# Sticky  What's Cooking at Your House Part 2



## Grandmotherbear

Well, wr, that was swift. If you get this stickied up we can start the monthly threads.

We're starting hurricane preps now. There is lots of information in the Survival and Emergency Preparedness forum on HT. One thing I stressed to my families when I was working as a hospice nurse was to plan to avoid leftovers since power would be down for extended periods and they would lack the ability to refrigerate leftovers and that would draw varmints and ppests. Which leads me to (thinking about avoiding leftovers) cooking for 1 or 2.
Like many, I cooked for 4+ buddies, andd I had a real hard time learning to cook for 1 when Gfb and I were working in different places. I don't think most grocers are set up for singletons or couples, or if they are, they are set up for the "SUPERSIZE" crowd. It was a wonderful day when I first discovered shopping at Dollar Tree. They sell a 4.5 ounce clams can, a slightly larger oyster can, a a "seafood cocktail" 4.5 oz can containing mussels, scallops, and clams. Also plain chicken, chicken with chipotle and roast beef in small cans (5-6 oz) I did NOT pick upthe 5 oz can of chicken bologna but GFB said he would have tried it.
I've been


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Sorry about being called away from the forum. We had to run errands in the city. Anyway, Dollartree also has frozen food and things like 4 brown nserve sausage patties, a small ribeye for steak n biscuit, a boneless 4 oz pork loin chop, all $1 each, mean that I don't have to worry about leftovers spoiling or large packages getting freezer burned before I use them.

I am making clam chowder with my homegrown Irish potatoes. The first clam chowder was too scanty and I had to make grilled cheese sandwiches to make a filling meal. My corrected recipe usually is enough for 2 people with toast or crackers.

2 undrained cans of clams, 
or
1 undrained can of clams
1 undrained can of seafood cocktail.
1/3 bottle clam juice (optional) If you leave this out think about adding more salt.
1/4 medium onion chopped
A little butter or oil for sauteeing the chowder(better yet, bacon drippings!)
The equivalent of 3 small to medium potatoes. (My dad's rule of thumb for soup potatoes was 1 per person and one for the pot) If I'm using thumbnail sized potatoes I'll use 12-15 and cut them In half. They need to be precooked, for which I use my microwave.
2 cans evaporated milk
1/2 to 3/4 can of water (use the evaporated milk can for a measure)
2 teaspoons more or less cornstarch.
Optional vegetable or shrimp bouillon (try looking for it in your supermercadio if ypur regular grocer doesn't carry it.

First cook the onion gently in the fat, then add the canned shellfish and clam juice, heat at gentle simmer. Add some of the canned milk, continually stirring. Mix the cornstarch with a little milk, water, or clam juicein a bowl, making sure it's well dissolved. Add the rest of the liquids to the simmering shellfish mixture. Then stir In the cornstarch mixture, stirring steadily until it thickens. If you want it thicker, remove some liquid from the soup pot and add the cornstarch to it, stirring well, then stir it into the soup pot.
I like to dissolve an extra bit of butter to my bowl, which leads my sisterinnlaw to lecture me about excessive fat intake.:nono:But it tastes so good.
You have to experiment to find your ideal saltiness(potatoes and cornstarch negate salt, which is why oversalted casseroles have benefitted from the addition of extra potatoes or cornstarch for years) and ideal thickness.

The 4 oz boneless pork loin chop gets sautÃ©ed with sage and has root vegetables and turnip or Chaya greens served with, or if we just have 1 chop it becomes the meat in a stir fry.

I discovered in reading the Wagama cookbook (UK semi-fast food stirfry chain) that I had erred in sticking everything harvested recently into the wok (iron skillet, in my case) Wagama's stir fries feature a meat/fish/fowl and 3 other ingredients. over rice or noodles. By dint of much experimentation, I discovered the proper amount of stir fry ingredients for 2 is the amount that looks like it might be good for 1. That's my olden days cooking speaking, when I cooked for a teenaged boy, the stomach that walked like a man. As we age, we we find ourselves eating less. Stirfry is something you don't want leftovers on (except for rice- extra bits of rice can be saved in a ziplock in the freezer till you have enough for fried rice, which should always be made with rice at least a day old.

Okay, what are YOU cooking for dinner?


----------



## m3acrehomestead

Beer sausage w/onions served in a roll.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Shepherd's Pie with our home raised lamb.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Basketti I love LOVE *LOVE!!* lamb. I 'm going to try to get some lamb shanks at the bodega tomorrow!
Forgot to also say I have 2 "slithers" of snails, and in a couple weeks will be processing snails. Dear Son voted for stuffed in mushroom caps with garlic butter and a rich cheese.
Edited to add- my error! A group of snails is a walk, rout, or escargatoire


----------



## pixiedoodle

I saw a leg of lamb at the local price chopper for $99.87 yesterday!!! couldn't believe the price! i think i could get an entire lamb for less than that....not that i would but WOW!! that was high dollar in my books!
speaking of HIGH Dollar...we had a gift card to carrabas... that without a doubt was the WORST food I have ever had. WORST to the point i could eat neither the so called minnestrone-tasted like & was full of CABBAGE & chicken luna---tasted like that old Ravioli from chef boyardee with some bad sauce on it. i have never had food that bad. it was so bad i didn't eat it nor did i bring it home. My DH eats everything & he wouldn't even eat it. His food wasn't much better than mine. glad it was a gift card purchase. we will NEVER go back. that food was sooo BAD i do not know how they stay in business!
makes my cooking shine.... looks like i'll be having yogurt tonite for a meal along with baked apples that are in the oven now. 
As scarlet said "tomorrow is another day..."


----------



## soulsurvivor

We've been in and out of thunder boomers all afternoon. One good thing is that we've got bullfrogs grumping again. Poachers will have them cleaned out before long though. There's a small general grocery nearby that sells cleaned and frozen 5 lb of frog legs for $17.99 every day of the week. They're not hardly as tasty as the ones out there grumping right now, but I wish people would buy their frozen frog legs for a season and allow the frog population to build back to its' former glory days when you could sit on the patio and listen to bull frogs sing every summer night. 

I think this will be a good change for the dinner/supper thread and thanks to wr and Grandmotherbear for making it a smooth transition. I hope everyone finds their way here ok and keeps posting about what's cooking at their house. Our supper tonight was a slice of the crockpot ham along with a fried country egg on top of french bread and a side of pineapple chunks salad. I know it sounds gross but it was actually quite delicious.


----------



## Tiempo

Dry seared NY strip, baked potatoes, bacon sauteed Brussel sprouts and baby green beans.


----------



## menollyrj

Making cajeta tonight. Gotta use up this extra goat milk! The house smells wonderful.


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up with pan-fried sweet potatoes and fresh pineapple to go along with the crock-potted pulled pork.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Over Easter, my Brother-In-Law brought a big ham bone for me - he knows I like to make Ham and Bean soup with it. 

So I had a big ham bone (with some meat on it) and for Easter my sister had a big ham for our get together. He had leftovers, so gave me some ham.

That was tonight's project - threw the beans in the pot with the ham bone, vegetable broth, chopped up onion, carrot, and celery all tossed in.

As it cooked, I added garlic, salt, pepper, bay leaves, and the ham.

The secret ingredient that was added last - vinegar. When I was a kid, we always added vinegar to our bowl of Ham and Bean soup. I now add it right in the pot when it's done cooking. (And since I like vinegar, I usually end up adding more to my bowl once I ladle it out.)

It's just about done cooking and the house smells wonderful. I'll let it cool and then ladle out a bowl of it.

YUM!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

pixiedoodle said:


> I saw a leg of lamb at the local price chopper for $99.87 yesterday!!! ."


 This week the bodegas are selling Lamb Shanks for $3.28 lb- Publix is running $8.99 lb.



soulsurvivor said:


> We've been in and out of thunder boomers all afternoon. One good thing is that we've got bullfrogs grumping again. Poachers will have them cleaned out before long though. There's a small general grocery nearby that sells cleaned and frozen 5 lb of frog legs for $17.99 every day of the week. They're not hardly as tasty as the ones out there grumping right now, but I wish people would buy their frozen frog legs for a season and allow the frog population to build back to its' former glory days when you could sit on the patio and listen to bull frogs sing every summer night.


 Lake Placid was full of soft shell turtles 30 years ago. Haven't seen one in a decade. I tend to believe the oriental food markets did a thriving visit with poachers. That short sighted mentality just frustrates me. You have to preserve SOME breeding stock!



menollyrj said:


> Making cajeta tonight. Gotta use up this extra goat milk! The house smells wonderful.


 What's cajeta? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## countryfied2011

Well the carpet got installed finally and we love it. It was 20 yrs overdue...lol Hope this one last as long.

Haven't quite decided what will be cooking here today. Got to put the house back together first. Will probably be leftover chicken tetrazzini and some sides.

Is the old cooking thread suppose to be under frugal tips archives or will it have its own section?


----------



## Doggonedog

Cajeta is deliciousness wrapped in delightful-ness, times three. 

I'm making a t-bone steak, oven roasted asparagus, and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## light rain

I can understand why the new place since the mod for the old one was gone but why not post a notice at the end of the old cooking area directing folks to the new area? :hrm: Or did I miss it?


----------



## soulsurvivor

*GMB* I agree with you about preserving breeding stock in the natural environment. So many food items are now being "farmed" and grown for profit to meet an increasing demand for wild game. It comes with an expensive price tag and gives poachers even more incentive to illegally harvest from the wild so they don't have to buy it in the store. 

*Countryfied2011*it's good to feel carpet under your feet isn't it? I know you have to be worn out after having your house all torn up for weeks. I hope it all goes smoothly back together again and that you can settle in and enjoy your new surroundings. 

As for me and we, it's another day of watching for the storms to come in and go by and as always it's timed to hit right about supper. There were 3 confirmed tornadoes in Ky on Tuesday, but those were low on the intensity scale and were mostly high wind/low damage events. Our temps are going into the 80s by this afternoon though and the increased heat is promising to raise the bar just a notch. We don't have a storm shelter so it's always a bit of a fuss between me and DH on whether to leave and go to a shelter or stay here and hope it doesn't hit us. We had 2 phone alerts on Tuesday as tornado warnings were issued for our county, but DH, sassy boy that he is, refused to move from here. And as it worked out there were no touch downs in our county, thankfully. 

So imagine my supper time is going to be early today before all the storm dancing begins. We're having herb roasted chicken from the deli along with mashed potatoes, and the last of the cauliflower and broccoli casserole. DH is using the rest of the chicken to make chicken chunks for freezing and to use in upcoming chicken and dumplings during the Derby weekend. I know it's a non-traditional food for Derby, but we have family coming in that have requested him to make that for them.


----------



## susieneddy

How come you can't post on the thread "What's cooking at your house today?" anymore?
Why start a new thread.

Makes no sense to me


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> How come you can't post on the thread "What's cooking at your house today?" anymore?
> Why start a new thread.
> 
> Makes no sense to me


It's difficult to explain since I'm not sure what happened either, but here's what I do know:
Read the bottom 2 posts and it continues on page 3:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ournalapril-2015-everyone-welcome-post-2.html

Then some discussion continued here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ilies/536916-change-whats-cooking-sticky.html


----------



## susieneddy

A sticky for each month?? Why do that? The original thread should have been left alone.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Continuing with the experiment of "rightsizing" portions and prepping for hurricane season, for lunch trialed Old El Paso (tm) Microwave Chipotle Black Beans and Rice. No, we don't have a hurricane microwave. But the contents can be dumped into a small pot with water and boiled up on a camp stove. Used the small 5 oz can of chicken to split between the bowls to beef it up..."chicken " it up? Add additional proteins and calories. With flour tortillas. Decision? Tex-Mex types will probably adore this. Grandfatherbear loves spicy foods but since regaining his sense of taste he no longer eats hot peppers and complains he can't taste them. Even GFB found it too spicy. I couldn't finish it and had my stomach torn up all afternoon, and a simply incredible thirst all afternoon. Probably from salt and preservatives.
The _idea _is still good, but I will lay in instead those precooked Uncle Ben's rice packages. Heat the package in a pot of water on the campstove, and add the can chicken inside the pouch.
The lamb shanks at the bodega weren't whole but were cut into stewing size pieces. I got 2 that were about 1 2/3 lbs apiece. This will give me Irish stew, sheperds pie, and whatever else one could make fro chunked lamb. Not curry. Curry is reserved for my stirfry rotation.
Actually, we didn't get a nap today and the heat exhausted me while I was out harvesting the broccoli, tomatoes, and dried blue peas. I was in no shape to cook and requested GFB pick up cottage cheese and watermelon for me for dinner. He got himself a frozen Stouffer's (tm) cream chip beef.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite was salmon patties with the creamed peas to go over them, and a nice green salad.


----------



## flowergurl

Burger King cooked for me tonight.


----------



## Doggonedog

The date from last Friday was rescheduled for tonight. Fingers crossed that nothing happens.


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> A sticky for each month?? Why do that? The original thread should have been left alone.


I think the sticky was because the other thread was getting so big. I dont mind it being a sticky for each month like Frugal thread...but it would be nice if the archived previous one that we had was out of the Frugal thread and had its own forum like I thought was suggested.

As long as I can find the thread and those that have been posting in it all along continued it could be on the moon..Location doesnt matter to me, I just dont want to see what we had going diminish. OTOH, I think a poll should have been done also like what was suggested so everyone who posted in the thread could have had a vote..

Life on the Internet....:shrug:

We had leftovers last night....got gym today, just about got my house back in order...might just pick up a Subway after gym and bring home. 

Hope those in the MW are ok from the tornados....its that time of year again, sending prayers and thoughts who had to go through them yesterday. When putting stuff back in the hall closet after carpet I made room to get in so when we start getting warnings for the next month or two


----------



## wr

light rain said:


> I can understand why the new place since the mod for the old one was gone but why not post a notice at the end of the old cooking area directing folks to the new area? :hrm: Or did I miss it?


I'll gladly do that right away for you. If you happen to come across something you think I haven't handled in a way you'd prefer, you're more than welcome to send me a pm. 

Perhaps we don't to make this a monthly thread but maybe quarterly or just when it gets hard to open. I'm honestly open to suggestions and certainly have no desire to make things more complicated than it already is.

I will certainly look into finding out if we can make a new subforum but I think I may have to get Shannon involved in that and I'm sure we can make it happen but it may take a day or so.


----------



## ldc

Here in Baton Rouge (not the Mid West or Tenn!) the sky just became very, very dark and there's talk of hail by the weatherman...!

Back to food, here at work I'd made a kipper sandwich on a whole wheat tortilla, chopped parsley and cabbage, mushrooms. Tasty enough.


----------



## pixiedoodle

late lunch for us. dh had spgty sce on pasta with med. salad. i had pasta with butter, leftover cooked winter sqsh & diced avocado with a sprinkle of parm. that was a pretty tasty combo. i like trying dif. veg combos on pasta. the options are unlimited!
got 3 loves of Milton 9 grain bread free at the junk store today. that stuff is really good but think it is $5 or$6. a loaf at Joes & other similar places. i dble wrapped & stuck in the frzr. i figure if we use one & a half or 2 loaves a wk at $5. a loaf, that over a yrs time we are saving $250- $525 a yr + by not having to buy bread. i like grainy heavy bread not that wimpy white or so called wheat. i wouldn't refuse to eat them but when i have these choices set in font of me i will say, "why YES & thank you so much!" trying to live on limited income is tough so i'm thankful for free bread. every penny counts when you're on SS.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Elk stew with homemade noodles.


----------



## Tiempo

I have a stew in the oven made with Murray Grey beef I bought from a local farmer today, it smells wonderful.


----------



## menollyrj

Grandmotherbear said:


> What's cajeta? Inquiring minds want to know!


It is goat milk caramel sauce. Yummy!!!


----------



## wr

I'd like to take a couple minutes to respond to a couple comments I've seen throughout this particular group.

Absolutely, the most important is that there is some belief that I'm here to change things or try and give this group a new feel. I've worked with Melissa for a great many years and have the utmost respect for her and the choices she made but I would like to clearly state that it was Melissa that shaped this particular forum and I have absolutely no desire to diminish what she has given to HT over the years nor do I have any desire to erase her memory. 

While my personality is much different than hers, the heart of this group is the members and I have no desire to offend or upset any one of you and certainly don't want anyone to think that it is my desire to drop by and reinvent the wheel. 

I don't know if we need a monthly thread or if we need to close and start a new one when the old one gets cumbersome for those with slower internet connections and it would be best to deal with it as it comes. 

I will make a request to get a new sub forum added so it isn't mashed in with other unrelated threads and while it may take a day or so because we're working Shannon hard right now, I do feel it's a reasonable request and we can make it happen. 

While I have read and posted on this forum over the years, I would ask that if you feel I need to address something or that you think I've overstepped in some way, please feel free to send me a pm. I will respond and I have no problem trying to resolve matters in a way that works well for you or apologizing if I've messed something up.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonite, with the rest of the salad from last nite.

WR, I think your only "mistake" might be that you were too responsive and accommodating! One person said, I have an idea, someone else said, good idea, poof it was done. Then others came along and saw it, didn't care for the change but it was already done. Great effort on your part but maybe next time wait a little longer to see how a suggestion holds up.


----------



## countryfied2011

I may be wrong and the others can speak for themselves...I think it was just a swift change without consulting the members who have been posting in this thread for over a year....all of sudden it has been changed by one person who suggested and me saying it doesn't matter(which it doesn't as long as the atmosphere doesn't change). I think the others should have been involved if it was to be fair. Or at least some time to get use to the idea. Granted there are a lot of members who read but rarely ever post. Like someone said most come and go....we have become neighbors in this thread and all though we get off topic at times it is like sitting down to coffee and danish and sharing menus and life's blessing good or bad. I also believe with all the changes that have gone on the last few weeks has concerned everyone..

So whatever works for my neighbors works for me....

Supper tonight was a mish mash of things....got a ladies of the Church meeting tomorrow and it is a byol (bring your own lunch) so I dont have to carry anything. Have no clue what supper will be, need to come home clean rabbit trays....and I have 3 new litters of itty bitty kits and have 4 more does due...might have some more by morning.

Have a great cooking weekend...

eta..MO guess we were thinking along the same lines...sorry neighbor


----------



## wr

MO_cows said:


> Homemade pizza tonite, with the rest of the salad from last nite.
> 
> WR, I think your only "mistake" might be that you were too responsive and accommodating! One person said, I have an idea, someone else said, good idea, poof it was done. Then others came along and saw it, didn't care for the change but it was already done. Great effort on your part but maybe next time wait a little longer to see how a suggestion holds up.


Actually, it had more to do with the fact that I couldn't open the darned thread at all and in order for me to read it or pare it down (as one member suggested) I would literally have to drive 30 miles to the office to even open it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm sorry for not responding sooner but we had to be out of town today for medical appointments and I'm just now staying awake long enough to make this computer talk for me. 

As I said earlier, I'm open to whatever makes this keep working so everyone can continue to contribute. I've just never been comfortable with the sticky because it's like posting to a thread you know is going to be locked on the last day of the month.

Our supper was a drive through White Castles in Louisville. We had doctor appointments and eating White Castles on the way home was like our rebel yell that we're not gonna go down without a good greasy burger in our hands. We both checked out ok with the docs and don't do a repeat for another 6 months.


----------



## wr

There is no time limit on stuck threads at all.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wr said:


> There is no time limit on stuck threads at all.


I'm sorry wr for not understanding but I cannot make a reply to a thread that's been a sticky and put into archives. There's no reply button. So please tell me what am I missing?


----------



## wr

soulsurvivor said:


> I'm sorry wr for not understanding but I cannot make a reply to a thread that's been a sticky and put into archives. There's no reply button. So please tell me what am I missing?



You are correct that you can't reply once it's archived but if it is just a stuck thread, it can stay a stuck thread as long needed or wanted.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wr said:


> You are correct that you can't reply once it's archived but if it is just a stuck thread, it can stay a stuck thread as long needed or wanted.


I didn't realize that. All I knew was that Grandmotherbear usually makes a post in the regular part of the forum asking a moderator to make a new sticky for the month for the daily journal and the tightwad frugal monthly threads. 

ok, so if the what's cooking thread becomes a sticky, can you remove the monthly time limit and not put it into archives? And if a limit is needed, maybe consider doing a 100 page limit rather than a monthly time limit for placement into archives?


----------



## Doggonedog

Today is pizza day!


----------



## wr

soulsurvivor said:


> I didn't realize that. All I knew was that Grandmotherbear usually makes a post in the regular part of the forum asking a moderator to make a new sticky for the month for the daily journal and the tightwad frugal monthly threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so if the what's cooking thread becomes a sticky, can you remove the monthly time limit and not put it into archives? And if a limit is needed, maybe consider doing a 100 page limit rather than a monthly time limit for placement into archives?



I can change the title as soon as I get to my PC


----------



## sniper69

Well, I finally figured out why I wasn't seeing any responses in the other thread.  I thought something happened or that something was up with my email....

As for supper last night, I made a simple dish of cooking hamburgers in the oven, then adding cooked rice over them, with some slices of cheese on top. The grease from the burgers flavors the rice nicely. It was served with french style green beans and there was bread if anyone wanted some. A filling, simple meal. 

This morning is some strong black coffee and I'm getting ready to do some more cleaning and organizing in the house (house work never seems to be completely done). If this sunshine holds out, I hope to get into the garden and maybe get some lettuce and radishes planted.  For tonight, supper just might be cooked on the grill. The grill keeps calling to me, singing it's song. With all of the rain we've been having it's been sitting there lonely, calling to me, lol. :teehee:


----------



## light rain

Hot tea with honey and coconut oil added. I just put on a pot of 15 bean mix to soak. Gonna add a big ham hock, onions, garlic, carrots, celery and herbs to it when I begin to cook it. Well the hock will be simmering separately a couple of hours before the rest of the ingredients get bubbling.

We've got Beaver Dam peppers and banana peppers up about 6" tall. Okra up about 8" tall and numerous other veggies competing for every available inch of sunlight and territory. It's a challenge but this way we KNOW we'll be able to grow the varieties we like to eat. Our last frost date is usually about Memorial Day so we've got some time to go...

DH wants to grow yard long beans so I suggested he start them ahead of time inside 'cause they really like heat and longer growing time. We'll see if this is going to be a successful venture or a bad idea. In zone 7 they'll climb 25 ft. easily.


----------



## MichaelZ

Made a discovery about pea soup, that we made with leftover ham: Substituting fresh kale for celery makes a very nice soup! Also added diced carrots, onion, bay leave, thyme, and of course split peas as well as salt and pepper. Did not have celery, but had a big bag of kale to use up.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Light rain-do your yardlong beans attract ants? Yardlongs are perennials here but the ants bring I aphids that just turn the beans black. And then the stink bugs ride thru spring and fall and are just waiting to attack the new plantings of beans.
Last night was pork chops (sage and adobe seasoning) green prigeon peas cooked in y new new 1.5 liter Hawkins pressure cooker, turnip and daikon greens, and turnips. It's been hot weather for a while here, which turns the turnips bitter, so I did cook them in milk and they weren't bitter at all. Putting split peas into the crockpot for evening meals, as we're going out to run errands.
I'm just speaking for myself, but I'm glad the thread will run shorter. Back when I was on dialup I couldn't open it at all.


----------



## soulsurvivor

wr said:


> I can change the title as soon as I get to my PC


Thank you wr for being so patient and helpful. I know you're bound to have better things to do than to be bothered with my ignorance.  I don't want to be seen as being the only one asking for this. I want what the group wants. 

If ever there was a perfect spring day this is it!! If I had a bed of tulips I'd be dancing in them. DH and I had our breakfast on the patio and laughed ourselves silly at all the birds singing and dancing. We had hot coffee and hot chocolate mixed. It was actually a good taste and may do that again. 

Lunch is going to be grilled cheese and tomato soup. Supper is going to belong to Mr. Grill and it's looking like a big rib eye with roasted corn on the cob and a potato and yellow squash grill pack. We're also having Bloody Mary's and mine is without the alcohol. Tomato juice mixed with celery stick stirrer in a glass mug rimmed with rock salt. Have I ever told you all that DH used to work as a bartender? He's quite something and he's all mine. :bow:


----------



## light rain

GMB I don't remember if they attracted ants in zone 7 but I don't think so. Up here in zone 4 we're just trying to get them to produce before cold temps.

I just had a big salad with chick peas, spinach, a hard boiled egg, carrots, onion, a little pickled cabbage and blue cheese dressing. 

I hope all the dust settles and everyone that posted on the old cooking thread before and new folks get participating. Seems a little quiet... I'm older and change doesn't always come with enthusiastic acceptance on my part. :umno: 

Soulsurvivor, sounds like you and DH are having a good weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## newfieannie

I've been downsizing all week and spent the morning taking stuff around to VV, recycling places etc.(boy ,have I made lots of room here!) put up some orange rolls when I came back. only took a couple hours from start to finish. cinnamon bothers me now so I used orange instead. I ate 2 before I stopped. (course I could have eaten 5 or 6 if I wanted to make a pig of myself) this is the first time I have lined the pan and overlapped with foil. so much easier! I just covered them with glaze and lifted them from the pan to the counter to cool. ~Georgia


----------



## countryfied2011

Ladies Church Meeting today was fun...we each tried making an ornament for the Christmas bizarre....I am here to tell you I am not very crafty and I dont like sticky stuff on my fingers....i think i made the two ugliest things i have ever seen...I said please dont put them on display..:teehee: My parents are the crafty ones, both my dad and mom each have an embroidering machine I can barely turn the thing on. God blessed me with other gifts like cooking and canning(which by the way I am in charge of the canning for the bizarre) 

Off on a bunny trail...supper tonight was homemade Sloppy Joes and I believe it is the best that I have made. I never use a recipe I just add different things...tonight I added California Sun Dried Tomato spread and also used Slow As Blackstrap Molasses instead of any sweetners...with just a little touch of mustard,worcheshire sauce..Montreal steak seasoning, and a little ketchup..onions and bell peppers..garlic powder and onion powder. How is that for seasoning the ground beef.....:whistlin: Also made baked white sweet potato fries..and of course I had to have my green beans.. ETA, I dont put my sloppy joes on bread, I put mine on top of my fries..lol

good to see the neighbors back posting...:icecream:


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh ate the leftovers of cheesy ckn & cream roll ups I had in the frzr. i had a giant orange & a dab of pasta with spgty sce...maybe it willl be finished up by dh tom. finally. still have some cooked past that i'll use for pasta salad & theat should last for a few days. it can go with sandwiches etc. thawing a drumstick & a gant drumstick/thingh. i'll toss those in the oven & use the shake & bake coating i made several mths ago. that will keep dh happy for at least 2 meals. i have lots of potatoes that need to be used so i may throw together a sm. dish of scalloped pots tom. i canned grated green toms. this fall & intend to use it drained & in a green tomato spice cake recipe i found last fall. it's got lots of spices & other fruit in it so anxious to see how well that works out.


----------



## soulsurvivor

If this weather gets any prettier I'm going to hug a tree and dig up some dirt. It smells clean and crisp just like a fresh apple. Breakfast was ice cold orange juice for me and strong black coffee for DH. 

Lunch is going to be deep fried beef hot dogs laid out on a steamed hot dog bun with homemade hot dog sauce ladled over the top. Choice of toppings are chopped tomatoes, chopped white onions, shredded cheddar, and mustard mixed with a touch of smoke flavoring. Everyone gets their own can of Pringles chips and a choice of cream orange or cherry sodas in a glass bottle chilled to slush. 

Supper will be eating up any leftovers.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, threw some "country style ribs" on the grill. Baked potatoes and salad for sides. Taste was excellent but they could have been more tender. I think the rest will go in a pot of beans for dinner tonite. They will lend some smoke flavor and get fall-apart tender cooking with the beans. If you have beans of course you have to have cornbread. Got a "Village Pie Maker" apple pie in the freezer, if I'm gonna run the oven might as well make it a two-fer and have apple pie for dessert. "Village Pie Maker" pies are hard to find, but if you find one buy it. Good pies, honestly just as good if not better than I can make.


----------



## countryfied2011

Lunch was leftover sloppy joes...as good as it was last night, didnt taste as good for lunch...lol Guess not one of those things that gets better with age. The dog got the rest of it. 

Took out some raw shrimp going to thaw and marinate in OO,Soy Sauce, and garlic and grill...with BP and corn on the cob. Dessert will either be fruit or SF jello.

Yes the weather is gorgeous here also...bought my hanging plants today at Lowes for the front porch. Got dirt to transplate all my veggies that need to get out of the seed starters..they are already getting their 2nd leaves..wont be long and they will be headed to the garden...I need to take some pictures and share.


----------



## light rain

Today I cut a fresh pineapple and the wait was worth it. Really sweet!

I had a big salad with veggies and chick peas. I think spaghetti for supper tonight. 

It is a beautiful day here also with a lotta sun and a little breeze. 

DH cooked up some bacon ends last night and we snacked on those plus the bean and vegetable soup.


----------



## light rain

I just realized Mickey and a lot of other folks aren't posting! 

Mickey, you ok? Everyone else ok? :shrug:


----------



## menollyrj

DH grilled venison backstrap for lunch. It had been marinating in Italian dressing for 2 days. Added some broccoli, fried apples, and 30-minute yeast rolls to make a nice Sunday lunch.


----------



## Mickey

Hi guys, yes I'm fine. My dd#1 has sold her house so we spent the week-end helping her to get ready to move. Still have a ways to go so we'll be back there next week-end too.

Not much to tell you about in the way of cooking as we've been living on sandwiches all week-end 

I'm going to the dr's tomorrow to have the stent removed and to discuss scheduling for the next surgery to remove some big stones from the other side. UGH.


----------



## light rain

Glad everything is ok. Hope the Dr.'s visit goes ok and they are able to get rid of the rest of the stones in the near future.

Sandwiches work great when you're trying to keep working to meet a deadline.


----------



## Doggonedog

I was busy all day yesterday, and today is going to be a bear, so I'm having Vietnamese takeout for dinner. Absolutely delicious. The portions are so big that I'll have enough for lunch tomorrow too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Weather is partly sunny with temps in the 60s but we're looking at a week of 60% rain chances with temps in the low 60s. That translates to probably no grilling and finding ways to make indoor cooking interesting again. DH is busy with other things than piddling in the kitchen so I'm left to find something to fix and put on the table. Oh the miseries of it all....and I'm doing my fake Scarlett faints here. 

Breakfast was cold orange juice and a bacon sandwich for me and DH grabbed a protein drink on his way out the door. I went on and used up the last of the country eggs to make a bacon/egg breakfast casserole for later today or tomorrow, ready to bake as the need hits.

DH is eating lunch while he's out and about and I'm going to polish off the last of the hot dog sauce and eat the last mini can of Pringles. And there's one cold orange soda with my name on it. 

Supper is crock pot style with one of his frozen meatloaf rounds in there to heat and simmer all day. I have a great tasting bbq/tomato sauce to add later today to it. I'm also having mashed potatoes and he wants baby lima beans with it, so that will be my afternoon cooking project.

Mickey, I was 'bout ready to send the hunting dogs on the scent of you. Glad to know you're still kicking.

Hope all you all have a good day of fun and plenty of food to fuel it.


----------



## countryfied2011

SS your weather sounds like ours. Have to do a brag yall..weigh in today. I am now at 190.8, started at 237. When I started my BMI was 38 it is now 30 and it wont be long I will not be obese any more...just overweight...:icecream:  I will be so glad when I get past the overweight label...I have 25 more pounds to my weight goal of 165. Any lower than that and I start looking sickly. I feel wonderful with all this weight off and eating better. 

Ok back on the trail...tonight is Aldi's teriyaki tenderloin...havent decided on the veggies yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Congratulations! Can you imagine if you put that 47 pounds in a backpack and carried it around all day? I bet you do feel wonderful having it gone.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011, congrats on the weight loss so far. Keep it up


----------



## Grandmotherbear

:stirpot: I started by pressure cooking pigeon peas and then putting them in the crockpot, then pressured the lamb shank slices and adding them to the crockpot. 2 hours later I added a tropical black carrot (Baker Seeds) an Oxheart carrot, onion, my 2 small heads of cauliflower, loofah. an indigo tomato, yellow pearshaped tomatoes and black rice. And apricots. Lots of sweet curry. Delicious. And told myself the flour tortillas were really nan bread.


----------



## light rain

I had tortillas with homemade hummus and avocado and sriracha for supper.

DH is having avocado and a slice of homemade bread and may add some beef jerky and pepitas later on. 

Countryfied, congratulations on your continued weight loss! 



GMB Loofah, ??? Is it something you can cook with in an immature stage?

Does the black carrot taste different than an orange carrot?


----------



## MO_cows

Threw together another Heavenly Hash tonite. White and sweet potatoes, onion, and some leftover pulled pork. With cottage cheese and peaches, and still some apple pie left for dessert. 

For tomorrow, have a turkey breast thawing and I think it will be ready to go in the crock pot tomorrow. I have some turkey broth in the freezer and leftover cornbread, so why not make dressing. Will decide on a vegetable tomorrow. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be grocery shopping day, but we're in such good shape I think I can grab milk, bread and maybe some salad fixings and coast another week.


----------



## wr

Hopefully, I amended the title of this threat to make things easier when it comes time to archive. I listed it simply as part 2 with the date initiated included. If you'd rather something different, please let me know.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pasta salad, green beans with potatoes. maybe some PNBtr on crackers before i go to bed. not ure what dh had but i think the last ckn drumstick, pasta salad & green beans with potatoes too. we've have apples & ornages today & 2 pcs. of high fiber toast with smart balance spread & red hot jelly....best thing i ate all day! maybe there's still some fresh pineapple I chopped up yesterday...i hope!


----------



## soulsurvivor

wr said:


> Hopefully, I amended the title of this threat to make things easier when it comes time to archive. I listed it simply as part 2 with the date initiated included. If you'd rather something different, please let me know.


Thanks wr for all your help with this. I'm much relieved to have my favorite thread back.

I'm not sure how much rain we've had but I have a small creek flowing through my back yard. DH has plans to cook in the shop kitchen today and he's still undecided what all is going to be cooked, but so far he's given me a small sack of white potatoes to peel for him and a bag of carrots to scrape, which makes me think of pot roast. I hope so.

Breakfast was the baked bacon/egg casserole with plenty leftover for lunch and a side of sliced tomatoes. I also ate the last slice of meatloaf on a piece of Texas toast about 3 this morning. Yum.


----------



## light rain

I had my usual black tea with honey and coconut oil. I'm still full from last night 'cause I had two pieces of the homemade bread with I can't believe it's not butter along with everything else. I prefer the taste of just butter but this is pretty good and DH wanted it because it spreads easier.

Leftovers to finish up today. 

I'm doing an experiment with snow peas. Planted them in a pot on 4/2 and they are now up to almost 4". I put a piece of fence wire for them to cling to and I bring them in at night if the temps. are going down to below 40 degrees. DH loves snow peas, any kind of peas really, and I wanted to see if I could get some producing early. That foot high fencing will only be a temporary fix for climbing so I have to figure our some other solution...


----------



## Belldandy

"Mexican lasagna..." Which is corn tortillas layered with cheese, refried beans, and enchilada sauce, then baked until everything looks browned and bubbly. With guacamole and chips, then a green salad. Super easy!

We're trying to use up the older prepared food in the freezer and start new for BBQ season.


----------



## Mickey

That's great Countryfied, you go girl! :happy: The dr told me yesterday that I've lost 4 lbs since my last visit. I haven't been trying so I guess it's just the health issues lately, but I won't look a gift horse in the mouth. You're motivating me to try to build on it :goodjob:

Tonight we're having meatloaf, zucchini/summer squash casserole, cole slaw, pickled beets, and deviled eggs. The others will have cake for dessert and I will have my usual :icecream:


----------



## pixiedoodle

salmon fillets for dh with last of the pasta salad, fresh fruit salad made from fresh pineapple, fresh strawberries, red & green grapes sliced, & fresh orange sliced, all with a bit of sugar & orange juice. think i'll add some coconut just for fun.
i'll finish off the last dab of green beans & pasta salad too & a big cup of the fresh fruit. may make a quick white cake to put the fruit on top of. yum! that sounds good smothered with cool whip & a sprinkle of more coconut.


----------



## smccuen

Mexican chili in the crock pot (top round cut into cubes, onion, jalapenos, cumin, oregano, salt, chili powder and lots of minced garlic) will be cooked all day and then piled onto freshly cooked rice. Will pull blackberries from the freezer, thaw them, put them into ramekins then top with lemon juice and a mixture of flour, sugar, cinnamon and melted butter and bake them. Iced sweet tea to wash it all down.


----------



## MO_cows

Belldandy said:


> "Mexican lasagna..." Which is corn tortillas layered with cheese, refried beans, and enchilada sauce, then baked until everything looks browned and bubbly. With guacamole and chips, then a green salad. Super easy!
> 
> We're trying to use up the older prepared food in the freezer and start new for BBQ season.


Great minds think alike! I call mine "Enchi-lasagna" since it's a cross between enchiladas and lasagna. I usually make this with leftover chicken or turkey. And I have been making sauce instead of buying the canned enchilada sauce at the store. For a beefy flavor sauce, put some beef base in salsa and blend. For chicken/turkey, thicken up some broth like you were making gravy and blend that with salsa. Or if I braised the chicken/turkey specifically for a Tex-Mex dish, the broth is already seasoned so just thicken it.


----------



## Doggonedog

An entire bag of Brookside dark chocolate with Acai and Blueberry. I believe it's a half bottle of wine kinda day too.


----------



## countryfied2011

thanks everyone, I do feel so much healthier...have more energy and I havent had a fibromyalgia flare or pain since last year. I truly believe now you are what you eat and that a lot of our health issues in this country is because of what we eat and how much... I think sugar was my biggest culprit...it raised my triglycerides which in turn snowballed everything else. Most of my sugar now is not processed but comes in the form of fruit..ok off my soapbox...lol

We have been gone since around 9 this morning and got back around two..we ate lunch then so I think supper is going to be me eating leftovers from last night and DH eating chicken wings and bake potato. I ended up last night roasting veggies and fixing Brown rice and Quinoa with garlic for sides with the pork tenderloin.

eta..doggone...hope your evening turns around...sorry to hear your day is not going good...sending positive thoughts/prayers your way


----------



## susieneddy

first post on the new thread with what we had for dinner...sigh

baked chicken thighs with cabbage, carrots and onions


----------



## susieneddy

Doggonedog said:


> An entire bag of Brookside dark chocolate with Acai and Blueberry. I believe it's a half bottle of wine kinda day too.


what kind of wine


----------



## Doggonedog

susieneddy said:


> what kind of wine


I like fruit wine, I'm not a connoisseur by any means plus it has to be on the sweet side, this bottle (and I did drink half) was apple cherry and perfectly delightful. 

If today is anything like yesterday it will be chocolate and wine for dinner again. I'm counting the wine as three servings of fruit, and dark chocolate is so full of antioxidants it's like eating vitamins. 

Thanks for the good thoughts, countryfied2011.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I honestly don't recall ever seeing the outdoor green being so bright and green. All this rain is certainly agreeing with that part of nature's palette. Now, if I could wave my wand and make that bright yellow sun appear, it'd be perfect, but they say this weather front has stalled out and rain chances continue all week into the next.

DH cooked up a pot roast yesterday with potatoes, carrots and onions in a rich gravy that had a mushroom base. It wasn't his normal gravy but tasted a lot like what you eat on Swedish meatballs. In Atlanta they sometimes served Swedish meatballs on the lunch buffet they provided for our work group and I always made a big pig of myself. As we ate supper I shared all this with him because he likes for me to talk about how much I enjoy eating his food. So, he's going to attempt to make Swedish meatballs for supper tonight, his version of it. 

Breakfast was still the bacon/egg casserole with a small glass of chilled tomato juice. DH ate some too but he doesn't care for the texture of it. It is getting a bit chewy. I'll try it again at lunch and probably discard the rest of it.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was beef tips and rice with some corn on the side. Dessert was a frosted Lemonade from Chick-fil-a. The frosted lemonade is lemonade and ice dream blended together. It almost tastes like a creamsicle. :icecream:


----------



## Grandmotherbear

light rain said:


> Countryfied, congratulations on your continued weight loss!
> 
> GMB Loofah, ??? Is it something you can cook with in an immature stage?
> 
> Does the black carrot taste different than an orange carrot?


 Sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread. Yup, loofah is our zucchini. You have to get it small before it skeletonizes the sponge. In cooler weather they grow a little bigger before they convert over. In the hottest weather we sometimes don't eat after they are thumbsized as they will have already started growing those hard sponge fibers.

To tell the truth, I don't know if the black carrot tasted any different. I made a mistake and put about 4x the vegetables in that I should have- GFB couldn't even taste the lamb (I could). I did notice chopping it that the juices were dark purple. If any more survive I let you know after eating them.
I know it's summer because I am losing my urge to cook. I'll be looking here for soup and salad ideas. Last night I made clam/seafood chowder, using the leftover powdered whole milk from making DS latte mix when he was overseas. GFB actually congratulated me and said it was tasty!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite will make burritos with leftover turkey, green chiles, cheese and onion. Side salad of corn, black beans, black olives, onion, with sour cream/salsa dressing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh having his first stress test at 230 today. he is nervous because heart problems run very high in his dads side of the family. I think he'll be ok. he had a calcium score test a mth ago & it shows a raised level in his left & right heart ventricles. not sure what that means but dr decided to have the stress test done as well. I can tell that he is worried enough to change SOME of his eating habits... maybe snackng on fewer hotdogs, bolony & sliced cheese??? honestly i think if i wasn't shoving fresh fruits in his handall day he would not eat them. 
i am sure he'll just want salad by the time he gets done with the stress test today.... however, he will want the real meat deal by evening. I have lots of ckn, pork & beef & turkey burgers in the frzr. prob. will want ckn, ckn, ckn for he next wk with salad salad salad till he can't resist steak, pork chops etc. i'll be ready with whatever kick he's on for the up coming wek. i eat a LOT of fruit & vegs but rarely any meat. who knows, maybe he'll come over to the dark side..... no meat....doubtful tho.


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight is Morey's Grilled Seasoned Tilapia, Bake potato for DH, green beans for me and okra/tomatoes.


----------



## Mickey

We're having the leftovers from last night.


----------



## light rain

DH had a Dr.'s appt. today so afterwards we went to Pizza Hut. It was too late for the buffet bar but the salad bar was open so I had a big salad and he ordered a pizza. I had a piece of that too and he ate what he wanted and we brought the rest home. 

I may have some fresh pineapple and ice tea or cold water. 

Thanks GMB for the info on the loofah!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was something to fill a craving - BLT's. I made them with Turkey bacon to be healthier.  I also made mac n cheese to go with them for the kids (me I just had a large BLT loaded with bacon, tomato, and Romaine lettuce).


----------



## countryfied2011

Thought I would share what I have been doing today....eventually this will lead to cooking once it produces...lol

I transferred all of these today...still have a few more left to do. Also I wont be planting all of this. What I dont plant is going to the church for those there that want the seedlings. ETA, these were all in the little seed grower thingies sitting on the shelf there. I split them up and moved them into bigger pots, which you see in the pictures.


----------



## soulsurvivor

That's an impressive seed grouping you have there Countryfied2011. That will help a lot with the grocery bill and by the way, congratulations on all the weight you've lost. That's a significant weight reduction and you have my respect for being able to do that for yourself. 

We had Swedish meatballs and noodles last night and I have to say, it was very tasty and good, but nothing like what I ate in Atlanta. DH had a heavy hand on the pepper shaker and it was required to have a cold drink to wash it down. But now he knows what to do different next time. 

It's still indoor cooking weather here but the rain is supposed to let up around 5 this afternoon and we have steak and veggies ready to hit the grill when it does. I'm also making a 7 layer salad today using the last of the bacon and making sure this lettuce gets eaten before it goes bad.


----------



## susieneddy

last night Susie made Chicken Tikka Masala. She used brown rice instead of white rice and made it spicy hot. Dang it was so good. 
Lunch today is leftover chicken thighs with cabbage and carrots


----------



## light rain

I just had a salad of spinach, walnuts, walking onion/Egyptian tops and blue cheese dressing. I have a pork roast defrosting to cook for supper. Along with that will go onions, carrots and potatoes(either sweet or Irish).

I've been pulling weeds, moving rocks around and figuring out that there is a lot of work to been done outdoors after that long winter. Beautiful day in our neck of the woods though! :heh:

Countryfied, all your little seedlings look great! Good eating ahead! I bought a couple of bags of planting potatoes and each bag said it could produce up to 75 lbs. of potatoes. We'll see if that holds true. I think 150 lbs. of potatoes would probably get us from fall to next spring but I never kept a record. Each bag was $4.50. I sometimes pay that for 10 lbs. during the winter...


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks yall....I love doing stuff like that.....LR, what was leftover from the last year potatoes which wasnt much left I used to plant this years....except for what I canned. I have 50 slips of white sweet potato suppose to be coming some time this month or next. It has rained so much here lately I think we will be planting late this year...the garden is ready to go...just needs to dry up and warm up..Nothing taste better than a homegrown tater...lol

I canned 7 pints of pineapple and 1 pint of blueberry syrup this morning in my electric water bath canner. Supper is meatloaf, mashed cauliflower, salad and leftover corn for dh. Dessert homemade unsweetened applesauce.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Penn Station cooked for me tonight. But tomorrow will be beef and noodles with a jar of green beans from the pantry. One of my favorites!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think we hit nearly every store today + the vet & walgreens! bot lots of fresh fruit & vegs at sprouts..got oranges in an 8lb bag & they are as big as lg grapefruits! HUGE! sweet & good. picked up cat meds, stopped at aldis for a few items, the grocery story store aroass the street, etc etc. bought 2 rose bushes from aldis for about 6 bucks & planted in each in 2 of my earth boxes this yr. if they grow great, , if they don't -oh well, i tried & if they don't winter over i imagine that i will get my money's worth out of whatever they produce in flowers this summer. 
came home & warmed up the last of the spgy leftovers with vegs & baked spicy cornbread to go with the Good Mother Stollard & painted pony beans I soaked over nite. will have them later for late evening meal. can't wait! they smell wonderful!!


----------



## Mickey

DH is working late again so I heated mil some beef stew and I had a BLT. MIL had a slice of pound cake w/caramel sauce and whipped cream on it for dessert, I had the usual :icecream:


----------



## sniper69

For Thursday evenings supper, I made fish sandwiches and served them with mixed fruit. For dessert an apple crisp was made using a jar of the apples canned last fall. That was also served with vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## countryfied2011

Will probably be something with chicken...unless we have leftover meatloaf. Not sure about sides yet. Have gym today, and run a few errands. Sun is suppose to come out for a while today...:happy: Might just stick the chicken on the grill, that sounds good.


----------



## light rain

I haven't had a blooming thing yet but the tea is steeping. Last night the pork roast and veggies were tasty. I'll make a green salad of some type and we'll have leftovers either today or tomorrow. 

Last night I went to a meeting and the folks had left the door open for the warmer than usual spring breeze. When there was a break in people talking you could hear the peeper's conversation in the creek. I am grateful that our kids were able to experience growing up in the country...


----------



## susieneddy

We have been on a chicken thigh kick this week. Last night Susie baked more chicken things that were breaded with gluten free bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese, then she covered them with more cheese slices. To go with that we had Banh Pho (rice noodles) with some type of tomato sauce with a spicy kick to it. Lunch today is leftovers


----------



## soulsurvivor

I agree with you light rain about the sounds in the country. I got to sit here and listen to the mourning doves cooing this morning. No amount of money would ever buy the happiness that sound brings to me. 

High dry and 80 today so I'm tempted to dig out the ukulele and grass skirt. DH is still at the grocery. He's shopping for ingredients he needs to make his weekend cooking projects. Not yet sure what those will be, including what he's planning for tonight, but I'm sure it will be great.

Breakfast was a protein drink for DH and I had a small bowl of reheated grilled veggies left over from yesterday. I'm still sipping on a tall glass of iced down orange juice.


----------



## light rain

Soulsurvivor, Leon Russell does a song with Elton John that has words about the cooing of mourning doves. It is a beautiful song...


----------



## Mickey

If dh doesn't have to work late we'll go to the Friday AYCE fish fry. If he does I'll make a tuna casserole and salad for mil and I.

Spring has come to the north country and I have been working outside a lot this week. Got my little farmers porch all cleared of winter debris and set up for summer and cleaned the patio. Also got the little herb garden cleaned out. The chives, walking onions and lemon balm are already up and growing and the English thyme made it thru the winter. I also cleaned out the small veggie bed where I grow salad greens.
It has been so nice to be out in the sunshine with the birds singing, and for the past two days the frogs out at the pond have been croaking their silly heads off. LOL

Happy spring everyone! :happy:


----------



## MO_cows

We scrounged out of the freezer last nite. DH tore up the yard and ruined our walkway from the driveway, doing something stupid with the skid loader yesterday. I was in no mood to cook after I saw that. I used my ticked off energy to weed out a neglected flower bed. It worked, I didn't strangle him...


----------



## soulsurvivor

light rain said:


> Soulsurvivor, Leon Russell does a song with Elton John that has words about the cooing of mourning doves. It is a beautiful song...


Thank you!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1TRQgl9cYE[/ame]


----------



## pixiedoodle

we decided to eat at olive garden. had good salad & soup & black tie mouse cake/pie. I have always caledl it bow-tie pie...i can NEVER remeber the name of it! sure was good. i could eat an entire pie/cake i fear, not just one slice.
one day last week we ate at carrabas with a gift card. that was without a doubt the world WORST food EVER!!! it was so bad i didn't eat mine & they took it off the bill. nor would i ever consider takng it home. disgusting!! Olive garden is good every time. never ever gotten bad food at OG. no cooking today in this house...Yippee!!


----------



## countryfied2011

Today will be another busy day...have to pick up a load of hay. Havent decided on the menu yet. Tomorrow at church is 3rd Sunday brunch plan on going to that so have to decide what to cook to carry. Have a great weekend and Happy Cooking, will update later on the grubs. Pretty foggy out here this morning..


----------



## Mickey

It's another beautiful spring day here today and I heard the first peepers last night! I love peepers!:bouncy:

Tonight we're having potato salad, meatloaf, deviled eggs and sliced tomatoes and cukes.
Rootbeer floats for dessert.


----------



## light rain

The tea is steeping and I'm chastising myself for not closing ALL the windows last night...

I'll be soaking more chick peas for cooking and picking more walking onions today. We had leftover pork roast last night with green beans pan cooked with a whole head of garlic, drippings and a little soy sauce and rice. After reading a recipe (which was floating up in my head already) I'm going to plant radish today to make fermented radish down the road. Skamp got me started with fermenting veggies. I hope he and his are doing ok...

Soulsurvivor, thank you for putting the audio up! I don't know how to do that. Another song I really like on that CD I "You're Never Too Old". 

Everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## soulsurvivor

This forum automatically converts a youtube address into a video when you type it into your reply and post it light rain. You could try it and then delete it if it doesn't work the way you expect.

Today is a Saturday and so beautiful and warm that it's a shame to stay indoors and let it all go by without venturing out and digging in the dirt. Maybe later cause right now DH has every stove huffing and puffing with his concoctions of bliss for the tummy. He came home yesterday with 3 meat bundles from the butcher shop with a total weight of 78 lb for $138. He says he needs it for the upcoming Derby doings around here and I can't argue with that. None of it is steak but there's plenty of ground beef, chicken, and pork. 

ok, on the stove now as I know is spaghetti meat sauce, chili, chicken leg quarters boiling with herbs, and he's still frying up bacon and sausage. I think there's about 18 lbs total of that he's going to use in other things like casseroles. Also wrapped and put into the freezer was 18 lb of pork chops and 15 lb of breaded chicken strips.

For my breakfast I ate a sausage patty and a sliced tomato. He had a cup of black coffee.

Lunch is whatever I can dip into and eat and it all looks and smells pretty good. lol. Supper is going to be spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic toast.


----------



## MO_cows

We had sausage, eggs and toast for breakfast. Will probably just cruise past lunch. For dinner, we are going to a get-together at DS's. Firing up the grill for burgers, dogs and chicken breast. I am making potato salad, someone else baked beans, and brownies for dessert. Not sure what anyone else is making, but I bet a pasta salad and veggie tray show up too.


----------



## light rain

Thank you Soulsurvivor! I'll give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I got out ,the $2.50 belgian waffle maker i bot a few weeks back at the junk store & made 12 big, beautiful, thick, perfect, delicious belgian yeast waffles this morning...we ate 2 & the rest went to the frzr. they frz. beautifully! reheat 4 mins in toaster oven & they are perfect. dh having to go spend a wk with his mom & still taking care of business since his dad died right after christmas. i'll send a few waffles with him... LOVE having those in the frzr. never thot i could make such beautiful & tasty belgian waffles at home. other than that we've had an ice cream cone from BK & dh is eating salad & chips with salsa on the side. i've had a giant orange today & a dill pickle. ...surely i can do better than this! yikes!


----------



## countryfied2011

We had Aldi's bbq ribs, I had spaghetti squash with it and DH had bake potato and corn on the cob with his and some SS. Dessert will be Justin's Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter cup and a banana. :happy:

I made homemade pimento cheese and another cream cheese spread to eat on crackers and will make chicken casserole in the am to take for church brunch tomorrow. Didnt make anything sweet to carry....so I wouldnt have to bring any back home. :hrm:


----------



## Grandmotherbear

This morning I typed a post on my semismart phone and just as I was about to post it went away.
So I'm now on my laptop.
:stirpot: Yesterday's dinner was pork stirfry, utilizing the garden vegies we raised- Oriental eggplant, Chinese cabbage, the few green beans that weren't destroyed by stinkbugs, and the last sugar snap peas in a ponzu sauce (citrus) over Jasmine rice.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Bring your towels along and you can sit with me on the back patio and wring out the humidity. We're under a storm watch until sometime tomorrow. Temps going into the low to mid 70s and with 94% humidity it can get pretty uncomfortable. 

So, eat light but eat right. Breakfast wasn't that. Just now finished eating so it's doubling as an early lunch. We had scrambled eggs, sausage and gravy and sliced tomatoes. Black coffee for him and iced water for me. 

Supper will be pork chops baked in a mushroom sauce and served with Italian noodles. Yep, another not very healthy meal, but so so good.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Leftover beef and gravy from the beef and noodles the other day are getting cozy with mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight. 

Doing some bulk cooking today too. Making big batches of stuffed shells and manicotti to freeze for future dinners. The hubs doesn't eat very well when I travel so he will be able to pull the smaller ones out and throw them in the oven for a quick and easy home made dinner when I am gone.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well I only brought home a smidgeon of the cream cheese spread and few crackers, everything else was eaten up at the church brunch...:clap:

DH is going to have a turkey sandwich for supper and I will probably have a salad. Going to be a very easy night :happy:

They are predicting storms here for us also, everyone stay safe


----------



## flowergurl

We are having bar-b-qed hamburgers, baked potato, and corn on the cob.


----------



## 36376

Breakfast was cinnamon rolls, lunch was at church - spaghetti dinner benefiting our church district's disaster relief auction in May. Supper will be scrounging.


----------



## pixiedoodle

warmed up left over heirloom beans & the last of the cornbread. have had a giant orange today but looking forward to-can't believe i'm saying that , greek yogurt with fresh fruit for later. been doing fun stuff like laundry & cleaning up dishes & kitchen stuff.


----------



## light rain

I made a pasta salad with tuna, onions etc. Also had some left over pork and some homemade bread. 

I went today and procured several buckets of composted animal bedding. The small garlic patch that I planted last fall got some added along with other deserving plants. I think I'll go and get one of the big plastic tubs for mixing concrete to dump old soil out of containers and mix in the compost and peat moss and then refill. DH uses the containers because they are easy for him to reach and I like to do some of my plants in containers also. A raccoon dumped over my pot of snow peas last night so today I enclosed them in a wire cage. :grumble:

Over the weekend I put a t of honey, a couple of little squirts of sriracha and a t of coconut oil in a pyrex cup and heated them. Poured it over rice and green beans. It was good and it may be a go-to topping for a lot of vegetables for us.


----------



## MO_cows

Sausage hash with eggs, juice and toast for breakfast. Sandwich and a banana for lunch. Dinner was supposed to be meat loaf but about the time I should have been putting it on, got a couple phone calls and was tied up for an hour. Had to hear all about my mom's week and friend's vacation doncha know. So we had burgers with leftover potato salad.


----------



## LT2108

MO_cows said:


> Sausage hash with eggs, juice and toast for breakfast. Sandwich and a banana for lunch. Dinner was supposed to be meat loaf but about the time I should have been putting it on, got a couple phone calls and was tied up for an hour. Had to hear all about my mom's week and friend's vacation doncha know. So we had burgers with leftover potato salad.


Sure are making me hungry 

That sure beats my Taco Bell


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rain chances daily this week and temps are in 60s. We can always use good soaking rain. I can hear the mockingbird has begun his sing song with the rain now passed on. We also have 2 mourning dove babies using our bedroom windowsill as their perch. Tap on the window and they will cock their little heads and look you right in the eyes. So so cute!

Breakfast was a waffle for each of us with a butter pat and maple syrup on top. I had a small orange juice and DH had a black coffee.

Lunch is going to be a turkey and swiss sandwich. We were gifted with a leftover sandwich fixings tray yesterday from a family member who didn't want it after receiving it from their church luncheon cleanup crew. There's enough to have sandwiches the rest of the week. I'm excited to have bread again. 

DH is cooking a pot of pinto beans for supper. Along with that he's going to bake a skillet of cornbread. There's a little bit of chow chow left in the jar too so that will taste good.

I keep sitting here trying to think of any time I might have eaten at a Taco Bell. Never, and I'm 65 and wondering if I'm missing something. We don't have a Taco Bell locally but I guess if we did it I'd have tried it by now. whew, life sure is zooming by fast.


----------



## Doggonedog

It might be another one of those days. I'll know in the next couple of hours if chocolate and wine will be needed for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh has left for the lake to take care of his moms needs. they haven't even made a dent in deceased dads belongings & there is work to be done getting the 2 big boats ready to sell. going to take a loooong time & lots of work getting that part of his estate taken care of. so, not much cooking here for just me & the dogs & cat. going to take this opportunity to clean out the fidge & side frzr & toss some old frzr burned items while dh is out of sight. 
looks like i'll just be eating lots of fruit, cold cerea, greek ygurt & maybe a little ramen soup...just easy stuff. oh, and i'm sure lots of JUNK food snacks...


----------



## Mickey

For those that have been wondering where Skamp is, he's posting over on Melissa's site. You should see the pics of some bread he made. They looked so good I almost licked the screen! LOL

Well our lovely spring weather has come to a screeching halt. It has been pouring down rain most of the day and the weather channel says this wet weather is with us for most of the week. Oh well, good for the plants and I swear the grass is getting greener as the day goes on.

I'm taking advantage of the inside time by getting some baking for the freezer done and changing out my inside decor to spring/summer mode. In between my usual household morning chores this morning I mixed up a batch of gingersnaps and chocolate chip cookies and the dough is sitting in the fridge to bake off later. While I was in the storage area upstairs putting stuff away I took out the big bag of silk flowers and moss to make some arrangements and took out some pictures. Yes I know, none of this has a darn thing to do with what I'm making for supper does it. I'm rambling...... :facepalm: LOL 
Anyway, I browned some ground beef and mixed it with some dirty rice mix so we're having that and since I need to use up the rest of the zucchini and summer squash I got on sale I'll make another casserole with that, and probably some sliced fresh veggies and dip. For dessert they can have either cookies or there's some leftover banana pudding.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well its good to know Skamp is still alive and kicking...

Tonights supper was JenniO Turkey breast, Washburn Mills Quinoa and Grain Blend Thai Peanut picked some up at Sam's today, it is really good. Instead of using vegatable oil though I switched it out with coconut oil. We enjoyed it alot. Also had roasted Brussels sprouts and cauliflower. Picked up some blackberries at Sam's also so that will be dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i was gifted 3 qts of frozen from someones garden, Purple hull peas. i have added onion, bell peppers, bacon, celery, stewed toms + a qt of stewed tom juice + lots of seasonings.. i am cooking for 1.5-2 hrs. never had them before, don't know what to expect & how do i know when they're done?
any purple hull pea experts out there?


----------



## countryfied2011

pixiedoodle said:


> i was gifted 3 qts of frozen from someones garden, Purple hull peas. i have added onion, bell peppers, bacon, celery, stewed toms + a qt of stewed tom juice + lots of seasonings.. i am cooking for 1.5-2 hrs. never had them before, don't know what to expect & how do i know when they're done?
> any purple hull pea experts out there?



PHP are good we grow them here...when they are tender just like pintos or white beans. They are sorta like field pea or black eye peas


----------



## MO_cows

DH wanted me to ride along to the ER to get his staples out, so we dined out. A good Mexican place close to the hospital. Big portions, I saved about half my dinner for lunch tomorrow. Had thawed out some cooked turkey and a quart of broth with plans for a turkey pot pie but it will keep. Tomorrow is supposed to be grocery nite so a good chance we'll be having "cardboard pizza", but the meals to come will be better with the fridge re-stocked. Might splurge on some Gulf shrimp because my in-laws just returned from Hawaii and gifted us with a ripe, aromatic pineapple. Pineapple shrimp on the grill, yum. And starting to get some asparagus, plus big garden friend is pulling green onions and radishes. Ahhhh, fresh stuff!


----------



## Muskrat

I'm a day late with this, so I apologize, but thought you might enjoy. 

Sunday after church on a screened in porch with an older couple I'm rooming--and eating with--along with some of the family:

Ramps with fried potatoes and scrambled eggs, pinto beans, cornbread, and pickled beets. 

Good eating, good company, and rain drizzling on the roof.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've never had ramps but understand from those that have it's a food treat not to be missed. I don't know if ramps grow here locally but have read it's a very short growing season for them over toward WV.

We may have a partly sunny day and that's good because we need to get the old truck loaded with the recycling stuff and taken to town. DH is going to pick up a couple dozen eggs from the neighbor too. That should just about fully stock us for family coming in next week.

Breakfast was a turkey and ham sandwich, pan grilled in butter. Coffee and juice completed it.

Lunch is going to be a tomato stuffed with toasted bread croutons and drizzled with herbs and olive oil. 

Supper isn't about anything cooking today, more about reheating a homemade vegetable soup from the freezer and adding cooked pasta shells to it.


----------



## Muskrat

You should have ramps in the eastern part of the state. 

There are ramp festivals where you can sample the spring tonic. They're, to my mind, milder and sweeter than most cultivated onions with what some say is a touch of garlic. Me, I think they taste like ramps. :happy:

Those who eat ramps do carry with them the scent of ramps, not it isn't a noxious smell.


----------



## sniper69

This morning I'm enjoying some strong black coffee. I'm still mulling around some ideas for what to cook today. I have it narrowed down to a few choices for supper. Now to decide, lol.

Yesterday saw some thick BLT's and some tater salad for lunch. Supper was cheese tortellini with a nice pasta sauce and garlic bread. 
Here are some pics of the BLT's from lunch (yes I was quite full after eating both of them  ).


----------



## soulsurvivor

:clap::happy::bouncy: My knees went weak with that one sniper69. What a treat! I can't wait for the garden tomatoes to be ready.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Be still my heart....that BLT looks divine. 

We have a little restaurant called Maid Rite not too far from us in Greenville. They have these delicious little loose meat sandwiches on steamed buns. We usually get a bunch and eat on them for a few days because they reheat beautifully. So, breakfast/lunch the last couple of days has been left over cheese rites. 

Made some guacamole for a snack yesterday with two avocados, a Roma and some jalapeÃ±os we pickled last year. Store bought jalapeÃ±os cannot hold a candle to those home canned pickled jalapeÃ±os. 

Dinner was "hot pockets" from the little pizza joint in town. Their version of calzones. 

Today will be more cheese rites and guacamole for breakfast and lunch. Thinking about a spicy chicken stir fry with noodles for dinner. Need to do something with the chicken in the fridge and I have been itching to try out stir frying noodles again. Last time I didn't let them soak long enough so they were hard. This time I bought different noodles that don't require soaking.


----------



## sniper69

HandyDandyAcres - is the Maid Rite in Greenville part of the Maid Rite franchise, or a different company? http://www.maid-rite.com/

Thanks for the comments on the BLT - I've been having cravings for them lately. The stores locally have been starting to sell US grown tomatoes, so I've been using those. Not as good as home grown, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked that 4 qt pot of purple hull peas with stewed tomatoes, onion, bacon, celery & bell peppers + seasonings. cooked an hr & 1/2 & let it sset on the stove overnite. continued to cook & ithink the peas must be abut the rite "doneness" this morning. not too soft but no onger crispy. they taste absolutely WONDERFUL!! why did i wit so long to cook them?!! there is enough to spit into lots of side dish servings for the frzr. i do believe they will frz just fine. don't know where i can ever get these again unless we try to grow them this summer in our garden. these came from little rock area. neighbor found them in her moms frzr after she passed away last fall, & brot them back to KC when she cleaned out her fridge & frzr. will def. have a serving of these this evening!. also cooked green peas & carrots yest. found those 2 pkgs in the bottom sid frzr & thot they were frzr burned beyond repair but cooked thm together & they were good. had 2 servings for dinner last nite. may add potatoes & cream them today. just trying to finish up what is leftovers in the fridge . might make a grilled chz this evening to go with the purple hull peas. MAN! those are GOOD! why have i missed out on them all these years?!!!


----------



## light rain

I don't think I've ever had purple hull peas so that is something I want to try. I hope everyone has had a good serving of fresh Italian Romano green beans. To me the flavor and the substance is above many others. And I like all beans!

I like ramps also but haven't had them in years. Our friends from WV shared them with us. Just if you put them into the refrigerator or freezer make sure they are double bagged... maybe triple bagged... 

I had pork roast, rice, cabbage, toast, green beans and toast yesterday. DH had his usual yogurt and bananas for breakfast and pork roast and other left overs. We both had some tuna pasta salad and talked about how the homegrown onions added a fresh, green flavor to the salad. 

After 70 plus temps. it is in the 30's now and it must have sleeted or snowed overnight. Little bits here and there when I went to get a few logs for the stove. I saw a caterpillar in the woodshed. It had black spines and a scarlet underbody. I moved it with gloved hands and I'll try to find out if it is friend or foe...


----------



## susieneddy

last night we met some friends at the local Thai restaurant. Lunch today is leftovers from Sunday dinner. It is two of the Costco Hot Italian Sausages with a kale salad.


----------



## Muskrat

sniper69 said:


> This morning I'm enjoying some strong black coffee. I'm still mulling around some ideas for what to cook today. I have it narrowed down to a few choices for supper. Now to decide, lol.
> 
> Yesterday saw some thick BLT's and some tater salad for lunch. Supper was cheese tortellini with a nice pasta sauce and garlic bread.
> Here are some pics of the BLT's from lunch (yes I was quite full after eating both of them  ).


It's called a balanced diet--a sandwich in either hand.

I included the pictures again. I mean, does anyone complain when you look at the Mona Lisa twice or four times?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

sniper69 said:


> HandyDandyAcres - is the Maid Rite in Greenville part of the Maid Rite franchise, or a different company? http://www.maid-rite.com/



Sniper69, this is its own independent deal. They are famous for the chewing gum covering the exterior and have even been on Diners Drive-Ins and Dives. It's a little hole in the wall place but man are they good!


----------



## sniper69

HandyDandyAcres said:


> Sniper69, this is its own independent deal. They are famous for the chewing gum covering the exterior and have even been on Diners Drive-Ins and Dives. It's a little hole in the wall place but man are they good!


HandyDandyAcres - thanks. I'll have to travel that way and give them a try sometime.


----------



## Muskrat

I hang my head on shame. For lunch I had--yes, Jack's hot dogs, all the way, chili, mustard, and onions. With handcut fries. And root beer. 

They bake the potatoes, then slice and fry them. 

Oh, yes!

What does my doctor know? He had training wheels on his bicycle until he was twelve. Well, almost. And he cheats on his wife. She may shorten his life more than hot dogs.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

For dinner last night I used 2 of the 5 ounce cans of beef from Dollar General to make beef n vegie soup. I wanted to make beef n barley, but Publix only 1 tiny container of barley for $2 and I thought I'de hold off on purchasing it- check the bodegas first.
In a little butter I sautÃ©ed 1/2 stalk celery, chopped fine, 2 small leaves of Chinese cabbage, 4 TINY carrots, a small tomato, a scant 1/3 palmful of quinoa and even less rice. After everything had been chopped and sautÃ©ed- the cereal sautÃ©ed but not chopped- I added 14 oz beef broth, 4 oz water and a beef bouillon cube and covered the pot. I would set the burner on low, but it would heat up to a boil, so I would turn it off for 15 minutes and try again. Got maybe an hour of real cook time and almost an hour of rest time. Then I added the cans of beef and gravy and stirred it up. 
I'm not bragging when I say it tasted almost identical to Campbell's beef vegie soup- because Campbells is WAY too salty IMHO. And it made too much. We each had a bowl last night for dinner and a bowl for lunch today (which I added cooked Wheatena+ quinoa to in order to cut the salt taste)and still have at least one bowl left. Next time will cut amount of vegies by 1/2 and only use 1 can beef. Maybe add some teensy potatoes for soaking up salt.
I can perceive this being a good hurricane/power outage meal by adding the 5 oz. can of beef to beef ramen noodles.
Breakfast was the quinoa I had washed and not used yesterday, left to soak overnight and cooked with Wheatena. When it was almost done I stirred a couple teaspoons of powdered milk into it. No use keeping it around till it goes rancid. The combo was actually pretty good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

That's good info to know GMB. I like that you share recipes that can be adapted for use during storm season and power outages. I think we all need some plan for providing warm food during those times. 

Ever so often I get an inner urge to stock up my pantry with even more canned foods that we probably won't eat, you know, just to have something to open up when the lights go out. I don't worry about a diet because I know I'm going to get really skinny when I have to eat solely out of my pantry. I have no cooking skills when it comes to being inventive with a can of beans. 

We just finished eating the homemade veg soup and reheated leftover cornbread. I added cooked pasta shells to the soup along with additional seasoning for my portion. DH actually likes bland food and I know if I had the stomach issues he has that I would be a bland food eater too. 

Have I told you all how grateful I am for each of you sharing your foodie selves here? It's like opening the best present every time I come here.


----------



## Adirondackgal

We are having pulled pork sandwiches with Sweet Baby Ray's sauce and coleslaw. I cooked it for six hours yesterday and it was sooooo gooooood!!!!! Did I say so good? DH really enjoyed it. He made a strawberry rhubarb pie for dessert. Nope, no calories in this meal, but the house smells amazing!


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight was leftover turkey breast and quinoa from last night and I opened up a jar of home canned green beans and a jar of purple hull peas(PD reminded me i had canned some last summer..lol) I put the PHP in with the green beans and added some red potatoes...it was good and have plenty left for the next couple of days. Go to pick up Zaycon ground beef tomorrow so I am sure we will have something with it.

dessert was fresh pineapple, sf jello and cool whip


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, it is interesting to see how many folks have no idea what quinoa is or know how to cook it. When we go backpacking we use quinoa for breakfast meals. It makes a great cereal


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was Swedish meatballs, mashed potatoes with chives added, asparagus, Parker house style rolls, and some lignonberries. 










For dessert there is Cookies and Cream frozen yogurt.


----------



## light rain

Looks good, Sniper!

That caterpillar that was in the wood hoop house is a Giant Leopard Moth in waiting. It is suppose to be hibernating at this time but I guess our warm weather a few days ago sort of woke it up. I found it again, put it in a reed bird house with some sand cherry that's starting to leaf out and put it on the cool/cold back porch. Hopefully it will go back to sleep and wait another few weeks before it's next stage...


----------



## Grandmotherbear

The thing I like about quinoa is that it is complete protein, containing ALL necessary amino acids. No need to try to balance with beans or other incomplete sources. I definitely have it down on my hot cereal rotation for when or if I ever improve enough for long distance backpacking.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's for certain that it's cooler weather. Just hoping it doesn't dip into the freezer with frost at night to bite the apple blossoms before they set. We have seen snow on Derby day before though and our clear frost date doesn't usually come along until after Memorial Day. I'm really looking forward to garden cabbage and tomatoes.

Breakfast was a waffle with a topping of buttered maple syrup and a sausage patty. Apple juice and coffee this morning for each of us.

Lunch is going to be from the gifted sandwich tray of a few days ago. Today's sandwich will be melted Colby on a toasted slice of rye with lettuce and sliced tomato. I'll probably eat the last bowl of veg soup too.

Supper's cooking as we speak in the slow cooker. Tonight it's bbq chicken thighs to shred and serve over noodles. Also having a side salad of lettuce and grape tomatoes.


----------



## light rain

Just had my first cup of tea with honey and coconut oil. There are 2 chicken qtrs. boiling on the stove and additional ones will be boiled and others roasted in the afternoon. 

We have a fresh pork hock cooked and later today I'll add some egg noodles, carrots and spices so we can use that up. Many years ago I had a good friend who had a large family and she use to cook up fresh pork hocks and noodles and they were so good. It was fun sitting around with all the little ones eating and feeling right at home. Mine don't taste as good as Ruth's did...

Soulsurvivor I hope your apple blossoms hang in there. We went down to 29 last night and this is the first year for my honey berries and a sand cherry, both in full bloom. Also the currants are getting ready to do their thing. I loved that warmer weather a while ago but it didn't arrive expecting no payback...


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Finally made the pans of stuffed shells for the freezer last night. Got five of them. Perfect size for dinner for 2 or dinner for 1 with lunch the next day. When we put them in the big freezer in the garage my husband found a couple pans of frozen cinnamon rolls I made back at Christmas. So, we had cinnamon rolls for breakfast this morning. He was way too excited when he found those last night. 

The chicken stir fry didn't happen the other night so I'm thinking that will be on the docket for tonight's dinner. Yum!


----------



## pixiedoodle

cut up a fresh pineapple this morning & added a dab of sugar. will have that when dh returns from his moms. i think they are getting quite a few things done while he's there this time & today she wants to go shop for a new suv so that is their goal for today & I think he may head home tom. i'll have to dig something out of the frzr for him tom evening IF he heads back home. i have lots of cooked & uncooked patties, meatloaf patties, pork patties, beef & turkey patties, etc etc. need to start using more of them! getting ready to pull everything fom the side by side frzr & sort, toss or move..whatever it needs. i did find some BBQ's shreded ckn in there a few days ago that i had lost clear to the back of the shelf so that may be thawing out for dh's first meal back home! kitchen duty seems endless sometimes. i do miss cooking for 800 little kids everyday cause it's VERY hard to cook for just TWO. like learning all over again.


----------



## Mickey

My niece is coming for supper and she requested spaghetti so that's what's on the menu for tonight. Garlic bread and salad are the sides and white cake w/butter cream frosting for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> countryfied, it is interesting to see how many folks have no idea what quinoa is or know how to cook it. When we go backpacking we use quinoa for breakfast meals. It makes a great cereal


Funny story, when I firsted started eating it I put some in a lentil soup that I had made that had lentils, fire roasted tomatoes etc. I had made so much I gave some to my parents.....dad ask me the next day after eating it what the squiggly things were...lol, I told him it was Quinoa, he said Queen who? He said that him and mom figure since it wasnt moving it was ok to eat...ound: I definitely have to eat it with something and some seasoning...I dont think I could eat as a cereal...I usually have it with brown rice or I add it to something and add garlic or other seasoning...I cant eat it plain. But I do like it.

I am glad that my apple blossoms have already done their thing so have the pears...I havent seen any on the peaches yet but I need to look. Suppose to get down in the 30's one day this week.

Supper tonight was hamburger steak, beans/red potatoes from last night and cucumbers/tomatoes with cucumber greek yogurt dip.

Dessert is Yasso Strawberry Frozen yogurt bar...:happy:


----------



## countryfied2011

Today will be canning some of the ground beef I got from Zaycons. Cooked a bunch of yesterday and will can today. I need to start taking some things out of the freezer like peaches and strawberries to can so i can start filling up the freezer for this years produce.

I think I am in the mood for salmon patties...so I think that is what it is on t eh menu for tonight, baked sweet potato fries and another veggie.  My daughter, sil and my new little grandson will be coming Sunday for dinner. I am so exited to have my grand baby here...I took out a pork butt yesterday and have it thawing in the fridge. It is suppose to rain Saturday so I wont be able to smoke it but I am going to try slow cooking in the oven. We will have pulled pork, potato salad, devil eggs and probably corn on the cob and i think i will make a old fashioned banana pudding.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, when we ate it as a cereal we added cinnamon, raisins, nuts and some maple syrup.

Breakfast today was cheesey scrambled eggs and bacon with coffee


----------



## soulsurvivor

Crisp is the weather word for today and it's barely upper 40s under full sun now. We're also under a frost advisory for tonight and tomorrow morning with lows below freezing. The weekend loses all that and returns to spring warm storms. 

Breakfast was omelets and coffee and apple juice.
Lunch will be tuna salad stuffed tomatoes. Iced tea.
Supper is going to be grilled salmon, loaded baked potato and iced tea.

Catching up on our fish consumption. Anchors aweigh and all that.
Have a great day you all!


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> countryfied, when we ate it as a cereal we added cinnamon, raisins, nuts and some maple syrup.
> 
> Breakfast today was cheesey scrambled eggs and bacon with coffee


Does it turn out like oatmeal or cream wheat? For some reason i can not eat either of the two....now i can eat oatmeal cookies or something like that but cant eat oatmeal cooked as a cereal..lol Would it be more like the texture of rice with cinnamon, etc...that would be pretty good. I just cant get past the texture factor of cooked oatmeal in a bowl.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Does it turn out like oatmeal or cream wheat? For some reason i can not eat either of the two....now i can eat oatmeal cookies or something like that but cant eat oatmeal cooked as a cereal..lol Would it be more like the texture of rice with cinnamon, etc...that would be pretty good. I just cant get past the texture factor of cooked oatmeal in a bowl.


I think it is more like a rice mixture. When we had it we the quinoa had been dehydrated so we had to add boiling water to rehydrate it and let it sit about 20 minutes. I can't remember if we added any Nido to it or not.


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> I think it is more like a rice mixture. When we had it we the quinoa had been dehydrated so we had to add boiling water to rehydrate it and let it sit about 20 minutes. I can't remember if we added any Nido to it or not.



I will have to give it a try...i also want to try using it cold as a salad. I have found several good looking recipes for it on Pinterest.


----------



## Mickey

Leftovers from last night for us tonight.


----------



## light rain

Today was cooking the last 10 lb. bag of chicken leg qtrs. I roasted some and boiled some. So I had some chicken and mango. DH got a delivery of freeze dried peas and surimi from Emergency Essentials. I tasted both and liked the peas. He liked them both!

Planted more sets for scallions and hauled all the indoor (most) plants outside to get a little sun. I got the 7 ft. fig out of the basement and realize the day is soon coming where I'll have to winch it up those stairs and down the stairs...


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was a pan seared, lemon pepper seasoned chicken breast with some steamed broccoli. 
Supper tonight was country fried steaks with sawmill gravy, mashed potatoes with chives added, green beans, and buttermilk biscuits. A tall glass of sweet tea washed it all down. 

For dessert there is a NY style cheese cake in the icebox (fridge).:bouncy:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Heavy frost still on the grass here so I'm quite certain the apple buds are kissing their hineys good bye. But onward we go to a beautiful sunny afternoon and grilling is in the plans, but DH has to get the reserve tanks filled. He's got steak in the fridge to thaw and plans include making homemade potato salad and a pan of grilled veggies in herbed olive oil. 

Breakfast was fried country eggs, cheese toast made with the last of the gifted sandwich tray food. Black coffee and iced apple juice.

Lunch is going to be whatever he decides to pick up in town after getting the grill tanks filled. Hopefully the Italian restaurant crosses his path home. I love their potato soup.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

yesterday GFB played bumble bee with the watercolor brush and the Evereste crab and the Terry Winter Keeper apple.
Peaches are starting to color up.
Going to plant winged beans and pick the rest of the pigeon peas.
The cinnamon vines have sprouted - hopefully we'll start seeing the beansized aerial tubers soon.
Have no idea what I'm going to do for dinner.


----------



## light rain

Went down to 24 again last night so a hot cup of tea really tasted good this am. 

My friend down in FLA gave me a good recipe for kale salad that includes thinly sliced Brussels sprouts in it along with poppy seed dressing. I made it with ingredients I got at WM and it was tasty. So I ordered some seeds of a Portuguese kale and they are now about 2" tall. I've been carrying the trays outdoors for sunshine and planted some in big pots that are too heavy and cumbersome to bring in at night. So far those little plants have held up under the cold temps. We'll see if they are still green and growing by June 1st... :hrm:

Today I'll make a pasta tuna salad with some of the walking onion tops added and have some walnuts and fresh fruit. Maybe some deviled eggs too! This weekend we are meeting family for a dinner out at one of our favorite restaurants. :happy:

Soulsurvivor, are those your own apple trees or were you talking about the apple trees in your area? I hope the crop isn't all gone. I've got my own concerns about the honeyberries and currants. But what can we do...


----------



## Mickey

Snipe you're killin' me!! While ALL of your meals from yesterday sounded delightful, that NY style cheesecake? YUMMMM.... What did you have for toppings?

Gosh I'm sorry for everyone that's suffering killing frosts on your fruit trees. That's a real bummer :-( We've had very chilly temps here all week too, but fortunately our fruit trees haven't broke dormancy yet.

We're going to the AYCE Friday night fish fry for supper.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well we have little apples and little pears growing but very few peaches...guess last frost got most of the peaches. DH and I checked them this afternoon.

Supper tonight was taco salad for me and tacos for DH....it tasted really good. I havent made homemade taco stuff since before I started loosing weight. It was a nice treat. Little on the salty side so next time I need to make my own taco season instead of store bought but other than that two thumbs. Got the pork butt rubbed down and wrapped, it is now sleeping until tomorrow. I am hoping I can at least let it smoke for awhile in the morning and then bring it in and put it in the oven if it starts raining. I would love to get a couple of hours on the smoker if I can. They arent calling for storms until tomorrow afternoon.

Everyone stay safe and Happy Cooking Weekend~


----------



## soulsurvivor

This is the first I've been on these forums since Friday. I kept getting a service unavailable message. I feel blessed to be sitting here in my comfortable home and not having to endure what those poor souls are going through in Nepal after the earthquake. As I viewed all the photos of the damage it became very clear that brick is not a good building material even for small structures in an earthquake zone. One man said he and family were staying in their car in the driveway since it wasn't safe to stay indoors. He said they listened to the news on the FM and had supper set up in the driveway using the lights of the car to dine. 

Our Saturday night supper was a bit rushed as we were under storm warnings about that time. Everything went around us but some counties had significant hail as the storms passed through. Our supper was lasagna and salad with garlic bread. Will probably have the same tonight as there was enough left for another meal.


----------



## light rain

I couldn't log in either for the last couple of days.

Last night we went out to eat with family and had a nice time. 

Today will be digging in the dirt, planting a standard Rhode Island greening apple, thank you Starks, and harvesting more walking onions. Also finishing up some fresh pineapple before it goes bad. I had a better post a few minutes ago and poof it was gone. Very frustrating...


----------



## sniper69

Mickey said:


> Snipe you're killin' me!! While ALL of your meals from yesterday sounded delightful, that NY style cheesecake? YUMMMM.... What did you have for toppings?
> 
> Gosh I'm sorry for everyone that's suffering killing frosts on your fruit trees. That's a real bummer :-( We've had very chilly temps here all week too, but fortunately our fruit trees haven't broke dormancy yet.
> 
> We're going to the AYCE Friday night fish fry for supper.


Mickey - I did a terrible thing and served the cheesecake plain. :happy2: 

So far the blossoms on my apple and pear trees have seemed to survive here, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## countryfied2011

I missed everyone yesterday....glad to see yall :happy2:

Here is what I did yesterday...also made 4 pints of Strawberry jam..trying to clean out the freezer. Hope to do more canning next week. The pork turned out so good...:nanner: Carrying some pork, devil eggs, baked beans, peach cobbler and mac salad to the funeral home today. SIL's grandfather passed away Friday, so we wont be eating at the house today...


----------



## pixiedoodle

your smoked pork looks really good countryfied! we have a smoke shack smoker that hasn't been used in prob 4 or 5 yrs. husband can't tolerate the smoke because of severe chronic migraines & i have hideous asthma so it just doesn't get used. trying to talk him into passing it on to SIL who desperately wants one. dh just isn't ready to give it up. wish he would as it goes unused & takes up a good corner in the garage. 
not cooking today since dh is replacing 2 windows for DD. i've got a thawed out spicy meatloaf patty & BBQ shredded ckn ready to just heat up & go onto a bun. have lots of vegs & salad makings as well & need to use some potatos so i could nuke one if he wants it. i should cook some & make potato salad befoe they rot. we just don't use many any longer. still trying to use up pre-cooked items from the side frzr. also still need to pull everything out, inventory & use or toss. same with the big uprite frzr in the garage.


----------



## light rain

I've been pulling things out of the refrigerator also. I had saved kimchee juice (tightly closed :happy2 and I decided after I separated and planted a bunch of garlic that I would cut some of the walking onions. Cooked them with a little butter, cooked rice, an egg and vindaloo curry. Then I pour about an oz. of the kimchee juice over the top. It was tasty!

The garlic was from a year or two ago and was all growing in a very compacted group. I don't know if moving/separating it right now will have a negative affect on the plants. We'll see.

I gained a lb. or so this week but my DSIL has been on a very low calorie diet since last October. She has lost in excess of 70 lbs. and I am so happy for her. Her menu choices even with ordering at a restaurant reflect her desire to reach her goal. I'm impressed and just a little envious...:ashamed:


----------



## countryfied2011

PD, i actually slowed cooked that in the oven...I do have a smoker but I didnt use it because of the weather. This was really easy. Friday night I put a rub on it, wrapped and stuck it in the fridge. Yesterday around 7am I put it in the oven not covered on that rack and let cook at 250 all day until around 5pm...and that is how it turned out. I have a rub from Williams Sonoma called smokehouse that I used. I had no where to go so I didnt have to worry about the oven being on. Came out perfect.

LR, congratulations to your DSIL that is awsome...I am now down 50 lbs and it feels great~I have 20 more pounds to go.


----------



## soulsurvivor

light rain said:


> Went down to 24 again last night so a hot cup of tea really tasted good this am.
> 
> My friend down in FLA gave me a good recipe for kale salad that includes thinly sliced Brussels sprouts in it along with poppy seed dressing. I made it with ingredients I got at WM and it was tasty. So I ordered some seeds of a Portuguese kale and they are now about 2" tall. I've been carrying the trays outdoors for sunshine and planted some in big pots that are too heavy and cumbersome to bring in at night. So far those little plants have held up under the cold temps. We'll see if they are still green and growing by June 1st... :hrm:
> 
> Today I'll make a pasta tuna salad with some of the walking onion tops added and have some walnuts and fresh fruit. Maybe some deviled eggs too! This weekend we are meeting family for a dinner out at one of our favorite restaurants. :happy:
> 
> Soulsurvivor, are those your own apple trees or were you talking about the apple trees in your area? I hope the crop isn't all gone. I've got my own concerns about the honeyberries and currants. But what can we do...


Yes, this area is great for apple growers, but that's not us. We only have a few old trees that typically don't do much in production and add in a hard frost at just the right time and they're finished before they get started. The trees were covered in blossoms and now they're not since the freeze. We always supplement with buying apples grown in Casey County Ky, our next door neighbor that has all the great apple trees. 
http://www.caseycountyapplefestival.org


----------



## Mickey

Now I don't feel so bad Snipe. Plain cheesecake is ok, but I tend to drown mine in gooey toppings, which is the big reason I don't have it very often :Bawling:

We were out all day helping dd with the last of the packing to move. I have been richly rewarded for all my efforts; today I brought home a beautiful grandfather clock that she will no longer have room for. She also added to my collection of pewter, baskets and old crocks. And she gave her dad a lovely(but HUGE) desk that I have no idea where we're going to put it. :facepalm: She's downsizing to a small cottage house over at the beach so we have been the lucky recipients of a lot of the overflow.
Anyway, all that to say that there wasn't any cooking here today. DH heated himself a bowl of leftover spaghetti and I had a liverwurst sandwich w/chips and a root beer float.

I'm going in tomorrow to have the last big stone removed from the left side. Dr said he doesn't have to go inside to get this one, but will blast it from the outside. Please pray for a good outcome? Dr says once this one is gone I should be stone free for the rest of the summer.


----------



## light rain

I'll keep you in my prayers...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Certainly add me to the list of people praying for your good outcome Mickey.


----------



## countryfied2011

Prayers coming from TN Mickey....:grouphug:

Supper tonight is going to be working on the pork i cooked this weekend...I am in a mood for some roasted cauliflower and Brussels sprouts also..For lunch I had some leftover taco meat so I warmed up a low carb, high fiber tortilla... spread some hummus on it and little bit of cheese and the taco meat...yum yum. I actually have just enough for another one tomorrow. :happy2:

Dessert will be peaches and yogurt


----------



## soulsurvivor

Prettier weather doesn't get much better than this. We have bright sunny skies with a high of 63 and a low tonight near 40. Makes me almost want to time freeze and frame it. 

Breakfast was blood orange segments on a bed of lettuce with a tiny shake of grated cheddar on top. Iced water for me and black coffee for DH.

Lunch was a 7 layer salad and iced unsweetened tea.

Supper is grilled rib eye and yellow squash with a dash of seasoned olive oil. Beer for DH and root beer for me.

Dessert will be freezer grapes and a small wedge of swiss cheese.


----------



## Mickey

Thank you for the prayers friends. Everything went well and I'm feeling good 

Supper tonight will be easy. I'm going to fry up some ground beef, add some sliced mushrooms and brown gravy and serve it over rice. Corn for a side and I think sundae's or root beer floats for dessert.


----------



## light rain

Soulsurvivor, what brand of root beer? Our kids really like root beer and root beer floats.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE leftovers. peas & carrots, BBQ shreded ckn on hot dog bun for me with tiny romaine & strawberry salad for both of us, spicy meatloaf patty, carrots & peas for dh. we both had greek yogurt for something sweet. man! it's just really really hard for me to get down that greek yogurt! i do best with the yoplait whipped greek but it's still foul in my books. i added fresh cut pineapple to my vanilla & tried to make it edible... i prob. ought to just stick to the plain yoplit whips. love those! BTW we're still eating purple hull peas but think the remainder will go to the frzr. a little goes a long way.
tom. we'll finish off the bbq ckn & a dab of pasta with sausage prego, a sm. peash apricot pie or crisp & the last of the roamine made into a full blown salad. will cook talapia & salmon this week for dh. have lots o green beans & a bag of potatoes i need to use...mabe even some potato salad that i didn't make last week. need to boil a few eggs for that & i have 4 dzn in the fridge of fresh brown eggs.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey...glad to read that things went smoothly...:happy2:

PD, I have a hard time with the greek yogurt too, about the only thing I can stomach of greek yogurt is Sabra Greek Cucumber dip and Yasso Greek Yogurt Frozen Bar. Just greek yogurt is to tart for me. My favorite yogurt is Dannons Lite&Fit Non Fat vanilla yogurt. I love it and it just enough sweet taste to it to sweeten up my fruit if it needs it and it is so good with fresh peaches.


----------



## soulsurvivor

light rain said:


> Soulsurvivor, what brand of root beer? Our kids really like root beer and root beer floats.


I buy the Stewart's Fountain Classics 4 pack of root beer. They're very expensive but they're a sometime treat and not too often and I'm the only one that likes root beer. Ice cold from that glass bottle and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Picked up more flour tortillas at Dollar Tree and got jasmine rice in the ricecooker. Inyend to pop open the small container of refried black beans and roll up burritos with a little cheese.
Thinking about putting dried hominey onto the smallest (1 qt) crockpot for overnight for breakfast.


----------



## MO_cows

My plan was, heat up the rest of salmon noodle casserole from Friday nite, along with the leftover green salad from last nite. But the guys hit the casserole for their lunch today. So, plan b, have a salad, find another leftover or heat up a burrito or tamale from the freezer.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

I made a chicken, mushroom, and edamame spicy stir fry with noodles for lunch. We had dinner with friends at a new place after seeing their new farm. Went mushroom hunting after dinner and found a decent little haul of morels. So we had those for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

I agree with you both Countryfied and PD. I just can't do the Greek yogurt at all. I think it tastes and feels like sour cream  Mind you I love sour cream on my baked potatoes and other things, but not plain for a snack, ewwwwww :yuck:

Wow Handy, those mushrooms look delicious.


----------



## sniper69

pixiedoodle - I like greek yogurt - but I've also found not all brands are created equal. So there are some brands I try to steer clear of.
As for yogurt (nongreek) if you get the chance to try Noosa brand or Liberte - both are wonderful yogurts.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's another perfect weather day and the grill is set to go for our supper later today. We're having grilled pork chops and a foil pack of sweet potatoes and white potatoes. There's also a separate foil pack of corn and yellow squash. And we're having a dessert of baked apples with butter crumb topping. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a quick supper of hot dogs (park's finest hickory smoked hot dogs on top cut(New England style) hot dog buns, with some home canned relish for a topping) and tater tots.

This morning for breakfast was blueberry pancakes with maple syrup. Lunch was a thick BLT sandwich. I haven't decided what to make for supper yet.


----------



## flowergurl

Hum...i am thinking.. roasted hot dogs and marshmallows for supper. Quick and easy!
I have a firepit on the back patio and lots of tree limbs that need burning. 
Thanks for the inspiration Sniper.


----------



## light rain

I bought some pre-formed ground chuck burgers today. So I had two burgers with onion and catsup in the last half hour. DH is on a different time schedule so he'll have his later on. Also had some deviled eggs. 

There will be a mango ripe for tomorrow. Think I'll cook up some carrots with curry tonight or tomorrow. Also bought some Brown Cow plain yogurt. We'll see how that is. Sniper, I don't think they have the brands you recommended at the stores where I shop...

When I went to bed last night it was in the 50's. I awoke around 4 am and realized it was cold coming in through the window. 34 degrees. :shocked:

So I got dressed and hauled in all the plants that I thought would be fine outdoors last night. And then I went back to bed... :zzz:


----------



## Mickey

DH is working late tonight so I made mil and I a burger w/all the fixin's, corn on the cob and chips. Root beer floats for dessert. Good thing mil likes them as much as I do. LOL


----------



## pixiedoodle

talpia & samon filets for dh with salad, & baked yam. i finished off the dab of BBQ shrded ckn, small salad & a dab of yam as well.
tom i'll nuke those potatoes for pot. salad & boil some brown eggs, re-heat the left over fish for dh & finish off a sm. container of the purple hull peas & the rest will go into the frzr. i have one small serving of pasta & sausage prego & i'll finish that along with spinach as well. we are about out of fresh produce so looks like a trip to Sprouts is happneing tom. to load up on fresh fruit & vegs. don't need any meats or canned goods so looks like an orange pop & produce is the biggie this week at the store. root beer floats do sound good!


----------



## countryfied2011

Baked catfish, DH had bake potato and cole slaw, I had green beans and cucumbers for sides. Dont think there will be a dessert tonight unless i have sf jello. Still pretty full from supper


----------



## susieneddy

we hardly ever eat desserts but from the post I see on here we are in the minority


----------



## Mickey

And you're probably the healthier for it Susie  As for me, I don't just have a sweet tooth, but a whole mouth full of sweet teeth! :hysterical:


----------



## flowergurl

And a waist to prove it for me! LOL


----------



## menollyrj

Last night, DH made gumbo and cornbread. I have also been trying to perfect the making of cajeta, a goat milk caramel sauce. First batch crystallized. Second batch is still a little runnier than I like. It sure made good coffee creamer though...


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> we hardly ever eat desserts but from the post I see on here we are in the minority



Now I try and keep my desserts fruits and such...I try to get in 2 servings a fruit a day so I usually use my last serving as dessert...either with cool whip or yogurt. That way it tends to stay away from my stomach..lol And they arent as sweet or fatting as using the fruit in a cobbler(b4 the days of my weight loss) per say..lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm beginning to tire of Mr. Mockingbird. He sure starts early, right at daybreak now. I dread the time when he calls all night too. Beautiful sunny day here with a bit of rain moving in for tomorrow, but you couldn't ask for nicer weather. The highs are only in the mid-60s and nightly lows are staying in the 40s. Perfect for Derby week events. 

Breakfast was blood orange segments on a bed of lettuce with grated swiss and cheddar mix. I like just the cheddar better but it was ok. We also had black coffee and I had my glass of measured ice water.

Lunch is a tomato stuffed with homemade chicken salad. Iced tea to drink.

Supper is going to be grilled steak kabobs using up some of the less great cuts of steak that kept getting put toward the back of the freezer. Also on the skewers will be sweet vidalia onion, green pepper, and potatoes. Coating down all of it with a bourbon flavored bbq dressing. Also having roasted/grilled in shuck sweet corn on the cob with bacon butter. Yum.


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor, I will swap you our peafowls for your mockingbird. The peafowls roam our neighborhood. The male makes sounds all night long looking for his mate...that hussy is out and about...lol
It is loud enough to wake you up in the middle of the night.

Breakfast was two fried eggs and a slice of spam covered in gravy.

Lunch is leftovers again


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> soulsurvivor, I will swap you our peafowls for your mockingbird. The peafowls roam our neighborhood. The male makes sounds all night long looking for his mate...that hussy is out and about...lol
> It is loud enough to wake you up in the middle of the night.
> 
> Breakfast was two fried eggs and a slice of spam covered in gravy.
> 
> Lunch is leftovers again


Amen sister and ain't it the truth? He sits on top of our tv tower which is located right by the window we leave open on these cool nights. :viking: I really dread when he starts his sing songing all night cause DH will do his sleepwalking thing of taking the gun outside and shooting up in the air to scare him off. . . That's never a comforting thing either. :awh:


----------



## Grandmotherbear

That mocker is declaring his territory and should your dh shoot him another male mocker would move in and probably just sing louder. Any chance you could run a hose up there attached to a motion activated sprinkler?
Discovered why the Beef Vegetable soup was so salty- Maggi Bouillen cubes are for 16 oz water, not 8. Each cube makes a pint, not a cup. Yesterday I made BORSCHT. I MICROWAVED 3 beets, pulled the jackets off & diced. Microwaved 2 diced carrots, then sauteed 2 tbs diced onions, added the dice beets & carrots, shredded some kale in, after adding 1 Maggi beef cube and 16 oz H2O, discovered that I had no more 6 oz cans beef so I added a12 oz can of beef meatballs from Walmart. Grandfatherbear said he liked it better than the Borscht he had in Russia in 1971, descrabbing that as "fatty cabbage soup". I had meant to use 1 carrot and 1/2stick celery but couldn't find any celery in the fridge.
Tonight -Paella. A 3 serving package of yellow rice with a 6 oz can chicken, 6 oz can seafood cocktail and a small can peas stirred in.


----------



## pixiedoodle

just finished off most of the leftovers. dh had talapia & salamon, 1/2 yam, last of th blk eyed peas (Thankfully!!!- i froze 3 cool whip containrs of them today)
omaha steak " stuffed baked potato"....that has to be the worlds worst frozen item===yuck!!. i had the last of the peas & carrots, a tiny piece of yam, & blk eye peas. maybe i'll throw together a peach apricot crisp this evening if i'm not worn out. we are working in my rose bed. only 3 out 15 made it thru the winter. i moved one to a dif location & left the other 2 climbers at the head of the bed--- an antique iron bed frame for head board & foot board. going to refill the "bed" with peonies & a few giant cannas & see if they do better than the roses did.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Grandmotherbear said:


> That mocker is declaring his territory and should your dh shoot him another male mocker would move in and probably just sing louder. Any chance you could run a hose up there attached to a motion activated sprinkler?


:surrender: Not me. I have panic attacks on the flag pole. I did mention it to DH and while he didn't immediately seem to like the idea I think he's thinking about it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Got most of the top shelf cleared out of one of the freezers....canned 7-- 1 1/2 pints of slice peaches, made 8--- 1/2 pints of sugar free peach jam and 5 pints of peach syrup/ice cream topping(it didnt thicken all the way...lol) That left about 6 qts of peaches frozen. The peach man will be here in June..I am making room for strawberries(the strawberry patch opens this week but I am going to get them next week when it is warmer), I always freeze some besides make jam so I needed some room.

Tonight's supper was grilled teriyaki shrimp, spaghetti squash and green beans..I am pretty full and we ate late so probably will not have dessert.


----------



## flowergurl

Getting ready for my yard sale it starts tomorrow. 
Breakfast was a bowl of cereal. Lunch was tuna fish sandwich, chips and a soda.
Supper is in the oven. It's all kinds of roasted veggies ( the more veggies the better), with salt and butter in a covered baking dish and sirloin burgers cooked in the oven too.
DH likes his seasoned with mesquite and I like chives sprinkled on mine.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was home made Maid-Rite sandwiches and a wilted lettuce and bacon salad. For dessert is Derby Pie. :dance:


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight was oven fried chicken, corn on the cob, green beans. I froze the corn last summer, came from Big Garden Friend. Just as good as the Green Giant and the price is right. I need to empty out the freezer, got a beef hanging and need the room.


----------



## Mickey

It looks delicious Snipe, but what is a Maid-Rite sandwich?

We had cheesy rice, green beans and pork cutlets seasoned w/Emeril's Bayou Blast. I was a little skeered to try it, but dh said it wasn't hot so I took a chance. It's a wee bit saltier than I would want, but quite good tasting.


----------



## sniper69

Mickey said:


> It looks delicious Snipe, but what is a Maid-Rite sandwich?
> 
> We had cheesy rice, green beans and pork cutlets seasoned w/Emeril's Bayou Blast. I was a little skeered to try it, but dh said it wasn't hot so I took a chance. It's a wee bit saltier than I would want, but quite good tasting.


Mickey - a Maid-rite sandwich is one served at Maid-rite restaurants. http://www.maid-rite.com/ they started in Iowa (this is different than the Maid-rite restaurant in Greenville, OH from what I understand from an earlier discussion in this thread  ). http://www.maid-rite.com/locations.php

I found two recipes that were relatively similar so went with those. One is at http://debbiesmidwesternkitchen.com/2014/01/15/crock-pot-iowa-maid-rites/ and the other is at http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2014/04/maid-rite-copycat-loose-meat-sandwiches-recipe.html


----------



## Doggonedog

Date night! I don't where we're going yet though.


----------



## light rain

Not sure what we're having today but in a couple of days we'll be having home picked asparagus. I'm not telling DH, gonna surprise him! :grin: Along with that, potatoes and cod. Maybe a slice of lemon on the side for me... The asparagus is a little early this year. I hope to plant more in the coming weeks. 

I pulled out my 1997 Old Farmer's Almanac this morning and looked up the article on pizza. Maybe make a homemade pizza this weekend and start doing it on a schedule. It will be a good way to use the hopeful veggies that will be coming this summer. Yes, I know, don't count the chickens...  And unless totally fenced, all vegetables are free range...


----------



## countryfied2011

Sniper that looks kinda of like sloppy joes...except you put the ketchup on top instead of cooking with it...going to have to give that recipe a try...looks scrumptious.

Tonights supper is chicken probably on the grill havent decided yet, might make rice krispie chicken and potato salad. Still up in the air about it...lol


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey said:


> And you're probably the healthier for it Susie  As for me, I don't just have a sweet tooth, but a whole mouth full of sweet teeth! :hysterical:





soulsurvivor said:


> Amen sister and ain't it the truth? He sits on top of our tv tower which is located right by the window we leave open on these cool nights. :viking: I really dread when he starts his sing songing all night cause DH will do his sleepwalking thing of taking the gun outside and shooting up in the air to scare him off. . . That's never a comforting thing either. :awh:


Just and FYI....Eddy is the one who has been posting. Guess I need to start signing my name. 

Eddy


----------



## sniper69

countryfied2011 said:


> Sniper that looks kinda of like sloppy joes...except you put the ketchup on top instead of cooking with it...going to have to give that recipe a try...looks scrumptious.
> 
> Tonights supper is chicken probably on the grill havent decided yet, might make rice krispie chicken and potato salad. Still up in the air about it...lol


Sort of, many of the restaurants didn't have ketchup for the longest time, they serve them with pickles, mustard, and onion. My wife said it seemed like the texture of a sloppy joe, but that the meat seemed "finer". Maybe it was the cooking in the crock pot and lots of stirring that made it like that. 

The leftover meat will more than likely have some taco seasoning added to it and used for supper tonight. Then it can be put into tacos, burritos, or nachos. :clap:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Rain with a high of 64 today so no outdoor grilling is planned. We do however plan to enjoy some old fashioned comfort food with a pot of pinto bean soup and fried cornbread. I have to have sweet pickles since there's no more chow chow. Need to be ordering in some of that. 

We just finished a late breakfast/early lunch of scrambled eggs with sausage and gravy. No biscuits but didn't really miss them. Also enjoying hot mugs of coffee/hot chocolate mixed.


----------



## soulsurvivor

sniper69 said:


> Sort of, many of the restaurants didn't have ketchup for the longest time, they serve them with pickles, mustard, and onion. My wife said it seemed like the texture of a sloppy joe, but that the meat seemed "finer". Maybe it was the cooking in the crock pot and lots of stirring that made it like that.
> 
> The leftover meat will more than likely have some taco seasoning added to it and used for supper tonight. Then it can be put into tacos, burritos, or nachos. :clap:


That recipe sounds a lot like how DH starts off with his mystery hot dog sauce that I can absolutely drink gallons of if available as it's so addictive good. DH does use lots of fresh celery in the cooking of the sauce though so maybe it's not entirely the same kind of taste but your recipe sounds so good. I like that you are adding taco stuff to "tweak" it. It also sounds like you have a lot of fun cooking but I'm here to tell you that we tasters are getting the better end of that bargain. :clap:


----------



## sniper69

soulsurvivor said:


> That recipe sounds a lot like how DH starts off with his mystery hot dog sauce that I can absolutely drink gallons of if available as it's so addictive good. DH does use lots of fresh celery in the cooking of the sauce though so maybe it's not entirely the same kind of taste but your recipe sounds so good. I like that you are adding taco stuff to "tweak" it. It also sounds like you have a lot of fun cooking but I'm here to tell you that we tasters are getting the better end of that bargain. :clap:


Cooking is addicting.  I enjoy cooking for family and friends, but if I had to do it for a living it would probably get old quick. It also can be interesting when I like one type of dish and most of my family doesn't like it. Then I'll end up making a double type meal. It can be a pain, but the good part of that is leftovers for lunches.


----------



## Mickey

We don't have any Maid-Rite's around here Sniper so I guess that's why I've never heard of it. Does sound good though 

Tonight we're having steak, baked potato, corn and salad. And since I have some apples that need to be used up I think an apple betty for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made bbq chicken and potato salad...it was yummily~~~~


----------



## pixiedoodle

fried 3 beef/turkey burgers with fried onions, added cheese, dill slices, tomatoes & BBQ sce on mine while dh had to have mustard catsup & mayo, oven baked fries & sweet white corn from the frzr-last summers garden corn...simmered in sugar water & then frozen. YUM! taste like it was just picked. I think there MAY be a left over burger for dh lunch tom. if he doesn't eat it tonite. 
need to find the time to make a peach crisp. ...we ate the apricots with fresh strawberrys yest. so no peach apricot crumble combo. still good either way. found some small 1/2 size strip steaks in frzr so may microgrill a few of those tom. with frzr slaw & baked pootato if i don't have time to make potato salad with hard boiled eggs.


----------



## LT2108

Tonight ....roast, corn and mashed potatoes


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, heated up some grilled pork sirloin chops that were left over. Fried taters and onions in the cast iron skillet, and doctored up some Busch's baked beans.


----------



## flowergurl

I made chef salads with all the trimmings and toast.


----------



## HoofPick

The other night I needed a quick dinner so I made taco soup. I love it with a bunch of sour cream to knock down the spice.


----------



## Mickey

That looks good HoofPick, how do you make it?


----------



## HoofPick

Mickey said:


> That looks good HoofPick, how do you make it?



I browned about 1.5 lbs of hamburger with half a diced onion and a few minced cloves of garlic. Then I added some taco seasoning and 2 28 oz cans of peeled tomatoes that I crushed. I added a can of each black, kidney, and pinto beans rinsed, a small can of sliced olives drained, and a can of corn with juice to cut the spice (I'm a wimp when it comes to spices). Bring everything up to a simmer to heat through and adjust seasoning to taste. Some times I add rice to stretch it further and make it thicker. Top with sour cream, shredded cheese, and green onion. It goes great with tortilla chips or by itself.


----------



## Mickey

Oh boy that sounds delicious. I'm definitely going to try it


----------



## sniper69

Hoofpick - that sounds (and looks) like a tasty soup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The rain went away and left all this glorious green everywhere. The sun makes it shine with the water sparkles and it all tickles your eyes.

Today's breakfast was blood orange segments again. I could eat them for every meal they're so good. Also had a cheddar and egg omelet. Black coffee and iced lemon water to drink.

Lunch will be homemade chicken salad stuffed into tomato again. Served with crackers and a cold plate of sliced melons. Iced lemonade and tea to drink.

Afternoon snack table will have an assortment of chips and dips and a fresh veggie and fruit tray. Also have a chest of ice with canned drinks including Ale 8 and root beer. 

DH and I will be on our own again tonight. He'll probably grill himself a steak and help me eat the leftover snacks.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Publix had shredded cheese and flour tortillas on a BOGO soecial so I made bacon and mushroom quesadillas for supper with refried beans. This morning breakfast was a 10 oz can hash, hominy and whomp biscuits. I didn't like the hash (Walmart GV brand) and threw it out. Guess we'll go back to the larger Armor or Libby's or Mary Kitchen hash and just steel ourselves to throw out what isn't eaten.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday after an appt. we stopped at the butcher shop. I bought beef liver, a little ground beef, a beef shank and the frozen cod. When I came out DH asked "what did you buy" so he knows about the almost ready asparagus. I can't keep my mouth shut for the life of me... :umno:

So last night we had wraps with ground beef, cooked onion and celery, ground cumin, powdered roasted garlic, a little salt and sour cream plus sriracha. The critters also got little treats before any onion was added. Afterwards I put down some canned food and the dog looked at me with disgust. :yuck: :gromit: :yuck:

Today I'll simmer that beef shank and add crimini, onions, barley, a little salt and some hefty shakes of black pepper. I need to get to Pensey's and purchase some tellicherry whole pepper. One of these days... 

Have a good weekend folks! :thumb:


----------



## maryv

I have a couple of chicken breasts and some corn tortillas. I'll try to make chicken flautas (baked) for the two meat eaters in the house and maybe grilled tofu ones for me. Then to see what's in the freezer to add to the meal. Mom has some greens in her greenhouse that I may be able to add, too. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## pixiedoodle

olive garden once again is ofering soup salad & breadsticks for $5. a person so we're headed that way. i have 2 pcs of popeyes ckn thawed out & 2 half strip steaks thawing for tom. if dh wants to eat again this evening he can nuke his popeyes ckn for a snack.


----------



## Mickey

I had a bowl of clam chowder for lunch. Hoping dh wants to go to the Friday night fish fry for supper. They make the best fish chowder there, and the deep fried haddock is pretty darn good too. But the best part of all? BROWNIE SUNDAE!!! :banana:


ETA, And it was yuummmy


----------



## light rain

Brownie sundae... :heh: I need to go out a do a little shopping and I'm pretty sure something chocolately will accompany me home. 

I've been out cutting up and stacking a big locust tree. Towards the end I got a little tired and careless(didn't see the wire) and now the chain is hanging from the bar on the chain saw. :awh: I won't know until DH takes it apart if I did any interior damage. Reminds me of the old adage, measure twice cut once. Sort of...

I cut 5 fresh bay leaves for the beef shank and it smells good! I'll put the barley and mushrooms in in the next few minutes and I can have a bowl before I go out.


----------



## Muskrat

For lunch, I had two peanut and butter sandwiches, made with JIF Crunchy because I'm old enough to handle that, with an extra slice of bread because there was a generous portion of jelly. The crusts were cut off. A sandwich always tastes better when some cares enough to cut the crusts off for you. They were sliced diagonally because having the point makes it easier to get started eating a sandwich.

The older couple I'm staying with treat me like I'm six years and I'm loving it. 

Tonight I'm treating us to the catfish fry at Bobbie's, with fries, slaw, and hush puppies. Last time we went I had warm apple cobbler with vanilla ice cream. I see no reason to mess with perfection.


----------



## Muskrat

light rain said:


> Brownie sundae... :heh: I need to go out a do a little shopping and I'm pretty sure something chocolately will accompany me home.
> 
> I've been out cutting up and stacking a big locust tree. Towards the end I got a little tired and careless(didn't see the wire) and now the chain is hanging from the bar on the chain saw. :awh: I won't know until DH takes it apart if I did any interior damage. Reminds me of the old adage, measure twice cut once. Sort of...


Try "A watched saw cuts no wood". It doesn't mean anything but by the time he figures that out you'll both have had dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH had a beef burger and I had a turkey burger with leftover sides. Dessert will probably be a peaches.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we took my son and his girlfriend out to dinner for his birthday. We went to a Japanese Steakhouse and Mongolian Grill. We were trying to decide which bowl to get. They have a small,medium or large bowl. We all got the large bowl since it was only $ 2.00 more. They give you a bowl to put everything in. You get to pick your protein, veggies, spices, sauce and a side. (White or Brown Rice, Fried Rice, Udon Noodles or Spiral Pasta). When they cook it and bring it to you it is in a larger bowl. Not one of us could eat all of it so we have lunch or dinner for today. I think we will go back


----------



## light rain

Chocolately equaled dark chocolate Dove bars. :happy: There was only one problem. They come in boxes of 3. Both DH and I became painfully aware of the mathematical dilemma post haste. 

So the last one sits in the freezer until we come to resolution... :duel:


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, turned leftover oven fried chicken into chicken salad. It was both of the breast pieces left over from a whole cut up chicken, everybody here prefers dark meat. So we had chicken salad sandwiches for dinner with plenty left over for lunches this weekend.

This morning, made pancake sandwiches, which for us is an over easy egg between two pancakes. 

Dinner is up in the air, there is a move taking place today but had to wait to get started until some rain passed, so no telling when they will get done. We might end up with a takeout pizza for dinner.


----------



## countryfied2011

We are going to the community volunteer fire dept fish fry. DD, SIL and my new grandson, and also are neighbors are going with us. It will be fun, plus it is for a good cause. I tallied up my supper calories this morning so I knew how to eat through out the day so I wouldnt go over... So I am good to go.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to village inn for breakfast for lunch sort of thing. then went to test drive a car. my car= 20 yr old geo metro with only 69,000 miles...NOT hiway worthy but good around town. needs work...abut $2,000 worth . if we have it done that is about the value of the car. stilll won't be hi-way worthy. it's a toss up....
tom. willl be strip steak & 2 pcs of popeyes ckn for dh.... I'm craving ckn & noodles & prefer the noodles i make myself. may get that done & then again maybe not. got lots of food/meat things in the side frzr that i am still discovering on a daily basis....just keep pulling it out & not buying anything new in the meat/maindish department. waaaaay more in there than i realised. doesn't even count the big frzr. need to thaw & prsr cook some chicken..found scads of it in the big fzr. don't think we'll have to buy meat for more than a year...& I don't even like it so it may last longer than that.


----------



## Mickey

light rain said:


> Chocolately equaled dark chocolate Dove bars. :happy: There was only one problem. They come in boxes of 3. Both DH and I became painfully aware of the mathematical dilemma post haste.
> 
> So the last one sits in the freezer until we come to resolution... :duel:


There wouldn't even be a question in my house! DH would know better than to get between Missig: and the last ice cream ound:


----------



## 36376

Breakfast - bacon sandwiches
Supper - pork chops, steam corn and hashbrowns with bacon and cheese for a little flavor


----------



## soulsurvivor

No Derby party for us and that's almost a first as we usually are involved in one somewhere. DH spent most of the day working on the chicken and dumplings he's serving for our passing through guests tomorrow as they head back home. I made 2 pecan (derby) pies, one to eat on here and one to take with them. The pies turned out looking good. Then again it's difficult to mess up a pecan pie. lol.

We had a really easy supper tonight of skillet fried potatoes and onions with a piece of fried country ham and heated up leftover cornbread. Lots of cold canned drinks to wash it down. Mine was an Ale 8. Yum.


----------



## light rain

Beautiful morning up north here! I've had one cup of tea and one is steeping. Went out and watered the 2 currants and the rhubarb. The currants are loaded with blossoms and the rhubarb is almost ready to start picking. Funny, the blossoms on the currants remind me of miniature versions of a tulip tree flower. Tulip trees are everywhere in VA but I don't think they grow this far north...

The fish dinner turned out well. Could have enjoyed more asparagus but the taste gives me incentive to take care of it better. I'll make a pasta tuna salad today and see if the walking onions are turning up their heat yet.


----------



## Mickey

We're having shrimp,tuna & pasta salad, deviled eggs, sliced fresh veggies and porterhouse steaks for supper and chocolate cake brownie sundaes for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Bacon, eggs and toast for breakfast.

Dinner will be grilled chicken thighs. Gonna brine them first in a citrusy brine. Macaroni salad on the side. Asparagus for me, the first batch out of our patch this year, can't wait. DH doesn't like asparagus, he'll get leftover baked beans or applesauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh mowed today while i did house things. looked for scratch & dent paint but today was NOT a good day to do that. every body & their brother was out today buying plants etc. i should have stayed home... i did find a mismatched qt of brilliant yellow paint for 2 bucks to paint the tops of my finch feeders so that was a deal. looking for deeper turquoise paint for the old bench I painted yest. too light. didn't find any & wasn't wanting to pay 10 or 12 $$ for a qt of paint when i only need about a pt. i'll keep looking. i also gve both dogs a much needed bath in the bath tub kills the knees & you get soppy wet.. that's always a fun job....NOT.
warmed up burger, corn, etc for dh & i ate toast this morning & green beans this afternoon . maybe somehing else later. also had some chips & the last of the salsa. i have steak ready for dh if he isn't too tired to eat. root beer floats sounds like they'd hit the spot but we're both too tired to go get it. dentist apt tom. oh boy... pretty sure i'm going to need to replace 3 old crowns & maybe more. hate them scratching & digging around in my mouth. . always seems to jab me more than once with that pick/ scraper. i hate that! then maybe i'll go eat ice cream...


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was baked pork loin chops in homemade cream of mushroom soup/gravy, boiled cabbage, mashed cauliflower, corn for DH and green beans for me and homemade unsweetened applesauce. Dessert tonight will be Yasso Frozen Greek Yogurt Chocolate Chip Mint bar...:grin:


----------



## Muskrat

Banana and pineapple smoothies for evening snack after chicken and dumplings for dinner.


----------



## Mickey

A warm summer day here today. For supper tonight I'm making potato salad, deviled eggs and sliced fresh veggies w/ranch dip. Also 2 of the steaks I took from the freezer yesterday didn't get used so today I'm marinating them in teriyaki sauce and will cook them on the grill. And there's still plenty of chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

pixiedoodle said:


> i did find a mismatched qt of brilliant yellow paint for 2 bucks to paint the tops of my finch feeders so that was a deal. looking for deeper turquoise paint for the old bench I painted yest. too light. didn't find any & wasn't wanting to pay 10 or 12 $$ for a qt of paint when i only need about a pt. i'll keep looking.


pixiedoodle - if all you need is about a pint of paint - go into lowe's and tell them you want to get a sample size, and give them the color you want mixed in. Price is around $3 (I think it was $2.98 when I bought it last week) and size is around 7 ounces. I did that recently to get some paint for one of my kids school projects. The paint guy says people come in and get those for painting doll houses, projects, trying to decide on wall colors, etc. The brand paint is Olympic one, and the "sample" size only comes in satin (not gloss or matte).


----------



## pixiedoodle

sniper69 said:


> pixiedoodle - if all you need is about a pint of paint - go into lowe's and tell them you want to get a sample size, and give them the color you want mixed in. Price is around $3 (I think it was $2.98 when I bought it last week) and size is around 7 ounces. I did that recently to get some paint for one of my kids school projects. The paint guy says people come in and get those for painting doll houses, projects, trying to decide on wall colors, etc. The brand paint is Olympic one, and the "sample" size only comes in satin (not gloss or matte).


didn't even think about that! thanks!


----------



## pixiedoodle

after my bad news dental visit I micro-grilled dh the 2 strip stk halves, corn on the cob, salad forDH , mac & chz, corn OFF the cob & green beans & a 1/4 of an avocado for myself. having a problem with one of my dental implants that's about 4 yrs old.... hope it can be saved! got a popcorn hull down in the gum there a few wks ago & it took 4 days to finally get it out. now there is a BIG issue there. see oral surgeon thursday. hope it is better news than i am expecting. also back to dentist monday for other exam on OLD crowns,,one is broken & a 53 yr old bridge that is looking at it's final days i fear. never good news at the dentist & I feel like i'm there all the darn time! looks like i may be back on that ramen mac & chz diet again from the ugly dental issues.... yikes! NOT what i want to go thru again. however, lindor chocolates melt with no chewing required & ALWAYS makes a dental issue feel oh so much better....


----------



## CountryMom22

Busy day today so dinner was barbequed chicken, baked potatoes for the guys, salad for me and beets. I made brownies for dessert. Having the oven on really heated the house up today. It seems we went from snow to summer here. I think I'll have to re-arrange my schedule so I can do my baking in the early morning!


----------



## countryfied2011

PD hope you get the dental issue worked out...I hate dentists...that is why i have dentures..:gaptooth:

tonight's supper was boring....lol...leftovers. Actually it tasted pretty good. I think I might have started liking broccoli and cheese..tried DH's tonight and it was pretty decent, we will see though will try some tomorrow.


----------



## light rain

DH and I went out and did some shopping today. I stopped at a local health food store for the Nutiva coconut oil. $$$  I bought it but will stock up when I go into the big city next time... 

I had left over pasta and tuna salad with our asparagus and onion for brunch today. I've got some cooked chicken leg qtrs. defrosting. Tomorrow I'll cook up some of the short grain brown rice for hot and cold meals. I miss using it, haven't bought it for awhile. Folks at this store use to keep asking me if I was old enough for the senior discount. No, apparently I still had about 4 yrs. to go. Rubbed me the wrong way and I remember the dialogue clearly. 

On the plus side, I've got lovely currants dangling from the bushes, honeyberries forming and Patriot blueberries getting ready to bloom. There are happy things to look forward to... :grin:

OK, where is Soulsurvivor??? No posts in a couple of days....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Sunday afternoon was a nice visit with DH's way down south family headed back home from the Derby. They weren't in a hurry so ended up staying until today with us. We've eaten food until we can't. Cleaned up all the chicken and dumplings and pecan pie. Went through about 3 lbs of Wright's bacon, a dozen eggs, and a loaf of Texas Toast, along with a big skillet of white gravy and a big bottle of orange juice, along with several pots of Makers Mark coffee before lunch. For a late lunch before they started home again we had grilled hamburgers with lots of toppings to choose from and several grill packs of potatoes with sweet vidalia onions and yellow squash, and roasted corn. Good thing we have 2 outdoor gas grills. 

We sent all the snacks with them and most of the canned drinks in ice so they had something to eat/drink on the trip home. DH and I ate a bowl of tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich awhile ago and he's already sawing logs. We're both tired and worn out but it was a lot of fun the past couple of days.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to make a run to Sams club, so figured one of their $5 rotisserie chickens would be dinner. They were out! So we had hot dogs and worked on the macaroni salad again.


----------



## LT2108

Last night was rigatoni and meatballs with garlic bread and salad 

I went to work last night happy , got to love Italian !


----------



## soulsurvivor

This is summer weather and everything is loving the mid 80 temps during sunny days with upper 50s temp lows for night. All this with low humidity is like unwrapping the best gift ever. 

DH is grill dancing early today and already has smoked sausages on the grill to top off a casserole of baked beans. He's also making his version of red skinned potato salad. His goal is to have a supper we can eat without too much trouble. He's playing a late game of golf today and supper will be ready to eat whenever. 

Breakfast was a fried egg with a topping of chopped green peppers and onions. Also had blood orange segments and black coffee. Iced lemonade to sip on today.


----------



## Mickey

We're having leftover potato salad, baked beans, fresh veggies w/ranch dip, bread & butter pickles and grilled hot dogs w/hot pepper relish and chopped vidalia onions. And for a change up tonight I'm making orange cream floats for dessert. Yummy


----------



## wr

We had Blackfoot tacos last night. The fried bread worked and it seemed to pass inspection.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday we put in 50 sweet potato slips and 6 rows of Top Crop beans, this morning DH and I got out in the garden around 6:30 and put in 100 tomato slips...and 6 canteloupe. This evening after supper we have around 20 pepper slips to plant. Tomorrow DH and my dad will plant the corn,zucchini,cucumbers, okra and sunflowers and we should be done. They will also put the fence around the tomatoes. 

Tonights supper is Morey's Grilled Seasone Talipia, baked sweet potato fries, cole slaw and cucumbers


----------



## light rain

Countryfied it sounds like a lot of good eating down the road! I wonder what you will save in grocery bills plus having food picked when it is really ripe means a lot too...


----------



## pixiedoodle

hate to say it but we had Olive garden for the 3rd time ! cousin came to town for dr visit & insisted on taking us to OG. Who can say NO to that? at least i won't have to cook one stinking thing today. sure need a nap however! have left over stripsteak & a pce. of popeyes fried ckn, salad stuff & several other items in the fridge ready to re-heat tom. 
will need to find some chocolate chips or the like for a little sweet nibble food for later.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The warm weather continues and everywhere the gardens are being planted. DH is out and about this morning looking for local fresh garden stuff for us to use this week in the menu. I don't expect new tomatoes but a sack of butter lettuce would be welcome, or maybe a big fresh head of cabbage. There's nothing better than a big pot of buttered cabbage and fried cornbread cakes. 

Breakfast was orange juice with a sausage biscuit. We're running short on the sausage supply here too, so that's another trip DH is planning for later. We still have a good supply of Wright's bacon in the freezer though, so no critical cries just yet. 

Lunch is probably going to be nibbles done while cleaning up whatever produce he brings home. If nothing else there's baking potatoes to nuke for a quick topping of fried onions. 

Supper is his domain and he's already got pork chops laid out in the fridge to thaw for grilling tonight. That and potato salad sounds good to me too.


----------



## countryfied2011

Had women's meeting and lunch at church today...I carried Italian Chicken,Green Beans and New Potatos one dish meal. There is plenty leftover for supper so I dont have to cook tonight. It will probably be fix your plate when you get hungry..lol

Dad came this morning and we got the fence around the tomatoes, this evening when it cools down some.. DH and I will do some more planting. The garden is in the direct sun from about 11:30 am until around 5 pm so you either have to do on a cloudy day or early/late in the day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

heated up that piece of ckn, the tiny 1/2 steak, mac & chz for dh. i made fries from scratch...first time in months & that was my lunch along with a fresh orange. walked 2 miles at the mall, then stopped at sprouts & aldis for produce. not cooking anything else for today. while at sprouts i picked up some TINY PBcups & drk choc covered fruit mix. nice little sweet snack.
BEAUTIFUL DAY HERE & HAD ANOTHER GOOD RAIN SHOWER THAT LASTED ABOUT 20 MINS. not doing much garden watering the past week & tht saves a few buck. beginning to see beans & corn popping up in the garden. hope to see a lot more come up within a wk. always pretty when the flowers bloom & the garden grows.


----------



## Mickey

We're having baked chicken thighs, potatoes w/onions, garlic & butter, beets and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Still have the last of the cake to clean up, or there's fixin's for milkshakes or floats for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Strawberries anyone?  15 gallons...anyone want to help?


----------



## light rain

Wow! I bet the fragrance is beautiful.


----------



## countryfied2011

it smells good...but pretty strong..lol I am having strawberries and yogurt for dessert :grin:


----------



## whistech

Countryfied, those are beautiful strawberries! Where did you get you plastic baskets? I would like to get some of those.


----------



## light rain

I had a salad for brunch, spinach, feta cheese, blue cheese dressing, fresh asparagus, w. onion and wood violet flowers and violet leaves. Made a mistake when I was buying the dressing and grabbed the low fat version. It's not bad but not what I had intended to purchase. Also had a slice of homemade bread with butter.

For supper we had left over Polish sausages. I'm keeping a big glass pitcher of tea in the refrigerator. I make it with a little sugar and a slice of lemon for when I'm working outside. DH likes the WM artificial sweetener fruit drinks. 

I bought two containers of strawberries yesterday and tomorrow I'll pick an armful of rhubarb and DH will make some strawberry/rhubarb sweetened with Splenda and a little sugar. Next batch in a week or so will be with just sugar.


----------



## countryfied2011

whistech said:


> Countryfied, those are beautiful strawberries! Where did you get you plastic baskets? I would like to get some of those.


The strawberries come in them....we get our strawberries from a farm down the road from us. They put the strawberries in those baskets. I love them, we have a bunch of empties that we use a lot to pick our garden stuff and to give to people. They use to come in long baskets then they changed to these.


----------



## pixiedoodle

countryfied2011 said:


> strawberries anyone? :d 15 gallons...anyone want to help?




wow! Looks beautiful!! I know it has to smell as good as they look!


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken scallopini with mushrooms. Salad on the side. Started with 2 boneless chicken breasts, they made enough for dinner for 3 plus lunch for 2. Cutting them up and pounding them out really makes them go farther, plus they are more tender. And they take on the flavor of whatever you cook them with better.


----------



## Mickey

What are you going to make with all those strawberries Countryfied? They look yummy.
BTW, I'd come help if we lived closer


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love looking at all those fresh strawberries and I could sure help you eat them countryfied2011. Our house and kitchen currently smells like Murphy Oil Soap as we've been cleaning all the wood in the place. I'd rather smell strawberries. 

Breakfast was a scrambled egg with half an orange and black coffee.

Lunch is going to be tuna fish salad and iced tea.

Supper will be whatever he decides to grill. With that I'm fixing loaded grilled potatoes topped with vidalia onions and cheddar cheese. Also having a lettuce and tomato salad with ranch dressing. Root beer for me and just beer for DH.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey said:


> What are you going to make with all those strawberries Countryfied? They look yummy.
> BTW, I'd come help if we lived closer



I make up several batches of jam for the year and then freeze the rest. It takes 5 cups of strawberries to make 8-- 1/2 pints or 4 pints. So i pre-measure and freeze, then if I run out of jam I pull a bag out and make jam. I also put some up just to eat throughout the year. I bought strawberries in 2013, and I still have a few qts left in the freezer. What I bought yesterday will last me a year or two. This way if strawberries dont come in next year I still have some.

Tonight supper bbq ribs and veggies, sweet potato fries


----------



## Mickey

HD has mulch on sale this week so dh and I went over to pick up a bunch of bags after he got home. Also got 2- 6 pks of purple and pink Wave petunia's. Stopped in to Hannaford's on the way home and picked up some groceries. Neither one of us was all that hungry when we got home so we just had sandwiches, cheesy poofs and a Redd's apple ale to drink. Very tasty :thumb:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> HD has mulch on sale this week so dh and I went over to pick up a bunch of bags after he got home. Also got 2- 6 pks of purple and pink Wave petunia's. Stopped in to Hannaford's on the way home and picked up some groceries. Neither one of us was all that hungry when we got home so we just had sandwiches, cheesy poofs and a Redd's apple ale to drink. Very tasty :thumb:


lol, I thought I was the only that called them cheesy poofs. I had them on the grocery list and DH was grilling me on why I thought I needed them, so I told him they made my mouth happy. :gaptooth: I got my cheesy poofs. 

countryfied2011, that's a great way to store berries of all types. I have a few bags that are mixed bags of strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, and use the combo heated up and served on pound cake with whipped topping. Good enough to serve to company but I fed them pecan pie instead. I'm kinda stingy with my berries. Being rude asking but what did you pay for a gallon of berries in a basket?


----------



## Mickey

Are you a fan of South Park Soul? Cartman always called them "cheesy poofs" LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> Are you a fan of South Park Soul? Cartman always called them "cheesy poofs" LOL


Yes and no on being a South Park fan Mickey. I didn't watch it when it was on tv, but have enjoyed you tube clips since as people have posted them in response to online discussions. Me calling them cheesy poofs is kind of a throw back to my mom as that's what she called them. She was always giving cute names to things, even peoples. My ex husband is a giant of a man at 6' 6" and his name is Felix and mom was the only living person alive that could get away with calling him Fee Fee in public.

I swear I collapse in laughter remembering her repeatedly yelling Fee Fee across the stadium bleachers trying to get his attention at a local football game. Max Factor would have loved that shade of red his face turned into.


----------



## sniper69

countryfied2011 said:


> Strawberries anyone?  15 gallons...anyone want to help?


If I were closer I would come and help. Strawberries are so delicious. When I get a big batch of strawberries I like to make jam, slice and dehydrate some for snacks, and puree some with a touch of honey for making fruit rollups. The kids love the fruit rollups (I store them wrapped in cling film). Of course thinking of a strawberry rhubarb pie is making me drool too.


----------



## Muskrat

I can imagine the smell of those strawberries now. 

Last night was milk gravy and pone biscuit bread, scrambled eggs, and apple jelly. 

Tonight's fried catfish with all the fixin's.


----------



## light rain

For supper last night I microwaved some frozen pork that had been cooked with warm spices. I asked DH if he wanted some so we had that over brown rice. The fragrance of the rhubarb and the strawberries cooking last night was nice! I thought I had more to pick than what was ready. There is another huge clump but the top third of a viscous locust tree is laying guard over it. I got the bottom two thirds cut and stacked over a week ago and didn't pay too much attention to the upper third because it was narrow and limby. That's probably not a word but that creativity of vocab. worked for Agnew...

Well now that the biggest clump of rhubarb is under those thorns I guess I'll get busy, as soon as the area dries out a little. I want to find the rhubarb to grow that is red thru and thru. I've got the one that is mostly green and a Chipman's that is red on the outside and green on the inside. Happy gardening and happy eating this weekend! :sing:


----------



## sniper69

It's been a busy week, but I've still had time to cook. So here are a few highlights so far this week. 

On Sunday the grill got a workout and some tritip and chicken breasts were made (along with hotdogs). On the side was some homemade potato salad (I keep trying to get close to my stepmoms recipe. I'm close, but not exact, lol).
The tritip:









The chicken:









and the potato salad (sorry the pic isn't better):









For breakfast on Monday there were blueberry muffins made with some fresh blueberries. one of my little ones helped me mix them up. 








Monday for supper were some cheese tortellini's covered with sauce and some rolls on the side. Pecan pie with some frozen vanilla yogurt was dessert.

On Tuesday I had a craving for lunch - so some Philly style cheese steak sandwiches were made. I didn't have any hoagie or sub rolls so served it on top cut New England style hotdog buns.








After watching the new Avengers movie with my wife on a Tuesday "date night", we brought home Chick-fil-A for supper. 

Wednesday saw the grill getting fired up again and some cheeseburgers and hot dogs were made. These were served with corn on the cob. :sing:

Thursday was a variety for supper (relatively light). There was some chips with queso dip, bean dip, guacamole, also mac and cheese, and some leftover corn cut off the cob. Frozen Vanilla Yogurt was dessert.

This morning was a craving for a big breakfast. There were scrambled eggs for those that wanted them, sausage, fried hash-browned potatoes with cheese on top, and some strong black coffee. I prefer my eggs sunny side up (I'll eat scrambled, just like sunny side up eggs with certain breakfast foods, lol) - so that is how I ate them. Here is a pic of the plate:


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, went to a visitation for some of our friends' dad. Intended to go out to eat afterwards, but DS was with us and he had supper waiting at his home, so we scrounged up sandwiches and leftovers when we got home. It was a disappointment but hey, saved us probably $50.

Tonight I have a "one pan plan" for a skillet dinner with potatoes, red bell pepper, onion and smoked sausage. Fresh asparagus from our patch on the side, yum.

Sunday, my mom is coming to visit. When you try to go to a restaurant on Mother's Day, they are packed and it's usually a disappointing experience. So I will prep some stuff tomorrow for DH to grill on Sunday. Sirloin pork chops marinated in pineapple juice, soy and garlic. Will use the "grill pan" to stir fry zuchinni, onion and bell pepper, the smoke flavor really enhances them. Maybe some seasoned potato foil packs. Should have more asparagus by then, too. Got a "mixed berry" pie in the freezer for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Reading all the good menus here and looking at your good food pics is making my inner ding ding bells sound off. I used to get such a thrill from going outside and ringing the big dinner bell we had in the side yard. I always rang it at least 3 times and added 2 more rings after a minute or so to make certain them in the very back field could hear it. 

Breakfast was a toasted english muffin with a fried egg and bacon. Black coffee for DH, cream with mine.

Lunch is getting ready to happen and we're having grilled smoked sausage with leftover potato salad. Iced tea to drink.

Supper will be grilled salmon on a plank with grilled potatoes and cream. Side salad of lettuce and tomatoes with ranch dressing. Iced water with lemon to drink.


----------



## countryfied2011

Got all the strawberries capped and cut up...tomorrow will start making jam. Dad and Mom, DD,SIL and grandson and SIL mother will be coming for a cook-out Mother's Day. The menu is hamburgers, hotdogs,potato salad devil eggs and bake beans. My dad make this cabbage slaw to go on the hot dogs which is really good. I am thinking about making a fresh strawberry sheet cake with strawberry butter cream icing either that or strawberry shortcake. 

Tonight's supper is Fiesta Flats, they are tacos shells but look like trays.

http://www.ortega.com/products/ortega-fiesta-flats_90194

Happy Cooking everyone and Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.


----------



## countryfied2011

SS, this year they were $15.00 a gallon picked....they keep going higher and higher.


----------



## pixiedoodle

made sloppy joes on buns, french fries from scratch & avocado chopped. wasn't too bad. haven't made joes for a long time & enough left for another few sandwiches. that's all i cooked today. 
traded off my little 20 yr old purple geo metro today for a 13 yr old saturn....hope it's a step up...geo was no longer safe on the hiway. needed too much repair for it's worth. hope this saturn will last a few yrs. jsut mostly aroud town & to run errands. this is our 4th saturn. they've been really good cars for us. put nearly 200,000 miles on the last one. the newby only has 80,000 & i don't much drive over 2,ooo-4,000 miles a yr so it should last long enough.
everyones menus sounds wonderful!


----------



## Mickey

We had tuna subs and more cheesy poofs w/lemonade to drink. Blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

What a shock when I came to the forum and saw it was my birthday. Not a peep from you know who to remind me either. DH runs on one speed and I'm a little less than that, so together we accomplish just enough to stay legally operative. 

I guess I need to find a way to have cake today although it wouldn't hold all my candles. 

Breakfast was english muffin again with a fried egg and half an orange. Black coffee for DH, cream with mine.

Lunch is tuna salad again, this time stuffed into a tomato with cheese crackers on the side and iced tea to drink.

Supper is grilled steak and foil potato packs with additives of yellow squash, onions, garlic and butter. Beer for DH and root beer for me. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## light rain

Soulsurvivor...


:birthday:


If I was in your area I would be more than happy to buy you a cold Stewarts R.B. and a cold B. for your DH. Hope you'all have a good day today!

I got up and went through the pantry and selected some tuna, black beans and individually wrapped pot scrubbers to go into the bag for the Postal Lady to pick up. It's out in the mailbox.

I picked some fresh asparagus and had some raw and thought good vibes of encouragement to the potatoes starting to emerge from underground. (If the spuds start looking poorly I'll skip the vibes and just start praying). :thumb:

Haven't tackled the top of the locust yet but it needs to be cut up so I can harvest that additional rhubarb. You can believe me when I say I'll be looking closely for any kind of wire when I start cutting this time...

I think I'll buy some kind of beef today for supper. Don't know what yet.


----------



## countryfied2011

Happy Birthday SS.....hope you have a wonderful happy day


----------



## sniper69

soulsurvivor said:


> What a shock when I came to the forum and saw it was my birthday. Not a peep from you know who to remind me either. DH runs on one speed and I'm a little less than that, so together we accomplish just enough to stay legally operative.
> 
> I guess I need to find a way to have cake today although it wouldn't hold all my candles.
> 
> Breakfast was english muffin again with a fried egg and half an orange. Black coffee for DH, cream with mine.
> 
> Lunch is tuna salad again, this time stuffed into a tomato with cheese crackers on the side and iced tea to drink.
> 
> Supper is grilled steak and foil potato packs with additives of yellow squash, onions, garlic and butter. Beer for DH and root beer for me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Happy 29th! :thumb::thumb::dance::dance:


----------



## countryfied2011

Here is my cooking for today..Also for supper it was baked chicken tenders, sweet potato fries and green beans..

There is 10 pints and 21 half pints of strawberry jam. I also put up 10 pints of eating berries in the freezer and also made two 5 cup batches for jam later on. I still have 12 qts left to do something with. Probably will freeze to eat with yogurt down the road. I decided this year to use half pints for giveaways of jams, since the berries are getting so expensive.. both DH and I are retired..and at those prices it might become jam just for us next time..lol Let the kids and friends make their own ound: It would be different if we grew our own.


----------



## Tiempo

I have no idea, DH is on his way home from wounded warrior hockey practice and I told him to buy whatever ingredients strikes his fancy and I'll cook it, so we'll see


----------



## light rain

Just cooked a couple of burgers for each of us and the critters got a little bit of treats too. 

Tomorrow I will do a stir fry with beef, onion, celery, mushrooms and spices over brown rice. DH plans on cooking me breakfast tomorrow and truth be told, he is a better cook than I am.


----------



## Mickey

Happy birthday Soul. I hope you had a great day 

DH went fishing with neighbor man for the evening so mil and I had fried ham and egg sandwiches, chips and tomato juice. She had chocolate chip cookies for dessert and I'm going to have a root beer float here pretty soon.

Happy Mothers Day to all my lady cooking friends. I hope you're all surrounded by loved ones and have a wonderful day.


----------



## HoofPick

Last night I had yak for the first time. A friend of a friend raises them and gave me some. They are grass fed and super lean. Like no marbling at all lean. I cooked the sirloin to just medium rare and they were super tender.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I think when you reach a certain age you tend to be a nap person, not that it's a good habit, but it's more of a natural condition relative to moving slower. I really enjoy naps in the sun and that's kinda difficult to duplicate at night. 

Any who, I'm up early waiting for the sun to shine but having breakfast to bide my time til then. I've got an egg and sausage breakfast casserole in the oven and hate to heat the house but this is the only in house cooking today so not so bad. I've also got the coffee ready and DH is just now beginning to stir around. 

I have no clue what lunch and supper will be today; only that it's not happening here. 

Wishing all of you a happy mom's day with lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dd & dsil came down to take us to Village Inn for Mothers day meal. I had pancakes, hash b's with gravy & brot home a piece of coconut pie for later. also 2 bags of Lindor balls. yum! one of my fav's. i am easy to please in the goody dept. love lindor choc in any form & salted macadamia nuts...which i can not have for the next few mths...getting ready to have a gum tissue grafting done on tissue around the dental implants at the end of june. yeehaww! here we go again...I see lots of jello, pudding & soup in my future for the summer...slow healer so it will be months on the ramen/jello/pudding/ liquid diet. something to look forward to... THEN maybe 2 more implants on the oppposite side next spring if lucky and rolling in $$.....


----------



## light rain

DH is in the kitchen cooking brunch for me/us. He asked me to go out and harvest some walking onions for the eggs. I picked a mess of asparagus also. I picked lilac a day or so ago and it smells so beautiful!

I bought more potatoes to plant 'cause they were on sale being that is sorta late in the season and I had good advice from an experienced gardener that red is the best you can grow. These are "Pontiac". I had an interesting conversation in the check out line. The lady behind me said she grew a hill of potatoes last year and they were doing great, lots of green leaves and all and then they just turned brown and died. You ever had one of those moments when you could just smile and tell a lie. :teehee:

I then told her those potatoes are suppose to do that and that is when they're ready to harvest, IMO. Well after I checked out and she checked out we both walked over to the potato/onion clearance cart and we talked a little bit about growing potatoes. I also suggested she check on the internet a little bit about growing potatoes. She picked out a few and went and got back in line. I hope she gets to taste her own home grown potatoes this year even if she only has enough for 1 meal! :sing:


----------



## Mickey

My dd#2 brought me 2 beautiful pots of fuchsia's to hang on the front porch and stayed for a bbq that dh was cooking. We had potato salad, sliced fresh veggies, hot Italian sausage w/fried onions and peppers or hot dogs. Lemon squares for dessert.
Older dd is away on a business trip and won't be back until tomorrow, but did facebook me a mother's day message. I have such nice daughters


----------



## soulsurvivor

The old mop of humidity is creeping up and with that so are our chances for a few storms this afternoon. So our supper will be an indoor affair with a crock pot of sloppy joe mix made with ground beef, celery, and onion with tomato sauces and seasonings. We'll be serving that without a bun as there's no bread in the house to speak of other than crackers. But I have a brilliant idea of making mashed potatoes and serving the sauce as a topping for that, kinda like deconstructed meatloaf. May as well fix a pot of peas and carrots too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh left to take care of his mom & help with late dads estate mess. it will take several yrs at this rate to get things just sorted.
i am left with a sandwich bag of sloppy joes, 2 avocados, rye buns that i'll turn into those little sands. that have the good stuff inside & a syrupy brine poured over top. hope they frz well. looks like he took the last waffles with him so i'll make a new dble batch & frz. them. have made 30 since i got my $2.50 belgian waffle maker at the junk store. so at $7.19 each at village Inn I think i have gotten $215.70 worth of waffles for little more than making batter & the 2.50 i spent on the waffle maker. i think that is a good deal. and they are so huge & thick & delicious!
will be clening out the side by side frzr & the fridge side as well. i'm pretty sure there re things long forgotten in the frzr side. probably a few things needing to be tossed as well. 
cut up a fresh pineapple & aftr it juices up completely i think i will stash it in the frzr in single serving bags since dh won't eat it & i do not need a giant bowl of it looking me in the eye every time i open the fridge door.
i think the rain is pretty much done for here & it looks sunny & nice out. who knows, after 5 or 6 days of rain we may not get any again till july. garden is coming along nicely & stil waiting for a few items to pop thru the ground.
have a great day & enjoy the beautiful sun & mild temps. if you're lucky enough to have them this week.


----------



## countryfied2011

Ended up going and buying another 20 gallons of strawberries(I told DH we may be poor when we get old but we will have enjoyed plenty of strawberries along the way ound...anywho i have been capping and put up berries all day. I lost count on how many i popped in my mouth while de-capping.. We bought these at a different place and I so wish I had bought my first batch there...but next year I wont hesitate to go back to these today. I still have 12 more gallons to do tomorrow. 

Middle of June they will have blackberries and blueberries..they pick or you pick. I cant wait. 

Tonights supper was teriyaki pork tenderloin from Aldis, brocolli and cheese(I really like this stuff now..), roasted cauliflower, and corn on the cob. DH finished off the devil eggs and potato salad from yesterdays cookout. Dessert was....drumroll....strawberries and yogurt.:sing:


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, stir fried a smoked sausage with bell pepper and onion. Steamed some asparagus from our patch, then bathed it in butter and dusted with lemon pepper seasoning. Cottage cheese and pineapple chunks, too.


----------



## HoofPick

Tonight I made the version "meatloaf" that I grew up with. It's stuffed with spinach, mozzarella, and parmesan.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I need to stop coming here at night. Now I'm trying to think up something to eat that will go well with all your menus. I'm a buffet gourmet and want a little of this and a little of that.... actually, I was sleeping good next to our open window with a cool breeze and then the neighbor kid put his glass packs through the wringer and made us both wish we were sixteen again. Sleep tight you all. I'm off to do some freezer picking.


----------



## light rain

While I was out shopping DH made the rhubarb/strawberry with sugar. So I need to get that put in jars and frozen and labeled. I made salmon burgers with canned salmon, onion, Forward spice, an egg and rice. Had them on hamburger buns. 

One of the old kitties didn't come in last night so I was out in drizzle and a flashlight calling at 9:00pm. Fell flat on my face into a patch of nettles. I remembered where some plantain was growing and came in and washed my face and arm and applied smushed up plantain. It stopped the pain but it wasn't until around 5:00pm today that that the annoying almost electric tingling sensation stopped. :yuck: I hate nettles! The old kitty was at the front door this am and fine... :clap:


----------



## Mickey

I almost didn't "like" your post LR because I didn't want you to think I was "liking" your accident And I'm glad your kitty was okay 

Hoofpick, that meatloaf roll looks delicious! And since I just happen to have all the fixin's in the fridge to make it I think I'll give it a try for supper tomorrow night.

Tonight we cleaned up all the leftovers from yesterday. Grilled some hot dogs to go with the potato salad, sliced veggies and ranch dip and deviled eggs. Chocolate chip cookies w/ice cream for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I love kitties and would have many with me here in the house if DH would allow it, but he's a dog person. I've read it somewhere online that cats have a parasite that transfers to humans and mind programs us to like the smell of cat urine. This is supposedly good for the cat parasite to stay alive. I don't like the smell of cat urine though and on second thought I can live without a kittie here in the house. I love my clean house smell and will only sacrifice that for a good smelling skillet of frying bacon, sausage, or country ham. 

Breakfast had no good smell but tasted ok. We had egg omelets with chopped green peppers and sliced tomato on the side. Black coffee for DH and cream with mine.

Lunch is going to be a pasta salad made with gluten free pasta with chopped veggies and an olive oil dressing. I made it last night during my hunger raid and it keeps good in the fridge. 

Supper will be grilled pork chops and a cauliflower casserole that DH is working on today. He's making freezer casseroles again today and the cauliflower one is going to also have sausage in it. He's also using a Barilla pasta to make a layered lasagna. yum.


----------



## light rain

That's ok Mickey, I find myself in that position too. Words/sematics can be a challenge sometimes. You know what you mean but the problem is sometimes words have multiple meanings/insinuations. :smack

Soulsurvivor, I hadn't heard about that possible side effect but that nasty creature is in our food supply. Toxoplasmosis. I forget the statistics but huge percentage of Americans have already been exposed and developed antibodies. 

It is very important for pregnant women not to get exposed 1st time during pregnancy. Also for folks with immune deficiencies, they have to be extra cautious. Mice become less scared around predators and get caught and eaten and the cycle goes on. I have heard there are some studies that say women become less wary of danger if infected. I have been around animals all my life, so that ship has sailed... :heh:

I got the top of the locust cut up on Sunday and bigger pieces stacked to go to the woodpile and smaller pieces thrown into two brush piles. I won't be burning those, just gonna let them break down naturally. DH made rhubarb, strawberry and sugar while I was out shopping. This is the year I'm making a concentrated effort to take care of the rhubarb and asparagus. They give so much culinary goodness for so little money. :thumb:

Think I'll take some pork out of the freezer and make pork stir fry. Wish the Portuguese kale that I started was big enough to harvest. In due time...


----------



## Mickey

I'm making meatloaf for supper. I'm going to make a small one like Hoofpick made and another one the usual way because we like to have leftover meatloaf for sandwiches.
Cheesy rice and broccoli for sides. And since I'm loaded with eggs some maple custard for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

I'm with Mickey on meat loaf sandwiches. I think I like the sandwiches the next day even better than the meat loaf dinner!

I'm having beef withdrawal. We have one in for processing so I didn't buy any at the store the last couple times. And bought minimal beef before that because it's so expensive and so often a disappointing eating experience. We should be able to pick ours up next week and we'll be having a beef-alooza at our house. 797 pounds hanging weight, bring it on!

But for tonight it will be salmon patties. With green salad and potatoes.


----------



## HoofPick

Yes the meatloaf sandwiches are great the next day. I think it's the gobs of melted cheese that make them stand out.


----------



## countryfied2011

I am so tired of cutting up strawberries..I should be finish tomorrow. I am ready for a different fruit to be ready to put up...:stars:

Tonight was shrimp, thia peanut quinoa and grain blend, and green beans, dh had green peas and bake potato with his plus the quinoa. Dessert was....yasso mint chocolate chip frozen yogurt bar. I just couldnt eat any strawberries tonight...lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fairy tale weather as in it's too good to be true beautiful. I sure wish I lived close enough to help you cut up strawberries countryfied2011. I'm a good berry cutter upper. Just never have enough here to make it into the freezer before it's eaten. DH has an appointment in the next town over this morning and he's going to check on their farmers market before heading home. 

Breakfast was a sausage patty and a fried egg. Black coffee for DH and cream for me.

Lunch is whatever DH brings home. I hope it is fried catfish but have to wait and see.

Supper is going to be marinated chicken breast on the grill with a foil pack of squash, sweet onion, fresh garlic, and green peppers.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thank SS, got them all cut up now...i just have to finish putting them up. Now I am hung up on cherries...but I didnt buy but a few at Walmart...and they are so good and expensive so they wont be something I will be stocking up on. Just to snack on for a couple of days.

Supper tonight is NY strip on the grill, spaghetti squash and some type of green beans


----------



## Mickey

Leftover meatloaf here w/mashed potatoes and brown gravy, corn and sliced tomatoes w/a drizzle of ranch dressing. Made some gingersnaps today and there's still some custard left from yesterday as well for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties and green salad. Those of you who follow the thread might be saying, but that's what they had last night. No, the wheels fell off of last night and it didn't get made. Big Garden Friend sent 10, count 'm 10, plastic grocery bags containing lettuce, spinach, radishes and green onions. So last night along with other issues, was devoted to processing the stuff. We had a baloney sammich for dinner, and DH had to make them. 

I tried making buttermilk ranch dressing from scratch for the first time tonight, oh my is it good! (Pioneer Woman's recipe) I will have hiccups and heartburn all night because I can't stay out of the radishes, dipping them in that creamy dressing...........


----------



## TnAndy

Dinner tonight was farm raised catfish (our pond), new potatoes, (our garden), broccoli, (our garden) and strawberry pie (our garden). Meal was pretty much grown within 100yds of the house.


----------



## light rain

I soaked some black beans last night and today simmered a fresh ham hock for a couple of hours and then added the beans and extra vegetables. Also spices. It's pretty good. DH enjoyed a sub from WM last night and I had a cup of popcorn shrimp. I really like them but can't handle a whole cup at one time. 

I planted some bull's blood beets today. My Mom always use to eat the beet greens too. I didn't as a young person but now I do so I hope these do well on the top and on the bottom. I really like pickled beets. :clap:

Maybe we'll have a roast chicken and potato salad this weekend...


----------



## light rain

TnAndy, isn't it a good feeling to know you have all the makings for a good supper right outside your door!


----------



## Mickey

We're almost out of pickled beets and we love them too LR, so if it doesn't rain I'll be planting a couple of rows of beets this week-end.

I don't know about supper yet. I'm betting it will be something easy because I'm working outside today and I know I'll be very tired by the end of the day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh rained out at his moms so his project list just went on hold for another week. he needed a break anyway. she is 85 & could work a young man to death let alone her nearly 67 yo son . he is on the way home so i'll have to scrounge up something from the frzr for his evening meal if he isn't too ehausted to eat. looks as tho rain thru sun. nite , a 2 day break & think it starts all over again on weds. here in kanas city area. good for garden, groes lots of weeds & is drowning some of our seeds. can't even get flowers planted cause the ground never gets dried out enough.
i think i have sloppy joes thawd again & am making potato salad now..cooling eggs & mashed pots. off in the fridge. that will be a side for several days or how ever long it lasts. trying t make small amt... not easy. have a couple of meatoaf patties thawing along with a frzn cooked talapia fillet. have some salad makings so will add that to the mix. have corkscrew pasta & need to have some pasta salad on hand. a little cooked with sauce may be taken from that batch of cooked pasta first. need to cook a few big ckn breasts this week so will use the micro grill for that. busy day around here.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I can't taste or smell anything. I blow and half my head answers the call to clear the deck. But I feel ok so I'm still eating everything not nailed down. 

Breakfast was a joy with leftover tuna salad and frozen grapes. I also had a semi frozen lemonade. All the cold stuff really felt good on my insides. I don't know what DH ate as he left early for a golf game today. 

Lunch was a salad of lettuce and tomato sprinkled with the Kraft cheese shaker and then their ranch dressing. I had crackers but didn't eat them. Iced tea to drink.

Supper is left overs and there's plenty for him. I'm going to skate by with another salad and maybe eat my crackers this go round.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made and canned 6 half pints of chocolate strawberry sauce....oh my!!!!!(Use as Christmas gifts) That stuff is so good~ I also made an awesome strawberry balsamic vinaigrette--for 2 T it is 23 calories,2 carbs,2 fat, 7 sodium. I didnt can any, I am sure you could if you left off the oil and added it when you decided to use a jar. I think I am just going to pull out some strawberries out of the freezer whenever i need a batch and make it fresh. 

Supper tonight was ground turkey for me, Hamburger Helper Stroganoff for DH, sides with lettuce wedge with vinaigrette, roasted Brussels Sprouts and leftover spaghetti squash. Dont know about dessert I am pretty full


----------



## soulsurvivor

MO_cows said:


> Salmon patties and green salad. Those of you who follow the thread might be saying, but that's what they had last night. No, the wheels fell off of last night and it didn't get made. Big Garden Friend sent 10, count 'm 10, plastic grocery bags containing lettuce, spinach, radishes and green onions. So last night along with other issues, was devoted to processing the stuff. We had a baloney sammich for dinner, and DH had to make them.
> 
> I tried making buttermilk ranch dressing from scratch for the first time tonight, oh my is it good! (Pioneer Woman's recipe) I will have hiccups and heartburn all night because I can't stay out of the radishes, dipping them in that creamy dressing...........


It took awhile to register with me that you made the ranch dressing, but then I went and looked up Ree's recipe and made some too. I didn't have any fresh herbs but used dried as suggested. It's still chilling but taste testing went well as I could actually taste this and it's wonderful. Thanks for the suggestion.
http://www.abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=9930395


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, frittata with potatoes, spring onions, red bell pepper, spinach and cheese. Salad on the side. It feels good to start eating with the season again. The lettuce, radishes, onions, spinach and eggs are all homegrown.


----------



## TnAndy

light rain said:


> TnAndy, isn't it a good feeling to know you have all the makings for a good supper right outside your door!


Yes indeed......

And with pigs in the pen, chickens laying, and winter wheat coming on, breakfast and lunch are pretty much covered as well


----------



## Mickey

Well supper was very easy as I predicted, but not just because I worked outside all day. DH came home complaining of "tummy issues" and said he wasn't hungry so not to fix him anything. He went to bed around 7 ish and I haven't seen him since. I'll wager he'll be wide awake in the middle of the night :facepalm:
Anyway, I made mil a bowl of Chunky chicken noodle soup w/ half a egg salad sandwich, and one of the blueberry muffins I made this morning. I had a slice of meatloaf, a couple of hard boiled eggs and a blueberry muffin. I'm thinkin' I might need a chocolate milk shake before I go to bed 

Did I miss that you're not feeling well Soul? I hope you feel better soon. I've had allergies kicking up lately so I know what you mean about sneezing til you feel like your head will explode. Not fun


----------



## pixiedoodle

i had 4 small potatoes yest so boiled them, diced a tiy onion,chopped a few sweet pickle slices, boiled 3 small brown eggs, etc & made potato salad. always surprised how much volume comes out of so few things & it was quite good. i quit making potato salad many yrs ago but have been making it off & on for the last 4 or 5 mths. sure was good. not as good as my moms, ever was but then neither is my veg. beef stew.
looks like meatloaf patties today with pot. salad, sm green salad too. going to try key lime pie in gram crust from a DR. Ottkers mix. have used the lemon before but key lime will will be new to me. hope it is as good as the lemon always turns out.
dh is home from taking care of his mom for a while & has lots of garden & lawn work waiting for him. oh boy...bet he can't wait to get started....


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thanks for the well wishes Mickey, but I'm being my whiney baby self with the allergies that come and go. I only think I'm sick if I can't enjoy my food. 

Weather here through the weekend is scattered rain but that won't stop DH and his golf buddies from doing their annual late spring golf marathon of playing on all their favorite local golf courses in one long weekend. They're going to eat at the restaurant on the golf course later this afternoon and he's going to bring me one of their quarter pound burgers with homemade onion rings. I'll have to carry my little pocket hankie today to catch my mouth dribble anticipation for that meal.


----------



## light rain

I have some fresh spinach that I have to use up so I put some butter in a pan, one cut up walking onion and let that cook for awhile. Then some black pepper and a beaten egg. Then a T of feta cheese and turned the heat off and covered it. Heated up a wheat tortilla and that was brunch. Simple, inexpensive but tasty. DH doesn't like spinach or feta cheese but I told him sometime I'll make him one. I think he would enjoy it.

Last night I pulled one rhubarb stalk, washed it and cut it up. Put it in a salsa jar and covered it with vodka. I hope in a month or so that might make a good drink flavoring. I intend to try other fruits and herbs in this experiment. Chocolate mint and strawberries come to mind... We'll see if this if this was a :idea: or a learning experience... :teehee: Have a good wkend everyone!


----------



## countryfied2011

Have a friend coming over tomorrow that I am going show her how to can...and guess what we are making first----strawberry jam and strawberry chocolate sauce..(who would have thought)...lol It will be fun I enjoy showing people especially young people how to can.

I took a turkey breast out yesterday to thaw out...this afternoon I basted with Williams Sonoma Cajun Turkey liquid rub and it just came out of the oven...smells so good. It is resting now.

Supper for me was salad and tuna fish...DH had leftovers from last night which was HH and creamed corn.


----------



## pixiedoodle

countryfied2011 said:


> Have a friend coming over tomorrow that I am going show her how to can...and guess what we are making first----strawberry jam and strawberry chocolate sauce..(who would have thought)...lol It will be fun I enjoy showing people especially young people how to can.
> 
> I took a turkey breast out yesterday to thaw out...this afternoon I basted with Williams Sonoma Cajun Turkey liquid rub and it just came out of the oven...smells so good. It is resting now.
> 
> Supper for me was salad and tuna fish...DH had leftovers from last night which was HH and creamed corn.


how spicy is the cajun turkey rub? sounds like something dh would LOVE. got my breville toaster oven at wms/sono. right down the road so I'll go in & look for it. BTW I heard on nat"l. news 2 days ago that turkeys are going to be more scarce this fall & lots higher priced. so if you can find one on sale now my be the time to grab one for thanksg. i have 2 trky breasts in the frzr & think I will just leave them there till & IF there are some good sale prices posted. not expecting that however from what they're saying...something/everything to do with this bird flu & affecting turkeys as well.


----------



## Mickey

We went to AYCE fish fry. How easy is that? LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH has already headed out for his day of golf with his buddies and in my sad isolation I took all my food bits and dipped them in the homemade dressing. I've decided I could probably eat toe jam with that dressing but will have to wait on that taste test until I actually grow some. I really like using the word "some" when talking about food as it can mean almost anything you want. 

ok, breakfast was fascinating and lunch has a lot to live up to, so I'm thinking just a salad is going to be good. I've also got freezer ice cubes with berries inside and that will be make me happy later today too.

Supper also has a big reputation to live up to because the burger/rings DH brought home last night were exceptionally good. Today he's promised to bring me Italian food which may translate into a freezer pizza. I'm actually relieved to not have to carry my pocket hankie today as it is in the dirty laundry for now and I only have the one pocket hankie.


----------



## countryfied2011

pixiedoodle said:


> how spicy is the cajun turkey rub? sounds like something dh would LOVE. got my breville toaster oven at wms/sono. right down the road so I'll go in & look for it. BTW I heard on nat"l. news 2 days ago that turkeys are going to be more scarce this fall & lots higher priced. so if you can find one on sale now my be the time to grab one for thanksg. i have 2 trky breasts in the frzr & think I will just leave them there till & IF there are some good sale prices posted. not expecting that however from what they're saying...something/everything to do with this bird flu & affecting turkeys as well.



Here is the turkey http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...ODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules

DH and I really liked it...it is not real spicy but has a mild bite to it(I dont like real hot stuff) and has a good flavor to us. The only review online the person didnt care for it(they said it wasnt spicey enough), but we did. In fact it is on sale now and I bought 3 more jars. We keep at least 4 to 5 turkey breast in the freezer--it is a whole lot cheaper than deli meat and doesnt have all the sodium like lunchmeat. 


I had thought about raising turkeys this year until i found out that turkeys and chickens dont need to be around each other..and a lot of our chickens just roam around everywhere...lol


----------



## CountryMom22

I knew today was going to be busy so we had a quick breakfast of oatmeal for my son and yogurt with granola and berries for me. My husband and older son are away at an engine/tractor show for the weekend so I didn't have to worry about them. We had grilled cheese for lunch and dinner was pork roll and egg sandwichs.

I spent most of the day on house work, watering and weeding the garden (and now it's raining like crazy!) and even gave the old dog a good bath! I think that's enough for one day.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried something new, chicken under a brick. Spatchcocked the chicken, put some seasoning under the skin, then grilled it flat with a couple of foil wrapped bricks to keep it flat. Made a foil pouch for potatoes, onion, garlic, and also glazed carrots. The chicken was good but I think I like it better cut up, brined and grilled.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I thought for sure DH's golf game would be rained out but they stayed with it and got wet a couple of times. He came home carrying a large pizza and salad from Hometown Pizza for supper. We just finished awhile ago and I'm too stuffed to move. He said all the guys had a good time and plan to do the golf marathon again next year if they're still alive and kicking.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night we had turkey breast, mashed cauliflower,and broccoli and cheese. This afternoon we are going to a graduation cookout, I think they are serving BBQ with trimmings.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we went to 2 come & go grad. parties late yest. afternoon. we had eough finger food & drinks to replace having to fix a meal at home. enjoyed seeing all of my ex-co-worker-lunch ladies & to see how the kids have grown such a HUGE amount in the 3 yrs i've been gone. wow!! enjoyed the kids & the friends. it was fun to say the least.
i have deicded that whatever is at the front of the side frzr is what i will cook all week. right now it's meatloaf patties right up front staring at me so that's what i'll re-heat today. still have potato salad & salad makings. so, whatever is up front daily will be on the menu. later this wk i'll prsr cook several of those giant ckn breasts from Sprouts & make several dif meals for the frzr. one of which will be ckn & noodles because i will be having more oral surgery june 25th & i will be on liquid & soft diet for about 6 wks. i know from past experience i will NOT be wanting to coook much so am getting ahead on that task..or so i think. have been buying 4 pks of pud. & jello as well. each 4 pk is cheaper than buying a box & making it myself. it will taste really good after surgery & especially the first 2 wks.
we had huge rain storms last nite & the garden is a mud pit. wondering how long it wil be before i can plant ANYTHING in the rose bed! gone from near drought for the past 2 yrs to being waterlogged & no end in sight just yet. come july we'll probably beg for rain.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're expecting rain again this afternoon. Yesterday was all day soaking rain and much needed for our dry conditions. Today is humid enough to skip the rain. You could hang a dry towel out there and it could be wet within the hour just from the high humidity. 

This is not comfort cooking weather but that's what we have on the menu for tonight. We're having beef roast, ginger carrots, mashed potatoes and gravy, creamed noodles, and skillet baked cornbread.


----------



## Mickey

I had supper with my neighbor. Roast chicken, potato salad, broccoli and vanilla ice cream w/rhubarb sauce for dessert.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Biscuits and gravy for dinner last night. Also tried making little hashbrown egg soufflÃ© muffins with pepper jack cheese. They were tasty and made a nice appetizer before dinner.


----------



## light rain

Last week I bought a small hard cantaloupe type of melon from WM. The packaging assured me it was ripe. :hrm: It was ripe and tasty! :sing: I will buy more of these over the next couple of months if available and I now have some seeds of the melon nested in wet peat pellets and hoping for success... :heh:

I'll pick asparagus today to go into a salad and have 10 more crowns to plant SOON.

I had a couple of cups of tea so far and not sure what else is on the menu but it will probably involve tuna and chicken...


----------



## soulsurvivor

I've been craving sausage gravy and biscuits for awhile, and your supper menu sounds really good to me HandyDandyAcres, but it's a Monday and we're back on an eat light/eat right menu. DH is cleaning on the car out in the shop so he doesn't want any cooking going on in the shop kitchen today. We still have high humids and rain here and I'm not too keen on heating the house kitchen either. 

Breakfast was a cup of cinnamon applesauce and an english muffin with black coffee to drink.

Lunch is going to be a layered salad of lettuce, baby kale, grape tomatoes, and shredded cheddar with the homemade ranch dressing I so love. Iced tea to drink.

Supper is leftovers from last night. I'll package what's left into freezer meals except for the ginger carrots. I'm going to experiment with those and try making a creamed carrot soup for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

later today it'll be meatloaf pattys, french fries, small salad, Cake mix of some flavor or another & fresh fruit-maybe that frsh frozen pineapple from the frzr & cool whip to go on it. rarely frost a cake any longer. we're pretty happy just using cool whip. always eat several pieces of fresh fruit a day.
looks like the broc. is getting large enough to cut in the garden so will be adding that to the meals this week.


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight was jar Aldi's spaghetti sauce with meat that I doctored..i added a small amount of turkey breast grounded and a cup of lentils....added a few more fresh seasonings and let it simmer for awhile...then I had my sauce over spaghetti squash and DH had his over pasta. Side salad and garlic toast.

Dessert tonight will be the remaining part of the strawberry/cherry smoothie i made this afternoon


----------



## Mickey

We're having breakfast for supper. Sausage & eggs, hash browns & pancakes w/maple syrup. Not a darn thing there that's good for us, but oh boy it will be good! LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's been one of those sparkly mornings with all the bright sunshine not long after daylight hit at 6 this morning. What is it about sun that makes everything look and feel so much nicer? And the outdoor green is shining like crystals through the dew. Words don't do it justice.

I made the carrot soup or as DH called it, the carrot slop. Mr perfect isn't being forced to eat it though and I think it tastes way better than it looks. I told him I'm practicing on recipes to have handy for when we're bed bound due to old age and that he can sip through a straw. He suddenly had things to do. :indif:

Breakfast was carrot soup for me and an english muffin for both of us along with black coffee as our hot beverage.

Lunch will be grilled salmon and flaked to reside on top of a big bowl of noodles and cream for me and DH is eating his with some brown rice. That will finish up the leftover noodles and cream since those don't freeze well.

Supper is steak and root vegetables all the ways they can possibly be grilled. Some is on skewers with a mopping down of his own mix of bbq sauce. And some will be in foil packs in different combinations with varying types of seasoning. Just experimenting and trying to get past the same old menu of grilled steak and potato day in and day out.


----------



## light rain

I picked the asparagus late yesterday and made a pasta salad with asparagus, walking onion, tuna fish, mayo, pickle relish, plenty of black pepper and some white wine vinegar. I had a little last night but I know after letting the flavors communicate it will be really good today. DH tried a new salad with EEssentials dried fish, onion and celery. It's good too.

I got the black currant planted yesterday and DH said in a sort of perturbed manner, "do you like currants?". I said yes I tried them when I visited our son and daughter in law. I then made the mistake of saying I want them to produce so I can use them in savory dishes. Should have just kept my mouth shut... You can bet if I don't like these particular currants I will smile and exclaim how good they are anyway.

A recollection from many years ago. My Mom and Dad had a business in D.C. One summer day two of my friends and I went in to see the sights and Mom took us out to lunch at Basins. sp? My one friend and I ordered either beef or chicken but the other friend said she wanted fried oysters. $$$ :shocked: My Mom said "have you ever eaten oysters?".  The friend said yes and that she LOVED them! :heh: So my Mom ordered them. One bite and the friend scrunched up her face. :yuck: My Mom leaned over and said "you ordered them and you better eat every last one of them". And she did... I think that was the last time my friends and I went out to eat with my Mom. I love fried oysters and oyster stew but it would never occur to me to order them unless I was paying for them or unless the person paying said "money is no object". I still get a giggle thinking about that meal... :grin:


----------



## CountryMom22

Light Rain, your post made me laugh! We had just that same thing happen with my son and some of his friends. Most of the kids ordered burgers and fries and the last girl asked if she could order the calamari. I said sure as long as you know that you like it. Well, that girl liked it and the other kids asked if they could try some too. So they ordered a plate to share. I knew that even if they liked it, they could never finish it after eating most of their own entrees. The calamari came, and the kids tried it and said they liked it. Then they asked what is it? When I told them they started going ewwww...were not eating that! My answer: Oh yes, you are...you ordered it, you eat it. If you don't, you'll be walking home. Everyone got quiet, but they started eating and they did finish the whole plate. I'm sure it will be awhile before they order something new again.


----------



## countryfied2011

leftovers from last night and strawberries and yogurt for dessert...


----------



## MO_cows

Made a "chicken pot pie florentine". Used the rest of the meat from the "chicken under a brick" and some spinach from Big Garden Friend, cubed potatoes, onion, white sauce, and a biscuit-type crust. It could have used more onion and some garlic, kind of bland but I'll make it again and try to zest it up a bit. Maybe some parmesan.........


----------



## Mickey

DH worked late so I had a ham salad sandwich, chips and root beer float.


----------



## light rain

We had a pork cutlets, mashed potatoes and... :drum: asparagus. Soon I think the asparagus will be winding down. We really enjoyed it this year. 

All you folks, be looking for ticks. We're starting to get them pretty bad up here. The only good thing about ticks is that funny song done by Brad Paisley. :thumb:


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to cook 3 GIANT ckn breasts in tn the pressure cooker. i'd like to see the size of chicken these breasts came off of...must be Turkey sized! they are the biggest things i've ever seen. bot them at Sprouts more than a yr ago & froze them. looks like poultry is going to sky rocket from what i keep hearing on the news. i ck'd my frzr & i have 3 turkey breasts & 5 or 6 pks of ckn still...not sure if they are drums, breasts or mixed. didn't pull out the pkgs to ck. just saw them lined up in the frzr on top shelf. need to defrost really bad! if it ever warms up that would be a good time to pull it all out & defrost that poor frzr. it will also give me a chance to write down what i have in there!. last time dh tossed it back into the frzr before i had a chance to write it down on my list!
so todzay at least one meal will be chicken something. have lots of potatoes somay bake a couple or even mash & add gravy. need to finish up salad stuff & maybe even cut a head of fresh broc from the garden.


----------



## countryfied2011

salmon patties and roasted veggies...and DH added a bake potato with his meal. Dessert was strawberries and yogurt :grin:


----------



## Mickey

We had pork steaks, fettucini alfredo and green beans.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Day before yesterday we had the grilling experiment with steak and root veggies being used in different combinations and seasonings. So I'll say that the steak skewers were the hit of the show with a very tasty bbq sauce glazed onto them. Also tested was a foil pack of cut off cob corn, chopped red pepper, dash of hot pepper sauce along with butter, and chopped tomato. Another foil pack had yellow squash, vidalia onion, sliced potatoes, and layered with a seasoning of butter, black pepper, red pepper, and steak sauce. The corn pack needed more salt/sugar to be my best buddy and the yellow squash pack was intentionally burned to create a bottom crust on everything so maybe less burn on this the next time around.

Yesterday's menu was up in the air all day as DH was making multiple grocery trips to find items to use in his current cooking project. He's recreating his grandma's version of Brunswick stew. I've had this stew once almost 30 years ago when his mom made it, but none on my side of the family have ever made this recipe. I recall that it was a very rich soup with a tomato base taste but more than tomatoes are responsible for the rich texture. If it's anything like his hot dog sauce then I'll love it. 

Yesterday our breakfast lunch and dinner was..... drum roll ..... fried bologna sandwiches with a fried egg on the breakfast sandwich, a melting of cheddar on the lunch sandwich, and lettuce/mayo/tomato on the supper sandwich. 

Breakfast this morning will be even simpler than that and we're getting ready to chow down on a sausage and biscuit from Hardee's. I perked the coffee here. 

Lunch will be whatever he brings back from his visit to the butcher shop later this morning. 

Supper will hopefully be the first bowl of Brunswick stew or whatever it's called. 

 You'd never guess I live the life of a shut-in.


----------



## MO_cows

We had breakfast for dinner. Pancake sandwiches - buttermilk pancakes with a fresh egg over easy in between. Real maple syrup.


----------



## soulsurvivor

MO_cows said:


> We had breakfast for dinner. Pancake sandwiches - buttermilk pancakes with a fresh egg over easy in between. Real maple syrup.


Did you get your electric power restored yet?


----------



## light rain

Beautiful day out today! I hauled many plants outside for the sun. Then relocated them to a shady spot. 

Those little hard melon seeds that I started inside germinated in three days! :nanner:

We had roast chicken last night along with asparagus and carrots. DH said he's baking bread today. I'm planting more potatoes. 

I had tea and a piece of toast with cherry jam this am. 

I'm going to try sometime in the future using some of the carrot juice they sell at WM to add into a jello recipe. I really like the carrot juice as is but I would like to find new ways to use it.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be pork chops and baked potatoes with green beans. Lots of chocolate chips cookies left from dessert last night. It's down right chilly here today and overcast. I should have made soup!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Who ushered winter in here when I wasn't looking? We're holding in the low 50s and not one peek of sunshine today.

Our supper menu has changed to lasagna and garlic bread sticks from the Italian place. 

The stew is still in transition to becoming ready to eat. DH says it's got to simmer at least 3 hours with him stirring it with a flat spatula to keep it from burning. Then it needs to rest, be taste tested, adjust the seasoning if needed, and stored in the fridge overnight for a reheat tomorrow before eating.

This stew has pork roast, whole chicken, beef roast, vidalia onion, canned tomatoes, fresh tomatoes, celery, fresh made chicken stock, all kinds of peppers and potatoes along with a multitude of savory seasonings. It's almost a smooth type of soup but thick with little pieces of somethings in there. I think it could almost all go through a straw. hmmm, maybe there's a reason he's cooking this up. I bet my carrot soup scared him good. lol. There are no beans, no ground beef, and no cheese in this stew.


----------



## countryfied2011

For lunch we had Subway, DH got a 12 inch so he has leftovers for tonight...I will be eating tuna fish, cucumbers,hard boiled egg, green beans...might stick some cherry tomatoes in somewhere..lol dessert yogurt and strawberries.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Dinner last night was Subway- I had them make me a turkey and lettuce/pepper/tomato/olive salad. Breakfast was cheese toast (WW bread) Lunch was smoked fish dip made with eggless mayo, triscuits, and sliced jalapenos. Anyone else notice triscuits taste like shredded wheat? Dinner will be a small pouch of Mexican Tortilla Soup from Dollar Tree and a salad with sliced ham and turkey. Need to soak split peas for tomorrows supper. Maybe will throw in some barley or couscous in the soup- everything Mexican from Dollar Tree is way over spiced for my taste.


----------



## Mickey

We had baked chicken thighs, stuffing, leftover fettucini alfredo and carrots. Chocolate shakes for dessert


----------



## soulsurvivor

Hot cream soup in the morning is becoming a regular craving for me. I wake up from dreaming about how good it tastes and feels going down. The carrot soup was ok, but this morning I heated a can of tomato soup and added some sour cream to it. It tastes like a hot bloody mary.

Breakfast was that for me and DH is just now moving around and sipping on his coffee. He has a home IV later this morning so won't be eating until after that is finished. 

Late lunch/early supper is going to be the stew reheat and eat. I hope it tastes better than it looks. It's not a pretty sight and there's so much of it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i made egg nodles & added it to most of the ckn i psr. cooked along with that organic low sodium ckn. broth we found at aldi's. we'll eat a serving or so & frz the rest for my up coming oral surgery in june...I will be eating everything in lq. or soft pudding form for about a mth.+/- depending on how quickly i heal. i don't heal very quick tho. am loaded up on pudding & jello & ramen & will continue to buy more as the time nears.
today dh will eat another wafffle for brkfst-i do not eat brkfst..just coffee. lunch out with former co-lunch ladies today for me & i'll make chicken salad or just a few chumks of ckn. warmed up with baked potato & salad for dh. nothing too fancy going on around here, but then there never is... we just like basic old everyday, what's in the fridge, frzr & cupboard stuff.
our garden is coming along but have had so much rain so far we're surprised it hasn't rotted off at the ground! hope it is a sucess this yr but sounds like it may be a rainny spring & late summer with drought in-between. crazy weather this yr. make you wonder if this comig winter will be heavy with snow in ansas this time. had virtualy nothing last winter in our area.


----------



## light rain

We got up real early for us and went to the big city. DH had some appts. and then we stopped at Pensey's for some spices. Then to Whole Foods. We decided to get a can of olive oil. I think that is three qts. Also got some raw pumpkin seeds for the chicken and for us to snack on. We like them, the chicken not so much. :hrm:

I also got a lb. or two of sesame seed for cooking and grinding up and adding to potting soil to discourage nematodes and fungus gnats. Another :idea: I scooped it into the bags they provide and put the id # the little twist tie. Did a little more shopping and then went to check out. When lifting the sesame seed bag out of the basket and it caught on something.  Sesame seeds EVERYWHERE! :ashamed: I apologized profusely and thanked the cashier for her understanding. Next time I'll take my own heavier zip lock bags. 

We had a bogo coupon for a butter burger so we stopped and each got one and a big fries to share. Tasty!


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday we went to Sam's Club and they had Butterball Ground Turkey on sale for 2.98 lb so I bought 10 lbs. I made homemade sausage, turkey patties and also cooked some to use in sloppy joes or tacos. Put everything up in the freezer...I also organized my freezers again today...becoming a monthly job..lol

Tonight was turkey burger on the grill and leftover veggies. DH had turkey burger and french fries.

Dessert for me is blueberries and yogurt....


----------



## pixiedoodle

we're going to frieds for cook out this evening but think it willbe a COOK-IN since we are to get heavy rains. i have made potato salad this morning, frzr slaw is thawing, deviled eggs are being made next, broc. salad yest evening using broc from the garden, etc etc. i will also make my dd a lemon confetti cake today in the sheet pan...she doesn't much care of cake but likes frosting.. i think it would just be easier to hand her a can of lemon frosting from the store!!!
looks like we may get flooding rains tom & monday & MORE rain for the coming week! we'll be eating what's showing up at the front of the frzr all week brkfast is eggs, cerl & waffles. i am about to run out so wil make another dozen for the frzr.
safe holiday for everyone!


----------



## light rain

Just tea so far. Went down into the thirties last night and up in the 70's today. Crazy weather. I got up and brought in the melon plants when I saw how cold it was. I hope this is the last thirty something temp. until next October...

I'll pick a little more asparagus today and some lambs quarters and onion. Also I've been making some catnip tea with honey. I have a never ending supply of catnip and chocolate mint. I need to do some shopping for our little cookout tomorrow. Think we'll have some Klement's sausages, potato salad and some fresh fruit. Also some chips and dip. Put some either golden oldies on for me and some heavy metal for DH. 

God bless all the men and women who served in the military and all of their families who sacrificed for them to do so.


----------



## Mickey

We went to Fish fry last night.

DH and dd #2 have just left to go to the track so this evening I'm doing some cooking and prep work for meals this week-end. I've already steamed the eggs for deviled eggs, and cooked the pasta for pasta salad, I make it w/shrimp, tuna, onions & celery, (and at least one meal will include camp potatoes). Then I'll cut up fresh veggies and make ranch dip, cut up onions and peppers and put them in a zip lock bag w/a drizzle of evoo & a sprinkle of garlic and celery salt, and clean the corn. I'm also making blueberry muffins, rhubarb cake and chocolate pudding cake. The meats on the menu to be grilled are chicken, hot Italian sausage, pork & pineapple chunks on skewers, trout and of course the inevitable hot dogs and hamburgers. I'll be very busy tonight, but it will save me lots of work over the rest of the week-end. Happy Memorial Day everyone, and a special thanks to all of our fallen brothers and sisters.


----------



## countryfied2011

made tuna macaroni salad to carry to the ladies church gathering...supper is leftovers from last night with ice cold watermelon for dessert.

I am thawing a rabbit out now to make Rabbit Bog tomorrow so that will be a couple of days meal there.

Happy Cooking and Have a Safe Holiday




> _God bless all the men and women who served in the military and all of their families who sacrificed for them to do so._



Amen!!!


----------



## MO_cows

Getting together at DS's house for brats and dogs. I made baked beans with bacon on top, they smell great. Also processed some radishes from Big Garden Friend, got some baby carrots, and made my own dip. There is no going back to the factory made stuff in tubs. Just get some creamy stuff going in the food processor and make additions until you like it! This one I am calling, french onion spinach dip.


----------



## pixiedoodle

my one & only child is 50 today! she'll come tom. with her dh for lunch. guess 'lli make baked porkchops & potatoes cass. with fresh strawberries to go with her lemon cake, salad, deviled eggs etc. now I need to go to the store for more potatoes.. may try another batch of broc. salad. it turned out really good yest for the gathering at a friends house. also baked beans if i have any pork & beans in there.
today is another rainny day. wonder when the dry spell is coming? ever?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Had a dry spell here of a different sort cause my internet was out of service since Friday afternoon. They turned it back on a few minutes ago. Service tech call said they added new equipment. 

Yesterday was busy so didn't miss you guys too much... :grin:

Meals yesterday were breakfast with sausage gravy and biscuit, scrambled eggs, sliced tomatoes, and sliced mushmelon with coffee and orange juice. We fed several hungry mouths. 

Lunch was pizza, cheese strips, and corn on the cob with Capri Sun fruit drinks.

Supper was just us two old darts and we had grilled cheese sandwiches and a can of tomato soup. 

Today is the Indy 500 and DH is with his buddies over in a neighbor's barn building watching that on the big screen and cooking up a turtle meal. I stayed home and he's going to bring me a plate for supper. I told him to leave the turtle there.


----------



## light rain

Raining here too. It's been dry and windy so we need it. 

I made potato salad this am. Bought some brats and Italian sausages yesterday on a good sale. DH will cook them around 4:00 pm. We're doing our cookout today either outside or inside. Also have some yellow summer squash to cook up for today's meal. 

The onion sets that I planted this spring for scallions are just about big enough to start pulling. I still have sets to plant. Getting late... :facepalm:


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH brought me home a plate of everything they had except for the turtle. It's way too much for me to eat so he'll have a bite or two to enjoy when he's finished mowing the yard. 

Yummy stuff is fried cornbread, a cup of pinto bean soup, something that looks like fried meatballs and I might leave that for DH to eat. There's also a good portion of a fried potato casserole that has cheese, bacon and green onion. Also has a plate of salads including one with pasta and a white type of sauce that tastes very good. There's also a layered salad with lettuce, peas, onions, cheese, bacon and sour cream. He also brought me some of the leftover fried KFC chicken. They always buy a bunch to serve in case they run out of turtle.


----------



## MO_cows

We had the "scout camp" breakfast. Leftover hot dogs cut up in scrambled eggs and topped with cheese, and I even put catsup on mine. With toast.

For dinner, roast chicken. I bought up a bunch of 99-cent-a-pound split chicken breast at Hy Vee, so tonight I roasted a package of 3. Gave them a good squeeze of lemon juice and cajun seasoning, under the skin too. Took the meat off the bone and sliced for serving, it's way too much for one breast per person. The leftovers will become another meal. Corn on the cob and a veggie blend on the side.

Tuesday we can pick up our beef and I'm just giddy. We've been out of homegrown beef for quite awhile. Found a roast from 2008 cleaning out the freezer for this new beef. It wasn't as freezer burned as expected, but it had some, so simmered it and shredded it up for the dogs. They will be spoiled for days as I dole it out over their dry food.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The start of a new week and looking at trying to rearrange our freezers to hold more. It's that or buy another freezer. We got rid of the oldest freezer and squeezed everything into the other two but it's cramped space for any new garden crop additions. And now we have this latest stew he made to somehow fit in there. It tastes good enough to save though and I won't fuss about the room it takes up. 

We have several frozen tv dinner meals, both commercially bought or home made leftover types, to use up to give some much needed freezer space for the garden stuff. I guess we need to eat some of those and that's what is on our menu for the next few days.

So, first up today is going to be a commercial dinner from Marie Callendar of spaghetti with garlic bread. Adding a side salad leftover from yesterday's plate from the turtle cooking. Also have a helping of good old chocolate brownie to round out the flavor palate. yum.

DH is eating one of our leftover homemade meals with meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## light rain

If I'm going to buy a pre-made pie it will be Marie Callender's. They put a touch of homemade into their products. 

Rainy and warm and I'm relocating numerous plants outside. 

I can still pick a few more stalks of asparagus. DH and I loved the potato salad even though the potatoes broke down a little more than anticipated. 
He didn't cook all the sausages inside yesterday so maybe he'll grill the rest IF the rain lets up. I was out surveying the currants, onions and potatoes and the rain falling on the back of my neck felt good. Having winters where it goes to almost -40 sometimes really makes you appreciate the spring rains... 

Anyone here ever make kombucha? Also, anyone here ever use ground sumac in a recipe?


----------



## pixiedoodle

serving up birthday dinner for my dd that turned 50 yesterday. got the baked pork chop cass. ready to cook, , garlic bread ready to toast, cake baked & ready to frost, deviled eggs are next on the to-do list, have strawberries sliced & ready to put on the cake if she desires, i better open some green beans from last years canned green bean supply as well. we'll keep a few servings of the baked chop cass. & send the rest home with them. going to be a busy day!


----------



## pixiedoodle

soulsurvivor said:


> The start of a new week and looking at trying to rearrange our freezers to hold more. It's that or buy another freezer. We got rid of the oldest freezer and squeezed everything into the other two but it's cramped space for any new garden crop additions. And now we have this latest stew he made to somehow fit in there. It tastes good enough to save though and I won't fuss about the room it takes up.
> 
> We have several frozen tv dinner meals, both commercially bought or home made leftover types, to use up to give some much needed freezer space for the garden stuff. I guess we need to eat some of those and that's what is on our menu for the next few days.
> 
> So, first up today is going to be a commercial dinner from Marie Callendar of spaghetti with garlic bread. Adding a side salad leftover from yesterday's plate from the turtle cooking. Also have a helping of good old chocolate brownie to round out the flavor palate. yum.
> 
> DH is eating one of our leftover homemade meals with meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and green beans.


 how about placing items in ziploc bags & flatten to make a it more room in your freezer. that's what i do when space is tight.


----------



## countryfied2011

speaking of cleaning out freezers, I have been doing that for the last few days....We have two uprights, 2 chest(1 chest is for the rabbit frozen water bottles) and two fridge freezers. And they are all crammed pack full. I did pull some veggies out that I am giving to a friend..I dont care for frozen garden green beans would rather have them canned and we just arent eating the okra like we use to...my friend could use the food. yes flattening the bag saves a lot of room.

I told DH at lunch for one month he will do the grocery shopping and I will give him a list of only bananas and grapes and we are not buying anything except what we need for the family cookout in June...and then we have most of that. I think i am on the border of food hoader and stocker..lol We use to only go to the store couple of times a month but now we go just about every week to get veggies or fruit we cant grow and ending buying way more than we need. I also need room for rabbits...I have 41 kits with half of them sold. I am going to make some sausage and rabbit burgers with some of it. 

Supper last night was rabbit bog and brocolli and cheese, tonight is rabbit bog and edamame..

Current weight loss is 58 lbs


----------



## light rain

Congratulations Countryfied on the continued weight loss!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Way to go countryfied! I was wondering where you were with the count of pounds lost. That's wonderful!

pixiedoodle, we do ziploc and flatten what we can but not everything can be frozen that way and it's that everything else that we're working on downsizing, eating, or shifting around to make room for what's to come. There's several tubs of fresh fish fillets frozen in water that are taking up lots of space, but those are going to be used for a fish fry already planned for this summer. I want us to buy a small chest freezer and use it only for the summer produce. No wild game allowed. :gaptooth:


----------



## MO_cows

Congrats Countryfried!

We are having pizza tonight. There were some italian sausages that didn't get used at our grill-fest, so they will go on pizza with homemade crust, onion, green pepper, black olives and cheese. I have a little tomato puree left in the fridge from tomatoes I froze during last year's glut so I can make the sauce, too. 

Tomorrow night we will try out our ground beef. Probably just burgers to check out the flavor profile.


----------



## Mickey

Wow, congratulations Countryfied. You rock!:rock: You must be almost at your goal by now eh?

Well the rain moved in late this afternoon and it's still raining, so no grilling here tonight 
I baked the chicken in the oven and for sides we had stuffing, summer squash casserole, curried eggs and fresh veggies and ranch dip. Rhubarb cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're in that early summer weather pattern of warm with a daily chance of rain. All the rain skipped around us yesterday and today's chances aren't looking rain positive either and we could actually use it on the gardens around here. Maybe I'll hike up my hula skirt and do a rain dance. That would sure be cute. I could maybe scare a few bugs away. 

The hummers are happily drinking again. DH bought new bee/wasp proof feeders this year but had to take them back because they were leaking and wouldn't hold the nectar. He got the old type like we had, just plain jane things, but they work.

The mourning doves are calling again. For some reason they went silent this past week. Maybe getting another brood ready to hatch. I sure love listening to them sing their song as it always reminds me of my childhood on the farm.

well, it's certainly not farm food I'm eating today or maybe even tomorrow. I'm still determined to eat down some of this freezer inventory that's taking up space. DH won't touch the store bought freezer meals so they all have my name on them. I had the Marie Callender spaghetti with garlic bread yesterday. I sprinkled on a good helping of Kraft Romano & Parmesan cheese blend and that really improved the taste. The Marie Callender boxes are big and take up more space than what I remember. All the tv dinners I recall from college days were thin skinny little boxes. These MC dinners now are big and provide a good sized meal. 

Next up is a Marie Callender fried pork chop with a separate pack of brown pork gravy, and mashed potatoes and cooked apples. The box is big and the dinner looks huge, so we'll see how it tastes and more importantly how it lays on the old tum tum. DH is eating a home leftovers version with pork loin in mushroom sauce with mashed sweet potatoes and fried apples. I'd rather have what he's having....


----------



## susieneddy

We camped this past weekend at Meriwether Lewis Historical Site right of the Natchez Trace in Tn.. We did a lot of cooking using propane and charcoal. 

There were 7 of us so we had lots of food

Friday night Dinner was homemade soup with homemade sourdough bread.

Saturday Breakfast was sausage, bacon, scrambled eggs, 2 types of bread and lots of coffee.

Lunch was called Haystacks. You start off with a base of corn chips then you can add chili,tomatoes,jalapenos,lettuce,salsa and cheese. There was plenty of cheese and crackers to munch on also

Dinner was deep fried Catfish, Perch, Shrimp cocktail and french fries. We deep fried the fish and fries in our Dutch Ovens using our Camp Stove

Sunday Breakfast was the same as Saturday.

Lunch was leftover Fish and fries. We also deep fried some scallops.

Dinner was Salisbury Steak, sliced potatoes with onions and a salad. The Salisbury Steak and potatoes were cooked in Dutch Ovens.

It seemed like as soon as one meal was eaten we started prepping the next meal 

It was a great weekend even with the thunderstorms Sunday night and rain all day Monday.


----------



## light rain

I discovered that some of the honeyberries were ripening so I tasted those. Not as sweet as the ones on bushes when I bought them. I think it has to do with the heavy rains. I will wait and see next year this time if a change in weather sweetens them, God willing...

DH is eating leftovers from the weekend and I'm making a tuna/pasta salad for us for supper. Still a little more asparagus to pick. Tomorrow I'll pick rhubarb for cooking and freezing. I bought some bunching onion seeds today and will try to get them planted in the next 2 days depending on weather. Two things we strive to never be without in our home, potatoes and onions... :nerd: (and sour cream and beer...not light... :yuck

I saw a nice post about nerds over the weekend. So in support of all nerds God bless us all...


----------



## countryfied2011

thank you everyone....Mickey I have about 10 to 15 lbs to go. Those always seem to be the hardest but it is still coming off every week. 

I feel great. Remember when my blood pressure got up to 220, i took it this morning and it was 104/71...and I have been off all 3 BP med for over a month now. Last month they did a cholesterol and triglyceride test, and they were good to...I think my triglyceride was like 176 compared to it being as high as 1500. They said that I didnt need any meds as long as I continue on the path I am on now. 

Tonights supper is baked catfish, bake potato and cole slaw for DH, green beans for me..lol

Dessert will probably be watermelon...Aldi's has some pretty good ones right now.

I need to get DH to take a picture of me and I will post before and after.


----------



## Mickey

DH worked late so MIL & I had leftovers for supper. Watermelon for dessert, but I'll probably have a root beer float later too


----------



## MO_cows

The ground beef was excellent! DH left some of them with pink in the middle but I don't fear e-coli with a custom processed beef like I do with beef that came from a 10,000-head-a-day facility. Can't wait to put a steak on the grill this weekend. I can't remember ever having the freezer so full, this critter must have had a very high dressing percentage. 

I have some leftover cooked chicken to use up, and Big Garden Friend brought a cabbage and 2 heads of cauliflower tonite. I'm having a hard time figuring out what to make. I could be happy with a creamed cabbage/chicken casserole but I know DH wouldn't like it. Maybe a chicken and dressing casserole with cole slaw, that's about the only way DH likes cabbage is in slaw. I'll figure something out!


----------



## Mickey

Where is our sniper? He hasn't posted for awhile.


----------



## countryfied2011

We still had some rabbit bog left(it makes a lot)so we ate that again tonight, was going to then give what was left to the dog, but it tasted so good tonight that DH and I decided we could eat if for lunch tomorrow and then what is left give to the dog. I dont think there will be any left..:hysterical: DH had green peas and cole slaw with his and I had green beans and cole slaw with mine.

No clue about dessert, I still have 125 cals left 29 carbs...so its between fruit and frozen yogurt..lol I could have a Justin's Dark Chocolate PB cup but it is awful small for 100 calories..lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

I miss seeing sniper too and all his great food pics are missed. 

For breakfast this morning we had a sausage patty with scrambled eggs and black coffee to drink. I also had a small glass of orange juice.

Lunch today was leftovers freezer meals of turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and gravy for both of us. I opened a small can of cranberry sauce and that was a wonderful meal. All that was missing was the yeast rolls. 

Supper tonight is more freezer meals, but I'm having a Marie Callender fettuccine alfredo with garlic bread and DH is having a Healthy Choice beef tips with mushroom gravy. He decided to try it and not fuss too much. It keeps trying to storm here and outdoor grill cooking is out of the question.

I ate the Marie Callender fried pork chop meal last night and have to say it tasted pretty good. In a pinch I'd eat it again but we don't have the freezer space to devote to commercial dinners when all this fresh produce and meat are out there to freeze instead.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we were going to have leftover porkchop cass, grn beans etc but dh ate lunch at BK while getting the tittle work done for my "new" used 13 yo saturn. i have eaten fruit & some odds & ends today. nothing special but enough to fill me up. i think i had toast but can't recALL WHAT ELSE. I JUST KNOW I DIDN'T COOK. OH YES. & A DRK CHOC HERSHEY BAR..... NOT THE BEST COMBO BUT SOME DAYS ON THIS METFORMIN NOTHING SOUNDS OR LOOKS GOOD. it's been good for 84# weight loss but not so good for eating very heathy i fear. tomorrow is another day & i'll have salmon thawing tonight for dh tom. in the mean time i will finish off green beans & the pot. part of the chop/pot cass. i'll throw in some fresh pineapple & some fresh orange. as scarlet said" tomorrow is another day".


----------



## MO_cows

Well I figured it out. Chicken and cauliflower alfredo, tossed with spaghetti. DGD loved it. Some radishes and sliced tomato on the side.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sloppy Joes, sweet potato fries and Cole slaw


----------



## sniper69

My apologies for not posting recently - it's been overly busy in my neck of the woods as we are doing our deep spring cleaning in preparation for my oldest child's graduation open house. Fun times indeed.  He is in the delayed entry program for the Air Force and will be going to basic in September.

Last night for supper we had red beans and rice with some sausage added in as well. 

Tuesday we had pot roast with potatoes and carrots for supper. 

Memorial day was a good day for a fish fry - so some bluegills and crappie had volunteered for being supper. The fish were served with some fried potatoes.

Here are some pics of the fish that "volunteered" (the knife is a 4" fillet knife to show a size comparison) and a pic of some of the finished product. :dance:


----------



## light rain

Nice fish! :grin:

Congratulations to your oldest! :thumb:

Glad to see you back! :heh:


----------



## MO_cows

Tenderized round steak thawing for tonight. Chicken fried steak, corn on the cob and cole slaw. 

Also need to bake off a "mixed berry" pie that got kicked out of the freezer for the incoming beef. It is in the frig, has started to thaw and juice from the berries is bleeding up thru the crust. I will still taste good but look ugly, and DH wanted to take it to a pot luck tomorrow. If it's too ugly, I'll be scrambling to make something else tonight for the pot luck.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Take out! I make a mean takeout order. :sing:


----------



## soulsurvivor

What a great post sniper69! Love all those volunteers for supper. Congratulations to your graduate and soon to be Air Force member. 

Breakfast was served with mop water. It was 100% humidity this morning. We'll be in a scattered rain weather pattern through the weekend and every day promises to have high humidity and temp highs in the 80s. Hello summer!

For my part shove the hot food to the back of the table and give me the cold stuff. My breakfast was my measured water with ice cubes that had strawberries frozen in them. I was still thirsty after all that and transferred what was left of the ice cubes/fruit over into a glass of orange juice and sipped on that most of the morning. DH had a cold protein drink.

Lunch was back to the freezer deezer meals. whew, I had a Lean Cuisine spaghetti and sauce with mushrooms. I peppered it with a good shake of the Kraft romano and parmesan cheese to flavor it up a little bit. Also had a lettuce and tomato salad with homemade ranch dressing. Glass of iced tea and I was done. DH ate out today after his morning golf game and they had burgers and onion rings.

Supper has yet to happen here but we're looking at a marinated steak ready to go on the grill. Also watching the radar as there are small risks for rain about that time. Already have a potato and squash foil pack finished and have it sitting in the oven waiting for its' partners in crime. We put the steak on skewers along with chunks of onion, green pepper, and pineapple. I'm putting on a pineapple/ginger sauce to baste my skewers. DH is using same stuff he used to make the marinade on his skewers.


----------



## countryfied2011

Change of plans on the supper menu...I decided to go with hamburger steak on the grill, roasted cauliflower and a salad...added a bake potato to DH's plate.


Dessert is Yasso Strawberry Frozen Yogurt bar

Yes! It is good to see you back Sniper...pictures look awesome as always

Irish Pixie good to see you posting again


----------



## Mickey

Welcome back Sniper. Good to see you AND your great food pics again :thumb:

Scattered thunder boomers here today. Beef stew for supper w/homemade bread. 
Dessert is root beer float for me and chocolate milkshakes for dh and mil.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm finishing up the take out for breakfast. If eating Vietnamese for breakfast is wrong I don't wanna be right. 

I'm fixing crispy chicken thighs (skin on) sauteed green beans in olive oil and garlic, and some type of steam in the bag veggie. It's DH's favorite meal and since he's pulling a double shift (11 last night to 3:30 this afternoon) deserves a bit of pampering.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie, what Vietnamese food did you have for dinner/breakfast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Irish Pixie, what Vietnamese food did you have for dinner/breakfast.


I had a beef #44 with a two pepper spicy level.  Actually, it's Hu tieu xao, stir fry with pho noodles. My DH had the same thing but with a five pepper spicy level (the order taker at Phoung Nam and I both think he's insane) and summer rolls with absolutely delicious peanut dipping sauce. I swear I could eat a flip flop with enough of that sauce.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I had a beef #44 with a two pepper spicy level.  Actually, it's Hu tieu xao, stir fry with pho noodles. My DH had the same thing but with a five pepper spicy level (the order taker at Phoung Nam and I both think he's insane) and summer rolls with absolutely delicious peanut dipping sauce. I swear I could eat a flip flop with enough of that sauce.


That sounds great. We both like it hot and spicy also.


----------



## countryfied2011

BBQ ribs that I am trying Sweet Onion Applewood Sauce on, sounds delish. Havent decided on the veggies yet.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/williams-sonoma-bbq-sauce-sweet-onion-applewood/


----------



## soulsurvivor

Everyone's menu sounds delicious but I'd pay to watch Irish Pixie eat her flip flops with that peanut sauce. lol, that must be some good stuff. 

I'm all about good stuff too but seem to keep falling just short of achieving that with our menu. I'm all done with freezer meals until at least next week. 

Breakfast and lunch today has been snacking on deviled eggs, crackers, and celery stalks which I keep dipping in that homemade ranch dip. DH had a lunch date with some of his former work guys and they ate at their favorite greasy spoon place eating grill fried meat sandwiches and fries.

Supper here looks slim to none but we're having a grilled steak with baked potato and a tater topping of steamed broccoli and butter.


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor said:


> Supper here looks slim to none but we're having a grilled steak with baked potato and a tater topping of steamed broccoli and butter.


Your definition of slim to none is sure different than mine. To me that would be a can of sardines with crackers. Steak and baked potatoes with broccoli and butter sounds yummy


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza night (50% off reg. price at Papa Johns). 

Tonight for supper is chili cheese dogs and a nice salad (gotta be somewhat healthy, lol). 

Tomorrow is our oldest first graduation open house. So there will be pulled beef bbq, some sort of salads (probably cole slaw, pasta salad, maybe tater salad, other foods, etc). (we have to do a second open house at a later date in a different state because of where the majority of family lives, lol).


----------



## countryfied2011

The ribs turned out so good..I also boiled up some cabbage and added a couple of slices of bacon, also boiled red potatoes with garlic and herbs. DH finished off the last of the cole slaw also. I finished the rabbit bog at lunch today..:sing: That was a 4 month old and it went a long ways in feeding us and I thank him/her.

Dessert is ice cold watermelon.


----------



## Mickey

We went to the Friday night fish fry. I had a bowl of fish chowder, then a plate of fried fish w/onion rings and fries and cole slaw. Brownie sundae for dessert. All of it was yummy.


----------



## light rain

I would ask you to keep in your prayers DH. He was in icu and then moved to another floor and it is the weekend. Not the best scenero...

I'm tired...


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> Your definition of slim to none is sure different than mine. To me that would be a can of sardines with crackers. Steak and baked potatoes with broccoli and butter sounds yummy


Yes you're right about that. I should have explained myself better. Meals often look slim to none here due to a lack of obvious pots and pans on the stove. Everything is outside on the grill or in the shop kitchen. Most days you could walk in my kitchen and never suspect food was ever cooked there. It's nice and pretty though. :sing:

I don't mean to sound ugly but I do get tired of grilled steak and potatoes everyday. It's the way DH eats due to having Crohns disease and I feel bad for him not being able to eat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

light rain said:


> I would ask you to keep in your prayers DH. He was in icu and then moved to another floor and it is the weekend. Not the best scenero...
> 
> I'm tired...


Oh I'm so sorry for you!!! Is there any you can call to come sit with you, any who can give you a break? I know your DH is in the best of care possible. I've spent many a day in that holiday icu scenario and I know exactly what that is, both from the patient side and also the concerned family side of things. All my best thoughts are with you and your DH.


----------



## countryfied2011

LR sending hugs and prayers from TN for both you and your DH. I know what it is like too, especially the food on the weekends..lol :grouphug:


----------



## my4fireflies

Today is crazy. Working the farmer's market, going to a wedding, then heading off to pick up oldest son and bring him home for a few days. So, get this. The wedding is a POT LUCK! What a hoot! I wanted to do that when dh and I got married, but my mother FORBADE me. LOL! So dinner will be at the pot luck. I'm bringing Boston Baked Beans.


----------



## my4fireflies

lr--I'm sorry you are going through such a difficult time. I think I know the tiredness you referred to. When my kids were in NICU I called it bone-weary. Tiredness that soaks down right into your marrow. Praying for better days for you both. <3


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm staring a pork butt in the face (so to speak  ) and drawing a blank on what to do with it... Nuttin' sounds good at the moment.


----------



## Mickey

Praying for your dh and you LR.

I'm going to grill some pork w/fresh pineapple chunks. Sides will be potato salad, baked beans and fresh veggies and dip. It's very hot here today so dessert will be something cold:icecream:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper is looking to be grilled chicken breast with a grill pack of potatoes, yellow squash, and onions. 

Breakfast and lunch is same as yesterday for me with the deviled eggs and crackers. Also had a sliced pear with that. DH had a protein drink and later had a waffle with nothing on it. 

We're going to a high of 88 today with a slight chance of rain. With the cold front coming in tonight our high tomorrow will be in the 60s. It's like being on a weather bungee jump. We just might have to fix a beef roast tomorrow to warm up our bellies.


----------



## Mickey

Our forecast looks the same as yours Soul. Been hot all week, but turning chilly and rainy for Sun, Mon and Tues. I sure wish we could settle into just plain nice


----------



## countryfied2011

Baked breaded shrimp here...still deciding on sides, I know one of them will be fresh corn on the cob at least for DH. Probably stick a green salad in there too..lol, I had potatoes last night so none for me tonight. Cucumbers and cherry tomatoes sounds good to me. Store bought veggies are starting to taste better..lol Cant wait until the garden starts producing.


----------



## light rain

Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. DH's sister who is a nurse went in today. It may be his gall bladder or a virus or something else. When I took him in to ER on Wed. his temp. went from 99 at noon to 104.7 at around 7:00pm before meds and ice packs brought it down. 

I made hot cocoa today and some fried potatoes. I've got to get out and start pulling rhubarb and getting it cooked up. 1st I have to go see if there are any seed stalks to compost. Again, thanks folks...


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm glad you all have family close by light rain that can help out and give you a break from the hospital. When I'm a patient I always tell visitors the same thing, being a patient is easier than being a concerned family member. Don't forget to pamper yourself so you can pass it along to your DH when you see him. He'll be glad to see your pretty smile and warm hug.


----------



## 36376

Breakfast was scrambled eggs and OJ.
Lunch was popcorn and cheddar cheese and milk.
Supper was homemade pizza. 
Not a nutritious day by any means. Tomorrow will be better. Have salad planned.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well I made bread a little while ago...and I cant believe I can still do it...been so long. I have a bridal shower to go to after church tomorrow, I dont know the couple but I do know the mother. I am making peach cobbler and I thought I would give the couple a loaf of homemade bread and a jar of homemade strawberry jam and a card.(the shower had to be postponed so they are already married) I am sure by now they have plenty of gifts..and I thought they would enjoy the bread and jam. That is probably not proper wedding gift etiquette but I have never been one to follow protocol...

ETA, I really didnt know how to package the jam and bread, so I found a produce basket out in the shed, took a piece of bandana looking material and layed inside...and here is our gift. It has the bread, jam,knife,spoon, napkins and two Justins Dark Chocolate peanut butter cups..


----------



## Mickey

Looks pretty darn good to me Countryfied. If they don't want it you can send it along to me! ound:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making beer can chicken for, I believe, the first time. I think I'm going to make broccoli-bacon salad to go with it, but I don't know what else.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I would love a bread basket gift like that countryfied2011 for any occasion. Online gifts similar to that sell in the $40 to $70 range, but fresh like that is only available as a good heart gift from one to the other, so is worth more than money. 

Irish Pixie, here's hoping you have good success with the beer can chicken. I've had it once a long time ago at a neighbor's cookout and it was delicious. 

Nothing showing on the weather radar but I can see a big banking of dark clouds to the south. It's cool here, still in the 60s and a high today of 77 with partly sunny skies. DH is still going to cook a chuck roast he got on sale last week at Kroger even though we'll eat something off the grill tonight and save the cooked roast for tomorrow night. He has to attend a memorial service in Louisville in the morning and won't be home until later in the day. 

Eye openers this morning was a diabetic drink for DH and a glass of orange juice for me. 

Lunch is going to be grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. Iced tea to drink.

Supper will likely be grilled chicken and vegetable skewers with homemade honey mustard dip.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks yall...it was fun doing it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm not cooking anything today! There will be a lot of take out and eating out for the next week cuz I'm going on vacation to see my baby girl. I will cook for her, her favorites of course.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Cool and light rain morning and I opted to drink a cup of hot chocolate to chase off the chill. How's that as a way to begin a June day? 

Breakfast was a grab and go vitamin water for DH as he headed out the door early to get to Louisville by 8 am for the memorial service. He's coming home by way of our favorite pizza place and has plans on stopping there and getting something for carry out as a late lunch for us. 

Supper is going to be a matter of reheating the chuck roast and adding mashed potatoes to the plate to hold the gravy. I'll probably cook up a small pot of gingered carrots to go with it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Lunch was a low carb burrito compliments of a leftover half of a hamburger patty in the fridge..lol 

Supper tonight is going to be one pan Mexican quinoa with shredded chicken ..the recipe doesn't call for it but I have chicken cooked so going to stick it in there. Havent figured out yet what to serve with it...it already has veggies..might add cole slaw or green salad.

http://damndelicious.net/2014/04/09/one-pan-mexican-quinoa/


----------



## susieneddy

I enjoy reading everyone's post but I always forget to post our meals...lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

I vote anytime is a good time to post about what you're eating. :clap:

DH brought home a medium pizza and 2 egg topped salads. There's enough pizza left to have for breakfast in the morning. Supper is still on with roast, potatoes and carrots.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we did leftovers again. dh had leftover potatoes from the porkchop & pot. cass from last wk, 2 of those little hawaian sandwiches, a dill pickle & fruit. earlier i had a fruit smoothie from the ninja & 2 pcs. of toast with jelly. wasn't much but filled me up.
i have yeast waffle batter brewing right now, so in another 30 mins I can make another 12 waffles. dh has become a waffle eating machine!!


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor said:


> I vote anytime is a good time to post about what you're eating. :clap:


well I had leftover of beans and ham with gluten free cornbread for lunch.

Has anyone used Anasazi Beans. They are really good with ham or by themselves.
Tonight is Susie's birthday so she is cooking something up special for us. Lucky me to have such a great partner who cooks on her own birthday.

I did get buy her some massage sessions and she had one today and was so relaxed when I talked to her


----------



## Mickey

Happy birthday Susie! I can imagine you enjoyed that massage 

Very chilly and rainy here again today and I'm feeling just plain icky Not sick, just a bit discouraged. I went for my post op check-up on Friday and they took an x-ray to see if they got that last big stone. The dr called today to tell me the darn thing is still there. GRRRRR We talked about it and he said it looks like he'll have to go in to break it up like he did to the other side:Bawling: I told him I'm going to hold off and pray that it won't give me any trouble, at least until fall. He agreed that would be ok. Please pray for me that it stays put for the summer?

As for the food. I had scrambled eggs w/onions, peppers, mushrooms and ham mixed in them this morning. Also had a wedge of cantaloupe and a big iced tea. That was late morning so it was brunch.
I have a big bowl of potatoes that I cooked yesterday planning to make another potato salad, but since it's so chilly I think I'll make some fried potatoes w/onions & carrots instead. Having steaks and salad with them as well. I should have done some baking today, but I just wasn't in the mood, so dessert will be whatever they can find. Of course I'm always good with the cold stuff :icecream: LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor

oh gosh Mickey, that is worrying. I sure hope it stays put or disappears this summer so you don't have to go through that again. Don't be doing no jumping jacks either and jarring it loose. Maybe take up knitting? :knitting:

Any of you heard from light rain and how her DH is doing? Sending prayers of healing for all of you.


----------



## MO_cows

Sunday, we grilled brats and gave them the "pigs in a hot tub" treatment. I had some cauliflower from Big Garden Friend, so cut it up and threw that in, too, figured the onion, peppers, garlic, beer and brat juice would really flavor it up. Surprisingly, not so much. But the coals died early so it didn't really boil like I wanted. So tonight I took the leftover cauliflower, onion, pepper and made a skillet casserole out of it by browning off some ground beef, combining with the veg and putting homemade cheese sauce over the whole kit and kaboodle. It wasn't bad. Green beans on the side.

Took some pizza dough and steaks out of the freezer and put in the frig tonite. Whichever one is most thawed tomorrow when I get home, is dinner!


----------



## whistech

Mickey, I will say a prayer for you. Tonight I ate supper at my son's house. Had grilled red fish, home canned Italian green beans, corn on the cob and a salad. It was delicious and the best meal I've had in a long time.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight's special dinner was deep fried scallops, bacon/horseradish mashed potatoes, salad and some wine. ---- it was good. I love that I married a good cook but my waistline hates it.
Susie loved her massage today...I got brownie points


----------



## Mickey

Good for you Eddy. You're a good man


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH and I have spent the breakfast time playing pizza roulette. Hot or cold? He thinks hot is the best way to eat leftover pizza and that has to be done exactly and carefully by doing a slow heat of the pizza in a skillet over low heat with a piece of foil gently laid on top. And I sit there taking in all his wisdom while enjoying my cold pizza with an ice cold root beer to wash it down. This kitchen smells like being in a pizza restaurant and life doesn't get any better than this right now.

Not to say that supper wasn't wonderful last night, it was out of this world good. Beef roast that was so juicy it didn't really need gravy but was a nice addition anyways. And add to that creamy mashed potatoes to hold the gravy for dipping and tiny baby fingerling carrots full of ginger and the old mouth and tummy were deliriously happy. Hoping to recreate this meal experience again tonight, maybe this time with a pack of Sister Schubert yeast rolls rounding out the portions.


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey said:


> Good for you Eddy. You're a good man


Thanks Mickey. She keeps telling me I am and who am I to disagree with her..lol

Breakfast was 2 fried eggs with cheese melted over them.

Lunch will be chicken salad


----------



## wr

Someone questioned the title of this thread today and at one point we agreed on this for archive purposes but quite honestly, it does kinda look like a sticky we forgot or that folks are only allowed to post on it in April. 

Do you think that if we simply left it as Part 2, it would be okay or how do you feel we could title this better so it could be archived at the point where it gets too long?

I amended the title to reflect the situation at that time but a time and a simple question has made me rethink this.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I vote for removing the date. That leaves it free to be without looking like it has a time limit. Archive and continue when it needs it for ease of viewing.


----------



## susieneddy

^^^^^^ I agree with soulsurvivor


----------



## wr

What looked like a good idea in April strikes me as kind of a dumb idea in June so I'm going to modify the title and assume that at the point where we need to archive because of length, Part 1, Part 2, etc should work fairly well or we sort it out at that time.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey...sending positive thoughts and prayers that you pass everything without any issues...

I sure miss seeing LR...hope things are ok

Tonight's supper is leftovers from last night.... the Mexican Chicken Quinoa dish was really really good. It made enough for two night and probably lunch tomorrow.


----------



## light rain

Folks, thanks for your concern and prayers. DH is doing better. The LP/spinal tap yesterday showed no bacterial infection but lots of inflammation. His tests are improving and he should leave the ICU today to go to another floor. Still waiting on test results and they are still speculating that it is a tick born disease. Hopefully he'll be able to come home soon. 

If any of you are out and about and exposed to ticks & you get a bad headache and backache get to your doctor asap. And this infection can cause delirium and high fevers. 

Today I had beans that I cooked a couple of days ago with sour cream and sriracha and after that watermelon. Yesterday I bought a breaded steak sandwich from the vending area at the hospital and around 2 am deeply regretted my decision... 

The nurses have been great and the doctors are doing the best they can with such a large patient load. We are grateful... Again, thanks folks! :=0)

Mickey, I'll keep you in my prayers, too.


----------



## countryfied2011

Glad to hear from you LR...sending positive thoughts and prayers for a fast recovery..also thank you for the heads up on they symptoms. Keep us posted and be sure to take care of yourself while looking after DH.


----------



## CountryMom22

LR, glad to hear Husband is doing better. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Well, since it's raining here, I decided to make pork chops and baked potatoes with green beans for dinner. I'm cold, it's only in the 50's here and we've got a new puppy that needs to go out constantly and then can't find her way back in, so I have to go out and rescue her. That's why it's raining! I hope it stops raining soon as I'm wanting to grill things for dinner and I'm not grilling in this weather. Sue


----------



## my4fireflies

LR-my son is recovering from Lyme. He didn't have any of the co-infections that went along with it such as Babesia. We were lucky, but it did cause him miss two years of school. Before he got his dx, it caused his mental health to shift drastically and for a week or so I was wondering if we were looking at schizophrenia. Turns out it was swelling of the brain caused by a tick bite! 

Tonight's dinner is once again LEFTOVAHS. We attended our neighbors outdoor wedding on Saturday and there was SO MUCH food. It was a small ceremony at their house with a pot luck afterward. (Just my style!) They gave us a TON of leftovers. We have been eating like kings since Sunday!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I eneded up havng urprise company for several hours today but was happy to see them. i made grilled deli ham with shredded hobanero grated cheese on them. also opened 2 cans of green beans. . did the frilled sands. on 21 grain bread. toasted up nicely & cheese melted well. nice without being too much. the surprise guest brot a delish multi-layerd cake from HYVEE that just served 4. it was wonderful & just the right size. so al in all it was a good day. company tom form fla. & Indy. siste, my husband hasn't seen since about 2001! my fav MIL as well i haven't seen in nearly 2 yrs. we are so excited to have them fly in just for the day. we'll have deli meat sands, broc salad & cottage/pine salad & a choc caramel poke cake with cool whip. prob have some relishes from the canning pantry too.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> well I had leftover of beans and ham with gluten free cornbread for lunch.
> 
> Has anyone used Anasazi Beans. They are really good with ham or by themselves.
> Tonight is Susie's birthday so she is cooking something up special for us. Lucky me to have such a great partner who cooks on her own birthday.
> 
> I did get buy her some massage sessions and she had one today and was so relaxed when I talked to her


As for Anasazi Beans - I enjoy cooking and eating them. They seem to cause less gas than some of the other beans. I don't buy very big bags though, lol. 









(actually it is cheaper to buy them in bulk.  )





soulsurvivor said:


> Yes you're right about that. I should have explained myself better. Meals often look slim to none here due to a lack of obvious pots and pans on the stove. Everything is outside on the grill or in the shop kitchen. Most days you could walk in my kitchen and never suspect food was ever cooked there. It's nice and pretty though. :sing:
> 
> I don't mean to sound ugly but I do get tired of grilled steak and potatoes everyday. It's the way DH eats due to having Crohns disease and I feel bad for him not being able to eat.


Well, at least your kitchen is clean.  I know to many days of anything can get old. 


countryfied2011 said:


> Well I made bread a little while ago...and I cant believe I can still do it...been so long. I have a bridal shower to go to after church tomorrow, I dont know the couple but I do know the mother. I am making peach cobbler and I thought I would give the couple a loaf of homemade bread and a jar of homemade strawberry jam and a card.(the shower had to be postponed so they are already married) I am sure by now they have plenty of gifts..and I thought they would enjoy the bread and jam. That is probably not proper wedding gift etiquette but I have never been one to follow protocol...
> 
> ETA, I really didnt know how to package the jam and bread, so I found a produce basket out in the shed, took a piece of bandana looking material and layed inside...and here is our gift. It has the bread, jam,knife,spoon, napkins and two Justins Dark Chocolate peanut butter cups..


That bread and basket look great. I just finished supper and now I'm drooling thinking of bread. 


As for supper tonight - pastrami sandwiches for me and my oldest with baby swiss, lettuce, tomato, and miracle whip. The rest of the family isn't into pastrami - so they had maple coated honey turkey breast on their sandwiches (with the other toppings too). Served on the side was some pasta salad and slaw that was leftover from Saturday (I made to big of a batch of both the pasta salad and slaw - so have been eating it as leftovers the last few days). 

Last night for supper saw some chicken and brocolli in an Asian style sauce served with Thai Jasmine rice and some Lumpia were made and served on the side. 

Sunday was leftovers from Saturday (pulled beef bbq sandwiches, vegetables, fruit, salads, etc).


----------



## susieneddy

tonight was leftover pork cooked with fennel,apples and onions and bacon horseradish potatoes. I could eat a whole friggin pot of potatoes


----------



## Mickey

LOL SusienEddy!

Thank you for all the prayers everyone  LOL Soul, at 65 I'm not too likely to be doing any jumping jacks

LR, so glad to see you back, and happy to hear that your dh is improving. That Lyme stuff is awful. I know 2 people who have it and have nearly died from it over the years.

DH worked late again tonight so I made mil and I my homemade version of Italian subs, chips with them. I had a Redd's apple ale with mine, mil had chocolate milk.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Last night I made chicken salad wraps. Wraps were flour tortillas. Chicken salad was a $1.00 lb chicken breast from Winn Dixie from a few weeks back, chopped green grapes, orange bell pepper, onion and yacon root. The yacon was crispy but not excessively so and mild flavored pear/apple flavor. Of course eggless mayo due to egg allergy. Dessert was strawberry applesauce.
I've been diagnosed with a high FBS and they drew my blood yesterday for the A1c. I have already gone back on guggal, bitter melon and chromium. I had been taking the guggal and bitter melon for about two years but ran out last summer and never got any more. Two years ago my FBS was about 112. Last month it was 127.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Happy donut day everybody and both Krispy Kreme and Dunkin' Donuts are giving away free donuts today.

Me, I'd need at least 3 to satisfy my sweet tooth, but I use fresh/frozen fruit to keep the sugar monster under control.

GMB, your strawberry applesauce sounds really good to me right now. For breakfast I had my little measured glass of orange juice and sometimes that helps keep away the sweet tooth all day. 

DH has morning appointments and plans to bring home lunch from the grocery deli. Last week we shared a plate lunch of meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and green beans. Not sure what's on the menu today.


----------



## MO_cows

Pizza and salad last nite. Used leftover brats for the pizza meat, tasted fine. A sausage is a sausage, I guess. Made a new batch of faux Dorothy Lynch dressing. 

Planned on grilling steaks tonite but the weather report isn't promising. If we don't get rained out, will make potato/onion foil pouches for the grill, throw some corn on the cob on there too. 

Got a 2 lb. tub of fresh blueberries at Sam's last weekend, need to use the rest of them up or freeze them. Found a bisquick recipe for blueberry coffee cake, need to make one. Or two. Thought about making 1 with a lemon glaze, another with streusel topping for comparison.


----------



## countryfied2011

SS how about this for a donut rush....I saw this on facebook and it looks delicious. It looks so heavenly.

http://www.countryliving.com/food-drinks/g2418/strawberry-shortcake/?slide=12

I havent quite decided on supper...toss up between fish or chicken...lol Probably fish


----------



## countryfied2011

I ended up making homemade pizza using cresent rolls for the crust...i have been craving pizza for a few days but didnt really want to use the calories...so I had all the stuff to make homemade. It turned out really good, hit the spot and for two pieces it was only 388 calories. Watermelon for dessert


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had homemade sloppy joes with some mixed vegetables served on the side.


----------



## countryfied2011

That is coming up soon Sniper at our house...lol Still need to get some fish in the menu. I try to eat fish a couple of times a week even if it is tuna fish for lunch.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH came home with a plate lunch for each of us that had fried catfish, mashed potatoes and green beans. No supper cooking here as we still have some of that plate to reheat again for supper. 

That donut recipe looks wonderful countryfied2011. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MO_cows

sniper69 said:


> Tonight we had homemade sloppy joes with some mixed vegetables served on the side.


Great minds think alike! I have some bakery buns to get used up, we are having sloppy joes tomorrow. I like the homemade sauce better than anything out of a can, and it isn't difficult to toss stuff in the skillet either. Tip - don't buy stock in Manwich. :hysterical:


----------



## sniper69

MO_cows said:


> Great minds think alike! I have some bakery buns to get used up, we are having sloppy joes tomorrow. I like the homemade sauce better than anything out of a can, and it isn't difficult to toss stuff in the skillet either. Tip - don't buy stock in Manwich. :hysterical:


I'm trying to remember the last time I bought manwich, lol. The ingredients for making it at home are always on hand - so it makes it easier.


----------



## pixiedoodle

sniper69 said:


> As for Anasazi Beans - I enjoy cooking and eating them. They seem to cause less gas than some of the other beans. I don't buy very big bags though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually it is cheaper to buy them in bulk.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least your kitchen is clean.  I know to many days of anything can get old.
> 
> 
> That bread and basket look great. I just finished supper and now I'm drooling thinking of bread.
> 
> 
> As for supper tonight - pastrami sandwiches for me and my oldest with baby swiss, lettuce, tomato, and miracle whip. The rest of the family isn't into pastrami - so they had maple coated honey turkey breast on their sandwiches (with the other toppings too). Served on the side was some pasta salad and slaw that was leftover from Saturday (I made to big of a batch of both the pasta salad and slaw - so have been eating it as leftovers the last few days).
> 
> Last night for supper saw some chicken and brocolli in an Asian style sauce served with Thai Jasmine rice and some Lumpia were made and served on the side.
> 
> Sunday was leftovers from Saturday (pulled beef bbq sandwiches, vegetables, fruit, salads, etc).


 yes love anasazi beans grew them last yr. growing 4 new heirloom dry beans this yr + more good mother stollard & anazsazi. LOVE them. Use often.


----------



## soulsurvivor

soulsurvivor said:


> Happy donut day everybody and both Krispy Kreme and Dunkin' Donuts are giving away free donuts today.


Sorry about that folks. National Donut Day is Friday June 5 and free donut at Krispy Kreme and Dunkin Donuts is then. No purchase required at KK, but DD requires a purchase of any beverage to get the freebie.

Now that I have that cobweb cleared out of my head, on to more important things like fresh food and what did DH find at the grocery this morning. He came back with red seedless grapes, a head of lettuce, no cabbage worth having, a seedless watermelon, yellow squash, vidalia onions, 4 large baking sized sweet potatoes and 4 of the Idaho large baking potatoes, 4 red slicing tomatoes of the hot house variety, carrots, celery, strawberries, 4 lemons, 4 limes, small bags of fresh garlic and ginger, 2 red apples, 2 yellow apples, 2 fresh pears, 4 bananas, 4 oranges, 1 head cauliflower, small container each of sour cream and plain yogurt, and a half gallon of skim milk. 

We try to buy just enough for the 2 of us so there isn't food waste and we don't have to worry about having to put anything in the freezer. We need another freezer. 

Breakfast and lunch today has been a breakfast casserole made with soon to expire eggs and leftover breakfast sausage. 

Supper will be rib eye steak on the grill along with a foil pack of squash, onions, garlic, and butter. Also making up a big container of iced tea for me and DH is going to have a beer.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have 4 cans of Aldi's manwich that I kept stock for emergencies or quick cooking. I like home made more and the cans are going to the food pantry this weekend. I like making my own I can control what goes into it..

Tonights supper is grilled salmon, brussel sprouts...cucumbers for me and bp for DH. Dessert will probably be some type of fruit or frozen yogurt


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Cobia fillets with a salad and roasted asparagus and a nice bottle of Chardonnay
Lunch today was a salad with sriracha ranch dressing. It has a good flavor but not real hot.
Dinner tonight is Cod fillets. Not sure what we are having with it.


----------



## Mickey

Would you ladies please post your sloppy joe recipes?


----------



## light rain

I just made an omelet with fresh marjoram, mushrooms, onion, eggs and black pepper. I was going to put feta cheese on top on top but thought it would overpower the mushrooms. Had a little sour cream on the side. Not sure about supper tonight. 

I've been advised to give myself and everyone else at the hospital a break so I'm following that advice. DH will most likely be going into rehab for a while to get stronger before coming home. It is for the best. Again, thanks for your prayers. 

*I did make the rhubarb last night, got talking on the phone and ohmygosh, it got a little crispy. Still tastes pretty good. Put some sugar and Dole dark cherries in it while cooking it. :doh: Next batch will be made earlier in the day when I've got a tad more energy... :thumb:


----------



## sniper69

Mickey said:


> Would you ladies please post your sloppy joe recipes?


I'm not a lady - but I'll post what I do for sloppy joes, lol.  

I use:
1 to 1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1/2 bell pepper (any color) chopped 
1/2 onion chopped
about 2 Tbs. Mustard (I use a Dusseldorf style mustard)
about 1/2 cup of Ketchup
about 1/2 cup of brown sugar
salt and pepper (to taste)

I chop the onion and bell pepper and put in the pan with a little olive oil to soften them up. Then add the ground beef and cook until done. Then add the mustard, ketchup, brown sugar, and salt and pepper. Turn the heat down to medium low and stir and let the ingredients get happy with each other. After about 5 minutes it is ready to serve on buns. I serve it with bread and butter pickles, cheese, and some sliced onion on buns.

If it needs a bit more sweetness, or more ketchup, etc - it can be added to get to the consistency that is preferred.


----------



## countryfied2011

mine is pretty much the same as Sniper..except I use molasses instead of sugar, homemade ketchup and also sundried tomato spread if I have it on hand. Sometimes i add chili sauce..lol I have put Lenils in it too. I sometimes use Turkey. So I guess mine is whatever I am in the mood for when i make...taco seasoning is good also..ound:


----------



## countryfied2011

LR, thanks for the update...sounds like DH is improving(thats good will continue to pray for you both)..yes you do need a break!! BTDT, hanging at the hospital will wear you out besides hospitals are the worse for catching something..lol


----------



## susieneddy

we use well Susie uses this

2 lbs ground chuck
1 pint jar of homemade salsa
2 Tbs brown sugar
1 small onion chopped 
1 small chopped bell pepper
1/2 cup Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce

brown the meat then drain the grease. Add the veggies to the meat and simmer about 15 minutes. She then add the salsa and BBQ sauce. Bring it to a boil then simmer for about 15 minutes


----------



## MO_cows

Per pound of ground beef:
1 small onion chopped fine, or 1/2 a bigger one
bell pepper chopped fine, but if I don't have one in the house, I just omit. 1/4 to 1/2 the pepper. 
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 TBSP vinegar
2-4 tbsp brown sugar
now this is where measuring is hard, just add "enough". Catsup-maybe 1/4 cup, mustard, 1-2 tbsp, worcestershire sauce, 1 tbsp. I also like some horseradish. Salt and pepper to taste.

Brown and crumble the beef, add the garlic, onion, pepper when its about half done, when all the pink is gone, add the rest and simmer a few minutes.


----------



## Mickey

Thanks for the recipes everyone. I haven't had a sloppy joe since I was a kid so I'm going to make some this week-end 

My apologies Sniper; I forget sometimes that we have some gents posting in this thread too. Must be 'cause my dh doesn't do much cooking :sob:


----------



## soulsurvivor

At least it's sunny and almost cool out there. This is the weekend of the 400 mile yardsale on Hwy 68 and is packed with people clear across the state from west to east. 

http://www.400mile.com
http://www.visitlebanonky.com

DH will go the opposite direction this weekend to avoid that traffic. lol. He has other things to occupy his mind like smoking and bbq-ing ribs. I get to keep playing with the fresh produce he brought home yesterday. I'll also be trying to make shaved watermelon ice today. That should be fun. Chunk up the melon, freeze it in a pan, take it out from time to time and use a big spoon to shave it off in ice slushie form and repeat until all has been shaved. Eat with a spoon and maybe finish up with a straw. How easy is that?


----------



## Mickey

That watermelon slush sounds yummy Soul. I'm always up for trying a "new" kind of ice cream. :goodjob:


----------



## countryfied2011

Well it was sloppy joes night for us tonight..I had mine over spaghetti squash(which was really good)DH had his on a bun. He had corn on the cob and french fries, I had the green beans leftover from last night and I made up a cucumber, zucchini, radish cold salad with EVOO and touch of Braggs Vinegar. We went to the farmers mrkt today and there is a lady who sells seasoning made from sunflower seeds, i bought 3 different kinds...the dill is what i put in the salad. She also has snack mixes that are really good.

Here is her website. http://www.sostn.com/

I am pretty full from supper so might not have dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers for us..2 servings of green beans, 2 servings of fluffy cottage chz-pine. & cool whip fluff, fresh pineapple,deli meat sands with melted white spicy cheddar sauce & choc caramel poke cake with cool whip topping & fresh strawberries & blueberries on top. taking the last of the cake to the neighbors for coffee later or tom. she has cake to get rid of too so maybe we can try out each others. 
cut cabbage & broc today. too much cabbage. largest is 8lbs & smallest is 5 pounds. got to make a lo of frzr slaw tom.! not so much broc this yr. i'll blanch & freeze.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Nice weather for the big yard sale weekend and we are enjoying the cool breeze coming from I don't know where. I need to check the forecast and see if rain is moving in. 

Breakfast was half a banana with a spoon of peanut butter for both DH and me. Black coffee for him and iced tea for me.

Lunch is going to be grilled kielbasa sausage on buns with grilled onions. 

Supper is grilled/smoked ribs, potato salad, baked beans and watermelon ice for dessert. Root beer for me and beer for DH.


----------



## countryfied2011

spent most of the day with my daughter and new grandson...ate breakfast at IHOP and then we had lunch at Paneras...I did real good 320 calories at breakfast and 290 at lunch. 

Supper tonight will be leftovers....today daughter and I went to a different Farmers Mrkt than I went yesterday...i found a "new to me veggie" and I love them...it is a salad turnip..I hope I am able to buy more, I understand they are a spring vegetable. If you have never tried them you need to. They sorta of taste like a radish but yet again kinda of sweet with a texture of an apple..lol You put them on salads, eat them raw like a snack or saute them with garlic and butter like a slice potato. I going to saute some tomorrow 

http://www.firstlightfarmcsa.com/salad-turnips.html


----------



## MO_cows

Smothered steak tonite, braised with mushrooms and vidalia onions. Mashed potatoes, mixed veg.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we ate at chili's today for the 1st time in a long time. i ordered ckn fried ckn with mashed pots, gravy & broc. It came with garlic toast. i'm not much of a meat eater so i ate some of the broc & a tiny piece of ckn. & some potato. brot the rest home for dh to finish off tom. for his lunch. I had a big orange this evening & i am still full. I do enjoy a few non-coooking days. we stopped at a garage sale my neighbor was helping with & bot 3 brand new tall kitchen trash cans for a buck each, a NEW but filthy xtra large coleman cooler for $5. & a brand new still in the box in-sink-er-ator 5/8 hp compact size for $20.!!. I looked it up & both lowes & HD sell it for $179.!!! I think we did good. needed everything we bot.


----------



## pixiedoodle

forgot..my husband bot a new in the box Casio Pathfinder watch for $7.50! it's about $200-250 on the net!. guess the spouse of the lady that held the garage sale passed a few mths ago & she said he bought 2 or 3 of everything !! AND it showed. she said he never took most of the stuff out of the boxes it came in.
We also got 2 new lamps, un-assembled in a box by Ashley...one a floor lamp & the other an accent lamp. he had ordered a box of 4 & only assembled the 2 table lambs. we gave $7.50 for those 2 lamps. both going into the guest room.. needed lamps in there so great find!


----------



## Mickey

We ate at Wendy's tonight. I had a baconator w/fries and orange mango drink, dh had the hot and spicy chicken sandwich w/fries and chili and blackberry lemonade.


----------



## sniper69

Mickey said:


> Thanks for the recipes everyone. I haven't had a sloppy joe since I was a kid so I'm going to make some this week-end
> 
> My apologies Sniper; I forget sometimes that we have some gents posting in this thread too. Must be 'cause my dh doesn't do much cooking :sob:


No need to apologize. 

How did the sloppy joes turn out?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Late breakfast for us with toasted english muffin and fresh strawberry preserves gifted from a neighbor. Yum, so good too! Also had our black coffee and I had my measured orange juice.

Lunch is going to be grocery deli style with their delicious fried chicken. They do it the old time way and use fresh tasting chicken. Also will get at least 2 vegetables on the plate. 

Supper will be from the grill and is one small pork tenderloin left off the end of the ribs yesterday. That and a foil pack of yellow squash and onion will be enough after the big lunch. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I am in the middle of making 20#'s of frzr slaw. got it all "brewing" in the brine right now. I'll let it set for a few hrs then divy it up into sandwich baggies for the frzr & we'll enjoy it all winter & share some as well. all our cabbage has been cut, shredded & one head just cut in half & i am sharing the 1/2 head uncut + a gal of shredded cabbage so the neighbors can make their own frzr slaw... i figured since i was shredding 20#'s of it yest. i'd just cut another 5 pounder in half & i shredded for the neighbor. hope they like it as frzr slaw or i guess she can make plain old cold slaw. she may toss it in the compost pile? who knows...


----------



## countryfied2011

I love the freezer slaw, I made some last year and we ate on it threw the winter.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'd love to have fresh cabbage but for some reason DH has had a difficult time finding any. It's been sold out at the weekend farmers market by the time he gets there and the grocery isn't providing a good selection or it's been picked over and small heads only are left. I'm glad you all have a good supply. 

Anyone live in Indiana? They have a lottery scratch off game going with a grand prize of a lifetime supply of bacon. I don't play and that's not my state but I'd probably take a chance on that one. lol. Of course, a lifetime supply for an old coot like me wouldn't amount to much either.


----------



## countryfied2011

SS the farmers markets around here are full of fresh cabbage..looked real good to. I didnt buy any because I am not making the freezer slaw this year because of the sugar..now i just make up fresh slaw for DH and I might eat a little of it but it doesnt have the sugar in it..

Tonights supper was Aldi's Teriyaki Pork Tenderloin, with cauliflower and cheese, cucumbers, tomatoes and corn on the cob. Dessert will be a low cal sugar free cheesecake made with sf cheesecake pudding, greek vanilla yogurt and almond milk...will add a few strawberries on top.


----------



## light rain

Last night I made cooked beans with onion, mushrooms, fresh bay and carrots. Put it in Rubbermaid containers. Also roasted some chicken thighs with Forward spice and a little salt and b. pepper. Both of these dishes had a little butter or olive oil or both. Also the chicken dish has a little mayo and sesame oil... I picked the chicken and added cooked whole wheat pasta from Barilla. I did this so DH could have some complex carbs when they do his last dose of insulin for the night. They are doing a good job in getting all the levels regulated!

I had half a small steak last night and the other half tonight. Shared some with the critters. I also found a nice stalk of asparagus and ate that raw. There is one stalk down where we had a pig pen 18 yrs. ago and it is about the width of a broom stick. It's up around 20 inches so I left it to tree out. We harvested a few from those roots this season and they were enormous.

I also had a hot fudge sundae on the way home, and Mickey, it was nothing to write home about. :=0( If I go ahead and have one I want more than generous hot fudge and a decent amt. of whipped cream. It had neither so I drowned my sorrows in the purchases of sun gold tomato plants and more cosmos...


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's good to hear from you light rain and good to hear your DH is doing better. I hope he continues to make improvement.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm entirely lazy today having not slept good until it was time to get up. My little naps in the chair during the day need to stop. 

Tell me something, are you considered a food addict if you dream of food? Cause if that's true then I'm the worst ever food addict. I dream of big tables of food all served family reunion style with all my comfort foods and people to share it with. Big old party time in the mind. lol. I really do need to get out more.

DH is under the carport working on my old car, charging the battery, changing the fluids and filters, and after while he's going to wash it and clean the windows. I rarely drive so it's been just sitting there collecting dust. Not unlike me. 

Breakfast was the liquid variety for DH with a protein drink and I had a half banana with a spoon of peanut butter and a small shot of oj.

Lunch was a salad of lettuce and tomato with ranch dressing and a few baked cheddar goldfish and iced tea. DH had only the crackers and a cold beer.

Supper is simmering away in the crock pot as we have a slight risk for rain about supper time. He's busy with the car and won't be fooling with the grill today. Oh, the crock pot has a combination of fresh vegetables in a tomato sauce to serve over cooked pasta. We also have leftover kielbasa sausage from Saturday's grilling to go with if we want it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Picked up our Zaycon Chicken boneless skinless chicken breast today--40lbs. Ground up 20 lbs of it..made sausage, chicken patties and then packaged 1lb packs. Still have 20lbs to go, actually my dad said he wanted 10 lbs. So I will take the other 10 lbs and cube to use for nuggets or kabobs. The ground chicken burgers are so good, I like ground chicken better than i do turkey. I might take part of the last 10 lbs and grind then pre-cook and freeze to use in tacos and such.

Tonights supper was chicken patties and sauteed hakurei turnips(salad turnips) in butter and onions..DH thought they were fried potatoes..lol


----------



## soulsurvivor

No peek of sun to speak of here but it's promised for later today. Overcast skies always give me a sense of wanting something warm to drink, like a good cream soup. I've been on this mind kink of wanting a vegetable beef soup that I can suck through a straw. I hope it's not a portent of things to come where I'm not able to lift a spoon for whatever reason. 

okey dokey, on to more pleasant thoughts. Breakfast was yum because I ate 2 toasted english muffins with the neighbor's strawberry preserves piled high on them. Washed it all down with a big glass of cold milk too. That was so good I want to do it all over again. DH left early for an appointment in Louisville and took only a bottle of water with him. He'll be back sometime after lunch and is stopping on the way home to pick up food. No idea at this point what that's going to be.


----------



## light rain

When I went outside to glance over green and growing stuff I picked a few strawberries. Good and fresh but could be sweeter... I had a little of the scrambled eggs I cooked up for the critters. I may go make some just for myself. 

I will pick snow peas today. I started them in a pot awhile ago and then when they started climbing I put them up next to a trellis. I've got some started after them in ground in a different location. DH loves them as a snack and this is one that I think is a healthy alternative to chips and dried fruit. 

I was weed eating and cutting grass like crazy before our t. storms came yesterday late afternoon. I'm trying to make the yard less hospitable for ticks. After it dries out I'll be applying wood ashes liberally over everywhere but the potatoes, blueberries and strawberries. It may not do anything productive but at least I'll feel I'm trying to do something. I need to do more research about what ph the ticks like and then do the opposite.

I lost weight with stress and being on the run the last week and a half but now I'm at home more it's all coming right back on. I won't give up though...


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight is chicken meatloaf glazed with WS Applewood Sweet Onion BBQ sauce, mashed cauliflower, green beans for me-corn on the cob for DH. Frozen yogurt bar for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

We're having meatloaf for supper tonight w/mashed potatoes & brown gravy, corn and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Dessert is chocolate cake made w/sour cream, instant choc. pudding and choc. chips. Very dense and very delicious as is, but to make it truly over the top cover w/fresh whipped cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH brought home KingFish and my tummy is very happy. I love their fried whitefish, but everything is good. He brought 2 carry out boxes that had/have fried whitefish, fried shrimp, onion rings, hushpuppies, and coleslaw.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight was pork chops, leftover mixed veggies and a salad.


----------



## soulsurvivor

ah, the look and feel of a humid foggy early morning does something to the old body. If I have one more thing make a funny noise I'm going to drink me some oil, maybe olive or coconut oil would work. 

The kitchen smells so good this morning cause DH is frying up the Jake's sausage. What we don't eat with our scrambled eggs will get wrapped and go in the fridge and freezer to pull out for an instant heat up and sandwich fixing. 

Lunch is the last of the lettuce and tomato for making a salad. Also having a few more of the baked goldfish crackers and a glass of iced tea.

Supper has grill written all over it but the fresh veggies are getting slim picking here. For sure there will be white potatoes and vidalia onions but maybe have to pull out a freezer bag of corn to go with it. Grill meat is looking to be beef steak rough cut marinated in the bourbon sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fully back to reality after a wonderful vacation with my youngest daughter. 

I'm making low carb hot sausage stuffed peppers today. I'm not sure what else.


----------



## countryfied2011

Havent decided on supper yet...have a few rabbits to process today and tomorrow for customers...Next week the blackberries, blueberries and peaches will be ready and Fathers Day there is a big cookout here at the house..we will also be celebrating DH's birthday that day. So it is going to be a very busy next few days.

Tomorrow we also go to the customer appreciation day for propane/summer fill cant believe it is that time already. Not even thinking about cold weather but this is usually when to lock in prices. We still have some in the tank and 111 gallons from last winter on hold.

The bbq chicken meatloaf turned out pretty good...either have the remaining for lunch or supper and some veggies...have a few odds and ends of veggies that would be tasty in a foil pack on the grill.


----------



## susieneddy

This past weekend we went camping and made some Mountain Man Breakfast in the Dutch Oven for 8 people. We liked it so much that Susie made 2 big old pans of it at home in the oven.
Breakfast the rest of the week is a slice of the Mountain Man Breakfast. 
Lunch will be leftovers from last night


----------



## pixiedoodle

we had unexpected company monday evening that spent the nite & had brkfst tues morning before their flit to indy. my MIL got stranded at KCI because they canceled her flite to indy because of bad storms around chicago... she is nearly 80, was exhausted, hungary & got disoriented & didn't know what town she was in. legs & feet swollen & she needed to go to bed. we drove up to the airport & rescued her, brot her home , fed her salmon, yams, fresh garden broc. & cake, helped her get in bed & she was pretty good by morning. we got her up & fed her waffles & eggs, helped her get meds down & packed her up & took her back to airport. crazy that she had to fly from kansas city to DALLAS & THEN back to Indy!! they had a wheelchair ready for her in dallas & again when she go to indy. don't think she could have managed without it. she needs to never fly alone again!
dh will finish off the yams, broc. & have a meatloaf patty for lunch & pork burger for evening with some odds & ends. not sure what i will partake in today. maybe canned tom juice & a salad?
I need to pull out a small roast & get it going today for a meal tom & a few days to follow. getting ready to pick all the peas today or tom. & put our volunteer toms in that spot. fresh peas...yum!!


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up having breakfast for dinner. Had some ground beef thawed out, but then I saw the last of the blueberries that needed used up. Started out with 2 lbs of them and had them over a week. So, made blueberry syrup and pancakes.


----------



## Mickey

susieneddy, Mountain Man breakfast? Please 'splain? 

I had sausage, fried potato & onions, eggs, watermelon, small tomato juice and big iced tea for breakfast today(yep, I woke up hungry. LOL) and there's chicken salad in the fridge if I decide I need lunch. Supper will be leftover meatloaf, rice w/ brown mushroom gravy, fresh veggies w/ranch dip and there's more of that choc. cake for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

digging thru the fridge frzr i found 3 large bags of cut up stale white & sour dough bread that had gotten free...they were just 3 big balls of baked bread... i turned 1 & 1/2 of them into bread pudding with orang juice, blue berries, shredded apple, coconut & a handful of raisins. just about done & enough to feed the neighborhood. smells wonderful. haven't made any forever so anxious for it to get done & then chilled to ice cold. makes great mid-morning breakfast. think i'll make some van pudding to dollop on top. the smell of it baking is divine!


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey,

here is the recipe we used.

2 lbs sausage
2 lbs frozen has browns
8 eggs beaten with 1/4 cup of water
2 cups grated cheese

Over a full bed of hot coals, fry and crumble sausage. Remove cooked sausage and drain on paper towels. Using the sausage drippings in the pan brown the hash browns and spread them evenly in the bottom of the Dutch Oven. Place cooked sausage over potatoes. Pour the eggs over sausage layer. Sprinkle top with cheese. Cook with 8 coals underneath Dutch Oven and 16 coals on top for 20-25 minutes or until eggs are cooked.

The coals equal 350Â° so you can do this in an oven.

We wish we had added some onions and mushrooms which would have added some moisture to the meal.

With this meal you can add anything you want like bacon or ham


----------



## light rain

DH is continuing to improve and thank you all for your prayers and support.

I'm going to make some high fiber/complex carb. dishes, 2 sm. ones to take to him when I go in.

I've had a couple of cups of tea today, some whole grain baguette, strawberries and I've defrosted some turkey stock. I plan to make some soup with onion, Chinese cabbage (it's going to seed so I've got to use it quickly), cilantro and chicken. I also have a pot of 15 beans soaking and will put them in the crockpot tonight with garlic and spices. 

Pixiedoodle, I am sorry to hear of your MIL's bad flight experience. Glad you were able to give her good food and rest that she needed. Flying is hard even for much younger, healthy people with the way the airlines do things now...


----------



## Mickey

Thank you susieneddy, it looks delicious. I can see where it would be very good to make when camping


----------



## light rain

The soup turned out great and I realized I forgot to say when I was out today I got a small fries, small coke and a cheeseburger. 

I got a few honey berries off my 2 bushes and now hope to get a fair amt. more next year. The currants are coming along but not ripe yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for 3 got stretched into dinner for 6 tonite. Planned on having big ol' hamburger steaks because we are taste testing some beef. We took in a bull and a steer, our in-laws bought the steer and we swapped out some ground beef to compare. Veggie stir fry and corn on the cob. Well then DS and DGD showed up, brought the lawnmower over for us to use because ours is broke. OK, make that medium size hamburger steaks, dinner for 5. Then along comes DGS, he doesn't live close by anymore but had been over at DS's house doing his laundry. OK, make that small hamburger steaks to get 6 of them. Added more veggies to the stir fry and made some rice. Nobody went away hungry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lunch and dinner will be out or take out today. We're heading en masse to visit my 86 year old father in law.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Chicken and Cashews from the local Chinese place. I also bought lunch for today from them. It is Kung Pao Chicken. I got bought of them extra spicy.

Guess what I had for breakfast this morning....yes you are correct another portion of the Mountain Man Breakfast


----------



## soulsurvivor

My breakfast didn't look near that good susieneddy. Thanks for the photo too as I always enjoy looking at good food.

We're well on our way to an above 90 sunny day here and it's not yet too terrible humid. You can walk outside without your skin screaming to go back in.

As usual one or more of our meals are grilled outside and today is no exception. Lunch was grilled hot dogs left from the last time the grandkids were here so those were nearing extinction and had to be used or loosed. Not too bad either and ate along with leftover beans and coleslaw from I don't remember when, but it was all good. Anyways we let our mouths clean out the fridge of the rougher stuff to make way for the newer stuff. 

Supper is going to be grilled porterhouse, big and thick with a grill pack of paper thin potatoes and onions with plenty of butter butter butter.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well, we got our propane paid for the winter @ 1.38...Rabbits are all process except the ones that wont be ready until next month.

Supper is Morey's Grilled Seasoned Tilapia, sweet potato fries and the rest of the slaw i made the other night.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops, potatoes with vidalia onion, and green salad. Love vidalia season! Got a 6 lb bag from Sam's, will need to use them up quick, they don't keep long.


----------



## light rain

I had oatmeal with cinnamon, coconut oil and a spoon of Bonne Maman, cherry. Later, deviled eggs, komoncha (Junniper/Rose, and kale salad. Then when I got home tonight I cooked a small chuck steak that was surprisingly tender and a Grolsch. There will be leftovers on the steak... :=0) I plan to use those beer bottles to contain flavored vinegars.


----------



## pixiedoodle

beans & cornbread from the frzr. salad to go with it. leftovers re-heated this evening . chopped avocado & cherry tomatoes with corn chips for snack later.
bread pudding with vanilla pudding on top & a sprinkle of fresh blueberries & fresh nectarines.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Another nice day in store for us and looking forward to eating more meals outside. We don't go camping anymore but my favorite part about camping was the food and how it tastes better outside, especially breakfast. This morning me and DH enjoyed our eggs and juice/coffee on the patio while watching the hummers have theirs. Nice cool breeze and warm temperatures combined to make it a little slice of heaven.

Lunch will be a salad of some type. Looks like multiple choice of lettuce, sliced fresh strawberries, fresh radishes, sliced cantaloupe, or kale. Will also have the homemade ranch dressing and a few crackers. Unsweetened iced tea to wash it down.

Supper is grilled pork chops and a foil pack of yellow squash and vidalia onion with a few chopped red peppers in there for some color. Cold bottle drinks to quench the thirst.


----------



## Irish Pixie

This morning I had mixed berries low fat cottage cheese and Truvia, and a full press full of coffee. I still have 12 lbs I need to lose.

Tonight is t bone steaks, grilled asparagus, and Vietnamese coleslaw. The slaw is a new recipe but sounds good. 

MO Cows, my husband is obsessed with Vidalia onions when they're in season.


----------



## Mickey

Supper will be pasta salad made w/tuna and shrimp, deep fried cod, cole slaw and fresh cucumber & onion pickle, and since it's hot and humid today, something cold for dessert :icecream:


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh didn't follow the menu so TODAY he is eating the meatloaf patty, broc & yams. later i think he'll finish off the stollard beans & corn bread. i've had pretzels, toast & 1/2 pt of my own canned tom juice....guess i should eat a real meal some day. i'm bad about that. i think i just pick on junk all day. been up & awake since 4 am so think a nap mite do me some good! feeling cranky....


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight is taco night, actually I make mine into a salad, dh eats his like tacos...lol 

Dessert is low cal cheesecake..not the traditional cheesecake but it works for me...take 2 cups of vanilla non fat greek yogurt(I use dannon light and fit) and 2 Tlbsp of sf cheesecake pudding mix and a little bit of milk not quite a 1/4 cup, whip it up and put in your ramekins. You can add fruit later or do what I did put a squirt of hersheys sf chocolate syrup and sprinkle of crushed pecans and a dallop of LOL no sugar heavy whipped cream....yum, yum 107 calories, 12 carbs 2 fat...9 protien


----------



## light rain

I finished off the chuck steak today. After several cups of tea I had 15 beans with grated cheese on the top. Also took the meat drippings and cooked up some Chinese cabbage and onions from outside. Picked some strawberries and had those. Also ate some blueberries from the store. 

I have tried a new type of Triscuit with coconut oil in it and few of those satisfy me if I'd like something a little sweet. 

Had one of my champagne currants and I think I rushed it a little. Whoaa...:yuck: Got to let them get a little pinker... Patience...


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight. Tuna melts and pea salad.


----------



## Mickey

Supper tonight was at Wendy's. I had a baconator and sm. cup of chili. Dessert will be some cold stuff later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The slaw with Nuoc Cham was delicious. I'll make it with broccoli slaw next time. I truly love grilled asparagus.

We're going to the drive-in tonight and DH wants pizza from an excellent pizzeria that is on the way.

ETA: I decided on 3 scrambled eggs, bacon, a half an avocado, and blue crab salsa. Oh, my.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Oh my is right! That sounds so good Irish Pixie! Well, we had simple breakfast stuff again as we think we're big time outdoor eaters now with our new patio table and chairs. It is nice though to have a chair underneath that's not ripping at the seams and falling apart. 

Breakfast was fried egg and pancake with maple syrup for me and just a pancake for DH to have with his black coffee. I had my little shot of orange juice and chased it with a glass of ice water.

Lunch is going to be another choose your toppings salad. Same choices as yesterday with a few red peppers and vidalia onion slices added. Iced tea for refreshment.

Supper may have to happen only from the crock pot tonight as we have a good chance of thunderstorms then. If no grilling we'll have pulled pork on buns with a skillet of fried corn, potatoes, onions. If grilling is possible the steak will be filet migon wrapped in bacon.


----------



## susieneddy

Susie cooked us up a pot of Cajun Jambalaya for dinner last night. The recipe was by Emeril Lagasse. Of course she tweaked it to suit our likes.


----------



## countryfied2011

Just finished making two loaves of bread--they are cooling right now. Supper tonight is chicken burgers on the grill, potato salad with new little red potatoes and corn on the cob. Dessert will probably be watermelon. Got a wonderful Sugar Baby Watermelon at a local stand yesterday. It just melts in your mouth and so sweet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

well yesterdays plan didn't work either s dh ate the stollard beans & pone this evening with cantaloupe. i had cantaloupe & this morning i had about 1/3 of a waffle. we made a trip to the junk store since it moved from right down the road to about a couple miles away. it is huge now & they say they STILL don't have room to get it all out there. picked up 3 loaves of free bread on our way out....farm to market whole wheat, un-sliced rye loaf & a nice sliced multigrain. kept out the farm to market & dble wrapped & stuck the other 2 in the frzr. killed me to pay nearly $4. for a loaf of bread on thursday!. now we won't have to buy any for several weeks or more.
i have garden fresh peas, onions, carrots & summer squash, asparagus cut up with seasonings & ready to stir-fry tom. & will serve with meatloaf patty i found still in the meat drawer. may just re-heat the 2 tiny pork pattys too. it will all be good when it's stir fried & tender. can't wait to give it a twirl. haven't made anything like that for a while. maybe ought to toss in a handful of chpd bell peppers from the frzr. too. now that sounds good to me.


----------



## MO_cows

Made the italian version of swiss steak tonite. Had some spaghetti sauce that needed used up. Mashed potatoes with parmesan, green beans.


----------



## light rain

I took in Greek yogurt for DH and I to eat while I visited with him. I didn't want stay to wait until suppertime because the last time I did that I had a little bit scary incident on the drive home at dusk. 

Last time it was raining heavily and I was driving on a 2 lane hwy. There were road signs on the side of the road saying "road work". There was a car off on my side of the road and a car off on the other side facing me. The car facing me flashed it's lights. Behind me was a supreme idiot wanting me to go 60 or 65 because he couldn't wait to get home. Well it wasn't road work but one of the two cars had hit a doe and she was injured right in the middle of the road. I felt sorry for everyone and hoped that the Police would get there soon to dispatch her. 

Tonight I cooked up some beef liver and shared with the critters, had an avocado with sea salt and Tellicherry pepper. Also finished up the 15 beans. Tomorrow I going to try my hand at cabbage rolls. I plan to use some of the Portuguese kale to roll them in... Also had a little Lindt's orange, almond dark chocolate.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The drive-in was a bust, it was full and we got there an hour before the show started! We came home, ate pizza and wings, and watched Secretariat. 

I can't decide if I want to grill chicken and have a little cook out, or try the newish Italian place in our tiny village. I've heard the patio is just awesome.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## light rain

I'm Irish/Swedish/Welch predominately but Italian food is my favorite. Got some Zatta melons started from seed that I hope to get to taste. I would like to spend the rest of my life discovering the herbs and foods from Italy. 

If you get to go to Eataly in NYC definitely make the time to spend an hour or two in there. I brought home a salami for my DH as the one souvenir that came back home with me. He was extremely happy!


----------



## Irish Pixie

light rain said:


> I'm Irish/Swedish/Welch predominately but Italian food is my favorite. Got some Zatta melons started from seed that I hope to get to taste. I would like to spend the rest of my life discovering the herbs and foods from Italy.
> 
> If you get to go to Eataly in NYC definitely make the time to spend an hour or two in there. I brought home a salami for my DH as the one souvenir that came back home with me. He was extremely happy!


I love Eataly! We go to NYC a couple times a year, usually. I love deli (Artie's on Broadway is a fav) because there isn't any near me and it's a treat. 

My favorite food right now is Vietnamese.


----------



## countryfied2011

we are going to my parents this afternoon for supper...so no cooking here  Dad is having beef roast, fresh yellow squash, boiled cabbage, new potatoes and carrots.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was sub sandwiches/grinders made at the house. I figure it will be something light for supper (I'm still full from lunch, lol). Last night was a thickburger from Hardee's and Friday night was a good night for Korean (my oldest child's birthday). So Friday evening I had Bibimbap and a bunch of delicious sides.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We had the steak last night so that left the pulled pork for today and tonight. Also have had sliced tomatoes, baked beans, coleslaw and small slider buns to use for making sandwiches. Iced unsweetened tea for me and cold beer for DH.


----------



## pixiedoodle

forgot today was our 42 anniversary & we always go to olive garden for that. we had th 2/$25 & dh got 3 meat fettucine & i got ckn citrus something or another on pasta. also came with a small dessert. that was enough pasta for 4 or 5 people. brot 90% of it home. same with husbands but he brot home about 30%. it also had salad & i ate 2 helpings of that instead of my pasta. well either way it won't get wasted. dh can eat on all that pasta for several days. i made my veg. stir fry this morning & it will go well on/in the pasta & I may add even some prego italian sausage sauce to it if needed. good thing we don't eat out very often cause we'd be broke & fatter than we already are. On the other hand tomorrow is another day.


----------



## countryfied2011

Happy Anniversary PD...


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, Olive Garden was our go to place for celebration when our daughter and son were in college. We haven't been for awhile but sometime this summer we'll plan on a day out. Always good food and above average wait staff. There was one waitress that we always asked for but she left for another opportunity. 

In the meantime I cooked Italian sausage today and plan on trying to recreate their Zuppa Toscani soup. Potatoes, kale and sausage and basil. I'm afraid I can't pick my basil yet so bay or rosemary may have to suffice...

OH, before I forget...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


----------



## Mickey

We just had sandwiches and chips for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Great minds think alike Mickey. I just had another pulled pork slider and a bunch of Pringles. Maybe I can sleep good now.


----------



## sniper69

Supper ended up being a small batch of chicken and yellow rice (something quick, lol).


----------



## MO_cows

Intended to grill chicken last night, but a little storm moved thru at the wrong time. So stewed the chicken. While it was cooking, big garden friend showed up with a couple HUGE heads of cabbage. So cooked some cabbage in some of the chicken broth, too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm really jealous of your cabbage MO_cows. Sounds delicious too!

This morning our breakfast was a protein drink for DH as he's already on the move for the day doing his thing of getting together with his golf buddies for a few rounds of golf before the heat sets in. We're going up in the 90s again for the 6th day in a row.

My breakfast was half a banana with a spoon of pb and my orange juice shot.

Lunch is going to be that same salad although the choices are beginning to run out and it's looking like a salad of just lettuce and tomato, which is fine with me. 

Supper will be grilled burgers if it doesn't rain and skillet burgers if it does. Also having oven fries grilled or baked with olive oil and a few shakes of red pepper and salt.


----------



## light rain

I didn't get the cabbage rolls made last night so I cooked up the ground beef, onion and spices today. I'll try to get the rice cooked tonight and make them. I did make the Zuppa Tuscani and that was very tasty. I'm saving some for DH. :grin:

This morning was several cups of tea and a nice ripe avocado with black pepper and sea salt. Also I had a few spoons of the meat mixture while tasting for spicing...

My good friend in Florida put a couple of over-ripe grape tomatoes in a big pot about 2 1/2 mo. ago. Now she goes out and picks 10 to 20 at a time, freezes some and shares with her friends. I asked her how many pint containers had she filled and I think she figured about 20. Not bad from something most folks would consider garbage... She also bought sweet banana pepper plants and they are still producing and she waits until the peppers get a bright reddish orange to pick them. She says they are so sweet and much easier for her to digest than green peppers... Fruits and vegetables taste so much better when you can pick them at their ideal stage of ripeness! :thumb:


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is t bone steaks, brown rice and quinoa and a veggie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Dh is cooking, and that usually means hotdogs.


----------



## MO_cows

With a bunch of cabbage and beef in the house, seems like cabbage rolls is the logical thing to make for dinner. But I don't care for the condensed tomato soup sauce in most of the recipes. And I'm not a big fan of carefully blanching all those leaves and rolling them all up, either. So I think I will make a cabbage roll inspired skillet dish, and use up the last of my frozen diced garden tomatoes too.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We just had one of those little pop up rain showers and if it doesn't get any worse than this we're good to go with the outdoor grilling. DH came home after lunch with a sack of garden gold one of his golf buddies brought to share with everyone. Lucky us and we got a sack with a head of cabbage, so my wish was granted. lol. DH will be using it to make garden soup in a chicken stock base like MO_cows made. He's going to wait and make it on one of the more rainy days this week. He likes playing with his food.


----------



## pixiedoodle

it has just poured here the past few hours. first 20 min shower left us with an inch & 1/2 of rain. now we have way more & this is just getting started they say. i pulled up all the peas after the first shower & have been shelling them ever since. dh went back to work part time today for the company he worked for for ten yrs & when he broke his leg they let him go 3 days later. after 3 yrs , they called last week & offered him a part time job in the computer portion of their print shop & he took it. now he is home & finishing shelling the peas. no more peas! they are tooooo much trouble!! good but a pain in the rear.
eating left over olive garden tonite & plenty for several other meals too. this rain is god for the garden but sure makes a mess in there as well. our onions are rotting!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was meatloaf, garlic mashed potatoes, and vegetables (some of my young 'uns wanted mixed vegetables, the rest of us had some asparagus my dad and stepmom gave me from their garden).


----------



## 36376

Hamburgers and potatoes/onions packets on the grill. Peppers and cucumbers from the garden.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's been so humid here that neither one of us has wanted to eat much. It's supposed to get better tomorrow. 

Today is errand and grocery shopping day so we'll have a late lunch out, so far we've decided on Vietnamese, and we'll just pick at leftovers for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're still in the same weather pattern so supper grilling is once again an iffy affair. Times like this the crock pot becomes the choice for menu adjustments and today it's simmering away with beef tips and will eventually have a mushroom gravy that will be served over mashed potatoes. Will probably have some type of vegetable pulled from the freezer to heat and eat with it.

Breakfast was scrambled eggs with bacon. Black coffee for both of us. I also had my shot of oj.

Lunch is going to be an eat whatever you can find type of meal.


----------



## Mickey

We're having kabobs of steak cubes, vidalia onions, red peppers and pineapple. It's chilly and rainy here again so I'll make some fried potatoes and corn on the cob to go with the kabobs.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We still have a few thunder boomers moving through so it's a good thing we decided to do the cooking indoors. Found a bag of frozen broccoli hiding in the freezer and it's going to be steamed and drained and topped with the beef mushroom gravy, which is smelling so good right now. 

Lunch was deviled eggs and BBQ flavor Pringles. I've become an official portion controller of the Pringles and carefully monitor all consumption of these delightful slivers of intense flavor. I've even taken up decorating the house with these vase like round cans of joy. Every room has a can sitting somewhere in easy reach and each is a different flavor and intentionally chosen to match the flavor with its' room decor. 

Understand I have a limited lifestyle so here goes:
BBQ in the kitchen
Memphis BBQ in the living room
Sour cream and onion in the bathroom
Original in the bedroom
Cheddar cheese in the computer room
Duplicates of each are stocked in the pantry


----------



## susieneddy

no idea what we are having for dinner tonight. I had 2 big containers of watermelon for lunch.


----------



## susieneddy

well dinner tonight was deep fried fish. The fish we used was Corvina which is a sea bass. We also had hush puppies that we made from a mix (Gluten Free) we bought at the Lodge Outlet store Sunday.
We broke in our new 10" Dutch Oven tonight. Sorry about the huge pictures


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight was a chicken casserole, and broccoli and cheese, dessert was frozen yogurt bar. It has been so hot here...I was able to get 2 gallons of blueberries from the berry farm today, will go back next week when they have more coming in. He said they werent quite all ready yet. But the ones I got are so good....big fat sweet juicy blueberries :grin:

susieneddy--food looks so good :rock:


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, it was good. We will have it again tomorrow night since we had leftovers. Watermelon for lunch again tomorrow.

I hate to brag but Susie is an awesome cook. Since we have been together I have gained way too much weight.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was taco salad (requested by my (now) 16 y.o. for his birthday meal). Dessert was cheesecake (for some reason my two oldest prefer having a cheesecake instead of a traditional birthday cake....  ).

I'm trying to decide what to make tomorrow for supper. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're looking at the last of the rain storms for this morning and when this clears out there shouldn't be any rain again until around supper time. That's ok as we can use the rain. 

Breakfast was a waffle with a pat of butter and a drip of maple syrup. Washed it down with black coffee. Had my last drop of oj too. Getting a grocery list ready for tomorrow.

Lunch is whatever we can rustle up from the freezer or the pantry. There's certainly no leftover stuff in the fridge. I can entertain myself doing the Pringle house tour but it would taste better if I had a good sandwich to accompany it. 

Supper will be pinto bean soup which is already simmering on the back burner. DH will bake cornbread later but will have to use powdered egg and milk to make it. There's certainly no fresh egg/milk left. It's easy enough to go to town and get the needed items, but ever so often we like to try our hand at roughing it a little.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH requested spaghetti squash casserole for supper. I make it with hot italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. He loves it, and the humidity has dropped to the point where starting the oven is actually an option.


----------



## countryfied2011

Irish Pixie said:


> DH requested spaghetti squash casserole for supper. I make it with hot italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. He loves it, and the humidity has dropped to the point where starting the oven is actually an option.



share please..:grin:


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> share please..:grin:


It started as this recipe but I'm "add a bit of this and a bit of that" kinda cook.

http://www.pinkbasil.com/italian-style-baked-spaghetti-squash/

The oven temp is the same but I added 15 minutes to the cooking time. I remove the casings of 3 large hot Italian sauages and fry until crisp. Then stir the sausage into the marinara sauce (I used my home canned) and layer sauce and squash like lasagna. I also use more mozzarella than the recipe calls for (just cuz it's delicious) thinly sliced on top, and bake until the cheese is browned and bubbly.

It's very good especially if you like your food on the spicy side.


----------



## MO_cows

It's looking like chicken/sausage jambalaya at our house. I have some cooked chicken meat and broth left over from the weekend, and "on sale" smoked sausage from my grocery trip last nite. 

I try menu planning but it never seems to work out as well as just keeping basic ingredients on hand, buying the things at the store that are the best buys, utilizing what's in season -- and then "winging it". DH calls it concocting. "What are you concocting for dinner tonight?"


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks IP, that looks delicious..I am that type of cook also...my daughter laughs at me because she will ask me about a recipe to give to her of a dish i made and by the time I get through with it.. the recipe and mine are different..she says mom you totally recreated it..lol

I have both a SS and Italian sausage...might be supper tomorrow night.:grin:


----------



## soulsurvivor

"concocting" I like the sound of that, like being creative and scientific all at the same time. I'd guess it's the process that makes for great cooks and great food. 

Someone here turned up the outdoor steam oven. As it heats up we have a better chance of severe weather later today. And no, that bean soup doesn't sound appealing at all....but not all is lost as DH came up with a stray can of Minute Maid and made a big pitcher of iced lemonade. In his freezer journey he also found a pack of hot dogs which he's grilling now to go with the beans and cornbread later.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH had leftover chicken casserole, and I had a ground chicken breast patty. Corn for him and green beans for me. Cucumbers and tomatoes with Marzzetti's light ranch veggie dip. We have been outside working most of the day in the heat and sun and I wasnt in the mood to cook..No dessert tonight because i have munching on blueberries all day :grin:


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was tacos. Quick and easy.


----------



## light rain

DH got to come home today! :nanner: Thank you for all your prayers! We didn't arrive at home until almost dark and then I had to take care of animals. I can't say enough about the good rehab facility that they have at the VA in Madison. Good group of healthcare professionals and programs designed to help the patient improve to a point past before they became ill.

So I had a pork steak cooked, a cabbage roll cooked in the refrigerator and we split those and then I had a baked potato with sour cream. Tomorrow will be heavy on the vegetables. 

We are now focusing on the fact that our DD got married in the last week to a great guy and we will be working on a menu so when they arrive with family we will do a cookout. It isn't until July so we got a little time to come up with ideas but definitely Italian sausages, hamburgers, and we're going to roast a turkey the day before and have homemade bread there for folks to make sandwiches. Also potato salad, watermelon/cantaloupe, baked beans. We're gonna have kimchee and rice, but put it just a little bit away in deference to the folks who would not touch kimchee with a 10 ft. pole.  We figure maybe 20 people but if more show up that's fine too. They are having a cookout in Long Island with his family this weekend which will have up to 50 or more people and another in Michigan before they come our way. Got to get a few items that say "WISCONSIN" so maybe cheese curds and cow pies (local chocolate company)... My how fast the time flies by...


----------



## Mickey

Mr susieneddie, You should be bragging! Just look at that delicious lookin' food. Yummm
My niece came after work to dig up some hosta's I wanted to get rid of, so DH picked up subs on his way home. I had steak,onions and provolone cheese, dh had Italian cold cuts and mil had blt. It was nice not to have to cook after working outside most of the day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is some kinda pork day. I got out pork loin chops and a large Boston butt. 

I'm thinking of doing the butt in the crockpot with a dry rub, shredding it, and doing a pulled pork BBQ with sauce on the side. The Vietnamese coleslaw or a new recipe I found for low country soused shrimp I found yesterday. 

DH has overtime (he works nights) until at least noon, and it will probably be a full shift until 3:30) so I usually fix him a snack for when he gets home and send his supper to go so he can get as much sleep as possible.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's good to know your DH finally got to come home light rain. I know you have to be breathing a big sigh of relief. 

IP, the pulled pork sandwiches and coleslaw sound really good to DH too. He's got a pork butt cooking in the shop oven and is on the way to the grocery or wherever to find cabbage to make coleslaw to go with it. There's a few other things on the list so he may be gone awhile. lol. We're out of basics here so he'll shop and carry home as his time allows.


----------



## MO_cows

Big garden friend sent a 5 gallon bucket of beets. So I'll be working on those. For a quick and easy dinner I'll heat up a ham steak and we'll have ham with cottage cheese and canteloupe.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i pulled a few beets yest & cooked them. we'll eat them cold & love them that way. for the first time I cooked the beet greens. used a bit of onion from the garden & then tossed in the greens, S&P & a teaspoon of sugar. quite tasty! i'll do that again. can't believe i never made them before. they went well with pork chops grilled in the micro grill, small salad & corn on the cob. i ate the greens but nothing else. wasn't hungary yest till about 9 pm so I had a couple pieces of toast & called it good for the day. had toast this morning & lots of coffee. maybe some fruit later or a ban/pnbutter shake in the ninja before i go shopping today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I like beets and beet greens but no one else in the family does. 

I had spicy salmon patties from Aldi for breakfast, very tasty. I had thawed them and they needed to be cooked so I traded them for bacon. Impressively good.


----------



## countryfied2011

LR glad DH is home...i know it is a relief for you, congrats also on your DD marriage.

We have a large cookout this Sunday here at the house with all the kids/grandkids on both our sides..plus parents/inlaws and ex-inlaws on DH side...we are pretty close around here..lol. I have catered the meat from Jim& Nicks BBQ and the sides dad and I are making. We will celebrate DH's birthday also besides FD. Saturday the Georgia Peach Truck will be in town so I will get to pick up peaches..

Tonights supper is Aldi BBQ ribs, and sides..


----------



## susieneddy

we both love to eat beets and the beet greens. We cook the greens with red onions, bacon and garlic...yum

Funny story about beets that happened to me (Eddy). We had beets for dinner and in a salad for a few days. 

One day at work I had blood in my urine :tmi: I called the Dr and setup an appointment to do some test. Well the urine had a little red in it but the results came back that isn't wasn't blood. 
The Dr and I were scratching our heads trying to figure out what was wrong.
I was telling Susie about the Dr visit so she took to Google. Well lo and behold it seems some people (me it seems) can have their urine turn red if they eat to many beets.... who knew that could happen. 
The next time I went to the Dr. I told him what she discovered. He said he had never heard of that before.


----------



## DW

Veg soup & wheat bread...ground the wheat this morning.


----------



## my4fireflies

Quail, kale, zucchini and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## light rain

I went out shopping and made a stir fry out of beef, onion, mushrooms, broccoli and spices. Had it over left over rice. It was tasty. 

The other night I made dolmas with wild grape leaves. It was good too. Used beef but some day I'll buy some ground lamb. I've got to start experimenting with more unusual methods. At some point in the summer the wild grape leaves get little bumps on them. Don't know what it is but it doesn't look very appetizing.... :umno:

Soulsurvivor and Countryfied, thank you. Yes I am glad to have him home. We kibbitz quite a bit after awhile but nothing felt quite right with him not here... I didn't mind being alone at night but felt a bit uncomfortable coming home after dark to an empty house...


----------



## my4fireflies

Susie-I hear ya on the pink pee! LOL! In my early 20s I lived on a commune for about 6 months. We grew all our own food. Well, we were running low as winter continued. We had an abundance of beets and squash, but not much else. We ate beets at almost every meal. Roasted beets, beet juice, and even "Beetza"--pizza made with beets grated into tomato the sauce. Another time we were blessed with a free truck load of very ripe bananas......:banana:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing a Mediterranean frittata for supper tonight. I have a lot of veggies and eggs and I think frittatas are a great way to use them up. They are also one of the few meatless meals that DH actually likes rather than just tolerates.


----------



## countryfied2011

So yall tell me what beets taste like..i have never tried them. 

Tonight is salmon patties, and sweet potato fries


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> So yall tell me what beets taste like..i have never tried them.
> 
> Tonight is salmon patties, and sweet potato fries


Beets are earthly and sweet to me, but DH says they taste like dirt to him.


----------



## CountryMom22

My family likes beets, even though I agree, they do taste "earthy". Love em' anyway.

My husband and older son are away for a few days, so younger son and I are eating whatever comes to hand. Tonight will be BLT's before we go roller skating. My son asked for pancake for breakfast, and although I don't really feel like pancakes this time of year, I do usually let him dictate what we eat when the rest of the family is gone. So pancakes it will be.


----------



## soulsurvivor

countryfied2011 said:


> So yall tell me what beets taste like..i have never tried them.


I love pickled beets but haven't had them in years. They are canned in a pickling brine and have added sugar to make them sweet. We used to eat them all the time with pinto beans and cornbread. Pickled beets were always on the dinner table at the farm. We never used the beet greens for anything other than feeding to the pigs, but that was farm life in the ancient days. 

We're looking at a rain soaking of a weekend so DH is trying to plan up lots of cooking fun for himself. He's got a garden bounty he bought from a neighbor up the road. He got a sack of new red potatoes, the little ones. He's going to use some of those to cook up a big pot of new green beans and country ham tomorrow. Tonight he's cooking a head of fresh cabbage in a pot of chicken stock and other vegetables to make soup. He'll cook and cool that for several days to get it just the way he wants it, thick and creamy. What we don't eat will be put into the freezer.

He's also had the grill going since lunch cooking up foil vegetable packs. What we don't eat tonight will go into covered containers in the fridge for reheat this weekend. One pack is yellow squash, vidalia onion, garlic, butter, olive oil, red peppers and red pepper sauce. Another pack is sweet corn cut off cob, tiny red potatoes, chopped green peppers and butter with chili seasonings. There's also a stack of grilled hamburgers that we can heat and eat when needed to feed hungry faces that sometimes show up on the weekend. I've got containers of sliced tomatoes along with celery and carrot sticks to eat with homemade dip or dress up a sandwich.

The rain is just now starting. The forecast is for a couple of inches daily through Monday.


----------



## Mickey

Agree, beets are earthy and yummy; especially roasted. And I still make pickled beets too Soul, but my recipe calls for cinnamon sticks added to the brine as well. Delicious.
DH left in the wee hours of this morning on his annual fishing trip and my youngest dd is picking up mil after work today to keep her for the week-end, then I'll be free as a bird until Mon. morning. :nanner: I love my family, but boy I sure look forward to this little vacation every year.
The wives get together and cook stuff for the guys to take with them and I made a big pasta salad, big pot of chili, sliced up a gallon bag of vidalia onions and peppers, they like to fry them up to have w/ hot sausage subs & hamburgers, etc., and made a batch of gingersnaps and a chocolate pudding cake. The other wives made other stuff, so they guys eat very well while at the cabin. I kept out a bit of the chili and pasta salad for myself and those will be part of my suppers for a couple of days. 
Two of the local supermarkets have lobsters on sale this week so I'm going to treat myself and pick up a couple of them for my supper tonight. Will have pasta salad and tossed salad to go with. 
Have a good week-end everyone


----------



## MO_cows

Speaking of beets....I was blessed with a 5 gallon bucket of them and more to come when the garden dries out some. Pickling most of them. I put in extra spices, love the spice tones in the brine. 

Always had a curiosity to make borscht, since cabbage and beets are ready around the same time, but haven't ever done it yet.


----------



## susieneddy

last night Susie didn't feel like cooking so went to Steak n Shake. First time we have been there in yrs.

Lunch today was at a Thai Restaurant.
Susie had Gaeng Kaew Wan (Green curry with coconut milk, basil leaves, carrot, Thai eggplant, hot chili,bell pepper, green pea and ------ lime leaves) and I had Pad Kee Mow (Flat noodles, broccoli, carrot, basil, bell pepper and sweet onion).

We topped it off with their homemade coconut ice cream...yum it was delicious

Not sure why it won't allow the word before lime? It is spelled k a f f i r


----------



## pixiedoodle

micro-grilled 3 strip steak halves yest. for dh & cooked peas from the garden & we finished off the beet greens. i had a a mix of greens, beets & peas all mixed together..but then I LIKE my food to touch! warming up leftover tonite. i have been busy & forgot to eat so i'll make up for it later. think I may have a sandwich of some sort & fruit. been looking for family things to pass on to my nieces & nephews. they need to enjoy them while they're young. i've had my time with them so it's tie to pass it on.


----------



## light rain

Susieneddy, the k word is an ethnic slur(an especially offensive one). I believe you can safely call it makrut or lime leaves. 

I need to purchase one for future leaf-gathering. I love the flavor in soups and I believe I can learn to make cleaning products from the leaves also.


----------



## my4fireflies

Hmmmm beets: sweet earth.


----------



## countryfied2011

thanks everyone...guess i will get some and give them a try. Today I get to go pick up fresh peaches...cant wait. We finally got some much needed rain yesterday and it is is raining this morning..

Here is DH working in our garden yesterday..we are starting to get little groceries on everything..lol Have no clue what we are eating today..too early to think about it..


----------



## Irish Pixie

I didn't even feel like making an easy as pie frittata last night so we had leftover pulled pork BBQ and coleslaw. 

DH is working overtime evening shift today so I'll make the frittata and a salad to send with him for his supper. 

Your garden is beautiful, countryfied2011.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Susieneddy, the k word is an ethnic slur(an especially offensive one). I believe you can safely call it makrut or lime leaves..


I had to go look up the word to see why it is an offensive word because I had never heard of that before?
What is interesting is that word is on the Thai menu in describing what was in the meal. I guess to the Thai people it isn't offensive:shrug:


----------



## soulsurvivor

countryfied2011 said:


> Here is DH working in our garden yesterday..we are starting to get little groceries on everything..lol Have no clue what we are eating today..too early to think about it..



"little groceries on everything" .... that's funny and oh so true. I think you have pretty garden dirt too. Good and dark and rich looking, the kind I like to go barefoot in. I miss not having a big garden.

Some are probably singing rain rain go away today but we haven't had any flash flooding or problems yet. The rain was needed here. We had our breakfast out in the shop this morning so DH could keep a check on all he's got simmering away out there. Sure did smell good with the country ham seasoning up the beans and taters. And I had to taste test the cabbage soup. Took me a bowl or two to give an honest opinion. 

Hope you all have a good day of food and fun.


----------



## light rain

Beautiful garden Countryfied! You and your DH are going to get a lot of good food and healthy ingredients from such a big and diverse growing area. 

I made chicken soup today with carrots, onions, celery, ginger and spices. We each had a lime Outshine bar afterwards. Only 70 calories but lots of flavor. We also had some hummus with carrot sticks before the soup.

Still have tomatoes and peppers to plant. We've had so much rain and with everything going topsy turvey there are still items to be set in. Hope we have a late freeze...


----------



## MO_cows

We had steaks on the grill tonite. Had the local family over as a Father's Day get-together, so tomorrow everyone can spend time with their father as an immediate family if they want to. Strip steak, rib steak, and found one package of filet. Baked beans, potato salad and beet salad. Cookies for dessert. It was HOT today but there was a breeze and the worst heat of the day was past before our dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Countryfied, love those garden pics. A well tended vegetable garden is just as beautiful as flower beds in its own way.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks everyone...DH loves his garden, he tends the garden and I do the canning. There is also a cantaloupe patch and a pepper patch I just didnt get any pictures of it. One of the patches i showed are green beans and the other patch that looks like it has a lot of weeds..is the new white sweet potato I planted this year for the first time.

Last night supper was FYO...I had a veggie burger and DH had turkey sandwich. 

Today is our family cookout...need to get in the kitchen and start making salads.

Have a great day...and Happy Father's Day to all our "father cooks"..:grin:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm not the "griller" of the family but DH loves seasoned grilled pork loin chops so that's what I'm making. I'll do grilled asparagus as well, and some other type of vegetable. 

He'll have to have his to go as he's working overtime evenings again today. 

Have a nice Father's Day today.


----------



## soulsurvivor

This is the most beautiful morning weather wise and there's a nice breeze keeping all that sun's heat in check. We had a lovely breakfast outdoors on the patio with mushmelon slices, sausage links and scrambled eggs. Black coffee and iced tea sipped slowly to make a nice experience last as long as possible.

Lunch is going to be after church and will consist of quick to eat burgers and potato salad before heading out the door to the Louisville Zoo. Bye you all and have fun! Dad gets in free today and they get to meet and greet with Sponge Bob. 

Supper will be similar to what we had last night, country ham, green beans, new red potatoes, cabbage soup, and fried cornbread. I can hardly wait it's so good. 

Happy Dad Day y'all and have a fun time with the ones you love.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a pot of beets on the stove and after these get cooked the pickling starts. 4 gallon bags in the frig already cooked off and peeled. Dinner will be a quick one, we have leftover steak - can you believe it - so will stir fry mushroom, onion, zuchinni and steak strips. Green salad and garlic bread.


----------



## my4fireflies

Steak, grilled zucchini, potato salad with dill and garlic scapes from the garden


----------



## Irish Pixie

my4fireflies said:


> Steak, grilled zucchini, potato salad with dill and garlic scapes from the garden


We grill zucchini a lot. I love to baste it with Tiger Sauce, our soon to be son-in-law is from Louisiana and he recommended it. It's quite spicy but really good.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's a mop wringing Monday and we're heading into a week of afternoon highs in the 90s with heat indexes over a 100. Wear your sweat soakers with pride and carry your water with you. This is the kind of weather where you want to cook everything outside to keep from heating up the house. 

Breakfast was a good omelet using fresh eggs with a sprinkling of shredded cheddar cheese. Black coffee and iced tea.

Lunch is going to be grilled salad. It's everything that's no longer fresh in the fridge seasoned with grated parmesan and a bit of olive oil and roasted until limp and yelling for mercy. Washing it down with iced lemon water.

Supper is more of same weekend supper menu and I ain't complaining. Frying up new cornbread cakes and washing it all down with cold root beer from glass bottles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing green shrimp curry for supper tonight. DH brought home delicious Italian cookies this morning. He knows he's not supposed to do this (I have no self control) but he wanted to say "thank you" for all the good food I cook. :kiss:

I could never survive a Kentucky summer, soulsurvivor. Heat indexes above 70 are horrendous, I can't even imagine near 100.

ETA: Oops, I meant dew points over 70, a heat index of 70 is wonderful.


----------



## pixiedoodle

over the wknd. they had funeral number two for my late FIL who passed dec 28th. this was in a dif town & a small chapel & graveside service. had family reunion following it. had catered in food & it seems as tho something wasn't good....yes i got food poisoning from something...prob the potato salad! 
at least glad to be home out of the heat! outdoor funeral when the wind is blowing 40 mph & it's 100 degrees is not a good day for graveside services!
anyway, i am re-cooking the BBQ beans from the dinner. have cleared out a few odds & ends & turned into a meal. won't be cooking anything else for a few days. trying out toast today with iced tea. seems safe enough to eat so far....
tom. will be items from the side frzr. salmon fillet for dh , salad, baked beans & jello. i'll be eating lots of jello & pudding coming up after oral surgery for gum implant thursday morning so jello & pudding along with ramen will be my best friends...
i'll have enough prepared in advance so dh doesn't have to do anything but re-heat in the micro . going to be an interesting week...


----------



## sniper69

Happy Father's day (a day late). 

For Father's day meal we had Kalbi (flanken style beef ribs in a kalbi marinade), porterhouse, and some oven roasted potatoes (coated with salt, pepper, onion powder, rosemary, Parmesan cheese, and some olive oil). Also put on some "tube steaks" (hot dogs) for the young 'uns that prefer those to actual steaks (I know what is wrong with that, lol).

Not sure what to make for today's supper - but I'm leaning towards either a Korma or Tikka masala with some naan and basmati rice (if plans don't change).


----------



## CountryMom22

Crazy morning today so we had yogurt with fruit for breakfast and sandwichs for lunch. Dinner will be bbq chicken with a garden salad and rolls. There is some left over chocolate layer cake from son's birthday for dessert. Hopefully that will still leave me some time to get out in the garden tonight. As hot as it is here right now (87 degrees) at least it's not that humid, but tomorrow it's suppose to feel like 100! I can't handle that kind of heat so I'm hoping to get all caught up in the garden tonight. Have a good one everyone! Sue


----------



## soulsurvivor

Irish Pixie said:


> I could never survive a Kentucky summer, soulsurvivor. Heat indexes above 70 are horrendous, I can't even imagine near 100.
> 
> ETA: Oops, I meant dew points over 70, a heat index of 70 is wonderful.


I don't have a clue what the proper way is to say it's just too dang hot and humid, so I try to stay close to what the NOAA tells me. Here's what they said in the special weather statement titled "Hot and Muggy" for my location today:

"Afternoon temperatures near or just above 90 degrees combined with a humid airmass over the region will result in peak heat index readings around 100 each afternoon through Thursday. . . "


There's no mention anywhere of a dew point. However there is a daily chance of rain. DH and I call it ******* Tropical Forest time.


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor said:


> I don't have a clue what the proper way is to say it's just too dang hot and humid, so I try to stay close to what the NOAA tells me. Here's what they said in the special weather statement titled "Hot and Muggy" for my location today:
> 
> "Afternoon temperatures near or just above 90 degrees combined with a humid airmass over the region will result in peak heat index readings around 100 each afternoon through Thursday. . . "
> 
> 
> There's no mention anywhere of a dew point. However there is a daily chance of rain. DH and I call it ******* Tropical Forest time.


soulsurvivor, you could be doing the forecast for Tn....hot and humid


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> soulsurvivor, you could be doing the forecast for Tn....hot and humid


I'm exact center of Ky so yep, sometimes our weather is your weather too. You get the higher hills though where the cooler breezes are better. Knob land is the best we can do in this part of the state.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have the same weather as Susieneddy because we are both in Middle TN...it is nasty out there. The rabbits have both fans and water bottles if it gets any worse they will have to go inside...but they seem to be holding it together for right now. They are in the woods so it is cooler there.

Cookout went well yesterday.. glad it is over though....I did my one party for the year..:sing: 

Well the weight loss clinic has started me on my transition to maintenance so they added 100 calories today..I now get 1200..As of today I have lost a total of 64.8. I should be on maintenance in 4 weeks.

Tonights supper for me was chicken patty, roasted BEETS...lol, brocolli and cheese and Thai Peanut Quinoa and Rice. We liked the beets so i guess i can add that to my list of veggies..Dessert if I eat any will probably be yogurt, I have already eaten two fresh peaches today so probably need to hold off on the fruit for today.


----------



## Mickey

I'm suffering "garden envy" Countryfied  I've been planting bits and pieces all week-end in between downpours. I should be able to finish it up tomorrow.

Supper tonight is leftover ground beef in brown mushroom gravy served over rice, corn and sliced fresh veggies and ranch dressing. Rhubarb cake for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

countryfied2011 said:


> Well the weight loss clinic has started me on my transition to maintenance so they added 100 calories today..I now get 1200..As of today I have lost a total of 64.8. I should be on maintenance in 4 weeks.


Congratulations!


----------



## light rain

Countryfied, you've have done great with your weight loss program! Do you think it was more the calorie restriction or the exercise program or the combination?

I made mayacoba beans with onions, spices and some bacon ends with the fat trimmed off. Also steamed broccoli. We have been keeping fresh blueberries and grapes for snacks. 

Seems like we're getting more than our share of rain. I looked at the wild black raspberries and I think the excess of water is having a negative affect. :=0(

I've been making catnip tea sometimes before I go to bed and found I like it and seems to be a good thing to drink in the evening... and the price it right. :heh: Got catnip EVERYWHERE.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm fully convinced I'm going to starve if my fridge isn't at least half full of something quick to eat. There's nothing in there that's yelling at me to rescue it from the cold. It's too early for breakfast so I'm left with peanut butter and nothing. I have leftovers of the supper meal we've been eating since the weekend. Heat and eat a bowl of cabbage soup I guess and be very glad I have it. That will be good enough to take meds with. Nite nite you all.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I never did get back to sleep. It may have been that soup, but it tasted good going down. I have the coffee ready and waiting on the hubby to get out of the shower so we can have our breakfast of omelets. After that we have plans to clean out the back closet and since it's mostly my junk I have to say yay or nay to what's bagged/boxed up to leave the premises. We need the storage room for a new small chest freezer. Looking forward to that as it means we can have more freezer space for fresh produce. It will also be easy for me to access so I won't have to go outside in the shop every time I want food.

No clue yet what lunch and supper will be.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is grocery shopping and errand day, plus it's my week to choose lunch.  I chose Vietnamese, but today I want Bun Bo Xao (lemon grass beef and noodle salad) cuz it's rainy and humid. 

Today is DH's day to cook supper, it's usually leftovers, but last night he said he was fixing hamburgers and, of course, hotdogs. He requested that I make a broccoli bacon salad too. We'll eat it on the covered porch downstairs, there is always a nice breeze.


----------



## MO_cows

Processed 10 more pints of pickled beets last nite, so dinner was easy. Dad brought home meatballs in spaghetti sauce from a church dinner Saturday, so heated those up in the microwave and boiled spaghetti.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BBQ shrded ckn from the frzr on bread,baked beans & the last of the potato salad for dh. i haven't eaten yet but think maybe a piece of fruit later. still have residual "feelings" from the stomach virus/food poisoning i got over the wknd. taking it slow in the food dept. made up 5 boxes of pudding & jello for when i have the oral surgery thursday. i'll be living on soft & lqd. for quite a while afterwards. making 3 more boxes of pudding & jello today. will cook up the ramen soup & be ready with that to just reheat as well. this getting old is TOUGH! all this dental/oral surgery is tough. wow! will be glad when this is done finally....or will it EVER be? not sure sure it will but will just go with the flow & do what i can. dh will be on his own for the next week in the food dept.


----------



## Mickey

It's hazy hot and humid out there today with thunderstorms in the forecast for later, and I'm trying to get the last of the garden plants in the ground. It has been slow going as I have to keep coming inside every little bit to cool off  
All that to say supper is going to be cold cold cold, and easy. Tossed salad, ham salad, potato salad and iced tea. And a big ole glass of root beer float for dessert. Right now it can't get cold enough. LOL


----------



## countryfied2011

> Countryfied, you've have done great with your weight loss program! Do you think it was more the calorie restriction or the exercise program or the combination?


thank you....it has probably a combination of a lot of things...lower calories, low carbs, low sodium...which cuts out a lot of processed foods, junk food etc. You can loose weight by just cutting calories but i also believe changing eating habits makes a big difference when you are older..when you are young your metabolism is a whole lot stronger. I also think the will and determination I have had to get it off has helped to....

I cannot begin to explain how much better I feel and the energy i have now. I have been push mowing our yard and it is a least a 1/2 acre...you would have never caught me doing that before...:hysterical: Not to bad for a 59 yr old lady with a hip replacement and copd..It is also good that I have expanded my taste buds to new veggies and fruits that i never thought i would ever eat..lol

I have gone from a size 18/20 down to a 12/14 in most clothes. 

Tonight's supper is catfish, coleslaw and yellow squash


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> thank you....it has probably a combination of a lot of things...lower calories, low carbs, low sodium...which cuts out a lot of processed foods, junk food etc. You can loose weight by just cutting calories but i also believe changing eating habits makes a big difference when you are older..when you are young your metabolism is a whole lot stronger. I also think the will and determination I have had to get it off has helped to....
> 
> I cannot begin to explain how much better I feel and the energy i have now. I have been push mowing our yard and it is a least a 1/2 acre...you would have never caught me doing that before...:hysterical: Not to bad for a 59 yr old lady with a hip replacement and copd..It is also good that I have expanded my taste buds to new veggies and fruits that i never thought i would ever eat..lol
> 
> I have gone from a size 18/20 down to a 12/14 in most clothes.
> 
> Tonight's supper is catfish, coleslaw and yellow squash


Congratulations!! It was a combination of lower calories, lower carbs (not low carb) and higher protein for me. It does cut out almost all processed food. I lost 25 lbs recently, and I'd like to lose 10 more. 

I still must have dark chocolate on a regular basis tho.


----------



## light rain

Thanks Countryfied and Irish Pixie for sharing your experiences. 

I was out doing errands today and while out bought a chuck steak, ground beef and coleslaw mix. I cooked the steak and DH will have his portion later. I'll make the coleslaw in a little while and then I have to go out and weedeat. There are nettles taller than me. :0( Don't like nettles...


----------



## countryfied2011

Congrats IP, yes I have to eat high protien too...i was doing 86-96 grams, now they raised it and it is 96-105, my carbs were 100 to 110, now they are 110 to 120, calories were 1000-1100, now they are 1100 to 1200. I also have to keep my sodium between 1500 and 2000. My fat was 28 to 31, now it 31 to 33..which I never can keep my fat in check..i am always over my fat intake.
Each week for the next 4 weeks it will go up until maintain. I am thinking around 1300 to 1400 daily will be my maintenance. I am so use to 1000 to 1100...lol. I have learned that I eat to live, not live to eat...


----------



## my4fireflies

Beetza with goat cheese, garlic scapes, and left over grilled zucchini. We call it Beetza because we add a little grated beet to the pizza sauce.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight's fine dining was heavenly hash - gold + sweet potatoes, onion, green pepper, and kielbasa. Green salad and pickled beets.


----------



## 36376

Grilled cheese, cuke/tomato salad and ice cream.


----------



## 258Pots

Both my swiss chard and kale fizzled out early so I have no greens to eat.

Both pigweed (amaranth) and lambsquarters have taken over the garden, if you can't weed'em or beat'em eat'em...,



Organic orchard raised, orchard finished pork fat.



Onions and garlic cooking...



Needs time...



Salt and pepper to taste...



Crushed red pepper to taste...



More time...



Add invasive weeds/food...



Cook it...



Eat...



It is always special for me when I take "garbage" and make wonderful food with it, I gave my wife a serving and she was surprised to find out I didn't buy greens, lambsquarters has more nutrition than spinach...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight's supper will a "bit of this, and a bit of that" leftovers. I'll add the broccoli bacon salad that I didn't get done the other day too.

I think I'll make an easy variation of a trifle- cubed angel food cake with fresh strawberries.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I used the Micro grill & cooked 3 beer brats with onions & peppers & fresh asparagus for DH last evening. he'l finish leftovers this evening & i'll add fresh fruit to a small side salad. I think I may have a bowl of ramen after I prep it for my oral surgery tom. morning. i'll make enough that i won't have to cook much for the next 3-5 days. me & the the ice pack will be laying down a lot moaning & groaning I fear. i see tons of jello, pudding & ramen in the coming few weeks. maybe by the end of next week I can add baked potato(no skin) with butter & sour cream..ooooh, sounds good already!
dh will have to fix his own stuff. he'll live. i know theres 8 waffles in the frzr & he won't starve. he cn cook if he has to...or wants to. i think i best stock up on disposable plates & utensils...won't be wanting to clean up dirty dishes.


----------



## Mickey

Praying that the surgery goes off without a hitch Pixie, and that you have a speedy recovery 

I don't know what's on the menu for tonight yet. DH arrives home from his fishing trip today and is usually "all grilled out" for a bit so I'll wait to see what he's wanting later.


----------



## sniper69

Monday night ended up being pizza (Papa John's pizza special). So last night was the night that we had our Indian themed supper. One of my children had a friend over - and it was the friend's first time trying Indian food but he said he liked it and would eat it again (he did have seconds, so that is a good thing, lol). :sing: All in all, I made Chicken Korma (wife's favorite), chicken tikka masala, shrimp biryani, basmati rice with some saffron added, and some naan bread to serve with it. Some time was spent in the kitchen, but it made the house smell good. 

This morning for breakfast - there was lots of hot black coffee and the last of the shrimp biryani. For lunch I'll probably eat the last of the tikka masala (my wife took the Korma with her to work for her lunch). 

As for supper tonight, I'm running various meal ideas through my head to try to decide. I know there is corn on the cob that needs to be used, so I'm thinking of meal ideas that have corn on the cob as part of what is being served.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoddle, hope everything goes well for you tomorrow and you heal as quickly as possible. Years ago we had a young friend who had been in an accident and his jaw was wired shut. I think we served his pureed soup and milkshakes. I could eat properly spiced potato soup for days on end... :0)

I'm going out and pick the Chinese cabbage to cook up today and put something else in its place. Probably bush beans. I'm doing an experiment with 4 pole beans. While DH was in the hospital I bought electrical pvc pipe, rebar & spray paint. I made an arch with the pipe after I spray painted it and have the Italian pole beans growing up them. Now to see how many beans will this idea produce, how hard is it going to be to take a little duct tape and tape that connection at the top and will the local wild life look at this as their own personal outdoor play equipment. We shall see... :shrug:

*black raspberries at their red stage and elderberry blooming now in our neck of the woods


----------



## soulsurvivor

pixiedoodle, I'm joining in with light rain here to wish you the best of success with your upcoming dental surgery. I hope it goes well and you have no pain. 

Yesterday was a long day for me as we went through the last of my hidden junk hoard and got it all donated to the proper places. I'm glad it's over. Supper last night was take out from the local Italian restaurant with a big pan of their lasagna and bread sticks. Plenty left over for breakfast and lunch today so that was good.

Today has been busy too with DH shopping and bringing in some fresh produce for me to play with. I wash and clean everything and bag it for the fridge. So far I've got big bags of lettuce, chunky tomatoes, 2 bags of red seedless grapes and one of those is going to be frozen, a bag of peeled and sliced fresh peaches mixed in with nectarines, a bag of celery and carrot sticks, and a covered bowl of sliced cucumbers in sweet vinegar water. 

Supper tonight is grilled kabobs with chicken breast, sweet red peppers, and pineapple with a honey mustard dip, oven baked fries, and fresh lemonade.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we met some friends to go eat Korean food. They had been there before so this was our first time. They had reserved a table so we could off the BBQ on your table menu. We didn't know that you have to have 2 orders to get the BBQ on your table menu. They got one order of Dak Bulgogi (Grilled Marinated Chicken) to split between them. I didn't want the BBQ on your table items on the menu but Susie ordered the Bulgogi (Grilled marinated Ribeye). Both items come with about 8 sides dishes like rice, kimchi, shredded radish, hard boiled eggs cut into and in some kind of sauce and a few other items.
I got the Haemul Jungol (Spicy mixed seafood stew with mussels, shrimp, crab and veggies) and a bowl of rice. I knew it was going to be hard to eat when the crab came out still in the shell and they didn't have any crackers to bust the legs and claws open with. Needless to say it took a while to eat it using a fork to open up the crab. The meal was okay but I was disappointed in it since it wasn't spicy and hard to eat 
After we ate we sat there and talked and wanted for the rain to stop. When we finally got home I told Susie I wasn't feeling very good. My stomach was bubbling all night and even today. Not going into details but we think I might have gotten food poisoning by the way my body was acting :yuck:
I did learn something and that is to order off the BBQ on your table menu next time if there is a next time


----------



## Mickey

We had a very late lunch at Wendy's so I don't think anyone will be wanting much supper tonight. There's both ham and egg salads in the fridge and if anyone gets peckish later they can have a sandwich. Or maybe sundaes for a late snack? Sounds good to me! LOL


----------



## countryfied2011

I put up a bushel of peaches today...some in the freezer and the rest canned. Got 16 pints but one pint blew out a hole in the side of the jar in the water bath..scared the  out of me.. Must have been a defect in the jar. So left 15 pints..still have 1 more bushel to put up tomorrow. Going to go get some more blueberries and some blackberries tomorrow also from the berry farm. I need to go around our place and collect the wild blackberries in the pasture. We have had quite a bit of rain the last couple of days so it should help the our blackberries...but hate picking them.

Supper tonight was clean out fridge/use up leftovers. We finally started gathering cucumbers and zucchini today..the cucumbers are sooooooo good. :sing: Will try the zucchini tomorrow night for supper


----------



## my4fireflies

Supper was hm meatball grinders and salad.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight's supper ended up being chili cheese dogs (lots of onion on mine, lol) and corn on the cob. Sweet tea to wash it all down. 

If I can get busy enough, there might even be dessert made shortly.


----------



## 36376

Steak and pork tenderloin on the grill, potato/onion packet and cuke/tomato salad with homemade strawberry shortcake


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner was chicken breast cut and pounded into "scallopini", drizzled with lemon juice, lightly floured and fried. Made a little pan gravy with chicken broth and more lemon. Carrots and broccoli. Also got the first batch of green beans washed, snapped and in the frig, will fire up the canner tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH is doing yet another evening shift overtime today. 

I'm fixing balsamic chicken with green beans for supper; mine for here, his to go.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Looks to be the last high heat index day as cooler temps are coming in by tonight through Saturday. Of course along with that will be the chance for unsettled weather conditions and around here, if it's going to storm then it's going to do it at suppertime, late in the day as the high humids take control. 

Ever watchful of the weather DH has 2 crock pots and 1 roaster in service for cooking duties today. The larger crockpot has a beef roast and that will be finished out with the usual carrots, potatoes, and onions and is also supper for tonight and tomorrow. The smaller crockpot has the hot dog sauce simmering and that will be used for topping grilled hot dogs and smoked sausages through the rest of the week's end. Along with that are the typical toppings of grated cheddar cheese, chopped sweet onion, and fresh sub buns. Also will have vegetable sticks and dip and Pringle potato chips. 

And finally the large roaster has 2 pork butts that will be used in making pulled pork. Along with that there will be fresh buns, several degrees of spiced bbq toppings, and cold side salads, most likely potato salad and fresh fruit salad. We also have stocked in several coolers worth of bottled drinks ready to be chilled as needed. 

Hope everyone has a great day and manages to keep cool.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i lived thru the oral surgery implant & deep pocket gum cleaning on top & bottom with oral surg on bottom same side. wow! not too anxious to repeat that! had some jello & pudding & lots of pain pills & IBU. nice swelling but that should go down they say in a wk or 2. ice packs are my friend! thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## my4fireflies

Poor pixiedoodle! Feel better soon! Dinner here was my first attempt at haybox cooking. I made BBQ pork. I wrote more about it in the cooking section. We also had buttered-peppered corn and garlic bread. We had fresh sliced peaches with cool whip for dessert


----------



## countryfied2011

PD..sending prayers for an easy and speedy recovery....:happy2:

Got another 1/2 bushel of peaches done today...used all of them for jam. Froze 6-4 cup batches for jam later down the road and made 18- 1/2 pints today. Have two more 4 cup batches to make pints tomorrow. Still have 1- 1/2 bushel left of peaches. Dad is bring over 2- 5 gallon buckets of beans already snapped and ready to can tomorrow. I told him I would can them for him(my uncle gave them to him)

Supper tonight was minute steak I canned last fall, with homemade cream of mushroom gravy, zucchini from the garden sauteed in olive oil with onions. Lima beans that I canned last year.


----------



## Mickey

Countryfied, do you ever make peach sauce? Freeze or can?

Local market has whole BIG roasting chickens on sale for .99 lb this week so I picked one up and I'm going to roast it for supper tonight. Will have stuffing, winter squash, potatoes & milk gravy, green beans and cranberry sauce with it. There will be lots of leftovers for the week-end. :nanner: Maybe a banana cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm back to following my eating plan but I'm not really happy about it... 

DH chose steak, and grilled asparagus and scallions. I'll think of another veggie later. 

I'm thinking scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast, and cottage cheese and mixed berries for lunch.

Snacks will be a pickled egg, nuts, and a little beef jerky.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey, I have never made any but i am sure it is pretty easy to can or freeze. If I were to make I think i would can it and leave out the cornstarch until ready to use. It is basically a jam recipe but without the pectin. The recipe i saw called for nutmeg and almond extract. I make my own blueberry sauce/syrup....sugar and blueberries..lol. Yesterday I just ate sliced peaches and a little of the juice on top of a Vans waffle with powder peanut butter instead of butter on top.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Good morning all and hope you had a restful night. We here were treated to a mid morning line of thunder boomers moving through. I won't vouch for those south of us but hope all are intact and ok. It sure was a pretty light show though and more of same is on the map for late this afternoon and tonight as the last of this cool front scoots on by us. 

Breakfast was a fried egg with a piece of toast, half an orange, and black coffee.

Lunch will be a garden greens salad with lettuce, shredded cabbage and carrots, chunked tomatoes, a sprinkle of grated parmesan and romano cheese, and homemade ranch dressing. Also will probably hit up those Memphis BBQ flavor Pringles too. Iced lemonade to drink.

Supper is a repeat of last night and no complaints here. Roast beef, mashed potatoes instead of whole, topped with the gravy that's now infused with the carrots and onions that were left over. Also have a pack of Sister Schubert yeast rolls to heat and eat with it. Cold iced tea to drink.

I'm still playing with my fruit and so sad that I had to discard the cantaloupe. I peeled and chunked it and bagged into the fridge but it developed a taste of chemical ? something that wasn't edible and stunk to the high heavens. So far everything else is working out and the watermelon tasted good enough that I'm going to use the other one hollowed out as a bowl to hold the fruit salad tomorrow. 

Have a fun day all and try to beat the heat before it beats you.


----------



## pixiedoodle

slept pretty good. jaw pretty swollen as expected & quite tender but not throbbing at the moment. more pudding with pills this morning. maybe some ramen later this evening. . dh will finish off leftovers before work & after work i may whip him up something depending on how I feel. most likely he'll be on his own. 
have quite a lot cooked & in frzr so it will be an easy week of just warming up items for meals. dh doesn't mind at all . he's easy to please in the food department... he'll eat just about anything or combination. we were both raised eating what was set before us so we continue that pretty much thru life. it's a good thing!
hope everyone has a good day today!!


----------



## light rain

We had to go to the big city yesterday and stopped at Whole Foods on the way home to get a big jar of coconut oil and some avocado rolls to hold us over until supper. Also stopped and bought 7 whole chickens (sale) and some other groceries. When we got home DH made us each a burger with a big slice of sweet onion while I fed animals. Afterwards I cut us each a slice of pound cake and put some smashed strawberries with just a scant amt. of sugar mixed in on top. 

Today will be heavy on the vegetables to make up for last night. We got a pretty heavy storm last night. Wished it included a light show but no, just a lot of rain... I also wish we could send some of our moisture to CA.


----------



## Mickey

Some "cyber" flowers for you Pixie. Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## Mickey

Thanks Countryfied. Since I don't have enough peaches to bother to can I guess I'll just slice them up, sprinkle them with sugar and call it good


----------



## slowpoke49

Have a pork roast in the crock pot with the usual, potatoes, carrots, onions and garlic. Added some diced tomatoes to this one to see what extra flavors it adds.


----------



## MO_cows

Beef burritos tonite. I season the meat with chipotle, cumin, chili powder, garlic, onion. Wish I would have thought to throw some pintos in the crock pot this am, we would have had refried beans on the side. Oh, well, some pineapple slices out of a can can be our vegetable course.


----------



## CountryMom22

Steak sandwichs with peppers and onions and a green salad for supper here tonight. Thought it was just going to be hubby and me and figured that was a quick, easy meal. Then older son came home after work so I stretched the steak, he doesn't like peppers and onions, so that was ok. Hopefully hubby won't come home too hungry! Oh well, I guess he can always heat up some of yesterday's meatloaf if he's still hungry.

These days I never know how many people I feeding and it can be really challenging and quite annoying sometimes!


----------



## Mickey

Well dh decided he wanted Friday night fish fry instead of the roast chicken dinner I had planned, so it's put on hold until Sunday. According to the Weather channel it's going to be a chilly rainy day so roasting the chicken will help to warm things up a bit.
Haven't thought much about supper for tonight yet, guess I'll sleep on it


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm having a girls day out with my oldest daughter and granddaughter, we're going shopping and out to eat. 

DH is going to "pick something up" on his way home from work. I'm betting on hot dogs. I've never understood his obsession but to each their own.


----------



## pixiedoodle

feeling a bit better. still on liquid -soft foods. i am about sick of jello & pudding for sure! was going for instant oatmeal but can't yet...to many tiny particles to get caught in surgical wound sight. need to find some instant breakfast & think i have some strawberry flavored up in the back of the cupboards. not my fav as far as "boughten artificial" flavoring goes but sure tired of jello & pudding. only 5 more days of that stuff....may never eat it again or at least not till the next dental adventure...
going to fix southwest salmon fillets for dh in the micro grille later today. they were given to us by a neighbor -4 nice thick fillets- who hates the favor....i would have washed it off since it's all on top.... however dh is excited to get salmon since it is def. out of our price range. so, if he loves it then i'm good with that. i see the orig. sticker both pkgs were over $12. each! i cannot imagine paying that for a piece of fish . a full slab maybe but 2 pieces the size of your hand or less, never.
time to get the frzr gel pack out & apply to jaw. it does help somewhat for a while anyway. on the other hand maybe i'll have some orange sherbet..i am just sure it will have the same cooling effect....well maybe not.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's a cool damp morning but the last of the rain is moving on out and rest of day promises to be cool but dry. Perfect for grilling all the sausages and hot dogs later today. I've got a big watermelon bowl of fresh fruit along with a bowl of homemade potato salad to serve with the dogs and toppings so even the vegetarians will have something to eat. 

Breakfast was an egg omelet with chopped tomato on the side and a glass of iced tea for me. DH had a protein drink.

Lunch and supper will be this afternoon when family arrives from out of state on their way through heading north on their camping vacation. Also on the menu is DH's hot dog sauce, a crockpot of chili for those that might not like the sauce, a tray of deviled eggs, a small bowl of homemade coleslaw more for use as a topping on the dogs, and a big pan of peach cobbler made using Tricia Yearwood's family recipe. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/easy-peach-cobbler-recipe.html


----------



## countryfied2011

I thought I posted what we ate yesterday...lol guess not. DH had a cheeseburger and i had chicken burger. Sauteed zucchini and onions again, dh had potatoes. I canned 6 qts of green beans for my dad yesterday.

Today I finished up the last of the peaches...5 qts of sliced peaches, 2 qts of leftover peach juice also made 4 pints of peach jam and 2 pints of peach syrup/sauce. I didnt have enough peaches left to make another batch of jam(evidently I counted wrong when I was putting some in the freezer) so then I thought of Mickey's idea of sauce/syrup, so I took the 2 cups left of peaches added half a cup of sugar, cinnamon, lemon and almond extract...cooked until it got hot and canned it.(already had jars hot and water) Turned out pretty good...might have french toast for breakfast in the am..lol

Tonights supper is Pork bog, opened a jar of pork loin I canned last year, added some smoke turkey sausage, cajun seasonings,celery,green pepper, garlic and onions and also rice. Taste real good with green tomato pickles I canned last fall on the side.


----------



## light rain

DH is having the roast chicken and carrots he cooked last night. I was out picking black raspberries and currants and will get some roast chicken and veggies in a little while. It was a beautiful day today and the tomatoes and peppers are starting to pick up the pace. 

The deer are topping off the lilies again... :hair

The crow babies are loudly declaring their need for food and the concord grapes are almost pea size. And so far that black and white creature searching out the cat food runs when I say ****! So far, anyway...


----------



## my4fireflies

Tonight's dinner was PICNIC AT TANGLEWOOD BAAAAAABY!!!! WOOT! WOOT! Prairie home companion LIVE with Garrison Keillor, special guests: Peter Rowan, Sarah Jarosz, and Sarah Bareilles. It was AWESOME. Except it poured and was 50 degrees. First time in 4 years we had bad weather.


----------



## MO_cows

We grilled some sirloin steak and had potatoes, green beans and beets on the side. Everything homegrown.


----------



## Mickey

My oldest dd just loves Garrison Keillor My4fireflies. She has seen him in concert several times and has a pile of his cd's. Sorry you got rained on though 

We had ravioli and salad for supper.


----------



## soulsurvivor

my4fireflies said:


> Tonight's dinner was PICNIC AT TANGLEWOOD BAAAAAABY!!!! WOOT! WOOT! Prairie home companion LIVE with Garrison Keillor, special guests: Peter Rowan, Sarah Jarosz, and Sarah Bareilles. It was AWESOME. Except it poured and was 50 degrees. First time in 4 years we had bad weather.


I'm a big fan of Sara Bareilles. Her song King of Anything is maybe one of my favorite songs ever. I found her and pre-Lady Gaga about the same time back in 2010 and they both were very similar in their talent and style. I like their jazz/blues style that fits in with NYC big band sound. Bareilles keeps being grouped with folk singers but she's missing her calling on that one. I'd love to see Lady Gaga, Sara Bareilles, and Tony Bennett sing as a trio before he dies. He's only 88. 

oh well, we all gotta go sometime. I'm in a little bit of heaven because I have garden ripe tomatoes chilling in the fridge. Guess what we're eating for breakfast, lunch and supper?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a slow cooker cioppino for supper today. It's cold (high of 60, maybe) damp, and rainy, the kind of weather that begs for something warm.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Our campers are safely on their way north and we all enjoyed a big breakfast early this morning of garden tomatoes, bacon, scrambled eggs and pork sausages. Also had english muffins, fresh strawberries and cream cheese for those that didn't like meat. There's enough left over to eat on for lunch and maybe supper. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MO_cows

Bacon and eggs for breakfast, realized I had no bread for toast so made some biscuits too. 

Got a whole chicken thawing out but it probably won't thaw all the way thru by the time I need it. Wanted to cut it up, brine it and grill it. So we might be having beany weenies for Sunday dinner, there are hot dogs in the fridge.


----------



## countryfied2011

leftovers here...did try a new zucchini casserole didnt care for it to much. It tasted more like something you would have for breakfast or probably brunch...really strange...lol I wondered if it would taste eggy...DH said it wasnt to bad..but it is on my list not to do again.

http://day2dayjoys.com/2011/09/easy-zucchini-casserole.html


----------



## light rain

We were using up left overs also. I sautÃ©ed garlic scapes with a little butter and added celery, chicken, some Asian cabbage and cilantro. Had this in wraps. Also made coleslaw and sliced up some cucumber. Also sliced up some fresh Mozzarella.

Had a happy discovery today. DH and I were potting up peppers and tomato plants and he said that a tree next to our garage had berries on it. Yes!!! We have a mulberry tree. I picked some and they were really sweet. I will pick more and wash and freeze for cold weather. Tomorrow will be another day of using up left overs and maybe making a big picture of ice tea...


----------



## pixiedoodle

went out of town yest. & took my own jello & pudding. nothing at that gathering i could eat but that was ok.
going to cook that salmon today or else! GOT to get it cooked. beef/turky burgers tom for dh & baked potatoes both days. maybe i could eat a sm. amt of mashed potatoes now? sure going to try.
pork chops on for this week too. dh h. bot 8 for 410 at hyvee sat. & was to get 8 free. what he ended up with was a pkg. of eight 4 ounce each chops which makes him VERY happy for the same price. i still have some in the frzr i need to use first so the thick chops in frzr & old chops are thawing for a meal this week.
he bot 3 GIANT ckn breasts at sprouts while i was having oral surgery weds. i cut them into "tender" sizes, froze on a tray to re-bag & will coat with spicy grapenut coating & fry several for him this week .
that's abut it for cooking here.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's 63 right now and feels cool with the slight breeze blowing but going up to low 80s this afternoon with promise of those supper time thunderstorms again. It's actually a repeating pattern rest of the week so grilling is going to most likely become something for the back burner or a thaw/reheat project. 

Breakfast was a protein drink for DH and an english muffin with cream cheese and sliced peaches for me. 

Lunch is going to be salad from the fridge fixins with a few baked goldfish crackers on the side.

Supper will be grilled salmon on a plank if the bad weather holds off. If not then it will be baked salmon on a baking sheet in the oven. It will be served with rice and a combination of fresh vegetables that have been grilled, stir fried, or roasted depending on weather.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights supper was burgers on the grill, wilted lettuce and bacon salad, and oven roasted fingerling potatoes.

Saturday night was a deep fried kind of supper. We made some chicken nuggets, chicken wings, deep fried breaded mushrooms, fried mozarella cheese sticks, and some jalapeno poppers. Did I mention it was a deep fried kind of supper? :nanner:  Also the chicken wings gave me an excuse to try some sauce some friends brought back from New York. It is called Mammoser's "Orignal" Chicken wing sauce. I liked it better than the frank's brand that I usually use.

Friday night was Chick-Fil-A - between using my calendar cards (this month was free medium fry and a free large drink) and some free kids meal coupons that some of my young'uns got at a recent fishing derby we were able to feed 7 people for about $15 (not bad for chick-fil-a :nanner::nanner.

Thursday night was some thick BLT's, fresh strawberries, and banana cake for dessert. 

As for tonight - more than likely it will be fish, mac and cheese, and some fresh fruit.


----------



## CountryMom22

Yesterday we spent all day weeding and mowing so when hubby went to town for gas her surprised all of us with pizza for dinner. It was so nice to not have to cook since I was wiped out after all that weeding.

Dinner tonight is oven baked fried chicken with a garden salad, and if anyone wants dessert watermelon or smores! That should make everyone happy!


----------



## pixiedoodle

just lost my post so will try again.
I cooked 2 slabs of SW flavored salmon for dh, corn on cob & small salad with fresh blueberries. that salmon just STINKS! i cannot imagine putting that in my mouth let alone chewing & swallowing it. that just flat out smells lousy!
he'll finish the 2nd piece tom. maybe i'll do baked potatoes & maybe I can manage one of those for myself...well a sm. portion perhaps. may even have a few baked beans left over to add to it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

pixiedoodle, was it the seasoning on the salmon or just the salmon that smelled? 

DH is grilling salmon right now and I'm not catching any bad smells yet. If I do then I'll fill up on the vegetables and we've got a few yeast rolls in the oven to eat with it. 

Our area is under a tornado watch but all the storms have stayed east and south of us.


----------



## countryfied2011

i must say I think i am a glutton for punishment...went to the berry farm and got 6 gallons of blueberries and 1 gallon of blackberries...:happy2: We stopped at a mom and pop's produce stand and got some tomatoes(ours arent ready yet), small head of cabbage, yellow squash. Yesterday I couldnt stand it and I dug up one of our white potatoes..got 3 nice potatoes from it...so.....

I baked a ham, boiled the cabbage, roasted the squash with seasonings and onions, stewed the potatoes and made corn cakes and had sliced tomatoes and cucumbers..Made "ya wanta slap yor moma" it was so good. Dessert was fresh blackberries and blueberries with a dollop of vanilla yogurt on top.


----------



## Tiempo

Harking back to my roots tonight, fish and chips with curry sauce for the chips, by request of my American husband


----------



## MO_cows

Mmmm, fish n chips. Haven't had them British style in a ****'s age. 

Tonite, cut up a chicken, put it in a citrus brine, and then grilled it. Grilled some zucchini too and used up another package of last year's corn out of the freezer. New corn coming soon, gotta make room for it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH is spending the night at his dad's house tonight so it's leftovers for me.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The sun is just now trying to show its' full face of light. First daylight here though is around 5 am. Takes awhile for old sun to wake up too. Lazy hazy days of summer and taking everything slow makes for opportunities to see and hear things you wouldn't normally pay any attention to, like how the robins sing in harmony, or how the hummers probably smack hard into each other to knock loose any dirt clinging to their feathers, kinda like watching a hummer rug beater orgy this morning. 

No, there's no hard stuff in my juice this morning. I do wish it was orange juice instead of apple juice, but chilled on these ices it's ok. DH isn't as settled as me this morning and is flitting around getting ready to do his walk on the back nine without his golf clubs. There's a little mutt dog that walks with him and points out birds and wildlife. They are quite a walking team it seems. 

Lunch is cold whatever it turns out to be and supper is grilled and will be on skewers whatever that turns out to be.


----------



## pixiedoodle

soulsurvivor said:


> pixiedoodle, was it the seasoning on the salmon or just the salmon that smelled?
> 
> DH is grilling salmon right now and I'm not catching any bad smells yet. If I do then I'll fill up on the vegetables and we've got a few yeast rolls in the oven to eat with it.
> 
> Our area is under a tornado watch but all the storms have stayed east and south of us.


 the salmon itself..it is just the stinkiest fish ever! gag! I am dumbfounded how anyone can eat that.


----------



## susieneddy

we were gone all weekend so I had some reading to do.
Last nights dinner was cowboy beans and BBQ pork steak.
Lunch today is watermelon


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> we were gone all weekend so I had some ready to do.
> Last nights dinner was cowboy beans and BBQ pork steak.
> Lunch today is watermelon



I bought a small watermelon yesterday and I have my fingers crossed that it's sweet and tasty.


----------



## soulsurvivor

pixiedoodle said:


> the salmon itself..it is just the stinkiest fish ever! gag! I am dumbfounded how anyone can eat that.


The salmon we ate didn't really have a smell. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing but it tasted ok. I'd much rather have had a big chunk of deep fried catfish.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Irish Pixie said:


> I bought a small watermelon yesterday and I have my fingers crossed that it's sweet and tasty.


I just finished lunch and I had a big bowl of watermelon balls with a bologna sandwich. How's that for bad healthy? lol.

It really is a crap shoot on getting a good tasting watermelon but lucked up here and got 2 that have been really good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight's dinner is bbq pork chops with a garden salad and some of the first green beans of the season that I just picked. It doesn't get much better than that! We're trying to eat healthier so just cut up some watermelon for dessert. This time of year, even the kids prefer fresh fruit to junk food.

This weekend we're going to my sister's so I'll bring my aunt some green beans...she eats them raw like candy, and always looks forward to my garden. I like to spread the wealth when I can!


----------



## light rain

Today was sort of a busy day. Pup had to go to the vet to get a shot and get tested for heartworm and the tick born diseases. Tests came back neg. on all the tests, a blessing.

DH had some lime Oikos yogurt and fruit. I tasted it and it really was tasty. I was thinking of combining the yogurt with melon balls and maybe a drizzle of melon liqueur for a dessert. :0)

I cooked a burger for each of us and will cook up some green beans with a little garlic, butter and a touch of soy sauce. Black raspberries are coming in and DH, the chicken and I are enjoying the fruits of June. One cat kept patting my arm while I was picking them and I put one down for him. He quickly discovered what I think is good eating is not so much to him...

Pixiedoodle, some fish do have a fishier smell but if it was really strong and obnoxious I would question whether it was a bit spoiled. I've read that if you can, buy fish with the head on and check for clear eyes. If cloudy eyes, don't buy...


----------



## countryfied2011

I dont think our salmon has ever smelled..agree with LR, maybe it was bad. 

Got all the blueberries and blackberries put up except the blueberries I am making and canning syrup. I will be doing that tomorrow plus making cucumber relish to can...the cucumbers are coming in like crazy..:happy2: Here is what I made with some of the blackberries...and it was so good, made it using sugar alternative. Some of the blackberries were as big as your thumb

Supper was ham,roasted carrots and cubed jicama(first time eating it, pretty good)Dessert was blackberry cobbler with no sugar added ice cream(just 1 small scoop)


----------



## sniper69

That blackberry cobbler looks excellent! Makes me wish I were there to beg...errrr....I mean ask for a serving. 

Tonight for supper was some beef stew with cheese and herb biscuits. Some salad was also served with the meal. Dessert is derby pie (what was left from last night).


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight was grocery shopping so just had hot dogs and some grapes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The watermelon leaped off the counter last night so I took it as an omen and cut it up. Delicious and sweet. 

I'm grilling seasoned pork loin, salad (broccoli bacon or Vietnamese coleslaw) and some type of veggie.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Now that's a cobbler! countryfied2011! My peach cobbler this past week looked puny in comparison to that. 

If it's sunny up there it's hiding those sunbeams from our little adoring faces. If you like the color gray then you'll be ok here with the skies. And adding to our joy is the daily forecast for the suppertime storm threats. Who would have guessed? It is keeping the high temps leveled out and I'm for that.

Breakfast was our early morning sit a spell on our patio sipping our beverages and watching the wildlife do its' morning feeding time. Something startled the geese on the farm lake and they added in a nice soprano to the festivities. 

Lunch is going to be whatever DH brings home with him from his jaunt to town this morning. He's out scouting for fresh produce and renewing friendships. I made a request for a deluxe burger and a chocolate milkshake. 

Supper is pork chops, grilled or skillet fried with sweet potatoes and apples.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight is unknown at this time. Susie has a colonoscopy tomorrow so her dinner will be that yucky stuff they give you. She will also be tested for Celiac disease. We knew she couldn't have wheat with out a reaction so I guess we are going the whole Gluten Free route now. 
She told me if she has it there is no reason for me to go Gluten Free. I told her I would since there is no reason to cook meals for both of us. Who knows maybe I can lose some weight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> dinner tonight is unknown at this time. Susie has a colonoscopy tomorrow so her dinner will be that yucky stuff they give you. She will also be tested for Celiac disease. We knew she couldn't have wheat with out a reaction so I guess we are going the whole Gluten Free route now.
> She told me if she has it there is no reason for me to go Gluten Free. I told her I would since there is no reason to cook meals for both of us. Who knows maybe I can lose some weight.


I hope Susie has a good report from the procedure. She has my upmost empathy on having to drink the "yucky stuff".


----------



## MO_cows

I am not 100% sure what's for dinner yet, but there shall be dessert and it's name is banana pudding. Love it in the summertime. Been jonesing for it. Bought some heavy cream in a glass jug from a local dairy. Will flavor it with my "steeped for a year" bourbon vanilla and whip it myself. If I use a whisk instead of a mixer, I can kid myself I burned off all the calories!


----------



## pixiedoodle

lunch today for dh was quarter pound beef burger I found uncooked in the frzr with cheese, fried onions & peppers in the micro grill, on whole wheat bread heels. oh, & lettuce. tonite the last of yesterdays spicy grape-nut coated ckn. tenders & more salad. not very creative i fear but makes him happy. i actually was able to smush up a re-heated belgian waffle this morning. sure better than pudding & jello for a change!! go back to oral surgeon tom. so hope i can add a few more food items to my menu. last nite I managed a mashed baked potatoe-no skins & it was delish!


----------



## light rain

:heh:I just made a pot of chicken soup. One red scallion, broth & chicken, cut up garlic scapes, egg noodles, cilantro, Chinese cabbage, and some slices of Beaver Dam pepper. 

I need to keep planting Chinese cabbage to have some to pick later on. 

Countryfied those black berries/cobbler were beautiful! Years ago DH and I would pick wild black berries and he would make 1 or 2 black berry pies in meat roasting pans. They disappeared fast... :heh:

SuzieNeddy hope everything goes well and kudos to you for being so supportive with possible dietary changes.


----------



## CountryMom22

Countryfied2011- that cobbler looks amazing. If you have any left overs, feel free to sent them my way!

I love salmon and have never had a bad smell. I hope it wasn't spoiled.

Breakfast was yogurt with granola and raspberries before I took my car to the garage. Lunch was leftover pizza that oldest son brought home last night. It was bbq chicken pizza. It was pretty good, I'd never had that before.

Dinner tonight will be kielbasa with wild rice and our green beans. Only half the family will be home for dinner, so this will reheat pretty well for them later tonight.

I need to make a big batch of spaghetti sauce but I haven't had the time. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> SuzieNeddy hope everything goes well and kudos to you for being so supportive with possible dietary changes.


Thank You light rain. I hope it all goes well tomorrow. She has had a crappy month so me changing my food habits isn't a biggie.

She did say at least she can still drink her scotch :happy2:


----------



## Mickey

I hope Susie has good test results too Ed.
I have to agree with you Pixie. I detest salmon and think it smells awful when cooking, but it tastes even worse:yuck:
Countryfied that cobbler looked "lick the screen" worthy. LOL

It's another chilly rainy day here  I'm making chicken casserole from the chicken I roasted the other day. Indian pudding w/whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

susieneddy said:


> Thank You light rain. I hope it all goes well tomorrow. She has had a crappy month so me changing my food habits isn't a biggie.
> 
> She did say at least she can still drink her scotch :happy2:


:hysterical: Good for her!


----------



## my4fireflies

grilled sandwiches and tots. Feeling extra tired and lazy today.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks everyone..it was really heavenly...lol I tried not to eat any of the crust. However a little bit did manage to get into my bowl. :huh:

Well today has been really busy...took the rest of the ham and grinded it and froze it for later ham salad. Canned 12 half pints of blueberry syrup and 5 pints of cucumber relish.

Tonights supper was a quickie but goodie. Opened a jar of beef tips I canned last year added some dehydrated mushrooms and dehyrated onions..little bit of cornstarch which made beef tips and gravy, boiled up some homemade amish noodles to put the beef tips over, cut up the rest of the cabbage we got the other day and made cole slaw, DH had fresh corn on the cob and I had canned green beans. 

Got cucumbers... I have another batch of relish to make tomorrow left from these cucumbers..we are getting almost a 5 gallon a bucket a day now..

Sending prayers for Mrs Susieneddy...PD glad to hear you are doing better...


----------



## boolandk

Clean out the refrigerator and eat all the leftovers day at our house. Was beautiful outside today so actually didn't miss cooking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking steak sandwiches and/or hot sausage sandwiches both with peppers and onions, broccoli bacon salad, and what is left of the Vietnamese coleslaw I made yesterday.


----------



## pixiedoodle

found baked ckn breast in back of frzr yest & jalapeno popper cream sauce as well to simmer them in. dh is going to be in hog heaven! i go to oral surgeon this morning so maybe i can cut the jello & pudding down & add a few things more substantial. ckn & ndles sounds good & think i saw some more in the frzr yest when i was cleaning out. 
going to BBQ at DD's sat. so dug thru the frzrs & told her i would bring ALL the meat for her dh to bbq. i found TONS of stuff that NEED to be used. when dh bought all that ckn at sprouts a yr ago he bot way to much. i still have 6 huge pkges in the frzr & 2 thawing out. yikes! we need to change our ways. he's the only one eating meat & i do not think we need TEN 4lb pkgs of ckn breast etc. need to defrost that frzr badly!!!


----------



## arnie

with fresh blueberrys at the market I had pancakes . but the best was I tried out a recipe for frozen chcolate custard ice cream . it turned out increadibly good after finding the automatic icecream freezer on ebay it works great making icecream all to easy to make


----------



## soulsurvivor

Typically I think rain is a cleansing thing capable of scrubbing up the nasty bits of smelly atmosphere. Yes, I'm quoting Ruth Goodall expressions while doing her daily activities on the Victorian Farm. It's going to take more rain to clean up the smoke smell here which is now a wet campfire odor. Here's wishing all this wet rain is falling on the Canadian wildfires to the north and that all get to resume their normal lives in their own homes. 

No morning sit a spell in the outdoors so we had a contest on which of us can scramble the best tasting egg. I think I won and he thinks he won and actually we both won well enough to enjoy a nicely scrambled egg. He had black coffee and I had almost freezer cold tomato juice. 

Lunch is going to be leftover grilled veggies heated in a skillet and served over a wedge of lettuce. I know. It sounds awful but trust me, the stuff is really good tasting. 

Supper is a' cooking as we speak in the old sugar shack out back. We're back to the country menu of pinto bean soup with chunks of country ham, fried cornbread, big pot of garden green beans with little red taters, and a bowl of sliced cucumbers and onions in a sweet vinegar chilling in the fridge.


----------



## soulsurvivor

arnie said:


> with fresh blueberrys at the market I had pancakes . but the best was I tried out a recipe for frozen chcolate custard ice cream . it turned out increadibly good after finding the automatic icecream freezer on ebay it works great making icecream all to easy to make


you sneaked that one in on me arnie. Food that looks that good is worthy of its' own drum roll :drum:


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had some neighbors over for my wife's birthday. So we had pizza, chicken, cheesecake, cupcakes, and ice cream (most of the adults and some of the kids had cheesecake). 

This morning is some strong black coffee and donuts from Bill's Donuts. Bill's is listed as one of the top 50 donut shops in the US. and this year was named in the top 33. http://www.daytondailynews.com/news/news/bills-donuts-makes-list-of-33-best-donut-shops-in-/nkyJj/


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor said:


> I hope Susie has a good report from the procedure. She has my upmost empathy on having to drink the "yucky stuff".


She is home resting today. The whole procedure took about 2 hrs. We won't know the results until Monday on the biopsies they took.

It was interesting on drinking that yucky stuff. She had to drink it last night which is bad enough but then she had to drink it again this morning. She had to drink it 4-6 hours before the procedure...gag
I know when I had mine all I had to do was to drink it the night before. 

Since she will be starving tonight I will take her out to dinner somewhere. I know beef will be on her menu..lol

Thanks for all prayer and positive thoughts coming her way


----------



## melco

Tonight we will be having baked potato casserole, fresh squash, green beans and a tomato and cucumber salad.


----------



## countryfied2011

Arnie..Blueberry pancakes and sausage look so good..that might be on our menu for this weekend breakfast...

Sniper69...Happy Birthday to Mrs Sniper..

Susieneddy...glad to hear the procedure for Mrs ENE went ok, when I had one done..they gave me the pills it was pretty easy. I hear they dont do that anymore though.

PD hope you get some chicken and noodles. :happy2:

Got two batches of relish going on...DH brought in another 5 gallon bucket of cucumbers this morning..havent even started on those yet...

We ate a late lunch at Firehouse Subs, Dh had leftovers(he got a large) so I dont have to cook. I will eat light tonight..might just have fruit and yogurt.


----------



## CountryMom22

Supper's cooking here too. I finally got around to making that big pot of spaghetti sauce. I put 5 quarts in the freezer and there's still plenty for the chicken parm over spaghetti noodles that I'm making right now. Have that with some garden salad and I don't think I'll be hearing any complaints tonight!

Tomorrow I have to work in the am and take son and friends roller skating in the pm, so I'm thinking it would be a good night for clean out the fridge/leftover night. I also have to make a ton of sausage, brownies and a fruit salad to take to my sister's on Sunday, but I think I'll have enough time for all that on Saturday. 

Does anyone have any unusual foods planned for the 4th?


----------



## CountryMom22

Melco, I'm jealous of anyone that can make casseroles. My hubby won't eat anything with cheese in it so that does limit some of my creativity when it comes to cooking.

He'll have his chicken parm, parm free tonight!

Those pancakes looked wonderful. What time did you say breakfast will be ready on the 4th, Arnie?


----------



## CountryMom22

Okay, oldest son just came home and said he's not eating, he's going out.

Youngest son just tried the chicken parm and said "Yuck"

Hubby won't eat cheese. (sigh)

I give up!


----------



## light rain

Hang in there, CountryMom22. Sometimes you just can't please everyone...


----------



## countryfied2011

CountryMom22 said:


> Okay, oldest son just came home and said he's not eating, he's going out.
> 
> Youngest son just tried the chicken parm and said "Yuck"
> 
> Hubby won't eat cheese. (sigh)
> 
> I give up!


I bet if you quit cooking....just saying!!!!! :happy2:


----------



## Mickey

We had chicken and stuffing sandwiches, chips and fresh veggies and ranch dip for supper, chocolate chip cookies for dessert.

Glad to hear good reports from all of our wounded warriors. Prayers for continued healing for you all.

Arnie, Shame on you for posting a picture like that and not posting your address with it. :nono:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a good sized Boston butt (spiced rubbed to perfection) to go in the crock pot for carnitas. I'll make pico de gallo and cube some avocado. Yum. DH uses tortillas but I just put it in a bowl and douse liberally with jalapeno sauce.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Gray is the way again for today. Still have that slightly acrid wet campfire smell outdoors too. And my birdies aren't singing this morning. The hummers did a quick draw and haven't returned either. 

DH took out early for his morning walk as he wants to get it done before heavier rain moves in. He grabbed a protein drink and is doing his walk on the back nine again. Me, I'm sipping on my fresh squeezed tomato juice, courtesy of the next door neighbor giving us a big sack of ripe from their garden tomatoes. YAY!!!! I'm not sure what variety these are but they have the best taste. Just can't eat the skins because they're so tough. 

Lunch is going to be something from town as DH is going to stop by the Italian place and see what's cooking for today. I put in a request for cheese sticks. I'm having lettuce and tomato salad for lunch and those cheese sticks would make it a feast.

Supper is same as last night and nothing wrong with that. Pinto bean soup, more fried cornbread, garden green beans and new potatoes, and fridge happy cucumber and onion slices in sweet vinegar.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday didn't go as planned so last night for supper ended up being some Chinese take away from a local restaurant. I had Mongolian beef with rice and some thai spring rolls.


----------



## MO_cows

CountryMom22 said:


> Okay, oldest son just came home and said he's not eating, he's going out.
> 
> Youngest son just tried the chicken parm and said "Yuck"
> 
> Hubby won't eat cheese. (sigh)
> 
> I give up!


Oh, those ingrates! Either get too busy to cook or else try out a new recipe for liver sushi or some such. 

One time, DH didn't recognize what was on his plate and actually uttered the words, what's this crap? I set his plate on the floor for the dog. 

I know not everything we cook is gonna be a home run, but the effort is made with care and love and it better be appreciated!


----------



## MO_cows

Well my kitchen will be pretty much closed today and tomorrow. Tonight we are visiting "BBQ camp" where my inlaws are in a competition and they will feed us. I do have to make bean dip for that. Tomorrow we are going to the baseball game so we'll eat something there. I do have some green beans I need to process but I get out of dinner duty for a couple days.


----------



## Mickey

DH is off to the track so it's just mil and I. We're having burgers, fresh veggies and dip and corn. Dessert will be root beer floats.


----------



## CountryMom22

Mo cows, I should try that trick with feeding the dog, it may work here!

I'm always looking to try new recipes but my family is super resistant to anything new. I can thank my husband for teaching my kids that one! He is a meat and potatoes kind of guy. It took me years to get him to eat salads and veggies!

Oh well, I'll just have to keep plugging away!

Had a super busy day today, and it's not over yet, so dinner here tonight is leftovers. Whatever they can find in the fridge. Then I have to take youngest son and his friends roller skating, which will keep us out until after 11:00. I know he has fun, but I wish just this once he would say he doesn't want to go. I'm really tired tonight. Oh well.

Tomorrow I have to do a lot of cooking for my nephew's graduation party on Sunday. I need to make sausage, fruit salad and brownies for 35 people. Luckily I made the spaghetti sauce yesterday.

Hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th!


----------



## soulsurvivor

CountryMom22 said:


> Supper's cooking here too. I finally got around to making that big pot of spaghetti sauce. I put 5 quarts in the freezer and there's still plenty for the chicken parm over spaghetti noodles that I'm making right now. Have that with some garden salad and I don't think I'll be hearing any complaints tonight!
> 
> Tomorrow I have to work in the am and take son and friends roller skating in the pm, so I'm thinking it would be a good night for clean out the fridge/leftover night. I also have to make a ton of sausage, brownies and a fruit salad to take to my sister's on Sunday, but I think I'll have enough time for all that on Saturday.
> 
> Does anyone have any unusual foods planned for the 4th?


It's unusual that DH isn't making a ton of coleslaw for local bbq's. His hands aren't cooperating due to Uncle Arthur's interference so he's keeping everything easy and non-committed this holiday. We've got enough beans and cornbread to feed us and several others throughout the weekend, so we're not too worried about our feed. I'm going to make a banana pudding tomorrow. I've got ripe bananas that need to be used and the pudding is something I've been craving for awhile now.


----------



## pixiedoodle

heated up a ckn breast with jalepenno popper cream sauce for dh & a few vegs. got a bowls of peaches sliced , sugared & ready for his fruit treat later. wish i had some real cream to pour ovver it,,,yum. i've had a nectarine today so that's progress. will eat a potato later. we dug & washed 25 lbs of kennabeks & 20 lbs of purple "all blue " potatoes this morning. all clean & ready to find a dark spot in the basement to dry out. hope they don't go bad. will be sharing with EVERYONE!. going to dd's for cook out tom. taking all the meat...too much in a house where only 1 eats meat. also made potato salad today & have slaw thawing, deviled eggs ready to roll etc. glad I don't have to cook in the heat!
enjoy the 4th & be careful!!


----------



## light rain

I went out to the black raspberry bushes and the mulberry tree for free sweet foods. Also bought brown rice at the health food store. 

Tonight I made spaghetti with whole grain Barilla pasta. I sprinkled a little Asiago on top. I went shopping at Walmart on the day before the 4th of July. Yes... I know an evaluation is in order... :teehee:

God bless everyone here over the holidays! Stay safe and make good memories. :happy2:


----------



## cheryl-tx

Meatloaf and green beans.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made 11 more pints of relish yesterday and have a 5 gallon bucket full spread out on the floor waiting to make more...lol I have made total 24 pints so far..last year I made 72. We eat a lot of relish(at least DH does..lol)

Going to parents for BBQ ribs today...so I dont have to cook. I might just clean house today and leave the relish for tomorrow but then again...I will be two buckets behind in the relish come tomorrow...cuz they have to be picked today.

We have been getting so much rain lately that I am afraid everything is going to rot so need to get off from the garden when we can..just in case.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea what to cook for supper. The carnitas were so good there is only enough for my lunch.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's supposed to be only a 20% chance of rain today so that's good news for the bbq folks and us who grill for our supper. We've got thick steaks, corn on the cob, foil pack of squash with sweet onions and garlic, and going to experiment with grilling watermelon. All sounds good to me. Have a great day of food everyone!


----------



## sniper69

Happy 4th of July to all of my cooking friends. :thumb:

I'll be doing some grilling today. Will post back later with what gets decided on for supper. 

This morning is some hot black coffee to help with my sore muscles (helped unload a moving truck yesterday with some folks from church). 

Last night for supper was tacos. Yesterday's lunch was some sub sandwiches and baked beans.

Hope everyone has an excellent and blessed holiday today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to dd & sil's for BBQ this afternoon. i am taking everything including paper platters, plastic forks & spoons along with all food to be cooked &/or consumed. easy for us & little clean up as possible . SIL loves to bbq & we neither can-me asthma, dh migraines...so smoky bbq grilling is out for both of us.. may bring home a few BBQ'd meats & a few odds & ends. if none left that's ok too. 
happy & safe holiday to all.


----------



## Mickey

A quiet day on the homestead today. It's overcast with a 20% chance of rain so there may or may not be any grilling. If yes, then I have a craving for Italian sausage subs w/fried onions and peppers. If no, then it's anyone's guess? LOL

Have a safe a happy 4th my friends


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, what do use to grind the cucumbers for your relish? Would you mind sharing your recipe? Thank You, whistech

Please remember to say a prayer of thanks today for all the great men and women that gave us the reason for this holiday. It's not just about hamburgers and hot dogs.


----------



## countryfied2011

whistech said:


> Countryfied2011, what do use to grind the cucumbers for your relish? Would you mind sharing your recipe? Thank You, whistech
> 
> Please remember to say a prayer of thanks today for all the great men and women that gave us the reason for this holiday. It's not just about hamburgers and hot dogs.


Whistech I use my KAmixer with a the grinder attachment. 

Here is the recipe

Cucumber Relish

8 cups of ground cucumbers
2 cups of ground onions
4 ground sweet bell peppers(not cups but whole bell peppers)

Let stand for 1 hour then drain the liquid

Next bring to a boil 
2 1/2 cups of sugar
2 cups of white vinegar
2 Tablespoons of loose salt( I use pickling salt) _if you use table salt only use 1 tablespoon_
1 stick of cinnamon
2 teaspoons of turmeric
2 teaspoons of celery seed

then add vegetables and cook for 20 minutes. I bring the veggies to a boil and then turn it down around medium or lower until the 20 minutes is done. I keep it stirred to keep it from sticking.

Do 1/2 inch head space into hot jars and wb for 10 minutes 

This relish is so good, everything I take somewhere like potato salad, pimento cheese etc people just rave...I have to tell them it is the relish. This is my grandmother's old recipe. Ball Book has one simular but not quite. What really makes it stand out is if you grow your own bell peppers and onions..lol My peppers arent ready yet so I had to use store bought and we dont grow onions. If you ever eat this, you wont want store bought. I bet it has been 8 yrs since I bought a jar of relish

P.s. Be sure to take the cinnamon stick out...before canning. ETA, makes 5 pints


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, thank you so much for the instructions and the recipe. This is something I am going to try for sure this fall. Thanks Again, whistech


----------



## MO_cows

Thanks Countryfied! I'll try it too. I had been using my refrigerator pickle recipe for relish, which I discovered by accident when I put the blade in the food processor upside down. I meant to slice but I shredded, so I just went with it and called it relish.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It was a quiet 4th here as well, most holidays are unless they fall on DH's day off, he's a nurse. 

I'm thinking takeout pizza for supper... I'm pretty sure I have sinus and/or ear infection and I'm going to the walk-in in an hour or so. Once that is resolving I'll be cooking again.


----------



## soulsurvivor

That relish recipe looks a lot like what we canned when I was a kid on the farm. We used a colander/pestle to grind everything and it was labor intensive to say the least. Mom always had to make certain there were exactly 50 pints put up and she would ration it out to make certain it lasted. We never did use cinnamon sticks either as that was a foreign spice for us. lol.

Countryfied, your relish looks similar to what I call chow chow but chow chow has red peppers and cabbage so it's not exactly the same type of relish. I try to keep a jar or two of chow chow on hand to eat with bean soup in the winter. I usually buy it from The Old Mill in TN as I like the Tennessee Best brand in the mild flavor. I'm the only one that eats it so it doesn't take much to stock me up.

We haven't had breakfast yet, but I am sipping on a small glass of orange juice that I made up from a can of concentrate I found hiding in the freezer door. Good enough and I'm hungry enough to eat the cabinet doors right about now. DH is taking his sweet time getting going this morning as he's been a bit smitten by Uncle Arthur the past few days. We're going to have fried bacon, scrambled eggs, sliced garden tomatoes, and black coffee sometime before lunch, or maybe it will be lunch. 

I don't know about supper either as we still have enough of the leftovers to do it all over again, and it has been so good and getting better with each successive warm up. I never get tired of eating good old beans and cornbread with sides of green beans and taters. What a luxury to have such good simple food on demand.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to dd's yesterday & sil BBQ'd all the meat took him. we had cus & onions, beans, slaw,potato salad, etc. i left 99% of it there. brot home 1 each of ckn brst, pork chop, brat & dog for dh to lunch on this week. i made way too much pot. salad & have a huge container still left here will try to share with the neighbors. picked 5 zuc this morning at over a lb each so that will make zuc relish .
dh ate cereal this morning & i am on cup 5 of coffee. today will def. be leftovers...prob. for several days this week.
stormy rains coming in tom & tuesday & the garden actually NEEDS watered.


----------



## sniper69

soulsurvivor said:


> That relish recipe looks a lot like what we canned when I was a kid on the farm. We used a colander/pestle to grind everything and it was labor intensive to say the least. Mom always had to make certain there were exactly 50 pints put up and she would ration it out to make certain it lasted. We never did use cinnamon sticks either as that was a foreign spice for us. lol.
> 
> Countryfied, your relish looks similar to what I call chow chow but chow chow has red peppers and cabbage so it's not exactly the same type of relish. I try to keep a jar or two of chow chow on hand to eat with bean soup in the winter. I usually buy it from The Old Mill in TN as I like the Tennessee Best brand in the mild flavor. I'm the only one that eats it so it doesn't take much to stock me up.


soulsurvivor - There's nothing quite like a good chow chow.  Here is a pic taken of some green tomato chow chow that was canned up here. Good stuff and I enjoy it with beans and rice, or I've even put it on a burger in place of relish.












Countryfied - I'm going to give your relish recipe a try when I can relish again, it not only looks good in the picture, but the recipe sounds good too.

Just for comparison to the picture posted by countryfied - here is a picture of the relish canned here.


----------



## soulsurvivor

sniper69, your chow chow looks a lot like what I have and I know how good it is on a sandwich. Tastes much better than mayo, although I've been known to spread some mayo on to help hold on the relish.

What are the seeds in your pickle relish? And thanks for posting the photos. I love looking at good food.


----------



## MO_cows

Well my mini-vacation from the kitchen is over. We are grilling tonight for DS's birthday. I am making fajita burgers, fruit salad with yogurt/honey dressing, green salad with homemade ranch and baked beans. Someone else is bringing dessert and who knows what other sides will show up. Fajita burgers have peppers, onion and garlic pre-cooked and cooled before mixing with the meat. Makes lean burger a lot more juicy on the grill, and has a good flavor. Will have chipotle and guajillo in it for spice.


----------



## sniper69

soulsurvivor said:


> sniper69, your chow chow looks a lot like what I have and I know how good it is on a sandwich. Tastes much better than mayo, although I've been known to spread some mayo on to help hold on the relish.
> 
> What are the seeds in your pickle relish? And thanks for posting the photos. I love looking at good food.


chow chow is one of those foods that is definitely awesome. Sometimes I'll just put some on a plate and eat it plain. :thumb: 

As for the seeds in the pickle relish - -the ones that are noticeable in the picture would be the mustard seeds.


----------



## arnie

sunday morning breakfast biscuts n gravy


----------



## Mickey

More good lookin' breakfast Arnie 
And that's some good looking relishes to Countryfied and Snipe. I never make cucumber relish anymore, only the zucchini. I also only make zucchini bread and butter pickle these days, but do use cukes for the cinnamon pickle.

DD#2 was here today so I made a shrimp and tuna pasta salad, hot sausage subs w/fried onions & peppers, sliced cukes and tomatoes and spicy hot sweet pickles. Redd's Apple Ale for a beverage and Forbidden Chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

I hope yall enjoy the relish as much as we do...

Our chow chow is made with cabbage, something else that DH and I like is green tomato pickle

The picture on the left is our chow chow and the one on the right is our green tomato pickle.

Tonight's supper was Aldi's teriyaki pork tenderloin, I took some Lundberg Wild Blend Rice mix with a little bit of low sodium chicken "better than bouillon base" added some dehyrated mushrooms, and dehydrated onions layered that first on the dish and then put the tenderloin on top covered it with aluminum foil and baked for a couple of hours on low. It was so good and moist...had broccoli and cheese on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

arnie said:


> sunday morning breakfast biscuts n gravy


looks like breakfast at my grannys farm! yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

countryfied2011 said:


> I hope yall enjoy the relish as much as we do...
> 
> Our chow chow is made with cabbage, something else that DH and I like is green tomato pickle
> 
> The picture on the left is our chow chow and the one on the right is our green tomato pickle.
> 
> Tonight's supper was Aldi's teriyaki pork tenderloin, I took some Lundberg Wild Blend Rice mix with a little bit of low sodium chicken "better than bouillon base" added some dehyrated mushrooms, and dehydrated onions layered that first on the dish and then put the tenderloin on top covered it with aluminum foil and baked for a couple of hours on low. It was so good and moist...had broccoli and cheese on the side.


I'm drooling over all the great varieties you have in those pictures. Thank you for the photos.


----------



## soulsurvivor

sniper69 said:


> chow chow is one of those foods that is definitely awesome. Sometimes I'll just put some on a plate and eat it plain. :thumb:
> 
> As for the seeds in the pickle relish - -the ones that are noticeable in the picture would be the mustard seeds.


Thanks for the info and one more question... is the mustard seed in a pickling spice blend or do you use it as a separate added ingredient? I slice fresh cucumbers and onions into a bowl and cover with water that's been mixed with sweet vinegar, sugar substitute, and a pickling spice blend, but I've never thought about using extra mustard seed which might work to further enhance the flavor. I like my fridge soaking cukes but they could use something else to make the flavor more pronounced. I just don't know what yet.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> More good lookin' breakfast Arnie
> And that's some good looking relishes to Countryfied and Snipe. I never make cucumber relish anymore, only the zucchini. I also only make zucchini bread and butter pickle these days, but do use cukes for the cinnamon pickle.
> 
> DD#2 was here today so I made a shrimp and tuna pasta salad, hot sausage subs w/fried onions & peppers, sliced cukes and tomatoes and spicy hot sweet pickles. Redd's Apple Ale for a beverage and Forbidden Chocolate ice cream for dessert.


I don't think I've ever had cinnamon pickles but they sound really good. You already know how much I love your menu and food choices. I'd be a happy crumb eater under your kitchen table.


----------



## sniper69

soulsurvivor said:


> Thanks for the info and one more question... is the mustard seed in a pickling spice blend or do you use it as a separate added ingredient? I slice fresh cucumbers and onions into a bowl and cover with water that's been mixed with sweet vinegar, sugar substitute, and a pickling spice blend, but I've never thought about using extra mustard seed which might work to further enhance the flavor. I like my fridge soaking cukes but they could use something else to make the flavor more pronounced. I just don't know what yet.


The mustard seed is a separate added ingredient. There is also celery seed in the relish recipe I use. I'll dig out the relish recipe I use and post it (probably after I get a little sleep, lol).


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to attempt to cook a brisket for the first time today. I found a huge one in the freezer and since the kids are coming for supper I decided to try it. 

I'm doing it in the turkey roaster oven (it's too big for my slow cooker) it has to cook for 4+ hours and it's supposed to 80 today. If it actually reaches 80 it will be the first time since May 8th- cool, very wet summer so far. 

Keep your fingers crossed. 

ETA: I decided on the fixin's- mashed potatoes and gravy plus sauteed green beans, and a mixed berry angel food trifle. So far, so good.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to attempt to cook a brisket for the first time today. I found a huge one in the freezer and since the kids are coming for supper I decided to try it.
> 
> I'm doing it in the turkey roaster oven (it's too big for my slow cooker) it has to cook for 4+ hours and it's supposed to 80 today. If it actually reaches 80 it will be the first time since May 8th- cool, very wet summer so far.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed.  

I'm sure it will turn out fine for you.


----------



## Mickey

Awww, thanks Soul  But if you come to NH for a vacation I promise I'll seat you right at the table, not under it! LOL

Neighbor fisherman gave us some fresh striped bass and dh is going to deep fry it tonight w/onion rings and fries and corn on the cob. Orange floats for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

took the day off from relish..yesterday I made 17 pints making it a total 50 pints...we did pull up the green beans today...so I will be working on them tomorrow and then back to cucumbers.

Supper tonight was baked catfish, spaghetti squash, fresh green beans, Cole slaw and green tomato pickles--DH had some corn on the cob with his. This year we planted the "top crop" green beans. I really like them. Dessert was sugar free jello, blueberries and cool whip. I also made almond flour zucchini muffins with our zucchini today too


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we had leftover pasta salad from Sunday. I had a burger with mine, dh had leftover Italian sausage with his and mil had a hot dog with hers. We also had corn on the cob, sliced tomatoes and cukes and Forbidden Chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh working on leftover smoked & grilled meats from the wknd. i'm not cooking anything else till that's all eaten up. he's going to the lake to take care of items for his newly windowed mom & i may send some of his smoked salmon with him so mom can enjoy it too. maybe we'll have one or 2 ripe toms by then? maybe. sure is slow yr for the garden. too much rain & not enough sun this yr. not making for good garden return... we dug all pots last wk & have them stored in basement as well has a few onions. hope they BOTH keep better this yr than last yr. 
sounds like you've all been busy with canning already. i do not think i will have much if anything to can this year which is ok by me. a yr off sounds good.
i do NEED to make a batch of waffles so maybe i'll get that done on this cool rainy day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gah. The humidity has finally found the northeast. Everything is swollen and sticky- including me. 

I'm making this for the first time: grilled shrimp with Thai cucumber noodles. I'll add grilled asparagus, and maybe grilled scallions if I have any large size in the 'fridge. 

I'm not even hungry this morning but I think I'll have cottage cheese and fruit for lunch. 

I'm not going to seriously whine about the weather, yet anyway. It's not -10 and -25 with a windchill. :sing:


----------



## Mickey

It's ok pixie, I'll whine enough for both of us! LOL I hate this hot humid crap! Just give me the -10 anytime 

I'm making potato salad, pork steaks, tossed salad and fresh corn for supper. Dessert will be cold stuff for sure :icecream:


----------



## pixiedoodle

decided to make roasted root vegs from our garden. they smell heavenly! they'll go just fine with some of that meat that dh smoked or sil grilled. he can pick & choose which one he wants! easy meal tonite!


----------



## arnie

lets have some chocolate custard goat milk "ICECREAM "


----------



## mollymae

Tonight we had smoked chicken breasts, green beans with country ham, fried corn, fried squash, sliced tomato and cuke salad. All from the garden. Cantaloupe for dessert....farmers market purchase. Ours are not quite ready. Darn good eating! Can't wait for our okra to come in so I can add another fried something to the table....:/


----------



## Mickey

Now you've gone and done it Arnie. A man that makes ice cream; I'm in love....:kiss:


----------



## countryfied2011

yesterday i got the green beans canned, today I am back to the relish..:facepalm:

we had Jim & Nicks bbq last night(left from fathers day that I froze)fresh green beans with new potatoes from the garden and leftover cole slaw. Have no clue what we are having today..just depends on what time I get done canning.

I have plenty of tomatoes but nothing turning red yet...


----------



## Irish Pixie

The cucumber salad was very tasty, I didn't have enough cucumber so I added a zucchini to fill it out. The "dressing" for the salad was of the peanut variety and very good. Over all it was excellent and on the keep list. 

DH has an evening overtime shift today so I'm making him hot Italian sausage with onions and peppers, macaroni salad, and some roasted garlic potato chips that he's wild about, to go.


----------



## Mickey

Whew, I'll bet his patients just love it when he eats those garlic chips Pixie :runforhills:ound:


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mickey said:


> Whew, I'll bet his patients just love it when he eats those garlic chips Pixie :runforhills:ound:


I better add a bottle of mouth wash to his work bag.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonight i'll re-heat the burger & add fried ham & onions to the top & cheese between the layers...our old home town cafe called it a Triangle Sandwich.... easy & tasty to boot. add to a toasted bun & fresh toms from the garden...simple & delish!
i have coconut pudding chilling for dessert & will top with fresh chopped nectarine. peach & plum mix.
tom. will be smoked chicken dh made a few days ago chopped & added to fresh cream to thicken & seasonings poured over pasta . also will add a medium salad to the mix & some garlic bread made from stale freezer bread.


----------



## countryfied2011

12 pints of relish done...

supper tonight was meatloaf, roasted cauliflower and brussel sprouts, and finishing up the garden fresh green beans with the new potatoes. Dessert is frozen yogurt bar


----------



## MO_cows

We "cooked" a tuna salad sandwich for dinner, with some grapes. Canned up a load of green beans. Also got cucumbers, was gonna try countrfied's relish recipe with them but DSIL bought me a "bread and butter" pickle mix at the store so I will make those up first and not hurt her feelings. And she snapped a lot of green beans for me, too. 

Last nite, made some beef and bean burritos. 

Tomorrow nite I will be messing with those pickles so maybe I can get dh to cook something on the grill. I have sirloin steak thawing, and could make some potato/onion foil packets and grill a zucchini. Doesn't that sound better than another tuna sandwich?


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was meatloaf, sweet potatoes, and corn.

I've been without a computer for a few days, so am glad to have a new computer to use and to catch up on things.


----------



## countryfied2011

will finish the last batch of the relish today :sing: There should be 120 pints of relish to eat on until next cucumber season..lol...and the rest of the cucumbers that grow we will eat and give to the Food Bank.

Supper will probably be leftovers...we have gym today and have to run a couple errands and then come home to the relish. Tomorrow have a ladies church meeting which will give me a break. DH will be spreading gravel for my dad, so might get out of cooking tomorrow also..lol

Everyone have a Happy Cooking Weekend..:buds:


----------



## Irish Pixie

Dang. I feel like a slacker after reading about all the canning. I wasn't even able to get a garden in this year. I was in VA with my youngest daughter the first week of June and it hasn't stopped raining since. :yuck:

I'm making tuna burgers, sauteed broccoli, and some other type of veggie for supper.


----------



## sniper69

sniper69 said:


> The mustard seed is a separate added ingredient. There is also celery seed in the relish recipe I use. I'll dig out the relish recipe I use and post it (probably after I get a little sleep, lol).


Since I've been slowly getting my computer files back (been transferring them to the new computer), I've been looking for the relish recipe. It's been found, so here is the relish recipe I use.:sing:

Relish
8 cups cucumbers, deseeded and chopped 
4 cups onions, chopped 
2 cups green bell pepper, chopped 
1 cup red bell pepper, chopped 
1/2 cup kosher or pickling salt 
3 1/2 cups sugar 
3 cups cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon celery seed 
1 tablespoon mustard seeds 
1 to 1 1/2 teaspoons turmeric 
1 Tablespoon corn starch 

I deseed cucumbers using a spoon after splitting cucumbers in half lengthwise. 

Then put all the vegetables in a large bowl. 

Sprinkle the salt over the chopped vegetables.

Cover with cold water and let stand for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.

Drain vegetables well, then press out as much liquid as possible.

In a large pot, combine sugar, vinegar, seeds, turmeric, and cornstarch.

Bring to a boil.

Add vegetables.

Bring back to a boil and simmer for 10 minutes.

Using a slotted spoon, put into pint jars according to standard canning procedures. (i.e. put into hot pint jars, have lids sitting in hot water, leave 1/2 inch of headspace, remove air bubbles, etc)

(Note: Although some of the brine needs to go in the jars, I use a slotted spoon to keep it from being too soupy.).

Process in a hot water bath according to your altitude (10 minutes here).


I used a food processor so chopping was done finer than if just a knife is used. To many pulses on the food processor will make it seem more like a mush though. ​


----------



## pixiedoodle

i went ahead & made that spicy smoked chicken in cream sauce on pasta. DH thot it was the best he's had in a long time. I'll have to remember to write that down & make it again next time he uses the smoker-which is about once in a blue moon.... there's enough leftovers for him to kill off tonite & i think that will be the end of that dish this yr. 
i'll bake that turkey breast in the nesco sunday & there will be a complete "Thanksgiving" meal ready by the time he gets home sun evening. we'll eat on that for a da to 2 & i'll share with my DD & the neighbors.
i need to make another batch of yeast waffles as dh has finally eaten the last one. this time I am going to make 24 so i don't have to make them so often. i'll send some with him to his moms & she can have a few in her freezer as well. 
I haven't canned a thing, & our garden is such a flop for the first time in 42 yrs. just getting enough to eat & share with our friends. have plenty of caned items in the basement so we'll be fine for another yr. Just TOO MUCH RAIN this yr & everything is drowning.


----------



## sniper69

pixiedoodle - would you be willing to share your yeast waffle recipe?


----------



## boolandk

Tonight is taco night. We are trying to use up tomatoes and onions from the freezer to make room for incoming fruits and vegetables. We cook them right in with the hamburger and spices to make it easy. The last of the romaine lettuce is ready in the garden so that will be good for tacos, too.


----------



## susieneddy

Susie's test for Celiac disease came back semi-negative. Her blood work says yes, biopsy came back negative. Basically it boils down to she may or may not have it? Needless to say she is confused on what to do so we are going to go gluten free...I think. 

Dinner for the last few nights have been smoked pork, sweet potatoes and salads. Leftovers for lunch


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Susie's test for Celiac disease came back semi-negative. Her blood work says yes, biopsy came back negative. Basically it boils down to she may or may not have it? Needless to say she is confused on what to do so we are going to go gluten free...I think.
> 
> Dinner for the last few nights have been smoked pork, sweet potatoes and salads. Leftovers for lunch


If you're missing desserts - If you would like I can share a delicious gluten free recipe for brownies. I like the taste/flavor of them and everyone who has tried them finds it hard to believe they are gluten free.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Susie's test for Celiac disease came back semi-negative. Her blood work says yes, biopsy came back negative. Basically it boils down to she may or may not have it? Needless to say she is confused on what to do so we are going to go gluten free...I think.
> 
> Dinner for the last few nights have been smoked pork, sweet potatoes and salads. Leftovers for lunch


The no gluten could indicate one way or the other, right? If no gluten equals no symptoms, it's celiac? I hope she feels better.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> If you're missing desserts - If you would like I can share a delicious gluten free recipe for brownies. I like the taste/flavor of them and everyone who has tried them finds it hard to believe they are gluten free.


sniper69, 

that would be great if you share it. I am sure Susie would like to try it


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> The no gluten could indicate one way or the other, right? If no gluten equals no symptoms, it's celiac? I hope she feels better.


We know that she has been allergic to wheat for a sometime so we really check the ingredients for wheat. We were surprised how many items have wheat in it..like some mustard's but not all


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> sniper69,
> 
> that would be great if you share it. I am sure Susie would like to try it


susieneddy - here is the recipe exactly as I got it from another forum. IF anyone is wondering who Einar is - he is a character in some stories written by Freedomofthehills on his site. This was posted by a member at that site back in 2011 (giving credit where credit is due :thumb: ). The italicized part is from the original posting. Some of my notes are at the bottom (not italicized). Hope you and Susie enjoy the recipe. 

_Einar would absolutely *LOVE *these! Everyone else does! I made this recipe up by actually adapting a peanut butter cookie recipe! As the late artist Bob Ross would say..."This is a happy accident!"

The recipe is pretty simple, but it requires some ingredients that might not be commonly available at your local grocery store. I'll post links to my recommended on-line sources of these ingredients, so hopefully that will be helpful. I'll also make *substitution recommendations* where it's feasible, but the recipe is really best when followed exactly.


*Nutella Brownies*

1 cup of Nutella (roughly one 13 ounce container, by weight)
1 cup of *coconut sugar*
1/2 cup *coconut flour*
4 eggs
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt

8"X11" Pyrex glass baking dish well-oiled with *coconut oil*

Add all ingredients to a mixing bowl and mix well. Pour batter into greased baking dish and bake in a pre-heated 350F oven for roughly 30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean. Serve warm with a big ole scoop of vanilla *ice cream*, or cool and top with extra Nutella as a frosting. 
Enjoy! 

*Notes:*
I highly suggest a clear glass baking dish. A dark colored cake pan may tend to burn the brownies on the bottom.

To double the recipe, double all the ingredients EXCEPT the sugar. To make a double batch, use 1 1/2 cups of sugar instead of 2 cups. Everything else will be doubled.

*Substitutions:*
The coconut products are an important part of this recipe, but they can be substituted for. The coconut sugar can be substituted with light brown sugar or sucanat. The coconut flour must be substituted with a gluten-free flour, like buckwheat or one of the nut flours like almond flour...otherwise things won't turn out well. The coconut oil can be subbed out with any cooking oil. The vanilla ice cream can be subbed out for any kind of dairy-free alternative you like...I personally prefer coconut milk ice cream. (Yea, I'm nutty for coconuts, in case you haven't guessed!  )

Coconut products are very good for health, despite very outdated medical opinions to the contrary. 
~~The flour is high in fiber, low carb/low glycemic and gluten-free.
~~ The sugar is low glycemic and contains many nutrients.
~~The virgin oil is rich in healthy saturated fats (Medium chain tryglycerides, as opposed to Long chain triglycerides found in vegetable oils) and it's lower calorie than any other fats (coconut oil contains 8.6 calories per gram versus others)_





My notes about the recipe, I use a 9x9 nonstick metal baking dish and line it with parchment paper and use some Pam cooking spray on the parchment paper (I don't use coconut oil to grease the pan). I also usually use half coconut sugar and half brown sugar, although I've used all brown sugar with excellent results. 



Also since a picture is worth a thousand words, here is a picture taken of the brownies the first time I made them in 2011. :sing:


----------



## light rain

Susieneddy, It is a shame that the test wasn't conclusive but by giving the no gluten diet a try she should be able to tell if that is the problem. The good thing is there are so many food companies developing foods with no gluten options. 

Wednesday we hosted a cookout celebration at a pavilion in our area for our daughter and our new son in law. We had plenty of good food, beautiful weather and lots of sharing of ideas and memories. My DH's family from Milwaukee came and brought delicious foods, drinks and a bean bag game. Our DSIL's family came from MI from the 2nd party and joined in the celebration! We even think that from some of the conversation they would consider WI a good place to retire. That would make us happy! :thumb:

Our friends came that we've known for over twenty years and they are like family too. Everyone seemed to have a real good time and we have a lot of happy memories. Now the bride and groom and his family are off to PA to celebrate with another side of his family. Good people, good food, many blessings and many leftovers which are a blessing too... :heh:


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69,

that looks so delicious. I just printed it out to take home to her


----------



## pixiedoodle

sniper69 said:


> pixiedoodle - would you be willing to share your yeast waffle recipe?


I just use king arthur flour yeast waffle recipe + 2 Tbspns sugar. You can find it on line. if you can't find it let me know & i'll type it up for you.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> sniper69,
> 
> that looks so delicious. I just printed it out to take home to her


hope you enjoy them as much as we do here. I remember taking a double batch in to my wife's work after my youngest was born and I didn't realize one of her coworkers has celiac. Needless to say once she knew they were gluten free, I think she ate 4 or 5 of the brownies, lol. I had to take the recipe in to share with my wife's coworkers. 


Also most stores (Kroger, Meijer, commissary, and walmart (at least here)) sells coconut flour. It is Bob's Red Mill brand. For the coconut sugar - I had to search a little more for that (it can be bought online if not found locally, or brown sugar can be substituted).


----------



## sniper69

pixiedoodle said:


> I just use king arthur flour yeast waffle recipe + 2 Tbspns sugar. You can find it on line. if you can't find it let me know & i'll type it up for you.


pixiedoodle - thanks. Is it this recipe? http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/belgian-style-yeast-waffles-recipe


----------



## Mickey

Where is Soul? She has been AWOL for 2 or 3 days now. I hope she's okay.

I think we're going to the Friday nite AYCE fish fry for supper, and that means a brownie sundae for dessert. :happy:


----------



## MoTightwad

Cooked beef and noodles, brusell sprouts and corn for dinner. Made 3 loaves of banana bread and a peach cobbler. Will eat good at least for today.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> hope you enjoy them as much as we do here. I remember taking a double batch in to my wife's work after my youngest was born and I didn't realize one of her coworkers has celiac. Needless to say once she knew they were gluten free, I think she ate 4 or 5 of the brownies, lol. I had to take the recipe in to share with my wife's coworkers.
> 
> 
> Also most stores (Kroger, Meijer, commissary, and walmart (at least here)) sells coconut flour. It is Bob's Red Mill brand. For the coconut sugar - I had to search a little more for that (it can be bought online if not found locally, or brown sugar can be substituted).


I think we have most of the ingredients at home. We were at Yoders country store a month ago near Summertown, Tn. They had all of the Bob's Red Mill marked down because it was out of date by a month or so. I bought all of the gluten free stuff they had and put it in the freezer when we got home.

We are going to make a peach cobbler in the Dutch Oven using the Gluten Free cake mix. I will post pics when we do


----------



## arnie

pan fried steak and " PIE " :sing:


----------



## pixiedoodle

sniper69 said:


> pixiedoodle - thanks. Is it this recipe? http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/belgian-style-yeast-waffles-recipe


 yep that's it. i made 14 of them yesterday by doubling the recipe. I cool them off by laying them on top of straws laid out on the counter because i do not have any cooing racks & flip them over while waiting for the next one to finish cooking. then i let them cool completely & stack with paper towel or parchment paper between them, slide 4 into a gal ziplock bag & stick in the frzr. I re-heat from frozen in my Breville toaster oven on "toast" setting for 4 mins. delish!

ENJOY!!


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69, 
Susie just saw the picture of the brownies and went yum. She said all it needs is some Vanilla ice cream


----------



## CountryMom22

The last few days have been really busy, most of us weren't home so no cooking was getting done. Tonight I thought everyone was going to be here so I'm making bbq pork chops with cukes and green beans fresh from the garden. I spent the afternoon baking brownies for youngest son to take to a pool party tomorrow and putting up a big batch of green beans. Now I find out youngest son is going out roller skating with friends and they're going to grab pizza on the way, hubby decided to work late tonight and oldest son hasn't been home from work yet so he's MIA. Being it's Saturday and he and the guys are planning a trip to Cabellas tomorrow, he probably won't eat dinner here either!

That's alright, leftovers make good lunches for hubby during the week! If only I had known earlier I wouldn't have planned to cook at all and just had a sandwich for dinner!


----------



## countryfied2011

I am through with the relish...:sing: The only thing I want to see the cucumbers now is for eating and giving to the Food Bank..now if the tomatoes and corn would get off the pot and start doing, I could get my canning done for a while(although I dont can corn) 

Supper tonight was ground chicken burgers, baked sweet potato fries, and cauliflower and cheese.

I saw this on FB for gluten free desserts, i havent tried any but they sound and look good

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/vegan-recipe/soy-free-gluten-free-and-dairy-free-desserts/


----------



## Mickey

Hmmm, Soul hasn't posted since the 5th. Does anyone have her email address? She rarely misses a day of posting. I hope everything is ok 

DH and MIL are having pizza and I'm having seafood salad for supper.


----------



## 36376

We have a ton of green tomatoes but no ripe ones. We have picked maybe 12... maybe. Sounds like others are having the same problem.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey, I am hoping that maybe it is her computer again...saying my prayers that everything is ok


----------



## Irish Pixie

I had hoped my hay guy would call and say we were haying today but he didn't cut my field yet. He said maybe today for baling tomorrow evening. The weather should allow it to dry with one tedding. 

So tonight we're having grilled steak, grilled asparagus, grilled zucchini, and grilled romaine hearts. Notice the theme?


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> sniper69,
> Susie just saw the picture of the brownies and went yum. She said all it needs is some Vanilla ice cream


susieneddy - hope you all enjoy them. 

Yesterday my wife and I went canoeing. Then we had Olive Garden for lunch. Last night was red beans and rice with some chicken apple sausage for supper. 

For today - I'm still trying to decide what to cook and seeing if the rain will hold off long enough to weed the garden.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh won't be home from doing work for his mom till evening. i'll re-heat the smoked chicken pasta & add a fresh salad with the one & only ripe tom from the garden...i ate the other ONE in salad yest. looks like the tom crop this year will be small IF the yellow leaf fungus doesn't kill the plant first.
thawing turkey breast & will fix a full turkey meal tomorrow. too hot to go outside to do anything else!


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> We are going to make a peach cobbler in the Dutch Oven using the Gluten Free cake mix. I will post pics when we do


Ok we just made the Peach Cobbler in the Dutch oven. Here is the recipe we used.

Gluten Free Peach Cobbler
2 29-30 oz cans peaches in syrup
1 package white or yellow cake mix (we used Bob's Red Mill vanilla)
1/2 stick of butter
Place Dutch oven over 15 briquettes and 10 on top & bake for 45 minutes.


----------



## countryfied2011

That looks so good SNE....now for a little ice cream on top..:thumb:


For supper tonight I had a Morningstar Veggie Garden burger, edamame, and green beans and a couple of spoonfuls of Cajun Crab dip, DH had Hot Wings and french fries. No dessert tonight...I had mine this afternoon--frozen banana in the Ninja with peanut butter powder and sugar free hershey chocolate...:sing: it tasted so good on this hot, humid afternoon.

Thought I would share a couple of pics of my cantaloupes...we grow them big here...lol Actually it is the type of cantaloupe...they are heirlooms and I bought the seeds from a farm here in tn several years ago.... I had saved a bunch of them in the freezer and decided to plant some again this year..I think there is about 10 or 12 hiding in the patch..
ETA here is where i got them from 
http://www.newhopeseed.com/tennessee_muskmelon.html


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, do you know the variety name? Those are big beautiful cantaloupes and I would like to buy some seeds.


----------



## countryfied2011

They are called Old Time Tennessee Muskmelon

Here is their website

http://www.newhopeseed.com/tennessee_muskmelon.html

It looks like they might not have extra seeds this year...if you find out that they dont let me know and I will see how many I have left in the freezer or I will save some from this planting and send them to you


----------



## MO_cows

The good news - made 10 mini loaves of zucchini bread today. The bad news - it only used up one large zuke. I guess I am going to have to try canning up some zucchini relish to get thru this latest offering from Big Garden Friend. A tip - this is the time of year you should always keep your car locked. If you don't, someone might put zucchini in it!

It was way up in the 90s today with 115 heat index, so I wimped out from grilling and put chicken in the crock pot with liquid smoke an a good dose of Smokin Guns rub. Made potatoes and broccoli with cheese sauce, and a cucumber/tomato salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

The last few days have been so busy that I decided on something simple for dinner:

Baked garlic and onion chicken with baked potatoes for hubby and the boys and brown rice an quinoa for me, with beets and green beans. At this point I am getting so many beans I'm thinking about putting them in omlets for breakfast!

I have brownies for dessert that I baked yesterday, not sure how they made it to today without being eaten!


----------



## countryfied2011

Tilapia, sauteed cabbage, Seeds of Change Brown Rice and Quinoa with garlic and leftover green beans..DH had tilapia and breaded shrimp and sides and also corn on the cob

Dessert was frozen banana, with peanut butter powder and sugar free hersheys syrup


----------



## light rain

So far for supper, salmon salad with hard boiled egg on crackers. I have to get a air conditioner outta the pole barn before the light goes. Finally summer has arrived. After that, more food for DH and I and the critters...

Had to do shopping and bill paying earlier...


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper were some hamburgers (cooked in a pan not on the grill  ), and some sauteed zucchini and yellow squash.


----------



## boolandk

Tonight we had a garden buffet - potatoes, green beans, peas, onions, broccoli, cabbage, and raspberries along with leftover grilled chicken. Yum!!


----------



## toni48

How long do you bake those mini loaves of zucchini bread? thank you.


----------



## MO_cows

30 minutes at 350, some needed longer because the pans were fuller. I use a toothpick and the "spring back when touched" method to decide when they are done. 

Made my first ever batch of zucchini relish, it was pretty good. 4 pints, 2 half pints and everybody sealed. Bummer, it only used 1 giant zuke. The recipe called for 4 lbs, this green club was 6 lbs. all by itself. So froze some shreds for future use. Still got at least 10 lbs of zukes to use up.


----------



## toni48

Thats so wonderful. Hope I can get some zucchini soon. Thank you for the info on the bread.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was deep fried ocean perch and hush puppies and some cucumbers and red onions in vinegar.

Lunch today is left over pork steak and gravy with some parsley red potatoes. I will split that into 2 meals so it will be lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

toni48 said:


> Thats so wonderful. Hope I can get some zucchini soon. Thank you for the info on the bread.


Another note on zucchini bread - it is even better the 2nd day. Wrap it up, let it sit 24 hours, it is moister and even more flavorful, IMHO. It also freezes great. Wrap in plastic, then foil, it will keep for months.


----------



## countryfied2011

so did i miss the recipe for the zucchini bread...:ashamed:

tonight's supper is bbq ribs, bake potato broccoli and cheese


----------



## Mickey

Don't forget chocolate zucchini cake folks! It's yummy and uses up more of those zucchini's. LOL

We're having hot dogs and baked beans, sliced tomatoes and cukes and bread & butter pickles for supper. I picked up some Hood's New England Creamery ice cream the other day; Mt. Washington peanut butter cup and Maine Blueberry....OM goodness, TO DIE FOR!! So I guess you know what's for dessert


----------



## Irish Pixie

The humidity is gone today and hubby is requesting spaghetti, meatballs, and sausage. I'm not a red sauce fan (I make it and can it but rarely eat it) so I think I'll have grilled salmon. I'm leaning toward a pineapple cucumber relish too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

this evening i'm going to reheat the last of the smoked cajun chicken in spicy jalapeno cream sauce from last week ( i drug out of frzr yest. to thaw) and pour over the last of the cooked pasta for dh. we suddenly have more tom than we can eat so a good salad with LOTS of fresh toms will go with it. i still have a few pieces of orange cake & i'll add some fresh fruit to it & a dab of cool whip on top. 
i finally cleaned out the side frzr. OMG what a mess! tossed a few items, moved a few to the uprite frzr in the garage & overall it looks pretty neat & tidy for NOW. It never stays that way but at least i have a better idea of what is in there. going to TRY to continue to use up those frozen foods frist so we'll see how well i stick to that plan. 
i baked turkey breast, stove top, boiled & mashed our garden potatoes& made turkey gravy a few days ago & have several serving of that left to use this week. i have enough broth for a giant pot of southwest Turkey Soup but not in the mood for it now. may make it & frzr. for this winter. 
everyones meals sound so darn good! wish i had a bigger household to cook for cause cooking for 2 isn't so easy or fun.


----------



## light rain

Anyone else know anymore about Soulsurvivor? I wasn't too concerned until I read more about the terrible storm Kentucky had the other day...

Everything green and lush here with beans and Swiss Chard available. My hollyhocks are blooming and I think I'll take a magnifying glass out later to get a closer look. It amazes me how little we see with just our eyes sometimes and other times it's amazing how much we see with our eyes. Miracles right in front of our noses, free for the appreciating...


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is Jennie O Turkey Breast tenderloin...contemplating the sides..

we are finally getting tomatoes starting ripen :banana: now if they will all ripen together I can start putting them up.

LR, I was wondering about the floods in KY too, but I think she became MIA before those started. I wish there was some way to contact her.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011, we are having the same problem with the tomatoes. Most are still all green. We need some heat to get them ripening and the same goes for our hot peppers.


----------



## Mickey

I hope everyone in the path of those bad storms are ok, and gosh I especially wish Soul would surface. 

We're having hot sausage w/fried onions & peppers subs, chips and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Ice cold Redd's Apple Ale to drink and even colder ice cream for dessert


----------



## CountryMom22

Raining here again (big surprise!) but the damaging winds/hail bypassed us again, thank the Lord! I've got so many green beans and cukes coming out my ears that I loaded a box full and set out for the home of a friend that is having financial issues. I thought for sure she could use them. I pulled into her driveway as she was loading a box into her trunk and she says "you just saved me a trip"... you guessed it, she was bringing ME cukes and greenbeans! Too funny! I wished she was bringing me a watermelon.

Dinner tonight was ham steak with baked potatoes, green beans and cukes. I'm trying to use up some things in my pantry so dinner the rest of the week should be interesting!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making low carb (basically no rice) stuffed peppers. I mix hot italian sausage and ground turkey plus a bunch of veggies for the filling. It's hot but not too hot and really tasty. 

It's 50 degrees right now and supposed to stay cool so I don't mind starting the oven.


----------



## MO_cows

Made another round of zucchini relish last night. While it was still in the canner, Big Garden Friend showed up with 3 feed sacks stuffed with corn. And more cukes and zukes. I love fresh cucumbers but they don't love me. I'll enjoy my salad when I eat it, then burp all night. Me and DSIL are going to try selling some stuff at the local farmer's market. It hasn't taken off very well but if no one tries it's doomed for sure. DH is calling us Lucy and Ethel but he will help haul everything up there and set up the tent.


----------



## pixiedoodle

this evening i'm making a small simple pizza with a jiffy pizza crust mix (67 cents), a can of pza sce i found in the back of the cab. & pepperoni i found in the frzr when i cleaned it out. not too large, easy & i'll add some onion & black olives if i have any & maybe some white cheese i found in the meat drawer...i'm not sure what variety other than it is not opened & needs to be used. haven't made pizza for a yr or more. so I figure just how bad can it turn out....
picking a FEW very large toms daily now. a pound + each for the most part. just not too many toms yet & fear not too many this summer. too much rain & yellow spotted blight is taking over ALL plants but corn.


----------



## countryfied2011

My tomatoes are finally starting to turn...we have to bring them in just as they start turning if not the chickens/critters will eat on them even though we have it fenced off. 

Tonight is taco's (that is simple...lol) Irish Pixie I would love your recipe for the no rice stuffed peppers, what are the veggies you put in there?


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied,

Susie went out today and picked a basket full of cucumbers and green beans. She said she found 1 or 2 tomatoes on the ground where something just took a couple of bites and left the rest. She picked some that were just starting to turn red. 

Lunch today was quinoa pasta and hushpuppies.


----------



## countryfied2011

squirrels will do that...take a couple of bites and leave the rest. My uncle complained about it one year...lol Our squirrels dont go into the garden they are too busy eating the dog food :facepalm:

Our chickens love our tomatoes...


----------



## light rain

We had salmon burgers, cucumber slices and fried eggplant. I am awaiting the fruiting of some patty pan yellow squash. If the borer doesn't find them we should have a bountiful harvest.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Mickey said:


> I hope everyone in the path of those bad storms are ok, and gosh I especially wish Soul would surface.
> 
> We're having hot sausage w/fried onions & peppers subs, chips and sliced tomatoes and cukes. Ice cold Redd's Apple Ale to drink and even colder ice cream for dessert


Hey there and I'll quote you Mickey, as you're the most recent asking about me, but thanks everyone for being concerned about my absence. Really sorry about the long no show but my computer hard drive crashed the day before the Dow Jones stock exchange and United Airlines computer systems had their big outage due to a computer glitch. It was just one of those bad days to be online I guess. I had the hard drive replaced and then other complications came into play with the home router and I'm here on a hangnail connection. Not even sure my posts will be accepted. Guess we'll see.

We lucked out with the weather but we've got a neighbor's garden full of ripening to rotting tomatoes that we're picking as they don't want them. DH is working to get juice canned as we haven't had any for several years and really miss it. 
Meals here have been freezer casseroles. Took several to the neighbor's when they got back from vacation as a way to thank them for giving us their tomato crop.


----------



## boolandk

Sausage links and whole wheat waffles. We enjoy breakfast foods for supper and it just sounded good tonight.


----------



## countryfied2011

It is so good to see you logged in this morning SS....glad it was just your computer~~:grouphug: We missed you bunches..:buds:


Have no clue as to whats for supper...since it is Friday and there is day or two of leftovers--it sounds good to me. DH had tacos last night and I had taco meat stuffed in large zucchinis that hid in the garden. So there are leftovers of that and leftovers of the turkey tenderloin and fixings from Wednesday.

Suppose to get really humid and hot for the next few days--heat index over 100

Everyone stay cool and have a great cooking weekend :gaptooth:


----------



## Mickey

Soul, you're back; YeeHaa!! We've missed you :kiss: I'm so glad to hear it wasn't anything more serious than a puter problem 

We're going to the Friday nite AYCE fish fry for supper. They make the BEST fish chowder so I always start with a cup of that, then go on to some fish, onion rings and coleslaw, then brownie sundae for dessert. Delicious!


----------



## susieneddy

dang Mickey, you go to that AYCE fish fry almost every Friday  I sure wish there was a good place around here to go

Lunch today will be leftover Pad Thai

Dinner no idea right now


----------



## pixiedoodle

home made pizza got canceled last nite when dh came home from work with a severe migraine....again. he took a pill, put on the ie pack & laid down for a few hrs. then i fixed him a nice turkey sandwich & fresh fruit & he got better. so looks like pizza is on for tonite if there are no migraines to get in the way.
Our fresh garden tomatoes & a bit of w. melon from aldis- so this one is not so ripe but edible. may even just toss a small salad while i'm in there.


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is whooped tired and me too although I haven't actually done that much physical labor, but between us, we have managed to get almost 20 quarts of tomato juice canned up in the past week. We're so slow but with the tomatoes that are left some are being blanched and frozen whole and a good mess of them are boiling down to be made into soup base for the bits and pieces of other fresh veggies we can find to throw in there. Planning on freezing that into containers for later use too. 

Supper the past few nights has been reheats of either a hash brown casserole or a chicken/dressing casserole. Tonight will be the last of both. Not too bad since we've been eating fresh salad with it each night. 

The weekend looks like more of the great humid forecast that countryfied2011 is enjoying. Anything we eat is probably going to be grilled and no surprise there. Hope all of you enjoy your weekend and have plenty of good food.


----------



## light rain

Quite warm today and tomorrow. I bought a fair amt. of GnP chicken on sale today and a couple of Megamillions tickets. Tonight I'll be stir frying pork, broccoli (ours), onions and Turkish spice from Penseys. This will be going into wraps. 

Remember folks, keep the families and friends of our murdered military in your prayers and also pray for wisdom, honesty and definite tactics on the part of our leaders to protect our military and their support staff in the future.


----------



## Mickey

You're right susieneddy, we do go almost every Friday nite. It's really inexpensive and AYCE, so how can you go wrong with that eh? Add to that we're Catholic so Friday is fish day 

Today my 2 dd's are coming to celebrate their dad's b-day. We had planned to BBQ, but the forecast says rain and thunderstorms so my oldest dd suggested we go out somewhere. I'll let you know later what was decided.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Yep, it's Friday fish in this locale too Mickey. We have a long history of food being tied to religion in this part of the world so fully understand what you're saying. About half my family is Catholic and the other half varies between deep southern Baptist and renegade. I'm somewhere in the renegade portion, not that that couldn't be guessed at. A big food focus in the humid summers here for the Catholics is their church fairs. Each individual parish, there are 7 of them in this county, chooses a weekend as their big event date and sets up outside under tents such things as games of chance, fair like rides, big suppers featuring the meat of choice with sides, and cold drinks. There's always a big ticket item raffled off along with donated items being auctioned. It's a one time a year deal where they all come together to raise money for their church parish. It also serves as a good way to tie the community together and wow, the food is always great. 

Dh and I have a full day ahead of us, actually staring us down from every counter top and corner of our kitchen. All these bright tomatoes need a home. I've got them all washed and ready to go... somewhere. I've got to find that magic place I hid my energy before proceeding from here. This big mug of hot coffee isn't doing much yet but maybe adding in the bowl of orange sherbert will help revive me. Kinda like a hot and cold shock and start effect.... hmmm.


----------



## pixiedoodle

made that pizza last nite & can't say i am very impressed. pretty dull. jiffy mix crust leaves something to be desired altho it did rise when baked, it def. lacked the yeasty flavor we love. got 3 pieces left so I am sure dh will eat those this later or this evening. picked another 8lbs of toms this morning & 12lb yest. my big enamel blue antique pan is full . been trying to share but not too many interested. not enough to do anything with right now but if i get another 10lbs in the coming week I'll def. can some more stewed toms. like end of season last year from the old Ball blue book. they were a pain to prsr can last summer but the best i've ever canned at home. using my last qt of them this week on a Mediterranean bean dish that calls for stewed toms. haven't tried that recipe but i should have everything needed including dried beans from last fall. 
we've got 6 varieties of dried beans growing this yr . hope we actually harvest a crop from each altho this hideous amt of rain this summer is ruining everything! it's either drought or drown it seems the past few yrs. 
re-heating leftovers again today.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie concocted a Dutch Oven dinner. It is too hot to cook indoors and heat up the house. She made a Cheesy Pesto Chicken and Potato meal. She used chicken thighs, homemade pesto, yukon gold potatoes, baby bell mushrooms and parmensan cheese. We baked it for about 1 hour at 375 degrees.


----------



## susieneddy

Just curious if anyone else uses these Green Bags to keep produce fresh. We have been picking cucumbers for the last couple of days until we got enough to can them. These bags keep the cucumbers from going soft and kept them crisp.
What is nice is that they are reusable.


----------



## MO_cows

Still working thru the zucchini. Will make zucchini boats for dinner, with ground beef, onion, garlic and spaghtetti sauce filling.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy - that chicken dish looks very tasty. 

As for the produce bags - I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## countryfied2011

That DO of chicken does look mighty good....I am going to have to get mine out and play around with it. I havent used ours since camping a few years ago.

I see those green bags on sale all the time...will buy some next time. Thanks for sharing. ETA I remember seeing them at Publix on the clearance rack a few weeks ago...maybe they still have some..lol

Supper tonight was chicken sloppy joes,(no bun for me) Sweet potato fries and broccoli and cheese. Dessert is Ninja frozen bananas with peanut butter powder and Hershey's sugar free chocolate syrup


----------



## soulsurvivor

I have frozen nanners and pb but no chocolate. I think I'll dessert on some of the frozen grapes but I'm putting sugar free chocolate syrup on the grocery list. 

We put up another 6 quarts of tomato juice today. We've been pressure canning this juice and want to make certain it keeps for a long time. We don't want to work this hard every year. 

We scrounged around in the fridge and found enough leftovers to heat and eat along with an egg omelet on the side. Also had a good helping of fresh tomato salsa and that tasted pretty darn good beside that omelet.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had grilled cheese, cucumber and a slice of cheese coffee cake from the store. Think I'll pull a pkg. of chicken thighs out of the freezer and put some beans on to soak. 

It is cool this am and very nice. I have some bush beans to pick and they'll be cooked with a little bacon ends, onion and black pepper. I cut a lot of catnip and hollyhocks out of one area this morning because the poor pepper plant could not see the light of day...


----------



## pixiedoodle

susieneddy said:


> Just curious if anyone else uses these Green Bags to keep produce fresh. We have been picking cucumbers for the last couple of days until we got enough to can them. These bags keep the cucumbers from going soft and kept them crisp.
> What is nice is that they are reusable.


 my friend & I split a pkg. of these about 5 yrs ago & just didn't think they worked any better than a reg. ziplock with the air removed. they didn't zip closed & to us that makes a lot of difference . with zips you can seal the entire closure but a tiny corner & sqz. out the air thru that & then seal. with the green bags they were non-zip closure. maybe they've changed since then?


----------



## MO_cows

Pickles! The house smells like vinegar and spice. Trying out the bread and butter pickle recipe from the NCHFP website. Soon as I get them in the jars and get that burner freed up, gotta boil potatoes and make tater salad for a family dinner this afternoon. The main course is the brisket from a beef we raised, it's getting smoked.


----------



## pixiedoodle

reheated leftovers from yesterday for dh lunch + big ripe tom. from our garden along with a cuc. & ranch just picked this morning. cooked the last dab & i do mean dab of tiny beets & added to the jar of pickled beets brewing in the fridge. also picked the last of the tiny carrots & parsnips & those are cleaned & ready to roast tom. some carrots will be saved for fresh salads for he coming mth or 2 depending on how well they keep in the crisper.
have Chinese food leftovers from our 1st meal out in a mth. wasn't too terribly tasty & brot most of mine home. dh will finish it off tonite. seems hard to find a good chinese place around here anymore. have found a good chinese buffet in several yrs. as large as kansas city metro is you'd think there would be at least a few good ones. haven't found a GOOD one yet.


----------



## soulsurvivor

susieneddy said:


> Just curious if anyone else uses these Green Bags to keep produce fresh. We have been picking cucumbers for the last couple of days until we got enough to can them. These bags keep the cucumbers from going soft and kept them crisp.
> What is nice is that they are reusable.


I've never seen these in the store but then I don't do the shopping. I'll put it on our grocery list and see what DH comes up with. So far I've done same as pixiedoodle and used ziplocs. They are expensive but very much get reused here unless they've had meat in them. If it's meat, it's one time and good bye. I use a cheap non ziploc plastic bag for all meats and if they're in marinades I put all that in a covered dish in the fridge until cooking time. 

susieneddy, are you all canning pickles, relish? with your cucumbers?

MO_cows, your pickles sound good to me. I love the bread and butter pickles.

We're laying flat today in all this heat. Not even going to attempt outdoor grilling. I think it's hot enough out there to fry eggs on the concrete. I made a cold pasta salad and DH is going to fry himself a hamburger. That's about as much supper as we're willing to spoon feed ourselves today. I'm so thankful we have a good indoor air cooling system. It's been working overtime today but everything is still comfortable.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yep pretty nasty out there SS...I'm sure your heat is our heat...lol 

I thawed a young rabbit yesterday so decided to try something different..usually I make bbq or rabbit bog with an 3 month old... this afternoon I browned it in the skillet and made gravy with the drippings added dehydrated mushrooms, and onions...also added some fresh garlic,thyme and sage, it is now slow cooking in the oven for a few hours...will mash up some cauliflower and have some corn on the cob.


----------



## susieneddy

pixiedoodle said:


> my friend & I split a pkg. of these about 5 yrs ago & just didn't think they worked any better than a reg. ziplock with the air removed. they didn't zip closed & to us that makes a lot of difference . with zips you can seal the entire closure but a tiny corner & sqz. out the air thru that & then seal. with the green bags they were non-zip closure. maybe they've changed since then?


The ones we have don't seal like a ziploc bag. We just twist the one end and put it in the crisper in the fridge. We don't try to squeeze the air out.





soulsurvivor said:


> I've never seen these in the store but then I don't do the shopping. I'll put it on our grocery list and see what DH comes up with. So far I've done same as pixiedoodle and used ziplocs. They are expensive but very much get reused here unless they've had meat in them. If it's meat, it's one time and good bye. I use a cheap non ziploc plastic bag for all meats and if they're in marinades I put all that in a covered dish in the fridge until cooking time.
> 
> susieneddy, are you all canning pickles, relish? with your cucumbers?
> 
> MO_cows, your pickles sound good to me. I love the bread and butter pickles.
> 
> We're laying flat today in all this heat. Not even going to attempt outdoor grilling. I think it's hot enough out there to fry eggs on the concrete. I made a cold pasta salad and DH is going to fry himself a hamburger. That's about as much supper as we're willing to spoon feed ourselves today. I'm so thankful we have a good indoor air cooling system. It's been working overtime today but everything is still comfortable.


Susie has canned 14 or 16 quarts of garlic dill pickles and 10 pints of bread and butter pickles so far.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thanks for the additional info on the green bags susieneddy and your cucumbers as pickles sound good too. 

That photo gets a blue ribbon from me countryfied2011. All my very favorite tastes in one meal and makes me crave sweet corn. We've not had much of that here since it's one of those foods that DH tends to not eat. But it's on the grocery list for this week and I'll have to try and eat it when he isn't here so it won't tempt him. 

Tonight we're having sloppy joes on onion buns with leftover coleslaw and potato salad. Dessert is ginger snaps and orange sherbert for those that want it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonights supper was homemade pizza...I love to eat pizza but it has so many calories and carbs so it is considered a treat on my food pyramid..when I do have it I like to savor it..:thumb:

I finished my last day at the weight loss clinic today..although they suggest you go through maintenance I am have a hard time justifying the cost after all that that I have spent...I can stick to my maintenance because I know I have to for my health. 

I started Dec 12 or 16 2014 at 237lbs..two weeks before that I weighed 242...today I weighed in at 169...68lbs I have lost. When I started my hips were a 53 and my waist was a 43, today my waist is a 32 and hips are a 41. Dress size was anywhere from 18 to 22, now it is a 14. My blood pressure would go as high as 220/100 and was on 3 bp meds and ..this morning when I weighed in bp was 104/70 and no bp meds, the highest it might go now is 117/75. Went to my doctor also today for 3 month check up...he said we didnt need to do blood work...wait until Oct...that with all the weight i have lost...everything should be as good as it was 3 months ago or better.

It just goes to show what loosing weight,eating healthy and exercise can do for your body. I rarely ever get indigestion, or fibromyalgia flare ups. I cant wait to go to my liver doc next month...I havent seen her since Feb she wont even recognize me.

Sorry for the :hijacked: but I just had to share...


----------



## light rain

Thank you for sharing your journey towards good health Countryfied. You are an inspiration to us all. Even though I weigh less you have a smaller waist which is better for your heart. I have to work on more weight loss and a smaller waist. 

Tonight DH grilled chicken outdoors and I made a cucumber salad. With that we had some bread with 6 grams of fiber per slice. We ate outdoors and except for begging kitties it was very peaceful with a light breeze. A mother turkey talked to her young in the woods. 

Still waiting for the first tomato. We got a few sun sugar but they don't count 'cause they were on the plants when I bought them.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CF congrats indeed. that is tough to lose al that weight. i'm down 85 lbs now but still have 50+ to go. metformin seems to be doing the trick for me...been a slow loss over about 4 yrs. 
today i am cooking down spicy BBQ sauce we used to make from scratch in ne of the school kitchens I worked at. also tonite will be BLT's -the first of this tom. season. what few toms we have are 1 pounder+ right now but just not doing well & think that in a month the plants may well be dead. so, we will savor what we do get this yr & look forward to a not so rainny year hopefully next yr.


----------



## Mickey

Wow, congratulations Countryfied! That's a lot of weight loss, good for you 

It has been miserably hot and humid here again so I made a big dish of pasta/tuna/shrimp salad yesterday for cold suppers this week. Last night we had pork steaks, deviled eggs and corn on the cob with it. Tonight we're having smoked turkey, deviled eggs and fresh veggies and ranch dip with it. Redd's Apple Ale for a beverage and ice cream snack later in the evening.


----------



## light rain

Picked a mess of Italian pole beans for us for supper. The variety is Musica and I'm hoping it has the real beany flavor that I got from a different variety I planted years ago.

I had black beans cooked with spices and chicken broth for lunch. Sprinkled a little grated cheese on top. I think also for supper I'll cut a store bought tomato and slice some fresh mozzarella and pick a little basil to top it off.


----------



## countryfied2011

thanks everyone..:thumb:




> Even though I weigh less you have a smaller waist which is better for your heart. I have to work on more weight loss and a smaller waist.


LR, they are now saying that it not only effects your heart but your liver and other organs as well...having a lot of weight around the waist...My liver doctor says that is one of the conditions of Metabolic Syndrome. I use to never have a problem with my waist up until the last few years..all of sudden it came from no where..lol It feels good to have it back down again. My hips will always be there..runs in the family..

Tonight's supper was baked salmon patties, Cole slaw, and baked potato, slice tomatoes...dessert SF vanilla ice cream and blueberries.


----------



## my4fireflies

Woot! Woot! countryfied! 

Tonight's supper was cold pasta salad with tomato, dill, thyme, and chives from the garden. We also had deviled eggs. The local grocers had a dozen eggs for 75 cents! I bought 4 dozen. My chickens won't be producing until September


----------



## MO_cows

Taco Tuesday. The stove burner that didn't work Sunday, decided to work today.


----------



## light rain

We had tomato, fresh moz. , basil with a little olive oil, black pepper and salt. Also the Italian beans. They were good but not quite the flavor I remember. DH is going to make a loaf of bread tomorrow and I think I'll pull some beets for supper. Maybe defrost a small steak and stir fry with broccoli. Also make some brown rice. I could eat brown rice with butter, black pepper and a little soy sauce for quite a few days and still be happy. :thumb:

Did some weed eating today and got covered in deer ticks. Came in yelling about where is the duct tape and couldn't find it quickly so had to use scotch tape to entomb the creatures and had a little fire going in the wood stove in July. Hot shower and clothes into hot water with homemade soap. I love summer but winter is beginning to have more appeal...


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper last night was fried green tomatoes, green beans cooked with small red skinned potatoes, and squash/onion casserole. 

Congrats on the weight loss countryfied2011 and pixiedoodle. You all set a good example for me. I don't have a waist anymore. Sometimes I wear a belt to remind me of where it used to be though.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite dh is having fresh salad with our garden tomatoes, lg. meatloaf patty on a bun with big slice of fresh tomato & a baked potato from our garden too. i'll skip the meat & enjoy a salad & potato as well. going to whip up some sort of sweet treat...brownie with fresh blueberries & cool whip?


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight is shrimp marinated in low sodium soy sauce, fresh garlic and olive oil. Sides were bake potato for DH, spaghetti squash for me. Canned 5 pints of salsa.

Dessert sugar free vanilla ice cream in a ice cream cone. :gaptooth:


----------



## light rain

We had two small steaks, beet greens and zucchini. Found a volunteer tomato that when I stood it up it was almost 4 ft. We'll see if it produces anything worthwhile. 

We're getting ready to watch Sharknado. Hmmnnn... My big cultural event of the summer... :0)

*I saw little patty pans on the plants today. :0)


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper tonight was grilled steak kabobs with onion, red and green peppers, and fresh pineapple with a sweet and sour sauce. On the side was a skillet of fried potatoes and onions. 

Working on the grocery list for shopping tomorrow. We have to make more casseroles for the freezer as we've used up our inventory on those. They're handy to keep ready for quick meals to cart to potluck and other types of community ongoings.


----------



## boolandk

Oatmeal for breakfast and leftovers the rest of the day.


----------



## MO_cows

We went out to dinner tonite. Mom and "new daddy" came up to get some decking material, so we all went out to the local restaurant. I had a tenderloin and it's so big I still have some for lunch tomorrow. 

A bunch of tomatoes from Big Garden Friend tonite. Salsa will be made and canned this weekend!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled chicken leg quarters, sauteed broccoli, and steamed carrots for tonight.


----------



## countryfied2011

This afternoon I go to ENT doctor to have the balloon sinuplasty procedure done. I am thinking either pick up a Subway..or just have fix it yourself when we get home..lol. I probably wont feel like doing much cooking until tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey

Praying that your proceedure goes well countryfied and that you heal quickly:grouphug:


----------



## soulsurvivor

I hope the procedure goes well for you countryfied2011. 

We didn't get much done today on the casseroles as DH decided to wait until tomorrow to do the grocery shopping. It's been a cool rainy day here and all either of us has wanted to do is sip on this homemade garden soup and watch tv. . . well, he watches tv and I read online. It's been one of those days we're both glad we don't have a work schedule anymore.


----------



## pixiedoodle

heating up the last of the smoked salmon for dh, the baked potato i forgot to fix last nite & more garden fresh salad. got cantaloupe & fresh blueberries to end the meal. got GIANT B.berries from the store this week for 99 cents a pint. been frzng them for this winter. this gives us 24 pints so think we are good to go. i could eat an entire pint right out of the box! they are huge & soooo good! i'll take out the pork patties to thaw for tom. got buns so lets use them up! going to dig in frzr for frzn left over fries...not sure there really are any but i'll keep looking. really pretty sure there isn't any. However they sound good . got lots of pots in the dark room basement so if none in the frzr i may have to break down & make them from scratch.
some days i can't cook enough. other days I'd just rather not. been craving coconut cream pie & lemon cream pie from Village Inn. yum!


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's an entirely beautiful day yet I'm still working on finding my usually chipper attitude to match the weather. I actually enjoyed yesterday's soup sipping and wrapping up in a fleecy throw where all that was missing was the glow of the fire in the hearth.... 

Today promises to be much busier though as we both will be assembling the dreaded casseroles for the freezer as us old people tend to make the simple not so simple. DH has already made the wally world grocery trip and is now going for the Kroger trip. After that is the farmers' market and on to the IGA in the next county. Meanwhile I'll play creative genius in cleaning enough space in the fridge to hold everything once we begin. I've already got the counter tops cleared off and set up for the old chop chop. 

Supper tonight will most likely be one of the casseroles. I'll likely rant, um report back on how those develop today. I'm thinking this is going to be a 2 or even 3 day project, but we'll see. Aren't you all glad you don't have to live with me? :facepalm:


----------



## susieneddy

soulsurvivor,

Are you a writer? If not you ought to be one. I really enjoy reading your post as you put more into it than I ever would. Some people just have that talent to write things like they are talking to each person face to face. IMO you have that talent 

Eddy


----------



## CountryMom22

I agree Soulsurvivor, when I read your posts I feel like we are sitting across the kitchen table from each other, just chatting. It truly is a gift.

Tonight, hubby is working late and younger son is going out with friends, so I'm just making sausage, peppers and onions for dinner. I have some left over sub rolls that need to be used up. They are really good! Unfortunately, I was planning on only hubby and me tonight, and oldest son just called to say he would be home for supper. UGH! I was trying to use up some leftover sauce and rolls, I only have a couple of sausage links. Now I guess I'll have to throw in lots of peppers and onions and the worst part is, son doesn't eat the peppers and onions, so that means less meat for us since he only eats the meat. I don't mind that but hubby won't be pleased, he's a real meat and potatoes man.

Feeding teeanagers isn't cheap, no matter how frugal your are!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i have some spgty & meat balls in the frzr & i believe i'll thaw it since it's a small batch, make garlic toast from some stale bread in the frzr & toss another tom. & lettuce salad with our toms. not enough to can & too many to eat. i'll make us a dab of fruity ice cream in the ninja. that is soooo quick & easy. got lots of frozen fruit so going to use it. anyone else make ninja "ice cream" ?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thank you susieneddy but no, I don't write professionally and don't have any plans to do that. The only place I write is here on this forum. I don't see myself being any different than any of the rest of you I read on here. You're all easy to read and talk with. Makes me happy enough to keep doing this, at least until my old computer gives up. I'm not a tech happy person and that alone would keep me from writing professionally. So, for me, it's this or nothing. Besides, I'm not creative enough to make stuff up to write about and I have to try and keep at least some family still talking to me. 

Onward march said the little ants and we're wondering where their orders came from and why they decided today of all days to invade our kitchen. There are no casserole assemblies until the ants have been defeated and removed from the premises so says head bug warrior DH. Meanwhile I am hanging onto my little personal fan like it's a life raft. At least he's keeping to the lemon smelling bug killers. . . . gritting me teefers with this one.


----------



## countryfied2011

Everything went good with the sinuplasty...today I just feel stopped up and a little tired(probably from the local anesthesia)..hopefully in a couple days that will vanish..

We went to the Farmers Mrkt today...although we grow most of our veggies there are things we dont grow...We have corn growing in our garden(not ready yet) but one vendor had Trucker Favorite which I have never tried so I bought a bushel and put that up in the freezer. Also bought some more zucchini since mine are gone and didnt do as well as last year. Another vendor had some Cherokee Purple tomates which I have heard they were really good so I bought a couple of them..they are good. I will probably save some seeds out of them. Also bought another gallon of local honey and a bottle of bee pollen...Bought a watermelon and two bags of salad turnips, pick up 3 HUGE cabbages to can cole slaw..:facepalm:

Tonights supper for DH was "made from scratch Beef stroghanoff(?)Copy Cat Hamburger Helper", and I had a Morningstar Asian veggie burger...the sides were leftover spaghetti squash and fresh fried corn. Dessert was watermelon

Tommorow will be a busy day making cole slaw and I now have enough ripen romas and Amish paste tomatoes to start making ketchup


----------



## HoofPick

We had breakfast for dinner tonight. Quiche with asparagus, potatoes, bacon, leeks, and parmesan cheese. It turned out way better than I expected since I just winged it.


----------



## Mickey

Supper last night was seafood salad rolls and chips. I was cooking for the family get together today and didn't want to take the time to go to Friday nite fish fry. I made a big bowl of potato salad w/eggs, chopped onions,peppers and crumbled bacon, a big pot of chili, banana bread and deviled eggs. Like everyone else, we always make way more food than is needed.
Have a good week-end everyone


----------



## soulsurvivor

HoofPick, that quiche sounds way better than the experimental skillet stir fry we had. Unusual circumstances dictated we use pantry cans again so the "stir fry" was a combination of spam, pineapple chunks, and pork and beans. . . Not even my best Mikey will try it attitude got me through that without a few tears. . . and yes, our breakfast is early this morning. Heat and eat waffles topped with fresh strawberries and honey. It's actually already over and gratefully consumed by me and washed down with big cold glasses of iced tea. 

Supper tonight might be one of 4 casserole combinations, or might not be. It depends on how comfortable DH feels about the ants regrouping for another attack. His shop kitchen is bug free but it has limited counter top space. 

I hope all of you have a great Saturday full of good food and full tummies.

Editing to make a point about the Mikey attitude. For those of us old enough to remember, Mikey is the little boy that will try anything in the Life cereal commercial from 1971, almost same age as my son and my how time flies:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34wJt3pRY0w[/ame]


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was leftovers and tonight hotdogs or if I can't manage that, takeout.

We're haying- 234 bales in just under 3 hours, loaded on the truck, hauled, unloaded and stacked in the mow. We'll have two more loads today (roughly 115 bales) to finish out what I need for the winter. I'm tired already.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Irish Pixie, really glad you got the hay. My brother is trying to decide whether to reseed or not due to losing about 40% to weather. Because of the hay blend and large acreage he uses the reseeding is $5000. 

After another deep cleaning of the kitchen and making certain the ants aren't a threat DH has decided to only do a partial prep to the casseroles today. He's also decided to only make the chicken and dressing casseroles because it's the one we like the best. I've gone on and prepped the celery, onions, and garlic and he has been roasting chickens. Later we'll clean the carcasses and put the chicken chunks in the fridge. He wants to use all the bones and skin and make broth to use in the dressing and have plenty to put into the freezer. 

Tonight's meal is going to be take out from the Italian restaurant. I'm addicted to their cream of potato soup.


----------



## light rain

I'm going to make some chicken noodle soup. Got some celery I can pick to go into it along with some parsley trying to go to seed. 

I've had a couple of cups of tea, unsalted cashews and a slice of homemade bread so far. 

This morning I planted melon plants from seed that I got from a small hard little melon at WM. When I bought it the directions said on it that although it was hard it was ripe. I doubted that info but it turned out to be true. So now these little plants are showing blossoms and could wait no longer. Also have some zatta melons that I started from seed but those will be planted today or tomorrow on the south side of the house. Those are a bigger melon and may not mature in time and in that case it will be a learning experience...


----------



## pixiedoodle

just heating up leftovers this evening. got dabs of this & that but enough to fill us up but mostly it will be spgty with meatballs & garlic toast from yest. . will thaw out something from the frzr. for tom. never reheated the pork burgers so we'll probably start there. have sinful choice & black cherry ice cream for dessert with choice or caramel topping. sinful but small amts.


----------



## MO_cows

Well my salsa operation has taken way longer than I thought. I was gonna pawn dinner off on DH, it's brats and he could grill them but he ran off somewhere so it's gonna be a late dinner around here.

The simmer time is almost up on the salsa and then I will impress DGD with the "death defying" act of ladling it into hot jars and processing them. She's been my kitchen helper today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH has another double shift today (tomorrow too) so I'm doing a beef roast in the crockpot. I cook it with two packages of powdered gravy and a quarter of the water it calls for. This is one of his favorite foods on earth. I'll put it over boiled potatoes and add a veg. He'll take it to go tonight.


----------



## countryfied2011

Canned 12 pints of ketchup yesterday...took all day..Supper was baked catfish, baked sweet potato fries and veggie. Since i have so much to do today I think it would be a good day for fix-it-yourself-day. Glad DH is easy to please..

Today is canning cole slaw and try to work on some more tomatoes, they are all starting to come in now.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I can't imagine the kids start school August 5th, but that is soon approaching and along with that is all the garden produce coming in at the same time and needing to be canned and whatever else needs doing to get it put away for winter. It's so busy and I really miss it. And please don't mind me as I'm just an old school teacher missing back to school in all its' glory. 

I'm looking at a day of being DH's helping hands again with the casserole project. I'm glad I can offer help for him. I just wish I could do it with nicer thoughts in my head. It's a good thing the chickens are dead or else they'd be tearing the door off the hinges trying to get out of here. He is such a perfectionist and I'm so not that. 

Supper last night was cream of potato soup with a salad and cheese sticks. Tonight supper will be grilled burgers and a salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh didn't feel well last nite so he wanted to go to the village inn to eat...i would never turn that down. forgot to get a piece of coconut creme pie to go....rats! today he is down with a terrible migraine 4th one this wk. poor man!
not sure what to feed him at this rate as he ate our village inn leftover breakfast food for breakfast this morning. maybe he can get what he wants today without my help.
i am going to make a fresh blueberry no bake cream pie. need some cream chz & i have none. usually ALWAYS HAVE THAT ON HAND BUT THE ONE TIME I DON'T IS WHEN I ACTUALLY NEED it.
got this new laptop & it's a challenge right now....keep reaching for the mouse we no longer have! not sure i am in love with it just yet altho i do love our Macs.
re-heating leftovers if dh is up to it this evening. if not then i will eat cereal.


----------



## Mickey

I had a great time yesterday. My older brother from Fla. was there; hadn't seen in almost 10 years, and another brother I hadn't seen in about 5 years. As we're all getting older I wish we could get together more often. Anyway, I brought home some leftover meatloaf, chili, potato salad and some pastries, so that will be supper tonight.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pixiedoodle, hope your hubby's feeling better. I know when I get a migraine nothing tastes good for a few days.

Yesterday I spent the day taking my son and some friends to a concert. I knew it was going to be hot and boy was it. So I planned on stopping and having dinner with my friend's family. They were doing some catering and the place is open to the public. I dropped the kids off with this woman so they could help with the catering as they do every month, then went home and took a shower and went back to eat. She had made a teriyaki chicken and ratatoie (spelling) with a green salad that was to die for. This woman is such a good cook! Dessert was homemade peach cobbler that was the best I have ever tasted!

Dinner tonight is hamburgers and a salad with green beans and watermelon for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Very productive weekend...canned 12--1 1/2 pints of Cole slaw, 12 pints of ketchup,and 5 pints of salsa, froze 10 qts of corn and 7 qts of cabbage. Ready to start again tomorrow. Supper was leftover homemade hamburger helper, corn on the cob and cole slaw..lol


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH loved his to go supper last night. Tonight is grilled tuna steaks with a wasabe soy reduction, grilled zucchini and asparagus, and grilled romaine hearts. It's hot and humid again. I'm not complaining tho, it's not raining and it's not -10.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Heavy humid day already and it's still morning. Radar isn't showing any rain over us but it is close by. DH has me on a don't touch anything in the kitchen order after I knocked a glass dish off in the floor and broke it. Lucky it only cracked into 3 big pieces and didn't have any food in it. I'm known for doing way worse. Still not a good way to begin the day. 

Breakfast was waffles and berries again with iced tea for me and black coffee for DH. Lunch is going to be a Marie Callendar frozen dinner for me. This one is the pork with gravy, mashed potatoes, and apples. DH is still working his magic with all the chicks today turning them into freezer casseroles. He's promising one for supper. Yay, and I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Txsteader

Cooked a pork roast Saturday so we had pulled pork sandwiches and then enchiladas yesterday. Remainder of the roast went into the freezer.

Had planned to make shrimp fried rice today but soulsurvivor's post about chicken & dressing casserole made my tummy growl so that's gonna be dinner today & the fried rice will be on tomorrow's menu.


----------



## light rain

Countryfied everything looks yummy! I have some questions. How does canned coleslaw differ in taste from fresh made coleslaw? When you freeze cabbage how do you do it? 

Yesterday was a lost day for me. I got up early to take a receipt back to the grocery store because they had charged me almost $10.00 more that what was correct. Had a discussion with a young lady that said they would only be able to refund half because I didn't have the other meat wrapper and they couldn't figure out how to compute it. No, I was overcharged on all of that so that answer didn't fly. :umno: So then the manager came over and I got my full refund. I asked how this could have happened and he said he had no clue. One of the clerks made a comment which gave me some insight to which I replied ,there are some governmental agencies that could cause a lot of trouble about this... I then went to the deli to buy a lb. of fresh mozzarella which was shown in their sale ad. Got over there and I couldn't find it. So I asked the ladies that worked that dept. if they knew where it was. Oh yes, they replied, right in there with the sliced cheese. Strange I thought, fresh moz. with the sliced cheeses. :shrug:

Well, the picture in the flier was a mistake. It was sliced moz. on sale not fresh moz. :flame: By this time I was starting to come down with some kinda of summer bug and feeling puny. So I did a little more shopping and left. Then stopped on my way home to fill up 5 5 gal. buckets with compost from my special source. Came home and went to bed. Whatever it was that was afflicting us all a person could do was drink fluids and lay down. DH has it too. Thank heavens I feel better today. Have to see how DH feels later in the day...


----------



## CountryMom22

Light rain, I'm sorry you guys are under the weather. It seems the summer bugs are just vicious. I'm not sure I it's because they really are that bad or because we don't expect to be sick in the summer. Either way, they are nasty!

The weather here is brutal and going to get worse so I think I'm going to have porkchops with a green salad and beets for dinner. Just something quick and easy. Dessert will be watermelon. This one is so sweet, my son said it was like eating candy!


----------



## light rain

Thanks CountryMom, we're both starting to feel human again.


----------



## pixiedoodle

had dh finish off 2 pork burgers, leftover corn, cranberry,sauce, & cantaloupe. i think there is one more pork burger that i may talk him into eating this week. tonite we'll finish off the pasta with sauce & meatballs. going to make fresh fluffy bo-bake blueberry pie today. going to be near 100 today & heat index near 115. humidity miserable so it will be another stay inside day for me. plenty to do indoors..like scrub floors, clean 1900 sq ft of hardwoods...one of my fav jobs----NOT! always something to be done. make make a small batch of stewed toms for canning. actually think this yr. i'll cooke down & frz.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, do you have a recipe for canning your cole slaw


----------



## soulsurvivor

If you pass by my back door and hear chickens cussing just give a nod and move on past the danger zone. DH is wrestling with the chicken dressing yet again today and I'm ready to seek counseling. He never uses a recipe and everything always turns out perfect, but not this time. He has tweaked this stuff until it's almost funny in how awful it keeps turning out to taste. The dressing went outside as dog food and even the dog won't eat it. I think something fell over in it when he wasn't looking and ruined it. Or he may have bought a bad product. I'm not sure what all he did add to it but he's going to try again today with new products from the grocery. The chicken meat is good so thankfully he won't have to do that again. The broth tastes ok but isn't usually this bland in taste. So don't know what will happen to all that either. It's his call. 

Needless to say we didn't have chicken and dressing casserole for supper last night. We did heat some of the cooked chicken breast on the grill and used it as strips on top of our salad. Also had a baked potato with cheese topping. 

I'm not going to say what's for supper tonight but I'm pretty sure it's going to be something with chicken. :facepalm:


----------



## countryfied2011

LR, glad to hear yall are feeling better...:thumb: 



> How does canned coleslaw differ in taste from fresh made coleslaw? When you freeze cabbage how do you do it?


 I haven't tasted it since it has been canned but before I canned it...it was really good. I have made the freezer version of it and we liked it. I will probably open a jar this week and I will let yall know. I wanted it to sit a couple of days to let the seasoning go through it. For freezing cabbage I did as the Ball Book said..I blanched it for 3 minutes(chunks)if you are doing shredded blanch for 1 1/2 minutes. Then you put it directly into ice water the same amount of time you blanched it. Then I let it dry and put it into qt freezer bags. DH likes boiled cabbage so I guess it wont matter if it thaws limp because it will be boiled anyways..lol Also it will be good to put into soups. The three heads of cabbage i got at the farmers mrkt the other day were the size of basketballs..lol Tonights supper was pork loin, scalloped potatoes for DH and quinoa for me, squash and salad turnips. I canned 12 half pints of tomato sauce today. There is not an empty place in our house right now including window seals that dont have tomatoes occupying it..:facepalm: I also put up 3 1/2 to 4 bushels of corn yesterday from the garden. 

Here is the recipe for the canned Cole Slaw, you can freeze it or can it...we really like the freezer version..and from what I have read people like the canned version. _ I quadrupled the syrup and I used 1 1/2 pint jars because my cabbage was so huge. I also double the carrot, pepper and onion(again that was because my heads of cabbage were so big)
_ I got 12 1 1/2 pints from two cabbages.



Difficulty: Easy
Servings: 3 to 4 pints
Ingredients

1 medium head cabbage
1 large carrot
1 green pepper
1 small onion
1 tsp. salt
Syrup
1 cup vinegar
Â¼ cup water
2 cups sugar
1 tsp celery seeds
1 tsp mustard seeds
Directions

Shred together vegetables. Add the salt. Let stand 1 hour.
Drain water from vegetables. Boil syrup ingredients
together for 1 minute. Cool.
Add syrup to vegetables. Pack into quart jars and process
in a boiling water bath for 15 minutes, or put into freezer
containers and freeze. Leftovers may be frozen. This slaw
may be drained before use and mayonnaise added, or used as is.
04/19/08 used 6 bags coleslaw mix with carrots. Added one
large red bell pepper, diced, and one medium sweet onion,
diced. Tripled the syrup, but double may have been enough.
9 pints.

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/coleslaw-to-can-or-freeze/


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, Thank You for posting the recipe! I think I will try the freezer version next Spring. Let us know how you like the canned version and if it is real soggy.


----------



## soulsurvivor

If fog was white butter we'd be over the limit in calories here. No need for rain when you have this kind of watering system in place. I'm in need of sunlight, I think. I'm just fully relieved that the past few days are behind us and we now have a dozen chicken and dressing casseroles in the freezer. To DH's credit he doesn't easily give up... well of course that's true since he's still with me after almost 37 years. 

Breakfast was a weekend type of meal with bacon, scrambled eggs, and dancing for joy here with the addition of toast and grape jelly. I think DH needs to visit the grocery more often without a grocery list cause he came home with some real treats yesterday. I can't remember the last time we had toast and jelly. 

Supper is going to be pork something from the smoker, either ribs or shoulder roast. He wants the shoulder roast to make pulled pork for this weekend. The ribs are for tonight. Also planning to have a big foil grill pack of garden vegetables and corn on the cob.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied,

Susie wanted to know where you got the 1-1/2 pint jars from. We haven't seen them here.


----------



## MO_cows

Cooked down a batch of tomato preserve (jam) last nite, got 5 pints. Last year it didn't thicken enough, this year I used a bigger pot and boiled it harder, it looks like the consistency will be right this time. You don't add any pectin, which surprised me. I guess tomatoes have their own like apples??

Keilbasa, applesauce and green beans for dinner. I had canned the green beans earlier, and they are a little too soft, overdone. I remember I had a hard time keeping the pressure where I needed it, it kept going too high, so that is probably the reason. But they tasted good.


----------



## countryfied2011

TSC, Ace and Kmart carried them last year...I havent looked to see if they have them this year. Last year I bought all I could find..They are just the right size for DH and I, pints are not enough on some things and qts are to much on others. I need to stock up on them again also. 
If you cant find them in the stores you can order them online and have them shipped to the stores for free.


Looks like that Target carries them also, just google them. Target has them cheaper than Ace.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I'll reheat the last of the pasta, meatballs & sauce for this evening. have some leftover cranberry sauce , bread & butter, small salad of nothing but garden toms & lettuce. . making another dble. batch of yeast waffles...just one left so best get busy this afternoon & make more. poor old dh won't know how to eat breakfast without them, i do believe....ha. looks like i need to cook up a box of pudding too & think i may have 2 flavors in there. that will work as a nice sweet after the evening meal this week.
nothing much from the garden this yr. to actually can unless it's a small batch of stewed toms. & i think we may not even have enough to mess with that. rabbi's jumping thru & over rabbit fence & eating newly plant green beans . they are cute but eating things fast as we can plant & get it to come up. need new plan for next yr for sure.


----------



## Mickey

It's so hot and humid, ICK. Tonight I'm making chef's salad, cottage cheese on peach halves and crescent rolls. Root beer floats for later.


----------



## Mickey

Where is Sniper?


----------



## light rain

I was thinking that too, Mickey. Hope everything is ok.

I reduced some turkey broth and made turkey and egg noodle soup. Added green veggies from outdoors. It was good even if it was a warm day to have it. We added some little mini baguettes for dipping. There's cold watermelon in the fridge.


----------



## MoTightwad

The canned cole slaw is really good. If I get some cabbage this year I will definitely make some more. It is great with navy beans or mac and hamburger. I use mine as a side dish as I am a pickle lover type of eater. Good luck with the canning.


----------



## CountryMom22

Too hot here to cook much so it's BLT's for supper with cucumbers and watermelon. I hope this weather breaks soon!


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's a sun filled morning and a bit cooler with less humidity today. That always makes me feel like opening all the windows and letting the breezes blow through and clean the air. It's also been a great morning to do laundry and hang it all on the clothesline. With DH's help I've got all the bed linens washed and bouncing on the clothesline. My insides are happy. 

Breakfast early this morning was toast with jelly and peanut butter. Also had a glass of almond milk, a new product for me and I do like it. DH had a protein drink.

Lunch is going to be tuna salad sandwiches with lettuce and tomato. Iced lemon water to drink.

Supper is going to be leftover bbq pork ribs heated on grill with new squash and onion veggie pack. Just stir everything together and let the Q season it all. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011,

Thank you for the cole slaw recipe.

Susie made it to Target yesterday and bought the last 3 boxes of the 1-1/2 pints jars. She started to buy one box but changed her mind. She said what if i really like them and go back and they are gone. The price was only .50 more than the regular pint jars. 

When you break it down you can either buy a box of 12 pint jars or a box of 9 pint & a half jars and end up with more pints 12 vs. 13.5 for $ .50. That is a good deal


----------



## arnie

lunch = a big ol stack of apple pancakes made with cinnimin covered with butter n maple syurp ;simple fast and extroidinarily delicious . now I wonder why they were so extra good I canned the apples last fall from a tree I planted in 1983 I made the butter here at home a week or so ago ,egg laid this morning goat milk from last night ,I can only guess that the vanilla .and cinnimin has been in the cubbard for over a year. I cheated and used bisquik instead of regular flour . but it worked /" best i'v made in a while ; theres a full moon tonight said to be the "Blue Moon " we rarely see . I hope the old griddle and I can do this again and this is not a delight that comes round only once in a blue moon :thumb:


----------



## pixiedoodle

not sure how many times i can force leftover pasta onto dh will he had agreed to finish off the pasta & sauce tonite with another salad. i'll try to throw in a big piece of coconut ban muffin/bar ,split with cool whip & fresh blue & strawberries between the layers. had some last nite & man was that delish!!! too bad i didn't write down the recipe when i made that ban. coconut concoction cause it is out of this world good!!


----------



## Mickey

It's still unbearably hot here; blech. Tonight will be tuna subs, fresh veggie tray w/ranch dip and chips. Root beer or orange floats later.


----------



## light rain

Tonight we had a steak, baby peas and avocado. It's hot here too. I picked more Italian beans this am. The patty pan squash are getting close to picking time. Tomatoes though, are a ways off.


----------



## pixiedoodle

change of plans here. fixed dh small strip steak, blue baked potato & corn on the cob from the garden & salad with our toms. he was happy & easy for me. i went grocery shopping & bought up sale items at 3 stores. hope i do NOT have to grocery shop for another 3 wks unless i am out of milk, eggs or bread!! the
older i get the harder grocery shopping becomes & the more irritating as well. but, sometimes it just has to be done. garden is beginning to wind down, squash
is about done, & few ears o corn are just getting started, dried beans getting pickable etc. toms dying n out so those won't last long either. strange garden year for sure.


----------



## soulsurvivor

If you're ordering up a perfect late summer forecast then you're coming here to pick up your order. We're looking at several days from now into next week with sunny days in low humid highs of the mid-80s and overnight lows in the low 60s. Everything is so green and pretty it hurts the eyeballs in a good way and they say there's going to be a blue moon tonight too. I really love the way creation got all dolled up for us to enjoy.

Breakfast was an actual breakfast for a change with fresh scrambled eggs, bacon, sliced red garden tomato, toast with grape jelly and butter, and yummy cold almond milk to drink. I loved it so much I plan to have it again for lunch.

Supper is more of same on the leftovers of grilled up pork from 2 days ago. Most of the meat has been picked off the remaining bbq ribs and added to the pork shoulder to make pulled pork. Along with that DH is working today on the sides for the pulled pork to be served throughout the weekend. He's making fresh coleslaw and baked beans today, and I'm making deviled eggs and assembling veggie and dip trays for the fridge. We're expecting several family members to show up here throughout the weekend as all are coming and going to yard sales, doing back to school shopping, and stopping by to say hi and eat a bite or two with us. We may even catch a glimpse of the old blue moon of Kentucky out there tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers again tonite for dh. he's finishing off the last pork patty, the next to the last small spicy ckn. breast , a fresh tom. ,cuc & corn all from the garden. i had cherrios earlier & that is prob it for the day. maybe a yogurt if i get hungry . this metformin really kills the appetite for me. got a house full of food & none of it sounds appealing. i think i live on fruit & cereal & fresh toms. when available. i ought to weigh about 130 not 180 still !!!! 85lbs down & 50 to go....yikes! watermelon sounds pretty good right now...


----------



## countryfied2011

I hope Sniper is ok too...I miss his posts and pictures

Been a busy couple of days here...this is what I did yesterday 10 half pints and 12 4 oz jars of taco sauce....8 pints of pizza sauce and 5 pints of ketchup..Today I rested some after the gym, tomorrow back to the canning..

Supper tonight was leftover pork loin, boiled cabbage,fried corn. I opened up a jar of the canned cole slaw last night with supper and it is really good, it is not soggy at all. I like draining it and adding mayo. I would say it isnt as crisp as fresh slaw but it still has a crunch enough that you can hear it...lol It is going to taste good this winter..


----------



## light rain

I got a good sale on deli ham. I don't usually buy processed sandwich meat but got this today along with a loaf of those little 2" by 2" pumpernickel bread.

So we had several of those with mayo and mustard. Then we had a couple of ripe plums and now I'm cooking up some fresh mushrooms. I think that will do it for the evening. I bought Chinese cabbage and Pak Choi so DH can make some kimchee. 

Still waiting for the Patty Pan...

Pixiedoodle, you have really done well with your weight loss! I just hope you're getting enough protein and other necessary nutrients. I know, I'm one to talk...


----------



## MO_cows

I bowed out of cooking dinner tonite, wanted DH to go get a pizza but he pawned it off on dad. 

Just once, it would be so nice to just have dinner put in front of you. Didn't have to decide what it would be, no effort to cook it or procure it, just show up and there's dinner. I just can't get that thru DH's head. Somebody feeds him 365 days a year but he can't grasp it that someone else might appreciate that too!

Tomorrow, back in production for salsa. Need to go to the store and get chiles and lime juice.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

I love food threads! They give me great inspirations but also make me hungry 

Most recently I canned a few quarts of a mix of green and yellow snap beans, 2 of them I added onion to. 

Cooler and less humid here so I worked outside most of the day and am tired! 

For lunch i had homemade Farmhouse crackers with cream cheese and fresh tomato slices. Ate in the shade with my canteen of cold well water.

Supper - soft tacos made with a mix of ground venison and beef, homemade taco seasoning, corn canned last year, fresh salsa, steamed brown rice, sour cream from the store, shredded fresh greens from the yard, a mix of homemade and commercial shredded cheese all folded in homemade tortillas. Ice tea of raspberry leaf, black walnut leaf and lavender, sweetened with local honey.

For Evening Tea (dessert) fresh goat milk ice cream with homemade vanilla and commercial chocolate chips


----------



## Mickey

Yay Pixie! You're doing great with the weight loss too. I'm jealous of you and Countryfied.
I wish I could say the Metformin killed my appetite 

SNIPER, WHERE ARE YOU??

We were out shopping around suppertime so we stopped at Wendy's. Nothing fancy, just burgers and fries.


----------



## gibbsgirl

We made tacos. Second time this week. Now I have enough leftovers for tacos tomorrow for everyone!

Used our electric pressure cooker. I love that thing. Dry black beans, water, seasoning, chopped peppers and onions and ground meat. 45 minutes on low and done.

Corn tortillas heated over the flame on the stove.

Some lettuce, sour cream, tapatillo, shredded cheese. Yum yum.

Super easy, which was perfect tonight cause I've got one kid down with 103.5 fever for a second day. Never know how many in the house will drop out when an illness hits. So leftovers might come in handy tomorrow.

Off to finish watching stripes from 1981 with Bill Murray and john candy. My kids are cracking up. Love that they like movies that mama likes that are "old".

May y'all be blessed with yummy leftovers this weekend too.


----------



## arnie

sweet corn is ready in the garden !!!! T bones Fries n a Beer .... Life is Goooood Today


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

gibbsgirl said:


> We made tacos. Second time this week. Now I have enough leftovers for tacos tomorrow for everyone!
> 
> Used our electric pressure cooker. I love that thing. Dry black beans, water, seasoning, chopped peppers and onions and ground meat. 45 minutes on low and done.
> 
> Corn tortillas heated over the flame on the stove.
> 
> Some lettuce, sour cream, tapatillo, shredded cheese. Yum yum.
> 
> Super easy, which was perfect tonight cause I've got one kid down with 103.5 fever for a second day. Never know how many in the house will drop out when an illness hits. So leftovers might come in handy tomorrow.
> 
> Off to finish watching stripes from 1981 with Bill Murray and john candy. My kids are cracking up. Love that they like movies that mama likes that are "old".
> 
> May y'all be blessed with yummy leftovers this weekend too.



Must be taco week  I'm sorry to hear about your little, do you use chamomile and feverfew?

My son loves the old stuff like Stripes, it always makes me feel good to hear him laugh at that sort of thing.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

leftovers are what I call Fast food


----------



## gibbsgirl

Ozark Mountain Jewel said:


> Must be taco week  I'm sorry to hear about your little, do you use chamomile and feverfew?
> 
> My son loves the old stuff like Stripes, it always makes me feel good to hear him laugh at that sort of thing.


Sometimes chamomile, haven't used feverfew. Right now he's just run down with exhaustion I think. So, I'm keeping him cool and hydrated and using some meds we have on hand. He was at a training camp for wrestling for a month, I have a thread in countryside families called request for all you prayer warriors that I did for a month about it. I let him go swimming at the city pool and his asthma kicked up. We're gonna try and hang through it for the weekend. If no one els goes down, I'm gonna call the doc Monday cause he probably will need a steroid shot and a b12 shot to pump him back up. If more get sick, its a bug.


----------



## light rain

Gibbsgirl, I am sorry to hear of your son's sickness. No chance of a tick bite, right? If he would develop a bad headache and a higher fever that would be something to consider. Sometimes there is no rash...

Mickey, I agree. This is not like Sniper. Also I realize that Grandmotherbear started this new area but hasn't posted in a long time. What gives?

Arnie, your food looks great, but, what is that black oval shape on one of your steaks?

I haven't even had a cup of tea yet. Both DH and I had trouble sleeping. I don't know if it was the full moon or we ate too much. Gonna be dragging today... :yuck:


----------



## gibbsgirl

Light rain, no tick bite that I can see for now.

Late start today, but I've got to get everyone moving soon. I want eggs for breakfast. We'll see who else does. I'm guessing most will want Ric krispies and milk.

Gotta see if any watermelons are ready to eat from the garden today!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Lots of busy people today as though there's some kind of inside need to hurry? But I agree, it's entirely too beautiful outside to stay inside. They've run through here all morning, grabbing a sandwich and drink to go and whoof! they're gone! I might have to install indoor speed bumps to slow em down. 

Our breakfast was early because DH and I were up at 4 this morning sipping our morning coffee and viewing the moon in the SW sky. Neither of us could say it was a blue moon but it was a pretty and bright moon. We came inside after a few bug bites and made a mutual decision to go back to sleep. wow, we overslept and woke up to the phone ringing and the kids wanting us to unlock the door. :ashamed:

Then we had a nice lunch with DH's niece and friend who stopped by on their way to Lexington. This afternoon is more drop in family and hopefully all of this food will be eaten by tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

been a strange busy day but managed to get in nap. been awake since 330 am, stayed in bed till 5 am & gave up & got up. had a full pot of coffee myself before dh ever woke. haven't cooked a darn thing today but cut a big pork roast into 4 chunks for the frzer. had a sale at Hyvee for $1.88 a pound & got one about 6 lbs. dh says he wants to smoke 1/4th of it & that's ok with me. he can have all of it. don't care for pork roast but then i don't care for much meat. i also bought one pkg. for my out of work friend that was a sm roast & the rest 9 lg. thick boneless trimmed chops. that should keep her in meat for a while too. also took cheese, brownie mix, fresh fruit, mushroom soup etc etc so she can have a good ant of items to work with. she gets no unemployment & ran out of $$ long ago. hope she will be chosen for a job at pensys. she can get SS mid october. ...hurry up october!!
so tonite i'm reheating a couple of meatloaf patties, fresh tom lettuce salad from the garden, pan fried zuc from the garden & baked potatoes also from the garden.
i found a pkg of pork stew from last winter in the back of the fridge furze. & think i'll heat that up on monday for evening meal. time for it to go or be eaten.
Arnie, that steak & stuff looks so good I even want to eat it! yum!!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Time for tacos! The kid is at least up and moving some today, although still not past his fever. The guys got more of my new ac/heat system hooked up today. Yippee!

And, I think we're gonna chill and watch some TV. We're on season 5 of leverage. What a fun show.

We have most of a number 10 can of black olives open. That will likely be the bulk of my youngest supper. He's so my kid, lol.


----------



## MO_cows

Family get together tonite. Made onion/mushroom burgers where the veg is finely chopped and sweated down, cooled and mixed in with the meat. Adds juiciness to lean burger for grilling, plus flavor of course. DGD is my kitchen helper today and she put together some good baked beans with a little coaching. Cut up a watermelon, it's chilling. We will make some wine spritzers or virgin spritzers with any desired combination of rose wine, rasberry lemonade, frozen mixed berries and ginger ale. Cole slaw and potato salad from homegrown potatoes, too.


----------



## countryfied2011

That looks like the end of Arnie's fork sticing out of his steak...lol Food looks good!

Supper tonight was jar of spaghetti sauce canned last year...added ground turkey and meatballs and put it over spaghetti squash..side dish was corn for DH and raw zucchini for me( i love sliced raw zucchini) Dessert was sf vanilla ice cream with cherries i put up in the spring.

Canned 6 jars of spaghetti sauce today.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

gibbsgirl said:


> Sometimes chamomile, haven't used feverfew. Right now he's just run down with exhaustion I think. So, I'm keeping him cool and hydrated and using some meds we have on hand. He was at a training camp for wrestling for a month, I have a thread in countryside families called request for all you prayer warriors that I did for a month about it. I let him go swimming at the city pool and his asthma kicked up. We're gonna try and hang through it for the weekend. If no one els goes down, I'm gonna call the doc Monday cause he probably will need a steroid shot and a b12 shot to pump him back up. If more get sick, its a bug.



Much healing and strength for him!


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

For breakfast - iced vanilla and hazelnut leaf tea and two peach hand pies. I use pie dough and cut out small circles, fill and fold then bake. They freeze well and taste great 

Lunch - wild salad with garden tomatoes and onions, homemade croutons, shredded cheddar and cottage cheese. Water to drink

Supper - rainbow trout from the hunting lodge my son works at. They had some orders not picked up and he got to bring some trout home last night. homemade lemon thyme and sea salt oven fries, homemade red hushpuppies made with bloody butcher corn flour  iced tea to drink

For evening tea (dessert) chocolate walnut goats milk ice cream and Orange spice iced tea. I wish our ice cream maker was a lot bigger!


----------



## light rain

Ozark Mountain Jewel, where did you get your bloody butcher corn flour? 

If you ground your own what grinder do you recommend? It is unbelievable how tall that corn gets!

Thanks Countryfied about the suggestion of the fork in the steak...


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

light rain said:


> Ozark Mountain Jewel, where did you get your bloody butcher corn flour?
> 
> If you ground your own what grinder do you recommend? It is unbelievable how tall that corn gets!
> 
> Thanks Countryfied about the suggestion of the fork in the steak...



I grew it! I started growing it a few years ago and always save seed, it's a dent corn and grows well here usually. The animals like and it makes wonderful flour.

but I didn't grind it myself, I don't have a grinder so have to take it to a friend. Hers is electric and works wonderfully, I'll ask her what kind it is. At the top of my very long List, is a manual corn grinder. I use a regular old manual cast iron meat grinder to crack it for the animals.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Penne in meat sauce, cottage cheese, 30 minute dinner rolls


----------



## HoofPick

We are in the middle of another heat wave, 100s, so there hasn't been much cooking going on here. Today was the farmer's market in town. Walking through the booths and smelling all of the fresh peaches, tomatoes, and herbs was heavenly! 

When we got back I made my husband and myself lunch with the goodies from the market. Fresh peaches, ground cherries, roasted sea salt hazelnuts, sourdough baguette, and chÃ¨vre with garlic and chives. Dinner was a caprese salad with tomatoes from the market and basil from our container garden, and steaks.


----------



## soulsurvivor

This is one thrilling thread to view and read and I'm so happy to have it easily available at 3 in the morning when I have to take a bunch of meds and pretend I'm hungry enough to eat food. Instant appetite and thanks to all of you for posting.

I set the alarm today just in case we slept over. There's a house full of sleeping bags with peoples going in a hundred different directions this morning. We've got breakfast casseroles almost ready and a big plate of fresh tomato and sliced watermelon ready to serve with coffee, milk, and tea.


----------



## light rain

Hoofpick, the meals look really good! I've got to start hitting some of the farmer's markets in our area.

Soulsurvivor, sounds like a little chaotic at your home but a fun time to share food and memories. Cold watermelon is really a gift/treasure from summer!

Thanks Ozark Mountain Jewel for the info and suggestion about using a meat grinder to crack the corn. I've got a few just sitting around.

Last night we had a huge cauliflower cooked in the microwave with mayo and grated cheese on top. It was good but even though I extended the cooking time from the one my friend told me it was still not cooked long enough. I know that the mayo and grated cheese didn't arrive on our plates without substantial calories so tasty but something we'll have once a month. I don't know but DH may have had a sandwich to go with it later. 

I'm picking the first Patty pan today. Hope it lives up to my expectations... :banana: The Japanese black trefele tomatoes are starting to change from green to red. I think that transformation is gonna take awhile. Everyone have a good weekend and upcoming week!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I have a qt. bag of frozen pork veg soup found in the back of the fridge frzer thawing out. if thawed dh can enjoy this evening, if not that will be his meal tom. evening after work. i'll whip up some jiffy cornbread to go with it. looking to make a fresh fruit mousse no bake pie today while he is doing window trim work at our dd's house. that will taste mighty good on a 97^ day.
he'll finish the soup tom i think & i'll get to work on dying up a couple of pork chops in the micro grill for an evening meal in a few days. still have too many toms to eat, & not enough to can so i'll be slicing a lot of those with every meal. trying to give away as many as i can. picked first 2 acorn sash this morning & 1 ear of corn. corn is good bunter not the size it was last yr. we've had way more rain than last yr but perhaps too much for the corn? ears are small & few. we re-planted corn 3 times..too much, rain, rabbits & cold weather i guess. dried crop has been rather small for how many we planted but it's going to be enough to get us thru another winter. still have lots of canned tom sup & toms from last yr so no shortage of possibilities with those.


----------



## Mickey

Still hot & humid here :-( Last night we had grilled ham and cheese sandwiches and split pea soup. Today will be baked chicken, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy and green beans.


----------



## countryfied2011

HoofPick--I can smell and taste that food here...:thumb:

We went to the FM yesterday also. Our cucumbers are gone(made 120 pints of cucumber relish) and I didnt get hardly any zucchini this year so we went to FM to get some for me....also picked up two Watermelon...I love ice cold watermelon...I have already eaten one since yesterday..just finished it off at lunch today.

Guess supper tonight will be leftovers from last night...I am heading into the kitchen shortly to start on tomatoes again. We have tomatoes in every room right now ripening(we pick them just as they start turning so they dont get eaten)they are on every window seal..on the kitchen table and even put a table in the bedroom and it is full of tomatoes..and still a bunch in the garden. PD can you not freeze yours until you are ready to can them? I do that in the beginning before they all start turning. God has blessed us again with a bounty of produce.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Potato soup with broccoli and cheese. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite we had smothered steak, mashed potatoes, and baby lima beans cooked in tomato puree. Everything homegrown except the limas.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We slept with all the windows open last night for most of the night as we were blessed with a cool southern breeze and temps somewhere around 60. It was so pleasant and gave the house a much needed airing out. I can't say where that breeze came from because it wasn't showing on the weather pages anywhere but I never look a gift horse in the mouth and take nature's gifts as they're offered. 

Breakfast was the final serving of leftover breakfast casserole and a pot of black coffee. Lunch will be the last of the pulled pork on onion buns and cleaning out the coleslaw and beans. No deviled eggs, veggie and dip, or watermelon is left and so glad everyone seemed to like the food we had for them. 

Supper tonight is still undecided.


----------



## susieneddy

We haven't been around much this weekend. We had company from Arizona come and stay with us so we had to show her around this weekend. Of course that meant going out to eat some. We went to a wonderful Vegetarian Indian Restaurant yesterday. It was so good and we all ate way to much food. You know you have found a great place to eat when it is filled with folks from India. 

We did do some cooking over the weekend though. I can't remember what we had each night but this was some of the meals. Grilled salmon and corn on the cob one night for dinner, fruit salad for breakfast, pizza on the grill (first time we have done that) and of course some Dutch Oven Peach Cobbler with vanilla ice cream. 

I feel like I gained 10 lbs this weekend and I still have one more meal to go before the freind flies back home. So lunch will be Thai food. Normally I do a 4 on the heat scale with 5 being Native Thai. Well today I am taking the step up to number 5!!!! Oh my will my mouth be on fire and my head will be sweating but it will be so good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

this evening I'm serving up left over meatloaf patty, lettuce,cuc & tom salad from the garden, & baked potato from the garden. i'll toss in a small ear of corn i picked yesterday. it is small this yr & not very big kernels but still tasty. need to thaw that last pkge of seasoned salmon for tom & weds. meals & what ever else I can use up. dh will love it all. he is so easy to please in the meal dept. we had a fruit smoothie this morning from frozen fruit...ban,grapes,strawberries & home made cranberry sauce i had frozen. added bit of oj & it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Tonight we will be having chicken enchiladas.

The local grocery store had a meat sale on Friday and Saturday. 10 # of chicken leg quarters for $3.80.
I bought two bags and put one bag in the large crockpot. Once the meat was falling off the bone, I took all the meat off.
I was left with some good chicken meat, the bones which I will cook down later for stock, and lots of liquid stock.

I'll make chicken enchildadas tonight. Tomorrow will be probably be chicken salad. With the stock, I'll probably make a noodle soup / possibly chicken noodle soup.

Tomorrow I'll probably cook down the other 10# bag.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well I canned 11 pints of ketchup and 5 pints of pasta sauce...

Tonight's supper was bbq ribs, baked potato, corn from the garden, broccoli and cheese. I am full so dont think there will be a dessert..


----------



## MO_cows

Good old tuna and noodles tonite. With the leftover limas from last nite, the leftover watermelon from Sat. nite, and applesauce. DS pulled a good one - he had DGD call me and see what was for dinner. He knows Grandma always has enough dinner for her! He had been mowing the town yards with his dad, DDIL was working the closing shift, and he didn't feel like cooking. So we slid in 2 extra, no problem.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Well I canned 11 pints of ketchup and 5 pints of pasta sauce...


you have canned a lot of ketchup, salsa and different sauces using tomatoes. How many tomato plants did you have out? 

Which FM do you go to? The one in Nashville isn't as good as it use to be 

Dinner last night was leftover pizza from the grill with a salad. 
Breakfast was a potato,onions, bacon and eggs thrown together in a skillet last night. We tend to cook our breakfast the night before so we can take it to work the next morning. 
Lunch today will be a salad with a foil pack of Spam cut up on it.

No idea what dinner will be but hot dogs and cowboy beans was mentioned. Just depends on how long Susie cans salsa this afternoon


----------



## soulsurvivor

The high humids are back and with that the slowdown takes over the old body here. It's also my measured response to anything called housecleaning which has been ongoing since breakfast. DH has finished cleaning the kitchens in the house and shop and has now moved on to the bathrooms. After lunch he's going to wash the car and lawnmower and service both engines. My share of duties is to dust and polish the few wood pieces of furniture we have and all of the wood floors. I have great long handle mops to use as I ride shotgun in this rolling utility chair from room to room. Times like this make me appreciate we have a small house. 

Breakfast was a waffle topped with strawberries for me. DH had a protein drink. Lunch is a grilled cheese and cup of tomato soup. Supper is going to be a reheat of the chicken and dressing casserole we had last night. Will probably microwave a baked potato to go with it.


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, we planted 100 plants..I think about 95 made it. I planted Homestead which is suppose to be good for our heat and humidity and I planted Roma's and Amish Paste. Told DH that next year I am just going to do Roma's and Amish Paste. They both make really good tomato products, the Amish Paste are good eating tomatoes plus canning ones. 

We go to FM in Murfreesboro...there is the one at the Ag building on Tuesdays and Fridays from 8 till noon and then on Saturday there is one at the square. They are not huge like the Nashville one but they are both good and have good homegrown products. We really like them. 

I use to go to the Nashville one when I worked up there, but that was 3 yrs ago. Haven't been there in a couple of years..I thought it would have gotten even better when they changed to local only.

ETA supper is sirlion tip roast and sides...


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, I like to try and stay 1 1/2 to 2 yrs ahead of the season...just in case something doesnt produce, like this year okra(rabbits kept eating it) but I have last years okra in the freezer....we are just now starting 2014 green beans and it is a good thing because I only got about 6 to 8 qts of green beans this year. Same with 2014 tomato products(just started eating) ...so 2015 tomato products wont get eaten until next year, except for the ketchup..:thumb:


----------



## pixiedoodle

salmon for dh in the micro grill. will add a side of that pork soup & a sliced tomato. better throw in a baked BLUE potato. they look funky but they are one of the best potatoes we've had in years. i ate cherries & hate to admit it but that's twice in one day... to each his own i guess.
CF that ketchup making is HARD! last time i did it I made Killer Ketchup..never agin! takes too long & my patience don't match...


----------



## light rain

I stopped at a farm stand and bought a cantaloupe and some egg plant. So we had that for supper and DH will have some ham a little later. 

Tomorrow I'll plant some Pak Choi for fall and appreciate the blue skies. While out driving today I turned off the AC and rolled down the windows. Soon enough we'll be in the 20's during day and wonder where the summer went. Oh, did the fresh air with the music of Leon Russell, what a poet...


----------



## susieneddy

well dinner wasn't hot dogs and cowboy beans because we couldn't find the cowboy beans in the freezer..lol. It was hot dogs, corn on the cob and garlic dill pickles

Susie ended up canning 23 1/2 pints of salsa, 2 pints of salsa and 4 1-1/2 pints (thanks countryfied) of tomato juice. She like doing the salsa in 1/2 pints. She figures it is easier to use a 1/2 pint vs. a pint. It is easy to use up a 1/2 pint in a no time


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is already out doing his back nine walking because we're looking at several days of possible heavy rain and flash flooding beginning later this morning and going through Thursday night. I'm hunting up all my rainy day games and wondering where I hid my Wellies as I'm mentally picking up on the grandkids trying to find their stuff and get out the door for first day back at school. It's certainly been a short summer for them but they seem excited to be back in session. 

Breakfast was half a banana and a teaspoon of peanut butter for me and DH had his infamous protein drink.

Lunch is going to be tuna fish on rye and a glass of homemade lemonade.

Supper will be whatever DH decides to make as his cooking project today.


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast was the egg,bacon,onion and potato dish I had yesterday. I mentioned we cook it the night before but I forgot to mention we cooked enough for both of us for the week.

Lunch will be hot dogs and corn on the cob...wait am I seeing a pattern here


----------



## MO_cows

Countryfied, kudos on the catsup and pasta sauce! I looked at making those now that I have a pressure canner, but when the recipe starts with 30 pounds of tomatoes to peel and only ends with only 6 or so pints of finished product, I decided I just wasn't up to it. My next batch of tomatoes from Big Garden Friend will become salsa, you get almost as much back out as you put in. And we use a lot of salsa, Tex Mex is popular at our house. 

Last nite, tried a pork loin roast in the toaster oven. It took longer but came out good and didn't seem to heat up the kitchen as much as running the big oven. Wrapped it in foil, it came out moist. Fried some of BGF's good homegrown potatoes in a cast iron skillet with onions, and nuked a frozen veggie blend.

Tonite I have some running around to do, so dinner will likely be a rotisserie chicken and salad in a bag from Sam's. I have to go there before we run out of milkbones or I don't know who will have a heart attack first - the dogs or my dad who can feed 14 pounds of "treat" milkbones in a week or two.....


----------



## light rain

I cooked the Patty pan squash this morning and it is good. I had DH try it and he said it was ok but sort of bland. 

I just had a ham and high fiber bread sandwich and a glass of milk. I will go and dig a hill of potatoes in a little while. Also plan to get some beef or pork out of the freezer. A neighbor gave us some zucchini yesterday and DH had some of those with homemade dip before bed. Their zucchini is really sweet!


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off the other salmon filet tonite. i forgot to bake the blue potato but he had enough stuff anyway. Yesterday i ate CHERIOS twice, NOT cherries. my typing skills are lousy at best!
looks like i'll add some other veg. to his salmon tonite...i'll have to see what i have plus fresh sliced Toms. they are winding down & plants are dying fast . will be surprised f they live to the end of the month. CF, i also pick toms as soon as they show a bit of color cause when they do some ugly bug eats a chunk out of them!


----------



## CountryMom22

Half my family is gone tonight so youngest son asked if we could have pancakes. Quick and easy, so it works for me. I want to finish the dishes and head out to the garden to enjoy this beautiful weather tonight.

Not to mention, I think everyone is getting a little tired of tomatoes and green beans!


----------



## my4fireflies

Tonight's supper was AMAZING. Cut up an extra large zucchini and a large yellow squash. Sauteed with onion. Browned a pound of ground veal. Mixed the two and added a can of diced tomatoes and 2/3 of a block of cream cheese. Seasoned with pizza seasoning and adobo. Poured it into a cast iron pan, sprinkled with Italian bread crumbs and topped with a little cheddar. Baked at 400 til bubbly. Not a morsel left. I forgot to add the kale. Maybe next time.


----------



## countryfied2011

> Countryfied, kudos on the catsup and pasta sauce! I looked at making those now that I have a pressure canner, but when the recipe starts with 30 pounds of tomatoes to peel and only ends with only 6 or so pints of finished product, I decided I just wasn't up to it. My next batch of tomatoes from Big Garden Friend will become salsa, you get almost as much back out as you put in. And we use a lot of salsa, Tex Mex is popular at our house.


MO_Cows...I cheat...lol I could never spend the time that it takes to make ketchup...I use Mrs Wages and it is so easy,simple and good. You only need *6lbs of tomatoes*. What I do is the day I do tomatoes I go around the house and get all of the ones that are ready that day.....then DH and I wash, qtr and throw them into a hot pot and I mash, we do this until all of them are done(Ball says if you do it this way you stuff wont be as watery so that is what i do.lol)...I then let them simmer maybe an hour at the most....then let them cool...I run them through my food mill...it usually gives me about 18 lbs in pulp and juice...I can make 3 batches of something(all of her stuff uses 6lbs) 

For the ketchup to thickin it if it is not enough once strained I will simmer for about 30 minutes and her recipe on the package says cook for 25 minutes, so basically i do it for an hour...and then can. I use her spaghetti sauce, her ketchup, her salsa, pizza sauce and chili mix. All of them usel 6lbs of tomatoes and makes 5 to 6 pints. By the way everyone raves over her stuff whenever they try mine. I always keep packages of her stuff stocked.

Mrs Wages

Supper tonight was leftovers from last night..storm came through around 3:30 just when i was warming up and knock electricity out until about 6...I went outside I on propane camping burners and warmed it up there...lol


----------



## Mickey

We had some thunderstorms come thru late yesterday afternoon/early evening. This morning brought bright blue sunshiny(is that a word? LOL) skies and temps only in the mid 70's all day. Perfect! I guess one of the neighbors is chilly tonight because the smell of wood smoke is heavy on the air. I just checked the temp and it's about 50o.

I made sort of a stir fry for supper. I used some leftover sausage, rice and veggies and added some soy sauce, ground ginger and a touch of honey. It was quite good.
I didn't have any dessert, but I'm eating a small cup of cherry vanilla yogurt as I type this ;-)

Countryfied, don't you still have enough time there in Tn. to replant beans? Just curious


----------



## countryfied2011

> Countryfied, don't you still have enough time there in Tn. to replant beans? Just curious


Probably so if they were planted last month frost is usually late Sept early Oct....we would have had more beans this year if I hadnt had DH just pull them all up....the spot where the beans were had gotten real weedy and DH doesnt eat much green beans(I am the bean eater) so I just had him pull the plants and I picked what was on there. If we had left them in the ground we would have gotten several pickings because there were a lot of blooms.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We're still forecast for the heavy rain in Ky today but we're not seeing it here yet. It's a light mist that's been falling since yesterday and just enough to keep the concrete wet. It's comfort food weather, the kind where you wrap up with a good book and eat clusters of grapes. 

Breakfast was an omelet with chopped up bacon and red garden tomato. Enjoyed with a pot of black coffee.

Lunch will be last of the tuna salad and crackers with iced lemonade.

Supper is spaghetti and meatballs, pineapple salad, and garlic toast.


----------



## Mickey

I'm surprised to learn that your first frost is so early Countryfied. I guess I thought that since you're so far south of us it would be much later. We get ours about the same time here.
It's another gorgeous day here today so I'm doing lots of baking for the freezer while it's cooler. After cooking all day I imagine supper will be something easy, like hamburgers.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Breakfast was the egg,bacon,onion and potato dish I had yesterday. I mentioned we cook it the night before but I forgot to mention we cooked enough for both of us for the week.
> 
> Lunch will be hot dogs and corn on the cob...wait am I seeing a pattern here


Okay breakfast was the same. Dinner we swapped out the corn for the cowboy beans.

Lunch same as dinner. 

I am easy to cook for :grin:


----------



## light rain

Just had a salmon burger from Costco and used some plain Greek yogurt mixed with sriracha and sweet curry as a condiment. I picked some more pole beans and I have a Helda coming up from a seed dropped last fall. It is growing up a trellis and decided to cross over to a nearby ladder. I assisted that with a little string. I am confident that it will climb to the end of the ladder before the first frost. This is an old ladder segment from off of a firetruck. I will never forget bringing it home years ago with a substantial portion hanging out over the cab of a '79 F100 pickup. A prayer inspiring event...


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight is baked pork chops, red beans and rice, Cole slaw, cucumbers and tomatoes. Dessert is still open...lol

8 qts of tomato juice in the water baths now...


----------



## pixiedoodle

got popeyes chicken out of the furze & have it thawing now. sliced a big tomato & going to make a 25 cent box of mac & chez 8 GOT FROM HYVEE THIS MORNING. i'll add a bit if sliced cheese to it & hope it will improve it some. i think dh bot that fried ckn on sale last fall or earlier. always forget it's out in the garage frrzr. not feeling well today so decided we'd go that route. easy for me & he'll love it.. 
did some sale shopping today for a few items & some to share with my out of work friend. i think she should be set on food for more than a month. if not, i can find her numerous things in the frrzr. & pantry.
i think the zuc aRE BOUT DONE BUT I THOT THAT LAST WEEK TOO. TOMS ARE DWINDLING. good amt of winter sqsh. still growing as are some dried beans that are still blooming but not much bean to show for it.
CF will you be sick of toms by the end of the garden season? i know by the end i am usually way past done. this yr. i'm not canning a thing & especially NO toms.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a really busy day and I'm exhausted! Since half the family is away, youngest son and I decided to treat ourselves to a frozen lasagna for dinner. It's big enough to feed us tonight and tomorrow night so meals should be easy. My husband hates cheese so we never have anything like this, so we are really looking forward to this.


----------



## countryfied2011

> CF will you be sick of toms by the end of the garden season? i know by the end i am usually way past done. this yr. i'm not canning a thing & especially NO toms


.

I am usually ready for a break, because that is usually the end of canning season until the fall when I do apples. This year has been spread out pretty well so I havent really gotten tired of anything yet..lol I started in May with strawberries....and after the apples I rarely do canning during winter unless it is some meats. 

Mickey did you celebrate Root Beer Float Day today...:whistlin:


----------



## Mickey

No Countryfied I didn't celebrate Root Beer Float Day. I didn't knowwww :smack:
I did have some :icecream: though


----------



## gibbsgirl

Made a chili last night with chicken, beans, veggies. Ate with sour cream and shredded cheddar. Oh my, it was super good. So proud of my kids. They were able to do most of it alone with jus instructions, yeah!


----------



## TEXKAT

Dinner was a can of ranch-style beans, can of diced tomatoes with green chiles, a 1/2 lb of cooked hamb., garlic, onion, and pepper, served with cornbread.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night and today's lunch was/is Brats, potatoes and Sauerkraut.

Breakfast was the last of what I have been eating everyday this week

Dinner? No idea what Susie will do then again I may take her out to dinner. She has worked hard this week and she needs a break.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Morning started off soggy with lots of fog. It's still overcast but supposed to have the sun shining this afternoon. 

Breakfast was an egg and cheddar omelet with a pot of black coffee. I also ate half an orange.

Lunch was peanut butter, crackers and celery sticks. Lemonade to drink.

Supper will be grilled steak with foil pack of yellow squash, onion and garlic. Side dish of mashed sweet potato with a creamed corn topping. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll heat up the last of the popeyes chkn, slice another tomato & re-heat the mac & chz from yest. going to in-laws for the wknd. dh's mom wants the sons to go thru dads clothes & take what they want & the rest she will donate to her church clothing store. i think they need to go thru the tools etc worse than the clothes. don't believe either one can fit anything of the dads. since mil doesn't have a coffee pot now, i'm making coffee & poring into big jugs to take along. can't live without morning coffee & especially when I am THERE! at least i won't have to cook for the next few days.
i do have plans for cheese & onion enchiladas next week & i'll make them in the 17x19 baking pan & bag lots for the freezer. i need to get about albs of onions chopped for that dish. can't wait to dive in to those. i USED to make the flour tortillas but not now. i do not have patience for that! the older i get the more short-cuts I employ!


----------



## light rain

I had an omelet with sweet onion this am. For supper I cooked Patty pan squash with onion and butter. DH defrosted some turkey breast that I may get into later. He'll be cooking a steak in awhile. I really enjoy the squash but am eagerly awaiting the first full size ripe tomato...:clap:


----------



## countryfied2011

Isnt it so much fun to garden...we get excited when we shop for the seeds then plant,then when it pops out of the ground, again when it blooms and a new little grocery appears and then the anticipation of first biting into it. :happy: LR I hope the tomato exceeds your expectations......

We were going to have salmon for supper than I decided I didnt want to cook and that we were going out to eat :hrm: thats not like me...lol We went to Camino Real and it was really delicious. I had sauteed shrimp with zucchini,mushrooms, onions and rice. DH has steak,shrimp,chicken fajita. 

Have no clue whats for supper tonight...I am going to be doing tomatoes...going to can Dad/Mom some tomato juice and spaghetti sauce today after we get back from FM


----------



## soulsurvivor

Up to about an hour ago this place was foggy bottom acres. DH said the golfers were yelling at each other before advancing to the next hole because they couldn't see through the thick fog. But the sun's finally peeking out so maybe the rest of the day will be nicer. 

Breakfast was a banana and a slice of toast with peanut butter spread on it. Also had a shot of apple juice. DH drank coffee.

Lunch was a bowl of tomato basil soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. Iced water to drink.

Supper will be grilled marinated skirt steak and loaded baked potatoes. Iced tea to drink. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## light rain

I had a turkey breast sandwich for brunch and several cups of tea. 

I am grateful to know how to garden and I'm glad my father taught me a respect for gardening at an early age. I am also glad there is always something new to learn. The magic of seeing a tiny seed change into a whole new organism is something that I doubt I will ever lose a sense of wonder about...

I'm making spaghetti for us for supper and adding zucchini and eggplant into the sauce. We finally got some rain yesterday and I'm hoping that gets the Pak Choi I recently planted off to a good start. 

Everyone have a good wkend and I hope that Sniper drops us a line and the same for the other folks that occasionally post here. :happy2:


----------



## Mickey

It's a peaceful evening here tonight. DH and neighbor have gone fishing, mil is all hunkered down in her room for the night and I'm sitting here having the other half of the sub that I had for supper last night; tuna w/onions,pickles and provalone cheese. A couple of chocolate chip cookies for dessert now, and then no doubt a little bit of :icecream: later. :clap:

I hope it's just that our missing cooking buds are only busy at this time of year, on vacation, or perhaps having computer problems and they'll get back to us when they can.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I feel same as you Mickey with regard to our missing cooking gang. Hope they all are ok and show up soon.

Things around here are so same day to day you'd be hard pressed to know it was a new day, kinda like that movie Groundhog Day. DH is out of the shower and ready to go walk the back nine and I'm cleaning up the last of the breakfast mess. We had scrambled eggs and bacon today with biscuits and sliced tomatoes. I cooked enough so we could it again for lunch.

Supper is meatloaf, I think that's what he said. If so then we'll have the usual mashed potatoes and green beans with that. We've been pulling freezer meals again that are becoming dated, spaghetti and meatballs yesterday, meat loaf today, probably chili in days to come.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well last night ended up being BLT for me and a Turkey sandwich for DH. I finished up tomato juice for my parents last night around 8pm.

Today my DD and DSIL and my precious grandson(their parents are precious too...lol) came for a late lunch. I havent seen them since 4th of July. It was so much fun to love on DGS...my heart is all swelled up...lol He is now getting to the age(4 months old) where he wants to see everything and smiles all the time...you just want to squeeze him to pieces..ok back to eating..lol

We had grilled hamburgers, potato salad, cole slaw, baked beans and corn. Blackberry cobbler for dessert them..I will have frozen yogurt later.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight's dinner was chicken burritos with cottage cheese and pineapple. Used the remains of a rotisserie chicken from the other nite. Cooked it in a pot of water with jalapenos, guajillos, onion and garlic to make a spicy broth. Whatever they "juice" those rotisserie chickens with, it had just about enough salt for the whole pot! I only had to add a tiny bit to the sauce I made out of the broth to coat the chicken meat.


----------



## soulsurvivor

We have the rain chance today so supper will be chili. It's one of the freezer meals made back in the early spring. Also will have pimento cheese and crackers with it. Probably watermelon for dessert again. Love that stuff.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had an Asiago sauce with ground beef and spices over regular Barilla pasta. I like the whole wheat type but DH not so much, so I'll rotate back and forth on the pasta. 

I went out today and gently tugged on the ripest tomato and it was holding on tightly so I guess it will be a while longer. Guess I better talk to DH to get his vote on whether that first tomato goes on a blt or fresh mozzarella and basil. Seems like being older without too much outside interests elevate simple pleasures to a higher importance... Oh well, the price is right. :heh:


----------



## Mickey

It was quite foggy early this am, but it has burned off now and promises to be a nice day.
I was up early and have washed, dried and folded 2 loads of laundry, swished & swiped the bathroom (as that cleaning lady calls it and loaded the dishwasher. Bedroom has been dusted and dust mopped and is airing out while I wait for the clean bedding to come off the line. 
I also cleaned both parrots cages, got Chum (my St Bernard) from his kennel, put him out with fresh water and breakfast treat, and gave the hens fresh water and scratch. I have 2 silky hens sitting on clutches of eggs that need to be moved to the "maternity ward" I hope to get to that later today. Right now I'm having a much deserved iced tea break 
Supper is going to be zucchini casserole, smoked kielbasa, baked beans, fresh cucumber & onion pickles and sliced tomatoes. Coconut cream pie w/whipped cream for dessert.

Time to get moving again. I'm off to dust and dust mop the parlor and kitchen and then I'm done (except making the bed when the bedding is dry) with housework for the day. Such a good feeling to have everything done before noon!
I hope all of you are having a good day


----------



## susieneddy

It was a busy weekend for us but I did take Susie out to eat dinner last Friday. We went to the Gondola House for dinner. This place use to be around back in the 80's then closed up. It had been numerous restaurants for yrs then one day it opened backup as the Gondola House. Turns out the new owner is the grandson of the original owner. His Italian food is delicious. I forgot to tell you what we had for dinner. It was an appetizer with 3 large meatballs and their Gondola House pizza. We took home some of the pizza.

Saturday we had an egg and tomato sandwich before we headed off to the Farmers Market in Nashville. Even though we have a garden we like to support the local farmers. I had talked before how bad the FM had been but Sat. was different. Lots of farmers there selling their goods. Lots of people shopping there also. We ended up with 80 ears of corn, two 25 lb boxes of tomatoes, smoked gouda cheese, shelled purple hull peas, small yellow squash and potatoes.

From there it was off to Costco and Sams Club to buy a few things. While we were at Sams we had lunch which was pizza and we split a root beer. 
Once we got home we shucked the corn and got it ready for the freezer. Before you know it it was dinner time so we had the leftover pizza from Friday night. That is enough pizza for a while 

Sunday was another egg and tomato sandwich for breakfast. The it was canning time for the tomatoes we bought Sat. We ended up with tomato jucie , crushed tomatoes and salsa. I ran out the to the local Chinese place and we got lunch from them. Turns out that ended up being our dinner except for snacking on some smoked gouda cheese and crackers.

I'm glad I work today so I can rest from the weekend. Breakfast was an egg, potato and sausage dish


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to table rock lake to see mil & go thru late FILs clothes. dh & brother took 2 days just to go thru clothes piled on one card table!! omg. they didn't even make a dent in it. this will take at least 6 maths on just the clothing. never knew he had so much. it will take more than a yr to go thru everything at least & maybe longer. hope i never leave that mess to my one an only child to deal with. his moms 85 going on 25. wow! what a dynamo. 
i sliced a few big toms for a late morning snack & he ate cereal this morning before a dr apt. i ate a slice of warm up pza hut supreme pza. it was good & the first we've had in several yrs. tonite will be warmed up meatloaf patty & then we'll be done with those finally. sliced toms & lettuce, & green beans from the garden. zuc is finally the we think so going to pull it tom. that's the one item that did well this yr. toms mostly gone & dying.too may to eat, not enough to can. we'll enjoy what we get but there's going to be zero canning this yr. nothing to can.


----------



## soulsurvivor

I'm still on this banana breakfast kick since DH overbought on them last week, but they are a favorite fruit so no complaints. I put them on skewers and dipped them in chocolate and froze so I could eat them with my peanut butter. Yum! and breakfast is served madam....

DH has really been enjoying his early morning walk on the back nine of the golf course. He's usually the only one there that early in the morning and he really does only walk rather than play golf. His walking companion is the little scrubby mutt dog named Rosie that belongs to the golf course owner's family. She is a real tough little critter and likes to keep him entertained with all matter of wildlife that she can scare up for his viewing pleasure. The other day Rosie tried to get to a mole in the ground by using her mouth as a scoop shovel on all the sod and dirt. DH is still laughing about that and saying that he'd like to rent her out for excavation work. She only weighs maybe 5 pounds dripping wet.... 

Lunch is going to be another can of soup from the pantry. We're on a kick here to use up some of the food items in freezer/pantry storage that are near expiration dates or well past those dates. Today's offering is Amy's southwest vegetable soup.

Supper will be from the grill tonight with the usual steak and vegetable offering.


----------



## light rain

One cup of tea downed so far. Multiple ones to follow. Today is eat more squash day. The Patty pans are coming into their own. Tomorrow I'll buy some ground pork, brown it and bake it with the squash. That way I can control the salt and add more garlic and other spices to jazz it up.

It is also a day of digging more potatoes. It seems like Christmas when I find those little presents hidden under the ground. Still hoping to find a treasure chest or some trinket worth millions. Guess I'll just have to keep on digging... 

The rebar and the electrical conduit has worked well for pole beans and next year I plan to adapt and do more. True, we haven't gotten winds over 40 miles an hour so I still don't have experience on what would happen in that situation. Might be a lesson of the unpleasant kind...

I hope everyone that posts on here gets to walk into a Penseys spice store. Even if you don't buy anything, just go in and smell all the wonderful fragrances. 

Soulsurvivor, Rosie sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## susieneddy

For dinner we got out the Camp Dutch Oven. By the time I got home Susie had the charcoal going. We got the DO hot and put chuck roast in to sear on all sides. Once I got that done we added baby yellow squash, onions, carrots, potatoes and wine. We let that cook for about an hour. The veggies and meat was nice and tender. We have plenty left over for dinner tonight. Another plus is that we didn't heat up the house.

Breakfast was an egg, potato and sausage dish. Lunch will be a salad with some tuna mixed in.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to warm up the leftover pizza hut pizza tonite for dh. got toms out the ears so i'll make another big lettuce tom salad to go with it. i think i have fresh sweetened pineapple i froze in the garage frzr. maths ago. I'll get that out & make a little pineapple ice cream/sherbet in the ninja for later. last nite i found a sand. bag of frozen peaches I had run thru the the ninja a few maths ago, added whole milk & pkts of sweetener & WOW was that good! nice fresh peach ice cream can't be beat in my books. hope this pineapple frozen delete will be as good.
i need to dig thru the big freezer to see what i need to thaw & cook next. full of surprises, as it goes down in supply I always find something else i forgot was isn there.


----------



## arnie

I Love Ice cream and one of my other fav o rites is SPAGGOTI that is what im having today


----------



## countryfied2011

Monday DH worked all day on a water leak at the outside of the house...we didnt get water until about 3pm..so I said lets go out..we ate at the same place we did Friday night...did I say we liked this place...lol

Tonight DH had my leftovers and his from the restaurant and I had baked chicken tenders, broccoli and cheese and fresh corn. Watermelon for dessert. Made 6 pints of salsa for DD and DSIL today. Tomorrow will be spaghetti sauce for parents.


----------



## Oldshep

Hasenpfeffer. All main ingredients raised right here.


----------



## soulsurvivor

A high near 80 under full gorgeous sun? Yes, it's true and has a cool north breeze attached to it with tonight dipping below 60. I know, pinch yourself and maybe wake up outside of the dream. Me? I'm staying parked right here and enjoying every bit of it. They mowed the hay down on our neighbor farm yesterday. Promises to be a good week to bale. 

Breakfast was a banana skewer and a teaspoon of peanut butter along with a small shot glass's worth of orange juice. I'd rather have had the orange but juice is good too. DH did his water and protein drink prewalking gulping and packed extra to take with him.

Lunch is going to be another can of pantry soup. Looks like it's a choice between Healthy Choice country vegetable or Healthy Choice chicken and rice. No rice for me but thanks anyway. 

Supper will be a carrying home delivery for us as DH has a late appointment and wants to stop by Kingfish on his way home. I get excited just thinking about that fish and all those delicious onion rings.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think there is one last 1/2 strip steak in the big furze so that will be micro grilled for dh along with a home grown baked potato. lots of tomatoes so one last lettuce & tom salad too. we never seem to tire of the fresh tom & lettuce salads in the summer. still one last meatloaf patty in the fridge so i'll get dh to finish that tom & that will be the end of those. i found some beef/turkey patties in the furze this week & may see if we can manage to use the bbq grill just once this yr. dh has migraines I have asthma so that grilling thing doesn't happen but about once a yr if that. sometimes we go on a grill marathon & grill everything in the house, freeze it & enjoy the taste of summer all winter.


----------



## light rain

I have a chicken roasting and so far it hasn't gotten too warm inside. DH made bread last night and we'll also have green beans and squash to go with it.

My Pak Choi is coming up and we'll see how big it gets before temps get nippy. I have plenty of Swiss chard so I may cook some up with onion and soy sauce. When I planted the Pak Choi I put the date on a plastic marker (mini blind slat) with a new kind of construction marker made by Milw. Tool. Have to see if that marker is more permanent than the Sharpies outside in the sun... :shrug:


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is going to be easy, we have been gone for most of the day...Open a jar of hamburger meat I canned add some seasonings and homemade ketchup and call it sloppy joes...stick some Alexia sweet potato fries in the oven to bake..and have another veggie to go with it and call it a meal. Didnt can today so will start in the am.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The cool lovely continues here and I feel so rested in this 55 degrees on an August morning. If it wasn't for needing a fog mop sleeping outside could be a good plan. 

Breakfast was a mug of hot tomato juice with a grilled egg and cheese sandwich. Heaven, I'm in heaven.... that was so good that I'm going to do it again at lunch.

Supper will be a freezer meal brought to light for a reheat and eat. One is meatloaf with mashed potatoes and green beans and the other is the leftovers of the last bbq pork ribs. I think that's a squash casserole in there with it.


----------



## countryfied2011

SS, i have my windows open and the fans going airing out the house. I love it when we have cool mornings like this. It makes the house smell so good after being closed up for awhile.

I am headed into the kitchen to start tomatoes....no clue what supper will be..

Have a great day everyone..


----------



## light rain

Getting ready to steep my second cup of tea. I think tonight's dinner will include some Brussels sprouts from the freezer, deviled eggs and maybe a salmon patty. 

Last night we had roast chicken, cucumber and asparagus beans from our garden. Everything was tasty. Also a dear friend called and asked if we would like some warm zucchini bread. Yes, please...

The asparagus bean variety is called Red Ribbon and it was sweeter than the green variety that I also planted. Up here in z4 it is a race to get them producing before cool weather arrives. But in z7 and farther south a couple of vines will give you more than enough beans for a family of 4. 

DH has some potatoes in bushel basket size containers that will soon be ready to harvest. Nothing like a new potato with a little butter, salt and pepper...

We're too far north for Elephant heart plums but if anyone has the opportunity to buy some I strongly suggest you try a ripe one. We use to get ours from Westmoreland Berry Farm in Virginia. :thumb:


----------



## Mickey

We had a lovely cool morning here, and I have the windows open and fans running too. The Weather Channel says we're back to the 3 H's starting tomorrow and lasting thru at least the middle of next week. ICK. I can't wait for the cooler fall weather.

We're having shepherd's pie tonight w/sliced cukes and tomatoes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i dug out a pkg of frozen chili yesterday & we had it piled on top of fritos added hot dogs & grated cheese. tasted pretty good even tho it pretty warm outside. dh will finish it off tom maybe or he may finish off the strip steak from yest .
I think he'll prob finish off the ban/coconut muffin bread with cool whip & frozen blueberries as well tonite. TRIED to buy a pkg of strip steaks for $5.99 a lb but they had such a large slab of hard fat on them we decided it wasn't worth it. smallest pkge. was $37. 6 Lbs roughly & figured 2 to 3lb was added fat. had to pass. we hit 3 stores today as the fridge crispers were nearly empty except for too many toms. may break down & can some stewed toms tom. after all. anyone else tried the Aldi's Tuscan brand of Italian dressing? we are really liking it better than any Italian we've had thus far.


----------



## light rain

Well, didn't cook anything I was planning to cook for last night. Took some of the roast chicken and drippings (fat skimmed off) and added onions, broccoli shoots, zucchini and we had that over brown rice. 

Thanks for the word about Aldi's Italian dressing, Pixiedoodle. We'll give it a try. I also like Marie's Blue Cheese but it is sometimes hard to find.

I bought ground pork at the butcher shop yesterday to make a topping to go on some of the summer squash we have. I'll spice it up with Pensey's spices that don't have salt inc. and if it needs a little salt (probably will) I can control the amt. Folks that are on a salt restricted diet really show the results in this hot weather if eating too much salt...


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll just reheat the left over strip steak & add another sad to it with a small baked potato from the garden. very few toms left on the vines & very few new blooms. not expecting much till frost comes. still plucking a few dried beans & lots still in bloom so hope we get another small crop of good mother stollard dry beans by the first frost. also have Zunni gold still blooming & hope another small crop of those yet to come by frost. lots of winter sash still growing & not sure when to harvest those. i'm thinking right before or after a hard freeze. will have to look that up. i have picked about 6 small ones that appear done. have shared them but haven't cooked one yet. maybe by the weeknd... we have pulled the zuc. etc corn gone as well. green beans about 8" tall so we may get a small patch of those before frost since 1st frost here is usually mid oct. still thinking about caning a batch of stewed toms. may do that today to use up the over ripe toms. can't even give them away...guess others aren't tomato crazy like us!


----------



## soulsurvivor

I think of myself as tomato crazy but DH not so much. I even keep commercial cans of tomato juice in the fridge for when I get a tomato craving. DH has posted a hands off on the tomato juice he canned this summer. He uses it to make sauces and chili. If they ever tell me the world is ending tomorrow I'm going to put all his canned juice in the fridge and start drinking it until it's all gone. 

Breakfast was a heated up Jimmy Dean biscuit, egg and sausage. It wasn't too bad for eating in a pinch. We're out of eggs again and not sure when the fresh supply will resume.

Lunch has been all about rattling around these soup cans in the pantry and today was more of same.. I'm bored enough to be combining one or more flavor varieties. 

Supper is whatever DH picks up on way home and will be something from the grill of the country club. I'm in the beginning of a golf widow weekend so no happy face for me.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have to finally say I am getting tired of tomatoes and really canning for right now..I still have a couple of more batches to put up and then the rest i am going to make green tomato pickles...then DH can mow down the vines. All we will have left to harvest is sweet potatoes and bell peppers.

Last nights supper I made DH chicken casserole, and I had bbq chicken...sides were corn from the garden and green beans..Tonights supper was leftovers from last night..


----------



## Mickey

Last night was Friday fish fry. I'm off now to put a meatloaf and some potatoes in the oven while it's still cool-ish. Tonight will be cold meatloaf, potato salad and fresh veggies and dip. I might make a chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Well let's see what I can dream up to talk about today. Oh yea, don't ever try mixing nacho cheese dip with vegetable beef soup. It really doesn't favor the taste buds the way you think it would. Lunch today is going to be more normal food and phooey on the pantry. I'm getting ready to eat a lettuce and tomato salad with a few crackers and ranch dressing. 

Supper will again be from the grill at the country club and tonight he's bringing home one of their famous oversized burgers and onion rings. 

Hope all of you have a great foodie day!


----------



## countryfied2011

Well the tomato pile is finally getting smaller. Was able to take the extra table out of the bedroom and all of the window seals are empty...:happy: I have one batch right now in the fridge that have to go through the strainer and probably one batch on the dining room table that will ripen maybe by Tuesday...

Tonight's supper was leftover stew my dad made(we share leftovers with my parents..lol) The dog finally finished what we didnt finish..lol We also had broccoli and cheese and cucumbers. Watermelon for dessert.

Tomorrow we have a brunch after church(the theme is finger foods) and I am carrying ham salad on homemade bread and peanut butter and homemade strawberry jam sandwiches on homemade bread..


----------



## light rain

As Jed would say, "Wooee...doggies". It is hot! 

Picked a Red Burgandy okra tonight. I'll add it to soup in the next couple of days. Still tugging on the tomatoes and they are resisting. But... I have a fresh mozzarella ball in the refrigerator waiting for the peak moment. :thumb:

I found Baby Pak Choi seeds today and will plant in the next day or two. 

Happy munching and remember to stay hydrated!


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's my last golf widow day and boy am I glad. Me and cooking are allergic to each other. And of course I miss his dear sweet face smiling at me throughout the day. They've really had a good time and I love that he and his brother and others can do this every year. 

My breakfast was a small glass of cold tomato juice with several celery sticks and peanut butter. 

Lunch is going to be even easier and I'm having a warmed up burger from the country club along with a bag of chips and ...........drum roll please..........an iced down Diet Mt Dew.. 

Supper tonight is from the Italian place and will probably be lasagna with all the fixins of bread and salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday was dh's 67th birthday but we are going out with dd & husband to eat & celebrate. no cooking today at all....don't you know i hate that?...not. tomorrow i will have to get back to normal routine. i am going to make Mediterranean bean dish that also contains stew toms from the garden. sounds yummy! i prser. canned 10 pts of stewed toms on friday. that's probably the only thing i have to can this year. garden was a total flop for the most part. got a couple boxes of jiffy cornbread mix I'll spice up & bake on the day i cook the beans.


----------



## light rain

Still quite toasty up here. I bought a supply of Gatorade for when working outdoors. Think I'll cut it with a little water. 

DH just ate brunch and I ate left overs awhile ago. I got a whole bunch of freebie apples yesterday. Mostly Golden Delicious and a red apple. The drought has cut their size in half but no worms and tasty. I picked falls too for the chicken. I will cook some today with cinnamon and a little sugar in the crock pot. What doesn't look good enough for human or animal consumption will be used for compost. 

We have the freezer stocked up with chicken and pork but neither one of us have much of an appetite until we get through this heat wave. I know down south our temps. would be balmy but the truth is we're just not acclimated to it... 

Some cold deviled eggs sound appealing right now.


----------



## countryfied2011

Dh is finishing up the chicken casserole from the other night and I had some leftover pasta sauce from canning that I added some chicken to and put on spaghetti squash. The brunch at church was nice but wasnt a whole lot I wanted to spend my calories on so just ate half of one of the ham sandwiches I took, some of my dad's pimento cheese, watermelon and my cousins wife made a great dip/salsa out of avocado,fresh corn and cilantro...I will have to get the recipe and see what else went in it...then it was cold...really good, I would love just eating it as a side salad..

Havent thought about dessert yet...canned 7 pints of tomato juice....have I said yet I am getting tired of tomatoes..:hrm: well I am saying it again..lol


----------



## Mickey

It's too darn hot!! According to the weather channel it's going to stay in the 90's right thru at least the middle of the week. GRRRRR
I made a big pasta salad w/tuna and shrimp that we'll eat on for a few days and just add some kind of meat, tonight dh grilled some hot dogs, and sliced fresh veggies. And you can bet there's plenty of :icecream: in the house


----------



## susieneddy

I just wanted to stop by my favorite thread and see what everyone was up to.

Susie's sister and one of Susie's best friends came to visit us for 4 days. We were out and about doing things which is why we haven't posted. 

Breakfast today was a container of watermelon. Lunch will be leftover BBQ, beans and cole slaw. Dinner tonight will be meat balls and spaghetti.

countryfied while you are getting tired of canning tomatoes we bought another box of them yesterday at the FM. The supply of tomatoes is slowly dwindling it seems. Susie will be canning the tomatoes today. We sent a lot of salsa, pickles and crushed tomatoes home with her sister.


----------



## soulsurvivor

The clouds got hung to drip dry on the clothesline again. It really wants to rain but just can't quite get there. A week of this and patchy fog with temps day and night somewhere in the 70s and 80s. Not miserable but not happy happy either. Hot soup and ice cold tea sounds like a good plan to me. DH spent the morning digging out more freezer meals that need using. Thankfully one of those was a big container of homemade garden vegetable soup. That and a big skillet of cornbread is supper for me and he's going to grill a small steak to go with his soup.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, made strip steaks in the cast iron skillet and some breaded tomatoes. Wish I would have had some more "rugged" bread to use but DH and dad liked it. Cottage cheese to round it out.


----------



## pixiedoodle

oh, my please let this be the LAST of the meat loaf patties for dh! will add full salad from our garden, a small baked winter squash & whatever else is left of garden goods.. garden about done for. gone downhill drastically the past few day. only thing looking hopeful are the green beans & the remaining 6 winter squash still maturing. few , VERY FEW, toms left growing. i'm sick of this ugly garden year & think i am looking forward to a beautiful kansas city fall. hope is is a beautiful colorful one.we've had lots of rain so hope that helps....


----------



## soulsurvivor

DH is out early playing with the dog at the golf course. She's a Mountain Feist and is a popular type of squirrel hunting dog around this knob country. He hasn't done any squirrel hunting since his dad died so maybe he'll find an interest to do that again. I could sure go for some good squirrel gravy and biscuits. In the meanwhile I'm happy enough to have fresh garden stuff to chomp on. A neighbor up the road stopped by late yesterday and brought us 3 patty pan squash. We wasted no time in frying those up and sharing with him. 

Supper tonight is more of the garden soup left over from last night and will probably make a new skillet of cornbread. Iced tea and we're happy.


----------



## light rain

Last night DH cooked fresh Polish sausage and I made a pasta salad with beans and tomatoes from the garden. It was a good combination.

Today I'll pick more Italian pole beans and asparagus beans. Also have to pick more squash. I dug a clump of potatoes yesterday and the day before. The russet type really did great but the thin skinned ones looked good but were sparse. 

Wish I had planted dill 2 months ago... :awh:

By the way, the tomato, Japanese Black Trefele is going to give a big crop, God willing, but it doesn't have the acid that I hoped for. That may be the variety, me overwatering or environment. We still have another type, Anaise Noire that we'll have to see what it holds in flavor, acidity and sweetness.

Anyone have a recommendation for a sweet, acidic, mid sized tomato for 2016?


----------



## Mickey

I had some ground beef that needed to be used up so yesterday morning I made a meatloaf and a pot of spaghetti sauce. I put the sauce in the freezer for later. We had some of the meatloaf w/pasta salad and fresh veggies and ranch dip for supper. 
Tonight I'm making shish kabobs. Have some steak chunks w/ onions & peppers marinating and have par boiled some summer squash to make a casserole, and got the salad fixin's ready for a tossed salad. I also made some turtle brownies yesterday, so it's brownie sundaes for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight will be fish, sweet potato fries and cole slaw. I have had two days without tomatoes...:happy: but I think tomorrow or Thursday it will be time to work on some more. 

SNE, glad you found some more...I know what you mean about dwindling..we went the FM Saturday too, the price of watermelon went up so it is telling me it is getting closer to stopping..lol So I will have to start weaning myself on to another fruit..

LR, most of my crop next year is going to be the Amish Paste tomatoes, we really liked them this year...they are good for eating and making sauces..there is no waste with them..


----------



## light rain

Thanks Countryfied! Next year I'll make sure to include these, Amish paste.

Still waiting on the Anais and the Debut. We shall see...


----------



## pixiedoodle

i simmered mediteranian bean soup all day. MAN! WAS THAT GOOD! used dried beans we grew & dried this yr & last yr. made spicy corn bread from 2 jiffy mixes & that was delish as well. the beans had 4 types, stewed toms, onion carrots etc lots of seasonings. it was absolutely worth the all day cooking...didn't have to cook that long but i just let it simmer all day. you can taste everything in that pot, every bean, every veg & every dab of seasoning. never made anything like it before but will sure make it again.
think we need something sweet so tom i'll make something yummy.....brownies or cake maybe?


----------



## sniper69

Hello all, it has been to long. The busy days of summer got to me.  I've missed all of my cooking friends and hope all is well with you all. It looks like there is some catching up to do, and a bunch of posts to read.

My 2nd oldest starts school this morning, he is doing a program at the county career center. My oldest goes to basic for the AF next month. My other 3 all start school in the next week or so. But all in all, it has been a decent summer. My garden hasn't produced as well as I would have liked, but I'm thinking of getting some fall crops planted to try to get some of those things harvested before first frost.

As for cooking, I've been doing that too. Nothing earth shattering, lol. Last night was beef tips and rice served with a side of broccoli.


----------



## countryfied2011

Good to see you are not MIA anymore Snyper69 and that you are still cooking. Look forward to seeing some pictures..lol :clap:

Well we didnt have the fish last night so it might be on the menu tonight...instead we went to our favorite little Mexican restaurant down the road...Dh bought home my leftovers and his so that might be what he gets for supper and I will just have veggies. 

Pulled the last of the ripening tomatoes off yesterday and going to try and get the green ones off this morning and the tomatoes vines will be ready to till under...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to put a beef roast in the slow cooker shortly along with a couple envelope of brown gravy. I'll let it cook until it falls apart and put it over egg noodles for dh and quinoa for me. I'll add sauteed broccoli and a simple salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Our tomato plants are tall and look good except there aren't any tomatoes on them. The other half wants to pull them up but I don't. As long as they still look good I am leaving them up. Frost is a long way away for now.

countryfied and light rain, we bought some Amish Paste Tomato seeds to plant for next year. We also bought some other heirloom tomato seeds but I can't remember the name.

Breakfast was egg, bacon, mushrooms and shredded cheese sprinkled over it.

Lunch is leftover meat balls and Penne pasta. We use Quinoa Blend Penne pasta because it has a firmer feel to it than regular penne pasta.

Dinner will be Pork Steaks and corn on the cob...I think


----------



## MO_cows

We had breakfast for dinner last nite. Hash with homegrown Yukon Gold potatoes and good pork sausage, with toast and over easy eggs. One of these times I will "nest" the eggs right in the hash and let them cook sunny side up. 

I am becoming an egg snob. Getting to where I just don't want to eat any eggs but ours. They are sickly pale yolks and tasteless by comparison.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Supper is going to be grilled pork chops, sweet potatoes roasted with apples and homemade coleslaw. Iced tea to drink.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well the tomato plants are down....i got 2-5 gallon buckets of green ones off and I have already cut them up..guess I will wait until tomorrow to make green tomato pickles. We have storms all around us so i dont want to get in the middle of canning and the electric go out. We have a cold front coming through...lol


----------



## CountryMom22

Hi everyone! We're back from vacation in Vermont. Wish we could have stayed! I've been working like crazy the last days and tonight we have to go to the fair. My son is in the tractor pull finals (who'd a thunk it?) so now dinner tonight has to be BLT's wrapped to go!


----------



## pixiedoodle

decided tonite i would micro grill 3 burgers on top of garden onions & green peppers. found 3 buns in the bread bowl, added garden tomatoes & slice of cheese. also fresh corn on the cob. it was delicious & added frozen lemon jello cool whip pie.
think there is one left over for tom. or the next day. there is also the Mediterranean bean soup left to finish off in the next few days. 
need a few groceries tom. and a few sale items. i am out of milk etc. always something we're out of it seems. doesn't look like too many sale items this week that we can't live without. always out of fresh fruit & milk it seems.


----------



## my4fireflies

bacon, rice, and cheese stuffed peppers. Dh will have leftover chicken from last night since he hates peppers.


----------



## soulsurvivor

It must be a pepper kind of day because DH pulled a freezer meal of stuffed peppers for tonight. It's maybe my least favorite meal, not because of the peppers, which I love, but because of the rice he uses in the stuffing for them. But he's a dear and always fixes me a big pot of garlic mashed potatoes to help hide the rice. I smush it all down in there and try not to look too closely. lol...


----------



## sniper69

Last nights supper was a big burger and some macaroni and cheese. Breakfast this morning was some strong black coffee and a couple of donuts. I'll eat a salad for lunch (to counteract the donuts, lol). Still trying to decide what to make for supper.


----------



## Mickey

Sniper! I'm so happy to see you're back; we were worried about you. 
And it's good to see you here again too Irish Pixie. Your roast sounds yummy.
Good luck to your son tonight CountryMom. We're rooting for him. Go son, go! :bouncy:
Soul, you just give me a holler the next time your dh makes the stuffed peppers. I'll be happy to come down there and eat that rice stuffing for you. LOL

We had the leftovers from the shish kabobs meal last night. Tonight we're having Shake & Bake coated chicken thighs and drumsticks, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy, green beans and cranberry sauce. Probably some root beer or orange floats later in the evening.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Fair enough Mickey! I'll trade you for any of your supper crumbs if you throw in that orange float with it! You always have the good cold stuff.

:icecream:


----------



## susieneddy

My breakfast, lunch and dinner will be a repeat of yesterday


----------



## countryfied2011

The green tomatoes are done, made 22 pints of Green Tomato Pickle. I have about 7 qts of juice I can make with the tomatoes that are ripening on the table and then I am through...until October. :happy:

Supper tonight was the baked blackened catfish we were suppose to have the other night, had bake potato, and a Green Giant Brocolli, Peppers steamer. Had leftover Green tomato pickle also...it tasted so good with the fish.


----------



## pixiedoodle

found more hamburger in the back of the freezer & since i bot a page of 8 extra large hamburger buns this morning at adies' i felt the need to fill them up...i pan fried 8 hamburgers, all 1/4 lb & larger. dh ate one & 1/2, i ate 1/2 of one. added cheese, fresh toms & onion, etc. got 6 left & bagged up & in the freezer for later. tom i'll bag the buns individually & freeze them as well. went to sprouts, aldis, the vet & price chopper & i am worn out. hope i do NOT have to go to the store next week!! i am sick of grocery shopping. seems like that's all i do some weeks. may have to make something out of more toms unless we start eating faster. got 16 winter squash aging on the rolling cart. hope to find homes for most of them.
may finish off the chili dog adventure tomorrow as it needs to be used up. lemon frozen pie later this evening.
cf you are killing me with all that canning! makes me feel old & lazy!! actually i AM old & getting sorta lazy...sounds liken your all set tho for another year of canned goods. good job!


----------



## susieneddy

We grew lots of hot peppers this year in hopes we would get some really hot ones. It seems in the past years the peppers weren't that hot. We have about 5 different varieties this year not including the jalapenos. A friend of Susie gave us some Hungarian Hot Wax Peppers. With those and the others we had in the fridge Susie made a hot pepper relish. She ended up making 13 1/2 pints of a hot pepper relish which I forgot to taste. We will give a few jars to the lady who gave us the peppers. 

Breakfast was a repeat, lunch will be 2 ears of corn on the cob and a foil pouch of tuna steak I found in the cabinet. 
No idea on dinner tonight.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Not much going on here cooking wise. We're just being lazy and using meals from the freezer. We need to clear a spot in the freeze for a beef next month. It's really beautiful grilling weather here most days so it's difficult to justify eating a freezer meal instead of that. But I add what fresh garden we can find to round it out with a salad. Tonight's freezer meal is old so hope it tastes ok. Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes and ginger carrots.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday I did a lot of running around and got home late. I had put a chuck steak in the fridge to defrost. I did a stir fry for us that included onion, broccoli, Portuguese kale, garlic, fresh ginger, soy sauce and Thai green curry. For a starch to go with it we had rosemary/parmesan bread toasted in the cast iron pan with olive oil.

This morning I had some of those Corinth grapes and multiple cups of tea. A slice of that toast seems real appealing right now. 

I've started a container of vegetable odds and ends that will go into chicken soup tonight. Got to go outside and pick some parsley, bay and more kale leaves to go into the concoction. Forty nine here this morning. I'm not complaining, just wondering what winter holds for us...


----------



## CountryMom22

Yesterday, we all worked different shifts at the fair, so dinner was fair food, everyone had something different.

This morning I had an extra 4 teenage boys to feed. They all stayed over here as we are the closest to the fairgrounds. I made them egg, porkroll and cheese sandwiches on English muffins. Had to wrap them to go as the boys woke up late and my son had the first shift at the fair this morning. The poor kids didn't get to sleep until after 2 am.

Tonight, dinner will be sloppy joes made with venison, corn on the cob and a salad with peaches for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i butterflied 2 thick pork chops for dh & have them ready to go in the micro grille. also have a large yam cut & ready to micro so we can share that, thawed & heated a cool whip bowl of purple hull peas & sliced up a yellow tom. made a dab of tom juice & cooked a little this afternoon. not too many toms left & lots going bad fast so cleaned them up, threw in the pot to cook, ran thru the ninja & cone sieve & cooked a bit longer. tastes pretty good. may drink it ice cold tom. for breakfast. 
still have frozen lemon jello/cool whip pie in the fridge thawing. i'll add a dab of cool whip to the top & dh will be in heaven.


----------



## sniper69

Well last night for supper we had baked fish, brown jasmine rice, sauteed zucchini and yellow squash, and some wilted spinach.









Tonight for supper were some overstuffed tacos. :happy:










Now to decide if there is going to be any dessert or not.:hrm:


----------



## soulsurvivor

Good to see your suppers again sniper69. It'd be even better if they were sitting on my table. 

We've got a lovely day planned here and the weather will help with it. Having a few of the family here this afternoon to grill steaks and do a fish fry with us. The old freezer cleaning finally showed up with something really great to eat. We provide the meat and they bring the rest. Sounds like a good plan to me.

You all have a great day!


----------



## Mickey

I second Soul's sentiment Sniper. So nice to see your great food again 
Tonight dh is digging out the deep fryer and cooking fish and onion rings. I'll cook the fries in the oven. Have some coconut pound cake that I got on sale yesterday so maybe we'll have that w/chocolate ice cream, hot fudge sauce &whipped cream.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we decided we go out for bbq..."brobecks". sure was super good! brot home enough left overs for tom. smells so goo it makes you want to lick the bag!


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday and today have been very busy...yesterday I decided to can outside everything went well until I decided to use my electric waterbath canner outside...:smack sometime close to finishing the canner quit on me...and I dont know how long so i just decided not to take the chance and just put the tomato juice in the fridge except for two pints I gave a neighbor. I wont never use the electric canner outside again...either the outside plug tripped or the canner got to hot because it was hot outside..who knows.

Today we decided we need a break from the farm so we went to the FM and then went to the Wilson Cnty fair for a while. It was a nice little road trip and we had stopped at a little truck stop restaurant looking for directions since DH couldnt remember and I had only been to the fair once a few years back...well the lady in the restaurant gave us free tickets..:clap: so we got to park for free and got free admission. 

So now to supper...I made homemade pizza with homemade crust, homemade from our tomatoes pizza sauce and bell peppers and banana peppers from the garden, I also used Ranchers Cut Freezed Dried sausage crumbles which are really good, and freeze dried mushrooms...added pepperoni and onions. The pizza crust is really good and easy...no rising. I am not very good with dough so i have to have easy and forgiving recipes like my bread recipe. Believe me when I say it is very forgiving especially when you see my crust..lol Here is the pizza dough crust http://allrecipes.com/recipe/quick-and-easy-pizza-crust/

Here is my before and after pictures....one of these days I will learn how to spread out dough... As you can see it is not very round...DH said all that matters is that it taste good...he loved it. And it was good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

your pizza looks Delish! who cares what it looks like when it tastes like a dream! i'd like to dive into that pizza myself...send it over to kansas, will ya?


----------



## sniper69

countryfied - that pizza looks delicious. I just finished supper a little while ago, but I think I'm getting hungry drooling over the picture of your pizza. :thumb:

Not sure if this crust tip would help or not, but one thing I do with pizza crust is to give it a light toss while using both hands to work and spin the crust. I haven't gotten it perfected to do perfect circles - but I usually end up with a type of oval (now a good friend of mine can do crusts really fast and get them looking perfect about every time - but then he has been in the pizza business for at least 15 years, so has a lot more experience than I do, lol). 

Mickey and soulsurvivor - thank you for the compliments.  

Tonight for supper we used our calendar cards at Chick-fil-a. This month each card was for either a free regular or spicy chick-fil-a deluxe sandwich. I had a spicy one with pepper jack cheese. Also had some waffle fries and a couple cups of sweet tea. 

Now that I'm in front of the computer for a few minutes, I'm finishing up a cold bottle of cheerwine. :sing::sing::sing::sing:


----------



## light rain

Glad you're back posting Sniper! It was sort of like a quilt with a piece missing...

Countryfied that pizza looks real good! My favorite part would be around the edges where the cheese and the crust get a little crunchy. :heh:

Today we were gifted a beautiful veggie box full of green onions, cabbage, zukes and cukes. No note but I put a small return box of potatoes, hollyhocks and pineapple mint near the suspected very kind people's driveway. Hope I have the identity correct... Doesn't really matter though, 'cause they were going to get the bounty anyway. (Maybe with the way mint spreads bounty is too positive a word.) :hrm:

I had the chicken noodle soup today and made cooked apples in the crockpot with a little butter, cinnamon and sugar. These were the freebie apples that I got last week and they tasted great, just a little small. DH had two salmon patties and other goodies for supper and some of the apples. 

Think I'm going to take the head of cabbage we were given today and make sauerkraut. I didn't make any fermented foods this summer and I want to get back to that. One of our family's favorite meals is sauerkraut, caraway and country style pork ribs roasted until the pork falls off the bones. I add a little brown sugar and mix with the sauerkraut before putting it all in the oven. A little egg noodles on the side go nicely with it.


----------



## soulsurvivor

No one has posted since yesterday and I'd guess that's because everyone is outside enjoying this pretty weather. We are getting ready to have fried chicken with mashed potatoes, garden green beans and squash casserole. Leftovers for supper.


----------



## countryfied2011

thanks ya'll wish i could have shared it with everyone...Sniper thanks for the tips...I can see me now though trying to do the pizza dough like the pizza makers..I would be peeling it off the floor...haha But I might have to give it a try..

No cooking today, we are going with family to eat at our favorite Mexican restaurant today...tomorrow will probably be leftover pizza..


----------



## susieneddy

we have been busy all weekend as usual. Saturday we went to Costco since I need new frames and lens. Seems my eyes have gotten worse the past year. I picked out a new pair and they will be in 10 days or so. 

Friday night we had salmon on the grill, Farro with mushrooms and sliced almonds and a salad. Friday night and Saturday morning were the only meals we had at home.

Saturday breakfast was an egg sandwich, Lunch was Greek food. Susie had a Chicken Souvlaki while I had the Lamb Souvlaki. It was delicious. This place has been on the Food Network Show Diners, Drive-in and Dives. For Saturday dinner we stopped by where by daughter works and ate there and to visit

Today we met some friends at the Woodlands Indian Restaurant. Sunday is their Vegetarian Buffet so we get to sample all of the foods. The place opens at 11:30 and was packed. We always look at who is eating in an ethic restaurant and have realized if the native folks are eating there it is good. If it is just local people from around here it may or maynot be good. I haven't found one item there that I thought was bad. Seems we end up going there about every other weekend now.

Dinner..at this point isn't even on our minds..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heated the bbq left overs from yest. evening. dh worked on adding some a/c vents to dd's old house. also took another 6 pkgs of insulation again today just like yest. when he went up there to work on the other problems. got 6 more pkgs of insulation to take them or son-in-law can come by to get them on his way home from work. 
i drug laundry down stairs to toss in washer & found water all over the washer & floor. think the dishwasher directly above is leaking!! yikes!! dh too tired to look at it tonite so that will give him something to do in the morning before he goes to work. sill need to do laundry. so better go clean up the mess!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Breakfast tasted pretty good this morning especially with the cold banana sliced over a bowl of Cheerios and a bit of cold almond milk. DH had his usual coffee to go.

Lunch will be a nice mixed greens bag with a few sliced cherry tomatoes thrown in for good measure and some low salt Zesta crackers on the side.

Supper comes off the grill as usual and we'll have a beautiful grilled salmon with a cucumber and fresh tomato salad and an assortment of crackers and cheese. Beer and/or tea to drink.

Have a great day everyone. It promises to be another beautiful one out there.


----------



## susieneddy

We finally ate dinner late last night and had leftover Salmon and Farro with a salad.
Breakfast was scrambled eggs with shredded cheese melted over the eggs.
Lunch will be a Amy's Kitchen Organic Cheese Enchilada with organic beans, corn and tomatoes. We keep these freezer meals just in case we need one for lunch.

It was nice and cool this morning but tonight it is suppose to get in the mid 50's for the next few nights. Maybe it just me but it seems fall will be here early than normal this year. Even the hummingbirds are draining the 5 feeders we have set out for them. We just filled them up the other day and they need to be refilled. Of course it could be the woodpecker that likes to drink from the feeder also.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i'll have dh finish off the chz-burger with fried onions from last week. got too many tom still so side salad to go with it. still have lots of pots to use from the garden so i'll toss a few inn the oven to bake. looks like i need to make a new able batch of waffles as we are out. also a able batch of ban-coconut muffin bread this week too since i still have too many frozen bans calling my name. i'll get something out of the frzr to thaw-most likely a tiny arm roast. dh will love it. i'll have to make mashed potatoes & gravy to go with it later this week.


----------



## MO_cows

Kept the canner running this weekend. A batch of salsa Saturday and a batch of tomato preserves Sunday. 

Made beef n bean burritos Sat. nite, used some of that salsa. Also made my own refried beans, it couldn't be easier, just takes time. Cut up a cantaloupe for the side dish. Sunday dinner was a "tour of Europe" pasta dish with polish sausage (kielbasa), along with onion, garlic, mushrooms, and diced tomatoes tossed with rigatoni. With broccoli on the side so DH didn't have to pick it out of the dish and whine. 

I still have a bunch of jalapenos, anaheims, and serranos from Big Garden Friend. I think I will turn them into pepper jelly.


----------



## countryfied2011

Got the windows open and it feels awesome and yes a little bit like early fall SNE, weather person said it was unusual for this time of year...and I see it will be going back up into the high 80 low 90 next week.

No cooking again today...lol leftovers from the Mexican place and pizza from Saturday. Tomorrow after gym I will be putting up the last of the tomatoes..kinda of sad..:hrm: I wasnt going to do pears this year but Dad wants to make pear honey...I wont can any but will go get some for him. Oct will be apples. DH and I are going to try and get into the sweet potato patch and see if we have any...it kinda of got overgrown with weeds:smack


----------



## soulsurvivor

Around here today it will be another day of pretending to be normal. It's not and hasn't been for quite awhile now. I've lived in self isolation with gas gangrene the past 5 years. Rest of my wonderful family have provided for all my needs to maintain this lifestyle. Not easy for any of us. That disease and continued strokes and heart attacks has me on death watch. Pray that I can leave and have breakfast with the big guy.


----------



## light rain

I am sorry that you are dealing with some very serious issues. I will keep you in my prayers, Soulsurvivor. I for one, would miss your input here... I don't always agree with things said, but, that is true for me and almost everyone I know at some point. 

You are a unique person and no one else could take your place.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Thank you LR. I'm here as leftovers for awhile.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Tonight we're having this: http://www.southyourmouth.com/2014/01/unstuffed-cabbage-roll-skillet.html
I'm going to try and get in on this post a little more. I need some new ideas.


----------



## susieneddy

last nights dinner and today's lunch was/will be boneless Chicken thighs cooked in with Brown and Wild Rice. 
Breakfast was eggs and cheese

It was a really nice day this morning. I wish I could have just sat on the porch drinking coffee instead of having to go to work. One day soon I can do that


----------



## light rain

I picked a Patty pan squash last night and today cooked it up with a little butter, green onions, purple beans, salt and pepper. It was good in a quiet sort of way. 

Last night I cooked up some ground beef and DH, the critters and myself enjoyed little burgers. We had gone to the big city yesterday and had Pad Thai-DH and Indonesian peanut-me. It was good with those rice noodles! I asked if I could have permission (no shame) :umno: to pick some of the apples on their property at my own risk. The golden delicious weren't ready but the little crab apples were fine. Refrigerator jelly is my goal. I think they may be a Whitney. I may go back and bucket up all the falls with a shovel and throw them out on our property. We don't hunt and maybe the wild critters will redistribute them with fertilizer... :goodjob: If they took hold possibly someone in the future would get free crab apples like us.


----------



## pixiedoodle

just got back from taking dh husband in for 31 shots of botox in the head for migraines. he goes back for 31 more in nov. & then 3 maths after that. sure hope this helps him! he thinks he can go to work at 1230 today for 4 hrs so hope he does ok. i fixed him a raisin bagel from aldis smothered in cream chz & a fresh peach chopped & placed on both halves. fixed one for myself as well & boy was that good! tonite he'll finish up the hamburger he didn't eat yest. i'll make another lettuce & tom salad & enjoy the last of the fresh toms while we can. not too many left in the bowl nor in the garden. hopefully enough till frost. one a day would be grand if we are lucky till then. looks like good mother stolid beans are coming right along. tons of blooms & looks like a fair ant of beans developing. they are so good we've decided we need to have them more often this coming winter . i better stock up on some good smoked hammocks if i can find them. i love the Goya ham seasoning but can't find any now. may have to order from the company. good sub. for the smoked hocks which are also hard to find around here. sometimes i wonder if we're the only ones that eat beans & pone here in johnson county ks. ?


----------



## countryfied2011

SS, I am another one who would miss you very much....Sending a big cyber group hug your way.... I am so sorry that you are having to go through so much...we are here to lend a listening ear though if you need one...and we have lots of prayers to offer up to the Lord. Hoping and praying that tomorrow will be a brighter day for you. We love you...:grouphug: 


Tonight's supper is easy...bbq ribs, potato and squash...corn for DH


----------



## loveisatattoo

Roasted potatoes, fresh zucchini from the garden, cucumber and tomato salad fresh from garden. Tomorrow....eggplant from garden with roasted tomatoes and mozzarella.


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> just got back from taking dh husband in for 31 shots of botox in the head for migraines. he goes back for 31 more in nov. & then 3 maths after that. sure hope this helps him! he thinks he can go to work at 1230 today for 4 hrs so hope he does ok. i fixed him a raisin bagel from aldis smothered in cream chz & a fresh peach chopped & placed on both halves. fixed one for myself as well & boy was that good! tonite he'll finish up the hamburger he didn't eat yest. i'll make another lettuce & tom salad & enjoy the last of the fresh toms while we can. not too many left in the bowl nor in the garden. hopefully enough till frost. one a day would be grand if we are lucky till then. looks like good mother stolid beans are coming right along. tons of blooms & looks like a fair ant of beans developing. they are so good we've decided we need to have them more often this coming winter . i better stock up on some good smoked hammocks if i can find them. i love the Goya ham seasoning but can't find any now. may have to order from the company. good sub. for the smoked hocks which are also hard to find around here. *sometimes i wonder if we're the only ones that eat beans & pone here in johnson county ks*. ?


Ssssh. There is probably an ordinance against it in Leawood! And it's a capital crime in Mission Hills. lol


----------



## susieneddy

nothing new to report on our meals.

The other day I said we had the chicken thighs with brown and wild rice. I couldn't think of what she put in it to make it so creamy. She used chicken stock and a can of coconut milk


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> Ssssh. There is probably an ordinance against it in Leawood! And it's a capital crime in Mission Hills. lol


lets assume you live close to the state line? i am within a mile of it. mission hills is north of me about 6 blocks..... we are in the slums that surround mission hills... and no, they do NOT know what beans are!!


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> lets assume you live close to the state line? i am within a mile of it. mission hills is north of me about 6 blocks..... we are in the slums that surround mission hills... and no, they do NOT know what beans are!!


We don't live very close to the state line, but DH worked in Johnson County for years and some of the in-laws live in Olathe. So I'm familiar with Johnson County snobbery.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> We don't live very close to the state line, but DH worked in Johnson County for years and some of the in-laws live in Olathe. So I'm familiar with Johnson County snobbery.


we've lived in merriam, shawnee, greenwood, stilwell & now leawood. never lived in olathe. the biggest snobs i've ever met was in greenwood! couldn't move out of that place fast enough.
do you shop over here? I shop at 95th & mission rd. a blk from home. hate that store but it is too close to NOT use.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite is more of the Mediterranean bean soup & the remainder is in the freezer for winter. got 1 sq of cornbread to go with it & a nice garden salad. sure hope he isn't tired of that yet cause there's more toms & more lettuce that has to be used.
just bot a few basics at the local store & still spent $32. . MY PLAN WAS TO SPEND ABOUT $15 BUT THAT DIDN'T WORK OUT...
going to pull out a pork roast so dh can smoke it this weekend. i have con tenders to bread in spicy grape nuts & bake in the oven for tom.


----------



## countryfied2011

the tomatoes are gone...:clap: I didnt can any today, there really wasnt enough so I opened a qt jar of veggie soup I canned last year added the tomato juice and pulp from today, opened a jar of beef tips I canned, and a jar of pinto beans I canned...put in some seasoning and a little bit of barley and made beef and barley veggie soup and added a grilled cheese to the side. It tasted pretty good...little cool outside so it kinda felt like fall 

Dessert will probably be yogurt and blueberries. I can now put the food mill and big pots away for awhile...maybe I can get my dining room and kitchen straightened out since I wont be canning until the fall again


----------



## CountryMom22

Today's been another busy day. Summer is winding down here... but I don't feel like I've had a summer break!

Dinner tonight is chicken cutlets with a garden salad (I have tomatoes and peppers coming out my ears!). With this cooler than normal weather I baked brownies today, and boy did the smell make my son come running!


----------



## susieneddy

for dinner last night we had breakfast. We like doing that from time to time. We had fried eggs cook so the yolk runs when you cut into it, bacon and fried potatoes with onions and jalapeno's. I had to add some habanero hot sauce to the potatoes since I couldn't taste the jalapeno's. It was good then but still not to hot.

For lunch today we are taking one of my grandsons out for Mexican.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday evening we finished off half of the med. bean soup & froze the other half for later. actually it was better than the first day. this evening i think I'll bake those chicken tenders rolled in the spicy crushed grape nuts cereal, bake a potato or 2 & yes another lettuce & tom salad. still have a few cuc's & radishes & a bell pepper or two to add in. also still have corn on the cob that needs to be used. my dishwasher is waiting for a part to come in so def. NOT enjoying all the dishwashing by hand. however i believe i can live thru it but paper plates are sounding a little too easy so it's tempting...
i may bake up a betty crocker brownie mix later . on the other hand i have a recipe calling for brownie mix & a few other obscene ingredients i may want to try ...i think it involves pnut btr cups as well...very sinful.


----------



## light rain

I had some homemade soup for breakfast with the crust of some homemade bread. I prefer the crust to the interior. I don't know what I'll cook for supper yet. There are plenty of good things to choose from but we'll have to see. I cooked up 10 lbs. of chicken yesterday and got up at 2am to put it into the extra fridge this morning.

Tomatoes are starting to come in and DH had his first tomato/onion/marble jack cheese (Crystal Farms) sandwich of the season. He thoroughly enjoyed it! Soon with more tomatoes ripening we'll be having some BLTs.

Soulsurvivor, please drop in when you feel up to it. You are in a lot of folks prayers.


----------



## CountryMom22

Todays weather is just gorgeous and I'm feeling really productive. After working, watering, weeding and running errands, youngest son and I decided on spaghetti with sausage, onions and peppers for dinner. I'll make pasta for everyone else but I'm going to make a spaghetti squash for me. With the onions, peppers and tomato sauce (homemade of course) it's a complete dish in itself. I may sneak a small piece of sausage as well.

I can't wait for it to be finished! I can't remember the last time I made this.


----------



## countryfied2011

I'm working on getting my kitchen back in order...another day with the windows open and the clothes blowing in the breeze on the line. I had homemade soup for lunch, DH had a sandwich. I will probably fix him hot wings for supper and I will eat another bowl of soup..


----------



## susieneddy

nothing like leftovers to eat. Believe me I know


----------



## light rain

My favorite is potato salad. Tastes even better the second and third day. After that the liquid starts to separate and not as appetizing...


----------



## susieneddy

light rain, were you looking in our window to see what we had for dinner last night..yes potato salad and we have leftovers for tonight.
With the potato salad last night we have bacon and tomato sandwich with a glass on iced tea

Breakfast was eggs and bacon and coffee.

Lunch will probably be a bag of microwave popcorn


----------



## light rain

Susieneddy, my philosophy is that potatoes are always a welcome meal, no matter what form they take. I've been digging potatoes and scrubbing up some of them here and there and having them with a little sour cream. So good!

BLT's will be on the menu as soon as we get more tomatoes. We grew a pepper called Sweet Cayenne and we will definitely grow them again next year. We've only had them green and we are looking forward to cooking them red. So prolific too. Another good pepper, not hot, is Jimmy Nardello. They will be started next March for the summer, God willing...

Think we'll have cod, potatoes and peas for supper.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was NY Strip Steaks, Dh had bake potato and corn, I had spaghetti squash and broccoli and cheese. Ice cream for DH and watermelon for me..

Have great weekend and Happy Cooking..


----------



## Mickey

Thinking about you and praying for you Soul. Be well my friend and come back to us as soon as you can.

I have been very busy this week. I was invited to lunch at my friend Martha's house on Monday. Had a lovely visit with some gals from her church and after lunch we were invited to pick veggies from her garden. This on top of giving me 8 HUGE zucchini's. I'm making pickles and relish with them, and if there is extra I'll shred some to freeze for zuc cake and bread this winter.
Yesterday I went out to lunch with a gal from my church. We haven't had a chance to visit in quite awhile so we had a lot of catching up to do. We got to the cafe at noon and didn't leave until 2:30. After that I had to go to the next town over to the Agway there. My fussy darn hens won't eat anything but laying mash, they just scatter anything else all over the place, and my local TS only has pellets and crumbles From there I took my mil shopping and we didn't get home til around 4:30. A long afternoon! LOL
Today I cleaned house, cleaned old bedding from my Saints kennel and replaced it with fresh and worked on zucchini.
For supper tonight dh and mil had pizza and I had a cheeseburger (w/out the bun) and sliced tomato and cantaloupe. I'll have a cup of ice cream in a bit.
Hope you all have a good week-end


----------



## pixiedoodle

we LOVE leftovers in this house! grew up with leftovers so it seems to just be routine to us.
dh finished off most of the spicy grapenut coated ckn. tenders, green beans & purple potatoes last nite.
i made this dynamite green tomato cake thursday afternoon & it is sooooo moist it's almost like bread pudding. OMG! is it ever delicious!! i will definitely make that again & again. last yr i had so many green tomatoes when the first frost came that i picked a giant green recycle bin full. i made everything i could think of & found a recipe for this green tomato cake. i was worn out from "tomato-itis" & decided i would just chop those toms. fine & can. it was the easiest thing to can..just processed w.b for like 10 mins. . i drained off the water & threw that cake together, added 2 small grated carrot from the garden & a grated apple & baked in 9x13. omg! that is the best thing i've made in years!!
not sure what i'll cook today but it will be something quick & easy.
anyone else use the Rangemate micro grill from QVC? my dh LOVES every meat thing cooked it it. it's easy for me & takes less than 8 mins to cook both sides of pork chops, steak or what ever else you cook. it's such a time saver & clean up is practically non- existent. going to get a back up one & get one got dd for xmas this yr. got both of my MIL's hooked on them too.


----------



## countryfied2011

Had to go get a load of round bales this morning...just got back a little while ago. Big ole cheeseburger on the grill sounds good to DH today...so that is the menu...might make some potato salad or mac salad to go with it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm experimenting with a new recipe for a Caribbean style pork. It's jerk-ish (snerk) but doesn't have scotch bonnet peppers so it's not quite that hot. I'll serve it over jasmine rice.


----------



## countryfied2011

I dont know what we will have for supper but for lunch there is a bbq after church that we are staying for so probably wont want supper...lol

I made devil eggs and an old fashion apple crisp from apples I canned last year to carry to the bbq.


----------



## light rain

Last night I made up a dish with lean ground beef, onion, fresh garlic, parsley and basil from outside the kitchen door and gifted zucchini. We had that over egg noodles. It was filling and pretty tasty. I need to grate/freeze the rest of the zucchini because we have some starting to bear ourselves.

Yesterday I spread out a tarp and we harvested two of DH's landscape container potato plantings. One was Red Pontiac and the other was Mega Chip. A nice amount even though planted late. We shot off pictures on the Ipad to the kids. So now the two containers will be planted in onion sets and baby Bok Choi. 

I need to go out and harvest and dry catnip for night time tea. Not to be used during pregnancy and lactation, though. No problem there...


----------



## Mickey

I was so hoping to see a post from Soul when I came here today  Still praying for you dear lady. Get well soon.

I cheated and made some cinnamon rolls from a container of Pillsbury crescent rolls for breakfast today. They were delicious Tonight we're having grilled hot Italian sausage subs w/fried onions & peppers and fresh veggies w/ranch dip. I also made some fresh mushroom pickles this am so they'll be well seasoned by this evening. I'm the only one here that likes them though so I guess the others can have zucchini pickles.


----------



## sniper69

First, Soulsurvivor - I'll keep you in my prayers too.

This morning was a nice breakfast of crumpets, eggs sunny side up (I got them a little more done than usual), beef smoky links (for some reason I like those, lol), grits with butter - the way God intended  , and some lingonberries. Strong black coffee to wash it all down. 










Supper is still being decided on - probably something quick today. For lunch I had a protein shake and used almond milk instead of regular milk.

Yesterday we were invited to a get together for the youth group and parents, so we went to that and there was lots of delicious food. There were lumpia, pancit, chicken, pork on a stick (not sure of the Filipino name), fried rice, stew, cakes, cookies, brownies, etc. Talk about coming home extremely full. 

Friday we had taco/burrito night. For breakfast Friday morning I made some eggs Benedict. 










Thursday was pizza from Papa Johns (50% off touchdown Thursday deal). One of the pizza's (the one I ate from) was vegetarian and pineapple. With all of the toppings, the meat isn't missed.

For Tuesday and Wednesday - hmmm can't remember what was made that night - but it was something, lol. 

Last Monday was a down and dirty beef stroganoff style dish with garlic mashed potatoes, peas, and corn. 

Last Sunday the smoker was used to smoke a chicken and also to smoke some boneless western style beef ribs. The beef ribs were good tasting- but next time I'll do something a little different to make them more moist. The chicken turned out excellent. The chicken and beef were served with slaw and potato salad. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I'm not 100% sure yet, dd brought home a bunch of lettuce from the greenhouse that she works at. However, I feel more like making biscuits & gravy for dinner and not grilling meat to go with the lettuce. I was also thinking breaded pork tenderloin, but we had homemade nuggets last night. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mickey

Dang you do good lookin' food Sniper 
Were those crumpets store bought or homemade? And if you made them, can you post the recipe? TIA


----------



## sniper69

Mickey - thanks.  

The crumpets in the pictures were store bought. I usually buy them in the refrigerated section at the grocery store. My problem is that I enjoy them just toasted and slathered with butter. 
I haven't made crumpets in a while, I probably should dig out the ol' recipe box and see if I can find the crumpet recipe that is written down somewhere. One never knows - other "lost" recipes might get found too, lol.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot and humid so it's out for sushi day. Yay!


----------



## light rain

I cooked beans in the crockpot last night and they are in the fridge now. So far this am I've had a couple of cups of tea, sharp cheese and yellow apples. I haven't made the sauerkraut yet but maybe today. Last night I had lean ground beef with a tomato, cuke and zucchini salad. DH had a steak and tomatoes and cukes. 

Our zucchini appears to fighting downy mildew. :grump: Oh well, on the plus side I got a phone call last night about more free apples. I love apples almost as much as potatoes. :bouncy: One of the trees that is providing the apples is over 100 yrs. old, I was told. I wish I could go back in time to see and talk with the person that planted it and say thank you to them too...


----------



## MO_cows

Saturday, we grilled and had people over. Had burgers and chicken breast, a lot of meat was left over. Also had veggies and dip, fruit salad with yogurt-based dressing, potato salad, and desserts. And they went thru about a quart of my salsa with chips while the grilling was going on. 

Took the leftover grilled chicken, chopped up and made chicken salad. Took the leftover burgers, chopped them up, and put in mac n cheese along with salsa for last nite's dinner.


----------



## countryfied2011

Simple supper tonight--homemade chicken nuggets baked, baked sweet potato fries and Cole slaw..


----------



## susieneddy

I have a few days to makeup. 

Sunday we had some friends over for dinner. We had steaks and asparagus cooked over charcoal and potatoes/onions cooked in the Dutch Oven. For dessert we had German Chocolate Cake with Vanilla Ice Cream.

Sunday breakfast was leftover steak and potatoes. We had to go to Costco to get my new glasses (yay I can see now) and Susie got new lens for free. Seems Costco has a replacement policy if you mess up your lens within the first yr you get new ones 

Monday breakfast was eggs and bacon, lunch was a freezer meal and dinner was pizza with the 3 grandkids.

Breakfast was bacon and toast.

Susie went to the Farmers Market last Friday and bought 3 cases of Roma tomatoes. The tomatoes weren't ripe yet so we had them sitting out until yesterday. She washed them yesterday and they are all over the kitchen counters. Hopefully she can start on working on the tomatoes today. She will do a little bit each day this week until she gets finished with everything then she can start canning. We should be set on salsa and tomatoes now


----------



## pixiedoodle

thawing out & cooking up garden spgty. sauce with left over prego & some meatballs i found in the freezer. i will add small side salad & make garlic bread if i can find the old dry buns in the frzr. if not bread & butter will just have to do.
still have fresh peaches & blueberries I cut up yesterday & that will go between layers of green tom. cake & cool whip. 
we have cleaned out & cut down several tom. plants today. going to use the tiny green toms to make more chopped canned green tomatoes for more of that good cake next winter & spring. not much on the plants & the squirrels are grabbing the big ones before we can. green beans are starting to get some size so i may be canning green beans the next month or so as they develop. dried varieties of beans are going strong on the Good Mother Stollard beans. Hope to have a pound by the time they are dried & shelled & i'll add it to the others from last year. next yr. will def. be MORE dried beans. such a good protein meal & very versatile. anyone else grow dried beans? and if so what varieties do you like best?


----------



## countryfied2011

food is not too exiting today...lol We stopped at Toots for lunch today after gym and shopping at Lowes(making some more rabbit pens, I cant seem to keep enough rabbits around for my few customers..) DH had hot wing tenders and I had grilled chicken on a stick. He had enough for leftovers for supper too, so I had leftover from last night yellow squash and mashed cauliflower and I ate two of his tenders..

Tomorrow is Women's Circle at the church and after bible study we have pot luck so I am taking a turkey breast tenderloin from Aldis(they are really good) and green bean casserole made without the cream of mushroom soup. It uses sour cream and fresh onions, cheddar cheese, ritz crackers, and beans A whole lot better than the green bean casserole that uses the french fried onion rings..lol

PD I use to grow dry beans but I dont like hulling them so it is easier just to buy the store ones for us...lol I will can some if my uncle has extra or freeze them. It is kinda of like snapping beans....I hate doing those too..lol But I do grow green beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

left overs from the pasta meal yest. evening. will have to buy a loaf of bread today as i am nearly out. also need to look over sale flyers to see if there is anything we can't live without. looks like i have a list going already for bread, milk fresh fruit, greek yogurt for dh & yoplait whips for me. etc. always something.
need to drag some chicken leg quarters out of the frzer. & get them used up! think i'll try the prser. cooker for a change. always forget i have it...
dh has not eaten much of his smoked pork roast so may have to stick most of it back into the frzr.


----------



## susieneddy

When I got home last night Susie was still working on the tomatoes so I went and got us some Chinese. We both got The Generals Tso Chicken with fried rice and a egg roll. We asked for it to be even hotter and spicier than normal but it wasn't  We also ordered some Crab Rangoon. In out opinion they have the best ones.
Breakfast was toast and Boysenberry jelly.
Lunch may be popcorn for me and dinner is up in the air


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was some grilled chicken nuggets and waffle fries from Chick-fil-a. 

This morning for breakfast I made a protein shake with almond milk. Lunch will probably be a salad or a bunch of water (depends on if I'm hungry or not, lol). 

Supper tonight will be something with ground beef. I just need to decide what to use the ground beef to make.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, heated up leftovers so I could make a batch of pickled watermelon rind. I'm almost hoping it doesn't turn out too good, because geez that is a lot of work prepping the rinds.

Tonight will be salmon patties, potatoes and peas. If I get real ambitious the peas will be creamed to pour over the patties and taters.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had our first home grown tomato BLT's and they did not disappoint! I got two different types of bacon to do a taste test and found the bacon from the butcher shop wasn't as salty. Both were good. 

I have a chunk of fresh mozzarella waiting to be used. But Italian sausages are on sale and spaghetti sounds appealing. I'm going to put a bunch of apples in the crockpot in a short while with a little sugar, butter and a healthy shake or two of cinnamon. Beside bread and pork roast this is one of my favorite aromas. :stirpot:


----------



## Mickey

DH worked late again last night so mil and I had smoked turkey sandwiches w/chips and Espresso Chip ice cream for dessert. Yummy stuff 

Ground beef here tonight too. I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes & milk gravy, green beans fresh from my neighbors garden and zucchini pickles. Dessert will be either pumpkin cupcakes or chocolate zucchini cake.


----------



## CountryMom22

We have been eating so many salads and summer foods that we all agreed we needed a change. So dinner tonight will be ham, mashed potatoes and beets with a spice pound cake w/ ice cream for dessert.

My kids went back to school this week so I've been cooking breakfast. Tuesday was waffles and today was bacon and eggs. I think we'll probably do oatmeal tomorrow.

I'm glad I decided on the ham for tonight because I'll have plenty of leftovers for dinner tomorrow since I'll be out visiting a friend and then my mother all day. 

Ever since we had that cool couple of days, I've been craving winter/fall type comfort foods and now it's back in the 90's here!


----------



## countryfied2011

Another boring night here in the food dept...lol Leftovers from the church meeting and DH's buffalo chicken tenders left from Tuesday. But on the horizon for tomorrow will be rabbit...cooked it in the instant pot today and it is cooling on the counter right now.


----------



## susieneddy

last night when I got home Susie had just finished canning (the 1st case and a half of tomatoes) 80 pints of salsa. She will finish off the rest of the tomatoes tomorrow. 

She wasn't in the mood to cook so we looked thought the cabinets and found some Indian food that Tasty Bites makes. Each package is supposedly 2 servings and takes 1 minute to heat. We tried 3 different types of lentils. One was Madras Lentils, Jodhpur Lentils and the last was Bengal Lentils. They were delicious and each one had a totally different taste than the other ones. 

Breakfast was toast and jelly for me. Lunch will be interesting today. I brought some instant grits, Spam and Vienna sausage. No idea what I will have buy I do like Spam and Grits together.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we fried some burgers for supper. Of course some onions cooked in the grease made it even better.  Steamed broccoli topped with some salt and pepper were served with them. Then I had some popcorn at the theater watching a movie with my better half. 

Tonight will be pizza with my 16 year old and his electrical wiring class. The instructor is having the students and parents attend for a "meet and greet".


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight rabbit bog or stew whatever you want to call it....It was rabbit, smoked turkey sausage, shrimp,kidney beans, rice and "Slap Ya Moma" cajun seasonings. I also opened a jar of green beans from last years garden and made corn cakes. I needed to use up some Heavy Whipping Cream so I used it in the corn cakes instead of buttermilk(figured it was the same thing...lol) They came out so good and fluffy..


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot and miserably humid so we're having three different kinds of Talenti gelato. I may grill later if we're still hungry.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh getting a treat..breaded shrimp from Aldies' fried up in a little oil in a small skillet. watermelon from price chopper as well & it is super good. only the 3rd one we've had this year. may whip up a salad to go with the shrimp depending on how much dh wants to eat tonite. i may open a can of pork & beans which i don't buy often enough! fresh toms. for everybody!


----------



## saritamae

The heat wave + our very old AC = crock pot meals for everyone! LoL tonight we had shredded chicken sandwiches and green beans from the garden. Friday nights we usually have homemade pizza - the dough recipe makes enough for us to make 3 pizzas and then we have leftovers....but that's a long time for the oven to be on. We may just cut it back to 2 pizzas and call it good enough. If anyone has any crockpot meals that aren't the usual BBQ/pot roast meals my family would probably worship the ground you walk on.


----------



## light rain

Picked apples today. I went to Pizza Hut and got a Super Supreme Pan Pizza. DH had a Sprecher's Cream soda with his and I had a couple of Heineken with mine. A nice ending to a good day. 

*On the way home from picking up the pizza I saw a little painted turtle trying to cross a very busy highway. Decisions, decisions. Do I try to save the turtle or get the pizza home while still relatively hot. Hmmmm. I got turned around and prayed no one would hit it before I could get back to it. Got it, and proceeded to a sign that that said "Public Boat Launch". I released it from the bank into a school of minnows. If turtles had lips he/she was licking theirs... Those little creatures shore have long, sharp nails... :happy2:


----------



## susieneddy

light rain, you just made me think about going to pick apples this weekend if he has any left. Susie wants to make Apple Butter and we found out he has Winesap apples

Dinner last night was ham, potatoes and lentils. 

Breakfast was toast and jelly again. Lunch is leftover dinner

Not sure what Susie is having for breakfast or lunch but I know she is canning the last batch of salsa 

The first picture is from the first batch the other day. The second picture is the tomatoes she is just getting started on


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, those look marvelous..lol Tomatoes are a beauty too! LR, DH and I are always saving the turtle...we either take them to the side of the road that they are headed too...or bring them home and let them go on the farm.

Supper was leftovers...we have no plans for the holiday but chill out at home...Sunday is church and that is about it.

Ace Hardware is running a sale on their Ball pint jars through Labor Day if you have an Ace Rewards card. $7.00 for regular mouth pints and 10.00 for wide mouth qts. I picked up 6 more cases to add to my collection that I already bought this year..lol DH ask if he is going to have to build me some more shelves to hold my empty jars in the shed..lol

Have a Happy Cooking Holiday, stay safe


----------



## pixiedoodle

we were out running errands this afternoon so i haven't cooked today at all. i made 12 yeast waffles a few days ago & dh has been snarffing them down in the mornings with eggs.
we stopped at burger king for late lunch 2day. i had the whopper jr & he had the double whopper both with fries then we had an ice cream cone. that will be it for us today. had a very disappointing trip to costco. don't like the place already & it was PACKED with people! they didn't have one stinking thing on our list...especially not the Pet Armour flea & tick meds they said they have. ....they didn't & nobody has even heard of them & i found them on THEIR web sight!. i hate that place & swear i will never go back there. i like Sams way better. will return to Sams soon.


----------



## MO_cows

Beautiful looking salsa!

Last nite, made hash with kielbasa, onion and potatoes. Watermelon on the side.

Tonite, it was breakfast for dinner. Blueberry pancakes and sausage. I was out of milk but some plain yogurt and water makes a buttermilk type pancake. 

Still haven't gotten my pepper jelly done. Realized I didn't have enough small jars, now I do so will get it make this weekend.


----------



## saritamae

We had to go out to our new place and make some decisions about the house & chicken coop tonight, so we grabbed sandwiches while we were out. Tomorrow is DS' birthday and he will be 9! :Bawling: We are going to my parents' house (an hour away) so I'm not cooking - instead I'm bringing my parents some jars of tomato sauce & green beans. 

This weekend I'm making salsa. And probably more tomato sauce.


----------



## light rain

Susieneddy, glad to be helpful! 

Countryfied, I'm glad you and DH rescue creatures too. Their speed and the speed of cars and trucks are awful odds. I just try to be careful with traffic...

The pizza last night was great, but, I found out, at my time in my life now, maybe 2 slices and 1 beer would have been prudent. Sure glad I had those Tums close by... :teehee:


----------



## Mickey

Soul, I'm still praying for you. Please check in as soon as you can.
My goodness Susie has been a busy gal! Tell her we say she done good. LOL 
My elderberries are ripe so I'm going to make some mixed berry jam this week-end, and the neighbor brought me more zucchini's, so there's more pickle making ahead of me as well.
Went to the AYCE fish fry for supper tonight, but instead of the haddock I had a bowl of fish chowder and a lobster roll. It was delicious.
I won't be cooking tomorrow night either because dh is going fishing with the neighbor so my friend and I are going out to supper after Mass.
I hope you all have a wonderful holiday week-end. Be safe


----------



## pixiedoodle

SPICED TOMATO CAKE/LOAF

4 c. chopped green tomatoes
1 tb. salt sprinkled over fresh tomatoes - stand 10 mins , rinse & drain

OR 
use 2 pints canned chopped green tomatoes

1/2 c. oleo 
2 c. sugar
2 eggs
2 c. flour
1 t. cin.
1/4 stp. each ground cloves, allspice & nutmeg
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 c. raisins
1/2 c. chopped nuts

mix all, grease 9x13 pan

BAKE 350 * 40-45 mins.


----------



## pixiedoodle

if using canned chopped green tomatoes be sure to DRAIN BEFORE USING IN CAKE RECIPE


----------



## CountryMom22

Today dinner is just cleaning out the fridge. Everyone got their choice of ham or pork chops, mashed potatoes or salad and beets. Watermelon or cupcakes for dessert.

No big plans for the weekend. I had to work this morning, Oldest son had to work all day and hubby went to work for a few hours this afternoon. Hubby and son are going to work on a tractor restoration project tomorrow. We will probably grill something tomorrow night as hubby and son are both working on Monday. I'm waiting for cooler weather to start cooking all my cold weather foods.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was baked breaded shrimp, baked sweet potato fries and Cole Slaw. DH had corn from the garden that I had froze and I had broccoli and cheese.

I made elderberry syrup today for the first time...I just ordered the dried elderberries from Frontier. I anxious to see how it does this winter with flu season etc. Has anyone canned it before? I saw a website where they do.


----------



## light rain

We had corn on the cob cooked out on the grill by DH. I made spaghetti and we are sweltering now with this heat wave. By the end of the week it may be back down in the 40's at night. Hmmmnn...

Soulsurvivor, you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mickey

As I said last night I was going out to supper with my friend tonight after we went to Mass. I had another lobster roll and salad; yummy. Coconut cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Mickey

Cooked breakfast on the grill this morning and ate it out on the patio. Had pancakes, eggs, bacon & iced tea. I wonder why food always taste better when it's cooked and eaten outdoors?


----------



## sniper69

Mickey - mmmm, coconut creme pie. Delicious, especially with a nice thick meringue on top. :sing:

Susieneddy - the salsa looks great. Did you make it spicy or mild?


----------



## sniper69

Soulsurvivor - I pray all is well, and hope that you post soon. 

countryfied - I haven't tried canning elderberry syrup - but have made some tincture with elderberry and vodka. That stuff works really well. 

If I can get the recipe for Elderberry Liqueur from a friend of mine, I'll share it with you all. That stuff is delightful. :thumb:


----------



## Mickey

I have made elderberry syrup in the past; used it on pancakes, but unfortunately I'm the only one in the house that likes it. I also make jam and mixed berry jam with them too.

I don't know about supper yet, probably just grill some hot dogs and serve w/chips and pickles.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sniper would love to try the Liqueur, I saw the recipe for the elderberry and vodka...I might give it a try one day. DH and I started our first tablespoon this morning. At first he said yuck but then he said well that's not to bad...lol

Mickey I think If I was going to use the recipe that I made I would have to do some tweaking...lol I dont think it would make very good pancake syrup..the dried berries dont thicken so it is very watery. 

I have seen the recipes for jam though. I believe i would have to have the fresh for it also.

We ate lunch with my Uncle and Aunt and cousins today after church, it was fun. 

Tonight was fix it yourself...lol I keep a few Lean Cuisines in the freezer for such nights...so mine was Meatloaf with red mash potatoes and then I had a veggie and homemade applesauce. Dh is going to have the leftover shrimp.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Oh my!

So my family loves grilled cheese and tomato soup sandwiches.

For years we've always made them on a skillet. Not a great option here because I have to make a lot and I have no hood vent for my stove, so its really hot and smoky NY the time they're all done well enough. Plus I can only make one or two at a time.

So, decided to try a different way I read about in an old cookbook I had.

Sprayed two cookie sheets with olive oil. Put nine slices of bread on each. Sprayed the top with oil too. Popped them into the oven for ten minutes. Oven was preheated to 475 f. Took them out. Put about 12 oz of shredded cheese on one tray of slices. Topped each with a slice from the other tray. Put the empty tray as cover over the sandwich tray. Baked for ten more minutes. Done.

They're awesome! And, everyone is eating all at once. Yeah!


----------



## MO_cows

A one skillet dinner tonight. Potatoes, a sugar snap pea veggie blend, and sliced kielbasa. Opened a jar of pickled beets and called it a side dish.

Got the pepper jelly made. 10 "gift" jars and 3 bigger ones for us. My Christmas goody baskets are going to be pretty this year with green jalapeno jelly and red tomato preserves.


----------



## pixiedoodle

warming up left overs from POPEYES chicken from yesterday. will add salad &/or potato salad I made from our garden potatoes. also may toss in a container of freezer slaw. i need to make brownies, cake or maybe some CC cookies for a change. haven't made those for a hundred years cause i am too lazy to babysit the cookie baking/oven process!
looks like green beans will be canned this week if the rain doesn't beat them to death today.


----------



## sniper69

First off - Happy Labor day to all of my cooking friends. 

Last night the grill was calling to me. So I obliged it by lighting up some charcoal and cooking some ribeyes and a T bone. Then we had some fresh corn on the cob smothered with butter and some salt to go with it. The T-bone looked more like a porterhouse, but I wasn't complaining (I didn't get any meat out of the freezer to thaw, so bought some steaks from the meat counter at the local grocer). Then we started a small fire in the fire pit and my wife and kids roasted some marshmallows to enjoy some s'mores. 

This morning was buttermilk pancakes topped with maple syrup and some butter. Also some turkey sausage was served with it. I ate my share for breakfast, so didn't make lunch. 

Tonight the plan is to make some BLT's and to serve them with macaroni salad and potato salad. Maybe if I get ambitious some banana pudding will get made. :thumb:


----------



## tea4114

I love these posts its great information. I wanted to add a story here from my page https://www.facebook.com/homehobbiesandcountryliving











The Watermelon Story

Sometimes I still sit back and think how much my life has changed since my wife and I decided to move to give our children a country upbringing. One of our pastimes here in the country is farming. We have grown corn, zucchini, squash, carrots, peppers, watermelon, sweet potatoes, gourds, and tomatoes. Unfortunately we have only harvested a few vegetables and fruit listed above. We have had great success with the squash and zucchini but some vegetables like the carrots, sweet potatoes, and beets did not make it. And yes I am happy the beets didnât make it, just being honest.
Initially the watermelon plant itself was growing all over the garden however there were no watermelon blossoms. One day we looked and found a mini watermelon and a week later we counted about 20 watermelons. From a well-respected source and farming authority (we call him Poppy) we were made aware of when to harvest the watermelon. Here in the Ammons family watermelon is a pretty popular summer treat. We were very eager to try the watermelon because many of them appeared to be mature or ripe. We happened to come across some additional information that lead us to believe the watermelon may already be ripe. A decision was made to harvest a watermelon and see how it turned out. Needless to say we took the wrong advice and the watermelon was not truly ripe. In fact it was probably the worst watermelon I have ever had.
Side note here we purchased âsweet seedlessâ watermelons which you can tell from the pictures are heavily seeded. (Note to self: donât buy watermelon seeds from Walmart) 
Moral of the yucky watermelon story: In life sometimes we are blessed to know or have access to the truth or wisdom. At times we can receive information that we want to hear that feed into our desires. At the end of the day there is nothing better than sound wisdom and truth. I believe this concept carries over to our relationship with God. What he has for you or gifts he has given to you for His purpose is for you and will be ready at the appointed time. At times we try to receive things or make things happen in our own time, however, what we are to receive is not ripe enough to harvest yet. If we try in our own power or timing we can spoil the opportunity or in our case a watermelon.
Yes you are welcome for this seed of knowledge. Yes the pun was intended!
Check out the photos of our watermelon debacle (watermelongate)
By looking at the pictures of the watermelon on the vine or after its cut that it is not ripe? Please post comments.
Donât forget to like and share my post. Thanks!


----------



## warrpath4x4

Just got done with grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch, everyone had their choice of breads (sourdough, potato, Texas toast, circle bread), Swiss or cheddar, bacon, ham, or roast beef. 

We do ours on a griddle with a mixture of 60/40 butter/mayo


----------



## MO_cows

Intended to grill but rain changed that. So put some beef filet in the cast iron skillet to sear, finished in the oven. Potato salad and corn on the cob to round it out. Beef, potatoes, corn all homegrown.


----------



## light rain

Just had an avocado with salt and pepper for breakfast. I picked and cooked Musica pole beans last night so we'll have those later today. 

I picked a lot of freebie apples yesterday that I will sort through and either cook or toss in the ravine for whatever walks, crawls or happens by. We don't hunt anymore and no one else does unless a wounded animal crosses the property lines.

We had a very heavy rain this morning so I must pick tomatoes before they split. Also have to call good friends about their offer of free you pick grapes. I imagine the mold will move in with the rain too...

God bless and good eating! :happy2:


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> SNE, those look marvelous..lol Tomatoes are a beauty too!
> Ace Hardware is running a sale on their Ball pint jars through Labor Day if you have an Ace Rewards card. $7.00 for regular mouth pints and 10.00 for wide mouth qts. I picked up 6 more cases to add to my collection that I already bought this year..lol DH ask if he is going to have to build me some more shelves to hold my empty jars in the shed..lol
> 
> Have a Happy Cooking Holiday, stay safe


Thanks countryfied. We found some pint jars on sale at Tractor Supply (bought 2 cases) but no 1/2 pints  Luckily we still have approx 18 1/2 pint jars left



MO_cows said:


> Beautiful looking salsa!
> 
> 
> Still haven't gotten my pepper jelly done. Realized I didn't have enough small jars, now I do so will get it make this weekend.


Thanks MO-cows. We need to make some pepper jelly also but used up all of our peppers for the salsa.




light rain said:


> Susieneddy, glad to be helpful!


The orchard we visited still had plenty of apples. We picked 27 lbs and helped my daughter and her kids pick another 20 lbs



Mickey said:


> My goodness Susie has been a busy gal! Tell her we say she done good. LOL


Yes she was but I do help out 



sniper69 said:


> Susieneddy - the salsa looks great. Did you make it spicy or mild?


That batch was medium heat. The batch we did Sunday was hot.

We had a full weekend between canning, smoking a pork butt, picking apples, went antique shopping for some old carbon steel skillets (no luck) and relaxing


----------



## pixiedoodle

picked & am canning 12 qts of green beans from our garden yest. evening & have the first batch ready to come out of the prser. canner any minute. anyone still waterbath any green beans? the parser. canner is a pain in the rear any more for me. bot it in 1976 from sears..it's GREEN....have never had to replace the gasket or any other part. been a good one. only use it for green beans now. if the grasshoppers don't wipe out the beans in the next week we may have another fair sized batch ready to pick within a week i'd guess & then i think we will consider them done. sqrls are stripping the green toms. so i picked a bunch yest & today. if they don't ripen too fast I will can them chopped & use for the green tom. spice cake in the future. need to remove several more tom. plants. they are just DONE. after the green beans there is nothing left except beans for drying & there's not many of those left either at this point. hope we have enough dried beans to get us thru the winter. anxious to try some of the new varieties we grew this yr. anyone else grow & dry beans?
odds & ends for the evening meal tonite.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made a couple of loaves of bread today, supper tonight is tilapia, spaghetti squash and Green Giant Saute Parmesan Veggie Melody. Yesterday we all ate at the parents, I got to hang out with my new love(my DGS) told DH I was in love with another man...lol He said it was bound to happen :hysterical: I get to babysit in a couple of weeks:banana: I cant wait.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CF- you are so lucky to have a grandchild...something i will never have. enjoy the heck out of your grandma statis !
tonite i micro grilled dh 2 talapia fillets, a pt. of green beans that did seal this afternoon & a large lettuce & tom. salad from the garden.
Tom. I will have to re-seal/process 2 qts of green beans that didn't seal today. i am out of lids so looks like i'll have to buy another box of them. may need more when the rest of the green beans develop. only other item i have canned this yr was 9 puts of stewed toms. looks like I had best can some chopped green toms while i have some because that green tom cake was too good NOT to make again. i'll run them thru the ninja & it only takes 10 mins or less in the W/B canner to process. easy.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight's dinner was boneless chicken thighs that had been rubbed down with Tony Chachere's Bold Creole Seasoning then grilled with chunks of red onions. 

Susie had made 7 pints of applesauce by the time I got home. She has a 5 quart crock pot of applesauce cooking down slowly to make Apple Butter.
We still have about 13 lbs of apples left.


----------



## light rain

We had Italian sausages, Polish tomatoes and fried green tomatoes. Didn't have room on the plates for the beans so they'll be on tomorrow's menu. 

I picked grapes today and we'll make grape jam tomorrow. I look forward to the wonderful smell of grapes cooking down. I may have to get more sugar for the project.


----------



## hippygirl

I can FINALLY make a good pizza crust, so we had homemade pizza for supper tonight (except for the sauce...used Ragu Traditional). Ground beef, pepperoni, fresh mushrooms, black olives, onions, bell pepper, parmesan and mozzarella cheeses.

It was pretty darn good!


----------



## MO_cows

It was "east meets southwest" at our house last nite. Fried rice, TexMex style. Mexican rice, chicken, onions, corn, etc.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-processed 2 qts of green beans, picked more green toms & walked the dogs an extra 1/2 mile. looking at wkly go. adds & don't see much there. i just need a few odds & ends & hope I can only get those items without other goodies catching my eye!. dh wants REAL Shake & Bake on his con this time...guess he is tired of the spicy type i made with crushed grapnels...hmmm. looks like i won't be making more of that.
tonite we'll dine on grilled cheese & tom soup i think. sounds good for now anyway. maybe i'll add a little shredded turkey to his. think i'd better make more waffles today as he ate the last one this morning. better make quad recipe instead of the dble. i usually make. they go fast around here. think i'll make a choice cake with red devil frosting. hope i can freeze some of it before i eat the whole thing!


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast was toast with peanut butter and jelly. Lunch was the leftover chicken thighs from last night and a small salad


----------



## light rain

Did a little grocery shopping today with DH. Couldn't find a 5 or 10 1b. bag of cane sugar. That's what I wanted so came home with no sugar. 

We'll see how much we can accomplish with what we have. Grapes will be cooked tomorrow. I picked beans tonight and broccoli. We had Italian sausage and Italian pole beans. I've got figs on one of my trees but whether they'll ripen in time remains to be seen. 

I see less and less of the hummingbirds and heard the Canadian geese. These things remind me of old folk songs, Ian and Sylvia and Bob Dylan (before V.'s S).


----------



## light rain

Like 40 yrs. before... :heh:


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonights supper was porterhouse steaks....and they melted in your mouth. Publix had them on sale for 6.99 a pound. We stocked up on them...I had spaghetti squash and broccoli and cheese...DH had bake potatoe and corn on the cob. Dug up some of my white sweet potatos but stopped because the ground is so hard and dry. We did get a little rain this afternoon more coming in tonight so maybe i can get them dug up this weekend. 

We went to the local orchard and picked up a bushel of golden delicious and Jonathan...so tomorrow I will be dehydrating them. The golden delicious are really good dehydrate. Anxious to see how the Jonathan do. Not going to make any applesauce still have plenty from 2013 and 2014. 

SNE, what orchard do you go to. We have always gone to Morning Glory orchard between Nolensville and Triune. They didnt have but three varieties. Usually they have Rome and a couple others. I know they had a problem with their crop this year and there was no pick yourself(which we dont do anyways...lol)


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied we went to Pratts Orchard http://www.prattsorchard.com
Next month is when his Arkansas Black apples will get ripe. 

Per his facebook page The orchard will be closed for ripening until further notice.
He lets everyone know each day if he is open or closed.
Prices if you pick $ 1.00 per pound.

Susie is still cooking the Apple Butter down in the slow cooker. It should get finished tonight

Breakfast was coffee, toast and peanut butter. I am trying to cut back and this breakfast seems to hold me until lunch time.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having these for dinner, I'm adding bacon as well: Here's the recipe, I'll sub something else for the butter, making them lactose free. 
Ingredients: 
Sausage stuffed apples 
3 tbls butter
1/2 onion, chopped
1 rib celery, chopped
4 sage leaves, minced
salt & pepper
1 lb sausage
maple syrup
6 apples

Add 1 tbls butter to a skillet. 
Add celery and onions, cook until golden brown. Add sausage and sage leaves and cook until brown. Season with salt and pepper.

Let sausage mixture cool and strain excess fat into bowl. 

With a melon baller (or knife) hollow out the apples and fill with sausage.

Pour in maple syrup (vary amount to preferred level of sweetness)

Top off apples with butter.

Set up charcoal grill for indirect grilling (arrange coals to one side and place aluminum foil on opposite side of the grill)

Place apples on foil and baste with the remaining fat. 

Cover for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Mickey

I had sausage gravy & sliced tomato w/iced tea for breakfast. Not hungry right now so will probably have a piece of fruit later. Supper is going to be potato salad, tossed salad, pork steaks and cornbread. Have some chocolate zucchini cake in the freezer so that will probably be dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks SNE, we will have to check that out next year. It might be closer than us going to Nolensville. I have been doing inventory on my pantry and moving things around to make room for all the stuff under the bed..lol It is rotating time of the year for all my jars of food. I wasnt planning on canning any apples but I just realize in moving stuff I only have 4 qts left so I might do a few..I have the dehydrator going with 9 trays right now. I bet Susie's apple butter is going to be good...I am the only one who likes apple butter and I dont eat it anymore so I dont make it. I have one jar left from 2013 on the shelf now..lol 

Supper tonight will be tacos made with ground chicken..


----------



## pixiedoodle

I finally found the Shake & Bake in the bread isle...i thot that was an odd place for it but guess not... it was next to stove top stuffing... so, looks like dh will get his shake & bake chicken legs & thighs baked in the oven tonight. i still have potato salad & fresh pots. from the garden so he can pick which he wants. if i had stove top he'd that too but i don't. i'll have to add some kindney beans or hominy for something dif. i'll toss on some sliced toms. as well. i baked a lemon blueberry cake & will just top with cool whip & sprinkle on some grated lemon peel. only spent $35. this week for basics. hope that gets us thru a full week to come. also yet. i was able to get 4 loaves of bread & a big pkg. of "hamburger" type buns free so that will hep the grocery bill as well.


----------



## light rain

DH and I had fresh mozzarella, basil, tomato and olive oil for supper. 

With everyone doing all this canning I got off my duff and made grape jam. I've got purple spots everywhere but also have three and a half pints of grape jam. This is my first canning adventure. :nanner:

I used Mrs. Wages pectin and thought it was taking awfully long to get thick. Then at a certain point the wooden spoon had a drag on it similar to pulling in a good size bass instead of a little bait-stealing pan fish. :thumb:

After jelly or jam boil, how long does it usually take to get them to the jelly stage? I can't say it is cost effective but the flavor is at least double or triple of grape jelly that I buy in the store. DH and I had a teaspoon or two unadorned with food and that was dessert. I need to find a better way to get the finer parts pressed through a strainer so that rich purple doesn't end up as compost...


----------



## MO_cows

We had taco salad tonite. DGD was here and she sliced olives and grated cheese. She's big enough now to be a good sous chef.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

pixiedoodle said:


> I finally found the Shake & Bake in the bread isle...i thot that was an odd place for it but guess not... it was next to stove top stuffing... so, looks like dh will get his shake & bake chicken legs & thighs baked in the oven tonight. i still have potato salad & fresh pots. from the garden so he can pick which he wants. if i had stove top he'd that too but i don't. i'll have to add some kindney beans or hominy for something dif. i'll toss on some sliced toms. as well. i baked a lemon blueberry cake & will just top with cool whip & sprinkle on some grated lemon peel. only spent $35. this week for basics. hope that gets us thru a full week to come. also yet. i was able to get 4 loaves of bread & a big pkg. of "hamburger" type buns free so that will hep the grocery bill as well.


Not sure if you are interested, but I always just make a homemade shake & bake and it's just as good. We use it for homemade chicken nuggets (though we don't bake them, but fry them) I use a recipe similar to this, but leave out the oil since I'm already frying things.

http://momskitchencooking.blogspot.com/2009/01/homemade-shake-bake-chicken.html


----------



## light rain

Well, I went joyfully to the refrigerator this morning to take a taste of the "jam" I made yesterday. It is no longer jam. More like fruit leather that is scoopable. sort of... Is this from overcooking or too much sugar. 

I have 4 to 5 more lbs. of grapes to do once I get more sugar. It won't go to waste and I'm not going to let this setback keep me from learning to do jam and jelly making and other canning.

So far this am a cup of tea and a spoon of fruit leather...


----------



## countryfied2011

I dont know how mrs wages pectin does.. I use sure-jell but either way cooking it to long or too much sugar will make it thicker. What does the directions say for jam. My dad made some blackberry this year and he thought it was 7lbs of sugar instead of 7 cups...talk about thick..lol

I make our own shake and bake also that way you arent having all the sodium. We ended up with chicken sloppy joes...tonight we are having tacos..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh loved the shake & bake . i baked 4 of the biggest legs & thighs i've ever seen...must have come from Sprouts since all their ckn. is the size of turkey!
baked a potato & an ear of corn & he was happy. i was exhausted from who knows what & went to bed with out eating. pretty sure it didn't hurt me to miss a meal. tonite he wants another ckn. meal & I'll add kidney beans & a lettuce tom salad for a change.
i baked a lemon cake, forgot to add the blueberries until i got it in the pan-RATS!. i sprinkled them n top the batter & tried to swirl them in ..it all ended up at the bottom but taste delish just the same. covered with cool whip & grated lemon peel.. yum!


----------



## light rain

Countryfied, the recipe said to use freezer cooled spoons to dip into the hot liquid to see if it was jelling. I guess I didn't let the liquid sit in the spoon long enough to cool it. 

I picked more fruit today and after some running around tomorrow I'll be doing my second batch of grape jam. If I end up with syrup with the changes I'll make that's ok too.

Supper tonight was roasted chicken drumsticks, homegrown baked potatoes, Italian flat beans and Polish tomatoes. Potatoes were my favorite...


----------



## countryfied2011

> Countryfied, the recipe said to use freezer cooled spoons to dip into the hot liquid to see if it was jelling. I guess I didn't let the liquid sit in the spoon long enough to cool it.


Are you using the recipe from Mrs Wage pectin or a different recipe. I havent seen a recipe that comes with the pectin that you have to do the spoon test. That is usually without pectin...a lot of time the fruit itself will thicken with the sugar without the pectin if you cook it long enough. 

Pectin box recipes that I have done have you mix the fruit and pectin...bring to a rolling boil then add the sugar bring to a rolling boil again and then cook for 1 minute at a rolling boil...then start filling your jars. I have never had to use the spoon test except when making apple butter(but I dont use pectin then) A rolling boil is when you can not stir out the boil.


Here is the directions for making jam or jelly with Mrs Wages
http://www.mrswages.com/page/Home_Jell_Directions.aspx and Sure Jell is the same.


----------



## light rain

Countryfied I combined two recipes, the one in the pectin box and one on the internet. I think that was not wise. :doh:

Later today I'll give it another go and not use the pectin (I'm out) and see what happens. You are correct about the one minute boil in those instructions. 

I bought 10 lbs. of cane sugar at a little over 8 dollars. I had no idea that sugar cost that much. I haven't bought much over the last 10 years.

After the grape cooking/canning then comes apple cooking and probably freezing. I don't want to do too much more canning until it becomes a little more successful. But I do intend to improve my odds... :heh:


----------



## pixiedoodle

I pulled up, all the green bean plants & stripped them of beans yet. & today. got only total of 7 qts. of green beans & that is the end of those . nothing legft in the garden except 3 pepper plants & a few tiny green toms. all being ripped out this week & done for the yr. except water bath canning some chopped green toms maybe tom. nothing left to can or frz. i am glad. i am too old & worn out for a to of canning this yr. if i do anything else in the future, if i can't cook it down & freeze, it i may not happen unless it is jam. no more making pickles, etc. just some jams & anything i can cook down & freeze like relish & tom. soups etc.


----------



## Sourdough

Moose meat sliced thin, quick fried with a yellow onion, then a can of BUSH'S Baked Beans stirred in. With a glop of smashed taters. Shot of Tequila before and another shot after dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonite. Tried the dough recipe that comes with the ninja machine, won't do that again. A sticky, sticky dough that by the time you knead in enough flour, the gluten is too tight to stretch it into the pan. I'll go back to my old recipe from Kitchen Klatter next time. It makes two crusts so then I have an extra one in the freezer for a faster pizza or calzones the next go round. 

Made biscuits and gravy for breakfast, that was good for a change. The weather has cooled off enough that I will run the oven again.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh on his way home from his moms place at TableRock lake, helping her with a few projects. they have made only a tiny little dent in the aftermath of his dad's death.
i made a deep dish apple crumb pie from a 3 lb bag of jonathans. smells Delish but always overflows so glad i remembered to put it on a sheet pan when i stuck it in the oven! smells wonderful & I am suer dh will be happy to get a big plate of that with vanilla ice cream on top. haven't cooked anything new since he left so i am sure he won't mind eating one more of those giant shake & bake chicken legs/thighs & a garden potato & fresh tom.
BTW- thanks for ll of the Shake & Bake recipes! i am going to combine a couple & see how he likes it. never known him to NOT love chicken, no matter how it's cooked or how many times it's on the menu.

our garden is done since i stripped & pulled up all the green beans yest. worked for 12 hours & ended up with only 7 qts. canned. i think it is cheaper to buy them canned than growing & canning your own. won't be doing that again. too much hard work for this old lady. pressure canning days are over for me. at least i don't have to pull up the plants this week. also stripped the sm. green toms. garden to be pulled up tom. & fence rolled up for the winter. it is done early this yr but done. we do still have 3 green pepper plants producing so we'll gut everything but those.


----------



## Sourdough

Moose meat and Ramen noodle soup, and rice.


----------



## jiljilsch

Last night was grilled bbq chicken, sweet corn, and fresh strawberries. Tonight is meatballs, mashed potatoes, and peas.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite made oven fried chicken, cole slaw and fried potatoes. Also stuffed some celery with pimiento cheese.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night for me was a new item to me that I picked up at Publix...it was so good, a little salty but very tasty. I had the Mediterranean Quinoa
http://www.pathoflifebrand.com/products/all-categories/ 
I also had Green Giants Sugar Snap peas...

DH had leftover nachos I made the other day. He ate a Roast dinner with all the fixing at my parents after church, I just ate veggies.


----------



## light rain

I got two pork roasts on Friday for 99 cents a lb. Yesterday we froze half and had roast pork, potatoes and carrots for supper. Lots of garlic and the house smelled wonderful. I could notice it about 8 ft. from the front door when I went out to do some chores. :sing:

There are green beans to cook today and more to pick. I planted almost all pole beans and will definitely plant Musica Pole Bean next year. This is one that DH picked out this spring. He decided we won't plant anymore asparagus beans. They did ok but we don't enjoy the flavor as much as other varieties.

We had 2 electrical conduit/rebar arches for beans and hope to triple that next year. It was an easy, inexpensive way to grow beans. The conduit is UV light resistant and I'll store them in the pole barn over winter but I don't know how long they'll hold up... I think it would be a fun way to make like a little hut for kids in the summertime by overlapping three sections at the top. It would still produce food but also be a play area. I used 4 ft. rebar but 5 or 6 ft. cut from a longer section would be more sturdy. Have to look at the bed of the pick up and see how far out past the tailgate (with flags) would be legal and doable.


----------



## light rain

Countryfied, I'll check and see if our grocery stores in our area carry the items. The chocolate covered fruit in 100 cal. packets look good too!

I wonder, are there any restaurants aimed specifically at severing foods below a certain calorie level? Folks could still order more if they wanted to but now when you go into a restaurant you really have no idea what the calorie or sodium levels are. It also seems like most restaurants push high calorie, high fat, high sodium and sugar levels. And they push that because most folks want that and buy that but it would be nice if there were alternatives... Maybe there are alternatives and I just don't know about them.


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast Saturday morning was toast, eggs and coffee then we were on our way to Cadiz Ky for the day. Lunch was Mexican and dinner was Chinese. 
As we were going to Cadiz we saw a farmers market off the Interstate. It was some local Amish farmers selling produce. We wanted Red Jalapeno peppers but all they had was green so we bought 6 lbs from them. 

Sunday we had the same breakfast then we were off to the farmers market to find us some Red Jalapenos. We bought 6 lbs of them. With us having the red and green jalapenos we will have plenty to make Green and Red Pepper Jelly.

Then it was off to Costco where they have some 700 fill Down blankets (60"x 70") on sale for $ 19.99 each. We bought 4. We may end up giving some of our old blankets to the homeless shelter 

Finally we made it to the restaurant where my daughter works and we had Prime Rib dinners. I got the 16 ounce one and I had leftovers so I have lunch for today


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tomato-Curry Chicken with steamed brown rice and green beans. So simple and so good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is bbq chicken with potatoes and beets. I made chocolate chip cookies for dessert. It's cool and brisk here today so I'm starting to think about soups and roasts and such.

Winter is coming, so it's almost time to change the menu!


----------



## MO_cows

Burritos tonite. Simmered some dried guajillo chiles in some reconstituted beef base for awhile, then strained and thickened with a roux as for gravy, stirred this in with the ground beef mixture. Not sopping wet, just coated the beef. An extra punch of beef and chili flavor, but I gotta come up with a better name for it than "wet burritos".


----------



## susieneddy

last night we fired up the charcoal grill and grilled some veggies and shrimp. We had bought some dinner rolls from the Amish farmers on Sat and toasted that above the veggies we were grilling. It had a nice smokey smell from the veggies and shrimp. We had enough that we both will have it for lunch today.

Breakfast was 5 grain bread from Pubix that we toasted and spread crunchy peanut butter on it.

Dinner..who knows


----------



## pixiedoodle

evening meal tonite will be burgers on extra lg. buns from the freezer with cheddar slices & fresh garden tomatoes & a little garden onion as well. apple crumb pie with vanilla ice cream for later or lemon blueberry cake. also i need to make a few fries out of some garden potatoes. 
all canning equipment hs been cleaned & put away. glad to see it gone. still need to clear out the garden. i have Mother Stollard beans drying in the basement. need to jar up some of the beans we grew that are now totally dry. can't wait to try some of the new ones cooked. may try to plant more new varieties next spring. considering how terrible the garden was over all because of too much rain the dried beans did better than expected.


----------



## Mickey

It was a perfect fall day here today; bright sun and cool breeze:clap:
Baked beans, smoked sausage, sliced tomatoes and pickles for supper and caramel sundaes for dessert. Yummy


----------



## CountryMom22

Another nice day today. My son asked for pasta for dinner as his girlfriend was coming over and she loves pasta. So I made penne pasta with sautÃ©ed onions and peppers with homemade sauce and Italian sausage. We haven't had pasta in quite a while, so it was really good! Dessert was ice cream.

I've been thinking about Lemon Meringue Pie, but Pixiedoddles Apple Crumb sounds so nice and fallish! Hey, Mickey, feel free to send me one of those caramel sundaes...please!


----------



## countryfied2011

I started in a new bible study class at church today and finished around noonish so I stopped at Jim & Nicks BBQ and pick up pulled pork, cole slaw and bbeans. We had that for lunch and for supper I had pulled pork, Path of Life Quinoa and Kale and green beans. DH didnt eat, he said he wasnt hungry. 

Dessert was yogurt


----------



## light rain

DH and I were out for appts. and we had coupons for Culvers. We each had a Butterburger and a pumpkin shake. For supper we had pork steak, cooked apples/cold and cottage cheese. 

I have baby bok choy to pick and 1" tall ones hopefully growing in colder weather. The older ones are trying to go to seed. I'm working on making little micro climates for figs, peppers and greens to keep things going when we start going down near freezing. Plastic and wire cages...


----------



## jiljilsch

We had chicken and stuffing bake for supper tonight with home canned applesauce. Tomorrow night is crackpot root beer roast that I'll turn into shredded bbq sandwiches with corn and fresh fruit.


----------



## MO_cows

Smothered steak with mushroom/burgundy gravy, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i'll pan fry the last box of breaded shrimp for dh with salad & the last piece of apple crumb pie & van ice cream for dh this evening. the apple crumb pie was delicious but something i do not need sitting there staring at me! toooooo much temptation for me. i have tiny pie plates i got from my mom & i think i need to learn to bake pie for two in those. she use to use them for the left over pie ingredients & bake at the same time as the big pie. we all loved the small pies that gave an extra serving or two a few days later. i've cut down on the size of all baking pans so looks like I need to do the same when i make pies & cakes!
looks like another "false weather spell" coming this weekend & part of next week. makes home canned tom. soup & grilled cheese sound good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i do NOT like my auto-correct spell checker! 
that was suppose to say, fall-ish weather spell!


----------



## countryfied2011

I have no clue what is cooking here....lol DH has gone to the harness races at one of the county fairs...so I am "bachorling"(if there is even a word..lol) today... Got the windows open and clothes washing. Hoping to vacuum and dust as soon as I get off this computer. 

I did take a turkey breast out of the freezer but that will probably be for the weekend, will let it thaw in the fridge so it will at least be Friday before cooking.


----------



## susieneddy

Seems I am always running behind everyone else.

Last nights dinner was homemade mac/cheese (except for the elbow noodles) and a salad. We went looking for the Romaine lettuce and couldn't find it in the fridge. We knew we bought a 4 pack at Costco Sunday. Then Susie went oh NO. She goes to the car and there in a cooler was the lettuce. It wasn't hot or cold and didn't have a smell to it so we ate it. So far so good  
We put ham and lots of different peppers (hot and mild) in the mac/cheese. The cheese sauce was nice and thick and had a richness to it. We had leftovers so that is we what we are having for dinner tonight. 
Lunch today will be the grilled veggies and shrimp again.


----------



## Mickey

Another beautiful day here. A bit warmer than yesterday, but still nice 
We're having shake & bake chicken drumsticks and thighs, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy and since my neighbor dropped off more fresh green beans we'll have those for a side. 
She also brought me a nice bag of Mac apples so I made a pan of apple crisp for dessert, and I made a batch of corn muffins.

If you're checking in to read Soul, I'm still praying that you're getting better and can return to us soon. We miss you dear friend.


----------



## pixiedoodle

plans changed it seems. i re-heated the leftover burger from yesterday evening & made a new batch of fries, added sliced tomatoes & bot a watermelon at Aldi's today for $4.00..pretty good size & flavor not bad. prob. the last one we get this season. they were about out & it was hard to pick one up from the bottom of that little paper circle they keep them in. taste made it worth the work... there will definitely be watermelon on the menu this week! thinking about making some more spicy Emerils meat loaf in patty form this week to oven bake & go back into the Frzr. sure makes it easy to have meatloaf any time you want a quick meal by just thawing one out & re-heating in the micro.
I did buy some salmon fillets at aldies & will most likely cook 2 sm. ones up tom. with spinach on the side & the leftover sliced toms from today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ok, looks like today will be the day for salmon fillets for dh. i'll add the last of the yellow & white hominy and canned spinach. actually the 2 vegs. sound good to me but not the fish. maybe i'll make myself a baked potato to go with it. 
one day this week i do intend to make emeritus spicy meatloaf in large patty form & baked in the oven. watermelon or cantaloupe to finish the meal tonite.


----------



## susieneddy

we may just go out for dinner tonight. I won't know until I get home though..lol


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was Aldi's Teriyaki Pork Tenderloin, DH had scallop potatoes and corn with his, I had spaghetti squash and green beans..

dessert will be a 1/2 cup of Breyers No sugar added vanilla ice cream with some strawberries I froze this past spring..:grin:


----------



## light rain

I had left over pork roast and red beans. I'm eating a plate of tomatoes with onion and blue cheese dressing daily. Tomorrow will be a day of cooking tomatoes and probably freezing them.

Mickey and Sniper, you guys on diets?

Soulsurvivor, I wish you would drop a line or two...


----------



## susieneddy

well we did go out last night. We went down to the marina and had dinner there. We ordered pizza and a couple of beers. I have leftover pizza for lunch but couldn't get any leftover beers 

I think Susie is doing her pepper jelly today. Can't wait to taste it


----------



## countryfied2011

We havent had salmon patties in a long time and I think this would be a good Friday night meal....add some sweet potato fries and a veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

been making yeast batter waffles for about 2 hours. only ended up with 11 + one i over cooked & had to toss out. this should keep us in waffles for another 2 wks maybe. dh gets on a waffle a day kick sometimes. 
This evening i've decided i'll make my mothers old goulash recipe..just a few ingredients, hamburger, onion, tom. paste & canned toms., chili powder, elbow pasta etc. her's was always so good & 21 yrs later I still cannot duplicate hers even tho i have her recipe. still going to try it one more time & hope for the best. I was thinking that sloppy joes sounds pretty good as well & so do my dd's BBQ spoon-overs. i was going to make those last week & never got to it. maybe this coming week? i think i need to pick up some sugar free ice-cream as well cause it sure sounds good & if i have it in the house i cannot leave it alone!


----------



## Mickey

Well yes light rain, I am actually trying to lose some weight. LOL But that's not the reason I haven't been posting much  I've been very busy getting the heavy fall cleaning and decorating done. Consequently meals have been sort of "fend for yourself" most days. And tonight will be easy for me as well. We're going to the AYCE Friday night fish fry this evening :banana:
I have probably another week before I'm done and then things can get back to normal; until the weather gets cool enough for me to start the garden clean up that is.
Have a good week-end everyone


----------



## CountryMom22

Today, I am almost finished with a crazy, busy 2 weeks! Come Monday, all will be back to normal, whatever that is around here! At least the meals will get back to normal. Tonight it is only youngest son and I at home and we won't be here long so we decided on chicken soup since I think I feel a cold coming on. Oldest son says it's going around his school already and he had a touch of it last week. Just what I need!

Well, got to go do the dishes, call the dog in and drive son and his friends to go roller skating. No cooking going on here this weekend as I am volunteering to work in the kitchen at the tractor/engine show all weekend. Hubby and oldest son are members and the kitchen is run by my son's friend's grandmother, so I help out every year. I'll be exhausted but we'll have a good time catching up with everyone and the food is awesome!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## light rain

Roller skating is good fun!

I am eating a steak and going to nuke a potato in awhile. I had steamed green beans earlier. DH is getting his own meals, not sure what, but we have a good selection on hand...

Cooked up a pot of tomatoes with other vegetables and spices and trying to decide to strain or not. Seems like it gets rid of a lot of nutrients but that smooth consistency is nice too... :shrug:


----------



## MO_cows

We went out for dinner last nite, a family get together with relatives from out of town. Really enjoyed seeing them and catching up. Good food, and better priced than I thought it would be. 

I think I will thaw out some steaks and grill for dinner tonite.


----------



## arnie

after putting up 5 dozen pints of apple butter I had to have biscuts n gravy for breakfast to try it out :sing:


----------



## Mickey

I know most of you have seen this on the Families forum, but I'll post it here again in case any of you missed it. 

Joshie posted that we have lost our dear sweet SoulSurvivor. She passed away on Monday. Tonight my heart is breaking for her poor dh, the rest of her family, and our little family here as well  I will miss her terribly. RIP dear lady.


----------



## pixiedoodle

arnie said:


> after putting up 5 dozen pints of apple butter I had to have biscuts n gravy for breakfast to try it out :sing:


THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! 5 DOZEN PINTS OF APPLE BUTTER? AS IN 60 PINTS? WOW! I AM IMPRESSED CAUSE I KNOW THAT'S A HECK OF A LOT OF WORK!! wow! been many many years since i made apple butter. took so long I quit making it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Mickey said:


> I know most of you have seen this on the Families forum, but I'll post it here again in case any of you missed it.
> 
> Joshie posted that we have lost our dear sweet SoulSurvivor. She passed away on Monday. Tonight my heart is breaking for her poor dh, the rest of her family, and our little family here as well  I will miss her terribly. RIP dear lady.



Well she is having breakfast with the Lord... Sure going to miss her, I looked forward to every morning reading her thoughts on this thread and what her and her DH would be concocting up for a meal...God Bless you SS,you are no longer in pain and when I am in the kitchen cooking you will always cross my mind. Thank you for letting us share your life for a little while...I love you~ Sending lots of prayers and love to her DH and family.

eta, Mickey thank you for posting I usually dont venture to much out of this thread anymore...and if I do this is the first place I go to.


----------



## susieneddy

pixiedoodle said:


> THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! 5 DOZEN PINTS OF APPLE BUTTER? AS IN 60 PINTS? WOW! I AM IMPRESSED CAUSE I KNOW THAT'S A HECK OF A LOT OF WORK!! wow! been many many years since i made apple butter. took so long I quit making it.


we thought we were doing good with our apple butter...we aren't worthy :bow:


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey said:


> I know most of you have seen this on the Families forum, but I'll post it here again in case any of you missed it.
> 
> Joshie posted that we have lost our dear sweet SoulSurvivor. She passed away on Monday. Tonight my heart is breaking for her poor dh, the rest of her family, and our little family here as well  I will miss her terribly. RIP dear lady.


I am so sorry to hear this. I have missed reading her post when I get on here. She had a way with words that made you feel like she was talking directly to you. She will be missed..RIP SoulSurvivor


----------



## susieneddy

well Susie did make her Red and Green Pepper Jelly. The red didn't set up quite right but it is still good. The green did setup right. Both of them are delicious. She also made a fresh apple pie this morning. These are from the apples we picked with the grandkids.

Our meals over the weekend have included round steak in onion gravy, kale salad for Friday night, Sat breakfast was eggs and tomatoes on toast, lunch/dinner was the left over round steak over 5 grain bread and smothered with gravy. Sundays breakfast was biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## Mickey

The jellies and apple butters look delicious. I will be picking apples soon and be making applesauce, crab apple jelly and apples for pies.

Tonight we're having dirty rice topped w/brown gravy and carrots on the side. Chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

that pie looks heavenly.....:thumb: so do the pepper jellies..
I cooked up the turkey Friday night, yesterday I made DH a turkey casserole and also some turkey salad. My DGS spent the day with us today, while dad and mom celebrated their anniversary, so DH got leftovers...and I had veggies.


----------



## light rain

DH is making a salad with tomatoes and sardines. I had a meatball that was leftover from yesterday. Also plain yogurt with cooked down blueberries and cherries. And baked potatoes.

I Ninja'd the tomato and vegetable mix and added it into the meatballs. Tasted pretty good after a mushroom/olive oil topping a some mozzarella cheese was added while cooking. Also some oats and an egg added.
Went down to the mid 40's last night. Soon ideal time for all baked and roasted items...


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken parm Sat. nite. Plan A was to grill steaks but didn't know when DH would be home, so went to plan B.

Last nite, a pork roast over potatoes, carrots and onion. With biscuits out of a can but they were pretty good with some homemade tomato preserves.


----------



## pixiedoodle

susieneddy said:


> well Susie did make her Red and Green Pepper Jelly. The red didn't set up quite right but it is still good. The green did setup right. Both of them are delicious. She also made a fresh apple pie this morning. These are from the apples we picked with the grandkids.
> 
> Our meals over the weekend have included round steak in onion gravy, kale salad for Friday night, Sat breakfast was eggs and tomatoes on toast, lunch/dinner was the left over round steak over 5 grain bread and smothered with gravy. Sundays breakfast was biscuits and sausage gravy.


 those pics. are just gorgeous! good job!


----------



## susieneddy

thanks countryfied and pixiedoodle. Susie just started canning 3 yrs ago and has improved every year. Her first attempt at making pepper jelly wasn't that great. She added way to much fruit pectin to the jelly mixture. It setup so much that it was like a brick. You could hardly get it out of the jar and there was no way to spread it. It tasted good though then you did.

Last night for dinner we had a poached salmon with a kale salad. Dessert was the apple pie with vanilla ice cream on it. Very rarely do we eat desserts which made this so good.

Breakfast was biscuits and gravy. Lunch will be leftover dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite dh will finish off the olive garden leftovers & tom. he'll finish off the small salmon fillet I fixed last wk...just found it this morning shoved to the back. i'll add fresh lettuce & garden tomatoes to both items . i have a sm. pkg. of his smoked pork roast slices thawing & he can enjoy that on weds. we still have hominy, spinach & red beans to add to these meals as well & they will be all gone finally. this i'll pull a few boneless pork chops out of the furze for later this week & make him a spicy veg blended pork chop dish that's cooked in a skillet & then let simmer till it falls apart. simple, spicy as you want it to be, but very tasty.


----------



## light rain

I had several cups of black tea and Muenster cheese and falls from the pear tree. Lot of waste I had to cut off but what was good was real good.

I have chicken thighs defrosting and DH said last night he was going to pickle some sweet cayenne pepper today and some Jimmy Nardellos. Anyone who likes sweet pepper and has limited space can really do well with these with 1 to a 5 gal. bucket with drainage holes. We will grow more next year this way and in the ground. 

I have more cooked and cooled tomatoes in the fridge which I think I'll strain for juice and then use the seeds/pulp for a filler with meat. Maybe pull the baby bok choi that is starting to bloom.

I plan to go to Walmart in a week or two and get a 20 lb. bag of pinto beans and jar/bag them up. There is quite a discount when you by this amount. We will/have been using up stored beans so I see lots soup, chili and alone time from the family and friends in the upcoming winter...


----------



## susieneddy

light rain, 

we did that with Anasazi Beans that I bought at the Amish store in southern Tn. a few months ago. We have them stored in our root cellar/basement. We should be set for a while with the beans and peas we have

I think (subject to change) dinner tonight will be some lentils, corn on the cob and fried spam.


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, over the weekend we had some delicious food at the engine show:

Breakfasts were: pork roll, egg and cheese sandwiches or bacon, platters with eggs, bacon, home fries and grits etc. Danish and muffins.

Lunches were: hamburgers, hotdogs and awesome sausage sand. with peppers & onions!

With the great weather and awesome food, we all had a great weekend, but boy are we all tired!

Dinner tonight was Lemon Pepper chicken with a green salad and corn. I made chocolate cupcakes for dessert.

I'm so sad to hear about SoulSurvivor! My thoughts and prayers go out to her family. She will be missed around here. Someday we will all be sitting around the kitchen table visiting with her again. God speed, Soulsurvivor.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper here tonight was meatloaf, mash potatoes,fried okra(yes fried not baked but in olive oil...lol) and roasted Brussels sprouts. It sure was good too  . Dessert was yogurt.


----------



## Mickey

Breakfast for dinner here tonight. Bacon, eggs, fried potatoes and applesauce.


----------



## MO_cows

There won't be anything worth reporting for a week at least. I have to go out of town; I finish preps tomorrow and leave at an ungodly hour Wednesday morning. I bought "convenience food" to keep the guys alive until I get back. Frozen ravioli, salad in a bag, ham patties in a can, hot dogs, frozen burritos and cardboard pizza. Enough sodium to turn them both into a walking talking salt lick!


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey said:


> Breakfast for dinner here tonight. Bacon, eggs, fried potatoes and applesauce.


Mickey,

it is nice to know I'm not the only one who likes breakfast for dinner :thumb:


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> I think (subject to change) dinner tonight will be some lentils, corn on the cob and fried spam.


I was close..scratch corn on the cob and add salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite dh will finish off his tiny salmon fillet & i still have ziplock bags of spinach, hominy & kidney beans so the will be his side s & my main dish. thinking of making brownies this afternoon or coconut cake from duncan hines mix & turning it into a poke cake by adding aldies caramel topping & smothering with cool whip & sprinkle on more coconut...can you ever have too much coconut??


----------



## light rain

I had roasted chicken and black tea so far today. Also pear and muenster cheese. Been doing weed-eating and evaluating what vegetable plants get pulled up first. 

I put out one tube feeder (black oil sunflower seeds) in the last few days and the chickadees are coming to snack. Soon I expect the finches will join them. 

Tonight will have more vegetables on the menu. I'm going to roast a pumpkin and cook some cabbage.


----------



## CountryMom22

My son's girlfriend is joining us for dinner so I'm making pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans with French bread. Dessert is spice cake and ice cream.

This nice, cool fall weather has me thinking of making a pork roast later in the week. Now if only I can find a night when we are all home at dinner time!


----------



## whistech

Susie and Eddy, please share you pepper jelly recipe. Yours look so good, I want to make some.


----------



## countryfied2011

Leftovers here in this neck of the woods..lol I had leftover meatloaf etc from last night, DH had leftover turkey casserole. Two more servings left of the turkey casserole so I froze it for a later date.. I think he has had enough...


----------



## susieneddy

whistech,

Here is how Susie does it. She has perfected this over time

6 lbs of seeded red or green jalapeno peppers cut in half
12 cups of vinegar
22 cups of sugar for the red peppers and 20 cups for the green. We like the green to be a little more tangy.
15 packets of No Sugar Pectin (Sure-Jell or Ball Pectin)

Cook peppers in pressure cooker with 4 cups of vinegar for about 35 minutes.
Run the cooked mixture of peppers and vinegar through the food mill.
Add back to a pot (we use a 12 quart Stainless Pressure cooker). 
Then add the remaining vinegar and bring to a rolling boil that can't be stirred down.
Add the pectin and cook back to a rolling boil for 3 minutes.
Add the sugar and cook back to a rolling boil for 7-10 minutes. 
Check for thickness by putting some of the hot mixture on a cold spoon.
If it isn't thick enough you can add more pectin but be careful that you don't make it too thick or it will setup really hard (we learned the hard way). 

Put in clean hot canning jars. We used 1/2 pint jars. Process in a water bath canner for 10 minutes. Process for 15 minutes for 12 ounce jelly jars. We don't add food coloring to the mixture at all. The Red and Green you see in the picture I posted is the natural color.

This jelly makes a great glaze for spare ribs or ham. We like to serve it with cream cheese and crackers or brie cheese also. You can cut the top crust off of a ring of brie cheese, top with the pepper jelly and wrap in filo dough or a puff pastry. Bake till golden and serve immediately with crackers.


Dinner will be Hot Italian Sausage with garlic, multi colored peppers, homemade Roma tomato sauce and 1/2 cup of a dry red wine (Cabernet Sauvignon & Sangiovese) over penne pasta. Lunch tomorrow also


----------



## whistech

Susie and Eddy, thank you so much!


----------



## susieneddy

whistech said:


> Susie and Eddy, thank you so much!


whistech, you are very welcome. Please let us know how your batch comes out.


After I posted the recipe I was told to copy and save it to our recipe files. She said now I won't have to figure out what I did the last time. 

Breakfast was Sausage gravy and a biscuit. Lunch won't be dinner from last night but will be a can of New England Clam Chowder


----------



## pixiedoodle

last serving of goulash tonite with salad & bread & butter. tom. will be the spicy pork chop skillet dish. I made lemon coconut cake yesterday & have saved out a slice for tontines treat. the rest went in the frzr. 
i am trying to fix fish at least once a week for dh. he loves it & I can't stand it. he's a meat & potatoes sorta guy & i'm a non-meat sorta gal. i think i just like fruit legs & crap food...like cake pie, jello, pudding etc etc etc.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight is baked catfish, baked sweet potato fries, and boiled cabbage, broccoli and cheese..lol Plenty of veggies


----------



## light rain

Countryfied we had plenty of veggies too. Lots of Musica pole beans and a cheeseburger with onion and tomatoes. I still haven't cooked the cabbage or made the kraut but I'm planning to do so soon. 

I have cucumbers to pick and beans too. This time of the year is my favorite time for sitting outside and listening to the quiet. 

I have onion sets that have some substance so I'll get them in the window box tomorrow. I've got two other plantings so if these are way too late, oh well. It is a science experiment...


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was the leftover pasta and guess what lunch is 

For breakfast I finished off the biscuits and gravy


----------



## pixiedoodle

well those big boneless pork chops were thawed & making a mess in my fridge so i cooked up that spicy pork chop recipe for DH. these chops were like double thick. i floured in a spicy mix, fried them brown & turned down till they cooked thru. poured off any left over oil & added a mix of pan fried onions, peppers, hot peppers, celery & green peppers & a can of stewed toms. cooked that till soft & added the chops back into the skillet, put on the lid & let it simmer for an hour. they were fork tender & he was thrilled to have that on the menu. i added baked potato & green beans. he had the last piece of coconut lemon cake to finish off his meal. i'll serve it again tonite & the rest will go to the freezer for later. i'll eat the last of the goulash if there isn't much left & fresh toms & lettuce salad as well.


----------



## countryfied2011

made a couple of loaves of bread to slice up and put in the freezer for DH's breakfast and lunch. 

Supper tonight is chicken breast baked with homemade cream of mushroom soup and Uncle Ben's long grain and wild rice. Veggies to be decided...


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having homemade burritos. I've also been working on a list of meals for the next few weeks. 
I also canned stock this morning and I have beef bones for stock when it cools down more. 


Wednesday-
Thursday-burritos
Friday-gone
Saturday gone
Sunday-steak
Monday-tacos
Tuesday-meatballs/spaghetti 
Wed-ham & potatoes
Thurs-beef roast 
Friday-pork tenderloin 
Saturday-nuggets
Sunday-chili
Monday-unstuffed cabbage
Tuesday-chicken fried steak
Wednesday-smokehouse pork
Thursday-beef manhattan's 
Friday-pizza
saturday-steak 
Sunday-Filafel
Monday-sausage & rice or potatoes
Tuesday-beef stew
Wednesday-white chili
Thursday-burritos
Friday-pork tenderloins
Saturday-burgers
Sunday nuggets
Monday-ham loaf
Tuesday-pasta
Wednesday-mexican
Thursday-brats
Friday-meatloaf
Saturday-smokehouse pork
Sunday-stuffed breadsticks 
Monday-brats
Tuesday-tacos
Wednesday-unstuffed eggrolls
Thursday-chicken
Friday-pork
Saturday-burgers

Ideas
Unstuffed cabbage 
Ham loaf
Scalloped ham & potatoes
White bean chili
Country fried steak
Tacos
Burritos


Chicken Enchiladas
Shepherds pie
Beef manhattans
Sloppy joes
Beef & noodles
Something with sausage
Gumbo
Meatballs
Meatloaf

Quiche
Pork
Chicken
Fish
Shrimp
Gumbo


----------



## susieneddy

Kristinemomof3, 

We could never do that kind of schedule. We have a hard enough time figuring out our meals the day before


----------



## Mickey

I agree susieneddy, I've never been any good at managing long range menu plans either. I wish I could.

light rain I agree with you too. I love working outside at this time of year. All of the summer folks have gone back to their big city homes and our little hillside is back to its quiet peaceful self. The weather here has been wonderful this week and I confess (shhh, don't tell) to taking more than a few breaks from my fall cleaning to go out to the patio with a tall glass of iced tea and just sit and enjoy the quiet.

Supper tonight is spaghetti w/meat sauce and salad. Tapioca pudding w/whipped cream for dessert.

Happy fall everyone


----------



## light rain

Beautiful day here too. I just got back from very kind neighbors with apples, grapes and red raspberries. I may not get much usable apples but I already have raspberries on a plate in the freezer. Grapes will be cooked up tonight or tomorrow am. Boy, I had to fight those black and white hornets for the grapes. They do tend to get belligerent at this time of year. 

This morning I had my usual black tea and Cabot plain yogurt. Also had a little burger while cooking up treats for the critters. Had raspberries while picking. 

I was doing a little research on tartaric acid which is found in grapes and bananas. Suppose to be an anti-inflammatory and an anti-oxidant. It is also is used in industry as a metal cleaner.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I don't always stick to it, it just gives me a rough idea on meals that I could prepare with thi gs on hand. Most of those dishes, I have a good portion of the ingredients. I do try & plan at least week to week & write that on a board in the kitchen.


----------



## CountryMom22

Todays dinner is Chuck Wagon Casserole w/ corn bread and brownies for dessert. We love this and it's easy to make and I always have the ingredients on hand, but somehow I forget about it for months on end. Hubby will be surprised when he gets home. At this rate, he may be eating it for breakfast!


----------



## Mickey

CountryMom22, what is chuck wagon casserole? Recipe please?


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I'm making these up for my guys, since dd & I will be gone most of the weekend. I'm too cheap to buy canned crusts, so I've got dough in the breadmaker.

http://www.kevinandamanda.com/recipes/dinner/hot-ham-cheese-party-rolls.html


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was a pork loin with gravy, fried apples and a salad.
Breakfast was biscuits with the gravy from last night. Lunch is left overs from last night.

We are leaving later on today to go camping so that means it is Dutch Oven time


----------



## countryfied2011

Although I dont plan that far ahead...thanks for sharing your lists...helps give me ideas for future meals.. Sometimes it gets boring around here(food wise)

SNE, have a great weekend camping...sounds good~

Leftovers for supper tonight..


----------



## susieneddy

thanks countryfied, we are looking forward to it. Nice time to relax, cool weather and good food

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be fish sticks and French fries. No, not from scratch, but it's a treat since we don't eat this stuff but 2 or 3 times a year. We are just all eating at different times tonight, so that works.

I did make a loaf of banana bread (from scratch) to use up some too ripe bananas. I haven't tried it yet, but it smells heavenly and youngest son said it's really good! Have an awesome weekend everyone!


----------



## Mickey

DH and mil had pizza for supper and I had a tuna sandwich w/chips. Lemonade to drink. Dessert was chocolate ice cream.
Kristin, those ham and cheese roll ups look great. I will try have to try them.
Have fun camping susieneddy. Be safe 

I hope everyone has a good and safe week-end too!


----------



## countryfied2011

We had to go pick up a load of hay this morning, I was thinking about homemade pizza(have had a craving for a while) but then everything looks so fall looking right now and it is cloudy and cool....so chili is on the stove. 

I had everything canned so didnt have to do anything but put it all together and season some more and let it simmer this afternoon. The hamburger meat was canned, the tomato juice was canned, the beans were canned and the chili base was canned. My kinda of meal...:happy: Although it takes quite a bit work during the summer, it sure is nice just to unscrew some lids and warm it up..


----------



## light rain

Just cooked an Italian sausage for each of us. I have navy beans soaking in the crock pot and will add onion, salt, pepper, sweet peppers, parsley and fresh bay leaves when I turn it on at bedtime. Also some cut up Italian sausages. 

Think I might cut up some apples and pears and put them in the little slow cooker with some butter and cinnamon. It won't make a lot but the aroma will be wonderful.

I still have grapes to cook and I bought a box of Sure Jell. Three dollars. I think for next year I need to check out the Amish store in our area... Maybe that is just the going price.


----------



## pixiedoodle

you're right, pectin is sure high priced this year. i also pd over $3.00 for the last container i bought. accidentally got the INSTANT type. works well...too well for cooked jam . had to thin it down several times.
re-heated a spicy pork chop for dh, tom & lettuce salad & opened a can of pork & beans. i've had an apple, 2 pcs. of high fiber/grain toast & a salad. better cook dh a little fish tomorrow & put some of those pork chops in the freezer for later. headed to northern central indiana in a few weeks so leaving cooked stuff for my dd to eat when she stays here to dog sit. need to make one of this spicy green tomato makes to take . sure was good . taking some diced canned green toms so my MIL can make a cake or 2 for her family this winter .
almost feels like fall today. sounds like the sun rises & sets almost exactly 12 hours apart. wonder if the daylight will now be short than night starting tomorrow? sure hate for that to happen. won't be long till it is dark out about NOW. yikes! winer is on it's way whether we like it or not.


----------



## countryfied2011

LR check around at the end of the season, you might be able to get Sure Jell on sale. I stock up on it around that time if I find it.

Chili and Grilled Cheese on Homemade bread


----------



## light rain

Thanks Pixiedoodle for letting me know I wasn't alone in paying that price.

Thanks Countryfied for the sale suggestion in another week or two. I will check a few places carefully.

Now is the time that I buy big plastic pots, mulch and MGrow. Right now you can get MGrow 5 lbs. for just about $10.00.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH went to the Titans game so it was leftovers tonight...we did have hot dogs with the chili though..I took out a sirlion tip roast for tomorrow..


----------



## light rain

We ate navy beans with Italian sausage and crusty bread. Also eating pears and DH added some cheese with his. We also had some homemade tomato juice with a little shot of hot sauce added. 

The pears are falling steadily and cracking on impact so tonight I'll cut some up and add apples and cinnamon and a little sugar and put them into the small crockpot.

DH said he doesn't think the pears next year will be as good as this year. I agree. You have a good year and the next year is a resting time for the tree. So we are really appreciating how sweet they are this year...


----------



## pixiedoodle

micro -grilled few Tilapia fillets for dh with some dif spices, opened a can of black beans & cut up a tom. & nuked a lg. yam for us to hare with brown sugar & butter. no fish for me but i had the vegs. trying to eat PNbutter daily & 1/2 can beans for protein. i am rather low in protein because i rarely eat meat i guess. try to get enough protein from other sources.
reheating the fish tonite for dh & adding a large tom & lettuce salad. still have quite a few small garden toms. but when they are gone they are gone. DH is pulling up the last tom plants now. have 3 bell peppers plants that are fairly loaded. those will prob. get stripped this week & frozen for cooking. if i an find 3 or 4 big enough I'll make stuffed ones & smother in Peruvian sauce from the Balls canning book. it's is so good on those & meatloaf!


----------



## light rain

I have black eye peas soaking in the crockpot. I have the beginnings of apple and pear in the little crockpot. Got to peel more pears and slice up apples to go in with spices and a little coconut oil.

Just had my breakfast and lunch, a big bowl of navy beans. This will probably be our last warm day of the season. I'll miss the freedom of not being bundled up but it's time for the change. I like the cooler weather right down to plus 10 degrees but after that it is like an endurance test. :heh:

DH is eating beans with his last dose of insulin at night and finding out that really helps to stabilize his BS. It is an answer to prayer.


----------



## countryfied2011

We finished the chili at lunch today...roast is smelling good in the crockpot. Bought some fresh cauliflower today and some corn on the cob so I guess that will be our veggies tonight, also think I will open a jar of green beans.

I found a recipe for banana bread that looks pretty healthy so might try and make one today.
http://easyhealthoptions.com/kitchen-kelley-banana-nut-bread/

Also found a recipe for crockpot beef and broccoli might try one day...
http://life-in-the-lofthouse.com/crock-pot-beef-and-broccoli/


----------



## CountryMom22

Yesterday I made a pork roast in the crock pot. It was delicious and the house smelled so good all day! Best of all, hubby will have leftovers for lunch this week!

Breakfast this morning was yogurt and granola w/ pineapple.
For lunch, youngest son and I ate some leftover stuffed shells that a friend sent over from a catering event she did. That was a real treat as hubby won't eat anything with cheese, except pizza, so I haven't had stuffed shells in years!

Dinner tonight is oven fried chicken with mashed potatoes (leftovers) and corn on the cob.
I'll eat some tomato and cucumber salad instead of the potatoes. Dessert will be the cupcakes that just came out of the oven.


----------



## MO_cows

It's been years since this happened, can't even remember the last time, but I went a whole week without cooking! Had to go out of town for my job. Thanks to a caterer with a heart of gold, I brought home some smoked ribs in a styrofoam cooler...all the way from Alabama. Tonight I will reheat those, open a can of Bush's baked beans and call it dinner. Last night when I pulled in after 750 miles on the road, dad had made some chili. Bless his heart. 

Tomorrow I have to get back in the swing of things and I will have to browse the freezer and pantry to get a food plan going. I have plenty of food, just need to make a meal plan to get the best use out of it.


----------



## countryfied2011

Change of plans...lol Roast will be tomorrow night. A very good friend was put in the hospital this morning for observation after a mini stroke(he is doing fine) so we went up to the hospital to visit him and his wife and decided to eat at our favorite Mexican restaurant on the way home. The roast is yummy though cant wait to eat it tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey

Last night we had pork steaks, pasta and broccoli/cauliflower mix. The others had gingersnap cookies for dessert and I had a scoop of chocolate ice cream later in the evening.
Tonight we're having baked chicken drumsticks, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy, green beans and cranberry sauce. I have some apples to use up so dessert will be apple crisp.


----------



## susieneddy

looks like everyone has been eating well while we were away. Unfortunately we had to get back to the real world so we can work....can't wait until we are retired.

Dinner last night was leftover beef stew and mashed potatoes from this weekend.

Breakfast for me was toast and crunchy peanut butter


----------



## light rain

Susieneddy what was your favorite camping meal on this trip? Did you see any wild animals while roughing it?

There is a video of a porcupine eating a little pumpkin circulating on the net and it is as cute as it can be...


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Susieneddy what was your favorite camping meal on this trip? Did you see any wild animals while roughing it?
> 
> There is a video of a porcupine eating a little pumpkin circulating on the net and it is as cute as it can be...


Hi light rain, 

We saw some squirrels and that is about it. The camp ground gets a lot of visitors and we are surprised that we never see raccoon's, skunks and possums.

Well we did eat good and different people did the cooking but I'm partial to Susie's cooking. I would say the dinner we made Saturday night which was the beef stew and mashed potatoes. We go the recipe from a friend of ours. He likes to do YouTube videos on his Dutch Oven cooking. Here is his video on it
[YOUTUBE]Y0OLI44SC3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## light rain

The stew looks good. DH is allergic to hops so we'd have to sub. either juice or cider...


----------



## susieneddy

He has a lot of DO videos that we have tried. We have even suggested some recipes to him. He does better at videos than we do. 
I bet wine would work just as well in that stew instead of the Stout


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I made a skillet dinner, I cooked up white rice & wild rice, sauteed diced onions, carrots & celery, added sliced smoked sausage & diced ham, seasonings that included fresh basil, tarragon, oregano, parsley & thyme, then added the cooked rice and topped with a little bit of mozzarella cheese. It was really yummy.


----------



## CountryMom22

Kristine, that skillet dinner sounds delicious! I'll have to try it here.

Tonight's dinner was Tilapia with rice and beets. I had Salmon instead. Dessert was a layer cake I baked earlier. With the kids back in school, I'm having to bake every day!


----------



## light rain

We had a crockpot chicken, brown rice with a little soy sauce and tomato, basil and scallion salad. DH had ranch and I had blue cheese.

In a little while we'll have the crockpot pears and apples heated up. 

They are calling for a possible frost. I'll be checking the temps. every few hours and I may be out in the flannel attire pulling in pots of begonias and cutting basil in the dark. I really don't want to do it if it doesn't get that cold.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite I browned up the canned ham patties that I bought for the guys to eat while I was gone...but they didn't. Heated up bbq beans from last nite and cooked sliced potatoes and onion in the microwave with seasoned salt. Very basic but tasty.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was roast, green beans with new potatoes from the garden, carrots, corn on the cob and cornbread. I had applesauce with mine, DH had cole slaw. I think I will take the leftovers and make soup or stew for tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll probably heat the last few slices of smoked pork for dh & nuke a couple of potatoes . i have scratch made banana cream pie in gram crust with cool whip on top for a sweet something tonight. i will re-heat the last of the green beans & corn from yesterday to go with it. i'll eat the vegs but not the pork. maybe i'll cook up a dab of rice to mix the vegs into. there is always room for banana pie!


----------



## susieneddy

if anyone makes the Beef Stew let me know what you think.

Last night we had some mac & cheese, Bush's Cocina Latina Beans and Johnsonville Jalapeno Brats. The brats were never cooked on our camping trip so we had to eat them.

I had fried eggs and toast for breakfast. We have become friends with the Park Ranger where we camp at. He saw us and said he would be back and he brought me 2 dozen of his fresh eggs. They were so good this morning.


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast for dinner tonite. I only got one good breakfast in the past week and had a hankering for it. Sausage links, eggs, the works.


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight was cheeseburger and fries for DH and hamburger steak with veggies for me.

It feels like it is going to snow...lol Mother Nature is giving us a taste of what lies ahead for the winter..:surrender:


----------



## pixiedoodle

i dug out the box of breaded shrimp for dh. i looked for more while at ladies today but they didn't have any. it had been a long time since i had seen any there when i found 2 boxes about a month ago. not sure why they no longer carry them?? he loves them & it's certainly easy for me to fry in some oil in a small skillet. made a salad with home grown toms. had the last of the banana cream pie too. tomorrow will be 2 hamburgers & buns I found in the side furze today. I may make some fries to go with it.
i pulled a lot of stuff from the side frzer. today. moved a good deal of it to the big upright. got enough left in there of one & 2 serving sizes to go a week without cooking anything new. that's where i found the 2 burgers & buns. i'll fix what ever is on that shelf this week & cook something new made from the other foods i found in there & moved to the big frzer. for next week. needed a few basics so spent 425 at ladies & also bought a cute clock that looks like kitchen utensils. just perfect for my 1957 ranch kitchen. also found a set of bath rugs for 10 bucks. using the mall one to set wet shoes on at the back door & the other for the back up bathroom hope the new one drys was quicker than the other rug when the big one has to go to the wash---it days about 4 days for it to dry!!
still need coffee & liter from walmart neighborhood store tom.


----------



## Mickey

We had chicken stew w/crescent rolls. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Last night we had leftovers and tonight we'll have homemade breaded pork tenderloin.
I'll also make a pot of soup for lunch tomorrow and we'll eat with the neighbors tomorrow night.


----------



## susieneddy

For dinner last night we had beef tips with gravy over egg noodles, green beans cooked with ham and onions. Dessert was a small piece of chocolate with a glass of red wine. 

Lunch is leftover pizza from my grandsons birthday party at Chuck E Cheese Wednesday night

Dinner will be leftovers from last night


----------



## light rain

We each had a Marie Callender's chicken pot pie last night and fresh raspberries. 

This morning I cut and deseeded sweet cayennes and Jimmy Nardello peppers and put them in the freezer. I'll pick more tomatoes today and basil. Went down to thirty nine last night. It's only a matter of time before the killing frost hits us. It is time. Got the wood stove toasty and plan to haul up some cut locust from the edge of the woods. I need to drop more trees for future house heat. The temps now are perfect for this...


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we're going to the AYCE Friday night fish fry. 
Have a great week-end everyone


----------



## pixiedoodle

RATS! Yet another retina surgery on left eye on oct 21st. not the news i wanted from the retina surgeon. It's better to do it now tho & can't afford to let it go and I do like to SEE!
going to get some things cooked up & frozen for meals that first week or two, after the retina surgery. can't drive they say for up to 6 wks. maybe it won't be as bad as the first one i had 3 yrs ago. I think a lot of soups will be on the menu for the recovery phase & simple sandwiches.
heating up the burgers & adding fried onions & garden toms, dill pickles & mac & chez for tonite.


----------



## Mickey

DH left around 5am to go on his fall fishing trip, and mil is leaving later this morning to spend most of the week with my dd, so WHOOHOO I've got some time off! LOL I'll only be cooking whatever I feel like eating  The only thing on the menu for sure is one night I'm going to treat myself to some lobster. I absolutely love lobster newburg so I'll probably make that. Oh, and the market had some shaved steak on sale yesterday so I got a small package of that for a Philly cheese steak sandwich for another supper. Other than those two things, I'm flying by the seat of my pants. LOL


----------



## countryfied2011

Enjoy your time Mickey, I figured that was coming up pretty soon....:bouncy: Pamper yourself..eat plenty of ice cream 

PD saying prayers and sending positive thoughts for you upcoming surgery.."seeing is good" lol

Last night's supper was salmon, dh had bake potato,broccoli and cheese and leftover corn on the cob, i had mixed veggies, broccoli and cheese. Dessert was sugar free jello for me and ice cream for DH.

Dont have a clue for the menu today....tomorrow we are having birthday party for my mom(who will 80) and my DSIL...I am getting meat from Jim&Nicks BBQ, and will make the cole slaw and bake beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to be traveling to northern Ind. around Bremen at the end of the coming week. excited to see some new to us territory & hope we see some beautiful fall foliage. got a bit turning here in ne ks but not a lot yet. pretty chilly this morning so that should help push the fall foliage closer to good fall color. usually the peak color here is the 3 wknd in oct.
going to cook up several soups for the furze & make some egg noodle & start thawing out a big tub of con broth & one of turkey broth for con idle & southwest turkey soup & then re-freeze in smaller containers so dh can at least heat up some easy meals for us both after surgery when i can't see. i know the first week will be ugly but should begin to get better on week 2 so i don't get off balance & flop around like a fish out of water. need easy stuff so dh can "cook" a bit till i can get sq'd away & balanced indoors. had quite the time lst surgery but hope this one is not quite so involved.....?
think I'll soak some of our dried beans & par-boil, then re-freeze so bean soup can be quicker & easier when i can get back into the kitchen work. loaded up on jiffy cornpone mixes too. I also use those to make the sweet cornbread we use to get at Tippins before they closed their eat joints. anyone ever have that from Tippins? not sure how wide spread Tippins was but very big in Kansas city metro.


----------



## light rain

Just finished off the last of the b. eyed peas for breakfast. Had to use them up before they went bad. I already have a jar of red beans that I'll pick through and soak today. 

Got to pick up 10 lbs. of bacon ends for DH. With that much in the house the temptation to overeat on them will be present. But hey, what can I do... I am also getting that 20 lb. bag of pintos I was talking about. For under $15.00 that is economical.

Tonight we'll have tomatoes and fresh mozzarella with basil from out front. I know when frost hits the basil will be one of the first things to go. 

Mickey, enjoy the quiet this weekend! Everyone else have a safe and productive weekend! : 0 )


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite, one of my all time favorite meals. Chuck roast braised in red wine, with onion, garlic, carrots and celery. Mashed potatoes with gravy made out of that heavenly broth. Beef and potatoes home grown. 

I'm glad to see the changing of the seasons and change up the menu.


----------



## susieneddy

everyone must have been busy this past weekend since there is only 1 post since Saturday.

Breakfast yesterday was pancakes with Maple syrup and smoked link sausage. We made enough pancakes and cooked sausage to last for 3-4 breakfast this week. We bought the Maple Syrup from michiganfarmer on here. His syrup is really good.

We also cooked up some black eyed peas with smoked ham hocks in the crock pot. The peas and ham hocks were good but oh so salty. Tonight we may add some potatoes to them to get the salt down.


----------



## light rain

DH and I had humus and tortilla chips during the Packer game. :0)

I made spaghetti sauce last night that we'll have later today. I also cooked up a pumpkin that I bought at WM. It was ok but picked too early. Hope the Hubbards are riper. DH made a loaf of bread in his breadmaker last night. And he cooked turkey legs in an extra large oval crockpot. 

The black walnuts are falling and I'm on a gooney adventure with a big basket and latex gloves... :0)

Used my own smilies 'cause the site wouldn't let me. :0(


----------



## countryfied2011

We had my mom's 80th birthday party here yesterday and also my DSIL...so I was busy with that..a friend of my mom made her an embroidering machine cake....it was awsome. it was so good, I had to have a small smidgeon of it..Both my mom and dad have an embroidery machine.

Tonights supper will probably be leftovers from yesterday..

Just have to share the picture


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I just slid it in the oven. In 20 minutes, an eye appealing, mouth watering slice of Italian goodness will grace my plate as it cools to a temperature that may still scorch the roof of my mouth. 

It started with a medium thickness crust. Then the Roma sauce covered it. It already smelled incredible! Then came a layer of a five cheese blend. Parmiasan, provolone, asiago, romano, and of course mozzarella. Then the toppings... onions, mushrooms, peppers, olives and hamburger. Then another layer of cheese. A blend of sharp, medium and mild cheddar, with a litte Philly cream cheese thrown in for a little extra creaminess. Then the whole thing was sprinkled with a little garlic powder and Italian seasoning. 

As I slid it into the oven, it weighed at least a few pounds and was almost two inches thick.

Gotta go check on my culinary baby. BRB.

As expected, it isn't as thick as when it went in the oven, and sizzled nicely as I removed it. The aroma is intoxicating. The cheese is gooey and dripping and the crust is a golden brown. The slicer quickly did its job, and we now have eight slices of magnificence cooling on the counter top. Diego, my dog, looked up hungrily while licking his lips expectantly, he knows that he will get some of the crusts. I'm gonna go fix Bubba's and my plates, I'll be back shortly.

OMG, it was yummy. The crust was lightly crispy and chewy with a garlic and butter undertone. The sauce could have been better, it was a bit bland. But it was still good. The complexity if the seven cheeses played nicely off of each other and made each other better. The veggies were tender crisp, with my favorite flavor combination. Yeah, I know that olives and peppers are fruits, and mushrooms are fungi, but used in this fashion, everyone considers them veggies. The hamburg was tasty and crisp, but I prefer Italian sausage on my pizza. 

All in all, it was a great pizza. I am chewing another one as I finish this post. There are two slices left. Anyone wanna come over?

If not, I know what I'm having for breakfast!


----------



## CountryMom22

Countryfied, that cake is amazing! I'm sure it tasted as good as it looked!

We had a busy weekend here. Breakfast yesterday was bacon and eggs. I made a pork loin with baked potatoes and broccoli. Ice cream for dessert.

Tonight was bbq chicken with green salad. Snickerdoodle cookies for dessert. At the rate the cookies are disappearing, I'll have to bake again tomorrow!


----------



## CountryMom22

Curtis, your pizza description is making my mouth water!


----------



## Mickey

CurtisWilliams, you need to move back to NH so I can be closer to those last two slices. LOL


----------



## pixiedoodle

the descriptipn alone of your pizza doesn't even sound remotely like mine....i live fairly close so save those two slices for ME!


----------



## MO_cows

Got some split chicken breasts in the crock pot with dried guajillo chiles, garlic, onion, cumin. Will shred off the meat tonite and make enchiladas. The broth will make the sauce. With a lettuce/tomato salad on the side.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had an extra 4 teenage boys to feed in addition to my family of 4 so spaghetti it is! Sauce is homemade, with peppers and onions and sausage. I love this meal because I can stretch it as far as I need to, and it's a cost effective meal. Man, can these kids eat!

Of course, with all these extra mouths to feed, the cupcakes that I made for dessert won't make it until tomorrow. Oh well, at least with the cooler weather I don't mind baking every day!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i re-heated the last of the jalapeno chicken breast in jalapeÃ±o cream sauce for dh, added green beans & a small lettuce & garden tom. salad. sweet treat was a snicker bar. bought up some snack things for our trip to bremen In. on friday. got breakfast bars, mixed nuts, peanuts, apples & bans., fig newtons, chez. crackers,cheetos & fritos at aldis. I'll get dh coke in the cans tom. & 2 cans of diet rite for me & a LOT of frozen bottles of water . figured it was cheaper than grabbing snacks at the pit stops along the way & i know i'll drink way more water than pop on the way. we'll probably stop for a burger on the way as well. going to be about 10+ hours on the road best we can figure. maybe more depending on road construction. hope to see some pretty foliage along the way. starting to see a little here in NE ks.


----------



## light rain

We ate out at Pizza Hut for lunch today and it was nice. For supper we were still both sorta full so we had some pasta salad with tuna and fresh veggies. On the way home we stopped and I picked up some black walnuts from an area I spied this weekend. Of course I didn't have the gloves with me but didn't get stained too much. I'll wear gloves when I de-husk them, though...

I think our first frost will be Friday night so I have to pick more peppers and beans in the next two days. Also I want to cut a lot of mint and catnip and hang it in the pole barn. I think fall is my favorite time of year.

Pixiedoodle, have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## CountryMom22

The only Pizza Hut in this area closed a few years ago and I loved their pizza. Not that I got to eat it very often as the rest of the family didn't like it as much as I did.

Breakfast was yogurt with granola and pineapple. 

Lunch was left over spaghetti from last night. I didn't think there would be any leftovers, but I got lucky. 

Dinner tonight is pork chops w/ baked potatoes and beets. 

Right now I have sugar cookies in the oven, Tomorrow is oldest son's 18th birthday so I thought I would make sugar cookies today while he's at work and hide them. Tomorrow after he leaves for school I will melt some chocolate and dip the cookies, then sprinkle with nuts, sprinkles etc. He sure will be surprised!


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was bbq ribs, spaghetti squash and something else...cant remember. Tonight was homemade chicken nuggets, Brussels sprouts and the rest of the spaghetti squash.


----------



## pixiedoodle

reheated the last burger from the freezer for dh & added cheese, kidney beans & a small baked potato. i decided i'd settle for an apple. hasn't felt very perky today & have drank about 50 gallons of water. can't quench the dry mouth for some reason. maybe tom. will be better.
cooking little to nothing tom so i can get ready for the trip on fri. morning & get the car packed the nite before. i fear it's going to be a very long drive but hope there's some beautiful sights along the way.


----------



## MO_cows

Ribeye steak with sliced mushrooms sauteed in butter to put over them. Potatoes, red bell pepper and onions. And more of the salad from last nite. I had intentions of grilling the steaks and putting the potato blend in foil pouches on the grill, too, but not enough daylight left by the time I got the prep work done. But the good old cast iron skillet sure puts a nice sear on a steak....


----------



## Mickey

We had tuna casserole and salad for supper last night. Don't know yet what's on the menu for tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

just took the green tom. spice cake out of the oven. got a few things lined up at the back door to load tonite so we can get going early. not cooking anything new today but will reheat one last burger i found in the meat drawer for dh. maybe i'll fix a good salad too & get that lettuce & some toms used up.
looking forward to a new adventure on the road trip. dd going to be here taking care of animals etc....maybe she'll get bored & clean my house!...not likely.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was homemade nachos. We used ground beef that was cooked with hot salsa and beans. We placed the scoop style tortilla chips on a dish and topped that with the ground beef, onions and mixed cheese then baked it in the oven. We had a bowl of tomatoes, jalapenos, sour cream and homemade Guacamole on the table. We had a couple of glasses of margarita's to wash it down.

Lunch today was a hot and spicy Ramen Noodle soup mix.

No idea what is on the menu for tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Cleared out leftovers tonite. Pot roast, cut into tidbits. Meat and leftover veggies heated up in beef gravy. Served over leftover mashed potatoes. With the last bit of the green salad and applesauce for sides. 

I think tomorrow nite will be pineapple chicken stir fry.


----------



## susieneddy

When I got home last night dinner was in process. We had Salmon Fillets, cucumbers/onions in vinegar water and scalloped potatoes. 

For breakfast I stopped at Starbucks and got their Bacon, Egg and Gouda sandwich. It wasn't that bad. 

Lunch today is leftovers from dinner.

Another weekend is here yay. I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## countryfied2011

pork chops have thawed out... now to figure out what to do with them...lol havent had my cooking "mojo" in a while...I need to get into the mood..lol I think the weather has a lot to do with it...between hot one day and cold the next..my taste buds are in limbo like the weather...:shrug:


----------



## light rain

Had the beef roast and homegrown potatoes in the oven while cooking grape jam on the top. I followed the directions to the T. The finished jars (5 pints) are now sitting on top of the unlit woodstove setting. Boy do I want to go shake them to see what's going on... :heh:

Tomorrow will be more grape jam making going on and hopefully some Hubbard squash cooking going on... I was gifted another 20 lbs. of grapes! There must have been another 100 lbs. on the 2 vines. I was astounded. :shocked:

We are suppose to get a frost tonight but I don't think it is going to happen. Could be wrong though... :shrug:


----------



## CountryMom22

Not much cooking around here this weekend. Yesterday was clean out the fridge leftover night. Tonight oldest son and his girlfriend are bringing pizza in with them.

I did bake brownies last night though. I guess even when I think I'm not cooking, I'm still cooking something!


----------



## countryfied2011

Grape Jam sounds delish LR...that is a jam I havent made yet. Let us know how it turned out..

Yesterday DD and DGS spent the day with us...so it was pizza for supper not homemade but from Walmart. I have to say it was pretty good. I have been wanting spaghetti and meatballs for a while so made a batch today. DH will have his on pasta and mine will be on spaghetti squash.


----------



## MO_cows

Well I was just about to head into the kitchen and get dinner going when the phone rang. DDIL says, we're grilling brats with all the fixings, come on over. Bless her heart, you bet I will.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cajun Chicken Alfredo.
OOOOOOOO Ma belly is full.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had dinner where my daughter works. We both had the Prime Rib for two and we both have leftovers for lunch today.

My breakfast is set for the whole week..pancakes and bacon

Tonight's dinner..can you say AFLAC


----------



## countryfied2011

Not a very exciting night for us in the meal dept...but it was good--leftover spaghetti and meatballs. It always taste better the next day but it was good yesterday too.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was hamsteak with pineapple and brown sugar and a green salad. I made cupcakes for dessert. While I was cooking this I started the stew for tomorrow night's dinner since I already know tomorrow will be a crazy day for me and then I have an FFA Alumni meeting tomorrow night.

It feels good to know that for once I'm actually ahead of the game. At least until I wake up and someone throws a monkey wrench into the works!


----------



## Mickey

Not very exciting here either Countryfied. Burger in brown mushroom gravy served over rice and corn on the side. Chocolate ice cream for dessert


----------



## countryfied2011

Well we might just pick up something this evening...I have Bible study class today and then we have to go to the funeral home tonight.. There is still plenty of spaghetti and meatballs left though..lol :whistlin:


----------



## MO_cows

Fired up the grill last nite and had steaks. Made foil pouches with potatoes, red bell pepper, onion and mushrooms and let them steam on the grill. Chunky applesauce out of the frig.


----------



## susieneddy

The duck last night was really good. We roasted some purple potatoes and carrots with it. This was the first time we had cooked duck so Susie found a recipe by Ina Garten (Barefoot Contessa on Food Network) The meat was very filling and rich. All we ate was the breast meat since it filled us up so we will have leftovers for tonight's dinner.

Lunch today will be Vienna Sausages for me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

back from our 4 day fling in northern Ind...Bremen. got caught in chicago rush hour on a friday evening getting there & spent TWO HOURS driving 5 , yes FIVE miles per hour for TWO very LOOOOONG hours!!!! i am convinced that a person were giving birth or having a heart attack or even car wreck there would be absolutely ZERO chance for them to rescue you. we were up in the air & going over numerous bridges & not even a helicopter could have landed anywhere nor could an emergency vehicle get thru. what an ugly, dirty hot mess. wouldn't live or even visit there for a million bucks. and NO we did NOT return home on that route!! did see beautiful scenery & flaming red orange trees on the back way thru ind. , ill .& Mo. on the way home. loved bremen ind. want to go back soon.
cleaning out the leftover tonite in the fridge. think there's burger, a few vegas, lettuce etc. will open green beans & add th dab of kidney beans i found leftover . not too exciting but it will work . still unpacking & doing laundry. WOW northern Indiana is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, you should drive through Brown Co. in central Ind. in the fall. The beauty is beyond words...

DH cleaned a big blue Hubbard and it is roasting in the oven. There are 4 lbs. of picked and rinsed Concord grapes waiting to be jam. I think the Hubbard seeds will be soaked and roasted tomorrow. 

Last night was burgers without buns and a trip to the ER for doxy. The ticks are everywhere. I am looking for the cold this yr. :heh:

Countryfied, it looks like the last batch of jam turned out just right. I found one of those aluminum cone shaped sieves with the wooden thingamajig here and it worked even better than the questionable food mill... I will buy a stainless mill this week though.

Suzieneddy, I like duck also. We may have that for Thanksgiving this year. Got to plant some cranberry and ligonberry this fall or next spring to offset the fat of the duck or pork we eat.


----------



## CountryMom22

I reheated the stew I made last night and made a batch of rolls. It was delicious! I know it always tastes better on day 2 so I think from now on I will always make it the day before.

I hope there is some leftover.


----------



## pixiedoodle

light rain said:


> pixiedoodle, you should drive through brown co. In central ind. In the fall. The beauty is beyond words...
> 
> Dh cleaned a big blue hubbard and it is roasting in the oven. There are 4 lbs. Of picked and rinsed concord grapes waiting to be jam. I think the hubbard seeds will be soaked and roasted tomorrow.
> 
> Last night was burgers without buns and a trip to the er for doxy. The ticks are everywhere. I am looking for the cold this yr. :heh:
> 
> Countryfied, it looks like the last batch of jam turned out just right. I found one of those aluminum cone shaped sieves with the wooden thingamajig here and it worked even better than the questionable food mill... I will buy a stainless mill this week though.
> 
> Suzieneddy, i like duck also. We may have that for thanksgiving this year. Got to plant some cranberry and ligonberry this fall or next spring to offset the fat of the duck or pork we eat.


i have been to brown county & think it is magnificent! My step mil lived in franklin & every yr we drove there just to see her & she always took me to tour the brown county loop. It was indeed breathtaking. Also first time i ever saw a flea market out in a big pasture. The trees were devine. I love to go to columbus (? )as wel & go to that ice crem shop & love the downtown. Also the neighboring town - edinburg-?- where they make all of the funky flavored popcorn... 
My step mil just moved to bremen in july to be closer to her son & that is where we went to spend time with her. Bremen & surrounding small towns are wonderful!


----------



## pixiedoodle

So meal plans didn't work out at all so i fixed dh a turkey cold cut sandwich with garden tomatoes & lettuce. Also sliced up white & purple potatoes that were small into fat french fries & they fried up great. He had the last 3 oatmeal cookies . I had a handful of peanuts for some protein to go with french fries...worst excuse ever isn't it?!


----------



## pixiedoodle

countrymom22 said:


> i reheated the stew i made last night and made a batch of rolls. It was delicious! I know it always tastes better on day 2 so i think from now on i will always make it the day before.
> 
> I hope there is some leftover.


you are sure right about stew being better after it's sets for 2 or 3 or more days. I love it best after about 4 days in the fridge. That sounds so good i am going to make a pot of it late this week cause sat. Morning is going to be our first frost at 36^ they say.


----------



## amymcc

Greetings from NJ!

This morning I got up super early and slaughtered a pumpkin. I baked it and then purreed it tonight when i got home from work and bagged it up for the freezer. This morning I also baked a cinnamon walnut coffee cake from a Williams Sonoma cookbook - it came out really great. Husb is home with the kids during the day and they ate most of it. He is also a midnight snacker so I wouldnt be surprised if it's all gone by tomorrow morning. I may bake another tomorrow morning.

Dinner was leftovers from the weekend. I made eggplant parm and I thought it was delicious though nobody else in the family was as smitten with it. You have bread crumbs, you have fried, you have cheese - what's not to love. I also made this pasta topping of sauteed onions, zucchini, and grape tomatoes, so had all that tonight with pasta. College daughter is home for a week for fall break and she made fantastic mexican rice and black beans and fajita style peppers and onions, so everyone else had that.

Lunch at work today was a HUGE salad. I bring it in one of those 3 gallon sherbert containers - about half full so I can mix in the dresing without it flying all over my desk. I am kind of sick of salad at this point, but I know I will crave it in January. I am actually trying to grow some lettuce on my window sill at work so I won't have to buy salad greens in winter.

Food and frugal living are my 2 favorite topics - love this website!!!!!


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, did you ever see the sorghum mill in Gnaw Bone with the mule? This was in the 70's so it may go back too far. One time while driving back to Columbus I had all the lug nuts start to come off of my front wheel (at night) but that is a whole 'nuther story... Very kind people were most helpful...


----------



## susieneddy

light rain,

I will say we weren't quite sure how we would like the duck when we bought it. We had $ 10.00 off coupon when you spent $ 40.00 or more at Aldi. . We bought the duck from Aldi and it said it came from Maple Farms in In. The duck was a White Peking Duck which we found out is one of the better ducks. Both of us really liked and we both agreed we will have it again.

Dinner for me was duck and veggies. Susie had to eat early (leftover steak from Sunday night) since she went to bed early tonight. She has to be at work at 4AM in the morning but that will be her last time doing that. We are slowly counting down the days (15 more days) until she retires on the 28th. She can't wait!!!


----------



## MO_cows

Congrats on retirement! 

We had pork chops, collard greens and finished off the chunky applesauce last nite.


----------



## Mickey

Congrats to your wife Ed  My dh is retiring at the end of Dec, he can't wait either.

Weather Channel says we can expect a frost over the week-end so I'm gathering herbs and dehydrating them this week. Lovage today and tomorrow, thyme after that. In between I have to go across the road and pick apples too.

Tonight we're having pork steaks, mashed potatoes and beets. Pumpkin cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

that green tomato cake is so stinking good so i decided since i had four ripe bans. today I'd substitute them for the green tomatoes in that cake recipe. also added a cup of shredded coconut & remembered to add the coconut oil. baked up grand & smells heavenly. can't wait for it to cool enough to cut it.. this recipe is so easy it is inspiring me to try it with all different sorts of fruits & vegas besides the green tomatoes. 
out of a few basics this week & hate to but going to have to make a store run. I will only get what i absolutely NEED. trying to just use what's on hand but we always seem to be out of something vital.


----------



## countryfied2011

made two loaves of bread today...supper tonight was ground chicken burgers and sweet potato fries with leftover cole slaw from yesterday.


----------



## MO_cows

Nuked some frozen burritos and called it dinner. Homemade salsa on top, does that make it any more wholesome?

I bought them for the guys to eat while I was out of town but they didn't get to them. So it makes for a quick and easy night so I can watch the ball game. Go Royals!


----------



## CountryMom22

Hubby and oldest son are leaving for a tractor show tomorrow so tonight was clean out the fridge. There was some left over stew, but all three of the guys said they wanted it. I had chicken with cheese and lettuce on a roll. It was delicious! A great way to use up the leftover chicken because it didn't taste like you were eating leftovers.

Congrats to everyone looking forward to retiring soon. My MIL retires Feb 2, 2016, and I don't know how she is going to handle it.

Amymmc, where in Jersey are you? I'm in the very bottom of Hunterdon in Central NJ. Oh, and welcome to the forum, too!


----------



## light rain

Beautiful day here today. While I was out grocery shopping DH made split pea soup and a fresh loaf of bread. It was a nice supper and the soup and bread smelled so good!

I bought more canning lids and saw the tattlers and was tempted but resisted. Also bought a 20 lb. bag of pinto beans. I will jar them up tomorrow. It was the last bag and I was grateful to get it. 

The Portuguese kale is liking the cooler temperatures as does the broccoli and the onions. The peppers have a totally different opinion. Me, I like the lovely color of the pine needles making a carpet of gold...


----------



## Mickey

DH ended up working late last night so I took beef stew from the freezer for supper instead of the pork steaks that I had planned. I'll try for the pork steaks again tonight.
The pumpkin cupcakes are yummy and we'll have them for dessert again.


----------



## pixiedoodle

thawed the last smoked chicken leg & thigh for dh & i'll add another lettuce & tom. salad to it along with a nuked garden potato. i have about 15 very small garden toms left but they will be gone in a week. then i'll have to buy those "wanna-be" toms all winter & spring from the store.
i made a banana cake yet. but not sure how "good" it really is. better today than yesterday. i'll probably split it out & stick in the freezer for a sweet something later on. not the best thing i ever threw together.
going to have retina repair next weds day so won't be really cooking for a week or more so trying to get some easy to warm up stuff thawed &/or cooked ahead so dh can fend for himself & me.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was kraut and smoked sausage. We really like the kraut that Aldi sells. 
Breakfast was pancakes, bacon and maple syrup.

Dinner will probably be the leftover kraut and sausage.

Susie told me this morning she is moving her retirement day back one day to Oct 29.
It has to do with the date of the Void of Course Moon. Seem the day she wants to retire isn't a good day as the moon is in a strange place. 

Here is a link if anyone wants to read up about it. 

http://www.moontracks.com/void_of_course_moon_dates.html#Learn


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is going to be chicken and dumplings that I had froze back during the winter....thats if it still taste good..:happy2: It should since it was in food saver bags.


----------



## susieneddy

It will be good


----------



## countryfied2011

It was really good...lol I didnt eat but a couple of spoonfuls because of the dumplings but DH loved it. I have one more bag in the freezer left.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the dinner fairy didn't come again today, so I made goulash. With a veggie blend on the side.


----------



## CountryMom22

Today did not go the way it was supposed to so I'm glad I decided to make homemade Mac N Cheese. I can only do this when hubby is away as he won't eat cheese. The boys and I love this and it has become kind of a tradition. Older son is leaving for the tractor show tomorrow so he asked me if I could make the mac n cheese before he left! Typical teenager thinking with his stomach!

I made a really big tray so youngest son and I will have the leftovers for dinner tomorrow too. That will free up some time for me to do other things and it will help stretch the grocery budget too!


----------



## light rain

We had Italian sausages, cabbage, onion and potatoes. A kind lady picked the cabbage today while I visited and it was sweet. I taste tested my Portuguese kale against it and the cabbage was much sweeter. I still have a little broth that I'm going to cook up with some carrots and rice. 

I think tonight it will drop below freezing. Has to happen sometime...


----------



## pixiedoodle

making an OLD recipe today called Creole Cabbage & Dogs. cooked cabbage, onion, green peppers, hot sauce, tomatoes etc with chunked dogs spices. a flavor all it's own but strangely good. haven't made it forever but i have too many hot dogs in the fridge & freezer, & cabbage so i'm just going to make a big skillet full & freeze the leftovers. easy to thaw & re-heat in the micro.
also going to make roast beef in the nest & use the leftovers & broth for a pot of stew which will also freeze well for quick bowls of soup this winter. trying to get a few things made for meals for next weds & then some when i have that retina surgery cause i will not be able to cook anything for several days to a week. looking forward to my first bowl of chicken & noodles this fall as well. had some of my mil's home make noodles & con soup last week in the Bremen indy. area. man! that was good!!!!it was COLD the first mornig there & stayed chilly that day so they tasted especially good.


----------



## amymcc

Made another cinnamon walnut coffee cake - husb says it is better than store-bought, which in his mind is the highest of praise. I find it pretty moronic and kind of insulting that he has this assumption that store-bought would be better than my home made. There is orange zest in it which I think is the key. I made broccoli soup a few days ago and brought it to work yesterday for lunch and may have sort of poisoned myself - 'intestinal turmoil' is the politest terminology I can think of (is this why husb questions my culinary skills?) The little ones had potatoes and scrambled eggs for dinner tonight - that's our quick, easy, go to, cheap, nutritious, comforting supper. very Irish. Jeesh, we are so boring! I need to jazz up our menus!


----------



## MO_cows

Made homemade tomato soup, used some tomato puree out of the freezer from the "tomato glut" this summer. Not that much harder to make than the canned variety and so much better. Grilled cheese sammiches, a classic combination.


----------



## light rain

AMYMCC you can't go wrong with potatoes especially if you leave the skins on. :dance:

I went out and cut celery, parsley and catnip. Picked all the little orange cherry tomatoes. It didn't freeze last night but it is already below freezing now. I may go out and get the lemon grass and marjoram in the new few minutes. The bay I severely cut back to get it under the lights... All the old kitties competed to get on the porch tonight... :heh: The wood stove is toasty!


----------



## countryfied2011

Brrr.....where has the summer gone to already :sob:

Made 11 pints and 1 1/2 pint of strawberry jam for our November church Christmas bizarre. Also made a pot of chili for the Church pumpkin patch today. The women of the church are selling chili,hotdog,dessert and drink for $5.00. The money goes to the Thank Offering. 

Supper last night was leftover chicken and dumplings for DH and I had brocolli and cheese and sugar snap peas. Frost on the pumpkin tomorrow morning...:grumble: I hate to see the cold come..

Have no clue as to what we will have for supper...


----------



## Mickey

We had Friday AYCE fish fry last night. 
It's quite chilly here today so I'm making what my mom always called "macaroni soup" and corn bread for supper tonight. Apple crisp w/vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to cook up the 2 tiny beef roasts in the nest today & make the cabbage & dogs too. most of that will go into the furze for easy warm up meals later. can't wait to have stew from the broth & scraps of the roast. sound really good on this cold morning. 
we are having the furnace & ac replaced on monday so can't turn on any heat..all chambers in furnace have huge cracks- it's 16 yrs old...probably been "gassing" us for several years! looks like we may have to stay here another 10 yrs at this rate..new windows, insulation blown into the walls, new roof & now new central heat & air! i may never get to escape to scottsdale in the winter!!


----------



## MO_cows

Made a "deconstructed omelette" this morning, a scramble with some dibs and dabs out of the frig. A few mushrooms, part of an onion, some red bell pepper, and some shredded cooked chicken. Scrambled with a few eggs, cheese melted on top and toast on the side. 

We'll have dinner out. Just me and DH, Dad has plans with his lady friend. Decisions, decisions. The local restaurant with great house made tenderloins and huge portions....the good buffet in the next town with a great salad bar and probably featuring some seafood on a Saturday nite....or the good old mom and pop Mexican place?


----------



## Mickey

Mo Cows, will you post your recipe for homemade tomato soup please?


----------



## MO_cows

Mickey said:


> Mo Cows, will you post your recipe for homemade tomato soup please?


Well I don't really measure so it's more like "tell me a story" than a recipe. When we had tomato glut, I cored some, ran them thru the ninja into puree skins and all, and froze in quart containers. So it's a quart of tomato puree. All other measurements are approximate.

1/2 an onion, finely chopped. 
1 rib celery, finely chopped
2 tbsp corn starch
1 cup whole milk
1-2 teaspoons sugar
garlic powder, salt, pepper to taste

Cook veggies in fat of choice in saucepan until softened. I like butter for this. Add tomato puree and simmer until slightly reduced. Add sugar, garlic powder, salt and pepper. Dissolve cornstarch into milk and add to soup. Bring back to simmer, it will thicken a little, and check seasonings.


----------



## Mickey

Thanks Mo cows. I can't wait to try it


----------



## pixiedoodle

i have an 8 qt pot of beef stew going on the stove right now. it's just made from leftover roast beef & broth, carrots, onions & garden potatoes cooked yesterday. added a handful of chopped cabbage, garden canned tomatoes, peas, barley etc. sort of a clean out the fridge & freezer soup & calling it stew....that's what my mom called it anyway. also today i'm going to make a double batch of noodles to use in chicken broth & turkey broth for southwest turkey soup & chicken & noodles. need to have a few easy to re-heat things ready for dh while i am recouping from the retina surgery on weds & for the week following. makes it easy for dh to warm us both up something & keeps me & my surgical eye out of the kitchen . it's cool here again today but not down to 40 's at nite this week. looking forward to some nice hearty winter soups & stews. the weather this time of the year sure puts us in the mood for that type of evening meals. got lots of canned tom soup from last year & the year before so that is something we love with grilled cheese on a cold fall evening. easy too & I like easy in my old age! I baked a banana spice "cake" a few days ago & it's not the best thing i ever made but edible so already have it cut up & in the freezer for a sweet treat this winter too.


----------



## light rain

I boiled some carrots and potatoes this am. Then boiled some cabbage.

We had roast chicken last night with one of our volunteer acorn squash. The squash was so good I saved some of the seeds for next growing season. The original squash were gifted to us about 4 seed generations ago. I know with saved squash you really have no guarantee what will come up. :teehee:

I will harvest Jerusalem artichokes today. Also have to dig up some dahlias that should have been dug yesterday. Hope the tubers are ok. 27 degrees last night. Still have not got up the nerve to eat any of the tubers. They are suppose to be edible and I read this fall that there is a particular yellow flowered one that is real tasty. I don't have any yellow ones but do have one call Nadia Ruth that is beautiful.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i finished cooking the stew this morning & now have chicken tenders in a big pot boiling down for chicken & noodles. thought i already had some cooked chicken & broth in the freezer but i did not. so i tossed the tenders in the nesco & added lots of water to cook down. i made noodles earlier today so they are drying out while i wait for the chicken to get fall apart tender. they may not get put together until tomorrow and that would be ok. sure smells good!


----------



## countryfied2011

DD, DSIL and DGS came over to wash clothes because the washing machine died and wont get a new one delivered until next week. Well you know grandma here loves any excuse to hang out with the grandson..lol And I also love hanging out with DD and DSIL..lol

I fixed a good ole country dinner today--meatloaf, mash potatoes, green beans,sweet potatoes and fried okra...banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight dinner was split chicken breasts, brined and then oven roasted over chunks of butternut squash. With a veggie blend on the side. Was going to turn some leftover hot dog buns out of the freezer into garlic bread sticks, but after I got them thawed I found I didn't freeze them soon enough, there were some mold spots. Now I have garlic butter looking for a purpose.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i got the chicken & noodles done last nite & today I am going to whip up that southwest turkey soup. we should be good on soups & stews for quite a while. love being able to just pull them out of the freezer for a quick warm up. 
the furnace/ac men were here by 715 this morning to install the new furnace & ac unit. they called at 7 & said they'd be there at 8 & showed up 15 mins later. wow we were so not ready for them so soon. anyway. it will be nice to gt the stuff installed & ready to go when it gets cold again by the week end. sure wasn't planning on that expense but it happened so we will just have to cut back elsewhere...like no eating out etc. good thing i know how to cook & can make a meal or more from scraps of this & that. we'll be eating a lot of "this & that" this winter now for sure....may be eating scraps for the next year to pay for the heat & air..... it's always something, isn't it? glad i know how to feed us with little $$ involved when needed!


----------



## my4fireflies

Cabbage and sausage soup with honey-thyme rolls


----------



## Mickey

We've had two nights of hard frost and even some snow showers yesterday. It's about 30o right now. I'm sooo happy the nasty summer heat and humidity is finally over.

We finished up the rest of the mac soup last night. Tonight we're having baked shake and bake chix thighs, stuffing, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy, winter squash and green beans.
I'm also doing some baking today. I'm not sure what yet, will just see where the spirit takes me when I get started?LOL


----------



## MO_cows

I think tonite we'll have hot dogs. The Royals are playing tonite, so it will be quick to get me out of the kitchen and watching the game, also appropriate for baseball.


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast Saturday was pancakes, bacon and eggs.

We were putting new storm windows on our back porch so we had to run to Home Depot to pick up a few things to fix one of them. 
Saturday lunch was appetizers and beer at Chili's restaurant.
Back to work on the windows.
Saturday's dinner was homemade pizza


Sunday breakfast was sausage, sausage gravy and biscuits.

Back to putting up the new storm windows. We have 3 left to go and they will be the hardest since I can't get the ladder next to the house. So far we have put up 6 storm windows out of 9 on the back porch.

After working on the windows we went out to eat an early dinner.

Today's breakfast will be leftover breakfast from yesterday.
Lunch will be chili and tamales with crackers

Dinner will be something with the ground beef we thawed out yesterday


----------



## light rain

Last night I took some already cooked rice with garlic and sweet peppers and put it in the oven with pinto beans on top. Later put some Shullsburg shredded cheddar on it and a small spoon of sour cream. We had that during the Packer game. I've got boiled eggs in the fridge to make pickled eggs and a high fiber cooked pasta to make a salad. 

I'd like to go outside and work but the lady beetles swarmed me with maybe 20 to 40 on me and some of them were biting.  I got as many off as off of me as I could before I ran back inside and DH picked them out of my hair and off my back. As soon as they cut the soybean fields the beetles start re-locating. Can't stand the critters!!! :grit:


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

Daughter is cooking spaghetti


----------



## CountryMom22

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Knowing Hubby and son were due home from camping out at an engine show and would be frozen clear through, I made a pot roast and potatoes and carrots in the crock pot for dinner last night. They loved it!

Tonight dinner is meatloaf with a salad. The meatloaf is half ground beef and half venison. So thankful to my brother for the venison! Dessert is left over ice cream cake from oldest son's 18th birthday back on the 8th! We were all finally home for dinner last night so we got around to cutting that cake. It was about time!


----------



## countryfied2011

leftovers here...there was some bbq from Saturday and meatloaf from last night...and we still have some chili from the Saturday church sale that needs finishing...so it looks leftovers for tomorrow also


----------



## my4fireflies

The soup was INCREDIBLE. Made 3 nights worth for our family of 6 for about $6.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday while the furnace installers were here ALL day, i made a southwest turkey soup using turkey broth ...never did find the turkey scraps so I opened 2 cans of chicken from aldi's & added that. tossed in beans green chilies etc. good & spicy. i had made chicken & noodles & veg stew the day before so while i was at it yesterday I packaged them ALL into cool whip containers for the freezer. kept out one of each for the rest of this week for dh to warm up while i re-coup from retina repair surgery. he should be able to warm us both up a few bowls of the 3 dif. soups to get by for a few days. i may cook up some sort of meat item for him today to go with the soups. wish i had home made bread to go with it & I think i just may very well make some today. haven't made any since i quit being a Lunch Lady. sure sounds good.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was cheeseburgers w/o bun and sweet potato fries.

repeat breakfast, lunch and dinner for today


----------



## Mickey

Slightly warmer here today, but showers earlier this am and basically cloudy for the rest of the day. So says the Weather Channel.

I'm making smoked kielbasa, baked beans, cole slaw and corn bread tonight. I made a chocolate cream pie and apple betty yesterday so they can have whatever one they want for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i didn't get anything else made today since i had to run errands while i can still see but i did make a 9x13 apple crumb pie from the jonagold apples i bought at the amish store in bremen indiana last week. smells mighty good. now if i can just talk dh into stopping for a giant tub of vanilla ice cream we'll be all set.
left over roast with potatoes, carrots, the tiny piece of salmon & what ever else i can drag from the fridge this evening. looking forward to a bowl of stew for myself & apple crumb pie later. have to get up at 5 am to take a pill & now they've pushed my eye surgery to 930 instead of 630. ok by me, i can sleep a bit longer.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hope your surgery went well Pixie. Sending healing thoughts your way.

Everyone loved last night's meatloaf, it had been a few months since I last made it.

Tonight's dinner was fried tilapia with green salad and French bread. I made a spice cake for dessert. More than half the cake is gone already and my hubby hasn't even gotten home yet!


----------



## MO_cows

Took my leftover roast chicken and reincarnated it into chicken burritos. With homemade salsa, sauteed onions, freshly grated colby jack cheese and mmmm, Daisy sour cream. Got some really nice seedless red grapes at Sam's so that was our "side dish". That's two generous dinners for 3 that came out of my $3 package of "on sale" split chicken breasts, with the bones now in the freezer awaiting the stock pot. Maybe I should cross post to the tightwad thread.


----------



## Mickey

Praying for a good outcome for you Pixie. Here's a big cyber hug from your cooking buds on HT :grouphug: 

I took a big package of ground beef out of the freezer yesterday and today I'm turning half of it into meatballs and the other half into meatloaf. We're having the meatballs tonight w/ mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, corn, sliced tomatoes & cukes, and there's still pie & apple betty left for dessert.


----------



## light rain

We had country style pork roasted with our potatoes. Just a little salt, ground pepper and garlic powder on top. Cut up two Paula red apples and put some cinnamon and sugar on top, forgot the butter and baked them too. I love the way garlic and apples cooking scent the house.

Still got to dig up the Jerusalem artichokes. At least some of them. Next year we want to grow 2x as many potatoes. They taste so good and I know exactly what has been put on them, dirt. :happy2:


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is Lemon pepper chicken with baked potatoes and green beans, brownies for dessert. Lately I'm finding I'm really enjoying cooking and baking again. The enjoyment seems to come and go in spurts!


----------



## countryfied2011

Sending lots of fast healing thoughts your way PD....

We had to go to Sam's today so picked up one of their hot whole rotisserie chickens and it was so good and tender...cant beat it for 4.95. I whipped up some instant(yes I do use those occasionally, haha :gaptooth potatoes and open some canned veggies. Easy Peasy Meal..


----------



## painterswife

Sockeye salmon baked on a cedar plank abd spicy zucchinni fries. Can't wait


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, even when you have it for dinner! Sausage patties, scrambled eggs, toast. With some grapes for a "fruit/veg" component.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was salmon on the grill and farro with red onions, sliced almonds and mushrooms. We had enough leftover that is will be dinner for tonight.

Breakfast was 2 packs of instant cheese grits and I cut up a foil pack of Spam to go in it. 

Lunch will be hot and spicy Ramon Noodles.

Between the grits, spam and noodles i will get 3 days worth of sodium


----------



## Mickey

Don't feel bad about the instant potatoes Countryfied, my youngest dd and I really like them. DH calls them "cement" but he will eat them as long as he can drown them in gravy. LOL

We're having leftovers for supper tonight. I'll make cole slaw in place of the sliced veggies, and since I have some bananas that need to be used up I'll make some pudding.


----------



## pixiedoodle

peeking in with my :"good eye" today for second. thanks for the good vibes & well wishes. got the big itchy patch & all that tape off this morning... long way to go but better than the first retina surgery 3 yrs ago. ugly news is that i now have scar tissue growing in other retina now too.... hope it takes 40 yrs to be an issue!! i'm nearly 70 so that may work out just right. haha. going to go lay back down where i am suppose to be before i make it worse.... dh warming up what i cooked before the surgery... sure is easier.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, hope you heal quickly and totally! Sounds like your DH is taking good care of you.


----------



## pixiedoodle

doing a little better today. still got one clear eye & then there's the "fixed" one that's a mess right now. sorta makes you off balance when trying to walk. running is out..not like i would anyway.
warming up thawed out spicy pork chop for dh... maybe i should say HE is doing that this evening. i got it out of the freezer this morning so the rest is up to him.
going back to bed. sure will be glad for the day i actually & finally feel in balance.
still got plenty of soup & con & noodles to re-heat in micro.


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up not cooking last night, our power went out for a couple hours at just the wrong time so we just had a sandwich. 

Have some ground beef thawed out for tonight but haven't decided yet if it will be meat loaf or meat sauce and pasta. 

Also have to cook off a big ol arm roast overnight in the crock pot with chipotle and other good stuff. Tomorrow is our 3rd annual family chili cookoff and chili made with shredded beef or pork always is popular.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH had leftover Hamburger Helper(i used to love this stuff now it is gross...lol) I had Path of Life Southwest Quinoa, Black Bean and Mango and I also open up a pack of Starkist tuna creations..


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, I am with you on hamburger helper. Your comment reminded me of this.
[YOUTUBE]bkExpbnjsX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey

We had a new Taco Bell open up near us and DH has been eager to try it so we went over last night. Ick Ick Ick !! Are they all so bad or is it just this one? It's for sure that I won't be going back.

The frost is thick out there this morning. It feels like a soup day so I think I'll make a big kettle of corn chowder and some hot dogs with it for supper.


----------



## sandj81

They are all gross!! Lol can't stand Taco Bell.


----------



## light rain

Had a microwaved potato (red Pontiac I think) and three cups of tea. I have a chicken thawing for supper. I will cook up some Russets and Ida Reds today. Didn't get around to it yet... I bought a small food dehydrator that has the heating and blower unit extending from top to bottom. Just about $40.00. I'll be drying some Beaver Dam peppers tonight to grind up and then the next batch will be apple slices.

The bird feeders are stocked and lots of chickadees and finches are visiting. 

Everyone have a safe and fun weekend! :grin:


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating what ever can be found in the fridge that's already cooked. i think there are surly several soup servings left. dh has gone to the store...good for him to get a dose of grocery cost reality. bet it's not as easy as he thinks it is.... i can't drive yet so it's be his job for while. maybe in a few ays I can see what the heck i'm cooking. got this type up BIG for me but not sure how it is coming out on the screen. just plugging along & doing what i can day by day. should see some big improvements this week i hope.


----------



## MO_cows

Chili is coming along good! Cooked the meat until it would shred, cooked dry pinto beans separately, sauteed an onion and now it's all in the crock pot together with tomato and more chiles.


----------



## Mickey

Take it easy Pixie, no need to rush things. Just let hubby take care of everything for awhile; it'll do him good. LOL


----------



## light rain

Yep. Walking in someone else's shoes is an education that cannot be equaled...


----------



## countryfied2011

we were on the go all day yesterday so wasnt much of menu.....yesterday morning went to the last FM of the year :sob: I am so glad that I put up stuff for the winter. Yesterday we got 1/2 bushel of sweet potatoes(mine didn't do so good..lol), spaghetti squash,salad turnips,and fresh celery.

Then we came home and went back to town because I had 80.00 in Kohls cash(dept store) to spend...so we stopped at Sam's and I had a 1/2 slice of pizza and half of a frozen yogurt after shopping.

Came home and for supper I nuked some Lean Cuisines and also broccoli and cheese because we had to go to the church at 6:00 for the Trunk or Treat at church giving out candy...

So it was really a mish mash day---and not my kinda of healthy meal but I survived. Today DD and I are going to Painting with a Twist after Sunday school and church. DH and DSIL are going to watch DGS...lol Made nachos for them. Rabbit was cooked in the Instant pot for Rabbit Bog. Probably Supper tomorrow...


Eta--this is what we will be painting today https://www.paintingwithatwist.com/events/viewevent.aspx?eventID=533870 should be fun..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think today we'll finish off the chicken & noodles. i'm sure there are a few other things in there to warm up still. i noticed dh's shopping trip was pretty short ...the list & only the list & nothing but the list..... just saying he didn't buy any extras that i know of & rather shocked at prices... it's about time. yes, it's right, he needed to have some shopping reality... not so easy as he thought it would be & the prices were "ridiculous".. according to him. hello dear, they're not going down....


----------



## Mickey

I fell at church last night and aside of really hurting my pride, , I really messed up my right hand/wrist and knee. Wrist is so swollen that I can't even straighten out my fingers :Bawling: 
Since I know I'm not going to be able to do much cooking by myself this week dh is helping me to make a few things ahead. I stewed some chix thighs for a big casserole and I still have meatloaf, meatballs in the freezer to turn into spaghetti and meatballs one night, meatloaf dinner another night, stuffed peppers another and there's plenty of everything to have leftovers on other nights. Also cooking some choc. pudding and banana pudding. We won't starve.


----------



## light rain

Sorry to hear of the fall, Mickey. Hope you heal quickly and fully ! Having good food to pull off the shelf or freezer really helps out at times like these.

Got some Beaver Dam peppers drying in the dehydrator. I made a pot of chicken noodle soup with onions, garlic, celery, parsley, thyme, chicken and some kind of green I don't know how to spell. Tastes good. 

Tomorrow will be apple slices. I think although this is not an expensive dehydrator it will work out well for the two of us. Having the heating unit extend from top to bottom seems like an improvement from the two we had before where the heat and fan were on the bottom.

I almost have all the 20 lbs. of pintos jarred. I want to find a few more varieties of beans so we can switch from one to another and not get bored. I think my favorite are navy beans. A little bit of pork and a hefty amt. of onions and black pepper are good eating! :thumb:


----------



## pixiedoodle

have you tried good mother stolid dry beans? they are just fantastic. hold their shape & don't fall apart. we have been wildly lucky with them. also have good luck with the christmas limas. tried 5 new ones this yr. & the yin & yang were quite good as well as zuni gold. this week i am making a pot of 6 mixed beans with some added vegs. like onion, peppers , etc. can't wait to see how each variety holds up when cooked. nothing better in our books than beans of any variety with ju=iffy corn bread mix...we like to spice it up & it's way better than any corn bread i use to make from scratch.


----------



## MO_cows

Meat loaf, corn pudding and opened a jar of green beans.


----------



## light rain

Next year I'll plan to grow some of the Good Mother Stolid along with the Amish paste tomato. I like the Christmas lima beans too. I grew those in VA. I want to grow Turkey Craw next year. I really like the pole beans for productivity and an uncomplaining back... :grin:

I also want to either buy Bloody Butcher cornmeal or grow it myself and get a grinder. I grew the corn a couple of years ago and was amazed how tall it got on the south side of our house. Way over 10ft. if I remember correctly...


----------



## sandj81

Tonight was venison gravy over biscuits, carrots and mashed potatoes. All yummy!


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was a pork loin that we smoked. We had to leave the house for a few hours so we added the pork to the crock pot with some petite potatoes, onions and mushroom. By the time we got home we were ready to eat.

Breakfast was French Toast with maple syrup and bacon.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i managed a one skillet meal today called creole cabbage & dogs. simple & easy. we'll eat it a few times & then freeze the rest in baggies. 
i can't drive yet but seeing pretty good for around the house. wishing i'd wake up with totally clear vision in my left eye SOON. right now from my side to the eyeball it looks like someone splashed mauve paint on my eye. soon, very soon i hope it will fade away.


----------



## Mickey

Last night I used some meatloaf to make taco's and chili. Tonight we're having the chicken casserole w/ winter squash and cranberry sauce. Choice of choc or banana pudding w/whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

mickey, that meal sounds really good! i'm about ready for a thanksgiving meal myself but saving my little turkey breast for the big day. anxious to see what kind of sale pricing they may have on turkey breasts this yr. hope it's a buck or less per pound.
dh came home with a horrid headache so not cabbage dish for him. i needed some tom. paste but didn't want to chance the drive to the store tho it's only a block & 1/2 away. he went strait to bed with an ice pack & a migraine pill & i put away the unfinished cabbage & dog dish. dogs are definitely a NO-NO for migraines for sure.
I'll try that cabbage & dog dish again today. also have a dab of ckn. & noodles to finish up. going to get a bean mix soaking tonite for tom's. evening meal & make a couple boxes of jiffy pone with some hot spices. looks like we'll be set for a couple of days to come.


----------



## MO_cows

Made my grocery run last nite so it was cardboard pizza for dinner. Tonite the world series starts so it will be hot dogs, beans and peanuts in front of the tv. Go Royals!

I have some chicken thighs thawing, intend to make oven fried chicken and a green salad for tomorrow nite.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday for lunch was rabbit bog, last night supper was rabbit bog, tonight's supper is rabbit bog. It is a good thing we love it....and that I raise rabbits. :gaptooth:


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied,

got a recipe for the rabbit bog.


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, the recipe came from Fire-man(one of our members)

here is the recipe in his words..lol



> Boil/simmer the rabbit(or chicken or pork) until tender adding the seasoning you want, debone, return the meat to the pot, then put the smoke sausage in the pot(cut up). Measure 2 cups of broth for each cup of rice you want to cook.
> you can add plain water if you do not have enough broth or add chicken broth, you can even add some extra butter if you prefer. Bring this to a boil, taste the broth for salt----you want it a "Slight" bit salty----"""""SLIGHT""""" not alot to salty. Then add the rice--let the rice boil about 60 seconds then turn it down as low as the burner will go. Then stir it, put the lid on-----in about 5 minutes at the most stir it again, put the lid back on and no more stirring Period!!!
> When you see the rice has soaked up most of the water---cut the pot off, keeping the lid on and let it sit for about 15 minutes, then serve.


----------



## CountryMom22

The last few days have been crazy! Glad to hear you're on the mend Pixie!

Tonights dinner was spaghetti w/ sausage and sautÃ©ed peppers, onions & mushrooms. I had spaghetti squash instead of pasta. Oldest son's girlfriend was supposed to come for dinner and she eats carbs almost exclusively so I figured this would be a good meal. Last minute change of plans so she didn't come over. That just leaves more leftovers for us!

I baked some spice cupcakes for dessert but everyone was too full to eat them. That doesn't happen very often around here with teenage boys around!


----------



## MO_cows

Flip flop on the menu...it was raining, didn't think the game would start on time so I made the oven fried chicken and a green salad with lots of veg. But the game did start on time so I have been running back and forth to the kitchen to get done! Save the hot dogs for tomorrow nite.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had chili with shredded cheese on the top. 

Breakfast for me was grits and Vienna sausages.

Lunch today will be leftover chili.

Dinner no idea.

I sure hope the rain is over with for a few days. I know we need it since it has been so dry but enough is enough..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

we had the cabbage & dogs last nite & i made the worst choc. chip, raisin oatmeal. pnbter cookie EVER! no wonder i rarely make cookies ! i sent them to work with dh as he says those guys will eat anything!! i told him NOT to bring them home. seems to me they had too much butter. it was on the nestle chip pkge. it was lousy! i won't make those again.
i have a 6 variety bean mix from our garden with smoked ham hock cooking on the stove. got the jiffy mix cornbread ready to mix up later as well. sure smells good. i will pull the ham hock, let it cool & put it back in the freezer & use again several times more. i'll put a small piece of the meat out of the skin & chop to stay in this pot of beans. sure smells good. it's a cool day & to be down to 31 tonite i think...our first frost of the season. beans & corn bread will taste really good the next 2 days. i think. tom. nite will be mid 30's as well. bet it gets nippy out at the ball park for tonites world series game!. my dear friends husband came back from scottsdale to go to the game with his son ( who lives in kansas city. ) hope my friend brot a jacket... he's not in scottsdale now for sure.
i still can't drive yet & need a few store things. go back to retina surgeon fri. morning & hope i can drive after that. may need another retina surgery in january??? hope not but it's coming again soon if not then. got plenty of soups etc in freezer for the next retina surgery round.


----------



## CountryMom22

It's rainy and dreary here today. We need the rain, but ambition doesn't run real high in this kind of weather. 

Breakfast was my usual yogurt with granola and pineapple.
Lunch was leftover spaghetti squash with sauce and veggies from last night.
Dinner was pork loin roast, baked potatoes (I put salsa on mine) and green beans. I wasn't feeling inspired enough to bake today so they ate the leftover cupcakes from last night.


----------



## Mickey

We're having leftover chicken casserole & spinach/cheese casserole. Apple crisp w/vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Dad brought home a "take and bake" pizza so we could have a quick and easy dinner to watch the game last night. So we had salad and pizza. 

Those hot dog buns aren't getting any younger so I guess we'll have the hot dogs tonight and see if we all survive eating so much processed meat and junk food this week!


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> Dad brought home a "take and bake" pizza so we could have a quick and easy dinner to watch the game last night. So we had salad and pizza.
> 
> Those hot dog buns aren't getting any younger so I guess we'll have the hot dogs tonight and see if we all survive eating so much processed meat and junk food this week!


make sure you drink a beer or two with the hot dogs. It has been determined that beer is good for you now.

http://metro.co.uk/2015/06/22/10-scientific-reasons-drinking-beer-is-actually-good-for-you-5257226/


----------



## light rain

On the beer note, we were in a VA medical ctr. today and in a veteran's magazine there was a story about a new brewery. It is located down near Newport News VA and it was started by veterans. I think it is call the YVBC for Young Veterans Brewing Co. Please if anyone tries their beer I would love to know what you think. :buds:


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight's dinner is Garlic & Onion Chicken with green salad. Dessert will be ice cream.

Didn't do any baking today. Oh well, tomorrow's another day!


----------



## countryfied2011

Babysitting DGS yesterday and today.....:happy2: Last night was Cod seasoned with lemon pepper seasoning. Baked sweet potatoes that i got from the FM last weekend--they are so good--also cole slaw.

Tonight will be Aldi's teriyaki pork tenderloin and some veggies.


----------



## susieneddy

Susie officially retired yesterday so I was going to take her out to eat. She said no we have food here to eat. Well we ended up going out with some friends at the new local bar down the road. We both had a pumpkin and hazelnut soup and The Jackson Roast Beef sammich. The soup had a really interesting taste. Not sure I would have it again but it went well with the beer.


----------



## MO_cows

susieneddy said:


> make sure you drink a beer or two with the hot dogs. It has been determined that beer is good for you now.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2015/06/22/10-scientific-reasons-drinking-beer-is-actually-good-for-you-5257226/


I never acquired a taste for beer. I like to drink wine and also cook with it, so that's a plus on the health meter. Now if they could only figure out the health benefits of bourbon, I'd be golden! 

No cooking tonite, going to a world series watch party. Bringing homemade salsa and some chips. Not sure what else we'll have, I've heard pizza but that is unconfirmed.


----------



## countryfied2011

took an Aldi's ham out of the freezer last night...going to cook it today to eat on the next couple of days. Wont be long and the hams and turkeys will be on sale to stock up with.


Here is a picture of our wild turkeys...which we dont kill, but feed them..lol These are this years crop...the two hens have lived here for a long time...they disappear for awhile and then they pop up with thier chicks. I think I counted about dozen if not more


----------



## sandj81

Last night we carved pumpkins with the kids and had homemade pizza. Tonight I'm making a huge pot of venison chili and cornbread. Having some family come over so the kids can enjoy dressing up!


----------



## pixiedoodle

don't have to go back to retina specialist for a month. eye is doing good but now have sinus infection above & below that eye! that's quite a combination of stabbing pains... better today since i started on anti-b' best once it was confirmed it was not infection from the wow surgery. those anti-B's are sure hard on the gut!
dh has my leftovers from a meal out on thursday to finish off. i will pull some soup & stew from the freezer . i had cooked that pot of beans, which sounds good but wouldn't dare eat them while on this antibiotic... that would be a killer deal...
CF , loved your turkey pictures. everyones meals sound relish!


----------



## light rain

Countryfied, thanks also for the pictures! We had 2 hens visiting us all summer and their poults are almost as big as they are now. The one hen would stay in the woods with the young and the other would come out and do a scouting mission to see if it was safe. I threw some sunflower seed out and was happy they didn't go after my tomatoes this summer...

Last night we had ground beef with lots of garlic, peas and broccoli in a white pasta sauce over noodles. Today I plan to slice and start drying apples. Did something to my left leg getting out of my car yesterday and so completely realize I am a senior citizen! :shocked:

The adventure to the new orchard will have to wait a couple of days...


----------



## MO_cows

Tenderized round steak, braised in red wine and beef broth with mushrooms, then added whole milk slurry to the pan broth for creamy gravy. Found a container of "mix mash" in the freezer, heated those up. (Whites and sweets mashed together). And a veggie blend, bread and butter. I bought some organic, pasture, cultured butter and it's good! Not as good as Irish butter but still good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Susie- Congrats on your retirement. I'm sure you'll have no problem keeping busy!

Dinner last night was fried tilapia and a green salad, as we went roller skating so it had to be quick. For the first time I fried the tilapia with panko bread crumbs instead of the regular ones and boy what a difference! The fish was nice and crunchy on the outside but still moist. I think I'll try frying chicken next!

The boys were both trick or treating tonight at different times and with different friends so dinner was chicken soup and French bread. It's cold out there and I'm hoping to head off the colds that I'm sure they will come home with!

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Mickey

I don't care much for squash soup either Eddy.

It's true LT; gettin' old ain't for sissies. It seems as though it doesn't take much to cause an injury these days. My hand and wrist are some better, but I still can't bend it very far and my right knee is still very tender.

We have a big flock of wild turkeys around our area too CF. I love to see them.

We just had some munchies tonight. The neighbors stopped in w/ grand kids for trick or treat and I put out chips and dip, cheese, crackers and pepperoni. Had that and a small glass of wine.


----------



## countryfied2011

We had ham, leftover boiled cabbage, dh had leftover scallop potatoes from Friday and I had brown rice and quinao with garlic.

Today after church the women of the church are getting together to make chow chow for the bizarre coming at the end of this month. We are having a potluck there today too. So ham is what i am taking plus all my canning equipment. 

Whats left of the ham i will grind up and freeze for future ham salad sandwiches. Ground up frozen ham does really well for ham salad later down the road. You would think it would be watery but it isnt. Just dont mix anything in it until you get ready to use it.

I have no clue what tonights supper will be probably ham...lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Made a coconut cheescake last night for today.
Also making a big pot of bolognese.

1/2 lb ground chuck
1/2 lb ground veal
1 lb ground pork 
1/2 lb ground Italian sausage

Brown all meat
Add 1 onion diced
2 good size carrots diced very small
1 1/2 T Thyme

Add 2 cups rich red wine.
cook on med till wine is reduced by 1/2
Add 1 can tomato paste
1 pint canned tomatoes (smash em up)

Stir to incorporate.

Throw in a crock pot on low for 6-8 hours.

SO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

guess dh got tired of leftovers, make-overs & soups, stews & beans & pone so he wanted to go out for bbq. it was good but i just didn't eat much...i'd much rather eat the corn nuggets than the BBQ. however we bro home leftovers for him to eat today & tom. guess he finally got tired of eating my "creations". going to be in mid 70's this week so i'll save the tom. soup from the canning shelves & grilled cheese for when the cold snap returns next week end. 
going out to eat now & then is not a bad thing but i figure if i have to pay $10- $12 or more for a plate of food it has best be better than what i can make at home!


----------



## MO_cows

Got my favorite pork shoulder roast in the oven. It cooks low and slow wrapped in foil, a 5 hour project. Wilted kale on the side. Maybe some cornbread.....


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to serve up leftovers tonite...BBq'd meat combo, simple salad, and MAYBE warmed up southwest soup. looks like spiced banana cake sqs. with cool whip for later. thinking about making Emerils spicy meatloaf patties for tomorrow.
i drove today & the eye did ok. progress !!


----------



## sandj81

Think I'm gonna do a ham potato and broccoli casserole. Sounds good we'll see how the troops feel. Lol


----------



## countryfied2011

DH had hot wings, sweet potato fries, broccoli and cheese and Cole slaw. I had a ground chicken patty(homemade not store bought) broccoli and cheese, sweet potato fries and Path of Life Garbanzo and Lentils


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast this morning was bacon and eggs.

Lunch was hamburgers and fries.

Dinner was pork chops with salad and chocolate cake for dessert. It's suppose to warm up here this week so now I'm feeling like making picnic foods!


----------



## Mickey

Laura, that cheesecake looks divine. Yum yum 
We had pork steaks, cheesy pasta and peas for supper. Dessert was strawberry cake w/vanilla frosting.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was a hash with kielbasa, potatoes and onion. Broccoli on the side for me, cottage cheese and peaches for DH.

Tonight, will reincarnate some of the leftover pork roast. Probably reheat with some Tex Mex flavors and make burritos.


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we're having shake and bake chicken thighs, mashed potatoes w/milk gravy and green beans. Leftover cake for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

sandj81 said:


> Think I'm gonna do a ham potato and broccoli casserole. Sounds good we'll see how the troops feel. Lol


that does sound good! i haven't made a ham & anything cass. for way over a year. you've inspired me..thanks!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I think we'll try a bowl of southwest soup since it is thawed & a grilled sandwich using up some turkey cold cuts & grated smoked spicy cheese. think i still have some frozen peaches & blueberry mix out in the big freezer so i'd better get a bag thawing out.
while in Bremen ind. we went to an amish store & i found 3 huge chunks of smoked cheeses. one was horseradish which my dh LOVES & the others were smoked green onion & a smoked jalapeÃ±o cheese. i NEED to get some bags for my shrink wrap machine & get them divided before they dry out or go moldy. that should lasts for over a yr. wish that store was not 12 hrs away. they don't mail out.


----------



## susieneddy

We have decided it is time to lose weight so our meals will be changing. We will be watching the serving size and going low carbs 20-29 a day.

Breakfast was scrambled eggs with cheese and bacon or sausage.
Lunch yesterday was a Atkins meal for me, slices of cheese and one Campari tomato
Dinner was a soup made from an Atkins recipe and a salad. For a snack last night we had some almonds.


----------



## countryfied2011

You can do it SNE....i have been on maintenance since July...actually i lost a couple of more pounds which made my total 73. I feel so much better...and my bp stays around 110/65 

We have DGS again today and will take him home when mom gets home from work so I told DH that I think we will just eat out tonight. I hate the extra sodium you get but I will be ok because I have eaten mostly fruits and veggies today.


----------



## susieneddy

thanks Countryfied. We did the Atkins thing a few yrs ago and we both lost 8 lbs in 2 weeks. Unfortunately we were going on vacation to visit a friend in Az. We blew it out there 

Breakfast is a repeat. Lunch was leftover soup from last night. Tonight we are going to eat Thai food. That maybe a problem since so many meals come with rice or noodles.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was tilapia with rice and broccoli. Didn't give any thought to dessert at all as I was busy chasing chickens most of the afternoon. That's ok though because we are all trying to lose weight (some of us are trying harder than others!) so I plan to try to cut back some on the baking. Although I do substitute applesauce in place of the oil in most of my recipes anyway.

Way to fo Countryfied and SNE on the weight loss. I'm down 58 pounds, but I still have a long way to go!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I got the frozen peaches thawed- got a big can of them from Sams club last yr & split them up into cool whip containers. so i pulled out the last 2 yesterday, thawed & added some frozen strawberries & blueberries. tasted pretty good. also found the last 2 pieces of dh's favorite-popeyes chicken- so i thawed that & crisped it up in the micro cooker. he was in hog heaven. this afternoon if i get time I am making a mix of ground turkey & beef & turning it into Emerils spicy meatloaf in patty form. so much easier than a loaf & they freeze so easy in baggies. very convenient for us.
need a few sale items..one is having arm roast on sale for 2.99 & steak for 5.pp a lb. i'll try to get some of each for dh. been a while since he got steak.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner at the Thai restaurant was delicious. Susie had the Green Curry with chicken and I had the Massaman Curry with chicken. Both came with rice but we only ate half of it.


----------



## light rain

I had saved chicken drippings from a roast chicken and I added picked chicken, onion, lots of high d mushrooms, a little salt, heavy black pepper and towards the end I added some cut up Portuguese kale. Then stirred just a little cream in. We had that over some brown rice and saved some leftovers for adding to another meal. * I also sprinkled sesame seeds on top at the end.
Shouldn't have done that because of my DH"s plate, though... :nono:

I am beginning to appreciate the kale which is much more like cabbage or collards. I took the thick stem of the leaf and cut it up and boiled it in just water this am to see what it would taste like. Pretty good! Would have been better if I hadn't let the water boil out... :heh:

Congratulations CF and CM22! I am down about 8 lbs. from last year and working on another 8. It really does make a difference on how ya feel. Also I was beginning to have trouble leaning over to tie my shoes. My stomach got in the way... :facepalm: Now it is much easier. Makes picking black walnuts off the ground easier too! :thumb:


----------



## light rain

20 to 29 carbs a day? I don't think I could/would do this. Hope it works out ok for you two. I went and looked at the nutritional info on yogurt and honey and I'd be over the limit at one meal... :Bawling:

I am having difficulty digesting fat in my older years so I could not eat too much without stomach protest. I have cut back on serving sizes and carbs. I try to eat more veggies and grow more each yr. We are eating more beans, which has a lot of carbs but also a lot of fiber... They do cancel out some of the carbs I believe. 

What do other folks do with sesame seeds? I have been just having a spoonful here and there. I like the taste. I put some on the chicken meal last night and it caused problems with DH's plate like I said earlier. I am also grinding them and putting them in water to water some of the plants I brought inside for the winter. I heard they disrupt fungus gnats growth in the soil. Maybe it is the copper in them... I also read that if a person is allergic to cashews they may react to sesame seeds as well.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain, 

When I eat my breakfast of 2 scrambled eggs with 1 oz. of cheese and 2 slices of bacon is 2 carbs. 

The soup I brought for lunch had 5 carbs. I added 1 oz of cheese and a tomato. Total carbs was 7.

You might be surprised how many foods have no carbs or very little carbs. 

It worked for us before so hopefully it will again


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast was my usual yogurt w/ granola and pineapple.

Treated myself to Subway for lunch. I had the Chopped Chicken salad. Yummy! I don't think Subway falls into the same category from a digestive standpoint, as fast food.

Dinner tonight was meatloaf w/ baked potato and green beans. My meatloaf is half beef and half venison to cut the fat. You can't tell from a taste standpoint!


----------



## pixiedoodle

none of my meal plans worked out today so we just had odds & ends. dh finished of the last sm. bowl of chicken & noodles, a salami sandwich & a salad & the mixed fruit left from yest. i had salad & fruit . went grocery shopping as they had beef roasts on "sale" for $2.99 a lb...not a sale in my books but now & then i've got to give the dh a hunk of meat.... 2 large roasts that i'll cut into 4 small ones . they will be big enough for him to have 3 meals from each of the 4, so i think it should get him thru the winter. i'll save all the broth & scraps for stews etc. tom. i'm going back to see if i can actually afford a pkg of strip steaks on sale for $6.00 a pound...which is outrageous to me.. i will cut those in half & they should be about the size of a deck of cards... and i'll freeze the rest. he'll be happy he's going to be getting " real meat"! poor guy.


----------



## MO_cows

Good old tomato soup and grilled cheese tonight. Had some leftover hot dogs so sliced them up into the soup. Call it "scout camp" night I guess!


----------



## susieneddy

light rain,

I failed to mention that the 20-29 carbs a day only last for 2 weeks. According to Atkins a person should lose 8-10 lbs during that period depending on your starting weight.
One you reach that you go to Phase 2 where you add more carbs. Then on to Phase 3 and finally Phase 4 where you should be the weight you want.

We are on a Thai food kick. Last night we had a Red Curry with veggies and chicken. We added red pepper flakes for some heat. It wasn't hot enough for me so I added extra hot sauce.

Breakfast and lunch is a repeat of the past few days.


----------



## Mickey

.......


----------



## Mickey

.............


----------



## Mickey

Okay, trying this again.
I had to scratch the chicken dinner Tues night because dh had to work late. So I made a baked pasta casserole instead, easier to re-heat. So we're having the chicken tonight.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday was women s church meeting and luncheon--we had chicken/dressing peas, jello salad and apple crisp...i had everything but the crisp Had to go back to church last night for bible study so I ate a Lean Cuisine. Today's schedule is empty so i am going to fix a nice nutritious supper...maybe have salmon patties havent had them in awhile.


----------



## MO_cows

We're having breakfast for dinner. There is some bacon in the fridge I need to use up, and I have frozen blueberries. So bacon and blueberry pancakes it is!


----------



## susieneddy

Mickey said:


> .......





Mickey said:


> .............


I thought Mickey was using Morse Code to tell us what dinner was


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> We are on a Thai food kick. Last night we had a Red Curry with veggies and chicken. We added red pepper flakes for some heat. It wasn't hot enough for me so I added extra hot sauce.



I left off part of dinner last night. Susie took a some Cauliflower and put it in the food processor. When she was done with it the Cauliflower looked like rice.
The red curry went well with it and it saved us some carbs.

Oh tonight's dinner will be the same thing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

the neighbor gave dh 2 nice thick slabs of salmon, pre-seasoned so i cook that up this evening in the micro cooker. i have spinach ready to cook up & whatever sleaze i can find in there. 
been a busy day & things sometimes just don't work out exactly as planned. i spent the morning making a huge batch of turkey/beef Emerils spicy meatloaf patties. the are nearly the size of a saucer & about an inch thick. it made 12 & i baked them off in the oven. they cooled & i stuck 11 in baggies in the freezer & he'll eat # 12 tom. after work.
i will go to the store tomorrow, (even tho i intended to do it today & didn't get it done) to see if i can pick him up a pkg. of steaks on sale. then off to Aldi's for basics i am totally out of.


----------



## light rain

I was running around this am. When I got home I nuked a small potato and put a link of Polish sausage and sauerkraut and a dollop of sour cream and had that for lunch. 

I was going out to visit a friend so I had little time. Came home after a nice chat and was gifted a big bag of fresh black seeded simpson. :dance:

Thanks Susieneddy for more info. I just couldn't comprehend living on that low a carb diet for an extended period of time.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pixiedoodle said:


> the neighbor gave dh 2 nice thick slabs of salmon, pre-seasoned so i cook that up this evening in the micro cooker. i have spinach ready to cook up & whatever sleaze i can find in there.
> been a busy day & things sometimes just don't work out exactly as planned. i spent the morning making a huge batch of turkey/beef Emerils spicy meatloaf patties. the are nearly the size of a saucer & about an inch thick. it made 12 & i baked them off in the oven. they cooled & i stuck 11 in baggies in the freezer & he'll eat # 12 tom. after work.
> i will go to the store tomorrow, (even tho i intended to do it today & didn't get it done) to see if i can pick him up a pkg. of steaks on sale. then off to Aldi's for basics i am totally out of.


 honestly! I HATE that spell checker! I definitely did not look nor use any SLEAZE found in the fridge!!


----------



## sandj81

Lol. Spell check can be a pain!


----------



## Mickey

LOL Eddy. The stupid thing wouldn't post so I did it again and then it posted all of them. And then there doesn't seem to be any way to delete them so that was my "fix" LOL


----------



## countryfied2011

Today is going to be a rainy dreary cool kind of day.....i foresee in our supper tonight some type of soup or stew ..lol Thank goodness for home canned food.. Grilled cheese sounds good too


----------



## MO_cows

I have one more round of leftover pork roast in the frig. Will reheat and put a veggie blend on the side. Make a little salad out of something. I have some radishes, they will make a pretty good salad sliced up with ranch dressing stirred in. Celery and onion slices thrown in, maybe some sliced black olives too. Someday I will publish a cookbook, "You can make a salad out of darn near anything".


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast today was 2 hard boiled eggs and bacon.

Lunch will be the Thai food from the other night.

Dinner????


----------



## sandj81

Pork shoulder roast in the oven now. Low and slow  celery onions garlic and taters all in the roaster. Can't wait !


----------



## HillBettyMama

Cleaning out the leftovers... Roasted chicken, salt pork, stirfry and rice will be transformed into burritos and fajitas.


----------



## pixiedoodle

heating up one of the giant Emerils spicy meatloaf patty tonite for dh along with a simple salad, the rest of the kidney beans & the spinach. bot some of those old duplex cookies at Aldies today... sometimes i just think they are pretty stinking good & then I won't have one for another 6 mths. i love them dipped in coffee.
tomorrow dh will finish off the other salmon fillet & i'll bake a potato & probably fix another salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner last night turned out to be kielbasa with mac N cheese and beets. We all skipped desert.

Breakfast this morning was a bagel with some strawberry jaw that I bought at the Amish market. I can honestly say this is the first thing that I have bought at this market in 25 years that we didn't like. That's okay though because my chickens aren't nearly as picky as we are!

Took the boys out to the local diner (local as in 2.5 miles from home!) for a celebratory back to school lunch that had to be postponed in Sept. We have been doing this since the boys we in kindergarten, but today was the end of an era as my oldest will be graduating this year (we hope!). It was fun but a little bittersweet too.

Because we are going skating tonight and hubby is working late and oldest son is at a friend's house, youngest son and I decided to do breakfast for dinner: good old bacon and eggs!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## countryfied2011

> Breakfast this morning was a bagel with some strawberry jaw that I bought at the Amish market. I can honestly say this is the first thing that I have bought at this market in 25 years that we didn't like. That's okay though because my chickens aren't nearly as picky as we are!


Well CountryMom I dont think I would like Strawberry jaw either....

Change of plans...i decided to make homemade pizza because the weather cleared up and it is was quite toasty outside. Maybe soup or stew tomorrow because a cold front is coming through tonight

Happy Cooking Everyone--Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, we had to shut our windows becasue it was so humid. We turned on our AC on for a while to cool the house down until it cools off outside

tonight's dinner was pulled pork BBQ salad. We had some homemade ranch dressing that we poured over the salad. It is one of those meals that have so few carbs you can eat more of it


----------



## light rain

Last night's supper was cod, leaf lettuce with scallions and cucumber and a slice of DH's homemade bread. I like the end piece with the crust. :bouncy:

I was out pulling scallions in the dark because of my superior time management skills... :hohum: I fear one day I am going to bump into a cougar or a skunk... I would attempt to scare the cougar but not the skunk.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be hot dogs and French fries as we are remodeling the kitchen and it is a mess! This will also be quick and easy so we can get back to work after dinner.


----------



## countryfied2011

Brrr..it really feels like fall/winter out there today...not quite so much winter but you can tell it is around the corner. Beef stew is on the stove, we just ate a bowl for lunch. The beef was canned back in 2012...opened up some potatoes from last years garden..added some peas and carrots and you have stew..

I start working at Kohl's next week...thought it would be fun to work a couple of days during the holiday season just to keep from sitting around all winter. They start you at 9.00 and 15% discount. I will only work a couple of days a week until after Christmas. The store i am going to be working at ranks 34 in the US of the Kohls. It is a really nice store...I will be in the intimates dept...haha The discount you get from Kohls in the mail and employee discount you can practically get things for free. :bouncy:

Got 40 lbs of chicken coming from Zaycons tuesday so will be doing a lot of canning and grinding next week


----------



## Mickey

We've had gorgeous indian summer weather all week, but it has cooled off tonight and according to the Weather Channel it's going to turn chillier.
Tonight we went to Wendy's for supper. I got the chicken/apple/pecan salad. It also has a bit of cheese and pomegranate seeds and pom dressing. It's really delicious. DH and mil had the usual fare. Burgers, chicken tenders and cheesy fries.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I baked 6 potatoes in the oven friday evening & used the 4 leftover to make baked potatoes & cheese soup yet. it's been a while since i made that. added onion browned, chopped the potatoes & browned them a bit-left on the skins, added a little spicy seasoning, grated cheese odds & ends. ran the pulverizer stick thru it & left it sorta chunky. tasted pretty stinking good. let it cool off & stuck in the fridge. i'll heat it up this evening when DH gets home from table rock lake & taking care of things for his mom. should be good with a grilled cheese sandwich. looks like we may be eating that for a couple of days as a side dish. i still have a cooked slab of salmon for dh to finish up as well.
so now they say the next 2 wks will be warmer than normal...this fall has been very odd. wondering how much winter/snow we'll actually be getting this winter in ks. & mo.???


----------



## countryfied2011

Just got in from Sunday school a few minutes ago..ate some beef stew for lunch and headed out the door shortly to start my day at Kohls...lol

This morning before SS I put pork chops in the Instant Pot and cut up yellow squash and cauliflowe and put in the fridge..so when i get home from work I will boil the squash with onions and make mashed cauliflower also took out a bag of corn from the garden. The pork chops were done when i got home from SS, will just re-heat later. I figured by doing all of that this morning it will be real easy to whip up supper when i come home. I work until 4pm


Have a great Sunday..


----------



## sandj81

Have some sauce going to make meatball subs tonight. Also have some venison vegetable soup going for lunches this week. The house smells fabulous.


----------



## MO_cows

Finished off the pork roast last nite by turning it into tostadas. Chopped the meat, stirred it into refried beans with a can of green chiles, cumin, etc. Fried up the corn tortillas fresh. Topped with fresh grated cheese and homemade salsa, you would never guess it was "upcycled". 

Tonite I intended to throw some sirloin steaks on the grill but they didn't thaw all the way and it was getting dark anyway. So we had kielbasa, corn on the cob, cottage cheese and peaches. Not the greatest Sunday dinner but no complaints.


----------



## Mickey

We had one of those cooked chickens from the supermarket for supper last night. I added some baked potatoes, Stove Top stuffing and carrots to go with it. I had a Klondike bar for dessert 
There's lots of chicken left so I'll probably turn that into a casserole for supper tonight.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had tortillas with chicken breast, onions and a pepper that we had grown that was bright red. Thought it would have been a hot pepper but I tasted it before cooking. I need to do better when picking and organizing/processing/seed saving... 

Today I just stoked up the wood fire a little and the very aged kitty is content. I've got to disperse more of the wood ashes in the new few days so I'll have metal containers open for the heating season. 

DH is making today's supper and I think it will involve Brussels sprouts but what else I'm not sure.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, Good luck at your new job. We like going to the Kohls out by us esp when we get the 30% discounts.

This past weekend we went to visit some friends in Alabama. We didn't do very well on our diet since we at out twice. We did have some good Greek food at a local place where they live. We go back home late and then I stayed up late watching the UT game I had recorded.

Sunday we meet some folks for Brunch at a place they like called The Garden Brunch Cafe. The food there was delicious and for the most part we were able to stay on our diet 

We got back on our diet last night. Dinner was a huge salad using Smoked Turkey Breast that we bought at Costco. I will be having that for lunch today. Breakfast was just two hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy

Pot roast in the crock pot as I type.


----------



## kemps

Between medical problems and us preparing to move we've been being lazy lately. We are spending all our energy on either packing/cleaning or me feeling sicker than a dog and in more pain than usual. We're hoping to be moved by next month and once settled I can start making yummy dinners and stuff again. I found some yummy recipes I am hoping to make soon so yay! We haven't had tater tot hotdish yet this fall and I am craving hard. I also got a recipe for crockpot apple pie oatmeal that I have to try!


----------



## countryfied2011

we had gym today and also weekly grocery shopping trip....We picked up one of Publix Rotisserie chickens with sides for lunch and leftovers from it and from last night will be the menu for tonight.

SNE...sometimes when you go out to eat you just have to do the best you can do...lol Sodium is the biggest factor. Usually when we go out to eat...i try to stay with salad, meat, veggie you cant go to wrong with that...no bread or pasta but i rarely eat that at home either..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh made it home from his moms & i had a big pot of cheesy baked potato soup ready. it about killed us both . haven't had heartburn that bad for a couple of years.... going to have to share that with others!. tonite he'll finish off the salmon fillet & i'll make a nice salad & whatever else i can find in the fridge. not much in the mood to cook today cause i was up all nite taking PEPTO!!!


----------



## countryfied2011

PD, what did you have in the soup to get heartburn????


----------



## MO_cows

Sloppy joes tonite and tater tots. I made the sloppy joes from scratch with home raised beef so hopefully that offsets whatever happened to the taters at the tot factory!


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent the day at the hospital with my mom, as she was having surgery on her hand. She's fine. Since I knew this was coming I made a big pot of stew yesterday so if Mom needed me to spend the night, hubby and the boys could just heat up the stew and be all set. I brought stew to my Mom too. She didn't need me to stay (my aunt lives with her) but they just called and told me the stew hit the spot since she was in need of comfort food!


----------



## sandj81

It's my oldest boys 12th birthday today! He chose spicy chicken sandwiches for dinner (I make a homemade version of Wendy's spicy chicken) and of course we'll have cake


----------



## light rain

We have some cooked chicken with mushrooms that are leftovers. I plan to make brown rice with celery and onion to go with it. Maybe some cooked apples. 

The celery was a plant that I bought as a little one in the summer. I've got it under lights and hope to harvest lots of greenery for soups and stir fries. Today I'm going to cut most of the stalks off and put them in the food dryer. I dried some onion rings a couple of weeks ago and they make a great snack food. Nothing on them, just the onion. The only requirement is everyone in the house eats them and not going out into public until the next day... 

*last night DH cooked Italian sausage to go with the Brussels sprouts.


----------



## pixiedoodle

countryfied2011 said:


> PD, what did you have in the soup to get heartburn????


cheese & 1/2 & 1/2 !!!

killed US!!!!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

warming up spicy pork chops from the freezer for dh. tonight & i'll add a baked potato & a salad. 
i am making yeast waffles for the freezer. takes about an hour for the batter to be ready. i let them cool on the oven racks & then place a paper towel between them & place 4 to a gallon ziplock bag & toss in the freezer. so easy to re-heat in the toaster oven for a quick breakfast for dh.


----------



## susieneddy

pixiedoodle said:


> cheese & 1/2 & 1/2 !!!
> 
> killed US!!!!!!


wish there was a dislike button


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be pork chops, baked potatoes and green beans with chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## light rain

Supper changed for us a bit. I was planning to make brown rice but went shopping at 4 stores so got home, put everything away, talked with our son and "discussed the merits of rap music" (or lack thereof). Then in order to get some sustenance for DH and myself I used leaf lettuce, cucumber, scallion and chicken breast. DH was disappointed there was no brown rice, but, another day. He likes ranch dr. I like blue cheese.

Went down to 26 last night and the Senposai greens look great. Gonna have more of those next yr. I like the taste better than Swiss chard.

I pulled three old bales of hay out of the goat barn. They've been gone for more than 10 yrs. Attempting to make a straw bale cold frame on the south side of our house. 

Pixiedoodle, I love fat in milk, olive oil, sesame oil, grape seed oil, and most other forms. But it doesn't love me and I have to be careful about quantity and timing. I use to be very skeptical of my MIL saying the same thing about 15 yrs. ago. Karma... I hope she can look down and have a chuckle about my revelation...


----------



## countryfied2011

I am so ready for bed...lol After bible study today...I came home and DH and I put up 40 lbs of Zaycon chicken. 20 lbs we ground, 10 lbs went into chunks for kabobs and nuggets and 10 lbs went into tenders. Go to work tomorrow so had to get it all done today. I do have maybe three pints left of the ground to can--might just freeze it..Also homemade chicken broth that i used in the canned ground chicken. I really would have like to gotten more canned ground but a girl can only do so much in a day. We did get around 35 ground chicken patties frozen. The price of the chicken when i order was 1.68 lb for boneless skinless breast.


----------



## Jlynnp

Today DH took me out to lunch at a local Mexican Restaurant where we both had a Burrito - YUMMMM. Tonight we had Sloppy Joes. Tomorrow we will be eating out at Olive Garden for lunch as it is Veterans Day and they have free lunch for Veterans. I am thinking Kelbasa and Noodles for dinner. I will also be thawing out some beef bones to make a nice broth and then make a big pot of Veggie Beef soup. Some to eat this weekend and some for the freezer.


----------



## Mickey

We had meatballs in brown gravy w/rice and spinach. Later when neighbor came over to watch the debate (she doesn't have a tv) she and I each had a Heath bar Klondike. Yummy


----------



## mekasmom

I am going to BB pork loin for for shredded bbq sandwiches.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, 

I have to ask what Zaycon chicken is? Never mind, I just googled it. I haven't heard of buying meat that way. How is it and what all do you buy?

Also you must be using a pressure canner like the All American brand.

Last night we had a salad and a beef roast cooked in potatoes, onions,mushrooms and carrots.


----------



## kidsnchix

Today I am making a wonderful French Onion Soup with Garlic Toast for supper. Perfect for this overcast, cool rainy day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

strangely warm & extremely windy & we're under a tornado watch...in november?!
thawing a small strip steak for dh & I'll add garden green beans & breaded tomatoes using our stewed toms from the garden. may even toss in a baked potato since i forgot to cook it last nite. still have some brownies with walnuts for a sweet treat. i need to drag some milk out of the freezer so i can make pudding for tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Gonna make stir fry with sirloin steak. With a frozen stir fry blend with sugar snaps, and I'll add fresh sliced mushrooms to bulk it out and because they pair so well with beef. Minced ginger and garlic, too. My basic beef stir fry sauce is beef broth with generous amount of soy sauce, thickened with corn starch. I think I'll give it some Asian chili sauce too. 

Last nite we just snacked because we went to see DGD in the veteran's concert at school.


----------



## countryfied2011

> I have to ask what Zaycon chicken is? Never mind, I just googled it. I haven't heard of buying meat that way. How is it and what all do you buy?
> 
> Also you must be using a pressure canner like the All American brand.


SNE, we like Zaycon a whole lot, i have been buying from them now for about 1 or 2 yrs. I get their chicken and their 93/7 beef which is 3.99 lb. We like it a whole lot better than store bought meat. I am also getting their pork tenderloin this winter which was 2.99lb. I hope to catch their cod the next time around. I found out about it from the folks on HT. They also just started with the 80/20 beef for 2.99 lb for 40 lbs.

I dont have an all american but I do have a Presto, I got at Walmart and have been using it for 8 yrs now..lol I keep saying I am going to buy one but my Presto does what I need it to and it didnt cost me an arm or a leg..

Tonight was a mish mash of leftovers..


----------



## light rain

I made a beef noodle soup with sliced beef, fresh ginger sliced thinly, scallions, garlic, mushrooms (frozen), soy sauce, green curry, egg noodles and greens. It was good.

I have a batch of garbanzo beans ready to cook in the crock pot tonight. 

Even with temps. dropping to the 20's the parsley is still going along strong with the mints and the greens. Warm tonight though...


----------



## countryfied2011

I was going to make chicken sloppy joes with some of the ground chicken I didnt get canned. I put half of it in the freezer, I also had a 1/2 gallon of stock left. DH loves dumplings so I thought ok dumplings with the stock. I made my dumplings and there was still quite a bit of stock left and I didnt want to make more dumplings so I added the ground chicken instead of making joes...still need more thickning so i added amish egg noodles.... I guess you could call it ******* chicken, dumplings and noodles..haha It was pretty tasty though, also added a garden salad. We are both stuffed now. 

Good stick to your ribs food for this cold front that came through. I think Sat am it is suppose to be in the 20's


----------



## MO_cows

We had round 2 of sloppy joes. Still some left, I think I will freeze it and bring it back out in a month or so.


----------



## Mickey

We had beans and franks, sliced tomatoes and pickles. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night I made myself a big salad for dinner. I'm on my own this weekend since Susie is visiting her sister in Mo. I think I will survive just fine.

We had frost here this morning and I didn't check the peppers last night since it was dark when I got home. I hope they are okay so I can harvest them tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I had home made chicken and home made noodles,peas,carrots. Hot Mexican chocolate for dessert.


----------



## light rain

We had spaghetti last night. Tonight I'm going to try my hand at pot stickers. I had an omelet and Russet apple for breakfast. DH is having bacon ends and fried eggs for breakfast.

The cold front from out west arrived with wind and falling temps. Glad I cut up the (mostly) dead tree that blew over a couple of weeks ago. It's an easy fire start and we have good solid locust and oak until we get our wood delivery...


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast and a big green salad. We've been on sugar and carb overload this week with a dozen cupcakes and an apple pie brought in the house, so I'll take some back with dinner!


----------



## light rain

I made the pot stickers. I steamed some, boiled some and fried some in peanut oil. I like the fried ones the best... :grin:

DH liked them too and I still have more of those little, thin wraps so I'll try again in a few days. I know I need to grind the ground pork to a finer consistency. (It was hard to get the pork and cabbage in the middle of the wrapper). When the first ones were too bland I started getting heavy handed with the 5 spice and the galangal. I was doing this new dish trying not to step on our 20 plus yr. old kitty and his buddy, Yahoo, who was hoping I'd drop something tasty. :hair

Please remember all the families that are hurting in France and also pray for wisdom for all the leaders of countries...


----------



## MichaelZ

Doing a 10 pound "dry run" turkey in our tabletop roaster today. Got a #24 pounder for Thanksgiving. I put the 10 pounder in the frig overnight. Then put in water in the sink for 4 hours early this morning. Our steel sink really sucks away the cold! It was mostly thawed. Cooked it on high 475 for an hour and a half to brown and then turned down to 185 or so to cook 3 or 4 more hours. We will see. This is how I cook our meat chickens, and they come out tender. I only brown the meat chickens for an hour or so. 

Got the 24 pounder at 99 cents a pound. The 10 pounder was $1.29 a pound - still darned cheap.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was leftover chicken and dumplings...today had a women of the church luncheon and took chicken casserole and thought there might be some left for supper----only a smidgen left. So stopped at Jim& Nicks and picked up pulled pork and pulled chicken, slaw and beans for supper. There will be plenty leftover to freeze because I bought a lb of each of the meats. 

Tomorrow is 3rd Sunday Brunch after church, I think I will make tuna mac salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to a local neighborhood "pub" to eat last nite. i think it was HGH$$$ & not so good. won't go back for sure. today i had enough stuff to make cabbage & dogs creole. simple, easy cheap & ok. not as good as i remembered... probably won't make that again either. been a while & had a small amount of cabbage, cut green pepper & a few extra hot dogs hanging out in the fridge so just used them up. one more serving in the fridge for tom. for dh. then it's on to something else.


----------



## MichaelZ

Update: My turkey was good, but a little dry. I found a similar method at http://www.food.com/recipe/perfect-turkey-in-an-electric-roaster-oven-339453 I will go with this one for the BIG one coming up in a week and a half. Only 30 minutes of initial browning (rather than 1.5 hours) and then cook without opening the top at all for the duration specified. And in the recipe cited, they preheated the roaster a bit . Today's bird was sandwich meat, and plenty good for that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had pasta salad, shredded chicken,hard boiled egg for lunch going to have home made beef peppers stir fry for supper. Went to play and dinner theater that one of my cousin is in. Enjoyed the evening, laughed till I thought I was going pee my britches.


----------



## sandj81

Tonight is the hubby's birthday. He requested bacon and blue cheeseburgers


----------



## countryfied2011

Two ways that I have found make the moistest turkey...one was using Williams Sonoma Turkey Brining Blend I found out about it from Pioneer Woman several years ago...the other is to take mayo(I use Dukes) and mix seasoning with it and spread it all over the turkey and under the skin. Also you let the turkey rest about 45 minutes. I havent used the brine in a long time(because it is time consuming) but we are hosting this year and I am going to do it again.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Dinner was jalapeÃ±o elk burgers with sweet potato fries. For lunch, simple salad with home made mozzarella and ol vinegar dressing. Breakfast was a large omelette with the same mozz plus herbs and jalapeÃ±os... And now I am baking brownies


----------



## DianeWV

Enjoying college football and made a big pot of vegetable soup.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham, baked beans, green salad and cornbread.


----------



## light rain

Last night was roasted chicken, chick peas and some bread pudding. I haven't made b. pudding in about 40 years. It came out ok (needed more liquid) but since it's carb city I'll probably just make it once a month. :hohum:

I've got a pot of root veggies cooking now with three fresh bay leaves which I intend of having with a little salt, pepper, butter and sour cream. DH will probably have his usual of yogurt, banana and coffee when he gets motivated. 

We were gifted a whole box of winter squash :bouncy: by a kind family yesterday and we are looking forward to enjoying them as the winter weather progresses. So delicious and so good for the body! :heh:


----------



## CountryMom22

That winter squash was a wonderful gift Light Rain!

We are working hard trying to get the kitchen up and functional again before Thanksgiving so we had pizza for dinner last night as there was no way I could get to the stove!

We should have a better grip on things today so the plan is BBQ chicken and a green salad to make up for all of yesterday's carbs. Unfortunately, we splurged on the carbs and the pizza wasn't very good!


----------



## MO_cows

Made pizza tonight. My recipe makes 2 crusts so one lump of dough is in the freezer for future pizza or calzones. 

Got leftover cornbread, I'm thinking it needs to become dressing soon. A little Thanksgiving warm-up.


----------



## susieneddy

I haven't posted since Friday. I had a busy weekend around here.
The pepper and okra plants were dead. I managed to pick the peppers that were looked okay. Today I had to cut some branches from a big tree limb that fel in our backyardl. I cut most with a hand saw because a certain party didn't want me to use the chain saw without someone around. Cutting with a hand saw wears you out..lol

Sat. morning I made a onion, mushroom and turkey breast omelet. I bought a rotisserie chicken from Publix for dinner Sat/Sun night. Plans changed and I went to eat where my DD is a bartender. I ended up eating a salad, broccoli and a Louisiana steak. They did a good job cooking the steak.

Sunday breakfast was 2 fried eggs and some Black Pepper Spam. Boy was that good 
Lunch was some sliced turkey breast with mayo on Romaine lettuce leaves.
Dinner tonight was the chicken I bought Sat. with some cole slaw and a salad.

I have already cooked up breakfast for the week for me. Breakfast and lunch tomorrow will be a repeat of breakfast and dinner today.


----------



## Mickey

We had Chinese last night and had the leftovers for supper tonight. DH and mil had brownies for dessert, I had a Heath bar Klondike


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have pepper plants,tomato starts growing in the living room window. Planted garlic cloves this weekend in window box along with scallions. Got kale and peas still growing in the garden. Thinking about making breakfast for lunch, scrambled eggs,sauteed mushrooms, julienne peppers, onion,garlic. Comfort food on dreary day. Having leftover for supper, I'll be busy quilting for the veterans in the local nursing home. Got 19 quilts to make there, 3 baby quilts,1 big sister quilt. One big ---- 3 D Dragon quilt to make for my oldest son. One cariture quilt quilt to make for my youngest son. Glad I got food made up and in the freezer already for weeks like this.


----------



## sandj81

Made a ham dinner last night. Used the leftovers to make ham salad for sandwiches this week. Think I'll make cheesy cauliflower soup for dinner tonight it's always a hit!


----------



## Mickey

It's chilly and breezy here today; a good day for making some freezer meals. I have so far made stuffed peppers, beef burgundy simmering as I type this, and have a pork roast in the oven. I also have several big boneless skinless chix breasts that I'm going to put on to stew for some pot pies and chicken salad. The last thing to do is make apple crisp to have for dessert with the pork roast tonight. 
It's such a good feeling to have a bunch of meals all ready in the freezer


----------



## pixiedoodle

MIL on her way here. tom. she flys out of kci to chicago & changes plans & flys on to dubai UAE for a few wks stay with the other son. she is 85 going on 25! there's not enough money in this world to make me want to fly to dubai any time let alone now.
cooked four 1/4 lb smoked applewood  flavored turkey patties, caramelized bell peppers & onions, & i have 8 lg. cinnamon apples with red hots in the oven now. going to toss a salad together when the meal is ready to serve. sure smells heavenly!!


----------



## countryfied2011

leftovers in the name of chicken...veggies on the side


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner is chicken and coleslaw. Basically a repeat of last night.


----------



## countryfied2011

That is one thing that never get old around our house is chicken...DH and I bth love it...


----------



## CountryMom22

Had my usual greek yogurt with granola and pineapple for breakfast.

For lunch I made tuna salad with apples and onions on whole wheat. I know that sounds terrible, but it's really good! And healthy too!

Dinner tonight was a venison roast in the crock pot with a salad and brownies for dessert. It was nice to come in from the barn to dinner ready to be eaten!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite we had ham, creamed spinach with mushrooms (more like spinach alfredo), applesauce and leftover cornbread. 

Tomorrow I am going to do something creative with part of a jar of spaghetti sauce left over from pizza night. I'm thinking of braising tenderized round steak in it, a la "Italian steak".


----------



## light rain

Last night I made salmon patties with 2 eggs, panko bread crumbs and Old Bay seasoning. They were pretty good. 

Our son has been recommending for a long time that we watch a documentary on Netflix called Jiro Dreams of Sushi. My DH doesn't like documentaries, especially with sub titles but he set it up for me and stayed for a few min. to make sure it was going ok. He ended up watching the whole movie and we both liked it a lot. Can't wait for DS to call and ask "have you watched it yet?". :heh:

Made me want to really start learning to prepare sushi. Not with the raw seafood but with cooked. 

I wonder if there is some way to grow wasabi in zone 4... :shrug:


----------



## pixiedoodle

MIL came to spend the night yest. on her way to Dubai UAE to visit with other son thru dec first. so we ended up eating at OG & brot home a small box of leftovers. also i had made 4 quarter pounder Smokey -applewood turkey burgers & baked apples with red hots so we'll have several options for the next few days. mil brot her leftover bagged salad she didn't eat here too. looks like lots of salads the next few days.getting anxious to make some fruitcake this yr. need to find some decent dried fruit & get started. i am running a bit late this yr. but who cares...it's still going to be good whenever we eat it.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Beef soup in the crockpot. It's been cool lately, so it sounds good.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Kefir yogurt with raw honey for breakfast. Lunch was homemade sourdough grilled cheeses with heaps of sauerkraut. No clue what to do for dinner tonight but I have lots of homemade mozzerella to use up so I am thinking a casserole or sourdough calzones...


----------



## countryfied2011

Changed up the menu tonight...we had cod, dh had bake potato, cream corn and broccoli and cheese...i had Sweet potato fries and broccoli and cheese


----------



## CountryMom22

I was busy today and not feeling particularly inspired so dinner was tilapia with a salad and green beans. Dessert was ice cream as I didn't have time to bake.


----------



## light rain

I had sweet potato, brown rice and pickled ginger. DH is getting his now and he is having sweet potato, brown rice, egg salad. 

I buy seeded rolls from Walmart and started putting them up in the freezer to keep them. I found out a few days ago a person needs to put them in a freezer bag and not leave them in the bag from the store. It gets brittle and then when you're half awake in the morning and you go to get a bagel or something else from the freezer you touch the bag, it falls apart and everything tumbles everywhere... :grit:

The ones that fell in the freezer I put in a freezer bag. The ones that fell on the floor I wiped off with a paper towel and put in a sandwich bag in the freezer, just for my consumption. :ashamed:

I found out that I can heat a frozen roll quite nicely in a crock pot on high. I also am learning to bake sweet potatoes and white potatoes in the crock pot.


----------



## sandj81

light rain said:


> I had sweet potato, brown rice and pickled ginger. DH is getting his now and he is having sweet potato, brown rice, egg salad.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy seeded rolls from Walmart and started putting them up in the freezer to keep them. I found out a few days ago a person needs to put them in a freezer bag and not leave them in the bag from the store. It gets brittle and then when you're half awake in the morning and you go to get a bagel or something else from the freezer you touch the bag, it falls apart and everything tumbles everywhere... :grit:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that fell in the freezer I put in a freezer bag. The ones that fell on the floor I wiped off with a paper towel and put in a sandwich bag in the freezer, just for my consumption. :ashamed:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out that I can heat a frozen roll quite nicely in a crock pot on high. I also am learning to bake sweet potatoes and white potatoes in the crock pot.



I have definitely had this happen. Not fun.


----------



## MO_cows

The Italian steak last night came out good. I added some bell pepper, onions and garlic after browning the meat. And the meat was fork tender, always a plus. Also reminded me I haven't made Swiss steak for awhile, I'll make that the next time round steak is on the menu. 

Tonight, burritos with sides of Mexican rice and corn salad with salsa dressing. 

The weather is cooling off so a pot of chili is in order. Probably hold off until the weekend to make that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Putting on pot of 15 bean soup, cornbread, fried taters for supper. Probably throw bit of ham. In with beans. Lunch will be peanut butter and banana sandwich,glass of milk.


----------



## susieneddy

last night I got to eat better than I had been eating while Susie was gone. She cooked up a pork roast in some brown gravy. She also cooked some chopped up cabbage with onions. I asked where the apples were in it. She said they have carbs and we are cutting back on them. I knew that I just had to pick on her


----------



## sandj81

Had some leftover pork loin so I added that and some bacon to sauce and I'll toss in pasta. Plus garlic bread of course


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh is on my bad side today so if he wants to eat he better figure out how to re-heat something in the micro or go hungary. today i do not care!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was a shepherds pie and some french style green beans. We get to go to one of my children's first band concert. That ought to be interesting. :teehee: :heh:

My wife and I were able to go to Texas to see my oldest graduate basic training. A proud moment for sure.
(He's the handsome one in the center - the pic is kind of fuzzy, but for opsec purposes - it was a picture that didn't have last names clearly shown on uniforms.  ).









At the end of September/Beginning of October my wife and I were able to go on a cruise for our anniversary. We survived hurricane Joaquin (the cruise ship diverted a different way on the way back to FL and we still got to experience category 2 winds and rain while the ship was rocking from all the waves, lol).

Other than that, I've been cooking, canning, etc - but life has been almost to busy lately. I have missed all of my cooking friends here at HT - and hope that somehow I can catch up on posts.


----------



## sandj81

pixiedoodle said:


> dh is on my bad side today so if he wants to eat he better figure out how to re-heat something in the micro or go hungary. today i do not care!



Ooh boy ! Naughty hubby. We all have our days lol. He'll eat good again tomorrow


----------



## Jlynnp

We are having left over Beef Stew tonight with crescent rolls. I have a pound f stew meat thawed and in the fridge so I think I will start a pot of Beef Veggie soup tomorrow.


----------



## whistech

MO_cows, can you tell me how you fix your swiss steak? My Dad used to make it when he was alive and I loved it. Haven't had good swiss steak in about 40 years. 
Thank You, Arlie


----------



## light rain

Sniper, welcome back!


----------



## countryfied2011

Yes it is good to see you back Sniper--sounds like yall have been pretty busy. Congrats to your son...

I worked all day at Kohl's yesterday didnt get home until 5 so I made DH hamburger helper(glad i had a jar of hamburger meat) he also had peas and garlic bread. I had a chicken patty(cooked a bunch up the other day)with green beans and raw zucchini and yogurt dip


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a deconstructed stuffed red pepper. Instead of using rice she used yellow squash. She cooked up all of the ingredients in a skillet then spooned it over halves of red peppers then slow cooked it in the oven at 250Â° for an hour or so. Once it was done we sliced some Kerrygold Sharp Cheddar and melted it on top of the peppers.

We have enough of it leftover so that is dinner for tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

whistech said:


> MO_cows, can you tell me how you fix your swiss steak? My Dad used to make it when he was alive and I loved it. Haven't had good swiss steak in about 40 years.
> Thank You, Arlie


Salt, pepper and lightly flour the meat (round steak) and lightly brown in big skillet, usually in bacon fat. Take the meat out, put in onion, celery, garlic and cook in the drippings to soften a little. Put the meat back in, dump diced or crushed tomatoes over all. A quart of home-canned, or the 28 oz can from the store. Add a shot of wooster, cover and simmer until the meat is good and tender. You can put in a bay leaf and sprig of thyme for more flavor. Shake the pan or stir once in a while so nothing sticks. Sometimes I put in sliced potatoes to cook right in the tomato "gravy", sometimes I make mashed potatoes on the side. 

It's a very simple dish but the flavors just go together so well.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I've got chicken broth in the canner, about 13.5 pints. Not sure where I'll fit it all, but it's great to have on hand.


----------



## CalicoPrairie

sniper69 said:


> My wife and I were able to go to Texas to see my oldest graduate basic training. A proud moment for sure.
> (He's the handsome one in the center - the pic is kind of fuzzy, but for opsec purposes - it was a picture that didn't have last names clearly shown on uniforms.  ).


Congrats on your new graduate. Our daughter went through basic at Lackland and finished 4 years ago. She went on to DLI and served up north (can never remember the base name for some reason), and is now stationed down here in the reserves. Lackland (and San Antonio in general) was such a great experience for us. Seeing your photo reminds me of how proud we were (and are) of her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, another rainy Nov. day here. We are all starting to come down with the sniffles (I think, or it could just be from turning the heat on) so chicken soup with French bread is on tonight's menu. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## whistech

MO_cows, thank you so much for the swiss steak instructions. Sounds delicious and I will be trying this in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## pixiedoodle

our green beans, small baked potatoes & dh had a warmed up turkey burger from test. stopped at Sprouts for fresh produce & a fee nuts & choc. covered fruit from the goodie bins.
been looking all over for a couple of deviled egg totes but can't find them. i may have to improvise.


----------



## light rain

I took leftover chicken, mushrooms, garlic, peas, low sodium chicken broth and semposai greens and cooked them up. Put it over some penne pasta. 

DH is having some blackberries and I may crack some black walnuts for a snack. 

With colder more seasonable weather blowing in I plan to bake some winter squash tomorrow and DH is going to rummage around in the freezer to see if a pork roast is somewhere in there. We have an order in for some coarse ground ground beef for chili over the weekend. Got to start using those pinto beans... :hrm:

When our daughter and son in law were here this summer I sent them home with several small pepper plants that came from a parent plant that I've had for a couple of years. One of the plants survived the round about trip back home and we were discussing it's heat level last night. The little plant had 4 or 5 peppers on it now. So I suggested they cut one off and try just a little bit chewed up. Our son in law tried it first and agreed it had heat. :flame: Then our daughter had a piece a little farther from the end. Oh well, :run: they both agree those little peppers will definitely spice up a stir fry or a stew. :happy2:

The parent pepper appears to have kicked the bucket under the lights in the LR but in a pot next to it I have about 10 little ones standing about 7". 

I asked them about what they were going to do with the rest of the picked pepper. :idea: They were waiting for their roommate to come home and give it a try...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I went to the store today,got a few bargains. Supper tonight was ham sandwich,15 bean soup,apple cake.


----------



## Mickey

We had the last of the pork roast tonight in hot pork/gravy sandwiches w/corn and applesauce. Tapioca w/whipped cream for dessert.

Welcome back Sniper


----------



## light rain

Got up and put a few logs on the fire. One cup of tea almost gone.

DH and I discussed the 7 lb. pork roast he found in the freezer last night. He said he would just leave it uncovered in the kitchen. I said no, bacteria may grow on the outer portion. He said then I'll put a kitchen towel around it. I was still worried and said put two.

We now have a 7 lb. pork rock in the kitchen. :hrm: :smack :catfight:

I'm going to put in a big pot of water and hope that it starts to defrost before he gets up and moving around...

Everyone have a great weekend coming up!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Plain prego on pasta & dh will have hamburger meat in his.+ garlic toast made from free buns i found in the freezer, small salad & some sort of fruit to finish off the meal. cold & dreary & ugly out today! i jut want to crawl under 2 down comforters & call it a day!!


----------



## countryfied2011

Havent done a lot of cooking here the last couple of days...been getting ready for our church bazaar tomorrow. Last night we had to go town to set up tables for it at 7pm last night so we just ate out. I just got home a little while ago from being there since 9am...I have to be back there at 5:30am to help cook breakfast for the bazaar and will be there until tomorrow evening. DH had the leftover HH before I got home and I just ate some raw zucchini and cajun crab dip...and will yogurt shorltly for my supper


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight supper was stir fry beef,peppers,onions,mushrooms,garlic,with brown rice,quinnoa,Thai red rice,black rice pretty good I'm full. Been cold all day.


----------



## Mickey

We had tuna casserole w/green beans. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## whistech

Mo_cows, I made your swiss steak last night! I followed your instructions up to the part about simmering on top of the stove. What I did was, after I got everything together in a deep skillet and boiling, I put the lid on the skillet and placed it in the oven at 325 degrees for 2.5 hours. I also added thick sliced red potatoes on to of the tomato gravy. It was so delicious and tasted almost like my Daddy used to make. Thank You again for your delicious recipe.


----------



## MO_cows

whistech said:


> Mo_cows, I made your swiss steak last night! I followed your instructions up to the part about simmering on top of the stove. What I did was, after I got everything together in a deep skillet and boiling, I put the lid on the skillet and placed it in the oven at 325 degrees for 2.5 hours. I also added thick sliced red potatoes on to of the tomato gravy. It was so delicious and tasted almost like my Daddy used to make. Thank You again for your delicious recipe.


I bet the meat was falling apart tender! That's an excellent way to make it, even more flavor development. The "simmer on the stove" method is quicker so that's the way I usually go. 

Especially at this time of year, around the holidays, those dishes we remember are just so good. Maybe the dish isn't really anything extra special, we are just remembering the love it was cooked with!


----------



## countryfied2011

Hamburger steak and veggies


----------



## misscory

I made home made noodles with bacon and cabbage~


----------



## HoofPick

I'm hosting thanksgiving this year and had only made turkey once, so tonight was a practice run. It turned out perfect! The gravy ended up being thinner than I like but I know how to fix it for next time.


----------



## pixiedoodle

veg beef soup at the neighbors & a lot of junk food. will try to do better tomorrow!


----------



## MO_cows

Good looking bird Hoofpick!

We had sirloin steak, pan fried sweet potatoes, green beans with onions and heated up the leftover "creamed spinach and mushroom" dish. DS invited himself to dinner, he was home alone, so I broiled the steak and then cut in thin slices for serving to s-t-r-e-t-c-h it. Saved the bone along with others already in the freezer; a pot of "sirloin beef stock" is in our future.


----------



## light rain

Last night DH roasted the big pork roast along with our own potatoes, onion and carrots. Carrots and onion were store bought. I cooked up part of a big flat, blue gray pumpkin from Frey Farms/WM. It is really sweet and tasty with nothing else on it. :grin:

Yesterday was the beginning of deer hunt so I was wearing my orange hat when going outside to get wood etc...

Went down to about 12 degrees last night and the Brussels Sprouts look expired. :=0( Stay warm folks.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH's family( kids and grandkids) are coming today---I wasn't expecting him to ask them to eat...haha...sometimes he forgets to discuss it with me first...which that is ok I dont mind feeding, just sometimes it is easier to have notice when you have been so busy for the last couple of days :gaptooth:. 

So the menu is pizza from Walmart(they have pretty decent pizzas). A friend made Jalapeno Jelly for the bazaar yesterday and I bought some..picked up some cream cheese and crackers also at Walmart...so jelly,cream cheese and crackers is also on the menu. Going to be a snacky kind of day today :grin:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am ashamed to say I have never cooked a turkey, mainly because that is such a waste for just me. Turkey legs, turkey breast yes, I make a mean baked ham with whole cloves,pineapple with honey glaze,baked sweet potatoes,green bean casserole.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a pot of chicken stock simmering on the stove and the house smells great. Had a couple of carrots and dab of celery withering in the veg drawer so the stock pot is a good way to use them and not waste them. Cleared out a little room in the freezer, those vacuum sealed chicken carcasses don't stack very well...

For dinner tonite, going to bake split chicken breast with pineapple, onion, ginger, garlic, soy sauce and call it Polynesian chicken. Wish I had a red bell pepper! Rice on the side.


----------



## Jlynnp

Ok, I admit I have never made or eaten sweet potatoes. Now my sister uses canned ones she puts them in a skillet with butter and brown sugar, once warm she tops them with marshmallows. Now I want to try them for Thanksgiving and it will just be the 2 of us. How would I prepare them if I buy raw sweet potatoes??


----------



## light rain

Scrub the sweet potatoes with a brush and cold water. Stick them with a paring knife and either bake in the oven until they give when you squeeze them. You can also bake them in a crock pot. 

In the oven you can enclose them in aluminum foil or put them in a baking dish. If the potatoes are good all you really need is a little bit of butter on them... I would do a test run before Thanksgiving just be comfortable cooking them.


----------



## Mickey

I usually nuke them


----------



## Mickey

Had soup and sandwiches for supper tonight, well it was last night now. LOL


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dinner tonight was home made stir fry beef,(celery,onion,peppers,red,yellow,orange,mushrooms) diced apples,rice medley


----------



## sniper69

Jlynnp said:


> Ok, I admit I have never made or eaten sweet potatoes. Now my sister uses canned ones she puts them in a skillet with butter and brown sugar, once warm she tops them with marshmallows. Now I want to try them for Thanksgiving and it will just be the 2 of us. How would I prepare them if I buy raw sweet potatoes??





light rain said:


> Scrub the sweet potatoes with a brush and cold water. Stick them with a paring knife and either bake in the oven until they give when you squeeze them. You can also bake them in a crock pot.
> 
> In the oven you can enclose them in aluminum foil or put them in a baking dish. If the potatoes are good all you really need is a little bit of butter on them... I would do a test run before Thanksgiving just be comfortable cooking them.





Mickey said:


> I usually nuke them


I've cooked sweet potatoes in a pot of water on the stove (like regular taters) and cook to fork tender. Also like baking them (mmmm baked sweet tater with some butter and brown sugar on top sounds good right now) - I cook them in the oven at 375 F and either wrap in foil or put on a cookie sheet (if doing them as fries I do them a little different  ), I've also microwaved sweet taters, fork a few times on each side then put in the micro and nuke them like doing a regular potato in the micro. 

I like sweet potatoes plain, with butter and brown sugar, with maple syrup, in pies, made as fries or chips, mashed (they are excellent mashed!!!), even ate baked potatoes with sour cream and salsa once over 20 years ago... In other words, I don't think I've met a sweet potato I didn't like. :rock: 

For spice - usually cinnamon or nutmeg works. If mashed, I'll add some salt and pepper at the table along with a pat of butter.


----------



## MO_cows

Sweet potatoes are really good, and they have more nutrition in them than white potatoes. I like to mix white and sweet potatoes together for mashed potatoes. Also like to pan fry sweet potatoes just like white potatoes, and a little sprinkle of garlic powder and salt at the end really makes them good. Sweet potato fries are excellent, especially with BBQ and dipped in the BBQ sauce instead of catsup. I actually like them better as a "savory" vegetable and not drowned in brown sugar and marshmallows like people do for the holidays.


----------



## susieneddy

We left Friday morning heading to Missouri to watch Tennessee play Missouri in football so it was eating out all weekend. We got home last night where we just had some almonds for a snack in the evening. 

Looks like everyone else had some good food.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating spgty sauce & pasta for tonite with some re-heated garlic toast. may whip up a cake mix for a sweet treat. i have fresh diced & sugared pineapple chunks to go on top of the cake & cool whip too.


----------



## sniper69

Friday night was Chinese food from one of the local restaurants.

Saturday saw a chuck roast with some french onion soup added in the crock pot then some mashed potatoes and corn were served on the side and a thin gravy was made from the liquid left after cooking the meat.

Sunday morning was donuts and cinnamon rolls. For supper it was leftover day. 

For tonight I have some ground beef thawing out - just trying to decide what kind of meal it will be made into.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sounds like everyone has been cooking up a storm! Over the weekend I was working at our FFA Alumni's Farm to Table Breakfast, so cooking at home was at a minimum.

Got home from the breakfast about 3:00 Sunday afternoon and jumped right back into working on the kitchen, so dinner last night was pizza. I was not cooking one more thing!

Dinner tonight was Lemon-Pepper Chicken with a salad. Cupcakes and/or ice cream for dessert. Starting all the prep work for turkey day and being so focused on Thursday means I have no idea what we will eat between now and then!


----------



## countryfied2011

DH had leftover pizza.. I had southwestern quinoa with black beans,corn and mango made by Path of Life, also had baked sweet potato fries, raw zucchini and a packet of tuna fish...I know what a combination...:huh:


----------



## MO_cows

Tomato soup and ham salad sandwiches tonight. The soup was homemade so not quite as much of a copout as it sounds.


----------



## susieneddy

last nights dinner was the leftover deconstructed stuffed peppers. We steamed some broccoli to go along with it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last nite we had leftover spotty with sauce & meat on dh's. warmed up a couple of garlic/buttered rolls i toasted. they are past their prime so went in the trsh this morning. will continue o re-heat what i find in the fridge & keep it simple this week. trying t use up so much of this pre-cooked stuff in the fridge. not cooking or having thanksgiving dinner here but going to spend it with my 2 bros. & families. may go out with dd over the wknd for thanksgiving meal.... guess i'll save that turkey for a cold day in january or feb.


----------



## countryfied2011

we had chicken sloppy joes, dh had regular fries and creamed corn, I had baked sweet potato fries and green beans. Probably wont be dessert because I am pretty full.


----------



## sandj81

Had white chicken chili. Soo good! I made extra so we could have leftovers


----------



## MO_cows

An "international" one skillet dish tonite. A frozen Italian veggie blend, stir fried a little with onion/garlic, then threw in Polish sausage, diced tomatoes, and Italian seasoning. Garlic bread and applesauce on the side.


----------



## light rain

We had a trip to the big city and ate at Olive Garden. It was good.

Also stopped at Whole Foods and got some olive oil and the biggest pomegranates I've ever seen. Hope they taste as good as they look...

Everyone have a happy and safe Thanksgiving! :happy2:


----------



## Mickey

We had leftover sausage gravy on toast and green beans. Blueberry pie for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was a Pork Tenderloin baked with sweet potatoes and onions. 
Breakfast was 2 hard boiled eggs.


----------



## countryfied2011

Wishing all my cooking buddies...A Very Happy and Safe Thanksgiving..I am thankful to have yall for my online buds....

I worked today so it was Aldi's BBQ ribs, bake potato and a veggie...I also work from 6am to 4p BF...:happy2: I will probably be wacko when I get home 

Enjoy the day my friends and Happy Cooking


----------



## Michael W. Smith

With deer hunting season to start Monday, decided several days ago to get some of last year's deer used up. 

So after thawing in the fridge, we had deer back strap loin that cooked in the crockpot all day with cream of mushroom soup and herbs and seasonings. It just fell apart. My wife peeled potatoes in preparation for tomorrow's mashed potatoes, so she boiled a few and we deer and potatoes and gravy.

After Thansgiving, I will have some deer steaks that cook in the crockpot. Between my son and I, we have enough tags for 2 bucks and 4 doe. 6 deer won't fit in the freezer - but should be able to get 4 or 5 in.


----------



## Mickey

I baked all day so dh picked up some subs for supper...good guy:goodjob: 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Like CF I am grateful for our little cooking community


----------



## pixiedoodle

pending ice storms for here & the place we were going to travel to today & back. so, we decided to stay home. not worth an 8 hr drive on a good day let alone in ice storm territory. don't have turkey to bake-still frozen. so i am now baking the pumpkin pie cake & have stuffing, cranberry sauce, yams & i'll cook dh a strip steak. he'll be happy & i will be as well. 
enjoy your families today & your delicious meals!


----------



## susieneddy

We spent Thanksgiving Day at my son's house. It is big enough for all of us plus more folks if he wanted to invite anyone.
We had ham, sliced turkey breast, spinach and bacon quiche, green beans, mac and cheese, corn, bacon wrapped dates, mashed potatoes and rolls. It was my son's girlfriends birthday so we had a Dairy Queen Ice Cream Cake and a pumpkin pie. Needless to say we were stuffed.
We took home the ham and leftover quiche which was breakfast today.

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving,


----------



## CountryMom22

I cooked Thanksgiving Day for 20 people, so even after sending leftovers home with people, we still have a lot left. Works out fine with me as I could use a few days withour worrying about what to eat!

We are going to take a break from the turkey thing though and have kielbasa for dinner with some of the leftover potatoes, carrots and other side dishes that have taken over my fridge. The turkey is too perfect for sandwiches to use it as another main course!

I really enjoyed cooking for so many, and when my Mom arrived with my Aunt, they just jumped right in to help out. That's the way we make great memories!


----------



## light rain

We had a really nice meal with family yesterday. I had some pickled asparagus for the first time and thought I've got buy some of this. Also some pickled Brussels sprouts. Really good!

Everything else my SILs made was done perfectly. 

Today I made a tuna and pasta salad. I'll let it meld for awhile to bring out the flavors. Also have a Peruvian sweet potato that is cooling down in the crockpot. First time I've seen a purple skinned sweet potato.  Hope it is tasty...


----------



## sandj81

Yesterday we went to my in laws. I brought mushroom risotto and chicken wing dip. So I had it pretty easy.  it was a good day. Tonight it's pretty warm out so we are grilling some chicken and making a pasta salad. Very summerish.


----------



## MO_cows

The "anti-Thanksgiving" dinner, we made a pot of chili.


----------



## Mickey

We had turkey & stuffing sandwiches for lunch, then took a break from the turkey and for supper had pork pie w/winter squash. Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

For breakfast today we will have leftover ham and quiche. 
The remainder of the ham/bone is in a pot with some beans to cook all day.
Since we really didn't have a traditional Turkey for Thanksgiving we went looking for one yesterday. The local IGA grocery store had fresh turkeys on sale for .50 a pound. We bought 2. One is in the oven now and the other will be cooked over the Christmas Holidays. That same store had Hormel Fresh Pork Picnic Shoulders for .98 a pound. We picked one of those up also. If we had enough freezer space we would have bought 2 or 3. We got a great recipe from Cooks Country on how to cook it so the skin is nice and crispy


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to burger king & had a soft serve ice cream cone as well. that was the best part of the meal!may have an app this evening. looked for a new dishwasher today. sure are getting pricey! decided not to fix the old one again & i's only a few yrs old. piece of junk & from sears I hate to say. constantly broken down. bad choice obviously....


----------



## light rain

I made pork filled wontons with a dipping sauce for supper tonight. We also had pumpkin pie that was from the Thanksgiving dinner.

I think we'll have cod tomorrow with rice and Swiss chard. I had planted some this summer in a large pot and brought it inside on the porch when the temps. started falling. So far it looks pretty good.


----------



## Helgen

I made turkey pot pie yesterday with the leftover Thanksgiving turkey and veggies. It was delicious. Going to cook up the turkey bones for stock to make soup next week. Desert was baked apples with cinnamon, raisins and brown sugar in the center, served with leftover cream from thanksgiving pies.


----------



## sandj81

We didn't cook thanksgiving dinner at our house. We do however get a turkey every year from DH's work. So gonna cook it today we love leftover turkey and we don't have any. Well do mashed potatoes and veggies with it. I made pumpkin bread and I'm making a black raspberry pie for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

Thursday was typical Thanksgiving fare. Friday evening I had to work, so my family had leftovers and I ate some crackers, pickled bologna, gruyere cheese with a few dashes of tabasco (a light meal, lol). 
Saturday we had Jet's pizza.

Tonight the plan is to use some of the leftover turkey and instead of chicken tortilla soup, make a turkey tortilla soup.  I'll probably only have a small bowl as I still need to get some sleep before going to work tonight at 10pm.


----------



## light rain

This morning I had one big herring from Polar and now just finished a freebie apple and some cheese slices. 

I'll have another cup of hot tea before I go out and start stacking wood in the hoop house. I would like to cut some wood that is too long for the stove but am hesitant to do so because it is the last day of deer season. I don't know if the chainsaw noise would spook the deer in the area...


----------



## MO_cows

Sniper I bet you will love the Turkey Tortilla soup. I think turkey takes on TexMex flavors even better than chicken.

Last night we cleaned out leftovers for dinner.

This morning, a continental breakfast of grapefruit and banana-oatmeal muffins to use up some bananas that weren't getting any younger.

Tonight, oven fried chicken and I will take another stab at sweet potato balls. If I get a good result, will make them for the extended family Christmas dinner. My great grandma made them but nobody had the recipe. There is a Paule Deen version that is close, so I'll be tweaking that a little to try and get the ones I remember very fondly from childhood. A ball of mashed sweet potato with a crunchy coating and melted marshmallow oozing out of the center. And she made them with grandkids playing right under her feet in the kitchen and simultaneously carrying on multiple conversations with her guests.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to golden corral & took dd & her dh. cheaper than cooking a big meal & soil is a HUGE eater! left over tomorrow. mil returning from Dubai UAE on tueday nite so better have something easy to re-heat on weds. don't think she'll go back to her lake home till thursday. then i'll work on a recipe for gumbo/jambalya for christmas dinner with biscuits form red lobster recipe etc. better make some coconut christmas pie as well or chocolate poke cake with caramel & big big salad. trying to plan & keep it simple!


----------



## countryfied2011

Dad found fresh turkeys Friday at Krogers for .29lbs he bought him one and us one. 18lb and I put ours in the freezer. I survived working 10 hrs on BF, it was interesting to say the least...there was a lot of people in spurts but it wasnt a nightmare like they show on TV. Yesterday spent the day with DD and DGS, she had to return some things to Bass Pro and we shopped Opry Mall and ate lunch...I enjoyed it and was gone all day. Supper was fix it yourself....haha

Today I put a pork loin in the crackpot and we had pork loin, southwester brown rice quinoa and black beans and I roasted Brussels sprouts. I also made two turkey tetrazzini casseroles with the left over turkey, one I cooked to eat on this week and the other I froze


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight I'm having 15 bean soup, cornbread, fried potatoes.


----------



## Tiempo

I just heated up some personal sized chicken tikka masala pies I made and froze a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Dad found fresh turkeys Friday at Krogers for .29lbs he bought him one and us one. 18lb and I put ours in the freezer.


We thought we got a good deal at .50 a pound. That is a better deal but unfortunately it is Kroger selling them. I won't shop there esp. after I found worms crawling around between 2 pieces of fresh fish I bought there.


----------



## susieneddy

Tiempo said:


> I just heated up some personal sized chicken tikka masala pies I made and froze a couple of weeks ago.


got a recipe


----------



## Tiempo

susieneddy said:


> got a recipe


I used a tikka masala flavor packet from the Indian grocer, and added shredded chicken, cooked potato, green peas, cooked mashed cauliflower, a bit of good quality chicken bullion, heavy cream and black pepper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

have 3 dif. soups thawed out in the fridge. we'll choose one & i'll add small salad & a bread of some sort to go with it for this evening.
headed to retina surgeon today for a follow up retina check from the last surgery about 6 wks ago. will sure be glad when i can see something out of that eye besides the big purple splash & the blur behind it!
I plan on keeping it easy in the kitchen all week!


----------



## light rain

We had the cod last night with brown rice and Swiss chard. When I went outside to feed outdoor animals I grabbed some Brussels sprouts and a small broccoli head and cooked them up in the juice from the cod. It also had butter in it. DH liked that much better than the Swiss chard and we are committed to growing more Brussels sprouts next year. I think I've got to plant them where they get more sun...

I did get out yesterday and stack wood. Will do more today. Trying to ensure constant source of dry fire wood available and also burn off some of those tasty but nasty calories from Thursday. 

Countryfied, I admire you getting out and working again, especially on B.F. A good example for me to see that someone else is doing it, whether temporary or permanent. I am a fair amt. older but still in possession of "most" of my faculties. :heh:


----------



## pixiedoodle

light rain said:


> We had the cod last night with brown rice and Swiss chard. When I went outside to feed outdoor animals I grabbed some Brussels sprouts and a small broccoli head and cooked them up in the juice from the cod. It also had butter in it. DH liked that much better than the Swiss chard and we are committed to growing more Brussels sprouts next year. I think I've got to plant them where they get more sun...
> 
> I did get out yesterday and stack wood. Will do more today. Trying to ensure constant source of dry fire wood available and also burn off some of those tasty but nasty calories from Thursday.
> 
> Countryfied, I admire you getting out and working again, especially on B.F. A good example for me to see that someone else is doing it, whether temporary or permanent. I am a fair amt. older but still in possession of "most" of my faculties. :heh:


 i am nearing 70 & I too think i have MOST of my marbles but if i could get the eyes & the brain to function together at the same time it would be a whole lot easier to feel like I am "Old but still sorta on the ball".


----------



## sniper69

MO_cows said:


> Sniper I bet you will love the Turkey Tortilla soup. I think turkey takes on TexMex flavors even better than chicken.


MO_cows- thanks, it did turn out excellent. Got a compliment from my wife on how good it tasted. I thought it turned out well too. I used a copy cat recipe for a Max and Ermas style tortilla soup, and then did a few tweaks to it (I like adding hominy and black beans to mine). Also instead of just velveeta, I also added some muenster and gruyere cheese to it. Here is a link to the base recipe I used http://recipes.robbiehaf.com/C/605.htm The exact changes I made were doubled the amount of flour and butter (1/2 cup of each instead of 1/4 cup), added a can of drained black beans and a can of drained hominy after adding the rotel, and with the velveeta added - I added about 4 slices of muenster and 4 slices of gruyere cheese (I had some extra from when I bought some at the deli, they were normal sandwich slice thickness).

Tonight will be something simple, more than likely breaded fish cooked in the oven and some tater tots, and some sort of vegetable on the side. I still need to get some more sleep before my shift at work tonight. 

I placed an order with Zaycon, so will get to try there ground beef out after the delivery in a few weeks.


----------



## countryfied2011

I took the leftover pork loin and broth and added lentil soup mix, celery and carrots. We ate that for lunch. Tonight was one of the turkey tetrazzini's I made yesterday from the leftover turkey.



> I won't shop there esp. after I found worms crawling around between 2 pieces of fresh fish I bought there


SNE, I try not to shop there either..there have been a few times that meat I have bought there has already started rotting. My favorite places are Publix, Sams and Aldi. My dad still seems to like to shop there..lol

LR...I enjoy going to back to work for right now and I guess that is because I am doing it because I want to... not that I have too...But who knows one day it might be a have too. After 3 1/2 yrs of being retired its nice to know that I still can do it..I think DH is enjoying his time to himself also..haha


----------



## MO_cows

Well this isn't what's for dinner, it's true confessions. I confess, I made mac n cheese out of a box. With polish sausage and cottage cheese and pineapple.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have bible study this morning and its rabbit processing day...DH is going to do it while I am gone this morning. I am thinking a meatloaf would taste good...I need to fix something that we would have for a couple of days to eat on because I work W and T. 

I know I need to make some bread...or pull a loaf of store bought out of the freezer(keep a couple of loaves in there for just in case)

I cant believe it is already Dec 1, it goes so fast...next thing you know we will be talking about starting the garden..:huh:

Sniper...hope you enjoy the Zaycon beef as much as we do...


----------



## CountryMom22

What a rainy, dreary day! Hubby and oldest son will both be working outside today so I thought Sloppy joes and French fries for dinner sounded good. I still have a tiny bit of leftover veggies from Thanksgiving to finish instead of the fries, and I'll add some broccoli and the kids will be happy.

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## sniper69

countryfied2011 said:


> Sniper...hope you enjoy the Zaycon beef as much as we do...


countryfied - thanks. It is the 93/7 so figure it should be good. Also I bought some chicken for the March delivery. With the discount that was available on Nov 25th it made for some decent prices.  I'm still trying to figure out when the cod will be available for sale.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sniper..I have the pork tenderloin coming sometime and I to have the ground beef this month...haha Yes I cant wait for the cod to come out...I didnt get it last time but will this time.


----------



## susieneddy

We can't wait to order from Zacyon but it will be next year before we can.

Susie took the 2 cooked turkey legs and made a turkey wild rice soup with it last night. I decided to have more leftovers of the turkey and dressing. Now I am officially tired of it so the rest goes into the freezer.

Lunch today is a Atkins freezer meal and a salad


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite it was rotisserie chicken and salad. I had to run to Sams club because we were on the brink of a milkbone emergency. Heaven forbid we don't have enough milkbones in the house for the dogs to get many treats a day. They have my dad well trained!

I need to get a turkey started thawing tonite. They are having a holiday dinner at DH's job, and he knew I had turkeys in the freezer and volunteered one. Still deciding if he wants me to roast it, or he will deep fry it. 

Dinner tonite will be chicken pot pie with the leftover rotisserie chicken.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights supper was my version of homemade sloppy joes, chips, and corn. 

This morning for breakfast omelets were made. Lunch ended up being red beans and rice. Now to decide what to make for supper....


----------



## pixiedoodle

mother-in-lw arrived late from flight from Dubai yesterday evening. i had 2 small roasts, carrots, potatoes & pumpkin pie ready & waiting. sh is taking a nap trying to get past jet lag today. she plans on going home tom. morning to her lake house. she is anxious to see her little dog & i bet the dog will be thrilled to see her too. i will send leftover roast home with her so she doesn't have toward about cooking when she gets there.
more soup will be made with the roast beef, broth, vegs.& potato scraps. for the freezer.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is Garlic & Onion roasted chicken with a salad and beets. I made a lemon pound cake dusted with powdered sugar for dessert.


----------



## shellmar

Tonight's dinner was hot roast beef sandwiches and homemade french fries. 
I love french fries and ate way too many! :ashamed:


----------



## sniper69

shellmar - that sounds like a delicious meal. By chance was there any horseradish sauce on the side? (I love the taste of horseradish on roast beef sandwiches).

Tonight for supper we are having spaghetti with some sauce and cheesy garlic bread on the side.  I'm thinking of a salad to go with it too.


----------



## shellmar

Sorry, no horseradish sauce. But you can send me some of the cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## sniper69

shellmar said:


> Sorry, no horseradish sauce. But you can send me some of the cheesy garlic bread.


Can I trade cheesy garlic bread for a roast beef sammich? :idea:


----------



## countryfied2011

Worked 9hrs yesterday so supper was leftovers...actually I had meatloaf Tuesday night and then again for lunch and supper yesterday...Work another 8 hrs today. Have no clue what supper will be. Might have breaded shrimp and potato...Just have to stick the shrimp in the oven and bake...


----------



## sandj81

Yesterday I started the second batch of broth from the turkey I cooked Sunday. Smells wonderful  I made pork chops and cheesy cauliflower for dinner last night. And some chocolate chip cookies for dessert tonight im thinking I'll make a venison loin wrapped in bacon with a side salad.


----------



## susieneddy

We both had the Turkey and Wild rice soup last night. It was really good. 

We are trying to clean out all of the leftovers in the refrigerator so tonight maybe a little of this and that


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and french style green beans. With a full belly, I now get to go get a few hours sleep before work.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was Spaghetti with Meatballs and Italian bread. I made brownies for dessert.

It was so good! I used a meatball recipe that I got from a woman I knew more than 20 years ago. I haven't made these meatballs in almost that long. I had forgotten how good they tasted. Even youngest son who doesn't usually care for chop meat loved them.

I really enjoy being able to introduce him to new foods!


----------



## whistech

CountryMom22, can you share the meatball recipe? Thank You, Arlie


----------



## pixiedoodle

large fresh salad with avocado & cucs & cherry tomatoes. pumpkin pie cake for sweet treat...think that is the last of it FINALLY!!
tomorrow we'll try to finish off the roast & potatoes, & carrots & the scraps will go into the soup pot.


----------



## susieneddy

We didn't eat all of the leftovers last night so instead of bringing some for lunch I went to Popeye's Louisiana Chicken.

Dinner maybe the rest but I have a feeling it won't be


----------



## sniper69

Tonight is Chinese food night. I have some rice cooking and will get some things into the pan to cook and go over the rice.


----------



## grandma12703

Stuffed home grown bell peppers. (Brown rice, turkey burger, tomato sauce (home canned), onion, spices) Home canned green beans with a small piece of bacon, onion, salt and pepper (cooked for a long time over low heat). Banana bread made from banana's that my husband bought from the store for a full brown paper bag of ripe banana's for $1.00. I try to cook as much from homegrown as I can and what I can't comes off of the sale shelf.


----------



## shellmar

Supper tonight: Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, corn, broccoli and cranberry sauce. 
This meal is at the request of two teenage girls who are painting the bathroom in exchange for dinner. Gotta love free labor for meals! :grin:


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was just leftovers with a salad. Didn't have time to bake today, but that's ok because I just found out that I have to drive to roller skating tonight so no one has any time to eat dessert anyway!

Whistech, I'll be glad to share the recipe for the meatballs:

1# chop meat (you can also use ground pork, or mix the two.
1 egg
1 1/2 cups Italian bread crumbs
1 1/2 cups grated cheese, usually parmesan
1/4 cup water
garlic powder (to taste)

Combine all ingredients and form into balls. Fry in olive oil with 1/4 stick of butter added. I usually brown all sides and then finish cooking them in the sauce, but I have cooked them all the way through too.

Last night's meatballs were really good but a little dry. Since I used 2#s of chop meat, I should have used 2 eggs. Then again, I didn't have enough grated cheese, so that might have been the problem too. Just play with the recipe, it's real forgiving!

Enjoy!


----------



## whistech

Thank You CountryMom22.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday ended up being going to Camino Real for Mexican food, DH had a plate that had shrimp, fish, steak, chicken and chorizo with beans and rice, I had grilled chicken strips with poblano pepper, onions, mushrooms and zucchini with rice.

Tonight's supper was Starkist tuna packet for me, with quinioa, baked sweet potato fries and broccoli and cheese, DH had hot wings bake potato and broc and cheese.


----------



## simi-steading

Right now, I just opened up the smoker, and got 20 pounds of bacon I just smoked and am letting it cool.

I also have some baked potatoes sitting on the grill, and am getting ready to throw a couple T-Bones along side them..


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh hd more roast, baked potatoes & carrots from a few days ago. he's on his own for a sweet treat. I had a salad & had a few yogurts earlier today. guess i should scrounge up a sweet treat for tomorrow. bet there's cake or browniies or something in the furze. if not I can always make brownies... betty crocker & i are good friends in the brownie department!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

3ounce beef rib broiled, bok choy lettuce, cherry tomatoes, mushrooms salad, baked sweet potato, 2 tbsp olive oil, 2 tbsp rice vinegar apple for dessert.


----------



## light rain

What is rice vinegar apple?

Been enjoying the chili DH made.  I just added a little sriracha to it for myself. I will cook some brown rice later and maybe make a fruit salad. We're also enjoying coleslaw that a kind friend gave to us. There are leftovers to be used up so that will probably round out today's meals...


----------



## MO_cows

Eggs and toast for breakfast. Ugh, not enjoying those storebought eggs with the sickly pale yellow yolks. I paid almost $4 for cage free, brown shell, omega 3 eggs and they still aren't half as good as ours. Old hens, molting, and short days are taking a toll. 

Pizza for dinner tonite. Already have the dough for the crust in the freezer, so just have to cook off the sausage and chop the veggies/mushrooms. Since dinner will be so easy, maybe I should make dessert for a change?


----------



## countryfied2011

> not enjoying those storebought eggs with the sickly pale yellow yolks.


I have a feeling we are going to run out of eggs this winter also...I usually start the winter with at least 12 dozen...we are no where near that..

Fish for supper tonight..and veggies on the side


----------



## simi-steading

I just had me a BLT made with that fresh ho-made smoked bacon... OH WOW!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

we had warmed up soup from the freezer i thawed a few days ago. bought a few things on sale at the store for christmas while they were cheap. also bought peanuts in the shell & micro popcorn. haven't had popcorn for over a year & i surely do LOVE popcorn. hopefully none got down in the gum where i just had gum implant surgery a few months ago. hope all is healed well enough to tolerate a few pieces of popcorn!!


----------



## Jlynnp

MO_cows said:


> Eggs and toast for breakfast. Ugh, not enjoying those storebought eggs with the sickly pale yellow yolks. I paid almost $4 for cage free, brown shell, omega 3 eggs and they still aren't half as good as ours. Old hens, molting, and short days are taking a toll.
> 
> Pizza for dinner tonite. Already have the dough for the crust in the freezer, so just have to cook off the sausage and chop the veggies/mushrooms. Since dinner will be so easy, maybe I should make dessert for a change?


My girls are still laying wonderfully, we are getting around a dozen a day. Fingers crossed they keep it up.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing so far. Not real hungry, might be peanut butter and crackers with a big glass of milk


----------



## light rain

Went out shopping yesterday and changed my mind. There was a good sale on N.Y. strip steaks and I bought two of those. Every once in a while you need to treat yourselves... :happy2:

Today... leftovers.


----------



## CountryMom22

We've been really busy this weekend so comfort food that is quick and easy was on the menu. Dinner last night was waffles and bacon. Dinner tonight was porkroll and eggs.

The kids still get a kick out of breakfast for dinner... and they are 16 and 18! Guess I'll have to get back to real cooking tomorrow!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made a pizza.

This morning, a scramble with the leftover pizza toppings - mushrooms, italian sausage, onion, green pepper. Thought about a frittata but why take the extra time to serve it in a wedge instead of a pile? Also I like eggs on the creamy side and frittata always browns. 

Tonite, a ham slice, hash browns and spinach salad. The salad was the star. I made some grapefruit "supremes" as the chefs say to top it with, and used the grapefruit juice in the viniagrette.


----------



## Mickey

Last night we had tomato bisque and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches. Tonight was fried ground beef w/brown mushroom gravy on mashed potatoes and corn. Ice cream for dessert both nights.


----------



## countryfied2011

Saturday we had special visitors from HT....Dh and I really enjoyed spending time with them. Cant wait to do it again. I wont mention names yet in case they wish to remain anonymous :whistlin: 

DH and I finished off processing all but 6 rabbits. If I had another 15 to 20 I could have sold those. DH wants to build me more pens....Supper Saturday was cod, and veggies

Last night was bbq chicken, and sides

Tonight will probably be leftovers..


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is hamsteak w/ brown sugar and pineapple with baked potatoes and beets.

Dessert is chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## susieneddy

Now why would we want to remain anonymous. It was really nice meeting you and you husband. We all got a long so well you would have thought we had known each other for yrs 
Once Susie gets back in town hopefully we can get together again soon.

I am on my own for food this week but I will do okay. We have leftovers from O'Charleys and we went to Publix so I could get a few items for lunch this week.

Breakfast was hard boiled eggs and Jalapeno Spam.
Lunch was a can of Progresso soup.


----------



## simi-steading

I'm about to go out and put some wings and drummies on the grill for some Hot Wings tonight..


----------



## sniper69

Last night my family went to a church holiday dinner while I slept (had to work last night). So I ended up eating something that I generally won't eat - a mcd's double cheeseburger and small fry (it sounded good at the time and was fast :shrug: ).

Tonight there is manicotti and also stuffed shells in the oven, then some cheesy garlic bread is ready to go in as soon as the other stuff is done cooking. 

countryfied and susieneddy - sounds like a great time and a great meal you all had together.


----------



## Mickey

Eddy, my dh loves the hot Spam too :shocked: It's way too hot for me.

I took a package of the Thanksgiving turkey from the freezer this morning and stewed it for a turkey pot pie for supper tonight. Chocolate cream pie w/whipped cream for dessert.

Edited to add: I forgot to say how much I envy you Ed and Countryfied for being able to get together. I'm sure it was a great time and I wish I could have been there too


----------



## HillBettyMama

Tiempo said:


> I used a tikka masala flavor packet from the Indian grocer, and added shredded chicken, cooked potato, green peas, cooked mashed cauliflower, a bit of good quality chicken bullion, heavy cream and black pepper.


You have inspired me to make some elk n'tatter curry for supper


----------



## MO_cows

At 6 am, I was making gravy! DH had a holiday luncheon with his co workers today and we sent turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce and gravy. I prepped the turkey yesterday and used one of those cooking bags so all he had to do was pop it in the oven up at the shop. Also made the dressing yesterday so it was a "heat and eat" dish. The cranberry sauce came out very good. I use the recipe on the bag of cranberries, except orange juice in place of water, less sugar, and a cinnamon stick in it while cooking. I added a slice of ginger this time, too. 

So, tonight me and dad had leftovers. DH said he ate so much earlier he just wasn't a bit hungry. And, bless his heart, he brought home a sampling of the desserts. I have dibs on the nanner pudding!


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating the very last o the roast, carrots & potato scraps, the last spoonfuls of cranberry sauce & some black beans mixed with the mixed garden beans we grew this yr. etc. then on to something else tom. i will finish off the 1/2 cool whip container of soup & we'll both have a piece of cornbread to go with it.
i may drag some chili out of the freezer to thaw & add a couple of hots dogs & serve over fritos for tomorrow.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight will be chili with 15 canjun soup,homemade bread and sugar free apple crisp.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was fried tilapia for my guys and I had broiled salmon, with a salad.

Too busy to bake today, but that's okay. We have all been eating too much since Thanksgiving, and a lot of it hasn't been healthy foods. Time to get back on the wagon!


----------



## sandj81

Made pork tenderloin subs with homemade applesauce on the side tonight. My eight year old ate more than I did lol! Guess he liked it  also got some egg salad made for lunches this week. My little girls have started laying so we are "in" egg.


----------



## MO_cows

A one dish wonder tonight featuring ground beef and mushrooms. With onions, peas n carrots, rice.


----------



## light rain

Roasted chicken legs and coleslaw for supper tonight. We're going to be having company and I'll be buying a turkey tomorrow to defrost. I need to sit down and make a list of other foods we'll be having over the weekend.

DH is making me wooden wheels for one of the narrow wheelbarrows. I got all the extra long wood cut and stacked today so we'll be ready for another load. With the warm weather we're having we should be set for going into January.

Many things to be grateful for and I am... :heh:


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday was Taco Tuesday (or burritos depending on how one made them  ).


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Supper tonight will be chili with 15 canjun soup,homemade bread and sugar free apple crisp.


what is 15 cajun soup?


----------



## Mickey

Tonight we're having smoked kielbasa, baked beans, cole slaw, corn bread and bread & butter pickles.
Tapioca pudding and whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight we are having oven baked fried chicken with a salad. Dessert will be brownies. The kids did notice the lack of dessert last night!

I also started baking cookies for Christmas. Today's were Toll House.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner for me tonight was leftover rotisserie chicken with some spicy BBQ sauce on it.


----------



## gam46

As we are both packing to go our separate ways and are both weary, he chose one of his faves. We had canned chicken noodle soup. I added the most recently ripened tomatoes and sourdough bread baked yesterday.


----------



## light rain

Sorry gam46. Been there and done that a couple of times. Eat right and put one foot in front of the other until the scenery looks better. You'll be in my prayers...

Lots of hot tea and soup...


----------



## MO_cows

We did a round of leftovers from the Monday holiday dinner at DH's work. Turkey meat in gravy over dressing, cranberry sauce. I froze the rest of the meat, there was still a pound or so of boneless turkey meat left. I think a round of turkey enchiladas is in our future but I don't have cheese right now, so froze for the next grocery stock-up.


----------



## gam46

Annual Christmas potluck for Master Gardener group today, so we're both stuffed.


----------



## sniper69

Last night I had country fried chicken with gravy, mashed potatoes, and corn at Texas Roadhouse. My wife and kids had different items. 

Today the Zaycon ground beef order was picked up (with the help of my little ones, just got done putting 80 lbs. of ground beef in the freezer :teehee::teehee: ). We used the scale to make packages approximately 1.5 lbs. We put the measured out meat into baggies, then wrapped it in freezer paper. It is marked whether it is the 80/20 ground chuck or 93/7 (bought both). Now to repeat the fun when the chicken comes in March. 

Some of the ground beef (a touch more than a pound) is going to be used for supper tonight.  I'm still undecided what to make, lol.


----------



## countryfied2011

We have been going 100 mph around here the last few days...I worked yesterday--put a rabbit in the instant pot before going to work...came home and made Rabbit bog...had it for leftovers tonight also..

I have forgotten how hard it is to keep things done around the house when you are working...and i only work 2 days a week...haha..but there is gym twice a week and bible study once..


----------



## light rain

We had a good size burger each without the bun and coleslaw. I had a few pieces of dark chocolate afterwards.

I thought deer season was over for us but I was wrong. I heard a loud, low sound shot just after sunrise this am. I think it may have been black powder...


----------



## MO_cows

Turkey enchilada casserole. I had to run to wally world to get stuff for my oil change so I got some cheese and made 'em.


----------



## susieneddy

Susie and her cousin got home last night from SC. Her cousin is flying out today to go back home. It was easier for her to fly from here than from SC since the flight is only an hour to her home and it was a 4-5 hr flight from SC with a layover.

We had Chinese last night.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

15 bean soup with Cajun spices


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today for lunch home made chicken stir fry. Made with 1/4 cup of diced chicken,1/2 cup of julienne sweet potato, 1 cup of Chinese cabbage chopped thinly, 1 onion,1clove of garlic both chopped finely, 1 cup of mushrooms thinly slice. 2 tablespoons of olive oil,1/4 cup of thinly sliced celery, salt and pepper to taste.throw everything into skillet ready in about 10 minutes total. Vegetables crisp tender.


----------



## gam46

Nothing today. We've both been working hard so when I went into town to leave a load at the thrift store I picked up a couple of loaded burgers.


----------



## Mickey

Last night was chicken alfredo and salad. Ice cream for dessert. Today I had lunch with my neighbor: we had salad and acorn squash soup and chocolate pudding w/whipped cream for dessert.
Tonight will be Friday nite AYCE fish fry.


----------



## light rain

Mickey, what does AYCE stand for? Is your hubby going to do anymore fishing or is that over until warmer weather?


----------



## LittleMrsAdams

Beef stew and crackers. Didn't feel like making cornbread and all the veggies came from cans.


----------



## countryfied2011

NY Strips on the grill, baked sweet potato fries, and broccoli and cheese. It was 72 degrees out today...


----------



## CountryMom22

Been so busy I didn't have time to check in yesterday, so dinner last night was BBQ pork chops, baked potatoes with butter or salsa (I chose the salsa) with green beans.

For lunch today I grilled chicken breast and sautÃ©ed peppers and onions. Added some lettuce and cheese on a whole grain bun. Delicious!

Dinner tonight was chicken soup with rolls. Oldest son has a cold and I'm desperately trying to keep the rest of us from catching it!


----------



## Mickey

Light Rain, AYCE- all you can eat  
Some of dh's friends ice fish and have been trying to talk him into trying it for a couple of years now. He says he's going to try it for sure this winter, but so far it hasn't been cold enough to freeze up the lakes and ponds yet. So we'll see.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a roast thawed out, so it's pot roast for dinner tonite. With red wine and plenty of garlic in the braise. Which will make dark rich gravy for the smashed potatoes. 

We have been coasting this week on Monday's turkey, I think the guys will be tickled to see some beef on the table.


----------



## pixiedoodle

looks like whatever left overs i can find in the fridge along with a spicy metal patty i pulled from the freezer. dh going christmas shopping with dd so i may not even have to bother with that at all. that's ok too.


----------



## sandj81

We are having a Christmas party tonight so we are smoking some chicken, making burgers, meat balls, chicken wing dip, and misc other party foods. Did I mention that this year I could care less about having this gathering. Wish we weren't


----------



## countryfied2011

Been up since 3:30 am had to be at work at 6 am got off at 3pm...DH had leftover Rabbit Bog and I had Lean Cuisine because I had bog for lunch...and we still have more bog left. DH said he was going to eat some tomorrow and then I think the dog will get the rest..


----------



## gam46

My blessing today was being able to just warm up the casserole (salsa verde chicken mac and cheese) leftover from Thursday's potluck.


----------



## sniper69

Friday night ended up being a pizza night. (hello Jet's, I need to place an order for carryout.... ).

Saturday, for lunch we had Red Robin burgers and fries. Since we were still feeling somewhat full from lunch, for supper we made a double tomato bruschetta to enjoy. The double tomato, is because it has both fresh tomatoes and sun dried tomatoes in oil in the recipe. Dessert was some ice cream of various flavors.


----------



## MO_cows

We had a Sunday brunch. Pancakes with apples, and baked the bacon. I think bacon is soooo much better cooked in the oven. 

Haven't decided on dinner yet.


----------



## sniper69

Happy Sunday everyone. 

For breakfast, a breakfast casserole was cooked in the oven then enjoyed with some hot coffee.
For supper chicken breasts stuffed with a wild rice stuffing will be cooked with some mashed sweet potatoes, and more than likely either some fried carrots or green beans (still deciding on the vegetable.)
Dessert will be ice cream if anyone wants dessert.


----------



## CountryMom22

It's been a busy weekend here as we are all trying to put this beautiful weather to good use!

So dinner last night was BLT's.

Dinner tonight is keilasa with a salad and dinner rolls. Fresh made Spice cupcakes for dessert.

And right now I'm baking cookies for Christmas. I'm on my 3rd batch of oatmeal cookies! I'll be baking like crazy in any spare minute I can find from now until the 24th.


----------



## pixiedoodle

did a small ant of christmas shopping today & then stopped for the last of the groceries for christmas meal & company. warmed up cabbage & dogs i found in the back of the fridge...it was finally thawed! added a stray piece of spicy cornbread & last dab of pork & beans. this will be our meal of the day. rest of the day will most likely be fresh fruit . i hate going to walmart & that's what we did today... OMG! not a good plan!! About the same at Lowes!


----------



## gam46

Nothing today. after worship there was a reception with finger foods to honor an adoption among our church family. Later in the afternoon we were guests of a local restaurant who provided free eats to veterans. They do wonderful barbecue and were especially generous, providing an appetizer and dessert as well as an unfettered choice of menu items. I ate half my pulled pork salad and cherry cobbler and brought the rest home for later.


----------



## MO_cows

Made stuffed shells with meat sauce for dinner. Hadn't had them in a long time but the last time I was at the store the ricotta cheese jumped up and down on the shelf and said "buy me!". And the shells are easier to stuff by hand than manicotti.


----------



## pixiedoodle

today i found a thawed spicy meatloaf patty finally thawed & will add large simple salad & bake a large potato to spilt between us.. made spicy chex mix last nite & have it in the pantry. today i will make cake mix & cool whip cookies to have in the freezer as well for christmas company. trying to get some snack foods made up & ready to go for christmas company.


----------



## susieneddy

this past weekend was a blur for me. Nothing like being sick on a really nice warm weekend but I stayed in the house.
Sat night we had pasta and shrimp for dinner. Lots let over so that will be dinner Monday night.
Last night we got Steak N Shake. They had a good deal on the Steak n Shake meal so we ate an really dinner. The shake really felt good on my throat.

Today I had some french toast with maple syrup and hot sausage patties. We have found we like Tennessee Pride Hot Sausage better than the rest.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is in the crock pot right now!

2 Venison roasts with baked potato for the guys, I'm having wild rice, and broccoli. I was thinking of maybe making some chocolate pudding for dessert with homemade whip cream. I've got some heavy cream that needs to be used.

But first I have to run to the High school and pick up the wreathes I ordered from the FFA.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday we had Jim & Nicks BBQ after church...tonight was homemade cheeseburger for DH with fries and Ground Chicken Patty for me with baked sweet potato fries...we both had broccoli and cheese


----------



## MO_cows

Cleared out some leftovers tonite. I did some Christmas shopping and DH had a meeting, so everybody pick your poison and microwave it when you are ready!


----------



## gam46

Pulled some vegetarian chili from freezer and added a bit of leftover mushroom brown, and wild rice mix. Reasonably tasty use of leftovers. Fresh pears for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had beef stew today with biscuits baked on top, pretty dang good if I do say so myself.


----------



## Mickey

Last night we had spaghetti casserole and salad. It was my mil's birthday so there was birthday cake for dessert.
Tonight we're having roast beef, mashed potatoes w/mushroom gravy and carrots. For dessert leftover birthday cake for dh and ice cream for me.


----------



## light rain

On Sat. we had roast turkey, mashed potatoes, winter squash and fresh bread. Hummus and carrots sticks, summer sausage and hot tea for in between times. It was so good to share time and food with our loved ones. Unfortunately the viruses are making their rounds. :yuck:

One of the breakfasts we had was scrambled eggs with frozen sweet cayenne peppers from our garden, fresh parsley from outside, celery from inside, sriracha, onions, mushrooms and numerous turns of telicherry pepper.

There was suppose to be a sickness-fighting soup with chicken, onions, garlic, sweet potatoes, lime peel, coconut milk and other spicy ingredients. I was careless and ruined it but how it happened I would prefer to keep to myself... Today I dug a deep hole threw it in, covered it with compost and then with dirt and old hay. I have resolved to change a few things to never let that happen again! :smack

All in all though, we had a great weekend and told God thank you many times for moments shared and the food enjoyed. Now to Christmas cards...


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we were supposed to have pasta and shrimp for dinner but that didn't happen. We will have it tonight.

Dinner last night ended up being one of those early birds dinners at the Mexican restaurant we like to go to. I got the Pork Carnitas with rice and beans and the salad. The better half got the beef taco and beef enchiladas with rice and beans. Of course it was happy hour so we had to have a 32 ounce Dos Equis lager and 2 margaritas. The cost was only $ 2.99 for each one.

Lunch will be the leftover Carnitas for me.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is meatloaf with rice and beets. Dessert will be the leftover cupcakes or ice cream.

After dinner I need to bake at least 2 batches of Christmas cookies. I think I'll do the Lemon Sugar cookies tonight.


----------



## gam46

Last half of an onion, some portabello which had been sautÃ©ed and was in fridge, the last of the eggs unless I buy more, and some Mozzarella that needed to be used made a frittata.


----------



## sandj81

Made chicken and bacon topped salads. They were good. Not real healthy though!


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak for dh with hominy, baked yam & hershey bar for sweet treat. salad on the the for both of us.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

For dinner tonight, had chicken stew put it in crock pot last night on low. Good hot meal great for a change.


----------



## HoofPick

Made potato bacon leek chowder with homemade Irish soda bread for dinner. The bread was a new recipe and turned out great. The grin my husband got when he tried it tells me I will be making it quite a bit more of it.


----------



## light rain

Sniper and Countryfied, you'all doing ok?


----------



## gam46

As the last two burners on the stovetop went out last night and we're in packing to move mode, dinner tonight is expected to be layered in an electric frying pan. Polenta topped with canned all meat chili covered by canned cheese sauce.

Edited to add: Found jalpeÃ±os in the fridge and cilantro in the freezer to top the layers. Also found blueberries in the freezer so added yogurt and cinnamon for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was the holiday concert at the school so we scrounged up leftovers again after we got home. Had to go watch DGD perform!

Tonite made an old standby, tuna pie. It was good for a change, haven't made it for a long time. Brussels sprouts on the side.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks for asking LR...I am fine...just been really busy with the upcoming family Christmas dinner and working. We have another family Christmas dinner next Friday. I havent been doing much cooking here for supper...mostly odds and ends..


----------



## NikkiL

Hate to say I didn't cook a thing. We had lunch at Nyla's burger basket in Osayka. A darling little mom and pop restaurant with killer meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, mixed veg, home baked roll, and banana cake for $9. Huge portions so we both skipped supper. I understand local girl, Brittany Spears owns the place. They have her picture on the wall. Tonight I think I'll make some Cajun comfort food - jambalaya.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had a sub from WM. I just cooked up beet greens today and with a little soy sauce and butter they were quite tasty! Also last night we had some egg noodles cooked in chicken broth and Portuguese kale added. The cabbage-like kale was cut in thin strips because the leaves are so big. That was good too. I will grow maybe three plants next year instead of the 10 or more I started this summer...

I bought a Bosc pear and sliced and dehydrated it and we really like the flavor and the texture. Dipped the slices in a sugar/salt solution before drying. It's fun experimenting with this new dryer. :heh: I am glad my new friend got me going (even at my minimal pace :ashamed: ) on dehydrating fruits by her example...

For supper we'll have pork and sauerkraut with caraway, a little brown sugar and home grown potatoes. MMmmm... I can smell it now...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got chicken leg quarters baking in the oven now for supper tonight. Chicken backs,savoury(herbs,butter) onion,making chicken stock up.


----------



## gam46

No cook day again here. We both had medical appointments and errands to run in the next town so lunched at Colton's. We'll have snacks later.


----------



## CountryMom22

I've been really busy with work and trying to bake cookies whenever I can. So far this week I baked :

2 batches chocolate chip cookies
2 batches oatmeal cookies
2 batches Lemon sugar cookies
3 batches regular cut out sugar cookies
2 trays of brownies
24 spice cupcakes

And I'm tired! So dinner tonight was garlic & onion chicken legs with a salad. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## gam46

In the slow cooker are pork chops from the freezer, perhaps too much garlic from the garden, dehydrated cabbage, stewed tomatoes, sweet peppers from the plants which are bearing indoors, and enough water that I'll add some rice before it's done. It's all seasoned with a Cajun blend.


----------



## sniper69

light rain - thanks for asking. I'm doing okay, just busy with work and family. Third shift is always interesting, lol.
Last night some of my coworkers/bosses and I helped pack about 1400 plus Christmas boxes for a local business. It had a lot of stuff (turkey, ham, potatoes, oranges, greenbeans, corn, cranberry sauce, crackers, cookies, peanut butter, jelly, coffee, nuts, stuffing, 2 liter of soda, cheese, m&m's etc). It took us 8 hours, but we all seemed to have a good time doing it. If anyone is curious, these were boxes that were being given to employees of the local business for Christmas.

As for cooking, this morning at 6am, I made a taco salad for one of my kids to take to school. Tonight is takeaway from the local Chinese/Asian restaurant.

Yesterday for supper was beef stew and Parkerhouse style rolls. For lunch I had some chicken and also some beef cabbage rolls.

Wednesday night we had sausage and German style potato cakes/pancakes. My family also had snack foods at church with the youth group holiday party.

My oldest gets to come home from AF technical school for Christmas, so it will be good to see him. I wonder if he will want me to make some curries or Korean foods while he is home. :rock::banana:


----------



## light rain

I soaked pinto beans last night and turned the crockpot on today when I awoke. To those were added onion, celery, chilies, currant tomatoes, a little sorghum, olive oil, salt, oregano, chili powder and fresh bay leaves. 

While I was out DH baked a loaf of bread and he added several types of powders, peanut powder being one of them. It really went nicely with the chili beans. 

Now all I want to do is take a nap... :zzz: Either too many carbs OR old age... Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## countryfied2011

Did the mother/daughter bonding day today...it was fun..we went shopping and out to lunch. 

DH went to a yearly stag party...(yes they still have them)it put on every year by Hoovers Rock Quarry. They have a bbq dinner and such...so I didnt cook, DH had sandwich for supper and I had veggie burger, broccoli and cheese and applesauce

We have one of our family Christmas tomorrow and I am making the ham.


----------



## sandj81

Thursday I made chicken and biscuits. It's not something I make too often so it was a nice change. Last night was my offices annual holiday dinner. This year we went to a local hibachi place. It was good. DH and I were a little skeptical lol. We were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## susieneddy

We haven't posted much lately but we have enjoyed what everyone is having. I have been sick and finally went to the Dr. So I got a couple of shots and meds so hopefully I will be getting better. If not by Tuesday or Wednesday the Dr wants to see me again.

Dinner last night was a beef roast and potatoes in creamy mushroom gravy. We also had a broccoli and romaine salad.

I had to take my pills this morning with food so I had a hard boiled egg and spam.


----------



## gam46

Nothing again today as we're attending a dinner party tonight. Don't recall what he said the choices are, but I'll get one, he the other.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still eating leftovers . cooking ahead as much as possible for christmas company. made a big pot of chicken cilantro& lime mexican soup. tomorrow I'll make banana bars , spagett sauce with meatballs, and get the the smoked baked pork chop-potato casserole ingredients assembled. have some more cookies to make . MIL coming christmas eve with her little dog. this will be a first for all of us. already have 2 dogs of my own & they have never been together so who knows how that will go. hopefully very WELL!


----------



## countryfied2011

Family Christmas party yesterday was good...enjoyed spending time with everyone...Have two more this week and then on to a New year....

SNE...sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery---Do What the Doc tells you to do..haha

Have to work 4 days this week so I highly doubt our menu will be enticing..lol Still have ham left from yesterday so I see something in a future with ham tonight. Also nacho cheese left from yesterday party..(DH is the only one who eats that)

Tomorrow have to pick up our Zaycon ground beef order since it was postpone last Tuesday. So I will be putting it up all day tomorrow..


----------



## MO_cows

Cleared out the last of the leftovers last night with a pot of beef and vegetable soup. Made some drop biscuits on the side with bacon, ranch dressing mix and cheese.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> SNE...sending positive thoughts for a speedy recovery---Do What the Doc tells you to do..haha
> 
> Tomorrow have to pick up our Zaycon ground beef order since it was postpone last Tuesday. So I will be putting it up all day tomorrow..


yes ma'am I will do what the Dr.says 

How many pounds of ground beef did you get?

yesterday we had to go shopping for some gift cards for my DS and his gf. We could have ordered online but it would have take way to long to get it.
While we were shopping we decided to eat at P.F.Changs. We had a gift card that Susie had received earlier this yr for her birthday. The food there was excellent.
Last night we finished off the leftover roast and potatoes.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hope you're feeling better Eddy! This is a terrible time of year to be sick.

Nothing other than Christmas cookies getting done here. Has to pick youngest son and his friend up from a catering event last night to take them skating so I ate there. Had chicken piccatta, mashed potatoes and green beans almondine. It was all delicious! Oldest son was out with his girlfriend and hubby was on the train.

Tonight, I broke down and bought pizza. Oldest son's girlfriend stayed for dinner. I spent all day baking cookies and there was no way I was going to worry about cooking dinner!


----------



## countryfied2011

Wasnt in the mood for ham, had to stop at Publix for a few items and picked up their rotisserie chicken and sides. We love their chicken. 

SNE we got 40lbs coming but my dad bought half of it..


----------



## gam46

Used the rest of the ham from my dinner at last night's party and some Swiss slices and big flour tortillas from fridge to make quesadillas. Will have fresh fruit later.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite we had pork cutlets, cornbread stuffing, glazed carrots. 

I have been requested to make bean dip, cranberry sauce and baked beans for Christmas dinner. Everybody loves that bean dip and it's about the easiest thing ever to make, so fine by me! I am getting the cranberry sauce down. There is a recipe on the bag of cranberries, just calls for sugar and water. Well I use orange juice instead of water. Then a little less sugar since the oj is sweet. And, a cinnamon stick and a piece of fresh ginger cooked with the cranberries and fished out before they cool and set. A little spicy background flavor. The baked beans, I cheated and got some Busch's beans and will doctor them up. 

I still need to make some treats, the way it's going I might be up all night Christmas Eve. I already put up little cute jars of tomato jam and jalapeno jelly. I have vanilla that has been steeping for almost a year, one jar in just vodka, one jar in bourbon. I need to strain it and bottle it. I guess once the beans dry out I can still make vanilla sugar with them. I still need to make a batch of pumpkin bread, some fudge, and cracker candy.


----------



## sniper69

Saturday night we had pizza - as it was a late meal.

We made up for it Sunday night by having beef tenderloin on the grill with some roasted garlic mashed potatoes, green beans and parkerhouse style rolls.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> Tonite we had pork cutlets, cornbread stuffing, glazed carrots.
> 
> I have been requested to make bean dip, cranberry sauce and baked beans for Christmas dinner. Everybody loves that bean dip and it's about the easiest thing ever to make, so fine by me! I am getting the cranberry sauce down. There is a recipe on the bag of cranberries, just calls for sugar and water. Well I use orange juice instead of water. Then a little less sugar since the oj is sweet. And, a cinnamon stick and a piece of fresh ginger cooked with the cranberries and fished out before they cool and set. A little spicy background flavor. The baked beans, I cheated and got some Busch's beans and will doctor them up.
> 
> I still need to make some treats, the way it's going I might be up all night Christmas Eve. I already put up little cute jars of tomato jam and jalapeno jelly. I have vanilla that has been steeping for almost a year, one jar in just vodka, one jar in bourbon. I need to strain it and bottle it. I guess once the beans dry out I can still make vanilla sugar with them. I still need to make a batch of pumpkin bread, some fudge, and cracker candy.


 i add a handful of red hots to my cranberries when they cook. we lOVE it that way & easy.


----------



## susieneddy

CountryMom22, I am starting to feel better but I still have a lot of medicine to take to knock this out.

countryfied2011, 20 lbs of ground beef is a lot to put. Can't wait until we can join in the fun

We ended up going to Publix and Aldi yesterday. Who knows why when our fridge is crammed pack with food. We did put some of the items in our root cellar/basement since they had long expiration dates. 

While we were at Aldi we picked up one of there pepperoni pizzas for lunch. It was enough that we had it for dinner last night.


----------



## Mickey

We're having beef burgundy served over rice and a salad tonight. Klondike bar for dessert.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was chicken cutlets and a salad. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## gam46

Bought eggs today so had some scrambled with toasted raisin bread for dinner.


----------



## light rain

Cooked up some beets earlier and resolved to grow some next year. I planted some this past summer but they didn't fill out too good.

I soaked pinto beans yesterday and cooked them last night in the crockpot with fresh rosemary, bay leaves and lots of garlic. That's what I had for supper. Lots of pistachios during the day. DH was snacking on pistachios yesterday and a shell broke and slide up under the thumb nail. :yuck:

We are still kibitzing about whether to get a 1/2 ham, a whole ham or a duck. It will be a last minute decision. 

I have apple slices and pear slices dehydrating right now. The only problem is it is way too easy to lift up the top to see how they are doing... :hohum:


----------



## countryfied2011

Got the 20lbs of ground beef put up....I took 10 lbs and sliced in to sections to freeze for meatloaf etc...then I cooked up the other 10lbs and put it into food saver bags so if we want tacos etc it is already cooked. I decided not to can any this time. I have ground chicken canned, so by the time we are through with it...it will be time to order again.

Next month is pork tenderloin from Zaycon.

Supper last night was ham...need to grind that up and freeze--it make good future ham salad.

We will have Christmas dinner here. The menu is Beef Bonaparte(I use my spaghetti sauce for it) salad, garlic bread, shrimp cocktail(appt) wine and cheesecake. We normally do Christmas breakfast at my parents but we are changing it up this year. For Dh family Christmas here on Sunday we are having Walmart Pizzas( and they are so good)

ETA--have no clue what is for supper tonight...probably fish


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday Susie made Pork Pernil from a recipe on Cooks Country. The house smelled awesome when I walked in last night.

here is the recipe if anyone is interested in it.

Pork Pernil

WHY THIS RECIPE WORKS:
Pernil is a Puerto Rican dish of heavily seasoned, long-cooked pork with supremely crispy skin. We use a bone-in pork picnic shoulder, which is more widely available than a fresh ham, and rub it with a flavorful herb and spice paste called a sofrito. We start cooking the pork skin side down in a roasting pan&#8212;first covered, to create steam, and then uncovered. We move the roast to a V-rack with the skin side up to start drying out the skin, and we finally crank up the heat and finish the roast at 500 degrees for just long enough to render the skin a deep mahogany brown as well as crispy. A quick sauce of pan drippings, cilantro, and lime finish the dish.

SERVES 8 TO 10

Depending on their size, you may need two bunches of cilantro. Crimp the foil tightly over the edges of the roasting pan in step 2 to minimize evaporation. Make sure to spray the V-rack in step 3.

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 cups chopped fresh cilantro leaves and stems
1 onion, chopped coarse
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup olive oil
10 garlic cloves, peeled
2 tablespoons pepper
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 (7-pound) bone-in pork picnic shoulder. We used an 11 lb shoulder
1 tablespoon grated lime zest plus 1/3 cup juice (3 limes)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Pulse 1 cup cilantro, onion, salt, oil, garlic, pepper, oregano, and cumin in food processor until finely ground, about 15 pulses, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Pat pork dry with paper towels and rub sofrito all over. Wrap pork in plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 12 hours or up to 24 hours.

2. Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Pour 8 cups water in large roasting pan. Unwrap pork and place skin side down in pan. Cover pan tightly with aluminum foil and roast for 90 minutes. Remove foil, reduce oven temperature to 375 degrees, and continue to roast for 2Â½ hours.

3. Remove pan from oven. Spray V-rack with vegetable oil spray. Gently slide metal spatula under pork to release skin from pan. Using folded dish towels, grasp ends of pork and transfer to V-rack, skin side up. Wipe skin dry with paper towels. Place V-rack with pork in roasting pan. If pan looks dry, add 1 cup water. Return to oven and roast until pork registers 195 degrees, about 1 hour. (Add water as needed to keep bottom of pan from drying out.)

4. Line rimmed baking sheet with foil. Remove pan from oven. Transfer V-rack and pork to prepared sheet and return to oven. Immediately increase oven temperature to 500 degrees. Cook until pork skin is well browned and crispy (when tapped lightly with tongs, skin will sound hollow), 15 to 30 minutes, rotating sheet halfway through cooking. Transfer pork to carving board and let rest for 30 minutes.

5. Meanwhile, pour juices from pan into fat separator. Let liquid settle for 5 minutes, then pour off 1 cup defatted juices into large bowl. (If juices measure less than 1 cup, make up difference with water.) Whisk remaining Â½ cup cilantro and lime zest and juice into bowl.

6. Remove crispy skin from pork in 1 large piece. Coarsely chop skin into bite-size pieces and set aside. Trim and discard excess fat from pork. Remove pork from bone and chop coarse. Transfer pork to bowl with cilantro-lime sauce and toss to combine. Serve pork, with crispy skin on side.

HOW TO COOK PERNIL

We started cooking the marinated pork roast skin side down in a roasting pan, covered and with some water, to render the fat and soften the skin. Then we flipped the roast skin side up and elevated it on a V-rack to finish cooking and crisp the flavorful skin.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is ham steak, salad and pineapple. Dessert will be some of the Christmas cookies I've been baking all day!

I baked 2 batches of pecan sandies and 2 batches of ginger bread cookies.

Tomorrow I will finish up the last few cookies and start on the sauce and meatballs for Christmas.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite it is chicken thighs cooked in the left over French onion soup from last nite, and potato cheddar soup with broccoli cooked in it.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had mac n cheese, green beans, and beef hot dogs for supper. Then around 1am there was food provided by the company for us third shift workers. The rest of this week the company will do the same for each shift.

Tonight for supper, there are beef enchiladas in the oven (I use a version with some tweaks of this recipe http://allrecipes.com/recipe/24263/ground-beef-enchiladas/ ). These will be served with lettuce, tomatoes, sour cream, salsa, etc.


----------



## light rain

We had roast chicken, beets and carrots. A little eggnog afterwards. We split a WM sub for lunch and added mayo, onions, mustard and a little Cabot cheddar.

I had a very nice cashier ring up the purchases. I give them credit. Ya know they have to get very tired during the holidays...


----------



## gam46

Nothing here again today. We both worked at Senior Center and had a good lunch there.


----------



## light rain

Today will incorporate leftovers. Also will cook up some brown rice to go with them. 

When I boiled the beets I was in awe of the beautiful red in the liquid. I know this natural color can be used in pickling eggs. What else can folks do with it? Since I didn't put in salt in the water I put the liquid and peelings out in the garden... That color/minerals must be nutritional to them also... :heh:

Any suggestions on making pickled eggs? Our DGS and most of the rest of us put them right up in their own food group. :bow:

*beets are being evaluated as a natural aid (not cure) to folks with CHF. Check it out...


----------



## MO_cows

light rain said:


> Today will incorporate leftovers. Also will cook up some brown rice to go with them.
> 
> When I boiled the beets I was in awe of the beautiful red in the liquid. I know this natural color can be used in pickling eggs. What else can folks do with it? Since I didn't put in salt in the water I put the liquid and peelings out in the garden... That color/minerals must be nutritional to them also... :heh:
> 
> Any suggestions on making pickled eggs? Our DGS and most of the rest of us put them right up in their own food group. :bow:
> 
> *beets are being evaluated as a natural aid (not cure) to folks with CHF. Check it out...


I save the liquid from pickled beets when the beets are gone and put hard boiled eggs in it to pickle. Or sliced onions, it makes nice pickled onions for sandwiches in a couple days too.

Baked a batch of pumpkin bread and made a batch of fudge last nite. Scrounged for dinner, had some leftovers from a huge dinner portion at an Italian place that Dad had brought home and a few other dibs and dabs in the frig.


----------



## gam46

Found some diced meat, maybe ham, in freezer and another 1/2 onion in the fridge. Diced the onion and an apple, sautÃ©ed them, added meat, then a can of sauerkraut, and a bit of sugar. Simmered for a while. Commercial liebkuchen for dessert.


----------



## HoofPick

Today I made beef vegetable soup and Irish soda bread for dinner. This is the best bread for dunking in soup!


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken burritos for dinner. Cooked off some split breasts just for this purpose, with guajillo chiles and other good stuff in the broth. Green salad on the side, made a simple dressing with salsa and sour cream.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

HoofPick, that bread looks great!

I'm doing all my Christmas cooking today, as I spent half of yesterday driving all over creation to find gasket rope for my wood stove! Today will be sausage balls, artichoke dip, lemon sauce, pumpkin bread, honeyed walnuts, cheesecake balls, chocolate covered strawberries, feta/cranberry roll ups, and hot chocolate mix. Everything else tomorrow morning!


----------



## pixiedoodle

spgty. and meatballs with garlic toast, salad & freshly frozen last summer peaches with blueberry from the freezer. will be waiting for MIL to arrive with her dog. just not looking forward to introducing our 2 to her 1.... may not go well.


----------



## gam46

Plan for dinner after candlelight service includes ham slice, roasted Brussels sprouts with walnuts, sweet potatoes in syrup, red Cubanelle (sweet) peppers.

Edited to add that I forgot to sprinkle the toasted walnuts on the Brussels sprouts. They were tasty anyway. Will look for something to put the nuts on tomorrow.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent all day yesterday baking the last of the Christmas cookies. Because I knew I would be really busy all day, I made a pot roast in the crock pot with potatoes and carrots. That worked out well as I had a colonoscopy scheduled for 6 pm last night, so dinner was ready and waiting for me when I got home.

Then today I did all the cooking for Christmas Day: A huge tray of baked ziti, a big batch of sausage and peppers and another of meatballs. Tomorrow I'll put the meat in crock pots with sauce, put the ziti in the oven, and the day will be really easy.

As our usual Christmas Eve tradition, the 4 of us went to Applebee's for dinner. I also had a gift card from a client to use there. We had a nice dinner, ran into some friends and now we can relax until tomorrow. This is the first time the prep work for Christmas went so smoothly. Then again, hubby and both sons really pitched in today!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## light rain

Today we bought our ham and other fixins for tomorrow. Tonight we had sushi and split a rib eye for supper. Trimmings going to eagle-eye snouts staying close to the kitchen. :heh:

I've had an eggnog or 2 and am quite relaxed. :whistlin: It took awhile to get the woodstove going but I think it's going good and I've got enough wood inside to last tonight and to feed it tomorrow am. 

We got to talk to family and friends tonight and that made us happy. And when I went out to fill up the little wheel barrow with wood it was snowing. If it keeps up I'll take my DH's Ipad out and take a picture to sent to our kids. It was 71 degrees in NY today...

God bless you all and all the ones you hold dear. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MO_cows

Well my kitchen got rode hard and put away wet today! Made some egg and cheese on bagel sandwiches for breakfast. Made the cranberry sauce for tomorrow and did some prep work on the other stuff I am taking. Made a batch of pumpkin bread for my "treat" gifts. And, made a beef tenderloin dinner with mushroom/wine sauce, baked potato and green salad with fresh-mixed ranch dressing. 

Also held Wrap-a-thon 2015, I lost count but close to 30 gifts and only a few that were suitable for gift bags or shirt boxes.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had left over supreme pizza, put two Butternut squash in oven for Christmas dinner,instead of sweet potatoes we'll have canned squash. Made beef stir fry for lunch, made green bean casserole for Christmas dinner. Supper was fried mushrooms,candied squash,green bean casserole. Yum!


----------



## countryfied2011

Merry Christmas to all my HT Cooking Buddies...:grouphug:


----------



## susieneddy

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas. Be safe if you are traveling.


----------



## gam46

Truly nothing special today. I have found brats in the freezer which will be our entree.


----------



## light rain

The ham is in the oven, the potatoes are peeled and in a pot of water, the Brussels Sprouts are picked and sitting. I still have to wash and slice the 2 apples for the dryer. 

The woodstove is making everything toasty and the pup has no clue that a bath is on the horizon... die: :whistlin:


----------



## countryfied2011

We had a great day yesterday...everything turned out good. The beef Bonaparte was very very tasty..salad was good..the wine was good and the cheesecake was good. Best of all the company was good. DGS liked the paper and bows more than anything..oh and my old cellphone..lol Next year will be his year~ he will be 21 months then vs 9 now. My DD has requested prime rib for next Christmas.

I have to work today..have no clue what we will eat tonight...tomorrow we will do Christmas with DH's kids and we are having Walmart Pizzas. Then it is all over with for another Year..:icecream:


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, it's over! Had hubby's family here for Christmas Day. Unfortunately, no one told us that my BIL's girlfriend was allergic to cheese, and of course I made baked ziti and meatballs, both with cheese! Luckily, I also made sausage and a salad, so the poor girl did have something she could eat!

As usual, I didn't get any help in the kitchen, but I wasn't expecting any.

Tomorrow, hubby's aunt is coming for a visit, which we are really looking forward to!

Because of all the leftovers, I didn't cook a single thing today. Hubby's aunt is bringing all the food for tomorrow, so all I will have to do is enjoy her visit!


----------



## Jlynnp

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. We traveled to Michigan to spend the day with family including our new Great Niece and Nephew, as last year we provided the turkey which were raised here on our farm. Everyone raves about it so I must be doing something right. We had a great time with the babies but are now glad to be home!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Went to my sisters for Christmas and I got the leftover ham and bone.
This morning I'm in the process of making ham and bean soup.
Yum!


----------



## light rain

Navy bean soup? :thumb:


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers today. got quite a variety. so much food in the fridge, freezers & pantry I should not have to buy groceries for a month except of course for fresh bread, produce & milk & eggs. going to try anyway & see what happens. going to be getting pretty creative for sure. i feel like all i've done is grocery shop for the past 4 weeks. yikes! got to get back in the groove & use it up, make do or do without for a change! anyone else feel that way? i think a pantry challenge is definitely in my future!


----------



## toni48

Leftover lasagna and garlic bread for dinner here.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

Made ham and corn soup with the ham my aunt brought and we never even took out of the package.


----------



## romysbaskets

Today, I have left overs to warm up but...on the stove is:

Homemade apple sauce....from the organic mark down apples!
Homemade egg nog
Artichokes to go with dinner. 
Baked potatoes

Left overs from Christmas Eve dinner:

Crab stuffing from hubby making it
Green bean casserole from scratch
Porcheta (which is a flatten pork roast, rolled up with pine nuts, spinach, tomatoes, sage, feta cheese). In slices this was very pretty, made by son.


----------



## MO_cows

After all the rich, heavy holiday foods we have been eating I tried to lighten it up a bit. Stir fried some mushroom, carrot, onion, artichoke hearts and garlic, then nestled in some boneless skinless chicken breasts and gave it a splash of chicken broth and covered the pan to braise chicken with the veggies. Seasoned with a little lemon juice and italian herb blend. With a pasta and veggie salad on the side we got sent home from the holiday dinner.


----------



## light rain

Last night was boiled chicken and brown rice. I will go out and cut off the last Brussels sprouts plant and cook it today (top and little itty bitty sprouts). We finished up the last of our delicious but sugar-laden Christmas cookies so now the sweet fixes will come from little oranges and Honey Crisp apples. 

Ham chunks are frozen for future combos with beans, split peas or veggies. I am going to be experimenting with making our own edibles with a nut and fruit mixture to either be baked in the oven or dried in the dehydrator. 

The pup got his bath a day late but also got a hair and toe nail trim. The hair is only in the first stage. I will work on the last two stages as his patience and my back allows... :heh:


----------



## CountryMom22

Hubby's aunt arrived Sunday morning and we all had a wonderful visit! She came up from DC and brought a Vietnamese soup for lunch that was delicious! I had never had any type of Vietnamese food before, but now I'll have to see if I can find some recipes.

So lunch yesterday was that soup. Dinner was ham, mashed potatoes, green beans and a kale and brussel sprouts salad. Lots of Christmas cookies to go around!

For breakfast this morning, we had scrambled eggs and fried ham. Lunch and dinner today will be leftovers. I still have leftovers from Christmas as well, so cooking this week should be pretty easy!


----------



## susieneddy

We finally decided we wanted a big ole greasy hamburger for lunch yesterday. Amazing how good it can taste when you haven't one for a while. 

We have been eating leftovers also. Last night we had some Turkey & dressing with gravy, corn casserole, sweet potato and a salad. We have a little of that left so we will finish it up tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Christmas leftovers are just about gone or in the freezer. Cooking up a lot of 15 bean soup with left over ham. Got some peanut butter cookies that I have been eating as granola left. Just found they were supposed to be cookies. 6 year girl made them for me, her first try by herself.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well all the Christmas parties are over with...last one was yesterday...today was gym, and I even took a small nap today---havent done that in ages..lol

Tonight's supper was One Pan Chicken,Green Beans, and Potatoes I used our garden green beans. We havent had this in a long time..it was really good. DH had cole slaw with his and I had unsweetened applesauce and raw celery,cauliflower and carrots with lite ranch dressing. It is nice to be back eating healthy. Although I never really junked out...or went over calories, I didnt eat as healthy as I normally do. 

I enjoy the holidays, but I am glad they only come around once a year. After being in the 70's all last week guess we have some winter temps coming now..


----------



## WildernesFamily

Well it's finally snowing here! It was a weird warm Christmas. 

For lunch we had potato soup and for dinner Country Pie made with ground turkey.

ETA: I also used up those over ripe bananas and made some banana tea bread this afternoon


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties, fried potatoes, cole slaw and opened up a jar of pickled beets.


----------



## romysbaskets

I roasted some chicken to make hubby's chicken salad while making from scratch Chicken Pot pies topped with Kefir biscuit dough..oh my! On a cold night it was just right! I might add that in my usual making more then I need...well I made three and we only ate one.....despite having two guests..now that I really like...repeat dinner and a few lunches for us all too!


----------



## light rain

Last night was chicken in a pesto sauce over egg noodles. 

One cup of black tea gone with others to follow. Got our first measurable snowstorm last night complete with high winds. I went out to get a few necessities before the storm hit yesterday and on returning home my side of the road was blocked with 60 ft. plus birch. For a minute or so I thought I'd go home to get the chainsaw and the pick up and then rethought the :idea: .

Then I figured the hwy crew would get there before I did and besides, that wind was really starting to pick up. So I went home and was satisfied to get a load of firewood from the hoop house and be content. Well as content as a confirmed nit picker will ever be... :ashamed:


----------



## countryfied2011

We had to go pick up a load of hay today....so decided on chili..opened few jars of home canned stuff and it is ready to eat..think i will make grilled cheese with it. Cold front came through so instead of being 74 today it is 52..which may not be to cold but it is going from 74 for a week..lol


----------



## MO_cows

Made tomato soup out of my "next-to-the-last" quart of frozen tomato puree. Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with it. Used pepper jack cheese for a little extra warmth, it's cold out and poor DH was out in it all day long.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still working on leftovers. going to finish off the pasta sauce & meatballs tonite with another salad. then work on leftover potatoes from the baked pork chop dish & some pork & beans. i think there is a spicy meatloaf patty in the front of the freezer so i'll add that to the mix . i am determined to keep using the tons of freezer items in this house till the furze & cupboards are bare & only purchase absolute necessities!


----------



## CountryMom22

We still have a little bit of Christmas leftovers to finish, but we are taking a break from them tonight and having chicken, baked potato, salad and beets for dinner. There is not enough leftovers for all of us for dinner so we will just finish those for lunch tomorrow.

Cold, dreary and misty today, so maybe some hot chocolate this afternoon, too!


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Cold front came through so instead of being 74 today it is 52..which may not be to cold but it is going from 74 for a week..lol


I was wearing shorts 2 days ago and then BAM it hit. I had rather have the cooler temps than that muggy balmy weather we just had.

Dinner last night was shrimp in pasta and a big salad. 
Breakfast was the last of the quiche that was made a few days ago.
Tonight will be something out of the fridge...I think


----------



## MO_cows

Fried up some corn tortillas fresh for bean tostadas with pepper jack cheese and homemade salsa. Mexican rice on the side and some canned pears for a "fruit/veggie" element.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got my 15 beans soaking so in the crock pot they go later this morning. They have black eyed peas in there,got ham bone to put in there too.


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, I would rather not see a drop of cold...lol

Last night was bbq ribs, DH had baked potato with his and corn, i had broccoli and cheese and green beans.


----------



## simi-steading

We have friends coming in from PA for party with us for New Year's and dinner, so here's the menu I am about to start on..

One person doesn't eat pork or red meat.. so.. 

Whole roasted 35lb pig (home grown)
Whole roasted chicken (not home grown )
Mashed taters with pork gravy and chicken gravy
Pork stuffing
Red Cabbage Sauerkraut
Home made cranberry sauce
rolls
And a veggie another friend is bringing, that's a surprise

I may also put some green beans on.. 

I think that's a good feast to round out the old year with...


----------



## sandj81

Going to our gun clubs New Year's Eve party tonight. They will have snacks and such available. I was thinking for our actual dinner I would make bacon wrapped scallops and porterhouse steaks. We'll see though as that is an awfully large meal Paired with a gathering.


----------



## MO_cows

I've got everything to make our pot of black eyed peas for tomorrow. We have a traditional "recipe" that has evolved over the years, has spicy V8 and beer in it and usually makes a very good pot of beans. 

But I have zero inspiration for tonight's dinner!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got my 15 bean( got black eye peas in there) ,got homemade bread raising 2nd raise. But for supper tonight I'm splurgeing on Pizza Hut pizza. Might go ahead get that miniature raisin,apple pie out of the freezer.


----------



## WildernesFamily

So are black eye peas in soup a New Year's tradition? There are still many American traditions I don't know yet.

We are having honey chicken kabobs for dinner tonight. I did it once years ago and after that it became a tradition for us  That along with sparkling juice and movies and we are ready to ring in the New Year, exciting stuff!


----------



## CountryMom22

Just found out both the boys will be out tonight, so I was planning a dinner of appetizers and finger foods so we could eat while we played games. Now though, I'm not feeling it so I'm making nothing. Dear hubby's on his own.


----------



## MO_cows

WildernesFamily said:


> So are black eye peas in soup a New Year's tradition? There are still many American traditions I don't know yet.
> 
> We are having honey chicken kabobs for dinner tonight. I did it once years ago and after that it became a tradition for us  That along with sparkling juice and movies and we are ready to ring in the New Year, exciting stuff!


I think it is a regional or southern thing. Eating black eyed peas on New Years Day to bring you luck. It is a tradition I picked up from dear departed mother in law. DH, her son, throwing stuff in the pot to try and make those bland beans taste better, is how our recipe evolved. Another way to make them is in "Hoppin John" with rice.


----------



## light rain

CountryMom22, sorry the plans changed. Kids... Hope you have some kind of food or beverage that you and DH really like and enjoy that. DH made a fake crab salad and that's our special food tonight. 

We have apple slices in the dryer and wood on the front porch. Good thing too because it will go down into the single digits tonight....

Happy New Year folks! :birthday: 2016!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Happy New Year everybody! My pot of 15bean soup will have ham bone for flavoring especially since it's one of 2 my dad smoked( hickory) for Christmas dinner.


----------



## light rain

We put on ham and pintos last night and although I put a little too much water in there they smell heavenly. The dried apple slices turned out nice and I've had a few with my hot tea. We occasionally buy Tribe hummus and the apple slices fit perfectly in the empty containers. Now we'll have to see how much air they let in... :heh:


----------



## ginny63

My husband's ancestors were in St Mary's Co MD 200 years ago. Then on to KY then KS. I have been wanting to make a corned ham(salt cured) when I read about the St Marys stuffed ham. I decided to make one for New Years but it won't be ready till Sun. You take a fresh ham, cut slits in ham, stuff with Kosher salt. Turn and pour off liquid for 11 days. Wash out salt and let sit 24 hours in water. Cut more slits, stuff with chopped kale, cabbage, onions and spices. Boil in cheese cloth bag. Refrig and serve cold. I have never seen one, or tasted one but should be interesting.


----------



## susieneddy

We started our black eyed peas and ham in the crock pot last night. We awoke to a wonderful smell in the house this morning.

We are cooking rabbit bog for the first time today. We got our rabbits from countryfied  Between that and the ham we are set for meals for a few days. 

countryfied, we were at the grocery yesterday and couldn't remember what all went in the rabbit bog. Susie Googled rabbit bog and the recipe came up with your name on it. You are famous!!!


----------



## shellmar

In our area it's a tradition to have pork and sauerkraut for New Years day dinner. So that's what we are having and mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My 15 bean soup is ready got the collard greens blanched going to make sausage meatloaf rolls in the collards bake in oven with homemade salsa on top.


----------



## MO_cows

The black eyed peas are bubbling away and almost done. Better get the cornbread made!


----------



## CountryMom22

Wasn't feeling all the traditional New Year's meals so we decided on meatloaf, baked potatoes, salad and corn.


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE, that is so funny, I hope it turned out good
Cooking around here hasnt been a lot between working and hanging out with DGS(babysitting which i love). Last night we had pork loin with veggies..tonight is leftovers. I work one more day and then I am off until the 14th...so maybe I can gets come cooking caught up like making bread..


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked up the beginnings of cream of celery soup. dh ate cocktail shrimp & a nuked potato. i discovered i had extra celery, 3 extra garden potatoes still & too many onions, so drug out my old victory garden cook book & found the cream of celery soup recipe. got the celery, onion & potatoes chopped & sautÃ©ed & mashed with the old time potato masher. so tom. i
ll add the milk & seasoning etc & run the electric food chopper/puree'r the it & maybe a bit of creamy cheese & se how good or not it is. smells wonderful. can't say i've ever had celery soup but if it's as good as it smells I think we will love it. still have celery to chop & freeze.
trying to use up what's on hand & love being creative with all the odds & ends. I am determined to use up every scrap of fruit vegs & meat in this house without buying more than only items definitely needed for the entire month of jan....my pantry challenge. i actually enjoy the pantry challenge & am not afraid to mix a multitude of food items into a meal. hate food waste. guess too many times growing up we didn't have enough for in the house & watched my mom make meals out of nothingness. just following in moms footsteps!
how about you? are you open to a lot of mix & matching of your leftovers? do you throw out many edibles or do you make something new from it?


----------



## light rain

We had pintos, ham and brown rice. I have some onions under lights and I cut some of the greens to go on top of the sour cream. 

I bought a Asian persimmon today and at a $1.49 we "savored" the taste. It was pretty nice. The only way I could grow it here is to lug it to the basement for the cold weather.  Maybe it would be worth it... :heh:

Also eating a yellow melon in the honey dew family. Saving the seeds.

Not sure what will be on the menu tomorrow but there is no lack of commodities. We are grateful for what we have and the opportunities to learn new ways to feed us and our loved ones. 

Daughter and son in law are relocating soon to our area and it makes us very happy and very appreciative to God... :heh: Didn't even pray for it... :shrug: I was afraid to because I thought that would be selfish...


----------



## MO_cows

An oldie but goodie, kielbasa cooked with cabbage and onions. When the cabbage is done, stir in sour cream and mustard for a sauce. With a loaf of Romybaskets "beer and cheese" bread on the side and pickled beets.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we did a braised beef in a thick tomato wine sauce, fried Polenta slices with Asiago/Manchego cheese shredded and melted on top.

Breakfast was the last of the Polenta with fried ham.


----------



## Terri

I got a new crock pot for Christmas: The old one we have had forever would either cook at too high a temp or too low a temp with nothing in between.

So, I am cooking soup bones, and I will chop up the meat when it is tender, turn it into meaty gravy, and serve it over the leftover stuffing. And, that will be the last of the leftovers.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is Walmart Extreme Bacon and cheese pizza with added topping from me...I dont go back to work until the 14th..then I only work one day. I am so glad this is not a full time job..I would probably be unemployed..haha


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing tonight finishing up leftovers so I can clean refrigerator before make up my menus for the month I find when I take menu list to store, I don't buy as much. Because everything is resized into portions sizes for me when I get home. Been saving onion skins so I can see if I can dye Muslim like they used to in the old days. Using great grandmother's recipe. If it doesn't work I can always dye them with tea.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight's supper was the remainder of the pork loin..made it into pulled bbq, DH had his over a bake potato and I had mine over spaghetti squash...and we had cauliflower and cheese...DH also had peas. ETA - Publix had really nice chuck roast on sale today for 3.99lb, I bought 3 so we will have one tomorrow in the crockpot with carrots and potatoes..might pull out some okra out of the freezer also.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper was breakfast, fried potatoes,sausage Patty,1 egg over easy,homemade biscuits.


----------



## light rain

Cooked some lean ground beef with onions, Cajun seasoning and a little soy sauce. We had that in some tortillas. Then we had hummus with carrot sticks. Then a little 60% dark chocolate. 

Tomorrow will be cooked eggplant for one thing. Also have Haloes, Cuties and red grapefruit for snacking. 

Today I also cooked up some beet greens and had some lilac flavored vinegar on them. Tasted pretty good...


----------



## romysbaskets

Since my right tendon is still healing....I made a one pan meal of chicken breasts brushed with coconut oil...and tarragon, salt and pepper surrounded by red potatoes and carrots. I will just cut open an avocado for a green....I made the beer and cheese bread with dill for Christmas Eve dinner. Glad to see it comes in handy for others.


----------



## MO_cows

Made "scallopinni" with chicken breast, in mushroom sauce. Polenta and some peas on the side.


----------



## sandj81

Busy night so I made venison stroganoff using canned venison. It was quick and good


----------



## NikkiL

Last night I made pasta jambalaya. Brown some sausage and chicken breast or shrimp in a large saucepan. Add to this when browned, one jar Alfredo sauce and one can of diced tomatoes with mild peppers. Add a sprinkle of Italian seasoning (dried basil, oregano, and thyme) Simmer on low while pasta cooks. In a separate pot, boil and drain penne pasta. Combine the pasta and sauce with meat. Sprinkle a little Parmesan cheese. Yummy


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight we had ham, and I fried up some leftover polenta to go with it and made a kale saute with bacon, onions and apple.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight I had fried chicken gizzards,livers,hearts, sauteed mushrooms,peppers,brown rice.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night DD,DSIL and DGS came to dinner we had chuck roast, potatoes, carrots,mac and cheese, cornbread and fried okra, since there wasnt much leftover, just enought for DSIL to take for lunch today and DH likes leftover roast I have another one cooking in the crockpot today..haha


----------



## pixiedoodle

took leftover baked pork chop potatoes- no meat- and added diced ham from christmas & a spoonful of green onion pimento cheese, mixed it up & re-baked in the oven, had green beans & fresh baked spicy corn bread with black cherry jello & cool whip...how did i ever live without cool whip anyway!?
we'll finish off the leftovers from last nite, tonite & i'll add a bowl of salad. tomorrow i have a winter squash to cook & add sausage to & use up more salad greens before they go bad & cook a box of pudding. trying hard to use up odds & ends. i also found a frozen bowl of cooked 6 bean mix that i'll heat on friday & finish off the cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

Today is Dad's birthday so we'll have a steak dinner. Will try out my new cast iron grill/griddle I got for Christmas. With mushrooms cooked in butter to top the steaks, green beans, baked potato. DSIL is making him a pecan pie.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was fried tilapia for the guys, I had broiled salmon, with rice and green beans. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## sandj81

Tonight was my littlest sons bday. He picked subway subs for dinner. Crazy child  but he got what he wanted. I made a chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and rainbow sprinkles as requested for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we had the leftover braised beef. Our fridge is empty since we are going on vacation.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper was homemade pot pit, and double crust raisin,cranberry tart. It to was homemade from scratch.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite will be winter squash from the basement cold storage room baked, scooped out & mixed with an egg , browned onion & sausage & back into the shell, cheese sprinkled on top & re-baked, garlic toast & salad on the side & another bowl of pudding for a sweet treat.


----------



## light rain

Last night was stir-fried Birdseye Thai veggies, onion, garlic, green curry, a little soy sauce and it was put over brown rice. :smack I forgot the fresh ginger...

Tonight will involve chicken, beets and I'm not sure what else. Got to dedicate more time to filling up the wood rack today. Seasonal temps and weather are on their way. :heh:

Think I'm coming down with something 'cause I got the chills. :yuck:


----------



## MO_cows

Burritos tonight stuffed with homegrown beef, corn, black beans, black olives, homemade salsa and cheese.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sending prayers your way LR..I started taking Elderberry syrup this year...so far so good. I started feeling puny a week ago so double up on the syrup...within a couple of days I felt good. I just made my DD a batch today and another batch for us.

Tonight supper was beef stew made from the roast I did yesterday. Had a pan of cornbread with it.


----------



## light rain

Thanks Countryfied! I think elderberry is good/healthful and tastes good too.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Tonight we had Chicken Parmigiana with baked potatoes, glazed carrots and green beans. 

We had potato soup for lunch.. .been having that a lot lately.


----------



## hippygirl

I made vegetable/beef soup in my electric roaster (that's a LOT of soup!). I intend to take out a couple meal's worth, put the remainder in the fridge till morning (so the fat will solidify and I can remove most of it), and can the rest tomorrow. Then I'm going to do the same with chili.

Yes, I found ground beef on sale...$1.80/lb!


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite is 6 bean mix from our garden, cornbread & ice cold tapioca pudding. YUMM! may even throw in a really small lettuce & tom. salad. i made eight 1/4 lb hamburger patties & have them freezing right now so we can enjoy a couple tomorrow with cheese, lettuce, tomato, fried onions & some of the left over squash casserole..


----------



## romysbaskets

I took the left over Chicken breast and diced it, added left over carrots, beans, celery, some chicken broth I had saved from baking them prior, a splash of half and half, more tarragon, milk, garlic, diced potatoes I blanched on the side. I made a roux with flour and butter, wisking that in for thickening. Hubby is bringing home a package of bacon ends, natural kind so I can add bacon bits...That is dinner tonight, Cream of Chicken soup homemade.


----------



## WildernesFamily

All sounds so yummy. Today was my biweekly shopping day so dinner was what it almost always is on those days - Knorr rice with brats and for veggies, canned green beans. Definitely not the best meal, but quick and easy and hits the spot. Now to get all those groceries packed away!


----------



## susieneddy

We have been having tortillas with egg and cheese for breakfast and dinner. Lunch yesterday was 3 chicken burritacos (yes that is how it is spelled) with a salad made with tomatoes, onion,cucumber, hot peppers, avocado and two sauces. 

We need to go to the grocery store and buy some food.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday I defrosted some turkey and broth from the freezer and added Thai veggies, onions, garlic, lots of black pepper and some egg noodles. 

Think I'm going to purchase some fresh flax seeds next week, grind them and see if I can get DH to add them to his bread. I have a chicken defrosting as I type. 

I bought three apple corers (2nd hand stores) this week in preparation for the next apple season. Got to go out in Feb. and prune apple trees and grape vines. Our grapes have not done much for several years due to lack of pruning and congestion. After seeing the productivity of a 90 yr. old's two grape vines I resolve to change my ways... :heh:


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight was ground chicken patty for me and cheeseburger for DH. Baked sweet potato fries and broccoli and cheese on the side.


----------



## CountryMom22

We started the day with porkroll, egg and cheese sandwichs. My oldest son and I had breakfast together and had a nice visit. I had to cook for hubby and youngest when they got up. Then I cooked the left over yolks for the dog. He has an awesome coat!

Tonight was kielbasa and salad with brownies for dessert.


----------



## WildernesFamily

My hubby cooked tonight. Baked chicken in a hot sauce, with noodles and white sauce and mixed veggies on the side, yum.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was home made chicken vegetable soup,mashed potato


----------



## countryfied2011

We haven't had fish in a couple of weeks...so i think that is what is on the menu tonight. I like to try and have it once a week but it doesn't always work that way..lol


----------



## MO_cows

A little catching up. Friday night I wanted to go to the buffet restaurant in the next town but the guys were tied up on a project at DSIL's house. So we just got a pizza.

Last night, ham, cottage cheese with pineapple chunks and broccoli. 

Got a chuck roast thawing for dinner tonite. Pot roast cooked low and slow in wine and beef broth, with mushrooms, carrots, celery, onion and garlic. Mashed potatoes on the side with gravy made out of the braising liquid. One of my favorite dinners!


----------



## susieneddy

We made it to the Mercado yesterday. We went straight to the butcher section of the market. We bought 3/4 pound of Chorizo for 15 pesos ($ .83), we also bought a whole grouper that the fish guy filleted for us. We brought home the head to make a stock to cook our rice in. The grouper was about 8 lbs. and cost us 300 pesos ($ 16.72) 
We had part of the grouper last night with brown rice which actually turned out to barley...lol. We didn't read the package correctly...opps.
Breakfast was some of the Chorizo witb scrambled eggs and a tortilla.


----------



## spiritbear

I made stuff pork loin last night. It turned out really good. Stuffed with onions, garlic and seasoning.


----------



## CountryMom22

MoCows, what time did you say dinner would be ready? Sounds like it should be fantastic!

Dinner tonight is steak and salad. Maybe Monkey cake for dessert? I'm not sure about dessert yet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we went to a movie yesterday The Short- it was too loud & rather repetitive. not my first choice of movies for sure. then dh wanted to eat at the Village Inn. he ate all of his but i ate less than 1/3 of mine. he's finishing mine off right now for lunch. ok by me. i have 4 beef patties thawing for cheese burgers with fried onions this evening & tomorrow. quick & easy in the micro grille.
i made a 17x19 morning glory muffin cake last week, cut into sqs. & froze for breakfast eats as we're in the mood. i am thru making muffins in a muffin pan... i am too impatient so this is quicker, cleaner, easier & works for me. just the 2 of us here anyway. now i won't have to make more for a month or 2 .
probably more burgers tomorrow & maybe a cup of soup to go with it. got lots of home canned soup in the pantry from the garden. 
very cold here in kansas city area but no snow. maybe we won't get any more snow this winter...only had one 2 inch snow so far. on the other hand it's suppose to snow next week end. we'll see.
trying to eat from out pantry & cupboards as long as we can. trying to use up our bounty & avoid the stores as long as we can. we're down to eating out bout once a month unless my dh's crying for popeyes chicken gets the best of him.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight I'm having pasta with meatloaf meatballs home canned pasta sauce. I'll to make up my pasta noodles in a bit, same thing with the meatloaf meat balls. Usually I make meatloaf in muffin tin, cook them up, then freeze,stick them in the freezer. I like having already prepared home made meals in the freezer, saved me a time or too. Might go ahead and make up breakfast bars up too since the oven going to be on anyhow. I like doing all my baking on the same day. Been making out my grocery list as clean reorganization the kitchen cabinets. Going to try to make flour tortillas I like to keep them on hand just in case. My grocery shopping list is weird to the semi normal person. But not to me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Tonight I'm having pasta with meatloaf meatballs home canned pasta sauce. I'll to make up my pasta noodles in a bit, same thing with the meatloaf meat balls. Usually I make meatloaf in muffin tin, cook them up, then freeze,stick them in the freezer. I like having already prepared home made meals in the freezer, saved me a time or too. Might go ahead and make up breakfast bars up too since the oven going to be on anyhow. I like doing all my baking on the same day. Been making out my grocery list as clean reorganization the kitchen cabinets. Going to try to make flour tortillas I like to keep them on hand just in case. My grocery shopping list is weird to the semi normal person. But not to me.


 I like to make our meatloaf in large patty form & bake off in oven. then i freeze in baggies . so easy to keep all the little baggies in a gallon bag & toss into the freezer. easy to thaw & reheat in micro. easier for ME than making in loaf style & then slicing etc. your menu sounds yummy for sure!!


----------



## spiritbear

I butterflied a chicken and baked it tonight with some rice and fried potatoes and onions. We've been doing that with the chickens now when we bake them. They cook a lot faster. Ive done it with turkeys too. Stuff some salt lemon slices and garlic cloves under the skin and yum!


----------



## light rain

A scrambled egg and some Cabot's extra sharp cheese for breakfast. 3 cups of tea with raw honey. 

I just took out some frozen ground beef for a pasta dish tonight. I think some hot cocoa would be nice this evening...


----------



## CountryMom22

As my son says "It's Monday, so we're having chicken". And he's right!

Dinner will be oven baked fried chicken with baked potatoes and beets. I just put a vanilla layer cake in the oven. Think I'll put chocolate icing on it. That will cover dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i re-heat the hamburgers from yesterday with fried onions & grated jack & smoked jalapeÃ±o cheese on buns, along with some leftover winter squash casserole from a few days back. got lots of odds & end & i intend to make magic with those...or so i'll try. also have a container of beef broth thawing out to which i'll add noodles, vegs, potatoes & a pint of home grown toms & the last dabs of cooked dried beans. i'll try to make some sort of interesting bread- garlic maybe? we may eat some tonite & if not it will serve for tomorrow & most likely a few days after that. 
using it up is continuing here.


----------



## MO_cows

The "chicken Monday" made me smile. One of the things DH and his siblings fondly reminisce about is, you could just about tell what day of the week it was by what they had for dinner when they were growing up. Friday night was burgers but I don't remember the rest. 

Tonight we had chicken stir fry with pepper strips, onion, broccoli and pineapple chunks. Over rice. Put some pineapple juice and Thai sweet chili sauce in the stir fry sauce, love that sweet heat.


----------



## romysbaskets

Roast tarragon herbed chicken breasts, boiled potatoes, beets, mixed salad greens, with avocado and cardamom/cinnamon currant pecan scones for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was turkey breast tenderloin from Aldis rotisserie style, roasted cauliflower, green beans for me, baked potato and corn for DH. Havent thought about tonight..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

Scrap soup for tonite with some sort of nice yeasty bread & butter, side salad & jello.
Got to digging around in the side freezer yesterday & dug up enough veg scraps & a 2 qt tub of roast beef broth with tiny meat scraps in it to make a 4 qt pot f what my mom call "stew"...veg soup basically after she boiled a soup bone all day & scraping off the fat, adding what veg. Scraps were hanging around & simmering all day. We thot it was wonderful! Mine is never as good as moms but i am using up every scrap of food...no food waste in this house!


----------



## light rain

Just had multiple cups of hot tea. Also we both had some beef liver that I bought yesterday. Most of the first piece went to the critters because it didn't meet up to expectations. :hrm: The second piece was fine and DH and I shared it. I also had an Ambrosia apple with some sharp cheese.

I took out some pork steak and smoked ham slices from the freezer. We'll have the pork steak tonight with potatoes and Brussels sprouts and pickled beets. At bedtime I'll put pinto beans on to soak and cook them tomorrow with bay, garlic, onions and the smoked ham. 

Maybe make up some deviled eggs today. Didn't have the cocoa last night but for sure today... :happy:


----------



## LuLuToo

Vegetable soup! I still need to add the potatoes (always add toward the end of cooking) and that will make 18 different vegetables in the pot. Mother always said good vegetable soup needs at least 11 different vegetables. Everything other than the black beans and corn was either fresh or dehydrated. Yum!

LuLu


----------



## LuLuToo

Last night, we had an awards ceremony to attend with the kiddos, so we needed something quick. I ended up fixing fried cabbage with onions, sweet pepper, and added some shredded fried sausage. It was then seasoned with worcestershire sauce and a bit of Frank's hot sauce. So easy and we love it!

LuLu


----------



## countryfied2011

I had the rest of the turkey tenderloin, quinoa and broccoli and cheese...DH had hot wings, bake potato and broccoli and cheese....We seemed to eat of a lot of broccoli and cheese...lol


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was sloppy joes over salad greens for me and noodles for the guys. With a side of Italian bread. Good old comfort food!


----------



## spiritbear

CountryMom22 said:


> Tonight was sloppy joes over salad greens for me and noodles for the guys. With a side of Italian bread. Good old comfort food!



Sounds pretty good! I fixed some goulash tonight. That's been one of my favorites since I was a kid.


----------



## MO_cows

Well rats! Or, more accurately, mice! I discovered tonight they got into my pantry cabinet in the basement and ruined most of my stash of "on sale" pasta. So instead of macaroni shells with diced ham in cheese sauce, it became tri color penne with diced ham and peas in cheese sauce. With cottage cheese and fruit on the side. 

DH has been hinting for chili, probably will make that tomorrow.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

For supper I had comfort food,peanut butter onion tomato sandwich,on 10 grain bread, then for dessert I had peanut butter and banana on 10 grain bread. When I was a kid having lunch with Gram and papa that's s what we had.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh having bone marrow test taken this morning so when he comes around noise i hope he'll sleep a lot & then late this afternoon he'll be hungry. . got the stew done yesterday evening & he shot it was great so he'll get more of it tonite with a nice meatloaf sandwich. i'll dig out a chunk of carrot cake muffin sq. & add cool whip, fresh fruit & drizzle with chocolate & caramel sauce. that should put him back to sleep for sure.


----------



## light rain

We had pork steak with brown rice. Also upped the flavor with fresh garlic and little currant tomatoes we had frozen awhile ago. They really mature late in the season but when the come in they are prolific. I'll probably plant a couple of plants this spring/summer because they freeze so well. Also plan on planting Amish paste and Stupice.

We also chopped up a big old Hubbard squash and roasted it last night. We tried sawing it and that wasn't progressing too well. I was going for the battery operated circular saw when DH grabbed one of his newer hatchets and with just few couple of smacks it was all in pieces. :clap:

One thing about winter squash is that in our household, people and critters alike, think it is good eating. We have several little winter squash crosses to use every winter because they self sow from the compost. If allowed to fully mature they usually are sweet.

-10 last night but not too much wind. Hey, it's WI. Had to happen sometime...


----------



## WildernesFamily

Last night we had marinated pork chops, creamed spinach, smashed potatoes, baby carrots and baby portabella mushrooms which I cooked using a new recipe which involved brining them first. I really liked the results. 

Not sure what I'm making tonight yet, but I'm about to go get the lunch bread started.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i dug around & found dh the last strip steak in this house. thot after what he went thru today he deserved a little steak! baked him a yam with brown sugar & butter & cut up an avocado & some chunky applesauce. he thot he was in heaven. he slept abut 4 hours after we got back form the bone marrow test. hope he sleeps good tonite. he thinks he can go back to work tom. sure hope the 25th gets here soon so we can have some results. also praying for them to be GOOD!!


----------



## LuLuToo

pixiedoodle said:


> sure hope the 25th gets here soon so we can have some results. also praying for them to be GOOD!!


Prayed all will turn out well. 

LuLu


----------



## countryfied2011

Sending prayers PD for positive results...

Supper tonight was Aldi Appleton Pulled Pork BBQ it was pretty tasty, I added a little more BBQ sauce to it. DH had his on a bun and I had mine over baked sweet potato fries, he had corn on the cob and broccoli and cheese and I had broccoli and cheese and green beans..lol Did i say we eat a lot of broccoli and cheese..lol I think one reason why is I buy those Green Giant serving for one and they are so easy to nuke and taste pretty good..lol Besides broccoli is good for you..there is only 40 calories in one of those servings.


----------



## light rain

You both will be in my prayers, Pixiedoodle.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sending prayers for good test results for your hubby, Pixie.

Been on a healthy eating binge for the last few days. Today I started the day with yogurt w/granola and pineapple for breakfast.

Lunch was eggs with peppers and onions and 2 clementines.

Dinner was grilled Jaimacan pork chops with salad and Italian bread. Still cleaning up the cupcakes and brownies from earlier this week for dessert. We never have desserts that last this long, but the boys have been out a lot this week. Works for me!


----------



## sandj81

Hubby is gone for the evening. He is out teaching his first nra class!!  so the kids wanted quesadillas and I had steak and potatoes. (Crazy children do not like steak). Was good.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Tried a new recipe tonight from the Good & Cheap cookbook - Filipino Chicken Adobo. I didn't like it, tasted like it was missing something, but I could quite put my finger on it. The men in the family liked it though, so I guess that's okay, lol.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonight i am cooking fettuccine pasta with creamy roasted red pepper sauce & adding a handful f frozen sweet peas that need to be used along with 2 of those large spicy meatloaf patties chopped up. i'll probably add a bit of cayenne & a smidge of sugar to the mix. going to make garlic bread from free stored int the freezer multigrain bread. everything in this dish has been in the cupboard &/or the freezer for nearly a year. trying to use it up whatever is sitting here. we not only eat a lot of leftovers & re-do's but we love the variety of all the new to us dishes they make & add that to the cost is pretty much nil. problem is if it's something we really like, the chances are that it can never be duplicated. but then we do not care as we just enjoy it while we have it.


----------



## WildernesFamily

Brekkie was biscuits and gravy, lunch is going to be lentil soup with wholewheat bread and dinner will be spaghetti (made with ground turkey) along with garlic bread and salad.

Good eating day in this house!


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was just sandwiches. DH went AWOL after work, didn't know when he would get home so I didn't cook. He went shopping and visiting, come to find out. 

Tonight, beef pot pie using up the leftover pot roast from Sunday. If I would have made more mashed potatoes, it could have been shepherd's pie....


----------



## light rain

We had a trip to the big city. After appts. we went to an Oriental store and bought a big can of toasted sesame oil, nori, and kimchi. 

Also bought some sourdough bread and beets at WFoods.

We stopped at Culver's and had a butter burger on the bogo plan. 

For supper I had kimchi and pistachios. Odd combination but tasty!

DH had the same. Also bought the pup a high class marrow bone which he has been chewing on for almost 2 hours. Weird combination of foods but feel like it worked out fine...  :happy:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight for supper, I had homemade biscuits, sausage gravy,coffee. It was good and I was hungry for it.


----------



## romysbaskets

Dinner was very simple tonight, diced tarragon roasted chicken breast over a baby greens salad with avocadoes, cucumbers and a homemade Gorganzola dressing.


----------



## countryfied2011

We had a gift card for our favorite Mexican restaurant...DH had his usual which has fish, choriso,shrimp, chicken and steak with onions. Rice and beans on the side. I had sauteed chicken with zucchini, poblano peppers and onions rice on the side.


----------



## NikkiL

Baked a chicken which is my easy go-to meal when I am busy with other things. We live in Sanderson Farms country so chicken is very reasonably priced. I'll probably make some au gratin potatoes, Lima beans, and a small salad. We don't usually eat dessert except on Sunday's if we have lunch with my parents. Nephews birthday so we'll have cake this sunday.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is BBQ chicken with roasted asparagus and a salad. I made brownies and cupcakes today, so the guys have their choice for dessert tonight. Then I'll send some of both to the engine show they are going to tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

I have a butternut squash I have been hankering to cook. Well, truthfully, hankering to eat it but I have to do the cooking to get there!

I think I will peel it, chunk it up, toss with olive oil and seasonings, and roast in the oven. Will open a jar of green beans. Still deciding what the protein will be.....


----------



## WildernesFamily

Had lunch at Arbys today since we had to be in another town for most of the morning. Tried their new special that's currently advertised , the loaded curly fries with a sandwich for $4. It wasn't as good as it looked on the television. Ha. 



Tonight's dinner was chicken and veggie stew over rice.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sloppy joes for us...I had mine over baked sweet potato fries and of course once again broccoli and cheese...DH had his on a bun, baked regular fries and corn on the cob. I really need to get out of this lull in cooking. I think it is because of winter and veggies dont taste as good as fresh from the garden..Raw zucchini is one of my favs...but store bought right now is not very pleasing.


----------



## light rain

I bought a very small piece of beef tenderloin today and stir fried it with a little peanut oil, fresh garlic and frozen green beans. Also added some soy sauce. DH is not feeling well and I thought the minimal fat and garlic would help his tummy. 

I bought a can of blackberries to give him a little bit in awhile. It is winter and these bugs are part of the scenery... 

I had some too and will add to that a small bowl of kimchi. 

Everyone have a good weekend! Mickey, I hope everything is going ok for you.


----------



## 36376

Homemade chicken noodle soup and grilled cheese


----------



## MoBookworm1957

15 bean soup in the crock pot, going to bake Butternut squash in the morning make squash,dried Cranberry,raisin muffins. My cousin gave me a big glass jar of sourgham so I'll have to find GRAM's gingerbread recipe make some up. I like sorghum on pancakes too. Haven't felt good today,every time I sit down for long me and Strawberry go to sleep.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Last nite i fixed dh a slab of swai fish. They were on sale for $1.99 a pound, so bot a $4. Bag to give them a try. He loved it, it was super cheap & i'll go back today & buy a couple more bags for the freezer. I know he would love fish more often but it is so stinking expensive it doen't happen often. However at that price i think he can have all the fish he wants.
Got a cool whip container of leftover stew in the fridge while the remainder went to the freezer. We'll have that today or tomorrow. Got quite a few containers of soups now in the big freezer. Easy to thaw & reheat for quick lunches. Soup & sandwich can't be beat.
Looks like i need to sort thru the fridge freezer a bit this weekend & line up some meals out of there for this week coming up. 
I went to the store for a few things on thursday & ended up spending $86. For sale items & replacing all that was missing in the cupboards that we call basics. Hope to be good now for a few weeks except for tomatoes for salad. Also need tide pods & pink sweetener which i forgot to get while shopping. Always something!


----------



## light rain

What are swai fish? I didn't know if this was an abbreviation or a type of fish.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Swai is new to me too but it is a white fish from Vietnam..... i'd rather it be from some other place but for $1.99 a pound i had to try it. dh loved it so much we went back to the store today & he bot 2 more pkgs of 4 fillets each 12" long plus he bot a pkg. f 2 BIG roasts. i cut the roasts in halve & re-packaged them & i place 3 fish filets in each gallon bag so he now has 11 of those to enjoy.
on the other hand we went to burger king with a coupon prior to that for a burger & fries & coke & had an ice cream cone too. then we went to the store & got the beef roasts & more fish, pink sweetener & Tide free. 
add that $40. to the $86. i spent on thursday & needless to say i will try VERY hard not to step foot in the grocery store door for at least 2-4 weeks or when the fridge is empty.


----------



## grandma12703

Sliced chicken breasts from the frozen chicken from last years crop, green pepper and onion mix I had frozen from the garden this summer, sour cream (store bought), home canned picante sauce and guacamole made from store bought avacados. All this fried in my cast iron skillet and then wrapped in homeade tortillas. Very good Sat. night dinner.


----------



## grandma12703

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Tonight for supper, I had homemade biscuits, sausage gravy,coffee. It was good and I was hungry for it.


That is one of our all time favorites. That and sausage and waffles. Our granddaughters are always telling their momma that nama and papa are having breakfast again. LOL


----------



## spiritbear

Ham and beans here tonight. Simple yet satisfying.


----------



## whistech

I made summer sausage today and ate a test piece before I stuffed them in fiberous casings. I will smoke the summer sausage tomorrow. The test piece tasted really good. I am going to make boudin sausage later tonight and stuff them in hog casings. I am going to have some pork butt and rice for supper.


----------



## MO_cows

A pot of chili going. DH has been asking for chili. It's not my favorite because when I make it the way DH and Dad like it, it makes me sweat to eat it. They definitely like more heat in theirs than I can tolerate well.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Soup re-heated for me today & soup & sandwich for dh. Later in the evening he'll probably want something more so think i can re-heat something from earlier this week.... Buttered nodles with parm. & some meat worked into it with a little garlic toast & salad. Trying to eat slad daily along with other vegs. We like most all of them. Also going to make a pineapple upside down cake the easy way- duncan hine pineapple cake mix poured over butter, brown sugar, m.cherries & pineapple chunks. Tastes the same to us & easier in my mind.


----------



## spiritbear

I'm having an "I don't feel like cooking" day.....


----------



## sandj81

Just started cooking my beans for my chili tonight  can't wait.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork loin roast tonight, with a honey mustard glaze. With green salad and carrots also glazed with honey mustard.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight was Zaycon Pork Tenderloin, mash potatoes...DH had peas and I had green beans.

We had 3rd Sunday brunch at church and I made a pot of chicken noodle soup that was all gone when we left this morning..so I guess that means it was pretty good..lol

DGS did his first overnight at Nana and Grandpa's house last night. I told DH this morning you can tell there has been a child in the house(its a wonderfull site to see even though I had to go through and pick up stuff)...DGS is 10 months old..


----------



## pixiedoodle

I made lentil soup this morning & have it simmering on low till this evening. it is really good. going to make a small pan of Jiffy cornbread to go with it & a side salad- just lettuce & tomatoes. 
i posted that lentil soup recipe & it is one of the best i have ever had. i use my own home canned stewed tomatoes & that sure adds a lot of flavor.
hope you'll give this lentil soup a try.


----------



## MO_cows

Chili dogs tonight and I'll try to get the guys to eat a green salad along with it. Lettuce, tomatoes, radishes, marinated artichoke hearts. If I whip out some chopped hard boiled eggs and/or shredded cheese to top the salad with, I bet they will take some. Sometimes it's like putting a pill in a piece of cheese for the dog, to get men to eat more healthy. lol


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is going to be a mish-mash of stuff...several different types of leftovers need to be eaten up..


----------



## light rain

Tonight will be Muenster cheese and radish sandwiches with mayo, mustard and onion. I brought the chick peas out of the cold to defrost for future consumption. :goodjob: Have too many things in the fridge. 

We had Honey Crisp dehydrated apple slices today. Dipped them in Key Lime juice, sugar and salt before dehydrating. 

We will have family coming to visit shortly and need to think what food items they will enjoy. I found some frozen apple slices in the freezer that may be converted into an apple pie. Apples really are a gift to mankind... And potatoes too... :grin: Old Irish/Swedish ladies inc. in mankind...


----------



## sandj81

Made "chicken" Alfredo. Used leftover turkey that I had frozen during thanksgiving time.


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 thick porkchops in the micro grill for dh. Nuked yam to share & simple salad. Got corn bread left over from lentil soup yesterday & maybe a smallpiece of pineapple upside down cake before i freeze the remainder or may make a box of jello with cool whip . Jello is always a nice easy fruity sort of sweet in this house.
Snow moving they say in a few hours...1- 4 inches maybe & then again on thursday. Sounds like a soup day or 2 coming up!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made breakfast in muffin tin: place a biscuits in bottom of muffin tin, wrap slice of bacon around the muffin tin,filled with egg,cheese. Bake in oven 350*for about 30 minutes. 6 ready to eat meals.


----------



## countryfied2011

We had salmon patties( havent had them in awhile)baked sweet potato fries for me, regular for DH...and we both had............guess what broccoli and cheese..


----------



## sandj81

Heated up the leftover chili and made grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## Adirondackgal

Left over stuffed shells from last night, and for those that do not want that there is baked chicken thighs.


----------



## light rain

DH and I had a repeat supper of the Muenster cheese and radish sandwiches that we had last night. DH first had these in Germany and we really like them on dark bread.

There is a cooked chicken out in polebarn. At 6 degrees I think it will be just fine... 

We were able to get chicken leg qtrs. at a real good price today. Also some blood oranges.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, heated up the leftover pork roast from Sunday. Finished it off, yay. With potatoes and green salad.

For tonight, got a turkey breast in the crock pot. Put onion, carrot, celery in the bottom with a little water so the drippings should make tasty gravy. Will have some cranberry dressing and a veggie to be named later with it. 

Bought a big bag of oranges at Sam's for a great price. Big oranges, nice color, but not very sweet or juicy once we started eating them. So I think I will try making a batch of orange marmalade this weekend, hopefully that will make good use of them.


----------



## topothemountain

Today was a snow day and both of us were home... that means all three meals to prepare.

We're blessed enough that most of our food is homegrown so almost everything on the menu today came from right here on top of the mountain except for things like flour, salt and such.

Here's what we've had so far....

Breakfast -- Eggs, bacon and biscuits along with some pecan/pumpkin butter.

Lunch -- Chili and beans.

And for supper we're going to be having pork chops and butternut squash.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have quit buying oranges they always seem to be awful and the peel is so thick it is hard to find the meat or even to peel.

I thawed some already cooked ground beef, havent decided what to do with it yet. Homemade hamburger helper stroganoff sounds good..lol


----------



## light rain

Tonight we had a salad with lettuce, onion, garbanzo beans and cucumber. Beef with lots of garlic over egg noodles shortly.

I bought 2 more bags of blood oranges today. Cecelia from CA. and so sweet and flowery. From the USA which is another plus to my way of thinking... They weren't huge but I will give some away so others can enjoy them...


----------



## susieneddy

Glad to see that everyone is eating well. We are still on vacation so we have cut down to two meals a day.
We made our first trip to Costco in Merida. Interesting store but you see the same foods here as you do in the states only in a different language...lol
Our brunch meal was pizza from Costco and dinner was tuna salad with sliced tomatoes on bagels.

Tomorrow is our neighbors birthday so we are having him over for dinner. We will be cooking fresh shrimp with pasta and we bought a Key Lime Pie for his birthday cake.


----------



## NickieL

today, it's chicken stock to can up......thighs were 39 cents a lb.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was pork chops, mashed potatoes, green beans and a kale, tomato , carrot and parmesan salad that I picked up at the Amish market. It was fantastic, but of course the rest of the family turned their noses up. Too bad, more for me!


----------



## spiritbear

Made some chicken lo mein Chinese. Did a stir fry of chicken and some veggies then added some ramen noodles without the seasoning packets. Turned out really good! I was left with a few bites after everyone was finished lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hungarian goulash,garlic bread topped with cheese and drizzle of olive oil with tomate on top


----------



## MO_cows

Made a turkey pot pie with leftover turkey and the broth from cooking it. Finished off the green salad with it. 

Got a tenderized round steak thawing for tonight. Smothered steak with mushrooms is the plan.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last nite we had grilled cheese sands. made with grated muenster cheese & more of the lentil soup & fresh made banana cream pie with cool whip. tonite may be more of the same.


----------



## NickieL

Nothing.....Im working late tonight so will just eat some brussel sprouts I have in the freezer here at work.


----------



## pixiedoodle

made mexican chicken roll ups with chicken tenders i cooked in the micro grill. shredded the chicken, added a cup & 1.5 c. salsa, 1 c shredded cheese. roll up chicken mixture in flour tortilla, place in baking 10" sq. pan, pour 1 pt. pure cream over it, bake 350^-45 mins. add more shredded chez if desired. let cool a few mins & serve hot.
looks like we'll be eating that tonite in place of yesterdays leftovers.
i'll add a small side salad.banana cream pie for sweet treat later.


----------



## light rain

We had a beef roast with generous garlic, potatoes and a fresh salad. Also put out hot pickles, bread and butter pickles and pickled beets. As you can tell our family has arrived and we are celebrating... :heh:

Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## sandj81

We had oven fried chicken with side salads.


----------



## Abe R Crombie

Tomorrows meal is corned beef and cabbage,potato,carrot and rutabaga served with a touch of vinager on the cabbage and corned beef.


----------



## HoofPick

Tonight we are having potato bacon chowder for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dh decided we 'needed' to go to olive garden yesterday. Mine was a huge bowl of pasta with little chicken, his was something similar, smallest salad i've ever seen them bring, 3 brd stks. & no mint at the end of the meal. Dh's meal was smallish yet mine- the ckn. Fettuccine was huge & barely any sauce. I had to ask for me sauce. Also asked for a piece of black tie mousse to go. When we got it home that pie was so tiny, by the time we split it into 2 pieces, it was about the size of my index finger & was $7.00! Yikes that was about 50 bucks for that meal & tip. Don't think we'll be back there for a very long time. However, there was so much fettuccine left over i steamed small chunks of our garden butternut squash & added it to it & thinned down the creamy sauce a bit. I asked them to add some sweet peppers & onion to it when i ordered it. Now it will make another 3 servings for us & the added squash will be a good addition. 
That's what we get for eating out!... The cost of a weeks worth of groceries!


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, we really like Olive Garden and have a lot of good memories there. The last time we went we had a gift. cert. but had to add that same amount plus a little more by the time we paid the tip. And it was lunchtime not dinner.

Good food but out of our price range for what we got and our enjoyment level...


----------



## NikkiL

A roast in the crockpot with the classic cream of mushroom soup and Lipton onion soup mix. Sear the meat on all sides first on top the stove. Much better that way. Throw in some frozen veggies at the end and dinner is ready.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

My wife has been on a cooking spree this weekend. She has made ham balls, meatballs, and potato soup.

We had meatball sandwiches for lunch yesterday and supper tonight.

We've had a few of the ham balls.

Potato soup for lunch today.

We still have leftovers of everything - so will feed us for several more meals.


----------



## countryfied2011

rabbit and veggies tonight...yesterday was homemade soup from jars i canned..it was a good day for soup with all the snow we got


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> rabbit and veggies tonight...yesterday was homemade soup from jars i canned..it was a good day for soup with all the snow we got


any pics of the snow you got?

Dinner was left over chicken pilbil cooked in banana leaves


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, turkey burritos with green chiles, cheese and homemade salsa. 

This morning, a hearty breakfast because we worked thru lunch yesterday and were extra hungry. Ham, hash browns, scrambled eggs and toast. Coffee and juice.

For dinner tonight, a pot of vegetable beef "stoup". I don't like beef soup to be too "brothy" so it was almost a stew. The beef, tomatoes and green beans were home grown, the rest of the veggies from the store. Was going to make cheesy biscuits to have with it but DH lobbied for cornbread. He spent a lot of yesterday crawling around under a house with very little ground clearance, soldering pipes and searching out leaks from freeze damage. So if it's cornbread he wants, cornbread he gets!


----------



## countryfied2011

our snow Friday and Saturday..we probably got between 3 1/2 to 4 inches..it is almost all gone tonight. Temps go up to 59 today.

The first/second picture is coming down part of our driveway..it is really longer than that. 3rd picture is one of my horses on Saturday they had just been let out of the barn..lol Next two of our front from the porch looking down the driveway..and last it looking off the back porch

Supper was the rest of the rabbit bog


----------



## spiritbear

Made Shepard's pie tonight. Wish I had made more.


----------



## CountryMom22

Countrified, your pictures are beautiful! We got 30" and as beautiful, though deep, as it was Sunday morning, the beauty ended when we picked up the shovels! Truthfully, we need a good blizzard once in a while so we can truly appreciate the good weather to come.

And it can't come soon enough for me! On Saturday morning I made a "snow day breakfast" of waffles and bacon. We haven't done that since our last snow day. Dinner was chicken soup as we all felt the need for comfort food.

Dinner tonight was london broil and salad with oatmeal cookies for dessert.


----------



## kalmara

pixiedoodle said:


> Swai is new to me too but it is a white fish from Vietnam..... i'd rather it be from some other place but for $1.99 a pound i had to try it. dh loved it so much we went back to the store today & he bot 2 more pkgs of 4 fillets each 12" long plus he bot a pkg. f 2 BIG roasts. i cut the roasts in halve & re-packaged them & i place 3 fish filets in each gallon bag so he now has 11 of those to enjoy.
> o.


Here it is called Basa - I suggest you have a read up on where and how it is reared/farmed, I guarantee cheap or not, you won't ever want to eat it again :hrm:

Locally caught Fish here is expensive around nz$30.00 a kilo, the Basa is imported and sold for just a few $'s a kilo. Even so I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night I pounded out some pork cutlets, gave them a light breading and pan fried. Made a boxed dressing on the side and some corn. DSIL has been practicing some baking and brought us over a pecan pie. I told her it wasn't quite right, she needs to try again. And that we'll be glad to sample her "experiments" any time. lol

Still waffling for tonight's dinner. We might not be home, will grab a bite at the local restaurant if that is the case. If we end up being home, probably tomato soup and grilled cheese.


----------



## susieneddy

Countryfied, your pics were awesome. I really liked the picture of your house from the front view. 

Last night's dinner was chicken thighs cooked with white rice. The chicken thighs we got at Costco in Merida


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite will be re-heated mexican cheesy chicken roll ups from a few days back. I made "fresh" salsa using 2 pts of canned toms & fresh ingredients too. Unbelievably good! I have some sot of sweet something in there , i just know i do....jut can't think what the heck it is!


----------



## TheKingsTable

I made millet for the first time tonight. Did it like a pilaf with chickpeas, broccoli, and a little shredded chicken for my carnivorous husband, with turmeric and some other spices. I think I need to cook millet a couple of more times to get the feel for it. Came out too dry this time, though a couple of splashes of chicken broth helped a lot.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off the olive garden left over pasta dish with our winter squash cubes in it, black cherry jello & small salad. on to something new tomorrow depending on the temps & weather. got lots of soups & stews + meatloaf patty in the freezer to work on as well as a few frozen hamburger patties that will cook up quick in the micro-grill. need to use up the hamb. buns so maybe we'll use the hamburger patties & buns tom. with some french fries-lots of potatoes to use as well!
we were gifted some GIANT cookies for christmas that are not so good on their own so i crumbled them up & placed in the freezer to use as topping for items requiring cool whip or ice cream or maybe even puddings. 
I try to be as creative with leftovers as possible so no food wasted in this house is my goal!


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up staying home last night, so made tomato soup and grilled cheese. Having soup again tonight, 15 bean soup made with a ham bone from Christmas. DS saved it, froze it, but then didn't think they would get around to doing anything with it at their house, so brought it over to me.


----------



## light rain

We had a salad last night with Romaine lettuce, cukes, onion, low salt pinto beans, fresh mushrooms, salmon and ranch dressing. I had a tangerine fruit bar later.

Been eating a fair amt. of kimchi because it is practically no calorie and I like it.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I made a millet pilaf with broccoli and chickpeas a couple of days ago. On a whim, I pureed the leftovers and mixed with flour, baking powder, and a little extra salt, and I rolled it out and made crackers. They were surprisingly good, and I'll be keeping that in mind for when I have an excess of leftover grains.

Dinner tonight was stir-fried spaghetti squash, broccoli, carrots, and chicken with buffalo hot sauce. It was going to be teriyaki stir-fry, but then DH said he had a taste for something spicier.


----------



## Terri

Tonight we are having tacos at the VFW. They do this every Thursday during the winter. It is true that I am an introvert, but I try to not be a hermit. There will be people I know there, so I can sit and socialize a bit.

It also gives me a night off from cooking and dishes! And, DS can brag to the younger generation that he moved into his apartment last week.


----------



## CountryMom22

Lunch today was shrimp and seven layer salad.

Dinner was steak sandwiches, with a Kale, carrot and parmesan salad.

I made brownies for dessert. I think the boys will be putting some ice cream on top of them!


----------



## pixiedoodle

warmed up the last chicken rolls ups with peaches & blueberry frozen free this summer, chunky apple sauce & kidney beans. tomorrow will be some more leftovers & then something new for sunday. 
going to clean out the side freezer while dh is gone to his moms saturday. i'll have a better idea of what all is jammed in there. maybe a few things that need to get tossed as well i would imagine. it will be better at least to see what's there, write it down & mark it off as it is used up. next week we'll tackle the big upright out in the garage if we aren't snowed in!


----------



## MO_cows

Beef n bean burritos tonite. Homegrown beef, homemade salsa, freshly grated cheese. 

Tomorrow nite, probably salmon patties. Not DH's favorite so he might volunteer to go get a pizza. That's ok too. I can't remember the last time we ate dinner that we didn't cook here. I guess if I review this thread I can figure it out! lol


----------



## spiritbear

Baked chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans tonight.


----------



## light rain

I'm enjoying a couple of cups of black tea right now. It went down to 6 above last night. Gonna warm up for a few days and then get cold and snow. 

Tonight will be a cheap cut of beef cut very thinly, cooked with lots of onion and garlic, with a little kimchi added over either brown rice or noodles. Maybe a smoothie later with vanilla soymilk, banana and peanut butter powder. 

Everyone have a good weekend and enjoy the longer days of sunshine! Our kitchen window faces east and I happily find the sunshine coming in on my face seems much warmer... :dance:


----------



## toni48

Will grill a pork tenderloin, baked sweet potato, broccoli and a salad...


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh eating with former co-wprkers so i may not even have to warm up anything at all. if not i have a couple of items that just need some micro-magic performed on them. dh going to take care of issues for mom at the lake so i won't be cooking all weekend. it will give me chance to clean out the side freezer without disruptions. who know what kind of lost stuff lurks in there!


----------



## countryfied2011

I have been working the last 3 days so Wednesday night we went to Demo's(local restaurant) DH had hamburger steak and I hadgrilled chicken tenderloins. We also took home a couple of qts of their soup(delicious homemade soup)it is baked chicken with rice. So last night we had soup and dh had a grilled cheese with his. Tonight was Walmart's Extreme Bacon and cheese thin crust pizza. Walmart has the best pizzas and they are cheap.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was Jamacian pork chops and a salad. Dessert was French Butter Coffee cake, provided by Entemans!


----------



## TheKingsTable

Had breakfast for dinner tonight. I made pancakes, topped with blueberries that were simmered until thickened/concentrated, and a side of hashbrowns.


----------



## MO_cows

Well that worked out smooth as silk. DH took the afternoon off work to go to town and get some stuff at Lowe's for the money pit. He called me to let me know, and I told him, you are going to drive right by the Papa Murphys. You can pick up a pizza or else I will make salmon patties, your choice. By golly he came home with a Papa. lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's dinner will be Maui Maui fish,cocous(which my youngest neices swears by),lettuce salad loaded with veggies, vingar& oil dressing.


----------



## countryfied2011

I took out ground chicken patty for me and hamburger patty for DH...we will probably have baked sweet potato fries and a green veggie for side.

Today's weather----sunny, warm and windy. Love it when i can hang my clothes outside...but I think there is suppose to be some bad weather on the horizon next week. I did see a dandelion in the yard the other day..and the hens are starting to lay...:nanner: Come on Spring..lol


----------



## sandj81

Got a batch of pork broth going now. For dinner ... Not so sure lol


----------



## vicker

I made about 2gal of chicken broth over night and strained it this morning. It's settling in the fridge, and I'm not doing anything with it tonight. I'll take the schmaltz out and all that tomorrow after work, then freeze most of the broth. 
Tonight I just made a , sort of, Thai larb with leftover crowder peas, quinoa, onions, chilis, basil, cilantro, and mint and lime. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## light rain

We had roasted chicken leg qtrs., white potatoes, sw. potatoes and onions. Also Brussels sprouts and homemade bread. Afterwards tangerine popsicles. 

I overate... :ashamed:


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight for us was a rotisserie chicken from the bodega. We made a pasta salad to go along with it. We have plenty left so there is dinner for tomorrow night.


----------



## MO_cows

We scrounged leftovers last night. Had company show up just about the time we were talking about what's for dinner, they had already eaten. We were going to hit the only restaurant in town and they would tag along for pie, but for some reason it was closed. Very unusual for a Sat. nite, hope nobody had an emergency. So we just visited for awhile and then hit the microwave when they left. 

This morning made a "use it up" hash. The last of the potatoes, some diced ham left over from the 15 bean soup nite, and some leftover cheese on top. With the last 5 eggs in the house, scrambled.


----------



## LuLuToo

Made a Swiss steak for tomorrow. Chili will be made for Tuesday. 

LuLu


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is turkey tacos and a green salad. I have not given any thought to dessert, so everyone will be on their own!


----------



## light rain

DH and I had roast beef, pickled beets and homemade rhubarb, strawberry and sugar mixture. DD and DSL would have stayed but they had to go pick up their keys to their new rental. So good to have some of our kids back in the area. :happy2::happy2::happy2:

There were some snags in shipping their 20ft. container but after prayers and a good recommendation it all worked out.


----------



## MO_cows

Finally made it to the store and got some fresh stuff in the house again. Tonight, salmon patties and a salad. Got some really nice red leaf lettuce, will wash it and spin it tonite and make a new batch of "Dorothy Lynch" dressing. Lasts way longer than the salad in a bag when I put it thru the spinner and bag it myself.


----------



## Tea_mama

Today is a cold, rainy day in CA (cold for here - you know - 45 degrees) and I'm home with my sick 2 year old. Seems like the perfect day for some hot White Bean Chicken Chili and homemade crusty No-Knead artisan bread. I tried that recipe about a year ago with very positive reactions from DH and the kiddos, so I suspect they will be happy again.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is kielbasa and salad. Cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## light rain

We had brown rice, kimchi and chicken for supper. 

Now going to have a cup of lemon ginger tea...


----------



## Canyonero

I've been perfecting cooking of locally-farmed pintos. At 6300' altitude, I've learned that a pressure cooker makes tender creamy beans. They just never get done in a saucepan.

2-minute boil with a 2-hour quick soak. Dump the stinky soak water and rinse. Fry up a slice of salt pork in the bottom of the cooker until the lard renders out. Add the beans, water and whatever seasonings you like - oregano, sage, cumin, chili powder, cayenne. Salt, garlic and onions. Pressure cook for 5-6 minutes.

When they're done, take them out, and finish by cooking in a saucepan over medium heat until the excess liquid cooks off, down to a nice gravy. Eat as is, or put them into chile con carne.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating enchiladas for tonite with small simple salad & jello. may pull out a couple of carrot cake muffin sqs. from the freezer for something sweet. i'll add a dollop of cool whip...my stand by fixer for a sweet thing when we want it. cheap, easy & low fat or low sugar. why can't they make both?


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was steak and mashed potatoes with broccoli. I made some chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well i am finally off until next Wednesday....Last night supper was rotisserie chicken from Publix....tonight was a Jersey Mike's. I now see why people eat out a lot during the week...after working all day who feels like cooking..:teehee:


----------



## light rain

Tonight's supper were small steaks and mayacoba beans.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, grilled a big sirloin steak on the cast iron grill pan, sliced it up for serving. With a small potato baked in the microwave and green salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating 2 leftover hamburgers & i'll add, cheese, onion & lettuce. small salad seems to show up on nearly every meal lately, but good filler & cheap right now, potato chips & dip which is rare around here at a meal. i have leftover orange jello i already mixed with a spoonful of cool whip for a sweet treat. 
Tomorrow will be spicy Bills Montana swiss steak made with home canned stewed tomatoes, big baked potatoes with sour cream, & something yummy for a sweet evening snack.


----------



## CountryMom22

Treated myself to some shrimp and kale salad for lunch. Dinner tonight is ham steak with leftover mashed potatoes and beets. Still have cookies left from yesterday so I didn't have to bake today!


----------



## MO_cows

Some little pork chops with a cucumber/onion/tomato salad and kale cooked down with chopped onion and apple.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday when the kids were here they brought KFC's and I made homemade coleslaw. It was real tasty but the extra salt was not welcome. We had some Anna's Orange cookies afterwards.

Today's meal later on will involve potatoes since I bought 20 lbs. on a sale. Also maybe spaghetti. A lot of carbs but if I watch portions maybe I can make it work out ok. I've got some hardboiled eggs to peel and put into pickled beet juice. DH and I both like eggs prepared most any way. I use to have fun when we had banties and I would ask a guest how many eggs they wanted for breakfast and I would put the cooked banty eggs in front of them...:happy2:


----------



## grandma12703

Chicken breast sliced into thin slices, bell peppers, onions, cabbage, pepper and a little soy sauce all slow cooking. When it is almost time for dinner I will put a 1 T. of honey into 1/4 c. of soy sauce and stir it up and pour over the chicken and vegies. I will serve it over brown rice. Our homegrown chicken, peppers, onions and cabbage all frozen from last summer. Store bought soy sauce, honey and rice. ( I hope in the next few years to have my own bees for honey)


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a local American themed restaurant. I had a huge ribeye steak with a baked potato and a salad. Susie had a full rack of baby back ribs with a baked potato and a salad. We actually got sour cream and real butter. The steak and ribs were delicious and cooked perfectly.
The portion sizes were huge so we brought home the rest for dinner tonight but that didn't happen since the neighbor had us over for hamburgers, salad and fried potatoes.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night DD,DSIL and dgs ate supper with us...I fixed salmon patties, corn, french fries for them(bakes sweet potato fries for me)mac and cheese for them...lol, cole slaw. Tonight was cod fillets, broccoli and cheese and bake potato. The cod was really suppose to be for last night but since the kids were eating I made the salmon patties...so ate the cod tonight. We got our 2 servings of fish in for the week...haha


----------



## pixiedoodle

burger king meal with ice cream cone which by the way is the best part of the meal.... no cooking today other than boiling a dozen jumbo eggs for deviled eggs for tom's. big game snacks...along with a few other things like wings & popeyes chicken & a huge banana cream pie! yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night the old "tour of Europe" skillet dish. Mostly Italian ingredients - Italian veggie blend, mushrooms, pasta, marinara sauce, romano cheese. With Polish sausage sliced into it. 

Went out for breakfast since we had to pick up more materials for the money pit. We had breakfast at Hy Vee, they have a breakfast bar now complete with omelette station. Had a spinach, mushroom, cheese 2 egg omelette, bacon, fruit and a biscuit.

For dinner tonight, a ham slice, cottage cheese and pineapple, and oven roasted butternut squash. 

DH wants chili for dinner tomorrow, and for "watching the game" snacks it will be venison sausage and cheese on crackers.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yesterday there was a women's brunch at the church and then DH great granddaughter and great grandson had a birthday party with bbq. It is hard for me to eat healthy with food that is served, so i have eat small...lol So you really never get satisfied..

Today DD DSIL and DGS are coming over to watch the game...another junk food day so....but at least I can fix myself something different..I might just pick up some Jim&Nick stuff after church


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dd & sil will come early evening & we will have just finger food...popeyes, chips, wings, brownies or ban. Pie?, dips etc etc. Nothing too hard there & just the 4 of us.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had small steaks. Also had a few corn chips and humus.

DH wanted Kettle chips and a dip so I bought the ingredients to make Hidden Valley ranch dip ourselves. I will try to eat very little or none of this. :hohum:

I bought a fresh pineapple yesterday and I may have some with cottage cheese. Saw an article recently that fresh pineapple helps with a cough. DH will be the willing test subject later on.

We may get a delivery of wood today so there is a slim chance I'll be working some of those calories off. They seem to cling tighter than a deer tick in August...


----------



## spiritbear

It's not something I'm cooking today but I am eating a big block of head cheese.


----------



## Adirondackgal

I am cooking pork to make pulled pork. I will make coleslaw, an awesome cider vinegar BBQ sauce, regular BBQ sauce, and we are having rolls with it. DS is inviting us to his house for a super bowl party. He is making finger foods. It will be fun with our two other kids there and our DIL and two little grandsons. It is always a lot of fun.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I made a special breakfast for my husband's birthday. Pancakes with simmered blueberries and a breakfast pizza. I made a hashbrown crust topped with scrambled eggs, greens, bacon, and shredded cheese. It was all a hit.


----------



## pixiedoodle

heat leftovers from the super-bowl "party". just had finger foods & sent half home with dd & this morning froze half of what we kept . i'll reheat leftovers this evening & add small salads. trying to use up leftovers fresh &/or frozen from fridge & side freezer before i pull anything else out of the big upright freezer. i thawed patio steak for swiss steak over the wknd but decided we have so many leftovers i'd just stick them back in the freezer for another time later in the week or maybe even next week.
got about 10 lbs of free small yellow apples last friday & they are very good so we'll be eating on those this week for snacks. not sure what kind they are but they are intense yellow, small & sweet as sugar.


----------



## light rain

Today for lunch we had roasted chicken breast, pinto beans and pickled beets and pickled cabbage. 

Our DD told me about a class in March in Kombucha fermenting and if there is no snowstorm I think I'll try to take it. 

This will be the third year of growth for our honeyberries. I hope they put on a lot more size and fruit this year... Got to get out and start pruning the apple trees and grape vines. I have 4 apple trees that a dear friend gave me. When she gave them to me they were sprouted seeds inside her Cripps apples. Some did not survive the planting but I now have 4 that are about a foot tall under lights. Being older I'm not guaranteed that I'll see an apple and who knows what tree pollenated this apple... but.. what the heck. I'll take the gamble... :happy:


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a crazy day today, but I planned ahead so I made a Chuck Wagon Casserole for dinner. It's great when you have all you need for dinner in one pan, and it reheats really well!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night made tuna pie for dinner, with broccoli and carrots for sides.


----------



## spiritbear

Breakfast was cream of wheat with some flax seeds and brown sugar.


----------



## countryfied2011

We have little bugs around here..DH has a stomach virus and I have either sinus or cold...so we had different varieties of food yesterday--I had taken out ground beef to make a meatloaf but I didnt think that would be good for DH so I made him chicken and dumplings...so we have to eat up chicken and dumplings, meatloaf and leftovers from Jim and Nicks for the next couple of days...haha.


----------



## TEXKAT

Last night's supper was soup made with smoked sausage, potatoes, carrots, celery, garlic, onion, chicken broth, and fresh spinach. Also made drop biscuits make of bisquick mix, cheddar cheese, garlic powder, itailian seasoning, and can milk. So good and quick to make.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was ham steak, mac and cheese and roasted brusell sprouts.


----------



## light rain

Tonight was some crusty baguette with an avocado humus and a kombucha. Bought a bag of locally grown carrots from WF and you can really taste the difference. They inspired me to clean out the vegetable drawers and dedicate one just to them... :grin:

Countryfied, hope you'all get feeling better. A lot of nasty UPR stuff going around up north here...


----------



## MO_cows

Made tomato soup last nite, used my last quart of tomato puree out of the freezer. With grilled cheese sandwiches. 

Tonight, oven fried chicken. With sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

DH is getting frozen potstickers for dinner since we're leaving early in the AM for a week of vacation! I went to Target yesterday (I almost never shop there) and bought all kinds of things I don't usually get for vacation! We've planned about 2/3 of our meals in and 1/3 out, and the meals out are going to cost way more than all the meals in. The hubs is impressed. Good day for me! I even fit in steaks!


----------



## CountryMom22

KeepOfTheHome, we always do that with our vacations. We save lots of money and this way, people can get up whenever they want and eat. Makes life a lot easier, especially since when we go away it's with my whole extended family so there are always at least 16 of us! We eat all breakfasts and most lunches at the room and eat out very sparingly.

Countryfied, I hope you are all feeling better soon!

Dinner tonight is tilapia, wild rice and green beans. I think I'll make a cake to celebrate us paying off our mortgage today!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Tonight or tomorrow night will be chili. I have a very large can of diced tomatoes that I bought at a "Bent & Dent" so figured I will make a HUGE pot of chili.
I have a couple pounds of venison and a couple pounds of beef to put in it.

And lots of kidney beans. In my opinion, you can NEVER have too many kidney beans in chili!


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks for the well-wishes DH is feeling a lot better and I think mine has more to do with the gas heat than anything else...every since we got it I have problems with my sinuses. The gas heat doesnt kick on until 32 and below and for the last couple of days it has been there. I did bring the humidifier down and added some EOs to it. When I go outside I am fine..in the house I am miserable.
We have a special service at church tonight for Ash Wednesday unless it start snowing again(40% chance) we will be going there and probably out to eat tonight. Lunch for me was leftover chicken and dumplings

CM22...congrats on paying off your mortgage isnt that a wonderful feeling we did ours back in 2011 I believe. I would be baking a cake also...:goodjob:


----------



## pixiedoodle

ditto on congrats for paying off that mortgage cm! that is wonderful! i don't think we'll live long enough to pay off ours...should have started when we were younger i think....you know- great hindsight & stuff like that.
heating up our mixed dried garden beans tonite with corn bread & small salad. there's one brownie left so dh can have it. I love them but they do NOT love me back!


----------



## TheKingsTable

Made chicken pot pie last night baked with seasoned diced potatoes on top instead of a bread crust. My bread-loving husband said "we can have this again." Success!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Lastnight I got the huge pot of chili completed.

Ran out of chili powder and since we like a nice "kick" to the chili and didn't have enough chili powder I turned to red papper flakes. I also ended up tossing in some Texas hot sauce too.

It's very good - but certainly has some "heat" to it. A little bit more than I usually do, but for this cold weather we now have (and getting even colder the next few days), it will be fine.

Since I made such a big pot, lunch and supper today will be chili and I'm guessing I'll have it for lunch and supper tomorrow. Luckily I don't mind eating the same thing and what is better than a hot bowl of chili on a cold winter day?!?


----------



## MO_cows

Got some pinto beans in the crockpot communing with guajillo chiles and onion. Will make refried beans out of them, some Mexican rice, and beef burritos with homegrown beef and homemade salsa.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was roasted chicken and salad. Spice cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## toni48

We're going to have meatloaf tonight with baked sweet potato and oven roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was New York strips with scallop potatoes for DH and quinoa,black beans, corn and mango for me we both had broccoli and cheese. Tonight is hamburger helper for DH and veggies..lol and me chicken patties and veggies.


----------



## MO_cows

Coasted on leftovers tonight.


----------



## tree-farmer

A week or two ago one of the roosters got aggressive when my girlfriend was out in the coop. He's just coming out of the slow cooker now.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Been on a binge of cast iron skillet fried chicken...some Creole seasoning...real mashed potatoes...white gravy...corn . Two pumpkin pies from scratch this weekend with fresh lard pie crusts for this week at work.


----------



## spiritbear

I'll try not to rub it in too much but fresh baked bread, fresh bacon, good farm eggs and homemade butter for breakfast. Yum!


----------



## roadless

Geeze I had shredded wheat...


----------



## spiritbear

We just moved on our place so don't have anything raised ourselves but we are within walking distance of an Amish community so we've been buying from them and the stuff is so cheap it almost makes you want to just buy from them and not hassle with raising anything.


----------



## roadless

There is an indoor Amish market close by, they have amazing produce and baked goods.
They are only open Wednesday -Saturday and do a brisk business.


----------



## pixiedoodle

had the neighbor couple over thursday evening for swiss steak i made with my own canned stewed tomatoes, baked potatoes, buttered corn, garden green beans & a banana pie with gram crust from 4 little it ripe bananas. spread cool whip on the top. dh finished off the leftovers last nite. i think he may still have one piece of the swiss steak left so maybe he will finish that off the evening. i had 3 baed potatoes left too but ran them thru the ninja yesterday with some milk for cheesy baked potato soup on sunday. still working on using what's in the fridge & side freezer...not sure we will ever get thru it all. can't believe there is that much still in there. sure have crammed lot of odds & ends in such a small space.


----------



## roadless

"sure have crammed lot of odds & ends in such a small space."

That's how I feel when I put on my jeans!


----------



## pixiedoodle

roadless said:


> "sure have crammed lot of odds & ends in such a small space."
> 
> that's how i feel when i put on my jeans!


me too! Glad to know i am not alone!


----------



## light rain

Last night I made egg rolls for the first time. I used Dole coleslaw mix, ground pork, onion and lots of spices. I baked them to reduce calories. I did brush some olive oil on 2 and sesame oil on one. I really liked them and plan to make this an 1x week supper. I figure they were low calorie, low salt and low carb. I do need to take the time to crunch the numbers to see if I'm correct. No soy sauce or salt was used in preparing/eating but the 3 wrappers had 410 mg. of sodium by themselves.

This morning for breakfast several cups of tea, a honey crisp apple and an ounce or two of sharp cheese.


----------



## countryfied2011

LR those sounds so good. Tonight will be baked catfish, and veggies.


----------



## TheKingsTable

Ya'll have me craving a real, home-cooked, savory dinner. I baked all weekend for a church bake sale, so now I'm taking a break from the kitchen and dinner is "fend for yourself."

I made whisky banana bread, oatmeal cream pies, sugar cookie sandwiches, peanut butter fudge, and dark chocolate coconut almond bark.


----------



## romysbaskets

Pork roast with carrots, mashed potatoes, baked spaghetti squash and home made gravy. Tonight is cheat night out of each 7 days for hubby so I made him vanilla bean custard ice cream all natural yummy ingredients.  After all it is Valentines Day! Hubby had asked for ice cream last night but since I made it for his Super Bowl Sunday party...with family, it was gone...He was so surprised when I made it for him.


----------



## sandj81

Made chili yesterday so I could can it to have on hand. Tonight I think I'm going to do meatloaf and mashed potatoes


----------



## MO_cows

Well it turned out to be a regular carb fest at our house yesterday. Biscuits and gravy for breakfast. Ham, potatoes and corn for dinner. And dessert, Valentine's chocolates. 

I guess I better thaw out some chicken breast and lighten things up......


----------



## CountryMom22

It's been a few days since I checked in here, we've been really busy. So busy that I can't remember what I've made for dinner the last few nights! Must have been good though, because there were no leftovers!

Tonight's dinner is Lemon Pepper Chicken, baked potatoes and green beans. I made chocolate cupcakes yesterday, so that takes care of dessert.


----------



## HoofPick

Tonight we made some of the best T-bones I've ever had. They were supposed to be our valentines dinner but they didn't thaw quick enough, oops. These are from a 1/4 cow we got that was pasture raised. So much better than normal store meat!









A fresh batch of chicken bone broth was on the stove all day too.


----------



## simi-steading

Red Eye Pork Stew.. 

Basically... 

Brown floured pork chunks, add diced tomatoes, add a cup or so of strong brewed coffee. (I like to use espresso when I take the time to make some) about 1/4 cup or so of whisky, (I used Woodford Reserve (YUM)) onion, garlic, Worcestershire, basil, rosemary, marjoram, Thyme, salt, pepper, Texas Pete hot sauce... stew that a half hour or so, then add potatoes until done.. eat with a nice hard Cider or Ale.


----------



## roadless

I'm drooling Hoofpick, it has been far to long since I've had a t-bone steak.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Crockpot is on low with chicken breasts, Cream of Mushroom Soup, Cheaddar Cheese Soup, garlic, pepper, and salt all dumped in.

Once the chicken is done for supper, fettachini noodles will be cooked and the soup mix from the crockpot added on top.

I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## pixiedoodle

salmon fillets for dh tonite. he'll swoon... nice salad for a side & a dab of leftover beans if they are still in there.
making an OLD recipe for a creamy corn & tomato chowder that just sounds so stinking good i cannot wait to taste it. i'll use my home canned stewed toms. for that recipe. need to get some cream & canned milk too.
still working on using what's on hand & filling in on perishables as i run out at the end of the week.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight the boys were craving Italian, so I made spaghetti, homemade sauce with Italian sausage. I had spaghetti squash instead of pasta and had peppers and onions in my sauce. My sauce was a leftover from Christmas that I put in the freezer. It was yummy!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made kielbasa with cabbage in yogurt/mustard sauce. Supposed to use sour cream but the yogurt works just as well. With homemade pickled beets out of the pantry.


----------



## pixiedoodle

that corn & stewed tomato chowder turned out to be wonderful! i will definitely have to can more stewed tomatoes this summer as i have just used the tar out of them this winter. i found that tomato corn chowder recipe in a 1977 Yankee magazine. it was" dy-no-mite!" we will finish it off tonite & dh will finish his grilled salmon also from last night. never got the salad made yesterday so will add that to the meal.


----------



## spiritbear

The kitchen is full of egg noodles drying right now. Some of them will be for later, some to go into the pantry.


----------



## countryfied2011

Pork tenderloin, brown rice and quinoa with garlic, broccoli and cheese


----------



## CountryMom22

I spent the day visiting a friend, then stopped by my Mom's, where I visited with her, my aunt, and all 3 of my siblings! It was amazing that we were all able to make it on super short notice. We had a great time and picked up pizza for a late lunch. So dinner tonight for my family is left over pizza.

Good thing there were leftovers as I forgot to take anything out of the freezer before I left!


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast stir fry with mushrooms, red bell pepper, onion, garlic, artichoke hearts. Flavored with lemon so more of a Mediterranean direction. Over whole wheat couscous. Would have loved to throw some broccoli in there too but just not in the mood to see grown men cry, so I edited myself.


----------



## light rain

Tonight was pork steak cooked in a little peanut oil and seasoned with Penseys Cajun spice (1/4 t) and a few shakes of granulated garlic. To that was added green beans cooked in the same pan with additional peanut oil and granulated garlic and onion. Then for carbs was 1/2 Asian sweet potato for each of us with about a t of butter. Finished up with a small slice of watermelon for each. Also some watermelon for the pup and chicken...

We are restricting salt and carbs and hope that will have good results but don't want to restrict flavor and the joy of eating... :heh:

*time to start pepper plants in zone 4

Got the Seeds and Such sweet cayenne to start tomorrow or Sat. :thumb:

Everyone have a good weekend and glad to see ya post Mickey on the birdseed question!


----------



## romysbaskets

Last night I diced up tomatoes, added them to olive oil and garlic and italian herbs. Then I added asparagus spears and some shrimp on top, covered them and simmered. I served this on a bed of spinach with feta cheese sprinkled on top...took about 10 minutes to make and we ate on my thrift store .80 plates, Limoges china from the 1880's. 









Tonight I cheated, one pot meal again! A lovely beef tip roast with organic carrots and potatoes, very simple. I had a half an avocado for my greens. I have a tendon issue so slicing is harder for me, so I cut big veggies...just put them in sooner to cook up tender.


----------



## MO_cows

Got an arm roast in the crock pot with beef broth, onion, garlic, chipotle and guajillo chiles. By tonite it should be falling apart tender, will shred and make burritos. The thickened cooking liquid will make a nice sauce to smother them with.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is breaded shrimp,baked sweet potato fries and veggie. 

Tomorrow we have our chili cook-off/cake auction at church...so I have a pot of chili on the stove(not for judging but for eating tomorrow) also made some carrot cake cupcakes with cream cheese icing to carry and will make a peach cobbler in the morning. This is one of our fundraisers that the women of the church have every year.

Windows are open here and the clothes are on the line..I love this weather, breezy but nice. Good clothes drying weather~ Have a great weekend and Happy Cooking

LR I am so ready to start seeds..lol(still have a ways to go) I just got in 5 packs of Milk Thistle to plant for the butterflys. I dont know whether i can get them to grow but I am going to try. We might be able to put in potatoes next month


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh finished off his salmon & i added cooked cabbage & carrots, kidney beans & nuked yam. i had vegs & he had both fish & vegs. still have a few vegs. left for this evening & i am thawing out some cheese & onion enchiladas from a few weeks ago so that should be enough for today. thawing out pork chops for tomorrow & i'll probably make boiled potatoes & pork chop gravy to go on them plus hominy or spinach. need to make some jello or pudding too. going to have a colonoscopy on min. morning so it will be all liquid diet got me all day tomorrow. dh will have to fend for himself but i am sure there will be enough of everything to keep him full & happy. i'll prob. be starved by the time they send me home. he swears the last time we went thru wends & i downed a burger & coke but I sure didn't remember it. always a fun way to kill off a day...


----------



## MO_cows

A pork sirloin roast, seared and then cooked in the dutch oven on a bed of carrots, onion and garlic. With green beans. Blueberry coffee cake for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Saturday night was the chili cookoff at the church and we had plenty leftover...yesterday after church my parents took us out to eat for my birthday, so last night was fix whatever you can find...tonight is going to be chili and grilled cheese...did i already say we had plenty of chili leftover :whistlin:..I think I am going to have to put some in the freezer.


----------



## light rain

:birthday: Countryfied!

I bought a large container of those high Vit. D mushrooms for the week.

We just had roast chicken, a baked potato and green beans. Can't wait until we have beans coming from the garden. 

Folks up this way are getting eager to tap their maple trees.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks so much LR..It is on Wednesday and I will be old enough to get the shingles shot..hahaha So I guess I need to set up an appt.


----------



## shellmar

Nice weather here today, so steaks on the grill, broccoli casserole, baked potatoes, carrots and salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i have fed dh pan fried pork chops with white pork chop gravy, green beans etc for 2 days so today he wants spicy meatloaf patty on a bun with oven french fries & side salad. easy . 
don't have to go back for another colon scope for 5 yrs so that was good news. 
needing to use up a lot of containers of soups in the side freezer. need to plan some meals around them so they don't hang over the summer into next fall.


----------



## whistech

Pixiedoodle, congratulations on the great medical report!


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

What's cooking at my house tonite? I have a hambone simmering with split peas, seasoned with a little onion, garlic, salt and pepper and a little bacon fat. When the peas are tender I will add a couple of cupsful of diced ham and a half stick of butter along with a splash of heavy cream. 

I make great split pea soup that rival's my Memere's. I love to cook and if you are gonna eat, eat well!

It'll be ready at five, come on by and grab a bowlful of homemade tastiness.

So what are y'all having?


----------



## countryfied2011

Thank you for the birthday wishes....DH had a tooth pulled so he had chicken noodle soup for supper and i had baked chicken with Tuscan seasoning, broccoli and cheese and quinoa


----------



## pixiedoodle

Happy happy birthday countryfied!


----------



## light rain

Yesterday we were on the go from early morning until dusk. I cooked a turkey burger and put it on ice and took a couple of cuties so my DH would have good food while out. Also 2 slices of bread for carbs. After numerous appts. we went over and visited with our DSIL and he had fixed tuna sandwiches to go with what we brought. I am keeping track of carbs, protein and sodium for three meals and a snack daily. It's truly a pain but the benefits outweigh the dislike. In another week or two I will throw in a calories and fat column but that can wait until we get more comfortable with this setup.

For supper last night we had ground chicken with lots of high D mushrooms added and a small amt. of brown rice. I am surprised but happy that this low carb/low salt/higher protein diet is helping us both to lose weight. Maybe some/most is water but I don't believe all the loss is. It is the answer to many prayers...


----------



## pixiedoodle

Re-heating a pork chop for dh tonight along with torn bread & gravy, potato salad & & winter squash we grew last summer. I'll work on the baked potato soup from last week & i'll add a bit of cayenne & grated cheese. Always good with a heavy hand of black pepper & a dash of butter.
I am making sure i eat high fiber for colon health so i have very little meat if any & lots of raw fruits & high fiber vegs. Colon cancer took my mom & her mom. They were high meat eaters but i am not, so making sure i stay on lots of fresh fruit & vegs & high fiber grains & little to no meats.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had a beef burger each, 1/2 sweet potato, cooked beets and coleslaw. 

Plan to go shopping either today or tomorrow. Buy some more beets among other items... Right now I gotta go get my hot cup of tea...


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is going to be BBq chicken with a salad. We're all trying to eat better, so we have salad at most meals. Luckily, my kids really like salad!

I think there are some leftover brownies for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Saturday night was the chili cookoff at the church and we had plenty leftover...yesterday after church my parents took us out to eat for my birthday, so last night was fix whatever you can find...tonight is going to be chili and grilled cheese...did i already say we had plenty of chili leftover :whistlin:..I think I am going to have to put some in the freezer.


Happy Belated Birthday 
:birthday:


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh has requested the remaining baked potato soup for tonite with a nice fresh salad. i added a dash of cheese to the soup & i'll add some cayenne pepper. i have hamburger buns to use so i may make some sloppy joes tomorrow to use those up. haven't had sloppy joes for a long time so i think we're due for a batch.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thank you SNE for the birthday wishes...Hope everything is going well with yall!



> I am surprised but happy that this low carb/low salt/higher protein diet is helping us both to lose weight. Maybe some/most is water but I don't believe all the loss is. It is the answer to many prayers...


 LR that is basically what i did loosing all my weight. I did have to count calories though...but it was low carb, low sodium and high protien. The high protien keeps you full and not wanting to eat. I keep most of my carbs as fruit and veggies. I rarely eat pasta or bread, just on occasion. Now when I do it taste funny. I run about 1200 to 1500 calories..each day differs. 110 to 140 carbs and 80 to 110 protein. Sounds like yall are doing a great job...Keep up the good work. I am still maintaining. One thing I have found when I do eat bread or pasta....within an hour or two I am hungry when I dont eat it...I stay full longer.

Tonights supper was Walmart Pizza, Last night was pulled chicken and veggies


----------



## sandj81

Did a venison loin wrapped in bacon. Mashed potatoes and corn. Haven't had venison in a couple weeks, and it was a nice change of pace.


----------



## pixiedoodle

aldis had the boxes of breaded shrimp with tails when i was there 2 days ago. i have rarely seen them there in the past 2 yrs. dh LOVES those so i bot 2 boxes & for him that will be 4 servings. sometimes i fix steak & shrimp aka surf & turf for him but it is rare. small serving of steak & 1/2 size serving of his beloved breaded shrimp makes him a happy man with a small side salad....he will be quite happy tonite for sure.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Thank you SNE for the birthday wishes...Hope everything is going well with yall!
> 
> LR that is basically what i did loosing all my weight. I did have to count calories though...but it was low carb, low sodium and high protien. The high protien keeps you full and not wanting to eat. I keep most of my carbs as fruit and veggies. I rarely eat pasta or bread, just on occasion. Now when I do it taste funny. I run about 1200 to 1500 calories..each day differs. 110 to 140 carbs and 80 to 110 protein. Sounds like yall are doing a great job...Keep up the good work. I am still maintaining. One thing I have found when I do eat bread or pasta....within an hour or two I am hungry when I dont eat it...I stay full longer.
> 
> Tonights supper was Walmart Pizza, Last night was pulled chicken and veggies


We are having a blast. Too many things to do and see. BTW i got my first SS check deposited in my account so that means i am officially retired.
Last nights dinner was a chicken that had been split into and roasted over an open wood fire.


----------



## MO_cows

It's been a hectic week and we mostly coasted on leftovers and sandwiches. But last night we finally had a "real" dinner. Saute of smoked sausage, mushrooms, onions, garlic, bell pepper and carrots. With some applesauce for a side dish.

Hoping to fire up the grill this weekend, the weather will be warm enough.


----------



## whistech

SusienEddy, that chicken looks delicious and I love your open pit!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

For dinner tonight had stir fry, mushrooms, red cabbage julienne, leeks,ham julienne, candied mango,pineapple served over 2ounce of rice. Dessert was banana chips and a half cup of plain Greek yogurt. I got 45 pounds left to loose.


----------



## susieneddy

whistech said:


> SusienEddy, that chicken looks delicious and I love your open pit!


whistech,

I wish that was my open pit but unfortunately it isn't. That is the place where we bought the chicken.


----------



## NikkiL

Last night I made baked chicken, Knorr noodles and peas. Living here in chicken country (Sanderson farms all around us), you can get chicken cheap ($1 a pound for chicken breasts. Thighs and wings can go as low as 29 cents) So I pulled a couple of sides from the pantry that I got on sale ( noodles $1, peas 50 cents) and made enough food for four people for less than $6. Since there was only 2 of us eating, I'm going to make chicken salad out of the remaining two breasts.


----------



## spiritbear

Made bean and rice burritos with some homemade corn tortillas on cast iron.


----------



## light rain

Last night was pork steak, Brussels sprouts and 1/2 bagel with cream cheese.

Just had a lemon Chobanni and a couple of cups of black tea. Got to stock up on brown rice and a little kombucha when we go to the big city this week. Sure do hope my elderberries produce a little this fall...


----------



## pixiedoodle

saw my best friend from childhood yesterday for the 1st time in 49 yrs...we've neither changed one bit.....NOT. we think each other looks the same of course & we had a wonderful day of catching up & enjoying each others company . we met when we were 9...i am now 70 she she turned 70 yesterday. it's like we haven't been apart all those years. definitely a feel good day!
today is creamy baked squash & potato soup for me & chicken for dh with a side of potato salad. & the last of his white gravy on torn bread. he's is having sinus surgery at 7am tom. so he is eating "lite" according to him...


----------



## countryfied2011

Been a busy weekend...SNE...congrats on your first check!! I still have two more years to go~ 

Tonight is going to be salmon patties with veggies on the side~


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is clean up the leftovers and a salad to round out the meal. Oldest son and I are eating leftover chicken, youngest son is having leftover pulled pork and hubby is having leftover pork chops!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper was 1sliced potato,2slices of country thick sliced bacon,homemade biscuits, no gravy,third cup of yogurt with banana chips. Wasn't great but filled the spot. Going to try my hand at making tortillas Tuesday. Then if they turn out, I'll have burrito made with porcupine meatballs.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had pork steak, raw rutabaga with dip. Also fresh fruit.

The rutabaga was sweet but a little dense so I am looking to prebake with a little oil to soften it up and still use a dipper.

I bought some spray olive oil and was happily amazed how well it kept food from sticking in the pan. I was equally unhappy to read the label and found out they put silicone in it. When it is used up no more will come in our house... :grumble:


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday dh had sinus surgery so he had soft diet in the evening...oatmeal & soft cooked egg & lots jello. also made him a frozen fruit smoothy with no dairy. he is so tired from lack of sleep...tried to sleep sitting up propped up on tons of pillows that after an egg & oatmeal again this morning he's having a cup of hot tea & going back to bed-propped up of course. poor guy! i am exhausted from his lack of sleep too...if he doesn't sleep then neither do i. try to do what i can to help but at this point he is just miserable.
today i'll keep it simple for both of us!


----------



## light rain

Hope your DH feels better soon so you both can get a good night's sleep, Pixiedoddle.

Last night was a burger, no bun, with a mushroom, onion and green bean side to go with it. As soon as I get off the site I'm going to look up what 2T of ground almonds has for sodium to see if it would be ok to add to oatmeal. I had them stuck away in the freezer and didn't do any labeling... :ashamed:

Went down to plus 2 last night after being up in the 50's a few days ago. All the finches and snowbirds that weren't to be seen a few days ago were full view today. Found some thistle seed while cleaning up and they were ecstatic!


----------



## MO_cows

It's been a busy couple of weeks, nothing really noteworthy was created in my kitchen. Made a pot of chili last night, had breakfast for dinner the night before that with cornmeal pancakes, ham and scrambled eggs. 

Tonight will probably be a "take and bake" pizza because I have some running around to do. Trying to find paint, a vanity, closet doors at the Habitat Restore for the money pit. If I don't find it there will have to hit Lowe's, HD, etc.


----------



## roadless

Aren't restores great! Good luck.....,if not maybe Craigslist under materials.


----------



## countryfied2011

PD hope your husband heals up fast. I had the balloon thing done with my sinus, it really helped a lot.

Tonight's supper was chicken patties with veggies.


----------



## HoofPick

Tonight is stuffed pasta shells with garlic bread


----------



## MO_cows

Got a chuck roast in the crock pot with carrots, onion, celery, garlic and some red wine. Will boil and mash potatoes and thicken the cooking broth for gravy.


----------



## countryfied2011

I too put a chuck roast in the pressure cooker this morning..going to add carrots and potatoes...open a jar of home grown green beans. Cornbread and gravy.


----------



## light rain

We had roast chicken, Brussels sprouts and a little potatoes for lunch. 

Supper will be salmon, sweet potatoes and maybe carrots.


----------



## LuLuToo

My version of this: http://www.marthastewart.com/342231/pork-chops-with-apples-and-onions . Tonight, I fried up the chops, removed them, fried onions/apples. Then add in apple juice, top with chops, then with some of my homemade apple sauce. Will serve with mashed potatoes and green beans. Yum! 

LuLu


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken & green chile soup from the freezer for dh & southwest turkey soup also from the freezer for me...i ate half of it yesterday. cool whip containers hold just about enough for 2 good sized servings & since there's just the 2 of us it seems to be just right. trying to use up the frozen bowls of soup i put away in the fall before summer gets here. dh is not too keen on soup in the hot summer months altho it doesn't bother me a bit. i may add a bbq beef sandwich on a bun to his soup. trying to use it up! today he is feeling a bit better from his sinus surgery but not by much. poor guy...i don't think i could stand to go thru all that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

You know, I don't remember eating supper cause I ate such a late Sonic Chicken Strip Dinner. First one of those in about a year,no vehicle makes it hard to eat fast food.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was leftover roast,potatoes and carrots..with what is left from the leftovers tonight I will make soup to take to Church women's meeting on Sunday. Made 4 pints of peach jam and 4 and 1/2 pints of strawberry jam yesterday. Will make home made bread tomorrow to carry also with some fresh jam. I need to start cleaning out freezer and canning again before 2016 fruits and veggies start coming in season


----------



## light rain

We had the frozen salmon last night and were very happy with the quality. It was expensive so it will probably be a 2x month treat. The fishing people brand said it was caught in the USA and processed here. That is important to me. Also had a pasta and veggie salad with a very strong onion in the mix... 

Just wanted to let you'all know that we have an outbreak of some kind of bacteria up here that has an extremely high mortality rate. It is hitting older folks with medical problems and is called Elizabethkingsia. The state folks and now folks with the CDC are trying to find out how it is being spread. Just wanted to give you folks a heads up. I don't know if it is spiking in other areas or not.


----------



## pixiedoodle

burger king with a coupon & ice cream cone there as well. good stuff! and bonus-no cooking today! been a lazy sort of day here for sure. dh thinks he see improvement after his sinus surgery altho he's a long way from fixed, he thinks he is already some what better. good news there. just got a long ways to go yet.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was fourth cup of dry angel hair pasta, a third of cup beef sliced thinly,half onion,sauteed,one clove of garlic smashed minced everything sauteed. No sauce.


----------



## light rain

Our DD and DSIL came over for lunch today. We had stir fry with lots of garlic, onion, fresh ginger, mushrooms, carrots, broccoli, napa cabbage and chuck steak cut thinly. A "little" rice to go with it. Along with it we had fresh strawberries. Also yesterday I bought a 5 1/2 ft. sugar cane and the young folks had a taste of that. 

Also I bought what was called a water coconut. DH spent quite a while last night looking at videos on how to process it. Our DSIL had the honor after the stir fry today. I went out to the hoop house and took a little sledge hammer and hit an upright stump nearby to break the freeze to the ground. Even though it was quite warm today the stump was still frozen to the ground. I carried it in and that is what the unhusked coconut was set on to stabilize it while DSIL whacked it with DH's machete. I got out little shot and liquor glasses and we all had a sip of the coconut milk. :grin:

For supper tonight we had ground pork burgers and I had mine without a bun. Earlier I had napa cabbage cooked with a little peanut oil, onion and 1 T of peanut butter. Also strawberries. Pretty soon the walking onions will be coming up...


----------



## HoofPick

Dinner tonight was london broil, swiss chard, and roasted potatoes. Dessert was blueberry cobbler.


----------



## CountryMom22

I have one kid home sick with a stomach virus. I don't know if the rest of us will have it by dinner time, so I have no idea what to plan for dinner.

It may turn out to be everyone for themselves!

There is some leftover meatloaf from the other night, so maybe I'll throw a salad together and put it in the fridge in case I have the dreaded disease later on.

I feel so bad for my son. He was up sick all night and is sleeping on the couch now. I don't think he wants to be upstairs alone, so I'm trying to clean the house quietly.

I'm glad to hear your hubby is feeling better Pixie. Tell him prayers are going up from here for a speedy recovery!

Hoofpick, that cobbler looks yummy!


----------



## pixiedoodle

CM- have you considered crumbling that meatloaf into pasta sauce for something dif.? i tried it last year & we loved it! i also added leftover shredded BBQ meat to buttered pasta noodles & added a small amount of BBQ sauce to it & I have to say that is one of the tastiest things i've had in a long time. i will def. try that again!
dh is still home recouping but thinks he can return to work tom....i'd rather he wait another week. however he's a stubborn man so i know he will return to work even tho it is only 4 hrs. a day. thanks for all the well wished for his recovery!
today i am going to take BBQ hamburger meat & place on ham. bun for dh. we also have a few veggie leftover but he wants simple salad. maybe he'll eat both but if not i will eat the vegs.
tomorrow i better pull something dif. from the freezer. i think he may enjoy a couple of pan grilled pork chops ...never seen him turn one down anyway. i haven't made fried potatoes for a long time so i'll heat up the old skillet & fry up a batch with onions. 
hope spring is on the way in your territory as it seems as tho it is here. star magnolias blooming here as well as daffodils & crocus. i think spring has sprung here in kansas city!


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night supper was soup leftover from church yesterday...DH had a tooth pulled today so it is chicken noodle soup for him and I think I will have a salad with tuna on top.

DH tilled up the garden today....I am so excited, I love when this time of the year rolls around. It will still be awhile before we plant but at least we are on the downhill slope from winter!


----------



## MO_cows

I've been avoiding this thread. For one, been so darn busy up at the money pit there wasn't much cooking. Plus over the weekend I had to prep for a colonoscopy today. Thank goodness that is over for five years. Finally I'm back in the game! So tonite made a loaded green salad and grilled a sirloin on the cast iron grill pan.

I'm getting a good collection of sirloin bones which will make good beef broth.


----------



## pixiedoodle

got 3 pork chops ready to grill in the micro grille pan tonight for dh. today is his first day back to work since the sinus surgery. just hope he isn't rushing it! i think he has laid around here about as long as he can stand & is looking forward to getting out of this house .don't blame him. i need to get out as well.
think i'll fix his simple salad along with some hominy. i have another container of "stew" thawed out for myself. found about 6 or 7 more containers of soups in the bg furze yesterday & working on using them up before june arrives. 
got a turkey breast thawing for friday or sat...a full turkey dinner....better get the dd & her dh down here to help eat it up.

cf- your garden looks clean, fresh & ready to go!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had some friends over for dinner. They were leaving today going back to the UK.
Susie cooked up some boneless short rib with potatoes, carrots, garlic and onions along with a Caesar Salad. The other couple brought over coconut ice cream for dessert. 

Breakfast was a bacon and egg burrito.


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, so far no one else has come down with the stomach bug. I figure if we make it till tomorrow morning we should all be in the clear. My son was sick 24 hours after he was exposed to someone else with the bug. Thank goodness after a good night's sleep he's feeling good and back in school today. He hates missing school so you know how sick he was when he didn't argue with me about staying home yesterday!

Anyway, last night youngest son and I weren't hungry, so oldest son and hubby had fish sticks and French fries so I still have the leftover meatloaf. Pixie's suggestion of crumbling it into sauce sounds good so that's dinner for tomorrow.

Tonight I had already taken chicken out for dinner so I think it's going to be BBQ chicken with a simple salad.


----------



## countryfied2011

Aldi BBq ribs for us....they have best already cooked just heat them up ribs. Baked potato and a green veggie for sides might also add a toss salad


----------



## light rain

Late lunch was lean beef that I boiled late one night. Didn't use any seasoning but the flavor was good. I cut it thinly and DH had it on some low carb, low sodium bread. I just had some of the beef. 

Supper will be late and will involve ground turkey, fresh cooked beets and toasted bagel with cream cheese.

Countryfied, what breed of chicken are those going through your fresh plowed garden? I would like to get some banties this spring...

I miss Pacquebot and his advice...


----------



## MO_cows

Chili cheese baked potatoes with salad on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

another pork chop for dh tonite with buttered peas & small dish of scalloped potatoes. also small simple salad ...need to use up last weeks romaine lettuce before it goes bad. last cup of stew for me with small salad as well. need to pull out a small bag of cooked cranberry sauce , so i'll add that to our meals too. I've been retired from school cooking for 600-800 for nearly 4 yrs. but still find it hard to cook for 2...but i keep trying!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight will make a pineapple chicken stir fry with onion, bell pepper and broccoli added. And we'll work some more on the "never ending" green salad. 

While that is cooking, will try to roast the sirloin bones and trimmings for making broth. Have some sirloin and pot roast left over so it will make a good beef vegetable soup.


----------



## countryfied2011

> Countryfied, what breed of chicken are those going through your fresh plowed garden? I would like to get some banties this spring...



They are game hens...so they are not very big...the meat on them is just a little more than a cornish hen. The eggs are really good...and the hens make good momas. They are very tuff (not meat wise but environment wise)sturdy breed to raise in the country roaming free. Total loose we probably have at least 75..then DH has his brood hens which there are probably 25 or 30.


----------



## CountryMom22

The weather is so beautiful here that I decided to cheat today and bought a rotisserie chicken for dinner. Made a salad and when we are finished, I'm heading out to do some yard work!

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## MO_cows

Made beef vegetable soup in the crock pot today.


----------



## light rain

We had roast chicken and beets tonight. Also steamed broccoli with a little butter.

Gotta plant more broccoli this year. :grin:

Also watching a fund raising drive for pbs and I am really in awe of Joe Bonnamasa and his band... Reminds me of going to a blues festival at Howard University and seeing Richie Havens (his red guitar had a grove in it from either his pick or his fingernail) and B.B. King and Roberta Flack. That was the good memory! The not so good memory was getting locked out of the apt. by my roommate and having to go to work without a fresh change of change of clothes and no sleep... Oh well, youth could deal with it... :banana:

Also listened today with a dear friend to 78's of Roy Acuff and really enjoyed that too!


----------



## pixiedoodle

turkey breast cooked in the Nesco, turkey gravy, mashed potatoes, fresh made cranberry sauce with red hots & orange juice, stove top stuffing, garden green beans, deviled eggs, pumpkin pie cake... thanksgiving meal we didn't have in november on a beautiful spring 72^ day in march!


----------



## CountryMom22

Pixie, any day is a good day for a Thanksgiving dinner!

Having another busy, screwed up day, so I think we're just going to do breakfast for dinner for whoever turns up for dinner. The kids asked for pancakes, so pancakes it will be. Unless no one happens to be home for dinner, in which case I'll just make a PB&J sandwich and call it good!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today I roasted two chicken thighs in the oven with quartered potatoes,onions,garlic,chopped up some carrots,salt and pepper to taste. If I do say so myself it was delicious. Got enough left over for lunch.


----------



## spiritbear

My favorite thing about spring is the great wild edible food! Picked some henbit, curly dock, red clover and dandelion sautÃ©ed that in some olive oil and onions then added some eggs. Yum!


----------



## MO_cows

Just a sandwich tonite with multigrain chips and homemade salsa. 

Tomorrow morning, breakfast burritos because we have to get an early start up at the money pit.


----------



## light rain

Tonight we had beef liver, baked potato and oranges. I still may make some coleslaw but starting to lose ump for more food prep... On the go from early am to late pm...


----------



## countryfied2011

Publix had cabbage for 29 cents a pound and corn beef on sale....so we had corn beef, cabbage and new red potatoes Thursday night...I worked yesterday so it was Walmart pizza..

There is a memorial service (for a dear friend we lost the other day) at our church today so I will be there most of the day. Reception to follow so i made ham salad sandwiches and devil eggs to carry. DH will be gone off and on most of the day to so we will probably have ham salad sandwiches for supper. Tomorrow will be another day at the church so probably ham salad sandwiches..lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today I am making stuffed pork chop,rice,grilled whole clove of garlic it will be sweet.


----------



## HoofPick

This morning was blueberry muffins. Dinner is probably going to be leftover lentil stew.


----------



## roadless

I just had a bowl of Raisin Bran.
Good grief.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a super busy day today trying to get a jump on the spring clean up while this break in the weather lasts. So we splurged on take out pizza.


----------



## MO_cows

We cleaned out some leftovers last nite. This morning, sausage and cheese omelettes. It is so good to have "real" eggs again.

Dinner tonite, still up in the air but need to use up my bargain head of cabbage.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was homemade cookie bar cup of coffer, lunch will be left overs from last night. Supper is crock pot of 15 bean soup,corn bread, 1 fried potato comfort food.


----------



## susieneddy

breakfast this morning was fresh pineapple, fresh tangerines with granola and plain yogurt.

Yesterday we went to the Mercado and bought these fresh vegetables and a pineapple. 

It is a 1/2 head of cabbage, 2 red onions, 2 white onions, 4 large carrots, 4 roma tomatoes, 1 cucumber and 6 white potatoes. 
Total cost was 59.80 pesos which is $ 3.38 USD. Sure wish I could buy it a home for that price


----------



## pixiedoodle

had a coupon for free lunch at chipotle so that's what we did. haven't been there in nearly 2 yrs. just always forget they are around. kinda pricey but a treat now & then. better than i could make at home & i like mine meatless & dh loves the meat. guess i should have gotten meat too & piled it on his...same price basically.
tomorrow back to turkey dinner leftovers! i'll try to make fried mashed potato patty like my mom use to do...been about a hundred years since i've even seen one. hope it doesn't fall apart & hope it browns like hers did.


----------



## countryfied2011

This weekend has been really busy...with stuff at church and then...we have 4 new editions to our family...as you can see below. The moma is mine, she is GP and the daddy is a Pyrenean Mastiff 
Tonight's supper was ground chicken patty, baked sweet potato fries and broccoli and cheese


----------



## susieneddy

Susie said she can't wait to see them.

Last night for dinner was homemade tamales


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was sandwiches/leftovers because dh had a meeting. Tonite, oven fried chicken, mixed mash potatoes and green beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite was bowtie pasta with roasted red pepper white sauce with added leftover turkey chunks for dh & none on mine & salad. i'e had a peach & an apple already today. feeling full. nice turkey, dressing & the last of the turkey gravy tom. for dh. if any turkey is left it will go into the freezer with all that leftover turkey broth for soups & such in the future.


----------



## Quiver0f10

Baked chicken breast and salad. Was a busy day so this was a nice quick dinner.


----------



## CountryMom22

Porkchops with asparagus and a salad. I didn't feel much like cooking, but the rest of the crew was going to start chewing on my leg!


----------



## pixiedoodle

last nite i cooked white fish in the micro grill with some of the new lemon & orange pepper i bot atPlanters on tuesday. also browned onion & a dash of garlic & added a pt. of home canned stewed tomatoes, & fresh asparagus , 7 pepper blend & a 1/2 teaspoon of sugar, cooked bowtie pasta. nice dish indeed! loved the pasta & will def. make that again. got 5 new seasonings at planters in downtown KC. love that place & there must be a thousand varieties of spices & such in bulk to try out. some unbelievable flavor combos of pepper & dif salt flavors & tons of spicy peppers. the aroma alone is magnificent. consumes your senses the minute you walk in the door.
anyway, more of the same tonite.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pixie, that sounds delicious! I've been struggling lately with eating the same old thing all the time, but that sounds like something I could try.

Dinner tonight will be skillet steaks and a salad, with fruit and pound cake for dessert. Simple, easy and healthy if you don't eat the pound cake!


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was pulled chicken with veggies..tonight is minute steak with veggies. Nothing spectacular going on here in the kitchen..lol The minute steak was some that I canned in 2014 and needs to be eaten up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

sorta changed the plans for tonite. bot fresh strawberries today so made shortcake from scratch & can't say it was very successful. rolled them too thin but guess they will taste just fine with the sugared s.berries & cool whip on top. also dh said no more pasta salad for him...it gave him a migraine he says.....did it? usually it gets blamed on whatever is cooking the day of a migraine.... well, i will enjoy it. guess he can finish off the last scraps of the turkey meal. surely that won't aggravate his migraine. or will it?
already made a nice fresh salad so surely one of those items will do him some good & not make it worse....time for some 33 more migraine botox shots in the head this week anyway. hope it helps & especially since the sinus surgery. 
poor old man, if it's not the weather & low fronts it's my cooking......


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dinner tonight was a big deal. I cooked corn beef, never cooked one before. Going to freeze some, make sweet and sour soup with some,of course made homemade bread never made this one either Irish Soda Bread. I like it. Left one loaf out, one to the freezer. Been gathering up dandelion greens up to dry, to make tea for Migraines.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off the fish tonite & i'll add yet another salad & some buttered noodles...looks like I will be the only one eating the pasta with asparagus but that's ok by both of us. 
thinking about a box of pudding of some sort or another for tonite. i also have orange jello already to go so that's probably going to be my mid-day snack. I am def. not a breakfast eater at all....just a full pot of coffee.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

This morning I made a crock pot full of corn beef vegetable soup. Great satisfaction in knowing what I put in soup came from my garden last year, except for the corn beef. It smells good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be grilled salmon and a salad. Hubby requested some lemon donuts from the store so I picked some up on my way through town. They smell so good that I will absolutely not even try them!


----------



## countryfied2011

Still have a little bit of the minute steak and gravy left over and some red potatoes...so it will be that and I bought dh some of the nibbles mini corn on the cobs, he can have a couple of them.


----------



## MO_cows

Take n bake pizza tonight. If we ever finish the reno at the money pit, we can have a decent home cooked meal again!


----------



## romysbaskets

Homemade italian chicken sausage, home fried tortilla chips, homemade quacamole', sauteed zucchini and blueberry Kefir. Then a cup of very dark coffee with cream and a little raw sugar..yummy. My son and hubby had beer brats with theirs. 

We will celebrate St Patrick's Day on Sunday, hubby's birthday so we didn't have corned beef yesterday.


----------



## light rain

We had gnp ground chicken burgers, pict sweet Brussels sprouts, wh. Potatoes and boiled onion. Today I had some delicious Johnny cake with a hot cup of tea! Not on my low carb diet but a treat! All made with local ingredientients.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Last night it was home made pastrami made into sandwiches.

Tonight - Porterhouses on the grill, roasted potatoes and green beans.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today's lunch was homemade macaroni and 3 cheese salad. Tonight's supper will be baked pork ribs,sauerkraut, homemade peaches,pears,pineapple Tartlet.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was mustard glazed pork chops, creamed cabbage and baked potatoes. I was pooped from painting and cleaning up at the money pit all day so the dishes waited til this morning.


----------



## pixiedoodle

mo_cows said:


> last night was mustard glazed pork chops, creamed cabbage and baked potatoes. I was pooped from painting and cleaning up at the money pit all day so the dishes waited til this morning.


we must live in the same house! I call this the money pit as well....


----------



## pixiedoodle

Today the dh is is at table rock lake setting up his moms new mac & printer etc. Hope he get sher sq'd . Away before he heads home. This will be her first mac. Hope she can figure it out. She's 85 going on 40 so think she'll do ok.
I just fried up four 1/3 pound burgers with fried onions & lots of seasonings. Smells really good for sure. When dh gets home i'll just re-heat in the micro & add some spicy grated cheese, bake him some oreida fries & he'll be a happy camper. Surely i have some canned or frozen fruit to finish off his meal. Tomorrow dh can finish off the burgers & i may bake a choc cake from a duncan hines mix i found in the back of the cabinet. I'll toss in a lot of frozen blueberries & use some strawberry juice for the liquid & then add cool whip to the top when it's cooled off.


----------



## MoTightwad

Dinner here was corned beef and cabbage left over from Thurs, fried potatoes and fresh green beans. Tonight for supper it will be left overs with some fruit for dessert.


----------



## whistech

Tonight I am having Swiss Steak from the recipe Countryfied2011 posted a while back. This is my second time making it and if it's just half a good as the first time I will be extra happy. The first time exceeded all my expections and tasted like the Swiss Steak my Daddy made a long time ago. Thank you again Countryfied2011 for posting the recipe.


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> we must live in the same house! I call this the money pit as well....


The money pit isn't where we live, it is a so called cheap foreclosure we bought for r a rental. I plan to make a thread when we get done, before and after pics. At first it was really kicking our butts but we seem to have turned the corner now and no less than 6 people want to rent it without any advertising other than the small town grapevine. We should finish up next weekend.

We worked up there today and ds and 2 grandkids helped. We had pizza and salad for early dinner, we worked thru lunch. The pizza was take and bake but I did make the salad and dressing.


----------



## susieneddy

whistech said:


> Tonight I am having Swiss Steak from the recipe Countryfied2011 posted a while back. This is my second time making it and if it's just half a good as the first time I will be extra happy. The first time exceeded all my expections and tasted like the Swiss Steak my Daddy made a long time ago. Thank you again Countryfied2011 for posting the recipe.


We must have missed her recipe so can you repost it.

Breakfast is bagels with cream cheese and jam


----------



## pixiedoodle

Reheating a few odds & ends tonite...hamburger with cheese on bun for dh with a big salad & yesterday i used d. Hines dark choc fudge cake mix, , tossed in a pt of big frozen blueberries & used oj & strawberry juice for the liquid. Topped with cool whip.. Soooo good!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight is homemade fried rice with beef tips,pickled beets,and maybe green beans, canned fruit for dessert.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is hamburgers with rice and broccoli. Dessert is chocolate cake with a dusting of powdered sugar. Yummy. I used applesauce in place of the oil in the cake so we can tell ourselves that it's healthy!


----------



## romysbaskets

Homemade broccoli and cheese soup, roast chicken with gravy over Kefir dill biscuts.... Dessert was totally decadent homemade vanilla custard ice cream. I used my hubby's birthday as an excuse to make a big batch..oh my!


----------



## whistech

susieneddy said:


> We must have missed her recipe so can you repost it.
> 
> SusienEddy, I can't seem to find the thread that Countryfied2011 posted with the Swiss Steak recipe so I am going to post how I made it a couple of nights ago. It may not be be the exact by Countryfied2011 but it is pretty close and it does taste great.
> 
> Start with any cut of beef steak you have, the cheaper and tougher the better. Dredge the steaks in flour seasoned with salt and pepper, shake off excess and brown on each side about 5 minutes in a large skillet or dutch oven with enough oil or shortening in the bottom of the pan cover the bottom about 1/8 to 1/4 inch deep.. You are not completely cooking the steak, just browning the outside.
> 
> Next, drain all of the oil from the pan except about 2 or 3 tablespoons full. Brown one roughly chopped large mild onion and one or two roughly chopped bell peppers in the remaining oil.
> 
> Next, add one can of chicken stock or water to the skillet or dutch oven and bring to a boil, scraping up any browned bits stuck to the bottom of the pan (I call the brown bits yum yums).
> 
> Next add one large can of chopped tomatoes (I use one quart of canned tomatoes from the garden). I you don't have home canned tomatoes just add a 29 ounce can from the store.
> 
> Next return the steak and any juices from the steak to the pan and be sure that all the steaks are covered in the liquid of the canned tomatoes. If you need more liquid to cover the steaks, use water or chicken broth to cover.
> 
> Next bring the skillet or dutch oven up to a boil and place a lid on the skillet or dutch oven. Turn heat to low and cook until the steaks are tender, about 2 to 2.5 hours. (What I do is heat my oven to 300 degrees and place dutch oven in the oven to cook for about 2.5 to 3 hours. The steaks will be fall apart tender doing it this way.)
> 
> One other thing I do is cut potatoes in half long ways and place on top of the meat in the dutch oven before putting it in the oven. You don't need to cover the potatoes with any liquid.
> 
> The last thing you need to remember is to season during each step of the process with salt and pepper to suit your taste. This is a stick to your ribs meal that has a wonderful flavor. I just can't tell you how delicious it tastes when completed. If you try it, let me know how you like it. Another variation is to serve it over rice, if you don't use the potatoes in the recipe.
> 
> Hope you like it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonight will be shaved turkey sandwich with small salad & veg soup for dh. tomato soup for me. still have chocolate blueberry cake-OH MY!!! it is so good!


----------



## susieneddy

Thanks whistech for posting the recipe

Breakfast was a bacon, cheese and egg burrito


----------



## CountryMom22

Trying to use up some bits and pieces so dinner tonight was sautÃ©ed shrimp with brown rice and roasted brusell sprouts. Ice cream sundaes for dessert.


----------



## TheKingsTable

pixiedoodle said:


> Reheating a few odds & ends tonite...hamburger with cheese on bun for dh with a big salad & yesterday i used d. Hines dark choc fudge cake mix, , tossed in a pt of big frozen blueberries & used oj & strawberry juice for the liquid. Topped with cool whip.. Soooo good!


I've never thought to toss blueberries into a chocolate cake, but the combination does sound good. 

I made a vegetable millet soup for lunches this week. Dinner tonight was salmon patties, steamed broccoli, and apple crisp. 

It was my third time ever making salmon patties, and I finally used a recipe that got thumbs up from my husband! The last recipe had a weird aftertaste, and the one before that was dry and flavorless. But he's a simple man. Toss garlic and hot pepper into something, and he'll probably like it. I just need to remember that.


----------



## romysbaskets

Dinner tonight was: Eggs Benedict, Rosemary potatoes with a white cheddar sprinkle...dessert is Rhubarb Crisp with homemade Vanilla Custard Ice Cream.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is pork chops with a green salad. I made brownies for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dh wants another salad with a bowl of home canned tom. Soup to which i added a pint of different colored choped home canned toms. And some cayenne with canned milk & whole milk. I'll add some finely grated cheese to the top of the bowls. Thick, rich, and delicious! Also the last of the chocolate blueberry cake with cool whip.


----------



## CountryMom22

Everyone is coming home at a different time today, so dinner had to be something that would reheat well. I decided on kielbasa and salad. Dessert will be either the left over brownies or ice cream.


----------



## light rain

Supper last night was roast chicken, corn and an apple.

Gonna make some pickled eggs tonight. Should have done it five days ago...

I saw the tiniest shoot of rhubarb poking up this week but that got covered with about a half a foot of snow, sleet and ice... :Bawling:

Anyway, God bless everyone and their loved ones on this Easter!


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite we're having giant baked potatoes with sour cream, butter etc & side salad. think i may have 2 slices of that good chocolate blueberry cake in the freezer for later . keeping it simple tonite!


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a busy day today, but tomorrow will be worse. So for dinner tonight it's fish and French fries and/or salad. I made fresh chocolate chip cookies for dessert.

To get a jump on tomorrow, I made a meatloaf with a huge salad. It re heats well, and oldest son can take meatloaf sandwichs to work for lunch tomorrow. I'll have to come up with something easy for dessert while I'm busy cooking food for Sunday.


----------



## countryfied2011

Ok so I am trying to catch up....it has been pretty busy around here...Last night supper was fresh yellow squash sauteed in a little bacon grease sprinkled with a little onion powder, lemon pepper cod and quinoa. Tonight was a new recipe i tried that Publix was doing sample of and it is delish. Here it is 

_Creamed Brussels Sprouts
Ingredients
1 lb fresh Brussels sprouts
3 oz shallots, finely chopped
4 slices bacon, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon fresh thyme, leaves only
2 oz Deli Gruyere cheese
1/2 cup Alfredo sauce
Steps
Remove ends from sprouts, cut in half, and slice. Chop shallots and bacon (wash hands). Preheat large sautÃ© pan on medium 2â3 minutes. Place bacon in pan; cook and stir 4â5 minutes or until bacon is browned and crispy. Remove bacon from pan (reserve 2 tablespoons bacon fat in pan).
Add sprouts and shallots to bacon fat; cook and stir 4â5 minutes or until sprouts are tender. Remove leaves from thyme stems; shred cheese (1/2 cup). Stir in Alfredo sauce, bacon, thyme, and cheese until cheese melts and mixture is hot. Serve._

We had that with rotisserie chicken, Seeds of Change Brown/Red Rice with chia and Kale. DH also had corn on the cob


----------



## MO_cows

Made a big green salad earlier in the week so dinner has been some protein and salad most nights this week. Tonight made scaloppini with chicken breast. Made sauce in the pan with mushrooms, chicken broth and lemon juice.


----------



## vicker

I was going to roast some chicken leg quarters for supper, but I'd bought them last Saturday and had kept them too long. They were slimy and starting to smell. I could have salvaged them but, I ended up boiling them for the dogs. I had a baked russet potato, a baked yam, Brussel sprouts peas and broccoli steamed and 6 slices of thick sliced, real bacon. Sometimes you have to suffer.


----------



## romysbaskets

A total cheat night....fried shrimp, steamed broccoli, baked red potatoes. Dessert is left over Rhubarb crisp and blueberry coffee cake with coconut vanilla frosting.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went out today to a new place -moon wok- for chinese. wow! fresh cooked, no heavy salts, fat etc. it was truly the best chinese EVER! got huge serving sizes & it was soon cheap! can't wait to go back. mostly carry out but they did have 7 baths & 3 long tables all together for a large family. disposable plates & serving pieces. price included a drink or water. WOW! DELISH!
i made a frozen peanut butter whipped pie to take to dd's tom for late lunch. they are cooking...i'll take big paper platters & plastic silverware. easy!


----------



## MO_cows

We hit the Chinese buffet for late lunch/early dinner yesterday. I joked to DH we must officially be old people since we ate dinner at 4. But we worked thru lunch and were starving!

This morning, hash with cubed bacon, white and sweet potatoes and onion. Over easy eggs and some whole wheat toast.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to dd's today. i'm taking pn butter pie and potatoes for them and a few odds & end. got a big pot of our dried mixed garden beans par boiled & will add smoked ham bone from christmas along with onions & seasonings tom. i'll bake some jiffy corn bread with added hot peppers etc & have the neighbors for for beans & pone. i'll send home some extra with them. looks like beans & pone for a day or 2 then back to leftovers from the fridge & freezer.
wet heavy snow today but nothing sticking now...all gone. pretty while it lasted but only stuck to the grass, roofs & flower boxes. that's the best kind of snow!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a one dish wonder with burger, spaghetti sauce, Italian veggie blend and spaghetti. With fresh Romano cheese grated over. And salad on the side.

Tonight, good old tuna pie with applesauce and brussel sprouts.


----------



## romysbaskets

Garlic encrusted ginger pork chops, green beans, homemade tomato cheddar and basil soup. On the side for hubby, black beans with cumin, salt, pepper, jalapeno diced with spicy chicken sausage. They are late getting home so I am going to make coconut chocolate brownies....bad me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

romysbaskets said:


> Garlic encrusted ginger pork chops, green beans, homemade tomato cheddar and basil soup. On the side for hubby, black beans with cumin, salt, pepper, jalapeno diced with spicy chicken sausage. They are late getting home so I am going to make coconut chocolate brownies....bad me.


never even that to add coconut to brownie but i sure am going to next time! thanks for the idea!!


----------



## MoTightwad

Today I will try to think of away to use up the ham from our Easter dinner. Boy, I love those bone in hams, but they are so hard to get rid of after wards. Guess it is 15 bean soup for today. Of course corn bread and some kind of fresh salad. Have a good day every one. Enjoy your cooking.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is Lemon Pepper Chicken and a big salad. I made a fresh spice cake for dessert and boy does the house smell good!


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoTightwad said:


> Today I will try to think of away to use up the ham from our Easter dinner. Boy, I love those bone in hams, but they are so hard to get rid of after wards. Guess it is 15 bean soup for today. Of course corn bread and some kind of fresh salad. Have a good day every one. Enjoy your cooking.



I parboiled 6 c. (6 c.dry-9 cups parboiled!) of our dried garden beans a few days ago. yesterday i cooked half & froze half. i added the ham bone left over from christmas dinner. sure made a good addition to the pot of beans. usually i keep hamhock but glad i found the ham bone...forgot i even had it. made a really tasty pot of mixed, heirloom beans. made jiffy corn pone spiced up to go with it. yum!


----------



## Jlynnp

Last night DH roasted one of our home raised chickens and it was wonderful. Today I picked it's little bones clean and have the carcass and a few veggies and seasonings in the pot making up a batch of chicken broth. Some will be used to make chicken soup tomorrow, I will take part of it to our neighbor who was just diagnosed with diverticulitis and the rest for supper. The other broth will be frozen as I am having gastric bypass surgery in a couple of weeks and can have broth for the first couple of weeks following surgery. So far the broth smells yummy!!!


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is pork chops, baked potatoes and green beans. Dessert will be the Easter cake that my son's friend brought over last night.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is teriyaki chicken, baked potato and broccoli and cheese


----------



## light rain

Tonight will be roast chicken and coleslaw. Maybe a champagne mango.

The store I went to today had some Triscuits that have sage and cranberry in the cracker. I bought them because they were fairly low sodium. The exp.date is coming up so I guess that is why they were $2.50 a box. Wow! So good! Gonna go back and get several more boxes... :thumb:

The planting potatoes are showing up in the stores now up north here. I also saw Casa Blanca lilies. Such a beautiful fragrance! I plan to buy some more for myself and our daughter and son in law. 

Almost ready to start picking some walking onions. :sing:


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh had a bowl of heirloom beans & cornbread tonite with salad & a few cookie for a sweet treat. i had salad cookies & an apple. went to the store today & bot a few sale items & some basics. always amazing how so little can cost to much. And to think we buy & consume very little meat. i cannot imagine what our grocery bill mite be if we had children at home. i cook from scratch & try to keep it pretty simple but still amazed at the grocery bill weekly.


----------



## countryfied2011

PD, we buy very little meat from the store..we mostly buy from Zaycon...our shop usually consist of things that we cant grow...like some fruits and veggies etc. We are always amazed, but are thankful that we are able to get what we get..lol 

Hope those in the paths of the tornadoes yesterday are ok...we are scheduled for some bad storms this afternoon...it is getting that time of year for tornadoes.

Have no clue what is for supper tonight. DH is having some teeth work done today so it might be simple.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I just got done with breakfast. Usually I don't eat in the morning, but I gotta feed Bubba, my disabled roommate, so today I ate as well. This is a hearty dish that will work for any meal and leave a linebacker stuffed. Scale the recipe to your needs. 

Oven fry a package of bacon. Drain and save the grease. 

Beat a dozen eggs with half a cup of milk. Add in a cup of diced ham, 1 diced pepper, a medium diced onion, half a package of diced mushrooms and 1/4 cup shredded cheddar. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mix well. Grease a 9 x13 casserole dish with bacon grease and add egg mix. Top with cooked bacon slices and bake at 350f for an hour. Top with more cheese and return to oven, turned off for 15-20 minutes. Let cool for 15 minutes and slice into portions. If desired, top with cocktail sauce or hot sauce. I like Valentina's hot sauce as the mild heat and subtle smokiness pair well with this. Serve with buttermilk pancakes. 

The savory egg dish and the sweet pancakes really compliment each other. YUMMM!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite i am cooking a dish with brats, onions, peppers, pureed toms broccoli, rice mix. Start with browning the brats, peppers & onions then adding all the other good stuff & throwing in the cooked rice. Sounded good, smells good & hope dh will think it tastes good. Will make it again someday if it is. I will skip the meat part but eat the rest. Fresh sliced strawberries in a bit of sugar & oj topped with cool whip for the finish. Simple, easy, cheap & quick. Had everything needed on hand & that was just pure luck.


----------



## CountryMom22

Temps in the 70's here today, so we decided to grill some burgers. I cooked some bacon and added a little cheese. Had to serve this with a salad, of course.

Desert was brownies or hot pretzels that I picked up in town earlier. Got a great deal ..
10 large pretzels for $ 4.00, as long as you get them after 4 pm. I just happened to be in town late in the day, so this worked out perfectly.


----------



## light rain

Tonight was turkey burger meatballs over whole wheat pasta shells and baked beets. Also Cuties and apples were available for something sweet. 

The turkey burger is frozen from Aldi's and a good price. With the cost of food items going up I find myself shopping there more often for certain foods.


----------



## romysbaskets

Home cooked polenta made with a spiced up chicken broth, butter and a little milk in with the broth, topped with a beef chili and cheese over it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll be making Rotel burgers today or tom. depending on if the ground beef gets thawed out enough. i'l make them LARGE & bake off in the oven, cool & bag up for the freezer but keep 2 out for dh's meal tonite or tomorrow. sort of the same way i do meatloaf patties...simplifies my life & i like anything that keeps it simple. sliced cheese on top & dh will be in heaven. jello or tapioca for a sweet treat.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner last night was chicken breast and salad.

Tonight I think I'm making tilapia and/or salmon fillets with salad. I think I may bake something, but I'm not sure how many of us will be here for dinner.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was a quick wilted salad, supper will probably be breakfast burritos homemade of course. I'll have to make up more tortillas though. But my recipe only makes 8 at a time so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## moonrabbit

Beef stroganoff, veggie noodles, a green salad and a 2 hot loaves of bread. 

I declared it was build-your-own sundae night so all the big kids helped the little kids and so it was a nice easy dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Sometimes I get tired of my own cooking. But the last couple weeks have been so busy we ate a lot of sandwiches, pizza and restaurant food. So a home cooked meal tonite, even though it was humble, really hit the spot. Seasoned ground beef patties, aka hamburger steaks. Found some zuchinni shredded and frozen last summer, so made fritters with it. And some corn.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Going to have ham and bean soup for lunch today.

My sister hosted Easter, and she gave me some of the ham and the ham bone. I cooked and simmered the ham bone in water yesterday and got a nice broth. The carrots, celery, and onions were diced yesterday and in the fridge & the beans were soaked overnight.

Beans have now been added to the broth and bone. After they cook for a good hour, I'll add the vegetables and cook some more.

It's a good day for ham and bean soup too - it snowed last night!


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will be eating a spicy hotel burger today with salad & i'll cook up a box of jello since i don't have milk thawed out yet for tapioca. got several leftover in the fridge & equal mix of vegs, fruit & proteins so we'll neither one starve. think there;'s even some beans left over. sunny & 80^ here today in kansas city area!!!! good opening day for the Royals!


----------



## MO_cows

It's in the 70s today so I set out some steaks to thaw. Fire up some charcoal! But now the wind has kicked up so much I don't think I can grill. So plan b, get out the cast iron grill pan. With a potato, onion, broccoli medley.

Go Royals! Season opener tonite.


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak for dh with salad , side of heirloom beans & cake with fresh sliced pear & cool whip. just salad for me & an apple & pear during the day for snacks. thinking about making a rachel ray dish with braised brussel sprouts & other vegs & maybe some meat for dh for tom.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be BBQ chicken with baked potatoe complete with broccoli and cheese.

I made chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight was turkey tetrazzini that i made with leftover turkey from Thanksgiving...froze it and food savered it...and just now ate it for supper tonight..it was good~ Veggies on the side


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak with salad & pork n beans for dh with confetti cake for a sweet something. chicken noodles for me with an apple today & 1/2 a fresh pear. small sq of cake for me with a dab of cool whip. oh, and dh bro me a hershey bar...just what i needed....


----------



## MO_cows

Made burritos with chicken breast and Mexican rice on the side.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dinner tonight will be homemade tortillas, sliced avocado, sliced tomatoes grilled onions,with lettuce out of the garden. Vegan taco tonight. Popcorn for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonights supper was meatloaf, baked potato, cole slaw..green beans for me and corn for DH. then after supper i made and canned 9 pints of strawberry jam. The other day I canned 2 cases of pineapple and made 4 pints of peach jam. the pineapple was fresh and the peaches and strawberries were frozen from last summer


----------



## pixiedoodle

fried breaded shrimp & salad for dh & salad for myself. tapioca for sweet treat.


----------



## CountryMom22

Meatball subs and a salad. I was trying to use up a bunch of things leftover, and this worked perfectly!

I also made an apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

Leftovers from last night


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken, bell peppers, onion, hot peppers & a light tom. sauce with fettuccine. made it long ago & it was fab. not sure why i've waited this long to repeat that recipe. however tonite's the nite. will make an apple crisp to go with it. better grab a tub of van. ice cream for a topping & aldi's have their caramel ice cream topping back for the summer. yum!


----------



## CountryMom22

Right now I have a pork roast in the oven. I made a salad and apples & onions sautÃ©ed with a little brown sugar too. Dessert will be the left over apple crisp from last night.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork butt in the crock pot with some Smoking' Guns BBQ rub, plus liquid smoke and some Cajun seasoning. So its pulled pork on onion buns with a side of cole slaw.


----------



## romysbaskets

Homemade corned beef hash and eggs. First I make the corned beef, then I remove all the fat I can and dice it up, combining it with diced red potatoes, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, salt and pepper. I brown that and serve it with over easy eggs. We are having breakfast for dinner. Earlier, I drank my healthy Kefir and a spinach drink I make.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was Walmart pizza, tonight we are having an Italian Feast potluck at church..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper last night was 15 bean soup in crock pot, slice of home made bread,topped with fresh cream butter. That will probably be lunch too.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight it's oven fried chicken and a green salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

today around here is you find it, you cook/reheat it, you eat it.

easy weekend "cooking"


----------



## countryfied2011

> today around here is you find it, you cook/reheat it, you eat it.


Sounds like our house today..


----------



## pixiedoodle

It just so hapens that "yu find it, you heat it, you eat it thing didn't happen today at all.. Dh decided he wanted to try out a new hamburger joint so we did. I'm not much of a meat eater for sure but that is probably the best hamburger & onion rings & fries we've had in 50 yrs.! Couldn't eat it all but dh won't mind finishing it off for me.


----------



## MO_cows

Smothered steak tonite, braised in red wine with mushrooms, onion and garlic. Made nice gravy to go over mixed mash potatoes. With green salad on the side.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is turkey, mashed potatoes, corn and greenbeans. With rolls, of course. I think dessert is just going to be ice cream for anyone who has the room left!


----------



## MO_cows

Made cookies today but not real impressed with them. I need 4 dozen for the volunteers on a civic project later this month. I think I will freeze these but hedge my bets with another batch. Today's are chocolate chip. The others I have in mind are my favorites that my grandma used to make. Carrot cookies with orange glaze.

For dinner, meat loaf with corn pudding and more of the never ending green salad.


----------



## romysbaskets

Hubby cooked tonight...a special Italian Chicken Sausage pasta dish but you need to know what he puts in it...
Sauteed garlic
Sauteed eggplant, spinach and fresh tomatoes
Sauteed onions and jalapenos
Splash of white wine, olive oil, a little chicken broth plus various spices, 
Sauteed sliced but braised first Italian Chicken sausage 

He tosses this over whole wheat pasta and served it with parmesan. 

He doesn't make dessert but I wanted a little treat so..I blended a frozen banana, a cup of milk, a heaping tablespoon of dark cocoa powder, vanilla extract, 1 tablespoon sugar, one tablespoon coconut oil and whipped it up...It is delicious.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover white fish fillets, green beans & fresh salad with apple crumb pie for a sweet treat....seems like we should have vanilla ice cream for that pie!


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight bbq ribs, creamed Brussels sprouts and Seeds of Change brown and red rice.


----------



## Intrigue

There's still some snow on the ground and the temps are hovering around freezing so a slow-cooker beef casserole is yummy.


----------



## moonrabbit

Tonight was BBQ chicken thighs, Mexican red rice and mashed potatoes with gravy. I'm sitting here planning out my weekly meals reading this thread, y'all got me inspired!!


----------



## my4fireflies

Beef stew in the crock pot.


----------



## susieneddy

We are finally back from our long vacation to Mexico. Time to start cleaning out the freezer so we will have room for some Cod, Pollock and Chicken Thighs.

For dinner one night we had Spicy Italian cooked with tomato sauce, peppers, onions and pasta. Another night was pulled pork with homemade BBQ sauce and corn on the cob.
Today we will be cooking a turkey with stuffing and vegetables. 

Breakfast has been bacon and eggs on tortillas.

Still more food needs to be eaten from the freezer..sigh


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be sloppy joes and a salad. I just took a chocolate cake out of the oven.


----------



## countryfied2011

SnE, glad to hear yall made back home safe...:thumb:


Tonight is hot wings for DH and a veggie patty(morningstar farms grillers) for me. I dont like hot wings and i really didnt want to do a lot of cooking so I am having the burger. BakedFrench fries for DH and baked sweet potato fries for me--broccoli and cheese for both of us.


----------



## gam46

Nothing special tonight as I ate two reasonably good meals already today. Don't care at all for cooking for one and still having to go easy on carb consumption.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was leftovers, dh wasn't home. Tonight, a one dish wonder with kielbasa, onions and kale. With applesauce on the side.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I got a great deal on grass fed beef at EarthFare a few weeks ago, and some of it was dinner last night...first time that I cooked a skirt steak. I overcooked it a little, but I can see how it could be really good. Had potatoes and roasted okra as sides.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Chicken & noodles thinned down with chicken broth for "soup" & a salad & deli ham sandwich


----------



## MO_cows

Made impossible pie with salmon. Stuffed celery and peas n carrots on the side.


----------



## moonrabbit

This morning for hubby and his men I made spicy chilaquiles, baked black beans and bacon. Cornbread on the side. Lots of strong coffee.

For the kids I made banana nut muffins.


----------



## romysbaskets

Dinner tonight will be Russian Borscht. It is really a great one pot hearty meal and I will serve it with sourcream and chive biscuits with a little kefir in the batter...topped with butter...yummy. 

Recipe:

1 lb to 2 lbs of a good cut of roast, braised then simmered with extra water on stove top til last 45 mins, (should be fairly tender). I usually just cover with water but add twice what you normally do for this. 

Cut up and grate ingredients specified below while cooking roast, set aside. 

Leave roast on heat simmering for last 45 mins while adding:
4 beets plus the greens including stems and leaves cut up/diced. 
Onions to your liking, diced
8 small red potatoes diced and soaked in cold water 
1/2 head of cabbage sliced up
grated carrots
2 or so large diced tomatoes
Garlic to taste either powder or chopped fresh (add last)
Salt to taste
Pepper to taste
Dill weed....2 good tablespoons. 

Follow any biscuit recipe or on my kefir page, you can substitute sourcream and milk if you like..we had sourcream and chives we added.  This is not a plug for my kefir..LOL It is easier then posting the biscuit recipe. I did use Quinoa flour for half and the other half was Triticale Flour

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ba...-orders-available-kefir-grains-$5-each-3.html


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was homemade turkey soup with corn bread. I made brownies that were supposed to be for dessert, but the kids came home from school with some friends and the next time I walked through the kitchen ... the brownies were gone! 

I guess they'll have to make due with fruit or ice cream for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Made a carrot salad and meat loaf sandwiches.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Chicken and rice.. While the chicken baked I melted down bakers chocolate and butter...started cracking pecan shell's someone gave me...fresh eggs..all for a big pan of scratch brownies. While rice was cooking..brownies cooled.
Dogs got chicken and rice and I ate a third of the brownies with milk.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I cleaned out the side by side freezer finally & found a few surprises but not quits bad as i expected. moved most of it to the big upright freezer in the garage i did discover a whole bag of small roasts jammed in the back & bottom basket as well as a big bag of boneless pork chops. so, now they are sorta & moved & i can now actually see what's in there. found 2 chops that were already cooked so fed that & framed corn & garden green beans to dh last Nite. I'll heat up the other tonite with the remaining dab of vegs. & add a side salad. looks like i need to pull out a roast to thaw for tom. nite. i'll make gravy & mashed the potatoes, and add carrots & the potatoes to the pot with the roast to bake in the nesco for a few hours while we're doing some work on the fallen small limbs & winter yard debris clean-up. beth scrounge up some pie or something. i have a 5# bag of frozen tart cherries so think it's time to make a huge cherry pie!


----------



## pixiedoodle

wow! i HATE spell checker! makes me type like a nut...not like my typing isn't bad enough already!


----------



## CountryMom22

Just came back from town and have to leave in 10 minutes to drive kids roller skating so we grabbed McDonalds for dinner. Yuck, but the kids think I'm awesome!


----------



## MO_cows

Steaks on the grill tonite along with a pouch of white+sweet potatoes and onion. And green beans.


----------



## CountryMom22

I spent the day cleaning chicken coops and prepping the garden beds, so dinner tonight was BLT's. I'm too tired to worry about dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

Well our meals haven't been exciting. We have been eating leftover turkey and dressing for a few days. Even as much as we have eaten of the turkey we are still putting a half of a turkey back in the freezer. The dressing is all gone.
We did splurge for pizza last night from Pizza Hut. It was really good too.

update 4/17/2016!!

Instead of freezing the rest of the turkey Susie decided to make a turkey soup. We had 6 freezer containers of chicken broth that we used and cut up celery, carrots and onions to go along with the turkey.


----------



## CountryMom22

Such a beautiful day today, we decided to grill a steak and make a salad for dinner. Dear hubby picked up some donuts in town this morning that will serve as dessert!


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked up a pouch of minute rice multigrain & used a pint of home canned stewed tomatoes, added kidney beans & let it simmer. wow! that was soon good! added lots of spices & seasonings. served with re-heated spicy meatloaf patties smothered with muenster grated cheese & sliced avocado. Delish! maybe fish tomorrow for dh & sides of the rice dish from tonite & a salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Brined some chicken leg quarters and grilled them. With baked beans and the leftover potatoes from Friday nights grillfest. Also made cookies, need 4 dozen for the volunteers on a community project next weekend. Carrot cookies with orange glaze icing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

micro grilling a slab of white fish for dh tonite. will bake a potato in the oven since he seems to think that is "special". i will have the usual side salad & i just might make a tiny peach cobbler that i didn't get made last week.
leftover rice & bean dish form yesterday for myself.


----------



## CountryMom22

Seems to be a fish kind of a night. Tonight I'm making salmon for me, tilapia for hubby and sons, with a salad. Dessert will be cantaloupe I picked up this morning.


----------



## pixiedoodle

well those plans didn't work out so dh had half a strip steak & cocktail shrimp with dip, steamed winter squash & i ate a db of that rice dish with a 1/4 of the meatloaf patty & a dab of shredded muenster ch. also a tiny container of strawberry applesauce. no peach crumble either.. all is well because tom. we'll have what was planned for today...


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight, braised in pineapple juice, soy sauce, garlic and ginger. With rice, broccoli and pineapple chunks.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is grilled chicken with salad. Apple pie for dessert.


----------



## Terri

Today I wimped out. I have no energy. So I set out salami, cheese, and crackers and I MIGHT find the energy to make OJ. Maybe. I WILL cook the asparagus I picked this morning.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I baked kale chips in the oven. They were crispy with a hint of salt/garlic, but overall it was a flop. The concentrated green flavor left a weird aftertaste. Maybe my kale was too mature? I've saved the chips, though. Maybe I'll crush and sprinkled them in eggs or soup or something.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Pork steaks cooked over an open fire. Boiled 6 fresh eggs. Fresh greens from the garden for salad...fresh green onions...mushrooms. Sugar snap peas. Fresh baked bread. Out of pie though.


----------



## CountryMom22

Ham, mashed potatoes and green beans. Spice cake for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Forgot to thaw out ground beef. So bean and cheese tostadas, sans beef. Frying up the tortillas fresh. With green salad.


----------



## spiritbear

Wife made a pretty amazing pizza using sorghum flour for the dough. It turned out really good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i jar prefo roasted red pepper sauce added to sauted onion, peppers, carrots, ceery & cooked winter squash, a few spices & served over fettucine. yum!
haven't gotten that peach cbbler made yet but maybe later today? got to go grocery shoping as i am nearly out of all fresh produce & always the same basics!. hope for a few good sale prices to be found today.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is meatloaf with potatoes and beets. I think I'm going to offer to make chicken soup for youngest son who is getting a cold.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, kielbasa with white and sweet potatoes, onion and Bell pepper in sort of a hash. With the green salad again. I rarely buy salad in a bag, but a good head of leaf lettuce makes so much salad it's hard to get it eaten while it is still at its peak. We all 3 had a good size portion last nite and still have a "packed full" gallon bag of lettuce to get thru.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a kicking Thai red curry beef tonight. I think there's smoke coming out of my ears, but I like it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite i'll micro grill 2 small chicken tenders or breasts...i can't tell yet which untill they thaw out. I'll do a skillet of fried potatoes & onions & a side salad. If i can find the time I'll whip up that small peach pie/crumble i've been promising for a week or 2. i also have a few side dish "dabs" of stuff that i'll call MY main dish since i do not care for meat.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is clean out the fridge day, so everyone has a choice of meatloaf or ham, to go with the salad I made today.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was chicken tacos, tonight was cheeseburgers, sweet potato fries and corn on the cob


----------



## MO_cows

Well plan A was chicken breast scaloppini but the whole chicken didn't thaw enough yet to dissect it. So plan B was impossible cheeseburger pie with green salad.


----------



## moonrabbit

I was thinking chicken broccoli alfredo but ended up making meatloaf and hashbrowns by popular request. (I got outvoted!) Mixed veggies on the side. Banana pudding from scratch for dessert was yummy.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight was homemade Hawaiian Ham covered in brown sugar, fruit cocktail, couldn't find the pineapple, served over white rice. Dessert was homemade oatmeal cookies. Coffee


----------



## pixiedoodle

roast with potatoes, carrots & gravy made with some of the broth. remaining broth & all meat & veg scraps will be turned into soup. maybe peach cobbler of some sort as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mississippi roast in the crockpot, tators for DH, and a bunch of vegetables.


----------



## MO_cows

My chicken finally thawed out but the breast meat didn't come off clean so it was chunked up instead of scallopini cut last night. With mushrooms, red bell pepper, artichoke hearts, garlic and onion. Sort of stir fry turned Italian. Tonight the rest of the pieces will be oven fried. With pineapple slaw and some veg to be named later.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had chicken breast cooked in homemade buffalo sauce with some steamed cauliflower, carrots and broccoli.

Tonight will be salmon and a salad


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite, we'll have pulled pork out of the freezer on onion buns, with the leftover pineapple slaw.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to dig out the pork roast i found in the big freezer when we defrosted a few weeks ago & simmer it in BBQ sauce in the nesco for hours & hours till it falls apart on it's own. haven't done that in years & need to use it up as it's been in the freezer way too long.
maybe i will have time to make that peach pie or crisp today since it is a rainy stormy day & there will be no outside yard work to do. everything could stand a good cleaning so i'll have plenty to do besides watch it rain. 
I'll put on a pot of veg soup known in this house as "stew" with the left over broth & roast scraps altho they are tiny the flavor will be BIG.


----------



## susieneddy

Breakfast yesterday was plain yogurt covered with granola, pineapple and strawberries.

Last night we had meatloaf, buttered parsley potatoes and corn on the cob. 

We bought the corn last year from a guy at the local market. He was offering samples of raw corn. It was the sweetest corn we had ever tasted. We ended up by 8 dozen and freezing them. He gave us extra since we talked people into buying his corn..lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh decided he didn't want BBQ pork so a change of plans...i have 3 big porkchops thawing so i'll use those with slice potatoes & onion, a can of veg. beef soup & a dash of lq. smoke, top with the chops, S&P & a dash of lq. smoke on the top as well, cover with foil, poke a few holes & bake for an hour & 15 mins till everything is fork teneder. later in the week I'll just bake the pork roast in the nesco with water & seasonings till it is fall apart tender as well. maybe i can BBQ sauce a bit of that for a sanddwich or two later in the coming week..


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was pork chops pressured cooked(they were so tender) mashed potatoes, green beans i canned and corn on the cob.

No clue what is for supper tonight..lol


----------



## moonrabbit

Last night I tried a new stir fry recipe and it was pretty good but not "keeper" good. 

Tonight: Sour Cream Chicken Enchiladas

Tomorrow: Shepard's Pie

Thursday: Build your own Fajitas

Friday: One pot chicken broccoli alfredo (finally!)

Saturday: Good luck, family! It's every man for himself! haha Actually porkchops sounding pretty good for Saturday countryfied2011 you got me inspired!


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonite with cottage cheese and pineapple plus baked beans for the guys.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight supper was oven fried macaroni and cheese, chicken breast,loaf of the bread, with fresh butter,pickled beets.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Tonight supper was oven fried macaroni and cheese, chicken breast,loaf of the bread, with fresh butter,pickled beets.


what is oven fried mac & cheese?


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good evening to all- Well, when I walked out in the garden this afternoon, I noticed that last week's green bean blossoms were now pretty fair sized bean pods. so I went in the house, got a bowl, and picked a small mess of green beans to stew up. While I was in the garden, I thought I'd just look under some tater vines. yep, new taters, and fine ones. i do love green beans stewed with new taters.
And that was supper,along with my wife's fried chicken and if it takes much more than that to make you happy, you're pretty hard to please.
Grub from the garden is back.
good night to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is oven baked fried chicken with corn and a salad. Dessert will be brownies or oatmeal cookies. The kids were surprised to come home from school and find two treats, but I couldn't make up my mind, so I baked both!


----------



## pixiedoodle

baked porchop with potatoes dish my granny & mom use to make . it has potaoes, veg. beef soup & chops on top with s&P & liquid smoke , foiled & baked till taters are tender. smells good! got a side of green beans going too. went grocery shopping so no time for a sweet treat today.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties tonite. With a new veggie blend, baby mxed beans and carrots. It was good. And finished off the cottage cheese.


----------



## pixiedoodle

repeat of last nights meal with a fresh ear of corn. tapioca for a sweet treat.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spaghetti and meatballs, with a salad. I doubt anyone other than me will bother with the salad though. Instead of pasta, I made spaghetti squash for myself. Yummy!


----------



## countryfied2011

we had s & m too tonight with a salad and garlic bread..lol Tomorrow night will probably be cod fillets since our Zaycon order came in today


----------



## MO_cows

Swiss steak, an old favorite. With some green beans I had canned last year.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> we had s & m too tonight with a salad and garlic bread..lol Tomorrow night will probably be cod fillets since our Zaycon order came in today


Ours came in yesterday also. Between the Cod and the Pollock our freezer is full. We had to cut the cods fillets into. We didn't realize the fillets would be so large. 

After dealing with that we went to the local pub that has dart boards. We both had burgers and beer while playing darts.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BBQ'd beef on a bun with salad, green beans & corn on the cob for dh. i ate a cob of fresh corn earlier . i had toast earlier today & a fresh pear so i feel full. maybe i'll make a pbj before bedtime but doubt it. tomorrow maybe dh can finish off the baked pork chop dish & we can move on to a big white fish for dh & some good side dishes.


----------



## CountryMom22

Salmon and tilapia with a salad. Peanut butter cookies for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

SnE, we put the cod up today and yes we had to cut in two also to bag. One fillet will feed both of us. I grilled ours tonight with a bake potato, coleslaw and broccoli and cheese. The cod is really good, we will be ordering again..lol We just got an email today about Zaycon selling pulled pork now..lol


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> SnE, we put the cod up today and yes we had to cut in two also to bag. One fillet will feed both of us. I grilled ours tonight with a bake potato, coleslaw and broccoli and cheese. The cod is really good, we will be ordering again..lol We just got an email today about Zaycon selling pulled pork now..lol


I am sure we will be ordering the Cod again also. The Cod is delicious and almost has a slightly sweet taste to it. We will use the Pollock to make beer batter fried fish along with some chips.

For dinner we had the Cod baked (1 fillet and a small piece from another fillet) with buttered parsley potatoes and a salad. It filled is up also.

We will pass on that since Susie makes her own. Plus the IGA across the street from us sells the pork picnic shoulder extremely cheap per pound (we bought at .99 a pound).

I wish we had ordered the shrimp but glad we didn't since we are out of freezer space


----------



## MO_cows

Well I fell off the wagon and got take and bake pizza. Been working on reducing carbs but just not up to cooking tonight.


----------



## whistech

I too ordered the cod and pollock from Zacon. The cod is delicious. I haven't tried the pollock yet. I just put the pollock, box and all in the freezer for processing later. I may try canning some of it to make quick fish patties something like salmon patties. I am going to have to use up a lot of meat in my freezer before I order anything else from Zacon.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I throw all the ingredients for Mac and cheese in Dutch oven. I throw what ever little bits of cheese in there too. Stir together be sure to add plenty of liquid. Last 15 minutes of cooking chicken breast add Mac and cheese makes creamy in middle and crusty sides top.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

What's Zaycon order?


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to Village Inn for breakfast. i brot half mine home so dh can re-heat for breakfast tomorrow morning & add an egg or 2. 
i have a small pork roast thawing in the fridge so that will go into the nesco or the pressure cooker tomorrow. i keep forgetting i have a pressure cooker! need to use it more often. since i'm retired i don't get in much of a hurry most days & it's just the 2 of us . life has slowed down since i retired 4 yrs ago.


----------



## susieneddy

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What's Zaycon order?


Go check out the website https://www.zayconfresh.com/


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> Go check out the website https://www.zayconfresh.com/


An awesome place to buy good meat!!!

I am not going to order the pulled pork either....I still have some tenderloin left and we just dont eat that much pulled pork. I would rather have it in pork chops or the loin. 

I need to be doing some rearranging of the freezers also....garden has already started to pop up food and strawberry season is here. I need to start canning some meat in the freezer...I am sure I couldnt talk DH into another freezer considering we have 4 already...:huh: not including 2 fridge freezers.


Here is what I have been cooking today..we are having a cupcake fundraiser at church tomorrow... I think I counted about 90 cupcakes i made from scratch except one batch even the icing is homemade. The first batch of cupcakes are PB & J made with my homemade strawberry jam inside the middle of the cupcake, the frosting is peanut butter icing. There is carrot(the only box mix) with cream cheese buttercream, lemon with lemon cream cheese buttercream. Also strawberry cupcakes with fresh strawberry and strawberry buttercream. And ice cream sundae with strawberry cupcake and cream cheese butter cream frosting with chocoate on top and a cherry


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken stock today. For dinner, tostadas. Needed to use up corn tortillas and some leftover pork.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Small pork roast in the nesco . I'll add a few potatoes later . Might use a bot of it later in the week with bbq sauce since dh decided he didn't want it simmered in bbq sauce while cooking. Ok by me since i don't eat it anyway. Whatever he likes is fine with me. I made a pech blueberry pie from scratch yesterday. Def. Calls for some vanilla ice cream today & a large pot of coffee with the neighbors!


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, I'm not a cupcake person but those look delicious. 

awww, come on what is one more freezer going to hurt 

I do wish when we bought our freezer we had bought a larger one. Unfortunately we don't have any place for another freezer.

Last night we went to O'Charleys to see my daughter but she had the night off so we just had a Chicken Tenders appetizer and a beer then left.


----------



## CountryMom22

Countryfied, those cupcakes look fantastic! I swear I could almost taste them. Care to share your recipes?

Dinner tonight is pulled pork, in the crock pot as we speak. Man, does the house smell good! Not sure yet what I'm going to make with it, though.

Made desert first thing this morning though, spice cake with a dusting of powdered sugar.


----------



## MO_cows

Drunken pot roast. A nice bone in piece of chuck, seared and then braised in Burgundy wine. With garlic, onions, and carrots added later so they don't turn to mush.


----------



## Elevenpoint

After $1900 on the truck in the last five days...finished putting on all new parts...new brain..exhaust..etc.
First...Corona.
Followed by chicken wings and pizza.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm drooling! I can almost taste those everything but the ones with Strawberry s. Allergies to Strawberries, hence how my pup got her name.


----------



## MO_cows

A chilly day, so tomato soup and grilled cheese for dinner.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork ribs,sauerkraut in the crock pot, pickled beets,Brussels sprouts Cole slaw. Very tasty!


----------



## pixiedoodle

that tom.soup sounds good & i think we may do so as well with a sandwich made from the last of the pork roast grilled with cheese. a small salad wouldn't hurt either. last piece of peach -blueberry pie with cool whip to finish it off.


----------



## CountryMom22

Cold and rainy here today (again!) so comfort food it is.

Pork chops and apples, with rice and beets. Chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

well that sandwich from pork roast turned into a spicy southwet pot of soup served with a deli ham sandwich & a fresh ear of corn. last piecce of pie of peach blueberry pie was had by dh. more soup tomorrow & then the rest will go into the freezer for fall & winter to come.


----------



## MO_cows

Beef pot pie tonight, using up the pot roast left over from Sunday dinner.


----------



## MoTightwad

Hot roast beef with brown gravy and broccoli and cheese. Jello and sugar cookies for lunch today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making homemade bread and tortillas this morning. Having puffy fish taco homemade tortillas for supper. Lunch will be on and cracker, hot tea with honey,lemon juice woke up with sore throat allergies are kicking butt.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was grilled shrimp and a salad, with cornbread. I know it doesn't seem like these go together, but when the kids make suggestions, at least I know they'll eat it!

Dessert was left over cake from yesterday.


----------



## countryfied2011

Thanks yall Countrymom...the cupcake part is just a yellow scratch recipe from Taste of Home and then I just added flavor (fresh lemon and fresh strawberries for the different types. It is a really good recipe for everything..The icing is a basic buttercream.....on the peanut butter one I had PB, Lemon was fresh lemon and cream cheese, etc. Then I just decorated them. 

Here it is http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/yellow-cupcakes

This is what I did yesterday...Monday we bought 25 gallons of strawberries..


----------



## CurtisWilliams

For the first time this year, I'm firing up the grill. I have pork carnitas (chunks of boneless pork), mushrooms and acorn squash. We were out of skewers at work. I wanted to do kabobs, but the free roaming food will still be great. The squash will be brushed with molasses and sprinkled with brown sugar and cinnamon. That sweetness mixed with the smokiness from the grill....YUMMM!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

white fish tonite for dh tonite with usual salad, kidney beans & a small dish of ice creaam with fresh strawberries on top. i'll eat everything but the fish.


----------



## my4fireflies

Tacos and yellow rice for dinner. Defrosted an 8 lbs pork shoulder for tomorrow night's dinner-- pulled pork in the slow cooker. Trimmed the skin off and made baked pork rinds for snack. First time I've ever made them and we are in love!


----------



## MO_cows

Wanted to grill but dh didn't. Fine, pick your leftover.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers! easy, quick & no effort. maybe a chocolate cake i was dreaming of last week by sunday nite or monday next. going to be checking out all the little dabs of leftovers in the freezer tom. or sunday & see what yummy thing can be made from or served with them. somedays you just have to get creative with what you find in the big magic box!


----------



## CountryMom22

I have no idea what I'm making for dinner tonight as I've spent the day making food for tomorrow. I just baked a cherry-pineapple dump cake, 2 batches of cookies, sugar and chocolate chip, cut up strawberries and baked an angel food cake. Oh, and I chopped a bunch of veggies and made a dip, too.

I may not make it back here tomorrow, so Happy Mother's Day to you all!


----------



## MO_cows

Had to run to Sam's yesterday to get stuff for tomorrow, so picked up rotisserie chicken and "superfood" salad in a bag and called it dinner. Tonight it's just me and dh, and will grill pork chops. The asparagus patch is producing so I will have some but silly dh doesn't like it. 

We are hosting a gathering tomorrow for mothers day and a couple birthdays. So far the menu includes sirloin burgers, pineapple chicken breast, baked beans, deviled eggs and grilled zuchinni. Some sides will be brought.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh seeing his mom tom. dd coming down & when she asked where i wanted to go out to eat I made it simple...i want a cheese burger with onions, onion rings & vanilla coke from SONIC!! never get to go & it's been about a year since i had a meal from there. easy for her, easy for me!!


----------



## countryfied2011

bbq chicken, bake potato and green beans, Last night was leftovers from Thursday night. Thursday night was I open two jars of home canned beef chunks canned year before last, made noodles for beef tips and noodles, opened a jar of lima/butter beans that was canned year before last, made corn bread and coleslaw.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My dad is cooking for my mom and me. Fried catfish,taters,coleslaw( hopefully not with fennel seeds instead of celery seed) .My dad only fries fish about 3 times a year now. He's waiting on my fellow to get home to take over that job. 3 more months and he will be home again. Then 19 months till retirement from the National Guard. Deployments are hell sometimes,but so worth it too. Making up chicken tacos and chicken enchiladas for the freezer tonight and tomorrow morning. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## countryfied2011

After church we went to Publix to pick up a few items...and decided to get their rotisserie chicken and sides out of the deli...It is always so good, although it has a ton of sodium..Tonight will be fix-it-yourself..I will probably have strawberries and yogurt

Happy Mother's Day :happy2:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Update: Dad did a wonderful job with the catfish. Mom and I ate like the little pigs we are. No leftovers,none,nada! Probably won't lose weight this week. But Dad is 77 years young, not getting around too good on rainy days. He's teaching each set of grandchildren to cook in the old ways. Cast iron,recipes,etc.


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak & shrimp with salad tonite for dh. leftover sandwich i didn't finish yesterday with salad for myself. better bake/make a bit of sweet something.. think i'll try out that new box of cooked sugar free pudding. hope it's good.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I wanted to fire up the grill for smoked pork chops, bit it is a dreary rainy day. So its gonna be oven baked sweet and sour chops, brown rice and mixed vegetables with cheesy garlic bread. YUMMM!!!


----------



## susieneddy

We went camping this past weekend at Meriwether Lewis National Monument off the Natchez Trace parkway in Tennessee.

Thursday night for dinner we had mini hamburger sliders, broccoli and shrimp.
Friday night we had beanie weenies. We used 3 different kind of beans and all beef hot dogs. We had brats on the side.
Saturday night we had beer battered fried Pollock with onion rings and french fries. 

It was a great weekend except for all of the pollen in the air. Both of our eyes were swollen and red from it..yuck.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, coasting on leftovers from yesterday's mom's day grillfest. Reheated sirloin burgers, veggies and dip. The grilled zuchinni all got eaten, bummer.

It rained and rained yesterday so we put the grill under an easyup and the tables and chairs in the garage.


----------



## countryfied2011

cod, bake potato, cole slaw 

SnE, how did you like the pollock? Sounds like yall had a great weekend!


----------



## pixiedoodle

rotel burger with oven fries ,BBQ bean mix. cherry jello from yesterday with a dollop of cool whip.


----------



## TEXKAT

grilled chicken, squash, green beans, and homemade chocolate cookies


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade veggie pizza with white sauce


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> cod, bake potato, cole slaw
> 
> SnE, how did you like the pollock? Sounds like yall had a great weekend!


The Pollock was delicious. It had a nice sweet to it just like the Cod. The portion size makes it easy to figure out how many pieces you need for dinner.

We did and the weather cooperated with us. It was cool at night and not to hot during the day.

Last night for dinner we had leftovers from the camping trip. Beanie weenies and french fries. Trying to eat up all of the foods with lots of carbs in them so we can start on our low carb diet.


----------



## MO_cows

We will have dinner out tonite. Dad is going out with his lady friend and me and dh have to go to a "civic event" at 7, so having dinner at the local restaurant makes the most sense.


----------



## countryfied2011

We had chicken tetrazzini and green beans i canned with leftover cole slaw from last night.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will have the other half of my burger patty with cheese on a bun from yesterday, green beans, multigrain rice& any other scraps left over from the last few days. tomorrow i'll start over with something new.
one of our stores is having turkey breast on sale for 99 cent a lb. so i'll pick up 4 or 5 & that should last us for a year.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is roast chicken with beets and a salad. Picked up donuts in town today for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast glazed with Blues Hog honey mustard bbq sauce, the last of the baked beans from Sunday, and asparagus.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pork chop, hominy, salad & maybe a fried potatoes with onion & green peppers.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight will be hamburger steaks cooked with onions and roasted brussel sprouts


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be pork chops with green beans and oven roasted potatoes.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight is Walmart Pizza...they have the best pizza for cheap..lol


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast for dinner. Sausage links don't have to be thawed....

Got a couple of rump roasts in the freezer and I don't like them as well as chuck for a pot roast. So I will oven roast one, chill it and slice for some (hopefully) good sandwich meat. Wonder if I should brine it first? It would be more like the deli stuff that way.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pork veeg. soup, salad & shaved deli ham sandwich & butterscotch pudding. simple easy & fast.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers for lunch and dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Went shopping so brought home a Papa Murphy's. With green salad to ease my conscience.


----------



## MO_cows

Meat loaf tonight. With corn pudding and green salad.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH's grandson graduated from diesel mechanic school so we went to his graduation picnic this afternoon....I took potato salad, devil eggs and pasta salad...no supper tonight since we ate about 3:30...but I am thinking about an ice cream cone(no sugar added ice cream)

Tomorrow I am teaching a class in making strawberry jam at church after Sunday morning service so I think supper will easy..like maybe Aldi's pre-cooked ribs..and veggies


----------



## pixiedoodle

decided on chinese tonite..kung pow..not very tasty unfortunately. won't order that again. everything else there has been good.
back to cooking tomorrow!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I'm gonna do an egg casserole with sausage, mushrooms, onions, green peppers and cheese for breakfast. I might even eat some. For supper, it'll be Italian subs that were 1/2 price at Wallyworld yesterday. I'm gonna make a pot of beans to go with these. Molasses, brown sugar, onions, and a little garlic powder to flavor the beans.

YUMM!!! I LOVE my beans!! 'Course, people will HATE me tomorrow!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had my son over for dinner. He hardly ever eats any food with carbs. So last night for dinner we grilled some hamburgers with colby jack cheese on them, cooked up some peppers and onions along with some beer battered onion rings. We had one burger each. He had three burgers with tons of pepper and onions and some onion rings.
He scarfed it down like he hadn't eaten in a week..lol


----------



## CurtisWilliams

LOL. Nothing is as satisfying as watching a child scarf down something that you have made!


----------



## Canyonero

Penne pasta with kielbasa, sauteed bell peppers and onions.

My wife tries out new stuff all the time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight I splurged got Pizza But pizza, just ate 2 slices so I will have leftovers for several days. I am glad graduation is over.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hut, I dislike when my tablet corrected my spelling.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of the BBQ pork ribs, deboned of course, salad, green beans & whatever other leftover is in there that needs to be finished up. need to make some sort of sweet treat...like butterscotch pudding....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch today is leftovers pizza,salad from the garden. Dinner will be cubed steak, mashed potatoes, creamed peas from the garden, cinnamon rolls stick for dessert.


----------



## Elevenpoint

5 quarts of wild blackberries still in the freezer hoarded from last year, 3 for a cobbler with 2 left over until picking time in about 6 weeks. From the looks of the canes this year should get about 100 quarts.


----------



## susieneddy

CurtisWilliams said:


> LOL. Nothing is as satisfying as watching a child scarf down something that you have made!


No matter where he eats at he does that. We went to a Mongolian restaurant and he got the large order where you pick out what you want. All he got was meat (chicken, beef, pork,) with pepper and onions. At least there we all took home leftovers for lunch the next day

Last nights dinner was a salad and roasted veggies.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is meatloaf: 1/2 beef and 1/2 venison with a salad. I made a chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to go grocery shopping, so grabbed some frozen corn dogs there and called it dinner. Baked them in the oven so they would crisp up, and had applesauce on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll finally mke the ribbon pasta with roasted red pepper sauce for this evening. garlic bread made from old frozen hamburger buns. jello for a sweet thing.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover meat loaf tonight. With a big salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was Garlic Onion chicken with corn and salad.

I made enough to have a few legs left for hubby's lunch tomorrow. I went to bring in my laundry and found youngest son ate them! 

Some days I feel like the food has to be under lock and key around here. Both my boys will eat anything that doesn't bite them first!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

This is the monster burger that I made tonite. It was a 2 lb patty, topped with bacon and swiss, smothered with 'shrooms and onions sautÃ©ed in bacon fat, and served on a cheddar loaf garlic bread, along with seasoned fries.

This hamburger was a foot long, five inches high and six inches wide. It fed four adults and we were all STUFFED!

Godbaby's Daddy flinched when he saw it!


----------



## pixiedoodle

small 1/2 strip steak tonight with usual salad & some cherry jello i didn't fix last nite. better bake a couple of potaoes in the oven so we can enjoy the crispy skins smothered in butter & salt & of course sour cream.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken parmesan tonight. Bought a ball of "fresh" mozzarella to top them with. With green salad. Adding mushrooms and marinated artichoke hearts to the salad to keep with the theme.


----------



## CountryMom22

Ham steak with baked potatoes and broccoli and French bread.

I didn't bother with dessert. I figured after all this we would all be full anyway!


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night we picked up some pulled chicken and a slab of ribs with sides. Tonight was leftovers from all of that. I think DH still has a few more ribs left.

SNE, dont forget Zaycon chicken thighs pick up Friday at least our pick up is


----------



## MO_cows

Oh my goodness that soft mozzarella was good! I might never go back to the block or pre shredded.


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> Last night we picked up some pulled chicken and a slab of ribs with sides. Tonight was leftovers from all of that. I think DH still has a few more ribs left.
> 
> SNE, dont forget Zaycon chicken thighs pick up Friday at least our pick up is


countryfied we haven't forgotten. Hard to do when they send text messages and emails to you starting 3 days before your pick up date 

last night we had split a huge ribeye steak between us. We tried out a new dry rub and Susie thought a few ingredients could have been left out.

Lunch today will be a egg salad


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was fried pork chops with beets and rice. Short, sweet and to the point!


----------



## MO_cows

A one skillet wonder with kielbasa, veggies and mushrooms. Opened up a jar of pickles beets for a side dish.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heated the last of the spgty & sauce for dh along with leftover garlic toast. i had a Butter finger! still full from ckn. ndle. soup at 2 pm, a fresh pear & an apple.
going to see my brother tom. so we will be eating on the road. havne't seen him for over a year & we only live 4 hours apart! too long!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite it was taco Friday. I've had a craving for tacos for a week or so. So I made soft shell taco's on dry fried corn tortillas, with taco cheese, refried beans, scrambled hamburg with diced tomato and shredded lettuce and medium salsa. 

YUMM!!! I ate five!

Tomorrow will be leftover Saturday. Quick and easy meal that will clear room in the fridge.


----------



## countryfied2011

I picked up a couple of sirlion tip roasts for "reduced quick sale" at Sam's Thursday morning so I stuck a half of one in the Instant Pot and pressure cooked that for supper that night, Publix had some good sweet corn so I made fried corn, and we had new potatoes and cole slaw. The roasts were so big(almost 5lbs each) I cut each of them in half and froze, so there should be plenty of meals out of them. Last night was left overs. Still have some of the meat left and I think I will put in the freezer and save it to use in soup or stew.

Today I have to put up 40lbs of chicken thighs...hahah Think I will thaw a few and see how they taste for supper tonight. 

SNE, the only email i got was one 5 minutes from the pick up time..hahah Good thing I keep track


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied, you should have seen us trying to load the 40 lbs of thighs into the freezer. We had to take out most of the fish and rearrange it. We finally got it all end. We are also cooking up some thighs tonight on the grill. We will do enough so we can eat on them for a few days.

Since we aren't doing a garden this year we hit up the local farmers market for quite a few veggies.

Dinner last night was short ribs, roasted asparagus and a salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Fixed up chicken salad, with rubbed rosemary chicken leftover thighs,celery,carrots,red onions,cucumbers,tomatoes a top crackers. Last night I started new recipe for chicken soup. It's kinda like French Dip but made with chicken instead of beef. It's interesting,but rather have French Dip instead. I'll be freezing part of chicken dip soup.


----------



## countryfied2011

Well Dad took one of the 10lb bag of thighs and I gave daughter and sil half of a 10 lb bag so i dont have has many to put up...lol Spent the day with daughter and dgs so didnt food saver any of the chicken...guess that will be a job for tomorrow. I am glad they are frozen or I wouldnt be able to put it off. I didnt cook any either so that will be supper tomorrow night. I am just going to have a sandwich and DH will have one when he gets home.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, we went out. Had the walleye special and it was good. There were 9 of us. Tonight it was dinner for 2 as Dad was out. So made chicken breast with a light glaze of Thai sweet chili sauce, fried rice, and green salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

no cooking today as e just got back from spending the wknd. with my brother & his daughter & husband took the entire family ( 12 of us) out for mexican & was it ever good! the best i have had in 10 yrs. made fresh & mine contained NO meat. left the leftovers at my borthers & sil already has plans for it. it woud be excellent on pasta!


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight. With sweet potato hash and a veggie blend. Made a cream cheese spread. The cheese was on sale so bought some, but didn't have a use in mind. Cut some chives out of the herb patch and finely diced red bell pepper and carrots, stirred it into the softened cream cheese. Also gave it a shot of Worcestershire sauce. It was good! Put some on crackers and stuffed celery with the rest.


----------



## countryfied2011

Had the Zaycon chicken thighs tonight...bbq them on the grill--tasted really good and very tender. Opened up a jar of green beans from 2014, had fresh corn on the cob and coleslaw. Fixed DH scalloped potatoes.


----------



## susieneddy

We had the leftover grilled chicken thighs. We cooked down some onions, mushrooms, beet greens, yellow squash, red onions, scallions and zucchini. When they got close to be done we threw in the cutup chicken thighs. We have 3 thighs left so we may eat them for lunch tomorrow.

Dinner tomorrow night will be beer battered fried cod, battered fried onion rings and cole slaw.

BTW countryfied, we ordered the 40 lbs of chicken breast. My daughter will have to put that in her freezer after we repackage the breast. We should be set for the rest of the year..lol


----------



## countryfied2011

Isnt their meat awesome and you dont have to go to the store and buy any...We are still ok with chicken breast...but I am going to be ordering ground beef here soon.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Re-heating nothing but leftovers this week to help clear out side freezer & ridge leftovers..creative cooking this week for sure. Too many dabs of this & that in tht side frzer so they will be re-invented into something delish this week. My goal is to not cook anything this week that isn't made out of leftovers etc.
Today is rotel burger from frzer. Side salad & peas. Maybe a choc. Hines cake from a mix in the frzer with bluenerries i froze last summer.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I ended up making soup out of what I call 'fridge scrapin's. If it is still edible and it ain't nailed down it goes in the stew pot. And the 'soup bag' that I keep in the freezer. When there is a leftover bit of this or that, it goes in a gallon size freezer bag. Nothing edible goes to waste.

Tonite's soup consisted of leftover breakfast sausage, chicken, mashed 'taters, baked 'taters, various veggies, brown rice , baked beans and the unknown hodgepodge in the soup bag. Black pepper, season salt and a dose of garlic rounded it out. It was pretty tasty and VERY filling.

For lunch I had WallyWorld's apple & walnut salad. It is delish. It is a green salad with apple and walnuts(of course), blue cheese, cranberries and chicken with a sweet onion vinagrette. If you haven't had one, go get one. They are that good!


----------



## MO_cows

Good old tuna pie tonite. Scrounged in the frig for sides - radishes, some green salad but not a lot left, and pickled beets.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be pork chops with salad and green beans.

The kids asked for chocolate chip cookies for dessert, so you know what I'll be doing when I'm done here!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

CountryMom22 said:


> Dinner tonight will be pork chops with salad and green beans.
> 
> The kids asked for chocolate chip cookies for dessert, so you know what I'll be doing when I'm done here!


And just would that be???


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast tonight, made a little pan sauce with lemon to spoon over them. With some wilted kale.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was sauerkraut and smoked sausage. No idea for tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Burritos tonite. Some Crock-Pot pulled pork out of the freezer, rejuvenated with some green chiles and onion, rolled up with refried beans, cheese and salsa. With a Waldorf type salad on the side.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Today we chewed on one of the pizzas I got the other day. They ain't as good a homemade, but it fed four people for less than five bucks.


----------



## newcolorado

Tonight is chicken, mashed potato, green benas and chocolatepudding.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken tenders i found out in the big freezer today while putting away a few groceries. cooked them in the micro grille with spices from Planters in dowtown kansas city-old town. also avocado & corn on the cob & the rest of the bowtie pasta with winter squash sauce . dh had fresh sliced strawberries, sugared & with sprinkle of coconut & tiny chocolate chips , topped with a spoonfull of cool whip. looked good & dh thot it was as good as it looked. TRYING TO USE UP SCRAPS & LEFTOVERS IN THE SIDE BY SIDE FREEZER. only made a small dent thus far. this may go on next week as well & if i keep digging we may get those odds & ends of leftover used up by week 3. bot groceries i was out of today...wow! didn't know so many of the basics were vitually gone! going to TRY to NOT go to the store next week unless it is vital. still lots of dibs & dabs looking at me from the freezer & fridge.


----------



## newcolorado

DD I hope I hit the like button okay. I need to clean out too. Squash and sweet and sweet potatoe.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pork chop & other wonderful leftovers & salad


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight for hubby and oldest son is venison roast with potatoes and carrots. Brownies for dessert.

Youngest son and I are going to dinner with my step mom, to catch up.


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast, it's what's for dinner! Bacon, pancakes, eggs. DGD is here, so she got chocolate chip pancakes.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was pizza, tonight was bbq ribs, baked potato, slaw, corn on the cob and green beans


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was supposed to be BLT's because only 3 of us were supposed to be home. Then youngest son's plans changed, so there wasn't enough bacon for all 4 of us. So I made BLT's for all the guys.

For myself, I made some brown rice/quinoa (Uncle Ben's!) with sautÃ©ed onions. peppers and tomato. Then I mixed the veggies and rice and cooked two eggs over easy to put on top. Youngest son said it looked gross, I thought it looked pretty and colorful, and it tasted AMAZING! I can't wait to make it again!

As they say, necessity is the mother of invention (and good food)!


----------



## countryfied2011

salmon patties, baked sweet potato fries and slaw. Tomorrow i am teaching a class at church how to make jam and can it.


----------



## MO_cows

Well you could say we went around the world in one skillet. Polish sausage, a veggie blend with Asian water chestnuts, stir fried and topped with Italian cheese-romano and parm.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken salad sandwich, fresh corn, salad with a tiny cooked chicken tender on top. fresh fruit for a sweet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

that was yesterdays menu i posted earlier. today i added fresh spinach & half a grated carrot to itlian sausage pasta sauce & tossed in cooked bowtie pasta, added grated munster cheese & salad on the side. pretty stinking good i must say! one small serving leftover for sunday & i'll add some salad to it & call it good. going to friends house for tomorrow cook out. we all bring several dishes & the host cooks burgers & dogs, drinks etc. taking a few pasta dishes, deviled eggs & red beans & rice. hope to bring home a few leftovers from the party so i can spice up a few meals this week.


----------



## pixiedoodle

how could i forget the jalapeno poppers!


----------



## MO_cows

Burgers and some kind of chicken sausage on the grill. With baked beans, watermelon and all the good stuff. We ended up with 17 down here for dinner. Made s'mores and also strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Hot dogs and s'mores over our fire pit


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was DH's granddaughter graduation party so we had pulled pork, smoked chicken wings, potato salad, baked beans and cupcakes for dessert.

Tonight will be t-bones on the grill


----------



## warrpath4x4

Grilled chicken, homemade honey mustard, 40 minute dinner rolls, baked potatoes, broiled broccoli, and spiced apples for dessert


----------



## pixiedoodle

today's menu will be whatever i find in the fridge to re-heat. looks like several good choices + a small amt of pasta salad leftover from the get-together last nite. didn't bring any leftovers home from the party but did bring home 4 dz fresh farm eggs from our friends chickens. dh will be in paradise till they are gone. for cooking /baking i will keep getting the cheapy eggs from aldis. i see they had them for 68 cents again last weds. wow! the "home- grown" ones cost us $3.50 a dzn. so those are for dh's enjoyment only. since i do not eat eggs he will have all 48 to enjoy & i will keep buying those cheap aldi eggs for cooking.
need to clear out some odds & ends from the frdge & frzr this week. it will def. be creative meals around here.


----------



## warrpath4x4

We are paying $2 for a dozen eggs from the store. Can't wait to be back in a place where we can have chickens/ducks.

Breakfast was biscuits, gravy, eggs, and hash browns.

Dinner I will grill some stuffed cheeseburgers.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite is mesquite smoked grilled chicken, grilled veggies and bacon wrapped 
baked 'taters wrapped in foil in the embers. And now, 1/2 hour before my feast is going to be ready, the down poor started. Happy grillin'!

Edit 5/31: By the time the rain let up enough to get my feast, the taters were burnt, the veggies were overdone, but still ok, and the chicken was great!


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is grilled steak and a salad. Dessert will be leftover peach crunch or cheese cake. And there is a small piece of chocolate pound cake left for our youngest.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight had made steak fanatics,mushrooms,grilled onions with pepper jack cheese wrapped around the onions. Yummy!


----------



## CountryMom22

Kielbasa with baked potatoes and corn.

Youngest son baked cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

tonight was sloppy joes, baked sweet potato fries and a salad


----------



## Sourdough

Ground Moose meat and Baked beans..............yummmmmmmm


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we coasted on leftovers. Tonight, chicken breast glazed with Blues Hog honey mustard bbq sauce and a nice salad. Made up a fresh batch of faux Dorothy Lynch dressing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

big pan fried burgers & onions leftover from yesterday. i will add salad & pork & beans. need to bake a cake or something & cut up for the frzr. . also going to make that giant 17x19" pan full of morning glory muffin bars for the frzr as well.


----------



## CountryMom22

Nothing cooking here. We are going to the FFA Banquet tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch will be pork tenders sautÃ©ed with Portobello mushrooms,white wine sauce,garlic mashed potatoes. 
Supper will be pork ribs,white rice,mushroom gravy,homemade bread,chocolate cake, homemade whipped cream dusting of cocoa powder on top.


----------



## Sourdough

What TIME is Lunch being served.......???



MoBookworm1957 said:


> Lunch will be pork tenders sautÃ©ed with Portobello mushrooms,white wine sauce,garlic mashed potatoes.
> Supper will be pork ribs,white rice,mushroom gravy,homemade bread,chocolate cake, homemade whipped cream dusting of cocoa powder on top.


----------



## MO_cows

Salisbury steak tonite with mushroom gravy. And no mashed potatoes, waaa. Trying to keep the carbs down. So a green salad will have to do.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

It was 1300 hours.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

When I get frustrated with people. I cook,bake.


----------



## countryfied2011

We had Toots, local restaurant. DH had hot wings and I had chicken on a stick..


----------



## pixiedoodle

bot salmon & talpia at Aldis yesterday so looks like a small slab of salmon tonite for dh., salad & green beans or spiach... he seems to like spinach with fish... sounds like a not so good combo to me but then again i do NOT like fish nor most meat anyway. to each his own. easy enough to fix either so i shouldn't complain.
made a pumpkin pie cake yesterday. need to get it chilled today, cut up & put some into the freezer to enjoy later this summer.
how's everyones gardens going thus far? ours has finally taken off & we've been a few day without rain. looks like it may be mid 80's & dry for a change for the week ahead! finally got corn, dried beans & cucs planted yesterday. hope they can get growing before the next rainny period gets going. if lucky we won't have weeks & weeks of rain this summer. last summer everything rotted from too much rain.


----------



## 36376

Pizza quesadillas and salad


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been making oatmeal raisin cookies,chewy chocolate chip cookies. Got about 6 dozen total freeze 3/4 eat the rest after I divide them with dad. Making chocolate chip,walnut,coconut cookies Friday. Along with peanut butter ones.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a margherita pizza with pesto rather than red sauce, fresh mozzarella, and sliced roma tomatoes. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight, cantaloupe and a veggie blend. Got some short ribs thawing, they will spend the day in the crock pot tomorrow with some garlic, red wine and other goodies. Seems a sacrilege to serve them without potatoes but will figure something out for a side dish.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Pork chops tonight, cantaloupe and a veggie blend. Got some short ribs thawing, they will spend the day in the crock pot tomorrow with some garlic, red wine and other goodies. Seems a sacrilege to serve them without potatoes but will figure something out for a side dish.


Potatoes are the epitome of carb evilness. Do you like sweet potatoes? They're a bit better. 

We grill asparagus, romaine hearts, and zucchini a lot for sides.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Potatoes are the epitome of carb evilness. Do you like sweet potatoes? They're a bit better.
> 
> We grill asparagus, romaine hearts, and zucchini a lot for sides.


At least taters have some nutritional content. To me the "evil" carbs are white bread, pasta and such. Not enough nutrients to offset the carbs. Love sweet potatoes, that reminds me I have some so it might be baked sweet potato fries tomorrow. We'll be getting some Yukon Gold potatoes from Big Garden Friend, I will indulge in those carbs or not.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been gone for a week traveling to MO. and AR. We blew our low carb diet with all the food that was put out in front of us. Tonight we are going to the Nashville Sounds baseball game. We won 2 tickets in a suite with food and drink being supplied so that probably blows the low carb for today.
Breakfast was scrambled eggs with orange and yellow peppers with onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> We have been gone for a week traveling to MO. and AR. We blew our low carb diet with all the food that was put out in front of us. Tonight we are going to the Nashville Sounds baseball game. We won 2 tickets in a suite with food and drink being supplied so that probably blows the low carb for today.
> Breakfast was scrambled eggs with orange and yellow peppers with onions.


I was on vacation in VA last week with my youngest daughter, we both try to stay lowish carb. Not last week tho. Carbs don't count on vacation.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Breakfast was vast quantities of coffee, scrambled eggs (4 whites, 1 whole) with asiago cheese, and 6 slices of bacon. 

Lunch will be a tuna steak salad with cukes and balsamic vinaigrette. 

Supper is grilled ribeyes, asparagus, and romaine hearts. 

Snack will be probably nuts and beef jerky or maybe a bit of olive tapanade hummus and celery sticks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finally got most of my holiday cookies done. Baked up Oatmeal raisin cookies,chewy chocolate chip cookies, chewy chocolate chip peanut butter cookies,chewy chocolate chip,peanut butter coconut cookies done. Getting them ready for the freezer. Whew! Still have Sugar cookies and 5dozen tart shells to do. So when peaches,blackberries,blueberries,apples are ready my tart ( pie shells) for 1 will be ready to go. This way when cookie hunger hits again I'll be ready.


----------



## countryfied2011

smoked sausages with onions and peppers, corn on the cob and a green veggie of some sort. DH will finish off the potato salad from yesterday


----------



## CountryMom22

Fish sandwiches and a salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Short ribs braised all day in the crock pot. Had half a tub of grape tomatoes left over, cut them in half and tossed with marinated artichoke hearts. The marinade and a shot of the good olive oil made a nice dressing. You can make a salad out of anything. With cantaloupe and some leftover potato salad for the guys, it was a good dinner with very little effort on a Friday night.


----------



## susieneddy

last night's baseball game got rained out. The suite we were in had hamburgers, chicken tenders, pasta salad, chips, onion dip, popcorn, water or cokes and steamed hot dogs. We wanted a beer so we went upstairs during the rain delay and each got a $ 9.00 beer 

Tonight for dinner will be steak or pork chops although pork chops sounds good for breakfast


----------



## Irish Pixie

Slap Yo Mama seasoned pork loin chops, browned butter gnocchi with spinach (no other carbs for the day but worth it) and some kind of grilled veggie.

I hope that $9 beer was tasty. Eek.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Slap Yo Mama seasoned pork loin chops, browned butter gnocchi with spinach (no other carbs for the day but worth it) and some kind of grilled veggie.
> 
> I hope that $9 beer was tasty. Eek.


It was good but not worth $9

IP, How do you like the Slap Yo Mama seasoning? We haven't tried it before but see it in the stores. Is it a spicy and or hot seasoning.

Breakfast was Pork Chops and eggs


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> It was good but not worth $9
> 
> IP, How do you like the Slap Yo Mama seasoning? We haven't tried it before but see it in the stores. Is it a spicy and or hot seasoning.
> 
> Breakfast was Pork Chops and eggs


It's spicy hot (it has taste but it's on the hot side rather than hot for the sake of hot) and a little goes a long way, and we tend to like spicy. I usually mix it with Famous Dave's Rib Rub.


----------



## countryfied2011

Yes...you only need a little bit of SYM...i tend to mix it in with something else...and I use only a smidgeon....haha

Tonight was teriyaki chicken, with a salad and broccoli and cheese


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I skipped breakfast and lunch (normal for me), for supper it was fried pork bits with terryaki ( I know, my spelling is atrosious), home made baked beans from a co-worker, and avacado slices. 

All in all it was pretty tasty.


----------



## pixiedoodle

traveled 3 hours to visit a recovering relative... so on the way home we stopped at Emporia,ks & ate at braums .. 2 ckn strips, ff's & a tiny milk shake is way filling. wish there was a Braums in the kc area!! and their peppermint ice cream is my favorite!!
reheating leftovvers today. who knows what i'll find in there.
we were watching an ad for some sort of grilled steak from one of the local eat joints when we discussed the probable PRICE which i am sure exceeds 15 $... then it dawned on me i coulld just buy one at the store now & then for a dh treat & no matter what it cost at the eat-joint it would have to be more affrordable if i cooked it myself. never thot of it in those terms before. i walk past the steak isle because they are too high for our budjet... new view on an old dh fav.


----------



## hengal

Tonight is steak on the grill, baked potatoes and fresh asparagus.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Leftovers here as well.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pork chops, salad and asparagus tonight!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork short ribs with white wine sauce over brown rice,slice of homemade sourdough bread is for supper. Homemade tortilla soup for lunch was pretty good. Tried a new version of it. Not nearly as greasy. Liked this version alot better.


----------



## MO_cows

We had lunch very late yesterday so just snacked for dinner. Got some rib steaks thawing for tonight. The plan is to grill them alongside foil veggie packets with sweet potato, red bell pepper, onion and something green. Maybe Brussels sprouts. Broccoli would be good in there but it makes the menfolk whine.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> It's spicy hot (it has taste but it's on the hot side rather than hot for the sake of hot) and a little goes a long way, and we tend to like spicy. I usually mix it with Famous Dave's Rib Rub.


Thanks, we need to pick some up

Dinner last night was sirloin steak and a salad. Snacks last night were hot and spicy pork rinds. Got to love them..no carbs


----------



## CurtisWilliams

PIZZA!!! WallyWorld had pizza's cvp'd (1/2 price). So bought four HUGE pizzas for under five bucks each. I was leaning toward the bacon lovers pie, but Bubba, my roomie, (long story) wanted pepperoni. So I doctored up the mammoth pepperoni pizza with 'shrooms, onions, green peppers, black olives and extra cheddar.

I am gonna go pull it out from the furnace right now, I'll be back after I finish chewing.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a hankering (one of my uncle's favorite words) for meatloaf. I make mine with half hot Italian sausage and it's divine. I think I'll saute some broccoli to go with it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Tonight will be cast iron fried chicken, mac an cheese, corn on the cob, biscuits, gravy (of course) and peach cobbler.

Last night was shrimp and tuna summer tacos (cubed cukes,peppers,japs,red onion,pineapple) w/ a squeeze of lime (I love it when the grocery puts seafood on sale!!)


----------



## pixiedoodle

Last big cheese burger, nightly salad, green beans. Making a sweet treat of some sort or another ..maybe i'll finally get that choc caramel poke cake made . Talapia on the thaw for tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Tonight will be cast iron fried chicken, mac an cheese, corn on the cob, biscuits, gravy (of course) and peach cobbler.
> 
> Last night was shrimp and tuna summer tacos (cubed cukes,peppers,japs,red onion,pineapple) w/ a squeeze of lime (I love it when the grocery puts seafood on sale!!)


Fried chicken and fish tacos back to back? Now that's what you call fine living!


----------



## countryfied2011

Irish Pixie said:


> I have a hankering (one of my uncle's favorite words) for meatloaf. I make mine with half hot Italian sausage and it's divine. I think I'll saute some broccoli to go with it.



Great minds think alike...we are having meatloaf also...sides will be okra, potatoes and green beans

eta...last night we had Zaycon Alaskan Cod, bake potato and salad


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch will be comfort food: homemade sourdough bread French toast, thick cut bacon,over easy eggs.. Supper will Tailipa,grilled onions,swiss chard salad,with orange slices salad dressing lime juice,orange juice 2 tbsp olive oil,1 tsp of smokey brown mustard.


----------



## susieneddy

breakfast was scrambled eggs with onions, red and green peppers

lunch will be 2 steaks that has been marinating in Worcestershire sauce for 2 days with some grilled yellow squash and red onions.

Dinner tonight is the world famous Zaycon Alaskan Cod with a salad...right countryfied 

Update: well dinner may not happen tonight. Both of us are full from the steak


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is chicken and a salad. Chocolate chip cookies for dessert.

All this talk about meatloaf has helped me decide what to make tomorrow night. Thanks!


----------



## pixiedoodle

may have company tonite so i am thinking about pasta with roasted red pepper scauce, garlic bread & side salad. better get that choc. poke cake made today as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite went to the grocery store, so it was cardboard pizza for dinner. Tonite, another quick and easy dinner with beanie weenies and either cantaloupe or pineapple slaw on the side. Or maybe both!


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight was leftover meatloaf, leftover home canned green beans from the garden last year and roasted cauliflower,cherry tomatoes and Brussels sprouts, DH has the leftover mash potatoes and I boiled him some corn on the cob


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was meatloaf with baked potatoes and salad. And it was good!

Pixie, you're making my mouth water with your pasta dinner! I've been craving pasta and garlic bread, but hubby is anti carb right now, says they give him migraines. But he's going away next week so the kids and I may just have pasta for dinner all three nights that he's away!


----------



## pixiedoodle

CountryMom22 said:


> Dinner tonight was meatloaf with baked potatoes and salad. And it was good!
> 
> Pixie, you're making my mouth water with your pasta dinner! I've been craving pasta and garlic bread, but hubby is anti carb right now, says they give him migraines. But he's going away next week so the kids and I may just have pasta for dinner all three nights that he's away!


my dh suffers from migraines as well, & when he can't figure out what caused the migraine of the day he also blames it on what i cook.... i changed my mind & added choped up spicy meatloaf patties & a baked chopped butternut squash to the roasted red pepper sauce with a bit of extra milk to thin it donw. man! that was good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight dinner was oven fried chicken with roasted asparagus (I just love that stuff) with a garden salad and/or a cucumber and tomato salad.

Dessert is donuts hubby picked up in town.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we had Cod in a creamy mustard sauce cooked on top of the stove. Tonight was going to be Coconut Cod cooked in coconut milk with jalapeno peppers but plans changed and it looks like we are going to Famous Dave's BBQ.


----------



## countryfied2011

We spent all day bush hogging and mowing about 12 acres....we got it all done. Supper was Walmart pizza---we were tired! Glad we got it all done though before the Hot Humid weather sets in this weekend. Going from about 80 to over 95.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast scallopini tonight. Two of the biggest boneless, skinless chicken breasts I have ever seen. Made dinner for 3 plus 2 very generous lunches. With mushroom sauce. Cantaloupe on 
the side and garlic bread. A baguette jumped into my cart at Sam's club.

Also made some egg n olive salad. Love that stuff on crackers. So lunch is covered for a while.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is ham steak with baked potatoes and green beans. I'm going to finish the left over cucumber and tomato salad instead of a potato.


----------



## countryfied2011

We finally finished off the meatloaf tonight...I didnt think we would ever get it all eaten...tasted just as good as it did the first night.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonite with pineapple slaw.


----------



## MoTightwad

Steak with fried potatoes and sliced tomatoes and cantaloupe.


----------



## pixiedoodle

half a stripp steak for dh & steamed broc from our garden & baked potato. i may have a salad. still have the last of the chocolate blueberry cake so i'll dish some of that up with cool whip. cool whip seems to be my go-to for a sweet treat maker.
btw0 what is pineapple slaw?


----------



## Irish Pixie

We were out of town and ate what was provided for the last few days.

I'm making stuffed peppers tonight, no rice. Saute broccoli, and some other veggie to be named later.


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> half a stripp steak for dh & steamed broc from our garden & baked potato. i may have a salad. still have the last of the chocolate blueberry cake so i'll dish some of that up with cool whip. cool whip seems to be my go-to for a sweet treat maker.
> btw0 what is pineapple slaw?


Pineapple slaw is cabbage and carrots just like regular slaw, then add in a can of drained pineapple tidbits. I also like to add raisins. And red bell pepper sometimes if I get a real sweet one. Then take mayo and some of the pineapple juice and blend them for the dressing. If I use real mayo, I add in a little sweetener. If Miracle Whip, it's already sweetened.


----------



## CountryMom22

Keilbasa and a salad with corn bread. I made chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

MO_cows said:


> Pineapple slaw is cabbage and carrots just like regular slaw, then add in a can of drained pineapple tidbits. I also like to add raisins. And red bell pepper sometimes if I get a real sweet one. Then take mayo and some of the pineapple juice and blend them for the dressing. If I use real mayo, I add in a little sweetener. If Miracle Whip, it's already sweetened.


My dad use to make pineapple slaw growing up..it is really good and he used miracle whip


----------



## MO_cows

countryfied2011 said:


> My dad use to make pineapple slaw growing up..it is really good and he used miracle whip


I have also used plain yogurt, but the acids or something in it, it makes the slaw go watery faster. But if you expect it to be all eaten the first go round, not holding leftovers, it tastes good and is healthy. 

I have heard this called sweet slaw too.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast stir fry tonight. DS invited himself for dinner because DDIL and DGD went to a movie. So stretched it with extra mushrooms and went ahead and made rice. I have been making stir fries without rice or noodles to cut carbs.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Good old fashioned comfort food tonight. Home made Hoagie rolls, lettuce,tomatos and bacon(blt's) . Been battling migraine headache for a few days. Hopefully I'll keep the hot down.


----------



## countryfied2011

MO hope you get to feeling better soon. Tonight was chicken bog instead of rabbit bog. Veggies were black eye peas and corn


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going shopping with my oldest daughter today, and the plan is a higher end Mexican place. The tacos are divine, and I may even have a mojito or two. 

DH will get by with a Bertolli frozen meal, which he loves and is a treat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> MO hope you get to feeling better soon. Tonight was chicken bog instead of rabbit bog. Veggies were black eye peas and corn


I had to look up "bog" and it sounds good.


----------



## countryfied2011

We love the bog...and you can add to it whatever you like(seasonings). It is good with pork and rabbit also. We eat on it for a couple of days....great comfort food in the winter too~


----------



## MO_cows

We will have TexMex. Tostadas and tacos. DH doesn't like the crunchy shells much so he can make soft tacos. I love crunchy fresh fried tortillas so it will be tostadas for me. Dad, probably both. Beef, bean, cheese, all the good stuff.


----------



## pixiedoodle

went out for breakfast, ran some errands, bot a nice recliner at neighbors garae sale for $15, replaced a leaky outdoor faucet, ate ice cream & now i guess i better scrounge up some real food.... it will be leftovers , whatever it is.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going shopping with my oldest daughter today, and the plan is a higher end Mexican place. The tacos are divine, and I may even have a mojito or two.
> 
> DH will get by with a Bertolli frozen meal, which he loves and is a treat.


Tacos de barbacoa, near perfect guacamole, and a classic margarita. Yum. 

I just scrounged some nuts and beef jerky for dinner.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite it was leftovers. Smoked chicken from a few days ago, and the left over pork and beans from yesterday.

I think I'm gonna retire the chicken and give the remneants to the cats, but the beans are for me! My homemade beans are WAY too good to share!

YUP! I'm a greedy SOB!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Supper will be ham and something. I haven't had enough coffee to think further than that.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner Friday night was chicken thighs cooked with onions and peppers in the crock pot. 

Last night we grilled out patty pan squash, large green onions (cut in half) and hamburgers with Provolone cheese. No bun was hurt in this meal


----------



## pixiedoodle

talapia for dh with side salad, green beans & whatever else i can find in the fridge in need of being used up. making strawberry jelo fluffy pie (-new to me-) for later. still have mac & chz that needs to be eaten or tossed...not very good so i say toss... also big bag of cooked elbow pasta to find a new use for besides the compost pile.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

My frugal breakfast.

I rarely have more than coffee in the morning. But I have a disabled roommie that I take care of. If I hadn't stepped up to the plate years ago, under the care of his ex, he would have starved to death. Literally. Under her care he went from being morbidly obese(450 lbs) to emaciated(150 lbs) over a six month period. His organs were shutting down. He was quickly approaching the point of no recovery.

I supplemented every thing that he ate and drank with fiber, protein and vitamin additives. He regained his health and put on 25 lbs. He is maintaining a healthy 175lbs to this day.

Anyway, on to breakfast. I work pretty early in the am, so I make his breakfast a week at a time. Today it was French toast and bacon on the menu. The bacon was an ad match for $3.00/lb. The eggs were cvp'd to .$51/dozen. The Italian bread was cvp'd for $.50 cents. 

So for $4.01, I made enough breakfast for six meals. Roughly $.66 each.

How can you beat a $.66 meal?


----------



## CountryMom22

Good on you for stepping up to help your roomie out.

That breakfast bargain sure can't be beat!


----------



## CountryMom22

Curtis, I was so impressed with your frugal breakfast, that I forgot what I was going to post! So let's try again:

Dinner last night was BLT's. I had to work all day and was feeling uninspired.
Dinner tonight is tilapia with salad and French bread. It's was too hot for anything else!


----------



## MO_cows

It is 96 today and the last thing I planned to do was run the oven. But the brisket didn't fit in the Crock-Pot! And too late to put it on to smoke by the time I figured this out. So it's brisket for dinner and will slice the extra for lunches.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

... scary, ain't it?!?! Me thinking???

For three days in a row, it has been hovering around 100f. And the thermometer on my smoker has been reading 150f. 

Could this work as a slow cook solar oven? On hot and sunny days, I could put in meat to slow roast for the 10-11 hours that I am gone and come home to a cooked meal. Not much different than my crock pot.

I am working for the next 10 days straight. Then, weather permitting, I'm gonna give it a try. I'll let ya'll know the results.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## countryfied2011

BBQ ribs, yellow squash, peas,and slaw and Dh had a baked potato with his


----------



## MO_cows

CurtisWilliams said:


> ... scary, ain't it?!?! Me thinking???
> 
> For three days in a row, it has been hovering around 100f. And the thermometer on my smoker has been reading 150f.
> 
> Could this work as a slow cook solar oven? On hot and sunny days, I could put in meat to slow roast for the 10-11 hours that I am gone and come home to a cooked meal. Not much different than my crock pot.
> 
> I am working for the next 10 days straight. Then, weather permitting, I'm gonna give it a try. I'll let ya'll know the results.
> 
> Peace,
> Curtis


150 isn't enough. You need 165 to kill salmonella and e coli. For solid cuts of beef/pork you need to achieve it on the surface. Ground meat and poultry, all the way thru.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Thank you MoCows. I had salmonella 25+ years ago and hope to never to repeat the experience. I think it was the most miserable I've ever been, except for the 'mystery virus' I had when I was 12. Even the CDC couldn't diagnose me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to do a Mississippi roast in the slow cooker. Two veggies that shall be named later. 

The ham was delicious. We love pit ham.


----------



## susieneddy

We skipped cooking dinner last night and went to O'Charelys where our daughter works. We got the Prime Rib for two


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to do a Mississippi roast in the slow cooker. Two veggies that shall be named later.
> 
> The ham was delicious. We love pit ham.


What makes it a Mississippi roast? Is that a cut, like "KC" strip, or a method of preparation?


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> What makes it a Mississippi roast? Is that a cut, like "KC" strip, or a method of preparation?


It's method of preparation, I use a london broil.

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017937-mississippi-roast


----------



## countryfied2011

sounds good...will have to try it next time


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 small boneless pork chops, green beans & boiled potatoes,spicy jiffy mix cornbread & a few leftover odds & ends. still have choc. blueberry cake but no cool whip or strawberry pie i made yesterday. 
i'm beginning to think I can't function without cool whip......not good!


----------



## countryfied2011

Still eating on the Chicken Bog...I think we might have to eat it tomorrow and then give it to the dogs. It seems like it just gets better and better but you can only eat so much of it....haha

Got my first zucchini of the year today and it was so good :sing:...i love eating them raw. We also picked about 12 cucumbers but some of them are bitter...I am hoping with the xtra watering we are doing now that the upcoming ones wont be that way. I hate when that happens.


----------



## CountryMom22

Another crazy day full of teenage drama! 

Dinner at least, is nothing dramatic: BBQ'd chicken with salad and corn bread. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

We went to a visitation tonight, and as luck would have it we went past a Hi-Boy on the way home. Haven't had a Hi-Boy burger in forever. Really would have liked a shake too but passed on the sugar.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight was deep fried Pollock. We dipped the fish fillets in an egg wash then rolled them in a mixture of golden and brown flax-seed with a little baking powder and jalapeno powder, smokey paprika and salt/pepper. we had homemade coleslaw and asparagus with the fish.
The fish was very crunchy and cooked to perfection. Susie did great job as usual


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Migraines is much better. Amazing what 4 shots can do to easy the migraine headache pain. Everything should calm down by next Monday. My youngest son is getting married this weekend. We leave on Wednesday morning to catch our flight to Las Vegas. Going to attend my first reunion of my ex husband's family and watch my son get married. I'm interested in how he's going to explain me and his lady friend at the same family function. Seems he hasn't told his older aunts and uncles that we are divorced.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dinner tonight was unsalted popcorn, that was dessert. Made up hoagie rolls with Zeiss cheese,pastrami toasted. I ate about a third of it with swiss chard salad pretty good to hot to eat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tuesday is a lunch date day, we go grocery shopping, run errands, and go out for a late lunch. I'm thinking Lebanese/Mediterranean, I have a craving for shawarma and tabbouleh. A Turkish coffee sounds good too. 

Leftovers or a cheese plate for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

left over talpia, corn bread, salad & last slice of strawberry pie for dh. salad for me. boring, but filling & trying to cut back on grocery shoping /spending & using what's here altho i still will have to fill in some empty spots in the pantry this week. doing salt free for my dh & I can add what i like but he is doing No salt. using lots of no salt spices we found at Planters in old downtown kansas city. love that place & i have barely touched all the wonderful floavors & choices available there...all i can say is WOW!!


----------



## MO_cows

We had an early dinner and a big one, after a funeral today. So will just graze on something small if we get hungry again before bedtime. Got a big pot of beets cooking. Will peel them and stash in the frig to pickle and can later. Big Garden Friend brought a plastic grocery bag plumb full of beets so there will be 2 or 3 batches to do. I want to oven roast some to have with dinner tomorrow, maybe in the toaster oven because it's supposed to hit 100 tomorrow.


----------



## countryfied2011

DH's birthday is Thursday so we ate at Mimi's Cafe....we went about 3pm...I love going at that time because we are the only ones in the restaurant...haha I had the chicken under a brick and DH and fish and chips. We split a dessert and got the Birthday Crepe Cake.

eta, appetizer was the spinach artichoke dip and it is really really good


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was fried pork chops and a salad. We didn't eat dinner until 8:30 last night. The time got away from us as we continue our purge. Good grief you don't realize how much crap you can accumulate over time.


----------



## countryfied2011

Breaded shrimp, french fries, slaw and broccoli and cheese


----------



## romysbaskets

Pan seared and seasoned wild caught cod, placed afterward into organic wheat tortillas with cabbage, tomatoes, hot peppers, cilantro and dill with lemon kefir sauce....


----------



## WoodsDweller

Grilled chicken. Salad from the garden. Sweet corn. Home made mashed taters. Grilled Asparagus spears.


----------



## CountryMom22

Last night we went to Applebee's to celebrate Oldest son's HS graduation.

Tonight was spaghetti and meatballs with Italian bread. Hubby is away and my kids love carbs, so I make a lot of pasta then as hubby doesn't like to eat too many carbs.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops alongside beets and new potatoes from Big Garden Friend. Got a few pounds of beets cooked, peeled and cut up in the frig to pickle and can this weekend. Got a bag of peas to shell. Salmon patties with creamed peas and potatoes are in our future.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled marinated chicken breasts, grilled romaine hearts, and grilled zucchini. 

I'm grilling extra chicken to put in chopped Asian salads for lunches.


----------



## pixiedoodle

forgot i had the last piece of talapia put back for dh yesterday so i'll feed it to him tonite. went to 2 stores & spent nearly $100 just filling in the empty spots in the cupboard, fridge & frzr. trying to do a 2+ week menu & shouldn't have any problem doing it if i stay on track. funny hw you run out of the basics all at once it seems. i was even out of lettuce & salad makings. hope to be able to get some bread at the junk store tom. as they have it out in the lobby for the taking. what people won't take, they toss in the dumpster. i have finally used up all of my last batch. i see so many brands f bread for nearly $5. a loaf! it boggles my mind who pays that for bread. i like grainy breads but cannot & will not pay $5.00 & up for it. found some old hamburger buns in the freezer so need to make bread pudding or garlic bread from it.
sounds like everyones gardens are starting to priduce. we've only cut cilantro this moring & the rest of the garden is still taking off. not so much rain now so looks like things can grow without turning to mush.


----------



## countryfied2011

This is what is cooking at my house today cucumber relish---I haven't decided what is for supper, depends on how much canning i get done.


----------



## susieneddy

We never even thought about using our attachment to do that. Thanks for the idea


----------



## countryfied2011

SNE we have two KA and two grinder attachments...DH and I make a mean production line when making relish..haha Its like "Dueling Grinders"


----------



## Irish Pixie

Breakfast will be high protein, probably 4 egg whites and a whole egg scrambled with jalapeno sauce. And ham. 

Lunch grilled chicken Asian chopped salad. 

For dinner I'm thinking about salmon and something... 

I think we'll be haying tomorrow so I'll have to think of something quick and easy or to do in the slow cooker.


----------



## pixiedoodle

didn't finish off the talpia yest. so i'll re-heat that for dh tonite, have lots of side dishes-dabs of this & that to serve along side of it. trying to make this weeks nearly hundred dollar grocery purcahse last as long as i can. shooting for 3 weeks, hopefully, but i know I'll have to buy more fresh produce before then. also IF they put white fish on sale i will splurge on that for dh. other wise, i am trying hard to use what's here. got lots of dabs of this & that to use up for sure. got 2 tiny roasts to cook in the nesco today. got 10 lbs of potatoes so def. will toss some of those & carrots in & have plenty of broth left for gravy & future soup broth. hope i can stick to the plans!


----------



## susieneddy

We had our neighbor over for dinner last night. Susie cooked up some pork steak and chops on the grill then cooked them in barbecue sauce in the slow cooker, potato salad and corn on the cob. We totally blew our low carb diet yesterday but you need to cheat every now and then


----------



## CountryMom22

Today is my youngest son's and my mom's birthday, so I took them out to lunch at the local diner. Everyone was stuffed, so dinner tonight will be leftovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> We had our neighbor over for dinner last night. Susie cooked up some pork steak and chops on the grill then cooked them in barbecue sauce in the slow cooker, potato salad and corn on the cob. We totally blew our low carb diet yesterday but you need to cheat every now and then


I have it on good authority (my youngest daughter who is seriously into CrossFit and strength training) that carb cycling, aka as cheat days, work. The theory is that they ignite your metabolism.


----------



## countryfied2011

susieneddy said:


> We had our neighbor over for dinner last night. Susie cooked up some pork steak and chops on the grill then cooked them in barbecue sauce in the slow cooker, potato salad and corn on the cob. We totally blew our low carb diet yesterday but you need to cheat every now and then


I dont consider potato salad and corn on the cob cheating, vegatables are good for you....they have nutrients that you need...it is not something that you eat every day but occasionally to me it is not cheating. Cheating is eating ice cream, cake, pies, cookies, bread etc...that is cheating in what I call carbs~:whistlin:


----------



## MO_cows

Thursday night, just had a sandwich and salad. Gave me time to shell peas. Last night, salmon patties with peas in white sauce and new potatoes. I have beets to pickle and can, and going to try a small batch of sauerkraut. So tonight would be a good night to go out for dinner. There is a good Mexican place in the next town.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I have it on good authority (my youngest daughter who is seriously into CrossFit and strength training) that carb cycling, aka as cheat days, work. The theory is that they ignite your metabolism.


Lets hope it works for us. I know it would if we would get up and go to the gym 



countryfied2011 said:


> I dont consider potato salad and corn on the cob cheating, vegatables are good for you....they have nutrients that you need...it is not something that you eat every day but occasionally to me it is not cheating. Cheating is eating ice cream, cake, pies, cookies, bread etc...that is cheating in what I call carbs~:whistlin:


I really try to stay away from eating sweets. If I eat bread it is one piece and that doesn't happen often. The corn was the sweet corn we bought last yr at the Farmers Market. That corn is delicious raw. I ate small amounts of both but we had everything for leftovers last night...gulp.

Today my son is taking us to Monell's for breakfast this morning. The breakfast there includes Smoked Sausage, Bacon, Biscuits and Gravy, Country Ham, Fried Apples, Pancakes, Scrambled Eggs, Hashbrowns, Cheese Grits, Skillet Fried Chicken, Corn Pudding, Coffee. 

How many cheat days in a row can you have :whistlin:


----------



## pixiedoodle

finally got dh to finish off the fish. still have tons of odds & ends in the fridge so today & prob. tomorrow witll be nothing but fridge SCRAPS for eats! not really cooking this weekend till all the leftovers are GONE.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're haying today, and our oldest daughter, her hubby, and the three grand babies will be here so I'm getting a large pizza and wings.


----------



## countryfied2011

First batch of beans with cheeseburgers and corn on the cob. Also need to make cucumber relish again--got a 5 gallon bucket ready to start. I also have to make potato salad, pasta salad and devil eggs for the Father's Day picnic at church tomorrow


----------



## CountryMom22

countryfied2011, I'm jealous! My bean plants haven't even started to flower yet! Can't wait to get that first batch of beans, especially since we finished last years beans about a month ago.

Hubby just got home from a 3 day trip at 2 am. He requested anything not in pasta sauce as they ate a lot of sausage peppers and onions, while they were away.

So dinner tonight will be pork chops and salad. Dessert will be a spice birthday cake that my youngest son requested. Yesterday was his birthday, but because his Dad wasn't home he wanted to wait until today for his birthday cake. What a great kid!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Popeyes chicken & whatever else dd brings, plus devilied eggs & scratch potato salad. Slim chance of leftovers from this meal but we may be surprised ..


----------



## MO_cows

A take on huevos rancheros for breakfast. We are grilling for Father's Day dinner. Brats done pigs in a hot tub, cole slaw, baked beans plus a couple more sides and dessert. Depends who all comes. We planned at last minute because of the heat and DDILs work schedule.


----------



## CountryMom22

Happy Father's Day to you all! Taking it easy here today, so we are grilling some steaks and a salad. Dear hubby's favorite meal!


----------



## WoodsDweller

Gonna grill myself some deer backstraps and heart this evening and celebrate Father's Day by myself. Lol


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went out to a late dinner after our granddaughter's dance recital yesterday, just to Uno but the kids love to make their own pizza. 

I made a cheese plate for dinner.

Today Dh is craving hot dogs and hamburgers, so I'll make some type of low carb salad. 

It's going to be 90+ so I doubt either of us will feel like eating.


----------



## susieneddy

We spent yesterday watching the Sounds play a doubleheader. The hot chicken they are selling isn't hot but the pricing was okay.
We got home late from the games and had grilled chicken and a salad


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be Ham steaks with a salad and macaroni salad, maybe some beets too. Haven't given dessert a thought but there is always ice cream, and with this weather (94 here today) I think I'll skip the baking!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Chilean Bean Stew (pintos, butternut squash and fresh corn), green salad and a pan of cornbread.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made 20 pints of cucumber relish today...and have more to make tomorrow. Almost enough beans to start a batch to can some time this week. 

Tonight's supper was grilled pork chops, yellow squash from the garden, green beans from the garden, a bake potato and broccoli and cheese. 

One day this week we are going to go get blueberries and the Ga Peach Truck will be in town on Saturday. So it looks like my canning season is in full swing.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Been outside working hard all day around the homestead and tonite is looking like a few cold beers, grilled pork tenderloin and a baked sweet tater. 

Served with fresh sliced garden tomato and a buttered and grilled whole grain roll.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to go to Sam's so picked up a rotisserie chicken. Whipped out cole slaw and baked beans left over from yesterday and called it dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is shopping and errands/date lunch day.

I'm thinking Vietnamese for lunch, and a cheese and charcuterie (with different types of olives) board for supper. And wine or mead.


----------



## pixiedoodle

basketti said:


> chilean bean stew (pintos, butternut squash and fresh corn), green salad and a pan of cornbread.


that sounds so good i think i may try a pot of that myself! Yum! Thanks for the idea.
Got left over roast beef, potatoes & carrots for a few days & then the leftovers will go in the leftover broth for soup this winter.
Have several items in the side freezer that need to be re-heated & used up.
Unending meals posibilities with leftovers for sure.


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, can you share your recipe for cucumber relish? Thank You, Arlie


----------



## countryfied2011

Here you go..

Cucumber Relish

8 cups of ground cucumbers
2 cups of ground onions
4 ground sweet bell peppers(not cups but whole bell peppers)these need to be ground also

Let stand for 1 hour then drain the liquid

Next bring to a boil 
2 1/2 cups of sugar
2 cups of white vinegar
2 Tablespoons of loose salt( I use pickling salt) if you use table salt only use 1 tablespoon
1 stick of cinnamon
2 teaspoons of turmeric
2 teaspoons of celery seed

then add vegetables and cook for 20 minutes. I bring the veggies to a boil and then turn it down around medium or lower until the 20 minutes is done. I keep it stirred to keep it from sticking. Take the cinnamon stick out after you cook the veggies and before you put in the jars

Do 1/2 inch head space into hot jars and wb for 10 minutes


----------



## MO_cows

Cabbage Fest 2016 continues. Got 2 quarts of sauerkraut going. None of us really like it but everyone says how much better the homemade is, we'll see. Cooked some cabbage and dressed it with peas in white sauce left over from a previous dinner. Cooked some pork chops with my "house seasoning" and some frozen corn.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mo_cows, did you add a tablespoon of sugar to your sauerkraut?


----------



## countryfied2011

I canned 3 qts of green beans yesterday..didnt quite have enough for the 4th qt so we ate that for supper with Zaycon Cod, bake potato and boiled cabbage.

Going to go get blueberries and blackberries this morning..so dont know what supper will be


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're staining the front and back porches today, the temperature dropped and we're talking advantage of 75 degree weather. So supper tonight will be grilled salmon, romaine hearts, and asparagus. 

Lunch will be leftovers, and breakfast will be eggs and bacon, maybe a slice of sprouted bread toast.


----------



## MO_cows

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Mo_cows, did you add a tablespoon of sugar to your sauerkraut?


No, just salt. And a little celery seed, mustard seed and a few allspice berries.


----------



## pixiedoodle

more leftover roast, potatoes & carrots & sugar free black cherry jello with fat free cool whip...easy, reheat meal & cool sweet treat. trying to stick with what's on hand. need to buy eggs & milk this week. $1.99 for gallon of milk at aldi's...i'll prob. get several & stick in frzr.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights supper was breakfast. We had peppers, onions, mushrooms, Colby Jack cheese mixed in with scrambled eggs and we fried up some Spam.


----------



## countryfied2011

From the berry farm today...We only picked 1 gallon of the red raspberries(in the pot)...I was going to freeze them to eat later but some of them were pretty ripe so I am just going to make muffins and jam with them. Supper tonight is cheeseburgers, corn on the cob...it was so good the other night going to have it again tonight..hahaha


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight's dinner is going to be sloppy joes and a salad. Dessert will be either brownies or oatmeal cookies. I baked both since the weather cooled down today!

Countryfied, those berries look wonderful! I love all berries and I'm sad when berry season is over.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Gonna do some venison bacon burgers on the grill with fresh mater and onion from the garden, melted amish made pepper jack and cheddar cheeses, served on a large sized buttered and lightly toasted sesame seed bun, home made tater wedges deep fried skin on. Beer


----------



## MO_cows

Hopefully, Cabbage Fest 2016 will wind down tonite with a one dish wonder I'm calling deconstructed cabbage rolls. Ground beef, onions, cabbage, tomatoes, you get the idea. Been working my way through 3 BIG heads of cabbage from Big Garden Friend.


----------



## countryfied2011

Made two batches of raspberry muffins(gave our UPS man 1/2 dozen) and canned 11 pints of triple berry jam(strawberry,raspberry, and blackberry together)tasted pretty good. Made enough cheeseburgers to eat them again tomorrow~


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made hamburger. Scramble for supper tonight. Trying to get back on track after being in Las Vegas last weekend. Thursday will make fish soup. Looking for meals that are cool while it's hot,humid.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a couple grilled chicken breasts to use up so I'm making an Asian inspired chopped salad for supper.


----------



## whistech

Countryfied2011, thank you for the cucumber relish recipe.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Going to just bite the bullet and make bread,tortillas this week whether it's hot or not. While the oven is on go ahead make tart shells,cookies for the holidays and replace everything my cousin ate. Going to try new scone recipe with dried cranberries,walnuts and raisins in them. Got to make up more facial scrub too.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Chicken thighs cooked with peppers and onions, roasted cauliflower and asparagus. We have enough leftover that it will be lunch or supper


----------



## MO_cows

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Going to just bite the bullet and make bread,tortillas this week whether it's hot or not. While the oven is on go ahead make tart shells,cookies for the holidays and replace everything my cousin ate. Going to try new scone recipe with dried cranberries,walnuts and raisins in them. Got to make up more facial scrub too.


While the oven is going, throw in some garlic heads to roast, too! Love that stuff, could use it in place of butter. It keeps wrapped in the frig for a few days. (It has never lasted longer than that at our house.)


----------



## pixiedoodle

i made a huge pan of enchiladas yesterday. last of the roast, potatoes & carrots tonite.. if there are any scraps left it will go to frzr for soup making in the fall or winter. more enchiladas tom. nite & what is left will go to the frzr. as we age we seem to tolerate smaller & smaller amounts of food & can only stand them generaally 2 days in a row. at least it gives us lots of freezer leftovers for quick meals warmed up, mixed dishes of whatever we find etc. 
looks like i better make one more pkg of jello this afternoon as well.
going to the new sprouts just a few blocks away for some grand opening special prices that i cannot pass up. so happy they are open now & so very close!


----------



## CountryMom22

Went out to lunch today with MIL to celebrate youngest son's birthday. It fell right after oldest son's graduation last week, so she wanted to let a few days go by so he would feel special. So we went to Applebee's, and for some reason everyone ordered burgers. That never happens! 

So because of our big lunch, I think dinner tonight will be grilled chicken breast with hard boiled eggs over salad. Still have brownies and cookies left from yesterdays baking.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Grilled rib eyes with ranch beans, baked potatoes and broccoli. I'll skip the beef, get my protein from the beans and substitute a baked sweet potato for the baked potato. I'm eating more of a Pescovegetarian diet.

Fresh strawberries with mascarpone for dessert.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Thick center cut pork chops grilled over hickory wood, steamed broccoli with a little melted cheese, baked potato, beers. Slice of cold watermelon after all that. Gotta get an early start on falling and cutting up a couple trees in the morning. Early bedtime and beauty sleep









Bunny says hi


----------



## Chief Cook

Slow cooker pork chops, boiled and buttered potatoes, fried okra, iced tea!


----------



## MO_cows

We cleaned up some leftovers due to a pickled beet process going on.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Chicken cacciatore (with skinless thighs) in the crockpot. I'll put it over penne for dh and I'll have the thighs with a salad. I'm not a huge red sauce fan. 

Left over Asian chopped salad with grilled chicken for lunch, and some type of eggs with bacon for breakfast.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made fish stew for supper,I love one pot meals. Hamburger for lunch today, small 4 ounce steak,half dollar size baked potato,swiss chard,lettuce salad from garden for supper tonight. Will put in small steak,carrots,a potato cut up for roast for Saturday on low.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Irish Pixie said:


> Chicken cacciatore (with skinless thighs) in the crockpot. I'll put it over penne for dh and I'll have the thighs with a salad. I'm not a huge red sauce fan.
> 
> Left over Asian chopped salad with grilled chicken for lunch, and some type of eggs with bacon for breakfast.


This sounds great...thanks for the idea!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

n added flavor boost. this will be in addition to stuffed 'shrooms with bacon and cream cheese. With a tba veg.

YUMMY!!!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

OK, my computer seems to have eaten my supper!!! LOL!

Smoked pork shoulder, stuffed 'shrooms and an unknown veg.

Oh, and for breakfast I ate a jar of pickled garlic cloves!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover enchiladas tonite with fresh salad , blueberry choc cake with cool whip. next time i bake cake it's going to be the hines orange cake with fresh blueberrys in it...yum! might make the red devil cake frosting for it...my favorite.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent most of this beautiful day outside and then running errands when I was done working. Picked up some great hickory smoked bacon at the Amish market, so dinner is BLT's. 

Doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## WoodsDweller

Lookin like it's gonna be BBQ brisket sammiches on buns, grilled jalapeÃ±o pepper halves from the garden stuffed with a little pulled brisket and cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. Cole slaw. Baked beans. Many, Many beers.


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken tacos and used up leftovers. Corn tortillas, rotisserie chicken, sweet corn, cheese and salsa verde all left over from previous meals. Invested onion, garlic, seasonings along with the leftovers and they came out good. That chipotle sauce from the Tabasco people is the bees knees. No more fishing chipotle chiles out of the sauce and staining the cutting board chopping them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm watching the grandbabies while their mom and dad have a date night so I'm ordering in pizza.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

For breakfast I had a pretty burnt pizza remnent, Though it wasn't terrible. Supper will be leftovers. Yet again!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> Lookin like it's gonna be BBQ brisket sammiches on buns, grilled jalapeÃ±o pepper halves from the garden stuffed with a little pulled brisket and cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. Cole slaw. Baked beans. Many, Many beers.


 I like the way that you think!!!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

MOSTBCWT01 said:


> Lookin like it's gonna be BBQ brisket sammiches on buns, grilled jalapeÃ±o pepper halves from the garden stuffed with a little pulled brisket and cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. Cole slaw. Baked beans. Many, Many beers.


I like the way that you think!!!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

For some reason, I had a duplicate post. Mod, please remove it if you have a free moment.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is pepper steak over rice. Wish I could say I made it, but we are eating at a friend's catering job when I pick the kids up for skating tonight. The kids have been working all day and son texted me to tell me how much everyone is raving about the food, so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## pixiedoodle

curtiswilliams said:


> for breakfast i had a pretty burnt pizza remnent, though it wasn't terrible. Supper will be leftovers. Yet again!


nothing wrong with leftovers! We do a lot of leftovers around here. Sometimes i like them better the 2nd or even 3 day!
We ate late breakfast out at perkins & i can honestly say we won't go back. Service horrendous & food iffy at best. What hapened to them anyway? Awful & the place was sticky sticky sticky!


----------



## MO_cows

Beef stew tonight. Not exactly the right weather for it, but with beef and cabbage the most plentiful things in the house, you just go with it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was grilled steak, small baked potato,swiss chard salad from garden,homemade rice tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe that I found on Facebook. It's one-skillet Mediterranean chicken. I'm substituting shrimp, and I hope it's a keeper.


----------



## topothemountain

Good morning from here on top of the mountain!

Started the day with waffles topped with homemade fresh peach butter and farm-raised bacon. Later will be smoked ham (also raised here on the farm) that I baked yesterday and that will be topped with a slightly spicy pineapple, mango and coconut sauce, along with smashed potatoes and veggies out of the garden.

Enough to keep bellies full on a peaceful day.

https://www.facebook.com/SailerFarm/


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm trying a new recipe that I found on Facebook. It's one-skillet Mediterranean chicken. I'm substituting shrimp, and I hope it's a keeper.


IP, let us know how it turns out.

Dinner last night was Baked Cod with a roasted vegetable salad and a Avocado/Garlic dressing


----------



## pixiedoodle

Most likely more leftovers. We are tearing out huge 4x8 ft panels of old celotex ceiling in the basement. What a wiring nightmare we found! So much so we are going to have to have this entire house completely rewired! Omg. Talk about fire hazzard! Scares us to death. Can't get it done soon enough. Wonder how many owner of this 60 yr old house tried to play electrician over the years? Scarry!!!
Maybe we can work in a sandwich with salad today & use up some leftovers along the way. We need a dumpster for sure!


----------



## MO_cows

In keeping with Laura's sound advice to make the best of what you have, breakfast this morning was bacon with zuchinni pancakes. The zuchinni version of Iatkes.


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast this morning was yogurt with blueberries and strawberries. 

Half the family are out, not sure what time everyone is coming home. Since I'm spending the day weeding, doing laundry and deep cleaning two rooms today, I decided I'm going to cheat and buy pizza.

Hubby woke me up way too early today so by the time dinner time rolls around, I just won't have the energy to cook!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lazy day today. Fixed late lunch,got pork roast potatoes out the garden , carrots too in the crock pot bubbling away.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm trying a new recipe that I found on Facebook. It's one-skillet Mediterranean chicken. I'm substituting shrimp, and I hope it's a keeper.


Meh. It wasn't great, it wasn't horrible. I doubt I'll fix it again.


----------



## countryfied2011

Still working on the berries....picked up peaches yesterday afternoon from the Georgia Peach Truck. We have loads of peaches on our trees this year but they are not ready and not this big

Canned 5 pints of blueberry syrup and 2 qts of green beans...I would really like the green beans to start coming in at more than 2 qts at a time..lol. Not really because i have a lot of other things to put up..lol
Supper tonight was Zaycon tenderloin, yellow squash from the garden, pinto beans that i canned 2 yrs ago, mashed potatoes and cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

Wish I could scratch n sniff this screen and smell those peaches!

We had leftovers. I canned zuchinni relish today so that plus breakfast filled my quota for cooking and cleaning up.


----------



## Lisa in WA

No cooking for me tonight!

Over on Puget Sound and had grilled King salmon with fresh sugar peas and a spinach/berry salad and fresh raspberries and blueberries with Devonshire cream for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled t bones, grilled romaine hearts, and tomato cucumber and avocado salad for supper. Tje salad is pretty much not mushed up guacamole. Yum.


----------



## CountryMom22

Countryfied those peaches are making my mouth water!

Dinner tonight is meatloaf with salad and corn. Watermelon for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Home made tortillas, fanatics vegetables out of garden,pulled pork roast as the meat,my own blend of spices. Yum!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Those peaches look juicy!


----------



## MO_cows

Made my grocery run tonight, so needed something quick. Picked up pork tenderloins that Hy Vee makes up fresh. Picked up a free loaf of artisan bread. Don't know why but they had a whole table for free. I have been watching carbs, but passing over free artisan bread is not in my DNA. Had some beets already cooked, so heated those up.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Going make tortilla soup for lunch. Hot and spicy beef with asparagus for supper served with white long grain rice.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, we resume Cabbage Fest 2016. Kielbasa, onions and cabbage with a creamy mustard sauce. On the side, fresh sweet corn. DH showed me a video where you microwave the ear in the husk, then cut some off the stem end, grab the silk end and shake, and the ear slides out - cooked and de-silked. We'll see.


----------



## CountryMom22

MO Cows, I have tried to make the corn that way, and it does work. I just don't like to microwave anything if I can help it.

Breakfast was yogurt with strawberries and blue berries.

Lunch was brown rice with quinoa, mixed with sautÃ©ed peppers and onions and topped with two sunny side eggs. Yummy!

Dinner is pork chops with salad and corn. I haven't made corn in quite a while until last night. Both kids asked me to make more tonight, so I did!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Breakfast was scrambled egg whites, bacon, and a left over small piece of tiramisu from lunch out yesterday. I eat what I want. 

Lunch will be a hamburger patty (no bun cuz of the tiramisu) and some greens.

Supper will be grilled tuna steaks with blackened seasoning, romaine hearts, and asparagus.


----------



## pixiedoodle

talapia, corn on the cob & smal salad, jello or pudding...which ever i find in the cabinet


----------



## MO_cows

The last sleeve of saltines went stale. Will crush them up to dredge and "chicken fry" some boneless skinless chicken breast cutlets. Didn't do the sweet corn experiment last night after all, DH had company, so will try it tonite. (I'm making him do it, he's the one that conjured up the video.) Some kind of salad on the side.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was half cup double rinsed long grain white rice(leftovers) with dried cherries. 
Lunch scrambled egg with sauteed sweet peppers
Supper was 1 pork rib cut into medallions,fresh portobello mushrooms,julienned peppers,over linguine with marsala sauce


----------



## Irish Pixie

Supper will be something involving boneless chicken breast, that's as far as I have planned so far.


----------



## pixiedoodle

talapia, salad, fresh from our garden french fingerling potatoes, steamed & buttered. can't wait to tryout the new fingerling potatoes. orange jello with shreded carrots.


----------



## countryfied2011

Got all the peaches put up except I have enough left to make a batch of jam. Tonight's supper will be meatloaf and veggies from the garden.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh finally finished off the talpia but i never did get the jello made so i'll try to get that today. looks like too many odds & ends in the fridge so that's what i'll re-heat & serve tonite. dh getting ready to go to the lake & meet up with his brother home from dubai for a 3 day get together. i won't be cooking at all while he's gone. we are expecting 5+ inches of rain here so it will be a good wknd to clean out the fridge & shuffle around items from side frzr to big upright out in the garage.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to dinner at Suzy Wong's House of Yum. A couple we know were having their 1 year Wedding Anniversary there. Very interesting place and the food was delicious.
The owner of the place had been on Top Chef and Food Networks The Next Food Network Star.
Dinner was Asian Wonton Nachos, Crab Wontons with Bacon (appetizers) and the entree was Pineapple Red Curry Shrimp


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite we just grazed on leftovers. Tonite I'm thinking salmon patties, cole slaw (Cabbage Fest 2016 just won't end!), and a vegetable to be named later.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight's dinner will be salmon for me, tilapia for the crew, with a salad starring the first cukes from my garden, and an awesome kale, carrot and tomato salad that I picked up at the Amish market this morning.

I'm not going to worry about dessert as no one but me will be here by that time!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight is leftovers. Must be leftovers night everywhere!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have our granddaughter for the night and she requested orange mac and cheese out of the box. Yuck. She had her mac n cheese (cuz you get to pick what you eat at Nonnie's house) while Papa and I had takeout Chinese. The beef curry with onion was particularly good. We had strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the salmon patties will be another time. By the time I chopped the cabbage and baby carrots into slivers for cole slaw I was out of ambition. And it is Friday night. And the Royals are on. Plan b, hot dogs and cole slaw.

Lol on the box Mac n cheese. DGD used to think homemade was "doing it wrong" but she came around.


----------



## countryfied2011

Cooked green beans from the garden with potatoes, made cole slaw, had a few pintos left, made a pan of cornbread, and leftover meatloaf. Dessert was ice cold watermelon and blueberries...I just love this time of the year~


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got a small 6 oz steak in the crock pot as a roast,potato out of the garden,carrots,celery thrown in there too. Making hot rolls to go with it in the morning. Maybe jello for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My oldest daughter and I are going shopping, mani/pedis, and out to lunch today. The choices were narrowed down to- Lebanese, Korean, or Vietnamese. 

DH is eating leftovers and the rest of the strawberry shortcake for supper.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I had a salad for lunch and a bit of hamburger helper for supper. I've been battling a bug and haven't been eating much for the past five or six days. 

Today I feel MUCH better and I think I ate more today in the last three days combined.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties, coleslaw, and cauliflower pureed with butter and sharp cheddar. Dad and DH are not fans of cauliflower but putting their salmon patty on a puddle of cheesy puree, there were no complaints.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was poached egg on tortilla.
Lunch was leftovers. They are finally used up.
Supper was roast,new potatoes out of garden,pearl onions,baby carrots,celery.
No dessert to full.
Sunday whole new day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Not cooking since dh is gone to tablerock lake to see his mom & brother home from dubai for a few days. I stayed home to take are of animals & monitor the flooding we were to have...ok in this basement thus far. Dh doing electrical work in basement so wiring is everywhere...
I'll heat up some leftovers & make a sandwich or 2 till tues. When he returns then back to real cooking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making smother pepper steak using half hot italian sausage and lean hamburger. 

I put chicken legs in marinade to grill for dinner tomorrow. We have our youngest grandson (9 months) while his parents, sister, and brother go to a water park for the day.


----------



## MO_cows

Let DH sleep in since he got called out to work last night. So we had brunch. Yogurt-milk pancakes, my go to sub for buttermilk. With a fruit compote topping made from a frozen berry blend with a shot each of persimmon hooch and honey.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Found new bunch of leftovers in freezer. So for breakfast had candied Butternut squash.
Lunch was vegetable hash with rice.
Supper is ham stir fry,green bean casserole.
Still have 2 containers of 5 ingredient fish soup.
Couple of portions of vegetable soup.
1 container of 15 bean Tex-Mex chili.
One of my neices doesn't know how to cook.
So I try out recipe for her 5 ingredients or less. Making her a
Homemade simple cook book.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was steak and veggies, tonight was sloppy joes, sweet potato fries, slaw and broccoli and cheese. DH puts his sloppy joes on bread, I like putting mine on top of the sweet potato fries..


----------



## MO_cows

We went to town this afternoon so hit Cracker Barrel. It was good. We are hosting the family tomorrow. Smoking a brisket and some chicken. Making baked beans and coleslaw. Got a watermelon. Dessert and more sides coming


----------



## sisterpine

More zucchini, walnut, choc chip bread and peach, raspberry preserves, and canned zucchini and dehydrated zucchini....I only have three zuc plants and they are killing me LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled marinated chicken leg quarters, grilled romaine hearts with asiago cheese and balsamic vinegar, and broccoli bacon salad. I think I'll have to make some mac n cheese for our grandson. 

Some sort of eggs and bacon for breakfast, and the last of the beef curry with onions for lunch.


----------



## countryfied2011

Canning today...so it will be a sirloin tip roast pressure cooked in the Instant Pot for something easy. Leftover sloppy joes for lunch~then again...might have the sloppy joes for supper and the roast tomorrow..haha


----------



## CurtisWilliams

PIZZA!!! I bought a meat lovers pizza (actually two) for 1/2 price at WallyWorld. It has pepperoni, bacon and sausage. I added mushrooms, diced green peppers and onions. Then leftover shredded chicken, ham and turkey. Then another layer of triple cheddar. After cooking it was still an inch and a half high. And it wasn't a deep dish. My roomie and I are bloated and there is still enough left over for a lunch or two. YUMM!


----------



## MO_cows

Well the person who I made the pulled chicken for didn't show up, but it really came out good and I will make it again. Split chicken breast, brined, smoked, wrapped to finish cooking and save the juices, then shredded. The brisket was not as successful, should have wrapped it sooner as it got a little dry on the flat. But bbq sauce helped it, and I will add broth to the leftovers when reheating.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Breakfast will be an egg casserole with sausage, bacon, peppers, 'shrooms , onion, ans cheese. Lots of cheese!. And pancakes as a side. 

Lunch will likely be left over pizza.

As I worked yesterday, tonite will be the bbq. I have pork carnitas, (golf ball size hunks of pork) marinating in apple juice, cocktail sauce, minced garlic, worcestershire and a few other remnants of various oddities I found in the fridge. 

I'm gonna mesquite them slowly for a few hours (can I use mesquite as a verb?) in the smoker, with fresh farm stand summer squash sauted in butter and brown rice. 

I'm also making beef jerky. I haven't made it in a year or so, and people have peen asking me for some. I make the BEST jerky! Or so I've been told.

Happy fifth,
Curtis


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast was yogurt with strawberries and blue berries.

Going out to lunch with the kids and my MIL to a CafÃ© Maria, haven't been there myself but oldest son loves the place. It's really close to the farm he works on so we're hoping he will be able to join us.

Dinner tonight will be pork chops and a salad and sautÃ©ed swiss chard. I've never eaten swiss chard let alone cooked it, so keep your fingers crossed!

Dessert will be either coffee cake or brownies left over from the 4th.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh is back from his lake visit so back to cooking. today i micro grilled a half size strip steak, green beans , leftover ckn fried chickn & mashed potatoes with gravy from village inn. had kettle corn for a snack today & an apple & glass of MM oj. have salmon fillet thawing for tom with peas & carrots & prob. a small salad. looks like i need to make anothe bix of jello too.


----------



## countryfied2011

Leftover roast and veggies. I had a couple of overgrown zucchinis so I made zucchini blueberry pecan bread.. omg it is so good...I froze one of them to take to a brunch on Saturday. I am going to make zucchini pineapple muffins tomorrow to take also


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be hot and humid today. Humidity is my krytonite, and in the immortal words of my granddaughter, "No like." 

So everything will be grilled- ribeyes, asparagus, and romaine hearts. I might even pick up a couple peaches while I'm out and throw them on the grill too.


----------



## CountryMom22

Lemon pepper chicken with a salad tonight. It's just too hot and humid to do anything about dessert, so ice cream it is!


----------



## MO_cows

Leftovers. Brisket, baked beans, coleslaw.

Used up the leftover buns this morning with bacon, egg, cheese breakfast sandwiches.

Looks like tomorrow we get some "new food". I have some Missouri River catfish in the freezer so maybe will knock the cobwebs off the frydaddy.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was oatmeal with blueberries.
Lunch was oven fried chicken,rice,peas.
Supper was chicken,red beans and rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Someone had posted a recipe for Cloudless Peanut Butter Cake. But I can't remember who. Or what the ingredients were. Could you repost for me?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Flour less peanut butter cake!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot and humid again, and it will continue into next week. Gah. 

Breakfast will be scrambled eggs with jalapeno sauce and bacon. Lunch- a salad with leftover ribeye. And supper will be grilled and seasoned pork loin chops, brown butter gnocchi, and seasoned zucchini.


----------



## countryfied2011

Last night was smoked sausage and fresh veggies,picture was right before i put it in the oven

we will probably have fish tonight


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> Last night was smoked sausage and fresh veggies,picture was right before i put it in the oven
> 
> we will probably have fish tonight


That looks delicious. What seasoning do you use? Is there a sauce? How long, and temp to bake it? If it ever cools down enough to start the oven I'm going to try it. Thanks.


----------



## countryfied2011

IP, I just used this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lipton-So...e-Secrets-Recipe-Soup-Dip-Mix-2.4-Oz/10307795 and some olive oil and sprinkled some pepper. I covered it with aluminum foil and baked for about 45 minutes but really needed longer than that because of the beans and potatoes. Next time I think I may use canned green beans(our garden beans were rubbery in it) and may cook the potatoes a little bit before hand. It had a great flavor it just needs to be tweaked a little. The temp was 350 and then towards the end i did it to 375.


----------



## Irish Pixie

countryfied2011 said:


> IP, I just used this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lipton-So...e-Secrets-Recipe-Soup-Dip-Mix-2.4-Oz/10307795 and some olive oil and sprinkled some pepper. I covered it with aluminum foil and baked for about 45 minutes but really needed longer than that because of the beans and potatoes. Next time I think I may use canned green beans(our garden beans were rubbery in it) and may cook the potatoes a little bit before hand. It had a great flavor it just needs to be tweaked a little. The temp was 350 and then towards the end i did it to 375.


Thank you. I appreciate the "tweaks" too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing sounds good. So haven't cooked. Did make flour less peanut butter cookies. Daughter in law Laura can't eat gluten. Hence the search for flour less recipes.


----------



## MO_cows

The fish is taking forever to thaw, so tonight will be burritos. Ground beef and diced sweet potato filling. It might sound odd, but sweet potato loves chili powder and chipotle.


----------



## CountryMom22

Too hot and humid to turn the oven on so tonight will be dinner cooked on the stove top. Ground meat and rice with sautÃ©ed swiss chard.


----------



## countryfied2011

Zaycon cod, the veggies from last night and leftover squash casserole. I think I have all the leftover done with..lol


----------



## WoodsDweller

Tonite is gonna be a mixture of locally made Amish pastas served with a tomato based pasta sauce consisting of ground venison, onion, bell pepper, rotel, green chilis, various seasonings, fresh chopped garden tomatoes with garlic buttered and toasted whole wheat/oat mini bread loaves grilled sliced in half with provalone cheese melted on each half. 

Nice fresh jalapeÃ±o pepper picked from the garden today on the side and a few cold beers. For a single man I sure love cooking.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Camping at Glacier Natl. Park so cheeseburgers on the grill, green salad and fresh Montana cherries for dessert.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

CF2011, that looks simply yummy!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

My 4th of July rig.
It was raining on my smoker so I hillbillied it up.
10lbs of pork butt properly rubbed and sauced
Dinner was pulled pork, potato salad, fruit salad, mac n cheese, baked beans, slaw and cake w/ ice cream!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Laura Zone 5 said:


> My 4th of July rig.
> It was raining on my smoker so I hillbillied it up.
> 10lbs of pork butt properly rubbed and sauced
> Dinner was pulled pork, potato salad, fruit salad, mac n cheese, baked beans, slaw and cake w/ ice cream!!!


Looks wonderful!


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH is working overtime on the evening shift so he'll order supper from a place near his work. That means I don't have to even start the grill! It's hotter than the 9th circle of Dante's hell, and a lot more humid. 

I have no idea what I'll eat today but it will not involve turning on the stove.


----------



## pixiedoodle

salmon fillet for dh with a side of buttered flat pasta & peas & carrots i never cooked a few days back. for me flat pasta with roasted red pepper & winter squash i found in the frzr. better make some garlic toast for 2. also i'll try to get that duncan hines orange cake with fresh blueberries made today as well. dh is replacing some electrical wiring in this 60 yr old mid-century modern house.. modern-it AIN'T!


----------



## alleyyooper

All ready to set it going for supper tonight.

*Stewed Coyote 
*Four pounds of coyote meat cut into one inch cubes. 11/2 cups of vinegar. A tablespoon of pepper. Two tablespoons of salt. Tablespoon of garlic powder. Half cup of cooking oil. Two large yellow onions, diced. Three cups of tomato sauce. Ten cups of boiling water. Two red bell peppers cut into strips. Two bay leaves. One teaspoon of Tabasco sauce. 

Marinate the meat in a mixture of the recipe's vinegar, pepper, salt and garlic powder for two hours. Fry the meat in the oil, using a large wok, or a large cast iron skillet. Add the onions, and sautÃ© until tender. Once tender, pour into a pot, adding the tomato sauce and boiling water, add your bell pepper, bay leaves and Tabasco. Cover and simmer until meat is tender. you can substitute lamb for the coyote, because the taste is similar, but why would you since coyote is a heckuva lot cheaper than lamb!). 

 Al


----------



## MO_cows

A one skillet hash with new Yukon Gold potatoes courtesy of big garden friend. Also sweet potato, kielbasa, green pepper and onions. With "ranch cottage cheese" salad on the side. I finally figured it out. 

That gallon bag of fish is still hard as a rock. I will have to thaw it on the counter for awhile to cook it tomorrow.


----------



## countryfied2011

We have finally started getting a few ripe tomatoes.....so of course we had to have cheeseburgers and fries~ It was heavenly


----------



## TheKingsTable

Ooooh, coyote meat. That's something I've never considered eating, but I think I'd like to try it.

We had breakfast for dinner -- bacon and squash pancakes. After 2 failed batches, I think I finally figured out how to make squash pancakes.


----------



## WoodsDweller

Coyote meat is awesome!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just made a recipe I saw on Facebook from Andrew Zimmern, the Bizarre Food guy, and it's absolutely delicious. I made orzo for DH but I ate it as is. 

I followed the recipe except for adding additional hot pepper flakes, and added lemon after to just my plate.

http://andrewzimmern.com/2016/05/13/broiled-shrimp-tomatoes-feta/


----------



## Lisa in WA

Irish Pixie said:


> I just made a recipe I saw on Facebook from Andrew Zimmern, the Bizarre Food guy, and it's absolutely delicious. I made orzo for DH but I ate it as is.
> 
> I followed the recipe except for adding additional hot pepper flakes, and added lemon after to just my plate.
> 
> http://andrewzimmern.com/2016/05/13/broiled-shrimp-tomatoes-feta/


That looks good!

Still camping and had planned on grilled ribeyes, baked potatoes, ranch bean and broccoli....
But a big storm is rolling in over the mountains and I'm falling back on the emergency pasta, jarred sauce and frozen garlic toast in the RV freezer.


----------



## Elffriend

We had "Egg Roll in a Bowl." It's shredded cabbage, shredded carrot, bean sprouts, scallions, garlic, ginger and whatever kind of meat you want to add. Ours had a bit of hamburger in it. Season it with soy sauce, sesame oil and a bit of rice wine vinegar.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went to the flea market and found fresh PA sweet corn so that will be my dinner. DH wants Hoffmann white hots (the man is obsessed with hot dogs of any sort) and I may have a turkey andouille sausage. I'll make some sort of salad. 

Elffriend, I'm going to try your "egg roll in a bowl".


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was sourdough French toast
Lunch was mixed vegetables soup
Supper was leftovers of the other two meals.
Weird combination but good.
Snacks have been dried cherries, tsp peanut butter stuffed celery..


----------



## MO_cows

The fish finally thawed out, woohoo. Made half with cornmeal dredge and half with beer batter. With hush puppies and coleslaw.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lemon pepper cedar plank salmon, grilled seasoned asparagus and scallions, and grilled romaine hearts. 

Breakfast and lunch will be fresh and clean as I did not chose well about what I ate yesterday. Dang apple fritters at the flea market.


----------



## pixiedoodle

salmon fillet i didn't get cooked the other day with peas, carrots & new pots from the garen in a white sauce.. also orange cake with blueberries inside , also something ii haven't gotten done. finally getting a few toms. so if one is ripe enough i'll add that to raomaine for a side salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be kielbasa and salad. Think I'll use up some of the zucchini by baking some zucchini bread this afternoon while it isn't too hot. Maybe I'll whip up a batch of cookies as well since it's supposed to get real hot and humid again later in the week.


----------



## countryfied2011

canned 15 1/2 pints of relish today...two batches of them I added jalapeno peppers to it. I found a zucchini that I missed so for lunch today it was zucchini pizza bites with pizza sauce i canned last year. Supper tonight was taco salad. Tomorrow I will be canning green beans..I also shared some of my sunflower pictures that are in the garden..Sunflowers are my favorite flower


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite (and tomorrow) it is left overs soup. I scrounged leftover chicken, mashed taters, peas and carrots, more carrots, and several unidentifiable odds, ends and remnents of who knows what. 

I call it freezer soup, and it is always tasty and filling. It is a great way to stretch my food dollar and use up things that would otherwise go to waste.

I grew up eating my Memere's freezer soup, along with Mrs. C's. Mrs. C was the mother of my best friend, and everyone got fed when she cooked!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

CF2011, I like the way that you think. I recently bought some yellow straight neck's, sliced them thin onto a pizza and it was very unusual and tasty.

Zucchini as a base for pizza bites... I's gonna have to try it!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made leftovers soup from odds and ends filling and good. Tortilla chips with diced veggies,teaspoon or less on chips for supper baked few minutes in oven. 
Looking for stuff to eat while in dang blasted hot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date and errand day, and I'm thinking Greek for lunch.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oven fried chicken with salad, potatoes and a cucumber and tomato salad. Dessert will be left over chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

scrounged up a bag of goulash from the freezer. i'm adding salad, ornage/blueberry cake & i'll dig around for another vegs hidding in the freezer,


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite I was running a bit late, and ended up making frozen pizza. WallyWorlds flat bread pizzas are good, and the buffalo chicken is the best one. And when they are pushing the sell by date (1/2 price) they are even better.

Tomorrow I'm gonna smoke a small shoulder roast with fried 'taters and a veg of some sort. 

I also scored on some cherries (six lbs for six bucks). I'm planning on pitting them and putting then in the dehydrater.

For those of you that haven't had dried cherries, FIND SOME. They are AWESOME!


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken, green beans with new potatoes, onion and bacon, and watermelon chunks. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Curtis Williams,
I always have dried fruit in the chest freezer. Or can up pie fillings on hand for taste of spring in January when the winter blahs hit.
Also dried apples,cranberries,walnuts,pecans,blackberries,blueberries and raspberries. They are all sized for one or two people in quart food Saver bags. 
Being there is just me here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot and muggy today so strip steaks, seasoned zucchini, and romaine hearts on the grill. 

I think a salmon patty and salad for lunch, and I had an egg white omelette with leftover grilled asparagus and scallions, and bacon. 

Beach vacation in three weeks, and I will fit into my bathing suits.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Irish Pixie said:


> It's hot and muggy today so strip steaks, seasoned zucchini, and romaine hearts on the grill.
> 
> I think a salmon patty and salad for lunch, and I had an egg white omelette with leftover grilled asparagus and scallions, and bacon.
> 
> Beach vacation in three weeks, and I will fit into my bathing suits.


 IP, I have no doubt that you will be HAWT in your swim wear.:grin:


----------



## MO_cows

Tuna pie last night, and worked on the watermelon some more.


----------



## Irish Pixie

CurtisWilliams said:


> IP, I have no doubt that you will be HAWT in your swim wear.:grin:


Thank you.  It's hard enough to be day glow white on a beach...

We have to go to "town" this afternoon, and it's beastly hot and humid, so I'm thinking Vietnamese for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Fettucine with roasted pepper & winter squash sauce with some hot spices in it. Garlic bread made from old stale buns in the big freezer. Side salad of course & maybe orange jello or whatever jello i find in the pantry. Still have orange/blueberry cake in the frzr. If jello isn't enough. Craving a good lemon pie!


----------



## countryfied2011

The last couple of days I have been having Zoodles....with chicken and bacon...lol I fry up a couple of pieces of country bacon..use a little bit of the bacon grease and put my zoodles, sliced vadillia onion, garlic powder and a little salt and pepper and saute until the zoodles are tender but not mushy...then I add Publix's Mojo rotisserie chicken in it until the chicken is warm...scooped it out onto my plate and scrunch the two bacon pieces on top..............omg that is so good. 

I dont use a lot of chicken(just tiny cut up bits maybe a couple of ozs) I could sit and eat this stuff all day...i even ate last nights leftovers this morning for breakfast..haha. Day before yesterday i had it for lunch(it doesnt take long to make) Last night I had that and homegrown green beans for supper, DH had ribs Tonight will probably be salmon patties.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was, yogurt,cherries.
Lunch was fish chowder.
Supper will be beef rib,fried potatoes,green onions,sliced tomatoes.


----------



## CountryMom22

CF2011 that sounds really tasty! Of course, I'm assuming that zoodles are zucchini noodles?

Hubby left this morning for a 4 day trip so the boys and I are making all the things he hates while he's gone. Tonight will be homemade mac and cheese, with watermelon ices for dessert. That is always a great way to use up extra watermelon and the kids love it!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Scrambled egg whites and bacon for breakfast, cucumber noodles shrimp and peanut sauce for lunch, and shrimp veracuzana for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

just took the 2 little dogs for a mile walk. sure is hot & humid out there! good thing i did all asthma meds earlier before the walk! yikes!
today will be an assortment of leftovers along with talpia for dh. i'll prob stick to salad & maybe a grilled cheese with chunky garden tomato soup. may even add some mixed grain rice to the soup & dh's plate as well. cherry jello for sweet treat with dab of cool whip. still working on using up letfovers & odds & ends from fridge & freezer but till had to go to the store yest for some missing basics. forgot apples & lemon! cannot live without an apple or 2 a day!


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be leftover mac and cheese from yesterday. Dessert is fresh made zucchini bread. Boy does the house smell good right now!

Think I'll take some bread and garden extras to my Mom and MIL tomorrow. They always appreciate the goodies!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Eggs over easy on sprouted bread toast and bacon for breakfast. I think a steak, or maybe tuna, chopped salad for lunch. And Mississippi roast for supper with saute broccoli and some other veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

it's going to be a "you find it, you fix it, you eat it" sort of day around here. too many irons in the fire to mess with cooking anything new today or anything period. there's enough stuff already to heat & eat in the fridge to take care of whoever wants whatever.
i tried a new dish yesterday from the Pioneer woman for SAVORY BREAD & BUTTER PUDDING. i used diced ham in mine, & fresh toms from the garden. it is ok & won't go to waste but i think it could be "enhanced" a bit more with some more herb-y seasonings of your choice. used old dried out grainy bread & it worked great. i will make it again but add more seasonings...it's a bit bland but worth the effort. not sure why it was called bread & butter as there was no butter in it. good way to use up leftovers & extras.


----------



## countryfied2011

CM, yes they were zucchini noodles...i love zucchini. A friend from church is coming today to learn to can so we will be canning salsa part of the day. We had cheeseburgers and sweet potato fries for supper last night so we will probably have cheeseburgers for tonight because we had a couple of them leftover...either that I picked up a couple of pizzas from Walmart so it might be one of them. Its the weekend~I have about 5 gallons of beans to snap and can and also more tomatoes ripening to start can.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we've got too many toms to eat but not enough to can yet. no grn beans this yr thus far. sumr. sqsh. just coming up. garden so so great this yr as of yet. maybe with the hot dry week coming up it will improve....?


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was deep fried mushrooms and hush puppies along with Zaycon Pollock.

Lunch will be the Mongolian restaurant which means dinner will be leftovers from there


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper was oven baked Mac and cheese., Polish sausage. 
Lunch was fried taters,green onions,garlic,eggs.
Breakfast was oatmeal,dried cherries.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> dinner last night was deep fried mushrooms and hush puppies along with Zaycon Pollock.
> 
> Lunch will be the Mongolian restaurant which means dinner will be leftovers from there


will lunch and dinner didn't go as planned. The Mongolian place is open 11-3 for lunch then closes until 4 for dinner. We got there at 3:10 

We went to Red Robin for lunch and won't go back. The kitchen had to remake our burger order because it fell on the floor but it took 45 minutes to get the order after we were told what happened. Really 45 minutes to cook a burger!!

For dinner we stopped at a new hot chicken place and got the hottest chicken they had. We bought a breast quarter, leg quarter and 3 chicken tenders and took it home to have for dinner. The flavor was good but it wasn't hot like they said it would be. We would have called it medium hot.

We had the leftovers today for lunch.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was rice and raisins.
Made up meatloaf muffins for lunch and supper.
Hot bread right out of oven.
Peanut butter cookies for later.
Salad out of garden.
Yum!


----------



## countryfied2011

We dispise RR, we ate there only once and it took forever to get our order, the burgers were awful and it cost too much money


----------



## pixiedoodle

countryfied2011 said:


> We dispise RR, we ate there only once and it took forever to get our order, the burgers were awful and it cost too much money


glad to know it wasn't just US that felt that way abour RR. won't ever go back for sure. 
dh has gone to popeyes for his spicy chicken fix..ok by me!


----------



## susieneddy

countryfied2011 said:


> We dispise RR, we ate there only once and it took forever to get our order, the burgers were awful and it cost too much money


Have you tried Five Guys Burgers and Fries yet. Those are some really good burgers.

Dinner tonight will be Zaycon Chicken Breast with a salad or veggies. No idea if we are grilling, frying or baking them.


----------



## Chief Cook

Home grown yellow squash with onion, green beans with tomatoes, and pork steaks slow cooked in a really good sauce in the crock pot. Yum O! Can't wait for more veggies from the garden!!!


----------



## countryfied2011

We really didnt care for Five Guys either at least the one we ate it...it was too greasy. The only place we like to get burgers(except for home) is a small place in Smyrna called Chicago Express..They make a fry sauce that is awesome....They have good Italian Beef sandwiches also. We havent tried anything else except onion rings and they are good also.

We had 3rd Sunday brunch at church today..so tonight was fix it yourself. I had tuna and quinoa DH wasnt hungry


----------



## my4fireflies

Supper will be hamburgers and zucchini fries.


----------



## CountryMom22

Our RR experience was much the same. Took too long to get our order and it was expensive, although it tasted pretty good. 5 Guys here was also expensive and really greasy. We were really disappointed because everyone was raving about them. Same with Chik-Fil-A, expensive and nothing special as far as I'm concerned. I just don't see what people like about these places, but maybe it's just me!

Had a dentist appointment this morning that ran late, so I'm still waiting for the novacaine to wear off so it doesn't look like I'll be getting any lunch today. But dinner is BBQ chicken with a salad, mostly from the garden with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## countryfied2011

I had sauteed yellow squash/ zucchini and green beans from our garden(i had canned 7qts and they were leftovers)....DH had a pork roast plate from my dad's. It had pork roast/gravy, green beans, squash, and fried corn. We both had slice tomatoes


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper was meatloaf muffins,sauteed veggies from the garden.
Made up that crazy bread,sure glad I only made half a batch.
2 miniature loaves, 1 regular loaf, and 1 round loaf.
Good though. 
Next time I make it most will go in chest freezer .


----------



## pixiedoodle

Baked chicken tenders in the micro grill steamer highly seasoned , no salt. Dh thot it was delish... Side of toms, corn on cob cooked in huk in micro-- oh my! I'll never cook ears of corn any other way ever again! 
Tonite i'll use the left over ckn tenders to make that quick easy chicken & cream roll ups baked in the oven. Dh will think he is in heaven.


----------



## TEXKAT

Baked potato topped with chili, onions, and cheddar cheese plus a small salad with tomatoes and banana peppers.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing is cooking at my house.
I'm hungry for something,but don't know what.


----------



## countryfied2011

Baked chicken tenders here also with veggies leftover from yesterday and slice tomatoes...might nuke a couple of potatoes also


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Update: finally ate the last meatloaf muffin, baby carrots,mushrooms,homemade crazy bread. 
Good and filling. Never did figure out what I was hungry for. Oh well.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i used the leftover ckn tenders & chopped, added a cup of salsa, a cup of grated cheese, rolled in a flour tortilla & poured a pt of cream over it, baked for 45 mins.. wow! simple EASY & delish...don't forget to grease the pan! leftovers from that again tonite with another salad & some fresh fruit & tapioca.


----------



## CountryMom22

Today is as cool as it's going to get for the foreseeable future so dinner will be meatloaf with baked potatoes and salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch is fish soup out of freezer,
Supper will be small steak,baked potato,salad from garden
Got pot of beans in the crock pot for Thursday.
Got 10 pounds of leg quarters to separate so something with chicken
Maybe fried tater,cornbread.


----------



## arnie

1/2 runner beans , cornbread , fresh tomatoes


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went to the drive-in (The Secret Life of Pets and Ghostbusters are not great movies) and I ate a bunch of junk so today is grilled chicken breast chopped salad.


----------



## countryfied2011

We went to see Secret Life of Pets today also...we enjoyed it....lol. We havent been to the movies in 20 yrs. Did realize how expensive it is...we ate junk too....leftovers for us tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Finished up the chicken, cheese enchilads, spicy vegs ,with side salad & fresh garden tomatoes. Added the last of the tapioca & a butterfinger for a sweet treat


----------



## MO_cows

Got the first of the real tomatoes, not those imitation ones from the store. So BLT's for dinner. Man was it good. 

Got a container of sliced tomatoes in the frig and informed the guys if I see anyone make a sandwich without tomatoes on it, they will be severely punished. 

Big Garden Friend sent us zuchinni, green beans, cucumbers and sweet corn.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cheeseburgers & oven fries tonite with fresh tomatoes , cucs & onions in vinegar & butterscotch pudding with a dab of cool whip.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm eating egg white scrambled eggs and bacon right now. Lunch will be leftover grilled chicken breast chopped salad. And supper is pan seared sea scallops with grilled romaine and zucchini. 

I'm down 8 lbs on the "bathing suit will fit better" campaign. Two weeks until we leave.


----------



## Elffriend

DS is making falafel, pita bread and salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I'm gonna fire up the grill today and make the BEST burger in the world. 

WallyWorld has a premade patty with bacon and cheddar mixed in. They are awesome. I'm gonna grill portabella caps along with the patty's, add a slice of swiss. and serve them on a toasted ciabatta bun brushed with garlic butter. And home made fries.

This burger is insane!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm down 8 lbs on the "bathing suit will fit better" campaign. Two weeks until we leave.


 Congrats! I just need a bigger swimsuit. LOL!


----------



## doozie

This morning I made a peach pound cake, never hear of it before.
Mr Food on the news made it look so easy, I had to try it out. I hope it tastes as good as it looks tonight!


----------



## MakeLemonade

Nothing exciting today. We're in a heat advisory and we're just doing bowtie pasta and cheese. LOL


----------



## CountryMom22

We went to the movies today and saw Ice Age: Collision Course and it was so funny! Went to lunch after with the grandma's and great aunt, so dinner tonight is salad, beans and kielbasa for anyone who is hungry enough to eat. It's too hot and I'm still full from lunch so I'm out!


----------



## countryfied2011

canned 7qts of green beans and 5 pints of salsa today......supper was pizza


----------



## CurtisWilliams

A peach pound cake....


----------



## MO_cows

Well darn it, the green beans went bad. Started to snap them and there was white mold everywhere in the bag. Must have been in the heat too long before I got them.

Tonight, sirloin patties and a tomato/cucumber salad. Have a sweet smelling cantaloupe and blueberries in the house, too, so will make a fruit salad. With plain yogurt spiked with honey and lime juice for dressing. It might be for breakfast instead of tonight. 

The refrigerator is trying to die. They don't make 'em like they used to, this one was made by Maytag and is only about 10 years old.


----------



## pixiedoodle

do you preszuer can or water bath your green bean? i decided after 20 pts of stewed tomatoes yesterday via pressue canning it is time for me to hang up the pressure canner . i am 70 and it has become too much for me to wrangle. need to find new home for it. it is a green 1976 sears special and have never had to replace the gasket...amazing!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

My daughter and three grandbabies are spending the night tonight (her DH is hosting a bachelor party at their house) and she loves steelhead trout. We're grilling it on cedar planks along with romaine hearts, asparagus and scallions. The kids do not like steelhead trout (silly kids) so they are having boxed mac n cheese because they will not eat good homemade mac n cheese. Neopolitan ice cream sandwiches for dessert.


----------



## MakeLemonade

We're having ravioli lasagna, green beans, and garlic bread


----------



## pixiedoodle

Today we're having turkey breast baked in the nesco, boiled potatoes, turkey broth gravy, cranberry sauce with red hots, stove top stuffing, fresh garden tomatoes, corn on the cob, carrot cake muffin bars with cool whip. Kinda thanksgiving in july today!


----------



## countryfied2011

We went to the Farmers Mrkt today....picked up fresh basil pesto(it is so good) and 50lbs of potatoes and a few other things...I made a snack with the pesto on homegrown tomatoes and a chunk of chicken..

Tonights supper is baked chicken, fried corn, boiled cabbage and new potatoes with butter and fresh rosemary from our porch..supper is still cooking so I dont have a picture of that..

ETA MO, I am sorry to hear about your beans....i can see that happening with this weather...I am always telling DH dont leave the stuff in a bucket outside after picking especially cucumbers because it sweats then molds fast in this heat.

I pressure can my green beans PD


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Putting up corn on cob,peaches. Going to make peach cobbler later. Making homemade crazy bread.


----------



## countryfied2011

Here was supper we had fresh cucumbers and tomatoes also


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea what to fix for any meal today. I do know it will be on the grill because it's supposed to be 90+.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Here too. And humid too. Unfortunately I don't have have an outside grill. Thinking leftovers out of freezer works just fine.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I just had a leftover cheeseburger for breakfast. Despite being a couple of days old it was pretty good. For supper, I have ham that needs to be used, and will make some baked beans (YUMM!) to go with it. I forgot to get molasses yesterday, so today I need to go to the super expensive local store as molasses is a required ingredient in my beans.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Countrified, I expect an invite! That looks AWESOME.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I decided that supper will be... Chinese takeout. :sing:


----------



## CountryMom22

Youngest son is still not feeling well. If this keeps up, we'll be off to the doctor. He is tired and has no appetite. Says he isn't sleeping well. No fever or aches, just listless. So I thought tilapia and salad, as they are two of his favorite foods.

I hope he gets his appetite back. There is just something wrong about a 6'4" 17 yr old boy who doesn't want to eat!


----------



## susieneddy

CountryMom22, I hope your son gets feeling better.

Lunch today was at Bonfire with my son. Bonfire is a Japanese & Mongolian Grill. I brought home leftovers for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover from the turkey diner yesterday. dh cut the sm. purple cabbages from the garden today...little is the key. so, i decided to make a cabbage soup of sorts from the old crockets garden cookbook. used a head & a half of purple cabbage. also used the big container of leftover roast beef broth from last week or so. hope it turns out edible. never had it or made it before.
tons of turkey dinner leftovers to use up this week sent hal home with dd & she sahred with her 90 yr old neighbor. good turkey dinner is hard to come by or os i think. she thot it was a real treat so i am glad she enjoyed it!
probably cabbage soup for tom. with turkey sandwich maybe...


----------



## CurtisWilliams

cm I ncerely hope that your baby boy is OK.

sORRY MY KEYBOARD is going bomkers. LOL. I gotta get a new one.


----------



## countryfied2011

CM hopes he gets to feeling better soon too..yes i would be taking him to the doctors.

CW you are welcome to come eat any time..lol

I just finished 6 qts and 1 1/2 pints of green beans and 10 1/2 pints of cucumber relish...I have tomatoes to do but they are going to have to wait until tomorrow. I have been at it since 8am time to call it a day.

Tonights supper will be breaded shrimp from Sam's and veggies left over from yesterday~ All I have to do is stick the shrimp in the oven and heat up the veggies. I am lucky that DH is not a picky eater.

So far this year(and this is not including jam's and fruit's) I have canned 120 pints of relish and 40 qts of green beans, 10 pints of salsa, 6 qts of tomato juice. The tomatoes are just starting to ripen. I am done with cucumbers...we have been giving 5 gallon buckets away a day..lol God has blessed us with a bountiful garden again this year. Thank you Lord!!

ETA..CW you reminded me I have a ham in the freezer....we havent had ham in a long time...i see it in our future~


----------



## DianeWV

Corn on the cob, pot of green beans and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOOD cabbage soup made with leftover beef broth & turkey sandwich for today. best i can do for the day since i am going to be working on getting that turkey leftove platter downsized into several freezer containers & same for the broth. may even work in a pot of turkey soup , saving a bowl for tom. & the rest for the coming winter. orange jello today as well for a sweet treat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finished up canning peach pie filling for winter. Got 12 pints so far, still got to make peach chutney,peach salsa. Made up several pints of Cranberry/ raisin pie filling to eat a miniature pies or as sauce glaze over baked ham put up corn on cob in freezer. Not much as of yet. But expect a couple more feed sacks full. My brother told me to come pick out of his garden, he has plenty. He's got 5 or 6 gardens and that worked when the kids were home. But the young just started college.. Hope to go down there this week for cucumbers,green beans,etc.


----------



## CountryMom22

Thanks for the well wishes for my son everyone. He's still not well and we just got back from the doc's office. Still don't know what's going on but they took blood and are running a number of tests. Should get the results of everything by the end of the week. Doc wants him to force himself to eat and drink as he's lost 8 pounds in three weeks without trying.

So in order to tempt his appetite, he has a choice of leftovers ham, meatloaf, fried chicken. Or I'll make him some tilapia as he didn't eat any last night. All with a side of salad (my garden is going crazy!) and a bowl of berries or bananas, as he wishes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today will a busy, on the run day so it's brunch out (probably Cracker Barrel) and dinner will be takeout at our oldest daughter's house. I'm thinking Thai or Vietnamese but our SIL and grandkids will probably get pizza or calzones.


----------



## MoTightwad

Pinto beans With cornbread muffins, fried potatoes, sliced tomatoes and garden relish. Using the crock pot since the weather is roasting hot. Your all's meals sound great. Enjoy reading the different ideas.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was Garlic and Onion chicken with salad.

Actually took YS to McD's for lunch to try to tempt his appetite. He did eat more than I expected. Blood work shows the poor kid has a thyroid condition that is causing him to have no appetite. Next step, the endochrynologist. At this point, I will let him eat anything as long as he eats. I hope this doesn't last long!


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I'm not hungry right now, but I might eat something later. I've never been a breakfast person.

Tonite I'm gonna fire up my new toy. A few days ago, I found a turkey fryer at the thrift store. Yesterday I bought five gallons of oil, and today I'm firing this bad boy up. I have a 14 lb bird defrosting right now and this will be my first time frying one. I've had fried turkey once, a couple of years ago, and it was great! I'm also gonna fry some whole 'taters and make some baked beans. YUMM!

This fryer is HUGH! It is easily a couple of feet from edge to edge, and about 20" deep. I think I could flash fry a buffalo in it. 

The feast will be at about five. Come on by!


----------



## Bret

Got a beef chuck roast out of the freezer a couple of days ago. Before music practice, I started browing it. Fits nicely in the pressure cooker. Seasoned with salt and pepper...lots of it because I like it, and browned both sides. Tossed on some dehydrated onions, (wished I had a jar of Echoecho's onions), garlic powder and the last little bit of beef broth crystals. Added water and put the pressure cooker lid on. Listened to the jiggler keep beat to my violin and piano practice. Turned the heat off when I left for work.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, fried some zuchinni and had burgers topped with garden tomatoes. I skipped the bun. 

The nite before, pork chops with tomato/cucumber salad and cantaloupe.


----------



## countryfied2011

CM glad you were able to find out what is going on with your son...Praying for yall...

Last night was cheeseburgers, DH had a 6 month check up today so we went and ate lunch at one of our favorites...Demo's, I brought home a qt of baked chicken and rice soup from there so that will be our supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite the last of the turkey breast as a sandwich for dh along with salad & lots of chunked up fresh toms. & a bowl of cabage beef broth soup I made on sunday from out tiny purple garden cabbage. turned out pretty good . have another one & a half small heads of cabbage left to tinker with . almost more core than leaves so it will be a challenge. may just make another pot of the cabbage /beef broth soup but think i'll use some of the leftover turkey broth instead. it is good so it will be really good when the snowing is flying outside in january! i also found some par boiled beans in the big frzr. that i cook up inot a SMALL pot of bean soup next week. got jiffy corn pne mix to go with it. trying to use up what is cooked & needs to be used first & then in age order. 
no groceries this week except for vitals that i am totally out of. use it up & don't let it go to wate is the motto around here.... most of the time.


----------



## _Karen_Cee_

Hamburgers and fries -nothing fancy. The girl has marching band camp this week so quick and easy has been the theme this week. Then I have work starting back next week with kiddos coming back to school next Friday. Where DID the summer go?


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight looks to be Chuck Wagon Casserole, which is ground beef with onions and peppers, smothered in BBQ sauce with corn bread baked over the top. I also mix canned or frozen corn into the corn bread. It's great! Think I'll make an extra tray of cornbread while I have the oven on anyway.

Probably make a salad to go with. Maybe tomato and cucumber.


----------



## Irish Pixie

CountryMom22 said:


> Tonight was Garlic and Onion chicken with salad.
> 
> Actually took YS to McD's for lunch to try to tempt his appetite. He did eat more than I expected. Blood work shows the poor kid has a thyroid condition that is causing him to have no appetite. Next step, the endochrynologist. At this point, I will let him eat anything as long as he eats. I hope this doesn't last long!


Good thoughts going your son's way. My husband and oldest daughter have under active thyroid, it's fairly easily controlled with medication.

Last night was grilled ribeyes, romaine hearts, and a antipasto salad. 

Breakfast will be (I have to go to the barn) scrambled egg whites and bacon. 

Lunch- leftover ribeye chopped salad, and supper will be out somewhere. My husband has a hearing aid fitting late this afternoon. My daily word count will drop by at least half cuz I won't have to repeat myself all the time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am making Mint and Jalapeno jelly today. Thinking Christmas in July and August. Then that item will be done except for the boys quilts.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork tenderloins with corn on the cob courtesy of Big Garden Friend. Also cottage cheese and sliced garden tomatoes. Also put enough corn in the freezer, we can have it once a week for the next few months. If it wasn't for a raccoon problem up at BGF's, there would be enough until next year's harvest. 

Have had a hankering for TexMex and I have some nice fresh tortillas. So tomorrow I will put an arm roast in the crock pot with beef broth, chiles, onion, garlic and then shred the meat for burritos. Will reduce and thicken the cooking liquid then coat the meat in it. "Wet burritos" doesn't sound appetizing...but they are good! Salad on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We ended up at Chipotle for supper last night, the barbacoa burrito bowl was pretty good. When did they start serving margaritas? Is it something new, or did I just notice it? 

This morning was an over easy egg on sprouted grain bread and bacon. And I'm eating another ribeye chopped salad for lunch right now. 

For supper tonight it's just me, our oldest daughter is taking her Dad to a James Taylor concert and out to dinner, it's her Father's Day present to him, so I'll scrounge something out of the pantry and fridge.


----------



## po boy

Homemade red sauerkraut (too pretty to eat) with Italian sausage and fresh home grown black beans, beets and green beans................................ Maybe some homegrown sweet corn......


----------



## Irish Pixie

po boy said:


> Homemade red sauerkraut (too pretty to eat) with Italian sausage and fresh home grown black beans, beets and green beans................................ Maybe some homegrown sweet corn......


I love sauerkraut. Yum.


----------



## countryfied2011

Ladies night out playing Bunco at church and everyone is bringing finger foods. I am carry strawberry shortcake and a couple of jars of homemade pickles. DH will fend for himself..lol

Today's canning was 12 pints of ketchup and 6 qts of beans..yesterday was 6 pints of ketchup and 8 pints of tomato and okra


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonight i cooked up montanna bills swiss steak, baked potato from the garden, corn on the cob cooked in micro in husk for 4 mins---delish! i'll never cook freh corn any other way ever again. also purple cherokee tomatoes from the garden.. they are HUGE & delicious!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Last night supper was cucumber diced, tomato diced, fresh peppermint from the garden little apple cider vinegar and olive oil tossed Bentley. Mighty fine. Simple but filling.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gently automatic spell check struck again.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

PIZZA!!! I bought the behometh pepperoni for half price at WallyWorld today. Now I'm not a fan of cooked pepperoni, but a pizza this size for $4.49 is a steal.

To this pizza I added a few tweaks. I diced up three leftover cheddar bacon burger patties, also half price. I also diced up an onion, a green pepper and a zucchini. These were all sprinkled generously over the 'roni, with a eight oz. package of sliced 'shrooms. Then another eight ounces of triple cheddar was added on top. Cheddar on a pizza is awesome, and the squash and other veggies (I know, peppers are a fruit) help make a dietary disaster a tasty and healthy meal. With the added ingredients, I find the recommended cooking time to low and the temp too high.

375f and 25-30 minutes is my compromise. It comes out of the oven in 15 minutes.

Stop on by and have a slice. There is plenty of extras. This pizza is HUGE!


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh re-heating swiss steak made with toms, peppers & onions from our garden, our garden green beans , & potatos from our garden. he'll have that meal several times this week. need to make another 17x19 pan of morning glory muffin bars for the freezer i use wht ever fruit i have on hand to add to that recipe, cut in big sqs. & slip inot a sandwich bag & freeze. thaws quicky & works well for a fruit & veg. filled breakfast,snack or sweet treat & also great with coffee.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast this morning was hard roll softened in microwave 15 seconds,buttered no salt,teaspoon of fiesta cheese,beef summer sausage,half cup of pitted fresh cherries.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was pork chops, green beans and new potatoes, and a green salad. 

Made tomato puree and froze 4 quarts, also ran a canner load of green beans, 7 quarts, and blanched and froze a couple pounds more. Need to get the rest of the ingredients on hand for salsa and be ready for the next bunch of tomatoes.


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast this morning was waffles and berries.

Lunch was a protein bar as I was too busy to stop for lunch.

Dinner tonight is pork chops with twice baked potatoes, green beans and cukes from the garden.


----------



## Bret

Microwave quick oats, five shake of salt, fist full of brown sugar and whole milk to cover.
Coffee...goes without saying.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Last of the fried chicken, fresh tomatoes, salad & what ever i can find in the fridge needing to be used today! Butterscotch pie in gram crust this evening with a dab of cool whip on top. Easy.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite was Chicken /veggie/leftover stew. 

I bought two roasted WallyWorld chickens (1/2 price), actually I bought three, but gave one to GodBaby's Mama. Deboned then, simmered the skin and bones and then fed the outside cats the remnants. Simmered five or six kinds of veg in the stock, added onion and garlic powder, seasoned salt and pepper, a few fridge scrapin's, the contents of a couple of soup bags, some left over ham (1/2 price) and mashed 'taters (ad match). Then I added the WallyWorld pidgeon. Topped with slices of Swiss (ad match).

It came out pretty tasty and is a great way to stretch leftovers into another meal.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today,menu was
Breakfast: coffee, pancake dipped hot dog, pitted cherries.
Lunch: homemade beef and noodles,carrots, green beans peas,brown gravy pot pie
Supper: chocolate tomatoes,cucumber,red onion,feta cheese crumbles salad
Leftover pot pie from lunch.
Simple but filling


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was chicken n rice, with a green salad. Tonight, just sandwiches and salad. 

Woo hoo, I found my filet!! Our last beef, I had one filet cut into steaks and requested the other one left whole. But I couldn't ever find it. Dad and DH picked up that beef and didn't organize the freezer as much as I do. Well now that the beef is getting used down, I found it. That bad boy is going on the grill soon.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast: oatmeal with raisins,coffee, roster muffin with over easy egg
Lunch: summer beef sausage,crackers,chunks of watermelon
Supper: tomato,cucumber,onion,with leftover sliced beef salad,corn on cob,blt sandwiches


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Toaster


----------



## CountryMom22

Breakfast was greek yogurt with fresh peaches.

Lunch was tuna mixed with 1/2 an onion and a granny smith apple. With just a little mayo and pepper.

Snack was a big bowl of watermelon. Cute story: Friend of hubby's had a new baby born on Tuesday. He decided being the homesteader he is that he would hand out watermelons instead of cigars! 

Dinner tonight is chicken and a salad. With more watermelon as it is taking up lots of space in the fridge!

I love summer fruits!


----------



## light rain

Had pork steak, 1/2 nuked white potato and 1/2 Amish paste tomato. Good dinner! Thanks Countryfied for the advice!

The truth is I didn't get to start them(DH and severe health problems) but our daughter and son in law did and they will be a given on years hence...

It is so comforting to see your kids gardening and enjoying what they grow. :dance:


----------



## MO_cows

It was HOT yesterday. Hated to turn on the stove but I managed some salmon patties. With peas and green salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

one pork chop, fresh toms & wahtever else id hanging out in the fridge.


----------



## countryfied2011

Tonight was leftovers from last night which was a pork loin i canned in 2014...made gravy with the juice and put it over egg noodles, fresh green beans, fresh tomatoes, and fresh okra..watermelon for dessert

Arent the greatest LR...they make the best tomato juice and ketchup, I hope yall are doing better...glad to see you


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite's supper was a sub sandwich from WallyWorld. As it was approaching the sell by date, it was discounted 50% to $2.75. Cut it in half. So for under three dollars we got two meals ready to eat, no muss, no fuss.

I am great at finding bargains and very rarely pay full price for anything.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dh brot home burgers last nite so guess we'll heat up the porkchops today sometime. Got tons of toms, salad makings etc. Better make some pudding or jello today as well. Thinking about tom. Soup & grilled cheese for tom. Easy for sure.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today I am processing a half bushel of peaches. Making peach salsa,chutney. Got the jars sterilization in the water bath canner,lids and rings on high in the crock pot. Tomorrow will be tomatoes,juice,water. Then the skins dehydrated ground up fine in food processor to make seasonings. Monday will be mint and make jalopeno jelly. Yes I learned the hard way about them dang peppers. I got my gloves standing by.
Food wise what ever I find in the fridge. Course this is the day Strawberry wants on my lap and play


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Some peaches are going in the freezer too. In an ice tray just for that reason for fresh fruit smoothies. Picking wild blackberries,elderberries next week at cousin's farm. Be putting most of that straight into freezer. She's got wild strawberries too. But got allergies. To them. So will have to be real careful when I make jellies and jams with strawberries.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got 12 pints of spiced peaches done, they're here pinging on the table. Still going to freeze some and make salsa after I eat and rest a bit.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

I finally got around to breaking in my already broken turket fryer. I used two gallons of puanut oul, and two gallons of canola which is SOO much less expensive. This is my first time frying one, and my second time eating it.

Oil heated to 375, and 45 minutes it is golden broen and temping at 168 in the thickest places. I then fried some farm stand corn, and we are just waiting for the beans. Maybe another 10 minutes. The beans have a packet of onion soup mix, minced roasted garlic, black pepper, molasses and brown sugar. They just might be the star of the show tonite! I grew up in the Boston area and we know beans about beans!!!

Pun intended.


----------



## countryfied2011

I have just been freezing my jalapenos to make jelly because with everything else I havent had time. This will be the first year...so after reading everyone else's issue I will wear gloves. I have a boat load of tomatoes to do tomorrow and I am going to try canning rabbits that we processed yesterday--wish me luck..lol

I worked today so supper was Publix rotisserie chicken and sides


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Got 12 pints of spiced peaches done, they're here pinging on the table. Still going to freeze some and make salsa after I eat and rest a bit.


 YUM!!!!
spiced peaches our my fav! use to can them all the time TOO. But now i just spice up boughten canned peaches...good substitute but nott the same!


----------



## pixiedoodle

today will be the last 2 porkchops, a baked potato with the leftover sauce from swiss steak poured over the top, fresh toms & cucs from the garden. i'll make choc. pudding for a sweet treat & add some fresh blueberries & cool whip when served.


----------



## countryfied2011

I got the rabbits canned...made 3 pints...they were about 10 weeks old. I wanted to see how they turned out so I opened a jar and made rabbit bog for supper tonight. Definitely going to do more this fall. Also canned 7 qts of tomato juice. 

PD do you like your NuWave....Dad called and asked me about one he was thinking about buying one for him and mom. I then got to thinking about getting us one. Would you give me your pro's and cons thank you


----------



## CountryMom22

Took oldest son to the diner for lunch today. He had an argument with his boss and is looking for a new job. I felt sorry for him and wanted to cheer him up. Tonight we will work on his resume. He wanted kielbasa for dinner, so that's what I'll make with rice and green beans for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

countryfied2011 said:


> I got the rabbits canned...made 3 pints...they were about 10 weeks old. I wanted to see how they turned out so I opened a jar and made rabbit bog for supper tonight. Definitely going to do more this fall. Also canned 7 qts of tomato juice.
> 
> PD do you like your NuWave....Dad called and asked me about one he was thinking about buying one for him and mom. I then got to thinking about getting us one. Would you give me your pro's and cons thank you


i do not have a nuwave oven..must have me mixed up with someone else.


----------



## MO_cows

We caught a break in the hot weather, it only got up to around 80 yesterday so I made pot roast. I braise it in red wine with beef broth and aromatics, and oh my does that cooking liquid make good gravy.


----------



## countryfied2011

PD, oops....for some reason I thought you did...


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite was leftovers. Turkey, baked beans, corn on the cob, potato salad and I did a veggie stir fry with summer squash, green pepper and mushrooms, all sautÃ©ed in butter with season salt and onion powder. The stir fry was the best part!


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 baked chicken legs & thighs coated with shake & bake, fresh toms. & cucs of course, baked potatoes from the garden, jello or pudding, etc etc. whatever needs to be used asap.
this will be a good day to sort thru the side frzr & move most to big freezer & use up the rest this week...it will have time to thaw, what ever it is i find in there!


----------



## CountryMom22

Wasn't feeling particularly inspired today, so I decided to go with the tried and true:

Chicken. No matter what I do to it, my kids think I'm awesome if I make chicken. I paired it with salad, mac & cheese and fresh peaches for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

well the shake & bale chicken didn't happen but i whiped up a veg & spicy ckn dish baked in the over under foil. secs of fresh corn on the cob, the 2 thighs & 2 drumsticks, peppers, onions, new potatoes, leeks, squash toms etc etc. everything from the garden & then some. it was fall apat tender. i didn't eat the meat but the veg combo was wonderful. it was way apicer than i thot it would be but good none the less. dh had more of it tonite for his meal along with fresh toms & fresh fruit. i think i will freeze the rest of it for a surprise meal down the road. i also cooked the corn on the cob inside the husk...so stinking good ^ tender like i've never had corn on the cob before. wow! i have fresh black grapes for a sweet & later he can have his hershey with almond bar if he likes. LOVE love love creating something totally off the wall with odds & end & having it come out fabulous! i could never re-create it but we'll enjoy it while we've got it.!
going to bake a cake tomorrow & cook a box of pudding or jello...whatever jumps out of the cabinet first. got to have some sweet treat for the week. we like it frozen-cake that is & topped with fresh fruit & cool whip or pudding.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had breakfast for supper.
Bacon, jalapeno peppers scrambled eggs with sweet peppers,jalapenos,mushrooms.


----------



## susieneddy

Time to get back posting. Last night we had chicken thighs cooked with peppers, onions, garlic and tomato slices. Also had black beans and rice.

Tonight will be pasta with jumbo shrimp, peppers, garlic and some tomatoes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite dh got a half of a strip steak in the micro grill, corn on the cob, romaine salad with garden cucs & toms. & mac & cheese. bot choc covered pecans & almonds for him at Sprouts. i'm going to try to stay away from the candy! gained 6 lbs in the past 6 mths! not going the right direction!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had crackers and cheese,too hot to eat. But I have to eat because of medicine take makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## pixiedoodle

more leftovers tonite. one of us wil finish off the pasta with rotel burger chunks & sauce & the other will finish off the chicken & vegs. both will have salad & whtever ese needs to be finished up. there's always odds & ends in the fridge. mabe i'll make some garlic bread to go with the meal. i'll just use the last 3 or 4 slices of grainy bread i use for toast & turn it innto garlic bread in the toaster oven. looks li i better make some more cucs & onions to use up the last of the garden cucs.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Going to have pasta, homemade spaghetti sauce with chicken chunks. My version of chicken Alfredo, Swiss chard salad,chocolate tomatoes,vingar and oil dressing. Might make tortillas to make garlic chips too. Jello for dessert.


----------



## hoddedloki

Fresh Spaetzle with salt, pepper, and butter. Might get creative and have a cheeseburger to go with it.

Loki


----------



## countryfied2011

I bought one of those NuWave Ovens(Kohls had it on sale)...DH and I have fallen in love. Sprouts opened up down the road from us two days ago...yesterday we shopped there and got whole chickens for .99 lb so we bought a few and I roasted one in the NuWave. It was so moist and tender. Tonight I am going to try pork chops in it. 

We also picked up pork roast for 1.77 lb at Sprouts and made sausage today..


----------



## MO_cows

Made and canned a batch of salsa today. Got 10 pints. And, argh, shrinkflation strikes again - the bottled lime juice is down to 15oz instead of 16.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been eating light,not really hungry. Tonight had not without the b.
Have to cook Sunday,just haven't figured out what.


----------



## CurtisWilliams

Tonite is WallyWorld rotisserie chicken (1/2 price) whole grain rice and mix veg.

I'm also making pickled eggs. I had eggs marked down to $.51/ dozen as they were approaching the useless use by date. So I bought six dz. I gave two to GodBaby's Mama, gonna use one to make an egg casserole and pickle the rest.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night dinner was oven fried chicken, green salad with plenty of good garden tomatoes, and new potatoes. 

For breakfast, blueberry/cornmeal pancakes made with my faux buttermilk (plain yogurt mixed with milk). With bacon. 

DGD goes back to school tomorrow, so thinking about making her a batch of oatmeal/peanut butter/dried fruit breakfast bars and taking them over. 

I think dinner tonite will be jambalaya and try to finish off the salad greens along with it.


----------



## susieneddy

One night for dinner we had shrimp scampi with a kale salad, another night we went out and hamburgers with onion rings. Last night we bought some kibbies from a local vendor walking the beach.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight,had dump meal out of dump cookbook.
Throw half cup rice in Pyrex casserole dish.
Half cup white wine
3 beef ribs
Peppers- red,yellow and jalapeno
Fresh green beans handful
Microwave 30 minutes at half power.
Delicious


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dh just came home from seeing his mother, &brother & family from dubai. I didn't cook while he was gone & he wanted to go to burger king when he got here so there we went. Under 4 bucks for a full meal each + drink. Couldn't make it at home that cheap. Wasn't in the mod to cook anyway. Tomorrow will be porkchops in the micro grill & fresh vegs from the garden including a baked potato we dug a mth or so ago.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the jambalaya got pushed back from Sunday to Monday due to salsa operation. DS and DGD took some to go. DS is a good cook...but it's easier to have mom's cooking for dinner when DDIL is on the close shift. DS has a knack for showing up when dinner is ready. Doesn't matter if we eat at 5 or 8, he can come just when it's ready. It's a gift. 

Last night, beef n bean burritos. DGD took one of those home for her lunch today. Down to just a couple pounds of ground beef from our beef, but still have quite a few roasts so we'll go to shredded beef for TexMex for awhile. Have to plan farther ahead but the crock pot and some chiles do the work.


----------



## hillbillygal

Last night was fried rice and a tomato/tofu dish. Today's project is tamales. I've eaten tamales a lot but this is the first attempt at making them from scratch. Should prove interesting!


----------



## susieneddy

hillbillygal said:


> Last night was fried rice and a tomato/tofu dish. Today's project is tamales. I've eaten tamales a lot but this is the first attempt at making them from scratch. Should prove interesting!


I have heard it is an all day long job...good luck with it


----------



## MoBookworm1957

This morning I already cut and in the freezer fresh peaches from the orchard in Waverly.
Getting ready to freeze mint in ice cube trays.,got some dried out ready to go into seasoning blend I make.
Making Granny's mint and jalapeno jelly. Made peach salsa from Army buddy. Won't do that again, just terrible,gross. Hated to throw it away
Couldn't stand the smell. I'm thinking she left out ingredient or two.
In a couple weeks be starting on apples,sauce,pie fillings etc. Tired today, but still got laundry,bread making to do.
Crock pot has beef ribs in it with potato,onion,fresh green beans,tomatoes thrown it. Smells heavenly.
Got leftovers for lunch,comfort food tuna noodle casserole.
Going to cut up chicken leg quarters,ham up yet today.
Slowly working through my list.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight is steak and rice with broccoli. Fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, sirloin burgers with garden tomatoes, lettuce and homemade pickles. Tonight, leftovers because of a batch of zucchini relish. Got blessed with about 6 watermelons from Big Garden Friend. Found a recipe for watermelon jam...stay tuned.


----------



## hillbillygal

Tonight will be swiss steak with potatoes and probably a pasta salad.


----------



## countryfied2011

Finished up canning the last of the ripe tomatoes today...have some green ones that i will make green tomato pickles tomorrow. What better way to celebrate the end of the season....spaghetti and meatballs for supper tonight..:gaptooth:

We have okra in the garden and that is it....gardening is over for another year. As much as i love it...I am always ready for a break until next month when the apples and pears will be ready~


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was homemade yogurt with fresh peach.
Lunch was leftover tuna noodle casserole with swiss chard salad,vingar oil,spicy brown mustard.
Supper will be beef ribs,potato,carrots,tomatoes,cheese cucumber salad. Dessert probably a beach.
Pretty tire from yesterday.
But mint in ice trays are put away in baggy in freezer.
Seasoning I make is done for a while.
Mint in freezer is done.
Just got to make up dab of mint pesto for lamb chops.
Then mint will be done till it's time to repot into flower pots.
If I have any leftovers left will make them into pot pies for quick meals.


----------



## CountryMom22

I've had a crazy busy week, and I'm tired! Hubby and older son are out for dinner tonight so youngest son and I will have BLT's.

No time to worry about dessert. Just found out I have to drive for skating tonight. Ugh!


----------



## pixiedoodle

busy day yesterday & dh volunteered to pu chinese carry out on his way home...couldn't turn that down! it was absolutely the very best we've had in a long time. ate like pigs. omg! so god. can't wait to have leftovers this evening!
i better drag something out of the freezer for tomorrow & a few other items for the remainder of the up comming week. still trying to use up wht's in the side frzr first but it never seems to go down! guess it would if i'd quit adding to it all the time!
everyones meals sound so stinking GOOD!!


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was at a local restaurant. Susie Camarones de Diablo and I had the Pescado Frito. We found out that they will have the fried octopus next week. Can't wait to go back their and try it


----------



## MO_cows

Split chicken breasts brining to go on the grill later. With breaded tomatoes and probably potato/onion foil packets. 

Been processing veggies from Big Garden Friend. Made it through a milk crate of tomatoes, probably 20 pounds. Now 10 pounds of cucumbers about to become garlic dill pickles. Still several watermelons waiting for my attention. Gonna try a batch of watermelon jam and probably some form of watermelon cocktail. Margarita or daquiri, decisions, decisions.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had breakfast for supper.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled fish tacos with a lime-cilantro crema, and some sort of grilled veggies.

All the "crema" is a plain yogurt based sauce, but it sounds fancy schmancy, huh?


----------



## pixiedoodle

one serving ovf the chinese from friday for dh to finish off today. lots of fresh toms & salad makings on hand too. this evening I better get those 2 small salmon fillets cooked up in the micro grill. i'll add some onion, zuc, etc from the garden as well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

1 regular loaf of bread,6 miniature loaves of bread.
24 biscuits, 36 hot rolls, waiting on pizza dough to rise.
Then I will have about 8-10 pizza crusts.
Won't have to bake bread for two weeks or better.
Making noodles,pasta Monday, if not to tired still.


----------



## countryfied2011

Supper tonight was sirloin tip roast with gravy, mash potatoes, peas, carrots, corn on the cob, cornbread and cole slaw...this is DH's plate minus the slaw..lol
He deserved it after spending yesterday and today making shelves for all my canning equipment and extra cooking apparatus


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner last night was pork chops, new potatoes and cucumber/tomato salad.

The watermelon jelly didn't jell, boo hoo. I might try to boil it up again with another package of pectin and reprocess.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lunch date and errands today (a day early) and DH wants a TGIF burger. I'll have some sort of fish, probably bourbon barrel mahi mahi. I hope it's still on the menu.


----------



## pixiedoodle

didn't get that salmon cooked yest. so tha will get served for evening meal with salad & fresh garden toms. pudding for a sweet treat.. easy & quick.


----------



## hillbillygal

Today will be grilled steaks, new potatoes prepared somehow, and maybe yeast rolls.


----------



## Bret

I have not fired up the gas grill for a long time. I grabbed a spaghetti squash last week and Friday night, I cut it in half and put it on/in the grill to bake. After an hour, I went outside to bring it in. The grill was getting cold. I lifted the hood and smelled a very pleasant food aroma. The grill ran out gas at just the right time. Some things work out on the great trail


----------



## PermaAMP

Lunch was beef heart (from a heifer killed this morning) cooked on the stovetop with onions and apples. It sure was good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Beautiful, cooler, breezy dry weather today made the crew ask for a fall favorite: Meatloaf (I/2 beef & 1/2 venison) with baked potatoes, cukes and beets. Dessert will be left over carrot cake from a gathering at my sister's yesterday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Gorgeous weather here as well. It was 44 when I got up this morning. 

I'm going to bake a ham, and grill asparagus and marinated mini peppers for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of the salmon fillet, fresh salad with garden toms. looks like van. pudding i didn't get made yest. on top of carrot muffin bars topped with fresh peaches.


----------



## susieneddy

Sunday nights dinner was sauteed asparagus and mac & cheese. Monday was a very busy day for us so we ate out. Lunch was some delicious chicken tacos then we went to play darts. On the way home we stopped at a local expat restaurant and had more tacos. This was his 10 pesos a taco night so we each got 4. We both had 2 pulled pork tacos and 2 brisket tacos. His chicken tacos don't even come close to the ones we had earlier that day.

Breakfast was leftover.....wait for it.... No not tacos but sauteed asparagus and mac & cheese but we added bacon to the mac & cheese.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was BLT's. Can't get enough of real tomatoes.

Tonight, just me and DH. Have some cooked leftover chicken breast, thinking of reincarnating it as TexMex. Have had a craving for an Indian taco ever since it was mentioned in another thread, but don't feel the ambition to make the fry bread. Plus it makes way more than needed for 2 people. So probably will just make chicken taco salads and call it a day.


----------



## countryfied2011

I am going to take the leftover roast and gravy and make stew...cornbread on the side and call it a meal~


----------



## CountryMom22

Wanted something quick for dinner so I could enjoy this weather tonight. Se I decided on sloppy joes with corn on the cob. Chocolate pudding for dessert. 

Meals the rest of the week will either be eat what you find or eat at the fair. Fair starts tomorrow and I can smell the funnel cake already!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was homemade yogurt with fresh peach,coffee, slice of homemade bread with Dandelion jelly.
Lunch thin crust veggies pizza,veggies from garden,homemade crust made the other day.
Supper was the last of homemade pizza.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was peach,blueberry with fresh yogurt. Coffee.
Lunch was chicken wings,pasta salad,carrot cake muffin. No icing.
Supper will be Cole slaw,garden fresh tomato, leftovers chicken wings. Dessert will be yogurt with raspberry.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tonite was fire roasted tom pasta sauce with crumbled up meatloaf & rotel burger, sliced tomatoes in small salad & a fresh peach & strawberry shake with sugar sub. sweetner made in the nija.. good stuff!


----------



## Elevenpoint

After having my own fresh rendered lard for pie crust, I am certain I have perfected the fruit pie to my liking. With a bumper garden crop I turned my attention to another pie, pizza.
First, chop tomatoes fresh of vine, I make it pasty, fresh herbs, I want to taste tomato.
Dough is different, thin crust, made with corn syrup, olive oil, baking powder.
Then I lightly sautÃ© mushrooms, not soggy but a bite to them, then I added generous portion of fresh sausage from a hog I got butchered. It does get a blend of cheese added to it.
In the oven now.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Done, pour wheat beer in glass and enjoy.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was my version of salisbury steak, green salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken strips grilled in the micro grill. garden zucinni, onions, peppers, apples & what ever else is hangng out in the fridge & pantry sauted in the skillet. 
making 17 jars of apple cider jam, red hots jam & cider red jam . last 4 jas in the canner now. that should get us thru till next yr & then some. smells great & cn't wait to have some on grainy buttered toast tom. with coffee.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was fresh yogurt with blueberries,poached egg on top of homemade biscuit.
Lunch started a recipe I got on line.
Put the thigh,back of chicken in crock pot last night on low. Fresh thyme,rosemary from the garden,with 2 cups of white dry wine. Made homemade noodles,put them in crock pot with Shiitake mushrooms, let simmer for about hour.
Pretty good.
Supper same as lunch.


----------



## MO_cows

Waldorf chicken salad sandwiches, with watermelon for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

turkey burgers with oven fries, sm. salad, beans in some form . fresh fruit for a sweet treat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers are gone. Starting over in the morning. Making fresh yogurt. Going to attempt to fry chicken. I just learned how to cut up chicken this year. So now time to fry up small batch.


----------



## MO_cows

Hit Hy Vee tonite for some of their 3 day sale bargains. So I brought home some of their fried chicken, mac n cheese and cole slaw and called it dinner. Some of the good buys I was after, boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.59/lb, 49 cents for 24oz bottle of catsup, 99 cents for 64 oz bottled pink grapefruit juice, etc.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooking 2 slim but 15" long pork roasts in the Nesco. sure smells good. i'll reeheat the zuc with mixed vegs i sauted on friday & bake a few garden potatoes & slice garden tomatoes. that wshould make enough for several meals. all leftovers wil go in a bag & into the freezer along with the broth for soup this winter. it smells wonderful. not sure if anyone else gets spices from Planter in downtown kc. but they have a wonderful HUGE selection of any flavor you could even dream of. we biy lots of no salt seasonings & frankly i just don't even seem to miss the salt. if i feel the need for salt i add it when serving. they have hundreds of seasoning combinations, things i never even thot of. out of this word options & not at all pricy.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Going to attempt to fry chicken leg,slice tomatoes from the garden. Maybe small baked potato. Starting over fresh for the week. But like everyone else all leftovers go to the freezer for soup. Next week sometime going to try make chicken enchiladas. Got lots of chicken in both freezers. Beef and pork will be coming in December. Will split my half with my kids. Saves us all money in the long run.


----------



## idahome

hamburgers on the bbq and a roast in the crock pot i'm thinking after my haul of beef from a local buddies ranch


----------



## MO_cows

DS and DGD invited themselves to dinner last nite since DDIL was working the "close" shift. Marinated some of my bargain chicken breasts in pineapple juice, soy sauce and garlic, then grilled them. Foil packs of potatoes, peppers and onion cooked on the grill. With green salad and watermelon.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Going out for late lunch with dd & her dh. At golden corral...a treat for my dh for fathers day. Maybe i won't cook at all today . I think i can deal with that prospect easily.


----------



## CountryMom22

Left over pizza. So tired from the fair this week that this was all I could come up with. I'll start over tomorrow with the homemade meals. At this point, anything not fried sounds wonderful!


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was pork chops and salad with homegrown cantaloupe for dessert!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today I gathered all the tomatoes I could find cooked up tomatoes,sweet peppers,and jalapeno peppers made 3 pints of salsa. My dad felt sorry for me and brought me some that my brother had brought him. Ahh! Family gotta love them.


----------



## pixiedoodle

fixed dh warmed up pork roast & all the trimmings so tonite i better find something dif. i think another turkey burger with fried onions & cheese, salad & vanilla -pnbutter pudding with cool whip & diced fresh peaches on top. we love "comboed" flavors & espevcially with pastas or sweet treats.


----------



## susieneddy

We skipped breakfast yesterday and had an early lunch of beef tacos, refried beans and rice. Dinner last night was Pot Stickers


----------



## Bret

I stopped and traded a dusty LP tank for a clean full one on the way home from work. It had been a long spell since I used the grass grill, as I found out recently by having just enough gas for a squash. 

I want do a couple of beer can chickens for some sandwiches, noodles and freezer for other short term ideas that are needed. Everyone's ideas always make me hungry and that's a good thing, trying to keep on some lbs.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made chicken breast "scallopini" with mushrooms. Green salad on the side.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hungry but don't know what I want?


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be Garlic-Onion chicken with baked potatoes and green beans.


----------



## countryfied2011

Used the NuWave oven again and roasted a chicken, had mashed potatoes, green beans from the garden, stove top stuffing and cranberry sauce.


----------



## PermaAMP

Chipotle beef and cheese quesadillas and for desert double fudge brownies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last nites meal plan didn't happen as i had a doggie vet issue. poor dog has an inflamed oil gland in the center of her back about the sice of a tennis ball. ugly & obviously painful. surgery tom. 8 am. so, i warmed up the beg. laden pasta, baked a garden potato & reheated several dabs of leftover vegs from the fridge.
getting some ugly dental repair done to an old bridge this morning. can't wait....NOT!
lots of soups, jello, pudding the next wk. for me. dh on his own tonite .
everyone's menus look & sound delish !


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, one of my favorite incarnations of "beans n rice". Refried bean burritos with cheese, salsa, onions, with Mexican rice and a little fruit on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

change of plans...6 hrs later i am finally "un-numb from the dental work this morning.
made choc pn butter pudding & i'll warm up the pork roast, the last baked potato, corn on the cob, fresh tomatos, mac & cheese.
tomorrow I'll try to go for something new/different . probably will be reheated turkey burgers with cheese, salad, jello & corn on the cob.
anyone else cooking their un-husked fresh corn in the micro? i love that & the taste is wonderful. i'll never cook corn on the cob any other way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter is staying with us (has been since yesterday morning early) because her momma started nursing school yesterday but she doesn't start kindergarten until next Tuesday. She'll be here through supper tomorrow, her momma doesn't have class on Monday or Friday. 

Yesterday we had a late lunch and had make your own sundaes for dinner. She thought that was the coolest thing ever. 

Tonight we had grilled loin chops and veggies, she had mac n cheese (the orange box kind) and pudding cups for dessert.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have a loaf of Banana Bread in the oven. We are having biscuits and sausage gravy for dinner. I need to use the sausage up. Last Sunday I canned some peaches, hope to can more next week if my friend can get them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chicken with backbone cut out. Snipped the breast bone. Laid the chicken flat,loosen the skin around the legs,breast. Put compound butter under the skin keeps the meat moist,skin crispy. Rice cooked in white wine sauce,fresh green beans. Yum!


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we ended up eating only one meal. We had so many errands to run and the town of Merida was like a parking lot.
We ate at Lapa Lapa and I had 1/2 rack of ribs with fries and Susie had Fajitas with a Cream of mushroom soup. We both had Coca Cola which is a lot different than Coca Cola in the US. The Coke at home uses High Fructose Corn Syrup versus Cane Sugar here. 

That is the first coke I have had in a long time but it was good


----------



## Bret

Glad you could enjoy it


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers chicken,rice,sliced tomatoes for lunch and supper.
Friday will make up some chicken salad,have to make crackers to go with salad.
I'll take the chicken bones and make up chicken stock.
Shred some of the chicken for pulled chicken sandwiches and chicken tacos freeze parts of all.
Quick meals.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a hash with kielbasa, potatoes, peppers and onions. With carrots on the side.

Tonight, oven fried chicken and oven roasted butternut squash. With a green salad. Really looking forward to the squash, don't think I've had it since last fall/winter.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was ham steak with pineapple and brown sugar, oven roasted potatoes with garlic and thyme, sliced tomatoes and green beans. Dessert was brownies.


----------



## countryfied2011

Sprouts has porterhouse and tbone on sale for 5.99lb we stocked up. Tonight supper steak, bake potato, cole slaw and corn on the cob. This is DH's plate. We were gifted some pears(ours arent ready yet) so I made a batch of pear honey, still have enough pears to make maybe 3 more batches


----------



## Bret

Look at the nice fat in and around that T-bone  Yum! I need it.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight will be ground beef with rice and beets.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I also bot my dh 4 of those t-bones but had them cut thinner. First t-bone he's had in probably 5 yrs. He was quite happy to say the least! Maybe i should go back for a few more but he still has strip steak too. 
I see someone has those micro corn stteamer for 2 ears...do they work well? Been thinking about ordering one, should i? Been cooking the corrn in the husk in the micro & that works super well but hot, messy & hard to clean off the silks when it's done. Taste is great tho!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made chicken,pasta casserole for supper. Baking apple crisp now. Ate out yesterday it was wonderful! Sit down eat,no dishes.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight will be homemade smoked andouille sausage and ***** beans and rice.


----------



## Breezy833

Chicken tacos


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to a 3 adult family gatering..7 adults no kids or grndkds in the entire bunch of us. everyone bringing a few things..deviled eggs, ornage jello cream chz. salad & blk. bean & corn salad etc. fresh toms & maybe someting made withh excess zuchini.


----------



## JUDAHL

pixiedoodle said:


> I also bot my dh 4 of those t-bones but had them cut thinner. First t-bone he's had in probably 5 yrs. He was quite happy to say the least! Maybe i should go back for a few more but he still has strip steak too.
> I see someone has those micro corn stteamer for 2 ears...do they work well? Been thinking about ordering one, should i? Been cooking the corrn in the husk in the micro & that works super well but hot, messy & hard to clean off the silks when it's done. Taste is great tho!


Those micro corn steamer work well. We have had one for about 5 years. Since there are only the two of us, that's just enough.


----------



## pixiedoodle

warmed up leftovers from yesterdays gathering with friends..BBQ beans, fresh potato salad, bbq shredded pork, orange jello & carrot cake bars wit cool whip.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight's dinner was smoked sausage with beans and rice


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper was sauced ham,cheese souffe.
2 thinly sliced mushrooms, 1 piece of ham slivered,3 eggs beaten with a splash of white wine,pinch of white pepper,small hand full of grated cheese.
Well greased souffe dish,cooked this in microwave 3 pushes of beverage button. Rose beautifully.
Fresh peach mighty fine.


----------



## TheKingsTable

I made homemade tortillas with einkorn flour -- great flavor. Added fajita seasoning, ground beef, garden tomatoes, and cheese.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of the baked pork from last week, a salad & corn on the cob & multigrain rice with home canned stewed toms as the liquid.. morning glorry muffin square for a seet treat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ham and 15 bean soup,peach,apple crisp.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made 4 miniature raisin pies,4 peach pies, 4 Dutch apple pies for the freezer.
6 quarts of apple frozen.
Used up my half bushel of Gala apples.
Putting up for taste of summer in winter about February.
Will be putting up pot pies too next week.


----------



## MO_cows

Had some pork steak I wanted to grill, but DH didn't get home in time. So I put the cast iron grill on the stove. Set off the smoke alarm, maybe I preheated a little too much. Oops. With spinach salad and corn on the cob. Here's a tip - if you use a vacuum sealer, no need to blanch sweet corn for freezing. It was just as sweet and fresh tasting as the day it was picked.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of the leftover bbq pork from the gathering along with potato salad, baked beans & side salad for tonite & the last morning glory muffin bars....time to make a new 17x19 inch pan full. got lots of frozen fruits & tons of carrots to use up.
only spent $18. for groceryies this week & will try to continue to only fill in the missing items we need for each week since we have quite a meat supply put back in the freezers. clearing out the side freezer today to see what treasures got shoved to the back. i'll sort, re-arrange & shuffle what i can to the big freezer & use up the odds & end this week in whatever way i can. i suspect i will find a lot of small dabs that will go in a "soup scrap" container. almost time to start making some soups for the freezer to be enjoyed this winter. i still have several already out there but need to use up the scraps & make a new batch for this coming fall & winter.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we met some friends for dinner at La Terracita. It is a local restaurant that stays busy all the time with locals. We hardly see any ex-pats in the place. This was our third time there and we haven't had a bad meal. 

I finally got my Pulpo Frito (fried octopus). It was absolutely delicious. Susie had Pescado Frito (Fried fish). Our neighbors had Pulpo Ajo (octopus in a garlic sauce) and Pescado in a crema sauce. Lots of beer and margaritas were consumed.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent the day de-frosting my supposedly frost free freezer! So dinner is ribs with mashed potatoes and green beans.

The kids walked in and asked what the special occasion is!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was poached egg,slivered ham,sweet basil.
Lunch was a treat, Sonic hamburger kids meal
Supper was leftovers ham and 15 bean soup, mayo hot rolls,last peach in the fruit bowl.
Won't need groceries this week. Using up the last of garden produce.


----------



## susieneddy

I went and met some of our new neighbors tonight for dinner. They live 2 doors down from our house in Chelem. I had the fish and chips which was very good. hard to find bad fish here. Susie said she made tuna fish for dinner 

We are having a new mattress delivered tonight (suppose to be here by 9PM) and are still waiting on our new stove for our island in the kitchen. So poor Susie has to stay home and wait for the deliveries since they are in her name and you need and ID to take possession.
Hopefully she will be able to get out of the house tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast stir fry. Hy Vee has a nice frozen stir fry veggie blend with sugar snap peas, mushrooms, etc. Been watching the carbs but I went ahead and tossed in some noodles with this one and it really hit the spot. All things in moderation as they say.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made mistake cake for youngest son's birthday,5 September. Truly Labor Day for me 32 years ago. Mistake cake makes full sheet cake size, but I cut it down by 3/4 of the recipe. Made it diabetic friendly. Which means whatever I have in the pantry.


----------



## badkitty

We just brought in the squash harvest, so it'll be pumpkin everything for the next bit - we've missed having them! We had pumpkin stuffed with sausage and rice for dinner last night, and this morning, my husband made Red Kuri (squash) and raisin muffins. Yum.


----------



## CountryMom22

Keilbasa with oven roasted potatoes and beets. Angel food cake with berries and whipped cream for dessert. 

Youngest son wanted to start with dessert to be sure he wouldn't run out of room!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was breakfast.
Bacon,eggs over easy,tomato from the garden,sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight hubby and I are going out to celebrate our 23rd anniversary. Both the kids will be out with friends and since our actual anniversary is tomorrow, we usually celebrate the day before. We lost some friends on 9/11 and just can't bring ourselves to celebrate on that day, so the night before it is!

I don't even care where we go or what we eat as long as I don't have to cook it or do dishes!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a one skillet wonder with little smoky sausages, sweet red peppers and onion. Spinach salad on the side. 

Tonight, we shall be dining out. Going to what should be a very nice birthday party, at a casino so the food should be great. The guest of honor is a cancer survivor so it should be quite a celebration.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Congratulations CountryMom22!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Enjoy Mo_cows!
Everybody deserves a night off from cooking,dishes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

lots of leftovers to finish off today. quite a combo of odds & end from this weeks daily cooking. however if it's all edible we don't care what the combo is. making a choc cake with holes poked & caramel oured over it & cool whip for topping. ater a few days i will semi-frz. it, cut into sqs & re-package in baggies for the freezer to enjoy over the next few months. hopefully i find find a piece or 2 of it next jan & be thrilled with the "found treasure".


----------



## CountryMom22

Pixie that cake sounds delicious! I'll have to try that.

Dinner tonight is meatloaf and a salad. Brownies with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Not cooking tonight,had lunch out. Late at that. Still full,no cooking,no dishes. Sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, ground sirloin patties with corn on the cob and a green bean salad.

Tonight, had to pick up some things at Sams club so a $5 rotisserie chicken and kale salad in a bag for dinner.

For tomorrow I think I will throw an arm roast in the crock pot with some chiles, garlic and onion then shred for burritos. Don't even have to thaw it first.


----------



## romysbaskets

I was feeling curry...so I opened a can of coconut cream, cooked up an anaheim pepper chopped with garlic, carrots and broccoli. I thawed out a handfull of shrimp for hubby's and then I cooked up quinoa and topped this with fresh cilantro and seasoned the sauce it created with cumin, salt, pepper and curry.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CountryMom22 said:


> Pixie that cake sounds delicious! I'll have to try that.
> 
> Dinner tonight is meatloaf and a salad. Brownies with ice cream for dessert.


 i changed the cake plan & didn't add the carmel this time..instead i added 2 cups of fresh blueberrys to the mix & it bakes up soooo very moist. I topped with cool-whip. delish!


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was pork chops, baked potatoes and corn on the cob. Cantalope with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper was homemade hamburgers,home fries,cheese,apple quartered with peanut butter.


----------



## CountryMom22

Supper was oven fried chicken and a salad. No plans for dessert, just eat what you can find!


----------



## pixiedoodle

ran out of fresh produce & basics...loaded with meat things however. so, i hit aldi's, sprouts & chopper for fresh produce & houswhold items. spent nearly $80 but hope i won't have to go back for anything except orange pop & burger buns for the next 2 weeks. i feel like we are loaded up on all the necessities but then again i think that every time i go to the store....
i made 3 lbs of grnd beef into 13 seasoned burgers, baked them off in the oven & bagged each in a baggie for the frzer except for saving one out for dh for his evening meal. also micro steamed 2 ears of corn. i ate too much popcorn today so i only ate corn. kitchen cleaned up, & ready for a new day tom. with a different item on the menu which i believe will be breaded shrimp for dh. side salad & choc cake for sweet treat. i was surprised to find 2 boxes of the breaded shrimp at aldis today. haven't seen any since christmas. took both boxes. he'll make that into 4 meals by adding other sides.ok by me as i don't touch seafood or fish of any sort. 
cupboards & freezers full & we feel blessed.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today was leftovers day!
Scramble eggs,sausage,toast breakfast.
Lunch: chicken casserole,green beans,apple quartered,2 teaspoon of peanut butter.
Supper: small baked potato corn chowder,applesauce


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making the first stew of the season today. It's of the beef and Italian variety, and smells good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to take the easy route & re-heat a turkey burger & i'll add a salad & a bowl of home canned tomato soup with cheese added. better cut a sq. of choc blueberry cake with cool whip for a sweet treat. the cake is almost gone finally so maybe i should put few pieces into the frzr. for later down the road..
BTW, that sup sounds really good. cool & rainny here today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I couldn't decide what to fix today, I'm in a cooking rut, but decided on grilled pork loin chops and something...


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh decided we NEEDED to have chinese so we did. got enough leftoverfor 2 or 3 mre meals. so, i don't mind not cooking today. i did grind green toms up in the ninja & water bath canned them. ended up with 6 pts. i use ot to make a green tom. spice cake that is super good. i'll add these to the 6 pts i have canned from last yr & that should get us thru another winter enjoying green tom spice cake.
so, no cooking today & MAYBE NOT TOM. EITHER. leftoveers are always welcome in tis house!


----------



## CountryMom22

I know what you mean about leftovers being welcome, Pixie. Most nights I plan the menu based on what will leave me with the most leftovers so hubby can take them to work for lunch.

I spent the whole day at the local antique tractor and engine show working the kitchen. I had to come home and make dinner for youngest son before he goes skating tonight so I decided on BLT's. I can't stand the thought of eating after being around this food all day even though I didn't eat a bite. Have to go back and put in another day tomorrow, so I don't know what dinner tomorrow will be.

But I can tell you what it won't be: Porkroll, bacon, eggs, sausage sandwiches, burgers or hot dogs!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I couldn't decide what to fix today, I'm in a cooking rut, but decided on grilled pork loin chops and something...


With marinated grilled mini peppers and grilled romaine. 

It's almost cool enough for bacon mac n cheese.


----------



## vicker

Split pea soup and cornbread, and it's almost done.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'm thinking that it's about time to dig out that recipe for that extra good lentil soup. it's the best lentil soup i have ever had. i sure thot i had a bag of them in the freezer door but must have used the last of them last spring. better get that on my grocery list of staples for the winter. got lots of broth in the frzer & meat scraps i've been saving to make several batches of soups to freeze for winter consumption. i love the first really cold ugly rainy snowy sort of messy day of the fall & having a big pot of beans simmering on the stove & a hot pan of cornbread to make it all better...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a recipe I saw on Facebook- melt in your mouth baked chicken. It's just chicken breast with plain yogurt mixed with garlic and Parmesan cheese. It's worth a try. With roasted brussel sprouts and steamed asparagus.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got a small steak,(roast for me)1 potato,few carrots,large slice onion diced,mushrooms dehydrated in the crock pot for supper tonight. Stew tomorrow,potpies for winter.


----------



## pixiedoodle

thawing out a no salt seasoned burger-one of a dzn I made & froze early last week . i'll ad salad & beans of some sort. 
maybe tom. i can get some broth thawed from the frzer & make a batch of soup for the frzer. geting a lot of broth stashed in the frzr. i think it's time to do a soup-a-thon this coming week. they say the cool is coming to ks for next week. it will take that long to thaw out all of that broth.. i have chicken, turkey, pork & roast beef broth just waiting to be turned into some fabulous soups & refrozen for winter enjoyment.


----------



## CountryMom22

Ham steak, salad and pineapple. Spice cake for dessert.


----------



## Bret

Notice a theme of meat in my diet? I put the last chuck roast from the freezer in the pressure cooker late last night. When browned on both sides I tossed a can of beefy mushroom soup with water and buttoned it up in the pressure cooker. I don't eat enough and regular and sometimes I need meat. It's simple and tastes good to me.

I have been carrying a recipe in my pocket that I found on line for a rich looking cornbread over onions like an upside down cake. I have been carrying a copy in my pocket for three weeks. I must be trying to take it in through my skin like a smoking patch.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Bret said:


> Notice a theme of meat in my diet? I put the last chuck roast from the freezer in the pressure cooker late last night. When browned on both sides I tossed a can of beefy mushroom soup with water and buttoned it up in the pressure cooker. I don't eat enough and regular and sometimes I need meat. It's simple and tastes good to me.
> 
> I have been carrying a recipe in my pocket that I found on line for a rich looking cornbread over onions like an upside down cake. I have been carrying a copy in my pocket for three weeks. I must be trying to take it in through my skin like a smoking patch.


that cornbread over onion sounds delish! would you share tat recipe please? sounds like somehing we'd love. anything that has cornbread or onion's in it has to be good...right?


----------



## pixiedoodle

looks like a batch of leftover this & that for this evening. there's a fair mix of odds & ends & i refuse to put them into the frzr so i'll somehow combine it into something fabulous.... or NOT. but i'll make it all edible & add some orange jello with grated carrots & a bit of cool whip to make it good.
need to pull out a couple of frozen ckn strips to thaw & cook in the micro grill for tom. maybe i can make fried potatoes in the skillet, spicy & crispy. always a side salad with nealy every evening meal.


----------



## Bret

pixiedoodle said:


> that cornbread over onion sounds delish! would you share tat recipe please? sounds like somehing we'd love. anything that has cornbread or onion's in it has to be good...right?


"Upside-Down Cheesy Onion Cornbread" may lead you to a Betty Crocker site with an appetizing video. If that doesn't work, I'll figure something else out for ya. I like the cast iron too.

All the best.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork spiedies (it's a regional thing) potato salad, and grilled asparagus for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Bret said:


> "Upside-Down Cheesy Onion Cornbread" may lead you to a Betty Crocker site with an appetizing video. If that doesn't work, I'll figure something else out for ya. I like the cast iron too.
> 
> All the best.


Here is the link to it

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...ornbread/4db5cb54-b361-4f60-a8da-4165f435baf0


----------



## Bret

Thanks Team.


----------



## CountryMom22

Keilbasa and salad with watermelon for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

I fell out of the loop on this thread for awhile, bu y'all didn't miss much. Not any extra good dinners lately. Tonite, chicken breast with mushrooms, lemon and garlic and made a pan sauce. With my cottage cheese ranch salad on the side. 

I am ready for cooler weather and the seasonal menu change. DH has been whining for chili but I don't want to make it or eat it when it's this hot. We hit the 90's again today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made tuna mushrooms casserole. Ate it for lunch, supper probably tomorrow too. Was something different,easy. Still haven't made bread,tortillas, or anything else. Took long nap,feeling better. Been hot and humid around here,not hungry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled cedar plank salmon and romaine, and I think sauteed zucchini and yellow squash with sweet onion.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Last of the chinese leftovers for tonite. Side salad to go with it. Dh brot home evening meal from sonic yest. Nice change. I had gotten to hot while out running errands & it made me feel awful. Not having to cook tho made me feel better!


----------



## susieneddy

Lunch today was chicken in a mole sauce with some rice. There was enough for dinner tonight


----------



## countryfied2011

Shepard's Pie last night and leftover tonight


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a seasoned pork butt in the crockpot for carnitas. Along with pico de gallo and queso fresco, plus black beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Dh gone to take care of business for his mom so i will just be eating junk while he's gone. One of my easiest meals is cereal...love grear grains with the nuts raisens etc. Easy!


----------



## Txsteader

Cooked a pot roast yesterday, wishful thinking that it's autumn and time for pot roast...even though it was 85 degrees 

Made soft tacos today. We'll have grilled cheese for supper with hatch pepper montereyjack/cheddar cheeses. :b

Planned for tomorrow's dinner is smoked ham, mashed taters and asparagus. MMMgood


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Yesterday I roasted two chicken leg quarters,root vegetables( potatoes,carrots,onion,) one small spaghetti squash in small roaster.
Baked for your and half at 350*.
Had one leg quarter for supper tonight.
Lunch was medium side salad; spring greens,mozzeralla cheese crumbles,toasted walnuts, chopped apple vingar and oil salad dressing.
Everything was delicious.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was a chicken curry soup, very good for a first time recipe I'll tweak it when I make it next. 

Tonight is shrimp, tomatoes, and feta. Our youngest is coming in for a quick visit and I think she'll like it.

There will be half moon cookies for dessert, they are her favorite and she can't find "good" ones in Virginia.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, DS and DGD invited themselves to dinner since DDIL got the closing shift at work. We had chicken breast, oven roasted butternut squash and corn on the cob. 

We had brunch today, got off to a slow start. Bacon and pancakes with a fruit compote topping. Less sugar than syrup. Was gifted with a dozen duck eggs, used 2 in the pancakes and need to do some baking to use them up. 

'Drunken Pot Roast' for dinner, with the meat braised in burgundy wine.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was beef chuck strips cooked with carrots and onions, onion gravy and mashed potatoes. A bottle of red wine to wash it down


----------



## PermaAMP

Last nights dinner was salmon marinated in brown sugar, soy sauce, garlic and ginger then topped with minced purslane and the side was Asian mixed vegetables.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner last night was pork roast, mashed potatoes and corn.

Dinner tonight is Lemon Pepper chicken, twice baked potatoes and green beans. I made cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was cereal
Lunch was celery sticks with peanut butter,raisins,carrot coins pretty good
Supper was small baked potato,corn on cob, pork steak with Rosemary sauce very good


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Decided to splurge, I am tire of cooking and cleaning all the time.
Pizza hut box dinner for the next several days.
Taste mighty fine too.


----------



## CountryMom22

I always loved Pizza Hut pizza but the one in town here closed down a few years ago. Didn't get to eat there more than two or three times as I'm the only one in the family that likes Pizza Hut. Figures.

Dinner tonight was sloppy joes with a chopped salad. I just put the meat over my salad, but everyone else used burger buns. They all thought I was crazy.

So what else is new!


----------



## pixiedoodle

boneless porkchops for dh with brown sugar winter squash, baked potato, green beans. leftover peach cream ie for sweet treat later .


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was andouille sausage with macaroni, tomatoes, jalapenos, onions topped off with mozzarella cheese with a bottle of red wine.


----------



## pixiedoodle

susieneddy said:


> dinner tonight was andouille sausage with macaroni, tomatoes, jalapenos, onions topped off with mozzarella cheese with a bottle of red wine.


that sounds so good i think i may try a version of it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite dh will finish up the taco meat, refried beans etc along with salad. Also he can have another piece of fresh peach cream pie. The pie is ok but i sure don't care for instant pudding which is part of it. Next time i think i will just make cooked pudding & when it's ice cold i'll add the whipped cream & try that pie again. It would be good made with other fresh fruits as well . Blueberry or strawberry sounds pretty good as well.
Need to make some tapioca as that is one of my fav's when ice cold. Let's face it i love high fat, high sugar, creammy things!


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, tomato soup and grilled cheese. Made the soup fresh from some homegrown tomatoes that I pureed and froze.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper will be leftovers pizza again. Froze the rest of it


----------



## CountryMom22

Supper tonight was Fried Tilapia with leftover mashed potatoes, green beans and homemade rolls. Just trying to use up the odds and ends.

Youngest son cooked alongside me. Think we are going to make this a regular thing. It was fun.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea... but it will involve chicken breast because that's what is thawed in the 'fridge.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i'll cook up a smal pot of chili. may be the only one i make this yr. dh likes hot dogs with his & cheese. i better pick up a pkg. of fritos for him to go with that. still have peach cream pie so maybe that will get finished off tonite as well. need to get with the prigram & get some soups started. actualy i think i have a ocntainer of green chile chkn. soup leftover from last winter. sounds sorta good today. 
picked the rest of the heirloom beans to dry yest. half i shelled & waiting for the other half to yellow up first befor i shell them. need to take these shelled to drying racks i the basement.


----------



## CountryMom22

Cold, rainy and dreary here so dinner is ham, baked potatoes and beets.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Dinner was my version of Thai Pad Pork and noodles.
Cup of diced celery leaves and all.
Half cup halved cherry tomatoes
Quartered onion chopped
1 clove of garlic smashed the finely chopped
2 tsb can all oil sauteed everything in.
2 white button mushrooms sliced
2 sliced portobello mushrooms
Thai Rice noodles


----------



## MoBookworm1957

One pork chop finely sliced


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was oven fried chicken, green salad, and peas with sweet onions. The last of the frozen homegrown peas from Big Garden Friend.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was just BLT's and salad. Trying to use up some of these tomatoes taking up space on my kitchen counter.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover pot roast and gravy became the basis of beef vegetable soup. Maybe I should cross post in the tightwad thread, probably don't have more than $2 in the whole pot of soup, but it sure was good.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Having Hamburg for lunch,meatloaf for supper,small steak in crock pot for roast then beef vegetable soup.


----------



## doozie

Not in the mood to cook today. Breakfast was applesauce bread, lunch was corn on the cob and a sandwich from leftover pork roast, dinner will be BLT and maybe soup.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i heated some chicken & green chilie soup i drug out of freezer from last winter. just enough left for one more bowl. chili with hot dog chunks for dh later & maybe a bowl tom. after that it gets divided & goes into the frzr. to be enjoyed later this winter. tomorrow i will use some of my frozen chicken broth & maybe add home made noodles. that will also go to the freezer to enjoy when the weather gets colder. decided i'll get started making a dif. type of soup each day with my saved broths. shouldn't take too long to have all that broth turned into several differnet types of soups to be enjoyed this winter.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got crock pot of chili cooking, instead of roast.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to try to gett noodle mae today. as for preppeing meals today it's a You findit, yu cook it you eat it sort of day around here. i have laundry to get done & noodles to make & ckn ndle soup to make. anything else & you're on your own.


----------



## MO_cows

I worked an event yesterday, came home starved and worn out. The guys got a take n bake pizza. 

For tonite, steaks on the grill. With mushrooms cooked in butter to top them, green salad, and vegetables to be named later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's damp, dreary, and cool, so it may be the day for the first bacon mac n cheese of the season.


----------



## Txsteader

Beautiful autumn weather today, couldn't ask for a prettier day. DGS and his girlfriend are coming this afternoon for a picnic. We'll have grilled chicken, pinto beans, potato salad and whatever the kids bring.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chili in the crock pot,made with leftovers meatloaf balls(I cook my meatloaf balls in muffin tin), last of the red tomatoes out of garden. Have to make up some tortillas for burritos and fajatillas tomorrow. Chili kinda day


----------



## pixiedoodle

Todayi found NO chicken broth but i sure found a LOT of turkey broth & turkey scraps so i made the noodles, thawed all the turkey broth & meat scraps together, dropped in the noodles, added a bit more roux to thicken & came out with two giant butter tubs & 4 cool whip tubs of turkey & noodele soup plus the 2 big bowls of it we ate. i've already sent 3 or 4 containers to the freezer. tomorrow I' get the pork broth out & maake some sort of pork soup/stew , save out 2 servings & the rest will go back into the freezer in cool whip containers for winter enjoyment. only found one big tub of roast beef broth so that will get made into stew in a few days. found more parboiled beans than i thot i had & i'll work on that closer to next weekend. when we get the next cold rainny front come thru i'll make up beans & spicy cornbread to enjoy & the rest will go to the freezer. i looked to see how many pints of tom soup concentrate i had left on the canning shelves & i think it's enough for this winter & the winter next. 
i can see that as we are aging we are eating less & i am trying hard to cook smaler amounts. that's good in that the frozen meat supply should last a long time for my meat loving husband. some days i think i am so old i should just quit cooking & move next door to a burger king or popeyes chicken!


----------



## romysbaskets

Our dinner was beer battered shrimp, batter was made with spelt flour with homemade cocktail sauce. Then I made sauteed shredded zucchini, baked tomato halves with parmesan, romano blend with herbs, sliced pears and narrow finger sized slices of cheese melted tuna salad bread.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be meatloaf: 1/2 beef and 1/2 venison, baked potatoes and broccoli. This means we are now out of venison so I hope my dear brother gets another deer for me this season.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight is the last of meatloaf chili, grained bread,butterscotch pudding. Simple filling.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm putting a top round roast in the crock pot with pepperoncini and their juice. Plus a couple veggies.


----------



## JUDAHL

This morning it's cool and breeze. Lovely. Today we will have potatoes and ham in crock pot.


----------



## Txsteader

romysbaskets said:


> Our dinner was beer battered shrimp, batter was made with spelt flour with homemade cocktail sauce.


Oooo, that reminds me, I've got some tilapia fillets in the freezer. We'll be eating leftovers today but I think tomorrow we'll have beer-battered fillets, french fries and a salad. 

Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Beef fajatilias, Mexican cornbread,baked potatoes,then fried in bacon grease. Yum!


----------



## pixiedoodle

a small bowl of soup salad & about 6 beaded shrimp i'll fry in the little skillet for dh. soup for me. 
JUDHAL, glad to see you one here!!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i forgot , yesterday i thawed out a container of pork broth & tossed in every veg i had in this house & a hanful of pasta & some cayenne & let it simmer all afternoon. dh thot it was HOT.... i put most of it into cool whip containers & stuck in in the big freezer for this winters soup of the day selection. today i'm digging out the rost beef broth, adding vegs & making what we call stew. i think that is almst all of the brths i had except for the par-boiled heirloom beans & broth i saved from pre-last soring. better get busy & get that stew started.


----------



## Jlynnp

So far this week I have canned 23 cans of applesauce. I have a big pot of apple butter cooking down now. Once that is doe I still have about 2/3s of a bushel of apples left to turn into sauce and of course a pie to make. Then I will start on the pumpkins and squash, get them pureed and in the freezer. Supper tonight is goulash left over from last nights dinner. I am to tired to make bread so it is store bought bread tonight.


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was BBQ Chicken, salad and corn on the cob. Homemade brownies for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, the old standby tuna pie. Kicked it up a notch with sauteed mushrooms and sweet onions, it was good. With green salad.

Tonite, cut and pounded out chicken breast scallopini. Seasoned with lemon and garlic. With a vegetable medley and green salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baked a tuna,mushroom noodle bake( tuna casserole). Side salad,corn on cob. Leftovers for supper. Start fresh in morning.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new crockpot recipe for unrolled cabbage I found on FB. It's basically deconstructed cabbage rolls (one of the finest foods on the planet) so I hope this is tasty cuz it's a whole lot easier.

I'm putting away summer clothes and getting out winter, which is an all day ordeal involving at least two hours ironing. So supper has to be in a slow cooker cuz I will be exhausted.


----------



## Txsteader

Chicken piccata, mashed potatoes, asparagus.


----------



## CountryMom22

So warm and sunny here that we decided to have a "summer dinner".... burgers, salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## MO_cows

Jambalaya with sausage and shrimp.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The high today is supposed to be 73, so spice rubbed grilled pork loin chops, grilled romaine, and sauteed broccoli. 

The deconstructed cabbage rolls were good, but needed something. I'll play with the recipe next time.


----------



## CountryMom22

Even though it was another beautiful day, the kids asked for homemade chicken soup and rolls. It was good even if it wasn't cold out!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers today,wasn't even my leftovers. Dad tried new Pizza Hut pizza. They ate 1 piece each,so got the pizza, dad went to Sonic ordered chicken strip dinners for the two of them. Got 1 full dinner, they shared 1. And they had leftovers from the one.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The temperature is going to drop and it will rain most of the day, so I'm going to try a new soup recipe. It's green curry (with a ton of veggies) and I'm going to add shrimp to bring the protein level up.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was a boneless sirloin steak with a baked potato and a salad.

Breakfast was fried eggs over easy, the leftover steak cooked with onions and potatoes.


----------



## doozie

Chili is simmering in the crockpot for tonight with some digitilini pasta to make it Chili Mac and some crispy crunchy French bread to dip. Not sure we will need anything else to go with it.


----------



## Chief Cook

End of the season, Black Eyed Peas, homemade corn bread, fried potatoes, iced tea. yum, yum.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had company so we grilled out some Zaycon Chicken breast and thighs along with some corn on the cob and a salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

made a LONG mad trip to Grosebeck tx for a funeral on friday. the roads were packed with OU football fans headed to dallas for the big game. took 11 hrs to get there from kc. we sat in 5 o'clock traffic in ft. worth for way over an hour. wow! LOOOOONG trip. the good news was that we ate at a place called the Sale Barn inn Grosebeck. everything cooked from scratch & most likely deep fried. OMG! i don't even like meat but the fired chickne strips were nearly the size of a giant ckn breast & i haven't had chikn like that in more than 40 yrs. also a piece of made from scratch coconut pie that was 5" tall. oh my!! i brot the leftovers home fro clear down there to KC. & we ate on them last ntite after another 11 hr drive home. too bad they are all gone cause i am too tired to cook today!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, broiled our "next to the last" package of rib steaks from our last beef. With pan fried sweet potatoes and broccoli. 

I have mixed up a "house seasoning" in a little jelly jar and it is so convenient! I used a Tbsp. each of kosher salt and coarse grind pepper, then added in a teaspoon each of garlic powder, cajun seasoning, and bbq rub. Just grab a pinch and sprinkle on meat or veggies either one. Old Bay would probably make a good substitute for the bbq rub.


----------



## Elffriend

It's Canadian Thanksgiving here today so:
Turkey
Dressing
Mashed Potatoes
Cheesy Cauliflower Casserole
Green Bean Casserole
Corn
Cranberry Sauce
Rolls 
Apple Cider
Chardonnay
Pumpkin Pie
French Silk Pie


----------



## Txsteader

Yesterday, smothered hamburger steak w/ onion gravy, mashed taters, green beans.

Today, after weeding/mulching the rest of the rose garden, helping DH put a new blade on the riding mower, pruning a few low-hanging limbs w/ the bow saw, the best I could do was BLTs.


----------



## pixiedoodle

decided to reheat chicken & noodles i made thursday before we drove to southern tx. sure came in handy today & tasted GOOD! we are both exhausted from the 13 hr sdrive down & another 11 hrs or so driving back yesterday. too old for long trips i think & besides we missed our furry friends.


----------



## CountryMom22

I didn't have to cook over the weekend as youngest son and I ate dinner with some friends at one of their catering events on Saturday and ate pizza for dinner on Sunday at a friends birthday party. I left plenty of leftovers for hubby, so he was happy, too.

Tonight we had bbq pork chops, green beans and corn on the cob. Toll house cookies for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

all that fab food from grosebeck tx is gone so tonite i will micro grill a huge swai fillet for dh. i'll use up some salad makings that are on their last leg & whatever else thaat needs to be finished off in the fridge. it will take me 2 days to catch up on the laundry! hw can 2 old people dirty so many clothes in a week?!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baked bread for my two week supply. Most will go in freezer.
12 apple walnut muffins, 4 miniature loaves of apple walnut bread.
Pan of 6 whole wheat cinnamon rolls, 6 miniature loaves of whole wheat bread.
Making childhood comfort food for supper,whole wheat pigs in blanket,corn on cob,side salad,green beans.
Starting the week over fresh.
Got new recipes for defined chicken thigh stuffed with mozzarella cheese,dill pickle,brown mustard,wrapped in 2-4 slices of bacon broiled.
Spaghetti squash, topped with homemade mushrooms sauce. At least it sounds good.
That should be at least 2 maybe 3 meals.
Another day will be 15 bean soup with corn bread muffins.
Need at least one fish dinner,and one beef or pork dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was cheese and broccoli soup in bread bowls at our daughter's house. It was delicious, but pretty much my _weekly_ carb allotment. A definite cheat day. 

Tonight is spaghetti and meatballs with fresh pasta, and salad. I'm not a huge red sauce fan so I'll probably have a larger salad and a small side of pasta with basil pesto.


----------



## pixiedoodle

got that inner ear off balance thing today so no cooking...dh is on his own.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

,got 15 bean soup in the crock pot.will make corn bread up later,broil small beef steak that's supper.


----------



## Bret

Interesting. I can get full and lose my appetite after reading a cookbook for an hour.

This thread only makes me hungry. 

And I keep thinking "You don't have to be hungry at Homesteadingtodaycookingonly.com" to the tune of you don't have to lonely...


----------



## Txsteader

Fried chicken tenders, cauliflower-mashed potatoes, simple lettuce/tomato salad, french bread. 

Just got a good report on my cholesterol level so it's grilled cheese for supper.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork roast braised in apple cider. Continuing the apple theme, Waldorf-type salad. And broccoli.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still fighting that inner ear thing. today it is coming & going. sure hard to function like that! i'll fry 2 boneless pork chops in the micro grill tonite & add whatever veg i have in the fridge. think i still have 2 fresh corn on the cobs in the fridge, so better zap those in the micro. what a crazy week this has been!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Took 15 bean soup it became 15 bean chili. Simmering away in crock pot.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is steak sandwiches and Ceasar salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Leftovers.


----------



## MO_cows

Finally the weather has become fall-ish. It was 35 degrees this morning, frost on the pumpkin as the saying goes. So tonight, DH got his pot of chili he has been asking for. Only 2 kinds of beans, not even close to 15. But 4 kinds of chiles to give a complex, deep flavor. Boo hoo, this used the last of our homegrown ground beef. The freezer is looking bare. 

The leftover chili will become chili dogs in a few days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Plain yogurt and asiago cheese baked chicken breast, either brown butter gnocchi or salad, and a veg.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover boneless chop for dh, fresh salad & whatever veg i find in the fridge or pantry. canned fruit & vegs running out. time to re-stock. trying to keep it limited to only needed items. need a trip to store to do just that. no meat needed for quite a while for sure. produce is GONE except for potatoes & onions. better make a box of jello today too. jello & pudding is always a good sweet treat that's easy & quick.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Took 15 bean chili,threw in hand full of white rice,into pot,served beef hot dogs,mighty fine. 3 full size meals out of a cup and half dry 15 bean soup mix.
Which I soak overnight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

mobookworm1957 said:


> took 15 bean chili,threw in hand full of white rice,into pot,served beef hot dogs,mighty fine. 3 full size meals out of a cup and half dry 15 bean soup mix.
> Which i soak overnight.


that sounds so good i am going to try it this week . We will all love it. I can almost taste it now! Thanks for shring!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

You're welcome


----------



## Irish Pixie

I dunno what to cook. It's supposed to be 65 and gorgeous, so maybe grilled ribeyes or pork loin chops, romaine, and mini peppers.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, leftovers. Tonight, not a clue. It will be just me and DH so maybe it's a good night to go out.......


----------



## pixiedoodle

untill this front gets thru here i don't even want to get up. never know these old knees could ache this much! dh will reheat leftovers from yest. & the day before. think there is a porkchop and there is a strip steak & a few other vegs so he can surely re-heat that on his own. hope this front is thru here tonite cause it is causing me terrible knee & neck pain. yikes 70 isn't much fun the past few days.!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made vegetable,beef soup yesterday. Will finish that up today, with homemade wheat bread croutons,side salad,spring mix,cherry tomatoes,cheese,green onions,minced garlic,slivers of cheese. Supper I have no clue! Maybe homemade pizza,veggies,cheese,bacon,sausage.


----------



## jurlcrank

Storms here in the panhandle of Idaho today. Just moved here from the deep south where I was born and lived my whole life. Now at 51 I'm learning how to adapt all my homesteading skills to a new climate and that includes cooking in a different altitude! Surprised how much of a difference it makes, especially in baking. Made my darling husband one of his favorite breakfasts, my southern breakfast casserole. Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## CountryMom22

Only me and youngest son home tonight so we're making homemade pizza and salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My husband has overtime today, it's supposed to be until noon but from prior experience he'll be home around 3:30, and requested his favorite meal- pepperoncini roast. It's very easy, with little prep so it's one of my favorites too. It travels well, and he'll be too tired to eat a whole meal, so I'll make it to go and he'll eat it at work tonight. 

I'll make a cheese and olive plate for him to snack on before he goes to bed.


----------



## pixiedoodle

jurlcrank said:


> Storms here in the panhandle of Idaho today. Just moved here from the deep south where I was born and lived my whole life. Now at 51 I'm learning how to adapt all my homesteading skills to a new climate and that includes cooking in a different altitude! Surprised how much of a difference it makes, especially in baking. Made my darling husband one of his favorite breakfasts, my southern breakfast casserole. Happy Saturday to all.


wow! looks beautiful as well as tasty. what is in it? looks like something that should be in my oven right now!


----------



## vicker

Catfish stew, heavy on the catfish, for supper and dinner, and supper... For the rest of the week. I'm broke.  I can make one beef fried rice for a break for two meals. Hey, if you have to eat the same thing for a week, make it something good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

vicker, been there done that. if you can swing a bag of beans, they go a long way! Just about anything can be turned into soup, so get creative. some of our best meals have bee made from nothing but scraps & nothing wrong with that!
today i am re-heating one & a half grilled chicken strip, leftover vegs & whatever else iis ready to eat. cooking up a pot of wild rice mix & letting it set till tomorrow & then i'll see what creative things i can add it to. love it mixed with other items, vegs, even some fruits. i'll work with what's in here. I think you can make soup from just about anything & i intend to make another batch of scrap soup today or tom. always something to be used. it's in the 80's here for a few days then cooling off again so those mixed dryied beans i par boiled last spring may get re-newed with a fresh piece of ham scraps & cornbread on the next chilly day. better get them thawing today.


----------



## Bret

Not cooking but it's fun--too much milk on hand so at lunch I filled a metal tumbler with too much sugar, a dash of salt, a splash on real vanilla extract and filled to a couple inches from the top with milk. Stir when I can until frozen...which will be solid when I get home.  Thaw slightly until stirrable again to add air an fluff. 

Notice...no added gum of any kind.  Unless there is some naturally...or in the Hershey's syrup added when serving.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Vicker,
We have all been there.
Pound of beans,rice staples in my pantry.
Some of my best meals,soups,stews,potpies are made with a bit of this,that or another.
Tonight's supper falls in that category.
Got leftovers carrots,potatoes,celery,piece(small piece) will make vegetable,beef soup.
Tomorrow I'll throw in handful of rice. If any thing left, I'll add something else.


----------



## vicker

I've got pintos, black beans, split peas, neck bones (pork), frozen vegetables, corn meal, masa harina, cheese, several pounds of chicken leg quarters, butter, milk, fatback, a ham bone, about 3lb potatoes, three onions... I'm not going hungry yet  I just won't be doing any major cooking until Thursday. 
Tonight I did cook a hard fried egg with some smoked salmon and put that between two browned corn tortillas, and I steamed a bunch of brussel sprouts. I need to eat all the food in my freezer that thawed and refrozen after the storm. I forgot about that. Catfish stew for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## vicker

Aw man, I was bemoaning the fact that I'm out of red pepper flakes and didn't have any for the stew last night. I just remembered that I have a ghost pepper that I got from a friend just for that stew. Sheesh! I had to use Tabasco. 
I'd meant to use half of that semi dried Ghost Pepper for a few minutes, till it got right, then freeze it to use again later.


----------



## vicker

Just for fun I did more of an inventory. I've also got 2lb of golden rice, 5lb of sushi rice, 2lb of jasmine rice, 1lb of black japonica rice, about 95 sheets of roasted sushi seaweed, 1 lb of lentils, 1 lb of black eyed peas, 1.5 lb of barley, 3lb of frozen butter peas, 2lb of frozen okra, 2lb of fettuccine, 1lb of spaghetti noodles, 2lb of lasagna, 1/2 lb of bow tie noodles, two cans of diced tomatoes, 1 can of stewed tomatoes, 1.5lb of wheat germ, 4 cans evaporated milk, another small pack of smoked salmon, 1 can of canned pumpkin, 2.5 lb of bread flour, 1/3 gal of Korean kimchi (well fermented), yeast, baking powder, baking soda, 3 cans of sweetened condensed milk, sesame oil, Thai fish sauce, soy sauce, 2 X 1 lb of different Korean fermented bean paste, fermented pepper paste ...
I'm actually pretty good.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I got you beat. Got 9 pounds of white rice
6 pounds of navy beans
6 ponds of pinto beans
6 pounds of 15 bean soup mix
1 pound of black beans
2 pounds of wild rice
4 pounds of Jasmine rice.
Homemade seasonings,rubs,bbq sauce.
10 pounds of flour in chest freezer
2 pounds of all purpose flour in cannisters


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's supposed to be 80+ today and sunny, so grilled cedar plank salmon, grilled romaine hearts, and grilled asparagus and scallions. We'll probably eat on the patio one last time too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

vicker said:


> Just for fun I did more of an inventory. I've also got 2lb of golden rice, 5lb of sushi rice, 2lb of jasmine rice, 1lb of black japonica rice, about 95 sheets of roasted sushi seaweed, 1 lb of lentils, 1 lb of black eyed peas, 1.5 lb of barley, 3lb of frozen butter peas, 2lb of frozen okra, 2lb of fettuccine, 1lb of spaghetti noodles, 2lb of lasagna, 1/2 lb of bow tie noodles, two cans of diced tomatoes, 1 can of stewed tomatoes, 1.5lb of wheat germ, 4 cans evaporated milk, another small pack of smoked salmon, 1 can of canned pumpkin, 2.5 lb of bread flour, 1/3 gal of Korean kimchi (well fermented), yeast, baking powder, baking soda, 3 cans of sweetened condensed milk, sesame oil, Thai fish sauce, soy sauce, 2 X 1 lb of different Korean fermented bean paste, fermented pepper paste ...
> I'm actually pretty good.


 wow! sounds like you've got quite a lot to work with & your opeions sound pretty unlimited if your imagination can just run wild then you mite discover a lot of new dishes to be tossed together. sounds like a great assortment of rices. i NEED to get into more rices. don't cook a lot of it but do like it. unfortuneately i seem to need lots of butter etc in it...probably not so good. however i think i have been inspired by your rice selections so will give some of them a try & bet we will love them. thanks!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll be looking in the fridge to see if dh finished off his meat from last nite. if so, i'll dig something new out of the frzr. or pantry & invent something new. got jello & cool whip leftover from yest. so sweet treat is ready. i think i have some lettuce i need to be using so def. a salad with his meat meal tonite. i may even have a serving or 2 of soup in the fridge. we love them all . may bake a cake since i found a cake mix in the upper pantry hidden by other "stuff". . also intend to make those morning glory muffin bars i didn't get to yest.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing is cooking here doing fall cleaning.
Moved living room furniture semi away from heat ducts.
Don't know why never turn on anyway.
But makes mother happy.
Guess that's something.
If anything is cooking it's me. Sweating profusely.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight I have to run to Sam's club as we are on the verge of a milkbone crisis. I will also pick up a rotisserie chicken and bag of salad while there and call it dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Vicker, may I refer you to 'On the Banks of Plum Creek' for a reference on the variety of ways that Ma Ingalls fixed fish for their family when that's all the protein they had for one summer. 

Maybe it's just me, I don't like to eat the same thing more than a couple times. Like, once for dinner and then lunch, and then I'm over it. After that, it has to either evolve into something else, or else get frozen and brought back in a month or so. 

DH's family had more kids than money, and they say you could tell what day of the week it was by the dinner. Same thing every Sunday, Monday, etc. They remember it fondly now, but I'm selfishly very glad I had more variety than that growing up. And I learned to like most all vegetables, where DH will only eat a few.


----------



## JUDAHL

Tonight we had chicken fajitas over rice. DH doesn't care for the tortillas. I add a little extra water to make a sauce to go over the rice. We had a nice fall day but getting cool tonight.


----------



## vicker

MO_cows said:


> Vicker, may I refer you to 'On the Banks of Plum Creek' for a reference on the variety of ways that Ma Ingalls fixed fish for their family when that's all the protein they had for one summer.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, I don't like to eat the same thing more than a couple times. Like, once for dinner and then lunch, and then I'm over it. After that, it has to either evolve into something else, or else get frozen and brought back in a month or so.
> 
> DH's family had more kids than money, and they say you could tell what day of the week it was by the dinner. Same thing every Sunday, Monday, etc. They remember it fondly now, but I'm selfishly very glad I had more variety than that growing up. And I learned to like most all vegetables, where DH will only eat a few.



I'm the same way, howsomever, the cook and I share the same schedule, tastes and, in fact, body.  and he don't feel like cooking when he gets home on work days. 
I had catfish stew and corn tortillas for lunch and catfish stew on rice for dinner.  
If I felt like it, I bet I could do justice to the smoked salmon, canned milk and fettuccini. I'd surely incorporate a few sheets of the seaweed. 
You know what? I'll add two sheets of the toasted roasted seaweed to the stew for my lunch tomorrow.  See, it'll be new.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I finally fixed a huge pot of beef and vegetables soup. Eat it tomorrow for lunch and add rice or pasta on the side for supper. If I do the pasta the soup becomes the sauce. Then make it into stew,finally pot pies for the freezer. Later it will be new all over again. Sometimes this week need to make tortillas,thinking chicken enchiladas Saturday for supper. Or chicken tacos. Either way it's filling. Been hungry for goulash but no hamburger meat,but got pork sausage instead. Y ' all have a good night, I'm pooped. Night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making meatloaf (part lean hamburger, part hot italian sausage) new potatoes, and sauteed green beans.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

It's finally cooled down here again, so we're having meatloaf tonight. I just printed all of these recipes to try:
http://howdoesshe.com/caramel-apple-dip-recipe-heavenly/
http://therecipecritic.com/2016/09/creamy-chicken-gnocchi-soup-olive-garden-copycat/
http://www.achickandhergarden.com/perfect-roast-chicken/
http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/slow-cooker-butternut-squash-soup-recipe/


----------



## Bret

vicker said:


> Catfish stew, heavy on the catfish, for supper and dinner, and supper... For the rest of the week. I'm broke.  I can make one beef fried rice for a break for two meals. Hey, if you have to eat the same thing for a week, make it something good.


This is pretty high life. Good work.


----------



## Txsteader

Ran the streets yesterday doing errands, so grabbed Schlotzsky sandwiches and made a 'picnic' of it in a park on the bay. 

Putting a pot of beans on to soak in a few minutes, will finish cooking this evening. Today is Senior discount day @ Goodwill so we'll be running by there shortly. 'Cold' front w/ rain coming through tomorrow so need to finish errands today. Probably eating out today. Menu for tomorrow will be pinto beans, fried okra and cornbread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

thawing our a small beef roast to cook tom. & have a nice slab of swai thawing to cook in micro grill for dh tonite. looks like i need to make a few items today, like scalloped potatoes etc. also found brownie mixes inpantry so will make 2 boxws today , cool & serve a few & the remainer go to the frzr. got a new recipe for butterscotch coffee cake i'll try this week too. i was told it is wonderful so i'll make it & see bow it turns out.
thawed a container of spicy pork soup yest. & we each ate a small dab. will add the remainder to dh fish meal tonite & a side salad. trying to not go to the store this week but NEED about 6 things. always something!


----------



## doozie

Made way too much hummus yesterday, will use it as the "meat" for hard shell tacos for lunch. Split pea with ham soup started in the crockpot for dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Made pizza but not the usual homemade pizza. Dad had picked up some "half baked" crusts and pepperoni on an outing to wally world. I guess that was a hint we hadn't made pizza for awhile. Pepperoni is my least favorite topping, and the crusts were not very good. So in spite of being "homemade" it was only a step up from the frozen cardboard pizza.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Made pizza but not the usual homemade pizza. Dad had picked up some "half baked" crusts and pepperoni on an outing to wally world. I guess that was a hint we hadn't made pizza for awhile. Pepperoni is my least favorite topping, and the crusts were not very good. So in spite of being "homemade" it was only a step up from the frozen cardboard pizza.


It's always disappointing to go to the trouble of cooking something and have it not taste good. 

DH requested goulash, so that and a salad is whats for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

The roast beef is thawed. So, that will be on the menu for today, roast,, potatoes & potatoes baked at the same time. Plenty of liquid added so it can become"stew" in a few days. Made 2 boxes of bc choc chunk/nut brownies. Kept out 2 big thick sqs & the rest hacve been bagged for the frzr. This week i'll try to ake a butterscotch coffee cake & divy that up as well.


----------



## Bret

I'm only as good as the last What's Cooking post. Ok...I'm good.

Really good. A hundred sixty four pages and chocolate chunk/nut brownies and butterscotch coffee cake good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a tooth pulled on Tuesday so I'm still making soft things to eat. So dinner tonight will be meatballs and spaghetti. I'm getting tired of yogurt, oatmeal and scrambled eggs!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had white bean chili tonight and I used the rest of the tomatillos from our garden.


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken broth and gravy with the carcass of the rotisserie chicken. Dinner was chicken meat in gravy over "mixed mash" potatoes, white and sweeet, with salad on the side.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Tonight this: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/farmhouse-pork-and-apple-pie
One of our favorite meals.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover roast, pots & carrots with gravy. the rest will become a small pot of "stew". roast was so tiny it is only giving dh 3 servings of meat. plenty of vegs to go into the stew & lots of broth as well. today I'll cook up a box of cheap mac& chz & add a few things to it as well. in the end it will be a full meal deal. going to make that butterscotch coffee cake today so hope it turns out well. stocked up on groceries i was out of yest for under $50. need 3 items fro aldis today & i am good to go for another week or more. keeping it simeple & wsting no food scraps.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have wind and rain storms coming in and chances are very good that the power will go out. So, I'm making grilled chicken breasts and we'll have grilled chicken chopped salads for supper. 

I can do it without power, and it uses up perishables. Win Win.


----------



## Bret

Baked a butternut squash last night. Started on grill with no frills. Cut in half with a lacksaw blade and removed seeds with an ice cream scoop. Low impact cooking here.

Grill acted like the new tank was empty. Could not get flames beyond almost extinguished. The grill flamed out after the squash was warm. Finished inside in the oven.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The power stayed on, but today the wind is supposed to gust at 35-40 mph with heavy rain. 

Based on that I might not have power all day, I decided on hamburger steaks with onions and gravy for supper. If the power goes we can still have grilled hamburgers. Along with roasted brussel sprouts and butternut squash. 

All the phones are fully charged, buckets of extra water, the pasture trough is full, and we're prepared for just about anything.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh finished up the roast , potatoes, gravy etc. i put on a pot of veg beef soup & let it timmer most the afternoon. i think it needs to simmer again most of today as well to develop some deep flavor. we'll eat it for a day or 2 & the rest will go into the freezer to enjoy on a cold ugly day. I'll get something else out of the frzr. to thaw for tomorrow & maybe the day after. i realy NEED to thaw out a turkey breast & cook one up since i have 5 in the frzr. i think i will share one of those with my friend with a non working oven . she cooks most everything stove top or crock pot. it will be easier if i thaw one & cut it in half for her, re-wrap both pieces & so she can cook half at a time . or i guess i could cook a whole one & take it to her that way & she can conquer & divide as she see sees fit.
made that butterscotch coffee cake & it is god but doubt i would make it again. I am going to make a new 17x19 x3: pan of morning gloty muffin bars. sooo good & keep so well!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My huge pan of soup made 6 quarts of soup for winter. Still got enough for supper tonight.
Got whole chicken thawing,hope I remember to take out innards when she goes in roaster with potatoes,carrots,celery,peppers,mushrooms.
Going to bake a 8x8 cake up for Sunday.


----------



## doozie

Tonight will be Pepper steak with rice and crunchy rice noodles and maybe a delicata squash on the side too.
I am not really sure they go together, but I have a craving going on for the squash. Hopefully there will be leftover pepper steak for lunch tomorrow, but its one of those things I don't make often and I really like it.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was steak and salad. Trying to eat healthy can be a challenge in this house but everyone loves steak and salad!


----------



## vicker

Boiled cabbage and cornbread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

added some beef cubes to my "stew" yest as it had no taste beyond CARROTS! was pretty tasty by evening. we'll have a sm bowl again tonite with some sort of a sandwich, most likely. also need to eat another sq. of butterscotch coffee cake & the rest can go to the frzr for a while. have raomaine & some fresh toms. so i'll add a salad to the mix. better getsomething else out of the frzr to thaw...i think dh would enjoy a thin cut T-bone later in the week. haven't made scalloped potatoes in over a yr. so that sounds like a good side dish for several even meals this week.


----------



## CountryMom22

Colder and blustery today so I've got a pork roast in the oven with baked potatoes, spiced apples and roasted asparagus.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we had gift card to Olive Garden so decided to go & enjoy. we hadn't been there since mid Feb when we decided it has just gotten too pricy. anyway, we enjooyed our meal & i brot 2/3 of mine home along wiht 3 bread sticks etc. it will be a nice warm up meal later or for tom. i won't have to cook todday at all & maybe not tom. either. i have soup to add to the weeks menu & more yet for the frzr. got evera meals planned this week but sometimes those plans just don't pan out. we'll go with the flow & see what takes place this week.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had leftovers tonight and chicken pot pie tonight. This week I am planning, Balsamic Roast, Chicken tacos, Sausage, potatoes & green beans, Roast Chicken, Bacon Cheese Fries & finishing out the week with grilled salmon.

Our favorite roast: http://www.thewickednoodle.com/chuck-roast/#_a5y_p=3048081

Another new one that I want to try: http://juliasalbum.com/2015/10/chicken-with-bacon-mustard-sauce/
We had this last week, one of our fall favorites: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/farmhouse-pork-and-apple-pie


----------



## Txsteader

Kristinemomof3, that bacon/dijon chicken looks delish! Gonna have to try that. 

Per DH's request, we're having grilled chicken tenders, sweet potatoes and cornbread dressing for dinner.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roasted a whole chicken,root vegetable
Potatoes,carrots,onion quartered garlic smashed in the little roaster for tonight's supp.
Dad fried up some channel cat,potatoes,hushpuppies. He made 3 homemade pies,peach,blueberry,raisins for my birthday yesterday. Brought home leftovers ate fish and potatoes for breakfast. Mighty fine,the second time around too. We discussed how to make raisin pie differences. I soak my raisin in hot water,thicken with cornstarch dab of raisin water. He doesn't,he adds sugar to his pie. Almost to sweet to eat.


----------



## Snuffy Smith

beans and cornbread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

half of a strip steak for dh tonite, with green beans & baked potato from the garden & small side salad. morning glory muffin bar for a sweet trear if he wants it.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I have chicken tacos on the menu, but kids wanted me to make this, it's one we've been making for years and originally came from a friend, I use whatever chicken I have, tonight it will be chicken that I cooked and deboned from legs & thighs.
*Mexicali** Chicken*
2 boneless chicken breasts
Â¼ cup olive oil
1 can stewed tomatoes or salsa
1 can chili beans
6 ounces frozen corn
shredded cheddar cheese
2 cups chicken stock
1 Â½ cups rice
Salt & pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 375Âº. Pour rice and stock into a baking dish. Cook chicken in olive oil then place on top of the rice & stock. Add the rest of ingredients and sprinkle with cheese. Cover and bake 30 minutes or until rice is tender.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roasted chicken and root vegetables,rice.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon, corn on the cob, zucchinni/yellow squash.


----------



## doozie

Ground pork meatballs in the frypan with butter, shredded cabbage and onion, garlic and pepper.
I will probably have some 
sort of winter squash on the side. Maybe some roasted red potatoes in the oven with the squash.


----------



## pixiedoodle

spicy pumpkin, butternut , black bean & corn chowder with a few fresh sinach leave added. i think a grilled cheese might go nicely with it. tapioca for a sweet treat.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Roast chicken tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, took some chicken breast and made cutlets and "chicken fried" them. Even gave them the "buttermilk and tabasco" soak first, they came out good. With kale and "baby bear" size baked potatoes to try and keep the carbs down. 

Tonight, ground sirloin "hamburger steaks" with mushroom gravy, oven roasted butternut squash and green beans.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roasted chicken tacos sauteed vegetables,cocoanut cake


----------



## Irish Pixie

Seared on the grill ahi tuna steaks marinated in soy sauce and ginger, with grilled romaine with asiago cheese, plus some veggie that will be named later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh HATED the spicy pumpkin black bean chowder. it was too spicy for him. i on the other hand thot it was quite good tho spicy indeed. so, i placed it in 5 cool whip containers & stuck it in the frzr. for winter. i will eat it off & on this winter even tho dh will not, it won't go to waste & was made from all leftovers & odds & ends anyway so no loss really.
never got that tapioca made yesterday so i'll do that today. going to dh's 50th class reunion tom. that should be interesting...went to mine 2 yrs ago & it was definitely interesting. wish i had spent more time there visiting. my sil also grad. with my dh & she is excited for us to all go together.
will be re-heating another turkey/beef burger with side salad & oven frys tonite for dh. 
i need to get out reunion outfits together!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having homemade french fries with nacho cheese & bacon tonight, also cut up some carrots and cauliflower to go with them.


----------



## Txsteader

Kristinemomof3, I made that chicken w/ bacon dijon sauce recipe you posted earlier....and it was deeeeelish! The only change I made was to add a couple spoonfuls of sour cream at the end as mine turned out a bit too salty (I didn't have any chicken stock/broth so used bouillon cubes which made it too salty). Mashed taters and green beans as sides. :thumb:


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixin' pepperoncini roast in the crockpot, along with new potatoes, and roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Cooking Salmon today,with new asparagus smashed garlic cloves drizzled with olive oil. Tonight will be baked chicken thighs,left over root vegetables,leek salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baking Salmon with broiled asparagus,smashed garlic drizzled olive oil. I didn't proof read before I posted sorry.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're grilling salmon. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## doozie

Tonight was baby back ribs, started in the oven, finished on the grill. So much yum!
We have not had them for quite some time, so it was a delightful dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham in the crockpot with some apple cider and cloves. Potatoes fried crispy in the cast iron skillet, and baked beans.


----------



## vicker

I had a half pound each of wild pig sausage and ground venison that needed to be used, and I needed lunch and supper for the next few days. I browned it, added a chopped onion, three cloves of garlic, some spices and just enough golden rice. I was going for a chili Mac, but decided to use the rice in place of noodles. It's pretty darn good. 

Tomorrow night I'll prep some beef short ribs and Bartlett pears for the little crockpot I have, probably add a chopped onion. I'm thinking that'll be right good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bacon mac n cheese. ig:


----------



## doozie

Tonight, the humble hamburger dressed up on an onion bun with steak sauce. A potato in some form on the side, and green beans.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had homemade pizza. Yum!


----------



## MO_cows

We're on a "ham-a-thon" until I dissect and freeze the rest of it. Breakfast? Green eggs and ham. No, really, green eggs and not the shells. Chopped up leftover cooked kale n onions and scrambled it into the eggs, threw shredded cheese over top. I get no whining about kale or spinach when I serve it as green eggs. One of life's great discoveries! tee hee

Dinner was more ham, slices seared in the cast iron skillet. With the leftover butternut squash. Usually there aren't leftovers but this was a huge specimen. 

DS was at the American Royal World Series of BBQ this weekend, helping the family team. He brought us over a gallon baggie of excellent pulled pork, so will have that for dinner tomorrow and more in the freezer for later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to out and about today- grocery shopping, watching our grandsons (our granddaughter is in kindergarten now) while our daughter goes to a nursing skill lab at school, the bank, etc. so we'll have a late lunch out. Right now the plan is Vietnamese, and it's cool so maybe a huge bowl of pho.


----------



## pixiedoodle

been gone all wknd to dh's 50th class reunion. fun!! not sure what leftovers are in the fridge but whatever they are is what we will be having this evening. need to see whatelse is in there that needs to be re-heated for tom. or pkged. for the frzr. 
i know we won't lack food items this week. i'm going to go thru the fridge leftovers & then take a look in the side frzr for whatever treasures it holds. need to keep up with the sm. dabs of leftovers that get tossed in the side frzr. don't want it to get away from me again.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Laid out Chorizo sausage have no clue what I am making. Thinking about biscuits and gravy,fried potatoes,green onions,garlic cooked up in cast iron skillet.


----------



## doozie

A small pork roast in the oven on a bed of carrots, leftover mashed potatoes, and applesauce is always a must with pork roast here. 
Tomorrow pork fried rice, throw all sorts of veggies in the mix. I look forward to that more than the roast tonight.


----------



## vicker

The short ribs and Bartlett Pears were awesome. I added egg noodles to the leftovers and have two lunches.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing something new and a bit exciting for dinner. Sage browned butter ravioli stuffed with butternut squash and toasted breadcrumbs and pork meatballs. I'm thinking a Salmon Run Chardonnay Riesling with it would be nice.

Tuesday is our Saturday night.


----------



## susieneddy

In my neighborhood we hardly ever have kids on our street for Halloween so we don't buy candy that we will end up eating. So we went out to eat last night at the local Italian restaurant. Who do we run into but my ex-wife and her husband celebrating their one year anniversary. They asked us to join them for dinner so we did. That was fine as she is a nicer person now..lol 

Anyway we had the Sicilian Baked Meatballs for an appetizer and a small house pizza (Pepperoni, onions, green peppers, meatball, sausage, mushrooms) and some wine.


----------



## Txsteader

Getting lazy in my old age. Picked up some Rudy's BBQ after garage-saling Saturday & have been grazing on that for the past couple of days, with the usual sides of potato salad and beans. 

On today's dinner menu will be hamburger steak w/ onion/mushroom gravy, buttered jasmine rice w/ red & yellow sweet peppers and, lastly, English peas. One of our favorite meals.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i found the last rotel burger & the last spicy meatloaf burger in the side frzr this morning so i'll add french frys & a fresh veg. to it. found a cotainer of chili with beans & sliced hot dogs in the side frzr so I'll re-heat that for tom & pour over fritos. i almost always have salad as a filler for meals so that will happen till i run out this week. looks like i need to thaw a qt of milk & make some more pudding in a few days. i think i have a box of choc so I'll add a big spoonfull of pn btr. 
i have plenty of coups & dessert bar squares in the frzr so loks like all i will need this week is more fresh produce & a loaf of bread. toward the end of the week, i am going to get 3 sm. pks of pork ribs from the frzr & try to pressure cook them with BBQ sauce. hope they turn out well.
everyones meals sound delish!


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is meatloaf, baked potatoes, beets and garlic bread. Just trying to use up some odds and ends.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

So we had a change of plans for tomorrow, so instead of tacos tonight, I made the Chicken with bacon mustard sauce tonight & we'll have tacos tomorrow night. It was REALLY good, I loved the flavor, chicken was just ok, but the flavor was spot on. I used spicy mustard instead of dijon. http://juliasalbum.com/2015/10/chicken-with-bacon-mustard-sauce/


----------



## MO_cows

Leftovers tonite. I've got the crud and dad went out with his lady friend for Taco Tuesday so I let DH scrounge the frig. I finished off the butternut squash and called it dinner.


----------



## vicker

Two little beef steaks, two little baked potatoes, brussel sprouts, broccoli, two eggs and a ciabatta roll.  burp


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Having trouble swallowing, so it's soup for me. Loosing weight which is okay too.
Having trouble swallowing even pasta. Got a couple of drumsticks need to use so I will make chicken,rice,mushroom,vegetable soup in crock pot tomorrow morning. 
Hopefully the warm broth will help with swallowing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Having trouble swallowing, so it's soup for me. Loosing weight which is okay too.
> Having trouble swallowing even pasta. Got a couple of drumsticks need to use so I will make chicken,rice,mushroom,vegetable soup in crock pot tomorrow morning.
> Hopefully the warm broth will help with swallowing.


I hope you feel better. Soup is always comforting.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chili dog frito pie with lots of cheese, choc, pnbutter pudding with cool whip, salad. easy & finishing off odds & ends from the frzr.


----------



## Country_Canuck

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and just adore this thread 

Tonight I am making chili and cornbread


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Get myself throat scoped on the 13 of November,should no something by the 22 November for follow up doctor appointment. Have green chicken soup tonight. Might have went a little bit overboard with the green vegetables that needed using up.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Irish Pixie,
I'm not sick. Just having trouble swallowing anything.
Water,coffee,beer(root) even soup.
Not running fever nothing achy.
Just trouble swallowing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Irish Pixie,
> I'm not sick. Just having trouble swallowing anything.
> Water,coffee,beer(root) even soup.
> Not running fever nothing achy.
> Just trouble swallowing.


I'm glad you have the scope coming up.

It's leftover day.


----------



## doozie

I'm one of those people that loves Tuna salad, so it's tuna melts and tater tots tonight, huge salad for lunch today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

half of a stri steak tonite with potao in some form, kidney beans, salad & jello. keeping it easy & using up odds & ends still.


----------



## Country_Canuck

We had leftover chili and cornbread for lunch ... I took out some pork chops for dinner, going to make a salad and maybe some rice or sweet potato as sides? Hmm...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast for supper. 
Fresh vegetables,leeks,aspargus,mushrooms,sweet miniature red,yellow,orange peppers,garlic
Bacon,eggs over easy


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to try a new recipe for chicken normandy using scaled down chicken breasts vut smaller, apple cider, etc etc. sounds good & looks good & i think dh will love it. got everything on hand for it so thot i pd give it a try.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having chili tonight, served with tortilla chips, sour cream & cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hu Tieu Xao, which in Vietnamese means stir fried beef and vegetables with pho noodles. It's two pepper spicy (out of five) and it's making my nose run, but in a good way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> going to try a new recipe for chicken normandy using scaled down chicken breasts vut smaller, apple cider, etc etc. sounds good & looks good & i think dh will love it. got everything on hand for it so thot i pd give it a try.


I'm going to try this soon, it looks delicious.


----------



## nobrabbit

It has finally cooled down in KY! Breakfast was sausage biscuits with homemade buttermilk biscuits and our homegrown sausage. Dinner is going to be Lazy Man's Beef Stew with biscuits leftover from this morning.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight will be Caldo Verde with smoked sausage.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to try this soon, it looks delicious.


i made that yesterday & altho i am noot uch of a meat eater, i thot it was delish & s did dh. going to use leftovers on cooked pasta! i'll like it best cause i don't care for meat. sauce alone was fantastic.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be meatball sandwiches and a salad. Great meal for a busy Saturday!


----------



## Country_Canuck

Hot wings, double stuffed potatoes and veggies and dip for dinner tonight 

I've spent most of today cleaning the house so looking forward to making an easy dinner.. teehee


----------



## nobrabbit

Irish Pixie said:


> Tonight will be Caldo Verde with smoked sausage.


I had to Google "Caldo Verde", sound really good!


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers today. tom leftover apple cider sauce & chicken over pasta.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making breakfast in muffin pan
Wrap slice of bacon around the side and piece of bacon in bottom.
Added thinly sliced mushrooms,aspargus,1 egg to each cup.
Bake in oven until done you like pepper to taste.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast in muffin tin


----------



## MO_cows

Made "everything" beef stew yesterday. Cabbage, tomatoes, etc., lots of different veggies and not just carrot/potatoes. It was the last of the stew meat from our homegrown beef, sigh.

Tonight, something quick as we are going to a concert at school to see DGD play. Probably leftover stew!


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is grilled chicken and salad. Leftover cheesecake from my Dad's 75th birthday party yesterday for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

nobrabbit said:


> I had to Google "Caldo Verde", sound really good!


It's really good. 

I've been on a clear liquid diet for the procedure which everyone dreads, which was today. 

I nibbled toast and an egg when I got home, and DH is grilling ribeyes, plus chopped salad and some sort of steam veggies. I think I'll eat lightly.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i went ahead & cooked that pork roast in the nesco most of yesterday. added pots & carrots & tons of seasonings. also cooked green beans & made some gravy from some of the broth. dh thot he's gone to heaven. there is enough to pack some away in the freezer & plenty of broth to go with it incase a soup opportunity comes up. he'll eat more of it today & then we'll move on to something else. i have yet to take the leftover ckn. normandy & serve it over pasta...maybe that will be for tom. need to make some pudding ot jello today for a sweet treat.


----------



## nobrabbit

Simple and easy tonight. Burger patties, broccoli salad and mashed potatoes.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got Crock-Pot of 15 bean soup going. Will be making biscuits, fried potatoes to go along with the bean soup.


----------



## Country_Canuck

Staying with the in-laws for the week and I'm making homemade pizza tonight  

I made a veggie spaghetti sauce last night with pasta and garlic bread. My mother in law is working during the day and my sister in law is here with her 8 month old so I'm trying to be useful lol..


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops and hominy, baked squash.


----------



## pixiedoodle

grilled cheese with home canned tomato soup & salad. jello for a sweet treat.


----------



## pixiedoodle

grilled cheese didn't happen as dh wanted more pork, & vegs so i was glad ffor him to finish some of it off. looks like the remainder will go to the frzr. for a while. maybe tonite will be grilled cheeze & tom. soup. bot chicken tenders at sprouts weds & got them 5 to a baggie & into the frzr. thse cook up super quick in my rangemate...anyone else have & use a rangemate micro grill? i LOVE it! quick easy, suer fast clean up & perfect every time!


----------



## Txsteader

Golly. Been so busy running errands and shopping that we've been mostly eating out. Only light cooking, grilled cheese, tuna salad, canned soup, etc. 

Weather cool enough now to think about using the oven. Homemade chicken pot pie on the menu for today.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

last night we had chicken alfredo, tonight is breaded pork tenderloin, tomorrow night is a sirloin tip roast, made from a recipe that I've never done before.http://theadventuresofbobandshan.com/sirloin-tip-roast/


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made homemade tortillas. Made 3 dozen. 2 dozen will go into freezer as meals. Chicken enchiladas, beef fajitas,tortillas roll ups with ham and Swiss cheese. Will be making tomato soup with tortillas chips.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tilapia, salad and corn bread.


----------



## MO_cows

Made pizza last night right down to the crust.

For tonight, thinking of putting on a pot of beans. Got a meaty ham bone and haven't had cornbread in quite a while.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh gone to take care of his mom for the wknd. no cooking for me. i made a new batch of yeast belgian waffles friday so had one this morning. i'll probably just pick on junk while dh is gone. 
did go to price chopper which is a blk away to buy up more brownie & cake mixes as well as cream cheese etc while on sale so cheap! it will come in handy around the holidays. i bot some thursday as well so think i should be good on brownie & cake mixes, oil, fliur sugar etc. got 5 turkey breasts & a few cans of pumpkin. hope i am not out of anything now for a week+. only thing i may run out of is milk & fresh tomatoes, otherwise I hope i am good to go.
today is cold & feels like a good soup day!


----------



## pixiedoodle

cleanned out the side by side fridge today. yikes! took me several hours. i am too stinking old & lousy knees so getting up & down off the floor is not good. i did find some pork gravy & scraps that i will feed the dh tonite! i hope i do not have to clean that fride out anything soon again. what were we thinking when we picked out a side by side fridge frzr. 14 yrs ago, anyway?! i was NOT thinking that i would be nearly 71 & still having to get down on the floor to clean the darn thing & figure out how to re-assemble!! my knees are not meant to crawl around on the floor at this age. wish the fridge wpuld just shoot craps so we can move on & make life easier!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got leftover tuna noodle casserole, making spaghetti,with chisel sausage meatballs. Garlic roasted whole,spread on whole-wheat tortillas. Later this week will make spaghetti bird nests for the freezer.


----------



## Country_Canuck

Chicken burgers for lunch.. probably just salad for dinner as hubby is working nights and I'm just not motivated cooking for myself sometimes lol!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover tuna noodle casserole is gone. So start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked ribs in pressure cooker for the first time. they are indeed tender but don't think they were a good quality pork rib. they will not go to waste however as dh thot them to be edible. sent half home with my dd . i've decided i need to use the pressure cooker ore often.


----------



## Bret

A young man hunts at the farm...in my place. Saturday, he shot a nice doe. When I got to the farm for chores, I lit a fire in the line shack stove. We made cowboy coffee in the blue speckled pot and fried four huge butterflied back strap steaks. 

I saw a few apples hanging on a naked tree in the barnyard that went into the pan drippings, and then de-glazed the apples and natural sauce with a splash of coffee in the iron skillet. The best 90 minutes deer camp ever.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will dine on BBQ's ribs from the pressure cooker from a few days ago. i'll add bbq beans & a small side salad. looks like a morning glory muffin bar from the frzr with a dab of cool whip will finish off his meal.
today i cooked 2lbs of cranberries with chopped apples for thanksgiving dinner next week . smells wonderful & i didn't mind licking the spoon when i was thru loading up the containers for the freezer.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got crock pot of beef(cube steak) vegetable soup going,whole wheat tortillas,sliced tomatoes melted mozzarella cheese on top. Comfort food.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The usual breakfast, seedtastic toast with half an avocado smushed on it, and a fried egg on top of that, plus a side of bacon. 

Lunch will be a cup of mixed berries mixed in a cup of plain Greek yogurt. 

Pit ham, browned butter pumpkin gnocchi with spinach, and a veg to be named later. 

Plus snacks, a favorite has been Havarti dill cheese slices and pretzel thins.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spaghetti squash casserole with hot Italian sausage and fresh mozzarella cheese. Yum.


----------



## pixiedoodle

our micro caught on fire weds. evening while i tried to heat half cu of water!! Flames were shooting out of the side, INSIDE, where the little sq paper thing is...gues sthat's where the micro wave is located.. anyway, it was on fire! it is part of our bullt in oven micro set.... can't get a tech out here for 10 days & who knows if they will replace it but don't see anyway to repair it...it is a 2009 model. so, knowing that i cook large, & frz. good deal of foods, i use it a LOT to re-heat our evening meals etc. I went to home depot & bot the cheapest micro i could for like $35. it will be used for who knows how long & when the big over the oven micro is replaced this one can go to the basement for a while or until needed again. i recall my first micro was a Sharp for $425. the cheapest one available. dh said if i'd quit soking he'd buy me one so i did, & he bot me that one. thot is was magical! 
tonite will be a leftover assortment of STUFF with salad & butterscotch pudding & a brownie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> our micro caught on fire weds. evening while i tried to heat half cu of water!! Flames were shooting out of the side, INSIDE, where the little sq paper thing is...gues sthat's where the micro wave is located.. anyway, it was on fire! it is part of our bullt in oven micro set.... can't get a tech out here for 10 days & who knows if they will replace it but don't see anyway to repair it...it is a 2009 model. so, knowing that i cook large, & frz. good deal of foods, i use it a LOT to re-heat our evening meals etc. I went to home depot & bot the cheapest micro i could for like $35. it will be used for who knows how long & when the big over the oven micro is replaced this one can go to the basement for a while or until needed again. i recall my first micro was a Sharp for $425. the cheapest one available. dh said if i'd quit soking he'd buy me one so i did, & he bot me that one. thot is was magical!
> tonite will be a leftover assortment of STUFF with salad & butterscotch pudding & a brownie.


I've had a couple microwaves die dramatically in a haze of smoke but no flames. That's scary.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shopping with our oldest daughter and youngest grandson today, and supper will be Tacos de Barbocoa and tamales.


----------



## Txsteader

Hamburger 'steaks' w/ onion gravy, jasmine rice and buttered carrots.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Have no idea


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Blt's & homemade vegetable soup. Using tomatoes that I ripened from our garden.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh decuded we needed to use a coupon & go eaat at Burger king. cheap & tasty + we always finsih with a soft serve ice cream cone there as well. those things are sooo good & i could eat a dzn!


----------



## Txsteader

Got to digging around in the fridge (trying to make room for leftovers) and realized I had enough for Refrigerator Potluck Soup. Simmering now, for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Did refrigerator potluck soup last week. Trying to empty getting ready for Thanksgiving preparation. This year cooking out of cabinets for Thanksgiving. Green Bean casserole,scalloped corn,celery and peanut butter. Done!


----------



## vicker

Yesterday, BBQ hash from neck bones on rice. Tonight, pintos with homemade tortillas.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got corn beef,potatoes,carrots,onions and garlic in small enamel roaster in the oven now. Later Reuben sandwiches,made tuna noodle casserole. Frying fish,potatoes up in cast iron skillet for later. You guessed it, I am quilting.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Got eggs boiled for deviled eggs for thursday. Son-n-law thinks a holiday meal is incomplete without them!
Looks like lots of leftover odds & ends for the net few days & that includes soup from some of those odds & ends! Chicken salad sounds rather good too. Promised to make baked porchop cass for the past month so maybe i'll get that worked in this week but doubt i try too hard to accomplish that. Think i have enough other stuff to do like most of the rest of you this week.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was chili and cornbread for supper.

For tonight, the plan is to have stuffed chicken breast,mashed potatoes, and some sort of vegetable.


----------



## doozie

Today I poked around in the freezer and it's going to be Bratwurst burgers some veggie tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I tried a recipe from Facebook and they're hit or miss. I think it was OK, he will love it. It's called Cheesy Salsa Chicken and I put it over Vigo yellow rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper is fried catfish,potatoes,sliced beets,salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent the day working at the FFA Alumni's Farm to Table breakfast. I'm beat, so poor hubby took pity on me and brought home pizza. This guy's a keeper!


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tomato soup and grilled cheese with or without ham


----------



## Irish Pixie

NY strip steaks if the wind dies down enough to keep the grill going, leftovers if not. Along with roasted broccoli and cauliflower, and a small salad.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Meatloaf, broccoli rice casserole out of leftover rice, salad & garlic cheese bread from homemade bread.


----------



## MO_cows

Fell off the wagon on this thread again. Tonight, pork chops, cornbread stuffing out of a box, and carrots. I try to avoid the processed stuff, but on sale for 88 cents I couldn't resist and it does taste good although a lot of sodium in it.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Double post


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife made hamburger pie in the cast iron skillet but she used hot pork sausage instead of burger, also garlic bread and salad. It was really good


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Corn beef,roasted root vegetables( potatoes,carrots,onions,garlic,) pickled beets no bread. Orange medium size for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

thawed out turkey burgers last nite with fries etc. tonite i'll micro grill a big slap of swai for dh & add side salad & whatever else i can find in the fridge that needs to be used up. got the turkey breast thawing for th., eggs boiled & ready to devil, cranberries cooked etc.


----------



## MO_cows

Been working through a gallon size baggie of pulled pork. Should have divvied it up smaller before freezing. Once I thawed it, we had to use it up. So tonight's version was pork fried rice. There is just enough left to spoil the dogs.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife and I worked together and made grilled Italian sausage, garlic pasta sauce, whole wheat penne pasta, garlic bread, olives, salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

left overs fro the fridge & salad, & what ever else is needing to be used up today. tom. we'll hae a an entire new batch of leftovers to deal with.
hope everyone has a great thansgiving tomorrow!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Spring green salad,tomato chopped,cashews,portabella mushrooms,tuna,, mozrilla cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Like Pixiedoodle, we're cleaning out the leftovers to make room for tomorrow.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Grilled pork ribs, also baked potatoes on the grill, olives, and carrots. After dinner will be a Pendleton and coke infront of the fire.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

My sil made this for breakfast & I thought it was really good. https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...a80dba-a9bf-11e5-bff5-905b92f5f94b_story.html


----------



## Irish Pixie

Turkey stew with dumplings.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Since our dinner was like most everyone else's last night I won't bother putting it up.

I will however share my breakfast. Tried my hand at making corn pone, didn't go so well yesterday (not enough water), today I had too much water but was able to make it work. So it was corn pone (with strawberry preserves), fresh eggs, and bacon


----------



## pixiedoodle

warrpath4x4 said:


> Since our dinner was like most everyone else's last night I won't bother putting it up.
> 
> I will however share my breakfast. Tried my hand at making corn pone, didn't go so well yesterday (not enough water), today I had too much water but was able to make it work. So it was corn pone (with strawberry preserves), fresh eggs, and bacon


 jiffy corn bread mix is cheap & GOOD!!! i quit making it from scratch yrs ago. cannot compete in any way with jiffy pone mix & esp. when they are like 25-30 cents a box.


----------



## pixiedoodle

continuing to finish off some leftover thanksgiving meal odds & ends. put the pumpkin pie cake into the frzr for xmas. made turkey & home made noodles with chunked potatoes yest. enough to eat a few times & 4 2lb smart balalnce containers for the frzr. sent most of the leftover home with dd & kept a few for us. i may use some of the odds & ends to incorporate them into christmas meal when the MIL is here.


----------



## Country_Canuck

So glad hubby is done working the night shift rotation for a while.. I just have no motivation to cook for only me! 

Tonight is homemade mac and cheese with Caesar salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

today will be quite the assortment of leftovers... hope they are all gone by evening & if not they will prob. go to the frzr to add into a soup some time in the future. dh will eat another serving or 2 of the turkey & noodles with sandwich later today. the rest goes to the big freezer. intend to have a lot of soup & sandwiches this winter in attempt to use up the soups & chowders made from all the leftovers. hope to keep the grocery shopping down to only filling in necessities as we run out. bothe side frzr & upright are FULL.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm just about to put Irish boiled dinner in the crock-pot.


----------



## CountryMom22

We finished the delicious Thanksgiving leftovers last night, so for a change of pace we are going to throw a London broil on the grill with a salad. We have had it with the heavy meals for a while now. Figured we should grill out while we can still get to the grill. Before we know it the grill will be covered in snow!


----------



## warrpath4x4

No idea about dinner but breakfast was biscuits and gravy with fresh eggs


----------



## nobrabbit

Hubs got a nice deer and it will be back from the processor this week. I am ready for venison steaks and chili! For tonight though, dinner will be fried shrimp, fried cornbread, slaw, green beans and a salad.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I decided it was time to use the turkey carcass and extra turkey meat.

The bones simmered over water pretty much all afternoon which made for a nice turkey broth.

I scooped out the majority of broth into another pan, added onion, celery, carrots, and herbs. Put in noodles and added small pieces of turkey meat.

Turkey noodle soup for tonight and several days to come.

I have several other turkey carcasses to put in water and simmer down to stock too.

Since the stock is homemade, it's all fat free! (Wink, wink) (I know it's not, but it's so GOOD!!!)


----------



## doozie

Last of my Thanksgiving turkey breast soup here too, with french rolls to dunk. 
Smells nice in here. Last of the pumpkin pie too, how it even lasted this long is a mystery.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight it was baked chicken breast creole with rice and a "veggie buffet" of leftovers. Clearing out the frig for a grocery run.


----------



## doozie

Dinner will be Meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a green bean casserole. (Sandwiches for lunch a few days forward too).


----------



## CountryMom22

Oh doozie, I can just taste those meatloaf sandwichs! They are a favorite around here.

Dinner tonight is kielbasa, salad and rolls. Dessert is either chocolate chips cookies, ice cream or both!


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was a huge burrito from chipolte. 

For supper - there is some breaded chicken breast in the oven. Tater tots and fruit to go with it.


Maybe some of the chicken will be left so that one of the pieces of chicken can be sliced and used to top a salad for work tonight. If the plan succeeds then it will be a chicken topped salad with grapes and feta cheese with some walnut raspberry vinaigrette. That will be eaten around 4 in the morning - so might be considered an early breakfast, lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finished the Thanksgiving leftovers Saturday. So Sunday, put on crock pot 15 bean soup. Tomorrow will be made into chili,thinly sliced beef,homemade cornbread,orange medium size for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Seasoned cast iron skillet,griddle and tortilla griddle in the oven, Strawberry has sat in front oven for the last 30 minutes thinking I was baking something.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife took the left over pork ribs and made pork tacos tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

a plethera of whatever leftovers are in the fridge. in other words SCRAPS made into something edible! they need to be gone so we can move on to finish off the heirloom garden beans & cornbread. i don't think i'll really have to cook much of anything from scratch this week but will sure be getting creative with everything in the fridge & maybe some pasta will be involved ?? sounds interesting to me. can't wait to see what kind of edible meals I can whip up with too many leftovers.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Didn't make chili, got 15 beans and rice cooking instead,will thinly slice beef for taco meat,leek,red onion,turnip greens,(for lettuce),cheese,homemade sourdough tortilla


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cedar plank salmon on the grill, and that's as far as I've got.


----------



## CountryMom22

Garlic onion chicken legs with baked potatoes and salad. Fresh made brownies for dessert.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight I am trying a new recipe. Stuffed French bread.

Cut the French bread length wise, hollow it out and fill with mix (ground beef, garlic, onion, tomato, olives, cream of mushroom soup), then top with cheese.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Warpath4x4,
Sounds great. Tasty!


----------



## Country_Canuck

Tonight is Chicken Parmesan served with spaghetti... and some sort of vegetable lol. I've never actually made it before but it's one of hubby's favourites so I figured I would give it a shot. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bret

Deer liver in pot one. Just salt and pepper and the flour in two batches. Then deglazed for a cup of gravy.

At the same time, a deer heart in the pressure cooker with salt, pepper, dried minced onions, a shake of beef broth crystals and two bay leaves. When cooked, added a cup of bisquick dumplings.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops braised in apple cider and crushed garlic. With homegrown corn on the cob out of the freezer, and leftover green beans with mushrooms from a few nights back. 

Tomorrow night, plan to heat up the cast iron grill pan and cook some little "faux filet mignon", thick little sirloin steaks wrapped in bacon. Will also grill some zucchinni and have green salad on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

the last of the turkey breast is finally gone. i have a glob each of stuffing & mashed potatoes & a dab of gravy, so those will be the side dishes tonite & i'll cook 2 chicken breast tenders in the micro grill to go with it. i'll add a small side salad & make raspberry jello for a sweet treat. need to bake up a 17x19 pan of morning glory muffin bars to be frozen for christmas/ new years treats. also i need to figure out a christmas menu since my mil will join us again this yr. going to keep it super simple & we'll have soup/salad/deli meat/ham sandwiches & the remaining pumpkin pie cake fro the freezer. also, i need to make a new batch of yeast waffles for the frzr. to have on hand for christmas company. got some baking to do.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today feels like a take out kind of day.


----------



## doozie

Thin sliced boneless chicken breast "medallions" in the fry pan with some type of seasoning. Cauliflower in some form, I see grated or riced sold in bags at some stores, might treat it like a bed of rice for the chicken or just as a side, I don't know if I want to make a mess grating it. Also using the last of a bag of Brussels sprouts in some way.
I made a carrot cake for two, from dessert for two website for dessert, just the right size, uses a 6 inch pan.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is ham steak, rice and green beans.


----------



## Txsteader

We had our Thanksgiving dinner (traditional turkey, ham, etc) Sunday, so we grazed on leftovers Mon and Tues. At DH's request, yesterday we had spaghetti, garlic toast and salad. Made enough to have leftovers today. 

It's quite chilly today & I've been craving spice cake so hoping to have time to bake one today. We're making a run to the next town to visit the farmer's market there. Satsumas are in season!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Seasoned grilled pork loin chops, sauteed broccoli, and some other veggie.


----------



## susieneddy

sorry we haven't posted in a while. We have been busy selling everything in our house except for our bedroom suite which will be moved to my son's home as our home base.

Last night we went to Simply Thai for dinner. I had the Cashew Chicken and Susie had the Pad Khing. I ordered mine Native Thai hot and Susie wanted a the hotness below what I had. Well for the 2nd time they got the heat on the wrong plate. She was just a sniffling and going through water like crazy.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tiny strip steak, baked potato, spinach for dh spinach & potato for me & raspberry jell i didn't get made yesterday.


----------



## Tea_mama

Jumping into this thread because I love to meal plan and love getting inspiration from you all!

Planning to make a couple pounds of taco meat tonight for the freezer. Will pull about 1/2 # of it and throw in some diced up potatoes and make beef/potato cheese enchiladas tonight. It's an experiment, but I'm looking for ways to help the meat go further. My family love mashed potato tacos so I thought that this could be an extension of that. We shall see!


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was meatloaf, baked potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We had this, it's one of our favorites. http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/farmhouse-pork-and-apple-pie


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonight. This was the "easy" pizza, since my recipe for the crust makes 2 so all I had to do was defrost and stretch into the pan. No kneading, no rise time. With green salad.

Tomorrow night, ham Mac N cheese. With broccoli on the side for me and pickled beets for DH. I will snag some of the mac N cheese before serving and save it to add to tomato soup for a future meal.


----------



## Fire-Man

Rabbit Bog with home grown/canned Dixie lee peas cooked in it. Home-made biscuits. Yum, Yum!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spicy red sauce over linguine with pork/beef meatballs and hot sausage for DH, and a chopped salad for me. I'm not a fan of red sauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

white fish for dh & the spiach i didn't fix last nite. i'll see if i have some other "stray" vegs. like maybe 2 fresh corn on the cobs that need to be used & is hanging out in the crisper. i may have a dab of leftover soup for myself. got a pice of butterscotch coffeecake & part of a brownie that needs to be eaten today as well. i've already had one apple & will have another tonite.


----------



## Txsteader

Overcast grey and blustery day....a pot-of-beans sorta day. Pinto beans, deer sausage & jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

Oops, plan B. Forgot I need to use up the rest of the fresh mushrooms left over from pizza, so tonight will be salisbury steak. Also I took all the mushroom stems and simmered a "mushroom broth" so will use that in the gravy and should really bring home the mushroom flavor. With mashed potatoes and a vegetable to be named later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thai green curry soup with shrimp. Yum.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we haven't had a pizza in prob. 2 yrs! so today we'll go to pza. hut take out for our fav. lg. pan crust super supreme pizza!!! omg! we cannot wait!!! you know you're old when a pizza gets you excited!


----------



## doozie

Tacos, both hard shell and soft,because we just can't make up our minds which is better!


----------



## susieneddy

tonight's dinner was chicken thighs cooked in 2 different types of hot sauce and some oil, red beans/rice and leftover potatoes with onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pepperoncini roast beef in the crock pot with roasted brussel sprouts and butternut squash, and probably potatoes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

If we want anything besides pizza today then everyones on their own!


----------



## doozie

Steak Fajitas on the left over flour tortillas from yesterday, and some dressed up rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade sourdough bread, left over beef vegetable soup, small side salad.


----------



## nobrabbit

I love this time of year when I can reap the fruits of our labor from the garden and the farm by putting a meal together made mostly with homegrown or home-raised ingredients. Tonight we are having spaghetti w/sourdough bread and a salad.


----------



## WannabeWaltons

Roast chicken and root vegetables tonight


----------



## Gump

Corned beef and cabbage! Potatoes, carrots & turnip. YUM


----------



## CountryMom22

Pot roast, roasted potatoes and corn. Love my crock pot!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, mac n cheese with cubed ham. Grilled zucchini, cottage cheese n peaches on the side.

Got a rump roast in brine in the frig. Will roast it, chill it, run it through the slicer for roast beef lunch meat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're watching our grandsons while our daughter goes to a nursing skills lab this afternoon so supper will be leftovers or we'll pick something up while we're out.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Leftover turkey & noodles with a sandwich. Tapioca for sweet treat with cool whip....honestly, what did i do before cool whip?!!?
Cleaned out the side frzr yest & moved 99% to the big upright frzer getting ready for new fridge delivery tom. Got the contents triped down so lots of soup & sandwiches this week. Getting new walloven & micro replacement next week on the 21st so the kitchen is going to be torn up for a while. Lots of soup & sandwiches & whatever i can make in the toaster oven, cook top & micro & nesco.


----------



## Bret

In the works--I got a package of ground beef and a package of new ground deer from the freezer and into the fridge to thaw. In prep to make breakfast sausage, last night, I measured the salt and spices.

I will fry half for a test run of sausage gravy and the other half made into patties and frozen for a short time for breakfasts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

1chicken leg quarter in the crock pot,skimming fat off as it cooks. I'll make up homemade noodles for chicken and noodle soup with carrots,celery,onion,garlic. Sourdough bread to go with soup leftovers for the freezer. Going to try to rearrange chest freezer make more make ahead meals for future meals.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter is spending the night tonight so supper will involve box mac n cheese which is her favorite food right now.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to hit sams club last nite so planned on rotisserie chicken - they were out! So heated up leftover ham mac n cheese. With peas n onions.

Got some roasted pumpkin in the frig, need to puree it and make pumpkin bread mini loaves for my Christmas treat gifts. Also saved the seeds to season and roast.

For dinner tonite, oven fried chicken. Will figure out the sides later.


----------



## Bret

Bret said:


> In the works--I got a package of ground beef and a package of new ground deer from the freezer and into the fridge to thaw. In prep to make breakfast sausage, last night, I measured the salt and spices.
> 
> I will fry half for a test run of sausage gravy and the other half made into patties and frozen for a short time for breakfasts.


I mixed the two meats and prepared ahead salt and spices last night. I test fried four breakfast patties in a small iron skillet, pressed a dozen patties by hand for the freezer and browned what was left--about half for sausage gravy.

Quickly made Bisquick drop biscuits this morning. It felt good and tasted good
with black coffee and one biscuit with butter and the last spoonful of blackberry jam and butter.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Yesterday the wife went to the store and cleaned out the discount items lol. One of the things was a package of the corn dogs they make there, 12 for $4. So last night was corndogs and tater tots.

Tonight is ham steaks, garlic mashed, and a veggie.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was spaghetti, sausage, homemade sauce and Italian bread. No one wanted dessert, thank goodness, as I forgot to bake today!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I received a early Christmas present from my dad.
Seems mom was rooting around in the chest freezer, found 6 frozen smoked ham bone s. She was complaining, so he cut 1 up for me into 4 pieces. Going to mail 2 to Texas in different areas.1 goes to Huntsville TX and the other goes to Austin TX.


----------



## pixiedoodle

we are having mixed pasta with prego garden veg. sauce-enhanced...i'll add a bit of spice/heat to it. i' believe i have enough buns to make garlic bread. i'l cook a box of tapioca this morning so it will be ice cold for evening meal. we'll have leftover mixed canned fruit for later sanck if we feel the want/need. better add a small tossed salad for dh.


----------



## doozie

I have a pack of two seasoned turkey tenderloins, mashed potatoes & gravy, and some roasted assorted veggies tonight. Turkey sandwiches for lunch tomorrow because I think there will be leftover turkey.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have scalloped potatoes and ham in the oven, using up the last of the ham we had Sunday.


----------



## Txsteader

Went to the farmer's market this morning for more satsumas. Bought 8 lbs....some for us, some for gifts. They also had beautiful bunches of greens, so we got one each of collards and turnips.

Dinner was deer/pork sausage, cornbread dressing, collard & turnip greens w/ diced turnips. Only cooked half the greens and it was so darn good, we'll probably do a repeat tomorrow.

ETA: forgot to mention, also made a butter cake w/ chocolate icing and an applesauce snack cake, so those will be dessert/breakfast/snacks for a couple of days.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade tomato soup tonite, using up some of the tomato puree I froze in the tomato glut of summer. My soup starts with sweating down some onion and celery, so I chopped extra and saved some back for a head start on salmon patties. Probably will make those tomorrow night.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

What are satsumas?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Crock pot of Navy beans and piece of ham bone, cornbread,fried potatoes with minced garlic,green onions,red,yellow,orange and green sweet miniature peppers,chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Can you freeze Egg Nog( non alcoholic) kind?


----------



## Txsteader

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What are satsumas?


A type of mandarin orange, loose skin similar to tangerine, that grows really well here along the gulf coast.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Can you freeze Egg Nog( non alcoholic) kind?


definitely! i buy it by the qt, pour out a bit to allow for expansion & freeze & then enjoy in july!! 

i love A&E brand & mix it half & half with MM high pulp oj...delish! that also freezes well & is a nice icy trea in the middle of summer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making picadillo cubano for dinner. It's spicy, warm, and delicious.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thank you Texkat,pixiedoodle,
For the information.


----------



## mrs whodunit

Chicken stock for tomorrow nights soup night. Tomorrow, I will make 3 different soups.

The 160 liter dehydrator is filled with apple slices. That is a lot of apples!


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight I made ham steaks, salad and French bread with brownies for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i'll take the easy route tonite ...dh has popeyes chicken in the fridge so i'll reheat & add baked potato, salad & jello.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having white bean chili tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Red beans and rice with smoked sausage because I can't find any andouille in the freezer.  And a chopped salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Northern beans and ham,instead of Navy beans and ham.
Fried chicken leg quarter,baked potato.
Prep for chicken,potato soup,celery,potatoes,leftover chicken if any,cubed potatoes,onions etc.


----------



## pixiedoodle

more re-heated popeyes chicken & odds & ends ALL wknd. 
we are pulling out the wall oven & micro combo that caught on fire a few weeks ago. need to do some carpentry work on the cabinet so the new dif. sized micro/oven combo will fit in. they will deliver on weds & install so we have to have the damaged one out & the cabinet ready to receive the new replacement. TG for the warranty as they allowed us enough to choose an entuire new set. just have to remeove the old & re-adjust cabinet to receive newby. going to be a LOOOOONG weekend i fear.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I ended up fixing cornbread with chilies last night with the red beans and rice instead of salad. It was delicious, and due to Dh's third helping there are no leftovers. 

Today is steak and marinated mini peppers on the grill (I want steak and I don't care if it's going to be 15 degrees) and browned butter gnocchi with spinach.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am so silly sometimes,it scares me. Been cutting out homemade noodles with ruler and sharpen pizza cutter. Girlfriend and her mother was over yesterday,. Her mom found noodles cutter in extra utensils drawer. I didn't have a clue what that thing was. No more ruler and pizza cutter. Yea, then she proceeded to tell me what the rest of those items were.


----------



## Txsteader

Borracho beans, turnip & collard greens and cornbread.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a pit ham for sure, but the sides are unknown at this time.


----------



## pixiedoodle

sandwich with southwest chicken soup i pulled from the frzr. yesterday. kitchen is torn up & it's all in the middle waiting to be hauled off on weds. & new oven/micro installed. what a mess! 
no cooking going on, just reheating items from the frzr in a tiny micro or stove top. probably more than a few coldcut type sandwiches for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## MO_cows

My 2 "pie pumpkins" yielded 7 cups of pumpkin puree after roasting. I sure got my 6 bucks worth. Porch decorations for weeks, then enough pumpkin flesh for 3 batches of pumpkin bread at 8 mini loaves each, plus some left over for pumpkin spice pancakes this morning. 

Last nite, dinner was a slice of ham with a new veggie blend. It's Hy Vee brand, frozen and labeled "fiesta blend" but it's more mediterranean. Broccoli, carrots, roma green beans, red pepper, plus chickpeas, kidney and white beans. It was tasty, filling and healthy. Also had some homemade pickled beets and applesauce on the side.

Tonight, we are having one of my favorite versions of beans n rice. Bean n cheese tostadas on freshly fried up corn tortillas, with Spanish rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Oven fried chicken, baked potato,orange for lunch and supper.
Start fresh Monday for the week. Baking bread and rolls too Monday.


----------



## Txsteader

Today, soft tacos using canned ground beef. My own seasoning blend of chili powder, ground cumin, garlic and onion powders, salt. Delish!

On tomorrow's menu: beef & bean burritos using leftover borracho beans and another jar of ground beef.

Wednesday's menu: chicken pot pie.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Old time winter comfort food (its down to 0 tonight): 

Stuffed pork chops (onion sage stuffing)
roasted sweet potatoes
garlic green beans
cranberry sauce

we've eaten the past two nights on a monster pot of beef vegetable soup with french bread so the chops will be a nice change.


----------



## MO_cows

This evening, DH has a meeting and I have a shopping run. So the answer to what's cooking at our house, not a darn thing. Will pick up something along the way.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had to take a break from baking Christmas cookies to put some pork chops in the oven. Made a quick salad and green beans. I guess dessert will be cookies, because I sure didn't bake anything else!


----------



## Txsteader

CountryMom22 said:


> Had to take a break from baking Christmas cookies to put some pork chops in the oven. Made a quick salad and green beans. I guess dessert will be cookies, because I sure didn't bake anything else!


What kind of cookies are you baking CM22? When I used to do a lot of baking for Christmas, our family favorites were Snickerdoodles, Russian Tea Cookies and Gingersnaps.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Grilled cheese & tom. Soup for tonite & hello. Last nite i cooked a smallish ckn. Breast in the micro grill & had green beans & cottage cheese. Kitchen still torn up so having to use whatis micro frinedly or cook top easy.
New oven/micro combo to be instaalled tom. Yippee! Maybe we can start getting back to semi-normal after that altho the kitchen has a long way to go.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Txsteader said:


> What kind of cookies are you baking CM22? When I used to do a lot of baking for Christmas, our family favorites were Snickerdoodles, Russian Tea Cookies and Gingersnaps.


Russian tea cookies/cakes were my favorite as a kid...we called them snowballs.
I stopped making them when my daughter was born pretty much. She was allergic to all nuts so they were more dangerous to have around.


----------



## Bret

Are these the same as Mexican wedding cookies? Love them. I can stuff one in each cheek like a chipmunk and take off for a walk or drive or music practice with a cup of coffee. Store bought ones are fun at Christmas but not as good. My gramma used to make them. Recently I have learned not to inhale when I'm loading up. It takes a coupled of hours to stop coughing completely and to clear out the pipes.


----------



## Txsteader

Yes, they're also called Mexican Wedding Cookies. It was always a challenge having enough to give as gifts because we'd eat them almost as fast as I could bake 'em.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilled cheese sandwich,baked sweet potatoes, 12 green seedless grapes.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Starting on Christmas baking tomorrow, peanut butter(I have 12 jars of pb) cookies,sourdough bread,clover rolls etc.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork roast in the dutch oven with potatoes and onion. Broccoli on the side for me and dad, DH made do with leftover 3 bean salad and pickled beets. There aren't very many vegetables in his world....sigh. 

Still have to make some things for my "treat" gifts. I have all the supplies now. Fudge, cracker candy, pretzel rods dipped in white chocolate, and cookies. Already made pumpkin bread and glazed pecans. Usually I make jerky for the manly man treat boxes, but we are low on beef so they'll just have to feed their sweet tooth this year.


----------



## Jlynnp

I put a beef roast in the pressure cooker and it was yummy!!! Also made DH a batch of his favorite Macadamia nut/White Chocolate cookies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

new oven /micro install late in the day so not much cooking here. maybe dh will go thru sonic & bring home something good. don't want ny cooking of anything before appliances arive & get installed...they said they amy come as late as 7 pm!!! seems rather late to me!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Putting on big pot of beef, vegetable soup. Fresh baked rolls,unsalted butter, might have dandelion jelly left.
I make alot of soups,stews in winter,then make up pot pies for freezer,or hot water can up for later.


----------



## CountryMom22

Txsteader, I make oatmeal, chocolate chip, peanut butter, sugar, ginger snaps, pecan sandies, ginger bread men, macaroons, double chocolate chip w/ nuts and a sugar/peppermint cookie that I'll make for the first time this year. If I have time, I may make a few more new recipes, but we'll see. I make 3 batches of each kind as I give cookies to friends who don't have time to bake, family, bus drivers, my son's employers and the volunteers at the steam railroad where hubby volunteers.

I was too busy working to bake today, but at least I did make dinner! Tilapia with rice and green beans. Nothing planned for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

The leftover pork shall become "enchi-lasagna" tonite. Instead of rolling up individual enchiladas, I layer the ingredients in a casserole dish. Figured out a shortcut to homemade enchilada sauce, too. I made a bulk buying "oops" with dried chiles awhile back, so have subsequently figured out many uses for them to keep it from becoming a lifetime supply.


----------



## Txsteader

Pot roast in the slow cooker. Yellow cake w/ homemade chocolate frosting for dessert.

Tomorrow's menu: chicken gumbo, garlic bread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken salad , green salad & cottage cheese with coconut mounds for sweet treat. 
got new oven/micro replacement yest.. need to figure it it out tom. hope i don't burn the hosue down..totally dif. from any micro or oven i've ever had. need to wrap a few gifts & hope i can put some items back into the kitchen since the oven/micro is in the wall. now all of my cab doors around it no longer fit!! please let me have my cabinet space back before christmas & company!!!


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a crazy busy day, then had to go grocery shopping. By the time we done with the shopping, it was 7:30, so oldest son and I decided to do Boston Market for dinner. We hadn't done that before, but the food was delicious if a little pricey, but we will do it again!


----------



## tired_gardener

Tonight is leftovers night. Need to clean out the fridge so I can repair a broken shelf.

I'm also making honey wheat berry bread. My first attempt.... My second attempt at cooking the wheat berries. The first time I didn't put enough water in, and they simmer for 1.5-2 hours. Went upstairs and was talking to Mrs. when I say "Why do I smell burnt popcorn... OH!" This time they turned out perfect. Even ate a spoonful. The chickens didn't mind the burned ones.


----------



## vicker

I'm working 60 hr weeks, and it ain't fun. Last week I made a great pot of chili, utilizing half of a Carolina reaper Ghost pepper. That was fabulous. I also made a large shepherds pie. Those got me through the week. I ate the last bowl of chili yesterday for lunch. 
I was off today and pretty much just rested. This evening I made a pot of split pea soup, one of my favorites, with country ham, and I reused the 1/2 Carolina Reaper. It's a dish that begs good bread and I had none. So, I figured I'd make my famous cornbread. I've been tweaking my CB recipe for decades, and I have it down pretty good but, I just wasn't feeling it. I decided to try a very large new tweak. 
Folks, I mixed half white cornmeal with half masa harina and, I'll never go back! This bread didn't rise high and fluffy, it wasn't crumbly or dry. It had a dense chewy crust like good wheat bread, the inside was moist and tender and, the flavor was whole corny goodness. I ate more bread than split pea soup. 
It was a seat of your pants kinda thing. I had no buttermilk so I used whole milk. I had only malt vinegar to add to the milk. I guessed at the salt and baking soda. 
I only have half a bread left. I'll make it again about Sunday, see if I can replicate it. 

Holy masanoly! It is good bread. 
ETA
Oh, the split pea soup came out perfect but, the bread, oh the bread!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Chicken stew with dumplings on a blustery snowy day. Life is good.


----------



## Clayjunky

Cheeseburger pull-apart pizza for post-hunting lunch. Yum


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover beef vegetable soup, homemade bread. Heaven!


----------



## pixiedoodle

been trying to get stuff back into the cabinets now that the walloven & micro are in. owever i have one less shelf & ZERO DOORS AT THIS POINT. AT LEAST I HAVE THEM RE-LOADED. TOOK A FEW ITES TO THE BASEMENT TOO. 
COOKING? YOU ARE DEFINITELY ON YOUR OWN TODAY!


----------



## MO_cows

Dipped 2 pounds of pretzel rods in the white stuff, also made a batch of cracker candy. Almost ready to pack up the "treat" gifts.

For dinner, homegrown beef short ribs, mashed potatoes and gravy, and opened a jar of green beans canned back in the summer.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent all day yesterday baking cookies. Then hubby and I ended up eating out at a friends catering event. So today I should be able to get the rest of the Christmas cookies baked. Then dinner will be pork roast, potatoes and veggies, with dinner rolls.

A great way to spend a blustery day!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Hot soup sure sounds good today. Better fix a sandwich to go with it. Got hoeme canned tom soup & enough cheese for grilled sandwiches, what could taste better on this cold snowy day?!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing one of DH's favorite meals because this is the second consecutive day of overtime for him- roast beef, tators, and gravy in cooked all day in the crockpot so it's fall apart tender.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Fixing chicken stuffed with Rosemary poked into skin,meat,red potatoes and baby carrots,basted with Rosemary compound butter. Chicken is stuffed with blueberries, cornbread stuffing,with ****ake mushrooms,celery,leaves and all,smash finely. Chopped garlic. Dessert will be blue berry scones topped with cool whip or unsalted butter.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh down with a really bad Migraine since 6 am so when he finally got up at 2 pm after taking meds & ice packs he wanted turkey & noodles so i pulled a couple of butter tubs out of the frzr & heated it up. he is feeling better & i enjoyed a bowl of it too. easier than grilled cheese & tom. soup.


----------



## pixiedoodle

a sandwich & the remaining turkey & noodles with a nice salad & a sweet treat of some sort...maybe canned fruit. too cold to get out with this asthma. will need to do a little christmas baking today to share with the neighbors.


----------



## CountryMom22

Still cold here, so I'm making a baked chicken, with stuffing and salad. Kids requested dinner rolls, too. Have no idea what dessert will be, but it's getting to the point where I have to post a guard to keep the family out of my cookie stash!

That won't last long. By this time next week, no one will want to look at another cookie!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Found out today that I am supposed to bake a couple dozen peanut butter cookies for the kids. Whose presents I wrapped.
So starting that in the morning. It's been a while since I made cookies for kids. You think 6 dozen peanut butter cookies be enough.
Also making peanut balls covered melted chocolate. Kinda like truffle., oatmeal raisin cookies too. Sourdough bread braided. Finishing up my baking: dad wants raisin- cranberry pie,.


----------



## Txsteader

Couple of busy days ahead, so quick-n-easy will dictate the menu. 

Spaghetti, salad, garlic bread today. Soft tacos tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was takeout white pizza from a local joint. It's surprisingly excellent pizza.

Tonight is a birthday dinner for DH at our oldest daughter's house- spaghetti with homemade pasta, garlic bread, salad, but her meatballs are the main attraction. She makes them with a mix of beef and pork and puts a piece of mozzarella cheese in the center of each prior to baking. Very, very good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

where is countryfied? haven't seen her post for a while.


----------



## warrpath4x4

My wife is making a calzone


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found two nice thick prime rib steaks marked down yesterday at the meat shop so we're grilling them for dinner tonight. I think I'll try hasselback sweet potatoes, and some sort of veggie.


----------



## Bret

Clayjunky said:


> View attachment 58156
> Cheeseburger pull-apart pizza for post-hunting lunch. Yum


Extra Credit for the Picture.

How was the hunt?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Haven't cooked today. But ate out Tasty Thai Basil Fried Rice. Had enough for leftovers for lunch, supper and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Txsteader

Beer-battered cod fillets, french fries, salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found a chicken teriyaki crock pot recipe on Facebook so I'm trying it tonight. Fingers crossed that it's tasty. I think I'll stirfry some broccoli to go with it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Just cooking up odds & ends i have in the fridge for tonite. Also have a pot of stewed tom & lentil soup simmering. Man does it smell good! May have that tom. With a sandwich or burger. 
Mil is coming for christmas tom. Evening. Not sure if they will eat on the way or if they want to eat when they get home. Dh is going totablerock lake to pick his mother up & drive 4 hrs back here for chriatmas than he'll have to take her home on monday. Going to be a lot of time in the car....


----------



## Bret

Power cooking--at lunch, opened a can of salmon and a can of potatoes. United in a baking dish without draining either. Sprinkled lightly with salt and heavy with pepper. Practiced music until time ran out to go back to work. Covered the baking dish and turned the oven off. The outcome is always a surprise...one way or the other. 

Follow up--Very happy with the outcome. Two ingredients, salmon and potatoes. Total prep time, one minute per can including opening and rinsing cans for the trash. I wanted to evaporate half of the volume of water from the cans to maximize the flavor. The color, flavor and texture was good. Served with a spoon of strawberry jam beside the salmon. I have a sweet tooth. 

Cook time with the oven on was about a half hour. A hearty winter dish. Clean up was a snap.

I enjoy tasting all of these posts with each of my senses. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CountryMom22

Had a crazy day and I forgot to plan something for dinner. Since I'm in the middle of decorating the tree, oldest son offered to deliver the last of the Christmas cookies and pick up pizza on the way home. Works for me!


----------



## sniper69

today for lunch is some pickled ring bologna, colby cheese, crackers, and tabasco. It isn't something I eat often, but I have been craving it for about a month now. 

As for supper tonight, it is hard to say - I think my relatives mentioned store bought lasagna :help::sob:


----------



## Txsteader

Another deer sausage, greens and beans dinner today. Gotta enjoy 'em while they're in season.

DH bought 2 huge baking potatoes, so that will be tomorrow's dinner, with all the usual fixings; sour cream, bacon, cheddar and lots of butter. Will be busy putting the finishing touches on preparations for Christmas Day festivities, so that will be nice and easy.

Hope everyone has a blessed and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bacon mac n cheese made with pepper jack and swiss cheese. The ultimate comfort food and there will be enough for tomorrow too. 

DH is working overtime today, and probably tomorrow so his coworkers can see their families for the holidays. BMnC is one of his favorites.


----------



## CountryMom22

Youngest son and I finished the last of the Christmas preps and went to town to run some not holiday related errands. That was a mistake! But we did stop to grab lunch at the Amish market, sausage and cheese pretzel log and that hit the spot! 

I figured with all the rich, wonderful holiday food we will be eating for the next few days, tonight I would go healthy with tilapia and salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think pasta wiht rosted red pepper sauce with salad. maybe a small cup of lentil soup to go with it. i'd rather go out to eat but after being in the car all day i doubt dh wants to go out to eat. he has gone to get his mom & her dog & bring them here for christmas. he'll take them back on monday which will be another long day in the car-9 hrs at least. who knows, maybe they will eat while they are on the road & o won't have to cook at all. i wouldn't mind that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Oven fried chicken leg quarters,baked ham, peanut butter cookies, chocolate no bake cookies, quiche,for Christmas dinner at parent's house tomorrow night.
Leftovers for supper Christmas day here at home.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I thought the same thing as CountryMom22 and decided on grilled tuna steaks, steamed mussels, saute broccoli, and grilled romaine for supper tonight. 

Our oldest decided on this menu for dinner tomorrow: appetizers- bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers and baked brie, prime rib roast, mashed potatoes with au jus, roasted brussel sprouts, corn (cuz three grand kids under 5) and pineapple cobbler for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baked Cranberry Bread, Cranberry Cherry, Orange Bread, Peanut butter blossom cookies ( put Hershey kisses in peanut butter cookies).


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Just finished mixing up Peanut butter dog treats for Strawberry and my furbabies grandchildren. Got 30, just used 1 jar of peanut butter. The Cranberry Bread recipe got with Christmas card. Just out of oven looks good.


----------



## MO_cows

Had DS and 1 grandson for dinner. Made pork chops with a mustard glaze, cornbread dressing and a green salad. All I have to make for dinner tomorrow is baked beans. Also bringing cranberry sauce but it was already made and frozen, just needed thawing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ham, cold cuts, cranberry sauce from the frzr, warm lemon pudding cake, salad, ckn. cilatro soup etc etc. lots of goodies-too many goodies. 
hope all of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers from mom and dad's, leftovers from my house. Good food, great family . Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## CountryMom22

Have lots of leftovers from the holiday, but we're having some friends over tonight so I decided on meatloaf, mashed potatoes and whatever veggie dish they bring. 

Needless to say, we have lots of leftover cookies for dessert!


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken pot pie out of leftover roast chicken. With slaw on the side, a sweet slaw with chopped apple. 

Tomorrow night, ribs. We got a slab of smoked ribs at the family gift exchange. Just need gentle reheating. Will finish off the slaw and some leftover baked beans with the ribs.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

This year I gave next door neighbor basket of goodies. All wrapped up in basket,ham, brisket homemade biscuits, peanut butter cookies,jam my first attempt at jam this year. He loved it, thought he was going to cry.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was just leftover ham, potatoes, corn and salad.


----------



## Txsteader

Dug around in the deep freezer yesterday and found a pork roast and some chicken leg quarters that I'd precooked and froze. Cooked the roast in the crock pot today for BBQ pulled pork sandwiches tomorrow. I'll make chicken gumbo in the crock pot tomorrow for Thursday's dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was a late lunch while we were out and about, and a snack last night. 

Tonight is seasoned grilled pork loin chops, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and grilled asparagus.


----------



## Jlynnp

Last night was a nice boneless ham I had bought at Kroger then cut into smaller pieces and froze them. Tonight I am using the left over ham for bean soup, smells wonderful so it needs to be done quick.


----------



## MO_cows

It was just me and DH tonite and we went out to the local restaurant. A nice change of pace.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I splurged tonight,got Pizza Hut pizza delivered. Large pizza will feed me 4 or 5 meals.
Being Pizza Hut is a rare treat, I will make it last several days. Fixed salad to go with pizza.


----------



## pixiedoodle

looks like more christmas leftovers tonite. the possibilities are endless. got a lot of the extras bagged & in the frzer but need to tacle that ham today . none will be tossed. the entire thing will be sliced , diced, choped etc & pakaged away to enjoy thru-out the coing yr. will share with dd & i need to get some "sealing bags" for our electric food sealer. can't even think of the name of it...guess we don't use it often enough!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm leaning toward red beans, rice, smoked sausage, and chile cornbread. 

I have to make a pit ham tomorrow, we're almost out of ham juice and I have to have it to dissolve Alice the cat's Cosequin in or she won't eat it. It's a good thing we like ham.


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday night we enjoyed a delicious supper at DeLuca's in Lansing, MI. One of my favorite restaurants. :nanner:

Yesterday was a drive home from visiting family, so it was a quick supper. After we got home we had salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, and corn.
For lunch today, there were stuffed peppers calling my name. 

Tonight is my middle child's birthday. A cake has been baked, now the decisions for supper.


----------



## CountryMom22

Last night we finally finished the last of the leftovers. We had venison kielbasa with green beans, corn and mashed potatoes.

Tonight is Lemon pepper chicken and a salad with dinner rolls.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Part of the leftovers are going to freezer,cooking ham,beans in new pressure cooker tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops with fresh pineapple, sweet and sour type sauce. With rice.


----------



## pixiedoodle

definitely a slab of ham tonite with fried potaoes & another veg. from the frzr. fogot cherry toms for the slads this week. so if i get out I'll grab a container of those. going to take half a day to cut, disecct & sort thru the ham. will try to en soe home tith dd after i frost her hair. her dh will eat anything that is MEAT, like my dh.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade tomato soup from my frozen tomato puree put up during tomato glut season. With grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## vicker

Tonight it was leftover chicken soup, from a leftover roast chicken, with wild mushrooms. 
Tomorrow I'm cooking 10x 1 1/4" rib-eyes over coals. Very, very hot coals.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A Mexican-ish chicken chili with white beans and avocado.


----------



## Txsteader

Shrimp fried rice, salad today.

Grilled pork chops, black-eyed peas, collard greens and cornbread tomorrow.

Happy New Year, Y'all.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i've got the lung crud for the first time in nearly 8 or 10 yrs! no cooking for me but i will def be eating lots of soup & broths. dh is on his own!


----------



## Jlynnp

Just doing burgers tonight but will be doing a standing rib roast tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties, baked potatoes and spinach salad. The salad was the star with pink grapefruit segments, real bacon bits, and dressing made with grapefruit juice, honey and Dijon.


----------



## Clayjunky

New Years surf and turf, king crab and strips ... yum


----------



## pixiedoodle

missed the nyrs celebration because of the sore throat & resp infection but am sitting here now with all the foods i had ready to take to the gathering so dh is on hiis own still. i am better but not yet done with this crud. clear broth sounds good right now.
hope everyone has a great year in 2017.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No fancy food, appetizers here,snacking food. Toothpick cherry tomatoes,basil leaves, mozzarella cheese. Cheese plate,sliced salami, bischett,ham,roast beef.


----------



## sniper69

For supper tonight meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and mixed vegetables was made. 
Also I made some lumpia. I'm taking a bunch of lumpia to work with me, so it works out good (I have two other plates not pictured  )..


----------



## MO_cows

Black eyed peas, what else? A southern custom we carry on from DHs mom. With cornbread.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night I made shrimp, tomatoes, and feta over penne. Tonight is leftovers and margaritas. 

I also made DH a ham spread with dill pickles that he loves. It's delicious.


----------



## Irish Pixie

sniper69 said:


> For supper tonight meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and mixed vegetables was made.
> Also I made some lumpia. I'm taking a bunch of lumpia to work with me, so it works out good (I have two other plates not pictured  )..


I hope they were as good as they look.


----------



## pixiedoodle

no cooking. still have this resp. thing going on. was hoping to feel better today but throat till sore etc. man! i hate being sick! i have enjoyed the past 8 yrs + NOT being sick. asthma doesn't help this issue for sure!!!!!
maybe sick dh will feel like warming up soup for both of us.???
stay heathy everyone & WASH your hands constantly!!!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We're having leftover pork sandwiches and tater tots tonight. I also have 2 hambones in my Instant Pot making stock right now. I've got a freezer full of stuff and need to use up things before I spend more at the grocery store.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope they were as good as they look.


I hope they were too. Of course I'm biased and ate about 20 over a 10 hour period, lol. :teehee:

One of my children could barely wait until they were ready to eat.  

At work - one coworker asked for the recipe, and quite a few had a problem stopping at just two or three. :thumb:


----------



## sniper69

For today there will be some nacho dip made (like rotel dip but with taco meat added). Sides/toppings to go with it.
IF I get ambitious, maybe some empanadas will be in the near future as well. But only time will tell. 

On New Years Day did anyone enjoy Hoppin' John?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers are going to freezer today. Start fresh Tuesday.


----------



## Chief Cook

Pixiedoodle, hope that you and your dh are feeling better! I am fixing pork ribs in my new red copper square pan! Guess what dh got me for Christmas! They look good and they really smell good too.


----------



## JUDAHL

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. I am not on here very much, but read the posts. The new year is starting good. We are both feeling healthy. I will go deer hunting this evening so supper is light. I had froze a meal of chicken enchiladas, Spanish rice and refried beans. Just made some apple crisp. Last few days DH is asking for dessert. He hardly ever wants some so this is a surprise.


----------



## CountryMom22

Getting back on track with eating healthy so tonight is roasted chicken, salad and corn. They can finish the rest of the Christmas cookies if they want dessert. I think we are all about tired of looking at cookies! But I'm not going to bake them anything else until the last few are gone!


----------



## Jlynnp

pixiedoodle said:


> no cooking. still have this resp. thing going on. was hoping to feel better today but throat till sore etc. man! i hate being sick! i have enjoyed the past 8 yrs + NOT being sick. asthma doesn't help this issue for sure!!!!!
> maybe sick dh will feel like warming up soup for both of us.???
> stay heathy everyone & WASH your hands constantly!!!


I think I am trying to come down with the same thing. I am eating Vit. C like candy.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork carnitas, a recipe I have wanted to try for a long time. They are braised in cola. Not as sweet as you would think, I will definitely make this again. Put a little char on the corn tortillas in a cast iron skillet, and made a tender-crisp skillet of onions and peppers to serve them with. Opened a fresh jar of homemade salsa too. If I could only have one cuisine, it would be Tex-Mex!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made homemade hoagie with some leftover ham, roasted chicken, roast beef,drizzle of homemade BBQ sauce, haberbo cheese toasted in oven, twice backed potatoes fries,side salad lemon juice,olive oil dressing. Pretty good if I do say so myself. lol!


----------



## Txsteader

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Clayjunky

Shot a doe Sunday and last night I made deer heart, kidney and inside tenderloin tossed simply with butter, garlic, salt, pepper and garnished with Sriracha/scallions/cilantro...incredible!!


----------



## Clayjunky

Used the last of the organ meat and a little bit of scrap from the hind quarter tonight to make a venison curry with julienned sweet taters, maters, onions & peppers . Good tonight, will be incredible tomorrow &#129420;


----------



## nobrabbit

We FINALLY got our venison back from the processor and will be having one of our favorite sandwiches for dinner tonight. Venison tenderloin with caramelized onions, sauteed peppers, and melted provolone on ciabatta rolls with potato salad on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still sick but thot i was better yesterday. this morning , not so mch. lots of soups & sandwiches happening here. poor dh is on his own for warming it up. hot tea
is tasting god to me & i am not so much a tea drinker. wonder how long this virus will last? 
everyones meals sound sooo very good! lots of good creative cooks on here!!
thanks for well wishes.... i am TRYING to feel better but not making much progress. stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Carnitas with pico de gallo and queso fresco. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we had leftover black eyed peas, cornbread, spinach salad. For tonight I have boneless chicken thighs but not a master plan yet. Chicken parmesan maybe.


----------



## doozie

Buffalo burgers, hope I like them, never made them before. Coleslaw, oven fries, home made tortilla soup too.


----------



## Jlynnp

We picked Ruthie the cow up from the butcher yesterday so we are having burgers tonight. Sure hope she is good because we have a LOT of meat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chef salad


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up grilling the chicken. With homegrown corn on the cob out of the freezer and one more round of spinach salad.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Beef stew tonight using some leftover been that I had in the freezer and I'll add some fresh stew meat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled cedar plank salmon, romaine hearts, and asparagus.


----------



## pixiedoodle

hot spicy soup that will open up my sinuses & make my nose run!

confirmed by dr. I have a resp virus....i already knew that. honey & hot tea with lemon & cough pearls, & decongestant.....as he said, everyone's got it & you MAY feel better in another 10 days but if not, come back!
how much hot tea & lemon & honey can i drink in 10 days? this ugly asthma just does NOT help!


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> hot spicy soup that will open up my sinuses & make my nose run!
> 
> confirmed by dr. I have a resp virus....i already knew that. honey & hot tea with lemon & cough pearls, & decongestant.....as he said, everyone's got it & you MAY feel better in another 10 days but if not, come back!
> how much hot tea & lemon & honey can i drink in 10 days? this ugly asthma just does NOT help!


Sorry you have the crud! When I have a cold, I like to take hot tea and drop in a couple of the "mentho liptus" cough drops, stir to dissolve them some and then sip. The "vapors" from the cough drop seem to be more soothing that way and last longer. I call it "therapy tea".


----------



## MO_cows

Went "retro" for dinner tonite with beefy Macncheese. With Shelly beans on the side and a sugar free cookie for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

today will be another "leftovers" day around here. trying to use up leftovers from the fridge, frzr & pantry that remains from christmas. i wrapped & froze a LOT of that & just trying to get thru what is already cooked & needing to be used up. However i am craving broth & noodles to i'll dig thru the fridge & whip up some sort of soup with home made noodles. sounds good to me right now. i soooo want to be done with this virus. it's wearing me out. i start my asthma coughing thing every morning about 4 -5 am. today it was 4 am...only took an hour to clear the lungs---mostly. i feel like i need to go back to bed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's cold and going to be colder tonight and tomorrow, so I'm making a crock pot full of French country beef stew. I think the "French" part is that it has a red wine base. 

ETA: Changed it to _Italian_ beef stew because I had mushrooms that needed to be used. Mushrooms for potatoes, diced tomatoes, and a few spice changes is all.


----------



## JUDAHL

Last night I made beef roast, potatoes and carrots. I saved back some of the juice from roast, so tonight I will chop up pots and carrots and fry. Chop up some of the roast and put it in the gravy. DH likes the gravy mix over bread. I like it over the pots. He has one brownie left. Suddenly the last two weeks he wants dessert. I'll get the frozen apple pie I made a while back. The venison looked good someone posted.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ham,cheese,fresh mushrooms portabella,white button mushrooms,fresh spinach,red,yellow,orange,green peppers quiche. Will have enough for leftovers.


----------



## MO_cows

Dad's birthday today, so made some of his faves. Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, cream gravy and Waldorf salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled ribeyes and romaine hearts, and sauteed broccoli.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Took homemade beef vegetable soup out of refrigerator.
Will make biscuits to go with it.
Quiche on the side.
Have enough for leftovers for several meals.


----------



## Bret

Eating on my feet as usual. Ate a bite of cold rare stake and bite of cold baked potato. Warmed it all in my cheek while a half cup of morning coffee cooked in the microwave. Tasted so good.  I thought how fortunate to have such a feast after speed choring at the ranch. A heat wave at 14 degrees, sunny and no wind.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cooked a ham earlier today, now have homemade mac and cheese baking and should be ready to come out of the oven shortly, as soon as it does, I have peeled a bunch of sweet potatoes and have them in my ham broth ready to bake until they are tender (about an hour). Its so cold here, temps hovering around 0* that it really helps to run the oven. I hear we are having a heat wave of around 40* on Tues.


----------



## Clayjunky

Venison enchilada lasagna... a giant tray to last a few days-$10 of cheese, rice,tortillas, etc= 3-4 dinners and lunchtime snacks . &#129420;


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork roast, polenta with plenty of parmesan and a veggie blend. Tonight, not a clue yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm eating a pour boiling water on it Korean noodle and kimchee soup right now. It's delicious but so spicy I have to add a tablespoon of sour cream to be able to eat it. It's warming me from the inside out tho.  

It's cold, windy, and a great day for comfort food so I'm making salisbury steaks, mashed potatoes and gravy, and some type of steam veggie.


----------



## Bret

Boiled three eggs and turned some Christmas Ham into ham salad. It will be fun to dunk sandwiches in tomato soup this week. I ate spoonsful while I worked/played.


----------



## MO_cows

The last package of rib steaks from our beef. Figured out a new way to broil them-put my cast iron grill pan under the broiler to preheat, then put on the steaks and they cooked from both sides. With potatoes, onion and green pepper in the cast iron skillet and glazed carrots.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we enjoyed beef tips and rice with some steamed mixed veg. and broccoli on the side. 

Saturday night we had chili.


----------



## Txsteader

Fixed a pot of beef stew before the freezing weather last week, we grazed on that for a couple of days. Yesterday, I made beer-battered cod fillets, tater tots and salad. 

Haven't decided what to cook today. Thinking about making beef stroganoff, if I have sour cream in the fridge.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Leftovers or takeout, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork chops, scalloped potatoes,green bean casserole,dump cake with blueberries, peaches cool whip on side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

the Virus has turned into severe resp infection & now on 2 meds. holy cow this is UGLY stuff! already having asthma does NOT help!
dh bot popeyes fried chicken & pizza so he can feed himself till i get back to the kitchen,...maybe a week but he won't starve.
hope to find some soup in the cabinet later. too cold & feel too lousy to out to the garage & dig thru the big freezer!
stay well everyone cause this stuff is awful!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pixie doodle,
I hope you get to feeling better soon.
I can't seem to get warm.
No sore throat,achy feeling.
Just can't get warm..
Only time I seem to get warm is with Strawberry stretched out besides me or on me.
We're off to take nap,looking a new seed catalog dreaming of spring.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> the Virus has turned into severe resp infection & now on 2 meds. holy cow this is UGLY stuff! already having asthma does NOT help!
> dh bot popeyes fried chicken & pizza so he can feed himself till i get back to the kitchen,...maybe a week but he won't starve.
> hope to find some soup in the cabinet later. too cold & feel too lousy to out to the garage & dig thru the big freezer!
> stay well everyone cause this stuff is awful!


My husband had it a month or so ago and was off work for a week. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry pixiedoodle that your crud is hanging on.

Tonight, a ham slice, the leftover polenta sliced and lightly fried, and some cauliflower with butter and Cajun seasoning.


----------



## tired_gardener

Mrs has the slow cooker going. She says it is going to be Pasta Figoli. (sp?)

But right now, I'm going to go grill me a fried egg sammich for lunch. We have some thick sliced turkey lunch meat I'll grill as well, and probably some pineapple. Wishing for some avocado to go with.


----------



## Txsteader

Taco Tuesday!!! Home-canned ground beef makes the _best_ tacos.

Tomorrow's menu will be salmon croquettes, cream gravy, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## CountryMom22

Really cold and miserable here. Decided on pork chops, roasted potatoes and broccoli. I made fresh brownies for dessert. Having the oven going is adding some much needed heat!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover pork chops, scalloped potatoes,dab of rice,glazed carrots, pea salad, peaches.


----------



## pixiedoodle

not cooking still sick as a dog! dh will fend for himself again & maybe he'll fix me a bowl of hot soup.
day 12 of this miserable resp/ illness. haven't been out of bed since last week. holy cow! this is some ugly stuff!
stay healthy everyone!!


----------



## newlifeforus

Pork chops here in Nebraska on this blustery day. Cranberry, pecan, apple pilaf and a baked squash. mmmmmm winter food is yummy


----------



## Irish Pixie

My version of Marghertia pizza and chopped salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sammies. Tonight, made a grocery run and it was a zoo because the forecast is for an ice storm. Every checkout was staffed and the lines were still many carts deep. But I got my good milk in the glass jugs so we don't have to survive on powdered milk this weekend. Plus a couple of bargain buys and some fresh produce to supplement the freezer and pantry. So a take and bake pizza was dinner.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Terikyi pork chops,fried pork rice, broccoli salad,.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork chops seem to be a thing today.  I'm doing pork loin chops with apples, onions, and sweet potatoes with BBQ in the crock pot. First time recipe but it sounds good.


----------



## CountryMom22

I was trying to decide between pork chops and chicken sammies and decided on the chicken. Then I check in here, and now I want the pork chops! Too late.

So dinner will be grilled chicken sandwiches with the fixin's and leftover spice cake for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i am going to live afterall. feeling way better today but now my poor dh has it & just came back from the dr. as well. this is some ugly stuff but i almost feel human today. however now my dh has it & just returened from the clinic with meds. 
going to be soup today & maybe a ham sandwich for dh. not sure how long we'll have power if the ice storm is as bad as they are predicting. we have enough cold cuts to get by for a while & i think we have a ittle propane type portable stove in the basement we've never used. PBJ is always good if that's what it takes to get by. 
hope all of you are OUT of this storms path but if not, be carefull & hang in there!!


----------



## Txsteader

So glad to hear you're feeling better Pixiedoodle! It always seems to work out that way.....one gets better then someone else gets sick. 

It feels like May rather than January here. Whole chickens are on sale this week, I'm roasting one in the smoker now, figure we can eat from that for a couple of days. Garlic mashed potatoes and creamed spinach for sides. Maybe chicken salad sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Tuna pie tonight with a nice salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ham bone and beans, cornbread,green beans.
Tomorrow will be beef thinly sliced,stir fry Vegetable rice, chocolate brownie.
Sunday leftovers. Hopefully Monday we will be able to check mail.
Everybody stay warm and dry.
Dug out camping coffee pot,just Incase electric goes out.
Woke up from nap, realize I live in all electric apartment.
Went to linen closet dug out camping stove too.
Strawberry and I might just stay in bed if we get to cold.
Got out sleeping bag too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> i think i am going to live afterall. feeling way better today but now my poor dh has it & just came back from the dr. as well. this is some ugly stuff but i almost feel human today. however now my dh has it & just returened from the clinic with meds.
> going to be soup today & maybe a ham sandwich for dh. not sure how long we'll have power if the ice storm is as bad as they are predicting. we have enough cold cuts to get by for a while & i think we have a ittle propane type portable stove in the basement we've never used. PBJ is always good if that's what it takes to get by.
> hope all of you are OUT of this storms path but if not, be carefull & hang in there!!


There is that moment when you're sick but suddenly feel like you don't want to die any longer. I'm glad you're feeling better. 

I'm doing a pepperoncini roast in the crock pot, tators, and some kind of steam veg.


----------



## pixiedoodle

waiting for ice storm to hit kansas city area. not looking frward to that. i am getting better but poor dh is at the really ugly stage of this crud. i have spicy pork veg soup thawed so that should help BOTH of us get "cleared out" a bit. ice storm sounds ugly. so far so good but worst is yet to come they say. 
stay inside everyone if you are in or near this mid-states ice hapneing!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Strawberry had a hard time potty today outside cause of the ice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'd rather have a couple feet of snow than a half inch of ice. 

I have a lot of barn and paper work to do today so I'm fixing Vigo yellow rice and chicken plus a chopped salad. Easy, but very tasty.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i am still not well & dh is in the midst of the same crude! poor man! we have consumed a lot of soup & i am gld i got so much put away in the fall & early winter! we are too sick to do much cooking now for sure. dh even decided he'd best not go to work...duh, really? thot i was going to have to chain him to bed to keep him away from work & sharing his germs! men!
reheating what ever soup is in the fridge today & wil manage to make dh a sandwich to go with it. we re pathetic pair for sure! still using freezer finds & what's on hand. sure glad we have it to draw from!


----------



## MO_cows

Saturday night, spaghetti and meatballs with a nice salad. Some garlic bread would have hit the spot with it, but a carb saved is a carb earned.

For Sunday, pork chops with potatoes, peppers and onions, some more green salad, and tried some frozen "breaded green tomatoes" that you fry up fresh at home. They were good and a nice change of pace. From a new brand of frozen veggies Hy Vee has started to carry, new to me anyway. They have breaded okra too, so maybe it's a southern, regional brand expanding?? Pictfresh I think it was.


----------



## Txsteader

MO_cows, Pictfresh is a good brand. And yes, they do offer a lot of 'southern' veggies. They're the only brand I could find that carries purple hull peas. 

We had the last of the roasted/smoked chicken today w/ cornbread dressing and blackeye peas today. Tomorrow is.......Taco Tuesday!!!! 

Will simmer the chicken carcass tonight for chicken noodle soup. Surely it will get cold enough again, before Spring, for a comforting bowl of soup.

Oh yeah.....also made a batch of the world's best chocolate chip cookies last night. Baked 2 dozen and DH & I ate one dozen as soon as they came out of the oven. :facepalm:


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is chicken soup and rolls. Left over cookies for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spaghetti and meatballs and a salad tonight for supper.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is sloppy joes and salad. Two different kinds of cupcakes for dessert.

Oldest son just called from work and asked me to make him some chicken soup as he isn't feeling well. Wish I still had some left from the other night, but that's all gone. So I just started another pot. Hopefully there will be some leftovers for the freezer!


----------



## Jlynnp

Not sure exactly what we are having tomorrow other than Hummingbird Cupcakes. The recipe is a new one and looks good.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Does anyone have a simple fried rice recipe?
I killed another one tonight.
Just leftovers bits of this and that in it.
1 each of pork chop,small steak, carrot diced,onion diced,red,yellow,orange,green peppers,cup of rice. Ended up crying over supper.
Tomorrow will be chicken backs cooked in pressure cooker/ canner so I can make up freezer meals, chicken dumplings, chicken fajitas, chicken tacos, chicken noodle soup.
I also love going to Dollar tree for foil pans.
Got new recipes for chicken lasgna that thought would try.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I haven't made fried rice in years so I can't help you, MoBookworm1957. Sorry.

I'm making goulash in the crock pot today, it's a more authentic recipe than the ones I grew up on. Plus some sorta side. I'm in a cooking rut and need to look for something new to fix.


----------



## MO_cows

Fried rice, I cook the egg first and set it aside. Then onion and frozen peas n carrots, stir fry them a bit, then put in some grated ginger and "pressed" garlic followed by the rice. Meat is always a leftover that is already cooked, so add near the end just to heat up. Then some soy sauce and slice the eggs in thin strips and add back in. I don't have a wok, use a cast iron skillet but can only make fried rice for two without tossing it all over the stove when I stir fry it. 

Last night, burritos from leftover rotisserie chicken. Cooked some onion and red bell pepper, added corn and black beans, black olives. Homemade salsa and sour cream. The whole meal inside the tortilla. 

The night before, took boneless skinless chicken thighs and cooked them with teriyaki glaze. With stir fried veggies and rice.

Tonight, ham, baked potato and veggie blend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled ribeye steaks, either grilled romaine or asparagus, and roasted butternut squash and brussel sprouts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight homemade chicken vegetable soup with homemade noodles.
Keep hoping appetite will come back.
Got pressure canner/ cooker full of chicken backs, thighs cooking now.
Making chicken enchiladas, chicken tacos, soup, using stuff in chest freezer, or refrigerator freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thai shrimp red curry with jasmine rice. I dunno what else yet.


----------



## nobrabbit

NY strip steak with whiskey-mushroom sauce, rice and roasted brussel sprouts. Warm but too mucky to get out and do much here in KY so also making a few staples for the upcoming week; greek style yogurt, ranch dressing and prepping lunches for work.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers for today.
Start fresh tomorrow.
Not feeling well today.
Got what everyone else has had.
You know it's bad when I drink cold coffee.
No energy.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hope you're feeding better soon, MoBookworm1957.

Today I made spaghetti and meatballs with Italian bread. Made Devil's Food chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

This morning, a leftover scramble for breakfast. The rest of the chicken burrito filling. With toast.

Dinner, meat loaf, corn pudding, and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch today was chunky chicken sandwich with shredded cheese on top.
Have discovered now have no taste due to head cold.
No fever.
Still have a dab of leftover chicken so thinking chicken and rice for supper.
Maybe chicken,rice soup,with broccoli salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Forgot to mention,still eating out of freezer and refrigerator freezer.
Ran out of few fresh produce this morning.
So portabella mushrooms,white button mushrooms,will go on grocery shopping list.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork speidies on Italian bread, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and steamed brussel sprouts.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pan fried pork chops, salad and apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Small steak, potato,carrots cooked as roast.
That'll be a couple of meals.
Thinking chocolate cake for dessert.
Stilling cooking like diabetic.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Braised beef short ribs in a red wine sauce, some type of potato, and a veggie.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oven "Fried" chicken, but I'm not sure about the sides yet!


----------



## Bret

Late night power cooking last night. Needed the meat. Heated up iron skillet while speed thawing four venison tenderloins. Lightly flowered, salted and peppered. Drained a can of new potatoes. Placed the tenderloins in the hot skillets with a light sizzle. Sliced the new potatoes along the side of the meat. Browned meat to golden on the outside and medium rare inside. The potatoes browned and heated through. Ate on my feet while my eyes rolled into the back of my head. Fork tender. Continued eating between washing skillet and cleaning up. About 17 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Bret

CountryMom22 said:


> Oven "Fried" chicken, but I'm not sure about the sides yet!


Mashed potatos and green beans.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thinly sliced turkey breast, avacado slices lettuce salad
Saturday corn beef and red cabbage,carrots
Sunday sweet and sour soup.
Grilled cheese,peaches.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My wonderful husband brought home a intestinal bug from work, so I'm fixing some type of soup. Probably Asian inspired with plenty of ginger.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ben in hosp. for nearly 2 weeks. a virus attacked my heart and did major damage. i will have to have valve replacement in sixtty days if i am strong enough. enjoy reading your meal planz. . i am saltand surar free now. . this is the hardest thing i ha e ever gone thru. take care of yourselves


----------



## Bret

A laugh a second makes one pleasant. Written just for you. All the best.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pixiedoodle, glad you're home and recovering.

Tonight is skillet steaks with mashed potatoes, green beans and carrots.


----------



## littlebay

Fajitas last night, cheesy chicken ranch baked potatoes tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover pork chop with huge flour tortilla was for supper.
Haven't a clue for today.
No hungry,nothing sounds or taste good right now.


----------



## cheryl-tx

Just stewed a whole chicken this morning and plan to debone after it cools down a bit. Making some cornbread dressing and chicken gravy tonight and will use the rest for chicken and rice tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Pixie Doodle, best wishes for healing and strength!
Tonight I am making a knock off of the KFC bowl of mashed potatoes, gravy, corn,chicken and a sprinkle of cheese on top. I thought they were crazy when they offered them, but daaang, they are really tasty! Hope mine turn out even better.


----------



## MO_cows

Pixie doodle, so sorry your illness took such a bad turn!

Been cooking extra, a family member is in cancer treatment so a family meals on wheels effort is underway. My contributions so far, meatballs in spaghetti sauce, chicken N noodles (homemade noodles), chili. 

Tonight's dinner, pork chops browned and then braised with hominy, with grilled zucchini on the side. Will make extra for the "sick house" but I doubt the zucchini will freeze well.


----------



## littlebay

Potato soup! I use an altered version of Pioneer Woman's recipe and it is amazing. I omit the chopped vegetables and just add as much bacon as I feel like cutting (my least favorite task in the universe). We've also got some super amazing chocolate cake that I found a recipe for on Pinterest (it's called Brick Street cake if you'd like to check it out). Easily the best chocolate cake I've ever had, but it needs to mellow overnight or it's way too sweet.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thursday will be making a pot of vegetable soup with emphasis on cabbage.
Can you freeze cabbage? Pickled red onions and shredded cabbage found recipe on Pinterest.
It looks good. You then add pickled onions and cabbage on top of stuff.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be spaghetti squash with sauce, peppers and onions and meatballs. For those who don't want the squash, I'll make regular pasta.

And yes, that would be everyone in the house other than me!~


----------



## Helgen

We are having Collard greens fresh from the garden, cooked with the frozen Thanksgiving ham bone. I will fry up some chicken to go with it. Made Banana bread, from over ripe bananas, for desert.


----------



## Jlynnp

This has been a busy week, I have made 8 meatloaves (7 in the freezer), a batch of Macadamia Nut/Whit Chocolate Chip Cookies, an Apple, Pecan Cobbler and so far 23 jars of apple butter. I have some apples left to finish up.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made an amazing hamburger veg pasta bean soup yesterday, and we will have it again tonight as well.


----------



## littlebay

Spaghetti last night- crab tonight (I'm already feeling a little green thinking about it, but we've got to get a little diversity in our diet around here).


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch will be spaghetti, tomato sauce.
Supper will be drumsticks, potato wedges, green beans
Dessert will peach dump cake


----------



## light rain

Sat. our daughter and son in law came out and made shukshuka for us. I had no salt added canned tomatoes on hand and they brought frozen plum tomatoes and hot peppers from their garden. I was really good and after a 35 plus yr. ban on foods in a tomato sauce from DH he now likes the combo. Spaghetti and pizza were always ok but nothing else. K. did add a little salt on top of the eggs but very little. Salty foods are just a no no in our house now. Counter productive to our health...

I will get the recipe and work on growing the necessary herbs for this meal. It is healthy, inexpensive and a great way to use fresh or frozen garden produce...


----------



## Irish Pixie

light rain said:


> Sat. our daughter and son in law came out and made shukshuka for us. I had no salt added canned tomatoes on hand and they brought frozen plum tomatoes and hot peppers from their garden. I was really good and after a 35 plus yr. ban on foods in a tomato sauce from DH he now likes the combo. Spaghetti and pizza were always ok but nothing else. K. did add a little salt on top of the eggs but very little. Salty foods are just a no no in our house now. Counter productive to our health...
> 
> I will get the recipe and work on growing the necessary herbs for this meal. It is healthy, inexpensive and a great way to use fresh or frozen garden produce...


That looks delicious. 

Today is my granddaughter's sixth birthday. :sniff: And in our family you pick your birthday meal, she picked the Chinese buffet. Sigh.


----------



## tired_gardener

Made slow cooker chili last night. Wish we had had some corn bread to go with.


----------



## CountryMom22

Rainy and raw here today so chicken soup and rolls with cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Oven fried drumsticks,baked potato,salad, cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork speidies, sauteed zucchini, sweet onion, and garlic, and my darling hubby is having tator tots. Tots are latest obsession.


----------



## CountryMom22

Isn't it un American to not be obsessed with tater tots? They are the perfect side to anything!

Tonight is meatloaf, baked potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

CountryMom22 said:


> Isn't it un American to not be obsessed with tater tots? They are the perfect side to anything!
> 
> Tonight is meatloaf, baked potatoes and broccoli.


He does love them. 

Poor guy also came home with the nasty norovirus that's going around. He's not going to want to eat, and I'll find something in the fridge. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it skips me this year.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Breakfast for dinner tonight: French toast, scrambled eggs and sugar cured ham


----------



## topothemountain

Homegrown pork chops, taters and green beans, with biscuits. I also made up a gallon of greek yogurt today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making stuffed meatballs , homemade spaghetti sauce with spaghetti tonight.
Homemade garlic bread,side salad.
Will be cooking up make ahead meals tomorrow for freezer meals, casseroles,dabs of this that other will go into soup pot.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh still doing cooking & everythig else. i am getting a bit stronger but a very long way from normal. so for now, dh is still doing everything. i am enjoying his efforts...... i am able to walk a bit further inside the house daaily. never thot walking 60 ft could be such a challenge! we are using things from frzr & pantry & filling in with mostly fresh produce and bread. glad we were so prepared for winter , never thinking it woud be becaause of this. always good to be prepared!


----------



## CountryMom22

Sorry you're still under the weather pixiedoodle. Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon. And yes, thank goodness for all the prepping at a time like this. Who needs to worry about running out of food when you're too weak to get dressed!

Dinner tonight is pork chops, rice and green beans. And I made 2 batches of Devil's food chocolate chip cookies for dessert. They are everyone's new favorites!


----------



## Txsteader

Popping in to send Pixiedoodle best wishes for successful surgery and speedy recovery. You've had a rough time, I hope you feel better very soon. Will remember you in my prayers.

Today's menu is smoked chicken, mac & cheese, sliced fresh tomatoes. Banana cream pie for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

won't know about surgery till tom. hope i am healing enough on my own that it doesn't have to happen but that's just hoping & wishing on my part right now. i'll know more tom.
dh has been cookign & he's doing a good job of it as best he can. we seem to have a good assortment of leftovers in the fridge so that's what we'll likely have again today. i don't mind & neither does he. i think he may be enjoying his cooking/learning experiences. it sure takes the burden off me right now altho 2 days ago i fixed home canned tom soup & grilled cheese sands. it about did me in but i accomplished it which i thot was progress. yest. half the day was not a good day. took a late nap & woke up like a new person. pretty good today for now anyway.
thanks for all the get well wishes!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tomorrow is my cooking day.
Doing muffin tin taco salads, chicken pot pies, fruit pies.
On agenda for tomorrow is chicken pot pies, soups,stews,
Hand held fruit pies, cherry, raisin,apple maybe peach too.
Even though I personally am not diabetic, I cook diabetic.
If not too tired will also do homemade chicken noodles in pressure cooker/ canner.
Got some rice want to can up as chicken,rice,peas, carrots make a head meals in a jar.
Need to make up rolls,bread or tortillas before I go to store next week.


----------



## susieneddy

It has been a while since I posted on here. Seems we are always busy doing something. Last night for dinner we had hamburgers, grilled onions and cheese on a portabella mushroom.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Tomorrow is my cooking day.
> Doing muffin tin taco salads, chicken pot pies, fruit pies.
> On agenda for tomorrow is chicken pot pies, soups,stews,
> Hand held fruit pies, cherry, raisin,apple maybe peach too.
> Even though I personally am not diabetic, I cook diabetic.
> If not too tired will also do homemade chicken noodles in pressure cooker/ canner.
> Got some rice want to can up as chicken,rice,peas, carrots make a head meals in a jar.
> Need to make up rolls,bread or tortillas before I go to store next week.


you are one busy person in the kitchen!! makes me feel craazy lazy!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

going bac to cadio dr this morning & hope for good news & hope my heart is healing some. will prob. go for ehco-cardiogram too. hope it shows i am better & hope the heart & valaves can heal on their own but if not i am prepared to have surgery. dh will have to stay off work longer to take care of me. he has been doing a great joob & i have just been laying around trying to get well or at elast better.
we are having leftovers today from yesterday. i may be getting a little more use to no salt but it's not easy! dh is doing a great job teaching hiis-self how to cook. 
he is having to do everything & doesn't seem to mind but think he would like to go back to his pt job soon. maybe he will on monday depending on my report from the heart dr this morning. got my fingers crossed for good results!


----------



## tired_gardener

I had eggs in a hole for lunch today. Yesterday Mrs. Tired made Spag Carbanara with Turkey Bacon since we don't eat pig. We are working on keeping meals under $5/day. I think next time use less bacon. The 3/4 lb it called for was a lot of bacon. Maybe because turkey bacon doesn't shrink as much as pig does.


----------



## pixiedoodle

good news from dr...my murmur is softer & he thinks i may be healing a bit. go back in 6 wks for eco-cardiogram to look inside the heart. hope i am healing . i'm to remain calm, don't over-do & keep trying to walk inside the house. he changed one med by addiing it back in..stronger lasix...not what i wanted but i can hhandle it. we discussed valve reepair done thru an artery in the leg so hope if it has to be done in a few months i can have that procedure in place of open heart surgery. deaar god i hope so!! 
dh wants to go back tow work his pt job on monday & i don't blame him. i think i can manage 5 hrs a day on my own, if not he is only 15-20 mins away. i'll sure try.
eating leftover tonite. good thing we love leftovers!


----------



## Txsteader

Good to hear, Pixiedoodle. Follow doctor's orders!

Made chicken gumbo today, with the last of a smoked chicken I made earlier in the week. Getting ready to make a pan of brownies, haven't had any in ages.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixie doodle,
You have been ill.
Didn't get everything done.
Went for a walk for several hours.
So nice, to get out of apartment.
Strawberry is in country running with her brother.
Got 8 drumsticks in the oven.
Several meals there, chicken backs in pressure cooker to make up broth, chicken noodle soup, chicken dumplings several meals there.
Raisin tartlets in oven too.
12 there.
Walk was wonderful


----------



## Jlynnp

Glad to hear things are improving PixieDoodle. I will keep you in my thoughts that things continue to go good for you.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Thanks for sending the good vibes my way! I need all the help i can get.. This has sure been a shock for this entire family. I was so healthy that i never even considered i could/would contract such a deadly illness so suddenly. There is hope on the horizon the dr. Tells me. It just may be a long way off at this point but that is my goal to get there.
I posted my menu for the day on the wrong place but what the heck, it's there. Dh is going back to his pt job on mond so it will be a whole new ball game for me & the dogs. I'll probably sleep about half the time he is gone. He is excited to get back to his job 7 the extra $$ is a great help. He has been off work since i got sick the end of dec. He is pretty happy to get back into a routine & have a few extra bucks.


----------



## CountryMom22

Glad things are looking up Pixiedoodle! Just make sure you follow doctor's orders to continue healing. Sending prayers your way.

Dinner tonight will be pot roast in the crockpot with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Whatever is in refrigerator.
Is what's happening this weekend.
Got recfried beans, pitiful lettuce,messed up chicken soup,boiled potatoes,green beans.
Basically leftovers


----------



## light rain

Last night we had roast chicken, homemade pickled beets and microwaved potatoes. DH really liked it and said so repeatedly. The chicken was heavily sprinkled with Penzey's poultry seasoning (no salt) and granulated garlic (no salt). He used Ken's lite sweet Vidalia onion salad dressing on his potato. (only 120 mg. of sodium in 2T.) I used a little blue cheese dressing on mine.

Going to cook some brown rice today along with carrots. I bought some large peat pots to start peppers next week. We like all kinds of peppers except the nuclear ones...


----------



## susieneddy

For dinner last night we decided to walk into town to eat. I had two Mayan tamales and Susie had one Mayan tamale, one Salbute and one Panucho. After eating all of that we walked around the square then head over to Lizard Joe's to listen to The Fabulous Yucatones and have some cervezas.


----------



## doozie

Stir fry shredded chicken breast and broccoli with various veggies I find in the fridge. Trying to focus on eating twice the vegetables, half the meat and carbs at least twice a week going forward. Broke out my wok from storage.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was seafood fest because my youngest is home from Virginia and leaves for San Diego in May so it will be the last time she'll get home this year. 

King crab legs, little neck clams, shrimp, mussels in tomato sauce, steak- t bone and ribeye- were the focal points. Along with stir fried broccoli, hand made beer battered fish, onion rings and hush puppies (my son in law is amazing with a deep fryer) and Stouffers mac n cheese (kids!) and cannoli for dessert. 

I ate so much I couldn't breath properly until about an hour ago.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Took the messed up chicken soup, shredded up the chicken,teaspoon was put inside won ton wrappers.
They look like miniature burritos in pan.
Took the soup thicken it up about drizzled on top,put habenro and jalapeno cheese on top.
Took leftover red beans, thicken juice soup made into refried beans 3 tablespoons of refried beans with chicken. Enchiladas all in foil 4 inches x 6 inch foil grill pan.
Covered with aluminium foil into dresser for future TV dinners( made 6).


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was leftover roasted chicken and some pickled veggies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Red Robin guacamole bacon burger. Yum.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Short ribs in a red wine sauce in the crockpot. Tators for hubby, cauliflower rice for me and a veggie of some sort. 

Our youngest went home to Virginia and then she and her husband will be onto San Diego in a few months so it's back on the diet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Got a small roast out of fridge freezer & stuck into 4 qt nesco after dh went to work. Added lots of water to make broth, added lots of no salt seasonings,peeled some carrots & have a few scrubbed potatoes i'll add the last hour or so. He'll be surprised to find a complete meal ready to eat by the time he gets home this afternoon late. In the mean time i need to find something easy for me to eat that requires no prep. Maybe toast with jam...sounds easy enough. I ate a half cup honey nut cherios dry for mid morning breakfast. The roast smells really good right now but i hate the taste of it! I do use the broth for soups tho. This is prob. The most cooking i've done since i got sick dec 29th. & not sure i've done much besides peel carrots & drop the meat in the cooker with water & seasonings...wow this may make me lazy if i can't start doing some things in the kitchen!
Everyones meals sound really good!


----------



## susieneddy

We had some friends over for dinner last night. We took them to eat dinner at one of our favorite restaurants La Terracita. Susie and I had the Stone Crab Claws and one of them also had the Claws and her husband had the Pescado Frito. He didn't talk much while he was eating it. When he got finished eat said that was one of the best fried fish he had ever had. We sat around talking for a while then they had to leave to head back to Progreso. We walked them over to where the combis are located so they could catch one. We said our good-byes and we walked home satisfied and full.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is meatloaf, baked potatoes or salad, and beets. Hubby and oldest son will eat the potatoes while me and youngest son are the salad eaters.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pepperoncini roast in the crock pot, and I think I'm going to put it over gnocchi. Steamed asparagus as a side.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was shrimp and pasta in a creamy garlic sauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh thto that was the best roast fbeef dinner he ever had...i think it's just been such a long time since he had roast dinner he forgot what they taste like! hardest thing ii did was peel 6 carrots & rinse off the potatoes...the nesco did all the work. i got in 17 laps thru the house yest. so by 6 pm i was exhausted & had to go to bed. souldn't go to sleep so i was up past midnite. woke at 6 this morning but i can see right now i need a nap!
leftover roast pots & carrots tonite. easy for dh to reheat in the micro. going to have dh dig some par-boiled beans from out heiloom beams we grew last yr out of the frzr along with the broth i par-boiled them in last oct. i have jiffy pone mix so tom. would be a good day to put them back on the stove top to simmer all day while dh hs gone back to his afternoon pt job. easy for both of us.


----------



## pixiedoodle

those beans are still in the freezer but maybe today dh will dig them out along with frozen bean broth before he goes to work. he is being whammied with migraines this week. maybe since this low is sitting on top of us today he won't even be able to get out of bed & go to work.....? poor guy. i am sure i wouldn't function at all with one, let alone go to work. yilkes. 
we need fresh produce this week but everything else is good to go. still plenty of meats in the frzr, lots of pasta & sauces to choose from, jellos. pudding mixes etc for sweet treat. even found some leftover xmas sweets in the frzer under conatainers of hot wings left over from the nyrs eve party we never went to...i ended up in the er with the heart failure... anyway, lots of choices & am thankful for them.
love hearing all about how everyone saves & the great dishes produced.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Norovirus since Thursday afternoon. I ate a bit of rice with chicken broth last night. 

I'm cautiously drinking coffee this morning. The headache from caffeine withdrawal yesterday was amazing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

double


----------



## pixiedoodle

irish pixie, i hope you see some improvement today! sounds really ugly! i had norovirus for 5-1/2 weeks back in 05. it was ugly! dr said it would last about 5-6 wks & suddely stop & it did exactly that. i did lose a lot of weight in those five & a half weeks... i also worked in an elementary school so most likely got it there. i feel your pain!
i made a small pot of ckn & noodles yesterday from left-over noodle i had made the day before, a can of chicken from aldis & a box of low sodium ckn. broth from aldi's. choped a cooked potatoe & a choped cooked carrot. sure was tasty! dh put his over a big baked potato. looking forward to another cup oof it today. dh will go produce shopping at sprouts today. i'd love to go but just not enough strength yet to wwalk that far. probably saving on the "grocery shopping" bill by me not going! i am enjoying dh doing ALL of the shopping...nice reality ck. for him.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you Pixie Doodle. I was feeling better until this morning, I must have overdid yesterday. 

I'll use what energy I have (perhaps it will get better with coffee) to cook a bit today. I probably won't eat it, but it will be available in the fridge.

Warm up a pit ham, slice it, and package some for the freezer. We like to have it for lunches (DH as sandwiches, me in salads). And for dinner a spaghetti squash casserole made with hot Italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. The plus is that it's coldish today- 30 rather than 50/60/70 that it's been so having the oven going most of the day will be a good thing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you Pixie Doodle. I was feeling better until this morning, I must have overdid yesterday.
> 
> I'll use what energy I have (perhaps it will get better with coffee) to cook a bit today. I probably won't eat it, but it will be available in the fridge.
> 
> Warm up a pit ham, slice it, and package some for the freezer. We like to have it for lunches (DH as sandwiches, me in salads). And for dinner a spaghetti squash casserole made with hot Italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. The plus is that it's coldish today- 30 rather than 50/60/70 that it's been so having the oven going most of the day will be a good thing.


dh brot home a spgy squash yest. would you sharee your spgty sqsh. recipe please?


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> dh brot home a spgy squash yest. would you sharee your spgty sqsh. recipe please?


Cut the squash in half length wise and remove the seeds, you can either cook in the microwave or in the oven- mine is fairly big so I'll do it in the oven at 350 for 20-30 minutes. Let it cool and shred the inside with a fork making the pasta, I put it in a colander and weigh it down to drain some of the liquid. Then I cook the hot sausage, drain it, and add spaghetti sauce, put some sauce in the bottom of the pan, then squash, more sauce, and then the mozz cheese on top. Bake uncovered until the cheese is browned. 

It's pretty good, even my pasta addicted husband likes it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> Cut the squash in half length wise and remove the seeds, you can either cook in the microwave or in the oven- mine is fairly big so I'll do it in the oven at 350 for 20-30 minutes. Let it cool and shred the inside with a fork making the pasta, I put it in a colander and weigh it down to drain some of the liquid. Then I cook the hot sausage, drain it, and add spaghetti sauce, put some sauce in the bottom of the pan, then squash, more sauce, and then the mozz cheese on top. Bake uncovered until the cheese is browned.
> 
> It's pretty good, even my pasta addicted husband likes it.


thanks! sounds delish!! need to see if i can find sausage in the frzr. with dh doing all the hsoping i do not know where anything is anymore. will look around thru kitcen fridge frzr this week & see what i can find. i am still to weak to tackle the big upright out in the garage tho. do have par boiled heirloom beans thawed overnite with broth & i am going to stick them in a pan to simmer & make some jiffy corn pone to go with it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been Cully all day, so got big pot of beef vegetables, noodles soup going.
Peanut butter and banana sandwich for lunch.
Grapes,yogurt, oatmeal,honey toast was for breakfast.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked up/re-heated those heirloom beans yesterday & made jiffy pone with diced ham & minced jalpeno & a bit of grated cheese to go with it. dd came down to help do our taxes so that is done with. couldn't talk her into taking home any beans & pone so dh will eat it again this evening. i may try a dab of it too. i was pretty shot by 5 pm but that or 6 pm seemss to be my magic time to call it a day. trying to get stronger, & thinking i am a tiny bot but seems like i am shot by 5 or 6. maybe one day it it gradually move to 6 or 7pm etc. i could take a nap right now! better eat something with protein since i have already had half a fresh peach.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heated small cup of ckn. & nodles last nite. not sure what dh had. took my cup of noodles & ate it in bed. i am so exhausted by 5 or 6 i just have to go lay down. been awake since 4 am tho so not happy about that. i will be exhausted all day & i am already. dh says he wants to eat more heirloom beans & pone tonite. just about enough left for him one or 2 small servings of beans & plenty of cornbread for the rest of the week. we'll be working on whatever is in the fridge & needs being used up thiss week. next week we cn get on to something different. haven't had chili since maybe last winter? bet he'd like some & i have tons of hamb in frzr. sloppy joes sounds good to me. maybe next week?? need to use up some salad makings too this week so it doen't go bad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> re-heated small cup of ckn. & nodles last nite. not sure what dh had. took my cup of noodles & ate it in bed. i am so exhausted by 5 or 6 i just have to go lay down. been awake since 4 am tho so not happy about that. i will be exhausted all day & i am already. dh says he wants to eat more heirloom beans & pone tonite. just about enough left for him one or 2 small servings of beans & plenty of cornbread for the rest of the week. we'll be working on whatever is in the fridge & needs being used up thiss week. next week we cn get on to something different. haven't had chili since maybe last winter? bet he'd like some & i have tons of hamb in frzr. sloppy joes sounds good to me. maybe next week?? need to use up some salad makings too this week so it doen't go bad.


I hope you feel better soon, pixiedoodle. 

I'm eating pretzel thins and sassy southern pimento cheese for dinner- my youngest daughter brought it from Virginia. We had a late lunch out and DH isn't hungry.


----------



## CountryMom22

I made grilled chicken breast after marinating the chicken in Italian dressing for a few hours. Chopped the chicken up and added it to caeser salad. The kids loved it!


----------



## pixiedoodle

noting but a conglomeration of leftovers...lots to shooose from ...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had salad last night, using up fruit,salad greens, radishes,sweet peppers,( red,green,yellow, orange) toasted walnuts, orange slices,grapes, with yogurt salad dressing. Ate the whole bowl. Hit the spot. Leftover beef and noodles today..
Peanut butter and banana sandwich for lunch.
Beef and noodles will go into freezer today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still have a mess of odds & ends to use up in the fridge. going to make a salad for sure & then dh can pick & choose which leftover he wants to re-heat in the micro to go with his salad. i think i have a box of jello in the pantry so while i am feeling sorta human this morning i think i'll go make it. i hae a ton of soups in the big freezer that i cannot have now & the dh isn't interested in so will try to send them all home with dd next time she comes down. hope she had freezer room! she hates to cook & her dh says he is too tired when he gets home so it will be easy for them to thaw & re-heat. they better clean out their freezer cause this is a LOT of soup & chowder!


----------



## MO_cows

Been busy, fell off here. Still cooking most nights. Best thing made recently, pulled pork chili. Cooked a pork shoulder roast in the Crock-Pot with a can of rotel, Chipotles from a can, and dried guajillo Chile's. Then shredded it.  Saved the juices and cooked pinto beans with it plus water. Put all together in the Crock-Pot with chili powder onions and such and let it simmer awhile. It was good, I will make it again.

Tonight, hamburger steak, roasted butternut squash, and a green veggie to be named later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make the last bacon mac n cheese of the winter today. Yum.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is steak sandwiches and salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

had to see the family dr. this afternoon & get script for this sinus infection i cannot seem to get rid of. he said lungs sounded pretty clear now. lost some more weight so that's good. we stopped at burger king on way home thinking we'd just get a cone. dh ordered 2 whoppers with cokes & fries. i ate 1/4 of my burger, 2 french fries & 2 sips of the coke & of course ALL of the ice cream cone. the rest of my meal went into the fridge & i know dh will finish it off later or tom.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made homemade beef,pork stir fry, with leeks, mushrooms,sweet peppers,red onion, spaghetti noodles.


----------



## pixiedoodle

despite having lots of leftovers in the fridge i am going to attempt to boil water for pasta tonite with chunky veg. prego sauce & some cayenne & mr herb salt free seasoning added. may even throw in a couple (2) of minced pepperoni slices. if i can find some hamb or dog bugs i'll make garlic bread to go wiith it. i mite even add some of the roasted root vegs i made a few days ago to my sauce...dh can eat the pepperoni version. i'm pretty shot by mid afternoon most days so i have to get stuff prepped sort early & reheat in the micro. only have 3 basic items on the NEED list for groceries this week..milk eggs & bread. however white fish is on sale & dh is out of that so he can get what he wants. i do not miss grocery shoping.....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baking for Charity today.
Got 6 mini Chocolate Walnut pound cakes done.
Got white bread raising.
Got Lemon custard pie in Graham crackers crust in the works.
Miniature cherry pies,peach pies, blueberries pies, maybe if not too tired quiche too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

didn't get that pasta made yesterday but cooked a mix of pasta odds & ends, opened a jar of chunky veg. prego sauce, heated up some leftover roasted root vegs. i added just chunky sauce to dh's pasta but i added the re-heated roasted root vegs to my pasta & chunky garden sauce. delish & also using up leftover vegs. will eat some more tom. & that will be all gone. may add a side salad to it tom. evening. need to make a box of tapioca or jello. 
been busy & UP all day & just now getting tired so it's been a good day. had a good visit with the dr. yest. & no more blood work for this week. also having heart eco scan the 16th & heart dr visit the 29th..hope i get good report & we can get on with the heart surgery repair...or better yet NOT need it. however according to dr . yest. i will have to have some procedure, just not sure what yet... the 29th can't get here soon eough.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spicy Mongolian beef and broccoli in the crock pot over rice or cauliflower rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today taking it easy.
Super tired from charity baking.
Had soaked in white wine, cherries,with 6 oz of Greek yogurt for breakfast.
Supper will be small steak, smaller baked potato, broccoli, cauliflower mix.
Charity baking ended up with:
6 chocolate, walnut pound cakes,
3 Peach tart pies
5 Cherry pies
6 loaves of white yeast bread
4 dozen peanut butter cookies
1 Graham crackers Lemon pie


----------



## pixiedoodle

mobookworm1957 said:


> today taking it easy.
> Super tired from charity baking.
> Had soaked in white wine, cherries,with 6 oz of greek yogurt for breakfast.
> Supper will be small steak, smaller baked potato, broccoli, cauliflower mix.
> Charity baking ended up with:
> 6 chocolate, walnut pound cakes,
> 3 peach tart pies
> 5 cherry pies
> 6 loaves of white yeast bread
> 4 dozen peanut butter cookies
> 1 graham crackers lemon pie


wow! You have been one busy baker! Wish i had that much energy right now.!! I'd say you did a great job !!


----------



## pixiedoodle

I actually had enough strength yesterday morning that we went to the village inn for breakfast!! Haven't been there since dec sometime before i had my heart virus invasion. 
I asked for hash browns without salt & they told me they didn't salt anything! That was a surprise. I am sure a lot of their items come in a can & already have salt. However i enjoyed one pancake & hash browns with sausage gravy!! I see my weight is up a pound & a half so obviously something had too much sodium for me. So today i will have to up the lasix to get the extra fluid off the heart. Well, it was delish & i enjoyed it. The trip & the wlk into the place & to the table wore me out tho. Today i am prety tires. I also was up all day yest. So pretty stinking tired by 7 pm. Today will be a day of total rest for me. Hope i feel more energetic & re-newed tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Forgot to say that today will be another day of leftovers.. Salad with left-over pasta sometime today. I think there may be a cooked meat item in the fridge for dh. He is sick with a respirtory illness so we're a mess here. We'll just re-heat what is in the fridge if & when we want to eat.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was at Costco. I had the Chicken Bake and Susie had the Pulled Pork sandwich.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixie doodle,
Originally there was supposed to be 16 bakers.
Ended up with 8 bakers. Mostly family members pulled together.
They almost sold out of everything.
Had an easy day, loading dishwasher now.
Tomorrow my kitchen will be cleaned up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday wasn't a good day. dh sick in bed & was getting worse instead of better. i think his new meds kicked in overite & he says he feels a "little human" today. i need to use up some salad makings before they go bad. i'll add something else, maybe the last of the pasta & sauce & I think i found some leftover christmas cake of sorts in the freezer. i'll try to make jello or pudding if there's any left in the pantry. Yesterday i was trying to take care of dh, the dogs & old cat & myself & wore myself out. had to go to bed about 4 pm! i made 22 laps from one end of the house to the other which is the most i've done since i came home. sure did me in tho. i'll have to slow life down today. jut want to do what i can without "over-doing" it.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Lunch was cooked cabbage, cooked rice, and cooked hamburg with spaghetti sauce over it, in the big roaster in the oven. 
Think stuffed cabbage but the easy way. Cook all the items, put in the pan, and 350 for about 1/2 hour. I put the cabbage
on one half and the rice on the other half, and the hamburg on top the rice. Pour sauce over it all. Makes plenty of leftovers


----------



## pixiedoodle

ladytoysdream said:


> Lunch was cooked cabbage, cooked rice, and cooked hamburg with spaghetti sauce over it, in the big roaster in the oven.
> Think stuffed cabbage but the easy way. Cook all the items, put in the pan, and 350 for about 1/2 hour. I put the cabbage
> on one half and the rice on the other half, and the hamburg on top the rice. Pour sauce over it all. Makes plenty of leftovers


that sounds delish & easy. i think i may have half a cabbage in the crisper & think i'll give that a try!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing!
Just got kitchen completely cleaned up from Friday's Charity Baking.
Ate breakfast at VA.
Orange for lunch
Ate Chinese buffet for supper with friends.
No dishes,full.
Time for nap.


----------



## pixiedoodle

grilled dh a half a strip steak in the micro grill pan, made small salad & a small potato baked in the micro. i had salad but that's all. wasn't hunary yesterday & had in a lot of laps thru the house & even 4 trips out into the back yard....short but at least outside for a change...glad to have the cane to use outside. dh is STILL very ill with sinus infection, he is off to the dr. AGAIN this morning. hope he doesn't share the love as i have enough heart & lung problems as it is! i know he feels really lousy when he doesn't drink his fresh brewed scottish tea.
today will be a plethera of odds & ends. refuse to toss them, & decided to heat them all up & finish them off. enough for the bth f us. he can have all the meat things & side of vegs & i'll finish off the pasta & veg sauce. tom. we can start over with something new.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Tonite will be last of the salad makings, last of the pasta with chunky sauce & the last of the roasted root vegs. I am retty sure i have tapioca in the cupboard so i'll cook that up or maybe a box of jello if i can find one. Looks like there are a few other veg odds & ends so we'll just finish off all the dabs & leftovers. Tom. Will be a new day. Think i saw ckn tenders in the frzr so i'll get those out to thaw. Also think i saw some black peper turkey cold cuts left that i found in the frzr a few days ago & dh dug out a pumpkin pie cake from the big frzr that was leftover from christ. No shortage of leftovers around here so we'll make good use of them this week.


----------



## susieneddy

last nights dinner and today's brunch was refried beans, hamburger with onions, yellow peppers,jalapeno's made into burritos then topped with cheese. Had a salad to go along with it.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had Bean w/ Bacon soup tonight. I got the recipe from The Pioneer Woman show and it was very very good. Have enough left for a couple of days. I was in to much pain to do corn bread tonight but will try to mix up a pan of it tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

more fridge leftovers tonite. finished off the pasta with red sauce & roasted root vegs last nite. looks like grilled black pepper turkey & sliced cheese grilled as a sandwich, tiny salad from last of fresh produce, a bowl of home canned tomato soup. i'll make a box of jello i found in the pantry for this evening.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ended up re-heating 2 or 3 burgers i made last fall & froze for dh, reheated the last of the kidney beans & a dab of peas & found 2 pkgs of sausage gravy mix & white gravy mix in the hidden spot in the cupboards, so mixed that up with milk needing to be used up as well. dh thot he was in heven...turkey, pork & beef mix burgers, vegs & white gravy...yum! good, hearty meal & used up what was on hand. today maybe he'll finish off the black pepper deli turkey with the last of the gravy, a baked potato & any vegs left from last nite. this evening it will be tukey meat loaf patties if the ground turkey is thawed out. if not, we'll wing it.


----------



## CountryMom22

Snowy and cold here today so I'm making venison sloppy joes and salad. Baked a spice layer cake this morning for dessert. Should make my crew very happy!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i made spicy turkey meat loaf patties this morning & baked off in the oven. reheated one for dh & we finished off the peas, gravy from yest., corn, & last of the peas fro yest. had pumpkin pie cake for sweet treat..another item i made for christmas and packed away afterwards int the freezer..tasted pretty good!!


----------



## susieneddy

took me a while to find this thread. Glad I did though as we get ideas on new things to try for dinner.

Tonight was grilled chicken, grilled onion and rice


----------



## GormanFarm

poor man stroganoff with ground beef, and peas


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Summer sausage, provolone cheese, on homemade chips hot and spicy soup


----------



## ladytoysdream

Fish sticks and French fries in oven for lunch.
Dinner will be leftovers.

I think I better go find directions to make pumpkin pie cake, that sounds good 
Unless, Pixie wants to share hers.................


----------



## pixiedoodle

PUMPKIN PIE CAKE
29 OZ PUMPKIN PUREE
12 CAN EVAPORATED MILK
3 EGGS
1 C.SUGAR
1/2 t. SALT
4 TEASPOONS PUMKIN PIE SPICE
REG. SIZE YELLOW CAKE MIX
3/4 OF A CUP OLEO
1 C. CHOPPED NITS-PECANS OR WALNUTS
PREHEAT OVEN TO 350^
GREASE 9X13 CAKE PAN

IN LARGE BOWL COMBINE PUMPKIN,MILK,EGGS, SUGAR, SALT & PUMPKIN PIE SPICE. MIX WELL. POUR BATTER INTO GREASED PAN. SPRINKLE DRY CAKE MIX OVER TOP OF THE PUMPKIN MIXTURE. MELT BUTTER OR OLEO & DRIZZLE OVER DRY CAKE MIX. SPRINKLE CHOPPED NUTS OVER THE TOP.
BAKE50-55 MINS AT 350^ UNTIL TOOTHPICK COMES OUT CLEAN.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GREEN TOMATO SPICE CAKE
350 ^ 
9X13 GREASED PAN
45 MINS
DRAIN 4 CUPS( OR 2 PTS) FINE CHOPPED CANNED GREEN TOMATOES
ADD:
1/2 C. OLEO
2 C SUGAR-BROWN OR WHITE
2 EGGS
2 C. FLOUR
4 TB. COCONUT OIL
1 TEASPOON BAKING SODA
1 TEASPOON EACH CINNAMON & NUTMEG
1/4 TEASPOON SALT
1/2 TEASPOON EACH:ALLSPICE & CLOVES
1.2 C. RAISENS
1/2 C CHOPPED WALNUTS
MIX ALL INGREDIENTS, THEN 
POUR ALL INTO GREASED 9X13 PAN 
BAKE APRX 45 MINS TILL TOOTHPICK TEST COMES OUT CLEAN.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ladytoysdream said:


> Fish sticks and French fries in oven for lunch.
> Dinner will be leftovers.
> 
> I think I better go find directions to make pumpkin pie cake, that sounds good
> Unless, Pixie wants to share hers.................


 HOPE YU TRY & LIKE THE PUMPKIN PIE CAKE AS WELL AS THE GREEN TOM SPICE CAKE. NOBODY WILL EVER KNOW THAT CAKE IS MADE WITH DICED GREEN TOMS. IT IS A GOOD MOIST SPICE CAKE & USES UP SOME END OF THE GARDEN GREEN TOMATOES.
TODAY I FOUND A TUB OF CHEESY HAM & POTATO SOUP IN THE FRZR & A PKG OF SMALLER SLICED PIECE OF CHRISTMAS HAM LEFTOVERS . I HEATED THE SOUP & USED HAMBURGER BUNS INSIDE OUT TO MAKE GRILLED HAM & CHEESE SANDWICHS TO GO WITH THE SOUP....SUPER GOOD! SOUP RE-HEATS QUICKLY & ALWAYS HANDY TO HAVE ON HAND FOR QUICK EASY MEALS. I DON'T KNOW WHEN I MADE THAAT SOUP BUT SURE ENJOYED FINDING & EATING IT TODAY. I GOT SO SICK SO SOON AFTER CHRISTMAS & I MUST HAVE JUST STASHED EVERYTHING INTO THE FRIDGE THAT WAS LEFTOVER FROM CHRISTMAS OR WHAT I WAS PREPPING FOR NEW YEARS EVE GATHERING WHICH FAILED TO HAPPEN BECAUSE I WAS SUDDENLY SO ILL & ENDED UP IN THE HOSPITAL WITH HEART FAILURE.
JUST NOW FINDING THOSE HOLIDAY TREASURES THAT DIDN'T GET USED IS NICE RIGHT NOW SINCE I AM JUST NOW STARTING TO DO A TINY AMOUNT OF COOKING AGAIN. ANYTHING HEAT & EAT IS A GREAT FIND AT THIS POINT OF MY HEART FAILURE JOURNEY. HOPE TO SAY ONE DAY THAT I AM NO LONGER IN FAILURE & I HAVE COME BACK STRONG & HEALTHY ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chicken and thyme and cheddar cheese dumplings and a blueberry goatcheese basil pie


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, meat loaf with fried green tomatoes and applesauce.


----------



## Thumper38

Last night was Sunday night at moms. Pan fried chicken mashed potatoes corn and asparagus left over from last summer. It is the best fried chicken in the world.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm on another round of antibiotics for sinus/ear infections and the new and fun symptom is jaw pain and swelling. Based on the fact that chewing hurts, I've decided today is a good day for oyster stew.


----------



## light rain

Sorry that you are dealing with a sinus infection, Irish Pixie. Those oysters may help with their good dose of zinc. I have been calling around to find fresh oysters here in the mid west and they are almost non-exsistent. One place did quote a price for a pint, and you know, I just couldn't enjoy them for that amt. of $$$...

We had duck/turkey soup for supper last night. The duck carcass was left over frozen from Christmas. I added onion, corn, carrots, lots of black pepper, potato, ground turkey burger browned and patience. Friday night I dipped Icelandic cod into an egg wash and then into Panko crumbs that I seasoned with Pensey's spices. The Kinkoman Japanese style crumbs only have 35 mgs. of sodium per 1/2 cup. That's a blessing if someone is on a low-sodium diet. Fried them in peanut oil. DH would like that meal weekly, without a doubt, me too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HALF A STRIP STEAK TONITE FOR DH WITH FRESH SALAD, HALF A BAKED POTATO & MAYBE BREADED TOMS USING HOME CANNED TOMS. I THINK I HAVE ONE BOX OF JELLO LEFT IN THE PANTRY SO I'LL MAKE THAT SOMETIME TODAY. 
I ATE 1 UP OF REG MICRO POPCORN YET. WOW! DIDN'T REALIZE HOW SALTY THAT WAS!! AND TO THINK I USE TO SMOTHER IT IN BUTTER & ADD MORE SALT! IT SEEMS I CAN EAT A CUP OF THE KETTLE CORN & IT BARELY HAS SODIUM AT ALL. I GUESS I'M GOING TO START POPPING MY OWN LIKE I DID YRS AGO.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Well lunch was frpzen pizza from Aldi's. Supper maybe thin sliced ham in sandwiches. I got 1 pound
packages at the dollar store today for $ 1 each. I bought 3 of them and 2 went into the freezer.

I also found a Betty Crocker super moist white cake mix $ 1, at the dollar store. Now as soon as I locate
some pumpkin, out in the freezer, I will try that cake. THANKS for the recipe, Pixiedoodle


----------



## MO_cows

A cold, gray day here. So I dug some chicken and noodles out of the freezer for a comfort food fix.

When we had a freezer full of beef, we shared. Now it is coming back. Got gifted with some nice fish fillets, a walleye type fish. Also some venison sausage and ground venison with bacon. Trying to decide what to make with it.


----------



## Jlynnp

I fixed a meatloaf for DH and I tried to eat some Tomato Soup. Got some of it down but I just hurt to darned bad to eat more.


----------



## Thumper38

Wife left the office early with the not pregnant daughter. It happens sometimes. Didnt think anything of it.

Got home around 8. Breakfast for dinner. Daughters my sons and wife were waiting there. Her own version of SOS. hot sausage and gravy made from bacon grease and some bredding from moms fried chicken from Sunday dinner mixed eggs and crushed bacon over buttered toast with dried ghost from ladt summers garden (on my plate only. Im the only one that likes real spice)

It was a great way to end a very rough day. 

It isnt often that I get to eat breakfast with the boys or my wife during the week. Im normally gone hours before they wake. And its almost unheard of that I get to sit down for breakfast with the twins. And never that I get to do it without my sons' in law. 

It was a good day.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made a pot of Beef, vegetable soup up. Homemade bread, coconut Greek yogurt pudding up, no milk so used what I had.
Weather been chilly at least to me.
Running low grade fever,sore throat here I go again.
Two weeks ago weight little over 200 pounds.
Last week went to doctor for test weighted 195 pounds.
Going back to doctor on this Friday for scope on throat, brain scan who knows what I will weight.
Not eating big meals, hurts throat to swallow, somethin gets caught. So eat miniature meals.


----------



## Thumper38

Im sorry to hear that.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry to hear so many have been sick. Hope you feel better soon! 

I'm hitting the freezer again for dinner. I had frozen some things intended for a family member going thru cancer treatment. She is doing so well, didn't need the meals on wheels, so will use them up. 

Tonight, meatballs in spaghetti sauce from the freezer combined with fresh bell pepper and onion, fresh cooked rigatoni tossed in.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled ribeyes, grilled romaine, and roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## susieneddy

We cooked up a couple of meals so we could have leftovers. One night was Chili Relleno with rice and the next night was Large Shrimp with pasta


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight was beef vegetable minus the soup over pasta,took a little bit of the soup and thickness it up with cornstarch., jello with orange slices, half cup of Greek yogurt in parfait glasses. Everything was good. Tomorrow will be my version of goulash with beef vegetable soup. By Friday what's left will be canned up in pint jars. Ought to have about 5 pints of beef and vegetable soup, 5 pints of vegetable broth, 6 pints of chicken broth canned up. Be glad when I can start planting tomato plants again. Down to my last two quarts of juice.


----------



## Thumper38

Mhm. Goulash. Good stuff.

Think I might pulll some reaper from the freezer and make chilli tomorrow. 

Should I go with venson or pork and beef?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thumper38,
If you have small packages of each use them all. If not venison. Yum!


----------



## light rain

Last night DH made beef stir fry with a small amt. of beef, bok choi, napa, green onions, regular onions, fresh garlic, fresh ginger, a little soy sauce and a little green curry spice. I got him a small potato to nuke for some carbs. It was delicious and I look forward to having fresh greens from the garden to add to that meal in a couple of months.

I soaked black beans last night and towards late afternoon I'll get them cooking with lots of spices, onions, a pork chop cut up and a couple of ounces of diced ham. *Only a little ham because of it's high sodium content.

We're going to try to have home-cooked beets every other day. We like the taste and seems to be a healthy option. I'm experimenting with different types of vinegar and sweeteners when we pickle them... Plan to plant some Detroit early and some Lutz late...


----------



## MO_cows

My favorite version of baked fish, Creole baked fish. With rice and broccoli.


----------



## Thumper38

Venison back strap baked potatoes and corn on the cob.

Its so amazing. Pan fried in a cast iron skillet over a wood stove with a little butter and a strip of bacon like you would fillet mignon.

I think later on this spring I might pull something out from my time working in Louisiana and have a crawfish boil.

We do a start the summer poker run. Its the one we do where the proceeds go to the hospice house. Silent auction and ends at one of the bars in town and is catered by a local grocery store. Ask 5 bucks a plate and throw that money into the pot for the hospice. Its always a really good turnout upwards of 300 bikes show up.

Man that's gonna be a lot of crawfish.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had Bean with Bacon Soup and Cornbread followed by sliced Strawberries.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

starting fresh Thursday.
frying drumsticks,mashed garlic potatoes, last of the corn on cob from last seasons garden, small garden salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thai tuna burgers, steamed rice with sweet chili sauce, and season broccoli.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had barbecued chicken breast and stuffing with cranberries in it. YUMMM


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still eating from freezers,, hope to make it another month.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A wee bit of the corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was venison franks. They had chunks of sharp cheddar in them, more like a sausage than a hot dog, and were very good. With baked beans and applesauce. 

Going to a memorial visitation this afternoon, so dinner will be go out or takeout. An associate from work and a very dear sweet man died an untimely, suffering death. I might not even feel like eating afterwards, let the guys fend for themselves.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover chicken, french fries, coleslaw


----------



## susieneddy

We are cleaning out the fridge since we had so much produce. Last night was roasted veggies and fried beef franks


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hamburger steaks with onion and gravy, tatertots (my husband is obsessed) and some sort of veggie.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Put the leftover chicken in the freezer today. Will start fresh on Sunday. Got a container of goulash out of freezer for lunch Sunday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grill and seasoned pork loin, browned butter gnocchi, and grilled asparagus.


----------



## susieneddy

We didn't feel like cooking last night so we went to Lizard Joe's and had BBQ Nachos with beef brisket and of course some cerveza


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got chicken bones in Crock-Pot making up chicken stock,broth.
Later this week will be making up vegetable stock, broth.
Don't have enough pork chop bones to make up stock,so those bones are back in freezer, vaccum sealed.
Didn't eat goulash,ate small salad needed used up, cheese and crackers. Light but filling.
Didn't make dessert of any kind too full.


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken, corn on the cob, and spinach salad. Cut out some grapefruit Supremes for the salad and used the juice in the dressing.

Got a jump on tomorrow night's dinner, fish tacos. Made a pineapple salsa so the flavors could meld together for a day.


----------



## Jlynnp

Today was left over beef roast and veggies, tomorrow will be left over lasagna and garlic bread. We had watermelon for dessert today and will have it again tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is "clean the fridge of leftovers" day.


----------



## light rain

I just had beet greens with a little butter and balsamic vinegar. Also a couple of cups of black tea with local honey.

Later today we'll have brown rice cooked in chicken broth and cod. The Egyptian walking onions are taking their time this spring so probably a regular onion cooked with the rice.

I have a friend who is about to undergo radiation and she has to go on a special diet beforehand that limits the intake of iodine. I knew about iodized salt and shellfish but there are myriads of other foods that contain iodine...


----------



## pixiedoodle

not cooking for a while. mOn nite arounD midnitght i had an episode of FLASH PULMONARY ADEEMA. SUDDENLY I COULDN[T BREATHE, DH CALL 911 ^ & THE AMBULANCE TOOK OFF WITH ME IN IT FOR ER ROOM. THEY KNOCKED ME OUT FOR 2+ DAYS AFTER BEING INTUBATED. I FINALLY GOT THAT REMOVED & THEY SNT ME BACK TO CARIO FLOOR. O, 6 DAYS LATER THEY SENT ME HOME YEST. EARLY EVENING. I HAVE LOST ABOUT 25 MORE POUNDS & NOW WEIGH WHAT I DID BACK IN THE 80'S. THAT'S THE ONLY GOOD PART OF THIS. I HAVE HEART FAILURE STILL BUT WORSE. GOING TO KU MED CENTER FOR HEART SCANS . SO SCARY!! HOPE I NEVER HAVE TO GO THRU THIS AGAIN. I AM WEAAK & THIS IS LIKE STARTING OVER. ALL OF THS HEART DAMAGE FROM A VIRUS JUST BOGGLES MY MIND!!!! BACK TO BEING UNABLE TO DO ANYTHING BEYOND GOING TO THE BATHROOM ALONE, & TG FOR THAT!! NO MORE COOKING SHOPPING DRIVING, ETC. HAVEN'T FDRIVEN SINCE JAN WHEN I IRST GOT THIS SO GUESS I WON[T MISS IT FOR A WHILE. I AM WEAAK!. DH WILL BE DOING EVRYTHING AGAIN, COOKING , CLEANING,GROCERY SHOPPING ETC. THIS IS A TERRIBLE VIRUS. 4 OTHER OLD PEOPLE IN THERE WITH THE SAME THING I HAVE AS WELL. YIKES! I'D TAKE SURGERY ANY DAY OVER THIS & RIGHT NOW I AM TOO WEAK FOR SURGERY.
GOOD THING PANY & FREEZERS ARE FULL.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> not cooking for a while. mOn nite arounD midnitght i had an episode of FLASH PULMONARY ADEEMA. SUDDENLY I COULDN[T BREATHE, DH CALL 911 ^ & THE AMBULANCE TOOK OFF WITH ME IN IT FOR ER ROOM. THEY KNOCKED ME OUT FOR 2+ DAYS AFTER BEING INTUBATED. I FINALLY GOT THAT REMOVED & THEY SNT ME BACK TO CARIO FLOOR. O, 6 DAYS LATER THEY SENT ME HOME YEST. EARLY EVENING. I HAVE LOST ABOUT 25 MORE POUNDS & NOW WEIGH WHAT I DID BACK IN THE 80'S. THAT'S THE ONLY GOOD PART OF THIS. I HAVE HEART FAILURE STILL BUT WORSE. GOING TO KU MED CENTER FOR HEART SCANS . SO SCARY!! HOPE I NEVER HAVE TO GO THRU THIS AGAIN. I AM WEAAK & THIS IS LIKE STARTING OVER. ALL OF THS HEART DAMAGE FROM A VIRUS JUST BOGGLES MY MIND!!!! BACK TO BEING UNABLE TO DO ANYTHING BEYOND GOING TO THE BATHROOM ALONE, & TG FOR THAT!! NO MORE COOKING SHOPPING DRIVING, ETC. HAVEN'T FDRIVEN SINCE JAN WHEN I IRST GOT THIS SO GUESS I WON[T MISS IT FOR A WHILE. I AM WEAAK!. DH WILL BE DOING EVRYTHING AGAIN, COOKING , CLEANING,GROCERY SHOPPING ETC. THIS IS A TERRIBLE VIRUS. 4 OTHER OLD PEOPLE IN THERE WITH THE SAME THING I HAVE AS WELL. YIKES! I'D TAKE SURGERY ANY DAY OVER THIS & RIGHT NOW I AM TOO WEAK FOR SURGERY.
> GOOD THING PANY & FREEZERS ARE FULL.


I'm sorry you're continuing to have health problems, Pixiedoodle. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jlynnp

Pixiedoodle I hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixiedoodle, hope you recover quickly. My heartfelt wishes are with you while you're I'll.


----------



## MO_cows

Pixiedoodle, you take it easy and take care of yourself. Best wishes for a full recovery.

Tonight, fish tacos with pineapple salsa and seasoned rice on the side.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle, hope you get stronger everyday. Been praying for a good friend who should be getting out of rehab tomorrow with the same thing. It all began with unrelenting coughing back in January.
Horrible virus that hit about 80% of the folks I know but really life threatening for folks over 60. As far as I know there was never a name to go with it.

We had the brn. rice and cod and now a cup of peppermint for me. For DH some popcorn for a bedtime snack. No salt except for a very small amt. of salted butter. We use mostly unsalted butter and various oils like peanut and olive oil. DH said the other night that he is able to taste salt at smaller concentrations since he has dropped his use by about 2/3rds.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Pixiedoodle I'm sorry you're going thru this. If you want to keep from totally losing your physical conditioning- consider singing a little bit daily or twice daily (once you've recuperated a bit) Singing is an aerobic exercise and the diaphragm is one of the largest muscles in the body. One of the nice things about singing is you really CAN'T overdo it- if you're too weak or short of breath to continue, I guarantee you'll wind up taking a deep breath. No risk of falling or fainting. I really hope you have no glass top tables in the house. Those are dangerous for heart patients should they get faint and fall into them. Please take care, our society for some reason frowns on people needing to rest and equates it with laziness. I can guarantee you're not lazy. Fee lbetter soon.


----------



## susieneddy

Pixiedoodle, get well soon. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Dinner last night was a loaded baked potato covered with chili


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Not a dang thing, didn't get anything out of freezer either one. Tired of cooking. Going to walk up hill get Cheap Chinese anything but chicken. lol.
Really dislike automatic spell check too.


----------



## MO_cows

Sirloin patties and coleslaw. My 19 cent per lb. cabbage is the gift that keeps on giving. Last night, finely shredded some for fish tacos. Tonight, a good size bowl of slaw and still half the head left.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was a late lunch out after another Dr app't (and another antibiotic for this sinus/ear infection, this makes the third). 

Today DH has a Dr's app't in the next biggest city so we're going to our favorite Mexican restaurant. No margaritas for me tho.  But there will be shopping at the big mall.


----------



## light rain

We had a small steak each last night seasoned with garlic powder, not garlic salt, and fresh ground black pepper. To this a small amt. of brown rice and a cup of fresh blackberries. Yes I know, there are NO fresh blackberries in WI right now so I broke one of my own rules about country of origin purchases...

On a local news internet site I saw a video today that gave me new information and inspiration to boot.

Channel3000.com had an interview today with a gentleman dealing with CHF and he explained how a new device is helping him to live a fuller, happier, healthier life.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing, having lunch with OS then shopping with my mom baby sister to Hamilton Mo. Quilt shops here I come!
Leftover pizza when I get home.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was black beans, tomatoes and ham hocks along with chicken thighs cooked with orange bell peppers, garlic, jalapeno, salt/pepper and tajin. We have plenty for leftovers


----------



## kotori

Used my brand new mandolin slicer to make carrots simmered in beef stock and mashed potatoes in less than twenty minutes!


----------



## CountryMom22

It's cold and blustery here so we are going for comfort food: Meatloaf (1/2 beef 1/2 venison), baked potatoes and carrots. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Skillet casserole tonight, using up a bunch of "not getting any younger" ingredients. Ended up with cubed ham, potatoes, onion, bell pepper, mushrooms and spinach. Made a white sauce to bring it all together, slightly cheesy because there was some cheese needing used too. In keeping with the theme, we had exactly 2 cups of milk left to make the sauce.

I think I figured out how to use my half head of cabbage for tomorrow night's dinner. Put wedges of cabbage in the crock pot and put a sirloin pork roast on top and let 'er rip. Some onion with the cabbage, some Dijon mustard and seasoning on the pork, it should be good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Marinated, grilled tuna steaks, grilled romaine, and steamed Asian veggies.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is clean out the fridge night, so I repurposed the leftover turkey into turkey soup. It smells heavenly!


----------



## light rain

Fresh asparagus,beef burgers and some portobellos cooked in the drippings. We'll probably have some fresh fruit a little later. DH is having 2 pcs. of Healthy Bread with his burger.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking supper will be grilled chicken chopped salads.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Since Wednesday it's been leftovers should completely finish them off today.
Start fresh Saturday, still eating from freezers. I'm either going to learn how to fry chicken,or give it to my cousin to fry up for me. Love fried chicken, can't fry it for crap. Always seems to be raw next to the Bone. Figure another 2-4 months and the chest freezer will be pretty empty except for a bit chicken,fruit


----------



## pixiedoodle

i decided i would fry chicken in the skillet like my mom always did...i had the biggest greasy mess to clean up & the cn wasn't so good either. i figure if dh loves popeys ckn etc then i don't care that he buys it...not a mess for me & i don't eat it anayway. i actually ENCOURAGE him to buy it & i's one less mess for me to make & clean up! therefore, i LOVE popeyes......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Very crispy skinned chicken thighs, roasted asparagus, and a veg to be named later.


----------



## doozie

I bought a few corned beef packages when they were on sale. Today I made Irish egg rolls. Swiss cheese, steamed cabbage, corned beef and a bit of carrot in an egg roll wrapper. Next time I will use sauerkraut in place of cabbage for a Reuben twist. 
As less is more as I try to be, my old habits are hard to break and I bought an air fryer. They turned out very well in it.
I've been an air fryin' fool the last week or two.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOOD T KNOW ABOUT THE AIR-FRYER AS M DH IS VERY INTERESTED IN TRYING ONE. THANKS!


----------



## light rain

I went to two gardening classes today attempting to learn more about growing garlic and lavender. Enjoyed both and look forward to heeding their advice.

Stopped on the way home and bought some chuck steak and cooked it up (stir fried) with broccoli, garlic (chesnok red) and spices. Only problem with eating a filling meal at my age is all I want to do now is sit and think about the garden... maybe nap...


----------



## krackin

Baked pea beans, baked ham with cranberry/vinegar/maple syrup/dry mustard glaze, smoked kielbasa with kim chee.


----------



## krackin

krackin said:


> Baked pea beans, baked ham with cranberry/vinegar/maple syrup/dry mustard glaze, smoked kielbasa with kim chee.


Forgot to mention that I'm single, self reliant and only half as ugly as a stump fence.


----------



## DryHeat

Took a quick look at this thread and want to add a vote for the usefulness of those air fryer appliances. We got a Brio version a few months ago and have found it quite useful even without working up any elaborate recipe preparations. Just this moment finished off a dozen potato wedges, just cut a medium large spud up into wedges, rubbed them with maybe as much as a half tablespoon of olive oil and a bit of salt, then into the Brio for ten minutes at 390F plus another 6-8 minutes. Nice browned fries hot and moist on the interiors. Have found it works great to produce medium rare to medium steaks, did a sirloin earlier today that was wonderful, browned on the outside but bloody like I (and the cat lol) prefer on the interior. Great for warming up (or cooking) egg rolls, cooks 3-5 commercial frozen breaded fish filets (like Gortons or Van Camps) in a couple of cycles, too. Wife has raved over how some of the "official" recipes like garlicky brussels sprouts have come out. Oh, works fine for doing a tin of commercial refrigerated biscuits, and I'd guess using dough made from scratch would be OK. Know how microwave warmups often leave things sort of mushy throughout? The air fryer generally does a nice crisping on an exterior, really good for reheating those egg rolls, biscuits, and such.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MAY ATTEMPT TO COOK A BATCH OF SLOPPY JOES TODAY. NOT SURE I AM UP TO IT JUST YET BUT DH CAN HELP. GETTTING A BIT STRONGER EACH DAY THE LAST FEW DAYS. DOESN'T TAKE MUCH TO WEAR ME OUT THO SO GOING SLOW. 
HEART SCAN ON THURSDAY AFTERNON SO ANXIOUS TO GET THAT OVER & GET SOME NEWS...HPEFULLY GOOOOOOD .


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade pork,stir fry.
Pork ribs sliced thinly,seasoned with salt,pepper, Chinese 5 spice.
Thinly sliced celery,carrots,portabella mushrooms,white button mushrooms,leeks, asparagus,red,yellow,green,orange peppers,rice noodles (store bought).


----------



## pixiedoodle

sloppy joes turned out fairly good & i even ate one..no salt except for the catsup... haven't made any for several yrs. dh going to stre to fill in missing items like bread, produce etc. hopefully won't amount to much. found anther pkge of half cut strip steaks in fridge frzr. this week maybe we can dig out a bag of that italian cheese filed pockets, layer it with sauce & fresh spiach & parm for a small dish in the oven . maybe we can have some garlic toast & salad to go with it. 
i managed to stay up past 730 last nite so think i am surely getting a bit stronger.
everyones meals sound so good. appreciate your sharing ideas to mix up the meals & use up leftovers.


----------



## MO_cows

A little catch-up. Friday night, didn't feel like cooking much but didn't feel like going out either. Found some hot dogs and a container of chili in the freezer,so chili dogs it was. 

Saturday, east met west. Italian ingredients but more of a stir fry assembly with chicken breast, Italian veggie blend, spaghetti sauce and angel hair pasta all tossed together in the pan. 

Sunday, Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, Waldorf salad.

Monday, took leftover mashed potatoes to use as the binder for salmon patties. With mac n cheese and peas.

Tonight, need to make a run to Sam's club, so probably will come home with a $5 rotisserie chicken and salad in a bag and call it dinner.


----------



## doozie

I'm taking a break tonight so it's ham sandwiches, toasted or not,and probably a can of soup


----------



## topothemountain

I've got homemade yogurt incubating right now. Once it's done, I'll drain it to make Greek yogurt and save the whey for bread making.
For supper I'll warm up some of the chicken breast that I cooked yesterday along with homegrown corn and green beans, perhaps some cornbread.


----------



## Tea_mama

Tonight we are having oven baked taquitos. Chicken for me and the kids , ground beef for the husband and kids. The kids like both, haha.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork roast,carrots, celery,sweet potatoes, potatoes,peppers, mushrooms,brown gravy all cooked in 7-1 pressure cooker. Used slower cooker button,pork roast was fork tender.


----------



## krackin

I'm corning a pork loin roast, a week in now. Tossed in pickling spice. I sure it will be excellent, may smoke it.


----------



## light rain

We had beef stir fry with garlic, book choi, onion, snow peas and low sodium spices.


----------



## pixiedoodle

the ham sounds good...been thinking about grilled ham leftover from christmas & cheese sandwiches in the skillet & served with home canned tom soup. maybe i'll feel like doing that by the weekend?


----------



## JUDAHL

I see a couple of people bought or are thinking of an air fryer. We got one about 6 mo. ago. Really enjoy it. I cook chicken strips in it and they turn out great. I am use to cooking chicken with flour, salt, pepper & paprika. That doesn't work very good. They tell you to dip in egg and panko and I am learning that way. Love the French fries and NO grease.


----------



## pixiedoodle

my dh has been eyeballing an air fryer. i just don't have enough room for another appliance & no place to store it right now. however, they look like they do a great job of cooking . maybe on down the road....saw them baking doughnuts one day & it was quite tempting to buy one!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pepperoncini roast in the crockpot, new tators for DH, and a brussel sprout Parmesan cheese side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to get that fresh spinach & cheesy spiach ravioli & pasta sauce made later today. pasta is thawed & ready to go. got to have a heart san at 1130 so figure that will take several hours there & back & then a nap before tossing the pasta & sauce together for evening meal. i'll keep it easy & simple & better yet, may assemble it before i have the scan so it will be ready to toss into the oven by dh when we get home this afternoon. should be easy & tasty.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> going to get that fresh spinach & cheesy spiach ravioli & pasta sauce made later today. pasta is thawed & ready to go. got to have a heart san at 1130 so figure that will take several hours there & back & then a nap before tossing the pasta & sauce together for evening meal. i'll keep it easy & simple & better yet, may assemble it before i have the scan so it will be ready to toss into the oven by dh when we get home this afternoon. should be easy & tasty.


DH really like fresh butternut squash stuffed ravioli just cooked in an olive oil (with a smidge of butter) and garlic sauce. Add a salad it's a good meal.


----------



## pixiedoodle

do you make that or are you able to buy that sqsh stuffed ravioli? sounds fabulous! i use to MAKE a pasta sauce with butternut/winter squash pasta sauce & it was soooo good! usually added a bit of chopped fresh spinach into it for color. soo good. bet i still have that recipe somewhere. guess you don't really need a recipe...just use your imagination & be creative.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese. Still have several quarts of tomato puree in the freezer from last year's tomato season, so will have to make that dinner a few more times before the weather gets too warm. 

Tonight, the leftover rotisserie chicken becomes chicken pot pie.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Last night was roasted Cornish hens,rice large dinner salad.
Saturday night will be leftovers.
Dinner salad with Cornish hen breast with cranberry blueberry vingarette


----------



## GormanFarm

Chicken stir fry with peppers from the garden, and short grain rice. For dessert we cut up a canteloupe.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> do you make that or are you able to buy that sqsh stuffed ravioli? sounds fabulous! i use to MAKE a pasta sauce with butternut/winter squash pasta sauce & it was soooo good! usually added a bit of chopped fresh spinach into it for color. soo good. bet i still have that recipe somewhere. guess you don't really need a recipe...just use your imagination & be creative.


I bought it at the grocery store.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Short ribs braised in red wine and thyme in the crockpot, cauliflower rice, and some kind of veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

left over meditaranian heirloom dried bean (from our garden) soup . oh, my! this is some god stuff! and enough left over to have again tom. & 3 big butter containers for the frzr. now if we just had some jiffy corn pone it would be evn better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

leftover rice made into fried rice, chopped Cornish hen breast dinner salad.( kinda like a chef salad). Rolled into lettuce leafs yum.


----------



## pixiedoodle

odds & ends to clean up the last of left-overs from the week & the mediterranina bean soup. enough produce for a small salad. dh needs to go to sprouts for a produce trip. will see if the tiny roast is thawed for dh & if so i'll stick it in the nesco with pots. & carrots for tom. nites meal....he'll be very happy.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Sockeye salmon on the grill with grilled asparagus and zucchini.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

soaking 15 beans to make up soup,corn bread, fried potatoes,garlic,green onions,salt and pepper to taste.
might make cranberry,tart cherry pie for something different haven't had that in while.
while oven is on, just add potato wedges,sweet potato wedges in there too.


----------



## no really

Green chili pork carnitas, salsa fresca, refried beans, and homemade flour tortillas. Apple tarts for desert.


----------



## krackin

I've got a garlic sausage, black olive, jalapeno, mushroom pizza going into the oven in a few minutes.

For crust I use 2 C unbleached flour, 2/3 C water. 1 tsp. sugar and 1 tsp yeast. Gather and kneed in a large bowl about 20 times. Coat with olive oil, rise a couple hours.

I have an old steel pizza pan I rub with my rendered lard. It works well for a backwoods cutter.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, got invited over to DS's for dinner from the grill. He made brats, pigs in the hot tub. I brought baked beans and a fruit plate. Also had potato salad 

Tonight, chicken marsala with whole wheat linguini and a big green salad.

Tomorrow nite, pork chops, the leftover baked beans, and another side to be named later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

got tiny beef roast in the nesco going & pots & carrots waiting for the roast to cook more for their turn to cook to tender too. dh should enjoy it. got tons of leftover still as well as salad makings. trying to keep working on those freezer finds. tons of stuff out in big upright frzr that i haven't even seen since i got sick in jan. unless dh drags something in i won't attempt a trip out there. still so much in the fridge frzr we never seem to get out to the garage frzr. but then, that's def. a good thing!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> Last nite, got invited over to DS's for dinner from the grill. He made brats, pigs in the hot tub. I brought baked beans and a fruit plate. Also had potato salad
> 
> Tonight, chicken marsala with whole wheat linguini and a big green salad.
> 
> Tomorrow nite, pork chops, the leftover baked beans, and another side to be named later.


What are pigs in hit tub?


----------



## light rain

Tonight we had brown rice with ground pork, mixed veggies and spices. Used a little sesame oil to cook/mix. 

DH has a loaf of low sodium bread in the maker. Each piece will have 62 mg. of sodium.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tomorrow will be 15 bean chili made with chicken shreds.
Cornbread made with honey.
Dessert will be mini mini fun size Milky Way. Just 1.


----------



## NataleeKW

Brown Sugar crusted pineapple ham and homemade mac n cheese.


----------



## MO_cows

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What are pigs in hit tub?


The cooking method for brats. Put a pan on the grill, cook onion and pepper slices in a little oil until they are slightly softened and get a little color. Then pour in a beer or two, let it come up to simmer. Put the raw brats on the grill, get them browned, then put them in the "hot tub" to finish cooking. Brats get done all the way thru without burning the outside, and the veggies make a nice addition to the brats on the bun. And the beer/brat broth can be saved for something else, like add roux and sharp cheddar and make beer/brat/cheese dip.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> The cooking method for brats. Put a pan on the grill, cook onion and pepper slices in a little oil until they are slightly softened and get a little color. Then pour in a beer or two, let it come up to simmer. Put the raw brats on the grill, get them browned, then put them in the "hot tub" to finish cooking. Brats get done all the way thru without burning the outside, and the veggies make a nice addition to the brats on the bun. And the beer/brat broth can be saved for something else, like add roux and sharp cheddar and make beer/brat/cheese dip.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THAT PINEAPPLE HAM SOUNDS DELISH! I AM NOT A MEAT LOVER BUT NOW & THEN A DAB OF HAM OR A HOT DOG OR CORN DOG ORPICKLE LOAF COLD CUTS JUST SOUND SOOO GOOD TO ME. SAME WITH HOT DOGS...NOW & THEN THEY JUST SOUND GOOD. OTHER MEATS HAVE ZERO APPEAL MOST OF THE TIME.
LOOKS LIKE DH WILL WORK ON THE ROAST, POTS & CARROTS & A DAB OF GRAVY I COOKED IN THE NESCO YEST. I'D LIKE A RE-HEATED POTATO & CARROTS FOR SURE...THE MEAT IS ALL HIS! CRAVING A HOT DOG WITH SPICY ZUCINI RELISH ON IT...ABSOLURELY DO NOT KNOW WHY!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, it was just me and DH for dinner. Dad went to the city for a Taco Tuesday special someplace with his lady friend. So we finished off the chicken pot pie and salad.

Tonight, Creole baked fish with rice to soak up the good juices and a side veggie. Leaning towards sugar snap peas.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Made a pan of brownies and a pan of scones this morning.
Then oven was hot, so slid in a ham steak and French fries for lunch.
I really like meals in the oven. Made a big chef salad.
Supper better be leftovers.


----------



## doozie

Stuffed green peppers, I like just ground beef and minced onion stuffed, but I might add some seasoned bread crumbs and grated Parmesan this time too. Steamed baby potatoes and maybe steamed carrots on the side.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I must say since coming to this site regularly. Have learned a lot of new things about cooking, the variety of cooking and methods too. Been trying a lot of the different ways. I thank you all very much no longer in cooking rut. Now have to budget BBQ grill into budget to purchase one and figure out where to place it so Strawberry(nosey nellie) will be safe. 
15 bean soup didn't make it to chicken chili, but the broth and chicken did get turned into chicken, vegetable soup.Thinking about adding Spelt noodles with the chicken, vegetable soup. Will have to make more corn bread up too. Ate like a little pig, but oh so good.


----------



## krackin

Early spring weather has been messing around some here, I'm always on call for my town to deal with it. I don't mind that so much but it really interferes with Kuma's and my dinner. Kuma is my Akita. 21 month old male. He hasn't finished fill yet, 120# I'd venture. Anyway....

I had to toss a sketti sauce together, diced and sauced maters. Oregano, fennel, garlic, etc. I used that on linguine tonight. Good enough with a little grated mozz. I have garlic sausage I could have used in it but I'll use it with the remaining sauce for pizza on Sunday pizza night. That is a pretty boring supper report huh?


----------



## pixiedoodle

BAKED OPAL APPLES, LEFTOVER ROAST & FRIED CHICKN...LOTS OF LEFTOVERS!


----------



## Micheal

Tues - baked ham, sweet potato, cole slaw
Wed - scalloped potatoes with ham, and broccoli
Tonight - split pea/ham soup, with beer bread.
Tomorrow - fish I'll be tired of ham..


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salisbury steak with mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes and a veggie to be named later.

Last night when I was prepping the Creole baked fish, I chopped extra of the "trinity" veggies and bagged them up, so tomorrow night we can have sausage and shrimp jambalaya with minimal prep time.


----------



## doozie

Home made pizza, I use the bread machine to make my dough, finally found just the right consistent results recipe. I struggle with dough of any kind!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

leftovers, start fresh Saturday


----------



## Bret

I toasted me in the sun during a short visit to the farm at lunch. Full sun although a little cool...but less windy. Forked hay to cows for their lunch. I enjoyed mustard sardines and wheat thins. A meal for a king. What a fun trip.


----------



## Tea_mama

Last night I was working on a recipe for the blog - made a good one for quick nights and completely kid friendly. Homemade cheeseburger pockets. I cheated and used those readymade crescent roll doughs, but they were still good. Definitely could use a homemade dough (pizza or whatever) and have a great result. Browned up one pound of ground beef, seasoned with salt, pepper, worcestershire sauce, spicy mustard, and ketchup. Laid about 1/4 cup in each dough rectangle, topped with a little shredded sharp cheddar, and folded it in a "fancy" manner. Made 8 little packets that were topped with more cheese and baked. So many variations possible! Just need to get it typed up for the blog complete with the pretty pictures. Ha.


----------



## NataleeKW

Goulash tonight.


----------



## light rain

Small steak, nuked potato with sour cream and pickled beets. Soon We'll be getting Egyptian onions from the yard. DH cut up veggies for a tofu stir fry for tomorrow night. 

Soon gonna be planting onion sets and watching the Senposai greens topping 3 inches.


----------



## pixiedoodle

a plethera of whatever is hanging out in the fridge. looks like a lot of odds & ends...enough for 2 meals for dh at least. looks like tom. i mite cook something besides re-heating leftovers


----------



## doozie

It's a beautiful day, grilled hamburgers for dinner! Sides of onion rings and also zucchini,onion, and cherry tomato sauté with a hit of shredded cheese just before serving.


----------



## Tea_mama

Today, to go along with this dreary weather, it's a big ol' pot of pinto beans that will be turned into chili just as soon as they are fully soft. I love to freeze half and save it for an accompaniment to hot dogs or hamburgers....Mmmm. Chili-dogs, chili-burgers. Delicious.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Haven't cooked a dang thing today.
Went out with friends had Mexican. Am stuffed.
If i get hungry later there's always cereal, toast, an orange.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roasted Root vegetables enough for a couple of meals, they needed used up. Peppers too.
Will add pork steak,dinner salad.


----------



## NataleeKW

Pan seared steak with garlic Parmesan roasted red potatoes.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Salmon Fish tacos, fresh lettuce, tomatoes,green onions,pickled beets,chocolate cake in Mug. Yum


----------



## krackin

I'm just going with rice, gravy with my sweet corn mixed in. 

The corned pork loin came out fine, should have used more pickling spice, simmered, cooled, then made to brine. Another week or so (3-4) would have been good also if pot cooked, 'prly too salty roasted as I did.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NOTHING BUT LEFTOVERS


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's heat wave of temps into the 80's made me think what dishes will you give up making come warmer weather?
Me, I'm making Beef and Barley soup today most likely for the last time till fall. May try to squeak in a stew later this week if cooler temps stay.


----------



## light rain

Last night was roast chicken, potatoes, carrots and onions. Tonight will be left overs with brown rice and maybe beets.

We don't change our meals until the house really starts to heat up or until tomatoes, scallions and kale starts to come in. Then salads, soups and foccachia.

Now that the roads are good again we'll be going to our favorite portabella supplier to add mushrooms to most dishes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH MICRO-GRILLED TO STRI STEAK HALVES WITH ONIONS & PEPERS YEST. & ADDED A MICR'D POTATO & FRESH SALAD SO LOOKS LIKE HE HAS ENOUGH LEFTOVER FOR THIS EVENINGS MEAL. I'LL HAVE SOME BEANS & SOME FRESH VEGS & HEAT UP A CAN OF SPINACH. FEELING A BIT BETTER AFTER MY EMERGENCY MANEESIUM INFUSION IN THE ER MON EVENING. I HAVE BAKED A PAN OF BROWNINES THIS MORNING FOR MY SIL'S BIRTHDAY TODAY. HAD MY WEEKLY BLOOD TEST TOO. MAY BE TIME FOR A NAP...


----------



## NataleeKW

Shrimp & Mushroom Alfredo Fettuccine


----------



## krackin

_ I have a ton of leftovers to go through. Sketti tonight. Linguine, my favorite._


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roast beef sliced thinly, sweet potato baked in microwave, tossed salad. coffee.
Tomorrow oven baked fried chicken, baked potato,green bean salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MICRO GRILLING 2 BONLESS CHOPS FROM A GIFT BOX OF OMAHA STEAK COMPANY FROM CHRISTMAS... DH LOVES IT SO I AM GLAD TO COOK IT. EASY. WILL ADD SALAD & OPEN A CAN OF BEANS OF SOME SORT. IF I FIND SOME ENERGY I WILL MAKE A BOX OF PUDDING OR ADD SOME TO A GRAM CRUST FOR A QUICKY TYPE FLUFFY PIE.


----------



## NataleeKW

Applewood smoked pork ribs, baked potato and baked beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I TURNED MY CAN OF PORK & BEANS INTO BBQ BEANS, GRILLED THE LITTLE PORLCHOPS IN THE MICRO GRILL & ADDED FRESH SALAD. MADE A NICE QUICK & EASY MEAL FOR DH. I THINK I HAVE 2 TINY LITTLE FANCY STEAKS IN THE FREEZER FROM THAT OMAHA STEAK BOX WE RECEIVED SO I'LL THAW THOSE FOR HIS EVENING MEAL TONITE. THEN THE ONLY THING LEFT WILL BE A SMALL HAM FROM THEM AS WELL. MAY SAVE THAT FOR LATER. I THINK I STILL HAVE HAM LEFTOVER FROM CHRISTMAS IN THE BIG FREEZER IN GARAGE...A PLACE I CANNOT REACH WITHOUT HELP. TRYING TO USE UP ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS IN THE FRIDGE FREEZER..SOMEDAYS I THINK I'M MAKING PROGRESS, OTHERS NOT SO MUCH.


----------



## light rain

Leftover roast beef from the freezer tonight. Pickled beets developing in the fridge. I bought russet potatoes from both Idaho and Wisconsin. Gonna see which taste best and which hold up longer...

Went to Tractor Supply and bought 2 Blueridge blueberries. $10.00/ea. They were easily 36" high. Suppose to span z3 - z9. Also suppose to have the potential to reach 10 ft. We'll see...

Happy Easter and God bless.


----------



## doozie

Cod loins in the pan, small baked potato in the microwave, and split pea and ham soup as the side,not sure it goes together, but I made the soup today before it gets too warm out, and I had some ham to use up.
I got no weird response from hubby about this combo, so we'll see.


----------



## krackin

Hi lovely gals. I have a center cut ham thawing now.It is about 4" thick , a good 10 #. I like a glaze as this.
1/4 C vinegar
1/4 C maple syrup
1 T mustard powder
1 14 oz can whole cranberry sauce

Heat and meld together, use as any glaze.

Excellent.


----------



## Micheal

It being Easter I'm getting out of cooking  least the noon type meal being served bout 1-1:30 this afternoon. Daughter offered to cook for us and SIL's family..... She's figuring bout 20 or so...... All, I've got to say is - more power to her! And of course Thanks!

Happy Easter


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think i hae a tiny ham that came in a pkg of meats from omaha steak from chritmas. maybe dh would like that this week. i think i may even have some glaze from honey baked ham we had in the fall. bet he'd love it. also have a yam & plenty of salad makings etc. should be a good combo for today & several days to come.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

My sister's and our family had our Easter dinner yesterday. The sister who hosted it doesn't like to cook, so I got the leftover ham and ham bone.

After getting home last night, I figured today would be a good day for ham and bean soup - so was up until 11:00 last night getting it ready.

It has been heated up and we are just getting ready to eat lunch - ham and bean soup. 

Vinegar is a must - I add a couple of "globs" when it's cooking. In my bowl, I'll add more. Many people have never heard of adding vinegar to ham and bean soup - but our family has always done it. I thought maybe it was just my Mother, but also found out through my Uncle that Grandma used to add the vinegar too. So, I just continue the family tradition.

Happy Easter!


----------



## painterswife

Big picnic roast in the smoker.


----------



## krackin

Michael W. Smith said:


> My sister's and our family had our Easter dinner yesterday. The sister who hosted it doesn't like to cook, so I got the leftover ham and ham bone.
> 
> After getting home last night, I figured today would be a good day for ham and bean soup - so was up until 11:00 last night getting it ready.
> 
> It has been heated up and we are just getting ready to eat lunch - ham and bean soup.
> 
> Vinegar is a must - I add a couple of "globs" when it's cooking. In my bowl, I'll add more. Many people have never heard of adding vinegar to ham and bean soup - but our family has always done it. I thought maybe it was just my Mother, but also found out through my Uncle that Grandma used to add the vinegar too. So, I just continue the family tradition.
> 
> Happy Easter!


Yes! Boot Soup!

Use black beans, some tomato, fresh cilantro, cumin, fried hot and green peppers (ancho) onions plus your ham and vinegar. Doctor up as needed, garlic of course. I call it 'Boot Soup' because of the color of black beans.


----------



## krackin

Painterswife, sounds good. Tater salad with that? I'd head over but it will be gone before I hit St. Lou no doubt.


----------



## painterswife

krackin said:


> Painterswife, sounds good. Tater salad with that? I'd head over but it will be gone before I hit St. Lou no doubt.


Nah. I eat Keto now so just a nice big green salad


----------



## krackin

Yep, sounds mighty fine. Just getting those green seeds started here. Bit behind but a week ago I had a good 2' ice pack. Warming ground now. 

Happy Easter to ya!


----------



## jwal10

I smoked 2 small hams from a young ruptured pig from the neighbor, 1 for him the rest for us. Cauliflower salad, with eggs (made same as potato salad). BBQ beans with pulled ham and sweet biscuits. Strawberry short cake for desert on those biscuits, too....James


----------



## painterswife

I could have that cauliflower salad. Too bad I did not pick one up yesterday. Lots of fresh eggs from the chickens. Guess I know what I will be having later in the week.


----------



## krackin

jwal10 said:


> I smoked 2 small hams from a young ruptured pig from the neighbor, 1 for him the rest for us. Cauliflower salad, with eggs (made same as potato salad). BBQ beans with pulled ham and sweet biscuits. Strawberry short cake for desert on those biscuits, too....James


And you are just a tad west of Painterswife. If I can just flag down a jet out of Portland in the next few minutes.....


----------



## light rain

DH roasted a duck and I made potato salad with some front yard sorrel and walking onions added and pickled beets for some color.

Think I'll pick up either cukes or radishes to put into the pickled beets' juice to keep that going for a few more meals...


----------



## jwal10

light rain said:


> DH roasted a duck and I made potato salad with some front yard sorrel and walking onions added and pickled beets for some color.
> 
> Think I'll pick up either cukes or radishes to put into the pickled beets' juice to keep that going for a few more meals...


Or eggs....James


----------



## Pyrpup2016

I have a lot of eggs right now, so made an old fashioned, classic custard yesterday! It was sooo good! My mother used to make them and I've always loved it, but seldom think to make it. Today will be a quiche, maybe with ham and spinach added. And yes, I need to pickle some of the small pullet eggs.


----------



## MO_cows

I'm so ashamed....yesterday, put eggs in the steamer to hard cook, forgot to set the timer, got distracted, ruined the eggs and maybe ruined my Revereware pan, too. Boiled it dry and there was black carbon all over the outside bottom. I don't know if that copper bottom will ever be pretty again. It will take multiple sessions of scrubbing. Mad at myself, been using those pans for 36+ years and never did anything that stupid before. They were in great shape. 

But I put in another batch of eggs and got them cooked, made potato salad. It sure tasted good, the first real potato salad of the season. Along with the last package of rib steaks from our beef, broiled them because DH said our grill brush is too far gone to use (shedding bristles), need a new one and need to re-season the cast iron grill grates. And some green beans.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftover catfish,fried potatoes,fried biscuits, lettuce salad, coffee


----------



## jwal10

MO_cows said:


> I'm so ashamed....yesterday, put eggs in the steamer to hard cook, forgot to set the timer, got distracted, ruined the eggs and maybe ruined my Revereware pan, too. Boiled it dry and there was black carbon all over the outside bottom. I don't know if that copper bottom will ever be pretty again. It will take multiple sessions of scrubbing. Mad at myself, been using those pans for 36+ years and never did anything that stupid before. They were in great shape.


My Mom did that once to her Revereware steamer pan. 2 quart pan. I used course salt and vinegar to clean it up with a good steel wool pad. It still had a couple marks left until 3-4 years ago. Looks like new today....James


----------



## big rockpile

Well I usually cook what I want to eat. So I just fixed Salad out of the Garden, Friend up Trout I caught out of the river yesterday and some Curly Fries.

big rockpile


----------



## light rain

We had leftover chicken, brown rice and pickled beets with onions today. I planted some Chesnok red garlic after soaking it in a fish fertilizer solution for 24 hrs. 

I'm having an apple juice, vodka and Klarbrum soda. The house is a little warm right now with baking a razzleberry pie and the wood stove going also...

There is a short window for the walking/Egyptian onions so I need to get on the ball and incorporate them into our meals. So far brown rice and pickled beets had them.

Got a Mesabi cherry to plant and am strongly considering a Whitney crab that wintered through the winter in a pot at a local nursery. That's a tuff tree in Z4!

Ticks are out you gardeners, BEWARE...


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers from yesterday...a little bit of this & that, then tomorrow we can start all over. looks like a good supply of small dabs in the frzr. options are endless. do think i will make a box of pudding for later this evening & a dab for tom. got chopped pork in gravy for dh to finish up tonite. he may want it on a baked yam, baked white potatoe or on pasta.... whatever he likes. also we went to chilies with our gift card from christmas & ordered 2 meals. they were so huge we brot 2/3 of each one home so i'll reheat those in a day or 2. nicce for a change,


----------



## CountryMom22

For lunch today I made homemade pizza to use up some leftover Italian sausage and pasta sauce. Now I'm making browned ground beef which we refer to as dog meat with rice and broccoli. I made a spice 2 layer cake for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tomorrow is my big cooking day.
Oven fried chicken, baked potatoes, roasted vegetables, mushrooms,green onions, what ever else needs used up.
Tonight dibs and dabs of leftovers.
Bowl of Cherrios with orange


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, fish tacos with pineapple salsa.

Tonight, french bread pizza. That is if I get home in time. Going with my mom to visit her uncle, my great uncle, who had a stroke. 300 or so miles of driving so might have to call it sandwich night instead.


----------



## pixiedoodle

after seeing the caardiologist, we stoped at chili's & dh had rib special & i had a spicy pasta with ckn. chunks in it. no human could eat those sized meals! i ate a dab & so did dh & the rest came home with us. he'll work on his today & i may have a bot of mine with some fresh vegs. looks like enough for another meal or 2. no cooking except for a box of pudding i have set out. rather nice to eat out once in a while.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday we had a trip to the big city. Afterwards we stopped at McDonalds and each had a fish sandwich 'cause we were hungry and they were 2 for $5.00. DH looked it up on the net when we got home and the sandwich had 600 plus mg. of sodium so he kept his sodium intake low to stay under 1500 mg. for the day. 

Today he is going to pressure cook the remainder of the duck/carcass and we'll have that with vegetables over rice. I bought a new kind of spice mix for us and am excited to try it out. It is Thai Kitchen's peanut satay sauce. 2 T have 220 mg. of sodium which to my way of thinking is pretty low. Hope it lives up to my expectations...

Nice to have those Egyptian/walking onions to jazz up our meals at this time of year...


----------



## CountryMom22

Had planned to make meat ball subs and salad for dinner tonight. Then I went to the grocery store and found out that the price of lettuce is crazy high because of the wet weather in California. So tonight was meat ball subs without the salad.

And then I planted another tray of lettuce seeds!


----------



## Jlynnp

We had mushroom Ravioli and cheese garlic bread today. YUMMMM.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chicken casserole
leftovers tomorrow
Fresh Sunday


----------



## Micheal

Tonight chuck-roast, roasted potatoes, roasted carrots, and spinach. Or if company comes pizza!!!!!


----------



## krackin

Baked pea beans with a big ol' chunk of baked ham bone save just for this purpose. Recipe is simple, onion to your hearts desire, black strap, good dry mustard, a touch of allspice. Leftovers make a good bean for chili.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Love fried chicken, can't fry it for crap. Always seems to be raw next to the Bone.


Fry for 20 minutes total, turning it every 5 minutes and it will get done without overcooking on the outside. Use medium-high heat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Bearfootfarm said:


> Fry for 20 minutes total, turning it every 5 minutes and it will get done without overcooking on the outside. Use medium-high heat.


Just gave up on frying, now just oven fry.


----------



## light rain

Last night DH made tofu/shrimp stir fry. The Napa and Bok Choi are starting to appear again after the flooding in CA. I went out and picked walking onions to go with the big bought sweet onion. He was going to add a little soy sauce but with the sodium from 7 shrimp ( 500mg.) decided not to.

Left the Senposai greens out last night to harden them off. I hope I didn't kill them...

We're growing arugula for the first time and I am looking forward to incorporating this into our meals.

Our DSIL has with our daughter been growing leaf lettuce under lights and they are so successful that they have had many salads. I can't wait until they have their own place and a greenhouse!

Later today I'll cut up a cuke, 1/2 a red pepper and onions to go into pickled beet juice to sit and marinate. I love the color of the beet juice. Sort of an alizarin crimson...


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight will be chicken, sliced cukes, apples and onions and probably a rice dish.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was leftover chicken casserole topped with mashed potatoes, Mexican cheese. My Verizon of Shepherd Pie.
Supper will be small beef steak grilled,sweet peppers grilled, mushrooms grilled. Steak thinly sliced placed on top of garden fresh salad. Dressing is lemon zest,juice,tbsp olive oil,apple cider vinegar.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Nothing if I don't get something out of the freezers.
Otherwise Pork Chops,mashed potatoes,carrots,sweet peppers,mushrooms.


----------



## pixiedoodle

big salad with chopped ham & boiled eggs for dh. no egg on mine! better geet some jello made as we finished off the butterscotch pudding last nite.


----------



## Oregon1986

Making ham hock and beans,BBQ ribs and rice


----------



## krackin

I hadn't planned on supper much for tonight as I'm thinking and doing spring farm work. Got to get preplant fertilizer and harrowing done now. It all comes at once soon as ice goes. 

Looks like shells and cheese with frozen farm broccoli florets and diced ham mixed in. Sounds good for a drizzly 47 degrees. I had bought some powdered cheese and butter back last fall. I had thought to try them over winter for kicks. Didn't so I want to try them now. I'll use some cheese powder tonight, not entirely though.


----------



## MO_cows

Catching up again. Been too busy to get on here much, but been cooking.

Friday, a one pot wonder with potatoes, cabbage and ham.

Saturday, oven fried chicken, pineapple slaw and sugar snap peas.

Sunday, mock filet mignon, thick cut bacon wrapped sirloin steaks. With the slaw and sugar snaps again.

Last night, another one pot wonder that probably sounds terrible but was tasty. Kale cooked with the leftovers from pizza night - Italian sausage, mushrooms, peppers, onions, sauce. Tossed with whole wheat linguini. With pork chops.

Tonight, the leftover oven fried chicken with roasted butternut squash cubes and whole green beans sauteed with red bell pepper and onions.

Got a rump roast thawing in the fridge. Will be brined, roasted rare, then chilled and shaved for sandwiches.


----------



## CountryMom22

Trying to use up stuff. We are so used to having salad that I think we are in withdrawl! I know you can make lots of salad without lettuce but no one in my house except me would eat it. They all want the tried and true. So tonight is pork chops with spiced apples and sliced cucumbers and peppers. Devil's Food Chocolate Chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## Jlynnp

W had breakfast for dinner tonight - Sausage gray and biscuits.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had a pork cutlet each and 1/2 of a huge sweet potato.
Tonight we'll have cooked beets, pasta salad with peas and walking onions and some kind of protein. I'm so glad I had some Twinnings black tea to get going this am. Yesterday in the 70's and today in the 30's and snowing...  Love my tea...must be the Irish blood...


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight I made venison sloppy joes and I splurged at the grocery store today on 2 heads of lettuce, so we each had a salad! I thought the kids were going to chew my arm off! It's nice to have kids that can appreciate the "good" stuff!


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> Tonight I made venison sloppy joes and I splurged at the grocery store today on 2 heads of lettuce, so we each had a salad! I thought the kids were going to chew my arm off! It's nice to have kids that can appreciate the "good" stuff!


You have no idea how lucky you are having kids that will eat good stuff lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> Catching up again. Been too busy to get on here much, but been cooking.
> 
> Friday, a one pot wonder with potatoes, cabbage and ham.
> 
> Saturday, oven fried chicken, pineapple slaw and sugar snap peas.
> 
> Sunday, mock filet mignon, thick cut bacon wrapped sirloin steaks. With the slaw and sugar snaps again.
> 
> Last night, another one pot wonder that probably sounds terrible but was tasty. Kale cooked with the leftovers from pizza night - Italian sausage, mushrooms, peppers, onions, sauce. Tossed with whole wheat linguini. With pork chops.
> 
> Tonight, the leftover oven fried chicken with roasted butternut squash cubes and whole green beans sauteed with red bell pepper and onions.
> 
> Got a rump roast thawing in the fridge. Will be brined, roasted rare, then chilled and shaved for sandwiches.


I probably ask this before, but can't remember what you said.. So will ask again. What is pineapple slaw?


----------



## CountryMom22

Oregon1986, I DO know how lucky I am to have kids that like the good stuff. But then again, I worked at it! No matter what I made for dinner, I always made sure that each person liked at least 1 item on the menu. They had to try everything, but I didn't force them to eat it if they didn't like it. But they were not getting anything else, no special meals in this house! Not even for the son with autism who does have taste and texture issues. Now at 17, he eats like a horse!

Tonight's dinner is Tilapia and salad. Ice cream sundaes for dessert.


----------



## krackin

Tilapia is my favorite ice cream. no wonder you don't have complaints!


----------



## MO_cows

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I probably ask this before, but can't remember what you said.. So will ask again. What is pineapple slaw?


Pineapple slaw has drained pineapple tidbits added to the cabbage and carrots. I like to add some raisens too. Then use some of the pineapple juice in the dressing. Basically a sweet slaw.

Tonight, soup and sandwich. Leftover cubes of roasted butternut squash made a nice soup after a few laps in the food processor, and with onion, garlic, chicken broth and a shot of cream added. BLT sandwiches.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> Pineapple slaw has drained pineapple tidbits added to the cabbage and carrots. I like to add some raisens too. Then use some of the pineapple juice in the dressing. Basically a sweet slaw.
> 
> Tonight, soup and sandwich. Leftover cubes of roasted butternut squash made a nice soup after a few laps in the food processor, and with onion, garlic, chicken broth and a shot of cream added. BLT sandwiches.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> Oregon1986, I DO know how lucky I am to have kids that like the good stuff. But then again, I worked at it! No matter what I made for dinner, I always made sure that each person liked at least 1 item on the menu. They had to try everything, but I didn't force them to eat it if they didn't like it. But they were not getting anything else, no special meals in this house! Not even for the son with autism who does have taste and texture issues. Now at 17, he eats like a horse
> My step son has mild autism and when I came into the picture he lived on cheese pizza, literally every dinner. 2 years later and food is still a huge battle but I'm happy to say he has a meat and veggies with every dinner. Even if it usually is same veg over and. Over lol


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight will be homemade beef fajatilla with whatever veggies need used up.


----------



## krackin

Leftover beans and ham. I wish I had taken out some ribs to thaw now. I'm trying to clean out the fridge so I can defrost and clean.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER ODDS & ENDS FROM THIS WEEKS MEALS. JUST A DAB OF THIS & THAT & SOME SLICED HAM FROM CHRISTMAS. ENOUGH TO MAKE A FINE MEAL & CLEAN OUT THE FRIDGE A BIT AS WELL. PINEAPPLE CAKE-DUNCAN HINES- THAT I ADDED FROZEN FRESH PINAPPLE I FOUND IN THE BACK OF THE FRZR. ALSO ADDED ORANGE JUICE FOR THE LIQUID. CAME OUT DELISH!


----------



## light rain

We had rice, leftover chicken with coconut milk added, broccoli, garlic and sriracha. I worked a short landscaping job today and I think a couple of aspirin are in order... Still more to do but a good beginning! 

Tonight fresh strawberries if we want something sweet.


----------



## sniper69

MO_cows said:


> Pineapple slaw has drained pineapple tidbits added to the cabbage and carrots. I like to add some raisens too. Then use some of the pineapple juice in the dressing. Basically a sweet slaw.
> 
> Tonight, soup and sandwich. Leftover cubes of roasted butternut squash made a nice soup after a few laps in the food processor, and with onion, garlic, chicken broth and a shot of cream added. BLT sandwiches.


Makes me think of something like carrot raisin salad.

The recipe I use for carrot raisin salad can be found at https://thechickenwire.chick-fil-a.com/Food/An-Ode-to-Carrot--Raisin-Salad


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for dinner is tacos/burritos and nachos. Some of the family prefers tacos, some prefer burritos, and I've been craving nachos (chips topped with cheese, meat, lettuce, jalapeno peppers, onions, black olives, lettuce, sour cream, guacamole, and salsa). Helps to keep it interesting. 

For dessert, I made a pumpkin pie (I know - wrong time of year, lol) and also made two buttermilk pies.

For Monday morning breakfast - it all depends on how early I get up, but more than likely it will be either a fried egg sandwich or some boiled eggs with tabasco sauce on the side. If I get up early enough it might be some buttermilk biscuits and gravy.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was beef taco's.
small beef steak cut up into strips(like for stir fry)
1/4 onion satueed, red sweet pepper, yellow sweet pepper, 6 stalks of aspargus,,cheery tomatoes.


----------



## MELQ

made a pork roast, baked potatoes and corn on the cob and a chocolate pie for dessert


----------



## MO_cows

Could have sworn I posted last night's dinner. Hope I didn't have a senior moment and post to wrong thread. It was meat loaf with fried taters and pea salad.

Tonight, roast pork shoulder, mashed potatoes n gravy, and the encore for the pea salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BREADED TOMS FROM LAST YRS STEWEDTOMATO CROP I CANNED. THOSE STEWED TOMS SMELL & TASTE SOOO GOOOD! THOT THEY'D BE GOOD MADE INTO BREADED TOMATOES. LEFTOVER CHICKEN FROM YESTERDAY & CANNED FRUIT FOR DESERT ALONG WITH THE LAST OF THE ORANGE JELLO AND COOL WHIP OF COURSE.


----------



## krackin

After field work, deboned some center cut chops while expecting rain, made broth to cook rice and I'll bake the chops shortly. 400* for 20 minutes, drain, top with bbq sauce, for another 10 or 15 min. Let rest, cook rice, toss in some peas and call it good for tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Roast chicken, dressing, corn, and Brussel sprouts. In fact the timer just went off, gotta check the temp.....
Added: temp 175 and going up - chicken out and resting...... time to eat shortly...


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is meatloaf, baked potatoes and broccoli. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Oregon1986

We're having french dip sandwiches and homemade JoJo's tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight's supper was foiled packed cod,with steamed vegetables of asparagus,red, yellow sweet peppers,sliced mushrooms,habanero like seasoning,small Pat of unsalted butter cut into forth for vegetables. All wrapped up in foil package. Will have Mandrin oranges on small shortcake no whipped cream or ice cream. Cause I don't have any is the only reason why. Got chicken in oven now, doing oven fried for this week's meals at least part of them.
Have probably 2 more months of chicken in freezer. Then will have to buy meat.


----------



## Tea_mama

We had a busy weekend full of cooking (well, I did)...which means that I am able to have a "no-cook" Monday with all my leftovers! BBQ Burgers, Hot Dogs, Homemade Mac & Cheese with pepperjack, spaghetti, and garlic bread. I figure we can all find something we like


----------



## light rain

Oregon what is a JoJo? In our family it is my sister in law.

Tonight we had leftover chicken and sweet potatoes and some Healthy Bread. I was going to buy some angel food cake to put some cooked strawberries and rhubarb on it until I looked at the nutrition info. 480 mgs. of sodium per slice. Nope, none of that coming home with me.

Boy do I wish I could send all this rain to FLA...


----------



## Oregon1986

light rain said:


> Oregon what is a JoJo? In our family it is my sister in law.
> 
> Tonight we had leftover chicken and sweet potatoes and some Healthy Bread. I was going to buy some angel food cake to put some cooked strawberries and rhubarb on it until I looked at the nutrition info. 480 mgs. of sodium per slice. Nope, none of that coming home with me.
> 
> Boy do I wish I could send all this rain to FLA...


A jo Jo is a potato wedge that's seasoned and fried


----------



## Jonb

I made ground brisket burgers last night and tonight I am hitting the store for more brisket its on sale for just over a $1 a pound and I will be grinding it for ground beef. Let me say that ground hamburger meat has gone up so bad. also last weekend I made carnitas (fried pork belly), muyahas( also known as sweet breads or a gland from the cows neck), and tripas( beef small intestines) . Folks if you haven't had that they are good once you get past what it is and how to prep and eat it. Anyhow just a quick what we had.


----------



## light rain

One time a neighbor in VA made chttlins. Smelled awful while cooking but tasted real good to my 5 yr. old self.


----------



## krackin

I'm going with spinach tortellini which I'll toss with olive oil, a little pesto, garlic. I usually use a bit of parm with it but today I may grate some mozz and melt it over the top. I think it will work ok. I had thought of it because it was damp, drizzly and cool all day and now the sun is coming out a couple hours before sundown. I'll stick with it.


----------



## MO_cows

Cooked onion and jalapeno, tossed in leftover pork roast, shredded, and made tacos. With refried beans and rice. It is taco Tuesday after all.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had pork fajitas tonight,mmmmmm


----------



## light rain

Last night we had some beef cubed and cooked with a full T of Penseys poultry seasoning, granulated garlic, a little too much Rogan Josh, frozen mixed vegetables, carrots and a little penne thrown in for carbs. It was real good, just a little hot. (walking onion tops too)

I have three stalks of rhubarb in the fridge waiting on inspiration.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight our church had a meal - the church provided the burgers and hotdogs, so I volunteered to help with grilling. Sides and desserts were brought by everyone who came to go with the burgers.

Last night was pizza from Rapid Fired Pizza. One of my children had received a buy one get one free coupon as a reward at school, so figured might as well try them. The pizza tasted good, and a lot of topping choices.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

light rain said:


> Last night we had some beef cubed and cooked with a full T of Penseys poultry seasoning, granulated garlic, a little too much Rogan Josh, frozen mixed vegetables, carrots and a little penne thrown in for carbs. It was real good, just a little hot. (walking onion tops too)
> 
> I have three stalks of rhubarb in the fridge waiting on inspiration.


Rhubarb pie?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers,made into Super 4 meat nachos served with chips,gautomole,spot of rice,salsa,cheese.4 meats were ribs and dabs of everything but chicken,beef,pork,shrimp.


----------



## Oregon1986

Baking banana bread right now,love the smell


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe I found on Facebook (always a gamble) it's called Cauli-rice with zucchini and chicken sausage. I'm switching the chicken sausage for turkey with jalapeno. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chicken salad,for lunch.
Chicken enchiladas with rice for supper.
Dessert Mandrin Orange fruit cup on shortcake.
Still no ice cream or whipped cream.


----------



## CountryMom22

Still have no idea what dinner tonight will be, but I did defrost some chop meat, I just don't know what form it will take. I'm not feeling real inspired. I did bake a couple batches of Confetti cookies today.


----------



## krackin

I'm in a jamb again. I went out to work the farm this morning for a few hours, came back and got a multigrain loaf going. Back to work, back for lunch and baked the loaf. Back to work. Never took anything out to thaw. 

It looks like I can thin slice a couple leftover chops, add a little bell pepper and onion, warm up with bbq sauce. I'll top slices of the fresh bread with that and extra sharp cheddar and toast. Should work.

The part that ticks me off is that I hired a maid to do this stuff over 10 years ago. I swear, if she doesn't show up in a week or two she is all done.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The cauli-rice recipe was very good. 

The 'fridge is full to bursting so tonight is leftover night.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had chicken leg qtrs. simmered on the stove top with crimini mushrooms, onions, lots of Pensey's Bangkok blend, granulated garlic and some Bundaburg sp? ginger beer. It's non-alcoholic and helps to round out the flavors sometimes. Does have 40 carbs to a bottle though, so I use a partial bottle.

Anyone looking for no salt corn chips the brand we buy is Xochitl. The white are salt free and the purple have minimal sodium. 

Got to check the asparagus patch today...








beer


----------



## pixiedoodle

lots of leftover odds & ends including more parm. breaded ckn breasts. i'll add a fresh salad ,a dab of pasta & sauce on top of the ckn, & finish off the choc. pudding ith cool whip for sweet treat & add sliced fresh strawberries to the top. tom. it will be time to pull a new meat out of the frzr for dh or use the leftover baked potatoes & turn it into baked pot. soup with cheese.


----------



## krackin

I've got a whole chicken from up the street in the crockpot now. I tossed in several dried sage leaves, my own. I didn't add anything else. I'll just use the legs today then have the rest later. I'll also have my own frozen triple sweet corn. I was going to make a chocolate pie once the rain started but forgot all about it after I worked up a little red pine for a chill chaser in Ol' Potbelly.


----------



## CountryMom22

Italian chicken with pasta. It's smelling wonderful in here right now!


----------



## krackin

Doh. I could have done that.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chopped chicken thighs stir fry with garden aspargus,cherry tomatoes,onion,mushrooms


----------



## Oregon1986

We had BBQ chicken,peas, cantaloupe and pasta salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's another dreary, rainy day and I have decided to tear apart the living room and spring clean, so I'm putting corned beef, cabbage, tators in the crock pot. Tomorrow or Monday we'll have bubble and squeak.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Irish Pixie said:


> It's another dreary, rainy day and I have decided to tear apart the living room and spring clean, so I'm putting corned beef, cabbage, tators in the crock pot. Tomorrow or Monday we'll have bubble and squeak.


What is bubble and squeak?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Woke up thinking about homemade chicken pizza, so guess what I am having.
Yep homemade chicken pizza with shredded chicken, mushrooms, asparagus, sweet red pepper, Mexican cheese ought to make 12 inch pie. Yum!


----------



## Micheal

Bubble and squeak? if'n memory serves me it's the same (within reason) as a New England Boiled Dinner. Last time I had it was in a "pub" outside of Boston...

As to what for dinner - power was out for bout 6 hours yesterday so come bout 6 last night I ventured out to the freezer and snagged a packet of hot dogs. With power out no water, so went into pantry and got out a packet of apple juice. Cooked the hot dogs in apple juice with a little hot mustard on the bread. Suprisingly very good.... or maybe I was just very hungry..


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> What is bubble and squeak?





Micheal said:


> Bubble and squeak? if'n memory serves me it's the same (within reason) as a New England Boiled Dinner. Last time I had it was in a "pub" outside of Boston...


Bubble and squeak is when you take the leftovers of corned beef and cabbage or boiled dinner, cut it up fine and cook it in a big skillet. While it cooks it "bubbles and squeaks." It's similar to the Irish Colcannon, but no milk or cream is added. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_and_squeak


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> As to what for dinner - power was out for bout 6 hours yesterday so come bout 6 last night I ventured out to the freezer and snagged a packet of hot dogs. With power out no water, so went into pantry and got out a packet of apple juice. Cooked the hot dogs in apple juice with a little hot mustard on the bread. Suprisingly very good.... or maybe I was just very hungry..


Our power actually stayed on yesterday, a minor miracle. I like a good grilled hotdog now and again, Nathans are a favorite. If cooking in liquid beer works well too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NOTING BUT LEFTOVERS & ODDS & ENDS TO CLEAN OUT THE FRIDGE. I'LL DIG IN THE FRZR FOR THE NEXT "MEAT" MEAL. SENDING DH OUT TO BUY A PKG O NAVY BEANS & I'LL ADD THE LAST OF THE HAM SCRAPS FROM CHRISTMAS. THE ONLY THING LEFT OF THAT HAM IS A HUGE HAM BONE STILL IN THE FRIDGE FRZR. GUESS I COULD PUT IT IN THE BEANS INSTEAD OF THE HAM SCRAPS. DH CAN USE THOSE WITH HS EGGS IN THE MORNINGS. NEED TO MAKE A CKAE OR BROWNIES OR SOMETHING FOR SWEET SNACK FOR THE COMING WEEK.


----------



## krackin

Baked pea beans with maple syrup added along with the blackstrap and home cured bacon for salt pork. I'll get my farm raised country ribs going shortly. 

I like red kidney beans best, I'm all out. They seem to cook up best and have the best flavor for baked beans.


----------



## jwal10

We are at the lake for a couple weeks if all goes to plan. I caught 3 nice Kokonee so grilled them and had wild rice pilaf with pod peas that I picked before leaving home....James


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tired of chicken, so having small grilled steak,baked potato, grilled aspargus.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled seasoned pork loin chops, grilled romaine, and because it's 45 degrees and I want to warm up the house, oven roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## sniper69

Friday, some cubed chicken breast soaked in buttermilk and some seasonings,just to be dredged in flour and deep fried to nugget perfection. Along with the nuggets were some deep fried potato cakes, and some fruit on the side for supper.

Saturday - we had tacos for supper. I forgot I had ran out of and forgot to make more taco seasoning - so winged it on the spices added to the meat.

Today for lunch my family finished up some leftovers that were in the fridge. For myself (as I'm the only one in the house that enjoys the combination) I finished up the rice, mustard and turnip greens, blackeyed peas and green tomato chow chow that were in the fridge. Only thing missing was some cornbread (that always disappears to quick). 

Since it is looking to be a decent sunny day after all the rain from last week, supper tonight will be some grilled burgers and hot dogs. On the side will be some sort of leafy salad and sliced veg.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night on the farm. I love pizza night. All purpose unbleached flour crust rolled in olive oil for rising. Sauce with added diced tomatoes, I put dried peppers and onions on top to soak up the extra water. I dabbed a bit of salsa and pesto on top of that. Mozz, forgot to grate cheddar. Oh well. On top is farm garlic sausage, shrooms and pickled jalapenos. 

I try to load 'em right up so I get a couple slices for breakfast. The only thing that comes close to cold pizza for breakfast is a meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## Jlynnp

Last night we had pork medallions wrapped in bacon, yummmmm!!! I made a BlueBerry Buckle for desert for the next few days. 

Tonight was Bacon/Tomato sandwiches.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH messaged me this morning and he has overtime all day. I messaged back and asked what he'd like for supper, and he replied, "Two of your pesto/garlic pizzas." So I'm making two pizzas for supper.


----------



## CountryMom22

I think the crew is getting tired of chicken, so tonight its grilled pork chops and salad with fresh brownies for dessert.


----------



## Oregon1986

We're having steak and shrimp with baked potato


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch, shopping, and errands- I think we're going to Red Robin. They're having a BOGO 50% off your second gourmet burger. I'm thinking about trying the burger with a fried egg on top and an Irish milkshake. The milkshake is made with Jameson whiskey, Guinness, ice cream, and chocolate. Date lunch is also diet cheat day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

"TRIANGLE SANDWICH WHICH IS A BURGER WITH FRIED HAM ON TOP , FRIED ONIONS & CHEESE. MAYBE A FEW FRIED POTATOES ON THE SIDE WITH ONION TOO & GERMAN SLAW FROM THE FRZR IF I CAN FIND SOME. IF NOT, SOMETHING FROM A CAN..PORK & BEANS?


----------



## light rain

I just took out a frozen pork loin to cook whenever defrosted. Since they are lean cuts I will probably stew some and roast some of it to cut thinly for sandwiches. Hope DH makes some of his low salt, delicious bread machine bread soon...

Got to pick asparagus today. Since it is a diuretic it tastes good and helps get rid of excess fluid. Besides the asparagus we'll either have white potatoes or sweet potatoes for a carb.

DH has some Thai basil started to put outdoors in a few weeks and we decided he could easily pinch off some top to add to a meal. We get a fresh herb and the basil will branch out more...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I c


CountryMom22 said:


> I think the crew is getting tired of chicken, so tonight its grilled pork chops and salad with fresh brownies for dessert.


I can understand that too. anybody ever cook with Thai Peppers?


----------



## light rain

We use to grow and cook with Thai peppers. They pack a pretty strong kick. Wash hand diligently and STILL DON'T rub your eyes ...

One little pepper will season a whole pot of soup. We were able to put the fear of the Lord into our kids so they never had an unhappy experience. Our Pastor however, years ago, said he would like some as he came from down south and liked hot food. Apparently he made the mistake of deseeding them with freshly cut fingernails and neither Divine Intervention or soap would take the burn away. I think we recommended washing with milk...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

light rain said:


> We use to grow and cook with Thai peppers. They pack a pretty strong kick. Wash hand diligently and STILL DON'T rub your eyes ...
> 
> One little pepper will season a whole pot of soup. We were able to put the fear of the Lord into our kids so they never had an unhappy experience. Our Pastor however, years ago, said he would like some as he came from down south and liked hot food. Apparently he made the mistake of deseeding them with freshly cut fingernails and neither Divine Intervention or soap would take the burn away. I think we recommended washing with milk...


Thank you light rain for the information.
Supper will be breakfast;
1 thinly sliced potatoes,4 aspargus thinly sliced,2 eggs over easy on top of fried potato,sweet red pepper, yellow sweet pepper,orange sweet pepper,torilla


----------



## Irish Pixie

I don't know what to cook for supper and I didn't get anything out to thaw, so I'm going to say take out.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

breakfast cause nothing sounds good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Glad I'm not the only one feeling uninspired! I waited until 4 pm and then finally took some tilapia out of the freezer. Think I'll make a salad and cook some corn. 

I was thinking about the take out option too, Irish Pixie, but decided to hold that trump card for Friday or Saturday night!


----------



## Micheal

Gosh must be something in the air - couldn't think of a thing for supper till I noticed the Chives are up. Made one of my sometime favorites - egg noodles, with cottage cheese, and chives. Tossed in some sandwich meat (boiled ham). I pigged out and even the wife ate some.


----------



## light rain

Put the pork loin in today to roast and the other half in a cast iron skillet to slowly cook. Put Bavarian spices on the roast and cumin and black pepper in he skillet one. Skillet also had carrots and fresh garlic.

DH had beef and portabella mushrooms over 1/2 cup of rice and I had some of the gravy over rice. DH did make his bread so I have some of the skillet pork in the fridge quickly cooling down so he can cut some thin slices for his bedtime snack. We have one of those little Rival meat slicers that works pretty good. I would love to have a Hobart but there is no place to put it...

Asparagus was tasty last night but a little "unintentionally" charred. I do not multi-task well...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> breakfast cause nothing sounds good.


Changed my pea brain. Had my first hamburger from Sonic in 8 years. Yahoo!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going back and forth from chicken stroganoff to BLT pasta. Both are new recipes, and both sound good. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Micheal

BLT pasta hummm sounds good. 
Me, I'm still in a funk just like yesterday; as to what to plan for meals...... Oh, wait tonight DD is coming up to help with the wife which means PIZZA!!!!!! Yippee off the hook.
Here's hoping the brain clears by tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> BLT pasta hummm sounds good.
> Me, I'm still in a funk just like yesterday; as to what to plan for meals...... Oh, wait tonight DD is coming up to help with the wife which means PIZZA!!!!!! Yippee off the hook.
> Here's hoping the brain clears by tomorrow.


Since it's noon and I didn't get the chicken out of the freezer, we're having BLT pasta. I hope it's good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

*GOT 3LB PORK ROAST GOING IN THE NESCO FOR DH'S EVENING MEAL. GOT POTS & CARROTS REady to drob in the roaster in about 3 hrs. will make gravy from soem of the broth & dh will be happy. traopical jello for sweet treat.*


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Garden salad literially out of garden for lunch.
Half of small beef steak as steak with baked potato,apspargus, jello
The other half of steak will be roast with potatoes,carrots,celery
Then if anything leftover beef stew by Friday(quilting Project Linus coverlets)


----------



## krackin

Linguine. Kind of a tossed together sauce, canned diced maters and canned sauce. Put some ground chuck and left over garlic sausage in it, fried onion and dried peppers. Oregano, garlic, marjoram and thyme. Been harrowing and planting most of the day, not much time for fancy. Then again, I don't mind good simple fair a lick.


----------



## Jlynnp

Does anyone know if I can make up things like peach cobbler, blueberry cobbler and other deserts then not cook them but put them in the freezer to cook later?


----------



## krackin

Crisps you can, I tend to doubt cobblers, those need to rise. I think they would fall unless cooked first.


----------



## Oregon1986

krackin said:


> Linguine. Kind of a tossed together sauce, canned diced maters and canned sauce. Put some ground chuck and left over garlic sausage in it, fried onion and dried peppers. Oregano, garlic, marjoram and thyme. Been harrowing and planting most of the day, not much time for fancy. Then again, I don't mind good simple fair a lick.


Yummm


----------



## Irish Pixie

Dh really liked the BLT pasta, I was more meh. It wasn't bad, it wasn't great, just meh.

Today I'll try the chicken stroganoff recipe.


----------



## krackin

Chicken and rice with peas added.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The chicken stroganoff was delicious, it's a keeper.

Today I'm making an asparagus ham casserole. It's cold, dreary, and raining so starting the oven (I already have the wood stove going) will be a good thing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

PB&J,fruit,chips


----------



## krackin

I may have fried taters and fried ham in a bit, right now I'm having a couple B-day mugs o'beer. Home brewed American Stout and fairly potent.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> PB&J,fruit,chips


I had a PB&J for lunch, I love them. Today was raspberry jam. Yum.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> I may have fried taters and fried ham in a bit, right now I'm having a couple B-day mugs o'beer. Home brewed American Stout and fairly potent.


HappyBirthday!


----------



## Oregon1986

We had chicken Alfredo,peas, cantaloupe and bread


----------



## dsmythe

Fried Butter fly'd Shrimp, Cole Slaw, Tater Salad, Cheese Grits, and Home made Tarter Sauce.
Happy Mothers Day to all of the MOMs


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. I love pizza night. Multigrain crust. Garlic sausage, fried onions, mushrooms and hot peppers. Mozz and extra sharp cheddar too. I'll use my tossed together sketti sauce from a couple days ago.


----------



## krackin

MoBookworm1957 said:


> HappyBirthday!


Thank you. I ended up putting Lonesome Dove on about 6 PM. I watched the whole thing, over 6 hours long. Thankfully it has rained all day so I don't feel guilty over being a layabout most of the day.


----------



## MO_cows

Fixing to fire up the grill. Ds is going to grill a whole beef tenderloin, some zucchini, and I made potato salad. Ddil bringing dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Wife had a good report. Stopped at the local market picked up a well marbled boneless chuck steak - 6 minutes a side on the grill, sliced potatoes and onions in a pouch with butter and seasonings done on grill, and spinach. First home grilled steak of the season. YUMMMMM! Wife even polished her share off!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pasta,with mushrooms, asparagus,sweet red peppers,green onions no sauce


----------



## MO_cows

Cold dinner last night, it was almost 90 degrees outside and the house was hot and stuffy. Didn't want to turn on the stove, didn't want takeout pizza either. So made "deluxe" tuna salad sandwiches with toasted bread, lettuce and tomato, and finished off the potato salad. 

For tonight, have some chicken breast thawing but undecided exactly what to make with it.


----------



## TerriLynn

I have 10 lbs of potatoes baking in the oven and am going to make potato salad and a cheesy potato/chicken casserole out of those. I have the chicken breasts already cooked and in the fridge from yesterday, was thinking of making stuffed shells with a cheesy chicken mixture with the other half of the chicken. That should hold us for a day or two on the food front.....I have 3 boys working and in and out at odd times so they can just dish up the potato salad or heat up the shells or casserole when they need to eat.


----------



## krackin

I'm reheating a country rib and baking an onion with lyonaise taters. Not too hungry, had an early lunch backed up by a late lunch.


----------



## light rain

We had a beef burger and steamed asparagus. Also some biscotti from Costco. I saw the potato fields are starting to show green when out and about. Got to get the taters planted yesterday...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Filet mignon (*huge* sale) that we'll grill, grilled romaine salad, and seasoned grilled zucchini. Plus it's warm enough to eat on the downstairs porch.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Too hot, windy,humid to cook.
Breast of chicken thinly sliced with mayo,dill pickle relish,tomato and onion.
Chips for supper.
Ice Tea for drink, no sugar.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had enchiladas. Whats everyone go to meals for BBQ


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our oldest has her nursing final today from 3-5 so we're picking up the grands from school and daycare. We're treating them to supper at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## pixiedoodle

fresh salad tonite since dh is eating a big luncheon provided by hsi employer. he only had to take 60 brownies i made yesterday. wondering if betty crocker brownie mix has changed since feb when i made them last & they they were huge, moist & wonderful. however the ones i made yest. were half that size & a little dry-ish. made me think they have down sized the size of the mixes.


----------



## krackin

I just picked a couple pounds of asparagus. I'll saute in olive oil. Thinking on having that mixed with mushrooms, a little pesto, maybe garlic chives tossed with shells. 

97 degrees right now, A month ago I had a couple feet of ice pack.


----------



## Irish Pixie

"Crack Barrel" as my 3 year old grandson called it, was fun.

Today is spaghetti and hot Italian sausage and salad- DH's favorite meal. I'll either just have salad or a little pasta with pesto.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

15 bean soup with ham bone, fried potatoes with green onions
that will be several meals worth.
Saturday will be Rolanda(German cookbook)
Small steak covered in spicy mustard, dill pickle, cheese rolled up, breaded, oven fried.
Served on white rice, green beans.
Sunday leftovers
Monday start fresh, definately have to make bread though.


----------



## light rain

We bought some very good avocados from Costco. So we made guacamole with lots of tomatoes and onions and other spices. Had that with cuke slices and low salt xochitl chips. Along with that, roast chicken leg qtrs. spiced with Pensey's Florida lemon pepper seasoning. Next time I'll add some thyme along with it. 

Got some potatoes cut and drying for planting in the next day or two...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is a busy day, plus DH has overtime so whatever I cook has to travel well, so I decided on slow cooker Mongolian beef and broccoli over cauliflower rice.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday went out for a fish fry - haddock, crisp fries, and cole slaw..... Today, eating out of the fridge (left overs). 
Tomorrow, DD, SIL and at least one of the GGK(s) coming so I promised stuffed shells, garlic bread, and tossed salad; soooo gotta go shopping today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a pesto pizza with fresh mozzarella. They are delicious.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ANOTHER TINY BEEF ROAST WITH POTATOES & CARROTS FOR DH. TOM. SOUP & GRILLED CHEESE FOR ME. FOUND QUITE A BIT OF FRIED CKN IN THE BIG FRZR YEST. SO WILL GET THAT TO THAW AS DH WILL EAT THAT LATER THIS WEEK. ALSO LEFTOVER RIBBLETS FROM APPLEBEES WE GOT YEST. WITH A GIFT CAR. THEY SURE AREN'T WHAT THEY USE TO BE! I AM SURE HE WILL SNACK ON THOSE THIS EVENING SOMETIME.


----------



## light rain

We'll be having boiled beets later along with chicken stir fried with rice, onion and mushrooms.

Happy to see that some of the Mammoth Sugar peas are sprouting. So much rain and unseasonable cold this spring...


----------



## krackin

Pizza night again! Be about the usual except I'm sauteing up some just picked asparagus for it.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> Filet mignon (*huge* sale) that we'll grill, grilled romaine salad, and seasoned grilled zucchini. Plus it's warm enough to eat on the downstairs porch.


They had beef tenderloin here for $9.99/lb the week before Mother's day. The only catch was one had to buy a whole tenderloin - but the good thing is that the place cuts to order. Of course some was eaten on Mother's day and the rest went into the freezer for some other special occasions.

As for the last few days - on Wednesday had a nice plate of bibimbop for lunch from one of the local Korean restaurants.Supper that night was spaghetti.
Thursday night was chili and cornbread.
Friday escapes me (must not have been to memorable, lol  )
Saturday night we had fettucini alfredo and some grilled chicken and garlic bread.
Today was a quick lunch - chipolte. 
Tonight for supper there will be BBQ chicken and wilted lettice and bacon salad.


----------



## Jlynnp

Saturday we had a meal with 70 + of our closest friends on top of a mountain in North Carolina. It was wonderful, chopped pork for the main course and then dishes were brought in by many of the attendees. It is an annual affair celebrating the Marine Corp dog handlers from the Vietnam War and veterans from all branches of the military and all wars. 

Tonight we are home and it is back to my cooking so we are having meatloaf. I usually make then 10 at a time and freeze them.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we snacked because I was tired after planting garden


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch so it will be just snacks for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOING TO FINALLY GET THAT TINY BEEF ROAST COOKED IN THE NESCO TODAY. GOT PLENTY OF STEWED TOMS FROM THE FRZR., FOR A SIDE DISH & POTS & CARROTS TO GO IN THE ROAST THE LAST HR PLUS. WILL MAKE DH AT LEAST 3 MEALS THIS WEEK. FOUND SOME PRE COOKED TURKEY PATTIES...OR AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE SO I'LL GET THOSE OUT TO THAW & HAVE THEM IN A FEW DAYS ON BNS WITH CHEESE & HEAT UP SOME OF THAT HOME CANNED TOM SOUP I NEED TO USE UP.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I had a fairly substantial dental procedure done with morning so supper will be soup or DH can eat leftovers.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Peanut butter,honey mixed together on flour tortilla.
Didn't make bread yesterday.
Too busy working on Fruits and Vegetable Quilt Blocks for a swap on HT.
A lot of hand work on each block making 10 blocks 12.5 inches finished size.
Still working on the Floral Quilt Block swap too.
Have lots of peanut butter, so working on one jar at a time.


----------



## Oregon1986

Making a moose roast tonight


----------



## light rain

Cut up some English roast to make stew. Browned it and added Bavarian spices and sweet onion and later more veggies. Not sure what the carb component will be. Either white potatoes or pasta. The roast was $2.99 lb. so I bought two. 

We really like having a couple of asparagus patches. It's even good just washed and eaten raw. I have a friend whose dog likes it too. He goes out and eats the top couple of inches off of each spear. That would make me grumpy...


----------



## Jlynnp

I made 4 meat loafs and 2 lasagnas today for the freezer. I am having surgery in the morning so I wanted to get a few things made ahead to make it easier for my sister and DH.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a roast with brown gravy and new potatoes in the crock pot. I kinda doubt I'll be able to eat it, but we'll have enough for leftovers.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I REHEATED ROAST POTS & CARROTS YEST FOR DH. STILL HAVE ONE SERVING LEFT FOR TOM. THIS EVENING I WILL RE-HEAT THE LARGE BAKED SEASONED TURKEY PATTIES I FOUND IN THE FRZR ON BUNS, & LOTS OF TRIMMINGS & OVEN FRIES. I'LL ADD A SM. SIDE SALAD & MAKE UP A BOX OF PUDDING FOR A SWEET TREAT. 
I GAVE ABOUT 40 CONTAINERS OF SOUP TO MY DD FOR HERE FRZR AS THEY ALL CONTAINED SALT WHICH I CAN NO LONGER HAVE. DOWN TO 3 TRKY BREASTS, 4 TINY BEEF ROASTS & SOME CHICKNE TENDERS & BREASTS IN THE FRZR & 2 TUBES OF HAMBURGER. HOPE BY THE END OF SUMMER MOST OF THE MEATS WILL BE USED U FINALLY. THEN DH CAN START FRESH ON THE MEAT BARGAINS. SOME OF THIS HAS BEEN IN HERE FOR WAY OVER A YR SO BNEEDS TO BE USED BEFORE BUYING MORE.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made maple Dijon chicken in the crock pot, I'll shred it and serve over cauliflower rice, and a side veggie of some sort.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Wild salmon, rice pilaf, cucumber salad, green beans. for supper.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday for main meal made a roast with trimmings - wife had a hot dog.... 
Today we're having leftover roast and trimmings.... and most likely tomorrow meal(s) too. 
Maybe I should say that's what I'll be having!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled cedar plank salmon, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and a veg to be named later. 

The maple Dijon chicken was very good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LARGE SALAD WITH CHOPED HAM, BOILED EGGS & CHEESE IN IT. WHATEVER FLAVOR OF PUDDING IN THE PANTRY WILLL BE MADE..IF IT'S CHOCOLATE I'LL ADD A SPOONFULL OF PEANUT BUTTER. THAT SHOULD FINISH OFF WHAT EVER MEAT & SALAD MAKINGS LEFT FROM THE WEEK. TIME FOR ANOTHER FRESH PRODUCE TRIP TO SPROUTS TOM OR SUN. TIME TO DIG OUT A STRIP STEAK FOR DH FOR THE WKND & MAYBE I'LL EVEN COOK UP THAT DISH WITH BRATS & KRAUT & TOMS. THAT SHOULD TAKE CARE OF A FEW MEALS. I HAVE CKKN BREASTS IN THE BIG FRZR THAT NEED S TO BE COOKED IN THE COMIG WEEK AS WELL. A LITTLE THAWING NEEDS TO BE HAPPENEING .


----------



## krackin

Been cool and drizzly here all day. Had a really good rain starting about 2 AM till a little after 6. I had to check corn seed coverage on a couple acres, then I wanted to get a batch of ginger beer going. I forgot about harvesting asparagus entirely until now. It will have to wait until tomorrow, I'm too lazy to go back out to the big field now. 

I just started a new sourdough a few days ago,not ready, maybe tomorrow. Kind of wanted sourdough pancakes for tonight. I'll have the fried ham and eggs anyway.


----------



## light rain

Tonight will be a salmon burger on Healthy bread and sautéed crimini mushrooms. Still don't know what we are going to do for the holiday meal. 

Did a little cemetery maintenance today and some of the folks buried there were born in the early 1800s. Makes you think. Also one of the reasons I really am grateful for living in the country is that a mom and her grandkids went out last night and put flags on all the veterans graves. God bless them...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm making Freezer Meals:
So cooked up Chicken leg quarters up today.
Meal 1: chicken salad, 1 cup of cut up chicken,1 hard boiled egg, 2 dill pickles chopped,celery salt about 1 tsp.,s&p to taste wrapped in lettuce leaves.
Meal 2: chicken endichildas 
Meal 3: BBQ pulled chicken sandwiches
Sunday dinner: BBQ chicken, homemade potato salad,homemade mac salad,cucumber salad.


----------



## Oregon1986

Chicken parmesan,salad and garlic bread


----------



## Irish Pixie

Italian chicken (BFF version) over pasta with a veggie of some sort side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pasta with white sauce & whatecver scraps are in the fridge. maybe soe garlic bread if i can find some old dryed out hamburger or hot dog buns to use up. didn't make the pudding yest. so i'll do that this morning.


----------



## Micheal

Had a chance to eat Asian take-out the other day and while waiting for the meal I read the ingredient list on a packet of Soy Sauce. It contained:
Water, salt, vegetable protein, corn syrup, caramel color, 1/10 of 1% sodium benzoate.....

I was shocked because would you believe there is NO Soy in the Soy Sauce....


----------



## pixiedoodle

ended up taking dd & her dh to olive garden today for soup & salad & shared a piece of that black tie mouse. mouse pie... what we always called Bow Tie Pie. soup & salad was good & the sweet treat was devine!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

leftovers


----------



## Oregon1986

I been on a steak and salad kick lately.


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Had a chance to eat Asian take-out the other day and while waiting for the meal I read the ingredient list on a packet of Soy Sauce. It contained:
> Water, salt, vegetable protein, corn syrup, caramel color, 1/10 of 1% sodium benzoate.....
> 
> I was shocked because would you believe there is NO Soy in the Soy Sauce....


Texturized vegetable protein = soy bean meal... Have a hunch that's the "soy" in your soy sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was snack around on leftovers and whatever else could be found. Tomorrow I'm thinking about baking up some chicken legs, tater salad and fresh asparagus. Somewhere in the next day or so I want make up a batch of cole slaw so it can be aging and be really good by this weekend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch, and I think we're going to Red Robin. Yum.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i made shake & bake ckn breasts for dh a few days back so i'll reheat one of those & add fresh salad & heat up the kidney beans & make a box of orange jello & maybe even a box of chc pudding with a spoon full of peanut butter. or coconut flakes mite be even better.


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Texturized vegetable protein = soy bean meal... Have a hunch that's the "soy" in your soy sauce.


Ahhh, don't think so...... Checked a bottle of "LaChoy" Soy Sauce Ingredients: Water, salt, Hydrolyzed Soy protein, corn syrup, caramel color, potassium sorbate.....
So guess the Veggie protein was just that and not anything Soy related....... unless they ran a bean though the water. 

Anyway, chicken breasts, baked potato, and canned corn for supper.


----------



## light rain

Chicken and egg noodle soup. Cut garlic leaves and walking onion tops and some tiny celery stalks for fresh flavor. Some ground galangal and sriracha to heat it up. There is fresh watermelon but I'm too tired to deal with it. On doxy thanks to those little members of the arachnid family...


----------



## Oregon1986

We had salmon,mashed potatoes and spinach


----------



## Micheal

DD is coming here tonight to help wife. Planning on New England Boiled dinner - corned beef, red potatoes, carrots, and of course cabbage for them. 
Me, think I'll find something else; not that keen on boiled dinners. 
In turn should be enough in left-overs that I won't have to worry bout what wife will be eating for a couple of days - Yippee!


----------



## light rain

I remember fondly boiled dinners. My Mom always inc. a rutabaga or two. Her Dad was from Sweden. Called them Swede's turnips...

Too much sodium now...


----------



## Oregon1986

Micheal said:


> DD is coming here tonight to help wife. Planning on New England Boiled dinner - corned beef, red potatoes, carrots, and of course cabbage for them.
> Me, think I'll find something else; not that keen on boiled dinners.
> In turn should be enough in left-overs that I won't have to worry bout what wife will be eating for a couple of days - Yippee!


OMG that sounds yumm


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a "you find it, you cook it, and you eat it" day. DH is having grilled hotdogs and tots, and I'm having tomato basil soup. I had another dental procedure yesterday, and I'm now done! In a couple days I will no longer be living on soup, yogurt, and oatmeal. Happy happy joy joy.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had Swiss Steak, Mashed Potatoes and cucumber tomato salad tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Roast beef,provolone cheese,tomato,red onion with Thousand Island dressing on hoagie bun with leftover cucumber and onion salad and leftover German potato salad. sandwich was warm. Ice tea no sugar fruit cup of mandrin oranges


----------



## Oregon1986

Any ideas for healthy snacks that are filling? I am not one of those woman that feels full from lettuce lol


----------



## 382695

Oregon1986 said:


> Any ideas for healthy snacks that are filling? I am not one of those woman that feels full from lettuce lol


You have to adopt the Boy Scout motto: "Be Prepared".

I keep filling, nourishing foods readily available. On the go I take non-perishables: nuts, dried fruit, dark chocolate, kind bars, lära bars and WATER. I'm also going to experiment with making my own bars out of oats, nuts/seeds/nut butters, dried fruit, salt, honey and water in the food processor. Then letting them 'set up' in parchment paper in the fridge. We will see how it goes. 'Hope I don't need much honey to keep them together!

I also keep 'stick to your ribs' food around. I make double batches of stews/chili with meat and veggies in the crockpot or pressure cooker. I also keep 90/10 hamburger patties and ground chicken patties in the fridge for snacking (instead of higher carb options!) Keeping chopped celery and cut-up carrots is convenient. Homemade hummus, anyone? (Love it!)

I also think that keeping a certain amount of low-glycemic carbs/fruit in the diet is super important: beans, brown rice, sprouted bread (Ezekiel, not the ones with fillers), sweet potatoes (very nutritious!), oatmeal, brown rice cakes (love 'em with nut butter!), rye crackers (Wasa), frozen berries, green apples... (This way you don't feel like you are on the deprivational no-carb diet.)

Eat often, don't let yourself get over hungry or over full. Oh, and get that WATER in (coffee and tea don't count!)

Hubby loves Brussels sprouts and broccoli, so we steam or roast them and keep them in large containers in the fridge. Cook once, eat 3-4 times, I say!

(On a side note, one has got to get the digestive system _moving_... it's essential.)

Deprivational diets don't work long term for most people. You have to feed your body well or it gets stressed out. Deprivation and stress send our metabolism into 'fat storage mode'. Loosing weight is about feeding yourself foods that put you into 'fat burning mode'.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making red wine braised short ribs, either small tators or cauliflower rice, and some sort of veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

decided there is enough pasta leftover from yesterday that i will reheat it & add white or red sauce to mine or dh's & i will slice up a brat & add last falls sliced leeks from the frzr & red bell pepper to the skilet wiht the brat. i'll toss in what ever odds & ends that are in the fridge of there are any. dh likes any combo & so do I. i have a few leftover sliced strwberries & i'll top the choc peanut butter pudding with them and a dollop of coolwhip & some brownie crumbles . using up lots of odds & ends of leftovers & no wasting of food. DH is easy to please & so am i & i love to use up what's available & no food waste in this house! groceries are just ridculous now days & i do NOT know how a families with kids can even afford to feed them with the high cost of groceries.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

If it cools off. Or the humidity drops.
Having pork spare ribs cooked on grill,corn on cob,aspargus with garlic, mushrooms, fruit cup of mandrin oranges.


----------



## light rain

We had salmon burgers from Costco and mixed veggies.


----------



## Oregon1986

I had shrimp salad


----------



## Oregon1986

cspvln said:


> You have to adopt the Boy Scout motto: "Be Prepared".
> 
> I keep filling, nourishing foods readily available. On the go I take non-perishables: nuts, dried fruit, dark chocolate, kind bars, lära bars and WATER. I'm also going to experiment with making my own bars out of oats, nuts/seeds/nut butters, dried fruit, salt, honey and water in the food processor. Then letting them 'set up' in parchment paper in the fridge. We will see how it goes. 'Hope I don't need much honey to keep them together!
> 
> I also keep 'stick to your ribs' food around. I make double batches of stews/chili with meat and veggies in the crockpot or pressure cooker. I also keep 90/10 hamburger patties and ground chicken patties in the fridge for snacking (instead of higher carb options!) Keeping chopped celery and cut-up carrots is convenient. Homemade hummus, anyone? (Love it!)
> 
> I also think that keeping a certain amount of low-glycemic carbs/fruit in the diet is super important: beans, brown rice, sprouted bread (Ezekiel, not the ones with fillers), sweet potatoes (very nutritious!), oatmeal, brown rice cakes (love 'em with nut butter!), rye crackers (Wasa), frozen berries, green apples... (This way you don't feel like you are on the deprivational no-carb diet.)
> 
> Eat often, don't let yourself get over hungry or over full. Oh, and get that WATER in (coffee and tea don't count!)
> 
> Hubby loves Brussels sprouts and broccoli, so we steam or roast them and keep them in large containers in the fridge. Cook once, eat 3-4 times, I say!
> 
> (On a side note, one has got to get the digestive system _moving_... it's essential.)
> 
> Deprivational diets don't work long term for most people. You have to feed your body well or it gets stressed out. Deprivation and stress send our metabolism into 'fat storage mode'. Loosing weight is about feeding yourself foods that put you into 'fat burning mode'.


Great tips,thank you


----------



## 382695

Oregon1986 said:


> Great tips,thank you


You're welcome! I think eating well is all about nutrition and satisfaction


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lightly grilled tuna steaks with wasabi (tastes like sashimi), miso glazed radishes, and grilled romaine hearts.


----------



## pixiedoodle

rest of yest.evenings leftovers. turned out realy good. will add salad & finish off the pasts dish. butterscotch pudding with cool whip. we will eat lefover odds & ends till it's gone...hopefully on saturday.


----------



## Evons hubby

Thick juicy pork loins, green beans, sweet taters with a bit of last nights leftover noodles and burger delight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tonight,
haven't ate yet.
fruit cup, pb and banana sandwich, glass of milk
ice cream
finished finals tonight.


----------



## Oregon1986

BBQ chicken,kale salad and fruit salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Sweet and spicy shrimp with rice noodles. It's full of veggies, so it's a one pot meal.


----------



## Evons hubby

I have no idea bout supper, but I hope she comes up with sumpthin that goes with the tater salad I made this morning.


----------



## Evons hubby

I just pulled a serious looking pork roast out of the freezer to have thawed by tomorrow. Will play with it and the slow cooker tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We both were too busy to cook yesterday so DH choose Chinese takeout. Tonight I will fix the sweet and spicy shrimp withe rice noodles.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pulling breaded chicken breast i found in frzr . i'll bake a potato in micro & finish off some opened beans & small fresh salad. dh finally went to tablerock to see his mom after me being sick for the past 5+ months. dd came to "baby-sit" with me... i think she is snoring in the recliner right now....


----------



## Micheal

Made a crock pot stew yesterday, tossed in everything I normally do minus carrots..... never thought not having carrots could have changed the taste so much - but it did.....
GGkid and DD cruised through long enough to drop stuff off for wife on Wed. Got a GGkid request though, since she'll be here with DD and SIL, "could we have pizza on Sunday when I come back?" - means I don't have to cook - after all who could refuse a GGkid.


----------



## light rain

Just finished up a bowl of bran flakes and a couple cups of tea.

Last night we had turkey burger spaghetti with sweet onions over penne pasta. Tried to find the lowest sodium pasta sauce but it was still right high. Added more cooked beets to the vinegar and sugar liquid early yesterday am. 

Grew arugula and finding out that it must be acquired taste.  I know it should just be a small component of a salad but I just have been going out and picking a leaf here and there... The Senposai greens are doing great and will always be a part of our spring planting ritual!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got the fixings for vegetable soup, no beef or chicken just vegetables.
Want something light it's real humid here right now.
Might make noodles to go in soup tomorrow.
Been picking fresh peas from the garden every few days.
Along with kale,spinach, got corn on cob, carrots are just peaking above the ground.
I home canned some vegetable stock last year will put a pint of that in there as well.
light rain,
I put arugula in salad, stir fry. Just and idea.


----------



## light rain

Thanks MoBookworm, I'll add in the next stir fry!


----------



## Evons hubby

Pork roast in the crockpot, will be adding carrots and new red taters later, then serve it up with steamed asparagus.


----------



## alida

It's 60F here so I'm making pot roast today, cooked with apple cider with caraway seeds,carrot celery and onion. I'll blend the veggies with the juices to make the gravy and serve it with steamed green beans and a small amount of mashed potato. Local strawberries for dessert. There's enough for two more servings this week, plus 4-5 more servings to freeze for the days when I want a hot meal,but it's too hot to cook.


----------



## Oregon1986

Fajitas tonight! I'm subsituting lettuce for the tortillas


----------



## Micheal

GGkid left me 2 pieces of pizza for today's lunch.... wife at the moment is leaning toward tuna fish for her lunch but hey that's 2+ hours away and subject for change. 
Supper? Gotta start new as today is trash day and I've got to clean out the fridge, but thinking of ham steaks, coleslaw, and sweet potato for later.... and this to is subject for change!


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHICKEN FRIED CHICKN BREAST I FOUND IN THE FREEZER...THINK I SERVED IT OVER NOODLES & SPGTY SAUCE LAST TIME. TODAY IT WILL JUST BE ON IT;S OWN WITH A BAKED POTATO & FRESH SALAD. SOMETHING SWEET FOR LATER.


----------



## MO_cows

Got busy, haven't been on the site, but here's the last few days:
Friday, pineapple shrimp. Hadn't splurged on shrimp for awhile, it sure was good. 
Saturday, DH went to a tractor pull so he wasn't home for dinner. Me and dad had cheese/onion quesadillas and green salad.
Last night, chicken marsala with whole wheat spaghetti and green salad. Chicken marsala is my new favorite thing to make with boneless chicken breast. And when you cut up the breasts and pound them out thin, a) it cooks super fast, b) it goes farther. Got a generous dinner for 3 plus a couple of lunches out of 3 breasts. 
Tonight, salmon patties, potatoes fried with red bell pepper and Vidalia onions, and peas. Grew up having peas with salmon patties or fish sticks, somehow they still just seem to go together.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was Vietnamese- Hu Tieu Xao and summer rolls. The peanut sauce with the summer rolls is so good you could eat it on a flip flop. 

Tonight our oldest daughter is treating us to dinner. I don't know if it's takeout or she's cooking. 

Tomorrow will be pepperocini roast and tators in the crockpot.


----------



## Evons hubby

Just finished breakfast.... Four biscuits smothered in sausage gravy.... Can't even think about supper right now!


----------



## pixiedoodle

whatever's in the fridge that needs to be finished off...that should cover quite a cvariety of items. as usual, small salad on the side & fruit of some sort for snacks later.


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Just finished breakfast.... Four biscuits smothered in sausage gravy.... Can't even think about supper right now!


Scrambled eggs with cut up ham and toast here......
Got a large "senior moment" for later in the day.  Maybe I just shouldn't think bout it either.


----------



## Oregon1986

We butchered one of our turkeys few days ago,so I need to figure out what to do with it


----------



## Jlynnp

We had sausage gravy and biscuits as well this morning. Tonight was sirloin steak and carrots in the crock pot and mashed potatoes. Tomorrow will finish the left over goulash then Thurs will find the leftover steak and carrots transformed into stew with rolls. I am thinking Friday may be a splurge on pizza.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Beenie weenies


----------



## Oregon1986

Anyone ever make corn casserole?


----------



## Micheal

Oregon1986 said:


> Anyone ever make corn casserole?


Closest I've ever come to a corn casserole is this easy recipe for Scalloped Corn:
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 16oz can of cream-style corn
1/2 cup saltine cracker crumbs
1/2 tsp baking powder
Combine milk and eggs in a 1 qt casserole, beat well. Add corn, crumbs, and baking powder, stirring to blend well. Bake in 375F oven 1 hour or till top is crusty and slightly browned.

Now all I've got to do is figure out what I'm going to have for tonight or even lunch for that matter..... Boy these Senior Moments are, ahhhh what was I posting?????


----------



## Oregon1986

Micheal said:


> Closest I've ever come to a corn casserole is this easy recipe for Scalloped Corn:
> 2 eggs
> 1 cup milk
> 1 16oz can of cream-style corn
> 1/2 cup saltine cracker crumbs
> 1/2 tsp baking powder
> Combine milk and eggs in a 1 qt casserole, beat well. Add corn, crumbs, and baking powder, stirring to blend well. Bake in 375F oven 1 hour or till top is crusty and slightly browned.
> 
> Now all I've got to do is figure out what I'm going to have for tonight or even lunch for that matter..... Boy these Senior Moments are, ahhhh what was I posting?????


That sounds yummy,I'll have to make it for the kids


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we're having parmesan encrusted pork chops,salad and mashed potatoes


----------



## MoBookworm1957

made my vegetable soup the other day.
Last night I added small grilled steak to it.
Friday will make beef pot pies with it.
Should have enough to make 6-8 pot pies.
Still eating from chest freezer.
Should finish taking out the last of the chicken out of small chest freezer this next week or two.
Going to thaw out gallon bag of drumsticks and grill them on new to me grill I got from my dad.
Haven't had bbq chicken in a bout a year, so I think it's time.
Roasted corn on cob, onion lollipops, salad made with vegetables from my garden.
Maybe shrimp,pineapple chunks,red, yellow, green peppers served over rice.
Going to try cooking salmon on cedar plank too.
Also served over rice.
Found container of fish soup in freezer, yum!


----------



## thequeensblessing

Honey mustard braised rabbit, mashed potatoes, green beans and garlic bread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER CHINESE FROM THE WKND BROT HERE BY DD &/OR LAST OF TE KRAUT & BRATS FROM YEST. SIDE SALAD & CANNED FRIUT IF I CAN FIND ANY.


----------



## Oregon1986

thequeensblessing said:


> Honey mustard braised rabbit, mashed potatoes, green beans and garlic bread.


Holy yummmm


----------



## pixiedoodle

STRIP STEAK, NUKED YAM, BRAUSSEL SPROUTS & CIN. APPLESAUCE. SOMETHING SWEET FOR LATER...MAYBE COCONUT SOMETHING SOMETHING??


----------



## krackin

Left over baked beans from Sat are now chili. Garlic sausage and smoked ham in it for meat. Cumin, chili powder, garlic, oregano, coriander, mustard powder, alspice, diced tomatoes, onion. bell pepper, and sauce. The usual. Sourdough corn bread for moppin'.


----------



## Jlynnp

Left over roast from two days ago was a nice stew with homemade biscuits. Watermelon for desert.


----------



## Oregon1986

Made beef stroganoff,salad and green beans


----------



## pixiedoodle

not sure yet. leftover half strip steak if dh didn't eat both pieces with fresh sm. salad, kidney beans & something sweet. mite try to get the giant pan of mornging glory muffin bars made today. if not a pineapple cake mix will do.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was chicken fajitas. Tonight, faux filet mignon, which are bacon wrapped sirloin cuts that Hy Vee had on sale. With mushrooms sauteed in butter to top them with. Green salad on the side and potatoes in some form.


----------



## krackin

I got tomato, pepper, and eggplant planted this morning and forgot getting anything out to thaw. I did around 500 plants, still have some left for replacements. I decided ham and eggs sounds good seeing as I had planned on that for this morning and blew it off.


----------



## alida

a comfort food meal tonight, fried pork chops with a mustard gravy using the drippings plus water,sage and a little cream to smooth it out. Green peas with mint.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hot and humid here,
so supper is bowl of leftover soup, peanut butter, tomato,sliced onion sandwich.
No dessert already ate the last of the watermelon.
Making miniature pie crust tonight for home made pot pies for future freezer meals.


----------



## Evons hubby

Ribeye steaks and asparagus on the grill.


----------



## Oregon1986

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Ribeye steaks and asparagus on the grill.


Where's mine?lol


----------



## Oregon1986

We had taco salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Homemade pesto, garlic, and fresh mozzarella pizzas, and a salad.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was a quicky type meal Kilbasa (polish sausage), kraut, and buttered pasta. 
Since heat wave finally got into NY cooked this AM ain't nothing better then having the oven going at 5 AM - not! 
Oh Mac and Cheese with Ham was what was in the oven. Should taste really good; only have to nuke it come supper time.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER ODDS ENDS & A SANDWICH ALSO FROM LEFTOVERS. TONITE WILL BE REHEATED TURKEY BURGERS FROM THE FRZR...THE LAST TWO, FINALLY. OVEN FRIES & WHATEVER CANNED BEANS WE HAVE ON HAND. DON'T THINK THERE ARE ANY SWEETS LEFT SO MST DIG THRU THE FRZR FOR A CAKE MIX. GOING TO DIG OUT ZUC,, FROM THE FRZR & MAKE ZUC RELISH SPICY , FOR THE FUTURE. I WILL GET IT ALL READY, COOKED DOWN & PLACE IT IN BAGGIES IN THE FRZR RATHER THAN CAN IN JARS I THINK. NEED TO SEE IF I HAVE PIMENTOS IN A JAR FOR THAT RECIPE.


----------



## krackin

93 degrees at the moment here. I had thought BLTs early morning. I had to go out for plumbing parts so I stopped at a grocery store to see if they had vidalias. YES! So now it will be garlic sausage and onion pizza. Multi grain dough is rising, meant to have sourdough but forgot to get it out and going when I got home.


----------



## Micheal

Wife said the Mac & Cheese is "thumbs up"... I'll be eating in a couple of hours - can wait to find out...

Question - how do you deal with cooking and using the oven - for something like pizzas - when it's so stinkin hot outside.

Me, I've got a roaster (chicken) ready for the oven which I think will be cooked tonight - after 8PM or if like the Mac & Cheese very early in the AM, but it will be with windows open and fan(s) going and hopefully cooler.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I HAVE SEVERAL SIZES OF NESCO ELECTRIC COOKERS & THEY PUT OFF A LITTLE HEAT BUT NOT NEAR WHAT THE OVEN DOES... AND AS A BONUS I FILL IT NEARLY FULL OF WATER OR BROTH & AS IT COOKS IT MAKES AMAZING COOKING LIQUID FOR GRAVY OR SOUPS.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was beefy mac and cheese with Waldorf salad and broccoli for sides.

Tonight, something with split chicken breast. Maybe stew it, I have mushrooms and carrots that need to get used.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The last of the sale filet mignon, grilled marinated mini peppers, and grilled asparagus. It's a record heat day in upstate NY. Humid too. ☹


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Wife said the Mac & Cheese is "thumbs up"... I'll be eating in a couple of hours - can wait to find out...
> 
> Question - how do you deal with cooking and using the oven - for something like pizzas - when it's so stinkin hot outside.
> 
> Me, I've got a roaster (chicken) ready for the oven which I think will be cooked tonight - after 8PM or if like the Mac & Cheese very early in the AM, but it will be with windows open and fan(s) going and hopefully cooler.


I can't speak for others but we do most of our cooking outside this time of year.... Pizza does quite nicely on the covered gas grill.


----------



## Evons hubby

Looks like another ribeye steak night. Probably bake a couple taters and make a nice garden salad to go with it.


----------



## no really

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I can't speak for others but we do most of our cooking outside this time of year.... Pizza does quite nicely on the covered gas grill.


I hear ya, whenever I can I'm outside doing my cooking.

You made me want a pizza so need to get the crust started. Thanks


----------



## Evons hubby

no really said:


> I hear ya, whenever I can I'm outside doing my cooking.
> 
> You made me want a pizza so need to get the crust started. Thanks


Yer welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## CountryMom22

It's really hot here so tonight it's venison kielbasa on the grill and a salad. We'll have some watermelon for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hot and Humid here so what's cooking at my house?
Me!
Grilled pork spare ribs,veggie kabobs(mushrooms,sweet peppers,aspargus,cherry tomatoes)
Also grilled up bbq chicken leg quarter, baked potato,corn on cob, onion quartered seasoned to taste. supper is fixed for tonight too.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife and kid have been sick last nigh/today so it's soup and crackers


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I can't speak for others but we do most of our cooking outside this time of year.... Pizza does quite nicely on the covered gas grill.


Thanks for the reminder.......
It's been raining so often here, that the grill has been forgotten....... 
So hot and muggy both of us only had sandwiches (tuna or egg salad) yesterday. 
Today? Right at the moment I'm eating Cheerios out of the box....... Later???????


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch today. I'll fix a snack later, probably frozen chicken samosas with an excellent tamarind sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby

I may just call it good with my eight layer salad I put together yesterday afternoon. It's got lettuce, maters, and peas,,,,, onions, and bacon on cheese all sealed under a layer of mayo. Then of course the most critical layer of all... A healthy dose of love.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I FOUND DARK TURKEY MEAT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE BIG FRZR & A LGE CONTAINER OF TURKY BROTH SO THAWED THEM BOTH YEST. & RE-HEATED THE TURKEY, MADE GRAVY FRO THE BOTH, BAKED OFF 2 POTS FROM THE GARDEN & THAWED A SMALL CONTAINER OF CRANBERRIES FRO THE FRZR. HAD A NICE "ALMOST" TURKEY MEAL WITH ITTLE EFFORT. GOING TO FINISH OFF ALL THE REST OF IT TONITE. I'LL BAKE A CAKE MIX OR SOMETHING FOR SWEET TREAT.


----------



## MO_cows

I did end up stewing the chicken last night, with mushrooms, carrots, onion, celery, garlic and bay leaf. It came out very tasty and with leftovers for 2 lunches. So 5 meals out of 2 split chicken breasts. 

Tonight, dad is going out with his lady friend for taco Tuesday, so me and DH will probably go out for dinner as well. There is a new place in the next town I have been wanting to try.


----------



## CountryMom22

Warrpath hope the wife and kid are better soon and that you don't catch what ever they've got. Nothing worse than being sick this time of year!

Hubby is gone to an engine shoe and won't be back until late Thursday night so the boys and I are on our own. They are begging for fish sticks and tater tots, and ordinarily I would indulge them (not my fav) while hubby's gone, but it's so hot here that I would really rather not turn on the oven. But we'll see. By dinner time we might all just be happy with some ice cold watermelon!


----------



## Irish Pixie

CountryMom22 said:


> Warrpath hope the wife and kid are better soon and that you don't catch what ever they've got. Nothing worse than being sick this time of year!
> 
> Hubby is gone to an engine shoe and won't be back until late Thursday night so the boys and I are on our own.  They are begging for fish sticks and tater tots, and ordinarily I would indulge them (not my fav) while hubby's gone, but it's so hot here that I would really rather not turn on the oven. But we'll see. By dinner time we might all just be happy with some ice cold watermelon!


My husband has been obsessed with tator tots for the last six months or so, I'm not a fan.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the new place is closed Monday, Tuesday so Taco Tuesday it is. 









I'm good with that!


----------



## Oregon1986

BBQ chicken,Mac and cheese and corn on the cob


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> Well the new place is closed Monday, Tuesday so Taco Tuesday it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with that!


i know that place. it's down the road from my apartment.
Love your taco lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Leftovers, start fresh Wednesday.
Have no clue.
Maybe cherrieos,,blueberry muffins cooked in the grill.
Vanilla ice cream with blueberry sauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TWO TURKEY BURGERS FROM THE FREEZER WITH FRENCH FRIES IF I HAVE SOME IN THE FRZR. IF NOT FRIED POTATOES WITH ONION & RED BELL PEPPER. DIDN'T MAKE THE CAKE YEST. SO MAYBE I WILL GET THAT DONE TODAY....RAINNY OUT SO CAN'T GET OUT FOR MY MORNING WALK JUST YET.


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, the boys surprised me. They made fish sticks and tater tots for us for dinner last night. Still not my fav, but it always tastes better when someone else makes it!

Dinner tonight is lasagna and garlic bread. I cheated and bought it at the grocery store as I was so busy cleaning I forgot to think about dinner! Oops!


----------



## MO_cows

Had to make a run to Sam's club, so dinner was a quickie. Sirloin patties with chopped kale salad and some artisan bread with butter. Strawberries with angel food cake for dessert.


----------



## Jlynnp

We did Cabbage Roll Soup and Cherry Pie for desert. Tomorrow will be Sausage and Apples, I am sure the pie will be gone by dinner time so it looks like Melon for desert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm watching the grand babies while their mama finishes orientation for a part time job. To thank me, tonight is "girls night" and she, my granddaughter, and I are going for mani/pedis and out to dinner. I'm not sure where yet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I FORGOT THAT YEST WAS OUR 44TH ANN. SO WE WENT FOR BBQ & BROT HOME LEFTOVERS, SO THAT IS WHAT'S ON THE MENU TONITE WITH THE LAST OF THE SALAD MAKINGS & SOME BEANS. DIDN'T GET THAT CAKE MADE EITHER SO MAYBE I CAN DO THAT TODAY. HAVE A CHOC MIX & A PINE. EITER ONE IS GOOD WITH BIG BLUEBERRIES TOSSED INTO THE BATTER & BAKED. COOL WHIP FOR THE TOPPING IS EASY.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is leftovers as I need the room in the fridge to thaw the meat for the party on Saturday. I think we should come up with enough to not starve tonight!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

On the grill:
Steak,potatoes,corn on cob,asparagus
To hot to cook inside.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had halibut and salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Dry rubbed and grilled pork loin, with some type of salad, and veggie. AT HOME! ️


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork chops, pan fried sweet potatoes, the rest of the kale salad.

Tonight, hitting the grocery store to finish out what I didn't get at Sam's. So probably will bring home something ready-made for dinner. Hy Vee has whole chickens for 88 cents a pound, so will get a few. Will have to do one out on the grill a la "beer butt" chicken soon.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WHAT I PLAN & WHAT GETS COOKED IS OFTEN 2 DIF THINGS SO LAST NTIE WAS JUST THAT. DH ATE MORE OF THE BBQ & NOT MUCH ELSE. SO TONITE WE'LL GET THOSE 2 TURKEY BURGRS USED UP , JALAPENO RED BEANS & LAST OF THE SALAD MAKINGS. I FOUND A LEMON CAKE MIX OUT IN THE BIG FRZR-NOT PINEAPPLE LIKE I THOT IT WAS. ADDED ORANGE JUICE FOR THE LIQUID, COCONUT & SPRINKLES. COOL WHIP FOR TOPPING. GOING TO NEED A TRIP TO THE STORE THIS WK FOR SURE.
PS: GOT DISCHARGED FROM THE HEART FAAILURE CLINIC!!! DON'T HAVE TO GO BACK UNTILL AFTER VALVE SURGERY UNLESS THERE'S A PROBLEM..YIPPPIIIIEEE


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was leftovers of sorts.
leftover piece of steak thinly sliced
spaghetti salad with onions, sweet peppers(red,yellow,orange,green),garlic,mushrooms,leftover corn on cob cut off,dill pickles chopped, vinegar and oil salad dressing.
Supper will be another piece of leftover steak, spaghetti squash cooked on grill, Texas cheese toast.
iced tea which I will have to make again today.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixiedoodle said:


> WHAT I PLAN & WHAT GETS COOKED IS OFTEN 2 DIF THINGS SO LAST NTIE WAS JUST THAT. DH ATE MORE OF THE BBQ & NOT MUCH ELSE. SO TONITE WE'LL GET THOSE 2 TURKEY BURGRS USED UP , JALAPENO RED BEANS & LAST OF THE SALAD MAKINGS. I FOUND A LEMON CAKE MIX OUT IN THE BIG FRZR-NOT PINEAPPLE LIKE I THOT IT WAS. ADDED ORANGE JUICE FOR THE LIQUID, COCONUT & SPRINKLES. COOL WHIP FOR TOPPING. GOING TO NEED A TRIP TO THE STORE THIS WK FOR SURE.
> PS: GOT DISCHARGED FROM THE HEART FAAILURE CLINIC!!! DON'T HAVE TO GO BACK UNTILL AFTER VALVE SURGERY UNLESS THERE'S A PROBLEM..YIPPPIIIIEEE


Congradulations!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Ham, the rest to be named later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENT TO THE GROCERY STORE TODAY WITH DH...FIRST TIME I HAVE BEEN THERE SINCE DEC 29TH. I DID PRETTY GOOD. OUR FRIDGE WAS JUST NAKED. WAS OUT OF NEARLY ALL THE BASICS. HAD A LIST & WE STUCK TO IT EXCPT MY DH DECIDED HE NEEDED A CONTAINER OF BLACK PEPER THAT HAS A BUILT IN GRINDER.....WHY? NOT SURE HE REALIZES YOU CAN'T REFILL IT... ANYWAY WE GOT IT HOME WITH $95. WORTH OF GROCERIES . I GOT IT ALL PUT AWAY, WAITED 2 HOURS & WENT TO SPROUTS WITH HIM FOR PRODUCE. THERE WAS ANOTHER $45. YIKES! ANYWAY, I THINK WE ARE SURELY GOOD FOR ANOTHER 2 WKS EXCEPT FOR BREAD. JUST BEING ABLE TO GO GROCERY SHOPPING WAS A BIG STEP FORWARD FOR ME. ALSO I HAVE BEEN ABLE TO START WALKING A LITTLE OUTSIDE NOW & CONTINUE TO WALK FROM ONE END OF THIS HOUSE TO THE OTHER AS IT IS ABOUT 60' LONG INSIDE. HELPS GETTING MORE MOVEMENT & SURPRISED HOW MANY STEPS I AM GETTING ON THE FITBIT. STILL CANNOT DRIVE BUT JUST GETTING OUT FOR MY FIRST GROCERY TRIP IN NEARLY 6 MTHS WAS RATHER EXCITING. HOWEVER I THINK I LIKE HIM DOING IT FOR A CHANGE. I'VE DONE IT FOR 44 YRS...
FINISHING OFF A FEW LEFTOVER ODDS & ENDS FROM THIS WEEK. TOM. IS ANOTHER DAY AS THEY SAY & WE'LL COOK UP SOMETHING NEW.


----------



## krackin

Ham and beans tonight. Got yesterday's sourdough for moppin'. Been busy and not reportin' too well. Thursday was baked stuffed chops with farm frozen corn and butter.


----------



## alida

Today was very long and tiring dealing with some family business. I'm sitting on my balcony now eating bean salad made from a can of 6 bean mix, stirred together with diced red/green peppers and a simple oil/vinegar/sugar dressing with celery seed in it. Fresh mango for dessert. Very simple.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was poached egg.
Lunch was spaghetti squash salad
Supper haven't had it yet. 
Too hot and humid.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking a nice ham, asparagus, mozzarella fritatta. Perhaps with a side salad.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. I've got sourdough multigrain dough started. Garlic sausage of course, onion, peppers, maybe jalapeno. I've got canned mushrooms. I'm thinking some medium salsa with the sauce. I'm a bit short on cheese so I'm thinking some dehydrated cheddar will help. I did that before and it isn't too bad, fun to experiment some anyway. I don't need much and I didn't want to go out after getting more corn in this morning. I'll make do.


----------



## MO_cows

Split a whole chicken to lay flat and grilled it. Also grilled zucchini and salad.


----------



## Micheal

Been away for the weekend...... didn't have to cook, do dishes, just fill my belly with good food and the try and walk (roll) away.. 
But back to reality for tonight - pot roast, potatoes, carrots and onions in a crockpot..... 

Pixiedoodle congrats on the discharge......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hubby requested grilled cheese sammiches with Monterey pepper jack cheese. I'm not going to argue with him cuz they are easy and delicious.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch! I believe it's Dh's turn to pick so we'll be going to Outback. 

Tonight we're going to our daughter and son in law's house for pizza and wings with the grand babies to celebrate Papa's Father Day. He was working on Sunday.


----------



## Micheal

Yippee, leftover roast for tonight. Wife mentioned maybe soup for tomorrow if there is anything left tonight. I'm surprised that she is thinking bout tomorrow; I've had her change her mind to what was wanted as I was prepping the meal....... so here's hoping......


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, salisbury steak with mushroom/Merlot gravy, "mixed mash" potatoes (white and sweet), green salad on the side.

Tonight, I think I will do something Tex-Mex with the leftover grilled chicken from Sunday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch which I'm eating right now.
Shrimp sauteed with homemade rice a roni(made of white rice, spaghetti noodles)
fresh green beans from garden.
leftover piece of steak shaved for flavor in rice.
small meal but filling.
Supper will be bbqed short ribs on grill, baked potato, garden salad out of garden.


----------



## krackin

Last night was left over stuffed chops, I make extra intentionally. When they are reheated it is easier to get the stuffing crunchy. Along with that was frozen farm corn and frozen farm broc. Tonight is sketti. I'm using diced maters, dried zuke, dried bell pepper, dried celery, dried cheese and linguine. Oh, farm garlic sausage as usual. Got a late started sourdough loaf rising too, be a couple hours to baking yet.

With all the dried stuff you may get the idea I haven't been out shopping. I haven't. Tomorrow I'll go get hog feed, flour, eggs and gas. I can get that done and be back by 7 AM or 9 AM depending on which way I go.


----------



## Oregon1986

We're having steak,mashed potatoes and salad


----------



## krackin

It just dawned on me. I'll never cook again in the spring of 2017. Last day. Well, unless that sourdough loaf tends to be lazier that I reckon. Probably will just to ruin my insight and nostalgia. Freakin' yeast, never trusted it much anyway. Come fall I'll tell y'all about the time......


----------



## Back2Basix

Barred Rock Rooster in the crockpot with onions and garlic with a side of potatoes. I guess I'll have to make chicken gravy for them taters!!


----------



## Oregon1986

Back2Basix said:


> Barred Rock Rooster in the crockpot with onions and garlic with a side of potatoes. I guess I'll have to make chicken gravy for them taters!!
> View attachment 60512


Yummmy


----------



## Irish Pixie

I bought fresh pasta the other day, so I have to do something with it. I'm thinkin' red sauce/sausage for DH, and maybe pesto/shrimp for me.


----------



## CountryMom22

We've been living off the leftovers from the graduation party since last Saturday! Great way to save money! We've used up the BBQ'd chicken, London broil, shrimp and assorted salads and desserts. We have enough hotdogs, baked beans and potato salad for youngest son and I for tomorrow's lunch. Then they will all be gone.

So dinner tonight is ham steak and salad. Ice cream sundaes for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making my fall back meal- pepperoncini roast in the crock pot with tiny tators and a veggie. 

The grands will be here this afternoon, and I'm not going to have the energy to cook.


----------



## MO_cows

Wednesday, it was chicken Marsala. Every time I have chicken breast and mushrooms in the house, that's what I want to make here lately. With whole wheat pasta. 

Last night was "whatever you can find" for dinner. I didn't get home by dinner time, went down to Eldorado Springs to visit my great-uncle who is recovering from a major stroke.  He's walking again with just a cane, for an 80-something he is rocking it. 

Tonight, shrimp something or other. Probably pineapple shrimp stir fry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Chilaquiles (enchilada) casserole, it's a new recipe so I hope it's good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

mo-cows , sorry to hear about your old uncle but glad he is improving. i absolutely love eureka springs! grew up driving thru there going from ft scott ks & arkansas city ks to harrison & jasper ark. to see my granny. sooo beautiful. i haven't been there for several yrs but hope when i can walk better i can go & at least spend a day just people watching at the main spring park in the center of town is a hoot! love the old hotel on top of the hill . stayed there a time or 2 just for a wknd get-away from KC. mil lives within 30 mins from there at table rock lake. gorgeous drive!
this weekend is leftovers to help clean out the fridge today & tom. a trip to sprouts tom. for fresh produce & only 5 items on the grocery list from store. will cook a mix of pastas & add some of the leftovers to it with whatever sauce i have on hand.


----------



## krackin

I made up a couple pound batch of sausage somewhere between English bangers and more traditional breakfast sausage. I'll have some of that and a few fried eggs for supper. I'll have sourdough toast with it. Last night was red flannel hash and a couple eggs, easy and good.


----------



## Micheal

Easy meal tonight - Tuna Salad with home made bread..... 
No I didn't make the bread - a friend did; I rarely bake, just not my thing. 
I do make Bisquick muffins with oatmeal and raisins once in a while but not to often...


----------



## Evons hubby

Asparagus soup followed up with milk and cookies! My Yvonne has been gone all week and I've not done any cooking until today.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner off the grill tonight. Pork chops, grilled zucchini, and the good old foil pouch of potatoes and Vidalia onions.


----------



## Micheal

Last night made Chili - DD and SIL said I hit it out of the park...... gee wonder what I did yesterday that I haven't done before???
Meatloaf tonight with mashed potatoes and a veggie or two to be named later......


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is lemon pepper chicken and salad. Spice cake for dessert.


----------



## krackin

I'm going for sourdough pancakes and sausage.


----------



## light rain

Picked some mulberries for early morning snacking. At Pizza Hut for lunch with one slice of pizza and two plates of salad. Won't go back to that one again. Food strewn everywhere and the lettuce and the tomatoes were down to the last dregs...

Supper tonight has been cold cooked shrimp and I plan to warm up some napa stir fry. A couple of MGDs and I'll call it a day.

*Did put in a lb. of shiitake in the dehydrator tonight. I will grind them up when thoroughly dry to jar and put in the freezer for soups.


----------



## MO_cows

Quick, simple dinner last night. Hamburger steak, aka sirloin patty, baked beans out of a can with some BBQ sauce/rub added, and applesauce straight out of the jar. 

Tonight won't be much better, probably the dreaded frozen burrito, microwaved. 

It may only be Tuesday, but it's already been a looooong week.


----------



## alida

Whole chickens are on sale this week so I bought 3 and roasted one whole tonight with rosemary and sage rubbed into the skin. It was served with steamed green beans mixed with slivered almonds. It smelled so good in my home! Lots of leftovers for sandwiches,and something else, and the bones will make a good stock for later.


----------



## light rain

Rosemary and sage... I bet it did smell heavenly in your home last night. DH chopped up a whole lot of cilantro for salsa last night and it perfumed the whole living room. Today we'll have that with avocado and Xochil corn chips. Those brand of chips because they are salt free for the yellow ones. The purple chips have a minimal amt. of salt.

Got to pick more mulberries and also currants. Also got to pick plantain leaves, raspberry leaves, catnip and strawberry leaves to dehydrate and jar. Just beginning to learn about the healing properties of the free weeds/plants around us. Shame I didn't look into this 40 or 50 years ago...

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had squashed chicken off the grill with rosemary,sage,English thyme,basil compound butter under the skin.
Baked potato, grilled green onions,have enough for leftovers.
Got whole wheat bread on 2nd rise now.
Same with whole wheat rolls.
Making leftover chicken pizza cooked on grill so not heat house for at least one meal. Maybe chicken tacos too.
After that into the freezer. For several undetermined meals for future use.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight's dinner was chicken with baked potatoes and corn. Son's girlfriend was here for dinner and she doesn't eat many veggies, or anything else for that matter, but she liked this. I think I'll try to expand her palate a little in the future!


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight was chicken and bulgar, corn, and homemade apple sauce


----------



## Micheal

Made Bologna Stew last night. DD and SIL came up - no left-overs for today.....  Darn! Oh well, least know what's going to be for breakfast - scrambled eggs and toast...... dinner ahhh, still up for debate.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Breakfast is: a slice of seedtastic bread spread with two TB of chunky guacamole, topped with a fried egg, and bacon. Lunch will be last night's leftover grilled filet mignon (hit another sale) and chopped salad. Supper is pasta, cabbage, and smoked sausage, another new recipe that I hope is a keeper. 

DH is working an overtime shift today, so his supper will be to go. Plus I make him a cheese, olive, and whatnot plate to eat when he gets home for a snack.


----------



## pixiedoodle

spent 5 hours in ER for A-fib today so we went thru burger king on the way home. ate half of cheese burger & 3 fries. dh ate the rest. had a piece of lemon coconut pie i made yest. & stuck in the frzr. good pie for just making it up as i went...cream cheeze, gram crust, sour cream, lemon flavoring & a coup pr 2 p coconut. set up fast & shoved it in the frzr. cuts into small pieces. it's good & is pretty dreamy sweet treat. sooo easy & you could make a jillion varitions. i am sure i will be trying more ideas with that basic plan. ornage would be good as well as pnut butter


----------



## Micheal

Gee, I don't even have half those ingredients.....  but the pie does sound good!
Had pancakes, eggs over easy, toast, and ham slice for Brunch..... Any meal for later is ahhh who knows...


----------



## vickinell

Freshly steamed broccoli, cauliflower, summer squash, with leftover thin crunchier fried salmon patties and pea salad.

I am making my first scoby for kombucha and am going to try again to make a sourdough starter.
Being on summer break and Pinterest is dangerous.


----------



## CountryMom22

Hubby and oldest son are running scrap today and then loading the truck and trailer for another run on Monday. Youngest son is going out with friends for dinner. So I think it's just going to be burgers on the grill and salad. Made some brownies for dessert and the house smells so good!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shrimp and feta with fresh angel hair pasta, plus a side salad.


----------



## krackin

I've got baked pea beans and ham for tonight, cooling now. 

Last night was a big pile of liver and onions, very heavy on caramelized onions. I don't have that very often but when the mood hits at 4 AM it is sure to be there at 5 PM. Usually it is a cold weather meal for me. I floured with multigrain flour and fried in a lard/corn oil mix. I often use olive oil but want to use up the corn oil. It worked fine. My multigrain flour has wheat, corn, rye, buckwheat, rice, triticale, rice and barley. It is pretty dense, good for liver, steak, probably not for seafood or chicken unless it is what you have on hand. This time of year I try to empty the pantry as best I can. 

Tuesday was ribs, sketti on Wed. Good but not very exciting.


----------



## greenTgoats

We had sandwiches with pimento cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, cucumbers, and pickles.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne's warehouse crew had a cookout yesterday, we are still cleaning up leftovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is a clean out the 'fridge leftover day.


----------



## CountryMom22

Nothing as we are going to a graduation BBQ at dinner time tonight.


----------



## krackin

I watched 'Alamo' last night. I have two versions, the silent movie and John Wayne, watched both. That and antsy dog due to storms kept me up til 2 AM. Got up at 4 AM then did all the normal farm chores. It hit almost 90 here so ambition was a tad low. That being as it is, I decided on leftover beans and ribs. Cooling now.


----------



## krackin

I watched 'Alamo' last night. I have two versions, the silent movie and John Wayne, watched both. That and antsy dog due to storms kept me up til 2 AM. Got up at 4 AM then did all the normal farm chores. It hit almost 90 here so ambition was a tad low. That being as it is, I decided on leftover beans and ribs. Cooling now.


----------



## krackin

I watched 'Alamo' last night. I have two versions, the silent movie and John Wayne, watched both. That and antsy dog due to storms kept me up til 2 AM. Got up at 4 AM then did all the normal farm chores. It hit almost 90 here so ambition was a tad low. That being as it is, I decided on leftover beans and ribs. Cooling now.


----------



## Skamp

Half of a NY Strip with quick pickles of cuke, shroom, pepper, and unjun. Cheesy grits and gravy. Chard wilted with garlic.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover sloppy joe meat mixed in with cooked leftover fettucine. good stuff! grocery shopping this morning with dh. after i put it all away I had to have a nap. still tired but no a-fib today....yippee!!! going to have few oven baked fries for evening snack...using lg. potatoes from the garden. would be extra nice with ripe toms from the garden but looks like that may be another month coming.


----------



## vickinell

I saw a recipe for biscuits that I have wanted to try. A comment said you could use whipping cream instead of crisco. You were also supposed to use self rising flour. I did not have that so I googled it and it said you could use flour with added baking powder and salt. Unfortunately my first batch I put baking soda. Yuk. After the first taste , it was awful . Then I reread the recipe and put baking powder. Yum, they were good. And so easy, when you put the right ingredients.

I ate 2 biscuits with sausage gravy and 2 with butter and cherry Polaner all fruit spreadable fruit. Delish.


----------



## Oregon1986

We smoked chicken halves,made corn on the cob and salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no clue what to fix for supper. I hope inspiration hits quickly...


----------



## light rain

We have black currants ripe and since I'm looking for savory ways to use them, I stir fried some pork today. To the pork I added half sharp paprika, thinly sliced fresh ginger, sweet onion, crimini mushrooms, 1/2 cup of black currants and some Bundaburg ginger beer to keep everything moist. Used peanut oil. Since the currants have quite a strong flavor I only used a half a cup. Wish I had tripled that amt.

Last night after reading some nutritional info from web md I had my first cup of black currant tea from just a couple of leaves and a t of honey. Plan to have another one tonight and start drying leaves for winter...

So little time with so much to discover... : ? )


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is meatloaf, salad and corn on the cob. And I baked a Confetti cake for dessert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper tonight was salad from garden, That's the last of the lettuce,kale till next bunch comes up.


----------



## Oregon1986

SO and his dad had a biggest burger challenge


----------



## Micheal

Going to a BBQ - no cooking for today don't even have to bring anything - other than the wife that is...... 
Happy 4th to everyone!


----------



## pixiedoodle

MAY COOK INSIDE IF THE OUTSIDE DOESN'T QUIT STORMING. GOT EGGS DEVILED & EVERYTHING ELSE READY TO GO ON THE GRILL...SIL IS THE GRILL-MAN FOR US. WILL KEEP A FEW OF THE EXTRAS & SEND THE RESTT HOME WITH DD & SIL. MITE MAKE A FRZN PIE OF SOME SORT TOO.


----------



## pixiedoodle

re-heating leftovers from yesterdays cook out & tom. cooking a turkey breast , stuffing & mashed pots & gravy & cranberrys.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was simply grilled brauts and chips. Tonight will be ribs, baked potatoes, watermelon, and maybe some deviled eggs


----------



## Oregon1986

After a week of non stop bbq's, I'm happy to have spaghetti tonight.


----------



## vickinell

I am going to make my version of shepherd pie, brussel sprouts, and butter pecan bars.


----------



## MO_cows

We had our family get-together on Monday for Independence Day. It was a feast! DS got a new "Oklahoma Joe's" smoker last week; it was such a good deal DH went and bought one for us, too. The bottom was about rusted out of our old one.

I brined and grilled a whole chicken, cut up, plus a package of thighs. DS smoked a pork loin and in-laws brought a brisket they had smoked at home. I also made orange-spice beets and tater salad, using fresh homegrown taters and beets thanks to Big Garden Friend. There was also grilled sweet corn, pasta salad, baked beans, deviled eggs. I can't believe nobody brought cole slaw since it goes so well with BBQ. Plus there were a couple of desserts. 

Last night, grilled some tri tip steak on the new BBQ and had garden fresh sweet corn along with finishing off the leftover tater salad and beets.

Tonight, still up in the air. It is DS's birthday so we may all go out to eat.


----------



## Oregon1986

MO_cows said:


> We had our family get-together on Monday for Independence Day. It was a feast! DS got a new "Oklahoma Joe's" smoker last week; it was such a good deal DH went and bought one for us, too. The bottom was about rusted out of our old one.
> 
> I brined and grilled a whole chicken, cut up, plus a package of thighs. DS smoked a pork loin and in-laws brought a brisket they had smoked at home. I also made orange-spice beets and tater salad, using fresh homegrown taters and beets thanks to Big Garden Friend. There was also grilled sweet corn, pasta salad, baked beans, deviled eggs. I can't believe nobody brought cole slaw since it goes so well with BBQ. Plus there were a couple of desserts.
> 
> Last night, grilled some tri tip steak on the new BBQ and had garden fresh sweet corn along with finishing off the leftover tater salad and beets.
> 
> Tonight, still up in the air. It is DS's birthday so we may all go out to eat.


Made my mouth water!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Took OS out to lunch because 4th of July is his 34th birthday.
Ate leftovers for supper.
Made chicken noodle soup for lunch and supper Wednesday.
My grand daughter is a week old today.
We celebrated that too.


----------



## krackin

Yanked and pawed a few new Red Norland spuds a few minutes ago, I'll roast then in lard and bake up a couple country style ribs. I was mighty tempted to fry them so I went back up to the field and got a few more to fry either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THAT TURKEY DINNER ABOUT DID ME IN SO TODAY IT'S EVERYONE GET THEIR OWN. I DID MAKE SOME GOOD THICK NOOODLES WITH 1/4 OF THE TURKEY MEAT & BROTH . BEEN SIMMERING FOR HOURS. SURE SMELLS GOOD. SOME OF THAT WILL GO IN CONTAINERS FOR THE FRZR & THE REST WILL BE EATEN WITH TURKEY SANDWICHES ETC. THIS MAY BE MY LAST TIME OF COOKING TURKEY BREAST, POTATOES, STUFFING & CRANBERRIES. I THINK IT IS TOO MUCH FOR MY 37% FUNCTIONING HEART AS IT WORE ME OUT. TIME TO STEP DOWN TO JUST A COUPLE OF TURKEY TENDERS BAKED IN MY LITTLE NESCO FROM NOW ON OR COOKED IN THE PRESSURE COOKER.


----------



## krackin

I'm going to free up some grease from some bacon the fry up new taters and a few eggs. If I had company I'd do some blueberry sourdough pancakes but I don't. Sounds good though.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had bbq ribs,salad,and cantaloupe


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Had a 7 year old boy(OS roommate son) bring me boxed store bought macaroni.
So fixed him my version of homemade mac and cheese.
He thought I was starving because he couldn't find anything to eat.
New concept for him fresh fruit, fresh vegetables.
He had fun picking green beans out of garden,lettuce,carrots,peas.
He ate 2 bowls inhaled it.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm thinking about boiling up some taters and eggs and making up a warsh tub of tater salad.


----------



## vickinell

Made biscuits, apricot, cherry and raspberry all fruit spread, and sausage patties for breakfast. Taco salad for lunch. Tuna salad sandwiches for dinner. My last nectarines in a dump cobbler with bluebell for dessert. I am making a meatloaf for lunch tomorrow with mashed potatoes and steamed vegetables.


----------



## Oregon1986

SO and I decided to splurge tonight so we has ribeye steak,shrimp and potatoes


----------



## Micheal

Pizza last night. Was going to have sirloin tips, mashed potatoes, and beet greens (fresh out of the garden) but to many people showed up near supper time. 
So last night's going to be is tonight's meal - I hope......


----------



## MoBookworm1957

breakfast was cereal
lunch will be tuna casserole I think that kid picked up the biggest mac I have ever seen.
supper will be beef kabobs: beef,sweet peppers,mushrooms,pineapple,cherry tomatoes.
over rice, green beans, no sweet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THAT NECTARINE DMP COBBLER SOUNDS DELISH!! NEVER EVER THOT ABOUT MAKING THAT BEFORE, BUT I SURE WILL NOW.YUM! LOVE NECTARINES & BLUEBERRIES TOGETHER.
LOTS OF TURKEY & SIDES + GRILLED MEATS FROM THE 4TH YET TO BE FINISHED OFF. WHAT DOESN'T GET EATEN TODAY WILL BE DIVYED UP & GO TO THE FRZR FOR MOST PART, & REST FINISHED OFF TODAY OR TOM. ALSO HAVE GRILLED MEATS TO FINISH OFF & ALSO FRZ. MAY NOT HAVE TO COOK ALL WEEK IF WE WORK ON THE LEFTOVERS & ADD SALAD TO IT. OK BY ME.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today I made a seriously delicious Mongolian beef BBQ, added broccoli, and put it over cauliflower rice. Wow. I've made it before but this time I used a generous amount of hot pepper flakes.


----------



## greenTgoats

Bread and butter, carrot sticks, bananas.


----------



## MO_cows

Made applesauce pancakes for breakfast with scrambled eggs for protein.

Was going to grill burgers for dinner but it was so hot and humid I cooked them on the stove. Bacon cheeseburger with pepper jack. And a 'new to me' salad on the side - the cold version of green beans with new potatoes. With Italian dressing, onion and crumbled bacon.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE BBQ &/OR TURKEY LEFTOVERS TILL THEY ARE GONE. GOT LOTS OF SIDES TO GO WITH EITHER/BOTH. COOKING NOTHING NEW THIS WEEK TILL THE REST IS GONE.NO TRIP TO THE STORE UNLESS WE RUN OUT OF SOMETHING VITAL.


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken enchilada casserole aka enchi-lasagne, the other night and had chicken, sauce and tortillas left over. So fried up the tortillas and reincarnated them as saucy chicken tostada's. With salsa'd corn on the side.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilled peppered steak sliced thinly
Slivered almond pilaf
side salad out of garden v&o dressing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVERS WITH JELLO. NEED TO MAKE A NEW DOUBLE BATCH OF WAFFLES FOR DH. I THINK HE IS DOWN TO ONE IN THE FRZR. GOT 2 WAFFLE IRONS SO THAT MAES IT GO TWICE AS FAST OF COURSE. MAYBE ONE DAY I'LL GET ONE F THOSE DOUBLE FLIO STYLE WAFFLE IRONS. STILL CAN'T DRIVE SO CAN'T HIT THE JUNK STORES FOR BARGAINS.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, dad is going to meet his lady friend in the city for Taco Tuesday. I don't need the calories/carbs from the "fishbowl size margarita" at our local Mexican place, also want to watch the All Star Game. So, me and DH will have chicken fried steaks, the "heat and eat" frozen ones from Sam's club, the last of the green bean/new potato salad, and I will cook off some carrots that have been hanging around in the veggie drawer plenty long enough.


----------



## Micheal

Humidity is on the way up - tonight was hamburgers, mac salad, and beet greens. Cooked enough hamburgers for another day. Wonder if'n the wife will want them come tomorrow......  Also got enough mac salad left I can toss in some tuna and go that route if wanted. Ahhh, the options are just keep coming.....
Hope I can remember them come morrow...


----------



## Oregon1986

Beef stroganoff tonight


----------



## pixiedoodle

MADE A LEMON CHIFFON PIE YEST IN GRAM CRUST. IT IS LIGHT IN FLAVOR & VERY SILKY SMOOTH. WOUD BE GOOD IN LIME FLAVOR AS WELL. ORANGE WOULD BE EVEN BETTER...THINK I'LL TRY THAT COMBO NEXT. YUM... BETTER ADD A CAPFULL OF ORANGE FLAVORING TO IT. THIS LEMON IS VERY LIGHT LEMON FLAVOR & I'D LLIKE IT BETTER IF IT WERE MORE INTENSELY LEMON.


----------



## Oregon1986

pixiedoodle said:


> MADE A LEMON CHIFFON PIE YEST IN GRAM CRUST. IT IS LIGHT IN FLAVOR & VERY SILKY SMOOTH. WOUD BE GOOD IN LIME FLAVOR AS WELL. ORANGE WOULD BE EVEN BETTER...THINK I'LL TRY THAT COMBO NEXT. YUM... BETTER ADD A CAPFULL OF ORANGE FLAVORING TO IT. THIS LEMON IS VERY LIGHT LEMON FLAVOR & I'D LLIKE IT BETTER IF IT WERE MORE INTENSELY LEMON.


Sounds yummy


----------



## MO_cows

Pineapple shrimp stir fry.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THAT PINEAPPLE STIRFRY SOUNDS REALLY GOOD! STILL WORKING ON OUR LEFTOVERS & THINK THEY MAY BE GONE FINALLY BY TOM NITE. I HAVE CHICKEN TENDERS IN THE FREEZER AS WELL AS FRESH PINEAPPLE I FROZE LAST WEEK SO MAY USE IT FOR THAT PINEAPPLE STIRFRY THIS WEEK, THANKS MO-COWS FOR THE IDEA. GOT LOTS OF FRESH VEGS THAT WILL WORK WELL FOR THAT & SOME STIRFRY SEASONING IN THE CABINET.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Peppered pork chop
Cottage fried potatoes(steak fries)
green beans with garlic cloves
that was last night's supper
Tonight's will be BBQ chicken on the grill
corn on cob
asparagus
all on grill
to hot to cook inside


----------



## vickinell

I have been at my granddaughter 's helping her set up her classroom, so I have not been cooking. 
I did make avocado wraps for lunch yesterday.

I have my scoby made so I am starting my kombucha today.

I am going to have red beans, taters, and cornbread today for supper. I get hungry for that from time to time.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, a "make it yourself" sandwich because I went to the store after work and had to put everything away. Tonight, ribeye steak on the grill, some fresh sweet corn from Big Garden Friend and a green salad.


----------



## Micheal

Don't know how I did it but got rid (eaten) all the left-overs from Tues.... 
Going for Shrimp Creole for tonight.... skipping the "hot sauce" - learned long time ago bringing tears to your eyes ain't the way to go.....


----------



## pixiedoodle

pasta salad, last of the turkey & dressing , potaoes & gravy. jello for a sweet treat.


----------



## Meinecke

Bell peppers with onion and rice combined in one pott and spiced with some indian spices


----------



## greenTgoats

Bagels and cream cheese with cucumbers and tomatoes on top


----------



## vickinell

Eggs fried in coconut oil and spring mix salad for dinner. 

I made brownies with sweet potato, almond flour , maple syrup, 3 eggs, baking powder, cacao . I liked them fine. My grand daughter gaged and spit them out.


----------



## greenTgoats

Sandwiches with
cream cheese
tomatoes
cucumbers
peppers
and green onions


----------



## Evons hubby

Pork roast in the crockpot, baby carrots n onion n taters n a can of beefy mushroom soup. Separated the taters out and mashed them with butter, a dollop of cream cheese and a splash of milk, the rest of veggies and juice made for a serious pan of brown gravy. Sounds like a nice low calorie low carb delight to me.


----------



## Micheal

vickinell said:


> I made brownies with sweet potato, almond flour , maple syrup, 3 eggs, baking powder, cacao . I liked them fine. My grand daughter gaged and spit them out.


Ahh, sounds different, not something I'd try but hey, I'm sure there are things I make that people would have the same reaction as your GD did for you.... 
Almost 7 AM - hungry - thinking of eggs over easy, pancakes, and maybe a ham slice... gotta check the freezer bout the ham. Any meal for later will have to wait..... oh better see if'n the wife wants some.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled ratatouillie over rice


----------



## pixiedoodle

FOUND SLOPPY JOE IN FRZER. SO DH ASKED TO HAVE IT ON LEFTOVER PASTA TODAY. ADDED FRESH TOM FROM THE GARDEN AND THE LAST HALF OF AN AVOCADO & FINISHED OFF THE MEAL WITH CHERRY PIE FROM CHOPPER STORE. I COULDN'T MAKE A CHERRY PIE FOR 5 BUCKS! IT WASN'T BAD BUT OF COURSE NOT THE SAME AS HOME MADE. I SHOULD BUY ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FRZR. DH WILL FORGE FOR HIS OWN EVENING MEAL. SEVERAL ODDS & ENDS + A HONEY BAKED HAM WE GOT YEST WITH A GIFT CARD. WE HAVE SEVERAL LEFTOVER ITEMS & WILL WORK ON THOSE + THE HAM THIS WEEK. PLENTY OF FRESH PRODUCE TO GO WITH ANY MEAL.


----------



## krackin

I boiled up a few eggs, dug a few Red Norlands which I roasted. After those cooled a bit I cut them up with some Videlia, dill weed and seed, celery, chopped home mustard pickle, garlic chives and mayo. I slapped up a batch of hot sausage too, ground pork, cayenne, marjoram, corriander, garlic, thyme, anise, fennel. So, tater salad and sausage sammies or hot dogs. Still about 90 here so not overly excited about cooking.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night dinner was a hot dog from the 4h boosters and kettle corn from our cousin's vending tent. It was a ******* Saturday night, watching King of Dirt drag racing at the fairgrounds. Run what you brung format, everything from dirt bikes to supercharged diesel pickups.

Tonight, chicken burritos. Wet style, with the meat coated in gravy made from the cooking liquid. With green salad on the side.


----------



## krackin

MO_cows said:


> Last night dinner was a hot dog from the 4h boosters and kettle corn from our cousin's vending tent. It was a ******* Saturday night, watching King of Dirt drag racing at the fairgrounds. Run what you brung format, everything from dirt bikes to supercharged diesel pickups.
> 
> Tonight, chicken burritos. Wet style, with the meat coated in gravy made from the cooking liquid. With green salad on the side.


Sounds good. I like hanging with working ******** no matter what skin color is. The best is rat rods.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast I made steak n mushrooms and eggs with toast. Dinner is going to be jalapeño brauts and chips


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was meatloaf and salad. All the salad ingredients came from the garden. Can't beat that for fresh!


----------



## Evons hubby

Leftover pork roast, mashed taters n gravy. My Yvonne put together a wonderful cucumber salad to go with it and a pineapple pie for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight will be lowcountry shrimp and grits. First time recipe, fingers crossed that it's a good one.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Tonight will be lowcountry shrimp and grits. First time recipe, fingers crossed that it's a good one.


I don't think there is such a thing as bad shrimp and grits! I have a hard time finding real grits around here, nothing but the "quick" over-processed ones in the stores.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as bad shrimp and grits! I have a hard time finding real grits around here, nothing but the "quick" over-processed ones in the stores.


I had to go to two stores to find grits, and the only option was quick grits. New York is not known for it's grits.


----------



## greenTgoats

greenTgoats said:


> Grilled ratatouillie over rice


Leftover ratatouille today


----------



## MO_cows

greenTgoats said:


> Leftover ratatouille today


No, no, not a leftover. It's an "encore presentation", that's how you sell it.

We are having cheeseburger pie tonight, one of the Bisquick recipes. With applesauce and broccoli.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, just finished a "great" meal if'n I do say so myself.....  
Poached chicken breast, oven baked potato with sour cream and fresh cut chives, fresh out of the garden Broccoli, and apple pie ala-mode. 
And 1st time poaching chicken... used home-made chicken broth.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HAM TONITE WITH SCALLOPED POTATOES & FRESH SALAD LOADED WITH GARDEN TOMATOES & SLICED STRAWBERRIES. CHERRY PIE WITH COOL WHIPE TO FINISH IT OFF.


----------



## Jlynnp

DH is out of town for a few days so it is just my sister and I, we finished the last of the leftovers last night so tonight we will have a roast with potatoes and carrots with watermelon for desert.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Too hot and humid to cook so been eating salad.
Tomatoes,onions,carrots,dried cherries,orange chunks,peppers,sweet basil, fresh chives with vinegar and oil s&p.


----------



## vickinell

I think I will have a lot of watermelon for lunch, and my avocado, onion, cheese, tomato, on a bed of lettuce for dinner. When I serve it on romaine lettuce leaves it is much too messy.

I will have some of my brownies for desert.


----------



## krackin

Roasted new taters, baked frozen farm corn and ham steak drizzled with maple syrup. I haven't tried bite yet. Could be breakfast before I do. Crop protection is getting serious now. Tuna sandwich for now.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon, orange spice beets and a green salad.


----------



## Micheal

Ahh, just finished Picante sauce (med) on scrambled eggs with toast.
Planning tossed salad and Chicken Marinara with Penne pasta for later. Nice thing bout the recipe - easy to expand..... specially when told more may be here later...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I know it will involve inside out Greek burgers- two patties stuffed with feta cheese and sliced black olives, with tzatziki sauce. The rest is unknown at this time. It's hot, I'm tired, and the burgers and a handful of chips might be it.


----------



## krackin

It's hot here too, July. I had 85 at 8 AM, 90 at noon and 92 now. I used leftover roasted taters and some of yesterday's boiled eggs to make a quick salad. A little sage, garlic powder, dried celery, dill weed, Vidalia, mayo, mustard and home made vinegar for bite. I like a bit of snap to my tater salad. I'll have a few hot dogs with that I guess.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chicken, salsa, shredded cheese & cream poured over the top & baked for evening meal.piece of pie perhaps for sweet treat.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilling pork chops on grill later much later to hot and humid now.
Cereal for lunch
orange for snack


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was brats, baked beans and applesauce. Was gonna grill them but with a 105+ heat index it just wasn't worth it. Cooked them in a skillet with onions, peppers, beer and a little liquid smoke. 

Big Garden Friend brought 2 big buckets of tomatoes, so let the processing begin! Gotta run to the store and get the chiles and cilantro for salsa. Also got a sack of green beans to work up. So tonight dinner will probably be a 'mater sandwich. Maybe a BLT.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MO_cows said:


> Last night was brats, baked beans and applesauce. Was gonna grill them but with a 105+ heat index it just wasn't worth it. Cooked them in a skillet with onions, peppers, beer and a little liquid smoke.
> 
> Big Garden Friend brought 2 big buckets of tomatoes, so let the processing begin! Gotta run to the store and get the chiles and cilantro for salsa. Also got a sack of green beans to work up. So tonight dinner will probably be a 'mater sandwich. Maybe a BLT.


Wish I had Big Garden Friend like you. Enjoy your bounty.


----------



## MO_cows

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Wish I had Big Garden Friend like you. Enjoy your bounty.


I do and am very grateful for it. Better than store bought and helps the food budget, too.


----------



## krackin

I made a quick sketti sauce to have on linguine. Just diced canned maters in sauce, oregano, garlic powder, dried bell peppers and celery. I made some sausage the other day and used that too. Leftover will be Sunday pizza sauce.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Made a huge bowl of chicken salad yesterday (but we were out for dinner) so it's that with rolls and sliced tomatoes for dinner.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had chicken Alfredo


----------



## MO_cows

We cleared out leftovers. Me and DH finished off the cheeseburger pie, with orange spiced beets, cottage cheese and sliced tomatoes. Dad had a BLT with the sides. Two containers out of the frig, that's a good thing.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Barbecued chicken on the grill, baked potatoes and tossed green salad. Classic summer supper.


----------



## Micheal

Had planned on meat loaf, creamed rice & peas, and broccoli for tonight. Peas and broccoli fresh out of the garden.
Ended up making chili....  glad I didn't pick the veggies from the garden.  Maybe tomorrow......


----------



## vickinell

Took meatloaf to a funeral lunch. It was gone before I got to it. Ate ham, macaroni and cheese, Mexican chicken cheese casserole, coleslaw, potato salad, orange cottage cheese salad, potato chips to get the sweet out, sweet tea. Way too much and not my usual organic. But I will live.

The husband of the sweet lady that had died told me to make him another meatloaf.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thrown a handful of rice in teaspoons of olive oil, sauteed mushrooms,celery,onions, summer squash, thinly sliced leftover grilled steak. Tossed in some blueberries too.
Stir fry yum!


----------



## MO_cows

Got a batch of salsa going. Dinner is going to depend how pooped I am once it's in the jars and done. I am leaning towards a sirloin pattie aka hamburger steak with sliced tomatoes and a veggie microwaved out of the freezer.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lamb patties grilled and topped with a dollop of Boursin (the garlic herb "cheese") melting on top probably with salad.
Simple yet divine.


----------



## krackin

I just got new taters in to roast. I'll fry up a couple pork chops with vidalia. I also will saute snap peas in olive oil. What I really wanted was just sauteed snap peas but I don't have enough.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thinly sliced leftover grilled steak, sauteed with mushrooms,celery, thinly sliced carrots fresh garden tomatoes, jalenpenos served over spaghetti.
Tomato,goat cheese,sweet basil,salad


----------



## krackin

That sounds really good!


----------



## greenTgoats

Pizza and salad.


----------



## vickinell

Fried cottage potatoes and thinly sliced spam, 2 eggs, and steamed broccoli, cauliflower, and summer squash.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight was "whatever you pull out of the fridge". Son had tomato soup, lovely wife had chicken noodle and garlic bread, I had a baked potato with butter, sour cream, cheese, and BBQ pulled pork.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked up those heirloom good mother stollard beans in ham bone scrap water. will make jiffy pne mix today & that's what we'll dine on or a day or 2 & the rest go to the frzr ready to eat on the first cold rainny day of fall. chocolate poke cake with carmel topping poured into the holes & cool whip over the top... can't wait.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. I haven't made one for a few weeks I guess. Multi grain sourdough crust to which I added a little powdered cheddar and is rising now. I got pepperoni and black olives this AM. I've got left over sausage sketti sauce. I also have one more vidalia which I'll saute up. I'll probably add pickled jalapenos too. I usually forget. I better put them on the counter now. Out of pesto and my basil was started late so too small to mess with. Next week maybe.


----------



## Grandpa gardener

Grandmotherbear said:


> Sorry about being called away from the forum. We had to run errands in the city. Anyway, Dollartree also has frozen food and things like 4 brown nserve sausage patties, a small ribeye for steak n biscuit, a boneless 4 oz pork loin chop, all $1 each, mean that I don't have to worry about leftovers spoiling or large packages getting freezer burned before I use them.
> 
> I am making clam chowder with my homegrown Irish potatoes. The first clam chowder was too scanty and I had to make grilled cheese sandwiches to make a filling meal. My corrected recipe usually is enough for 2 people with toast or crackers.
> 
> 2 undrained cans of clams,
> or
> 1 undrained can of clams
> 1 undrained can of seafood cocktail.
> 1/3 bottle clam juice (optional) If you leave this out think about adding more salt.
> 1/4 medium onion chopped
> A little butter or oil for sauteeing the chowder(better yet, bacon drippings!)
> The equivalent of 3 small to medium potatoes. (My dad's rule of thumb for soup potatoes was 1 per person and one for the pot) If I'm using thumbnail sized potatoes I'll use 12-15 and cut them In half. They need to be precooked, for which I use my microwave.
> 2 cans evaporated milk
> 1/2 to 3/4 can of water (use the evaporated milk can for a measure)
> 2 teaspoons more or less cornstarch.
> Optional vegetable or shrimp bouillon (try looking for it in your supermercadio if ypur regular grocer doesn't carry it.
> 
> First cook the onion gently in the fat, then add the canned shellfish and clam juice, heat at gentle simmer. Add some of the canned milk, continually stirring. Mix the cornstarch with a little milk, water, or clam juicein a bowl, making sure it's well dissolved. Add the rest of the liquids to the simmering shellfish mixture. Then stir In the cornstarch mixture, stirring steadily until it thickens. If you want it thicker, remove some liquid from the soup pot and add the cornstarch to it, stirring well, then stir it into the soup pot.
> I like to dissolve an extra bit of butter to my bowl, which leads my sisterinnlaw to lecture me about excessive fat intake.:nono:But it tastes so good.
> You have to experiment to find your ideal saltiness(potatoes and cornstarch negate salt, which is why oversalted casseroles have benefitted from the addition of extra potatoes or cornstarch for years) and ideal thickness.
> 
> The 4 oz boneless pork loin chop gets sautÃ©ed with sage and has root vegetables and turnip or Chaya greens served with, or if we just have 1 chop it becomes the meat in a stir fry.
> 
> I discovered in reading the Wagama cookbook (UK semi-fast food stirfry chain) that I had erred in sticking everything harvested recently into the wok (iron skillet, in my case) Wagama's stir fries feature a meat/fish/fowl and 3 other ingredients. over rice or noodles. By dint of much experimentation, I discovered the proper amount of stir fry ingredients for 2 is the amount that looks like it might be good for 1. That's my olden days cooking speaking, when I cooked for a teenaged boy, the stomach that walked like a man. As we age, we we find ourselves eating less. Stirfry is something you don't want leftovers on (except for rice- extra bits of rice can be saved in a ziplock in the freezer till you have enough for fried rice, which should always be made with rice at least a day old.
> 
> Okay, what are YOU cooking for dinner?


----------



## Grandpa gardener

Two times a year I make a kettle full of Italian spaghetti sauce and can it up in jars my kids love it and they go through it like tornadoes, I can it up in 15 to 20 quart jars and hope and pray they don't eat it up in one month LOL


----------



## krackin

I don't blame them. I use sauce twice a week as a regular menu, sometimes more. Wed is spaghetti night, Sunday is pizza night. Sometimes tortellini and ravioli get worked in there too, not that they always get the sauce. It also works in chili.


----------



## Grandpa gardener

krackin said:


> I don't blame them. I use sauce twice a week as a regular menu, sometimes more. Wed is spaghetti night, Sunday is pizza night. Sometimes tortellini and ravioli get worked in there too, not that they always get the sauce. It also works in chili.


----------



## Grandpa gardener

I'm getting ready to try my hand at pesto I've never made it before and this is the first year that I've raised basil in my garden wish me luck


----------



## krackin

Basil is easy to grow as long as you can keep pinching the flower heads. Use them too. It will grow great in pots as well. I just sell the potted basil to customers instead of cutting it. That way they can have it well into late fall with a little attention to keeping out of frost. I don't recommend keeping it inside in winter due to aphids and no natural predators.


----------



## Grandpa gardener

krackin said:


> Basil is easy to grow as long as you can keep pinching the flower heads. Use them too. It will grow great in pots as well. I just sell the potted basil to customers instead of cutting it. That way they can have it well into late fall with a little attention to keeping out of frost. I don't recommend keeping it inside in winter due to aphids and no natural predators.


----------



## MO_cows

Another go round making salsa today. 22 pints yielded so far, with a few going back to Big Garden Friend and the rest in the pantry.

Breakfast, made a "green eggs" scramble with chopped spinach, mushrooms and mozzarella pearls. One of few ways I can get DH to eat spinach. With sliced tomatoes and multi grain toast.

For dinner, breaded tomatoes and zucchini fritters. Oh yeah, and a sirloin Patty for protein but the veggies were the star.


----------



## Oregon1986

Chili and weiners,what can I say it's been a busy day


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> That sounds really good!


It was.
Thank you!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilled corn on cob,
sliced tomatoes out of garden
fresh 3 bean salad with cheddar cheese.
Still extremely hot and humid here.


----------



## Micheal

Grilled corn on the cob, sure sounds good to me!
Yesterday was roasted bone-in chicken breast, mac salad, and the 1st zucchini from the garden.
Tonight or maybe lunch will be left-overs with a new zucchini from the garden, really like starting to get the veggies from the garden.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FINALLY, THE F=GOOD MOTHER STOLLARD BEANS ARE SIMMERING & JIFFY CORN PONE READY TO STIRE UP & TOSS IN TH OVEN. THE LEFTOVER WITH GO TO THE FRZR FOR FALL. FRESH FRUIT & A SMALL SIDE SALAD.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Last of the grilled corn on cob,
grilled small steak
sliced tomatoes from the garden
salad


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tomato soup and grilled cheese


----------



## Jlynnp

warrpath4x4 said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese


Yumm one of my favorite meals!! Tonight my sister made bacon and tomato sandwiches - they were quite good.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight, with green bean/potato salad and the leftover breaded tomatoes.


----------



## greenTgoats

Sandwiches with cream cheese, tomatoes and cucumbers


----------



## montysky

Meatloaf mash potatoes with gravy and green beans a big glass of milk


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH is working days today for continuing education credit classes, has overtime on the evening shift, so won't be home until around midnight. I'm fixing sausage and cabbage because he loves it and it warms up well.


----------



## Micheal

Sausage & cabbage, humm, sorta sounds like my kielbasa, kraut, and noodles. 
Had chicken casserole with carrots (garden thinning) and a fresh zucchini tossed in for yesterday. Tonight is going to be left-overs; got enough of them - I may have to write a menu.......


----------



## pixiedoodle

ANOTHER ROUND OF GOOD MOTHER STOLARD BEANS COOKED IN HAM BONE BROTH WITH ONION & SERVED WITH SPICY JIFFY PONE MIX. GOOD STUFF! JELLO FOR SWEET TREAT.


----------



## cpnkrunch

PB & J sandwich, too busy. I have two batches of peach butter cooking down, peaches to slice and freeze, need to make more preserves. and maybe jelly. Hale Haven tree has blessed me this year.


----------



## krackin

Chard, snap peas, left over pork roast for stir fry on rice. I have bamboo shoots I think. Too bad to use canned stuff in fresh. I'll go get out some frozen farm broccoli instead. Needs using.


----------



## greenTgoats

Pasta with pesto and tomatoes


----------



## warrpath4x4

Pantry dinner.

Noodles, canned rotisserie chicken, white sauce and Bread and butter.


----------



## MO_cows

BLT night. Big yeller tomatoes, one slice covers the sandwich. Mmmmmm


----------



## greenTgoats

Perogi


----------



## Oregon1986

Steaks, green beans, and hamhock and beans


----------



## greenTgoats

Fresh bread and butter


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think I'll fix chicken stroganoff, it's very cool today and it sounds good.


----------



## MO_cows

Split chicken breast thawed out for Tonite. Will probably take it off the bone for chicken marsala. Then make broth with the remains.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilled pork chop, green beans and new potatoes, sliced tomatoes from garden.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled potatoes chunks with ketchup
Sliced cucumber, tomatoes, and peppers dipped in hummus


----------



## Micheal

greenTgoats said:


> Perogi


 yum, homemade or bought???? 
Haven't made them in bout 5-6 months - easier to buy them.... 
Been watching the cabbages in the garden, GrandD wants to learn how to make Holubtsi (or Golabki) - another time consuming project but more than happy to pass this on......

DD was here yesterday - made meat loaf, broccoli, and a pasta salad. More left overs for tonight.... 
Ahhh, going out for breakfast sooo.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The chicken stroganoff was so good that DH ate it for breakfast this morning. 

I'm grilling seasoned pork loin chops, asparagus and scallions, plus steaming a couscous blend I bought at Aldi.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GREENTGOATS- DO YOU MAKE THOSE PEROGI'S? GAD! I LOVE THOSE BUT CAN'T FIND THEM ANY MORE. WHEN I DO THERE ARE LIKE $5 A BIX & ABOUT 6 PEROGIS IN THE BOX. USE TO FIND THEM AT ALDI'S BUT HAVEN'T FOR AT LEAST 2 YRS. LOVE THEM BUTTERED WITH S&P. SOMETIMES I TOSS COOKED FRESH/FRZN PEAS IN WITH THEM.


----------



## vickinell

Cauliflower fried rice, will have it for a few days.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

vickinell said:


> Cauliflower fried rice, will have it for a few days.


What is it?
How do you make it?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

greenTgoats said:


> Perogi


Is that a meat pie kinda thing?
receipe please?


----------



## Grandpa gardener

Wow! You people make me so hungry, especially the guy with a kielbasa and kraut!


----------



## no really

Grandpa gardener said:


> Wow! You people make me so hungry, especially the guy with a kielbasa and kraut!


Well now that you brought up kielbasa and kraut, think I have got to find some!!!


----------



## MO_cows

More goodies from Big Garden Friend. Sweet corn, green beans, muskmelon. With salmon patties.


----------



## vickinell

You make like regular fried rice, but not with regular rice. You chop up cauliflower for your rice.

I put cauliflower, broccoli, zucchini, yellow summer squash, celery, peas, carrots. Chives, in a wok with avocado oil. When it is tender, in the center of the wok, i scrambled 6 eggs. I add bragg liquid amigos. I put chili garlic sauce on my serving.


----------



## greenTgoats

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Is that a meat pie kinda thing?
> receipe please?


It's a Polish dish. Kind of like ravioli, but fried. The typical American thing to put in them is potatoes and cheese, but the polish put sauerkraut, cabbage, meat, mushrooms, etc. 

We've never learned how to make it, we generally get the frozen kind from the grocery store. Lol. It's not as good as what they made in Poland though.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

vickinell said:


> You make like regular fried rice, but not with regular rice. You chop up cauliflower for your rice.
> 
> I put cauliflower, broccoli, zucchini, yellow summer squash, celery, peas, carrots. Chives, in a wok with avocado oil. When it is tender, in the center of the wok, i scrambled 6 eggs. I add bragg liquid amigos. I put chili garlic sauce on my serving.


Thank you for the information.
Will have to try.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

greenTgoats said:


> It's a Polish dish. Kind of like ravioli, but fried. The typical American thing to put in them is potatoes and cheese, but the polish put sauerkraut, cabbage, meat, mushrooms, etc.
> 
> We've never learned how to make it, we generally get the frozen kind from the grocery store. Lol. It's not as good as what they made in Poland though.


Thank you for the information.
Might have to try.
Think I have one other time.
Have to look at receipe and how I rated it.
If gets great rating goes in nephews and nieces cookbook of family favorites.
Make a new batch of cookbooks up every 5 years or so.
Working on great nieces and nephews cookbooks now.


----------



## Micheal

Pierogies:
Dough: 3 cups flour, 1 tsp salt, 3 eggs beaten, 1/2 cup milk (more or less).
Mix flour, salt, add eggs and enough milk to make a med soft dough. Knead on a floured board until smooth, roll dough thin. Cut rounds with cookie cutter or large glass. Fill with 1 tbs of filling, fold over. Press edges together with fingers to seal. Cook in boiling water 3-4 minutes or till done.
Filling(s): 
Potato/cheese: 6 lbs potatoes, 1/2 lb cheddar (or farm) cheese, 4 med onions chopped fine, 1/4 lb butter, S&P to taste. Peel and cook potatoes in water till soft; drain. Add cheese and mash. Fry onions in butter until soft, slightly browned. Add to potato mixture; S & P to taste.
Sauerkraut: 3 cups kraut, 1 large onion chopped, 4 Tbsp butter, 2 Tbsp sour cream, S&P to taste. Cook onion till tender add kraut and sour cream. Cook over low heat 15 minutes or till kraut is tender Don't over cook! Cool and use accordingly.
Fruit: use pie filling mix.

I've made the potato/cheese, kraut, and a couple of different fruit fillings ones; but sorry none of my recipes contain a "meat" filling, but hey why not...... 

One thing I do is fry them a minute or two in butter and chopped onions this is after boiling them..... served with sour cream  yummm. Oh don't fry the fruit ones with onions.


----------



## Micheal

Right now I'm hungry, some eggs over easy and slice or two of toast - I hear calling! 
Well they will be right after I fix them....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm either fixing Thai Red Curry shrimp or shrimp Pad Thai for dinner tonight. I have a Thai craving.


----------



## krackin

I managed to get a loaf of sourdough multigrain done today. I'll use that and make fried ham and cheddar sammies I think. I baked a farm ham butt yesterday and had new taters, zuke and summer squash stirfry. I've got enough ham to use for several days now. One thing I need to make is black bean soup as I have some really nice cilantro ready. I'll cut a bunch and freeze it too.


----------



## Oregon1986

We are having smoked beef ribs,corn on the cob,potato salad and watermelon


----------



## Amanda_W

Oregon1986 said:


> We are having smoked beef ribs,corn on the cob,potato salad and watermelon


Sounds delicious


----------



## MO_cows

Dagwood sandwiches tonight with ham, cheddar, and all the toppings. Homegrown muskmelon on the side. And maybe jack n coke for dessert.


----------



## whistech

Irish Pixie, can you post your recipe for Chicken Stroganoff? Thank You, Arlie


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Micheal said:


> Pierogies:
> Dough: 3 cups flour, 1 tsp salt, 3 eggs beaten, 1/2 cup milk (more or less).
> Mix flour, salt, add eggs and enough milk to make a med soft dough. Knead on a floured board until smooth, roll dough thin. Cut rounds with cookie cutter or large glass. Fill with 1 tbs of filling, fold over. Press edges together with fingers to seal. Cook in boiling water 3-4 minutes or till done.
> Filling(s):
> Potato/cheese: 6 lbs potatoes, 1/2 lb cheddar (or farm) cheese, 4 med onions chopped fine, 1/4 lb butter, S&P to taste. Peel and cook potatoes in water till soft; drain. Add cheese and mash. Fry onions in butter until soft, slightly browned. Add to potato mixture; S & P to taste.
> Sauerkraut: 3 cups kraut, 1 large onion chopped, 4 Tbsp butter, 2 Tbsp sour cream, S&P to taste. Cook onion till tender add kraut and sour cream. Cook over low heat 15 minutes or till kraut is tender Don't over cook! Cool and use accordingly.
> Fruit: use pie filling mix.
> 
> I've made the potato/cheese, kraut, and a couple of different fruit fillings ones; but sorry none of my recipes contain a "meat" filling, but hey why not......
> 
> One thing I do is fry them a minute or two in butter and chopped onions this is after boiling them..... served with sour cream  yummm. Oh don't fry the fruit ones with onions.


Thank you for the receipe.
Definately going to try.


----------



## vickinell

Avocado salad, fermented beets, and a wedge of cabbage. Followed by a pot of green tea and 1/2 lemon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

whistech said:


> Irish Pixie, can you post your recipe for Chicken Stroganoff? Thank You, Arlie


Enjoy. http://www.cookinglight.com/recipes/chicken-stroganoff


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try to make chicken makhani (Indian butter chicken) with basmati rice.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast was gas station breakfast burritos on our way to pickup piglets. 

Lunch was turkey and beef sandwiches with fresh garden tomatoes.

Dinner..... no idea lol


----------



## whistech

Thank You for the recipe Irish Pixie.


----------



## vickinell

Smothered sautéed chicken liver and onions served over rice and a tossed salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was section of cantalope with half cup of plain homemade yougurt with drizzle of honey.
Lunch was left over pork chop, half cup of rice, slivers of jalapeno peppers,sweet red, orange,yellow and green peppers tossed with lightly salted soy sauce and a drizzle of honey.
Supper was blacken chicken grilled, corn on cob from garden, sauteed whole green beans with garlic cloves, sunflower seeds and left over peppers from above. YUM!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to continue the ethnic food weekend and make (frozen) tamales, red beans and rice, and some sort of suitable veggie.


----------



## greenTgoats

Fresh bread and butter


----------



## Micheal

And maybe an egg or two to go with that "fresh bread & butter"....
Had stuffed zucchini and beet greens yesterday. Stuffed with sausage mushrooms and spag sauce topped with moz & parm cheese.

Vickinell - fermented beets? I've had them boiled, cold, pickled, and several other ways but not fermented.... what's the process or is that what I tossed out after making Beet Wine years ago?


----------



## pixiedoodle

FRIED CHICKEN, POTATO SALAD, GARDEN TOMS. CHOC. BLUEBERRY CAKE WITH COOL WHIP.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Dinner last night was thrown together. Cheese tortellini with Alfredo sauce, chicken, bacon, olives, feta, and Parmesan cheese. Broiled broccoli and garlic bread.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was garden vegetable omelet.
Lunch was pb&j.
Supper will be blacken chicken salad,potato salad, green beans.


----------



## danil54grl

Since I am visiting a sick friend on Tues, I decided to go ahead and cook up some meals for her and her parents so been busy making chili with rice and cornbread muffins, pot roast with roasted potatoes and carrots, meatloaf with mashed potatoes and green beans and finally chicken ranch casserole. I've just been making double of everything so hunny will have his choice for dinner. Tomorrow after work I can finish up with some rolls and desserts.


----------



## Skamp

Venison Wellington, with au ju. A Zuchini flower soup.


----------



## warrpath4x4

warrpath4x4 said:


> Dinner last night was thrown together. Cheese tortellini with Alfredo sauce, chicken, bacon, olives, feta, and Parmesan cheese. Broiled broccoli and garlic bread.


I forgot about dessert, blackberry cream pie with ice cream


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops soaked in a sweet tea brine, then grilled. Grilled zucchini, green beans and sliced tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Last night wife went to a B-party so it was a free-bee (no need to cook) night for me. Finished off the stuff zucchini and a few cooked beets. Only toast for this AM not hungry, least not yet...
Meals for later humm, gotta check the garden once the dew is off the plants and plan from there.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was easy, Mac n cheese and hot dogs


----------



## tlrnnp67

Chipotle pork loin, Spanish rice, pinto beans with chow chow, cole slaw, and cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

Brats n beans tonight, but I did it casserole style and eliminated buns. A carb saved is a carb earned, right? Sliced up the brats and browned in skillet with onion and bell pepper, then added to Busch's beans with sauce drained off and bbq sauce added. With applesauce and sliced maters on the side.


----------



## greenTgoats

Chickpea salad


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was canoloupe section, 2 slices bacon, 1 egg over easy, 2 slices of wheat toast.
Lunch was 2 slices of pork roast, mashed potatoes, green beans, gravy,coffee.
Supper was bbq blacken chicken salad, macaroni salad, garlic bread.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Takeout pizza and wings. We're finally getting the hay in, our oldest daughter, son in law, and the grands are coming to help. We'll on the downstairs deck, and watch the grands play with the million bubble machine I bought. It has grape scented bubbles too.

The hay is not great, but it's hay, and this year it's a hot commodity in upstate NY.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST OF THE GOOD MOTHER STOLLARD BEANS WITH SPICY CORN BREAD, SMALL SALAD , FRESH GARDEN TOMATOES & CANNED PEACHES. USING UP THE LAST OF ODDS & ENDS IN THE FRIDGE. DIDN'T GO TO THE STORE LAST WEEK SO THAT WILL BE A NEEDED TRIP THIS WEEK TO FILL IN SOME FRESH ITEMS & ANYTHING THAT MAY BE A GREAT BUY FROM TOM'S GROCERY ADS. GETTING LOTS OF EMPTY SPOTS IN THE CUOBOARDS.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was bread, butter on wheat bread,dill pickle
Lunch was homemade chicken stir fry consisting of leftover blacken chicken,1/4 cup of shredded cabbage, sliced then made into matchsticks carrots, small zucchini,chinese 5 spice,1/2 cup leftover rice.
supper will be sliced pork roast, mashed potatoes,green beans, coffee, lemon water.


----------



## krackin

I like 5 spice, I use it more in the doldrums of winter with my fried cabbage. A little goes a long way.

Sunday was sourdough crust pizza. Home sausage, farm onion, basil, oregano,cayenne. Oh yeah, I was moving irrigation and knocked green tomatoes loose. I sauteed them and added. Not bad really. Black olives too.

Yesterday I got my first green beans. I roasted spuds in olive oil and stir-fried the green beans with chopped ham from the weekend. Excellent.

Tonight is country ribs with fried up left over roasted spuds. I can go either green beans or snap peas.

5 bucks American says a beer will win the veg choice.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, cacciatore inspired chicken. Split chicken breasts browned and then simmered in spaghetti sauce with onion, garlic, zucchini and penne pasta. Salad on the side. Some garlic toast would have been perfect but don't have the right bread in the house and don't need the carbs either.


----------



## alida

My small balcony garden is producing nicely now. I used fresh rosemary to season a chicken for roasting. Sides were just picked green beans and tomatos, with the last of the chives. Life is good.


----------



## Skamp

"5 bucks American says a beer will win the veg choice."
I'll take that bet, zucchuni being the drug of choice. 

Bear stuffed zucchini.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled potatoes with ketchup
Apples and peanut butter


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was easy - wife had Dr appt at 1PM so after that we went out for a very late lunch or maybe it was a very early supper.....  Anyway it was a no cook day for me.
Today, toast and orange juice for breakfast. Forecast is for the 3 H's (hazy, hot, & humid), am thinking pot roast in the slow cooker, the first small pickings of green beans and carrot thinning(s) out of the garden, and toss in some potatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH is cooking tonight. A "cowboy" cut ribeye steak. He was so excited when he found it at Sam's yesterday, the thing is enormous. I have no idea what sides, but probably a potato and veg of some sort.


----------



## krackin

I had to fill a wholesale order this AM so I have a few green beans and snap peas leftover. I cooked up brown rice a few minutes ago so I'll make a stirfry type thing. I'll use left over rib meat and I'll put in a little ham from the other day. I should go back up to the big field and get a zuke. 89.6* right now. Maybe not, I have chard out back.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight was grilled cheese burgers on potato buns, "restaurant style" fries, homemade ketchup (not bad for my first try), and grilled peaches straight off the tree.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SLICEY HONEY BAKED HAM, WINTER SQUASH WITH BROWN SUGAR & BUTTER, SALAD & CHOCOLATE CAKE WITH CARAMEL TOPPING & COOL WHIP


----------



## Irish Pixie

Just seared tuna steaks with wasabi sauce, sauteed summer squash with onion and garlic, and something else...


----------



## krackin

Around noon I had to shut of irrigation water so I decided to get some blueberries while I was out. I picked about 1.5 qts at a guess. I have lots more but it was too hot, for me and the berries both. I'm kind of thinking sourdough pancakes. I didn't take out the sponge to warm up though. You can add a bit of baking soda and it will rise up due to the lactic acid in it. No need for baking powder with sourdough. I may just opt for cucumber sandwiches for now. 91.4* here.


----------



## MO_cows

Well I must be living right, to get to eat steak twice in one day. Went to lunch with my mom, Jalisco tacos were the special. Tonite, firing up some charcoal for faux filet mignon, a thick piece of sirloin wrapped in bacon. With big garden friend zucchini, sweet corn on the grill too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Crock pot chicken tonight. Two boneless skinless chicken breasts, one quart tomatoes, pint of chicken broth, thickened with flour & butter rue, half a white onion diced, one bell pepper diced, tspoon oregano, tspoon basil, 2tspoon minced garlic, five hours in crock pot, shred chicken simmer another 30 minutes, served over pasta butterfly's. Yummy stuff!


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday evening was cheap steak on the grill (chewy but good), beets with Italian dressing, and potato/onion in al foil done on the grill.
Ate lunch yesterday in the garden - 1st cuke , some young green beans, broccoli and some carrot thinnings that were cleaned off on the lawn just can't get any fresher. Well I guess you could it them still "on the vine".... 
Right now thinking Bisquick pancakes, eggs over easy, with (real) maple syrup over all. 
Sure don't have any idea bout today's other meals.......


----------



## greenTgoats

Oatmeal with chopped apples, sugar, butter, and a pinch of salt


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork vindaloo, basmati rice with peas, and some sort of suitable veggie.

ETA: I had to make this early as DH has overtime today. It is incredibly spicy, and I had to tone it down with plain yogurt. Tasty tho.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, good old Americanized tacos. Seasoned ground beef, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, sour cream, and we will try out the salsa I canned. Both crunchy shells and soft as there are different preferences.

With a muskmelon for dessert.


----------



## greenTgoats

Brownies


----------



## krackin

Jambon frit et salade de pomme de terre. 

Fried ham and spud salad. Which one sounds better?


----------



## Evons hubby

krackin said:


> Jambon frit et salade de pomme de terre.
> 
> Fried ham and spud salad. Which one sounds better?


I likes tater salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH requested chicken stroganoff again, so I'll do that with maybe a side salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WHATEVER YOU CAN FIND , FIX & EAT WITHOUT MY HELP


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making my favorite meal: Leftover soup also called whatever soup.
Whatever is leftover in refrig. needing used up.
Will eat some as soup, then will can it up in quart jars for winter eating.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> Jambon frit et salade de pomme de terre.
> 
> Fried ham and spud salad. Which one sounds better?


Both sound great.


----------



## Oregon1986

Skamp said:


> Venison Wellington, with au ju. A Zuchini flower soup.


OMG yummm


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making two basil pesto pizzas tonight. I have a craving. Yum.


----------



## Micheal

Ahh, cool weather, getting cabbage and onions out of the garden and today's cooking lesson will be Holubtsi - stuffed cabbage for those of other descent(s).  
DD and GD are suppose to be here later and then the fun - oh, cooking lesson - begins....... 
Right now; toast and orange juice.


----------



## miggyb

I scored a giant can of San Marzano tomatoes! Sunday gravy with meatballs, tonight, with a green salad!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Ahh, cool weather, getting cabbage and onions out of the garden and today's cooking lesson will be Holubtsi - stuffed cabbage for those of other descent(s).
> DD and GD are suppose to be here later and then the fun - oh, cooking lesson - begins.......
> Right now; toast and orange juice.


Being Scots-Irish, we've always called them pigs in a blanket, but by whatever name they are delicious. I'd love to learn how to cook them from someone of Ukrainian descent.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, chicken marsala. Green salad and garlic toast on the side.

This morning, blueberry pancakes and sausage. Michigan blueberries are in season and they are the best.

Tonight, plan to burn some charcoal and cherry chips and do a beer butt chicken. With a foil pack of potatoes, peppers and onion and we'll work on the salad again. We are having a cooler run of weather so I think I will bring a mixed berry pie out of the freezer and bake it off for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MICRO GRILLED HALF OF A STRIP STEAK, WITH ONIONS , NICE ROAMAINE SALAD WITH GARDEN FRESH TOMS. & BIG FRESH STRAWBERRIES & TRIPLE BERRY PIE WITH COOL WHIP. FOR THOSE OF YOU IN THE KC AREA THE PIE WAS FROM TIPPINS, ON SALE A FEW WKS AFO FOR LIKE $4.99 SO WE GAVE IT A TRY. JUST TOOK IT OUT OF THE FRZR YEST. IT IS GOOD BUT NEVER AS GOOD AS HOMEMADE. COULDN'T HAVE BOUGHTEN THE BERRIES & MADE THE PIE FROM SCRATCH AT THAT PRICE.


----------



## krackin

Here is yesterday's report. I lost satellite signal just as I was going to post due to rain.

I crocked up a black bean soup with pea beans instead, it is what I had on hand. I used fresh red onions, dried peppers and celery, my ham, cumin, chili powder, garlic, vinegar, fresh cilantro and basil.

For today, pizza day, my neighbor came down to help me mow, whack, move stuff, etc so I could open up in a few days. We worked until about 3 PM, had a beer. He went home and it dawned on me I had totally forgotten to start my pizza dough. I started it but it may have to be for tomorrow and bean soup again today. Maybe not. Not too hard to take either way.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tried spam for the first time today,for lunch. It was interesting to say the least


----------



## krackin

At least you got your sodium for the week, even if you only sniffed it.


----------



## vickinell

Micheal said:


> And maybe an egg or two to go with that "fresh bread & butter"....
> Had stuffed zucchini and beet greens yesterday. Stuffed with sausage mushrooms and spag sauce topped with moz & parm cheese.
> 
> Vickinell - fermented beets? I've had them boiled, cold, pickled, and several other ways but not fermented.... what's the process or is that what I tossed out after making Beet Wine years ago?


Pickled beets probably taste better. Fermented are supposed to be more healthful. Very salty.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne grilled us some yummy steaks tonight that she's been marinating for two days. I filled the other side of the plate with fried taters. Now I'm kicked back sipping some fine Kentucky bourbon. Life is good.


----------



## vickinell

I dice my spam and fry it with cottage potatoes. I don' t eat it often, but keep spam in my pantry for just in case. I like this dish with red beans and cornbread. I also like thin sliced fried spam with fried egg chopped up on toast for a sandwich. Yum.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Yvonne's hubby said:


> View attachment 61479
> View attachment 61480
> 
> My Yvonne grilled us some yummy steaks tonight that she's been marinating for two days. I filled the other side of the plate with fried taters. Now I'm kicked back sipping some fine Kentucky bourbon. Life is good.


Love your stove


----------



## Evons hubby

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Love your stove


Thank you. I bought it in 2001 in anticipation of using it in our log cabin when it was ready to live in. We moved in with the stove in 07. I love it too.


----------



## Oregon1986

David took me out tonight for pho and it was sooooooo good. I hadn't had it in years


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> Being Scots-Irish, we've always called them pigs in a blanket, but by whatever name they are delicious. I'd love to learn how to cook them from someone of Ukrainian descent.


Yes, they are, and will even be better today......  
DD and GD both got a small roaster full of "stuffed cabbage". Me, I shredded the cabbage, mixed in the filling, and cooked it that way. All was the same but the way I did it was a whole lot faster with basically the same result.....

May I ask why of Ukrainian descent? Most any Polish, Russian, Slavic, etc that cook their ethnic style foods can make them. True there are slight differences in fillings and such but hey, the basics are there.... Besides who told you I was a Ukie?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Yes, they are, and will even be better today......
> DD and GD both got a small roaster full of "stuffed cabbage". Me, I shredded the cabbage, mixed in the filling, and cooked it that way. All was the same but the way I did it was a whole lot faster with basically the same result.....
> 
> May I ask why of Ukrainian descent? Most any Polish, Russian, Slavic, etc that cook their ethnic style foods can make them. True there are slight differences in fillings and such but hey, the basics are there.... Besides who told you I was a Ukie?


I have a very good friend that swears only people of Ukrainian lineage use the correct words for their food. I guessed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's my turn to watch the grands while the oldest is visiting the youngest on CA. So far, they want Chinese for supper but that could change at any minute.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BLT'S WITH GIANT TOMATOES FRO THE GARDEN


----------



## greenTgoats

Pizza baked on the grill


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch. It's mine turn to pick, and I can't decide between Red Robin and Chili's.


----------



## Evons hubby

Leftovers, again! I don't know how to cook a little bit so we end up doing a lot of left overs. Tonite looks like steaks, fried cabbage with kielbasa, fried taters, sweet corn, and maybe some cucumber salad if there's any left.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHICKEN TACOS IN HARD SHELL. NEIGHBOR GAVE US 2 PKS OF HARD CORN TACO SHELLS...I RARELY MAKE TACOS BUT SINCE I HAD NO BEEF I FIGURED CHICKEN WOULD DO. SOMMERED THE CHICKEN IN SEASONED WATER YEST. SHREDDED HALF OF IT THIS MORNING. GOT FRESH TOMS SALSA ONIONS AVOCADO ETC ETC TO ADD THE THE CKN. HUSBAND WILL BE IN CHICKEN TACO HEAVEN THIS EVENING.


----------



## greenTgoats

One pan pasta


----------



## Oregon1986

pixiedoodle said:


> BLT'S WITH GIANT TOMATOES FRO THE GARDEN


Hard to beat home grown tomatoes


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Date lunch. It's mine turn to pick, and I can't decide between Red Robin and Chili's.


Ooh love a big burger from red Robin but Chili's has great appetizers


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight David is taking me out to a movie,so not sure what we're doing for dinner. May eat at home first because I started Atkins and I don't know how to eat out yet and not cheat. Can't tell you how excited I am to go to a movie! In the three years we been together,we've only seen one movie in theaters together.


----------



## Amanda_W

Oregon1986 said:


> Tonight David is taking me out to a movie,so not sure what we're doing for dinner. May eat at home first because I started Atkins and I don't know how to eat out yet and not cheat. Can't tell you how excited I am to go to a movie! In the three years we been together,we've only seen one movie in theaters together.


What are you going to see? I hope you and David have a great night out


----------



## Oregon1986

Amanda_W said:


> What are you going to see? I hope you and David have a great night out


Forget what it's called but it's the new one with Matthew mchonahay


----------



## Amanda_W

Oregon1986 said:


> Forget what it's called but it's the new one with Matthew mchonahay


Cool, I saw the preview for that. I forget what it's called but it looked good.


----------



## vickinell

Leftovers or eggs today, my last day till I'm back to work. Last night met 2 old school friends for dinner at Spring Creek. We met at 4:30 and left after 8:00.

I had sliced turkey, mac n cheese, green beans, water with lemon, and great conversation.


----------



## Oregon1986

Lunch had an avacado, baked salmon filet and a hard boiled egg.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Sunday night my wife grilled a pork cushion roast with rice, green beans, left over baked beans, and I made deviled eggs. 

Last night we punted and had pizza.

Tonight will probably be either pork fried rice or pork tacos.


----------



## Micheal

Big change of pace..... made beef stew for tonight's meal. Carrots, onions, green/yellow beans, and even tossed in a zucchini all from the garden; corn, meat, and tomatoes were bought. 
Tomorrow will be the first of two tomatoes picked from the garden..... one will make it into the house.  maybe....


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, chicken fried steak with mixed mash potatoes, cream gravy and salad.

Tonight, chicken tacos.


----------



## montysky

Salad all of it fresh from the garden, beef and noodles and biscuits. we raised the beef and DW made the noodles and biscuits by hand. and a soda which was a nice treat,


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> Ooh love a big burger from red Robin but Chili's has great appetizers


Our middle grandson picked TGIF, we brought him along so his mama could sleep- she had an overnight flight from CA. I had a good sandwich on naan bread tho. 

I'm making DH soup (he has a dental procedure today) and I'm making Indian butter chicken. I love that stuff.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Our middle grandson picked TGIF, we brought him along so his mama could sleep- she had an overnight flight from CA. I had a good sandwich on naan bread tho.
> 
> I'm making DH soup (he has a dental procedure today) and I'm making Indian butter chicken. I love that stuff.


That sounds delicious


----------



## pixiedoodle

REHEATING LEFTOVOERS OF CHICKEN TACOS I MADE YESTERDAY, SMALL SALAD & FRESH SLICED TOMATOES. LOOKS LIKE JELLO OR PUDDING ...WHICH EVER ONE IS IN THE CABINET. HAVE WATERMELON TOO SO THAT WILL BE USED A FEW HOURS AFTER THE MEAL AS A TREAT FOR US.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Last night, chicken fried steak with mixed mash potatoes, cream gravy and salad.
> 
> Tonight, chicken tacos.


Yummy! Both nights.


----------



## greenTgoats

One pan pasta again. With roasted okra.


----------



## Micheal

DD came here yesterday, made stuffed zucchini - her request.....
Mentioned before I had 2 tomatoes in the garden ready to be picked yesterday - well DD took one, wife made herself a BLT&T with the other....  Me, I'll have to wait for the next ripe one.  
Thinking (cheap cut of) steak, and grilled veggies for tonight; no company expected... 
Right now eggs over-easy and toast have my name on them - well as soon as I make them.


----------



## Evons hubby

Thinking about a couple of gas house eggs for breakfast this morning, pulled some taco meat out of the freezer to thaw for supper.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I pulled four steaks out of the freezer- two filet mignons (bought a whole beef tenderloin and cut it into steaks) and two NY strips, I like to have steak to use in salads for lunch. DH will grill them, and we'll have grilled romaine salad, and sauteed summer squash with sweet onions.


----------



## Skamp

Beef, squash, and beans last night.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DEEP FRIED SHRIMP FROM ALDI'S FREEZER WITH PEPPERED FRIED ONION RINGS ALSO FROM ALDI'S, FRESH SLICED TOMATOES FROM THE GARDEN & FRESH FRUIT.


----------



## miggyb

You guys are killing me. A stupid,stupid green salad last night and hot dogs tonight. I'm sad.


----------



## Oregon1986

BBQ chicken,corn on the cob and cantaloupe for the family. Plain chicken, hard boiled eggs and green beans for me


----------



## warrpath4x4

I took today off work and slept in, by the time I got up and the wife and I took care of the animals it was lunch time. Made some scrambled eggs with ring bologna, English muffin, and some homemade applesauce. 

Not sure about dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

miggyb said:


> You guys are killing me. A stupid,stupid green salad last night and hot dogs tonight. I'm sad.


I love a good grilled hot dog with chopped onions and country mustard. Yum.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I love a good grilled hot dog with chopped onions and *country mustard.* Yum.


Is this different from city mustard? 

Seriously, I have not heard that expression before and find myself curious about just what it is.


----------



## Oregon1986

My favorite mustard is from Fred Meyer and it has horseradish in it. So good


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> My favorite mustard is from Fred Meyer and it has horseradish in it. So good


I forgot about horseradish mustard, so good. Sigh. Now I want a hot dog.


----------



## miggyb

Irish Pixie said:


> I forgot about horseradish mustard, so good. Sigh. Now I want a hot dog.


Someone had a hot dog toppings thread going, I've had them 4 times in the last couple of weeks, but I think I peaked tonight and won't be looking at them for a month or so.


----------



## krackin

I have home made oriental sausage burgs for tonight. I'll put pickled jalapenos on them. Those hotdogs sure sound good to me right now. You know how the grass is always greener ......


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, Salisbury steak. Had mixed mash potatoes left over so it was easy peasy. Used the spare time to bread up and fry a zucchini.

Tonight, pork chops with hominy, one of my favorites from my mom. With green beans and green salad.


----------



## greenTgoats

Pasta with meat sauce


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spicy Mongolian BBQ with broccoli over rice. A crock pot meal, good and easy.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVERS FROM THE FRIDGE...SEVERAL OPTIONS & COMBOS...WE THINK IT'S ALWAYS THE BEST MEALS...UNPLANNED LEFTOVERS


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was grilled hot dogs and our new favorite French fry, Safeway "restaurant style" fries.


----------



## Irish Pixie

warrpath4x4 said:


> Last night was grilled hot dogs and our new favorite French fry, Safeway "restaurant style" fries.


That's it! I want a grilled Nathan's hot dog with chopped onions and country mustard for lunch. I'm toasting the bun too. :big smile:


----------



## Evons hubby

Our boy came rolling in from California last night so I'm making a crockpot of spaghetti sauce for tonight's supper. Just got it in the crockpot bout an hour ago but the house is already smelling good!


----------



## Micheal

Had something different tonight, ham steak, sweet potatoes, and coleslaw....... Only made the slaw - cabbage and carrots fresh out of the garden.. All good if'n I do say so myself.......


----------



## greenTgoats

Takeout pizza


----------



## warrpath4x4

Cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## warrpath4x4

Anyone have a good recipe for ketchup made with tomato powder?

I have tried 2 variations of a recipe and it just has too much vinegar to it, I will try it again with less vinegar but always looking for new recipes.


----------



## Oregon1986

Burger wrapped in lettuce,no bun


----------



## MO_cows

Made beef stir fry with sliced sirloin. Poor DH got called in to work and didn't get back home until almost 10 pm so he didn't eat. He will have his share as lunch later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying yet another recipe for goulash. I've been trying for the last few years to make a goulash like Dh remembers "from his youth", ie. like his mother used to make. :grin: It's not a Hungarian goulash, more a macaroni with several different types of canned tomato products, and some paprika. Hopefully, this will be it.


----------



## greenTgoats

Quick oatmeal


----------



## warrpath4x4

Sausage links, fried eggs, chipotle tobasco, homemade applesauce and your choice of toast, English muffin, or bagel with fresh churned butter.


----------



## greenTgoats

Pasta w red sauce


----------



## vickinell

Chicken livers and chopped onions sautéed in butter. When they are done I chop up the liver in the pan and continue cooking. I like my meat well done. I had a salad with my homemade balsamic dressing.

I am trying to eat liver once per week. I divide it up into two to three whole livers per container and freeze. I get 5 servings from the little tub of livers.


----------



## vickinell

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm trying yet another recipe for goulash. I've been trying for the last few years to make a goulash like Dh remembers "from his youth", ie. like his mother used to make. :grin: It's not a Hungarian goulash, more a macaroni with several different types of canned tomato products, and some paprika. Hopefully, this will be it.


I always add juice from my pickled jalapeños to my goulash. I get hungry for it from time to time, this post is making me want to cook some. I eat mine with cornbread and a salad.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is steak with over easy eggs on top and green beans cooked in bacon fat


----------



## warrpath4x4

Lunch is honey turkey, tomato, sharp cheddar, honey mustard, all on a bagel.

Wife wants pasta for dinner


----------



## krackin

Tonight y'all have a choice. I've got baked pea beans with blackstrap, maple syrup, plus secret ingredients or you can have corn fed hedgehog special. No sourdough or biscuits today. Sweet corn is ready and so the corn war of 2017 is raging. This is my 20th.


----------



## MO_cows

Spiced boiled shrimp and I made the cocktail sauce with plenty of horseradish. Baked potatoes and green beans to go with.


----------



## Skamp

Pork jowel, grits in vegetable broth, couple of eggs easy over. Pork gravy to finish.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was 2 eggs over easy
Bacon
wheat toast
Lunch was pasta salad made with leftovers, pasta, vinegar and oil dressing.
Supper was smoked ham sandwich,garden tomato,mayo,grapes


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's clean out the 'fridge day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

IT'S YOU FIND IT YOU COOK IT, YOU EAT IT SORT OF DAY AROUND HERE. WE HAVE A LOT OF THOSE KIND OF DAYS.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast for the wife was 2 fried eggs with some cheese and an English muffin.

Mine was 3 eggs scrambled with tomato, garlic, onion powder, chipotle tobasco, covered in cheddar. Homemade applesauce and an English muffin with fresh churned butter.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled stir fry over rice


----------



## miggyb

Baked ziti with Italian sausage layered,inside. Topped with provolone and pecorino/romano.


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast was biscuits and gravy. 

For dinner, salmon with pea salad and carrots from Big Garden Friend for sides. 

Also got too many zukes on hand, need to run a batch of zucchini relish but not enough empty half pint jars on hand. I will get some more tomorrow and try to process it tomorrow night.

This is the time of year where you have to lock up your car or someone will put zucchini in it, the glut part of the growing season.


----------



## krackin

3 or 4 liverwurst sandwiches for lunch. I think simple burgs tonight once I defrag. Fried peppers and tomasto.


----------



## alida

big salad with lettuce,tomatos and chives from my balcony garden plus leftover portuguese rotisserie roasted chicken from my local, well portuguese chicken store. Fresh ontario peaches grown about 30 miles away.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Lunch was leftover fries and cold cut sandwiches. 

Dinner was shell pasta with Italian sausage and a marinara sauce made from tomato powder, and garlic bread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO COWS, 
WHEN I RUN OUT OF JARS I PUT MY COOKED DOWN ZUC RELISH IN BAGGIES & FREEZE. WORKS OUT GREAT & TASTES THE SAME


----------



## krackin

pixiedoodle said:


> MO COWS,
> WHEN I RUN OUT OF JARS I PUT MY COOKED DOWN ZUC RELISH IN BAGGIES & FREEZE. WORKS OUT GREAT & TASTES THE SAME


I've done the same with cuke relish and hot pepper relish. I found it a great time saver.


----------



## Micheal

Had a big garden salad for the evening meal. Blanched the carrots, broccoli, and green beans; tossed in a couple cukes and tomatoes. Also added some beets that I had cooked earlier; all with Italian dressing. Oh, almost forgot had a small piece of steak that I sliced up and tossed in also. Wife liked it so it must have been good.. 
Best thing is I finally got enough small cukes to start a batch of "fresh dill pickles". Now all I have to do is wait the 3-4 days before they are ready......


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> MO COWS,
> WHEN I RUN OUT OF JARS I PUT MY COOKED DOWN ZUC RELISH IN BAGGIES & FREEZE. WORKS OUT GREAT & TASTES THE SAME


That would be ok for home use, but the half pint jars are a big part of my Christmas goody bags so I need to get some in jars too.

Tonight, a sirloin pattie aka hamburger steak with a selection of sides from the leftover collection. Plus cottage cheese and peaches.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was peanut butter banana sandwich, grapes, coffee.
Lunch was salad consisting of yellow squash, jalapeno,grapes,leftover steak thinly sliced, avocado,tomatoes
Supper was chicken burrito consisting of slivers of chicken tenders, jalapeno sliced thinly,avocado, cherry tomatoes,sliced mushrooms all rolled up in tortillas served with salsa, sour cream
no dessert to full.


----------



## greenTgoats

Black beans and rice with salsa, green onions, and banana peppers


----------



## Micheal

Wife has a Dr appt this AM, going to go out for Brunch after. Depending on were we go and time we eat any meal later today will be ahhh "if'n your hungry, fix your own"...


----------



## greenTgoats

Quick oatmeal


----------



## cpnkrunch

Breakfast 2 BLT sandwiches, same thing for dinner last night. dead pig and love apples wrapped in grass, lol. Gonna thaw out some old dead cow and have a steak tonight. Crock pot is full of tomato sauce cooking down. Gotta bale some clover or I would have peach honey in the makin'.


----------



## miggyb

My third night of baked ziti,whew. Tomorrow for supper it's taco night. Homemade taco filling was made today after work. Picking up toppings tomorrow. Either yellow rice or black beans and rice. I can already taste them.


----------



## greenTgoats

Pasta with fresh tomato sauce


----------



## Oregon1986

I need to get more creative with my Atkins meals. Tonight is sirloin steak, parmesan green beans and a hard boiled egg


----------



## alida

baked salmon with a little mayo mixed with dill and lemon on top. Green beans on the side. two peaches for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight. We had breakfast. Had sausage gravy left over so it went over some hash browns. With green eggs, toast and a V8 to round it out.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

breakfast was wheat toast with peanut butter, coffee, grapes
lunch was ham sandwich, roasted peppers,cottage cheese
supper was peanut butter, bananas,tomato sandwich, chips, zesty dill pickle.


----------



## greenTgoats

Rice, steamed broccoli, sweet and spicy peanut sauce


----------



## warrpath4x4

My 6yo picked out dinner tonight, Mac n cheese and tuna fish sandwiches


----------



## Oregon1986

warrpath4x4 said:


> My 6yo picked out dinner tonight, Mac n cheese and tuna fish sandwiches


Sounds yummy


----------



## greenTgoats

Fresh bread & butter


----------



## Micheal

greenTgoats said:


> Fresh bread & butter


and ?????  

Just thinking bout what going to fix for breakfast...... wife suggested pancakes, eggs and maybe ham? Sounds good, but not sure if'n there's any ham? Oh well, I'll do my best.
Gotta check the garden for any idea bout any other meal.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A rare date night, we have date lunch quite often, but date night at decent restaurant is a treat.


----------



## alida

my local Indian food restaurants special of the day is one of my favorites, sweet/sour eggplant with tomato and onion. I'm picking up a order of that for dinner tonight, to have with the last leftover cold chicken and yogurt/cucumbers. I can't make a version of that recipe that I like, and now I don't try anymore. Only 7 hours until dinner....


----------



## MO_cows

Big garden friend came through with another bucket of tomatoes. So it's BLT's for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

YESTERDAY WAS DH'S 69TH BIRTHDAY & HE WANTED TO GO TO CHILIE'S TO EAT. I HAD MADE HIM A CHOC CAKE WITH STAY SOFT CHOC FROSTING (SIMILAR TO CHOC PUDDING). TONITE WE'LL DINE ON CHILI'S LEFTOVERS, BIG RIPE TOMATOES FROM OUR GARDEN & A SLICE OF HIS BIRTHDAY CAKE. EASY!


----------



## miggyb

Tacos were planned and made. I just finished my 5th, topped with Queso Fresco(spelling). jalapenos, salad greens, green onion, sour cream and salsa with 2 helpings of black beans and rice. Now I am going to roll myself over to the big bed and curse myself for being such a glutton. But it was goooood!


----------



## greenTgoats

Micheal said:


> and ?????


Hey it was breakfast


----------



## greenTgoats

Black eyed peas
Apple slices
Roasted okra


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was:last of bananas, so pb & banana sandwich,apricot.
Supper was:grilled chicken thigh, grilled cabbage,roasted peppers sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had taco salad tonight


----------



## warrpath4x4

Chili cheeseburgers with chili fries.


----------



## Oregon1986

warrpath4x4 said:


> Chili cheeseburgers with chili fries.


You're killing me smalls


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Made Chinese noodles with sliced leftover steak, sauteed with mushrooms and zucchini from our garden. Sauce I made with beef bullion, soy sauce, and corn starch. It was delicious, and will have leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Micheal

DD was here last night, I started out making Chili, but after tossing in some grated carrot, zucchini, and green beans think I ended up more with a Chili stew - sorta....  
Anyway it must have come out O.K. as it's gone. Well, DD did take what was left home with her. She even took the remaining Bisquick biscuits - darn.
Breakfast for me; so far is Orange juice and toast, wife hasn't mentioned wanting anything sooooo - as to later?


----------



## pixiedoodle

GIANT CONTAINER OF OUR GARDEN TOMS. PAST THEIR PRIME SO SKINNED THEM & RAN THRU THE NINJA, ADDED CHOPPED BEL PEPPER & CELERY, SUGAR , SALT & PEPPER & HAVE THEM SIMMERING IN A GIANT POT ON STOVE TOP .I WILL THICKEN IN ANOTHER HOUR OR MORE THEN CAN THEM UP TOM. AFTER I HAVE SEEN THE HEART RYTHM SPECIALIST. THIS SMELLS SOOOOO GOOD!


----------



## pixiedoodle

ended up with 13 cool whip containers of tom soup concentrate. decided it was easier at this point in my life to store them all on hthose tubs in the frzr. once it thaws & i add milk it will taste the same as if i canned it. smells wonderful & used u a huge big bowl of toms. still have another huge stainless bowl of more toms ripening on the counter. will share more of them with friends. don't think we'll need more soup till next yr & maybe i will be up to canning it this time next yr.?


----------



## Oregon1986

Eh had lettuce tacos again,boring


----------



## MO_cows

Beefy baked beans and green salad.


----------



## miggyb

Leftover tacos for me,also. I wrapped everything rice and beans,filling and toppings in a big flour tortillas and christened it "Burrito". Still leftovers, though,still good.


----------



## Micheal

Had an easy night yesterday, wife was happy with "last minute" spaghetti. Since I always keep a jar of Ragu on hand - super mushroom style (only one I'll use) - all I had to do was cook the pasta....
Right now scrambled eggs seem to be the breakfast of choice, add in toast and coffee/juice and taa-daa.
If the showers stop I'll be going out to the garden for lunch and supper planning; maybe super salads for both?


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having grilled seasoned cedar plank salmon, grilled romaine salad, and grilled mini peppers. It's a cool, but nastily humid day.


----------



## miggyb

Pasta and a sauce made from canned Italian cherry tomatoes> My market always has odds and ends, grab them if you like them, because they won't be back. I'm sorry I only bought 2 cans. Olive oil, a lot of red pepper flakes, a lot of sliced garlic, onion,basil,salt,a bit of sugar and oregano. When the pasta was almost done I put it in with the sauce to finish cooking and to soak up all the delicious flavors. The whole meal was about a half hour,total. I'm packed! I love this thread but I believe I'm putting on some weight.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a one skillet wonder with some pre-cooked cheddar brats that my dad bought for some reason, with potatoes, peppers, onions, kind of a hash. And we'll work on the green salad again. 

I think since it's Friday night, I need dessert. Some form of Jack n coke. The fireball flavored or good old black label...decisions, decisions.


----------



## greenTgoats

Black bean salad


----------



## Oregon1986

Burger patties with cheddar and an over easy egg


----------



## Irish Pixie

An easy go to supper, and it's hubby's fav, pepperoncini roast with tiny potatoes. I'll add some type of veggie, maybe sliced cukes with balsamic dressing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WHAATEVER LEFTOVERS ARE IN THE FRIDGE WILL GET MADE INTO SOMETHING GOOD & EDIBLE. NO "NEW" COOKING TODAY OR TOM.. USE IT UP FOR THE WEEKEND & START FRESH ON MONDAY.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Recipe I collected off Facebook.
Roast, cubed potatoes, cubed onion,carrots,fresh tomatoes,fresh peppers,bay leaf,,rice,chili powder and a dash of hot sauce.
Throw broccoli in at last.
Later will thicken for stew.
Then if anything left made into pot pies.
Nothing left.
Have to cook again.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight. Pork chops with ginger, honey, soy sauce glaze. Carrots from big garden friend cooked with similar seasoning. And the last of the green salad.


----------



## miggyb

Easy supper tonight. Ramen noodles with strips of beef and a couple of poached eggs on top. Beef and eggs cooked in the ramen broth first. 2 eggs for me and 1 for the doggie. He loves poached runny egg yolk. He eats the egg first and anything under it. You can't make a cleaner cut, eats it right down to the plate, then he works on the eggless sides. He's a funny little guy loves the ramen. Nothing like watching a dog slurp noodles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

miggyb said:


> Easy supper tonight. Ramen noodles with strips of beef and a couple of poached eggs on top. Beef and eggs cooked in the ramen broth first. 2 eggs for me and 1 for the doggie. He loves poached runny egg yolk. He eats the egg first and anything under it. You can't make a cleaner cut, eats it right down to the plate, then he works on the eggless sides. He's a funny little guy loves the ramen. Nothing like watching a dog slurp noodles.


DH and I lived on that and pot pies in college. It's easy and tasty.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking about low country shrimp and grits for tomorrow's supper. I have to have it done by 2 pm as DH is working overtime on the evening shift.


----------



## alida

toast and cheese tonight. I went to the farmers market and the sales on strawberries and peaches and vegetables oh so good! After bringing home far too much I made 7-8oz jars of orange strawberry jam, 7- 8oz jars of peach and raspberry jam, and 6-16 oz jars of dilled green bean pickles. I still have a 6qt basket of tomatos to deal with tomorrow, though I may just eat some of those everyday and not freeze any. And that's why I had toast with cheese for dinner.


----------



## tlrnnp67

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm trying yet another recipe for goulash. I've been trying for the last few years to make a goulash like Dh remembers "from his youth", ie. like his mother used to make. :grin: It's not a Hungarian goulash, more a macaroni with several different types of canned tomato products, and some paprika. Hopefully, this will be it.


My mother made that for us as well when we were kids, and we called it goulash too. It's really called American chop suey. There are tons of recipes out there if you want to Google it.  She caramelized the onions in oil first and added a ton of chile powder to release the essential oils/flavor before adding anything else. And we never had meat in ours. Just would not be the same with it - we were dirt poor but never realized it.

My mother could burn water when she cooked, but that's actually one of my favorite dishes from my childhood. Thanks for the reminder... She and my dad are long gone, but I miss them every day.

Tonight was steak fajitas. My mouth is burning because I overdid the jalapenos in the pico de gallo.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm trying yet another recipe for goulash. I've been trying for the last few years to make a goulash like Dh remembers "from his youth", ie. like his mother used to make. :grin: It's not a Hungarian goulash, more a macaroni with several different types of canned tomato products, and some paprika. Hopefully, this will be it.


How did it turn out? I can understand the difficulty. There are a number of things my mom made that I may or may not remember well enough how she actually did it (similar or dissimilar with the recipe). I don't know how long you have been working on this, but my first thought is that differences in the pasta itself may make enough difference for it to be the same or not.


----------



## tlrnnp67

miggyb said:


> Easy supper tonight. Ramen noodles with strips of beef and a couple of poached eggs on top. Beef and eggs cooked in the ramen broth first. 2 eggs for me and 1 for the doggie. He loves poached runny egg yolk. He eats the egg first and anything under it. You can't make a cleaner cut, eats it right down to the plate, then he works on the eggless sides. He's a funny little guy loves the ramen. Nothing like watching a dog slurp noodles.


You just made my day with that post.... Off to love on my pup.


----------



## Micheal

Easy meal planning yesterday - DD took wife out for most the day. Don't remember if I really ate lunch; how's that for a memorable meal when you can't remember eating.  Anyway 2 grilled ham and cheddar cheese sandwiches for the evening with 2 fresh dill pickles. That I remember...   
Today toast and OJ so far, DD hinted that Holubtsi (pigs in a blanket) would make for a "neat Sunday meal".... and to call her if'n it happens.


----------



## Irish Pixie

tlrnnp67 said:


> My mother made that for us as well when we were kids, and we called it goulash too. It's really called American chop suey. There are tons of recipes out there if you want to Google it.  She caramelized the onions in oil first and added a ton of chile powder to release the essential oils/flavor before adding anything else. And we never had meat in ours. Just would not be the same with it - we were dirt poor but never realized it.
> 
> My mother could burn water when she cooked, but that's actually one of my favorite dishes from my childhood. Thanks for the reminder... She and my dad are long gone, but I miss them every day.
> 
> Tonight was steak fajitas. My mouth is burning because I overdid the jalapenos in the pico de gallo.


It was the recipe that he remembered, and there wasn't even a smidge of paprika. I caught him standing on the porch, eating it cold. :smile:


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> How did it turn out? I can understand the difficulty. There are a number of things my mom made that I may or may not remember well enough how she actually did it (similar or dissimilar with the recipe). I don't know how long you have been working on this, but my first thought is that differences in the pasta itself may make enough difference for it to be the same or not.


Very well, it was the recipe that he remembered, or at least close enough to pass. One of the few things he did recall was that it was made with macaroni elbows. 

I only remember two types of pasta as a kid- elbows and spaghetti. My mother wasn't an imaginative cook tho.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i never had pasta let alone spgty growing up. i take that back, i got ebow macaroni in goulash but we never had spgty with sauce or anything of that sort. lots of sandwiches or bread & butter in the middle of the table to go along wiht the meal. very very simple menu...bolony, waffles, pancakes, veg soup she called stew, lots & lots of beans & pone. had my first salad when i was about 23.... it seems i didn't get out much... however, i am a very creative cook as an adult...use it up is the motto around here! today we will finish off the leftovers, whatever they may be. fridge getting empty so time for a grocery trip.


----------



## miggyb

QUOTE="Irish Pixie, post: 7921601, member: 26190"]I'm thinking about low country shrimp and grits for tomorrow's supper. I have to have it done by 2 pm as DH is working overtime on the evening shift.[/QUOTE]
[
Mmmm,that sounds good. Never could cook grits good enough for my wife. She would say they were fine and then a di


Irish Pixie said:


> It was the recipe that he remembered, and there wasn't even a smidge of paprika. I caught him standing on the porch, eating it cold. :smile:


Eating it cold translates as Mmmmgood!


----------



## MO_cows

A scramble for breakfast this morning. With chopped spinach out of the freezer, leftover cheddar sausage hash from the frig. Onion bagels with cream cheese and sliced tomatoes made it a hearty meal. We will probably coast through lunch.

Got split chicken breasts thawing but haven't decided what to make yet. Probably some version of chicken and rice.


----------



## miggyb

Nice and easy Sunday supper. Chix leg quarters were on sale a 10lb bag for $7.90. Oven BBQ with Sweet Baby Rays and cooked my rice with unsweetened pineapple juice and soy sauce. Very tasty. Chicken leg quarters are in my future for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled ratatouille


----------



## light rain

We're having left-over pork roast, corn on the cob, a garden salad, re-heated potatoes and maybe a peach Outshine bar. Went out and munched on some green nettle seeds. No prickly nasties and no ill effects, yet... Plan to harvest and dry a bunch for wintertime...

Also got to pick, rinse and dry a lot of black currant leaves for the off season. As warm as it is, ya know winter is right around the corner...


----------



## Micheal

Late yesterday had chick thighs, done in the crock pot, a cuke, tomato, & red onion salad, and beet greens. 
Took the beets and pickled them for today. Now I have to come up with something to go with the beets? Humm, cold chicken, pickled beets, and _____?


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was an emergency sleepover at Nonnie's house last night by all three grands and their parents. Middle grand flushed something down the toilet that almost, but not quite, made it to the street. It's fixed now, and the middle grand says he "swowwy, and he'll never do it again." We had take out Chinese, which surprisingly all the kids like.

Tonight we're having burgers and something... I'm still cleaning stickiness from nearly every surface in the cabin.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> An easy go to supper, and it's hubby's fav, pepperoncini roast with tiny potatoes. I'll add some type of veggie, maybe sliced cukes with balsamic dressing.


That sounds delicious


----------



## Oregon1986

Ribeye tonight with cauliflower "potato" salad


----------



## tlrnnp67

Irish Pixie said:


> There was an emergency sleepover at Nonnie's house last night by all three grands and their parents. Middle grand flushed something down the toilet that almost, but not quite, made it to the street. It's fixed now, and the middle grand says he "swowwy, and he'll never do it again." We had take out Chinese, which surprisingly all the kids like.
> 
> Tonight we're having burgers and something... I'm still cleaning stickiness from nearly every surface in the cabin.


A nuisance for them turned into a blessing for all of you.


----------



## tlrnnp67

Oregon1986 said:


> Ribeye tonight with cauliflower "potato" salad


Please share your recipe for the "potato" salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch, grocery shopping, errands, etc. I'm not sure where we're going yet tho.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne has been gone since Saturday but our boy and his fiancé (as of Sunday) was here so I fixed a pot of chili yesterday. They both loved that, I will most likely be having leftovers for several days now.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday planned on chicken, pickled beets and ______?
Ended up with cheeseburgers with tomato slices and French fries. 
Can't go wrong now cause I guess I'll just try for left-overs tonight - sure got enough of a choice.......


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, brats. DH went to the store this weekend to get lil smokies for his eclipse luncheon at work, apparently the Hy vee brats were calling to him from the meat case.

Tonight, salmon with a pasta salad and some cottage cheese and peaches.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Crockpot pork with home canned Mexican chilies (The ones that didn't seal) and green enchilada sauce. White rice with spices, lots of cumin. Served on tortillas with corn on the cob. 

Next year I need to make some enchilada sauce.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> There was an emergency sleepover at Nonnie's house last night by all three grands and their parents. Middle grand flushed something down the toilet that almost, but not quite, made it to the street. It's fixed now, and the middle grand says he "swowwy, and he'll never do it again." We had take out Chinese, which surprisingly all the kids like.
> 
> Tonight we're having burgers and something... I'm still cleaning stickiness from nearly every surface in the cabin.






Irish Pixie said:


> Very well, it was the recipe that he remembered, or at least close enough to pass. One of the few things he did recall was that it was made with macaroni elbows.
> 
> I only remember two types of pasta as a kid- elbows and spaghetti. My mother wasn't an imaginative cook tho.


I am happy to hear that it worked out well!


----------



## Oregon1986

tlrnnp67 said:


> Please share your recipe for the "potato" salad.


Fil made it and from what I could tell it was steamed cauliflower put through a ricer,mayo,celery, onion and pickle. It was very good


----------



## Irish Pixie

The big downstairs freezer is acting shady, and had started to thaw a bit when it was discovered. It looks like it's working again but it makes me nervous. We're having steak. Again. I like steak and I'm getting a bit sick of it. I thought I'd cook mushrooms and onions to go with it for something different.


----------



## miggyb

I made a big nacho plate out of 6 corn tortillas, that I fried in oil and put a salad of red onion and greens in the middle of it. The sour cream,salsa and Queso Fresco (sp) cheese made a tasty dressing for the salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight it was pork chops with pasta salad and some cooked carrots on the side.


----------



## dsmythe

I put 2 fryers in to brine this evening. I am getting the smoker ready to smoke them Thursday. We will have home made mac and cheese and black eyed peas and corn bread...yum, yum
Dsmythe


----------



## Oregon1986

Pork chops and salad tonight


----------



## greenTgoats

Stuffed bell peppers


----------



## Jlynnp

I didn't eat supper tonight, just didn't feel good. I think it is nerves as my surgery is less than a week away. DH and DS had left over stew.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today DH started a new job (nurse administrator) and requested goulash (American chop suey). I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## miggyb

Irish Pixie said:


> Today DH started a new job (nurse administrator) and requested goulash (American chop suey). I'm happy to oblige.


I guess it was,good!


----------



## Micheal

Gosh, seems like everyone is going to be making or made Goulash....... DD was here last night and helped finish off the leftovers. Since she is coming back tonight she asked if'n I'd make goulash... 
Mine is made with grd beef, elbows, tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, grated carrots, onion, celery, and mushrooms; may even toss in some zucchini and green beans.... Oh salt, pepper, and oregano for spices.
As I got out the orange juice this AM it seems strange not to have a menu full of leftovers still in the fridge. Oh well, I'm sure this to will change.


----------



## miggyb

Jlynnp said:


> I didn't eat supper tonight, just didn't feel good. I think it is nerves as my surgery is less than a week away. DH and DS had left over stew.


Best wishes, could never eat before an operation,either.


----------



## MO_cows

Sirloin patties aka hamburger steak. With haricot vert sauteed with Vidalia onion, and we worked on the pasta salad again. It was only 8 oz of pasta but we have been watching our portion size I guess is why it's lasting so long.

Starting to look like Mother Hubbard's cupboard around here. No veggies from big garden friend for a couple weeks, longer than that since I grocery shopped. So tomorrow night I will go stock up and probably grab a Papa Murphy's for dinner.


----------



## Oregon1986

Pork roast,mashed potatoes and gravy and peas for family. I am having pork roast, green beans and salad


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled potatoes and grilled okra (most certainly separate lol)


----------



## pixiedoodle

ended up eating at burger king after getting thelatest heart ecco scan. jr burgers with drink & fries, i ate half & dh finished off his & the rest of mine. nice for a change & didn't have to worry about rounding up a meal after an hour scan & the waiting at the hosp. eve had an ice cream ocne there hich we think is actually a great treat.


----------



## miggyb

I quickly fried some thin sliced chix breast in olive oil and garlic, with white rice, fried in the pan to take advantage of the chix juices mixed with the olive oil. I thought it as delicious. My pooch,not so much, flipped the plate with his nose, turned around and peed on the floor.Luckily I serve him on a big pee pad, as he usually displays his displeasure in this manner. Not often, but I stay prepared. The harsh critic decided to go hungry, he's porky, anyways. It doesn't hurt him to miss a meal. Little does he know, a bath tomorrow and the vet for his shots. Is it wrong, to chuckle? The rest of the package of chix breast thickly sliced lengthwise and is in a pineapple, ginger,shallots, soy and worcestershire marinade for a camping trip, with my daughters and grand daughters.'Tater salad and corn on the cob rounds out the menu.


----------



## miggyb

pixiedoodle said:


> ended up eating at burger king after getting thelatest heart ecco scan. jr burgers with drink & fries, i ate half & dh finished off his & the rest of mine. nice for a change & didn't have to worry about rounding up a meal after an hour scan & the waiting at the hosp. eve had an ice cream ocne there hich we think is actually a great treat.


Oh, it is!


----------



## Skamp

miggyb said:


> I quickly fried some thin sliced chix breast in olive oil and garlic, with white rice, fried in the pan to take advantage of the chix juices mixed with the olive oil. I thought it as delicious. My pooch,not so much, flipped the plate with his nose, turned around and peed on the floor.Luckily I serve him on a big pee pad, as he usually displays his displeasure in this manner. Not often, but I stay prepared. The harsh critic decided to go hungry, he's porky, anyways. It doesn't hurt him to miss a meal. Little does he know, a bath tomorrow and the vet for his shots. Is it wrong, to chuckle? The rest of the package of chix breast thickly sliced lengthwise and is in a pineapple, ginger,shallots, soy and worcestershire marinade for a camping trip, with my daughters and grand daughters.'Tater salad and corn on the cob rounds out the menu.



A "pooch" peeing on the floor is obnoxious, assuming it's not less than a few month old pup. A "pooch" peeing on the floor in a cooking thread is atrocious.


----------



## alida

miggyb said:


> I quickly fried some thin sliced chix breast in olive oil and garlic, with white rice, fried in the pan to take advantage of the chix juices mixed with the olive oil. I thought it as delicious. My pooch,not so much, flipped the plate with his nose, turned around and peed on the floor.Luckily I serve him on a big pee pad, as he usually displays his displeasure in this manner. Not often, but I stay prepared. The harsh critic decided to go hungry, he's porky, anyways. It doesn't hurt him to miss a meal. Little does he know, a bath tomorrow and the vet for his shots. Is it wrong, to chuckle? The rest of the package of chix breast thickly sliced lengthwise and is in a pineapple, ginger,shallots, soy and worcestershire marinade for a camping trip, with my daughters and grand daughters.'Tater salad and corn on the cob rounds out the menu.


No, I don't think it's wrong to chuckle. I laughed when I read your description of his behavior. i wonder if he realized that was his one chance at dinner today. I suspect that your daughters and grands will enjoy the marinated chicken quite a bit on your camping adventures.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skamp said:


> A "pooch" peeing on the floor is obnoxious, assuming it's not less than a few month old pup. A "pooch" peeing on the floor in a cooking thread is atrocious.


It's not very nice to post obnoxiously, especially on a cooking thread. Just sayin'.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing low country shrimp and grits today. Yum.


----------



## Micheal

Worked in the woods most the day no cooking for me  EBA pizza for supper and even left over cold pizza for breakfast ... Did have to go and get it though.

Question: In my sheltered life I never knew there was a thing such as "Spanish style spaghetti." Anyone know what this is or how it's made?


----------



## alida

I'm going to a wedding tomorrow as the brides attendant. It's a simple city hall wedding, 10 people including the couple, with a nice lunch afterwards, plus cake back at their home which is on the same street I live on. At the moment though the wedding cake is sitting in my fridge, tall enough that I had to remove one shelf so that they could fit it in. Once the cake delivery people closed my fridge door I decided that it wouldn't be opened again until they removed the cake tomorrow. I wasn't taking a chance on dropping anything on it. 

So I went out with the bride for fish & chips and some pre-wedding wine. What better reason could there be to indulge in fish & chips than concern for the safety of a wedding cake?  

It's going to be a wonderful day tomorrow,this couple were meant to be together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was peanut butter and banana sandwich, peach
Lunch was fried green tomatoes, fried cucumbers sandwich, peach
Supper was grilled pork steak, grilled jalapenos, grilled corn on cob.
No desert too full.


----------



## Evons hubby

Making salsa and sgetti sauce most of the day, cleaned up the leftover burrito makings from last nights supper. Thinking about eggplant lasagna for tomorrow's supper.... Have to see where that goes tomorrow.


----------



## Oregon1986

Had baked chicken,green beans and celery with cream cheese. Just finished making the kids blueberry banana bread


----------



## Irish Pixie

DH picked out ginormous bone in pork chops to grill tonight, along with seasoned baby summer squash from the garden. I'm adding browned butter gnocchi with spinach.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Breakfast was peanut butter and banana sandwich, peach
> Lunch was fried green tomatoes, fried cucumbers sandwich, peach
> Supper was grilled pork steak, grilled jalapenos, grilled corn on cob.
> No desert too full.


WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A FRIED CUCUMBER SANDWICH?


----------



## pixiedoodle

was out of afib long enough to go grocery shoping with dh. seems like it took a long time but then i helped carry it in & re-packaged everything & put it all away. wow. i am tired now. will need a nap this afternoon. haven't ckd for afib but cn't feel it right now if it is there, which is a good thing in my books.
having an assortment of leftovers today. tom. i may cook up something new, depending on if the leftovers are all gone.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, chicken marsala with green salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Evons hubby

pixiedoodle said:


> was out of afib long enough to go grocery shoping with dh. seems like it took a long time but then i helped carry it in & re-packaged everything & put it all away. wow. i am tired now. will need a nap this afternoon. haven't ckd for afib but cn't feel it right now if it is there, which is a good thing in my books.
> having an assortment of leftovers today. tom. i may cook up something new, depending on if the leftovers are all gone.


I can still remember how good it was to be out of a fib. The doc stopped my heart and restarted it, felt great for a week then went out of rhythm again. That was in 05 or 06. Haven't been back in rhythm since. I've learned to live with it and take smaller bites in life. Been all day today but I now have a canner load (17 pints) of salsa and sgetti sauce in jars, sitting on stove waiting for canner to build pressure now.


----------



## greenTgoats

bean salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I can still remember how good it was to be out of a fib. The doc stopped my heart and restarted it, felt great for a week then went out of rhythm again. That was in 05 or 06. Haven't been back in rhythm since. I've learned to live with it and take smaller bites in life. Been all day today but I now have a canner load (17 pints) of salsa and sgetti sauce in jars, sitting on stove waiting for canner to build pressure now.


 I HAVE HAD THE HEART SHICKED 3 TIES & IT WENT BACK INT SINUS RYHTHM BUT IT DIDN'T LAST. GOING TO BE GETTING A PACEMAKER IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. AFIB USE TO BE NOW & THEN, RIGHT NOW IT IS NEARLY EVERYDAY. I HATE IT. FEEL HORRIBLE WHEN IN AFIB & FEEL HUMAN WHEN I AM NOT. NEED MIRRAL VALVE REPAIR WHICH I HOPE IS SOON. NAY GO TO MAYO CINIC IN SCOTTSDALE FOR THAT. 
17 PTS OF TOM PRODUCT IS A LOT OF WORK..DONE IT FOR 44 YRS.... I AM COOKING UP MY TOM JUICE, SPGTY SAUCES & STEWED TOMS TIS YR & FRZNG THEM IN COOL WHIP CONTAINERS. DON'T HAVE THE STRENGTH TO CAN THIS YR. TOM. I'M USING THE LAST OF THE RIPE TOMS & SOME FROM THE FRZR TO MAKE PASTA RED SAUCE. ALL OF THE PASTA SAUCES HAVE APRX 500 MG SODIUM PER SERVING !! I CAN'T HAVE IT. THE ONE THAT DIDN'T WAS FIVE BUCKS A JAR!! I WILL BE MAKING MY OWN, COOK IT DOWN & FRZ IN CONTAINERS...NO SODIUM. IT WILL BE FULL OF CHUNKS OF TOMS, CELERY, ONIONS ETC & GOOD ITALIAN SEASONINGS, COOKED DOWN TILL THICK.
THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR AFIB WITH ME. I NEVER HEARD F IT TILL I GOT IT!


----------



## Jlynnp

DH has a-fib as well, in fact he was in it most of the day yesterday. He has had ablation done once and says he will not go through it again. It is not a fun condition to have but at his recent visit with his provider at the VA it seems he may well be suffering from Graves Disease which can be the cause of the fib and several other problems. We are waiting for more testing to be done.


----------



## Skamp

pixiedoodle said:


> I HAVE HAD THE HEART SHICKED 3 TIES & IT WENT BACK INT SINUS RYHTHM BUT IT DIDN'T LAST. GOING TO BE GETTING A PACEMAKER IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. AFIB USE TO BE NOW & THEN, RIGHT NOW IT IS NEARLY EVERYDAY. I HATE IT. FEEL HORRIBLE WHEN IN AFIB & FEEL HUMAN WHEN I AM NOT. NEED MIRRAL VALVE REPAIR WHICH I HOPE IS SOON. NAY GO TO MAYO CINIC IN SCOTTSDALE FOR THAT.
> 17 PTS OF TOM PRODUCT IS A LOT OF WORK..DONE IT FOR 44 YRS.... I AM COOKING UP MY TOM JUICE, SPGTY SAUCES & STEWED TOMS TIS YR & FRZNG THEM IN COOL WHIP CONTAINERS. DON'T HAVE THE STRENGTH TO CAN THIS YR. TOM. I'M USING THE LAST OF THE RIPE TOMS & SOME FROM THE FRZR TO MAKE PASTA RED SAUCE. ALL OF THE PASTA SAUCES HAVE APRX 500 MG SODIUM PER SERVING !! I CAN'T HAVE IT. THE ONE THAT DIDN'T WAS FIVE BUCKS A JAR!! I WILL BE MAKING MY OWN, COOK IT DOWN & FRZ IN CONTAINERS...NO SODIUM. IT WILL BE FULL OF CHUNKS OF TOMS, CELERY, ONIONS ETC & GOOD ITALIAN SEASONINGS, COOKED DOWN TILL THICK.
> THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR AFIB WITH ME. I NEVER HEARD F IT TILL I GOT IT!



I'M GLAD YOU HAVE THE ENERGY TO


pixiedoodle said:


> I HAVE HAD THE HEART SHICKED 3 TIES & IT WENT BACK INT SINUS RYHTHM BUT IT DIDN'T LAST. GOING TO BE GETTING A PACEMAKER IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. AFIB USE TO BE NOW & THEN, RIGHT NOW IT IS NEARLY EVERYDAY. I HATE IT. FEEL HORRIBLE WHEN IN AFIB & FEEL HUMAN WHEN I AM NOT. NEED MIRRAL VALVE REPAIR WHICH I HOPE IS SOON. NAY GO TO MAYO CINIC IN SCOTTSDALE FOR THAT.
> 17 PTS OF TOM PRODUCT IS A LOT OF WORK..DONE IT FOR 44 YRS.... I AM COOKING UP MY TOM JUICE, SPGTY SAUCES & STEWED TOMS TIS YR & FRZNG THEM IN COOL WHIP CONTAINERS. DON'T HAVE THE STRENGTH TO CAN THIS YR. TOM. I'M USING THE LAST OF THE RIPE TOMS & SOME FROM THE FRZR TO MAKE PASTA RED SAUCE. ALL OF THE PASTA SAUCES HAVE APRX 500 MG SODIUM PER SERVING !! I CAN'T HAVE IT. THE ONE THAT DIDN'T WAS FIVE BUCKS A JAR!! I WILL BE MAKING MY OWN, COOK IT DOWN & FRZ IN CONTAINERS...NO SODIUM. IT WILL BE FULL OF CHUNKS OF TOMS, CELERY, ONIONS ETC & GOOD ITALIAN SEASONINGS, COOKED DOWN TILL THICK.
> THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR AFIB WITH ME. I NEVER HEARD F IT TILL I GOT IT!


I'M GLAD YOU HAVE THE ENERGY TOO SHOUT!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixiedoodle said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A FRIED CUCUMBER SANDWICH?


I take cucumber, peel it.
Slice long way like Zucchini dredge in flour with salt, pepper,seasonings, fry, drain on paper towel.
Place on bread. 
Eat.
Mighty Good!


----------



## Skamp

pixiedoodle said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A FRIED CUCUMBER...........


AND I SHOUT, COOK IN A NEUTRAL OIL.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight was tacos,mine wrapped in Napa cabbage. Down 17 lbs so I'm filling good


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skamp said:


> I'M GLAD YOU HAVE THE ENERGY TO
> 
> 
> I'M GLAD YOU HAVE THE ENERGY TOO SHOUT!


I see you have the energy to be rude again. Pixiedoodle has explained that she doesn't see well, so she types in capitals.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Two (because DH says one is simply not enough) pesto pizzas. Delish.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SORRY GUYS FOR THE "SHOUTING". I HAVE VISUAL ISSUES & IT DOESN'T LOOK ALL THAT LARGE ON MY SCREEN... I COULD TAKE THE OPTION OF NOT PARTICIPATING IF THAT WOULD IMPROVE YOUR OBVIOUS "SHOUTING" ISSUES. CERTAIANLY WOULDN'T WANT ANYONE ELSE TO SUFFER THRU MY LACK OF GOOD VISISON.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> SORRY GUYS FOR THE "SHOUTING". I HAVE VISUAL ISSUES & IT DOESN'T LOOK ALL THAT LARGE ON MY SCREEN... I COULD TAKE THE OPTION OF NOT PARTICIPATING IF THAT WOULD IMPROVE YOUR OBVIOUS "SHOUTING" ISSUES. CERTAIANLY WOULDN'T WANT ANYONE ELSE TO SUFFER THRU MY LACK OF GOOD VISISON.


Don't change because a single poster is rude...


----------



## MO_cows

No matter how much you menu plan, sometimes just winging it comes up with something better. I had plain yogurt at the expiration date, strawberries but no cream or cakes to turn them into dessert, and Italian bread leftover from last night's garlic toast. So breakfast was french toast with yogurt/honey/vanilla sauce and strawberries. With bacon, too.

It's raining now but if it clears out soon enough, dinner will be grilled. Steak with a foil pouch of potatoes, carrots, peppers and onion. With green salad.


----------



## Oregon1986

I'm thinking of butchering a few of my hens today,depends if I can get enough motivation. Youngest kept me up all night,guess Jurassic Park was a bad idea to let him watch


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> No matter how much you menu plan, sometimes just winging it comes up with something better. I had plain yogurt at the expiration date, strawberries but no cream or cakes to turn them into dessert, and Italian bread leftover from last night's garlic toast. So breakfast was french toast with yogurt/honey/vanilla sauce and strawberries. With bacon, too.
> 
> It's raining now but if it clears out soon enough, dinner will be grilled. Steak with a foil pouch of potatoes, carrots, peppers and onion. With green salad.


SOUNDS GOOD . IT WILL TAKE ME ALL DAY & MAYBE PART OF TOM TO COOK THIS PASTA SAUCE DOWN TILL IT'S AS THICK AS A JAR OF PREGO. COULD ADD FLOUR TOWARD THE END IF I GET TIRED OF MESSING WITH IT BUT WILLL HOLD OUT TILL EVENING. HOPE IT IS GOOD.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife and I have had a stomach flu since Friday of last week so all last week was ramen, soup, or hot dogs. Last night we went to a casino buffet for my aunts birthday dinner, the smoked beef brisket was the best I have ever had.


----------



## greenTgoats

Sandwiches with
Hummus or mayonnaise
Cucumbers
Tomatoes
Lettuce
Green onions
Sweet peppers
Banana peppers
Hot peppers
Carrots


----------



## Oregon1986

I had a chef salad,was pretty good


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today starts DH's vacation, and will be busy with errands, grocery shopping, picking up our granddaughter for the fair tomorrow, and I desperately need a pedicure. I think we're going to Outback for a late lunch, and I'll fix a snack for us when we get home. 

Tomorrow will be fair food!! No clue what I want first tho. :grin:


----------



## alida

After a weekend attending wedding events with all the wonderful and different foods that involved I'm looking forward to a few simpler meals this week. I made a pot of minestrone soup on Sunday,heavy of the vegetables, and that's what I'm having for dinner tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HOMEMADE PASTA SAUCE & PASTA TONITE WITH SMALL SALAD.


----------



## MO_cows

Got split chicken breasts in the crock pot with chiles, garlic, onion, etc. and some chicken broth. Will shred the meat for burritos tonight, and strain and then thicken the cooking broth into gravy to coat the meat before stuffing the burritos. It kicks up the flavor of chicken and chiles both in the burrito, really makes them taste good and be nice and moist. It's kind of like "down home cooking meets Tex-Mex" - but I need to find a more appetizing name for this technique than "wet burritos".


----------



## greenTgoats

Burrito bowl with
Rice
Pinto beans
Salsa
Lettuce
Tomatoes
Hot peppers
Sweet peppers
Banana peppers
Green onions
Corn


----------



## greenTgoats

Apple crisp


----------



## Micheal

Went to the NYS fair yesterday - alone. Really enjoyed getting away from the "daily grind" of _____. And being a senior I got in for free.
On the way home I stopped at the Indians (casino) and feasted on their buffet, great variety and all good!
Back to normal today...... eggs over-easy and toast calling my name. Well as soon as I fix them;  wife is saying me too.... 
Got to check the garden to see what will be for later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> Got split chicken breasts in the crock pot with chiles, garlic, onion, etc. and some chicken broth. Will shred the meat for burritos tonight, and strain and then thicken the cooking broth into gravy to coat the meat before stuffing the burritos. It kicks up the flavor of chicken and chiles both in the burrito, really makes them taste good and be nice and moist. It's kind of like "down home cooking meets Tex-Mex" - but I need to find a more appetizing name for this technique than "wet burritos".


MAN DOES THAT EVER SOUND DELISH!! SEND SOME TO KANSAS WILL YOU?


----------



## pixiedoodle

HAD LEFTOVER PASTA & HOMEMADE SALT FREE PASTA SAUCE FROM OUR GARDEN TOMS FROM YEST. EVEN BETTER TODAY THAN YEST. HAD A BIG BOWL OF FRESH PEELED TOMS CHUNKS SITTING IN THEIR JUICES THAT WE ADDED TO THE PASTA. MAN WAS THAT EVER GOOD!! STILL TOO MANY TOMS TO EAT & NOT ENOUGH TO DO ANYTHING ELSE BUT SHARE WITH NEIGHBORS. LOVE THEM WHILE WE HAVE THEM. VINES ARE 50% DEAD BUT THINK THEY WILL KEEP PRODUCING ENOUGH TO ENJOY TILL THE FIRST HARD FREEZE.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight dad went to town for taco Tuesday with his lady friend so me and DH worked on leftovers. Made some croutons to jazz up the salad and they were good. Never made them before but definitely will again.


----------



## greenTgoats

Bean salad
Grilled carrots


----------



## Oregon1986

Ribeye,mmmm beef


----------



## light rain

Ribeye too tonight with a little A-1. Saving part for tomorrow. Also had a couple of ripe figs earlier.
Tomorrow will be a higher carb meal because I need to pick up 750 lbs. of pea gravel and unload and stack it. Don't think I'll have the energy to spread it tomorrow... Trying to get this finished up in case the lady wants to have a party on Labor Day. ‍


----------



## pixiedoodle

TEENY-TINY ROAST BEEF WITH POTS & CARROTS IN THE NESCO FOR DH'S EVENING MEAL. WILL MAKE A BIT OF GRAVY FOR HIM TO GO WITH IT. IF ANY LEFTOVERS HE'LL FINISH IT OFF TOM. LEFTOVER BROTH WILL GO TO THE FRZR FOR SOUP THIS WINTER OR I COULD USE HIS BEEF SCRAPS WITH THE BROTH & MAKE SOME NOOLDES & BEEF FOR LATER INTO THE FALL OR WINTER. GOT ORNAGE JELLO LEFTOVER FOR TONITES SWEET TREAT.


----------



## greenTgoats

Leftovers


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Made homemade spaghetti sauce yesterday.
Got it all canned up but two cups.
Getting ready to start prepping for freezer meals this week.
Making spaghetti bowls, great way to use up leftovers.
Making Zuchinni boats for lunch and freezer meals.
While using muffin tins will be making up biscuits and gravy boats, for freezer meals.
supper have clue.
Breakfast was the last peanut butter and banana sandwich.
Getting tired, got to grate up 3 zuchinni up for bread, noodles, lasgna noodles,roll ups .
Trying to up garden produce up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Made homemade spaghetti sauce yesterday.
> Got it all canned up but two cups.
> Getting ready to start prepping for freezer meals this week.
> Making spaghetti bowls, great way to use up leftovers.
> Making Zuchinni boats for lunch and freezer meals.
> While using muffin tins will be making up biscuits and gravy boats, for freezer meals.
> supper have clue.
> Breakfast was the last peanut butter and banana sandwich.
> Getting tired, got to grate up 3 zuchinni up for bread, noodles, lasgna noodles,roll ups .
> Trying to up garden produce up.


tell us what spgty bowls are. also biscut & gravy boats??


----------



## Back2Basix

Ok, start drooling. Grilled Rabbit with hickory smoking chips marinated in garlic, rosemary, and EVOO, blanketed with fresh smoked bacon and a garlic red wine steam bath. Kinda hard to dry out rabbit with this setup


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight I'm slicing up the leftover beef brauts and the jalapeño brauts and gonna fry them up with some potatoes and onions, cover that with a fried egg and smother it all in sausage gravy.


----------



## MO_cows

Salisbury steak tonight, with mashed potatoes and cucumber/tomato salad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Spaghetti muffins are leftover spaghetti placed inside of muffin tin, sauce, mini meatball, touch of cheese.
Baked at 350* for 5-10 minutes.
Let cool, place in food saver bag suck air out, put in freezer for future meal or after school snack.
Biscuit gravy bowl: place biscuits on outside of muffin tins bake according to directions let cool.
Place tablespoon of sausage gravy inside of biscuit bowl freeze.
Zuchinni Boats slice zuchinni in half, remove seeds, finish removing insides,chop.
Add a little bit of olive oil, sautee zuchinni insides,diced onion,carrot,salt and pepper to taste.
Place inside shell,add cheese and spaghetti sauce broil till cheese melts.


----------



## greenTgoats

Fajitas with
Grilled chicken
Beans
Rice
Grilled peppers and onions
Guacamole
Sour cream 
Cheese
Salsa


----------



## Micheal

Easy night yesterday, tuna, with diced red onion & mayo, and thick slices of tomato sandwiches. 
Since it's going to be cool - lows predicted in the high 30's - stew is going to be for later..... I think it's w-a-y to early to start making hearty meals but who's to argue with what mom nature serves up...


----------



## pixiedoodle

REST OF THE TINY ROAST BEEF, POTATOES, SLICED TOMS FROM THE GARDEN , CARROTS & GRAVY FOR DH I'LL DO THE VEGS & GRAVY. OATMEAL RAISEN COOKIES & 1 LAST CUP OF ORANGE JELLO WITH COOL WHIP.
BETTER GET SOMETHING NEW OUT OF THE PANTRY OR FRZR FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our 6 year old granddaughter has been here all week and her parents are picking her up for the weekend, she's with us a again on Monday and Tuesday. Since they're staying for dinner, I'm making a 10 lb pork butt for BBQ pulled pork sandwiches with Dinosaur BBQ Sensual Slathering sauce, two different kinds of coleslaw, a gazpacho type salad from the garden (this is DH's specialty) and our daughter is bringing some sort of dessert. Yum.


----------



## greenTgoats

Quick oats


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was tuna fish sandwiches with BBQ chips


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is sloppy joes with corn on the cob and salad.


----------



## Amanda_W

CountryMom22 said:


> Tonight is sloppy joes with corn on the cob and salad.


Yummy!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was kielbasa, cottage cheese, and cucumber/tomato salad.

Tonight will be pizza if dad or DH goes and gets one, leftovers or sandwiches if not. My kitchen is closed tonight!


----------



## alida

tonights dinner was some left over bami goreng, also known as Indonesian fried noodle with lots of diced vegetablles and peanut sauce. My background is dutch and I was blessed with a Mother who enjoyed creating different dishes for us, especially her favourite Indonesian dishes, which are much loved in Holland. 
Tomorrow the temps are going to be quite cool so I'm going to do a marathon canning session. plum jam with orange, cinnamon and plum brandy, and a big batch of dilled green bean pickles. If there is time I might make a new recipe, cranberry ketchup. We'll see. I'm always a bit surprised by how much energy I get when the temps drop below 72F. After all that I expect that my main meal will be pretty basic and easy to eat in front of the tv.


----------



## newfieannie

same here! temp went down to 14C today and I got all kinds of energy. I had none all summer! I made a batch of orange rolls tonight to take out to my son tomorrow. he's going to help me a bit with trees and whatnot on the land. also made pineapple and date loaves. his favorites. and I got Maple Leaf bologna to cook up for his breakfast when I get there but he doesn't know it. another favorite of his fried bologna. we use to call it newfoundland steak one time. not anymore! price is out of sight now. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

We ate fried bologna too, but until now I didn't know it was called newfoundland steak. Fried bologna and baked beans,now that's a good memory.
It's going down to 9C here tonight, wonderful sleeping weather. You mentioned tress and whatnot, if it stays this nice all weekend I'm going to clean up my balcony garden as it's pretty much finished,at least a month early.


----------



## greenTgoats

Split peas over rice
Roasted veggies


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Grilled Beef Hot Dogs
Grilled Corn on cob
Sliced Tomatoes
Cucumber/onion pickled salad
Fritos
coffee


----------



## Micheal

Well, made enough stew on Thursday, that made a better tasting stew on Friday. 
Had temp of 34F this AM; think better than 3/4 of the garden will be kaput  only got to make one batch dill pickles, no great quantity of anything else other than to eat or share as fresh veggies; oh well.... always next year.

Had a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. Thinking of tuna casserole for later, but subject to change.... 

Fried bologna = New Foundland steak, hummm could'a fooled me.


----------



## CountryMom22

Add me to the list of people with new found energy! I know it's only 9/2, but I am loving this weather!

Dinner tonight is kielbasa, baked potatoes and beets. With chocolate pound cake for dessert. And I made 2 batches of sugar cookies for the BBQ tomorrow. The house is nice and toasty now!


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled rabbit, mashed potatoes, roasted okra


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENT OUT TO JOSE' PEPPERS FOR THE FIRST TIME IN AT LEAST 5 YRS. ENOUGH OF BOTH MEALS LEFTOVER FOR A COUPLE OF MEALS FOR DH TO EAT TOMORROW. SO NO COOKING HERE TODAY & MAYBE NOT TOM EITHER. I'LL BE READY TO START ANEW ON MONDAY.


----------



## TheKingsTable

Baked a couple of batches of muffins. Paleo pumpkin muffins were mostly a flop, but the deliciousness of the whisky banana muffins made up for it.


greenTgoats said:


> Grilled rabbit, mashed potatoes, roasted okra


How do you do your roasted okra...whole, sliced? Dry or with oil? Seasoned? We do mostly fried okra, but I want to move to roasting it.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Today is my wife's birthday and she went to her college football game with her sister, so my son and I deep fried some mushrooms, cheese sticks, and corn dogs.


----------



## Micheal

Well, SIL and one of his hunting buddies came up yesterday put out game cameras, scouted the area, and moved a couple of tree stands - deer season starts end of the month. Made goulash - was a lot easier to do for the crowd than the tuna casserole I had planned.......
Had eggs over easy and toast bout 5AM guess it's not enough getting hungry again, hummm, with cool weather and such may be time to break out the oatmeal...


----------



## Irish Pixie

After a week of eating out and fair food, plus it's rainy and cool, I'm fixing Chicken Makhani (butter chicken) with basmati rice tonight. 

I ate a big breakfast for me this morning: seedtastic bread with guacamole, topped with a fried egg, and six slices of bacon.


----------



## miggyb

After a weekend of camping, I've spent the rest of the week trying to "recover". Granpa ain't what he use to be. The doggie and I, are back on our schedule which means Sunday gravy with meatballs.


----------



## greenTgoats

TheKingsTable said:


> . . How do you do your roasted okra...whole, sliced? Dry or with oil? Seasoned? We do mostly fried okra, but I want to move to roasting it.


Whole, ends chopped off. It can be sliced also. 
With oil. 
Seasoned with salt and pepper.


----------



## greenTgoats

One pan pasta


----------



## MO_cows

Last night it was just me and DH. We had a sirloin patty aka hamburger steak plus cleared out leftovers-mashed taters and gravy plus the cucumber/tomato salad.

Today we are having some family down for a BBQ. Got 10 lbs of chicken leg quarters in a lemon-garlic brine and potatoes cooling to be cut up for tater salad. Also a watermelon to cut up. Other sides and meats are coming. DS will be coming straight from the American Royal bbq competition so can't wait to see what he brings. Probably pulled pork. There is a LOT of pork left after the 6 portions for the judges are picked out from 2 whole butts.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday meal out, reheated for today. everyone is on their own today. will start cooking again tom.


----------



## Oregon1986

Spaghetti for us


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was :
Grilled Pork Steak
Grilled corn on cob
sliced tomatoes
cucumber, onion salad
Supper was:
Grilled Mozzeralla Cheeseburgers
Home fries
cole slaw
Iced Tea
Blueberry Pie 
Apple Rum Pies
full.
Leftovers for tomorrow


----------



## miggyb

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Lunch was :
> Grilled Pork Steak
> Grilled corn on cob
> sliced tomatoes
> cucumber, onion salad
> Supper was:
> Grilled Mozzeralla Cheeseburgers
> Home fries
> cole slaw
> Iced Tea
> Blueberry Pie
> Apple Rum Pies
> full.
> Leftovers for tomorrow


I never had a pork steak "cut" until I lived in MO. It's become my favorite. No luck finding it here in RI. I have my local T&C sale paper sent to my email. Some fellow workers were disappointed when a picture I was drooling over,on my phone, was a pork steak and not a female.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter comes back to stay tonight until Wednesday afternoon, she starts Kindergarten on Thursday. I think we'll take her out to dinner and then do a little grocery shopping. I'm pretty sure she'll pick Uno so she can make her own pizza.


----------



## newfieannie

made some mini Pavlova today while I was waiting for the rain to ease. heard about this fancy dessert for years . didn't even look at the recipe. figured it was too complicated. sure it's not much different from the way mom and I made English macaroons except for the coconut! and it's kept in the oven longer at a lower temp. I used parts of several recipes that I found. used partridgeberry sauce and some blueberries and cream for topping. from what I have read it turned out exactly as it was supposed to. not my cup a tea though. although some people rave about it. depends on your taste I guess. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> made some mini Pavlova today while I was waiting for the rain to ease. heard about this fancy dessert for years . didn't even look at the recipe. figured it was too complicated. sure it's not much different from the way mom and I made English macaroons except for the coconut! and it's kept in the oven longer at a lower temp. I used parts of several recipes that I found. used partridgeberry sauce and some blueberries and cream for topping. from what I have read it turned out exactly as it was supposed to. not my cup a tea though. although some people rave about it. depends on your taste I guess. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62034


It's very elegant looking in your beautiful china, on such a lovely tablecloth.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night my son wasn't feeling well so he had ramen, wife and I had tacos.

This morning we all slept in so right now I have brunch in the oven, more or less a breakfast bake with eggs, bacon, olives, and cheese all mixed together in a baking dish, add toast or bagel when done.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight I'm gonna smoke some pork chops then finish them on the grill, corn on the cob, baked potatoes, green beans with bacon, cottage cheese, and applesauce.


----------



## altair

I just made some zucchini bread. Still warm! And now making some mac and cheese.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ODDS AND ENDS TODAY & THEN A GIANT ICEREAM CONE AT BURGER KING. THAT CONE WAS A MEAL IN ITSELF. NO NEED TO COOK. MAYBE TOM. I'LL CLEAN OUT THE ODDS & ENDS IN THE FRIDGE. PRETTY SURE THERE'S SEVERAL MEALS IN THERE ALREADY COOKED & READY


----------



## krackin

Burgs, xtra sharp cheddar fried peppers on everything bagels, farm raised silver corn roasted.


----------



## greenTgoats

Sausage, beans, rice
Roasted broccoli


----------



## Oregon1986

Roast and salad here


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> ODDS AND ENDS TODAY & THEN A GIANT ICEREAM CONE AT BURGER KING. THAT CONE WAS A MEAL IN ITSELF. NO NEED TO COOK. MAYBE TOM. I'LL CLEAN OUT THE ODDS & ENDS IN THE FRIDGE. PRETTY SURE THERE'S SEVERAL MEALS IN THERE ALREADY COOKED & READY


On national ice cream day, we had ice cream for supper. When you're an adult there is literally no one to stop you. It kinda offsets having to live on ibuprofen and naproxen. :grin:


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having bisketti for supper, DH is having hot Italian sausage with his, our granddaughter is having meatballs, and since I'm not a huge red sauce fan, I'm having pesto. Plus a nice salad.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was "wife's request" day - pork roast, mashed potatoes, corn; DD and SIL shared in that meal. Me, leftover goulash; not a fan of pork..... well I do occasionally eat ham and do bacon twice a year when at Blue Mt Lake.....
Had toast and tuna salad for breakfast, just wanted something different.....
Later? Not an idea.....

newfieannie - looks very tempting and tasty, but I'd be afraid of breaking/dripping/using/etc the layout....


----------



## Lisa in WA

pixiedoodle said:


> ODDS AND ENDS TODAY & THEN A GIANT ICEREAM CONE AT BURGER KING. THAT CONE WAS A MEAL IN ITSELF. NO NEED TO COOK. MAYBE TOM. I'LL CLEAN OUT THE ODDS & ENDS IN THE FRIDGE. PRETTY SURE THERE'S SEVERAL MEALS IN THERE ALREADY COOKED & READY


I had a pumpkin pie Blizzard at Dairy Queen. So goooood.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Same here bu


Irish Pixie said:


> We're having bisketti for supper, DH is having hot Italian sausage with his, our granddaughter is having meatballs, and since I'm not a huge red sauce fan, I'm having pesto. Plus a nice salad.


Basketti here too but at a restaurant. Red sauce rules. ;D


----------



## pixiedoodle

BAKED OFF EXTRA LG BURGERS WITH FRIED ONIONS & LOTS OF DIFFERENT NO SALT SESAONINGS. SOOOOO VERY GOOD. LOADED WITH CHEESE, HOME GROWN TOMS & HOME GROWN ONION & SMOKEY SWEET HOMEMADE BBQ SAUCE.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PS- GOING TO GET PACEMAKER ON THE 2OTH SO GOING TO GET A FEW THINGS COOKED UP AHEAD SO WHEN I GET HOME FROM A 2 OR 3 DAYS STAY I WON'T HAVE TO COOK FOR OVER A WK...I'LL GET MEALS PRECOOKED & THEN MICRO RE-HEAT WILL BE EASY FOR SEVERAL DAYS AFTER GETTING HOME.


----------



## greenTgoats

Deviled eggs


----------



## miggyb

I baked some bone in chix breasts,today. I cut up potatoes and put them in a roasting pan prepared with a generous layer of olive oil, kosher salt, pepper and garlic powder. The chix is roasted on a rack that fits the top of the roasting pan with potatoes I love the way the potatoes crisp up, the juices and fat from the chix breasts are just enough for a great flavor booster.


----------



## TheKingsTable

Veggie stir fry tonight -- spaghetti squash and garlic from the garden, along with carrots, broccoli, diced chicken, and soy sauce.


----------



## Oregon1986

Lisa in WA said:


> I had a pumpkin pie Blizzard at Dairy Queen. So goooood.


Omg I hate you lol


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we are having nachos(mine chipless) and homemade jalapeno poppers


----------



## newfieannie

miggyb said:


> I baked some bone in chix breasts,today. I cut up potatoes and put them in a roasting pan prepared with a generous layer of olive oil, kosher salt, pepper and garlic powder. The chix is roasted on a rack that fits the top of the roasting pan with potatoes I love the way the potatoes crisp up, the juices and fat from the chix breasts are just enough for a great flavor booster.


 this is something my son would like miggyb. what temp. do you cook this at and do you put the spuds in at the same time as the chicken? ~Georgia


----------



## miggyb

newfieannie said:


> this is something my son would like miggyb. what temp. do you cook this at and do you put the spuds in at the same time as the chicken? ~Georgia


I cooked 2 large pieces at 375, for about 75 min. And yes, spuds at the same time


----------



## Lisa in WA

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg I hate you lol


It was worth it.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we coasted on bbq leftovers, chicken, ribs, burnt ends. With tater salad and watermelon. So tonight to break up the 2 day meat orgy, made pineapple shrimp.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our daughter is picking up the granddaughter today (I will not miss the cartoon, Teen Titan) and they are staying for dinner. The adults are having cedar plant salmon, grilled asparagus, and sauteed onion and summer squash. The grands are having some veg they'll eat, probably green beans, and Kraft mac n cheese.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> Our daughter is picking up the granddaughter today (I will not miss the cartoon, Teen Titan) and they are staying for dinner. The adults are having cedar plant salmon, grilled asparagus, and sauteed onion and summer squash. The grands are having some veg they'll eat, probably green beans, and Kraft mac n cheese.


Teen Titans drives me nuts too lol


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> Teen Titans drives me nuts too lol


The "baby" cartoons were bad enough (Dora, Paw Patrol, Shimmer and Shine) but Teen Titians, Sam and Cat, Jessi, and the other older kid shows are worse. Both of us like Dr Pol, but even he gets old after awhile.


----------



## newfieannie

Tea Time!
Autumn is coming! time for apple crisps and the like. I threw in a few partridgeberries that I had left from what my brother brought me when he visited last year. cranberries would probably work too. I used all flour for the top but it's much better with half flour half oats. pomegranate and raspberry tea for today. 

I was going to a have chowder for supper with this but too hot to make right now. I get up about 6 steps and the heat nea







r knocks me out.i got the fish thawed so i'll make it tonight. gonna rain later. ~Georgia


----------



## warrpath4x4

Trying a new recipe for "beans and rice + more" tonight. Beans, rice, tomatoes, corn, and seasonings. Then I'm gonna make some cornbread to have with it, wife made some butter the other day that will be perfect for the bread.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> The "baby" cartoons were bad enough (Dora, Paw Patrol, Shimmer and Shine) but Teen Titians, Sam and Cat, Jessi, and the other older kid shows are worse. Both of us like Dr Pol, but even he gets old after awhile.


Just be glad you didn't have to watch The loud house,now that's an awful cartoon


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we had lasagna(mine noodle free) and they had rolls and applesauce. I had a side salad with mine


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lunch was:
Ham, Roast beef sandwiches, pepper jack cheese topped with sliced garden tomatoes,pickled onions.
Small bowl of homemade vegetable soup(made with seasonal garden vegetables, pickled slice cucumber/onion salad.
Supper was leftovers. 
Both meals had coffee to drink.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> Just be glad you didn't have to watch The loud house,now that's an awful cartoon


That sounds awful. :shudder:


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to our daughter and son in law's for a cookout, it's our oldest grandson's 4th birthday.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was Baked Ziti (with hot sausage), garlic bread, and tomato/cuke/red onion salad. Since wife is not a fan of Baked Ziti I've got leftovers for today..... 
Right now I'm thinking scrambled eggs with a med Picante Sauce; all on top of a big fried slice of the puff ball I found last night.....


----------



## warrpath4x4

We're still on the hunt for a rice and beans recipe, it wasn't bad, I mean we're having it as leftovers tonight. The cornbread with homemade butter and local honey was awesome.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, an old favorite, pork chops and hominy, with a veggie blend. Tonight, sloppy joes from scratch. With chips n homemade salsa and watermelon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife added a jar of chicken and more broth to the rice and beans, it was pretty good. More cornbread and some chocolate pudding with whipped cream on top for dessert.


----------



## Oregon1986

I had bone broth as an appetizer. Then had spinach sauteed in bacon grease with baked chicken thighs


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover large grilled burgers & fried onions, small salad, beans of some sort & something for a sweet treat...maybe brownies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

having A BIVENTRICULA DEFIBRALATOR INSTALLED TO HELP MY HEART FUNCTION ON SEP 20TH SO GOING OT MAKE SURE THERE ARE LOTS OF PRE-COOKED MEALS FOR DH TO JUST RE-HEAT WHILE I AM RECOUPERATING. ALREADY HAVE SEVERAL ITEMS IN THE FREEZER BUT THIS WEEK I WILL MAKE SURE THERE ARE A FEW WEEKS WORTH OF FREEZER MEALS READY TO GO FOR THAT WEEK & THE FOLLOWING WEEK & THEN SOME. WILL HAVE TO KEEP THE LEFT ARM IN A SIG TO KEEP IT BELOW SHOULDER LEVEL FOR AT LAEAST 6 WEEKS THEY SAID SO I'LL BE SORTA "TIED UP" FOR AT LEAST 6 WKS. NEED TO HAVE ABOUT that amt of meals or re-heat items in the frzr & ready to go. going to get started today with a baked pork chop casserole. it shoul be good for at least 6 meals. will be cooking up a storm this weekend & part of next week for sure. i want tons of heat & eat meals ready to hit the micro after the 20th surgery. they say only 2 day stay in hosp. but can't do much for the next 6 wks. rats! not in my life plan! and to think, this is all caused by a virus last dec.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing cabbage, kielbasa, and noodles for supper. It's cool, rainy, I'm chilly, and it's a great comfort food.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast was blueberry muffin,banana, coffee
Lunch was Chicken strips, honey bbq, pea salad,peach
Supper will be Roast fork tender,whole baby potatoes, carrots,corn on cob all cooked in pressure cooker/canner.
Smells wonderful, if any left about Saturday night will be made into stew, then potpies.


----------



## newfieannie

I threw together a batch of dinner rolls when I got back from shopping for a few winter supplies today. 2 of these with a bit of jam and couple cups of tea is my supper tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## TheKingsTable

Feeling accomplished after a baking day! Some of this is for the people I'm having over later, and some will go in the freezer for the October Unprocessed challenge.

Whisky banana bread
Pecan pie muffins
Roasted strawberry muffin tops and bread
Chocolate chip mesquite cookies
Cranberry almond granola bars
Fudgy brownies
Coconut macaroons


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is shopping and errand day, so we're going out for lunch. I'll do a small plate of somethings to snack on later.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite we are having hash browns, kielbasa, onions, mushrooms and topped with cheese. it's wrapped up in foil over coals from a campfire. We are "roughing it" in our new to us fifth wheel camper in a quite nice campsite overlooking green river lake. Retirement can be a good thing!


----------



## alida

The fish store had lake smelts in stock this morning much to my delight. I had fried smelts and pumpernickel bread for dinner tonight just the way we ate them when my Dad would go smelt fishing and bring home a bushel. Todays smelts were already cleaned, which I appreciated but I would not care if I'd had to clean them first today.
Then for dessert I had another slice of pumpernickel bread with spiced peach jam I made earlier this week along with a cup of tea. The jam was a new recipe and I'm going to make more for gifts;it turned out so well.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast was sausage links, eggs, and toast. Then we were running around town most of the day so we just ate dinner down town.


----------



## Oregon1986

newfieannie said:


> I threw together a batch of dinner rolls when I got back from shopping for a few winter supplies today. 2 of these with a bit of jam and couple cups of tea is my supper tonight. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62115


Omg you're killing me


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we had parmesan encrusted pork chops and salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing a crispy chicken leg quarter recipe, it has lots of cherry tomatoes and cannellini beans. I found the recipe on Facebook, so I hope it's good.


----------



## miggyb

NFL, finally! First football meal of the season is a boned fresh pork shoulder, I am roasting it over a melange of yams,potatoes,cabbage,carrots,onions,garlic,celer*y,* and red peppers. I'm going to trim excess fat,just leaving enough to coat the veggies. First time I tried this, so I'm unsure about cook time. I'll try 350F for 4 hrs. Any input for cooking time is welcome.


----------



## warrpath4x4

This morning my wife chopped some baked potatoes up, onion, de-cobbed some corn, fried it all up with some sausage links, eggs, and smothered it in sausage gravy and chipotle tobacco. Tonight my parents are coming up and we're going down town for my wife's birthday dinner.


----------



## greenTgoats

Grilled (baked) potatoes w sauteed mushrooms, cheese and butter
And carrots, muscadines, and apples


----------



## krackin

Sourdough crust pizza. No details yet, ain't even got my boots off.


----------



## Oregon1986

I'm not sure what we're having yet,craving prime rib but out of question


----------



## MO_cows

Friday night, I wasn't in the mood to cook and nobody volunteered to go get pizza or takeout, so we scrounged leftovers. 

Last night, it was dinner for one. Usually I just have a bowl of cereal when home alone, but I was really hungry. So found an orphan piece of salmon in the freezer and fixed it with broccoli and rice. Made a regular size batch of rice so the leftovers can become fried rice soon.

This morning, a green eggs scramble with spinach, sweet peppers, potatoes and cheese. With bacon on the side and toasted onion bagels.

Tonight, oven roasted a couple of split chicken breasts with potatoes. Took a mix of soft butter and my "house seasoning" and rubbed on the breasts and under the skin. With sweet corn on the side. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight I'm fixing chipotle chicken sausage, corn on the cob, and some sort of veggie. 

Last night's crispy chicken was delicious and super easy, and is going into rotation.


----------



## pixiedoodle

RE-HEATING AN ASSORTMENT OF LEFTOVERS FOR THIS EVENING. WE WILL HAVE A GOOD PORTION OF FRESH SALAD WITH GARDEN TOMS & THEN A VARIETY OF LEFOTOVER ODDS & ENDS. MORNING GLORY MUFFINS BARS WITH COOL WHIP & A DRIZZLE OF CARMEL SAUCE FROM ALDIS.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is bunless burgers with sliced fresh tomatoes and mayo on side


----------



## krackin

Roasting corn now. Leftover pizza. If that isn't enough I have a cabbage,kohlrabi, cauliflower and ham medley left over. That has a little chicken bullion, cheddar and butter in it.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight is roasted chicken, rice and carrots, and some dinner rolls


----------



## MO_cows

Had to swing by Sam's club tonight, we almost had a 911 on milkbones. So grabbed a 4 pack of ham steaks and had 1 tonight with cottage cheese and baked beans. The baked beans were giveaways from the American Royal bbq contest, I think Reser is the brand and they are way too sweet. I wouldn't buy them and can barely eat them for free.

Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## MoBookworm1957

made chili got enough for several days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crock pot short ribs in a mushroom red wine sauce over cauliflower rice, and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER BUTTERFLYED PORKCHOP FOR DH, SALAD, NUKED POTATO, JELLO OF SOME FLAVOR & GREEN BEANS FROM LAST YRS GARDEN & FRESH SLICED TOMATOES AGAIN.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight. Dad is going to the city for taco Tuesday with his lady friend. So will put saturday's leftover rice and sunday's roast chicken together with some other bits and have chicken fried rice.

Sent from my XT1585 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## warrpath4x4

Leftover homemade pizzas from the weekend


----------



## Irish Pixie

Filet steaks (hopefully I will not be grilling them), grilled romaine salad, and grilled asparagus and scallions.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight we're going to a cattle owner seminar with free BBQ dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PINTO BEANS FRESH TOMATO FROM THE GARDEN FOR MYSELF. DH HAD PINTOS, DELI HAM SANDWICH & FRUIT. NOTHING FANCY BUT TASTED GOOD.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Having leftover chili with rice
Will be canning up chili up tomorrow for night I don't want cook later.
Will start fresh Thursday.
Probably get 6 pints of chili.
When I make soup,stew or chili I make enough to can or freeze for future meals.


----------



## krackin

MoBookworm1957 said:


> made chili got enough for several days.


Let me know if you need help. love chili.


----------



## Evons hubby

Yesterday I made spaghetti for the kids who are in town for a couple weeks. They love my home made sauce. Have enough left over for tonight .


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is goulash (American chop suey). My husband is ecstatic, he loves the stuff.


----------



## pixiedoodle

fried chicken from the frzr for dh with latge salad & home grow tomatoes. pudding for sweet treat. salad Ith rinced beans for me.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast I fried up 3 eggs with chipotle tobasco, ham lunchmeat, and a slice of cheddar melted on it. 

Lunch was leftover chicken bacon cheese tortellini with some Hawaiian rolls. 

I believe dinner is homemade chicken tomales and rice.


----------



## miggyb

Things have been crazy, been picking at leftovers without much time to cook except for my furry little friend. Tonight though, a lovely steak sandwich. Made on a grilled torpedo roll with a fistful of cheddar melted on it. Football Sunday is coming and I am going to gorge.


----------



## warrpath4x4

My wife changed the plan a bit, we had rabbit tamales instead of chicken.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the last of my hubby working days for training, he has this weekend off, and starts the new job and working evenings on Monday. So, date lunch and errand day is date night tonight. No clue where we're going yet...


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite was ham steak with macncheese and chopped kale salad.

It's just me and DH for a few days, dad took a trip. So I have to learn to cook for 2, we never got to be empty nesters. 

Tonight we hit the local mom n pop restaurant for the special, fried walleye. Portions are too big for me so the dogs get a treat too.


----------



## miggyb

Tonight was thinking sliced boneless chicken breast stir fried with a ton of garlic, in a teriyaki


----------



## miggyb

miggyb said:


> Tonight was thinking sliced boneless chicken breast stir fried with a ton of garlic, in a teriyaki


teriyaki glaze sauce. Served over white rice. My pooch loves my cooking. Never any complaints.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I SPENT THE DAY MAKING V-8 JUICE, NO SALT BUT LOTS OF SALT FREE SEASONINGS. IT WAS SO THICK BY THE TIME I COOKED IT DOWN & RAN THE EMERSION BLENDER THRU IT, IT LOOKS LIKE THICK SOUP INSTEAD OF V8. GUESS I'LL LET IT SET OVER NITE & THEN SEE IF I NEED TO ADD WATER TO THIN IT DOWN BEFORE CANNING IT. TASTSE IS WONDERFUL BUT DON'T WANT IT THICK LIKE SOUP.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got 6 pints of leftover chili canned up.
Also got 3 quarts of chili canned up.
Starting fresh Saturday.
Been eating sandwiches for a few days.
Going to have ham,swiss cheese roll ups for snack later.
You guessed it.
Using up bits and dabs of leftovers.
Thinking of chicken and noodles for tomorrow.
Lumpy mashed potatoes( that's how my sons knew potatoes where real not instant), fresh corn on cob


----------



## alida

stuffed peppers tonight. Bell peppers are on sale everywhere now so I bought a bunch (18), diced half for the freezer and made stuffed peppers with the rest. I baked one tonight and froze the rest in individual freezer bags,with a extra spoonful of sauce in with each pepper. Come winter I'll unwrap 1-2 of them at a time and bake, covered until done for a hearty hot meal that tastes extra good on a work day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We ended up at a newly opened Italian place in the city closest to where we live. Good food, huge portions, strong margaritas and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## greenTgoats

Pizza


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hubby bought some extra thick, bone in pork chops last night, so he'll grill them for supper. I'm thinking sweet potato gnocchi in browned butter, or if I feel ambitious asparagus risotto. Plus a veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

EVERYON'S ON THEIR OWN TODAY & TOM. I COOKED DOWN A 12 QT POT OF V-8 FROM GARDEN TOMS & OTHER VEGS YEST. CANNING IT RIGHT NOW. IT WAS TOO THICK THIS MORNING SO HAD TO ADD WATER TO THIN OUT. GOT 12 PINTS IN THE 2 SM WB CANNERS RIGHT NOW PROCESSING.
ALSO HAVE A HIDEOUS SORE THROAT THIS MORNING & BEEN ON ANTIBIOTICS FOR 3 DAYS NOW! HOPE IT DOESN'T STOP MY HEART SURGERY PLANNED FOR WEDS BUT WON'T BE SURPRISED IF IT DOES...RATS! WANT TO GET THAT PART OF THIS HEART THING FIXED ASAP!!!


----------



## warrpath4x4

Went down town for prime rib and clam chowder.


----------



## miggyb

pixiedoodle said:


> EVERYON'S ON THEIR OWN TODAY & TOM. I COOKED DOWN A 12 QT POT OF V-8 FROM GARDEN TOMS & OTHER VEGS YEST. CANNING IT RIGHT NOW. IT WAS TOO THICK THIS MORNING SO HAD TO ADD WATER TO THIN OUT. GOT 12 PINTS IN THE 2 SM WB CANNERS RIGHT NOW PROCESSING.
> ALSO HAVE A HIDEOUS SORE THROAT THIS MORNING & BEEN ON ANTIBIOTICS FOR 3 DAYS NOW! HOPE IT DOESN'T STOP MY HEART SURGERY PLANNED FOR WEDS BUT WON'T BE SURPRISED IF IT DOES...RATS! WANT TO GET THAT PART OF THIS HEART THING FIXED ASAP!!!


Get some rest. I've been dealing with Afib since 08. Mine, was a different type and was treated with ablations(2) plus meds. I can live a relatively symptom free life. If I screw up my med schedule, I get the afib, back. It's so draining. Gather your strength for your procedure.


----------



## miggyb

I fried a lb of bacon, drained some of the drippings, then added red potatoes and garlic and onion with some red pepper flakes and chile powder. I added a head of cabbage and a touch of apple cider vinegar. Very tasty. Tomorrow for NFL football I have some pinto beans soaking and will compliment the Tex/Mex beans(as close as a half Japanese/half French Canadian can get) with tacos . Nice and easy and my roommates are ecstatic. They are benefiting from my practice, I'm trying to get my cooking chops back before I go spend time with my daughter and grand daughters. They are already making menu requests. Gonna be a "manny" . Go figure.


----------



## krackin

Leftover sketti and onion bagels. Was thinking omelette but have to use up leftovers. I'm thinking cheese and fresh maters will will fancy up the bagels some.


----------



## greenTgoats

Chilli


----------



## warrpath4x4

I threw together a garlic chicken Mac and cheese for my son and I. Wife is sick and wanted ramen.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hubby requested Thai red curry with shrimp over jasmine rice. I'll add a tomato salad, the warm and muggy weather has made the tomatoes ripen. Yay!


----------



## pixiedoodle

miggyb said:


> Get some rest. I've been dealing with Afib since 08. Mine, was a different type and was treated with ablations(2) plus meds. I can live a relatively symptom free life. If I screw up my med schedule, I get the afib, back. It's so draining. Gather your strength for your procedure.


 SORRY TO HER BOUT THAT AFIB! I HAVE THAT A LOT TOO. IF THIS PRCEDURE DOESN'T WORK THAN THE NEXT TIME WILL BE ABALTION! TRYING TO AVOID THAT!! HATE THE DAYS OF AFIB!!!! MINE JUST STARTED THIS LAST EARLY WINTER & SPRING.,..I HAVE ZERO HEART DISEASE BUT GOT A VIRUS THAT ATTACKED MY HEART & DID MAJOR DAMAGE. I NEED TO HAVE MITRAL VALVE REPAIR TOO BUT TOO WEAK STILLL...THEY SAID MAYBE IN 6 MTHS OR MORE... I F


miggyb said:


> I fried a lb of bacon, drained some of the drippings, then added red potatoes and garlic and onion with some red pepper flakes and chile powder. I added a head of cabbage and a touch of apple cider vinegar. Very tasty. Tomorrow for NFL football I have some pinto beans soaking and will compliment the Tex/Mex beans(as close as a half Japanese/half French Canadian can get) with tacos . Nice and easy and my roommates are ecstatic. They are benefiting from my practice, I'm trying to get my cooking chops back before I go spend time with my daughter and grand daughters. They are already making menu requests. Gonna be a "manny" . Go figure.


 WOW! THAT SOUNDS DELISH!! WHEN I GET WELL,, I AM GOING OT GIVE THAT A TRY ON A SMALLER SCALE. THANKS FOR THE IDEAS! YUM!!!


----------



## nobrabbit

Started off the day with homemade sourdough English muffins. My first time with sourdough! Dinner tonight was a true harvest meal with most everything coming from our garden or farm; pan fried pork chops with a maple apple cider sauce, sweet potatoes and fried cabbage.


----------



## Skamp

Chestnut, carrot, celery, and parsnip wilted in butter then simmered in broth. Sour cream and deep fried scallion to garnish. Toasted Italian on the side. Potatoes are a lot of trouble, chestnuts even worse, but worth it.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast a scramble/burrito with spam, rice, onion, bell peppers, eggs, and cheese.

Lunch was just lunchmeat sandwiches but then I made butterscotch chip cookies. 

Dinner I got biscuits in the oven and soup on the stove.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I decided on chicken stroganoff for supper tonight.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I have chicken breasts marinating in the motorhome fridge in a Dijon, honey, soy sauce and curry marinade. When we get into our campground in New Mexico this evening I'll pop them into the oven and serve with green beans and steamed rice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got Pork roast,potatoes,onions,carrots,mushrooms,peppers in pressure cooker/canner now.
salt and pepper, smell mighty fine.
will make biscuits to go along with after vampires (labs) get done with me today.
Might make mini apple pie to go along with it too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

No MoRe CoOkInG FoR Me ThIs WeEKk ReHEeAt OnLy.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, oven roasted split chicken breast with carrots and onion chunks (out of taters). With home canned pickled beets.

Tonight, ham steak with corn pudding and green beans.

Tomorrow, not a clue. I'm weeks behind on making a grocery run so starting to look like Mother Hubbard's cupboard.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Wife made meatloaf, mashed taters, and corn.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mongolian beef in the crock pot over rice, and I think, broccoli.


----------



## newfieannie

cinnamon rolls with cream cheese frosting. I must say they didn't turn out half bad. ~Georgia


----------



## whistech

Georgia, I could eat about 6 of those cinnamon rolls right now! They look absolutely delicious.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah they must have been good because my son just called and said"mother, that's the best cinnamon rolls you ever made" what he doesn't know is I used buttermilk instead of milk.(I was experimenting again) I wont tell him because he doesn't like BM. I have to make another batch for him and his friends tomorrow so he can pick them up on Thursday. he's definitely gonna miss his mother. lol. ~Georgia


----------



## warrpath4x4

I got home and had biscuits in the oven (trying a new recipe) and the wife walks in with papa Murphy pizza.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had fajitas


----------



## Evons hubby

I have no clue, just looked in freezer and lots of options but cooking for just myself these days makes it difficult to choose. I will be making either tater salad or pasta salad to go along with whatever else I decide on. Some of those cinnamon rolls would be excellent with anything!!

Things worked out for the pasta salad, then wasn't hungry at supper time, wound up having to run to town later so grabbed a belly bomb at Mickey Ds. Oh well, tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making cabbage with beef Shan style. Fancy way of saying, Thai style cabbage and hamburger. It's good tho.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Those biscuits I made last night, after they cooled, added butter, nuked them, poured some honey on them..... tasted just like KFC biscuits.

Tonight is rabbit bog with biscuits.


----------



## Oregon1986

warrpath4x4 said:


> Those biscuits I made last night, after they cooled, added butter, nuked them, poured some honey on them..... tasted just like KFC biscuits.
> 
> Tonight is rabbit bog with biscuits.


I'm coming over there for dinner,yumm


----------



## Oregon1986

We had spaghetti with meatballs,mixed vegetables and either applesauce or cantaloupe


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon with scalloped potatoes and green beans. The potatoes were not much good, more of the Resers free stuff from the American Royal. Next year I'll tell DS not to bother bringing any. Nice thought and free food and all that but ugh it just isn't any good.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chicken stir fry
Thinly sliced chicken, celery,onions,garlic,ginger,mushrooms,slivered carrots.
Served over rice.
Tomorrow will be something with leftover rice.


----------



## miggyb

Fried chix breast,tonight. I tried crushing some Spicy Chili Doritos, mixing in a little flour, and used that as a coating. Meh...won't be trying that, again. How is pixiedoodle feeling?


----------



## Skamp

I got my gravy a bit stiff but:

Bear liver, onions, and gravy over mashed potatoes. Tomatoe. A warm cat head oozing butter and honey.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we are having beef burgundy with spetzel


----------



## warrpath4x4

Cleaned up some leftovers in the fridge


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is arrabbiata sauce with hot Italian sausage and meatballs over linguine, with a side salad.


----------



## newfieannie

some great cooks here I must say! but what in heck is a warm cat head or even a cold one for that matter? I know a cod head because I make stew from it I've been out shopping this morning. found some what I call real butter on sale for 299. limit was 8 so I'm going back tomorrow for 8 more. it's normally over 5 dollars. absolutely flying off the shelves! then I went to 2 more stores that had good sales. too beat to cook or bake now. tomorrow I'm going to put together a blueberry cake and a few more things for an autumn meal. hope to take a pic on the deck. it's just about Autumn folks even if it feels like dead of summer here! I'm trying to ignore it. ~Georgia


----------



## Skamp

newfieannie said:


> ........but what in heck is a warm cat head or even a cold one for that matter?.........


A biscuit the size of........


----------



## alida

I'm teaching my nieces how to make some simple sushi rolls, at their house. We did this a couple years ago and they still talk about how much fun it was so we're doing it again. Everyone will have their hair tied back securely, and wear disposable gloves while making them..because that sticky rice is well named. The last time there were kernels of rice on their hair, the counters,the floor,clothing shoes, windows etc. We all laughed over that. We'll also have some boiled edemane beans, miso soup, and a marinated veggie salad. Their father isn't one to like "fishy" stuff so he's manning the bbq and making excellent lamb and chicken kabobs.


----------



## Oregon1986

We recently butchered a hog so we are having honey glazed ham, mashed potatoes and gravy and parmesan green beans


----------



## miggyb

Left over spicy!!! pinto beans with chopped tomato and a dollop of sour cream and a triple decker corn tortilla and cheddar sandwich. Warmed in the microwave until dripping and gooey.


----------



## MO_cows

We went out for dinner tonight and met DS, DDIL and DGD at the local restaurant. Me and DS had med rare ribeye, DH and DDIL had the special, fried walleye, and DGD is still stuck in the rut of chicken strips. At least she got sweet potato fries.

I was planning to make chicken marsala with green salad but that stuff will keep til tomorrow. Any time you can gather around a table with family, take it.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Leftover rabbit tamales for dinner, yum!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just put two smallish beef roasts (London broils) in the crockpot with colorful small potatoes, and pepperoncinis and their juice. I'll just have to steam a veggie and supper is done.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Chicken is in crock pot along with home grown flavorings.
Carrots, quartered onions, smashed garlic, thyme,rosemary from the garden.
Later will make up homemade noodles to go with it.
Making blue berry, applesauce crumble cake for dessert all sugar free.


----------



## alida

It's still hot here so I'm keeping it simple tonight. Leftover sushi from yesterdays sushi making evening with my nieces and their parents, plus sliced tomato and avocado with fresh peaches for dessert. I know that there are only a couple weeks left for fresh peaches and tomatos where I live, so I'm eating as many of both as possible while I can.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is leftover day.


----------



## MO_cows

DS fired up the smoker yesterday and invited us over for ribs and wings. And they were good, he really has it down. So got 2 days off in a row from making dinner.

Tonight I will make the postponed chicken marsala with green salad.

Expecting a cool down in the weather this week and looking forward to the seasonal menu changes. Got a meaty ham bone in the freezer just begging for beans and cornbread. DH will want chili. And then there is beef stew, chicken n dumplings and more that we haven't eaten for months. Bring on fall!


----------



## Evons hubby

Fixed myself beef burritos last night, have enough leftovers for lunch today and supper tonight.


----------



## miggyb

NFL today. Back to a Sunday gravy with meatballs. I also made some eggplant parm, Did all the prep work yesterday, frying the eggplant, making the gravy, etc,etc,etc.I feel good today ,guys. My Giants will finally win,today,I hope!! I've kept the Sunday tradition of gravy and pasta, I've strayed the last two weekends and my beloved Giants paid the price. It has to be that, otherwise....it will be a long season.


----------



## newfieannie

set up a little table under my awning today. it's not so muggy now. made soup and a blueberry cake. I added some salt meat to the soup .that's how my son makes his. not much because I had never used it before . not in my soup anyway. really good flavor! that's the way i'll do it from now on. ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade mac and cheese with smoked dice ham.
carrot,raisins salad.
Poke cake


----------



## warrpath4x4

Went on a 15 mile overnight hike/camp with my son and my sister, starting yesterday. 

Ramen for lunch yesterday. Then for dinner was going to be raviolis but apparently I grabbed a can of raviolis and a can of spaghetti and meatballs. Breakfast today was freeze dried biscuits and gravy.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, Salisbury steak with mashed potatoes and green salad. Gotta use up the salad greens and mushrooms while they are fresh.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WILL FIX/REHEAT WHAT'S STILL IN FRIDGE. NO APPETITE RIGHT NOW SO MAYBE I WILL HAVE TOAST LATER ON. GOING TO BE A LONG HEALING PROCESS BUT THINK I AM A BIT STRONGER TODAY.


----------



## miggyb

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better,today,pixie doodle. Today was a quick steak sandwich w/melted cheese and some yellow rice w/ an egg scrambled in it.


----------



## Jlynnp

Pixie glad you feel a bit better. Tomorrow is 4 weeks since by back surgery. Still in a lot of pain but I found the most comfortable place to sit is in DH’s recliner. I did manage to help a wee bit with breakfast yesterday and dinner tonight but it took a lot out of me.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Simple dinner, Tacos


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Rainy day means ham and beans, fried potatoes,corn on cob.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is chicken fajitas


----------



## krackin

Been hotter than the deuce here 5 days running. 92* again today. 88* up in Caribou, ME yesterday. Anyway, too hot to cook right now, maybe mater sandwiches later. Grabbed a couple pounds of local kidney beans as this heat can't last. If it does, I may get lima beans first time since 1985.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Gonna grill some hotdogs, still deciding on a side dish either Mac n cheese, chips, or fries, with strawberry swirl ice cream for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Just DH and me tonight, dad did taco Tuesday with his lady friend. So we had a quick dinner with hot dogs. Took a different tack and steamed them and also the buns which had been frozen. With cottage cheese and pineapple chunks.


----------



## Evons hubby

I still have leftover tater salad, thinking about Salisbury steak and an ear of corn to go with.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Supper will be spaghetti with white sauce and seafood.


----------



## newfieannie

I've been eating leftover soup for the last 3 days. too hot to cook anyway. I hear we broke records here yesterday!







raining today so a little cooler. I decided to bake a pear cake with cream cheese frosting. I put a touch too much flour in it but i'll do in a pinch. ~Georgia


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight is grilled cheese and fries, think I just about perfected my ketchup recipe last night.

Years ago I watched a cooking show where they went to food trucks, this one only served grilled sandwiches of varying flavors. After seeing how they make them, I have done the same. Instead of butter on the bread and putting them on the griddle, they use a 50/50 butter/mayo mix. The mayo changes the smoke point of the butter and your sandwiches come out golden and not soggy.


----------



## newfieannie

that's interesting! I must tell my son about that. i've never made grilled sandwiches but he does quite often. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> that's interesting! I must tell my son about that. i've never made grilled sandwiches but he does quite often. ~Georgia


I also make grilled cheese with a mix of butter and mayo, sometimes just the mayo if the butter I have isn't soft enough to spread when I want to eat. It really does give a nice crispiness to the grilled cheese, and doesn't taste like mayo.
I have no idea what's for dinner tonight in this house. I came here for inspiration and I'm hungry, so as I read each entry I decided that that's what I want for dinner tonight. I suspect that grilled cheese will feature in dinner,because it's easy to make, but I may combine it with a cob of corn and sliced tomato's.


----------



## warrpath4x4

We don't do grilled cheese a lot but we have done it enough to play around with flavors, my favorite is using home smoked Gouda.


----------



## Oregon1986

Kids had spaghetti, peas and applesauce. I haven't ate yet


----------



## Amanda_W

Oregon1986 said:


> Kids had spaghetti, peas and applesauce. I haven't ate yet


What are you having? Something good I hope. Sounds like the kids had a good dinner


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops with honey Dijon glaze, taters cooked in the cast iron skillet with onion and sweet red pepper, and broccoli. DH doesn't like broccoli so he got to finish off the salad greens.


----------



## alida

warrpath4x4 said:


> We don't do grilled cheese a lot but we have done it enough to play around with flavors, my favorite is using home smoked Gouda.


My family is Dutch and we grew up eating Gouda,in sandwiches and melted on toast under the broiler. I don't recall eating smoked gouda though, I'll have to meander by a cheese store and check it out. You mention home smoking it, do you make the cheese too?


----------



## warrpath4x4

alida said:


> My family is Dutch and we grew up eating Gouda,in sandwiches and melted on toast under the broiler. I don't recall eating smoked gouda though, I'll have to meander by a cheese store and check it out. You mention home smoking it, do you make the cheese too?


We're not to that point yet but plan on it down the road.


----------



## alida

The heat wave is over where I live and I finally feel like getting busy! I'm off today and I have a day full of cooking ahead of me, pot roast for tonight with whipped potatos and some sides plus a applecake which starts with homemade applesauce. 
I'm also canning chili sauce for a friend,using her 60 year old families recipe which was written rather casually..."1 6qt basket of tomatos, plus a few more,enough to go half way up a stock pot". It'll be a interesting challenge.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> The heat wave is over where I live and I finally feel like getting busy! I'm off today and I have a day full of cooking ahead of me, pot roast for tonight with whipped potatos and some sides plus a applecake which starts with homemade applesauce.
> I'm also canning chili sauce for a friend,using her 60 year old families recipe which was written rather casually..."1 6qt basket of tomatos, plus a few more,enough to go half way up a stock pot". It'll be a interesting challenge.


That's my kinda recipe! Some of this, a bit of that..... Oddly enough most of my stuff comes out quite edible. For example my tater salad recipe. A colander nearly full of taters, dozen eggs, a smallish to medium onion, couple spoon full of sweet pickle relish, a bit of mustard and about yay much miracle whip. Cube the taters and put them on to boil, break eggs in a pot with about an inch or so water, put that on to boil. When eggs begin to boil go outside and have a smoke. When cigarette is finished eggs should be done. Dump eggs in colander to drain and rinse with cold water. They are now ready to be run through granny's meat grinder along with the onion. Taters should be ready soon, when they are tender but still hold their shape pretty good dump them in colander, rinse with cold water. Put taters, onion, eggs and relish in mixing bowl and add mustard and miracle whip, stir gently but thoroughly. Refrigerate two hours before serving.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Short ribs,in crock pot with carrots, onions. 
Will add sour kraut just before everything is done.
Applesauce cake.
Coffee


----------



## pixiedoodle

GRILLLED HAM & CHEESE SANDWICHES, FRENCH-FRYS, PUDDING OF THE DAY, BBQ'D BEANS .


----------



## pixiedoodle

GRILLLED HAM & CHEESE SANDWICHES, FRENCH-FRYS, PUDDING OF THE DAY, BBQ'D BEANS .


----------



## no really

Grilled lamb chops with rosemary and garlic, green salad and grilled asparagus.


----------



## alida

Yvonne's hubby said:


> When eggs begin to boil go outside and have a smoke. When cigarette is finished eggs should be done.


Yes! - these types of directions do add a LOT of color to the recipe itself.


----------



## newfieannie

for sure! I have several recipe books from mother that are like that. ~Georgia


----------



## miggyb

Very lazy, tonight. My dog insisted on Chinese take out. Who am I to argue? We split some Beef Lo mejn, steamed dumplings and a PuPu platter for one. It has an egg roll, boneless spare ribs, chix fingers and a crab rangoon. We have enough for supper again tomorrow or Saturday,


----------



## MO_cows

A one skillet dinner tonight I call Tour of Europe. Penne pasta, a veggie blend and Polish sausage. A good sprinkle of shredded parmesan and it doesn't need sauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

turkey & noodles from the frzr., bread & butter, side salad with toms from the garden, canned pears. morning glory muffin bars for a sweet treat later in the evening.


----------



## alida

I was not in the least inspired today and was tempted to order in, but just had leftover pot roast and a cob of corn for dinner. Plus one piece of homemade fudge from a batch I made a couple months ago and froze.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Our son is making his first stage debut tonight in a town youth play. We had to send home with a dinner for between rehearsal and the play, so he got PB&J.

Grammy and papa are coming up to see him and we're having pasta, cottage cheese, and garlic knots.


----------



## MO_cows

Take n bake pizza. And I doubt if I will be cooking tomorrow either. Working an all day festival so I will have to rely on sustenance from food trucks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade Chicken vegetable soup at my house.
Homemade beef and vegetable at parents house.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had shrimp and halibut tacos


----------



## MO_cows

My stomach just might file assault charges against me. Yesterday's nutrition was a funnel cake, kettle corn, and a sub sandwich. This morning we have to return a golf cart that we borrowed for yesterday's event, so the Chinese buffet along the way is going to provide brunch. 

I have split chicken breast thawing for enchiladas tonight.


----------



## alida

After a week of cooking old family recipes for one person or another I already know what I'm making for my dinner, plus leftovers. Our families recipe for macaroni and ground beef with a chunky tomato sauce and fresh parmesan on top. Breakfast was scrambled eggs with some of the homemade chilli sauce I canned earlier in the week. Lunch will be chicken vegetable soup.


----------



## miggyb

Football Sunday, I moved to my daughter's house to begin my "Manny" stint. First request is meatloaf with butter glazed carrots, brussel sprouts,baked potatoes. Funny what they miss,eating. Meatloaf wouldn't have been my first choice especially with brussel sprouts. I found a different preparation, I'll give them another try. Pray for me


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOING TO MAKE THE GRILLED HAM & CHEESE SANDWICH THAT I DIDN'T GET DONE A FEW DAYS BACK. WILL ADD A SIDE SALAD & A BOWL OF HOME CANNED TOM SOUP TO GO WITH IT. FROZEN CRANBERRY FLUFF PIE FOR SWEET TREAT LATER THIS EVENING.


----------



## newfieannie

been baking and cooking since early morning. trying to get a few things together to take to my son for tomorrow . made more cinnamon buns and molasses oatmeal bread etc. corned beef casserole and creamed














pot with champagne sauce. I was starved by this time so I took out a plateful for myself. it was really good. or I was really hungry. didn't even bother setting a table which is rare for me. too busy. got everything pkd in now just have to make a few roast beef sandwiches for our lunch. we hope to finish taking apart the truck camper tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Starting fresh in the morning.
But know what some of the things I will be making:
Bread, been out for week
Miniature Peach Tarts for meals and freezer.
Blueberry Muffins,for meals and freezer
Flour tortillias
Spaghetti and Miniature Meatballs
Muffin Meatloafs
Figure if the oven has to be on for one thing, might as well do month's worth of baking..


----------



## pixiedoodle

I GAVE UP MAKING MUFFINS A FEW YRS BACK. I ADMIT TO BEING LAZY IN THE KITCHEN WHEN IT COMES TO MUFFINS...I MAKE IT LIKE A CAKE IN A LARGE 17X15 PAN & CUT IT INTO SQUARES LIKE CAKE, BAG ONE OR 2 TO A BAGGIE & FRZ. EASIER FOR ME & NO MUFFIN CUPS ETC. JUST CUT IN DEISRED SIZE, BAG & FRZ. I WASH OUT THE BAGGIES & RE-USE THEM OVER & OVER. EASIER & QUICKER THAN INDIVIDUAL MUFFIN PAPERS FOR ME. SAVES TIME & EXPENSE OF MUFFIN PAPERS OR GREASING/ FLOURING EACH MUFFIN CUP. I USE TO USE MUFFIN PANS, LINERS ETC ETC BUT THIS JUST WORKS EASIER/QUICKER FOR ME.


----------



## Oregon1986

Had a really good pot roast for dinner


----------



## pixiedoodle

STUFFED RED BELL PEPPERS TONITE WITH SIDE SALAD, ORANGE JELLO & A CAN OF BEANS OF SOME VARIETY...WHATEVER IS IN THE PANTRY.


----------



## miggyb

Last night's supper went great, even the Brussel Sprouts. My girls requested a baked Mac and cheese. I'll figure out the rest at the market. Pixiedoodle what is this wonderful concoction, Cranberry fluff pie, you speak of. I started drooling as soon as I read the words. Please share. Hey does anybody know where Irish Pixie has been?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

pixiedoodle said:


> I GAVE UP MAKING MUFFINS A FEW YRS BACK. I ADMIT TO BEING LAZY IN THE KITCHEN WHEN IT COMES TO MUFFINS...I MAKE IT LIKE A CAKE IN A LARGE 17X15 PAN & CUT IT INTO SQUARES LIKE CAKE, BAG ONE OR 2 TO A BAGGIE & FRZ. EASIER FOR ME & NO MUFFIN CUPS ETC. JUST CUT IN DEISRED SIZE, BAG & FRZ. I WASH OUT THE BAGGIES & RE-USE THEM OVER & OVER. EASIER & QUICKER THAN INDIVIDUAL MUFFIN PAPERS FOR ME. SAVES TIME & EXPENSE OF MUFFIN PAPERS OR GREASING/ FLOURING EACH MUFFIN CUP. I USE TO USE MUFFIN PANS, LINERS ETC ETC BUT THIS JUST WORKS EASIER/QUICKER FOR ME.


I use Pam cooking spray instead of muffin papers. I have also used parchment paper. All kinds of ways to save steps and money. Just be creative. Cooking doesn't have to be boring or get in rut.
I buy one new spice a small one till I find out if I like it. Then find receipes to use that spice, fruit, or vegetable.


----------



## MO_cows

After a few busy days that led to not so healthy eating, tonight I got back on the rails with salmon, chopped kale salad and peas n carrots.


----------



## Oregon1986

Dinner was a small steak, bacon,2 fried eggs and green beans. Atkins is going to be the death of me


----------



## alida

chicken vegetable soup tonight with a small amount of cooked rice added to the bowl first. I prefer to add cooked rice or noodles to the bowl and then add the soup on top so that the noodles or rice retains its shape. Cooked egg noodles keep well in the fridge for 2-3 days so I'll probably have soup again tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

miggyb said:


> Last night's supper went great, even the Brussel Sprouts. My girls requested a baked Mac and cheese. I'll figure out the rest at the market. Pixiedoodle what is this wonderful concoction, Cranberry fluff pie, you speak of. I started drooling as soon as I read the words. Please share. Hey does anybody know where Irish Pixie has been?


CRANBERRY FLUFF PIE
2/3C BOILING Wter
1pkg cranberry jello
1/2 c cold water ice cubes
1 tub cool whip-8 oz
1 c whole cranberry sauce_ i use cranberry sauce i made on xmas i had in frzr.
1 gram crust
stir boiling water into dry in dry ingredients till dissolved. add enough ice to cold water to measure a cup. add to gelatin, stir till thickened. add cool whip (& orange zest if desiredged) stir in cranberry sauce, fridge about 4 hrs. i froze mine. 

got this from Kraft website. all sorts of easy pies like that. we liked it & too easy not to try.


----------



## miggyb

Thanks, I will report my results and family reaction


----------



## warrpath4x4

This last weekend we ran ragged between 2 play performances and moving horses, horse trailer repair work. We are a lot more fast food than we should have. Last night was left over spaghetti, garlic knots, cottage cheese, and salad.

Lunch today was fresh egg salad sandwiches. Not sure about dinner, maybe pasta bake to finish off the last of the spaghetti.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still trying to get my bread and stuff made.
Been busy babysitting grand daughter.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm thinking about frying up some cabbage with onions then adding some sliced up kielbasa.


----------



## no really

Strip steak, nice and thick, sautéed mushrooms and accordion sliced garlic potatoes.


----------



## miggyb

You would think that I would be able to find cranberries and/or cranberry Jello in SE Mass. I'm staying with my daughter,now, about 30 min from the cranberry bogs.Go figure. Pixiedoodles Cranberry Fluff pie is put off until this weekend. My daughter works at the Naval War College in Newport and has PX privliges, so until then I can only dream. I did make chicken fried steak with a baked mac n cheese with steamed broccoli. A big hit. First time for the steak, I used a recipe from the PBS series"Cooks Country Kitchen" Didn't do the gravy,though. The adults are on "diets". You know, a "see food diet". They see it and they eat it. Can't help themselves, and blame me for cooking it.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Chilly night at the foot of Mt. Shasta so it's chili with cheese, sour cream, avocado slices and lime served with tortillas and cold Coronas.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham steak tonight, made my own veggie blend with thick sliced potatoes, whole green beans out of the freezer and red bell pepper. I wanted the potatoes just done and the others tender-crisp. I got it pretty close! Gave it a dash of balsamic vinaigrette instead of wallowing in butter.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Ended up doing BLT's, pasta bake is for dinner tomorrow


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Tonight was Lentils with Brown Rice covered with lots of caramelized onions and topped with sour cream. Iced water. Tomorrow, maybe Pho soup.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Beings it's drizzling here.
Stuffed Pepper(out of brother's garden) with meatloaf, rice, green beans, with slivers of almonds,garlic, pearl onions,chocolate cake from Mom's house. Coffee,


----------



## Oregon1986

Lisa in WA said:


> Chilly night at the foot of Mt. Shasta so it's chili with cheese, sour cream, avocado slices and lime served with tortillas and cold Coronas.


Oh wow that sounds good


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight I think I'm making SO and the kids chicken Alfredo. I will most likely have a big salad with Costco rotisserie chicken


----------



## pixiedoodle

FETTUCINE WITH NO SALT GARDEN TOMATO SAUCE & CHUNKS OF ACORN SQUASH ADDED, GARLIC TOAST & CANNED FRUIT.


----------



## miggyb

High 70s today, already packed my AC,never fails. I'm not bad but my pooch is dragging. Today I made an Asian/Tex-Mex rice and grilled chicken breast. Marinated in OJ,soy,lime seasoned first with onion powder,coriander and s/p. Rice had garlic soy,snap peas for the Asian and Rotel tomatoes with chiles,black beans, corn and Chile powder and cumin for the Tex Mex. Sorry if I have insulted any Asians or Latinos. My two favorite cuisines,lately. Oldest gdaughter just chowed down,first hurdle has been passed,


----------



## newfieannie

all I had was baked macaroni and tom. soup. I was going to make a boston cream pie but I was beat with all that loading and unloading etc. then the drive in and out. i'll make it for thanksgiving on sat. coming cold again tonight. I'm going upstairs in a bit and turn on the fireplace, put my feet up and read a book. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Beans n cornbread. I had a container of beans in the freezer so just had to make the cornbread and heat em up.


----------



## Evons hubby

Had a big day dealing with hay rolling, too tired to cook so just snacked on leftover cabbage n kielbasa.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GRILLED SANDWICH & TOM SOUP TONITE. PUDDING IF I HAVE ANY OR CANNED FRUIT IF NOT.


----------



## miggyb

Left over meatloaf , tonight, with broccolli and baked potato. Corn niblets for the munchkin who likes everything "except broccolli, Grandpa".Can't complain about her, in between cheerleading and cross country that kid is a vacuum cleaner when it comes to food. So, I bend a little for her. She expends more calories in a day than I do in a week.


----------



## krackin

I'm going to fry up a few conical peppers along with ancho and onion then add some cooked chicken and fajita sauce, simmer. I have tomato basil wraps for it, went out for fence insulators and got them also. I have extra sharp cheddar and sour cream so can swing either way. I should have black olives too, I may use a few.


----------



## MO_cows

Thawed out some pureed tomatoes from the summer glut for homemade tomato soup. Instead of grilled cheese, will use up some hot dogs and buns that have been hanging around long enough.


----------



## newfieannie

threw together a lemon pie tonight to use up some leftover pastry dough I had in the fridge. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

newfieannie said:


> threw together a lemon pie tonight to use up some leftover pastry dough I had in the fridge. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62686


 that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Sure wish mine turned out so pretty.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

no really said:


> Strip steak, nice and thick, sautéed mushrooms and accordion sliced garlic potatoes.


what is accordion sliced potatoes?


----------



## alida

Spaghetti and meat sauce.It's been one of those days and only spaghetti will do.


----------



## krackin

Love sketti.


----------



## krackin

Fried green beans and peppers in rice cooked with pork stock. Good enough for tonight.


----------



## newfieannie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> what is accordion sliced potatoes?


I've got one of those MBw. it came with my garnishing set. I guess they can be bought separately though.


supper tonight was fried haddock with shrimp sauce and a glass of wine.







still eating on the run. no time to sit to the table. I'm baking for a party for tomorrow night. I'm almost finished though. I'm taking thanksgiving day off and do nothing but just sit and read. pigs might fly too!~Georgia


----------



## warrpath4x4

Cold cut sandwiches and chips tonight.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork steak, scalloped potatoes,green bean casserole,peach for dessert.
Coffee of course, dry white wine.
maybe peach with vanilla ice cream.
Lunch will be french toast, sausage patty,orange.
Iced tea.
Sunday who knows, but probably leftovers of some sort.


----------



## alida

Thanksgiving is this Monday in Canada,but our family has always celebrated today or Sunday depending on who and how long various people have to travel. One of my sisters is hosting and she usually does a traditional meal with lots of leftovers on purpose. My job is to bring some wine and I'm also going to bring some spiced nuts as a hostess gift. I'm taking a one hour train ride to get there so I don't have to bring a cooked dish


----------



## miggyb

alida said:


> Thanksgiving is this Monday in Canada,but our family has always celebrated today or Sunday depending on who and how long various people have to travel. One of my sisters is hosting and she usually does a traditional meal with lots of leftovers on purpose. My job is to bring some wine and I'm also going to bring some spiced nuts as a hostess gift. I'm taking a one hour train ride to get there so I don't have to bring a cooked dish


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

alida said:


> Thanksgiving is this Monday in Canada,but our family has always celebrated today or Sunday depending on who and how long various people have to travel. One of my sisters is hosting and she usually does a traditional meal with lots of leftovers on purpose. My job is to bring some wine and I'm also going to bring some spiced nuts as a hostess gift. I'm taking a one hour train ride to get there so I don't have to bring a cooked dish


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pixiedoodle

YOU FIND IT, YOU COOK IT, RE-HEAT IT OR GO COLD BUT I AM NOT COOKING TODAY AT ALL.


----------



## miggyb

MoBookworm1957 said:


> what is accordion sliced potatoes?


Thank you for asking that question, I keep on forgetting. Yes, what are they?


----------



## MO_cows

Tostada Saturday doesn't quite have the same ring to it as taco Tuesday, but that's what we had. Corn tortillas fried up fresh and topped with seasoned beef, refried beans, cheese and homemade salsa.


----------



## montysky

Happy Thanksgivings to our Canadian friends

tonight milk braised pork loin, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and dessert fresh strawberries with cream.

everything raised or grown on our ranch but the milk and cream with came from our friends that have a dairy farm down the road


----------



## alida

miggyb said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you!


----------



## alida

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you!


----------



## no really

miggyb said:


> Thank you for asking that question, I keep on forgetting. Yes, what are they?


Sorry for not explaining, yukon gold taters sliced kinda thin, but not all the way through so they look like an accordion and still connected. Drizzled with melted butter and minced garlic, bake till nearly through. Then more garlic butter and sprinkle of parm cheese bake about five more minutes.


----------



## no really

Thought I'd stick a pic of the potatoes too.


----------



## miggyb

no really said:


> Thought I'd stick a pic of the potatoes too.


Thanks, I showed my girls the pic and it is a crowd favorite, haven't even made them, yet!


----------



## pixiedoodle

A PLETHERA OF LEFTOVERS TODAY. A POT F NAVY BEANS & CORNBREAD ONE DAY THIS WEEK...I THINK WE ARE HAVING A COLD FRONT COMING AROUND WEDS SO THAT WILL PROB BE THE DAY WE HAVE BEANS & PONE.


----------



## newfieannie

made some haddock chowder from leftover fish that I had defrosted. threw in I/2 container whipping cream also leftover. ever good! most people around here are having turkey today being as it's thanksgiving day. I don't do the big meal anymore. no one to eat it. what is pone?


----------



## alida

I'm having fish and chips for dinner tonight. I was going to have leftover Thanksgiving turkey,but it took me until noon to not feel full from the huge spread my sister laid out for our celebration on Saturday. Turkey and stuffing sandwiches on the menu tomorrow.


----------



## miggyb

alida said:


> I'm having fish and chips for dinner tonight. I was going to have leftover Thanksgiving turkey,but it took me until noon to not feel full from the huge spread my sister laid out for our celebration on Saturday. Turkey and stuffing sandwiches on the menu tomorrow.


Turkey and stuffing with cranberry relish is my favorite part of Thanksgiving dinner, I enjoy those more than the dinner,itself. My wife , when she was still here, loved turkey a la king. We'd make Thanksgiving dinner in anticipation of the leftovers. Good times. Unfortunately for my beloved NY Giants the season has gone off the precipice, another loss today even with my total effort, no shortcut Sunday Gravy, and meatballs.Tomorrow I am making BBQ ribs, sides are undecided. My grand daughter is making oatmeal raisin and chocolate chip cookies, as I type A couple of cookies and some milk will soothe the pain of another Giants loss. It's time to stick a fork in them, because they are definitely done.


----------



## alida

_My grand daughter is making oatmeal raisin and chocolate chip cookies, as I type A couple of cookies and some milk will soothe the pain of another Giants loss. It's time to stick a fork in them, because they are definitely done._

I am assuming that the fork was for sticking in the cookies, not the Giants, despite their lackluster performances! 

I may have to stash my leftover turkey away in the freezer - I've been invited to a turkey dinner today so no cooking for me.

For everyone who has today off for Columbus Day - enjoy your celebrations!


----------



## newfieannie

this is my thanksgiving supper tonight . a boston cream pie. i'll probably eat several more pieces. it's that good. supposed to be a low calorie recipe but not the way I make it. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

newfieannie said:


> made some haddock chowder from leftover fish that I had defrosted. threw in I/2 container whipping cream also leftover. ever good! most people around here are having turkey today being as it's thanksgiving day. I don't do the big meal anymore. no one to eat it. what is pone?


PONE IS CORN PONE/CORN BREAD


----------



## pixiedoodle

TONIGHT WE WILL HAVE FEW ODDS & ENDS...GOING TO HAVE TUBULAR COOKED PASTA SMOTHERED IN CHICKEN ENCHILADA TOPPING FROM THE FREEZER, SLICED FRESH TOMS. FROMT HE GARDEN, TAPIOCA WITH FRESH CHOPPED FRUIT VARIETY, HALF A STRIP STEAK FOR DH AND WHATEVER ELSE IS HANGING OUT IN THE FRIDGE. TRYING TO USE UP A FEW LEFTOVERS. WE DO NOT LIKE THE SAME THINGS SO EASY TO USE UP LEFTOVERS...WHAT I WON'T EAT HE WILL & VISA VERSA.


----------



## Evons hubby

I had the pleasure of feeding our boy and a few of his friends last night. They hit that crockpot of my homemade sgetti sauce pretty hard but still plenty left for me for today and maybe tomorrow.

ETA: ok, not enough for tomorrow, just polished off the last of it for a late snack. Now I gotta come up with something for tomorrow. Might just fry me up a skillet of taters and drown them with cream style corn.


----------



## MO_cows

Mmmm, all the Thanksgiving meals described are whetting my appetite for turkey and dressing.

Last night, big pork chops so on the side we just had cottage cheese, pineapple, homemade pickled beets and pickled asparagus.

Tonight, pineapple shrimp stir fry.

Tomorrow is supposed to be chilly so I guess it's time to make DH a pot of chili. Him and dad like it a lot hotter than I do so if I please them I will be sweating and mouth burning by the time u finish my bowl.


----------



## StaceyS

I had some pork chops to use up to help clean the freezer for a new 1/4 pig, so I put in crockpot with enchilada sauce,yesterday. Today I filled flour tortillas with the pork and sort of fried them, not as much as a normal taco shell. No extra cheese in the house, but a little chopped lettuce. They were good. I was surprised hubby agreed without the extra cheese.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> this is my thanksgiving supper tonight . a boston cream pie. i'll probably eat several more pieces. it's that good. supposed to be a low calorie recipe but not the way I make it. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62772


I've gained at least two pounds just looking at your pie!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

BBQ Short Ribs, potato,potato salad,peas.


----------



## pixiedoodle

STILL WORKING ON LEFTOVERS... MEXICAN ASTA FROM YEST. & I'LL COOK THAT STRIP STEAK DH DIDN'T WANT YEST. WE'LL BOTH BE HAPPY. MAY WHIP UP A CAKE LATER IF I HAVE TIME & STRENGTH. NEED TO FINISH OFF SOME SALAD FIXINGS TONITE AS WELL. GOT SEVERAL RIPE TOMS THAT NEED TO BE USED TOO. MAYBE TOM WILL BE A DAY FOR SOEMTHING NEW SINCE WE DON'T WANT OUR LEFTOVERS GOING TO WASTE.


----------



## miggyb

Fellow foodies, in everybody's life a little Tuna casserole must fall (apologies to HWLongfellow)tonight was the night. A particularly unpleasant dish to my way of thinking. A dish I have avoided for 5 years, since my wife's passing.However it was a special request for this weeks menu. My oldest grandaughter said " might as well get it out of the way, tonight, Gramps". With peas another veggie from my "dislike" list. And it's Tuesday, a grand conjunction of unpleasantness. Well, I survived by way of sriracha sauce, which aggravated my wife no end when I doused her creation with the hot sauce, and with my 6 or so peas I had some warmed up BBQ ribs from last nights dinner. Mission accomplished. I hate Tuesdays.


----------



## no really

Sriracha is a magic elixir that can cure most culinary missteps .


----------



## krackin

Chicken fajitas tonight. Made up a sourdough multigrain loaf. Dough was a little soft so added some rolled oats. I'll have that tomorrow as toast for new bacon and eggs for breakfast. Rainy day yesterday so I made a big chili. I'll freeze leftovers tomorrow for winter plowing days.


----------



## alida

I finished the last of the turkey leftovers, from Saturdays dinner. I had another turkey dinner on Monday and those leftovers went into the freezer. After reading everyones menu plans I ended up baking a pork loin, with sauted apples and onions as a side. I think I can turn the leftovers into a pulled pork type mixture to have on a bun, or maybe in a wrap. 
I wish sriracha was around when my mother served liver weekly. Ketchup did a good job covering the taste, sriracha sauce would have eliminated the flavour. Don't think I've ever had tuna casserole.


----------



## miggyb

alida said:


> I finished the last of the turkey leftovers, from Saturdays dinner. I had another turkey dinner on Monday and those leftovers went into the freezer. After reading everyones menu plans I ended up baking a pork loin, with sauted apples and onions as a side. I think I can turn the leftovers into a pulled pork type mixture to have on a bun, or maybe in a wrap.
> I wish sriracha was around when my mother served liver weekly. Ketchup did a good job covering the taste, sriracha sauce would have eliminated the flavour. Don't think I've ever had tuna casserole.


Count yourself, lucky. I shouldn't complain. I'm not fussy,I was brought up to eat was served or go hungry. Tuna casserole just rubs me the wrong way. Well, good riddance for another 5 yrs.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Starting fresh tomorrow.
Pork tenderloin baked with sliced apples,pineapple slices.
Home made bread made fresh.
Compound butter for the tenderloin.


----------



## Evons hubby

I nearly had a blue egg for breakfast yesterday. Was fixing myself a gas house egg, that's what mama called them. I had the butter melted in the skillet, hole torn in middle of a slice of bread, cracked the egg and dropped the prettiest shade of blue egg in the hole.... I thought to myself, wow, never seen a blue eggy before, then got hit by an odor most foul! I opted out of eating that one.

On today's menu I have some ground beef, some sausage, and some pretty red bell peppers. Thinking about stuffing a couple peppers with meat and rice, then smothering them with onion and mushroom gravy. Maybe a bit of cheese in the stuffing.


----------



## krackin

Burgers tonight. Beef from a local farm I do wholesale with, excellent beef. Fried peppers and maybe tomato. Maybe not, running low on maters now and plain ol' mater sandwiches won't be around long. Besides, I really love pepper burgs.

Going to have onion provolone buns. They aren't mine but from a store that bakes them daily, really good especially considering the source.


----------



## miggyb

Another easy to make meal,tonight. This one I enjoy on occasional football Sundays. Lots of garlick sliced onions,a bag of frozen Brussel Sprouts, potatoes and Kielbasa(Polish sausage) in a baking pan. Olive oil, crushed red pepper, paprika, salt and pepper. In the oven for 45 min covered then another 30minutes uncovered @375 stirring it up every once in awhile until potatoes are done. Both Grandaughters completely finished and the youngest went back for seconds. Both gave me a thumbs up.So Grampa is happy. I love it when they eat good.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was slider sandwiches on potato rolls, your choice of ham or turkey and provolone, cheddar, or Munster, and all the fixings.

Tonight is garlic bread with a red sauce/bean mixture dish the wife is making lol.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night's chili became tonight's chili cheese baked potatoes. Still enough left for a lunch or two.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NAVY BEANS AND SPICY CORNBREAD...OH MY! DELISH!! NEED NAVY BEANS MORE OFTEN!!


----------



## Oregon1986

We had honey baked ham,green beans cooked in bacon and the kids and SO had loaded mashed potatoes


----------



## Evons hubby

Not trying to brag but them stuffed peppers n gravy turned out totally awesome last night, had two of them last night one left for today's lunch. Had way more stuffing mix than the peppers would hold so made a small pan of meatloaf with that. Meat loaf sammys coming up.


----------



## pixiedoodle

a little more navy beans & pone, leftover mexican pasta & a apicy turkey burger . maybe a box of jello. trying to clear out the fridge leftovers.


----------



## newfieannie

made a buttermilk chocolate sheet cake to use up the buttermilk. I gave my son the rest of the boston cream pie to take home and I was craving something sweet anyway. turned out really moist. I still have a cup left and I might make some BM scones later tonight. I hate to throw things out. ~Georgia


----------



## miggyb

I like buttermilk sheet cake, Newfieanie


----------



## miggyb

miggyb said:


> I like buttermilk sheet cake, Newfieanie


It's torture seeing the various sweet delights you post. Back to the mundane, I made a roast chicken for my girls,used up the dry rub I made for the ribs and the leftover yellow rice from the same rib meal. Made fresh green beans and everybody is happy and full. Dogs keep on making assaults on the trash,determined to get those scraps. Did I say I like Buttermilk chocolate sheet cake?


----------



## newfieannie

too bad you're not close by I'd certainly share. growing up mom always had buttermilk on hand . she would make scones and whatnot from it when she had her friends in for afternoon tea. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Made my grocery run Tonite so I let Papa Murphy's do the work.

Tomorrow nite, chicken marsala with green salad.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Meatloaf, rice, veggie, and bread tonight.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> made a buttermilk chocolate sheet cake to use up the buttermilk. I gave my son the rest of the boston cream pie to take home and I was craving something sweet anyway. turned out really moist. I still have a cup left and I might make some BM scones later tonight. I hate to throw things out. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62839


I gotta turn off my pics, gaining weight just looking at your yummies!


----------



## Evons hubby

miggyb said:


> It's torture seeing the various sweet delights you post. Back to the mundane, I made a roast chicken for my girls,used up the dry rub I made for the ribs and the leftover yellow rice from the same rib meal. Made fresh green beans and everybody is happy and full. Dogs keep on making assaults on the trash,determined to get those scraps. Did I say I like Buttermilk chocolate sheet cake?


There is nuthin "mundane" about a happy family with full tummies. It just don't get no bettern that


----------



## MoBookworm1957

White beans and ham hock in the crock pot
Biscuits and jelly.
Coffee
Sliced onion topping beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

didn't get the turkey burgers made yest. so that will be for tonite with some more of the mex. pasta we didn't use up last nite. black rasp jello Ith cool whips was nice treat & more of the same to finish it off tonite. got a dab of salad makings in the crisper so will finish off that too. down to about a dzn garden toms left. gave away about 20 lbs of them over the wknd. sick of them but will miss them when they're gone. got plenty of v-8 & tom jusice both with no salt canned & frozen. same with tom soup with leeks & just tom soup. frzer is pretty full of garden stuff i made when i was feeling good. plenty to keep us filled this winter as far as tom stuff goes. also made no salt pasta sauce & stewed toms for the frzr. won't be long to try them all out tried the pasta sauce & it was really good & do nit mis the salt at all.


----------



## newfieannie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There is nuthin "mundane" about a happy family with full tummies. It just don't get no bettern that



oh for sure! I grew up with life revolving around the kitchen. that's how I remember mother. with her big apron on either cooking it or dishing it up! my son has had his own place for many years now but I still keep him fed and happy. ~Georgia


----------



## miggyb

newfieannie said:


> oh for sure! I grew up with life revolving around the kitchen. that's how I remember mother. with her big apron on either cooking it or dishing it up! my son has had his own place for many years now but I still keep him fed and happy. ~Georgia


Those are my best memories of my Mom.


----------



## newfieannie

plain ole fish cakes and a few veggies for supper tonight. made a lemon sauce to serve with it. very filling so I only needed a light dessert. a fruit cup that I made up from some leftover fruit. kwi ,bananas and oranges.







still got lots of mint growing so I made a syrup for it and topped it with a little ice cream. ~Georgia


----------



## krackin

Defrosting the last fridge now, started at daybreak, so bad. Freezers were teat compared to this one, my fault. [email protected]#$%^. 

Worse then that, I set hog trailer to load this morning. Just moving 5 to a new feed area. I knew they wouldn't load so after getting set up I did other work. Got back and decided to entice them to load, all were gone. *&##$%^*. 

Then I saw they were all loaded and laying down enjoying the start to the cruise to the cornfield paradise. I'll move them in the morning. They have to meet a slew of other hogs and adjust to new ground. Late afternoon isn't a good time.

Wow, that got off topic some , huh. I'm about ready for 2 IPAs and a ham and cheese omelette. Sourdough toast.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Bowl of beans, pulled pork sandwiches, dill pickles.


----------



## miggyb

Finally got our first hint of fall, last night. Still haven't had a frost yet. Made a hearty beef stew out of a chuck roast. Loaded with veggies: peas,carrots,onions,green beans and potatoes.In a nice thick broth, almost gravy. A stick to your ribs,supper.Most of these dishes I've been making,for the girls, are the meals my daughter was raised on and my wife's faves. Bittersweet,but good,memories.


----------



## newfieannie

yeah I got a lot of those too. ~Georgia


----------



## montysky

Meatloaf, mash potatoes, green beans cold glass of milk and apple pie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HOPEFULLY LAST OF THE LEFTOVERS! OR IF LUCKY ASUBWAY SANDWICH TO SPLIT OR BURGER KING. HAVE DISCOVERED THAT STORE ICE CREAMS ILLS ME NOW DAYS BUT THE SOFT SERVE CONES AT BURGER KINF DON'T BOTHER ME AT ALL...LOVE THEM TO BOOT.


----------



## alida

There's a lot cooking at my house today. This morning I opened the fridge freezer..to find out that it isn't working. The fridge is fine just not the freezer. I know that I opened it later Thursday evening and it was working then. Today though the ice cubes in their trays were completely melted and so are the bags of frozen fruit. The ice cream is soup. Most of the sausages,chicken and pork loin are only partially defrosted,with some ice crystals. I suspect that's because they're stacked together on one side of the freezer next to a pot roast which is not nearly as defrosted due to its size. I think the freezer stopped working less than 24 hours ago since the roast was still pretty frozen. 
I smelled all the meats and none of them smell "off", but I wouldn't feel comfortable re-freezing the meat so....
chicken was marinated in yogurt and tandoori paste for a hour and then shoved in a hot oven. The rest of the chicken has been poached until it's well cooked and then the broth and chicken will become soup to use up some of the defrosted veggies. The pork loin was cut into pieces (still frozen at very centre) and is in my Instant Pot,using the pressure cooker setting, turning into Teriyaki pork. 
I just crumbled up the sausage and cooked it thoroughly. I'll turn that into minestrone soup today to use up some of the thawed tomatos and stock,plus more thawed veggies. 
The pot roast will finish thawing in the fridge until there's room on the stove and then I'll make it my favorite way, with caraway seeds and apple juice. 
Thank goodness I have a small chest freezer which I cleaned and inventoried 3 weeks ago or so. Once everything is cooked I'll cool the pots on my balcony where it's cold today and then portion everything out into 1-2 serving containers and stack 'em in my freezer.
I did discard some bags of chinese dumplings and wontons,which contain uncooked fillings and were defrosted. I also took the opportunity to discard a few "lost" items that had freezer burn and looked very unappetizing so I guess there was a silver lining to the thaw, a very very thin silver lining mind you, but now I have a completely emptied and freshly scoured freezer and my chest freezer will soon contain several weeks worth of entrees and soups.


----------



## MO_cows

Look at me, not even noon and I know what's for dinner. Sausage and shrimp jambalaya. With green salad on the side. Some cornbread would go great with it but my A1C got into the pre diabetes range so watching the carbs. Don't need rice and cornbread both. Just one tenth more reduction and I'm back into normal range.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENT OUT FOR A RARE BREAKFAST THIS MORNING THEN STOPPED TO PIUCK UP A FEW THINGS AT THE STORE WE WERE OUT OF..BSICS, BREAD, PRODUCE YOGUERT ETC, THEN OFF TO SPROUTS FOR A LITTLE FRESH PRODUCE & TO RETURN SOME RANCID WALNUTS FOR AN EXCHANGE. DH PICKED UP 2 PORK ROASTS & IT IS ENOUGH TO MAKE 5 POR ROASTS CUT DOWN. SHOULD LAST HIM TILL NEXT SPRING. DIDN'T SPEND MUCH BUT DIDN'T NEED MUCH THS WEEK. WILL ADD IT TO THE DFRZR STOCKPILE. THINK WE NOW HAVE PORK ROASTS, PORK STEAK, CHICKEN TENDERS, CHICKEN BREASTS, HAMBURGER, HAM SCRAPS & STRIP STEAK. HE SHOULD EB GOOD FOR SEVERAL MONTHS & HOPEFULLY TILL SPRING! GOT TO GET BUSY EATING UP SOME OF THAT TOM SOUP I MADE & FROZE LAST MONTH. IF MY MOTHER HAD A FREEZER & SOME EXTRA $$ WHEN WE WERE KIDS SHE'D HAVE THOT SHE WAS LIVING THE HIGH LIFE!


----------



## copperhead46

It was 90 degrees here today, going to be 64 tomarrow, with a tornado in between. It's just Oklahoma fall.... I thought it would cool off earlier so I made a big pot of chili bit it's still 80 degrees outside... oh well, it's still good chili !! Had venison last night, good thing it's almost deer season, we're running low on deer meat.


----------



## miggyb

Fried chix breast tonight. I tried making no really's accordion potatoes to great success. Everybody loves them and have been added to the rotation, Next is pixie doodles cranberry fluff pie. I have tracked down all the ingredients. Going to make a baked ziti tomorrow, for Sunday football. I think a nice green salad,too. A NY Giants win would be nice, I am forever an optimist when it comes to my Giants.


----------



## alida

yesterday I cooked all the half defrosted food from my broken freezer, and today I'm going to eat some of that. Tandoori chicken which turned out very well,  plus yogurt with diced cukes and garlic stirred in. Plain basmati rice and a tomato and eggplant side. Lunch today will be some of the minestrone soup,plus just baked fresh bread that I picked up from a bakery earlier this morning.


----------



## MO_cows

The half cooked jambalaya will hopefully be finished tonight. Severe storms came thru just when I had everything but the shrimp in the pot and was ready to put the lid on and cook the rice. Blew limbs into the line, took it down, pulled the weather head off the house. Big burn spot on the siding where it arced. Still have power in the garage and barn, that's a separate run underground. So an extension cord to the frig is the extent of electricity we have in the house. We set up the coffee maker and took it to the garage this morning to brew. Gotta have coffee! I could set up the road trip grill or fire up the smoker but it looks like it will be fixed today. An electrician will be here in an hour.


----------



## krackin

Ham Alfredo pizza, sourdough crust is rising. I'm trying sauteed kohlrabi instead of broccoli. Sauteed up sweet conical peppers and onion. I may add black olives and shrooms but what I have already is quite a bit. I may set some aside and use for an omelette tomorrow.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night we were kid free so we went to our favorite local bar for some chicken wings, mini tacos, and a burger.... and of course some drinks.


----------



## alida

krackin said:


> Ham Alfredo pizza, sourdough crust is rising. I'm trying sauteed kohlrabi instead of broccoli. Sauteed up sweet conical peppers and onion. I may add black olives and shrooms but what I have already is quite a bit. I may set some aside and use for an omelette tomorrow.


I would be interested in hearing how kohlrabi worked on your pizza. Did it stay crunchy or soften like the peppers and onions would.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Cream of chicken soup and cold sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Not a dang thing, no electricity because of storms.
Peanut Butter and banana sandwich,chips.


----------



## Skamp

Last night;

1/4th of a ribeye, mixed rice, roasted carrot and cauliflower, steamed broccoli with ranch, onion and tomato.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PORK ROAST FOR DH TONITE WITH SMALL SALAD, BOILED POTATOES, SLICED TOMATOES, GRAVY FROM THE BROTH. HE WILL EAT ON THAT FOR SEVERAK DAYS THRU-OUT THIS WEEK.


----------



## Evons hubby

thinking about maybe baked chicken legs, and an acorn squash. It's early though, that could change if I think of something better twixt now and supper time.


----------



## krackin

alida said:


> I would be interested in hearing how kohlrabi worked on your pizza. Did it stay crunchy or soften like the peppers and onions would.


The kohlrabi worked very well. I got multi-tasking and sauteed the veggies a little too long but on the other hand they didn't get turned evenly so some was a little crunchy. I recommend it. Another couple of minutes in the oven would have been better, it was loaded right up but I just couldn't wait.


----------



## krackin

Tonight will be pepper, onion, ham and cheese omelette. I should make up home fries too. I've been frying them up in a wok lately, works very well because I like raw spuds and it is a lot easier to cook them down in a wok without burning when you get sidetracked.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I am making Salisbury steaks using ground turkey and turkey gravy and mushrooms. We will have potatoes, probably baked, and boiled sliced carrot coins with butter.


----------



## alida

krackin said:


> The kohlrabi worked very well. I got multi-tasking and sauteed the veggies a little too long but on the other hand they didn't get turned evenly so some was a little crunchy. I recommend it. Another couple of minutes in the oven would have been better, it was loaded right up but I just couldn't wait.


Thank you krackin,
I had pizza at my sisters MIL's several times that consisted of homemade dough covered with paper thin slices of raw potato and red onions, plus fresh rosemary and sea salt. No sauce, but a liberal amount of olive oil drizzled over it, and into the oven to bake. It's incredible,hot or cold and I'm thinking kohlrabi could be a excellent addition. 

As for supper tonight? Minestrone soup and garlic bread.


----------



## warrpath4x4

First time making tortillas, pork sausage tacos.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, salisbury steak with mixed mash potatoes and corn.


----------



## Evons hubby

Changed my mind on last nights supper, baked the chicken but opted for rice with a can of rotel instead of the squash. Breakfast is leftover rice refried with couple eggs scrambled in it.


----------



## krackin

alida said:


> Thank you krackin,
> I had pizza at my sisters MIL's several times that consisted of homemade dough covered with paper thin slices of raw potato and red onions, plus fresh rosemary and sea salt. No sauce, but a liberal amount of olive oil drizzled over it, and into the oven to bake. It's incredible,hot or cold and I'm thinking kohlrabi could be a excellent addition.
> 
> As for supper tonight? Minestrone soup and garlic bread.


That pizza would kick butt with garlic alfredo sauce too I bet.


----------



## krackin

Baked stuffed chops and butternut. Stuffing is a little home sourdough bread, store onion provolone rolls, a little store bread. Sage, marjoram, thyme,dried onion and dried celery. I used a flavor packet from chicken ramen noodles too. I won't need to salt at least. The butternut are a couple small ones I harvested a couple weeks ago. I like to let winter squash age longer generally but decided to try them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Breakfast: biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## Evons hubby

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Breakfast: biscuits and sausage gravy.


Dang!! And here I was thinking life was good at my house!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Dang!! And here I was thinking life was good at my house!


Homemade biscuits, sage sausage gravy.
Have enough biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bought a thick T-Bone-in Pork Chop for $1.36 at our hometown country store today. Going to grill it on the George foreman and keep the bone for a bean soup dish, maybe tommorrow. I still have a bag of potatoes, so will microwave one to add to my chop dinner. If I get hungry later tonight, I'll have a bowl of cereal.


----------



## krackin

I love sausage gravy and biscuits. I tend to lean a little heavy with sage, I grow it so I can. 

I deboned my chops and cooked them up for Kuma. He got the broth today and I'll clean bones tomorrow.


----------



## Kyrel

I made sauce last night then sliced up eggplant and fried them with flour, egg, and flavored panko. Layered them up with the sauce and cheese. Baked it tonight for dinner and my hubby was licking his plate =}


----------



## newfieannie

my son is meeting me at the cottage tomorrow so we can winterize it ,spread some soil etc. I made a little food for him. baked chicken, a couple jelly rolls, soup, home made bread etc. should last him a week. ~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> I love sausage gravy and biscuits. I tend to lean a little heavy with sage, I grow it so I can.
> 
> I deboned my chops and cooked them up for Kuma. He got the broth today and I'll clean bones tomorrow.


i grow my sage too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh reheated some pork roast, baked ptatoes & carrots from yseterday & think enough left over to finish off tom. i reheated about a third cup of beans, ate a fresh pear & bread & butter. filled me up. everyones meals sound delish!!


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> my son is meeting me at the cottage tomorrow so we can winterize it ,spread some soil etc. I made a little food for him. baked chicken, a couple jelly rolls, soup, home made bread etc. should last him a week. ~Georgia
> View attachment 62928


Would someone please take this woman's camera away, I'm getting fat just looking at the Pictures!


----------



## warrpath4x4

Swapped out our wood stove for a pellet stove tonight, so it was a quick dinner of hot dogs and fries so we could get the kiddo to bed.


----------



## Evons hubby

If all goes according to plan tonight's menu is steak, fried taters and sweet corn.


----------



## Kyrel

I was going to bake a whole chicken with hot sausage, baked sweet potato, homemade applesauce... but hubby says make that tomorrow..I want more eggplant parmesan! heehee!!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

FRIED CHICKEN, BAKED YAM, FRESH TOMS IN SALAD, LAST OF THE CANNED GREEN BEANS FROM SUMMER OF 2016. BUTTERSCOTCH PUDDING WITH COOL WHIP


----------



## krackin

Left over chops, part of the plan. If that isn't enough, left over chili with onion bagels. Been trying to lay off the ham bone, need that for a pot o'lima beans.


----------



## Skamp

A local fund raiser,(frozen package) thin crust and skinny toppings. Veg and bacon to round it out in a hurry. Two more to come, we'll load 'em up to come.


----------



## JohnL751

soulsurvivor said:


> We've been in and out of thunder boomers all afternoon. One good thing is that we've got bullfrogs grumping again. Poachers will have them cleaned out before long though. There's a small general grocery nearby that sells cleaned and frozen 5 lb of frog legs for $17.99 every day of the week. They're not hardly as tasty as the ones out there grumping right now, but I wish people would buy their frozen frog legs for a season and allow the frog population to build back to its' former glory days when you could sit on the patio and listen to bull frogs sing every summer night.
> 
> I think this will be a good change for the dinner/supper thread and thanks to wr and Grandmotherbear for making it a smooth transition. I hope everyone finds their way here ok and keeps posting about what's cooking at their house. Our supper tonight was a slice of the crockpot ham along with a fried country egg on top of french bread and a side of pineapple chunks salad. I know it sounds gross but it was actually quite delicious.


Really sounds like you need to set up your own hobby business of growing Bull Frogs. You could up the population by 10,000 every year and have something enjoyable to do that wouldn't take much money or time.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Son had awana's tonight so he had a sandwich, I was out fixing fences till dark so I just had leftovers.


----------



## pixiedoodle

nothing but leftovers tonite with pomagranite/blueberry jello made with orane juice. think i may have a bit of cake left in the freezer & if so, we'll enjoy .


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork roast,potatoes,carrots,celery,fresh sage,thyme,oregano in crock pot will make gravy to go with pan juices.
Chicken salad, hard boiled egg, 2 tablespoon of mayo,sweet relish,celery,onion,sweet peppers.
Sausage sandwich, with over easy egg on top. Ate good today.
pork roast leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Beef roast, veggies, mashed potatoes, garlic bread, red wine


----------



## Evons hubby

Went shopping today for kitchen cabinets to go in our current project... Remodeling an old trailer as a rental. Spent lot of money on that today and was exhausted when I got home. Had my Yvonne pick me up a subway on her way home. She has figured out a neat trick when ordering the filling, go for the best stuff first while there is plenty of room. For me that's the turkey, cheese and black olives first, then onion, bell peppers next, then lettuce and tomato last if there is still room!


----------



## pixiedoodle

YOUR SUBWAY SANDWICH HAS BEEN SOUNDING SOOO GOOD TO ME THE LAST FEW MONTHS. I GOT A GREAT OUPON IN THE MAIL LAST WEEK. DH WAS GOING TO STOP ON HIS WAY HOME TO GET US A SANDWICH. UNFORTUNATELY I READ THE SODIUM CONTENT OF THE ITEMS I LIKE & THEY WERE SOOOO FAR FROM WHAT I CAN HAVE I HAD TO DROP THE ENTIRE IDEA! WHAT IS IN ONE SERVING OF THE DELI MEAT IS MORE SODIUM THAN I AM ALLOWED IN 2 DAYS!! STLL SOUNDS GOOD BUT DEF NOT ON MY LIST OF "CAN HAVES".


----------



## krackin

Freid up peppers, onion and ground pork. Cooking down maters now. Basil, anise and oregano. It is a tossed together sketti sauce with leftover going to Sunday pizza.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is roasted chicken with baby roasted fingerling potatoes, rolls and peas


----------



## alida

feeling under the weather so I'm doctoring myself with one of my mothers sure fired cures for all that ails you, Dutch gouda cheese on toasted bread, under the broiler for a minute to melt the cheese a bit. There may be tomato soup in my near future too, if the cheese on toast doesn't quite "cure me". And hot, plain tea.


----------



## MO_cows

Last 3 night's dinner was none, leftovers, and pizza. Been busy setting up for a barn sale. Tonight, a real dinner humble as it may be. Salmon patties with creamed peas and potatoes.


----------



## light rain

We've been having remodeling work done on our old house and because we didn't have a functional bathroom sink I have been bringing home fast food for the contractor and my DH and myself. I was careful but the excess sodium has been a real negative for DH. Now all home cooked food with Pensey's no salt spices. Today I roasted chicken wings w/Bangkok blend, black pepper. Picked beets and a salad with Ken's Honey Mustard Dressing. We're having our DD and DSL visiting... Also had roasted garlic heads. Happy old folks...


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight's menu will consist of pot roast.... Following my momma's recipe right down to "eat it or wear it". Think I'm going to hush my mouth and eat it. 


ETA: yeppers *buurrrrp* that worked! Momma knew what's good!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No pork roast leftovers, no chicken salad leftovers.
Will start fresh Saturday.


----------



## krackin

Ribs and onion home fries. I'll fry up a few peppers for that, have to use some up and need to freeze some very soon, tomorrow if I remember after getting grain. I didn't put beans on to soak last night, didn't think I would want them today. Right. Big mistake.


----------



## Evons hubby

krackin said:


> Ribs and onion home fries. I'll fry up a few peppers for that, have to use some up and need to freeze some very soon, tomorrow if I remember after getting grain. I didn't put beans on to soak last night, didn't think I would want them today. Right. Big mistake.


Now what am I to do with my cornbread?!?


----------



## Lisa in WA

Maple glazed pork roast, aromatic cabbage (even people who dislike cabbage like this) and creamy polenta with butter and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sage sausage patties with home grown sage.
Hard boiled egg
Sausage gravy
Grapes


----------



## krackin

Lisa in WA said:


> Maple glazed pork roast, aromatic cabbage (even people who dislike cabbage like this) and creamy polenta with butter and Parmesan cheese.


What is your aromatic cabbage? I like no particular recipe fried cabbage, so does Kuma. He gets pretty aromatic after that.


----------



## krackin

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Sage sausage patties with home grown sage.
> Hard boiled egg
> Sausage gravy
> Grapes


Having a biscuit with that?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

krackin said:


> Having a biscuit with that?


Goes without saying.
Yes


----------



## Lisa in WA

krackin said:


> What is your aromatic cabbage? I like no particular recipe fried cabbage, so does Kuma. He gets pretty aromatic after that.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was leftover pork roast, peanut butter and maple syrup mixture with ritz crackers for sweet treat.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night on the farm. Left over home sketti sauce from my farm ingredients for sauce, 5 cheese pizza mix and X sharp cheddar to stretch the mix cheese which is a bit short. No matter. I'll make up some sausage shortly, rush job but so be it. Fried farm onions and peppers too.

I love pizza night.


----------



## alida

Baked potato with a little left over chili,sourcream and spring onion on top. Coleslaw as the side.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tonight is "trying to clear out the freezers from daughters shopping trip to Trader Joe's while we were gone" night.
Husband and daughter are having steamed dumplings, mandarin chicken and sticky rice.
I'll have a lean cuisine.
Lunch is TJ chicken pot pie for DH and some kind of vegetable fusilli for shopper daughter. Lean cuisine for me.
That'll clear out 7 boxes and bags.
About 50 more to go.

Grrrr...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

At least she shopped. lol...
She wasn't planning on going hungry. lol...


----------



## Lisa in WA

MoBookworm1957 said:


> At least she shopped. lol...
> She wasn't planning on going hungry. lol...



The Frozen oatmeal and steamed dumpling with chicken soup inside them are particularly annoying.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lisa in WA said:


> The Frozen oatmeal and steamed dumpling with chicken soup inside them are particularly annoying.


I didn't say it was something you would eat normally.
But things she would eat. Yuck!


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> The Frozen oatmeal and steamed dumpling with chicken soup inside them are particularly annoying.


Awwwwe, how sweet of her to pick up cat food while she was shopping!


----------



## pixiedoodle

USED THE MICRO GRILL & COOKED CHICKEN TENDERRS , SMALL HALF STRIP STEAK WITH PEPPERS & ONIONS, FOUND MEDITERAINIAN BEAN SOUP IN FRZR SO HEATED THAT AS WELL & MICROED A COUPLE EARS OF FRESH CORN...NO LEFTOVERS THAT I KNOW OF. SOMETHING NEW TOM. NITE, JUST NOT SURE WHAT.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night just made a quick cheeseburger. Tonight we are having Swiss steak.


----------



## Evons hubby

Still working on the leftover pork roast here, have a few ears of sweet corn in the freezer, will pop an ear in the micro wave machine to go with it. (Someone done hogged up all the taters n cabbage out of it!) My Yvonne is out of town helping her niece deliver a bitty boy person this evening so it's just me and the dog tonight.


----------



## Jlynnp

Tonight was bacon & tomato sandwich’s. I am gonna ask hubby to make chili for later this week as it is going to get cooler.


----------



## fwbmama

Taco salad!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops braised in apple cider, green salad and potato salad.


----------



## Lisa in WA

My daughter and I went to see "It" since she had the day off of classes and luckily had a crockpot of lentil soup with a ham bone simmering in the crockpot. 
"It" was scary!


----------



## fwbmama

We had bbq chicken and baked potatoes tonight..


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne took over kitchen duty today, she made some excellent spaghetti sauce with spaghetti squash for the noodles. Yummy stuff right there!


----------



## krackin

I stewed up dried baby limas with ham bone for tonight, nothing fancy. I was going to fancy it up but didn't. sometimes just simple is just the ticket, love my limas anyway. Sounds like rain tomorrow so if needed I can do something with them. I have a plan.


----------



## light rain

Part of a Pork butt, sweet potatoes, onion and a garlic head. Bavarian spice heavy-handed. Frost tonight so shuffling plants to protection. Maybe bring in a head of red cabbage for coleslaw... Tomorrow, beans that I start soaking tonight...


----------



## krackin

light rain said:


> Part of a Pork butt, sweet potatoes, onion and a garlic head. Bavarian spice heavy-handed. Frost tonight so shuffling plants to protection. Maybe bring in a head of red cabbage for coleslaw... Tomorrow, beans that I start soaking tonight...


What is your Bavarian spice? 

Love this thread. It is amazing how many similar dishes are transformed by a different recipe from another location.


----------



## light rain

Pensey's, crushed brown mustard, rosemary, garlic, thyme, bay leaves and sage. 0 sodium. We like it!


----------



## Evons hubby

krackin said:


> What is your Bavarian spice?
> 
> Love this thread. It is amazing how many similar dishes are transformed by a different recipe from another location.


Yeppers, my basic recipes for chili and sgetti sauce are the same except for the spices. Sgetti sauce uses oregano and basil, chile uses cumin, chili powder, and just enough crushed red pepper to give a bit of "zing". Makes two totally different dishes from the same basic ingredients.


----------



## krackin

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yeppers, my basic recipes for chili and sgetti sauce are the same except for the spices. Sgetti sauce uses oregano and basil, chile uses cumin, chili powder, and just enough crushed red pepper to give a bit of "zing". Makes two totally different dishes from the same basic ingredients.


Oh yeah, I don't have a problem with a bag of frozen sketti sauce going into left over baked beans then improved into chili. No limits, no rules.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Homemade chicken pot pie tonight...yum!


----------



## krackin

light rain said:


> Pensey's, crushed brown mustard, rosemary, garlic, thyme, bay leaves and sage. 0 sodium. We like it!


That works for me. Can't beat rosemary, thyme and sage for pork or poultry. Always garlic. I need to get the brown mustard seed.


----------



## krackin

Lisa in WA said:


> Homemade chicken pot pie tonight...yum!


NASA supplying that or you going to break orbit and land that broom?


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> Homemade chicken pot pie tonight...yum!


Loves me a good pot pie! Chicken, beef, or pork, theys all good!


----------



## Jlynnp

krackin said:


> What is your Bavarian spice?
> 
> Love this thread. It is amazing how many similar dishes are transformed by a different recipe from another location.


----------



## Jlynnp

Tonight was pot roast with potatoes and carrots. Sister cooked today. Tomorrow DH will make a pot of chili.


----------



## alida

I reached for one of my servings of homemade minestrone from the freezer tonight and made some toast to go with it.


----------



## Lisa in WA

krackin said:


> NASA supplying that or you going to break orbit and land that broom?


I wish NASA had supplied it. Oldest daughter borrowed my rolling pin sleeve and forgot to bring it back and I'm a klutz with pie crust without it. 
Whatever. 
It's not pretty but it tastes wonderful.
That's what counts.


----------



## MO_cows

Just a sandwich tonight. DH had tater salad with his and I had grape tomatoes. We worked in the barn packing up sale leftovers after we got home from work and I didn't have time or energy to cook.


----------



## Evons hubby

I made a couple of mistakes with tonites supper...

My first mistake I made a couple weeks ago at the grocery store. I thought (or failed to think) that having one of those ready made, just pop in the oven, frozen pizzas might be handy sometime, so in the cart it went, then home, then into the freezer where it hogged up space for a couple weeks.

Second mistake was putting it in my preheated oven for twenty minutes as prescribed in the directions. Yes I unwrapped it first..... I'm not totally useless! Any how, for whatever reason at the appointed time I went to get my great smelling supper out of the oven only to find it nearly impossible to cut. The crust had turned into a product close cousins to a piece of plywood! Puppy thinks it is a pizza flavored chew toy. He's still working on it... Crunch.. Crunch... Crunch! 
Thank goodness there were plenty of leftovers.


----------



## Oregon1986

I made ribeye, potatoes and gravy and salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftover cheeseburger & stuffed green peppers. something sweet fro the pantry...cookies.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Leftover chicken pot pie tonight (it had about 2.5 of chicken in it) with rolls and cranberry sauce.


----------



## krackin

I had planned on making a soup and sourdough corn bread for it seeing as a rainy day was predicted. It hasn't rained much so I worked outside and didn't follow my plan, maybe tomorrow by the prediction. Tonight will be a leftover cut up rib, turnip, pepper, brown rice stirfry type of thing. That was all destined to the soup that didn't make it.


----------



## MO_cows

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I made a couple of mistakes with tonites supper...
> 
> My first mistake I made a couple weeks ago at the grocery store. I thought (or failed to think) that having one of those ready made, just pop in the oven, frozen pizzas might be handy sometime, so in the cart it went, then home, then into the freezer where it hogged up space for a couple weeks.
> 
> Second mistake was putting it in my preheated oven for twenty minutes as prescribed in the directions. Yes I unwrapped it first..... I'm not totally useless! Any how, for whatever reason at the appointed time I went to get my great smelling supper out of the oven only to find it nearly impossible to cut. The crust had turned into a product close cousins to a piece of plywood! Puppy thinks it is a pizza flavored chew toy. He's still working on it... Crunch.. Crunch... Crunch!
> Thank goodness there were plenty of leftovers.


At our house we call those "cardboard pizzas", and the crust is why. Been there done that.

Tonight's dinner is chicken breast cut and pounded "scallopini" style and cooked with garlic and lemon. Green salad and a vegetable to be named later on the side. I resolve not to stop at the bakery on the way home for a baguette for garlic toast in the interest of carb watching. But dang, wouldn't it go good!?


----------



## Lisa in WA

When we lived in the cabin and couldn't get takeout pizza (I loathe making pizza) we'd get the California Pizza Kitchen frozen pizzas. They are the best of the lot I think.

Now we can actually get really good pizza delivered. So exciting!!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lisa in WA said:


> Leftover chicken pot pie tonight (it had about 2.5 of chicken in it) with rolls and cranberry sauce.


Never mind. No cranberry sauce. Made fried apples instead. Not healthful but good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BREADED SHRIMP FROM ALDIS FOR DH, SIDE SALAD, PUDDING & IF I GET TIME I'LL BAKE A CAKE & SERVE WITH COOL WHIP & CHOPPED FRESH PEACH. GOT A SMALL BEEF ROAST OUT TO THAW FOR DH...THAT WILL MAKE HIM ABOUT 3 MEALS & THE LEFTOVERS & BROTH WILL GO INTO THE POT FOR STEW IN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## Evons hubby

The weather here has gotten a bit chilly, so our menu is too. Going to put on a big pot of chili today. Might even make a pan of cornbread to sop up the juice.


----------



## krackin

I decided I had better use up leftover stewed limas, added turnip and more ham. Also made ham egg salad to top fresh multigrain bread. Cool and damp here so that will settle pretty well along side of ol' potbelly.


----------



## MO_cows

Hash tonight, with Yukon gold and sweet potatoes, red bell pepper, onion and kielbasa. With some cottage cheese and grape tomatoes on the side.


----------



## alida

I was waiting for the bus located by the hotdog vendor, and decided that a crispy skinned,with nice char grilled marks hotdog,with sauerkraut and corn relish was exactly what I needed for dinner tonight. I sat on a bench and enjoyed what will probably be the last hot dog for the season I can savour outside, as the temps are dropping fast and we may get frost tonight. I had root beer with it, might as well go all in.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Drank a Pendleton and coke while grilling some country spare ribs and potatoes, also had corn and rolls.


----------



## newfieannie

looking for something sweet today when I got back from thrifting. not a thing in the house! . my son had cleaned everything out. even the Christmas cake.(well, I did tell him to fill up his truck when he was in yesterday and I was in the garden)








made 4 scones. do you know how hard it is to make just 4 scones. always end up with too much b powder. these were perfect! couldn't find any jam so I made apricot sauce from canned apricots. turned out really good.

I'm going to a church sale and then a tea tomorrow. i'll try to get some pics of the table. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

ROAST BEEF, SIMMERED IN THE NESCO FOR 5 HOURS WITH POTATOES & CARROTS. MADE GRAVY WITH SOME OF THE BROTH. BUTTERSCOTCH PUDDING WITH COOLWHIP.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Out to a local pub for an early dinner this afternoon.

stopped by the butcher for a huge roasting chicken and doing a salt crusted roasted chicken tomorrow with cream cheese mashed potatoes and fresh green beans.

If anyone wants a recipe for the most amazing and easy roasted chicken let me know. Found this one several years ago and it's a keeper

Also picked up some ground lamb for Shepherds Pie early next week and bulk Italian sausage to add to chili. 

'Tis the season for cold weather comfort food...first snow in the valleys is due next week.


----------



## no really

Yes, please I would greatly appreciate the recipe.


----------



## Lisa in WA

no really said:


> Yes, please I would greatly appreciate the recipe.



Here you go. I would never have thought that roasting a chicken at such high heat would work. It's SO good. My family's favorite.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/my-favorite-simple-roast-chicken-231348


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon with broccoli/cauliflower with homemade cheese sauce, and another round of cottage cheese with grape tomatoes.


----------



## no really

Lisa in WA said:


> Here you go. I would never have thought that roasting a chicken at such high heat would work. It's SO good. My family's favorite.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/my-favorite-simple-roast-chicken-231348



Thanks, that is a high heat!! Love baked chicken. Printed and sent it to my SILs.


----------



## newfieannie

Thank you for that recipe. I could never do a good roast chicken. my son is far better at it than I am. I've saved this one to try. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

Lisa: thank you from me, too. I did a trial run of your aromatic cabbage earlier this week Lisa. Excellent results and so easy to make. I'm making it again tomorrow with baked ham for a crowd.

Newfieannie: Those scones look so good. I've never been able to make scones or flaky biscuits worthy of the name. I keep trying, but not so much anymore now that a excellent bakery opened very close by and they sell melt in your mouth scones.


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> Out to a local pub for an early dinner this afternoon.
> 
> stopped by the butcher for a huge roasting chicken and doing a salt crusted roasted chicken tomorrow with cream cheese mashed potatoes and fresh green beans.
> 
> If anyone wants a recipe for the most amazing and easy roasted chicken let me know. Found this one several years ago and it's a keeper
> 
> Also picked up some ground lamb for Shepherds Pie early next week and bulk Italian sausage to add to chili.
> 
> 'Tis the season for cold weather comfort food...first snow in the valleys is due next week.


Always looking for new recipes here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Sliced up the left over ribs and potatoes and fried them up, add egg and sausage gravy with s bread side.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm posting pics for what it's worth but this is without a doubt the worst tea I have ever attended. it's my feeling they plated everything the night before. all dried up. and everything was too salty. I hardly ate anything. couldn't touch the cookies either hard as a rock and the one I did try tasted mouldy. ditto the tea.

and no it's not just me.





















the other 3 at my table had the same problem. to top it off there was a guy banging on a piano the whole time. not nice soft music either. loud as ever I've heard it. we couldn't carry on a conversation at all. that's 10 dollars down the drain! the way I am of course I had to complain about it. first time ever at that church and the last.

on the way home some guy rear ended me as I was in line at the red light. he said he was a mechanic and there was nothing wrong with my car but his was a mess. I didn't even get his license.

before I got to my driveway I'm hearing this god awful sound coming from the back end. probably end up another 2000dollars like last month. not to mention my neck is killing me where i was drove into the steering wheel. that was my day! could have been worse I suppose. I saw him coming up on me fast and braced myself for it. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I'm sorry to read about this truly bad day Newfieannie. I've been to church teas more than a few times and recognize some of those squares which usually taste good. How anyone would offer up mouldy tasting cookies is beyond me. The decorations look nice though,they clearly put some time into them .
Then, to finish off your day getting rear ended. I hope you get your neck checked by a doctor as a precaution. What a day.


----------



## krackin

Hoping you don't have whiplash. 

Pot o' beans about ready. I marinated a couple pork shoulder steaks in World Harbors fajita marinade, should grill them. I really like the World Harbors products, made in ME. I didn't get to making johnny cake to go with beans. 

Got busy getting myself unstuck from one of my sandpits. Tried to get Kuma to drive the pickup while I ran the 938 Cat Loader but he just enjoyed riding in the AC without me driving, big joke to him watching me climb up and down a dozen or so times. That was an act with no chain and only a 60' mil spec 5/8" rope. Quadrupled it up and it worked.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Cornish hen,savory rice,glazed carrots,hot tea


----------



## painterswife

Coconut shrimp and ceasar salad


----------



## Lisa in WA

chicken is trussed, salted and just slid into oven. It's a big one...almost 6 pounds so we'll be eating it tomorrow too.

Mashed potatoes, steamed broccoli and applesauce to go with it.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonight. Italian sausage, onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, olives. Green salad on the side. Used my old school recipe from my favorite kitchen klatter cookbook. From the 50s I think because it's still in the "foreign flavor" section.


----------



## Evons hubby

I was getting chilied out, had to make a run to tow so picked up a subway. Ham and cheese with black olives, onion and bell peppers on honey oat bun. To be safe from too healthy a diet I added some cookies to the order. Love those chocolate chip ones and the macadamias ain't bad either.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I'm having pork tenderloin today, prob all day.

Sunday's normally the day I sell at our local Flealand, however it's too cold for sellers to be outside. Next Sunday should be better for everyone. So, instead I'm going to do a day's worth of canning. Where I live, 97 cent a pound of boneless pork tenderloin wrapped in a mile long tube is what I call a deal.  So, for breakfast, lunch, dinner, supper, whenever the notion hits, it's pork. I'm hoping before the sun goes down, I'll also have over fifty pint jars cooling on the kitchen counter.  (picture is one of ten that I have left, 2016 Aug, first time I've shared a pic of one of my jars, feeling bashful)


----------



## Lisa in WA

Using up the chicken leftovers and making a pot of Chicken Posole. Loved it last month in Sante Fe so trying to recreate at home.


----------



## pixiedoodle

COOKING A POT OF WHAT MY MOM CALLED STEW..IT IS LEFTOVERS FROM THE ROAST I COOKED 2 DAYS AGO WITH ADDED VETGS & BROTH. SMELLS GOOD & AFTER SIMMERING ALL DAY IT SHOULD TASTE GOOD AS WELL. IT WILL BE THE ENTIRE MEAL + BREAD & BUTTER & SOME CANNED FRUIT. WILL BE EATING ON IT A FEW DAYS I AM SURE. IT IS COLD & WINDY HERE IN KS TODAY SO THAT WILL MAKE THE STEW XTRA GOOD.


----------



## MO_cows

Newfie, sorry about your bad day. It was a pretty table and plate, too bad the flavor wasn't there. 

Tonight, meat loaf with Waldorf salad and green beans on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MADE STEW FROM LEFTOVER ROAST, POTATOES & CARROTS. HAVE IT RE-HEATING TODAY & WILL SERVEE IT AS A SIDE TO GO WITH THE LAST OF THE ROAST, POTS. & CARROTS. NOT SURE IF THERE WILL BE BEEF LEFTOVERS BY TOM. IF NOT MUCH THEN I WILL TOSS IT IN THE STEW POT. GOT RASP. JELLO IN THE FRIDGE & WILL ADD COOL WHIP. BETTER DIG SOME STRIP STEAK OR SOME CHICKEN BREAST OUT OF THE FRZR TO COOK & EAT IN A FEW DAYS. CHOCOLATE CAKE WITH CHOC. FROSTING TOM OR THE DAY AFTER .


----------



## krackin

I've got homefries and left over stuffed chops online. Thinking on having sour cream with the fried spuds.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Soaking pinto beans.
Pinto beans,ham bone
Mexican cornbread
Tomorrow


----------



## Lisa in WA

Homemade chicken noodle soup. There is a cold going around and we wanted good old Moms penicillin.


----------



## alida

left over minestrone soup and fresh raspberries for dessert. Stores around here are all having sales on raspberries and I'm eating them everyday now.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had venison and mashed potatoes


----------



## Evons hubby

Our stove is out of commission until I can get it converted from natural gas to propane. Looks like crockpot cookin for a few days. Tomorrows supper.... Boston butt pot roast.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers for tonite. need to clear all those odds & ends out & thaw hicken breasts or tenders for weds...maybe simmered in BBQ sauce all afternoon. potato salad sounds god with that & so does german slaw.


----------



## Lisa in WA

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Soaking pinto beans.
> Pinto beans,ham bone
> Mexican cornbread
> Tomorrow


One of my favorite meals. Love pintos without meat too. I add a little dash of liquid smoke. 
Beans and cornbread are total comfort food. 
I feel so sorry for people who hate beans. My sister has a texture issue with them and won't touch them.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Our stove is out of commission until I can get it converted from natural gas to propane. Looks like crockpot cookin for a few days. Tomorrows supper.... Boston butt pot roast.


Are you waiting to get a kit? It's quick once you have it. DH converted ours in about 20 minutes


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, went to the grocery store after work and we just cleaned up leftovers when I got home. Made room for the fresh stuff.

Tonight, chicken and rice with green salad.


----------



## Taotejen

Tonight a kielbasa skillet with cabbage, onion and potatoes. Freeze drying a batch of apples, and using the leftovers for an apple crisp.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Just found a jar of still good Bubbie's sauerkraut in the back of the fridge. Need to get some pork or kielbasa to cook it with. Any great suggestions? I hate to cook the sauerkraut and ruin all the love.y microbes by I haven't been able to bring myself to eat it cold.


----------



## newfieannie

shrimp stuffed haddock for supper tonight. well, that's what it's supposed to be but after I had the fish in the oven baking I discovered the shrimp on the counter. no matter, I served it on the side. just as good. I also made a lemon roll for dessert. too busy to set the table. I'm trying to get some more garden work done. it's a beautiful day here. no winter yet. doesn't even feel like fall. ~Georgia


----------



## Taotejen

Lisa in WA said:


> Just found a jar of still good Bubbie's sauerkraut in the back of the fridge. Need to get some pork or kielbasa to cook it with. Any great suggestions? I hate to cook the sauerkraut and ruin all the love.y microbes by I haven't been able to bring myself to eat it cold.


What if you cooked a portion of it with the seared kielbasa and let those flavors meld, then add the rest at the end letting the hot dish gently warm the rest?


----------



## krackin

Saturday's beans are today's chili. Fresh loaf to go with it. I added a cup of farina to it. I thought I had a #10 can of steel cut oats left, guess not. Very disappointing.


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> Are you waiting to get a kit? It's quick once you have it. DH converted ours in about 20 minutes


I need to get a new pressure regulator for it. Some idiot covered ours up with a/c duct work when he installed our a/c a couple years back, and now it's more trouble than it's worth to take the little cover off and reverse the chip that converts it. Going to have to have a talk with my Yvonne about letting her hubby do all of the work around here to save a few bucks! LOL


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night was grilled chicken, green beans, rice, and chibata rolls.

*edit*

I forgot it's Halloween, so dinner is papa Murphy pizza, candy, and watching a movie since we don't have to worry about trick or treaters.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Taotejen said:


> What if you cooked a portion of it with the seared kielbasa and let those flavors meld, then add the rest at the end letting the hot dish gently warm the rest?


That's a good idea...thank you!


----------



## krackin

Going to stirfry cabbage, carrots, turnip,kohlrabi, chard and ripe bell pepper in olive oil to go with brown rice. No meat none thawed.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm baking bread today so I fried up some dough gobs for my supper. good ole comfort food for me. I usually just have them with honey mustard and a slab of butter. I hadn't eaten much today so I also had a couple slices of corn beef. dad would only







use molasses with these.

I loved coming home from school on bread baking day because mother would always save some dough so we could fry it on the back of the wood stove. Damper Dogs we called them then. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

A grey, chilly day today,. So I am making chili. Got some hot dogs in the freezer so will follow up with chili dogs Friday night.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

15 bean soup,bread and butter.
potato chips for snack later.


----------



## montysky

Breakfast for dinner, pancakes, sausage patties and scrambled eggs w/tomatoes with a cold glass of milk


----------



## Taotejen

Lisa in WA said:


> That's a good idea...thank you!


Welcome : )


----------



## Oregon1986

We had chicken Alfredo(mine served over green beans) and mixed veg


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken with green salad and glazed carrots for sides.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm still trying to get rid of the lemon roll. sponge stuff needs to be eaten fairly quickly. I'm going to another church tea on Saturday. i'll try to get pics again. hopefully the day will go better than last sat. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Made a small batch of Cabbage Soup using V8 juice and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Stuffed pork chops with steamed broccoli and applesauce.


----------



## alida

I'm getting bored with my own cooking,especially the meals i made and froze, not enough variety. So, I picked up the best fried chicken from a family owned restaurant. It included their own coleslaw mix, cabbage,broccoli, yellow beets and carrots with a sweet/sour dressing. I picked up extra coleslaw for tomorrow, and I'm going to figure out that dressing recipe for myself.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Tomorrow: bone in pork steak,baked potatoes,new green bean casserole(new recipe),homemade fresh bread.


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> Stuffed pork chops with steamed broccoli and applesauce.


What do you stuff your pork chops with?


----------



## warrpath4x4

Breakfast for dinner here, fried egg with a slice of fried bologna on top of a chibata roll and covered with gravy


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of the veg stew today combined with leftovers from pork chop dinner last nite. got choc cake with choc soft frosting for later this evening. drinking more hot coffee trying to warm up & stay awake!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yvonne's hubby said:


> What do you stuff your pork chops with?


These had a sage stuffing in them. Sometimes I throw chopped apples in too.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lisa in WA said:


> Stuffed pork chops with steamed broccoli and applesauce.


Oops, forgot the cream cheese mashed potatoes.


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> These had a sage stuffing in them. Sometimes I throw chopped apples in too.


Thanks, that sounds yummy, will try that sometime!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thanks, that sounds yummy, will try that sometime!


Stuffed pork chops are pure comfort food.


----------



## krackin

I'm going for simple fried chops with peppers and onions. 

I put some teriyaki sauce which was given to me with my stir fry the other day. I wish I had read the ingredients as it has xanthan gum in it. They put that in some brands of ice cream. That messes up my guts for two days every time. Anyone else run into that? It took me some time to figure it out.


----------



## newfieannie

all I had today was an asparagus sandwich and a microwave choc. cup pudding with a few rasp. trying not to eat much so I can eat a bunch tomorrow at the tea. found enough of my roses today to make a bouquet for my table. lots of buds left out there but likely the frost will come soon and take them. I left them just in case. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

Made pumpkin and blueberry muffins and nothing for dinner. Going out for a quick bite this evening.


----------



## Evons hubby

Looks like pizza tonite, pot roast is nearly gone and stove won't be up and running til Monday or Tuesday at best. I really miss my kitchen!


----------



## alida

A stirfry of chicken,peppers,onions and mushrooms,with satay sauce,then served over wide egg noodles with chopped peanuts on top. A bowl of raspberries for dessert with a bit of vanilla sugar on top.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

My once-a-week dine out with friends. Captain D's, their choice. I ordered the lobster bites, fish & shrimp, two sides meal, w/coupon. We noticed the ad on our table, we each then took home a free appetizer, mine jalapeno poppers, which I'll later add to a dish for this weeks meal.


----------



## newfieannie

I had a marvelous day. made up for last week. the food was so good. lovely sandwiches. cream cheese and cherry, ham, egg, asparagus, salmon etc. etc. all the things I make myself and just as good if not better. squares were lovely and moist.

I had 6 cups tea and the guy I took with me had 7. (they didn't let the tea boil after adding to the teapot which was the problem last week) I'm use to more than that in a day anyway. course they were only small cups. we had another couple and we cleaned off all the sandwiches and cookies. they wanted to bring out more but we didn't want to make pigs of ourselves. only 6dollars compared to last week which was 10 and I could hardly touch the food and only drank 1/2 cup tea. I'm not a happy camper unless I can have copious amts of good tea.

first time at this church. I had heard from my father years ago that the presbyterians had the best food and the friendliest people. sure was today anyway. there wasn't a fancy centerpiece like last week but hey! i'll give up frills any day for good food! Enjoy! ~Georgia


----------



## alida

So good to read that this tea was such a success. I love the teacups and saucers. Tea does taste better in china in my opinion, and all those squares and sandwiches look good too. You got a bargain there for sure, and had a good time out 
I noticed the attractive centerpieces seem to be holly? twisted into a teacup. I like that idea very much, think it would work well in plain white teacups too. We're always looking for new decorating idea for dining tables that don't take up too much space and aren't too fragile.


----------



## newfieannie

yes it is Holly. I mentioned it to them and they told me there is a H bush in the church yard. I have a large one just outside my front door and it's a mass of berries. I use them for decorating every Christmas and yes it does look good in white cups. I use white candleholders sometimes too. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops and hominy. On the side, green beans sauteed with mushrooms and some pickled asparagus. 

If you don't think you like hominy, try this. Season up some bone in pork chops, easy on salt. Sear on both sides, then dump in a can of hominy juice and all. (You get some salt from this) Cover and simmer 20-30 minutes. Take off the lid and let it reduce down to your preference, mine is not quite dry. The hominy will taste like your pork chops. This is the only way I like it, how my mother made it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sauteed mushrooms,red,yellow,orange sweet peppers,sliced tomatoes,green onions,with scrambled eggs,toast,coffee.
Breakfast is what I had.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Penne pasta with Italian sausage and meat sauce th garlic bread and tossed salad.

Maybe a nice little glass of chianti......


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lisa in WA said:


> Penne pasta with Italian sausage and meat sauce th garlic bread and tossed salad.
> 
> Maybe a nice little glass of chianti......


Yum!


----------



## Tea_mama

It's {finally} cool and rainy here in California, so I'm taking full advantage of a frugal meal to get us by until I can go grocery shopping! And heating up the house at the same time .

Homemade Beans & Franks with Molasses Dinner Rolls w/whipped honey butter. Yummm


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tea_mama said:


> It's {finally} cool and rainy here in California, so I'm taking full advantage of a frugal meal to get us by until I can go grocery shopping! And heating up the house at the same time .
> 
> Homemade Beans & Franks with Molasses Dinner Rolls w/whipped honey butter. Yummm


That sounds so good!


----------



## newfieannie

it sure does but I've never heard of anyone making molasses dinner rolls. I know mom never made them and I haven't only white but I love molasses and I love dinner rolls so i'll try these. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Molasses dinner rolls, sounds good. I have a bread recipe with molasses and now I have a hankering to make some. It's called Nova Scotia oatmeal bread, a very dense dark bread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

grilled cheese finll with home grown/made/canned tom soup. yum!


----------



## newfieannie

likely it's the same one I make when I have baked beans. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Beef stew tonight with lots of veggies including cabbage.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Cold, snowy day here so something cozy and hot.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lisa in WA said:


> Cold, snowy day here so something cozy and hot.


I'm thinking homemade Mac and cheese with cheddar, pepper jack and Swiss to make it nice and gooey. Fruit salad on the side...oranges, pineapple, strawberry and kiwi.


----------



## Kendra Roark

Hillbilly favorite here this evening! Whitetail tenderloin and potatoes fried in cast iron over the fire. My "kitchen" is quickly needing a roof  it has rained on & off for a week...and who knows it may actually snow in Missouri this Winter


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. I have the dough rising now. Pepperoni, shroom, peppers and onion.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Taco salad, without shell. Cut fruit, cantaloupe, strawberries, pineapple, and grapes served with cream cheese fruit dip. 

While at Wal-Mart today, noticed turkey's 0.78 lb. (the small one's on the left in my pic, started at just over $11.00)


----------



## warrpath4x4

It was snowing yesterday so dinner was beanie weenies. 

Breakfast today was a brioche bun with scrambled eggs, thin sliced prime rib, country gravy, and topped off with chipotle tobasco


----------



## MO_cows

I have chicken breast and fresh mushrooms in the house, so chicken marsala it is. Don't have greens for salad but do have marinated artichoke hearts, olives, grape tomatoes and such so will concoct a salad from those to go on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DOGS & CABBAGE DISH IN THE SKILLET ON STOVE TOP FOR TONITE. HAVEN'T MADE IT FOR OVER A YR. QUICK, EASY & PRETTY TASTY IN OUR BOOKS AND CHEAP . SHOULD MAKE IT MORE OFTEN. HAD EVERYTHING ON HAND SO NOT HAVING TO BUY ANYTHING JUST FOR THIS DISH.


----------



## MO_cows

warrpath4x4 said:


> It was snowing yesterday so dinner was beanie weenies.
> 
> Breakfast today was a brioche bun with scrambled eggs, thin sliced prime rib, country gravy, and topped off with chipotle tobasco


Isn't that Chipotle sauce the bees knees? I used to mess with canned Chipotle Chili's but that sauce by the Tabasco people is a huge advancement.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thinly sliced piece of beef, half cup of rice,brocoli,red sweet peppers, was supper tonight


----------



## montysky

beef chili on the side diced onions, peppers, cheese and dill pickles served with flour tortillas made by DW and Dear eldest Daughter.


----------



## newfieannie

made red pepper relish today. first time I made it with onions so this is all I made. 1 pepper. I also used apple cider vinegar instead of regular stuff. tried it on a ritz cracker. ever good! people who don't like onions wouldn't enjoy this although I only put 1/2 shallot in it cut really fine.









I got lots of peppers left so i'll make a batch with no onion and also a batch of red pepper jelly. I didn't bother jelly today because I'm having company this weekend so I'm trying to get some housework done and jelly is more involved than this. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh asked for shake & bake chicken breast for tonite. i'll add some leftover side dishes fromt the fridge as well. trying to stick with what's on hand & not shopping this week . when the sale flyers come out tomorrow, i'll have to ck to see if they will start having sugar flour & other baking supplies for holiday baking. i still have flour from the sales last christmas in the frzr. about out of all those other "things" used for holiday meals & goodies. i got sick a few days after christmas-the 28th & ended up in the hosp, with heart virus about the 1st of jan. so, all those extras i got on sale for the holidays have gotten me this far thru this yr. glad i had them on hand as they came in mighty handy since i haven't been able to drive since last dec.


----------



## alida

out for dinner tonight. Started with a crisp lettuce salad with a herb dressing. Gnocchi with gorgonzola sauce and toasted walnuts on top. Plus two glasses of wine. Pannacotta with cranberry sauce on top for dessert. I don't often go out for a real dinner like that and enjoyed it very much. The service was good too. He was there exactly when we needed something,but didn't intrude otherwise.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Quick dinner tonight: chicken, cheese and bean burritos using a grocery store rotisserie chicken.

Wish we'd eaten in last night. Went out and broke a molar on a bone shard in Osso Bucco.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LST NITE WE HAD CHICKEN BREASTS CUT INTO SMALLER SECTIONS, POUNDED WITH MEAT HAMMER & ROLLED IN SHAKE & BAKE, SPINACH, BAKED POTATO, FRESH STEAMED ASPARAGUS. TONITE WE WILL HAVE LEFTOVERS FROM YESTERDAY WITH CHOCK CAKE & CHOCOLATE STAY SOT FROSTING. BETTER PULL SOMETHING NEW OUT OF THE FREEZER FOR FRIDAY. TOMORROW WE'LL FINISH OFF THE DOGS & CABBAGE.. BETTER MAKE A NEW BOX OF PUDDING OR JELLO FOR SOMETHING SWEET AS THE CAKE WILL BE GONE BY FRIDAY.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Pot roast in my Dutch oven with cabbage, green beans, carrots and onions and served with buttery mashed potatoes and applesauce.


----------



## newfieannie

pork chops! first I've had in years. they were good but I was hungry. spent most of the day at the garage. changing to snow tires and otherwise getting her ready for the winter. told me I needed a muffler so I drove across the city to speedy .

when they got her up they told me I needed a gas tank first. back across the city again. this time in rush hour. got a tank ordered. tomorrow i'll be driving with a texas gas tank . she said it was a good used one but it was okay because it came from Texas. I presume that means you don't have salt on your roads. Friday I get the muffler. I'm beat today. I did get a free special Olympics cap and mitts. the mitts are lined with felt. ever warm! tomorrow I have to spend another 600 there so I should get another free set. right? ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was a veterans concert at school, so we just hit leftovers when we got home.

Tonight a one pot wonder with kielbasa, kale, potatoes, onion and red bell pepper.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Goulash tonight made with leftovers.
Tomorrow night using small steak as roast with diced potatoes, carrots,onions,mushrooms,diced tomatoes and green peppers. Maybe chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## CountryMom22

I've got a pot roast with carrots and potatoes in the crock pot. A nice loaf of crusty bread too. Yum! It sure smells good in here right now!


----------



## pixiedoodle

STRIP STEAK WITH ONIONS & RED BELL PEPPERS & SHRIMP FOR DH WITH BAKED POTATO BUTTER & SOUR CREAM. ORANGE JELLO WITH COOL WHIP. SMELLED GOOD .... I ONLY ATE THE POTATO & TOPPINGS & JELLO. WILL HAVE TO GET SOMETHING NEW OUT OF THE FREEZER FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## newfieannie

just relaxing and experimenting with food after another day at the garage. cold and raw out tonight but lovely and warm in my kitchen. I've had this recipe for beet cake for years but only just decided to try it. didn't have much hope so only made 1/2 recipe. it was so moist. just lovely! I didn't puree the beets just cut them fine. didn't use my mixer just stired everything tog.







used same frosting as for carrot cake. it's a toss up as to which I like best. I didn't have any parchment paper left so the sides are a bit brown. ~Georgia


----------



## whistech

Georgia, that beet cake looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## newfieannie

and let me tell ya Whisteck it was. I haven't got much will power so I have to pk it away in a can for my son for when I see him on Monday. you can't really see it in the pic. but the flecks of beet and cottage cheese makes it aesthetically pleasing also. both of those weren't pureed. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops, cabbage and cottage cheese tonight.


----------



## Bret

Speed cowboy cooking--late last night I put a beef heart and tongue in the pressure cooker with dried minced onions, salt, pepper and a couple of old bay leaves. Cleaning out the freezer. Sliced the meat while I steamed simple Bisquick Dumplings in the broth. Had a taste before turning in. Hot and good to sleep on.


----------



## newfieannie

it's been many years since I've seen heart and tongue for sale in our grocery stores. at least 30 maybe more. mom use to have it sunday night for supper. you can't even find the tongue in cans now like we could one time. ~Georgia


----------



## krackin

Homefries, should have been liver and onions, thought of it way too late. Don't know what else, love a mess o' fries.


----------



## warrpath4x4

MO_cows said:


> Isn't that Chipotle sauce the bees knees? I used to mess with canned Chipotle Chili's but that sauce by the Tabasco people is a huge advancement.


We use it on almost everything


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight is Texas toast with bacon and a fried egg and smothered with sausage gravy


----------



## Lisa in WA

No cooking tonight! Going out to dinner and then to see "In My Life: A Musical Theatre Tribute To The Beatles". 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## alida

Red cabbage cooked with sliced sausage.green peppers, caraway seeds and a little vinegar.


----------



## MO_cows

DH arranged for pizza, I got a night off. Doncha just love it when the dinner fairy actually comes?


----------



## montysky

Lisa in WA said:


> No cooking tonight! Going out to dinner and then to see "In My Life: A Musical Theatre Tribute To The Beatles".
> Looking forward to it.


Lisa sounds like a real fun night out, have a great time


----------



## montysky

midday meal beef stew and biscuits
dinner: cheese burgers w/fried egg, oven fries and a salad. do miss the tomatoes from the garden. any time I have a hamburger/cheese/bacon and cheese burger in my mitts I'm a happy camper


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Stir fry Chicken made with diced celery,diced white onions,mushrooms,tomatoes(diced), green, red, orange and yellow peppers,topping spaghetti.
Starting fresh Saturday.
One meal will be meatloaf muffin tin burger.
Another meal will be Goulash.
Maybe Sunday will be chili.


----------



## newfieannie

yes indeed Lisa I hope you enjoyed yourself! I'm baking a bit for my son today since I plan to meet him at the farm on Monday and round about now he hasn't got much in the way of good food since it's been 2 weeks I think. already made his bread yesterday and I got the beet cake cut and wrapped.

made up a couple containers of mac. and meat balls(cooked those separately) found those neat little containers at dollar store. I was baking stuff in the large containers(no covers like this) but they were too big. this is just right for him! most of you have probably found them already but I'm always behind anyway. after I found they worked so well I went back and cleaned up on them. i was just browsing one day when I found them. I find the neatest stuff in that dollar store. ours is called dollarama. one thing I really like is the little white metal containers with "trash" "recycle" etc. on them.






























made his favorite lemon loaf. and little leftover for a small one for me. got a pot of red pepper jelly going .hoping to have it on fancy crackers (found them on sale for little over a dollar which is excellent for here)with cream cheese tomorrow for my company. first time I used certo. not sure if it will jell it's not jelling yet! maybe it will as it cools. my red pepper relish recipe that I made last week doesn't require certo. when I make my herb jellies I use plain gelatine. should work the same I guess. 

I was going to the rememberance day service today but it was just too cold. I was better off working in my warm kitchen and listening to it on the radio. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

montysky said:


> Lisa sounds like a real fun night out, have a great time


Thanks Monty. We had a good time.


----------



## CountryMom22

Newfie that food looks wonderful! Feel free to send a care package my way anytime!

Glad you had a fun night out Lisa. We all need to remember to make time for fun no matter how busy we are.

Dinner tonight is Keilbasa, baked potatoes and green beans. Just perfect for the family after a day doing firewood in 20 degree weather!


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, beef and bean burritos. With onion, corn, black olives and plenty of homemade salsa stuffed in there too, hopefully we got enough veg content.

This morning, felt like a big breakfast so made pancakes, cooked apples and baked bacon. Brought out the real maple syrup. Yum, haven't had breakfast like that in forever.

Got steak thawing for tonight. Will fire up the grill before the weather gets too cold. Some kind of salad on the side and a foil pouch of sweet potatoes, red bell pepper strips and garlic.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sounds like we are thinking alike today Mo cows!

Started the day with pancakes, sausage and real maple syrup. Nothing like it!
Lunch was left over baked ziti. Love cleaning out the fridge!
Dinner tonight is steak on the grill, salad and fresh cupcakes. Gotta use the grill while we still can. And since the temps today where in the lower 50's, it just seemed like the time!


----------



## krackin

Pancakes. Love 'em. I took my leftover sourdough pancake batter and converted it into pizza crust for tonight. 'Bout ready to build as soon as peppers and onions cook down.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I have a pork shoulder roasting in the oven. Mashed potatoes and pork gravy, green beans and cranberry or applesauce to go with it.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> yes indeed Lisa I hope you enjoyed yourself! I'm baking a bit for my son today since I plan to meet him at the farm on Monday and round about now he hasn't got much in the way of good food since it's been 2 weeks I think. already made his bread yesterday and I got the beet cake cut and wrapped.
> 
> 
> made his favorite lemon loaf. and little leftover for a small one for me. got a pot of red pepper jelly going .hoping to have it on fancy crackers (found them on sale for little over a dollar which is excellent for here)with cream cheese tomorrow for my company. first time I used certo. not sure if it will jell it's not jelling yet! maybe it will as it cools. my red pepper relish recipe that I made last week doesn't require certo. when I make my herb jellies I use plain gelatine. should work the same I guess.
> 
> I was going to the rememberance day service today but it was just too cold. I was better off working in my warm kitchen and listening to it on the radio. ~Georgia


Did the jelly gell? I was thinking about your comment when I made grape jelly today,and never will again. It gelled well with Certo and tastes good, but not better than I can buy. The jelly bag had to be suspended from a drying rack set up in my shower as I didn't have anywhere to hang it from in the kitchen. My carpeting from the kitchen to bathroom is off white so I was paranoid about drips anywhere of that grape juice during both trips.


----------



## newfieannie

yes it turned out lovely . so good on crackers with cream cheese. I plan to make more for xmas gifts. I also found a recipe for pickles today that my sister gave me many years ago. she had a note enclosed saying they were the best pickles she ever tasted. apples and onions etc. i'll have to try them. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

We had an early Thanksgiving type dinner yesterday for my son's 3rd birthday so tonight was leftovers


----------



## pixiedoodle

1/3RD LB. ONION INFUSED HAMBURGER PATTIES WITH CHEESE, FRENCH FRIES IF I HAVE ANY, IF NOT, I'LL FIND SOMETHING ELSE AND CORN ON THE COB. WILL LOOK TO SEE IF THERE IS ANY SWEET TREAT ALREADY MADE. IF NOT I'LL WHIP UP SOMETHING GOOD OR USE THE NUTTY CARROT CAKE BARS FROM THE FRZR WITH COOL WHIP.


----------



## newfieannie

tried the pickles today after I came back from the country. I only made a 1/4 of the batch so as not to have too much to throw away just in case of failure. they are so good!














so much like the ones my mother use to make but she didn't use apples. I might tweak it a bit. add a little more vinegar maybe. i'll leave the spice bag in it until later tonight. I could make a meal of these with home made bread.

saved a couple apples out and made an apple crisp for my supper. served it with cool whip and partridgeberry jam. apple crisp is perfect for a cold day. we're expecting snow tonight~Georgia


----------



## CountryMom22

Raw, rainy and cold here today so I decided to use the leftover steak from last night to make beef stew for tonight's dinner. With a loaf of French bread it will be a delicious night here. The house smells wonderful!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lisa in WA said:


> I have a pork shoulder roasting in the oven. Mashed potatoes and pork gravy, green beans and cranberry or applesauce to go with it.


YUM!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Cooked up 15 bean chili got about 6 quarts.
So about a third of it will be canned up in pints as chili.
A third will be canned up in pints as baked beans.
And the last third will be made up into refried beans. 
Got small package of hamburger thawed.
Will make into goulash and or hamburger soup.
Hamburger soup is made up with diced potatoes,tomatoes,onions,carrots,peas,green beans and whatever leftovers is in refr. Fresh homemade bread, I think Honey Wheat is what I will make tomorrow.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Grilled pork steaks, rice, and green beans.


----------



## krackin

I was out getting a ton of hog feed and decided to get a bag of frozen spinach cheese ravioli. I'll have red sauce with it, was thinking alfredo but I need to use up what is already there. It will be good in any case.


----------



## CountryMom22

I wish my hubby would eat cheese. That spinach cheese ravioli sounds heavenly!

Dinner tonight is BBQ chicken and/or Garlic onion chicken with a green salad. Cookies for dessert.


----------



## krackin

Well, it is store bought so I hope it will be good. You could get some and use it as a side for yourself. All it needs is a heating up in very hot or low boiling water for a few minutes. Really easy. I just seldom think of it and haven't made home made for many a year.


----------



## Evons hubby

Crockpot full of pinto beans and hamhock, pan of cornbread in the oven, nice mess o greens steaming now, thinking about some instant pudding for desert.


----------



## newfieannie

home made bread and baked beans for supper tonight. I ate too much of it and I don't do enough work winter time to wear it off. but there's always the stairs.


started making a choc. chip and banana loaf (one of 20 I have to make for my son and his friends for the squirrel hunt. got halfway through and couldn't find choc. chips( a prime example of why all the ingredients should be on the counter before I start. mom always told me that.) added some pineapple, pecans, cherries etc. a bit of rum. turned out to be one of my better ones. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, steak stir fry. Tonight, had to run to Sam's and planned on a rotisserie chicken but they were sold out. Got some heat and eat organic chicken noodle soup instead. DH has been down with some kind of crud and I can feel my body trying to fight it off, so the 'Hebrew penicillin' was just right.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oldest son's girlfriend is joining us for dinner and there aren't too many things that she'll eat, but she loves my meatloaf, so...

tonight's dinner is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn. Corn is the only veggie that she eats, too.


----------



## newfieannie

experimenting with another recipe tonight. carrot cake sandwiches. had the recipe for ages. found it online I think. I didn't account for the spread so had to cut them in half. also I would cook the carrots next time. not enough time in the oven to cook them soft which is the way I like them. ~Georgia


----------



## krackin

Man o'man, I love meatloaf and mashed spuds. That is just really hard to beat. Any veg works with that combo. 

Those carrot cake sammies are most likely illegal, international law or something, yup. Send them to me and I'll take care of the situation. Free of charge.


----------



## whistech

Georgia, the carrot cake sandwiches look outstanding. Is the filling like cream cheese icing?


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner tonight was salmon, a "super food" salad from a bag, and rice to round it out.


----------



## newfieannie

whistech said:


> Georgia, the carrot cake sandwiches look outstanding. Is the filling like cream cheese icing?



yes it is cream cheese icing


----------



## Twp.Tom

I made a mess of beef ravioli , and some homemade pasta sauce. I learned to make these helping my Mom as a boy. It makes them taste even better-thinking about the old days*


----------



## sniper69

Last night I ended up eating some pizza for supper. It is loaded with veg and a few types of cheese, and some chicken sausage hiding underneath. 

In other words it was like a salad on some thin bread, lol.

The guys at the local pizza place always seem to load down the pizza.


----------



## Evons hubby

Twp.Tom said:


> I made a mess of beef ravioli , and some homemade pasta sauce. I learned to make these helping my Mom as a boy. It makes them taste even better-thinking about the old days*


Love that pasta sauce! Smells delish!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hamburger casserole today for lunch and supper.
roulandt for supper.
beef cutlet,spicy mustard,dill pickle rolled up placed in casserole dish baked in oven at 350* for about 45 minutes or so. tater tot casserole leftover,spinach


----------



## krackin

Wintery mix all day and a high of 35*. 

Looks like fresh garlic floured pork liver and a pile o' sweet onions tonight. I don't know as I'll do anything else with it. I don't use a lot of liver but sometimes the mood hits me. Days like today. When it hits I make a lot of liver and a huge amount of onions. 

A local store has .39 a lb. sweet onions right now. Same for sweet taters. Hard to beat that here, nice quality too.


----------



## no really

krackin said:


> Wintery mix all day and a high of 35*.
> 
> Looks like fresh garlic floured pork liver and a pile o' sweet onions tonight. I don't know as I'll do anything else with it. I don't use a lot of liver but sometimes the mood hits me. Days like today. When it hits I make a lot of liver and a huge amount of onions.
> 
> A local store has .39 a lb. sweet onions right now. Same for sweet taters. Hard to beat that here, nice quality too.


Sounds wonderful, have some calves liver in the freezer, going to have it tomorrow with onions and a special treat some nice country gravy. 

Tonight is tuna sandwiches, just to busy and tired to do much else.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST OF THE POTATO & CHEESE SOUP W/ TURKEY SANDWICH FOR DH & JUST SOUP FOLLOWED BY A MIX OF LEFTOVER KIDNEY BEANS & YELLOW HOMINY LEFTOVER FROM YEST. SOMETHING NEW FOR TOMORROW. MAYBE DH WILL FINISH OFF THE LAST BURGER TOM. WITH FRIES. IF NOT IT CAN GO INTO THE FRZR. FOR LATER ON DOWN THE ROAD. FREEZERS ARE LOADED SO LOTS OF CHOICE & WE ARE GRATEFUL.


----------



## MO_cows

It has dawned on me that I am screwed and I did it to myself. Put off going to the store, now I am going to be in the pre Thanksgiving dinner madhouse of grocery shopping. I won't make it until after turkey day so I will just have to suck it up and go this weekend. 

Tonight, breakfast for dinner. Bacon, eggs, hash browns and toast.


----------



## krackin

I dug out my old Popeil Pasta Maker and cleaned it up a few days ago. I just made some fettuccine for the first time in 20 years or so. I don't have any special sauce for it today but I'll see how it came out shortly.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Last night I cooked up some spicy hot meatballs I picked up, cut them in half and threw the leftover rice in it with some teriyaki sauce. It was really good but man it was hot.

Tonight is grilled dogs and fries.


----------



## Jlynnp

MO_cows said:


> It has dawned on me that I am screwed and I did it to myself. Put off going to the store, now I am going to be in the pre Thanksgiving dinner madhouse of grocery shopping.


I am in the same boat, I was in to much pain to handle the grocery store today and realized I am out of milk, bread, etc. Looks like I will try to sneak in very early Sunday or Monday morning.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry Jlynnp. At least you have a good excuse, I just procrastinated and coasted a week too long.

Tonight, we finished off the chicken soup.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Homemade beef fried rice: 1 cup leftover rice,scrambled eggs,thinly sliced beef,5 spice Chinese spice everything thrown into wok/skillet,peas and thinly sliced carrots, soy sauce. Yum!
It was actually turned out pretty good.
Got enough for supper tomorrow night too.


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> Oldest son's girlfriend is joining us for dinner and there aren't too many things that she'll eat, but she loves my meatloaf, so...
> 
> tonight's dinner is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn. Corn is the only veggie that she eats, too.


Picky woman


----------



## Oregon1986

I had a big green salad


----------



## Evons hubby

Still working on that cornbread and beans from early in the week. Today should finish that up. Haven't decided on tomorrow's supper for sure. Maybe chili, maybe pot roast.


----------



## Evons hubby

Oregon1986 said:


> Picky woman


I thought so too. But then I like to feed people things they enjoy. If this woman was going to be eating with us I would not mind at all fixing her a couple ears of corn to go with her baked possum.


----------



## Micheal

Been a while since I posted here - not that I haven't been eating, just....... not posting.
Anyway, had Cheddar penne with sausage and peppers last night.
Planning on chicken/veggi soup for tonight; better get busy, gotta pick the meat off the carcass and make the broth.


----------



## alida

I have skinless chicken thighs marinating in yogurt and tandoori paste,with some lemon juice. I'll bake those off to have with basmati rice and some vegetable mix,not sure yet.


----------



## newfieannie

that's what I'm having later tonight Alida .what temp do you use and do you cover them with foil? ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

went to another church tea and sale today. chicken salad plate .sweets. food was good! no center piece though and no china cups. should have bone china for a Christmas tea at least.

way too many people though for me. we were all froze . they don't let people in until the last minute because the lobby is too small. wish I had my long johns on I'm still shivering even with the furnace blasting and I had on my long winter coat.my pants were thin though it was warm in the building but by that time the damage was done.

hardly got the last bit of food down before people were pushing us to get up for another sitting. the other ladies at the table were so disgusted. one woman standing back of us reached over and grabbed our sweets. rough crowd. not for me. I wont go back. got some mitts. 2 on the sides are double knit. red ones aren't but I liked the look of them. also bought sweet mustard pickles and red current jelly which I didn't make this year. they don't seem to be in the pics but I'm too cold to think about it. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> that's what I'm having later tonight Alida .what temp do you use and do you cover them with foil? ~Georgia


I bake them at 350F. I line a cookie sheet,then put a cooling rack on top so that the chicken sits just barely above the cookie sheet itself. Then I put the chicken pieces on the rack,bake uncovered 10 minutes or so, baste with any leftover yogurt marinade,bake another 10 minutes, turn the pieces and brush with more marinade. cook till done. I don't get much in the way of juices or drippings this way,but I do end up with a nice coating on the chicken,which is what I like. If I wanted more liquids and drippings I'd probably use a baking dish and cover it for at least part of the cooking time. I know that there are recipes using chicken with the skin on, but I've only ever used skinless chicken,to get the spice mix deep inside the meat. 
One day I'm going to try this with my own spice mix,but for now I'm using a commercial paste,from Pataks.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> went to another church tea and sale today. chicken salad plate .sweets. food was good! no center piece though and no china cups. should have bone china for a Christmas tea at least.
> 
> way too many people though for me. we were all froze . they don't let people in until the last minute because the lobby is too small. wish I had my long johns on I'm still shivering even with the furnace blasting and I had on my long winter coat.my pants were thin though it was warm in the building but by that time the damage was done.
> 
> hardly got the last bit of food down before people were pushing us to get up for another sitting. the other ladies at the table were so disgusted. one woman standing back of us reached over and grabbed our sweets. rough crowd. not for me. I wont go back. got some mitts. 2 on the sides are double knit. red ones aren't but I liked the look of them. also bought sweet mustard pickles and red current jelly which I didn't make this year. they don't seem to be in the pics but I'm too cold to think about it. ~Georgia
> View attachment 63377
> View attachment 63378
> View attachment 63379
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Lovely looking food, and mitts as well. Your area seems to have quite a few teas and bazaars. I used to attend some in my hometown. I'd work at one with my mother as a teen for our church (Catholic), and then we'd attend the United, Presbyterian, Baptist,Anglican teas. Basically all the people attended each others teas and bazaars. I grew up in a town of 1500, and there were 8 places of worship. Lots of teas.


----------



## MO_cows

Had a bunch of running around to do today, so me and DH caught lunch at the restaurant inside Hy Vee. I had sushi, it was surprisingly good. Now we are restocked on groceries including what I need for Thanksgiving. And made a pot of chili for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Evening meal???? Wife is out and won't be home till late and I'm on my own so would be only cooking for one (me). Gee, wish I knew what I wanted to eat... nothing even sounds good. Oh well, not the first time not knowing or gone hungry for a while...


----------



## krackin

Chicken fajita alfredo pizza. Sweet onion, black olives, shrooms, kohlrabi.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight is leftovers from last night. We have leftover bbq meatballs, spinach artichoke dip and baguettes, chicken salad sandwiches, breaded chicken nuggets, quiche, and some other items (I did the cooking for my MIL's birthday and my family and I get to eat on the leftovers for a day or two, lol). 

I do have some chocolate chip oatmeal cookies in the oven and some chocolate chip pecan cookies waiting to go in. Figured it would be nice to have some cookies to take to work to enjoy with lunch (and to share with coworkers).


----------



## Lisa in WA

I have to go shopping for thanksgiving ingredients soon, but at least the turkey is in the fridge, I have the apples and pumpkin for the pies. 

I have t-bones marinating to be grilled in the dark later....3:25 here and its dusk already. Baked potatoes, salad and cauliflower.


----------



## alida

fried rice made with left over tandoori chicken and rice I made yesterday,plus diced onion,peppers and peas. I used a bit of tandoori paste as a seasoning which made for a very red dish. Plain yogurt with diced cucumber and garlic as a side.


----------



## MO_cows

Stuffed chicken breast and green salad. Made up fresh croutons and ranch dressing. Even if not made from scratch, ranch dressing fresh made with the packet is superior to what you get out of the plastic bottle.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE HAD SOME OF THE LEFTOVERS WHEN WE GOT BACK FROM GROCERY SHOPPING. I DO NOT KNOW HOW 2 OLD PEOPLE CAN RACK UP SUCH A HIGH GROCERY BILL! THINK SURELY WE WILL BE GOOD FOR ANOTHER 2 WKS UNLESS WE RUN OUT OF BREAD. I THINK THIS SAME THING EVERY WEEK OR 2 BUT IT NEVER LASTS AS LONG AS I THINK IT SHOULD. LOOKS LIKE I MAY BE COOKING A SMALL TURKEY DINNER FOR US & OUR DD & HER DH.... ASSUMING THEY BOTH HAVE THE DAY OFF & I AM UP TO IT. BETTER GET THAT TURKEY BREAST OUT TO THAW IN THE MORNING!


----------



## Oregon1986

My dinner was weird and didn't set well,lol. I had turkey dogs covered in pepper jack cheese and sauteed mushrooms


----------



## Micheal

Well bout 9PM (last night) I decided to have noodles and cottage cheese, with fresh cut chives - what a supper!  
Specially since I had to go outside with a flashlight and scissors in hand, having snow coming down, while looking for those chives......  
Tonight, pot roast with roasted potatoes and carrots..... I think - ahhh, least that's what's being planned.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, sausage and shrimp jambalaya. And we worked on the green salad some more. 

I have my orders for Thanksgiving dinner. I am to bring a layered bean dip for the pre dinner grazing, made from scratch spiced cranberry sauce, and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Evons hubby

Made us a pot roast with taters, maters, carrots and onions. Should feed the two of us till time for turkey.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh wants to try the deep fried coconut shrimp from aldi's... we were told it is good. i wouldn't eat it no matter how they try to disguise it...it's still stinky shrimp. i will partake in some turkey & noodles from the frzr. better cook up a box of pudding or jellp for a sweet treat. or maybe dig out 2 tiny pieces of frozen chocolate- chocolate cake.


----------



## newfieannie

ready for the squirrel hunt! I'm so tired. haven't stopped to even sit since 7am! happy it's done though. all I have to do is wait until they cool and wrap in freezer paper and freeze for a few days.







i already have 10 made and frozen.

my son reminded me last night I haven't missed a year since 78.i don't think that's too bad! same old ones I always make. choc. chip, pear, lemon and date. it's what they like and they put their order in a couple weeks ago. I'm ready for several cups tea right now!~Georgia


----------



## krackin

I put a small pork loin roast into a crock pot as a pot roast. I did get farm carrots in it as they were right handy, then got all side tracked trying to multi-task jobs needing to be done in the next few days. I'll wash and put some roast taters on. I had meant to get onions and turnip in it, way too late now. What reminded me was a bucket of turnips I found outside by a greenhouse an hour ago. Another day.


----------



## Micheal

Well, had the pot roast and such yesterday; even had enough left-overs for tonight's meal....
GreatGD (age 7) going to be here tomorrow, just enough roast left for soup making. Gonna have to find the peeler so she can do the veggies.... Should make for an interesting day.


----------



## alida

I made a version of beef pot pie, using leftover pot roast I made with caraway seeds and apple cider,plus a spoon of leftover tomato paste, some rosemary and a bay leaf just because. I mixed those beef bits and gravy with some vegetables,slapped a puffed pastry top on it and baked. It was so good. I just wish I'd be able to make it again,but I'll never have that exact combo of seasonings again since my pot roast seasonings and vegetables change depending on what I have in the kitchen.


----------



## Oregon1986

I had a smoked salmon salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOING TO OLIVE GARDEN....OUR THANKSGIVING MEAL. I KNOW IT WILL BE GOOD!


----------



## newfieannie

made a couple of new to me casseroles today. lots of good stuff in there.







chicken, cheese, white wine, broccoli etc. we'll see how it turns out. i'll save one for my son for the squirrel hunt. what a day it was here. 16C. had all my windows open. must have set another record. hope we don't have to pay for it. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bison & Broccoli... guess which one I like the best...


----------



## krackin

newfieannie said:


> made a couple of new to me casseroles today. lots of good stuff in there.
> View attachment 63437
> chicken, cheese, white wine, broccoli etc. we'll see how it turns out. i'll save one for my son for the squirrel hunt. what a day it was here. 16C. had all my windows open. must have set another record. hope we don't have to pay for it. ~Georgia


Just want you to know that anytime your son ain't up to squirrel huntin' I'll gladly step in to help out.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Getting something delivered tonight. I'm baking pies and doing prep for tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

sure looks good TG! what is Bison? Buffalo? where would you get that? ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery

newfieannie said:


> sure looks good TG! what is Bison? Buffalo? where would you get that? ~Georgia


Well, you're welcome to come on over! 

Ground grass-fed buffalo, from what I understood from the butcher, which I found on sell, in the special-cut, pay per pound, meat case section at the White House, TN, Kroger. The sell was $7.99 lb., and I got just that, unlike $14.50 lb., which I find online. Wish I had a better source for ya, but that's the best I've found in my area.


----------



## MO_cows

Punkin pie is baking, orange spice cranberry sauce is simmering. Now I guess I gotta feed the menfolk. Chili dogs it is with a particularly good batch of chili left over from Saturday night.


----------



## newfieannie

thought I'd check it out online just to see if anyone is selling it. i see someone has a herd about 2 hours away but then I saw where they were selling it 2 years ago just down where I go to the farmers market 2 blocks away. i'll check it sat. it would be a surprise for my son for xmas. no doubt it would be very expensive around here but once in awhile would be okay. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

always looking for new recipes using tea. this is a dessert using orange spice tea there's not a significant difference in this and my recipe for bavarian cream. except the BC is easier. I can practically make that one in my sleep. I will just adapt and add the tea infusion. you can taste the tea but it is not overpowering. a lovely light dessert after a heavy meal. mom would always make BC for Thanksgiving. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

Rushing to beat a windstorm and 55mph winds. Hoping we don't lose power.
My daughter is making about a third of the dishes, thank goodness.

Roast turkey
Stuffing (in the turkey!)
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Brussels sprouts braised in cream
Corn casserole
Scalloped oysters
Sweet potato casserole
Heavenly Hash (marshmallows, pineapple and maraschino cherries in whipped cream)
Strawberry Pretzel salad
Rolls
Pickle and olive plate
Cranberry wine cocktails (cranberry wine with sparkling apple cider)

Pumpkin pie with ginger snap crust
Apple pie with ice cream
Fudge


----------



## newfieannie

what a meal that's going to be! ~Georgia


----------



## krackin

I'm going to fricassee an old left boot, been savin' it. Most of it should be a good cut except the worn vibram sole, always tough but the gravy is sooooo good.


----------



## sniper69

There was a Thanksgiving meal yesterday at work. I was volunteered to cook the turkey.  It turned out well.

Today was roast turkey breast, brussels sprouts cooked with bacon and butter,sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top, dressing, and gravy. Dessert was apple pie with whipped cream. To wash it all down was a nice German beer.

I'm not sure if it was as tasty as fricasseed old left boot (Krackin you gave me a good laugh over that one), but I thought it was an excellent meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Thanksgiving dinner was delicious but it took its toll on mom, she has several problems with her back and was really hurting by the time all was done. From a couple of comments she made, I think she is going to pass the torch to me next year after 20+ years of hosting Thanksgiving. Hope our house project goes according to plan or it will be a barn party!

Dinner was 
Turkey, turkey gravy
Ham
Dressing
Mashed potatoes
Sweet potatoes
Green beans
Spiced apples
Cranberry sauce
Deviled eggs

Cherry cheesecake, pumpkin pie, apple pie for dessert.

Mom sent the turkey carcass home with me, so will make broth with it and pick the meat. Nobody turned it over so the oysters are mine, yum. Might throw some guajillo Chile's in the broth and make spicy turkey soup, turkey takes Tex Mex flavor even better than chicken IMO.

Lisa that was quite a spread, hope it tasted as good as it read!


----------



## newfieannie

brussel sprouts: were they steamed a bit first or just sauteed in the fry pan with bacon and butter? ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> brussel sprouts: were they steamed a bit first or just sauteed in the fry pan with bacon and butter? ~Georgia


Georgia - the bacon was cooked in the pan and then the brussel sprouts added. They were covered and stirred every so often. Towards the end the butter was added and everything stirred together real good. My buddy made them and I was watching him make them but not watching to close, but I believe that is all he added.


----------



## newfieannie

sure sounds good! never saw it made that way . Thanks! i'll try it. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

MO_cows said:


> Thanksgiving dinner was delicious but it took its toll on mom, she has several problems with her back and was really hurting by the time all was done. From a couple of comments she made, I think she is going to pass the torch to me next year after 20+ years of hosting Thanksgiving. Hope our house project goes according to plan or it will be a barn party!
> 
> Dinner was
> Turkey, turkey gravy
> Ham
> Dressing
> Mashed potatoes
> Sweet potatoes
> Green beans
> Spiced apples
> Cranberry sauce
> Deviled eggs
> 
> Cherry cheesecake, pumpkin pie, apple pie for dessert.
> 
> Mom sent the turkey carcass home with me, so will make broth with it and pick the meat. Nobody turned it over so the oysters are mine, yum. Might throw some guajillo Chile's in the broth and make spicy turkey soup, turkey takes Tex Mex flavor even better than chicken IMO.
> 
> Lisa that was quite a spread, hope it tasted as good as it read!


It was good! Dinner was a little raucous. I found thanksgiving "crackers" and each one had a windup "racing turkey" tissue paper hat and jokes inside. We had windup turkeys racing around the dinner table. 
The kids were all back again this evening for leftovers and I sent a lot home with them.
Took me a minute to think of what the oysters are on a turkey! 
Your soup sounds divine.


----------



## newfieannie

I wish some of you had taken pics of your Thanksgiving tables. not the kids of course, I understand that. I was out to another tea today. same old thing so I didn't take pics. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

newfieannie said:


> I wish some of you had taken pics of your Thanksgiving tables. not the kids of course, I understand that. I was out to another tea today. same old thing so I didn't take pics. ~Georgia







I forgot to take a pic of the table but I did get a picture of my grandsons place setting with his "china" and "flatware" that I found online:
You can see the "cracker" in it. And the racing turkeys that were inside each one.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Our thanksgiving table last year. More colorful this year; I found russet candles and placemats that made it more autumny.
Threw in our Christmas table too.


----------



## newfieannie

that is just absolutely lovely! puts me so in mind of the way I do things myself. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

newfieannie said:


> that is just absolutely lovely! puts me so in mind of the way I do things myself. ~Georgia


That's a wonderful compliment...thank you!


----------



## MO_cows

The turkey is giving its all in the stock pot. Put in onion, celery, carrot, bay leaf plus guajillos and garlic for the broth. The soup will have chunks of turkey, cubed sweet potatoes, corn, diced green chilies. With cheese quesadillas.


----------



## Lisa in WA

MO_cows said:


> The turkey is giving its all in the stock pot. Put in onion, celery, carrot, bay leaf plus guajillos and garlic for the broth. The soup will have chunks of turkey, cubed sweet potatoes, corn, diced green chilies. With cheese quesadillas.


Wish we had scratch and sniff on the computer. 

What are guajillos?


----------



## MO_cows

Lisa in WA said:


> Wish we had scratch and sniff on the computer.
> 
> What are guajillos?


Just a kind of chili. Great chili flavor without "burn your mouth" heat. I buy them dried, can grind into chili powder or just toss them in cooking liquid to add their flavor.


----------



## newfieannie

oh for heavens sake.scratch and sniff? LOL! trying to use up a couple apples before they go bad. apple cake and caramel sauce. I ate 3 pieces!







that was my supper with a glass of wine. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

Spaghetti and meatballs....food of the gods. 
Tossed salad too. (But that's not food of the gods)


----------



## MO_cows

Well tonight we conclude the turkeython with turkey pot pie. Got a quart of spicy turkey soup in the frig and 2 quarts of broth in the freezer. Also had everything on hand for another pumpkin pie so I made one. Pie for dinner, pie for dessert.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Open faced hot turkey sandwich with gravy and sides.

There's no way I'm going to take a picture of such an ugly sandwich. It did, however taste much better than it looked and I was glad for that. I just bought the bread yesterday from Habegger's Amish Market, which is down the road from me. Sorry, I didn't get a good pic of the jars at the store, I'll share anyways if anyone wants to see. While there, I also picked up 3/$1.00 Lime Honeystixs' and two handfuls of Gilliam candy sticks. Today, I picked up a case of regular mouth Ball jars for $5.00 at Wal-Mart and this afternoon canned nine pints of pork loin. Tomorrow, I'll prob have the small leftover piece of pork loin for a meal.


----------



## newfieannie

you might think the sandwich is ugly but you never know when you'll give someone else an idea. good buy on the bot. wish we had an Amish store around here. no Amish. closest is PA I think. unless there are some in Ontario. we have Mennonite in the valley somewhere but I don't think they have a store. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made some rolled oats bread today. could use maybe 2 more T brown sugar but it'll do. so soft! I don't like my brown bread hard. made some butter from left over whipping cream and slathered it on a piece from the small loaf. too soft to cut yet but delicious.

the larger one is for my son to take to the squirrel hunt. he's coming in tomorrow to get his grub because I couldn't get out to the country yesterday in the rain. I am backed up with food so it's got to go. got 2 apple nut loaves in the oven now.

I was thinking. perhaps I should call Out Of The Cold people and see if they will take food off my hands . it opens for the winter dec. 1st I think. I did find a church that needs someone to make stew for the soup kitchen because some of the ladies are getting older and are unable now. I can make a pot of stew once a week easy but I was thinking the boys at OOTC might like my cookies and fancy sand. for their snacks. ~Georgia


----------



## OHmama

newfieannie said:


> made some rolled oats bread today. could use maybe 2 more T brown sugar but it'll do. so soft! I don't like my brown bread hard. made some butter from left over whipping cream and slathered it on a piece from the small loaf. too soft to cut yet but delicious.
> 
> the larger one is for my son to take to the squirrel hunt. he's coming in tomorrow to get his grub because I couldn't get out to the country yesterday in the rain. I am backed up with food so it's got to go. got 2 apple nut loaves in the oven now.
> 
> I was thinking. perhaps I should call Out Of The Cold people and see if they will take food off my hands . it opens for the winter dec. 1st I think. I did find a church that needs someone to make stew for the soup kitchen because some of the ladies are getting older and are unable now. I can make a pot of stew once a week easy but I was thinking the boys at OOTC might like my cookies and fancy sand. for their snacks. ~Georgia
> View attachment 63501


I need to find a good brown bread recipe! Looks delicious!


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner tonight, a ham slice seared in the cast iron skillet. With pineapple slaw and baked beans on the side.


----------



## montysky

Turkey veggie soup with dumplings, tall glass of cold milk and a slice of cherry pie


----------



## montysky

tiffanysgallery said:


> Open faced hot turkey sandwich with gravy and sides.


on a cold winter day nothing hits the spot like a warm open face meat sandwich with gravy yummy. Can turn an old Griz into a teddy bear.


----------



## newfieannie

OHmama: not sure if this is what you call brown bread. I thought it was bread made with whole wheat flour. this had molasses, rolled oats.white flour. etc.some people don't bake with WF anymore.(I use unbleached) but if you want this recipe you can certainly have it. this is my grandmothers recipe

MO cows: how do you make pineapple slaw? ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is steak, twice baked potatoes and salad


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is BBQ'd chicken and a green salad. Trying to et back to our normal eating habits now that the holiday leftovers are finally gone.


----------



## newfieannie

just threw together a lemon roll for the dear boy and I for tomorrow for a snack. I usually serve this with cream but he likes lemon frosting in addition to the cream. definitely not for those who are counting calories. my apple mint is still growing!~Georgia


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Cubed potatoes, small carrots, diced celery, one lone chicken breast, placed in 2 quart slow cooker on low for about 3 hours.
Tonight was tenderloin, french fries, dinner salad.
Ate at local diner had grand daughter today.
Chicken is ready for tomorrow night dinner.


----------



## CountryMom22

Haven't cooked anything today as I met hubby and my MIL for lunch in town. I had eggplant parm and a salad.
Dinner was supposed to be BLT's but at the last minute the kids and oldest son's girlfriend and I decided to go to the local diner, as apparently the girlfriend doesn't like bacon, either. 

I did mix a bowl of greek yogurt with pineapple and sunflower seeds for breakfast!


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVERS & NOTHING BUT LEFTOVER TONITE...LAST OF THE TURKEY & NOODLES, LAST OF THE SALAD, LAST OF THE LAST OF THE PASTA & HOME CANNED NO SALT PASTA SAUCE. CLEARED OUT THE LEFTOVERS SO TOM. WE'LL START WITH SOMETHING NEW. BETTER DIG OUT A PKG. OF TAPIOCA FOR A SWEET TREAT..THINK I WILL MELT SOME CHOC CHIPS INTO IT & SEE HOW WE LIKE CHOC. TAPIOCA... THINKING IT'S TIME FOR SOME CHICKEN TENDERS OR CHICKEN BREASTS WITH A COUPLE OF BAKED YAMS WITH BROWN SUGARR & BUTTER. ON FRIDAY I'LL FIX COCNUT DEEP FRIED SHRIMP FOR DH FROM ALDI'S. GOT TONS OF CANNED & FROZEN VEGS TO GO WITH IT.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Swai Fillet
Crispy Salt & Vinegar Potatoes w/fresh chives
Sliced Kiwi
Iced Water w/lemon slice


----------



## CountryMom22

Nothing exciting today, just the BLT's that I didn't make last night. Although instead of a BLT, I had an omlet with peppers, onions, a little bacon and cheese.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was meatloaf, mashed taters, and buttered corn. A tall glass of sweet tea to wash it all down.

Lunch included some Jamaican beef patties (basically empanadas) and some fruit.

I'm craving some dessert - will have to see what I can locate that's simple.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE HAD UNEXPECTED COMPANY SO I NEVER GOT THE COCONUT SHRIMP FRIED SO THAT WILL BE TONITE WITH THE YAM I ALSO DIDN'T GET COOKED. THINK I'LL HEAT UP THE LAST OF THE FROZEN CORN TOO. MIGHT MAKE MYSELF A PLATE WITH THE LAST OF THE ASTA & SAUCE I THERE'S ANY LEFT. LOOKS LIKE IT'S TIME TO MAKE A CAKE FROM ONE OF THE MIXES IN THE FREEZER . COMES IN HANDY FOR A SWEET TREAT & EASY TO THAW & FROST A PIECE OR 2 AT A TIME. BETTER GET THE CHICKEN BREASTS OR TENDERS OUT TO THAW. THEY WON'T TAKE LONG & IT WILL BE AN EAY MEAL FOR TOM.
SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF GREAT MEALS BEING SERVED TO EVERYONE'S FAMILIES.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers for lunch and dinner, but I made applesauce in my instant pot pressure cooker. It couldn't have been any easier, and we may not bother to buy jarred anymore. Tomorrow will be pork chops with applesauce!


----------



## newfieannie

I roasted a chicken today in one of those oven bags. only took 40 min or so. took it all apart and made a hot chicken sandwich. the chic. was so small there was only enough for 2 sandwiches. course that depends on how much chic. you put on one sandwiches. I like a lot.

I was starved after out shopping most of the day. (I seldom eat out)made up the brussell







sprouts the way sniper mentioned his friend made them. they were so good made that way. good thing my son wasn't in or I wouldn't have gotten near them. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made some raisin bread today. had a bag of bread and roll mix in the cupboard and decided to use it up. I adapted moms raisin bread recipe to it. added 1 cup sug,a few raisins. butter the size of an egg .turned out really good after it decided it was going to rise after all. I thought I'd have to dump it! but no,







it's so nice and light. took 6 hours though. I forgot a bit of cinnamon. still it was good! I had 3 slices with butter and apricot jam for my supper. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

newfieannie said:


> just threw together a lemon roll for the dear boy and I for tomorrow for a snack. I usually serve this with cream but he likes lemon frosting in addition to the cream. definitely not for those who are counting calories. my apple mint is still growing!~Georgia
> View attachment 63519



Omg...that looks so good!
We used t have a Lisbon lemon tree in our front yard in Arizona ...wish I’d had a recipe for this when I did.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I made a big pot of chicken and vegetable soup yesterday so we’ll be having that and maybe some chicken burritos.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sounds like the calendar turning to December has both of us thinking soup, Lisa!

Tonight was chicken soup and rolls.


----------



## Lisa in WA

CountryMom22 said:


> Sounds like the calendar turning to December has both of us thinking soup, Lisa!
> 
> Tonight was chicken soup and rolls.


Tis the season!


----------



## Oregon1986

We had a French dip. The prime rib was smoked,omg it was good!!


----------



## Evons hubby

I put on a pot of plain old pinto beans, some onion chopped up in it and kielbasa slices. Seems plain and simple but sure is tasty over cornbread.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I put on a pot of plain old pinto beans, some onion chopped up in it and kielbasa slices. Seems plain and simple but sure is tasty over cornbread.


That sounds incredibly good.


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> I roasted a chicken today in one of those oven bags. only took 40 min or so. took it all apart and made a hot chicken sandwich. the chic. was so small there was only enough for 2 sandwiches. course that depends on how much chic. you put on one sandwiches. I like a lot.
> 
> I was starved after out shopping most of the day. (I seldom eat out)made up the brussell
> View attachment 63561
> sprouts the way sniper mentioned his friend made them. they were so good made that way. good thing my son wasn't in or I wouldn't have gotten near them. ~Georgia


Georgia - glad to hear that you liked the brussel sprouts that way. They sure are tasty with bacon and butter (I did have a couple of helpings of brussel sprouts on Thanksgiving). 


This morning is some more baking of cookies to send to my oldest in England. My wife and I already sent a "care package" to him with a bunch of cookies (chocolate chip, peanut butter kiss cookies, gingerbread men, frosted sugar cookies, and snickerdoodles). We are sending another one with peppermint bark, triple chocolate chunk cookies, and two other types of cookies in it. It will also have Stocking stuffers, and some other stuff. We try to include enough for him as well as for his coworkers so they can all have a taste of home. At least he moves back stateside next year (he gets to go where work sends him) so maybe we can have him home for next Christmas.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

newfieannie said:


> I roasted a chicken today in one of those oven bags. only took 40 min or so. took it all apart and made a hot chicken sandwich. the chic. was so small there was only enough for 2 sandwiches. course that depends on how much chic. you put on one sandwiches. I like a lot.... I was starved after out shopping most of the day. (I seldom eat out)~Georgia


~Georgia, you took a very nice picture of your good looking hot chicken sandwich. BTW, how did you stack your sandwich?

I'm trying not to eat out as much, mostly because I'm noticing, all the eating out is making my clothes shrink!  So I made Sorta Pico De Gallo tonight. I'm calling it sorta, because I sorta put it together with whatever I had on hand, and with a small bag of tortilla chips, a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Lisa in WA

tiffanysgallery said:


> ~Georgia, you took a very nice picture of your good looking hot chicken sandwich. BTW, how did you stack your sandwich?
> 
> I'm trying not to eat out as much, mostly because I'm noticing, all the eating out is making my clothes shrink!  So I made Sorta Pico De Gallo tonight. I'm calling it sorta, because I sorta put it together with whatever I had on hand, and with a small bag of tortilla chips, a dollop of sour cream.


I’ve been noticing the same thing!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Homemade Mac and cheese. Lots of Swiss, jack and cheddar goodness


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, oven fried chicken with baked sweet potatoes and a veggie blend.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today was the last of chicken pot pie, mashed potatoes made with twice baked potatoes, green beans.
Starting fresh tomorrow something easy got Grand daughter tomorrow, Tuesday(day and night) and days Wednesday.
Maybe Meatloaf,buttered noodles, fresh frozen peas out of the garden.
Leftovers will be meatloaf (hamburger) soup,potatoes cakes,green beansand whatever else I can think of.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOOD MOTHER STOLLARD BEANS I FOUND PRE-COOKED IN THE BIG FREEZER RE-SIMMERED IN HAM BROTH FROM THE CARCASS OF A HONEY BAKED HAM BONE SEVERAL MONTH AGO. LUCKY FIND ON BOTH ITEMS. GOING TO BAKE 2 BOXES OF JIFFY PONE MIX WITH A LITTLE JALAPENO DICED INTO IT & SOME GRATED CHEESE AS WELL AS CEYENNE PEPPER.
GOT CARROT CAKE MUFFIN BARS THAWING FOR SWEET TREAT WITH COOL WHIP.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm getting ready to make a big pot of soup also. picked up some soup bones last week . half starved today. just got back from the country taking grub to my son and whatnot. took me 2 hours what usually takes 20 min. got stuck in another accident.

that's some awful highway for accidents. road wasn't slippery but we were having rain and some people just don't adjust their speed for anything. I don't know if anybody died or not. I saw a couple people being put in ambulances as I drove by .

my son was practically climbing the trees. as I pulled in I saw him walking back and forth. he had heard of the accident and had himself convinced it was me ( I don't have a cell phone)I still haven't eaten. I might try out my new deep fryer with a bit of haddock because the soup wont be ready until later tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I'm going to a pot luck in a few minutes with cut fruit and a bowl of hot fudge sauce. The fudge sauce was a recipe of fudge that didn't set up. It is the best hot fudge sauce I've had in some time so if I could figure out exactly what I did wrong making the fudge I'd note it down next time I actually set out to make sauce.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Meatloaf is in oven now.
Big pot of Goulash is made up.
Got one container of beef and noodles left for the freezer.
Thinking about crock pot of chili, for the week end. 
Will start having Grand daughter next week at 0500 hours.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was some smoked beef brisket from city bbq with some of their excellent tater salad. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Taco salad tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SHAKE & BAKE CHICKEN TENDERS, FRESH SALAD & LEFTOVER HEIRLOOM BEANS SO FROM LAST YRS GARDEN COOKED INTO MULTI BEAN SOUP. SPICY CORN READ ON THE SIDE.


----------



## CountryMom22

Boneless pork chops baked on a bed of apple pie spiced apple slices w/ stuffing and green beans. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Tomato soup with a peanut butter & jam whole wheat sandwich.


----------



## MO_cows

Trying something new, spanakopita. Got it at Sam's, bake and serve. Anything encased in phillo dough should be good. With green salad and fresh made croutons and dressing.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Stuffed pork chops (sage and onion stuffing), steamed broccoli and cranberry sauce.


----------



## warrpath4x4

Tonight we made “joe”, brown sausage and onions, add spinach, add eggs, mix and cook all in the same pan, top with mozzarella when done.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had red Robin,yummm!


----------



## Tea_mama

Tonight I'm trying out jalapeno popper stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon (wow, that's a mouthful!!), steamed green beans topped with toasted pecans (and butter, salt, and pepper of course), and Annie's White Shells & Cheese


----------



## Micheal

Wife not home...... going to make a pasta salad and maybe toss in some tuna - but then again buttered noodles and cottage cheese is sounding even better; less work....


----------



## Evons hubby

Not sure what to call it but I fixed some kinda cornbread and hamburger thing with cheese and a jar of my homemade salsa. I started by browning a pound of ground beef with half an onion diced up in it. While that was frying I mixed up a short batch of corn bread batter using 2/3 cup corn meal and 2/3 cup flour, two eggs, two tsp baking powder and half cup a milk. Poured that into bottom of a casserole dish coated with butter. Once the meat was browned properly I added a pint of my homemade salsa, tsp each of cumin and chili powder and mixed it all up good, spooned it evenly over top of corn bread batter, topped with the other half of onion and put it in the preheated oven for twenty five minutes, then added a healthy layer of shredded cheese, back in the oven for another ten minutes. Whatever ya call it.... It's yummy!


----------



## montysky

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not sure what to call it but I fixed some kinda cornbread and hamburger thing with cheese and a jar of my homemade salsa. I started by browning a pound of ground beef with half an onion diced up in it. While that was frying I mixed up a short batch of corn bread batter using 2/3 cup corn meal and 2/3 cup flour, two eggs, two tsp baking powder and half cup a milk. Poured that into bottom of a casserole dish coated with butter. Once the meat was browned properly I added a pint of my homemade salsa, tsp each of cumin and chili powder and mixed it all up good, spooned it evenly over top of corn bread batter, topped with the other half of onion and put it in the preheated oven for twenty five minutes, then added a healthy layer of shredded cheese, back in the oven for another ten minutes. Whatever ya call it.... It's yummy!


sounds good would need to ask my Wife but I think it sounds like a Tamale pie?


----------



## montysky

Pot roast , carrots, potatoes and onions, served with pickled crab-apples and home made bread. so saying hoping noon-day meal tomorrow turn the leftovers into strew or beef tamales yum. everything raised or grown on our ranch.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken marsala with salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

reheated heirloom beans from our garden, corn bread & dh finished off his shake & balke chicken strips i made yesterday & a nice fresh salad. good old yellow cake from a mix topped with mixed fruit & cool whip.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pork Steak sautee'd with mushrooms,mini sweet red,yellow and orange peppers,minced garlic,chopped green onions served over rice.


----------



## alida

We had a Christmas pot luck at 7pm tonight so it was a mix of, well, a lot of bits and pieces. Tried some home roasted savoury chichpeas that I'm going to try making myself once I get the recipe. There were the usual glazed meatballs,smoked salmon, ham and sushi. Lots of cheeses/meats and crackers too. The deviled eggs were gone in minutes as usual. 
Once I came home though I heated up some homemade chicken broth and drank that down too. I'm a very adventurous eater, but after trying a bit of several varieties of foods it was good to sip some soup.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tea_mama said:


> Tonight I'm trying out jalapeno popper stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon (wow, that's a mouthful!!), steamed green beans topped with toasted pecans (and butter, salt, and pepper of course), and Annie's White Shells & Cheese


How did the chicken turn out?


----------



## Evons hubby

montysky said:


> sounds good would need to ask my Wife but I think it sounds like a Tamale pie?


Yeppers, I have never heard of tamale pie, but after looking up recipes for them that's what I had for supper! Thanks for identifying it for me.


----------



## Evons hubby

Oregon1986 said:


> We had red Robin,yummm!


Where do you find robins this time of year??


----------



## newfieannie

my first attempt at bark! no idea what I was doing. how do all of you who make bark beat up the candy canes. I used a roller but you have to pound so hard I was afraid I'd break the counter. seemed too hard for the food processor too. eventually I cut it with wire cutters.

I used pecans, chopped dried cherries, chocolate raspberry truffle liqueor, grated orange rind and the candy canes. I don't think I spread it thin enough. it was so good though. I could eat it all one sitting. i'll make it again later and use different things. maybe marshmallows and graham wafers. made an awful mess. pieces of candy cane flying everywhere. ~Georgia


----------



## no really

newfieannie said:


> my first attempt at bark! no idea what I was doing. how do all of you who make bark beat up the candy canes. I used a roller but you have to pound so hard I was afraid I'd break the counter. seemed too hard for the food processor too. eventually I cut it with wire cutters.
> 
> I used pecans, chopped dried cherries, chocolate raspberry truffle liqueor, grated orange rind and the candy canes. I don't think I spread it thin enough. it was so good though. I could eat it all one sitting. i'll make it again later and use different things. maybe marshmallows and graham wafers. made an awful mess. pieces of candy cane flying everywhere. ~Georgia
> View attachment 63618


That looks yummy!! I put my candy canes in a freezer bag put it on my big thick cutting board and hit it with a regular hammer. Gets rid of any aggravation I'm feeling too. LOL


----------



## MO_cows

Sirloin steak with Merlot/mushroom sauce. With green salad and broccoli. Was all set to have garlic bread too, but my italian loaf that I just bought Saturday had gone moldy. No preservatives in the "real" bread from the bakery.


----------



## newfieannie

that's an idea! I could use my block out in the shed for splitting wood. I do have a good cutting board but afraid I might break that. thanks no really! I tell ya I've never seen anything so hard to beat up as those candy canes! ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> my first attempt at bark! no idea what I was doing. how do all of you who make bark beat up the candy canes. I used a roller but you have to pound so hard I was afraid I'd break the counter. seemed too hard for the food processor too. eventually I cut it with wire cutters.
> 
> I used pecans, chopped dried cherries, chocolate raspberry truffle liqueor, grated orange rind and the candy canes. I don't think I spread it thin enough. it was so good though. I could eat it all one sitting. i'll make it again later and use different things. maybe marshmallows and graham wafers. made an awful mess. pieces of candy cane flying everywhere. ~Georgia
> View attachment 63618


This year we cheated and bought a bag of candy cane pieces. They were already crushed fine enough for making the bark.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Oregon1986 said:


> We had red Robin,yummm!


Wanna know what my most favorite thing at Red Robin is that I hardly ever get but when I do I’m SO Happy?

The Royal Red Robin burger. The one with bacon, cheese and a fried egg. Sinfully good.


----------



## Lisa in WA

No cooking here tonight. Hubs went to get Ezell’s Famous Fried Chicken. Yum!


----------



## newfieannie

sniper69 said:


> This year we cheated and bought a bag of candy cane pieces. They were already crushed fine enough for making the bark.


I didn't see anything like that there sniper or I would have bought it. i'll keep on the lookout for it. did find my whole yellow peas that I couldn't find anywhere else in the city. pea soup coming up! ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986

Lisa in WA said:


> Wanna know what my most favorite thing at Red Robin is that I hardly ever get but when I do I’m SO Happy?
> 
> The Royal Red Robin burger. The one with bacon, cheese and a fried egg. Sinfully good.


Omg yes,it's hard to beat


----------



## warrpath4x4

Homemade pizza, pepperoni, olives, mozzarella, salami, on fresh made dough, used the leftover marinara/pasta sauce. Mmmm mmmm


----------



## montysky

midday meal beef stew with fresh made bread.
tonight 
baked pasta rigatoni w/ sausage/ground beef, peppers onions mushrooms and cheese. salad and garlic bread


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> I didn't see anything like that there sniper or I would have bought it. i'll keep on the lookout for it. did find my whole yellow peas that I couldn't find anywhere else in the city. pea soup coming up! ~Georgia


Hopefully this pic will come through, but this is one type. I think Brach's makes it too.


----------



## Tea_mama

Oregon1986 said:


> How did the chicken turn out?


It was really good! Next time I would rather use fresh jalapenos though. I thought I had some but my son had made salsa so I had to use canned. They were good that way, but I suspect fresh would be been better.


----------



## Jlynnp

DH made cabbage roll soup, on of my favs!!


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a Christmas party with a small group from church. There were deviled eggs, ham, turkey, sweet potatoes, fruit salad, pistachio salad, chicken and noodles, corn casserole, a bunch of desserts, and some other stuff. It made for a good time with good food and good conversation.


----------



## krackin

Made a pot of baked red kidney beans. Also made pulled pork from a fresh ham butt. I made cheddar, garlic, onion buns for that. Hits the spot.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, ham with fried taters and corn.

For tonight, split chicken breast is braising in broth with plenty of garlic and chiles. The meat will be shredded for burritos. And some of the spicy broth will be thickened and use to coat the meat. A ton of good flavor but it needs a better name than "wet burritos".


----------



## alida

experiment tonight. I defrosted a pork loin and it's baking in the oven right now with apple slices,onions and green peas around it. I bought a Jamaican curry sauce at a Christmas craft sale, and I poured some of that over everything. I wish you could smell this baking,the pork,apples and sweet curry flavours all mixing together. It *should* be enough for 6 meals, three fresh and three for the freezer. The people who make this sauce started out with 2 flavors maybe 15 years ago and over the years they've expanded to six varieties, plus some chutneys now. Their business is local,and they make their sauces locally which I consider a bonus.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was kielbasa and salad. And Christmas cookies that I've been baking all day!


----------



## Terri

Today I am sick with a bad cold, so I am making a very basic meal. I sprayed a pan with non-stick coating, dropped some pork chops in it, dashed them with BBQ flavoring, and cut up 2 apples (peel and all) to add to the pan. That should give me a balanced meal with 5 minutes of work.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight I made lasagna and garlic bread. My family requested it, so earlier bought the ingredients I didn't have on hand, and made a good size pan. There should be enough leftover to warm it up for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday DD took wife shopping, so I made some Kapusta for myself.... It's basicly a sauerkraut soup - pork spareribs, sauerkraut, water, mushrooms and diced potatoes.... Once ribs are cooked; meat is shredded and put back into soup.
Once back home, DD liked it, wife passed; guess the wife still don't know what's DELISH!
Crockpot BBQ sauced chicken legs and thighs for tonight with potato salad......


----------



## alida

Last nights cooking experiment with pork loin and curry sauce was okay,but needs some tweeking. I will marinate pork cubes in the sauce for a couple hours first then bake,rather than keep the loin whole. When I took it out of the oven and tasted the result I knew what it needed, a glug of coconut milk to meld the flavours. I had some dried coconut powder which you mix with a bit of water into coconut milk and did so. It was really good then.
Today is leftover pork stew with a few more vegetables mixed in, plus some flatbread I think. I put three servings worth in the freezer for later this month.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Two small steaks rolled up around dill pickles.
Mashed potatoes, green beans.
Steaks are slathered in spicy mustard, whole dill pickles then dusted in flour.
I prefer to bake mine, that way the mess stays in oven.
Might make mug(large coffee cup) cake in microwave for dessert.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. Dough is rising now. I just sauteed onion and ripe bell. I'm a bit short of sauce so I'm going to stretch it with salsa instead of making more today. I got a big stick of pepperoni while out getting a ton of hog feed this morning after plowing and sanding all night for my town, been up since about 3:30 AM yesterday. My oven has a timer so if I nod off it will shutoff. I was going to cook up a bit of burger and sausage but I'll save it for later thinking home made ravioli, been a long time since I attempted that.


----------



## doozie

Meatloaf, garlic mashers, carrot coins, and leftover homemade French onion soup. Love the way the house will smell later on. Cozy, warm and full tonight!


----------



## newfieannie

hope your cold gets better soon Terri!

I'm putting together a few casseroles tonight for my son. he starts back to work tomorrow and this will make life a little easier for him. so far i've made 2 meat loaves and 2 salmon and corn loaves. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, gonna dust off the fry daddy to fry some catfish nuggets. Maybe hush puppies too if I can find recipe that doesn't make dozens. Wish I had cabbage for slaw but will figure something out.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST OF THE GREEN BEANS & POTATOES, BUTTERFLIED PORK CHOP & THE LAST OF THE CABBAGE & CARROTS. WILL START WITH SOMETHING NEW ON MONDAY EVENING. WILL FINISH OFF THE YELLOW CAKE ON TUESDAY. 
GOT HAMBURGER THAWING SO I WILL PROBABLY MAKE BURGERS WITH CHOPPED ONION & LOTS OF SMOKEY NO SALT SEASONINGS FRIED IN THE CAST IRON GRILL PAN & SMOTHERED WITH CHEESE ON BIG SESSAME BUNS.


----------



## painterswife

Chili Cornbread casserole. Very tasty


----------



## Evons hubby

Got lazy today. Peanut butter Sammy for lunch (hold the mayo!) tonight's supper was Chinese takeout my Yvonne picked up while out and about. Gotta get my stove working again soon!


----------



## montysky

Fried chicken, mash potatoes w/ gravy, green beans and biscuits.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TONITE I'LL CLEAR OUT AS MANY LEFTOVER SCRAPS AS POSSIBLE. NOTHING NEW COOKED TODAY OF THERE ARE LEFTOVERS TO FINISH UP. THEN WE WILL START ANEW.


----------



## krackin

I had to go out and do errands so I bought some cheese spinach ravioli for tonight. I got a jar of Prego garlic Parmesan sauce and added burger to it. I saved some cooked burg and pork for later in the week home made ravioli. Looks like snow and freezing rain tomorrow so I boiled eggs and roasted spuds for salad. That and a tuna sammich will make a good lunch or late dinner, still have beans and pulled pork too.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was a pot roast, roasted potatoes, and B. sprouts. This noon covered roast beef sandwich for the wife; plain roast sandwich for me - I don't do covered of anything......
Later???? maybe a soup if any roast left?


----------



## newfieannie

I guess you could call this a dump cheesecake. trying to get rid of a bunch of leftovers in the fridge. the base is just crumbs etc.from some squares I made. middle is mascarpone cheese filling leftover from a dessert. top is blueberries from year before last crop. no matter .it was so good I ate 4 pieces.so addictive! got to wear it off tomorrow. it's going to pour so i'll bake and cook all day. that should take off a couple lbs.







~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

newfieannie said:


> I guess you could call this a dump cheesecake. trying to get rid of a bunch of leftovers in the fridge. the base is just crumbs etc.from some squares I made. middle is mascarpone cheese filling leftover from a dessert. top is blueberries from year before last crop. no matter .it was so good I ate 4 pieces.so addictive! got to wear it off tomorrow. it's going to pour so i'll bake and cook all day. that should take off a couple lbs.
> View attachment 63663
> ~Georgia


Mascarpone...yum. I love to beat mascarpone with a little powdered sugar and scoop it with fresh strawberries.

Another old strawberry favorite: dipping a whole fresh berry in sour cream and then rolling it in brown sugar. works with chunks of fresh pineapple in winter too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Made nuther pot of pinto beans, seasoned with a diced up chunk of smoked jowl this time. Corn bread and left over tater salad. My Yvonne picked up a nice strawberry shake to finish it out. That should keep me fed tomorrow as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spaghetti squash casserole made with hot Italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. Mr. Pixie's 60th birthday is Friday, and I've made his favorite meals all week, Friday will be classic spaghetti and meatballs with a Diavolo sauce. The man could live on red sauce...


----------



## Micheal

Soup was good, even enough left over for today's lunch.
Planning on a shrimp creole for later, haven't had it in a long time - something different. 
Besides discovered shrimp in the freezer and want to use it up.
For some reason I've got all the ingredients needed, which is unusual.....


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off the onion/bell pepper burger tonite ith hatever leftovers are in the fridge. also last poece of yellow cake for him to finish off. will get a pork roat out of the frzr to thaw & maybe he'll have on friday & sat. tom will be salt free tomato leek soup i made & froze in september. can't wait to try it out. got an overload of brwonie mixes so better get the giant pan of those made for our vets office for xmas.


----------



## krackin

I had to look up Diavolo sauce. Sounds good to me. Shrimp Diavolo would go good with cheese spinach ravioli I bet. I'll have to try it.


----------



## krackin

Tonight looks like beans and hot dogs, maybe tater salad.


----------



## newfieannie

I finally finished my pea soup. soaked my peas and meat last night . takes me awhile to make pea soup because I use a tub of salt riblets for the meat. that has to be soaked the night before than boiled for ever then the bones and whatnot all taken out of it. then I boil my peas and veggies separately then combine everything. it's all worth it though. notice the whole yellow peas I've been searching for. they are fully cooked but still retain their shape

I didn't make dumplings because I'm going to pk most of it in containers for my son to go in his Christmas box. I bought a large bottle of Baileys for him yesterday so I'm just about done. made several batches of cookies today also while waiting for the soup. i'll probably sit here the rest of the night. I'm beat now! ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

krackin said:


> I had to look up Diavolo sauce. Sounds good to me. Shrimp Diavolo would go good with cheese spinach ravioli I bet. I'll have to try it.


His favorite is from Aldi, it's their spicy red pepper sauce. Shrimp and a spicy red sauce does sound good with ravioli.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we did another round of spanakopita out of the freezer with salad.

Tonight, a ham slice with ginger'd carrots and the green salad again, probably finish it off this time around.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Ham (pit style), some sort of potatoes, and a couple veggies to be named later.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got crockpot of chili going.
Tex-Mex homemade cornbread.


----------



## Oregon1986

I could sure go for a fat slab of beef right now


----------



## Jlynnp

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Got crockpot of chili going.
> Tex-Mex homemade cornbread.


Chili sure sounds good, I will have to put my request in so the chef can make it. Tonight it s Hamburger Helper YUK!!! I hate it but he likes it so I have to give in once in a while. 

I will make corn chowder this weekend, it is so yummy.


----------



## Jlynnp

Oregon1986 said:


> I could sure go for a fat slab of beef right now


Kroger has standing rib roasts on sale so I picked 3 up today. One for Christmas, one for New Year and one extra. This is about the only time I buy beef from the store as we usually raise our own.


----------



## Oregon1986

Jlynnp said:


> Kroger has standing rib roasts on sale so I picked 3 up today. One for Christmas, one for New Year and one extra. This is about the only time I buy beef from the store as we usually raise our own.


I wish we had a Kroger,I hear they have great deals


----------



## Evons hubby

Oregon1986 said:


> I wish we had a Kroger,I hear they have great deals


Like most grocery stores they have some great sales sometimes. I rarely get to shop at krogers, too long a drive for most of my regular shopping.... But for a standing rib roast or three.... Might just have to make the trip!


----------



## Oregon1986

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Like most grocery stores they have some great sales sometimes. I rarely get to shop at krogers, too long a drive for most of my regular shopping.... But for a standing rib roast or three.... Might just have to make the trip!


I get our big roasts at Costco


----------



## dsmythe

We were supposed to take Manicoti to my wife's cardiac rehab Christmas party this Thursday night. Her blood pressure dropped too low for my comfort level so I called 911 and they came out and took her to the ER. We got home late and she was not feeling any better so we stayed home.
Sooooo I am going to make the Mani Coti today, Friday. We love it and I will make enough to last the week end(We still cook for an Army). I got a loaf of "french bread" and I will butter it up and add some garlic and some other stuff. I am getting hungry already.";^)Dsmythe
Mobookworm1957 that chili sure sounds good, that's what really made me hungry.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was doctor's appts hers and mine... Spend the day away from home; got a break from cooking anything.. I'm in "great shape" as per the doc. Ever heard of "I'm in great shape for the shape I'm in"???? Wife is holding her own...
Anyway ham for tonight; maybe sweet potatoes and another veggie. Guess, the ham should last the week-end and then Split Pea soup for next week - anyway that's the plan for now.......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the big 60 for Mr. Pixie so I'm fixing spaghetti and meatballs, it's his absolute favorite meal. And we're going away for the weekend so no cooking for me.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Beef vegetable soup with cornbread here. Good for a cold and snowy day with sunset at 3:50.
Soon the days will be getting longer....


----------



## krackin

I just punched out a batch of meat ravioli finally. I made dough, 2 C unbleached AP, about 2 T olive oil, jumbo egg and water to make 3/4 C. Ran it through my old Ronco Pasta Maker, had to add more flour, big egg I guess. Made lasagna noodles. The biggest problem was getting a small enough charge of filling. I had forgotten that aspect. Next time I'll use egg roll or won ton wraps for a try.


----------



## Evons hubby

Planning on having a spiral ham, mashed taters, corn on the cob ready when my Yvonne gets home this evening. She's been in Florida last few days helping her folks get ready to move back to Kentucky.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Planning on having a spiral ham, mashed taters, corn on the cob ready when my Yvonne gets home this evening. She's been in Florida last few days helping her folks get ready to move back to Kentucky.


I never thought of mashed potatoes with ham. My family begs for hash brown casserole with it. Because with hash browns (the shredded type),sour cream, cream of mushroom(or whatever) soup and lots of cheese, how could anyone not love it? 

Sounds like a great welcome home dinner...I’m sure she will be pleased.


----------



## montysky

Aussie mince pie sauté tomatoes, green beans. Dear wife doesn't make it often but I love this pie made with ground beef onions , so good!


----------



## montysky

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is the big 60 for Mr. Pixie so I'm fixing spaghetti and meatballs, it's his absolute favorite meal. And we're going away for the weekend so no cooking for me.


Happy birthday to mr. pixie


----------



## Oregon1986

We had steak with gravy and rice


----------



## Micheal

Well, so far so good..... The ham bone will become split pea soup later tonight; ready for tomorrow's meal(s).
Yesterday was (of course) more of Friday's ham, with cole slaw, and boiled potatoes. Tonight, scalloped potatoes with ham that's left and not tossed into the soup.
Right now I'm eating a fried egg between 2 pieces of toast with strawberry jam...


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. Kielbasa, bell pepper, onion, left over ravioli stuffing, salsa. I'll see how that looks, I can add to it.


----------



## Evons hubby

Worked on leftover ham from last night. Sent a good bit home with our boy. Looks like plenty left to fill the corners of another crockpot filled with pinto beans tomorrow! My Yvonne is in love with my maple flavored whiskey, coke, and brown sugar ham glaze.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I TOO MADE VEG BEEF STEW YESTERDAY WITH SOME SPICY CORNBREAD. LOOKS LIKE MORE OF IT FOR TONITES MEAL ALONG WITH A SMALL FRESH SALAD ON THE SIDE. THERE WILL BE raspberry jello to finish off the meal.


----------



## Jlynnp

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Worked on leftover ham from last night. Sent a good bit home with our boy. Looks like plenty left to fill the corners of another crockpot filled with pinto beans tomorrow! My Yvonne is in love with my maple flavored whiskey, coke, and brown sugar ham glaze.



I could be real fond of that glaze as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pepperoncini roast in the crockpot with tators, and some type of veggie. Maybe a nice green side salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NOTHING BUT LEFTOVER ROAST, BAKED POTATOES, CARROTS ETC. WITH BROWNIES.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Starting fresh in morning.
Just finished off pot of home made chicken noodle soup.
Hot rolls,lettuce salad mix.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had a turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy,rolls and cranberry sauce


----------



## Irish Pixie

Some sort of soup that uses chicken thighs, I'll think about to put in it at the dentist's office.

I decided on chicken, bacon, and potato, it has a ton of other veggies too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST PIECE OF ROAST BEEF, BAKED POTATOES IN THE MICRO, LAST OF THE CRANBERRY SAUCE, , CORN & FRIED APPLES.


----------



## CountryMom22

Meatloaf, baked potatoes and green beans. With cookies for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

We have been eating out a lot more than usual. Somehow I let Christmas sneak up and bite me this year. Made meatloaf over the weekend, had brisket sandwiches last night along with other leftovers from DH's holiday potluck at work. Tonight, white chili.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Found a bottle of karine & jeff, green lentil & carrot soup in the back of the fridge, as I was heating it up, I thought, I just may be too tired to eat tonight.


----------



## montysky

Pork Loin roast with carrots, potatoes and onions gravy, homemade bread glass of milk and lemon-bars for desert.


----------



## Evons hubby

We finished off the beans and cornbread this evening, still have a fair amount of ham left. That will be turned into deviled ham for snacks and put on a pot roast tomorrow with a beef roast, taters, carrots, onion, and peas.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mom and dad's leftover meatloaf, hickory smoked ham for sandwiches.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I dunno. It's one of those mornings... I'll think of something.


----------



## krackin

London broil, fried onions and roasted taters.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I dunno. It's one of those mornings... I'll think of something.


I asked Mr. Pixie and he immediately said, goulash! It's cooking on the stove now.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Chicken tacos here.


----------



## newfieannie

I've never done goulash. my son said he likes it though so I guess i'll have to get at it in the new year. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I'm hoping this is the last baking for 17! (except for my yule logs)I thought I was all finished but my son decided there was another family that could use some baked goods. I made bread because it was easy and i'll take a few fruit loaves and cookies from what







I have pkd for the dear boy because he can get his any time.

I made raisin cinnamon and white. i haven't got any more time anyway. he's coming for it all early sat. morning and tomorrow I'm invited out to lunch. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

Irish Pixie said:


> I asked Mr. Pixie and he immediately said, goulash! It's cooking on the stove now.


What kind of goulash?

I think I’ve only had Hungarian.


----------



## MO_cows

Simple fare tonight. A slice of ham, mixed mash potatoes with cream gravy, green beans and mini sweet tomatoes that were left after the salad greens were gone.


----------



## pixiedoodle

newfieannie said:


> I'm hoping this is the last baking for 17! (except for my yule logs)I thought I was all finished but my son decided there was another family that could use some baked goods. I made bread because it was easy and i'll take a few fruit loaves and cookies from what
> View attachment 63801
> I have pkd for the dear boy because he can get his any time.
> 
> I made raisin cinnamon and white. i haven't got any more time anyway. he's coming for it all early sat. morning and tomorrow I'm invited out to lunch. ~Georgia


that is just beautiful!! looks delish!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

we had fresh salad, eggnog cream pie, fried apples and leftover meats from the last 4 days. easy.


----------



## newfieannie

would you share the eggnog cream pie recipe PD? ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lisa in WA said:


> What kind of goulash?
> 
> I think I’ve only had Hungarian.


I've made Hungarian goulash and I like it, but this is also called "American Chopped Suey" and is basically macaroni elbows, hamburger, chopped tomatoes and tomato sauce. It's Mr. Pixe's second favorite meal. 

Here are some recipes: https://www.google.com/search?q=one...0j69i57j0l4.4591j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking a bacon wrapped marinated pork loin, a steam in the bag quinoa thing (Aldi and it's delish) and a veggie.


----------



## Evons hubby

Irish Pixie said:


> I've made Hungarian goulash and I like it, but this is also called "American Chopped Suey" and is basically macaroni elbows, hamburger, chopped tomatoes and tomato sauce. It's Mr. Pixe's second favorite meal.
> 
> Here are some recipes: https://www.google.com/search?q=one...0j69i57j0l4.4591j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks for reminding me of this tasty treat, it sounds very much like what I ate a lot of when I was growing up, mama called it "slumgullion". Haven't had it for years but that's going to be rectified soon!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this tasty treat, it sounds very much like what I ate a lot of when I was growing up, mama called it "slumgullion". Haven't had it for years but that's going to be rectified soon!


I've asked you respectfully and repeatedly not to respond to my posts. I am unable to put you on ignore, please return the respect and do not respond to any of my posts.


----------



## alida

We called that Wednesday night macaroni growing up, and we all loved it. My father worked for a cattle auction barn every Wednesday night after he finished his day job. When he came home from the first job this would be ready to put on the table. 45 minutes later he was back out the door.


----------



## Bret

Last night--beef heart in the pressure cooker. Sliced for sandwiches in the days ahead. A beautiful flavorful broth. Dropped some speed Bisquick Dumplings in for hot comfort goodness. Had a couple before turning in. Slept good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bret said:


> Last night--beef heart in the pressure cooker. Sliced for sandwiches in the days ahead. A beautiful flavorful broth. Dropped some speed Bisquick Dumplings in for hot comfort goodness. Had a couple before turning in. Slept good.


I really enjoy beef heart, do you use an instant pot or a regular pressure cooker? Or are they the same thing?


----------



## newfieannie

baked beans and home made bread for supper tonight. made a bit of butter from leftover whipping cream. either this was good or







I was hungry or both! ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, tomato soup from frozen tomato puree from the summer glut. Tomorrow we are having Christmas with DS and family but DDIL got called in to work tomorrow. So DS is doing turkey and ham on the smoker and me and eldest grand are doing sides. I am making dressing, spiced cranberry sauce, a jello/fruit salad and apple cake. She is making rolls, deviled eggs, green bean casserole and I think sweet potato casserole too.

Christmas day, we go to DH's family. I have a few things to make for that. Our Christmas get together with my mom and sis was at a brew pub, nobody had to cook. So that is 4 Christmas dinners, counting DH's work potluck. We will need to get back on a healthier regimen after all that!


----------



## alida

tonight I had spareribs picked up from a pop up Food Truck that popped up close to my home. There's a lot of turkey and ham in my immediate future, ribs made a nice change.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Whole chicken roasted in granite ware roaster with potatoes, carrots,celery, home made herb rub from the garden. It was rubbed on to chicken after basted with unsalted butter.
Took the broth made home made noodles to go with the chicken.
Still got enough left for 4 or 5 more meals.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I will not be cooking a full meal until Tuesday. Today we're grocery shopping, errands, and whatnot (it's gonna be ugly out there) so we'll have a lunch out, tomorrow is date night- dinner and a movie, and Monday is Christmas dinner at our oldest's house. Hey, with leftovers I could stretch the no cook streak to Wednesday!


----------



## pixiedoodle

EGGNOG CREAM PIE
CRUST, COOKED OR GRAM-I USED GRAM
1 TB. KNOW GELATIN
1/4 C COLD WTER
2 TB.SPMN CORN STARCH
1/3 C SUGAR
1/4 TEASPOON SALT
1 TEASPOON NUTMEG- OR AMT TO TASTE FOR YOU
2 CUPS EGGNOG
2 TEASPOONS VANILLA
1 UP WHIPPPING CREAM, WHIPPED.
MIX SUGAR, CORNSTARCH & SALT IN A PAN, ADD EGGNOG, STIR UNTILL SMOOTH & THEN BRING TO BOIL, STIR & COOK FOR 2 MINS TILL THICK, THEN STIR IN GELATIN TILL DISSOLVED. REMOVE FROM HEAT & COOL TO ROOM TEMP. STIR IN VANILLA & FOLD IN WHIPPED CREAM. 
POUR INTO CRUST & CHILL OVERNITE. SERVE WITH DOLLOP OF WHIPPED CREAM & A DASH OF IF FRESH GRATED HUTMEG IF DESIRE.


----------



## snowlady

Leftover chicken noodle soup. Yum!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

I made & carried a blueberry breakfast to my neighbor this morning as her holiday treat...
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/country-blueberry-coffee-cake-paula-deen-127740

Tonight, I had a turkey wrap and apple cider.


----------



## Bret

Irish Pixie said:


> I really enjoy beef heart, do you use an instant pot or a regular pressure cooker? Or are they the same thing?


A regular pressure cooker.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I have about 80 homemade meatballs simmering in sauce in a crockpot for tonight. Pork and beef...I love veal but I’m squeamish about using it. Poor little calves. 
Putting together the huge lasagna for tomorrow.
So meatballs (in sandwiches with provolone or with spaghetti for my grandson) with macaroni and potato salad and a veggie platter and chips and dip for dinner tonight. Dessert will be hot fudge sundaes with peppermint stick ice cream.

Lasagna with tossed green salad and garlic and Italian bread tomorrow for Christmas dinner with my daughters homemade chocolate peppermint cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having mimosas, croissants, and little decorated cake balls for late morning brunch, appetizers (noon- 1pm) will be baked brie and bruschetta and crostini, filet mignon roast (it's a family tradition), my son in law's special garlic mashed potatoes, roasted brussel sprouts, corn, and I think butternut squash. Desserts: coconut cream pie, cookies, and I hope pineapple cobbler. 

We picked up our daughter's favorite wine- Apothic Inferno (I think it's vile) and the fixin's for margaritas (which aren't vile).


----------



## mmoetc




----------



## newfieannie

I threw on a small chic. and a roast just to have something in the house since my son took off yesterday with everything that wasn't nailed down. not planning much tomorrow. it's just me. i can have a hot chic. sandwich. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, faux filet mignon, a thick little sirloin cut wrapped in bacon. With cottage cheese and green beans and lots of choices for dessert-apple cake, pumpkin pie, povotica bread, cookies.


----------



## alida

I'm on my own this Christmas Eve so I decided to make something special for myself. I'm having mussels steamed in wine with some crusty bread, and steamed thin green beans. The beans will go into the steamer as soon as the mussels come out. It's snowing right now and still mild so I'll be going out for a walk shortly to enjoy it, and look at some of the lights. Then,home for the meal. Tomorrow I am going to a family Christmas and I'm responsible for bringing some wine. Done.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Flour tortilla filled with taco meat, rice, beans, cheese and topped with melted chesse


----------



## montysky

Pork Tamales, Corn and Black bean salsa, Mexican rice, cant remember the sauce but was so good.


----------



## krackin

Merry Christmas! Waiting on my call to go plow town roads now. 4-12" of snow predicted. I took out a pork roast, I may have to slow cook it but I had wanted to roast it. I'll see what this morning brings, it may be a fast moving storm by the looks.


----------



## Evons hubby

Looks like it's going to be turkey for the centerpiece, mashed taters, stuffing, candied yams. Standard Christmas trimmings.


----------



## Micheal

Today is a quiet day for the wife and me.... big doin's were yesterday.
For lunch she wants French toast, and me I think there are some meatballs left.
As for later, ahhh, don't have a clue.....


----------



## light rain

Tonight will be chicken with vegetables over spinach noodles. Also a foray in unknown gastric territory with a dragon fruit. Odd looking fruit but really pretty colors. DH just had a couple of clementines with his standard breakfast. I started off the morning with a cup of kombucha and have 2/3's of a gallon progressing in the pantry. Grateful to God to have DH home for Christmas and feeling better than he has in 10 to 15 years...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing a slow cooker full of corned beef, cabbage, turnips, parsnips, and a few tators. It's cold, and getting colder, and we need comfort food.


----------



## pixiedoodle

COOKING CHICKEN STRIPS WITH CARROTS CELERY & ONION IN SEVERAL QTS OF WATER. I'LL SHRED OR DICE THE CKEN LATER.. WILL MAKE MORE NOODLES & BIG CHUNKS OF POTATOESTO ADD TO THE POT TOMORRW FOR A GOOD THICK CHICKEN & NOODLES DISH. CAN'T WAIT. SOUNDS GOOD & THE SIMMERING CKN, & VGS ARE SMELLING WONDERFUL ON THIS BITTERLY COLD, BARELY SNOWY DAY.


----------



## Jlynnp

It is so cold here, even with heaters in the stock tanks they still froze. We had an incredible Standing Rib roast yesterday. We will have leftovers for a couple of 












days!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm spending the night at our oldest daughter's house tonight, she has a job interview (she graduates in May) this afternoon, and both she and our son in law work days tomorrow so I'm watching the babies. 

Tonight is Vietnamese banh pho xao bo (Stir-fried rice noodles with beef) and shrimp summer rolls with peanut sauce, for me. Mr. Pixie has his choice of left overs or Bertolli meal in a bag. 

Tomorrow night I'll bring something home from town, not sure what yet.


----------



## Evons hubby

Still working on leftovers from Christmas here. Next up will be slumgullion. Haven't had that delicacy in years!


----------



## Micheal

Last night was Kielbasa, kraut, and boiled potatoes. For some reason it just hit the spot...
Tonight is going to be beef stew; gotta make sure I make enough for a couple of days; cold (below zero) weather meals are going to be needed for the next week and most likely longer. Brrrrr!


----------



## pixiedoodle

i made a 6 qt pot of chicken & home made noodles yesterday so i'll save enough out for 2 days & the rest will go to the frzer. bitter cold here yesterday & today so it will taste extra good this evening. i have leftover sweets from the holiday tso no sweet treats to be made here for a while.


----------



## alida

last night was a baked porkchop that I marinated in a grainy mustard first, plus fresh green beans. I had a piece of fruitcake later in the evening with lemon tea. I'm working until 8:30 tonight, and left my lunch on the kitchen counter, so dinner depends on what places are open the week between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm spending the night at our oldest daughter's house tonight, she has a job interview (she graduates in May) this afternoon, and both she and our son in law work days tomorrow so I'm watching the babies.
> 
> Tonight is Vietnamese banh pho xao bo (Stir-fried rice noodles with beef) and shrimp summer rolls with peanut sauce, for me. Mr. Pixie has his choice of left overs or Bertolli meal in a bag.
> 
> Tomorrow night I'll bring something home from town, not sure what yet.


THAT JUST LOOKS INCREDIBLY DELISH!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

SORRY GOT THAT POST ON THE WRONG POST..MEANT IT FOR JLINNP


----------



## tiffanysgallery

apple cinnamon stuffed cornish hen,... big enough to have some tomorrow as well


----------



## Evons hubby

tiffanysgallery said:


> apple cinnamon stuffed cornish hen,... big enough to have some tomorrow as well
> View attachment 63939


Looks good, personal preference here but I might have given it a bit more time in the oven.


----------



## krackin

I'm frying left over taters and left over steak together. I'm thinking on olive oil balsamic vinaigrette on that once done. It would work cold so why not try hot?


----------



## krackin

Add to above. Really good!


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked about 4 qt pot or more of chili with beans . dh tot it was good. i don't have the buds for chili no days. but then i don't like most meats. however dh loves it & i will keep out enough for a couple f bowls for this week & the rest will go to the frzr for quick meals on a cold winter day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

cooked about 4 qt pot or more of chili with beans . dh tot it was good. i don't have the buds for chili no days. but then i don't like most meats. however dh loves it & i will keep out enough for a couple f bowls for this week & the rest will go to the frzr for quick meals on a cold winter day.


----------



## MO_cows

This morning, we had green eggs and ham. Seriously. Scrambled eggs with chopped spinach, cubed ham, bell pepper and green onion. With toast and juice.

Earlier in the week, roasted a chicken so tonight I stripped off meat for chicken pot pie. With "light" canned pears for a side dish and pumpkin pie for dessert.

Don't know yet what we are eating tomorrow, but on the 1st it will be black eyed peas. It was dear departed MIL's tradition and so far we are carrying it on. She's been gone 12 years now.


----------



## Jlynnp

For New Years Day we are having ham, fried cabbage, black eyed peas, cornbread and a lemon icebox pie for desert. DH will stuff himself and I will have 2 bites of everything then be full.


----------



## montysky

mid-day grilled cheese and ham sammies, country potatoes and green beans

tonight roasted chicken, dressing, beets swizz-chard and pickled crab apples.


----------



## Oregon1986

I could really go for ribeye right now


----------



## doozie

Lunch will be BLT's,mine with a slice or two of avocado, Bacon is getting pretty pricy!!! Dinner will be Beef Stroganoff, have not had it in a long time, rich and creamy food! Looking forward to both meals.


----------



## krackin

I make a burger stroganoff which is really good too. I should plan that with home made noodles.


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. Not sure exactly what yet but dough is rising. Garlic sausage, peppers, onions, black olives for sure.


----------



## mmoetc

Scallops in a garlic butter sauce over fresh linguini tonight with slow cooker pineapple upside down cake from the Christmas pineapple for desert.


----------



## alida

It's cold enough here that plans to go out were shelved. Instead a few neighbours are getting together for spaghetti and the fixings, then some games. I'm actually looking forward to this more than the original plans now that I think about it.


----------



## newfieannie

same here. bitterly cold! I decided to stay in also. i'll sit in front of the fireplace with a glass of wine, a few crackers and dip and a book. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

We are staying in tonight. Bitter cold, single digits all day and dipping below zero tonight. With wind. For dinner, kielbasa with potatoes, carrots and onion oven roasted together with green beans and pickled beets on the side.

Figure we will try to find a good movie to watch and make some popcorn to graze on.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I haven’t cooked since Christmas dinner! Went over to Portland , OR to see the Brian Setzer Orchestra and my mom just got into town.
We are all going over to my daughters house tonight to celebrate my mom’s birthday and NYE. Bringing a honey baked ham, meatballs, deviled eggs, macaroni salad. Chips and dip and daughter is making hashbrown potato casserole. Birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## Lisa in WA

New Year’s Day dinner is a a seven pound pork roast, mashed potatoes and gravy, aromatic cabbage, steamed green beans, rolls, cranberry sauce and candied sweet potatoes.


----------



## Micheal

Lunch today was at Denny's - like their Bourbon Chicken Skillet. Reason being took wife, DD, SIL, and brother out for 2017 finality and that's where they wanted to go......
Evening meal was just me and the wife. Made Cheddar Penne with sausage and broccoli; not bad but could have used more broccoli.


----------



## krackin

It's about 7:30 pm here and 13 below with a little wind. I'm not going out. I'll have a couple Torpedo IPAs and watch El Dorado. Maybe True Grit.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a garlicky beef roast from Sam's Club that I wasn't impressed with, kale and quinoa steam thing, and sauteed green beans.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Not a dang thing.
Am getting day off from watching grand daughter tomorrow.
Day starts at 0430 hours and ends at 2000 hours.
Been eating sandwiches, cereal whatever I can find.
Single digits here, but baby is sick, so I go there.
Cooking something tomorrow, but don't know what.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tomorrow I'm spending all day prepping my food for the week,makes it a lot easier to not cheat.


----------



## Micheal

Right now, I'm having toast and orange juice for breakfast..... 
I'm planning on baked chicken breast, dressing, peas&carrots and maybe mashed potatoes for later. Time will tell?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today I'm making chicken Marsala over cauliflower rice, and maybe sauteed spinach.


----------



## mmoetc

Starting with ham and eggs this morning. With temps not rising above 0 today the rib eyes will be done in butter in cast iron on the indoor stove rather than the outdoor grill.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm looking forward to my Yvonne's hamburger/cabbage/cauliflower soup for supper.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finally decided on pot of 15 bean soup, cornbread.
Beans are soaking now. Going with Tex-Mex cornbread.
Red Salsa on top of soup, maybe some pepper jack shredded cheese too.


----------



## krackin

I was wishing I had beans for the same thing earlier. I don't want to go out today. 

I ground some pork and made fresh kielbasa like sausage for supper. I want it to blend a little before using it. I put half the batch away for later in the week, maybe with home made sketti.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tomorrow is errands, grocery shopping, and date lunch so no dinner. Both Chili's (choice) and Outback (Bloomin' Onion) have sent me emails for a free appetizer and I can't decide which to use... I'll let Mr. Pixie chose.


----------



## krackin

I have a maple multigrain loaf rising now. Thinking on making a stew later, have to decide soon as nothing is thawed.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE 7 HUGE ORNAGE BELL PEPPER & ONION BURGERS IN THE GRILL PAN YESTTERDAY. WILL REAHEAT ONE TONITE WITH A SIDE OF MIXED BEANS & SMALL SALAD. THINK I NEED TO MAKE A BOWL OF JELLO TOO ALTHO I HAVE A COUPLE OF FROZEN CREAM PIES IN THE FRZR. MAYBE I;LL JUT DIG ONE OF THOSE OUT INSTEAD.


----------



## Micheal

Well the chicken breasts, dressing, etc was pushed to tonight's meal.....
Had company show up late in the afternoon (yesterday) and not having enough chicken etc. to feed the group; I made a big pot of beef stew and dumplings which became last night's meal.
Glad I had at least a small roast in the freezer to cut up for the stew......


----------



## light rain

Soaked Great Northern white beans yesterday and put on this am with spices, olive oil, a little raw sugar and dehydrated ginger bits. Tastes good! DH cooked 2 ducks yesterday following an Alton Brown recipe and they turned out delicious! We had boiled potatoes and a broccoli slaw to go with the duck. Today the remainder of the meat goes in the freezer. Nice thing about slow cooking soup or beans in January is that it helps warm the house. Last night -14 before windchill...


----------



## TEXKAT

Sun - Pork Tamales with chili, cheese, and onions with a salad
Mon - Black-eyed peas with a bit of ham (pulled from the freezer) with yams and cornbread
Tue - Turkey-Vegetable soup with biscuits

Mincemeat Pie
PB cookies


----------



## Oregon1986

We are having fajitas(mine without tortilla) and small salad


----------



## krackin

Baked stuffed chops, baked taters and baked buttercup.


----------



## susieneddy

First post in a long time for us. On Jan 4th we will have been in Mexico for a year. It is amazing how time has flown by.

We decided to have an open house on Jan. 1st from 2-8PM with all of the friends we have made down here this past year. Since I am from Tn I have been craving some southern food. A few items are hard to find down here so we had a friend coming to Mexico mule us in some black-eyed peas. Seems they don't have them down here or we haven't been able to find them. Thankfully we got our peas.
Dinner was 2 whole spiral cut hams, black-eyes peas, fried apples, greens (beet), potato salad, cole slaw, cheese platter, pecan pie, cheesecake and rolls. Some of this came from Costco (ham and pies).
A lot of people had never had black-eyed peas or greens. They were pleasantly surprised on how good they tasted, Some even thought fried apples were the dessert (Canadians). We had lots of beer, wine, Pina Coladas, margaritas, water and cokes.
Everyone went home happy and full,

We hope everyone on here had a very Merry Christmas and New Year Day

Susie and Eddy


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, chicken breast with rice pilaf and a veggie blend. I used Kelsey Nixon's San Francisco rice pilaf recipe and it's easy as anything out of a box and very tasty. I used whole wheat spaghetti for the pasta portion and it was fine in that dish. Still learning when and how to use the whole grain pastas.


----------



## alida

I had a grilled hamburger patty with sliced tomato and onions. The side was a mound of thin crisp green beans tossed with some browned in butter almond slivers. There's enough of both to make this for dinner tomorrow too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie chose Chili's yesterday, and it was a good lunch. 

Since he's working days today (and he's the grill person) he picked out a Flintstone sized (honestly, the thing is ginormous) cowboy cut ribeye yesterday. I'll make browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and round it out with grilled romaine hearts.


----------



## pixiedoodle

COCONUT SHRIMP & HALF A STRI STEAK WITH SMALL SALAD FOR DH TONITE & SALAD & A CUP OF MIXED BEANS FOR MYSELF. FROZEN CRANBERRY FLUFF PIE I FOUND IN THE BOTTOM OF THE FRZR. MAKES FOR AN EASY MEAL THIS EVENING.


----------



## krackin

Sketti night. Actually fettuccine, I have better luck making that with my maker. I like it better anyway. That with home made sausage and sauce.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Pot roast cooked with cabbage,green beans and carrots. Pan of corn bread and a nice bowl of mashed potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

Well dinner is looking skimpy tonight. DH brought home Hy Vee brats and buns over the weekend so I was gonna fix them tonight with baked beans. The buns have disappeared. Maybe a mouse got in them but nobody mentioned it before they discarded them. Went to the basement to get that can of beans...oops I guess my mental inventory of the pantry was off too. So far dinner consists of naked brats!


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHILI DOGS & HOME MADE FRENCH FRIES & BAKED BEANS. MORE FRZR PIE FOR SWEET TREAT.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe- Thai chicken green curry with a quinoa blend rather than rice. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## Micheal

Let us know if'n the Thai dish works out.... me personally not into Asian cooking. Do like eating it though......
Tonight is easy - leftovers got some kielbasa, meatloaf, stew, and something that's going to be tossed out - container and all..


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had shrimp in a white cream sauce over pasta. We had to take a break from ham and black-eyed peas


----------



## KHoward

Rabbit tagine (Moroccan style) and couscous.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Let us know if'n the Thai dish works out.... me personally not into Asian cooking. Do like eating it though......
> Tonight is easy - leftovers got some kielbasa, meatloaf, stew, and something that's going to be tossed out - container and all..


I'll let you know on the new recipe, but this is the best red curry I've had outside of NYC and it's simple to make. 

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/thai-red-curry-shrimp


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Let us know if'n the Thai dish works out.... me personally not into Asian cooking. Do like eating it though......
> Tonight is easy - leftovers got some kielbasa, meatloaf, stew, and something that's going to be tossed out - container and all..


It's good, that said I tweaked it, I used spinach instead of kale and green curry paste. It's a bit too sweet for me because of the sweet potatoes but I countered with lime and sriracha. I'll make it again.

http://www.cookinglight.com/recipes/thai-chicken-and-vegetable-curry


----------



## MO_cows

We salvaged the brats last nite with a quick run to the local store which is pretty much a convenience store with an expanded selection. But they had buns and beans!

Tonight, breaded pork cutlets with cole slaw and pickled beets.


----------



## alida

Using up bits and pieces. I had one butcher shop sausage in the freezer. I thawed and crumbled it into a frying pan and started cooking it. Then I added the last third of a bagged coleslaw mix,half a green pepper slivered, and half a apple,sliced thinly. I just stirred and mixed everything up until the cabbage and peppers became slightly chewy and sweet, the apple melted down and the sausage was cooked. Total cook time 15 minutes. The result was absolutely delicious.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> We salvaged the brats last nite with a quick run to the local store which is pretty much a convenience store with an expanded selection. But they had buns and beans!
> 
> Tonight, breaded pork cutlets with cole slaw and pickled beets.


Glad to hear you found buns and beans! A brat is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I decided on sauteed shrimp with mango salsa and coconut cauliflower rice for tonight, it's a new recipe as well.

ETA: I changed my mind, we're having cabbage, kielbasa, and pasta.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHICKEN TENDERS COOKED IN THE MICRO GRILL WITH PEPPERS & ONIONS, HAVE ENOUGH CABBAGE TO MAKE SMALL AMT. OF SLAW & I'LL OPEN A JAR OF STEWED TOMS. I CANNED IN SEPT. GOT A FEW SWEET TREATS HANGING OUT IN THE FRIDGE TOO. TRYING TO EMPTY THE ODDS & ENDS FROM THE FRIDGE & FRIDGE FRZR THEN START ON SOMETHING NEW FROM THE BIG FRZR.


----------



## bowslinger

Pork steaks and garlic butter noodles and homemade rolls


----------



## Jlynnp

We had chili tonight, sure was good with enough leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## CountryMom22

Wind chills of -12 today so I made a beef stew and rolls.


----------



## alida

soup tonight. I have a bag of stewing beef defrosting for tomorrows beef stew. I'm going to try making it with my favorite pot roast seasoning ingredients, apple juice and caraway seeds.


----------



## Birchwood

we hung a Turkey in the work shop a couple days ago and since it is minus 32C (minus 26 F) we cooked up that bird and made gravy and corn and mashed potatoes and put an extra log (actually a couple) in the wood furnace and had a post-Christmas turkey meal that could not be beat and (home made) lemon meringue pie -now got that feeling like being way too full and don't actually care how cold it is out!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a crockpot full of beef stew today, it's going to be another horribly cold and windy day.


----------



## Micheal

Gee, found out why I don't cook Asian...... don't have 3/4 of the ingredients.  
Irish Pixie, Thanks for sharing the recipes and how they come out though, always like reading recipes even if I can't or won't make them. 
Breakfast this AM toast and 3 eggs over easy - really hit the spot!
Later, Mac & Cheese with ham and broccoli added in.


----------



## krackin

I have pea beans on. I'm going to make sourdough maple johnny cake to go with it. I got to wondering if I could make johnny cake dumplings instead.


----------



## newfieannie

I picked up a pk turkey breast today by mistake. thought it was chicken. made up a couple casseroles for my son. turkey, rice,







mushrooms, g and r peppers etc. used up my leftover champagne. topped with bread crumbs and cheese. I rarely eat turkey but this wasn't bad at all. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's going to be a balmy 16 today, and 12 tonight! So we're (actually Mr. Pixie) is grilling thick cut, bone-in pork chops seasoned with my special blend, sauteed/roasted broccoli (after reading that thread) and grilled romaine hearts.


----------



## roadless

Just made a grilled avocado, egg and cheese on multigrain bread sandwich. Yum.


----------



## susieneddy

dang with all the folks posting about having beef stew I am craving it now..lol

Last night we went to hang on with friends then had dinner with the, We had penne pasta with chicken, a salad and of course some red wine


----------



## CountryMom22

I've got a pork roast in the oven with baked potatoes and green beans. Chocolate cake for dessert. In these miserably cold temps, all anyone wants to do around here is eat!


----------



## krackin

Pizza night. Onion,ripe pepper, pepperoni. 

Rant. I went to a store this AM which I used to go to all the time. They turned rude so I stopped going there, I'm not alone. Today I decided to see how they were. I wanted to get more pizza ingredients and grabbed a few things. I got eggs out just as the owner came around the corner and I asked how he was doing today. Nose went up in the air and he took off back the way he came. Jackass here on one of those foreigner tax free deals the crumb politicos pulled years ago. I'll be going back over to Kezar Falls Market tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Turkey and dressing tonight. Still another turkey in the freezer from the Hy vee buy a ham get a free turkey deal they always offer around the holidays.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Errands, haircuts, and grocery shopping day so it's date lunch day. We'll probably pick up our oldest daughter and two grandsons (our granddaughter is in school) to lunch as well. It will probably be UNO Pizzeria because the boys love the make your own pizza, I'm not an UNO fan but I'll deal.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was BBQed chicken thighs, potato salad, and broccoli spears. Thought a summer like meal might break the dull-drums of the sub-zero weather we've been having.... It must have; temp this AM was above +20.  Oh how I sometime wish I had that much power just to change the weather! 
Anyway tonight is clean out the fridge/left-over night.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went up to a local Mexican restaurant and had the Snow Crab Claws. They crack the claws for you so all you do is pull out the meat and eat. Wash it all down with some cold beers.


----------



## newfieannie

krackin said:


> Pizza night. Onion,ripe pepper, pepperoni.
> 
> Rant. I went to a store this AM which I used to go to all the time. They turned rude so I stopped going there, I'm not alone. Today I decided to see how they were. I wanted to get more pizza ingredients and grabbed a few things. I got eggs out just as the owner came around the corner and I asked how he was doing today. Nose went up in the air and he took off back the way he came. Jackass here on one of those foreigner tax free deals the crumb politicos pulled years ago. I'll be going back over to Kezar Falls Market tomorrow.


we run into the same thing around here. most likely one of those jerks who think women are just something to trample underneath their feet. don't go back! I say something and don't go back! ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

seafood chowder! cleaning out my fridge and freezers. had this haddock for several months. tastes like it just came from the water! 3/4







container coffee cream and 1/2 whipping cream leftovers. not for the feint of heart or anyone on a diet but heavenly! I only had one bowl and i'll freeze the rest for my son. be good for him going home from a hard days work. he wont care how fattening it is! ~Georgia


----------



## bowslinger

Boneless chuck roast simmered on top the wood stove plus mac and cheese with broccoli


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken marsala tonight with green salad and fresh made croutons. 

Tomorrow, will dive into the leftover turkey but waffling between pot pie or shepherds pie. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Supper will involve seafood, like Georgia I have mussels and scallops to use up, I'm thinking either a pineapple hot pepper salsa and cauliflower rice or easy paella.


----------



## happy hermits

Ham and bean soup cooking on woodstove as we speak. I have rabbits in crockpot for stew my sister wanted for her birthday dinner. She asked for rabbit stew and biscuits and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to the grocery store and they had a nice selection of short ribs so we picked up a couple of packs. Then it was off to find the sour cream if they had any.....they did as it is hard to find sometimes. So dinner was short ribs, baked potatoes with sour cream/butter and cooked carrots. Tonight will be leftovers


----------



## pixiedoodle

STUFFED PASTA PILLOWS WITH LEFTOVER PREGO...BOTH FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE FRZR DRAWER OF THE FIRDGE. HAVE A SERVING OF BUTTERED SPGTY SQSH AS WELL & A SMALL FRESH SALAD WILL FINISH IT OFF. LATER THERE IS PUMPKIN BREAD I ALSO FOUND IN THE BOTTOM OF THE FRZR DRAWER. GOOD EATS TONITE!


----------



## Evons hubby

I put on a pot of pinto beans seasoned with smoked hog jowl and onion. When it gets a bit closer to supper time I will get a pan of cornbread in the oven. I do like beans n cornbread! Specially in the winter time. It not only warms the soul, it makes the house stink good.


----------



## happy hermits

I cooked hambone and bean soup today on my woodstove .Our house must stink good the same. Also we are having biscuits with chive butter I made from goat milk. I am having one with carrot cake jam for dessert. Do you think we sound like Grampa on Hee Haw?


----------



## Evons hubby

Oh I hope so! Grandpas know good cookin when they smell it!


----------



## newfieannie

I was cleaning out my cupboards while pking my stuff away from shopping and came across a can coconut milk. god only knows how long it was there. still tasted and smelled good .








mixed it with rolled oats and whatnot and made some bread. toasted a slice and spread with melted cheese. it was really good and so moist. I detected just a hint of coconut. course that was after toasting. might be more pronounced if it's not. i'll make it again for sure.

found some dried fruit leftover from xmas in the fridge. got it all soaking in sherry tonight and I plan to make a fruit yeast bread tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## Micheal

After spending the afternoon cleaning snow drifts off my barn roof I wanted soup! So made a big pot of Hamburger/barley/veggie soup.... Must have been good - wife had 2 bowls and I'm not sayin how many I had.....  
But there may be enough for lunch for one tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa in WA

At the movies this afternoon so good old grilled cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne tried my beans n cornbread.... Her only complaint.... Why didn't you make more!?!?
She is such a sweetie!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is skillet swiss steak with cauliflower rice and a veggie to named later. 

The quick paella was good.


----------



## happy hermits

I always love leftover less cooking. I have laid down the law no more beans for my hubby. Talk about natural gas.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LOOKS LIKE I'LL BAKE THAT HONEY BAKED HAM & THEN TOM. I CAN START PEELING OFF THE SLICES & THE CUTTING OFF THE SMALLER PIECES, BAG IT ALL UP & FRZ. THE BONE WITH SCRAPS I CAN'T CUT OFF WILL GET BOILED TILL THE SCRAPS FALL OFF & BROTH & TINY SCRAPS WILL BE SAVED FOR BEAN SOUP X 4 I HOPE.


----------



## Oregon1986

Just put a pork roast in the slow cooker,love the slow cooker on busy days


----------



## Evons hubby

Oregon1986 said:


> Just put a pork roast in the slow cooker,love the slow cooker on busy days


Thanks for reminding me, need to get my pork roast out of the freezer and into the slow cooker.


----------



## KHoward

Cheeseburger casserole : Cook ground beef with sauteed onions and place in a casserole dish, cover with cheddar cheese, and whisk a mix of cream, eggs, a little bit of mayo, s&p, and some dry mustard - pour on top. Bake at 350 for 30, let cool for 10 before serving.

This reheats well also.


----------



## krackin

Wow, I love this thread! I wish we could email samples. 

Yesterday I used leftover baked beans for moose/pork chili. Came out very good, not my first time out but really needs a few days just ageing. We all know that. 

I just extruded fettuccine to go with enhanced Prego mushroom sauce that is handy to have sometimes, that is fried onion and home very spicey sausage.


----------



## Irish Pixie

KHoward said:


> Cheeseburger casserole : Cook ground beef with sauteed onions and place in a casserole dish, cover with cheddar cheese, and whisk a mix of cream, eggs, a little bit of mayo, s&p, and some dry mustard - pour on top. Bake at 350 for 30, let cool for 10 before serving.
> 
> This reheats well also.
> 
> View attachment 64118


Mr. Pixie would absolutely love this. Thank you.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Husband and daughter have stubborn colds so i brought out the big guns: homemade chicken soup and hot toddies with bourbon. Begone, virus!


----------



## MO_cows

Well the turkey shepherds pie was so good last night, we are finishing it off tonight. With cottage cheese and fruit.


----------



## krackin

Lisa in WA said:


> Husband and daughter have stubborn colds so i brought out the big guns: homemade chicken soup and hot toddies with bourbon. Begone, virus!


If you head this way I'll probably have a touch too.


----------



## newfieannie

made apple dumpling roll-ups today with lemon sauce. must have forgotten the bp because the dumplings weren't edible. I just threw the dough parts in the recycle bin and used the sauce and apples over butterscotch ice cream. wish I still had pigs to help hide my mistakes! ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie requested goulash, again. Sigh. I'm going to have the last the paella.


----------



## susieneddy

We had a late, late lunch yesterday. Grilled cheese sandwiches and a finished off some Nieman Marcus dip with crackers. Late night snack mixed peanuts and beer..lol


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, mac n cheese with cubed ham, green pepper and onion. While I'm at the chopping board, will prep green pepper, onion and celery for tomorrow's dinner-sausage and shrimp jambalaya.


----------



## Jlynnp

Lisa in WA said:


> At the movies this afternoon so good old grilled cheese and tomato soup.


That was dinner last night. Tonight was turkey noodle soup. If I feel ambitious it will be beans and bacon soup tomorrow.


----------



## Jlynnp

We took the ram to the butcher today, I am looking forward to trying it for the first time.


----------



## Evons hubby

Just put a nice Boston butt roast on. Will boost that with a an onion, some taters, and carrots about 45 minutes from done time, then toss in a can of peas just before it's ready.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making an Asian inspired (sesame, ginger, and spinach) stuffed flank steak today, if I can find the kitchen string. It seems to have disappeared from the cupboard.


----------



## Micheal

Well, last night was a crock pot, cream of mushroom soup beef stew..... it's good for a change of pace meal.....
This AM was 3 eggs over easy, toast and OJ.
Later will be Pizza, DD and SIL coming up. They order it before they leave their home and pick it up on the way here. I get to repay them after the fact..


----------



## Jlynnp

tonight was bacon/tomato sandwiches. I have beans soaking right now for Bean and Bacon soup tomorrow and will mix up some cornbread to go with it.


----------



## susieneddy

We decided to have Thai food tonight so off we went to eat at Thai Bistro in Chuburana. We got a dinner for 2 which included 4 spring rolls, Spicy Pad Thai with shrimp and a Green Curry with veggies and chicken. We were so full and it was delicious


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> We decided to have Thai food tonight so off we went to eat at Thai Bistro in Chuburana. We got a dinner for 2 which included 4 spring rolls, Spicy Pad Thai with shrimp and a Green Curry with veggies and chicken. We were so full and it was delicious


Yum. Thai is one of my favorite foods.

Do to unforeseen circumstances, the flank steak was not prepared last night, so I will make it for tonight. It was pretty much due to me not feeling like cooking it. 

ETA: Change of plans- Mr. Pixie has a craving for a Italian platter that the only decent restaurant in our town offers. No cooking for me again tonight. Yay.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NO COOKING TODAY. GOT LOTS OF GOOD LEFTOVER IN THE FRIDGE SO EVERYONE IS ON THEIR OWN. PICKED UP A FEW ESSENTIALS AT THE CHOPPER STORE & MAYBE LATER OR TOM WE MAY HIT SPROUTS FOR FRESH PRODUCE. I DID INVENTORY THE MEAT IN THE FRIDGE FRZ & THE BIG UPRIGHT....BELIVE ME WHEN I SAY DH DEFINITELY DOES NOT NEED MORE MEAT. NOTHING BUT BASICS NEEDED THIS WEEK & THE NEXT MONTH OR MORE.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, late getting home by the time I made Petco turn their storeroom upside down looking for Iam's large breed. They didn't find any. So too late to cook jambalaya. We made do on leftovers and will make it tonight. With a cast iron skillet of cornbread.


----------



## Micheal

Well, yesterday was baked ham, sweet potatoes, and peas & carrots.... 
Lunch today will be thick cut Ham sandwiches; with the evening meal being Ham and something - to be chosen at a much later time....... 
Hopefully tomorrow Split Pea soup - if not then by Tuesday....... any left over ham will be going into the freezer.


----------



## Pschmidt

Lunch today will be leftovers found in the fridge.

Tonight, taking leftover chicken from last nights baked chicken and making some gumbo. Am aiming to make a huge pot to take to my parents, maybe some other family will show up. Regardless, my dad has always been the gumbo maker. As he is getting on in years, he's passed his techniques on to me so it won't be forgotten. This will be my third big try. I only hope to one day make it at his level.

To add, never posting on this thread before, I am so envious of all of you guys!! The canning and butchering... I wish at least some part of what I'm making tonight came from my own place. Alas, I will get there some day. I've never canned in my life and hope to remedy that very soon!!

Cheers!


----------



## pixiedoodle

Pschmidt said:


> Lunch today will be leftovers found in the fridge.
> 
> Tonight, taking leftover chicken from last nights baked chicken and making some gumbo. Am aiming to make a huge pot to take to my parents, maybe some other family will show up. Regardless, my dad has always been the gumbo maker. As he is getting on in years, he's passed his techniques on to me so it won't be forgotten. This will be my third big try. I only hope to one day make it at his level.
> 
> To add, never posting on this thread before, I am so envious of all of you guys!! The canning and butchering... I wish at least some part of what I'm making tonight came from my own place. Alas, I will get there some day. I've never canned in my life and hope to remedy that very soon!!
> 
> Cheers!


IF YOU LIVED CLOSE TO KANSAS CITY I'D HELP GET YOU STARTED ON THE CANNING WITH A FREE CANNER OR 2 & PLENTY OF JARS. I HAVE DECIDED IT IS BEYOND ME AT 72 BESIDES A FEW A JARS OF JAMS, TOM SOUP & JUICE & STEWED TOM, MUCH OF WHICH I NOW JUST FRZ. IT IS DEF A LOT OF WORK! LOTS OF GOOD EXPERIENCE ON THIS GROUP.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TODAY I WILL MICRO GRILL 2 THICK CUT BONELSS PORK CHOPS & SERVE A SMALL SALAD ON THE SIDE & A BAKED POTATO. TOMORROW I AM SURE I WILL FIND LOTS OF LEFTOVERS IN THE FRIDGE FROM THIS WEEK TO MAKE A DELISH MEAL OR 2 WITH.
OUR FIRST SNOW HERE...LOOKS LIKE LESS THAN 2"???


----------



## MO_cows

Pschmidt, if you are interested in canning start with pickled items, jelly, jam. Acidic foods that can be water bathed in a big pot you already own. If you like it, invest in a pressure canner and venture out.

Tonight, pot roast braised in Merlot and beef broth. With carrots, onion, mushrooms. Mashed potatoes because that cooking liquid makes such good gravy.


----------



## Evons hubby

Perks up ears.... Did I hear the word gravy?!? Yummy!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Catch as catch can tonight....we had a late lunch out this afternoon.

Tomorrow I think a vegetarian chili, or maybe turkey chili with lots of beans. Beans are total comfort food for me. 
served with lime wedges, sour cream, cheese and avocado. Tortillas on the side.


----------



## Rob

I made a good chicken pot pie with a dash of Alida's Ghost Pepper Peach Salsa tonight.


----------



## Oregon1986

I made a lamb leg, mashed potatoes and gravy for everyone but me and a salad


----------



## light rain

Last night we had 4 oz. of cod each, white potato and carrots. Shortly I'll put a butternut in to bake that was given to us by a kind friend and her family. God bless them! As for protein and other foods just haven't decided yet...

Soon to start on a 2nd cup of tea though... :0)


----------



## Pschmidt

pixiedoodle said:


> IF YOU LIVED CLOSE TO KANSAS CITY I'D HELP GET YOU STARTED ON THE CANNING WITH A FREE CANNER OR 2 & PLENTY OF JARS. I HAVE DECIDED IT IS BEYOND ME AT 72 BESIDES A FEW A JARS OF JAMS, TOM SOUP & JUICE & STEWED TOM, MUCH OF WHICH I NOW JUST FRZ. IT IS DEF A LOT OF WORK! LOTS OF GOOD EXPERIENCE ON THIS GROUP.


That is VERY sweet of you!! Alas, am quite a ways from Kansas. If I ever happen that way, I will take you up on that. 



MO_cows said:


> Pschmidt, if you are interested in canning start with pickled items, jelly, jam. Acidic foods that can be water bathed in a big pot you already own. If you like it, invest in a pressure canner and venture out.


Good idea! Thank you.


----------



## susieneddy

Running a day behind on posting. Saturday night we had some friends come over to the area we live in for dinner. Neither couple had been to the restaurant we had been telling them where they have the best rib-eyes around. It is a 600 gram (21.16 ounce) steak. The chef cooks it to perfection. So we had the ribeye with cheesy potatoes, chips, salsa, pico de gallo with wine and beer. 
Everyone had leftovers to enjoy the next day. (Sunday night)


----------



## Irish Pixie

I am finally going to do the stuffed flank steak, it's been vacuum sealed, refrigerated, and if it passes the smell test, that is.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WARMED UP FROM FROZEN PEPPER/ONION CHEESE BURGERS WITH A PIECE OF FRIED HAM ON TOP THAT I PULLED OUT OF THE FRZR FROM A WEEK OR 2 AGO. WILL MAKE FRENCH FRIES TO GO WITH THEM. MAYBE A SMALL SALAD ON THE SIDE. I NEED TO FIND A SWEET TREAT IN THE FRZR.


----------



## CountryMom22

After 3 days of eating leftovers to clean out the fridge, dinner tonight will be chicken and a salad.


----------



## Oregon1986

I have a 5 hour trip ahead of me to drop daughter off at her fathers,so dinner is bbq chicken in the crock pot and probably a salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I am finally going to do the stuffed flank steak, it's been vacuum sealed, refrigerated, and if it passes the smell test, that is.


It is fabulous! It's not pretty like the picture, but oh so good.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was beef stroganoff with some buttered egg noodles, and for the Veg there is corn, carrots, and asparagus pieces.

Tasty and filling.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Lisa in WA said:


> Catch as catch can tonight....we had a late lunch out this afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow I think a vegetarian chili, or maybe turkey chili with lots of beans. Beans are total comfort food for me.
> served with lime wedges, sour cream, cheese and avocado. Tortillas on the side.


Darn...couldn’t do it. Got in later than expected from Idaho this afternoon. DH pocked uo a rotisserie chicken and tortillas and we are having chicken burritos with refried beans and cheese tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Red wine braised short ribs with cauliflower rice, and some sort of veggie.


----------



## newfieannie

sniper69 said:


> Tonight was beef stroganoff with some buttered egg noodles, and for the Veg there is corn, carrots, and asparagus pieces.
> 
> Tasty and filling.
> 
> looks really good and I love the scalloped plate! ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

RE-HEATING THICK PORK CHOP FROM SUNDAY WITH APPLES, PEPPERS & ONONS WITH A SIDE OF MAC & CHEESE WITH GRATED WHITE CHEESE ADDED FROM A FRUIT & CHEESE XMAS GIFT BOX. SHOULD MAKE THAT OLD 50 CENT BOX OF MAC & CHEZ IMPROVED GREATLY. ALSO HEATING A SMALL PAN OF HOMINEY. GOT BUTERSCOTCH PUDDING FOR SWEET TREAT.


----------



## Micheal

After a week-end plus of Ham meals I made a Tuna casserole for this evening's meal... ahh, another meal that's good for a change of pace....... I did make some Bisquick "sweet muffins" for tonight's snack...... added oat meal, raisins, and a touch of honey to the mix. The one I had, so far, has a different taste - must be the honey, 1st time I added it.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Homemade Mac n cheese with Swiss, cheddar and jack cheeses


----------



## MO_cows

Well looky here. Somebody done cleaned up the kitchen. Thanks!

Last nite, heated up leftover jambalaya and had salad on the side. Tonight, heated up some tamales from Sam's and a can of refried beans. Tomorrow I guess I better actually cook something.


----------



## Evons hubby

I snacked around for lunch, had peice of cheese and a roast pork Sammy. Supper consisted of the last of the cornbread in a bowl of milk. Still have leftover pork roast with veggies to get eaten. Was hoping our boy would help out with the leftovers but he's been hanging out at his place pretty much all week. Oh well, would rather have plenty than not enough!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We were supposed to travel for an app't today but the weather isn't good so it was rescheduled, so I hadn't planned on cooking anything. I'll think of something...


----------



## alida

I bought a rotisserie cooked chicken from my local Portugese chicken place, and had some of that,plus a store made greek salad for dinner. I was NOT motivated to cook. I did separate all the meat off the bones and make a chicken stock in the evening. Tonight it'll be chicken noodle soup and the rest of the salad. There's enough soup for the rest of the week too.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Big pot of spicy vegetable chili with kidney, black and pinto beans simmering on the stove. Will have with tortillas, shredded cheese and sour cream.
The chili itself is zero points on Weight Watchers plan so that’s pretty awesome right there.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> We were supposed to travel for an app't today but the weather isn't good so it was rescheduled, so I hadn't planned on cooking anything. I'll think of something...


Pit ham, roasted beets, turnips, parsnips, and brussel sprouts and a steam thing of zucchini pasta in a light red sauce (for Mr. Pixie). 

I finally figured out (thank Google!) the difference between a pit and regular ham, the pit has more fat trimmed from it.


----------



## Micheal

Chicken breast, creamed cauliflower, and buttered corn. No left-overs! Yippee! Not my favorite meal.
Got a roast out for tomorrow, time will tell if its for the evening meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Just sandwiches tonight. We had a mystery puddle of water on the floor. All was dry under the sink. So we turned off the line to the dishwasher, no new puddle appeared. So now we have to pull out the dishwasher and check the water line connection. And of course it is half full of dirty dishes. DH won't have time to work on it til Friday. So we had sandwiches on paper plates.


----------



## Evons hubby

Our dishwasher made a puddle in the floor once, I swatted his backside and set him outside. Never happened again, he's such a smart puppy!


----------



## Evons hubby

Thinking about making gravy to go over some left over pork roast on bread for supper.


Edited to add: *burp* Yeppers, that was good gravy!


----------



## Lisa in WA

MO_cows said:


> Just sandwiches tonight. We had a mystery puddle of water on the floor. All was dry under the sink. So we turned off the line to the dishwasher, no new puddle appeared. So now we have to pull out the dishwasher and check the water line connection. And of course it is half full of dirty dishes. DH won't have time to work on it til Friday. So we had sandwiches on paper plates.


Always something, isn’t it?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing my favorite comfort food- cabbage, kielbasa, and pasta.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza, and leftover pizza for me to take for lunch today.

Tonight are ravioli's with sauce and some garlic bread.


----------



## happy hermits

We had left over rabbit and gravy over rice and fried carrots and applesause.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making what my granddaughter calls Nonnie's green pizza, she was FaceTiming me while I was making it and decided that if she were here that she'd rather have Kraft mac n cheese. Eww. 

Anyway, it's a basil pesto pizza topped with fresh mozzarella, and baked on a pizza stone so the bottom of the crust is nice and crisp.


----------



## pixiedoodle

POT ROAST, POTAOES, CARROTS & GRAVY WITH SOME OF THE BROTH. REMAINING BROTH, MEAT & VEGS WILL MAKE VEG. SOUP- IN OUR HOUSE KNOWN AS STEW...NOT THICK THO. THINKK I WILL MAKE A COCONUT CAKE WITH THE WHITE CAKE MIX & THE EXCESS COCONUT I FOUND IN THE PANTRY. MAYBE SOME WHIPPED FROSTING FROM AN OLD RECIPE I'VE USED FOR 60 YRS.


----------



## painterswife

Fried Chicken and Broccoli yesterday. Taco's tonight. Husband was doing all the cooking while waiting for the job he is working on to be ready for paint. Now I have to cook and clean again.


----------



## doozie

I'm doing a pot roast too, surrounded with various veggies. Baked potatoes on the side.
The leftover roast turns into roast beef hash tomorrow. Oh yum!


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was sirloin tips on noodles and broccoli spears; for the wife....
Me, some of the broccoli, some of the tips before being gravied and buttered noodles. Just can't eat something covered with gravy - goes back to my days in the USN.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, take n bake pizza. Tonight, I was too tired to think about cooking. We got in a printing of books today at work. 3 tons of them. That had to go downstairs, one 30 pound box at a time. My back and legs are mad at me! So we got takeout from the local restaurant. Two orders of catfish and one tenderloin dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I am gong to fix an avocado toast with a fried egg on seedtastic bread (best breakfast evah) and I will not be cooking (or chores of any kind) until tomorrow evening when Mr. Pixie is making some type of delicious meat on the grill. 

Mamas only escape weekend with my oldest! Shopping, cocktails, eating, laughing. A second mamas only escape weekend is being discussed for April at the Mall of Americans in MN, with the youngest flying in from SoCal.


----------



## painterswife

Stew, fresh home made bread and rasberry pie bars . Bars using the rasberries I picked and froze this summer. Carbs seem to be winning this week. I did not have any dessert last night. ☺ Hubby is working today so he gets well taken care of.


----------



## Elffriend

Last night was meatloaf, baked potatoes, corn and salad.

Tonight is hamburgers for the boys, sticky chicken for the girls, coleslaw and rolls.


----------



## painterswife

Elffriend said:


> Last night was meatloaf, baked potatoes, corn and salad.
> 
> Tonight is hamburgers for the boys, sticky chicken for the girls, coleslaw and rolls.


Sticky Chicken. Have not made that for a long time. Thanks tomorrow's dinner solved


----------



## Elffriend

My daughter and I love it but I do not make it often because my husband and son don't like it. Fortunately for them I have leftover thawed out burger from making the meatloaf yesterday and they both really like hamburgers. Problem solved.


----------



## doozie

I had my roast beef hash for breakfast with eggs.
Tonight is Tuna Helper tetrazzini (the boxed stuff that you add a can or two of Tuna to)because sometimes I just have a taste for it, and it's easy, and must have been on sale because I almost never buy that kind of stuff!


----------



## painterswife

doozie said:


> I had my roast beef hash for breakfast with eggs.
> Tonight is Tuna Helper tetrazzini (the boxed stuff that you add a can or two of Tuna to)because sometimes I just have a taste for it, and it's easy, and must have been on sale because I almost never buy that kind of stuff!


My guilty pleasure is manwich. Husband can't stand it so it is only on a make your own dinner night.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Anyone here ever made Wimpies? A northeastern Pennsylvania treat. Like manwich or sloppy Joe’s but so much better. And easy.

Add to 1 lb. ground beef, browned and drained
1 cup ketchup
1 tsp. White vinegar
1tsp sugar
1 tsp yellow mustard

Stir, simmer a few minutes and serve on hamburger buns. 

Sounds pretty icky but it’s stupid good.


----------



## no really

Lisa in WA said:


> Anyone here ever made Wimpies? A northeastern Pennsylvania treat. Like manwich or sloppy Joe’s but so much better. And easy.
> 
> Add to 1 lb. ground beef, browned and drained
> 1 cup ketchup
> 1 tsp. White vinegar
> 1tsp sugar
> 1 tsp yellow mustard
> 
> Stir, simmer a few minutes and serve on hamburger buns.
> 
> Sounds pretty icky but it’s stupid good.


It does sound good and quick, might have to add some chili's though LOL


----------



## MO_cows

Lisa in WA said:


> Anyone here ever made Wimpies? A northeastern Pennsylvania treat. Like manwich or sloppy Joe’s but so much better. And easy.
> 
> Add to 1 lb. ground beef, browned and drained
> 1 cup ketchup
> 1 tsp. White vinegar
> 1tsp sugar
> 1 tsp yellow mustard
> 
> Stir, simmer a few minutes and serve on hamburger buns.
> 
> Sounds pretty icky but it’s stupid good.


That's pretty close to how I make sloppy joes. Never heard it called a wimpy, I guess it's a regional thing. So what goes in the one they call loose meat, anybody know?


----------



## alida

I should never come here when I'm already hungry. Now I'm craving about five different meals, and none of them are close to the leftovers I really do need to finish up!


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight, dad went to his lady friend's. Me and DH had salmon, cheesy polenta and a veggie blend. Lots of polenta left over so it's in the frig in a loaf pan and will broil some slices another time.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alder planked salmon, mashed potatoes, green beans and a couple of bottles of Sam Adams.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne put a pot of beans on to soak last night so its looking like corn bread, beans and finish off last weeks pork roast.


----------



## painterswife

I did a pot of ham and bean soup overnight but that is for hubby's lunches. Sticky Chicken tonight. Next few days will leftovers. The fridge is full.


----------



## pixiedoodle

roast, potaotoes & carrots leftover from friday along with gravy made from part of the broth. stew will be made with the left ovrs in a couple of days. may make it today & let it sit in fridge to "blend" for about 2 or 3 days. a cake mix of some sort..maybe vanilla with coconut in it & red velvet cake frosting on top.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had friends over for a fish fry. He had been out in the Gulf of Mexico fishing and caught some grouper and 2 other kind of fish I don't remember the names of. Along with the fish we had french fries (store bought), homemade hush puppies, tarter sauce, cole slaw and brownies. We had plenty of fish to eat. Guess what leftovers are tonight


----------



## Elffriend

DD is using the leftover chicken for some chicken fried rice for everyone else. It will be shredded chicken on a garden salad for me.


----------



## krackin

Got back with 1500# pork by 11 AM. Took till 2 PM for customers that did show. Pizza dough is rising, looks like onion, ripe bell and garlic sausage. Moz and xtra cheddar. Now that ain't bad but my plan was an Al Fredo, 6 PM ain't likely I'm going out now.


----------



## Micheal

Took the wife out for a late lunch..... Crazy Otto's ( a diner in a near-by village) puts w-a-y to much good food on a plate! 
Evening meal is ??? whatever she or I may find in the fridge to nibble on.


----------



## MO_cows

Meat loaf, oven roasted butternut squash cubes, green beans.


----------



## bowslinger

Venison stew


----------



## susieneddy

I went over to a friends house to watch the football games and ate over there. Typical food for watching the game. Brats with peppers and onions, chips and salsa, chicken wings, mixed nuts and beer. Susie had some of the fried fish leftover from Saturday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Mr. Pixie's favorite meal (he did a great job while I was out of town on chores, plus figured out the new DVD player) diavolo sauce, fresh hot Italian sausage, meatballs, over fresh linguine. I am not a red sauce fan so I'll have leftovers.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER ROAST, CARROTS, POTATOES, GRAY FOR TONITE & I MADE A CONFETTI CAKE MIX & ADDED FLAKED COCONUT, FROSTED WITH COOLWHIP & ADDED MOR COCONUT ON TOP. THAT SHOULD KEEP US IN SWEETS FOR A WEEK+. ALSO MADE STEW OUT OF SOME OF THE ROAST & VEGS SO PLENTY OF ROAST LEFT FOR RE-HEATING OR COLD FOR SANDWICHES, SWEETS, VEGS ETC. WE'LL BE EATING ON THIS FOR SEVERAL DAYS ALONG WITH SIDE SALADS, GREEN BEANS ETC. ALSO BOT A FEW CANS OF CHICKEN AT ALDI'S TO MAKE CHICKEN SALAD SANDWICHES WITH FRYS FOR LATER IN THE WEEK & A SALAD ON THE SIDE.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was Shrimp Creole on rice... Wife at 4PM decided she would like Shrimp if there was any - glad had a bag of med shrimp in freezer and a pepper in the fridge....... Must have been good, she had 2 helpings; with enough left for her lunch tomorrow.... or a night's snack. 
Those ingredients are now on the growing shopping list, gotta be prepared ya know....


----------



## CountryMom22

Dinner tonight was spaghetti with red sauce, with peppers, onions and sausage or meatballs. Yes, I made both since only half the family likes sausage. So the leftover meatballs went into the freezer. Instead of pasta, I had spaghetti squash. Yummy!


----------



## Irish Pixie

CountryMom22 said:


> Dinner tonight was spaghetti with red sauce, with peppers, onions and sausage or meatballs. Yes, I made both since only half the family likes sausage. So the leftover meatballs went into the freezer. Instead of pasta, I had spaghetti squash. Yummy!


I like spaghetti squash too, as does Mr. Pixie, but this was a reward supper so I made real pasta. He's very happy.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight Papa Murphy's did the cooking as I made a grocery run. With the fruit and veggie bins restocked, some better and healthier meals coming up.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had pork chops with pesto and parmesan cheese baked on them,it was actually really good


----------



## Lisa in WA

Grilled steaks (I had salmon), baked potatoes and salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shrimp with mango salsa over coconut cauliflower rice. I think a small side salad too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ordered from the folks who call themselves The Chelem Curry Club. This is the meal we got: 
Pork and Pineapple Mahal curry (Pork tenderloin chunks in a spicy sauce with pineapple)
Pilau Rice 
Onion Bhajia (Onion, gram flour and spice patty, pan fried til golden brown)
Saag Paneer (Spinach, Onion, cheese and cream side dish)
Garlic Naan (Flatbread, drizzled with garlic butter and topped with cilantro and nigella seeds)
Garnished with our own Mango Chutney and fresh cilantro.

Dang it was good and part of the money goes to the spay and neuter clinics.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Last night we ordered from the folks who call themselves The Chelem Curry Club. This is the meal we got:
> Pork and Pineapple Mahal curry (Pork tenderloin chunks in a spicy sauce with pineapple)
> Pilau Rice
> Onion Bhajia (Onion, gram flour and spice patty, pan fried til golden brown)
> Saag Paneer (Spinach, Onion, cheese and cream side dish)
> Garlic Naan (Flatbread, drizzled with garlic butter and topped with cilantro and nigella seeds)
> Garnished with our own Mango Chutney and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Dang it was good and part of the money goes to the spay and neuter clinics.


Yum!


----------



## Elffriend

Last night was homemade pizza with onions, mushrooms and green peppers for everyone else. I had the last of the leftover chicken and some Green Giant Broccoli Tots. Those are new, low carb, they were on sale and I had a coupon. I'm not sure I will buy them again. They tasted ok, but the texture was a bit gummy, they are too much of a frankenfood and too expensive for regular use.

Tonight is pasta for the carbivores, with cheese sauce for DD and hamburger/mushroom gravy for DH & DS. I'm having a low carb reuben casserole. Salad for everyone.


----------



## pixiedoodle

STRIPED BIGGER PIECES OFF THE HONEY BAKED HAM & PACKAGED IN SANDWICH BAGS FOR THE FRZR. SIMMERED THE HAM BONE WITH MEAT CLINGINGTO IT FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS. LETTING IT COOL OFF TILL TOMORROW & WILL SCRAPE OFF THE MEAT & SPLIT IT UP WITH THE HAM BONE BROTH FOR THE FRZR FOR THE NEXT POT OF HAM & BEANS. ONLY THING THAT WILL BE LEFT WILL BE THE BOILED BONE. KEPT THE GLAZE WHICH HAS LIQUIFIED FOR DH TO SMEAR ON HIS HAM DELIGHT OF THE DAY SNACK. HAM ON THE BONE SURE SEEMS TO GO A LONG WAY FOR US 2 OLD PEOPLE.


----------



## Micheal

Wife had her Shrimp for lunch, I had tuna sandwiches....
Tonight I made beef/barley/veggie soup - darn good if'n I do say so myself.


----------



## Evons hubby

My lazy bone acted up today, picked up a couple pizzas on the way home from docs office.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon. Took the leftover cheesy polenta from the other night, sliced it and put under the broiler. Nice green salad on the side with homemade dressing, my faux Dorothy Lynch.


----------



## Irish Pixie

After reading about sticky chicken, I found a crock pot recipe and will try it tonight. I think I'll have Asian couscous (a steam thing) and a veg of some sort.


----------



## doozie

Chili, all the toppings( for us it's diced onions, sour cream, shredded cheese,and some digitalini pasta to stir in) a loaf of home made French bread to dip. Maybe some diced and steamed delicata squash too.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast cut up and pounded out scalloppini style and glazed. Made the glaze with a little spiced cranberry sauce frozen during the holidays, Dijon mustard and maple syrup. Gave it a whirl in the smoothie cup and it made a nice glaze. With green salad and a veggie blend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The sticky chicken was delicious, where has _that_ been all my life? 

Today I'm fixin' light chicken stroganoff, with a side salad.


----------



## Micheal

Roast chicken, dressing, cranberry sauce, and peas & carrots last night.
Toast and orange juice earlier, coffee right now.
Thinking chicken stuffed shells for later - time will tell....


----------



## pixiedoodle

home made no salt veggie spgty sauce on plain old spgty pasta with grilled chicken tenders from the micro grill, seasoned with lots of no salt combo seaonings from Planters in old downtown KC. They have a fab. colletion of hundreds of seasonings & many many no salt seasonings as well. they are sooo very good & especially with me on a no sodium added/low sodium diet.. dh says he doesn't even miss the added sodium. me either. hard to do but it's a necessity to keep my heart working.
i'll try to make some garlic toast from stale hamburger buns. coconut cake for a sweet treat.


----------



## MO_cows

tonight, beef n bean burritos with salad on the side. Had to open my last jar of homemade salsa, boo hoo.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> tonight, beef n bean burritos with salad on the side. Had to open my last jar of homemade salsa, boo hoo.


Oh my! That happened to me once, since then I make enough to last all year. At least a pint per week or more. I think I started out with about 70 jars this fall. Store bought just ain't the same!

Tonight we finished off my Yvonne's pot of beans and my corn bread. Picked up another Boston butt roast at store today, and a nice smoked ham. One gets cooked tomorrow and the other goes in freezer. Haven't made up my mind yet as to which one to cook first.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making picadillo Cubano in the crock pot today, it's delicious and it's been forever since I've made it.


----------



## tyusclan

I'm really trying to use freezer items. i cleaned it out last week and had to throw away several items due to freezer burn.
It's a lot of work to put things up and this is just wasteful on my part. So tonight we are having something with ham.
I have a leftover ham that still has quite a bit of meat on it. Haven't decided exactly what yet but ham is on the menu.
Any ideas?


----------



## light rain

Greens (kale, collards or cabbage) cooked with ham, potato soup or pea soup...


----------



## pixiedoodle

HAM IN MAC & CHEESE


----------



## krackin

I did lemon garlic chicken yesterday and saved some for today. It will be guest of honor on alfredo pizza. Dough is rising now. Sauteed broc, garlic and mushrooms. I put a little salsa, 1/4 C or so into the alfredo sauce about 1 C. to jazz it up a little. I was thinking a little pesto but maybe I don't need it. I'll save it for another day. The basil would over power the little cilantro in the salsa I expect.


----------



## krackin

pixiedoodle said:


> home made no salt veggie spgty sauce on plain old spgty pasta with grilled chicken tenders from the micro grill, seasoned with lots of no salt combo seaonings from Planters in old downtown KC. They have a fab. colletion of hundreds of seasonings & many many no salt seasonings as well. they are sooo very good & especially with me on a no sodium added/low sodium diet.. dh says he doesn't even miss the added sodium. me either. hard to do but it's a necessity to keep my heart working.
> i'll try to make some garlic toast from stale hamburger buns. coconut cake for a sweet treat.


I don't add salt to any of my cooking, including breads. I do add it after but carefully and not habitually and not always. I trade off, burgers with pickles or ketchup get no salt, bacon over rules blt's or fried eggs etc. It isn't hard. I do like salted butter though.


----------



## Evons hubby

I decided on the Boston butt on the grill.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> After reading about sticky chicken, I found a crock pot recipe and will try it tonight. I think I'll have Asian couscous (a steam thing) and a veg of some sort.


How did it turn out


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oregon1986 said:


> How did it turn out


The sticky chicken was excellent, and definitely a keeper recipe. 

Today is a sleepover at Nonnie and Papa's house, Pixie daughter 1 is bring Vietnamese (Banh pho xao bo) stir fried rice noodles with beef, it's one of my favorite meals. Although I did discover Hawaiian poke last weekend on the mama's only escape weekend, the tuna bowl was so good I had one on Saturday and brought another home on Sunday, it may be a new favorite.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I made this night be fore last...and had fried chicken last night...


----------



## dmm1976

Following this thread because I need new ideas. Problem is I have a picky DH.


----------



## Micheal

Kiamichi Kid - your dish looks just like my hamburger goulash although I throw in some corn and green beans.. 
This AM toast and orange juice followed by a cup of coffee.
Had pizza yesterday - leftovers for lunch today.
Later will be chicken soup, made the broth yesterday put the rest of it together this afternoon.


----------



## Elffriend

Chicken Fajitas last night and Cottage Pie tonight.


----------



## alida

I baked a ham today and made chili. Tomorrow I'll take the ham bone and use it to make split pea soup, the Dutch type that is thick enough a wooden spoon will stand upright in it. I didn't care for that soup when I was a child, but as a adult I do like some now and then. If I didn't have a ham bone I'd cook the peas with some smoked sausage instead. Between the chili and soup I'll have about 15 meals worth for the freezer. Someday I'm going to get the hang of posting pictures and then I'll share pics of my meals too!


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> The sticky chicken was excellent, and definitely a keeper recipe.
> 
> Today is a sleepover at Nonnie and Papa's house, Pixie daughter 1 is bring Vietnamese (Banh pho xao bo) stir fried rice noodles with beef, it's one of my favorite meals. Although I did discover Hawaiian poke last weekend on the mama's only escape weekend, the tuna bowl was so good I had one on Saturday and brought another home on Sunday, it may be a new favorite.


I'm very jealous right now


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight was an Italian pot roast


----------



## MO_cows

We had pork chops and hominy. And one of my favorite salads. Baby spinach for the greens topped with grapefruit segments, slivers of onion, sweet red bell pepper, sliced black olives and bacon crumbles. With the juice from the grapefruit process as the acid in the dressing. I know it seems an odd combo but it is good.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhhh, for the days I could eat grapefruit.... it's a med no-no these days.
Left over chicken soup for lunch.
Later? maybe go out for something different.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Chicken Cacciatore with pasta and salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're grilling both salmon and steak for a type of surf and turf (I couldn't decide what I wanted), along with asparagus. I think I'll do a spinach salad on the side.


----------



## krackin

Dough is rising for pizza night. Simple sauce of crushed maters in puree and oregano plus a bit of salsa. Cheese will be store bought pizza blend plus xtra sharp cheddar. Garlic sausage on top with ripe peppers and onion. I had wanted to add pepperoni or hard salami and pickled jalapenos but I don't have on hand. I had to get a few hundred pounds of smoked product to customers and I'm not going out to shop now. Short day syndrome, getting better though.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHICKEN BREAST BAKED IN SPICY SALSA FROM A JAR. STRANGELY GOOD. SALAD ON THE SIDE & LAST PIECE OF LEFTOVER CAKE FROM EARLIER THIS WEEK.


----------



## Micheal

Did an Asian buffet tonight - do like all the choices they had and it all tasted good. Wife even ate more than I expected her to... she wasn't really into going there at first.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried something new for breakfast this morning, eggs cooked in tomato sauce as seen on pioneer woman. It was good, I will make it again.

Tonight, a ham slice with homemade mac and cheese and the rest of the spinach-grapefruit salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is leftover night, Mr. Pixie will eat the last of the red sauce, and I'll have a bit of everything else.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I came back from SOs with containers of leftovers, so tonight will be a small salad, braised beef with vegetable fritters on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST OF THE ORANGE BELL PEPER & ONION BURGERS I FOUND IN THE FRZR WITH HOME MADE FRENCH FRIES & SMALL SIDE SALAD. DH CAME HOME FROM HIS MOMS WITH LEMON MUFFINS & BAN. BREAD. MOST OF THAT HAS BEEN DIVIED UP & PUT INTO THE FRZR. GOT A DAB OF STEW NOT IN THE FRZR FOR TOM. WITH A GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH .


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is pot roast with potatoes and carrots. I do love my crock pot!~


----------



## krackin

Leftover night. I have a little fettuccine alfredo and I just made a small batch horseradish for pot roast sandwiches. It is really strong, can't wait.


----------



## Lisa in WA

krackin said:


> Leftover night. I have a little fettuccine alfredo and I just made a small batch horseradish for pot roast sandwiches. It is really strong, can't wait.


I’m not the only one who thinks horseradish with pot roast is a gift from the gods?


----------



## alida

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m not the only one who thinks horseradish with pot roast is a gift from the gods?


You are not alone. Pot roast and horseradish sauce is a wonderful combo. Cold roast beef sandwiches with horseradish sauce and tomatos; even better.


----------



## happy hermits

We are having rabbit, pork and bacon braised and cooked with white wine ,rabbit broth, shallots and chanterelles. Rice and peas and strawberry rhubarb dump cake for dessert.


----------



## Lisa in WA

alida said:


> You are not alone. Pot roast and horseradish sauce is a wonderful combo. Cold roast beef sandwiches with horseradish sauce and tomatos; even better.


Stop...you’re killing me. That sounds so gooooood.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m not the only one who thinks horseradish with pot roast is a gift from the gods?


Horseradish sauce- horseradish, whipping cream, lemon juice, and salt. Heaven.


----------



## krackin

Wowie! What a root, sweet and super pungent. Got to go have some more, later.


----------



## alida

Lisa in WA said:


> Stop...you’re killing me. That sounds so gooooood.


The first time I had horseradish sauce I didn't know what it was. I thought it was some sort of mayonnaise because it was in a bowl next to the tomato and lettuce and other condiments. So I spread it on both slices of bread before I put the tomato,mustard and beef on it. And then I took a bite....I'm sure that the look on my face was priceless, not that I could see what I looked like with my mouth on fire and my eyes and nose watering up. It was some time before I tried horseradish again, with hot beef instead - and this time I knew what that innocent sauce really was and ate it carefully. Now of course I love it.


----------



## bowslinger

Grilled venison steaks and green beans plus homemade bread


----------



## Micheal

Horseradish! first year I didn't dig up my stash and grind it up. Homemade sure beats store bought so I'm finding out... 
Was out and about today; picked up a ham steak, small head of cabbage (for coleslaw), and couple of sweet potatoes sure made for a good meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Another horseradish fan here. Goes great with beef and I add some to my deviled ham/ham salad. Also have a couple of old school gelatin salad recipes that call for it. You can't taste horseradish per se, just a little extra zing of flavor.

Tonight, a stir fry with chicken breast, a frozen stir fry blend enhanced with fresh mushrooms and onion, and homemade teriyaki glaze.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was meatloaf, mashed potatoes and a salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

horseradish..never !! have never figured out how anyone can eat it! yikes! you must all have tastebuds/tongues of steel!!
looks like the last of the picante chicken brest, small salad & canned fruit this evening. will get out a pork roast for tom. or thursday... whichever day it is thawed. didn't go to the store this week so using what's on hand. might open a jar of home canned stewed tomatoes as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making my old standby of cabbage, kielbasa, and pasta. So good, and so easy.


----------



## CountryMom22

My son's girlfriend is coming for dinner tonight, so since she is a picky eater I pulled some meatballs and tomato sauce from the freezer in case she doesn't like the sloppy joes and salad that I'm making for dinner. This girl is a sweetie, but her palate needs some educating. Her family eats every meal out, her mom doesn't cook at all. She is 20 years old and the first time she made Christmas cookies was with me this past December. So I'm trying to teach her to cook as well. And she hates veggies, with the exception of corn, so I've made it my job to convince her otherwise!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Micheal

22 degrees, snowing and blowing, what a day for beef stew......

pixiedoodle the trick for eating horseradish is not to breathe while it's in your mouth....


----------



## alida

home made stir fried beef and broccoli/mushrooms with oyster sauce. I started making this dish more often once I followed a tip to boil the broccoli briefly then dump it into ice water to cool before adding it to the hot wok. Finally, the cooked but bright green and crispy broccoli I really wanted.


----------



## Irish Pixie

CountryMom22 said:


> My son's girlfriend is coming for dinner tonight, so since she is a picky eater I pulled some meatballs and tomato sauce from the freezer in case she doesn't like the sloppy joes and salad that I'm making for dinner. This girl is a sweetie, but her palate needs some educating. Her family eats every meal out, her mom doesn't cook at all. She is 20 years old and the first time she made Christmas cookies was with me this past December. So I'm trying to teach her to cook as well. And she hates veggies, with the exception of corn, so I've made it my job to convince her otherwise!
> 
> Wish me luck!


My youngest was a picky eater, and her favorite food is now sushi. She's still not a huge veggie eater but she at least tries things now. It's not impossible!


----------



## MO_cows

Just me and DH tonight, and got a late start because a rental is turning over so we worked up there for a bit after our 'real' jobs. So I just made ham salad (speaking of horseradish). I had mine on a toasted onion bagel with an apple.


----------



## happy hermits

We had homemade bratwurst patties with sauerkraut and goat cheese burgers. We had waffle fries and pork and beans and left over dump cake It was my grandsons pick for doing good in school today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to put a London broil in the crockpot, cover it with a couple packets of brown gravy powder, add a few small potatoes, onions, and carrots and cook it all day. Yum.


----------



## doozie

Trying a new method, for me at least, of roast chicken tonight. Spatchcocked chicken, dry brined (Tbsp of kosher salt rubbed all over and under skin)and left to sit in fridge until cooking time, then a butter salt free herb mix rubbed under the skin. Baked potatoes on the side with roasted carrots. I have all sorts of ideas for the leftovers too!


----------



## krackin

I'm thinking garlic sausage burgs with ...... yup, horseradish. I'd have kraut and dogs with horseradish but no kraut. Didn't get to making it last fall. Still have the cabbage in storage.


----------



## MO_cows

Got some mushrooms that aren't getting any younger, so I am going to try shrimp marsala. If I throw in peas n carrots, it's a complete meal. Wish me luck because I will be making it up as I go along.


----------



## bowslinger

Bacon eggs shredded potatoes and toast with home made butter


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> My son's girlfriend is coming for dinner tonight, so since she is a picky eater I pulled some meatballs and tomato sauce from the freezer in case she doesn't like the sloppy joes and salad that I'm making for dinner. This girl is a sweetie, but her palate needs some educating. Her family eats every meal out, her mom doesn't cook at all. She is 20 years old and the first time she made Christmas cookies was with me this past December. So I'm trying to teach her to cook as well. And she hates veggies, with the exception of corn, so I've made it my job to convince her otherwise!
> 
> Wish me luck!


Sounds like you definitely have your work cut out but I think it's amazing your willing to teach her


----------



## happy hermits

We hauled out leftovers out of the fridge. I had goat burger and fries with rabbit gravy a small taco salad .I think we finished off the strawberry rhubarb dump cake.


----------



## Micheal

Last night I made Parmesan crusted chicken breasts (bone-in), pasta salad, and broccoli spears.
Was surprised, first time for the Parmesan thing, sure was tasty and different over the usual oven-fried chicken that I make.
This AM - toast, orange juice, and coffee.
Later? Snowing out there so hope there are enough left-overs in case I'm out playing in the snow (plowing the driveway) and don't really cook....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixin' Sicilian Olive (three types of olives and capers) chicken over cauliflower rice, with some sort of steamable veg. I'm going to try rinsing the olives this time, the salt is incredible.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pork roast with potatoes & carrots baked in with the roast. i'll make gravy with most of the broth. who know what the rest of the broth will become... probably soup of some sort. grape jello for a sweet treat later in the evening. everyones meals sound so good! maybe i'll make shredded bbq pork with the scraps ?


----------



## doozie

Chicken pot pie using a store bought refrigerated crust, and home made filling.


----------



## krackin

Put a home smoked shoulder in a crock pot. I wanted to do a full boiled dinner but knew I'd get called to plow and treat roads, I did an hour later. Just taters and kohlrabi out of storage but seeing as it is about ready that is fine. Onion too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Chicken pot pie using a store bought refrigerated crust, and home made filling.


I love chicken pot pie, but Mr. Pixie lived on it during college (40 years ago!) and still can't eat it. I even love the cheap little frozen ones... Sigh.


----------



## bowslinger

Grilled beef steak mac salad and mashed spuds


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, oven fried chicken, cottage cheese with pineapple, and a veggie blend.


----------



## happy hermits

We had roasted pork and squash, baked potatoe( with goat chive butter)and apple/cranberrysause.











e


----------



## light rain

We had turkey burgers, broccoli slaw cooked in peanut oil with onion added and the Ancient Grain mix from Costco. On the broccoli I added a t of sugar and some blueberry vinegar at the end of cooking.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight I made eggplant lasagna


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night Mr. Pixie had a huge craving for a Wegman's (localish grocery store) sub so he got one after work, I had microwave popcorn. 

Tonight I'll fix the olive chicken.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oregon1986 I love eggplant but the rest of my crew hates it. So whenever we go out that is what's on the menu for me!

Irish Pixie  there are worse things than popcorn that you could have eaten. Think of all that fiber!

Dinner tonight will be salmon and or Tilapia depending on who you ask, with salad and beets. Took some mixed berries out of the freezer so people can either eat them plain (my fav) of over ice cream.


----------



## krackin

I'm going to have Cajun sausage burgs or something like that, just winging it on short notice. 10 degrees at sundown and got the coal fire coming along in Ol' Potbelly and waiting for the cast iron fry pan.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ENDED UP REHEATING EVERYTHING WE HAD IN THE PORK ROAST MEAL YEST. EVENING.STILL A LOT LEFTOVER TO FINISHOFF OVER THE WEEKEND. WHAT IS LEFTOVER BY MONDAY WILL PROB. BECOME SOUP OF SOME FORM OR BBQ'D PORK FOR SANWICHES....BETTER GET SOME CABBAGE FOR SLAW AT THE STORE TOM.!


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo, it's Friday and the dinner fairy came! DH texted that he picked up take n bake pizza.

Tomorrow, chuck roast in the crock pot. We will be painting all day at the rental house so that makes life easier.


----------



## happy hermits

Movie night so we had liverwurst sandwich on onion roll and a jar of ham and bean soup. Oh yeah and popcorn.


----------



## Irish Pixie

happy hermits said:


> Movie night so we had liverwurst sandwich on onion roll and a jar of ham and bean soup. Oh yeah and popcorn.


Liverwurst is one of my absolutely favorite foods, and the onion elevates it to divine.


----------



## Micheal

Liverwurst ugh, sends shivers up my spine - more power to those who can eat it...... onion or not   
Last night was a left-overs night, looking in the fridge tonight could be another left-overs night too.... sure saves me from cooking!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch, grocery shopping, and errand day. The lunch will be at Chili's (free guac or queso app) and they have a new monthly margarita special ($5), grocery shopping is much much more fun after a couple of cocktails. It's my weekly treat to myself. 

Cheese, crackers, cured meats for a snack later.


----------



## mmoetc

Irish Pixie said:


> Liverwurst is one of my absolutely favorite foods, and the onion elevates it to divine.


Liverwurst is best when purchased fresh from a good German deli. If one must eat the stuff sold in grocery stores homemade bread and butter pickles or, in the height of summer, a huge slice of fresh tomato. Pumpernickel bread please.


----------



## alida

I made pancakes for dinner last night, with blueberries in and on top of them. I used up the last two strips of bacon for dinner too - you know, using up leftovers . Dessert was a small scoop of Haagen Daz Key Lime pie ice cream along with plain green tea. 
Reading about liverwurst above reminded me that I do have some in the fridge and pumpernickel bread on the counter. Guess what's for lunch?


----------



## krackin

I love liverwurst, I never made any, never seen to get to it. Around here Jordan's in ME was the best. They were sold and went down hill then out. 

Tonight will be baked stuffed chops, baked beets and baked sweet tater.


----------



## pixiedoodle

everyone is on their own today. easy...like a vacation day! back to cooking tom. did grocery shopping today & looked at washers & dryers.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

grilled salmon served with Lima beans


----------



## happy hermits

Ground turkey burgers today roasted fingerling potatoes and green beans.


----------



## bowslinger

Boneless chuck roast cooked on top woodstove plus mac and cheese


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has at least 5 lbs of steak out for dinner tonight, I have no idea what else we're having tho... I think he was hungry for steak last night.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WILL WORK ON THAT PORK ROAST AGAIN TODAY & I AM GOING TO TRY OUT THE TOM. LEEK SOUP CONCENTRATE I COOKED DOWN & FROZE LAST SUMMER WITH THE FIRST BIG BUMPER CROP OF GARDEN TOMATOES. CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT. SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD GO GOOD WITH DH'S PORK ROAST & WITH GRILED CHEESE AS WELL. BOT A CHERRY PIE AT PRICE CHPPER YEST. FOR $5...IT WASN'T BAD. MAYBE I'LL HAVE HI PICK UP A COUPLE MORE FOR THE FRZR. I COULDN'T EVEN BUY THE CANNED OR FROZEN CHERRIES TO MAKE THAT PIE FOR $5.! LOOKING FORWARD THIS WEEK TO SEEING HOW MANY DIF. DISHES I CAN MAKE FROM LEFTOVER PORK ROAST. SOME WIL GET ETEN & SOME WILL GO TO THE FRZR.
LOVE EVERYONES POSTS! YOU ARE QUITE A CREATIVE GROUP!


----------



## Micheal

Gotta cook today..... between wife and myself we got rid of all of those leftovers..... did have to toss some of them, but did eat most of what was there. 
I'm thinking soup/stew, wife is thinking pizza, snowing and blowing outside with little chance of it letting up, think my soup or stew will win out cause I'm not going to clean out the driveway  just so I can go for pizza......


----------



## bowslinger

Venison chilli on the woodstove simmering for supper tonite wife be making grilled cheese also. Good supper for tonite with wind howling and snowing out side and cold


----------



## Evons hubby

I picked up a smoked ham on sale last week... $1.29 lb. we will be munching on that this week, along with tater salad, cole slaw and other sides.


----------



## alida

grilled fish and coleslaw for dinner tonight. Dole Coleslaw mixes are on sale this week where I live $1 a bag so I picked up a couple. I'm going to make a cheater cabbage roll casserole with the other bag, for the freezer. 
I'm trying a new recipe too,Mulligatawny soup, using a soup kit someone gave me, plus my own chicken and vegetables. I've had this soup in restaurants several times and like it very much so want to see how a homemade version compares.


----------



## MO_cows

DS braved the cold today to smoke some pork shoulder and ribs for Superbowl dining. I have some sausage/cheese balls in the oven to take over. Hope somebody brings a veggie tray.

We had to go buy some more paint supplies this morning so we had breakfast at Big Biscuit. I had eggs Benedict, yum, haven't had that in... forever


----------



## light rain

I bought turkey wings for Super Bowl which DH cooked a couple of days ago. They have been in the deep freeze in our old Dakota. I took them out this am and DH is having them along with pico de gallo and no-salt corn chips called xochitl. The pico was very low salt too and a bit bland so we put some lemon juice and a smidgen of hot sauce. Good now.

I've been eating black beans that I cooked for several hours yesterday and the beans stayed hard. Put them into a crock pot before bedtime and this morning they were just right...

Going down below 0, maybe already there, so breakfast tomorrow for me will probably be black beans on lefse. A lot of carbs but I'll do better the rest of the day.


----------



## happy hermits

It is superbowl Sunday we had junk and more junk.Chocolate fondue with fruit, Steak sandwhiches. pu tin,.veggies chips and dip,nachos peanut butter cookies. Humble pie my team lost.


----------



## Oregon1986

Super bowl, so everything under the sun. Lol


----------



## Irish Pixie

I know I'm having a steak salad for lunch, there has to be 5 lbs of leftovers from Mr. Pixie's Steak Event yesterday. 

I dunno what to make for supper, there's a hearty rustic mushroom soup recipe that I've been eyeing.


----------



## Micheal

Y's hubby - ham on sale around here - this week in Hannaford's markets - 77 cents for shank, 99 cents for butt. Which makes me think I'll have to get a couple for the freezer......

As for yesterday I made beef/barley/veggie soup and watched the last 2 minutes 21 seconds of the bowl. Soup was good, not a football fan, so who cares....

This AM just toast and orange juice. Got to clean out 6-7 inches of snow from the driveway sometime today, oh well, gotta think of something hot and filling for later...


----------



## krackin

Got called out to treat roads at 6:30 PM yesterday for a 12 hr stint so yesterday's pizza was breakfast this morning. I think tonight will be just burgers with fried onion, lettuce and I have some Roma tomatoes. I find that the Roma type are often better flavored than beefsteak in the winter here. Not great but better.


----------



## krackin

Burgers are out for today, still frozen hard as a brick. I whipped up chopped garlic and Cajun seasoning sausage for burgs. I'll wait an hour or so.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I know I'm having a steak salad for lunch, there has to be 5 lbs of leftovers from Mr. Pixie's Steak Event yesterday.
> 
> I dunno what to make for supper, there's a hearty rustic mushroom soup recipe that I've been eyeing.


Made the soup and it's fabulous.


----------



## bowslinger

We had blts for supper and chips


----------



## MO_cows

Reheated the leftover sausage-cheese balls and made sweet slaw to go with.


----------



## happy hermits

Super bowl left overs Steak sandwiches and shrimp tossed salad and chocolate covered fruit.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH REHEATED LEFTOVER PORK ROAST & OTHER LEFTOVER ODDS & ENDS. I SKIPPED EVENING MEAL...FEELING A BIT SCRUFFY IN THE THROAT AREA.....PLEASE DON'T LET ME BE GETTING THE FLU!!!!! EVEN THOT I HAVE HAD THE SHOT IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WASN'T VERY EFFECTIVE THIS TIME ....SCARRY!!


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle I'll keep you in my prayers. This 2018 flu is scary! If you should get sick, waste no time calling your doctor.

My Mom was born in 1918 and sometimes I wonder how close was I to not being here...


----------



## Oregon1986

Fajitas without the tortilla


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a chile pork stew but substituting white beans for the potatoes.


----------



## Micheal

Got to make Stuffed Peppers yesterday.
Turned out very good either that or I was really, really hungry....... Only 1/2 of one left out of 5...
Hope to go shopping later got to pick up something lasting; think we may get snowed in tomorrow.


----------



## pixiedoodle

great northern beans & spicy cornbread this evening & yellow cake with choc frosting for a sweet treat& that will finish that cake off. tomorrow will be some other leftover from the fridge...too many in there to cook anything new still for few days. 
also a few pieces of cherry pie left to finish off today & tom. 
stuffed peppers sound so good that i will use 2 red ones to make stuffed peppers in a few more days. better get some hamb. out to thaw for that project. i add rice to the filling.


----------



## Micheal

Well, we had pizza tonight.... Wife finally got her pizza from wanting one Sunday....

pixiedoodle - My stuffing for the peppers was ground beef, minced onion, bread crumbs, long grain rice, water, and salt & pepper.


----------



## bowslinger

Had fryed rabbit and salad for supper tonite


----------



## MO_cows

Used up the leftover roast and gravy from Saturday night by turning it into beef pot pie. With applesauce on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Indian butter chicken, maybe a double batch, over basmati rice. No naan bread, but simple side salad will have to do.


----------



## Micheal

Had left-over pizza for lunch, wife had French Fries; hope it's not going to be one of those days of odd-ball meals (for her)... 
Am planning on a Bisquick chicken pot pie for later - diced chicken, mixed veggies, and cream of chick soup topped with bisquick, egg, and a milk mixture....
Making Bisquick oatmeal/raisin muffins this afternoon - sure not going outside again; once for the mail was enough....


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I haven't tried this but it sounds really good, and I hope to have it very soon although it will be better in Summer with fresh tomatoes. It's like a bacon, tomato and onion Quiche.

I would have to add some sort of cheese on top before baking, just because cheese makes everything better. 

https://saramoulton.com/2015/02/blt-and-egg-pie-2/

*BLT and Egg Pie*









Ingredients
1 pound small ripe tomatoes
Kosher salt
8 slices bacon (see Cooks Notes)
1 medium onion
3 large eggs
3/4 c whole milk
1/2 c mayonnaise
1/4 t freshly ground black pepper
Pinch of cayenne pepper

Served with:
3 c Boston lettuce leaves
Creamy Garlic Dressing Two Ways (recipe below) or store-bought dressing


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE ODDS & ENDS..PORK, GRAVY, BAKED POTATO, FRESH SALAD. REST OF THE PORK BROTH TO THE FRZR FOR SOUP OR GRAVY ON ANOTHER DAY. CORNBREAD IF ANYONE WANTS IT. LAST OF THE YELLOW CAKE WITH CHOC FROSTING TO FINISH THE MEAL. SOMETHING NEW FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## bowslinger

Chicken breast and homemade mac and cheease. Wife did cooking tonite well I was out snowblowing drive way


----------



## light rain

Salmon burger on a sandwich round, green beans and lemon cookies.

Earlier we had black beans and pork on lefse. I thought we could use lefse like a tortilla but I was wrong. Not sturdy enough... Also avocado on it.


----------



## MO_cows

I am on a roll with using up leftovers. Had some raw sausage left from Superbowl Sunday's sausage and cheese balls. Had mashed potatoes left over from Saturday's pot roast. So tonight, potato pancakes and sausage patties for dinner. With an over easy egg to top everybody's stack. And V8 juice just to squeeze a vegetable in there somewhere.


----------



## happy hermits

I made spaghetti sauce in the crock pot today. We had goat cheese and pumpkin Ravioli ( made it before Christmas and froze it). Italian sausage, salad and the last of the pineapple.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm flummoxed for something to cook, I'll ask Mr. Pixie and if he's not specific it's scrounge for yourself day.


----------



## Evons hubby

We had what my grandpa called "pipe organ supper".... Ham & bean soup with macaroni salad.


----------



## newfieannie

I went to a little tea today put on by a few seniors and held at a large jr high school.( there's a reason I said large) first going off I got lost on the way to it. never been there before. eventually found it going the long way around. it's really only 20 min from me

anyway I got there and went in at the wrong door. I swear I walked a mile( large school)trying to get to the place where it was being held. the kids were directing me. most polite kids/teens I've ever come across in my life.






















I finally got there and they turned out to be the friendliest people also. like I said it was just a light lunch but ever good. best sandwiches and they filled my tea cup many times. I must have had 7 cups tea. i made many new friends and had several invitations. i thought i was back in nfld there for awhile .I'm pretty happy that i went. more enjoyable than all the elaborate affairs I've been at over the years ~Georgia


----------



## bowslinger

We had pork loin slow cooked on top of the woodstove with garlic noodles


----------



## Micheal

Spent a good part of the AM moving snow. Treated myself and the wife to lunch at Denny's - do like their bourbon chicken skillet, besides had a 20% off coupon which never hurts.....
Picked up a ham (butt section), bagged coleslaw, and ran some other errands while we were out and about.. 
Evening meal of course was the ham, with coleslaw, and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Skamp

Micheal said:


> .......Picked up a ham (butt section), ..........


Was it labeled Pork butt?


----------



## Micheal

No fully cooked butt portion ham from Sugardale...... on sale 99 cents, shank portion 77 cents. I thought for the difference there's more meat and less bone.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast cut up and pounded out scalloppini style. Butternut squash, cubed and oven roasted. And leftover sweet slaw.


----------



## Oregon1986

Chicken Alfredo,garlic bread and mixed veggies for the kids and SO. I had Alfredo sauce over green beans


----------



## pixiedoodle

ELBOW PASTA WITH SALSA, SPICY SAUSAGE, VELVEETA, GRATED WHITE CHEDDAR & YELLOW CHEDDAR & JALEPENO'S. SMELLS GOOD, LOOKS GOOD & HOPE IT DOESN'T BURN DH'S TONGUE OFF. COCNUT PUDDING FOR SWEET TREAT. BETTER MAKE A SMALL SALAD TO GO WITH THIS SO CALLED MASTERPIECE.


----------



## cowboy joe

Early morning so was hungry when I got home from work. Well, the left overs that were suppose to be for tonight's dinner looked real good...you can guess the rest. The dog wants pizza...or waffles...or Chinese. Well, when he gets a job he can order whatever he wants. Think a cup of tea and some toast with honey might hit the spot.


----------



## vickinell

I was drinking a cup of green tea with lemon when I read cowboy joe's post and I thought, from his picture, he does not look like the tea and honey and toast kind of guy. A nice surprise.


----------



## bowslinger

We had squirrel noodle soup


----------



## Irish Pixie

Right now I'm eating the only meal I'll have at home today (it's fruit and oatmeal), next up is our now 7 year old granddaughter's birthday party at a painting place, and the art will be of "sparkly and beautiful unicorns". I'll have to have a piece of sparkly unicorn cake or a cupcake, after which we're taking the GG and Pixie Daughter 1 out to a "grown up" lunch. Nonnie and Papa have to go grocery shopping and such, and we will meet Pixie Daughter 1 and Pixie Son in law 1 out for dinner. After that.. we have to come home, put away groceries, do chores, feed inside animals, and collapse by 9 pm. At least I don't have to cook today. 

Tomorrow I will feel like I have been run over by a truck.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, take n bake pizza. Tonight, a pot of chili.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was beanie weenies with french fries


----------



## Micheal

bowslinger said:


> We had squirrel noodle soup


Have had squirrel stew and roasted squirrel but in a soup? Interesting!


----------



## Micheal

susieneddy said:


> Dinner last night was beanie weenies with french fries


Sounds like something the wife would go "bananas" for.....


----------



## Micheal

Had ham Thursday, Friday and will be again - mac & cheese with ham and broccoli for tonight. Not sure about split pea soup later on; just about hammed out!


----------



## newfieannie

I went to another VD tea today.



































we had turkey a la king. those flowers in the china cups were real. we could smell them all around the table. never got a pic of many sweets because the girls had them gone before I had a chance. our server was kind enough to pose for a pic. had another enjoyable day. ~Georgia


----------



## vickinell

It seems like I basically make the same things over and over. But I have started buying frozen broccoli, cauliflower, and brussle sprouts. One package makes me about 3 servings and I don't waste any.

I have also started having cabbage steaks. I have read how healthful asparagus is for you and have found a way to prepare it that I really enjoy. Sautéed garlic in olive oil, then roll the trimmed asparagus in it in a baking pan, salt and pepper to taste, add fresh grated Parmesan cheese and bake in pre- heated oven at 400 degrees for 12 minutes.

I have also added a soup. Chicken broth, cream cheese, cheddar, salsa verde, and cut up chicken.


----------



## doozie

I usually only buy baby back ribs, but found some of the large St. Louis style? in the freezer. Freed up a lot of space, and Ribs and leftover Jambalaya tonight it will be.


----------



## bowslinger

I make squirrel noodle soup just like chicken noodle soup but use squirrel


----------



## bowslinger

For dinner tonite had grilled pork steaks and salad


----------



## montysky

doozie said:


> I usually only buy baby back ribs, but found some of the large St. Louis style? in the freezer. Freed up a lot of space, and Ribs and leftover Jambalaya tonight it will be.


I love all ribs but I like st Louis style better than Baby backs but yum all around!


----------



## montysky

Milk braised pork loin w/mushrooms, roasted taters, canned green beans and home made bread.

food some raised and grown here(pork, potatoes, green beans), some bartered(milk) and the mushrooms brought at the store...


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVERS LEFTOVERE LEFTOVERS. I'LL START SOMETHING NEW TOMORROW...LIKE SOMETHING HOT & BROTHY WITH NOODLES & MAYBE A PIE OF SOME SORT TO GO WITH IT.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled ginormous bone in pork chops (maybe seasoned) with grilled romaine hearts, and sauteed broccoli.


----------



## roadless

I bought a beautiful London broil on a gift card, looking forward to that tonight. 
Getting tired of chicken.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was an old stand by dinner when you really don't feel like cooking a meal. Two packages of Ramen Noodles Shrimp,Lime and Habanero flavor with a can of chunked chicken breast. Fast and easy


----------



## vickinell

It is very cold today. I am making salmon patties, a big pot of beef soup, and a couple of chicken breasts in the crock pot. My lunches and dinners will be mostly done for the upcoming week.

I am making a new salad I found on Pinterest. Chopped Italian salad. Plus a chocolate sheetcake for my granddaughter's birthday.


----------



## newfieannie

fried dough gobs with leftover lamb gravy. food for the goddesses! I shouldn't have it because I'm on the ketogenic diet but I just can't resist fried dough every time I make a batch of bread. which is why I haven't made much bread lately.







i'll go out and run it off later. ~Georgia


----------



## bowslinger

Venison stew for supper tonite


----------



## MO_cows

Painted all day, too pooped to cook. A bucket of chicken for dinner.


----------



## happy hermits

Bacon and mushroom and cheese omelet, rye toast, applesauce. Busy day tapping few trees and cleaning rabbit cages.


----------



## susieneddy

andouille sausage with tomatoes and mushrooms over penne pasta with rye bread and wine


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEMON PEPPER SALMON COOKED IN THE MICRO GRILL WITH FRESH SALAD FOR DH & SMALL SALAD FOR MYSELF. MAYBE CANNED FRUIT LATER. SIMPLE QUICK & EASY WITH LITTLE CLEAN UP. FRUIT FOR SWEET TREAT LATER


----------



## Micheal

After days of ham and several variations using ham; I made goulash tonight. It hit the spot, hope it wasn't good just because it was different...


----------



## happy hermits

We are trying to eat food from other countries because of the Olympics (for grandson) Today we had Rabbit and pork Bratwurst. sauerkraut, spatzel applesause and potatoe pancakes.


----------



## MO_cows

Overdue to go grocery shopping but stretching the freezer and pantry. Tonight, beefy Spanish rice topped with fresh grated Colby jack cheese. With some corn on the side.


----------



## montysky

Meatloaf, mash potatoes with gravy, corn and a large glass of milk.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking smoked sausage with red beans and rice, and a side salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NO LEMON PEPPER SALMON FOR DH LAST NITE DUE TO A MIGRIANE, SO I'LL MCROGRILL IT TONITE WITH SM. SALAD & OPEN FROZEN MIXED VEGS. I'LL HAVE TO MAKE JELLO OR PUDDING FOR HIS SWEET TREAT.


----------



## happy hermits

OMG I know it is not dinner yet but had to share. I made biscuits for my grandsons shortcake tonite, I took warm biscuit and cold lemon marmalade my sister made and topped it off with vanilla greek yoguart. to die for.


----------



## Oregon1986

happy hermits said:


> We are trying to eat food from other countries because of the Olympics (for grandson) Today we had Rabbit and pork Bratwurst. sauerkraut, spatzel applesause and potatoe pancakes.


That is really neat


----------



## Chris

I'm about to sous vide chicken legs - girlfriend and I are trying to eat healthier, and together daily. 

After I sous vide them I'm going to finish them off under the broiler.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Having a pre-packed salad tonight. The lettuce comes with chopped chicken, sliced apples, half walnuts, pieces of chopped carrots, and shredded cheese.


----------



## happy hermits

We are having roast beef, mashed cauliflower,mixed frozen veggies.Poutine and strawberry shortcake.


----------



## doozie

I used the air fryer to make the flour tortilla shell on a form for a taco salad. Not bad, no mess.
Please explain sous vide, does the part that goes in the water actually heat the water?


----------



## Micheal

I ate a late lunch at a local diner - large chef's salad. Nothing for me tonight.... Wife wanted fries and a burger, easy and done.


----------



## MO_cows

I ended up home alone, so I am going to eat the last grapefruit and some multi grain toast with peanut butter and call it dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a frenched rack of pork, baked sweet potatoes, and garlic sauteed spinach.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WILL FINISH OFF THE LEMON PEPPER SALMON, ANOTHER SMALL SALAD &A SIDE OF BEANS OF SOMESORT...GOT PLENTY OF CANNED BEANS TO HOOSE FROM. TOM I THINK WE WILL WORK ON THE GREAT NORTHERN BEANS & LAST F THE CORNBREAD FRO LAST WEEK. NEED TO MAE SOME JELLO OR PUDDING FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK. AN EASY GRAM CRUST PIE SOUNDS GOOD TOO.


----------



## light rain

Last night was cod, 4 oz. of fried potatoes for DH (carb control) and coleslaw. I had a few more potatoes. DH has been having a smoothie of 8oz. of almond milk at night with Vega protein and greens, frozen blueberries and cinnamon. He likes something sweet and it agrees with his blood sugar level. Thursday pm I ll add back the vanillin. Sort of doing a science experiment...


----------



## doozie

Tonight's Special Valentines Day menu: Chili, and a toasted French roll. His request!


----------



## Micheal

Chili Con Carne for tonight, with Bisquick biscuits, was a last minute decision - only because nothing else sounded good....


----------



## Jlynnp

Having chicken breast stuffed with mushrooms, mozzarella and parmesan cheese then covered with a parmesan cheese cream sauce. Mashed potatoes to go with it and sliced strawberries for desert.


----------



## vickinell

Broccoli, baked sweet potato, and sautéed chicken livers with onion.

I ate a bunch of junk food today at class Valentines party and nacho bar furnished by our pto for lunch.


----------



## Oregon1986

doozie said:


> Tonight's Special Valentines Day menu: Chili, and a toasted French roll. His request!


Nothing more romantic than farts,lol


----------



## MO_cows

Still haven't made a grocery run but will have to soon. Tonight, salmon patties. The mashed potato version, using up the taters that came with the chicken. On the side, multicolor rotini pasta with petite peas from the freezer in a wannabe Alfredo sauce. White sauce with parm added.

I have been recycling leftovers very well lately, dad thinks I am starving the hens.


----------



## happy hermits

lasagna, tossed salad. garlic bread,strawberry short cake


----------



## alida

Worked late tonight so had some cereal and milk when I got home. Last night I made a new recipe, sheet pan porkchops with sweet potato and apple. The recipe was for four servings, but I made half a recipe and used a small sheet pan/cookie sheet. It tasted very very good - a definite keeper.


----------



## Chris

doozie said:


> Please explain sous vide, does the part that goes in the water actually heat the water?


Yes - the device will heat the water to a precise temperature and keep it there for however long you set it for - never over cooking, just continuous cooking. It's nice - but I've yet to experience a great steak cooked that way so I'm sure I've done something incorrectly.


----------



## Micheal

Toast for breakfast, tuna salad for lunch, and since DD and SIL are coming up later, meat-loaf, mashed potatoes, and a veggie or two for later.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is a finger food kind of night. I am making homemade buttermilk chicken strips and homemade french fries


----------



## Irish Pixie

Velveeta shells and cheese, and it's not by choice my dinner companion is my 7 year old granddaughter.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Velveeta shells and cheese, and it's not by choice my dinner companion is my 7 year old granddaughter.


Aww, once in a while some gooey Velveeta hits the spot. I buy a block every once in a while because my 70 something dad is probably just as big a fan as your 7 year old grandkid.


----------



## happy hermits

Left over Lasagna and strawberry shortcake and green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a dreary rainy foggy and yucky day, I'm fixin' cabbage, kielbasa and pasta, it shall be the bright spot on the horizon.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we made a big pot of lentils with ham in it and some cornbread. We had so much we took some over to one of our friends. Tonight another friend is having us over for dinner. She asked if we like lamb and of course we said yes. So I am guessing that is what we are having.


----------



## doozie

Brats with kraut, mac and cheese, and some sort of vegetable.


----------



## Micheal

Went from over 40 degrees early this AM to about 34 this afternoon and still going down..... to me that says SOUP, Yep, hamburger/veggie......


----------



## painterswife

Homemade pizza


----------



## MO_cows

Arroz con pollo - chicken and rice. I did it the hard way, cut up a whole chicken. But roasted chicken just sounded too bland tonight.


----------



## bowslinger

Blts and mac salad was our supper tonite


----------



## krackin

Fried onions and my own garlic sausage .


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is errand shopping, and date lunch day, and Chilis has sent another coupon for free queso, and since Mr. Pixie is obsessed with queso right now I know where we're eating.  

I'll make some kind of snack for later, maybe cheese and olives.


----------



## alida

I'm roasting a turkey and doing something with a pork roast too. Why? Because my freezer got unplugged when some stuff around it was moved and I didn't discover it for 2 1/2 days. Both the turkey and pork were at the bottom of the freezer and only partially thawed on top. There was still quite a bit of ice around the freezer edges so I'm sure they're okay, but not okay enough to refreeze. So turkey it is plus cranberry sauce from berries that did defrost completely. I had been eating from that freezer quite a bit over the last couple months,to use up stuff before it got freezer burn, so the losses weren't too bad. But, still annoyed at the waste.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Last night we made a big pot of lentils with ham in it and some cornbread. We had so much we took some over to one of our friends. Tonight another friend is having us over for dinner. She asked if we like lamb and of course we said yes. So I am guessing that is what we are having.


Well the lamb fell through so lobster and fish was eaten instead. I have never been a lobster fan because it felt like I was chewing rubber. Well that changed since the lobster they served was delicious. We also had grilled veggies and rice with mushrooms, onion and garlic.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NOTHING BUT LEFTOVERS AGAIN. WILL START SOMETHING NEW ON SUNDAY OR MONDAY. WILL FINISH OFF THE LEFTOVER MEAT, LEFTOVER FRUIT & LEFTOVER VEGS & WHAT EVER ELSE IS "LEFTOVER" IN THE FRIDGE. MONDAY WE WILL START ON SOMETHING NEW FROM THE FREEZER & PANTRY. ONLY BUYING A FEW OF THE BASIC ITEMS & PRODUCE THAT WE ARE OUT OF. TONS OF MEATS & SOUPS IN THE FRZR TO WORK ON THRU THE REST OF WINTER & INTO EARLY SUMMMER. ..IT'S A GOOD THING & WE ARE GRATEFUL TO HAVE IT AT HAND.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Was to busy af tired from getting in at 1 am yesterday from our trip so made something easy. Chicken (boneless) breasts browned and baked till falling apart in salsa Fresca and served shredded with tortillas, cheese, refried beans and some pan roasted broccoli.

Made a lot so having that tonight Too.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight I am making honey garlic chicken thighs over rice with mixed vegetables


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Sweetie sent me home with leftover duck and cherry sauce, so that is what I will eat tonight along with a few Brussels sprouts


----------



## painterswife

Sticky Chicken, stir fried vegetables and rasberry bars for desert.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner was skipped tonight. We had ham on baguettes for breakfast, then for lunch I had 3 jalapeno poppers and 3 panuchos and Susie had 1 Chile relleno and 1 salbutes. After that we stopped at a local bar where Margarita's were 2 for 60 pesos ( $ 3.24 ea)


----------



## montysky

Sausage peppers and onion over pasta with garlic bread.


----------



## Oregon1986

montysky said:


> Sausage peppers and onion over pasta with garlic bread.


Yummm


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's day to cook so it will be grilled meat, probably steak, and grilled veggies.


----------



## MO_cows

We have an annual chili fest with some of the family, it's today. Usually I make shredded beef or pork chili but I don't have time today, gotta finish painting up at the rental. So good old ground beef chili it is, and someone is bringing white chili and dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was BBQ'ed chicken drum-sticks and a pasta salad.... 
This AM was oat-meal been quite awhile since I've had it - with real maple syrup of course......
Left-overs for lunch and thinking maybe a roast for later - don't know yet????


----------



## krackin

Pizza night, dough is rising. I made fresh chorizo for it yesterday and have a garlic sausage sauce ready to go. I also made lemon garlic chicken a couple days ago so I'd have extra for alfredo pizza. I knew winter weather was coming and didn't know which would be better after plowing town roads. I got called at 2:30 AM and got done at 9:45 AM. We only got around 6" of snow, nice and dry, easy to clean up. Once home I had to get to the farm supply and needed pizza shrooms. I got bellas and artichoke hearts so alfredo pizza won this time around. 

Not too long ago I really didn't care much for white pizza until I started making my own. Once every 5 or 6 weeks is enough but I really do like building them. So, lemon garlic chicken, bellas, artichoke hearts, alfredo sauce, extra moz, maybe extra sharp cheddar. I may have ripe olives yet I doubt I need to use them.


----------



## alida

Today is Turkey day, the turkey that thawed partially when my freezer was unplugged for a couple days earlier this week. 12 pounds of turkey is a lot for a one person household, so I called some friends that live in the same condo building I do. I'll have six people sit down for dinner tonight, and everyone goes home with some leftovers. I'm keeping the carcass. I don't entertain as much as I would like and now I think this defrosted turkey was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Spaghetti with red sauce and italian sausage. Tossed salad.


----------



## doozie

Homemade soup, skillet chicken breasts in a mushroom,garlic,onion light white sauce, oven roasted seasoned cauliflower, and rolls. 
Yesterday was another story, mostly appetizers the whole day into dinnertime. Little bits of this and that.


----------



## vickinell

Finished up the salmon patties, broccoli, chopped Italian salad. I had bought some rosehip fruit spread I wanted to try so I fixed some buttered toast and it was yum. Unfortunately....I will be wanting to eat it often.


----------



## happy hermits

Roasted citrus chicken today mashed potatoes .green beans and applesauce.


----------



## bowslinger

Golish was for supper tonite


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight we're having Mr. Pixie's second most favorite meal- goulash. I've started making it with half hot sausage, and it's even better. I'll add a side salad.


----------



## Micheal

Last night's meal was bout 9:30PM and it was an omelet - ham, red onion, cheese, and potato topped with tomato slices.
Lunch today was Asian buffet, do like not having to cook.... wife not going to be home!


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is beer beef stew,yummm


----------



## vickinell

Three eggs fried in coconut oil and a salad.


----------



## happy hermits

Grandson up tonight so Chinese take out trying to eat different things because of Olympics,


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Chile Relleno combo
Black beans
Jarritos lime soda


----------



## Irish Pixie

Something with boneless skinless chicken thighs, maybe a simple pho.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had potato salad, black beans with bacon and onion mixed it and Argentinian Sausages on the grill


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Went foraging in the deep, dark unknown depths of a freezer this morning. Came up with a lamb shoulder whose label has become unreadable, though it looks just fine. I will probably throw it in the Instant pot with some broth, sautéed garlic, crushed tomatoes, fresh rosemary and whatever else is in the fridge that needs using up. I will fry up some cauliflower rice to go with it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SCROUNGING THRU THE FRIDGE FRZR & FOUND A BAG OF NOODLES I MADE A FEW MONTHS AGO, HAD 2 CANS OF CANNED CKN. FROM ALDI'S , 2 CONTAINERS OF ORGANIC LOW SODIUM CKN BROTH, ONION, CELERY, CARROTS ALSO FROM THE FRZR SO HAVE THAT ALL SIMMERING FOR THE REST OF THE AFTERNOON. SHOULD BE GOOD BY THIS EVENING. I'LL HAVE TO SCROUNGE UP SOME GOOD BREAD ITEMS TO SOAK UP THE JUICES AT THE BOTTOM OF THE BOWLS. CHERRY JELLO FOR SWEET TREAT WITH COOL WHIP.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday I took a turkey back and a lb. of ground turkey out of the freezer. I should have just disposed of the back. Made a soup with the back, the ground turkey, fresh garlic, carrots, Pensey's poultry spice and optimism. DH kept talking about "botulism" after supper so in the future "iffy" ingredients go in the trash... BTW, we are both relatively healthy today...


----------



## Nsoitgoes

light rain said:


> Yesterday I took a turkey back and a lb. of ground turkey out of the freezer. I should have just disposed of the back. Made a soup with the back, the ground turkey, fresh garlic, carrots, Pensey's poultry spice and optimism. DH kept talking about "botulism" after supper so in the future "iffy" ingredients go in the trash... BTW, we are both relatively healthy today...


Some men have no sense of adventure. Lol.


----------



## MO_cows

light rain said:


> Yesterday I took a turkey back and a lb. of ground turkey out of the freezer. I should have just disposed of the back. Made a soup with the back, the ground turkey, fresh garlic, carrots, Pensey's poultry spice and optimism. DH kept talking about "botulism" after supper so in the future "iffy" ingredients go in the trash... BTW, we are both relatively healthy today...


Soup sound good. Your DH sounds like he needs smacked upside the head. 

One time my DH didn't recognize what I was dishing up. He asked the obnoxious question, what's this crap. So I set his plate on the floor for the dog and let him find his own dinner. If someone cares enough to cook for you, you don't insult them! 

Tonight, spaghetti with clams. Just canned clans but with the juice, some garlic, lemon and butter, tasty. With a side salad of mozzarella pearls, grape tomatoes and slice olives in balsamic vinaigrette. Was all set for garlic bread to go with, but a bad dog stole my loaf of Italian bread off the counter while he was home alone yesterday.


----------



## happy hermits

Left overs tonight Chinese take out and or chicken and potatoes and gravy and green beans.


----------



## happy hermits

My husband does not complain about my cooking so much. A few times I have refused to cook for him afterwards. When he had to cook for himself I told him not to touch anything I had canned or frozen. Now if he does not like it he just suffers in silence. Mostly he does not like some veggies once in a while I put them in anyways.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Grilled cheese made with extra cheese and onions 
Sliced tomatoes 
Iced milk


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> Grilled cheese made with extra cheese and onions
> Sliced tomatoes
> Iced milk


I have been craving a grilled cheese sandwich made on seedtastic bread (Aldi) with jalapeno cheese slices, all melty and delicious. It may have to be tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## dsmythe

We had country fried cubed steak with onions, smothered in gravy, rice, crowder peas, and yeast rolls with "real cow butter", YUM YUM. MaMa loved it as well as I. Dsmythe


----------



## montysky

Was -20 today didn't catch what the wind chill was sooooo a nice cold weather food

Chicken and dumplings glass of milk .... then watching Television a nice mug of hot cocoa made with milk all of it hit the spot


----------



## Micheal

Took a 14 lb turkey out of the freezer couple days ago, finally thawed enough to put it in the oven today. 
Any guesses on what we'll be mainly eating for the next few days...  
I'm thinking that dressing, a veggie or two and the turkey will be tonight's meal; with plenty of left-overs for later.......


----------



## pixiedoodle

PORK STEAK COOKED IN THE MICRO GRILL, SMALL BAKED ITATO, VEGS TO YET BE FOUND IN THE FREEZER & CHERRY JELLO I DIDN'T GET MADE YESTERDAY. MITE TRY A NEW RECIPE FOR PEANUT BUTTER CHUNK CAKE.
ICE STORM AGAIN TO DAY COMING THIS AFTERNOON. LOTS OF HOT TEA FOR DH & DECAF COFFEE FOR MYSELF.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops that were run through the tenderizer, like a cube steak. Maybe panko breaded and air fried, or just plain in the skillet. We have to have applesauce with them either way. Leftover white rice, and some green beans.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, baked potatoes topped with chili and cheese. Green salad on the side.


----------



## vickinell

I am having my weekly chicken livers sautéed in butter and chopped onions with a baked sweet potato and Brussels sprouts. I have chicken bone broth cooking, chicken in the crock pot cooked. Chicken and dumplings has been sounding delicious


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight was pork roast with a portobella mushroom sauce


----------



## blanket

had chicken gizzards and mushrooms with golden mushroom soup cooked in a crock pot


----------



## happy hermits

Rabbit and pork Bratwurst and sauerkraut and corn . Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## happy hermits

How was the gizzards? My husband loves them. Me not so much. Maybe if I could find a new way to cook them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing BBQ pulled pork in the crock pot, I think the sides will be cauli rice and broccoli.


----------



## CountryMom22

Pork roast in the oven, salad already made in the fridge and made a chocolate cake for dessert. Should hit the spot on this cold, rainy night.


----------



## Micheal

Day 2 - turkey, with mashed potatoes, broccoli/cauliflower combo, and cranberry sauce for this evening. Should mention turkey sandwiches for lunch earlier........ Can't wait till Day 3 of that turkey.....


----------



## light rain

Whole trout cooked in butter. No additional salt or spices besides the butter. We also snacked on fresh cauliflower, broccoli, celery and carrots before the fish. We have 10 lbs. of Gerber cken qtrs. for us and animal food for DH to boil tonight 50 cents a lb.! My job is to relocate to freezing spot outside tonight . After the cougar video in Brookfield WI I may take a 9 mm with me. I would hate to hurt / kill a beautiful animal like that but the survival instinct is still intact...


----------



## blanket

happy hermits said:


> How was the gizzards? My husband loves them. Me not so much. Maybe if I could find a new way to cook them.


Gizzards were awesome, had them over noodles


----------



## Irish Pixie

blanket said:


> Gizzards were awesome, had them over noodles


My father in law's specialty was chicken gizzards and hearts, and they were delicious. Thank you for the memory, I'll have to make some.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Stuffed pork chops for DH and daughter, baked salmon for me, with steamed green beans and cranberry sauce.


----------



## MO_cows

Mmmm, trout. Haven't had it in forever. 

DH is still sick, he went to the doctor today and officially found out he has the flu. The "B" strain. So we had soup and grilled cheese for dinner.


----------



## Lisa in WA

MO_cows said:


> Mmmm, trout. Haven't had it in forever.
> 
> DH is still sick, he went to the doctor today and officially found out he has the flu. The "B" strain. So we had soup and grilled cheese for dinner.


Poor guy. Hope he feels better. And that you don’t get it.


----------



## MO_cows

Lisa in WA said:


> Poor guy. Hope he feels better. And that you don’t get it.


Amen to that. Me and dad had flu shot, DH didn't, so hopefully we can skate by. This flu has blessedly not come with the dreaded gastrointestinal distress, just deep fatigue, body aches, cough, fever and such. Yesterday, he said even his hair hurt!


----------



## alida

a new recipe, baked on a sheet pan. Chicken legs, cubed sweet potatoes and green beans covered with lemon, rosemary,garlic , a little olive oi plus a couple other seasonings and baked in a hot oven. My home smelled wonderful, and so did the hallway (I live in an apartment), according to the neighbours who went past my door at one point. Great leftovers for tomorrow


----------



## tlrnnp67

Had baked flounder topped with a mixture of crab meat, pine nuts, bread crumbs, minced garlic/carrots/onion, parmesan cheese, and butter plus a mixture of roasted vegetables on the side.

I just finished putting some bulgogi beef in the fridge to marinate for tomorrow.


----------



## happy hermits

We roasted pork with fennel, red onions and chantrelles. Baked potatoes with chive goat butter and beans.


----------



## light rain

MO_cows hope your DH gets feeling better soon! 
We're in the middle of an ice storm right now and I doubt there will be too much motivating outside tomorrow...


----------



## montysky

Elk stew pie/turnover, salad and milk very good! and later buttered pop corn in front of the television.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I haven't decided yet if I want to do steak tips (actually I'll cut up a London Broil) in the new Instant Pot (I ended up getting the 8 qt on the advice of a good friend and IP mentor) or Ruthenian mushroom soup on the stove top.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I haven't decided yet if I want to do steak tips (actually I'll cut up a London Broil) in the new Instant Pot (I ended up getting the 8 qt on the advice of a good friend and IP mentor) or Ruthenian mushroom soup on the stove top.


I ended up making beef tips in the Instant Pot, and annoying (but hopefully making her laugh too) Painterswife via Messenger. The beef was perfectly tender but not falling apart like it can in the slow cooker, and it only took about 30 minutes from prep to browning (same pot) and pressure cooking. I'm impressed.


----------



## Micheal

Day 3 of the turkey tale.... Tonight was turkey casserole being heavy on the turkey. 
Lunch was a hot turkey sandwich for the wife and a turkey, lettuce, tomato sandwich for me; again heavy on the turkey.
Tomorrow is the end of that turkey - making soup with the remains.....


----------



## bowslinger

We had turbans and chips


----------



## vickinell

Chicken and dumplings. I will serve it with a salad and homemade thousand island dressing and cornbread. I only eat thousand island dressing when I have dumplings and on Reuben sandwiches.

My sweet granddaughter took me out to dinner tonight I had chicken fried steak, salad, mashed potatoes corn and green beans and you can't forget the homemade biscuits


----------



## montysky

bowslinger said:


> We had turbans and chips


What are " turbans" sounds interesting.


----------



## MO_cows

Friday night dinner was take n bake pizza. DH is finally out of bed from the flu and we worked up at the rental after I got home from work. 

For tonight, I have some chicken leg quarters thawing out and oven fried chicken is the intention. I tried a Harps grocery recently, they had the Smart Chicken quarters for 99 cents.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a Mr. Pixie cook night (yay) so he'll be grilling cedar plank salmon, and romaine hearts. I'm either roasting root veggies or sauteing snow peas as a veggie.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is garlic onion chicken, baked potatoes and broccoli. Brownies for dessert.


----------



## krackin

Just put farm butternut in to bake, in a half hour or so I'll put in a sweet tater or two along with frozen farm corn. I had planned on baked herbed chops and needed corn flakes. I mix them with home bread crumbs and herbs for coating. I needed rubbing alcohol for giving livestock shots anyway so the trip out needed to be done and I figured I could use a few things for kimchee, etc.

I got to the store about 11 AM and it was packed. I managed to sashay, two step and dodge my way to produce section. No daikon. Fine, I'll get rye flour for black forest. No rye flour. None at all. Not even a space for it. Kewl. Cornflakes.

Right. Cornflakes are halfway down the aisle. Both ends are plugged up with passive aggressive unyielding wide people. I figured I better head over to get hotdogs before DOT showed up and recognized me. I'd have to flag traffic for a couple hours trying to get them out. 

Hotdogs, all you could want, can't get them though. 11:20 AM and somebody thought it was a good time to stock full coolers. Seeing as there was no room for product, it was decided to park the laden dollys right in front of the coolers. The cousins of the passive aggressive wide people had the dollys blocked in and they weren't to be moved. Bread for sammies while plowing town roads tomorrow.

Forget it, 3 bread delivery guys looking wild-eyed. The gluten may come undone at any moment.

Got extra chunky peanut butter and a couple knots on the back of my head. Seems this elderly gal thought I was going to grab the creamy she wanted. She took two just in case I showed up next week. Sooo....

....toothpaste. Empty aisle, shag a tube. Deodorant aisle empty was too, I guess that is because it is a luxury product. Rubbing alcohol.

I used dead reckoning and found the health and first aid dept. The rubbing alcohol was in the medical dept as I suspected. Pints. Whoopteedee. 

"Excuse me, you got this in gallons?"
"No sir, you need a gallon?"
May as well play it. 
"Still blew up yesterday." Then I remembered I needed preg tests to see if they work on pigs. 
" I need 5 pregnancy tests too." They were suddenly all so busy they didn't hear that. I noticed a couple wide people moving in grinning. My chunky peanut butter. Move to express checkout. 

Fried chops.


----------



## light rain

DH asked me to get the wok and we'll be having tofu, a little chicken and asst. veggie stir fry. He is good at this dish and when in the army and stationed in Thailand he paid no rent in the house that he and his buddies lived in. His contribution was food shopping and cooking.
*got to buy a small ****** lime tree to get going to supply leaves for cooking...

Tried to buy some limes to get the seeds to grow a couple of trees but the "lady" in Madison that I spoke with was such a cantankerous individual that I will just buy a tree on my own!


----------



## light rain

Krackin, yep that's ANY WM on a Sat. Try arriving at 7:00 am. It might work out better.


----------



## painterswife

Breaded shrimp, ceasar salad and lemon meringue for desetd


----------



## happy hermits

Enchiladas made from leftover pork roast, and apple sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby

Pinto beans, chicken breast Sammy and tater salad, 5 lemon cream cookies all warshed down with a tall cold glass of milk.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's grilling filet mignon, and I'm roasting parsnips, beets, turnips, and brussel sprouts in the oven.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

It's been cold, raining and miserable hereabouts the last few days so SO and I made a LOT of home made burritos yesterday. We used the Instant Pot to cook the black beans and used up all the leftover meats from the freezer to make the sauce. We kept a couple out for last night's dinner. OMG, they were scrumptious. Not sure on what we are eating tonight yet. Maybe short ribs.


----------



## doozie

Whole plain Chicken in the instant pot right now. I will use the broth to pour over my dogs food over the next few days, I have no plans for it. They get the neck and other stuff today. I use One Chicken breast for a new casserole using sour cream and cheese I saw online tonight. Chicken sandwiches for lunch tomorrow. What ever is left will mix with salsa and fixings for taco dinner tomorrow, and the remainder I share with the pups, or stuff Kong toys and freeze. They love Chicken day. I love easy meals.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken n dumplings tonight. I like both kinds of dumplings, the noodle-ish and the biscuit-ish. Usually go with biscuit type because they are easier. Gave them a sprinkle of paprika this time, it was good.


----------



## bowslinger

Grilled pork steaks and garlic butter noodles what we had for supper


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making two basil pesto pizzas with fresh garlic and mozzarella.


----------



## bowslinger

Grilled pork ribs and wife made mac n cheese


----------



## happy hermits

Meatloaf today and cauliflower ,French fries and fruit salad.


----------



## vickinell

Left over chicken fried steak, mashed cauliflower, baked asparagus with garlic, and small skillet of gravy. Delish.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lentils and brown rice


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is errand, shopping, and date lunch day- I'm not sure where we're going for lunch but there are a lot of errands today... 

Some kinda light snack for tonight, probably a sausage/cheese/olive plate.


----------



## happy hermits

First gallon of maple syrup done last night. We are having blueberry waffles, breakfast sausage and fruit salad.


----------



## Micheal

Something different, made Spanish Rice for tonight. Making Bisquick muffins for later; ran out of any sweet treats, gotta go shopping tomorrow..... where's that list.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had leftover Cabbage, Smoked Sausage and Noodles along with a made from scratch Angel Food Raspberry Cake with Whipped Cream. Yummy!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Ruthenian mushroom soup again, it was a big hit last time...


----------



## Evons hubby

Just got a request for chili.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I still have some leftover lamb shoulder, so that is going into the instant pot with some onion, carrot, celery, cabbage and stock to make "Final Leftover Soup". If any of it is leftover after tonight, the dogs will get to enjoy it. I am fed up of eating it by now. Frugal is great, but you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MAKING A NEW ITALIAN PASTA DISH WITH SAUSAGE, I'VE GOT ENOUGH STALE BUNS TO MAKE GARLIC TOAST, GOT SEVERAL PIECES OF CHUNKY PEANUT BUTTER YELLOW CAKE SO I'LL SERVE THAT TONITE AS WELL. I PUT THE REMAINING CAKE IN THE FRZR. I'LL MAKE A TINY TOSSED SALAD FOR DH.TO GO WITH HIS PASTA DISH.


----------



## CountryMom22

Chuck Wagon Casserole with a side salad. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Last couple of nights, just sandwiches and leftovers because we worked at the rental after our day shift. Tonight took a night off and made a tuna pie with some nice albacore tuna, cream cheese, cheddar, and the bisquick custard. Green beans and homemade pickled beets on the side. My last jar.


----------



## Micheal

Well, yesterday I took my "new" pressure cooker and attempted a boiled dinner - corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and red potatoes. Since I don't really like boiled dinners I made myself some coleslaw and a ham sandwich.... 
Anyway the DD showed up and between her and the wife a good portion of what I made disappeared, with raves all around. Sooo, experiment number one with my new toy was a success; onward to page 2 of my new personal cookbook.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a pot roast cooked in red wine with tators and onions in the Instant Pot.


----------



## Bret

Speed cooking for breakfast. I had a two week hankering for huevos rancheros. I picked up a jar of salsa and tortillas at a mini-mart last night. Warmed two tortillas and salsa in a skillet first, browned a couple of smoky links and fried two eggs sunny side up. Plated the tortillas, spooned on salsa and slid the eggs on both. Grated cheese on top and put in the oven to melt the cheese and warm the plate up. Served with whole wheat toast and strawberry jam and strong black coffee. Sweet, spicey, drippy, bitter roasted goodness. Washed dishes as I went and made time for a piano and violin workout minute. That's a lot in 20 minutes before getting ready for work.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Tonight I am going to have one of the burritos SO and I made last week. Because I restrict my carbs, "my" burritos were made with low carb tortillas and only a small amount of black beans, with a correspondingly larger proportion of meat and cheese. I will do a side salad to go with.


----------



## MO_cows

Kielbasa, potato and onion skillet dinner. With corn on the side.


----------



## happy hermits

Busy day so it was blt on rye bread and a jar of ham bean soup from the shelf


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making a pot roast cooked in red wine with tators and onions in the Instant Pot.


The roast was seriously good, and if you're on the fence about an Instant Pot (or the like) buy it, it's worth the money just to make pot roast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Anything that can be cooked on the grill or wood stove, my power has been out due to a severe snow storm since 7 am and isn’t likely to be back on soon. 

I’m eating a fried egg sandwich right now.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> The roast was seriously good, and if you're on the fence about an Instant Pot (or the like) buy it, it's worth the money just to make pot roast.


Isn't the Instant Pot just like a Rice Cooker. We have one that acts like a crock pot, sautes meat, keeps items warm, steams veggies and cooks all types of rice.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was burgers on the grill, extra crispy fries and a salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Isn't the Instant Pot just like a Rice Cooker. We have one that acts like a crock pot, sautes meat, keeps items warm, steams veggies and cooks all types of rice.


It does all that (or the one I bought does) plus it pressure cooks- last night's roast took 70 minutes.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> It does all that (or the one I bought does) plus it pressure cooks- last night's roast took 70 minutes.


Okay ours doesn't do the pressure cooker thing. Both are handy pots to have


----------



## Irish Pixie

The power has been on and off all day, there is a state of emergency in our county and a travel ban on any local and county road in our town, and Mr. Pixie is required to go to work. He made it, it took an hour when it usually takes 15 minutes, but he's there. And now that they have him in their evil clutches (he's actually one of the evil that clutches) they aren't going to let him come home until his replacement is in the building, in other words, he will not be home tonight. So I'm making myself a pot of shrimp pho with red rice noodles. Yum. I can make it on the stove top or the wood stove.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to do a take on sushi for dinner, seared grilled ahi tuna and wasabi sauce with ginger basmati rice. I think grilled asparagus as well.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was quite a trip - no power for over 10 hours. Didn't want to open fridge or freezer so it was mostly canned goods and whatever was in the pantry.... Thank goodness for manual can openers!!!!!!!  Even went as far as to melt snow so we could have some coffee...
This AM all is normal - and no I don't know what's for later - see normal!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had tuna fish and another salad. 

Hope Mr. Pixie makes it back home


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had tuna fish and another salad.
> 
> Hope Mr. Pixie makes it back home


He made it home about 45 minutes ago, thanks for asking.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> He made it home about 45 minutes ago, thanks for asking.


Thanks for letting us know he made it home safe and sound.


----------



## vickinell

I am having leftovers. I am going to cook some ham burger patties for next weeks lunch.

I got a Schlotzsky’s coupon in the mail...two for the price of one, think I will buy them for two days of lunch for next week. 

I get so tired of packing lunches. I usually pack them Sunday night for the whole week.

I made Keto empanadas last week, they we’re pretty good but the cheesy dough was too hard and time consuming.(and exspensive, it also used almond flour). I will try just regular dough next time. They freeze well, I still have several in the freezer.


----------



## montysky

Last nigh... Tuna melts with oven fries and cold milk


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Last night was chicken cacciatore with portobello mushrooms. Tonight salad with a meat & cheese burrito


----------



## Micheal

Ended up making ham and cheddar cheese Calzones for yesterday's evening meal; not bad if'n I do say so myself..... 
DD and SIL coming up later today, got a request for rice pudding. I've got all I need to make it just seems a strange request as usually it's a main course not a dessert that is requested.. 
Specially since I was thinking of getting pizza later so I wouldn't have to cook! Does rice pudding go with pizza????


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Ended up making ham and cheddar cheese Calzones for yesterday's evening meal; not bad if'n I do say so myself.....
> DD and SIL coming up later today, got a request for rice pudding. I've got all I need to make it just seems a strange request as usually it's a main course not a dessert that is requested..
> Specially since I was thinking of getting pizza later so I wouldn't have to cook! Does rice pudding go with pizza????


Homemade rice pudding goes with everything.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling ginormous bone-in pork chops, and I'm making a couple things to go with them but I'm not sure what at this point.


----------



## doozie

Split pea and ham soup with a warmed French loaf for lunch. Homemade KFC bowls for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HEATED UP & USING UP SOME COOKED MIXED TYPES OF PASTA & NO SALT SPGTY SAUCE I MADE EARLIER LAST WK. WE TOOK ADVANTAGE OF 80/20 HAMBURGER ON SALE FOR $1.99 A POUND TODAY & GOT 5 LBS. I'LL MAKE BURGERS WITH PART OF IT & MEAT LOAF IN BIG PATTYS WITH THE REST OF IT. SHOULD GET US THRU FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS. THINK I STILL HAVE A FEW QUARTER LB. BAGGIES OF HAMBURGER OUT IN THE FRZR FROM THE LAST SALE. MAYBE I'LL MAKE UP SOME STUFFED PEPPER FILLING WITH SOME OF IT AS WELL. I THINK WE ARE GOOD ON MEAT VARIETIES FOR QUITE A WHILE NOW.


----------



## vickinell

I boiled some cauliflower just like I would potatoes. Drained them, mashed them and then added all the ingredients for potato salad. Tasted goooood.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight, browned and braised in oj, garlic, ginger, soy sauce. With a veggie blend and bread n butter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pixie daughter 1 was near our favorite poke restaurant and treated us to two Ahi tuna bowls. This may be my new favorite food, so good. 

So last night's dinner plan is now on for tonight- ginormous pork chops and sides.


----------



## happy hermits

We have had power on and off for days. We celebrated having power last night. Turkey, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, apple and cranberry sauce.


----------



## happy hermits

Because we live in a town where they found pfoa in the water we had bottled water ahead. We melted snow for animals. We made coffee on the stove we ate home canned food and egg sandwiches. No bread machine though we survived. Oh we do not have pfoa in our water. They gave out free bottled water to anyone who lived in our town. We stock piled some.


----------



## Micheal

Mac & Cheese with ham and broccoli for last night's meal. 
The other night's request for rice pudding went OK, tried making it in the pressure cooker. DD and SIL thought it good, not to sweet. Wife didn't like it - to sweet. Me, hey it's rice pudding and I made it sooooo it was "great"! 
Breakfast this AM 3 eggs over easy, toast, and OJ........
Later today ?????? who knows?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch and errands day, I don't know where we're going to eat yet tho.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I still have leftovers in the freezer: burritos and chicken cacciatore. I will probably eat one or the other tonight. I have some frozen Brussels sprouts or salad fixings, so either way will be good.

I need to empty out my upright freezer because I know there are some home prepared "TV" meals in there that need using up.


----------



## doozie

Today I made greens for the first time, and ate them for lunch, saved some for tomorrow. I had them this summer at a BBQ place and fell in love. 
Tonight is green beans,leftover mashed potatoes, and hamburgers.


----------



## dsmythe

I cooked country cut spare ribs part of the way yesterday and finished them up today in the oven soaked in cola, drained and broiled with "Sweet Baby Rays" BBQ sauce. Baked sweet "taters". Deep fried okra or "Okrey" as we say down here in the south east(Georgia)
Mama loved it......me too.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight. Made a little side dish with rice, peas, butter and parmesan.


----------



## light rain

Haddock cooked in unsalted butter in an old cast iron pan and corn. DH is having an apple and some Swiss cheese. I may do the same.

Doozie what type of greens did you cook? I keep picking up the packet of Senposai Oriental Greens seeds pkt. and wishing for spring. It's snowing as I type...


----------



## doozie

I picked up a bag of Glory Mixed Greens from Walmart, it said it could contain collard, mustard, turnip (Bag noted it could have some or a combination of the greens) I cooked them in vegetable broth with a chopped onion and garlic.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's spitting snow and rather miserable, I have no idea what to cook... Hopefully inspiration strikes soon.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> It's spitting snow and rather miserable, I have no idea what to cook... Hopefully inspiration strikes soon.


Hey, that's my line!!!!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak, potato salad from scratch, corn, small salad, puddingwith cool whip.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Well, I got hungry yesterday afternoon so made a keto muffin with a fried egg. After that I wasn't hungry for the rest of the day, so it is definitely the chicken cacciatore for dinner tonight. I will probably do some fried cauliflower "rice" with it.


----------



## happy hermits

I made a big batch of sauce in the electric turkey roaster for canning. Dinner was home made ravoli from freezer,tossed salad and apple sause.


----------



## doozie

Many stores have corned beef on sale right now. I picked up a few little cuts for the freezer. I will be making corned beef hash with one later on today. No idea what's for dinner though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making cheater seafood paella, easy and tasty.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was pot roast, roasted potatoes, and carrots. Got enough meat left-overs for tonight adding another veggie or two.
One of our local markets also has corned beef on sale ($1.49 a lb). Picked up 3; two for the freezer, one for Sat - DD and wife want a boiled dinner.
Gee now all I have to figure out is what I'm going to have Sat - not a clue - not a fan of boiled dinners, sooo??


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Found some tarragon chicken while I was sorting through a freezer, so I will be having that with some sauteed red bell pepper tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

I was sick Monday and Tuesday s no food for me. Since I slept most of those days I have no idea what Susie had. I finally came around and had some Ramen one day, mac and cheese with canned chicken breast another day for dinner. I hate being sick...lol


----------



## no really

susieneddy said:


> I was sick Monday and Tuesday s no food for me. Since I slept most of those days I have no idea what Susie had. I finally came around and had some Ramen one day, mac and cheese with canned chicken breast another day for dinner. I hate being sick...lol


Sorry to hear that you were sick!! Hope you're feeling better and eating again.


----------



## MO_cows

Went grocery shopping last night, now I have fresh produce again and good ingredients for cooking. But by the time I get home and put everything away, no time to cook so a take n bake pizza it was. Today went off the rails. I was called away from my regular work to work on a float for the "Snake Saturday"parade this Saturday. Then went to the rental and did my final cleaning, I was too pooped to cook. Sandwiches, self service.

Tomorrow night we will eat some real food, honest! I'm leaning toward chicken marsala and have some nice leaf lettuce to spin out and have green salad for a side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking about a Cajun seasoned chicken sausage and veggie skillet and a salad.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Going to visit SO today, so no telling what will be on the menu, other than deliciousness. Nothing sexier than a man who knows his way around the kitchen.


----------



## susieneddy

no really said:


> Sorry to hear that you were sick!! Hope you're feeling better and eating again.


Thank you and I am feeling better now. Must have been one of those 24 hour bugs going around down here.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was a busy day for us. We had to meet a woman who was helping us renew our health insurance for another year. It went quicker than we thought so that is always good. It is much easier to pay her since she has all of the forms and puts everything into Spanish for us.
We had a quick bite to eat chicken tenders and potato wedges at Sams Club. After getting everything renewed went back to Sams Club then to Costco to do some shopping. We stopped and had an early dinner at the local brewery. Susie had three smoked beef with a avocado puree tacos and I had a tuna carpaccio with mixed veggies and 3 crispy thin red onion rings. Of course we had to have some of their APA cerveza.


----------



## light rain

DH has rice, fresh garlic, fresh lemon grass, green onions, sliced fresh ginger, white rice and baby bok choi in the Instant Pot right now. I'll cook a salmon burger to go with it. I'll make some tea from the leafy parts of the lemon grass later. I have new found respect for the sharpness of lemon grass leaves. About 6 weeks I ran my fingers down a leaf. Oh gosh what a deep cut!


----------



## bowslinger

Deer steak mashed potatoes and mac salad for supper tonite


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Well, it's beef burritos with sour cream, salsa and a side salad tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was comfort food night. We had meatloaf, baked potatoes and sauteed some yellow crookneck and zucchini squash.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie planned and will cook supper, I had nothing to do with it, we are having grilled Nathan's hotdogs, green tots (tator-like tots made of broccoli- which are actually pretty tasty) and something.


----------



## doozie

Today is another whole chicken day. I cut one breast for Chicken Marsala tonight. We will have with Asparagus cut in 1/4 inch pieces (did this last night and steamed it, can eat with a spoon in a bowl) but I will add some mushrooms and onions and sauté the rest of the pkg of fresh Asparagus, and also a side of Mushroom Tortellini. 

Into the pressure cooker went the rest of the chicken. Not sure if I will have soup or chicken and dumplings with the meat tomorrow. Making bone broth right now.
(Dogs got their scraps too)


----------



## bowslinger

We had a beef chuck roast I cooked on wood stove plus spuds and onions cooked with the roast


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Chuck roast here, too. Sweetie put it into a marinade of Cabernet, dry sherry, fresh thyme, dried spicy oregano, parsley, and a little sage, with a bay leaf yesterday afternoon. This afternoon we put it into a 400F oven for 15 minutes, then lowered the temp to 175F for "quite some time". Probably about 4 or so hours. It was fork tender yet still only cooked to medium. Much deliciousness. He had a baked potato, I had a salad. We shared the leftovers, so I will have at least three meals worth for next week's dinners/the freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing baked chicken leg quarters with garlic, basil, and cherry tomatoes. A couple of veggies to be named later.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's planned boiled dinner was put off till Mon.
Did take a 5lb pot roast yesterday and made shredded beef with it. That on hoggie style rolls and a pasta salad was a hit with the group that came later on..... luckly they left just enough for today's lunch. 
As normal - don't have a clue for later tonight........


----------



## doozie

Decided on Chicken and dumplings for dinner, I am a lifetime Bisquick dumpling lover, but I found a recipe that uses Aunt J Buttermilk pancake mix for dumplings, so I'm going to try it tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, strip steak. Had to broil them, I forgot we were out of charcoal. With green salad, baked potatoes and asparagus.

Tonight, pot roast. Onions, carrots and mushrooms cooked in with the roast, mashed potatoes and gravy from that rich cooking liquid-red wine and beef broth.


----------



## krackin

This pot roast theme is really appetizing! I just love me some chuck pot roast. Nothing says 'home' better than that. 

Typical Sunday. Onion, sweet red pepper, white shrooms, garlic sausage pizza. Maybe black olives, may not be room. Home sketti sauce for that, 'spect I'll use a little salsa too to give that South Western flair, love that. Cheese will be a store blend which I find is OK yet I'll back it up with xtra sharp cheddar slices which works so well with the sneaked in salsa. A little fresh cilantro would be great, not here, not for a few months.


----------



## alida

perogies with a bit of sour cream and a big serving of cold pickled red cabbage from a Polish deli. I treated myself to some fresh raspberries for dessert.


----------



## bowslinger

Wife and kids had cheese pizza I had stromboli and chicken wings


----------



## happy hermits

We had roast chicken with mustard and pineapple jam glaze. Baked potatoes with goat chive butter. Cooked carrots and applesauce.


----------



## Micheal

Ahh, last night was an easy one; grilled ham and cheddar cheese sandwiches.....
Tonight the wife's, DD's, and who ever else shows up boiled dinner. Going to compare a real "boiled dinner" to the corned beef and cabbage I did in the pressure cooker a week or so ago. 
Me? I'm sure I'll find something to eat - just don't know what yet......


----------



## Micheal

alida said:


> perogies with a bit of sour cream and a big serving of cold pickled red cabbage from a Polish deli. I treated myself to some fresh raspberries for dessert.


The perogies - were they homemade????
I personally haven't made them in a long time....


----------



## alida

they were hand made by the family that owns the deli. I can't make them,and doubt I ever will when they do it so well and for a reasonable cost. I bought two type, potato/sauerkraut and potato,bacon,onion and froze some of both for another meal.


----------



## pixiedoodle

STUFFED RED BELL PEPPERS TONITE WITH RICE & HAMBURGER, ONIONS ETC. WILL USE UP THE LAST CAKE MIX , NO MATTER WHAT FLAVOR IT IS, ASSUMING I HAVEN'T ALREADY. IF NO CAKE MIX I'LL MAKE A CHEESE CAKE IN A GRAM CRUST & USE WHATEVER FRUIT I HAVE...THINK I HAVE FRESH STRAWBERRYS...GOOD COMBO. I'LL PULL A PORK ROAST OUT OF THE FRZR T THAW FOR LATER IN THE WEEK.


----------



## doozie

Today I am trying new things. Quinoa, plain. I have never had it before. 
I am also trying hash browns using radishes in place of potatoes. They supposedly loose their bite when you cook them. I've seen lots of you tube videos that give them as well as other veggies as a carb replacement. I'm just curious.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

doozie said:


> Today I am trying new things. Quinoa, plain. I have never had it before.
> I am also trying hash browns using radishes in place of potatoes. They supposedly loose their bite when you cook them. I've seen lots of you tube videos that give them as well as other veggies as a carb replacement. I'm just curious.


Let us know how the radish hash browns work out. I have used them roasted as a side instead of roast potatoes, cut into dice and fried as a breakfast side, added to stews and also into burritos. I like them. They don't taste all that "potato-ey" but they are a very acceptable substitute. And yes, cooking takes away the bite.

I am thinking of another meat burrito tonight (made with a low carb tortilla) with a cheese and sour cream topping. I will have a small side salad with it.


----------



## susieneddy

The other day we took a ham bone out of the freezer and soaked some navy beans. Needless to say we had ham and beans for a few nights. We finished off the meat loaf and mac/cheese with chicken breast. We had friends over yesterday and she brought over some sandwiches. We had chips, salad, bean dip, homemade salsa and some beers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I woke up in the early morning with a splitting headache and an upset stomach, it went downhill from there. I feel a bit better so I'm going to make some wonton soup.


----------



## bowslinger

Tonite we had fryed yellow squish from last years garden that we froze and rabbit sausage


----------



## light rain

We had skinless chicken thighs, sautéed fennel and Yoder's egg noodles. DH had an Out Shine bar afterwards. Pruned the little mulberry tree that a bird planted underneath the big pine trees. I will transplant to a sunny place in another 6 weeks. By Providence I discovered that oxalic acid is in a lot of our diet. Not good if you're prone to kidney issues and gout. 

The fennel has no oxalic acid and is suppose to have diuretic value. It tasted good just cooked in unsalted butter imo. (Working on the humble)


----------



## MO_cows

Leftovers tonight, chicken marsala, salad, asparagus. 

Tomorrow, leaning toward shrimp and sausage jambalaya.


----------



## Evons hubby

Ground up the last of last weeks roast beef, made a pot of slumgullion with it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tons of errands today including allergy testing (been off all meds for three days) and a trip to the DMV to renew my license. 

I'm eating leftover soup from last night (delicious) and two pieces of sprouted grain toast. I'm hoping my stomach remains settled so I can have a nice lunch out.

Supper will depend on when we eat lunch.


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Ground up the last of last weeks roast beef, made a pot of slumgullion with it.


Ahhhh, O.K. what's slumgullion?????


----------



## Micheal

Last nights "boiled" dinner went well, or so I've been told. The big difference between this and it done in the pressure cooker is the texture of the cabbage. They preferred the "boiled" cabbage - it was firmer..... Who woulda thought?
Me I had a 1/2 pound burger and coleslaw. 
Tonight left-overs for the wife and for me, I'm leaning for a tuna salad - as usual time will tell!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I am going to spend most of the day making soap imbeds and bars, so will probably just have an omelette for dinner. I know I have onion, bell pepper, bacon, cheese to put in it. I'll rummage around in the fridge for any other bits and pieces.


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Ahhhh, O.K. what's slumgullion?????


slumgullion is one of my childhood comfort foods. Cheap, easy and quick. It's a combination of canned tomatoes, onion, mushrooms, garlic, ground beef, and pasta. I substituted last weeks leftover roast beef for the browned ground beef. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/19347/slumgullion/


----------



## vickinell

We called it goulash. Minus the mushrooms. I get hungry for it with cornbread. I now add pickled jalapeño juice to mine.


----------



## Evons hubby

vickinell said:


> We called it goulash. Minus the mushrooms. I get hungry for it with cornbread. I now add pickled jalapeño juice to mine.


It's very similar but minus the Italian seasonings and bay leaves.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a pot roast in the Instant Pot with all the fixin's.


----------



## susieneddy

We bought some hamburgers and shrimp for those I want an easy meal to make. Last night's dinner was hamburger and crispy french fries. For lunch today we had shrimp tacos, black bean dip and chips


----------



## vickinell

It is dangerous reading these posts. I am having my usual Wednesday night meal of chicken livers, baked sweet potato, and Brussels sprout, but tomorrow it's going to be goulash. I can see a pot roast in my future also.


----------



## bowslinger

Tonite we had tacos


----------



## susieneddy

vickinell said:


> It is dangerous reading these posts. I am having my usual Wednesday night meal of chicken livers, baked sweet potato, and Brussels sprout, but tomorrow it's going to be goulash. I can see a pot roast in my future also.


I love chicken livers and haven't had them in a while. We buy chicken livers to feed to our 3 dogs. They devour them up but still manage to eat the dry food we mix it with. We buy 8 kilos (17.64 lbs) for $ 3.44 USD every two weeks.

Almost forgot. We had the last of the ham and beans with cornbread and homemade pickle relish


----------



## happy hermits

Left over Lasagna and tossed salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Sausage and shrimp jambalaya got pushed back to tonight. Last night, dad did taco Tuesday and also me and DH showed the rental house, so we just had sandwiches and popcorn when we got home.


----------



## Elffriend

Last night we had fried chicken, mashed potatoes and peas. Tonight it's spaghetti with meatsauce, salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to attempt stuffed green peppers in the Instant Pot. It no longer scares me when it ticks.


----------



## Micheal

Let us know how your stuffed peppers turn out.....
Tonight an easy meal - grilled ham & cheddar cheese sandwiches with tomato soup......


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I have a bunch of stuff to do tonight so I grabbed a can of tuna, mixed it with mayo and a chopped avocado. Not elegant, but it hit the spot.


----------



## krackin

Home fries and kielbasa. Easy after 2 days road treatment. I worked in a loaf of anadama sour dough.


----------



## vickinell

Goulash, cornbread, and green salad with balsamic dressing. I had it for dinner and froze 4 containers for the future.


----------



## bowslinger

We had grilled bbq chicken and garlic noodles


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was takeout from Thai Bistro. We got the combo for two which included 4 spring rolls, Pad Thai with Shrimp and Green Curry Chicken. The owners know us so they made it hot for us...damn it was good


----------



## Oregon1986

We had tacos tonight


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Let us know how your stuffed peppers turn out.....
> Tonight an easy meal - grilled ham & cheddar cheese sandwiches with tomato soup......


I cooked them for 20 minutes and the peppers were at the almost falling apart stage, next time I'll try 17-18 minutes. The meat mixture was moist, and overall very good. 

Today I'm making goulash with a mixture of hamburger and hot Italian sausage.


----------



## nehimama

Today's culinary delight: Inside Out Cabbage Roll Skillet.

A pound of ground round browned with diced onion and celery and garlic. Toss in a bag of coleslaw mix from the produce section at the grocery store. (Because who the heck wants to shred all that cabbage by hand???) Add in two cans of diced tomatoes with garlic and onion (or try stewed tomatoes). Season to taste with Oregano, Basil, Salt, and Pepper. Simmer until cabbage is tender, then enjoy.










It needs some nice, fresh, crusty bread to go with it, and I'm making some now.


----------



## nehimama

At 2:30 this afternoon, I decided I wanted fresh homemade bread to go with my supper. I took it out of the oven at 4:30.

Yes, it is that easy!


----------



## doozie

Hubby and I have been feeling icky for the past few days, no cooking going on here. Went out today to our favorite BBQ place, so nice to enjoy a meal after days of picking at our plates. Sandwiches for dinner tonight.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Sweetie is cooking pork chops in a wine sauce tonight. No idea what sides he has planned.


----------



## MO_cows

We are going out. DS and DDIL meeting us at the local place. Friday night special is fried walleye. Do I want that or hand made tenderloin? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Hubby and I have been feeling icky for the past few days, no cooking going on here. Went out today to our favorite BBQ place, so nice to enjoy a meal after days of picking at our plates. Sandwiches for dinner tonight.


I'm glad you're feeling better, I had a 24 hour something and I don't want the other horrible norovirus that is going around.

BBQ, yum. Now I'm craving it, we'll have to stop in at Dinosaur BBQ next time we're in Syracuse.


----------



## bowslinger

Tonite we had Hamburger patties stewed tomatoes and leftover mac and cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's shopping, errand, and date lunch day, and Mr. Pixie wants to go to a home show. 

I have no idea where or what we'll be eating...


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Last nights pork chops were delicious. He cooked them in a mix of red wine and Rotel. When almost cooked he added sautéed mushrooms, reduced the sauce, added sour cream. Replaced the chops in the pan, put a generous amount of sour cream and Parmesan cheese on top and let the cheese melt. Served with a side salad.

Today we are going to a St. Patrick's day festival in town, so we will eat out. Probably street food.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had a get together with people we met 3 yrs ago when we came to Mexico for a visit. Some are snowbirds while others live here full time like us. Susie smoked some pork, potatoes and onions (cooked in a Dutch Oven with charcoal) Beans with bacon in it, Johnsville Mini Smokies in a BBQ sauce, chips and homemade salsa, garlic dill pickles, two types of olives. other people brought dessert, salads and coleslaw. We had 14 people over and we have enough leftovers to feed everyone again.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is a huge boneless chicken breast cut into thin strips, green peppers, onions and mushrooms, and grape tomatoes in the frying pan served over white rice.


----------



## vickinell

I am having cauliflower nachos with grass fed extra browned ground beef and onions on top, and a green salad on the side.


----------



## krackin

I've got baked red kidney beans on. 

A couple hours ago I realized I had no water. I still had crucial errands and chores to be done so I let it ride. Predicted low for early AM is 2*. I'll be 8 below most likely. I have enough drawn water, winter habit, to get through till tomorrow warm up when I'll have to shovel snow away from the pump house. No big deal, just means Saturdee night bath is either out of Black Brook or a tea cup as usual.


----------



## alida

Thai food, ordered in. I woke up today to lots of sunshine which made me decide to do a blitz of house keeping. After all that work I'll be darned if I'm going to mess up the kitchen tonight by actually cooking!


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for two tonight, dad went to a church dinner with his lady friend. So I made a one dish wonder with pork chops I am calling Pork Chops Italienne. Mushrooms, onion, garlic, tomatoes, and some tiny whole green beans put in at the end to get tender crisp.

We are having brunch at the Chinese buffet in the next town tomorrow. Ease into it with egg drop soup and Chinese food makes an excellent breakfast/brunch. Sounds like there will be 8 or 9 of us going.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We picked up flank steak pinwheels, which I will sear on a grill pan and finish in the oven, and Mr. Pixie is having fresh pasta and spicy red sauce sauce side, and we're both having a mixed green salad.


----------



## light rain

Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage. The beef is already in the Intant Pot.


----------



## happy hermits

Corned beef,cabbage, carrots,potatoes,johnny cake goat butter,and vanilla ice cream with cream de minth. It was a perfect dinner and shared with family.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're having grilled thick cut pork loin chops, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and grilled scallions and asparagus.

ETA: The chops will be seasoned with a mixture of Famous Dave's rib rub and Slap Your Mama. Yum.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we had leftovers (pork, salad, potatoes/onions and cole slaw) Still have plenty left


----------



## doozie

VIckinell, I just looked up cauliflower nachos, I will bet trying that out soon!
Today I will be trying out half a recipe of baked beans in the pressure cooker, steak on the grill for hubby and a pork chop for me.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Yesterday I had coconut fried shrimp, SO had steak while we were down town for the St. Patrick's day festivities. Tonight is a family dinner at Kilkenny's, an Irish Pub. I will have their steak with veggies and mushrooms.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, meat loaf, corn pudding, and cottage cheese with grape tomatoes. The loaf and pudding taste good together plus they cook the same time and temp.


----------



## bowslinger

Tonite we had squirrel gravey and homemade biscuits plus egg noodles


----------



## happy hermits

Left overs so it was boiled dinner all over again.


----------



## vickinell

Barbecued chicken, broccoli, and tossed green salad...froze 3 other portions of chicken.


I have been wondering how those radish hash browns turned out.


----------



## alida

last night was ribs baked with some Braswells Apple salsa, a gift from friends travelling in Georgia last year. I believe that some of the Braswells products are available here in Canada now and I'll certainly look for more. That salsa was delicious with just enough heat for my taste. I made coleslaw too, and there were fresh grapes for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the day for our corned beef and cabbage, I make mine with rutabaga, turnips, and parsnips along with a few potatoes.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is spaghetti and meatballs, side of green beans and toasted French rolls.
I enjoyed the radish hash browns, hubby took a teensy bite and had no opinion LOL.
I sliced very thin and they still held some texture. Maybe I'd slice in a match stick next time. I can see adding them to other dishes too.


----------



## Elffriend

We did corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for St. Patrick's Day. Yesterday was Salisbury steak with onion gravy and mashed potatoes. The carbavores have been eating a lot of potatoes lately. Tonight it's chicken & broccoli with cheese sauce served over penne pasta.


----------



## Micheal

Barring computer problems  let's see what's being served at my house..... 
Spent the weekend eating roasted chicken and assorted sides.
Right now I'm making chicken/veggie soup for tonight. Should be done in another 20 minutes or so.......
Just the broth was great - had a cup this afternoon for something different.


----------



## light rain

We're having small amt. of corned beef on seeded rye bread for supper. I would love to heap on the beef but sodium in the beef and the rye bread is prohibitive. Maybe some thinly sliced onions too.

I really like rye bread toasted for breakfast with a little butter.Picture the cartoon dog from years ago after he got the dog biscuit...


----------



## MO_cows

Tuna pie tonight, with peas on the side. When I was a kid, one of our standard meals was fish sticks, Mac n cheese and peas. To this day I like peas with fish. But those fish sticks I used to relish, ewwww.


----------



## alida

MO_cows said:


> Tuna pie tonight, with peas on the side. When I was a kid, one of our standard meals was fish sticks, Mac n cheese and peas. To this day I like peas with fish. But those fish sticks I used to relish, ewwww.


those fish sticks! Mom used to bake a bunch of them for our large family on Fridays once or twice a month. When I was older she told me that the best thing about fish sticks was that they were identical - no arguments among the children about who got the biggest ones. In case you're wondering...the other Fridays were also fish meals; cod with a lemon/dill sauce. I still enjoy making that dish - but now I don't wait for Fridays to do so.


----------



## susieneddy

The last of the leftovers


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was going to make bubble and squeak, but there aren't enough leftovers (I'll make the root veggies into a hash for breakfast) so I found a one pot pasta with tuna recipe that looks good. I'll add a side salad and call it good.


----------



## light rain

I STILL like those fish sticks. Loved to dip them in catsup. Growing up creamed corn and mashed poatatoes were on the plate with them. Haven't bought them in ages though because of sodium level and additives...


----------



## doozie

Tonight I'm making a cabbage,onion,garlic, a few pieces of bacon to saute it all and kielbasa dish, add a bit of cooked corkscrew pasta in the end. I can never make just a little so I'll be enjoying it for a few days. I may bake something for dessert (rare event here) that involves chocolate.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

So many leftovers from the last few days I will be eating them the rest of the week, I think. Tonight I think I'll finish off the coconut fried shrimp with some filet beans on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

No idea what dinner will be tonight. We have to meet a lady (Head of Chelem Apoyo organization) at noon to give her some money to sponsor a child that goes to school in Chelem. This is our 2nd year helping out. It cost us 2100 pesos ( $ 112.00 USD) and that covers his whole school year. Most kids drop out early since their parents can't afford it. We like giving back to the community. Susie worked a fundraiser Sunday for the Chelem school. Waiting to find out how much money they made. Check back for what dinner will be..lol


----------



## Micheal

Fish sticks - ugh!!!!!!  didn't like'm as a kid and I'm sure that things haven't changed at least as far as those sticks are concerned.
Was out today, had lunch at a Asian buffet.
Went to do some groc shopping and found a butt portion ham on sale - 0.77 a lb. that, coleslaw, and sweet potatoes made a great evening meal....... Although I'm sure that ham will be the main course for the next couple of days/nights.....


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight I made bean soup from corned beef left overs. We had Johnny Cake with pineapple jam.


----------



## light rain

We had about 4 oz. of haddock each, garlic mashed potatoes and green beans. The 20+ yr. old kitty got a little fish as well as the pup who was eyeing me closely as I took the tidbit to the cat... 
Hope to get our fishing licenses soon to add a little catfish and panfish to the menu.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've had chicken marinating in mojo sauce for the grill, and I'll make black beans and rice plus a veggie.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a meaty ham bone in the crock pot today with onion and bay leaf. By the time I get home it will be some tasty broth and the meat falling off the bone. Then presto chango it will become 15 bean soup. With some cornbread on the side. Should have a quart or two of extra broth to freeze since there is no reduction in a crock pot.


----------



## krackin

Got a farm ham butt trim wedge, half of my last farm cabbage, rutabaga, tater or two cooking together. Forgot to add an onion or three in the rush to get farrowing pens ready before the storm. Leftovers are going to pea soup and they needed to be in there. Looks like they will have to be sauteed.


----------



## krackin

MO_cows said:


> Got a meaty ham bone in the crock pot today with onion and bay leaf. By the time I get home it will be some tasty broth and the meat falling off the bone. Then presto chango it will become 15 bean soup. With some cornbread on the side. Should have a quart or two of extra broth to freeze since there is no reduction in a crock pot.


I love 15 bean soup. Black eyed peas too. Hard to find here sometimes now, didn't used to be.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking about trying one of the "egg roll in a bowl" recipe I've been seeing, they look good, and I have all the stuff on hand.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SALMON FOR DH WITH SMALL SIDE SALAD. LOOKS LIKE I JUST FOUND A STASH OF CANNED BEAN VARIETIES IN THE BACK OF THE PANTRY SO BETTER START USING ONE OF THEM EVERY FEW DAYS.. BOT A BOX OF LITTLE DEBBIES PEANUT BUTTER BARS FOR A SWEET TREAT THIS WEEK. I COULD EAT THE ENTIRE BOX SO HAVE TO HIDE THEM FROM MYSEF! I'LL ENJOY THEM MORE WHEN I FIND A PKGE NOW & THEN!


----------



## Oregon1986

Chicken tacos(lettuce wraps for me)


----------



## vickinell

I am making cauliflower fried rice for tonight and homemade tomato basil soup for tomorrow with cheese toast for my lunch.
It is also my night to bottle and brew a fresh batch of kombucha.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> No idea what dinner will be tonight. We have to meet a lady (Head of Chelem Apoyo organization) at noon to give her some money to sponsor a child that goes to school in Chelem. This is our 2nd year helping out. It cost us 2100 pesos ( $ 112.00 USD) and that covers his whole school year. Most kids drop out early since their parents can't afford it. We like giving back to the community. Susie worked a fundraiser Sunday for the Chelem school. Waiting to find out how much money they made. Check back for what dinner will be..lol


Well I forgot to get back....sorry folks 
Tuesday night we had pasta with andouille sausage and tonight's dinner was leftovers from Tuesday. 

Last night we were invited over to our realtors house for dinner with past guest and new guest that were leaving. Dinner was a pastor (Mexican food) with frijoles with onions and garlic, papas with fried cut up hot dogs and dessert was churros and marquesitas.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a pepperoncini roast in the crockpot today, along with cauli rice and a veggie or salad.


----------



## Micheal

Well, just about Hammed out - split pea soup tomorrow and that's done.
Even went as far as making a goulash for tonight. Eating ham twice a day since Tues can only go so far......


----------



## alida

Fried chicken and biscuits tonight from a new fried chicken restaurant in my neighbourhood. It's a good thing this place isn't too close to my home; I'd be there 4 times a week!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

A delicious chicken thigh frozen from last November. Don't remember what seasonings we used, but it was very good. I had a salad, SO had apple sauce and a small potAto.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches tonight. Used my last quart of tomato puree that I froze last summer during the tomato glut.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Errand and date lunch day... it's restaurant week so I have no idea where we'll end up eating.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we were invited our to some friends for dinner. They leave next Tuesday to fly back to Canada until next Jan 2019.

We had poached fish in butter, garlic and lemon, some shrimp, pasta and a salad. We will see them next Tuesday when we take them to the airport in Merida.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We ate early and lightly, so we picked up cedar plank seafood stuffed salmon and we'll grill it along with zucchini and asparagus/scallions.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Sweetie and I are hosting a small dinner this evening, so there will be nibbles of bruschetta, deviled eggs and a "cheese goo" dip. Then we have a rump roast that I marinated for days in a classic corned beef marinade, but is being roasted. I did 30 minutes at 450F, then turned the oven down to 200F, the meat should be deliciously tender. We will have scalloped potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and green beans fried up with bacon as sides. For dessert there is a cheesecake with a dark chocolate crust and Bailey's Irish Cream in the cheesecake batter. I am hoping for Irish coffee afterwards...


----------



## no really

Pork and beef ribs on the pit, potato salad, jalapeno cheese bread and whatever sides and desserts that friends are bringing.


----------



## MO_cows

Just me and DH tonight. Going out to eat, BBQ up at the Wabash.


----------



## doozie

Anything goes today and tonight, aka serve yourself what ever you can make yourself.
Tomorrow a nice turkey breast in the oven with all sorts of sides. A mini Thanksgiving dinner. Hope to get a few meals with the leftovers too.


----------



## krackin

4 AM, let Kuma out as usual and got coffee pot on. I had let Ol' Potbelly go out about 10 PM as it was lower 30's out and not drafting well, no big deal, SOP. I got her stoked back up and checked coffee pot, ran out of propane, [email protected]#$, couldn't find back up at 4:15, [email protected]#$%^&. Got out super emergency hot plate, scraped off dust to reduce fire hazard. 5 AM had coffee from luke warm emergency hot plate. Weak coffee, like that starbucks joint. Things had to get better.

Remember that Waylon song? 'Wrong'. That would have cheered me up.

One job for today, load 5 near farrow pigs. No sweat, had them all loaded trial run yesterday, what could go wrong? Actually, not a darned thing, until...

... I tried to close the trailer up. One gal decided she would not tolerate the other beeches and knocked me out of the way and proceeded to implement her belly swing to lay in the snow 60 yards away. She was the first concern too. Yesterday she was 5 feet long and pleasant as could be, this morning she was at least 8' and a snarling vicious vampire with brass knuckles and a .38. Rumor was she had a switch blade in her boot. I have no idea where she got boots, best check on Beer Can Charlie tomorrow. She wasn't dancing in them so maybe not his, still best to check. Monday. 

By 11 AM I had not a gilt loaded and slim chance of any trusting me for some reason and I have no idea of what sweet lies you tell a pig. [email protected]#$%*&^%. Luckily it isn't Sunday so I used some reserved cuss words for devastating effect. The problem with that is being Saturday morning, you can't expect much from Sunday devastating cuss words. Monday, Beer Can Charlie. 

Still needed propane so I decided to do a swap down where my 30 year old girlfriend works. Got that and a six pack while she was flirting calling me an old degenerate reprobate and such. Such knee slappers! She is full of them. 

I got back and I had 3 self loaded gilts all snoozing including the one with the hand grenade! It took an hour to get them all into farrowing pens, you know who being problematic. Two to go tomorrow. 

That being said, maybe a cheddar omelette and sausage.


----------



## bowslinger

Last nite we had grilled pork steak and white cheddar noodles tonite was pizzia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie found another ginormous bone in ribeye yesterday so he's grilling that, I'm roasting turnips, rutabaga, and Brussels sprouts in the oven, and making a side salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a friends house that does TV under the Palapa. We watch The Walking Dead and the Game of Thrones outside via his projector showing the shows on the wall. We cooked up some chicken wings, other people brought shrimp ceviche and apples to dip in a sauce.


----------



## alida

roast chicken tonight with a side of asparagus. Vegetable soup to start and strawberries with a bit of cream for dessert.


----------



## happy hermits

Have not posted for a few days. Goats having kids no time. Tonight we are having roast chicken,rice ,peas and applesause.


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken, Waldorf salad and broccoli.


----------



## vickinell

Large green salad and salmon patties.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Since I didn't actually get to make it last week, I'm going to try sausage egg roll in a bowl for dinner tonight. It looks good.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night we had my home made sgetti sauce over baked taters. Yum!


----------



## no really

Sandwiches for lunch, maybe just fruit if time doesn't allow. Hopefully there will be time for real meal at supper, maybe spaghetti.


----------



## susieneddy

We had friends over for a shrimp and pasta late lunch. We had a wonderful salad that one of our friends brought over. Lots of cerveza and vino tinto through out the day. No dinner was had


----------



## Oregon1986

Prime rib, loaded mashed potatoes, and a green salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> Since I didn't actually get to make it last week, I'm going to try sausage egg roll in a bowl for dinner tonight. It looks good.


Oh. My. I read reviews that called this "crack in a bowl" and I understand completely. I think it's even better than the kielbasa, cabbage, and pasta dish I make.


----------



## bowslinger

We had eggs and sausage hash


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Oh. My. I read reviews that called this "crack in a bowl" and I understand completely. I think it's even better than the kielbasa, cabbage, and pasta dish I make.


I had not heard of this meal and went hunting after reading your review. And now I have to make it sometime this week because it sounds absolutely delicous. I'll be it reheats well too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I had not heard of this meal and went hunting after reading your review. And now I have to make it sometime this week because it sounds absolutely delicous. I'll be it reheats well too.


It is so good. I don't remember how many servings there were _supposed_ to be, but it was gone last night between Mr. Pixie and I. It's fast, easy, lowish carb and calorie, and delicious- it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can't think of anything to cook right now, so it will most likely involve the Instant Pot.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we had salmon, a "super food" chopped salad from a bag and a veggie blend. Since dinner was so healthy I added apple pie for dessert. All things in moderation!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I will be having leftovers tonight. I was rather disappointed in the beef I did for the dinner. I think I *should* have boiled it rather than slow roasted it. It was "OK" just not as great as I thought it should have been. Anyway - I am going to put some in the IP with some stock and see how it does. I may add some sour cream or yoghurt after cooking to make a cream sauce. I still have some green beans to go with.


----------



## happy hermits

Last night my grandson picked dinner . He had blueberry pancakes homemade bacon and applesause. I had left over chicken and rice. I hate pancakes but it is my fate in life to have to make them all the time. Years ago it was my uncle Morey flipped pancakes for ever for him then my kids now grandson. Oh well it could be worse I guess. When we were small my mom made them everyday. Pancakes with fried hard egg breakfast sausage rolled together. She would hand it to you on the way out the door to do chores before school. I fed mine to the neighbors dog every morning. Yuk


----------



## Micheal

Gee, must have had a senior moment - can't remember what we had yesterday to eat. I guess it wasn't one of my "better" dishes. 
Anyway, we packed away home-made deluxe hamburgers and fries for lunch.
Made meatloaf, mashed potatoes, with peas and carrots for this evening.


----------



## Irish Pixie

happy hermits said:


> Last night my grandson picked dinner . He had blueberry pancakes homemade bacon and applesause. I had left over chicken and rice. I hate pancakes but it is my fate in life to have to make them all the time. Years ago it was my uncle Morey flipped pancakes for ever for him then my kids now grandson. Oh well it could be worse I guess. When we were small my mom made them everyday. Pancakes with fried hard egg breakfast sausage rolled together. She would hand it to you on the way out the door to do chores before school. I fed mine to the neighbors dog every morning. Yuk


I don't like pancakes either. Yuck.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Oh. My. I read reviews that called this "crack in a bowl" and I understand completely. I think it's even better than the kielbasa, cabbage, and pasta dish I make.


Care to post the recipe you used. I googled it and lots of recipes came up


----------



## MO_cows

We were up in town today so we hit Freddy's for burgers and split a hot fudge sundae. We are officially old people now, eating dinner at 4.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Care to post the recipe you used. I googled it and lots of recipes came up


The recipe is toward the bottom of the page, I couldn't get it to paste correctly. https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/2015/08/24/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was honey garlic chicken thighs in the IP with cauli rice and broccoli. Tonight is pork loin chop puttanesca in the IP with a nice salad. 

The IP is the easiest way to get delicious tender meat.


----------



## Micheal

Hey, I like pancakes!  Specially when they have 2 or 3 over easy eggs on top of them and smothered with maple syrup! 

Lunch is going to be meatloaf sandwiches and coleslaw.
Evening meal, hopefully the turkey I bought the other day. It should be thawed by now - I hope!
That with dressing, and a veggie or two should make for a nice meal. 
It will also mean a couple of days of eating turkey.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> The recipe is toward the bottom of the page, I couldn't get it to paste correctly. https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/2015/08/24/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


Got it. At least this recipe had sausage in it compared to others I saw.

Dinner last night was the last of the leftovers (shrimp pasta and salad). We tend to eat them until they are gone or grow tired of them. 

We went to Costco the other day and found some salad we hadn't seen before. It was a mixture of Kale, Spinach and Arugula. It was quite good. 
We don't buy much from Costco or Sams Club anymore. Mostly paper towels and toilet paper from Costco and dog food from Sams. We get our produce from the locals, meat (pork and chicken) from the Mercado


----------



## Micheal

Well, it turned out to be spaghetti and meatballs tonight.
Darn turkey still isn't thawed out....  Oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## alida

My sister stopped in with dinner in hand yesterday. We had A roasted chicken from a portugese shop, covered with piri piri sauce. steamed green beans and, keeping in the theme, a portugese custard tart each. I contributed a bottle of wine This sister works away sometimes, and when she's here our schedules rarely co-ordinate, so we haven't had a chance to get together since Christmas. Great evening all round.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork Chops tonight, with taters fried in the cast iron skillet and cole slaw.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Something with shrimp and feta cheese, I have a hankering.  There's a recipe in the IP cookbook for spicy bowtie pasta, and I'll saute the shrimp in garlic, that sounds good.


----------



## doozie

Roast beef sandwiches from yesterday's roast, fries in the air fryer, maybe a side vegetable.
I've seen that inside out eggroll recipe, or a variation, I've just never tried it, maybe this weekend I will!


----------



## MO_cows

Made a grocery store run tonight so needed a quick fix. We had cheeseburgers and finished off the slaw.


----------



## montysky

Cheese burgers w/ hard fried eggs oven fries desert ice cream topped with strawberries canned from our garden


----------



## montysky

Irish Pixie said:


> Last night was honey garlic chicken thighs in the IP with cauli rice and broccoli. Tonight is pork loin chop puttanesca in the IP with a nice salad.
> 
> The IP is the easiest way to get delicious tender meat.


What is a IP? the meal sounds great I love pork loin.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Roast beef sandwiches from yesterday's roast, fries in the air fryer, maybe a side vegetable.
> I've seen that inside out eggroll recipe, or a variation, I've just never tried it, maybe this weekend I will!


I've been thinking I need an air fryer, are the fries as good as I've heard? 

I have no clue (again) what to cook for dinner. Sigh.


----------



## Irish Pixie

montysky said:


> What is a IP? the meal sounds great I love pork loin.


Sorry, IP is an Instant Pot pressure cooker. It's a very handy thing to have.


----------



## montysky

Irish Pixie said:


> Sorry, IP is an Instant Pot pressure cooker. It's a very handy thing to have.


Thanks... sounds like something we should look at.


----------



## doozie

Pixie, I love my air fryer, I have made home cut fries and they are good, just don't expect them to taste exactly like deep fried food. I especially love ore ida frozen fries, crispier and quicker than making them in the oven.
There is a little learning curve I guess, but I have not ruined anything either.
I've been making something like fried hand pies with refrigerated pillsbury dough, but just recently tried using flour tortillas or egg roll wrappers using one of those plastic perogi/dumpling/ravioli come in 3 or 4 size,press sets that folds in half. I wet the inside edges with water, fold, spritz with a little oil, and instant lunch with the filling of your choice.
Hubby had a scrambled egg breakfast just this morning in a pressed tortilla.
I have the Farberware from Walmart, cheaper, 2 yr warranty, save the receipt, I just replaced my one year old easily under warranty, broke the timer knob. It holds enough for two nice servings. There are fancier/ larger capacity models out there too. Lots of website/blog recipes.
Some people make burgers, steaks, etc in theirs, I do panko chicken and have had such good luck with other frozen foods (beer battered fish, onion rings, and corn dog perfection!)
We were talking the other night and I said I think I use this air fryer more than I ever used my microwave, as far actually cooking a meal.


----------



## roadless

I did some meal prep.
Roasted cauliflower, made meatballs, skillet sweet potatoes with kale.
I'll make some crustless quiche later, maybe some salmon patties.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we had baked rabbit legs with Italian salad dressing on them, baked potatoes with chive goat butter and pork and beans.


----------



## bowslinger

We had ribs slow cooked on the woodstove and dryer rice


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken marsala with garlic bread. I forgot to make the salad dressing and everything was done, oops. We'll have salad tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you Doozie, I think I'll pick up an air fryer. 

Today is date lunch, errands, and all that stuff. No idea where we'll go, it's Mr. Pixie's turn to choose. 

Last night I pulled a family size frozen meal of salisbury steaks, added cauli rice and a veg, and called it OK.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE A 17 X19" PAN OF CHEESE & ONION ENCHILADAS FROM SCRATCH. MADE THE SAUCE AS WELL. HAVEN'T MADE ANY FOR ABOUT 2 YRS. WE ATE ONE OR 2 YEST. EVENING & WILL HAVE A COUPLE MORE THIS EVENING & THE REST WENT TO THE FRZR FOR QUICK MEALS IN THE FUTURE.
I HAVE TO HAVE ANOTHER HEART SURGERY THE END OF APRIL SO THESE WILL COME IN HANDY. I'LL TRY TO GET A GOOD QUANTITY OF MEALS MADE & FRZN SO EVENING MEALS WILL BE EASIER TO RE-HEAT FOR THE FIRST FEW WEEKS OF RECOVERY. WILL ONLY BE ABLE TO USE ONE ARM FOR ABOUT 3 WKS +/- ,SO THAT WILL MAKE THINGS EASIER IF I CAN HAVE THE MEALS READY TO JUST RE-HEAT.


----------



## MO_cows

Sorry you have to have surgery Pixiedoodle. 

I got a batch of salad dressing mixed up, so tonight we had that green salad. Made some mac n cheese with cubed ham, I had sharp cheddar and swiss which made a nice cheese sauce.


----------



## alida

I've had several meals out this week,both dinner and lunch. Tonight I had a bowl of cheerios and milk. It tasted so good that I may have another bowl.


----------



## roadless

Just had a yummy breakfast, a couple of eggs over cubed sweet potatoes with kale saute .


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's just us for Easter dinner today so we're having flank steak pinwheels (filled with spinach and provolone) seared on a grill pan and then finished in the oven. Right at the end I add fresh mozzarella and a bit of spicy marinara sauce, yum. I'll add a side of pasta for Mr. Pixie, I'll have some type of veggie, and we'll both have a nice salad.


----------



## Micheal

Pixiedoodle sorry to hear bout your up coming surgery.

Well, turkey's gone only took 3 days and DD taking some home with her to finish that 14+ lb bird off...... 
This AM was a toast and hard fried egg sandwich and orange juice. 
Lunch is going to be hamburger soup. 
Evening meal?? Most likely left-over soup........


----------



## doozie

PIxiedoodle, that's a good idea to make things ahead of time. I hope all goes well for you.
Tonight I am making a big spiral sliced ham, we will have baked ham sandwiches on rolls tonight, and I have scalloped potatoes and ham planned for tomorrow, and split pea and ham soup planned for the next day. Anything left will probably be frozen.


----------



## no really

Crawfish boil, sides and desserts, brought by family.


----------



## MO_cows

This is the first time in years the in-laws haven't hosted an Easter dinner. Cold and supposed to snow a little today so don't mind staying home. We'll have ham, sweet potato casserole, asparagus and salad. Haven't figured out dessert yet.


----------



## susieneddy

last night was meatloaf and a baked potato. Today we are going over to a friends house for Easter dinner. We are taking a pasta salad and brownies


----------



## roadless

More meal prep.
I made pumpkin custard, roasted brussel sprouts , sauteed swiss chard, and have chicken thighs marinating 
This makes my work week go smoothly when I can throw together lunches and dinner with mostly prepared foods.


----------



## alida

roadless said:


> Just had a yummy breakfast, a couple of eggs over cubed sweet potatoes with kale saute .


Roadless, if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to know what you used to saute the kale; I'm only familiar with cooking kale in stock or boiling it before mashing with white potatos.("stampot" in Dutch circles) Also, because I don't cook it often, did you do the sweet potatos from raw, or cook first then fry or reheat. It sounds like the type of breakfast I'd like to make myself, but only if I know what to do first.


----------



## roadless

alida said:


> Roadless, if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to know what you used to saute the kale; I'm only familiar with cooking kale in stock or boiling it before mashing with white potatos.("stampot" in Dutch circles) Also, because I don't cook it often, did you do the sweet potatos from raw, or cook first then fry or reheat. It sounds like the type of breakfast I'd like to make myself, but only if I know what to do first.


Aldis, 
I peeled and diced raw a large raw sweet potatoe , adding cinnamon , sauteed it using coconut oil for about 8- 10 minutes till almost soft. I chopped up a bunch of kale , added it to the pan with a bit of water, put a lid on, for about 4 minutes . The kale was still crunchy,  but I like it that way with the softened sweet potatoe. I used seasoned salt and pepper too.
It reheats nicely. 
For breakfast, I just fried 2 eggs to put on top, again using coconut oil.


----------



## alida

roadless said:


> Aldis,
> I peeled and diced raw a large raw sweet potatoe , adding cinnamon , sauteed it using coconut oil for about 8- 10 minutes till almost soft. I chopped up a bunch of kale , added it to the pan with a bit of water, put a lid on, for about 4 minutes . The kale was still crunchy, but I like it that way with the softened sweet potatoe. I used seasoned salt and pepper too.
> It reheats nicely.
> For breakfast, I just fried 2 eggs to put on top, again using coconut oil.


thank you Roadless. I do believe that I have all the ingredients in the house except coconut oil at the moment. I don't start work until 11:30 am on Tuesday which gives me a bit more time for cooking. Alida


----------



## roadless

I just used coconut oil because that's what I have, I'm sure any would work .


----------



## happy hermits

Sorry to hear that you need operation Pixiedoodle. Easter dinner tonight Ham augratin potatoes, fried green beans, broccoli, Terimesu and mountain dew cake.


----------



## Micheal

Got to go out this AM... If'n I plan it right lunch will be somewhere other than here. 
Got a chuck roast out for tonight; that with potatoes and a veggie or two should be enough.... but then again????


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Yesterday Sweetie and I used the Instant pot to cook a Cajun-spiced turkey breast in a mix of Rotel, chicken stock and red wine. When the turkey was cooked I added some sour cream to some of the liquor to make a sauce. I fried up some sliced red pepper for myself and cooked some sweet corn for Sweetie. Today it will be leftovers...


----------



## MO_cows

Oven roasted split chicken breast, sweet potato casserole and asparagus with cheese sauce.


----------



## Micheal

Well ,the chuck roast I planned on for yesterday turned into a Shrimp Creole... 
Do plan on having the roast tonight..... maybe.... I hope... time will tell?


----------



## pixiedoodle

MIXED BEANS & CORNBREAD WITH A DAB OF LEFTOVER CKN & HAM AS A SANDWICH. FRESH SMALL SIDE SALAD. BUTTERSCOTCH PIE WITH COOL WHIP IN GRAM CRUST FOR SWEET TREAT FOR A FEW DAYS.


----------



## doozie

Now that Pixiedoodle mentioned cornbread, I'm going to have to make that to go with the Split pea and ham soup that's in the crock pot.


----------



## happy hermits

Ham and cheese and boiled eggs sharp cheese and crackers, orange peppers and tomatoes. Then it was lemon cake.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My 7 year old granddaughter spent the night last night and she will again tonight, so I'm making goulash.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, put together a stir fry with mostly leftover tidbits. Chicken, mushrooms, onion, red bell pepper, peas n carrots, garlic and ginger. Tossed with whole wheat spaghetti instead of served over rice because DH prefers pasta. Made a sauce with chicken broth, corn starch, soy sauce and sesame oil. 

Tonight, sirloin patties aka hamburger steak. With baked beans and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## Micheal

I had some business to take care of late yesterday, managed to put together a couple of ham and cheese sandwiches bout 9PM... even wife approved.  
Today, gish, wish I knew......


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ate dinner at the carnival. We had pastor tacos and a chuleta tortas.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm grumpy and need comfort food so I'm making cabbage, kielbasa, and pasta. I shall eat two servings.


----------



## Micheal

Well, since the temp was in the low to maybe mid twenties and the wind the same I was hesitant to do much outside today. I discovered that I had all the ingredients to made some Holubtsi - stuffed cabbage for those that didn't know.....so spent part of the morning and afternoon making them....
They were good, but will be a whole lot better as tomorrow's leftovers.......


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight. I like to use canned, frenched green beans (drained) for a salad base. Tonight's version added marinated artichoke hearts, red bell pepper, sliced black olives and sweet onion. The marinade from the jar of artichoke hearts made the dressing. With some carrots cooked with ginger.


----------



## Oregon1986

Bowtie lasagna, garlic bread and green beans


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a shrimp pho for lunch for my oldest daughter, oldest grandson (4) will be spending the night tonight so I'm making a beef roast in the Instant Pot, with veggies.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hamburger Helper's Cheeseburger Macaroni


----------



## no really

Eating out tonight with a group of friends.  No idea what or where.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

no really said:


> Eating out tonight with a group of friends.  No idea what or where.


Sounds like what i'd do if it was my birthday, lol.


----------



## MO_cows

DH went after a pizza. Just me and him for now but if dad wants to eat when he gets home it reaheats ok. Poor Dad, his lady friend of many years passed away so he has been with her sisters all day making funeral arrangements and surveying what needs to be done at her house.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Our local resident hunter who hunts on our property dropped off a 17 pound ham right before Easter. It's been in the fridge, so since our son is home from college and spent the night, I cut up part of the ham and put the rest in the fridge to be frozen later.
The piece I cut off is now sitting in the crockpot, in a honey/brown sugar/pineapple glaze.

I think mashed potatoes will go very well with it!


----------



## roadless

I did homemade taco seasoning ( first time, I used to use packets) with ground meat ,then split a cooked yam and served it on top. Love the spicy and sweet together. 
I will definitely make it again.


----------



## happy hermits

Our daughter is going to be with us tonight so am cooking one of her favorites. It is rabbit pork sausage then a layer of pumpkin mashed potatoes(it has goat chive butter) then a layer of fried cabbage. I do not know what you call it but we love it. Maybe johnnycake to.


----------



## alida

I sliced some half thawed raw beef into thin slices which I'm soaking in a Korean marinade. In a couple hours I'll divide up the beef into four servings including the marinade, freeze two and use the other two in stirfries today and tomorrow. The beef and marinade becomes the flavoring and sauce for the vegetables I'll stir fry with it. This marinating the protein idea then freezing some, was a "why didn't I think of that" trick I learned from another cook years ago, but sort of forgot about until recently.


----------



## doozie

Hot dogs and fries. 
I found one of those hot dog spiralizer gadgets a while back, and had yet to try it out. We rarely eat hot dogs, but I have all sorts of toppings and have some bakery hot dog buns. I figure no matter what happens with the dogs it will still taste as I expect it to.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham tonight. With butternut squash, cubed and oven roasted in olive oil and "house seasoning". Finished off the green bean salad from the other night, and had cottage cheese and pineapple as quasi-dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had pizza and wings to celebrate our SIL's 40th birthday, the wings were delicious. 

We'll probably end up somewhere for brunch, the new tires on our Pilot are supposed to be done at noon, and due to yesterday's flat tire and the search for new tires, we didn't get everything done.

Today's supper will probably be flank steak pinwheels because they're thawed. I think I'll add Utica greens, and Mr. Pixie will have pasta with his.


----------



## no really

Pulled pork, coleslaw, fried sweet potatoes and triple berry cobbler. For once everyone is in at the condo, so there will be about 10 with guests.


----------



## MO_cows

One thing leads to another. Started out to use up a couple of over ripe bananas. Ended up with banana waffles with caramel pecan topping and bacon. Trying to watch caramel, waffles and bacon at the same time I overcooked the caramel and ended up with chewy caramel, not a sauce. Pralines, anyone?


----------



## susieneddy

After having company for a week and traveling the area sightseeing we are finally alone. No idea what we will have but after eating out so much it will probably be a salad and something else.


----------



## susieneddy

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hamburger Helper's Cheeseburger Macaroni


I have to ask if you had it with hamburger or without hamburger....lol If you ever watched National Lampoons vacation you will get it. If not check it out.


----------



## alida

Korean marinated beef stirfried with a load of vegetables. I have some raspberries waiting for a bit later, with a cup of tea.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork Chops n hominy tonight. With applesauce and biscuits.


----------



## Oregon1986

BBQ chicken and a leafy green salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

Something with boneless, skinless chicken thighs, maybe a stroganoff...


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night ended up being a shrimp and cheese ravioli with a salad.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Saturday Sweetie bought tamales from a Hispanic lady. They were delicious. Yesterday he made us hot corned beef and Swiss sandwiches on whole wheat baguette. Also out of this world delicious. Neither on my list of approved foods, but...


----------



## roadless

Total fail at my first time making mayo.
The texture was fabulous, but I used olive oil that was just to strong.
There was no way it could be used.
Ugh, I really dislike wasting food.


----------



## alida

grilled tilapia and a orange/fennel/arugula and romaine salad. My waist band is getting too snug :/


----------



## Micheal

roadless said:


> Ugh, I really dislike wasting food.


Me too........


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was BBQed chicken and a pasta salad......
Tonight was ham steak, coleslaw, and baked sweet potatoes. Used red wine vinegar in the dressing for the coleslaw, just something different for a change.


----------



## MO_cows

I ended up home alone tonight. Made some ham salad with the end of the ham, used dijon mustard and horseradish to give it some zip. So my dinner is "crap on a cracker".


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make NY strip steaks with a grill pan to sear and then finish them in the oven. I want to finish them with a bit of butter and thyme, and I'm not a grill master like Mr. Pixie so this way is safer.  I'm not sure what I'll have with them yet.


----------



## happy hermits

I hate wasting food to but it happens. Live and learn . Tonight for dinner Spaghetti with sauce I canned in the fall,rabbit pork sausage, Tossed salad with baby kale. Just started loaf of garlic herb bread in bread machine. My daughter gave us baby kale from hydro farm from thinning them thanks SJ.


----------



## doozie

Lunch today was leftover spaghetti and ground chicken meatballs, which was a first here, they were pretty tasty. 
I may start trying to use ground chicken more often in the future. If I remember right it was cheaper than lean ground beef.

Dinner is beer battered fish and fries with peas on the side.


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Went to lunch with my daughter and grand daughter today. Had half a scotch egg as an appetizer then sirloin steak, mixed broccoli/cauliflower and garlic mushrooms. There was plenty left over for a full meal sometime this week.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried the "crack in a bowl" tonight. I knew there would be whining from the peanut gallery so I tossed in some whole wheat spaghetti and called it lo mein. It was good and so easy, I will make it again. Thanks IP!


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Tried the "crack in a bowl" tonight. I knew there would be whining from the peanut gallery so I tossed in some whole wheat spaghetti and called it lo mein. It was good and so easy, I will make it again. Thanks IP!


Mr. Pixie would love it if I threw in some pasta too. Did you use sausage? It's better with sausage...


----------



## MO_cows

Yep, it was Jimmy Dean that I had on hand. I quit buying preground pork and turkey when they started adding "ingredients".


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making chicken Marsala with cauliflower rice and a salad.


----------



## doozie

Home made KFC chicken bowls tonight.


----------



## alida

tandoori chicken and spinach with paneer (Indian cheese). I am not a spinach fan at all, except when it's cooked in a Indian recipe with I don't know know how many spices. I just love it then.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Layered cantina thin & crispy tortilla chips, medium style salsa, leftover shredded chicken strip, more salsa, sour cream spread like icing on top.


----------



## Micheal

Golly how time flies when you're ????? just haven't posted in a while.
Anyway, Roast chicken, dressing, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots last night.
Wife is going to be out all day so it'll only be me for today's meals, hummm I wonder what I've got ingredients for, gotta be something I like and the wife doesn't???


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crack in a bowl with spicy sausage and a lot of Asian goodness. Yum.


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Golly how time flies when you're ????? just haven't posted in a while.
> Anyway, Roast chicken, dressing, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots last night.
> Wife is going to be out all day so it'll only be me for today's meals, hummm I wonder what I've got ingredients for, gotta be something I like and the wife doesn't???


Those are the days that I head to my favorite Mexican restaurant.


----------



## susieneddy

running behind again. Dinner last night was grilled Argentine Chorizo Sausage with some noodles. Tonight we have are having chicken thighs and legs marinating in something that Susie came up with. Not sure what veggie yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, we attended a visitation so grabbed dinner at the local restaurant. They make a mean tenderloin! Tonight is up in the air, have some errands to run and probably won't have time to cook. A bucket of chicken maybe?


----------



## doozie

Patty melts, potato pancakes, (trying to make some with leftover mashers), zoodles zucchini noodles.


----------



## happy hermits

We are fending for yourself tonight. I am going with tuna sandwich and soup. Hubby will probably have mix match left over out of the fridge.


----------



## Evons hubby

I will clean up the last of this weeks pot of beans (added lil smokies to them yesterday) and fry up a pan of taters. Tomorrow? Too far away to think about!


----------



## Elevenpoint




----------



## Micheal

Well, didn't go out to eat; maybe next time....... 
Although since it was raining most the day and me not wanting to get wet, I had time to make Kapusta - Sauerkraut soup. This time instead of using browned flour for a thickening agent I found some yellow split peas and used them... took a lot longer, but hey I had the time... 
Got enough leftover for today; which leaves me to wonder; what's the wife's planning on eating?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a couple of pesto, garlic, and fresh mozzarella pizzas.


----------



## Elffriend

Last night some of us had leftover fajitas from the night before and some of us had chicken in a tarragon cream sauce with rice pilaf and corn.
Tonight we're going to a potluck at our synagogue and I'm taking a 9X13 pan of "Mushroom Heaven" which is a crustless mushroom quiche with LOTS of mushrooms in it. It's basically cheese and mushrooms held together with a bit of egg and cream.  I'm interested to see what everyone else brings.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight will be the leftover chicken with a salad.


----------



## Micheal

Well, so much for my left-overs.... An old farmer friend of the wife's came over bout lunch time smelled the soup heating on the stove and said he hadn't smelled anything that good since his mother did the cooking.... The wife dished him up a bowl and he ended up eating 2 bowls of soup and then the wife put what was left into a jar so he could take it home so his wife could have a taste of my kraut soup..... I ended up with a ham & cheese sandwich! 

Anyway chili and Bisquick biscuits for the evening meal.......


----------



## roadless

I had a weird dinner because I need to go shopping but decided to go to my cottage instead.
I had a can of tuna with mashed avacodo and spices and an orange.
Gotta hit the farmer's market in the morning!


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I had a weird dinner because I need to go shopping but decided to go to my cottage instead.
> I had a can of tuna with mashed avacodo and spices and an orange.
> Gotta hit the farmer's market in the morning!


I like using avocado in place of mayo in egg salad.


----------



## Elevenpoint

I'm having a bourbon and water in a quart mason jar..
Because...
I marinated two KC strip steaks in bourbon for the grill tomorrow
Finish those at the very end over an open fire with a bit of honey
A few portabellas will be good


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> I like using avocado in place of mayo in egg salad.


Sounds good, I'll have to try that!


----------



## roadless

Sounds yummy Elevenpoint!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, just a patty melt with chips and applesauce. Today, we had a big lunch as the church put on a great meal for Dad's lady friend's memorial service. Tonight, using up some odds and ends and ended up with soup. Ham broth for the base with cubed ham and sweet potatoes. 

Supposed to cool down quite a bit this weekend, even snow. So thinking about a pot of chili for Sunday. Maybe white chili as I have the ingredients on hand.


----------



## alida

Bush's baked beans with a cooked sausage,minced onion, pinch of dried mustard, and a drizzle of molasses on top,then baked for 30 minutes. I had a glass of hard apple cider with this,which was excellent.


----------



## light rain

Got some kind of upper resp. infection and DH made supper. It was good! Pan fried tuna, nuked potato and green beans? Drinking regular blk tea, throat coat and sleepy time tea to weather the storm. (Inflammatory and sleet and hail). May go outside tomorrow if still coughing and gather some needles for pine tea...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was a ginormous cowboy cut ribeye (Mr. Pixie loves these things) with a salad and steamed asparagus. Tonight is grilled thick cut pork chops, Utica greens (which I learned the hard way that 4 hot cherry peppers is one too many. Wow) and either risotto or gnocchi.


----------



## susieneddy

We were going to have some rib eye steaks tonight but that may change back to leftovers or some pasta due to the weather. We are finally getting some rain which is the first rain since Jan 22. We so needed it


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I've been eating various leftovers all week. I'm too tired after work to do much cooking. Last night SO made pork chops, and tonight he is cooking an herb-crusted standing rib roast. I will have salad, he is having Yorkshire pudding and sweet corn.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I HAD A 3 HOUR ORAL SURGERY YEST. SO NO COOKING & EATING ONLY SOFT OR LIQUID ITEMS. I AM ALREADY SICK OF THOSE THINGS. THIS WEEK DH WILL HAVE A TUMOR REMOVED FROM THE BACK F HIS EAR & NEXT WEEK I WILL HAVE ANOTHER HEART SURGERY ON THE 26TH UNLESS THIS HEART SURGERY MAKES ME WAIT ANOTHER WEEK . GOING TO COOK UP SOME SOUPS TOM. & FRY UP SOME MEAT ITEMS & THEN DH CAN FILL IN THE REST OF THE SPOTS WITH WHATEVER HE WILL WANT. I WILL BE IN CARDIO WARD FOR 3 DAYS & THEN DH GETS TO FIX MEALS FOR SEVERAL DAYS AS I WILL HAVE TO HVE LEFT ARM TIED DOWN TO MY SIDE FOR A WEEK OR TWO AFTER THE HEART SURGERY. NOT LOOKING FOARWARD TO ANY OF THE NEXT 2 WEEKS +. WILL TRY TO GET A FEW THINGS COOKED UP TOM IN ADVANCE SO WE CAN JUST REHEAT MEALS AS WE NEED THEM. I SEE SEVERAL SOUPS IN OUR FUTURE!
WE ARE SEEING ONIONS & POTATOES UP IN THE GARDEN, BROC & CABBAGE COMING ALONG TOO. LETS HOPE FOR BETTER GARDEN PRODUCTION THIS SUMMER.


----------



## alida

I'm stuck inside today because of the ice storms and have just been picking at things all day. A hour ago I heated up leftover baked beans, and now I'm eating 2 year cheddar on toast, which I put under the broiler for a minute. I have some dilled carrot pickles as a vegetable.. Dilled carrot pickles are a new thing for me; I want to try making them myself,they were so good.


----------



## whistech

Pixie, I will keep you and your husband in my prayers and pray that you both heal completely and quickly. God Bless you both.


----------



## Micheal

Pixiedoodle, good luck to you and yours in the up coming surgeries.... wishing only the best.....

Yesterday was meatloaf, super rice (rice and cream of ??? soup), and broccoli spears.
Lunch today will be meatloaf sandwiches, well, at least for me. 
Evening meal, gee wish I knew........


----------



## pixiedoodle

i had the emergency root canal on sat. morning...it took 3 .5 hours!!!omg! it is still painful!! now i will have to have it posted & crowned after i get thru the heart surgery & am all healed up. in the meantime everything for me is in liquid form. dh's surgery thursday. when it rains it pours as they say but we should get thru it just fine. thanks for the good wishes & prayers.!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Pixiedoodle: wishing you both a rapid and uneventful recovery. 

Today I will be sent home with containers of leftover beef and pork, which will no doubt last me till at least Tuesday. All I will have to do is cook a vegetable or make a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I cut up a London Broil, onions, and baby bella mushrooms in the Instant Pot and put it over cauli rice. I used a steam in bag of summer squashes and I didn't care for the texture.


----------



## light rain

Pixiedoodle I'll keep you guys in my prayers too.

Tonight, navy beans that were left over that were cooked with spices, onions, garlic and ground pork. Now, I'm having a hot toddy with lemon juice, sugar, hot water and a jigger of Hell Boy cinnamon whiskey. The pine tea tasted ok but didn't help much with the coughing. This toddy tastes a WHOLE LOT better...


----------



## MO_cows

A little catch-up. Saturday, Salisbury steak with cauliflower "mash" in place of potatoes and green salad. Sunday, chili. Went ahead and made ground beef chili. Used the split chicken breasts I had been thinking of for white chili for burritos last night.

Tonight's dinner is still a mystery.


----------



## Evons hubby

Weather here was nasty, just above freezing and snow blowing so I opted for lasagna. My doctors have recommended a Mediterranean diet..... Lucky for me, Italy is smack in the middle of the Mediterranean!


----------



## alida

Yesterday or Sunday there was a thread on GC titled "mayochup", a mayo ketchup mix that Heinz has started to sell. That lead to a lively and interesting thread about the varieties of condiments out there,homemade versions of same and what's best on fries. By the time the thread slowed down yesterday evening I made the only meal possible for dinner.... fries with mayonnaise, instead of my usual malt vinegar....and I finished the last of a mango/cucumber/pepper salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Steak done on a grill pan, sauteed spinach with garlic and a bit of bacon, and some sort of veggie.


----------



## susieneddy

Well due to the weather we had leftovers again Sunday night but did cook the ribeyes up last night. We had a spinach, kale and arugula salad.
This afternoon we are heading into Progreso for a birthday party at the bar where we play darts. The lady who owns the place always throws herself a huge party. Ought to be fun


----------



## Micheal

Gish, with weather like this - snow, wind and below freezing - only thing that came to mind was beef stew. Added some dumplings and taa--daa the evening meal......


----------



## MO_cows

Well I figured something out. Pineapple shrimp stir fry.


----------



## montysky

lamb shoulder roasted with carrots, potatoes and onions. homemade bread and milk. 

Lamb and milk was barter in trade for pork, and veggies grown here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Goulash made with a mixture of hot Italian sausage and hamburger, and a side salad.


----------



## Micheal

Yippee no snow today how's that for a change! 
Got a beef roast in the oven, got to the mash potatoes yet, and gotta find another veggie to round the meal out....


----------



## Oregon1986

Making the kids taco cornbread casserole and I am having broth


----------



## happy hermits

Bad day stressful and long I had butter pecan ice cream and went to bed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

happy hermits said:


> Bad day stressful and long I had butter pecan ice cream and went to bed.


Sometimes that's all you can do...


----------



## Irish Pixie

No clue what to make for dinner, maybe leftovers.


----------



## susieneddy

We had friends over yesterday and grilled out some New Johnsonville jalapeno and cheese sausages along with another sausage we haven't tried before. We also had a salad and iced tea to drink...bet you thought I would say a cold beer


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, put leftover chili to use and had chili dogs. Tonight, need to make a run to Sam's so will grab a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## light rain

Last night we had bulgur cooked with previously frozen pork, onion, carrot, and ground caraway. That ground caraway eliminates problems for denture wearers. 

With getting another 6" of snow yesterday I think this may be winter's last raspberry. I SURE HOPE SO!


----------



## doozie

Sweet and sour chicken using frozen tempura battered nuggets, home made sweet sour sauce /veggies and rice.


----------



## Micheal

Gee, the other day I shouted from the roof tops (no, not really ) about no snow.... now I've got 2"-3" on the ground and more coming down.... Oh well, this too shall pass. 
Made Bologna stew yesterday. There would be enough for today if'n the DD didn't take the left-overs home with her. 
Anyway, 3 over-easy eggs, toast, and orange juice for the AM, got to go shopping so lunch will be, ahhh, out.
And for the evening meal ???? only time will tell.


----------



## light rain

DH cooked up 5 lbs. of chicken in his Instant Pot late yesterday. Also a pkg. of chicken feet. When I brought the feet home I said Andrew Zimmeren said "bon appetit". "They are ALL yours". He mainly wanted the broth but he picked all the chicken and feet for us and the critters. I've got a call into TSD the seller to find out if only vinegar and water are listed as additives why in the world is 4 oz. filled with 160 sodium? 

When I returned from shopping yesterday I brought all the ingredients for him to make kimchi. It will be lower sodium than store bought but he'll still have restrict serving size.

Last night we each had a cup of homemade coleslaw and a 4 oz. turkey burger.
Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## susieneddy

We went to a birthday party last night so we both just grazed on what was there


----------



## happy hermits

I cooked today we had boneless rabbit loins roasted in chanterelle mushrooms white wine and broth. Baked potatoes with goat chive butter,roasted pork chops with rhubarb chutney, beans and roasted fresh pineapple in butter ginger and a little sugar.


----------



## Micheal

With the weather we had yesterday, last night was a good night for beef/barley/veggie soup.

They are saying a lot warmer starting next week; wonder if'n I should dig out some of those summertime type recipes and put away the heavy soup/stew/comfort food ones?????  Ahhhh, maybe next month or not!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch today, last night was fend for yourself night. We'll pick something up for a light supper tonight. 

Micheal, no snow this morning (there has been for the last week) just a heavy frost, but the sun is out!


----------



## light rain

Last night we had cod, steamed broccoli and an ear of corn each. Tonight we'll have something we've never had before. Farro cooked in chicken broth, broccoli and some kind of protein. Maybe fresh mozzarella...

There is an invasive species of crawdad up here that I would like to learn to catch. Depending on the flavor I might eat it but the critters or DH I know would eat it. Just got a check out the purine levels though...


----------



## susieneddy

Susie was sick from eating something at the birthday party the night before so she slept most of the afternoon. I went up to one of the bars where it was the end of the season live music show. It was a cover band for the Cranberries. I had to look up what hits they had. Anyway dinner was a burger, tater tots and cole slaw and some water to drink


----------



## Elevenpoint

Make a wood fire for pork steaks
At store today mark down from $9 to $5.65 for 5 more pork steaks
So I'll grill 9 now
Beans are simmering with chunks of pork jowl brown sugar A1 onion and spicy mustard
Have baby yellow potatoes
Deviled eggs as this morning I picked up more eggs and two gallons of fresh raw milk 
Fresh cream is a luxury


----------



## roadless

I just made skillet pork chops with sauerkraut and green beans.
Doesn't sound nearly as good as Elevenpoint's though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We picked up sushi (several spicy rolls) and chicken steamed dumplings. A margarita to drink, I'm not a fan of sake.


----------



## MO_cows

Had ground beef thawing for meat loaf. DH had to go to town, he came home with a Papa Murphy's pizza. Then he undid the good deed by taking off to play horseshoes with the boys and skipped dinner. Leaving me and dad with a large double crust stuffed 10 lb pizza to work on. I guess I know what's for lunch next week. And will make the meat loaf tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Made Cheddar penne with sausage and peppers for last night. Made a double recipe because I (mis)understood that company was coming....... Oh well, fortunately I like it so leftovers aren't a problem.....
Tonight's meal is up in the air - as in I don't know.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is making spaghetti with meatballs and hot Italian sausage. Yay! I'm not cooking.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we picked up a kilo of cooked ribs from the guy on the square. He includes half of a white onion that has been grilled and sauce for the ribs. Tonight we are going over to friends house to swim, play darts and eat. All I know is that we are bringing a salad


----------



## doozie

It's so nice out I broke out my Dutch ovens and will be cooking outside today!
A halved Chicken& potatoes in one, and I'm even going to give refrigerated biscuits a try in the other. (Prayers to the don't burn it Gods, it's been ages since I've cooked this way)


----------



## happy hermits

We cooked on the grill today. Chicken with honey mustard foil packets of potatoes and onions and mushrooms. also asparagus and pork and beans. For dessert seedless watermelon. First good weather day in a long time.


----------



## Evons hubby

My lazy bone kicked in today.... Had my Yvonne pick up a couple subway sammys on her way through town.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making fajita stuffed chicken and black beans and rice.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> It's so nice out I broke out my Dutch ovens and will be cooking outside today!
> A halved Chicken& potatoes in one, and I'm even going to give refrigerated biscuits a try in the other. (Prayers to the don't burn it Gods, it's been ages since I've cooked this way)


We enjoy using our dutch ovens. We shipped 4 of them with us when we moved to Mexico. It is a lot easier cooking outside in 100° heat than in the house.

Dinner at our friends house was New York Strip Steak, twice baked potatoes, salad and brownies


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, pineapple, rice, and a vegetable for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Easy night, hamburgers, fries, and coleslaw..... 
Woulda used the gas grill for the hamburgers but discovered that if you don't fill the tank when empty it just doesn't light the next time you go to use it.......


----------



## krackin

Can of hash, if I'm lucky.


----------



## happy hermits

Rabbit tacos tonight ,nachos and watermelon for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making fajita stuffed chicken and black beans and rice.


Life got busy, and Mr. Pixie was delighted to have spaghetti again, I swear the man could happily live on it. I had cheese and salami, it was good. 

So tonight we're having fajita stuffed chicken and black beans and rice.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork chops with sweet potato casserole and broccoli.

Tonight, oven fried chicken, corn pudding and green beans.


----------



## Micheal

Last night, ham steaks,, coleslaw, and sweet potatoes.
Lunch is out - somewhere.....
Tonight will be BBQed chicken thighs and some grilled veggies.
That's one of the reasons I'm going out this AM (in the rain) to get the tank for the grill filled. Guess that's what happens when you discover you didn't get it filled back when you thought it was, maybe, empty.......


----------



## pixiedoodle

small salmon slab for dh with steamed peas, pasta pockets & baked apples with redhots inside.


----------



## MO_cows

Oops, forgot to set anything out to thaw. Browsed the pantry, found canned clams. So, pasta with clams. Added some frozen peas for veg and heated up some store bought garlic bread.


----------



## happy hermits

Hot water heater died I called it no dishes for me to wash. Peanut butter and carrot cake jam and sharp cheese grilled on the grill. Might add they were pretty good to. 








I


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making 40 clove garlic chicken in the crockpot. It's happily cooking away now.


----------



## roadless

Crock pots are great IrishPixie..sounds yummy, love garlic.
Easy dinner, cheeseburger, minus bun, tomatoes and squash.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CHEESE ENCHILADS FROM THE FREEZER FROM LAST MONTH,LST OF THE STEAMED PEES FROM YESTERDAY & BAKED CIN APPLE WITH REDHOTS ALSO FROM YEST. TOMORROW WE CAN START ALL OVER WITH SOMETHING DIF..... MAYBE SPICY CHEESE BURGERS & FRIES. MAYBE II CAN GET THAT PEACH CRANBERRY IE MADE TOO.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight with macaroni salad and what looks to be the last jar of pickled beets.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had burgers tonight and I've got a huge 8 1/2 pound chicken thawing for dinner tomorrow and probably dinner most of next week.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne made a nice chicken Alfredo over bow ties for tonight's supper. We might be camping out this weekend, thinking a crockpot of pintos might be good to take if we go tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The garlic chicken was just OK, I had hoped it was going to be good, I use the crock pot a lot in the summer.

Today is date lunch, probably at Chili's it's Mr. Pixie's new favorite place, errands, grocery shopping, then supper at our oldest daughter's house (Vietnamese for the adults, pizza for the grands).


----------



## MO_cows

Temp supposed to hit 79 today. Should be a good night to fire up the grill for the first time this season. Will pick up buns, throw on some burgers and open a can of Busch's beans, call it dinner.


----------



## happy hermits

Fresh ham steak and cheese potatoes and apple sauce. All in the oven to warm house.


----------



## LT2108

KFC tonight.....


----------



## susieneddy

I'm late as usual. WE had cooked up a lot of pork a few months ago and decided to have what was leftover. So it was slices of pork and roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

LT2108 said:


> KFC tonight.....


KFC extra crispy is my guilty pleasure... I only have it once or twice a year but it's wonderful. 

Mr. Pixie is grilling cedar plank salmon and asparagus, and I'm making browned butter gnocchi with spinach.


----------



## no really

Grilled spicy shrimp tacos with avocado salsa and assorted salad. 

Only two of us at the condo tonight, so it's movie night. Gonna watch 13 Strong, maybe a couple of others to be decided later.


----------



## happy hermits

We made chicken cordon blue with mustard and feta, asparagus ,potatoe packets with mushrooms on grill


----------



## roadless

Chicken salad with grapes and pecans.
Snap peas.
( gotta admit I get dinner envy with all your yummy posts!)


----------



## MO_cows

Planned on grilling again tonight but DH went to deliver some plants and ended up staying for horseshoes with the boys. And once it gets dark it will just be beer and bs without the horseshoes. So holding the steaks for tomorrow. Browsed the freezer, there was a quart container of 15 bean soup. So that's what me and dad are having.


----------



## doozie

It was another outdoor Dutch oven dinner. Meatloaf from a recipe/method I've never used. We split a big potato that was cooked along side the meatloaf and had fresh green beans. 
Sandwiches with leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Crack in a bowl made with a mix of hot pork sausage and hamburger! I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## pixiedoodle

A FEE MORE ONION/BELL PEPPER BURGERS TODAY WITH A SIDE OF POTATO SALAD & PORK & BEANS 7 A CRNABERRY PEACH PIE FROM SCRATCH. I THINK A DOLLOP OF VANILLA ICE CREAM WOULDN'T HURT IT EITHER.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> Crack in a bowl made with a mix of hot pork sausage and hamburger! I'm looking forward to it already.


Sounds addictive, can you share the recipe?


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Sounds addictive, can you share the recipe?


It's near the bottom of the page, and it is addictive. 

https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


----------



## roadless

Great link, thanks!


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Great link, thanks!


It's my goal to addict as many people as possible. mmmmmwwwwahahahahahaha


----------



## roadless

*Add one more to your list!!! *


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had more sliced pork and sauteed some kale, spinach and arugula in some oil olive with garlic and onions


----------



## MO_cows

Strip steaks going on the grill in a minute. Made some deviled eggs and will round it out with baked beans.

Found myself without any sausage or bacon or ham this morning. I did have frozen blueberries and some whipped cream in a can. So IHOP eat your heart out, my pancakes with blueberry topping and whipped cream were the bomb.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was roast beef, roasted potatoes & carrots, and pickled beets. Got lots of roast left over for today.
If this snow we're getting (all of yesterday and today) doesn't stop soon part of that roast may end up as beef and barley soup.......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Guess what I'm eating for lunch? Yup, crack in a bowl. 

I'm making a shrimp and vegetable saute with cajun seasoning, and I'll add some pasta for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## happy hermits

Yesterday was my grandsons birthday dinner. He just turned eight and he got to pick it was Thick chocolate chip pancakes, topped with berries and bananas, Bacon, breakfast sausage , Bratwurst, Lemon cupcakes and strawberry pudding cake. Needless to say I flipped pancakes for ever. The maple syrup was flowing chocolate milk all around.


----------



## Oregon1986

Chicken salad


----------



## Irish Pixie

A London broil is to be the center of supper, but I don't know if I'm going to put it in the Instant or Crock Pot. I'm leaning toward Crock Pot, adding brown gravy, and broccoli.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, baked potatoes topped with chili and cheese.

Tonight, taco salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Tuesday night was pasta with meat sauce. No dinner last night. We went to a Brazilian restaurant for a late/early lunch/dinner. Tonight will either be leftover pasta or pork


----------



## doozie

I made copy cat Starbucks egg bites in the instant pot, never had the original, but they sure turned out good! (Reminds me of mini soufflés)
I made taco meat filling last night for today's lunch.
Dinner involves a whole chicken, I just have not decided what I want to do with it.


----------



## Vjklander

homemade pea soup and homemade faux crab salad sandwiches


----------



## happy hermits

Shrimp today and biscuits and grilled pineapple.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hit the floor running this morning, and what popped into my mind for dinner was a veggie fritatta made with fresh mozzarella and a side salad. Quick, easy, and delicious.


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are having deluxe (all sorts of added ingredients) Chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WILL FINISH OFF THE THICK BONELESS PORKCHOP & A SMALL HALF OF A STUFFED BELL PEPPER, CANNED BEANS OF SOME SORT & I'LL FIX EITHER JELLO OR PUDDING FOR SWEET TREAT. BETTER GET OUT A SM. BEEF OR PORK ROAST FROM THE FRZR FOR TOM. NEED A FEW MORE POTS. FOR EITHER OF THOSE MEATS & THINK I MAY NOT HAVE MORE THAN 3 IN THE BAG. I'LL NEED TO MAKE SOME GRAVY FROM SOME OF THE BROTH & PRETTY SURE I HAVE CARROTS TO TOSS IN WITH EITHER OF THE ROASTS. THINK WE ATE THE LAST OF THE PEACH CRANBERRY PIE SO BETTER GET A BOX OF BROWNIES BAKED OR A CAKE & EITHER ONE SHOULD LAST MOST OF THE WEEK .


----------



## susieneddy

It looks like chicken wings will be a late lunch or early dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, chicken marsala with green salad on the side. Awhile back I made it and threw in some frozen peas in for veg, as we didn't have salad that time. It was really good, peas and mushrooms taste good together, so I will do that again tonight. Bummer, I forgot to get good parmesan cheese at the store so we'll make do with the stuff in the plastic bottle.


----------



## Micheal

Easy night - made tuna salad........


----------



## LT2108

Pizza night tonight..... with Corona


----------



## roadless

Chicken sausage, peppers ,onions and kale.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making creamy Parmesan (but I think I'm going to substitute Asiago) garlic mushroom chicken with cauli rice, and a side salad.


----------



## no really

Grilled burgers tonight, to much work to catch up on for anything else.


----------



## susieneddy

A month ago a couple we know who are snowbirds gave us some food from their freezer since they wouldn't have time to eat it before they let. Tonight it will be some type of beef we are thawing out. It will either be for us or our dogs..stay tuned for what kind of beef is it...lol


----------



## pixiedoodle

SUEF & TURF FOR DH TONITE, HALF A YAM WITH BUTTER & BROWN SUGAR, HOME MADE PUMPKIN PIE & COOL WHIP.


----------



## doozie

Chicken fried steak, mashers, gravy, carrots.


----------



## nehimama

At the moment, I'm making up a large batch of breakfast burritos (sausage, diced bell pepper, diced potato, diced onion and eggs). 
I'll assemble them in flour tortillas, topped with plenty of shredded cheese, wrap individually, and freeze 'til needed.


----------



## MO_cows

Pineapple shrimp stir fry tonight. Had to pack a to go order for DGD. Her momma is working, her daddy is playing, she's doing homework so no dinner got cooked at their house. So she called 1 800 grandma. Lol. I would much rather send her some home cooking than have her head to a drive thru.


----------



## Vjklander

Hamburgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadless

I rarely do this, but yesterday I got a chicken avocado salad from Wendys...not bad in a pinch.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch today while shopping for stuff for our road trip to the resort. We'll pick up something out for a dinner/snack because we don't pick up the youngest Pixie from the airport until 11 pm.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's meal? Took a little of this and some of that along with 5-6 scrambled eggs I tossed the mess in the oven for a time and Taa-Daa...... Believe it or not with a little Picante sauce and toast on the side it was a fairly good meal... 

Tonight? The wife wants to go out for a fish fry, sooo fish it will be.


----------



## doozie

Breaded fish from the freezer, frozen fries or tots, mac and cheese from a box, green beans. Easy night including the clean up!


----------



## MO_cows

Not much time or ambition last night, so made up a bowl of tuna salad and called it dinner. I had mine on crackers. 

Tonight we are supposed to go to demolition derby at the fairgrounds. Cousins will be there with their kettle corn rig. So dinner will probably be a hot dog from the 4h boosters and kettle corn.


----------



## doozie

Leek and potato soup, small steaks, pull-apart bread.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> A month ago a couple we know who are snowbirds gave us some food from their freezer since they wouldn't have time to eat it before they let. Tonight it will be some type of beef we are thawing out. It will either be for us or our dogs..stay tuned for what kind of beef is it...lol


The beef was really good. Susie cooked it in dutch oven with peppers, onions and mushrooms. Then she made a brown gravy from the remains in the dutch oven. 
Last night we went over to a friends house where we had Shrimp and Lobster Alfredo pasta with salad. 
Tonight off to celebrate Cinco De Mayo here with our realtor and all of their past clients. The owner of the real estate company is having it catered so no idea what we will be having.


----------



## roadless

Ugh...got sick...think it was from the Wendy's salad...
Today I ate light and drank plenty of water.


----------



## montysky

roadless said:


> Ugh...got sick...think it was from the Wendy's salad...
> Today I ate light and drank plenty of water.


yuck hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## doozie

Double meat chili,and the rest of the pull apart bread.


----------



## roadless

Sauteed half an apple with cinnamon, mashed very ripe banana with eggs and scrambled all together.
Yummy, tastes like a healthy oatmeal without all the carbs.


----------



## alida

scrambled eggs with 1 cup of diced mushroom/pepper and onion for breakfast. This breakfast is one of the ways I boost my vegetable intake,it tastes wonderful and is filling too. 
I'm not sure about lunch, but dinner is going to be Irish Pixie's "crack in a bowl" recipe. I'm going to vary it slightly by using some leftover chorizo sausage and pork sausage. Chorizo is spicy enough for me so I'll eliminate the schiracha sauce.


----------



## Micheal

Cheated for last night's meal - made spaghetti and (frozen) meat balls, used Ragu super mushroom for the sauce.
Got enough meat balls and sauce left for hot meat ball sandwiches - today's lunch.
Thinking maybe a roast for tonight; but then again????


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork chops and hominy. Green salad on the side.

Tonight, fish tacos. Got some Alaskan pollock in the freezer, it came pre-cut into cubes. But they will be more like fish fajitas because I have multi colored bell peppers to use up. They were on sale and such nice big specimens at the store, I over-bought. Will quick-thaw the fish in the colander, give it a quick marinade with lime, chipotle, etc. Should be good!


----------



## doozie

Chili dogs for lunch, the rest of the of leftover Chili from yesterday for dinner tonight.


----------



## roadless

Flounder ,cauliflower rice ,roasted brussel sprouts.


----------



## alida

stir fried marinated beef strips with mushrooms and green/red peppers. I added a couple spoonfuls of water to the leftover marinade too, and it was enough to coat the veggies nicely too.


----------



## doozie

Chicken fried steak again, corn, fried red potatoes.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, nice day, got the windows and doors open and Scalloped potatoes with ham in the oven....gonna be done in 16 minutes according to the timer....


----------



## MO_cows

You ever hear the old one liner:
Wanna hear God laugh?
Tell Him your plans.

Well that was me today. Planned on firing up the grill for some chicken thighs and zucchini. But there was a 3 alarm fire near my workplace today. Been smelling smoke and having my eyes burn from it all afternoon. Ain't no way I am standing over the grill tonight!

So I whipped up some Waldorf salad and we had sandwiches with it.

Tomorrow I think I can face the grill.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm not sure what I'll fix, we did stop and pick up fresh veggies after taking our youngest to the airport, but nothing even sounds good after indulging in top notch dining since last Friday. Sigh.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala, extra mushrooms, some type of vegetable for dinner.
Planning to make two ingredient pizza crust(Greek yogurt and self rising flour) never tried it before, for a pizza lunch. Toppings to be determined.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was grilled shrimp with rice (ancient grains) and a salad.


----------



## happy hermits

Just got a call from hubby working at second job today . So since I am going solo for dinner I think it will be tuna salad on crackers and vegetable beef soup. Same thing for lunch yesterday thinking advocado toast and pickled eggs today.


----------



## Vjklander

Monday night we had a bowl of beanpot warmed up and sandwiches. For the sandwiches, I put about 6 oz of fake crab in a big bowl and crosscut with 2 steak knives. Add 8 oz spinach leaves and crosscut as well. Plop in a couple dollops of plain yogurt (in lieu of mayo). Add some diced celery, carrots, and red onions. Season with some Turmeric, Mustard powder, Coarse black pepper, Basil and Cilantro. Pile on some Rye bread and cut in half. Viola!
Now, I said that to say this. There was a little bit left over, so for my work lunch for 2 days I made 2 sandwiches with a layer of crab stuff with a layer of thin sliced ham and Swiss cheese.
All worked well.


----------



## doozie

Today I am going to try home made bagel dogs, can't find them anywhere here, no ones heard of them when we ask in the stores.


----------



## happy hermits

Well put me on the list I have never heard of bagel dogs either. Sounds interesting though


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was burgers with cheese and a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a craving for steak, Mr. Pixie (the grill master) is working so I'm doing some a bit too thin filet mignon for the gas grill on the grill pan, along with asparagus risotto and a just mixed spring greens salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is spicy honey orange chicken drumsticks and thighs in the crock pot, and sides to be decided on later.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to a Thai restaurant in Baca, Mexico. The food was outstanding and the gardens were beautiful.


----------



## MO_cows

Wednesday night, brined chicken thighs and grilled them along with some slabs of zucchini brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with "house seasoning". Had Waldorf salad on the side.

Last night we attended the annual meeting of our electric coop so dinner was free but only a hot dog, chips, cookie.

For tonight I am conflicted. I have some "faux filet mignon", a bacon wrapped sirloin cut, which would be great on the grill along with a foil pack of potatoes, bell pepper, onions. But it's Friday night and I very well might loose my ambition to cook and clean up and say, somebody go get a pizza! lol


----------



## doozie

I'm trying out steamed hamburgers and steamed cheese to top them. Not sure why this would be special, but I've been watching you tube camping cooking shows, and this stood out as something I'd like to try.
I had leek and zucchini fried in a pan last night, very nice mild flavor combo.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> I'm trying out steamed hamburgers and steamed cheese to top them. Not sure why this would be special, but I've been watching you tube camping cooking shows, and this stood out as something I'd like to try.
> I had leek and zucchini fried in a pan last night, very nice mild flavor combo.


In some parts of the country steamed hamburgers are a big thing, and called a juicy Lucy. I saw it on an Andrew Zimmern show.


----------



## Ziemael

Enchilada hot dish (no heat/peppers =white people style) tillimook sour cream(could have honestly used the wife's thick twice strained home fermented yogurt), home made guacamole. & black bean/pico de gallo salad.


----------



## Evons hubby

happy hermits said:


> Well put me on the list I have never heard of bagel dogs either. Sounds interesting though


They are a medium sized dog, mostly white with black and brown splotches. They make a particularly annoying howl when chasing a rabbit.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight's supper will be the queens beans (with country ribs) served over cornbread and a side of greens.


----------



## Micheal

Made roast chicken, dressing, along with peas & carrots yesterday.
Tonight was chicken pot pie.
Got enough chicken/bones to make a decent soup for tomorrow.
Least that's the plan and we all know how my plans end up  - not.....


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> Today I am going to try home made bagel dogs, can't find them anywhere here, no ones heard of them when we ask in the stores.


Got Yvonne's hubby's description of a bagel dog.. 
Wonder if'n you can top that with your version?????


----------



## doozie

Bagel dogs were just ok, dough and I have a love hate relationship.
Steamed burgers, oh my! I steamed the sharp cheddar in ramekins alongside the burgers, a gooey mass to top them was the perfect result. 
Next time I'm trying the Juicy Lucy cheese stuffed version.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch, errands, and grocery shopping day. We'll pick up something to grill, maybe steel head trout, while we're out.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was Shrimp and rice with a salad. No idea about tonight


----------



## roadless

Going out for dinner, a rare occurrence, I'll have whatever suits my fancy....probably steak or seafood...what the heck, maybe both!


----------



## MO_cows

Yep the pizza won out last night. Here shortly we will set some charcoal on fire to cook faux filets and a foil pouch of veggies.

Poor DDIL has to work tomorrow, I was hoping for a mother's day bbq over there but not gonna happen. So will take my mom to the Asian buffet in a nearby town.


----------



## krackin

Maple molasses pea beans, used smoked ham in lieu of salt pork. I'll smoke a dry rub maple cured bacon next week end so I'll have enough till winter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is making ginormous pork chops that we picked up while out shopping, broccoli tator tots, and grilled romaine (guaranteed not to be from Yuma, AZ). 

He said he's cooking today and tomorrow (for Mother's Day) because he appreciates that I cook him dinner every night. Aww. There's a reason I've kept him 36 years.


----------



## Jlynnp

Having goulash tonight and tomorrow DH is taking me for Mexican at my favorite restaurant. This has been a very busy week as we re-landscaped the front of the house.


----------



## Micheal

Last night's meal - Shrimp Creole over rice. 
DD taking wife out for lunch.... Evening meal depends on how late they get back from the DD/Mom lunch.  Could be nothing to something done on the grill or ????????


----------



## roadless

The dinner was great, petite sirloin, squash and a salad.
The company was tricky though...I was reprimanded for not drinking! Good grief, lol.


----------



## susieneddy

Even though we had Thai food Thursday we decided to have it again at the local Thai place down the road from us. We both had Pad Thai Chicken and 2 crispy egg rolls. We have leftovers but tonight we will be going to watch a baseball game in Merida. The local team the Yucatan Leones will be finishing up a homestand.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thai and Vietnamese are in my top five foods, susieneddy. I could eat it two or three times a week- the combination of flavors is just amazing.

I'm doing beer brisket (actually the first time I've ever cooked a brisket) in the crock pot today. It has to go low and slow for 10 hours. I'm not sure of the sides yet tho.


----------



## alida

pulled pork tonight, on buns,or wrapped in lettuce leaves. Coleslaw on the side or on top of the pork. I don't have to do the cooking - just the eating so all is good.


----------



## Vjklander

smoked turkey, quinoa, peas. with hot salsa vice gracvy.


----------



## doozie

Roasted chicken, leeks and mushrooms, white rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found a recipe for ham and crispy rice that sounds good so I'm going to try it. I think I'll add just a simple spring mixed greens salad.


----------



## Micheal

The other day I got to buy a large cabbage - cheap.... Rainy and just plain bad outside so yesterday was a Holubtsi making day.
Making them by yourself sure is really time consuming...  But sure got a lot for today's left-overs!
Least I'll have a lot till DD shows up tonight and sweet talks me out of a couple of meals worth.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is picking up some food of the gods, aka ahi tuna poke bowls and tom yum seafood ramen tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Thai and Vietnamese are in my top five foods, susieneddy. I could eat it two or three times a week- the combination of flavors is just amazing.
> 
> I'm doing beer brisket (actually the first time I've ever cooked a brisket) in the crock pot today. It has to go low and slow for 10 hours. I'm not sure of the sides yet tho.


We loved the Thai restaurant in Baca so much we are taking new people there Sunday.

We had friends stop by who had just returned from the US. We had them mule down some items for us that is hard to find down here like Powdered Ranch dressing in individual packets. (a large container can be found but it can turn into a brick if you don't use it a LOT) Luzianne tea specially blended to be iced, cream of tarter (small jars or you get bricks). 

We fried up some hot dogs and melted pepperjack cheese over it and drank iced tea for a late lunch then we had a cobb salad for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ENCHILADAS TONIE WITH SIDE SALAD. BETTER COOK UP SOME PUDDING OR JELLO FOR SOMETHING SWEET. ILL GET A BEEF ROAST OUT T START THAWING & TILL IT IS THAWED, I'LL MCRO GRILL 2 PORK CHOPS FOR TOM.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was steak sandwiches with sautéed peppers and onions, with fried potatoes. Homemade chocolate pound cake for dessert. There was no complaining tonight~


----------



## alida

left over pot roast and sliced tomatos/cucumbers tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new sheet pan recipe- skinless chicken thighs coated in paste of garlic and paprika over halved brussel sprouts. I'll use smoked and hot paprika for a bit of extra flavor. I'll probably throw some broccoli in there too, I have a lot.


----------



## Yoopergirl58

Husband & I are watching our carb intake. Last night I made Shepherd's pie using cauliflower instead of potatoes for the topping. It was pretty darned good! Leftovers tonight


----------



## susieneddy

We had to go to Merida yesterday to do some shopping and run some errands. We stopped by one of our favorite places to eat Peguena Jungla for his cochinita pibil. He prepares it the old Mayan way where he buries the pig in the ground and cooks it that way. He does this in his back yard. That pork is so good. We had 4 tacos and some horchata to drink. We bought a kilo to take over to some friends house who had never had it before. Along the way we stopped and bought .5 kilo of homemade corn tortillas. OMG we were in heaven.
We ended up have the cochinta pibil with pickled red onions and chili sauce on the tortillas, grilled shrimp and chicken wings. After we ate we went to the ocean to swim and drink sangria's with brandy mixed in. Later on we came back to eat again..lol

Today we are taking some friends to Bom Gusto which is an authentic Brazilian restaurant to eat. Meat day for sure. There will be no dinner tonight


----------



## pixiedoodle

LAST OF THE ENCHILADAS FROM THE FRZR, SALAD, REFRIED BEANS & ORANGE COCONUT PIE. ROAST BEEF TOM. FOR DH WITH POTS. & CRROTS, GRAVY FROM SOME OF THE BROTH. BETTER COOK UP SOME PUDDING OR JELLO SINCE DH FINISHED OFF ANYTHING & EVERYTHING SWEET...


----------



## susieneddy

I was correct no dinner last night. No idea what we are doing for dinner tonight


----------



## Irish Pixie

I decided on sausage crack in a bowl. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork chops with zucchini fritters and some corn.

The night before, DGD needed dinner again but I was making Patty melts and only had 3 patties. Fixed her up with a grilled cheese and some veggies and dip.

Tonight, no inspiration. Leaning towards the walleye special at the local place.


----------



## CountryMom22

Only me and youngest son home this weekend, so tonight was BLT's. No idea what we'll eat the rest of the weekend but we're pretty easy to feed!


----------



## krackin

Busy as the devil all day here, had to move two sows from weaners. Half done with that at 5 AM and got a call. Seems one of my sows who was reintroduced to her boyfriend decided to leave him and the other farm. #[email protected]%$^&*. Sum beech. Time I got there the sow was all over the boar who was trying for an out at that point. No sympathy. 

Took a bit but I am still smoking my maple bacon slab on schedule for baked beans tomorrow. Mesquite, apple and pecan smoke. Looking like rain tomorrow so St Louis ribs will work. Just rendered lard for biscuits too. 

Only evil kills babies.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was an easy night - spaghetti and meatballs.
Lunch today is out somewhere, guess it depends on where I am at the time I get hungry. 
Tonight a roast with roasted veggies.


----------



## alida

It's a rainy chilly day here,just barely over 50F at mid day. Same for tomorrow. I think I'm going to do a pork roast with roasted vegetables while I can. With the funny weather these days it could be over 80 next week and all I'll want to eat is cold food.


----------



## MO_cows

Turns out, last night there was no dinner. Asked DH what he wanted to do for dinner, he said he didn't know and then went to play with the boys. So I had a pbj and let the guys scrounge. 

Got split chicken breasts in the crock pot with chiles, garlic, cumin for tacos or enchi-lasagna tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Last night's roast really hit the spot..... even made myself a roast beef sandwich bout 11PM.
Most likely same for lunch today - roast beef sandwiches. 
Rainy, damp, and in the 50's sure feels like soup weather to me. So if there is any roast left it's soup tonight....


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to Wal Mart and La Europea to do some shopping. We had to pick up some veggies to make cole slaw that will go with our fried fish and french fries that we are having for lunch today. WE found some great deals on wines that we liked in the US but hadn't found down here. Now we know where to go.
Dinner last night was leftover sausage and chorizo.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ROAST WITH POTATOES & CARROTS, GRAVY, WATERMELON & SOME SORT OF SWEET TREAT. BETTER BAKE BROWNIES OR THE LIKE FOR THIS WEEK. ROAST MEAL WILL LAST FOR ABOUT 3 DAYS WITH OTHER SIDE DISHES ALONG THE WAY. SCRAPS WILL BE TURNED INTO SMALL POT OF "STEW".


----------



## Irish Pixie

Nuttin' honey. LOL


----------



## alida

I pureed the left over roasted veggies from last night, added broth to thin it out a bit and viola, vegetable soup. I'll probably have that with leftover pork roast.


----------



## doozie

I'm trying to make new to me recipes or use different ingredients at least once a week.

Tonight is pork chops on the grill with an applewood rub or seasoning I've never seen before, and a grilled in foil tiny potatoes and some veggies coated in oil and a packet of ranch dressing, I've never used those dressing packets for anything.
Leftover rice with bok choi and napa on the side too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing seasoned pork loin that I sliced a bit too thin on the grill pan, pan sauteed mushrooms (I hit a sale at Aldi) and another veg that I'll dig out later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make goulash, and Mr. Pixie will be happy as a clam.


----------



## Micheal

Ahh, yesterday was Bologna stew.....
Today for lunch what's left of the stew.
Tonight, a boiled dinner for the wife and the DD.
For me, coleslaw and most likely a burger or maybe a salad of some sort or maybe a sandwich of some sort or maybe a ????


----------



## doozie

Chicken stir fry, heavy on the veggies. Frozen won tons on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

We went to Progreso yesterday to play darts then stopped on the way home to eat a light dinner with friends. Salad was the dinner and it was pretty good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFT OVER ROAST, POTATOES, GRAVY, CARROTS & IF H WE WANT IT POTATO SALAD MADE TODAY. TRYING TO GET A COUPLE OF THINGS MADE A HEAD OF TIME SO THERE WILL BE A FEW EDIBLES WHEN I GET HOME FRIDAY OR SAT. AFTER HEART DEVICE SURGERY. THINK THERE'S ENOUGH IN THERE THAT DH & I CAN GET BY ON WHATS IN THE FRIDGE . I'LL BE ON RESTRICTED "DUTY" FOR 6 WKS SO THAT IN ITSELF SHOULD BE INTERESTING. I'LL BE RESTRICTED ON LEFT ARM USE....AS IN NO LEFT ARM USE FOR 6 WKS. I'M PRETTY CREATIVE IN THE KITCHEN SO THINK WE CAN MANAGE TO STILL HAVE A FEW DECENT MEALS OVER THE NEXT 6 WEEKS. IF ALL ELSE FAILS, THERE IS A BURGER JOINT ON EVERY CORNER WITHIN A BAZILLION MILES FROM HERE.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> LEFT OVER ROAST, POTATOES, GRAVY, CARROTS & IF H WE WANT IT POTATO SALAD MADE TODAY. TRYING TO GET A COUPLE OF THINGS MADE A HEAD OF TIME SO THERE WILL BE A FEW EDIBLES WHEN I GET HOME FRIDAY OR SAT. AFTER HEART DEVICE SURGERY. THINK THERE'S ENOUGH IN THERE THAT DH & I CAN GET BY ON WHATS IN THE FRIDGE . I'LL BE ON RESTRICTED "DUTY" FOR 6 WKS SO THAT IN ITSELF SHOULD BE INTERESTING. I'LL BE RESTRICTED ON LEFT ARM USE....AS IN NO LEFT ARM USE FOR 6 WKS. I'M PRETTY CREATIVE IN THE KITCHEN SO THINK WE CAN MANAGE TO STILL HAVE A FEW DECENT MEALS OVER THE NEXT 6 WEEKS. IF ALL ELSE FAILS, THERE IS A BURGER JOINT ON EVERY CORNER WITHIN A BAZILLION MILES FROM HERE.


Good luck with your surgery, Pixiedoodle.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftover fried fish, hush puppies and french fries. Tonight a salad with some turkey breast cut up in it.


----------



## Micheal

Last night the ladies pigged-out on the boiled dinner. Me, I ended up with a baked potato topped with sour cream, cheddar cheese, bacon bits, and fresh chives..... I think I got the better of the meal choices... 
Tonight left overs for the wife. 
While out and about today I went to an Asian buffet for lunch so I'm thinking maybe a hotdog with relish, mustard, and sweet onion later as a snack....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cowboy cut ribeyes, grilled asparagus and scallions, and a mixed greens salad eaten on the (hopefully) scrubbed clean downstairs porch under the party lights.


----------



## doozie

Small seasoned beef roast (I usually cut any roasts I buy in half) in the crock pot, to be shredded for sandwiches with onions and peppers on French rolls. Maybe a potato side dish too.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner has been totally derailed at our house. Monday, made chicken marsala and a green salad. Ate mine and then watched the marsala get cold and salad wilt because some of the "beer 30" bunch show up and Dad and DH didn't come in to eat until after they left, 9:30 pm or so. This has been happening on a more and more regular basis, I find it to be quite rude. So Tuesday I didn't cook anything. Made me a sandwich and let them scrounge for themselves. Last night, was going to make tostadas but our tortillas were abducted by aliens. The package just disappeared. I suspect one of the the dogs but where is the packaging? About the time I was discovering this, here comes DS to show off his brand new UTV and some of his UTV owning friends came with theirs. So again, no dinner. I will grab some tortillas on the way home and try for that again tonight.


----------



## krackin

Tough luck, I'm having chocolate frappes with the fat girls, then visit mom. Ain't seen mom in 16 years, no need to rush.


----------



## Micheal

Wife wanted a change from her boiled dinner...  So we had chili with Bisquick biscuits......


----------



## alida

I picked up a container of lamb stew made by my favourite Indian restaurant. I had a small amount of basmati rice with it, plus cucumber slices in yogurt and mint for my side. It's getting hotter here and I'm thinking that there will be a lot of cucumber/yogurt in my immediate future. It's so refreshing.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill for lunch, whole chicken in the Dutch oven outdoors for dinner if it doesn't rain, otherwise I'll pressure cook it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a new recipe for Cuban chicken in the crock pot. It sounds good, and I'm hoping it's tasty because I like to use the crock pot when the weather warms up.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was steamed veggies and some sauteed some Brussels Sprouts. Today is dart day!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making tuna burgers over a salad of mixed spring greens, and something to round out the meal.


----------



## susieneddy

We ended up eating chicken wings at darts. On the way home we stopped at El Martini and snacked on a some chicken over quinoa. Today we taking some friends to the Thai restaurant in Baca.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HOME FROM HEART SURGERY THAT DIDN'T GO WELL. WILL HAVE TO HAVE ANOTHER HEART SURGERY IN ABOUT 2-6 WKS. HAVE TO HEAL UP FROM THIS ONE. THEY WILL HAVE TO TRY A DIF PROCEDURE. I HAD ENOUGH COOKED UP FOR "RE-HEAT "MEALS FOR A WEEK OR SO. CAN'T USE MY LEFT ARM FOR 7 WKS SO THAT CREATES SOME LIMITS. HOWEVER, THINGS WILL PROGRESS & MOVE FORWARD LIKE THE NATURAL FLOW OF LIFE. WE ALL HAVE A FEW KINKS ALONG THE WAY & WE WORK THRU THEM & KEEP GOING. GLAD I AM FOOD PREPARED FOR THIS EPISODE OF RECOVERY BEFORE THE NEXT ROUND OF HEART SURGERY. SURE MAKES EVERYDAY LIFE EASIER WHEN I COOK AHEAD.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm sorry you have to have another procedure, pixiedoodle.


----------



## krackin

Love ya kid. You will be fine. At least you didn't have 20 piglets hit trail. I told 'em they could come back in or get a real job.


----------



## doozie

Pixiedoodle, I'm happy you are home and have some meals set for a while.


----------



## Evons hubby

It's dinner for one here tonite. Think I'll fry me up some taters and onion and smother them with sausage gravy.


----------



## Micheal

pixiedoodle, my thoughts are with you.

Last night was something different, sirloin steak, sliced potatoes & onions, and onions & mushrooms all cooked on the grill.....
Wife was trying to remember when the last time we had done a steak here.. 
She couldn't remember that far back....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try another new recipe, jalapeno steak in the slow cooker, I'm actually using a London broil tho. I'm not sure what to have with it, maybe polenta.


----------



## susieneddy

pixiedoodle, so sorry your first procedure didn't go well. Glad you had meals made up. Relax the best you can and take care of yourself while you wait. 

The Thai place was excellent again and filled us up. We had a late dinner of cucumbers, cheese and mayo on lettuce and a smoked turkey wrap.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HOME FROM HEART SURGERY THAT DIDN'T GO WELL. WILL HAVE TO HAVE ANOTHER HEART SURGERY IN ABOUT 2-6 WKS. HAVE TO HEAL UP FROM THIS ONE. THEY WILL HAVE TO TRY A DIF PROCEDURE. I HAD ENOUGH COOKED UP FOR "RE-HEAT "MEALS FOR A WEEK OR SO. CAN'T USE MY LEFT ARM FOR 7 WKS SO THAT CREATES SOME LIMITS. HOWEVER, THINGS WILL PROGRESS & MOVE FORWARD LIKE THE NATURAL FLOW OF LIFE. WE ALL HAVE A FEW KINKS ALONG THE WAY & WE WORK THRU THEM & KEEP GOING. GLAD I AM FOOD PREPARED FOR THIS EPISODE OF RECOVERY BEFORE THE NEXT ROUND OF HEART SURGERY. SURE MAKES EVERYDAY LIFE EASIER WHEN I COOK AHEAD.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THANKS FOR THE GET-WELL WISHES. I HAVE A WHILE TO GET STRONGER . WILL BE WALKING AROUND & AROUND THRU THE HOUSE FOR MY "EXERCISE" FOR A WHILE. DH GOES BACK TO WORK THIS WEEK SO I WILL HAVE TO SECOND THINK EVERYTHING I DO ON MY OWN. NOT WHAT I PLANNED ON BUT IT'S WHAT I GOT FOR NOW.
LOTS OF REHEAT- MEALS GOING TO BE HAPPENING HERE. GLAD TO HAVE IT AVAILABLE. I KNOW YOU CAN'T ALWAYS PLAN AHEAD BUT I SURE GAVE IT A TRY FOR THIS "FUN" OCCASISON. EVERYONES MEALS SOUND DELISH! WE'LL BE GETTING FRESH GARDEN PRODUCE BEFORE WE KNOW IT HERE IN KS.


----------



## doozie

Leftover Jambalaya, maybe just a salad for lunch.


----------



## alida

pixiedoodle said:


> THANKS FOR THE GET-WELL WISHES. I HAVE A WHILE TO GET STRONGER . WILL BE WALKING AROUND & AROUND THRU THE HOUSE FOR MY "EXERCISE" FOR A WHILE. DH GOES BACK TO WORK THIS WEEK SO I WILL HAVE TO SECOND THINK EVERYTHING I DO ON MY OWN. NOT WHAT I PLANNED ON BUT IT'S WHAT I GOT FOR NOW.
> LOTS OF REHEAT- MEALS GOING TO BE HAPPENING HERE. GLAD TO HAVE IT AVAILABLE. I KNOW YOU CAN'T ALWAYS PLAN AHEAD BUT I SURE GAVE IT A TRY FOR THIS "FUN" OCCASISON. EVERYONES MEALS SOUND DELISH! WE'LL BE GETTING FRESH GARDEN PRODUCE BEFORE WE KNOW IT HERE IN KS.


Pixiedoodle,
Take care of yourself and don't rush things too much. Those meals you made ahead of time are going to be huge help. 

It's been a hot day here, too much for me so I decided to make rhubarb/onion chutney with fresh picked rhubarb in my air conditioned condo. Fresh asparagus are on sale everywhere right now so I roasted some for dinner, will use some of the leftovers in a omelet tomorrow and the remainder,with the rest of the bunch will become asparagus soup. I bought waay too much,and will probably buy too much later this week, it's so so good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch and grocery shopping with Mr. Pixie. We'll pick up something to grill for supper tonight, maybe tuna steaks, and eat on the downstairs porch with the party lights on and listen to music.


----------



## susieneddy

We had a late breakfast of sausage links and toast. This afternoon/evening we are going to a Memorial Day party. The normal American food should be served


----------



## MO_cows

Pixiedoodle, take care of yourself. Wishing you a good recovery.

Last night, pounded out some chicken breast cutlets and glazed them with pineapple BBQ sauce. Pineapple slaw and a veggie blend on the side.

Had an impromptu bbq tonight. Had made ranch macaroni salad and had a London broil marinating for the grill. Ended up with company when it was time to light the grill. So they ran home and grabbed some stuff and we ended up with grilled London broil, chicken breast, brats, hot dogs. With macaroni salad, baked beans, slaw, chips.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night Mr. Pixie made Greek (chopped black olives and feta cheese) inside out burgers with sweet onions on a brioche bun. Absolutely fabulous. 

Tonight I'm making sausage, cabbage, and pasta.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a normal Memorial Day fair... hamburgers, mac & potato salads, corn on the cob, and watermelon....
Went shopping earlier in the AM and the corn in the store just looked so good I couldn't resist. 
Lunch today will be leftover salads.
For today's evening meal (back to normal) - just don't know?


----------



## happy hermits

Pixiedoodle take care of yourself the best you can. It sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## krackin

pixiedoodle said:


> THANKS FOR THE GET-WELL WISHES. I HAVE A WHILE TO GET STRONGER . WILL BE WALKING AROUND & AROUND THRU THE HOUSE FOR MY "EXERCISE" FOR A WHILE. DH GOES BACK TO WORK THIS WEEK SO I WILL HAVE TO SECOND THINK EVERYTHING I DO ON MY OWN. NOT WHAT I PLANNED ON BUT IT'S WHAT I GOT FOR NOW.
> LOTS OF REHEAT- MEALS GOING TO BE HAPPENING HERE. GLAD TO HAVE IT AVAILABLE. I KNOW YOU CAN'T ALWAYS PLAN AHEAD BUT I SURE GAVE IT A TRY FOR THIS "FUN" OCCASISON. EVERYONES MEALS SOUND DELISH! WE'LL BE GETTING FRESH GARDEN PRODUCE BEFORE WE KNOW IT HERE IN KS.


You just get better. I've already lost a day and a half frettin' fer cry sake.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can't think of a dang thing to fix for supper. So leftovers it is.


----------



## Grey Mare

Sorry to hear PixieDoodle...hugs to you..

Hubby is away in TX on a business trip so I am "single". Since I have night classes, going to make a nice healthy salad to take with me for dinner tonight.


----------



## Micheal

We're having oven fried bone-in chicken breasts and a pasta salad tonight....
Did the chicken and pasta last night after it cooled down and I could open up the windows and doors cooling things off.. 

Yesterday was an appointment day for the wife and me; managed lunch bout 2 in the afternoon so only had the one meal - most likely didn't hurt either one of us - missing the other meals that is...


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's my oldest grandson's day to pick supper, does anyone know what a "Bagel Bite" is? LOL Kidding, it's a frozen thing that I have to heat up in the oven. I'm having a salad.


----------



## Grey Mare

Went to the Amish store by the dealer after picking my truck up and got one of their amazing sandwiches. That is what is for dinner for me tonight along with fresh strawberries and grapes on the side. Unsweetened ice tea to wash it all down, then pick the hubby up after class.


----------



## krackin

I whipped up a small batch of roasted tater salad, prepped it yesterday. Spuds, eggs, dill pickle, mayo, sweet onion mixed and rested. Add what you want after. St Lou ribs crocked earlier with my own pastrami dry rub. They are ready for sauce and grill/broil/bake.


----------



## happy hermits

Going solo tonight so I think it will be left over pasta salad. Also a fudge cycle for dessert. To hot to cook and want to get the salad ate up it has shrimp in it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Kid friendly meal- chicken tenders, box mac n cheese, and corn. I had a caprese salad which all three proclaimed disgusting.


----------



## no really

Tonight is spaghetti night. Only three of us at the condo, weather is nasty so no bbq. Than a movie night 12 Strong and maybe Black Panther. Everyone is tired work has been busy.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was Susie's birthday so we had a small party at Le Geniuna where we play darts. For dinner we went out with some friends to a steak house where we had a nice steak dinner. After that we went to Fridays for a few drinks and headed back home. Great day esp. for Susie


----------



## Irish Pixie

I ordered KFC via Mr. Delivery, I could get used to this... 

ETA: It was still hot and delicious.


----------



## alida

shrimp pad thai from a meal "kit". I won a couple of these meal kits from a service that opened in my neighbourhood. The kit has all the ingredients, including seasoning and directions for preparing the meal for two. I doubt I'd pay for a kit that's about $12 per person for a entree, though thinking about it, $12 would be less costly going out for the same meal(which I'm trying to not do too often) AND I could make it at home without investing in spices and ingredients I might not use again.


----------



## doozie

Small pork roast, tiny white potatoes, Dr Pepper seasoned canned BBQ beans, hope we like em, and the obligatory applesauce for the pork. Just popped it all in the oven.


----------



## krackin

no really said:


> Tonight is spaghetti night. Only three of us at the condo, weather is nasty so no bbq. Than a movie night 12 Strong and maybe Black Panther. Everyone is tired work has been busy.


Love skettie night.


----------



## krackin

Irish Pixie said:


> I ordered KFC via Mr. Delivery, I could get used to this...
> 
> ETA: It was still hot and delicious.


Sooo, you really aren't homesteading all that much.


----------



## Evons hubby

krackin said:


> Sooo, you really aren't homesteading all that much.


Everyone likes to have a nice break now and then. Please save snide, nasty, rude or otherwise "not nice" comments for other parts of ht where such comments may be tolerated. This is countryside families, where we all play nice... Or we don't play long. Thanks


----------



## Grey Mare

Yesterday for dinner in class, I finally was about to pick some of my kale to throw in my salad I had and boy was it ever good. For dessert had cut up fresh strawberries, yummy!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

My adventure watching the grands ends today, I'll make them grilled cheese for lunch and save the rest of the KFC chicken for their daddy, it's his favorite.

Mr. Pixie and I are going to Chili's after a commando grocery run, and I'm having a margarita or three. Their June marg special is called a Citrus Bomb and I want to try one.


----------



## Grey Mare

chicken breasts in teriyaki and spices is in the crock pot for tonight, home made fries, and a fresh salad for dinner. Our son has a day off so he will be with us for dinner as well.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Lobster Ravioli and added some shrimp and baby clams to it. Interesting taste but really good.


----------



## alida

left overs today, left over pad thai and mango salad made with the last bits of green pepper,cuke,and half lemon plus mango of course. I canned a batch of rhubarb/onion chutney this afternoon and had 1 1/2 cups of dice rhubarb leftover. I mixed that with 6 strawberries and cooked it into a stewed rhubarb sauce which I mixed with the last of my yogurt for dessert. The fridge is definitely looking empty right now.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we did our normal run into Merida to do some shopping. We went to Costco, Sams Club and Chedraui ( large grocery store). We ate at a new place for us called Angry Angus. I had their Cheesy Burger and Susie had the Chicken Sandwich. OMG they were huge compared to ones we had eaten at other places. We weren't even hungry for dinner so we skipped it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

susieneddy said:


> Yesterday we did our normal run into Merida to do some shopping. We went to Costco, Sams Club and Chedraui ( large grocery store). We ate at a new place for us called Angry Angus. I had their Cheesy Burger and Susie had the Chicken Sandwich. OMG they were huge compared to ones we had eaten at other places. We weren't even hungry for dinner so we skipped it.


NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SIGHT BUT MY GREAT GRNDMA'S NAME WAS "MERIDA"...NEVER HEARD IT ANYWHERE ELSE... SHE DIED IN 1897


----------



## pixiedoodle

STILL FINISHING OFF LEFTOVERS & TODAY IT WILL BE LEFTOVER BONELESS THICK CUT PORKCHOPS WITH FRIED ONIONS, BELL PEPPERS, ETC & LG SIDE SALAD. BETTER WHIP UP SOME PUDDING FOR A SWEET TREAT.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a white wine, hot pepper flake, garlic, olive oil, with a smidge of butter sauce and reduced it, added a seafood medley from Aldi (calamari, bay scallops, shrimp, mussels) added another bag of raw shrimp that I bought by mistake a couple months ago, a bag full of fresh baby spinach, green onions, and zucchini noodles. Oh, my! It's delicious, and it was so easy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SIGHT BUT MY GREAT GRNDMA'S NAME WAS "MERIDA"...NEVER HEARD IT ANYWHERE ELSE... SHE DIED IN 1897


The star of the Disney movie "Brave" is named Merida, I love it. Was your ggrandma Scottish?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a chicken and chicken sausage Cajun seasoned vegetable skillet for supper.


----------



## Myrth

Bread is rising. Will have hot fresh bread with butter and apple butter served with cold chicken salad tonight. I made a huge Crockpot of chicken over the weekend, so I have lots and lots of cold chicken to cube for salads. I usually make a chicken salad with diced celery and herbs and a wee bit of dressing. Then I put that chicken salad on a nest of leafy greens that has been tossed with a light dressing and garnish with small chunks of fresh tomatoes. It makes a pretty presentation. Tasty too.


----------



## susieneddy

pixiedoodle said:


> NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS SIGHT BUT MY GREAT GRNDMA'S NAME WAS "MERIDA"...NEVER HEARD IT ANYWHERE ELSE... SHE DIED IN 1897


That is interesting. I wonder how her name was pronounced.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was leftover ravioli for me and egg salad for Susie. Tonight we are going to a charity Spaghetti dinner for one of the local workers here.


----------



## doozie

My something different and new was Field Roast brand sausage for lunch, vegetarian and actually very good.
Dinner is Chicken tenders in a fry pan, green beans, and rice or sweet potatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking a small beef roast in the oven (it's a cool damp day) and something...


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> The star of the Disney movie "Brave" is named Merida, I love it. Was your ggrandma Scottish?


think so since her last name was McDonald....


----------



## pixiedoodle

susieneddy said:


> That is interesting. I wonder how her name was pronounced.


mare-a duh


----------



## doozie

I had a small beef roast defrosting overnight, looked at it for a while, decided to cut into strips and use in chili that's simmering in the crock pot now. It will be quite a hearty meal tonight. The rest of the cut strips will be used in a pasta dish or casserole tomorrow.


----------



## Evons hubby

Irish Pixie said:


> I made a white wine, hot pepper flake, garlic, olive oil, with a smidge of butter sauce and reduced it, added a seafood medley from Aldi (calamari, bay scallops, shrimp, mussels) added another bag of raw shrimp that I bought by mistake a couple months ago, a bag full of fresh baby spinach, green onions, and zucchini noodles. Oh, my! It's delicious, and it was so easy.


That sounds scrumpdilleyisious!


----------



## alida

rib eye steak tonight and a mound of roasted asparagus and someone else is cooking it!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We'll pick something up while we're out and about today.


----------



## susieneddy

The Charity dinner was a smashing success. They needed to raise 60,000 pesos but they raised 73,500 pesos. The extra money 13,500 pesos will go to his kids who had to drop out of school and work while their dad couldn't. The local worker is getting a new kidney since they found a donor. The only problem was that his health insurance pays for his surgery but not the donors. So they had to raise money to pay for the donors surgery and pay him while he was out of work for 3 months. It was estimated to be the 60,000 pesos. 

Dinner tonight was deep fried shrimp and french fries.


----------



## happy hermits

We butchered some old chickens and four ducks. Tonite we had fried duck breast with wild mushrooms and rice and applesause. Wanted to see if ducks were tough or not . I am glad because duck breast is one of our favorite.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking sausage crack in a bowl for supper tonight. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pineapple shrimp stir fry. Tonight, somebody can go get a pizza or scrounge up a leftover or sandwich.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight it will be meatloaf, potatoes and onions cooked in a dutch oven.


----------



## happy hermits

We are going to drive ins tonight . We cook ahead wrap in foil and put it in ice chest. We are having turkey burgers with bacon and cheese. Hot sausage and peppers and onions. Hummus and salsa and tortilla chips, Brownies, oranges, candy.


----------



## Back2Basix

Found these two buggers in my back yard. Lunch is fresh pan fried trout, tartar sauce, cottage cheese and a beer

Oh boy they were tasty!!


----------



## Myrth

Last night it was chicken tacos. I diced up some of the cold Crockpot chicken and blended that with refried black beans, heating them up with some shredded cheddar cheese and cumin. I topped them with chopped fresh lettuce, diced fresh tomatoes, fresh chopped cilantro and salsa. Served them on soft tortillas. OMG good! Not all of the ingredients were home grown, but plenty was from our place.

This morning was a berry clafoutis (lovely way to use eggs and fruits from the homestead).

Tonight, chicken salad, nested on leafy salad and served with sourdough bread and strawberry jam.

Tomorrow morning I am going to try my hand at sourdough banana muffins.


----------



## krackin

Baked pea beans. Vidalia onion, molasses, home bacon, dry mustard, and a touch of allspice, an eyeballed rounded 1/4 tsp. for a lb of beans. I got a deal on 44# of pea beans, I'll be glad when they are gone. Red kidney are the best IMHO. Still have 10 lbs at least.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight it's oven fried chicken, homemade potato salad, and green beans. Some corn bread would have been a great side, it even bakes at the same temp as the chicken, but we just don't need that many carbs.


----------



## doozie

Meatloaf, carrots, and maybe pierogis.


----------



## susieneddy

We were over at some friends house and like us they have decided to lose some weight. It was a low carb meal consisting of bacon, lettuce, tomato (BLT using the lettuce as the bread), chicken salad, fresh chopped veggies, cheese, summer sausage and a fruit salad.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers of the past few days, an easy night for the cook!


----------



## pixiedoodle

SALMON , YAMS & TINY SALAD FOR DH & SMALL SALAD FOR MYSELF. MORNING GLORY MUFFIN BARS WITH COOL WHIP & FRESH STRAWBERRYS FOR SWEET TREAT. FINALY WENT TO THE STORE AFTER NEARLY 3 WKS. THINK WE ARE GOOD FOR THE NEXT 2 OR 3 WKS. STILL FINDING MEALS IN THE BIG FRZR FROM THIS WINTER PAST SO WE ARE USING THEM UP IN PREP. FOR THE GARDEN BOUNTY & NEW FRZ MEALS FOR THE COMING FALL & WINTER.


----------



## doozie

Today for lunch we had Tuna Salad, hubby as a sandwich, and I had mine on a big piece of romaine sort of like a wrap.

Tonight a whole grilled beer can chicken if it does not rain, otherwise prepared in some way on the stove top, might be too warm to fire up the oven. Red potatoes on the side, and corn or beans.


----------



## Myrth

Pizza tonight. Of course, the crust will be sourdough.


----------



## susieneddy

Monday night we grilled up some hamburgers and had a few fries. Last night was leftover burgers with saute brussel sprouts.
Today we are making an Italian Beef Sandwich and potato salad


----------



## Myrth

Tonight is leftover bratwurst, broccoli slaw and potato salad.


----------



## doozie

Marinated meat and many vegetables, shish ka bobs without the skewers, going to be done in a grill basket tonight. Basmati rice on the side.


----------



## krackin

Waiting for the water to boil, home rolled sketti.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we had breaded pork tenderloins with 4 bean salad.

Tonite, chicken parmesan with angel hair and green salad. Was bummed to discover that my hy vee quit carrying fresh mozzarella. I was going to get a ball of that and let it melt and ooze over the chicken. Had to make do with slices from a block.


----------



## larryp

Tonight was leftover pork roast that was simmered in the slow cooker with some teriyaki marinade, mashed potatoes with homemade gravy, and mixed veggies.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we have been invited over to an acquaintance home for dinner. Appetizers and pizza is all I know. Biggest problem is finding out where she lives. Sometimes Google maps don't work well down here


----------



## hengal

Tonight is burger night at our house. Hubs has all the fixings on his: red onion, bacon, cheese, and tops it with a fried egg. I’m a little different with bacon, cheese, tomato and onion, all on kaiser rolls. Will also fix fresh cut (baked) potato wedges. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## doozie

Lunch is leftover meat from yesterday's kabobs, hubby will slice and make into a sub type sandwich, I will have a steak salad.
Dinner is leftover beer can chicken and yesterday's rice as a fried rice dish, may include some leftover veggies from last night too.


----------



## krackin

Lemon garlic chops and roasted taters. I forgot about a veg. while out, my farm supply is gone and I don't want to go back up to the field to look for asparagus seeing as I've been picking ticks all day.


----------



## Myrth

It is clean out the fridge night. Leftovers! No cooking, so easy on the cook.


----------



## MO_cows

Taco salad tonight. Made a double batch of meat, will freeze some for quick TexMex another night. Salsa, sour cream and a little hot sauce makes a nice creamy dressing with some zip to it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH & I WENT TO OLIVE GARDEN FOR OUR 45TH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY YESTERDAY EVENING. BROUGHT HOME BLACKTIE MOUSSE & LEFTOVER PASTA WITH CHICKEN MEAL. I'LL ADD SALAD & WE'LL HAVE THAT FOR OUR EVENING MEAL & PROB. JELLO FOR THE SWEET TREAT.


----------



## krackin

Congrats pixie. I have teryaki chicken ready to grill and I roasted extra taters last night for spud salad. Taters, eggs, mayo, touch of mustard, vidalia, dill pickle. 

I went to my favorite small local store, found out they are going out after 4 generations. Blew my mind, didn't know. 50% off starting yesterday and the few thing I wished to pick up were long gone. Cleaned right out. I did get my usual lunch pizza slices. I asked a gal that works there what she was going to do. She was hoping new owners would pick her up. I said she could come sell corn for me. She said " OK, I'll sell corn for you." Other stuff too of course, but I have a name and rep for sweet corn. Hope she was serious. My other dear gal went back to nursing the elderly. It is so hard to find top shelf help.


----------



## doozie

Tonight was the last of the chicken fried rice as a side, green beans and small boneless chicken breasts on the grill, it all came together very well.


----------



## MO_cows

Fired up the grill Tonite for faux filet mignon and a foil pack of taters, onion and peppers. With green salad.


----------



## montysky

hengal said:


> Tonight is burger night at our house. Hubs has all the fixings on his: red onion, bacon, cheese, and tops it with a fried egg. I’m a little different with bacon, cheese, tomato and onion, all on kaiser rolls. Will also fix fresh cut (baked) potato wedges. Have a good day everyone.


I love a nice hard fried egg on a hamburger or cheese burger so good!


----------



## montysky

Myrth said:


> It is clean out the fridge night. Leftovers! No cooking, so easy on the cook.


I like calling that an Encore dinner


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had some of the leftovers of the Italian Beef sandwiches and potato salad. Tonight it will be a baked potatoes with the Italian beef smothered over it


----------



## krackin

Cheese burgs and tater salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight. Except after I got them half thawed I realized there were only 2. So found a solo chicken breast in the freezer to round out the protein. With a saute of mushrooms, peppers, onion and petite whole green beans. Plus cottage cheese and fresh fruit.

Had about half the green beans left over. Will add some chunks of cooked potatoes and italian dressing and make the leftovers into a salad.


----------



## alida

I have 8 -12" pots of herbs and vegetables on my balcony.
For lunch I pulled the first radishes and leaf lettuce for the base of a salad. The oil/vinegar dressing was flavoured with diced chives and oregano also cut from one of those pots. I filled out the salad with hard boiled egg,diced tomato/cucumber/green pepper. 
I cut back the basil and made the first homemade pesto of the season. I spread some of it on store bought sliced heritage tomatos that do taste like tomatos,and sliced fresh mozzarella. That was dinner.


----------



## krackin

96* here right now. Got cheesy multigrain pizza dough rising. Garlic sausage, vidalia, jalapeno and dried bell. Kind of hot to cook right now. I ate the last of the tater salad and cold chicken for lunch when it was only 90*.


----------



## MO_cows

Well so much for my pipe dream of having a nice restaurant meal to celebrate Father's day. DS brought over a couple of slabs of ribs as part of DH's gift. So it's 96 degrees outside and we're smokin'. Just about time to wrap them, and gonna try some molasses, maple syrup and butter to baste them inside the wrap. The rub was spicy so should end up with a sweet heat. Made potato/green bean salad with balsamic vinaigrette. Some doctored up Busch beans and a DQ ice cream cake to round out the meal.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENT TO GOLDEN CORRAL FOR LATE LUNCH TODAY FOR FATHERES DAY. GOOD SELECTION OF FOOD BUT IT WAS ULTRA CROWDED. DON'T MIND A TRIP THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES A YR. NO LEFTOVERS BUT HAVE SOME OF THOSE IN THE FRIDGE FROM YESTERDAY. WILL SORTA CLEAR OUT THE ODDS & IN TOMS FOR EVENING MEAL. GOOD LAZY DAY .


----------



## alida

It was a hot day and I didn't want to cook, even with AC. Dinner was a salad, lots of diced veggies with oil/vinegar dressing and some tinned salmon for a protein. In a few minutes I'm going to have some local strawberries with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar. Local strawberries are expensive at the beginning of the season $6/qt at the moment, so I want to savour every berry. Once they come down in price I'll buy more and make orange/rhubarb/strawberry jam.


----------



## krackin

Got to 92* about noon then clouded up so it cooled to mid and upper 80's. Whipped up a tater salad and took out a ham steak. T storms moving in by the looks so I don't know what the cooking method will be. I wanted to toss in the grill, needs to cool down a little first.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie made a pasta, shrimp and mixed veggies all rolled into one dish. I made a salad..lol. 
Tonight we are thawing out a frozen meatloaf and baked beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FOUND & THAWED CHILI FROM JAN. ADDED A BRAT Å A HOT DOG TO IT & MICRO'D FRESH CORN ON THE COB. MORNING GLORY MUFFIN FOR SWEET TREAT WITH COOL SHIP.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

krackin said:


> Baked pea beans. Vidalia onion, molasses, home bacon, dry mustard, and a touch of allspice, an eyeballed rounded 1/4 tsp. for a lb of beans. I got a deal on 44# of pea beans, I'll be glad when they are gone. Red kidney are the best IMHO. Still have 10 lbs at least.


Hi there! Would you mind telling me what pea beans are? I've never heard of them and I'm curious.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Took out a pkg of my javelina Italian sausage. One of my customers gave me a couple of huuuuge zucchini...too big to do much with other than grate up for bread. So I'm going to cook up the sausage with some tomatoes, bread crumbs and parm cheese and scoop out some of the squash flesh and then stuff them with the sausage mixture and top with mozzarella and bake them in a steam bath. I have a big green salad already made and I made lemon meringue pie this afternoon. My little guy will prolly turn his nose up for the squash but the pie will be a good incentive for him to eat his supper!


----------



## krackin

K. I would love to. I have to tape up an umbilical hernia first. No second, did it once already.


----------



## alida

It's a lot cooler today so I roasted a chicken stuffed with some rosemary and lemon wedges. Had a mound of roasted asparagus as a side, and there are enough leftovers to turn into other dishes for 2-3 days.


----------



## doozie

Shrimp baskets, frozen breaded shrimp and fries in the air fryer, little side salad too.


----------



## krackin

Waiting for water to boil, home rolled fettuccine. Just egg flour and water, no oil.


----------



## doozie

Just finished Chicken Cacciatore for dinner. (Wish there was more)


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Grilled fish tacos with cabbage, mango salsa, and cojita cheese. Calabacitas for a side and chopped up a watermelon.


----------



## krackin

Leftover steak, asparagus, vidalia pizza.


----------



## Elevenpoint

First day of summer I got six black cherry tomatoes bell peppers red onion all out of the garden
Made a balsamic vinaigrette with fresh herbs from the garden
For dessert I ate wild blackberries off the vine


----------



## doozie

Leftover pasta, and some chicken Italian Sausage.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Sloppy joes, fried potatoes, corn on the cob. First fresh corn I've seen at the farmers market this year. A couple of those strawberry hand pies I made the other day for dessert a little later.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Cereal - Corn Pops with Milk


----------



## krackin

Thrashed left over baked pea beans into a chili. Oregano, paprika, cumin,left over spag sauce, alspice in the beans, I'll add garlic sausage. After that I'll give it a sniff, I expect coriander will help. I tossed in salsa too. I'm trying to clean out what I have on hand to get ready for late summer/fall pantry stocking.


----------



## doozie

Chunks of chicken (think of chicken nuggets) in the airfyrer, HUbby wants mashed potatoes and green beans with his, i'll put mine on a salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

pork roast with potatoes carrots & gravy from the broth. pumpkin pie cake with cool whip for a sweet treat. left overs tomorrow so not cooking. getting ready for 3rd heart surgery. got meals in the fridge & frzr so dh won't have to cook.


----------



## krackin

Forgot to mention that pea beans are navy beans or small white beans. They take longer to cook than any bean. Best soak 24 hrs, cook for 2-3 hrs, then add stuff, cook another 6-8 hrs. Love the miserable things myself.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

krackin said:


> Forgot to mention that pea beans are navy beans or small white beans. They take longer to cook than any bean. Best soak 24 hrs, cook for 2-3 hrs, then add stuff, cook another 6-8 hrs. Love the miserable things myself.


Ok...I know what navy beans are..never heard them called pea beans before. Sorry to hear about your hernia too....hope youreally getting by OK with it.


----------



## krackin

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Ok...I know what navy beans are..never heard them called pea beans before. Sorry to hear about your hernia too....hope youreally getting by OK with it.


LOL, it ain't my hernia but thank you very much. I have a couple orphan piglets that are like pups. One has an umbilical hernia. I think Kuma, my Akita may have caused it by covering her to protect her. Big 111 lbs and meant business. I'll try to tuck it in again tomorrow and give her a new space.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Fresh ground chuck cheeseburger
Two patties
Cheddar and swiss cheese
Fresh onions from garden
Cook patties in pan with thick bacon
Dos Equis before during and after


----------



## Elevenpoint

For breakfast tomorrow
Diced fried taters and onions from garden fried up
Pork jowl
3 eggs fried up in grease
Toast with jam and raw milk


----------



## susieneddy

Thursday night we went out to eat (Chicken fried Chicken, mashed potatoes and a coleslaw) after working all day as bartenders at the fundraiser for the Chelem Apoyo Escolar Program. This fundraiser helps raise money for the kids in Chelem to go to school from kindergarten all the way to college. 

Last night was Baked Salmon and fried cabbage


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to do a 5 lb pork shoulder in the Instant Pot and shred it. Tonight I think I'll use Mojo sauce to make it Mexican, and put the rest in bags to freeze. It will be excellent for pulled pork BBQ too.


----------



## krackin

I'm going to grill a couple country ribs shortly, some of the left over chili will accompany that. Going to fire up the grill right now.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I put an elk roast on the smoker this morning. Seasoned it with s&p and then coated it with a paste of roasted garlic, molasses, brown sugar, spicy mustard and ginger snap crumbs. Spray it down with bourbon and let it go low and slow over pecan wood smoke for several hours. Baked mac & cheese, corn bread and arugula salad. Sister and brother in law coming for supper. He's a city boy who swears he hates game meat. Every time they come over I make game meat...he loves my cooking....


----------



## krackin

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I put an elk roast on the smoker this morning. Seasoned it with s&p and then coated it with a paste of roasted garlic, molasses, brown sugar, spicy mustard and ginger snap crumbs. Spray it down with bourbon and let it go low and slow over pecan wood smoke for several hours. Baked mac & cheese, corn bread and arugula salad. Sister and brother in law coming for supper. He's a city boy who swears he hates game meat. Every time they come over I make game meat...he loves my cooking....


That sounds good. I love using pecan. I use that mostly for smoking bacon now.


----------



## Elevenpoint

I had no breakfast
Worked on mower with coffee
Then mowed
Then beer
Dang
Still plan on pork steaks


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's sticky already so I'm planning something that involves minimum heat into the house- a seafood mix with garlic, a bit of butter, hot hot pepper flakes, spinach, and asparagus over butternut squash noodles.


----------



## susieneddy

We had Thai food last night. No idea what the plan is for today


----------



## pixiedoodle

LFT OVER PORK ROAST, POTS & CARROTS FOR DH. MAYBE A SHEESE SANDWICH FOR ME LATER. I AM THAWING AN 8 LB TURKEY BREAST FROM 2 YRS IN THE FRZR. NEVER BEEN THAWED SO IT SHOULD BE OK. WILL COOK A FULL TURKEY MEAL WITH PUMPKIN PIE CAKE. I AM HAVING HEART SURGERY THURS MORNING & WILL BE THERE ABOUT 4 DAYS MAYBE. ALSO MIL IS COMING UP WITH HER DOG (-WE ALREADY HAVE 2 DOGS & A CAT AS BIG AS THE DOGS-) TO "HELP" WHEN I GET OUT OF THE HOSP. TRYING TO MAKE IT THE LEAST COMPLICATED AS I CAN. I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE LEFT ARM FOR 6 WKS AGAIN. WON'T FEEL LIKE DOING ANYTHING EITHER SO TRYING TO GET AHEAD OF THE COOKING GAME & MAKE IT EASY WITH RE-HEAT MEALS. SHOULD MAKE LIFE EASIER FOR A WHILE ANYWAY.


----------



## doozie

Pixiedoodle, I hope your surgery and recovery go smoothly.
I'm looking in the freezer for leftovers tonight, looks like it will be ground turkey sloppy joes with leftover mashed potatoes and gravy. Not inspired to make much more than that today.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne just went out to the grill with a package of brauts in her hand. Think I will sit back, relax and see what she comes up with!

ETA: she came up with tater salad! Yummy stuff right there!


----------



## MO_cows

Sausage and eggs for breakfast. DH said it was too windy to grill so dragged out the cast iron stovetop grill. Discovered a mouse had been in the storage drawer under the oven. So got to clean it up more than planned. Grilled a ham steak, pineapple slices, and zucchini. With cottage cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Either left overs or take out because the flooring installation starts today and the entire cabin is going to be torn up. First world problem, but still... Sigh.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was crab cakes and french fries. Tonight a homemade pizza from one of the local farmers we buy our eggs and veggies from. After dinner it is bingo night


----------



## doozie

Big dinner planned, My Son is visiting. GRilled Salmon with a very light coating of BBQ sauce, Shrimp in Alfredo sauce, Butter Chicken from a box kit that you add fresh chicken to, ( my something new for the week), peas, and a frozen banana or peach blender whip that is like ice cream for dessert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh still working on the pork roast meal & think he may have just little pork left. i'll toss it in bbq sce. & let it sit for a few days & he can eat it on a bun with some slaw etc.
going to cook a turkey breast tom. with all the trimmings & he & his mom can et on it when i am in the hops starting thursday for another heart surgery. think i will be there only about 4 days if all goes well. they can eat on that turkey & she can take some home when she is gone. she is going to help "take care " of me for a few days. oh, my.....


----------



## MO_cows

Had a pork butt in the crock pot all day, it still isn't to pulling stage. Dinner will be late tonight. Made potato salad to go with it. I think I will bring sirloin patties out of the freezer and have the pork tomorrow. Can pull it before bed and reheat tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Had a pork butt in the crock pot all day, it still isn't to pulling stage. Dinner will be late tonight. Made potato salad to go with it. I think I will bring sirloin patties out of the freezer and have the pork tomorrow. Can pull it before bed and reheat tomorrow.


Do you have an Instant Pot? I did a bit over 5 lb pork butt that was still partially frozen to falling apart in 90 minutes. Absolutely tender and delicious, Mr. Pixie got into it and there may be enough for a lunch.


----------



## MO_cows

I got DDIL one for Xmas, haven't heard any rave reviews. I don't have room for one more appliance now but will add to the "when we get new house built" list.


----------



## alida

I took a piece of thin naan bread,spread homemade pesto on it,then thick slices of tomato topped with shavings of swiss cheese. Under the broiler for two minutes to melt the cheese a bit. It turned out very well,and when local tomatos are available I will do this more often. I don't eat a lot of bread these days so when I do have some I want it to be something worth savouring.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I took a piece of thin naan bread,spread homemade pesto on it,then thick slices of tomato topped with shavings of swiss cheese. Under the broiler for two minutes to melt the cheese a bit. It turned out very well,and when local tomatos are available I will do this more often. I don't eat a lot of bread these days so when I do have some I want it to be something worth savouring.


Oh my, that sounds delicious. I'm putting naan bread on the grocery list. Thank you. When the tomatoes are in season I make a variation of caprese salad- sliced tomatoes and fresh mozzarella with basil pesto on top. It's a nice lunch. 

Last night Mr. Pixie cooked, we had snappy grillers (with a fine dark char), antipasto and potato salad (from the tiny store deli), it was fine dining as we were starved and the kitchen is covered in a layer of dust from the floor installation. 

Today we're brunching out because we need groceries and stuff for the new floor- everything that touches it needs a felt pad or a rug under it. 

Ribeyes and a mixed greens salad for supper tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner after bingo was pizza


----------



## roadless

For breakfast I has a couple of fried eggs over a saute of sweet potatoes cubes and chopped kale.


----------



## alida

roadless said:


> For breakfast I has a couple of fried eggs over a saute of sweet potatoes cubes and chopped kale.


You posted about this breakfast some time ago and I thought it was a great idea to try myself since I like to get some vegetables at every meal. It's very good and a nice change from the eggs and mushrooms/tomato/onion mix I often eat.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Taco Tuesday...pork chile verde has been in the crock since this morning and it smells like heaven in mi casa! Lil man and I are about to make our tortillas and some guacamole. Mom will be making a mango Margarita and Lil man will have a mango smoothie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BAKED A 9 LB TURKEY BREAST, BOILED POTATOES, STOVE TOP DRESSING, MADE GRAVY WITH SOME OF THE BROTH, CRANBERRIES ( PRE-COOKED FROM THE FRZR), PUMPKIN PIE CAKE. GOT ENOUGH LEFTOVERS FOR TO FEED DH & HIS MOTHER WHILE I AM IN THE HOSP. WITH MY 3RD HEART SURGERY ON THURSDAY. HOPE IT IS ALL GONE BY THE TIME I GET BACK HOME.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I still can’t do much prep work in the kitchen so it is a Bertolli frozen bagged dinner tonight, I’ll add a salad.

Mr Pixie actually likes them, he has them a lot when I’m out of town.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was leftover crab cakes (besides the ones in the freezer) and french fries. Tonight we are going to a baseball game in Merida to see the Leones play.


----------



## doozie

I'm thinking of a sandwich for dinner similar to a Monte Cristo, I just don't know if I want to get that involved with the dipped in egg and grilled part, I may just settle for a grilled sandwich. We have Texas Toast bread to use up.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

pixiedoodle said:


> BAKED A 9 LB TURKEY BREAST, BOILED POTATOES, STOVE TOP DRESSING, MADE GRAVY WITH SOME OF THE BROTH, CRANBERRIES ( PRE-COOKED FROM THE FRZR), PUMPKIN PIE CAKE. GOT ENOUGH LEFTOVERS FOR TO FEED DH & HIS MOTHER WHILE I AM IN THE HOSP. WITH MY 3RD HEART SURGERY ON THURSDAY. HOPE IT IS ALL GONE BY THE TIME I GET BACK HOME.


Just wanted to wish you blessings and healing prayers for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you!


----------



## MO_cows

Made my grocery run tonight. So just heated up some leftover pulled pork and had sammiches. Tomorrow I will spin out my lettuce, cut up some stuff and make a nice salad. With chicken breast in some form or fashion.

Pixiedoodle, good thoughts and prayers for your surgery. We should all have a Jello and broth meal in your honor!


----------



## doozie

Salmon on the grill, corn on the cob,cubed seasoned potatoes and onions in foil on the grill too.


----------



## susieneddy

We had dinner at the game. We both got the Manolo's sandwich which is named after a player.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Bbq chicken, macaroni salad, grilled asparagus, and fresh strawberries.


----------



## doozie

Iced tea, Gatorade, bits and pieces of everything. Too hot to care about cooking and we have no real appetite today, probably from drinking so much liquid all day, thankfully we have lots of different leftovers we used for lunch and will use for dinner.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

I'm on the leftovers train tonight too!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Two bags of Bertolli (chicken alfredo) because Mr. Pixie can eat a bag by himself and I wanted a little of it. It's not horrible. 

I'll have the kitchen cleaned tomorrow (the sawdust is incredible) and fix a good supper.


----------



## MO_cows

Wasn't in the mood to cook tonight but I rallied and threw together a one skillet wonder featuring kielbasa. With red bell pepper, onion, garlic and cubed butternut squash. The squash was frozen, little bitty bags labeled as individual servings. Apparently not a hot seller as Hy Vee was closing them out at 25 cents each. I bought 10, used 3 tonight and have some ideas for the rest. Green salad on the side with a fresh batch of faux Dorothy Lynch dressing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have my kitchen back! We're having ginormous grilled pork chops, Utica greens, and grilled romaine hearts tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Working on food for get together this evening. Veggies chopped and I made hummus instead of sour cream dip as a concession to the heat. Soon as I get off this break will brew some tea for the sweet tea brine the chicken is going in. Will add some orange zest and juice too. And doctor up some bottled bbq sauce with orange and honey to make a finishing glaze. Then I have to cut up a melon, find serving vessels, take a shower, fluff up the house. Good thing they aren't coming til 5.


----------



## doozie

Cold pasta salad with all sorts of things mixed in, a zucchini and tomato frypan dish for me and Hubby is having a chicken breast cooked out on the grill. We don't usually have dessert, but I found a pressure cooker bread pudding recipe and my sweet tooth is calling.

Ill have to look up that sweet tea brine above, that sounds interesting!


----------



## alida

It's too hot for me outside now so I'm making strawberry/orange jam and rhubarb chutney today. After standing over a stove all afternoon I'm having cold chicken and a salad for dinner. Cherries for dessert.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> I have my kitchen back! We're having ginormous grilled pork chops, Utica greens, and grilled romaine hearts tonight.


What a are Utica greens? Congrats on having your kitchen back!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

T bones on the grill, caprese salad, broiled broccoli, and zeppoles for dessert. Yummmm!


----------



## Irish Pixie

AZSongBird1973 said:


> What a are Utica greens? Congrats on having your kitchen back!


Thanks. 

Here's the story behind Utica greens and a recipe. I don't add the breadcrumbs, and use bacon rather rather than prosciutto. I also use a head of escarole and another of endive most of the time.

This morning I'll put a cup of the greens to cook in with 3 egg whites and a whole egg, and a slice of jalapeno cheese for breakfast, with bacon of course.

Supper is steak, ribeyes and a t-bone, asparagus and scallions, romaine hearts, and something else. It's hot and everything will be grilled.

ETA: Oops, forgot to include the link to the greens: https://www.upstateramblings.com/utica-greens-recipe/


----------



## doozie

We're breaking out the charcoal grill, I need to use up some old briquettes that are just taking up space.
Dinner is marinated chuck roast, cooked like a steak, hope to have leftovers. Huge baked potatoes, leftover pasta salad, maybe some green beans too.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

It was really nice of a friend to go with me to my Mom's house to get it ready to sell. So, when I offered to buy them dinner they said they wanted Taco Belch. So for dinner, I had Taco Bell's Burrito Supreme and a Dr. Prepper.


----------



## Evons hubby

For whatever reason I like taco bells burrito supremes. I don't get that way often but I was driving by last Friday, stopped in and picked up six of them! Been snacking on them all weekend.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to one of three July 4th parties this week. We had potato salad, baked beans, bread and pork. It was so good


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a copycat version of PF Chang's chicken lettuce wraps, and something to round out the meal.


----------



## alida

lettuce wraps! That's perfect. I spent part of the morning making chutney and plan to spend the afternoon lounging on the couch drinking iced tea and reading a book. I was trying to think of something for dinner and now I have it - lettuce wraps. I have some cold portugese seasoned chicken leftovers,plus scallions and diced tomatos. Yep, dinner is done. Thanks for the inspiration Irish Pixie


----------



## doozie

Leftover "steak" from last night for lunch. Hubby cubed and fried his other half of last nights giant potato and also made a sliced steak sandwich. I'm having a salad topped with steak strips. Dinner is Breaded Cod for him, another salad for me.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's the story behind Utica greens and a recipe. I don't add the breadcrumbs, and use bacon rather rather than prosciutto. I also use a head of escarole and another of endive most of the time.
> 
> This morning I'll put a cup of the greens to cook in with 3 egg whites and a whole egg, and a slice of jalapeno cheese for breakfast, with bacon of course.
> 
> Supper is steak, ribeyes and a t-bone, asparagus and scallions, romaine hearts, and something else. It's hot and everything will be grilled.
> 
> ETA: Oops, forgot to include the link to the greens: https://www.upstateramblings.com/utica-greens-recipe/


That looks really good! Thanks for sharing the recipe too!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Breakfast for dinner...bacon, eggs, waffles topped with fresh berries and fresh maple whipped cream.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, used up some BBQ leftovers. Reheated meat low and slow in crock pot to keep it moist. Finished off the baked beans and made some zucchini fritters to round it out.

Tonight, cheeseburgers and green salad on the side. 

Tomorrow night, pizza and fireworks. Our display was cut short Saturday night because a visiting dog panicked and ran off. So we will finish them off tomorrow night. BTW, the dog showed back up after his owner was home and in bed so he spent the night. In our bed, a cheeky little terrier. I would have booted him but DH thought it was cute.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling cedar plank salmon, and I'm making a veggie pasta salad with tomatoes, and fresh mozzarella.

The PF Chang wraps were good but way too salty. I'll cut back on the soy and hoisin sauces next time.


----------



## doozie

Dinner is marinated pork chops, toasted ravioli from the freezer, and some sort of hard squash side dish.


----------



## MO_cows

Well pizza and fireworks is off, the relatives who were gonna come back down have begged off. So we will finish off the grilled chicken with homegrown sweet corn and a cottage cheese/ranch/veggie salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we split a pizza and a Greek salad with some Malbec


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Lil man and I are going out for dinner. Once a month we have a date night. His turn to pick so no telling where we will end up. He insists that I wear a dress and he wears his good jeans and even cleans off his boots. This all started as my idea when he was 4 or 5 years old and now he has picked up the torch. I figure it's good training for when someday his date nights are with someone other than Mom...ugh...that's a sad thought!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's date lunch day! It will be at Chili's because they have a $5 margarita special today. 

Supper will be spiedies ( https://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Sandwiches/Spiedie.htm ) mine as a salad and Mr. Pixie's as a sandwich, and something.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Salad & Pasta Salad have been made for tomorrow.
Cabbage,Onion,Smoked Sausage skillet dinner and I found a few Mozzarella sticks hiding in the freezer to air fry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight we're grilling again, this time rosemary rubbed lamb leg steaks, mixed baby greens, and several different kinds of left over salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to another 4th of July party. Way to much food to even mention. We came home stuffed so no food today..hahaha


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have to actually cook today because Mr. Pixie has to go back to work. Sigh. 

I'm thinking crack in a bowl.


----------



## susieneddy

well there was food last night. Baked some red snappers with Ancient Grains (Rice, Bulgur, Barley, Wheat Berries, Red Rice, Oats and Quinoa) and a salad


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I have to actually cook today because Mr. Pixie has to go back to work. Sigh.
> 
> I'm thinking crack in a bowl.


You love that crack in a bowl


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> I have to actually cook today because Mr. Pixie has to go back to work. Sigh.
> 
> I'm thinking crack in a bowl.


Ok...what the heck is Crack in a bowl??


----------



## Irish Pixie

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Ok...what the heck is Crack in a bowl??


It's actually called sausage eggroll in a bowl, but once you taste it you'll understand. 

Here's a link, the recipe is near the bottom of the page. 

https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


----------



## AZSongBird1973

We went to a BBQ at some friends house for the 4th. I was in charge of dessert so I made a banana pudding, tiramisu, and lemonade cake. Everyone brings their own Tupperware to fill with all the various leftovers. So last night I made a quick chowder out of the leftover baked potatoes, corn on the cob, and chorizo and cream cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalepenos. Cut up and toasted some leftover garlic bread for croutons in top. Now I have to remember what I did so I can make it again cuz it was really good!


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Irish Pixie said:


> It's actually called sausage eggroll in a bowl, but once you taste it you'll understand.
> 
> Here's a link, the recipe is near the bottom of the page.
> 
> https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


Thanks Pixie! That sounds amazing!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Thanks Pixie! That sounds amazing!!


I use a mix of regular and hot pork sausage, it's so good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make one of Mr. Pixie's favorite meals today- goulash/American chop suey. 

It's quick, easy, and he loves it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to an Italian buffet. Not a wide variety of food but it was good


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Tonight i think ceviche tostadas, baja style cole slaw, homemade chips and salsa, and a couple of margaritas. Will prolly go for the margaritas first and see if I make it to the rest.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we are having grilled pork chops, potato, onion, mushroom packets ,grilled pineapple and pork and beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

leftovers of all sorts. M-I-L has been here taking care of me & dh & the pets along with herself & her dog while i re-coup from 3rd heart surgery. she left today so looks like i may start cooking a bit come monday. she made a lot of stuff while she was here so we will have a good assortment of odds & ends...roast, potatoes, pork chops etc etc. she is 89 going on 40! hope i have that much energy when i am 89!!
everyones meals sound delish!


----------



## doozie

PIxiedoodle, glad you are home and had help.

Lunch was Brats on the grill with the last of some pasta salad that I made way too much of.
Dinner is Italian Beefs with a side or two.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

pixiedoodle said:


> leftovers of all sorts. M-I-L has been here taking care of me & dh & the pets along with herself & her dog while i re-coup from 3rd heart surgery. she left today so looks like i may start cooking a bit come monday. she made a lot of stuff while she was here so we will have a good assortment of odds & ends...roast, potatoes, pork chops etc etc. she is 89 going on 40! hope i have that much energy when i am 89!!
> everyones meals sound delish!


Hey Girl! Happy to hear from you again. How are you feeling?


----------



## MO_cows

Canned up 10 half pints of zucchini relish today.

For dinner, pork chops n hominy. Made a salad with defrosted petite peas, cubed cucumber, red bell pepper and radishes. The radishes were a bridge too far in hindsight, but needed to use them up.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I put a brisket, Heinz chili sauce, onions, and a bottle of Stella Artois in the crockpot. I'll have mine with greens, Mr. Pixie can have his as a sammich. I think I'll make some type of slaw to go with it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night's dinner was Chistorra sausage mixed kraut and a small potato baked as a casserole.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, shrimp fajitas. My theme for the summer is, I can make a salad out of anything. Tonight's side salad is corn, tomatoes, onion, black olives, and a salsa/sour cream dressing.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Lil man made supper all by himself tonight. Crab salad sandwiches..they were almost too cute to eat!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Something with boneless chicken, it's what I grabbed from the freezer a bit ago.


----------



## Evons hubby

Pinto beans with cornbread, and finish off the last of Saturday's pasta salad.


----------



## doozie

Tacos, hard and soft shell with all the toppings we could fit into them, refried beans, and hash browns with cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch today, I'm not sure where we're going tho. We'll pick up something for dinner tonight while we're out.

I ended up making chicken with a creamy mushroom wine sauce over cauliflower rice for dinner last night. It was good.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Last night's planned supper was postponed due to the dust storm and resulting power outage. So we had pb&j's by candlelight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH IS STILL TRYING TO FINISH UP LEFTOVERS FROM THIS PAST WEEK WHEN I HAD THE HEART SURGERY.. I BAKED A TURKEY DINNER BEFORE I WENT FOR SURGERY & THEN HIS MOM CAME UP TO "TAKE CARE OF ME" & ADDED A LOT OF ITEMS TO THE FRIDGE WHILE SHE WAS HERE. SO, GOOD HTING IT IS ALL COOKED & EDIBLE . NOBODY HAS TO COOK ANYTHING & THINK THERE IS PROB ANOTHER 4 OR 5 DAYS WORTH OF COOKED MEATS & SIDES IN THE FRIDGE STILL. GOOD THING....I AM NOT READY TO COOK.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had pasta with Italian sausage, mushrooms, garlic and tomatoes. I am sure I am missing some more items


----------



## doozie

We went out today, and decided on fast food for lunch, it was no better than we expected, haha. 
Dinner was more of yesterday's tacos, whew, I made too much of everything the dogs even got lucky with some soft shell tacos. Spanish rice for the side.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Taco Tuesday!! Navajo tacos this time. Homemade puffy fry bread, pinto beans, red chile pork, lettuce, tomatoe, onion, and cheese. And then more puffy fry bread for dessert dripping with honey...yummmm!!


----------



## happy hermits

Burning brush pie today so it is hot dogs on the fire, tatar tots in foil. pole pies with chili and cheese and some with fresh cherries and chocolate and of course smores.


----------



## MO_cows

A ham steak tonight. With homegrown sweet corn, cottage cheese and grape tomatoes.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

happy hermits said:


> Burning brush pie today so it is hot dogs on the fire, tatar tots in foil. pole pies with chili and cheese and some with fresh cherries and chocolate and of course smores.


What are pole pies?


----------



## MO_cows

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Taco Tuesday!! Navajo tacos this time. Homemade puffy fry bread, pinto beans, red chile pork, lettuce, tomatoe, onion, and cheese. And then more puffy fry bread for dessert dripping with honey...yummmm!!


Love Indian tacos! Haven't made them or ran across a vendor in forever. If you don't mind, share your fry bread recipe.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

MO_cows said:


> Love Indian tacos! Haven't made them or ran across a vendor in forever. If you don't mind, share your fry bread recipe.


Mo, I have been looking all over for my written recipe and I haven't found it...yet. I've made it enough that I don't have to measure. The key is Blue Bird Flower...the brand, powdered milk, and fry them in lard in a cast iron skillet. I will look some more tomorrow. It's prolly in my.mama's old cookbook in the cabinet above the fridge.


----------



## susieneddy

Leftover pasta last night and we still have some left


----------



## happy hermits

Pole pies are biscuits stretched over the end of a pole so it makes a cup then you cook it over fire like a hot dog.We bought a new shovel handle and sanded off the finish. After they are cooked you slid them off and fill the hole.They are very hot so everything melts. You can use whatever you like. Some things we have used is ham and cheese , pizza sause and cheese and meat , taco meat and cheese , left over veggies and cheese . Our favorite is dessert ones berries and chocolate chips, marshmellows and chocolate last night cherries and chocolate chips.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

happy hermits said:


> Pole pies are biscuits stretched over the end of a pole so it makes a cup then you cook it over fire like a hot dog.We bought a new shovel handle and sanded off the finish. After they are cooked you slid them off and fill the hole.They are very hot so everything melts. You can use whatever you like. Some things we have used is ham and cheese , pizza sause and cheese and meat , taco meat and cheese , left over veggies and cheese . Our favorite is dessert ones berries and chocolate chips, marshmellows and chocolate last night cherries and chocolate chips.


That is a COOL idea!! Totally doing that next camping trip...if they ever lift the fire ban out here. Thanks!


----------



## doozie

Goulash over noodles in the instant pot as soon as I find a recipe I might like to try, too late to break out the crock pot, maybe a little leftover Spanish rice, maybe a vegetable on the side it we feel like it.


----------



## MO_cows

Big Garden Friend came thru with potatoes, tomatoes, cucumber. So tonight we had salmon patties with new potatoes fried in bacon fat and cucumber/tomato salad. Tomorrow night, BLT's. 

Would love something grilled but our high temps have been flirting with 100 and it's just too hot to stand over it.


----------



## Oregon1986

Made pork enchiladas,Spanish rice and grilled corn. Regretting the enchiladas because they heated up the house even more


----------



## AZSongBird1973

We ate at our favorite taco shop on the way home. Stawberry shortcake for dessert here in a bit!


----------



## Oregon1986

AZSongBird1973 said:


> We ate at our favorite taco shop on the way home. Stawberry shortcake for dessert here in a bit!


Yummmm


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Oregon1986 said:


> Yummmm


Trade for enchiladas?


----------



## Oregon1986

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Trade for enchiladas?


Heck yeah I'd be all over that. I'm trying to figure out what to make for tomorrow since it's going to be 97 here


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Marinated steak tips, chocolate tomatoes, and the last of the summer squash from the garden


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Oregon1986 said:


> Heck yeah I'd be all over that. I'm trying to figure out what to make for tomorrow since it's going to be 97 here


We eat lots of tacos lol. Quick and easy and you don't have to heat the house up too much.


----------



## Oregon1986

AZSongBird1973 said:


> We eat lots of tacos lol. Quick and easy and you don't have to heat the house up too much.


We love tacos too. I may BBQ that way I don't have to deal with the heat in the house at all


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Okay... now I'm craving tacos...


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter will be here for the next couple nights (oldest grandson next week) so supper has to be kid friendly. I'm thinking I'll grill small steaks, mac n cheese, sauteed mushrooms in lemon pan sauce, and broccoli. Papa bought ice cream sandwiches for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

I had a Dr appointment yesterday and as usual the Dr is always running late. That happens in every country I think.
Anyway I was expecting leftover pasta but instead we had rock lobster and a salad with some white wine.


----------



## pixiedoodle

last of all the cooked meats with corn on the cob & small salad. strawberry jello with coolwhip. tom. will be a large meatloaf patty i found in the fridge frzr with assortment of vegs. might make a pan of brownies to eat on the rest of the week & some for the frzr. in a few days i will have to stat seeing what is to be found out in the big frzr...trying to empty it out & defrost it within the month & then we can start all over for the fall with some fresh garden items & meat sale items. meats are getting low but that's the plan. still have one turkey breast in the frzr but think it wil stay there till fall.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight it us roasted turnip, celery, onion, fresh wild mushrooms,, turkey legs on the grill with sour dough bread and apple sauce.


----------



## doozie

My something new was hush puppies from a mix fried in an oil fryer, I think a homemade version will be tried in the future, I can see adding bits of green onion or bacon bits for some flavor.
Dinner is leftovers or sandwiches with the works. Maybe we'll just have both as the night goes on.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is pot roast with all the fixens


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was going to make pizza for supper, but Pixie Girl is less than enthusiastic about my green (garlic and pesto) pizza. We decided to get pizza takeout, a chicken wing pizza for the old folks and a plain for her. We have to have garlic parm wings tho.


----------



## doozie

I will be making potato salad today because we have a taste for it and I'm making hard boiled eggs.

Dinner is openfaced turkey sandwiches with gravy and mashers,with some sort of vegetable as a side. Instant pudding for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Chicken fried steak since I have the oil fryer out, trying yet another recipe, sides of zucchini noodles, cooked baby carrots, potato salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, Friday night after a hard week at work, I had zero intention of cooking. And nobody offered to go out to eat or even make a pizza run. So I scrounged some leftovers and let them fend for themselves. Tonight, planned on tostada's but DH decided last minute to go to the King of Dirt races at the fairgrounds. Didn't leave me time to fry the tortillas and so forth. So we just did soft tacos and forgot the beans and rice sides.

Also made zucchini bread today, got six mini loaves. Still have a couple of gift zucchinis to use up.


----------



## alida

I spent waaaay too long picking over black currants today, before turning them into jam, after a bit of trial and error. Tonight was a simple meal, bacon and tomato sandwiches and coleslaw.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Last couple of nights have been hectic so we've made sandwiches and eaten leftovers. Tonight we fried up some catfish and made french fries and green salad to go with. My house still smells like fish and fries lol!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pixie Girl picked Red Robin for lunch because she saw on their commercial they have endless fries (Nonnie! Endless fries!) Mr. Pixe and I had a BLT with avocado that was meh. The onion rings were phenomenal until I discovered that three of them have over 400 calories. I ate more than three... Why does everything that tastes good be so bad? Why?! 

Anyway, I have to be good for the rest of the month, so we're having grilled Italian marinaded chicken breast, mine will be over mixed greens and Mr. Pixies over tomato and garlic pasta. Some grilled herb zucchini too.


----------



## alida

bbq today, lamb,ribs and sausages. Lots of salads, antipasto and some pasta too.
We're also going to plan the great Tomato Sauce Making Event of 2018. My sisters Italian born in laws still make sauce every year, 8 bushels worth. It's more fun with a crew and I enjoy helping out and learning how they do it. We keep two vats of sauce going at all times, the second one starting when the first is half done ("done" is determined by the eldest in the group, 84 years old,though I'm starting to see a switch over to his oldest son ) When we're done everyone troops in doors into the cool air for a Italian feast laid out over two very long tables, long enough to seat 20 with ease, a few more in a pinch.


----------



## doozie

Plain grilled chicken breasts, more zucchini, last of the potato salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last couple of nights were hamburgers and french fries, chicken wings with a mango habanero sauce with veggies and a ranch dip


----------



## MO_cows

Bacon wrapped chunks of turkey tenderloin. Intended to grill them but at fire starting time it was 98 degrees, so into the skillet they went. With homemade potato salad and green beans.


----------



## happy hermits

Monster jam tonight so it was French fries all around, We did have sliced apples I brought cheese crackers and gummy snakes and lots of water,, Will do better we had a blast and our truck took it all. So Go grave digger.


----------



## montysky

Tonight ... breakfast for dinner, 

Cheese omelet, bangers (sausage), grilled tomatoes and fresh made biscuits. All either grown or raised on the ranch.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing rosemary lamb leg steak on a grill pan, I'll put it over mixed greens, and add a steamed veggie.

ETA: It's 90 degrees, and I am going to do the lamb on the grill which is on the covered downstairs porch. I'm not heating the house with the stove.


----------



## no really

Tonight doing some nice grilled ribeyes for my crew and I. Sides are gonna be what my ranch manager brings and she's is one great cook. Good to be home for awhile.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BRATS & CHILI WITH SIDE SALAD & SOME SORT OF SWEET TREAT...WILL HAVE TO SEE WHAT'S ON HAND TO WORK WITH.


----------



## AZSongBird1973

Lil man made oatmeal with pecans, blueberries, cinnamon, and honey. He also made cinnamon toast and tea.


----------



## doozie

Trying a loaf of bread in a cast iron bread pan on the charcoal Weber, I love you tube, it has me trying things I would otherwise not! 
Baked beans, pork chops, applesauce.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is just the youngest and I,so we are having Cobb salad


----------



## MO_cows

Last night DH had a council meeting so just made grilled ham and cheese sammies and worked on the tater salad. Tonight, gently reheated the leftover bacon wrapped turkey tender leftovers. Cooked some cubed butternut squash out of the freezer, and had cottage cheese and homegrown tomatoes too.

Big Garden Friend gave us two 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes, plus one of DH's customers gave him a plastic grocery bag of tomatoes from her garden. This was my "surprise" when I got home from work tonight. So tomorrow dad will get the chiles and other ingredients and Operation Salsa 2018 will commence tomorrow night. Last year I canned 20 pints of salsa and we still ran out. But gave away quite a bit, too, to the tomato donors and other deserving peeps. So will strive for 30 pints this year. I really like the texture of the salsa better when I dice the tomatoes by hand, but it's just too much to get done at this volume so the food processor will get a workout.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making shrimp, feta, and tomatoes with a side of mixed baby greens with balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Bret

I don't click "like" on every post. But I do like all of the cooking posts. Near and far, we have the same tastes.

Not very creative but this morning the speed cooker measured 5 heaping tsps. of quick oatmeal in a bowl and topped with tap water, added a dash of salt and nuked for a minute and a half. Served with OJ.


----------



## doozie

French Toast breakfast from yesterday's bread with applesauce and Canadian bacon.
Dinner is fancy home made sub sandwiches.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off the chiki & brats tonite with the salad he didn't eat last nite. need to make a cake or something for him to snack on for the next week...or maybe i could make it as cookies instead of cake form. digging thru the bottom freezer this afternoon to see if i can locate that breaded shrimp for tommorw or the day after. trying hard to use up what's on hand altho by last sat. we were totally out of fresh fruit & produce. always need something so we go with the flow.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we used a recipe from Cooks Country. It was a Cast Iron Crisp Roast Butterflied Chicken with Rosemary and garlic. We both have been cooking with cast iron for years but we learned something about cast iron last night. To get your cast iron ready for cooking you should put it in a cold oven and set the oven to 500°. Let the oven and the cast iron skillet come to that temperature along with the oven. It takes about 30 minutes, By doing this you are ensuring that the skillet is that temperature all over. The reason why is because cast iron has hot/cold spots when doing it on top of the stove.


----------



## happy hermits

We had a good rainy day yesterday so I was picking wild mushrooms today. We had pork chops on the grill ,baked potatoes, fried sno peas with chantrelles and fresh ginger. Oh my the mushrooms are so good. I froze some have some to can and dry.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite we had tiger shrimp wrapped in bacon with zucchini and pineapple kabobs done on the grill, tater salad and pasta salad. Nice evening on the deck with Yvonne's parents, our boy and daughter in law.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we both had Poc Chou at one of the local places


----------



## doozie

Easy dinner tonight, a bacon wrapped turkey "medallion" I can't think of the name on the Pkg., the weather will determine if its grilled out side or in the pan.
Zucchini ,tomato,onion mix cooked and sprinkled with parmesean cheese, and another side of sautéed mushrooms and green beans.


----------



## happy hermits

Grilled in cast iron rabbit and fennel, garlic scapes ,celery, green onions, chanterelles . baked potatoe and baked apple .


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cowboy cut ribeye, grilled romaine hearts, and grilled eggplant. Mr. Pixie, aka the master griller, is home.


----------



## alida

fresh Ontario corn on the cob tonight, and the first of the cherry tomatos from my balcony,with basil and mozzarella cheese. I grew a new type of tomato this year "Sunrise Bumblebee" which is yellow and red striped, and they've been a huge success on my north facing balcony. Tomorrow I'm going to pick a couple more to dice into a omelette for breakfast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm not sure of the protein yet, but I'm going to try a recipe for caprese asparagus. It's oven roasted asparagus, mozzarella, cherry tomatoes, and balsamic vinegar. It just sounded so good. 

Last nights grilled eggplant was delicious.


----------



## doozie

We plan on finishing off the deli meats today, so sandwiches for lunch and maybe grilled cheese with tomato and some raw baby carrots to crunch on for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SLOPPY JOES & SIDE SALAD TONITE. FOUND 3 SLABS OF ORANGE CAKE IN THE FRZR YEST. SO LOOKS LIKE THAT WILL BE HIS SWEET TREAT FOR TONITE & THAT IS THE LAST OF IT. MAYBE ONE DAY THIS WEEK I WILL FEEL UP TO MAKING COOKIES. HAVE A HUGE BOX OF OATMEAL NEEDING TO BE USED UP & GOT RAISENS TO GO IN THEM TOO. PROB. BEEN A YR SINCE I MADE COOKIES. ABOUT TIME TO HAVE A GO AT IT. STILL CAN'T RAISE ARM ABOVE THE SHOULDER FROM THE HEART SURGERY BUT HINK I CAN GET THRU IT OK. STARTED BACK ON THE TREADMILL YET & DAY BEFORE. WALKED A WHOPPING 7 MINS YEST. GOING SLOW & IT IS LIKE STARTING ALL OVER BUT THAT'S OK AS IT MEANS I AM GAINING A SMIDGE OF STRENGTH EVERY DAY.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had deep fried shrimp, french fries and a salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Friday nights dinner was Chicken Fried Chicken with cole slaw and fries.


----------



## happy hermits

Burning brush and stuff in yard today so for dinner roasted citrus chicken from dutch oven.


----------



## doozie

Grilling two tiny steaks, perfect excuse to try a new recipe I found for home made steak sauce if I have the time. Coleslaw and potato salad on the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Finally finished processing tomatoes. 23 pints of salsa, 5 quarts of puree, a couple round of BLT s, tomato/cucumber salad, tomato/mozzarella salad, and a container of sliced tomatoes plus another of diced in the fridge. Whew. 

Still got a bucket of zucchini, some of which are big. So one more batch of zucchini relish and probably shred and freeze the rest for future zucchini bread and fritters.

Got some nice Ribeyes for the grill Tonite. With tomato/mozzarella salad and grilled zucchini.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not sure of the protein yet, but I'm going to try a recipe for caprese asparagus. It's oven roasted asparagus, mozzarella, cherry tomatoes, and balsamic vinegar. It just sounded so good.
> 
> Last nights grilled eggplant was delicious.


This sounds awesome. I just returned from a rare trip to Costco with a friend who has a membership and car. The fridge is full of stuff to separate for the freezer, and fresh stuff to do something with. If I'd picked up asparagus I'd be having that recipe tonight. But, I didn't so I'll have to stick to some salmon with kale salad. Rainier cherries for dessert. I should know better than to go to Costco when I was hungry..


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was shrimp, shell pasta in a sun dried tomato and jalapeno sauce.


----------



## doozie

Grilling a few plain boneless chicken breasts tonight for dinner with leftovers pre planned for topping salads and hubbys chicken sandwich lunch tomorrow or the next day.
A veggie or two on the side with dinner, not sure what they will be yet.

Applebutter, raisin, buttermilk bran muffins will be made some time this week, if not tonight. I plan on freezing some for the future.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE LEFTOVERS TODAY, OLIVE GARDEN TOMARROW & THEN BACK TO COOKING. DH WILL FINISH OFF LEFTOVERS TOM. EVENING. BETTER GET SOMETHING OUT TO THAW FOR TUESDAY... GOT PASTA FILLED POCKETS IN THE FRZR & JARRED SAUCE IN THE CABINET SO I WILL MAKE SIDE SALAD & GARLIC BREAD FOR TUESDAY. I AM GETTING STRONGER EVERYDAY SO THIS WILL FEEL EASY.


----------



## MO_cows

DH wanted brats. I wasn't up for another sweat fest after grilling our dinner last night. But he said he would man the grill so brats it is. With the remains of tomato/mozzarella salad and some fresh fruit on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled steelhead trout, frozen mussels from Aldi (they're very good) and some type of grilled veggies. It's hot and humid, and I really don't want to heat up the house.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MEETING MY 2 BEST FRIENDS FOR OLIVE GARDEN LUNCH. WE HAVE NOT SEEN EACH OTHER FOR ALMOST 2 YRS BECAUSE OF MY HEART FAILURE AND ONE OF THEM LIVING IN AZ & THE OTHER ONE SELDOM DRIVES.. FEELING ALMOST HUMAN TODAY & I DON'T HAVE TO COOK EXCEPT THIS EVENING I WILL MICRO GRILL DH A SLAB OF SALMON, FRESH SALAD & LEFTOVER PASTA FROM OLIVE GARDEN. YIPPEE!!


----------



## MO_cows

Heated up leftover brats and made some cole slaw.

Set out some split chicken breast for tomorrow. I think I will crock pot them along with some serrano chilis left over from salsa production, garlic, etc. and shred the meat for chicken burritos. Thicken the broth and make them wet burritos or smothered. Use some of my freshly canned salsa!


----------



## Oregon1986

Teriyaki chicken with pineapple over rice


----------



## alida

cherry tomatos are ripening at a steady pace on my balcony these days, so it was sliced tomatos,basil, and buffalo mozzarella tonight. I put a few chewy dried marinated olives on the plate too, and some slices of last years roasted red peppers too, some cracked black pepper on top,and sat on the balcony to enjoy it while watching the world go by.


----------



## Oregon1986

alida said:


> cherry tomatos are ripening at a steady pace on my balcony these days, so it was sliced tomatos,basil, and buffalo mozzarella tonight. I put a few chewy dried marinated olives on the plate too, and some slices of last years roasted red peppers too, some cracked black pepper on top,and sat on the balcony to enjoy it while watching the world go by.


That sounds really good


----------



## alida

Oregon1986 said:


> That sounds really good


It was good. I often eat and read,work, or watch tv, so this was a novelty, to just sit and watch and enjoy a summer type meal.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we ordered or meals from the Chelem Curry Club. 

The meal was Chicken Pasanda Curry. Marinated chicken, Garlic, Chili, Onions, Spices, and finished with a load of toasted ground almonds and cream. 
Pilau Rice (Made with the best Basmati Rice. Every grain separate, and full of flavour. 
Onion Bhajia 
Saag Paneer: (onions, mild spices, cream cheese and cream)
Garlic Naan (Flatbread soaked in garlic butter and sprinkled with cilantro and nigella seeds. 
Your meal is served with a generous dollop of our own mango chutney and garnished with fresh cilantro.


----------



## NewEnglandMTNcat

I'll be out tonight at the local community center (dinner by donation), and I forget what the meal will be. Tomorrow I'll be adventurous and will be making head cheese or souse. Something I love, but I've never tried making it myself before. Will freeze what I don't eat. Sides for the day will be broccoli and/or cauliflower, have yet to decide how I'll cook them. Leaning towards using Indian spices.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was grilled ginormous pork chops (the rest of which I will have for breakfast) greens, and veggies. Mr. Pixie made potato salad. 

Tonight will be grilled, probably marinated chicken, and something... I'm not firing on all cylinders this morning.


----------



## doozie

Home made corned beef hash and eggs for breakfast, pulled pork for dinner on home made bread. 
Cauliflower side prepared steamed, or maybe grilled in foil with onions and seasonings.


----------



## susieneddy

last night was tuna salad and crackers. We weren't that hungry since we had the leftover curry meal from the previous day as lunch


----------



## happy hermits

Last night grilled pork chops and baked potatoes, fried green beans with wild mushrooms and fresh ginger and applesauce. tonight leftovers.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight was sloppy joes and green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a taco type salad with the marinated chicken last night.

Mr. Pixie requested pesto pizza for supper tonight. I shall oblige.


----------



## doozie

More pulled pork sandwiches for dinner, coleslaw, and French fries.


----------



## happy hermits

Spicy rice in a bowl with ground rabbit, fried green beans , wild mushrooms, red onions, garlic scapes on top and apple sauce.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, BLT s with cottage cheese and fruit. Tonight, round 2 of chicken burritos. Smothered with spicy gravy made from the braising liquid the chicken cooked in. With watermelon on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Dogs and brats with fresh sauerkraut, Mr. Pixie's famous gazpacho salad, and grilled sweet corn. 

I'm eating a slice of pesto pizza right now for breakfast. So. dang. good.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PAN FRIED PORKCHOPS TONITE . IF I CAN FIND IT I'LL SMOTHER IN MUSHROOOM GRAVY. IF NOT I MAY SIMMER IN BBQ SAUCE. MORE FRESH SALAD & BAKED OR FRIED POTATOES. CHOC STRAWBERRY PUDDING FOR SWEET TREAT.


----------



## susieneddy

I'm a day behind. Wednesday night we had crab claws, shrimp and boiled potatoes. Last night we had a salad along with cochinita pibil.


----------



## Oregon1986

Hawaiian teriyaki chicken over Jasmin rice


----------



## alida

some strip loan steak,with a little blue cheese spread on top after it came out of the pan. Kale salad as the side dish.


----------



## MO_cows

DH had to go to town so he picked up a take n bake pizza from Papa Murphy's.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have to run to town for more deck stain and a bunch of other stuff. We'll probably grab lunch at a BBQ place near where we have to be, and maybe have leftovers for dinner tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we went out to eat and had Chicken Fried Chicken, mashed potatoes with white gravy and cole slaw. I had Cajun blackened Corvina with grilled zucchini, onion and mushrooms.


----------



## doozie

Son is visiting, grilling out some bacon wrapped chicken, cauliflower and onions in foil, seasoned potatoes in foil, home made bread, watermelon slices.


----------



## happy hermits

Rabbit today and pasta and peas . My dinner always sound so boring when I read what some of you is having.


----------



## MO_cows

It was just me and DH so we went to the Chinese buffet. It was good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Steak (there is a T-bone, a couple of strips, a ribeye we're cleaning out the freezer) plus grilled sweet corn, and the last bit of a couple kinds of salad. Tonight is the last night of Mr. Pixie's vacation so we're having Talenti gelato for dessert.


----------



## doozie

The pulled pork recipe turned out nice so I'm trying it for pulled BBQ beef in the instant pot tonight. We'll see.
The posts mentioning Brats have me wanting some, so while I'm out today I'll be picking some up for tomorrow. 

I'm getting a slow start today, Bacon and French toast for breakfast when I get to it.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we had tuna salad on crackers. We had snacked earlier on a celery, peppers, pickles and a dip made with chili poblano


----------



## MO_cows

Made a big bowl of tuna salad for lunches the next few days. Had too many eggs so hard boiled some extra and pickled those that fit in a quart jar. Had a wholesale boneless cure 81 ham taking up space in the frig, so sliced and diced and shrink wrapped. Gonna get a LOT of meals out if that $25 ham. 

Ham for dinner tonight with a new potato/green bean salad, cottage cheese and pickled beets.


----------



## alida

Kale salad with bacon and hard boiled egg sliced in. Last of the Rainier cherries with some plain greek yogurt for dessert.


----------



## happy hermits

Grandson day so it was blueberry pancakes and home cured bacon and applesauce. I had a bacon lettuce and tomatoe . I hate pancakes .


----------



## pixiedoodle

PORK ROAST , POTS & CARROTS, GRAVY & SOME SORT OF SWEET TREAT FOR DH. BETTER MAKE SOME MORE OF THOSE OATMEAL RAISEN COOKIES AS THEY ARE NEARLY GONE. MITE BE EASIER TO BAKE THEM IN BAR FORM...CERTAINLY QUICKER. TRYING TO USE UP FRZR MEATS... GETTING LOW IN THAT AREA FINALLY CLOSE TO THE END OF THE OLD MEATS. WILL HAVE TO WATCH FOR MET SALES TO RE-LAOD.


----------



## susieneddy

We totally skipped dinner last night. We got busy doings things around the house and forgot dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Beef stir fry tonight with sirloin. Tossed in whole grain spaghetti instead of over rice so it had a lo mein vibe.


----------



## montysky

Elk Stew with homemade biscuits.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to do boneless skinless chicken thighs on the grill pan, and make some sort of sticky sauce as a glaze. Fresh yellow squash and sweet red onion sauteed in a bit of olive oil, butter, and garlic, plus another veggie.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night I stopped in town to pick up a whole grilled chicken. It comes with rice, a sauce (the locals call it salsa) and a small bag of chopped/minced cabbage. Tonight we are going to a benefit for a woman here who needs life saving surgery. No idea what the pot luck will look like.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BLT'S WITH OUR FIRST BIG RED TOMATO FROM OUR GARDEN. HAD HALF OF ANOTHER RIPE TOM FROM OUR GAREN ON A SANDWICH TODAY. YUM! THE FIRST TOMATO FROM THE GARDEN IS ALWAYS THE BEST ONE & SO IS THE LAST ONE.


----------



## MO_cows

One of my favorite versions of beans and rice tonight. Bean and cheese tostada's on fresh fried corn tortillas with Mexican style rice.


----------



## Oregon1986

Taco meat with cheese,no tortilla and a green salad


----------



## Evons hubby

Shredded roast brisket with a tasty Cuban sauce served over rice. Yummy!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Beef tips, onions, and mushrooms in a red wine beef broth sauce (instant pot) over cauli-rice. A side salad of mixed baby greens.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PORK ROAST , CARROTS & POTATOS & GRAVY LEFTOVERS FOR DH & LOW SODIUM BOLONY, CHEESE & GARDEN TOM SANDWICH FOR ME. OATMEAL COOKIES & FRESH FRUIT FOR LATER.


----------



## CountryMom22

Garlic/Onion Chicken legs with salad. Leftover cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Oregon1986

BBQ chicken thighs,salad and steamed broccoli


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight with a kale salad.

Oops, I missed yesterday. We just had tuna sandwiches and finished off the potato/green bean salad.


----------



## happy hermits

To hot to cook I had a tossed salad with left over chicken on top and fudge cycle.











i


----------



## alida

tacos wrapped in lettuce instead of taco shells. A glass of wine before, and another after dinner plus some "medicinal" chocolate. I may need have more chocolate before heading off to bed because I wouldn't want a opened bar of chocolate to go stale overnight. Right?


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEAVING AN OPENED BAR OF CHOCOLATE WOULD BE SOOOO UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER PASTA DISH FROM YESTERDAY WITH LAST OF THE WATERMELON & FRUIT SALAD. SOOO GOOD.


----------



## MO_cows

Well shucks. I planned on a "I'll buy you fly" pizza run tonight. But there was a great vendor at the farmers market when I went by. So I bought tomatoes, sweet corn and a honking big cantaloupe. So we are having a hamburger steak aka sirloin pattie and guess what the sides are?

Me and DH ended up coming home at the same time. He gets out of the truck with grocery bags. Huh? That man doesn't shop. A client gave him two big bags of tomatoes. I guess I am making another round of salsa this weekend. Might try catsup or spaghetti sauce if I have enough tomatoes left over.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made seafood (shrimp, scallops, mussels, calamari) Veracruz for dinner. It was delicious.


----------



## happy hermits

Busy day so it was open a jar of ham and bean soup ,grilled cheese and the last of the apple sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a seasoned chicken breast in the oven along with Caprese asparagus. I'll put the chicken on a bed of mixed baby greens, with a bit of the balsamic vinaigrette from the asparagus.


----------



## Evons hubby

Looks like grilled pork chops with tater salad tonite. Strawberry cheese cake to tamp them down with.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops and hominy. Tomato/cucumber salad on the side.

Went and got all my other salsa ingredients. A combo of poblano, jalapeno and serrano should give nice flavor and not too much heat. Was hoping to find some Hatch chiles fresh but no such luck.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a birthday party at a friends house. So much food was sit out to graze on. There was bacon wrapped jalapenos, garlic shrimp on skewers, bread with peppers, onions and avocados on it. The it was time for dinner: 2 types of cole slaw and potato salad, pasta salad, chicken kabobs, meatballs, baked beans and a lot more. Finally the desserts came out which I avoided. Today we are off to a grand opening of the new TacoMaya which basically moved across the ball field to larger location. Food and drinks from 1 to 6.


----------



## CountryMom22

Burgers and salad tonight.


----------



## alida

The local Ontario peaches are in season now and I'm indulging as much as possible. Roast chicken thighs with a fresh peach chutney,green beans and a few tiny potatos. Fresh tomatos from my balcony garden. I have a lot of room in the chest freezer this year so I'm going to try freezing some sliced peaches for winter.


----------



## jimLE

Tonight i'll be baking 2 pork stakes.and heating up 2 veggies.undecided which 2 thoe.


----------



## MO_cows

10 pints of salsa and all the jars sealed, woo hoo. 6 more quarts of tomato puree in the freezer. And a few perfect tomatoes set aside for tonight's dinner, shrimp and grits. With the shrimp cooked in fresh tomato sauce.


----------



## happy hermits

Husbands birthday dinner his pick. We had mac and cheese cooked in the dutch oven with charcoal. Grilled rabbit burgers homade hot sausage patties onions and peppers and wild mushrooms sliced maters and cukes. canned peaches. and ice cream sandwich cake and chocolate mayo cake and peanut butter All the kids came and no hastles woo hoo.


----------



## Evons hubby

Ribeye steaks grilled to perfection tonight with leftover tater salad, peas n carrots with a yummy peach cobbler for desert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night I had half of a truly delightful Tom Yum seafood ramen and part of a tuna poke bowl that was fabulous. I finished off the poke bowl this morning, spicy deliciousness is a great way to start the day. 

No clue what I've making for supper tho.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH REQUESTED CHILI DOGS TONITE. EASY! WILL THROW IN A FRESH SALAD WITH GARDEN TOMS. FINALLY GOT ABOUT 6 TOMS RIPENING IN THE BOWL!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> 10 pints of salsa and all the jars sealed, woo hoo. 6 more quarts of tomato puree in the freezer. And a few perfect tomatoes set aside for tonight's dinner, shrimp and grits. With the shrimp cooked in fresh tomato sauce.


Now you did it, I must have shrimp and grits soon...


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> Now you did it, I must have shrimp and grits soon...


I cooked onion, garlic and diced fresh tomatoes, then cooked the shrimp right in that sauce with Cajun seasoning, lemon and worcestershire. No recipe, just winged it and hope I can make it just like that again because it came out good.

My tomato marathon this weekend took a toll. My fingernails are stained I had my hands in tomatoes so much. Forgot to get gloves so hands got a little chili burn from chopping all the chilis. 4 poblanos, 6 jalapenos, 2 serrano. Then gave myself a steam burn when opening the canner. Glad that's over, right? Until DH came home tonight with more tomatoes, zucchini, and peaches. Sometimes I wish he wasn't so popular! I hate to complain about good fresh free food but feeling a little overwhelmed.

Tonight, BLTs and canteloupe.


----------



## light rain

Fresh mozzarella with home grown basil. A little salt and a lot of ground black pepper and a generous drizzle of 365 olive oil. + an Ambergeddon or two...  Good supper for a warm, muggy night.


----------



## CountryMom22

Salmon or Tilapia, (depending on who you are) with rice and broccoli. Chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

When life hands you lemons, make lemonade. Well my life keeps handing me tomatoes. So tonight I made eggs in tomatoes. Over slices of French bread buttered on both sides and toasted in a cast iron skillet. Yum.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we used the leftover baked beans we took to the birthday party Sat. We added hot dogs to it for beanie weenies and fried up some french fries


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is pork chops with green beans and salad. Nothing special!


----------



## MO_cows

Chef's salad tonight. Mixed up fresh ranch dressing. Not from scratch, used the mix, but that is still much better than out of the bottle.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne was out and about this evening so I've been snacking on leftover noodles, cucumber n onions, last of the peach cobbler and a peanut butter Sammy.


----------



## susieneddy

leftover beanie weenies and fries.


----------



## jimLE

Pizza left over today.tonight will be what ever.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala with extra mushrooms over some type of pasta and a veggie medley from the freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made Mr. Pixie goulash/American chop suey, I ate the rest of his double pork chop from the dinner our daughter treated us to on Tuesday night. It was a fancy shmancy place. I think I got the best of the deal, but he loves goulash. 

I have to watch the grands tomorrow so I'm starting the slow cooker at 6 am with beer brisket to cook all day.


----------



## MO_cows

I came home tonight determined to take on my "free garden glut Bonanza" and win. So, peeled and sliced a bakers dozen of big ripe peaches and made peach crisp. It's really too hot to run the oven but desperate times call for desperate measures. Peaches done. Next, tomatoes. Peeled and diced the best ones that were left. Several were left that had blemishes or were splitting. Chicken feed. Tackled zucchini. One of them was hard as a rock, never had that before. Trashed it. Took the other one, cut in thick slices. Put tomatoes, zuke, onion and garlic in my big skillet, nestled in some boneless chicken breast and let her rip. Tada! All used up.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the cream of mushroom soup with chives in it. We added some Italian croutons for an extra crunch. Tonight's dinner is paella with shrimp and a salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FOUND FRIED CHICKEN DRUMSTICKS IN THE FRZR SO THAT'S WHAT DH IS HAVING I HAD A LOW SODIUM BOLONY, CHEESE ^ FRES GARDEN TOM HALF OF A SANDWICH. I'LL EAT THE REST TOM. MADE FRESH BANANA CREAM PIE FROM SCRATCH YET & PORED IT INTO A GRAM CRUST. TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD. TOMORROW I THINK WE'LL HAVE DELI MEAT SANDWICHES & MAYBE SOME HOME FRIES. BETTER THW SOMETHING OUT OR A COUPLE POF SOMETHINGS FOR THE COMING WEEK. HOPE TO HAVE ENOUGH RIPE TOMS FOR A SMALL BATCH OF NO SALT SPGTY SCE TO BE CANNED NOW & ENJOYED THIS WINTER. SAME WITH SOME TOM. JUICE . JUST NOW GETTING TOO MANY TO EAT -ALTHO WE ARE TRYIN TO HARD! & NOT ENOUGH YET TO CAN. SURE TASTES GOOD.


----------



## CountryMom22

Spent the day at a funeral, so dinner was take out pizza.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite we went to a freinds house for a nice evening out. Dinner was BBQ chicken legs, zucchini with a great cheese sauce, cucumber, tomato, sweet red pepper salad. Desert was interesting but tasty, don't know what you call it but my Yvonne started with banana pudding, added a box of fudge brownie mix, a can of cherry pie filling. Put all that in the crockpot then added a red velvet cake mix. Yummy stuff whatever it was!!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we just scrounged leftovers.

Today, brined some pork chops and grilled them along with a big foil pouch of taters, red pepper and Vidalia onion. Green salad n the side and cantaloupe for dessert.


----------



## alida

Yesterday was our family reunion, over 50 in attendance and enough food for at least 75. I brought home a couple cooked sausages,bean salad,tomatos, fruit, and butter cake from our families recipe. That was dinner today. There's still bean salad to pack for lunch tomorrow,plus some cherries and tomatos.


----------



## pixiedoodle

APPLEBE'S LEFTOVERS FROM YESTERDAY WITH A SALAD ON THE SIDE . STILL HAVE A PIECE OR 2 OF BANANA CREME PIE TO GO WITH IT. GOT MOST OF THIS WEEKS MENU PLANNED USING UP A LOT OF ODDS & ENDS FROM THE FRZR TO MAKE THE MAIN DISHES THIS WEEK & ADDING FRESH PRODUCE TO FILL IN THE REMAINING AREAS. LOVE THE CHALLENGE OF MAKING DO WITH WHAT'S ON HAND.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been eating leftover paella for the past 2 days. This is what it looked like Saturday night. We also had a rice cooker filled with rice, shrimp, chicken and mussels plus a salad bar


----------



## jimLE

I just put 2 pork steaks into the oven.for lunch.and thinking about taking 4 boneless chicken breast n cutting into chicken stips.then bread um.for fried chicken strips.for supper.


----------



## doozie

Porkchops on the charcoal grill with grilled halved red potatoes on foil with some sort of seasoning to add flavor too.
Maybe applesauce, maybe a vegetable.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a ham slice seared in the cast iron skillet. With cheese-onion grits and a veggie blend.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo! Big Garden Friend came thru with jalapenos. Enough red ripe ones to make a round of red jelly. It tastes the same but I find it much prettier than the green. So 6 jars of red jelly done, fingers crossed that the jars seal and it sets up. Next go round, the green version. Also more tomatoes. I might take another crack at tomato jam. The older folks love it, but nobody under 60 seems to know what it is.


----------



## alida

Today was like yesterday and the day before., hot and muggy and no breeze. I've been eating bean salad,sliced tomatos/cukes and cheese in one form or another for dinner pretty much all week. I'm going to a farmers market tomorrow that sells very good smoked,thick cut bacon. I do believe I'll get some and then have BLT's for dinner the next four days.


----------



## shawnlee

Boiled up 4 or 5 pounds of taters and deboned a large pork shoulder.....should last me 4 or 5 days of meals, used up the left over bisks and gravy from breakfast on the taters and a dable of butter and jelly on the biskies.


----------



## MO_cows

Had the canner running today. 6 pints of green jalapeno jelly, still enough jalapenos for another batch. Did a double batch if tomato preserves or jam. Fingers crossed it sets up, I had last year's pectin. All the jars sealed, and in a few hours I will tilt them and check consistentcy.

DH took off for impropmtu horseshoe tournament, so dinner is scrounge what you can.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, sheet pan dinner. Homegrown potatoes, Vidalia onions, and split chicken breast oven roasted. With sugar snap peas.

Tonite, a one skillet wonder with kielbasa, homegrown peppers and Vidalia onion. With butternut squash on the side.

Everybody on a fast? This thread has about died off lately.


----------



## Oregon1986

Roasted chicken, roasted potatoes and green beans


----------



## Evons hubby

Leftover burrito, beans and rice.


----------



## CountryMom22

BBQ chicken, baked potatoes and green beans. Apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> BBQ chicken, baked potatoes and green beans. Apple crisp for dessert.


We had apple crisp last night,love this time of year produce wise


----------



## doozie

Home made pizza, toppings will be sausage, onion, green pepper and mushroom. Today it cooled off enough to use the oven.


----------



## Irish Pixie

An Italian seasoned chicken breast with asparagus caprese, all done on a sheet pan.


----------



## doozie

Made too many toppings for the pizza,so I'll make another tonight.
Tuna salad for lunch.
Hubby made himself pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## GTX63

I bike about 10 miles early each morning so today I was in the mood for calories and fat. Fried eggs and potatoes, bacon, toast and blackberry jelly, and most of it came from here.


----------



## montysky

Pasta bake, garlic bread and a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Night before last I oven baked seasoned chicken drumsticks, made sauteed mushrooms in a white sauce, and steamed a Cali mix of veggies. Last night I grilled lamb leg steaks and finished them in the oven, made browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and steamed green beans.

Tonight I'm thinking grilled filet mignon (hit a really good sale on a whole tenderloin), grilled romaine, "just warm up" mussels, and a salt and pepper calamari that I found at Aldi. Tomorrow is day road trip to the Finger Lakes and a stop at a place well known for the best lobster mac n cheese evah.


----------



## MO_cows

Canned another batch of salsa. Gonna keep using 3 kinds of chilies. Poblano, jalapeno and serrano are just right for flavor and heat. Also made a round of red jalapeno jelly today. Tastes the same as green but the red is prettier. Checked on my vanilla, it needs a little longer to steep. Got a quart jar of vanilla beans in rum, a pint with vodka. Will get some pretty little bottles and add homemade vanilla to my treat baskets at Xmas. The rum version is going to be very tasty. 

For dinner tonight, ham with corn on the cob and tomato/cucumber salad.


----------



## CountryMom22

Started the day with some gardening and a long walk with youngest son, so when we came home we made a big breakfast: fried eggs, bacon, potatoes and cinn raisin toast. Delicious!!!

Passed on lunch since we were still full.

Dinner menu was requested by older sons girlfriend as it is her birthday: meatloaf, corn on the cob, mashed potatoes and ice cream cake.


----------



## MO_cows

So far, made a ham/pepper/onion/cheese/egg scramble for breakfast. With sliced tomatoes and toast.

Then made a batch of zucchini bread.

Dinner will be chicken burritos, split breasts braised with onion, garlic, chilies and shred the meat. Thicken the cooking broth to coat the meat and add a lot of flavor. But this technique still needs a better name than wet burritos.

Between now and dinner, there are some jalapenos and banana peppers that need something done. Might take a stab at pickled peppers. I don't care for them but others do so could put them out for company or gift them.


----------



## doozie

I found some chicken fried steak and gravy in the freezer, not homemade, but still pretty good, that and some leftover steak from yesterday's dinner, mashed potatoes, and green beans for dinner.

I'm making ground chicken meatballs in sauce and spaghetti for tomorrow's dinner tonight, let it all meld together overnight and its so easy to reheat. Tomorrow looks like a very long and busy day, so I'm planning ahead. Maybe add a small salad tomorrow and dinner is done.


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> Everybody on a fast? This thread has about died off lately.


Not on a fast but we have busy every night doing something. The last 4 days I have been sick and haven't eaten. Lost 9 lbs but that isn't the way I want to lose weight.

My dinner last night was a small plate of potato salad.

MO_cows, I have enjoyed reading about all of the green and red pepper jelly you are canning. We need to get back to doing that again. We have many types of peppers to pick from down here


----------



## CountryMom22

It's so hot here that ambition is not running high, so I'm falling back on BBQ chicken and salad. With ice cold watermelon for dessert!


----------



## Oregon1986

CountryMom22 said:


> It's so hot here that ambition is not running high, so I'm falling back on BBQ chicken and salad. With ice cold watermelon for dessert!


that sounds yummy!


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night I was on my own fer supper so I indulged in one of my favorite comfort foods... Fried taters and sausage gravy. Tonite my sweet mother in law has invited us for a spaghetti dinner. She makes the bestest sauce ever! They have a travel trailer here on the farm and spend summers with us.


----------



## happy hermits

Today was my daughters birthday dinner she picked shepards pie. I cooked it in the durtch oven made with goat and pork. We also had garlic bread on the grill and fried pineapple with brown sugar and black cherries and homemade whipped cream.I told her she is a ******* to pick that for her meal. She said so


----------



## montysky

CountryMom22 said:


> It's so hot here that ambition is not running high, so I'm falling back on BBQ chicken and salad. With ice cold watermelon for dessert!


Couple nights ago we had light snow here(Montana) just letting us know Old man Winter is on the way, lol way to soon! oh and I love love Watermelon with a little salt. so good


----------



## Bret

Speed cooking early today. I kept a quarter of beef from the farm. I seasoned a first piece, a frozen swiss steak and put it in the oven to brown for an hour. Tossed on dried onion, cream of mushroom soup and large can of crushed tomatoes. Rainy this morning. The oven and aroma have filled the house and taken away the morning dampness. The fiddle and piano are looking at me like they are puppies waiting to play. A good jump on the day.


----------



## happy hermits

montysky that is so hard to wrap my head around snow in august. I love watermelon to never tried it with salt,I cut a hole in one and spiked it with cranberry juice and a touch of vodka omg to die for took away a lot of the sweetness.


----------



## alida

still trying to eat as many meals of the really fresh ripe food from the farmers markets. Tonight was salmon, sliced tomatos and sauted kale, with sliced fresh peaches and raspberries for dessert (with a spoonful of whipping cream.)


----------



## Oregon1986

Spaghetti with zucchini noodles instead of normal,green beans and cherry tomatoes


----------



## alida

Oregon1986 said:


> Spaghetti with zucchini noodles instead of normal,green beans and cherry tomatoes


How long do you cook the zucchini noodles, or do you even cook them before adding the sauce. I'd like to eat them more, but I'm struggling with cooking the noodles correctly.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken burritos got postponed from Sunday to last night. 

Tonight, made breakfast for dinner. Scrambled eggs with zucchini, onion and bell pepper. Forgot to add the cubed ham, left it in the microwave. Senior moment. With biscuits and homemade tomato jam.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Potatoes... handful of herbs...onion..green pepper...garlic all from the garden...six hard boiled eggs and some fried diced pork jowl...Dukes mayo...potato salad for days


----------



## montysky

happy hermits said:


> montysky that is so hard to wrap my head around snow in august. I love watermelon to never tried it with salt,I cut a hole in one and spiked it with cranberry juice and a touch of vodka omg to die for took away a lot of the sweetness.


yup snow in august is rare but the month we have never had snow is July, lucky the crops are in and not in the field. the watermelon with cranberry juice and vodka sounds very refreshing. adding salt I have heard brings out the flavor. lol most of my grandfather side of the family salts Grandmother's doesn't , love having family over with a little kid and watch what side he/she lines up with!


----------



## doozie

Small steaks on the grill, leftover mashed potatoes, green beans. 
I have to figure out what to do with my overabundance of Poblano Peppers that I grew. Hubby has a fire going, so I may just go join him and roast a couple for tonight/something for tomorrow too.


----------



## MO_cows

We had our labor day cookout today. Smoked brisket, chicken legs and thighs brined and grilled, hot dogs, baked beans, potato salad, pasta salad, slaw and fruit salad. Cookies for dessert.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last nights feast consisted of steaks and king crab legs, roasting ears, and taters all grilled to perfection over hickory coals by my brother in law. Tonight was a nice ham, with peas and carrots along with more taters and a pasta salad. That hambone will most likely make an appearance in tomorrow's crockpot of great northern and Lima beans. Thinking about a batch of tater salad and of course cornbread under them beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night I made a warm pasta dish with a ton of veggies and tiny meatballs, it was good.

Tonight's supper will be grilled lamb leg steak over mixed baby greens, sauteed mushrooms, and a steam veggie.


----------



## doozie

More tiny steaks on the grill, a few toasted ravioli, a few pierogis, and some cauliflower, we've been finishing off bits and pieces of freezer foods.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> How long do you cook the zucchini noodles, or do you even cook them before adding the sauce. I'd like to eat them more, but I'm struggling with cooking the noodles correctly.


This should help: https://inspiralized.com/the-three-best-ways-to-cook-spiralized-zucchini-noodles/


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> This should help: https://inspiralized.com/the-three-best-ways-to-cook-spiralized-zucchini-noodles/


thank you! Just reading the suggestions has made me think hahaH! a couple times. I believe that I've been using ones that are too old and I have used salt in the water. I noticed that there were a number of replies to the advice saying that they had the same problems I did.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a prime rib hamburger steak. New thing from HyVee, they grind prime rib and sell in patties. It was darn good, will buy again. With cottage cheese and sliced tomatoes, leftover slaw and beans from the BBQ Saturday.

Tonight, ham with beans n greens-spinach sauteed with garlic and cannelinni beans tossed in. And another side to be determined.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite turned out all other different than I thought. BBQ chicken legs, fried taters with sausage gravy with sweet corn on the side. My father in law did a marvelous job on the chicken. The boy and his lady joined us tonite which is always a treat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night we stopped in a place where we'd been a few times and tried their endless chicken basket. It's smoked, dry rubbed chicken and totally delicious- for $8 every Tuesday! We will definitely be going back. 

Tonight I'm fixing a southwestern chicken salad with crumbled queso fresco.


----------



## Bret

Speed pasta sauce between bites of Wheaties this morning. I was gifted eight pretty Roma Tomatoes and didn't want to lose them. Heated up a skilled, added oil, dried onions, a shake each of oregano and garlic powder, salt, pepper and dash a sugar to balance and enhance the flavors. Let it simmer while I readied for work. Transferred the sauce to a container and refrigerated. 

Saved the tomatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is rojo seasoned NY strip steaks, I'm grilling them. I'll put them over a pile of mixed greens, and add some sort of steam in the bag veggies.


----------



## MO_cows

We have just had sandwiches for a couple of nights, got in a truckload of tomatoes from Big Garden Friend and been working on them. Got a big pot of peeled and diced tomatoes in the frig, more tomato jam coming up and will just freeze the excess, great for stews, chili, etc.

Tonight, pork chops. Got a "family pack" in the frig, need to package and freeze the rest of them too. With a zucchini/mushroom sautee on the side and maybe some polenta.


----------



## jimLE

Im treating myself to a top sirloin,instant mashed tater.and whole kernal corn..and the steak is in the oven.


----------



## alida

chopped thick cut crispy bacon and tomato rolled in lettuce which was drizzled with mayonnaise and diced green onion. Sliced peaches for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no inspiration for dinner, I'm thinking maybe shrimp Veracruz or if I'm feeling ambitious shrimp and grits.


----------



## doozie

Something with a pork tenderloin, not sure how I'll season it yet.
I've made zucchini noodles but have seen squash noodles, so I will try and make some as a side, and of course applesauce is a must have too. 
Rootbeer floats after dinner.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Something with a pork tenderloin, not sure how I'll season it yet.
> I've made zucchini noodles but have seen squash noodles, so I will try and make some as a side, and of course applesauce is a must have too.
> Rootbeer floats after dinner.


Spaghetti squash makes its own noodles.


----------



## doozie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Spaghetti squash makes its own noodles.


Ha ha, true.
I'm trying Butternut.


----------



## MO_cows

Made a double batch of tomato jam. Fingers crossed it sets up, sometimes recipes don't exactly double. Chopped up some bell peppers, froze with the vacuum sealer. 

For dinner, baked cod with buttered crumb topping. Breaded tomatoes on the side and green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went out for lunch, and tonight's supper is a cowboy cut ribeye, salt and pepper calamari, bacon wrapped jalapeno shrimp (both from Aldi) and grilled romaine hearts.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Mr. Pixie his favorite meal- diavolo sauce with meatballs and hot Italian sausage over fresh linguine. I'm not a huge fan of red sauce so I'll probably toss my linguine with basil pesto. I'll add a nice salad for a side.


----------



## susieneddy

We are back. I was sick and got better then had a relapse. We have been busy getting things in order for a couple of visits from folks.
Dinner last night was Grilled Cheese sandwiches and garlic dill pickles washed down with Luzianne Iced Tea


----------



## pixiedoodle

onion cheese burgers, fresh toms from the garden, canteloupe & cucs. got toms out my ears right now. need to can some more. gave way abut 20 lbs of fresh tomatoes today. got a huge canning pot full of ripening toms. got a lot still on the vines too. guess i can can some plain toms & make more tom soup, cook it down & then frz it. i am oout of lids & need to buy more if i am going to can more. maybe frzing them would just be easierier.


----------



## MO_cows

Canned tomato juice today. Got 4 quarts. I think I have canned more tomato products thus year than ever. Had 3 different gardeners giving us tomatoes. 

For dinner, ham with baked beans and a veggie blend.

The microwave died this weekend. It lasted over 20 years, can't complain about that but not looking forward to shopping for a new one. Don't care for stainless so that will up the degree of difficulty.


----------



## Evons hubby

We shared a pot of ham bone beans with the youngest boy and his lady tonight. Great northern and Lima simmered with that hambone, onion, and chicken broth.... Yummy stuff right there. The slices of ham on the side and corn bread weren't bad either!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is Italian seasoned chicken breast over mixed greens and asparagus caprese. All done on a sheet pan. Easy Peasy and tasty too.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to go to 3 stores to find a microwave. So ran into HyVee for takeout. Chinese entrees for the guys, sushi for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm not enthused about anything to cook so it will probably be the old reliable sausage crack in a bowl.


----------



## bowslinger

Last nite had tacos


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is Asian beef and broccoli over Jasmin rice


----------



## MO_cows

OMG. An acquaintance gave DH 2 plastic grocery bags of tomatoes today. Gotta be close to 20 pounds. I only thought I was done canning. 

So tonight, shrimp and grits. Using tomatoes as the base of the sauce. Start just like jambalaya with the trinity, add in peeled diced tomatoes and then cook the shrimp in the resulting sauce. Seasoned Cajun/creole.


----------



## Oregon1986

MO_cows said:


> OMG. An acquaintance gave DH 2 plastic grocery bags of tomatoes today. Gotta be close to 20 pounds. I only thought I was done canning.
> 
> So tonight, shrimp and grits. Using tomatoes as the base of the sauce. Start just like jambalaya with the trinity, add in peeled diced tomatoes and then cook the shrimp in the resulting sauce. Seasoned Cajun/creole.


Now that sounds delicious


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> OMG. An acquaintance gave DH 2 plastic grocery bags of tomatoes today. Gotta be close to 20 pounds. I only thought I was done canning.
> 
> So tonight, shrimp and grits. Using tomatoes as the base of the sauce. Start just like jambalaya with the trinity, add in peeled diced tomatoes and then cook the shrimp in the resulting sauce. Seasoned Cajun/creole.


I have a serious craving for shrimp and grits, I just have to find a day when I have a bit of time to devote to it. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## bowslinger

We had deer steaks tomato and cucumbers last from our garden for dinner


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was lunch out, and steaks on the grill for supper.

I've been buying these seasoned chicken breasts at Aldi that are delicious. So far we've had the Mediterranean and Southwest several times, but I found a cilantro lime that I'm using in a salad tonight. I hope it's as good as the others.


----------



## oneraddad

Irish Pixie said:


> Yesterday was lunch out, and steaks on the grill for supper.
> 
> I've been buying these seasoned chicken breasts at Aldi that are delicious. So far we've had the Mediterranean and Southwest several times, but I found a cilantro lime that I'm using in a salad tonight. I hope it's as good as the others.



Wasn't that extremely popular during Obama's 2012 campaign ?


----------



## Bret

I put my heart into it. Browned and pressure cooked a beef heart this morning. The basic seasonings and one hour at 15 lbs. Sliced for the fridge and freezer. Tasted beefy good and tender.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bret said:


> I put my heart into it. Browned and pressure cooked a beef heart this morning. The basic seasonings and one hour at 15 lbs. Sliced for the fridge and freezer. Tasted beefy good and tender.


I love beef heart with a simple dressing of whipping cream and horseradish. So good.


----------



## Bret

Irish Pixie said:


> I love beef heart with a simple dressing of whipping cream and horseradish. So good.


Just blend the two? Please.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bret said:


> Just blend the two? Please.


I followed this recipe at first, forgot the lemon once and we decided we liked it better.

https://www.marthastewart.com/342509/horseradish-sauce


----------



## Bret

That fits my speed cooking requirement. I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is Tilapia and salad. Trying to use the last of the cukes and tomatoes from the garden. With one of the last watermelons for dessert!


----------



## doozie

Dinner for me is just a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, hubby a frozen fish and chips.
Just got back from a trip to see middle Son. The past few days have been fast food, fancy food, and hotel breakfasts.
So nice to be back!


----------



## Oregon1986

Pork roast,rice pilaf and steamed veggies


----------



## ridgerunner1965

tonite my new sirloin steaks I just picked up at the butcher that took care of my 1000 lb Brangus steer.

I will sear them over hickory coals and my gfren is making baked taters and sweet corn.

it will be a nice change from pork (ned) and deer steaks.

I have not ate a beef steak in over a year.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> I followed this recipe at first, forgot the lemon once and we decided we liked it better.
> 
> https://www.marthastewart.com/342509/horseradish-sauce


heart! I haven't eaten that in so long,and I'm not even sure I could buy it around here. We grew up eating heart,tongue and liver a lot. To my parents that was luxury food,very expensive in the country they emigrated from. They were astonished that it was so cheap here in Canada. People just didn't eat it in the small town they ended up living in and sometimes the butcher would give it to them for free. Certainly the farmers who raised and sold beef by the half or quarter would throw in those organs on the house.
This is making me feel quite nostalgic about some of the dishes my mother cooked when we were kids.

The sauce sounds delicious,as would any recipe that includes whipping cream and horseradish


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last's night cilantro lime chicken was good but I don't think it compares to the other flavors. The salad over all was very good.

Tonight is lamb leg steaks seared and partially cooked on the grill, and finished in the oven. I'll put them over greens, but I haven't thought about a side.

Alida, we used to get the heart on butchered cows too. I like tongue and liver as well, but I don't like kidneys.


----------



## doozie

Tiny steaks on the grill for lunch.
Italian sausage pizza, or just the sausage, green pepper, diced tomato and pasta in a skillet depending on how hot it gets today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Dinner for me is just a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, hubby a frozen fish and chips.
> Just got back from a trip to see middle Son. The past few days have been fast food, fancy food, and hotel breakfasts.
> So nice to be back!


I love peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, they're a treat for me.


----------



## doozie

I found frozen Goulash in the freezer, and serve over noodles or rice. I will probably make some steamed carrots to go along.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Baked chicken thighs with a bit of a kick parm sauce, and something...


----------



## MO_cows

We have been coasting on leftovers and sandwiches while I worked through another batch of tomatoes. Put up 9 pints of crushed tomatoes and 5 quarts of tomato juice. DH really liked the homemade tomato juice so I made this batch with some Tabasco a la Snappy Tom. If he doesn't drink it he can make red beer with it. 

We are grilling dinner. Turkey filet mignon, a bacon wrapped chunk of turkey breast. With grilled zucchini, deviled eggs, another side to be figured out later.


----------



## montysky

roast chicken, sausage stuffing, roasted potatoes, carrots and beans. finished with ice cream and a strawberry sauce. everything raised or grown by us. I hand turned the ice cream, DW and oldest dear Daughter handed the rest of the meal which was yummy!

should have chicken soup for the midday meal fingers crossed for dumplings!


----------



## alida

the weather became warm again, with humidity it feels like 81F at 7am. I'm working from home today for the first time and when this was planned I figured I'd do a pot roast or something that needs a few hours cooking time. Now I'm rethinking that strategy. I think it's going to be a cold meals type of day. Lots of sliced tomatos and cucumbers with cheese and pickles or something.


----------



## Bret

Bret said:


> That fits my speed cooking requirement. I will try it. Thanks.


I have not made it to the store for whipping cream. In a late night craving this weekend for a heart sandwich snack before bed, I speed blended a serving of horseradish with ranch dressing to get by. Yum. I will still try the whipping cream when I can.


----------



## doozie

Skirt Steak with a Brazilian Steakhouse seasoning on the grill. Hubby will make his into a sandwich. Potato chunks in foil with oil and garlic. Zucchini too.


----------



## montysky

Seasoned beef and onion pizza very good!


----------



## Oregon1986

Asian beef and rice


----------



## doozie

Brats with Bavarian sauerkraut on buns for dinner, maybe pierogis too.


----------



## MO_cows

Hamburger steak, a sirloin Patty with sauteed mushrooms. With green salad, cottage cheese and tomatoes.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Corn tortillas topped with shredded chicken and pineapple salsa.


----------



## doozie

Stew meat, taters and corn as a type of stew, and biscuits.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight I'm grilling tuna steaks and romaine hearts, and I'll saute mushrooms.


----------



## MO_cows

Fish tacos tonight. Got some cod at Sam's that should make good ones. It makes nice big flakes. seasoned with lime, chili, cumin. With canteloupe for a side/dessert. Maybe some rice, too, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HOME GROWN CABBAGE, LAST OF THE PASTA WITH SPICE GROUND BEEF , BEANS & TOMS & ONIONS. JELLO FOR SWEET TREAT TONITE. BETTER DIG OUT SOME OTHER MEAT FOR DH FOR TOM. NEED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW. BETTER DIG UP A FEW RECIPES I HAVEN'T TRIED YET.
BEEN CANNING TOMS & FINALLY DONE WITH THAT . I HAVE CANNED LESS THAN 100 JARS THIS YR BUT IT FEELS LIKE A THOUSAND...SURE SIGN FOR ME I NEED TO CALL IT QUITS IN THE CANNING DEPT. EXCEPT FOR JAMS. 45 YRS OF CANNING IS ENOUGH FOR ME. ONLY CANNED ABOUT 75 PINTS OF VARIOUS ITEMS THIS YR BUT THAT IS MORE THAN ENOUGH. I AM 72 & CALLING IT ENOUGH! TIME TO FIND A HOME FOR OVER 200 JARS & THEN SOME. CAN'T EVEN GIVE AWAY A NEW WATER BATH CANNER & ALSO A BARELY USED WB CANNER THAN HOLDS HALF GALLON JARS. IF YOU LIVE AROUND OVERLAND PARK KS & NEED A WB CANNER LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'll be cleaning up leftovers for a while now that my yvonne is on vacation, off to nawlens she is!


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, the rest of the Sauerkraut, green beans and baked sweet potatoes.
Since the oven will be going for the potatoes, I might even make brownies.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham, slaw and some nice Yukon Gold taters fried in the cast iron skillet with peppers and onions.


----------



## Oregon1986

Ribeye,garden salad and cantaloupe


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Ham, slaw and some nice Yukon Gold taters fried in the cast iron skillet with peppers and onions.


Ida left the slaw out of the frying pan, but that's just me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night I made two pesto pizzas, and ate way too much. So good. 

Tonight I'm making a meatloaf for the first time in years, sauteing broccoli, and steaming some other veggie.


----------



## doozie

Easy night, hubby loves frozen breaded fish, so he will have his beer battered fish with Malt Vinegar, fries and peas.
I'll find something, could be scrambled eggs, a pot pie, or chipped beef on an English muffin.


----------



## doozie

Roast Chicken, stuffing, and other sides to be determined.
I got two huge heads of Cauliflower yesterday that I'll process into Cauliflower rice and freeze for the future.
That stuff is expensive in the frozen section of the store, and I've seen some interesting recipes that it can be used for.


----------



## popscott

Chicken gizzards/hearts on the Barbie....


----------



## MO_cows

Fired up some charcoal and grilled steaks. With a foil pouch of taters n onions. Broccoli on the side.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Went to LongHorn Steak house with my brother and his family. They had steak. I had a salad. It was really good there.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tomorrow being Sunday, my Yvonne's folks gone back to Florida, and her on vacation in nawlens it's down to me and our boy and his most lovely lady. We've put together a menu of fried chicken, with mashed taters, green beans canned with bacon, some Mac and cheese and a pumpkin pie smothered in whipped cream. We will be cooking and dining here together, watching old westerns and getting shed of some fine Kentucky bourbon.


----------



## Evons hubby

tiffanysgallery said:


> Went to LongHorn Steak house with my brother and his family. They had steak. I had a salad. It was really good there.


I like a good steak every bit as much as a good salad! Even better when I can have them served up together!  maybe with a tater or some peas carrots.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're (actually Mr. Pixie) grilling t bone steaks, and a couple small lamb leg steaks for supper. I'll round it out with mixed greens, and sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## MO_cows

A beautiful day today. Sunny and 70s, my idea of perfect. We are grilling again. Pork chops marinated in pineapple juice, soy sauce, ginger and garlic. With the pineapple slices that donated the juice grilled, too. And I will wrap a tin loaf pan with foil and do baked beans on the grill too. With cottage cheese out of the fridge. Easy clean up tonight!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making broiled shrimp with tomatoes and feta over mixed greens. It's tasty and easy, I love that in a supper.


----------



## montysky

Cheeseburgers "Luce" style was good but I think I like old style ones better, w/ a fried egg and tomatoes and oven fries,


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight was leftover mashed taters, made a new pan of gravy with last nights chicken drippings, and some leftover fried chicken. Now I'm stumped.... I have a choice for desert... Home made punkin pie with whipped cream... Or more mashed taters n gravy for my late evening bedtime snack!? Ahhhh decisions desicions! 

ETA: ok, made up my mind, it was too close to call so decided on a couple slices of bread smothered with gravy and pie with whipped cream! Still have enough taters n gravy fer tomorrow's supper, another peice of that yummy chicken and the last peice of pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight I'm making Mediterranean seasoned chicken breast (Aldi) with asparagus caprese and a steam veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PORK ROAST WITH GRAVY & PURPLE POTATOES FROM THE GARDEN. BETTER BUY A BAG OF POTATOES SINCE I THINK WE HAVE USED UP ALL OF OUR PURPLE GARDEN POTATOES ALREADY...THEY WERE TINY & NOT VERY PROLIFIC THIS SEASON. MAYBE SOMEONE WILL HAVE A GOOD PRICE ON POTATOES ON THE WEEKLY SALE SHEETS. PORK ROAST TODAY & AGAIN TOMORROW IN A A DIF FORM. THEN ON TO SOMETHING NEW.


----------



## Bret

Beef arm roast. Low and slow. Not speed cooking as usual but minimal handling. Five minutes from freezer to oven roaster.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was homemade with the works pizzas, made two, froze one.

Tonight is beef and gravy from the frozen dept. I will kick it up with Italian seasonings, giardiniera, and fresh bell peppers on French rolls, fries in air fryer, and for goodness sake,baked beans because hubby really likes them.

I'm also making meatballs and sauce now for Spaghetti tomorrow, and finally, I made a pkg of brownies as desserts for a day or two.

Oh, and imitation crabmeat salad for topping crackers, we like that as a lunch sometimes.
I was struck with the wooden spoon of cooking inspiration today!


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is just good ole spaghetti,fruit salad and green beans


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, sloppy joes with cottage cheese and pineapple. Tonight, had some running to do after work so needed another quick dinner. Made sandwiches on French rolls with homemade chicken salad. Sliced up some apples for a side.


----------



## MO_cows

Got gifted a flat of green tomatoes. So fried green tomatoes for dinner. With baked cod with buttered crumb topping and a veggie blend.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SPENT UNDER $15 FOR GROCERIES TODAY FOR THIS WEEK. STILL LOADED BUT NEEDED A FEW ODDS & ENDS. WE WERE GOING TO COOK OUT TOM. BUT SIL IS SICK AS A DOG TODAY WITH SOME VIRUS. DH IS HAVING HIS KIDNEY CANCER SURGERY ON THURS. & HIS NEARLY 90 YR OLD "GOING ON 50 YR. OLD" MOM IS COMING UP FOR A WEEK OR SO TO "HELP". SHE COULD WOK ME UNDER THE TABLE ANY DAY.! GOT BROWNIES BAKED & WILL HAVE PORK ROAST LEFTOVERS. BETTER COOK UP A POT OF SOMETHING MADE WITH HAMBURGER ...SLOPPY JOES? NEED SEVERAL DAYS OF SOME DIF DISHES. DH WILL BE IN HOSP AT LEAST 4 DAYS THEY SAID SO WE WILL NEED A BIT OF VARIETY TO GO FOR ABOUT A WEEK OR SO. THE ARE ALWAYS UNENDING POSSIBBILITIES AROUND HERE! NEED TO START COOKING UP SO MULTI-MEAL OPTIONS.
FEELS LIKE FALL HERE IN THE KC SUBURBS FINALLY


----------



## doozie

Pixiedoodle, hope all goes well for your DH.

Tonight we are having some air fried battered cod nuggets, peas, and acorn squash.


----------



## happy hermits

Pixiedoodle fingers crossed for DH. tonite we had roast eye round fried green beans with chanty mushrooms rice and cookies.


----------



## sniper69

It's been a while since I've posted - and I've missed you all and reading about what is for supper.

Pixiedoodle - I pray all is well with your DH.

For supper tonight we had burritos, along with chips with homemade salsa and homemade guacomole. The tomatoes for the salsa came from my garden.

I need to figure something special for supper tomorrow - as my beautiful wife and I celebrate 23 years of marriage.


----------



## Evons hubby

sniper69 said:


> I need to figure something special for supper tomorrow - as my beautiful wife and I celebrate 23 years of marriage.


If your into seafood you might try some tiger shrimp wrapped in bacon, shishkabobed with scallops, and mushrooms on the grill. That's a real treat. A bit of lemon juice added to some melted butter for dipping.... Yummy stuff right there. Toss in a rack of crab legs for each, some decent wine, some nice mellow background music, and enjoy a very special dinner with your special lady on your most special day.


----------



## sniper69

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If your into seafood you might try some tiger shrimp wrapped in bacon, shishkabobed with scallops, and mushrooms on the grill. That's a real treat. A bit of lemon juice added to some melted butter for dipping.... Yummy stuff right there. Toss in a rack of crab legs for each, some decent wine, some nice mellow background music, and enjoy a very special dinner with your special lady on your most special day.


That does sound tasty. hmmm......


----------



## MO_cows

I was hoping to go out for a nice meal last night. DH helped me work an event. But when it was over, we had the pickup full of rented chairs and pulling a trailer with DS's side by side. And both of us tired from getting up at 4:30 am to start the day. So a sandwich it was.

For tonight, chicken leg quarters are in a brine. Added some sassafras tea concentrate. Will grill them. With a pouch of seasoned taters n onions joining them on the grill. With deviled eggs and a veggie to round out the meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a ham slice. With a green bean salad and sliced tomatoes. Several of the green tomatoes ripened nicely.


----------



## montysky

pixiedoodle said:


> SPENT UNDER $15 FOR GROCERIES TODAY FOR THIS WEEK. STILL LOADED BUT NEEDED A FEW ODDS & ENDS. WE WERE GOING TO COOK OUT TOM. BUT SIL IS SICK AS A DOG TODAY WITH SOME VIRUS. DH IS HAVING HIS KIDNEY CANCER SURGERY ON THURS. & HIS NEARLY 90 YR OLD "GOING ON 50 YR. OLD" MOM IS COMING UP FOR A WEEK OR SO TO "HELP". SHE COULD WOK ME UNDER THE TABLE ANY DAY.! GOT BROWNIES BAKED & WILL HAVE PORK ROAST LEFTOVERS. BETTER COOK UP A POT OF SOMETHING MADE WITH HAMBURGER ...SLOPPY JOES? NEED SEVERAL DAYS OF SOME DIF DISHES. DH WILL BE IN HOSP AT LEAST 4 DAYS THEY SAID SO WE WILL NEED A BIT OF VARIETY TO GO FOR ABOUT A WEEK OR SO. THE ARE ALWAYS UNENDING POSSIBBILITIES AROUND HERE! NEED TO START COOKING UP SO MULTI-MEAL OPTIONS.
> FEELS LIKE FALL HERE IN THE KC SUBURBS FINALLY


Sending prayers for you and your Husband


----------



## montysky

Tonight meatloaf, mash potatoes, carrots and gravy, and for dessert strawberry ice cream very good


----------



## MO_cows

Stir fry tonight with chicken breast.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Stopped at the grocery store on the way home from work tonight. When I got home I put away all the groceries and went out for a pizza.


----------



## Evons hubby

I was home alone tonight, made myself some fajitas.


----------



## doozie

Jambalaya using Shrimp, Chicken and Kielbasa type sausage, looking forward to the leftovers too.

Cake pop balls for dessert, or just a home made chocolate cake for two, if I get around to it.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SEEMS LIKE I HAVE BEEN GETTING READY AL DAY FOR DH'S SURGERY TOMORROW. I ALSO HAD TO STRIP THE BED & MKE IT STERILE FOR DH TO SLEEP IN TOITE. I WASHED ALL TE BEDDIG, COOKED GREEN BEANS FRO SCRATCH, COOKED 4 BIG BURGERS FOR TONITE . WAITING ON MY MIL TO GET HERE...SHE WANTS TO BE AT THE HOSP FOR THE KIDNEY CANCER SURGERY FOR MY DH/HER DS. SHE IS 89 GOING ON 40! GOT A FEW ITEMS COOKED AHEAD SO I WON'T HAVE TO FUMBLE FOR FOOD FOR US ONCE THE SURGERY IS OVER & WHEN DH GETS HOME FROM THE HOSP IN ABOUT 5 DAYS. TRIED TO GET S MUCH DONE AS POSSIBLE SO WE WILL BE READY TO GET TO THE HOSP TOM ON TIME. GOING TO BE A LONG DAY. BEINGPREPARED & COOKING AHEAD WILL MAKE LIFE EASIER FOR SURE. THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD WISHES FOR DH.


----------



## happy hermits

Chin up Pixiedoodle sounds like you got it under control. Your family are in my prayers.


----------



## montysky

BBQ chicken Pizza, salad and a beer. (foster ale) I don't drink many beers so was very refreshing very yummy


----------



## MO_cows

Made a grocery run tonight so needed something quick. Got some breaded tender loins at Hy vee, they cook fast. With cottage cheese, sliced tomatoes, pickled asparagus and pickled beets out of the frig.

They had top round roast on sale for 2.99. got one to brine, roast to rare and run thru the slicer for some premium lunch meat.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is freezer leftovers, maybe a brat, maybe some pizza. Just something easy.
Picked up a Shepherd puppy Thursday night, and I feel like I'm chasing a toddler around, and watching him like a hawk!


----------



## Jlynnp

doozie said:


> Tonight is freezer leftovers, maybe a brat, maybe some pizza. Just something easy.
> Picked up a Shepherd puppy Thursday night, and I feel like I'm chasing a toddler around, and watching him like a hawk!


We got our GSD pup in last July, I swear she will be the death of me.


----------



## MO_cows

Yesterday, a turkey and dressing dinner at Mom's. With all kinds of sides. My out of state cousin came to visit so mom had a get together. We are the "bookends" of our generation. I'm the oldest, she's the youngest. And she's younger than my son. My mom's siblings really spread out their families.

Tonight, a pork chop with green salad. Made homemade dressing and croutons.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

skipped dinner... so now i'm up in the early am waiting for my gluten-free burrito to cool... gonna save half for lunch later.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was chicken casideas and Spanish rice. Our dil is not only sweet, pretty and hard working, she's a great cook.


----------



## alida

Pot roast today for me, with a big helping or two of salad greens as a side. There's lots of roast left over,enough for two servings in the freezer with delicious gravy, and another meal of roast tomorrow night.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken fajitas tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SLOPPY JOES, MEXICAN CASSEROLE WITH CHICKEN ETC & OTHER LEFTOVERS TODAY & FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS. MIL IS HERE FOR THE SURGERY & HELP WITH THE AFTER CARE. COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT HER.. DH HOME FROM HIS CANCER KIDNEY SURGERY & DOING QUITE WELL THUS FAR. I WAS SURPRISED THE ROBOTIC SURGERY WAS DONE FROM THE FRONT THRU THE ABDOMEN RATHER THAN THRU THE BACK. WHATEVER WORKS IS GOOD. THEY ONLY HAD TO REMOVE 10% OF THAT KIDNEY & EXPECT THAT IT WILL CONTINUE TO FUNCTION PRETTY MUCH AS IT SHOULD. THE WONDERS OF MEDICINE!


----------



## MO_cows

Soup and grilled cheese. Gave it an upgrade by making homemade tomato soup with frozen puree. The yellow tomatoes are tasty but the color difference takes some getting used to. Looks like pumpkin or butternut soup at first glance.


----------



## oldtruckbbq

I like trying all kinds of different things. Between the Army and my civilian job, I've had the opportunity to visit 8 different countries and enjoy the local cuisine. Last night before I went home from work, I looked up a recipe for Moroccan seasoning. It used coriander, cumin, ginger, cayenne, cinnamon, allspice, black pepper, all things I have on hand. I had bought some pork stew meat at a really good price, so I browned it with an onion, then threw in diced butternut, yellow, and zucchini squash along with some chicken broth. Let the squash simmer with the meat and seasonings for about 12 minutes, then spooned the stew over a bed of couscous. Man, was it good! Made enough to have leftovers to take to work tonight. Comfort food with no artificial ingredients.

Its amazing what you can do with some basic ingredients and a few seasonings.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, salmon patties with peas n carrots and green salad.

Tonight, pulled pork out of the freezer. On buns with slaw and chips.


----------



## Oregon1986

We had taco salad and fruit salad


----------



## doozie

It was going to be Split Pea and ham soup, but now it's going to be Leek and Potato soup with bits of ham sprinkled on top.
With little ham biscuit sandwiches for diner.

It sure got chilly last night, soup season!


----------



## MO_cows

Well I was hoping to get invited out to dinner tonight. Was thinking of the Mexican place in the next town with the fishbowl size margaritas. But came home to find DH and dad have made a pot of chili. Close enough!


----------



## alida

I'm baking a ham right now. Tomorrow the remainder will be taken off the bone and diced or sliced for the freezer. Next weekend I'm going to use the bone to make thick pea soup. Apparently fall is here now and that means soup.


----------



## Evons hubby

last night I stuffed a couple of big red bell peppers with a south of the border style ground beef mixture. Ground beef, couple eggs, finely chopped onion, chile powder, cumin, some rotelle and just a shade of crushed red pepper to add a bit of zing. Topped with a bit of sour cream after baking..,, yummy stuff right there! Left overs ain't all bad for breakfast either.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops n hominy tonight. With green salad and tomato slices baked with crumb/butter/parmesan topping. Tis the season for new crop apples. I bought some, so apple cake for dessert.

ETA Made a menu change. Cut up the tomatoes for the salad and cooked a frozen steam pack of asparagus spears. It was easier and the flavor was more complimentary to the pork chops.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WAS SENT HOME AFTER THE KIDNEY SURGERY ON DAY 2 !!!!! ALSO THIS WEEK WE GOT A CALL FROM THE SURGEON TO TELL US THAT IT WAS NOT NOT NOT CANCER...JUST A TUMOR. THEY STILL CAN'T TELL IF IT WAS GROWING INTO OR OUT OF THE KIDNEY! SAID IF IT COMES BACK, ALTHO THEY ARE NOT EXPECTING THAT TO HAPPEN, IT WILL BE CANCER NEXT TIME AROUND......NOT SURE HOW THEY KNOW THIS ??? GUESS THEY HAVE ALL THE EXPETISE & WE HAVE ZERO. THRILLED TO GET THE GOOD RESULTS !!!!!! HE CAN GO BACK TO WORK IN 6-8 WKS. SURE LOOKS BEAT UP IN THE FRONT BELLY REGION. WOW! GREAT NEWS! THANKS FOR ALL THE PRAYERS!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE ARE EATING ON LEFT OVERS. ALSO MADE SMALL POT OF CHEESY POTATO & HAM SOUP THIS AFTERNOON. SHOULLD GO FOR ANOTHER 2 OR 3 DAYS WITH SANDWICHES AND/OR BURGERS.


----------



## alida

I was going to "like" your posting about your husbands excellent news, but really "like" isn't enough. That's WONDERFUL news for both of you.


----------



## blanket

simmered ham hocks and beans all day, covered in drop dumplings for supper. Stuffed like a steer in green corn


----------



## MO_cows

Turkey tonight. HyVee makes bacon wrapped turkey breast, like a turkey filet mignon. Great on the grill but it's cold, windy and raining today. So they went in the oven along with cubed butternut squash. With cottage cheese and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## doozie

Small pot roast in the crock pot along with the veggies for dinner.
Hubby made a breakfast sausage omelette for two this morning, along with toast and Orange Juice.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Sesame seared salmon with oven roasted asparagus


----------



## oldasrocks

Just ate that rooster that was running around 2 days ago with some homemade noodles.


----------



## Oregon1986

Had some delicious Chinese last night from a local restaurant. Probably have leftovers tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Pork n beans. Took the last of the pulled pork, combined with a can of Busch's and doctored it up a bit. Over cornbread with applesauce on the side.


----------



## doozie

Went to town and used a rebate giftcard at Denny's for breakfast.
Dinner is leftover pot roast for one, and leftover Chicken ala King for one. With warmed rolls. 
Easy clean up after dinner too!


----------



## MO_cows

Fried rice tonight. With beef. My homemade shaved beef wasn't getting used up quick enough so I chopped it up some and used for fried rice.


----------



## sniper69

Pixiedoodle - that is great news! May the recovery continue to go well.



I posted a couple weeks back about trying to decide what to do For my anniversary. So I surprised my wife by going to a very nice restaurant, My wife and I started our meal by sharing some herbed goat cheese with marinara and served with pita chips. Then she had a pecan crusted chicken breast with grand marnier sauce, herbed mashed potatoes, and some sauteed zucchini. I had a filet mignon with the potatoes and zucchini. We split a creme brulee for dessert. It was quite a bit more than what we usually spend - but for a special occasion it was worth it. Of course we ate much more sensible and down to earth the next couple of weeks. 

For supper since this last Saturday - we had some interesting meals. Saturday we grilled burgers and had some bowtie pasta salad. Sunday was meatloaf and mashed potatoes with brussel sprouts. We also had carrots and peas for those that don't like the brussel sprouts. Yesterday was spaghetti with garlic bread and ceaser salad. Tonight was a busy night - so we had some fast food for supper. Now to figure out what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Evons hubby

oldasrocks said:


> Just ate that rooster that was running around 2 days ago with some homemade noodles.


Yikes! That sounds a bit extreme for stealing a few noodles!


----------



## GTX63

Cottage Pie (Beef pot pie) in a #11 cast iron skillet. 
Two sons came sniffing around it like stray dogs and ended up cleaning out most of the pan.
Of course pumpkin cookies with cream cheese frosting warming on the counter was what brought them in.


----------



## doozie

I made meat sauce last night for spaghetti tonight, we will also have garlic bread, and a vegetable on the side. 
Probably have the leftovers tomorrow night.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night my Yvonne grilled steaks, I fried taters, and had some green beans on the side, caramel ice cream on the side. Thinking about fixing me some sausage gravy for the leftover taters for breakfast.


----------



## GTX63

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thinking about fixing me some sausage gravy for the leftover taters for breakfast.


The longer you think about it the less time there is to do it.
As an old buddy used to say to his ex wife "Woman, get on the skillet!"


----------



## Evons hubby

Actually I been waiting for her to head to work. Less static that way!  

Since she just left..., I'm on it boss!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Pizza crust made with chick pea flour, water, and olive oil. Topped with kale, hemp, pumpkin seeds, sundried tomatoes, and arugula.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover turkey filet mignon. They looked small so I figured 2 apiece for the guys and one for a lunch for me. But they ate one apiece so round 2 tonight. With tomato/cucumber salad and a brown rice/veggie blend courtesy of Birds Eye.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to make a grocery run tonight so Papa Murphy's did the cooking. Did a good job of checking the freezer and pantry, only spent $100 for groceries that will go 2 weeks at least. And that $100 includes a bottle of Marsala wine and some soda. Hy Vee has split chicken breast for .88 lb. Those will make some nice meals on the cheap.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Dined out at LongHorn's with friends. Ordered a 7-Pepper Sirloin Salad without croutons and an iced water with lemons.


----------



## doozie

One of our neighboring grocery stores have stuffed chicken breasts on sale $1.33 ? that are usually pretty good, but I can't get close to that .88 a pound!
I'll probably go head out that way, and that will be dinner tonight, Squash and a little salad on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ANOTHER ROUND OF LEFTOVERS TO CHOOSE FROM...FRIED CKN, BURGERS, COLD CUTS ETC. COLD & CLOUDY HERE SO A POT OF SOUPS SOUNDS REALLY GOOD! THINK I HAVE COKED NAVY BEANS OUT IN THE FRZR. BETTER GO TAKE A LOOK-SEE & BRING SOME IN TO THAW. GOT A JIFFY PONE MIX THAT WILL BE GOOD WITH IT.


----------



## happy hermits

Oh Pixiedoodle so happy to hear your news. Today we are having chili and johnny cake. It is took three days had a turkey in the freezer thawed that out and ground the meat. We had tomatoes ripe peeled them, found some great wild mushrooms, Got a new grain mill attachment for kitchen aide given to me. We made cornmeal for the johnny cake.I cooked the chili in the electric turkey roaster so there will tons to can tomarrow. The only thing that was not from us was the beans (always makes it taste better when you work that much to get it.


----------



## MO_cows

Friday nights, I never want to cook. But DH is sick with what seems to be flu. So made some quick burgers for me and dad, with tomato/cucumber salad. Heated up some Campbell's chicken soup for DH.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

fasting today... will cook tomorrow


----------



## doozie

Homemade sloppy joes, fries in the air fryer, and green beans for dinner.
I'll make coleslaw for tomorrow's breaded fish "fry" in the air fryer again.

Dessert is Fudge for two, I've never made fudge before,but the recipe I found sure sounds easy.


----------



## MO_cows

Sheet pan dinner tonight with some of my bargain chicken breast. Roasted over carrots, onions and turnips. The rest of the split chicken breasts are vacuum sealed for future use.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Grilled chicken breast with honey glazed carrots.


----------



## doozie

Oatmeal, steel cut oats for breakfast, maybe topped with some strawberries from the freezer.
Lunch is leftover sloppy joes.
Breaded cod, coleslaw, and potato salad for dinner.


----------



## alida

My home smells like caramelized onions right now, which I'm cooking to turn into onion soup. Tonight I'm going to have french onion soup. There will be enough left over to have it once again this week and freeze 2-3 servings for later. Or, I might use a cup or so with some leftover over roast beef to make something like a shepherds pie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

alida said:


> My home smells like caramelized onions right now, which I'm cooking to turn into onion soup. Tonight I'm going to have french onion soup. There will be enough left over to have it once again this week and freeze 2-3 servings for later. Or, I might use a cup or so with some leftover over roast beef to make something like a shepherds pie.


THAT SOUNDS REALLY GOOD. I'VE ONLY HAD ONION SOUP ONCE & THAT WAS MANY YRS AGO. MAYBE I NEED TO GIVE THAT A TRY ONCE MORE. I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT NOW...


----------



## MO_cows

Mmm, onion soup sounds good. 

Salmon tonight with an escalloped veggie casserole. Started with fresh cauliflower, added peppers, onions and peas in a creamy sauce.


----------



## alida

pixiedoodle said:


> THAT SOUNDS REALLY GOOD. I'VE ONLY HAD ONION SOUP ONCE & THAT WAS MANY YRS AGO. MAYBE I NEED TO GIVE THAT A TRY ONCE MORE. I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT NOW...


It's one of those soups that I always considered a mystery, until I watched it being made. It does take a while to sweat and caramelize the onions (1 hour give or take),so I usually like to make a good sized batch and try using some in other recipes too.


----------



## doozie

A homemade chicken and noodle casserole, veggies within, and maybe crusty French bread on the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a nice slice of ham. Reaheated the leftover veggie casserole and had applesauce for sides.

Tonight, shrimp Marsala. With asparagus.


----------



## doozie

Green pepper and egg sandwiches on last nights leftover French bread for breakfast.
Leftover casserole for dinner tonight, with a side vegetable or two.


----------



## newfieannie

green pepper and egg sandwiches use to be my husbands favorite. he could sure put them away! I haven't seen one since he passed.

I have been out in the yard off and on today and haven't eaten so i threw on a lamb chop. had it with a few carrots and some greens and sherry sauce/gravy. either it was good or i was hungry. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Summer succotash topped with seared scallops


----------



## newfieannie

naturally I had to google summer succotash. sure looks good!. lot of the dishes I see on here I've never had. probably been deprived. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Your pictures always look delicious Georgia!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, leftover roast chicken from the other night became chicken pot pie. With cottage cheese and, sadly, the last of the homegrown tomatoes for this year.


----------



## doozie

Today will be trying to make Pita or pocket bread just for fun. My store had them for 4.00 a pkg of 5 and that's just too much! Most store brands available here are dry and not pliable to me.

Dinner is gigantic pork chops, rice, applesauce, green beans. I think there will be leftovers that will become pork fried rice tomorrow.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

doozie said:


> Today will be trying to make Pita or pocket bread just for fun.


How did the Pita, pocket bread turn out Doozie?

Tonight, I'll be making a lentil salad with beets and bacon with a side of garlic mashed cauliflower made with cashew milk.


----------



## newfieannie

I made bread for my son today. looks like it's caved in on one end. no matter. he'll eat it. also threw together a dump cake. now that turned out to be some good! only tasted one little piece since I don't eat this stuff anymore. some tempting though!














I used up some apples , leftover pineapple, buttermilk,sour cream ,raisins etc. just more or less cleaned out the fridge. I hope I remember for the next time. this is so moist I'm not going to put frosting on it. when it cools i'll cut in squares and freeze. then when company drops in i'll thaw some and serve as a pudding with sauce or custard etc. bet rum sauce would go good with this one don't ya think?

while the bread was rising I shampooed the carpet, mopped up all the rooms downstairs and cleaned 2 bathrooms. hopefully that will help me to sleep tonight because I want to head out early to a tea and sale. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

tiffanysgallery said:


> How did the Pita, pocket bread turn out Doozie?
> 
> Tonight, I'll be making a lentil salad with beets and bacon with a side of garlic mashed cauliflower made with cashew milk.


The Pita turned out pretty good, some puffed up, some didn't, but were just as edible. (They are all gone in 24 hours, out of 8 only one burnt dud.)

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/232719/chef-johns-pita-bread/

I will definitely try again with another one of the recipes I found. I made them in a cast iron skillet, but found an oven recipe/baking stone method to try next time.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

They sound yummy Doozie! Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## alida

I'm having homemade onion soup right now, and once I've finished it I'll decide if I'm still hungry. It could be a mushroom omelet kind of night.


----------



## doozie

I found some frozen Salmon portions in the freezer, and will make some frozen pierogis and Brussels sprouts for dinner tonight.

I made some double chocolate chip muffins from a pkg, and half a pkg of refrigerated dough for chocolate chip cookies this morning.
Warmed up the kitchen, and the muffins were a nice change for breakfast.

Lunch is the last of the Pork fried rice.


----------



## alida

It's a blustery damp day here and I have food in the freezer and fridge that needs cooking. So, I'm making split pea soup with a ham bone from a couple weeks ago. Most of that will be frozen in single portions. There are quite a few bits and pieces of vegetables in the fridge that I'm going to stir fry for dinner with a teriyaki sauce, and some baked salmon.


----------



## doozie

More pork chops, maybe using some recipe that involves the pressure cooker.
Mashed potatoes and gravy with a side of something.


----------



## MO_cows

Too bad no grandkids were here for breakfast. We had green eggs and ham. A scramble with spinach, cubed ham, onions and peppers. 

Tonight, oven fried chicken with green salad and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## newfieannie

Lamb stew for supper tonight! I found a pk of lamb which was mostly bones for 2 dollars. roasted them a bit then boiled for awhile . strained and cut off what meat there was.( I don't eat much meat anyway) added veggies and made a couple dumplings. not really lamb stew without dumplings. very inexpensive meal and so tasty on this miserable rainy day. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

i cooked a pork raost with pots & carrots in the little nesco today. mae gravy from the broth & dh is in heaven. not sure there is any sweets in th kitchen but if there is he'll find them. actually ther'e a magnum caranel ice cream bar in the frzr... what is better than that?! i alredy had mine today... man are those good!!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Sirloin medium rare, vegetable skewer, iced water with lemon


----------



## alida

I was out today and had a chicken/leek pot pie for lunch. I like that combo,chicken and leek in a pie and I'm going to try making some myself, no bottom crust, puff pastry on top and maybe some diced celery.


----------



## doozie

We will have some honey battered chicken from the freezer, sweet potatoes, and peas for dinner.
I'll bake the rest of the pkg of chocolate chip cookies some time today too.


----------



## Jlynnp

We had Swiss Steak and mashed potatoes for dinner today. I also made a big batch of chili which we will have tomorrow and freeze the rest for later. Last week I made a huge batch of Veggie Beef Soup and froze 6 quarts of it for later.


----------



## GTX63

Home made chicken pot pie, onions sauteed in butter, thyme, pepper, flour, add the peas and carrots, some milk or water...and chicken.
Took longer to make the two crusts than the innards. Delicious!


----------



## doozie

Take and bake pizza for dinner, maybe our favorite BBQ place for lunch, BBQ Brisket, greens, corn bread if we do.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm still eating lamb stew. that is without a doubt the best tasting i've made. likely because of all the bones.

I'm experimenting today with a lemon loaf in the slow cooker. the pics I've seen where people have done it looks good. I don't have high hopes for mine but we'll see. if it works would be good for summer time. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

lemon loaf made in slow cooker. I wouldn't give 2 cents for the color. texture and taste is quite passable. I can tell better when it gets cold.






one thing I did was use all purpose instead of cake flour which I normally use in lemon loaves. the rise that is usually in the center is not there. took over 2 hours.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Lettuce, avocado, roasted corn, bacon, shrimp salad with gluten-free dressing and pepper to taste.
Here's the picture from the recipe online.. I ate the whole thing!


----------



## sniper69

Sunday was meatloaf, mashed taters, brussel sprouts, and green beans.

Monday was leftovers night.

Tonight is roast, potatoes, carrots, and some gravy.


----------



## MO_cows

We hit the Mexican place last night, it was good for a change. 

Tonight, baked salmon with beans n greens-sauteed fresh spinach with cannelinni beans.


----------



## doozie

I have seen recipes for pressure cooker shredded chicken, I'm trying one that uses a jar of salsa added to the pot tonight, it just sounded like it will add some pizzaz to otherwise bland chicken. 
We'll have it on tortillas, along with refried beans and all the toppings.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> I have seen recipes for pressure cooker shredded chicken, I'm trying one that uses a jar of salsa added to the pot tonight, it just sounded like it will add some pizzaz to otherwise bland chicken.
> We'll have it on tortillas, along with refried beans and all the toppings.


Sounds yummy! I too like to kick chicken up a notch with the zing found south of the border. Otherwise it's too much like tofu.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Brussels sprout n' kale salad from Cracker Barrel


----------



## Oregon1986

tiffanysgallery said:


> Lettuce, avocado, roasted corn, bacon, shrimp salad with gluten-free dressing and pepper to taste.
> Here's the picture from the recipe online.. I ate the whole thing!
> View attachment 71004


I'm drooling


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm drooling


Lol.. it was so good!


----------



## Oregon1986

tiffanysgallery said:


> Lol.. it was so good!


I bet!! I'm a sucker for anything with shrimp


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Oregon1986 said:


> I bet!! I'm a sucker for anything with shrimp


O, yes, me also. 

I buy packaged cooked shrimp for my salads. They're so easy and quick to prepare. They don't last long either, lol.


----------



## newfieannie

I grew up where we only used shrimp for bait so I only buy canned shrimp. I haven't seen cooked package shrimp only raw shrimp in the fish section which I can't stomach. must look around for packages. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I had some dough and apples leftover from this mornings pie so I used them up in 2 little pot pies. ate half of one slathered in cream. so good! pastry would melt in your mouth. sometimes I could use it for a door stop!












just luck I guess. in any case I've blown my diet for the next couple days. son will be in shortly and take all that good stuff away. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

THOSE PIES LOOK DELISH! I NEED TO MAKE A PIE MYSELF. GOT A COUPLE OF POUNDS OF GOOD SIZED JOHNATHANS JUST FOR A DEEP DISH APPLE PIE!
THINK WE'LL FINISH OFF THE BEANS & PONE TODAY. HOPE THE BEANS DON'T EXPLODE WHEN I OPEN THE LID. THEY ARE SUPER COLD SO THEY WILL LAST A BIT LONGER, HOPEFULLY.


----------



## newfieannie

my son wanted cabbage rolls. I just wouldn't have the patience not to mention the fact that I have never made them and wouldn't know where to start. I hunted around and found some recipes for cabbage roll casserole. he's pretty happy! .he's






gone off home with the car loaded with grub for the weekend. new socks and whatnot. long weekend also because pouring rain tomorrow. I'm pretty happy too. he's all set for a few more weeks. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Italian sausage on a roll, French onion soup (because it sounded so good on the other posts here), maybe a small salad, or other vegetable for out dinner tonight.


----------



## alida

I haven't a clue what to make this weekend. It's my first weekend "off" any type of elder care in the last four months and I was really hoping to spend most of it doing nothing except putter and cook. Well, now I've developed a cold and cooking is not on my mind one bit. I think it's going to be a chicken soup evening and all weekend. Yes, soup and binge watching mind numbing movies. That should cure me in time for work on Monday.


----------



## Bret

Pictures before lunch? Torture

Pressure cooked a beef chuck roast. Added a half gallon of canned beef broth and lots of canned vegetable to bring up the total volume to about one half of the three gallon stock pot. Cooked some more and put in freezer containers this morning. Always a mess but fun later.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Small gluten-free pizza about nine inches in diameter topped with marinara sauce, bell peppers, fresh basil, dried red pepper flakes, sun-dried tomatoes, and vegan parmesan cheese.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.

DH had some running around to do today so he picked up a Papa Murphy's for dinner. 

Tomorrow, a girls night out with DGD and one of her friends and DDIL is coming too. We are going to eat at Corner Cafe, where they have a lot of good home style food. Plus a terrific bakery, might have to bring home some pecan sticky rolls for Sunday breakfast. Then we are going to see Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## doozie

Busy morning, corned beef hash, I used dehydrated shredded potatoes, just to see how it would turn out. It worked well.

Made a bread pudding with potato bread, it sat in the fridge overnight, popped into the oven early this morning,the recipe called for a sauce that was pretty much a custard. I halved the recipe and it still made a ton. 

Leftover roast beef for lunch or dinner, last of the French onion soup.


----------



## newfieannie

threw together a few individual cheesecakes today while I'm waiting for my bread to rise. I had an apple left over so I chopped it and made a sauce with cinnamon,butter and whatnot for the top. I have a couple of ladies coming in after church and that's what I will serve them. that and a few salmon sandwiches should be okay. ~Georgia


----------



## jimLE

Cooked cabbage.as is..my stomach couldn't wait.


----------



## newfieannie

for some reason I don't always have good luck with raisin bread. today was a good day rose the way it should and very light. ~Georgia


----------



## po boy

Homegrown black beans, turnip greens, rib eye (left over) and cornbread.


----------



## GTX63

Home made salisbury steak, steamed broccoli with parmesan, green beans and bacon, creamy mashed potatoes with onion gravy, pickled beats and a big pitcher of lemon tea with cinnamon bread for the end.


----------



## MO_cows

This morning was a continental breakfast with grapefruit followed by giant pecan sticky buns from Corner Cafe. And Dunkin donuts coffee, I splurged the last time I hit Sam's.

Dinner, meat loaf, potatoes fried with onion and bell pepper, glazed carrots.


----------



## doozie

Skillet meal of onions, garlic, cabbage shreds sautéed in butter, along with the last of the corned beef chopped up, hubby wants bacon too, so a slice or few diced, with some kind of cooked pasta thrown in at the last minute to warm it up.

I have some puff pastry in the fridge, and I'll add strawberry raspberry filling. Maybe it will look like turnovers when I'm done with it.


----------



## alida

there is a pan with four stuffed peppers in the oven now, and a pan with baked apples, baking too. My kitchen smells so good at the moment. Two of the peppers will go in the freezer for future meals.


----------



## Wolf mom

Pan seared salmon fillet and asparagus spears.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight's supper is Baked Tater Soup topped with bacon, green onions, and cheese - with some french bread on the side.

Last night was whatever sounded good - as there were family members busy with many things. So I ended up eating a chicken corn chowder pot pie.

Saturday night was another busy night (one of my children is in Marching band and we were at a competition)- so on the way home stopped and bought a "homewrecker" burrito from Moe's Southwest Grill. And from the salsa bar some Carolina Reaper Salsa.  Tasty indeed.

https://www.moes.com/menu/burritos/homewrecker

A story about the salsa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/teresa...-favorite-carolina-reaper-salsa/#2cfac0d92bee



I have some puff pastry I need to use - and I'm debating on what kind of treat to make with it. Maybe some chocolate palmiers....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

A big salad made with kale, black beans, red onions, orange bell pepper and cubed sweet potato with a tangy tangerine/orange and white mizo dressing with salt free yellow corn tortilla chips crushed on top. It was yum.


----------



## Bob M.

took some ground beef, browned it with some diced onion, added some flour and made a roux, then some milk with sat and pepper and made a gravy and had it over some mashed red potatoes from my gardens. been awhile since i had such a thing, but it was good and left overs for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

I was tired tonight, needed something quick and easy. So shrimp stir fry with a frozen veggie blend.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Baked potato with a bit of butter and sour cream.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, concocted a casserole with chicken breast, cauliflower, and a Florentine sauce.

Tonight, breakfast for dinner with ham, eggs, hash browns, grapefruit and toast.


----------



## Bob M.

lard fried chicken, butternut squash with butter and brown sugar and swiss chard, with tapioca pudding for dessert. I next to never fry my chicken in lard, but it is really just the way to go imo as far as taste goes. and no, not crisco or shortening...lard.


----------



## newfieannie

everything tastes better with lard!


----------



## Terri

I came across a Kindle book on cooking bok choi, and since I have a bumper crop of it that I am trying to use up I borrowed the book.

Tonight with our chicken and rice we are having stir fry bok choi with garlic, hot pepper flakes, ginger, soy, and a touch of sugar.


----------



## newfieannie

trying to figure out what i'll take to the club for pot luck on Wednesday. I'm experimenting with strawberry squares right now. I think it will be a toss up between those and pistachio squares. I always take desserts because that's what I'm better at. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

I like real lard too. Hard to find real lard, I can't find any in the grocery store that isn't hydrogenated. We bought a hog that our nephew raised, should be able to pick it up tomorrow from the processor. So will have tubs of rendered lard in the freezer to cook with.

We are cleaning up leftovers tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cowboy ribeyes on the grill, whole mushrooms sauteed in a little butter, garlic, and white wine, mixed greens, and a steam bag of mixed veggies.


----------



## doozie

Chili made with stew meat yesterday leftovers tonight too, still have a tiny bit left, a serving for one.
Hubby served his over hash brown patties tonight.


----------



## jimLE

Ate pork chop mashed taters and sliced carrot's earlyer.just fixed up a batch of hush puppies..and ate 6 of um already..and this batch has jalapeño


----------



## MO_cows

Went and picked up our hog from the processor today. So tonight it's ham steak with fried taters and green beans.


----------



## doozie

A little pork tenderloin, well seasoned and made in the oven. Brussels sprouts, and quartered potatoes alongside the tenderloin.


----------



## sniper69

Terri said:


> I came across a Kindle book on cooking bok choi, and since I have a bumper crop of it that I am trying to use up I borrowed the book.
> 
> Tonight with our chicken and rice we are having stir fry bok choi with garlic, hot pepper flakes, ginger, soy, and a touch of sugar.


Chili salt duck breast with Bok Choy is another tasty dish.  The Bok Choy for that dish is cooked in a pan with peanut oil for about a minute and then it is drizzled with oyster sauce and sesame oil. It is good that way served on the plate with chicken as well.


----------



## MO_cows

Got some chicken and aromatics in the stew pot. Chicken and dumplings tonight.


----------



## doozie

Pressure cooked pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans. Brownies and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

We missed a couple of dinners, schedule got off. Last night, made a grocery run and brought home Chinese food for the guys and sushi for me. Tonight, shrimp Marsala with peas added and asparagus on the side.


----------



## Evons hubby

I made a pot of chili for our supper tonite. Should have plenty left to run the weekend!


----------



## doozie

Last night we had a pre Thanksgiving dinner of turkey breast in the pressure cooker, very moist and easy, I made sausage stuffing in the oven, sliced carrots, and instant mashed potatoes. leftovers for a few days and sandwiches for lunch today.
Might pick up another breast as they are on sale, I wanted to make one on the grill for "official" Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## alida

Pork loin roast tonight. I finish work early so there's time enough to cook it. I'm not sure of the sides yet; green peas are sounding good, or sliced green peppers and onions, braised together while the roast is cooking.


----------



## happy hermits

I am working on a huge batch of chili. My husband and I are butchering two hogs this weekend. I am making pumpkin bread,corn bread and cookies that should do it.My daughter sometimes helps.


----------



## jimLE

I'll be eating pigs in the blanket for lunch today.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pork chops braised in apple cider. With Waldorf salad to continue the apple theme. And green beans.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Tonight, my wife is cooking down chopped onions in the slow cooker. Broth will be added tonight and the mix will cook all night long into tomorrow evening. Tomorrow evening, we are meeting at a person's house from church and we will be filling up shoe boxes with gifts for our annual Christmas Shoe Box event. The onion soup will be served there.


----------



## Bob M.

People sometimes think I eat all fancy and such all the time, I plainly don't though, but I eat well, and honestly whatever i want, I just have regular tastes i guess. Tonight for dinner, is going to be simply bacon and bean soup, simply soaked some white beans over night, boiled them just a little then rinsed them off good to get rid of the bitterness, returned them back into a pot with chicken stock with a little ham bullion and started boiling them again, put some bacon in a skillet and browned, removed the bacon and sauteed some trinity/onion,celery,carrot, until tender, added some smashed garlic, and some tomato paste, a bit of the stock and the bacon to deglaze and get the goodies off the bottom of the skillet and added it to the pot, with salt and pepper and let er cook. easy peazy lemon squeezy and great on a cold day like today, imo.

I love beans actually, It is def a staple for me, and often have plenty of dried beans around, since I do not often soak them because well, I do not always 'plan' on having them, it is just something I like to have, I just toss them inside a stainless steel bowl with some water, and maybe a bay leaf, then put it inside my pressure cooker to cook. I have large pressure cookers, but since the pressure is equal when it pressurizes you dont have to put food directly inside the huge PC, and a smaller stainless steel bowl is alot easier to clean than a big pressure cooker/canner) no need to soak. after they are done I'll often add chicken granules and butter and eat them as is. different times for different beans to pressure coo, but only takes like 10-15 minutes usually.


----------



## bowslinger

Pork roast simmering on wood stove now and garlic noodles as the side


----------



## pixiedoodle

ATE SOME OF THE LEFTOVER NORTHERN BEANS FOR LATE LUNCHTODAY WITH CORNBREAD. DH HAD SOMETHING SIMILAR. WE FINISHED OFF THE LAST OF THE MARBLE CAKE TOO. GOT A COUPLE OF ITEMS COKED UP & IN THE FRIDGE SO WE WILL WORK ON THE ROAST BEEF TOM & PROB A FEW DAYS AFTER. ALSO HAVE A CHICKEN PASTA DISH COOKED UP & WE'LL WORK ON THE LAST OF THAT THIS WEEK TOO. AT SOME POINT I WILL HAVE TO COOK A FEW OTHER MAIN DISH MEALS LATER IN THE WEEK. EASY THAT WAY. COOK ONE DAY & EAT FOR ABOUT 4 OR 5 DAYS. WE LOVE LEFTOVERS SO NOTHING GOES TO WASTE. BEEN BUYING UP HOLIDAY SALE ITEMS TOO SO CUPBOARDS FRZRS. ARE FULL. WILL GO TOM & BUY MORE HOLIDAY SALE ITEMS. WOULDN'T IT BE NICE IN JAN & MAYBE PART OF FEB. IF WE DIDN'T AHVE TO GO TO THE STORE FOR NAYTHING BUT BREAD, MILK & EGGS? SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.


----------



## MO_cows

Late lunch yesterday, an "after funeral" feed. It was very good, all home cooking. So no dinner needed last night.

Tonight, meat loaf. With taters fried in the cast iron skillet with peppers and onions. And the last of the sweet corn I froze during garden season.


----------



## doozie

Last of the Turkey,made into a big Pot pie, and I used refrigerated pie crusts found in the freezer, from last year! Turned out just fine.


----------



## pixiedoodle

EVERYONE IS ON THEIR OWN TODAY. FINISHING UP LEFTOVERS, THE OLDEST FIRST & WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO FINSIH OFF THIS WEEK WITHOUT COOKING MUCH OF ANYTHING ...OR SO I HOPE.
WENT TO THE STORE TO BUY UP A FEW SALE ITEMS TODAY SO THE CABINETS ARE SO FULL I DON'T THINK I CAN STOR ANYTHING ELSE UNLESS I START TOTING TI TO THE BASEMENT. WE ARE FORTUNATE TO BE ABLE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE SALES. WE HAVE MY SON-IN-LAWS NEALRY 90 YO MOM LIVING HERE WITH MY DD & SIL NOW SO ANOTHER PERSON TO COOK FOR BEFORE SHE GETS NTO ASSISTED LIVING PLACE. ENJOY HER COMPANY & SHE ENJOYS HAVING SOME GOOD MEALS. SHE HAS VISUAL & DEXTERITY ISSUES SO IT IS BETTER FOR HER TO BE SURROUND BY FAMILY WHO WANTS TO TAKE ARE OF HER.


----------



## alida

|I'm doing a roast chicken today. I'll put the last of my fresh rosemary and sage in the cavity. I'm going to roast some squash and potatos in the oven at the same time, and boil some green peas.


----------



## doozie

Minute steak/cube steak cooked like Salisbury steak over noodles or rice, and maybe carrots,I'll have lots of mushrooms and onions in the Salisbury steak gravy so maybe not!


----------



## MO_cows

Made a grocery run to get everything for my Thanksgiving dishes. Bummer, they were out of fresh cranberries. Said somebody came in and bought 30 bags. So I will have to brave the mob one night this week to get some. Thanksgiving is to grocery stores what Black Friday is to retail.

Tonight, a pot of chili.


----------



## bowslinger

Just me boys at a friend's wife and lol girl at firehouse baking pies with 4 h so I had bacon and eggs


----------



## doozie

My grocery store was out of many super sale items today, I was hoping to stock up on a few things, but we picked up another turkey breast, and a fancy frozen pie. 
I'm pretty sure the same things I was hoping to get a good price on will be on sale in another two weeks anyway.

Tonight is baked scalloped potatoes and ham, with a nice cheesey top, and the store had those little frozen green bean casseroles type veggies on sale, enough for two, so we will have that with it.


----------



## Evons hubby

We are still working on leftovers from Saturday's birthday party.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, DH had a meeting so we just scrounged leftovers and sandwiches.

Tonight, sheet pan dinner with potatoes, carrots, onion roasted along with split chicken breast.


----------



## jimLE

I cooked up a small whole chicken yesterday. I was gonna can it as is.but it turned out to be smaller (less meat) then i figured.so i made 3 fold over chicken sandwiches. Refrigerated the rest.


----------



## doozie

Last night Hubby made us Denver Omelettes and toast.
Tonight I made split pea soup in the pressure cooker, and he had a TV dinner with his soup.
TOmorrow it looks like the weather is in my favor for a Turkey Breast on the grill.


----------



## MO_cows

I made spiced cranberry sauce, a creamy gelatin salad requested by my mom, and bean dip also per request. Mom made most everything else, including the mother of all pumpkin pies in a rectangular baking dish. It was all good.


----------



## doozie

Turkey Tetrazzini, and the last of the Pumpkin Pie.


----------



## ShannonR

Pork loin in the crock pot, yellow squash, and am debating whether or not to make stuffing as well.


----------



## Evons hubby

ShannonR said:


> Pork loin in the crock pot, yellow squash, and am debating whether or not to make stuffing as well.


Stuffing is always a good thing!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a large pot of turkey soup with egg noodles for supper. 

I just ate two small pieces of truly wonderful baklava that Mr. Pixie brought home from work last night. It will cost me extra time on the treadmill, but it was worth it.


----------



## doozie

Open faced turkey sandwiches with gravy, last of the mashed potatoes, carrots on the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, good old Swiss steak. Bought some locally raised beef at the processor when we picked up our pork.


----------



## Evons hubby

Pure comfort food here tonite. Pinto beans over cornbread.


----------



## alida

I have a bad cold so it's been a soup fest here - tomato, onion and split pea. The tomato was tinned, the onion and split pea soups were homemade and in the freezer. I think they did the trick, I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## MO_cows

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Pure comfort food here tonite. Pinto beans over cornbread.


That's probably our menu for tomorrow. Got some leftover ham in the frig and bbq odds and ends in the freezer. Some smoked ribs and burnt ends ought to put some good flavor into a pot of beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hot sausage crack in a bowl. I've been craving it.


----------



## bowslinger

Home made chilli from the garden and ground venison and bear sausage


----------



## pixiedoodle

SIMMERING A LARGE CHICKEN BREATS NOW, WATCHING THE HIGH WIND BLIZZARD GOING ON IN FRONT OF OUR HOUSE...WE LIVE ON A BUSY STREET SO THAT SEEMS TO MAKE IT FLY BY FASTER...OR SO WE THINK. BURR! NOT GOING OUT THERE TODAY!!! WILL FIGURE OUT WHAT KIND OF SOUP I WILL MAKE WITH ONE LG. CKN BREAST. SMELLS GREAT.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shortly I'll put a good sized roast in the crock pot, add pepperoncinis and their juice, and tiny different colored potatoes. I'll let it cook on low all day. I think I'll saute some broccoli as well.


----------



## doozie

Stuffed pork chops, acorn squash, another veggie or applesauce.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover chili in the frig, hot dogs in the freezer. You guessed it - chili dogs.


----------



## Oregon1986

I am making teriyaki chicken with pineapple over rice


----------



## Irish Pixie

Take out.  Tuna poke and/or spicy ramen. Yum.


----------



## Bob M.

Got the stuff to make chili, came home and made it, but couldnt resist having some after I made it, ya, its good....but am not one to eat the same thing i had for lunch for dinner, so will make some fresh tortilla, make some refried beans, and have bean and cheese with chili burritos for dinner I'm thinking.


----------



## Bret

Speed cooking breakfast this morning, two days in a row--pan browned turkey slice in a six inch cast iron skillet with and egg sunny side up, WW toast and red raspberry jam. Emptied the jam jar. Black coffee while catching up on HT Reading.


----------



## doozie

Chicken breasts cut into medallions, seasoned with rotisserie seasoning, "fried" in the skillet. 
Mashed, or baked potatoes, and zucchini, onions, carrots diced tiny and added to couscous made with chicken broth.


----------



## Bret

You folks know how to warm up a cold winter appetite. Keep the home fires cookin.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Started the day with a big bowl of oatmeal with blueberries & coffee. Misses made vegetable beef soup with biscuits for dinner. Liver 'n' onions, rice pilaf & beets for supper. Rhubarb coffee cake for dessert.


----------



## bowslinger

Pork steak based in soy sauce grilled in a snow storm and saled for a side


----------



## Irish Pixie

Spicy Tom Yum ramen for supper. I ate every last morsel of the tuna poke last night. So good, and we can only get it when we go to Syracuse.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Misses is making pizzas for supper.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we had pork tenderloin,roasted potatoes and fruit salad


----------



## Jlynnp

Swiss steak and mashed potatoes


----------



## MO_cows

Shrimp stir fry.


----------



## ShannonR

Lazy dinner tonight. Chili cheese dogs, heated on the wood stove at the farm. With canned chili.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Baked chicken drumsticks and thighs with a spicy parm sauce, and some other things...


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Breakfast for supper!!


----------



## alida

bratwurst and sauerkraut for dinner; I really wanted too cook a very simple meal.


----------



## Evons hubby

Made turkey n noodle soup with the last of the turkey leftovers. Capped that off with a couple of punkin cookies n milk.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> bratwurst and sauerkraut for dinner; I really wanted too cook a very simple meal.


And it's sooooo good too!


----------



## ShannonR

I made chicken and brown rice with mushrooms, celery, carrots, and onion.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making lamb leg steaks, I'll start them on the grill and finish in the oven. Whole baby portobello mushrooms sauteed in a bit of butter and white wine, and a steam bag of Cali blend veggies.


----------



## Clem

I'll be making stale bread casserole, something I invented once when I made extra bread to give away, and the people were too lazy to bother come getting it. It's served me well in the years since I first made it. And will top with the gravy I made last night from the last of the thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> I'll be making stale bread casserole, something I invented once when I made extra bread to give away, and the people were too lazy to bother come getting it. It's served me well in the years since I first made it. And will top with the gravy I made last night from the last of the thanksgiving leftovers.


I'm intrigued, is it like a savory bread pudding?


----------



## Clem

No, it's more like real baked macaroni and cheese, except bread chunks instead of macaroni. I let the bread soak up the egg and milk mix before going any further. If I don't, there would be dried pieces of bread all in the casserole, which may be fine for some people, just not me. Also, it's just my personal tastes, I suppose, but I use buttermilk, and 6 eggs. And extra sharp cheddar. And I bake it til it's firm,. all the way through. It works out OK in a microwave, too, but you don't get that nice brown top.

I don't waste anything. Ever.


----------



## Bob M.

Tonight I will be making duck fat pan fried chicken, but right now I am scarfing down a plate of fried clams.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Clem said:


> No, it's more like real baked macaroni and cheese, except bread chunks instead of macaroni. I let the bread soak up the egg and milk mix before going any further. If I don't, there would be dried pieces of bread all in the casserole, which may be fine for some people, just not me. Also, it's just my personal tastes, I suppose, but I use buttermilk, and 6 eggs. And extra sharp cheddar. And I bake it til it's firm,. all the way through. It works out OK in a microwave, too, but you don't get that nice brown top.
> 
> I don't waste anything. Ever.


Thanks, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Fish chowder for supper. Yum!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grafton County Couple's post made me think that I haven't made oyster stew in a long time. Thanks. 

Tonight Mr. Pixie is making me a romantic dinner (he said just because) of grilled duck breasts over mixed greens, asparagus, and another veggie.


----------



## MO_cows

Had some running around to do today. One of our stops was Sam's. Got some frozen "heat and eat" spanakopita and salad in a bag. Dinner will be easy, the only thing I have to make is a salad dressing.


----------



## Bob M.

been cooking and eating too much, tonight is leftovers, probably the chili, since it is rainy and damp today.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Irish Pixie said:


> Grafton County Couple's post made me think that I haven't made oyster stew in a long time. Thanks.
> 
> Tonight Mr. Pixie is making me a romantic dinner (he said just because) of grilled duck breasts over mixed greens, asparagus, and another veggie.


You're welcome.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Chicken livers 'n' onions, mashed taters, beets.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was chicken korma with rice and some naan bread.


----------



## ShannonR

Irish Pixie said:


> Grafton County Couple's post made me think that I haven't made oyster stew in a long time. Thanks.
> 
> Tonight Mr. Pixie is making me a romantic dinner (he said just because) of grilled duck breasts over mixed greens, asparagus, and another veggie.


Oh my gosh, yum!!


----------



## ShannonR

I made chicken fajitas this evening. Simple but very satisfying


----------



## Irish Pixie

ShannonR said:


> Oh my gosh, yum!!


We were watching Bizarre Foods a bit ago, and Andrew went duck hunting (he hunts a lot). He grilled the duck with just salt and pepper to medium rare, and it looked good. Mr. Pixie had read online to slice the skin/fat and sear it in a hot pan so the fat is rendered out, and I'm glad we did. It was a wonderful meal.

Duck breast will be added to the meal rotation. 

Today is grocery shopping day, out to lunch, and we'll pick up something for supper.

ETA: We wanted to stick with the "something new" but ended up with something old that we haven't had in 30 years- chicken livers. So I'm making chicken livers with caramelized onions and mushrooms. We also picked up a package of grandma made potato and onion pierogies.


----------



## doozie

Today I made funnel cakes for the first time, they turned out good, but I think I ate too much, and probably won't make them again, husband was thrilled with the plastic batter dispenser and it went out to the garage for another use of some sort.
Chicken Marsala for dinner, maybe some pasta and a salad.


----------



## ShannonR

Irish Pixie said:


> We were watching Bizarre Foods a bit ago, and Andrew went duck hunting (he hunts a lot). He grilled the duck with just salt and pepper to medium rare, and it looked good. Mr. Pixie had read online to slice the skin/fat and sear it in a hot pan so the fat is rendered out, and I'm glad we did. It was a wonderful meal.
> 
> Duck breast will be added to the meal rotation.
> 
> Today is grocery shopping day, out to lunch, and we'll pick up something for supper.
> 
> ETA: We wanted to stick with the "something new" but ended up with something old that we haven't had in 30 years- chicken livers. So I'm making chicken livers with caramelized onions and mushrooms. We also picked up a package of grandma made potato and onion pierogies.


If you ever get a chance, roasting potatoes (or even frying them) in duck fat makes for the most amazing creamy potatoes EVER. And, if the fat on regular mallard-derived ducks doesn't appeal to you so much, try Muscovy ducks... they are a separate species and have a lot less fat. And are ridiculously easy to raise.


----------



## Bob M.

doozie said:


> husband was thrilled with the plastic batter dispenser and it went out to the garage for another use of some sort.


what possible use...haha...but maybe a good idea you won't be making them again...lol. I just cut the corner off of a ziplock bag, or make a piping bag out of saran wrap.


----------



## Irish Pixie

ShannonR said:


> If you ever get a chance, roasting potatoes (or even frying them) in duck fat makes for the most amazing creamy potatoes EVER. And, if the fat on regular mallard-derived ducks doesn't appeal to you so much, try Muscovy ducks... they are a separate species and have a lot less fat. And are ridiculously easy to raise.


I've had duck confit many times, but I'll have to try the potatoes. The fat didn't both me at all, although it smells different than turkey or chickens.

We had a few ducks back when I was selling and donating eggs, duck eggs are the best for baking. They thought I was the anti-christ, the chickens loved me. :shrug:

Tonight I'm making pesto pizza for supper. Nice thin crust, pesto for the sauce, and topped with fresh mozzarella. Yum.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, pork roast. I came up short on potatoes so threw in a couple of carrots for a "mixed mash" and it was fine. The slow roasted pork sure makes for a succulent gravy. With green salad on the side.

Tonite, salmon fillets with a rice pilaf sort of side dish and more green salad.


----------



## alida

MO_cows said:


> Last night, pork roast. I came up short on potatoes so threw in a couple of carrots for a "mixed mash" and it was fine. The slow roasted pork sure makes for a succulent gravy. With green salad on the side.
> 
> Tonite, salmon fillets with a rice pilaf sort of side dish and more green salad.


Growing up my mother made potatos mashed with carrots,kale or other greens and called it by the dutch name "stamppot". We'd have a savoury meat gravy poured over top, and the meat was usually sausage. It's such a tasty and inexpensive dish, and a great way to stretch a smallish amount of meat among a largish number of people. 

Tonight I'm having duck, and after reading about frying potatos in duck fat think that I should save mine to do the same.


----------



## ShannonR

I have bread in the oven right now... haha, I'm too lazy to make anything else to go with it right now. I'll slather it in butter for my boy and slice some cheese to go with it or something.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a dual supper. In other words I cooked two different dishes to satisfy family cravings. One was creamy enchilada hamburger helper, the other was homemade broccoli cheese soup with some spelt bread on the side. Nothing like two opposite dishes being served. At least I''ll have some leftovers for lunches. 

Last night was our Christmas/holiday meal for church - quite a variety of foods - my family and I took sliced oranges on one tray, deviled eggs on another (half the deviled eggs had thin sliced cucumber decorating the top (long thin slices that were curved to look like a m)), and some hash brown casserole. Only thing we brought home were some of the oranges. There was so much food and desserts - and one dish I really enjoyed was the bacon wrapped asparagus.


----------



## dsmythe

Last night, Monday, I made oyster stew for my wife, she really likes it and I get extra points;^).
Tonight, Tuesday, I am cooking a Ham Roast, broccoli with cheese sauce, and oven roasted potatoes plus I will sneak in some crescent rolls.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was pizza chaos last night. I didn't realize I only had one package of fresh mozzarella.  After a bit of a think, I came up with Mexican pizza- salsa and a Mexican cheese blend with some chorizo sausage. It was pretty good. 

Tonight is meatloaf (hamburger and hot pork sausage), sauteed broccoli, and a steam bag of some other veggie.


----------



## Bob M.

Am currently making a big ol pot of fresh cream of mushroom soup. I don;t do canned, or store bought mushrooms, (I do canned for other dishes that use cream of mushroom soup though, because I don;t want to make it just as a component for something else usually, and I eat it up when i make it fresh, haha.) and my grows are coming in rather nicely on que. Winter is the perfect time to grow many shroomies, due to the cool weather and low bacteria count in the air.


----------



## ShannonR

Bob M. said:


> Am currently making a big ol pot of fresh cream of mushroom soup. I don;t do canned, or store bought mushrooms, (I do canned for other dishes that use cream of mushroom soup though, because I don;t want to make it just as a component for something else usually, and I eat it up when i make it fresh, haha.) and my grows are coming in rather nicely on que. Winter is the perfect time to grow many shroomies, due to the cool weather and low bacteria count in the air.
> 
> View attachment 71956
> View attachment 71958
> View attachment 71960


Oysters and what are those, white chantrelles?


----------



## Bob M.

nope, those are actually all oysters.white chantrelles, actually have a wrinkly outer edge to them and do not grow consolidated like that usually. I have grown chantrelles also,(I actually have 78 different cultures of mushrooms of various strains and sub types) but currently am growing kings ,enoki, golden & blue oysters and the oyster strain shown above, can't say what the strain is because it is actually a owned strain I'm not supposed to have or grow, but it is a strain of Wellington.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, thawed some frozen tomato puree from garden glut season. Made tomato soup and good old grilled cheese. Making the soup isn't much more work than the canned concentrate but it's healthier and tastes better.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Tonight, thawed some frozen tomato puree from garden glut season. Made tomato soup and good old grilled cheese. Making the soup isn't much more work than the canned concentrate but it's healthier and tastes better.


Tomato soup definitely taste better homemade. There's nothing like a grilled cheese sandwich. Yum

I'm making an Italian seasoned chicken breast salad (made with baby spinach because there must be romaine in the mixed greens) and balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was "rib bone Tuesday" at a local BBQ restaurant. On Tuesdays one gets 40% off the cost of ribs sold by the bone. So 10 of those followed me home along with using our Chick-fil-a calendar cards (we have 5 of them), I was able to get 5 free sandwiches, and just had to pay for fries. We had some fresh fruit here (watermelon, blueberries, grapes, etc) that we ate on the side. 

For tonight - I'm still trying to decide what to make for supper. I figure I better decide quick in case anything needs to be thawed. 



And Bob M. Do you have a favorite mushroom soup recipe?


----------



## Bob M.

I just made myself some sausage biscuits and gravy for brunch, I make my own sausage, but I was curious, has anyone made this with canned cream of mushroom soup? never have, and don't get me wrong, not looking to attempt to improve my sausage biscuits and gravy, awesome the way it is, but still may give it a try, as a curiosity. and I got cream of mushroom soup on sale so have not so literally, a ton of it.


----------



## Evons hubby

Bob M. said:


> I just made myself some sausage biscuits and gravy for brunch, I make my own sausage, but I was curious, has anyone made this with canned cream of mushroom soup? never have, and don't get me wrong, not looking to attempt to improve my sausage biscuits and gravy, awesome the way it is, but still may give it a try, as a curiosity. and I got cream of mushroom soup on sale so have not so literally, a ton of it.


I've tried it, and it's edible but not my favorite.


----------



## Bob M.

Ah, I suspected...I'll pass then probably. it is really something that is hard to improve on, I mean heck its sausage biscuits and gravy. I'll save it for my pork chops and onions, or tuna and noodles.


----------



## mrghostwalker

I have a killer recipe for Herbed Beef Stew which I modified for the crock pot (slow cooker). It's heavy on the herbs and red wine and this time I made it more keto friendly. It's still my wife's favorite.


----------



## Evons hubby

Bob M. said:


> Ah, I suspected...I'll pass then probably. it is really something that is hard to improve on, I mean heck its sausage biscuits and gravy. I'll save it for my pork chops and onions, or tuna and noodles.


It's good with chicken quarters baked on rice too.


----------



## Bob M.

Ya, I've made that actually, it was pretty good. I typically, like mentioned above dredge a po chop, brown it a bit, add in some garlic and thinly sliced onion with the COM soup and a bit of milk, and cook until tender and have that with the gravy and a potato.

tonight I just roasted one of the turkey backs from those I bought before Tday, wasn't that hungry and it was all I could eat, I'm stuffed. simply tossed it into my stainless steel wolfgang puck pan and popped it in the oven for like a hour after seasoning it with just simple s&p


----------



## doozie

Meatballs, not sure what I'll do with them, Spaghetti or just sandwiches with sauce with parmesean,and lots of it, either way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's errands and shopping day so out for lunch, probably Chilis. We'll pick up something that catches our eye for supper.


----------



## ShannonR

Pork sirloin roast with red potatoes tonight


----------



## alida

Indian food tonight. A lot of people had to work late tonight and the company brought in the works: pizza, subs, hamburgers, mexican and Indian dishes, plus a wide variety of salads. There was enough to feed a army and I think that by the time everyone was done and gone home there may have been a stray piece of parsley, possibly two, left on a plate. I stayed with the Indian choices as I can't replicate most of those dishes at home.


----------



## D-BOONE

PIZZA with BACON.......


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight we were treated to some fine dining at DHs work holiday dinner. I had steak Diane which was excellent especially paired with a good Cabernet Sauvignon. DH had steak and lobster tail. A rare treat for us, it was nice.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Tonight we were treated to some fine dining at DHs work holiday dinner. I had steak Diane which was excellent especially paired with a good Cabernet Sauvignon. DH had steak and lobster tail. A rare treat for us, it was nice.


Happy holiday treat indeed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We decided on ribeyes for supper last night, and Mr. Pixie grilled them to perfection. I had mine over baby spinach, he had tator tots (the man is obsessed) and we both had a broccoli from a steam bag. 

Tonight I'm making a spicy Thai red curry with shrimp over jasmine rice, and roasted green beans.


----------



## Bret

Cast iron t-bones on the stove top. Hot skillet, medium rare. Two eggs with six oz. of the steak with toast, strawberry jam and coffee for breakfast.


----------



## newfieannie

I guess you could call this dump Christmas pudding. I used up all the leftover fruit and whatnot from the Christmas baking. had too much for 1 pudding pot and didn't want to wait 4 hours or so to start again so I steamed the rest in a roaster in the oven.







I cut a piece from the loaf and ate it with some cream. no difference to me and took half as long. it will be even better when it is wrapped in rum soaked cheesecloth for a couple weeks. ~Georgia.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Big pot of venison chili on the stove.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight I had to make a grocery run so I grabbed some sushi. I was going to get a Chinese entree for the guys but the line was long and my patience was not.


----------



## D-BOONE

venison steaks (medium rare) fried taters and biscuits


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a Cajun seasoned shrimp, sausage, and veggies dish tonight. It's tasty, and uses one pan. I like that in a supper.


----------



## newfieannie

minus 15C with the windchill today. I took one step outside and decided not to go to the church tea and sale. stayed home in the warmth and started some baking for gift giving. these are pineapple cherry loaves. these were moms pans. just the right size. she use to give away a lot of these loaves for xmas along with many other kinds. I do the same.

I've started some jam jams now and some shortbread. it's a good day for it and makes the kitchen so warm. I haven't seen one person pass by on the sidewalk today. tomorrow looks the same . might stay home and bake bread. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Thawed out ham steaks. I like to put a little sear on them in the cast iron skillet. With pineapple slaw and baked potatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making chicken stroganoff tonight. It's been cold, and it's a good comfort food.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef heart strips, mashed taters, green beans.


----------



## Jlynnp

newfieannie said:


> minus 15C with the windchill today. I took one step outside and decided not to go to the church tea and sale. stayed home in the warmth and started some baking for gift giving. these are pineapple cherry loaves. these were moms pans. just the right size. she use to give away a lot of these loaves for xmas along with many other kinds. I do the same.
> 
> I've started some jam jams now and some shortbread. it's a good day for it and makes the kitchen so warm. I haven't seen one person pass by on the sidewalk today. tomorrow looks the same . might stay home and bake bread. ~Georgia
> View attachment 72118


If you have extras I will gladly send you my address. LOL


----------



## MO_cows

We are having last night's dinner tonight instead. About the time I got the slaw made yesterday, one of DHs beer thirty buddies called.  He had made chili and brought over a Crock-Pot full.


----------



## D-BOONE

Venison burgers and french fries


----------



## no really

Shrimp and grits.


----------



## doozie

Everyone for themselves today, I had salads and canned minestrone soup.
Hubby had chili cheese fries and a sandwich, and a chili dog for lunch.


----------



## Bob M.

Just took a whole 15minutes out of my life and made some cream of cauliflower soup i had to use the cauliflower anyways, and so simple and good. dice some onion, toss in a pot with butter, shave some carrot with a potato peeler, with some celery right into the pot. (It was about 3/4 of a semi large onion, 3/4 of a good sized carrot, and 1/3 a stalk of celery.) cooked until onion was translucent, added in 12oz's or so of chicken stock, a spoon of better than bullion chicken broth concentrate, 2 cups of water and brought it to a boil, then added in the cauliflower which was segmented /chopped into fairly small pieces, leaving a bit out to add in later, boiled until everything was tender then used a emulsion blender to smooth it out real good (Or you can use a blender/ food processor etc) added the flower parts that were set back, and cooked until semi tender, about 10 mins, while it was cooking took equal parts butter and flower to make a roux, about 2 TB each, and cooked it in a pan, added in some milk, and the roux, and thickened heated it up with some salt and pepper (a good amount of pepper) and it was done.
I often add in some shredded cheddar and make cheesy cauliflower soup, but it isnt needed and I didn't this time.
everyone probably already knows how to make these anyways, but really it is the same method and thing to make cream of broccoli and cream of potato soup (which I make often) also, though sometimes I'll add bacon to the cream of potato. or clams to make clam chowder/etc.


----------



## emdeengee

Bob M. said:


> People sometimes think I eat all fancy and such all the time, I plainly don't though, but I eat well, and honestly whatever i want, I just have regular tastes i guess. Tonight for dinner, is going to be simply bacon and bean soup, simply soaked some white beans over night, boiled them just a little then rinsed them off good to get rid of the bitterness, returned them back into a pot with chicken stock with a little ham bullion and started boiling them again, put some bacon in a skillet and browned, removed the bacon and sauteed some trinity/onion,celery,carrot, until tender, added some smashed garlic, and some tomato paste, a bit of the stock and the bacon to deglaze and get the goodies off the bottom of the skillet and added it to the pot, with salt and pepper and let er cook. easy peazy lemon squeezy and great on a cold day like today, imo.
> 
> I love beans actually, It is def a staple for me, and often have plenty of dried beans around, since I do not often soak them because well, I do not always 'plan' on having them, it is just something I like to have, I just toss them inside a stainless steel bowl with some water, and maybe a bay leaf, then put it inside my pressure cooker to cook. I have large pressure cookers, but since the pressure is equal when it pressurizes you dont have to put food directly inside the huge PC, and a smaller stainless steel bowl is alot easier to clean than a big pressure cooker/canner) no need to soak. after they are done I'll often add chicken granules and butter and eat them as is. different times for different beans to pressure coo, but only takes like 10-15 minutes usually.


Bean soup - with or without the bacon - has always been a favourite of my Dad. He invented his own recipe. Would add green pepper and always threw in a big spoonful of red wine vinegar at the end of the cooking process.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm making a trifle for my club banquet on Wednesday. already have the jelly roll made. I do that instead of a cake because the jam is already in there and it's more or less the same recipe anyway. except for hot water and I'm all about less work these days. all I have to do is cut it in cubes and sprinkle sherry on it

I was going to make some custard for it like I always do with the birds custard powder but I ran out and cant find it anywhere so I guess i'll make my own tomorrow from mom's recipe. it will take awhile but well worth it. then i'll put it all together and let sit over tomorrow night and put the cream and decoration on Wednesday morning. I was thinking of cutting some of my own holly for the center. hope no one decides to eat that. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Tenderized pork chop or cutlets from the freezer, maybe breaded, and maybe plain, last of the leftover sausage stuffing, small baked potatoes, maybe some gravy, and applesauce.


----------



## D-BOONE

tonight its homade breaded chicken nuggets, gravy and mashed tators


----------



## Bob M.

here burger king ha a ale 10 chicken nuggets for $1....you can go get like 70 of them for $7, and just throw them at the family.... I can literally only eat 30 of them or $3 worth myself and that us like pigging out as much as I can. I make my own hot mustard sauce, the trick to that is actually using dark corn syrup, and mayonnaise actually, and allowing it to sit for 24 hrs or more. the rest i just common stuff, vin,ground mustard or yellow mustard, turmeric/etc.


----------



## ShannonR

Chicken enchilada casserole tonight. It's a crock pot meal... and I am eternally grateful to my Mommy for sharing the recipe with me!


----------



## ShannonR

D-BOONE said:


> tonight its homade breaded chicken nuggets, gravy and mashed tators


Yum!


----------



## alida

grilled shrimp and red/green peppers for dinner last night. I'm going to a Christmas Market tonight for a outdoors concert - Most years a vendor is there selling poutine and that's what I'll be having.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, brisket and leftover slaw.

For tonight, got vegetable beef stew/soup in the crock pot. I like it somewhere between soup and stew, not too soupy but still some of that good broth. Probably will bake up some biscuits to go with. DSIL is coming down tonight, she was recently widowed and not been eating right, skinny as a rail. I hope she eats good and takes some home too.


----------



## newfieannie

finished up my trifle this morning all except letting it set and decorating with cream and whatnot tomorrow. I did end up making my own custard. took awhile but no comparison to the bought stuff. this is going to be a winner!






I haven't cooked a meal in a couple days. think i'll make fish cakes for supper. ~Georgia


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Tuesday is "Vegan Sushi on the Homestead" day".  Cucumber, carrots, bell peppers, avocado. Light, healthy, and easy.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Chicken stew, biscuits, apple pie.


----------



## newfieannie

I gave up on the fish cakes and made shrimp stuffed haddock instead. I already had the bread crumbs left over so not much preparing.






fresh caught haddock. so good! ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Friends gifted us shipped Chicago restaurant brand Italian Beefs, can't wait, sooo good, thawing in the fridge now. 
Complete with a jar of giradiniera and the green peppers!


----------



## Evons hubby

We had a salad last night. It was yummy.... One large crouton covered with tomato, bell peppers, onion, mushrooms, black olives, thin slices of pepperoni, grated cheese, seasoned with herbs. Yeah, ok, my Yvonne brought home a pizza!


----------



## doozie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We had a salad last night. It was yummy.... One large crouton covered with tomato, bell peppers, onion, mushrooms, black olives, thin slices of pepperoni, grated cheese, seasoned with herbs. Yeah, ok, my Yvonne brought home a pizza!


Haha, I thought - what? Large croutons are a new thing now...until I got to the last sentence.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Pork zuppa, which is Italian pork sausage and potato soup. It's a first time crock pot recipe but it looks and smells good.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight we are going out to Texas Roadhouse. A nephew got married today, a gathering at the steakhouse is their version of a reception.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Oatmeal for breakfast. Soup and chicken salad sandwich for dinner. Chicken livers, sweet potato, peas for supper.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Tonight we are going out to Texas Roadhouse. A nephew got married today, a gathering at the steakhouse is their version of a reception.


That sounds much better than "Tony's all you can eat tofu buffet"! (Don't even ask)


----------



## Bob M.

Nothing but the memories now.......but they are good memories..... and yes, I am 'almost' ashamed to say I had all three of these. Hard to believe at one time in history they gave slaves lobster to eat so much they actually revolted and rioted over it. Maybe they didn't make seasoned butter with em?


----------



## gilberte

When I was younger I sat down and ate six lobsters, not just the tails either They also used to feed lobsters to prisoners back then. If they still did I'd be tempted to rob a bank


----------



## Bob M.

When I used to go down to florida/etc, we'd catch 30+ lobsters at a time, diving. I wouldn't be able to eat 6 though, it was hard enough for me to eat these three. but i managed because I am a professional....haha


----------



## oneraddad

Bob M. said:


> View attachment 72270
> Nothing but the memories now.......but they are good memories..... and yes, I am 'almost' ashamed to say I had all three of these. Hard to believe at one time in history they gave slaves lobster to eat so much they actually revolted and rioted over it. Maybe they didn't make seasoned butter with em?



I love sea food with a prime cap steak


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled rosemary seasoned lamb leg steak, sauteed whole mushrooms, and a steam bag veggie. It's one of our favorite meals.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

My two sisters are coming to my house on Saturday, for our annual Christmas get together, so I am baking some Ham, with some diced sweet potatoes in it, and making some green beans with bacon, frying some apples with a bit of brown sugar in them for a bit of a small dessert.
They are both diabetic and I don't wish to raise their blood sugar too much, with adding sugar to our meal. 
That is what's cooking in my house, on Saturday. lol Today is just a normal day, with foods from the freezer, cans and jars. Nothing outstanding just good homemade foods.


----------



## Bob M.

Tonight I'm just grilling a burger, nothing fancy, but am sort of looking forward to it, its been months actually since I've had a simple grilled burger, and it is by far my favorite way to have one. will probably deep fry some french fries with it though, maybe make some garlic mayo for the fries and the burger.
meh, while I'm at it I guess I might as well toss in a few battered onions to have on top of the burger too I guess.


----------



## doozie

I watched you tube and tried Shotgun Red's Swedish Meatballs, perfect, and I even used a big old cast iron skillet just like he did in the video.


----------



## D-BOONE

Buddy dropped of some fresh molasses so for breakfast I had a pan of fresh biscuits fresh cow butter and molasses .
didnt quit till I looked 8 months preg.


----------



## bowslinger

Grilled porksteak and garlic noodles


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover beef stew tonight with toast.


----------



## sniper69

Supper for Thursday night was orange maple chicken with some mashed potatoes, steamed asparagus, and steamed green beans. I cooked a little extra so there would be leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Today: misses is preparing crepes for breakfast, chicken-veg soup & biscuits for dinner, headed out to the all ya can eat  fish fry tonight


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie will grill ginormous pork chops, I'll make browned butter gnocchi and a veggie.


----------



## alida

Yesterday was a chicken pad thai, made from a "kit". I added more slivered red bell pepper and it was quite tasty. I start work at 11:30 am today so it's scrambled eggs with tomato for breakfast this morning while I read the paper. My department at work is working late today,so we've placed a order for curried chicken, goat or vegetables only roti. I have not tried goat before so that's what I'm getting. I like yogurt with any type of curry so I'm bringing some with me to work.


----------



## Grey Mare

Tonight a home cured ham with a brown sugar cure, scalloped potatoes, and a spinach salad for dinner. Hubby has been wonderful this week so I wanted to surprise him with a good meal.


----------



## MO_cows

One of my favorite one dish wonders tonight, cabbage and kielbasa. With sour cream and mustard stirred in at the last to make a sauce.


----------



## Grey Mare

MO_cows said:


> One of my favorite one dish wonders tonight, cabbage and kielbasa. With sour cream and mustard stirred in at the last to make a sauce.


That actually sounds really good...yummy!


----------



## Bob M.

MO_cows said:


> One of my favorite one dish wonders tonight, cabbage and kielbasa. With sour cream and mustard stirred in at the last to make a sauce.


 it sounds interesting. is this just regular cabbage, not sauerkraut? and what type of mustard? is that all you put in it?

I actually made one of those 4 patriots meals to check it out, chicken ala king. it wasn't horrible.


----------



## MO_cows

Bob M. said:


> it sounds interesting. is this just regular cabbage, not sauerkraut? and what type of mustard? is that all you put in it?
> 
> I actually made one of those 4 patriots meals to check it out, chicken ala king. it wasn't horrible.


Could not be easier. Fresh cabbage, not kraut. Put the cabbage on medium low heat, might need a tablespoon or two of water to help it start sweating. I used half a smallish head. Add sliced kielbasa. Cook until the cabbage is tender enough to suit you, stir in around half a tub of sour cream and mustard to taste. I used a tablespoon of Dijon, that's all that was left in the jar, and then plain yellow mustard until I liked the taste.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

Bob M. said:


> it sounds interesting. is this just regular cabbage, not sauerkraut? and what type of mustard? is that all you put in it?
> 
> I actually made one of those 4 patriots meals to check it out, chicken ala king. it wasn't horrible.


I tried mine a few weeks ago, we decided it was good Dogfood as the dog seemed to like it. lol Gotta go back to Mountain House for my survival foods. They seem to be the best for us. lol


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a smothered burrito for supper. It had beef, beans, rice, sauteed peppers and onions inside, It was smothered in queso with pico, onions, sour cream, cheddar cheese, and lettuce on top.

I have some stew meat thawing - will make something with that for supper for tonight.

Breakfast this morning is an apple fritter from a local bakery.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're eating at a Brazilian Steakhouse for Mr. Pixie's birthday.


----------



## LostCaper

MO_cows said:


> Could not be easier. Fresh cabbage, not kraut. Put the cabbage on medium low heat, might need a tablespoon or two of water to help it start sweating. I used half a smallish head. Add sliced kielbasa. Cook until the cabbage is tender enough to suit you, stir in around half a tub of sour cream and mustard to taste. I used a tablespoon of Dijon, that's all that was left in the jar, and then plain yellow mustard until I liked the taste.


Man I bet that would be awesome. Throw in a moose steak and you would have a meal fit for a kings.


----------



## LostCaper

Awesome meals here is a daily things. Both my 82 year old mother-in-law and my wife is incredible cooks. I look after the barbecue. One thing they don't cook enough of is greens. Beat greens etc... Yesterday I had moose steak. I love venison.


----------



## newfieannie

made a couple of meat loaves today for my sons Christmas box also the hard sauce for his plum pudding. ~Georgia


----------



## Bob M.

#1 WV BonBonQueen said:


> I tried mine a few weeks ago, we decided it was good Dogfood as the dog seemed to like it. lol Gotta go back to Mountain House for my survival foods. They seem to be the best for us. lol


ya, I tend to agree...it wasn't horrible. if there was a shtf scenario, and I'm not one of the folks whop think there will be, I could survive off of it and be ok with it, but I'll stick with fresh ingredients by choice...though I did put some freeze dried strawberries in my cereal and those are excellent.


----------



## doozie

Individual steak/filet wellingtons, some kind of wine mushroom sauce, garlic mashed potatoes, wilted spinach, and green beans.


----------



## MessyCook

Not much the past days and it is something I need to change, as in REALLY soon.

Good cooking, especially while pre-tasting the wine that should go into the robin egg coloured cast iron pan (can't help noticing how well the colours go together with the meat) just enough to open your senses to smell and taste, in order to anticipate all that accompanies a simple, but oh so good, pot roast.
It nurtures the spirit and strengthens the joy and courage to experience life as it should be lived.
Lofty words but undeniably true.


----------



## jimLE

Last nights dinner
2 pork chops ranch style beans. And instant mashed taters


----------



## ShannonR

I scored a really good deal on tri tip, almost as cheap as pork roast! I gave it an extremely liberal dry-rub and put it in the crock pot early this morning, with some fresh picked rosemary I found on my errands the other day. In a couple more hours I will add potatoes, quartered onions, mushrooms, maybe carrots (haven't decided yet) and some broccoli, because I've been craving broccoli lately. Invited a friend over for dinner; if they don't show up I will freeze the leftovers for when I am too busy with kids to make dinner in the near future.

What do you folks think about the idea of finding a family or two to cook for, just to help make ends meet? Would bread sell well? I need input and ideas!


----------



## MO_cows

When we had our hog processed, I had them hold out a few lbs of plain ground pork from the sausage. So tonight, it's pork burritos. Got some pintos cooking with guajillo chiles and onion, they will become refried beans. And rice.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

We had Christmas Dinner at my house today, for my two sisters an hubby and me.
I made a Ham, with diced Sweet Potatoes, and some sliced Apples on top of the Ham, baked for about 3 hrs and on the side we had some Green Beans with fried Bacon on the bottom of the pan. Was all very good, no added seasonings and kind of bland, compared to what most people cook ,but for us, it was very good. I liked the fact that all of my foods were cooked in the oven, and my house smelled like a great dinner was ready, when the Sisters came thru the door. 
Yummy!!!!
We had our dinner today because they are both traveling to my one sisters two girls houses for Christmas and the older niece has a little girl, so they can all spend the holiday with their families and I can spend it with mine. They all live in big cities, as far as I am concerned and I don't like driving thru those big towns. So we will just stay home, hubby and me and enjoy the solitude.


----------



## bowslinger

We had grilled steaks and garlic noodles plus Freud yellow squash


----------



## amymcc

I have been craving a warm cozy casserole so finally threw one together. I used egg noodles, 1 can of tuna, your standard binding cream of mushroom soup, broccoli, peas, shredded zucchini and edamame, with cheddar cheese throughout and on top. It could have used more tuna, but one can was all I had on hand. I served it with pickled red cabbage on the side. It was all quite satisfying.


----------



## amymcc

Yvonne's hubby said:


> We had a salad last night. It was yummy.... One large crouton covered with tomato, bell peppers, onion, mushrooms, black olives, thin slices of pepperoni, grated cheese, seasoned with herbs. Yeah, ok, my Yvonne brought home a pizza!


Took me a sec to figure this one out! I was thinking, what is this large crouton and where can I get one?


----------



## sniper69

Tonight ended up being beef tips over mashed potatoes. I didn't cook a veg - but had fresh vegetables available on the side.

Dessert is cookie dough cream pie.


----------



## doozie

Tempura chicken nuggets made into sweet and sour chicken, home made sauce, with fresh pineapple,peppers and onion and white rice.
Chocolate chip cookies later in the evening.


----------



## D-BOONE

weather has been chilly damp and dreary here that kind of damp chill that gets in yo bones.So I decided a rich broth vegetable soup would warm things up and made a pot of hamburger soup. instead of cubed beef just use hamburger.


----------



## amymcc

sniper69 said:


> Tonight ended up being beef tips over mashed potatoes. I didn't cook a veg - but had fresh vegetables available on the side.
> 
> Dessert is cookie dough cream pie.


 the pie sounds intriguing - how is this made??


----------



## amymcc

Tonight we used up all sorts of different things in the fridge, which always makes me feel good. Husband had the leftover tuna casserole. I had baked beans, cole slaw, and toasted ciabatta bread. One child had hot dogs and the other had a cheeseburger. Both had peas, corn, and cantaloupe. Pumpkin pudding (my new favorite) for dessert.


----------



## Bob M.

made me a personal pan pizza in my cast iron. honestly is the way to make pizza. I have a stone, but that fried crust is just too good to pass up. Of course by 'personal' I mean it is a 13" cast iron pan, and its edge to edge.


----------



## sniper69

amymcc said:


> the pie sounds intriguing - how is this made??


Unfortunately, I need to find a recipe for it. There are some recipes on google, but I haven't tried any of them yet. I've been buying them from the frozen section at the store (Marie Callender brand). Here is a link for the pie. https://www.mariecallendersmeals.com/cream-pies/cookie-dough-cream-pie


----------



## sniper69

For today I had country fried steak and french fries (gravy on both). A nice salad with vinegar and oil for the dressing was eaten as well. Tonight I'm snacking on some fresh fruit.


----------



## MO_cows

Winner, winner chicken dinner. We went shopping today so brought home a bucket of KFC for dinner.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I made a version of mulligatawny soup using some leftover curried chicken and it was a hit. This is definitely a soup to make again. The version I made had lentils instead of rice and I've decided I prefer the lentils. They add a heartiness and texture to the soup that you don't get with rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is the spicy Tom Yum seafood ramen. So much deliciousness.


----------



## doozie

Bacon wrapped pork chops, mac and cheese, side vegetable.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef liver 'n' onions, mashed taters, green beans, gravy.


----------



## bowslinger

Had General toss chicken and rice


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Romaine lettuce with thinly sliced red cabbage and a tall glass of milk. 

I'm saving an apple and an orange for a snack later this evening.


----------



## ShannonR

Chicken with stuffing, onions added and broccoli


----------



## Bob M.

yep...had to do it... Had myself a big ol 2 lb porterhouse. My nephew actually brought 2 of them over, said he appreciated all I've done for him, he wanted to catch me before the full rack standing rib roast I always make for christmas. My whole week is pretty much scheduled up for similar things, mostly taking me out for dinner/lunch/etc, have to admit it was a surprise to bring over the steaks for me to cook, lol...but you know I honestly wouldn't have it any other way. I always tell people never learn how to cook, because if you do, it is way more difficult to appreciate restaurants, even some of the finest....you just look at things so much differently, or rather I have. I love spaghetti for instance, but I do not really order it at restaurants...it is just never 'right' to me.... and why would I? anyways he hung out afterwards and we enjoyed some beer, some football and it was a good time.


----------



## oneraddad

Bob M. said:


> yep...had to do it... Had myself a big ol 2 lb porterhouse. My nephew actually brought 2 of them over, said he appreciated all I've done for him, he wanted to catch me before the full rack standing rib roast I always make for christmas. /QUOTE]



I thought you were having hamburgers for Christmas


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's favorite- goulash/American chop suey.


----------



## doozie

Meatballs and sauce in the crock pot right now for spaghetti dinner tonight, garlic rolls, salad, and another veg on the side.


----------



## GTX63

Just slid a #11 Wagner cast iron skillet into the oven loaded with southern style chicken pot pie with homemade butter and
homegrown chicken, peas, onions and carrots.


----------



## Bob M.

oneraddad said:


> I thought you were having hamburgers for Christmas


I have no idea why you thought that. We were talking and I mentioned having a hamburger for dinner the other day, but that was just that night, not for christmas. For the last 15 years or so I have always made a full beef rack standing rib roast. actually I shouldn't say for christmas, it is really our christmas dinner for the family but we have it christmas eve (I am traditional, the family stays and then at the stroke of midnight we open gifts, thus technically christmas morning.), then on christmas morn, after i wake up, I always have some of the leftovers (Which I take off when carving it to make sure there is some left over, ) for christmas morning with a sunny side up egg.


----------



## bowslinger

Fryed chicken spuds and green beans


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Pasta night!


----------



## doozie

Goulash flavored meat, onion, and diced potatoes with a thickened sauce at the end will be going in the crock pot later for hand pies tonight. Side of vegetables or a fancy salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Oven baked beef stew and a side salad of mixed greens.


----------



## bowslinger

It's warm here 35 so I'm grilling hamburgers out for supper sides will be homemade potato chips


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was tacos made at home. I have enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow. 

Last night was busy - so I had a sandwich called the Korean War Pig. It is boneless pork ribs, some sort of pear, kimchi, and cheese on some really thick bread. Here is a link that shows a picture of it https://meltbarandgrilled.com/menu/melt-menu/thumbs-korean-war-pig/ Needless to say I finished the sandwich but couldn't finish all the fries.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's out and about day so we'll pick up something to grill for tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found a new crock pot recipe- balsamic short ribs. It sounds good.


----------



## Bob M.

I just went to the store , where to my surprise, these were on sale for .50 ea. that is 14oz's of roasted beef for .50. I bought 10 of them, all they had left, plus they come in this tupperware container type thing which is actually pretty well made. well for a container type thing anyways. and the meat is actually sealed in plastic on the inside so its even clean. anyways, bought some good chiabatta bread will mix up some garlic and mayo with some swiss cheese and sauteed onions and au jus and will be making french dips for dinner out of them. wish I could find deals like this every time i shop. apologies for not leaving any behind for anyone else. The rest is removed from the containers which are stacked neatly waiting for me to use them, stuck inside large ziplock bags and in my freezer waiting for another day.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Buffet d'leftovers


----------



## Evons hubby

We went over the ridge to our boys house for supper last night. They sent us home with lots of leftovers. Turkey, taters n gravy, sweet corn, pumpkin and apple pie.... Dinner rolls. Love when people cook for 20 and five show up!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, went out to eat with DGD and DSIL. I had chicken fried steak.

Baked a couple batches of pumpkin bread, made fudge for treat gifts. Also filtered and bottled the rum vanilla I had have steeping since late July. My treat gifts will also include salsa, tomato jam and jalapeno jelly that I canned. I also bought white chocolate dipped pretzels and glazed pecans from DGD's culinary class.

For Christmas Eve dinner, I have faux filet mignon, a bacon wrapped sirloin cut. Hoping to get DH to fire up the grill.


----------



## Bob M.

have no idea who DGD, DSIL or DH are. but the rest sounds good.

Today is the big feast. full 7 bone standing beef rib roast, is waiting to get put in the oven in a few hours, all rubbed down and seasoned, always grateful i have a big oven this 18 lb monster needs some space, or it will eat small children that wander too close. decorations are done, finger snack food is prepared in the hopes of getting people to eat them a plenty so they are too full to eat all my prime rib, places are set for everyone else to bring their stuff, which will also be plenty of pies, side dishes, snacks and alcohol. my family room has two tv's for the kids one for movies the other for the xbox if they want, or watch movies/etc. and tv room has plenty for the adults, monday night football, and just talking. and my baseball bat is by the door for when family members get out of line too much. Ah the holidays...such a lovely time.


----------



## Oregon1986

tonight is prime rib french dips,mmmmmm


----------



## Bob M.

I like skinny french dipping the best...woohoo!


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday was a Christmas party where there was a whole roast pig, turkey, corn bread, au gratin potatoes, a form of mac and cheese (large noodles), corn casserole, mixed greens salad, green beans, desserts, and a couple of other items. 

Tonight is a Christmas eve meal with family members - not sure what is being served (I think subs, cheese ball, other sides, etc). I do know that there is a shrimp ring with a bottle of zesty cocktail sauce and a jar of pickled okra, as I'm bringing those to the get together. 

Tomorrow - well, it's Christmas - so probably some traditional fare. I joked with my boss I was eating at his house as he is doing a standing rib roast (6 bone). But seriously, will be enjoying the day with family and dreaming of rib roast while eating ham or turkey, lol. 

And to everyone - Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Bob M.

Well, the mayham is just about to start. everyone have a great X-mas eve, and enjoy the food.


----------



## alida

Just heard that we'll be having Hungarian goulash and dumplings,with red cabbage, for dinner tonight. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bob M.

and now its steak and eggs time...tonight, leftovers...if i'm ever hungry from snacking on all the leftovers all day.


----------



## Bret

Speed cooikng. A simple oven warming of a gift honey baked ham and a pie plate of scalloped oysters in memory of my grampa.

The town line shack smells good and welcoming.

Merry Christmas and happiness in your home.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried something different for the Christmas potluck. Green beans with craisens, crumbled bacon, walnuts, and a dressing made with cranberry juice. Everything tends to be heavy and carb loaded at dinner so hoping this goes over well. 

Wishing everyone a wonderful day with their families and good food.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ONE CHRISTMAS DONE WITH MY IN-LAWS & ANOTHER ONE COMING ON THE 30TH WITH OUR DD & HER SPOUSE & HIS 89 YR OLD MOM . THEY WANT JAMBALYA SO THAT'S WHAT THEY WILL GET WITH A FEW SWEET TREATS, SOME KNOCK OFF CHEESY RED LOBSTER BISCUITS, SALAD, DEVILED EGGS, ETC ETC. THEN WE WILL BE ALL DONE FOR A FEW MOTNTHS IT SEEMS. I HAVE EVERYTHING CHOPPED, SLICED, DICED, MIXED , SIMMERED ETC. JUT MIXING BISCUITS & SIMMERING THE HOT SOUPS/STEWS ETC. HOPE IT IS AN EASY, LOW CLEAN UP SORT OF DAY.... PAPER PLATTERS ARE MY FRIEND FOR HALF OF IT, BUT SOUP BOWLS WILL BE EASY IN THE DISHWASHER. SENDING LEFTOVERS HOME WITH THE KIDS.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was porterhouse and some oven roasted potatoes. My oldest is in the military and home on leave for about a week - so figured I'd cook a nice meal for him (he has been looking forward to dad's cooking, so he'll get many nice meals from me, lol).


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a cheater's paella- a small package of Vigo yellow rice, a bag of jumbo shrimp (tails removed) and two packages of mussels in butter sauce from Aldi. I add sriracha. So stinking good.


----------



## no really

Irish Pixie said:


> I made a cheater's paella- a small package of Vigo yellow rice, a bag of jumbo shrimp (tails removed) and two packages of mussels in butter sauce from Aldi. I add sriracha. So stinking good.


Think I have to try that!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

no really said:


> Think I have to try that!!


So easy, and perfect comfort food.


----------



## no really

Irish Pixie said:


> So easy, and perfect comfort food.


And that is something I need often!


----------



## Bob M.

Today was 53F which isn;pt so bad for michigan on the 28th of Dec. so I BBQ'd a rack of ribs, made some garlic, sour cream and chive mashed potatoes, and a biscuit and called it a meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Yesterday we ate a big heavy meal at a Christmas get together, so this morning had oatmeal with diced apples and raisens to try and balance it out.

Pork chops thawing for tonight. I'm thinking pork chops and hominy with green beans on the side.

DH has people coming over for New Year's Eve in his garage man cave. So I think I will make some swedish meatballs and a veggie tray for them.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a mix of items. Made some Chicken Korma, some Kung Pao chicken, Lumpia (Filipino Egg Rolls), Thai Jasmine Rice, and leftover birthday cake for dessert.

Last Night was one of my children's birthdays. They wanted Raising Cain's for supper. So we got a tray of chicken tenders and a thing of fries (One of their tail gate offerings) with a side of raising cain sauce. It all tasted good. For dessert was a marbled cake with cream cheese frosting and some chocolate decorations.


----------



## doozie

Taco lasagna, never tried it before, but it sound good. Refried beans instead of the ricotta part. Son is visiting and it's a special request.
Side of salad.
Margaritas in the blender later in the evening.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just made Indian butter chicken from a box, and it was delicious.

If you have an Aldi nearby keep a lookout for Journey to India butter chicken meal kit. We tried something else from the same line, but it was too hot even for me and I douse most everything in sriracha.

ETA: It was the vindaloo that was incredibly spicy.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> I just made Indian butter chicken from a box, and it was delicious.
> 
> If you have an Aldi nearby keep a lookout for Journey to India butter chicken meal kit. We tried something else from the same line, but it was too hot even for me and I douse most everything in sriracha.
> 
> ETA: It was the vindaloo that was incredibly spicy.


Vindaloo is my go to for curry - but no one in the house will eat it. If I make it, I'm making it for myself. My neighbors (legally immigrated from south India and now US citizens) tell me they won't even eat Vindaloo as it is to spicy for them (and they eat some spicy dishes  ). The best Vindaloo dishes I've had the pleasure of eating were both from different curry shops in London (UK). Last time was back in March, and the waiter even brought the cook out to introduce him as the one who made your vindaloo. That vindaloo actually made me sweat more than I've sweated from "spicy" food in a long time and after the 5th bite, my sinuses were cleared out. I did finish the whole dish along with the basmati rice and naan bread while only going through one glass of water. My wife just shakes her head when I eat the stuff, but I do enjoy it, and the awesome flavors present in the dish (I'm one of those strange folks that enjoys spicy food, but can still discern the taste of the other ingredients used in a dish).

If you like milder curries, or are looking for some curry ideas - chicken korma, butter chicken (that you mentioned in your post), tikka masala, or dhal curry (vegetarian) are all good choices. Rogen Josh is good - can be made to different spice levels, and is a good example of North Indian cuisine. One Indian dish, that isn't curry, that my wife and I enjoy is biryani. It can be at different spice levels as it is a versatile dish. My neighbors make one that has a pleasant spice level, and they say it is a celebration food.

For a good book on the subject, this is the one I have - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0716021919/ It is called "The Curry Secret".

I apologize for getting long winded - but do enjoy various cuisines - and Indian curries are one of them.


----------



## sniper69

Happy New Year to everyone.

As for what is cooking at my house today, since it is New Years Day, I'm making some rotel dip with taco meat (basically make rotel dip the regular way (rotel and velveeta) and then add in some taco meat (ground beef with taco seasonings). Tastes great with tortilla chips.  Also I'm making Jalapeno poppers, mozarella cheese sticks, potato skins with cheddar and bacon on them, deviled eggs, some fresh veg and fruit, and am debating on whether to whip up a batch of chicken wings with some sort of spicy sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thanks, sniper69. I'm more familiar with Thai curries, but I'll give the Indian ones more of a try. I've had Rogen Josh, and I like it a lot. 

Today is a Mexican inspired chicken salad with black beans, green olives, and queso fresco.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> Thanks, sniper69. I'm more familiar with Thai curries, but I'll give the Indian ones more of a try. I've had Rogen Josh, and I like it a lot.
> 
> Today is a Mexican inspired chicken salad with black beans, green olives, and queso fresco.


The Mexican chicken salad sounds tasty. Do you eat it with bread, tortillas, crackers, or just by itself?

If you want a nice fusion of Thai and Indian Curries (although it is technically a Thai curry) - there is always the Massaman Curry dish. It can be made in different ways - here is one recipe that was done by a 12 year old (at the time) for Junior Masterchef Australia. I have the episode on a dvd somewhere around the house and have the recipe bookmarked as one to try - https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/...-cinnamon-and-star-anise-infused-jasmine-rice and another one that I have bookmarked is https://rasamalaysia.com/beef-massaman-curry-recipe/


----------



## Bob M.

Think today I'm just going to make a pot roast. have a chuck roast sitting around waiting to be used. For my pot roasts I use beef broth, and caramelize my onion quarters and carrots beforehand a little. nothing super special, but it works. add the potatoes when they need to be added/etc like normal. I am also making some braunschweiger , I have a butcher who periodically gives me pig livers, but I also add in chicken liver to mine, gives it more of a liver pate taste slightly. but been in the mood for sandwich of it for a bit now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

sniper69 said:


> The Mexican chicken salad sounds tasty. Do you eat it with bread, tortillas, crackers, or just by itself?
> 
> If you want a nice fusion of Thai and Indian Curries (although it is technically a Thai curry) - there is always the Massaman Curry dish. It can be made in different ways - here is one recipe that was done by a 12 year old (at the time) for Junior Masterchef Australia. I have the episode on a dvd somewhere around the house and have the recipe bookmarked as one to try - https://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/...-cinnamon-and-star-anise-infused-jasmine-rice and another one that I have bookmarked is https://rasamalaysia.com/beef-massaman-curry-recipe/


Thank you, that curry sounds wonderful. 

I use a bed of mixed greens, although it would work with tortillas very nicely.


----------



## MO_cows

We carried on the tradition handed down by my dear departed MIL and made blackeyed peas. You are supposed to eat them on New Year's Day for luck in the coming year. We have a pretty good recipe figured out after many years of trial and error. With cornbread made in the cast iron skillet.

Took the leftover spiced cranberry sauce from Christmas dinner and some "not getting any younger" pears and made a crisp. It was great, pear and cranberry is a great flavor combo. I will have to remember that for next year.


----------



## shawnlee

Just had a bowl of maltOmeal…….must have been 20 years since the last bowl....


----------



## Evons hubby

Bob M. said:


> Think today I'm just going to make a pot roast. have a chuck roast sitting around waiting to be used. For my pot roasts I use beef broth, and caramelize my onion quarters and carrots beforehand a little. nothing super special, but it works. add the potatoes when they need to be added/etc like normal. I am also making some braunschweiger , I have a butcher who periodically gives me pig livers, but I also add in chicken liver to mine, gives it more of a liver pate taste slightly. but been in the mood for sandwich of it for a bit now.


Apparently liver doesn't make the top seller list in my area, haven't seen any in the stores for years now. Have to buy our Braunschweiger when and if we can find it. I love the stuff!


----------



## dsmythe

My wife said that we are starting our KETO diet today! So that is what we are having....KETO and Something. I know nothing about KETO so this is going to be fun. She has several books on her reader that pertains to keto and I am sure that is going to help. I did buy some hog jowls for NYD that I will cook in the morning, I think that will qualify but from there I will have to Google it. Our son is on it and has lost about 35#s. He is available for consulting as well via phone. My biggest need is to just GET OUT AND WALK!

Wish us Well we really need it. Dsmythe


----------



## Irish Pixie

With sniper69's delicious post about curries, I decided to make a green shrimp curry with bok choy, a bit of sweet potato, and spinach. It's what I have on hand, I'll pick up more fixin's on Thursday when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## Bob M.

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Apparently liver doesn't make the top seller list in my area, haven't seen any in the stores for years now. Have to buy our Braunschweiger when and if we can find it. I love the stuff!


Same here. That is why I have to get it from this specific butcher. It's easy enough to just find premade braunschweiger for sure and some of it is great. but I like making it myself once in awhile, and some of it just isn't great at all. I know mine will be how I like it.


----------



## doozie

Last night was seasoned venison burgers on home made buns from frozen roll dough, along with little steaks, salad, coleslaw, potato salad. (Using up all the odds and ends)

Tonight is a Turkey breast in the instant pot, mashers, gravy, a variation of sausage stuffing, cranberry sauce, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is grilled rosemary seasoned lamb leg steak on mixed greens, and either browned butter gnocchi or white wine sauteed mushrooms I can't decided.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> We carried on the tradition handed down by my dear departed MIL and made blackeyed peas. You are supposed to eat them on New Year's Day for luck in the coming year. We have a pretty good recipe figured out after many years of trial and error. With cornbread made in the cast iron skillet.
> 
> Took the leftover spiced cranberry sauce from Christmas dinner and some "not getting any younger" pears and made a crisp. It was great, pear and cranberry is a great flavor combo. I will have to remember that for next year.


----------



## pixiedoodle

YUM! THAT PEAR & CRANBERRY COMBO SOUNDS LIKE IT IS RIGHT UP MY ALLEY/. I WILL GIVE THAT A TWIRL THIS WEEK AS I ALSO HAVE BOTH ITEMS AVAILABLE. THANKS!


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Tonight is grilled rosemary seasoned lamb leg steak on mixed greens, and either browned butter gnocchi or white wine sauteed mushrooms I can't decided.


I can ...make both.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, soft tacos. DH likes the flour tortillas. Next time, I will make crunchy tacos or tostada's for my taste.

Tonight, chicken marsala with green salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is Mediterranean seasoned chicken over mixed greens, asparagus caprese, and roasted grape tomatoes. Sounds fancy, huh? It's all done a sheet pan, easy and delicious. I'll add a side of veggie pasta and sauce for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE LEFTOVERS TONITE. BEEN SIMMERING GREAT NORTHERN BEANS ALL MORNING. GOT ONE SM. BOX OF JIFFY PONE MIX & A FEW LEFT OVERS FROM XMAS MEAL..CRANBERRIES, SALAD STUFF ETC. THINK WE ARE FINALLY OUT OF SWEETS, THANKFULY, AS I CANNOT LEAVE THEM ALONE! SAME WITH TOPSYS CIN. POPCORN! BUT GLAD THE LINDOR BALLS ARE FINALLY GONE! OH, MY! HOW I DO LOVE THOSE!!


----------



## doozie

Turkey sandwiches on toast with all sorts of toppings for lunch.

Pork chops browned and then baked in a light BBQ sauce that goes good on baked potatoes, and green beans on the side. Everything swims on the plate tonight, but it works.


----------



## LT2108

Papa John's tonight....lol


----------



## Bob M.

Tonight made seared duck breast with miso almond butter, ginger lime baby carrots and new potatoes boiled in chicken stock with parsley.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Cracker Barrel House Salad

without croutons, bacon bits, cheese, or crackers


----------



## Bob M.

tiffanysgallery said:


> Cracker Barrel House Salad
> 
> without croutons, bacon bits, cheese, or crackers


We'd be a perfect date together. I'd eat your bacon and we could both have salads.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to put a beef roast in the crock pot in about an hour, pour pepperoncini and their juice over it, and let it cook on low for eight hours. I'll roast golden beets, tiny potatoes, and small turnips with a bit of olive oil later on.


----------



## Clem

Cut up the last of Christmas leftover ham last night, and will make a big wok of pork fried rice today. Except it'll be, I guess, ham fried rice.


----------



## Bob M.

I've done that before with ham,works great imo.


----------



## alida

It's a cold day here and I decided to clean the fridge freezer because I could put everything in a box on my balcony where it'll stay cold. Now I'm making a couple types of soup: chicken stock with a handful of chinese dumplings,kale,green pepper and peas from the freezer. The second soup is going to be green pea soup made with some ham stock and diced ham also from the freezer. Once I put some soup back in the freezer it'll look full again, but there will be far fewer almost finished bags of produce and I'll have some good lunches and dinners to reheat when I just don't feel like cooking.
I will not be having soup for dinner tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Since it was a sunny day today and the temp is still in the mid 40's I decided to fire up the charcoal grill. So tonights supper is burgers and hotdogs with homemade cole slaw on the side. Also have some of the zappo brand voodoo potato chips to enjoy with it. For anyone curious what voodoo chips are - here is a link https://www.utzsnacks.com/products/zapps-kettle-potato-chips-voodoo 

Last night was chipolte and blueberry pie for dessert. The night before was farfalle pasta with chicken and spinach (a chicken florentine creation).


----------



## doozie

Breakfast was home made corned beef hash and an egg with toast.

This afternoon we went to a Chinese Buffet, and we all over did it, so no dinner, no one missed it either!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our granddaughter's birthday is in the beginning of February, and for her bday dinner she always picks a chinese buffet. We all always eat too much. 

I'm making Andrew Zimmern's An Easy "Sort of Italian" Wedding Soup tonight. I have the meatballs tucked away in the freezer, so it's just the soup to put together. 

The temp is supposed to drop into the teens, and it's windy. Soup will taste good.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill, mac and cheese, fried zucchini and onions.
Trying one of those convenience easy cakes that serves 2-4, and ice cream for dessert.
Finishing up making the last of the tub of cookie dough cookies too. (Nothing will ever, ever beat home made I have found)


----------



## alida

I'm still in a cooking state of mind, so this afternoon I'm making a couple batches of lemon ginger marmalade to be given away later this month. I've hard boiled some eggs for later this week, and I made a six bean salad to add to lunches.

Chicken is defrosting now and when I'm done with the marmalade I'll marinate it with yogurt and tandoori spices, then bake in a hot oven. I'm not sure about sides yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making cabbage, kielbasa, and noodles tonight. I'm craving comfort food.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Lasagna!


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

I removed some Burger from the Freezer on Saturday, then we went out and ate dinner. So today, I fried some of it, with some Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Celery, Broccoli and Onions. in a Cast Iron skillet, slowly to keep it from sticking or cooking too hard. Even Hubby liked it. Having been under the weather for a few days, it sure did hit the spot as far as I am concerned. Also steamed some Homemade bread and it was very good, and filling and not too much either. 
That's what was cooking in our house today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

got so many left overs i think we may eat on them all week. cooked a big pot of great northern beans & corn pone so we will have them one more meal & the rest i have already put in the frzr to enjoy on don the road. lots of leftovers here so we will be having lots of variety in the evening meals this week. unless it is fresh produce or fresh bread needed there will not be any grocery shopping for a while. going to see how far we can go without shopping. this is oir own challenge. seems like fresh produce is always the first item we run out of wo we will stretch what we have as far as we can....kind of our own pantry challenge.
everyone's meals sound wonderful.


----------



## sniper69

My oldest son made me hungry by texting me a picture of the mujadara he made. I'm tempted to make some now. 

As for supper here tonight, it was pizza night.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, went out for Mexican food. They serve their margaritas in a big glass that could house a betta, so one was plenty.

Tonight, pork tenderloin so of course mashed potatoes and cream gravy with it. And green salad.


----------



## doozie

Last night was lamb burger spiced up and served with home made cuke yogurt sauce, fresh onion and tomato, a mock gyro actually.
My son had lamb steak with a mint chutney.

Today is another Chinese buffet in another town nearby for lunch, and a take and bake pizza for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight I made lasagna and garlic bread. There is mixed green salad that was served on the side.

Lunch today was a smoked brisket sandwich, collard greens, tater salad, and some banana pudding. I bought that from a local BBQ place.


----------



## MO_cows

An old standby tonight, tuna pie. With asparagus and celery stuffed with pimiento cheese.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> An old standby tonight, tuna pie. With asparagus and celery stuffed with pimiento cheese.


Gotta ask, what's a tuna pie? Recipe maybe?


----------



## Irish Pixie

We stopped for a late lunch in an old inn, and had a reuben and a lobster salad on ciabatta bread. We split the sandwiches, the reuben was better but the lobster salad was good. We leftovers when we got home.

I don't know what I'm making tonight, I better figure it out soon.


----------



## doozie

A big pot of Chili, rolls, maybe tortilla chips to dip too. Salad or veg on the side if we think we need it.


----------



## Bob M.

I was going to grill some chicken for some company tonight, but they cancelled, sad face......however, then decided to make some egg noodles for some simple chicken and noodles for dinner...happy face.
I do not know why, but it seems like i make chicken and noodles 5:1 more times than I make beef and noodles...and both are just so darned good. and not sure how much cheaper one can eat. I mean we have a bit of flour,eggs and milk for the noodles...and then the chicken, and salt and pepper... whaaaaaat? its like $2 for a huge pot of food if that even. maybe get all fancy smancy and serve it over mashed potatoes. thats a whole .5 extra for two potatoes a lil bit of butter and a splash of milk. though I have to admit, sometimes I add chicken stock granules to my mashed potatoes, or sour cream,garlic, parsely,chives/etc....still probably only extra .25 all and all. (And that would be if I bought potatoes, but I grow my own.) and so filling and satisfying. luv me some chicken and noodles, personally.

for my chicken and noodles, I make my noodle dough (you know, maybe 2 cups flour,a few eggs mixed with a little bit of milk you want you can add chicken soup granules as a dash of salt and chicken flavor, plus adds to the color, make dough and roll out.) and then use my pasta rolling machine to a #4 noodle, then cut it with the linguine cutter. for beef and noodles however I make a wider thinner noodle, usually a #1 or 2. I just basically toss my chicken into a pot (I will never actually use chicken soup granules for actual chicken stock or chicken flavor, totally different flavors imo. but the granules can add a little to it, usually only as a type of salt.), boil or a few hours, remove the meat and debone, shred but leave hunky, toos the noodles into the broth and boil until super duper tender and re-add as much chicken as I want. not to much...not to little and salt and pepper (Once again you can use chicken soup granules or the salt, but not too much), I like a good amount of pepper in mine personally, just like I like a good amount of pepper in my tuna and noodles. then wait until the noodles absorb a heck of a lot of that good broth, and it becomes nice and thick..and try to resist eating it for as long as possible but then always fail.

Ok, at the risk of making this post long, I just got off the phone to my sister who complained her noodles never come out as good as mine, yet she's watch me make them numerous times, and I've even showed her how. After thinking about it there are things which I do that I do not mention, or even really notice I do per say that could potentially make a difference.
- When I make the dough I knead it as little as possible. dough making is a 'feel' type of thing, but , for soft pillow like consistency, you do not want to build up a glutton matrix like you do for a firmer bread, like pizza dough. you can use semolina flour for instance which hydrates better than regular flour, I do not I use regular flour for chicken and noodles, but semolina for my pasta for like spaghetti/definitely couscous/etc.
I use the well method, basically i premix my milk and eggs lightly(which you do not have to do, but I do anyways) dump the flour in a bowl and make a well in the middle making sure some is still on the bottom, pour the milk and eggs into that well and use the back of a spoon to rotate it in a circle which packs the flour on the inside but takes a thin layer everytime the dough rotates, until it thickens and separates into a gooey ball. then i dip my and into the flour to coat it so the dough doesnt stick to it and use my fingers instead of the spoon until it comes together. then I dump it onto a table, and roll it with my hand (I do not fold and knead it.) until it becomes semi solid, and doesnt stick to my hands. it isnt hard, nor elastic, I'm not making bread dough here. once it feels right (Sorry cannot really describe it) i wrap it in plastic wrap, and let it sit for awhile. this completes the hydration process of all the particles of flour, and is important. now the dough is made. if I tore it in half it would still be sort of sticky, but I can handle it fine.
- when i roll it out, I cut a piece off (I do not tear it as that smashes the moisture and makes it sticky) I always have a small hill of flour on my table and my pasta roller to the side anchored down to the table or my cutting board. I take the piece of dough and brush it into the flour, and ap it. this removes the globs of flkour and gives it just a dusting. the globs if left will be pushed into your noodle by the pasta roller, which will leave dried globs of flour in it that are not hydrated correctly.....no bueno. I put my pasta roller on the highest setting, #7, and run it through slowly. when i get to the end I put my hand under the roller and catch the noodle, pull it out and put it in the flour again on one side of the noodle. now this is another thing I just do without noticing...when i take the noodle I put it on the one side but then feed that side the opposite direction when i feed it into the roller. I then brush my hand along it length as I am feeding it, thus removing all the flour globs if there are any. and when i take it out of the roller I am then putting the other side into the flour thus flouring both side, each one on different passes. I roll it down in this case to #4, and then lay it on a floured surface on the table.
- when i am done i let the rolled out noodles sit and surface dry a bit if they are tacky I spread flour over them and spread it with my hand so it is semi even. I then put on my cutter attachment, slide the rolled out noodle into the flour so it is coated well, this helps the cutter cut into the noodle without it sticking and making a finer cut (I do not mind if there are flour globs this time) and run the noodle through to cut it cleanly. if it doesnt cut clean, then it isnt dried enough. it shouldnt be dried, mind you, it is still very soft and delicate. but dry enough to cut. thats it, that is all there is to it. if the noodles are too soft, then you can dry them a little more and it will make them firmer, I usually allow them to sit for a hour or two before cooking myself. I like a little firmness to my noodles personally, and with chicken and noodles which are often even better the next day after sitting in the broth/etc. too soft ad they can become mushy. no bueno. for beef and noodles or pasta I make them firmer still.

sorry for the length but I feel sometimes it is the little things left out that make the difference. hopefully I covered what was needed.

oh...one more thing. I roll my noodles out long, maybe 2 ft by time it goes through to #4, but after i cut the noodles, I cut them into 3-4" sections for chicken and noodles. I do not cook them long for th. i leave them long for spaghetti/etc. but not for this or for beef and noodles.


----------



## MO_cows

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Gotta ask, what's a tuna pie? Recipe maybe?


It is one of the Bisquick impossible pies, it was for seafood and I subbed tuna. It was good so kept making it. 

2 cans tuna, drained
2 green onions sliced thin(sub diced onion if that's what you have)
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
4 oz cream cheese, cubed

Grease 9 inch pie pan, sprinkle these ingredients around the bottom.

Mix up
4 eggs
1 cup Bisquick
2 cups milk

Pour gently into the pie pan, bake at 400 for 40 minutes or until set. Let stand for a few minutes before cutting.

I like to sprinkle some dill and pepper in the first mix, too.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> It is one of the Bisquick impossible pies, it was for seafood and I subbed tuna. It was good so kept making it.
> 
> 2 cans tuna, drained
> 2 green onions sliced thin(sub diced onion if that's what you have)
> 1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 4 oz cream cheese, cubed
> 
> Grease 9 inch pie pan, sprinkle these ingredients around the bottom.
> 
> Mix up
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup Bisquick
> 2 cups milk
> 
> Pour gently into the pie pan, bake at 400 for 40 minutes or until set. Let stand for a few minutes before cutting.
> 
> I like to sprinkle some dill and pepper in the first mix, too.


Thank you so much! Sounds yummy, going to give it a try!


----------



## Oregon1986

I made chicken parmesan,green salad and cantaloupe


----------



## LT2108

Oregon1986 said:


> I made chicken parmesan,green salad and cantaloupe


my favorite meal, where is mine ?


----------



## Oregon1986

LT2108 said:


> my favorite meal, where is mine ?


In my kid's belly's,lol


----------



## Bob M.

am just having leftovers for dinner, but today I seen my salad shooter(It isnt one of those lame ones you hand turn it is motorized) got it as a gift and never used it, its the salad spinner plus, and for some odd reason just felt like looking at it, and when i did I seen it had a extra 'cone' for making rippled potato chips.....well...I wondered how it worked so took the thing out of the box and got to making chips. the thing actually works really well. not like using my mandolin is hard, but this is just easier. I peel my potatoes first, you dont have to, but I do, and it cuts seriously perfectly thick/thin wavy potato slices. so i soaked them in water to remove the starch, then drained and put them in cold water with a little white vinegar (People often don;t know he trick to potato chips...this is one of them imo. it makes the chips crispy) and let them soak for like a hour as my oil was heating up/etc. I then drain and make sure i dry the potatoes off as much as possible (This is another trick to fries and chips, the more dry they are the crispier they will be. then i deep fried the suckers in semi small batches, but it doesn't take a lot to make a serving of potato chips for me. usually around 300F or so, because i like them light colored. 
I do not like them brown I like them blondish, and as they were cooking I put some salt in my spice grinder and finely ground kosher salt into salt powder (This is the other trick to potato chips and french fries actually, super fine salt adheres to the chips better.) dumped them out on a rack and they were done. super great...I've had this salad shooter probably 2 yrs now...sort of sad I never used it. will a lot more now I think, it really is so simple to use and also easy to clean. and I like just pushing the button and it doing everything for me pretty much.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork steaks tonight. They were big so just a veggie blend on the side was enough.


----------



## D-BOONE

Smoked chicken leg quarters ,home fries biscuits and mushroom gravy and dessert banana pudding & nilla wafers


----------



## Evons hubby

Last week I put on a pot of pinto beans, Monday I used the last of them to fix a pot of chili, Wednesday I added pasta to stretch it a bit further. Today I finished that off. Thinking about spaghetti tommorow. Doubt I can stretch that into a weeks menus though.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper is chicken tortilla soup. There is some mint cookies and cream ice cream in the freezer that is waiting to be served for dessert. 

This is how I made the chicken tortilla soup. 

Chicken Tortilla Soup

1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups chicken broth
1 cup milk
8 oz. Velveeta process cheese food - cubed (either regular for a milder soup, or mexican velveeta or pepper jack velveeta for some more flavor).
10 oz. can RoTel tomatoes and chilies (do not drain)
1 15.5 oz. can yellow or white hominy (rinsed and drained)
1 15.25 oz. can black beans (rinsed and drained)
2 cups cooked, shredded chicken (I shred a rotisserie chicken - it is more than 2 cups, but.....)
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. chili powder
salt and fresh ground pepper – to taste
Tortilla strips or chips (I usually use Mission brand, but homemade chips/strips can be made by frying up some flour tortilla shells that are cut to size as well)
shredded Colby Jack cheese OR Mexican blend cheese – as needed
Sour cream - as needed

-In a pot, melt butter over medium heat. Stir in flour and cook, stirring often, for 3 minutes.
-Slowly whisk in small amounts of chicken broth at a time, then whisk in milk.
-Reduce heat to low and stir in Velveeta cubes; stir until melted.
-Stir in RoTel, hominy, black beans, chicken, and spices.
-Once soup is heated through, it is ready to serve.
-Spoon soup into a bowl, add a handful of shredded cheese, then spoon more soup over the cheese. Add tortilla chips/strips over top. Add a dollop of sour cream if desired (I do). Repeat for remaining servings.

Notes: As a substitute for RoTel, you can use 1 1/2 cups of salsa. Spiciness can be easily adjusted by using spicy RoTel or salsa and/or adding cayenne pepper to the soup.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've been tired and achy for the last two days so it's Mr. Pixie's favorite meal: one pot goulash.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WANTS TO HAVE MORE ROAST BEEF WITH GRAVY, POTATOES & CARROTS. I HAVE A TINY PIE IN THE OVEN. THREE MEALS TODAY & ALL FROM LEFTOVERS INCLUDIDNG PEACH BLUEBERRY PIE. TOMORROW WILL MOST LIKELY BE MORE PORK WITH FRIED POTATOES & ONIONS, PINTO BEANS FROM A CAN & SMALL SALAD.TRYING TO KEEP USING IT UP & NOT BUYING MORE GROCERIES UNLESS WE ARE OUT OF SOMETHING VITAL.


----------



## pixiedoodle

it snowed about 7 or 8" here last nite so that makes us both hungry for a pot of veg soup...what my mother called stew. even tho we have other options already cooked & ready t eat in the fridge, it's just not the same as pot of "stew" on a cold snowy day! still have half of the small pie left from yest so that will be good too. 
hope this beautiful "winter wonderland" will last for the day & then be gone tomorrow... beautiful this morning but will sure be a cold mess by evening when the football game is going & lots of traffic. 
beautiful being on the inside looking out but BURRRR!!!


----------



## no really

Tonight is venison chili, cornbread and whatever dessert my SIL brings. We're having a girls night complete with movies and junk food.


----------



## alida

I have a package of chicken breasts defrosting right now. Some I'll mix with yogurt and tandoori paste,then bake in a hot oven. The rest I'm not sure about right now, maybe a "sheet pan" recipe with sweet potatos, onion and rosemary. My goal at the moment is to use up what's in my freezer and and make meals for 4 servings, two to eat in the next couple days, and two for the freezer.


----------



## MO_cows

Yesterday was a long one, ended with driving home 40 miles in a snowstorm. DH had brought in a Papa Murphy's pizza for dinner. Remind me to hug that man!

Tonight, meat loaf. Corn pudding and a green bean salad for sides.


----------



## D-BOONE

fresh smoked porkchops corn peas and peppers in butter ,fried taters and for dessert double fudge chocolate cake with homemade maple flavored whipped cream for icing.


----------



## LT2108

going out to eat tonight with the family, so nothing cooking in the kitchen tonight


----------



## Bob M.

Made personal pan BLT pizza tonight, tons of bacon, tomato, shredded lettuce, mozz cheese sauce, basil,mayo, on homemade super thin dough that is fried and crispy in a 13" cast iron skillet....was it good? oh yes it was.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was drunken noodles at a Thai place for Mr. Pixie's work holiday party. The food was meh.

Tonight is grilled ginormous pork chops, whole mushrooms sauteed in garlic and white wine, mixed greens, and a veggie.


----------



## Bob M.

Well, if all goes as planned tonight I will be making Spanakopita for dinner with filo dough,ricotta,feta,bell pepper,etc,etc.... I do love me some Spanakopita. have to only make one full pie at a time so I don't eat two or three of them, cause I so would...ya it would take more than one meal, but it'd get done far too fast for my health.


----------



## doozie

I have something in the house we almost never buy, TV dinners. 4 nights worth. 
My plans to cook and freeze make ahead casseroles all week have been sidetracked until next week due to many reasons. Blech....


----------



## GTX63

Yesterday was porks chops smothered in peppers and onions, flipped every minute till golden brown in a cast iron skillet.
Mashed potatoes with onion gravy, cauliflower and broccoli with a sprinkle of parmesan, and some fluffy dinner rolls.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef liver 'n' onions, mashed taters, green beans, biscuits, rhubarb coffee cake, tea.


----------



## Oregon1986

Husband is taking me on a date night tonight,well us and our 3rd wheel Everett lol. Our 4 year old goes everywhere we do


----------



## roadless

Did some meal prep today.
Cooked a batch of chicken thighs, sweet potatoes with kale, a batch of eggroll in a bowl, fried up some chicken sausage and will make a crustless quiche soon.
It makes my work week much easier to have prepared food.


----------



## MO_cows

Grafton County Couple said:


> Beef liver 'n' onions, mashed taters, green beans, biscuits, rhubarb coffee cake, tea.


Ya had me right up to the rhubarb! Never acquired the taste. But liver n onions is good stuff once in a while.

Our meat loaf dinner got held over til tonight. DH went to a friend's to watch the playoff game yesterday so didn't cook it then. Turned out to be the right call, he didn't drag in til 10 pm and they had fed him chili.


----------



## Bob M.

went to the store this morning, and seen ham was on sale, .78/lb for shank, and they also had pork shoulder for .87/lb (Which is um pack)super cheap these days.....so...got three packs (They come in two/vacuum) as I use them for ground pork, sausage,pork steaks, roasts/etc. , but I got home and was like...omg...what am I going to do with all this now? I mean I don;t eat a full ham, and it just isn;t as good sliced for lunchmeat or in general once you freeze it I found, like repackage it in smaller portions....so I just got done doing something I havent done in about a year......I made 6 lbs of spam....yep, ground some of the pork up, some of the ham up, added some water, corn starch, sugar, tender quick salt, kosher salt, packed it all together in a bread pan, and set her to cooking at 200f for a few hours. the stuff is great imo. Not sure what it is about it, but I like spam every once in awhile.

while that was cooking I got to cutting the rest of the shoulders up, packaging the pork steaks and roasts, and the rest is in the freezer firming up so I can cube it, and grind it, and get to making some sausage, and having ground pork for pot stickers, pork eggrolls, adding to meatloaf or meatballs or whatever else. I get me my use out of pork, thats for sure.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to sear lamb leg steaks on the grill and finish them in the oven with a bit of butter, saute green beans, and a bed of mixed greens.


----------



## doozie

I managed to make Split pea and Ham soup for tomorrow's lunch or dinner with sandwiches, I do like it to meld the soup flavors overnight. 

I'm trying something new to us, a Chicken Cordon Bleu casserole tonight using Chicken breast chunks, ham, Swiss cheese and cream of chicken soup with seasonings with a topping that uses stuffing mix, super easy to put together, sounds interesting. 

Hitting those TV dinners for the rest of the week though.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I haven't had a TV dinner in years, but I will have a Bertolli meal in a bag or two (or something similar) in the freezer for nights I can't cook. 

What brand/kind did you buy?


----------



## doozie

Irish Pixie said:


> I haven't had a TV dinner in years, but I will have a Bertolli meal in a bag or two (or something similar) in the freezer for nights I can't cook.
> 
> What brand/kind did you buy?


Single servings, Marie Calenders, pot pies (can't go wrong there, but search for the meat) and whatever looked good to Husband at the time.
I think I picked up some Stouffer's items for myself.

We rarely even go down that aisle at the store.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Single servings, Marie Calenders, pot pies (can't go wrong there, but search for the meat) and whatever looked good to Husband at the time.
> I think I picked up some Stouffer's items for myself.
> 
> We rarely even go down that aisle at the store.


I love frozen pot pies, and Marie Calendars are the best. I'll pick one up for myself now and again, but Mr. Pixie can't eat them. Apparently he lived on the really cheap ones in college, those and box mac n cheese.


----------



## happy hermits

We had giant pork chops and two turkey drumsticks roasted red whit and blue potatoes and fried snow peas and wild mushrooms. Everything from our freezer or cold room.


----------



## Bob M.

Pot pie is awesome, though I always makie my own, not that I dislike those small ones, when they used to make them in the tins, I just won;t buy them above .50 ea. and even that is expensive for what they are, but I've saved the tins and use them to make my own and freeze them, though don't have any made currently.
I used to make chicken pot pies with the normal veggies,chicken and corn stock/starch gravy, but a friend of mine had me over for dinner once and she put ream cheese in it. it really tasted good, so I often do that now. 

here's part of one of 'spams'I goofed by not letting the ground meat and liquid sit over night like i should of, plus I didn;t pack it down ine bread mold. you really have to get all those pockets/etc. out of it, and weigh it down even after cooking. .tastes great, or as good as spam is going to taste, but it doesn't have that 'smoother' texture to it, like it would of if I let it sit. I also make this and stuff it into a smooth sided large mouth jar and pressure can it for 90 mins and can it. but didn't do that today. I still have plenty of ham and pork though,probably will at least do a few tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making our favorite cheat food today- bacon mac n cheese, with pepper jack, swiss, and a bit of shredded Parmesan for sharpness. I intend to eat myself silly on it, and so will Mr. Pixie. I'll add a bit of mixed greens too.


----------



## Clem

I put a 9 pound pork butt in the big crockpot Sunday, and mixed up a quart of my own recipe barbecue sauce. After the pork was done, I cooled it, trimmed off the fat and took all the fat and about half the lean and put it aside for the dogs. Put the rest of the pork and some barbecue sauce in the little crockpot on the "keep warm" setting, so the BBQ sauce flavor could permeate the meat. Yesterday made a couple loaves of sourdough bread. One to start on before it even got cool, and one to put in the freezer. After I started on the first one, I decided I'd probably be ready for the second one before it could start drying out so didn't bother freezing it. I'm all set for the week.


----------



## Bob M.

Clem said:


> I put a 9 pound pork butt in the big crockpot Sunday, and mixed up a quart of my own recipe barbecue sauce.


"I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny"


----------



## happy hermits

I have been cooking spaghetti sauce down on the wood stove and canning it. I froze a ton of peeled tomatoes in two gallon bags over the summer. Today I started making Ravolis for the freezer with the goats milk ricotta. That's what we had and tossed salad. When I have milk in the summer I do not want to mess with for anything else I make ricotta and freeze it.Then every winter I make raviolis hundreds of them. My my am I popular then I barter with my family with them. Sadie if you help trim the goats feet I will give you raviolis and sauce. What time mom.


----------



## MO_cows

Tomato soup and grilled cheese. The soup is homemade with tomato puree I froze back in garden glut times. Also made a couple of cheese quesadillas to get rid of some extra flour tortillas that had been hanging around long enough.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing seasoned, bone in chicken thighs and root veggies on a sheet pan tonight.


----------



## Ziptie

happy hermits said:


> I have been cooking spaghetti sauce down on the wood stove and canning it. I froze a ton of peeled tomatoes in two gallon bags over the summer. Today I started making Ravolis for the freezer with the goats milk ricotta. That's what we had and tossed salad. When I have milk in the summer I do not want to mess with for anything else I make ricotta and freeze it.Then every winter I make raviolis hundreds of them. My my am I popular then I barter with my family with them. Sadie if you help trim the goats feet I will give you raviolis and sauce. What time mom.



Curious what your recipe is. I make the ravioli the same with our goats milk, but the filling is rather meh. Kids have been bugging me to get on making it, but today is canning all the liver,kidneys, ect from all the animals we have butchered last year. I strongly dislike doing this...the smell(that is why I am on here typing...procrastination ).


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we are having pulled pork sandwiches and slaw. I just got done rubbing the meat with a dry rub


----------



## happy hermits

Ziptie I just make it as I go today I used eggs always eggs, basil, black pepper, garlic powder, salt, thyme, Monterey jack cheese, goat parm cheese for the filling. We always try a few and right on the bags in the freezer. Good, way good , great one time I got a perfect dang I wish I wrote that one down. I know you are probably frustrated I do not have recipes, Someday I will figure the amounts out . My recipes are a list of spices usually it says some or a lot or a little .My daughter is the only one that can cook from them . Every year I say I will do better. I hope it helps.


----------



## Ziptie

happy hermits said:


> Ziptie I just make it as I go today I used eggs always eggs, basil, black pepper, garlic powder, salt, thyme, Monterey jack cheese, goat parm cheese for the filling. We always try a few and right on the bags in the freezer. Good, way good , great one time I got a perfect dang I wish I wrote that one down. I know you are probably frustrated I do not have recipes, Someday I will figure the amounts out . My recipes are a list of spices usually it says some or a lot or a little .My daughter is the only one that can cook from them . Every year I say I will do better. I hope it helps.


That is about what I put in. Except I use cheddar cheese or goat mozzarella. I would really like to try my hand at parmezan as I really miss that, but I would have to have a small separate fridge to cure that in. Though thinking about it again I don't think I add any garlic powder, maybe that is my missing ingredient. Thanks for the info...still have not started canning yet...better go do it now.


----------



## pixiedoodle

penne with winter squash sauce, fresh vegs & fruit. i cooked all day but not sure what all i made. for tom. 2 soups to choose from & side salad & a turkey sandwich. seems like i cooked all day... oh , yes i made carrot cream soup for tom. we'll have small salad & pumpkin pie cake for something sweet.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to make a grocery run tonight so picked up California rolls at the sushi case for dinner.

Tomorrow night, making Creole baked fish. Usually serve it over rice, this time it will be cauliflower rice and we'll see what the peanut gallery thinks about that. Also got some nice stew meat, a pot of beef stew is coming up. And got the bag of beans for 15 bean soup. Love that in cold weather, and it will put the ham shanks off our hog to good use. Trying to lighten up our dinners but it is harder to do in cold weather when you crave hearty food.


----------



## alida

I got home from work at 9:30 pm, way too late to eat dinner. I did have one avocado and one tomato that needed to be used up, so I sliced both of them up, added a few black olives to the same bowl and ate that. It worked.

After reading some of the meals everyone is making this week, I've also hauled a blade roast out of the freezer and will make a pot roast with it this weekend. When I was last at Costco I bought a large container of mixed dried mushrooms. I think I'll add a handful in with the roast and see what happens. I may need a bit more liquid than normal,those mushrooms do soak up a lot of liquid when they're reconstituted.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I ENDED UP WITH A FAIR SIZE POT OF CREAMY CARROT/POTATO SOUP. TURNED OUT REALLY GOOD & NEW TO ME RECIPE. WILL HAVE A SMALL BOWL OF THAT WITH BURGERS MIXED WITH ONION & RED BELL PEPPERS & TINY SALAD TONITE. STILL HAVE PUMPKIN PIE CAKE FOR EVENING TREAT BUT THE REST MAY GO INTO THE FRZR.


----------



## happy hermits

I am taking a page from pixiedoodles book I am making seasoned turkey thighs and root veggies roasted. If I eat any more sauce or pasta right now I will loose my mind.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Oven roasted turkey, taters, carrots, onions, gravy & some other added goodies.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was spaghetti with sauce and garlic bread. A simple salad on the side.

Wednesday night was the busy night, so some smoked brisket, pulled chicken, green beans, tater salad, mac and cheese, and corn bread followed me home from the local BBQ place.

Tuesday, I made swedish meatballs and also did the sauce different than I usually do. The sauce/gravy was quite tasty. I took some leftovers to work on Wednesday for lunch, and had a coworker try them and he commented he like the sauce/gravy so much that he could just eat it by the spoonful.


----------



## Bob M.

sniper69 said:


> Tuesday, I made swedish meatballs and also did the sauce different than I usually do. The sauce/gravy was quite tasty.


Now that is funny... I made something different than I normally do..what was different you ask? oh this time it was quite tasty....

I just roasted a sirloin tip, nothing fancy, but it was good.


----------



## Oregon1986

Bob M. said:


> Now that is funny... I made something different than I normally do..what was different you ask? oh this time it was quite tasty....
> 
> I just roasted a sirloin tip, nothing fancy, but it was good.
> 
> View attachment 73866


get in my belly!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking about shrimp Veracruz, over veggie pasta. I ate the most delightful and delicious burger for lunch yesterday, and now must atone for my sin.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE ONION & ORNAGE BELL PEPPER BURGERS YEST TO SERVE WITH OVEN FRIES & CARROT POTATO CREAM SOUP. ALL WENT WELL & A COUPLE OF BURGERS & SOUP LEFT OVER. LOOKS LIKE MAYBE MORE OF THE SAME MAYBE TONITE BUT WITH SALAD IN PLACE OF THE CREAMED CARROT POTATO SOUP. THERE'S A BIT OF FRESH SIDE SALAD MAKINGS TOO & A PIECE OR 2 OF CAKE IN THE FRIDGE. 
GOING TO GET REALLY COLD & SNOWY AGAIN OVER NIGHT OR TOM. WE WILL DEF. BE STAYING IN & ENJOYING WARM COMFORT FOODS & SOME HOT WASSIL LEFT OVER IN THE FRZR.


----------



## Ziptie

Bob M. said:


> Now that is funny... I made something different than I normally do..what was different you ask? oh this time it was quite tasty....
> 
> I just roasted a sirloin tip, nothing fancy, but it was good.
> 
> View attachment 73866


uhmm...you forgot to cook it first.


----------



## Crikket

I'm thinking shepherds pie for tonight! I have a bit of stew left over and will just add more peas, corn & carrots, throw it in a shell and plop some mashed potatoes on top! Annd now I'm really hungry!


----------



## Elevenpoint

White chili, going to cut the quarters off the chickens for cast iron skillet fried chicken and boil both the birds for stock for the chili. Cold, rain, snow, and ice is good for white chili and cornbread.
That's tomorrow, tonight big fat fresh ground chuck from the butcher shop for cheeseburgers.


----------



## happy hermits

Lazy night sick of cooking. We had grilled cheese with swiss and munster and cranberry cider jelly. Opened a jar of ham and bean soup.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm putting a ginormous London broil roast in the crockpot, pouring two packages of brown gravy mix on top, along with a bunch of sliced onions, some tiny potatoes, and let it cook all day. The last hour or so I'll add a head of chopped broccoli. That will be supper tonight, and can easily be heated on the wood stove if the power goes out.


----------



## Bob M.

Well, my cremini/white button mushrooms were begging me to harvest them, as well as a few clusters of blue oysters... and what does that mean? well a hecka good egg scramble this morning, for sure...but cream of mushroom soup...which I just got done making and am currently shoving in my face.....may have it for dinner also or may make something else. not sure yet.

next few days looks like i will be having stuffed portabella caps.

p.s. I usually tell people this because I run into them who do not know, but white button/cremini/portabella mushrooms are all the same mushroom. _Agaricus bisporus. So many people think they are different, but no, they are not. white are grown without light, cremini and portabella are with light which is what turns them brown, and when cremini fully develop, their caps open up and that is what makes them portabella.
This all started as a marketing trick actually, when growers decades ago realized white buttons,which every one referred to as a 'common' mushroom wasn't selling as well as ones that were actually 'flawed' by accidentally allowing sunlight in. so they just started calling them by a new and exciting name, baby bella's and portabella's. it worked, but they are the same mushrooms really. _


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken parmesan tonight with whole wheat angel hair and a green salad.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Last night was spaghetti with sauce and garlic bread. A simple salad on the side.
> 
> *Wednesday night was the busy night, so some smoked brisket, pulled chicken, green beans, tater salad, mac and cheese, and corn bread followed me home from the local BBQ place.*
> .


I love it when well cooked meals follow me home from work. Doesn't happen often though. I was out today and was treated to a excellent lunch of cheese/potato perogies with sides of fried onion and bacon cooked together,red cabbage and sour cream. 

Tomorrow I'm staying in and cooking a pot roast with mushrooms. If the gravy is good, I suspect I'm going to make some french fries. I love gravy on fries.


----------



## LT2108

bbq pulled pork with French fries


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Andrew Zimmern's An Easy "Sort of Italian" Wedding Soup again. It's that good. And I can make it on the wood stove if the power goes out.


----------



## MO_cows

Had some bananas that were getting over ripe so made banana oatmeal muffins for breakfast. They came out extra good, I think my homemade run vanilla kicked up the flavor.

Making beef stew today. Temp is in the teens today so a pot of simmering stew should be true comfort food.

This evening is the big football game, will have to come up with some snacks for that. Go Chiefs!


----------



## pixiedoodle

NO COOKING, JUST REHEATING TODAY. GOT SEVERAL SOUPS IN THE FRIDGE & SOME COOKED MEATS SO DH CAN PICK & CHOOSE WHAT HE WANTS WHILE THE BIG GAME IS ON.
I MADE 18 WAFFLES EARLIER IN THE WEEK & FROZE THEM BUT DH EATS ONE EVERYDAY... EASY FOR HIM & NO BREAKFAST MESS FOR ME TO COOOK OR CLEAN UP. 
EVERYONES MEALS SOUND SO GOOD!
BITTER COLD HERE IN KC AREA. GOOD DAY TO STAY INSIDE & WATCH THE GAME.... IF YOU WATCH FOOTBALL.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, baked potatoes, peas , applesauce. Maybe brownies for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is home due to working double (plus) shifts over the weekend. So, he's grilling ginormous bone-in prime rib steaks that we hit a deal on before Christmas. I'm not sure of the sides yet, but mine will be over mixed greens. Maybe roasted green beans with garlic and Asiago cheese.


----------



## Clem

Just saw that my last year's onions are starting to sprout. That happened to a few, a couple weeks back, I used them, but it's happening again. So, onions pulled in late June, and expiration date seems to be first of the year, more or less 6-7 months. Last year, some made it 10 months, but today(if I don't get tied up with other stuff) I'll slice them all, cut up a dozen or so garlic, and dig out a couple pounds of sausage from the freezer, along with 1/4 of a Trinidad Scorpion, put it all in the big crockpot for 12 hours, and have topping/filling for pizza, lasagna, and calzone. Good week coming up!!! I'll also chop up some garlic to mix in with my dough for pizza, too. I like that garlic sourdough pizza crust!


----------



## Bob M.

Made some thinner french bread a few minutes ago, so tonight I am going to use some of that roast beef I bought in the packages and had frozen, with some of the Au jus from the beef roast I just made the other day to once again make some awesome toasted french dips.......sorta wanna make some for lunch honestly...but I'm holding back..... 
Even though it isn't a typical french dip, I usually also mix up some garlic mayo to put on with the cheese and the mounds of thinly sliced roast beef for the dips...man, gotta stop talking about it, cause now I'm rethinking about making them for lunch too.


----------



## doozie

Oven roasted Turkey breast, mashed potatoes, corn.
I made some nice sub rolls yesterday, so we can have hearty sandwiches with the turkey.

I had to go out this morning so I picked up a sale roast and some pepperocini peppers to make mock Italian beefs in the crock pot, meat falls apart, but the taste is there. That will use up the rest of the rolls tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Bob M.

winter is great for baking isn't it? heats your house and your belly making it a twofer....


----------



## CountryMom22

7 degrees here today and really windy, so chicken soup and corn bread it is. Leftover cookies for dessert.


----------



## Bret

Speed cooking for yesterday--a whole chicken in the pressure cooker with Yukon Gold Potatoes, carrots, celery, salt and pepper. Parted the chicken into four freezer containers for quick meal preps in the days ahead. 

Probably going to be a chicken salad on croissants soon for one...noodles and mashed potatoes for one and other players to be named later.

Tried scalloped oysters with canned oysters, cracker crumbs, milk and butter, sale and pepper. Sampled good. Froze four containers.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, ham steak seared in the cast iron skillet. With fresh broccoli, steamed and buttered. And green salad.


----------



## D-BOONE

Beef and tators with a package of pot roast seasoning in the pressure cooker and fresh pan of biscuits with cow butter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is date lunch with Mr. Pixie, but tonight we'll grill tuna steaks and something for sides.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Homemade pizzas & a movie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

going to be cold & snowy again the next few days. sounds like a great time for some sort of good hot soup ..maybe something new to us...maybe our garden tomato soup with other vegs added & served with spicy grilled cheese and ham sandwiches..


----------



## MO_cows

Fish tacos tonight. Had bought corn tortillas, the darn things were defective. Touch them and they split. Couldn't even heat them up in the cast iron skillet like usual because they fell apart on the flip!


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Fish tacos tonight. Had bought corn tortillas, the darn things were defective. Touch them and they split. Couldn't even heat them up in the cast iron skillet like usual because they fell apart on the flip!


Sounds like someone forgot the shortening when making them. Don't think I'd buy that brand again.


----------



## Evons hubby

I had leftovers that started out as spaghetti sauce last week. I can't make a little bit! So after the noodles were gone my Yvonne made fried cabbage with the leftover sauce. Yummy stuff right there. Together with a tossed salad made a really good supper. I still have one bowl left, will have it for lunch tomorrow. No clue yet about tommorow night.


----------



## Bret

Speed Chicken Salad from some of the weekends pressure cooked chicken on Croissant.

A quarter of the chicken, red grapes, walnut pieces, celery, a dollop each of mayonnaise and plain yogurt, salt and pepper.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Sausage egg roll in a bowl, I have a couple bags of cabbage to use up.


----------



## doozie

Turkey tetrazzini with lots of mushrooms.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover ham, cubed up and put in homemade mac n cheese. The deli drawer yielded Colby jack, parm and swiss, yum. With asparagus plus some canned pineapple slices for Mr I Don't Like Asparagus.


----------



## sniper69

MO_cows said:


> Fish tacos tonight. Had bought corn tortillas, the darn things were defective. Touch them and they split. Couldn't even heat them up in the cast iron skillet like usual because they fell apart on the flip!


So did it change from fish tacos to fish nachos?


----------



## sniper69

Last night, being a busy evening was pizza night for supper. 

On Tuesday, we had country fried steaks, mashed taters, green beans, brussel sprouts, and of course - gravy. I also had that for my Wednesday lunch.

Monday was "Mexican Monday" (a play off taco Tuesday, lol) and we made burritos, tacos, and taco salad for supper.

Sunday was chili and corn bread for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TINY PORK ROAST WITH POTATOES IN THE NESCO FOR DH YESTERDAY EVENING WITH GREEN BEANS. TONITE HE WILL FINSH OFF LAST NITES MEAL. I NEED TO BAKE A CAKE TODAY AS WE ARE OUT OF SWEET TREATS. DON'T HAVE ENOUGH OF ANYTHING ELSE TO MAKE PIE SO LOOKS LIKE IT IS CAKE OF SOME SORT UNLESS I CAN FIND PUDDING IN THE PANTRY. WILL HAVE TO SEE WHAT I CAN FIND TO WORK WITH. TOMORROW SOME JAMBALYA FROM THE FRZR LEFTOVER FROM XMAS. TRYING TO USE UP FROZEN LEFTOVERS. IF LUCKY I MAY FIND SOME HAM IN THE BIG FRZR. HAM & POT. CASSEROLE SOUNDS SORTA GOOD.


----------



## MO_cows

sniper69 said:


> So did it change from fish tacos to fish nachos?


Nope, soft corn tortillas. For some reason the thought of fish nachos makes me go ewwww. But I still like fish tacos. But next time I will get a different brand of tortillas!

Tonight, some London broil steaks. With a new veggie blend - brussel sprouts, butternut squash and onions - that I bought frozen, made to be oven roasted. Hope it's good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Oldest son's girlfriend is coming for dinner tonight, so I'm throwing together a meal of things that she likes, even though I normally wouldn't make these together!

Fried chicken, broccoli, corn and .... garlic bread. With chocolate cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Chicken, sweet taters, green beans, biscuits, pie


----------



## snowlady

Bean soup and homemade whole wheat bread.


----------



## Bret

Near and far we like to eat. Fun to see how it all comes together at each other's table.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I took a package of turkey smoked sausage and sauteed it with a couple sweet onions until browned, added zucchini, asparagus, and mushrooms. I added Zatarain's blackened seasoning and a bit of Slap Yer Mama spice mix, so good.


----------



## Bob M.

Baacon,asperagus,spinach,3 cheeses, peppers, onions, mushroom frittata. some good stuff right there.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

It's been soft foods this week. Mashed potatoes and scrambled eggs is about it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found Neilly's Foods jerk rice and beans mix at Wallyworld, I'll add chicken and a mixed greens side salad.


----------



## IndyDave

Irish Pixie said:


> I found Neilly's Foods *jerk rice *and beans mix at Wallyworld, I'll add chicken and a mixed greens side salad.


Does that work better than polite rice?


----------



## Irish Pixie

IndyDave said:


> Does that work better than polite rice?


I prefer jerk rice to polite rice, but I don't mind a bit of spice.


----------



## doozie

-12 here now so I made banana nut muffins in the oven for the extra warmth in the house this morning. 

Lasagna for dinner tonight.

Whole chicken in the oven for shredded chicken crunch wraps in the air fryer tomorrow.


----------



## IndyDave

doozie said:


> -12 here now so I made banana nut muffins in the oven for the extra warmth in the house this morning.
> 
> Lasagna for dinner tonight.
> 
> Whole chicken in the oven for shredded chicken crunch wraps in the air fryer tomorrow.


Can I come over for dinner?


----------



## Bob M.

Sweet justice...that is what was cooked this morning in my kitchen....
about 2 mos ago, my sister had some business in the area, and decided to stay over. While she was here she mentioned she liked having eggos on hand and often just had a few of those in the morning. So, I pulled out the waffle iron and made waffles for breakfast. during which, she remarked how she liked them, but she liked the eggos better. Well, she went home and sent me a box of eggos, which I tried, and they were not bad, but really just a waffle it seemed with more egg, and maybe sugar. I mentioned this to her on the phone, and she was like "Oh no, I've tried that, and it just doesn't come out the same" the standard waffle is like 1 egg /1cp cup of flour, 3/4 cup milk, 1/2 T brown sugar,2 tsp baking powder and 1/4 cup oil with a little salt. So, she stayed over last night to go somewhere this morning and yesterday, I made the same recipe but put in 2 eggs, about 1 T brown sugar, and a little more oil, cooked up a batch, separated them into segments, and stuck them into the eggo box she sent me and froze them. and fed them to her. She's eating them and tells me how she loves them, and they are just so easy to make (Putting them in the toaster to reheat them) and regular ones just don't taste the same to her anymore....so ya...I drop the hammer on her....."Well, funny you should say that, because I made these yesterday, and it probably cost less than .25. "You didn't make these....".."Oh I yes I did...thats the box from the ones you sent me a few months ago, the rest of them are in the freezer right here" , as I pull them out and show her. 
ya.....really not hard to make your own frickin food....
Tonight I am making Pot Pie for dinner, have meant to make it the last 2 days but just didn't...but gonna do it tonight...


----------



## snowlady

DD got me a 3 month subscription to Hello Fresh. Last one was delivered yesterday so tonight it’s either gemelli pasta with mushrooms and Parmesan or meatloaf. They send everything you need to make 2 meals for 2. Lunch was leftover bean soup. I made black raspberry cobbler this morning.


----------



## Bob M.

Still haven't gotten together the pot pie...keep telling myself plenty of time...haha...but did end up making some sausage. store had what they called pork chops on sale for .78/lb, but were really pork steaks....don't like them lying frankly, and of course they put the actual pork chops on top to make it look like they were pork chops...but its ok, got some nice chops off the top of each package, bought a few packages, and used the rest to make me some sausage at .78/lb, and I'd rather have some nice fatty pork steaks for that than chops.
Two different types of sausage here really the left is a german style brat more or less, the right is a light fennel italian. both with light heat. I made them different this time, and honestly from the test pieces i cooked and ate, I think i like this technique way better. I've done it before but not to the extent i did this time, and that is not use my meat grinder...but instead semi freeze the meat and use my food processor with the blade attachment (so here you go people who do not have meat grinders, but have food processors....it isn;t that hard honestly to do...though I do have a casing stuffer so that does make short work of it.). Like i said i've done it before, but I stopped the processing too early. this time i did it until it was a nice pasty blend. it has a better texture i think I've been making sausage for golly 20+ years now, and was always satisfied perfectly fine with using my meat grinder...but I believe I like this better, at least for this style o sausage...not going to do this to make any cured meats or anything of course.


----------



## nehimama

Tonight we're having sauteed cabbage with brats and perogies - one pot meal.


----------



## arnie

pinto beans ,cornbread and pork tenderlion


----------



## Irish Pixie

snowlady said:


> DD got me a 3 month subscription to Hello Fresh. Last one was delivered yesterday so tonight it’s either gemelli pasta with mushrooms and Parmesan or meatloaf. They send everything you need to make 2 meals for 2. Lunch was leftover bean soup. I made black raspberry cobbler this morning.


My daughter ended up with two Hello Fresh meals that her husband didn't want to try, so she gifted them to us. They were really good.


----------



## MO_cows

Sausage n shrimp jambalaya tonight. Didn't quite have the guts to use cauliflower rice in place of real rice. And some cornbread sure would have been good with it but in the interest of carb control I let it go.


----------



## Bob M.

Irish Pixie said:


> My daughter ended up with two Hello Fresh meals that her husband didn't want to try, so she gifted them to us. They were really good.


They are good, the girl I am going out with now, uses their service. comes out to like $6/$7 per serving and its a meal for two, so like $12-$14/meal/ I am pretty sure I like them more than I would if she actually cooked honestly, but I can do way better for a $12-$14 meal for two honestly, they do simple jacked up versions of like burgers and stuff. fairly creative, and flavorful, but relatively easy and simple. and guess they allow you to pick a certain number of meals/week or something. I mean $6 gets you a whole roasted chicken, and you can buy multiple lbs of ground beef for $12-$14, but hey...why not?


----------



## snowlady

Well, it was meatloaf, roasted potatoes and carrots. Another good meal. I swear if they weren’t this expensive, I’d have them send meals every week. I’m not good at cooking without a recipe so these are perfect. I’ve saved the recipe cards so I can remake the meals


----------



## Oregon1986

We had beef stew and bread


----------



## Bob M.

Well, I made the pot pie, sort of. I ended up using a 2.5" deep casserole dish, so it is really a pot casserole I guess....haha.
But seriously, it was the best pot pie I've made I think, and I made it differently. The roasted chicken I made, had decent aspice from it. So...the things I did that I think make the difference are thus, if you do not make it like this, give it some consideration perhaps.: 1) I used a bag if frozen mixed vegetables, in it was green beans, corn, carrots and peas, but I removed most of the carrots, because they just put too many in it. left a little less than about how much green beans there was. I added in some celery of course, and diced onions. 2)I used the aspic and I also added in half a can of campbells cream of chicken soup, that was my salt, but it also added flavor, and then about 1/2cup milk perhaps. 3)I made my crust with butter flavored crisco. 4)I added half a brick of cream cheese into it. I won;t make it without cream cheese again, super flavorful.
otherwise it was fairly standard, pr sauteed the veggies, pre cook the onions until translucent in a bit of butter, which was about 1/2 cup before cooking, about 2 cups veggies.added in the milk,aspic,some more thickening flour, pepper, onions, cream cheese,cooked it and made it thicken for the gravy/sauce.Tasted it and knew I was on point....rolled out my crust dough, lined the casserole dish, preheated the oven to 350f, added the cooked chicken breast just to mix it, was about 2 cups of diced chicken. poured it into the dish, rolled out the top and put it on and crimped it against the edge of the dish, cut the slits in it and stuck it in the oven for 50 mins. It worked quite well. I was never one to put cream cheese in my pot pies. nor use cream of chicken soup, but it works. I didn't put potatoes in it this time either, sometimes I do that.

I have some of the raw crust left over, so tomorrow for lunch I think I will take some breakfast pork sausage I made, make some gravy and make a sort of biscuit and gravy pot pie. luv me some biscuits and gravy. no reason it shouldnt work out fine.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is home this weekend, so I'm making pesto pizza with fresh mozzarella.


----------



## sniper69

Thursday for supper was chili cheese dogs (beef hot dogs with onions, cheese, and Rudy's beef hot dog chili on top) with some tater tots on the side (I covered those with chili and cheese too). We had fresh fruit and veggies on the side. (here is a link to Rudy's website if anyone is interested http://www.rudyshotdog.com/ - that is to the restaurant, but there is a link on the site to the online store. I buy cans of their hot dog chili at my local Meijer, and it can be ordered through their site - - as I'm not driving 3 hours for hotdogs, lol). Also my wife made some banana bread with some bananas that were getting over ripe.

Friday evening was a lighter meal - a nice ceasar salad.

I'm still trying to decide what to make for lunch and supper today. With snow flakes in the air - it will be something warm and comforting.


----------



## doozie

Last night I tried something new to us. 
Mr Food Cheesy potato tot chicken.
Basically thawed and crumbled tots with shredded cheese breading on boneless skinless chicken breasts.

It sounded odd to me, but looked so good on TV, and it's a do again here now. Yum!

No plans for dinner tonight, leftovers or eggs probably.


----------



## GTX63

Today I'll be breading some deer back strap with baked potatoes and peas and carrots and rolls with honey butter.
Fresh banana bread just came out of the oven.

Dog is getting a freezer burnt deer roast that just went into the pressure cooker. He is pretending to sleep in the kitchen just below the pot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Brunch soon, and for supper grilled lamb steak, sauteed whole mushrooms in a white wine sauce, and maybe grilled asparagus.


----------



## Grey Mare

Oh that sounds good Pixie...i have some asparagus that we need to use soon. Wish I could eat lamb but never have been able to, I get really sick.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LOTS OF GOOD LEFTOVERS WE ARE WORKING ON & MAYBE TOM I WILL FIX SOME PORK CHOPS FOR DH. WE WERE DOWN TO AN EMPTY FRIDGE SO WE SHOPPED 3 PLACES YESTERDAY & TODAY. WE SHOULD BE GOOD FOR ABOUT 3 WKS UNLESS WE NEED BATHROOM SUPPLIES FROM SAMS CLUB. GOT IT ALL DIVIED UP & INTO THE FRZR. GOING TO MAKE MORE SOUP THIS WEEK TOO. 
EVERYONES MEALS SOUND GREAT


----------



## Bob M.

Think I'm in the mood for some potato sop tonight. I am leery though because I have a bunch of turkey parts, back,thorax,etc....and not sure how it is going to be if I use turkey broth instead of chicken......ya...warning lights are sort of going off in my head here....maybe I should switch it to a mushroom soup? hmmm....maybe a chinese hot and sour soup? they do traditionally use turkey broth for it I think, though I do not have wood ear, I do have oyster mushrooms......maybe that is the way I will go.....


yep...its been decided. off to the store to get me some extra firm tofu for hot and sour soup. Not like I keep that crap on hand...pretty much the only thing I'd ever use it for is this. should be a good pairing with the sort of sweet turkey broth.


----------



## happy hermits

Today we had baked bone in chicken breast, Mashed potatoes, cooked carrots and pineapple cherry crisp.


----------



## sniper69

Today's supper was baked ziti with some fresh baked french bread on the side. Also there was salad for those that wanted it.

I also made most of tomorrow's supper tonight. For tomorrow the sloppy joe meat is already made and ready to reheat. That will make it easier - especially since I get out of work, come home and have about 40 minutes to eat, just to have to leave again to help with setting up the pinewood derby track for scouts. It makes for a busy evening, but is worth it.


----------



## snowlady

Funeral dinner at church. Nothing beats a church lady potluck!


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight my Yvonne made us some great goulash with French bread and salad. Had the kids over for Sunday supper and had a really good time.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight - meat loaf, beets, rice pilaf, apple crisp.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SANDWICH ,& HOT SOUP FOR MYSELF, BURGER & SALAD FOR DH. CC COOKIES FOR SWEET TREAT MADE LAST FRIDAY.


----------



## snowlady

Made cappuccino muffins this morning. Hamburgers with mushrooms and onions for supper. Probably a salad as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a sheet pan of split chicken breasts (they are huge!) brushed with a mix of maple syrup, Dijon mustard, and rosemary) along with a bit of butter, butternut squash and brussel spouts. It's good.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight with pan fried sweet potatoes and green beans on the side.


----------



## doozie

Chicken leftovers mixed with taco sauce and maybe some cheese on tortillas.
Hot dogs from a local butcher that are more like seasoned sausages on buns shaped from frozen dinner roll dough.

Maybe I'll make some beef barley soup for tomorrow, and some Oatmeal Cookies later today too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

that barley beef soup sounds good. i was thinking about making barely ckn soup. stil working on frozen leftovers from christmas...still have some frozen zesty soup from then. won't go to waste tho & it will be used at aome point. i think i have a pork chop in the fridge so better micro grill it tonite with a yam that has more wrinkles than i do. pretty sure there is an open can of green beans in the fridge too. still have cherry pie to nibble on all week.


----------



## MO_cows

Reaheated 15 bean soup and made cornbread for dinner.

Also cooked off some pork liver for the old dog. His red blood cell count is way low, trying to boost him up and keep him going a while longer.


----------



## Bob M.

Had to log on and tell y'all this,since I was going to post it anyways later....So, I made some hot and sour soup for lunch today, and am eating it, when in walks my GF, and asks what I'm eating, so I Tell her "Hot and sour soup, if you want some there' some on the stove."
"Oh, I don't like that, I just like eggdrop snd won ton"
"Are you sure you don't like it?"
"You always ask that, as if I don't know what I like and you do or something. You don't know me as well as you think you do" (I'm thinking in my head how many times I have asked it and how many times she's admitted she likes what she previously claimed she didn't, but didn't say anything.)
"Well, I know eggdrop soup is your favorite, and you put soy sauce in it.....and I know you like eggs with mushrooms, and you put sriachi sauce on them....That is pretty much what hot and sour soup is.....but ok, your choice.
so I eat, and get sidetracked doing something, then I stop and take my bowl out in to my kitchen...and there she is...eating some of the hot and sour soup....
"This is really good, its my second bowl...." (Thinking in my mind I obviously know her exactly how well as I think I do, and evidently better than she knows herself...<drops mic and walks off stage>
Here's my soup btw. doesn't have the green onions in it yet. It was hot...it was sour...it was shroomy, and tofuey with eggies....made with turkey broth it was some good stuff.


----------



## snowlady

Oven stew for supper. It feels good to have the oven on for 4 hours.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Perfect zero degree food.
Chili, brownies, chocolate chip cookies. Lot of milk too.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked cod tonight. With a macaroni and tomato casserole and some peas.


----------



## doozie

Liver sausage sandwiches for lunch, we have not had them in such a long time. 

Tuna noodle casserole for dinner, another rare meal around here.


----------



## snowlady

Sesame honey chicken with broccoli and rice.


----------



## happy hermits

Cooked my sisters birthday dinner Chicken cordon blu , rice , roasted root vegtables cranberry sause.


----------



## pixiedoodle

wow! it alll sounds delish!!


----------



## MO_cows

Good old tomato soup and grilled cheese. I only have 4 quarts of homegrown tomato puree left in the freezer, will have to come up with another quick soup to avoid the canned stuff.


----------



## Bob M.

doozie said:


> Liver sausage sandwiches for lunch, we have not had them in such a long time.


I actually had liver worst for lunch today also. luv the stuff, as long as I don;t have it too much, and it takes a lot to be too much.

For dinner, I made baked Parmesan crusted flounder and new potatoes boiled in chicken stock with parsley.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had pizza night.

On Wednesday we had pot roast, carrots, and mashed taters for supper. I ate some of the leftovers for lunch on Thursday.

Tuesday for lunch, was a nice salad with bacon and blue cheese. Then for supper it was leftovers night.  The cub scout pinewood derby went well on Tuesday.


----------



## alida

Soup tonight. Chicken stock with shrimp wontons, shredded kale and mushrooms,green peas and some spring onion on top. There's enough left for lunch tomorrow too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was leftovers, I watched the grands most of the week but was home on Wednesday night. I made a huge pot of beef stew and another of spaghetti for Mr. Pixie. We ate the last of it for supper last night. 

I'm making a crock pot full of zuppa Toscana for supper tonight. Yum.


----------



## sniper69

For supper on Friday - we had asian cuisine (I ate mei fun). It was a take out kind of evening.

Today for lunch we are eating leftovers to clean out the fridge and free up some space. Supper tonight will more than likely be something made with ground beef (since that is the meat that is in the fridge to use). When it gets closer to supper, I'll decide what dish is going to be made.


----------



## newfieannie

I never heard of half of the stuff you guys cook. like for instance Zuppa Toscana! sure sounds good though! I made a small fruit cake today to use up leftover fruit from Christmas. I also put up bread. first thing I've baked since I hurt my back. I might even be able to clean off the driveway in a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem

I have around 10 dozen eggs now, and I've been cooking a lot of egg-related foods. Plus, scrambled eggs for the dogs. Scrambled eggs is dog crack! Getting a bare minimum of 6 more than I can use per day now. I'm going to have to abandon my steady diet of leftovers until I get these eggs under control.

Either that, or chicken stew.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Dinner 'n' movie night (Groundhog Day) - Venison stew, buttermilk biscuits, apple pie


----------



## alida

spareribs and coleslaw for dinner tonight from a place across the street from my condo. They use a dry rub,then bake them for hours before finishing them off with sauce. We'll get some extra sauce on the side, and good to go.


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken tonight. With a spinach/citrus salad and a veggie to be named later.

And cooking more liver for the old dog. He does seem to be perking up. Today he got excited when DS came over, hopped down the stairs and ran to the driveway to greet him. We give good care here at the old dog nursing home!


----------



## doozie

Chili from the freezer, I only have cheddar cheese to grate as a topping, and the last of a loaf of round no knead bread to dip.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was baked spaghetti from the freezer. Tonight since the weather is much better, we’re going to Culvers. The advertising got me. I’ve been watching that guy cook butter burgers on the commercial for 2 weeks now.


----------



## doozie

pork chops or burgers, what ever pops out at me from the freezer first. Side of skillet fried cabbage with garlic/onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a new recipe from Eating Well tonight, one pot garlicky shrimp and spinach. I may replace the shrimp with a frozen seafood assortment from Aldi, and I'll put Mr. Pixie's over veggie pasta.

The seafood assortment is very reasonably priced, but they don't carry it all time. When we see it, we buy a bunch. 

Mr. Pixie ate three bowls of the zuppa Toscana last night. That recipe is a keeper.


----------



## MO_cows

Had blueberry pancakes with real maple syrup and homegrown bacon for breakfast. 

Beef stew tonight. With lots of veggies including cabbage.


----------



## snowlady

Didn’t make it to Culver’s but a Frisco Melt from Steak-n-Shake did the trick last night. Brunch was thick cut bacon and pancakes with homemade black raspberry syrup. I’m slacking on supper. Just the two of us to watch the game and have buffalo chicken dip and chips. Maybe a pizza.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENDYS CKN SANDWICH WITH I PIECE OF LETTUCE & BBQ SCE.. PRETTY BLAH


----------



## sniper69

Sunday night's supper was chicken wings, rotel/velveeta dip (with taco meat added), and some smokies wrapped and baked in crescent dough. I watched maybe 15 minutes of the game total. 

This morning, breakfast will be Berries Temptation Muesli with vanilla yogurt. I'm still deciding which leftovers to pack for lunch. Or maybe I'll pack a salad. Decisions.....


----------



## Evons hubby

We had the kids over to watch the Super Bowl commercials with us. My Yvonne fixed up a recipe I got from the one pot recipes section here posted by kathyj. She called it pw's noodle bake. It turned out scrumpdillyishious! Also had lil smokies, chips with my Yvonne's onion dip, and brownies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie bought pizza for his crew yesterday, and he ate that for supper. I had cheese and crackers. 

So we'll have the seafood garlicky spinach tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Roast chicken tonight with dressing and the last of the spinach/citrus salad.


----------



## alida

I have friends who emigrated from Hungary many years ago. Tonight I was treated to a delicious dinner of Hungarian Goulash, poured over home made egg noodles,with a side of pickled sweet peppers stuffed with sauerkraut which had been cooked in milk before it was stuffed into the peppers, and poppyseed strudel for dessert. Plus plum wine. It is not light food, but it is very good. As the hostess pointed out, in Hungary there were always food shortages,unless you were a farmer. Even then there simply wasn't the variety of foods we have today, so everyone learned 20 different ways to prepare the likes of cabbage, potatos and dairy. They also learned to preserve those foods for the winter too.


----------



## snowlady

Crock pot lasagna and salad. Blueberry muffins for dessert.


----------



## Bob M.

newfieannie said:


> I never heard of half of the stuff you guys cook. like for instance Zuppa Toscana!



That is because in reality they are not speaking english. lol....Zuppa means simply soup in Italian...so it is really "Tuscan Soup", of which tuscana is of course a region in italy, so it is a soup they wish to say represents the tastes of tuscany.


----------



## sniper69

Monday's lunch ended up being a salad with some bacon and blue cheese dressing on top. 
Supper was Jet's pizza (the Eugene Supreme for me.  ). I have some leftover to take for lunch today.


----------



## snowlady

Crock pot lasagna and salad. Blueberry muffins for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck breast over mixed greens, a bit of a prime rib that was left over after I cut one apart, browned butter gnocchi, and a steam veg of some type.


----------



## Bob M.

why doesnt anyone ever post pictures of their food? does it come out that horrible looking after folks mangle it or what?


----------



## Bob M.

felt in the mood for this for some reason, so am making it for lunch, may be my dinner also. Beefy, cabbage soup with kale and swiss chard. you can practically pick the vitamins out with a fork they are so dense.


----------



## sniper69

Bob M. said:


> why doesnt anyone ever post pictures of their food? does it come out that horrible looking after folks mangle it or what?


I used to post some pics- I guess I need to start taking pictures again and posting them.


----------



## sniper69

Well tonight for supper was a chicken breast stuffed with brie and apple. On the side are green beans and some mashed potatoes with butter.

And for a pic.


----------



## Bob M.

alida said:


> with a side of pickled sweet peppers stuffed with sauerkraut which had been cooked in milk before it was stuffed into the peppers,


thats interesting. I have never had sauerkraut cooked in milk before, only cabbage. using sauerkraut that has lactic acid (which is what makes it sour) it seems would turn the milk actually into a type of cheese really, does it curdle? is this heated or served as a cold side?


----------



## MO_cows

Fish tacos tonight. With a side dish of corn with green chiles, salsa, black olives and sweet onions.


----------



## doozie

Chicken strips stir fried with onions carrots and mushrooms. A pkg of Ramen noodles made plain, then drained, seasoned with soy sauce and fried in a skillet. Basmati rice.


----------



## alida

Bob M. said:


> thats interesting. I have never had sauerkraut cooked in milk before, only cabbage. using sauerkraut that has lactic acid (which is what makes it sour) it seems would turn the milk actually into a type of cheese really, does it curdle? is this heated or served as a cold side?


for some reason the milk just mellows the sauerkraut. My Czech sister in law heats sauerkraut in even amounts of sour and sweet cream then adds caraway or dill. It's not served hot, more warm, and the kraut is rinsed several times before the dairy is added. There was little liquid in the peppers just soft kraut. so thinking about it I suspect that they also drained it well too.


----------



## Bob M.

I'm going to try this out. thank you.


----------



## Bob M.

OMG, 7 am and my sister calls me and asks me if I want her to 'make' chocolate pudding to breing over for dinner tonight, since I invited her over and she has my nieces 6 yr old...basically her subtle way of saying she is bringing the kid over....but anyways I say "Ya sure, if you want."...and then she asks if I care if it is instant or cooked box stuff....So as usual I ask her why she is bothering with instant or cooked box stuff, and not just making it herself..."Oh it is just too complicated making it..."///blah blah boo hoo....
"It isn;t complicated...you can make a real easy chocolate corn starch pudding...you grab a pan, toss in 1/2 c sugar, 3 T spoons unsweetened cocoa powder, 1/4 c cornstarch, 1/8 t sea salt, 2-3/4 c milk, cook it until is heavily coats the back of a spoon, then stir in 2 T butter, 1 ts vanilla extract and chill it. not really that hard.....Then I typically add shaved real chocolate also at the end before serving, sometimes a small dash of cayenne, or a drop of orange extract or raspberry when adding the vanilla/etc. but whatever.
So she is evidently going to give it a go......honestly I do not know why people buy that boxed stuff. even on sale for .49, it is way more than just mixing up the really cheap dry ingredients and having them in a tub, then scooping out a cup of it and adding 2-3/4c milk and cooking it, then adding the vanilla and butter. what does 1/2 c sugar, 3 T spoons unsweetened cocoa powder, 1/4 c cornstarch, 1/8 t sea salt, cost? surely way less than .49. a 5 lb bag of sugar is like $2. 5 lbs of sugar is 20 cups worth so that is what .05?


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Salad for the evening meal.

Later it'll be Oatmeal, about an hour before I go walking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found some pork cube steaks on sale yesterday, so I'm making cube steak with mushroom sherry sauce. I'll put mine over mixed greens, Mr. Pixie's over cauliflower rice, and add a steam veg.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is swedish meatballs


----------



## doozie

Leftovers for lunch, they were very filling.
A can of Tomato soup for dinner cause that's all I feel like tonight.
Hubby will have some breaded fish, he says he's making a wrap with it.


----------



## MO_cows

Made some spicy chicken soup with leftover roast chicken from the other night. Guajillo chiles plus some canned green ones in the broth. With corn and black beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The cube steak/mushroom sherry was meh. Tonight is a Mexican inspired chicken salad with black beans, tomatoes, and queso fresco. 

Aldi had Asian broths available- Tom Yum, Ramen, and Pho so I bought a bunch. I'm thinking of all the delicious things I'll do with them.


----------



## Bret

I bought corn meal recently. I keep it in the freezer and toss some one a pizza pan when making pizzas now and then.

This morning, I cooked a half cup with a cup of water and kept adding water as it thickened. Put a dollop on a plate to dress up a couple of smoky links and eggs sunny side up. I topped of the cornmeal mush with butter and maple syrup. Hillbilly bred toast and blackberry jam. Strong black coffee. Speed cooking of the day.

A ray of sunshine in the cloudy grey morning.


----------



## doozie

I just took some ham out of the freezer for Denver Omelettes tonight. I might make some hash browns tonight too.


----------



## Bob M.

simple meal tonight, I stock up on hams/etc. when they are on sale, and will cut one or two up into ham steaks/use for spam/etc. so tonight I'm going to just have a ham steak and homemade tinsy sweet mac and 4 cheese bake. really the mac and cheese can easily be a meal in of itself...but something always screams at me I gotta have meat somewhere in my meals usually, so ham steak it is.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was beef stroganoff and some Asian Medley mixed vegetables (frozen Veg that is "steamed" in the bag). Dessert was a little chocolate lava cake with some vanilla bean ice cream. There were just enough leftovers from supper for lunch today. 

Tonight we had spaghetti, ceasar salad, and some cheese covered garlic bread sticks.

For breakfast the last 3 days - it has been vanilla yogurt with muesli.


----------



## MO_cows

Breaded pork tenderloin tonight. Gotta have mashed potatoes and cream gravy with those. It was a mixed mash with some sweet potato in there too. And green beans.


----------



## Bob M.

Making veal francaise with fresh fettuccine tonight for the GF and myself.So simple and yet full of flavor and most people seem to be impressed by it for some reason. haha. will probably make some broccoli with it, just because I love me some broccoli.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight we scrounged leftovers and sandwiches. But I did cook some liver for the dog, does that count?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a Tom Yum seafood soup last night that was so good, I'm having a bowl for breakfast. 

Tonight Mr. Pixie is grilling ginormous pork chops, asparagus and scallions, and I'm making him tator tots. The man is obsessed with tator tots, I don't understand the fascination.


----------



## MO_cows

Even after fish tacos and vegetable beef stew, there is cabbage left. It was a big head. So tonight will be one dish beef n cabbage. Ground beef, onion, home canned tomatoes and cabbage. Stir in some sour cream at the end, it's a deconstructed cabbage roll.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the beef and cabbage is postponed to Sunday dinner. Ended up going to the movies and an Asian buffet with DGD and DDIL.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Brought in Built It Pizza and Greek Salad from Mellow Mushroom


----------



## montysky

Beef stew with home made biscuits


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a chicken pot pie with mashed potatoes on the side. Costco makes and sells a very large (feed a family size) chicken pot pie, so I had to buy one yesterday to try.  I'd buy it again (and there are even some leftovers).

Originally I was going to get the chicken street tacos that they make and sell - but they were sold out for yesterday (made and sold 40 dozen). I'll try again on a different day. I heard they have been selling quite well since some article was written online about them. Funny thing is I haven't seen the online article, just the description in the store makes me want to try them, lol.


----------



## happy hermits

Last night we had meatloaf it was good. I made homemade egg noodles and corn/ For the first time I made popovers, Yesterday morning I baked to warm up the house so we had Ginger Pear bread also. Tacos does sound good maybe tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight it's grilled strip steaks, whole mushrooms sauteed in garlic and white wine, and something. 

We're doing a commando shopping trip, and will stop for a quick lunch. I'm thinking the new ramen bao shop downtown sounds good.


----------



## alida

I had a big bowl of stir fried beef & broccoli/onion/green peppers using a pouch of "black pepper" sauce I bought somewhere. I'll have to look for the sauce now, it was a delicious meal.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper I made chicken tortilla soup for the family.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have kale and cream to use up so another batch of zuppa Toscana is what's for supper. So dang good.


----------



## doozie

Pot roast in the instant pot, gravy from the roast over mashed potatoes, beans or corn on the side too.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was cheesy ham and rice soup. Still debating on tonight.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers for lunch, home made pizza for dinner.


----------



## snowlady

It ended up smoked pork chops and stir fried cabbage and other veggies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking crack in a bowl, I haven't made it in a couple weeks.


----------



## alida

It''s a bad day weather wise today,and I'm off work this week. I'm going to make a Indonesian fried rice dish that I grew up eating called "nasi goreng". It's loaded with thin strips of pork, scrambled egg and diced peppers,mushrooms and onions and seasoned with a packaged spice mix. There will be enough for two meals and four in the freezer. Every family has their version of this dish, mine cooks it with sweet soy sauce, and serves peanut sauce, crispy fried onion, and a chili and pepper sauce called sambal brandal. If there's time today I may make some soup too, for now and the freezer. I'm thinking about mulligatawny soup, a vegetarian version and easy enough to freeze. I'm on a real savoury food kick these days.


----------



## newfieannie

should I ask what crack in a bowl is? I haven't been cooking much lately since I hurt my back. haven't felt like eating. I was out today and got some fish. ate it with a few veggies. had a bowl of chicken noodle soup while I was at the grocery store. it was good and I'm going to try it. funny I've never made it but i'll try. how hard can it be. ~Georgia


----------



## happy hermits

Today it is grandsons pick so I am making mac and cheese, breaded chicken breast, corn, and apple sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> should I ask what crack in a bowl is? I haven't been cooking much lately since I hurt my back. haven't felt like eating. I was out today and got some fish. ate it with a few veggies. had a bowl of chicken noodle soup while I was at the grocery store. it was good and I'm going to try it. funny I've never made it but i'll try. how hard can it be. ~Georgia
> View attachment 75240


The recipe for sausage egg roll (crack) in a bowl is at the bottom of the page. It is so good. 

https://www.bunsinmyoven.com/sausage-egg-roll-in-a-bowl/


----------



## MO_cows

Pork roast tonight, wrapped in foil and baked low and slow. Made gravy with the juices and had mashed potatoes and 5 bean salad.


----------



## Oregon1986

I made baked ziti


----------



## snowlady

Chicken and dumplings. We’re are in the midst of an ice,rain, snow wind storm.


----------



## Evons hubby

snowlady said:


> Chicken and dumplings. We’re are in the midst of an ice,rain, snow wind storm.


Perfect time for chicken n dumplings!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just put a largish pork butt in the crock pot, I'll cook it low and slow all day. I have no clue what I'm going to do with at the end tho... I might make a ramen soup for me, and add BBQ sauce for Mr. Pixie. I have all day to decide.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked salmon. With fried taters and peas.

I guess we are going out for dinner tomorrow night. Will try the "under new management" restaurant in town. So far it has been getting mixed reviews.


----------



## doozie

Patty melts on rye with the works for lunch.
We'll split a rack of back ribs for dinner, sides of baked potato and some sliced zucchini with mushrooms.


----------



## pixiedoodle

tons of leftovers & odds & ends. i had foot surgery tues so dh is cooking his own meals. i can hobble around enough to get to the kitchen & get meds butcan[t stand up long enough to cook. we'll see how dh does for the next 2 wks cooking. i think he will do just fine. lots of frzr foods & odds & ends to keep us feed for a few wks. it is snowing today & that makes soup sound extra good.


----------



## MO_cows

I usually try to get out of cooking on Friday night, but it snowed today and the roads are still a mess. So I will throw something together. Got some leftover pork roast, I think it needs to become a pot pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found some real andouille sausage at the butcher shop, so I'm making sausage and shrimp with mushrooms, sweet onions, asparagus, green pepper, and spinach. Nicely spiced with Zatarain's blackening and a bit of Slap Yer Mama.


----------



## sniper69

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Perfect time for chicken n dumplings!


It's always a perfect time for chicken n dumplin's.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night we had brats with fresh asparagus, baby Bella's, and thin sliced taters sautéed in butter. Yums for the tums!


----------



## Elevenpoint

Snow, sleet, ice food. Pot of smoked hocks and beans on the stove for the cold weather, make some cornbread and bake a pumpkin pie today. Breakfast was buttermilk blueberry pancakes from scratch with real maple syrup, that will be breakfast until the quart of buttermilk is gone.


----------



## doozie

Leftover Italian Beefs from the freezer, fries in the air fryer, maybe a salad.


----------



## alida

I have a house full of food and nothing appealed so I made a egg salad sandwich, some homemade green bean pickles on the side. It works. I'm eyeing the fruit bowl now,which has some red grapefruit, and oranges in it. I'll be cutting up one or the other shortly.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night's porky pot pie came out good. I had saved the stems from my last batch of mushrooms. Boiled them for mushroom broth, used it and milk to make the gravy for the pot pie.

Tonight, teriyaki steak with stir fried veggies and rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's supposed to be stormy, so I'm making Italian wedding soup. I've been in a soup mood lately.


----------



## doozie

Something with boneless chicken breasts, a few rolls,and a side of riced Cauliflower.


----------



## GTX63

Spaghetti Squash Soup.


----------



## alida

I was out for a rather protein heavy brunch today, so I'm feeling the need for a lot of vegetables for dinner. I was given a Thai coconut soup "kit" as a Christmas gift. It calls for quite a few added vegetables which I happen to have in the fridge. There's enough for 8-10 servings and the package claims that the extras freeze well. If that's true, then I have some new frozen lunch options.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops n hominy, plus oven roasted veggie blend.


----------



## sniper69

Sunday supper was chicken street tacos (finally bought one of the "kits" from costco) and beef tacos. One of my children had some friends over - so tacos made it easy to feed a group (I had only planned on doing the chicken tacos, but when I heard some of their friends were coming over - modified it by cooking up some taco meat and dicing up some more stuff, and getting out additional toppings. There was enough for everyone between the two options, and I would definitely buy one of the chicken street taco kits from costco again (they tasted great).


----------



## Irish Pixie

We are out and about today, and hit a deal on T-bone steaks, so it’s those, grilled romaine, and browned butter gnocchi for supper.


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes without the sloppy or I guess they are called loose meat sandwiches on rolls, green beans, couscous with tiny diced carrots and onions, and a delicata squash from the fall to be cooked in the instant pot.


----------



## alida

left over thai coconut soup that I made for dinner yesterday. It was a real success,especially with a spoonful of chunky peanut butter in it. There are six servings in the freezer now, to eat over the next month. I would definitely think about using one of the other soup kits this company sells.


----------



## MO_cows

Made my grocery run tonight. More snow coming tomorrow thru Wednesday, and by Thursday we would have Mother Hubbard's cupboard. So, picked up carryout sushi at HyVee while I was there. Dad and DH have acquired a taste for California rolls.


----------



## doozie

I'm using up my meat mix from last night adding a few other ingredients and making Runza sandwiches with my freezer roll dough (The highlight of traveling through Nebraska is always stopping at Runza's for us)


----------



## snowlady

DH is gone on a business trip so supper last night was cheese and crackers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is chicken with mushroom sauce over cauliflower rice, and a side salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight is oven fried chicken, green salad, and probably potatoes. The butternut squash at the store were all small and small necked so I didn't buy any. 

Supposed to get another 2 to 5 inches of snow tonight. It will feel good to run the oven.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> I'm using up my meat mix from last night adding a few other ingredients and making Runza sandwiches with my freezer roll dough (The highlight of traveling through Nebraska is always stopping at Runza's for us)


I wasn't familiar with Runza sandwiches so did some googling. They sound delicious, and the history of them is interesting too.


----------



## roadless

I know one thing I will never cook again and that is low sodium bacon. It was awful. 
Never thought bacon could be inedible!


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> I know one thing I will never cook again and that is low sodium bacon. It was awful.
> Never thought bacon could be inedible!


I feel the same way about turkey bacon. It's just wrong to mess with bacon.


----------



## alida

I don't mind turkey bacon, but that low sodium bacon, it is awful with a metallic taste that's hard to get rid of.


----------



## newfieannie

isn't that terrible. I only ever bought one pk. never have had turkey bacon.


----------



## doozie

We call Turkey Bacon the fake bacon, but it is easy to make, and doesn't make a mess, some brands are better than others.
It's an acquired taste, LOL!

Last night I made some Chicken Marsala for today, I usually use a bought sauce, but it was embarrassingly easy to make a basic recipe from scratch. So we will have that and a pasta/veggie side tonight.


----------



## Evons hubby

I've carved several turkeys over the years, someone must have beaten me to the bacon!


----------



## GTX63

I have a 15lb turkey thawing out in the kitchen now.
Probably going to do some smoked, some fried, some turkey salad and some for the hound.


----------



## pixiedoodle

made chicken & noodles with frzn peas. really good. made th noodles the day before & dried them out on the counter overnite. more of that today.had a dental procedure today so it tastes good. had foot surgery a wk ago so this was my first real cooking in the past wk. still hobbling around but getting better.


----------



## roadless

I crumbled up the last of the bacon in an omelet....with a lot of salt.


----------



## ydderf

Chicken stew-boiled chicken potato. onion, canned tomato, canned corn, fresh mushroom.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night's dinner got pushed to tonight. Oven fried chicken, taters fried in the cast iron skillet and green salad with homemade dressing. While I had the oven going, wrapped a head of garlic in foil and roasted it. Will figure out something to use it in, I loooove roasted garlic.

Tonight was supposed to be soft tacos made with pork, now that is for tomorrow as the meat was already thawed. 

Friday night I will do my best to stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## alida

I had eggplant stew of sorts,with rice and lots of plain yogurt to cool down the spiciness.


----------



## nehimama

Yesterday, a ramen (sort of) stir-fry. First stir-fry the vegetables in a little peanut oil, with sesame oil for flavor, then add diced, cooked chicken. Then, 1 cup of chicken broth, then toss in a broken-up pkg of ramen noodles. Simmer on LOW with lid on, 'til noodles are cooked and have absorbed the broth.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making goulash for Mr. Pixie tonight.


----------



## Bret

Speed breakfast--pan browned a pair of 3/4" homegrown t-bones in an iron skillet with salt and hand pounded black pepper corns. Medium rare. Happens fast. 

Deglazed the pan with a little flour. Added a splash of milk for a few ozs. of gravy.

I enjoyed half of one. Deboned the rest and refrigerated.

Deglazed my pallet with Cran Pomegranet Juice and strong black coffee.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight will be roast beef, mashed potatoes, broccoli salad and maybe a jello type salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

more ckn & noodles for myself tonite & dh is wanting a pork chop with a few noodles & fresh salad. got lots of canned fruit so thta wil be our sweet treat tonite. better get cake or pie made for tom & a few days more. hope to get this big rubber shoe /bootthing off & at least back into a pr of house slippers next tuedday... sure will be easier than a cane & a giant rubber boot i have to sleep in!!


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, frozen pierogis, or tortellini, maybe make a bit of gravy, and some peas. If no gravy, applesauce will fill in.

I have a pineapple I might slice some rounds and fry or broil with a sprinkle of brown sugar for a sweet dessert.

Tomorrow I might use the rest of it in sweet and sour chicken and rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made marinated (in Italian dressing) boneless chicken breast in the sous vide and browned it on a grill pan, it was good. Tender and moist, will definitely do it that way again. However, if a recipe tells indicates that you can made risotto out of cauliflower rice- it lies like a dog. It didn't taste horrible, but risotto is creamy not crunchy. Blech.


----------



## MO_cows

Takeout tonight, the boys came through. 

Still haven't decided where to go tomorrow night. Steakhouse, Brazilian grill, or an old favorite Italian restaurant under discussion but no clear winner. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## newfieannie

cooked up a few scallops today. I had them taken out for my son but he forgot them when he took off with his grub yesterday so I had to cook them. scallops is not something I ever acquired a taste for. I think they are rubbery. these weren't too bad . I fried them with onions and some sherry. then towed them down with a glass of wine. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

well I did have a pic there somewhere maybe this time. problem uploading the file. i'll try to figure it out. I think I'm due for a new computer


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight Mr. Pixie is grilling cedar plank steelhead trout, asparagus and scallions, and I'm sure he'll request tots.


----------



## alida

I was out all day with relatives. We went back to one persons house for dinner - squash soup and pork kebabs with lots of crunchy vegetables on the grill. The meal was topped off with honey cake and whipped cream for dessert, coffee and liqueurs. Tomorrow I'll be having plain yogurt with mango and cherries for breakfast.


----------



## doozie

Soup and sandwich for lunch.
Dinner is the sweet and sour chicken over rice I had planned for yesterday.


----------



## alida

I'm roasting a chicken for dinner tonight. Since the oven will be on I'm going to put a second, narrow cookie sheet in there too with two cubed sweet potatos,and near the end of cooking time, some asparagus. It'll make a nice dinner, and few dishes.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we ended up at the buffet at the nearest casino. It was good but DH has confirmed his opinion that crab legs are more work than they are worth. 

Tonight, spaghetti and meatballs. Made a big batch of meatballs with a beef/pork combination so there will be some to freeze for quick spaghetti and meatballs later on. Used my roasted garlic in the meatballs, the whole head.


----------



## ydderf

Roast pork with potato and onion in the roaster, mixture of cauliflower and broccoli going into micro wave. CXheese whiz on the veggies.


----------



## doozie

Beef stew, with mushroom, carrot, garlic and onion as the vegetables. Baked potatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

If the power stays on (we're having wind gusts to 60 mph) I'm making pinwheels with fresh mozzarella and spaghetti sauce, and stuff. If the power goes out I'll try doing them on the gas grill.


----------



## newfieannie

lets see what happens now. I also made a blueberry crisp from the last of my own blueberries.it was so good with cream. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

looks like there is still a problem


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Last night we ended up at the buffet at the nearest casino. It was good but DH has confirmed his opinion that crab legs are more work than they are worth.
> 
> Tonight, spaghetti and meatballs. Made a big batch of meatballs with a beef/pork combination so there will be some to freeze for quick spaghetti and meatballs later on. Used my roasted garlic in the meatballs, the whole head.


I loves me some crab legs.... All good things require a bit of effort!


----------



## snowlady

Potato soup


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon tonight. With slaw and some potatoes fried in the cast iron skillet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling ginormous pork chops, and I'm making a new recipe of garlic caper roasted mushrooms, and some steam veg. There will, of course, be tots.


----------



## doozie

A very small oven roasted chicken, garlic and butter under the skin will be used for seasoning. Asparagus spears on the side, and maybe some roasted potatoes alongside the chicken.

Saving the bones and scraps of chicken for chicken soup tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Gotta run to Sam's club so I will grab one of their rotisserie chickens. Have leftover slaw from last night. Nuke a frozen veggie and dinner is served.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken marsala tonight. Apparently the rest of y'all are on a fast??


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Chicken marsala tonight. Apparently the rest of y'all are on a fast??


Not really, just cleaning up a huge pot of goulash my Yvonne put together last week.


----------



## snowlady

Met my sister and brother in law at a little bar for some good fried chicken.


----------



## pixiedoodle

just took a giant apple pie out of the oven..somehow found a 10# bag of jonathan apples at one of the stores . sure smells good! hope dh finds time to grap a tub of van ice cream on his way home. have lots of leftover roast beef, carrots, pits, gravy etc in the fridge still. looke like i won't have to really "cook" for another 3 or 4 days...just reheat a lot of choices. maybe by the wknd. i will need to cook something new or make something new out of leftovers.


----------



## doozie

I made a salmon casserole dish from the store I got on clearance last night, well worth the 2.00 it cost.
After that was done I popped a small meat loaf in the oven for future meatloaf sandwiches for hubby.

Burgers for lunch today, dinner to be determined.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to start lamb leg steaks on the grill and finish them in the oven with a smidge of butter over mixed greens, mushrooms with garlic and capers, and some type of steam veggie. 

The last two nights have been tuna poke and spicy Tom Yum ramen. So dang good.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Red Snapper cooked with red, yellow and green peppers. A side dish was just some stir fry veggies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

using a gift card to olive garden later today. haven't been there for a long time & hot soup sounds god on this chilly day. supposed to have big snow storm coming in tontie & tom maybe. starting to cloud up so better get out while we can as we may be stuck indoors for the next few days. also it will be a good time for another big pit of soup...maybe brat & cabbage soup.


----------



## snowlady

Met our son at Cracker Barrel last night. Yum! Tonight is sweet and Smokey chicken breasts with mashed sweet potatoes and roasted Brussels sprouts. AnotherHello Fresh meal. And homemade cherry pie.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a small ham. With green beans and potatoes cooked together. And some cottage cheese to fill it out. Made dessert tonight too. Had some pears that weren't getting eaten fresh so made a pear ginger buckle.


----------



## Bret

I recently bought a case of small smoke cooked frozen duck breasts from a customer.

Yesterday my speed cooking included cooking a four pack of duck with two packages of the refrigerator sour kraught on the stove top while four sweet potatoes baked in the oven. 

The duck was lightly smoked and tasted good. Sampled before putting servings in the freezer.


----------



## doozie

Pulled a home made lasagna from the freezer, I might make French bread, or just use some freezer rolls. Green beans on the side.

Pulled chicken sandwiches from the freezer for lunch. I'll think I'll have mine plain, hubby will drown his with BBQ sauce.
Maybe we'll have some crisp cucumber slices on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie worked 7 pm to 7 am last night and will again tonight so we'll do just seared grilled tuna steaks and spicy glazed skewered shrimp, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and California blend veggies.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER ROAST, POTATOES & CARROTS WITH GRAVY FOR DH. PASTA FOR MYSELF. TOMORROW I'LL COOK UP SOMETHING NEW . SURE CRAVING A LOT OF SOUP SO MAYBE GRILLED CHZ & SPICY HOME CANNED TOM SOUP TOM. WHEN IT IS COLD & SNOWY LIKE THIS WE CAN'T GET ENOUGH HOT SOUP & SANDWICH MEALS. BUTTERSCOTCH PUDDING FOR TOMORROW IF I STILL HAVE SOME IN THE PANTRY.


----------



## MO_cows

Took the rotisserie chicken and turned it into chicken n dumplings. It was good comfort food for a cold day with fresh snow on the ground. Also helped clean out the frig. Half an onion, couple of carrots, celery that was losing its crisp- they still made great broth.


----------



## doozie

Easy day, meatloaf sandwiches and chips for lunch.

Hubby wants Beer Battered Cod and shoe string fries in the air fryer, peas on the side. I might just have a sandwich on a bun with my piece of fish.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ENDED UP MAKING A CABBAGE & CARROT SOUP WITH LEFTOVERS. IT WAS REALLY GOOD! DH THINKS IT SHOULD HAVE MEAT IN IT SO I CAN ADD SOME COOKED CHICKEN OR BEEF ROAST TO HIS TONITE. GRILLED CHEESE WITH IT MITE TASTE GOOD AS WELL.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a crockpot full of Toscana zuppa. It's cold, going to get colder, and it's a spicy, warm, and filling meal.


----------



## newfieannie

I made up a pan chicken thighs and a pot of beans because the storm is raging. sleet and whatnot and the power might go out. this storm is even worse than the one we cleaned up yesterday. I can't get the downstairs door open right now. pics still not working~Georgia


----------



## doozie

We are going to venture out today after being cooped up for what feels like forever due to weather.
The Chinese buffet is on the list of places to go, I love the crab rangoon, hubbys is hoping there will be egg foo young.

Dinner might be a bowl of tomato soup, or a simple sandwich if we even feel like it tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FOUND SOME JONA-GOLD APPLES IN THE FRIDGE SO HAVE 4 BIG ONES BAKIG WITH RED HOTS & BROWN SUGAR. MAN! DO THEY EVER SMELL GOOD! ALSO BAKING BAKED PORCHOPS & POTS WITH VEG BEEF SOUP & LIQUID SMOKE. SURE SMELLS GOOOD IN HERE TODAY. ALSO HAVE A FRIDGE OF LEFTOVERS SO LOOKS LIKE UNLESS I MAKE A CAKE OR BROWNIES WE WILL BE EATING LEFTOVERS THE REST OF THE WEEK. WE LOVE LEFTOVERS & SOMETHIMES THINK THEY ARE BETTER THE SECOND TIME AROUND.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie picked up an huge cowboy ribeye while we were grocery shopping, plus grilled asparagus/scallions, romaine, and veggie tots. He has to have tots in some form.


----------



## snowlady

Chicken and biscuits


----------



## montysky

since it was pancake Tuesday ... mid-day meal 
pancakes, sausage links, scrambled eggs,

evening meal ... beef stew w/ dumplings and apple pie,


----------



## doozie

I'll make some soup in the instant pot for lunch. Just have to find a recipe online, trying something new to us, hamburger soup.

Dinner is a small pork roast, rolls, with a steamed carrot, turnip and parsnip mixed mash on the side. Applesauce too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to be busy today, so it's crack in a bowl with hot pork sausage for supper.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese. Tonight, made a grocery run so it was takeout sushi. Tomorrow, tacos. 

The last time we harvested our own beef, it was a 2 year old bull. He was big, hanging weight over 800. So some of the overflow beef went in DS's freezer. A bunch of rolls of ground beef hid down in the corner and were just found. It's 3 years old but the way it's packaged I think it will be fine to eat. The taco meat tomorrow will tell the tale.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found two seasoned (with what is a mystery) steaks in freezer, they've been in there since Jan. 2018, and need to be eaten. There will be tots involved, and I think I'll do mushrooms in wine sauce and another veggie.


----------



## doozie

IP, Ive heard there is such a thing as a tater tot casserole...I've never had or made it though.

Tonight might be pork fried rice here.


----------



## newfieannie

I made a couple war cakes when I came home today. tomorrow is Friday and my son will be dropping by. he wants a lemon roll so I just made the filling and got that cooling. i'll make the roll in the morning. will only take about 20 min. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'll look into the tots casserole, thanks Doozie. 

I'm making an andouille sausage and tons of veggies saute for supper.


----------



## MO_cows

Woo hoo, the 3 year old ground beef is just fine. We now have about 20 pounds of it so look for lots of ground beef in my future posts.

Tonight, spaghetti and meatballs. Made the meatballs with store bought beef and homegrown pork awhile back and froze them. So it's a simple matter to heat them up in some V's sauce and boil the noodles. I usually try to weasel out of cooking on Friday night but this was so easy...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking grilled citrus seasoned pork loin chops, and something...


----------



## doozie

Home made mc muffins for breakfast for him, sausage mock mcgriddler for me,no egg,but lotsa syrup on my sausage.

Leftover fried rice rolled in flour taco shells for a quick lunch/snack if anyone is hungry.

Hamburgers for dinner with lots of toppings.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight we are having smoked Brisket, it smells so good cooking


----------



## alida

I got a great deal on bone in hams and bought two. One's in the freezer and the other will be baked today for dinner. I have a couple sweet potatos to use up too, I think I'll cut them in wedges and bake 'em next to the ham. Tomorrow I'll use the bone to make split green pea or lentil soup,haven't decided yet, and freeze some. I'll dice and freeze some for later too.


----------



## newfieannie

I had what mom use to call poor man's supper tonight. a few veggies with bologna gravy. sure was good though. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Breaded pork tenderloin tonight. To save carbs and calories, I let go of mashed potatoes and cream gravy. Instead we had oven roasted butternut squash and asparagus for sides.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm thinking grilled citrus seasoned pork loin chops, and something...


I used the sous vide to do the chops (130 degrees for 1 1/2 hours) they were perfectly pink. Mr. Pixie then seared each side for two minutes on the grill. Perfectly done, juicy but with the grilled flavor. 

Today is about and about day, we'll pick up something for supper.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is chicken soup with onions and garlic and Italian seasonings in the pressure cooker.
I'm going to try something new to us,some little pinched off a dough ball "dumplings" that cook in the soup after it's finished.


----------



## MO_cows

For breakfast, blueberry pancakes and eggs.

For dinner, broiled tri-tip steak with green salad and green beans cooked with potatoes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

a plethera of odds & ends. then, tom i will cook something we can eat on for severl days & in several ways. easy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just put a marinated flank steak in the sous vide, and it will cook six hours at 130 degrees. The times varied wildly on the flank steak, everywhere from an hour and a half to ten hours, I picked six. We'll see how good my choice was tonight. I'll do mushrooms, garlic, and capers plus a steam veg. I'll add a side of pasta and sauce for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is leftover soup and sandwich for him, I don't know what for me, maybe some turkey hotdogs (I like em)

I've taken sausage and pizza sauce out of the freezer for pizza tomorrow.
I might try a cast iron skillet recipe I've found, kinda scary though, you first heat the pan to blazing hot, then put in the dough, etc...


----------



## pixiedoodle

I DECIDED TO GO WITH SPGTY SCE I CANNED LAST SUMMER & PASTA FOR MAIN DISH. MAYBE A SM. SIDE SALAD & GARLIC TOAST FROM HAMBURGER & HOT DOG BUNS. ICE CREAM IN THE FRZR IF ANYONE WANTS IT.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef stew, cornbread muffins, pie.


----------



## snowlady

Turkey breast, mashed taters, roasted green beans and red peppers. 
Gag on the tator tot casserole. DD and DH love it, though so I make a small pan for them every so often.


----------



## MO_cows

Whole wheat angel hair pasta with clam sauce. And green salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is the last cold day/night in the 10 day forecast, so I'm making quick Italian wedding soup.


----------



## susieneddy

I had good intentions to start posting again on this thread then it fell apart. We had been taking care of a friend who had her forearm operated on again. 
Anyway last night we had meatloaf with potatoes cut up and cooked with onions and garlic and a salad.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we are having a special dinner for a reward for my grandson. Chicken cordon blue baked potatoes and fried green beans with chanterelles and bumble pie.


----------



## MO_cows

What is bumble pie?

Tonight, creole baked catfish with cauliflower rice.


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> What is bumble pie?


I was wondering that also


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today we're having Italian seasoned chicken breast (I'm not sure how I'll fix it yet, probably baked or sous vide and a couple minutes on the grill) over mixed greens, roasted cherry tomatoes, and roasted asparagus with fresh mozzarella. Mr. Pixie will have a side of pasta and sauce.


----------



## happy hermits

Bumble pie has blackberry , blueberrys , raazberrys and pears . It was my grandmothers recipe do not know why it is called bumble pie. It is good though.


----------



## doozie

The cast iron skillet pizzas were great,I burnt a round spot on my cutting board though, gave it some character.
I might just put the pizza stones in storage and use the skillets in the future. We had leftover pizza for lunch.

Tonight is plain oven baked cod loins, couscous with lots of veggies, hash brown patties.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Asparagus, avocado and mango lettuce wraps.


----------



## MO_cows

Bumble pie sounds good. Berries and pears, what's not to love.

Tonight, baked chicken breast marinated in balsamic vinaigrette. With an Italian inspired side salad of green beans, mozzarella pearls, red bell pepper and olives, also with balsamic dressing. And some asparagus on the side.

ETA just saw Irish pixies post. Apparently we are sharing a brain today.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we had turkey drumsticks roasted with rhubarb chutney and red beans and rice.


----------



## snowlady

Seasoned pork chops, mashed potatoes and carrot salad. I had a Snicker bar for dessert. I never eat candy bars for dessert but boy was it good!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to a fancy schmancy restaurant tonight before a concert.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the "homemade" frozen dough buns, a veggie on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Tuesday night we split a large Nachos at a local place and had some beer with it.
Wednesday day/night I was sick and wasn't hungry but ate a little of shrimp cooked with rice, squash, carrots, onions, cabbage and garlic. So for Thursday night we are having leftovers from Wednesday night.


----------



## snowlady

Frozen pizza. Sometimes you just have to.


----------



## MO_cows

Beefy Mac n cheese tonight. With steamed broccoli and 5 bean salad.


----------



## newfieannie

just putting together a few things for when my son drops by today for his weekend food. blueberry crisp and date pecan squares( they are just something I tried because I had leftover dates). didn't make any bread this time. too hard on the back. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

I've taken ground beef out for taco meat, and some stew meat out for something that will include cabbage and onions.


----------



## alida

beef vegetable soup for dinner from a batch I made last month and froze in single portions. It reheated beautifully and I'll make that recipe again...once I find it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was leftovers. Tonight is shrimp, tomatoes, and feta. I'll put Mr. Pixie's over pasta.


----------



## doozie

Bourbon chicken and rice, maybe some zucchini I need to use up too.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Bourbon chicken and rice, maybe some zucchini I need to use up too.


I'll probably have the same cept I'm out of chicken, rice, and zucchini.... Oh well, I'll just make do with what I have.


----------



## snowlady

Big lunch so supper was popcorn.


----------



## MO_cows

Took some leftover ham and chopped it up in the food processor and made deviled ham. That takes care of lunch for a few days. Put ham bone in a pot and have it boiling down for ham broth. A great soup starter.

For dinner, drunken pot roast with mashed potatoes and gravy. 
Might have to make some dessert, too.


----------



## happy hermits

Left over from Saint Patricks day Corned beef so we are having Reubin sandwhich. The beans are soaking for chilli for tomarrow still have corn sticks left.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I was going to make bubble n squeak from the corned beef and cabbage, but someone ate all the corned beef last night. So tonight will be a meatless Monday (serves him right) spinach and mushroom frittata.


----------



## snowlady

Burgers with mushrooms and onions and baked squash. Grasshopper ice cream with homemade hot fudge.


----------



## MO_cows

DH has a meeting tonight so just sandwiches.

Tomorrow night I have to run to Sam's so probably will grab something there to heat and eat. Maybe by Wednesday night we can have a good dinner.


----------



## montysky

.... Corn beef Grilled cheese Sammies with a Bubble & Squeak of cabbage, carrots and potatoes


----------



## Irish Pixie

Out and about day so we'll pick up something to cook for supper.


----------



## whiterock

DD just got back from Albania. Asked me to make supper. She wants fried steak, milk gravy, mashed potatoes and sweet peas. And tomatoes, if I can find something that passes. Think I'll try canned milk in the gravy this time. Saw a cowboy cook do that on a video a few days ago.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meatballs with something on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TINY POT OF CKN & NOODLES WITH POTAOES MADE FROM ALL LEFTOVERS..ENOUGH FOR ABOUT 4 SERVINGS BUT IT WON'T GO TO WASTE. BEEN SICK WITH A BAD RESPITORY SINCE LAST WK. SO THE CKN & NOODLES & SALAD TASTED GOOD! DH HAD SALMON & SALAD. SOMETHING NEW FOR TOM..... DEPENDS ON WHATS IN THE FRIDGE & HOW I FEEL. OTHERWISE DH IS ON HIS OWN.


----------



## MO_cows

Postponed going to Sam's. So we had shrimp stir fry.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne went to the city today for another chemo treatment. Our wonderful girlfriend went with her to keep her company and they stopped in for a late lunch after the treatment. I was the recipient of leftovers which covered my supper tonight and most likely tomorrow as well. Half of the pasta and sauce is in the fridge, all of a huge steak, about half of the steamed broccoli, cauliflower and other assorted veggies, cheese sticks and a huge slice of cake! I cannot imagine who could eat what those girls brought home as leftovers, much less before they had their meal out of it! It's all super tasty and I'm enjoying it all.


----------



## GTX63

Last night, pork chops in onion gravy, with red mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli doused in franks hot sauce.
Tonight, roasted sausage ravioli with feta, ricotta, provolone and shredded parmesan cheeses.


----------



## doozie

Hubby wants to go to our favorite BBQ place today, they are more than generous with their portions, no plans for dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FRIED CHICKEN , NUKED POTATO & SALAD FOR DH. SMALL BOWL OF CKN & NOOODLES FOR ME. BETTER SCROUNGE UP SOMESWEET TREAT TO GO WITH IT.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Brined citrus pork loin chops done in the sous vide and then onto the grill for a couple minutes, mixed greens for me, some type of mushroom, and another veggie.


----------



## emdeengee

Tonight will be a simple meal of fried Haloumi cheese with young potatoes in their jackets and a big mixed salad.

If you love cheese you should try Haloumi. Great on bar-b-que hamburgers as well. Very common on Australian barbies but not so much here. The cheese has a very high melting temperature so perfect for grilling.


----------



## doozie

I'll have to look for Haloumi cheese now.

Due to a communication problem, our favorite BBQ place has the very same initials as a local gas station, so no BBQ place lunch, LOL!

Instead we went to a local grocery, picked up some steaks in the bargain bin, and grilled them. (Just as good as the BBQ place meal would have been)

Dinner is in the Crockpot, we picked up a roast and an onion soup packet for the seasoning. Veggies on the side, rolls and a serving of noodles cause he wants them.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm searing flank steak pinwheels on a grill up, topping them with fresh mozzarella, and finishing in the oven. I'll have mine over greens, but Mr. Pixie likes his with red sauce and pasta. I'll add some sort of veggies to round it out.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FRESH SALAD FOR ME, SALAD, LAST OF THE FRIED CHICKKEN & NUKED POTATO FOR DH. LOOKS LIKE A BIT OF ICE CREAM LEFT FOR HIM IN THE FRZR. WILL HAVE TO COOK UP SOMETHING NEW FOR TOM. MAYBE SOME ONION/ BELL PEPPER BURGERS & FRIES FOR TOM. BETTER MAKE SOME BROWNIES OR BAKE A CAKE SINCE I HAVE SO MANY MIXES STILL. GOT LOTS OF VEGS IN THE CABINET SO BETTER OPEN ONE OF THOSE AS WELL.


----------



## alida

I'm bored of cooking at the moment so I'm eyeing a takeout flyer from a local Thai restaurant and another flyer from a local pizza place. Or I could defrost and eat some of the homemade beef vegetable soup I made three weeks ago. At this moment thawing and heating that soup seems like a lot of work too. I do believe I'm in a cooking slump!


----------



## emdeengee

Did you ever stop to do the math on all the meals you have planned, shopped for, made and cleaned up after? Slumps and just handing the family an apple and piece of cheese have been a part of my life. 

I have been the main cook in our family for over 40 years. Three meals a day will total 1095 in a year. If you subtract 20% to account for eating out or at someone else's table - bless anyone who invites me anywhere - (219 meals) and 10% for the times when you reheat leftovers or defrost frozen containers (110 meals) then that leaves 766 in a year but over 40 years 30,640 meals. Order pizza Alida.


----------



## alida

emdeengee said:


> Did you ever stop to do the math on all the meals you have planned, shopped for, made and cleaned up after? Slumps and just handing the family an apple and piece of cheese have been a part of my life.
> 
> I have been the main cook in our family for over 40 years. Three meals a day will total 1095 in a year. If you subtract 20% to account for eating out or at someone else's table - bless anyone who invites me anywhere - (219 meals) and 10% for the times when you reheat leftovers or defrost frozen containers (110 meals) then that leaves 766 in a year but over 40 years 30,640 meals. Order pizza Alida.


I love your math calculations, and have also been the main cook and bottle washer since about 1981. That's a lot of meals, a lot. 

I did some more pondering and determined that those frozen soups were meant for lunches at work not dinner at home, so I ordered the Thai food, a better option for me at the moment. It was delicious and a nice change. There's enough left for tonight and possibly a bit of lunch tomorrow. Apparently re-heating takeout food is NOT a problem for me at the moment


----------



## doozie

Last few days have been leftovers, tonight is going to be a kielbasa,shrimp and green pepper/onion combo in the skillet.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

The misses is 'building' a couple of lasagnas. One for today. The other will become individual frozen portions. Blueberry cobbler for desert.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i think the dollar menu at burget king is on our menu for today or tomorrow.. no cooking & super cheap meal for 2 under $5. however tom. will be roast beef, potatoes & carrots & a cake mix of some flavor. that will make meals for about 3 days. also have 16 bean soup par-boiled & in the frzr . i think another pot of cabbage soup sounds good later on this week.


----------



## susieneddy

The past couple of nights we have had shrimp stir fry, chicken salad with grapes and portabello mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese, peppers, onions, cheese, chicken and garlic. Tonight going over to a friends house for brats and burgers.


----------



## happy hermits

Our elerctric has out for almost two days so tonight I am roasting a chicken.


----------



## snowlady

Juicy Lucy burgers. Basically a cheeseburger with the cheese on the inside. Sweet potato fries. Yum! Don’t know about tomorrow yet. The weather was beautiful today so spent most of the day outside. Rain tomorrow so maybe soup.


----------



## light rain

Parsnips, carrots, onions and potatoes for supper tonight. Maybe a few ozs. of protein for each of us.

Breakfast for me was an egg, brown rice, natto and a cup of tea.

I tried again white pine needle tea a few days ago. Enjoyed it but think I need to drink more to an acquire a real taste for it. 

Composters are unfrozen and working so I'm already dreaming of a ripe tomato.

DH and I are celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary today. Boy, the years go fast...


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFT OVER PIZZA POCKETS FROM ONE OF THE LOCAL CAFE'S FOR DH. I'M STICKING TO SOMETHING LESS VOLITILE TO MY HEARTBURN ISSUE. SOMETHING SIMPLE LIKE COLD CEREAL & TOAST. TOM. I WILL THAW OUT A BEEF ROAST & COOK IT ON TUES WITH POTS & CARROTS FOR DH TO EAT ON FOR A FEW DAYS THIS WEEK. I NEED TO MAKE A BOX OF JELLO OR PUDDING THIS WEEK & MAYBE CAKE MIX..HALF WILL GO TO THE FRZR & DH CAN EAT ON THE OTHER HALF ALL WEEK. I JUST FOUND A 5LB BAG OF JONATHNS IN THE BACK OF THE PANTRY TO BETTER RETURN THAT CAKEMIX TO THE PANTRY & MAKE AN APPLE PIE INSTEAD.


----------



## doozie

We're splitting a slab of Baby Back Ribs, started in the house, finished on the grill.
Husband will probably want baked beans and I might make some potato salad, and some other side veg.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yum! those ribs & potato salad sounds delish! i ought to make some potato salad too. i can control the salt if i make it & not buy it. don't have ribs to cook but do hae pork roast in the frzr & i can always cook it inn bbq sauce. thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Oregon1986

we been in a huge bbq and meat smoking mode lately,yummmmm


----------



## no really

Smoked ribs tonight, beef and pork. In that cooking outside mode too. Weather has been great.


----------



## no really

sorry double post


----------



## Oregon1986

no really said:


> Smoked ribs tonight, beef and pork. In that cooking outside mode too. Weather has been great.


sounds delicious!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making cilantro seasoned chicken enchiladas wrapped in savoy cabbage. It's a new recipe so I hope it's good.


----------



## Bret

It's going to be beef liver and I don't really care for liver.  Thawing in the kitchen. All will be fried. Half will be processed into a pate that I can consume in small amounts with crackers on the run.


----------



## ydderf

Fresh salad, bbq lamb chops, bbq sweet potatoes, fried rice with lots of veggies in it.


----------



## snowlady

Bacon wrapped filets and salad.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight: beef heart, sweet potatoes, green beans, tapioca pudding.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I forgot to put the chicken in the sous vide last night, so I cobbed together red beans, rice, and smoked sausage for Mr. Pixie. I had leftover crack in a bowl. 

Tonight I'm making the chicken cabbage enchiladas.


----------



## snowlady

Oooh enchiladas! That’s what’s going to be for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE WILL FINISH UP LEFTOVERS FROM THE FRIDGE & I'LL COOK SOMETHING NEW TOM. NEED TO GET UP & INVENTORY THE BIG FRZR...NO TELLING WHAT GREAT THINGS I MIGHT FIND IN THERE.....OR NOT. IF WE EVERY GET A GOOD SRING DAY WE NEED TO DEFROST THE BIG UPRIGHT FRZR. EACH SHELF HAS FRZR COILS UNDER IT.. POOR CHOICE ON OUR PART. SOMETIMES THE FROST FRZS THE ITEMS TO IT & IT IS A BEAR GETTING IT UN-STUCK. NEXT FRZR WILL BE FROST FREE!!


----------



## alida

I pulled some stuffed peppers from the freezer before heading out for work this morning. They'll be nicely thawed by the time I get home tonight and can be baked then.


----------



## susieneddy

We had a chuck roast cooked with a celery, carrot and garlic paste, red wine, stock and other things I don't remember.
Last night we went to the local watering hole and I had a Cheeseburger with fries and Susie had 3 fish tacos with fries.
I will have left over roast and Susie will just eat soft foods and maybe some ice cream. She had dental work done so nothing she can chew on or spicy foods. Who knows what tomorrow will bring


----------



## ydderf

Bacon wrapped pork loin roast, baked potato. baked metro squash, fresh tomato fresh cucumber baked cherry cake. The oven was full!


----------



## Irish Pixie

The cabbage wrapped enchiladas were disappointing. Every time I took a bite, I'd taste the cabbage and my brain would say halupki! but sadly it was not. Disappointing.

Tonight I'm making Philly cheese steak stuffed peppers, hopefully not disappointing.


----------



## doozie

I bought frozen chicken breasts a while back, it was a "bulk buy" and they were all frozen together in a bag.
I thawed the block out and I'm thinking of grilling some on the BBQ tonight and making chicken noodle soup or a white chili the rest.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FOUND A SM CONTAINER OF VEGE CKN SOUP IN THE FRZR YEST. AS WELL AS A SM CONTAINER OF CKN & NOODLES SO I THAWED THEM OUT & THAT WAS OUR MEALS FOR YEST. TODAY WE WILL FINISH OFF SOME MORE LEFTOVERS. RIGHT NOW I HAVE A GIANT BATCH OF YEASTY WAFFLE BATTER BREWING ON THE COUNTER & IN ABOUT AN HOUR I WILL MAKE ABOUT 15 THICK WAFFLES FOR THE FRZR. DH GOES THRU WAFFLES LIKE THEY ARE T-BONE STEAKS. I AM THE ONE THAT LOVED WAFFLES BUT LUCKY IF I CAN GET 2 OUT OF A BATHCH OF 15 OR SO. GOT TO BE QUICK AROUND HERE IF YOU LIKE WAFFES AS THEY DISAPPEAR IN A FLASH. I WILL PULL OUT A BEEF ROAST TO THAW FOR LTER IN THE WEEK. CABBAGE & DOGS SOUND GOOD TOO & THINK I HAVE ALLL I NEED TO MAKE THAT DISH LATER IN THE WEEK.


----------



## newfieannie

I made some vegetarian pea soup yesterday. today I'm experimenting on my choc. chip cookies. I added a little cocoa to make them more choclaty and 1/4 cup Kahlua.

I didn't have much hopes for them but they were delicious. I only ate one but I could have cleaned out the lot. got them frozen for my son. I got some vermouth left over which I don't drink. I might try to figure out some way to make cookies etc. with it. ~Georgia. for some reason pics wont post again


----------



## doozie

I cooked all the chicken from yesterday, today will some be chicken noodle soup, and a first for me, making homemade egg noodles. Seems easy enough to make, trying to do more home made everything.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> I cooked all the chicken from yesterday, today will some be chicken noodle soup, and a first for me, making homemade egg noodles. Seems easy enough to make, trying to do more home made everything.


I think you will like the homemade noodles. I know I do!


----------



## susieneddy

DW is recovering from the dental work and is eating esp. the ice cream. We knocked off more leftovers and will finish them up tonight.


----------



## newfieannie

trying again.001JPG did I get it this time?


----------



## newfieannie

ok I got it! this goes with post 7913. I'm trying to learn how to do it myself from youtube. ~Georgia


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, ham steaks baked in the oven with honey mustard glaze. With carrots and green salad with ranch dressing mixed up fresh.


----------



## snowlady

Burgers and cheesy potatoes. I meant to make something else with the hamburger but we decided to work in the timber after work so quick and easy it was.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The Philly cheese steak stuffed peppers were not disappointing. They were quite tasty. 

Last night we had grilled lamb steak, sauteed mushrooms, and Cali blend veggies. I had my lamb on mixed greens, and Mr. Pixie had tator tots. 

Tonight I'm making pork tenderloin and chopped sauteed cabbage. I cheated and bought a seasoned, and bacon wrapped!, tenderloin at Sam's Club yesterday. It should be a good meal.


----------



## pixiedoodle

i pan fried 4 burgers with chopped onion , sweet red bell pepper & smoked paprika , french fries & small fresh simple salad..letuce toms & a dab on onion. we have eftover morning glory muffin bars so that was our sweet for the day. so, looks like tonite will be a repeat of last nite & then on to more leftovers.


----------



## doozie

My noodles were a success, so easy and pretty fast to make. 

Tonight is a pork roast, applesauce, baked or roasted potatoes, and probably cauliflower.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Costco's Kirkland signature bolognese lasagna. It was really good.


----------



## MO_cows

Went to the grocery store tonight so brought home Hy-Vee takeout sushi for dinner.


----------



## montysky

Fish and Chips and battered mushrooms


----------



## Evons hubby

montysky said:


> Fish and Chips and battered mushrooms


I'm not much on fish, love the chips n mushrooms though, but I treat mine gently. 
Last nights supper was hamburger with a side of noodles with miniature cabbage n creme sauce. Yummy stuff right there!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight we're having Asian garlic boneless skinless chicken thighs done in the crockpot, a side of snow peas, and a salad. 

New recipe, fingers crossed.


----------



## doozie

It's an all leftovers day today, with a side salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the lasagna. We had a small salad with it. Tonight no idea what we will eat since we are going to a friends house to watch the Walking Dead.


----------



## no really

Pulled pork sandwiches, chips and desserts. Having some friends and family over, no idea what other food will show up, everyone usually brings something.


----------



## MO_cows

Easy night tonight. Heated up leftover tuna pie, steamed some asparagus in the microwave. Cottage cheese and tomatoes, it's a full meal. Even had time to cook off another lb of liver for the old dog.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER SPGY & SCE FROM YESTERDAY , SIDE SALAD & BLUEBERRY MORNING GLORY MUFFIN BARS. THE REST F THE DAY WE ARE BOTH ON OUR OWN. PLENTY OF ODDS & ENDS STILL IN THE FRIDGE READY TO HEAT UP IN THE MICRO.
NEED SOME FRESH PRODUCE & MILK BUT OTHERWISE GOOD FOR THE WEEK.


----------



## doozie

Tuna noodle casserole with another go with the the homemade noodles, I'll try another recipe just for the heck of it. I might even be inspired to make a simple dessert today.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm tired today, so I'm making Toscana Zuppa in the crockpot.


----------



## Nimrod

Even though I do survival cooking (learn to cook something or starve) that doesn't mean I make icky meals. Last night's dinner was torsk, baked potato, and mixed veges. Torsk (poor mans lobster) is boiled cod dipped in melted butter and lemon juice. The potatoes were on sale, 5 pounds for a dollar. I'm working to use them up before they spoil. Likewise frozen veges were on sale a dollar a pound.


----------



## roadless

Doing meal prep for the work week.
Chicken in crockpot, meatloaf in oven, taco meat on stove.
Still have kale and brussel sprouts to do.


----------



## newfieannie

doing the same thing here because I have appointments all week. made some beans. I like them better in a iron pot but I broke mine. honey garlic drumsticks. they look awful dark but sure taste good. ~Georgia


----------



## nehimama

For me, it's all about the vegetables. This is my version of an Asian-Style noodle skillet.

First I stir-fried a BUNCH of vegetables in a little peanut oil and a hefty glug of sesame oil. Added in a bit of plain ground pork (not pork sausage). Then a cup and a half of good chicken broth. (I use "Better Than Bullion".)

Then, a busted-up package of ramen noodles, and I let that cook on a tiny flame until the noodles were done.

For that authentic Asian flavor, soy sauce alone won't get it. I use the Big Three: sesame oil, a healthy glug-glug-glug of cooking sake (just at the end of stir-frying, while the flame is still high.) or cooking sherry. The alcohol boils away, and you still get that nice, subtle under-flavor.



















Sometimes I like to thicken the broth, using a slurry of a little cornstarch mixed into a little water.


----------



## newfieannie

that looks so good Nehi! I have all the stuff to make it except ramen noodles. never ever bought any. I saw them in the store but didn't know what to do with them. I'm going to try this. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

Still tired, and have stuff that I must get done so I'm making cheater paella.


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh will finish off bell pepper burger, last of the jonathn apple pie i made, salald & a few fresh cut french fries. better get that pork roast out of the frzr to thaw.


----------



## doozie

Lunch was leftover casserole. Dinner is air fried breaded fish and fries for husband. I don't have much of an appetite today, might just be a side salad for me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> brussel sprouts


I had always eaten them steamed until I found out how good they are roasted and a little charred. 
They are also wonderful shredded and pan fried in bacon grease, again a little charred. The high heat makes them sweeter.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> I had always eaten them steamed until I found out how good they are roasted and a little charred.


Me too! 
Don't like how they stick up my small home though...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Don't like how they stick up my small home though...


Spring is here so now you can open a window. 
The end justifies the means. 
Cauliflower can be prepared the same ways.


----------



## roadless

Bearfootfarm said:


> Spring is here so now you can open a window.


Tell that to Mother Nature!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

roadless said:


> Tell that to Mother Nature!


Yeah, she's being fickle today.
It's in the 50's here, but should be back near 70 tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## roadless

Totally jealous. 
It was 60 on Saturday, 45 high dreary and very windy last two days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

roadless said:


> Totally jealous.
> It was 60 on Saturday, 45 high dreary and very windy last two days.


We had snow. No joke.


----------



## roadless

Irish Pixie said:


> We had snow. No joke.


Ugh....
The older I get the less I like winter.
Last year here it seemed like we only had 2 seasons, it went from very cold to hot, then back again.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made a double batch of meatballs. Homegrown pork and beef. Froze half, had spaghetti and sauce with the rest.

Had to make layered bean dip at 6 am so DH could take it for a pot luck at work. 

Tonight, we are having pork tenderloin marinated in Italian dressing and on the side, beans n greens. Saute onions and fresh spinach, stir in drained cannelloni beans at the end to heat thru. 

Hope to fire up the grill this week, the weather looks decent and a bag of charcoal is standing by. And have marinated chicken breast and bacon wrapped turkey tenders in the freezer.


----------



## doozie

Dinner plans for plain split pea soup in the instant pot, pork chops, roasted red potatoes with garlic and pepper, green beans.


----------



## TerriLynn

Its cooking for a crowd at our house this week as the kids are home for Spring Break. 

I currently have a whole chicken roasting in the oven.

I am also making sausage meatballs, using Bisquick, shredded cheese, a pkg of cream cheese, and an egg. I am doubling the recipe.

I have bread dough going in my bread machine (one batch takes almost 2 hours) I am doing 2 batches of it today. The first batch is going to be cinnamon rolls, and I found a new recipe for a caramel sauce to bake them in. It was pretty easy to make just 1 1/2 cups brown sugar and 3 cups whipping cream and cook until bubbly. I am going to pour it in the bottom of the baking pan, and also use it when I roll out the dough, instead of the cinnamon and brown sugar I normally do, I'm sure they will all get eaten, but hoping the kids like these as well as the ones I normally make.

The second batch of dough is going to be a pizza. I press the dough into a jelly roll pan, and top with spaghetti sauce, Parmesan cheese, Mozzarella cheese, fried bacon (which I am baking on a cookie sheet for this later today when my oven is free) and diced ham lunch meat.

Since the boys who are old enough to work are in and out, and the younger boys just want to snack or graze when they get hungry, I am hoping this will give me a couple of days where I wont have to cook. I am thinking when they work their way through the pizza, sausage balls, and cinnamon rolls, I will make chicken salad and we'll go to sandwiches!


----------



## susieneddy

Saturday night we had chicken salad and crackers.
Sunday night we had fish (Basa) that was covered with Shrimp and garlic sauce, fried potatoes with garlic.
Monday we had to go to Merida (dentist)so we ate at Bostons pizza which is a Canadian company. I had sliders (BBQ Pork, Buffalo Chicken and a burger) with fries, Susie had bacon cheese burger with fries. I brought most of mine home and it is still in the fridge.


----------



## alida

I have today off. Right now I have a bone in ham baking. Once it's out I'll shove a tray of veggies in to roast for awhile. Dinners for a few days, drippings in the freezer for pea soup later and the rest to be diced for meals later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

strip steak for dh with saute'd yellow squash ,baked potato & fresh salad. oatmeal cookis for a sweet.


----------



## MO_cows

Diced up leftover ham, put it in with shredded cabbage. Stirred in white sauce with a generous addition of spicy brown mustard when the cabbage was done. Heated up leftover corn for a side. Using up leftovers doesn't make for a glamorous dinner but I sure like keeping the fridge from having container overload.


----------



## TerriLynn

MO_cows said:


> Diced up leftover ham, put it in with shredded cabbage. Stirred in white sauce with a generous addition of spicy brown mustard when the cabbage was done. Heated up leftover corn for a side. Using up leftovers doesn't make for a glamorous dinner but I sure like keeping the fridge from having container overload.


I love leftovers!


----------



## montysky

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm not much on fish, love the chips n mushrooms though, but I treat mine gently.
> Last nights supper was hamburger with a side of noodles with miniature cabbage n creme sauce. Yummy stuff right there!


lol ... but if you stop by a "chippy" shop do try the mushrooms so good, and yes be gentle with them


----------



## doozie

Split pea soup from yesterday for lunch. It was a really good batch even without the ham. The Better than boullion brand that was mentioned here recently makes a ham base I used for flavoring. 

Left over pork for dinner, side of baked beans, and I'm feeling like I might make some Jiffy cornbread too.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade tomato soup with grilled cheese. Two more quarts of tomato puree left from last summer. I guess I need to figure out a different soup for soup and sandwich night until this year's tomato glut.


----------



## doozie

Pork fried rice for dinner, I might pick up some frozen egg rolls while we are out today to go with it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to do citrus brined pork chops in the Sous Vide, and grill them a couple minutes. Mushrooms, garlic, and capers and a steam bag of veggies, plus I'll steam a bag of veggie pasta for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## mzgarden

Got one doe in milk, so back to making cheese and ice cream. Canned up some red seedless grapes this morning while making ice cream.


----------



## pixiedoodle

finally, the ckn thighs will be cooked tonite. thinking about making a dish of scalloped potatoes & side salad. easy meal tonite & maybe no leftovers from this one. jello or pudding ...which ever is in the cabinet.


----------



## MO_cows

Marinated chicken breast in the oven along with cubed butternut squash. Cottage cheese on the side.


----------



## snowlady

I made a roast with potatoes and carrots on Tuesday. Last night was cold roast beef sandwiches. I love them! Tonight was chicken stir fried with red peppers onions and ginger on jasmine rice. Yum!


----------



## doozie

Ribs and homemade Minestrone soup in the instant pot.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ROAST BEEF WITH POTATOES, CARROTS , GRAVY FROM SOME OF THE BROTH . BETTER MAKE SOMETHING SWEET AS I FAILED TO DO SO THE LAST FEW DAYS...GOTTA HAVE THAT FOR SURE!


----------



## newfieannie

it's Friday again and the dear boy will be in at 3 or so. I just took this rice pudding out of the oven. I don't eat them so I haven't made one in years. he loves them though. I made this one with coffee cream. I tasted it and it's delicious. I have to have will power not to eat more of it. it's just so good! I don't use raisins like mom did.

I usually have a surprise along with the regular stuff for him like canned fruit ,ptowels etc. today I got the rice ,home made bread(he thinks my back is too bad to make it yet) and baked beans and some socks. everything is lined up out in the den so all he has to do is fill his car. I got enough today so he doesn't have to stop at the market on the way home which he hates. all he wants is to get home to his dogs and not move except to walk them until Monday morning. !~Georgia


----------



## doozie

newfieannie said:


> it's Friday again and the dear boy will be in at 3 or so. I just took this rice pudding out of the oven. I don't eat them so I haven't made one in years. he loves them though. I made this one with coffee cream. I tasted it and it's delicious. I have to have will power not to eat more of it. it's just so good! I don't use raisins like mom did.
> 
> I usually have a surprise along with the regular stuff for him like canned fruit ,ptowels etc. today I got the rice ,home made bread(he thinks my back is too bad to make it yet) and baked beans and some socks. everything is lined up out in the den so all he has to do is fill his car. I got enough today so he doesn't have to stop at the market on the way home which he hates. all he wants is to get home to his dogs and not move except to walk them until Monday morning. !~Georgia
> View attachment 76170


I love your pictures, you always have that added touch that makes them special! Love the teapot!


----------



## newfieannie

that's very kind of you Doozie


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling cedar plank steelhead trout and romaine hearts, and I'm sauteing lobster ravioli in a bit of oil and butter.


----------



## pixiedoodle

fridge is full of leftovers...roast beef , chicken legs & things,cabbage soup,chinese, salad makings, mashed potatoes, gravy etc. no cooking for a few days, just eating on all he good leftovers this week. i may bake a cake and/or brownies that will last all week.


----------



## doozie

Chili and rolls, sweet and simple.


----------



## light rain

An egg, potato cake and natto. Then some marinated artichoke hearts. May have an English muffin shortly...


----------



## doozie

light rain said:


> An egg, potato cake and natto. Then some marinated artichoke hearts. May have an English muffin shortly...


What is Natto?


----------



## light rain

doozie said:


> What is Natto?


Natto is fermented soybeans that is traditionally a popular part of a Japanese breakfast. It is somewhat slimey after you stir it up (2T) and I eat it with eggs and rice usually. The bacteria that ferments it is possibly medicinal... My husband and son said, no, no, natto..


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a spur of the moment cookout and get together. Burgers, marinated chicken breast, homemade potato salad, pickled asparagus and chocolate cake for dessert. 

Tonight, shrimp jambalaya with green salad on the side.


----------



## Evons hubby

Snitzel, Mac n cheese and green beans.


----------



## oldasrocks

Meat Loaf, mashed taters, green beans. Supper is in about 30 minutes.


----------



## snowlady

It was going to be beef pot pie but my sister called so....Mexican it was! Pot pie tomorrow night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was grilled chicken leg quarters, mushrooms with garlic and capers, and a veggie blend. Mr. Pixie had tiny potatoes as well.

Tonight is green curry with shrimp.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I HAVE ENOGHT LEFTOVERS FROM SEVERAL MEALS TO LAST ABOUT 4 DYS I BELIVE. TONITE I WILL HAVE SOME CABAGE SOUP & DH WILL EAT MORE ROAST, POTS & GRAVY. I'LL ADD A SM SLALD TO BOTH. WW'LL BE WORKING ON LEFTOVERS MOST OF THIS WEE IF THERE IS ENOUGH. I'LL MAKE SOMETHING SWEET THAT CAN LAST ALL WEEK..CAKE, PIE, PUDDING?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a large (flat kind) beef roast in the sous vide today, the directions indicate cooking it at 130 degrees for 10 hours! I'll pop it on the grill for a minute or two on each side to brown it nicely. I think I'll roast turnips and broccoli for a side, and put mine beef over greens. Tiny tators for Mr. Pixie, and I'll add au ju to them.


----------



## doozie

Sliced roast beef from yesterday, maybe as sandwiches on rolls, roasted red potatoes, and corn.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Sliced roast beef from yesterday, maybe as sandwiches on rolls, roasted red potatoes, and corn.


Sounds yummy to me!


----------



## MO_cows

Last night DH was at a meeting so me and dad scrounged leftovers. Tonight they are on their own. Had 2 teeth pulled today, more swollen and sore than I expected.


----------



## snowlady

Chicken with apricot ginger sauce, roasted green beans and jasmine rice. Did I mention I LOVE Hello Fresh. . I swear I don’t get a kick back but I am such a non-creative cook.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make shrimp, tomatoes, and feta tonight. Mr. Pixie's will be over pasta, mine over mixed greens.


----------



## alida

Last night was a stuffed pepper after a bowl of vegetable soup. Tonight I'm working late and I'm pretty sure that I see something from my favourite Indian take out place in my future,probably their braised lamb with lime. Can't make it myself, and don't want to either!


----------



## doozie

Homemade KFC bowls for Dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> Last night DH was at a meeting so me and dad scrounged leftovers. Tonight they are on their own. Had 2 teeth pulled today, more swollen and sore than I expected.


hope you are feeling a bit better today! getting teeth pulled is a whopper oof pain when you un-numb! i am feeling your pain! hope you feel better later this week.


----------



## light rain

MO_cows said:


> Last night DH was at a meeting so me and dad scrounged leftovers. Tonight they are on their own. Had 2 teeth pulled today, more swollen and sore than I expected.


Did they give you a steroid shot to reduce inflammation?


----------



## light rain

snowlady said:


> Chicken with apricot ginger sauce, roasted green beans and jasmine rice. Did I mention I LOVE Hello Fresh. . I swear I don’t get a kick back but I am such a non-creative cook.


Oikos in MI sells hardy apricot trees in case you're interested...


----------



## MO_cows

light rain said:


> Did they give you a steroid shot to reduce inflammation?


Nope. Just a prescription for painkillers and plenty of care instructions. Good old saltwater rinse does about as good as anything. We already had prescription strength naproxen at home, that's been enough. Got 2 sets of sutures which creeps me out but I just keep my tongue out of there and don't think about it. 

Tonight, made burritos with ground beef cooked with my patented "wet" technique. I was hoping I could eat one without resorting to the blender, and I did.


----------



## doozie

The last Chicken Cordon Bleu casserole from the freezer, breaded okra for me on the side, green beans for husband.


----------



## happy hermits

Oh my tonight we had to go to the city we had Charlie hot dogs I am so happy and I so have heart burn.


----------



## snowlady

Already planning for tomorrow night. Fish fry at our church. We work and eat then we eat and work.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to put a marinated flank steak in the sous vide at 4:30 and cook at 130 degrees for 90 minutes, and then sear on the grill for a couple minutes. I think I'll roast parmesan green beans, and a couple other somethings.


----------



## doozie

We're doing frozen battered fish in the airfryer, roasted sweet and white potatoes, onions and seasonings, and a side of peas.


----------



## whiterock

Reckon I'lll soak some pinto beans tonight and cook em tomorrow. Pretty much a staple here at this old single cowboy's shack.


----------



## light rain

Defrosted cooked chicken from the freezer, a potato and some other veggie. DH having soup he made yesterday and blackberries and a chicken leg for late snack.

Gonna nuke a big ol sweet potato for people or animals. I know our visiting possum would enjoy the trimmings...


----------



## whiterock

Grandson spending the night with me tonight. We gonna have rib eyes. The boy acts like he don't get fed unless he is at my house, lol. I put 6" on his lanky frame this year. Unfortunately, a lot went to his feet. Bought his size 13 boots last summer, he wears a 15 now.


----------



## snowlady

As predicted, the fish fry was awesome. I made cherry pie and pecan pie but ate a piece of blackberry pie. Man was that good!


----------



## doozie

Tonight is home made pizza with the works, I'm using the cast iron skillet as a pan again.

BLTs for lunch, I made and froze a bunch of bacon a while back, and I'm using up the last bits of bacon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making seasoned pork loin over sauteed cabbage, and something that shall be named later.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I DECIDED ON A LOW SODIUM COLD CUT SANDWICH & A SLICE OF LIGHT CHEESE WITH LETTUCE & TOMATO. DON'T GET MUCH IN THE WAY OF COLD CUTS BECAUSE OF THE HIGH SODIUM BUT NOW & THEN I CAN FIND A REDUCED SODIUM COLD CUT. WITH A SUMMER TOMATO IT WOULD BE EVEN BETTER! MAYBE IN JULY?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Rosemary seasoned lamb leg steaks in the sous vide, and then on the grill for a few minutes for a nice char. I have no idea what else to cook.


----------



## doozie

Lunch is leftover pizza.

Dinner is sweet and sour Chicken using up leftover green pepper and red onion over rice or fried noodles, maybe both. I'll probably make some broccoli on the side too.


----------



## whiterock

Frijoles forever!


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonites special will be pinto beans n cornbread, with a choice of Cole slaw or more coleslaw on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THOSE BEANS & PONE SOUND REALLY GOOD & I THINK I HAVE SOME COOKED NAVY BEANS I THE FRZR & A BOX OF JIFF PONE MIX IN TH ECABINET. BETTER GET THOSE BEANS TO THAWING & MAKE THE JIFFY ONE MIX. 
I HAVE TINY PORK ROAST THAWING. MAY TAKE A FEW DAYS TO THAW OR I MAY TRY OUT THE PRST COOKER I HAVEN'T USED IN NEARLY A YR. I KEEP FORGETTING I HAVE ONE.... SHOULD USE IT EVERY DAY. I THINK MINE IS TOO BIG FOR THE SM AMTS I COOK NOW DAYS. I SEE THEY HAVE SMALL ONES NOW..BETTER LOOK INTO IT.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we went to a wedding reception and it included dinner. Salad, lasagna and another pasta dish with spinach, garlic bread. With a cheese and fruit platter and crudite with dip to graze on. And of course, cake. They did a cupcake display instead if traditional wedding cake, they looked good and tasted good. Kudos to the caterers.

Tonight, drunken pot roast with carrots and mashed potatoes and gravy. The braising liquid of red wine and beef broth makes gravy to die for. 

Have had a hankering for some cornbread. So will see if dad will cook a pot of beans tomorrow with a ham shank off our homegrown hog. Then I come home and make cornbread in the cast iron skillet and dinner is done.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Garlicky shrimp and spinach over veggie noodles for me, pasta for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## doozie

I made some no knead bread in the cast iron skillet, dough sits out in a bowl overnight, and rises in the skillet the next day. The recipe was for a thick crust pizza dough I found while looking for my other pizza in a pan recipe, it made 2 nice low round loaves. 
Easy to do.
We dipped some in our Tomato soup, and I made a sandwich with a bit of one loaf. 
Tonight is leftovers for dinner.

Tomorrow is something new, Big Mac Salad, Burger, lettuce, cheese, tomato, pickles, and a special homemade sauce.
Hope it's as good as it sounded to me.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Liver 'n' onions, mashed taters, lima beans, gravy, biscuits, apple pie.


----------



## snowlady

Chicken tacos with peppers and onions, jalapeños, sour cream. Yum!


----------



## sniper69

For supper on tax day - I made a meatloaf, mashed taters, corn, and green beans. Also had the pressure cooker going with a rump roast coated with some seasonings. The roast is being shredded and going to be used in tamales. Hopefully I'll have them finished up before work this morning and take some for lunch. 

Sunday's supper was spaghetti, garlic roasted potatoes, french bread with herbs mixed in olive oil for dipping.


----------



## snowlady

First hot dogs on the grill. They were really good but I’m done for the season, now.


----------



## doozie

I'm cutting up some chicken, so tonight will be oven baked breasts and a drumstick or two, roasted red potatoes, and broccoli.

Tomorrow will be chicken and dumplings or chicken noodle casserole.

I usually end up making broth with the backs and wings, so soup of some sort for a lunch is on the menu too.


----------



## Bret

Last night, prepped Rocky Mountain Oysters that were kept in the barn refrigerator since Saturday. Three steers worth.

Speed cooked this morning--Chicken fried them and served with a fried egg sunny side up, an English muffin, blackberry jam, OJ and coffee.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've never tried Rocky Mountain Oysters, but it's on my bucket list. 

I'm making Italian wedding soup, it's quick, easy, and delicious.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SERVING LAST OF THE PORK ROAST & VEGS & GRAVY TONITE FOR DH. I THINK I HAVE SOME SOUP TO FINISH OFF & IF NOT I'LL OPEN A PINT OF TOM SOUP I CANNED IN THE FALL. FRIDGE IS GETTING BARE BUT FRZRS STILL GOOD. ALWAYS OUT OF FRESH PRODUCE EVERY WKIT SEEMS . BEEN 2 WKS I THINK SINCE WE GROCERY SHOPPED.GOT LOTS OF MEATS BUT OUT OF FRESH PRODUCE & FRZN VEGS & A FEW BOXED ITEMS. STRETCHING AS FAR AS I CAN BUT OUT OF SOME OF THOSE SIMPLE THINGS...FLOUR SUGAR FRESH PRODUCE ETC.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Pork chops, rice pilaf, corn, applesauce, coffee cake


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found a huge beef roast in the freezer, it goes in the sous vide for three hours, and then under the broiler to brown for a bit. I have no idea what I'll fix with it tho...


----------



## pixiedoodle

MORE LEFTOVERS TONITE. FRIDGE IS GETTING BARE BUT I WILL TRY TO USE UP THE ODDS & ENDS TONITE. SURE NEED SOME TOMS BUT I CAN'T JUST BUY ONE ITEM WHEN I GO TO THE STORE SO I TRY TO STAY OUT IF THE STORE AS LONG AS I CAN.


----------



## doozie

I cut a chicken in half, its on the grill, I'm slowly basting it with BBQ sauce. 
I found a Delicata squash from the fall hanging out in my closet, (coolest place in the house) so that's going to pop into the instant pot.
Mac and Cheese from the blue box tonight too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The roast was delicious. I added boiled white sweet potatoes, all the health of a sweet potato but not so sweet potatoey, and a steam bag of broccoli last night. 

Today is leftover day, the fridge needs cleaning out for tomorrow's dinner leftovers.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef stew, corn bread, pie.


----------



## doozie

I made Chicken salad for lunch with the other half of my BBQ chicken from yesterday. 

Burgers on the grill tonight, frozen potato crowns in the air fryer, baked beans on the side for husband, a salad for me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WENT TO THE 3 STORES TODAY. MAY WERE WE EVER DOWN TO NOTHING IN THE FRIDGE ETC. RELOADDED NOW & WOULD LIKE TO THINK WE CAN GO ANOTHER 2 WKS OR MAYBE 3 WKS ITH OUT A BIG GROCERY SHOPPING TRIP. WILL STRETCH AS FAR AS I CAN.. I AM EXHAUSTED FROM HITTING 3 BIG STORES & THE VETS OFFICE.! WOW WE WERE BARE IN THE CABINETS & FRIDGE. NOW, LETS SEE HOW FAR I CAN MAKE THIS NEW BATCH OF FOOD GO! I SEE SOME BEANS & SOUPS ON THE MENU FOR THE NEXT FEW WKS...SHOOTING FOR 3 WKS. MAY HAVE TO HAVE BREAD THO BY THEN. WHAT'S EVERYONE COOKING THIS WEEK?


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Heading out to our daughter's for family Easter dinner buffet. We're bringing the pies. Am looking forward to playing horseshoes with the grandchildren.


----------



## snowlady

Today is ham, turkey, cheesy potatoes, mixed veggies, green salad, deviled eggs and rolls. Dessert is angel food cake with strawberries and lamb cake. Lamb cake is pound cake made in a lamb mold.


----------



## light rain

Potato salad, red lentils with a little ham and lots of garlic and onions, spring salad and apples.
This is what I think we'll have today, but things may change... 
+ice tea with lemon


----------



## MO_cows

It is very nice weather this weekend, so last night we fired up the grill and put on bacon wrapped turkey tenders and a foil pack of taters and onions. With a green salad on the side.

Made one of my favorite breakfasts, eggs in tomato sauce. Over Italian bread toasted in the cast iron skillet.

DS wants to run his smoker today, so I dug a pork butt out of the freezer and sent it home with him. It will have to finish thawing in the smoker but some extra time in the "wrapped" phase will get it done all the way through. I am making potato salad and cucumber/tomato salad. So it's an Easter BBQ.


----------



## pixiedoodle

still exhausted from grocery shoping yest. my foot i juat had the surgery on ached all nite & i didn't sleep till after 3 am. i will be useless today but glad to say there are enough leftovers from last week & enough new stuff that doesn't have to be cooked to eat today. i will cook something tomorrow to eat on for a few days. even my feet hurt today from the shopping yesterday& so do my legs! i need this day of rest i guess. hope everyone has a great day today & can enjoy some leftovers thru the coming week without too much cooking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope you're feeling better today, pixiedoodle. 

Our Easter dinner was wonderful, all the NY Pixies were in attendance. The littles were rambunctious, but everyone ate their dinner, and had Nonnie's family famous pound cake with whipped cream and berries. 

Mr. Pixie is grilling duck breast tonight, I'm making browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and probably mushrooms with capers.


----------



## Bret

I like reading all of these appetizing posts.

Speed cooked Easter Lunch--Salmon patties, angel hair pasta, scalloped oysters and peas. It all came together from idea to platting in just under and hour. Enjoyed the sun and breeze coming through the kitchen window.


----------



## pixiedoodle

hamburger & baked potato for dh & i had a mixed salad. not very hungary today. still tired from the wknd. going to try to write up a main-dish menu tomorrow & hope it will be enough for 2 weeks. got lots of big ideas but not sure hw far i will get with those. sometimes your plans just don't work out but we just go with the flow each day as it comes along.


----------



## MO_cows

Made meatballs, with extra to freeze. It was supposed to be yesterday's dinner but the last minute BBQ pushed it back. Kind of an ambitious dinner for a Monday after work but it had to be used. So, spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread and green salad.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was leftover ham and cheesy potatoes. Still thinking about tonight’s dinner.


----------



## Evons hubby

Still working on Easter leftovers here.


----------



## light rain

Lamb burgers, "carefully picked" sautéed nettles, walking onions and a salad.
Use to mix up nettles and motherwort. Motherwort tastes terrible!


----------



## MO_cows

It's taco Tuesday. So made shrimp tacos. A whole shrimp in a tortilla is hard to get a clean bite. I cut up the shrimp, and cooked it with onion, garlic, corn, black beans for the filling.


----------



## snowlady

Salad and tuna for me, grilled peanut butter for hubs. I’m guessing he will want a real supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling ginormous pork chops, and I haven't decided sides I'm making.


----------



## susieneddy

I was in Tn. for a week so it was out to eat every night. Glad to be back home for some good cooking.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH CAN PICK & CHOOSE BETWEEN ONION-BEEF BURGERS OR HAM OR WHATEVER ELSE IS HANGING OUT IN THE FRIDGE. NEARLY ALWAYS WORK A SALAD INTO OUR DAY AS WELL. I THINKK I HAVE SOME PASTA COOKED & CHILLED SO I'LL SEE WHAT KIND OF MAGIC I CAN DO WITH THAT..MAYBE NMORE THAN ONE THING, I HOPE. ALSO HAVE CKN & NOODLES IN THE FRIDGE SO WE WILL WORK ON THOSE THIS WEEK. WHATEVER IS LEFT WITLL GO TO THE FRZR.


----------



## snowlady

Brats. Boiled in beer with onions first then browned.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVERS LEFTOVERS LEFTOVERS..JUST PICK ONE & I WILL MAKE YOU A TOSSED SALAD TO GO WITH WHATEVER IT IS.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Lentil Chili and salad.


----------



## doozie

I have a plan to empty the freezer and not shop for anything but produce and dairy. So many odds and ends to be used up.
I plan to make a menu plan with all that's in there for the next week at least.
We've been Grilling out for the past few days.
Breaded fish in the air fryer tonight due to rain.
Spaghetti and meat sauce tomorrow, a home baked French loaf, and salad or zucchini and onions in the frypan.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today was out and about day with a late lunch, so I'm making a salami, cheese, crackers and fruit plate for snacking.


----------



## jimLE

home made cheese burger n cottage fries.


----------



## light rain

Two white corn tortillas with black beans, avocado and Chochulli sauce. 
Have walking onions to pick/use and sorrel but got to keep the sorrel away from DH because of oxalic acid content.

Also boiled some cken leg qtrs. for treats for the 4 footed family members and DH will enjoy some of the broth after the fat is skimmed off. I will try to buy some fresh parsley to add to it for a diuretic effect...

We have found that the Hunt's no sodium catsup tastes pretty good...


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> I have a plan to empty the freezer and not shop for anything but produce and dairy. So many odds and ends to be used up.
> I plan to make a menu plan with all that's in there for the next week at least.
> We've been Grilling out for the past few days.
> Breaded fish in the air fryer tonight due to rain.
> Spaghetti and meat sauce tomorrow, a home baked French loaf, and salad or zucchini and onions in the frypan.


I have to do this too, plus reorganize the pantry. If I don't know what I have, I'll buy more and end up with 8 bottles of fish sauce. 

I'm trying a new recipe tonight, sausage (kielbasa) with baby potatoes, garlic, carrots, sweet onion sheet pan meal. It sounds good, and it's a grey, damp, yucky day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SOMETHING THAT INVOLVES HAM FOR DH...HE BOT A HUGE HAM AT ALDIS LAST WEEK. HE IS THE ONLY ONE EATING IT SO THINK I BETTER SAVE HIM OUT ABOUT 15 SLICES & THE REST NEEDS TO GO INTO THE FRZR IN SMALL PKGES. THE CHUNKS WILL GO INTO SMALLER FRZR. PKGES TO BE USED IN ODDS & ENDS, BEANS ETC.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH HAD BURGER & FRIES...I JUST HAD FRIES. BEEN CLEANING UP TREE DAMAGE FROM JAN. SNOW STORM THAT TOOK OUTT SEVERAL BIG LIMBS FROM A 60+ YR OLD PINE TREE.WHAT AMESS. I CANNOT BELIVE THAT I HAVE BEEN CUTTING UP LIMBS & HAVE MOST OF IT IN BIG PAPER YARD BAGS. I STILL HAVE A LOT TO CLEAN UP & WILL HAVE A LOT I WILL HAVE TO TAKE ELSEWHERE. CITY CREW WILL PICK UP EVERYTHING I CAN GET IN THE GIANT BROWN LEAF BAGS. MUST HAVE 15 OF THEM LINED UP FOR MONDAY. HOPE IT DOESN'T RAIN THAT DAY LIKE THEY SAY! WOW THIS OLD LADY IS EXHAUSTED & STILL NOT DONE. NEXT PROJECT IS PRUNING SHRUBS IN FRONT OF FRONT OF THE HOUSE. YIKES! I AM GETTING TOO OLD FOR THIS & HAVING TO COOK TOO.. HARDEES P ON THE CCORNER MAY BE MY NEW BEST FRIEND FOR THE COMING WEEK... PREE-COOKED ITEMS IN THE FRIDGE THO SO I THINK WE WILL MAKE IT THRU THE WEEK.


----------



## alida

It's been drizzly here today so I made a mulligatawny soup for dinner. This soup tastes even better the next day,so I'll have it tomorrow too. I think I'll put the rest in the freezer for work lunches.


----------



## light rain

pixiedoodle said:


> DH HAD BURGER & FRIES...I JUST HAD FRIES. BEEN CLEANING UP TREE DAMAGE FROM JAN. SNOW STORM THAT TOOK OUTT SEVERAL BIG LIMBS FROM A 60+ YR OLD PINE TREE.WHAT AMESS. I CANNOT BELIVE THAT I HAVE BEEN CUTTING UP LIMBS & HAVE MOST OF IT IN BIG PAPER YARD BAGS. I STILL HAVE A LOT TO CLEAN UP & WILL HAVE A LOT I WILL HAVE TO TAKE ELSEWHERE. CITY CREW WILL PICK UP EVERYTHING I CAN GET IN THE GIANT BROWN LEAF BAGS. MUST HAVE 15 OF THEM LINED UP FOR MONDAY. HOPE IT DOESN'T RAIN THAT DAY LIKE THEY SAY! WOW THIS OLD LADY IS EXHAUSTED & STILL NOT DONE. NEXT PROJECT IS PRUNING SHRUBS IN FRONT OF FRONT OF THE HOUSE. YIKES! I AM GETTING TOO OLD FOR THIS & HAVING TO COOK TOO.. HARDEES P ON THE CCORNER MAY BE MY NEW BEST FRIEND FOR THE COMING WEEK... PREE-COOKED ITEMS IN THE FRIDGE THO SO I THINK WE WILL MAKE IT THRU THE WEEK.


Pixiedoodle, DH always tells me I don't know when he is joking. Possibly right...
With your heart problems the comment about Hardees is just joking, right?
My DH has CHF and other health considerations and I would be beyond myself if Hardees was his go to for dinner...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making citrus brined pork loin chops in the sous vide, then a quick sear on the grill. I think I'll roast some brussel sprouts and steam a bag of broccoli for sides.


----------



## doozie

I'm going to try and make a cauliflower pizza crust and make a pizza for dinner. If that fails I still have spaghetti left over from last night.

I found some Shredded seasoned chicken in the freezer, so its sandwiches for lunch, might add some BBQ sauce on mine.


----------



## MO_cows

Planned on grilling tonight, but the wind came up and temp went down. So marinated chicken breast in the oven on a sheet pan with yukon gold and sweet potatoes. Salad on the side. Blue Bell peach ice cream for dessert along with some canned spiced peaches from the Mennonite store. Dad had to buy a jar of "Traffic Jam" just to try it out.


----------



## snowlady

Homemade chicken strips and fries. Both kids home and it was cold and sleeting.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe for garlic chicken (it has a white wine/Dijon mustard sauce), cauliflower rice, and a steam veg of some sort.


----------



## roadless

I just realized that I left my grill at the cottage I sold. 
Oh well, it's dreary and chilly here today so the oven will work.
I will be doing some meal prep for the week, chicken, spaghetti squash and other roasted veggies.


----------



## snowlady

Doozie, how did the cauliflower crust turn out. I’ve though of it but I’d be the only one to eat it here.


----------



## doozie

snowlady said:


> Doozie, how did the cauliflower crust turn out. I’ve though of it but I’d be the only one to eat it here.


It was pretty good, DH said he'd eat it again too, that is saying a lot!
It was not really a crispy crust, but maybe I could have cooked it a little bit longer before adding toppings.
I even managed to flip it (using two pans, one on top of the other and flip) as instructed.
I don't think I could have "tricked" anyone saying it was a regular crust though.
This is the recipe I used.
https://ifoodreal.com/cauliflower-pizza-crust/


----------



## pixiedoodle

light rain said:


> Pixiedoodle, DH always tells me I don't know when he is joking. Possibly right...
> With your heart problems the comment about Hardees is just joking, right?
> My DH has CHF and other health considerations and I would be beyond myself if Hardees was his go to for dinner...


yes just a joke... we have lived a blk away for nearing 13 years & have never eaten there... he can eat whatever he wants but i am quite careful about what i eat....i ma not a meat lover. getting fries without salt is tough..


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went over to a friends house to watch the first two episodes of Game of Thrones. It was a pitch in with a vegetarian chili, some sandwiches and a chicken dip. Tonight to another friends house to watch the latest GOT and snacks to eat.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked a smallish ham in the crock pot. Corn pudding in the oven. Had a couple nice small zucchini I intended to grill. Since that didn't work out, I made a tomato sauce, put thick zuke slices over it, topped them with bread crumb/parm/butter crumble and baked.


----------



## alida

I can't decide. I was out with a friend and we ended up at Costco, a place I rarely get to...and I was hungry...and there were some extremely good deals...some I split with my friend...and some not. I believe I have enough food in the freezer now to make dinner for everyone who participates in this thread. I suspect I'm going to go with the french onion soup, and a red grapefruit for dessert later in the evening.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I buy a few prepared, pop in the oven type meals, from Sam's Club, Alida. It's better than ordering in mediocre at best pizza.

And speaking of pizza, it's what I'm making tonight for supper. Pesto and fresh mozzarella with a NY thin crust. It's a treat because it's higher in calories and carbs than we usually eat, but I've lost 11 lbs and Mr. Pixie has lost 8 in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## doozie

Split pea and ham soup. (I knew I had ham somewhere in the freezer, found a small slice I'd been saving for soup.)
Pork chops, stuffing, green beans.


----------



## happy hermits

Grandsons pick so it is blueberry pancakes, Homade bacon, fried apples and pineapples. yuk so it is a blt for me.I hate maple syrup. It is ours from this year.


----------



## MO_cows

Cubed up leftover ham and made hammy Mac and cheese. With 3 bean salad, pickled asparagus and pickled beets. That gets some jars out of the frig!


----------



## doozie

Favorite BBQ place for lunch. 

Yet another pizza for dinner, this one from the take and bake place, husband picked it up while we were out today.


----------



## susieneddy

Monday afternoon we stopped at Bostons in Merida and had the 8" pizzas. Just perfect for a late lunch. We did have a grilled cheese later on last night. Tonight we are having meatloaf with mixed veggies.


----------



## jimLE

rib eye.need i say more?


----------



## snowlady

Breakfast. Bacon, eggs, English muffins and rhubarb cake.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Veg tacos:
Sauteed onions, corn cut off the cob, diced baked potato, chopped fresh spinach, garlic, salsa, jalapeño, on corn tortillas.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie had been craving inside out burgers, Greek (feta and sliced black olives) in particular, so that's what we had. He had his precious tator tots, I had a small side salad. 

Tonight (I'm back on track now) is a southwestern chicken salad.


----------



## doozie

Flank steak tacos, trying the filling made in the instant pot, served on flour tortillas.
Rice a roni rice on the side, not sure what flavor, but we're clearing out the cupboards.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight it is leftover meatloaf and veggies


----------



## alida

Mother Nature is confused. It's May 1st and rainy/slush/hail is coming down in buckets. I'm making a winter meal tonight, pot roast with apple juice and caraway seeds. The roast still has two hours of cooking left, and the house already smells wonderful. Sides will be steamed green beans and carrots


----------



## happy hermits

*We had pan seared boneless duck breast, mac and cheese ,onions mushrooms and green beans.*


----------



## snowlady

Egg roll in a bowl.


----------



## MO_cows

Corn dogs and baked beans tonight. I don't think my mouth is ever going to heal up from dental work and I still have a bridge to go.


----------



## Evons hubby

pixiedoodle said:


> LEFTOVERS LEFTOVERS LEFTOVERS..JUST PICK ONE & I WILL MAKE YOU A TOSSED SALAD TO GO WITH WHATEVER IT IS.


I'm thinking about finishing off our leftover tossed salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Corn dogs and baked beans tonight. I don't think my mouth is ever going to heal up from dental work and I still have a bridge to go.


Dental work stinks, but no teeth is worse. I hope it heals quickly.

I marinated a flank steak in mojo sauce yesterday, today I will put it in the sous vide for 45 minutes and finish it on the grill. I'm thinking either mushrooms sauteed in white wine and garlic or browned butter gnocchi with spinach and a steam veg for sides.


----------



## susieneddy

We are trying to decide what to do for dinner. I have a Dr appt. in Merida at 4:20 and it may take an hour or more. The decision is to eat in Merida or make the hour drive back to Chelem and cook dinner. My vote is to eat in Merida so Susie doesn't have to cook


----------



## pixiedoodle

WATERMELON, LEFTOVER ODDS & ENDS..MOSTLY HAM, MAYBE A FEW DEVILED EGGS FOR DH. I AM GOING TO EAT YET ANOTHER BOWL OF CKN & NOODLES. I ADDED SOME BROTH YEST & THICKENED IT UP & IT TASTES LIKE A NEW BATCH OF CKN & NOODLES. HOPE WE FINALLY KILL IT OFF THIS WEEK. WATERMELON TO GO WITH WHATEVER WE HAVE FOR A COUPLE MORE DAYS. THEN I'LL COOK UP SOMETHING NEW.


----------



## nehimama

Brownies! 

I had an old banana that decided to die off when I wasn't looking. I picked up a brownie mix, mashed that banana, and added it to the mix. Instructions called for 2/3 cup of oil among other things, but with the addition of the banana, I only put in 1/3 cup of oil. The resulting brownies are a hit, and if you don't like bananas very much, not to worry; you can hardly taste it.

I've done similar with a cake mix, resulting in a decadent-tasting, moist, delicious chocolate cake.


----------



## nehimama

Main dish tonight is a pkg of coleslaw mix, sauteed with a small amount of ground beef, simmered on LOW with a can of diced tomatoes, and seasoned with S & P, basil, oregano, and garlic. For fun and texture, I dumped in a can of garbanzos.


----------



## doozie

Mr had the lone grilled burger found in the freezer, I had some creamed chipped beef I stashed in the freezer on an English muffin.
We made up some hash browns from dehydrated potato shreds to go with both.

Tomorrow I'm grilling brisket burgers on the grill for lunch.


----------



## MO_cows

Tag team dinner tonight. Dad made a pot of beans using the last of the ham. I came home and made cornbread.


----------



## happy hermits

Late night so it was canned rabbit made into rabbit salad on a onion roll low salt chips and to many pickles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is bacon wrapped pork loin and chopped savoy cabbage, oven roasted green beans, and something...


----------



## MO_cows

You would think with a whole day, DH and dad could have organized some dinner. But apparently I am setting the bar too high. So I had some cottage cheese and really sweet cherry tomatoes I got at Sam's. They are called flavor bombs and about the sweetest tomatoes I have ever had. 

Supposed to be nice this weekend, hopefully we will burn some charcoal and grill.


----------



## MO_cows

happy hermits said:


> Late night so it was canned rabbit made into rabbit salad on a onion roll low salt chips and to many pickles.


Love canned rabbit! We used to trade homegrown beef for homegrown rabbit with some cousins. Great flavor and melt in your mouth tender. I usually made rabbit pot pie, used the liquid in the jar to make the gravy/sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was country style smoked ribs, Mac n cheese, baked beans and tater salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is a taco and margarita festival, so I'll be eating tacos, empanadas, and drinking margaritas. All the NY Pixies are going.


----------



## GTX63

May is "Make Room In The Freezer" Month.
Some 2017 deer meat just went into the slow cooker for Italian "Beef" sandwiches tonight. 
Oldest son loves venison as long as he doesn't know it is venison.
Blueberry Cream Cheese bread is supposed to be dessert this evening but it is looking like it may not endure the journey.


----------



## alida

May is clear some space in the freezer month here, too. Yesterday I did a re-organize of the fridge freezer and the chest freezer. Today I'm combining a few "almost finished" bags of frozen veggies and chicken into a stew of some sort. Then I'm going to try to make dumplings for the first time. I've heard that one firm rule is to not take the lid off the pan while the dumplings are cooking.


----------



## doozie

I found I had everything I need for Jambalaya in the freezer, so that's dinner for tonight. 

I'm still working on emptying the regular fridge freezer. I have another small stand alone to deal with, I want to defrost that one.
I guess I fit so much in them because I repackage and vacuum seal most of the things I pack into them.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> We are trying to decide what to do for dinner. I have a Dr appt. in Merida at 4:20 and it may take an hour or more. The decision is to eat in Merida or make the hour drive back to Chelem and cook dinner. My vote is to eat in Merida so Susie doesn't have to cook


We did in fact eat dinner in Merida on the way home. We stopped at Hermana Republica for dinner. I had Smoked pork cooked with mushrooms, carrots and onions in a Porter beer. Susie had 3 tacos cooked with Temozon smoked sausage. Of course we had to have some beer.
Friday we Lasagna with Bolonesa and pork


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Today is a taco and margarita festival, so I'll be eating tacos, empanadas, and drinking margaritas. All the NY Pixies are going.


That sounds like great day to me


----------



## MO_cows

I think my dinner will be an FFA hamburger. Festival going on in a nearby town. We are supposed to go to demolition derby this evening and the FFA kids do the concessions. Cousins who have a kettle corn business will be there, so dessert is covered too.


----------



## snowlady

Obviously I should have been at Yvonne’s house for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight it was to hot to cook so Susie ran up to the square where the pork guy is located. She brought home 2 kilos of pork ribs. We ate half of it so we know the rest will be for leftovers


----------



## happy hermits

We went to drive ins tonite so we packed our dinner. We had goat and duck cheese burgers, Black bean corn salsa and chevera goat cheese on crackers apple slices and peanut m&ms


----------



## sniper69

Wednesday evening was a meal at a restaurant for work, so I took one for the team  and had the french dip sandwich and some fries with brown gravy.

Thursday night we had some ravioli's - some filled with cheese and the rest filled with Italian sausage. They were served with a nice tomato and basil sauce and some garlic bread.

Friday evening ended up being cheeseburger's with some fries and fresh fruit for supper (I'm still going over why Friday was so busy and why the time went so quickly, lol.)

Last night (Saturday), we had more things to do outside the home before going to those, we had fresh sliced pineapple, 1/4 lb. beef hot dogs, and chips.

Yes I realize it looks like there are vegetables lacking with supper. No worries - there have been plenty of vegetables with lunch (and even sometimes with breakfast) all week to balance out the not so balanced meals.


----------



## GTX63

Just filled the slow cooker with kraut, smoked sausage, red potatoes, a little brown sugar. We'll open the door when we get back from church and walk into the smells of a wonderful home cooked meal.


----------



## susieneddy

Today we are going to a Brazilian Steakhouse in Merida for lunch which will also be dinner. Nothing like eating as much meat as you want..lol


----------



## Oregon1986

Happy Cinco De Mayo! We are having a big family taco night with all the fixens


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having strip and ribeye steaks, grilled asparagus and scallions, and sauteed snow peas.


----------



## happy hermits

We are having all our mexician foods today Enchladsa, fijutas, tacos,nachos. Cooking together is great fun.


----------



## doozie

Todays breakfast was frozen waffles and frozen breakfast sausage. Not home made, but passable when you are in a hurry.
Dinner is Jambalaya leftovers, all those flavors melded together, always better the second day.

Tomorrow I'm going to do something In the crockpot, that sauerkraut meal a few posts back sounds very good!
I think I'll do that with The Brats I have in the freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm putting a large roast in the crockpot shortly. I'll add mushrooms, sweet onions, a bit of red wine, and a couple packages of brown gravy mix, set it on low and let it cook all day. I'll probably shred it, and put some over pasta for Mr. Pixie and cauliflower rice for me.


----------



## doozie

Did you know you can put flour tortillas in the toaster and they crisp up perfectly!
Husband discovered that last night.
I thought it was genius, LOL.

I now see on the internet you can do it with corn tortillas too. 

Crock pot is plugged in here too.


----------



## happy hermits

Just burgers and tossed salad and applesause today. First day no rain for a while need to get things done.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, kc strip steaks. Intended to grill them but DH got finked by a "community service" volunteer and had to work all day. Then no sooner did he get stretched out on the couch for a power nap, he got called over to help DS and DGS with a project. So I had no idea when he would be home, not conducive to firing up charcoal. The steaks were broiled and served with cottage cheese and a tomato salad.

Tonight, baked salmon with a rice "pilaf" with sauteed onion, garlic and cubed sweet potato. With broccoli.

I need to go grocery shopping but they are resetting "my" store while remaining open. Last time I went I wandered around over an hour with a not very long list. So I will go to a different store this time and I won't be able to find things there either!


----------



## snowlady

Broiled pork chops and green beans.


----------



## alida

roasted chicken and asparagus salad from a deli. I particularly liked the asparagus and may get it again so that I can figure out the dressing. It wasn't creamy, nor was it a oil/vinegar mix.


----------



## doozie

Grilled pork chops, grilled cubed sweet potatoes and onions in a pan, another side vegetable, probably beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Something involving shrimp/seafood... that's as far as I've got.


----------



## Earth_Mama

happy hermits said:


> Just burgers and tossed salad and applesause today. First day no rain for a while need to get things done.


That's exactly what we had yesterday too, Happy Hermits... minus the applesauce. It was the first day in awhile without rain around here so I fired up the grill. Had burgers on onion buns with side salads.


----------



## happy hermits

Turkey meatballs and pasta alfredo and corn applesause..


----------



## MO_cows

An old standby tonight, tuna pie. With peas n carrots, cantaloupe.


----------



## doozie

We had a big breakfast, so dinner is going to be convenience foods,odds and ends from the freezer. I said whatever, whenever, easy night here. (I forgot to plan ahead and take something out to thaw last night)


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 small strip steaks with a yam for dh. fresh salad for myself. will scrounge up a veg to go with the steak..i think a mixed veg with rice i saw in the frzr. a few days ago. need t make CAKE OR BROWNIES . I HAVE SEVERAL CAKE MIXES NEEDING TO BE USED. I'LL PICK ONE OUT & BAKE IT THIS AFTERNOON.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef stew, buttermilk biscuits, apple pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had an absolutely crappy day so leftovers is all I can muster.


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we hauled out the fridges and had left overs, Taco fixings and burgers and fries. pasta, .alfredo sauce. There was corn on the cob left and fried peppers and onions.We even had homemade taco bowls left. My grandson had a taco bowl filled with French fries and Alfredo sauce. And half a small watermelon.


----------



## snowlady

Grilled chicken breast, sautéed asparagus , steamed sweet potatoes and DH added a salad to his.


----------



## doozie

Minute steaks,mushroom gravy, and potatoes in the instant pot, I will mash the potatoes. Carrots in butter sauce, and rolls for dinner.

I'm making a very easy biscotti recipe today too. I have not made it for quite a while, but I bought the almond extract and see it every time I open the cupboard, so today is the day!


----------



## susieneddy

We have been eating leftovers for the past few days. Working on cleaning out the freezer and found stuff we didn't know we had.
Tonight will be a shrimp and calamari seafood pasta with a salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE AN ORNAGE MARMLADE CAKE THIS MORNING FOR US TO SNACK ON FOR A FEW DAYS, THE REMAINDER WILL BE CUT & PLACED IN THE FRZR TO ENJOY LATER. I FOUND A SMALL CONTAINER OF LEFTOVER VEG. NOODLE SOUP I HAVE SIMMERING FOR THIS EVENING . DH HAS A SMALL STEAK & VEGS LEFTVER FROM YESTERDAY EVENING MEAL SO HE WILL FINISH THAT WHILE I FINISH THE SOUP. THE CAKE SHOULD LAST MIST OF THE WEEK & MAYBE A FEW PIECES WILL GO TO THE FRZR. WE GET TIRED OF IT WAY BEFORE IT IS ALL CONSUMED, SO ALWAYS HAVE A FEW CAKE SQS. IN THE FRZR. & THAT'S WHERE HALF OF THIS ONE WILL GO AS WELL.
I HAVE A SMALL ROAST THAWED OUT TO BE BAKED IN THE NESCO FOR TOM EVENING'S MEAL. I'LL TOSS IN THE USUAL POTS & CARROTS & ONIONS. DH WILL EAT ON TAT FOR AT LEAST 2 DAYS & THE REMAINDERS WILL GO INTO THE POT FOR SOUP ON DOWN THE ROAD. ALWAYS HAVE SMALL SALADS AT LEAST 4 DAYS OUT OF 7. TOWARD THE END OF THE WEEKEND WE MAY HAVE CHEEZY BEEF BURRITOS, SOMETHING WE SELDOM HAVE BUT SHOULD HAVE MORE OFTEN.


----------



## alida

I finished the very last bit of pot roast I made on the weekend by adding a bit of stock, noodles,diced tomato and mushrooms. It was reasonably tasty and now there are two more emptied containers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make a pre-marinated beef loin from Sam's Club in the Sous Vide and then for a good sear on the grill. I think I'll saute some snow peas, and a steam bag of veggies.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we will deep fry up the rest of the shrimp and calamari along with some fries


----------



## doozie

We had burgers on the grill, Mac and cheese, with a little bit that was left of the carrots and mashers from last night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> tonight we will deep fry up the rest of the shrimp and calamari along with some fries


That sound delightful.


----------



## snowlady

Picked up fried chicken from the local store. I got home late because you know, plant shopping! Surprised I had any money left.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Mr. Pixie goulash tonight, and I'm using a mixture of hot and regular pork sausage. He's going to be so happy.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FINISHED UP MOST OF THE ODDS & ENDS OF LEFTOVERS FROM THE WEEK. GOT A TINY BEEF ROAST THAWED TO COOK WIHT POTS & CARROTS ON SUNDAY FOR DH. WHAT EVER IS LEFT WILL GO INTO A BAGGIE & INTO THE FRZR. FOR SOUP LATER ON. WE LOVE "SCRAP SOUP"...ALWAYS TASTY & ALWAYS DIFFERENT & NO WASTING OF FOOD. I MADE AN ORANGE MARMALADE CAKE WITH AFLUFFY FROSTING ALSO CONTAINING A SMIDGE OF ORANGE MARMALADE. IT TURNED OUT SO GOOD. WILL FREEZE SOME TO ENJOY THIS SUMMER WHEN IT IS RED HOT OUTSIDE.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we will be joining some friends for dinner at El Martini's. No idea what I will get tonight but their fish tacos are outstanding


----------



## doozie

A tiny bit of Flank steak into fajita meat, the only fresh veg I have is onion, so canned tomatoes, and dehydrated geeen peppers will be used, should be interesting...also some chicken thighs marinated in a Korean BBQ sauce packet, I have no idea what that will taste like, so it's something new here tonight. White rice on the side. Maybe frozen broccoli or something else too.


----------



## painterswife

Cod, shrimp and asparagus.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, we went out for Mexican food and a fishbowl size margarita for me. It only takes one! 

Tonight, took it easy on myself and made sloppy Joe's and oven fries.

Tomorrow, we have reservations at a popular Italian restaurant to treat my mom.


----------



## susieneddy

Well I did get the fish tacos last night. The fish was grouper this time. Margarita's were on the happy hour menu.
To early to know what we are having today.


----------



## doozie

We will have big bowls of chili tonight, maybe a side of skillet diced and fried potatoes.


----------



## happy hermits

We had corned beef boiled dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're making grilled duck breast, browned butter gnocchi with spinach, and a steam veg of veggies. I'll put my duck over mixed greens. Mr. Pixie will probably make tots.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOT A SMALL BEEF ROAST, POTS & CARROTS GOING IN THE LITTLE NESCO FOR DH FOR THIS EVENING. HE HAS TO HAVE ANOTHER SHOT FOR THE SCIATICA ISSUE HE IS ENDURING. THIS IS HIS LAST ONE & IF IT DOESN'T WORK THEN IT IS SURGERY SWHICH HE IS TRYING TO AVAOID. SO THE ROAST WILL TAKE HIM A COUPLE OF DAYS TO FINISH OFF & THE REMAINDERS OF THE BROTH & THE REST OF THE MEAT & VAG SCRAPS WILL GO TO THE FRZR MOST LIKELY & TURNED INTO SOUP COME FALL. IF HE IS CRAVING "STEW"- THTS WHAT WE CALL ROAST LEFTOVER SOUP THEN I WILL TURN THE LEFTOVERS INTO THAT IN A COUPLE OF DAYS. NEED TO PULL A FEW ITEMS OUT OF THE FRZR. I THINK HE WOULD ENJOY SOME FISH THIS WEEK OR SHRIMP IF WE HAVE ANY. MAY SCROUNGE THE BIG FRZR FOR PORK OR HAM REMAINS. HE STILL IS GNAWING ON THE HAM HE BOT AT ALDIS SEVERAL WKS AGO. IT IS PROB TIME TO CUT IT OFF THE BONE & GET CREATIVE.


----------



## doozie

Lunch was canned soup from the pantry, mr had a sandwich with his.

Dinner is leftover chili, and chimichangas were found in the freezer, a side vegetable if we feel like it.


----------



## alida

leftover curried potatos and peas, and grilled chicken.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having ginormous grilled pork chops, whole mushrooms sauteed in garlic and white wine, and grilled romaine. I'm sure Mr. Pixie will make tots. The man is obsessed.


----------



## doozie

I'm cutting up a chicken and we'll have chicken breasts, hopefully on the grill. I think I have some chicken ravioli to use up, so that will be a side. 
I found an archive of community cookbooks, takes a few seconds to show the books. I'll be searching for a different casserole recipe for the rest of the chicken. 

http://whatamericaate.org/browse.php?filter=cookbooks


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight: beef liver 'n' onions, rice pilaf, corn, blueberry cobbler


----------



## MO_cows

Finally got to fire up the grill tonight. Chicken breast marinated in pineapple juice, soy sauce, ginger and garlic. Put a foil pan on the grill and stir fried carrots, onion, snow peas, pineapple chunks. 

Probably the last cooking I will do until Monday, going out of town Thursday to Sunday. And tomorrow night will be packing, have to get to the airport ungodly early.


----------



## Evons hubby

Had a new to me kinda supper. Various snack goodies, various cheeses, thin breads, rye, pumpernickel etc, salami slices, prosciutto, (super thin cured ham) slices that you assemble and cook over a open toaster oven grill gadget. Kinda like fondue only tiny sammies. Lots of fun creating different little grilled Sammies. Pickles and asparagus, and tater salad too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Out and about day so we'll pickup something for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LOTS OF LEFTOVERS SO PLENTY TO CHOSE FROM. HAVE BEEF BROTH & LEFTOVER ROAST BEEF , CARROTS ETC SO DEF GOING TO THROW ON A POT OF "STEW" TO HAVE NOW OR FRZ. FOR LATER. WE ARE DEF. SCRAP EATERS & I LOVE THE CHALLENGE OF A GOOD MEAL FROM LEFTOVER WHATEVER. I MADE AN ORANGE MARMALDE CAKE LAST WEEK FRO A DAB OF LEFT OVER MARMALADE & A 50 CENT CAKE MIX WITH FLUFFY BUTTER.POWDERED SUGAR & ORANGE JUICE FROSTING. GOOD, CHEAP & WILL LAST FOR A WK OR MORE. IF WE TIRE OF SOMETHING WE TOSS IT IN THE FRZR FOR A MEAL DOWN THE ROAD.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Breakfast = oatmeal with a coconut/cashew garnish.
Lunch = Thai something
Supper = Tacos


----------



## susieneddy

Sunday night we had fish, shrimp and rice with mushrooms and garlic at a friends house. I didn't eat much because Monday was my liquid diet day before a colonoscopy the next day. Tuesday after the procedure we had Thai food which was different from other Thai food we have had down here. It was quite good. Tonight we are going out to eat as it is way to hot to cook. 97° and a feel like of 102°.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a late lunch yesterday, neither of us was really hungry so we picked up an anti pasta tray at Sam's Club. It was so good, a mix of different types of olives, stuffed peppers, artichokes, and a very well done tapenade. I had rosemary crackers, Mr. Pixie (in the same weird way he prefers tator tots) had saltines. 

Tonight we're having hot pork sausage crack in a bowl.


----------



## Bret

Speed breakfast sausage patties from ground beef thawed over night. 

Quickly tossed in salt, pepper, sugar, and sausage spices while the iron skillet heated on the stove. Added a little water and hand blended and formed into patties. Tossed them in a little flour, salt and pepper and put them in the low sizzling skilled to lightly brown. Deglazed the skillet with a spoon full of flower and toasted the flower. Added a little milk for the right consistency.

I ate two patties with a quarter cup of gravy and whole wheat toast with butter and blackberry jam. No eggs in the larder. Ha


----------



## susieneddy

We did go out to eat last night. I had breaded fried chicken breast sliced into thin pcs. with rice, beans and a salad. Susie had poc chuc (pork cut into slices and cooked with onions) with a salad and rice.


----------



## pixiedoodle

PASTA & RED SAUCE WITHOUT SALT & A SMALL AMT OF SHREDDED CARROT IN IT WITH A SMALL SIDE SALAD. LAST PIECES OF THE ORANGE MARMALADE CAKE . LAZY DAY IN THE KITCHEN BUT SOME SHRUB & TREE TRIMMING WITHIN REACH. PLANTED 2 MORE SHRUBS IN FRONT OF THE FRONT PORCH SO THAT IS DONE AS FAR AS PLANTING. NOW TO CLEAN UP SOME STRAY GRASS & LAY DOWN WHAT WILL FEEL LIKE A MILLION BAGS OF MULCH. STILL HAVE ONE PLACE WHERE ONE SHRUB DIED & OF COURSE NOT IN THE CENTER OF THE ROW... NOT SURE IF WE SHOULD FIND A REPLACEMENT , REMOVE EVER OTHER ONE OR DIG THEM ALL OUT & START OVER. I VOTE TO REPLACE THE ONE DEAD ONE. HOPE I CAN FIND ONE APRX THE SAME SIZE AS THE OTHERS.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're grilling cedar plank steelhead trout, spicy marinated shrimp skewers, romaine hearts, and I'll saute snow peas.

ETA: There isn't any steelhead trout, so we're having salmon instead.


----------



## newfieannie

I wanted to use up a few apples before they went bad so I made some applesauce and used it in a drop cookie. i didn't have a recipe so it was hit or miss. turned out to be really good! spread with cream cheese frosting .

that'll do now with some shrimp sandwiches for a little Victoria Day tea party I'm preparing. I didn't count on those turning out so well so I can skip making the ones I planned.~Georgia


----------



## susieneddy

Last night it was another hot night so we looked in the fridge to see what we had. We had bought some Oaxaca cheese, a tray of meat which had 3 types of meat, two types of olives and crackers. We just made a meal from that.
Tonight we are going to a local restaurant to eat.


----------



## doozie

We have been busy with outside projects.
Pixiedoodle, we had the war of the mulch bags here...each one heavier than the one previous. We didn't do anything around the yard last year so I think it's double the work this year, and I'm not much of a gardener.

So....no big plans for dinners, still working on the freezer so it's 2 hotdogs, a stray burgrer and we'll split the stray bacon wrapped pork chop, everything is going on the grill, maybe the side vegetable too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we both got a pizza and a Caesar Salad with iced tea to drink. Leftover pizza will be tonight's meal.


----------



## doozie

I have been craving thin sliced cucumbers with whipped cream cheese sandwiches on mini bagels, today that was lunch. Something tells me we'll have some soup later because they aren't really that filling.

Ribs and fries for dinner, baby Brussels on the side.


----------



## snowlady

Lunch is left over tortellini and sauce. Supper is ham and cheesy potatoes. 
Cucumber sandwiches sound really good about now.


----------



## doozie

I'm making tuna salad for open faced melts on English muffins for lunch.

I'm making meatballs in a home made sloppy joe sauce in the crockpot for meatball sandwiches for dinner. Green beans as a side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was busy busy, so lunch was a subway sandwich for our handyman and ourselves. Mr. Pixie made burgers and tots for supper.

Today is another busy busy day so I'm making pulled pork BBQ sammies for our NY son in law, he'll be helping Mr. Pixie put in a new sliding glass door on the sun porch.


----------



## pixiedoodle

salad for myself & dh fended for himself. went to the store yest. as the fridge was bare. did a lot of other odds & ends today, ate late morning meal at village inn then bot & planted some coleous & laundry. been a busy day! tomorrow we will get back int he groove.


----------



## snowlady

It’s graduation party season here so supper was party food. BBQ, cheese, crackers, fruit salad potato salad, cake and assorted other sweets. And a chocolate covered strawberry because fruit is healthy, right?


----------



## alida

I have a aunt staying with me this weekend and we made Bami, a Indonesian noodle dish. Now I know why mine hasn't tasted quite like my mothers - she cooked the pork as part of making the dish and I've always remembered (incorrectly as it happens) that we used left over cooked pork,reheated. Dessert was fresh lemon tarts and sliced strawberries.


----------



## doozie

Today is another outside day, all day, so leftovers it is.
More odds and ends from the freezer tomorrow, and I need to make smoothies from some fruit I froze.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is having left over pulled pork BBQ, and I'm having a salad. I ate lots of things I shouldn't have over the weekend because we were so busy, and I'm feeling it today. Back to eating sensibly.


----------



## happy hermits

We had a get together with friends yesterday so today is left overs. We had cheese , chocolate, peanut butter, and sp sause fondue with tons of stuff for dipping. And frost and decorate your own cupcakes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH PICKED UP A TINY BONELESS PORK ROAST OVER THE WKND SO I AM COOKING TI I THE LITTLE NESCO WITH MASHEDPOTATOES & CARROTS. WILL MAKE GRAVY WITH THE BROTH...DIDN'T I JUST COOK A PORK ROAST LAST WEE???? SURE SEEMS LIKE I DID BUT IF THAT'S WHAT HE WANTS THEN THAT'S WHAT HE WILL GET. I'LL JUST HAVE A LETTUCE & TOM SALAD & CALL IT GOOD UNLESS THE MASHED POTATOES ARE SO GOOD I CAN RESIST THEM & OF COURSE OF I CAN'T I GOTTA HAVE GRAVY FOR THEM TOO. GOT SEVERAL SWEET TREATS TO PICK FROM. HOWEVER A BIT OF WATERMELON SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT SWEET TREAT T ME. MOST LIKELY TOMORROW WILL BE MORE OF THE SAME.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a shrimp pasta salad for dinner. Tonight was fish and chips


----------



## MO_cows

Hadn't cooked for a week but by golly I remembered how. Baked salmon tonight with zucchini fritters and applesauce.


----------



## Evons hubby

Today was our anniversary so we went out for supper. I had steak fajita salad and my Yvonne had chicken casadia. The pina coladas were excellent.


----------



## susieneddy

We had errands to run in Merida today so we had an early dinner at Bostons. We both had large salads and boneless chicken wings with a mango habanero sauce.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a one dish wonder. Stir fried zucchini sticks, red bell pepper, onion, garlic and shrimp. With some lemon, wine and butter to make a sauce. With garlic knots on the side.


----------



## doozie

Lunch will be corn dogs in the air fryer, DH really wanted some so we picked them up yesterday while out.

Dinner is leftover pork, not sure if I'll make sandwiches or pork fried rice yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is out and about day, and we're meeting our oldest daughter and youngest grandson for lunch. Probably at Chili's. 

We'll pick up something while we're out for dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

We bought a rotisserie chicken at Sam's Club yesterday. We will have that for dinner before we go to a going away party for a friend.


----------



## happy hermits

This morning I threw onions, peppers, wild mushrooms , garlic tops and fresh basil in the crockpot with some rabbit broth. Now they are cooked am adding some boneless turkey chunks and vermouth. I think I will spice it up with garlic and cumin. I am going to make rice I have left over black bean corn salsa to use up it is great in rice. Then I will throw the turkey on top sounds like a plan.


----------



## CountryMom22

Tonight is oven fried chicken legs with stuffing and corn. I made a double batch of confetti cookies for dessert.


----------



## snowlady

Taster tot casserole. I don’t like it but it keep the Snowman happy.


----------



## MO_cows

Worked on the she shed until 7, that left no time to cook. So made grilled cheeses and we hit spiced peaches, applesauce and pickled asparagus out of jars in the frig for sides.


----------



## Irish Pixie

snowlady said:


> Taster tot casserole. I don’t like it but it keep the Snowman happy.


Mr. Pixie would love this and want it constantly, he already wants plain ol' tator tots all the time, so he'll never discover it exists. 

I'm going to try chicken thighs in the sous vide for the the first time today. I'll marinade them in mojo sauce, put them in the water bath for two hours, and then sear the skin side on the grill. Somethings for sides.


----------



## doozie

We're going out so we will probably stop somewhere and get a lunch, and maybe Minestrone soup in the instant pot tonight,rainy and cool out here.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we are having friends over for dinner. We will New York strip steaks with mushrooms and onions then a side of potatoes and onions. Mouthwash will be available


----------



## alida

I had a huge bag of salad greens from Costco that need to be used up, so tonight was a Cobb salad night, and it was so good that I'm pretty sure that's on the menu tomorrow too for lunch. Tonight I used poppyseed dressing,tomorrow will probably be a homemade oil/vinegar combo with some herbs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The SV made perfect chicken thighs, done but still tender, and the skin was nicely crisp from the grill. I'll definitely do that again.

Tonight is a marinated flank steak in the SV and seared on the grill. I think I'll oven roast green beans, carrots, and tiny tators as sides.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday's dinner was not what I planned. Weather was great! We came home and had a campfire, we had the first s'mores of the season, so good!
We made sandwiches later in the evening because s'mores are not a meal.

Brats for lunch with grilled onions.
Dinner is something with beef, maybe a stir fry with mushrooms and more onions.


----------



## snowlady

Stopped at Pizza Hut during errand running last night. Ugh, mistake. Nobody got sick but yuck.


----------



## susieneddy

Today we are going to our favorite Thai restaurant in Baca for lunch. Then this evening we are having a pot luck meal to watch the last episode of Game of Thrones.


----------



## alida

My goal right now is to eat from the freezer as much as possible since it's too full. So, I took some salmon out of the freezer and I'll saute a bag of chopped then frozen "collard and kale greens" as a side. I also found one orange sherbet bar dipped in dark chocolate hiding behind the greens. How I forgot that is beyond me, but it's labelled for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Made potato salad for a BBQ over at the grands. They are smoking ribs and pork loin, no telling what else we will have.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

It's a large salad and soup for company tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a southwestern chicken salad with mixed greens, black beans, corn, cukes, grape tomatoes, and queso fresco. I found a wonderful salad dressing at Aldi, hatch chile and cilantro, that is perfect with this salad, of course it was a special item and I have't seen it again.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making a southwestern chicken salad with mixed greens, black beans, corn, cukes, grape tomatoes, and queso fresco. I found a wonderful salad dressing at Aldi, hatch chile and cilantro, that is perfect with this salad, of course it was a special item and I have't seen it again.


My favorite salad dressing for texmex is just to mix salsa and sour cream.


----------



## doozie

The last of the Brats for lunch again.
Veg fried rice and leftovers from last night for dinner.

Tomorrow i am taking a cooked rotisserie chicken and making chicken salad for lunch, maybe coleslaw on the side
Dinner is a BBQ pork loin on the grill, sliced taters and a bit of garlic in a foil pack, carrots and parsnips rough mashed on the side.


----------



## doozie

MO_cows said:


> My favorite salad dressing for texmex is just to mix salsa and sour cream.


Brilliant! I am going to try that on my next salad!


----------



## MO_cows

Beef n bean burritos tonight. With a green salad with chunks of avacado and easy peasy sour cream n salsa dressing.


----------



## alida

I made some cream of mushroom soup using fresh mushrooms and a handful of mixed dried varieties from Costco. I used milk instead of cream for a lighter soup, and threw in some fresh thyme, this time.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Citrus brined pork chops in the SV and then on the grill for a couple minutes. I have no idea on the sides.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was leftovers. It turned into a weird day so supper was late. Today, maybe something on the grill if it’s not raining by then.


----------



## susieneddy

The pot luck was good Saturday night. Yesterday we went to a friends house for pool party and snacks were abundant. We had to leave and go to a new place in town called Tomatoes. I had Baked Penne pasta and it was so-so. I brought half of it home but will either give it to the dogs or toss it. My better half had Chicken Marsala and had to add a lot of salt to it. She brought it home and it will go to the dogs also


----------



## MO_cows

Brined a whole chicken, it is on the smoker with chunks of apple wood. With grilled zucchini and green salad for sides.


----------



## doozie

Leftover chicken and dumplings for lunch.

Monte Cristo sandwiches for dinner, maybe some applesauce on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We picked up poke for supper- tuna passion lover for me, steak and shrimp for Mr. Pixie. We also picked up spicy Tom Yum ramen for tomorrow night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Leftover chicken and dumplings for lunch.
> 
> Monte Cristo sandwiches for dinner, maybe some applesauce on the side.


I haven't had a Monte Cristo sandwich in forever, and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## pixiedoodle

STEAK FOR DH WITH FRESH CORN ON THE COB, LETTUCE & TOM SALD FOR MYSELF & FRIED POTATOES WITH HAM & ONIONS FOR BOTH OF US. TOMORROW I BETTER DRAG SOMETHING DIF OUT OF THE FRZR...THINK I SAW CHEESE STUFFED RAVIOLI IN THE FRZR. & FROZEN PEAS. I HAVE COUPLE OF PINTS OF NO SALT TOMATO & VEG. PASTA SAUCE SO I'LL ADD A SMALL SALAD & THAT SHOULD FEED US BOTH FOR 2 DAYS MAYBE. NEED TO PULL SOMETHING "MAIN DISH WORTHY" OUT OF THE BIG DEEP FREEZE FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE WEEK.


----------



## alida

I finished work at 8pm today, and just missed my bus. I knew that another one would be along in 20 minutes so I strolled over to the hot dog vendor and got a german sausage,with corn relish and sauerkraut on it. It was scored too,so that there were just enough slightly charred bits and edges. Then I sat on a bench for 15 minutes eating and watching the world go by. Finished the last bite as my bus came into view one block away.


----------



## snowlady

Stir fry broccoli and beef with brown rice. Not too bad.


----------



## doozie

Turkey burgers on the grill, maybe some potato salad, and I think I have a zucchini to fry as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie ate both his poke and ramen last night. So I'm making him goulash, and trying to keep his grubby paws off my Tom Yum ramen.


----------



## doozie

I cut up a small rump roast into pieces for a stew in the instant pot last night, the meat turned out very tender. 

I added way too much liquid, so im turning the leftovers into soup with noodles thrown in for dinner tonight. Not sure what else we will have with it if anything.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE WILL TRY TO FINISH OFF SEVERAL LEFTOVER MEALS FROM THIS WEEK. BY MONDAY OR TUESDAY EVENING I WILL WHIP UP SOMETHING NEW. LAST FRIDAY I BAKED A HUGE DEEP-DISH APPLE PIE FROM JONA-GOLD APPLES. BELIVE IT OR NOT THERE IS STILL 2 LG SLICES LEFT. DH THOT IT WAS THE BEST PIE I EVER MADE. NOT SURE I AGREE ON THAT , BUT IT WAS DARN GOOD. WHEN THE PIE IS GONE I THINK I WILL USE ONE OF THE CAKE MIXES I FOUND IN THE PANTRY. ALSO THINK I BETTER MOVE ALL OF THOSE TO THE BIG FRZR FOR THE SUMMER TO KEEP THEM FROM GOING BAD/BIGGY. I DON'T BAKE CAKES ETC AS OFTEN IN THE SUMMER AS IN THE WINTER.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been on the go all week. Friday night we went to Texas Roadhouse in Merida. The food isn't any better there than in the US. Won't go back there. Last night we went to Xcantun Hacienda for Susie's birthday. We toured the gardens and parts of the original Hacienda. We both had the ribeye steak and grilled asparagus.
https://www.xcanatun.com/en/the-hacienda


----------



## MO_cows

Busy day today. Swept out the she shed, a lot of sawdust and dirt from the framing phase. Working on finishing the fence so DSIL's dogs can be secured. The meter can and breaker box are in, so tomorrow we can call the electric co-op. They will come inspect, then put out work order to hook up power provided it passes. 

The highway we need to get to work is getting sandbagged today, water has come up on both sides and it's in danger of going under in one stretch. They have plenty of volunteers already, thank goodness for young strong men.


----------



## newfieannie

threw together a lemon loaf to use up the sour cream and the rest of the jar of marmalade. this is my son's favorite loaf


----------



## doozie

Dinner tonight is some breaded chicken in the air fryer. 
I found some of those French fried onions in a can in the pantry, I'm making a small green bean casserole, the kind that uses the mushroom soup on the side.
(Still working on emptying pantry and freezers, but I have not had to do any real shopping for quite some time now.)

Last night DH made a dessert. Ice cream sandwiches from frozen chocolate chip waffles in the freezer, warm waffle meets cold vanilla ice cream. Delicious but a little messy if you don't eat fast enough, Ha!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We were out and about grocery shopping today. Mr. Pixie wanted inside out Greek burgers (two patties with chopped black olives and feta cheese inside, and I found spicy salmon burgers at Aldi that looked good. I'll have a side salad, and Mr. Pixie will have tots. The man is obsessed.


----------



## happy hermits

Irish Pixie my grandson is obsessed with tots to he likes them with applesause. He says they taste like hot apple pie. We are having burgers and fries and beans and watermelon.


----------



## MO_cows

Oops I posted here when it was supposed to be general chat. Sorry bout that.

For dinner tonight, boneless skinless chicken thighs on the grill. Marinated in the old standby Italian dressing. With grilled zucchini and garlic bread on the grill too. With some green salad out of the frig and cleanup will be easy tonight


----------



## alida

hamburgers on the grill,bean salad, and a beer. We're celebrating THREE whole days of mostly sunshine in a row.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe with grilled chicken and a cherry tomato, caper, white wine sauce. It looks good. 

I'll put mine over mixed greens and Mr. Pixie's over pasta.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was a clean out the fridge night. We had some leftover rotisserie chicken that was mixed with pasta and a red sauce. It just didn't go together so we just ate the pasta and will feed the chicken to the dogs. We should have had the chicken with a salad...lesson learned


----------



## doozie

We've been busy all day with outside projects. Seems we forgot to eat lunch.

Burgers, Mac and cheese, Hash brown patties, and the last of the green bean casserole for dinner.
We are hungry!


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner was shrimp and steak sauteed with peppers, onions and a salad


----------



## pixiedoodle

dh bot 20 lbs of ckn legs & thighs at hyvee on friday . i have place 4 leg/thighs into each gallong bag & it went into the frzr...shame on me for putting it ALL in the frzr cause of course he wants a couple of them tonite. easy tho so cannot complain. he loves shake & bake so that makes it even easier.. shake & ake chicken it is with some sort of potato dish & fresh salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a mess of short ribs in the instant pot tonight, reduce and thicken the delicious sauce (red wine, beef broth, and Worcestershire sauce) and put it over cauli rice.


----------



## doozie

Ground beef defrosted for Salisbury steaks tonight, mashed potatoes and peas and carrots too.


----------



## MO_cows

Sirloin patties tonight, the infamous hamburger steak. With garlic bread left over from a couple nights ago. With beets and applesauce for sides.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, the last pkg of tenderloins from our homegrown hog. With corn on the cob and a veggie blend. The corn was from last year's garden season, frozen, still tasted great.

Tonight, still up in the air. Might just pick up some deli ham and call it sandwich night.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is pre packaged bacon wrapped pork chops, applesauce and green beans.


----------



## newfieannie

white wine sauce is so good! I make it often. not doing much cooking lately. on the way home today I bought a small sirloin roast. I never buy them because of the price but this was less than half. braised it a bit and then put in the crockpot. wasn't in much more than an hour and it was practically falling apart. best roast i've had.

had some leftover instant apple and cinnamon oats pks from when my bro visted. put together a few banana and oatmeal cookies. i'll give them to my son tomorrow when he drops in. I ate 2 but had to freeze them quickly before I got into more of them. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I love pot roast, reading this is making me want to make one on the weekend. I often cook mine with apple juice/cider,and caraway seeds plus carrots/celery. Then I blend the cooked vegetables with the juices,add a glug of sour cream and have the best gravy....
However tonight is not the weekend, so I'm cooking fresh local asparagus to have with some salmon. I also bought first of the season local strawberries,which were expensive but oh, do they taste good.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was left over BBQ, beans and watermelon.


----------



## susieneddy

Tuesday night we had hamburger stir fry and ate the left overs last night. Susie had an idea in her head an decided to see if there was actually a recipe for it. There was and it was just like what she thought it would be. Only change she made was in the sauce. It was really good.
Tonight scrambled eggs with bacon, peppers and onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a rubbed brisket I found at Aldi in the oven, it's a rather involved process that takes six hours. I hope it's good. I think I'd add tiny tators, and coleslaw.


----------



## doozie

Boneless chicken breasts on the grill with pan fried onions,green peppers, and mushrooms. Some sort of potato on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had meatloaf, mashed potatoes and a salad. We will have leftover meatloaf for lunch and we are going out for dinner tonight at Bom Gosto which is Brazilian restaurant.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was left over steak from Thursday. I have a beef roast for the countertop roaster for tonight. I might put the roaster in the garage because it’s warm in the house already. For holidays, I always put the roaster in the garage to free up the kitchen and keep it cooler. The only bad part is, the house doesn’t smell like turkey all morning.


----------



## doozie

Left over chicken breast sliced and atop a salad for lunch.

Tonight DH is having his air fryer breaded fish and fries with a side of peas.
I will probably have a hard boiled egg and a side of cottage cheese, and some slices of cucumber.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken fajitas Tonite with a green salad featuring avacado. It started out dinner for 4 but ended up with 10. Mom and stepdad brought us a drywall jack, then DS and family showed up too. I quick thawed a gargantuan chicken breast and added to the marinade and ended up with just enough.


----------



## pixiedoodle

LATE BREAKFAST AT VILLAGE INN. REST F THE DAY WE WERE ON OUR OWN. WE BROE DOWN & BOT A LG. TUB OF VAN. ICECREEAM & A SMALLER TUB OF :VARIGATED" SHERBERT...A MIX OF FLAVORS THAT ARE NEW TO US. WILL TRY IT LATER IN THE WEEK. BETTER DIG SOME SORT OF MEAT OUT OF THE FRZR. FOR SH FOR THIS WEEK. LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF CKN IN THE BIG FRZER SO HE MAY GET MORE OF THAT. GUESS I COULD SIMMER IN BBQ SAUCE FOR 6 HRS , IT WWILL BE EASY TO SHIP UP SOME SIDE DISHES...LIKE POTATO SALAD, VEGS FROM TE FRZR ETC ETC. MADE A MARBLE CAKE YEST. MAYBE TOM. I WILL ADD FROSTING...OR MAYBE NOT. I AM LAZY IN MY OLD AGE & WE OFTEN USE COOL WHIP IN PLACE OF FROSTING... WORKS FOR US. WILL PULL OUTS OMETHING DIFFERENT FROM THE FRZR.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a whole chicken resting in brine. Will throw it on the smoker later with some apple wood. Not a low and slow smoke but more like smoke roasting, indirect grilling. Poultry doesn't need all those hours of low and slow to achieve tenderness, especially with a brine. The last whole bird I cooked like this provided 2 dinners and some smoky chicken salad for lunches. Will throw on a foil pouch of taters n onions and have green salad for sides.


----------



## MichaelZ

After church I am going to grill some burgers. Venison burger. Along with the regular burgers, I am going to try mixing cooked oatmeal with some meat for a few of them. A friend of mine has made burgers entirely out of oatmeal, fried onions, beef bouillon, and some food coloring and passed them off as real hamburger to friends. Should be an interesting food experiment.


----------



## MichaelZ

This morning I made almond pancakes.
1 cup almond flour
1/2 cup brown rice flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 or 1/2 tsp salt
1 cup almond milk
2 eggs
Serves 2-4


----------



## susieneddy

Well the meatloaf is being pushed back for tonight's dinner. i am still full from the Brazilian restaurant


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight's supper: beef heart, sweet potato, green beans, apple crisp


----------



## light rain

Red lentil stew with onions, garlic, celery and lots of spices. Spring greens salad with cukes and fresh green onions from planter outside. Afterwards either watermelom or cantalope. 
*Sometimes I wonder if DH will see me on one of those Walmart videos. I pick up at least 6 cantalopes and smell to see if the stem end is sweet smelling before I choose...


----------



## doozie

We were out today and DH pulled into KFC, so it was chicken for lunch.

I still have one grilled breast from a few days ago, so I'll probably have that for dinner with a salad or in a tortilla.

DH picked up some type of fancy deli meat selection from Aldis so he is planning on making a deluxe sandwich for dinner. There are no Italian delis around here, so this will be the next best thing for him.

I also bought more chicken both ground and a pack of tenderloins from the store...what the heck!!!?
I don't know what I'll make it all into yet.


----------



## pixiedoodle

IT'S A "YOU FIND IT, YOU EAT IT" SORT OF DAY AROUND HERE. WENT FOR BREAKFAST YESTERDAY & TODA WE STOPPED AT BK FOR SMALL BURGER & FRIES. SINCE THERE ARE SEVERAL LEFT-OVER ITEMS IN THE FRIDGE, WE WILL JUST FIND IT & EAT WHEN & IF WE WANT ANYTHING ELSE THIS EVENING. BETTER PULL SOMETHING OUT OF THE FRZR FOR THIS WEEK. STILL HAVE CHOC MARBLE CAKE THAT WILL LAST ALL WEEK & LETOVERS GO INTO THE FRIDGE. I SEE WE HAVE PUDDING & JELLO IN THE CABINET SO I'LL FIX SOME OF EACH THIS WEE S WE CAN MIX IT UP A BIT FOR WHAT EVER MEALS ARE WHIPPED UP. TRYING TO KEEP IT SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE AS WE GO INTO SUMMER.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a garlic beef loin from Sam's in the sous vide, and I'll sear it on the grill. I'm having mine as a salad, and Mr. Pixie's will be with pasta/red sauce and a couple veggies.


----------



## MO_cows

Light rain I am a cantaloupe sniffer too! If they smell like ripe sweet cantaloupe, that's how they taste. Watermelons, I thump. I don't have a technique for honeydew and need one. Always seem to get them under ripe.


----------



## snowlady

Planning a skillet supper. Smoked sausage, red peppers, onions and potatoes


----------



## doozie

I'm taking my ground chicken and making chicken patties and adding minced green onion,garlic, maybe green pepper and other spices.
Side of asparagus, DH wants a potato in some form too.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH WILL FINISH OFF THE LAST CKN. LEG & THIGH & THERE ARE SEVERAL LEFTOVERS FOR SIDES. STILL HAVE PLENTY OF CHOC MARBLE CAKE & THINK I WILL MAKE SOME FROSTING FOR IT WHILE I AM IN THE KITCHEN. NEED TO GATHER ALL THE ODDS & ENDS & LEFTOVERS & SEE WHAT CAN BE TURNED INOT A MEAL OR 2 BEFORE I COOK ANYTHING ELSE. SOME WEEKS THERE EEMS TO BE A LOT OF LEFTOVERS & SOMEDAYS THERE'S NOT A THING TO WORK WITH. I FOUND COOKED NORTHERN BEANS & EXTRA BEAN BROTH OUT IN THE BIG FRZR SO THAT OFFERS UP A MEAL OR 3 THIS WEEK EVEN IF IT IS JUST A SIDE DISH. WE EAT BEANS IN SOME FORM 7 DAYS A WEEK... GOOD FIBER & MEAL FILLER. LOVE ALL BEANS & GOOD EXTRA PROTEIN. TRYING TO MAKE A POT OF SOUP ABOUT TWICE A MONTH TO PROVIDE SOME QUICK HOT SOUP & SANDWICH MEALS STARTING IN THE FALL THRU NEXT WINTER. LOVE TO JUST PULL SEVERAL FLAVORS OUT OF THE FRZR FOR A QUICK MEAL OR SIDE DISH WITH A SANDWICH.


----------



## MO_cows

DH had a meeting tonight so we just sandwiched. Made a batch of homemade Bisquick and a double batch of meatballs. So tomorrow night we can have spaghetti and meatballs pdq. And 3 more times out of the freezer.


----------



## snowlady

Burgers and beans tonight. I have chicken out for enchiladas tomorrow night


----------



## pixiedoodle

THE ENCHILADAS SOUND GREAT. I THINK I MAY HAVE ENOUGH "STUFF" TO BAKE A 9X13 DISH OF THEM & PART OF THEM WILL GO TO THE FRZR. UE TO MAKE THEM ALL THE TIME BUT NOT SO OFTEN ANY MORE SINCE IT IS JUST THE 2 OF US. TRYING TO FIND SOMETHING TO MAKE WE HAVEN'T HAD IN A WHILE & THAT MAY TAKE SOME "LOOKING INTO".


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie requested a huge spaghetti dinner. We were going to go out for it last night, but decided to pick up fresh pasta and the really good garlic bread at Wegman's. So fresh pasta, good sauce (not my home canned, but good), beef/pork meatballs, fresh Italian sausage, good chewy crusty fresh Italian garlic bread, and a side salad. I'm not a red sauce fan so I think I'll have pesto on my linguine.


----------



## MO_cows

IP we are having almost the same dinner but you described it better.


----------



## susieneddy

we finally knocked off the meat loaf and salad last night. Tonight we go play bingo at La Terracita so we will get there early to eat dinner. We always have a hard time figuring out what we want to eat there since it is all so good.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Try this one. It's excellent:


----------



## doozie

It's really cool here today, so I'm willing to use the oven and we're making a frozen pizza. We'll have some more asparagus on the side.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> It's really cool here today, so I'm willing to use the oven and we're making a frozen pizza. We'll have some more asparagus on the side.


I like cold pizza, never thought about freezing one though....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found tuna and swordfish steaks with a delicious sounding sauces at Aldi the other day, so we'll try those for supper. And a big side salad, I have mini cukes that need to be used.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked salmon tonight. With zucchini fritters and applesauce.


----------



## doozie

Dinner is a pork tenderloin, I'll probably season it with rosemary. Cauliflower on the side, and maybe couscous. Applesauce too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The tuna/swordfish dinner was postponed. We were so tired from working on the cabin, we ended up ordering pizza and wings. They're a treat and were *so* good.

It's cool and rainy today so I'm doing a bacon wrapped pork loin over chopped savoy cabbage with dried cranberries and white wine vinegar. It's delicious.


----------



## snowlady

I swear, Irish Pixie, some day Mr and Mrs Snowman are going to be standing on your porch waiting for dinner!


----------



## MO_cows

Well I intended to put a frozen ham in the crockpot on low this morning and let it do its thing. But I forgot before I left the house. I entertained the notion of calling Dad and asking him to do it but the anticipation of that conversation makes my head hurt. Starting with where to find the ham in the full freezer. 

So it will probably be a burger night. I have some shrimp in the freezer and it thaws fast but peeling and deveining takes more time than I will have tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Wednesday night we had Kentucky Fried Chicken s an early dinner. Last night I had a mama meata pizza and Susie had New England Clam Chowder and pizza breadsticks.


----------



## pixiedoodle

NO COOKING TONIGHT..WE ARE GOING TO OLIVE GARDEN TO CELEBRATE OUR 46TH ANNIVERSARY! HOPE TO HAVE ENOUGH LEFTOVERS TO BRING HOME & ENJOY TOMORROW TOO.


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> NO COOKING TONIGHT..WE ARE GOING TO OLIVE GARDEN TO CELEBRATE OUR 46TH ANNIVERSARY! HOPE TO HAVE ENOUGH LEFTOVERS TO BRING HOME & ENJOY TOMORROW TOO.


Congratulations. Bread sticks!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making lamb leg steaks in the sous vide, and then seared on the grill, mixed greens for me, a couscous blend for Mr. Pixie, and oven roasted asparagus and scallions.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we had a salad and leftover pizza breadsticks. We picked up a rotisserie chicken from Sam's today but we will have that tomorrow night.


----------



## doozie

Pork tenderloin sandwiches and other leftover odds and ends. 

Burgers on the grill tomorrow night, I might add extra spices into the mixture for the patties and have some tasty Swiss cheese burgers.
Hope to make potato salad and coleslaw too.


----------



## alida

I found a huge bag of mushrooms on the remainder cart at my local grocery store for $2, so I turned some into soup for tonight, then cooked the rest. I portioned the cooked ones into 1/2 cup measures and froze them, leaving one portion in the fridge for a omelette tomorrow morning.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found two Mexican seasoned steaks in the freezer, and we'll grill seasoned yellow squash, romaine hearts, and of course tots.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOOD AMT OF OG LEFTOVERS. NO COOKING TODAY NOR TOM. AS WE WILL GO TO DD'S FOR COOKOUT FOR FATHERS DAY.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I found two Mexican seasoned steaks in the freezer, and we'll grill seasoned yellow squash, romaine hearts, and of course tots.


What seasonings did you use to make it a Mexican Steak?


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> What seasonings did you use to make it a Mexican Steak?


I didn't, we bought it at the butcher shop already seasoned. We've had them before tho, and it's just a bit spicy. If I recall correctly, they were Hatch spice rubbed?


----------



## alida

I was at a farmers market and bought some of the early Ontario strawberries. They Are The Best! I also got some rhubarb and asparagus which are at their peak around here. 
Every time I buy rhubarb I can practically hear my mother gasp in shock. Growing up almost every house in town had rhubarb growing in the backyard and people used to give the extra away.


----------



## snowlady

Yay for rhubarb. I made a cake with it earlier this spring and boy was it good. Even DH liked it. We were going to go out for pizza but it was nasty and raining so I made crockpot lasagna.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TODAY WE ATE OR LEFTOVER OLIVE GARDEN MEALS FROM YESTERDAY SO JUST REHEAT & NO COOKING TODAY. SPENT MSOST OF TODAY WORKING ON TURNING A GARDEN CART INTO A FLOWER POT FULL OF DAISIES, BLUE BACHELOR BUTTONS & ZINNIAS. HOPE THEY DO WELL. THE CART HAS A BROKEN SPOKE WHEEL WHICH IS NON-FIXABLE SO THOT IT WOULD MAKE A GREAT FLOWER POT.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonight, with cabbage and potatoes. This was my first experience with frozen cabbage. DSIL brought a lot of frozen veggies, trying to use them up. It was not mushy like I thought it might be, but pretty bland. I mixed up some sour cream and spicy brown mustard to dessert it with, that helped.

For tomorrow, Father's day dinner has to be steaks on the grill. I will make potato salad and deviled eggs, veggie to be named later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going to run into town later to pick up a few groceries, the twice a week trip to Lowe's (smh) we'll stop and get supper out.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I didn't, we bought it at the butcher shop already seasoned. We've had them before tho, and it's just a bit spicy. If I recall correctly, they were Hatch spice rubbed?


Thanks, ground Hatch peppers used as a seasoning is good. Last night we just had the rotisserie chicken, stuffed mushrooms and a salad. Going low crab to lose some belly fat.


----------



## doozie

Tonight's dinner is convienience frozen Chimichangas spruced up with enchilada sauce, guac, sour cream, and chopped tomatoes.
Seasoned rice on the side, and maybe a simple salad.


----------



## snowlady

We had brunch with FIL after church this morning and outdoor oven fired pizza at a friend’s birthday party tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up grilling shrimp instead of steak. My dad can't finish a big thick ribeye at one sitting anyway. With potato salad, deviled eggs, asparagus and 3 bean salad straight out of a can for DH who won't eat asparagus.

Tonight, will fire up the grill again for boneless chicken thighs in pineapple juice marinade. With grilled pineapple, green beans and potato salad.


----------



## doozie

Small pork roast, side of sauced Brussels sprouts, I think there are a few pierogis in the freezer, and applesauce.

Tomorrow is burgers on the grill, and I don't know what we will have with them yet. Something easy.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we cooked a huge T-Bone steak cooked in a screaming 500 degree cast iron skillet. We split the steak and had a baked potato and salad with a bottle of red wine.


----------



## snowlady

Sandwich rib-eyes on the grill, potato salad and sautéed asparagus.


----------



## snowlady

I also have homemade hot fudge but no ice cream. ‍♀


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese tonight. The last quart of homegrown tomato puree until there is garden glut again.


----------



## Evons hubby

My yvonne had a docs appointment today so we had a nice dinner out. I had the schnitzel with taters gravy and corn, she went for a ribeye Sammy and fries.


----------



## doozie

Beef stir fry tonight, with mushrooms, asparagus, and onion. A little cooked pasta thrown in at the end.
Maybe another side of it doesn't look like enough.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE MEATLOAF BURGERS/PATTY'S YESTERDAY SO MORE OF THE SAME TONITE FOR DH. GOT LOTS OF ODDS & ENDS IN THE FRIDGE TO MAKE A FULL MEAL. THINK I NEED TO BOIL SOME MORE EGGS & MAKE SOME POTATO SALAD AGAIN. WE ENJOY IT IN THE SUMMER AS A NICE FILL-IN FOR EVENING MEALS. I NEED TO FIND SOME PORK ROAST IN THE BIG FRZR & COOK THT THIS WEEK WITH ITS & CARROTS & THAT SHOULD MAKE 3 OR 4 MEALS OF DIFFERENT TYPES FOR SEVERAL MORE DAYS LATER ON. I'M CRAVING SPGTY WITH MY HOME CANNED SALT FREE SPGTY SAUCE. SOME GARLIC BREAD WOULD BE GOOD FOR A CHANGE & I THINK I MAY HAVE SOME IN THE FRZR. I WILL MAKE THAT GIANT PAN OF BROWNIES THIS WEEK WHEN I GET TIME. MOST WILL GO INTO THE FRZR BUT DH CAN HAVE THEM TO NIBBLE ON FOR THE NEXT FEW MTHS. A COUPLE AT A TIME. HE REQUIRES WALNUTS IN HIS SO GOT TO REMEMBER TO ADD THAOSE & SOME CHOC CHIPS TOO.


----------



## doozie

Plain cod cooked in the instant pot, I might spice it up with something for a bit of flavor. Leftover stir fry from last night, additional asparagus on the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties tonight, went old school and made creamed peas and potatoes to smother them. With a nice sweet cantaloupe chunked up on the side.


----------



## snowlady

We met my sister and brother in law for Monicles pizza. Love the thin crispy crust.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala, a bit of pasta, broccoli on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SPGETTI TONITE WITH SOME ADDED VEGS & NO SALT HOME CANNED SPGTY.. SAUCE WITH LOTS OF VEGS IN IT. SO VERY GOOD & DON'T EVEN MISS THE SALT. PLENTY OF PASTA OPTIONS TOO & STILL SEVERAL VARIETIES IN TE PANTRY. NEED TO RUMMAGE THRU THE BIG FRZR IN THE GARAGE & PULL OUT SOME CKN FOR DH ...HE CAN'T EAT ENOUGH CHICKEN, FOR SURE.


----------



## MO_cows

Friday night has become no cook night for me. So we went to the Mexican place in the next town, ended up with party of 8. Bought a pitcher of margaritas, then only me and DSIL had them so it was a challenge to finish but by golly we did it. No tequila went to waste on our watch!


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne fixed us schnitzel with green beans and mushroom sauce. That girl can cook! I may keep her!


----------



## doozie

Grilled burgers and air fryer fries for DH, I will make a few extra because he loves to microwave them for lunches.
I don't think he ever gets tired of his beloved burgers, and they have been a request lately.
I'm having something else pre made from the freezer, I just haven't decided what it will be yet.


----------



## alida

We're having fajitas tonight, choice of beef or chicken, and I've made a rhubarb cake for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Will light a chimney of charcoal pretty soon. For some nice thick cut strip steaks. Also a foil pan with potatoes, peppers and onions. With some nice sweet Campari tomatoes and cubed cantaloupe to round it off.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOT A SMALL ROAST FROM THE BIG FRZR BUT NOT SURE IF IT IS BEEF OR PORK. DH WILL NOT CARE AS HE EATS ANYTHING I THROW OUT THERE. I USE SAME SEASONIGS FOR PORK & BEEF. I'LL USE UP THE LAST OF THE POTATOES I THINK & LAST OF THE CARROTS. WE'LL HAVE VEG BEEF/PORK SOUP BY THE END OF THE WEEK & WHAT HE DOESN'T FINISH WILL GO TO THE FRZR TO ENJOY SUP & SANDWICHES THIS COMING WINTER. LOOKS LIKE JELLO IS ON THE LIS OF FIX-ITS FOR THIS WEEK AS WELL. TRYING TO USE UP SOME LEFTOVERS & THEN MORE CHICKEN TO BE THISWED THE NEXT FEW DAYS. MY MOMS IDEA OF BBQ CKN WAS O SIMMER THE PIECES IN HOME MADE BBQ SAUCE FOR 4-5 HRS HRS... I STILL DO THAT AS WELL & IT IS ALWAYS FALL APART TENDER & DELISH.


----------



## light rain

Picked some oyster mushrooms, lambs qtrs., spring onion and Russian kale. Cooked them slowly and added black pepper, cooked brn. rice, vinegar, coconut aminos and one egg. Also some ground up hot pepper and ****ake powder. Tasted great but just now I'd like to take a nap instead of starting on projects...


----------



## doozie

Italian sausage in a skillet with zucchini,onions and penne pasta.
Tomorrow smoked BBQ ribs if the weather is good, otherwise I'll pop them in the oven.


----------



## light rain

light rain said:


> Picked some oyster mushrooms, lambs qtrs., spring onion and Russian kale. Cooked them slowly and added black pepper, cooked brn. rice, vinegar, coconut aminos and one egg. Also some ground up hot pepper and poopake powder. Tasted great but just now I'd like to take a nap instead of starting on projects...


Poopcake translates to a Japanese mushroom beginning with the letter S.. for Pete's sake...


----------



## ydderf

Breaded pork chops, breaded zucchini, salad, brown and wild rice mixed. I often mix barley in with my rice.


----------



## MO_cows

Put a ham in the crock pot. Heated up potatoes, onions and peppers from last night. They didn't get done enough on the grill by the time the meat was done, so let them finish while we ate last night and reaheated them tonight. With some corn and watermelon.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Spread vegan mayo on two coconut wraps and filled with quinoa, chopped kale, sun-dried tomatoes, and shredded carrots. Sliced, cubed watermelon sprinkled with lime and passion fruit seeds. Almond iced milk.


----------



## alida

We went to a Indian food festival in a city close to where I live and I had corn on the cob with new to me seasoning. The corn was cooked in the husks on the grill then the vendor peeled back the husks and dipped the cooked cob into a tub of melted butter/ghee, then served it with lime wedges, and pointed out the other seasonings, a variety of ground chilis and peppers in addition to salt/pepper. I've never had lime and cayenne on cobs of corn, but I sure will in the future. We tried a few other things too, including "kulfi", (ice cream), both rose and pistachio flavours. I'd eat pistachio again, but I think the rose flavoured is an acquired taste. 

After all those different flavoured foods and loads of sunshine today when we got home all anyone wanted were sandwiches and lots of plain water for dinner. Easy peasy.


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast for dinner tonight. Eggs in tomato sauce with sausage and garlic, over cheesy garlic toast. Then stretched it from 4 to ,7 when DS and DSIL showed up to lend a hand on the she shed. It was a challenge to squoze 14 eggs into the sauce but made it happen.


----------



## Evons hubby

Grilled brat burgers and Mac n cheese last night. Going to have to make us another batch of slaw soon. Love this weather, it puts lots of salads and slaw back on the table!


----------



## doozie

I'm going to make a few deviled eggs using sour cream instead of mayo for part of the filling, saw it on a food video, but never heard of it before, sounded good to us, so we will see.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SPENT HALF OF THE DAY CLEANNING & CHOPPING UP THE ONIONS FROM THE GARDEN. I WAS GOING TO SAVE ALL THE GREEN TOPS BUT DECIDED THERE WAS ENOUGH WHITE PART TO FILL SEVERAL QT BAGS SO THEY WENT INTO THE COMPOST PIKE. TRYING TO CUT BACK THIS YR. I WAS TOTALLY WORN OUT BY THE TIME I PULLED THEM ALL, HOSED THEM DOWN, LET THEM DRY THEN DRAG THEM INDORS & CLEAN & TRIM & RUN THEM ALL & RUN THRU THE NINJA & BAG THEM FOR THE FRZR. DECIDED I DIDN'T NEED ALL OF THE GREENS AS THE WHITE PART ALONE WILL LAST UP MORE THAN A YR. SURE WORE ME OUT. TRYING TO CUT BACK ON THE CANNING . TRYING TO GET RID OF THE EXCESS JARS & I CAN'T EVEN GIVE THEM AWAY. I DID GET A FRIEND TO TAKE SEVERAL CASES BUT NOT NEAR ENOUGH . TRYING TO PHAZE OUT ALL THE HUGE AMTS . OF CANNING.


----------



## doozie

Trying something different tonight.

I went to a bent and dent grocery the other day and they had taco filling in a can, and also taco shells with some flavoring included, the price was so good I just had to try it. 
We will have tons of toppings. I've read mixed reviews of the taco meat online, guess it's going to be a love it or hate it experience.

Also, I'm making cream of asparagus soup in the super blender, it's very mild tasting, and I've read I can use the bottom part of the asparagus that I usually throw away, so we'll see how it goes with that too.


----------



## susieneddy

We found green curry paste and used it last night. We had cut up chicken, zucchini, carrots, onions and jalapenos in the mixture. I was quite good and hot. Leftovers tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, just a quick burger and baked beans out of a can. Dad had a medical procedure yesterday and had gone 18 hours without eating, so needed something fast when we got home from that.

Tonight I need to hit the grocery store so will pick up something takeout. Not sure how many mouths to feed tonight, so maybe a bucket of chicken.

We now have 4 most meals with DSIL in the 5th wheel until her she shed is finished. But also DS and others on a regular basis helping with she shed, so I need to be prepared to feed a bunch.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Today, I made oatmeal for breakfast. I started a batch of blueberry granola. Also put on the crockpot filled with lentil chili.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Last night, just a quick burger and baked beans out of a can. Dad had a medical procedure yesterday and had gone 18 hours without eating, so needed something fast when we got home from that.
> 
> Tonight I need to hit the grocery store so will pick up something takeout. Not sure how many mouths to feed tonight, so maybe a bucket of chicken.
> 
> We now have 4 most meals with DSIL in the 5th wheel until her she shed is finished. But also DS and others on a regular basis helping with she shed, so I need to be prepared to feed a bunch.


Sounds like you need to keep a pot of stone soup simmering on the back burner. As they dip out a few bowls just keep adding to it.


----------



## MO_cows

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Sounds like you need to keep a pot of stone soup simmering on the back burner. As they dip out a few bowls just keep adding to it.


Soup just don't do it for me in the summer time. DH has been whining for a pot of chili, I told him wait till fall.


----------



## doozie

Stew meat, green peppers, onions and mushrooms in the instant pot served over rice.


----------



## susieneddy

well a change of plans for last night. We met some folks at the local watering hole. We both had salads and wine. Tonight we are heading to Dzitya to meet up with some folks so not sure what dinner will be. Probably just snacks


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken marsala tonight. Used whole wheat angel hair for the pasta, I like it better than regular pasta in this dish. With a green salad on the side.


----------



## ydderf

Pancakes with cooked wild rice added to the batter. It was a recipe I heard about and decided to try as DW's tummy still upset from her last round of surgery 10 days ago. It is a surprisingly good combination. We had them with beef sausage. It is a recipe worth keeping.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

As a Celiac, it was cubed watermelon, it just seem to work, and it was a refreshing change from stuffed coconut wraps.


----------



## susieneddy

Well the snacks were just chips so we ate more of the chicken curry with rice when we got home


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 FRIED PORK CHOPS FOR DH WITH SOME LEFTOVER SIDES. HOPE THAT WILL FINISH OFF THE GRAVY, MASHED POTATOES & COOKED CARROTS LEFT OVER FROM THE ROAST. I'LL DO A BOX OF JELLO OR PUDDING IF I HAVE EITHER FOR THE SWEET TREAT. HOWEVER THERE IS A REALLY BIG IECE OF HOME MADE APPLE PIE MADE FROM JONATHAN APPLES I FOUND LAST WEEK...SELDOM SEE JOBATHANS...BEST APPLES EVER I THINK FOR PIE. DH WILL BE HAPPY HE GETS THE LAST PIECE WITH COOL SHIP. MAY MAKE JELLO & PUDDING IF I HAVE ANY FOR OUR SWEET TREAT FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef with green peppers, I don't have the right cut of beef for them, but it will end up tasting the same. 
I don't even have Italian rolls, so we will have them "dry" rolled in tortillas. Sometimes you just have to use what ya got.

Side of fries for DH, and some zucchini fried up for me.


----------



## ydderf

Made yesterday apple pie cake-in dutch oven put a jar of apple pie filling (it can be cherry peach blueberry any pie filling you like) in my dutch oven. Then sprinkled a cheap cake mix on top of pie filling. Finally use a can of lemon soda or ginger ale or sparkling water sprinkled on top of cake mix then put lid on and bake for an hour. To night chicken leg stew on rice or maybe potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

My no cook Friday deal is catching on. When I got home tonight, there was a KFC spread waiting.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was Picanha Sirloin steak cooked on the grill along with grilled asparagus and potatoes with onions in the oven. Tonight will be leftovers


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, spaghetti and meatballs with green salad. Tonight, soft tacos with corn on the cob dressed with Tex Mex seasoned butter.


----------



## newfieannie

I was going to fry a bit of haddock for myself today but I took out too much and turned the rest into chowder. looks like little bits of lobster on top but I don't eat lobster. I noticed the women at the chowder suppers used grated carott so I tried it today. no difference in the taste just lends a bit of color to it because I only use haddock in my chowder.

I also made a bread pudding and when I went to make the rum sauce I found I was out of rum so I used Kahlua. turned out so good . I prefer it to the rum. it's so simple just butter ,sugar, heavy cream and Kahlua.I'm eating some now over ice cream. ~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle

SHAKE & BAKE CKN/ LEGS & THIGHS IN THE OVEN LAST EVENING WITH SMALL SALAD & BAKED POTATO. LEFTOVERS TONITE WITH WHAT EVER VEGS I HAVE IN THE FRIDGE RIGHT NOW. GOT CHERRY PIE FROM THE STORE CHEAPER THAN I COULD MAKE IT FROM SCRATCH SO THAT SHOULD LAST DH A FEW MORE DAYS. LUCKY FOR HIM I DO NOT CARE FOR IT. BETTER GET SOMETHING ELSE FROM THE FRZR THWING OUT FOR A FEW DAYS FROM NOW. FINALLY HAVE TOMS COMING ON BUT IT WILL BE AT LEAST A MONTH BEFORE ONE IS BIG ENOUGH TO EAT. ALSO TRANSPLANTING TOMS WE GREW IN THE HOUSE. HOPE THERE IS TIME FOR THEM TO GROW & PRODUCE BEFORE FROST IN MID OCT.


----------



## newfieannie

creamy rice pudding with some of that leftover Kahlua sauce. food for the goddesses! I'm making up some food for the weekend for my son but I just tried a little piece. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Yesterday I picked up some sockeye salmon portions from Aldi, we grilled them, and had side of Brussels sprouts, and leftover mashed potatoes.

Tonight is Italian Beef from Aldi, Fries for DH and home made Minestrone soup for me.
We will also split the last ear of fresh corn on the cob.

Tomorrows dinner is Teriyaki salmon burgers brushed with a little BBQ sauce, a side of zucchini, and watermelon if we feel like it.
DH wants his fancy frankfurters on the grill for lunch. Slaw and potato salad if I get to it tonight.


----------



## alida

curried hard boiled eggs over egg noodles. It's a recipe from my childhood that Mom didn't write down,but between one sister and I we think we've come up with a reasonable solution. When I was a child we had a chicken farm, raising chicks to a certain number of months until they were sent to another chicken operation to either grow bigger for a contract or be processed. 
Sometime shipping out was delayed and some of those 5 thousand or so chickens would start to lay .... 5-6 dozen "peewee" eggs a day were pretty common in our house during those rare times.


----------



## susieneddy

We went to a Canada day/early July 4th party Monday night. The menu was a roasted pig, potato salad, baked beans, pasta salad and all kind of snacks before the meal.
Last night we had some leftover steak.
Tonight we are going to a July 4th party. No idea what the food will be but i am guessing it will be good.
Hope everyone has a great day and enjoy your 4th of July


----------



## pixiedoodle

I MADE POTATOE SALAD YESTERDAY & STILL HAVE THE LAST OF THE SHAKE & BAKE CHICKEN. ALSO HAVE CABBAGE I WILL SHRED FOR SLAW TO ENJOY THIS WEEK. HALF OF THE CABBAGE WILL BE COOKED & SERVED BUTTERED LATER ON IN THE WEEK. OUR CABBAGE CROP WAS SMALL & IT WAS EATEN ON IN THE GARDEN SO WE JUST PULLED IT & SAVED WHAT E COULD . CABBAGE WORMS WERE BAD HERE THIS YR. EVE THO WE POWDERED IT. GOT TOMS PLANTED ALONG WITH BELL PEPPERS ALTHO BOTH ARE LATE GETTING PLANTED WE ARE HOPING FOR A GOOD CROP IN EARLY FALL BEFOR E THE FIRST FRZ..... I SEE LOTS OF HOME CANNED & SALT FREE TOM JUICE, V-8 & TOM SOUP TO ENJOY THIS WINTER


----------



## snowlady

I made pork cutlets, arugula salad with apples and garlic bread last night. Today is yard and garden day so who knows what’s to eat. Our community celebration is Saturday so it’s quiet today.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> We went to a Canada day/early July 4th party Monday night. The menu was a roasted pig, potato salad, baked beans, pasta salad and all kind of snacks before the meal.
> Last night we had some leftover steak.
> Tonight we are going to a July 4th party. No idea what the food will be but i am guessing it will be good.
> Hope everyone has a great day and enjoy your 4th of July


Well a change of plans. We aren't going to the party tonight. We will stay home and relax


----------



## GTX63

Two full sides of ribs... slathered in homemade BBQ sauce, fried potatoes, baked beans in Dr Pepper, onion rings, macaroni salad and cole slaw, corn bread, iced tea with a little lemon.


----------



## Lisa in WA

GTX63 said:


> Two full sides of ribs... slathered in homemade BBQ sauce, fried potatoes, baked beans in Dr Pepper, onion rings, macaroni salad and cole slaw, corn bread, iced tea with a little lemon.


Baked beans in Dr. Pepper! Tell me more!

We are having Italian sausage sandwiches, hot dogs and hamburgers, Italian pasta, macaroni and potato salads and various other sides.
Son in law and grandson made a flag poke cake. Nothing fancy but lots of food.


----------



## snowlady

GTX63 said:


> Two full sides of ribs... slathered in homemade BBQ sauce, fried potatoes, baked beans in Dr Pepper, onion rings, macaroni salad and cole slaw, corn bread, iced tea with a little lemon.


I’m in!!


----------



## GTX63

For the recipe or time challenged, you can get them in the can, but likely not north of the Mason Dixon.








*If you do want the "How To" you'll need-
*
*One large stick*

3 cans (15 oz) Baked Beans, drained
4 slices Bacon, cooked crispy and crumbled
1/2 Medium Onion, chopped
3/4 cup Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Ketchup or chilli sauce
1/2 cup Dr Pepper
1 Tbsp Ground Dry Mustard
*Instructions*

Combine all of the ingredients and pour into a 2 quart baking dish. 


Bake uncovered for 1 hour 15 minutes at 325 degrees, until bubbly. 


Remove from oven and let sit for 5-10 minutes to thicken.


Use the stick to keep everyone back until they form a single line


----------



## MO_cows

Last night's dinner was margaritas. Didn't plan it that way, but people showed up and I had the makings and a new-to-me 3 head milkshake machine. So a fifth of tequila and another of triple Sec later, plus 18 brave little limes who sacrificed all for our test run, it was concluded that a milkshake mixer makes a darn good margarita.

Tonight we had pork chops and hominy with green salad on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had margaritas with dinner last night too. We had a nice cheese, salami, and olive board while Mr. Pixie cooked. We had picked up a premade potato salad (with mustard) while we were out, along with a cowboy cut ribeye over mixed greens. And as I thought, we didn't make to the fireworks. 

Tonight is a new recipe. Instant Pot mojo pork, and it's made into a bowl with black beans, rice, avocado, jalapenos, and pico de gallo. It sounds good.


----------



## GTX63

My son just told me that Taco Bell is now selling gas for 99 cents.
He almost had me....


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Well a change of plans. We aren't going to the party tonight. We will stay home and relax


So last night we cooked up some pork and sauerkraut (Store bought from a deli)


----------



## doozie

Turkey burgers, corn on the cob, and a salad.

Tomorrow is pork on a stick. It Appears to be a pork roast cut up and skewerd on sticks, on sale for the holidays.
I'll slow cook them and pop them on the grill with BBQ sauce tomorrow. Sides will be something from the freezer.


----------



## newfieannie

those baked beans sound really good. i'll definitely try them.

I haven't baked anything today. just too hot here to eat anyway. bowl fruit and water is all I had.


----------



## MO_cows

Went and picked up our hog from the processor today, so tonight we are having.......Swiss steak!. The pork is frozen solid but there was a big beautiful round steak in the case......


----------



## snowlady

This weekend is our community 4th of July celebration. So, one corn dog, fish fry, kettle corn and lots of water. Maybe a lemon shakeup


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night I pulled what I thought was a London broil roast from the freezer to put in the crock pot with pepperoncini. It's actually a marinated flank steak. LOL 

It's fine, I'll do the steak in the Sous Vide, and put a nice sear on each side with the grill. Mr. Pixie can eat the rest of the potato salad, I'll have mixed greens, and I think I'll saute mushrooms in garlic and white wine. Plus something...


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a new restaurant/bar that opened. It didn't go that smoothly but anytime a new places opens there are problems. I had a pastor, sauerkraut, thousand Island dressing on rye bread and FF. The espousa had a taco bowl meal but it looked more and tasted like chili.

We cancelled going to another new restaurant that opens tonight after last nights problems. So we are having leftovers of pork and sauerkraut


----------



## alida

It was too hot today to spend much time outside so I made some rhubarb/strawberry sauce for the freezer while enjoying my AC. I had some on plain greek yogurt for dinner tonight and it was perfect.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Cucumber sandwiches; sliced cucumbers with avocado, tomato, veggies, and hummus.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made sure I fished a roast out of the freezer last night. Today will be cooked in the crock pot with pepperoncini, tiny potatoes, a package of brown gravy. Supper is done at 9 am.


----------



## doozie

Salmon burgers, corn on the cob fixed up like elote, green beans.

I am giddy, instant pot has come out with an air fryer!
I forget the name, but it looks great, and I think Christmas in July is coming to my house.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Salmon burgers, corn on the cob fixed up like elote, green beans.
> 
> I am giddy, instant pot has come out with an air fryer!
> I forget the name, but it looks great, and I think Christmas in July is coming to my house.


I haven't bought an air fryer yet, I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## pixiedoodle

HEADED TO DD'S FOR COOK OUT TODAY. I AM TAKING DEVILED EGGS, CHILLED KRAUT SALAD & A FEW OTHER ITEMS. NO COOKING & PAPER PLATERS BUT BET THERE ARE STILL PLENTY OF KITCHEN THINGS TO BE WASHED & THAT SEEMS TO BE MY JOB..BETTER THAN COOKING OUT SIDE OVER A GRILL THO!


----------



## MO_cows

Saturday was our Independence Day get together. Too much food as usual. We had ribs, pulled pork, smoked chicken and hot dogs. With baked beans, pasta salad, Cole slaw, green salad, corn on cob and watermelon. Several desserts. Gave the margarita mixer another workout and shot off fireworks.

Yesterday, chicken enchi-lasagna with a corn blend on the side.

Tonight, hot dogs and baked beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a saute of Andouille sausage, shrimp, red onions, yellow squash and zucchini, and whatever other veggies I can fit in the pan. Cajun seasoning to top it all.


----------



## doozie

Pork in the pot, will come out like pulled pork, slathered with BBQ sauce and served on buns.
Portobellos marinated and grilled, and cheesy hash browns.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Making a pot of charro beans with tortillas, avocado, cotija, etc. 
We’ve gone not completely vegetarian but cut meat way back and I eat mostly fish when husband eats chicken and meat.


----------



## susieneddy

Sunday night dinner didn't happen at all. Last night I had Grande Nachos and the espousa had fried chicken with sweet potato fries


----------



## doozie

Boneless chicken breasts on the grill, a few extra for sandwiches or on top of a salad.
Leftover beans and hash browns for DH. I think I'll have a salad with mine.

The hotter it gets outside and the more we work in the yard the less interested I am in cooking or eating a big meal. We have a few convenience foods in the freezer and we just picked up some deli meats so I might use them over the next few days.


----------



## susieneddy

Today we went to a place on the beach. I had the Coconut Shrimp with a salad and the DW had Shrimp with garlic.

Dinner if we eat will be roasted veggies and sauteed greens


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie choose (cuz he's making supper) ginormous grilled pork chops, and grilled romaine hearts. I shall add another side of something.


----------



## MO_cows

We put a home raised hog in the freezer this weekend. So tonight we sampled a ham steak. With homegrown green beans out of the freezer and zucchini fritters. Got too many leftover hot dog buns so split some, stuck them in the toaster oven and made bread sticks.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm fixing a favorite meal tonight- shrimp, tomatoes, and feta cheese. I'll add a salad and supper is done.


----------



## snowlady

We had chicken tacos last night. I am shopping tonight after work so everyone is on his own. The night before was steak with peppercorn gravy, roasted broccoli and garlic bread.


----------



## pixiedoodle

COOKED A TURKEY BREAST THAT HAS BEEN IN THE FRZR ABOUT 3 YRS OR SO, TURNED OUT GREAT. YEST. I USED PART OF IT TO MAKE TURKEY & HOE MADE NOODLES & DH HAD HIS OVER MASHED POTATOES. LOOKS LIKE ENOUGH TURKEY FOR A FEW DAYS & THE REST WILL BE MADE INTO SOUP & SANDWICHES.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing hatch chile rubbed NY strip steaks in the Sous Vide, and then for a good sear on the grill. I'm trying a new salad recipe- it's green and yellow squash, onions, and radishes mixed with a bit of mayo, feta cheese, and dill. It sounds good.


----------



## snowlady

Kielbasa, diced potatoes, onion and red pepper. We call it Skillet Supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Italian sausage brats, a salad and some sauteed squash,onion,cabbage and peppers.

Tonight leftovers


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH HAD A T-BONE STEAK I PAN GRILLED WITH PEPPERS & ONIONS , CORN ON THE COB AND ALSO ICE CREAM WITH FRESH FRESH SLICED SUGARED PEACHES. TOMORROW , BACK TO REALITY....


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie


I just love how you refer to yours. 

Made sweet potato hummus, the same recipe posted under Online Line Recipe Book Gluten Free, and a large salad with lots of lettuce and baby kale, bell peppers, scallions, sweet corn, and a gluten free dressing.

The hummus recipe,
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sweet-potato-hummus


----------



## Irish Pixie

tiffanysgallery said:


> I just love how you refer to yours.
> 
> Made sweet potato hummus, the same recipe posted under Online Line Recipe Book Gluten Free, and a large salad with lots of lettuce and baby kale, bell peppers, scallions, sweet corn, and a gluten free dressing.
> 
> The hummus recipe,
> https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/sweet-potato-hummus


He thinks it's funny. 

The humus recipe sounds good.

Today we're grilling cedar plank salmon, romaine hearts with Asiago cheese and balsamic vinegar, and something. Dinner on the downstairs porch with cocktails.


----------



## doozie

Our dinner was cheddar brats with fried and cabbage and onions with some garlic powder for a little pizazz, fries for DH. 

Today I'm going out, so I'll see if anything looks good at the store for tonight, otherwise something from the freezer.


----------



## MO_cows

The other night when we sampled ham steak, there were 2 of those giants in there. So tonight, cooked the 2nd one on the grill. Drained a can of sliced pineapple and made a glaze with the juice by cooking it down with brown sugar, grated ginger, a few cloves and just a touch of soy sauce. Also grilled zucchini and the pineapple slices, opened a tub of cottage cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is pesto pizza day with fresh mozzarella.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill and asparagus, maybe mushrooms too.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we have some salmon croquet's, a salad and veggies. We have a few salmon croquets left over so that will be dinner.


----------



## pixiedoodle

doozie said:


> Our dinner was cheddar brats with fried and cabbage and onions with some garlic powder for a little pizazz, fries for DH.
> 
> Today I'm going out, so I'll see if anything looks good at the store for tonight, otherwise something from the freezer.


 THAT SOUNDS SOOOO GOOD! THINK I CAN MAKE THAT HERE TONITE. LOOKS LIKE I HAVE ALL THE STUFF REQUIRED ALTHO MAYBE NOT EXACT BUT CLOSE ENOUGH . YUM!


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was a mater stuffed with tuna salad. Tamped that down with a chunk of chocolate cake!


----------



## MO_cows

Steak on the grill. I had 4 beef tenderloins and then DS and DGS were here all day helping DH so I ran to the local store and bought them each a ribeye. With cucumber/tomato salad, cantaloupe and homegrown corn on the cob out of the freezer.


----------



## doozie

I'm brining a whole chicken, DH requested beer can chicken, I'm using the charcoal grill, (or maybe he is)
Cole slaw and onion rings on the side.


----------



## snowlady

We had our family picnic yesterday. Italian beef was the meat, the rest was potluck. Macaroni, beans, fruit, bacon wrapped smokies, pasta salad, veggie salads, cookies, pie, cake.....


----------



## susieneddy

We will be going to a new restaurant for dinner tonight. Hopefully everything will be running smooth. we have waited 2 weeks to go. Steak is on the menu I know that much


----------



## pixiedoodle

A PLETHERA OF LEFTOVERS FROM TURKEY BREAST TO TURKEY & NOODLES, ETC ETC ETC. TODAY IS A GOOD RE-HEAT & EAT IT DAY SINCE WE DUG PART OF THE POTATOES. WILL HAVE TO GET THOSE CLEANED UP AMONGST OTHER THINGS NEEDING TO BE TAKEN CARE OF & A FEW PRODUCE ITEMS TO BE HAD AT SPROUTS.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Stir fry veg, asparagus, heritage tomatoes, rice and quinoa. Fresh salmon for the meat eaters.


----------



## MO_cows

Made tater salad today. Dinner was a burger, tater salad and watermelon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I picked up dry rubbed garlic Parmesan center cut pork chops at Aldi yesterday. I'll do them in the sous vide and sear on the grill. I'm thinking whole mushrooms with garlic and white wine, and another veggie.


----------



## doozie

Our chicken turned out great yesterday, worth the extra steps and fiddling with the grill. Leftovers tonight.
I'll pull something from the freezer for the grill tomorrow, maybe a pork tenderloin.

We finished off some dill pickles yesterday and I used a little trick of cutting up a cucumber, and putting the slices in the leftover brine. We eat them within a few days, it's like getting a "free" jar.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Our chicken turned out great yesterday, worth the extra steps and fiddling with the grill. Leftovers tonight.
> I'll pull something from the freezer for the grill tomorrow, maybe a pork tenderloin.
> 
> We finished off some dill pickles yesterday and I used a little trick of cutting up a cucumber, and putting the slices in the leftover brine. We eat them within a few days, it's like getting a "free" jar.


We do that, and boiled eggs in pickle juice are good too.


----------



## susieneddy

Well it turn out to be steak for dinner. I had the Ribeye and the espousa had the Filet Mignon. The only side that came with each steak was mashed potatoes. We all ended up getting a salad but wishing for a baked potato. The steak I had was to thin as I like steaks to be thick. Next time it will be the Filet. Overall it was a good place to eat.


----------



## pixiedoodle

TONITE DH WILL HAVE THE LAST OF THE BAKED TURKEY WITH CABBAGE & CARROTS FROM THE GARDEN & SOME FRIED POTATOES , ALSO FROM OUR GARDEN. I'LL HVE TO PULL SOMETHING FROM THE FRZR FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS. I AM SURE THERE WILL E A FEW SURPRISES TO FIND IN THE FRZR. DH NEVER CARES WHAT IT IS AS LONG AS IT'S EDIBLE...EDIBLE , I CAN MANAGE. NEED TO FIX A BOX OF JELLO OR PUDDING..WHATEVER I CAN FIND IN THE CABINET. WILL DIG OUT SOMETHING FROM THE FRZR FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS AS WELL. I AM SURE THERE WILL BE A BONELESS PORCK CHOP ON THE TABLE SOMETIME THIS WEEK AS WELL.


----------



## MO_cows

Pineapple shrimp stir fry tonight over rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea, but I better come up with something soon if it's coming out of the freezer...

ETA: I asked Mr. Pixie and he said goulash. Sigh. Goulash it is.


----------



## doozie

We ended up having a pork tenderloin on the charcoal grill last night with asparagus and a baked potato.

I also cooked a meatloaf after the pork was done, so we'll have meatloaf sandwiches and leftover pork today. Air fried home made breaded mushrooms planned too.


----------



## MO_cows

I guess I'm a day late. Taco Wednesday.


----------



## alida

Cobb salad with poppy seed dressing followed by some just picked strawberries for dessert.


----------



## snowlady

Last night we had chicken breast with red pepper sauce and rice. Tonight was frozen pizza, ugh. They are nice to have on hand but every time I think ugh. Tomorrow night I have pork, potatoes and green beans planned.


----------



## Irish Pixie

New Yawk pizza with the grands.  It's excellent pizza too, and they have a special every Thursday 2 large plains for $20. Of course they also have insanely good garlic parmesan wings and knots. Diet blown!


----------



## pixiedoodle

SLOPPY JOES, SALAD, FRESH SLICED PEACHES & WALNUT BROWNIES WHICH ARE IN THE OVEN BAKING RIGHT NOW.


----------



## MO_cows

Farm to table tonight at our house. Homegrown pork chops, corn and zucchini.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for 2 tonight, just me and dad. Salmon, green salad and potatoes.


----------



## doozie

Some frozen pre made breaded chicken cordon bleu, a stir fry of veggies, and some fries for DH tonight.

Tomorrow is a pork roast for pulled pork sandwiches, making it plain so it can be BBQ sauced or not. Maybe some Mac and cheese on the side, and steamed broccoli.

Spaghetti and meatballs some time this week too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was buttered chicken (Aldi boxed meal, Taste of India) over basmati rice. It is excellent, and I used boneless, skinless thighs.

Tonight is pork chops brined in citrus done in the Sous Vide and seared on the grill, over a mixed grain with veggies, and I'll saute red onion, yellow squash, and zucchini.


----------



## MO_cows

Just 2 for breakfast, me n dad again. We had french toast n bacon.

Tonight, dinner for 4 again. Bone in chicken breast, brined and grilled. With a "BLT" macaroni salad and green beans.


----------



## snowlady

It’s been a hit n run weekend. I’m embarrassed to post our meals. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

Lamb leg steak in the SV, then seared on the grill. I'll have mine over mixed greens, I'll nuke so tiny tators for Mr. Pixie, plus veggies.


----------



## Micheal

Lunch is now being prepared by GGD (age 9) the menu is Campbell's Pork & beans with sliced up hot dogs and a side of french fires..... She brought the P&Beans, I got to supply the dogs and fries.
Dinner is going to be an EBA pizza or two..... she already informed me that's what she wants soooo....


----------



## doozie

A bunch of Hard boiled eggs, the easiest breakfast or snack.
Pulled pork tacos for lunch, I watched someone put thousand island dressing on theirs online, and now I'm curious.
No idea what I'm having for dinner, maybe scalloped potatoes and ham.


----------



## MO_cows

Had to do some running after work, so just burgers Tonite. With leftover Mac salad and some tomatoes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Our grocery store had Instant Pots in sale for 50% off, and I had a moment of weakness.


----------



## alida

It's going to be scrambled eggs and mushrooms on toast for dinner tonight OR the last of the bean salad I brought to our family reunion this past Saturday.


----------



## MO_cows

Brined some pork steaks in a sweet tea brine and grilled them. They needed more time in the brine, not tender enough but had good flavor. With grilled zucchini, cottage cheese and tomatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a new Thai noodle recipe I found on Facebook. Fingers crossed, some are good and some are not so good.


----------



## Evons hubby

I've had bread n gravy the last couple of nights. Ran out of bread yesterday so tonite it's biscuits n gravy.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight ham steak, baked sweet potato, and home made coleslaw.... 
Used the first cabbage out of the garden. I always cut one or two early only because this way the stem/leaves will grow an additional 2 or 3 smaller heads. (double cropping)


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to try a new Thai noodle recipe I found on Facebook. Fingers crossed, some are good and some are not so good.


This one is good. I could eat the sauce on an old flip flop, but I'll use pad Thai noodles next time rather than ramen.


----------



## Harper White

I have Dexter Russell DDS-12PCP at home and consider it the most handy. I tried many sharpening systems, but no one succeeded as much as this one. https://mcdonaldpaper.com/ store has many in stock, if being ordered by the commercial outlets.
My last beef stroganoff was perfect.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I don't care if the oven heats up the house (it's only supposed to be 80) I'm making bacon wrapped pork butt over savoy cabbage with dried cranberries. I'm craving it.


----------



## doozie

Odds and ends that past few days.
My son is coming for a visit, I'll be cooking by the request next week.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was cream of mushroom beef stew done in the crockpot...... Right now, I'm making a pasta salad for tomorrow and maybe the next day - humidity will be on the rise and I'm not wanting to heat up the house.....  or cook at 5am..


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a large roast to put in the crock pot. I just don't know what else to put in there... I'm thinking tiny tators, chunks of onions and mushrooms. That could change tho.


----------



## Micheal

Wasn't as hot as I thought it would be. So used the oven and the evening meal was stuffed peppers with cooked carrots as a side. The garden is s-l-o-w-l-y producing.......


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a sirloin Patty aka hamburger steak. With homegrown zucchini breaded and friend and more cottage cheese and tomatoes. Made the mistake of buying a "barrel" of cottage cheese at Sam's.

Tonight, fend for yourself sandwiches. But hey I did stop on the way home and buy chips and dip to go with them.


----------



## doozie

Beef tenderloin is on sale here, picked up a trimmed piece, cut thin and cooked on the grill for sandwiches on thick flour tortillas. DH made his into steak tacos, son and I had ours with steak sauce, grilled onions and mushrooms. 
We will get a few meals out of it, steaks have been cut and maybe something else with the meat cut paper thin over rice.

Tonight is brined beer can chicken on the grill, loaded baked potatoes and steamed broccoli.
Celebrating sons birthday with an ice cream cake for dessert.​


----------



## pixiedoodle

PN BUTTER BROWNIE.... THEN A BOWL OF CHERRIOS FOR EVENING MEAL. LONG DAY WITH YARD WORK, BAKING & THEN COMPANY & GAVE MY DD'S 89 YO MIL A CUTE SHORT HAIRCUT. SHE LOVED IT & SO DID I.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is making the entire dinner because he sprayed me with a hose while I was cleaning HIS car. What I said WAS funny,  Cedar plank salmon, potatoes, onions, and butter grilled in foil packets, and salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Grrrr. Stupid autocorrect. It says I cooked a friend in my last post. That was fried, not friend!

Tonight, intended to throw some bone in chicken breast on the grill but they didn't thaw out in time for brine soak so I stewed it. With celery, onion, peas, carrots. Thickened up the broth for gravy and put it over bread a la open face sandwich.


----------



## alida

I made some sushi rolls with crab and avocado and some with cucumber and carrot. There's enough for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Kept it simple. . .a pint of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food.


----------



## Evons hubby

I put on a pot of chile tonite. That should keep me going several days.


----------



## doozie

Chicken quesadillas from last nights meal for lunch with a salad.

I'm thinking Brats with the works for dinner, a side of zucchini, and some Mac and cheese.


----------



## Micheal

Well, last night we had half the pasta salad I made Thursday. Tossed in a can of tuna and served on lettuce - not bad if I do say so my self.......
Tonight will be adding black olives, pepperoni, and maybe some sweet peppers to finish up the pasta salad.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

We picked up poke rice bowls, ahi tuna for me and shrimp for Mr. Pixie. Dessert will all the candy/snacks that look good at Dollar General on the way to the drive-in.


----------



## alida

I'm having bbq duck from my local chinese bbq shop, and a container of their stir fried greens,which have some bitter ones in the mix. The bitterness cuts some of the richness of the duck.


----------



## doozie

Home made chicken salad sandwiches for lunch.
JAmbalaya for dinner, it's going to be heavy on the shrimp, with chicken and smoked sausage in the mix.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight, hamburgers with lettuce and tomato on a Kaiser roll with a fresh out of the garden, cuke salad......


----------



## MO_cows

Tis the season. Gardens are producing and several people gave us veggies. Made a batch of pickles tonight and let everyone make themselves a sandwich for dinner.

Tried a new recipe for Key Lime pie thus weekend, it was good. Still working my way through a case of limes my mom brought. Got a quart of lime juice in the freezer for when the Margarita urge strikes again. Still 3 bags of limes to go.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Baked potato topped with skinless, boneless, chicken breast pieces and chives.
Added a child's size Wendy's frosty to the order.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Shrimp, tomatoes, and feta. I'll put mine over mixed greens and Mr. Pixie's over pasta.


----------



## pixiedoodle

STRIP STEAK WITH BAKED POTATO , SALAD. WATERMELON. PEANUTBUTTER BROWNIES


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Pork chop, mashed taters, beets, iced tea.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SHAKE & BAKE CKN. THIGH & LEG, SMALL SALAD, BOILED TINY POTATOES FROM THE GARDEN & BROWNIES FOR SOMETHING SWEET.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr Pixie is working days, and I’m watching the grands, so I asked him to grab something on the way home fro work. So it’s a surprise.


----------



## doozie

Last night was a meatloaf on the charcoal grill.
Tonight was ribs on a stick and another tiny pork roast made into sandwiches,finished off with BBQ sauce in the airfryer to give it a glaze.
Tomorrow is small steaks on the gas grill.
Next day is lamb burgers in Pita bread.
All had/will have lots of sides, mostly veggies.
Son and his dad are by the fire pit laughing it up, so nice to hear it,I have no idea what is so funny.
Maybe some fire roasted hot dogs tonight depending on how long they stay out there.


----------



## MO_cows

Leftover pork roast, cooked potatoes and carrots to go with.

Tis the season, canning season that is. 4 quarts, 4 pints of dill spears done tonight. Soon there will be enough tomatoes to start salsa production. Some of the grands planted 3 kinds of chiles for me.


----------



## happy hermits

today is my daughters birthday so it was chicken parm,garlic bread and the best dump cake I ever made. The dump cake was strawberry rhubarb .


----------



## Micheal

Had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy for the wife, and beet greens for yesterday's evening meal.
Lunch for today meatloaf sandwiches. 
The evening meal tonight ???? wish I knew...


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken fajitas Tonite.


----------



## snowlady

Burgers and fresh sweet corn.


----------



## Micheal

Golly, boy-oh-boy I'm set for two or three days of meals.... That is unless the family hears that I made them... Then....
Spent yesterday afternoon making a roaster full of Holubtsi; stuffed cabbage rolls for those that don't know..


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making citrus brined pork chops in the Sous Vide, and then seared on the grill. I'll make potatoes for Mr. Pixie, and have mine over mixed greens. And add another veggie side.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we had ground lamb seasoned with all sorts of things, I was just going to do burgers, but found a recipe that you cook a thin layer of raw meat stuffed into Pita bread on the grill. It worked out fantastic, (kind of steamed the meat I guess) and the homemade tzataki sauce turned out too, its a do again here, maybe with lean ground beef next time. Oh yum! 

Tonight is Another brined whole chicken on the charcoal grill, air fryer fries, and homemade cream of asparagus soup.

Tomorrow is a pasta of some sort, son is hoping for lasagna, I think I can/have everything needed to make it. Kid is lucky I'm willing to heat up the house for him...I suppose I could try to make it on the grill though, maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Micheal

Well, yesterday DD and GGD were up and what they didn't eat of the Holubtsi they took home with them... Which really a good idea as you can only eat some much of a good thing.....

Today lunch will be grilled ham & cheese (special request) and right at the moment I'm thinking Bologna (ring baloney) stew for the evening meal......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hot pork sausage crack in a bowl, aka egg roll in a bowl. It's been a couple weeks and I'm going through withdrawal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Rice noodles, stir fried veg, pepper tofu.


----------



## GTX63

I'll be driving our youngest son up north next week. He stayed with us for the last couple of weeks, but has been at grandmas most of the summer, who is close to the university he will be attending. 

So, this afternoon we will be throwing a half dozen "thick as a phone book" mesquite marinated rib eyes on the grill, with Dr. Pepper baked beans, baked potatoes, southern style green beans, home made yeast rolls, pitchers of iced tea and sweet potato pie.

The smell of a smokey grill is one of the great aromatherapies of summer.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, strip steaks and homegrown zucchini on the grill. With baked potatoes and strawberries with angel food cake for dessert.

Breakfast, homegrown sausage with pancakes and cantaloupe.

Dinner tonight, spaghetti n meatballs with green salad.


----------



## Evons hubby

We had the kids over this evening and my Yvonne put together some bacon wrapped shrimp and steaks on the grill. A side of green beans and some mac n cheese.... Yum!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking a seasoned pork loin in the SV and then seared on the grill. Mr. Pixie's beloved tator tots, and something.


----------



## MO_cows

Marinated chicken breast in good old Italian dressing and grilled them. With green salad, cottage cheese and cantaloupe.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sprouted grain pizza flat, pizza sauce, roasted peppers, diced onions, garlic pepper tofu, and cashew cheeze. OMG. HEAVENLY.


----------



## Micheal

Alice, the pizza sounded great till I got to the "tofu" ...... Sorry ain't had tofu that tasted good yet; no matter how it was prepared..... Guess it has to do with past experiences. 

Out for lunch today - Denny's with 20% off coupon...
Evening meal????


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Alice, the pizza sounded great till I got to the "tofu" ...... Sorry ain't had tofu that tasted good yet; no matter how it was prepared..... Guess it has to do with past experiences.
> 
> Out for lunch today - Denny's with 20% off coupon...
> Evening meal????


Maybe Alice used grass fed tofu, I've heard it's better. I've never tried her sprouted grain crust either, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## MO_cows

Made tuna salad. I had mine over homegrown tomatoes, no bread. Cool and refreshing.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne made a batch of sgetti with our home made sauce, and "farmer John" cheese sprinkled liberally over the top. Yummy stuff right there.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is grilled Italian sausage served on garlic bread rolls with red sauce, zucchini on the side.
Also making some beef steak goulash in the crock pot today for tomorrow, will be served over noodles, maybe cauliflower as a side.


----------



## susieneddy

We are back. Our daughter and 2 of her friends visited us for a week. It was a very busy week for sure. After they left we need a few days to relax.
Dinner last night was at the Bullpen restaurant and bar. We both had the 1/2 rack of baby back ribs. I had mine with slaw and fries and she had it with fries and a salad. We also had a pitcher of margaritas. Dinner was excellent. Tonight it will be a meatloaf and Idaho baked potatoes. The Idaho potatoes are a real treat down here.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon patties with homegrown tomatoes and beans n greens for sides. Beans n greens is better than it might sound. Red bell pepper and onion sweated down, then add fresh spinach to wilt down and stir in drained cannelloni beans at the last.


----------



## Micheal

Last night Spanish Rice and Bisquick biscuits for the evening meal. 
Tonight, London Broil, mashed potatoes, and beet greens.....
Seems strange to know so early in the day to know whats going to be for tonight....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a seasoned pork loin in the sous vide, then a good sear on the grill. Mixed greens for me, rice for Mr. Pixie, and some type of veggies.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight will be leftover meatloaf, baked potatoes and broccoli


----------



## alida

lets see..I just came from a farmers market and it looks like I'll be having fresh corn on the cob, green beans,and the first ripe tomato for dinner, with fresh peaches for dessert. I might cook up a bit of salmon for protein.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> lets see..I just came from a farmers market and it looks like I'll be having fresh corn on the cob, green beans,and the first ripe tomato for dinner, with fresh peaches for dessert. I might cook up a bit of salmon for protein.


We haven't had corn on the cob yet, maybe tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## MO_cows

Taco salad tonight. Homegrown tomatoes and jalapenos.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> We haven't had corn on the cob yet, maybe tomorrow or Sunday.


I try to eat fresh corn often when it's in season. The corn I had for dinner was very fresh and so good. I didn't both making salmon and just enjoyed the vegetables.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm planning to pick up some sweet corn for canning tommorow at the farmers market. Durn ***** beat me to every ear the last two years I raised it so now I try to support the local farmer that brings it to the market. I also pick up other goodies while I'm there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Brown rice. Stir fried veg with lemon garlic sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new side recipe, caprese zucchini casserole, and Mr. Pixie is grilling lamb steaks. The question is: will he insist on tator tots? Only time will tell...


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday I finally picked enough cukes to do a quart jar of fresh dill pickles..... Don't really know what's going to be eaten later, but I'm sure slightly dill pickles will be part of the meal.


----------



## doozie

Gyros from a box kit for lunch. 
Fish on the grill in a pan and seasoned with garlic or lemon butter and some sort of veg stir fry for dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I try to eat fresh corn often when it's in season. The corn I had for dinner was very fresh and so good. I didn't both making salmon and just enjoyed the vegetables.


We had corn tonight, and we'll have it again tomorrow. So stinkin' good.


----------



## Micheal

Well, the dill pickles just aren't "dill" enough....
Evening meal - ham steaks, coleslaw (cabbage & carrots fresh out of the garden), and pickled beets (also garden fresh)....
Like this time of year when the garden is producing. Now if only the tomatoes would start to turning ripe; corn is at least 2 weeks away....


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we went out for dinner to a restaurant/bar in the next town. Good food, very well priced. Dinner for 3 with a couple rounds of beer was only $45. Then we stayed for some pool.

For tonight, got some pork chops thawing. Probably grill them with the foil pouch of taters, sweet peppers and onions. Green salad to round it off.


----------



## Evons hubby

We had some very tasty ribeye steaks last night grilled to perfection (hot, juicy, pink in the middle) with mashed taters n gravy and green beans. To insure a good healthy diet supper also included a lovely tossed salad.


----------



## Evons hubby

susieneddy said:


> We are back. Our daughter and 2 of her friends visited us for a week. It was a very busy week for sure. After they left we need a few days to relax.
> Dinner last night was at the Bullpen restaurant and bar. We both had the 1/2 rack of baby back ribs. I had mine with slaw and fries and she had it with fries and a salad. We also had a pitcher of margaritas. Dinner was excellent. Tonight it will be a meatloaf and Idaho baked potatoes. The Idaho potatoes are a real treat down here.


Idaho potatoes are a real treat anywhere!


----------



## happy hermits

We are having barbecued chicken, macaroni rabbit salad ,deviled eggs ,and beans, and watermelon or ice cream sandwich cake for dessert.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef stew, biscuits, apple crisp, coffee.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was rice n peas, garden salad, with ice cream n coffee for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a pizza night.... just didn't feel like cookin'....


----------



## doozie

Stopped in the "big" city by the airport and picked up some spices. Tonight is honey hickory rub on some grilled chicken breasts, sounded interesting.
We also picked up some super sweet corn from a roadside stand, so good, we bought too much, I might try to freeze some.
We got some really good hearty rolls that no store carries or makes by us, so we'll be eating lots of things on them for the next few days.


----------



## GTX63

Mesquite grilled pork chops, baked texas wedge fries brushed with garlic, pepper and oil, pickled asparagus and fried peach pie.
Some Dickles whiskey on ice to help the stomach settle.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went over to a friends house for some pool time then has dinner of spaghetti with meatballs and Italian sausage with a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday we stopped at a local BBQ place while the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater was having spa time (shampoo, haircut, pedicure). The special was a brisket burnt ends sandwich and it was excellent. This place uses a dry rub and smokes everything to perfection and you there are different types of BBQ sauces on the table. My fav was a bold and spicy Texas sauce, I didn't like the mustardy North Carolina at all. 

Tonight I'm doing a sheet pan of chicken breast coated with plain yogurt, garlic, and Parmesan cheese, and mushrooms with garlic and capers. Plus something... probably rice for Mr. Pixie and greens for me.


----------



## doozie

Tacos, and no idea what else.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Fifteen bean soup.


----------



## Oregon1986

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Fifteen bean soup.


bet you stayed nice and toasty last night


----------



## Oregon1986

We went out for Chinese and I tried a new spicy chicken dish,it was really good. Saved half of it for breakfast this morning too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Irish Pixie said:


> I didn't like the *mustardy* North Carolina at all.


Real NC BBQ sauce has no mustard.
It's vinegar based.



> *Lexington Dip North Carolina Hill Country BBQ Sauce Recipe*
> https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/barbecue-sauce-recipes/lexington-dip-bbq-sauce
> In Lexington North Carolina the barbecue sauce recipe is mostly vinegar with just a touch of ketchup and hot pepper.





> Eastern NC BBQ Sauce:
> ½ cup white vinegar
> ½ cup cider vinegar
> ½ tablespoon sugar
> ½ tablespoon red pepper flakes (crushed)
> ½ tablespoon tabasco sauce
> to taste salt (and freshly cracked black pepper)


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, chicken burritos smothered in gravy/sauce made from the cooking liquid. Chicken, chiles, onion, garlic, what's not to love. With corn on the cob and green salad.

Tonight, a sirloin patty aka hamburger steak. With cottage cheese, beets, and trying out the kosher dill spears I made last week.


----------



## alida

corn on the cob,with chili and lime juice instead of butter, and more tomatos from my balcony garden with a pinch of salt. My two cherry tomato plants are producing 5-6 ripe fruits a day each now and they are so so good warm from the vine.


----------



## light rain

alida said:


> corn on the cob,with chili and lime juice instead of butter, and more tomatos from my balcony garden with a pinch of salt. My two cherry tomato plants are producing 5-6 ripe fruits a day each now and they are so so good warm from the vine.


Red or yellow? We're getting Sun Sugar everyday. So good but I'm gonna fill up a sprayer with water and epsom salts to keep it going near the ground for the next mo. or so. Lots of mold in the air right now... Hope it works.


----------



## alida

light rain said:


> Red or yellow? We're getting Sun Sugar everyday. So good but I'm gonna fill up a sprayer with water and epsom salts to keep it going near the ground for the next mo. or so. Lots of mold in the air right now... Hope it works.


The cherry tomatos are striped orange/yellow - called "sunrise bumblebee". They grow very well on my north/west facing balcony. I get a lot of light since the balcony sides are glass and I don't have a balcony overhead. Your comment about water and epsom salts is interesting - I've noticed leaves yellowing rapidly on my plants and my next door neighbours garden is getting fuzzy mold according to him. I may mention your epsom salts mixture to him.


----------



## light rain

alida said:


> The cherry tomatos are striped orange/yellow - called "sunrise bumblebee". They grow very well on my north/west facing balcony. I get a lot of light since the balcony sides are glass and I don't have a balcony overhead. Your comment about water and epsom salts is interesting - I've noticed leaves yellowing rapidly on my plants and my next door neighbours garden is getting fuzzy mold according to him. I may mention your epsom salts mixture to him.


The bottom leaves subject to splash back on ours are turning yellow. No gurantee it'll work but I'm hoping... Gonna use on squash plants getting downy mildew also...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can't think of anything to make, so I'll Mr. Pixie will be very happy with goulash.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill, toppings galore,more corn on the cob, maybe coleslaw if I get to making some.


----------



## Micheal

Gotta go shopping - special request - Shrimp Creole for tonight.... no shrimp or green peppers.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had brats with cole slaw. Tonight no idea yet


----------



## susieneddy

Well it ended up being brats again with green beans and baked potatoes last night.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef sandwiches with green peppers, a bit of pasta to use up some marinara sauce. Corn on the cob again ( today DH asks how many more ears are there ? LOL, but we're not sick of eating it yet)


----------



## Micheal

Tonight is going to be a catch-as-catch-can night..... Wife's not hungry and hasn't any idea on what she may want to eat..
Sadly neither do I......


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck breast, gazpacho salad, grilled romaine, and... tator tots.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Vegan layered Mexican casserole.

https://www.food.com/recipe/mexican-layered-casserole-vegan-3-5-points-351495


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a simple dinner of grilled cheese sandwiches and a new cucumber salad.

Tonight, a one dish wonder I labeled Meatball Delight. Homemade meatballs out of the freezer with zucchini, onions, mushrooms, rotini and sauce.


----------



## snowlady

Last night we had baked zucchini fries and burgers with onion jam. Tonight supper wasn’t til late so it was ham sandwiches and chips.


----------



## Micheal

Last night's catch-as-catch-can night was the wife, about 8pm, having a tomato/cuke salad with cottage cheese and me, bout 9pm, having a hotdog sandwich....
Tonight? Well I did take ground beef out of the freezer.....


----------



## GTX63

MO_cows said:


> Last night, a simple dinner of grilled cheese sandwiches and a new cucumber salad.


Grilled cheese should be a weekly staple. God intended it that way.

We had grilled chicken with steamed broccoli and rice.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went out for dinner. We both had the Santa Fe salad. It was a huge salad but we both devoured it


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Last night, a simple dinner of grilled cheese sandwiches and a new cucumber salad.
> 
> Tonight, a one dish wonder I labeled Meatball Delight. Homemade meatballs out of the freezer with zucchini, onions, mushrooms, rotini and sauce.


I love grilled cheese. My treat is monterey jack cheese (several slices) on seedtastic bread. So stinkin' good. 

Mr. Pixie is working 3rd shift tonight so we're grilling NY strip steaks, and I'll add something to that, probably tots.


----------



## doozie

That grilled cheese sounds good, DH just mentioned he wanted one soon and with tomato, they are in the garden just now.

Today we had Mediterranean? style ground beef kebabs for lunch, I'm using some new to us and some seldom used spices to change things up around here.

Tonight is homemade KFC chicken bowls, an ingredient is corn, and the last of my weekend haul.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight, mini meatloafs, baked potatoes, and yellow bush beans... First yellow wax beans from the garden...


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon with cucumber salad, cottage cheese and tomatoes. The cucumber salad was perfect with the fish, it had dill in it.

Tomorrow is No Cook Friday. We talked about going to the Mexican place but if we do, this time we won't make the mistake of ordering a whole pitcher of margaritas because it's cheaper with just 2 of us drinking them. Last time me and DSIL just about killed ourselves finishing a pitcher after a big meal.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has an unexpected day off. To celebrate we're making spaghetti, meatballs, fresh hot Italian sausage, and a salad.


----------



## doozie

Well, it's going to be a grilled cheese sandwich lunch for DH, Tuna melt for me.

Dinner is a leftover Italian beef for him, and an egg and pepper (green pepper slices cooked in the Italian beef juice) sandwich for me.
Maybe fries too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a fund raiser to help the elderly. They had some hors d'oeuvres to eat so we grazed on that. It was stuffed mushrooms, little sandwich's, olives and some empanada's with a curry sauce.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THRUSDAYS LEFTOVERS FROM EATING OUT IS TURKEY WITH GRAVY & I'LL NUKE A POTATO & SMALL SALAD WITH OUR OWN GAREN TOMATOES. DH WORKING LATE ON WEEK SO I'LL THROW IT TOGETHER WHEN HE GETS HOME. TRIP TO THE ORAL SURGEON FOR ME TODAY SO I;LL EAT SOMETHIG SORTA SOFT...


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was a beef roast, carrots, beet greens, and roasted potatoes. 
Just got done making pickled beets for tomorrow to go along with the roast beef sandwiches I'm thinking for lunch.......


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to La Terracita to eat dinner. I had the shrimp in a garlic sauce and the spouse had the chicken in the garlic sauce. Washed it all down with some margaritas. We left there and went to the Bull Pen for karaoke night. That was fun to listen to as we snacked on peanuts and drank some tequila on the rocks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Babysitting last night for grandkids. Cauliflower crust pizza.


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> Last night we went to La Terracita to eat dinner. I had the shrimp in a garlic sauce and the spouse had the chicken in the garlic sauce. Washed it all down with some margaritas. We left there and went to the Bull Pen for karaoke night. That was fun to listen to as we snacked on peanuts and drank some tequila on the rocks.


Sounds like fun and tasty but I would have had to walk home me thinks..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Salad - baby spinach, mixed greens, chopped green onions, chopped carrots, chopped orange bell pepper, chopped cabbage, chopped pecans, fresh cherries, chunks of roasted sweet potatoes seasoned with bbq rub, barley, and homemade salad dressing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The dressing


----------



## light rain

pixiedoodle said:


> THRUSDAYS LEFTOVERS FROM EATING OUT IS TURKEY WITH GRAVY & I'LL NUKE A POTATO & SMALL SALAD WITH OUR OWN GAREN TOMATOES. DH WORKING LATE ON WEEK SO I'LL THROW IT TOGETHER WHEN HE GETS HOME. TRIP TO THE ORAL SURGEON FOR ME TODAY SO I;LL EAT SOMETHIG SORTA SOFT...


How are you doing after the oral surgeon?

We have family coming into town soon and we're all getting together with friends. We would like to go out and eat but decided to do the cooking ourselves so we could control the sodium and fat. *I have to start making the menu and purchasing the ingredients SOON!

I know Sabra, mead and fresh grown tomatoes are gonna be on the menu but have to work out the rest...


----------



## light rain

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 78878
> 
> The dressing


We've got all the ingedients so I plan to make this in the next few days. Thanks!


----------



## doozie

Little steaks on the grill, sliced for sandwiches for lunch.
Dinner is frozen tempura chicken nuggets in the airfryer, odds and ends in the fridge on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Sounds like fun and tasty but I would have had to walk home me thinks..


We live close enough if we needed to walk home we could. Not a lot of traffic in our little town. Mostly sand roads to drive on.

Last night we were at a friends house for dinner. We had chicken breast with a pineapple habanero sauce, rice and a salad.
A lot of folks have Shaw boxes down here for watching TV (Canadians now what that is) unfortunately it is dying out. So I went over to help install a Fire Stick and add a bunch of new channels to it. Oh we did get to taste a Chocolate Tequila. That could be deadly as you don't taste the tequila. I thought it might be good in coffee.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Hatch chile rubbed steaks, first in the sous vide and then on the grill. I'm thinking rice and beans for Mr. Pixie, a mixed greens salad for me, and grilled zucchini for both of us.


----------



## alida

Today will be a roasted chicken dinner,and since I'll have the oven on I'll roast a couple sweet potatos and carrots too. Sides will be green peas,and some cherry tomatos from my balcony garden.


----------



## GTX63

I had a 6 hour trip for business yesterday and the High Queen is at her mothers for a week to help out.
So, I threw the dog a ham hock this morning and figured I might as well gnaw on one too. Maybe with a little apple juice.
Bachelor living and all...
I don't think he'll mind as long as I keep his inventory up.


----------



## light rain

GTX63 said:


> I had a 6 hour trip for business yesterday and the High Queen is at her mothers for a week to help out.
> So, I threw the dog a ham hock this morning and figured I might as well gnaw on one too. Maybe with a little apple juice.
> Bachelor living and all...
> I don't think he'll mind as long as I keep his inventory up.


Handsome pup!


----------



## GTX63

That is him telling me the Queen just pulled out onto the road so let's get into stuff!


----------



## doozie

Little steaks on the grill, cut for sandwiches again, just adding more veggies to the sandwiches tonight, deluxe!
Pizza from the freezer and a movie later in the evening if we are still hungry.

I'm going to make an impossible bisquick pie in the pressure cooker, or at least try to, no actual recipe, but I'm depending on a similar recipe for guidance. It's going to be an after dinner experiment.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Since the power was out for hours last night, we just ate out of the fridge. Tonight will be last night's menu.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a late dinner so we had a Caesar salad with shrimp.


----------



## doozie

Dinner was brats with kraut on fancy rolls, pan fried red potatoes and onion, with a side of green beans

Tomorrow is chili made with ground beef and steak. I asked DH what type of meat he wanted and he wants to try it with both, we'll see how it turns out.
Sour cream and tortilla chips along side.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I had a salad with bacon bits:


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had hamburgers and fries.


----------



## pixiedoodle

light rain said:


> How are you doing after the oral surgeon?
> 
> We have family coming into town soon and we're all getting together with friends. We would like to go out and eat but decided to do the cooking ourselves so we could control the sodium and fat. *I have to start making the menu and purchasing the ingredients SOON!
> 
> I know Sabra, mead and fresh grown tomatoes are gonna be on the menu but have to work out the rest...


----------



## pixiedoodle

light rain said:


> How are you doing after the oral surgeon?
> 
> We have family coming into town soon and we're all getting together with friends. We would like to go out and eat but decided to do the cooking ourselves so we could control the sodium and fat. *I have to start making the menu and purchasing the ingredients SOON!
> 
> I know Sabra, mead and fresh grown tomatoes are gonna be on the menu but have to work out the rest...


DID OK. GOT A LOT OF CLEANING SCRAPING & PRODING BUT OVERALL IT WASN'T THE WORST ENCOUNTER..ACTUALLY IT WASN'T TOO BAD. WENT TO DENTIS TODAY & GOT FILLINGS & GO BACK IN A FEW WKS FOR 2 MORE ON /AROUND 1 VERY OLD BRIDGE ETC. ONE I HAVE HAD FOR 60 YRS...IT IS SOLID GOLD WITH ENAMEL ON THE FRONT OF THEM. GOT 4 GOLD BRIDGES WHEN I WAS 15..THIS THE THE LAST ONE LEFT & ALL OTHERS HAVE BEEN REPLACED. ALL 4 WHICH WAS 17 TEETH COST $1400 BACK IN 1961..SOLID GOLD WITH ENAMEL FRONTS...CAN YOU IMAGINE THEY WOULD LAST SO LONG? I CANNOT IMAGINE WHAT THEY WOULD COST TODAY MADE OF GOLD & ENAMEL. THAT DENTIST JUST PASSED AWAY A FEW MONTHS AGO. HE WAS SO PROUD THAT HIS WORKMANSHIP LASTED SO LONG.


----------



## light rain

pixiedoodle said:


> DID OK. GOT A LOT OF CLEANING SCRAPING & PRODING BUT OVERALL IT WASN'T THE WORST ENCOUNTER..ACTUALLY IT WASN'T TOO BAD. WENT TO DENTIS TODAY & GOT FILLINGS & GO BACK IN A FEW WKS FOR 2 MORE ON /AROUND 1 VERY OLD BRIDGE ETC. ONE I HAVE HAD FOR 60 YRS...IT IS SOLID GOLD WITH ENAMEL ON THE FRONT OF THEM. GOT 4 GOLD BRIDGES WHEN I WAS 15..THIS THE THE LAST ONE LEFT & ALL OTHERS HAVE BEEN REPLACED. ALL 4 WHICH WAS 17 TEETH COST $1400 BACK IN 1961..SOLID GOLD WITH ENAMEL FRONTS...CAN YOU IMAGINE THEY WOULD LAST SO LONG? I CANNOT IMAGINE WHAT THEY WOULD COST TODAY MADE OF GOLD & ENAMEL. THAT DENTIST JUST PASSED AWAY A FEW MONTHS AGO. HE WAS SO PROUD THAT HIS WORKMANSHIP LASTED SO LONG.


Make sure you get your gold back!
Glad you're doing well!


----------



## happy hermits

Tonight we had chicken cordon blue with green beans with wild mushrooms and potatoes and onions packets all cooked on the grill.


----------



## doozie

Something new to us tonight. Mr.Food pesto pork medallions, I might even try to make the pesto from scratch.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went out to eat. We both had the ribs but different sides.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, Mr. Food I liked the original, but since he's passed I'm not into the guy who took over... he hardly says "ooh, it's so good".

Last night steak, fries, and pickled beets.
Tuna salad for lunch today - leastwise that's what I've made. 
Evening meal??? Wish I knew.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm

susieneddy said:


> We both had the ribs *but different sides*.


So you had a left rib and your partner had a right rib?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Salisbury steaks for dinner tonight. I'm not sure of the sides yet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

One of my newest "favorite" meals has become Cauliflower Ziti which is pretty much a lasagna recipe that replaces the noodles with cauliflower florets.
There are lots of recipes online
This one is pretty close, but we haven't used the spinach.


----------



## pixiedoodle

YES GOT ALL MY GOLD BACK BUT THE ONE I STILL HAE IN MY MOUTH. HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS WORTH OR WHEE TO TAKE IT. ALSO HAVE A BUNCH OF GOLD RING.


----------



## alida

I have quite a few bits and pieces of vegetables to use up so it's going to be a pork stirfry dinner here, with a grilled peach for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had shrimp creole with a side salad


----------



## LT2108

Last night was take out.....Mr. Hero (Had to eat on the fly)


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was hamburgers, fries, yellow wax beans, and a cuke/tomato/red onion salad...... Wife thought the onions cooked with the burgers was a little much.... But hey I thought they were good!


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Tonight was hamburgers, fries, yellow wax beans, and a cuke/tomato/red onion salad...... Wife thought the onions cooked with the burgers was a little much.... But hey I thought they were good!


All real burgers have the onions cooked in them. Along with the garlic, mustard, pepper and other things to kick the flavor up.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is steaks on the grill, baked potatoes, and some leftover chili that was hiding out in the bottom of the fridge.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Mississippi chicken in the crock pot. It's a recipe I saw on Facebook book, but the last one (Salisbury steak) was delicious.


----------



## doozie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making Mississippi chicken in the crock pot. It's a recipe I saw on Facebook book, but the last one (Salisbury steak) was delicious.


Ive never heard of Mississippi chicken, I looked up a recipe. I'd have never thought to use pepperocini with chicken, sounds good though.
Let us know what you thought of it!


----------



## doozie

Going out to get more corn from the roadside stand today. That's my only plan for food for the day, we'll have something easy from the freezer for dinner I guess.


----------



## susieneddy

Thursday night we went to the Bullpen to celebrate a friends Birthday. We split and order of chicken wings and onions rings. Friday night was leftovers from Wed. Tonight we are having friends over. One is vegan so we are coming up with a meal to eat tonight. Of course after we go shopping he tells us he goes off his vegan routine once a week well tonight you are getting a vegan meal


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Ive never heard of Mississippi chicken, I looked up a recipe. I'd have never thought to use pepperocini with chicken, sounds good though.
> Let us know what you thought of it!


This recipe was from 12 Tomatoes https://12tomatoes.com/slow-cooker-mississippi-chicken/ and I should have realized how salty it would be. Aside from the saltiness, it was tasty. I put it over gemelli pasta. I make beef roast with pepperoncini quite often. 

If I do it again, I'll make my own gravy but leave the rest the same. 

The Salisbury steak was excellent: https://12tomatoes.com/salisbury-steak-skillet/


----------



## doozie

Irish Pixie said:


> This recipe was from 12 Tomatoes https://12tomatoes.com/slow-cooker-mississippi-chicken/ and I should have realized how salty it would be. Aside from the saltiness, it was tasty. I put it over gemelli pasta. I make beef roast with pepperoncini quite often.
> 
> If I do it again, I'll make my own gravy but leave the rest the same.
> 
> The Salisbury steak was excellent: https://12tomatoes.com/salisbury-steak-skillet/


Both recipes look great, and I pretty much have all the ingredients for both!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The temps are going to be cool today so I'm going to make bacon wrapped pork with savoy cabbage and dried cranberries. I love this stuff.


----------



## alida

I went grocery shopping yesterday when I was hungry. Today I'm trying to figure out what to do with everything I bought. For now I do know that fresh corn and green beans are going to be part of the menu. And many many peaches.


----------



## susieneddy

well last nights vegan meal was interesting. We had farro with toasted almond, onions, garlic and vegetable broth. Zucchini noodles in a Asian style dressing. Kale,spinach,arugula salad with portabella mushrooms,beets,avocado with a EVOO, lemon juice and garlic dressing. Butternut squash soup. We had a fruit salad for dessert


----------



## happy hermits

We are going to my sons and his girl friends to watch Dumbo dvd we are having chilli and johnnycake


----------



## Micheal

Last night, the wife went to one of her group's picnic. I managed to sneak a couple of ears of, out of the garden, sweet corn... the corn and a grilled ham & cheese sandwich; uhmmmm. 
The wife got muffed seeing I had corn from the garden and didn't share. To that I remained silent.....


----------



## doozie

Last night I made cinnamon raisin bannock bread on the coals from the firepit, first try, turned out OK.

DH is making lunch, BBQ grilled turkey burgers with Swiss cheese and sautéed mushrooms, also leftover Spanish rice.

Dinner is another round of homemade KFC bowls.


----------



## lastfling

Irish Pixie said:


> Yesterday we stopped at a local BBQ place while the 5 lb guard dog that wears a sweater was having spa time (shampoo, haircut, pedicure). The special was a brisket burnt ends sandwich and it was excellent. This place uses a dry rub and smokes everything to perfection and you there are different types of BBQ sauces on the table. My fav was a bold and spicy Texas sauce, I didn't like the mustardy North Carolina at all.
> 
> Tonight I'm doing a sheet pan of chicken breast coated with plain yogurt, garlic, and Parmesan cheese, and mushrooms with garlic and capers. Plus something... probably rice for Mr. Pixie and greens for me.


North Carolina doesn’t have a mustard base BBQ sauce - vinegar or tomato base only . You must be confusing us with our neighbors to the south.


----------



## Micheal

Well, I made sure "we" had CORN fresh out of the garden for tonight.....
She had a hamburger, cuke/tomato salad and CORN...... Me, just had a hamburger with lettuce and tomato and of course CORN....


----------



## Illinois Sucks

Made lasagna on the grill today.


----------



## alida

I ended up having fresh corn on the cob,with lime and chili powder instead of butter, and fresh green beans with toasted almond slivers. Protein was some leftover pork roast. I made a crisp with some of the beautiful peaches and plums I bought yesterday,adding a handful of strawberries that needed to be finished.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a garlicky shrimp and spinach dish. It's one pan, very easy, and delicious. Plus I have spinach I need to use up.


----------



## doozie

This morning we made crepes with an electric crepe maker, one filled with sausage and eggs for him, strawberries and cream for me. Dogs got the first few as we got the hang of it. Everyone is full!

Dinner is something with chicken on the campfire using a Dutch oven. Maybe something with a pot pie crust or a biscuit top.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished up the Butternut Squash soup. Still have some farro, beets, zucchini noodles left over. We may do a sauce over the noodles tonight. The salad greens will be cooked down with mustard seed and red vinegar.


----------



## pixiedoodle

left overs. with fresh tomatoes from the garden. everything "left-over" goes with fresh home grown tomatoes.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite was meatloaf made with leftover smoked pulled pork n hamburger. Super sweet corn on the cob and taters. I'm so stuffed!


----------



## alida

no corn tonight as I ended up doing overtime today. I had a handful of cherry tomatos from my balcony garden, along with a piece of toast and a piece of extra old Gouda cheese. I made a peach crumble on the weekend and brought the leftovers in to work today to share. So, dessert tonight was chocolate chip ice cream instead of fruit.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was GrandDD and myself spending the day at the state fair - fair food is great (once a year )....
Don't have any foggy idea(s) what's for tonight.


----------



## doozie

Ground turkey tacos for dinner, double shell soft inside hard shell with refried beans between the two. 
Corn on the cob, and maybe a dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

I was right we had spaghetti sauce over the zucchini noodles. It was pretty good


----------



## pixiedoodle

LEFTOVER PORK CHOP,DAB OF HOMINEY, CORN ON THE COB &LEFTOVER DAB OF YAM & SOMETHING SWEET...MAYBE FRESH FRUIT


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Yesterday was GrandDD and myself spending the day at the state fair - fair food is great (once a year )....
> Don't have any foggy idea(s) what's for tonight.


We (all the original Pixies- me, Mr., NY, and Alabama) are going to state fair on Sunday. I wholeheartedly agree that fair food is wonderful once a year, and so are moonshine slushies. The now Alabama Pixie and I spent 6 days at the fair once when she was showing horses, and I so wanted a salad after the 3rd day. 

Tonight we're having pork and chicken speidies and a side salad. If you've heard of speidies, you've been to my neck of the woods.


----------



## homesteadforty

Beans with smoked ham hock, collard greens, buttermilk cornbread (with lots of home churned butter) and sliced tomato. Spring water to drink. Apple crisp for dessert and a cup of coffee. If I don't get tired maybe sit on the porch and play my banjo or fiddle for a bit and sip a little hard cider before bed.

Everything except the brown sugar for the apple crisp, baking soda in the cornbread and the coffee beans grown/raised on the homestead.


----------



## alida

It's a drizzly day here so I took a cob of corn,a few tiny potatos,carrot etc, and turned it into chowder, enough for three good servings,one tonight,and one for lunch and one for the freezer. I added a bit of previously frozen ham to the soup too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm cooking citrus brined pork chops in the Sous vide, and then a nice sear on the grill. I'll add tiny tators for Mr. Pixie, mixed greens for me, and another veggie.


----------



## doozie

All the leftovers must go tonight, a fine mix of things that don't go together LOL. Kind of like a weird buffet experience.

Tomorrow
Sliders for lunch, Salisbury steak for dinner, trying IP's link


----------



## happy hermits

We are having homemade perogies and poached fish and corn. I made perogies yesterday and froze some after I boiled them. We have grandbabies coming. I am trying to get some things ahead easy for the new parents to eat.


----------



## alida

I worked a split shift of sorts today, off for three hours in the middle of the day so my meal times were upside down. I went out for a late lunch and had possibly the best omelette of my entire life. It had tomato,bacon,red pepper and goat cheese in it and was cooked perfectly. 

The meal came with some crispy fried potatos,and a cup of fruit salad along with a bottomless cup of coffee.
Good company too. Dinner,at 9pm, was cereal and milk, plus some cherries.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a frittata to use up some veggies, and I'll top it with fresh mozzarella. A simple side salad will complete the meal nicely.

One more supper after this one, and I won't cook again until next Thursday.


----------



## Micheal

happy hermits said:


> . I made perogies yesterday and froze some after I boiled them.


What did you use as a filling?
Last time I made them I used 3 different fillings; potato/farmer's cheese, sauerkraut/onion and a sweet cherry pie filling. Lots of work no matter what used! 
How does it work boiling them before freezing? Never tried that, I freeze them before boiling them.....


----------



## GTX63

The last of the 2018 deer.
Smoked, seasoned and sauced in the crockpot with bacon and spices. We'll serve it up on buns with a side of buttered carrots and fried potato pancakes.


----------



## happy hermits

Micheal I used potatoe, fried onions and chanterelle mushrooms cut small, chopped garlic, goat cheese, tons of monetary jack, salt pepper a little nutmeg. They work great boiled first you just set them out for about twenty minutes on the counter then fry them. Yes it is a lot of work but so is most things we do. I am trying to make meals my son can cook after the baby is born.My sons baby is due October first my daughter is getting married sept 23 and has a baby due in December. I am trying not to panic cooking helps. I know I will be feeding everyone after the babies are born that my thing.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was a trip to the dentist to get two temporary crowns over the implants. One of the implants post had to be re-tightened so it was better to put the temporary crowns on just to make sure it was fixed. After that we went to a Chinese restaurant to eat lunch/dinner. Plus she got to have some dessert which we never have. She had to try out the new crowns yanno. It was a success as they stayed on.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WOW! YOU HAVE ALL BEEN BUSY !! I LOVE LOVE LOVE PEROGIES BUT CANNOT IMAGINE HOW HARD THEY MUST BE TO MAKE FROM SCRATCH. ALL OF THOSE FILLINGS SOUND TOTALLY AWESOME! I AM LUCK IF I CAN FIND SOME FRZN ONES AT ALDIS NOW & THEN. HOWEVER, I DO LOVE THEM. GUESSI COULD GRATE \E SOME CHEEZE ON THEM & ADD PAN FRIED ONIONS. MAKES MY MOUTH WATER JUST THINKING ABOUT IT.
GROCERY SHOPPED TODAY. HAD NO PRODUCE LEFT & NO GOODLIES IN THE HOUSE! ALL LOADED UP EXCEPT I FORGOT THE COOL WHIP! I THINK IT MUST BE A STAPLE IN THIS HOUSE... I GUESS I AM ADICTED TO COOL WHIP... SURE EASIER THAN WHIPPING CREAM & NOT NEAR AS FAT. ...MAYBE.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was kielbasa, sauerkraut, and buttered elbows with stewed tomatoes. 

Pixiedoodle - Making perogies isn't really hard just very time consuming doing the prep in making whatever filling you are going to use and then cutting the dough into little circles....  And of course you just don't make a dozen or two or three.......


----------



## light rain

Micheal said:


> Tonight was kielbasa, sauerkraut, and buttered elbows with stewed tomatoes.
> 
> Pixiedoodle - Making perogies isn't really hard just very time consuming doing the prep in making whatever filling you are going to use and then cutting the dough into little circles....  And of course you just don't make a dozen or two or three.......


My mother in law made the best perogies with farmer's cheese. While they are not a low carb, low calorie meal they are very tasty... Nobody could create them Like Grandma Lila did!


----------



## MO_cows

Between the she shed project and canning, not a lot of dinners prepared at this house lately. But I have made 3 kinds of pickles, both red and green jalapeno jelly and 6 quarts of salsa.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was leftover pork loin chops, farro and steamed zucchini.


----------



## MO_cows

Today's project is pickled pears. But it only took half of them for a batch. What to do with the rest...

Got a pork roast thawed out to cut up for carnitas. Will put those on when I get the canner and stock pot off the stove.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we all having some friends over to snack, drink, talk and get in the pool. On the menu is guacamole, Pico de Gallo, marinated cheese with 2 types of olives and peppers in a Italian dressing, chicken dip, BBQ little smokies plus chips and crackers


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was a "every thing but the kitchen sink" salad, wasn't bad considering...... Well, at least most all the left-overs we had were used up.


----------



## susieneddy

The party went well last night. Just a few leftover. Tonight we are going to a friends house. I think they are having cochinita pibil. We are bringing a salad.


----------



## pixiedoodle

headed to dd's house for cook out. i am taking fresh sliced toms from the garden, spicy cornbread, pineapple lemon orange cake. they are grilling the rest.


----------



## MO_cows

Well the carnitas got postponed to today. Coca cola carnitas simmering on the stove, and another pot of pinto beans for refries.


----------



## happy hermits

We went to the fair today and watched the tractor pulls. We try to bring most of our food. We had meatloaf sandwhichses with smoked cheese. Peanutbutter cookies and applesauce cake, Kaluiah brownies. Trail mix and chips.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## Micheal

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 79172


O.K. I give up what are you hiding in the gravy?????


----------



## Micheal

Lat night was roast beef, roasted veggies, and beet greens.....
Lunch today is going to be hamburgers with the usual trimmings and corn on the cob. Later - got me?


----------



## GTX63

Well, the bubbles popping up are releasing that wonderful smelling goodness thruout the kitchen, while causing my wife's eyes to roll while calculating the percentages of the kitchen looking as clean as it was when we went to bed the night before.
The sausage is a brand called "Penelope" aptly named for the former owner.
Pepper, butter, goat's milk are the supporting cast.


----------



## doozie

Last night was beef tenderloin on the grill, couscous, baby Brussels, and butterfly breaded shrimp in the air fryer. A special occasion dinner for no reason at all.

Today is mini burger sliders seasoned to personal taste, a zucchini and tomato impossible pie, more corn on the cob.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 79172


man! that looks good!!


----------



## pixiedoodle

went to dd's for cook-out yest & they provided me with a veggie burger..everyone else had steak, chops & giant brats of some sort. enough sides to fill in my plate so it was a good thing.


----------



## MO_cows

The carnitas were worth waiting for, wow they came out good. Got some in the freezer for a quick Tex Mex fix later.

Had some faux crab left over from Crab Louie salad's earlier, so diced it up with hard boiled eggs, celery and mayo for crab salad. Made a nice lunch on crackers. 

Firing up the grill later. Got some bacon wrapped turkey tenders to grill. I will put a veggie medley in a foil pan and grill it, too. I'm thinking taters, onions, peppers, broccoli and carrots. And some homegrown sweet corn out of the freezer. It is last year's but still tastes great.


----------



## Micheal

Had an egg, ham, & cheese sandwich for breakfast. Going car shopping with the wife  so rest of day will be out - no cooking for me....


----------



## doozie

Brats with grilled onions, side salad with lots of diced tomatoes, and another side of cucumber/onion slices in oil and vinegar.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was the last of the beef stew and we had a salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I haven't cooked anything since last Wednesday or Thursday, Mr. Pixie made us a wonderful supper of speidies and tator tots (the Alabama Pixie is also a big fan of tots) on Monday night. There were some excellent meals out- Dinosaur BBQ at the fair, a truly magnificent pork chop at a fancy place. A couple quite decent meals, but only one was really sub par- yesterday's mall sushi. Just no.

Today starts our usual clean eating (except for the tots) with grilled lamb, romaine, and asparagus.


----------



## doozie

Beef stew in the instant pot, served over rice.


----------



## dsmythe

One of my younger sisters came from Jacksonville, FL due to the evacuation from The Storm. She is leaving tomorrow so we Grilled out Steaks, had Baked Taters, a huge salad which will be my meal for tomorrow. She and her 2 kids have helped me clean up and organize after my wife's death....they have been a lot of company and a huge help....I miss them already! Dsmythe


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is marinated tuna steaks, mixed greens, and maybe browned butter gnocchi with spinach.


----------



## light rain

Last night was Icelandic cod and and baby limas. DH made some air-popped popcorn to have during the Packer/Bears game. He's still in a GREAT mood this morning...

Today will be WFPB. I have to go pick up auction buys and then unload and then go to the big city. 

Took my aspirin and now have to take some vitamins. Allergies kicking me hard this fall..


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a beef & barley soup with a few garden veggies tossed in....
Tonight I'm thinking Spanish Rice, but hey it's early in the day, soooo.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Last night was a beef & barley soup with a few garden veggies tossed in....
> Tonight I'm thinking Spanish Rice, but hey it's early in the day, soooo.....


I've been thinking about soup too, Micheal. The trees are starting to turn, weather is cooling, and soup sounds good.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was chili at our boys place. Yummy stuff, he learned well, or as his Oma said the apple don't fall far from the pear tree!


----------



## doozie

A big salad for dinner for me, leftovers for DH.


----------



## alida

I'm making chicken pad thai for tonight, and leftovers. Sliced peach with a little vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Oregon1986

alida said:


> I'm making chicken pad thai for tonight, and leftovers. Sliced peach with a little vanilla ice cream.


Omg that all sounds amazing


----------



## Micheal

Lunch for today - leftovers.....
Later, well I have taken a steak out of the freezer? Then there are still lots of veggies in the garden..


----------



## doozie

Today we had a little fire and made bacon on the griddle for BLT sandwiches. Fried an egg or two in the bacon grease to go along side.

I have soooo many plum tomatoes, so some time this next week will be a home made spaghetti sauce. 

I'm thinking of making salsa very soon too.

Tonight is biscuits we made on the griddle after the bacon, so its biscuits and a sausage gravy with the last of my gardens green beans on the side.


----------



## alida

Oregon1986 said:


> Omg that all sounds amazing


It was very good. I'm having practically the same meal today. Leftover pad thai bulked up with more green pepper and cabbage slivers. I'm making a peach cobbler too - peach season is nearly over here, so I'm eating fresh ones every day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is Mr. Pixie's last night of vacation, he chose filet mignon, marinated mini peppers (both grilled), whole mushrooms cooked in garlic and white wine, and I'll make him a bowl of tiny tators. We'll eat and have cocktails on the downstairs porch and listen to music until the cold drives us inside.


----------



## GTX63

Bacon, eggs, biscuits and peppered gravy leftovers. God bless America.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was spaghetti & meatballs and garlic bread. For some reason it hit the spot and was tastier than normal....
With all this talk and photo(s) about bacon I'm looking forward (more so) toward Oct when I'll be in Blue Mt area for a week and bacon is served by the platter....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found an Italian seasoned pork loin at Aldi the other day. I'm going to cook it in the sous vide, and then a good sear on the grill. I'll have mine with a salad, and make a bit of pasta and red sauce for Mr. Pixie.

Today we start watching what we eat. I cook healthy meals, but we both just eat too much. I'll make more veggies to fill up on too.


----------



## doozie

Last night was kielbasa in the skillet with onions, peppers, white beans and tons of diced tomatoes and a bit of thyme thrown in at the end, served over rice.

Today is chicken breasts on the grill and a mix of red potatoes, onion,cauliflower, green beans and baby carrots on the side. Many years ago there was a frozen bag mix the whole family loved that was seasoned, and I never could duplicate the taste. I just discovered Kinder's buttery steakhouse seasoning, and it's perfect.


----------



## pixiedoodle

RED BELL PEPPERS STUFFED WITH RICE & A FEW OTHER VEGGIES BAKED WITH HOME CANNED RED SAUCE ON TOP. GOT A DAB OF ICE CREAM IN THE FRZR & SOME ORNAGE CAKE IN THE CAKE BOX. SM. SIDE SALAD TO GO WITH IT.


----------



## Evons hubby

pixiedoodle said:


> RED BELL PEPPERS STUFFED WITH RICE & A FEW OTHER VEGGIES BAKED WITH HOME CANNED RED SAUCE ON TOP. GOT A DAB OF ICE CREAM IN THE FRZR & SOME ORNAGE CAKE IN THE CAKE BOX. SM. SIDE SALAD TO GO WITH IT.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making huluski tonight. It's kielbasa, pasta, cabbage, and deliciousness, the perfect comfort food.


----------



## doozie

Taco Tuesday


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making huluski tonight. It's kielbasa, pasta, cabbage, and deliciousness, the perfect comfort food.


 YUM! THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD I AM GOING TO HAVE TO TRY IT. THANKS FOR THE IDEA!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is south western seasoned chicken breast, mine as a salad, and Mr. Pixie's with black beans and rice. Plus some veggies on the side.


----------



## doozie

Today is spaghetti sauce from scratch, I found a "quick" recipe to try. Ha, hope it's worth it.


----------



## alida

pixiedoodle said:


> RED BELL PEPPERS STUFFED WITH RICE & A FEW OTHER VEGGIES BAKED WITH HOME CANNED RED SAUCE ON TOP. GOT A DAB OF ICE CREAM IN THE FRZR & SOME ORNAGE CAKE IN THE CAKE BOX. SM. SIDE SALAD TO GO WITH IT.


orange cake! I can't remember when I last had a slice of that. Now I want some, with warm pear slices and whipped cream. Good thing I'm working long shifts this week or I'd make and eat one tonight. There's always the weekend.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, marinated salmon fillets, poached in lemon water. With peas n carrots, cottage cheese and cantaloupe.


----------



## Micheal

Had a foot long sausage, pepper, & onion sub (hogie, hero or whatever) tonight. Even managed to eat the "whole thing"....


----------



## alida

I had a bacon lettuce and tomato sandwich for dinner tonight, which was sooo good that I made another one. Homemade coleslaw on the side.


----------



## GTX63

Butter and oil fried tomatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going make Salisbury steaks again. I found lean burgers made with swiss and mushrooms yesterday while shopping so I'll use them and make my own gravy. Much less salt. I'll make potatoes for Mr. Pixie and have mine with cauliflower rice.


----------



## doozie

Salmon on the grill for lunch, I stuffed some in Pita bread, DH had his on a roll.

Dinner is boneless chicken breasts on the grill, leftover spaghetti, a side veg, and I've been craving brownies so I might make some from a mix.
Oh, and I found some dates in my cabinet, so date bars are planned too as long as the oven is on I might as well make them.


----------



## Micheal

Evening meal was ham steaks, coleslaw, and baked sweet potatoes, another meal that hit the spot.....


----------



## doozie

I stopped by the roadside stand for the "last chance" to get their sweet corn for the season yesterday. They said they'd be back next year, this year was their first, and corn was the only thing they were selling.

So, it's little steaks on the grill, corn on the cob, and seasoned roasted cauliflower and sweet potato chunks for dinner tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Lunch today just corn on the cob...... neither the wife nor I wanted much of anything else.
But I do have a big kettle of beef stew cookin' on the stove for tonight; that and either dumplings or just biscuits will work.


----------



## MO_cows

A friend gave us a load of tomatoes. Had to be more than a bushel. I pureed 4 quarts and froze them. Peeled and diced 12 quarts. 4 quarts for salsa, 8 quarts for a canned tomato soup I have been wanting to try. Just the culls and cores/peels filled up a 5 gallon bucket. Now I gotta go chop chiles, onions, etc. Will can up the salsa today, the Regal Tomato Soup tomorrow.


----------



## Elevenpoint

We've been eating a lot of cucumbers, onion, and tomato salads as they were all a bumper crop this year and the occasional pork chops. Have not had time to cook lately anyway but now three days off so made fried potatoes and onions, bacon and eggs, some toast with fresh blueberry/ blackberry jam we made. Picked up raw milk today, rigatoni pasta with fresh cream, bacon and garlic tonight.
There is a bakery in a small town where I will be working for 3 weeks and I picked up a piece of pecan and coconut cream pie for tonight.
Going to make peach and blackberry ice cream with all the fresh cream and milk tonight.
Apple bratwurst and 1+ inch thick pork steaks for tomorrow on the wood fired grill.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made a variation of Tom Yum soup with coconut milk, onions, zucchini, mushrooms, round steak, and a bunch of other stuff. The base is a Tom Yum soup broth I bought at Aldi, and it's very good. I added thick rice noodles for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making citrus brined pork chops in the sous vide, and then seared on the grill. I'm not sure what else.


----------



## doozie

We had Deluxe burgers on the grill for lunch.

Tenderized pork chops for dinner, not sure if I'll bread them or just make as is. Applesauce on the side either way.
Another impossible tomato zucchini pie to go with. 

My local corner gas station chain has their giant cookies 4/1.00, I don't know what got into us, but we brought home quite an assortment.
Some are great as they are, some we decided would make nice ice cream sandwiches. We'll get some vanilla ice cream tomorrow and assemble some for future desserts.


----------



## MO_cows

The Regal Tomato Soup came out good. All 17 pints! We now have homegrown and homemade tomato soup for soup and grilled cheese every week or so until next year's tomato glut. 

DS spent the weekend at the World Series of BBQ, the American Royal. He helped the family members team. So he came by with ribs, turkey, brisket and pulled pork. It only takes 6 servings for the judges but they cook like 2 briskets, 2 pork butts, several slabs of ribs, etc to get those 6 perfect samples of each. So tonight's dinner was grazing on BBQ. We will have several BBQ dinners and lunches coming up. 

I have some pork chops thawed out, been putting off cooking them for a few days so they gotta get cooked PDQ. They will go in the Crock-Pot tomorrow with cabbage, apples and onions.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> I had a bacon lettuce and tomato sandwich for dinner tonight, which was sooo good that I made another one. Homemade coleslaw on the side.


Thanks for the reminder, I'm overdue for making a batch of coleslaw!


----------



## doozie

More grilled burgers for lunch.

Sandwiches for dinner, corn on the cob, fries for DH, and I really have to thin some beets so I'll sizzle the pickings in the skillet with some onions or garlic in a touch of olive oil.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Busy day. I just made a pot of sausage eggroll in a bowl.


----------



## Micheal

Evening meal; wife had corn on the cob, and a tomato & cuke salad. Although I did slip in some red onion on her.... 
Me, had a toasted ham, cheese and egg sandwich and of course corn.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date lunch, and it's Mr. Pixie's turn to pick where we eat. We'll pick up something to grill while we're out, maybe ginormous pork chops.


----------



## doozie

Beef stroganoff for dinner.

Trying out southern fried corn with bacon for lunch, and two tiny tenderized chops I found in the freezer.

BLT's tomorrow with the rest of the bacon.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, peeled and cut up the rest of my ripe tomato bounty. Made breaded tomatoes with some, put a quart in the frig for something else. Fried some taters in the cast iron skillet and heated up some brisket from the BBQ contest last weekend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a beautiful sunny day, but cool, so I'm making the first pot of Andrew Zimmern's Italian Wedding soup. Yum.


----------



## doozie

Brats for dinner, maybe some home made baked Mac and Cheese, (found a recipe that uses cream cheese as an ingredient, sounds interesting to me) and cauliflower as another side.


----------



## Micheal

Early evening meal, (no lunch today ) we had fried chicken, cuke/tomato salad, and corn on the cob. Figure maybe one//two meals with garden corn being on the menu....


----------



## snowlady

Had a weird off-kilter day so supper was popcorn.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made a batch of pepper jelly with poblanos, jalapenos, serranos and one undersized orphan habanero. So dinner was scrounge it yourself.

Tonight, tried out the Regal Tomato Soup concentrate and it is really good. Whew, that's a relief when you make 8 quarts of a new recipe. It is quicker than making soup from tomato puree and more flavorful.


----------



## alida

snowlady said:


> Had a weird off-kilter day so supper was popcorn.


I've had popcorn for dinner more than once or ten times in the last few months. It's very satisfying, and easy.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, Pan of seasoned thick sliced white and sweet potatoes, Brussels sprouts, and applesauce on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Last night I made Shrimp Creole, a special request from DD, and I didn't even have to buy the shrimp....

And add me to that list that has had popcorn for a meal or two.....


----------



## alida

I found blade roasts on sale recently and bought two. I'm making pot roast tonight with apple juice,celery,carrot and onion,plus caraway seeds. I'm not sure of the sides,I'm heading to a farmers market shortly for inspiration.


----------



## GTX63

Youngest son is away at college and going thru a breakup, mother in law is sick so the wifey is on the road for the week and I'm in charge of the skillet.
Grilled some barnyard pimp last night with some honey glazed carrots, green beans with garlic and pepper and a couple handfuls of potatoes tossed on top of the coals.


----------



## Micheal

GTX63 said:


> Grilled some *barnyard pimp* last night........ with some honey glazed carrots, green beans with garlic and pepper and a couple handfuls of potatoes tossed on top of the coals.


O.K. I give up what's that???? The rest of the meal sounds great......


----------



## GTX63

With a little seasoning, as pictured below.


----------



## doozie

Taking it easy for a few days, sandwiches for dinners, and its just easier right now cause we can just eat when we want to if we want to.
Tuna with cheese and lettuce today. BLTS tomorrow with egg salad planned too, works for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having a nice dinner on the downstairs porch. Mr. Pixie is grilling duck breast, I'm making browned butter gnocchi, and we'll do grilled romaine salad. Cocktails, of course.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, east met west. Made chicken marsala as a stir fry. Added carrots and sugar snap peas.

Tonight, Swiss steak.


----------



## amymcc

Roasted chicken and mashed potatoes tonight for the kids. I have been on a kick of eating the foods that nobody else in the house wants. So for me tonight, a buttered bun, saur kraut, cherry tomatoes (from my own garden), pickles, and baked beans. Kind of a weird combination, but not the worst meal I have ever had by a long shot.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was poached chicken breast, mashed potatoes, peas & carrots, and pickled beets. Got two poached chicken breasts for today's lunch or maybe the evening meal, but who knows it's still early......


----------



## doozie

Little steaks on the grill, foil pack of veggies alongside. Garlic bread too.


----------



## light rain

Pinto beans, Lundberg mix rice, fresh rosemary, onion, sweet red pepper, black pepper, carrot, celery from an outdoor growing pot and Braggs Coconut aminos... Soaked the beans for 24 hours and used the first soaking water on outside plants...

*Also a few cut leaves of kale and Swiss chard too.
Pondering if I should bring in some of the greens and try putting them under lights for the winter. The purple kale I added to the beans was actually sold at 1/2 price last fall as an ornamental plant. Kept it under light last winter. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne fixed a serious batch of pork tbones last night with a rice dish and tossed salad. We still have half dozen so I see a rerun tonite.


----------



## GTX63

amymcc said:


> Roasted chicken and mashed potatoes tonight for the kids. I have been on a kick of eating the foods that nobody else in the house wants.


The rule in our house, proclaimed by the Hi Queen Potentate is that leftovers are allowed to stay in the house for 3 days and no more. If they are not eaten by the end of the three days they are delivered to the dog. If he should decline to eat them then they can be returned to me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

SEVERAL ODDS & ENDS TO FINISH UP & PLENTY OF GARDEN TOMS STILL THAT GOT CUT U YEST. & TODAY. CANNING S OVER FOR THIS SUMMER SO WE WILL EAT FRESH TOMS TILL THEY ARE GONE & MAY TUCK SOME INTO THE FRZR. ALSO HAVE A SM TUB OF SMALL GARDEN POTATOES TO USE UP. MIGHT SLICE & FRY THEM TONITE TO GO WITH THE MEATLOAF PATTY I FOUND HIDING IN THE FRZR DRAWER & THE CHOPPED UP TOMS FROM YESTERDAY & TODAY. BETTER PULL SOME MILK FROM THE FRZER & SOME MEAT AS WELL. TRYING TO USE UP THE MEATS BEFORE WE BUY MORE. I WILL FIND OUT ON THURSDAY IF I HAVE TO HAVE ANOTHER HEART PROCEDURE & IF I DO I WILL TRY TO GET SEVERAL THINGS COOKED UP AHEAD OF THAT TIME SO DH CAN JUST RE-HEAT THE MEALS. ALSO WE STILL HAVE FRESH TOMS FROM THE GARDEN THAT NEED TO BE USED SO THEY DON'T ROT. WILL TRY TO CUT UP SIMMER THEM & THEN FRZ SOME FOR FUTURE USE.


----------



## amymcc

Leftover spaghetti that my daughter made a couple of days ago - VERY spicy! and I made peanut butter pudding for the little ones for their dessert.


----------



## amymcc

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 79172


t


Micheal said:


> Last night was a beef & barley soup with a few garden veggies tossed in....
> Tonight I'm thinking Spanish Rice, but hey it's early in the day, soooo.....


Those biscuits area thing of beauty!!


----------



## amymcc

doozie said:


> Last night was beef tenderloin on the grill, couscous, baby Brussels, and butterfly breaded shrimp in the air fryer. A special occasion dinner for no reason at all.
> 
> Today is mini burger sliders seasoned to personal taste, a zucchini and tomato impossible pie, more corn on the cob.


What is this impossible pie?


----------



## GTX63

amymcc said:


> t
> 
> 
> Those biscuits area thing of beauty!!


I know.
I used to have a photo in my wallet and then my wife found it while doing the wash.
She's been cooking breakfast for me since last week.


----------



## pixiedoodle

FRESH CHUNKED TOMATOES WITH LG MEATLOAF PATTY, GREEN BEANS & POTATOES & BANANNA CREME PIE WITH A CRUST. I FORGOT TO ADD SALT TO, BUT HE DIDN'T MIND & NEITHER DID I. SOMETHING NEW TOMMORW. BETTER GET SOMETHING OUT TO THAW. FOR WEDS. FOR TOM WE WILL HAVE PASTA WITH SAUCE I CANNED FROM THE GARDEN TOMS MINUS SALT... DH CAN SALT HIS IF HE NEEDS TO. MORE BANANNA PIE.


----------



## doozie

amymcc said:


> What is this impossible pie?


Bisquick has a slew of impossible pie recipes that "make their own crust" reminds me of quiche.

This link has the original recipe with a pretty good picture of the finished product.

https://dinnerisserved1972.com/2018/07/09/bisquick-impossible-pies-zucchini-tomato-pie/


----------



## Micheal

Like those "impossible pie" recipes....... quick and easy, let alone easy to alter!!!!
Lunch today was a couple of egg salad sandwiches with lettuce, tomato, and American cheese... Don't have this often but just felt that that's what I wanted for some reason... 
Tonight - Boiled Dinner - corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and red potatoes.


----------



## doozie

pixiedoodle said:


> SEVERAL ODDS & ENDS TO FINISH UP & PLENTY OF GARDEN TOMS STILL THAT GOT CUT U YEST. & TODAY. CANNING S OVER FOR THIS SUMMER SO WE WILL EAT FRESH TOMS TILL THEY ARE GONE & MAY TUCK SOME INTO THE FRZR. ALSO HAVE A SM TUB OF SMALL GARDEN POTATOES TO USE UP. MIGHT SLICE & FRY THEM TONITE TO GO WITH THE MEATLOAF PATTY I FOUND HIDING IN THE FRZR DRAWER & THE CHOPPED UP TOMS FROM YESTERDAY & TODAY. BETTER PULL SOME MILK FROM THE FRZER & SOME MEAT AS WELL. TRYING TO USE UP THE MEATS BEFORE WE BUY MORE. I WILL FIND OUT ON THURSDAY IF I HAVE TO HAVE ANOTHER HEART PROCEDURE & IF I DO I WILL TRY TO GET SEVERAL THINGS COOKED UP AHEAD OF THAT TIME SO DH CAN JUST RE-HEAT THE MEALS. ALSO WE STILL HAVE FRESH TOMS FROM THE GARDEN THAT NEED TO BE USED SO THEY DON'T ROT. WILL TRY TO CUT UP SIMMER THEM & THEN FRZ SOME FOR FUTURE USE.


Good luck on Thursday! I Think I'll try to simmer some of my tomatoes and freeze too.


----------



## doozie

Burgers for lunch, his seasoned with hickory, mine with Harissa spice.
Harissa is my new best friend, don't know how to describe the taste, but I'm trying it on ground chicken patties next.

Tenderized beef steak, marinated for a few minutes in Russian dressing, (DH's idea) I had an old recipe that used French dressing as a marinade, Russian is close?!? then grilled for dinner. 
Probably some potatoes on the side, and what ever odds and ends of frozen veggies too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Supper is old fashioned yellow corn grits from a local mill, topped with pan sautéed sweet potatoes and mixed roasted vegetables, including red onions from the local market and homegrown thyme.


----------



## Evons hubby

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Supper is old fashioned yellow corn grits from a local mill, topped with pan sautéed sweet potatoes and mixed roasted vegetables, including red onions from the local market and homegrown thyme.


Sounds yummy to this old country boy!


----------



## GTX63

Had a birthday this week and my wife is out of state again taking care of her parents. Our married daughter called, my youngest son in college called. I left for business last night and when I returned late my oldest son had made a meal of cajun gumbo with fixins and had it waiting on a plate. On top of that he baked a buttermilk pie.
A very pleasant surprise.


----------



## kotori

Proabbly going to make my old standby tonight -- sweet chili stir fry veggies. take some of that thai sweet chili sauce, mix it 1:3 with soy sauce, or stronger if you like spice, and add it when the veg are cooked. probably broccoli and carrots.

The more serious cooking is I agreed to do macaroni for a potluck tomorrow...I haven't made mac and cheese in a couple years, so I hope I don't embarrass myself


----------



## light rain

GTX63 said:


> Had a birthday this week and my wife is out of state again taking care of her parents. Our married daughter called, my youngest son in college called. I left for business last night and when I returned late my oldest son had made a meal of cajun gumbo with fixins and had it waiting on a plate. On top of that he baked a buttermilk pie.
> A very pleasant surprise.


Good kids!


----------



## GTX63

Well, he didn't clean up his mess last night so the stove and counter look like the remnants of a food fight.
"I cooked it so you clean it."
"No, you made it so you clean it."
Since it is just two guys home, we'll probably both pretend we don't see it and then find out which one blinks before the Queen returns. 
In the meantime, we're going to see "Ad Astra".


----------



## Micheal

Wife had left-overs (boiled dinner). 
Me, a grilled ham & cheese sandwich, pickled beets, and a cut up tomato.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a seasoned beef loin in the SV, and then a quick sear on the grill. I think I'll add a sheet pan full of roasted veggies, golden beets, mini potatoes, and whatever else is in there.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was kielbasa, sauerkraut, and boiled potatoes.... Tomorrow's lunch (for me anyway) will be a kielbasa sandwich loaded with sauerkraut and a touch of homemade horseradish......


----------



## GTX63

Sausage Muffins.
Use 1 cup of flour, 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder, a pinch of salt and a healthy dollop of real butter, 1 lb cooked sausage, 4 eggs beaten, & 1 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese. Bake it at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.
Leave some for the late sleepers.
s


----------



## CKelly78z

I started by slicing up Yukon Gold potatoes into a pan with butter, I added onions, farm seasoning, and yellow/red peppers. When these starting softening up, I added sliced country style smoked sausage in to heat up. Really good with seasonal apple cider to drink.


----------



## Evons hubby

GTX63 said:


> Sausage Muffins.
> Use 1 cup of flour, 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder, a pinch of salt and a healthy dollop of real butter, 1 lb cooked sausage, 4 eggs beaten, & 1 cup of shredded Cheddar cheese. Bake it at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.
> Leave some for the late sleepers.
> s


Late sleepers? They're on their own! Those are luscious!


----------



## GTX63

We have a pork loin going into the slow cooker right now. Rubbed with asiago cheese, pepper corns, garlic and onions. 
Very simple as quick.
Son is making sides of chipotle pinto beans and noodles in cream sauce and a big honking pitcher or lemony ice tea.
I have a day's worth of wood to cut so no casting shadows on the countertop for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making haluski tonight. Comfort food at it's best.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making haluski tonight. Comfort food at it's best.


Do you add any meat to your cabbage & noodles?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Do you add any meat to your cabbage & noodles?


Yes. Kielbasa. Mr. Pixie whines if I leave it out.


----------



## Micheal

Made a big roaster pan of Baked Ziti with hot sausage last night for today's lunch and maybe more......
GrandDD is coming up to today to learn how to make Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage). 
Guess it's a case of I supply the ingredients, recipe, and pans while she gains knowledge and a meal (or 2) to take home...... don't figure, think I'm getting the short end of the stick  but hey, it's the GDD.....


----------



## alida

roast chicken with stuffing - because what's the point of roasting a chicken without making stuffing? . I think the sides will be peas and butternut squash.
I have a very long week ahead of me so I'm going to turn some of the leftover chicken into mulligatawny soup,to have with bread. I may turn leftover squash into soup too and freeze some.


----------



## doozie

We had family visitors for the past few days, I planned on doing a lot of cooking, but they provided/brought along all the fixins for Italian beefs, cookies and pastries that were also like eating a meal that we did just fine between that and getting a bite to eat while out and about. 
A nice visit with no work!
All I made was cinnamon rolls this morning and even that wasn't from scratch.
Tonight is leftovers from their visit and some Brats DH had grilled for us a day or so ago.


----------



## Janossy

Homemade waffles using both my grandmother's recipe and her waffle iron. Topping waffles with fresh butter and homemade strawberry jam. Delicious.


----------



## doozie

Pasta with pre made meatballs,geeen beans on the side tonight. Garlic toast on Italian bread.

I picked up delicata squash so that will be made as a side with pork tomorrow.

S'mores using chocolate pizzelles instead of graham crackers as a treat.


----------



## Yoopergirl58

Our weather is perfect for soup!! I made a pot of hearty beef & barley soup. Hit the spot!


----------



## Micheal

I keep forgetting on how many Holubtsi can be made from a large head of cabbage, maybe that's why we used 2 medium sized ones. 
Anyway, yesterday we ate our fill after taking them out of the oven. DD took home enough for her and SIL, GDD took home enough to feed her tribe (6 of em) at least one meal and we were left with enough for today's lunch.....
The GGD (age 9) who came here, just because she could; went out into the garden and filled up on carrots and only ate one of the stuffed cabbage...
Tonight, last of the baked zitti.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Late sleepers? They're on their own! Those are luscious!


I WILL MAKE THOSE FOR MY DH WHEN HE GETS BACK! HE WOULD LOVE THOSE!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is grilling ginormous pork chops, and has requested tator tots. I'm making a new recipe for Swiss chard- it's chard sauteed in butter and olive oil, with red onion, garlic, a little white wine, and Parmesan cheese.

Mr. Pixie's coworker sent home a huge bag of bright lights Swiss chard. Yum.


----------



## doozie

I found 2 vac packed pieces of cod and a lone salmon burger in the freezer, I know there are some peas and carrots in there too. I have some gnocchi in the fridge to pan fry alongside and that's dinner tonight.


----------



## GTX63

Wifey is finally on her way home after nearly two weeks at mothers.
So, I'm making up some teriyaki noodles, chicken egg rolls with orange sauce and fried rice.
First I need to clean the house. That means the dog has to finish licking the dirty dishes, I have to throw the dirty laundry into the woodshed, leaf blow the dirt off the floors and out the front door, pour the old milk into the cottage cheese container and put some plastic roses in the flower box that I forgot to water.
She'll think I lit the scented candle for romance .


----------



## happy hermits

Last night we had split chicken breasts stuffed with goat cheese and bacon and breaded and grilled, baked potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, last night was an easy cooking meal; hamburgers with lettuce & tomato, french fries, and pickled beets.... 
French toast for this A.M. as for later ??????


----------



## doozie

Mushroom Swiss meatballs from the freezer, sautéed mushrooms in some sort of sauce I whip up, I found a half bag of spinach noodles in the back of the pantry to serve it over. Presentation is iffy, but I'm pretty sure it will taste good. Something else as a side, but I don't know what yet, maybe carrots sliced and cooked in some butter sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to cook chicken thighs in the Sous Vide, dry them really well, and use Tajin seasoning liberally. I'll then give them a quick sear on the grill. I'm thinking black beans and rice as a side, and some kind of veggie.


----------



## pixiedoodle

yesterday we had bbq & tonite dh finished off the bbq leftover bbq meal . that place use to be great but now, not so much. they have tweaked their recipes for bbq too much. sure not the food it use to be. unlikely we wil return. i had dry cherios... maybe i will actually cook something tomorrow.


----------



## altair

I all but live on veggie/egg fajitas. Small fajitas, mozzarella cheese. Scramble an egg with broccoli and red (or yellow or orange) peppers,or tomatoes, whatever's handy, and eat. BBQ sauce optional


----------



## Micheal

Golly, this is very unusual, I all ready know what we are going to have for the evening meal - ham steaks, coleslaw, and baked sweet potato; of course, I don't have the foggest bout lunch?


----------



## doozie

Just sandwiches for dinner, grilled and on rye bread. Spinach noodles from last night plain and on the side.

Tomorrow I'm making steel cut oats for myself for breakfast, getting a bit chilly in the morning now.
We got some frozen pizza burgers to try for lunch tomorrow, no idea what they are like.
I'm thinking stew for dinner with just onions, potatoes and carrots as the veggies. Might bake some dinner rolls too.
I need to put some thought into getting back to home made soups now that is getting cooler out too.


----------



## Evons hubby

We had a great supper last night, grilled ribeye, jumbo shrimp, linguini with Alfredo, and a nice tomato, cucumber n onion salad with some of my Yvonne's yummy German salad dressing. Tonight's spaghetti night.


----------



## montysky

Elk stew with homemade biscuits


----------



## altair

More fajitas but this time with venison and cheese. I was a minimalist.


----------



## bowslinger

Pork lion on the grill homemade mashed potatoes


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops braised in apple cider. Cooked some cabbage with some of the cooking liquid and made gravy with the rest.

DH wants chili, I haven't made it all summer, so will make a pot tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie requested pesto pizza with fresh mozzarella. I said, "Yum." He said, "Please make two."


----------



## doozie

Nothing I planned on yesterday happened, not even close.
We ended up having stir fried beef and veggies over rice.

Tonight is scalloped potatoes and ham, comfort food to us.


----------



## homesteadforty

I've had a pot of leather britches with a couple of potatoes and a chunk of jowl meat in it simmering all afternoon... so it'll be that with some cornbread with honey on it (and lots of home churned butter). Apple cider to drink with supper and a cup of coffee or hot tea on the porch a little later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

homesteadforty said:


> I've had a pot of leather britches with a couple of potatoes and a chunk of jowl meat in it simmering all afternoon... so it'll be that with some cornbread with honey on it (and lots of home churned butter). Apple cider to drink with supper and a cup of coffee or hot tea on the porch a little later.


I had to Google "leather britches", and they sound wonderful. I'm not as optimistic on the apple cider to drink, but I say to each his own.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I just pulled a few loaves of sourdough out of the oven and the youngest just shook up a pint of butter. There is a batch of yogurt fermenting for breakfast. Soon I'll be making a big pot of bacon and greens (inspired by another thread) and roasted little potatoes. The only things home grown are the greens and potatoes but the milk for the dairy products is raw from an Amish farm and the bacon from a bulk order at the Amish store. Just drinking water and some lemon mint tea for the littlest.


----------



## CountryMom22

Last night was pancakes for dinner as youngest and I were the only ones home.

Tonight the whole crew is here so it's turkey with mashed potatoes and corn. Oh, but the house sure smells good!


----------



## Micheal

Cooked most the afternoon, going away for the week and had to make sure wife had at least a couple of days worth of food to tide her over...
Got stuffed peppers, beef stew, and a pasta salad. Asked her if'n she needed a refresher course on using the microwave? 
I ducked the hand towel she threw!


----------



## Micheal

Oh before I forget - Oct 8th is National Pierogi Day for those that may care........ 
And yes we do have some in the freezer in case the wife wants to celebrate.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Oh before I forget - Oct 8th is National Pierogi Day for those that may care........
> And yes we do have some in the freezer in case the wife wants to celebrate.


There are pierogi in the freezer, sadly not homemade, but they'll do. Yum. 

Today Mr. Pixie (he's off work this week) chose steaks. I'll provide the sides.


----------



## bowslinger

Deer tender loin wrapped in bacon grilled and egg noodles


----------



## doozie

We made cast iron skillet pizza yesterday, doubled as lunch today.

Tonight is leftover Italian sausage that will be cooked along side chicken breast slices and peppers/onions served on leftover rice.


----------



## pixiedoodle

chowder made with one of our lakota squash & sweet italian sausage, onions etc. got real cream in it & it is rich & thick & wow! the lakota squash we grew only provided 2 lg sqaush but they are beatuful & the chowder turned out wonderful!! going to serve it with ham sandwich tonite.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was chicken and rice with broccoli and pickled pears.

Tonight, Salisbury steak with mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We'e going to be out and about this afternoon/evening with appointments and such, and I already have a hankering for a Wegmans Danny's Favorite submarine sandwich. We'll probably bring it home to eat. Yum.


----------



## doozie

Little tenderloin steaks, seasoned roasted potatoes, beets and beet greens for me, cauliflower for DH.


----------



## pixiedoodle

JUST MADE ABOUT 15 THICK BELGAIN WAFFLES SO THINK DH WILL WANT ONE FOR TONITE WITH A COUPLE OF EGGS & THE LAST SLICE OF HAM. HAVEN'T MADE ANY FOR SEVERAL MONTS SO FINLLY HAD TIME TO GET THEM GOING. I LOVE THE DOUBLE FLIP WAFFLE MAKER...MAKES IT FASTER & EASIER THAN THE 2 OLD ONES I HAD GOING AT THE SAME TIME. STILL HAVE CHICKN LEFTOVER SO MAYBE THAT WILL GET SERVED WITH BAKED POTATOES & FRESH TOMS. & FRIED APPLES TOM. UNLESS DH WANTS MORE APPLE PIE...I'D GUESS HE'LL CHOOSE APPLE PIE FROM SCRATCH!


----------



## altair

You guys are making me hungry though I just ate!

(another veggie/egg fajita, but THIS time with some chicken of the woods mushrooms harvested on our property).


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight another round of tomato soup and grilled cheese. Everyone likes the Regal Tomato Soup I canned, will definitely make more next year.

Got catfish filets thawing out for tomorrow night. Creole baked fish with cauliflower rice.


----------



## alida

hamburger with tomato,broiled mushrooms and...bluecheese. I like bluecheese on steak,but didn't think about it on a hamburger. It was very good. Dessert was a red grapefruit.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled lamb and romaine salad, and sauteed mushrooms. I'm sure there will be tots as well.


----------



## doozie

We went out today and stopped at the Chinese Buffet. I'm stuffed and very thirsty now. 
Dinner is anything found in the fridge. 

Tomorrow may be Chili Mac with Crusty bread to dip.


----------



## pixiedoodle

so what is regal tom soup?


----------



## alida

broiled haddock, a small cob or corn (last of the season) and green beans for dinner, and a baked apple for dessert. I had a bit more time tonight so I made a 8"x8" pan of baked apples. I'll take one to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Grilled lamb and romaine salad, and sauteed mushrooms. I'm sure there will be tots as well.


The last time I was in the grocery store at the frozen food section I saw a bag of tator tots,thought of your stories about them, and bought a bag. Sadly they are VERY good! I say sadly because now I want them every day and I can't do so. I think that they're even better than fries and I'll bet they'd be good for breakfast with scrambled eggs.


----------



## amymcc

Little steaks tonight with cheesy rice, tomatoes from the garden, raw sliced sweet peppers for the kids, and brussels sprouts. Dessert for the kids was lime yogurt pie. Husband did his own thing. First he ate a bunch of shrimp and then ate almost an entire package of little smokies coctail franks. I am not sure how he did it because I left the room to do the dishes, but one minute he had a plate full of them and then next minute there were 2 left. He claims to have only given one to the dog. Now s I am typing I am thinking about the pumpkin pudding pie down in the fridge and I am tempted to get out of bed and go have a few bites. Not that I feel hungry. But it is there...


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> The last time I was in the grocery store at the frozen food section I saw a bag of tator tots,thought of your stories about them, and bought a bag. Sadly they are VERY good! I say sadly because now I want them every day and I can't do so. I think that they're even better than fries and I'll bet they'd be good for breakfast with scrambled eggs.


Mr. Pixie would eat them twice a day, every day. They are tasty. 

I'm making roasted red pepper beef stew tonight, new recipe so I hope it's good.


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> so what is regal tom soup?


It's a recipe for tomato soup concentrate that is canned, hot water process.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe- spinach mushroom tortellini soup. I'll be adding chicken or Mr. Pixie will whine.


----------



## Micheal

Got home late yesterday from my trip, wife ordered fish fries from a near by general store, not bad but my coleslaw is a whole lot better.  
Don't know what's left from my week's absence so it'll be a shopping day and maybe eating out - well at least lunch..


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we had pattie melts with onions and mushrooms on rye.

Today is burgers for lunch, and DH requested some frozen pot pies for dinners so I picked some up from the store. I'm Just to lazy to make my own right now.
He's also requested carrot cake, and I have a dessert for two recipe that makes just enough. I might make one soon.


----------



## alida

This is Thanksgiving Weekend for Canadians. Monday is the actual holiday, but most people I know have the family gathering on Sunday which is what I'll be doing. My contribution is my grandmothers butter cake recipe which she got near the beginning of the last century. The "secret" is that it has to be baked in "the" very old angel food cake pan, which I have. 

Today will be soup/stew made from a bunch of leftovers from the freezer, and maybe a bit of cooked ground beef added.


----------



## MO_cows

So what is traditional for Canadian Thanksgiving dinner? 

Put some bone in chicken breast in the stew pot with aromatics. Not sure yet if it will become chicken n dumplings or just stewed chicken over biscuits. Will let the family decide I guess.

Got a small top round roast thawing. Will roast it rare tomorrow and shave it for sandwich meat. Deli roast beef at the store, $10 a pound minimum. Got this roast for $3.99/lb.


----------



## light rain

Yesterday was plant based. Today is meat based.

Tonight cooked cken thighs. Fresh homegrown celery and parsley thrown in. Maybe some microwaved sweet potato. Homemade applesauce for something sweet.

Today it was 44 degrees and SNOWING...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have declared today, the day of leftovers! There is beef stew and last night's tortellini soup, both were delicious.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meatballs, crusty bread and butter, and a small roasted squash on the side.


----------



## alida

MO_cows said:


> So what is traditional for Canadian Thanksgiving dinner?
> 
> Put some bone in chicken breast in the stew pot with aromatics. Not sure yet if it will become chicken n dumplings or just stewed chicken over biscuits. Will let the family decide I guess.
> 
> Got a small top round roast thawing. Will roast it rare tomorrow and shave it for sandwich meat. Deli roast beef at the store, $10 a pound minimum. Got this roast for $3.99/lb.


Canadian Thanksgiving dinners are pretty much the same as Americans based on what I read about them. Turkey,chicken or ham, cranberry sauce and stuffing or dressing. Pumpkin pie is always on the menu, and in the area I grew up in - apple pies. We don't always have the butter cake I mentioned in my posting, but it's easy for me to transport on public transit so that's what I'm bringing. It may not be brought out until half way through the card games we play after dinner. 

The sides are where family traditions really vary, and I suspect some of that is regional,much like it is in the US. For example, squash is very traditional here at Thanksgiving, but not sweet potatos,which generally need a longer growing season than much of Canada has. As a girl I did wonder what that sweet potato casserole - with marshmallows(!) that "all" American families had at their Thanksgiving dinner tasted like. 

The end result is always a group of people who ate too much, are glad they did, and hope there are enough leftovers for turkey and dressing sandwiches the next day.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MO_cows said:


> It's a recipe for tomato soup concentrate that is canned, hot water process.


 THANKS FOR THE REPLY... I ALREADY DO THAT. THOT MAYBE IT HAD SOMETHING DIFFERENT IN YOUR RECIPE


----------



## Micheal

Easy meal for tonight; kielbasa, kraut, and buttered elbows; although there is bread pudding for later.
The place where I spent the week, as a parting gift, they give the bill payer, a loaf of homemade bread. I've discovered that it makes the best (my opinion) bread pudding. Besides if'n it isn't used up in 2-3 days it starts getting old.....  not like commercial breads that last for weeks.


----------



## MO_cows

pixiedoodle said:


> THANKS FOR THE REPLY... I ALREADY DO THAT. THOT MAYBE IT HAD SOMETHING DIFFERENT IN YOUR RECIPE


It's an old recipe out of my Kitchen Klatter cookbook. I had to modify it because the recipe calls for the soup to be thickened with butter/flour before canning and that is no longer considered safe. It has tomatoes, celery, onions, salt, pepper, sugar. I added a little garlic and Worcestershire sauce for extra flavor. And some bottled lemon juice to the jars as I filled them to ensure enough acidity. Everyone likes it, will make it again next year. I just add a little cornstarch slurry when it gets hot and thicken it after it's out of the jar.

Made goulash tonight, the Americanized version. It was good for a change and made enough to have leftovers later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a seasoned pork loin in the SV, and Mr. Pixie will sear it on the grill. I'm thinking grilled asparagus and scallions, and (of course) tots. I'll put mine on a bed of mixed greens.


----------



## Elevenpoint

I've had time off so with the freezing morning temps it's been biscuits and gravy, salmon, pot of scratch chili.
Baking plenty, six loaves of banana blueberry bread with walnuts and pecans, pumpkin pies and a deep dish fresh peach and maple syrup pie.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was beef stew and dumplings. This cool weather is sure bringing out the comfort food ideas....
Reminds me, still got some of that bread pudding, with maple syrup, warmed in the micro-wave, hummm...


----------



## doozie

Just burgers on the grill.
Tomorrow baked beans and bacon, pork chops, a veggie side, and the carrot cake I promised DH.


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOT 2 TINY ROAST BEEF GOING IN THE NESCO. WILL ADD CARROTS LATER. DIDN'T HAVE A POTATO IN THE HOUSE BUT DH WILL GET SOME ON HIS WAY HOME FROM WORK SO I WILL JUST STICK ONE OR 2 IN THE MICRO FOR HIM TONITE & TOMORROW I WILL SIMMER SOME OTHERS IN THE ROAST BROTH FOR A FEW HRS TOM. & BY THE TIME HE GETS HOME FROM WORK IT'LL TASTE LIKE I COOKED THEM ALL DAY WITH THE ROAST.
ALSO I WILL PEEOL ABOUT 8 LBS OF TINY JONATHN APPLES & MAKE HIM AN APPLE PIE TOM. HOPE I CAN MANAGE TO SNG A PIECE OF IT BEFORE HE DEVOURES THE ENTIRE THING!


----------



## Micheal

Had a vegetarian meal tonight.... An Idaho baked potato, cheddar cheese, sour cream, chives, and Bac'n Pieces.

As for the McCormick Bac'n pieces.  I checked the ingredients - it doesn't look like there is anything really good for you, but there is no meat - who woulda thunk.......


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Had a vegetarian meal tonight.... An Idaho baked potato, cheddar cheese, sour cream, chives, and Bac'n Pieces.
> 
> As for the McCormick Bac'n pieces.  I checked the ingredients - it doesn't look like there is anything really good for you, but there is no meat - who woulda thunk.......


Can't imagine no bacon in bacon bits! But then there's not much meat in a Big Mac these days either.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making an oyster stew for the first time in a long time. We found fresh oysters for a price that didn't cause alarm, and bought two pints.


----------



## Micheal

Not knocking your "oyster stew" it may be very good. I know I tasted an oyster stew once - never will be soon enough if'n I was to think of trying it again...... 

Tonight was baked ham, coleslaw, boiled red potatoes, and beet greens. There's enough ham left for many a meal... One of them being split pea soup!


----------



## doozie

Whole roasted chicken with seasoning under the skin, baked potatoes, stuffing on the side, and roasted carrot coins.
DH has put in a request for banana bread, I don't know how long it's been since I've made any.


----------



## GTX63

A nice slowly cooked and strongly seasoned pork loin, with honey carrots (love em), cheesy scalloped potatoes and sweet honey cornbread. It is supposed to last two days...


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a southwestern chicken salad with black beans, a bit of cheese, tomatoes, sweet onions, and chilies.


----------



## no really

Chicken livers fried with bacon and onions, asparagus and homemade flour tortillas (thanks Grandmom)


----------



## Micheal

Using up some of that ham; made mac & cheese with ham, lots of ham , and tossed in some broccoli for color. Also used some 5 year old cheddar, sure did kick up the flavor.....


----------



## MO_cows

Took a couple nights off from cooking and coasted on leftovers and sandwiches. Tonight, back on the job with chicken breast cutlets with apple cider BBQ glaze, Cole slaw and baked beans.


----------



## doozie

The other half of last nights chicken will become chicken and dumplings tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

doozie said:


> The other half of last nights chicken will become chicken and dumplings tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

THAT SOUNDS GREAT! I THINK I HAVE SOME CKN "PARTS" IN THE FRZR THAT SHOULD MAKE GOOD CKN & NOODLES AS WELL. I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT NOW!


----------



## doozie

I have just enough chicken left over to make chicken salad. 
I try to duplicate one from a deli that uses honey, craisins or raisins and walnuts as ingredients. That will be lunch. 
Not sure what's for dinner yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck breast, brown butter gnocchi, and some sort of veg. There will probably be tots as well.


----------



## newfieannie

I've only ever made oyster stew(chowder) with tinned smoked oysters for xmas one year and it really went over well.

I made some cheese bread for my son today and a couple cranberry cream cheese loaves. I've never been able to get cheese bread to rise well but for some reason no trouble at all today. ~Georgia sorry can't get the pics to post


----------



## alida

Last night I hosted seven others for dinner. We had chicken croquettes made from my family recipe,coleslaw, peas with mint sauce, sliced tomatos/cukes and several types of pickles,plus soft rolls from a bakery - my bread making attempts are iffy so I wasn't taking chances. 
Dessert was apple cake with spiced whipped cream and or lemon sauce,which is what we had growing up. It was a really good evening. No leftovers except for some peas and rolls.

Today though I'm just defrosting some minestrone soup I made a month ago and will add the leftover peas(rinsed of the mint sauce), and eat it with one of the rolls.


----------



## painterswife

Side of salmon on the BBQ. Not sure the sides yet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Frito Pie at the auction in Mammoth Spring, Arkansas


----------



## MO_cows

Pork roast tonight, braised in the Crock-Pot with apple cider, onions and garlic. The cooking liquid makes such nice gravy, had to make mashed taters. With a veggie blend.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled steaks (strip and ribeye) and a sheet pan full of root veggies (turnips, golden beets, and brussel sprouts)


----------



## doozie

Another mini carrot cake and raisin oatmeal cookies for later, tonight salmon on the grill, a spinach streudel from Aldis, broccoli on the side maybe with a sauce, and that's not all....my youngest son is visiting for a day or two, we won't see any kids for the holidays, so we will have a feast tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Salmon patties, Mac n cheese and peas.


----------



## Micheal

Well, I'm done with ham meals for a while... Made the split pea soup late Fri night and by last night it was gone....
Today will be hamburgers and fries for lunch. 
Dinner; to early to think bout it... Do know it will not be ham related.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making seasoned (Tajin) skin on, bone in chicken thighs in the SV and then on the grill. That's as far as I'm got.


----------



## doozie

Zucchini noodles with shrimp, garlic, onions and mushrooms. Leftover salmon sandwiches.

Bratwurst with carmalized onions and baked beans for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Ended up with spaghetti and meatballs as a spur of the moment meal for tonight.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala, a pasta of some sort, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Evons hubby

Beef pot roast with taters n gravy, warshed down with rum n coke. My Yvonne is great in the kitchen!


----------



## snowlady

Scalloped potatoes and ham. Yum! Probably leftovers tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ROAST BEEF WITH ONIONS & CARROTS & POTS & THE REMAINS WILL BE USED FOR "STEW" FOR THE FRZR. TRYING TO GET A GOOD SUPPLY OF OUR WINTER FAVORITES MADE & INTO THE FRZR FOR LATER ON DOWN THE ROAD.


----------



## Micheal

Made hamburger soup for tonight's meal; tossed in everything - but the kitchen sink  - must have over done the barley, or rice, or elbows. Reason I say this was most all the liquid disappeared.  
But it sure was good!


----------



## snowlady

My husband ate corn flakes for breakfast for 25 years, then Honey Nut Cheerios for the next 25. Last week he asks for Raisin Bran. What the...? So, Raisin Bran, it’s what’s for supper. LOL


----------



## doozie

DH will have soup and sandwich for dinner, I'm not sure if I'll be having the same yet, there are leftovers floating around in the fridge.

Planning for the the next few days, so I bought leeks for leek and potato soup, a slice of ham for split pea soup, and I might try and make my own crackers just for fun.


----------



## Micheal

London Broil - slow roasted, Brussels sprouts - fresh out of the garden, baked potato, and buttered beets, also fresh from the garden.
Most likely soup for tomorrow if'n the roast isn't eaten up for lunch, time will tell.......


----------



## pixiedoodle

I USE TO MAKE THE BEST SOUP WITH LENTILS...GOT TO DIG THAT RECIPE OUT! HOPE I HAVE NOT TOSSED IT OUT! I MAKE A LARGE POT BIG ENOUGH FOR US TO HAVE A COUPLE SMALL BOWLS & MOST OF THE REST GOES INTO THE FRZR IN SM CONTAINERS FOR QUICK & EASY SOUP & SALAD NIGHTS. I HAD FORGOTTEN ALL ABOUT IT & I USE OT MAKE IT ALL THE TIME! BETTER SEE IF I STILL HAVE THAT RECIPE!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight I'm making bacon wrapped pork loin over chopped savoy cabbage (it cooks so much nicer than green cabbage) with dried cranberries. And something on the side. 

Tomorrow's supper will be started in the crock pot today because it has to cook on low for 18 hours. It's called Kalua Pig, and is 6 lbs of porky goodness, aka pork butt. All the seasoning is is sea salt and liquid smoke. It sounds divine.


----------



## doozie

Couscous with chopped zucchini and onions for flavor, chicken breasts, and the leek soup on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Easy meal last night - pizza! Even better DD bought it....


----------



## alida

pot roast for dinner tonight with sides to be determined after I go to the market. Baked apples for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Beef stew and fresh baked rolls or bread for dipping.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Zuppa Toscana because it's cool, rainy, and damp. Plus it's just delicious.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Irish Pixie said:


> Zuppa Toscana because it's cool, rainy, and damp. Plus it's just delicious.


yes! that is my fav too! i like it better when i can get it at olivve garden tho...it has become so high priced there now that i better learn to make my own!


----------



## newfieannie

I experimented with making a cranberry yeast bread today. the recipe I had calls for the filling to be spread on the rolled dough but i threw everything together at the beginning. turned out to be really good. looks good also. i have to go back to figuring out how i went wrong with posting pics ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Leftovers and more baked rolls, oatmeal cookies.


----------



## snowlady

Yesterday, homemade Mac and cheese. Today, chicken pot pie!


----------



## MO_cows

Been busy. Last night was homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese. Tonight, a pot of chili.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a hodge podge supper. There was chicken tortilla soup, st louis style ribs (with a sauce from SC slathered on), and mac and cheese. and dessert was birthday cake we had from one of my children's birthday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making rosemary seasoned lamb steaks in the Sous Vide, and then a good sear on the grill. I think I'll add a baked potato for Mr. Pixie, and I'll saute some broccoli.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> I experimented with making a cranberry yeast bread today. the recipe I had calls for the filling to be spread on the rolled dough but i threw everything together at the beginning. turned out to be really good. looks good also. i have to go back to figuring out how i went wrong with posting pics ~Georgia


I've lost several pounds since you haven't been doing pics! Just looking at them put weight on me!


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was a treat; sirloin steak done on the grill with some veggies, and of course pickled beets.


----------



## MO_cows

Shrimp carbonara with green salad.


----------



## alida

left over pot roast for dinner with carrots and peas. I'll turn what's left of the roast after tonights dinner into beef barley soup and freeze it for later.


----------



## doozie

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes, green beans.


----------



## susieneddy

First post in over a month for us. last night we went up to the Bullpen restaurant to eat dinner. I had the Santa Fe Salad. The DW had some type of soup with a side of black beans and corn tortillas


----------



## Micheal

Just me tonight; made myself some egg noodles with cottage cheese, chives and some of those non-meat Bac'n pieces....


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was spaghetti, fresh baked french baguette with spinach artichoke dip, and a Caesar salad.

Last night there were sub sandwiches with a bunch of veg, provolone cheese, Genoa salami, and double corn beef from dibella's sub shop. I had leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## MO_cows

Sheet pan dinner tonight. Split chicken breast, potatoes, carrots, onion. With green salad on the side


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found bags of mixed seafood (calamari, scallops, shrimp, and mussels) at Aldi yesterday, so I'm making cheater paella with Vigo yellow rice. I'll add a simple side salad.


----------



## Micheal

Just finished an egg & cheese sandwich and a tall glass of orange juice for breakfast. We don't count the 3 cups of coffee! 
Lunch is an unknown and I haven't even considered the evening meal as yet.....


----------



## Crikket

Stroganoff is on the menu for tonight! ...meatless stroganoff... meatless because.. well, I have no meat.. Sauteed onions & mushrooms will take the place of meat. So basically I'm having noodles with onions and mushrooms...


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we fried up some thin sliced pork with onions and carrots and had a side salad also. Tonight we are meeting some friends who just got back in town for dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Have to cook extra tonight. DH volunteered a pot of chili for a potluck at work tomorrow. For our dinner, burgers and baked beans.


----------



## pixiedoodle

DH IS HAVING FISH FILLETS...NOT SURE WHAT TYPE IT IS... I'LL PAN FRY IT & HE WILL EAT WHAT EVER IT IS. I'LL FIX A SM SALAD & WHAT EVER OTHER LEFTOVER VEGS WE HAVE IN THERE. BAKED A YELLOW CAKE WITH FRESH CHOPPED RED RASPBERRIES IN IT & WILL THROW ON A BIT OF COOL WHIP...COOL WHIP IS MY FRIEND.. I AM TOO LAZY TO MAKE FROSTING VERY OFTEN & WE LIKE IT ACTUALLY BETTER...NOT SO SWEET NOR THICK.
BETTER THAW OUT SOME CKN. FOR TOMORROW.


----------



## doozie

Meatloaf sandwiches and a can of tomato soup I found in the cabinet, easy night and practically no clean up.


----------



## snowlady

Chicken tacos with peppers, onions, pickled jalapeños and lime cream. Yum!


----------



## doozie

Roasted veggies that will be whatever I can find in the fridge, with chicken and some kielbasa. White rice on the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, salmon with sweet kale salad and peas n carrots on the side.


----------



## pixiedoodle

CKN, IS STILL FROZEN SO DH IS GETTING BEEF ROAST POTATOES & A YAM FOR A CHANGE , I'LL ALSO HEAT UP A PAN OF FRZN PEAS. MIGHT EVEN MAKE A BIT OF GRAVY. MADE YELLOW CAKE YEST. WITH CHOPPED FRSH RED RASPBERRIES & WE'LL THROW SOME COOL WHIP ON IT. THIS SHOULD MAKE MEALS FOR A FEW DAYS & THEN I'LL HAVE THOSE CKN LEGS & THINGHS THAWED OUT & THEY'LL GET DONE WITH SHAKE & BAKE FOR THE CKN---DH'S FAV THING ON BAKED CHICKEN. ENOUGH CAKE FOR THE ENTIRE WEEK 7 A FEW PIECES FOR THE FRZR.


----------



## doozie

Pulling a pork chip from the freezer for pork fried rice tonight. 
Egg rolls on the side.
Brown sugar sprinkled canned pineapple rings in the frypan if I find a small can in the pantry.


----------



## Micheal

Windy and cool outside, calls for beef stew tonight..... wonder if'n there's anything left in the garden, hummm


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm seriously considering a pot of pinto beans with onion and diced hog jowl over cornbread tonite. Desert would consist of corn bread under beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cold and windy today and tonight, so I'm making a version of Italian wedding soup. It warms the soul.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Meat loaf, green beans, beets, turnip, pumpkin pie.


----------



## MO_cows

It's Friday. We are having whatever the Dinner Fairy brings!


----------



## alida

I made a pan of stuffed peppers, and baked some squash at the same time. That's dinner. Leftover squash will become soup tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was one of those nights for pizza! Definitely helped with the craziness of getting the kids ready for trick or treating.
Breakfast was some fresh blueberries, yogurt, and 2 hard boiled eggs. Lunch ended up being some stir fry and rice.
Tonight was a better meal - brie and apple stuffed chicken breasts, mashed taters, and some steamed carrots and peas. I also cheated for tomorrow and made a pot of beef stew tonight. That way for tomorrow it just needs to be reheated. I wanted to plan ahead as I'm having to work my 2nd job on Saturday and Sunday (luckily it is from home this weekend). But with having to put in 25 hours between Saturday and Sunday - I figured it best to plan ahead (my eyes are going to hurt from staring at a computer screen for that long).


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have declared today Leftover Day. However, about 5 tonight Mr. Pixie will say, "Pizza sounds really good, Pix." And there will be more leftovers...


----------



## doozie

Chicken breasts, a baked sweet potato to split between us, and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## MO_cows

Turned out the Dinner Fairy was me. Highway shut down due to wreck, got stuck in backup then had to backtrack and detour. Since I had to go thru the biggest nearby town anyway to get home, I picked up a bag of takeout. 

Tonight, Swiss steak.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was the beef stew I had planed on..... Made enough for today's meals so no thought needed to plan anything cooking wise.


----------



## GTX63

Big cast iron pot of vegetable soup, made from our gardens, with a couple pans of corn bread.


----------



## Crikket

Brekkies was scrambled eggs & fried ham! 

Tonight's supper is still up in the air... Stew is what I'm wanting, but don't have the makin's for it! Whatever I do end up making I'm hoping to make enough to have for Sunday dinner too! Maybe enchiladas!


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE HAD A GIFT CARD FOR CHILI'S SO DID THAT FOR LUNCH & I ONY ATE HALF OF MINE SO DH CAN FINISH IT OFF TONITE OT TOM IF HE WANTS TO. ALREADY HAVE ROAST BEEF & PTS GRAVE & OTHER VEGS IN THE FRIDGE & ONE OTHER MEAL THING THAT LEFT MY MIND. TRYING TO GET A FEW ITEMS COOKED UP FOR RE-HEATS WHEN I GET HOME AFTER THIS HEART PRICEDURE. NOT SURE WHAT TO EXPECT AFTERWARDS SO TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD STASH OF RE-HEAT ITEMS. SURE EASIER IN MY MIND.
EVERYONES MEALS SOUND GREAT!


----------



## alida

I was at one funeral AND one memorial service today.(not family- a friend and a former neighbour) In between the two events we stopped in to the cemetery where my family is buried and removed/cut back the flower pots and plant. All three of these places are clustered together a two hour drive away and while tiring and somewhat sad,it was also a pleasant trip down memory lane in the country seeing people I haven't seen for awhile-especially at the memorial. That was one lively event just what the deceased would have wanted!

After two batches of funeral lunch type meals today we're having omelettes for dinner. Simple.


----------



## Crikket

It ended up being a much busier day than I had anticipated, so I didn't get tonight & tomorrows suppers made like I had wanted! That is life & it's ok! We opened some containers of soup and made grilled cheese! It was actually quite tasty!


----------



## doozie

Italian beefs and?????
Need to go out for fresh veggies today, so probably zucchini on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Since the NY Pixies will be here, we're picking up pizzas (just need to heat) for a late lunch. I think we're doing Buffalo chicken wing and plain cheese. We probably should add a third... 

And it just dawned on me that I'm out of juice boxes (they're a Nonnie and Papa's house treat) and the poor babies need something sweet.


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> Italian beefs and?????
> .


Is "Italian beef" different then the plain non-script beef I buy in the store?????


----------



## Micheal

Guess we are going to have bone-in chicken breast, roasted veggies and beet greens for the evening meal.
At least that is what's planned at the moment....


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Snook fillets cooked with tomatoes, onions and garlic. The side was a salad. We realized we didn't like this particular fish cooked that way. We have 2 more fillets so we will fry them. We looked some recipes on how to cook this fish and is either frying or cooking in a heavy sauce. Live and learn


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, oven fried chicken. Salad for one side, maybe frozen garden corn on the cob for the other.


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> It's Friday. We are having whatever the Dinner Fairy brings!


Love the dinner fairy!


----------



## alida

I was in my local chinese supermarket and bought a half bbq'd duck, a mixed mushrooms and broccoli stirfry, and steamed rice. There's enough left for tomorrow too.


----------



## doozie

The red peppers I came upon yesterday were outstanding, so it's stuffed peppers for dinner, carrot coins, and a baked potato too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a beef stew for supper. It's a good recipe.


----------



## susieneddy

Well the fried fish was so much better than the night before. We had french fries and a salad to go along with it.


----------



## Crikket

Fried eggs, fried red potatoes & ham for brekkies! So much yum!! 

I have chicken breast layed out to thaw for supper.. not decided yet on what I'll make. Could be chicken soup, white chili, or alfredo with mushrooms & peas...


----------



## doozie

Meatballs and sauce in the crock pot for meatball sandwiches for lunch.

Salmon, mac and cheese, and I'm looking for an new and exciting cauliflower recipe to try tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm having pumpkin oatmeal for breakfast. And making chicken and shrimp pho for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was cheeseburgers without the bread and fries.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, an old standby, tuna pie. Basically the Bisquick impossible seafood pie recipe but with albacore tuna. For tonight, got boneless skinless chicken breast thawed out but no game plan yet. Probably a stir fry.


----------



## Micheal

Got one large chicken breast left over from Sunday. I'm thinking of making chicken stuffed shells or chicken pot pie. Know I've got the main ingredients - chicken,peas, carrots and cream of mushroom soup, the rest I'll have to check the pantry and decide from there....


----------



## painterswife

Roast chicken tonight. Roasted in a cast iron skillet with garlic and lemon.


----------



## snowlady

Sweet and spicy chicken, rice and green beans.


----------



## doozie

I'm making a roast in the crock pot for future sandwiches and some roast beef hash, and a big beef pot pie tomorrow.


----------



## NewEnglandMTNcat

I am making a "west African peanut soup" using one of my home-harvested cockerels. Starting with the broth.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I’m making a seasoned beef loin in the sous vide, and Mr Pixie will sear it on the grill. I’m thinking about roasted Brussel sprouts, turnips, and golden beets as a side.


----------



## alida

I'm ordering in for dinner, I'm not sure what yet - I just know that I am not cooking tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Well, last night ended up as chicken pot pie; found out I only had 12 big shells.  Put that on my groc list...
Tonight was an easy meal, spaghetti & meatballs and garlic bread.


----------



## snowlady

Beef and noodles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Mr. Pixie goulash (American chop suey) for supper. It's his favorite meal, and he's been working so hard.


----------



## Crikket

Just put some chicken breast on for chicken soup later! Yummo! Can't wait It's a rainy, cold(er) day here, so chicken soup sounds just right!


----------



## Micheal

Made Bologna stew and Bisquick biscuits for tonight's meal.... Even have enough left for the wife's lunch; that is as long as she doesn't eat it later as a late night snack.......


----------



## alida

I made a sheetpan dish of chicken fennel and orange slices. I wish I'd discovered sheet pan meals years ago;they're so versatile.


----------



## snowlady

Leftover pork chops. At hubby’s work, they grill pork chops and make sack lunches with chips, cookies and water and take them to the fields for the farmers in spring and fall. 200+ yesterday 150+ today.


----------



## Crikket

Micheal said:


> Made Bologna stew and Bisquick biscuits for tonight's meal.... Even have enough left for the wife's lunch; that is as long as she doesn't eat it later as a late night snack.......


What is "bologna stew"??


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Thai red curry with shrimp over basmati rice. And something...


----------



## doozie

Roasting half a chicken tonight, Brussels sprouts on the side.
The other half is going into the instant pot for a soup of some sort for tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Beef Braciole cooked in a pasta sauce then roasted in the oven. Had a side of spaghetti to put it on


----------



## sniper69

Even though it was cold outside - I had to fire up the charcoal grill and cook some big burgers and hot dogs for tonight's supper. They sure did taste good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a beer, chili sauce, and onion brisket in the crock pot. It has to cook low and slow for 10 hours. We'll have it on rolls, but I haven't decided the sides yet.


----------



## doozie

Chicken and rice soup with rolls for dinner.

Last of the roast beef for sandwiches at lunchtime.


----------



## Micheal

Crikket said:


> What is "bologna stew"??


bologna is a smoked sausage and is sold as "ring bologna"; in some areas it's cousin is known as baloney....


----------



## Micheal

Oh, if'n you are interested the ingredients for "bologna stew" are; ring bologna sliced into 1/4" rounds, large onion, 2 stalks of celery, diced tomatoes, tomato sauce, bell pepper, oregano and black pepper.. In all honesty I've never seen the recipe in print; it's something my mother use to make and I got it from her then modified it for my tastes....


----------



## pixiedoodle

all sounds good. depending how strong or not i feel tom. i may try to get a pot of lentl stew on to simmer. i wil l"boss" while dh tryies to comprehend cooking instructions... he tries. i am still quite weak so think i am doing good getting from bed to other end of house where the fridge is, plan on getting stroger this week or so i think.
this heart surgery really kicked my behnd & i woud like to never have it again....


----------



## Irish Pixie

pixiedoodle said:


> all sounds good. depending how strong or not i feel tom. i may try to get a pot of lentl stew on to simmer. i wil l"boss" while dh tryies to comprehend cooking instructions... he tries. i am still quite weak so think i am doing good getting from bed to other end of house where the fridge is, plan on getting stroger this week or so i think.
> this heart surgery really kicked my behnd & i woud like to never have it again....


I hope you feel better soon, pixiedoodle.


----------



## Micheal

Pixiedoodle, add my thoughts for your improvement and good health.

Made Cheddar Penne (pasta) with Sausage & Peppers yesterday; a recipe from Campbell's Kitchen.
The original recipe calls for 1 lb of "sweet" Italian sausage, I used 1+ lb of sweet and 1+ lb of med sausage and 2 med sized green peppers in place of 1 large pepper.....Had to add water near the end to keep it from burning on the bottom of the pot.
The recipe's a keeper - SIL even commented that he really liked it....


----------



## GTX63

Beef Roast in the slow cooker (potatoes, carrots, mushrooms, red wine and beef broth, onions, celery, black pepper, a little vinegar and oil) with corn bread and grandpa's radish and sweet onion pie for dessert.


----------



## doozie

GTX63 said:


> Beef Roast in the slow cooker (potatoes, carrots, mushrooms, red wine and beef broth, onions, celery, black pepper, a little vinegar and oil) with corn bread and grandpa's radish and sweet onion pie for dessert.


That looks wonderful!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today I'm making Mongolian beef with broccoli in the crock pot. I really like dinner done when I'm at my most tired.


----------



## doozie

Trying something new today.
Homemade sun dried tomato and chickpea burgers.
Recipe has mixed reviews, DH gave me a "look" but he will at least try anything I make.
Air fryer for fries for him and breaded okra for me. Maybe more Brussels sprouts too.


----------



## susieneddy

Friday night we had the leftover beef. Yesterday we went shopping and had lunch at a new Chinese place. For dinner we had hummus with chips and olives


----------



## pixiedoodle

GOT THAT POT OF LENTIL SOUP GOING SMELLS REALLY GOOD! THAT ONION DISH LOOS ABSOLUTELY SCRUMPTOUS!!


----------



## jimLE

I'm fixing a treat today. .
super moist triple chocolate fudge cake. With rich&creamy milk chocolate icing.


----------



## MO_cows

A little catch-up. For my no cook Friday, dad made a pot of navy beans with ham leftovers out of the freezer. I did make the cornbread.

Last nite, meat loaf, corn pudding, spinach and beet salad.

Tonight, drunken pot roast. With carrots, celery, onions cooked with the beef and mashed potatoes on the side. The cooking liquid makes the best gravy!

And not to show off or anything but tomorrow's dinner is already figured out.  Salmon with spinach salad and baked potatoes.


----------



## Evons hubby

Beef n bean burritos here tonight. Nutritious, Cheap, easy to make, easy clean up.... Best of all... Scrumpdillyishous!!


----------



## Micheal

Last night no-one was really hungry, bout 8pm made a couple of 2 egg omelets with toast and all of it disappeared. 
Tonight ????? wish I knew!


----------



## doozie

One of my bad habits is freezing things and not labeling, we are having some burgers tonight, beef, turkey or brat burger??
Cabbage and onion Fried on the side, maybe a baked potato too.


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> One of my bad habits is freezing things and not labeling, we are having some burgers tonight, beef, turkey or brat burger??


That's the main reason none of my "left-overs" ever get farther then the fridge.......


----------



## Crikket

Fried eggs and fried taters w/onions & shrooms! Pretty much the norm for brekkies here, it never gets old to me

I have no plans thus far for supper, but we have some soup choices, so maybe I'll heat one up and make grilled cheese...who knows!


----------



## Elevenpoint

Tried out the new gas range today, it did its convection thing really good.


----------



## Micheal

Hummm, pie and cookies lick my lips! I know that's better than licking my computer screen? 

Last night was ham steaks, coleslaw, and sweet potato. 
Tonight is going to be chicken soup; well that is what I'm making anyway.


----------



## doozie

More burgers, this time some that were made on the grill when it was warmer out and frozen. I'm also trying to use up the bag of buns I bought before they get too stale.
Mac and cheese, green beans and frozen coconut shrimp on the side. We're doing a grab the first thing you touch in the freezer, and eat it week.

Something new for us here is overnight chia seed pudding. I hope I wake up to a nice surprise tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is turkey tettrazini(spelling?) and a green salad


----------



## doozie

Goulash to go over Orzo pasta. Probably carrots on the side.


----------



## CKelly78z

We browned up 2# of ground beef with diced onions, and garlic for the big pot of chili that we simmered on top of our woodstove for a few hours last night. I ate mine using some tortilla chips to scoop it up...YUM !


----------



## Micheal

Surprise me - we actually ate the chicken soup I made early yesterday last night.....
Tonight was kielbasa, sauerkraut, and boiled potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, pulled some competition BBQ out of the freezer, left over from the American Royal. With some oven fries on the side.


----------



## doozie

Last nights dinner was a dud, sometimes that happens around here. I must have mis measured something, or a lot of somethings LOL.

Tonight is pre made meatballs and sauce for sandwiches I pulled from the freezer. No work and Yum!


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> Last nights dinner was a dud, sometimes that happens around here. I must have mis measured something, or a lot of somethings LOL.


It takes a big person to admit a wrong! 
I sometimes ask who's been screwing around what I'm cooking? This is knowing it's only the wife and me here and she hardly ever cooks let alone fools with my cooking....


----------



## GTX63

Part of what I enjoy about cooking is modifying recipes to suit me. Once in a moon it works; most of the time it is a fail. I still do it all the time.
Last night was Cheesy scalloped potatoes with onions and garlic. I made enough that it should carry thru tonight.


----------



## pixiedoodle

USING UP SCRAPS & LEFTOVERS FOR THIS EVENING MEAL. BETTER DIG SOMETHING OUT OF THE FRZR TO THAW FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS MEAL. THINK WE SRILL HAVE CKN LEGS & THIGHS.... MAYBE I'LL BBQ IT IN SAUCE?


----------



## Hiro

I made pork lo mein from leftover country style pork ribs and cooked some frozen peas from this spring. I think that I have hurt myself.......the rest of the family is still eating; so, they might hurt themselves too.


----------



## alida

Soup,mushroom broth with vegetables and diced cooked chicken. After some testing earlier this week I've been advised to avoid all bread products and pasta plus most other grains for one month, to see what happens. I don''t eat large amounts of bread products as is, but boy do I love noodles. I'll have to be very creative for the next while.


----------



## snowlady

Ribs in the crockpot, green beans and salad. Pretty good!
I think spicy cheeseburger soup tomorrow night.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight was grilled steaks with mushrooms and a side of peas. Not sure about tommorow yet but I'm chopping up cabbage for slaw now and will work from there.


----------



## doozie

I found some frozen hot dogs in the freezer so it's beans and weenies tonight. 

I'm going to try an no knead beer rye bread, mixing up the ingredients tonight,and bake it tomorrow. I still need to find my big covered cast iron pot to cook it in. I think we will have Ham and Swiss sandwiches on rye tomorrow with some plain split pea soup.


----------



## CKelly78z

Leftover chili from 2 days ago...even better !


----------



## pixiedoodle

tiny beef roast in the nesco & i'll add whole potatoes & carrots soon & make dh gray from some of the broth. roast it so small i think he will only have it for 2 meals. better see f there's anything sweet left in the fridge. surely there is something but if not there is always jello!
everyones meals sound pretty darn delish!


----------



## Micheal

Last night's meal; meatloaf, mashed potatoes, peas & carrots and the last of the pickled beets.
Tonight I think it's going to be hamburgers and fries, but hey it's early in the day....


----------



## doozie

Apple pie enchiladas. You make a filling from scratch, roll in tortillas, top with a Carmel sauce and bake.
I'll have to scale down a recipe for us,but it sounded so easy and good, and I just picked up a bag of apples.


----------



## painterswife

Chicken parmesan with salad and pumpkin pie for dessert. We had pot roast last night.


----------



## alida

I put a frozen tourtiere in the oven a short time ago and I'll be having a wedge of that for dinner with a couple of my homemade dilled green bean pickles. While the oven is on I'm reheating a couple baked apples too.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is little ground chicken patties with BBQ sauce on little rolls, a side of corn, and asparagus steamed, or made into soup.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The last of the steak from the freezer, tater tots, and another frozen veg. The freezer needs to be emptied. Last night was basil pesto pizza with fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight is stuffed peppers. 
See the stores are having all sorts of "turkey" sales. Guess I'll have to pick up a couple for the winter's supply. Hope there are small(er) ones.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, Creole baked fish with cauliflower rice. Usually this is one of my favorite dishes but the catfish was so fishy I couldn't finish mine. Won't be buying catfish at Sam's club again. The dogs loved it even with the spicy Creole sauce.

Tonight, beef vegetable soup. With cabbage and tomatoes and all the veggies.

Was given several cartons of mini tomatoes. Need a good tomato salad besides cucumber and tomato.


----------



## pixiedoodle

USING UP LEFTOVERS, SPENT A DAY & A HALF IN CADIAC LEVEL WITH PLURESY OF THE CHEST MUSCLES. IT LEFT AS QUICKLY AS IT CAME ON. WEIRD. BACK TO NORMAL NOW. SEVERAL LEFTOVERS THE NEXT FEW DAYS . WILL COOK ANOTHER BAG OF BEANS FOR THANKSGIVING THIS YR. GOT A FREE HAM FROM HONEY BAKED HAM STORE TODAY SO WIL ADD HAM SANDS TO THE BEAN MENUE.


----------



## doozie

Lunch is potato soup, with one strip of bacon crumbled per the recipe...I'll have to fix that, we both laughed....

Dinner is tacos with the works.


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> Lunch is potato soup, with one strip of bacon crumbled per the recipe..


Now that there is a "tease" if'n I ever heard of one......


----------



## Micheal

Don't know if tonight is going to be soup or stew or gish wish I could plan that far it advance.....


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Rainy day here. . .beef stew, biscuits, apple crisp for supper.


----------



## GTX63

SauerKraut.
Sear and sizzle the meat in a cast iron skillet then add to the kraut with potatoes, green beans and hominy. Pepper and season to taste.


----------



## Crikket

Gettin' ready to fry up some taters and eggs for brekkies, and then start some chicken for creamy chicken rice soup!


----------



## Micheal

Last night ended up with cube-steak fried with onions, mashed potatoes, and canned corn. Got to get used to using frozen and canned veggies now that the garden is for the most part done.
Tonight, again thinking of soup or stew, but time will tell.


----------



## doozie

Salmon from the freezer, along with some cauliflower I had riced, I think I'll flavor the cauliflower with some garlic, onion and sliced mushrooms. 
Tomorrow is beef shortribs made in the crock pot, baked potatoes, and steamed cabbage with some of the short rib sauce on top.


----------



## pixiedoodle

ROAST BEEF , CARROTS, POTATOES & GRAVY FROM 2 DAYS AGO. SHOULD CREATE A COUPLE OF MEALS WITH THAT & IF NOT THEN IT WILL GO INTO A SOUP POT & WILL ADD CABBAGE. BEST PART OF WINTER IS ALL THE SOUPS & STEWS.


----------



## painterswife

Meatball stroganoff tonight. Lots of sour cream and mushrooms. The airfyer is perfect for meatballs.


----------



## snowlady

Salisbury steaks, corn and salad


----------



## MO_cows

Ham steaks baked with a little maple syrup brushed on for glaze. Spinach salad on the side.


----------



## Micheal

MO_cows said:


> Ham steaks baked with a little maple syrup brushed on for glaze..


As many times that I've done ham steaks never gave maple syrup a thought..... Gunna have to try that next time.

Finally made beef stew with dumplings last night.
Going out for lunch and time I get back home will determine what will be for tonight's meal.


----------



## Crikket

We had left over chicken & rice soup, it was SOOO good!! That is one that will be going on the menu weekly though the cooler months!


----------



## MO_cows

Made chicken pot pie with leftover rotisserie chicken. Spinach salad on the side.


----------



## doozie

Leftover short ribs from last night, with the exact same sides, and I'm going to try to make a recipe called apple pie pizza for two for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday got home early enough from a lunch to make chili con carne and Bisquick drop biscuits...
Today and tonight - leftovers....... or not?


----------



## snowlady

Last night was grocery store fried chicken and mashed potatoes. Tonight, chicken enchiladas.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, baked some split chicken breast. Cucumber tomato salad and green beans on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> Made chicken pot pie with leftover rotisserie chicken. Spinach salad on the side.


How did that taste? The reason I am asking is because we used rotisserie chicken with pasta once and it didn't taste right...lol

Meatloaf, baked potato and a salad last night.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was a roast and roasted veggies. Got enough of the roast left for sandwiches tomorrow and to make soup for the evening meal. 
Boy am I planning way ahead.......


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chili with Fritos and cheese. Hubby cooked.


----------



## MO_cows

Susieneddy it was good. This rotisserie chicken wasn't as salty and processed tasting as some. I made broth with the carcass and mushroom stems, then thickened it for the gravy in the pie. Put in sauteed onion and mushrooms, peas n carrots.

Tonight, No Cook Friday was celebrated at the local restaurant. I had chicken fried steak and it was great but the mashed potatoes were fake so I should have chosen a baked potato.


----------



## doozie

I use my food processor to slice wafer thin slices of partially frozen flank steak for stir fry, I haven't done it in soooo long, but it always turns out great. I rarely see flank where I live now, and now it's $$$ when I do, so I'm trying it with a different type of steak today.
Beef Stir fry with mushrooms and carrots tonight over rice.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Cold damp winter day for biscuits and gravy. I might deer hunt for awhile today.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WE ATE OUT AFTER SOME MEGA SHOPPING TODAY..WE BOTH HAVE BROKEN/UN-FIXABLE GLASSES SO WE ORDERED NEW ONES, WENT TO SAMS & ATE OUT & BOT A FEW GROCERIES. MAN! WERE WE TIRED BY THE TIME WE GOT HOME. SO GOT FOOD, GOT GLASSES ORDERED, ATE OUT, & GOT EVERYTHIG PUT WAY & ENOUGH LEFTOVERS FOR A FEW MEALS TOM. NOW IAS DH IS WATCHING FOOTBALL I AM GOING TO CLIMB UNDER MY 3 DOWN COMFORTERS & WRM UP & JUSENOY THE FEEL OF THEM!


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a pot of 15 bean soup. Had some leftover ham to throw in so it was a meal in itself.

Running low on eggs, the hens are molting and not laying squat. So tomorrow breakfast will be biscuits and gravy.


----------



## doozie

Scalloped potatoes and ham, peas on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was; brunch at Denny's (20% off coupon) with the evening meal being a beef/barley & veggie soup. Got enough soup left for today and maybe even tomorrow.... Boy when I make soup I sometimes over do it...


----------



## doozie

More steak sliced in the food processor for Philly Cheesesteak sandwiches tonight. 
Cooking treats for the dogs today too , liversausage "cookies".


----------



## susieneddy

I am behind again. Friday we went to a private party for people who had solar installed. It was at a local restaurant and it was your typical Mexican buffet. Saturday night we had leftover meatloaf and a baked potato. Sunday we got pizza from the local pizza guy. We got a 12" pizza with everything on it and it was pretty good so we will go back.
Dinner tonight is unknown at this time but Tuesday night is a chili cook off with the money raised going to a local planned pethood


----------



## kotori

made chicken tetrazinni last night. Bought a George foreman grill from Goodwill last year and finally tested it out. It works! Made just one breast shredded it and used it in the recipe. was a little less chicken than it called for, but I still feel it was too much. might cut down the chicken broth to do 50/50 with the milk; too much of the chicken taste for me. topped with roasted garlic breadcrumbs instead of cheese and it was delicious! side dishes, just crescent rolls (going to try homemade one of these days) and steamed broccoli. used the same seasoning on the broccoli, little salt and butter and even those that hate broccoli eat it up.


ETA: almost forgot, but i made copycat Auntie Anne's pretzels and it turned out amazing, though i'll need to half or even quarter the recipe next time!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight's dinner was chili relleno with three types of peppers. We used poblano, jalapeno and xcatic peppers.


----------



## MO_cows

Last nite, pork chops with a little pan sauce made of apple cider reduction, onions and garlic. Continuing the apple theme, cooked apples and cabbage together for a side dish. With cottage cheese and a dab of cucumber tomato salad to finish it off.

Tonight, did some running after work so it's heat and eat spanakopita out of a box and salad out of a bag for dinner.


----------



## alida

I made some stir fried beef/broccoli with black bean sauce. i added some onion and mushrooms and marinated the beef in the sauce before stir frying.


----------



## susieneddy

We are going to the chili cook off tonight. Luckily it has gotten cool here so it should be good.


----------



## doozie

Take and bake stuffed pizza from Papa Murphys, DH gets a craving now and then, and I have no idea the fillings he picked but I'm sure it will be delicious.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was spaghetti, store bought meatballs and garlic bread... Not bad for a speedy meal.


----------



## snowlady

15 bean soup and homemade bread. Did it smell good in here this afternoon!


----------



## MO_cows

Made a batch of meatballs with half for the freezer and half for dinner tonight. With spaghetti, V's sauce and green salad on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight's meal - leftovers. Gotta clean out the fridge for all the leftovers that will be from tomorrow's feast...


----------



## alida

left over beef with broccoli for lunch. Curry/coconut bean soup for a light meal as I'm working late tonight.


----------



## doozie

DH Will have the rest of the pizza from last night.
I've seen jokes, pictures, and recipes about avocado toast but never tried it, so...I tried avocado mashed on whole wheat toast for my dinner. Gosh, it was easy and very filling. A do again if I ever want something quick.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, made spiced cranberry sauce and creamy jello salad for tomorrow. For dinner we scrounged leftovers. DSIL was home alone most of the day, nobody to feed her lunch! She's on a walker with a broken leg, she can't carry anything so even if she hopped to the kitchen it wouldn't do her much good! So I made her a plate of leftover roast chicken and salad before I made my Thanksgiving dishes.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was Braciole leftovers from the freezer. Today we are going to Hacienda Xcanatun for a Thanksgiving Dinner


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, the day after a holiday..... LEFTOVERS galore. Unless you sent them home with the guests...... Which I did!
Enough turkey kept for sandwiches for lunch and I can start fresh tonight if'n I had any idea of what to fix....


----------



## Irish Pixie

If I can find all the ingredients, which is likely at this point, I'm doing a pot roast, tators, carrots, and onions in the Instant Pot.


----------



## sniper69

Happy belated Thanksgiving to everyone. The food tasted great yesterday and the day went "smoothly". Made my Mother in laws day (she has some health issues-so the kitchen at her house was mine). She was so excited that things went well. I'm just glad to be able to be a good son in law. My mom was even able to join us. I tried to send whatever leftovers I could home with folks (succeeded with sending some). But there is definitely a meals worth left. 

For tonight - not sure if it will be leftovers, or if I'll be able to convince everyone into something different. Will see. Either way - it's going to be a great day.


----------



## GTX63

Sorry for the crosspost, but when your kids get tired of the turkey, the greenbean casserole and the cranberries, then it may be time for you to open up the "other cupboard."


----------



## susieneddy

Thanksgiving for me was a Ribeye steak with grilled asparagus while Susie had the traditional Thanksgiving meal of turkey, stuffing, cranberry relish and green beans wrapped in bacon
Last night we had some ham that a friend had given us and we made a cheesy potato casserole to go along with it.


----------



## alida

The last time I was at Costco I bought a big container of mixed dried mushrooms. A handful of them are soaking now,and when they've been soaked and then boiled for a few minutes (following directions on the jar), I'm going to mix some with green peas as a side dish with a slice of ham for tonight, and make a crustless quiche with the rest which i'm taking to a relatives tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Snow (lots and lots of snow) predicted for later today and Mon, ending Tues....
Glad I kept the turkey bones, turkey soup is going to be made today..... Most likely I'll make enough to tie us over till Tues when this snow fall is to be over....... If not I'll have to think of something else....


----------



## susieneddy

alida said:


> The last time I was at Costco I bought a big container of mixed dried mushrooms. A handful of them are soaking now,and when they've been soaked and then boiled for a few minutes (following directions on the jar), I'm going to mix some with green peas as a side dish with a slice of ham for tonight, and make a crustless quiche with the rest which i'm taking to a relatives tomorrow.


Let us know how the dried mushrooms turn out.

Last night i just snacked on junk food while Susie slept


----------



## doozie

Turkey noodle casserole tonight, the end of it! A roll or two, and maybe another veggie on the side.
Tomorrow, double decker tacos with the works.


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> Let us know how the dried mushrooms turn out.
> 
> Last night i just snacked on junk food while Susie slept


I thought that they were really good. The jar contained a variety of mushrooms,some thinner some thicker after soaking and boiling . I chopped them up for the quiche and discarded some stems that were still chewy after boiling. The mushroom flavour is quite earthy and stronger than fresh button mushrooms and that was reflected in the taste of the quiche. So, if you try them keep that in mind.
They were superb fried a little before mixing with the peas. Tonight I'm soaking a few more and using the resulting stock as the basis of a soup with chinese dumplings,kale, and onion.


----------



## Micheal

Well, yesterday I got the turkey broth made, then the wife decided she wanted a hamburger and fries; mumbled something bout having enough turkey for a while....  Going to put the broth in the freezer along with cut up turkey for a later date.


----------



## newfieannie

been trying to come up with a cheese bun today like the ones I spend too much on in the market. my son loves to make his sandwich with them. I must say they turned out to be really good. better even then the bought ones. so soft. I got them in the freezer on a pan and I will pk them in bags later to surprise him. the only thing I will change is to use more cheddar cheese .I do believe I'm able to post pics






again~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

they are not uniform in size but he wont care and i'll do better with practice


----------



## susieneddy

alida said:


> I thought that they were really good. The jar contained a variety of mushrooms,some thinner some thicker after soaking and boiling . I chopped them up for the quiche and discarded some stems that were still chewy after boiling. The mushroom flavour is quite earthy and stronger than fresh button mushrooms and that was reflected in the taste of the quiche. So, if you try them keep that in mind.
> They were superb fried a little before mixing with the peas. Tonight I'm soaking a few more and using the resulting stock as the basis of a soup with chinese dumplings,kale, and onion.


Thanks for the information on how they turned out. I will have to look for them at the Coscto in Merida. No idea if they even carry them here.

Dinner last night was cheeseburgers and cheesy potatoes.

I had to go into Merida today for some dog food from Sam's Club, go to the bank and stop at the Chinese place to get some to go orders. I got two orders and it will be enough food for 3 meals.


----------



## GTX63

Tonight is the last night for Thanksgiving leftovers. The gals quit eating any two days ago and the dog quit this morning.
I'll have some of the stuffing and a little dark meat and pass the rest on to the barnyard crowd.


----------



## snowlady

Cheese and crackers last night after a late lunch. Tonight, pulled pork. Tomorrow night chicken tortilla soup.


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> Thanks for the information on how they turned out. I will have to look for them at the Coscto in Merida. No idea if they even carry them here.
> 
> Dinner last night was cheeseburgers and cheesy potatoes.
> 
> I had to go into Merida today for some dog food from Sam's Club, go to the bank and stop at the Chinese place to get some to go orders. I got two orders and it will be enough food for 3 meals.


this is the name brand. Reviews are mixed. I like 'em. Tonight I didn't have mushrooms, I had a salmon sandwich and dilled green bean pickles before heading out to a jewelry making class. 
https://www.amazon.com/Wild-Mushroom-Gourmet-European-Mushrooms/dp/B07Z5TTLWQ


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm just about to put a beef roast in the crock pot with potatoes and cover it with pepperoncini and juice. It's a big roast so I'll cook it on low for at least 8 hours. It's one of Mr. Pixie's favorites.


----------



## pixiedoodle

turkey burger from the frzr, home canned tom soup ^ samll salad. got roast beef thawing for tomorrow & that will surely make 3 meals + a small pot of veg beef soup for the frzr unless dh wants some in a few days & lemon cake from a mix.


----------



## newfieannie

I plan to make a pot of soup later also. my son gave me some vension. nothing like it for a cold windy day. I just took a few ice box cookies from the oven.

i've had these frozen for a couple weeks. so easy when unexpected company comes in to pull them out slice and bake. I just added some glazed cherries to my basic recipe.

a bit lopsided but I didn't save any wax paper boxes etc. that I freeze them in. I don't think anyone will mind though. thought I'd check dollarama tomorrow to see if they have any long narrow containers I could use. I freeze a lot of these winter time. all different kinds . I'm mixing together a date and pecan one at the moment. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I really enjoy seeing pictures of your baking again Georgia! I never thought to freeze cookie dough and just slice half a dozen or so as needed to bake. I wonder if this would work with chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## doozie

alida said:


> I really enjoy seeing pictures of your baking again Georgia! I never thought to freeze cookie dough and just slice half a dozen or so as needed to bake. I wonder if this would work with chocolate chip cookies.


We call them icebox cookies, google some recipes for ideas.
I used to make them when I had kids at home.


----------



## newfieannie

yes Alida I don't know what happened about the pics. obviously something I was or wasn't doing . I also had a lot on my mind with the drainage system leakage etc. etc. at the time.

yes indeed you can make your choc chip ice box cookies. just add 1 cup chips or less to the basic refrigerator recipe. don't use the regular drop choc chip recipe. too soft ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Tonight some thin shaved sliced steaks,seasoned two ways, one way for me and one for him.
Some Yukon gold potatoes diced, and any other veggies we each decide on. Into the skillets for a quick cook. 
Maybe some parmesean on top, and maybe served in flour tortillas.

Tomorrow chicken breasts marinated in Italian dressing, not sure of the sides yet.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> yes Alida I don't know what happened about the pics. obviously something I was or wasn't doing . I also had a lot on my mind with the drainage system leakage etc. etc. at the time.
> 
> yes indeed you can make your choc chip ice box cookies. just add 1 cup chips or less to the basic refrigerator recipe. don't use the regular drop choc chip recipe. too soft ~Georgia


thank you to you and Doozie, that I must use a icebox cookie recipe. I was thinking about using the regular one on the back of the Chipits package.


----------



## Micheal

Roasted chicken for tonight, sides decided later. That's only because the wife may change her mind and roasted chicken becomes left-overs for tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

newfieannie said:


> they are not uniform in size but he wont care and i'll do better with practice


Not being uniform makes them all the better! I have often heard "Oh, cookies I'll only take a couple of the small ones." The GGkids always went for the "bigger" ones...... don't figure.


----------



## susieneddy

alida said:


> this is the name brand. Reviews are mixed. I like 'em. Tonight I didn't have mushrooms, I had a salmon sandwich and dilled green bean pickles before heading out to a jewelry making class.
> https://www.amazon.com/Wild-Mushroom-Gourmet-European-Mushrooms/dp/B07Z5TTLWQ


As long as you liked them that is all that matters. 

Well after eating Chinese for a while we had chili last night. Today we finished up some leftovers. We had 2 cheeseburgers that we poured chili over with a side of cheesy potatoes. No idea what dinner will be..


----------



## sniper69

Last night had some smoked brisket, collard greens, and sweet potato casserole for supper. It may seem like a summer meal, but I'm of the opinion that smoked meat is good anytime of year.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We bought takeout Tom Yum ramen and tuna poke last night on the way home from furniture shopping. Both of us were so tired we had cheese and crackers and went to bed. So the takeout is for tonight's supper and tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## newfieannie

some really good food cooked up here. I'm not all that good a cook. mostly I'm a baker. all I was really interested in from about 5 or so . my Victorian grandmother is to blame. mother was a wonderful cook and baker though.

I pulled out some of the cookies i put together a couple days ago and decided to try them. this is my first time for this combination dates and pecans. i added a bit of orange zest. turned out lovely with some pomegranate tea. i'll definitely try those again. (mom use to store her ice box cookies in a can in the pantry with half an apple to keep them moist) the holly is from my own bush. best year ever. i






have so much I've been giving it away~Georgia


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie had to go to the Dr so we went to the Bullpen to eat since it was close by.

I had fish and chips and she had a Roast beef sandwich with cole slaw.

Breakfast was oatmeal with chopped almonds and brown sugar. With it being almost winter the the cool weather (low to mid 60's at night) is coming in. To us this feels cool/cold esp. after the hot summer we had.


----------



## alida

Indian food, curried eggplant and braised goat, with fresh naan and a dish of plain yogurt with cucumber to cool the spices down.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Tomato, potato, onion, sweet potato casserole.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking about Zuppa Toscana for supper tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was homemade pizza


----------



## Micheal

Right now am making turkey/veggie soup for tonight from the broth and left-over turkey I put into the freezer awhile ago. Thanksgiving was awhile ago, wasn't it?  
Lunch today though was a tuna salad regardless the 26 degrees and snow coming down.


----------



## doozie

Tenderized pork cutlets I'll bread with panko and seasonings, applesauce, and cauliflower tots were finally on sale so I'm trying them in the air fryer tonight, maybe a handful of fries for DH with the tots.

Tomorrow DH wants sloppy joes, and I'll also make some chili while I'm at it for dinner the next day.

We also tried something new to us the other evening, DH went to the kitchen to make up some "snacks" while we watched TV.
We had leftover refried beans, taco meat, and shredded cheese heated on English muffins like an open faced sandwich, it was more like a fourth meal LOL, but very good.


----------



## newfieannie

I was thinking about going to a turkey supper tomorrow at a church about 5 min away but we are expecting snow. hope it's not too bad I was counting on getting a few pics. of the tables. I do have good tires.

I made a few unbaked Christmas cookies earlier. waiting for them to harden so I can roll them into balls. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

all I have left to make now in the unbaked ones is rum balls. on the right is Cherry Surprises and on the left is Moose Farts. mom use to have them smaller because they are very rich but I didn't have the patience tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, would you have the recipe handy for those farts? My daughter loves moose anything....

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

there's no moose meat in those Mon! they are just a sweet treat .sweetened milk, coconut, graham wafers, chocolate chips then rolled in more crushed wafers. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

We haven't had crack in a bowl in quite awhile and I can make it in my sleep. Plus it's delicious.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pan seared swordfish with garlic peppercorn butter. OMG!


----------



## newfieannie

oh yeah swordfish! brings back memories from when I use to pull the small camper onto the wharf when my husbands ship came in. I would cook him up swordfish for his dinner and we would have some wine and whatnot. only way I could see him more often is to travel to where he was.

not bothering to go out today. hardly any snow but cold! going down to -12C later. my son called and said he wanted a couple hundred more cookies for friends so i'll stay in the warmth and make easy ice box cookies for baking closer to xmas.

he also wants more of those cheese buns so that will be my day. might as well cook up some chicken while I'm in the kitchen anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

made up some more cheese buns today. they were better than the last lot likely because I knew what I was doing this time. made a sandwich with waldorf salad/sandwich spread like I make for tea parties but used cranberries instead of apples. it was very filling . plenty for my supper. ~Georgia


----------



## bstuart29

Hamburger helper, mashed potatoes and peas


----------



## Micheal

Pizza last night. Got enough left (3 slices) for today's lunch. 
And the evening meal will be ?????? Who knows?


----------



## doozie

Banana Bread, it won't last long!
I have tried what seems like 100 different recipes over the years. Today's recipe did not disappoint.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have to drag my tired butt to the kitchen and make a nice southwestern chicken salad for supper.


----------



## alida

I adapted a recipe for Italian wedding soup to use some bit and pieces of vegetables I had in the house. The most labour intensive part was making five dozen 3/4" sized meatballs. The end result was very good and the left overs will be good for lunch this week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I adapted a recipe for Italian wedding soup to use some bit and pieces of vegetables I had in the house. The most labour intensive part was making five dozen 3/4" sized meatballs. The end result was very good and the left overs will be good for lunch this week.


I cheat and buy frozen meatballs.  I use Andrew Zimmern's "Almost Italian Wedding soup" recipe, but in any form it's delicious.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> I cheat and buy frozen meatballs.  I use Andrew Zimmern's "Almost Italian Wedding soup" recipe, but in any form it's delicious.


I too have used frozen meatball, Presidents Choice, a Loblaws name brand are excellent. If I ever make such tiny meatballs from scratch again I think I'll make even more and freeze them. I used a mix of ground beef,and mild Italian sausage (removed from its casing) plus fresh grated parmesan and some breadcrumbs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I too have used frozen meatball, Presidents Choice, a Loblaws name brand are excellent. If I ever make such tiny meatballs from scratch again I think I'll make even more and freeze them. I used a mix of ground beef,and mild Italian sausage (removed from its casing) plus fresh grated parmesan and some breadcrumbs.


Cooked Perfect brand frozen meatballs make a snack size that are perfect for soup.  Homemade are best tho. 

My oldest puts a bit of mozzarella cheese in the center of her meatballs for spaghetti. They are delicious.


----------



## bstuart29

Fried egg sandwiches


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a nice Christmas/Holiday meal at church. Lot's of good food to enjoy. My contribution was 58 deviled eggs (58 halves, so 29 whole eggs) and a dutch apple pie. The eggs went fast and only a couple slices of pie made it home.


----------



## doozie

Since I made chili the other day, and our favorite brand of hot dogs (Nathan's Beef) were on sale, DH had chili dogs for lunch. 

Pork on a stick tonight, I'm leaving the sticks in this time... (a local store slices into a perfectly good roast and inserts wooden picks for some unknown to me reason, and has a big sale on them a few times a year) baked potatoes, and a mash up of carrots and parsnips on the side.


----------



## newfieannie

I find that the devilled eggs really go fast at the church socials. I don't eat them but that's one of the things I take. my husband use to like the ones I made with shrimp.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I can't decide if I'm going to order in some Vietnamese or make Italian wedding soup. I'm tired, so ordering in sounds very tempting.


----------



## bstuart29

Making fried potato sandwiches tonite


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I can't decide if I'm going to order in some Vietnamese or make Italian wedding soup. I'm tired, so ordering in sounds very tempting.


And Vietnamese won. It's stir-fried beef and broccoli over vermicelli noodles. And absolutely delicious.


----------



## snowlady

Bacon and eggs with bacon cheddar biscuits. Guess what was in a gift basket from one of Mr. Snowman’s customers.


----------



## Micheal

Chicken stuffed shells and Bisquick biscuits for tonight, even got enough for tomorrow's lunch...


----------



## alida

I'm just nibbling on a plate of pickies tonight,a bit of cold ham and summer sausage,cucumber,cold grilled asparagus,tomato slices etc. Dessert was a sliced apple and a small piece of Welsh cheddar. Next time I might start with the apple and cheddar.


----------



## doozie

Fish from the freezer, I think it's tilapia. Broccoli in cheese sauce on the side, and Yukon gold potatoes diced and fried in the skillet.


----------



## susieneddy

As usual I am a day late and a dollar short on posting. 
Over the weekend we ate out once but we cooked up some pork loin and had it with buttered potatoes. Last night we had a clean out the fridge dinner. We had left over pork loin, Italian sausage in pasta type sauce, sliced kohlrabi and onions, garlic bread from the pizza dough.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had Ruben sandwich's with a salad. We found Corn Beef and Swiss Cheese at Costco yesterday and Rye bread at another store. Luckily we had a jar of sauerkraut at home


----------



## snowlady

Chicken fajitas. Not sure about tomorrow. Maybe soup of some kind.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was the last of the chicken stuffed shells......Made alot more then I thought. 
Going out for lunch so what's for tonight is dependent on how late lunch will be and on what we order.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had garlic brats, potato salad and cole slaw


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's lunch got canceled so went to Denny's and had a "Grand Slam" then did some groc shopping.
Made Shrimp Creole for the evening meal...... 
Now to decide what will be on the menu for tonight???? After groc shopping so many choices; oh so many choices....


----------



## susieneddy

well we have leftover brats, potato salad and cole slaw which will probably be lunch or maybe we freeze the brats. Susie is cleaning some really nice big shrimp so we may have them tonight.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is Tenderized pork chops, baked potatoes, buttered peas.

Tomorrow is Taco Lasagna and a side salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a Cajun seasoned pork loin in the sous vide and then for a good sear on the grill. I'm having it over mixed greens, Mr. Pixie is having his with red beans and rice, and I'll do some type of veggie side.


----------



## Micheal

Finally decided on Mac & Cheese with ham & broccoli for last night's meal.
For today, left-overs; looks as though the fridge needs emptying....


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ended up having shrimp fajitas but I did make a shrimp taco. Brats have been eaten for lunch today and the potato salad was eaten as a late night snack last night...lol


----------



## no really

Bean soup with jalapeno cornbread. Lunch was peanut butter sandwich, out of leftovers


----------



## susieneddy

Okay we still had some left over uncooked shrimp and some corned beef. What kind of meal can you make with those two items. Well she found a Corned Beef and Shrimp Grits with Caraway Havarti. She substituted Fennel seed and Swiss cheese to make with the meal. It was different but I was all in when I heard grits!!!


----------



## GTX63

I cut a dead oak down for my neighbor yesterday.
I never asked for a thing.
He insisted (plural).
I accepted.
He is awaiting my update this weekend.
Pretty sure they'll be deepfried.
edit-"Sell By" dates are only recommendations, right?


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had our Church adult small group Christmas party. There were all kinds of good foods to choose from. Everyone brought a dish (or two) to the meal. The two items my wife and I took were green bean casserole and also a platter of dried fruit.


----------



## Micheal

GTX63 said:


> I cut a dead oak down for my neighbor yesterday.
> I never asked for a thing.
> He insisted (plural).
> I accepted.
> He is awaiting my update this weekend.
> Pretty sure they'll be deepfried.
> edit-"Sell By" dates are only recommendations, right?
> View attachment 81978


Never had them.....but during my time down South I'd seen Chitterlings deep fried but not in a loaf...


----------



## Micheal

Last night were the left-overs. 
Tonight, meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots. Leastwise that's what I'm thinking...


----------



## doozie

Oven roasted whole chicken, baked potatoes, something green on the side for dinner.
Banana bread going into the oven shortly.

Tomorrow or the next day a casserole with the leftover chicken I saw that features chow mein noodles. It's something we've never had before.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the shrimp fajitas and tonight will be the leftover shrimp, Corned beef and grits.


----------



## Evons hubby

Made a full pot of the queens beans last night. Pintos, onion, chicken broth, smoked jowl. Will be working on those for several days.


----------



## doozie

A request from son for date bars, in the oven now.
Also a request for 7 layer or magic cookie bars, I'll be making them soon as I get all the ingredients.
He remembers these from childhood, I have not made either in quite a while.
He managed to be here early for the holidays, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## bstuart29

Potato soup on this cold and wet day


----------



## susieneddy

tonight homemade mushroom soup. Not sure what we will have with it


----------



## snowlady

Oven stew.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck breast, brown butter gnocchi with spinach, and whole mushrooms, garlic, and white wine.


----------



## doozie

Lamb burgers with tzatiki sauce. Hamburgers on the grill for a later date since I'm going to be grilling.
Maybe potatoes in a foil pack alongside and Orzo salad with marinated artichokes.


----------



## pixiedoodle

BEANS & CORNBREAD HERE WITH SOME SORT OF CAKE MAYBE OR TAPIOCA IF I HAVE ENOUGH MILK THAWED OUT. MADE GREAT NORTHERN BEANS LAST NIGHT & IT IS COLD & SNOWY SO BEANS & POE SOUND GOOD TO US.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yesterday we went to Poodies, which is a local bar where Willie Nelson used to hang out. They have live music most nights, and steak on Mondays. We heard George Ensle play and Buddy Case who was new to me. I knew George from events in Ganado, but Buddy was new to me. Had a wonderful time, and I brought home half my baked potato and steak. Chopped up some onion, the potato and steak, sauteed just enough time to get it warm. OMG. Good "leftovers."

Tonight is feeling like Beans and Cornbread.


----------



## DianeWV

Chili and cornbread tonight.


----------



## newfieannie

I've never made oven stew. guess it's more or less same as on the stove only you likely don't have to check as often. I'm making up a few appetizers in case someone unexpected turns up . like rainbow slices. made a double bath of them this morning. just stuff you can put in the freezer and pull out and slice. sausage balls can be frozen 

I wasn't going to make my own red pepper jelly but I use a lot of that and haven't been able to get it at the church sales this year. by the time I get in the pushy women are already there and bottles that they had are gone.

made some cheese balls yesterday but made them into logs. 4 of them. cut off a thin slice and tried on ritz crackers. just fits and so good! that would be nice on a cheese board with fruit etc. guess i'll pick up the red peppers and certo tomorrow and get to work on that. only takes about 1/2 hour once I get the peppers cut up. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy

Georgia, didn't get to make the Moose Farts. The furnace repairman came and spent nearly all day, and then my daughter showed up early! So, I packed the ingredients up and sent them home with her. She is REALLY excited to try them, and thinks the kids will get a kick out of them.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie

oh that's good Mon! I gave my son all of mine and forgot to save some for myself. he's sharing them with friends so they wont last long. I have to make devil dogs (chocolate sandwiches ) for him tomorrow. I thought I was finished after making those extra 200 for his friends but he can't get through xmas without those. course I still have to make a dessert for him closer to xmas day not sure what it will be this year. yule logs are easy to throw together. ~Georgia


----------



## bstuart29

Goulash tonite


----------



## Evons hubby

I woke up from my nap to the smell of our home made spaghetti sauce wafting through the house! Can't wait!


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was Pepper Steak served on rice. Not to bad considering I used a $1.99 round roast instead of a $3.99 round steak....


----------



## snowlady

Georgia,oven stew is stew meat, potato, carrot, onion and peas mixed with cream of celery soup, 1/2 can water, 1/2 c ketchup, salt and pepper. Put in covered dish at 250 for 4 hours. It’s a good thing to make on a cold day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The temps tonight will be single digits, so soup is what's for supper. I'm doing a huge pot of Italian wedding soup. Yum.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meatballs made with Italian sausage and ground beef, garlic bread, green beans or zucchini, maybe both.
Extra meatballs and sauce for sandwiches later in the week.

Saltine cracker toffee, or as the recipe calls it " Christmas crack ". Very to make, I'll top it with ground nuts on one half, Heath bits on the other.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs made with Italian sausage and ground beef, garlic bread, green beans or zucchini, maybe both.
> Extra meatballs and sauce for sandwiches later in the week.
> 
> Saltine cracker toffee, or as the recipe calls it " Christmas crack ". Very to make, I'll top it with ground nuts on one half, Heath bits on the other.


My oldest daughter makes "Christmas crack" too, but they can't call it that anymore after an email home about our oldest granddaughter having "crack" when she gets home. They call it crackle now.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Grilled duck breast, brown butter gnocchi with spinach, and whole mushrooms, garlic, and white wine.


Susie went yum. We had duck in Prague and Berlin and she loved it. We are going to see if we can find some here.
We have been eating leftovers like the Mushroom soup and salads. We did buy some fresh beans no idea what they were but resembled pink and green lima beans from some local farmers at the slow food market in Merida. We made soup by adding a ham bone, onions, celery, potatoes, chives and vegetable stock. We had some Jiffy corn muffin mix so we decided to use it. It didn't rise at all. It was so dense that we threw it away. Getting use to baking foods at sea level with this humidity can be a problem.

Tonight some friends are coming over and she is bringing some Indian food. We shall see what it is tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Got a ham (shank cut) in the oven. Just awhile ago finished making coleslaw and have a sweet potato ready for the microwave.... We should be eating somewhere around 6:30 tonight...


----------



## DianeWV

Made a coconut cake that is so easy and delicious: 1. white cake mix (bake like normal), then while it's still warm punch holes in it (use fork or straw) 2. mix a 15 oz. can of cream of coconut and a small can of sweet condensed milk and pour over the warm cake. 3. when it cools spread a tub of whipped cream or cream cheese icing and layer flaked coconut on top. Refrigerate cake. It is so good and rich especially if you like coconut.


----------



## alida

Left over Thai curried potatos and chicken and mango salad which also has cucumber and red pepper in the mix.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was a variety of food that we didn't really care for but what do you do but eat it when someone brings ii over..lol 
We had 2 types of pasty. One was a cornish and I forgot the other one. We also had two types of Indian food with no curry taste at all.


----------



## doozie

Since son is visiting he picked a bag of pecan smoked chicken wings from Walmart to try in the airfryer for lunch. We don't usually eat this type of thing and would never buy a big bag for ourselves but my gosh they were really very good.

The meatballs from last night won't last till later in the week either, so it's meatball sandwiches tonight. Not sure what sides we will have if any.

I decided to try some almond coconut milk, and I didn't like it with my cereal at all, but as a drink alone or as a smoothie ingredient with bananas it was very good.

I'm Pulling chicken from the freezer for Chicken Marsala tomorrow night, oven roasted seasoned onions and potatoes to go with it.


----------



## bstuart29

The other day I made a turkey so today I'm making turkey hash Being I made navy beans recently too I'm adding those too to it. Should be great on this cold day


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, the (dis) advantage of cooking for two.... That ham we had yesterday, was for lunch today and will be ham & something for the evening meal. Of course there will be some ham event for tomorrow's lunch, before the meaty ham bone becomes split pea soup that will last a day or three......


----------



## susieneddy

tonight another container of chili from the freezer


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is getting a bag of Bertolli from the freezer, I'm eating carefully as I had a bout with a stomach bug yesterday. Tomorrow starts "mama escape weekend" and I'm going.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm eating carefully as I had a bout with a stomach bug yesterday. Tomorrow starts "mama escape weekend" and I'm going.


Do hope you get to enjoy your weekend......


----------



## Micheal

tonight it's an purchased EBA (everything but anchovy) pizza night.
Split pea soup for tomorrow - well at least I'll make it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chowder. Baking potatoes cut in chunks. Sweet potatoes cut smaller. Corn. Browned onion and garlic. Brown and wild rice. Vegetable broth. Haven’t decided how to thicken it yet.


----------



## newfieannie

mom used to take one of the pot and mashed it (after it was cooked) then add to chowder to thicken. I use whipping cream. corn starch can be used also.

I made some more maple pecan fudge today . I have to hide it or eat it all. I really don't eat fudge. mostly save it for company. I plan to get a pot of fish chowder going tomorrow. I also bought some soup bones for a pot of soup(makes wonderful flavor) I remember when I could get a soup bone for 50 cents. paid over 6 dollars for this one. ~Georgia


----------



## light rain

Today I went over to a friend's house and cooked lunch for the both of us. Haddock, sweet potato, collards (with acv), rye bread and Ben & Jerry's. Things turned out well and my friend in her 90 years of living had never had collards before. Either she liked them or she was being polite...

I came home and had a couple of beers after chainsawing some locust and really am still full from lunch. Tomorrow am natto, an egg and brn rice for breakfast.


----------



## doozie

DH made us French toast on thick Texas toast bread and sausage for breakfast yesterday. 

I'm going to try and get to making make another dessert today, and I've been obsessing about the Coconut poke cake post, I've had it before and it is so good!

It's going to be nice out so Brats over a fire or on the grill for lunch and Tacos with the works for dinner. 

Tomorrow a beef broccoli stir fry over rice or pan fried noodles.


----------



## newfieannie

made a bit of red pepper relish/jelly? today. only half a batch. i don't use a lot of sugar so it took some adjusting but i must say it was tasty. planning on a haddock chowder later on.






~Georgia


----------



## Micheal

Cut up a good portion a London Broil and made some beef jerky for the DD. 
Think I'll take what's left of the meat and make a beef stew....


----------



## MO_cows

Don't pay the ransom - I have escaped. Just kidding. Busy, busy and phone problems kept me from posting for awhile.

For dinner tonite, coca cola carnitas are simmering on the stove. Sounds strange but it's good. Coke and pork are like beef and red wine, some kind of magic happens. We will have shredded pork with warm tortillas, beans and rice. 

Been cooking for Christmas treat baskets. Pumpkin bread, jalapeno jelly, beef jerky. But today made old fashioned fudge and it was epic fail. Started setting up before I got it in the pan. So it's fudge crumbles and chunks. I will make some soft fudge, it never fails.


----------



## Lisa in WA

The yearly monster lasagna is in the fridge ready to be popped into the oven tomorrow. 
Homemade sauce from San Marzano tomatoes, Italian sausage, pork, beef, homemade noodles, two pounds of ricotta, four pounds of fresh mozzarella, and parmigiana reggiano shredded over top in a huge roasting pan.
We always have lots of leftovers.


----------



## doozie

Tomorrow is any and all the leftovers from the past few days, sandwiches for dinner, and everyone is feeding themselves when and as they please


----------



## snowlady

Chicken cordon bleu tonight, chicken casserole (also known as Grandmas chicken stuff) tomorrow night. Thursday, everyone is on their own and Friday is ham and turkey dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Having been gone :gasp: overnight and he had to scrounge food in the fridge/freezer, Mr. Pixie requested goulash for supper tonight. I shall oblige.


----------



## sniper69

Sunday was Chicago pizza from Lou Manetti's in Chicago. Was there over the weekend. The Christmas market there was way to busy.

Last night was BBQ meatballs, scalloped potatoes, green bean casserole, Mac n cheese, vegetables, homemade pecan pies, and other foods (it was a hodge podge of foods from family that came over). 

For Christmas meal today, I wanted to do. A standing rib roast, but got "shot down". So it is a spiral sliced hickory smoked ham that I'm making a glaze and a gravy for, mashed taters, sweet potato casserole, brussel sprouts, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, and an apple pie and pecan pie. We have some other foods for munching on until the main meal is finished. I have some pickled okra calling my name, lol. 

It is my sincerest hope that everyone has a merry Christmas and that everyone has a day filled with many blessings.


----------



## Micheal

DD took home the last of the split pea soup yesterday; got to figure out something for the evening meal. 
Hummm, think I'll have a couple of over-easy eggs on french toast for breakfast and then I'll have a thought for the later meal or maybe not......


----------



## doozie

Tomorrow is a porketta pork roast, it's been pre seasoned at the store, so I hope it's going to be good, I could smell the seasoning through the plastic wrap. Yikes or yum...we will see.

Christmas dinner is Jambalaya, double shrimp per request, sausage and chicken as ingredients too.

Goulash sure sounds good to me, I've been making Mable Hoffman's recipe for the crock pot for years now, I'll be making some soon!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our son in law and daughter are making dinner- prime rib roast, mashed potatoes and gravy, and several veggies. Our daughter is making one of her famous charcuterie boards. We're contributing champagne and OJ for mimosas, and a huge shrimp cocktail platter. 

Have a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Tomorrow is a porketta pork roast, it's been pre seasoned at the store, so I hope it's going to be good, I could smell the seasoning through the plastic wrap. Yikes or yum...we will see.
> 
> Christmas dinner is Jambalaya, double shrimp per request, sausage and chicken as ingredients too.
> 
> Goulash sure sounds good to me, I've been making Mable Hoffman's recipe for the crock pot for years now, I'll be making some soon!


The porketta roast sounds good to me. I'm going to have to try that. Actually, so does the jambalaya.


----------



## susieneddy

wow the post are from various days then back to an older day not sure what is going on.
We hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas.
We got invited to two different parties to eat yesterday. Needless to say we came home stuffed.
We put a Costco ham in the oven for us today, tomorrow and so on 
Tonight off to get a root canal. They wanted me to go get it down Monday night but I got it changed until today.


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> wow the post are from various days then back to an older day not sure what is going on.
> We hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas.
> We got invited to two different parties to eat yesterday. Needless to say we came home stuffed.
> We put a Costco ham in the oven for us today, tomorrow and so on
> Tonight off to get a root canal. They wanted me to go get it down Monday night but I got it changed until today.


Hope you recover soon from the dental work!


sniper69 said:


> Sunday was Chicago pizza from Lou Manetti's in Chicago. Was there over the weekend. The Christmas market there was way to busy.
> 
> Last night was BBQ meatballs, scalloped potatoes, green bean casserole, Mac n cheese, vegetables, homemade pecan pies, and other foods (it was a hodge podge of foods from family that came over).
> 
> For Christmas meal today, I wanted to do. A standing rib roast, but got "shot down". So it is a spiral sliced hickory smoked ham that I'm making a glaze and a gravy for, mashed taters, sweet potato casserole, brussel sprouts, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, and an apple pie and pecan pie. We have some other foods for munching on until the main meal is finished. I have some pickled okra calling my name, lol.
> 
> It is my sincerest hope that everyone has a merry Christmas and that everyone has a day filled with many blessings.


Love pickled okra! Happy New Year!


----------



## doozie

DH made a pack of bacon on the grill, I had a bacon and guacamole tortilla wrap with mine.

Leftovers for all for dinner tonight! So much left over from the past two days.

Tomorrow is meatloaf, mashers, and Brussels sprouts. Hopefully some will be left for sandwiches.
Also planning on baking a nice no knead loaf of rye bread.


----------



## MO_cows

Stir fried some shrimp, broccoli and carrot sticks with garlic, tossed in cooked spaghetti and poured a jar of store bought Alfredo sauce over all. Shrimp Alfredo with veggies is that what it's called?


----------



## Evons hubby

MO_cows said:


> Stir fried some shrimp, broccoli and carrot sticks with garlic, tossed in cooked spaghetti and poured a jar of store bought Alfredo sauce over all. Shrimp Alfredo with veggies is that what it's called?


Dunno what it's called but it sounds scrumpdillyishious!


----------



## Micheal

Made Spanish rice for last night's meal. 
With that and some other left-overs I think we are set for the rest of the day.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Hope you recover soon from the dental work!
> 
> 
> Love pickled okra! Happy New Year!


So far so good on the root canal. I was in the dentist chair for 1 hour. Total price was $ 158.00 USD. I do have to go back to my dentist to have the crown put back on since ti popped off just as he was going to drill through it.

Dinner last night was scrambled eggs..soft and easy to eat


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have not had haluski in over a month, and I'm going through withdrawal. After my eye app't, I ran to the grocery store and picked up the fixin's. Yum.


----------



## alida

I wasn't feeling the best over the last three days and now I know why - a flaming cold,sore throat,itchy eyes etc. All I've felt like eating today is chicken broth and toast with cheese on it. I took today off to give myself a nice five day holiday,figures that's when I'd get sick. I'm sure that I'll be better on Monday for work. Off to make some hot water with ginger and honey in it.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Micheal

alida said:


> I took today off to give myself a nice five day holiday,figures that's when I'd get sick. I'm sure that I'll be better on Monday for work. Off to make some hot water with ginger and honey in it.


 Personally if'n it was me I'd talk it over with Jack Daniels, Johnny Walker, or even Jim Beam...


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> I have not had haluski in over a month, and I'm going through withdrawal. ..... I ran to the grocery store and picked up the fixin's. Yum.


And how did your cabbage and noodles turn out? 
Come to think about it it's been along time since I've made it also..... humm.


----------



## light rain

alida said:


> I wasn't feeling the best over the last three days and now I know why - a flaming cold,sore throat,itchy eyes etc. All I've felt like eating today is chicken broth and toast with cheese on it. I took today off to give myself a nice five day holiday,figures that's when I'd get sick. I'm sure that I'll be better on Monday for work. Off to make some hot water with ginger and honey in it.


Feeling any better?

Do you do the elderberry syrup routine at times like these?
I've been taking msm the last week or so 'cause I thought I was coming down with something and doing saline rinses... So far I just feel a little off.
*the Jack Daniel's medicinal additive doesn't sound too bad either...


----------



## alida

light rain said:


> Feeling any better?
> 
> Do you do the elderberry syrup routine at times like these?
> I've been taking msm the last week or so 'cause I thought I was coming down with something and doing saline rinses... So far I just feel a little off.
> *the Jack Daniel's medicinal additive doesn't sound too bad either...


Thanks all, I definitely caught the "bug" going around my area and I'm feeling a little sorry for myself since I was looking forward to the time off to do some fun things.

I'm not familiar with elderberry syrup and colds so I did some googling. I had no idea it could help relieve symptoms. 

I've been doing the regular, hot drinks,especially with ginger to warm me up. The toast with cheese is always what Mom would give one of us, along with tomato soup, when we had a cold. Now that I'm far into adulthood I agree that the "medicinal" benefits of Jack Daniels should be considered to.


----------



## snowlady

Ham ️
Turkey️
Chicken casserole ️
Cookies ️
Italian beef coming up tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

We went to a Chinese buffet for lunch yesterday, I ate myself sick, I love Crab Rangoon appetizers, I should have stopped there after I had my fill, but there were so many other tempting things to choose from. I didn't eat dinner and swore off buffets again. Haha.
We went because son is visiting, and it's the only place good?? Sushi is available around the area I think. 

Tonight is Chicken Marsala, extra mushrooms in the sauce, garlic bread and broccoli florets.


----------



## MO_cows

It's been a gray dreary day. So made a pot of chili. DH brought home leftover fruit from the senior citizen and shut in fruit baskets they make up and give out in town for Christmas. So I need to use up a bunch of oranges, think I will try making marmalade.


----------



## MO_cows

I am a fan of elderberry. Used the lozenges for years. Now me and dsil are on a preventive regimen of gummy vitamins and gummy elderberry supplement daily. It's our dessert after dinner.


alida said:


> Thanks all, I definitely caught the "bug" going around my area and I'm feeling a little sorry for myself since I was looking forward to the time off to do some fun things.
> 
> I'm not familiar with elderberry syrup and colds so I did some googling. I had no idea it could help relieve symptoms.
> 
> I've been doing the regular, hot drinks,especially with ginger to warm me up. The toast with cheese is always what Mom would give one of us, along with tomato soup, when we had a cold. Now that I'm far into adulthood I agree that the "medicinal" benefits of Jack Daniels should be considered to.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> And how did your cabbage and noodles turn out?
> Come to think about it it's been along time since I've made it also..... humm.


It was wonderful, as usual. 

Today is ginormous pork chop day. I'm going to try them in the Sous Vide for the first time, and then Mr. Pixie will sear them on the grill. I'm thinking whole mushrooms in white wine and garlic, and sauteed broccoli.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef sandwiches and fries, tomorrow pepper and egg sandwiches for breakfast on the rolls.
I use some of the leftover peppers and beef gravy to make the eggs in, I think I like the pepper egg sandwiches more than the beef sandwiches themselves!


----------



## GTX63

We are finally thru all of the Christmas carbohydrates and junk foods.
Today's rainy day special is close to expiration pork ribs and rib eye steaks. The former are smoked and ready for bbq. The latter meats will be grilled and served at the big table with mashed potatoes, honey carrots, and home made sourdough bread.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was a ham sandwich. Sure wish we had some chips to go with it


----------



## light rain

MO_cows said:


> I am a fan of elderberry. Used the lozenges for years. Now me and dsil are on a preventive regimen of gummy vitamins and gummy elderberry supplement daily. It's our dessert after dinner.


Do you grow elderberry?


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> Dinner last night was a ham sandwich. Sure wish we had some chips to go with it


We cooked a 1/2 ham for Christmas day. It was/is good but after eating a few slices I was drank over 6 cups of water over a 5 hour timespan. So thirsty! Way too much salt for me...


----------



## light rain

Hey, has Pixiedoodle posted here recently? She use to post here a lot...


----------



## MO_cows

Ham tonite, the leftovers and bone will season the black eyed peas for new years day. With the ham today, green beans and potatoes and a salad made with oranges.


----------



## Micheal

light rain said:


> Hey, has Pixiedoodle posted here recently? She use to post here a lot...


Last post here was Dec 17th.... in the retirement section on Dec 23rd don't know any more.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Split pea soup with smoked ham. It's a cold, rainy, dreary day and it just sounds so good.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday the wife and I were treated to dinner at the DD's; had lasagna, mixed green salad and of course garlic bread.... Must have taught her well, everything was really good and home made to boot! 

Interesting about elderberries. I only used to grow them for wine making, but then again that's medicinal - right?


----------



## alida

Icy rain here and I'm back to work. I have some pork chops thawing in the fridge which I'll bake tonight with some sort of sauce. I'm undecided on sides.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> We cooked a 1/2 ham for Christmas day. It was/is good but after eating a few slices I was drank over 6 cups of water over a 5 hour timespan. So thirsty! Way too much salt for me...


Yesterday we had another ham sandwich earlier in the day. Neither on of us was feeling great yesterday so we skipped dinner


----------



## doozie

Something new today, son thought Cheddar jalapeño bread sounded good. I found a no knead recipe, I'm just now waiting for the oven to heat up and I'll pop it in.


----------



## bstuart29

Making fried potato sandwiches for suppper


----------



## snowlady

We have had Christmas parties the whole last week. Tonight is whatever is left and tomorrow is garbage day. The rest goes out.


----------



## Micheal

susieneddy said:


> Neither on of us was feeling great yesterday so we skipped dinner


Hope it's nothing serious?


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> Yesterday we had another ham sandwich earlier in the day. Neither on of us was feeling great yesterday so we skipped dinner


There is something going around here that makes a person dizzy and nauseated. Maybe you'all have it down there too... Hope you guys feel better!


----------



## light rain

Micheal said:


> Last post here was Dec 17th.... in the retirement section on Dec 23rd don't know any more.


Thanks for that info! Hope she and hubby are ok.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite, ham mac n cheese. With asparagus on the side.


----------



## sniper69

As my wife and I were able to get some Husband and wife time, we did some eating out on Friday evening and Saturday. Friday night was a nice walleye filet with some German Potato Salad and a side of Broccolini. My wife had a wagyu sirloin steak, carrots, and garlic mashed potatoes. Saturday morning breakfast (we ate breakfast late) - for me it was country fried steak and gravy with two eggs over medium, with american fries, and toast. My wife had pancakes, eggs, hash browns, and sausage. The waitress at the small cafe in Stanwood, MI never let my coffee cup get below 3/4 full. I definitely drank a lot of coffee with breakfast that morning.  Saturday evening was a tasty wet burrito from Beltline Bar in Grand Rapids, MI (I love eating the wet burritos from there whenever I get a chance to travel to or through Grand Rapids). We then made it back to relatives where our kids were staying. Sunday my middle child turned 16, so it was a steak and fixings kind of day (my child's choice for the meal). It feels good to be home and to be done with traveling for a while - tonight there was smoked brisket and some collard greens for supper (along with other items at the table - fruit and veg). 

I'm still deciding what to cook for New Year's eve/day - but I'm sure whatever it is, I'll be thankful and enjoy it (hopefully my family will too, lol).


----------



## sniper69

Also about the discussion about Elderberry- I've been taking elderberry concentrate as a preventative. To me it is important, especially during this season of colds, coughs, and whatever else is going around.


----------



## Irish Pixie

light rain said:


> There is something going around here that makes a person dizzy and nauseated. Maybe you'all have it down there too... Hope you guys feel better!


Mr. Pixie and I had that a week and a half ago, it doesn't last long but it's awful.

It's leftover night here.


----------



## doozie

I bought pre made frozen turkey meatballs, one last bag to use from the back of the freezer,and its going to be with spaghetti and sauce tonight.
A never again purchase. I just don't like the texture, and I should have known better.
I better make something really good as a side dish, I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Dimitries Greek Restaurant is doing our cooking NY Day. Today I am making sweet potato pie. Most people dislike it because it looks and smells like pumpkin pie but doesn't ttaste like it. I discovered the secret to a deepdish sweet potato pie is to skip the the cinnamon, and use 1/4 tsp ground cloves, 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg and 1/2 teaspoon ground mace. 
Mace is also the secret ingredient in moussaka.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> I bought pre made frozen turkey meatballs, one last bag to use from the back of the freezer,and its going to be with spaghetti and sauce tonight.
> A never again purchase. I just don't like the texture, and I should have known better.
> I better make something really good as a side dish, I just don't know what yet.


Susie calls those meatballs mystery meat..lol

@Irish Pixie @light rain and @Micheal 
we are both doing better. We have an invite to a NYE party which will have Filipino food which we both want to eat. Hard to find it down here.
Last night was a ham sandwich (last of it) and some potato chips. This morning we are having Irish coffee but not using Baileys or Kirkland brand. Just coffee, Irish Whiskey and crema..a keto drink


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> Susie calls those meatballs mystery meat..lol
> 
> @Irish Pixie @light rain and @Micheal
> we are both doing better. We have an invite to a NYE party which will have Filipino food which we both want to eat. Hard to find it down here.
> Last night was a ham sandwich (last of it) and some potato chips. This morning we are having Irish coffee but not using Baileys or Kirkland brand. Just coffee, Irish Whiskey and crema..a keto drink



Glad you both are feeling bette!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Micheal

Last night was kielbasa, sauerkraut, and buttered pasta with stewed tomatoes.... Nothing like ringing in the new year with an old standby.  
Although my ringing in the new year was the catching of 40 winks before, during and after the ball coming down.....  Did get to see a re-run of times square and the ball coming down.


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> Susie calls those meatballs mystery meat..lol
> 
> @Irish Pixie @light rain and @Micheal
> we are both doing better. We have an invite to a NYE party which will have Filipino food which we both want to eat. Hard to find it down here.
> Last night was a ham sandwich (last of it) and some potato chips. This morning we are having Irish coffee but not using Baileys or Kirkland brand. Just coffee, Irish Whiskey and crema..a keto drink


Oooh, the meatballs were so bad we fished them out of the sauce, didn't even offer them to the dogs!

Tonight is homemade KFC bowls, and we are really looking forward to them.


----------



## snowlady

Potato soup and Italian beef sandwiches last night. Maybe turkey breast today. I got an
Hello Fresh box yesterday so sometime this week it will be Mexicali beef burrito bowls and apricot chicken. I need to get back to low carb. I’m feeling crummy and know it’s from eating too many yummy carbs.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Glad you both are feeling bette!
> Happy New Year!


Thank you and Feliz año nuevo to you and your family


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> Oooh, the meatballs were so bad we fished them out of the sauce, didn't even offer them to the dogs!
> 
> Tonight is homemade KFC bowls, and we are really looking forward to them.


At least you know not to buy them again and tell everyone not to also. How were the homemade KFC bowls?

We went to a NYE party and ate Filipino food. Not sure what everything was but dang it was good. Someone made a banana pudding with meringue topping and real vanilla wafers (they had someone bring them down since you can't buy them here). It was delicious. 

Hope everyone is looking forward to a new decade.


----------



## doozie

KFC bowls are like comfort food, you can make your own chicken nuggets, or I did find manage to find tempura battered nuggets that are pretty good to use too.

Tonight is Beef Goulash in the crock pot. I'm not sure what kind of noodles I'll serve it over yet.

Tomorrow a Turkey breast, stuffing, cranberry sauce and green beans.


----------



## susieneddy

We had some friends over for a typical southern meal. We had kale, beet greens, cabbage, onions and garlic cooked down. A 15 bean soup with a ham bone in it, cornbread and sliced beets.
I know what we will be having for lunch and dinner today and maybe tomorrow


----------



## Micheal

Last night was an easy meal; hamburgers with lettuce & tomato and French fries..... 
Thinking of a tuna casserole for tonight; something we haven't had for awhile.


----------



## doozie

I'll be making a turkey soup today with what's left of yesterday's meal. I made the turkey breast in the instant pot, it turned out very moist. 
Maybe I'll make some rolls to dip in too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to try a recipe I saw on Facebook (fingers crossed) it's chicken thighs and potatoes in a Parmesan cream sauce.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My neighbor has a birthday today. I lucked into New York Strip Steaks on sale yesterday.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was ribeye steaks, baked potatoes and a side dish which included roasted turnips,parsnips,purple heirloom carrots, red onions and white radishes.


----------



## alida

It's well below freezing here today so I put everything from the fridge top freezer into a basket and out on the balcony and gave the freezer a good wipe down. I put aside several almost finished bags of this and that and returned the rest to the much better organized freezer. The bags of this and that are already simmering in chicken stock to make soup to which I'll add tiny meatballs 30 minutes before serving tonight. It already smells good in here and the freezer looks much better too. Once we're in a deep freeze again I'll defrost the little chest freezer.


----------



## bstuart29

Chili tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, baked stuffed pork chops. Baked butternut squash and broccoli in the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The chicken Parmesan potato thing was OK. I'll ask Mr. Pixie if he liked it, but I didn't like it enough to make it again.

Tonight is a mushroom steakhouse seasoned pork loin in the sous vide, and seared on the grill. I found a box of mushroom risotto in the pantry, and sauteed green beans.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Tika Masala is our something new, also the rest of the Tempura chicken nuggets with some peanut sauce. 
I found some jars of sauce I thought would be interesting, we'll see. 
Chicken flavored rice on the side, and what ever vegetable pops out at me from the freezer.

A vanilla pudding poke cake with a cool whip coconut frosting. Some more date bars too. This will be the end of my dessert baking until next year I think, It's been a very sugary few weeks here, and I might even freeze half of what I make today for another time.


----------



## susieneddy

We had two extra baked potatoes so we ate them for dinner with shredded cheese, butter and sour cream. That filled us up


----------



## Micheal

susieneddy said:


> We had two extra baked potatoes so we ate them for dinner with shredded cheese, butter and sour cream. That filled us up


Only thing better would be some fresh Chives on top....
Speaking of which since there's no snow on my chives I think I'll harvest some for later.


----------



## Micheal

Had roast beef with roasted veggies yesterday so it's left-overs for today. Maybe beef & barley soup later if'n there is any beef left.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was some orange maple chicken breast served with mashed potatoes and a mix of green and wax beans. Last night was veal parmigana and a nice salad.


----------



## alida

tonight was beef stew which I made yesterday using a pot roast recipe. I roasted some carrots and squash in the oven for sides.


----------



## snowlady

We spent the weekend helping our son move so it’s been eat whatever, whenever. Tonight it was sausage, egg and cheese on English muffins.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonite we feasted on schnitzel, baby peas, Mac and cheese. I had the last bowl of last weeks pinto beans for desert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

sniper69 said:


> Tonight for supper was some orange maple chicken breast served with mashed potatoes and a mix of green and wax beans. Last night was veal parmigana and a nice salad.


I'm interested in your orange maple chicken breast, how did you make it? 

I'm making a big pot of zuppa toscano for dinner. We're both fans.


----------



## Micheal

Going out too eat tonight, us old(er) folks - wife, daughter, younger brother, and myself, will talk about memories of our Christmases past and how things use to be celebrated......


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we went to a restaurant for a late lunch, we were stuffed, so much so that no one wanted any dinner.

Tonight is Philly Steaks and fries. Grilled onions, peppers, and mushrooms to go with. 

Tomorrow home made pizza in the cast iron skillets, with salads on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Micheal said:


> Only thing better would be some fresh Chives on top....
> Speaking of which since there's no snow on my chives I think I'll harvest some for later.


I agree that would have been good to have. Unfortunately I haven't seen any lately.
Last night was fettuccine with pasta sauce and a salad.


----------



## alida

More left over stew - the gravy is so good I wish that I'd made fries too. I love fries with gravy.


----------



## snowlady

Chili. It wasn’t so great. The store stopped carrying the chili beans we like so I tried a different kind. Nope. Have to look further.


----------



## Micheal

Spanish Rice for last night's meal. 
Tonight Baked Ziti; I make it with meat (hot sausage). Glad there is leftover Spanish Rice wife's not into baked Ziti......  but the DD is.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is working 11-7 tonight so we're grilling steak. I'm thinking whole mushrooms sauteed in garlic and white wine, plus a steamed veggie.


----------



## snowlady

The chili was better the second night, as expected, but still not right. Tonight we had pork chops with dressing.


----------



## alida

I made a pureed soup from leftover roasted root vegetables, added a little diced ham to it and called it a meal. Plain greek yogurt mixed with some cherries I froze last summer for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a homemade pizza that turned out really good. Baking at sea level is a challenge still.
We cooked up a lot of meatloaf for the future meals.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I made chicken casserole again. Today I have bread in the bread machine. I made chocolate chip cookies yesterday so we’re good for awhile.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is something new for us and from a box, a Velveeta Skillet dinner. Cauliflower tots on the side, and a lettuce wedge salad.


----------



## newfieannie

just pulled a batch of cheese scones from the oven. these are for my son. I'm back on my diet and don't dare take even one.

I put some sautéed onions and an egg and lots of cheddar cheese in these also a bit of leftover cream cheese to use it up. the way he likes them. just the smell from these make you want to eat 2 or 3. i'll have to freeze them as soon as they are cool enough ~Georgia


----------



## bstuart29

Making goulash today using spaghetti


----------



## DianeWV

I made up a meatloaf, mash taters, hot rolls and a lettuce salad. (Newfieannie-those cheese scones has my mouth watering!)


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonight. Pepperoni, sweet onion, mushrooms, green pepper and black olives. Sliced a big stick of pepperoni on the slicer and froze for future pizza, calzone, etc. Love my slicer even if it does take up too much room and a pain to clean. It's a commercial unit, got it used from a closed restaurant.


----------



## Micheal

bstuart29 said:


> Making goulash today using spaghetti


Just wondering. do you break up the spaghetti or leave it as is? 
I've never used that type of pasta for goulash and trust me I've used a lot of different types  that's why I ask...


----------



## Micheal

Made stuffed peppers (with meat & rice) for the evening meal; enough left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has requested spaghetti, red sauce, meatballs, and hot Italian sausage. I'm having a grilled chicken salad. My jeans will fit when we go to NOLA next month....


----------



## doozie

Lunch was burgers and dill pickles.
Dinner is shaved beef sandwiches, maybe with BBQ sauce, leftovers from last nights dinner as a side, and green beans.


----------



## Micheal

Egg salad sandwiches for lunch with lettuce & American cheese. Tonight we're having the left-over stuffed peppers...


----------



## MO_cows

Coca cola carnitas tonight, beans and rice.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm interested in your orange maple chicken breast, how did you make it?
> 
> I'm making a big pot of zuppa toscano for dinner. We're both fans.


Irish Pixie - for the orange maple chicken - I melted some butter and added some olive oil to the pan. Then the seasoned chicken breasts (this time I used Italian seasoning, other times I use just salt and pepper) were put in the pan and cooked on each side until just about done. The chicken breasts were removed from the pan and to the pan I added a cup of Orange juice, 1/2 cup of white wine (This time I used pinot grigio), and a 1/2 cup of maple syrup. This was heated to a boil, then the heat reduced slightly, and the chicken breasts were put back in to finish the cooking and get happy in the liquid for about 10 minutes. If the liquid/sauce in the pan isn't as thick as I want- I'll remove the chicken and mix some corn starch with water and add in the pan to thicken the sauce. I usually eat the sauce on the chicken and on the mashed potatoes.


----------



## sniper69

Saturday morning some whole grain pancakes and turkey bacon were made for breakfast.

Saturday night was homemade sloppy joes (the sloppy joes are made with ground beef, onion, bell pepper, salt/pepper, ketchup, mustard, brown sugar, and some bbq sauce), cole slaw (I whip together a quick dressing to put on the shredded cabbage and carrots), and some oven baked seasoned potatoes.

Supper tonight was grilled beef. There were flanken style beef ribs (marinated in a bulgogi marinade), some burgers, and some beef hot dogs. Oven baked fries, and fresh fruit were served as sides.


----------



## gleepish

Tonight was a cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped meatloaf with a classic ketchup and brown sugar glaze, corn and a salad. Now I'm going into a food coma. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie

sniper69 said:


> Irish Pixie - for the orange maple chicken - I melted some butter and added some olive oil to the pan. Then the seasoned chicken breasts (this time I used Italian seasoning, other times I use just salt and pepper) were put in the pan and cooked on each side until just about done. The chicken breasts were removed from the pan and to the pan I added a cup of Orange juice, 1/2 cup of white wine (This time I used pinot grigio), and a 1/2 cup of maple syrup. This was heated to a boil, then the heat reduced slightly, and the chicken breasts were put back in to finish the cooking and get happy in the liquid for about 10 minutes. If the liquid/sauce in the pan isn't as thick as I want- I'll remove the chicken and mix some corn starch with water and add in the pan to thicken the sauce. I usually eat the sauce on the chicken and on the mashed potatoes.


Thank you! I'm going to try it soon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's leftover night, so supper is all done.


----------



## doozie

Pork roast in the instant pot, finished off with sauce on the grill or air fryer. Applesauce on the side, and Brussels sprouts.

Sloppy joes sound good! I'll make some today for tomorrow's meal.


----------



## gleepish

I'm thinking I'll make some chicken stock, run a load through the canner, then use what doesn't get canned to make chicken and dumplings for dinner. The weather today kind of calls for some comfort food!


----------



## Micheal

Right at the moment I'm thinking Chili for tonight. But hey, it's 8:30am and everything is subject to change....


----------



## Txladyhomey

Tonight going to be homemade pizza it's raining plenty of time to dice spinach mushrooms cheeses meat add other veggies


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Fixin' to make WFPB pot stickers.


----------



## snowlady

Steaks and baked taters. Yum!


----------



## MO_cows

Took a little trip in the way back machine tonight, made tuna noodle casserole. Really good for a change! On the side, salad made from slices of peeled oranges, dried cranberries and raspberry vinaigrette.


----------



## snowlady

Tuna noodle, yum! With peas and mushrooms?


----------



## doozie

I got sidetracked yesterday, so today I will make Sloppy joes for DH, and Minestrone soup in the instant pot for us both.


----------



## gleepish

Yesterday I did get a full run of stock made (turned out to be a beef, pork, and chicken combo. LOL) and I did make chicken and dumplings from it... but I did not get it canned. Granddaughter was here and, well, I just didn't do it. So today I still need to can the stock. But the good news for today is DH called and is taking me out to dinner after he gets home! So I'm not sure what's for dinner, all I know is that I'm not cooking it!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing boneless chicken breasts in the sous vide, and sear it on the grill. I'll put guacamole, queso fresco, and pico de gallo on top. And put it on a bed of mixed greens. It sounds good, I hope it tastes good too.


----------



## gleepish

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm doing boneless chicken breasts in the sous vide, and sear it on the grill. I'll put guacamole, queso fresco, and pico de gallo on top. And put it on a bed of mixed greens. It sounds good, I hope it tastes good too.


What time should we be there?


----------



## Micheal

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Fixin' to make WFPB pot stickers.


Ahhh, for those of us that don't know what's WFPB?
Is it Whisky Fried Peanut Butter????


----------



## Micheal

Tonight is spaghetti & meat balls; nothing homemade tonight.


----------



## light rain

We're having cut up veggies and dip for supper. Carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and celery.
DH had an afternoon appt. and after that I went into 4 stores. Got everything we needed, calling for snow tomorrow. Driving home the sun is setting. I heard something shift and when I opened the door to bring in the groceries the container of precut veggies went beside the car and under the car... Choice words!!! 
Down on my knees in the snow (in the dark but with a light) getting almost every last piece. I prefer to cut them up myself, better flavor and better economy but just too tired tonight.
Rinsed them off thoroughly and trusting everything germwise will be fine...
*WHPB...shame on you Micheal...


----------



## sniper69

Last night we enjoyed a chuck roast that oooked in the crock pot all day with some potatoes and carrots (when I got home from work the roast was done so transferred the liquid into a pot to cook the potatoes and carrots). I then made a roux and added the liquid to make a gravy. Made for a good supper and leftovers for lunch today.

Tonight's supper was some ravioli's with some chunky marinara sauce with mixed vegetables and garlic bread on the side. Dessert is a vanilla milkshake.


----------



## bstuart29

Making hamburger helper, mashed potatoes and peas tonite


----------



## snowlady

Chicken with mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes and roasted carrots.


----------



## gleepish

I've got to quit following this post one of these days... y'all make me hungry!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making cheater paella tonight, a package of Vigo yellow rice, spices, and bag of mixed seafood plus a bag of shrimp. Easy peasy.


----------



## gleepish

Tonight is a new one for us. DH corned a venison roast... figured we love corned beef, so we might as well try it. So tonight it's corned venison and cabbage. Anyone else ever corn something other than beef--if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## doozie

Lots of leftovers for lunch.
Dinner is an Italian Beef sandwich for DH with fries, and a pepper and egg sandwich for me.


----------



## MO_cows

Planned to make shrimp marsala last night, but no marsala on the shelf. So mushrooms and shrimp with spaghetti and used up the leftover red sauce from Saturday's pizza. With green salad on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

We had friends over for dinner Monday night. It was his birthday so we made 3 meatloafs up in advance and froze them all. Thawed one out and had creamed parsnips, roasted veggies (purple carrots turned the broth purple), pickled beets and scalloped potatoes. We had leftovers so we have been eating it. Tonight friends are coming over to watch another episode of Chernobyl and have dinner. Our friend is Italian so I told her I wanted some really good Italian cooking


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> We had friends over for dinner Monday night. It was his birthday so we made 3 meatloafs up in advance and froze them all. Thawed one out and had creamed parsnips, roasted veggies (purple carrots turned the broth purple), pickled beets and scalloped potatoes. We had leftovers so we have been eating it. Tonight friends are coming over to watch another episode of Chernobyl and have dinner. Our friend is Italian so I told her I wanted some really good Italian cooking


Totally off topic, but we binged Chernobyl over a 2-3 day period. It's excellent.

Meatloaf sounds good. I must make one.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Totally off topic, but we binged Chernobyl over a 2-3 day period. It's excellent.
> 
> Meatloaf sounds good. I must make one.


It is an excellent show and you really learn a lot from it. We were watching one episode a week and that is to far in between shows so we watched the remaining 3 shows the other night,

Today for brunch we went to a little place along the road to eat. I had 2 tacos and DW had a torta. Of course both got cochinita pibil on both items. Loaded it up with onions and habaneros. Our mouth and lip were on fire but on so good.


----------



## gleepish

Well, the corned venison turned out ok. Not something that I'd suggest doing in the future, but not something I'd turn my nose up at either. Tonight will be something with chicken... just not sure exactly what yet!


----------



## doozie

This morning I've made pork chops as an ingredient for Cubano Sandwiches, I see they are usually made with with pork roast, but I'm improvising...

Chili has been started in the Crock pot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're either grilling something or walking down to the little restaurant at the bottom of the hill for wing night...


----------



## Micheal

French toast and eggs over-easy for breakfast.
Tonight is going to be either kielbasa and sauerkraut or goulash or maybe something else....


----------



## susieneddy

The Italian dinner she cooked last night was really good. She makes her own sauce and meatballs. Topped it off with some Chianti.
Tonight we baked a lot of sweet potatoes (called Camote or Batata in Spanish). We will be cooking up some ham to go along with it.


----------



## MO_cows

A chilly day, with freezing rain predicted for overnight into tomorrow morning. So I will warm things up with a pot of chili for dinner.


----------



## kotori

might do acorn squash in the instapot tonight or tomorrow...I've never had it before but heard its real good for you. If i end up liking it, I'll grow some in the garden this year! Recipe calls for a rice stuffing to go over top, think i might try making cauliflower rice for that instead. if not, the rice only takes a few minutes in the insta pot and I can use the leftover rice for stir fry or fried rice! Family still isn't keen on me cooking but they are a little more laid back now that the hols are over so I'm making the most of it


----------



## bstuart29

Made a big pot of chicken hash including using leeks and green onions from my garden


----------



## bstuart29

Made a big pot of chicken hash including using leeks and green onions from my garden


----------



## gleepish

The plan for chicken tonight has been rethought. Pork loin chops and a big salad instead!


----------



## light rain

light rain said:


> We're having cut up veggies and dip for supper. Carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and celery.
> DH had an afternoon appt. and after that I went into 4 stores. Got everything we needed, calling for snow tomorrow. Driving home the sun is setting. I heard something shift and when I opened the door to bring in the groceries the container of precut veggies went beside the car and under the car... Choice words!!!
> Down on my knees in the snow (in the dark but with a light) getting almost every last piece. I prefer to cut them up myself, better flavor and better economy but just too tired tonight.
> Rinsed them off thoroughly and trusting everything germwise will be fine...
> *WHPB...shame on you Micheal...


We're fine from the veggies! PTL! The pup had diarrhea 4X's today but he had none.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was a burrito. Tonight for supper was chili and corn bread with some slaw on the side.


----------



## snowlady

Chips and Cabernet. Hubby is gone for the weekend and son just bought a house. I painted his room first coat tonight. New sewing room, no time to cook!


----------



## alida

I threw a pan of frozen manicotti in the oven for dinner,plus a large green salad. It was really good, especially for a commercial brand (Presidents Choice). I froze the leftovers for future dinners or lunches.


----------



## doozie

Coated fish in the air fryer, DH will have hash browns or tots on the side and peas. I'll have a nice salad with mine.


----------



## gleepish

We found a couple jars of stew that somehow got knocked out of rotation and well, we'll see if we live through dinner tonight! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We grilled hatch seasoned steaks last night, mine over greens and Mr. Pixie had a tator. 

Today we picked up a fully cooked pizza at Wegmans (Wegmans is a magical place) and we'll heat it on the pizza stone when we get back from watching Star Wars The Rise of Skywalker.


----------



## susieneddy

Slices of ham and sweet potatoes again.


----------



## gleepish

gleepish said:


> We found a couple jars of stew that somehow got knocked out of rotation and well, we'll see if we live through dinner tonight! Keep your fingers crossed!


Decided that I just wasn't comfortable with how old the stew was. I'm still unsure of how that happened, we are usually pretty good about rotation. If I had to eat it, I would... but I don't. So instead I opened a can of chuck roast, a can of potatoes, as can of green beans and a can of carrots and made stew that way! LOL OH! And I also had salmon marinading this week, and that is now in the smoker for a tasty snack through the week!


----------



## snowlady

Since DH is still gone, I’m having my favorite frozen pizza. I love it,he doesn’t. So everybody’s happy! It’s a locally made pizza. Mostly I have fond memories of is because every Thursday night at 9, my mom and us three kids would make one and watch Quincy with only the TV for light. Ahhh, times past....


----------



## MO_cows

Chili dogs with the leftover chili from last night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Chili dogs with the leftover chili from last night.


I don't eat hot dogs often, but I have had a serious craving for a Nathans hot dog grilled to perfection, on a brioche bun with country mustard. The problem is that I can't eat just one... or two. Plus I'd have to have macaroni salad, and it would have to be summer. First meal, first warm day. 

I think I'm making some sort of soup, it's cold, windy, and there's a bit of snow coming in, that's the farthest I've got on a half a cup of coffee.


----------



## doozie

I'm making more Minestrone in the instant pot and I have no plan for what else we will have today, maybe some burger patties I have made up from the freezer.


----------



## Micheal

Spent most of yesterday at a hospital emergency room - family member ill - hospital food isn't really that bad at least from the cafeteria..  
Expecting lots of snow and wind later today so I guess it calls for either a stew, pot roast, or maybe a soup. Time and wife  will tell which.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne had an overnighter for work leaving me home alone! Yes, she knows better but we are now in for a few days of "queens beans" as a result. So easy and such a tasty treat! Couple pounds of pintos, half of a smoked hog jowl diced, one onion diced, one quart of chicken broth, fill remainder of 6 quart crock pot with water. Prep time 15 mins. Three days worth of comfort food!


----------



## gettys1863

It didn't snow but 2 inches yesterday but we did get 4 inches of sleet pellets and some freezing rain. I'm up making a big pot of chili and homemade bread and a skillet of cornbread on this cold and blustery sunday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Spent most of yesterday at a hospital emergency room - family member ill - hospital food isn't really that bad at least from the cafeteria..
> Expecting lots of snow and wind later today so I guess it calls for either a stew, pot roast, or maybe a soup. Time and wife  will tell which.


I hope your family member is better today.

I think I'll do a seasoned pork loin in the SV, and then sear it on the grill. This has become my go to meal, it's easy and tasty.

ETA: No pork loin in the freezer, but there were some brined pork chops.


----------



## doozie

I missed using a pre made pie crust roll from the holidays. I'm making shaved steak and veggie hand pies for us today, and if there is any crust left over an apple hand pie to share for dessert, otherwise, warm cinnamon apple slices as dessert.


----------



## gleepish

Yesterday I ended up frying bacon, then sauteing onions and mushrooms in the bacon grease. Then took everything out of the pan and cooked two chicken breast that has been cut in half until a nice pretty golden brown, took those out of the pan and added chicken stock to grab all the crumbles off the pan, a little heavy cream and a little cream cheese... mixed that all up. And then added all the other stuff back into the pan and heated it throughout. Served with a salad on the side. It is meals like this that I wish we still kept rice in the house... would have been perfect over rice. Tonight, it will be a pork roast in the rotisserie.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had lasagna, with a salad and garlic bread on the side.


----------



## Micheal

Made Bologna stew yesterday, left-overs enough for lunch today. Pot roast in the crock pot for tonight. 
Glad I don't have to go out today windy and lake effect going on. Got somewhere between 0 to 18+ inches of snow so far.... 

Irish Pixie - after 6+ hours the emergency room sent him home stating that he needed a follow-up with his own doc... all is normal at the moment. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Made Bologna stew yesterday, left-overs enough for lunch today. Pot roast in the crock pot for tonight.
> Glad I don't have to go out today windy and lake effect going on. Got somewhere between 0 to 18+ inches of snow so far....
> 
> Irish Pixie - after 6+ hours the emergency room sent him home stating that he needed a follow-up with his own doc... all is normal at the moment. Thanks for asking.


That just sucks.


----------



## susieneddy

We had a late lunch yesterday. I had the coconut shrimp and Susie had Spicy shrimp. So dinner last night was ham and cheese sandwiches. Those Costco hams are so good that we don't get tired of eating them. I will say that Aldi has a better spiral Ham than Costco based on past experiences. Of course we haven't had an Aldi have in 4 years so things could have changed.


----------



## MO_cows

Game day. If our Chiefs win today we are in the superbowl. Made layered bean dip, lil smokies in bbq sauce, Cole slaw and tater tots.


----------



## snowlady

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck and something. I'm glad I'm functioning enough at this horrendous hour to do that.


----------



## doozie

The last of the Minestrone for lunch.

DH wants ribs and chili for dinner. We picked up a half slab yesterday while out shopping for fresh veggies, how the ribs found their way into the cart I don't know.... and I'll start a batch of chili in the crock pot soon.


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> Game day. If our Chiefs win today we are in the superbowl. Made layered bean dip, lil smokies in bbq sauce, Cole slaw and tater tots.


Congrats to you Chiefs for winning the game over the Titans. 
We had dinner at a friends house. We had a Mexican Style Quinoa concoction, mushrooms with blue cheese and Mediterranean Salad with Feta Cheese. Interesting meal for sure


----------



## gleepish

tonight, easy peasy cube steaks and salad!


----------



## MO_cows

Got chicken breast thawing. Thinking about adapting my creole baked fish recipe to chicken. If I have time, we are moving DSIL and putting the finishing touches on her house. If necessary, will make a quick stir fry with a frozen veggie blend.


----------



## alida

curried lamb with a little rice, and roasted eggplant. yogurt with diced cucumber.


----------



## gleepish

I just finished putting up some cabbage to ferment. I took chicken out for dinner, but haven't decided exactly what is to be done with it yet!


----------



## mrghostwalker

This weekend I made Chili (with an eye roast, not ground beef) and a keto lasagna (sliced eggplant instead of pasta. It comes out like a baked ziti) I try to limit my carb intake.


----------



## gleepish

mrghostwalker said:


> This weekend I made Chili (with an eye roast, not ground beef) and a keto lasagna (sliced eggplant instead of pasta. It comes out like a baked ziti) I try to limit my carb intake.


How do you stop your lasagna from getting runny when using eggplant for noodles?


----------



## doozie

More Chili and some corn muffins on the side.

Tomorrow spatzle from scratch, I have the gadget to make them, and it's really easy. 
Pork Chops, cabbage and carmelized onions, and a side of buttered peas to go with.


----------



## sniper69

Monday was chili and cornbread. 

Tonight was some flanken style beef ribs (korean name for them is kalbi) and porterhouse on the grill with french fries on the side. Homemade apple pie (made with northern spy apples) for dessert.


----------



## gleepish

I ended up doing a simple rub and baked the chicken (new recipe for the rub wasn't very good). But... I made a big batch of chocolate chip & cherry cookies-scooped the dough out onto a cookie sheet and froze them then placed the frozen cookies in a ziplock bag so we can limit the number of cookies to 4 (2 each) in the evening. Then, I made a 1/2 batch of fake ice cream (whipped heavy cream and sweetened condensed milk). So we had 2 cookies each and three small cookie scoops of ice cream for dessert!


----------



## Irish Pixie

gleepish said:


> I just finished putting up some cabbage to ferment. I took chicken out for dinner, but haven't decided exactly what is to be done with it yet!


My father in law made the best sauerkraut. Wonderful stuff, but soo stinky. We have a Mennonite store that has semi homemade, and it's next best. I need to get up there for more. 

We're having the duck that was planned for two nights ago, tonight. Last night was leftover Chinese from the night before. The Chinese is excellent, all we ordered (a bit of everything) was on point, and the fried dumplings were superior to anything I've had outside of San Diego.


----------



## doozie

This morning I made some almond coconut milk. First try ever, easy recipe and it was ok. I now see there is a cheater recipe that uses almond butter instead of overnight almond soaking and straining of the milk.
There are uses for the leftover pulp too, but nothing I felt like trying today.


----------



## susieneddy

Monday we had friends over for a late lunch. We grilled up some steaks, had roasted vegetables and a salad. That ended up being our dinner also. Leftover steak and veggies were dinner last night. 
We had to go into Merida yesterday to go tile shopping and grocery shopping also. One thing we really like is how you can buy a half of a head or 1/4 head of cabbage, 2 stalks of celery, 1 or 2 eggs, one roll of toilet paper., etc but when you don't want to buy a whole turkey you can buy half of a turkey. I haven't ever seen that before. I had to take a picture of it which is attached.


----------



## gleepish

Today I'm keeping it simple, I'm having celery stuffed with cream cheese and the smoked salmon from earlier in the we and for dinner we're having hamburgers (no buns...), green beans and a salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked salmon tonight with baked potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## doozie

Potato soup? Broccoli soup? Potato broccoli cheese soup? Something like that is going in a pot today. 
Served with battered fish in the air fryer, and another side veg.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Potato soup? Broccoli soup? Potato broccoli cheese soup? Something like that is going in a pot today.
> Served with battered fish in the air fryer, and another side veg.


You had me.... Til you brought in the fish. I can handle a tuna salad or stuffed tomato but other than that fish tastes fishy and smells worse.


----------



## doozie

Yvonne's hubby said:


> You had me.... Til you brought in the fish. I can handle a tuna salad or stuffed tomato but other than that fish tastes fishy and smells worse.


Even beer battered fish?!? 
DH will also cover it in malt vinegar, that is what I can't handle...LOL


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to a local restaurant to eat dinner while we sold tickets to the Taste of Chelem. We both had the Santa Fe Salad. Tonight for dinner we are going to a friends 60th birthday party. She is having it catered (no idea on the food) and the first drink is on her. That ought to be a blast as she has booked one the best rock n roll bands in the Yucatan to play.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Even beer battered fish?!?
> DH will also cover it in malt vinegar, that is what I can't handle...LOL


Beer battered fish is a waste of beer and batter for me. I've never liked fish in any form other than tuna blended with some mayo and sufficient quanties of pickle relish. And that needs to be ice cold. Seafood is a whole bother matter! Loves me some lobster, crab legs, oysters, scallops, shrimp etc. sadly I've developed an allergy to shellfish. More than three or four shrimp or scallops triggers my innards to bleed. Last time I did a feast I wound up being in the hospital about a quart low on blood. I still eat some in limited amounts from time to time.


----------



## gleepish

It's cold, wet and icy out-has been since last night and will probably continue through tomorrow-I've got a whole chicken thawing to put in the oven tomorrow... but I'm thinking that we are breaking our diets today and opening a jar of ham and beans with homemade cornbread. I'm actually a little excited about the cornbread!


----------



## Evons hubby

gleepish said:


> It's cold, wet and icy out-has been since last night and will probably continue through tomorrow-I've got a whole chicken thawing to put in the oven tomorrow... but I'm thinking that we are breaking our diets today and opening a jar of ham and beans with homemade cornbread. I'm actually a little excited about the cornbread!


Beans and cornbread is the foundation of my diet! Fill in with biscuits n gravy and you've covered the four basic food groups!


----------



## Irish Pixie

New England clam chowda. I making it in the crockpot and it smells divine.


----------



## light rain

Just made DH a bowl of oatmeal with, wild blueberries, ground flax seed, oatmeal, Ceylon cinnamon, Watkins almond extract and 2 T of Mr. and Mrs. B's home tapped maple syrup. I already had celery and hummus...

Tonight will be Tomorro's wraps with lots of veggies, a little cooked turkey burger and salsa. Also some pickled brussel sprouts, onions and beets.

Bedtime snack are smoothies with oatmilk, banana, cinnamon/ginger and whatever else sounds appealing...

You'all have a good weekend coming up!


----------



## kotori

gleepish said:


> How do you stop your lasagna from getting runny when using eggplant for noodles?


I've never tried it, but you could try sprinkling some flour or thickener on each layer like you would for potatoes gratin. of course, that isn't keto but maybe some other thickener is? Or maybe reduce the moisture going in by pre-slicing the eggplant and letting them dehydrate a bit in the fridge or on a rack or something.

So the squash I wanted to make the other night didn't turn out right...I think I overcooked it. 'Think' because even if I don't know what I expected, ti wasn't mashed squash. Still, it doesn't taste bad even if it has a wierd motuhfeel. I skinned it as best I cook and mashed it. can't stand it straight but I'm going to mix it with some potatoes. Kinda frustrating since I was trying to avoid starch, but even if I have to go 50/50 that's less than straight potatoes. 

I've been real bad about letting my grandparents bring me food, but it's hard to say no to them sometimes, especially when they don't want to hear it lol.


----------



## gleepish

kotori said:


> I've never tried it, but you could try sprinkling some flour or thickener on each layer like you would for potatoes gratin. of course, that isn't keto but maybe some other thickener is? Or maybe reduce the moisture going in by pre-slicing the eggplant and letting them dehydrate a bit in the fridge or on a rack or something.
> 
> So the squash I wanted to make the other night didn't turn out right...I think I overcooked it. 'Think' because even if I don't know what I expected, ti wasn't mashed squash. Still, it doesn't taste bad even if it has a wierd motuhfeel. I skinned it as best I cook and mashed it. can't stand it straight but I'm going to mix it with some potatoes. Kinda frustrating since I was trying to avoid starch, but even if I have to go 50/50 that's less than straight potatoes.
> 
> I've been real bad about letting my grandparents bring me food, but it's hard to say no to them sometimes, especially when they don't want to hear it lol.


Sorry the squash didn't turn out for you! Normally when we make acorn squash--it isn't healthy! We cut the squash in half, scoop the seeds out and use balled up aluminum foil to hold them so they are sitting cut side up in a pan, then we stuff the hole where the seeds were with about a tablespoon of brown sugar and a tablespoon of butter, bake at 350 for about 30 minutes or until fork tender... we love it, but it completely kills our carb counts!


----------



## bstuart29

Making potato soup on this cold and nasty day for supper


----------



## snowlady

Little cheddar meat loaves. I used to love the Taste of Home magazine. Once readers Digest bought them out it just wasn’t the same. This is one of our favorites from that magazine. I still look for the old ones at thrift stores.


----------



## alida

I was out for lunch today,so tonight I had a grilled cheese sandwich with a little chutney added to the cheese filling before grilling.


----------



## MO_cows

Steak tacos tonite. Made a side salad with corn, scallions, tomatoes, black olives and my old standby sour cream and salsa dressing. If only I had an avacado....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I purchased one of the Hello Fresh kits. 

The meal was very good. Pasta with tomato sauce, sautéed bell peppers and onions, a great seasoning blend, panko bread crumbs, fresh Mozzarella and Parmesan. 

I made a salad with home grown greens to accompany the meal.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I purchased one of the Hello Fresh kits.
> 
> The meal was very good. Pasta with tomato sauce, sautéed bell peppers and onions, a great seasoning blend, panko bread crumbs, fresh Mozzarella and Parmesan.
> 
> I made a salad with home grown greens to accompany the meal.


I'm considering signing up for one or two of the vegetarian Hello Fresh meals a week. 

We've used the program before, our oldest daughter forgot to put in her order and was sent two her hubby wouldn't eat. They were delicious. 

Tonight's supper is something on the grill, either ginormous pork chops or a T bone steak. It's too early to think about sides.


----------



## mrghostwalker

gleepish said:


> How do you stop your lasagna from getting runny when using eggplant for noodles?


 I try to limit the water in the recipe. I use diced tomatoes and added spices to it rather than using tomato sauce. Also I use lots and lots of mozzarella cheese and bake it covered. Then I finish it uncovered until it toasts on top. Baking it a lot will soften the eggplant and make it a little drier. It's still a little wet but I'm working on it. I may fry up the eggplant (without breading, or course) next time first to see if it helps.
I think it's more of an art than anything else. Trial and error.


----------



## gleepish

mrghostwalker said:


> I try to limit the water in the recipe. I use diced tomatoes and added spices to it rather than using tomato sauce. Also I use lots and lots of mozzarella cheese and bake it covered. Then I finish it uncovered until it toasts on top. Baking it a lot will soften the eggplant and make it a little drier. It's still a little wet but I'm working on it. I may fry up the eggplant (without breading, or course) next time first to see if it helps.
> I think it's more of an art than anything else. Trial and error.





kotori said:


> I've never tried it, but you could try sprinkling some flour or thickener on each layer like you would for potatoes gratin. of course, that isn't keto but maybe some other thickener is? Or maybe reduce the moisture going in by pre-slicing the eggplant and letting them dehydrate a bit in the fridge or on a rack or something.


thanks for the ideas. I've tried salting the 'noodles', and using a thick almost paste like sauce with some success but I'm always looking for other ideas.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Last night we went to a local restaurant to eat dinner while we sold tickets to the Taste of Chelem. We both had the Santa Fe Salad. Tonight for dinner we are going to a friends 60th birthday party. She is having it catered (no idea on the food) and the first drink is on her. That ought to be a blast as she has booked one the best rock n roll bands in the Yucatan to play.


The meal last night was a Caesar Salad, Lasagna and chicken with rice. There was also Tequila jello shots and a birthday cake.


----------



## susieneddy

gleepish said:


> thanks for the ideas. I've tried salting the 'noodles', and using a thick almost paste like sauce with some success but I'm always looking for other ideas.


Here is a Keto Lasagna recipe that you may or maynot like:
*Keto Lasagna*
_yield:_ 6 SERVINGS
_prep time:_ 15 MINUTES
_cook time:_ 35 MINUTES
_additional time:_ 10 MINUTES
_total time:_ 1 HOUR


This lasagna skips out on the carb-heavy noodles and uses deli meat instead! So satisfying and filling and it tastes like a traditional lasagna!

*Ingredients*

1 pound ground beef
½ cup minced onion
24 ounces marinara sauce, such as Rao’s
8 ounces chicken deli meat
15 ounces ricotta cheese
1 large egg
¼ cup shredded Parmesan
3 cloves garlic, minced
3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
2 cups shredded mozzarella

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Add the ground beef to a skillet over medium heat. Crumble the meat as it cooks. Once meat is about halfway through cooking, add the onion and continue cooking until meat is cooked through. Drain grease and return to the pan.
Add the marinara to the beef and stir to combine. Spoon 1 cup of the meat sauce into the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish to coat the bottom.
Place a single layer of deli meat over the meat sauce.
Add the ricotta cheese, egg, Parmesan, garlic, and parsley to a small bowl and stir to combine.
Spread 1/2 of the ricotta mixture over the deli meat. Top with a ⅓ of the remaining meat sauce. Top with ⅓ of the mozzarella. Repeat layer once.
Create a third layer of deli meat, meat sauce, and mozzarella.
Cover dish tightly with foil and bake for 20 minutes. Remove foil and bake for 15 more minutes.
Let set 10 minutes before slicing and serving. Sprinkle with additional parsely before serving, if desired.
*Notes*
The nutrition information is based on 6 servings. This is very hearty and filling and could easily serve 8 with a side salad and some veggies. Macros based on 8 servings would be 382 cal, 25g fat, 31g protein, 6g carbs, 1g fiber, and 5 net carbs.


----------



## gleepish

susieneddy said:


> Here is a Keto Lasagna recipe that you may or maynot like:


How have I never thought about using lunch meat for the noodles??? I have got to try this--Thank you very much!!!


----------



## doozie

I tried to make oatmilk yesterday, a big fail, but I will try another time with a different recipe.

Tonight is chicken medallions, simmered in a red pesto sauce and a bit of pasta. I've had one salad today, but another with dinner won't hurt anything.


----------



## gettys1863

Fried potatoes and eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------



## gleepish

We're watching our Granddaughter overnight tonight and my M and FIL are coming over for the night as well and we're having a bit of a cheat day today.... FIL enjoys my smoked salmon, and I'm making salmon dip from what's left of the smoked salmon with crackers for a snack. MIL requested the cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped meatloaf so we we'll be having that and green beans for dinner and then... chocolate chip and cherry cookies with some no churn homemade ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was lunch at Denny's (20% off coupon). 
Last night's meal was baked chicken thighs, mashed potatoes and peas & carrots. 
Today??? still to early to decide..........


----------



## doozie

Creamy cauliflower soup garnished with cheddar cheese. Oven stew and baked rolls.


----------



## alida

Tonights dinner is going to be Chinese bbq duck which is pretty rich so the sides will be some type of stir fried,slightly bitter greens for contrast. Plus rice and probably something else - it depends on what looks good at the grocery today.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight we are having a dish out of my old Kitchen Klatter cookbook called Pennsylvania Dutch cabbage. It's like SOS meets creamed cabbage. With potatoes in some form.

Looks like we will be having some friends over to watch the superbowl at DSILs. Have some lil smokies, still thinking about what else to make.


----------



## susieneddy

gleepish said:


> How have I never thought about using lunch meat for the noodles??? I have got to try this--Thank you very much!!!


You are welcome. I wouldn't have thought about using deli meat either. It is one of those recipes that make you go hmmm!

Tonight was leftovers meatloaf, baked potatoes and cauliflower


----------



## light rain

Cod, boiled potatoes and corn. Everything was tasty but the corn. I wondered how a person could eat fresh corn on the cob, grown in the US, in Jan. Found out... they can't...


----------



## snowlady

We went to a wedding reception so fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans, spaghetti and apple pie! Not too bad.


----------



## gettys1863

DW is making a breakfast casserole this morning . Yesterday was boiled chicken hearts and gizzards for lunch and a salad for supper.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday turned out to be a good "soup" day... hamburger/veggie type. Got enough left for either me or the wife's lunch today - or maybe not? 
Snowing out at the moment, am thinking beef stew for the evening meal. But hey, it's early!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a seasoned (garlic and herb) pork loin in the SV, and then a sear on the grill. A baked tator for Mr. Pixie, a salad for me, and I think sauteed mushrooms in garlic and white wine.


----------



## bstuart29

Fried potato sandwiches for supper tonight


----------



## gleepish

Well, I learned that I will definitely rethink 'babysitting' our granddaughter and my M and FIL at the same time... whew. Yesterday was a busy day! Cooked biscuits and gravy for all for breakfast, sent everyone home and DH and I took a nice nap! We snacked through lunch and I took the easy road and cooked chicken tenders and corn for dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork roast with cornbread dressing and green beans tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm implementing meatless Monday. So I'm making a crustless mushroom quiche for supper, along with a simple salad.


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm thinking some spaghetti n meatballs would be good, maybe a couple ears of sweet corn and garlic bread.


----------



## light rain

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm implementing meatless Monday. So I'm making a crustless mushroom quiche for supper, along with a simple salad.


 What kind of mushrooms?


----------



## Irish Pixie

light rain said:


> What kind of mushrooms?


Must have been the good kind, Mr. Pixie ate it without whining. Every other time I've tried meatless Monday there was whining.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I picked up a roll of liverwurst and whole grain mustard at Aldi the other day, and yesterday I thoroughly enjoyed a liverwurst sandwich for the first time in years. It was simply delicious.

Today I'm making split pea soup with ham.


----------



## gettys1863

Roasting a whole chicken with filling, mashed potatoes, corn and lima beans and gravy


----------



## gettys1863

bstuart29 said:


> Fried potato sandwiches for supper tonight


I forgot all about these. I haven't had fried potato sandwiches in over 24 years my gramma loved them. I plan on making some this weekend.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was hot meatball sandwiches for the evening meal. It's funny what you eat on the spur of the moment; just glad I had frozen meatballs and a jar of Ragu. 
Tonight roast chicken, dressing, and a veggie or two to be named later.....


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken tonight. With spinach/citrus salad with some real nice red grapefruit I got at Sam's. And a veggie to be named later, or maybe cottage cheese.


----------



## doozie

Burgers, corn, red potatoes tonight.
Tomorrow skillet veggie pizza for lunch.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been having a Top cap roast/sirloin for the few nights. Once with just a salad, the next time with mashed potatoes and tonight will be with mashed potatoes and cauliflower. Seems we can eat leftovers for few nights with no problems.
We made 49 1/2 pints of salsa today so we should be set for a while on that


----------



## MO_cows

That's a lot of salsa! My recipe makes 10 to 12 pints. I made 3 batches this year when tomatoes were in season. We are going to run out before there are garden tomatoes again.


----------



## bstuart29

I made a turkey in the roaster for supper


----------



## snowlady

Porkloin with green beans and roasted potatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having burgers on brioche buns, tots, and some veggie tonight. Mr. Pixie's treat for meatless Monday.


----------



## doozie

Split pea soup with ham in the crockpot today.
Dinner is a pork roast with oven roasted red potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Split pea soup with ham in the crockpot today.
> Dinner is a pork roast with oven roasted red potatoes and broccoli.


I have been obsessed with split pea soup with ham this winter. I made some the other day, and had a bowl for breakfast.


----------



## MO_cows

Soup and sandwich night. My canned tomato soup concentrate and grilled cheese.

We have our super bowl food figured out. Little smokies in bbq suace, homemade pizza, veggies with homemade ranch dip and hummus, and, what will probably be the star, jalapeno pig poppers. A cross between jalapeno poppers and pigs in a blanket. Also some chex mix to graze on and a cake because it's someone's birthday.


----------



## alida

I defrosted and heated up some chili for dinner tonight, topped with diced onion and green peppers, cheese and a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Micheal

After having roast chicken a few nights ago, as it goes it meant there was a carcass for soup. Well, we finally finished the soup last night..... Always wondered why is it that the last bowl of soup is always the tastiest??? 
Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and some other veggie, at least that's what is thought of right now....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making lamb steaks tonight with sauteed green beans and something...


----------



## Oregon1986

We are having Swedish meatballs tonight,egg noodles for them and zucchini noodles for me


----------



## doozie

Pork roast sandwiches and leftover soup for lunch.

Dinners adventure will be trying to make corn tortillas from scratch for tacos, I've had a tortilla press for years that I've never tried to use.
I do have store bought shells as a back up.


----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> That's a lot of salsa! My recipe makes 10 to 12 pints. I made 3 batches this year when tomatoes were in season. We are going to run out before there are garden tomatoes again.


We like our salsa compared to what we get here. Plus we give some away as gifts or take some to parties.

We smoked 2 racks of ribs yesterday and had some for dinner with a baked Idaho Potato. We have enough for leftovers and put 1 rack in the freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making southwestern chicken salads for supper tonight. Cukes, cherry tomatoes, sweet onion, black beans, with a bit of queso fresco.


----------



## doozie

We are doing a chicken and ribs dinner at home tonight, a restaurant nearby keeps advertising a rib and chicken special every week and it looks so good! Plus, I think we will have some leftovers, I may not even have to cook tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Made my veggie tray for tomorrow and wrapped it up. Made ranch dip and hummus. 

For dinner, catfish. It came in a big bag from Sam's. Last time i cooked some it was too fishy. So this time it gets a soak in milk. Will pan fry it with cornmeal coating. Slaw on the side. Maybe some potatoes or just a veggie. We'll see when the time comes.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Chicken tortilla soup, fresh deer burgers fried in a pan with bacon, baked four loaves of blueberry banana bread.
Canned and froze fresh blackberries and peaches last year, a peach/blackberry cobbler is coming out of the oven in a few minutes.


----------



## gettys1863

Yesterday was leftover meat loaf, chicken noodle soup and a Asian salad which was mainly cabbage which was very good. Breakfast will be homemade buttermilk biscuits and tomato gravy and eggs for me. this evening for the Super Bowl we will more than likely be going up to my parents. DW will probably make some sort of dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Well, Friday's meatloaf ended up being Saturday's meal. Late Friday it was decided that "fish fries" were the thing to have and since we haven't had them in quite awhile who could argue the point..... 
Tonight will be either bone-in chicken breast or pizza and wings depends on who or more importantly how many will be here.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a rather large coupon for Delivery.com, and I intend to peruse the restaurants and choose something yummy.


----------



## susieneddy

On Friday we gave a local restaurant another chance. We had been there for the soft opening and wasn't impressed at all. We kept hearing that they had got their act together and the food was really great. Well it was. I got the same meal (Baked Penne) as last time and it was 200% better. Susie had the Chicken Parmesan and it was good also. Guess we have another place to go that has good food when we need a night out.


----------



## gleepish

Just put 14 pints of potatoes in the canner. While we don't eat them often, I still can't pass up a good deal on 10lbs.  Tonight we are having grilled porksteaks, sliced tomatoes, and corn. They are calling for a high of 68 and we just can't pass up pretending Spring has sprung!


----------



## alida

I'm making a pan of stuffed peppers. I'll bake 4 tonight and freeze the rest uncooked for other meals.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we stayed home and I watched the Super Bowl. Dinner was hamburger and fries.


----------



## doozie

I still have leftovers to use up. I think I'll make loaded baked potatoes tonight as a filling side.

I have been waiting on my sourdough starter to be ready for use and made a batch of rolls in the Dutch oven yesterday, they were OK.
I never seem to have good luck with any starter I've tried. 
I do have a rye starter going too and it looks promising, fingers crossed!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a pot roast, onions, carrots, and potatoes in the Instant Pot. It smells wonderful.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is making fried chicken and broccoli.


----------



## snowlady

Steaks and salad.


----------



## Micheal

Last night ended up with pizza and wings.
Tonight was the bone-in chicken breasts done in the oven with mashed potatoes, and corn. For some reason I keep forgetting on how large those breasts are.  Anyway, there's enough left for lunch tomorrow and maybe chicken stuffed shells later on.


----------



## MO_cows

Had little smokies left over from superbowl snacks. Turned them into beanie weenies and made cornbread. With some applesauce on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having a late lunch/early supper out after watching the new Jumanji movie, so we'll have some type of snack, maybe somosas. Mr Pixie picked up several boxes a week or so ago at Aldi, they are good.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie made up a pot of chicken stew with lots of veggies. One of those time to use up the produce before we take a 4 day mini vacation to Bacalar


----------



## MO_cows

Tomato soup and grilled cheese tonight.


----------



## snowlady

Scrambled eggs with cheese, sausage patties and a waffle for hubs.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Yesterday was Taco Tuesday, so I had shrimp tacos. Yum. 

I'm making slow cooker sticky chicken, rice, and broccoli tonight.


----------



## Evons hubby

We put on a crockpot of the queens beans last night. Should be in good shape for about four days now!


----------



## doozie

Banana bread last night.
Chicken and dumplings for dinner tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went out to eat dinner at Cristo Rey in Chuburna. We both got pescado frito (fried fish) that had pickled red onions, cucumber slices and a pickled jalapeno. Botanos covered our table before the meal came out. We had fried cubed potatoes, two types of ceviche, spicy carrots strips,cucumbers/onion mixture with fried tortillas. We both had margaritas to drink.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Braised tofu soup with oyster mushrooms that I grew and Swiss chard from the Farmer’s Market.


----------



## bstuart29

Cheeseburgers


----------



## MO_cows

Swiss steak tonight with mashed poratoes and cottage cheese.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Goulash and a side salad.


----------



## doozie

BLT Club sandwiches. Fries in the air fryer. DH told me the tomatoes I bought were very good, rare this time of year.
Food that reminds me of summer on this cold winter day.


----------



## susieneddy

Hamburger, fries and cole salw for me. Susie had beef tacos and fries. Sol beer to drink


----------



## Micheal

Bought a (shank portion) ham yesterday. Will be putting it into the oven shortly and be eating it for a few days. One thing certain split pea soup before I'm done with the remains.....


----------



## snowlady

Thanks to MO_cows, we had Swiss steak, too. Green beans and tossed salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Little smokies in bbq sauce left over from superbowl. With glazed carrots and a salad with shell mac, peas, diced radish, sliced black olives and a ranchy dressing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We had a spur of the moment pizza party last night. Excellent NY style pizza (one of the best I've had outside the City) and Thursday is 2 18" pies for $20. 

The goulash and salad will be made for tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was ham, sweet potatoes, peas & carrots, and for some unknown thought deviled eggs. 
Lunch will be ham sandwiches and of course the evening meal will also be ham and ------- something. 
Ahhh, the advantage(s) of buying a shank ham........


----------



## doozie

I bought a box of cream of wheat, I have not had it in years, but it was a regular childhood breakfast food for me. It was a nice hot lunch yesterday.
Tonight is brat sausages formed into patties, I only have burger buns on hand. Hash browns and a side veggie.
Hopefully it will be nice enough out to grill the patties outside.


----------



## alida

I got home from work just a short while ago, far too late to make dinner so my meal is pretty simple, warmed up leftover steel cut oatmeal with a glug of milk to thin the oatmeal out a little and raisins for sweetness.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking ginormous pork chops, and something else. Not enough coffee yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night we went out for Mexican. DSIL has recently graduated to a cane so this was her first restaurant dinner in 3 mos. The margaritas were as good as ever and so was the food. I invited DGD to come with us as both her mom and dad were working, but she was working concessions at the basketball game so grandma delivered a to go order on the way home.

For tonite, i will cook a pork roast with oven roasted butternut squash and another side to be named later.


----------



## snowlady

I had oatmeal with peanut butter for lunch yesterday. We were out and about for supper so we stopped in at our favorite local deli. Today, I am training up to Chicago for a baby shower. Fancy schmancy lunch at a French restaurant and supper is negotiable.


----------



## doozie

A bit of Bacon browned in the instant pot, and that will be covered with greens.

Leftover brats and fresh green beans on the side if DH doesn't want any greens.

Tomorrow Chicken cordon bleu casserole, and I'm making enough to freeze for a future meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, meat loaf, fried taters and broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Meatless Monday- sweet onion and mushroom frittata and a nice side salad.


----------



## GTX63

Last night and tonight from the "Take It Or Leave It Cafe"-
SaurKraut, hominy, boiled potatoes and cold iced tea.


----------



## doozie

Stick blender mayo, I've never made successful (thick enough for my taste) homemade mayo before, this stick blender method was 30 seconds to success!
I'm making Potato salad using the mayo today. 

Also another loaf of banana bread.

I'm not sure what we are having for dinner yet.


----------



## susieneddy

No idea what dinner will be. We got in from our mini vacation last night. Time to diet!! We did have scrambled eggs and fresh pineapple. We bought 4 pineapples on the way home at a total cost of $ 2.66.

Update we just set out a marinated pork loin for dinner. Plenty of time to thaw before dinner


----------



## gleepish

Keeping myself busy today so I made 12 pints of chunky applesauce and what I think will turn out to be about 4-6 half pints of jelly from the peels and cores. Started a loaf of Fast No Knead Bread (new recipe--wish me luck!). I've got to run up to the hospital to see my Dad for a bit, but when I come home I'm hoping to find that DH has fried the chicken for me (fingers crossed!) so I don't have to cook tonight!


----------



## Micheal

Finally got to the point with that shank ham to make split pea soup today for the evening meal and maybe tomorrow's meals; or maybe not?


----------



## bstuart29

Making Salisbury steak, mashed pots and peas for supper what about you?


----------



## Evons hubby

I'm looking forward to that pot of pinto beans with a slab of cornbread tonight.


----------



## alida

I meet with a bunch of people to work making jewelry every Monday night at one persons home. They're making a meal to celebrate my birthday which was yesterday. I have no idea what it'll be, just that I didn't have to cook it which is a nice change. There will be cake too, and probably a bit of wine so I'm pretty sure very little jewelry making will take place.


----------



## snowlady

We had big salads. Stopped up at the local,place for salad bar carry out. Boy were they good. The fancy schmancy French lunch Saturday was OK. Really good mushroom soup, fair salad with sliced chicken, excellent creme brûlée. I could have eaten a bucket of that!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making beef bourguignon, aka beef stew with red wine, in the Instant Pot.


----------



## susieneddy

The marinated pork loin did thaw. We baked it and had mushroom gravy to smother the pork in it and a salad. Enough leftover for dinner tonight.


----------



## doozie

Little bacon wrapped pork rounds, not sure what the cut is. Baked beans, and potato salad. 
I made way too much potato salad, it will be a side dish for the next day or two.


----------



## snowlady

Aunt Daisy’s BBQ.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a sirloin patty aka hamburger steak. With cucumber salad and cottage cheese.


----------



## gleepish

I stopped by the store today and picked up a tube (like what you buy prepackaged pork tenderloins in) of Applewood smoked turkey loin--was kind of curious. I like turkey and I like apple-smoked so why not. Well... now I know why! Sugary sweet turkey-tenders are not good. LOL Anyway, sort of saved the day by finishing making the apple peel jelly since I didn't get to it yesterday. Happy Cooking!


----------



## doozie

A small Tuna noodle casserole with peas and mushrooms, topped with crushed ritz crackers.

Our bent and dent had packages of crushed ritz, I never knew they existed and I think this will be a good way to try them out. 
I usually crush potato chips on top, but we don't buy them much anymore. I'm not sure the ritz crackers are any less calorific...

Big Lettuce and tomato salads for lunch to compensate.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making hot pork sausage crack in a bowl. Yum


----------



## mrghostwalker

One of my Mom's go-to dishes was Ham, Cheese and Potatoes. She made it with left over ham, cheddar cheese and sliced potatoes with evaporated milk. She would bake it like a casserole. I've been making a low carb/ Keto version of it. I use frozen cauliflower instead of potatoes, 1/2 and 1/2 or cream instead of evaporated milk. I toss in some minced garlic, onions, black pepper and cayenne (just for fun) along with some Parmesan cheese. Then I use a slow cooker and cook for a few hours. The cauliflower ends up like mashed potatoes. 
It's great for a rib-sticking meal.


----------



## susieneddy

Not sure what I will have for dinner but thinking a salad. The esposa is selling tickets for the Taste of Chelem for the Chelem Apoyo Escolar so she will eat up there tonight...guessing a salad since we are a low carb diet now


----------



## DianeWV

Chicken and Dumplings tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

We both ended up at the Bullpen and we both had their Santa Fe Salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's out and about day, so we'll have a late lunch/early supper somewhere and a snack at home.


----------



## Micheal

Two days of split pea soup, one day with grilled cheese sandwiches and the other with just crackers. Managed to give the rest of the soup away..... Guess I made w-a-y to much. 
At the moment I'm thinking burgers and fries for tonight; time will tell?


----------



## alida

The fridge is a little empty now and I forgot to take something out of the freezer....so I have a feeling that I'm going to stop at my local Thai place for takeout. It'll be about 7:30 before I get home from work tonight,a little late to start cooking. Or, it may be a grilled cheese sandwich night.


----------



## doozie

Bulgar wheat pilaf and another brand of pre made chicken meatballs from the freezer. Will I never learn? LOL.
I'm clearing out the second freezer and there they were. 
I'm hoping they will be good, the pkg says no fillers used.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, made pepperoni calzones with a veggie blend on the side.

Tonight, salmon patties with potatoes and peas n carrots.

Tomorrow for my no cook friday, DSIL is making pot roast. That will be nice to come home to.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was a cheeseburger without bread, salad and pickled beets


----------



## Micheal

Last night was Spanish Rice, no left-overs DD took them with her for some reason. 
Now I've got to wonder bout not only the evening meal but lunch also..... darn!


----------



## alida

By the time I left work the temps had dropped and wind picked up enough that I decided getting off the bus to pick up dinner wasn't necessary.  I had a grilled cheese sandwich,and for a side "vegetable", dilled green bean pickles I made this past summer. I took some stuffed peppers out of the freezer before heading out to work this morning.


----------



## gettys1863

Dinner tonight is all you can eat seafood and prime rib buffet. I look forward to this every year.


----------



## Micheal

Last night ended up with Kielbasa, sauerkraut, and boiled potatoes. 
For lunch today or maybe the evening meal, potato salad (potatoes left over from last night), burgers and fries; at least that's what I'm thinking at the moment.......


----------



## MO_cows

For dinner tonite, baked chicken thighs glazed with bbq sauce. Also cubed up butternut squash and oven roasted it too. With some garden green beans out if the freezer.

Tomorrow for breakfast, french toast. DSIL hit the bakery thrift store and brought home too much bread .


----------



## doozie

Last night we made Neopolitan Pizzas, we went to the trouble to make special sauce with imported Tomatoes, fermented the dough a day or two, and I managed to find fresh Mozzarella. They were good, and I have extra dough just waiting to become a lunch.
This was all due to a you tube video by a pizzeria owner with an instructional at home version of his pizza.

Today I'm making some corned beef hash, and later a beef stew for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Got to go out today - am thinking a late lunch at an Asian buffet. That way I'll get out of cooking later......


----------



## susieneddy

Valentines Day dinner was suppose to be a T-bone steak and sweet potatoes but they changed. So we ended up having cooked, peeled and deveined Shrimp with a homemade cocktail sauce and a bottle of Brut Champagne Veuve Clicquot. That went so well with the shrimp. 
Saturday night we over to some friends and had some taco salad. We were 2 hours late due to workers being here but what the heck it wasn't like a cooked meal sitting there waiting on us.
Tonight will be the T-bone steak and sweet potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner tonite, baked a small ham. Doctored up some canned baked beans and made a salad with orange slices, dried berries and berry vinaigrette. Also some garlic bread.


----------



## alida

I was out for a late lunch today so tonight I reheated some beef vegetable soup. It really does taste better a couple days later.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Little bacon wrapped pork rounds, not sure what the cut is. Baked beans, and potato salad.
> I made way too much potato salad, it will be a side dish for the next day or two.


There is no such thing as too much tater salad!


----------



## Evons hubby

I had leftover steak and taters, and a bowl of the new batch of queens beans for supper. Yummy stuff there. Made do with some strawberry cheese cake for dessert. A good freind of ours makes the bestest cheese cakes! Most any cakes really. I gotta be careful, I could get fat hanging around with some of our freinds.


----------



## GTX63

Our oldest son was home from college for the weekend. Wifey made a pot of her chili and a skillet of cornbread.
My son and I spent the evening finishing a pot of spicy, boiled peanuts.


----------



## alida

Today's a holiday in Ontario so my day is free. For some time a few friends and I have talked about getting together and doing some batch cooking of sorts. In our case we want to make batches of things that are finicky to make yourself,but are fun to make when there are a group of you doing them. Today one person is going to teach us how to make two type so chinese dumplings and wontons. When it's my turn in a few weeks I'll show them how to make chicken croquettes from my family recipe. All to say that dinner will be chinese dumplings in some sort of yegetable soup.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner tonight is leftover steak and sweet potatoes


----------



## Micheal

The wife tonight had her pork chops and a baked potato with sour cream and chives. Me French toast..... Think I got the better of the deal.


----------



## snowlady

Sliced boiled potatoes, diced ham with a topping of sour cream, eggs, shredded cheddar, onion and seasoned salt, baked in the oven like a casserole. My version of scalloped potatoes. Hit the spot on this cold rainy day.


----------



## MO_cows

Cubed up leftover ham, found some ham broth in the freezer and made ham and potato soup. With diced aromatics and a can of great northern beans it was comfort food. Enough left for me and DH to take for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was a carb overload. We did all sorts of things with leftover pizza dough, we made pizza donuts,breadsticks, and experimented with the air fryer and dough. To top that off there was leftover spaghetti in the fridge.

Today I'm making a rye bread and have a small pork roast in the crock pot.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking steak. I ate absolutely delicious seafood for the last four days, and a steak sounds wonderful. Steak, salad, and a grilled veggie.


----------



## susieneddy

We got a meatloaf out of the freezer so it may or may not be dinner tonight. Curry was also mentioned..lol

Update we are having Curry Chicken


----------



## Micheal

Beef stew tonight; well that's whats cooking on the stove. Got time for Bisquick biscuits or dumplings, hummm!


----------



## MO_cows

Steak stir fry tonight.


----------



## alida

My niece took me out for a late birthday dinner. She's so pleased that she earns enough now to take me out, and I'm so pleased that she wants to take her aunt out for her birthday. We had pizzas and dirty martinis for dinner,and creme brulee and coffee for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're grilling chicken breast marinaded in speidie sauce, sauteed green beans, I'll have a small side salad, and Mr. Pixie will probably have a nuked potato. 

New Orleans was a pain in the waistline, but we'll get it back shortly. It was definitely worth the work.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight will either be left-over beef stew or spaghetti and meatballs don't know yet; but then it could be something not even thought of yet........


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie has requested pesto pizza on his last night of vacation.


----------



## doozie

Big burgers and pickles, not sure of the other sides yet.


----------



## susieneddy

I had a choice of meatloaf, green curry chicken or red curry chicken for dinner last night. It ended up being none of them. Susie had a salad.


----------



## snowlady

Last. Ishtar I made pecan crusted chicken and green salad with sliced apples.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, had to run to Sam's so was looking for something heat and eat for dinner. Found a box of nice looking breaded butterfly shrimp. But Sam's doesnt sell cocktail sauce or horseradish to make any. So we just had sandwiches when i got home. 

Tonite, made my regular grocery run. Got horseradish so we were on for the shrimp. With cottage cheese and tomatoes and my custom made cocktail sauce. It was good.

Tomorrow is no cook friday plus our anniversary. 39 years! DH hasnt said a peep about going out. But if he doesnt take me to dinner there might not be a 40th! lol


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Last night, had to run to Sam's so was looking for something heat and eat for dinner. Found a box of nice looking breaded butterfly shrimp. But Sam's doesnt sell cocktail sauce or horseradish to make any. So we just had sandwiches when i got home.
> 
> Tonite, made my regular grocery run. Got horseradish so we were on for the shrimp. With cottage cheese and tomatoes and my custom made cocktail sauce. It was good.
> 
> Tomorrow is no cook friday plus our anniversary. 39 years! DH hasnt said a peep about going out. But if he doesnt take me to dinner there might not be a 40th! lol


Happy anniversary. We're coming up on 38 years in November. 

I'm thinking about a southwestern chicken salad with lots of veggies and black beans. This could flip to leftovers very quickly tho.


----------



## snowlady

What in the world was autocorrect thinking? Last Ishtar? LOL. Last night we went out to a local steak place. Pretty spendy but we had a gift card and it was excellent. Ribeyes, baked potatoes and salad bar. A glass of Cabernet and I needed a nap before bed.


----------



## Micheal

susieneddy said:


> I had a choice of meatloaf, green curry chicken or red curry chicken for dinner last night. It ended up being none of them.


Boy, can I relate to that! 
Plan or think of this or that and end up with neither/nor....


----------



## Micheal

MO_cows said:


> Tomorrow is no cook friday plus our anniversary. 39 years! DH hasn't said a peep about going out. But if he doesn't take me to dinner there might not be a 40th! lol


Happy Anniversary! 
Personally I've been informing the wife about it might not be another year since we got married and we're going on 57 later this year.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday I found some Pierogies in the freezer; enough for the wife anyway. I made a pasta salad for myself. 
Today, French toast for breakfast, lunch ?, most likely the same ? for the evening meal...... Sadly I haven't figured out how to make/cook ?


----------



## doozie

I made bacon for last nights burgers, but we decided to use it for BLT's for today's lunch.

Dinner is a small tuna noodle casserole.


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Yesterday I found some Pierogies in the freezer; enough for the wife anyway. I made a pasta salad for myself.
> Today, French toast for breakfast, lunch ?, most likely the same ? for the evening meal...... Sadly I haven't figured out how to make/cook ?


I enjoy eating. Learned how to cook many years ago just to fill that need! Learn the simple stuff first. Once you figure out how to boil water without scorching it the rest comes easier.


----------



## gettys1863

Last evening we had salmon cakes, french fries, hush puppies and cole slaw. Today is a good day for soup.


----------



## GTX63

Pork pot pie.
Cube some sliced pork from a roast and brown in a skillet. Crumbled cooked bacon bits is also a decadent option.
Saute some sliced onion and minced garlic in butter, add flour, more butter and brown, and then add some cooking sherry.
Cook up carrots, peas, misc vegetables in a separate pan.
Mix milk with cream of xxx soup and a little more flour and blend with vegetables.
Add the onion gravy to the mix.
Roll out your pie crust and add one to a #8 cast iron skillet.
Fill the pan with the ingredients, add pepper and seasonings of preference and cover with the top crust.
400 degrees until the crust begins to brown.

Served with a side of brown pressure cooked rice seasoned with vegetable bouillon and butter.

Recipes requires no measurements or than "create to taste".


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I enjoy eating. Learned how to cook many years ago just to fill that need! Learn the simple stuff first. Once you figure out how to boil water without scorching it the rest comes easier.


Oh, I know how to cook; my mother taught me back when I was it grade school - eons ago.
It's the wife's stomach or appetite that determines what and when I cook. It's a left-over effect from her cemo treatments that we live with; there's no reason to cook or plan something that wouldn't be eaten...... tis the reason for a lot of ? ? ?.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making grilled rosemary seasoned lamb leg steaks, fresh basil gnocchi, and grilled romaine. And I'm hungry for it already.


----------



## snowlady

We had salads with our left over steak sliced over it.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday I Decided to to use up some frozen whole cranberries from thanksgiving.
I made cranberry orange muffins, I'm not a big baker, and in the past wouldn't even think of making this flavor muffin but I printed out this recipe for the future, it was a big success.

Tonight is hamburgers and home made potato wedges, maybe coleslaw too.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, a group of us went out to a local place. Should have known better but I wanted steak. It was ribeye but sliced too thin. Had to send the first one back, it was overcooked. I hate to do that but if paying up for a steak it cant be cooked to shoe leather.

Did some get ahead of the game cooking today. I had a large pkg of ground beef that needed portioned out and frozen. While i was at it, cooked and seasoned some to go in taco salad and burritos next week.

Tonight we are having chicken parm and green salad. Got some fresh mozzarella at the store so it will be nice and gooey melted on the chicken.


----------



## MO_cows

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm making grilled rosemary seasoned lamb leg steaks, fresh basil gnocchi, and grilled romaine. And I'm hungry for it already.


Shame on you. I was just telling a co worker this week I had a hankering for lamb but resent the price and faraway origins. Now I'm really craving it, will have to try and find some. I like shanks seared and then cooked low and slow with garlic and tomato sauce, like I had in a Basque restaurant.


----------



## gettys1863

My father decided we were going to butcher one of our pig yesterday. When i got home there was a big pot of beef vegetable soup waiting for me. Left over soup again today then the rest goes into the freezer and then it will be time for some fresh pork.


----------



## alida

It's going to be a busy day so I have some stuffed peppers thawing in the fridge for dinner sometime tonight,probably with a salad.


----------



## alida

Micheal said:


> Oh, I know how to cook; my mother taught me back when I was it grade school - eons ago.
> It's the wife's stomach or appetite that determines what and when I cook. It's a left-over effect from her cemo treatments that we live with; there's no reason to cook or plan something that wouldn't be eaten...... tis the reason for a lot of ? ? ?.


One of my sisters had that same side effect from chemo, though it did vanish about three years later. Even the smell of some foods,particularly beef, could be difficult. She had younger children at the time too, and they and their father would often eat dinners at the grandparents house,while she ate a lot of cheese and tomato sandwiches at home (her choice). It's tricky.


----------



## Irish Pixie

MO_cows said:


> Shame on you. I was just telling a co worker this week I had a hankering for lamb but resent the price and faraway origins. Now I'm really craving it, will have to try and find some. I like shanks seared and then cooked low and slow with garlic and tomato sauce, like I had in a Basque restaurant.


I buy lamb (raised in New York or PA) from a local butcher shop, it's even pre seasoned. It's not cheap tho, but worth it. 

We actually ended up at Mr. Pixie's favorite Italian restaurant last night eating linguine fra diavolo. It was chock full of deliciousness. We'll have the lamb tonight.


----------



## GTX63

Homemade deep dish loaded with cheese and meats and vegetable pizza last night.
Wife was at a bee keeping workshop all day and I resisted an invite to go down the road to swap lies with the neighbors who were working on an old farmhouse. Cleaned house and cooked supper instead.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## susieneddy

MO_cows said:


> Last night, had to run to Sam's so was looking for something heat and eat for dinner. Found a box of nice looking breaded butterfly shrimp. But Sam's doesnt sell cocktail sauce or horseradish to make any. So we just had sandwiches when i got home.
> 
> Tonite, made my regular grocery run. Got horseradish so we were on for the shrimp. With cottage cheese and tomatoes and my custom made cocktail sauce. It was good.
> 
> Tomorrow is no cook friday plus our anniversary. 39 years! DH hasnt said a peep about going out. But if he doesnt take me to dinner there might not be a 40th! lol


Happy Belated Anniversary!!!

Friday night we had the green and red curry chicken. We put that over some fettuccine that was gluten free. The fettuccine was made from a few different types of flour with no gluten. It was okay but we won't get it again. Saturday night we had vegetable beef soup.


----------



## MO_cows

Trying some beef empanadas for dinner. Never made them before but going to give it a shot. Shredded beef, not ground.


----------



## doozie

Pork is cooking for pulled pork sandwiches, coleslaw and some form of potato on the side or leftover rice. I'll want some applesauce to go with too.

Tomorrow is chicken Marsala, tons of mushrooms, and some pasta. Zucchini on the side of we go out shopping, otherwise some other veggie.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Pie  Blueberry pie  We just had venison burgers for lunch and pie should get us through till diner. I plan on making large salads with chicken breasts and cubed ham. All the meat is already cooked and cooled so aside from pie not much actual cooking today


----------



## Irish Pixie

DaisyDuke said:


> Pie  Blueberry pie  We just had venison burgers for lunch and pie should get us through till diner. I plan on making large salads with chicken breasts and cubed ham. All the meat is already cooked and cooled so aside from pie not much actual cooking today


You had me at blueberry pie...


----------



## MO_cows

The empanadas came out good! I will make those again. 

Tonight, taco salad and the meat is already seasoned and cooked, its just reheat and assemble.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going a simple Coq au Vin in the crock pot. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Micheal

Made meatloaf earlier and had it in the fridge. For the evening meal I had a meatloaf sandwich and the wife had 2 eggs over-easy on toast.


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops, mashed taters and roasted carrots and onions.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night was Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, applesauce.

Tonight, probably tuna pie. Depends how it goes with DSIL having another procedure today. We had to get up before 4 am, we might both sleep thru dinner!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going a simple Coq au Vin in the crock pot. I hope it turns out well.


It wasn't great, it was barely meh. Oh well, they can't all be home runs.

Tonight is a humongous beef roast in the crockpot with tiny tators and peppercinis. It's always good.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been eating leftovers the past few days. We finished up the vegetable beef soup and some cooked ribs we had in the freezer. Tonight back to the Bullpen to sell tickets for the Taste of Chelem and eat dinner...salad and wine for us


----------



## doozie

Tonight is Italian beef sandwiches.

Today I made flour tortillas for the first time. I have flour all over my shirt, but they turned out edible.
Reminded me of my first feeble attempt at baking a cake as a kid, LOL. Those ladies on you tube make it look so easy!
Also pintos and bacon in the crock pot for tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm making bread today. rolled oats and molasses and white .also a bunch of cookies and whatnot for when my son stops by on friday. ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Tonight is Italian beef sandwiches.
> 
> Today I made flour tortillas for the first time. I have flour all over my shirt, but they turned out edible.
> Reminded me of my first feeble attempt at baking a cake as a kid, LOL. Those ladies on you tube make it look so easy!
> Also pintos and bacon in the crock pot for tomorrow.


It's always good when stuff is edible.  The old grannies in the Mexican restaurants in Old Town, San Diego, watching them make tortillas is amazing.


----------



## Fishindude

Made split pea soup yesterday, turned out great. So good, I'm eating it again for supper tonight.


----------



## newfieannie

my father always use to say that pea soup is best leftover anyway.


----------



## Micheal

Meatloaf sandwiches for lunch today. Spanish Rice for the evening meal with Bisquick biscuits..... Wife took what little meatloaf that was left and put it in her Spanish Rice because I made it without meat.
Hey, it polished of the meatloaf, so I'm happy..


----------



## susieneddy

We are having 2 couples over tonight for dinner. One woman has her birthday today so Susie is making a gluten free cake using almond flour. We will also be smoking 2 racks of ribs and a pork loin. Potato salad is done and the baked beans go in the oven after the cake.


----------



## MO_cows

Beef n bean burritos tonite. Had some seasoned ground beef left from taco salad night and shredded beef from empanada night. Mixed together and reheated, made dandy burritos.


----------



## doozie

I have half a chicken defrosting, I'm thinking I'll make a small chicken noodle casserole tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking grilled duck breast, mixed greens, and grilled asparagus. I must atone for the royal burger at Red Robin yesterday, no fries tho, side salad with a tiny amount of dressing.


----------



## susieneddy

We have leftovers so ribs, potato salad and beans again. Susie made a cocoa pecan sauce served hot and topped of with whipping cream for the cake. We sent the cake home with the birthday girl.


----------



## GTX63

I bucked a 45' length of 18" pine yesterday into 30 rounds and then split it all with an axe, and stacked it.
I came inside to a running hot shower and a steaming pork chop dinner smothers in onion gravy, baked potatoes and carrots and fresh hot rolls. A good wife is priceless.
Dessert was ibuprofen and whiskey.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonite my no cook friday is really paying off. DSIL made lasagna. Dinner at the she shed.


----------



## snowlady

I made cheesy hamburger soup. It snowed all morning and melted by 3.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making Parmesan crusted pork chops, and a couple of somethings...


----------



## doozie

A buffet of leftovers and maybe for dessert crepes for DH and blintzes for me. I hope to freeze a few blintzes for later.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> We have leftovers so ribs, potato salad and beans again. Susie made a cocoa pecan sauce served hot and topped of with whipping cream for the cake. We sent the cake home with the birthday girl.


Well dinner plans last night changed. We got invited over to a friends house to play spades and eat pizza. First time I have played spades in yrs. We both had a good time.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight is hubby’s holiday party. Steak house for dinner then to an escape room.


----------



## MO_cows

It got into the 60s today. We are grilling dinner. The classic foil pouch with taters, onion and peppers. Sirloin steak, homegrown corn on the cob out if the freezer and cottage cheese and tomatoes.


----------



## alida

It was a rather chilly day today so I made a pot roast in my cast iron dutch oven for dinner,and to bring to the home of a elderly relative I'm visiting tomorrow. I made enough for about 3 meals worth for her to eat this week or freeze, and I kept enough for 2-3 more meals for me. 
It's getting harder to find "pot roast" or "blade or chuck roast" in the stores around here, I'm not sure why except maybe there just aren't that many people who still make or know how to make a pot roast and the sales just aren't there.


----------



## gettys1863

Last night we had sausage patties and boiled and fried cabbage. Breakfast is fried potatoes sweet Italian sausage and onions all mixed together.


----------



## newfieannie

i find it hard to get a good roast in our store also Alida.i like a blade roast with the bone in. haven't seen that in years. there is a gateway store on the outskirts of the city. my son said that's where everyone is going because the meat is a lot less expensive. i haven't gone there yet because it's in high traffic area. 

today i'm making apricot and pineapple jam ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA

alida said:


> It was a rather chilly day today so I made a pot roast in my cast iron dutch oven for dinner,and to bring to the home of a elderly relative I'm visiting tomorrow. I made enough for about 3 meals worth for her to eat this week or freeze, and I kept enough for 2-3 more meals for me.
> It's getting harder to find "pot roast" or "blade or chuck roast" in the stores around here, I'm not sure why except maybe there just aren't that many people who still make or know how to make a pot roast and the sales just aren't there.


Yum I have a big five pound chuck roast in the freezer. I love to cook them with onions in my huge Dutch oven till it’s falling apart and in the last couple of hours add a quartered cabbage, carrots and fresh green beans with appropriate herbs and spices. Mashed potatoes on the side with pot roast gravy.


----------



## newfieannie

best jam i ever made and i didn't have a clue what i was doing when i started. i'm sitting here now and eating some with home made bread. that's one i'll make again! ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Last night was a fried Porgy and a baked Sweet Potato.

Tonight is thick cut Pork chops, with mushrooms, garlic and onions, slow-baked in a mix of Cream of Cheddar and Cream of Mushroom soup.

The smell is driving me crazy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

alida said:


> It's getting harder to find "pot roast" or "blade or chuck roast" in the stores around here, I'm not sure why except maybe there just aren't that many people who still make or know how to make a pot roast and the sales just aren't there.


We buy lots of those, but only when they are on sale for around $2.99/lb.
Then we buy about 20 lbs and have some of it ground for burger.


----------



## Fishindude

Brought home a big Take & Bake pizza from Aldis today. Tonight's supper is going to be pretty easy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Venison stew in the Instant Pot.


----------



## doozie

Navy bean stew/soup in the crock pot. DH is on a bean kick and asked for something with beans for dinner.
I'm making some shaved beef sandwiches with provolone and green peppers on nice crusty rolls to go with.


----------



## alida

Lisa in WA said:


> Yum I have a big five pound chuck roast in the freezer. I love to cook them with onions in my huge Dutch oven till it’s falling apart and in the last couple of hours add a quartered cabbage, carrots and fresh green beans with appropriate herbs and spices. Mashed potatoes on the side with pot roast gravy.


That sounds VERY good. I make mine with apple cider or apple juice,some caraway seeds and a bit of this or that. The juices are blended with some of the cooked carrot and celery for the gravy. (I'm having this for dinner tonight too)


----------



## alida

Bearfootfarm said:


> We buy lots of those, but only when they are on sale for around $2.99/lb.
> Then we buy about 20 lbs and have some of it ground for burger.


That's a really good price. Where I live I'd be lucky to pay $4.99/lb on sale. When I do see the roasts and there's a sale I always buy three, one for now and two for the freezer.


----------



## MO_cows

A pot of beans for dinner. With cornbread. Had some brisket ends in the freezer, plus a ham hock, lots of smoky flavor.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was beef stew with dumplings.
Tonight meatloaf, mashed potatoes, with peas & carrots. Guess I've got a lot of left-overs from last night and today; starting tomorrow hopefully I won't have to cook for a day or three.....


----------



## Micheal

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Venison stew in the Instant Pot.


Ahhh, if only the wife would get over her Bambi complex.... I don't hunt any longer but SIL gets at least 1, if not 2, off the property every year.


----------



## gleepish

Tonight is venison backstrap and broccoli. I did get the soup all canned, apples and pears dehydrated... no jams made though...saving those for tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was Lentil soup. We put ham,carrots,celery,onions and the lentils. Susie would taste as she went along to make sure it was tasting good. On one bite she bite into something that was crunchy. She said oh that was a peppercorn then realize she didn't put pepper in it. She spit it out and said Eddy is that a bug. Sure enough the lentils had bugs in them. On quite a few of the lentils you could see the bugs coming out of them. They were floating all in the dutch oven. The lentils were in a bag inside a box. Such a waste of food so we tossed it this morning. 
Down here we know to put spices, flours and other items in the freezer esp after it is opened. We went thru the pantry and pulled out all of the beans, rice and anything we think the bugs might be in and off to the freezer it went.
So dinner last night was leftovers again


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> Last nights dinner was Lentil soup. We put ham,carrots,celery,onions and the lentils. Susie would taste as she went along to make sure it was tasting good. On one bite she bite into something that was crunchy. She said oh that was a peppercorn then realize she didn't put pepper in it. She spit it out and said Eddy is that a bug. Sure enough the lentils had bugs in them. On quite a few of the lentils you could see the bugs coming out of them. They were floating all in the dutch oven. The lentils were in a bag inside a box. Such a waste of food so we tossed it this morning.
> Down here we know to put spices, flours and other items in the freezer esp after it is opened. We went thru the pantry and pulled out all of the beans, rice and anything we think the bugs might be in and off to the freezer it went.
> So dinner last night was leftovers again


Yikes! I know this can happen, but I'd be writing a letter to the company that sold them.


----------



## doozie

Pork tenderloin and roasted root veggies and mashed potatoes on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> Yikes! I know this can happen, but I'd be writing a letter to the company that sold them.


No idea since we had thrown the box away. We put the sealed bag into a plastic container that snaps shut. Damn it smelt so good to


----------



## MO_cows

Yikes, sorry about the pantry weevils. I got some in a box mac n cheese one time, to this day I make my own.

Tonight, salmon patties with peas n carrots and our standby cottage cheese with tomatoes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Night before last was delivery pizza and wings, last night was slow cooker beef roast with BBQ sauce, and tonight is... I dunno. We'll have lunch out because Mr. Pixie has a hearing aid check and the facility is out of town, but not sure about supper yet.


----------



## doozie

Cornbread in a skillet to go with lunch leftovers. Dinner is BLTs.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had to go to Merida to get our wills done. U.S. wills won't work down. We got everything covered so we are good to go. 
Dinner was at Japanese restaurant last night. I had Miso Ramen which was totally different from previous versions. The broth was dark and rich. I also had a spicy tuna roll. Susie had Yakisoba with seafood and chicken


----------



## MO_cows

Roasted a chicken for dinner. Cooked off the giblets, chopped them up and used the broth for giblet gravy. With a veggie blend, cottage cheese and my last jar of pickled pears.


----------



## snowlady

Pork tacos with slaw. Yum!


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight's menu included grilled steak with taters n mushroom gravy, sweet corn, deviled eggs and a tossed salad. Yummy stuff!


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meat sauce, lots of grated parmesean and a green veggie on the side. Maybe crusty rolls too.


----------



## susieneddy

Well back to the Bullpen to sell the tickets for our event this coming Sunday. Not sure what we will have for dinner but I doubt it will be a salad.


----------



## Micheal

Hot dogie, planned the left-overs just right and started fresh tonight.
Making chili and Bisquick biscuits for the evening meal.


----------



## MO_cows

Thawed out some tomato puree and made tomato soup and sandwiches. Deluxe bologna from the local mennonite store. 

Tomorrow night will make chicken pot pie with the leftover roast chicken.

And for my no cook Friday, DSIL is making chili dogs. I would rather go out but oh well. She's been disabled so long I think it must feel good to feel useful.


----------



## snowlady

Smoked sausage, green beans and a salad.


----------



## susieneddy

We both had the crab cakes, fries and cole slaw for dinner last night.


----------



## newfieannie

i just took the bread out of the oven. got to make some mars bars next and a jelly roll and i'll have all of his food ready for tomorrow. i can't get through down in the den because that's where i have all of his canned goods bagged and ready case he has to stay home. ~Georgia


----------



## Micheal

Easy night, prepared ham steaks, nuked a large sweet potato, diced up a couple of carrots and added a can of peas to the carrots; maybe 20 minutes tops for prep and cooking. Wish every night was this easy....


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night we used 2 cedar planks to cook salmon over the coals in our smoker. They salmon turned out great with a smokey taste. We had a salad and a bottle of white wine with the salmon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Aldi had their bagged sauerkraut this week, so we're having grilled white hots and Nathan's with kraut on brioche buns for lunch. I don't care what else. Yum. 

Supper will be steaks on the grill, with a couple of somethings on the side.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is a shrimp, sausage, green pepper, bean and rice dish.


----------



## susieneddy

More cleaning out the fridge meal. The last of the green beans with potatoes and ham. We had a salad, pickled beets and cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

It was warm today but much too windy to grill. So dinner is sirloin patties aka hamburger steak with breaded tomatoes and a pea salad for sides. Also made a jalapeno popper dip to take to a friend's later, it is shuffleboard night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is making his specialty- grilled chicken quarters marinated in Brooks' House of BBQ sauce. Yum.


----------



## gettys1863

Smoked sausage and eggs this morning.


----------



## Micheal

Fish fries on Friday.
Sat we were out shopping and I found a nice small piece of corned beef along with heads of cabbage on sale; so the wife got her boiled dinner. She's now set for a couple of days of meals... Me, yesterday was a hamburger, fries, and coleslaw.....
Hey, she didn't need that whole head of cabbage.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner was skipped last night since neither one of us was hungry. We had a late lunch which filled us up. I had chicken nachos and the better half had burrito fajitas and a couple of margaritas


----------



## Oregon1986

Last night I made chicken Alfredo roll ups and they were a huge hit with the kids


----------



## doozie

Beer battered fish, baked potatoes and Brussels sprouts.

Tomorrow a roast in the crockpot with an assortment of veggies and hopefully it will produce a nice gravy to go over noodles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Fish fries on Friday.
> Sat we were out shopping and I found a nice small piece of corned beef along with heads of cabbage on sale; so the wife got her boiled dinner. She's now set for a couple of days of meals... Me, yesterday was a hamburger, fries, and coleslaw.....
> Hey, she didn't need that whole head of cabbage.


I found a nice corned beef and head of cabbage too, but haven't cooked it yet. I might even hang on to it until St. Paddy's Day. I've yet to have a fish fry either, and I must. Our son in law's cousin owns a restaurant downtown that has the best fish fry evah.


----------



## alida

baked pork chops and diced sweet potatos, plus asparagus


----------



## MO_cows

Put a pork roast in the crock pot today with potatoes, onions and carrots. Opened up a jar of pickled asparagus from the mennonite store to go with. 

Need to make a grocery run tomorrow. Got lots of meat in the freezer but both the fruit and veggie drawers are empty. Plus out of onions. Not much you can cook without onions.


----------



## GTX63

Bucked a couple pine trees and piled up the brush in the morning and spent the afternoon bush hogging in the timber.
Quite the time running over saplings and dodging flying debris.
Other than a couple of hounds, I have an empty house this week so I'm finishing up some chicken fried steaks and a couple of potatoes.


----------



## snowlady

Steaks, salad and corn tonight. Pulled pork and coleslaw tomorrow night.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a nice pot of Haluski with kielbasa. Best comfort food evah.


----------



## alida

It appears that I'm hosting five people for dinner tonight. I'll provide the main - my family recipe for chicken croquettes - and they'll supply the rest, including dessert.


----------



## newfieannie

it's baked beans and crispy poor cakes for supper tonight. i figure if i'm on lockdown i intend to eat well. ~Georgia


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was the Taste of Chelem. I worked the ticket area, Susie was a bartender and luckily we got to work half of it this year so we got to eat and listen to the good music. We donated the margaritas again this yr and went thru 15 gallons. 
We both had ribeye tacos for lunch and a drink. Dinner was hamburgers and FF


----------



## Micheal

Well, the wife is enjoying her boiled dinner; and I the coleslaw... 
Tonight I've been thinking bout hamburger soup for some reason. The boiled dinner should be gone by tomorrow and the soup sitting for a day will be even better, although I'll have it tonight just to make sure it's up to snuff.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'll do citrus marinaded pork chops in the sous vide and then for a good sear on the grill. Maybe oven roasted mushrooms and capers, and something.


----------



## doozie

Split pea and ham soup in the crockpot. Brats on the grill tonight too.
I have a boxed Brownie mix I might make too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went out to dinner. We both had Shrimp. Mine was served plain and the other dish had ham, onions and pepper.
We are thawing out some pasta sauce and had to search for pasta...we found it!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Last night we had this and it's most excellent.:
3:45 Run Time


----------



## Lisa in WA

Homemade lasagna here. From Christmas dinner via the freezer.
with garlic bread and salad.


----------



## no really

Lisa in WA said:


> Homemade lasagna here. From Christmas dinner via the freezer.
> with garlic bread and salad.


Great minds! Having lasagna tonight too, friend bringing wine, salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Lisa in WA

no really said:


> Great minds! Having lasagna tonight too, friend bringing wine, salad and garlic bread.


Ooh...I do have a nice bottle of Chianti. 
(no fava beans though)


----------



## MO_cows

Soft beef tacos for taco Tuesday. I am down to one jar of homemade salsa. Come on tomato season!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pinto beans and rice for lunch. 

Tortalinni with grilled peppers and cream sauce for supper.


----------



## alida

Leftover chicken croquettes from dinner last night,with a salad. Greek yogurt with sliced strawberries and blueberries for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making brisket a new way, with different than normal spices (chipotle, garam masala, paprika) and celery root. The reviews were good so I decided to try it. It has to slow cook for 10 hours.


----------



## doozie

I am craving a grilled cheese sandwich so that's lunch and we need to finish off an assortment of leftovers.

I am pulling a turkey breast from the freezer for tomorrow, and I'll make some homemade stuffing and other sides to go with.


----------



## susieneddy

We are having chicken thighs tonight. I found a low carb meal using chicken breasts and salsa but we have thighs. Sounds okay so we may give it a try or do our standard baked chicken with peppers, onions and tomatoes. We have 49 canned jars of salsa so it may be a dinner time decision.


----------



## GTX63

Sausage, red beans and rice with plenty of spices in between.
A pot should carry me until my wife returns.


----------



## MO_cows

Homemade pizza tonight. White pizza with garlic chicken, alfredo, soft plus shredded mozzarella, marinated artichoke hearts and mushrooms. Maybe some black olives, blows the white theme but good.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a DD's request for Mac & cheese. I tossed in some ham and broccoli as an extender. Must have been good as she took the left-overs home with her... Darn!
Now to figure out something for tonight?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Date night! Probably at the little restaurant at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## newfieannie

i always make something special that i dont have frozen for my son for friday nights supper so he can easily warm it. this week it's creamy fish chowder. he likes it made with coffee cream.~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

This morning was pork breakfast sausage from a local producer. OMG. Heavenly.


----------



## snowlady

Spicy stir fry chicken broccoli and rice.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Stuffed pork chops, with pan roasted broccoli and cranberry sauce.


----------



## alida

I was out for greek food today at a luncheon with some retired colleagues. This place specializes in lamb and I had some along with a marinated vegetable salad. They all had lots of fun stories about life as retirees (I'm off work this week,not retired). Good time had by all. I ate enough that dinner is probably going to be a chick pea salad I put together yesterday, and maybe a baked apple later in the evening.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight made roast chicken, mashed potatoes, buttered carrots and broccoli. Decided on all that bout 3 in the afternoon after the wife shot down a whole lot of other choices....  Glad I went shopping earlier.


----------



## MO_cows

Takeout sushi tonight, California rolls. Had to run back to the store for corned beef on sale so picked it up.

I hear DSIL is making fried chicken tomorrow. Corned beef and cabbage, potatoes in the slow cooker Saturday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went out for sushi last night, my rolls were a mix of tuna and eel. And a wonderful bowl of miso soup. Mr. Pixie had cooked (warm) rolls, and I'm not a fan.

I dunno what I'm making tonight...


----------



## Micheal

Making (chicken) stuffed shells for tonight. 
Chicken soup for the weekend. Ahhh the advantage of roasting a whole bird earlier.


----------



## doozie

Last night was open faced turkey sandwiches with gravy and all the other leftovers from the turkey dinner.

Tonight is scalloped potatoes with ham, and who knows what else if anything to go with.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was shrimp tacos out with the NY Pixie girls, three generations of us. 

Tonight I'm making chicken breasts stuffed with asparagus and swiss cheese, and a couple of somethings.


----------



## MO_cows

Corned beef and cabbage is on! Bottom layer, potatoes, carrots and onions. Then the corned beef, cabbage on top.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to Merida to look at some homes for sale, shopping and dinner at Hermana Republica. We both had the pork roast cooked in carrots,onions,mushrooms and a Vanilla Porter. We both had the American Pale Ale to drink along with water


----------



## alida

I picked up a roasted chicken from a portugese store and that'll be part of dinner tonight, then a savory stew tomorrow. The owner always includes a small container of their dry spice rub with a whole chicken,that'll be the stew seasonings. Side will be grilled asparagus.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I made this last night. An old tried and true recipe I’ve made for years, except I use thighs, double it and add sliced zucchini, summer squash and cherry tomatoes. And serve with steamed rice. Leftovers tonight! I love leftover nights. 

https://www.realsimple.com/food-rec...ken-and-carrots-with-olives-and-lemons-recipe


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill for lunch.
Chili in the crockpot for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Got chicken broth made but; DD coming up to do our taxes today and she's requesting Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage). So, it's Holubtsi for later today. Glad I bought a couple of heads of cabbage last week..
Guess I could make some form of Kapusnyak - sauerkraut soup - with the left over cabbage. Hummm.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Maple glazed Kurobuta pork loin, “Aromatic Cabbage”, and mashed potatoes.

https://recipes.fandom.com/wiki/Aromatic_Cabbage


----------



## MO_cows

Sausage and shrimp jambalaya for dinner, with green salad.

Also need to make a batch of bisquick, hard boil the extra eggs and make salad dressing. Dorothy Lynch or ranch, decisions decisions .


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was vegetable beef soup with cornbread


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> Last night was vegetable beef soup with cornbread



What is the environment as far as the virus down in your neck of the woods?


----------



## doozie

I have some pork chops that were run through the tenderizer. I'll bread them and air fry. Cube some potatoes and onion in a skillet, and we will have applesauce to go with. I have several opened bags of frozen veggies I'm trying to finish off, maybe I'll mix some together tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new Instant Pot recipe, sour cream pork chops. The sauce sounds wonderful, so I'll put it over cauli rice and add a fresh veggie saute.


----------



## nehimama

I'm making this in my slow cooker:

*Halushka (Cabbage and Noodles with Bacon)*

It's so yummy, I could eat it 3X a day, and I've been known to!


----------



## Irish Pixie

nehimama said:


> I'm making this in my slow cooker:
> 
> *Halushka (Cabbage and Noodles with Bacon)*
> 
> It's so yummy, I could eat it 3X a day, and I've been known to!


I make mine with kielbasa. It's sooo good.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> What is the environment as far as the virus down in your neck of the woods?


We are staying at home for now. So far there is only 41 reported cases of the virus in all of Mexico. Most of those people had been in Spain recently. Unfortunately the word from the Drs. in charge is that the virus will explode on the scene between Mar 20th and the 30th. People have been out shopping to stock up for self imposed lockdown. 

Dinner last night was leftover chili and vegetable beef soup. We are thawing out a smoked turkey to have for a few days.


----------



## light rain

susieneddy said:


> We are staying at home for now. So far there is only 41 reported cases of the virus in all of Mexico. Most of those people had been in Spain recently. Unfortunately the word from the Drs. in charge is that the virus will explode on the scene between Mar 20th and the 30th. People have been out shopping to stock up for self imposed lockdown.
> 
> Dinner last night was leftover chili and vegetable beef soup. We are thawing out a smoked turkey to have for a few days.


Thanks for giving us an idea what is happening down your way.
They are saying the same thing about an explosion of cases up here also, same time frame...


----------



## MO_cows

A use it up dinner. Bought some lemon pepper tuna pouches awhile back and learned I didn't care for it right out of the pouch. Had some jarred Alfredo sauce left over from white pizza night. Boiled some spaghetti and made lemon pepper tuna alfredo. It wasn't bad! With green salad.

Tomorrow night we are using up the veggies left over from the corned beef dinner with ham.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A wee bit of the corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## susieneddy

light rain said:


> Thanks for giving us an idea what is happening down your way.
> They are saying the same thing about an explosion of cases up here also, same time frame...


After I gave you the total cases it went up 12 yesterday. No idea what it has done since then.

light rain and everyone else be careful if you get.

Dinner last night was Red Curry with beef and we used cauliflower rice instead of rice. It is okay but it isn't rice.


----------



## Micheal

ahh, its left-overs tonight... sure got enough of them.

As to the Halushka I'm with Irish Pixie - kielbasa is the go to meat. That's only because 12 ozs of Bacon just ain't enough.


----------



## snowlady

We had late lunches yesterday so supper was an apple and peanut butter. Tonight it’s pork chops and dressing.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef sandwiches with green peppers for dinner.
Pepper and egg sandwiches tomorrow with a bit of the leftover gravy.
I have an abundance of oatmeal here right now, so I am thinking of making oatmeal raisin cookies tomorrow, it will keep me busy.


----------



## light rain

Tonight will be mayacoba beans, some roast pork, lots of raw onion and a fruit smoothie for a late snack. Stocked up on black tea, ginger lemon herbal tea and dogfood...
* there was tp, paper towels and oj at our Walmart...


----------



## RobertDane

I melted 2 cups of brown sugar with 3 1/2 cups of half and half.. heated to 170 deg..Added 4 lightly beaten eggs..Chilled in basin ice water and added 2 cups of heavy cream..2 tblspoons of vanilla...put in freezer for 3 hrs...Chopped 3/4 cup of pecans and fried them in 4 tblspoons of butter..added to chilled mixture..poured into ice cream maker container..turned 30 minutes..
Guess what I made?


----------



## susieneddy

Leftovers again last night red curry with beef over cauliflower rice.


----------



## Irish Pixie

RobertDane said:


> I melted 2 cups of brown sugar with 3 1/2 cups of half and half.. heated to 170 deg..Added 4 lightly beaten eggs..Chilled in basin ice water and added 2 cups of heavy cream..2 tblspoons of vanilla...put in freezer for 3 hrs...Chopped 3/4 cup of pecans and fried them in 4 tblspoons of butter..added to chilled mixture..poured into ice cream maker container..turned 30 minutes..
> Guess what I made?


Something that sounds wonderful. Gelato?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a Cajun seasoned pork loin in the sous vide, and well seared on the grill. Saute fresh veggies, and red beans and rice for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## cowboy joe

made some raspberry jam today...soooo good!!!


----------



## alida

Leftover lamb curry with some peas and onion mixed in and sliced cucumber with yogurt on the side.


----------



## RobertDane

Irish Pixie said:


> Something that sounds wonderful. Gelato?


 Ha!..Butter pecan icecream...better than* Häagen-Dazs, imho..*


----------



## Micheal

RobertDane said:


> Ha!..Butter pecan icecream...better than* Häagen-Dazs, imho..*


I thought bout ice cream of some sort, but then I re-read your description and then thought you made a mess if nothing else.....


----------



## Micheal

Got a chuck roast out for tonight. Am thinking 3 hours in a slow oven, then tossing in some veggies the last hour of cooking should do the trick.


----------



## gleepish

I put a chicken in the rotisserie Sunday. Our son, DIL and GD stopped in for a little target practice and then decided to stay for dinner. Opened a bag of frozen peas, a home canned jar of potatoes and apple sauce to make sure we had enough for all. Ended up with enough for DH and DS to take chicken for lunch on Monday. Pulled the remaining meat off the bones yesterday and made chicken and dumplings (with lots of carrots) today, there will be leftovers of the same for dinner--but after the dumplings sit all night it'll be more like a thick chicken stew LOL. After reading the above comments, I'm off to grab the heavy cream I've been looking to use and a can of condensed milk to make a batch of no churn ice cream--I've been looking for something to use up some maraschino cherries I have in the freezer and ice cream sounds like the perfect thing!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a southwestern chicken salad with black beans and veggies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Almond flour blueberry pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we made fajitas with onions, tomatoes and peppers (Jalapeno and Habanero) a side dish of frijoles. WE have enough for leftovers also.

Today should be the day we cook the smoked turkey. Also have some zucchini squash that we need to use up to zucchini bread will also be made.


----------



## RobertDane

Micheal said:


> I thought bout ice cream of some sort, but then I re-read your description and then thought you made a mess if nothing else.....


I make a mess fixing a sandwich..


----------



## Lisa in WA

Grilled steelhead with a lemon tarragon aioli, steamed broccoli and rice.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday I found 2 old corn dogs in the freezer and we finished off a pizza burger and a turkey burger and last servings of frozen veggies that were open. Pizza burgers sounded so good when I bought them....finally gone.

I made my cookies today, Oatmeal raisin.

Tonight's dinner is Little steaks. Side of sliced roasted sweet potato, white potato, onion and herbs.


----------



## snowlady

Turkey breast. It has rained for 2 days and I haven’t seen anyone but hubs since Tuesday. Comfort food was in order.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork cutlets with the veggies left over from corned beef and cabbage night plus some cottage cheese and tomatoes to round it out.

I hear DSIL is making meat loaf for my no cook Friday. I didn't intend to stick her with it, I had hoped to give DH incentive to take me out to dinner. But now that the restaurants are closed..... She swears she doesn't mind!


----------



## doozie

Dinner is Minestrone soup in the instant pot, chicken breasts, and rolls to dip in the soup.


----------



## Evons hubby

Looks like this weeks pot of "queens beans" is gone as of breakfast this morning. Next up on our revolving menu looks like spaghetti. My lunch just arrived... Our number one live in helper, handyman just brought my biscuits n gravy! I just love this guy!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're ordering in Mexican from a local restaurant. Just doin' our part, plus the food is wonderful.


----------



## susieneddy

The smoked turkey was cooked today and we had some for lunch along with a salad. Very good flavor but by the time you get all the meat off the bones you have enough but the waste from all the bones is a lot. Next time we will just buy a boneless turkey breast or thigh. 
Also cooked a big pot of black beans.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Ate the leftover grilled steelhead (it was a huge piece!) and added sautéed zucchini, red bell pepper, and grape tomatoes with garlic and the leftover broccoli over steamed rice.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Baked a few slices of ham and a polish sausage. Steamed yellow squash then some white potatoes. Made a fresh fruit salad. Salad too. Venison sausage biscuits for breakfast.


----------



## snowlady

We had leftover turkey sandwiches and potato salad. It really hit the spot!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie's home, and we're having grilled ribeyes, asparagus and scallions, and something... I'm eating the leftover churros from last night's Mexican delivery feast for breakfast.


----------



## Micheal

Had a doctor's appt yesterday; had to go past a couple of the local restaurants; one had a sign "take-out only" a few of the others just had closed signs on the doors. Guess I had just gotten use to eating out after seeing the doctor or shopping - a habit the state and virus have now taken away. 
Tonight, got enough roast beef left for making beef and barley soup. It will be that or the wife hinted about a hot roast beef sandwich. I'm all for the soup but.......


----------



## GTX63

Split pea soup with smoked ham hocks and onion and dumplings.
We have a son returning from college due to the Wuhan virus and he is a junk food termite. We avoid the frozen, waxy boxed zap and chew junk as much as we can; So, we'll be helping him adjust back to a more organic diet.


----------



## doozie

Home made pizza, I'm trying a different recipe using the mixer to make the dough today. I'll use a bit of the dough to make the dogs "breadsticks"with sauce as a treat.


----------



## MO_cows

Clear and sunny today, but chilly. Only 44 and breezy creating wind chill. So it's a pot of chili for dinner.

Found a hand written recipe in my recipe box I had forgotten, DMILs recipe for homemade noodles. Maybe chicken and noodles tomorrow?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie wants burgers for his last day off, so burgers it is. Probably tots as a side, and something...


----------



## doozie

Last of the frozen breaded chicken for me, chicken fried steak and gravy for DH. Side of mashed potatoes and something green for dinner.

Tomorrow I'm trying baked beans from scratch, I'm not sure if I'll try an instant pot recipe, or the traditional crock in the oven.


----------



## susieneddy

Friday night we just had turkey sandwiches on some of Dave's Killer Bread. 

Last night more turkey but with mashed potatoes, broccoli, the last of the homemade applesauce and used a packet of chicken gravy to pour over the potatoes and turkey. 

We have people bring sauce/gravy packets down to us since they are hard to find here. We through a bunch away because of holes in the packets. Maybe we should start putting them in the freezer also.


----------



## Micheal

I won out, made Beef and barley soup yesterday; even enough left for lunch today.
As for tonight? Maybe kielbasa and such only time will tell; it's early...


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken and noodles is on! My homegrown eggs with nice rich color yolks made the noodles golden. They are drying now. Found broth in the freezer, one quart chicken, one quart turkey and one quart giblet. Chicken breast and some frozen peas n carrots and dinner is served.


----------



## doozie

Baked beans and bacon in the oven right now.
I'll have brats with them, and some leftover mashed potatoes from last night.

Pork roast tomorrow, leftover beans, maybe a small skillet of cornbread. Jarred pears instead of applesauce to go with.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Zuppa toscana. I have half and half that needs to be used up.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was repeat of the night before. Today something new for tonight. Turkey salad and a regular salad


----------



## Lisa in WA

I made a huge pot of Corona Killer soup. 
Not really but if anything we eat can kill it, this might. 
My homemade stock, chunks of tender chicken, onions, garlic, celery, carrots, kale, cabbage, green beans, canned tomatoes, corn and the rind of a piece of parmigiano-reggiano to pump up the umami flavors and make it super savory.
Served with a skillet of cornbread and some butter and honey on the side,


----------



## snowlady

Chicken and biscuits. It was really good. DH wants beef stew sometime this week so there’s that. I’m working only 1/2 days on Mondays in an office by myself so there’s lots of time to cook!


----------



## Burntfinger

Wife wasn't feeling good so I made baked lemon pepper chicken, fried potatoes and string beans. Told her if she wasn't better by morning she was getting fried baloney, eggs and gravy. I'm not sure what she said after that, I don't use those words


----------



## MO_cows

Butterfly breaded shrimp tonight with fresh made coleslaw.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie asked why I hadn't made white chili in a long time, so I'm making it today. Ground chicken, white beans, green chilis, and a bit of sharp cheddar on top. Yum.


----------



## Micheal

Burntfinger said:


> Told her if she wasn't better by morning she was getting fried baloney, eggs and gravy. I'm not sure what she said after that, I don't use those words


----------



## Micheal

Got about 5 inches of "new" snow to move... So lunch may only be grilled cheese sandwiches.. 
As for the evening meal, boy, wish I knew.


----------



## Burntfinger

Micheal said:


> Got about 5 inches of "new" snow to move... So lunch may only be grilled cheese sandwiches..
> As for the evening meal, boy, wish I knew.


It sounds like you have the same four seasons we do. Near Winter, Winter, Deep Winter and Damn It's Still Winter.

Lunch is going to be cold, leftover fish of an indeterminate age. With enough Tabasco to kill the taste.
Supper will either be leftovers or Mystery Concoction From The Pantry Shelves.

Chickens are laying 4 to 6 eggs a day now. When I went to feed them this morning I reminded them that Tractor Supply was having chick days so they had a choice, eggs or soup.

Wife made a miraculous recovery this morning about the time I pulled the baloney out of the fridge


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> dinner last night was repeat of the night before. Today something new for tonight. Turkey salad and a regular salad


Well dinner changed last night. we had to have something else to break up the turkey meals. The turkey salad will be for lunch now.
Dinner last night was a salad, black beans and spicy shrimp. We still have some uncooked shrimp to cook and that may go with pasta or something else. Details later


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, we are having a sirloin patty aka hamburger steak. With cottage cheese and tomatoes and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Soup tonight with my homemade honey wheat bread. 
Making a big batch of oatmeal craisin spice cookies too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight was schnitzel, taters n mushroom gravy with a side of peas. A special treat for dessert in the form of sweet tater bread we were gifted by our newest tenant that just got moved in the first of February. Yummy stuff right there! We may have to grow her some more sweet taters, find out what other tummy yummies she can make.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm sick of cooking, tonight is a frozen, bagged jambalaya. I'll add a seafood mix and a salad. I hope it's at least palatable.


----------



## doozie

Dinner is a small meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a fried cabbage and onion side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Dinner is a small meatloaf, baked potatoes, and a fried cabbage and onion side.


I haven't made meatloaf in forever... Thank you.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a frozen pizza night. One was with a stone ground wheat crust, topped with 5 cheese varieties and tomato slices. Another was a deep dish cheese pizza from Gino's East (Chicago style). The third pizza was a meat lovers pizza.

For tonight, I'm still deciding on what to make. I need to decide quick in case I need to pull some meat out to thaw (I should've thought about tonight's meal last night, lol).


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, chicken fajitas.


----------



## susieneddy

well we had the extra shrimp so Susie made shrimp with farfalle pasta, sundried tomatoes, sliced red peppers, garlic, cayenne pepper powder and a few others spices. It was enough that we had have it for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Boneless pork chops brined in brown sugar and salt, and grilled over applewood. 
Olive Garden type tossed salad with shredded parm, black olives and pepperoncini , and baked sweet potatoes


----------



## snowlady

Roast beef with carrots and taters.


----------



## Burntfinger

Leftover chicken cut up into rice with jalapenos and cheese. Was supposed to be burritos but my half never made it to the tortilla


----------



## alida

roasted asparagus and sweet potato cubes to go with a piece of baked salmon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Take out/order in day! Only from locally owned restaurants, and we're thinking burgers.


----------



## Micheal

All the left-overs in the fridge are now gone and I'm starting fresh with a roasted turkey for tonight's meal.
I still have to decide on the sides but I know it's at least turkey - for the next couple of days....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

This morning just coffee. 

At some point today, i am going to eat rib eye steak and sautéed yellow squash with herbs.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Take out/order in day! Only from locally owned restaurants, and we're thinking burgers.


Good for you Irish Pixie. More people need to do that. We have a few local places doing takeout or delivery also but haven't ordered anything yet. 
dinner last night was the leftovers but Susie made some dinner rolls from a recipe a friend posted. It is called Momma's Easy No Yeast Dinner Rolls. They turned out great.


----------



## doozie

We have a home made pizza dough aging in the fridge, but, I'm thinking a pot pie with the crust and maybe a few garlic knots.
The Internet has various pizza dough ideas and we're going to switch things up.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried something, hope it works out. Put a frozen bone in ham in the crockpot on low this morning. Hoping it's cooked when I get home. Will fry some potatoes in the cast iron skillet and nuke a frozen veggie blend to go with.

Or I will advise the family to make themselves a sandwich and figure out what to do with the ham for later.

It's still up in the air.


----------



## Burntfinger

Need a nap! Wife made a beef roast, mashed potatoes, gravy and creamed corn. Was supposed to have ice cream for dessert. Maybe will have it for a bedtime snack


----------



## doozie

DH put in a request for his beer battered fish, coconut shrimp, greens beans on the side, and more garlic knots.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A fish fry sounds good. Maybe it will be another takeout night. Gotta support the local economy, right?


----------



## MO_cows

The ham was overcooked, it fell apart. If I do that again I will have dad turn it on at noon or something. 

It's my no cook Friday but there is nowhere to go out to eat. DSIL is making spaghetti. I hope it's with meatballs versus meat sauce. We'll see!


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's roast turkey didn't happen; it became an omelet night. 
But today it will be roast turkey, only because it's in the oven right now!


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> A fish fry sounds good. Maybe it will be another takeout night. Gotta support the local economy, right?


We ordered a pizza from Bistro & Pizzeria "Maasai Maya". We got the Raul pizza which had Canadian Bacon, Italian sausage, pepperoni and mozzarella cheese. It was really good. We have decided to start ordering from the local places at least once a week.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> We ordered a pizza from Bistro & Pizzeria "Maasai Maya". We got the Raul pizza which had Canadian Bacon, Italian sausage, pepperoni and mozzarella cheese. It was really good. We have decided to start ordering from the local places at least once a week.


Every single restaurant we've ordered from has really appreciated the business.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> Every single restaurant we've ordered from has really appreciated the business.


If we don't they will go out of business. They have employees who are like family to them. My daughter works for a restaurant that is closed but do to go orders only. She needs the money like everyone else in the service business.
Plus sometimes as Susie says I need a day off from cooking


----------



## Lisa in WA

American Wagyu ribeyes lightly smoked and then reverse seared over mesquite on the Traeger with baked potatoes and salad. 
We can’t eat out so treating ourselves.


----------



## alida

Yesterday, not particularly hungry, I started off looking in the freezer for dinner inspiration and found a bag of rhubarb. Inspired I made a batch of rhubarb/onion chutney which requires stirring the mixture steadily for 40 minutes or so. I hot waterbathed the lot and then it was really too late to make dinner. Grilled cheese sandwich with some of the chutney inside the sandwich. Bonus, I have 8 jars of chutney on the shelf, most to give away. 
Tonight, stir fried beef/broccoli with teriyaki sauce. No chutney.


----------



## Micheal

Lisa in WA said:


> ribeyes lightly smoked and then *reverse seared* over mesquite on the Traeger.


Ahhh, please explain.


----------



## doozie

Boneless chicken breasts, bbq sauced and wrapped in bacon. I have crushed pineapple to use up in some way but not sure what I'll do with it, maybe as an ingredient for fancy rice to go with.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie pulled a double last night, and he requested crack in a bowl, so that's what we're having for supper. It's become a comfort food around here.


----------



## susieneddy

We had some Argentinian chorizo sausage with sauerkraut, spicy mustard and pickle relish spread on some homemade rye bread we bought from our local sausage lady. Finished off the last mixture of the black beans and cauliflower rice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just ate chips with hummus, chips with baba ganoush, and baklava. Mac and cheese is in the oven.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Micheal said:


> Ahhh, please explain.


DH does the Traeger cooking but he essentially brings them up to the proper temp for medium rare or rare on the Traeger (after the smoking period) and then throws them on the regular grill to sear them.
It was so good I can’t even describe it. The steak had a coffee rub on it and it melted in my mouth like butter.


----------



## MO_cows

Pennsylvania Dutch cabbage casserole but with ham instead of chopped beef. Made a sorta Waldorf salad, had to make a couple of substitutions but it came out ok.


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops, green beans and a salad. Tomorrow, DH finally gets beef stew and homemade bread.


----------



## gettys1863

Fried eggs and toast this morning. Pork ribs and cabbage for supper.


----------



## GTX63

Banana bread this morning. It will set in the cake pan to be eaten by the kids thru the day.
Turkey tacos tonight. I'll be setting in on making the flour wraps and the refried beans early.


----------



## doozie

I always buy an extra boxed pannetone bread at Christmas, found one in the pantry last night and today DH made French toast with a few slices. Maybe there will be some left for the same breakfast tomorrow, it's a nice snack all by itself.

Tonight is a chicken noodle casserole for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Still eating turkey. Took the broth made from the neck, heart, etc and made the wife some "fantastic" gravy (her words ). She used it for a hot turkey sandwich yesterday and wants one for lunch today. I prefer a plain turkey sandwich with lettuce, cheese and mayo. 
Tonight, turkey and something(s) for sides.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I have some cabbage to use up so making a deconstructed Halupki (stuffed cabbage) casserole with mashed potatoes on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

We had a really late lunch yesterday. We mixed the chorizo sausage, black and pinto beans, onions and peppers together and heated it up. We had some nachos and our homemade salsa as a side. Dinner was a 1/4 cup of smoked almonds each


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Crunchy curried chickpeas, sautéed kale, steamed red cabbage, curry carrot rice, topped with a sauce made from goat yogurt and fresh lemon juice.


----------



## alida

I was gifted with four homemade cabbage rolls from my neighbours as at "thank you" for bringing them a couple groceries when I was out for mine. Getting out is hard for them at the best of times, and it sure isn't easier now! I'm having one cabbage roll for dinner, one in the fridge for tomorrow or Tuesday and two in the freezer. I've had their version before, this will be a treat.


----------



## MO_cows

Meat loaf tonight. With cottage cheese n veggie ranch salad and some buttered corn.


----------



## treehugger24

We had rice and beans with smoked sausage and a skillet of cornbread for dinner last night. It was so good and there is enough left over to have for dinner again tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made parmesan pork chops, sauteed broccoli, greens for me, tators for Mr. Pixie last night.

Mr. Pixie was given a day off today, and tomorrow is his regular day off, so I'm thinking of ordering in tonight. Something ethnic that we don't have often.... maybe Jamaican beef patties (we love these) and goat curry. I don't think Mr. Pixie will go for the goat curry, he's not a big fan of curry and I don't think he's ever had goat. We'll see. It will be a locally owned restaurant tho.

ETA: I knew Mr. Pixie wouldn't go for goat curry. We are having Philly cheesesteak sammies tho. Our son in law cousin's restaurant.


----------



## Micheal

Well, the wife informed me that there will NOT be any turkey for today's meals. 
She's requesting spaghetti and meatballs, grilled cheese, or most anything not fowl..... Didn't inform her that all that's left of the turkey will be for soup, broth to be made later today - soup tomorrow or so.


----------



## Lisa in WA

alida said:


> I was gifted with four homemade cabbage rolls from my neighbours as at "thank you" for bringing them a couple groceries when I was out for mine. Getting out is hard for them at the best of times, and it sure isn't easier now! I'm having one cabbage roll for dinner, one in the fridge for tomorrow or Tuesday and two in the freezer. I've had their version before, this will be a treat.


I envy you your cabbage rolls.
The casserole was not a repeat. 
In fact, it’s not even going to make it to leftovers. 
its going into the trash today. 

tonight is a beer and pizza night.


----------



## doozie

I'm just cooking up a pound and a half of plain ground beef to crumble and use as either of us sees fit. 
I can use my "exotic" spices with what I might make, and DH can make a BBQ sloppy joe, taco, nachos, or beef and rice roll up.
We will have leftover crumbles for lunch creations tomorrow too.


----------



## FamilyForward

Placating the children with take out.


----------



## alida

Lisa in WA said:


> I envy you your cabbage rolls.
> The casserole was not a repeat.
> In fact, it’s not even going to make it to leftovers.
> its going into the trash today.
> 
> tonight is a beer and pizza night.


Beer or wine and pizza is ALWAYS a good dinner.


----------



## doozie

Tonight it's thinly shaved seasoned beef and onions on homemade rolls. I have not decided what else, maybe a soup.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled duck, and that's as far as we've gotten this morning.


----------



## snowlady

Raviolas with meat sauce. Really they are tortellini but in our local area they are known as ravs. The “factory” started in the basement of the tiny grocery store in my hometown. When you turned 15, you could come twist ravies for Jenny. Years ago the daughter bought the business and automated it.


----------



## Micheal

Wife was happy, last night was deluxe hamburgers - without the bun - and fries. Made the turkey broth and put the containers in the freezer for later use. 
Not going out today, but I see the local groc store has ham on sale, humm wonder if'n the wife would want to eat ham for 3 -4 days????? 
As for today's meals, wish I knew.


----------



## susieneddy

Sunday night we had sausage, potatoes, peppers and onion all cooked together and had a salad also.

Last night was frozen pizza. Didn't want to cook a big meal last night because we were going to play virtual trivia on Facebook. We had people playing from here in Mexico, the US and Canada. It was a lot of fun.

Dinner tonight will be take out from the Bullpen. They cook up some mighty good ribs. We will have french fries and cole slaw with the ribs.


----------



## MO_cows

Quick dinner tonight. Cheeseburgers and baked beans. Had a guy coming to look at our old farm truck so wanted dinner over fast. He bought it!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a tri tip roast (first time) in the slow cooker today. The thing is massive, but from what I've read, 4-5 hours on low will make a nice medium rare roast. Mr. Pixie wants au jous for his tators too. 

We'll be eating it one form or another for days.


----------



## snowlady

Ravs didn’t pan out last night so they will be tonight. Last night turned into sausage and eggs.


----------



## GTX63

This afternoon I am frying up a batch of chicken thighs in herb and garlic breading. Homemade french fries from the last of the garden potatoes, skillet cornbread and a homemade peach & blueberry pie in another skillet.


----------



## doozie

Beef and carrot stew, crescent rolls with shredded cheese added before rolling them up.


----------



## alida

tonight will be egg drop soup, with shrimp wonton and a variety of greens and mushrooms added in.


----------



## Lisa in WA

We are doing this tonight. We’d been saving this roast for a special occasion but it didn’t happen so it’s out of the freezer and into the oven with it. Mashed potatoes and pan roasted broccoli with it.
https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...york-strip-loin-with-garlic-herb-crust-104494


----------



## MO_cows

Ham mac n cheese tonight, woo hoo we finished off that ham. With broccoli and the leftover baked beans for Mr. I don't like broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've been craving pho, and since our favorite Vietnamese place shut down, I'll have to make it myself. I'm thinking seafood with lots of mushrooms and other veggies.


----------



## Micheal

MO_cows said:


> woo hoo we finished off that ham..


Tonight we'll start on the ham I just bought. I'm sure that in 2-3 days we'll be expressing the same "woo hoo"!


----------



## doozie

I am having a bacon wrapped porkchop, DH a breaded pork cutlet, not sure what I'll bread it with yet.
Pan fried gnocchi, green beans, and I might open a jar of applesauce. If I do, applesauce muffins tomorrow.

Yesterday I made a mini cheesecake, no crust, and it was a nice treat.

Tomorrow it's lamb burgers, broccoli, and a boxed Mac and cheese.


----------



## anniew

GTX63, Recipes please for the skillet items...cornbread and peach & blueberry pie. Thank you!


----------



## MO_cows

Cardboard pizza tonight as I made a grocery run.

Tomorrow night it will be tacos over at the she shed. Bought limes at the store so the shake blender aka margarita machine will end its winter hibernation.


----------



## alida

I defrosted some beef vegetable soup for dinner tonight. It had lentils, tiny meat balls, a very savoury broth and diced vegetables.. 
I only wish I could remember which recipe I used for the broth and meatballs, because it was so good that I'd like to make it again.


----------



## snowlady

Thin cut pork chops with roasted carrots and parsnips.


----------



## treehugger24

Ground beef with taco spices, sharp cheddar, sour cream, chopped salad veggies and micro-greens, so many sprouts (because I never get the right amount of seeds in my sprouting jar and end up with a crazy overflow of sprouts), refritoes, Spanish rice, corn, and salsa served with flour tortillas, soft corn tortillas, and a bowl of chips for the boy-child to scoop up his inevitably overfilled tortilla stuffings. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Nothing sounds good... or at least nothing *I* have to cook sounds good.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> Nothing sounds good... or at least nothing *I* have to cook sounds good.


Been there - done that! OHHHH, so many times!


----------



## Micheal

Ham planed for yesterday postponed til tonight.
Wife wanted a P&J sandwich instead sooooo. I had a baked potato with sour cream and fresh cut chives..


----------



## gettys1863

Making beef stew and homemade bread for this evenings supper.


----------



## nehimama

*ADAS POLOW "RICE WITH LENTILS & RAISINS"*

I haven't made this in years. It's cookin' now, and I'm real hungry.


----------



## susieneddy

I thought I had posted this before but didn't see it so here it is again. Wednesday night was takeout from the Bullpen again. We both had the crab cakes with fries and cole slaw.
Thursday night cheeseburgers on grilled rye bread, steamed broccoli and sliced red beets. 

Tonight we have a beef roast in the oven with white potatoes, sweet potatoes (last one) carrots, mushrooms, celery, zucchini, onions, garlic and peppers.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meatballs. I'll let the meatballs and sauce cook in the crockpot all day, they turn out so tender that way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I recently had a birthday, and tonight three down restaurants (the fine dining kind) are having a "downtown dinner at home" event, so that's what we're having. It will be delivered between 6-7, includes: apps and mule cocktails, two entrees and a different cocktails, and two desserts and a bottle of white wine. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## snowlady

Well, spring has sprung. Mr. Snowman is working 12-16 hour days until it rains again so suppers are weird. He’s hungry when he gets home but doesn’t want a big heavy supper at 10 PM. Sigh... I’ll have to scroll back thru this thread and look for ideas.


----------



## MO_cows

Made a pot of chicken and dumplings for dinner. It really hit the spot.


----------



## Evons hubby

Pinto beans over cornbread. Yum! Small bowl of tater salad just to round things out.


----------



## Micheal

After a few days of "ham" meals I was going to make the "finale" meal - split pea soup - opps, no split peas. 
Seems like I've got to make a groc run later today.


----------



## susieneddy

dinner last night was the leftover roast and veggies and a no sugar chocolate pudding. We use Monkfruit instead of sugar


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> I recently had a birthday, and tonight three down restaurants (the fine dining kind) are having a "downtown dinner at home" event, so that's what we're having. It will be delivered between 6-7, includes: apps and mule cocktails, two entrees and a different cocktails, and two desserts and a bottle of white wine. I'm looking forward to it.


Happy belated birthday Irish Pixie. I think that those restaurants are showing real creativity offering true fine dining meals delivered to your door. I hope you and the Mr enjoyed it.


----------



## alida

Today I'm making borscht and will probably have that for dinner. I'm not a big fan of beets in general,but this version has lots of other diced vegetables in in,plus sausage. A bit of sour cream on top and it's delicious.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> Happy belated birthday Irish Pixie. I think that those restaurants are showing real creativity offering true fine dining meals delivered to your door. I hope you and the Mr enjoyed it.


Thank you. the meal was very good. My favorite were the pulled pork lettuce wraps, there was fresh veggie and fruit salsa. The pork belly tacos were a close second. The desserts are still in the fridge for tonight. The restaurant that made the desserts is our go to place for birthdays and celebrations. The other two are excellent as well, one of them is a speakeasy, complete with hidden door.

Today we're having grilled cedar plank steelhead trout, asparagus, and maybe rosemary potatoes. Plus key lime pie and chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## knight.cj81

Turkey cooked over an open pit with roasted broccoli and brown rice !


----------



## Lisa in WA

We had grilled steelhead with lemon dill aioli last night and have more than enough for tonight as well. With brown rice and steamed broccoli.


----------



## MO_cows

Got 10 lbs of chicken leg quarters in brine. Will grill them soon, also grilling zucchini. With homegrown corn out of the freezer. Gotta make room for this year's harvest plus half a beef coming in May.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made a crockpot of Anasazi beans. They are heavenly. Cornbread on the side.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I made a crockpot of Anasazi beans. They are heavenly. Cornbread on the side.


Oh yum...I love Anasazi beans. I haven’t had them in years.
I’ll bet they aren’t easy to find right now since I want to order some.
What did you put in with them?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking a southwestern chicken salad with seasoned rice and black beans, and a bit of queso fresco.


----------



## susieneddy

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I made a crockpot of Anasazi beans. They are heavenly. Cornbread on the side.


We like those beans but they aren't available down here unless you want to spend about 10.00 USD per 1 pound bag

Last night we had poached garlic brats in sauerkraut and mashed potatoes.


----------



## MO_cows

Reheating the leftover grilled chicken, foil wrapped, in the slow cooker. Should stay moist that way. With potatoes and spinach/beet salad for sides.


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne's first ever attempt at shepards pie came out perfectly! That and a small bowl of the queens beans fixed me right up!


----------



## Micheal

One more meal's worth of split pea soup left and that will be gone. Onward to, gee wish I knew, what I'll be fixing for the evening meal..... Maybe something with ground beef?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a ham on Sunday, so split pea soup will be made on Monday.

Today is rosemary seasoned local lamb leg steak done in the sous vide until just medium rare, then grilled for a good char. I'm thinking sauteed french cut green beans with garlic, and some type of steam in the bag veggie. I'll add the last of my mixed spring greens, and a potato for Mr. Pixie.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops tonite, our last pkg of homegrown pork chops. I'm thinking a braise in apple cider. Sides to be named later.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pineapple bbq flatbread pizza with red onions, poblanos, mozzarella, and Monterey Jack cheese


----------



## susieneddy

since last night was virtual trivia night we had a pepperoni pizza. We added with mushrooms and peppers.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala, Orzo pasta, broccoli on the side.
I'll make a batch of biscotti later today too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I dunno. I'm out of ideas.

ETA: The coffee helped. Sicilian olive chicken over cauliflower rice.


----------



## GTX63

Tonight will be Fried baloney on butter soaked texas toast.
After browning the toast in butter in a cast iron skillet, add a slice of provolone, swiss and American cheese. Coat one slice with garlic powder and sprinkle shredded parmesan.
We'll likely do homemade potato wedges in a garlic and herb coating.
If I get in early enough from running fence this afternoon, I expect to make up some Reeses peanut butter and chocolate chip cookies.
Two college boys are pushing for a grocery store run for their junk food fix.
I have explained to them they can die just as easily from heart disease by my cooking as they can from something in a waxy box or bag without me having to drive somewhere to do it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Wow. Sounds larrapin’ good!

I am hoping to make Shepherds Pie if time and motivation allow.


----------



## GTX63

My mother pronounced it "Lurpin". I was never sure where that came from.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

“If something’s _larrupin’_ good, it’s spankin’ good or thumpin’ good. It comes from the word _larrup_, a verb meaning “to beat or thrash.””

https://www.waywordradio.org/larrupin/


----------



## GTX63

She also said "Ioway", "Taco" (as in Waco) and "windah", so definitions were loose, but larrupin seems to be the right fit.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was grilled cheese sandwich and a salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, breaded butterfly shrimp, a heat and eat wonder from Sam's. With a veggie stir fry. And homemade cocktail sauce with plenty of horseradish.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday while rummaging through the freezer I discovered a small packet of stew beef; taa-daa beef stew for the evening meal. Now all I have to do is figure out something for tonight's meal. Right at the moment I'm thinking Spanish Rice - only time will time will tell.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea. I do get a free burger at Red Robin for my birthday, and they have free delivery for a bit, so we might be having burgers for supper. I've been seriously thinking about Jamaican patties as well, although I've given up on the goat curry. 

Tomorrow night is the best fish fry in town. That is a certainty.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the remaining brats along with some sweet potatoes we had frozen.

Dinner tonight will be Paella. Our local sausage lady teamed up with another chef and they are selling that tonight. So we are buying two to help the locals out. One may end up in the freezer
The Paella we got has shrimp, mussels, chicken and rice. It smells wonderful.


----------



## MO_cows

Got split chicken breast simmering with onions, garlic and chilies. Will shred the meat when it's done for burritos, and strain the broth and thicken to smother them. With rice and refried beans.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Black bean soft tacos. 

Sautéed onions and poblanos, black beans, corn, tomatoes, onions, guacamole, sour cream.


----------



## Micheal

Here I'm thinking left-overs and a no-cook night. The wife just informed me that the only "local" (within 5 miles) restaurant is opening up today for take-out only and their fish fries are........ 
I wonder if'n she is willing to go out in this weather (snowing out right now) and get them.  
And No, I'm not going to ask.


----------



## doozie

DH had his fish fry last night, I had a giant salad.

Tonight is a concoction of ground turkey, elbow Mac, tomatoes, tomato sauce, and onions.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is the best fish fry in the area! Last one of the year. 

Last night was Mr. Pixie's homemade burgers on brioche buns, and they were delish. He had tots and samosas, Ok I had two samosas. Hot and perfectly spicy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Thinking about soup and leftovers for lunch.


----------



## MO_cows

No cook Friday! We are going with take n bake pizza.


----------



## newfieannie

i just made a lemon roll and a roast for my son for easter. i always give him an Easter egg also and i was planning on getting it yesterday but too many people lined up at the grocery store so i didn't bother. i also made gravy from the drippings and he can provide the veggies himself. ~Georgia


----------



## oldasrocks

Dang, you just reminded me I can't do my favorite thing this yr. I like to color a few dozen raw eggs and hide them in the park.


----------



## Micheal

oldasrocks said:


> Dang, you just reminded me I can't do my favorite thing this yr. I like to color a few dozen raw eggs and hide them in the park.


question:
Why "raw" eggs?

Anyway, tonight will be left-over stuffed peppers, only because they are in the oven now and not be eaten til then.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a roast with a couple packages of brown gravy mix in the crock pot. I'll add a couple heads of broccoli toward the end.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we thawed out some pasta sauce that a friend gave us. We cooked up some pasta to go with it and had a salad with was red wine.

Today we are going to smoke some ribs


----------



## snowlady

Not sure about today yet. Tomorrow I’m making ham, cheesy potatoes, broccoli salad, mixed veggies. Lamb cake and sliced strawberries for dessert. It’s just the two of us at home but I’ll drop off lunch for my in laws. I win the daughter in law award for bringing them fried catfish for dinner last night.


----------



## MO_cows

They did a Harvesters food distribution in our town. DH helped, it was porch deliveries. There was a lot left over so he brought some home. 5 pound jar of peeled garlic, going to have to freeze some. Organic English cucumbers, will make a nice salad. A salad blend with shredded kale, Brussels sprouts, etc. Nobody was enthused about it as a salad so it's going to become lo mein tonite as a side dish to teriyaki glazed pork chops.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Yesterday we thawed out some pasta sauce that a friend gave us. We cooked up some pasta to go with it and had a salad with was red wine.
> 
> Today we are going to smoke some ribs


Well we smoked 2 racks of ribs. We gave a half of rack away to a neighbor and offered the other half to another. We knew they were doing Keto but the rub we used had some sugar in it to they passed.
We ended up eating some of the leftover pasta and a salad. The ribs will be for today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I scored a free whole rack of ribs at Opie’s BBQ in Spicewood. Neighbor brought deviled eggs. 

I am not cooking!!


----------



## MO_cows

Pot roast tonight, braised in merlot and beef broth. The gravy will be delicious. Making extra mashed potatoes to have some to reheat for liver n onions dinner coming up.

Key lime pie for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Dinner is Nachos with the works.


----------



## GTX63

A neighbor sent over their recipe for Liver Dogs with fried cabbage and corn muffins.
I may have to open a window.


----------



## alida

I had today off and ventured to a fish market where I found fresh Great Lakes smelts, smelting season has just started! 
I bought the maximum allowed, 2 lbs, froze some and will eat the rest tonight.


----------



## kotori

I've been cooking more since my family has been stuck at home, yesterday I used one of the meal boxes. Chicken sausage orzo with roasted tomatoes, onion and garlic. Think its the first time I've managed to roast something without it burning. IT was a slam dunk and I think I'm going to have to find some good 'sweet Italian chicken sausage' to make it on my own sometime.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for the Easter meal, we had prime rib, mashed taters, seasoned green beans,dinner rolls with honey butter, and some sweet tea to wash it down. It had good flavor, and was different than the traditional ham my family usually requests for Easter.  

For today, it will be something a little quicker to make and cook. The plan is to have pizza for supper.


----------



## pixiedoodle

MADE A 4 QT POT OF SOUP FROM LEFTOVERS FROM THE FRZR & FRIDGE. BEEN DOING THIS FOR THE PAST 3 -4 MONTHS & PUTTING THEM IN THE FREEZER. WHEN WE RUN LOW I PULL OUT A CONTAINER OF SOUP TO HELP FILL IN THE MEAL. DIDN'T REALIZE HOW FEW LEFTOVERS CAN MAKE A GOOD 4 QT POT OF SOUP BUT IT HAS SURE MADE A LOT B MORE CHOISES TO GO WITH SANDWICHES ETC. . BEEN DOING THE SAME WITH NORTHERN BEANS TOO. WE HAVE TOSSED NOTHING FOR ABOUT 4-6 MTHS. EVERY SCRAP CAN BOOST ANOTHER MEAL. SAVE TRIPS TO THE STORE & BUYING EXTRAS. HAS CUT THE GROCERY BILL A GOOD AMT TOO. NOW THAT WE ARE HUNKERED DOWN & STAYING IN, WE ARE NOT EATING OUT AT ALL SO EVERY FOOD ITEM IS USED UP. OUR GROCERY BILL HAS GOTTEN SMALLER & THAT IS A GOOD THING. WE HAVE NOT EATEN OUT SINE 2 WKS BEFORE THE VIRUS SHUT DOWN. NO EXTRA INCOME AS DH 'S SHOP HAS SHUT DOWN SO UTILIZING EVERY THING N THE FREEZERS, CUPBOARDS & PANTRY. HAVEN'T MISSED EATING OUT AT ALL.


----------



## Micheal

alida said:


> I had today off and ventured to a fish market where I found fresh Great Lakes smelts, smelting season has just started!
> I bought the maximum allowed, 2 lbs, froze some and will eat the rest tonight.


First time I've heard of a limit on fish in a market......

Tonight pizza. 
All the left-overs are gone; either eaten or since tomorrow is trash day gone....


----------



## Micheal

Double post. sorry


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ate the rib tips, some potatoes and onions we smoked on the grill.

Tonight will be the St. Louis style Ribs we smoked the other day, One rack went into the freezer


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Lunch was vegetarian burrito bowls. Rice, black beans, onion, charred corn, tomatoes, Salsa with lime zest. Chips.


----------



## MO_cows

Brace yourself! Liver and onions with mashed potatoes, beef gravy and pickled asparagus. Me and dad like beef liver once in awhile. DH and DSIL are making alternate plans.


----------



## newfieannie

oh my stars! i haven't had liver and onions for 20 years . my first husband use to love it and cooked it much better than i did.

i made a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting . it was so good i sat down with a cup of tea and ate half of it. good thing i only made up half a batch to begin with. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

Micheal said:


> First time I've heard of a limit on fish in a market......
> 
> Tonight pizza.
> All the left-overs are gone; either eaten or since tomorrow is trash day gone....


i think that's only because of the pandemic. usually we can buy what we want


----------



## alida

Micheal said:


> First time I've heard of a limit on fish in a market......
> 
> Tonight pizza.
> All the left-overs are gone; either eaten or since tomorrow is trash day gone....


There are limits on practically everything in the grocery stores around here these days. Smelt season is pretty short, and I'm betting that there are fewer in the fishing industry working right now due to Covid-19. . Or it's a poor season this year. I was just happy that there were some for sale. $12/lb. (Canadian)


----------



## flewism

I haven't had smelt since I was a kid. I remember going smelt dipping when I was a kid with my dad and his friends filling up a plastic garbage can full. Fried smelt was a great meal, I like liver and onions too, but only get it when out to dinner.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I haven't decided on supper yet, the choices are ginormous grilled pork chops or order in. I'm leaning toward the ginormous pork chops.

ETA: Mr. Pixie wants to order in and since it's his day off, we will. Now the never ending discussion of what to order. He says no Mexican, I say no Chinese. And it continues. First World Problems.


----------



## doozie

Turkey cutlets with gravy in the crockpot, stuffing and cranberry sauce. Something green on the side too.


----------



## Micheal

Will not touch the subject of (yuck) "liver & onions".......  

Temps are in the 30's today so I'm thinking a soup of some kind for tonight, only time will tell.


----------



## susieneddy

leftover ribs and a salad


----------



## newfieannie

Micheal said:


> Will not touch the subject of (yuck) "liver & onions".......
> 
> Temps are in the 30's today so I'm thinking a soup of some kind for tonight, only time will tell.


how about cod head stew? i bet you wouldn't touch that either. strictly nfld delicacy


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, another round of butterfly breaded shrimp. Making a cucumber salad and a veggie to be named later.


----------



## Micheal

newfieannie said:


> how about cod head stew? i bet you wouldn't touch that either. strictly nfld delicacy


Would be willing to try it since I've never had it. Most always open to new foods.
But the dislike for liver and onions go back to my childhood many many eons ago. 
Oh, it's turkey(less)/veggie soup for tonight. It's turkey broth and veggies; no turkey.


----------



## Irish Pixie

newfieannie said:


> how about cod head stew? i bet you wouldn't touch that either. strictly nfld delicacy


I'd try it too. There isn't much I haven't tried, and I liked most of it. 

We decided on Korean BBQ pork burgers, kimchi coleslaw, and the restaurants area famous hand cut fries. And a mystery six pack of beer, cuz I think this is gonna be spicy.


----------



## snowlady

Little cheddar meat loaves and mashed taters. Probably salad and/or a veggie. I would not eat cod head stew. I like my fish lookin’ like a fish stick.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Bang Bang shrimp.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The Korean pork burgers with kimchi slaw were in the top five of the best burgers we've ever eaten. This restaurant owns half a pasture raised pork farm, and the pork is perfect. Everything else is locally sourced as possible too. 

Tonight I'm fixing carnitas with pickled red onions, radishes, and cilantro. And black beans and rice.


----------



## Micheal

For tonight wife said she may like spaghetti and meatballs; only time will tell. 
This AM she went from scrambled eggs, to eggs over-easy, to French toast, and settled on toasted P&J sandwich again time will tell.


----------



## MO_cows

Bought some Hy Vee brats with intentions to do "pigs in the hot tub" on the grill. Well the weather isn't cooperating so we will try them in the oven with a little liquid smoke and grill marks from the cast iron grill pan. With tater salad.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight it's split pea 'n' ham soup with buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Gingerbread!!


----------



## Micheal

Last night I made Chicken Marinara with pasta. Even got enough for lunch today.
Only wish I knew about tonight's meal... no clue what so ever.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making chicken scaloppine with peperonata. Fancy, huh? It's basically chicken with green peppers, onions, and balsamic vinegar. And it's tasty.


----------



## MO_cows

Baked salmon with the leftover potato salad from last night and asparagus.


----------



## doozie

Last night was BBQ pork, and assorted leftover sides.

Tonight is patty melts with extra carmelized onions and I add mushrooms cause they go so well with Swiss cheese, air fryer fries on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had meatloaf, steamed broccoli and peppers, roasted potatoes and a brown gravy sauce.

Tonight we will do a pickup meal from one of the local restaurants. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Bean burgers!


----------



## alida

I reorganized my freezer and found some cod I forgot I bought. So, cod it is, with roasted eggplant/peppers/onions.


----------



## Lisa in WA

We had a Costco order delivered yesterday and got a pan of their stuffed peppers. So stuffed peppers and tossed green salad is on the menu for tonight. 
And tomorrow too.
I love leftover nights.


----------



## GTX63

I was bent over a wood splitter today splitting what I believe was the stringiest white oak logs I have ever seen. What a pain in the neck. I'm finishing planting pumpkins and watermelons in the garden and then we are in the kitchen to make
breaded pork chops, sour cream and garlic mashed potatoes, gravy made with onions, green peppers, butter, flour and a little cooking sherry, slow cooked carrots in brown sugar and butter, and buttermilk cats head biscuits. 
After dinner is a tall glass of whiskey and a handful of ibuprofen for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Ginormous pork chops on the grill, and some type of fresh veggies as sides.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I made steaks and salad. Tonight will be chicken noodle soup.


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Tonight we will do a pickup meal from one of the local restaurants. Not sure which one yet.


Last night we placed an order from Taqueria La Tejana. We got one huge pork BBQ sandwich along with a humongous loaded bake potato with pork, cheese and sour cream. It was big enough for the both of us to split.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Grilled-up some lamb chops for the wife. Had a side of spinach sautéed in olive oil and garlic. 
In the morning I left the scraps for the stray cat who live in the neighborhood.


----------



## doozie

DH is having his air fryer fish fry tonight I'm having sauted pollock with a garlic butter sauce. Peas and mashed potatoes or fries on the side. 
Maybe jello for dessert too. I'm all out of Chocolate candy so it will have to stand in.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Liver 'n' onions, mashed taters, green beans.


----------



## MO_cows

Breakfast for dinner tonight courtesy of DSIL. Biscuits and gravy, hash browns, eggs, bacon and sausage. I ate seconds so I guess I can sleep in tomorrow, I already had tomorrows breakfast.


----------



## alida

leftover roast eggplant/peppers/onions,heated up with some diced ham.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Brunch will be avocado (I use spicy guacamole) toast with an over easy egg on top and bacon. I have no idea about supper tho.


----------



## doozie

Tenderized pork chops with Cabbage and onions on the side, maybe some roasted red potatoes too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was pizza and wings, while binge watching the entire first season of The Mandaloran. Tonight will be the leftovers.


----------



## alida

Saturdays dinner was pot roast and roasted vegetables. Today I'm trying out a "kit" from the grocery store, with all the ingredients packed for you to cook. The one I'm making is Indian, Chicken tikka masala. About all I'll add is a side dish of more yogurt/cucumber because the directions say this has a lot of heat and yogurt is very cooling.


----------



## doozie

Breakfast for dinner, DH might even make a stack of pancakes if I ask him!


----------



## susieneddy

running behind as usual. I mean there is so much to do..lol

Friday night we had crab cakes, fries and cole slaw from the Bullpen Bar and Grill
Saturday night we had broccoli and 3 types of cheese, cut up chicken with pasta.


----------



## GTX63

Homemade pizza. It was planned for early next week but we have refrigerator termites gobbling up all the ingredients.


----------



## MO_cows

We went Tex Mex last night with homemade refried beans. Fried up corn tortillas fresh for tostadas and also made bean/cheese burritoes. With sour cream, salsa, lettuce and tomatoes. 

Stayed with Tex Mex this morning, made migas for breakfast. 

We worked through lunch and then switched to Italian for dinner with chicken marsala and green salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making lamb leg steaks tonight, I'll cook them in sous vide, and put them on a hot grill for a good char. I'm thinking greens for me, a bagged protein blend for Mr. Pixie, and a saute of zucchini, red onion, spinach, and asparagus. I need to use use up the fresh stuff before it goes bad, plus I need to put in an instacart order tomorrow morning.


----------



## kotori

Splurged a bit with my mom and got some T-bone steaks from the store. marinated them for about ~30 minutes in this marinade:https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/143809/best-steak-marinade-in-existence/ and broiled it.
It lived up to it's name! it was delicious, though it made the tenderloin portion almost too tender. I don't eat steak too much, but I might try using the mix elsewhere, like a bit in meatloaf or burgers. flavors would work well with pork chops too I think. nothing fancy for the sides, just cream style corn and roasted garlic couscous from a box.

tonight'll be steak leftovers with steamed carrots most likely.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was chicken fried chicken, mashed potatoes with a homemade white gravy with steamed broccoli. First time we have had chicken for a while. Normally it is pork, beef and seafood. It was a nice change.


----------



## doozie

Cheeseburgers, hopefully made on the grill if the weather holds.
Carrot and parsnip mash on the side. Maybe baked potatoes too.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Neighbor found a bunch of morels and gave them to me in exchange for a meal.
I took deer tenderloin cut into fillets, wrapped them in bacon and smoked them over white oak. Cooked morels in a pan with fresh raw cream, thyme, garlic, onion from the garden. Fresh kale and spinach salad from garden, and some real wild rice.
Best meal in a long time.


----------



## MO_cows

Marinated chicken breast tonight, intended to grill it but ran short on time. So cooked in a skilket and it was fine. With green salad and green beans with potatoes on the side.

Was gifted with a nice big head of cauliflower but DH and DSIL only like it deep fried. I am not making all that mess, plus I don't want to use that much oil, don't have as much on hand as I would like. So for tomorrow's dinner will try the oven fry treatment like I do with chicken. With ham and cucumber/tomato salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie causally mentioned yesterday that I hadn't made goulash in a long time. I can take a hint.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday was beef & barley soup, with enough left for today's lunch.
Tonight will be stuffed peppers, only because I've already made them this am!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Prepared barley in the Instant Pot.

Sauteed onion, garlic, and shredded Swiss Chard. Seasoned with truffle salt, black pepper, and four drops of Sriracha in 1/4 cup of water.

Dumped barley on top of vegs and stirred.

It was HEAVENLY.


----------



## susieneddy

last night was a frozen pepperoni pizza from Costco. We doctored it up by adding mushrooms, jalapenos, red onions, some sweet peppers and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## doozie

Shaved steak for sandwiches, broccoli and tortellini on the side.

Tomorrow is double meat Chili with macaroni added, corn salsa and tortilla chips. I will probably make enough for the following days dinner too. I've heard of serving chili over a baked potato and we may just try it the following day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking paella for supper tonight. And a side salad.


----------



## Micheal

doozie said:


> I've heard of serving chili over a baked potato and we may just try it the following day.


Add some cheddar cheese and chives - ummm good!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had beef curry with onions, zucchini, garlic, jalapenos, ginger, red curry paste, coconut milk. It was pretty tasty


----------



## MO_cows

Breaded butterfly shrimp with cottage cheese and pineapple, broccoli and the last little bit of cucumber tomato salad from last night.


----------



## snowlady

Waffles and bacon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It depends on what takeout box our local restaurants are offering tonight.  They're all good, but if one is particularly enticing, it's supper. If not, we'll grill something and check out tomorrow's takeout boxes.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we dug into the freezer and found a package of lasagna from Costco so we had that and a salad


----------



## doozie

Micheal said:


> Add some cheddar cheese and chives - ummm good!


Potatoes are now in the oven, we've plenty of cheddar and the chives have come up in the back yard!


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Roast turkey dinner.


----------



## Lisa in WA

DH is making the main course: Lemon Ligurian Chicken, courtesy of the Instant Pot cookbook.
Im making mashed potatoes and steamed green beans to go with it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

A neighbor brought a couple of gallons of Loquats. Unfortunately, they weren’t really ripe. After sorting, I had enough fruit to make a pint of jam. I added fresh grated ginger and honey (instead of sugar), and it is wonderful ginger jam.


----------



## snowlady

Stir fry broccoli and beef.


----------



## MO_cows

We had ham mac n cheese last night. With green beans and cottage cheese with pineapple.

It is my no cook Friday and DSIL is having grilled burgers and hot dogs with tater salad and baked beans.


----------



## GTX63

Sausage egg hashbrown casserole over an open fire this morning.
We are putting up fence for some new American Guinea Hogs today and I need a full tank of fuel to get r dun.
Sausage, eggs, potatoes, onion, a little sharp chedder, a little red pepper, black pepper, pinch of garlic, butter
and a cast iron dutch oven. The smell of the smoke from the fire will linger the rest of the day and is great aromatherapy.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night we were lured in by a BBQ takeout box from a local restaurant. Smoked and dry rubbed chicken, pulled pork with Kansas City style sauce, BBQ beans (I believe they were made with Texas style sauce), rolls, cornbread, a slaw that was a bit odd, but good, deviled potato salad, and homemade pickles. Mr. Pixie added a whole rack of St Louis style ribs. I ate the last of the cornbread for breakfast. There is enough food for the two of us for days...


----------



## doozie

I'm making a pork chop dish my mother used to make, browned chops then baked in a spiced and watered down BBQ sauce. We will also drown our baked potatoes in the sauce. It's a bit of a family comfort food and I have not made it in a while.


----------



## sniper69

Last night's supper included chicken tamales steamed to perfection, some beef tacos, and taco salad. It made for some tasty eats.

For tonight - I'm still undecided. I just finished up some leftover tamales for breakfast, and with a full belly I don't want to think of supper at this point.


----------



## susieneddy

GTX63 said:


> Sausage egg hashbrown casserole over an open fire this morning.
> We are putting up fence for some new American Guinea Hogs today and I need a full tank of fuel to get r dun.
> Sausage, eggs, potatoes, onion, a little sharp chedder, a little red pepper, black pepper, pinch of garlic, butter
> and a cast iron dutch oven. The smell of the smoke from the fire will linger the rest of the day and is great aromatherapy.



That reminds me of the Mountain Man breakfast we would cook up at places we went camping. It is damn good to.

Last night I had more lasagna and Susie had Spanakopita. We bought it from the Sausage Lady along with a flat of eggs, 2 pkgs bulk country sausage and loaf of freshly baked ciabatta. Helping out the locals people.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Crockpot of green beans with diced potatoes and sliced polish sausage. Pan of dressed up cornbread and a chocolate cake.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night we had BBQ leftovers, and there are still a couple of pieces of chicken and pulled pork left for Mr. Pixie's lunch today. 

I'm going to grill ribeyes, I'm not the griller of the family, but armed with a cooking thermometer I'll step up and do it. I don't know what else will be on the menu tho.


----------



## doozie

Lasagna for two made in a bread pan. I'm not sure what else yet.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Rainy day here. Grazing on leftovers.


----------



## MO_cows

Harkened back to summer camp this morning. Took leftover grilled hot dogs, cut them up and put in scrambled eggs. Topped with American cheese and....wait for it....catsup! 

Pizza tonight. Have some dough already made in the freezer. With green salad. And Mississippi mud cake for dessert, left over from last night.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Big pot of pinto beans with cornbread.
Perfect comfort food.


----------



## Evons hubby

Lisa in WA said:


> Big pot of pinto beans with cornbread.
> Perfect comfort food.


It don't get bettern beans n cornbread!


----------



## painterswife

Fish tacos with homemade pickled red onions. Spicy and delicious.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef sandwiches with lots of green peppers. I might make brownies today too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Southwestern chicken salad with spicy black beans, scallions, radishes, cucumber, cilantro, and a bit of queso fresco.


----------



## MO_cows

Grilling strip steaks tonight. Sides still up in the air. Green salad if there is enough lettuce left. Baked beans and foil pouch of taters and onions a possibility.


----------



## GTX63

It is bully chicken tonight. I didn't plan on cooking chicken but the yard rules have to be enforced.


----------



## painterswife

I was trying to figure out what to do for dinner. You just inspired me but it will be a frozen whole chicken from the bottom not the freezer, not one of my layers. The instant pot will do a great job.


----------



## Micheal

Wife has been on a cottage cheese/pineapple kick for lunches the past couple of days; easy for me - no real cooking other then the evening meal although it does make for a lot of left-overs....


----------



## susieneddy

Friday night we had crunchy salads for dinner. Romaine, carrots, celery, broccoli, red onions, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, radishes and red, yellow and orange peppers. I forgot to put the pickled beets on the table! That would have been a good addition.

Last night we made Chilindron which is a Spanish Stew. It was the first ime we made it. We used a boneless leg of lamb, bacon, a jar of roasted red peppers, onions, garlic...lots of garlic, sweet paprika, hot paprika, rosemary, parsley, salt and pepper. Meat was so tender and boy did it smell good! Served with mashed potatoes and some ciabatta bread to soak up the sauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making sour cream pork chops in the Instant Pot tonight. I'll use the sauce (which is delightful) over cauliflower rice and add another veggie side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Friday night we had crunchy salads for dinner. Romaine, carrots, celery, broccoli, red onions, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, radishes and red, yellow and orange peppers. I forgot to put the pickled beets on the table! That would have been a good addition.
> 
> Last night we made Chilindron which is a Spanish Stew. It was the first ime we made it. We used a boneless leg of lamb, bacon, a jar of roasted red peppers, onions, garlic...lots of garlic, sweet paprika, hot paprika, rosemary, parsley, salt and pepper. Meat was so tender and boy did it smell good! Served with mashed potatoes and some ciabatta bread to soak up the sauce.


That sounds truly wonderful.


----------



## Micheal

Tried to buy some ground beef yesterday - 3 stores no luck. although there were some $5.00+ roasts and stew beef available......No I didn't look for pork or fowl maybe I should have.  
Don't have the foggest what's for later tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Tried to buy some ground beef yesterday - 3 stores no luck. although there were some $5.00+ roasts and stew beef available......No I didn't look for pork or fowl maybe I should have.
> Don't have the foggest what's for later tonight.


People are worried about the meat processing plants being shut down.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I pulled a package of boneless, skinless chicken thighs from the freezer and am making a huge pot of chicken cacciatore in my big Dutch oven with tomatoes, peppers, garlic, shallots and mushrooms.
Served with pasta, garlic bread and tossed salad.


----------



## doozie

We went shopping today, patty melts are on the menu tonight because I picked up some rye bread. 

The Walmart was low on beef and fresh chicken was almost gone except for whole chickens, frozen chicken bins holding patties and nuggets, etc. seemed a half full.
However, another store in the same town had a full selection of everything! Must depend on the supplier.


----------



## MO_cows

Tomato soup and grilled cheese made with that good "gubmint" American cheese. DH did the Harvesters drop off distribution again and they blessed him with a 5 lb block.


----------



## alida

roasted asparagus and eggplant, with salmon


----------



## Irish Pixie

Take out tuna poke bowls with spicy sauce. Delicious.


----------



## doozie

Easy day today, extra burgers made yesterday and hot dogs on the grill. 

IP I looked up sour cream pork chops, that's going to be tomorrow's dinner!


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Easy day today, extra burgers made yesterday and hot dogs on the grill.
> 
> IP I looked up sour cream pork chops, that's going to be tomorrow's dinner!


They're wonderful, and be sure to have something to put the sour cream gravy over, I used cauliflower rice. I used thinner than normal pork chops, and the time needed to be adjusted from 8 to 6 minutes. Live and learn.


----------



## susieneddy

We ate the stew on Sunday and Monday nights. It got better each night to. We froze some of the stew for future meals.

Tonight we are getting fried chicken, potatoes and slaw delivered for dinner. We bought the 8 pcs so we can have some for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## alida

I'm going to try making lamb stew, again. I love lamb but can't seem to cook it well most of the time so I figured that stew would be more forgiving than roast or chops. I'm not sure what to serve as sides;guess it'll depend on how well the stew turns out.


----------



## susieneddy

alida said:


> I'm going to try making lamb stew, again. I love lamb but can't seem to cook it well most of the time so I figured that stew would be more forgiving than roast or chops. I'm not sure what to serve as sides;guess it'll depend on how well the stew turns out.


Did you see our post about the Spanish Stew we made the other night. We used lamb in it.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken breast thawing. Plan on making chicken parm. With green salad and cheesy garlic bread.


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> Did you see our post about the Spanish Stew we made the other night. We used lamb in it.


I did see that post, and googled the name to see what the ingredient lists looked like because it sounded so good. Alas, I'm missing too many ingredients so I went for another recipe which includes a can of Guinness as braising liquid. I've had one can of Guinness in my fridge for maybe three months and wanted to use it up.


----------



## homesteadforty

A mess of collard greens with a smoked ham hock, fried apples and corn bread.


----------



## snowlady

Brats on the grill, beans, chips and carrots.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Jalapeño poppers, buffalo fajitas, grilled cod with lemon and herb butter, corn on the cob.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Butter basted halibut, lemon basmati rice and steamed asparagus.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The local Mexican restaurant's special today is a burrito bowl. Supper will be delivered at 5:30.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Fixing to try a new recipe-
Carrot cake oatmeal


----------



## susieneddy

susieneddy said:


> Tonight we are getting fried chicken, potatoes and slaw delivered for dinner. We bought the 8 pcs so we can have some for lunch tomorrow.


Well that didn't happen. The place we bought the chicken from had an electrical issue so only part of the orders got out last night. We will be getting the fried chicken tonight.

So since this was a last minute thing we ordered BBQ baby back ribs,FF and cole slaw from the Bullpen.


----------



## sniper69

Tonights supper will be something made with ground beef.

Last night for supper was my version of potatoes au gratin with ham added. It must've been a winner as my 10 year old ate two helpings. 

Monday night I had a tasty salad. I ended up using a raspberry walnut vinaigrette for the dressing.


----------



## snowlady

The salad looks delicious! I’m making chili and chocolate chip bars for supper. It’s been cold and rainy all day.


----------



## painterswife

Nachos tonight. I have been craving them.


----------



## alida

left over lamb stew from yesterday, the recipe said it was better the next day....it is. I added the last of a bag of green peas to the leftovers too.


----------



## Micheal

Sniper69 that salad looks like something I could really get into......
Tonight was meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots. 
Got to go groc shopping tomorrow, I'm wondering if'n there will be any meat?


----------



## Lisa in WA

Grilled steelhead, baked potatoes, green salad and steamed broccoli.


----------



## MO_cows

Ham hash tonight with white and sweet potatoes, onion and bell pepper. With a veggie blend.

We will be having fresh radishes out of the garden soon!


----------



## doozie

Something easy tonight as we will be in the yard all day.
Premade frozen chicken cordon bleu for dinner, along with boxed Mac and cheese and we will have something green on the side too.


----------



## Bogey

Hi all,
I rarely post on HT but I am constantly reading the forums, and I love reading all of the meals that everyone fixes. I can almost taste them at times. I thought that I would join in.
I've been grazing on a pot of cabbage/potatoes/onions/smoked sausage that I made a couple of days ago. Last night I made a 5 Bean casserole and a pan of cornbread (Jiffy Mix) to go with it.
Tonight I'll bake a family sized batch of chicken thighs, seasoned with salt/pepper/paprika/rosemary/thyme/cayenne pepper. Probably some brown rice and broccoli spears are the sides.
I really get inspired reading all of the things that you fix.
CHEERS!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is stuffed peppers in the Instant Pot. I figure out the sides later.


----------



## susieneddy

well last nights dinner was horrible. We sent a message to the restaurant we ordered from to let them know. We think that part of the food was being prepared for dinner the previous night when they had their electrical problem. The coating would come off the piece of chicken on one bite. There was no seasoning on it at all. The chicken was extremely greasy and when you picked it up and looked at the bottom of it the grease had turned the coating to mush. The mashed potatoes and gravy was okay but very very lumpy and the cole slaw was like raw vegetables. We did discover that the liquid was at the bottom of the container so when you mixed it together it was okay. We picked at the chicken and put it in the fridge. Susie said she may try to make a chicken salad from it. It may be to far gone to even do that. We did have some smoked almonds later on...lol

Dinner tonight will be a meatloaf from the freezer. No idea of the sides yet.


----------



## Lisa in WA

We grilled 2 pounds of steelhead last night so leftovers tonight. 
salmon and steelhead are so good the next night but other fish just doesn’t appeal as leftovers.


----------



## sniper69

snowlady said:


> The salad looks delicious! I’m making chili and chocolate chip bars for supper. It’s been cold and rainy all day.


Thanks. It was a good combination on the plate. Sometimes Pecans or other fruits get added - other times it may be blue cheese or Gorgonzola to kick it up a little. Depends on the mood.

Besides chocolate chip bars sounds delicious too. Do you use the standard cookie recipe and bake it as bars,or another recipe that you follow to make them?



Micheal said:


> Sniper69 that salad looks like something I could really get into......
> Tonight was meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots.
> Got to go groc shopping tomorrow, I'm wondering if'n there will be any meat?


Micheal - thanks. The meatloaf sounds good. My 10 year old usually requests meatloaf at least once a week (sometimes more, but I make extra so there are leftovers). 

Hope the grocery shopping goes well. Meat selection here has been very good at most of the stores (some are harder hit than others. So i try to shop at the ones that have the most stuff in stock, lol).


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had sloppy joes with coleslaw and fries on the side.

Today for lunch was a beef pastrami with raw sauerkraut and cheese sandwich.

For tonight's supper - it is hard to say. I'll have to see what transpires in a few hours.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a ham bone simmering on the stove with aromatics and bay leaves for some yummy ham broth. Makes the best soups without the wait when the broth is already made. 

For lunch I had leftover chicken parm.

For dinner, a hamburger steak aka sirloin patty with cottage cheese and glazed carrots.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, Bologna Stew for tonight...... even got enough for lunch tomorrow... 

Meat shopping was a bust.  Roasts over $6+ a pound and steaks upwards of $20+, way more then my budget allows or I want to spend. Ground beef and even stew beef were an empty space in the cooler....... Although I did buy boneless chicken thighs for $2.00 a pound  should be able to make at least one meal and then soup if nothing else.


----------



## snowlady

Leftover chili tonight. It will be better today, it’s always better the second day.
The chocolate chip bars are pretty much 1/2 the recipe on the back of the Nestles bag in a 9 x 9 pan. Use 1 1/3 cup chips in the dough then when it comes out of the oven, sprinkle the rest on top until they get shiney then spread it for frosting.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Pork roast w/veggies in the instant pot. Cookies 'n' cream ice cream while watching Nero Wolfe on Youtube.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Grilled cheese sandwich. Local bakery sourdough bread. Pimento cheese, from the Farmer’s Market, seasoned with red pepper. Real butter.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Grilled cheese sandwich. Local bakery sourdough bread. Pimento cheese, from the Farmer’s Market, seasoned with red pepper. Real butter.


That's a sammich. I love pimento cheese. I've bought it around here- bleh, I made it from scratch, which was better, but not as good as what I had in Virginia. 

Tonight is either: asiago peppercorn seasoned pork loin (vide sous and seared on the grill) or Thai takeout. I've given myself a minimal cooking vacation this week, and I might continue it a bit longer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My neighbor ordered too many meal prep kits. I am going to randomly select one of those for breakfast!


----------



## Bogey

Made some Banana-Nut bread with 100% Whole Wheat Flour. Takes a little getting used to, because breads made with WWF don't rise well and turn out very heavy/dense.
Tonight I'll make Souvlaki out of a few of the Chicken Thighs that I fixed earlier, and Tzatziki Sauce to go with it.
A pot of Collards, Baked Potato and a can of Corn will be the sides.


----------



## doozie

DH will have his air fryer fish fry and all that goes with it tonight. I might just make a sandwich or scrambled eggs.

Tomorrow will be something made with chicken in the crockpot and rice on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

So last night we had left over fried chicken and a semi-frozen meatloaf. We decided to wait another day for the meat loaf. I felt like being creative with the fried chicken. I removed the skin, cut the meat into bite size pieces, added onions, poultry seasoning and some canned mixed vegetables. Then added chicken stock, milk and thickening and turned it all into a crustless pot pie. It was very tasty!


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up getting take away from a couple of restaurants as I had went to costco for some items. So on the way home I stopped at a few places. I ended up with a cheeseburger and fries from Five Guys. My wife wanted Olive Garden and our kids wanted chick-fil-a. Thankfully we could order online to speed things up. 

This morning for breakfast was scrambled eggs with cheese and some whole wheat toast with apricot preserves. Lunch is going to be a salad. For supper, that is still undecided.


----------



## MO_cows

It's no cook Friday for me. DSIL is making lasagna over at the she shed.

Went grocery shopping today, got several things with grilling in mind.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday the wife wanted a boiled dinner (corned beef, cabbage, red potatoes, and carrots) so with a quick trip to the store for red potatoes she will be set for a couple of days. In the process I made baked ziti with meat (hot sausage) for myself which should also hold me over.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

We got busy and I didn't put the pork loin in the sous vide, so we had steak that I had picked up earlier in the day. Tonight is pork loin, gnocchi with spinach, and something.


----------



## Bogey

French toast with real maple syrup, and fried/stewed apples for breakfast. Lunch will be a light nibble on something in fridge (maybe more apples). Supper will be spaghetti sauce made with hot Italian sausage over Rotini pasta, a tossed salad, garlic bread and sliced peaches for dessert. I like to use Rotini pasta because they hold the sauce better than spaghetti noodles do.


----------



## alida

my get up and go got up and left without me. I pulled a chicken out of the freezer, that'll go in the oven later, I have diced squash in the freezer too. It'll be the side.


----------



## alida

my get up and go got up and left without me. I pulled a chicken out of the freezer, that'll go in the oven later, I have diced squash in the freezer too. It'll be the side.


----------



## MO_cows

Marinated chicken breast on the grill. Also some nice small zucchini, just had to cut them in half. With green salad and blueberry crumble for dessert. 

Yesterday was the last door to door food pantry delivery, the stay home order is expiring. DH helped run deliveries, and again got sent home with extra food. Two kinds of cheese in giant vacuum sealed bags. One has mild peppers in it, I think Poblano. The other has bruschetta and herbs. Like 5 lbs of each, will have to do some creative cooking.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Celebrating our 33rd anniversary by making vegetarian Pad Thai together since dinner out isn’t an option.


----------



## snowlady

Lisa in WA said:


> Celebrating our 33rd anniversary by making vegetarian Pad Thai together since dinner out isn’t an option.


Well, happy anniversary! We had burgers on the grill. DD and SIL are coming tomorrow night for Cinco de Mayo. Quesadillas or tacos, chips and guacamole and margaritas.


----------



## Bogey

For breakfast I'll make a pancake or two and add some real maple syrup, yum! I'll also finish off the fried/stewed apples. I'll just graze on some leftovers for lunch and supper. Probably do the same for another day or two, until leftovers are gone, maybe swap banana bread or perhaps a bowl of high fiber cereal for the pancakes.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Breakfast is coffee in my Marauder's Map mug with a tablespoon of real cream/vanilla. 

Brunch will be toasted seedtastic bread with spicy guacamole and a fried egg, for two. 

Dinner is chicken quarters that have been marinating in Brook's BBQ sauce for a few days, and will be grilled to perfection. I'm thinking mushrooms sauteed in garlic and white wine, and something.


----------



## Micheal

Lisa in WA said:


> Celebrating our 33rd anniversary


Happy belated Anniversary! 

It's going to be a left-overs day for us....


----------



## susieneddy

Friday night we had meatloaf, fried cabbage and bacon and potatoes with onions and baked in butter.
Saturday night we had leftovers


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was spaghetti night. We make our own sauce. Yummy!


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes tonight with plenty left over for tomorrow too. I'm not sure what else yet.


----------



## GTX63

I had to wrestle two pigs out of the back of a truck and inside of a camper shell last night so today I am too sore for chores. But I did throw together some pork chops in mushroom and onion gravy with bbq beans corn bread and potatoes roasted over an open fire. The pork chops did not belong to the two sows that were in the back of my truck.


----------



## susieneddy

Shrimp and Grits tonight


----------



## MO_cows

Meat loaf tonight with a cauliflower and cheese sauce casserole with onion, sweet red pepper, and cheese sauce made with bruschetta cheese. And cottage cheese and tomatoes. And leftover blueberry crumble for dessert. That ought to hold them!


----------



## fffarmergirl

The hospital where I work sells pre-packed grocery bags to employees so that we don't have to go to the grocery store. DH and I have been having fun centering our meals around what comes in the bags. Today we had home-made onion soup, salad, and roasted veggies including potatoes, bell peppers, onions, garlic and fresh green beans.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast: making a bacon/egg and Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise.
Lunch & supper: still foraging leftovers and will be for another couple of days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It will be some sort of roast in the crock pot, but the two people living here have different variations in mind. I want it with a brown gravy over rosemary potatoes, Mr. Pixie wants it with pepperoncini and baby potatoes. We are out of pepperoncini so if he really wants it that way he has to venture out to buy a jar. The drama continues...


----------



## alida

I'm trying out a dinner "kit" tonight - Oaxacan pork tacos. If it goes over well here we'll try a couple other options.


----------



## doozie

We went shopping today, DH was eyeing a frozen pizza.
I know the brand and its something we both like.
I'll add peppers, mushroom and green onions.
So it will be another easy night here, the yardwork had been kickin our butt the last few days.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Chicken, mashed taters, broccoli/cauliflower, rhubarb coffee cake.


----------



## MO_cows

Butterfly breaded shrimp with beans n greens, cottage cheese and tomstoes.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast: banana bread, fried/stewed apples, coffee, multi-vitamin pill
Lunch: Will be chicken salad sandwich, made a batch of CS with a couple of leftover chicken thighs, steamed broccoli florets, last of the fried/stewed apples.
Supper: Will be leftover spaghetti sauce on Rotini pasta, garlic bread, tossed salad
Leftovers: After supper, I will have finally managed to finish and/or freeze the remaining leftovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's 7:30 am, and I already know I don't want to cook today. I'm eating leftovers and a salad, and Mr. Pixie is getting a frozen meal that will be determined when I paw through the freezer. Supper done.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday finally found some ground beef in a store - Yipppee! Made hamburger soup something the wife and I have been wanting and without ground beef it's really hard to make.  
Lunch today will be hamburgers and fries, the evening meal; ahhhh don't know lucky I've got lunch covered.


----------



## Bogey

I just got back from making a grocery run to restock some things that I was either out of or running low. One of the items was a 5 lb. bag of Gala apples. I started putting things away and I found ANOTHER container of fried/stewed apples tucked away in the fridge. 

I thought that I had finished them off the other day, but then I found a container stuffed in the fridge. So I was going to "finish them off" today, until just now when I found the container mentioned above. Not really sure when I'll finally "finish them off." Sigh!

One of the challenges of having a lot of leftovers, is that they tend to get placed in the fridge where ever their is room and then they like to "hide" (and perhaps even multiply). I bought the Galas because they were on sale & I was going to make a new batch of fried/stewed apples. I love them but I guess that I'll wait a few days before making them.


----------



## susieneddy

alida said:


> I'm trying out a dinner "kit" tonight - Oaxacan pork tacos. If it goes over well here we'll try a couple other options.


That sounds good. Does it include an Oaxacan mole?

Dinner last night was the rest of the shrimp and grits.

We have some uncooked shrimp leftover so dinner will include that and something else


----------



## Nimrod

Bachelor survival cooking. I put 6 chicken leg quarters, two cans of mushroom soup, and some milk in the crock pot. Cooked 6 hours on low. At dinner time I made a tossed salad and cooked one serving of rice. De-boned one leg quarter and added the rice and some of the soup. The rest of the quarters with some soup with each have been frozen for later consumption.


----------



## painterswife

I will make a big batch of sausage meatballs in the air fryer tonight. Some will be for dinner and the rest in the freezer for easy quick meals. The air fryer cooks them easy and quick.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight, a stir fry with pork and a multitude of veggies. Teriyaki type sauce, and rice. If I get to feeling too guilty about not commemorating Cinco de Mayo the year it falls on Taco Tuesday, I will make a margarita!


----------



## doozie

Leftover sloppy joes, leftover baked potatoes cubed and fried with onions, green beans.


----------



## Irish Pixie

During yesterday's freezer exploration (it's a big one), I found two thaw and throw in the oven/microwave Thai coconut chicken thigh meals. That sounded really good, so I'll add basmati or jasmine rice (I can't remember what's in the pantry) and a veggie. Dinner done.


----------



## doozie

A small tuna noodle casserole and crescent rolls with shredded cheese rolled up into them.


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> That sounds good. Does it include an Oaxacan mole?
> 
> Dinner last night was the rest of the shrimp and grits.
> 
> We have some uncooked shrimp leftover so dinner will include that and something else


The kit included a "mole style" spice mix,to cook with the ground pork, which pretty much tells you that it's not at all like mole sauces I've tried. Over all it was a pretty good meal. I kept the recipe cards so that I can replicate the salsa and avocado part of the meal.


----------



## painterswife

Well, I decided to use the leftover baked chicken I had to make chimichangas in the air fryer instead of the meatballs ( those will be tonight). Yes, they airfryer does such a great job on them that is was worth the change. So good and quick.


----------



## susieneddy

We took the leftover uncooked shrimp and added it to pizza. Last night we had a frozen Costco pepperoni pizza that we added red and yellow peppers, red onions and shrimp. Very tasty and filling! We had a slice and a half leftover!


----------



## alida

I'm crazing a BLT, maybe with a bit of chicken in there too, so that takes care of dinner.


----------



## MO_cows

Well who could believe it, the dinner fairy came. DSIL made Swiss steak.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Baked potatoes with various toppings.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is off tonight, so it's some kind of takeout for supper. I'll peruse the offerings of the various local restaurants on Facebook and decide.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast: bowl of high fiber cereal, fried/stewed apples, multi-vitamin pill, coffee
Lunch will be: peanut butter & jelly sandwich, tossed salad with light dressing/vinaigrette of some sort.
Supper will be: Chicken thigh from freezer, tater tots, steamed broccoli florets, wait for it...fried/steamed apples.


----------



## doozie

Turkey burgers on the grill with BBQ sauce and provolone.


----------



## alida

I'm really coordinated today and already have skinless chicken thighs marinating in a tandoori paste/yogurt mix. I'll roast the chicken on a sheet pan, with carrots and eggplant. The recipe calls for cauliflower, which I despise with a passion, so eggplant it is.


----------



## Micheal

Was going to have kielbasa, etc tonight, but the wife decided she would rather have a pizza. 
Pizza it was.


----------



## MO_cows

Creole baked fish with cauliflower rice. Low fat, low carb, gluten free, healthy as you could wish for and it still tastes good.


----------



## snowlady

Frozen pizza. Not too bad.


----------



## susieneddy

We ordered from the sausage lady and had her deliver 2 meals. We both had her Sauerbraten with dumplings and red cabbage. It was delicious and oh so filling! We also got 2 loaves of bed and a flat of 30 eggs


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast was a slice and a half of banana bread and coffee.
Lunch will be a Johnsonville jalapeno/cheddar smoked sausage and a tossed salad with a herb vinaigrette that I made a couple of days ago.
Supper will prob be semi-homemade pasta sauce on Rotini pasta, garlic bread, another tossed salad and a brownie for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was ordered in linguine fra diavolo loaded with calamari, squid, clams, mussels, and scallops. Mr. Pixie's turn to pick. 

We're having cheese burgers on sesame brioche buns (I love these!) with chipotle aioli. I'm going to try root veggies "air fried" with my oven on convection roast. Mr. Pixie is having tots, not "messed with in any way" tots.


----------



## newfieannie

i was looking through one of mom's cookbooks from 58 today and found a banana apricot bread. had to try it to use up the dark bananas. never tried it before but it was well worth it. i saved a little bit of the mixture back and made a tiny one for me. that's gone. this is a keeper for sure. calls for shortening but i used butter. 

tonight i'm having fresh haddock and i'm going to forget i'm on a diet and fry it in fat back. ~Georgia


----------



## homesteadforty

Breakfast: Oatmeal with cinnamon and brown sugar, coffee

Dinner: Good crusty bread, cheese, apple, tea

Supper: Fresh caught trout (sauteed in butter), rice pilaf, asparagus, coffee


----------



## doozie

A beef stew in the crock pot, seasoned with a packet of French onion soup, with carrots, green onions and zucchini. Served over rice.


----------



## MO_cows

For my no cook Friday, strolled over to the she shed for some pulled pork sandwiches with tater salad and slaw. No bake cookies for dessert. Since the stay home order is lifted we had a few extra.


----------



## snowlady

Cheddar burgers and roasted broccoli.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast: I just made a pan of Jiffy Mix cornbread mini-muffins, so I'll have one of those, unless I "get weak," in which case I'll have 2.
Lunch: Pulled pork sandwich (I had frozen a bunch of pork that I smoked on my smoker), and some celery, carrot sticks, and a slice or two of tomato.
Supper: Not sure, but I might make a pizza, we'll see.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Chicken Scaloppine with Peperonta. I have a lot of bell peppers to use up, plus it's delicious.


----------



## GTX63

No need to go to the grocery store for this one.
Ham from our own hog, carrots, peas, celery and potatoes from our own gardens. Add some spices, broth, flour, a little cooking sherry and a couple of hand made pie crusts and we are doing a cast iron skillet pot pie.


----------



## doozie

I love Jiffy cornbread, I had recently seen a recipe for Pineapple cornbread (supposed to be cakelike)using the boxed mix and its on my try it out list.

No idea what for dinner, maybe split pea soup, maybe white beans in the instant pot, or something else altogether.


----------



## Bogey

doozie,
yes I love Jiffy, too. A lot of people wrinkle their noses and scoff at it, but I find it just fine for my tastes. Is it the best cornbread that I've had? No, certainly not, but it'll do just fine! Please let us know how the pineapple-cornbread turns out, sounds interesting.


----------



## susieneddy

We weren't sure what to fix for dinner last night. We knew we had one leftover duck breast but what the heck do you do with one duck breast? I googled that question and our dinner was fabulous!

We had Pasta with Duck sauce! The sauce is made up of diced duck meat, onion, garlic, diced carrots, celery, tomato paste, chicken stock, red wine, parmesan cheese and seasoning. This sauce was so rich and flavorful! We will definitely have this again!


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> i was looking through one of mom's cookbooks from 58 today and found a banana apricot bread. had to try it to use up the dark bananas. never tried it before but it was well worth it. i saved a little bit of the mixture back and made a tiny one for me. that's gone. this is a keeper for sure. calls for shortening but i used butter.
> 
> tonight i'm having fresh haddock and i'm going to forget i'm on a diet and fry it in fat back. ~Georgia


newfieannie,
That sounds good. Would you be willing to share the banana apricot bread recipe?


----------



## newfieannie

sure

1 3/4 c. flour(or a bit more)
2tsp b. powder
1/4 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 c. butter
2/3 c. sugar
2 eggs
1 c. mashed banana
1 c. dried chopped apricots(if they are too dry soak in hot water for a bit and drain)

preheat oven to 350F.(depending on your stove) sift together flour,baking powder, soda and salt. cream butter and sugar. add eggs and beat well . then flour mixture, bananas and apricots. i bake mine in 2 small loaf pans that i line with parchment paper about 30 min or so but just bake it same as you would your banana loaf. it will take longer than that in a regular loaf pan but i don't have good luck with those. Enjoy!


----------



## Micheal

Tonight's meal was baked chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, and B. sprouts.


----------



## MO_cows

Chili tonight at a friend's. And tomorrow is a parade of/for the seniors. DS grilling burgers afterwards. I will make some sides but other than that I have hit the no cook trifecta.


----------



## Bogey

Last night's supper: I had thought about making a home made pizza, but I ended up just heating up a frozen french bread pizza, which was quick & OK.

Today's Breakfast: A bowl of high fiber cereal, a banana, and a cup or two of coffee.
Lunch: Will be a pulled pork sandwich, and a tossed salad with herb vinaigrette.
Supper: Will be a bowl of chili from freezer, cornbread, and misc. cut up veggies ('vegetable plate').


----------



## susieneddy

We had beef stroganoff. I used rotini instead of egg noodles and it worked fine. There is just enough left for lunch


----------



## doozie

Burgers with the works on slider buns.


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> sure
> 
> 1 3/4 c. flour(or a bit more)
> 2tsp b. powder
> 1/4 tsp. soda
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/3 c. butter
> 2/3 c. sugar
> 2 eggs
> 1 c. mashed banana
> 1 c. dried chopped apricots(if they are too dry soak in hot water for a bit and drain)
> 
> preheat oven to 350F.(depending on your stove) sift together flour,baking powder, soda and salt. cream butter and sugar. add eggs and beat well . then flour mixture, bananas and apricots. i bake mine in 2 small loaf pans that i line with parchment paper about 30 min or so but just bake it same as you would your banana loaf. it will take longer than that in a regular loaf pan but i don't have good luck with those. Enjoy!


Many thanks for the recipe. I can hardly wait to give it a try.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterdays supper was Chili cheese dogs with some chili cheese tots on the side. The rest of the family enjoyed them without the chili and cheese. 

For today - a brown sugar meatloaf with mashed taters and green beans for a lunch/supper. There are some cookies and also some strawberry rhubarb pie for dessert.


----------



## snowlady

My daughter brought pizza and salad for lunch so dinner was left overs. We haven’t had take out pizza for so long!


----------



## doozie

Super thin sliced chicken breast seasoned and quick cooked in the skillet, mashed or baked potatoes, cauliflower on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cool today, and a freeze watch for tonight, so I thought a roasted red pepper beef stew would be tasty.


----------



## Bogey

Late last night I mixed up some honey/peanut butter spread, and I totally lost control! By the time that I finally came to my senses, most of a sleeve of Ritz crackers had been devoured (I 'got weak'). SIGH!

So, today's Breakfast was cherry yogurt, an apple and a cup or three of coffee. Lunch and supper will end up being me grazing on vegetables & fruits (veggie/fruit platter) and a small portion of some sort of protein, maybe pulled pork or maybe a baked chicken thigh.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftover beef stroganoff. Tonight is beef stew.


----------



## alida

It was a chilly day, just above freezing at the warmest point, so I made some french onion soup, topped with croutons and gruyere cheeese, and stuck under the broiler until the cheese bubbled.


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken enchiladas tonight. Cooked split chicken breast with chiles, garlic, etc then shredded the meat and thickened the broth for enchilada sauce along with salsa Verde.


----------



## doozie

We tried the Jiffy Pineapple Cornbread with dinner last night, it was a very basic recipe substituting a small half can of crushed pineapple for the milk called for on the box recipe made in a small pan. It was just OK as far as flavor, but the texture was moist. I'll try again with a different recipe someday.

Tonight is Bacon wrapped pork chops, DH will want BBQ beans, so I'll make some in the instant pot, and I'll have applesauce.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Either grilled marinated bone in chicken breasts (Brook's sauce) or take-out.


----------



## Bogey

doozie,
Thanks for the update on the Jiffy/Pineapple Cornbread.

Breakfast was a slice of Whole Wheat banana bread, blueberry yogurt and a cup of coffee.
Lunch will be a peanut butter and cherry jelly sandwich, and a tossed salad with herb vinaigrette. 
Supper will be chicken souvlaki with tzatziki sauce, a baked sweet potato and another tossed salad with a light dressing or some type of vinaigrette.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight will be leftover Beef Stew. Also going to smoke 2 pork butts today.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch - made some ground beef with bulgogi sauce and put it over rice. 

Last night for supper was homemade lasagna and garlic bread. The last of the strawberry rhubarb pie for dessert.

For tonight - still deciding. Figure something will come to mind soon.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, tonight was roast beef, mashed potatoes, peas & carrots, and freshly ground horseradish. Brought tears to my eyes while eating it.....  Good stuff!
But I'm not gonna tell you how bad it was grinding that "good" stuff!


----------



## MO_cows

Oven fried chicken tonight with green salad and cottage cheese.


----------



## doozie

Cabbage, onions and garlic sautéed, and I'll throw in some smoked sausage.

Tomorrow, Jambalaya with the rest of the sausage, and I'll add a bit of chicken too.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had take away from our local Chinese restaurant. They were closed since March (like all but one Chinese restaurant in the area). Since this is our go to Chinese restaurant in the area, and my family and I have been getting takeaway, when we get a craving, from this restaurant (when I don't make it at home) since about 6 weeks after it first opened in 2013 or 2014 (time flies, lol) - I figure it best to enjoy some of their good food again. It didn't disappoint. The Hunan Beef was excellent, as was the other food we purchased from there. And I have some left for lunch today. 

For tonight's supper - there area few things that sound good to make - will have to see what ends up getting made.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I made the BBQ chicken last night, it was delicious. I'm not sure what I'm making for tonight, it may be takeout Chinese after sniper69's post. Our favorite Chinese place never closed, they just switched to takeout only. 

The best Vietnamese place is reopening for takeout only on Friday, and I've missed it.


----------



## Bogey

I am dehydrating most of the 5 pounds of Gala apples that I bought on sale several days ago. I saved a few apples for eating. I had originally planned on making a batch of fried/stewed apples, but I found a couple of containers already made, hiding in the fridge. Also, I prefer using Granny Smiths for frying/stewing and Galas for eating fresh.

Breakfast: I had a bowl of high fiber cereal, an apple and a cup or three of coffee.

Lunch: I'll have a chicken salad sandwich and I'll graze on a veggie/fruit plate.

Supper: I'm thawing a container of Sloppy Joe and I'm out of buns, so I'll either make an open face sandwich or serve the SJ over rotini pasta. I'll also have a tossed salad with herb vinaigrette and more of the veggie/fruit plate.


----------



## MO_cows

Didn't get anything set out to thaw this morning so will fall back on the frozen breaded butterfly shrimp. We have salad left so all I have to do is make the cocktail sauce and nuke a veggie.


----------



## alida

A close to me Chinese noodle soup restaurant also sells bbq'd duck, pork and chicken. I bought a half duck and one of their mixed vegetable dishes,plus one of the soups, to go, of course. I'm so happy they re-opened to do take out, that family works very hard, I would hate to see them have to close down permanently. I was easily the fifth person in line to pick up something so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Micheal

Today's lunch was a baked potato with chili, 3 year old Cheddar cheese, and chives.
Tonight was a frozen pizza. Lunch was a lot better.....


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a Cajun seasoned pork loin in the sous vide, and sear on the grill. I think I'll make red beans and rice, and something.


----------



## Bogey

Last night I noticed half a head of cabbage in the fridge that needed to be used. I shaved it into thin strips and fried it until just soft. Then I added the Sloppy Joe to it and had it for dinner, along with the other things that I mentioned yesterday. I won't add it to my regular rotation of menu items, but I won't shy away from it either. In fact, I'll need to have a few more meals of it because I made a BUNCH of it!

Today
Breakfast:
I chunked up a large cantaloupe that I had purchased a few days ago, and had several pieces of it with a slice of Whole Wheat Banana Bread. I love a ripe cantaloupe but find under ripe ones to be woefully lacking at best. Unfortunately this one was one of the latter.

Lunch and Supper:
Not sure yet, as I don't want to ruin a good day by looking that far ahead, as it will most likely be Sloppy Joe over shredded cabbage and under ripe cantaloupe. SIGH!


----------



## susieneddy

We ate some of the pork butt we had smoked Tuesday. We had bought some pork from a ranch in Merida that has lamb and hogs. The pork butt was probably the best one we had ever had. It was so moist and tender. We had potato salad to go along with the pork.
Dinner tonight will be the same.


----------



## Micheal

So far I'm thinking goulash for later on. 
Lunch is going to be left-overs or grilled ham & cheese sandwiches.


----------



## MO_cows

Sirloin patty aka hamburger steak. With baked beans and the next to last package of frozen corn on cob from last year.


----------



## snowlady

Homemade chicken strips and fries. Usually I use egg wash then seasoned flour. Tonight I used egg wash and seasoned panko bread crumbs.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday's Lunch and Supper were both the same, and as predicted were Sloppy Joe over shredded/fried cabbage (not bad), under ripe cantaloupe (meh-), a stalk of celery and a carrot.

Today:
Breakfast:
Several chunks of under ripe cantaloupe, a bacon/egg/Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, a couple cups of coffee.

Lunch:
Will be a slice of pizza (supreme, with the usual works) from freezer, a tossed salad with cantaloupe/lemon vinaigrette (don't ask), and maybe some under ripe cantaloupe (it has simply GOT to go!).

Supper:
I'm thawing a baked chicken thigh from freezer, a Gala apple, steamed broccoli florets, and a JiffyMix mini-muffin.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no clue what's for supper, I want to peruse the offerings from the local restaurants and see what sounds good.

ETA: Nothing sounds good to order in, so it's leftovers for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was more pork butt, potato salad, sliced beets and a regular salad. Cleaning out the produce bin.


----------



## alida

I made a BLT for breakfast and it was so good that I might have the same for dinner tonight. OR it'll be pork eggroll in a bowl since I have half a bowl of coleslaw mix in the fridge that needs to be used up.


----------



## doozie

DH is on a Friday Fish fry kick so,that's what he is having. I'll finish the Jambalaya.

Tomorrow I think I'm making Salisbury steaks in the crock pot with plenty of mushrooms and onions. Mashed potatoes and corn on the side.


----------



## snowlady

We had a quick ham sandwich then went for a motorcycle ride. It was beautiful tonight.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
A bowl of high fiber cereal, several chunks of unripe cantaloupe, and a cup or three of coffee.

Lunch and Supper for the next two or three days will end up with me polishing off some leftovers, along with a couple of salads, JiffyMix cornbread mini-muffins and some veggie/fruit plate items. I might make a pan of chocolate brownies to nibble on for desserts.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we couldn't decide what we wanted for dinner. we checked out the local places but nothing sounded good. We ended up having chicken salad mixed with red grapes and some tortilla chips to dip it with. A cold dinner on a hot evening


----------



## alida

It's a clean out the fridge and freezer day here. I keep all the vegetable trimmings in a container in the freezer to make vegetable stock. That's cooking down now and then I'm adding a lot of "bits and pieces" to the strained stock including some diced chicken and ham from the freezer. In my family we called this stoup. Not quite soup, not quite stew. Pretty much always tastes good.


----------



## MO_cows

Didn't get to see my mom on mother's day so we had dinner today. Made turkey, dressing, sweet potatoes, noodles with the giblets, green beans and apple cake for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Well, after 20+ hours with no power; we have no left-overs nor most everything in the fridge is trusted safe. I became quite creative in meal prep considering no power; no water......  and a blocked road.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Was a major FAIL! I had been wanting some corn fritters for a couple of days. Unfortunately I was out of corn but I found a can of peas, so I made pea fritters. What was I thinking!? They turned out awful, but might have worked out OK if I had used fresh or frozen peas. I would have just tossed them, but I figured that I deserved some punishment for making such a foul concoction, so I forced them down. Not sure if I'll be able to finish the batch, have to wait until tomorrow to find out. YUK!

Lunch and Supper:
Will be continuing with the leftovers plan for today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had pasta with chicken and zucchini with a parmesan herb sauce. Something different and just enough left over for lunch on Sunday.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> Well, after 20+ hours with no power; we have no left-overs nor most everything in the fridge is trusted safe. I became quite creative in meal prep considering no power; no water......  and a blocked road.


I heard the storms were bad up your way, Micheal. I'm glad your power is back now. 

We're having grilled ginormous pork chops, sauteed green beans, and salad.


----------



## susieneddy

tonights dinner was chicken fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy and cole slaw. We will just enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> I heard the storms were bad up your way, Micheal. I'm glad your power is back now.


Thanks, two towns over had a "micro-burst" and took a transmission line down; winds clocked at 85mph.... Guess Nat Grid had get the roads cleared before they did their thing.
Anyway life goes on.... 
Lunch was egg salad sandwiches and the evening meal, shrimp creole.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Instant pot pork roast dinner. Pie for dessert.


----------



## GTX63

Old fashioned fatty hamburgers with sweet and spicy breading mixed inside, and fresh cut french fries in the skillet.


----------



## snowlady

Beef tips and gravy on mashed potatoes. It rained a lot, all day, comfort food was in order.


----------



## MO_cows

Pork chops with cream of mushroom soup. Leftover dressing from yesterday, veggie blend and radishes with sour cream ranch dip.


----------



## alida

cheese and crackers, hummus and sliced red peppers, and cherries for dessert.


----------



## Bogey

Today got off to an excellent start because I was able to finish off the pea fritters (truly awful), and the unripe cantaloupe (no more whining about this, it's GONE!).

Breakfast:
See above and add a couple cups of coffee.

Lunch:
Will be a slice of supreme pizza from freezer.

Supper:
Will be a personal favorite, my version of Irish stew: smoked sausage, coarse-shredded cabbage, potatoes, carrots, celery & onion, seasoned with lots of garlic, some freshly grated ginger, lots of freshly ground black pepper (medium-grind), some beef stock, a few shakes of red pepper & a few other misc. herbs/spices. All added to the slow cooker (set at HIGH) at staggered times to prevent over cooking.

Tomorrow I will return to gnawing/grazing on a few remaining leftovers.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Sicilian olive chicken http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/250346/sicilian-olive-chicken/ 

It's tasty and quick.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for supper there were two pasta dishes made. The first was a penne rigate pasta with alfredo sauce. Served with some sliced chicken on top. The other pasta dish was penne rigate pasta with bacon, fresh diced tomatoes, sauteed mushrooms, and sliced chicken. Some pecorino romano cheese and Parmesan cheese was mixed in as well. We had garlic toast on the side.

A local donut shop reopened recently. So I had to get some donuts from there for breakfast yesterday, 

Saturday was a takeaway night - so we had food made at the local Chipolte. I had a steak bowl with all kinds of stuff in it. It tasted good.


----------



## doozie

Last night we had turkey burgers, chicken herb tortellini with no sauce, and green beans.

Tonight will be tenderized pork cutlets, split pea soup, and I'm not sure what else if anything.


----------



## Micheal

Late yesterday made chicken/veggie soup. 
Got to thinking with this warm weather and sometimes high humidity soups and stews are going to have to take a back seat to salads and outdoor cooking (summer fare). Don't know if'n this is a good thing or not.....


----------



## doozie

Tonight is chicken breasts and wings dredged in melted garlic butter with a crushed cornflake&potato chip coating. Calorific but so good.
DH wants potato salad with it, and I think I'll have broccoli on the side.

Tomorrow something with the rest of it, maybe just baked in the oven, or grilled it the weather is nice, or just popped into the pressure cooker to use in a casserole.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
A bowl of high-fiber cereal, a Gala apple, and some coffee.

Lunch:
Will probably be a peanut butter and cherry jelly sandwich (a real treat for me), and a tossed salad w/herb vinaigrette.

Supper:
Will be leftovers of some sort/sorts, & a chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## GTX63

We threw together some homemade spanish rice and a dozen steak and cheese chimichangas last night.
No rain today so we planned on having leftovers rather than come in early to cook.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had chicken tenders,mashed potatoes, and a mix of green and wax beans with baby carrots.

Tonight will be taco/burrito/nacho night (one of them, lol). The ground beef is thawing now.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The Sicilian olive chicken didn't happen last night. It was all I could do to pour a Bertolli pasta thing out of the bag and stir it. 

I'll try the chicken again tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

We ordered from one of the local restaurants last night. We both had the crab cakes, FF and cole slaw. We have 4 half liters of ice cream (pure vanilla, pecan and maple, expresso coffee and pistachio tequila) that we bought from another local vendor who delivers but forgot to eat one of them.


----------



## MO_cows

A sausage and pepper stir fry with kielbasa, orange bell pepper, onion and broccoli. With rice and our daily quota of radishes which are coming out of the garden in buckets.

Lettuce is close to harvest and so are the few spinach plants that survived the chickens scratching.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The best Vietnamese restaurant in the area reopened! We're having summer rolls with peanut sauce, beef Hu Tieu Xao (Pho Noodles Stir Fry), and Ca Ri (Vietnamese Yellow Curry). So happy.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I skipped breakfast this morning because I forgot to eat it. I started doing some household chores, then I got distracted reading HT (various threads, including Archives). By the time my hunger kicked in, it was close to lunchtime.

Lunch:
I had a Sloppy Joe on a bun (I finally bought a pack of hamburger buns), a few Tater Tots and a Gala apple.

Supper:
I'll probably have another serving of Sloppy Joe over shredded/fried cabbage, and a JiffyMix Cornbread Mini-Muffin, then maybe a chocolate brownie for dessert. I'm trying to finish off the leftovers and this will almost do it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had chicken salad, cole slaw, pickled beets and crackers.

Tonight we are hitting the freezer and heating uo an already cooked rack of ribs with some black beans and more cole slaw.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I made pork chops and dressing. Tonight neither one of us wanted much. DH heated up a hot dog. and I had peanut butter on an English muffin.


----------



## MO_cows

Turkey pot pie tonight, picked the turkey carcass from Saturday. Tried some radishes sautéed in butter, they were good. Remind me of turnips after cooking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night's takeout was moved to tonight, and I was left with a "Chopped" basket of ingredients. I have resigned myself to the fact that I'll never be a Chopped champion. I had pineapple teriyaki chicken meatballs, coconut jasmine rice, and Bang Bang sauce, the result looked like a hot mess, but fortunately tasted pretty good. 

_Tonight_ is the most delicious of Thai cuisine that I have been lusting after since March.


----------



## doozie

Last night I made creamy chicken rice soup using evaporated milk mixed with some flour for the creamy part. I've never heard of using that as an ingredient, it worked very well!
The rest of the can will be used for cream of mushroom soup tonight.
Burgers on the grill and the rest of the potato salad for dinner.


----------



## Bogey

I kind of skipped breakfast again today, I just wasn't hungry, so I had some blueberry yogurt about mid-morning.

Lunch:
I just had a bowl of my version of Irish Stew, another personal favorite.

Supper:
Not really sure, I took a couple of things our of the freezer to thaw, so I will decide later in the day what I'm going to have. Right now spaghetti sauce over Rotini Pasta & garlic toast has the edge, along with a tossed salad with lemon/herb vinaigrette and maybe a chocolate brownie (or not) for desert.


----------



## MO_cows

Poached salmon, twice baked potatoes and radishes. Tonight, fresh with ranch sour cream dip.


----------



## snowlady

Mushroom and cheese omelette.


----------



## alida

Greek takeout, lamb souvlaki, loads of tzatziki, greek salad and olives.


----------



## Evons hubby

It's our 15th wedding anniversary so I fixed our supper tonight using a recipe similar to the first dinner I made for her when we got together. It's a veggie stir fry thing with shrimp. A red onion, broccoli, baby carrots, peas, red bell pepper and shrimp sautéed in butter, served over rice with an apple, pineapple, orange juice sauce. Yummy stuff! The guy that played for our wedding (Jim Cobb on you tube for anyone interested.) came by and played our wedding song along with several others helping us celebrate a bit. All in all a fine dinner/evening for us. My Yvonne really enjoyed!


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> Greek takeout, lamb souvlaki, loads of tzatziki, greek salad and olives.


Love Greek food, except those poor lil baby sheeps.... Can't quite wrap my mind around eating one.


----------



## snowlady

My brother in law is Greek. When his son got married, the two families had such a great time, we invited them to our 4th of July party. Then another cousin got involved and it turned into a cook- off. We had a smoker going with pork butt and ribs and the Greeks pulled in with a spit! Cooked a whole lamb in my yard! What an event!


----------



## doozie

A potato and ham casserole for dinner tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Grilled chicken quarters marinated in Brook's sauce, and something which will be named later.


----------



## GTX63

Pulled pork bbq simmered in a cast iron skillet, with onions, brown sugar, worcestershire, chili sauce, garlic, mustard, and cole slaw and fries. Some like the slaw on the side and the buns toasted.
We had a hard day's work, a good supper and slept like corpses.


----------



## alida

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Love Greek food, except those poor lil baby sheeps.... Can't quite wrap my mind around eating one.


baby sheeps = lamb chops and roast lamb goodness...to me. I know that some people can't make the switch in their minds, and that's okay..I'll eat their portion too!


----------



## alida

I'


snowlady said:


> My brother in law is Greek. When his son got married, the two families had such a great time, we invited them to our 4th of July party. Then another cousin got involved and it turned into a cook- off. We had a smoker going with pork butt and ribs and the Greeks pulled in with a spit! Cooked a whole lamb in my yard! What an event!


That sounds wonderful. Gosh, it must have smelled phenomenal with the smoker going too. I've been to two parties where a whole lamb was roasted over a spit. The spit had to be rotated by hand and all the men took turns doing so.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had fried robalo (snook) fish and onion rings. For dessert we had expresso ice cream mixed with vanilla ice cream and a homemade chocolate sauce poured over it.


----------



## Bogey

Supper last night was spaghetti sauce over Rotini Pasta, with garlic toast and a tossed salad. I skipped the chocolate brownie for desert, as I didn't really want it.

Today:

Breakfast:
I had a slice of whole wheat banana bread and some cherry yogurt.

Lunch:
I am having a Sloppy Joe on a bun, a few Tater Tots, and a few things from a veggie/fruit plate.

Supper:
Will be a meatloaf sandwich, some things from the veggie/fruit plate, and a slab of water melon that I just bought. I plan to dehydrate about 2/3 of the water melon because I love it that way.


----------



## MO_cows

No cook friday! Tonight it's hot dogs with store bought potato salad. Still to be determined if we will light charcoal in the grill or start a fire in the fire pit and do the weenie roast version.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight we had deluxe burgers and French fries. Way better then that store bought pizza we had last night....


----------



## MO_cows

We went with plan b........ And I even had marshmallows in the pantry!


----------



## doozie

Menu mix up, I forgot the Friday Fish fry yesterday, so that's what DH will be having tonight. I'm not sure what I'll have yet.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Was a bowl of high fiber cereal and 1/2 banana.

Lunch:
I plan on having the last of the Sloppy Joe on a bun, a small slab of water melon, and some veggie/fruit plate grazing.

Supper:
Will probably be a meatloaf sandwich, a few Tater Tots and probably another slab of water melon, because it is SO good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is southwestern chicken salad with zesty black beans.


----------



## susieneddy

We had pasta with clam sauce and some ciabatta bread. Quick and easy!


----------



## MO_cows

Waiting on charcoal to get ready. Got some petite beef filets to grill with a foil pouch of taters, onion and peppers. With the obligatory radishes and some baked beans left over from last night's weenie roast.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is seasoned lamb legs steaks done in the sous vide for an hour, and seared on the grill. A mixed veggie (red onion, zucchini, and spinach) saute, and a small salad.


----------



## doozie

Homemade cheese and sausage pizza. Trying a no knead pizza dough that sat overnight. I can already tell it's going to be a challenge to work with, fingers crossed!
I've been growing Mesclun greens that are ready to be cut, so I'll have a salad using them on the side.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I woke up very early and had a slice of whole wheat banana bread.

Lunch:
I had a french bread pizza for an early lunch. I'll probably have a slab of water melon or 1/2 banana for a mid-afternoon snack.

Supper:
I'm marinating some chicken and I'll have a grilled chicken sandwich with tzatziki sauce, some grilled sweet potato slices, and some veggie/fruit plate grazings.


----------



## susieneddy

I smoked a picaña in the Pit Barrel Junior. Oh my goodness! It was SO good. It was medium rare, the fat cap was rendered and crispy. Very tender and very juicy. We had potatoes roasted with onions, butter and parmesan cheese and a salad of white cucumber, red onion and tomatoes in a balsamic wine vineagrette.
I have to say that Pit Barrel Jr. smoker puts the rest to shame and we have had a few of then


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Frito Pie!


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich and about 1/3 cucumber (it jumped out when I opened the fridge, so I happily obliged).

Lunch:
Will be some pinto bean soup and a JiffyMix Cornbread Mini-Muffin.

Supper:
Will be meatloaf, broccoli florets, and a baked sweet potato.


----------



## snowlady

We had brunch with our kids yesterday. Omelettes, waffles, melon, a McMuffin for DH, juice and cinnamon rolls.


----------



## doozie

I baked last nights pizza on a baking stone in the gas grill. I'm never heating up the house in the summer again! It worked just fine.

Tonight's dinner is tuna salad sandwich for DH and a tuna melt for me.


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> I smoked a picaña in the Pit Barrel Junior. Oh my goodness! It was SO good. It was medium rare, the fat cap was rendered and crispy. Very tender and very juicy. We had potatoes roasted with onions, butter and parmesan cheese and a salad of white cucumber, red onion and tomatoes in a balsamic wine vineagrette.
> I have to say that Pit Barrel Jr. smoker puts the rest to shame and we have had a few of then


I had to look up picana, it does sound wonderful!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I don't know what to cook for supper. Part of me wants Thai, the part wants haluski...


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday I finally got enough energy to dig out the gas grill. Then I dug out a couple of steaks from the freezer. That with potatoes and onions/mushrooms in foil packets along with B sprouts made for a pleasant meal with plenty of left-overs for today. So a no-cook Monday for me....


----------



## MO_cows

Went to a BBQ yesterday at the grandkids who live nearby. Good ribs off the smoker, good sides and a cornhole tournament. 

Today, making meatballs for spaghetti and meatballs with our first lettuce out of the garden for salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is going to be hot and sticky, so much will be grilled- steak, romaine heads, and asparagus/scallions. Micheal's sauteed mushrooms sound good too, I'll do them in a quick butter white wine sauce.


----------



## GTX63

The neighbors saw me on a hill digging post holes for a grape arbor, so they hopped on their atv and came over with beer for the guys and wine for the gals. Sat on a rear deck for much of the afternoon while I drank away my concerns over the work I wasn't getting done.
Pork chops, brats, beans, cole slaw and corn bread and good times were had by all.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday the grill got a work out with some burgers, hot dogs, chicken quarters and skewered shrimp. There was broccoli cheese soup made, as well as potato salad, macaroni salad, and collards greens. There was ice cream for dessert.

I was given some rhubarb - so hopefully today will see a strawberry rhubarb pie (or two) being made. Not sure what supper tonight will be - guess will see what transpires after work is done.


----------



## doozie

I bought a "meat bundle" from a local butcher and tonight we are having the ribeyes that were included on the grill. A potato and fresh rosemary foil pack, and something green on the side too.


----------



## Bogey

I somehow "forgot" to eat breakfast again this morning. I've been waking up super early the last few days, around 3:30-4:00 am. That's just too early for me to eat breakfast, so I start doing some things and the next thing I know, it's around noon. Oh well...

Lunch:
I just had a Johnsonville Jalapeno/Cheese sausage dog, a small bowl of pinto bean soup, and some blueberry yogurt.

Supper:
I'm not sure yet but I just bought a bunch of chicken thighs on sale, so they might be in the picture, or not.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was leftover night. We had 2 smoked BBQ ribs leftover from the other night plus the smoked picaña We finished of the other leftover potatoes roasted with onions, butter and parmesan cheese and a salad of white cucumber, red onion and tomatoes in a balsamic wine vineagrette from the other night. Chocolate ice cream for dessert


----------



## Micheal

Wow, the 3 H's of weather are sure out there today.Trying to convince the wife that a pasta salad would be nice for tonight.... She"s not quite on board yet......


----------



## Evons hubby

Micheal said:


> Wow, the 3 H's of weather are sure out there today.Trying to convince the wife that a pasta salad would be nice for tonight.... She"s not quite on board yet......


Build it..... She will come!


----------



## Bogey

Oh boy! I finally managed to have breakfast this morning, a bacon/egg/Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise. 

Last night's supper turned out to be chicken nuggets & Tater Tots baked in the oven, and steamed broccoli florets, and ice cream for dessert. A month or so ago, I had bought the giant economy size of frozen CN's & frozen TT's, which is a LOT of both.

Today:

Lunch:
Will probably be a tossed salad and some water melon, and maybe a cornbread mini-muffin.

Supper:
I skinned the chicken thighs and I'm marinating them in Italian dressing. I will grill them tonight and have them with a baked sweet potato and some green beans.

I am so proud of myself for managing to have breakfast this morning! Perhaps I'm back on the "Three Meals a Day Plan." We'll see.


----------



## Micheal

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Build it..... She will come!


Sure hope you weren't a betting man..... 
We had spaghetti and meatballs with Italian bread with garlic butter....
Tonight?????


----------



## GTX63

I pulled some fish out of the freezer. The last time I did this I left them on a baker's rack to thaw near the door. My wife took them out and used them to fertilize the garden...
This time they are on the kitchen counter.
Or maybe she is trying to tell me something about my fish...


----------



## sniper69

Last night ended up being BBQ pulled pork for sandwiches, macaroni salad, and corn for supper. The strawberry Rhubarb pies were made (made two of them and still have some rhubarb left in the fridge).










I had to have a piece of pie this morning (it was hard to let the pies cool completely before slicing into  ). 

It is still early - so not sure what supper will be tonight.


----------



## GTX63

I consider Rhubarb pie to be a breakfast item.


----------



## doozie

Italian beef sandwiches, marinated artichoke and orzo pasta salad, and a side salad.


----------



## alida

yesterday was hot and humid,and a challenging work day as well. I had a BLT and some yogurt for dinner. Today my plans are to make a Hungarian goulash stew/soup with pork. Not exactly the lightest meal on a hot day, but a good way to use some produce coming up to its best by date.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's still hot and humid, but not quite as bad as yesterday. I'm going to do an Asiago seasoned pork loin in the sous vide, and sear it on the grill. I think I'll do sauteed mushrooms (they didn't get used with yesterday's steak) and a salad.


----------



## MO_cows

Harvested some spinach fresh out of the garden and made my favorite citrus-spinach salad. Red grapefruit segments, used the juice in the dressing. Added sweet onion, bacon crumbles and black olives. With chicken breast and Shelly beans.


----------



## snowlady

Love rhubarb pie. And cake, crisp, juice, custard..... we had macaroni salad, potato salad and fried chicken from the grocery store. I knew we’d be doing yard work late tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking it will be delivery for supper tonight. I just have to decide what sounds good, maybe Chinese.


----------



## Bogey

Last night's supper plans were altered due to rainy/stormy weather, from marinated chicken thighs on the grill, to the chicken thighs being baked in a casserole dish. I also baked potatoes, carrots, celery & onions in the same casserole dish, with the Italian dressing/marinade. The one dish meal was easy and fairly good.

Today:

Breakfast:
I had a bowl of high fiber cereal and 1/2 banana. That's two breakfasts in a row!

Lunch:
Not really sure, but might be a peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwich & some veggies/fruit plate grazing.

Supper:
Will either be the chicken thighs & veggies, or something else to be determined later.


----------



## doozie

Tacos and something with beans, refried or with rice.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Tacos and something with beans, refried or with rice.


That was last nights meal here - Tacos.  Even had some leftovers for breakfast. 

As long as nothing changes with my supper plans - tonight should be meatloaf with mashed taters, asparagus, and maybe some green beans.


----------



## alida

alida said:


> yesterday was hot and humid,and a challenging work day as well. I had a BLT and some yogurt for dinner. Today my plans are to make a Hungarian goulash stew/soup with pork. Not exactly the lightest meal on a hot day, but a good way to use some produce coming up to its best by date.


UPDATE
the goulash was a bust. Why? When I make something I take all the spices needed and put them on a tray, then as each is used it's returned to the shelf. I also have all my spices in canning jars, labelled on the lid. Easy. This recipe called for three Tbsp of sweet paprika added at different times of cooking. I put the jar back on the shelf after the first addition...do you see where this is going? When it came time to add the other 2 Tbsp I was talking to my aunt who has memory problems and needed reassurance about several things. Saying I will call back is NOT a option. To distract her I talked about what I was cooking something she enjoys hearing about. Phone tucked on one shoulder I told her that I was adding paprika, reached for the jar on the shelf where it lived all the time, and added the 2 Tbsp. while still distracted talking to her. Twenty minutes later she was soothed, and I did a taste test for seasonings. Let me tell you that 2 Tbsp of *Cayenne* powder stirred into 8 cups of soup is not a pleasant mix. No indeedy not. What a rookie mistake. I don't mind a little warmth but that wasn't warm. Yes, probably nothing to some of you who eat spicy food all the time, but not me. I disposed of it and had yogurt to cool my mouth,then a BLT and then ice cream!

Tonight it's rainy and humid - I'm having a salad with cold ham and cheese. No cooking. More ice cream.


----------



## susieneddy

We have missed a few days..sorry about that.

Tuesday night we made beef fajitas using the leftover picaña, peppers and onions. Served up with sour cream, tortillas and home made salsa. We managed to get 3 days worth of meals from that one piece of meat!

Wednesday night we had Spicy Thai Shrimp in lettuce wraps with peanut sauce. I was worried that it wouldn't be enough to fill us up but it was plenty.

We are both a little hungry now so a snack will be peel and eat shrimp. we may eat something else latter. Just depends


----------



## Bogey

Alida,
Hahaha! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who makes "rookie mistakes." My mistakes rarely turn out to be edible, however I recently forced down some canned pea fritters for a couple of days. Not really a "rookie mistake," but more of a "what was I thinking!" mistake. Best wishes. ;-)


----------



## Micheal

Made something different for tonight's meal. I tossed together a Mushroom soup beef stew done in the crock pot. 

Alida,  something I think we've all done at one time or another.....


----------



## MO_cows

Harvested lettuce out of the garden and made a big green salad. Made white pizza to go with. Used the crust in the tube, saves an hour prep time but not near as good as homemade.

And guess what the peanut gallery picked for no cook friday? Papa Murphys pizza. Last I heard it was going to be another weenie roast or would have made something else tonight.


----------



## alida

Bogey said:


> Alida,
> Hahaha! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who makes "rookie mistakes." My mistakes rarely turn out to be edible, however I recently forced down some canned pea fritters for a couple of days. Not really a "rookie mistake," but more of a "what was I thinking!" mistake. Best wishes. ;-)


I remember you writing about the canned pea fritters experiment and tried to imagine what they would taste like. I just couldn't. Live and learn for all of us.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is leftover night. Supper is done.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday's lunch was indeed a peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich and some veggie/fruit plate doings. Supper turned out to be a meatloaf sandwich with Swiss cheese on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, some green beans, and a stalk of celery.

Today:

Breakfast:
Was a bowl of high fiber cereal, 1/2 banana & 6 seedless grapes.

Lunch:
Was a French bread pizza, a tossed salad, and an apple.

Supper:
I went with the chicken thighs/veggies/Italian dressing/marinade casserole, which turned out to be quite enjoyable. That's good because I made a TON of it. I'll freeze a lot of it and leave some out for a couple of meals. Also, I made instant chocolate pudding for dessert, which was nice.


----------



## snowlady

one of our favorites. We call it a skillet. I put together a chicken casserole for either tomorrow or Sunday. Our state pretty much opened today but maybe I’ll eat out I. A couple of weeks.


----------



## Micheal

MO_cows said:


> Harvested lettuce out of the garden and made a big green salad.


I'm jealous, bout the only things in my garden that's harvestable are weeds. Planted seeds are just now breaking ground....

Yesterday's evening meal - kielbasa, sauerkraut, and buttered pasta with stewed tomatoes.
Got to be out and about today sure wish the restaurants were open for sit down meals.....


----------



## doozie

Salmon and some corn on the cob on the smoker tonight. Broccoli on the side too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is cedar plank grilled steelhead trout, steamed clams, mussels in garlic sauce, and if we can find fresh oysters we're going to try to replicate the grilled oysters we had in New Orleans. I think we'll need something green too, so a salad.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast this morning was a small slice of whole wheat banana bread, 1/2 Gala apple, and some cherry yogurt.

Lunch and Supper for the next couple of days will be leftovers from the last few days, along with some veggie/fruit plate doings.


----------



## doozie

Turkey burgers tonight, beef burgers tomorrow and sloppy joes the next night.


----------



## alida

spareribs and coleslaw


----------



## susieneddy

Friday night we had Pasta! The sauce was made with the spicy Italian sausage we got from the sausage lady.

Saturday night I did the cooking. I cooked our meal and we had pork chops. I cooked them in the Bag N season which i haven't see in a while with potatoes and carrots and a side of asparagus.

Tonight we had Spanish Stew made with leg of lamb. It has been in the freezer and we decided to defrost it and have it for dinner with some mashed potatoes and delicious ciabatta bread. It was as good this time as it was the first. The lamb was so tender!


----------



## MO_cows

Brats on the grill tonite, the pigs in a hot tub method. With a green salad. It turned out to be dinner and a show. A police chase went by as we were about ready to dish up. That's a rare sight on our gravel goat path of a road. Then while we were eating the highway patrol showed up, looking for something thrown out of the car being chased. My guess would be drugs.


----------



## MO_cows

Everyone else fasting? Tonight it was Philly cheese steak sandwiches with cottage cheese and peaches.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was an easy night dressed cheeseburgers and fries.
Going to be gone for couple of days; wish I could be around and see what the wife is going to fix for herself....  The last time she ate out - fast food places beware! 

Mo_cows - I will be tomorrow.


----------



## alida

I meant to have some type of pasta with marinara sauce cooked with thin sliced sausage, but I had a nap instead. Dinner was a bowl of cereal with milk and a bowl of blueberries.


----------



## sniper69

For tonight - it is still early, but trying to decide what to make for supper.

Last night for supper was "Mexican Monday" and we had nachos with a bunch of fixings to go on them. 

We also had a nice loaf of banana bread made earlier in the day (had bananas to use up) 

Sunday we had grilled food - burgers, hot dogs, flanken style beef ribs, potato salad, pasta salad, and fruit.

Saturday was Italian sausage with sauteed bell peppers and onions, baked beans, and potato salad.


----------



## Irish Pixie

After a crazy bout of awful with an antibiotic (I don't recommend it) I'm thinking I may live.  And I will cook, but it will be a pull something from the freezer meal due to the messiness of the house.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the Spanish Stew and mashed potatoes. No idea about dinner tonight yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Bacon wrapped turkey tender medallions on the grill tonite. With a grill ready veggie blend in a foil pan i found in the freezer section at the store. I have high hopes for it,, could be a game changer. And a green salad with lettuce I picked and washed at 6:30 this morning. It crisps up the best when it's picked cool.


----------



## alida

I did make the pasta dish I planned to make last night - and it was good. I've kept one serving for tomorrow,and the other four are in the freezer. Blueberries and cherries for dessert a little later.


----------



## snowlady

Meatloaf and mashed taters. Probably green beans. I have pineapple and cantaloupe for dessert. Then there’s always ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## GTX63

My wife and I have been planting tomatoes alllllll dayyyyy.
She keeps finding a tray of this type and a tray of that type in her greenhouse. Ugh.
So I came in first and started on a simple pan of spaghetti with sausage, olives, onions, some left over cheeses and a jar of storebought sauce.
I'm making biscuits for a side and then we have some strawberries from the garden we'll throw on some shortbread with a little whipped cream.


----------



## Bogey

I've been working on leftovers for the last few days for lunches and suppers. Breakfasts have been fruits, bowls of cereal, and a peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwich.

Today:

Lunch:
I'm planning to have a meatloaf sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise (a personal favorite), along with some steamed broccoli florets, and a salad with some homemade vinaigrette of some sort.

Supper:
Not really sure yet. Might just heat up a slice of Supreme pizza from the freezer, and have some veggie/fruit plate items, and maybe a chocolate brownie or ice cream for dessert (or both!).


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're thinking of dim sum, bao, sushi and all variety of yummy things.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights supper ended up being pizza and salad. It was a quick and easy meal - especially with having to get the lawn mowed, moving a good sized turtle that had gotten into the yard back to the pond (this turtle has a habit of walking from one pond, through yards, to another pond - he got into our yard because the gate was open while mowing),and then replacing a part on one of the vehicles. Tonight shouldn't be as hectic - so will get to see what gets made.


----------



## sniper69

Irish Pixie said:


> We're thinking of dim sum, bao, sushi and all variety of yummy things.


I bet all of that would be good with some som tam (thai style green papaya salad).


----------



## doozie

Thick cut pork chops on the grill, BBQ beans, hash brown patties or cornbread.


----------



## MO_cows

Good old spaghetti and meatballs tonight. With green salad from the garden.


----------



## snowlady

I came home from grocery shopping on Monday and told DH i bought the stuff to make biscuits and gravy. He said "Did I tell you that?" Nope, we're just on the same wavelength.


----------



## susieneddy

We had an odd dinner last night. We both had two hot dogs cut into and fried. A slice of American cheese melted on them. Bread was Dave's Killer bread, homemade salsa, fresh guacamole and tortilla chips. Washed down with a cold beer.


----------



## snowlady

Left over meatloaf sandwiches last night. My favorite benefit of making meatloaf. Tonight I might just make up the biscuits and gravy.


----------



## alida

I have skinless chicken thighs marinating in a yogurt/tandoori paste mixture right now. I'm going to have that with wild rice. Sides will probably be roasted eggplant and or green beans.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was sub sandwch night. I ended up eating a Philly cheese steakwith extra banana peppers added and some fries. The rest of the family had other type subs. Last week I shared some strawberry rhubarb pie with a neighbor. Last night my neighbor brought over some strawberry rhubarb pie they had made. (And we had already made strawberry short cake). The pie sure did taste good for breakfast this morning along side the caribou brand coffee I was drinking.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a head of cabbage needs used up. Cole slaw and fried fish? Kielbasa with cabbage and onion? Don't know yet.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is more pork on the grill, applesauce, and DH will have the BBQ beans from last night.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast was french toast with real maple syrup, and some home fries with onions that I fried in my cast iron skillet.

Lunch was 1/2 slab of water melon and 1/2 Gala apple.

Supper tonight will be a serving of the chicken thigh casserole that I made several days ago, green beans, and a chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Went with slaw, pan fried fish and Mac n cheese. The kielbasa dish just seemed too rich and heavy for a hot day.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had a New York Strip Steak with asparagus and a salad with a bottle of wine.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had Italian sausage, oven roasted potatoes (olive oil, herbs of provence, salt, pepper, and some parmesan cheese sprinkled on top), and some corn. Dessert was some more strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was NY style pizza (you can tell the crust is perfect when it folds completely), Parmesan and mild chicken wings, and garlic knots. All of us were a bit odoriferous this morning. 

Tonight is lamb and duck on the grill, sauteed yellow squash, zucchini, sweet onion, and spinach, and probably some type of potato.


----------



## MO_cows

My no cook friday has evolved into a thing. DSIL would invite some of our friends over when she cooked, couple of single guys that never got a home cooked meal. It got to be a habit for them. Then DS and family started coming, now one family of the grandkids is in too. Everybody expects a Friday night get together with food at our place now. Talk about unintended consequences! Its over 100 degrees heat index today so we are taking the easy route and getting buckets of chicken. I have cole slaw from last night and someone is bringing dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Earlier today I picked up some frozen fish, a cabbage and have frozen fries so I'm thinking fish fry of sorts for the evening meal.


----------



## sniper69

MO_cows said:


> My no cook friday has evolved into a thing. DSIL would invite some of our friends over when she cooked, couple of single guys that never got a home cooked meal. It got to be a habit for them. Then DS and family started coming, now one family of the grandkids is in too. Everybody expects a Friday night get together with food at our place now. Talk about unintended consequences! Its over 100 degrees heat index today so we are taking the easy route and getting buckets of chicken. I have cole slaw from last night and someone is bringing dessert.


Those are the type of things that help to create great memories. It is nice when family and friends can get together, and enjoy a meal together.


----------



## doozie

Salmon on the grill, broccoli, and pan fried noodles.
A packaged microwave mug brownie mix for dessert. meh...but better than making a whole pan and making it disappear all by myself.

Tomorrow we will have burgers on the grill, not sure of the sides yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our guest chose a seafood medley (shrimp, mussels, clams, bay scallops, and calamari) in a white wine and butter sauce, over fresh angel hair. We'll do a nice salad, good bread, and maybe a small dessert.


----------



## MO_cows

Harvested lettuce out of the garden so a big green salad with dinner for sure. Thought about grilling but it's so hot and humid today I talked myself out of it. I think I will run to the store for some faux crab and cooked shrimp for a take on Crab Louie. With some garlic bread too.


----------



## snowlady

I have pork loin in the crockpot for pulled pork tonight. I use a bottle of Rootbeer to cook it in then drain it, shred it and add barbecue sauce and heat thru. Coleslaw with imitation KFC dressing.


----------



## Micheal

Was going to make Spanish Rice for tonight but the power went out.... 
Had a frozen pizza bout 9pm..  Just ain't no justice....


----------



## MO_cows

Chicken fajitas tonight. My marinade is Chipotle, cumin, garlic and lime. With salad on the side. Fresh lettuce from the garden, avocado, tomato, and dressing made from salsa and sour cream.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We changed up the sauce on the fresh pasta and seafood last night and went with blush vodka. It was excellent. 

Tonight is Mexican takeout. Our guest couldn't get delivered alcohol where they were living, and the best Mexican place has a 64 oz margarita. They seriously want to try it. Not sure what we're getting to eat yet tho, everything is excellent. The burritos won some sort of national award.


----------



## Micheal

Irish Pixie said:


> We changed up the sauce on the fresh pasta and seafood last night and went with blush vodka. It was excellent.


So which is the "it"?


----------



## Micheal

DD is coming here later and told me not to worry or prepare anything for the evening meal.... Not to sure if'n I should worry or not?


----------



## susieneddy

Saturday night we cooked up the last 2 New York strip steaks. We cooked them in our new toy called the Ninja Foodie. It is a 6 in 1 Cooker. You get a recipe book that tells you how long to cook everything. You can even put steaks in frozen with other items and it cooks them all. I inserted a photo of the box.
Last night we got pizza and chicken wings with a mango habanero sauce from a local business.


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Saturday night we cooked up the last 2 New York strip steaks. We cooked them in our new toy called the Ninja Foodie. It is a 6 in 1 Cooker. You get a recipe book that tells you how long to cook everything. You can even put steaks in frozen with other items and it cooks them all. I inserted a photo of the box.
> Last night we got pizza and chicken wings with a mango habanero sauce from a local business.


I've been looking at the Ninja Foodie. What do you think of it?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Micheal said:


> So which is the "it"?


All of it.  The sauce and fresh angel hair was from Wegmans, and the seafood medley from Aldi. The alcohol was Sapphire gin and tonic.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is Tuna Melts, I've been watching Kent Rollins on YouTube. His tuna melt filling uses capers, Worcestershire sauce, and creamy horseradish sauce among other things. None of which I've ever used with tuna!
DH said let's try it out, so we will.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I didn’t cook it, but the local Farmers Market yielded a quiche with gruyere cheese, farm eggs, and five different kinds of locally grown mushrooms. Dessert was a HUGE peanut butter cookie. 

There may have been a cherry turnover consumed before I left the parking lot. 

The same dude who made the quiche sells poblano pepper/pimento cheese. It’s addictive.


----------



## nehimama

There were three poor bananas dying in my kitchen, so I did what any sympathetic cook would do. I made banana bread yesterday. And, today, while my energy was still flowing, I made Boston Brown Bread. My brothers all love it, and I make sure they each get some.


----------



## Bogey

Until today, I've been doing the "easy eats" things for a couple more days: piece of banana bread, bowl of high fiber cereal, peanut butter/jam/preserves sandwiches, leftovers, etc.

Today:

Breakfast:
I made some crepes (easy to make: flour, eggs & milk, all made into a runny batter & then cooked like really runny/thin pancakes). We called them "rolly-ups" when I was growing up. Spread with your favorite fillings & roll them up. My favorite was always butter, sugar & cinnamon, but those are a bit too rich for me now (I only had ONE that way). I had a couple of others with: 1. Lingonberry preserves & 2. Apple Preserves/cheddar cheese. I don't make them often, because I find them too addictive for me to eat sensibly.

Lunch:
After my morning "over the top" self-indulgence, I decided to eat "sensibly," so I had some watermelon and some veggie plate items.

Supper:
I Cooked a frozen Supreme Pizza, because I just had a bit of a craving for it. It turned out OK, but was a notch below my "craving" expectations. SIGH! :-(


----------



## snowlady

Crockpot lasagne


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea what's for dinner, but right now I'm eating a totally delightful lox and cream cheese, tomato and sweet onion bagel sandwich. My diet has gone the way of the dodo. Sigh.


----------



## Micheal

Well, last night was DD's attempt at a "no-cook noodle" lasagna. She also had a tossed salad and garlic bread. Not bad; not bad at all..... 
Tonight, at the moment I'm thinking meatloaf, but hey it's early in the day......


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Tonight is Tuna Melts, I've been watching Kent Rollins on YouTube. His tuna melt filling uses capers, Worcestershire sauce, and creamy horseradish sauce among other things. None of which I've ever used with tuna!
> DH said let's try it out, so we will.


doozie - how did the tuna melts turn out? Is the new recipe a keeper or a dud?


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I've been looking at the Ninja Foodie. What do you think of it?


We have only used it twice so far. We need to play with the times to get the food cooked correctly. They had steaks at 8 minutes but it took us 12 minutes to get them medium rare. I am sure the thickness of the steak played into it. A friend of ours has it down here and loves hers. 

Dinner last night was deep fried Chicken Wings in Susie's buffalo sauce and deep fried potato wedges


----------



## sniper69

This weekend we had to help my brother and sister in laws with getting the rest of the stuff out of my MIL's house as her house had sold. So the weekend meals were interesting...

Saturday breakfast was hostess donuts and a coffee from a gas station as we drove to our destination (bleh.....)

Saturday lunch, one of my sister in laws grilled burgers and we had macaroni salad and potato salad with them (it was a tasty lunch). 

The rest of the day was drinking lots of gatorade and water so no Saturday night supper for me (the rest of my immediate family had some fast food as i wasn't hungry).

Sunday morning was some delicious homemade cookies with multiple cups of Kicking horse coffee (my step mom makes delicious cookies, lol). The rest of the family had whatever they were craving.

Then we ate a lunch/supper combo on the drive back home. I had a half pound roast beef sandwich with curly fries from Arby's.

It felt good to be back home last night.

As for today - the kicking horse coffee is tasting good this morning. 

Lunch will probably be pickled bologna with some crackers, cheese, and hot sauce. 

Supper is still undecided - but it will be something made at home.


----------



## newfieannie

my diet has gone the same way as IP mentioned. i made raisin bread yesterday. best i've ever made. had 3 slices slathered in butter for my breakfast. also made a pear cake with cream cheese frosting this morning. haven't gotten into that yet but i will in a bit. hopefully gardening will help. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

sniper69 said:


> doozie - how did the tuna melts turn out? Is the new recipe a keeper or a dud?


It's a keeper, I had salt packed capers, but we both decided to omit them, way too salty even after rinsing, but the creamy horseradish was a pleasant surprise!

Tonight's meal is minute steak with mushrooms and sauce in the instant pot, mashed potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had banana bread, a Gala apple and some cherry yogurt.

Lunch:
Will probably end up being a Sloppy Joe and a slab of watermelon.

Supper:
I'm making a huge slow cooker of Chili. I know it's not chili season, but I like it all times of the year. I'll also freeze most of it for the future.


----------



## Irish Pixie

A mix of takeout and home cooking, probably takeout street tacos and homemade fajitas.


----------



## doozie

We went to the regular grocery store, WHEW! The price of lean ground beef is at 6.99 and I didn't even look at the rest of the offerings.
They were selling it in large packages, not the one pound portions. Talk about sticker shock. It didn't come home with us.

Tonight is shaved steak sandwiches, I stocked up on some 4 oz steaks months ago, and we'll make them go further as a filling with other veggies on the sandwich.

Tomorrow is a whole chicken on the charcoal grill, It usually lasts a few days and one of those days we will be having chicken fried rice with the leftovers.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Meat loaf, mashed taters, beets for supper. Apple pie with ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday's supper was the slow cooker chili and a tossed salad with a lime/herb vinaigrette that I made.

Today:

Breakfast:
I had a bacon/egg/Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise and 1/2 Gala apple.

Lunch: 
I will probably have a Sloppy Joe, the other 1/2 Gala apple and some blueberry yogurt.

Supper:
Will be a bowl of chili, some fruit/veggie plate items and a chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Steak, grilled romaine salad, and some other type of veggie. It's the big three today- hazy, hot, and humid. So we'll be hunkering and hydrating.


----------



## Micheal

Today as Irish Pixie said, it will be H, H, & H..... 
Just took chicken thighs out of the oven. Boiled potatoes last night for potato salad, it's now made and in the refrigerator. So as far as I'm concerned my kitchen is closed for the rest of today.......


----------



## alida

Same here today - H,H & H. and it's just 9:30 am. I made bean salad and coleslaw, there are hard boiled eggs, cooked ham and chicken in the fridge, and a bunch of salad greens plus veggies in the fridge. That's lunch and dinner, probably for tomorrow too.


----------



## Bogey

The other day I noticed that I was down to only a couple of yellow onions, so I added them to my shopping list. Today I picked up a 5 pound bag of faux yellow onions on sale @ 49 cents per pound! 

The label said "Yellow Onions" but I was suspicious because they looked to be fresh out of the ground (not the right season for that) and they were MASSIVE globe shaped onions (6 to a 5# bag). I went ahead and bought them because they also had Vidalia Onions and they were priced @ $1.29 per pound.

Today I needed an onion, so I chopped one up and sure enough, they are NOT yellow onions, nor are they Vidalias, which are not globe shaped, but more of a flattened shape. They were a very mild tasting onion, somewhere in between a yellow and a Vidalia.

I know that most people really like Vidalias but I much prefer the stronger taste of yellows, in fact I LOVE strong onions! Oh well, I'll use them up, maybe chop some up & mix them with my watermelon chunks, a bit of black pepper and should be good to go, or could just turn out to be another one of my, WHAT was I thinking?!


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday I had to splurge - some white castle sliders followed me home (there isn't a white castle close to home and I was in an area that had a white castle close to the interstate, so....). I'm sure I'll pay for it today, lol. 

Tuesday night was a beef and onion (like a Mongolian beef) stir fry over rice.

I've been gifted with some more rhubarb (this rhubarb is from my mom's plants, the last rhubarb I was gifted was from my dad and step mom's plants  ) - so I had to pick up some strawberries last night as i see that making another strawberry rhubarb pie (or two) is in my future (later today).  My step mom mentioned she had made some strawberry rhubarb jam - if I have enough rhubarb left over after making some pies, I might try to make a small batch.

Also my dad and step mom gifted me with two plastic grocery bags, each about half full, of asparagus. My step mom is an awesome lady - she mentioned one of the bags was for my neighbor. My neighbor was excited to see me bring asparagus to him and his family for the second time in less than 3 weeks (they enjoy asparagus as much as I do, which is a good thing).


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a piece of whole wheat banana bread, and I mixed some chopped faux yellow onions to some watermelon chunks & I added some medium grind black pepper and it actually was a lot better than it sounds. I would not have done this with real yellow onions, but remember that I stated earlier that the onions were quite mild. Yeah, I know I'm weird, but a lot of my own recipes are inspired by necessity and what I have on hand.

Lunch:
I'll have the last of the Sloppy Joe, 1/2 banana and a piece of cherry pie.

Supper:
I'll definitely have a bowl of chili, even though it's going to be a hazy, hot & humid day. I'll probably also have a Gala apple and either a stalk of celery or a carrot.


----------



## Oregon1986

Tonight is surf and turf. Going to do some steak, shrimp and lobster. I can't wait!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> Steak, grilled romaine salad, and some other type of veggie. It's the big three today- hazy, hot, and humid. So we'll be hunkering and hydrating.


This changed instantly when I saw the 6 burger box (for $25!) with hand cut fries and house made pickles takeout from a local restaurant- a total pig (pulled and sausage with BBQ sauce, onions, peppers, and mushrooms) and a hand breaded (deep fried) chicken breast with cabbage slaw and buffalo wing sauce. It was totally delicious. 

Tonight is the steak, romaine, antipasto and potato salad. The weather is nicer tho.


----------



## Oregon1986

Irish Pixie said:


> This changed instantly when I saw the 6 burger box (for $25!) with hand cut fries and house made pickles takeout from a local restaurant- a total pig (pulled and sausage with BBQ sauce, onions, peppers, and mushrooms) and a hand breaded (deep fried) chicken breast with cabbage slaw and buffalo wing sauce. It was totally delicious.
> 
> Tonight is the steak, romaine, antipasto and potato salad. The weather is nicer tho.


Omg that sounds so good


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner Tuesday night was fried hot dogs with American cheese melted over them. Added homemade pickle relish and mustard to them.

Last night we smoked up some pork belly in our Pit Barrel Jr. We had potato salad and steamed broccoli. We also smoked a Costco Spiral Baked Ham. After the internal temperature got to where we wanted it we basted the ham with a Mango Habanero sauce. That will go for breakfast, dinner, snacks and the bone for beans


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a bowl of high fiber cereal and 1/2 banana.

Lunch:
I'm thinking about heating up a frozen corn dog, and also having some veggie/fruit plate items.

Supper:
I'll probably have some spaghetti sauce made with Italian sausage over some rotini pasta, garlic toast, and a tossed salad with some sort of vinaigrette.


----------



## Micheal

DD is trading me - my potato salad for the evening meal. Don't know why she can't make the salad nor what she is planning for the evening meal...... sure hope it passes the wife's wants?


----------



## Irish Pixie

I believe Mr. Pixie is making grilled chicken breasts. He's found a new marinade, lemon garlic, and is anxious to try it. 

No clue what the sides will be tho.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished up the pork belly, broccoli and most of the potato salad.


----------



## snowlady

Looks like Cabernet. A lot of it. Tangled with the father in law. I’m out.


----------



## MO_cows

Ended up cooking on no cook Friday. Well, I played grill master. I grilled steaks and chopped up some salad ingredients. DSIL made steak fries and corn on cob. With a green salad with garden lettuce, we are stuffed.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I'm going to make some French toast and enjoy it with some real maple syrup, and have 1/2 Gala apple with it.

Lunch:
I'll probably go with a peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwich on whole wheat bread, some blueberry yogurt and some veggie/fruit plate items.

Supper:
I'm planning to have some more of yesterday's spaghetti sauce over rotini pasta, garlic toast and a tossed salad with lime/herb vinaigrette.


----------



## Micheal

snowlady said:


> Looks like Cabernet. A lot of it. Tangled with the father in law. I’m out.


Ahhh, the processed grape diet.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday the DD brought up fish fries for everyone and later left with her potato salad. A win,win for all.
As for today, gosh, wish I knew..... haven't got a clue..... wonder what's on sale..... have to check the freezer..... oh well it will come to me..... I hope.


----------



## snowlady

Peanut butter and an English muffin and coffee. I’m better now.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night we started with a flour tortilla an added some sliced red onions, sliced jalapenos, sliced tomatoes, Avocado Mayo, cheese and ham that we had smoked. The last of the potato salad and steamed broccoli as sides


----------



## Evons hubby

My Yvonne put on a pot of beans, I’m hoping cornbread will also make an appearance by supper time!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Shepherd’s Pie for lunch with extra vegetables from the garden and mushrooms from the Farmers Market.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was some ham we smoked the other day, scalloped potatoes and homemade baked beans


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I'm getting ready to have a bacon/egg/Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, and 1/2 Gala apple.

Lunch:
I'm thinking of having a a heated frozen corn dog, the other 1/2 Gala apple and some cherry yogurt.

Supper:
I'll probably have some chicken nuggets and Tater Tots, both baked in the oven, some steamed broccoli florets, and a chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was dinner at a nice restaurant, first time in three months I had wonderful food that was hot, AND I didn't have to cook it myself. What a treat. 

Tonight is spiedies for supper, it's a local specialty of marinated pork, chicken, beef, or goat (we're having pork) skewered and grilled. Then simply eaten on locally made Italian bread. There are cities/towns known for adding cheese and/or mayo, but we're purists.

I'm not sure of the sides yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner for 8 tonight. DS and DDIL came over plus a couple of friends. Fired up some charcoal and cooked burgers and dogs. With full toppings for the burgers including lettuce from the garden. With a pasta salad on the side.

Tomorrow night we are having Philly steak sandwiches with green salad. We survived the garden radish glut, now we are in the lettuce glut. Can't wait for the tomato glut!


----------



## doozie

A simple bowl of rice with butter and spices for me for dinner yesterday. DH had a sandwich.

Today DH made fish tacos for himself, with a homemade special sauce with cilantro, chives, and dill from the garden.
I had a bite and it was very good.
I had a turkey burger without any bun or toppings and some broccoli. 
Maybe my appetite will return tomorrow.


----------



## snowlady

Last night we had brats and baked beans. Tonight I made beef stew.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I just finished a bowl of high fiber cereal and 1/2 banana.

Lunch:
Will probably be a French bread pizza, the other 1/2 banana, and blueberry yogurt.

Supper:
Not really sure yet, but will most likely involve some of the chicken thighs that I bought on sale yesterday. The sides will sort themselves out when the time comes, as there are lots of viable options from which to choose.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we just had smoked ham with cheese and crackers.
Tonight will be a big bowl of pinto beans and ham


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Boiled shrimp with baby potatoes. Homemade cocktail sauce, crab cakes. Strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a "I'm not really hungry" night..... Wife had PB&J on toast and I had a hot dog with relish and yellow mustard. Tonight should be better.... maybe.


----------



## Bogey

Last night for supper, I baked a few chicken thighs and had one with Sweet Baby Ray's Chipotle BBQ sauce. I also had some broccoli florets and a baked sweet potato.

Today:

Breakfast:
I had a JiffyMix Mini-Cornbread Muffin, and some blueberry yogurt.

Lunch:
I made some chicken salad with a couple of the chicken thighs from last night, and had a CS sandwich, 1/2 stalk of celery, and 1/2 Gala apple.

Supper:
I'm going to make my version of one of my camping stews from my Boy Scout days. It's a pot of chopped smoked sausage (in lieu of chopped hot dogs), baked beans (Bush's Original), a can of sweet corn, and chopped onion. 
I had a nostalgic craving for it, not sure why but I just did. Haven't had it in over 50 years and I doubt it will be as tasty as it was back then, but it'll be fine. I'll also graze on some veggie/fruit plate items to balance the meal.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops on the grill and applesauce,cauliflower if any is in the freezer, or some other veggie.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Rainy day here. . .chili, cornbread, brownies


----------



## MO_cows

Wilted lettuce salad. Potatoes, kielbasa and spring onions in the cast iron skillet. Iced tea, sweet. Going to work in the garden after dinner, gotta nurture those tomatoes and cucumbers that are coming on. Life is good!


----------



## snowlady

We had spicy chicken, kind of a stir fry, with broccoli and rice. It’s been awhile so it hit the spot. I have tortellini with Alfredo for tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we got takeout from the Bullpen Restaurant. We got the BBQ ribs, FF and cole slaw. We also had peanut butter and dark chocolate ice cream for dessert. They are slowly opening up restaurants to go onto to eat with a 25% capacity. We don't feel comfortable enough to that yet so pickup is good for us.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I made some corn fritters (real, this time) and had a couple with maple syrup, and some home fried potatoes/onions that I fried up.

Lunch:
I heated up a frozen beef/bean burrito and had that with 1/2 slab watermelon.

Supper:
Will be souvlaki (made w/chicken thighs) with tzatziki sauce, some roasted potatoes with Greek dressing/seasoning, and a Greek salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight a bowl of pinto beans and ham


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Not very hungry this morning, so I had a JiffyMix cornbread mini-muffin and 1/2 Gala apple.

Lunch:
I'm thinking about having a chicken salad sandwich and the other 1/2 Gala apple, and maybe some grazing from veggie plate.

Supper:
Not sure yet, but there are some leftovers that need to start going away, so I'll probably work on one of those.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I don't know what we're having for supper, but I do know that I won't be cooking it.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight will be cold roasted chicken and ????
The only reason I know this is that I just took the bird out of the oven...... 
Sides, ahhhh, not to late (or hot) this AM to do a pasta salad; hummmm.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, ham steak with Mac n cheese and green salad.

Tonight I am making a grocery run so will bring home something ready made.


----------



## doozie

Last night was frozen chicken kievs, (or so the package said) we like them though,rice and corn. 

Today will be ham sandwiches for lunch, dinner is the first hot dog, pickles and chips of the summer, not sure if it will on the grill or over a fire. It's going to be a hot day today.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a piece of whole wheat toast with peanut butter and honey, and 1/2 banana.

Lunch:
I'm having a Hillshire Beef Smoked Hot Sausage, and some cherry yogurt.

Supper:
I'm still working on leftovers and I need to get my fruits/veggies for the day, so I'll probably go with some combination of salad, apple, broccoli, green beans, carrots, collards, etc.


----------



## doozie

Pressure cooker baby back ribs,sauced and finished off on the grill. A side of sweet potatoes, and a side of cauliflower.

Tomorrow I'm trying out the newfangled vegetable burger, crumbled up for tacos. Got a deal on some yesterday, it just popped up on the shelves around here lately.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had garlic shrimp pasta. The pasta sauce is made with lots of garlic....7 or 8 cloves...sauteed in butter with butterflied shrimp, which are cooked until almost cooked through. The shrimp was removed and set aside, white wine is added to the garlic and reduced by half and then tempered with heavy cream and reduced again. The pasta is added to the sauce and the shrimp is added at the end. It was delicious


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was leftover garlic shrimp pasta. It was as good the 2nd time as it was the 1st time.


----------



## MO_cows

No cook friday so the troops brought in pizza.

Having some family down tomorrow so a couple of smokers will get a workout. Pork butt, ribs, chicken. Homemade tater salad and a watermelon. Will try the Waring mixer on ice cream as it was designed for instead of margaritas. With cookies, candies to churn in. And wine spritzer cocktails with frozen fruit. I probably gained 10 pounds just writing this!


----------



## Micheal

Been eating "left-overs" for the past couple of days. 
Well, I cook the meals bout 9-10pm and then eat whatever somewhere around a normal meal time the next day. Hope there is a break in this HH&H weather........ For some reason it's been bothering me more then it the past....


----------



## doozie

We didn't have the faux burger meat yesterday after all, just no interest in dinner at the end of the day. 

Tonight is homemade pizza.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The heat has been bothering me more too, Micheal.

Last night we had etouffee and a green salad. It was excellent. And there is quite a bit left over.

No idea what to make for tonight.


----------



## snowlady

We ate at a restaurant for the first time in forever. All of the local bars and restaurants have set tables outside. It was a beautiful evening. Yay for Ruebens and fries.


----------



## GTX63

The last piece of fried tomato pie from last night. If I don't eat it now, it would be devoured by wild beast as soon as they rose from their slumber. Actually, I've only had one piece and it was supposed to be for Father's Day, lol!


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night we took a flour tortilla and placed a piece of American Cheese on it, then 2 slices of the ham we smoked then finally another piece of cheese. Microwaved it until the cheese melted. Took it out and rolled it into a wrap. It was really good with the smokiness of the ham


----------



## Bogey

I'm still working on leftovers for another day or two,: chicken thighs, chicken salad, baked beans/corn/smoked sausage/onion stew, chili, chicken souvlaki, etc. I've also had an assortment of fruits/veggies the last couple of days. 
Breakfasts have been whole wheat banana bread, high fiber cereal, an apple/banana, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I went to the Farmers Market and came back with black bean and goat cheese tamales, a cherry pie, an assortment of muffins, fresh baked dinner rolls, pecan bars, fresh peach ice cream, new earrings, and Lions Mane mushroom tincture. 

No cooking today.


----------



## MO_cows

Dinner tonite will be ham. With potatoes, onion and bell pepper in the cast iron skillet and green salad.


----------



## snowlady

Daughter took us out for Fathers Day. Cuban sandwich tonight along with Skinny Spoons. That a drink with lemon and maybe cherry vodka and whatever else. Yummy! And refreshing.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a couple of home made batter pancakes, maple syrup, 1/2 Gala apple.

Lunch:
I'll have a chicken salad sandwich, a slice of cantaloupe, and the other 1/2 Gala apple.

Supper:
I'm going to make some pulled BBQ chicken by chopping up a few of the chicken thighs and mixing in some Sweet Baby Ray's Chipotle Sauce. I'll have some in a hamburger bun. I'll also have some steamed broccoli florets, and a slice of cantaloupe. 
It just doesn't get any better than in-season fully ripe cantaloupes. I'll be eating some 2 or 3 times a day for as long as they stay in season.


----------



## doozie

I made two pizzas yesterday, one managed to last until dinner tonight with a side salad from the container lettuce I've been growing.

Tomorrow will be a skillet of the extra crumbled Italian sausage we didn't use to top the pizzas, diced tomatoes,onions, zucchini and I'll throw in some mini pene pasta and shredded cheese.


----------



## MO_cows

Philly steak sandwiches tonight with watermelon left over from the weekend. Needed something quick and easy as I went to Sam's after work with DS and DDIL to get supplies for graduation party this weekend. Yikes its expensive to throw a party these days. Food, liquor and supplies were knocking on $500. I think they overdid the food but that's what freezers are for.


----------



## Micheal

Another day of 90+ temps .... 
Just finished making a potato salad and grilled some hamburgers for later today. Those hamburgers just don't taste the same re-heated in the microwave. Oh well, these HH&H days shall past according to the weather person's forecast.


----------



## snowlady

I made spicy peanut chicken last night because DH wasn’t home. I love that stuff. Leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## GTX63

My neighbor cooked up some skillet fried turnips and potatoes with howl jowl the other night.
I brought a batch in from our garden and used his recipe with bacon instead of the jowl
Garlic, onion, salt, pepper, red wine vinegar, sugar, oil, parsley.
Season to taste.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

15 bean soup.


----------



## GTX63

My son's ex girlfriend came over for lunchr once and my wife told her we were having 7 bean salad.
She thought we were all on a diet...


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was chicken tenders cooked in a mushroom cream sauce and roasted asparagus.

We have some chicken left over so tonight will be chicken tacos and homemade guacamole and salsa with chips


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Whole wheat toast with peanut butter and honey, and a slice of cantaloupe.

Lunch:
I heated up a frozen beef/bean burrito, and had that with an obligatory slice of cantaloupe. I'm seriously thinking about having a chocolate brownie as a mid-afternoon snack along with a cup of tea.

Supper:
I'm probably going to have another pulled chicken BBQ sandwich, because I enjoyed my last one so much. I'll probably heat up some Tater Tots and also have a tossed salad with home-made lime/herb vinaigrette.


----------



## MO_cows

Poached salmon tonite with beets from the garden and Mac n cheese.


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops and dressing.


----------



## Micheal

Have to go out later, will have to pass a drive-in on the way home (only because I'm going to go that way ) and for a long time coming we are going to "eat out" even if it's in our car. So the evening meal will be whatever strikes our fancy and is more importantly on their menu.....


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we made a batch of pinto beans and a batch of rice and some pasta
Today we will grill a chicken, chicken tenders and a pork steak.
All to be used as something to go with the beans and rice in some way with additional ingredients.
We're going to just eat what and when we feel like it for a few days.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I made batter for crepes (very simple recipe of egg/milk/flour/sugar), and had one with stewed apples/cheddar cheese, and one with lingonberry jam/cream cheese.

Lunch:
I'm going to have one last pulled BBQ chicken sandwich, before freezing the rest of it, and some cantaloupe.

Supper:
I haven't decided yet, but probably just something reheated from the freezer, along with cantaloupe, and a veggie of some sort or a salad, and maybe a JiffyMix Cornbread Mini-Muffin (I have several in the freezer).


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight will be fried pork chops with skillet sauteed asparagus and steamed broccoli


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> Yesterday we made a batch of pinto beans and a batch of rice and some pasta
> Today we will grill a chicken, chicken tenders and a pork steak.
> All to be used as something to go with the beans and rice in some way with additional ingredients.
> We're going to just eat what and when we feel like it for a few days.


We do that ourselves. different variations of the same meals. It actually makes it easier come dinner time.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's stop at the drive-in - I had a sausage/pepper/onion sub and the wife had 1/2 BBQ chicken, salt potatoes, and slaw... Both hit the spot....
Tonight, may be a pasta salad and burgers, but then it's early in the day....


----------



## alida

I was in a cooking slump for a while there, but now I'm back, partially because I started getting tired of nearly ready made meal "kits" from the grocery store. I liberated a blade roast from the freezer and it's thawing now, to be turned into a pot roast sometime this afternoon. Asparagus and a small amount of mashed potatos as a side.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had the last of yesterday's crepes, with lingonberry jam and cream cheese, and cantaloupe.

Lunch:
I had a corn dog, steamed broccoli florets, and cantaloupe.

Supper:
I'm making a slow cooker batch of stew, made with: cabbage, potatoes, tomatoes, onions, andouille sausage, carrots & celery, all seasoned with fresh granulated garlic, grated fresh ginger root, lots of black pepper, Italian seasoning, beef bouillon, red pepper flakes, and whatever else I decide to throw in. 
I'll have several meals of that, over the next few days, and I'll freeze the rest.


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> We do that ourselves. different variations of the same meals. It actually makes it easier come dinner time.


Yes, it is making lunch easier too!
This is something new to us, I've just recently (past few years) started to enjoy beans. They filled in for meat in lunch bean and cheese tacos today.

Dinner is pork fried rice with the leftover pork steak.


----------



## snowlady

Last night was cereal and English muffins. I mowed and DH worked late. Tonight I’m making a skillet with smoked sausage, asparagus, red peppers and potatoes.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was picked up from one of the local restaurants. We had crab cakes, french fried and cole slaw.


----------



## tlrnnp67

GTX63 said:


> The last piece of fried tomato pie from last night. If I don't eat it now, it would be devoured by wild beast as soon as they rose from their slumber. Actually, I've only had one piece and it was supposed to be for Father's Day, lol!
> View attachment 88480


Recipe, please?


----------



## doozie

Lunch is a chicken pasta salad for two.

Dinner will be tuna melts on sourdough bread again, I'll be trying a different brand of capers as an ingredient this time. 
Fries in the air fryer as a side. Spicy pickles too.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a piece of whole wheat banana bread and cantaloupe.

Lunch:
I'm planning on heating up a frozen beef/bean burrito, and having that with cantaloupe.

Supper:
I'll have some of the stew that I made yesterday, a JiffyMix Cornbread Mini-Muffin, and some instant chocolate pudding that I just made for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking ginormous grilled pork chops, and sides to be named later.


----------



## Micheal

Last night we ended up with kielbasa, kraut, and buttered pasta with stewed tomatoes.... Tonight will be a roasted turkey and something else. This is because the turkey is in the oven as I type.


----------



## Katherinepotter

Im going to cook brown lentils with boiled rice and some fried chicken with it. It's my first time with cooking lentil and im gonna follow a youtube tutorial for it. I hope it turns out great!


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was Salisbury Steak with a mushroom and onion brown gravy, mashed potatoes and steamed and buttered broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're going out for chicken wings tonight.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
A bowl of high fiber cereal & 1/2 Gala apple.

Lunch:
A bowl of the Boy Scouts beans/corn/smoked sausage/onions from a few days ago, JiffyMix Cornbread Mini-Muffin & the other 1/2 apple.

Supper:
I'll probably have some of the cabbage/potatoes/andouille/carrots/celery stew that I made a couple of days ago & cantaloupe.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight the wife had a hot turkey sandwich with mashed potatoes and B. sprouts. Me, I had turkey and the same sides; I just don't do gravy.....  Still lots of turkey left.....


----------



## alida

I had left over pot roast with green beans and mushrooms that were mixed with some toasted and seasoned panko crumbs. A bowl of fresh local strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The wings were delightful, honey sriracha, Carolina gold, and Parmesan. I had a pork belly BLT that I could eat every day for a week. 

Tonight is leftovers.


----------



## susieneddy

We had leftover Salisbury steak and mashed potatoes for dinner last night


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Whole wheat toast with peanut butter and honey, and cherry yogurt.

Lunch:
A Johnsonville Beef Hot Link, Tater Tots, and cantaloupe.

Supper:
Probably more of the cabbage stew, and maybe a chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

After 12.5 hours of work yesterday, supper was takeaway from the local chipolte restaurant. 

This morning before work I baked some blueberry lemon rolls and some cinnamon rolls in the oven (freezer, to counter for a couple hours, to oven made for a tasty breakfast).

Lunch was leftovers from what I didn't eat last night.

As for supper today - depends on what is scared up after I get done working in about 4 1/2 hours.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I need to get back to work.


----------



## GTX63

Country Ham, meaning real actual country style ham.
Fried potatoes and turnips in bacon were such a hit last week we are cooking it up again.
A rainy day canceled everything we had planned outside so we are in the kitchen this afternoon.


----------



## MO_cows

Been busy this week, not much cooking. We picked up half a beef from the processor Friday and today will be our first taste. Swiss steak with new potatoes from the garden.


----------



## doozie

We had Italian beef sandwiches last night, that means I cook a bunch of green pepper strips in the gravy and have pepper and egg sandwiches the next day (today) for breakfast.

Tonight we are finishing off the bulk cooking food items I made a while back, and whatever odds and ends from the fridge.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a bowl of high fiber cereal, and 1/2 banana.

Lunch:
I'll have a peanut butter/cherry jam sandwich on ww bread, and the other 1/2 banana.

Supper:
I'll probably heat up a frozen supreme pizza and have a slice or two with some obligatory cantaloupe.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had shrimp scampi pasta. Quick, easy and yummy!


----------



## doozie

I made a big batch of bulgur pilaf for lunch the next few days. 
I usually enjoy bulgur all by myself, but DH said it smells good so maybe he will help make it disappear.

Tonight is minute steak with gravy in the instant pot, mashed potato, and roasted or steamed cauliflower.


----------



## nodak3

lunch was purple hull peas, cornbread, baked sweet potato, and wilted lettuce salad with fresh from the garden lettuce.

dinner will be whitetail pepper steak, rice, and mixed veggies stir fried. i will have a baked apple and dh will have rhubarb sauce.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we got takeout from the Chelem Curry Club. The dinner was Butter Chicken Curry, Pilau Rice, Chick pea & Spinach Paneer and Vegetable Samosas. Served with a dollop of our own Mango Chutney and Garlic Naan Bread.


----------



## Micheal

Finished off the last of the turkey last night, in the form of stuffed shells.
Lunch was egg salad sandwiches and tonight Spanish Rice... I hope?


----------



## doozie

Dinner is chicken, rice and carrot coins.

I'll be making some hard boiled eggs today for egg salad and just on their own.
I also like creamed eggs on toast or English muffins, so that may be breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## MO_cows

Last night, soft tacos. The beef, lettuce and tomatoes were homegrown.

Tonight, our first garden zucchini, sautéed with bell pepper and onion, tossed with pasta, ground beef, diced tomatoes. Not sure what to call it. One dish wonder #98?


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
Bacon/Egg/Pepper-Jack Cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, home fried potatoes/onions.

Lunch:
Chicken salad sandwich, cantaloupe/blueberries (a friend invited me to pick a couple of gallons of blueberries from his bb bushes).

Supper:
I'll have another slice or two of the supreme pizza that I fixed the other night, and more cantaloupe/blueberries.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on the grill, sides of something, I just don't know what yet.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a bowl of high fiber cereal with a handful of the blueberries I picked yesterday thrown in.

Lunch:
I made a peanut butter/blueberry sandwich on ww bread. I spread the pb rather thick, then tossed on a layer of bb's, then the other piece of bread. I'll repeat often, as long as I have fresh or frozen bb's.

Supper:
I'm not sure yet, but it'll probably be something reheated from the freezer, along with obligatory cantaloupe/blueberries & possibly some veggie plate items.


----------



## MO_cows

Breaded butterfly shrimp with homemade cocktail sauce. Cucumber tomato salad with our first garden cucumber and tomatoes. Steamed new potatoes, also from the garden.


----------



## susieneddy

We had to go to Merida today to do some errands and shopping. We stopped at Sam's Club and ended up with a rotisserie chicken. That is dinner for tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Start of a lot more HH&H days coming up......
Had tuna salad sandwiches for lunch.
I'm thinking stuffed peppers for the evening meal. In turn am also thinking of what else to make seeing I'll have the oven going.....and with the weather forecast; hummmm.😊


----------



## doozie

Brats on the grill, leftover baked beans for DH.
I had a craving for canned spinach.
I don't even bother to heat it up, just straight from the can. I'll finish the rest of the can tonight.
Tater tots in the air fryer too.

Tomorrow is a chicken stir fry, with a few pea pods, green onions, and cabbage leaves cut into strips from the garden on fried ramen noodles.


----------



## painterswife

Last night it was fish Tacos. I had leftover breaded fried fish in the fridge and I just popped them in the air fryer for a few minutes. They were perfect on tortillas with coleslaw, red onions and assorted other veggies.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
A bowl of high fiber cereal with a handful of blueberries tossed in.

Lunch:
I had some veggie/fruit plate items: celery & carrot sticks, cantaloupe, apple, blueberries, banana, etc.

Supper:
I'm going to fix the American (fried/baked) version of Bang Bang Chicken, and a tossed salad with lime/herb vinaigrette. I'll bake the breaded chicken pieces, because 28 grams of fat per serving for the fried version, is NOT what I need! SIGH! :-(


----------



## MO_cows

A homegrown meal in the slow cooker today. Chuck roast, potatoes and onions.


----------



## damoc

One of my homestead recipee's


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner/late lunch was more of the rotisserie chicken and a Caesar salad. That chicken from Sam's Club was huge. We will get 3 meals for that bird.


----------



## Micheal

Last night while making the stuffed peppers, I thought of making some ham&cheese turnovers. Both turned out great.....
The wife decided that the turnovers would be better last night so it's stuffed peppers for tonight...😊


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I kept things simple and just heated up some leftovers and snacked on fruits & veggies. I also made a blueberry cobbler (mostly blueberries, no added sugar, with a light topping) and I believe that I'll have some for today's breakfast.

Lunch:
Cantaloupe, blueberries, celery & carrot sticks, and a cornbread Mini-Muffin will do fine.

Supper:
I'm going to fire up the grill and grill a few things (hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken thighs, and a few veggies: potatoes, onions, asparagus & yellow squash). I'll eat a bit & save the rest so that I can heat them up in the mw for quick meals without having to use stove/oven for a few days.


----------



## MO_cows

The Independence Day gathering is almost always at our house. Because we have open ground and no neighbors, it is a good place to shoot off fireworks. So I think we will have around 25 for dinner. Brined chicken quarters, brisket, ribs, burgers and dogs off the grill and smoker. Potato salad, cucumber tomato salad, fruit medley, baked beans for sides. A couple of desserts. Wine cocktails with frozen fruit, sweet tea, water and beer.


----------



## GTX63

Last night we did a whole chicken purchased from the coop behind the house. Slathered in butter, parsley, garlic, pepper, red wine, thyme, olive oil and sea salt.
Threw together some garlic mashed potatoes and honey cornbread.
All pillows were used to their full measures last night.


----------



## alida

It's too hot and humid to cook in my opinion, so I went to a local shop that specializes in portuguese bbq'd chicken and bought one. That's for dinner plus salad, and probably the same for dinner tomorrow. Lots of local strawberries and cherries to eat this weekend too.


----------



## doozie

Turkey burgers on the grill slathered with BBQ sauce and topped with provolone.
Red potatoes, onions and green pepper grilled in foil with herbs and spices.
Broccoli from the freezer.

Tomorrow is a small pork roast I hope to stretch into 2 meals, and I might cook it outdoors in a tiny Dutch oven with roasted potatoes and a side of cornbread in another Dutch oven.


----------



## susieneddy

The last two nights dinner has been a White Bean and Chicken Chili. One night we had a side salad and the next night tortilla chips.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot and humid, I'm putting a Tuscan seasoned pork loin in the sous vide and then sear it on the grill. The sides will be microwaved.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I made blueberry fritters (turned out really well, IMO) with maple syrup, and also some cantaloupe.

Lunch:
I had more from the fruit/veggie plate: cantaloupe, blueberries, couple of apple slices, some celery/carrot sticks, and some slices of yellow squash/tomatoes/cucumber. I love the fresh produce options of summer.

Supper:
I'll heat up some leftovers from yesterday's grilling, and prob add a tossed salad with a light vinaigrette of some sort.


----------



## snowlady

My sister and her family were here last night. Burgers, dogs, potato salad, chips, fruit salad, veggie tray, chocolate chip bars. Happy 4th. Tonight is my favorite frozen pizza. DH is gone so we’re both happy with that.


----------



## GTX63

Tonight was going to be taco night but I was pushing and burning brush a little too much today and got dehydrated, so I am on couch r&r. Wife is in the greenhouse repotting plants until dark, so the two college boys are on their own tonight.


----------



## MO_cows

Killed off some leftovers. Cooked hot dogs on the cast iron grill inside, finished off potato salad and worked on fruit salad.


----------



## Bogey

Breakfast:
I had a bacon/egg/pepper jack cheese sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, and some cantaloupe/blueberries.

Lunch:
I just finished a peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwich on ww bread, and some blueberry cobbler (made with fresh bb's & no added sugar and a light topping).

Supper:
I'm thinking about having some leftover Bang Bang Chicken that I made a few days ago, and some of the grilled veggies from the other day.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had grilled burgers, corn on the cob, and homemade potato salad. 

For the 4th we had a busy day, but still fit in making sloppy joes and salad.

Friday evening I made beef bulgogi with some rice. 

For tonight - it is hard to say, as I don't have a clear item in mind. Will have to see what gets whipped up (there is some more corn on the cob left, so that needs to fit into the plans somewhere).


----------



## MO_cows

We harvested the first cabbage out of the garden last night and DSIL is cooking corned beef and cabbage for us today. She had the corned beef bought and standing by, she loves it. I am not crazy about it but when someone cooks you dinner you don't complain.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a blast from the past...salmon croquettes with creamed peas and steamed broccoli. I had never had creamed peas before I liked them with the salmon.

The peas here are so different from the peas we had in the state's. Back there I didn't like canned peas because they are mushy. Here the peas are firm and quite good!


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot. I put a beef roast and a half jar of pepperoncini and juice in the crock pot this morning. It smells delicious.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I fixed stuffed bell peppers in the Instant Pot. That was amazingly easy and delicious.


----------



## snowlady

BLT’s. Yum! Hit the spot.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala over some type of pasta and a bit of cauliflower on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Cheater paella with extra seafood, and a side salad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cucumber salad, potato salad, and something. Dunno yet.


----------



## MO_cows

Got a perfect zucchinni from the garden, itching to fry it. I think I will make Italian steak, let the breading do double duty. With cherry tomato/mozzarella salad.


----------



## doozie

Home made gyro meat for gyros. The Recipe is a bit involved, so I'm hoping it will be worth the work. We have fresh cukes and dill from the garden for the sauce, but I'm drawing the line at making the pita bread and picked some up the last time I was out.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Hamburgers on brioche buns, the first of the local sweet corn, and tots.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had ribs with FF and cole slaw from the Bullpen Restaurant . Delicious as always! Now we am stuffed! 

Tonight we had hamburgers with Swiss cheese, mushrooms, peppers and unions. No bun was hurt in this meal. FF cooked up in the Ninja Foodi.


----------



## MO_cows

Tonight it was philly steak sandwiches and watermelon.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having huluski with kielbasa tonight. There's a heat advisory, but I'll use the stove for it's deliciousness.


----------



## painterswife

Last night we had Italian meatballs ( cooked in the air fryer of course) with a big loaded salad. Hubby took out chicken for tonight but I have yet to decide how to cook it.


----------



## doozie

Mahi-mahi on the grill, maybe as sandwiches on rolls I need to use up, steamed pea pods, and a single serve frozen Mac and cheese on the side for DH.


----------



## MO_cows

Starting to get tomatoes from the garden. So tonight we had BLTs and watermelon.


----------



## Bogey

I've been working on leftovers the last couple of days. Tonight I'll make some Thai Basil Chicken and have that with some brown rice, and also have some veggie plate items with ginger dressing as a dipping sauce.

Yesterday I made a peach/blueberry cobbler with no added sugar, and a light topping. It turned out rather nice and I'll probably have some later today, maybe for lunch (it's not rich at all, more of a "fruit" serving than a dessert).


----------



## doozie

We were going to split a Cornish hen tonight on a bed of fancy rice, but it's still very frozen and won't be thawed until tomorrow.

It's OK, we are going out today, I will look for something, and it's time to pick up fresh veggies. Maybe a nice stir fry tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Undecided. I had thought about steak, marinated mini peppers, and asparagus on the grill, but then saw an email for free delivery from delivery.com. Now I'm craving sushi and bao.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday was my "unhealthy day" lol. Last night for supper was a french dip sandwich with some fries from a restaurant. Lunch was Chicago style pizza, and breakfast was multigrain pancakes with sausage and copious amounts of coffee. 

Today will be a healthier selection. Breakfast is raisin bran (with cranberries). I saw it on the store shelf last time I was at the store, so figured why not try it. It is pretty tasty. 

The plan for lunch is to have a salad with a vinaigrette dressing, and supper will be something made with ground beef that i have in the fridge, and some sort of vegetables on the side.

As a side note, I finally got my first couple of ripe tomatoes from the garden (yellow cherry tomatoes). There are a lot of green tomatoes on the various plants - so hopefully that will be a sign of a good tomato harvest this year. The first small handful of green beans was picked, and I keep hoping to see more come from the garden.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had the Costco Lasagna and a salad with some red wine .


----------



## alida

green Thai curry chicken, from a kit. This kit includes eggplant and mushrooms as the vegetables, which is different from what I'm used too. I'm serving it with rice noodles instead of rice. The recipe will make enough for leftovers for another meal, possibly two.


----------



## painterswife

Hubby is making hamburgers and homemade fries(in the air fryer of course). I love my hamburger with red pepper relish. So good.


----------



## MO_cows

No cook friday so we got takeout from local store. Cheeseburger, cheeseburger, double cheeseburger, chili dog.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We went with grilled rib eyes, asparagus, and romaine last night. 

Tonight is a special treat for Mr. Pixie- fresh linguine, his favorite red sauce, meatballs, hot Italian sausage, and fresh Italian bread.


----------



## alida

I was at my local farmers market at 7am today and found some wonderful local strawberries and cherries and very early corn, in addition to the regular produce I was on the look out for. It's still hot and humid, and raining right now too, so I'll do nothing more than reheat some of last nights Thai chicken at some point during the day and for the rest, just cut up fruit/veg and cheese probably and nibble on that throughout the day. Late June - Oct are the optimum growing season around here and I want to enjoy as much of the local produce as I can


----------



## MO_cows

Got some steaks thawing for the grill. We will browse the garden for sides. Cabbage, corn, green beans all possible. And tomatoes, every meal this time of year has a side of tomatoes. It's the law!


----------



## susieneddy

For dinner last night we planned to have the Sausage Lady's Italian sausage and pasta. So I got the sausage from the freezer and put it in cold water to defrost. Once it was defrosted she started making the pasta sauce. And then that is when she smelled the smokiness and noticed the color of the sausage and then she knew. It wasn't Italian Sausage that I got out but rather Andouille! So quick change of plans.

Dinner ended up being Andouille Sausage with shrimp, rice and black beans in crushed tomatoes and vegetarian stock as a base. I added a couple of jalapenos, green peppers, onions and garlic and chili powder and cumin for seasoning. It was really yummy and enough for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## doc-

MO_cows said:


> Got some steaks thawing for the grill. We will browse the garden for sides. Cabbage, corn, green beans all possible. And tomatoes, every meal this time of year has a side of tomatoes. It's the law!


We're a little farther north here. August is Tomato Month. A typical meal then consists of a tomato salad, then tomato soup followed by spaghetti with tomato sauce and then a tomato sandwich, all washed down with a glass of tomato juice. I can't wait (I'll feel that way for about 10 days into the month.)

Meanwhile, today I just had desert: homemade, hi fat ice cream topped with newly made strawberry preserves and fresh, wild blackberries...Gotta go now. Time for seconds.


----------



## snowlady

We had a very small family gathering outdoors at our house today. I made Italian beef, lemon meringue pie, peanut butter cookies with peanut M & M s in them. The rest was pot luck and pretty good for the small bunch we had.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie requested my pesto pizza, so I am making two for supper.


----------



## snowlady

I always think I should like pesto but I just don’t. It looks good and smells good. I like the stuff that’s in it but just can’t eat it. Weird! I’m also one of those that thinks cilantro tastes like soap.


----------



## Irish Pixie

snowlady said:


> I always think I should like pesto but I just don’t. It looks good and smells good. I like the stuff that’s in it but just can’t eat it. Weird! I’m also one of those that thinks cilantro tastes like soap.


It could be the pine nuts, I've read that some people have reactions to them. I can eat limited amounts of cilantro, our oldest daughter loves it, and Mr. Pixie loathes it. I've read that an aversion to cilantro means you're mildly allergic to it. I don't know how true that is tho.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I heated up a frozen Stouffer's Meat Lovers Lasagna. I also made garlic toast and a tossed salad with an Italian spices vinaigrette. I'll probably have that again tonight, although I might have to add a serving of cantaloupe/blueberries.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm still thinking about supper. I found an Andrew Zimmern shrimp, spinach, and tomato recipe that looks good, or I found fresh seasoned lamb leg steaks at the butcher shop Saturday. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## doozie

Last night I made diced sweet potatoes we finally tried some pre packaged meatless meatballs in the air fryer, they all browned up nicely. I made Swedish meatball sauce and noodles for the meatballs, they had a very dense consistancey, but they weren't bad at all.

Tonight is Chicken tenders in a frypan, and leftover rice and sweet potatoes on the side. Maybe sliced avocado or something green too.


----------



## GTX63

Had a son turn 21.
He wanted a Japanese meal so we took him into the next town for take out.
We made Peach and Lavender Sconces and a little homemade ice cream for the night cap.
It was simple and he enjoyed the day.


----------



## Bogey

I'm thawing some frozen pulled pork that I smoked on my smoker for New Years Day. I'll have a pulled pork sandwich, some baked Tater Tots, and a tossed salad with a few strawberries and blueberries tossed in, topped with a raspberry vinaigrette (don't remember the brand, but it's store bought).


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm trying a new recipe, creamy Tuscan shrimp over penne pasta for supper. I'm tweaking it, it doesn't need 2 TB of butter and a cup of heavy cream. I'll cut the butter in half and use half and half instead. I hope it's a keeper.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops with a caper sauce, steamed broccoli, Hawaiian rolls.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we got salads from the Bullpen. The owner is struggling to keep the place open. They can have dine in and she is very thorough about having everything in place so she only has a few tables. We won't go in to eat but we order from her one a week. 

Tonight thawing out some pinto beans and ham. We will cook up some cornbread to go along with it.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I made my version of 5-bean casserole in the slow cooker. I added an extra can of Bush's Original Baked Beans & an extra can of Lima Beans, only 1/3 cup light brown sugar (instead of a 1.5 cups), 3/4 cup white vinegar (instead of 1/2 cup), and a couple handfuls of smoked pulled pork (instead of 1/2 pound bacon). 

I also added a couple heaping tablespoons of both minced garlic and fresh minced ginger. I added the chopped onions near the end, so that they didn't get mushy or dissolve.

That is one of my longtime favorites and it brings back fond memories of family picnics and holiday gatherings. My aunt would always make/bring this, although she always baked hers (with bacon on top) in a large casserole dish. and there were rarely any leftovers.

Today's meals will sort themselves out, perhaps more of the casserole, and some veggie/fruit platter meals/snacking (great for the hot/humid days of mid-summer).


----------



## doozie

Taco "meat" using plant based product for loaded tacos tonight.
Pinto beans with beef broth and onions going into the pressure cooker soon.
Corn bread in the pressure cooker before dinner, the last recipe I tried made a very moist cake, I hope to find the same recipe again.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The creamy Tuscan shrimp didn't work out for last night. I found two bags of frozen chicken Marsala from Aldi in the freezer, and it was very good. I added a nice green salad.

The Tuscan shrimp is back on for tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we did have the pinto beans and ham but no cornbread. We were out of eggs but I forgot about hot water cornbread. Oh well things happen. Today we had a late lunch which was fish tacos with rice and beans so we will snack on guacamole and chips. How quickly things changed from yesterday. We are in a stay at home order with a curfew and an alcohol ban now. The alcohol ban will last about a month per the Governor. The Yucatan is in orange with it supposedly going to red. We are stocked up with food so we are okay for now.


----------



## alida

I'm picking up appetizer "sampler" from a middle eastern restaurant near me. It comes with six cold salads and dips, plus fresh made pita.Also six marinated lamb kebabs that I can cook myself. We're at the beginning of what I perceive to be a heat wave - anything over 28C /85F - with humidity for that extra toasty feeling - and I don't wish to cook much of anything. I could get the kebabs already cooked, but reheating them can be tricky. I can live with sticking them under the broiler of my toaster oven for a few minutes. These will be for hot meals over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Bogey

I enjoyed yesterday's veggie/fruit platter meals/snacking so much, that I plan to repeat it many times over the remaining months of summer, as well as early fall.

I have also recently added a watermelon and fresh peaches to the mix. I love this time of year, when fresh produce is available from my garden & the farmers' markets.

Today I will grill some smoked sausages and burgers because it just seems "proper."
I'm also making a potato salad to enjoy for a few days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The Tuscan shrimp is easy and good, it's a keeper. 

Tonight we're having grilled marinated chicken. Mr. Pixie has been experimenting with marinades, and they all have been excellent. A nice salad, and I'll saute some fresh green beans.


----------



## doozie

The faux meat tacos were good, and I also made sloppy joes with some of the stuff. We really couldn't tell it wasn't beef, but the "meat' didn't really brown or change much color in the frypan, the sauces covered it. We will have filling Lunches for a few days with the leftovers. Good to know there is another"meat" option available that we both like.

Tonight is BLTs, tatertots, green beans from the garden, and maybe grilled pineapple.
I make the bacon on a cast iron griddle on the grill, I can make room for the Pineapple.

Tomorrow is Salmon on the grill with maple syrup glaze and a touch of BBQ sauce, broccoli, couscous, and the grilled pineapple for sure!


----------



## 101pigs

doozie said:


> The faux meat tacos were good, and I also made sloppy joes with some of the stuff. We really couldn't tell it wasn't beef, but the "meat' didn't really brown or change much color in the frypan, the sauces covered it. We will have filling Lunches for a few days with the leftovers. Good to know there is another"meat" option available that we both like.
> 
> Tonight is BLTs, tatertots, green beans from the garden, and maybe grilled pineapple.
> I make the bacon on a cast iron griddle on the grill, I can make room for the Pineapple.
> 
> Tomorrow is Salmon on the grill with maple syrup glaze and a touch of BBQ sauce, broccoli, couscous, and the grilled pineapple for sure!


Fresh baked Salmon, fries, fresh Beets, homemade French bread canned pears, and Cranberry juice,. Pork roast for tonight with butter beams. Cherry pie. Light morning meal. Sweet Roll and Orange juice. Night snacks start at 8pm.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The marinated chicken was so good, I think we're having it again tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had ribeye steak, Idaho baked potato and steamed broccoli. There is nothing like a baked Idaho potato with butter and sour cream!
The steak was big enough that we split it. So we will have the other on for dinner tonight


----------



## Bogey

I'm having a bowl of chili tonight, along with some watermelon, blueberries and a couple slices of a really ripe & juicy peach. 
The weather's a bit hot for chili, but I took a couple of containers out of the freezer because they were in the way of some other items that I wanted to freeze.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a southwestern chicken salad with spicy beans tonight.


----------



## doozie

It is supposed to be extra hot here today, no cooking inside or on the grill for me, so it's any and all leftovers and maybe a salad for lunch.


----------



## Bogey

I had a cold burger sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise, sort of like a meat loaf sandwich but with one of the burgers I grilled the other day. I also had watermelon, and peaches/blueberries. 
That's my major meal for the day and I will just have fruit and cold veggies for supper later this evening, for a hot summer's evening treat.

The sandwich suited me just fine, as this time of the year, I much prefer cold foods rather than heated foods. I even prefer most leftovers cold, even casseroles, pizza, spaghetti, etc.


----------



## susieneddy

We were suppose to have leftover steak for dinner Friday night but that became Friday morning breakfast. Steak and eggs.
Dinner Friday night was Hoisin Beef noodles and it was really good. It was her first time making it so I wasn't sure how it would taste. Just enough left over for Saturday lunch.

Saturday night we had beef enchiladas. I browned stew meat till it had a nice crust on it and cooked it with jalapeno peppers, XcatiK peppers, onion, garlic, chili powder, cumin and vegetable stock. The tortillas were heated over the gas burner and then dredged in the enchilada sauce before filling them with the meat and cheese. Then a mixture of the enchilada sauce and the meat sauce poured over the enchiladas, topped with more cheese and baked for about 40 minutes. We had a cucumber, onion and tomato salad with Cabernet Sauvignon Vinaigrette.


----------



## doozie

Sliced Cucumbers and a creamy Parmesan sauce so far today, very refreshing.

Italian beef sandwiches, green beans, and red potatoes in some form for dinner.

Tomorrow I want to try and make a BBQ sauce based bacon, green onion and chicken pizza on the grill for dinner.


----------



## Bogey

Today I'll have a peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwich, and then just work through some leftovers. I've got all sorts of remnants from past meals in the fridge/freezer. 
I'll also have a slab of watermelon, as well as various other fruit/veggie platter items.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking of cooking citrus pork chops in the sous vide, and seared on the grill. A variety of squashes sauteed in olive oil and seasoning, and a green salad.


----------



## susieneddy

We both like to play Microsoft Solitaire. Today while I was playing he went to the casita to put up some ice trays. He walked into the room dragging a cooler and I heard him say F*ck, f*ck, f*ck! I said, "what's wrong?" and he said the freezer door on the refrigerator wasn't closed all of the way and everything in the freezer defrosted. That's when I started saying F*ck, F*ck, F*ck!

We had just received a meat deliver on Thursday and put it all in that freezer! So......we had 2 kilos of defrosted shrimp, 2 ribeye steaks, and 4 packages of 80/20 ground beef that had defrosted! Luckily everything was still cold and there was still a little bit of ice in the shrimp.

SO.....

Tonight's dinner was grilled ribeye steak and grilled shrimp with a salad made with Bibb lettuce, onion and cherry tomatoes. Tomorrow I will be cooking up the rest of the shrimp for shrimp salad and probably grilling a couple more skewers. I will be making meat loafs and Salisbury steaks out of the ground beef , cook them and those will go back in the freezer.


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> We both like to play Microsoft Solitaire. Today while I was playing he went to the casita to put up some ice trays. He walked into the room dragging a cooler and I heard him say F*ck, f*ck, f*ck! I said, "what's wrong?" and he said the freezer door on the refrigerator wasn't closed all of the way and everything in the freezer defrosted. That's when I started saying F*ck, F*ck, F*ck!
> 
> We had just received a meat deliver on Thursday and put it all in that freezer! So......we had 2 kilos of defrosted shrimp, 2 ribeye steaks, and 4 packages of 80/20 ground beef that had defrosted! Luckily everything was still cold and there was still a little bit of ice in the shrimp.
> 
> SO.....
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner was grilled ribeye steak and grilled shrimp with a salad made with Bibb lettuce, onion and cherry tomatoes. Tomorrow I will be cooking up the rest of the shrimp for shrimp salad and probably grilling a couple more skewers. I will be making meat loafs and Salisbury steaks out of the ground beef , cook them and those will go back in the freezer.


I like that you were able to salvage everything!

We had something similar happen once, but we were away for days and nothing was saved. We still don't know how the freezer door was left ajar. What a mess.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> I like that you were able to salvage everything!
> 
> We had something similar happen once, but we were away for days and nothing was saved. We still don't know how the freezer door was left ajar. What a mess.


Yeah we did get lucky that it was just the next day. 
We cooked up all of the shrimp, steaks and hamburger. So the freezer has the hamburger in it. 
We gave a half of a container of Shrimp salad to a neighbor and we will snack on the boiled shrimp today. Plus we had ordered Chinese food a few days earlier and it came that night. So we will have that tonight for dinner.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Salmon & salad tonight.


----------



## snowlady

Spent the last 4 days at the lake with two friends from high school. You do not want to know what we ate. Mostly breakfast and snacks.


----------



## tlrnnp67

BLT on toasted bread with mustard, no mayo. I hadn't had one in years, and boy did it hit the spot!

Thinking about Filipino adobo chicken in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bogey

Last night I heated up a Stouffer's Meat Lovers Lasagna and made garlic toast and a tossed salad. There's enough left over for a couple more meals. I'm also still trying to use up some leftovers from the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was eggplant parm that a neighbor sent over. It was delicious. I just added a green salad.

Tonight I'm thinking egg roll in a bowl with hot pork sausage.


----------



## doozie

We went out today and made it home before lunch, I picked up some beef patties, so we made bacon cheeseburgers on the grill. 

Dinner is something very easy.
I have leftover white rice and DH likes Campbells Chunky soup any flavor, he will pour half a can of creamy whatever soup over the rice. Add a roll and a veg, dinner is served for him.
I'm probably having a salad and a cucumber "sandwich" on a mini bagel.


----------



## alida

I planned to go out and do some grocery shopping after work today, but it's pouring rain out now so I won't. Instead I'm throwing a frozen pizza into the oven, doctored up with more green peppers and mushrooms. Plain greek yogurt with fresh strawberries for dessert later in the evening.


----------



## Bogey

I'm making a huge batch of my version of 5-bean casserole in the slow cooker. To fill up the SC, I add an extra can of Bush's Original Baked Beans, and an extra can or two of some other beans. I increase the amount of vinegar & greatly reduce the amount of brown sugar, and I add a lot of minced garlic and minced fresh ginger. I also add a couple handfuls of pulled-smoked pork. 

Along with a slab of watermelon, or some other fruit/veggie/salad, it makes a well balanced complete meal.


----------



## snowlady

Bogey, your beans sound so good. 
Last night I made sausage, eggs and cheese on English muffins. On our way home from the lake, we stopped at the fruit store so I have peaches and plums from there (plus popcorn and sugar free jelly for DH and Ski soda for my son). I wish we had a store like that here.


----------



## doozie

This afternoon we will have bacon cheeseburgers again, we have two strips of bacon left to use. 
Dinner might be a plain chicken breast for DH and a highly seasoned drumstick for me on the grill, baked potato and some cauliflower.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making huge chef salads for supper.


----------



## Bogey

Snowlady,
Thanks for your reply.
Sausage/egg/cheese English muffins are one of my favorite things for any meal, and I should make them more often.

There are many recipes for 5-bean casseroles, and most of them are fairly similar. I start out with my aunt's recipe and then I alter it to suit my tastes.
Her recipe called for 1.5 cups of brown sugar, which is a ridiculous amount, so I reduced it to 1/3 cup. I added the extra vinegar because I had added a couple extra cans of beans.

She also added 1/2 pound of uncooked bacon to the top, I added the pulled pork (mixed in) instead. I also switched minced garlic in place of garlic salt because the canned beans are LOADED with salt. I added the minced ginger because I love it in almost everything. I added a large chopped yellow onion near the end, so that it didn't get mushy or dissolve.

She then baked hers in a large casserole dish (uncovered) for 2.5 hours @ 300* F, while I chose several hours in the slow cooker because it would be complete misery to run my oven for that long during this mid-summer heat.

I love almost all beans dishes, but the 5-bean casserole is my favorite. I'll eat it for a couple of meals and then freeze the rest for several later easy meals. I use the same strategy for most things, I make a HUGE batch and then freeze several portions for later.


----------



## doozie

A seasoned pork roast into the instant pot for pulled pork sandwiches tonight.

I made some chicken broth yesterday and I'm thinking of a Minestrone type soup. We have cherry tomatoes, green beans and a summer squash I want to use in it.


----------



## susieneddy

I am behind as usual. We bought some Red Snapper from our fish guy the other day. We paid $ 8.89 for 2.2 lbs of the red snapper. We added some french fries and had enough for 4 meals. 

We will use up some of the hamburgers that we had to cook and refreeze tonight along with some Red Mustard Greens. I hadn't seen that type before but I know they will be good.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having takeout with the grands tonight. We haven't decided what it will be tho.


----------



## snowlady

The beans I make have brown sugar and molasses, onion, bacon, hamburger, mustard, bbq sauce and a bunch of beans.


----------



## Bogey

Snowlady,
Those beans sound really good, too. What kind of beans do you use, baked beans, other kinds of canned beans, dried beans, etc?

Today I'm going to bake a frozen Supreme pizza. I hate using the oven this time of year but I've been wanting pizza for a couple of days, and I have no desire to order delivery/take-out when I have a couple of pizzas in the freezer.


----------



## doozie

We had a complete change of plans for dinner last night, so the Minestrone soup plan is on for today, and that's all I know for sure.


----------



## snowlady

It’s 2 cans of pork n beans, a can of rinsed dark red kidney beans and a can of rinsed butter beans. FYI, look into a a Pizza-pizazz. Counter top pizza cooker, it turns and cooks top and bottom in a short amount of time (no pre-heating). My son learned to cook all kinds of stuff on it in college. We just use it for pizza.


----------



## Bogey

Snowlady,
Thanks for your reply regarding the bean varieties, and for the Pizza-pizazz info. I'll definitely research it, although I'm very hesitant to acquire another appliance that would require storing or using counter space. However, It does sound interesting.


----------



## susieneddy

last night for dinner we had Salisbury Steak with American Cheese melted over it and FF 

tonight we had Salisbury Steak with a brown mushroom and onion gravy, asparagus, red mustard greens and mashed potatoes.


----------



## doozie

Last night we learned plain Greek yogurt is a great stand in for sour cream on baked potatoes. I've always heard that it could be used as a substitute but never tried it.

I'm doing the pre seasoned pork roast in the pressure cooker shortly and we will have pulled pork on pita bread tonight.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having a cookout with the grands today, it's going to be a hot and humid day, so the pool and porch will be perfect. 

Hot dogs, hamburgers, spiedies, macaroni, potato, and green salads, and a fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## alida

It's hot and humid here today so I grilled some vegetables in the oven early today (8am early), eggplant,peppers,tomatos and red onion, with olive oil, oregano and pepper, that'll stay good for a few days. With that I'll have leftover cold chicken.


----------



## random

Ham and potato casserole today. Keeping it simple.


----------



## snowlady

Roast beef, sweet corn, mashed potatoes. I shelled out big bucks for a roast yesterday.  I hope it’s good. We usually have our own beef but are out of roasts.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we ordered dinner from Siqueff Restaurant in Merida. They delivered to the beach and it was delicious! Eddy had Alambre de carnero (skewers of lamb) and I had Alambre de Res (skewers of beef). We also ordered some tabule. Big portions! Enough left for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I found a Mexican spice rubbed flank steak at the butcher shop the other day, so I'm going to cook it in the sous vide (it says 45 minutes), and sear it the grill. I'll cut it into strips and use it in a southwestern salad.


----------



## Bogey

Today I had a peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich for brunch.

For supper I'll have a piece or two of the supreme pizza that I baked the other day. I'll also have some fruit/veggie platter items. 
I might even have a chocolate brownie for desert (or not), it just depends on my mood at the time.


----------



## doozie

We are having Salisbury steaks that are in the crock pot now, I'll have one leftover for DH lunch tomorrow too. Last of the soup and some mashed potatoes on the side.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Baked potato topped with thick bean soup and chopped onions


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a tomato, feta, shrimp dish and put it over cauliflower rice, and a nice side salad.


----------



## doozie

We ended up having Burgers for lunch, and DH will have last nights dinner leftovers for dinner.

I picked up sweet corn from the roadside stand today and I'm having an ear or two for dinner and a salad with what are turning out to be some super sweet cherry tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm thinking takeout, but we haven't determined what type yet.


----------



## doozie

Today we are having shaved steak sandwiches with sliced tomatoes.

I'm going to make a small batch of corn relish that keeps in the fridge for a few days I guess. I Never made it before and one of the ingredients is tumeric, which I know nothing about, but happen to have in my spice stash.


----------



## random

New Mexico style enchiladas, the way my grandma used to make.

For those who don't know what this is: in New Mexico, they make enchiladas flat, and stack them. So you layer a tortilla with sauce and cheese, then another one, as many layers as you want. Additional toppings can go on top (I do tomatoes and onions), and it's topped with a fried egg.

I order chile a few times per year from Santa Fe - Always Hatch chile for this, nothing else tastes quite the same. There's something about the soil I guess. 










(Image from Enchiladas – New Mexico Style | Cocina California )


----------



## Chew

random said:


> New Mexico style enchiladas, the way my grandma used to make.
> 
> For those who don't know what this is: in New Mexico, they make enchiladas flat, and stack them. So you layer a tortilla with sauce and cheese, then another one, as many layers as you want. Additional toppings can go on top (I do tomatoes and onions), and it's topped with a fried egg.
> 
> I order chile a few times per year from Santa Fe - Always Hatch chile for this, nothing else tastes quite the same. There's something about the soil I guess.
> 
> View attachment 89819
> 
> 
> (Image from Enchiladas – New Mexico Style | Cocina California )


Thanks for sharing. How do you preserve your hatch Chilis ? I brought back a big sack from New Mexico on an elk hunting trip a few years ago and they started going bad really quick.


----------



## Chew

Shrimp creole. Quick and easy with a jar of pre-made sauce from the local H-E-B grocery store and about a pound and a half of frozen shrimp.


----------



## random

Chew said:


> Thanks for sharing. How do you preserve your hatch Chilis ? I brought back a big sack from New Mexico on an elk hunting trip a few years ago and they started going bad really quick.


I order dried powder mostly. You can also get dried whole chiles; That's the most common way to preserve them. If you have a large bunch of fresh chiles, you can also freeze them. They don't roast as well if you do that, but they're otherwise good for quite a long time that way.


----------



## Chew

Thanks for the info


----------



## Bogey

I have been having a lot of fruit/veggie platter meals lately.
For today’s supper, I thawed a large amount of smoked pulled pork, so I’m having a fairly large portion of it with Sweet Baby Ray’s Honey-Chipotle Sauce over a slice of toasted Italian bread. I’ll also heat up some Tater Tots and have some cantaloupe/blueberries to balance out the meal.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we smoked some salmon and had steamed broccoli served with melted butter

Tonight we had a cold salmon salad


----------



## doozie

A small Pot roast tonight, not sure if it will be cooked outside in a Dutch oven, or popped into the instant pot yet.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think we're grilling tuna steaks. I found a recipe for baked zucchini spears that sounds good, and a big salad.


----------



## alida

sliced vegetables and hummus for lunch. Plans are to pick up some sushi for tonight, in my area eat in restaurants are still not open so takeout it is.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we are taking the leftover salmon and making them into salmon patties. Having a small salad also.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Some type of grilled steaks, sauteed green beans, grilled eggplant, and a side salad.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights supper was a philly cheese steak and some fresh cut fries from a restaurant (Penn Station).

This morning multi grain pancakes and a pan of sausage patties were cooked up for breakfast (with copious amounts of coffee.  ).


----------



## doozie

Tuna salad with chopped fresh parsley and the parsley stems. There was a restaurant that prepared their tuna with the finely chopped stems where I used to live, it gives it a little bit of a unique taste.

Leftover pot roast for me tonight, the recipe called for blending half the veggies and cooking liquid, and returned to the crock, it made the gravy much thicker and very tasty.
DH is having a Chicken cordon bleu from the freezer, with some leftover veggies from the last few days. Basically a no cook night here.


----------



## lastfling

I haven’t had it in so long I forgot how good it was. LOL. Had some beef liver in the freezer so thawed it and made some liver and onions. That along with some gravy, rice and a side of green beans was awesome.


----------



## Bogey

I'm again having pulled smoked pork with Sweet Baby Ray's Honey Chipotle BBQ sauce, over a slice of toasted Italian bread. I enjoyed it so much last night that I decided to have it again. I'll also have some Tater Tots and a tossed salad with some kind of vinaigrette, depending on what needs to be used up.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had deep fried crunchy basa and vinegar/oil Cole slaw. Enough left over for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Irish Pixie

We're having a late lunch to celebrate a milestone for our granddaughter. It's at an Italian restaurant, but I don't know what I want yet. I'm thinking about a green shrimp curry for supper.


----------



## doozie

Burgers tonight for dinner and then again tomorrow for lunch with the extra I'll make.
DH would probably eat them every day if he could. 
A side of the first zucchini from the garden, (maybe the only one,something very wonky going on with the plants) into the frypan with tomato, onion and melted cheese.


----------



## alida

I had a chicken avocado salad for lunch that someone else makes which always tastes better. Tonight there's a bbq, fingers crossed that the rain holds off until after midnight. The host is smoking ribs and chicken so that's one of the things I'll be having for dinner.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I just kept snacking on the cold veggie/fruit platter, and I also had a peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich on whole wheat. I'm down to the bottom of the cherry preserves jar, so I'll either have to get another jar or replace it with something different. However, I really like the cherry preserves.

Today I'm again making a huge batch of my version of 5-bean casserole in the slow cooker. I'll freeze most of it for easy heat-up meals, but I'll leave enough out for a few meals. I like it so much that I could eat it almost every day. I guess that I would eventually get tired of it, but it would take several days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I ended up with a delicious eggplant parmesan yesterday, a salad, and a slice of their handmade Italian bread. It was lovely. No one was very hungry last night, so we picked at leftovers.

Today I will do shrimp (or seafood) green curry with lots of veggies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Bogey said:


> Yesterday I just kept snacking on the cold veggie/fruit platter, and I also had a peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich on whole wheat. I'm down to the bottom of the cherry preserves jar, so I'll either have to get another jar or replace it with something different. However, I really like the cherry preserves.
> 
> Today I'm again making a huge batch of my version of 5-bean casserole in the slow cooker. I'll freeze most of it for easy heat-up meals, but I'll leave enough out for a few meals. I like it so much that I could eat it almost every day. I guess that I would eventually get tired of it, but it would take several days.


Every time you mention the peanut butter and cherry preserves sandwich, I go into extreme craving mode. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## doozie

Haha, i have put cherry preserves on my shopping list, a favorite as a child, and I'm the only one here that will eat them, and now I really want them.

Tonight is BLT club sandwiches.

I might make some "baked" beans in the pressure cooker too, LOL.
I found a recipe for steamed brown bread in the pressure cooker that sounded good so that might happen too.


----------



## Bogey

Irish Pixie, I guess that I do mention the peanut butter and cherry preserves a lot, but that's because I really like them both, and I eat a LOT of sandwiches made with them.

doozie, you are very wise to add cherry preserves to your shopping list. It's an absolute necessary staple for me, and I should probably buy more than one jar at a time, so that I don't have panic attacks whenever the jars run out.

CHEERS! to you both.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we smoked 2 racks of St. Louis Style Ribs, We had ribs , homemade baked beans with smoked ham in the beans and cole slaw. It was so good!!


----------



## alida

I had ribs last night at a bbq which were fantastic and I could eat them every day. I have 2lbs of cherries on the counter that I planned to eat fresh until all this talk about cherry preserves further up the chain has me wondering if I could turn them into preserves, just enough for a 16 oz jar. Lunch was a Kale salad that was very....nutritious  Oh, for dinner? Green curry thai chicken, with broccoli mixed in the sauce too. Fresh peach with yogurt some time today.


----------



## random

Beef ribs tonight. Being lazy, doing them in the oven instead of the smoker. Still trying to figure out what to serve with them.


----------



## doozie

I ended up making the Boston brown bread in the instant pot, never had it before, pretty tasty stuff. Beans will happen in the future.

Tonight is meatballs that have ground beef, Italian sausage, and ricotta cheese mixed with other ingredients. 
Something new to me using the ricotta cheese and they look great simmering away.

Meatball sandwiches for dinner tonight with fries. Maybe pasta and meatballs tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## Bogey

Once again, I've been grazing on the cold veggie/fruit platter for most of the day. I'll probably just have a ham & pepper-jack cheese sandwich & a tossed salad for supper tonight. That will suit me just fine, because I'm not really interested in having a more substantial meal

On another note, UPS was supposed to pick up a package today, that they mistakenly delivered to me last Friday (wrong address by almost 150 miles). Well, the day is over and no sign of them. Sigh! :-(


----------



## doozie

It was a very cool night last night so I made a meatloaf after dinner with....the rest of the ricotta cheese I had opened.
It turned out great and DH is happy he will have meatloaf sandwiches for lunch for a while.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mr. Pixie is home tonight so we having marinated grilled chicken. He's obsessed. It is good, so I don't mind having it once a week and there's the added plus of him cooking it.  My contribution will be sauteed green beans and mushrooms, and a salad.


----------



## Bogey

I'm having French toast with maple syrup & some cantaloupe/blueberries for breakfast.
For tonight's supper, I've been marinating some chicken for Souvlaki that I'll have in Pita bread. I'll also have a Greek salad with Greek vinaigrette.


----------



## doozie

BLT's again, and I'm going to try and find a recipe for homemade tomato soup using fresh tomatoes, they are forming a hill on my counter top.

My gosh, a little store by me had local grown tomatoes going for 3.25 a pound...I'm tomato rich!

I'm planning on making some salsa too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I just put a London broil in the slow cooker with pepperoncinis and their juice. I'll let it cook on low for 8 hours, and it will fall apart delicious. I'll add broccoli and a side salad.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was homemade sloppy joes and fresh green beans. There are a couple of dessert options for tonight - some leftover cheesecake and also a container of spumoni ice cream in the freezer.


----------



## susieneddy

Well a little behind here! We weren't planning to have shrimp but lo and behold the shrimp was thawing in the deep freeze! Yikes! Quick change of plans. We had spaghetti topped with shrimp scampi. There is quite a bit of shrimp left so.....


----------



## susieneddy

And tonight we had shrimp! Spicy shrimp and cheesy grits....ih so good and oh so filling! We have enough for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Bogey

For breakfast I'll again have French toast with maple syrup, because I still have barely enough egg wash for another serving. I'll also again have cantaloupe/blueberries just because it makes me happy.

Supper tonight will either be: leftover chicken souvlaki with tzatziki sauce & pita bread, and another Greek salad with Greek vinaigrette; or something else to be determined later.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I'm making something with chicken tenders, probably a stir fry heavy on peppers and some rice on the side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is creamy Tuscan shrimp over cauliflower rice, and a salad.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight will be the leftover Shrimp and Cheesy Grits


----------



## alida

It's going to be simple tonight, a Cobb salad and plain yogurt with a peach cut up into it.


----------



## Bogey

For yesterday's supper, I opted for heating up a Stouffer's frozen lasagna and having that with garlic toast and a tossed salad. There's enough left for a couple more meals. I'll either have that again tonight, or one of several other leftovers that need to get gone.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I dunno. It's supposed to be a rainy day, so maybe it will be a takeout and movie night.


----------



## doozie

Impossible zucchini tomato pie made after it cools off tonight.
BLT for DH as tonight's meal, I'll have bacon and eggs.
I see stewed tomatoes in the future, and I made more corn relish.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I accidentally bought a beef roast at the grocery store today. I only went in for bananas. I put the roast in the crockpot. It's nearly done. I'll probably just have a salad with it.


----------



## random

doozie said:


> Impossible zucchini tomato pie made after it cools off tonight.


If it's impossible, how do you make it?
(Seriously though, how DO you make it, sounds interesting!)

Plain simple and hearty beef stew tonight. Perfect food for a stormy evening.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm craving ginormous grilled pork chops, I thought I saw a couple in the freezer (which is full and desperately needs to be reorganized) but if there isn't, we'll have to go to the butcher shop this morning. To round out the meal: grilled romaine with asiago and balsamic vinegar, and sauteed zucchini, yellow squash, red onions, and spinach. Yum.


----------



## doozie

random said:


> If it's impossible, how do you make it?
> (Seriously though, how DO you make it, sounds interesting!)
> 
> Plain simple and hearty beef stew tonight. Perfect food for a stormy evening.











Aunt Ina's Tomato Zucchini Pie


My aunt gave me her tomato zucchini pie recipe years ago and I had to share it. The dish makes its own crust as it bakes, it's magical.



www.justapinch.com





Or search Bisquick impossible pies

We have zucchini tomato pie several times a year here. The only tip I have is to use a 10 inch pie plate or whatever the recipe calls for, a smaller diameter size can take longer to completely cook through.


----------



## doozie

I knew I had some hotdogs stashed in the freezer, so lunch is hotdogs and corn relish today.
Split pea soup and a small slice of ham found in the freezer while searching for the hot dogs made today for tomorrow.
A Chicken breast and a drum stick on the grill for dinner, corn on the cob, and green beans.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had curried butternut squash soup and a salad. Very filling!


----------



## alida

going to a bbq tonight. I'm bringing a mango salad made with mango,cucumber and red peppers mixed with some lemon juice. Rumour has it that lamb and chicken are on the menu too.


----------



## random

Iron Chef Dinner for date night tonight: I go to the store and pick up random stuff, then get home and figure out what to do with it. I usually don't know what I'm doing until it's done.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we ordered in from Taqueria La Tejana. Oh my goodness, what a feast. The attached photo was just a portion of the meal that was delivered to our door!. We still have a portion of ribs, and half baked loaded potato, some green beans and all of the steak in the refrigerator! The ribs were fall of the bone tender. It was SO good. We just finished the chocolate cake while sitting by the pool with a glass of red wine. Heaven! Thank you so much Maria Zaldivar. You made a perfect meal for our Saturday night and tomorrow's lunch!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have been wanting grilled duck, but we didn't get to the butcher shop yesterday, and it's closed on Sunday. Sigh. Nothing else sounds good, so maybe a big chef or southwestern chicken salad.. Or takeout.


----------



## alida

Get takeout IP. That's what I'm doing today, a sampler platter from a local middle eastern restaurant....or a local Chinese place. I may need to flip a coin to decide. That's about all the decision making I plan to do today.


----------



## random

So I ended up with a roast Top Round au jus, broccoli slaw, and pasta primavera.


----------



## Irish Pixie

And we're having steak, tomato cucumber salad, and grilled asparagus. I'm not cooking.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is meatless Monday, so it's a frittata topped with fresh mozzarella and a side salad.


----------



## alida

I have a package of blade roast thawing in the fridge. It's going to be pot roast for tonight with leftovers for one or two more meals later this week when the heat comes back.


----------



## Bogey

The last few days I've been working on polishing off some leftovers. 
I've also been feasting on melons (watermelons & cantaloupes), peaches, blueberries, cherries, and pears, as well as fresh tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, summer squash, lettuce, etc. from the garden. 
I love this time of year! 
I've still got a few meals of leftovers to finish, then I'll start cooking anew.

Yesterday I made a blueberry/peach cobbler, that is fairly good even though it is both low fat and low sugar.
I also made some instant chocolate pudding (with 2% milk), which is a nice cool & refreshing treat.


----------



## doozie

Last night was various leftovers and burgers on the grill.

Dessert was buttered toast and cherry preserves, and just as good as I remembered them to be!

Tonight we will have tenderized pork chops, breaded and popped into the air fryer.
A skillet of onions and sweet potatoes, and any green beans I have left in the garden.


----------



## random

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not cooking.


That can so often be the best meal.


----------



## susieneddy

We had leftovers (steak, ribs and green beans) of our feast from La Tejana last night. Tomorrow morning we will finish everything off by having steak and eggs. We will get getting 6 meals out of that dinner!


----------



## Bogey

Doozie said:


> Dessert was buttered toast and cherry preserves, and just as good as I remembered them to be!


CHEERS! Doozie. 😁


----------



## doozie

Goulash in the slow cooker, served over ?? I have not decided yet.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have spaghetti sauce in the crockpot. I'll make lasagna out of it later.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's hot, so large, and filled with all the goodies, chef salads.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight I made chicken tenders in our Ninja Foodi! They turned out pretty good. I breaded them with panko bread crumbs and they were nice and crispy. I cooked zucchini slices on the bottom under the chicken and it tasted great. We also had a salad!

I love our Foodi! Like a mini oven, air fryer and pressure cooker all rolled up in one and it doesn't heat up the kitchen!


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I made a massive batch of spaghetti sauce with Italian hot sausage. I put it over Rotini pasta (they hold the sauce better than spaghetti). I made some garlic toast in the toaster oven. I also had a tossed salad with Italian dressing/vinaigrette. I'll freeze most of the sauce for future reference.

I just had a ham and cheese sandwich, made with sliced Virginia ham and Gouda cheese (both from the Deli), on whole wheat toast with mayonnaise and a touch of mustard. I also had a bowl of cantaloupe/blueberries.

I'll graze on fruit & cold veggies for the rest of the day.


----------



## doozie

DH is making pepper steak tonight, it will be with a twist though, no bell pepper but we are using other types of peppers from the garden. Should be good.

I made cucumbers and onion in vinegar and oil, for a refreshing snack yesterday, plenty left over.

The tomatoes are taking over, salsa is next up, and we will have it with ground beef nachos tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

Monday night there was baked ziti and garlic bread for supper. Some oatmeal banana cookies were made for dessert (taste similar to banana bread in cookie form  ). 

Tuesday we had pizza and salad for supper - leftover ziti for lunch..

Today, well..... still trying to decide. Nachos sound good, so does sloppy joes. Of course a stir fry over rice would be excellent too. Well decisions, decisions (I need to decide quick, lol).


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Tonight I made chicken tenders in our Ninja Foodi! They turned out pretty good. I breaded them with panko bread crumbs and they were nice and crispy. I cooked zucchini slices on the bottom under the chicken and it tasted great. We also had a salad!
> 
> I love our Foodi! Like a mini oven, air fryer and pressure cooker all rolled up in one and it doesn't heat up the kitchen!


I'm going to buy one of those soon. 

I'm making chicken scaloppine with peperonta and a side salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm going to buy one of those soon.
> 
> I'm making chicken scaloppine with peperonta and a side salad.


You will definitely like it. This is the one we got from Amazon 
*Ninja Foodi 9-in-1 Pressure, Slow Cooker, Air Fryer and More, with 6.5 Quart Capacity and 45 Recipe Book, and a High Gloss Finish Model # OP301*

Tonight's dinner will be leftover chicken, cauliflower rice and a salad


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had to lay off cooking for a few days. The refrigerator is way too full. So it will be leftovers for at least the next 3 days. I'm going to miss cooking. It's one of my hobbies.


----------



## 101pigs

alida said:


> I had ribs last night at a bbq which were fantastic and I could eat them every day. I have 2lbs of cherries on the counter that I planned to eat fresh until all this talk about cherry preserves further up the chain has me wondering if I could turn them into preserves, just enough for a 16 oz jar. Lunch was a Kale salad that was very....nutritious  Oh, for dinner? Green curry thai chicken, with broccoli mixed in the sauce too. Fresh peach with yogurt some time today.


I have a wild Cherry tree and wild Grapes i picked the Cherrys last week. Makes nice jelly. The wild Grapes will be picked in Oct. Make a lot of Jelly out of the wild Grapes and Cherrys. I like both on Toasted Swedish Rye bread with melted home style Butter.


----------



## alida

When I was growing up on a farm we had wild grapes and concord grapes growing everywhere. It was always a challenge to get the grapes before the wildlife did, but when we did, there was some great jelly and jam,


----------



## Irish Pixie

Take out with the family tonight. We haven't figured out what the takeout will be tho. Probably pizza (a perfect NY style slice) and chicken wings.


----------



## random

Irish Pixie said:


> Take out with the family tonight. We haven't figured out what the takeout will be tho. Probably pizza (a perfect NY style slice) and chicken wings.



I can't do NY style pizza anymore. It's impossible to get gluten-free dough that thin. But I can do a pretty good Chicago style one!


----------



## doozie

I never did make my own salsa or the nachos, I found some salsa in the fridge and used it in a tamale pie made in a springform pan in the pressure cooker for lunch. We had a improvised variation ( seasoned ground turkey) on the filling but it's a do again and with seasoned shredded beef it would have been superb. 









Instant Pot Tamale Pie


Instant Pot Tamales recipe that you can make on a weeknight. All of the taste of tamales but done in under an hour. Lower fat, efficient, and fast.




twosleevers.com





I still have extra meat for the nachos tomorrow/tonight

I roasted some tomatoes and froze them. Didn't put a dent in the growing pile LOL.

Dinner is leftovers, or just snacking until full.


----------



## GTX63

I dunno yet.
Mom is gone driving one son back to Covid College and visiting her mother for the week. I'm here with my oldest son until I drive him to College tomorrow. Quite possibly could be cheeseburgers and fries.
A better likelihood is cookies and Dr Pepper in bed.


----------



## sniper69

My oldest made some nachos and sent me a pic the other day(yes seeing the pic made me crave nachos, lol) Here is the pic of his:










So Last night I ended up making Nachos. 











Tonight is some chicken injected with Tony Chachere's Butter Creole, mashed potatoes, cornbread dressing (stove top, lol), and some Vegetables (the chicken is still cooking, so deciding what Veg to eat).


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm still not cooking because of all the food in the fridge, but I taught my son's GF how to make fried green tomatoes. She did a good job.


----------



## GTX63

Try fried tomato pie in a cast iron skillet.
You'll sell your husband and join the circus for the recipe.


----------



## alida

Yesterday was lamb skewers with roasted eggplant and onion,seasoned with thyme. I ate this with a small container of tzatziki. Tonights dinner just had a big salad with hard boiled egg and ham for a protein, and a strawberry vinaigrette which was very good. Dessert was a plum and a peach.


----------



## doozie

Air fryer Friday fish and fries tonight.
I might make some coleslaw to go with.

Snacked on cucumbers and French onion dip last night, they were just as crunchy as chips would have been.


----------



## Bogey

Later today I'm planning on grilling some mahi-mahi and some summer yellow squash (I love it grilled). I'll also saute some green beans with minced garlic and minced ginger root. 

However, the weather could alter the plans because stormy weather is forecast for this afternoon & evening.

No worries though, as there is always a cold veggie/fruit plate available for grazing if necessary, as well as plenty of leftover options.

Sidebar:
Back in the 70's & 80's we would spend time surf & pier fishing on the North Carolina coast. Frequently there would be marlin or king mackerel tournaments going on. 
At days' ends, we would visit the marinas for the weigh-ins, to see what people had caught. 

Dolphins (common dolphinfish, dorado) were considered "trash fish" and you could buy 8-12 pounders for $1 to $3, and BIG ones for $4 or $5. We would buy as many as we could fit in our over-sized coolers (after being cleaned & filleted).

But alas, then some goofball fancy chef in Hawaii started serving it in his 5-star restaurant and called it mahi-mahi & the price sky-rocketed and has stayed in the stratosphere ever since. 
SIGH! :-(


----------



## Gayle in KY

I should try grilling yellow squash. People have been giving me tons of it. I used some, along with rice, as a substitute for meat in taco filling, but most I've given away because I don't care for it.


----------



## Bogey

Gayle in KY,
To grill the yellow squash, I slice it lengthwise (pieces are larger, so easier to manage). 
Then I lightly brush olive or vegetable oil on the slices and apply salt/pepper (I usually don't apply salt due to health concerns).

I put the slices on the hottest part of the grill for a couple of minutes on each side. Very hot grill = nice grill marks.


----------



## Irish Pixie

random said:


> I can't do NY style pizza anymore. It's impossible to get gluten-free dough that thin. But I can do a pretty good Chicago style one!


Poor thing. There is nothing that compares to the completely foldable NY slice. And that's what we ended up having, along with garlic parm and medium Buffalo wings.

Tonight is Mr. Pixie's completely perfected, marinated for a week, grilled chicken, the last of the tomato salad, and something to round out the meal.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Bogey said:


> Gayle in KY,
> To grill the yellow squash, I slice it lengthwise (pieces are larger, so easier to manage).
> Then I lightly brush olive or vegetable oil on the slices and apply salt/pepper (I usually don't apply salt due to health concerns).
> 
> I put the slices on the hottest part of the grill for a couple of minutes on each side. Very hot grill = nice grill marks.


Thank you so much! That is much easier than the way I was thinking of doing it. Fewer pieces to fiddle with.


----------



## random

Irish Pixie said:


> Poor thing. There is nothing that compares to the completely foldable NY slice. And that's what we ended up having, along with garlic parm and medium Buffalo wings.


Back before I knew that wheat was what was causing my problems, I definitely enjoyed a good NY slice - it's a bit worse because I know what I'm missing, I think.

But this little exchange has made me decide to make Chicago pizza tomorrow night!

And Drunken noodles for dinner tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

We finally cleaned up all of our leftovers and decided to have the frozen meals we bought from Hennessy’s Irish Pub. When we first saw the size of the meals we both said that we better make a few side dishes because that will never be enough food. Boy were we wrong! I had the Guinness Pie with wedges and Eddy had the Shepherd's Pie and just to be on the safe side I sauteed some asparagus.

The Guinness Pie was cubes of tender beef in a rich gravy with carrots and topped off with a flaky crust. I made the mistake of not removing the foil when baking so my crust wasn't quite as good as I am sure it could have been but that was on me. Eddy had the Shepherd's Pie and said it was quite good. I tasted it and had to agree. Eddy ate the wedges and we both had asparagus and we were both stuffed! I will definitely buy more of these in the future but not right now because we are having issues with our freezer.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We love Thai (and Vietnamese and Korean and Japanese and on and on) food of all types, and we have an authentic Thai place around the corner so I rarely make it at home. I'll do a red or green curry every so often, but it's usually take out. 

Anyway, tonight is crack in a bowl (egg roll in a bowl) with hot pork sausage.


----------



## doozie

Tackling the tomatoes yesterday and I tried to make tomato juice. It turned out more like soup so we added croutons to the hot mixture and enjoyed it that way, the rest is in the fridge as juice or an ingredient for tonight's meal.

Meatball sandwiches with red sauce tonight.


----------



## Gayle in KY

We're still eating leftovers (by design), but nobody is eating the humongous cantaloupe my son bought and I cut up. I'm thinking about throwing it in the blender and freezing it to make granita.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was a deconstructed meatloaf that was re-constructed as a casserole. She made a meatloaf a while back and for some reason it crumbled apart. I think the meat was too lean. She wasn't sure what to do with it so I stuck it in the freezer! Our of sight, out of mind.

Last night, in an effort to clean out the freezer, I put the crumbled pieces in a casserole dish. I added mushrooms, peas, cheese, some V-8 juice and topped it off with potato slices. I used too much V-8 so it was soupier than I had planned but it tasted pretty good!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had some Salisbury steak with grilled asparagus.


----------



## GTX63

I delivered my oldest to his University Saturday. Wifey is still visiting her mother after taking our other son off to college, so I am living on leftovers.
My rule is food in the refrigerator has a life cycle of two reheats in the microwave. That's it.
After that it either goes to the dogs or I just eat it cold.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing a hatch pepper seasoned flank steak in the sous vide for 45 minutes, and another 4-5 minutes to sear both sides on the grill. I'll slice and make a southwestern salad with zesty beans.


----------



## doozie

Home made KFC bowls tonight. 

Sugar free pudding for dessert with a fake whipped topping, it's actually not as bad as it sounds. 
I found a box or two in the cupboard and I'm sure I chose the wrong boxes when I bought them.


----------



## GTX63

To the discerning tongue, anything sugar free has that "taste", yet I am the one who has to eat it because I am the one who didn't look before dropping it into the cart.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had deep fried Basa filets and double cooked fries (cooked in lard) with pickles and olives. The panko bread crumbs are really great for making crunchy fried fish or chicken


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm going to make Sicilian olive chicken and a salad.


----------



## doozie

Grilled cheese sandwiches / leftover meatballs.
For lunch or dinner, also any other leftovers.
I don't feel like doing any cooking or cleaning up after myself today.


----------



## Bogey

I've been working on leftovers for the last few days, and I've finally gotten the fridge back to an acceptable state. It's amazing to me how many leftovers accumulate after only a few days of cooking meals.

Today I'm making my simplified version of slow cooker coq au vin, (and yes, that means I'll be using canned cream of mushroom soup, but oh well). It will have carrots, potatoes & onions in it, and I'll fix a tossed salad with some kind of vinaigrette that I'll throw together. Yesterday I made another batch of instant chocolate pudding, just because I really like it.


----------



## GTX63

What is wrong with cream of mushroom soup?
That stuff can put the finishing touch on many a casserole.


----------



## Bogey

GTX63,
For a lot of people (including me), there is nothing "wrong with cream of mushroom soup." 
However, I prefer to cook most of my meals completely from scratch (no processed mixes, canned soups, etc.), but often I'll simplify the process by using mixes, canned soups, etc. It all depends on the amount of time that I want to invest.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Bogey said:


> GTX63,
> For a lot of people (including me), there is nothing "wrong with cream of mushroom soup."
> However, I prefer to cook most of my meals completely from scratch (no processed mixes, canned soups, etc.), but often I'll simplify the process by using mixes, canned soups, etc. It all depends on the amount of time that I want to invest.


I like the convenience of mixes, so I make my own from scratch, including cream of mushroom mx.


----------



## doozie

Gayle in KY said:


> I like the convenience of mixes, so I make my own from scratch, including cream of mushroom mx.


I must look into this!
Do you have a recipe of your mix to share?


----------



## painterswife

Last night we had sweet and sour chicken and a noodle cabbage stir fry. Sweet and sour chicken is the only thing I deep fry these days. I batter the chicken. Tonight I am making fish tacos so I do need to make a stop at the store. I have not been for over a week and the fridge is lacking some fresh veggies.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have no idea, and today is going to be a busy day.


----------



## doozie

We are going out today so I might pick up some pecan smoked chicken wings to pop into the air fryer, along with new lettuce for deluxe salads tonight.

Dessert is a recipe I found named One peanut butter cookie for two, a 6 inch creation.

Tomorrow is Chicken Marsala with chicken breasts and whole portabella mushrooms, I was wondering what a vegetarian version would taste like substituting the whole mushroom for chicken and this will be a good way to find out.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had pasta salad with shrimp, red onions, red,yellow, & jalapeno peppers, celery, red wine vinegar and mayonnaise. Refreshing on a hot summer evening!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had ribs and pork belly that we smoked in the Pit Barrel Jr. and some steamed broccoli. Very tasty.


----------



## Gayle in KY

doozie said:


> I must look into this!
> Do you have a recipe of your mix to share?


Check your messages. I sent you a link.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was inside out burgers (filled with feta and chopped black olives), and gazpacho salad. Mr. Pixie ate his burger with lettuce leaves as a bun, and he said it was good. 

Tonight I'm making an asigo seasoned pork loin in the sous vide and then sear it on the grill. I'll add a salad and sauteed green beans.


----------



## random

Irish Pixie said:


> Last night was inside out burgers (filled with feta and chopped black olives), and gazpacho salad. Mr. Pixie ate his burger with lettuce leaves as a bun, and he said it was good.


Inside out burgers - I assume that means you put the "toppings" inside the patty?


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have lots of food in the fridge again, so I'm just cooking fruits and vegetables so they won't go bad. I just finished grating a couple of apples and cooked them with sugar and apple pie seasoning. I put them in a jar and will refrigerate them until I fix some yogurt and/or overnight oats. 

I also cooked a spaghetti squash. I'll eat it over the next few days with some faux parmesan. I could use real, but I like having the extra protein. 

Now I'm waiting for some walnuts to cool (I roasted them) so I can make walnut butter. I'm allergic to peanuts, so I use that instead.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight will be leftover ribs and pork belly with some pasta salad


----------



## doozie

I'll try to make tomato juice again today. It tastes good no matter how it turns out.

Leftovers for DH dinner and I also made a few burgers on the grill and popped them in the fridge for lunches, he's happy, and it's easy.

I'm eating fresh veggies and I'll make some some seasoned bulgur wheat for myself.

Tomorrow its Sloppy Ottos for dinner. Something new for us.
A twist on Joes, with ground Pork and sauerkraut.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm "making" a heat in the microwave Thai coconut chicken (which is really tasty), a mix of coconut rice and cauliflower rice, and a salad. Busy day, and I'm tired already.


----------



## sniper69

Last night there were swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes, green beans from the garden, and some crescent rolls.

The night before was taco tuesday. I also made a rotel dip for nachos (and added in some of the taco meat).

Tonight - Red Robin keeps coming to mind (gotta love the Madlove burger  ).


----------



## Gayle in KY

Still trying to use up stuff from the fridge. I turned the plain hard-boiled eggs into devilled eggs and used the diced tomatoes and mixed lettuce (along with a bunch of other stuff) to make salad in a jar. At least now they'll be eaten and won't go to waste.


----------



## susieneddy

Still eating ribs and pork belly but we added a baked potato and some asparagus


----------



## Chew

Smoked beef finger ribs on the rectec pellet grill.very good.


----------



## doozie

Sloppy Ottos are on hold, I only have breakfast sausage, not ground pork and I'm not sure how that would pair with sauerkraut.
I'm not that daring, so it's breakfast for dinner tonight. 

I picked up some oversized free by the road side zucchini today, and made another tomato zucchini pie will go with dinner.

Also planning on future baked on the grill zucchini boats filled with italian sausage, shell pasta, some type of tomato sauce, cherry tomatoes, and topped with provolone cheese.
I'll be Saving some seed from the free zucchini too, what ever type I planted this year was a big dud.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I made a large batch of country-style steaks. I coated & browned them in the skillet, then put them in the slow cooker with soup & gravy mixes, and cooked them on low for several hours. 
It's not really summer food, but I love them any time of year. 

I have also been enjoying cantaloupe, watermelon, and several other fruits/vegetables for the last few days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> Sloppy Ottos are on hold, I only have breakfast sausage, not ground pork and I'm not sure how that would pair with sauerkraut.
> I'm not that daring, so it's breakfast for dinner tonight.
> 
> I picked up some oversized free by the road side zucchini today, and made another tomato zucchini pie will go with dinner.
> 
> Also planning on future baked on the grill zucchini boats filled with italian sausage, shell pasta, some type of tomato sauce, cherry tomatoes, and topped with provolone cheese.
> I'll be Saving some seed from the free zucchini too, what ever type I planted this year was a big dud.


I had to Google Sloppy Otto. Oh my, that sounds good. 

We had Mr. Pixie's perfected grilled chicken last night, tots (cheat day) and the last of the tomato/cuke salad. And popcorn while watching TV. 

Tonight I'll do rosemary lamb leg steaks in the SV and sear them on the grill. Grilled asparagus and a side salad will round out the meal.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Beef Guinness Pie with potato wedges and Butter Chicken. Both were delicious! It is so great to have frozen gourmet meals delivered to the beach!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Leftovers were eaten last night, so I'm making the rosemary lamb for tonight. Probably mushrooms sauteed in butter and garlic as a side tho.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we grilled a small picaña with sauteed mushrooms and onions and a salad. Just enough left over for dinner tonight!


----------



## doozie

Tonight is convienience food from the freezer for DH, and I'll have leftovers or a salad.

I made pizza dough and will let it "age" in the fridge for Tuesday pizzas on the grill (2), and froze the remaining dough balls for later.

Tomorrow is a pork tenderloin on the grill, applesauce, Brussels sprouts, maybe a potato in some form.


----------



## snowlady

We had stir fry shrimp and veggies. Burgers on the grill are planned for tomorrow night but you know how plans go.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a pot of pinto beans and some cornbread. I forgot to eat! Good grief.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I have a busy day today, so I'm microwaving a pork chile verde thing that looks interesting. I think I'll put it over rice and beans, and add a salad.


----------



## random

Last night was Colonel Pop Jangles fried chicken. I've never fried chicken before and wanted a lot of flavor, so I grabbed copycat recipes for KFC, Popeyes, and BoJangles, got an idea what spices to use, and made up my own batter (total of 17 different seasonings in the batter). Brined the chicken with some spices too.

Insanely flavorful, family loved it. But the skin was tough and rubbery, so looks like I need to work on my technique some.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm turning some of the beans into mock burgers today. The rice for that is cooking right now.


----------



## alida

I have some lamb stew warming up on the stove, to have with steamed green beans and a sliced tomato. Fresh peach and plum for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had tortellini with some garlic bread and salad.

Last night was meatloaf, with mashed potatoes, and vegetables (corn, asparagus, and carrots).


----------



## snowlady

The burgers actually happened and tasted really good.


----------



## doozie

Pizza night, looking forward to it. I also picked up a shrimp ring with sauce.
I might make Minestrone soup in the instant pot too.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a takeout sort of day...


----------



## sniper69

Today is Taco Tuesday.  

Well there will be meat and toppings to make tacos, nachos, etc. I can hardly wait for supper.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm fixing bean burgers and Korean carrot salad. Both were experiments.


----------



## alida

I have several leftovers in the fridge to use up before Friday. I think dinner is going to be the last of the lamb and eggplant plus a green salad. That will empty up three containers.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a chicken, broccoli and cheese casserole.


----------



## 101pigs

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had a chicken, broccoli and cheese casserole.


Today noon. Salmon patty. Not had them for quite sometime.


----------



## doc-

Easy to gain weight this time of year: eggs, beef, carrots, tomatoes, potatoes, beans, peas, corn, onions, peppers, strawberry & raspberry and apples for pies all raised on our property, all fresh and ready for gobbling....Almost forgot-- lettuce, spinach & radishes, too. Hickory nuts will be ripe in a couple weeks.


----------



## doozie

It's going to be a hot day today, so leftovers it is.

Cold pizza for lunch.

Cuban sandwiches for dinner, with some fresh veggies on the side.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had cold pizza for lunch, too. Bean burgers for supper. I just made some a couple of days ago and they were so popular, I made more today.


----------



## alida

roast chicken with steamed green beans and mushrooms. I have a lot of peaches and plums in the house that need eating so dessert will be one or both of them.


----------



## Bogey

I just got my computer back from the shop. It had a temper tantrum so it went to the shop for a few days.

Recent meals:
I've been eating a lot of leftovers, also some sandwiches: Virginia ham & Gouda cheese, peanut butter/cherry preserves, and fried egg/bacon/cheese. I marinated and grilled some chicken thighs and had them with a salad and broccoli florets. 

I baked eight potatoes because a couple were starting to sprout, so I baked them all. I'll use a couple for potato salad, use a few for home fries with onions, and have a couple with the country-style steak that I made and froze a few days ago.

Today I'll probably bake a supreme pizza that's in the freezer because I've been wanting pizza for a couple of days. Fruit & cold veggie platter should balance the meal.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I don't get to cook today. My refrigerator is stacked so high that the shelves are in danger of collapse. I'm not even exaggerating. Good thing I'm feeding way more people than usual because the freezers are packed even more. 

I don't know what everyone else will eat today, but I'll have a beanburger, maybe 2.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was grilled ribeyes, grilled asparagus and scallions, grilled clams, and a salad I was too stuffed to eat. Tonight I'm hoping for Mr. Pixie's perfected grilled chicken, a side of sauteed eggplant, mushrooms, and spinach, and probably the leftover salads from last night, but we have severe thunderstorms (and possible tornadoes) in the weather forecast. So tonight may be leftovers.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I hope the storms aren't too severe.


----------



## doozie

Tonight it's the Sloppy Ottos, I was even able to find pretzel rolls, I don't think I've ever had pretzel rolls either. 
Last hot day here for a while, and I'm starting to crave chili.


----------



## random

Irish Pixie said:


> Last night was grilled ribeyes, grilled asparagus and scallions, grilled clams, and a salad I was too stuffed to eat.


You keep giving me ideas for meals - I was trying to figure out what to make tomorrow night. Ribeye it is!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Due to thunderstorms, last night ended up being a nice beef roast that cooked all day in the CrockPot, cauliflower rice with concentrated au jous, sauteed eggplant, mushrooms, and spinach, and the night before's leftover salads. 

Tonight is Mr. Pixie's perfected grilled chicken, grilled romaine salad, and some veggie to be named later.


----------



## doozie

No idea, but heading over to the freezer to pull some chicken out for tomorrow.
I'm thinking something with Spanish rice.

Also, Pretzel rolls are my new favorite thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I love pretzel rolls with turkey and a good German mustard. So good. 

I'm making a spicy green curry tonight, I hit a deal on very nice baby bok choy and young green beans at the farmer's market on Wednesday. Yum. 😋


----------



## susieneddy

Thursday night we grilled some hamburgers and added cheese to them. Deep fried some french fries, set out an assorted toppings for the burgers.

Yesterday we started rummaging through the freezer trying to decide what is for dinner. I was checking our frozen meals from Hennessy's and realize that a couple of them had started to defrost! Stupid freezer! I cannot wait until FedEx gets off their butt and delivers our new freezer!

So....for tonight's meal we had Hennessy's lasagna with broiled garlic bread! Delicious! Such large portions! If we had added a salad we could have split the meal. I broiled the garlic bread in our Ninja Foodi which means we didn't have to heat up the kitchen! Have I told you how much I love our Foodi?

And since several things were defrosting it looks like we may have his food tonight also!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight I had the Beef Bourguignon Pie with Potato Wedges and she had Butter Chicken with rice from Sean Hennessy. It was SO good! We were just sitting here trying to decide what to order next time! I think the Chicken Pot Pie is a must!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is chicken Florentine over cauliflower rice, and a side salad.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm made a sort of baked chimichanga, with meatless filling (mashed beans and rice with taco seasoning) and cheddar cheese in half of them. The other half has a mixture of slivered pepperoni, mozzarella, and pizza sauce. Since I cooked them all in one pan, I sprinkled the tops of the pizza ones with a little fresh parmesan so I could tell them apart. 

I intended them for supper, but the beasts ate half of them for lunch, so I'll probably make another panful.


----------



## doozie

BLTs for dinner, with some leftover Spanish rice on the side.

A homemade big peanut butter cookie for dessert that we will split.


----------



## sniper69

For Saturday night for supper, there was chicken that was pounded thin, with stuffing put into the center, then the chicken breast was "rolled" up with bacon wrapped around it. It was then baked in the oven. served with the bacon wrapped stuffed chicken breast, was some gnocci in a 4 cheese sauce, and some veg on the side (there were cooked carrots and also cooked brussel sprouts). For dessert, my youngest son (with a little help) made chocolate pudding with cookie crumbs and gummie worms (dirt pudding, lol  ).

Today is still up in the air. I was thinking of doing a roast, but it didn't make it out of the freezer on time. Will see what kind of meal plan comes together.


----------



## doozie

Burgers with bacon and cheese, cabbage and onions on the side, and green beans from the garden, my plants surprised me with another big handful.


----------



## painterswife

Fried chicken and Ceasar salad tonight.


----------



## Bogey

I fried a pound of thick-sliced bacon that I'll have for BLT's a few times this week (your fault Doozie).
I've already got the garden fresh tomatoes & lettuce, although the lettuce is a bit stressed from the summer heat. It's a leaf variety that takes the heat fairly well, so it's not too bad. I might have to add a slice of Gouda or Swiss cheese to a couple of the BLT's.

I also made a pot of smoked sausage/Bush's Original Baked Beans/corn/onions. I added my usual large spoonfuls of minced fresh garlic & minced fresh ginger root, as well as some cayenne pepper & black pepper. I'll have a bowl as a side dish to tonight's BLT, although sometimes I enjoy it by itself, as an easy heat-up meal.

I just got through having a bowl of cantaloupe/watermelon/blueberries and a couple of celery/carrot sticks, for a nice refreshing mid-day meal.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The chicken Florentine was made and eaten last night (and was good, but needs some zip next time). Tonight is either ginormous pork chops or duck breast, some sort of zucchini, and a salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had meatloaf, baked potatoes and asparagus. We glazed the meatloaf with a habanero tomato sauce....picante!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm planning on making Buffalo chicken pizza tonight, if my dough turns out good. The dough is an experiment that I thought of in my dreams last night.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had pizza, one chicago style was cooked, and one thin crust (Lotsa Motza, lol).

Sunday night ended up being nachos.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops , BBQ sauced or something else? Not sure yet.

Thin sliced potatoes with fresh rosemarry, maybe onions too in a foil packet.

Cauliflower pieces in a skillet with butter and some spices to liven it up.
Everything is going on the grill tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we are having pasta with meat sauce , a salad and cucumbers in sour cream


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night was burger on the grill, I ate mine with onion and tomato, but Mr. Pixie wraps his in lettuce for a type of bun. We had a tossed salad, and sauteed green beans. 

Tonight I'll do citrus brine pork chops in the SV, and then sear on the gas grill or inside on a grill pan (depending on if it's thunder storming), I'll make crispy zucchini parmesan in the oven, and a salad.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm dehydrating pattypans and jalapenos, making sumac syrup, and freezing pattypan fritters today, so the kitchen is kind of a disaster. No sense in cleaning up until I'm done using stuff. Lunch and supper will be whatever we can scrounge. There are loads of leftovers in the fridge - burritos, stuff for making buffalo chicken pizzas on tortillas, roast beef (with tons of sauce options), cooked spaghetti squash, breakfast sandwiches, stuff for grilled cheese and tomato soup, and lots more. Nobody will go hungry.


----------



## doozie

Tonight was Chicken Marsala over mashed potatoes, broccoli on the side.

I also made taco meat for tacos or another creation tomorrow night.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was chicken fried chicken, mashed potatoes, asparagus and white chicken gravy. Wash it down with some Chardonnay.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

susieneddy said:


> Wash it down with some Chardonnay.


How's Nana treating you?


----------



## painterswife

We had pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce, corn on the cob and some roasted potatoes(done in the air fryer). Tonight will be homemade sweet and sour chicken with a vegetable and noodle stirfry.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is a family members birthday so we're having takeout Thai food. I'll probably get drunken noodles, it's excellent from the place we're ordering. I'm sure we'll have summer rolls as well.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had some dough I needed to use up, so I made 6 personal-size pizza crusts and a panful of cinnamon rolls. I also had a little pizza sauce leftover, so I mixed it with Mozzarella cheese and slivered pepperoni. Now they can make little pepperoni pizzas, barbecue beef or chicken pizzas, or Buffalo chicken pizzas. I think they're tired of the tortillas so this is a change. Admittedly, it's a small change, but I'll bet it works.


----------



## wogglewiggle

Gayle in KY said:


> I had some dough I needed to use up, so I made 6 personal-size pizza crusts and a panful of cinnamon rolls. I also had a little pizza sauce leftover, so I mixed it with Mozzarella cheese and slivered pepperoni. Now they can make little pepperoni pizzas, barbecue beef or chicken pizzas, or Buffalo chicken pizzas. I think they're tired of the tortillas so this is a change. Admittedly, it's a small change, but I'll bet it works.


Some of my favorite things here. I am jealous


----------



## Irish Pixie

I think we're having Mr. Pixie's perfected marinated grilled chicken tonight. I'll add sauteed eggplant, mushrooms, and spinach, and maybe salads. 

I'm having a peice of chocolate cake (with chocolate ganache) for my breakfast, simply because I can. When you are an adult there are no rules.


----------



## doozie

Leftover taco meat turned into nachos for me, DH is using his portion for a taco joe sandwich on a pretzel roll.

Keeping things simple for the next few days, burgers, burgers and more burgers, maybe something else in between. DH is happy. 
I might go pick up sweet corn tomorrow, I have a taste for corn muffins, and want to add some fresh kernels and peppers to the mix.


----------



## Vjk

Burritos


----------



## Bogey

I've been keeping things simple the last few days: lots of leftovers, sandwiches and veggie/fruit platter meals. Things will get a bit more interesting over this Labor Day weekend, because the temperature is forecasted to drop dramatically to the lower 80's from the mid to high 90's. Also, pork butts are on sale for 99 cents a pound, and chicken thighs/breasts are reasonably priced.

So, plans for this weekend are grilled Huli Huli chicken thighs, pork carnitas in the slow cooker, and pulled pork in the smoker. I'll also fix a few sides, probably a southwestern quinoa/corn/black bean salad, maybe a tossed salad of some sort, and definitely a summer squash casserole, because I have an abundance of summer squash from the garden. I may even have to make a peach cobbler. Oh Boy! I'm really looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is duck in the sous vide, and seared on the grill to a perfect medium rare. Sauteed eggplant, mushrooms, and spinach, and "stuffed with good stuff" salads. Yum.


----------



## alida

I'm making a sheet pan dinner tonight of chicken thighs with fennel,carrots and onions. I also have a lot of peaches to use up so I'm going to make dessert too, something I rarely do, peach cobbler.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had the leftovers of chicken and potatoes.

Tonight we had smoked salmon (poke) cubes that had been coated with a rub of chili powder, cayenne pepper, salt, celery salt, garlic powder, onion powder & sugar. We also had a crunchy salad & White wine!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Today is both of our grandsons birthday party, their birthdays are a a week apart. There will be cake, pizza, wings, presents, and hilarity.


----------



## Bogey

Today I'm going to grill some burgers & Beef Hot Links. I'll also bake some potatoes, make a meatloaf, and make a pan of brownies. Tonight I'll have a burger & a baked potato, a salad and a dish of watermelon/cantaloupe/blueberries. I'll make some potato salad for future reference, save a couple servings of each of the meats, and freeze the rest. 

For the next few days, I'll have leftovers of: Huli Huli chicken, pork carnitas, smoked pulled pork, burgers, Beef Hot Links, and meatloaf. An assortment of veggies, salads and fruits should balance out the meals. I really enjoy cooking, but I've gotten it out of my system for a while, so I plan on taking a cooking-break for a few days.


----------



## random

While traveling we had bad food at a restaurant, so to make up for it, last night was Chicken Alfredo with Ruth's Chris-style creamed spinach, and tomorrow is smoked St. Louis ribs with a honey bourbon glaze, with cole slaw and baked mac&cheese.

By my son's request, tonight is Chicken Tikka Masala and Beef Vindaloo, with Jasmine rice and raita.


----------



## alida

Tonight I'm back to my current favourite protein, lamb kebabs, with a chickpea salad and a tomato salad from truly ripe tomatos I was gifted with earlier today.


----------



## painterswife

Pork chops in the airfyer and new potatoes and fresh green beans in the instapot. Easy and delicious.


----------



## Chew

This. Can't wait...


----------



## Gayle in KY

As usual, we're all eating something different. I had some plain baked fish filets in the fridge, so I heated a couple of them in the microwave, slapped on some cheese, put them on buns, and topped with McSauce. Some ate black bean and rice burgers, some little finger sandwiches made from chicken and cheddar between layers of canned croissant dough and baked. Choice of green salad or carrot salad as a side.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tonight is hot pork sausage egg roll in a bowl. Plain ol comfort food.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night's dinner was a labor of love. About 6 hours in the making but oh so worth it! We bought 4 beautiful lamb Shanks from a local expat. Her lamb is amazing by the way.

First the lamb Shanks were browned on all sides forming a great fond. Then we put carrots, celery, onions and garlic in the good processor and processed till the were small gravel. Drained excess fat , added fresh olive oil and veggies and cooked until they were browned...about 20 minutes of stirring. Then added tomato paste and browned for another 5 minutes. Then added 2 cups of Cote du Rhone and reduced by half. Added lamb Shanks and enough water for the sauce to cover the shanks. Baked for 4 hours, adding water and stirring. Last half hour with lid off to brown. Served with cheesy grits!


----------



## Irish Pixie

susieneddy said:


> Last night's dinner was a labor of love. About 6 hours in the making but oh so worth it! We bought 4 beautiful lamb Shanks from a local expat. Her lamb is amazing by the way.
> 
> First the lamb Shanks were browned on all sides forming a great fond. Then we put carrots, celery, onions and garlic in the good processor and processed till the were small gravel. Drained excess fat , added fresh olive oil and veggies and cooked until they were browned...about 20 minutes of stirring. Then added tomato paste and browned for another 5 minutes. Then added 2 cups of Cote du Rhone and reduced by half. Added lamb Shanks and enough water for the sauce to cover the shanks. Baked for 4 hours, adding water and stirring. Last half hour with lid off to brown. Served with cheesy grits!


That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Irish Pixie said:


> That sounds wonderful.


It really does.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Tonight is hot pork sausage egg roll in a bowl. Plain ol comfort food.


I had not heard of this recipe until you described it in a post some time ago. It's become one of my favourite easy to make and savoury meals. As a matter of fact, I have a pork roast thawing in the fridge that I might just leave until tomorrow - and have this for dinner tonight instead.


----------



## Bogey

I thought that I was going to take a cooking-break for a few days, but apparently not. I had a few pounds of ground chuck left over from the burgers that I grilled & the meatloaf that I made over the weekend. So, I made a 7-layer casserole (also called shipwreck casserole), and I also made a Mexican casserole. I'll freeze most of the casseroles and the rest of the GC.

OK, it's official! I am now indeed taking several days off from cooking, because I am not only "cooked out," but I also have nowhere to put anything else, freezers and fridge are crammed full.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

All you can eat leftovers. 🙄


----------



## Gayle in KY

Grafton County Couple said:


> All you can eat leftovers. 🙄


What a coincidence! We're having the same thing!


----------



## susieneddy

So are we. The last of the Lamb Shanks, cheesy grits and added some broccoli.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm making a southwestern chicken salad, all the usual salady things, plus zesty black beans and queso fresco.


----------



## doozie

It's either Salisbury steaks or loose meat sandwiches, it all depends on if the meat Is thawed by the time I want to make dinner.
Corn on the cob, cabbage and onions, and potatoes in some form on the side.

Leftover Minestrone soup for lunch, I made a full recipe and we will have it for a few days.


----------



## Bogey

Grafton County Couple said:


> All you can eat leftovers. 🙄


Hahaha! Yes, all you can eat leftovers for several days.
I tend to buy way too much when foods are on sale, and then I cook huge batches because it takes little extra effort to cook huge batches at one time, than it does to cook small batches.

I also tend to cook a few things at the same time, for the same reason. I figure that once I've got the oven going, then I might as well put it to good use.

The downside to my cooking method, is that I end up with a plethora of cooked foods that need to be frozen.


----------



## random

RECIPES!

We need recipes for some of these delicious dishes you guys are sharing! Maybe another thread for sharing them?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Nothing sounds good this morning. Gah. Maybe it's a takeout night... or I'll suddenly have an inspiration.


----------



## doozie

A nice chuck roast in the crock pot covered in carrots, garlic and onions. Rice with diced celery and mushrooms on the side.

Hot leftover roast sandwiches for lunch tomorrow, mmmm!
Sometimes I look forward more to the leftovers than the original meal.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we both got the Santa Fe salad from the Bullpen.


----------



## sniper69

My wife started a healthy eating challenge on Monday. Monday night for supper there was quinoa veggie burgers made and served with roasted bell pepper and onion. Last night Chicken bruschetta was made and served with brown rice. Tonight there will be a vegetarian chili.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight's dinner was Chicken, onions, peppers and zucchini in a Red Curry Peanut Sauce with Coconut Milk ladled over white rice.


----------



## doozie

Instant pot "baked beans" and weenies for dinner. Cheesy Cauliflower on the side.


----------



## painterswife

We had fish tacos last night. So good. Not sure about dinner yet. I have beef for beef stroganoff or a smoked sausage rope that will go with either a vegetable stir fry or roasted potatoes and veg. Decisions.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@doozie, everyday I think how great all your side dishes sound. Today is no exception. Yummy!


----------



## doozie

Chicken breasts on the grill, tortellini with sauce, and probably more corn on the cob.

Baking bread tomorrow, DH doesn't know it yet but a pan of Cinnamon rolls are in the works too, he mentioned "needing" them the other day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Irish Pixie said:


> Nothing sounds good this morning. Gah. Maybe it's a takeout night... or I'll suddenly have an inspiration.


I was inspired by a package of Cajun spiced beef sausage I found in the freezer. I sauteed about every veggies I had- sweet onion, zucchini, yellow squash, asparagus, green pepper, mushrooms, and I'm sure I forgot a couple in olive oil with "Slap Yer Mama" spice mix. It was delicious, the sausage and spice mix gave it the just right amount of flavor. 

Last night we nibbled on cheese and meats, neither one of us was hungry after a late lunch with the grands. 

Tonight is Mr. Pixie's perfected marinated grilled chicken (it's become a once a week thing), grilled romaine salad, and I think the eggplant, mushroom, spinach side again. It's become a favorite.


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead

What a day! My hubby got mea portable dishwasher witha water tank. I dont have running water so this seems like a perfect way to make things a bit easier. However I sprained my ankle so i am not able to get it set up and play with it for a few days. 
We have to makeatough decision about my turkeys.🦃 They tore apartmy garden, they attacked my dogs and they devoured close to hatching duck eggs. They have always been adventurous, but they are getting bad. Might have to have a feast. How is everyone elses day goin


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've got too many kitchen projects going today. Having a hard time keeping up. It doesn't help that my son has been in the kitchen all morning, baking a cake and dipping strawberries in chocolate. He made a chocolate layer cake, filled and frosted on the sides with strawberry icing. Then he stood Kit-Kats on end around the sides and tied them with ribbon (mostly to keep them in place) so it looks like a basket. He saved the leftover chocolate from the strawberries, added some whipping cream, and made a ganache to cover the top of the cake. Once the strawberries had hardened, he piled them on top of the ganache so it looks like a basket full of strawberries. He's taking it to work to surprise his boss for her birthday. She is also his best friend. She's going to love it! 

I pulled the meat off a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store (They're $2-3 cheaper than raw chickens and they're already cooked). I put the meat in the fridge and have the bones cooking for broth. 

I also made a batch of bean burgers (8 of them), topped them with 2 slices of cheese, put them in buns, and wrapped in waxed paper. All they need now is a quick heating in the microwave, condiments, and a pickle. 

I've got the dehydrator full of kale, spinach, and parsley. When it's dry, I plan on crumbling it all together and storing it for use in soups and casseroles. Not a whole lot of flavor, but loads of nutrients. 

I also made a batch of overnight oats with cherries and bananas. I start with a pint of homemade yogurt and add things until it's good. Then I put it in jelly glasses and put on the lids. This batch made 6 jars, so I'll have first breakfast for the next 6 days. (Second breakfast is a breakfast sandwich, which I made yesterday)

Is it naptime yet?


----------



## painterswife

Lots of eggs to use so today I am makiing homemade noodles from scratch topped with beef stroganoff.


----------



## 101pigs

Irish Pixie said:


> I was inspired by a package of Cajun spiced beef sausage I found in the freezer. I sauteed about every veggies I had- sweet onion, zucchini, yellow squash, asparagus, green pepper, mushrooms, and I'm sure I forgot a couple in olive oil with "Slap Yer Mama" spice mix. It was delicious, the sausage and spice mix gave it the just right amount of flavor.
> 
> Last night we nibbled on cheese and meats, neither one of us was hungry after a late lunch with the grands.
> 
> Tonight is Mr. Pixie's perfected marinated grilled chicken (it's become a once a week thing), grilled romaine salad, and I think the eggplant, mushroom, spinach side again. It's become a favorite.


Enjoy Cajun food while in south


Irish Pixie said:


> I was inspired by a package of Cajun spiced beef sausage I found in the freezer. I sauteed about every veggies I had- sweet onion, zucchini, yellow squash, asparagus, green pepper, mushrooms, and I'm sure I forgot a couple in olive oil with "Slap Yer Mama" spice mix. It was delicious, the sausage and spice mix gave it the just right amount of flavor.
> 
> Last night we nibbled on cheese and meats, neither one of us was hungry after a late lunch with the grands.
> 
> Tonight is Mr. Pixie's perfected marinated grilled chicken (it's become a once a week thing), grilled romaine salad, and I think the eggplant, mushroom, spinach side again. It's become a favorite.


Louisana Jambalaya with mostly Crawfish. Love that Cajun food while in South Louisiana.


----------



## no really

Pulling some tamales out of the freezer for supper, making tortillas (corn and flour) tonight for tomorrow. Farriers are coming they will be at neighbors ranch, gonna be a big get together from surrounding area. Be a lot of horses from the area and old friends and a heck of a lot of food!! So eating light today.


----------



## Gayle in KY

On top of all the other stuff I made today, I decided to make a batch of spaghetti sauce, too. I already have 1 1/2 lbs of cooked noodles in the fridge, so why not? 

I guess we'll be eating leftovers all weekend and maybe longer. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Irish Pixie

101pigs said:


> Enjoy Cajun food while in south
> 
> Louisana Jambalaya with mostly Crawfish. Love that Cajun food while in South Louisiana.


We enjoyed a lot of Cajun food while we were in New Orleans in February, the food is simply awesome. Our son in law taught us Yankees how to eat a crawfish at the Cajun festival in VA years ago. Good stuff.


----------



## Irish Pixie

It's a beautiful cool fallish day today, highs around 70. I'm doing a beef roast in the slow cooker, roasted turnips, golden beets, and brussel sprouts in the oven, and making a fresh salad.


----------



## doozie

Tonight will be copycat KFC bowls with fresh corn kernels, we've almost finished the bakers dozen we picked up. I meant to freeze some, but I'm short on space in the freezer.

My cinnamon rolls this morning were a copy cat Pecan cinnamon roll from Cinnabon. Dough and I do not get along at times, and today it did not want to rise, I plugged ahead and baked the little risers anyway. Sicklingly sweet is the best way to describe what came of it. Trashed it after sampling. 
We didn't need a whole pan of 12 rolls sitting around anyway. I'll stick to my recipes for two source if I try again.


----------



## susieneddy

Thursday night we had leftovers of the curry and rice

Last night was chicken fried chicken with fries and buttered broccoli


----------



## random

Guinness-braised beef short ribs with colcannon (mashed potatoes with cabbage) and boiled vegetables. Going Irish - not sure how authentic it is though. Maybe Pixie can comment?

Tomorrow is either Chile Verde con cerdo (pork) or Adobado, haven't decided which yet.


----------



## painterswife

I made a kitchen sink salad to use up stuff. Chopped spinach, Green onions, grape tomatoes, left over coleslaw and red grapes. All mixed up in one bowl. So good it just might become a regular item on the menu.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We have some beautiful peppers that are at peak, so I'm making chicken scaloppine with peperonata, and salad.


----------



## doozie

DH will have a burger and fries for dinner, I'll have a chopped salad. 
I might make loaded potato soup too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night's dinner was homemade pizza using a recipe from a friend . I had that recipe for more than 30 years and lost it! Thank you Esther for giving it to me again.

I added the sausage lady spicy Italian sausage, peppers & onions from Rosy' s vegetable stand. Pretty home grown dinner!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Last night turned into leftovers for dinner. Tonight will be the chicken scaloppine with peperonata, and salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the pizza and had a salad with it. We grazed on the pizza for brunch


----------



## doozie

The past week I've revisited a few cereals from my youth for breakfast.
Life and Fruit Loops boxes were opened, I'm enjoying them and have Apple Jacks and Frosted Shredded Wheat next in line. I almost never buy (it's been years) this sort of thing so it's been a real treat.

Pork chops, applesauce and Delicata squash for dinner tomorrow.

An unnamed mystery roast from the butchers meat bundle I picked up months ago and assorted roasted veggies the next day.


----------



## alida

Apple Jacks! I haven't seen those in stores in Canada for years - of course I haven't looked for them either..I will now. Lunch today was from an Italian deli, a thick slice of grilled eggplant covered with pesto, mozzarella and thin sliced tomato on top, then put under the broiler to brown a bit. Fantastic, and very filling. Tonights dinner is going to be left over goulash soup and maybe a piece of toast too. I picked up a basket of peaches on the weekend, so no guess what's for dessert.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I making a meatloaf (beef and pork mixed), sauteed green beans, and a salad.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Yesterday, I turned quite a few of my leftovers into other dishes. Spaghetti sauce, noodles, and half a container of cottage cheese became lasagna. Leftover rice are now yet another batch of black bean burgers (very popular here). I can't remember what else.

I had just finished cleaning up the kitchen and my son came in with a pork loin, so I cooked that last night. 

This morning, I used some leftover rotisserie chicken and a can of crescent rolls, along with some cheddar cheese to make pinwheels. They weren't too bad. The bottoms could have been crisper.

I also made a graham cracker crust and filled it with cheesecake (the unbaked kind because I'm lazy)


----------



## alida

I helped some people process five bushels of tomatos into what seemed like a bazillion jars of sauce today. We ate some of the sauce on pizza and pasta (both homemade), plus the last of their sausage made last November...and salad from the garden. Plus wine. I love doing this type of batch processing with a bunch of people. It was a great day!


----------



## doozie

Leftover roast beef as sandwiches tonight. That's all I have planned so far.


----------



## susieneddy

Monday night we had homemade butternut soup and a salad.
Tuesday night we had grilled garlic brats and French fries. One day healthy...the next? Not so much... but tasty!
Wednesday night we had leftovers from Tuesday night.

I thought i had posted Monday and Tuesday meals but it was still sitting here waiting on me to hit post...lol


----------



## sniper69

Sunday was some chicken tacos (made with ground chicken) Also had made a meatloaf, with mashed potatoes and corn (my kids love meatloaf  ). Monday we had a sort of chicken soup, and Tuesday we had lime chicken and rice bowls (topped with tomatoes and lettuce). Last night was a pumpkin, apple, blackbean chili. Tonight is a roasted spaghetti squash with sauteed mushrooms and onions, with some tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was fried chicken breast and fries. We got the chicken from a local company in Merida who delivers to the beach. The whole breast was so big that we split half of one. Still have another one to have for breakfast.


----------



## doozie

I made a pack of chicken tenders, seasoned and browned for topping salads, or making a sandwiches.

Instant pot enchilada pie with the remainder of the roast for dinner tonight. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## alida

I don't have a car so when my sister asked if I wanted to drive to Costco I jumped at the chance. One day later I'm still shoehorning "stuff" into storage, including the freezer. Tonight I'm experimenting with some of the bag of artichokes I bought, plus some wild Coho salmon. Lunch today was fresh buffalo mozzarella with tomato and basil. That was the first time I'd tried mozzarella made from buffalo milk and I loved the richer smooth taste. However the cost is a lot higher than cows milk mozz so it'll be an occasional treat.


----------



## doozie

Cranberry Orange muffins, I found a package of last years frozen cranberries in the freezer.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had lobster and asparagus


----------



## doozie

I'm trying something new to us, just seasoned and pre-prepared differently.
Kielbasa type sausage, peppers, onions, red and sweet potatoes all cubed, seasoned with some garlic and chili powder, cooking oil added to the mixture then vacuumed packed in a bag and refrigerated overnight. (I use chili powder exclusively in chili) but this sounded interesting to us. 
It all gets popped into a skillet tonight.


----------



## random

Drunken noodles, gyoza, and miso soup last night. Tonight is only frozen pizza...


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Chicken Cordon Bleu, rice, corn on the cob and stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Gayle in KY

Last night, I had a biscuit. Yep, just a biscuit. But this was not your average biscuit. It was simmered in butter and it was huge! I didn't intend to just eat a biscuit, I had lots of other things, but it filled me up. Next time, I'm going to make them smaller - much smaller.


----------



## GTX63

Last night was mesquite smoked pork chops with barbeque baked beans, skillet corn bread and we tried some homemade ice cream. Slept like a dead man.


----------



## RobertDane

GTX63 said:


> Last night was mesquite smoked pork chops with barbeque baked beans, skillet corn bread and we tried some homemade ice cream. Slept like a dead man.


I lurv cornbread...  ...never tried the skillet before...Use jiffy cornbread...


----------



## doozie

Beef broccoli stir fry with a home made stir fry sauce, with ramen noodles prepared and then seasoned and fried plus plenty of mushrooms. Maybe rice on the side too.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made some sort of Chinese food tonight. I recently bought some new Mung beans and accidentally grew too many. So, today, I bought some peppers and cut them up along with onions. I cooked those in a little oil, added some garlic and cooked pork loin (cut small), then added fish sauce, sesame oil, and soy sauce. When all that was hot, I stirred in the bean sprouts, a little red pepper flakes, and ground dried celery (because I forgot to add any celery, despite buying it today and prepping it for the recipe) Anyway, I served that mess over rice. It was pretty stinkin' good.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we had black beans and rice seasoned with chipolte pepper powder. We served it with some spinach.


----------



## GTX63

Almost everything tastes better in a cast iron skillet, from cornbread to pie.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I woke up this morning thinking about bbq pork. I have cooked pork loin in the fridge, so I'll just add some bbq sauce to it and simmer it a little while. I also bought some hamburger buns yesterday and found out, after I got home, I already had a pack in the bread box, so I'll be able to use up some of those.

I haven't decided if I'll have cole slaw, salad, or cooked broccoli with fresh Parmesan cheese and crushed pretzels with it. I'm leaning toward the broccoli. I know the cole slaw would go better, but broccoli is my favorite vegetable. I might have the salad for lunch and to heck with making slaw.


----------



## random

RobertDane said:


> I lurv cornbread...  ...never tried the skillet before...Use jiffy cornbread...


I do mine in cast iron, corn meal only - wheat doesn't agree with me so it's a gluten-free recipe.


Gayle in KY said:


> ... I forgot to add any celery, despite buying it today and prepping it for the recipe ...


Ha! When I did the drunken noodles, I went to the store _specifically _for basil, then forgot to put it in!


GTX63 said:


> Almost everything tastes better in a cast iron skillet, from cornbread to pie.


Yep!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had pasta with shrimp & spinach in a creamy parmesan sauce. Tasty!


----------



## doozie

Tonight I'm stuffing some sweet red long peppers with Italian sausage and in the middle is a thick cut of mozzarella, baked in the oven with red sauce and served over spaghetti.

I'll make pizza dough and use the rest of the sausage for pizzas baked in cast iron skillets  tomorrow.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have more than enough food in the fridge, so everybody can eat whatever they want. Instead of making dinner today, I'm going to teach my DIL how to make bread. (She asked me to, I'm not bullying her)


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ordered out from a local restaurant. I had Baby Back Ribs with French Fries and cole slaw. Susie had the ribs and a double order of salad.

Tonight we had homemade spaghetti with meatballs. We put most of it back in the freezer.


----------



## Gayle in KY

We made more bread today, but we made half of the dough into flat bread and the rest into pretzel bites. She didn't believe I knew how to make pretzels. She believes me now. 

The flat bread will be breakfast sandwiches. It's not real flat, it's thick enough to split. I cooked some eggs with hash browns, chicken, cooked minced vegetables (bell peppers, jalapenos, onions, celery, and garlic), and cheddar cheese. I baked it in a pan the same size we used for the bread. That will be chilled, then cut into squares to fit inside the bread. I wrap each one individually in waxed paper so I can just throw them in the microwave for about 45 seconds and breakfast is served.


----------



## doozie

I made big soft pretzels once....haha, once. What a production. 
I do want to try to make pretzel rolls though, maybe ill give it a try some day soon.

Dinner is pork steaks on the grill, applesauce, acorn squash with brown sugar glaze, and crispy ore ida potato crowns.


----------



## susieneddy

Thursday night was leftover spaghetti and meatballs
Friday night we had pepperoni pizza from Costco and added peppers, onions and more cheese to it


----------



## doozie

Whole chicken on the charcoal grill, we will probably eat half today,and the other half tomorrow as chicken and dumplings,chicken noodle casserole, or???


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Hoison Shrimp and Broccoli. We were planning to have cauliflower rice but....it just didn't taste good lol. So just shrimp and broccoli. It was really good. The fresh ginger really set it off!


----------



## random

Steak and baked potatoes last night. Tacos al carbon tonight - meat's been marinating since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## alida

I made a BLT for lunch today with some local picked when actually ripe tomato. It tasted so good that I had one for dinner tonight. Fresh pear for dessert.


----------



## Gayle in KY

We're still eating (planned) leftovers. The rolls DIL made the other day were getting stale, so I showed her how to turn them into bread pudding. I don't care for it, but she was tickled to death and ate a big dish of it.


----------



## doozie

Just burgers and maybe acorn squash.


----------



## susieneddy

For last nights meal I thawed out a pack of baby back ribs....or so I thought.

Eddy was getting the Pit Barrel smoker ready and then I realized that I had not thawed out ribs. I thawed out a beef tenderloin! Big change in meal plans! So we had grilled tenderloin, asparagus, buttered boiled potatoes and sautéed mushrooms & onions. We got the tenderloin from a company in Merida that delivers to the beach are. The meat was very tender and juicy! Even one piece that was over cooked was great.


----------



## doozie

I took a block of frozen fish (cod) from the freezer and will prepare it in the oven with seasonings. Served over fresh veggie stir fry and angel hair pasta. Not my favorite thing, but DH likes it a lot.


----------



## random

susieneddy said:


> For last nights meal I thawed out a pack of baby back ribs....or so I thought.
> 
> Eddy was getting the Pit Barrel smoker ready and then I realized that I had not thawed out ribs. I thawed out a beef tenderloin! Big change in meal plans! So we had grilled tenderloin, asparagus, buttered boiled potatoes and sautéed mushrooms & onions. We got the tenderloin from a company in Merida that delivers to the beach are. The meat was very tender and juicy! Even one piece that was over cooked was great.


NICE on-the-fly change of plans there! That's always fun!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I thought I had some hamburger buns in the breadbox, so I shredded some cooked pork loin that I had in the freezer, added a jar of barbecue sauce that I canned last year, and made bbq pork for sandwiches. Then I found out that somebody ate all the buns, so now I'm going to have to make some. I'm too lazy to throw on a bra and go to the corner to buy some.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had another piece of the beef tenderloin. This time I pan seared the meat in a cast Iron skillet then transferred the skillet and meat to a 500 degree oven for 9 minutes, rested and sliced into medallions. Served with asparagus, mashed potatoes and a red wine reduction sauce. We shared a bottle of Don Leo Shiraz. This is a really good Mexican Wine.


----------



## doozie

Burgers again, diced potatoes, some garlic and onion the skillet, and probably something else green on the side.
Possibly home made soup, I'm just not sure what I want yet.


----------



## susieneddy

Tuesday night we used up the last of the beef tenderloin by making tacos from them. It was really good and spicy due to the habanero sauce we added to it.

Wednesday night I had a grilled cheese sandwich and DW has some more tacos.


----------



## random

"Thai" chicken salad - basically a take on the Cheesecake Factory Thai lettuce wraps. Same thing but served as a salad.


----------



## doozie

Clearing the freezer of convienience food, breaded fish and Fries for DH, chicken Kiev for me, peas on the side. Trying to make room for turkey breasts and hoping they go on sale soon. 
The last time I was at the local store I saw tons of turkey drumsticks for some reason.

Tomorrow I hope to make individual chunk of meat and veggie stew pots with some mini cast iron Dutch ovens I just had to have and have yet to use. They were "cute". 1 1/2 quart size.
If I use them outside depending on the weather I might try to make biscuits in a larger size too.


----------



## sniper69

Last night, we ate out for our anniversary. Both of us had beef tenderloin, my wife had hers with a wedge salad, I had mine with a salad topped with walnuts, blue cheese, and apples (drizzled with a little olive oil).

Tuesday was some chickpea pasta with a sausage bolognese sauce that I made added on top of the "pasta". 

Monday we had a ground turkey meatloaf, with sweet potato fries and a mixed green salad on the side.


----------



## alida

I have a blade steak simmering with this and that, pot roast style. I'm serving it with a bit of mashed potato and green peas - and lots of gravy.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, happy anniversary!


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, happy anniversary!


Thank you Gayle!


----------



## newfieannie

yes indeed! Happy Anniversary! how many years? i got over 40 with mine and could have done 40 more with him. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

I've got chicken pieces in the oven. i saw some cajun spice last week. never ever tried it before. no directions. don't even know if it goes with chicken. threw it on anyway.

I could smell it when i was out mowing. we'll see what happens. if i don't eat it i'll save it for my son. he'll eat anything ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I have a pot of baked beans, baking away in my oven as I write. I made baked beans once, years ago and wasn't impressed with the results - they were okay but not better than Bush's canned beans. These though, already taste much better than anything from a can and there's still one hour of baking to go. Now, if I could just remember exactly what amounts of this and that I added to the pot.....


----------



## newfieannie

I don't have a fixed recipe either. i know what i put in every time. beans soaked overnight. add onions, molasses, salt pork and a little brown sugar. 

i just go by taste while i'm cooking. last time i had too much molasses for me and my son thought it was the best ever. come to think of it, it's time for baked beans! i haven't had any this week and usually make them twice a week. i still have 60 lbs in my preps. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> I don't have a fixed recipe either. i know what i put in every time. beans soaked overnight. add onions, molasses, salt pork and a little brown sugar.
> 
> i just go by taste while i'm cooking. last time i had too much molasses for me and my son thought it was the best ever. come to think of it, it's time for baked beans! i haven't had any this week and usually make them twice a week. i still have 60 lbs in my preps. ~Georgia


I did the same, well close, as I used some bacon instead of salt pork. I also added some dry mustard and about 1 tablespoon of tomato paste because that's what was left in the tube. They do taste great.


----------



## doozie

Now I think that I'll make beans tomorrow too, and also pork chops.

I did get the mini Dutch ovens out today and they are actually only about a 5 inch lid and 3/4 quart size, not 1 1/2 quart. Maybe a better size for a dessert, but they are simmering outside with meat and veggies to the brim. Rolls are rising and all is good.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had salmon with a spicy/sweet/salty rub, fettuccini and asparagus. The salmon was a nice break after all of the beef we have been eating!

Tonight we had leftovers but swaped asparagus for broccoli


----------



## Gayle in KY

Well, dang! I fixed all kinds of stuff to eat over the weekend. I forgot to cook the cod, which is what I've really been wanting! I even made tartar sauce and bought more hamburger buns to serve it on! UGH! I wish I had a brain!


----------



## bstuart29

Spaghetti


----------



## random

"Southern Fried Dinner" - breaded pork chops and fried green tomatoes. Probably mashed potatoes on the side.

Chinese tomorrow. Hot & Sour soup as always, have to decide what main dishes. Probably do Mongolian Beef and Cashew Chicken.


----------



## alida

I made minestrone soup today, to share with some family tomorrow. After smelling it cook all afternoon I wasn't interested in eating any myself, and so I just put a pork loin, crusted with grainy mustard, in the oven and will make some sort of stir fry for a side.


----------



## doozie

Salmon on the grill, with a creamy cheesey noodle casserole for two, and peas.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Swiss chard and kale with lemon juice, garlic, goat cheese, parmesean, and pepper


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

green beans, green onions, bacon


----------



## doozie

Tonight is something I have not made in ages. I picked up egg roll wrappers a while back, so it's going to be egg rolls in the air fryer.

I also have cream cheese and those imitation crab sticks so I'll see if I can make a few Crab Rangoon.

Veggie fried rice might happen too.


----------



## GTX63

Cool temperatures are the start of chilli season for us.
Sunday was a big pot of the High Queen's chilli and cornbread. She split up half and make a brick for freezing. The rest will last us until tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was dig around in the freezer day. And what did we come up with? Meatball in pasta sauce! So last night was spaghetti and meatballs with a crunch side salad. We have enough left over for lunch today. Tonight? Hmmmmm.....not sure!


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> yes indeed! Happy Anniversary! how many years? i got over 40 with mine and could have done 40 more with him. ~Georgia


Georgia - it has been 25 years. Am looking towards 25 more.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was some Flanken style beef ribs on the grill. Lunch yesterday was beef tips with sauteed mushrooms and onions with some mashed taters and baked sweet potatoes.

Saturday night we had lemon chicken with steamed green beans. The chicken tenders were breaded with a mix of almond flour with some salt and pepper.


----------



## bstuart29

Making potato soup tonight


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had buffalo style wings deep fried, French fries and onion rings coated in a tempura batter. The rings were awesome


----------



## Gayle in KY

I cooked 2 boneless chicken breasts last night. These were not your average chicken breasts, though. They were ginormous! Two of them filled a 9"x13" pan! I just salted and peppered them, covered the pan, and cooked them low and slow until they were falling-apart tender. Then I shredded them and let them absorb the liquid that cooked out of them. I know that sounds boring, but it was so good! I froze 3 quarts of the meat and still have quite a bit in the fridge - about 1/3 of it. 

Before I put the breasts in the pan, I trimmed them and ground the trimmings. I cooked the ground chicken in a small saucepan with olive oil and some salt and pepper., covering it for a little while so it could steam. Once it was cool, I spread it out on a tray and froze it. I ended up with a quart of that, too. 

I love having cooked meat in the freezer. I can add it to all sorts of things (casseroles, salads, soups, etc) or just add some sort of sauce or cheese and eat it on noodles, rice, quinoa, or buns.


----------



## doozie

I found everything bagel sprinkle topping a while back and I am going to attempt onion bagels, I can't find a decent tasting store bought bagel anywhere here. ( not that mine will be any better LOL) I've got nothIng but time today, so it will keep me busy.

Split pea soup minus the ham for a change, cubes of potato in its place.
Burgers on the grill.


----------



## painterswife

Just had roast beef on rye with swiss and horseradish and thousand Island dressing heated in the air fyer for dinner. Start to finish 9 minutes. Delicious


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just ate the rest of the finger sandwiches so they wouldn't go bad. Everybody is eating whatever leftovers they feel like eating. I'll start cooking again tomorrow now that the fridge is getting reasonably cleared out. I started a gallon of yogurt today. It will be ready in the morning. I'm running the dishwasher now so it will be ready for the onslaught tomorrow. I already have a list of dishes I'm planning on making. Knowing me, I'll probably add more.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was an order supper (take-out) night. For supper I had a sandwich from a local restaurant called Melt Bar and Grilled. The Sandwich is called Winner Winner Chicken Dinner. Very tasty and filling.


----------



## random

painterswife said:


> Just had roast beef on rye with swiss and horseradish and thousand Island dressing heated in the air fyer for dinner. Start to finish 9 minutes. Delicious


I think I'm going to have to do something like that for lunch! Unfortunately, there's no such thing as gluten-free Rye


----------



## Gayle in KY

So far, I've made a bag of cod (baked with butter), 3-ingredient pancakes (to teach DIL how to make them), breakfast sandwiches (including the bread for them), chicken pinwheels (with 2 kinds of cheese), and put away the gallon of yogurt and half gallon of buttermilk that I made yesterday (they both needed to sit out overnight). I'd probably make more food, but the fridge is pretty full. 

Now I need to run the dishwasher and clean the house. The fun never stops.


----------



## sapphira

Dinner for eight with finicky grandchildren. Roast beef cooked in gluten free gravy mix, cauliflour popcorn, peas and mashed potatoes.


----------



## doozie

Gayle, I wish I had someone teach me to cook way back when. My mom didn't like a messy kitchen or any help I guess. My MIL didn't really cook from scratch. Sounds like fun to me!

Today I made a pork carnitas Hawaiian pizza for lunch. I had Some premade meat in the freezer, and now I always have frozen pizza dough balls on hand too. Turned out great, something I would never have thought of. Just enough zippy flavor.
I watch Sam the Cooking Guy on You tube, he swears a lot, but we've enjoyed getting new ideas from him and he made pizza video yesterday

Tonights dinner is a stew in the crockpot, bread and butter.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Doozie, the only thing I ever helped with when I lived at home was mashed potatoes. When I got married the first time, I couldn't cook a thing. I've made it a point to teach all of my kids to cook so they wouldn't end up in that situation. Now the in-laws are wanting to learn. I'm happy to teach them and they're so proud of themselves! I love it! 

i ended up making small pizza crusts out of the rest of the dough, so I had DIL make a pizza spread to put on them (mozzarella, slivered pepperoni, and enough pizza sauce to moisten everything.) I also taught her how to make pizza sauce. She took pics and put it on her FB page.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef stew, buttermilk biscuits, chocolate cream pie.


----------



## alida

Butter chicken with naan to soak up the sauce. The side was a simple cucumber salad dressed with a mint and yogurt dressing. I don't usually make dessert but I did today, baked apples. They apples will keep nicely for a couple more days for breakfast lunch or dinner.


----------



## doozie

I ended up making biscuits for last nights stew, the leftovers became biscuits and sausage gravy for DH breakfast, I snuck a bite or two.

Lunch is the rest of the Pork Carnitas meat on buns, I might add a BBQ sauce to mine.

Dinner is the last of the stew for DH and a salad for me, but for some reason I feel like making French toast instead. So we will see what happens.


----------



## susieneddy

We went all out last night for dinner. We had a Costco cheese pizza


----------



## random

Lasagna tonight and Texas Red chili tomorrow. The sauce for that chili uses about 7 different types of peppers, gotta start making it today!


----------



## doozie

We were so busy today I should have used the crock pot for something. I just didn't think ahead. It's going to be home made KFC bowls, easy enough.

I've also been enjoying melted butter and those mock crab sticks, and enjoying them enough to pick up more my last time out. 

Tomorrow is a shrimp, chicken and sausage Jambalaya. I'll try to shrink the recipe down to a two or three serving size.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie made Brochette de Camarones which is peppers, onions, garlic, tomatoes, ham and shrimp. Also we had refried beans but we added bacon drippings and cheese to it. We mixed it all together and heated it up.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had a pumpkin that was getting a little soft, so I roasted it, scooped it out and mashed it. Then I added some of it to pancake batter, along with some pumpkin pie spice, and made pancakes. I made a batch of Blonde Butter Sauce a couple of days ago, so I served it with that. I could just drink that sauce!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Baked potatoes with sour cream


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm teaching DIL how to make Chinese steamed buns today. Filling will be a choice of chicken or pork with a wide variety of sauce options.


----------



## doozie

Leek and potato soup in the pressure cooker. Burgers on rye with Swiss cheese. Should be enough for dinner.


----------



## alida

It's a rainy day here, perfect for making a hot dinner. I'm making a new recipe, a pork tenderloin stuffed with apricots and cranberries, plus rosemary.  The oven will be on for that so I'm going to roast some sweet potato cubes, and asparagus too.


----------



## doozie

It's a day off here, convienience foods from the freezer/leftovers.

I took a very small beef brisket from the freezer for tomorrow. I'll pressure cook it, the recipe says add liquid smoke, hopefully it will be good. 
I'm just going to be chopping it and making sandwiches.


----------



## Gayle in KY

We have tons of food in the fridge, as usual, so I'm teaching DIL to make bagels. She did a great job! She used up the last of the no-rise dough she made a few days ago, so we'll try another kind tomorrow or the next day (whenever we run out of bread-y things)

I also made some Teriyaki sauce so we could change up some of the meat. Gotta keep things interesting.


----------



## alida

leftover pork roast and roasted sweet potatos, from last nights meal, plus sliced tomatos. I was going to eat the leftover asparagus too, but decided to put them into an omelette for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Burritos made with local heritage corn tortillas


----------



## doozie

Pasta, probably Spaghetti and home made meat sauce. Zucchini and a salad on the side.


----------



## GTX63

15 bean soup with onions and ham and then cornbread on the side.
Cornbread seems to show up on the menu a lot after harvest.


----------



## susieneddy

Two nights ago we got take out from the local Italian restaurant. One of us had the Special Tuscan chicken with penne pasta, the other one got the Chicken Parmesan with a side order of spaghetti in a marinara sauce. We also had an order of cheesy bread that we shared. 
Last night we had leftovers since each order was enough for 2 people.

Today we will be smoking some St. Louis Style Ribs and will have potato salad and baked beans with it.


----------



## Gayle in KY

doozie said:


> Pasta, probably Spaghetti and home made meat sauce. Zucchini and a salad on the side.


Except for the zucchini, that's what I taught DIL to make yesterday. She did a good job, as usual.


----------



## RobertDane

Once again... 😀 

Can't help myself ...


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper will be chili and cornbread - perfect for the weather changing and with the light rain we've been blessed with today.
Last night was spaghetti. I had the regular sauce, as well as a sauce with sautéed zucchini, summer squash, and red onions added. Cooked separate was some Italian sausage to add on top of the spaghetti.
Tuesday night we had some Koegel Dinner Franks, mashed potatoes, and steamed green beans. 

The weekend was a whirlwind and went by to fast - we visited our son who lives out of state. We ate a wide variety of tasty foods.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have a ton of food in the fridge, so all I cooked today was a batch of Chex Party Mix. I wouldn't have made that, except I was given a box of Corn Chex, so I figured, 'why not'.


----------



## alida

Gayle in KY said:


> I have a ton of food in the fridge, so all I cooked today was a batch of Chex Party Mix. I wouldn't have made that, except I was given a box of Corn Chex, so I figured, 'why not'.


Those Chex party mixes are addictive. I've heard that the mix keeps for up to a week in a tightly sealed container, but I have no idea if that's true, there's never any left after two days around here!

Dinner was from a local Middle Eastern restaurant, their sampler tray with six dips and salads,plus fresh made flatbread (made in front of me). I cooked a lamb kebab too. I suspect I'll be having the same dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've already taken care of all the animals and cleaned the house. I can't cook today. There's no room in the refrigerator. 😥😪😥

Heeeey... I could make a cake! 🤗


----------



## doozie

Kitchen mishap yesterday, long story short is that I scalded my hand with the meat sauce. Salvaged the dinner though.

DH has put together the Split pea soup with ham for tonight, and he will have something from the freezer, probably breaded fish, with it. I'll be fine with just the soup, its hearty.
I don't even have to do the dishes, he is taking over all kitchen duties


----------



## Gayle in KY

Hope your hand is feeling better soon! In the meantime, enjoy being taken care of.


----------



## GTX63

I am pulling a couple of ribeyes out of the freezer this morning. It will be a nice Saturday night treat.
I'll grill them over some aged oak with a little charcoal, throw some of our summer corn next to them, a few baked potatoes onto the embers below and maybe simmer some baked beans the way God intended.


----------



## doozie

Chicken shrimp and broccoli stir fry, maybe extra veggies too. Plain rice to go with.


----------



## doozie

Today is home made cheese pizzas for lunch, dinner will be pinto beans and a rice/salsa mixture with a burger patty along side.
I set up no knead rye bread yesterday, so I'll pop a loaf of rye in the oven when I make the pizza,trying a new recipe so fingers crossed it looks as good as the picture that went with the recipe.


----------



## GTX63

Today my wife is heading to the University to visit our oldest son, so I am on my own.
That means I go into the kitchen with our dogs, go thru the cabinets, pantry and refrigerator scrounging the leftovers.
Whatever the dogs won't eat I usually get.


----------



## susieneddy

well we had leftover ribs, potato salad and beans on Friday night.
Last night was pizza night with some cold beers


----------



## sniper69

Friday night ended up being a roast beef sandwich on my way to camping with my sons cub scout den (he wanted a quarter pound burger instead of roast beef, lol). Of course s'mores for dessert. Woke up Saturday morning to 30-31 degrees (Fahrenheit). Talk about a chilly morning. The coffee (for me) and hot chocolate (for my son) was definitely welcomed (I was warm until I got out of my sleeping bag, lol). Saturday's supper ended up being some burgers and hot dogs on the grill with tater tots, green beans, and some fresh veg on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had Hoisin beef with wide rice noodles, broccoli, carrots and onions.


----------



## doozie

Just leftovers for lunch and dinner. I made a mountain of beans, so something beany for tomorrows lunch too. 

We went shopping today and picked up fresh cheese curds and potatoes. DH wants me to make Poutine tomorrow, I've never made it before. I might even break out the oil fryer for the fries instead of using the air fryer.


----------



## sniper69

Sunday night for supper we had chorizo nachos with a homemade cheese sauce.









Last night was baked ziti with garlic cheese bread.


----------



## alida

I have a package of potroast with gravy thawing in the fridge right now. Sides to be determined much later. Given that the gravy is very savoury I might stick some french fries in the oven too. I love fries with gravy.


----------



## doozie

I think we will have lasagna for two made in a bread pan, with side salads.
I'll probably have leftover ricotta, I came upon a recipe for small batch of ricotta pound cake cupcakes for dessert.
We will be working outside today and building up an appetite.










Ricotta Pound Cake Cupcakes with Whipped Ricotta Frosting


Ricotta pound cake cupcakes topped with whipped ricotta frosting are so special! It is the flavors of a poundcake, but in a small-batch form. Next time you have leftover ricotta, make this whipped ricotta frosting and spread it on anything. There aren’t many weeks when a large container of fresh...




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## CKelly78z

One of my favorite "comfort food" meals is Rebecca's homeade tomato basil soup that we get from the Amish, and grilled cheese sandwiches using Muenster cheese...absolutely warms you from the inside out.





__





Soup - Tomato Basil Rebecca`s Quarts | Walnut Creek Foods







www.walnutcreekfoods.com


----------



## doozie

Hot dogs and special buns found their way into the shopping cart last time we were out, so we are having super loaded dogs. I don't know what else today.

I did find a recipe for something new to us, maybe tomorrow, maybe not.
Meat sauce stuffed spaghetti squash. I imagine cooking the sauce in the squash would add a lot of flavor. I'm improvising the recipe to add the sauce to the almost fully cooked squash and let them meld for the last 15-20 minutes of cooking time.

I have a squash sitting on the counter...









Slot88 > Situs Slot Online Deposit Pulsa Tanpa Potongan


Slot88 merupakan situs judi slot deposit pulsa tanpa potongan terbaik di Indonesia. Sebagai agen deposit pulsa tanpa potongan kami selalu memberikan layanan yang terbaik dan berkualitas agar setiap member bisa dengan betah bermain dan juga merasa nyaman.




chefjulieyoon.com


----------



## sniper69

Last night was a restaurant food kind of night. So with the marvels of technology (door dash) we had food delivered from a couple places - depending on what family members wanted. I ended up enjoying a double bacon smashburger and order of smash fries ( Smashburger: A Better Burger Restaurant | Order Online! ).

Wednesday night for supper we had chicken tenders dredged in almond flour (after cooking in some olive oil - finished by simmering with some chicken broth and a touch of lemon juice), brussel sprouts, peas, and mashed potatoes.

Tuesday night, we baked some pizzas in the oven and had pizza with salad on the side.

I'm still undecided on what to make tonight for supper.


----------



## Gayle in KY

We had pumpkin pancakes with Blonde Butter Sauce.


----------



## Vjk

Burritos and Pringles


----------



## doozie

Something easy from the freezer tonight, We each haven't decided what we want though. 

I took a half chicken out while digging around to make chicken and parsley dumplings tomorrow.


----------



## Burntfinger

Red beans and rice with that sausage I can;t spell that starts with an A  Sigh, No leftovers.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had fried pork chops, mashed potatoes that we covered with white gravy and broccoli.


----------



## susieneddy

We had leftovers from the previous night


----------



## doozie

Yesterday I made egg salad, tuna salad, and boiled a potato to add to the egg salad if anyone felt like potato salad. Worked out well for lunch choices today.

Leftover chicken and dumplings for DH tonight. A nice big lettuce and? salad for me.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a batch of black bean burgers and some spaghetti squash this evening. I haven't eaten anything. I'm trying to lose this last 15 pounds (already lost 115)


----------



## doozie

Salmon, cauliflower, and small baked potatoes. I'm not sure how or if I'll season the salmon yet.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Oatmeal for breakfast. Soup 'n' sandwich for dinner. Lasagna for supper.


----------



## doozie

I found a gigantic stuffed porkchop we will split in the freezer. I have a small chest freezer, and there are things from 2019 at the bottom. I'd get a full size upright freezer if I could do it over! I'm spending time today to organize it yet again.

A butternut squash and of course some applesauce on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we made Green Curry with chicken for dinner. I am following Pailin of Hot Thai Kitchen on YouTube and got some good tips on making green curry. One tip was to reduce half of the called for Coconut milk by half and then add the curry paste and simmer that to bloom the seasonings. Another was to cook the chicken in the coconut cream mixture and curry mixture to make sure the chicken is well seasoned. It is a good show. She is really cute and funny and has some great recipes!


----------



## andrea_paulato

I made an Italian spaghetti with meatballs. It was sooo good!


----------



## doozie

Chili in the crockpot, tortilla chips, maybe corn muffins too.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had spaghetti with sauce, with a salad on the side. My hydroponic lettuce had its first harvest last night (it is like an aero garden, but not as pricey, lol). I probably should have taken a picture before removing lettuce leaves.

For lunch yesterday - I had a parmaggedonator and fries from Melt Bar and Grilled. Nothing like a grill cheese sandwich with Pierogi's, cheese, vodka kraut, sautéed onions, and grilled polish sausage on it. 

Tuesday we had taco night. There were both ground beef tacos and chicken tacos. It gave some variety that way.  Tuesday lunch - had a bowl from a restaurant called bibibop. Home - BIBIBOP Asian Grill


Monday was my youngest son's birthday. He wanted pizza - so that was supper (with cake and ice cream for dessert of course).


----------



## RobertDane

Breakfast pork chop with stovetop and walmart packet pork gravy. Just bought lettuce and salad stuff..Prolly make 

a nice one up with slices of large black olives, radish, onion, sunflower seeds , tomato, cheese. Might boil a couple

eggs to put on...AND...😃 ..Dorothy Lynch ..ritz crackers. im done...


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> Hot dogs and special buns found their way into the shopping cart last time we were out, so we are having super loaded dogs. I don't know what else today.
> 
> I did find a recipe for something new to us, maybe tomorrow, maybe not.
> Meat sauce stuffed spaghetti squash. I imagine cooking the sauce in the squash would add a lot of flavor. I'm improvising the recipe to add the sauce to the almost fully cooked squash and let them meld for the last 15-20 minutes of cooking time.
> 
> I have a squash sitting on the counter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slot88 > Situs Slot Online Deposit Pulsa Tanpa Potongan
> 
> 
> Slot88 merupakan situs judi slot deposit pulsa tanpa potongan terbaik di Indonesia. Sebagai agen deposit pulsa tanpa potongan kami selalu memberikan layanan yang terbaik dan berkualitas agar setiap member bisa dengan betah bermain dan juga merasa nyaman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chefjulieyoon.com


Doozie, did you make that delicious looking meat sauce stuffed spaghetti squash? If you did make it and had leftovers....did everything reheat well? I ate very little squash most of my life, now I'm trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## doozie

alida said:


> Doozie, did you make that delicious looking meat sauce stuffed spaghetti squash? If you did make it and had leftovers....did everything reheat well? I ate very little squash most of my life, now I'm trying to make up for lost time.


No, but I will be trying it with the Chili leftovers tomorrow for lunch with cheddar on top. Same idea so it should work.

I'll let you know how it goes.

When I grew up we only had acorn squash once a year.


----------



## doozie

Well, the Chili in the spaghetti squash for lunch was great.
I ended up following the recipe, it took less time to bake the squash than called for, and I broiled the filled squash at the end to melt cheese on top.
I would think it would reheat well, but spaghetti squash can be a bit watery, I'd poke a hole in the bottom to release some liquid before I were to store it as a leftover.

DH said It was surprisingly good, which is code for He was not sure he would like it.









We will do meatballs and sauce instead of meat sauce in the future.

Tonight we are having hamburgers


----------



## susieneddy

For Wednesday we had chicken breasts in Buffalo sauce and a salad. Light and tasty! 

We had an earlier dinner yesterday. We stopped at La Terracita for a quick meal. We both had the Poc Chuc meal with some margarita's.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> Well, the Chili in the spaghetti squash for lunch was great.
> I ended up following the recipe, it took less time to bake the squash than called for, and I broiled the filled squash at the end to melt cheese on top.
> I would think it would reheat well, but spaghetti squash can be a bit watery, I'd poke a hole in the bottom to release some liquid before I were to store it as a leftover.
> 
> DH said It was surprisingly good, which is code for He was not sure he would like it.
> View attachment 91763
> 
> 
> We will do meatballs and sauce instead of meat sauce in the future.
> 
> Tonight we are having hamburgers
> View attachment 91764


Thank you for the update Doozie. The squash looks delicious, and is something I could easily make. I've noted your point about making sure there is somewhere for extra liquid to drain out. Alida


----------



## sniper69

Last night I started beef tips and rice and a pot of beef stew. I no sooner start browning the beef and the request comes "if you haven't started cooking yet, can we have swedish meatballs?" So I made swedish meatballs (I keep a bag or two of ikea meatballs in the freezer for fast meals, lol), served with mashed potatoes and steamed green beans. I still finished cooking the beef tips and beef stew. That way supper was already cooked for today (plus I could have stew at lunch, lol). 


and for tomorrow - Happy Halloween to everyone. The plan is to make some smokeys in a blanket, homemade cheese sauce for tortilla chips, pasta salad, and smoked pork loin (for bbq sandwiches). Also, I hope to make a banana cake with cream cheese frosting. That way when some neighbors are over there is some food to snack on (we always set up the fire pit and sit around it on halloween - that way a beer can be enjoyed while handing out candy to the trick or treaters..  )


----------



## RobertDane

Had an 8 year old meat loaf seasoning packet which I tried out with 1/2 # of fresh 80% wall mart cow. Its good

for 2 # so I poured it in a cereal bowl, mixed it up a little with a spoon and used about half. Pinched 3 rainbow

classic slices of bread into crumb size..set on top of fridge to dry. Set toaster oven to 375°..

Placed hamburger in beat-up plastic bowl..edges had toothmarks from when I used it as a dogfood

bowl. Labs will chew anything when their pups. --- Added 1 egg, seasoning, 1/8 cup milk..actually

used coffee rich. Milk sub. Approximately 1/4 cup of catchup. That helps when mixing it together.

Handful of semi dry bread crumbs..

Made a loaf and put it in a casserole dish that fits in the toaster oven. And finally I placed a bunch

of armour bacon strips on top, secured with tooth pics. Cooked for 35 minutes and added THE

secrete ingredient. My meat loaf frosting consisting of a big ole squirt of catsup mixed with maple

syrup and a dap of kc masterpiece barbeque sauce.

It was delicious..


----------



## RobertDane

RobertDane said:


> Had an 8 year old meat loaf seasoning packet which I tried out with 1/2 # of fresh 80% wall mart cow. Its good
> 
> for 2 # so I poured it in a cereal bowl, mixed it up a little with a spoon and used about half. Pinched 3 rainbow
> 
> classic slices of bread into crumb size..set on top of fridge to dry. Set toaster oven to 375°..
> 
> Placed hamburger in beat-up plastic bowl..edges had toothmarks from when I used it as a dogfood
> 
> bowl. Labs will chew anything when their pups. --- Added 1 egg, seasoning, 1/8 cup milk..actually
> 
> used coffee rich. Milk sub. Approximately 1/4 cup of catchup. That helps when mixing it together.
> 
> Handful of semi dry bread crumbs..
> 
> Made a loaf and put it in a casserole dish that fits in the toaster oven. And finally I placed a bunch
> 
> of armour bacon strips on top, secured with tooth pics. Cooked for 35 minutes and added THE
> 
> secrete ingredient. My meat loaf frosting consisting of a big ole squirt of catsup mixed with maple
> 
> syrup and a dap of kc masterpiece barbeque sauce.
> 
> It was delicious..


Forgot to mention after frosting the loaf, continue cooking for 25 minutes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

alida said:


> I ate very little *squash* most of my life, now I'm trying to make up for lost time.


One word:
BUTTERNUT




__





Butternut Squash


Celebrate the autumn season with delicious and aromatic butternut squash recipes. From sides to soups and main dishes, you'll be sure to find the perfect recipe for your dinner table.




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## susieneddy

Last nights dinner was a picana that we roasted it in the oven with carrots, petite red potatoes, onions, mushrooms and Susie made a gravy for the meat and veggies. 

Tonight's dinner is leftovers


----------



## alida

Bearfootfarm said:


> One word:
> BUTTERNUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butternut Squash
> 
> 
> Celebrate the autumn season with delicious and aromatic butternut squash recipes. From sides to soups and main dishes, you'll be sure to find the perfect recipe for your dinner table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com


Thank you! I am a fan of butternut squash soup and diced, cubed squash roasted. I like the recipe using Bay seasoning.


----------



## doozie

Bacon on a griddle on the grill, DH wants bacon wrapped chicken breast tonight.
Roasted carrots, onions and red potatoes on the side.
A batch of coleslaw for later in the week too.

We will use the extra bacon for a bacon omelette tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Tonight a Gyro pizza, sounds odd to me but we're going to try it.
This recipe is the general idea I'm going for.
I made homemade gyro meat a while back and froze what we didn't use, it's time for it to move out of the freezer.








Gyro Pizza with a Tzatziki Drizzle


With a simple dill tzatziki sauce, roasted tomatoes, and strips of gyro meat, this pizza is topped with feta cheese, blackened artichokes, and fresh cucumber.




www.thestarvingchefblog.com


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday afternoon we had an early dinner with 2 friends. We were sitting at an outdoor 10 foot long table with each couple sitting at each end of the table. We had smoked oysters, shrimp cocktail with cocktail sauce with horseradish, celery, green onions, green olives, kalamata olives, radishes, homemade salsa, hummus, chips, raw cauliflower, pickled mixed vegetables, garlic pickles, homemade guacamole, pork rinds and mucho glasses of wine and beer.


----------



## doozie

Brats with sweet kraut for lunch.
Burgers for dinner, coleslaw and potato chips or small baked potato.
It's going to be really nice out today so we are using the grill.


----------



## Gayle in KY

doozie said:


> Brats with sweet kraut for lunch.


----------



## doozie

Bacon wrapped pork chops, delicata squash, steamed broccoli florets.


----------



## susieneddy

So Monday night was my first attempt at Pad Thai. Our internet is down so I started looking for a recipe in cookbooks. I found one in Frugal Gourmet. Basically...it sucked lol. It was edible! Enough said.

Last night I made a modified Moo Goo Gai Pan. I say modified because I didn't follow a recipe and made it from taste. Chicken, Mushrooms, Celery, Onion, Garlic, Chicken broth, Scallions. Served over rice. It was quite tasty! DH gave it a thumbs up!


----------



## doozie

Hamburger soup tonight and probably tomorrow too. We've never had it, but it seems quick and easy.


----------



## susieneddy

tonight it will be 2 frozen pizzas from Costco. Should be some leftover for breakfast


----------



## GTX63

Sauerkraut slow cooked in onion with smoked sausage and cornbread on the side.


----------



## doozie

Today I made made 4 Hoagie Rolls, two plain, two with Parmesan and Italian seasonings on top. It smelled soooo good while they were baking.

We ate one as soon as we could, and will split one to have with our leftover soup for dinner.

Tomorrow we will have submarine sandwiches with the seasoned rolls for lunch.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper, put a couple frozen pizzas in the oven to go with the salad that was made. The pizzas were Wild Mike's pizza (supreme and a cheese). All washed down with a Paulaner Oktoberfest Marzen (German beer). 

Wild Mike's Ultimate Pizza I first tried this brand last month when visiting a family member in Utah. I had never seen the brand before. Then last week at walmart, I saw them (no other stores in my area have them). of course a few had to follow me home from the store.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sourdough whole wheat pizza with oyster and chestnut mushrooms, diced onions, diced homemade Italian meatballs, and mozzarella.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner tonight was Fried Chicken, Mashed potatoes and gravy and cole slaw from
Taqueria La Tejana. 
We have 2 pcs of pecan pie for later on with ice cream on it.


----------



## doozie

I have canned pumpkin in the pantry, I'll be looking for a pumpkin pie for two recipe to make later in the day or tomorrow. I'm not waiting for Thanksgiving.


----------



## 101pigs

doozie said:


> Salmon, cauliflower, and small baked potatoes. I'm not sure how or if I'll season the salmon yet.


Baked with a little butter, little salt and pepper. I like the taste of fresh Sslmon. I hve it once a week. Tuna once a week. I love fish. Catfish in the Spring and Bass in the Summer. Ham and eggs with a sweet roll this morning.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a double batch of finger sandwiches for the weekend (crescent roll dough on the bottom, a thin layer of Dijon, shredded Swiss cheese, shredded chicken, minced ham, more Swiss cheese, and top it off with another layer of crescent roll dough. Bake and cut into 'fingers')

I also made some ham and cheddar salad for sandwiches, breakfast sandwiches, steamed broccoli, chicken broth in jelly glasses (just heat and drink), sliced chicken breast, sliced ham, and cinnamon rolls (from scratch). Everyone can eat whatever they want, whenever they want.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we pulled the smoker out and had Baby Back Ribs and Pork Belly. It took about 3 hours to smoke them. We had potato salad and baked beans with bacon in it. We know what leftovers will be.


----------



## doozie

Bbq pulled chicken sandwiches a la instantpot. Green beans and sweet potatoes on the side.

Also trying to make potato bread for the first time today.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@doozie, let us know how the potato bread turns out. I've been thinking about making some myself.


----------



## alida

I found two nearly empty bags of chinese dumplings,(3 in each bag). They are going to be steamed and then added to chicken stock along with some greens. One more empty spot in the freezer


----------



## doozie

We liked the potato bread, it's a do again, and this is the recipe I used.








How to Make Potato Bread


There is no food in this world that is as comforting to me as fresh, homemade bread. Even the scent of it rising and baking in the oven makes everything in the world seems right.




www.thepioneerwoman.com





I lost track of time and over rose the loaves, everything turned out OK in the end.
Nice soft bread. Probably great for rolls.
I'd try another recipe with egg next time, even richer taste I would think.

Today is home made sausage pizza for lunch, and Split pea and ham for dinner with the bread to dunk.

I also found a recipe for ham butter I might try today too since I'm using ham in the soup.
Basically place cubed ham and butter in food processor to make a spread for biscuits or bread.


----------



## susieneddy

last night we had leftover ribs, potato salad and baked beans


----------



## Gayle in KY

@doozie ~ Beautiful! 💓 💓 💓


----------



## doozie

This morning Latkes with the leftover mashed potatoes from the bread ingredients.
Lunch, finish off all the sub lunchmeats with sub sandwiches.
Dinner party melts with lots of carmelized onions on rye bread.

Tomorrow vegetable soup, or just an assortment of roasted veggies for dinner.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've got the filling for breakfast burritos cooling - eggs, peppers, onions, ham, bacon bits, and half a ton of cheddar. When it's cool, I'll fill the tortillas, wrap them individually in waxed paper, and throw them in the fridge for breakfast(s). 

I'm also experimenting with yogurt. I always make my own, but wondered if using the contents of probiotic (acidophilus) capsules would work, so I heated some milk and stirred it in. Before I even had the milk heated, I started to wonder if you could do the same thing with powdered milk, warm water, and the capsule contents. I'm only trying a cup of each. They'll probably take overnight. I'll let you know if either one turns out. I'm really hoping the powdered milk one works. That would be a great item to make from preps since everything can be stored on the shelf.


----------



## Gayle in KY

The yogurt experiments were a double fail. They both thickened (maybe curdled) a little, but both are still liquidy. So they don't go to waste, I'm going to add them to some buttermilk to make that go farther. I only use it to cook with, so it won't hurt it.


----------



## doozie

Denver omlettes for breakfast.
Burgers, baked beans and a small pan of roasted veggies on the side.
We bought vanilla ice cream and I made a mini carrot cake for dessert last night.

We haven't had ice cream in I don't know how long, I think milkshakes with frozen peaches added will happen tomorrow too.


----------



## Robred

Today we had pizza day! Love pizza days


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Tonight. . .Chicken stew with dumplings and apple crisp.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Alfredo with pasta tonight. Peas on the side that will find their way into the sauce and pasta on the plate. Freshly grated Parmesan over all.
More bread baking today too.


----------



## RobertDane

One of those scalloped potato casserole kits...sauce packet and dehydrated potatoes..Add a couple cups of 

diced smoked ham...nirvana...Easy to store, and one of the few things I throw together that tastes good the

2nd time around.


----------



## doozie

Shaved steak for cheesesteak sandwiches tonight. Fries in the air fryer. Green beans on the side too. 
Toaster strudel from the freezer for dessert, I love those things and have not picked them up at the store for a long time. I don't travel that aisle at the store much anymore.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'll bet it's been 20 years since I had a Toaster Strudel. I didn't even realize they still made them.


----------



## alida

tourtiere and coleslaw for dinner tonight. Both are excellent the next day too.


----------



## RobertDane

alida said:


> tourtiere and coleslaw for dinner tonight. Both are excellent the next day too.


Had to look up tourtiere...Meat Pies! I love them...see if I can't find an easy recipe for one...


----------



## doozie

Denver omelettes for breakfast.
Bagel dogs for lunch.
Chicken kievs for dinner with rice and a veggie side.

Veggie fried rice tomorrow with pork chops.


----------



## doozie

A pot roast with carrots, parsnips, green beans and potatoes. Home made rolls for dipping in the gravy. I think I'll have leftover roast for sandwiches for tomorrow.

Maybe a fancy jello dessert, maybe plain. I have whipped cream I need to whip up and use for something. I might freeze some dollops for my hot cocoa.


----------



## doozie

We had rice with our pot roast last night, so tonight we are having hamburger fried rice. 
It sounded a little different to me, I usually just use leftover pre cooked meat but I see all sorts of ideas for fresh burger online.

We also saved enough of the small roast for sandwiches this afternoon. Yum!


----------



## mrghostwalker

We made a Cottage Pie, my keto version of a Shepherds Pie.


----------



## GTX63

doozie said:


> A pot roast with carrots, parsnips, green beans and potatoes. Home made rolls for dipping in the gravy. I think I'll have leftover roast for sandwiches for tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe a fancy jello dessert, maybe plain. I have whipped cream I need to whip up and use for something. I might freeze some dollops for my hot cocoa.



I smell a roast slow cooking now......
I'm about to take my wife out on errands but I think some fixins for her roast will be in order.


----------



## newfieannie

i made some fudge this morning and a couple small christmas cakes. i usually give away 20 or so but that's all i'm making. 

Christmas is going to be cancelled this year i think. everything is being shut tight as a drum again. my son doesn't eat fruit cakes. he'd rather have yule logs and the like. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just put a turkey in the oven.


----------



## alida

I am making a sheet pan dinner in the oven, chicken pieces, slices of sweet potato and onion, with orange slices and rosemary for seasoning. I'm not sure how it'll taste but it sure smells good!


----------



## GTX63

We going to bread some Pollock tonight, bread some zucchini, fry up some sliced potatoes with a little homemade macaroni and cheese on the side. Iced tea to follow.


----------



## doozie

I'm making more bread, burger buns and French rolls today, I'm attempting not to use store bought bread for the entire winter, haha, we'll see how that goes. I am getting much better at it so it's not such an overwhelming task anymore.

Tonight grilled cheese and ham sandwiches and soup from a can unless I get inspired to make a pot.


----------



## alida

It's going to be a leftovers day here. lunch is leftover curried eggplant and yogurt. Dinner will be the last of a meat pie from a couple days ago, with sides to be determined.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've got a batch of spaghetti sauce in the crockpot (noodles are already cooked and in the fridge). I also have a batch of bread in the making (haven't added the flour yet) I might fix a spinach salad, too.


----------



## newfieannie

i got up at 5am. waiting for the house to get good and warm so i can put up another batch of orange rolls. it's friday and the dear boy drops in earlier for his weeks food.

i wondered how he was going through all the rolls for just him(although he's able to put away lots of food.) find out he's taking them to work and sharing with the men. last night i stayed up late and made his chowder, fish cakes and rice krispie squares. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes with lots of chopped peppers added to the mixture. I'll have plenty left over for a few lunches.

I'm taking out a tiny marinated pork tenderloin from the freezer for dinner tomorrow. 
I'm making puréed parsnip stuffed zucchini boats on the side, we have not had them in years. I'll probably make roasted cubed squash in the oven too.


----------



## alida

I found several skewers of lamb in the freezer - actually they fell out of the freezer on to my foot when I had it open looking for something else. They're defrosting now. I think I'm gong to pick up a sampler of dips and salads from my local Middle Eastern restaurant later today and that's dinner, today and probably tomorrow too.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> We had rice with our pot roast last night, so tonight we are having hamburger fried rice.
> It sounded a little different to me, I usually just use leftover pre cooked meat but I see all sorts of ideas for fresh burger online.


Fresh burger can be used for lots of things. One idea is to make a homemade version of burger helper. One I've made many times (and sometimes there are small variations done, depending on what is on hand) I usually start with bell pepper, onion, and celery (diced small) cooked until softened, after that is ready, add in the ground beef. Once that is cooked and crumbled, add in a can of cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup, some broth or water, and the egg noodles (I usually have extra wide on hand). Any herbs, spice, salt, or pepper that you want to add can be added Stir and bring to a boil, cover and reduce to a low simmer. Stir every so often and it is usually done getting happy in about 10-12 minutes. From start to finish is about 30 minutes. A Veg, salad, and/or bread can be served on the side. I have also changed it up by adding some Worcestershire or Maggi seasoning to the pepper, onion, celery mix. Have also added carrots in at the same time as the other veg, have added in some frozen peas about 5 minutes before it is done cooking, topped with sour cream or cheese, etc. It is a versatile base to start with.  I have also used canned chicken breast to make a sort of chicken helper (last time I did this was late last week).


----------



## Chew

Venison phò


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we made a salad and put every type of veggies we had in it. Added some smoked sausage and roasted beets to it also.


----------



## sniper69

Chew said:


> Venison phò


I'm wiping the drool off my keyboard. Gotta love Pho. I usually get it at a couple different restaurants locally, and order it with chicken or beef (I wish they had venison on the menu). I don't get creative with some of the other proteins offered at the restaurants. 

Now if you make and post a picture of some som tum, I might have to replace my keyboard from drool damage. 



As for tonight - we had some lasagna rolls for supper (had a cheese filling like manicoti).


----------



## Chew

Fresh backstrap, mashed potatoes and gravy tonight. God it was good.


----------



## doozie

DH had leftover pork tenderloin and ham for a Cuban style sandwich for lunch I had a bit too.

Dinner is a meatloaf mixed at the store and even comes in the baking pan, I think there is ground pork involved and something special with their choice of seasoning, so when the price is right I pick one up.
Baked potatoes, beets and maybe a home made mushroom gravy.

The grocery store was crazy busy with everyone picking up turkeys. I picked up a good sized breast that I'll let defrost for Thanksgiving.


----------



## newfieannie

i've never seen a meat loaf already made up . although they have quite a few different things there in the superstore . i'll ask the guys. my son likes meatloaf and i'm not all that good at them. 

i threw together a dump cake today to use up all the leftover fruit and whatnot. i must say there's a lovely smell in the house. i used about a cup rum to mix it all together. that's it for me. i usually have plenty around for company but no one is dropping in this year. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Home made KFC bowls tonight with side salads.

I have a Pullman loaf pan that has been waiting to be used for years, and will be trying it for sandwich bread tonight or tomorrow. 
Broccoli cheddar cheese soup made in the instant pot tomorrow too.


----------



## alida

I'm going to roast a sirloin tip roast for dinner, with squash and mushrooms, plus a green salad.


----------



## doozie

Tomorrow for dinner, Pasta e fagioli with Italian sausage that is then baked as a casserole.
I'll make the sausage stuffing for Thanksgiving tomorrow too.
I think stuffing is another one of those things that is better the second day.

I'll scale the recipes down and get two items from one package of the sausage.


----------



## Chew

Been a lot of venison go through here lately.

Steaks, bacon wrapped tenderloins, phò, fajitas, heart n onions, jerky, chicken fried backstrap, etc!


----------



## doozie

We once had someone give us deer ribs that we barbecued, they weren't cut or trimmed?, I had no idea what I was doing and the kids thought it was hilarious since they were so big. Turned out good anyway.
Fun memory.


----------



## alida

Chew said:


> Been a lot of venison go through here lately.
> 
> Steaks, bacon wrapped tenderloins, phò, fajitas, heart n onions, jerky, chicken fried backstrap, etc!


I can practically smell all that smoked and grilled meat up here. Heart and onion, I haven't eaten heart in years, even then it was cold and sliced thinly like a cold cut, not hot.


----------



## newfieannie

i haven't seen heart in years either. if i remember correctly mom use to bake them with slices of fat pork laid on top. never thought to ask my son what he did with the one he got last weekend. dad would really like those with onions. never heard of Pho. have to look that one up. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

just took a few orange rolls from the oven. got bread on to rise now and a lamb stew cooking .

i forgot it was wednesday and i didn't have anything ready for my son for the weekend. wont take long though. 

this week i plan to make pistachio squares for his dessert which is easy . ~Georgia


----------



## Chew

newfieannie said:


> i haven't seen heart in years either. if i remember correctly mom use to bake them with slices of fat pork laid on top. never thought to ask my son what he did with the one he got last weekend. dad would really like those with onions. never heard of Pho. have to look that one up. ~Georgia


Phò is vietnamese noodle soup. Bone broth, think beef, rice noodles. Great stuff


----------



## sniper69

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Supper today for my household was turkey breast, black forest ham, mashed taters, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, brussel sprouts, corn bread stuffing, parker house style rolls, and gravy (both turkey and ham gravy). Dessert items include pumpkin pie, dutch apple pie, whipped cream, and an item in memory of my late Mother in Law called Pink stuff (cool whip, cottage cheese, crushed pineapple, and strawberry jello mixed all together). It was all washed down with sweet tea, and after supper I enjoyed a nice Paulaner Octoberfest beer (I have a few left from October, lol).

I hope everyone's day has been filled with many blessings and good food.


----------



## doozie

This morning we had a sausage stuffing omelette, inspired by a you tube video and we thought we'd like it. It was ok.
Turkey sandwiches for lunch and then open faced with gravy and an assortment of leftovers for dinner.


----------



## newfieannie

i made 2 meat loaves for my son. going to make some kahlua fudge, also choc.bark and some cherry surprises in a bit. he isn't well today so i'll have to freeze the loaves. fridays seem so long when he doesn't come into the city. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> i made 2 meat loaves for my son. going to make some kahlua fudge, also choc.bark and some cherry surprises in a bit. he isn't well today so i'll have to freeze the loaves. fridays seem so long when he doesn't come into the city. ~Georgia


Kahlua fudge sounds very tasty. Can I request the recipe?


----------



## newfieannie

just make the one with brown sug and whipping cream and when that is at the soft ball stage i add 3 T kahlua, some butter and ground pecans(optional) and beat with mixer. i probably added too much tonight and it wont harden. i don't like fudge too hard anyway. 

some i've bought at church suppers you could break off a tooth. no matter i'll just boil it over again. i use a lot of kahlua in my baking. ~Georgia

got to get at the cherry surprises now. those are the ones with confectioners sugar, butter, coconut, almond flavoring. wrapped around a cherry and rolled in graham wafer crumbs. those are the ones my son likes best although i think it's a toss up between those and rainbow slices. ~Georgia


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Holiday leftovers


----------



## newfieannie

actually i should have said any plain fudge will do. just add kahlua etc.in place of the vanilla. i have to boil mine over again because it didn't harden yet. if i don't eat it all with a spoon. that would be good over ice cream as it is. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Turkey pot pie filling in larger glass ramekins covered with a store bought crescent roll crust. 
The breast I bought wasn't a brand name, and it has to be the meatiest I've had in years. I think we will get yet another meal from it even if it's just a hearty soup.

Pizza for lunch, just cheese, but I am trying a locally made cheese and hope its better than what I've been using. 

Dessert is this, never tried before, but looks easy, just 4 ingredients I happen to have.








Easy Chocolate Pie


If you just can't wait to get your hands on my next cookbook, be sure to tune into QVC this Wednesday (8/19) night around 8:30pm EST to catch me promoting it! You can pre-order! When I say 'easiest,' I mean it! Four ingredients to silky chocolate pie. Four! Not to mention the crispy coconut...




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## susieneddy

Thanksgiving day I smoked a turkey in our Pit Barrel Jr. It was my first time to do that and didn't know what to expect. It turned out to be so tender and juicy! I doubt I will ever cook a turkey in the oven again or deep fry one.
I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! 

Needless to say we had leftovers Friday night. 

Tonight we are smoking a beef brisket. We will have potato salad and baked beans to go along with it


----------



## doozie

Today for lunch Broccoli cheddar soup with shredded turkey. 

Dinner, "Salisbury steak" using burgers with a nice sliced mushroom sauce, mashed potatoes and green beans. 

Leftover mini pie from yesterday and a tall glass of milk, it was very rich, a little goes a long way.


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie said:


> actually i should have said any plain fudge will do. just add kahlua etc.in place of the vanilla. i have to boil mine over again because it didn't harden yet. if i don't eat it all with a spoon. that would be good over ice cream as it is. ~Georgia


Georgia - many thanks. I'll have to try that. 

Now I'm wondering if some Kahlua and some Irish Cream mixed together would make for an even more interesting flavor in the fudge.


----------



## newfieannie

yes it does. i've tried all that over the years. my son likes the irish cream in the rum balls instead of rum. grand marnier is excellent also. i'm using that in some vanilla wafer balls i'm making this afternoon. 

already made the rainbow slices and cherry surprises this morning.( i put cherry liqueor in those instead of the almond flavoring) these are all unbaked treats. easy peasy! ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Oatmeal with cashews and dried fruit this morning.

1/2 baked potato for lunch

Supper will be sloppy joes on homemade potato rolls.


----------



## doozie

A no knead bread baked in a Dutch oven in the stove, and another potato bread loaf baked in the Pullman pan. I have discovered Bob's Red Mill potato flour instead of using a boiled potato and potato water, it is so much easier but not necessarily better. 

Tonight we are having something labeled Porketta, but its really just pork steaks with the Butchers seasonings. We are grilling them and also making something out of leftover baked potatoes in a foil bag alongside. Steamed broccoli florets too.

Tomorrow Chili with the no knead bread for dinner.


----------



## doozie

Salmon, hopefully on the grill. Cauliflower "mashed potatoes", a bit of steamed broccoli, and a bit of rice.

Trying a new pecan biscotti recipe today too.


----------



## newfieannie

pecans are the only nuts i like for baking. never made a biscotti although i have lots of recipes for them. 

made a light cake today like i use to make for mom with very little fruit. had it half wrapped when i remembered to take a pic. turned out perfect. i always cut the end off to check. couldn't find cheesecloth so i cut part of a new linen cup towel and used that.







~Georgia


----------



## doozie

A whole chicken breast browned and then roasted in a Dutch oven at a lower temp. We did our turkey breast this way this year (Turkey breast en cocotte by America's Test Kitchen) and it was so moist, I figured I'd try Chicken, I'm hoping the gravy produced will be the same too. Various leftovers, a small salad and baked potatoes for a full meal.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and corn. Also pulled a strawberry rhubarb pie out of the freezer and baked that. 

Supper last night was pizza (with meat and veg on top)

Lunch the past two days has been a burger topped with some palmetto brand pimento cheese. Palmetto Cheese - The Pimento Cheese with Soul Both burgers were very tasty and filling.


----------



## doozie

Nothing today, Cereal for breakfast and maybe a sandwich for dinner. I'm taking the whole day off.


----------



## newfieannie

same here. my son is going straight home from work to get ready for hunting early in the morning so all i did was run out early this morning to grab a few things for myself. no cooking or baking today. i've been loafing ever since i came back around 9:30. i need to clean the carpet on the steps coming downstairs but i'll leave it until tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

Last night was some panko breaded chicken tenders and tater tots for supper. There was plenty of fresh fruit and veg prepped for anyone in the house that wanted some.

This morning, supported one of the local donut shops by buying a dozen donuts for breakfast. Plus copious amounts of coffee. (Today is another study day for a certification test I have next week).

Supper tonight - haven't decided yet. But it is still early in the day.


----------



## doozie

I'm going to try making New England Hot dog rolls/lobster rolls. I have the special pan found at the thrift shop. If all goes well we will have toasted hot dog rolls and dogs, coleslaw and fries in the air fryer tonight. 
I'm not loving the dough from the recipe I'm using so fingers crossed. I still have plenty of time to try another recipe if this one is a flop.


----------



## alida

We're having spareribs, and coleslaw with a oil/vinegar dressing for dinner tonight, and I'm going to bake a acorn squash while the ribs are in the oven anyway. Some squash for dinner tonight, the remainder tomorrow - or I may freeze it in 1/2 cup servings for later. Dessert will be fresh raspberries and whipped cream.


----------



## doozie

Chicken noodle soup made from the last of the Chicken breast for lunch. Odds and ends for dinner. 
Tacos and Spanish rice tomorrow.


----------



## Jealous Gypsy Homestead

Homemade sloppy joes


----------



## doozie

I bought a pkg of colorful mini peppers, I'm stuffing them with leftover Spanish rice, a few with leftover taco meat, some with Italian sausage, some with cheese, and some with Italian seasoned burger. All to be baked and served with spaghetti and sauce. Green beans on the side. 

I also bought some Belgian Cocoa covered Chocolate truffles from Aldi, OMG addicting, available only this time of year I think. I told DH to hide them from me. 
We always make chocolate covered pretzel rods for the holidays, this year we'll just use mini pretzels and drizzle the chocolate over them, I might do that today too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Beans and barley last night.


----------



## alida

I'm making french onion soup for dinner tonight to use up some of the abundance of onions I received earlier this week.


----------



## doozie

Bread, burger buns, and burgers for dinner. 

Whole roasted chicken tomorrow, roasted veggies alongside.


----------



## sniper69

Monday night for supper was chorizo nachos with a homemade cheese sauce (made with Monterrey Jack and Smoked Gouda).

Last night, we had chili cheese dogs (I used some of the leftover cheese sauce from the night before), and french fries. Fresh fruit was served on the side.

Tonight, it is still undecided. Often times Wednesday is our pizza night. Depends how the day goes.


----------



## newfieannie

i hadn't been able to find turkey legs for years until a couple days ago. no antibiotics and all that stuff. today i made a turkey and rice casserole. thought i would have that for my supper.







smelled so good too .i put cheddar on top. my son came in for his bread etc. took one look at it and there went my casserole. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Tomorrow morning I am making Peanut butter spritz cookies, dipped in chocolate and nuts. I have not made them in years. The attachment shows what they look like.
I went to the shed to retrieve an Electric super shooter to press them that must be 30 years old. Should be fun.








Peanut Butter Spritz


Here’s a glamorized peanut butter cookie for your holiday cookie tray. Who doesn’t like peanut butter and chocolate? If you don’t h...




iowasue.blogspot.com





While in the shed I found a stove top Krumkake iron I've had for years.
I've never made them, but will give them a try too.


----------



## snowlady

I made little meat loaves last night so it will be left overs today. I also hope to make cranberry bread and molasses cookies today. Sugar cookies closer to Christmas so I don’t eat them all. Maybe Chex mix and/or Carmel corn for the weekend. Hanky pankies for the freezer.


----------



## newfieannie

what are hanky pankies?


----------



## snowlady

Sausage, hamburger, oregano, garlic powder, Worchestershire and Velveeta. Brown the meat add the rest and melt the cheese. Spread on party rye or pumpernickel. Bake until bubbly. They are a Christmas tradition for hubbys family.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza, as Wednesday evening ended up being some loaded nachos (I don't know why, but I've been craving nachos lately).

Tonight should be something made with ground beef. Will see what gets cooked.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Beef heart, mashed turnip 'n' carrot, green beans, banana bread last night. Chicken leg quarters, rice, beets, pie tonight.


----------



## doozie

Chicken noodle casserole last night, and today for lunch.

Breakfast for dinner tonight, DH is making a big mushroom omelette, toast on the home made bread, and tangerines.


----------



## alida

roast chicken with stuffing for dinner tonight, plus green beans and mushrooms.


----------



## sniper69

sniper69 said:


> Last night was pizza, as Wednesday evening ended up being some loaded nachos (I don't know why, but I've been craving nachos lately).
> 
> Tonight should be something made with ground beef. Will see what gets cooked.


Friday night ended up being lasagna and garlic bread for supper, with salad.

Saturday evening was potatoes stroganoff(made with ground beef).

For Sunday, I have Flanken style beef ribs in the fridge being marinated. These will go on the grill for supper. More than likely there will also be some brats that will volunteer for the grill.  I haven't decided what sides to have with the meat - but there are quite a few options to decide from.

Also today is the day that we are working on Christmas cards to mail out and also baking cookies (not at the same time, lol). My oldest is in the military - so am baking up a variety of cookies that he and his girl friend likes. Once cooled, the cookies are sealed in vacuum bags for easier shipping. Also we're planning to bake cookies to share with our neighbors and friends (one way to have a sense of normalcy at this time).


----------



## GTX63

Last night and to be continued today-
Meatloaf with diced sweet potatoes (I don't know, my oldest son is going thru a cooking phase), mashed garlic potatoes, corn, biscuits and tea. 
The meatloaf turned out good.


----------



## snowlady

Last night we went to my sisters for lasagna and garlic bread. Yum! Still on the fence about supper tonight.


----------



## doozie

I'm trying a new small batch recipe for (4) burger buns, stickiest dough I've ever dealt with, but It looks like it's going to work out. I'm putting an everything bagel topping on two.

Burgers and garlic mashed cauliflower for dinner, maybe green beans too.


----------



## doozie

Beer batter fish, fries and peas for DH.
I don't know what I'll have, maybe ramen noodles with some leftover cooked chicken breast added.

I'm making chicken broth in the instant pot for Minestrone soup tomorrow. Maybe more baking of cookies tomorrow, and more bread.
I came very close to picking up a loaf at the gas station grocery today, but my homemade challenge won out.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm making up a batch of cookies today also to use up a large jar of peanut butter which i seldom eat myself. my son loves the cookies though. i had forgotten about that.








i don't have my cookie press anymore so i made the design on top with one of my potato mashers. i still have about 2 c. pb left with which i'm going to try some pb fudge later tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Lentil chili. The COVID weight gain has to stop.


----------



## snowlady

I ended up with creamed chicken and biscuits on Sunday. Leftovers yesterday. I think cheeseburger bread tonight.


----------



## doozie

I just looked up Cheeseburger bread, if it's what I found, ( filling rolled in dough) I'm going to give it a try one night. It looks delicious.

Minestrone soup and Italian beef sandwiches tonight. My sandwich rolls turned out tiny, but just what I was looking for in a roll. I'm giving the roll recipe another try tomorrow, and I'm thinking Shrimp and Garlic bread sandwiches for lunch or dinner tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

I'm with Alice. got to get rid of that covid weight!







this is my supper such as it is. a little bologna and a few beans. half a dinner roll instead of 2 or even 3.

I think that's my problem. my rolls are so good. i can't resist them. from now on i'll freeze them soon as they are cool so my son can take them all. i'm still wearing the same sweat pants i wore back in april but they do feel a bit tight. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

My cheeseburger bread is lazy. Brown hamburger and onion. Add a can of tomato soup, salt, pepper and garlic salt. Cut a loaf of French bread lengthwise and remove some of the insides. Brush with butter and broil til crispy. Add the hamburger mix, top with sliced American cheese and broil til bubbly. Bam! Supper in minutes.


----------



## snowlady

I made cookies today...Noels, Peanut butter Jumbos and molasses. Supper is steak, roasted carrots and potatoes.


----------



## alida

I was so fumble fingered today, I don't know why, I ended up dropping enough stuff over the day that I washed the kitchen floor THREE times today. I ordered Thai food for delivery. No cooking!


----------



## doozie

I'm making breadsticks, the soft kind, just because I want to try them out. We will have them with the last of the Minestrone soup.

Tonight we are having a small teriyaki seasoned pork tenderloin, jasmine rice, and broccoli.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had spaghetti and sauce. Some Italian sausage and ground beef was cooked to put on top. Garlic bread topped with cheese was served on the side.


----------



## sniper69

Not to post again so soon, but just finished breakfast, as breakfast this morning was later than usual. I post this as it was something unexpected (for me) yet quite good. I love eating French toast. My wife asked what was for breakfast and I got to thinking of the two loaves of banana bread that were made. So I said to her, we're having banana bread French toast and sausage for breakfast. So I sliced off 6 slices of banana bread (about 3/4 to 1 inch thick), mixed together - in a shallow pan - 3 eggs, 3 tablespoons of milk, a teaspoon of sugar, and a heavy teaspoon of vanilla extract. Some butter was melted in the skillet and this iteration of French toast was cooked. At the same time I had some sausage links cooking. Once the Banana bread French toast was cooked it was put on a plate and sprinkled lightly with some powdered sugar and topped with some maple syrup. All I can say is it is very tasty and something I would definitely make again.

Here is a pic of some of the French toast (the last two slices were still cooking).


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are having Kielbasa type sausage, potatoes and onions roasted together.
Also a baked Mac and cheese, and a green veggie on the side.

The other half of the sausage diced and added to homemade baked beans tomorrow, and burgers on the grill.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Not to post again so soon, but just finished breakfast, as breakfast this morning was later than usual. I post this as it was something unexpected (for me) yet quite good. I love eating French toast. My wife asked what was for breakfast and I got to thinking of the two loaves of banana bread that were made. So I said to her, we're having banana bread French toast and sausage for breakfast. So I sliced off 6 slices of banana bread (about 3/4 to 1 inch thick), mixed together - in a shallow pan - 3 eggs, 3 tablespoons of milk, a teaspoon of sugar, and a heavy teaspoon of vanilla extract. Some butter was melted in the skillet and this iteration of French toast was cooked. At the same time I had some sausage links cooking. Once the Banana bread French toast was cooked it was put on a plate and sprinkled lightly with some powdered sugar and topped with some maple syrup. All I can say is it is very tasty and something I would definitely make again.
> 
> Here is a pic of some of the French toast (the last two slices were still cooking).


This looks absolutely delicious, and exactly what I can make on Sunday for Brunch.


----------



## snowlady

The banana bread French toast looks wonderful! 
We had beef pot pie for supper tonight. Cookies for dessert. DH will probably have locally made peppermint ice cream later.


----------



## sniper69

Thanks for the kind comments on the banana bread French toast. It was delicious and my wife said I can make it again sometime soon. 

Last night for supper was short order night. Some of the family wanted leftover items (where there was only enough of an item for one person). So they had what they wanted and it made some space in the fridge. My 21 year old and I didn't have enough leftovers to choose from for a complete meal (after everyone else got what they wanted) and since we are the only ones to enjoy chili dogs - a can of Rudy's Hot Dog chili (from Toledo Welcome to Rudy's Hot Dog ) was opened and we ate chili cheese dogs and tater tots. I also had some Tony Packo's pickles and peppers (Tony Packo's) on the side. I joked we were eating Toledo style chili dogs. 

Tonight there should be broccoli on the menu. Still deciding if it will be steamed with some sauce available to put on top, or if the vote from the family will be for Broccoli cheese soup. Also still deciding on the protein and any other sides to have with it. I guess that will be figured out once it is decided if there is soup or steamed veg.


----------



## snowlady

‍♀Voting for broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## doozie

Last night I made more peanut butter cookies, my super shooter cookie gun frustrated me a few days ago, and last night as well, I've lost the touch...so we have lots of very oddly shaped cookies that taste great to snack on.

Many leftovers for lunch today, and I pulled some BBQ shredded chicken from the freezer we will have as hot sandwiches tonight with fries. 

Tomorrow pork chops, roasted Yukon gold potatoes, applesauce, and a side veggie.


----------



## newfieannie

i've never seen brocolli cheese soup made at home. just in the stores in cans. i must google that. i just bought some brocolli and it doesn't last long. i might try that. 

i'm planning on making several kinds of bread today, white, raisin ,cheese, molasses etc. for when my son drops by for his christmas food on the way home on thursday . ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

so far i got the white bread finished. also a batch of fudge and some dump cookies to use up the leftover fruit from where i made a couple fruit cakes. i soaked the fruit a bit in sherry and they turned out delicious.

i got my bread pan and everything i need all on the counter so i can start early in the morning on the cheese bread. maybe i'll get it all done tomorrow. 

usually i do my best baking throughout the night but too tired after shopping today. i dont need to rush it anyway . i have until wed. to finish. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

The broccoli cheese soup won out for being made (I was outvoted, lol). Also made some baked potato soup that was topped with bacon and cheese. There was a loaf of some nice artisan bread that went with the soup. Figured a choice of soups is a good thing. 

As for last night - it was Mexican style night - we had taco salad and nachos for supper.

newfieannie - This is the recipe I have used for Broccoli cheese soup for many years. Broccoli Cheese Soup V 
I use butter instead of margarine and the last batch of soup I made used fresh broccoli - as we had fresh we had to use up (I usually use frozen for convenience). Other cheeses can be mixed in too, if one wants a different flavor. I find the recipe as is (with the change from margarine to butter) closely resembles a restaurant style soup (and cheaper than at a restaurant). The recipe can be scaled if a smaller amount is needed.

For the baked potato soup - this is the recipe I use Baked Potato Soup | Carnation 

Another soup we love to eat is chicken tortilla soup. I can share the recipe I use if you would like. It is a cross between chick-fil-a's soup and Max and Erma's soup. Tweaking a couple recipes together was the only way we could get a close flavor to the chicken tortilla soup that we would eat at the DFAC (dining facility) on post in Landstuhl Germany (I think the cooks/chefs that were stationed there were a combination of army and navy). The soup was on the menu every Wednesday and was the most popular item of the week every week (I can't imagine how much soup they must've made every Wednesday).


----------



## newfieannie

thanks so much! i'll definitely try that. i don't buy processed cheese. have lots of cheddar though and i'll just grate it like i do for the cheese bread.

just finished baking the cheese bread and have the raisin on to rise. takes awhile when you do everything the old fashioned way. i've been threatening to get a bread maker but i never do. pounding away in the old bread pan is so satisfying imo. 

this did not rise as well as i would have liked. could be one of several things. i was downstairs messing around with pics of my tea table and let it rise too long for the first rising and the yeast stopped working(a new yeast i'm working with) or i also put twice as much cheese in it this time. it's not heavy though. light as a feather. i know my son wont care as long as he can cut it and spread with butter etc. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

That bread looks delicious! 

It has the wheels turning with some good ideas. I wonder if that could be used for an extra cheesy flavored grilled cheese? Or if it would be good with some jalapenos added into the bread?

Another bread that comes to mind when cheese bread is mentioned - and one bread I keep wanting to make, is salt rising bread. I just hope that when I do try to make it, that it will taste as good as the salt rising bread my parents used to buy when I was a child/young teen. It has a slightly cheese like flavor.


----------



## newfieannie

never made salt rising but my grandmother use to. this cheese bread i put about 2 or more tsp tabasco sauce because my son likes it. i don't see why you couldn't add jalapenos or anything you'd like. i'm always experimenting with one thing or another. some of my best baking have come from doing so. 

mother and i did that also. if by some chance we had a failure it was my job to dig a hole out behind the barn and bury it before dad got home from work. dear dad lived to be 100 or so and never did know what mom and i got up to at that kitchen table. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Very slowly cooked baked potatoes and baked sweet potatoes.









Martha Stewart's #1 Hack for Fluffier Baked Potatoes


Tonight's dinner side, solved!




www.eatingwell.com


----------



## newfieannie

i found the Jalapeno cheese bread recipe on Allrecipes. definitely trying that one! i dont have the peppers but i'll run over early wednesday morning because tomorrow is OAS day and always too many people. bet my son will like this one. he eats hot spicy foods. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Last night I made German bread dumplings as an additional side dish to use up the excess bread from all my bread baking. I've never made this type before, but we will be having them more often if I can scale down the recipe. I believe my mother made something similar because the taste and texture was very familiar to me.

Today is soup for lunch and dinner is anyone's guess.
I'll look in the freezer for beef stew meat to thaw for something tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

that sounds interesting. i had to google it . never heard of it. mom use to make bread pudding from her leftover bread. all different kinds . some with jam in center and beaten egg white on top which was my favorite. dad would have liked these i'm sure. i found many recipes while looking. think i'll take ingredients from a few of them and try

another way mom would use bread is put slices in the juice from a boiled dinner after removing the vegetables instead of dumplings or when dad had all the dumplings eaten and wanted more. that would just be soaked of course not boiled. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Vegetarian Burritos.


----------



## alida

I don't think we ever had bread pudding growing up, the closest was Apple Brown Betty which mom made a lot in the winter from the couple bushels of apples they'd buy at the local orchard. 

I've been busy making cheese wafers for a couple drive-bye pickups tomorrow. The whole place smells like cheese and cayenne at the moment and I did a bit more "quality control" than I probably need to.

Dinner is going to be the last of a pot roast that I made with tomato puree and a package of onion soup mix instead of my usual beef stock and apple juice. I'll boil some spaghetti and mix the diced roast and gravy with it. Coleslaw as a side today.


----------



## snowlady

More spiced nuts and sugar cut outs today. Cinnamon rolls tomorrow. I think chicken tacos tonight.


----------



## Nod

snowlady said:


> More spiced nuts and sugar cut outs today. Cinnamon rolls tomorrow. I think chicken tacos tonight.


How are those chicken tacos? I accidently ordered a package of shredded chicken breast...the store substituted

it for an item they didn't have...this is online shopping I'm talkin about. About the only chicken I like is battered

and deep fried...like Kentucky Fried Chicken...


----------



## snowlady

They were pretty good. I ordered them from Hello Fresh and thought they were going to have Mexican seasoning. However, they had a sweetish soy type sauce to go on the chicken and peppers. Topped with slaw, siracha mayo and French fried onions. I thought all of that was a strange combo but it was good. Even DH likes it and that’s saying something!


----------



## sniper69

Chicken tacos are usually quite good. When I want a quick meal I buy the chicken street taco kit at costco. Can have a dinner ready in about 5 minutes with one of there kits.

Tonight for supper was salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, and buttered corn. There are some klondike bars and cookies for dessert.


----------



## newfieannie

i had salt turbot and potato. i was so happy to find the turbot. they rarely have it. first time now in a couple years. anyway i thought it was a nice thick piece .got it home and what they had done was folded it so the skin was on the inside . everything tucked in so i couldn't see how thin it was.

i ended up with about 1/4 cup when the bones and skin were taken off. i was disgusted! 8 dollars for that little bit. what little bit i had though i enjoyed. turbot is my favorite fish. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

what are drive by pick-ups Alida and where are they taking them? the wafers. something like "out of the cold"? ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> what are drive by pick-ups Alida and where are they taking them? the wafers. something like "out of the cold"? ~Georgia


ah, by drive bye I mean that friends were dropping off something for me, by pulling up to my condo entrance,where I was waiting, handing over the bag then driving off. The wafers were my gift to them. 
My sister works for an organization that does feed lots of people living in uncertain circumstances, 185 Christmas dinners this year, all to go and she LOVES the challenge of making that happen. I made bags of spiced pecans for her group,and dropped them off myself where they follow a strict protocol for receiving donations, we just waved to each other then.


----------



## doozie

Complete change of plans, I pulled ground beef last night and got an early start today so meatballs and sauce are in the crockpot for spaghetti tonight. I'm making more soft breadsticks, and giving English muffins a try today too.

Tomorrow we will have meatball sandwiches for dinner.

Our Christmas dinner plan is 2 homemade pizzas with the works which DH requested and it is just fine with me.


----------



## newfieannie

that's it for me now except for the lemon roll i have to make early morning. yes i know i posted these rolls before but i made them a little fancy today drizzled with a little orange cream cheese frosting with a touch of grand M.

i made a couple plain ones for myself and already ate them with a cup of coffee. i'm staying away from these as i said before. as soon as they are cool i'll wrap and store in his box with the other stuff for tomorrow. 

i went out at 7am today and picked up the Jalepenos but i'll get at that on boxing day for something to do. i'm beat now because i cleaned the walls of my bedroom while i was waiting for the rolls. time for a rest and a bit of reading. Good luck to all of you with your baking,







decorating and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

I tried the English muffins and also an English muffin loaf of bread, both were a big fail, I just didn't like em. DH made us French toast and sausage this morning from some of the muffin loaf. Try try again another time.


----------



## snowlady

I’m prepping for tomorrow. Taking egg casserole, fruit and cinnamon rolls to the in-laws tomorrow then both kids and significant others will be here for a ham dinner. Well take dinner to the in-laws as well. 
Georgia, those rolls look fantastic.


----------



## newfieannie

no way can i make muffins. likely cause i don't like them at least not the ones i've tasted. i was supposed to make them one time years ago for a breakfast at the church. i dont know how much i went through in the way of ingredients trying this and that. didn't work. on the way i dropped into A&W and paid 50 dollars for a bunch. all different kinds. everyone liked them but me.

there was a sweet lady lived next door to me out in the country who use to make blueberry muffins for my husband when ever he was home on leave. she called them muffins but i would call them cupcakes. made with pk cake mix and blueberries. they were so good! ~Georgia


----------



## GTX63

The kids that came home for Christmas are still asleep and I am the first one up. 
I went out to do morning chores and feed animals, load up the wood stove, etc. 
Standing in the kitchen trying to decide on breakfast I stared at my wife's peanut butter Hershey kiss cookies on the counter, the fudge next to her coffee maker, the pumpkin butter bread on the table. I muttered and pulled a couple of eggs from the bowl and some baloney and heated the frying pan while I made toast.
Honestly, I am starting to feel the effects of holiday carbs.


----------



## newfieannie

don't feel bad! i feel kind of quammy (nfld word)myself. last night around 11pm i found a bag of chocolate truffles on my front step. not a one left . i must have taken half a doz. tums already. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

I'm trying a sourdough spelt bread. I bought spelt flour a while back for something but I can't remember what, so I found a nice and easy Dutch oven bread recipe and the sourdough starter looks ready. 

Tonight we are having a ham that was bought for the holidays, sweet potato cubes, green beans and maybe a small macaroni and cheese casserole.

Split pea and ham soup tomorrow, and other things made with ham for the next few days. I might freeze a chunk or two for future soups.


----------



## snowlady

We had leftover ham, cheesy potatoes, Mac and cheese today. I put two small bundles of ham and the bone in the freezer. Probably ham and beans for New Years.


----------



## doozie

We finished off all of our ham, even tried the ham butter spread made in a food processor, I may have over processed mine LOL... I will try to make deviled ham (like the Underwood brand tins ) next time we have a ham by adding more ingredients.

Tonight is Chicken Marsala over rice with a veggie on the side.

A loaf of Bread and more Garlic breadsticks planned for today too.


----------



## newfieannie

experimenting with Jalapeno cheese bread today. last time i worked with those i got it in my eyes etc. so today i wore a mask and gloves to cut them up. i think it turned out all right. it's probably too hot for me. i made it for my son anyway . i might try just a little. i know i can smell it all over the house. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

well i tried a slice toasted . was that ever good! i'm thinking i could use green and red peppers in a loaf for myself. i tweaked this recipe a bit and used a pinch or 2 of garlic and onion powder. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Pork fried rice tonight with any fresh and frozen veggies I can use.
I'm way overdue for a grocery store run, time to wash up the veggie bins in the fridge and restock.


----------



## bstuart29

Made potato soup tonight


----------



## newfieannie

my son called . he's not working tomorrow so he's coming in so i can cut his hair. he's like a shaggy dog. only had it cut once since march. he said he's craving for macaroni and hamburger. happen i had a couple lbs in the fridge i wanted to get rid of. first time i thawed it in the microwave. i threw it all together in no time. kept one aside for myself. it was good and i dont usually eat it with hamburger meat. i put a can of italian tomatoes in it. took me an hour or so to clean up the mess i made rushing around. ~Georgia


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Wet and miserable day here. Leftovers for lunch and beef stew for supper. Apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights for supper we had burgers. Had a $25 off promotion code for Uber Eats - so used it to go towards supper. Tried the Mr. Beast Burgers. The beast burger was very tasty.


----------



## altair

I cooked a roast pork for supper and gnawed on a hunk of it for a meal. I am terrible and lazy about meal prep. I think the leftovers will be mixed with BBQ sauce for some pulled pork quesadillas.


----------



## snowlady

This week has been a good eating week here. Pork chops, meatloaf, tonight was roast beef with potatoes, carrots, onions and mushrooms. Tomorrow is ham and beans with cornbread. Will be trying to take meals to my in-laws when I can. They won’t eat anything with tomatoes or tomato sauce, not fond of casseroles, no green peppers or cucumbers.....


----------



## doozie

I'm making Rye bread and a chocolate chip banana bread.

Pre made Taco meat for tacos and slices of meatloaf from the freezer for easy meals today.

If the rye bread turns out as planned, it's Pattie melts tomorrow with diced red potatoes and onions on the side.


----------



## alida

today is going to be a day of leftovers, leftover pot roast for sure, and I see some eggplant and tomatos that need using up, probably cooked together in some way.


----------



## snowlady

Leftovers for sure the next few days. We’ve been red meat heavy so anything new will be chicken I think. We aren’t big on seafood.


----------



## sniper69

Today's supper included taco salad and also nachos. For the cheese sauce on the nachos it was made with Monterey Jack cheese and smoked gouda. Also sprinkled some contija cheese over the nachos too. Dessert was strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## doozie

I took chicken tenders from the freezer last night, I'm not sure what I'll make with them yet. 
Pattie melts again tomorrow. 
Turkey breast the next day, we must include some mashed potatoes and gravy with that meal.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> my son called . he's not working tomorrow so he's coming in so i can cut his hair. he's like a shaggy dog. only had it cut once since march. he said he's craving for macaroni and hamburger. happen i had a couple lbs in the fridge i wanted to get rid of. first time i thawed it in the microwave. i threw it all together in no time. kept one aside for myself. it was good and i dont usually eat it with hamburger meat. i put a can of italian tomatoes in it. took me an hour or so to clean up the mess i made rushing around. ~Georgia
> View attachment 92945


Macaroni and hamburger was one of our favourite meals growing up and we had it often during the winter - with five children and one modest income Mom knew how to stretch her $$. We added tomatos too, from the ones we grew and froze. Also diced onion and green peppers, saved from the garden for the winter and then the whole thing was baked. 
I have been trying to decide what to make for dinner today, and now I know what it'll be. I'll put four servings worth in the freezer and eat two over the next three days or so.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was meatloaf, mashed red skinned potatoes, and steamed green beans. The strawberry rhubarb pie was finished for dessert. We also had some of the "stuff" (it is basically a type of dump salad made with cool whip, cottage cheese, crushed pineapple, and strawberry jello). To use up the rest of the ground beef - while the meatloaf was cooking - I also made a batch of sloppy joes. Let it cool and put in the fridge for a meal to eat by Monday evening. I have some slaw mix in the fridge that will get the home made sauce made when it is served with the sloppy joes. 

Currently there is a chuck roast cooking on the stove, it sure does smell good. I'll add some carrots and red skinned potatoes at the proper time to cook in the juices. From the juices a gravy will be made. I'm sensing a hot beef sandwich dripping with gravy for supper. Now if I can just wipe the drool off the keyboard....


----------



## snowlady

Leftovers last night and for lunch today. Frozen pizza tonight. It wasn’t too bad. Homerun brand. Tomorrow it’s ham and potatoes. I should thaw out some pork for pulled pork and slaw this week.


----------



## doozie

Last night I made a scaled down half recipe of a Chocolate eclair dessert made with graham crackers, I didn't have any cool whip, but made it with the real thing and it worked out very well.








Thelma’s Chocolate Eclair


I love eclairs, but making the actual pastry is difficult, so I came up with this recipe as a substitute. It still satisfies my cravings with the same wonderful flavors. —Thelma Beam, Esbon, Kansas




www.tasteofhome.com





Good gosh we've almost eaten it all, and DH isn't really a dessert person.


----------



## doozie

Turkey bacon avocado sandwiches with fries on the side tonight.

The sourdough bread adventure continues, two mini loaves in the oven, this recipe had so many steps, some optional, but it's supposed to be worth it so I followed all of the instructions.








Artisan Sourdough with All Purpose Flour - The Clever Carrot


No bread flour? No problem! Learn how to make artisan sourdough with all purpose flour. Includes step-by-step photos, instructions, and baking schedule.




www.theclevercarrot.com


----------



## sniper69

Last night was Hunan Beef, Beef and Broccoli, and sweet and sour chicken from the local Asian Restaurant. Having leftovers for lunch today.

Tonight will be some grilled food. I have flanken style beef ribs marinating in the fridge, and will also cook some burgers and hot dogs. Fresh fruit and salad on the side. I'm still undecided on if anything will get made for dessert or not.


----------



## snowlady

Welp, not what it was going to be. Power out from 2:15 to 8:15. I made ravioli (tortellini to the rest of you) because I can light my gas stove with a lighter and make them
In the dark. Fireplace going, throws on, glass of red wine, cat on my lap what more could I ask for.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made an amazing lasagna soup.


----------



## doozie

Turkey tetrazzini, cubed butternut squash, maybe another veggie on the side.


----------



## doozie

We are having pizza flavor bread cheese tonight. Just snacking around and leftovers today, no real plans.









Bread Cheese: The Best Cheese You’ve Never Heard Of | Wisconsin Cheese


Juustoleipä, or “bread cheese,” is a buttery, slightly sweet cheese native to Scandinavia. Traditionally made with reindeer milk, Wisconsin cheesemakers have adopted this Scandinavian transplant and now make it with cow’s milk for an authentic, but unique take on this different type of cheese.




www.wisconsincheese.com


----------



## snowlady

Chicken noodle soup and homemade bread for lunch. Not sure about supper yet. I add hot fudge sauce for us, add and the in-laws too.


----------



## alida

Beef stew with carrots and potatos which is already slowly cooking on the stove. Chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Black beans in the Instant Pot.


----------



## 67drake

Too busy for supper really. I saw by BIL today and he gave me a piece of salmon he smoked. Good enough for a late dinner as I don’t want to overeat before bedtime. 
He smoked a brisket for the last family get together, I told him it was the best I ever had and that he seriously should consider selling it.


----------



## alida

That fresh smoked salmon looks very good. I have a nephew who has learned how to smoke meats and I have been the recipient of some of his "practice" results, much to my pleasure. He's told us that since buying and learning how to use his smoker he's met more of the neighbours than he did in the three years previous living there. He lives on a subdivision. They weren't hinting for the most part, just interested in where he got his equipment and how he learned. 

Nothing so exciting at my home today.. I'm going to roast a chicken with rosemary under the skin and stuffed with lemon and s bit more rosemary plus a few bits and pieces. Since the oven will be on I'll roast some cubes of sweet potato, and maybe steam some green beans as a side.


----------



## doozie

Another sourdough loaf made this morning and a big batch of dough, enough for 4 loaves, the best part is the dough is refrigerated and lasts two weeks, used as needed.








 The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day Master Recipe! (Back to Basics updated) - Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day


This is one of the site’s most popular posts. Why? It answers many of the questions that you asked, with the answers incorporated The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day. Thank you all for making this new edition possible–readers are where the new ideas come from. If you’re having trouble...




artisanbreadinfive.com




I've used this extremely easy method In the past.

Split pea and ham soup simmering in a crockpot for tomorrow. 

A thick pork cut that looked similar to chuck roast to me, popped in a larger crock pot with veggies and a bit of jarred salsa for flavor. Rice or mashed potatoes on the side.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had panko breaded chicken breast, mashed potatoes, and green bean casserole.

Last night were a couple of different dishes (had two types of meat thawed and decided to cook two dishes, and have leftovers for lunch). I made chicken korma, also cooked up a batch of beef tips, and also cooked rice. Naan bread was served on the side. Dessert was banana cake with a cream cheese and vanilla bean frosting ( I used vanilla bean paste when making the frosting)..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Due to the snow here in Central Texas, we went to the MUCH smaller that normal farmers market and purchased banana bread, biscotti, biscuits and gravy, pigs in blankets, and cheese biscuits. I have been munching all day.


----------



## snowlady

Last night DH decided he wanted another bowl of chicken noodle. I had a fried egg with toast. Hit the spot. Tonight I made a skillet with smoked sausage, yellow pepper, onion and potatoes. Tomorrow we will order out at DD’s house ( they live in a town with delivery) for her 25th birthday. Plans for Tuesday would be hamburger steaks with either noodles or mashed potatoes (also for the in-laws). Baked spaghetti later this week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just put a HUGE crock pot of chili to cook overnight.


----------



## Evons hubby

So last night my Yvonne and our boy decided to hold a cook off contest with a brisket For tonight’s meal. Yvonne got busy last night marinating while our boy was up at 5:30 this am getting his smoker fired up. By supper time this evening both pieces of brisket were ready. The boys was very good but in my opinion Yvonne’s method outran his. Super tender and tasty!


----------



## doozie

Planning on pizza for dinner tonight and I found large flat red peppers available again and will fill them with any leftover sausage to be roasted tonight too.
I picked up some vanilla ice cream for a banana strawberry smoothie/milkshake for dessert.


----------



## melmarsh

I’m going with good ol’ homemade chicken soup tonight. It’s cool n dreary, and chicken soup should hit the spot pretty well.


----------



## snowlady

We had steaks and garlic mashed potatoes and roasted carrots. Made a small apple crisp yesterday. Last night we celebrated DDs birthday with carry out. Chicken strips and fries. OMG. Maybe it’s because we haven’t had them for so long but we’re they good!


----------



## doozie

I'm trying a pasta I don't remember ever having before as a scaled down mini pasta pie.








Dad's Bucatini Pie Recipe


This supereasy bucatini pie has just four steps. Learn how to make it at Food & Wine.




www.foodandwine.com





DH bought a boxed frozen Gyro meal kit so he's set for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we cooked and ate a couple of the non-frozen pizzas that Aldi sells. Tasty, cheap, and a decent size pizza for less than $5.

Tuesday night we had Taco Tuesday.

Monday's supper included burgers, fries, and some fresh veg.


----------



## doozie

DH requested chili served over tater tots, cloaked in shredded cheddar.
I'll have mine in a bowl with a blob of sour cream on top.

Tomorrow a sausage, shrimp, rice and corn mixture in a skillet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

A friend asked for stuffed bell peppers. I haven’t made them in years.


----------



## sniper69

Alice In TX/MO said:


> A friend asked for stuffed bell peppers. I haven’t made them in years.
> View attachment 93248



Those look delicious. Now with some seasoned tomato sauce put on top.... (dang cleaning up the drool from the keyboard).


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> DH requested chili served over tater tots, cloaked in shredded cheddar.
> I'll have mine in a bowl with a blob of sour cream on top.
> 
> Tomorrow a sausage, shrimp, rice and corn mixture in a skillet.



Another good thing with tater tots that is on a similar theme to what you made with them is totchos (tater tot nachos). One of those items that is tasty. I haven't tried chili on tater tots - I might have to try that one of these times when making chili.


----------



## doozie

sniper69 said:


> Another good thing with tater tots that is on a similar theme to what you made with them is totchos (tater tot nachos). One of those items that is tasty. I haven't tried chili on tater tots - I might have to try that one of these times when making chili.


Sounds good! I would try that we are ever out of tortilla chips, or just for something different.

DH also likes to dip French fries in his chili for as long as I've known him...we just happen to have tater tots on hand.


----------



## alida

I made a new recipe for root vegetable soup using squash,parsnip and chickpeas,plus kale. I like all of those vegetables but never again in a soup together. It was...okay...the first day, uneatable the next and I threw the rest out. All was not lost though, the vegetable stock was flavoured with cumin, fresh grated ginger and turmeric and was quite savoury. I'll keep that part of the recipe for other soups, or maybe use for liquid when I make lentils again. 

Tonight I'm making meat sauce for spaghetti first, then some sauce will be used for a cheaters cabbage roll casserole using a bag of coleslaw mix.


----------



## newfieannie

never heard of that. cheaters CRC Alida. but i make a lot of those for my son so i googled just to see if i could find a recipe and i did. that would be so easy if i didn't have to bother with the cutting and boiling of the cabbage and whatnot. i don't eat cabbage myself. i'll definitely try this one. Thanks! 

my son told me about a recipe he found called sprite chicken with oyster sauce. i gathered up the ingredients and i'm going to try it tomorrow. i'm only using a couple chic. thighs as opposed to a full chicken but it 's the same principal so should work. i'll let those of you who haven't tried it know how it turns out. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

I’m making hamburgers with mushroom gravy and mashed potatoes tonight. I’m on my own for a couple of days so tomorrow is spicy chicken with peanuts.


----------



## melmarsh

I’m thinking tonight I’ll make a double batch of tortilla soup. Some for tonight’s dinner, and some to can up for future dinners (without the tortilla chips, of course. Those will be added in when the soup is served)


----------



## doozie

Bacon wrapped pork chops, pearl couscous, and roasted butternut squash cubes.

More Baking today
I cut the fluffy breadstick recipe in half, and it's great for four good sized burger buns.

I'm trying another sandwich bread recipe today, one loaf will be rolled up with cinnamon and raisins for a treat and the other will be plain.

We would probably be fine with just the making the small batch buns for sandwiches, but bread baking has become a bit of a hobby. I'll be freezing half of both loaves for use in a few days.


----------



## newfieannie

well i tried the sprite chicken. served it with a couple scoops rice medley and a little brocolli. i must say i wouldn't walk too far for this! Mediocre at best but that's just me. ymmv. ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had some leftover pork loin so I chopped it up, mixed in some crumbled vinegar cheese and taco sauce and served it in tortillas. Both the vinegar cheese (similar to cotija cheese) and taco sauce were homemade.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> well i tried the sprite chicken. served it with a couple scoops rice medley and a little brocolli. i must say i wouldn't walk too far for this! Mediocre at best but that's just me. ymmv. ~Georgia
> View attachment 93284


Thanks for the update Georgia. I was curious as to how the recipe turned out as its something I've never tried and it happens I have oyster sauce in the house. It looks good, as does your table setting.


----------



## doozie

Chicken breasts marinated in zesty Italian dressing, I still have a sweet red pepper left and some potatoes so everything will be roasted together in the oven.


----------



## melmarsh

Hmm....hubby wants to go paleo. This should be interesting, lol! Guess tonight I’ll cook herbed chicken breasts and serve with salad and steamed veggies. Any of you guys do paleo?


----------



## doozie

Ground lamb, heavily seasoned for lamb burgers on the grill. Tater tots and a veggie on the side.


----------



## newfieannie

alida said:


> Thanks for the update Georgia. I was curious as to how the recipe turned out as its something I've never tried and it happens I have oyster sauce in the house. It looks good, as does your table setting.


dont let my experience put you off from trying it Alida. i had the leftovers last night and boiled it down more and it wasn't half bad. supposed to have a thick sauce which i had the second time. i do think i had too much sprite. 2 small bottles where one would have sufficed. another thing i would do if i ever tried it again would be to saute the chicken a little longer. most recipes i found didn't call for that at all.(but most of them are using a full chicken) imo that gives it more flavor. ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY

I cook when I'm bored, so there are tons of different things in the fridge, even desserts, which I normally don't make. I'll probably just make some salads in a jar today, to use up a head of lettuce before it goes bad.


----------



## melmarsh

I’ll probably make a hamburger stew tonight to use up some hamburger.


----------



## Evons hubby

Gayle in KY said:


> I cook when I'm bored, so there are tons of different things in the fridge, even desserts, which I normally don't make. I'll probably just make some salads in a jar today, to use up a head of lettuce before it goes bad.


I hate when lettuce gets brown and yucky.... cookies don’t do that!


----------



## newfieannie

well i have choc. chip cookies in the oven now and i'm hoping they're going to get brown but not yucky. i don't think i added enough flour.


----------



## newfieannie

threw together a herb bread i use to make for my husband years ago.







he liked it slathered in good butter with slices of cheese and a pickle(i didn't have a pickle) he called it ploughmans lunch. turned out darn near perfect. the texture was excellent! less than 2hours start to finish! except maybe could use a touch more garlic. the house smells heavenly! ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

Ooooh, Georgia! That looks good!


----------



## melmarsh

newfieannie said:


> threw together a herb bread i use to make for my husband years ago.
> View attachment 93315
> he liked it slathered in good butter with slices of cheese and a pickle(i didn't have a pickle) he called it ploughmans lunch. turned out darn near perfect. the texture was excellent! less than 2hours start to finish! except maybe could use a touch more garlic. the house smells heavenly! ~Georgia


Looks delicious!


----------



## newfieannie

that's it i've broken another NYR. i'm back to baking in earnest again. choc. chip cookies this time.

good thing i have a way to get rid of it all. too bad you couldn't all come in and share. i ended up with 2 large containers of them. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

I came home from work and my wife had a Chefs Surprise in the crockpot.
It basically looks like her chili, but different proportions - ground beef,beans, noodles, corn, but potatoes were added too. Then she realized no chili pepper in the house, so she used a chicken broth base. Looks more like chicken noodle soup than chili I guess.
She said”I don’t know what to call it, but see how you like it.”
It’s great! .
I’m calling it “White chili”


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Singapore Noodles with tofu, lots of veg, and fresh mushrooms.


----------



## doozie

Raisin oatmeal cookies, chocolate chips in half of the mixture. 

I have a bag of beans for 15 bean soup, I might pop it into the instant pot with some onions and sausage.

Shaved beef for beef broccoli and rice tonight, fried noodles with spiced cabbage on the side.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had BLT's for supper. 

Monday night we had totcho's (tater tot's instead of tortilla chips for nachos).

Sunday, we made for supper some spinach artichoke dip served with some pita chips and for the main dish had manicotti.

Saturday was a chili night Had a few fries leftover from Friday, so had to try the suggestion of chili with fries - they taste decent dipped in the chili. Also made a sweet cornbread (using some stone ground corn meal from Geechie Boy Mill - Home ).

Friday was a burger kind of night - so had a smashburger with some smash fries from the local Smashburger restaurant..


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, since I never eat out, your post sent me straight to 'search'. I've heard of Smashburger, but had never heard of 'smash fries'. I'm a little disappointed. Although they look good, they were not what I was expecting. 

I won't be cooking anything today. The refrigerator is packed. I guess I'll just make some mayonnaise and call it good. Someone used the last of it last night.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, since I never eat out, your post sent me straight to 'search'. I've heard of Smashburger, but had never heard of 'smash fries'. I'm a little disappointed. Although they look good, they were not what I was expecting.
> 
> I won't be cooking anything today. The refrigerator is packed. I guess I'll just make some mayonnaise and call it good. Someone used the last of it last night.


Gayle - the smash fries are french fries tossed in garlic, rosemary, and olive oil. They have a good flavor for coming from a "restaurant chain". I usually get them when I order from there. The smashburger burgers are quite tasty. I usually get the double bacon smash burger and add other toppings to the sandwich.

One place I tried a few weeks back for a burger, was Mr. Beast Burgers https://order.mrbeastburger.com/ I didn't know anything about it, but figured with the discount coupon I had for trying uber eats (uber eats will give nice coupons to try the app) that I would try a new (to me) place. It was delivered and my teenager started talking about Mr. Beast and his videos online - and that they didn't know he had popped up a restaurant in this area. Needless to say, I learned something new that day, lol.

Here is something from the site above that explains what my teenager meant by one popped up in our area: "MrBeast Burger operates out of existing restaurant kitchens, allowing restaurateurs to add a new source of revenue without impacting the operation. Customers can only order MrBeast Burger via the proprietary app or through major food delivery service apps. MrBeast Burger is available for restaurants to prepare out of their existing kitchens as a way to generate a new revenue stream—the menu is accessed only via apps and it is delivered directly to your door. "


----------



## snowlady

Interesting about MrBeast. I love a good burger. We had fried chicken, potato and mac salad from the grocery store. It was pretty good. 
I think I’ll make an angel food cake today. Maybe pork chops for supper.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> dont let my experience put you off from trying it Alida. i had the leftovers last night and boiled it down more and it wasn't half bad. supposed to have a thick sauce which i had the second time. i do think i had too much sprite. 2 small bottles where one would have sufficed. another thing i would do if i ever tried it again would be to saute the chicken a little longer. most recipes i found didn't call for that at all.(but most of them are using a full chicken) imo that gives it more flavor. ~Georgia


Oh, I do plan to give this recipe a try Georgia, I'm getting bored with my regular chicken recipes and the one you pictured did look good. I doubt I'd use a whole chicken either as I prefer bone in chicken thighs, and I'll watch that the sauce thickens enough. Alida


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, the only restaurant we have within an hour's drive is Subway. I think I could make those fries, though. I'm going to try today. I've got a ton of people staying with me right now, so they can be my test dummies.


----------



## doozie

I'm hoping the leftovers on hand make it through the whole day, but if not, we will have grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm putting together pineapple rolls from "Granny Smith's kitchen." for some reason first time i've seen that site/blog? so many recipes there i want to try and other things i want to read. have it bookmarked for later.

these rolls are very similar to my orange ones. i just never thought to use pineapple juice which is a favorite of mine. we'll see how they turn out. they seem to be rising well. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, the only restaurant we have within an hour's drive is Subway. I think I could make those fries, though. I'm going to try today. I've got a ton of people staying with me right now, so they can be my test dummies.


LOL - gotta love when there are "willing" participants in testing new food dishes.


----------



## newfieannie

pineapple rolls. oh my were they good! melt in your mouth type of thing.







i put butter on them but you really don't need it. i'd take these any day over my orange rolls. can't wait until my son tries them. he likes pineapple also. going to try the hamburger buns next. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Last night we had BLT's for supper.
> 
> Monday night we had totcho's (tater tot's instead of tortilla chips for nachos).
> 
> Sunday, we made for supper some spinach artichoke dip served with some pita chips and for the main dish had manicotti.
> 
> Saturday was a chili night Had a few fries leftover from Friday, so had to try the suggestion of chili with fries - they taste decent dipped in the chili. Also made a sweet cornbread (using some stone ground corn meal from Geechie Boy Mill - Home ).
> 
> Friday was a burger kind of night - so had a smashburger with some smash fries from the local Smashburger restaurant..


I opened this thread and all I saw was BLT’s. 
Mmmm....wife was just asking me what I wanted for supper. Looks like I’ll have to run to the store for lettuce and tomato.


----------



## newfieannie

this is Alida's recipe for the cheaters CR Casserole with the cole slaw. so much easier than bothering with chopping cabbage and boiling etc. i dont eat much of this stuff but i had a little leftover and baked it for myself. it was so good! this is the way i'll make it from now on. 








he's coming in tomorrow instead of fri. because of the expected storm so i'm making a lemon roll and cupcakes to go with it. likely be at it most of the night. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

This hit the spot! Thanks for mentioning it. I cooked tonight!


----------



## snowlady

We had pork chops using a new recipe. They were really good. I took bacon out for maybe tomorrow night. I’ve been hungry for waffles and bacon but the BLT.... I did get the angel food cake made and boy was it good! You people are an inspiration in my kitchen!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> This hit the spot! Thanks for mentioning it. I cooked tonight!
> View attachment 93348



Those look delicious! I don't think there is enough bacon though. 


Also I see you like bacon like I do. I call it floppy bacon. My wife prefers crispier bacon.


----------



## sniper69

newfieannie - all of your pictures are making me drool on my keyboard again. Everything looks very tasty. and pineapple rolls - mmmm.....


For supper here tonight, we made pizza. I think my youngest could eat pizza almost everyday if I let her. LOL.

My wife has requested chocolate chip cookie dough. Hopefully I'll get it made tonight. Otherwise it will be something to be whipped up in the morning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made marmalade. I love hearing the jars PLINK as they seal.


----------



## doozie

Last of the soup and just made warm cornbread muffins that made lunch out of the ordinary.


----------



## snowlady

My great niece likes “wiggly” bacon. LOL


----------



## 67drake

I actually like it between wiggly and crisp. Kind of firm. I was just getting hungry and impatient as I figured I’d cook all I had on hand at once.


----------



## newfieannie

Drake i like those plates!


----------



## doozie

Instant pot chicken noodle soup, double noodle...what I like about making my own soup is being able to add more of anything. 
We will have a few pecan smoked chicken wings in the airfryer to go with it.


----------



## doozie

Biscuits topped with some sausage gravy from a can (I was curious one day at the store and it's been on the shelf here just taking up space)

Salisbury steaks, green beans, onion gravy and mashed potatoes. A small sourdough loaf on the side for dinner.


----------



## snowlady

Aunt Daisy’s barbecue. Yum!


----------



## 67drake

newfieannie said:


> Drake i like those plates!


Thanks!
My wife started out with just a couple pieces. Then built the set over time finding them at thrift stores. A slow process, but cheap, and it’s her favorite pattern type. Some are slightly different from one another.


----------



## doozie

67drake said:


> Thanks!
> My wife started out with just a couple pieces. Then built the set over time finding them at thrift stores. A slow process, but cheap, and it’s her favorite pattern type. Some are slightly different from one another.
> View attachment 93372
> View attachment 93373


Has she seen Calamityware?
Look closely for a twist in traditional patterns.









Porcelain & Stoneware


Chinaware, Blue Willow, Calamityware, Moyer, Don Moyer, Robots, Sea Monsters, UFO, spaceships, gift, gift ideas, wedding, wedding gift, registry,




calamityware.com


----------



## newfieannie

so lovely! it takes awhile but that's the fun of it. took me forever to find replacement pieces for my mothers china from the 20's. dropped into VV one day on something unrelated and there they were! 3 small plates that i needed to complete it.

not as much fun to get it at Replacements China. not to mention it costs a limb or 2. i know because i bought a teapot for Andrews mothers china. 200 dollars. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> this is Alida's recipe for the cheaters CR Casserole with the cole slaw. so much easier than bothering with chopping cabbage and boiling etc. i dont eat much of this stuff but i had a little leftover and baked it for myself. it was so good! this is the way i'll make it from now on.
> 
> View attachment 93347
> he's coming in tomorrow instead of fri. because of the expected storm so i'm making a lemon roll and cupcakes to go with it. likely be at it most of the night. ~Georgia


Isn't that a handy way to make cabbage rolls? I don't mind making some elaborate meals but not them, I'd rather use the coleslaw mix. I'm so glad you liked the taste too. Alida


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Has she seen Calamityware?
> Look closely for a twist in traditional patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porcelain & Stoneware
> 
> 
> Chinaware, Blue Willow, Calamityware, Moyer, Don Moyer, Robots, Sea Monsters, UFO, spaceships, gift, gift ideas, wedding, wedding gift, registry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calamityware.com


Never saw that! I’ll have to show her.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we had chicken breasts stuffed with brie cheese and apple pieces, stove top stuffing, mashed potatoes, and corn.


----------



## doozie

DH has dibs on the Salisbury leftovers.
I'm having raisin date and walnut or pecan oatmeal for dinner, we like the Quaker Oats instant packets, so homemade should be 20 times better.

Tomorrow Chili in the crockpot and breadsticks.


----------



## snowlady

Spicy cheeseburger soup. We love it. Goes well with a “blizzard”. Not really a blizzard but don’t tell the weatherman.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a batch of black bean burgers today, but used none of the regular ingredients. In place of black beans, I used Hambean soup. Instead of rice, I used quinoa. I still used bread crumbs and an egg, but added a slug of olive oil (for moisture and mouth-feel), some finely minced onion, a big pinch of shredded cheddar, a squirt of (homemade) ketchup, and some Worcestershire sauce. I think they're the best ones I've ever made. I think I'm going to freeze some of the soup and quinoa to make them again. It's not likely I'll ever have that combination onhand again.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was spaghetti for supper.

Sunday morning for breakfast, we had French toast casserole.


















Sunday night for supper we had chicken and yellow rice, with some steamed green beans and steamed mixed vegetables on the side.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chopped salad.


----------



## doozie

Seasoned pork steaks, baked potato, corn and onions in the skillet, and an apple crisp or cobbler for two.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Hmmm... apple crisp sounds good. I have some apples...


----------



## snowlady

We had the last of the chicken pot pie for lunch today. Probably leftover soup for supper. I’m thinking tacos or chicken enchiladas tomorrow night.


----------



## Gayle in KY

All I made today was papier mache. Hopefully, nobody will eat it


----------



## alida

It's been snowing all day with heavy winds and I had a power outage for awhile which seems over. My apt is still chilly so I'm using the oven to roast a bunch of cubed sweet potatos, eggplant and onions. If the power goes out again, non of those vegetables will go bad. I'm going to cook some porkchops with sliced apples in a skillet on top of the stove; they won't take long and if the power goes out, well I could transfer the pork to a plate, cover and put it outside so it doesn't go bad.


----------



## sniper69

Today was a late lunch/early supper. We had a nice salad, chicken marsala, and some fettuccini alfredo. Needless to say, I'm still full. Maybe later some sort of dessert can be made.


----------



## doozie

DH mentioned wanting mashed potatoes, that is all I have planned on so far, and even that might change. Off to stare into the freezer, hoping something inspires me.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have some shredded BBQ pork in the fridge. I think I'm going to make some bread dough and stuff little balls of it with the pork and a cube of cheese, let it rise, and bake them. 

If there's any dough leftover, I'll probably just make some rolls out of it.


----------



## newfieannie

i made some donair meat and sauce and also some more lemon cup cakes for my son today. i don't know how i managed to tell you the truth. i've felt like i was dragged out and hammered down for the last several hours . i had to push myself because he looks forward to fridays .

i think i got overheated in wmart yesterday morning. i only went in to get him an electric kettle. it was packed to the gills (likely because we have very few cases) haven't seen as many people there since last april. the mask didn't help either . that and heavy sweater and coat i thought i was going to pass out. i had to hold unto the counter when i got up to checkout. i don'







t feel so bad now. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I found a blade steak in the freezer and made stew using red peppers and onions too. Then I made dumplings for the first time, obeying the stern directions to NOT lift the lid and peek. They turned out pretty good, I guess, but I think that they probably needed a bit more cooking time. I'll try again.


----------



## alida

newfieannie said:


> i made some donair meat and sauce and also some more lemon cup cakes for my son today. i don't know how i managed to tell you the truth. i've felt like i was dragged out and hammered down for the last several hours . i had to push myself because he looks forward to fridays .
> 
> i think i got overheated in wmart yesterday morning. i only went in to get him an electric kettle. it was packed to the gills (likely because we have very few cases) haven't seen as many people there since last april. the mask didn't help either . that and heavy sweater and coat i thought i was going to pass out. i had to hold unto the counter when i got up to checkout. i don'
> View attachment 93467
> t feel so bad now. ~Georgia


That all looks delicious Georgia, and I hope that you're feeling much better now.


----------



## doozie

Meatballs and red sauce in the crockpot, not sure if I will just serve it over a short cut spaghetti noodle, or take the extra time and bake it as a casserole with extra ingredients.
We went out for essentials today so there will be a fresh veggie on the side,yay!

My Walmart is remodeling or going to be adding self serve check outs and just about every aisle and item is not where it used to be in just about every department, quite a scavenger hunt for us today LOL.


----------



## doozie

After dinner last night I made hoagie rolls for Sub sandwiches for lunch today. DH bought an Italian specialty meat package from Aldi that was nothing special as far as taste goes, but with the added veggies and Italian dressing it was very nice.

Dinner will be meatball sandwiches from yesterday's meal. 

Tomorrow a meatloaf for dinner and a side of potato pancakes with green onion, and something else using carrots, maybe a carrot soup.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@doozie, How about a carrot salad? I've made this one and it's pretty good.

Korean Carrot Salad | Granny Smith's Kitchen (proboards.com)


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops and dressing tonight. Tator tot casserole last night. Hubby’s happy now. Weatherman is predicting 6-8 inches of snow this weekend so I’m sure warm filling comfort food will be essential. I also made peanut butter cookies with peanut M&Ms


----------



## sniper69

Tonight there were chili cheese dogs (with onion of course) and some mini hashbrowns cooked up. Had some fresh fruit on the side. A quick meal for a busy night. 

Last night was a leftovers and sandwiches kind of night.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @doozie, How about a carrot salad? I've made this one and it's pretty good.
> 
> Korean Carrot Salad | Granny Smith's Kitchen (proboards.com)


Gayle - that sounds tasty. When I read the recipe I started craving som tum (green papaya salad). 

A carrot salad that I always enjoyed was the carrot raisin salad from Chick-fil-a. I've made it a few times, and it is a hit with folks (even those skeptical it would taste good, and then went back for seconds, lol). Although it isn't sold in their restaurants anymore - at least Chick-fil-a was nice enough to release the recipe An Ode to Carrot & Raisin Salad (and a picture of the recipe from the site):










When I worked at Chick-fil-a (a long time ago, boy does time fly), Miss Barbara would always mix the mayonnaise, lemon juice, and sugar together. She would then add in the pineapple (with juice), and then the raisins. Once all of that was mixed, she would then toss it/mix it with the shredded carrots. It always seemed that the flavors came together real well after the carrot raisin salad was chilled for a couple hours.


----------



## sniper69

This morning, I cooked some sausage, scrambled eggs with cheese, and shredded hashbrown potatoes for breakfast. Lots of coffee on the side.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, I used to make a carrot-raisin salad back in the 70s - 90s. It was similar to the one you posted, but without the pineapple. I haven't made it in a while. Might be time to try it again.


----------



## Bogey

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted here in several months but during that time, I have been enjoying reading all of your posts. Going forward, I'll try to post more frequently.

newfieannie,
Your post regarding you making donair meat and the sauce, inspired me. I spent a few hours researching them on the internet & I even researched making the pita pockets. Soon, I plan to try making the meat, sauce & pitas. So, if you have any helpful tips or hints, then please share them. Thanks in advance. 

My recent doings:
Several days ago I purchased a 7.5 pound pork loin and and a 6 pound pork butt (aka shoulder blade roast). Yesterday, I cut up 2.5 #'s of the loin into 1.5" cubes and started marinating them in a homemade marinate for Spiedies. I'll let them marinate for a couple days, then I'll grill them and freeze about half of them for future reference. I cut the remaining 5 #'s into two roasts and froze them for later (pork roast & gravy w/potatoes, carrots & onions).

Early this morning I cut the pork butt into 6 pieces and tossed them into the slow cooker with spices & 1 cup orange juice for carnitas. They've been cooking for a few hours and the house smells wonderful, so they should turn out fine.

Since my last post, I have pretty much just been doing repeats of my previous meals, along with the obligatory peanut butter/cherry preserves sandwiches that I have frequently (I REALLY like them). I wanted to try something new and that is why I decided to try my hand at the Donairs. They sounded too good for me to just pass them by.

--Ron aka Bogey


----------



## 67drake

Well, the thread is titled “...at your house “, but the wife and I usually go for fish fry on Friday nights at the diner in the next town over. Will my post get deleted?
Anyway,I started out with a salad from the salad bar. I went back and got a cup of their soup of the day- fish chowder. Yum . Then a third trip for some cottage cheese, tapioca pudding, and cole slaw.
The meal was their cod with some seasoned fries.
Yesterday was my birthday, so my favorite waitress gave me a piece of Peanut butter silk pie, on the house, for desert.
Before you skinny people start giving me verbal abuse for the amount of food. I took the fish home for lunch,for today, and my son and I split the pie.
Tomorrow is my waitresses birthday, she asked me to make sure I come back for it. While I was paying, I asked her sister (another waitress, it’s run by the whole family), what her sister would like as a present. She said lottery tickets. Oh boy! That was easy! So I’ll be heading back tomorrow for a burger,with a card stuffed with lottery tickets.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@67drake, I've been reading on 6 forums and that is the nicest thing I've read all day. 💓


----------



## 67drake

Gayle in KY said:


> @67drake, I've been reading on 6 forums and that is the nicest thing I've read all day. 💓


Thanks!
The family that owns it has become friends of ours, pretty much. The 3 sisters that waitress are all different in personality, and my favorite has that kind of personality that begs me to give her a hard time. All in fun of coarse. 
Last week we got there later than usual, so they were running low on dinners. Another family came in after us and Tiffani said they were out of cod, and had 1 order of Waleye left. I yelled out “It doesn’t sound like much of a fish fry!” The waitress yelled back “Shut up! You’re lucky we gave you yours!”
Of coarse the customers all start laughing at this. Just another day at the diner. 
A shirt they made, just for me.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Aw, @67drake, I love that!


----------



## sniper69

Love the shirt, gives me a good laugh.


----------



## sniper69

All the talk of carrots, and a carrot raisin salad was made here to go with supper. Tonight is sloppy joes, oven roasted veg, and carrot raisin salad.


----------



## snowlady

Drake, hilarious! 
We had ham and cheese quesadillas tonight. Hubs wasn’t up for omelettes.


----------



## doozie

DH wanted buttermilk to make pancakes and I'll try using the what's left of it to make buttermilk bread today.
I'm also going to try and make graham crackers, the recipe says to roll the dough out between two sheets of parchment paper, to me that makes sense and might be the key to my success with the recipe, we will see.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm making meat bombs today. They're just bread dough wrapped around some kind of meat filling and a cube of cheese. After you fill them, you let them rise, then bake them. I have several kinds of cooked meat in the fridge (shredded chicken, butter beef, and BBQ pork) I plan on making all different ones, but I'm not going to mark them, so what you get will be a surprise. If I have leftover dough, I'll probably make pizza blanks out of it. 

Pizza blanks are 6" baked crusts that you can top and throw in the microwave. I have a mixture of shredded mozzarella, pizza sauce, and ground pepperoni to top them with. I like to grind the pepperoni so the flavor spreads throughout the topping and you get some in every bite.


----------



## newfieannie

made a few 40 minute hamburger buns. i wanted to make lamb burgers tomorrow and i didn't have any buns and there's a storm coming. have no idea how they will be. only rising 10 min. might be too dense for me. i probably should have tried the ones on GS kitchen but i wanted something quick since i already made bread and dinner rolls today. they look good but you can't go by looks. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

definitely not hamburger buns. make perfect bagels! i'm just not a bagel person. i've probably had 2 in my life and my bro bought them when he came to visit. many people like them as he does spread with butter and cream cheese.

i found these on a taste of home. a person can't complain about a recipe though if they don't follow it exactly (at least the first time)and i used my yeast with the dough enhancer and they used plain which likely made the difference. 

all is not lost though! at 7 when my son makes his nightly call i'll tell him i made him a batch of bagels. it's one of his favorites. i'll still have my lamb burger. the storm is not expected until tomorrow night so i have time to go pick up some buns in the morning. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

Baked spaghetti tonight. Smells really good.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was some breaded chicken breast pieces, a Caesar salad, and some mashed potatoes. We had some stew for lunch today, and for breakfast there were some cinnamon rolls (I love the smell of cinnamon rolls baking, it fills the house with a nice aroma).


----------



## doozie

A small seasoned pork tenderloin, a soup from the freezer, and a baked potato.

I'll try to make some meat bombs as Gayle mentioned for lunch tomorrow with any leftover pork. 
I used to live by a grocery that made a variety of little meat pies to take and reheat that were a treat my whole family enjoyed. Meat bombs sound similar and I'll have dough.


----------



## altair

I don't cook much but this weekend I had milk and potatoes to use up before they went bad. I made a corn chowder. I used the heirloom corn I grew and harvested a bit late (the skin was tough). But it came out okay in the crockpot and bacon grease makes everything go down smoother  It was very tasty on a weekend that hovered around 0 degrees in the morning.


----------



## Bogey

The house was rather chilly this morning. Rather than crank up the furnace, I opted to crank up the oven. I've already made banana bread and blueberry-peach cobbler, and the house is warming up nicely. 

Later this evening, I plan to bake a 2.5 pound pork loin roast with potatoes, carrots, onions and homemade brown gravy.


----------



## doozie

DH made a huge ham omelette for breakfast so I got a late start on my buns and some meat bombs.
I used meatloaf as filling for some and pork roast for others as the filling.
They are gone. YUM!
Next time I'm going to use cooked Italian sausage pieces and mozzarella.

The soup we had last night was previously put outside to cool and mistakenly forgotten about resulting in a block of frozen soup. I now know why you don't freeze any noodles in your soups. They held their shape, but turned to mush when eaten.

Tonight I'm making homemade cream of mushroom soup, and we will finish off the meatloaf with a side of zucchini, maybe sliced, breaded and airfried.


----------



## Evons hubby

This afternoon my Yvonne brought me a snack plate with various cheeses, bread, and liverwurst. As I was munching down the goodies a question occured to me..... if I am eating liverwurst.... who the heck gets all the liver best!?!?


----------



## snowlady

We had leftover roast beef tonight. Leaving tomorrow for northern Wisconsin/UP so it’s bar food for the next few days. Can’t wait! Already planning a Cuban for lunch on the way up.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Cooked up a small rump roast and gravy. Pot of green beans and diced potatoes. Dish of baked corn. A cherry dump cake.


----------



## doozie

I'm not sure what we are having tonight, somehow we still have leftovers and I'd like to clear them out of the fridge.
Tomorrow I am either making stuffed cabbage leaves, or just making a layered cabbage and ground beef dish in the crockpot. (Same ingredients and taste, but much less work and more cabbage)


----------



## sniper69

Last night was meatloaf, steamed green beans, and mashed potatoes.

I'm still undecide for tonight.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm making another batch of meat bombs. The last batch sure went fast! This batch will be 4 different kinds - a mixture of mozzarella, ground pepperoni and pizza sauce to moisten, butter beef, thinly sliced ham, and chicken meatballs The meats will all have cheddar cheese, I'll probably end up with about 2 dozen altogether. 

If anyone doesn't want that, there's still lasagna in the fridge.


----------



## newfieannie

these are definitely hamburger buns this time! i used the recipe from GSK . they are so good ! far surpasses anything i've found at the store. 

i already ate 2 of them today. one for a lamb burger and another for asparagus sandwich. i had to freeze the rest or my son wouldn't get even a smell of these. 

i'll never buy a store bought hamburger bun again.







they are that good! ~Georgia


----------



## lastfling

newfieannie said:


> these are definitely hamburger buns this time! i used the recipe from GSK . they are so good ! far surpasses anything i've found at the store.
> 
> i already ate 2 of them today. one for a lamb burger and another for asparagus sandwich. i had to freeze the rest or my son wouldn't get even a smell of these.
> 
> i'll never buy a store bought hamburger bun again.
> View attachment 93611
> they are that good! ~Georgia


Where can one find that recipe?


----------



## Bront

Grandmotherbear said:


> Well, wr, that was swift. If you get this stickied up we can start the monthly threads.
> 
> We're starting hurricane preps now. There is lots of information in the Survival and Emergency Preparedness forum on HT. One thing I stressed to my families when I was working as a hospice nurse was to plan to avoid leftovers since power would be down for extended periods and they would lack the ability to refrigerate leftovers and that would draw varmints and ppests. Which leads me to (thinking about avoiding leftovers) cooking for 1 or 2.
> Like many, I cooked for 4+ buddies, andd I had a real hard time learning to cook for 1 when Gfb and I were working in different places. I don't think most grocers are set up for singletons or couples, or if they are, they are set up for the "SUPERSIZE" crowd. It was a wonderful day when I first discovered shopping at Dollar Tree. They sell a 4.5 ounce clams can, a slightly larger oyster can, a a "seafood cocktail" 4.5 oz can containing mussels, scallops, and clams. Also plain chicken, chicken with chipotle and roast beef in small cans (5-6 oz) I did NOT pick upthe 5 oz can of chicken bologna but GFB said he would have tried it.
> I've been


Had this last night..









*Slow Cooker Meal: Italian Red Wine Beef Stew*
With Jiffy cornbread...Courtesy of Omaha Steaks....delish..!!..;-)


----------



## doozie

I've been adding a glug of red wine to my stews lately, just the taste I've been looking for, but couldn't figure out what was missing. Yum

Tonight is leftovers and a small sourdough loaf. 

We had loads of snow yesterday, today is the clean up. If I have time I may try another graham cracker recipe, the last try worked out very well (Alton Brown recipe), but It was not exactly what I was looking for in taste.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a batch of bean burgers today, eight of them. I wrap them in waxed paper and put them in the fridge. That way, whenever someone wants them, they can just toss them in the microwave. I also cooked a pound of noodles. They had one minute left to cook, so I raced them to see if I could wrap all of those burgers before the time was up. I got 6 done. I might have gotten them all done, except the phone rang (No, thank you, I don't believe I want extended coverage on my vehicle)

The noodles weren't for anything special. I generally keep a container of them in the fridge so people can use them as a main dish, with meat, cheese, and one of the million sauces I keep in there, or as a side dish, usually with butter and Parmesan cheese. No need for garlic because I add it to the water when I cook the noodles. 

As an aside, I can't tell you how many times I typed 'needles' instead of 'noodles'. Ugh


----------



## doozie

DH feels like cooking, tonight he is making pepper steak and rice. It will be good.

I found a little crank pasta machine at the thrift store for 5 bucks. Looks new and is pretty pricy online. It makes shapes like macaroni, rigatoni, etc. 
Tomorrow's challenge, and pasta as Cheeseburger Mac for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had nachos. I have chorizo in the fridge, but didn't cook any of that, instead used ground beef and seasoned accordingly (Most of the family prefers seasoned ground beef to the chorizo). A homemade cheese sauce was made using various cheeses. On top were various toppings.

The cheese sauce is easy enough to make. In a sauce pan on medium low heat, melt 2 tablespoons of butter, add in 2 to 2 1/2 tablespoons of flour, stir around to make a light colored roux. Stir in 2 cups of milk (I use whole milk), a little at a time until mixed. Stir/whisk frequently until the milk is getting warmer, then add in cheese. I usually use a cup of shredded Monterey Jack and a cup of cut up/shredded smoked gouda. Last night I used about a half cup of Monterey Jack, half cup of smoked gouda (need to buy more of both, lol), a cup of shredded "Mexican Cheese" (a blend that includes two types of cheddar, mozarella, Monterey Jack, Asiago, and queso quesdailla cheese). Stirred with a whisk until the cheese was melted nice, then add in some salt (enhances the cheese flavor, maybe a 1/2 teaspoon salt total), and added in some ground chipolte chili pepper (I add that based on taste preferences - anywhere from a 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon. Sometimes more depending on my mood). Once it is all mixed and the cheese looks melted nice - it is time to make the nachos. The cheese sause can be scooped over the tortilla chips, some meat added, more cheese sauce, then the toppings one prefers. Any leftover cheese sauce is put into a container in the fridge, and eaten over the next day or two (I never seem to have more than a small container left).


As for tonight - still undecided. Will have to see what gets decided on.


----------



## newfieannie

lastfling said:


> Where can one find that recipe?
> 
> just click on Granny Smith's Kitchen at the bottom of Gayle's post above and click on bread i think it is. easy to find anyway. enjoy!


----------



## newfieannie

i'm getting ready for the storm starting tomorrow night. every time i hear the weather. the amt. of snow goes up. have my lanterns, battery radio, stove , plenty quilts etc.ready. made a batch of tapioca to go with some fruit. got a pot of beans soaking, some chicken in the oven to make chicken salad for sandwiches etc. one good thing is all the snow from the last 2 storms is gone from all the rain. my driveway is completely bare so lots of room for Todd to pile the snow. ~Georgia


----------



## Bogey

I made my version of 7-in-1 casserole (actually 8-in-1): sliced potatoes, brown rice, onions, carrots, peas, corn, ground chuck & diced tomatoes. It's a comfort food that I sometimes actually prefer having, rather than some gourmet creations. Yeah, I'm weird, but that's OK!

--Ron


----------



## doozie

The little crank pasta maker worked, I made a half recipe of the pasta dough, and it made plenty for our dinner.










I have an enormous (for us ) amount of boxed pastas on hand at this time, but I can see doing the this in the future. It really wasn't too much work, I used a stand mixer to make the dough.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm too lazy to get out the pasta machine (and to clean it afterward), so I just make the dough, roll it out with a rolling pin, and cut it with a knife. 

Or I make Gnocchi instead.


----------



## sniper69

mmmm......pastaaaa (in my best Homer Simpson voice). Looks good. I can imagine it tossed with some olive oil, some diced tomato, some fresh basil, with some pecorino romano grated on top.

For tonight - it was a disjointed supper, but made for some easy eating (between a zoom meeting for me, super bowl for others, and studying for some). There was a Wild Mike's cheese pizza cooked in the oven, some breaded chicken breast chunks cooked in the air fryer, some vegetable spring rolls cooked in the air fryer, and fresh fruit available for eating. We also have some Mateo's salsa ( HOME - Mateo's Gourmet Salsa ) and tortilla chips that are being snacked on.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, applesauce, and a side veggie.
Ham and bean soup in the instant pot.

I feel like making a rich chocolate cake for dessert, we will see if I can find a mini cake recipe to try.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a pizza pie. It's a flour tortilla, topped with pizza sauce, cheese, and pepperoni (and whatever else you want, You put the tortilla in a pie pan first, then add the toppings. Then you put on another flour tortilla and press it down firmly. Now you top that with all the stuff, add another tortilla and more toppings, You can add another layer if you want to and have room. I did. It doesn't matter if it's a bit higher than the side of the pan because it will sink down some when you bake it. 

Anyway, bake it at around 350 until it's melty and starting to brown. Cut in wedges and serve. This makes 6-8 servings. I usually cut it into 8,


----------



## alida

I have a seafood lasagna in the freezer that I'll bake tonight and serve with a green salad. Dessert will be yogurt with cherry preserves.


----------



## doozie

Leftover soup for lunch.

Tuna salad in a tortilla for dinner, like a wrap, with potato chips on the side. It's DH's idea and I'm fine with it. No fuss or clean up tonight.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've been craving tuna. I have never craved it before. I might try your hubby's idea with the tortillas.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we baked some cheese stuffed pasta shells (manicotti like filling), and had a salad with them. Dessert was a cherry pie (had crumble on it similar to a dutch apple pie).

For tonight's supper - it will be something with ground beef. I'm thinking maybe some burgers with a few different sides (still trying to decide but have thought about choosing from baked beans, mac n cheese, pasta salad, a fruit salad, or some fried okra (have some sliced and breaded okra in the freezer, it has been calling my name.  ). Will have to see what is made for the sides, or if it is something different than what is being thought about.


----------



## doozie

Gayle in KY said:


> I've been craving tuna. I have never craved it before. I might try your hubby's idea with the tortillas.


If we add cheese we will heat it in a skillet like a tuna melt wrap.

If our lettuce looks good we will eat cold and shred lettuce and it's a refreshing crunchy wrap.


----------



## Gayle in KY

doozie said:


> If we add cheese we will heat it in a skillet like a tuna melt wrap.
> 
> If our lettuce looks good we will eat cold and shred lettuce and it's a refreshing crunchy wrap.


I might be eating tuna the rest of the week!


----------



## dodgesmammaw

We had beef stew and cornbread for supper. Cooked up some biscuits and sausage patties for breakfast. Pan of brownies.


----------



## doozie

I'm going to try the burger buns Georgia had pictured in her post.

Hamburgers tonight, broccoli and baked potatoes. I'll make a few extra potatoes for tomorrow's cubed potato hash browns.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> I'm going to try the burger buns Georgia had pictured in her post.
> 
> Hamburgers tonight, broccoli and baked potatoes. I'll make a few extra potatoes for tomorrow's cubed potato hash browns.


It must be something in the air....last night I talked to a friend who said that she'd made hamburger buns for the first time on the weekend and would never buy them from the store again, they had so much more taste. And, they were easy to make.


----------



## doozie

I left them in the oven for 15+minutes, got sidetracked. They got a bit browner then I would usually let anything get, but it's ok, they were great.
We've already had breakfast sandwiches, LOL...
Very easy to put together and quickly made, I used a stand mixer, I think it's the secret to my success with all the breads I've been making.
I never have luck hand kneading anything.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I quit kneading bread about 2 years ago - got sick of cleaning up the mess. I just stir in the flour until the dough is no longer sticky, then let it rise. It works just fine.


----------



## newfieannie

doozie said:


> I left them in the oven for 15+minutes, got sidetracked. They got a bit browner then I would usually let anything get, but it's ok, they were great.
> We've already had breakfast sandwiches, LOL...
> Very easy to put together and quickly made, I used a stand mixer, I think it's the secret to my success with all the breads I've been making.
> I never have luck hand kneading anything.


oh these were perfect. i like them nice and brown and crusty. mine were anemic looking. i know the reason. i needed higher temp. for my stove because i bake my rolls at 425 for 15 min. i have a batch of hamburger rolls ready to put in now and i'm using the same this time. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes and fries.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch, used the last of the ground beef that I had thawed for another burger (about 1/2 lb size). Had it on a brioche bun with colby jack, cheddar, and smoked gouda cheese.

Supper last night ended up being spaghetti and garlic bread. One of my children made cupcakes, so had one for dessert. 

Today, supper is still undecided.


----------



## MosaicsMLS

Texas is headed into a deep freeze the likes of which I have never experienced in my life. I'll be making lots of soup. Tonight will be my favorite, Zuppa Toscana.


----------



## newfieannie

mighty cold here also. i was out to pay my pwr bill and near froze just going from the car to the mall even with lots of clothes. long johns and whatnot. i might make some fish chowder in a bit . right now i'm waiting for hamburger buns to rise. it all helps to keep the place warm and comfortable. ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY

I will be alone this weekend for the first time in ages. Since I don't cook on Saturdays, I made a bunch of bean burgers today. These are a combination of beans and quinoa. I fix them with cheese and put them in buns, but leave off the condiments, then wrap each one in waxed paper. Now all I need to do is throw one in the microwave, heat for 30 seconds, slap on some burger sauce, and eat. I really don't care if I eat the same thing everyday, so these should last me close to a week. Heck, I've been eating the same 2 breakfasts everyday for 2 or 3 years. (Yes, I eat 2 breakfasts everyday - 1 cup of that yogurt stuff with oats and fruit and a breakfast sandwich about an hour later)


----------



## doozie

We braved the cold and went to to the store, I have the next two days planned.

Tomorrow I'm baking Buttermilk bread, our latest favorite for a loaf.

I picked up two rib eye steaks, I almost left them there, whew, pricy!
DH thinks Steak and eggs for breakfast is what he would like tomorrow. A true treat for him.

Sunday is a roasted whole chicken breast, pan gravy, sweet potatoes, some bread dumplings from the freezer and a small green bean casserole.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we made pizza for supper (one supreme and one cheese). Fresh Florida strawberries for dessert.

Tonight for supper, with this cold weather, we made chili and a cast iron skillet of corn bread.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just finished rendering the tallow from the bull calf.

The organ meats are cooking for the dogs, and it smells weird.


----------



## Evons hubby

sniper69 said:


> Last night we made pizza for supper (one supreme and one cheese). Fresh Florida strawberries for dessert.
> 
> Tonight for supper, with this cold weather, we made chili and a cast iron skillet of corn bread.


Chili n cornbread!! Yummy!!


----------



## altair

Soufflé omelets with fresh cream, eggs, and local sausage. I can't wait to try it with fresh tomatoes. Best omelet I've ever had.


----------



## sniper69

Evons hubby said:


> Chili n cornbread!! Yummy!!


I used a guinea flint cornmeal when making the corn bread. I had bought various cornmeals and grits from Geechie Boy mills at Guinea Flint Cornmeal and really enjoy the quality and taste.


----------



## 67drake

Home by myself tonight, so tradition makes it ribeye night. It was -5 degrees outside,so the grilling was a little more challenging. 
It turned out OK. I dropped the charcoal bed down a little lower than usual about 1/2 way through and added a little cook time to compensate for it being colder out. That crank on the grill front that raises and lowers the bed was frozen solid. I poured a little liquid dish soap on it and finally got it to break free and turn. 
T


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - that ribeye looks delicious. Ribeye is the meat purchased for Valentines day tomorrow. The local store had the regular ribeye and what they call a his and hers steak which is a ribeye butterflied to roughly resemble a heart on sale for $7.99 lb. Figure with ribeye, some potatoes, vegetable, salad, and dessert - it ought to make for a good Valentines meal. For tomorrow, I think there will be strawberry shortcake made to use up the last of the Florida strawberries we have in the fridge.

Tonight for supper we had something I haven't had in about 22 years - stuffed boneless pork chops. When at the local store, I saw they had these beautiful stuffed pork chops, and they were on sale for a good price. So, I thought why not? Served with them were some steamed green beans topped with butter, salt, and pepper. For dessert tonight there is a cheesecake.


----------



## 67drake

$7.99 a lb. would be a great price around here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pancakes with local honey


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> $7.99 a lb. would be a great price around here.


It is a good price here as well. Here is a snip from the ad showing some of their sale items this week (ends Monday). This is a store known for it's meat counter and quality of the meat they sell. Plus they pride themselves on meat with only USA origin (which I'm thankful for).


----------



## Tom Horn

Ribeye $7.99lb in Ohio? Here in the Springfield, Mo market it is advertised at @ $9.99lb ($9.97 @ Walmart.) Kinda discouraging when you realize that Missouri is number three for cattle numbers in the nation. $10lb is down from $15 plus per lb. that ribeye has been recently.


----------



## doozie

I will never know what "prime" tastes like...


----------



## Tom Horn

Not necessarily, at times prime primal cuts are included in a case of choice grade. It make be an accident or fluke at the packing house, however as long as the meat in the box is choice or better it meets USDA regs so... It could happen.

The grades are based on muscle marbling, Select, Choice and Prime. Watch the meat you buy for good marbling. It may not be prime grade, but the better the marbling the better the piece of meat.


----------



## 67drake

$9.99 a lb. here too in Wisconsin. A few months back it was $3-4 a lb. more. I’ve had pretty good luck buying at a small grocery store a few blocks from my work. Every once in a while when they put out fresh steaks, they’ll mark the ones on the rack 1/2 price. I’ve got them before and they’re excellent. Some people wouldn’t I imagine, but they’re not old and expired, just not as fresh.


----------



## sniper69

Tom Horn said:


> Ribeye $7.99lb in Ohio? Here in the Springfield, Mo market it is advertised at @ $9.99lb ($9.97 @ Walmart.) Kinda discouraging when you realize that Missouri is number three for cattle numbers in the nation. $10lb is down from $15 plus per lb. that ribeye has been recently.


Yes, in Ohio near Dayton. But not at Kroger or Meijer or other stores. The store selling these has two locations in the area, and they are known for their meat counter. They have various good deals there (last week they had ground beef at $1.99/lb, along with other good deals).

The beef tenderloin shown in the ad - they have the same deal usually 3 or 4 times a year. Nice thing if buying the whole tenderloin is they slice and package it however you want it. I've bought them in the past and it is better than the $18 to $20 a pound tenderloin usually sells for.

Doozie - you never know - you may find out what prime tastes like.  

But at 18.99/lb for prime NY strip, might as well buy the wagyu.


----------



## Tom Horn

Having been a meat cutter, I buy reduced meat whenever possible. There's nothing wrong with it other than the color has gone from bright red to brownish gray. 

This will help explain it:

"Color is used by consumers to determine if meat is fresh and safe to eat. It is the single most important driving factor in a consumer’s decision to purchase meat. Myoglobin is the heme iron containing protein that gives meat its color, and it is a great source of dietary iron. Myoglobin stores oxygen in muscle cells and is similar to hemoglobin that stores oxygen in blood cells.

The more myoglobin content meat contains the darker red it will appear in color. Myoglobin content is higher in beef and lower in poultry with lamb and pork having intermediate amounts. The age of an animal will also impact the myoglobin content of the muscles with older animals having more myoglobin and darker meat. Muscles that are used for movement also have more myoglobin content than muscles used for support. Along with water from muscle, myoglobin is what is found in meat packages that leaks out of the muscles during storage and most people think is blood. Almost all of blood is removed from muscle at the time of slaughter.

Myoglobin has three natural colors depending on its exposure to oxygen and the chemical state of the iron. If no oxygen is present, the meat appears purple red, like in vacuum packaged meat, and is in the deoxymyoglobin state. Meat is bright red when exposed to air and is typical of meat in retail display. Bright red color indicates oxymyoglobin is present. Meat appears tan or brown when only very small amounts of oxygen are present such as when two bright red pieces of meat are stacked on each other excluding the oxygen. Meat can also appear brown when the meats color life is exhausted late in display when the iron in the pigment becomes oxidized. Metmyoglobin is the state when the iron has oxidized and is tan or brown in color."

The color of meat depends on myoglobin: Part 1 - MSU Extension


----------



## 67drake

Good info, some don’t know that. 
Me personally, if I have the choice between a steak a X $’s per pound, that was just put out, and the same cut at half price, but just 1 day older, I’m grabbing the half price one. 
I buy packaged food all the time out of the “bargain” area. Coffee, cereal, ect, even if past the expiration date.


----------



## Tom Horn

Sniper,

Yes, grocery stores often run "loss leaders" in their ads to get you into the store. I can understand why a small market would do that in the shadow of Kroger, Meijer, etc.

Packing houses put grind into 10 pound tubes; 70/30, 80/20, ground chuck (also 80/20) and 90/10. The percentages are fat to lean ratio.

A little info on ground meat. It is one of the major sources of E.coli contamination so you have got to watch it.

In most grocery stores they grind their own meat. They conserve all of the trim and fat from cutting retail cuts and blend and grind it together with enough lean meat to achieve the correct ratio. The problem arises from temperature control of the trim. etc. Meat must be kept near the freezing point while grinding to assist in maintaining a barrier against E.coli contamination. 

The reason you can eat a rare steak with no problems is because once you sear the outside of the steak all surface bacteria is destroyed by heat, the inside is sterile. Not so with ground beef because all of the ground meat has come in contact with the air and is a contact point. That is why eating a rare hamburger is not recommended.

I cut meat for Sam's Club. It was company policy to throw out all trimmings into the rendering barrel. All of the grind sold came in as pre-grind that we ran through the grinder for a second grind. The grinder was kept in the meat cooler which was maintained at around 32 degrees fahrenheit. 

A little on your tenderloins too.

Cheap beef tenderloin is usually cow tenders. Older adult animals that have gone to slaughter. Not two year-olds from the stockyards. Easy way to check is if it is in the original cryovac from the packer, pick it up and look for a select, choice or prime grade inked into the bag. If there is no grade on the package it is likely a cow tender. Cow tenders eat alright. When I worked in a portion-control steak cutting shop we cut many a cow tender and bacon wrapped them for the hospitality industry. 
.


----------



## 67drake

Never knew that about tenderloin.

A couple years ago I was at a butcher in a town near me. I got my bacon, and asked what they had for making hamburgers as I didn’t see anything in their case. They said they don’t really sell any , but I can order some if I call ahead. The guy pointed out that have premade patties in the freezer though. I bought a box, not cheap either. That were AWFUL! Way too lean and dry. I actually gave the rest of the box to a neighbor.
On the other end of the spectrum, I made the mistake of buying some Aldi’s 70/30 a few years back. When trying to form the patties they would just fall apart and leave a 1/4” thick layer of fat on my hands. Also awful for burgers. I’ve bought 70/30 before and since and had good luck making hamburgers. The meat from Aldi’s would be better off being used a a machining lube!


----------



## sniper69

The whole tenderloins they sell are still in the cryovac. I've also bought whole brisket there that is still in the cryovac as well. If I recall correctly about past purchases(and I'll have to verify next time I buy some meat in the cryovac from there), is that all of the meat has a grade on it. All I know is, whatever the grade it is or isn't, it is tasty and tender.  

For the ground beef they sell - they sell ground sirloin (either 94/6 or 95/5) (3.99/lb until tomorrow), ground round (90/10), ground chuck (82/18), and then the 75/25 ground beef. Last weeks ground beef that was on sale was for the ground chuck (should have been more specific in my last post). The local store I buy meat from uses good practices, and they sell enough ground meat that they are grinding fresh throughout the day (plus a couple local restaurants buy ground beef from there). Also they keep their meat section quite cold (below 35 from what I've been told by a few of their butchers. In other words, I don't worry about the meat bought there.

Thanks for the reminder about ground meat. However, like anything, I make sure to follow proper food procedures when cooking (the health department and serv-safe training was pounded into my head in the mid 90's). 

Many years ago (almost 30 years ago)I worked in a meat department. Before that, the cows we raised on my parents small farm, we would butcher ourselves (parents and I, along with aunt and uncles, and cousins). Fond memories.


----------



## Tom Horn

When I buy hamburger I wait until the ground chuck is on sale. Here they put it out in the 10 pound packer tube. The reason I like the chuck is it is from the same muscle mass as the ribeye, therefore you get more of a ribeye flavor in your burger. 20% is not too bad for leaving a lot of grease in the pan and it doesn't flare too much on the grill.

Ground sirloin is kinda misleading as is the petite sirloin steak. It is not top sirloin, it is beef knuckle; a ball of meat that is actually part of the round where it joins the knee cap and is full of connective tissue. They can call it sirloin because it connects to the top sirloin prior to separating the round from the sirloin..

Hamburger as with all beef has to be labeled correctly or the violator can get in dutch with the USDA. It must come from the part of the animal that they claim it is from.


----------



## sniper69

And the best part of the bottom sirloin is the tri-tip. I still don't understand why folks grind it into burger. There are much better ways to prepare it (think Santa Maria steak). I usually will take a tri-tip roast, and sprinkle salt, pepper, and onion powder on it. I'll soak hickory (and sometimes apple or pecan) wood chips in water. Then start some charcoal in the grill. After it is nice and gray, move it all to one side. I'll sear the tri-tip for about 30 seconds to each side, then move it to the opposite side of the grill (away from the charcoal). I'll then put the soaked wood chips on the charcoal, put the grill lid on, and wait about an hour. Usually internal temp is about 150 to 155 Fahrenheit. I'll loosely cover with foil and let it rest for about 10-15 minutes and then do a bias slice (slices less than to slightly more than 1/4 inch). Talk about good eating. BBQ sauce is definitely optional. Now I'm getting hungry. 


Some pics of some made in the past:


----------



## doozie

Today is just leftovers from the chicken roast. Im not sure what we will turn it into. I am leaning towards chicken quesadillas. 

I'm making pizza dough today for tomorrow's pizza. More burger buns too.

It's been so flipping cold here I want a reminder of summer meal, Wed. we will be back to "normal" cold weather so we are having Brat patties on the grill, potato salad, coleslaw, homemade corn relish, and peach smoothies for dessert.


----------



## Tom Horn

Doozie,

May I recommend Southern style chicken and dumplings from your leftover bird?

Strip the meat from the bones and dice it into bite sized chunks.

Simmer the bones to get some broth. You can fudge with bouillon and water to stretch.

Make a roux of a stick of butter and enough flour to make a semi-liquid slurry, (not cakey) in a shallow skillet. On low heat gently cook the roux until the flour is not raw, stirring occasionally. Watch for a slight browning. Done

You can make as much roux as you like as it keeps extremely well in or out of the fridge and can be used as a base to make milk gravy for biscuits and sausage gravy. Or to thicken puddings, etc. Butter roux is quite versatile, and tasty on it's own.

Once you have your broth keep it simmering and whisk in the roux until the broth thickens somewhat.

Take a cup of flour.
2 1/2 Tbsp lard
Take a whisk and blend the flour and lard together. Kind of like when you're making buttermilk biscuits.
1/4 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup milk

Double or triple the recipe to match the amount of broth and chicken you have.

Combine in a bowl and take a heavy spoon and blend together.

Flour your cutting board and roll out the dough to 1/4 inch or slightly less in thickness.

Take a butter knife and slice the dough into inch wide strips and then crossways into about two inch or shorter noodles. Don't worry about the raggity ones, they'll cook up and eat just fine.

Put your diced chicken into the broth.

Gently slide the noodles one at a time, (to keep them from sticking together) into the broth, stirring occasionally to keep the noodles from sticking to the bottom of the pot and to keep them separated.

Salt and pepper to taste.

The flour on the noodles from the rolling out procedure will also thicken the broth, so keep that in mind. Depends on if you like your broth soupy or more like a thick gravy.

Any leftovers will thicken up overnight because of post cooking flour absorption.

Enjoy, Or as Julia used to say. "Bon Appétit.... Ya'll"


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Today is just leftovers from the chicken roast. Im not sure what we will turn it into. I am leaning towards chicken quesadillas.
> 
> I'm making pizza dough today for tomorrow's pizza. More burger buns too.
> 
> It's been so flipping cold here I want a reminder of summer meal, Wed. we will be back to "normal" cold weather so we are having Brat patties on the grill, potato salad, coleslaw, homemade corn relish, and peach smoothies for dessert.


doozie - Hmmm, cold weather and leftover chicken.... My first thought was a pot of chicken tortilla soup. I'm sure whatever you decide to make will be tasty.


----------



## sniper69

Tom Horn said:


> Doozie,
> 
> May I recommend Southern style chicken and dumplings from your leftover bird?


Tom Horn - that sounds tasty as well. 

I'm sure glad I just finished the omelet and toast from breakfast. The thought of some chicken and dumplings about has me drooling on the keyboard.


----------



## Tom Horn

Sniper,

They are too easy to make.

A feller could founder on 'em.


----------



## bamabear44

fired okra, crowder peas, and chicken and dumplings. oh and cornbread.....pickled beets, nothing any better....


----------



## Tom Horn

There's a restaurant here in Ozark, MO That started in Sikeston, MO, with another one in Foley, AL named Lambert's that carries around pots of fried okra. We put paper towels down and they will put some on it while you wait for your dinner. Good stuff.

Lambert’s Cafe II | Lambert's Cafe (throwedrolls.com)


----------



## 67drake

Dumplings are easy to make? Anybody got a recipe?
My wife wants new food ideas and LOVES dumplings. Maybe I’ll surprise her and cook some, if it’s not too tough.


----------



## Tom Horn

Drake,

In my posting #11,250  I give the recipe that I follow. I was my Mother In-law's recipe.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I make them the same way I make biscuits, only add more milk since I use a spoon to add them to soup.


----------



## Tom Horn

Yes, and some folks will arrange wampum biscuits around the top of the pot, cover and steam the biscuits until done.


----------



## doozie

I'm a Bisquick girl myself...








Dumplings


Quick, easy and downright delicious...what's not to love about these classic Bisquick dumplings? They're a comforting choice for any day of the week and only take 5 minutes of prep! Believe us, these little bites are packed with irresistible flavor.



www.bettycrocker.com





If you make them right they are perfection, light and fluffy.

I have had them disappear into the stew if its boiling too hard or if they didn't have enough of a base to cook upon.


----------



## Bogey

I made some chicken salad with some leftover rotisserie chicken that I purchased a couple days ago.
I made a wrap, using a large tortilla that I had warmed a bit in the MW, to make it pliable.
Had it with a bit of store-bought potato salad that was actually pretty good.

Planning on working on some leftovers for a day or two, to make room in the fridge.
Then I'll make my version of cabbage/potatoes/carrots/smoked sausage/onions stew in the slow cooker.
Perhaps even cut up two or three stalks of celery to add in, for the last couple hours.

Tonight I'll also make a peach/blueberry cobbler, just because I've been wanting some for a few days.
Might also make a pan of cornbread.

--Bogey


----------



## 67drake

Ahh, sorry, I missed it! I’ll give one of these dumplings recipe a try, I’ve never made them before.
I picked up some haddock on the way home. I cook it simple. I put it on tinfoil,put a little butter on top of each fillet, then crush a little salt and pepper over it. Fold the tinfoil up tightly to seal it, then throw in the oven for 15 minutes or so. It always turns out flaky and moist.
I made some rice a roni rice pilaf to go with it.


----------



## newfieannie

that's an idea for the haddock Drake. never tried it like that. i got some taken out for supper. 

never tried bisquik dumplings. i got it in the cupboard though. i do like dumplings. sometimes if i dont have anything cooked 'i'll boil up water and bouillon perhaps an onion and make a few and have them with honey mustard . (dad would use molasses) i could make a meal on that. i do them very simple. a little flour, butter, baking powder, water, salt and drop in the water. cover and cook about 10 min.


----------



## 67drake

The nice thing about cooking fish in foil like that is the clean up. I love fish, but hate the lingering fish smell in the house after till the dishes are done. I put the foil on a cookie sheet while in the oven, and careful not to puncture it. The juices and butter stay in the foil. I pour down the sink when done and throw the foil out. No dishes or pans to clean or smell.


----------



## doozie




----------



## doozie

We are taking a few days off, changing our diet for a week, veggies and fish, nothing sweet, sad face...LOL.


----------



## Tom Horn

67drake said:


> The nice thing about cooking fish in foil like that is the clean up. I love fish, but hate the lingering fish smell in the house after till the dishes are done. I put the foil on a cookie sheet while in the oven, and careful not to puncture it. The juices and butter stay in the foil. I pour down the sink when done and throw the foil out. No dishes or pans to clean or smell.


Have you ever tried rolling up a a fish fillet around a pre-cooked breakfast sausage link and baking it in foil that way? It's an interesting flavor, (flavour if you are from the great frozen North,) combination.


----------



## 67drake

Tom Horn said:


> Have you ever tried rolling up a a fish fillet around a pre-cooked breakfast sausage link and baking it in foil that way? It's an interesting flavor, (flavour if you are from the great frozen North,) combination.


No. Sounds good actually. 
I am in the great frozen tundra, but these days I guess that goes pretty far south.


----------



## newfieannie

never tried that either. not sure about that taste. i stuff it with shrimp,crab etc. i'll try most anything once though. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby

67drake said:


> No. Sounds good actually.
> I am in the great frozen tundra, but these days I guess that goes pretty far south.


At least as far as Texas!


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> never tried that either. not sure about that taste. i stuff it with shrimp,crab etc. i'll try most anything once though. ~Georgia


Thems the kinda girls I like to know! And you cook too."... woo hoo!


----------



## 67drake

Evons hubby said:


> Thems the kinda girls I like to know! And you cook too."... woo hoo!


I was kind of thinking the same thing when I read that, but didn’t comment because my sense of humor gets me in trouble enough as it is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Big pot of 15 bean soup with extra garlic, onions, seasonings, pork side meat, diced potato, diced sweet potato, etc.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we made some loaded nachos with the homemade cheese sauce. Wednesday night we had pizza and salad night, and Tuesday was a pot of broccoli cheese soup.

I'm not sure what will be made for tonight. At least there is still time to decide.


----------



## Tom Horn

newfieannie said:


> never tried that either. not sure about that taste. i stuff it with shrimp,crab etc. i'll try most anything once though. ~Georgia


Ok, I gotta know. 

With the US dollar being worth aboot (get it, aboot) $1.25 Canadian and you being in NS, how much is lobster by the kg?


----------



## 67drake

My wife made some chicken breast in the slow cooker yesterday. Then made a pot of rice and poured cream of chicken soup over the rice, then added the chicken. Simple, but one of my favorites.
She has decided she is on a “diet”. I told her she should probably make brown rice, or heck I’ll make it for her. Longer cook time, but healthier than minute rice.
Tonight we’ll probably go out for our fish fry. A neighbor told us of a great place to go about 30 miles away. Sooo...try something new, or go to our traditional place. The family that runs our “go to” diner are more or less friends of ours, so I’m kind of torn.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My wife made some chicken breast in the slow cooker yesterday. Then made a pot of rice and poured cream of chicken soup over the rice, then added the chicken. Simple, but one of my favorites.
> She has decided she is on a “diet”. I told her she should probably make brown rice, or heck I’ll make it for her. Longer cook time, but healthier than minute rice.
> Tonight we’ll probably go out for our fish fry. A neighbor told us of a great place to go about 30 miles away. Sooo...try something new, or go to our traditional place. The family that runs our “go to” diner are more or less friends of ours, so I’m kind of torn.


So did you try the new fish place, or go to your usual spot to yell at Tiffani for the other customers?   (I hope I remember her name correctly.)

If you did go to the new fish place - was it as good, better, or worse than your traditional go to?


----------



## 67drake

Well, we had a change of plan. We own a home that we rent out by the night (or week). Someone called to rent it Saturday, so we had to go clean it, as I had been doing some work over there and needed to get my tools out of the house. So, no fish fry. . I just had some leftovers. 
I am planning on going over to the diner for a late breakfast as soon as the renters get into town. 
And yes, I’ll be harassing Tiffani.


----------



## doozie

I found some Palmetto cheese someone mentioned a long while back. We topped a twice baked potato with it, liked it so much we incorporated it into the filling for a rerun the next evening. I hope the store I got it from will restock, I've never seen it before.

Last night we also made salmon patties, baked in the oven, I usually pan fry them.

I kinda dread tonight, Old Cod...from the seemingly bottomless freezer. I don't want to waste anything, but the first night of fish days featured the same, and mine was given to the dogs. I might have overlooked it...


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> I found some Palmetto cheese someone mentioned a long while back. We topped a twice baked potato with it, liked it so much we incorporated it into the filling for a rerun the next evening. I hope the store I got it from will restock, I've never seen it before.
> 
> Last night we also made salmon patties, baked in the oven, I usually pan fry them.
> 
> I kinda dread tonight, Old Cod...from the seemingly bottomless freezer. I don't want to waste anything, but the first night of fish days featured the same, and mine was given to the dogs. I might have overlooked it...


doozie - glad to hear you liked the Palmetto cheese. It is awesome on burgers. I fry up a burger, put the Palmetto cheese on top, let it warm some and slide it onto eithera slice of bread or a bun that has had some mayo put on it. 

I haven't tried it on baked potatoes yet. That does sound good.

For supper tonight a pot of chicken tortilla soup was made. The recipe is a cross between the soup Max and Erma's sells and the soup chick-fil-a sells. It is the closest I've been able to make to the chicken tortilla soup we would have just about every Wednesday for lunch at the DFAC in Landstuhl Germany.

For lunch today, we had chicken nuggets cooked in the air fryer. The brand is Just Bare Chicken. We buy them at costco and they taste very similar to chick-fil-a nuggets. Lightly Breaded Chicken Breast Chunks - Just BARE Chicken


----------



## bamabear44

Great Nothern beans and meat loaf and collards and cornbread.....


----------



## Gayle in KY

I still don't need any food, the fridge still has a lot. I like to cook, so I'm thinking about making some bread and rolls. I don't remember the last time I went this long without cooking. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## Evons hubby

Gayle in KY said:


> I still don't need any food, the fridge still has a lot. I like to cook, so I'm thinking about making some bread and rolls. I don't remember the last time I went this long without cooking. It doesn't feel right.


I’ve not been in our kitchen since nov twenty! The day I fell and broke my arm. Thank heavens I have Yvonne to take care of me!


----------



## 67drake

Speaking of Chick fI la. 
I went to Dubuque yesterday, as a ladder I wanted was on closeout, and my nearest store was already out of stock. I drove past a Chick fI la, and was thinking that sounded good! I guess I’m not used to being around that many people anymore! The parking lot was stuffed, so it was a little aggravating. But I bought a few home for my sone who LOVES their basic chicken sandwiches. I ate 2 while driving. I was quite hungry as I had went to my local diner to find them closed! I forgot they closed for a week for a family vacation.


----------



## alida

Still using what's in my freezer... an experiment with a small pork loin to make bbq'd pork. The pork loin has marinated for a day and I'll start roasting it shortly. The recipe called for a lot of red food colouring which I did not add. I'll serve it with plain rice and green beans stir fried with ginger and garlic.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I have never heard of using red food coloring in barbecued pork. Hmmm.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper, we had an "Italian" night. I made manicotti, some cheese stuffed shells (same filling as the manicotti), some garlic bread, and a salad. 

We had scrambled eggs and sausage for breakfast, and lunch was leftover soup.

The house is starting to smell good from the Dutch apple pie that is baking in the oven. I know it is late - but I had a craving. Oh well, at least it will be baked for tomorrow.


----------



## alida

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have never heard of using red food coloring in barbecued pork. Hmmm.
> [/QUOTE
> The idea of using so much food colouring to get that shiny glowing red look I see on bbq'd pork in Chinese bbq shops where I live just wasn't appealing to me.
> The recipes I looked at ranged from "a few drops" for a pork loin to 2 Tbsps for a 4 lb pork shoulder. I did make the pork loin, in the oven and it tasted good, had some shininess from the hoisin and ketchup, but definitely didn't have the brighter red look on the outside. I did give it a few minutes under the broiler to get a bit of charring, one of my favourite parts of bbq'd pork (char siu).
> 
> I used this recipe
> Chinese BBQ Pork (Char Siu)
> Next time I'm going to try this version as I have good access to Asian grocery stores
> Sweet and Sticky Char Siu (Chinese BBQ Pork)


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, I've been thinking about apple pie all day. I had a big to-do list today, but I plan on making that pie tomorrow. It breaks my heart that I'll probably have to eat the whole thing myself. 😁


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, I've been thinking about apple pie all day. I had a big to-do list today, but I plan on making that pie tomorrow. It breaks my heart that I'll probably have to eat the whole thing myself. 😁


Sometimes, when making good food, you have to take one for the team. LOL

If it makes it any easier, just think of 8 people and tell yourself that you're just having a slice for each of them.


----------



## doozie

For the grand finale of fish days, tonight I'm making copycat Red Lobster Salmon New Orleans. I wonder if it's still on their menu, we have not been there in years.

Today I am also making chicken broth in the instant pot for use later in the week, I will probably freeze a quart too, it's nice to have on hand.


----------



## 67drake

Well, I couldn’t resist, BLT’s again!
I did quite a bit of driving over the weekend chasing down random building materials and tools not stocked locally. Soooo....I HAD to stop at one of my favorite butchers in Cuba City, as it wasn’t much of a side trip. They have some of the best bacon I’ve tasted. Picked up some of their fresh brats too. Maybe tomorrow I’ll grill em, if I have time.


----------



## doozie

A big pineapple banana smoothie for breakfast. Yesterday I found a bag of frozen peaches in the freezer, well past their pkg date, looked terrible, blended up fine for a banana peach smoothie.

Today is a meatloaf, a huge size, but DH will make plenty sandwiches for lunch. We are trying to get away from packaged lunch meats, I've lost my taste for them completely, DH is becoming dissatisfied with the quality no matter what the brand.

This is a most recent favorite recipe, Minus the red pepper flakes. I don't bake it in a loaf pan but on a flat pan.
Consistently good results.









Momma's Meatloaf


Momma's Meatloaf is a classic meatloaf that has the best flavor ever! This meatloaf recipe is easy to make, holds




thestayathomechef.com


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> A big pineapple banana smoothie for breakfast. Yesterday I found a bag of frozen peaches in the freezer, well past their pkg date, looked terrible, blended up fine for a banana peach smoothie.
> 
> Today is a meatloaf, a huge size, but DH will make plenty sandwiches for lunch. We are trying to get away from packaged lunch meats, I've lost my taste for them completely, DH is becoming dissatisfied with the quality no matter what the brand.
> 
> This is a most recent favorite recipe, Minus the red pepper flakes. I don't bake it in a loaf pan but on a flat pan.
> Consistently good results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma's Meatloaf
> 
> 
> Momma's Meatloaf is a classic meatloaf that has the best flavor ever! This meatloaf recipe is easy to make, holds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestayathomechef.com


I’m a meatloaf lover. Have you tried putting boiled eggs in the middle of the loaf?


----------



## doozie

Evons hubby said:


> I’m a meatloaf lover. Have you tried putting boiled eggs in the middle of the loaf?


I have not, but I've seen it done. I'll have to run that idea by DH.


----------



## newfieannie

i have tried it but my son wasn't impressed. i always thought it was just for looks really. each slice when cut would have a slice of egg. that's just us though .ymmv. i made pea soup with dumplings today and some fish hash. got the carrots ground up to make a carrot cake in a bit. i want to get ahead of the game for friday ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

I forgot I had a Chiropractor appointment this evening. So no time to grill the brats, so I just put them in a frying pan, good enough, but I like firing up the charcoal when I have time.
Meatloaf sounds great. I haven’t had that for awhile. I’ve never made it, my wife always does. Maybe I’ll plan on that for later in the week, or even make it myself, doesn’t seem too hard.


----------



## Evons hubby

67drake said:


> I forgot I had a Chiropractor appointment this evening. So no time to grill the brats, so I just put them in a frying pan, good enough, but I like firing up the charcoal when I have time.
> Meatloaf sounds great. I haven’t had that for awhile. I’ve never made it, my wife always does. Maybe I’ll plan on that for later in the week, or even make it myself, doesn’t seem too hard.


It’s not difficult at all. And so many varieties.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like meatloaf. My sister loved it, so Mom made it often. I had to sit there until I cleaned my plate. Meatloaf just kept growing in my mouth, so I would sit for hours, crying. I just couldn't swallow it. Haven't eaten it since I've been grown.


----------



## Evons hubby

Gayle in KY said:


> I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like meatloaf. My sister loved it, so Mom made it often. I had to sit there until I cleaned my plate. Meatloaf just kept growing in my mouth, so I would sit for hours, crying. I just couldn't swallow it. Haven't eaten it since I've been grown.


We never had that problem when I was growing up. Us kids would have eat the legs off the dining room table if mom hadn’t managed to keep enough food on it! It was more a matter of wolf it down before my brothers did. Anything containing meat was prized!


----------



## doozie

Chicken soup with orzo pasta and heavy on veggies.
Roast chicken breast, baked potato, and applesauce as a dessert.

Yogurt made in the instant pot, I've done it once before, it made plenty as I remember, and Im on a smoothie kick and use yogurt as an ingredient.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> Chicken soup with orzo pasta and heavy on veggies.
> Roast chicken breast, baked potato, and applesauce as a dessert.
> 
> Yogurt made in the instant pot, I've done it once before, it made plenty as I remember, and Im on a smoothie kick and use yogurt as an ingredient.


Ok, I’m new to Italy, what is orzo pasta?


----------



## newfieannie

i rarely eat meat loaf myself. just take a taste once in awhile of the one i make for my son . he could eat them non stop. never had hamburger growing up so never got use to it i guess.

we had plenty meat just not hamburger. never saw it . mom had a large grinder in the house for salt pork but never ground the meat. i didn't even see it at the butchers when i went over every sat night to get the roast and the chic. for sunday dinner. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

doozie - the meatloaf recipe you posted sounds tasty.

The meatloaf recipe I make, and have passed to other family members when they requested it is Brown Sugar Meatloaf. The recipe can be found at Brown Sugar Meatloaf It has a nice flavor and kids (and adults) gobble it up. I have made a couple of minor twaeks/changes for when I make it. I use ritz crackers instead of saltines, and instead of putting the ketchup and brown sugar on the bottom of the pan with the meatloaf on top- I just put the mixture on top of the meatloaf before baking. Only other tweak is to add some BBQ sauce to the ketchup and brown sugar mix. Usually I have Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce ( Sticky Fingers ) on hand, so that is what I use.


----------



## sniper69

Evons hubby said:


> Ok, I’m new to Italy, what is orzo pasta?


orzo pasta is smaller in size - it almost looks like a large grain of rice.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> i rarely eat meat loaf myself. just take a taste once in awhile of the one i make for my son . he could eat them non stop. never had hamburger growing up so never got use to it i guess.
> 
> we had plenty meat just not hamburger. never saw it . mom had a large grinder in the house for salt pork but never ground the meat. i didn't even see it at the butchers when i went over every sat night to get the roast and the chic. for sunday dinner. ~Georgia


Meat loaf is a good budget stretcher. Especially if you have a meat grinder. I grind up any cheap beef or pork that comes my way, bend it together with oatmeal or cooked rice, even bread crumbs if I have them. Chop up an onion, some eggs, whatever herbs and spices that sound good, little yellow mustard, mater paste or sauce. There’s just so many ways to make it! My Yvonne loves when I put grated cheese in the mix. Made it once with the loafs wrapped in bacon, that was a hit with the in-laws especially.


----------



## Evons hubby

sniper69 said:


> orzo pasta is smaller in size - it almost looks like a large grain of rice.


Thank you! I’ve never seen that here, have ideas forming already!


----------



## sniper69

Evons hubby said:


> Thank you! I’ve never seen that here, have ideas forming already!


Gotta love ideas forming about pasta dishes.  I've been known in the past to have 6 or 8 types or more of pasta in my pantry. The big one I keep stocked is spaghetti, as it makes for a quick meal. Back in October, I scored a deal at costco on 20 lb. boxes (inside were 2 10 lb bags) of spaghetti imported from Italy for $4.97 a box. 









For some other pasta ideas:
This Barilla site at Classic Blue Box Pasta | Barilla shows pictures of the various pastas they sell in the "classic blue box". 

The pastina is a different shape and smaller than orzo.

The Barilla site at Collezione | Barilla shows pastas they sell that are "Bronze cut" (use traditional Italian Bronze pasta plates).

Another site with pics and descriptions of various pastas is at 33 Types of Italian Pasta and Their Uses - Jessica Gavin


----------



## 67drake

Evons hubby said:


> We never had that problem when I was growing up. Us kids would have eat the legs off the dining room table if mom hadn’t managed to keep enough food on it! It was more a matter of wolf it down before my brothers did. Anything containing meat was prized!


Same here, I’m the youngest of 6 kids, so at feeding time we were like a pack of dogs. 
Liver and egg foo young were about the only things my mom made I remember not liking.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Liver was another thing my sister loved, but I hated. I married a guy who loves liver and onions. I found out that it's the combination I don't like! Without the onions, liver tastes like a fine-grained steak. Go figure. 

Still don't eat it, though.


----------



## doozie

I forbid liver in the home, stinks everything up, LOL. High School featured it on the menu, back when there was cooking going on, I couldn't even walk down the hallway on those days.
DH enjoyed it at times when we went to certain restaurants.

I brown my Orzo at times, easy side dish, here's an easy example.








Orzo with Brown Butter and Parmesan - Recipe - FineCooking


This little black dress of a side dish pairs with practically anything—grilled meat, roasted chicken, sautéed vegetables. Like rice pilaf, the orzo is browned in butter before broth is added, which gives it a rich, nutty flavor.




www.finecooking.com


----------



## doozie

sniper69 said:


> doozie - the meatloaf recipe you posted sounds tasty.
> 
> The meatloaf recipe I make, and have passed to other family members when they requested it is Brown Sugar Meatloaf. The recipe can be found at Brown Sugar Meatloaf It has a nice flavor and kids (and adults) gobble it up. I have made a couple of minor twaeks/changes for when I make it. I use ritz crackers instead of saltines, and instead of putting the ketchup and brown sugar on the bottom of the pan with the meatloaf on top- I just put the mixture on top of the meatloaf before baking. Only other tweak is to add some BBQ sauce to the ketchup and brown sugar mix. Usually I have Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce ( Sticky Fingers ) on hand, so that is what I use.


The ginger is something I never would have thought of. I'll give this recipe a try soon.


----------



## susieneddy

Glad to see everyone is keeping this thread going. We are doing low carb/keto so not much to mention.


----------



## 67drake

I worked late, and when I got home my wife had already made the meatloaf! Good, I was starving! She made some mashed potatoes with the skins too.


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> Glad to see everyone is keeping this thread going. We are doing low carb/keto so not much to mention.


Yeah, I got some ideas here last week for dumplings, as my wife loves them, and I wanted to try making them. Well, she told me the very next day she was cutting back on carbs, so didn’t want me to make them.


----------



## sniper69

67drake - great minds must think alike. I had made meatloaf for supper tonight as well (all the discussion of meatloaf earlier made me hungry for it, lol).


----------



## doozie

This morning I'm trying a Apple Pancake recipe.
Then I'm taking the rest of the day off due to all the leftovers.
I even bought bread yesterday for a good sale price, (free).

Edited to add, not impressed with the recipe. Looked good, but tasted dull to me. Made a ton of thick batter. DH on the other hand, enjoyed it.









Polish Apple Pancakes {Racuchy z Jabłkami} - Polish Your Kitchen


I'm going with my childhood favorite: racuchy z jabłkami . These Polish apple pancakes are a sister of an American flap jack, they're thick and fluffy, sweet




www.polishyourkitchen.com


----------



## sniper69

I've been having a craving for baked potatoes, so for last night's supper made my version of a baked potato that I had eaten on various occasions from Jim and Nick's BBQ (a restaurant in Montgomery, AL) about 15 or so years ago. They sold a baked potato called Pig in the Potato Patch that had pulled pork on it, a version with chicken, and a version with brisket. For me, I always enjoyed the version with brisket. 

The baked potato I made has butter, cheese, sour cream, salt n pepper, smoked brisket, and some bbq sauce. Unfortunately I was out of scallions, or some of those would have been added too. It was a tasty and filling meal. My wife and kids wanted their baked potato differently, so had the baked potato with the briisket and sauce on the side.


----------



## GTX63

My neighbor and I helped pulled an old guy's car out of a ditch after he slid off an ice patch in the road.
He stopped by last night with turkey tails, boiled cabbage, rice and beans and corn bread as his way of saying thank you.
My neighbor called up right after he left and asked me "Uh, what are turkey tails?" lol.


----------



## Tom Horn

Evons hubby said:


> We never had that problem when I was growing up. Us kids would have eat the legs off the dining room table if mom hadn’t managed to keep enough food on it! It was more a matter of wolf it down before my brothers did. Anything containing meat was prized!



Sounds like the house I grew up in. I had two brothers around the same age as me, one brother five years younger and baby sister 11 years younger. I remember when I got married one of my sublime revelations was now I could have two pork chops instead of just one.

Mexican food has never excited me as I grew up on beans and tortillas.

Growing up I kept chickens and rabbits in the back yard. After I got to a certain age the rabbits were no longer pets.

Just got done throwing a moussaka in the oven, about 50 minutes to go.

Mom taught us how to cook.


----------



## Tom Horn

Gayle in KY said:


> I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like meatloaf. My sister loved it, so Mom made it often. I had to sit there until I cleaned my plate. Meatloaf just kept growing in my mouth, so I would sit for hours, crying. I just couldn't swallow it. Haven't eaten it since I've been grown.


_Raises hand_ Right there with you. 

My mother forced me to eat stuffed green peppers one time when I was about 5 or 6. I still remember the agony. 

I still do not like cooked green peppers, nor meat loaf.


----------



## Tom Horn

GTX63 said:


> My neighbor and I helped pulled an old guy's car out of a ditch after he slid off an ice patch in the road.
> He stopped by last night with turkey tails, boiled cabbage, rice and beans and corn bread as his way of saying thank you.
> My neighbor called up right after he left and asked me "Uh, what are turkey tails?" lol.


They sell smoked turkey tails at Walmart here in the Springfield, MO market.

Ask you neighbor if he's ever had Mountain Oysters.


----------



## GTX63

He is an orthodox Jew from New York. I'm not sure if he was trying to serve us what he thought was a local dish or something his mother passed down to him from one of the burroughs.


----------



## doozie

Ham and 15 bean soup. DH thinks soup alone is not a meal, I'll think of something else alongside by dinner time. Maybe just grilled cheese sandwiches.

I was going to make a cookie recipe that calls for toasted sugar, a long (4+hr) involved process. I'm just so curious about the sugar I might give it a try.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday, I made a batch of Asian Sticky Chicken Thighs (my version) in the slow cooker, only the sauce wasn't sticky, it was way too thin & watery.
Definitely my fault! It sure was tasty, though.

In my defense, I was overcome by the awesome aroma of the garlic/ginger/lemon fumes emanating from the cauldron.
So I got weak & impatient, and I just couldn't be bothered to reduce the sauce & then thicken it with corn starch slurry.

Shame on me! Spent most of the day prepping it (skinned 10 thighs) & cooking it, then bailed on those last two critical steps. Sigh!
Ha! but this morning I redeemed myself by reducing the sauce, and then thickening it with the cs slurry, & I transformed it into, "will definitely make again" status.

Note:
The sauce also included honey, soy sauce, ketchup, sriracha sauce, red pepper flakes & cider vinegar.
I didn't measure anything except the vinegar (two tablespoons).
I just used a pour of this, a dollop of that, & various other unspecified amounts of the rest of the ingredients.

However, it did have very healthy amounts of minced ginger & minced garlic, because I love them both, in almost everything that I cook, hence the delightful aroma while cooking.

--Bogey


----------



## Tom Horn

doozie said:


> Ham and 15 bean soup. DH thinks soup alone is not a meal, I'll think of something else alongside by dinner time. Maybe just grilled cheese sandwiches.
> 
> I was going to make a cookie recipe that calls for toasted sugar, a long (4+hr) involved process. I'm just so curious about the sugar I might give it a try.


I've got just the thing to pair with soup:

Ham and Cheese Pie

Easy-peasy-japaneesy

It comes out like a hot pocket in taste and the texture is better due the suggested crust.

I found that the cooking time is actually shorter than recommended. Watch the browning of the top crust to determine actual cooking time.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@Tom Horn, that sounds fabulous! I saved the recipe for when I get some crescent rolls (already have everything else). I would print it, but I can't get my computer and printer to get along.


----------



## Tom Horn

Bogey said:


> Yesterday, I made a batch of Asian Sticky Chicken Thighs (my version) in the slow cooker, only the sauce wasn't sticky, it was way too thin & watery.
> 
> So I got weak & impatient, and I just couldn't be bothered to reduce the sauce & then thicken it with corn starch slurry.



Bogey,

I thicken nearly everything with roux (butter or lard) that I make ahead and have on hand.

Butter roux is my favorite.

Take a pound of butter, put it in a skillet on low heat and melt it.

Add enough flour to form a semi-liquid slurry, not crumbly as that is too much flour.

Cook the mixture stirring occasionally until it has browned slightly as this will take the raw taste out of the flour.

Lard roux is made the same way. the only difference is the butter roux is savory and the lard roux has no discernable flavor.

You can use either to thicken cream gravy, any kind of stock or with the butter roux, to thicken puddings.

Yes, whatever you thicken will not be clear as when using corn starch, but IMHO, it will taste better.


----------



## Tom Horn

Gayle in KY said:


> @Tom Horn, that sounds fabulous! I saved the recipe for when I get some crescent rolls (already have everything else). I would print it, but I can't get my computer and printer to get along.


I made it for the first time a few days ago and it was quite yummy.

There is a discount grocery store locally that sells the wampum croissants for 50 cents an 8oz tube, score!

I'm going to see if they have some cheap pepperoni/salami and make a pizza version.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I've been having a craving for baked potatoes, so for last night's supper made my version of a baked potato that I had eaten on various occasions from Jim and Nick's BBQ (a restaurant in Montgomery, AL) about 15 or so years ago. They sold a baked potato called Pig in the Potato Patch that had pulled pork on it, a version with chicken, and a version with brisket. For me, I always enjoyed the version with brisket.
> 
> The baked potato I made has butter, cheese, sour cream, salt n pepper, smoked brisket, and some bbq sauce. Unfortunately I was out of scallions, or some of those would have been added too. It was a tasty and filling meal. My wife and kids wanted their baked potato differently, so had the baked potato with the briisket and sauce on the side.


Man that looks good!
My wife made pork chops last night. She seasoned with garlic and balsamic vinegar. They were outstanding!
Today my favorite diner was open again, as they were closed for a week for a family vacation. I had the Hillbilly Haystack, which is basically biscuits and gravy, topped with hash browns, cheese, and eggs.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Man that looks good!
> My wife made pork chops last night. She seasoned with garlic and balsamic vinegar. They were outstanding!
> Today my favorite diner was open again, as they were closed for a week for a family vacation. I had the Hillbilly Haystack, which is basically biscuits and gravy, topped with hash browns, cheese, and eggs.
> View attachment 94244


That is a tasty looking breakfast. Only thing missing is a big dollop of grits. 

Last night we had pizza for supper (Wild Mike's brand). A request from one of my children. 

Breakfast this morning consisted of multi grain pancakes used Wheat Montana brand mix seven grain with flax seeds 7-Grain with Flax 8 bag Case | Wheat Montana ), bacon, sausage, and syrup. With lots of coffee to drink. We then had some chicken nuggets and waffle fries cooked in the air fryer for lunch. The weather here today is beautiful, sunny, and in the 50's. So supper tonight is going to be burgers and hotdogs cooked on the grill, mac n cheese, and some baby carrots. There is birthday cake and vanilla ice cream for dessert since there was a birthday this week (not mine).


----------



## alida

I love this thread, I always find inspiration and learn something new too. I would not have thought of making a batch of roux, and keeping it in the fridge or freezer to use as needed.

I've never heard of turkey tails - google is my friend and now I know what they are and want to try them someday. I want to try pork chops with balsamic vinegar too. Right now the Asian sticky chicken thighs recipe sounds like dinner to me. I'm good at recipes using a glug of this and a dollop of that.....

On my "one day" list is biscuits/gravy, and grits. I've only had grits once, at a Cracker Barrell and they were...ok. I have a feeling that home made ones would be better. I can make biscuits, but not fluffy ones but I have no idea how the gravy should taste. Biscuits/gravy are not something you get up here in restaurants very often.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> I love this thread, I always find inspiration and learn something new too. I would not have thought of making a batch of roux, and keeping it in the fridge or freezer to use as needed.
> 
> I've never heard of turkey tails - google is my friend and now I know what they are and want to try them someday. I want to try pork chops with balsamic vinegar too. Right now the Asian sticky chicken thighs recipe sounds like dinner to me. I'm good at recipes using a glug of this and a dollop of that.....
> 
> On my "one day" list is biscuits/gravy, and grits. I've only had grits once, at a Cracker Barrell and they were...ok. I have a feeling that home made ones would be better. I can make biscuits, but not fluffy ones but I have no idea how the gravy should taste. Biscuits/gravy are not something you get up here in restaurants very often.


Me too. I see pictures and read all the different things people make, and it gives me ideas I never thought of. 
I just got back from serving food at the luncheon after a funeral. TONS of food. Someone made collard greens. I took home all the leftovers as they were excellent, and I hadn’t had them in years.


----------



## Tom Horn

alida said:


> I would not have thought of making a batch of roux, and keeping it in the fridge or freezer to use as needed.
> On my "one day" list is biscuits/gravy, and grits. I've only had grits once, at a Cracker Barrell and they were...ok. I have a feeling that home made ones would be better. I can make biscuits, but not fluffy ones but I have no idea how the gravy should taste. Biscuits/gravy are not something you get up here in restaurants very often.


I wouldn't keep the roux in the freezer as it will set up like concrete and you will not be able to dig it out of the container. If you want to freeze it, I would portion it into two tablespoon pats, wrap in Saran wrap and freeze it that way. When you go to use it thaw it out so that it will incorporate into your gravy easier. Roux will keep a long time in the fridge, however, I just leave it on the counter as it is pretty shelf stable, provided you use it up in a few weeks or maybe a month or so.

To make biscuits and gravy.

Here is a standard buttermilk biscuit recipe:

Sadie's Buttermilk Biscuits

No buttermilk? No worries, you can make a substitute using milk and vinegar.

Buttermilk Substitute: How to Make Buttermilk with Vinegar and Milk.

The key to good biscuits is to not overwork the dough as the biscuits will become hockey pucks. When making biscuits for biscuits and gravy I recommend the drop method. Mix the dry and wet ingredients just enough to incorporate the two and take a tablespoon and scoop the dough out and drop it on a cookie sheet. The biscuits will be tender and since you generally crumble the biscuit up on the plate before you pour gravy on it, it doesn't matter that you didn't put a picture perfect stack of biscuits on the table.

Once you have the roux all you need for the gravy is a pound roll or two of sage sausage, (or whatever flavor suits you) milk, roux, salt and pepper.

Sauté the sausage, the size of the crumbled sausage chunks depends on your preference, If you use Jimmy Dean there will be very little drippings, if there's not more than accouple two or three tablespoons of drippings leave them in with the sausage as they will add flavor and not add an overabundance of grease. Set aside.

Pour milk into a saucepan or Dutch oven and bring to a simmer over medium- medium-high heat. You will need to stir pretty constantly or else the milk will scorch and stick to the bottom of the pan. Once the milk starts to steam you can start whisking in the roux. As the milk reaches the boiling point if you have incorporated the roux it will start to thicken. Add salt and pepper to taste and stir in the sausage. Ta-Da done.

You can get carried away with the roux as the gravy might appear thin so you add more roux, but upon refrigeration the gravy will become the consistency of library paste. All is not lost if your gravy is super thick, just add some more moo juice and salt and pepper.

Notice that there are few measurements as the quantity of gravy is relative to number of biscuits and plates at the table. 

That same gravy recipe sans sausage and adding ground or chipped beef instead becomes SOS, when poured over toast.


----------



## alida

Tom Horn said:


> I wouldn't keep the roux in the freezer as it will set up like concrete and you will not be able to dig it out of the container. If you want to freeze it, I would portion it into two tablespoon pats, wrap in Saran wrap and freeze it that way. When you go to use it thaw it out so that it will incorporate into your gravy easier. Roux will keep a long time in the fridge, however, I just leave it on the counter as it is pretty shelf stable, provided you use it up in a few weeks or maybe a month or so.
> 
> To make biscuits and gravy.
> 
> Here is a standard buttermilk biscuit recipe:
> 
> Sadie's Buttermilk Biscuits
> 
> No buttermilk? No worries, you can make a substitute using milk and vinegar.
> 
> Buttermilk Substitute: How to Make Buttermilk with Vinegar and Milk.
> 
> The key to good biscuits is to not overwork the dough as the biscuits will become hockey pucks. When making biscuits for biscuits and gravy I recommend the drop method. Mix the dry and wet ingredients just enough to incorporate the two and take a tablespoon and scoop the dough out and drop it on a cookie sheet. The biscuits will be tender and since you generally crumble the biscuit up on the plate before you pour gravy on it, it doesn't matter that you didn't put a picture perfect stack of biscuits on the table.
> 
> Once you have the roux all you need for the gravy is a pound roll or two of sage sausage, (or whatever flavor suits you) milk, roux, salt and pepper.
> 
> Sauté the sausage, the size of the crumbled sausage chunks depends on your preference, If you use Jimmy Dean there will be very little drippings, if there's not more than accouple two or three tablespoons of drippings leave them in with the sausage as they will add flavor and not add an overabundance of grease. Set aside.
> 
> Pour milk into a saucepan or Dutch oven and bring to a simmer over medium- medium-high heat. You will need to stir pretty constantly or else the milk will scorch and stick to the bottom of the pan. Once the milk starts to steam you can start whisking in the roux. As the milk reaches the boiling point if you have incorporated the roux it will start to thicken. Add salt and pepper to taste and stir in the sausage. Ta-Da done.
> 
> You can get carried away with the roux as the gravy might appear thin so you add more roux, but upon refrigeration the gravy will become the consistency of library paste. All is not lost if your gravy is super thick, just add some more moo juice and salt and pepper.
> 
> Notice that there are few measurements as the quantity of gravy is relative to number of biscuits and plates at the table.
> 
> That same gravy recipe sans sausage and adding ground or chipped beef instead becomes SOS, when poured over toast.


Thank you for the suggestion about saving the roux. I don't use thickener often I see that the biscuit recipe is a Canadian one too, using our all purpose flour. I suspect I've over worked the dough the few times I tried. The gravy, that'll be the real experiment.


----------



## Bogey

Tom Horn,

Sincerest thanks for recommending thickening my sauce with a roux.
I frequently use a roux when I thicken gravies and also some creamy or cheesy sauces.

However, when I'm making clear or translucent sauces, like my Asian sauces, then I much prefer using corn starch.
Extra flavor was not needed because the sauce that I made was absolutely screaming with flavors!

Thanks again for taking the time to reply to my post.
Your input and advice meant a lot to me.

Best wishes,
--Ron aka Bogey


----------



## Tom Horn

alida said:


> Thank you for the suggestion about saving the roux. I don't use thickener often I see that the biscuit recipe is a Canadian one too, using our all purpose flour. I suspect I've over worked the dough the few times I tried. The gravy, that'll be the real experiment.


White gravy's no problemo. Throw in some sugar, eggs, a little extra roux and you have pudding. You might even like white gravy enough to substitute it on your Poutine. You might try the US version of Wienerschnitzel, aka, Chicken Fried Steak, not hard to make and superb with white gravy poured over it.

Sacré bleu! They grow wheat in Canada? What's that aboot? I thought that it was all ice and snow up there and everyone lived in an igloo sitting around drinking Tim Horton's.... Eh?

Naw, I know better. I've been to the Prairies... Winnipeg, MB, Saskatoon SK, Calgary & Edmonton AB. Rolled up and over the Rockies on Highway One to Kamloops down to Vancouver and across to Vancouver Island BC. Been to Timmins and down to London/St Thomas, ON, St Prime, Val-d'Or, down to Montreal QC. Fredricton, Moncton NB and down to Dartmouth, NS.

I love Canada.... Miss it too.

Maybe it's because I'm a quarter Newfie.


----------



## doozie

I toasted my sugar but never got to make the cookies. I noticed a nice flavor, but I don't think I'll go to the bother again anytime soon. Eventually I'll make the copycat Biscoff cookies with it.

I've been saving chicken wings in the freezer every time I cut up a chicken, I finally have enough for a meal and tonight we are having Honey and BBQ sauce wings and fries.


----------



## newfieannie

i guess you could call this lemon dump loaf. made it to use up leftovers. sour cream , one egg, 1/2 cup sug. some tired lemons. some leftover sprite, las







t cup cake flour i had etc. i was getting low because my son shopped from my store yesterday instead of going to the supermarket because our cases are creeping up.

i didn't have any dessert so while it was warm i cut a couple slices . cut them in cubes and made a sort of trifle with raspberry sauce, bananas, pecans, cream etc. i do hope i remember what all i put in this because it turned out to be my best lemon loaf. ~Georgia


----------



## GTX63

Today is the familiar but never boring smoked and grilled pork chops with a cheesy hashbrown casserole, french cut green beans and onions and honey corn bread.

I have noticed how bad I feel after eating at many restaurants, yet the greasy, home cooked, farm raised meals we prepare at home always seem to satisfy me, help me sleep better, with more energy, better digestion and a generally good disposition.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had 4 ounces of pork loin and 1 cup of fried cabbage with bacon and onions


----------



## sniper69

This morning was a breakfast casserole made for breakfast (contains eggs, sausage, cheese, and jalapenos (but only jalapenos on half)).

lunch was leftovers.

Tonight for supper is nachos with some homemade cheese sauce, and taco salad for those that don't want nachos. There is ground beef thawed out, and I also have some chorizo in the fridge. Maybe both meats will be cooked (separately).


----------



## doozie

I've been craving a Taco salad, mainly for the crisp fried flour tortilla shell. I'm making a few oil spritzed tortillas in the air fryer to have with lettuce and some taco meat for lunch.

Burgers for dinner, and I'm baking a batch of burger buns later today too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we tried something new...reverse sear! We know a friend who has done this but it was a first for us. We had a beautiful 2 inch thick T-bone steak that we got from Carn Company. Because it was so thick I thought the reverse sear would work well. The recipe I saw online said to bake at 200 degrees. Trouble is, our oven doesn't go that low but the Ninja Foodi does 250 so into the Foodi it went for 45 minutes. Then seared for 1 minute on each side then basted with butter, garlic, rosemary & thyme. We served it with keto air fryer asparagus that was coated with olive oil, garlic and parmesan cheese.


----------



## doozie

I'm homesick for a Chicago Deep Dish Pizza, even though we didn't have them often, every once in a while we would get one. I think I found a good recipe and I'm even making the sauce as directed. I'll make one big whopper of a pizza and I'm sure we will have leftovers for a day or two of lunches.








Chicago-Style Deep Dish Pizza - Sally's Baking Addiction


Here's how to make Chicago-Style Deep Dish Pizza. My husband and I love making Chicago-style pizza at home and we think this recipe is even better than the real thing!



sallysbakingaddiction.com


----------



## newfieannie

sure looks good! i've never made pizza but i do buy them every week for my son. i have all the ingredients. i might try this one and surprise him. 

still using up leftovers . found a couple cups raisins and threw together some small raisin loaves. can't say how they turned out . too soft to cut yet but they smell good. i added extra cinnamon to them this time. ~Georgia


----------



## Tom Horn

susieneddy said:


> Last night we tried something new...reverse sear!


That searing method also works well with a sous vide style of meat preparation. My son likes the sous vide and has a propane weed burner, (I refer to it as his flame thrower.) that he uses to char the steaks after pulling them out of the sous vide.


----------



## bamabear44

Green beans with potatoes and chicken casserole.... also doing some chicken broth to can and freeze


----------



## Gayle in KY

I was bored, so I'm making apple pie yogurt. I already had the yogurt, I make a gallon at a time, so I just had to make apple pie filling for it. It's cooling now.


----------



## alida

I had a rind/heel of parmesan in the freezer that needed to be used up so I made minestrone soup this afternoon, a fairly thick version this time in order to use up some bits and pieces. I have about 8 servings in the freezer, ate one tonight and have two more for this week. I put a little spoonful of pesto on tonights serving, delicious.


----------



## doozie

The pizza was great, I should have made the two smaller pizzas as directed and frozen one for later. Today it's leftovers, tomorrow too.


----------



## bamabear44

Sick and tired of everything, cannot think of anything I want and when I do cook, only a couple of bites and I'm done,


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> The pizza was great, I should have made the two smaller pizzas as directed and frozen one for later. Today it's leftovers, tomorrow too.
> View attachment 94326


doozie - that pizza looks delicious! Are there any toppings inside (sausage, bell pepper, etc)? I recall one Chicago style pizza (trying to recall the name of the restaurant in Chicago) that puts in a sausage "disc" in their sausage pizzas, so that each bite has sausage.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper, some NY strips were seasoned and cooked to a rare/medium-rare in the cast iron skillet. They were then sliced and added to a bed of lettuce greens, with some cucumbers, tomato, and cheese. A Raspberry Walnut Vinaigrette was used for dressing. 

Also yesterday a loaf of banana bread was made (had to use up some bananas). It turned out quite well.

Monday night was spaghetti night.


----------



## doozie

sniper69 said:


> doozie - that pizza looks delicious! Are there any toppings inside (sausage, bell pepper, etc)? I recall one Chicago style pizza (trying to recall the name of the restaurant in Chicago) that puts in a sausage "disc" in their sausage pizzas, so that each bite has sausage.


Yes, we did cheese, mushroom and sausage were under the sauce.
I used more cheese than I usually would, and it didn't compare to the amount you would find at a restaurant famous for deep dish. Yikes!

Are you thinking of Pequods Pizza? I've been there in the 80's maybe, memory fails me, but at that time they used huge slices of homemade sausage.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> The pizza was great, I should have made the two smaller pizzas as directed and frozen one for later. Today it's leftovers, tomorrow too.
> View attachment 94326


I would eat those leftovers for breakfast lunch and dinner, reheated in the toaster oven - wonderful


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

French toast.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> The pizza was great, I should have made the two smaller pizzas as directed and frozen one for later. Today it's leftovers, tomorrow too.
> View attachment 94326


Looks great. 
Personally, if I can see tomato sauce or toppings, it needs another 3” of cheese though.


----------



## doozie

Ahhh, but the deep dish must be constructed backwards and topped with Parmesean.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Yes, we did cheese, mushroom and sausage were under the sauce.
> I used more cheese than I usually would, and it didn't compare to the amount you would find at a restaurant famous for deep dish. Yikes!
> 
> Are you thinking of Pequods Pizza? I've been there in the 80's maybe, memory fails me, but at that time they used huge slices of homemade sausage.


If I recall correctly Gino's East uses an 11" sausage disk in their sausage pizza. I think Lou Malnetti's does something similar. I know Giordano's doesn't. I've never had Pequod's - so can't comment on that one (but will have to try it if/when I get to Chicago again). In my opinion (again just my opinion) - so far my favorite is Lou Malnetti's, followed by Gino's East. I know I'm not a fan of Giordano's.


----------



## sniper69

Well - Since there was that nice pic doozie posted of the Chicago style pizza earlier - I felt compelled to pull a Gino's East frozen Chicago style pizza out of the freezer and bake for a late lunch (it covered for breakfast too since I hadn't had breakfast this morning).

For supper tonight, put some chicken breast tenders with a panko breading into the oven, and did some waffle fries in the air fryer. The chicken ended up on a bun with some Blue Plate Mayo and a slice of smoked gouda cheese for a delicious sandwich. There were some Claussen dill pickles served with it as well.

Dessert is cooking now. There is a strawberry Rhubarb pie in the oven (yes out of season, thank God for freezers).  I don't know if it will be cooled enough to have a slice tonight, but it should go great with coffee in the morning (if I can wait that long, lol).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Ralston.


----------



## Tom Horn

On the subject of pizza.

We just made a recent serindipitous discovery that changed the way we will cook pizza from now on.

I like Papa Murphy's pizza. it's in 37 states, so there might be one near you.

It's take-and-bake and less expensive than most ready-to-eat shops.

The other day I had picked up a couple pizzas, (at a 25% off special) and took them out my son's "Red Dirt Ranch."

The oven in his stove was shot so we were in a bit of a fix as to how to prepare them.

My son has a 360 degree propane griddle. He got the idea that that might work.

The effect that the griddle had on the crust made it the best pizza crust I had ever eaten.

Needless to say, there were no pizza bones left on any plates that night.


----------



## Gayle in KY

My son gifted me with over $300 in canned foods yesterday since he eats here frequently. All he asked in return was that I cook a corned beef for him (he even bought the corned beef). So, I'll be cooking that today. It's the least I can do. 

I didn't realize he was going to bring me so much food. While he was shopping in one town, I was shopping in another, buying mostly fresh fruits, vegetables, and dairy. I ended up with a ton of food, to say the least. I don't know how, but another other son got it all put away.


----------



## bamabear44

NOTHING AT ALL....


----------



## doozie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ralston.


Have not seen that here, is it like hot cream of wheat cereal?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

It is a hot whole grain wheat cereal. I get it from Amazon now, but it used to be in the stores. MUCH better than Cream of Wheat.


----------



## Evons hubby

I always love your dishes, and your present stations are outstanding!


----------



## Evons hubby

Presentations. I hate autocorrect!


----------



## Tom Horn

Evons hubby said:


> Presentations. I hate autocorrect!


*What the he'll!*


----------



## doozie

Tonight it's burgers on the grill.

I had to go run an errand today and picked up stuffed porkchops from the grocery. They run them through the tenderizer and stuff with a bland stuffing mixture, I like them anyway, and they were on sale. That's dinner set for tomorrow. I just need to pick a few sides to go with everything.


----------



## 67drake

Corned beef! Hands down one of my favorite foods. I’ll have to put that on my “to cook” list, as I haven’t had it in awhile. 
Stopped at the butcher on the way home from work and bought some brats. Threw the gyro flavored in the freezer for another day. I grilled up some mushroom/Swiss cheese, and chicken brats. I never tried the chicken, so it’s an experiment. They’re still on the grill, so we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Corned beef! Hands down one of my favorite foods. I’ll have to put that on my “to cook” list, as I haven’t had it in awhile.
> Stopped at the butcher on the way home from work and bought some brats. Threw the gyro flavored in the freezer for another day. I grilled up some mushroom/Swiss cheese, and chicken brats. I never tried the chicken, so it’s an experiment. They’re still on the grill, so we’ll see how it goes.
> View attachment 94368


67Drake- those look delicious! Hope you ate one for me.


----------



## sniper69

The pie was a wonderful treat this morning to go with the strong coffee I was drinking. 

Lunch was some of the leftover chicken reheated in the air fryer and made into a sandwich. On the side were some vegetable spring rolls cooked in the air fryer as well.

Supper tonight was pizza, and some leftovers from earlier in the week.


----------



## newfieannie

just made a batch of what we use to call "lassy mogs" i was thinking about Easter and how mom use to put these in our pockets when we went on the sunrise service so had to make them. already ate 2 for my breakfast. 

if anybody is wondering why that weird woman had child's rubber boots on her table. i'm going to plant herbs in them later when i get holes drilled and i use this table for my seedlings before i put things outside. ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY

Odd things on my table are so commonplace, I didn't even notice the boots until you pointed them out.

I should make some lassy mogs. My grandmother used to make them. I haven't had them in decades! I'd forgotten about them.


----------



## Bront

I can put celery in cold water and it stays fresh and crisp for ever...Will radishes do the same thing?


----------



## newfieannie

my lunch for today: plain ole crackers spread with butter then some melted cheddar then a spread i made from cream cheese, mayo,vinegar,oregano etc. then a little leftover







smoked salmon. simple stuff but really hit the spot. ~Georgia


----------



## susieneddy

Three nights ago we had cubes of salmon that were tossed in a homemade rub of salt, sugar, cayenne pepper and sugar. Well I tasted it before cooking but evidently I didn't taste correctly because it was WAY too salty! Wound up rinsing off as much of the seasoning as we could. Big boo boo on my part

Two nights ago we had a Fathead Pizza Crust topped with Mozzarella Cheese, Pepperoni and sliced tomatoes. The crust was made using Coconut Flour, eggs, cream cheese and Mozzarella cheese. It was very tasty and good. We got a low carb meal and got to eat pizza YUM.

Last night we had a sirloin burger with a slice of American cheese and 4 Parmesan Coated Zucchini sticks. Also had a side of dill pickles to go on the burger


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we went to the Bullpen and had Chicken wings and a side salad


----------



## 67drake

The usual Friday night fish fry here. Had the 3 piece cod with a huge salad. 
The waitresses WERE wearing their new shirts, sporting their new customer service policy.


----------



## 67drake

Almost forgot! I got a piece of their homemade cheesecake to go. Peanut butter cookie. I going to sit down to eat it right now. I was too stuffed to eat it earlier.


----------



## bamabear44

Daughter's birthday dinner today, hamburgers , hotdogs, and chocolate cake,,, she is 41, Lord, My kids are getting old, she is the baby.....


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper there were two types of fish cooked. One was panko breaded tilapia (no worries, tilapia wasn't from China), and baked cod with miso sauce on top. Served with it were steamed green beans. It was a quick (enough) meal to cook after a busy day at work.

This morning my two youngest children bugged my wife to help them with the oven and getting out ingredients so they could make some jumbo cupcakes. When i got back from my donut and meat run, they were decorating them. They turned out well (the picture is missing one they wanted to "sample"  ).










Since last night was healthy, this morning I stopped at one of the best local donut shops for some donuts for the family. I also stopped at the local market meat counter. I picked up some flanken style beef ribs (they have short ribs on sale this week, so I got the flanken style cut at the sale price. Also bought extra to put some in the freezer). Also picked up some ground round, bulk bacon, a roast, and a few non-meat items (everything I bought was on sale, gotta love loss leader items). So the plan is to use a Kalbi marinade (similar to a bulgogi marinade) and let the flanken style ribs marinate in that all day, and then cook them on the charcoal grill. For those in my family that don't prefer the ribs - I can play short order cook seeing the grill is already being used and grill them burgers or hot dogs. Still trying to decide on sides. If the day doesn't get away from me (time sees to always go faster on the weekends, lol) I might make potato salad. Maybe I'll have to make some baked beans to go with everything.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> The usual Friday night fish fry here. Had the 3 piece cod with a huge salad.
> The waitresses WERE wearing their new shirts, sporting their new customer service policy.
> View attachment 94391


67Drake - gotta love the shirts. Besides it looks like you're their new customer service policy, lol. 

Also how did your brats taste that you cooked the other night?


----------



## doozie

Shaved steak sandwiches topped with caramelized onions, peppers and steak sauce, maybe melted provolone too on a toasted garlic bread roll. It will be worth all the steps to bring it together.
Pasta and sauce on the side.


----------



## sniper69

bamabear44 said:


> Daughter's birthday dinner today, hamburgers , hotdogs, and chocolate cake,,, she is 41, Lord, My kids are getting old, she is the baby.....


Well a belated Happy Birthday to your daughter. Was the chocolate cake with chocolate frosting, or did it have a cream cheese or some other flavor of frosting?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67Drake - gotta love the shirts. Besides it looks like you're their new customer service policy, lol.
> 
> Also how did your brats taste that you cooked the other night?


Those tasted good. On a scale of 1-10,about a 6-7. The casing didn’t have the usual snap of a regular brat, that’s not always a bad thing though. Just not as much flavor as other brats, but in no way a BAD taste though. I’d buy them again, but not my favorite either. 

Yeah, I was a victim of their customer service policy. I placed my order, got up to wash my hands, went to the salad bar, then sat down to eat. To my surprise Tiffani dropped off my fish and potatoes after I had taken about two bites of salad. I yelled out “At most high class restaurants, they wait till your done with your salad before they serve the main coarse!”
She shot back “Do you remember WHERE your eating at?”


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Those tasted good. On a scale of 1-10,about a 6-7. The casing didn’t have the usual snap of a regular brat, that’s not always a bad thing though. Just not as much flavor as other brats, but in no way a BAD taste though. I’d buy them again, but not my favorite either.
> 
> Yeah, I was a victim of their customer service policy. I placed my order, got up to wash my hands, went to the salad bar, then sat down to eat. To my surprise Tiffani dropped off my fish and potatoes after I had taken about two bites of salad. I yelled out “At most high class restaurants, they wait till your done with your salad before they serve the main coarse!”
> She shot back “Do you remember WHERE your eating at?”


Bwahahaahahahahahahaha. 🤣🤣🤣 That is too funny! You should of replied back, yeah the only 5 star café in town. 

As for the Brats - I've had some interesting flavors over the years. The local market I buy meat at makes different brats. The originals are tasty, and the beer brats are good. They also make a jalapeno cheddar, and some other flavors. I just wish I could find Brats like the ones that were cooked and served at various "fests" in Germany. Or maybe my mind was clouded by German beer, and nice weather. LOL


----------



## doozie

DH is making bacon on a griddle on the gas grill, Bacon lettuce sandwiches soon, no tomato but we are looking forward to anything with bacon...
No dinner decision yet, maybe some mini bundt cakes for snacking later.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night Susie made a Zucchini casserole. It consisted of zucchini, can of tomatoes, garlic and two types of cheese (mozzarella and parmesan) It was quite tasty


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> Last night Susie made a Zucchini casserole. It consisted of zucchini, can of tomatoes, garlic and two types of cheese (mozzarella and parmesan) It was quite tasty


I've had that dish, with eggplant in the mix too, baked for a while, first covered and then uncovered for awhile. It's go good, hot or cold in my opinion. I'll have to make it soon but not today. I'm having ribs with coleslaw


----------



## sniper69

This morning, a variety was cooked for breakfast. Made shredded hash brown potatoes, sausage, bacon, pancakes, and scrambled eggs with cheese. Extra bacon and sausage was cooked to help with breakfast for a day or two this week.

I was still full at lunch, but for those that were hungry, they had sandwiches made with shaved ham, gouda, and lettuce.

Supper tonight was a nice salad made with three kinds of lettuce, hard boiled eggs, grilled chicken, cucumber, tomatoes, cheese, and raspberries. A raspberry walnut vinaigrette and some fresh ground black pepper is was what I topped my salad with.


















The healthiness of the salad was probably destroyed by the small slice of cheesecake I had for dessert. LOL


----------



## doozie

I took nothing out to defrost yet again. I have tiny frozen steaks that I will shave in the food processor whenever they are slightly thawed. We are having fajita pitas with rice on the side tonight.
Also getting ground beef out for spaghetti and meatballs tomorrow. I'll make Garlic breadsticks tomorrow too.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I don't need to cook anything for dinner because the fridge is full again. I'm getting a lot of eggs built up, though, so I think I'll steam some for whatever anyone wants to use them for. I'll probably put some on salad or just eat them. idk


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a Keto Alfredo Chicken Bake and Baked spaghetti squash. It was very tasty. The spaghetti squash was a real treat. We haven't had that in a couple of years. Leftovers today for lunch!


----------



## Gayle in KY

Now I want spaghetti squash.


----------



## 67drake

Just leftover pot roast tonight. My wife never tried SPAM before, so she bought a can at the store. Frying it up right now. I told her she’s not missing anything, but it does smell good.
You know, I’ve never salted my food, outside of French fries, in my entire life. Lately I’ve been salting a lot of things, like a craving. Meat, potatoes, ect. SPAM reminded me of that.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight there were lasagna rolls (lasagna noodles with manicotti type cheese filling that are rolled up) topped with some sauce and mozzarella cheese. Garlic bread was served on the side. Some fresh fruit for dessert.

Tomorrow will be something made with the roast that I started in the crock pot about a half hour ago. It'll cook on low overnight, and I'll see where it is at in the morning. Still haven't decided if more veg will be added, or if it might get seasoned up to make some shredded meat burritos, or used for a type of hot beef or bbq beef sandwich. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## doozie

The grocery sales flyer has cabbage, red potatoes and corned beef on sale tomorrow.
I don't care for a boiled dinner, but separately all the ingredients will go to good use.
I'll be making some corned beef hash tomorrow or the next day if I get out to the store.

I also want to have inside out cabbage rolls or whatever it's called that has been mentioned on past posts here.


----------



## susieneddy

Last tonight we had a treat...roast duck! It was a first time cooking for us. Boy is that meat rich and filling! We had sides of sautéed cabbage and gravy.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a gallon of yogurt today. It won't be ready until tomorrow morning. 

Now I'm cooking some penne. I always put garlic in the cooking water. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, maybe just eat it with butter and parm. .


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftovers of duck and fried cabbage.


----------



## doozie

The instant pot has been busy today, a piece of corned beef for the hash, and then chicken legs for a chicken and rice casserole tonight.
Nothing planned for tomorrow, leftovers will be served.


----------



## 67drake

Monthly village board meeting tonight,so I have to give my report, and I got home late from work as it is. Sooo....I’ll probably just throw some fish in the air frier and call it good. 
My wife is leaving for Colorado tomorrow for a week or so. I’ll probably go shopping tomorrow or Friday and buy some groceries to cook up something original. What that is, I don’t know yet.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight was the last of the duck and we had a salad.


----------



## sniper69

It is the middle of the week, and a very busy day too. Tonight we made a couple of pizzas for supper.

The roast turned out great for supper yesterday. It was served with potatoes (request from a couple of family members), and I had mine on a bun with some smoked gouda cheese. I think I was full from "sampling" it throughout the day as it stayed warm in the crockpot.


----------



## Gayle in KY

sniper69 said:


> It is the middle of the week, and a very busy day too. Tonight we made a couple of pizzas for supper.
> 
> The roast turned out great for supper yesterday. It was served with potatoes (request from a couple of family members), and I had mine on a bun with some smoked gouda cheese. I think I was full from "sampling" it throughout the day as it stayed warm in the crockpot.


That's why I never want to eat after a day of cooking! A lot of the time, I eat 2 breakfasts and that's it.


----------



## Jlynnp

sniper69 said:


> This morning, a variety was cooked for breakfast. Made shredded hash brown potatoes, sausage, bacon, pancakes, and scrambled eggs with cheese. Extra bacon and sausage was cooked to help with breakfast for a day or two this week.
> 
> I was still full at lunch, but for those that were hungry, they had sandwiches made with shaved ham, gouda, and lettuce.
> 
> Supper tonight was a nice salad made with three kinds of lettuce, hard boiled eggs, grilled chicken, cucumber, tomatoes, cheese, and raspberries. A raspberry walnut vinaigrette and some fresh ground black pepper is was what I topped my salad with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The healthiness of the salad was probably destroyed by the small slice of cheesecake I had for dessert. LOL


 YUMMMMMM


----------



## alida

stuffed pepper, courtesy of Costco and it was good. A little coffee ice cream for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Homemade tacos


----------



## doozie

We are going to go out today to a mega grocery store that has anything and everything. I'll see what hits my fancy in the meat, and produce dept. and make a plan on the spot, Haha.

(Might just be burgers, and all this past talk of fancy brats makes me want some too)


----------



## brownegg

Fish Fry Friday here.....fresh bluegills with ho-made fries, as well as ho-made cole slaw with cherry cheese cake for desert...I'm in heaven


----------



## 67drake

The Friday usual. I did get hash browns with cheddar melted over the top as opposed to fries. Soup today was chicken and wild rice. 
My wife bought our favorite waitress a shirt. She loved it, and said she’s wearing it to work tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - that fish looks delicious as usual!

Supper tonight we baked some breaded stuffed chicken breasts(some had broccoli and cheese, others had brie and apple pieces), some buttered corn, mashed potatoes, and some corn bread stove top stuffing.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67Drake - that fish looks delicious as usual!
> 
> Supper tonight we baked some breaded stuffed chicken breasts(some had broccoli and cheese, others had brie and apple pieces), some buttered corn, mashed potatoes, and some corn bread stove top stuffing.


I thought the picture came out bad, the fish looks pale, instead of the golden brown that it is. 
The diner is right behind the grocery store, so stopped in to buy some meat to grill this weekend. Ribeyes were on sale, so it’s going to be ribeye and burgers on the grill tomorrow. Corned beef was on sale too, so I’ll make that sometime this week. 
Still not sure what to do with the rest of the week. The wife left for Colorado today, so I usually cook things I usually wouldn’t make, as I don’t want her to be the guinea pig


----------



## doozie

DH bought some type of roast and cooked it as a steak on the grill, rare, sliced, placed on French rolls with toppings and then wrapped in foil and put back on the grill for 10 minutes.
I didn't think it would be tender, but it was really very nice.
The other half will be used tonight as a filling for pita bread. I may make hummus too.

I found dry cannellini beans at the mega grocer, the only place for miles that has them, or they've been sold out everywhere?? It's been a search, I know I could get them canned or even online, but prices plus shipping were nuts.
It's odd how much I was craving something as basic as a dried bean that I couldn't find.
I'm thinking of making some white chicken chili with them soon.


----------



## susieneddy

This was 2 days ago. We were busy all day today and I forgot to defrost any meat. We thought about going out to eat but couldn't decide what we wanted. I suggested I make salmon patties and a salad and I did

We bought the canned salmon at Sam's in their imported/specialty section a little while back. Three little can with a combined weight of 240 grams.
We opened all 3 cans and they were mostly liquid! I barely got 4 small salmon patties out of the 3 cans. And quite honestly, the taste was off. It tasted more like tuna than salmon. Thank goodness I made a sriracha dipping sauce! I made the salad from a head of iceberg lettuce that bought in town and needed to use. I used to really love iceberg lettuce but I guess I have become a lettuce snob! Once you are used to romaine, spinach, radicchio and other greens the iceberg is pretty tasteless. So lol....dinner was filling but definitely underwhelming.

Last night we had friend fish that we got from Luis yesterday. It was coated with a keto topping that was similar to corn meal. I served it with a Sriracha dipping sauce, chopped cucumbers, tomatoes and refried black beans. It was very meaty fish. Luis said it was Snook but we aren't sure


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I thought the picture came out bad, the fish looks pale, instead of the golden brown that it is.
> The diner is right behind the grocery store, so stopped in to buy some meat to grill this weekend. Ribeyes were on sale, so it’s going to be ribeye and burgers on the grill tomorrow. Corned beef was on sale too, so I’ll make that sometime this week.
> Still not sure what to do with the rest of the week. The wife left for Colorado today, so I usually cook things I usually wouldn’t make, as I don’t want her to be the guinea pig


Either way, your meal looked good. I'm assuming Russian dressing on the salad? Enjoy the ribeye and burgers on the grill. The corned beef sounds good too. Will you make that as a "boiled dinner"?

Since today has been very busy with work around the house, I haven't had a chance to think much about what to make for supper. So tonight is a take out kind of night. It has been decided that I'll go pick up some Raising Cane's chicken tenders and some fries for supper. Maybe some cole slaw too. Their Cane's sauce is very tasty (reminds me of the sauce at Guthrie's, lol).


----------



## 67drake

As promised, ribeye, and burgers for the kids. One kid is at the roller rink, the other out playing. Haven’t seen him all day. It’s too nice out not to grill and play. It sure beats grilling out when it’s below zero outside. I can actually drop the coal bed down and grill under control!
But, they better get home soon, as I made no side dishes, and a steak isn’t going to keep me full very long- might be 2 burgers left by the time they get home


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Either way, your meal looked good. I'm assuming Russian dressing on the salad? Enjoy the ribeye and burgers on the grill. The corned beef sounds good too. Will you make that as a "boiled dinner"?
> 
> Since today has been very busy with work around the house, I haven't had a chance to think much about what to make for supper. So tonight is a take out kind of night. It has been decided that I'll go pick up some Raising Cane's chicken tenders and some fries for supper. Maybe some cole slaw too. Their Cane's sauce is very tasty (reminds me of the sauce at Guthrie's, lol).


I think it’s French. Now that you mention it,I haven’t had Russian in a long time. I think I’ll badger the waitress to start stocking Russian, it should set the mood for a good dinner next Friday. I’ve been antagonizing her for not having waffle fries the last 6 months, so I order them on purpose every week. 
Yeah, I’ll be tossing some potatoes and carrots in with that corned beef. Always a good dinner!


----------



## doozie

Pork roast, roasted reds alongside, broccoli crowns and a serving of applesauce.

Last night DH thawed some cooked shrimp and we had cocktail sauce on hand, fancy snack LOL.
We haven't had that in quite some time, as a kid we only had shrimp cocktails that came in little glass jars on New Year's Eve, a tradition we continued with our kids. I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm making bean burgers so I can try a recipe for Big Mac sauce I found. I won't be able to make the sauce until tomorrow, though, because my son is picking up the ingredients for me and won't be home until around 9 tonight. (He drove my car because his won't start)

I used the rest of the ketchup and most of the mayo in the burgers, so I have to make more of those for the sauce. 

It's always somethin'...


----------



## alida

I found a really great sale on whole chickens at my local grocery store this morning, $1/lb, and averaging 4lbs each which is a incredible deal where I live. I bought four. I'm roasting one today for dinner and yes, it'll include a bread stuffing. I'm not sure about sides, yet, but think green beans will be one.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I think it’s French. Now that you mention it,I haven’t had Russian in a long time. I think I’ll badger the waitress to start stocking Russian, it should set the mood for a good dinner next Friday. I’ve been antagonizing her for not having waffle fries the last 6 months, so I order them on purpose every week.
> Yeah, I’ll be tossing some potatoes and carrots in with that corned beef. Always a good dinner!


I can picture the conversation now. Can I have waffle fries with and a salad with Russian Dressing on the side? The reply, What do you think?  🤣 It is good when one can eat at a place where the staff like to joke around. 

I hope your kids were able to get a couple of burgers yesterday. Those and the ribeye looked very tasty.

Lunch today is some breaded chicken chunks (nuggets) in the air fryer, along with some spring rolls cooked in the air fryer. One of my kids requested Goulash (American style not Hungarian style) for supper. So I have some ground beef thawing out now to make Goulash for supper. There is also cut vegetables and fresh fruit in the Fridge if anyone wants some to snack on or have on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the fried fish and black beans


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday I made a loaf of 100% whole wheat bread. It turned out to be pretty light and fluffy, because I kneaded it way more than I thought was necessary, which built up the gluten and allowed the gas bubbles to not collapse.

So this morning I had one of my obligatory peanut butter & cherry preserves sandwiches, made in a couple slices of the wheat bread. Had it with a nice slice of cantaloupe.
I could "rinse & repeat" on a daily basis, for quite a while.

I had also been marinating a couple pounds of pork Souvlakis for a few days, and they are always good.
For lunch, I had one in a wrap with some tzatziki sauce that I made.
Had it with some oven baked Tater Tots & a veggie/fruit tray.

Supper tonight will be home made chicken salad that needs to go, in a wrap & also another fat slice of cantaloupe.
I might even have a mini-salad.

--Ron aka Bogey


----------



## GTX63

Too lazy to cook today so we threw in a roast from Trader Joes with potatoes, carrots and onions and made a loaf of beer bread. Ok, it is technically cooking but it took about 20 minutes and then we walked out of the kitchen.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just threw some cheddar cheese and cooked chicken on a flour tortilla and heated it up. That's all I wanted tonight.


----------



## 67drake

Busy today with the warm weather, so threw a carton of those Salisbury steaks in the microwave and put it over toast. Leftovers I’ll take to work tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I can picture the conversation now. Can I have waffle fries with and a salad with Russian Dressing on the side? The reply, What do you think?  🤣 It is good when one can eat at a place where the staff like to joke around.
> 
> I hope your kids were able to get a couple of burgers yesterday. Those and the ribeye looked very tasty.
> 
> Lunch today is some breaded chicken chunks (nuggets) in the air fryer, along with some spring rolls cooked in the air fryer. One of my kids requested Goulash (American style not Hungarian style) for supper. So I have some ground beef thawing out now to make Goulash for supper. There is also cut vegetables and fresh fruit in the Fridge if anyone wants some to snack on or have on the side.


My youngest and my “ adopted” son (neighbor kid who pretty much lives here) ate the 3 burgers that were left. I only ate 1.
The ribeye was good as usual, but not as good as the store I usually buy from, but for being on sale, it was worth it.


----------



## doozie

We have leftover pork roast and potatoes, DH is thinking of an openfaced sandwich, potatoes and gravy for dinner, and I'm shredding cabbage, etc, for my pork eggroll in a bowl.
I need to make burger buns for burgers tomorrow too. Maybe I'll make coleslaw as a side.


----------



## 67drake

I figured I’d ask here to see if anyone knows,as opposed to starting a thread.
I’m going to be making a corned beef. It seems like the last few years the spice packets that come with the corned beef don’t have as strong of a flavor as compared to years ago, JMO. I don’t know if they cut back on the quantity or maybe they’re not as fresh?
Anyway I’m wondering if I soak the beef in a bowl, mix in the spices, and then let it sit for a day in the fridge before I cook it, maybe it will be more flavorful?
Mine always turn out tender, but I like the strong spice flavor.
Anybody know if soaking for a day would help?
I was also thinking in crushing up or pulverizing the spices, maybe might help.


----------



## snowlady

I must be hungry. Everything sounds good...Drake, you’re lucky I didn’t show up for brisket baked potato night. I don’t think you are too far from us. It was nasty today so it’s chicken noodle soup and home made bread tonight. Found a package of rhubarb in the freezer so I hope to make a crumble with it tomorrow.


----------



## Justaffagirl

My dads cooking deer burgers at the moment smells AWSOME about to go feed the horses and cows other animals etc. he’s cooking the deer burgers with a side of mashed potatoes and corn on the cob the deer he killed has lasted us 3 months that’s the deer he’s using for the burgers his deer burgers always taste the best! But ok I need to go feed all the animals!


----------



## Gayle in KY

67drake said:


> I figured I’d ask here to see if anyone knows,as opposed to starting a thread.
> I’m going to be making a corned beef. It seems like the last few years the spice packets that come with the corned beef don’t have as strong of a flavor as compared to years ago, JMO. I don’t know if they cut back on the quantity or maybe they’re not as fresh?
> Anyway I’m wondering if I soak the beef in a bowl, mix in the spices, and then let it sit for a day in the fridge before I cook it, maybe it will be more flavorful?
> Mine always turn out tender, but I like the strong spice flavor.
> Anybody know if soaking for a day would help?
> I was also thinking in crushing up or pulverizing the spices, maybe might help.


Maybe make your own mix and add it to the corned beef when you cook it. That way you'll know the spices are fresh and you can add as much as you want. 

Corned Beef Spice Packet Recipe | Hilda's Kitchen Blog


----------



## 67drake

snowlady said:


> I must be hungry. Everything sounds good...Drake, you’re lucky I didn’t show up for brisket baked potato night. I don’t think you are too far from us. It was nasty today so it’s chicken noodle soup and home made bread tonight. Found a package of rhubarb in the freezer so I hope to make a crumble with it tomorrow.


I’m in Avoca , about 40 miles north of Platteville, and close to nowhere.
Oh no, corned beef will be Wednesday. 
Now that you mentioned it, I checked the kitchen for potatoes and carrots-none. I’ll have to pick some up on the way home from work tomorrow, to throw in the crock with the corned beef.
I just went with what I posted above. I took the spices and crushed them even more, after adding a little more of my own bay leaves. I threw in a couple cloves too. I then kind of rubbed it into the beef surface, put in a Tupperware bowl, and covered in the fridge. I’ll throw it in the crock tomorrow night so it will be ready Wednesday evening.

When I first got out I my own I tried cooking a corned beef. I followed the instructions to a T. It tasted good, but was tough as heck. I called my mom and asked her how she cooked them when I was a kid. She said she just put them in a crock for 24 hours. OH! That’s the secret! Going by most instructions, it says like 6-8 hours. Nope 24 for me, and they are always fall apart tender.


----------



## 67drake

Gayle in KY said:


> Maybe make your own mix and add it to the corned beef when you cook it. That way you'll know the spices are fresh and you can add as much as you want.
> 
> Corned Beef Spice Packet Recipe | Hilda's Kitchen Blog


Thanks,I read that very write up. I only had the bay leaves on hand,and I could swear my mom added cloves, so I added both those to the provided spices. The rest I guess I’ll have to get ahead of time before I make it the next time.


----------



## Gayle in KY

67drake said:


> I read that very write up. I only had the bay leaves on hand,and I could swear my mom added cloves, so I added both those to the provided spices. The rest I guess I’ll have to get ahead of time before I make it the next time.


Now that you mentioned it, I think my mom added cloves, too.


----------



## newfieannie

dad always made his own salt/corned beef and he used cloves also. not too much though cloves can be overpowering. corned beef bought in the stores don't taste the same anymore. it's sold in tubs and you can't see it and when you get it home it's mostly fat and what bit you do get out of it is tasteless. i use to buy my stuff at the nfld store but it closed. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

Tonight's supper was quick - it was macaroni and cheese and Kogel Vienna's on buns (a type of hot dog in natural casings. I buy them locally at Meijer. Here is a link to the companies website Home - Koegel Meats Inc ). 

Lunch today was one of the "Old Skool Burgers" from Melt Bar and Grilled. It is called the St. Pat's burger. Seasonal Specials | Melt Bar and Grilled 
It is a burger with sauerkraut, swiss cheese, corned beef, and Russian Dressing on Marbled Rye bread (a reuben with a burger added  ). It was very tasty.


----------



## snowlady

Drake, we’re about 3 hours from there. Our son went to Platteville for college then bought a house in Belmont.


----------



## doozie

I soaked some pintos overnight, today I'm trying bean balls as a side dish or maybe lunch.
This recipe makes a very small batch compared to others I found. It seems bland so I'll season two with cumin or ??. 


https://livinghistorylectures.com/gallery/cherokee-bean-balls.pdf


----------



## susieneddy

Two nights ago we had a cheesy chicken cacciatore. For some reason I felt that it needed some mozzarella and parmesan to top it off lol. I served it with low carb konjac pasta. It was really good and filling too.

Last night we finished off the cheesy chicken cacciatore. This time we used low carb konjac rice. It just tasted like pasta cut up into rice.


----------



## 67drake

I plan of throwing some tilapia fillets in the oven, unless the kids talk me into going out, I’m kinda torn myself.
Just dropped the corned beef in the crock after letting it marinade in my “custom” spice mix since last night. I picked up potatoes, carrots, and an onion at the market on the way home today, I’ll throw those in when I get home tomorrow so they don’t turn to mush.
No left overs today, so I just had a banana and black coffee for breakfast, and a PBJ and grapes at work, for lunch.
Of coarse I forgot we’re out of milk AFTER I just got home from the market! I don’t like the milk from the gas station here in town as there isn’t a lot of turn over, so it’s a crap shoot finding a good gallon. Which means I’ll have to run to the next town over to the grocery store to get milk, which means we’ll probably eat out at the bar anyway. Just made up my mind as I typed this.


----------



## doozie

Bean balls were easy to make, almost like a dumpling and very hearty, but even the seasoned few were bland. I can see serving them with a zesty sauce if I made them again. 

Tonight it's pork fried rice for dinner with a lone egg roll found in the freezer. We will arm wrestle to see who gets it,haha.

I have a turkey breast defrosting for a full holiday style no occasion dinner tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Just Little Me

I have two stock pots going with chili both for supper and then to jar up for the shelf.


----------



## newfieannie

i usually go big into st pats day. decorate cookies. set a fine table and whatnot. not this year. i made rice krispie squares and fish cakes for my son to pick up tomorrow on the way home and that was it. i do have the house somewhat decorated . windows anyway and i'm wearing my Leprechaun hat . ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

The chicken buffet last night was pretty good. I took my two sons,and my “adopted” son,and we all left full. Well my 9 year old, not as much. He ordered chicken wings off the menu, then just picked at them. I asked what the problem was. He said he didn’t realize they had bones. I informed his all chickens have bones. . Next time order boneless.
The corned beef turned out great!
I ate some, then cut some up to make a sandwich for lunch tomorrow at work.
I have to kind of throttle myself when it comes to corned beef or roast, they set off gout in my body if I’m not careful. If anyone has had it, they know what I have to deal with. If you haven’t, you don’t want to. First time I had it I thought I broke my foot, but know I hadn’t injured it. I couldn’t even work.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night I knew we were going to have hamburgers for dinner so I decided to make some keto hamburger buns. I tried a new Fathead Keto recipe and the buns turned out great! Sesame seeds on top, great texture and only 4 net carbs per bun! We were like little kids eating our hamburgers last night.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had Johnsonville cheese smoked sausages and a salad. Too hot to do a whole lot of cooking. Boy did someone turn the thermostat up or what? It has been in the 90's here the past few days


----------



## sniper69

Hope everyone had a good St. Patrick's Day. For supper we had Corned beef, potatoes, carrots, and cabbage (vegetables cooked in the liquid the corned beef was cooked in). It turned out well. A bottle of beer I had in the fridge went in the pot with the corned beef. Dessert was cheesecake or ice cream - depending on what each member of the family wanted.

Today, it is still early and I am still undecided as to what to make for supper.


----------



## 67drake

Well, I was planning on making fish tonight, but our neighbor dropped off a 5 lb bag of those fake McRib type patties. My wife threw them in a crock with some BBQ sauce while I was at work. Not too bad for free.
My kids, who are on spring break,on the other hand decided to enjoy the nice 50 degree day building a fire in the back yard. When word got around they were making s’mores, the group multiplied, as usual. So they basically had chocolate for supper. 
I’ll make them something later, after they bounce around outside on their sugar rush.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had the last of the Keto bread and topped it with a fried egg, 2 breakfast sausage links and cheese. It hit the spot.


----------



## doozie

Turkey again tonight. I made a whole pan of stuffing so there was a ton leftover.
I've discovered stuffing balls (dumplings) are a thing, so I will give some a try in a small pot of turkey soup.

Yesterday I picked up flank steaks at a huge discount, 6.00 or so in the bargain bin at the grocery. Appearantly no one else in the town was willing to pay close to twenty dollars for a flank either LOL.
I use them sliced thin for stir fries and I have a recipe for a scored and then rolled stuffed flank in the crockpot that I have not made in years.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday morning, I took left over corned beef, potatoes, and carrots - diced them up and made a homemade hash for breakfast. It was filling enough (or I ate a large enough portion, lol) that I didn't eat lunch. Then last night we had some rain and strong winds, so the power decided to go out in our neighborhood right before I was done working for the day (thankfully, it was only off about 2 1/2 hours and I didn't need to start the generator). So rather than cook, decided to support a locally owned (non-franchise) pizza place that had a Thursday special. So supper last night was pizza and breadsticks.

For today, had a leftover slice of pizza for breakfast (pizza slice with coffee lol ). Am thinking of cooking up some vegetables and Japchae noodles for lunch. Supper is still undecided, but I'm leaning towards tacos or nachos for a festive Friday kind of supper.


----------



## tella

I love to eat and to make eat. It's not easy to keep the line and take into account the desires  you have to marry the two ways .. For dinner: poached cod with citrus Salad (avocado, cucumber, grapefruit with vinaigrette made from olive oil, mustard and vinegar) and tomorrow for lunch: Rosemary pork ribs with scalloped potatoes , French gratin dauphinois👩‍🍳👩‍🍳


----------



## doozie

DH made pepper and egg sandwiches for breakfast.

Soft Tacos tonight. 

Later on a batch of Hummus for dipping pita bread in, I roasted some garlic in oil to use when I make it with plenty left over for something else.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to the Bullpen and sat in the courtyard. We were the only ones out there. We split the large order of chicken wings and each of us had a salad. For some reason it hit the spot last night


----------



## muleskinner2

Today I made four big cat head biscuits in a Dutch oven, and a pot of Chili.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I had some cooked penne noodles I needed to use, so I mixed them with pizza sauce (also leftover). Then I layered the noodles with mozzarella cheese and pepperoni (3 layers of each) and baked it. Voila! Pizzagna!


----------



## 67drake

I went for the usual fish fry last night, but for a change of pace I got clam strips. The wife had the baked fish instead of the usual deep fry. It looked excellent! I’m getting that next time, not to mention it’s healthier. 
I was on my way out the door to drop my son off at the roller rink and the wife asked if I wanted to go out on a date. Sure! The rink is up in the county seat, so many restaurants to choose from. We like a little family run Mexican restaurant there. Saturday night steak fajitas are the special, I got that. Wife got chimichangas.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I brought home fish from the grocery store deli. It was really good. Tonight, I ate some cubed cheese and Cheetos with wine. Hubs had a hot dog. That’s what happens when the weather finally turns great and you work outside all day.


----------



## doozie

A buffet of leftovers throughout the day, I hope to clear the cluttered fridge, and turkey tetrazzini tonight.


----------



## Bogey

I've got the 6-quart slow cooker going with: cabbage, potatoes, carrots, kielbasa, and onions, all added at various times.
I added some beef stock & various herbs & spices, mostly a double dollop of minced garlic & same of minced ginger.

It's been cooking on low for a few hours and starting to smell pretty good.
I just added the chopped onions and I'll let it cook for a couple more hours.
Should tide me over for a few days.

--Ron


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had 3 couples over for lunch. It was one of the ladies 58th birthday. One guy made his Meat Pie along with some spicy pickled beets. There was a broccoli/potato casserole, Keto rolls and a piece of cake. 

Tonight we had Zucchini Lasagna with a salad.


----------



## doozie

Breakfast for dinner, bacon cooked outside if it doesn't rain, sausage inside if it does.

We watch a lot of cooking youtubes and french toast made with flour in the egg batter is new to us so we are going to give it a try. We also saw maple syrup in a batter, we will try a piece that way too. 
Maybe I've just been making it all wrong all these years ??

Fruit smoothies as the beverage.


----------



## 67drake

I love French Toast, I’ll have to try that as an experiment.


----------



## Gayle in KY

If the egg batter is thick enough with the added flour, you could coat it with dry bread crumbs before you cook it. Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside.


----------



## doozie

Gayle in KY said:


> If the egg batter is thick enough with the added flour, you could coat it with dry bread crumbs before you cook it. Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside.


And now we will give that idea a try tonight too!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Tandoori chicken thighs in the air fryer with rice, green beans and naan bread.
Cherry clafouti with vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

WARNING! Some people may find the following picture offensive. 

My wife pulled some Gyro brats out of the freezer today, then threw them in a pan to fry. She got a phone call and forgot about them. My poor brats! Not to mention it’s law here in Wisconsin that they need to be cooked on a charcoal grill. 
I did salvage some of the meat. I cut the burnt half off. The dogs didn’t seem to mind eating them.


----------



## sniper69

wow - those brats were definitely blackened - and not by cajun spices either.  Hopefully the non-burnt parts tasted good.

For supper tonight - we had a "hodge podge" of different items. The air fryer got a workout. In the air fryer, ended up cooking some breaded chicken chunks, as well as some vegetable spring rolls, and Beef mandu. Also steamed some green beans to go on the side. There was no theme followed - just various items that sounded good to the family, lol.


----------



## doozie

The Best French Toast Ever


The best French toast ever is made with fluffy bread like brioche or challah, and swimming in sugar and cinnamon — you’ll want to make this yummy breakfast recipe at least once a week!




thestayathomechef.com





I didn't notice any french toasted difference from the flour, but the brown sugar and vanilla were a welcome change. We skipped the cinnamon.
I didn't get a chance to try the breadcrumbs though, we were stuffed.

I halved the recipe and still had enough left over to make monte cristo sandwiches today, so we are again stuffed until dinner tonight. I'm thinking just burgers on the grill this evening and a side veggie.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we thought we were ordering in but Thai Bistro isn't open tonight! Ha! So I had to come up with a quick dinner. I decided to do a quick fried rice with shrimp and crab meat. Instead of real rice I was using the Konjac rice. For this dish it didn't really work and sort of blended in with the sauce. I should have tasted all of the sauces before mixing together. The delicious hot chili sauce that our neighbor gave us is definitely picante and some of the soy and other sauces are salty. So we had a spicy, salty fried rice that made our noses run!


----------



## doozie

Pizza night, Italian seasoning on ground beef instead of sausage for a change with green onions, red peppers and mushrooms. 
A tiny cheese pizza in a 6 inch skillet for the dogs, I'm tired of sharing my pizza crust with them.

Banana bread if I can find the energy to make it after dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight was the night we ordered from Thai Bistro. 
We had the Crying Tiger Beef 
Marinated 8 oz. grilled Top Sirloin steak served with Asian salad and 
tamarind sauce and sautéed veggies. It was delicious


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch, we had BLT's. Below is the pic of the one I enjoyed. 










Last night for supper we had pizza and cheese bread night at the house. Dessert were some peanut butter cookies that were from my friend's wife's bakery.

Tonight - it is still undecided.


----------



## doozie

DH bought a little cooked and seasoned (smoked?) turkey breast from the deli section. He wants an open faced sandwich with mashers and gravy, I'll probably have mine with the leftover pizza cheese melted on top. The rest we will cut into squares and have on salads, or sliced thin for sandwiches, maybe both within the next few days for lunch. 

Tomorrow's dinner will be chili, topped with fresh diced tomatoes and sour cream. Jiffy cornbread made in the instant pot, it's a steamed bread, and very moist that way.
A wedge of lettuce salad on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had part of a roasted pork leg with lots of garlic, baked in our Ninja Foodi, with rich dark gravy to top it off. We also made air fryer zucchini chunks that were marinated in Italian dressing, drained and cooked until the pieces began to caramelize. I was surprised at how good the zucchini was. A very easy meal to cook on such a hot night


----------



## 67drake

Friday night!
I got the baked fish tonight for a change. My wife got it last week and it looked excellent. It was! I passed on the pie, but my son ordered the “Fried ice cream pie”. 
The soup of the day was-spaghetti? I complained that if I have to eat my soup with a fork, there is an issue with it. I was ignored.


----------



## doozie

Air fryer onion rings, chicken breasts coated in any remaining panko breading and air fried if there is room, pan fried if there isn't. Asparagus spears on the side.
For some weird reason I feel like making strawberry jello with encapsulated banana slices today, this is the extent of my jello creativity.

I've been watching gelatin art videos, so beautiful.








Gelatin Art Cake Tutorials


Gelatin Cakes also known as Jelly Cakes is Jelly in the form of a cake. These Gelatin Art Cake Tutorials are going to make you fall in love with Jelly Art




cakedecoratingtutorials.com


----------



## snowlady

Thursday I made cheese ravs with ham, garlic, green pepper sauce that were pretty good. Leftovers for lunch Friday but it was a little bitter reheated. Friday night supper was PBJ and it hit the spot!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftover pork and zucchini but added cauliflower cooked the same way we did the zucchini. It was delicious.


----------



## sniper69

Thursday evening, ended up being cheeseburgers and onion rings (had to fill a craving, lol).

For Festive Friday - supper was some nachos with meat, cheese, and veg on them.

This morning, my youngest requested pancakes. So whipped up a batch of pancakes and made sure hers had chocolate chips (just as requested  ). Lunch ended up being sloppy joes with vegetables on the side.

For supper tonight, the request has been made for Broccoli cheese soup. It will be made here in a few minutes. 


And Drake - that pie looked delicious (well so did your meal  ). But I'm still trying to figure out spaghetti soup. That is one of those things I'm not sure about.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had beef and cauliflower stir fry tonight. Thirty minutes from start to table and it was low carb!


----------



## Evons hubby

On Friday we had bread and gravy, had leftovers so last night was gravy and bread..... tonight just to change things up we’re having gravy without any bread!


----------



## doozie

Evons hubby said:


> On Friday we had bread and gravy, had leftovers so last night was gravy and bread..... tonight just to change things up we’re having gravy without any bread!


On occasion we've considered gravy soup as a meal LOL.


----------



## doozie

This morning, something very different.
Cornbread French toast, probably never make it again, but it wasn't bad.

Tonight spaghetti with Italian sausage in the sauce, and chicken breasts breaded with Parmesean and mozzarella melted on top. DH wants garlic bread with his plate.
Side salad too.


----------



## VBF

67drake said:


> Friday night!
> I got the baked fish tonight for a change. My wife got it last week and it looked excellent. It was! I passed on the pie, but my son ordered the “Fried ice cream pie”.
> The soup of the day was-spaghetti? I complained that if I have to eat my soup with a fork, there is an issue with it. I was ignored.
> View attachment 94937
> View attachment 94938
> View attachment 94939


What is that delicious looking salad on your plate in the first picture? Is it a lettuce salad and a noodle salad or maybe an all in one layer salad?


----------



## alida

Stir fried beef and green beans with black bean sauce.


----------



## 67drake

VBF said:


> What is that delicious looking salad on your plate in the first picture? Is it a lettuce salad and a noodle salad or maybe an all in one layer salad?


Part of what you saw was a macaroni salad, on the other half of the plate was lettuce, tomato, black olives, onion, with French dressing. 
Running all weekend, so pretty much gas station pizza and breaded chicken patties. 
I am FINALLY going to make Talapia in the oven tonight. I get too busy this time of year to cook as much as I like to. 
Wife said she going to make pork chops and asparagus tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Last of the cornbread in a glass of milk for breakfast.
Turkey and BLT triple decker sandwiches for lunch.
Leftover spaghetti, stir fried asparagus, and salads for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday my youngest wanted to make a soup recipe from her Disney princess Cookbook (she got it as one of her Christmas gifts - The Disney Princess Cookbook: Disney Book Group, Disney Storybook Art Team: 8601400581650: Amazon.com: Books ) for lunch. I helped her with the prep and we made the soup. It tasted quite good (it was a chicken soup that had carrots, celery, and ditalini noodles in it), and didn't take long to make..

Supper last night we had both taco salad, and air fried breaded chicken chunks and fries. A rather interesting combination, but kept everyone happy after a busy day. Dessert was banana cream pie.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftovers of the beef and cauliflower stir fry. Made up a small salad to go along with it.


----------



## alida

tomato curry with eggs and vegetables, hum i finally have a phone with a camera, I just have to figure out how to post them


----------



## alida

Close, it’s sideways but it is there. Curried eggs and vegetables


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> View attachment 95032
> Close, it’s sideways but it is there. Curried eggs and vegetables


Curious here... how can you tell when a round pan is sideways?


----------



## 67drake

Change of plans, kind of. 
Wifey didn’t feel like cooking, so I fired the grill up and grilled the pork chops. I also put the asparagus in tin foil, added butter, garlic, and salt, threw those on too. Pork chops were good. Asparagus outstanding!


----------



## 67drake

Evons hubby said:


> Curious here... how can you tell when a round pan is sideways?


It looks like it’s standing up on its edge to me.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we made and ate broccoli cheese soup and tagliatelle with a tomato based sauce that included some brisket and meatballs. The soup was made from scratch, the pasta was made from a meal kit we bought at Costco and figured we would try (Rana (brand) Beef meatballs and savory brisket in tomato sauce).

Dessert is a pecan pie that has been calling to me all afternoon.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just made a pot of potato soup.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Evons hubby said:


> Curious here... how can you tell when a round pan is sideways?


I'm pretty sure the picture is sideways. The handle is at the bottom of the pic, while the pan is on the left front burner.


----------



## alida

Evons hubby said:


> Curious here... how can you tell when a round pan is sideways?


Hah, you got me there. 😀 the picture is posted sideways, the curry, delicious.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> Hah, you got me there. 😀 the picture is posted sideways, the curry, delicious.


Looks great!


----------



## newfieannie

you guys are making me drool here. i'm living on the edge of poverty these days.







i wanted to make a few cookies but i don't have eggs, milk etc etc. i had plenty cinnamon and i remembered my grandmother who was very poor would use applesauce and i had 2 apples so i made some sauce and added that.

i didn't have much hope but they turned out so good. i had 4 with a tea. one thing i have lots of tea bags i bought at the beginning of the pandemic. i found 2 shriveled potatoes and i have lots of tinned corn beef and tinned mixed veggies so i made a salad and that's what i'll have for supper. maybe coleslaw also because i have half a lettuce. i know coleslaw is made with cabbage but like my dgm use to say "beggars can't be choosers" ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY

And that's how recipes are invented.


----------



## doozie

Not much going on here. Cereal and salads for me, DH is on his own and has a few fridge or freezer choices, plus canned soups to choose from.
We might just do the same tomorrow with any odds and ends we find, or I'll break out the crockpot for Goulash. I'm undecided.
This evening we will have Popcorn popped in a pot for a snack, even the dogs get to enjoy plain popcorn.


----------



## 67drake

Wife asked me to pick up something to grill after work. She doesn’t really like ribeye too much, so figured I’d make bacon burgers. 
One of the mothers of a babysitting kid my wife watches,works at the cheese factory up the road. Free fresh cheese! I dug around the fridge and found a block of cheddar she gave us. I always forget to throw cheese on!


----------



## GTX63

Cooking for different appetites tonight so I have a crockpot of chicken breasts I am turning a portion into chicken rice soup, some of it will be slathered in BBQ sauces for sandwiches and the rest made into chicken salad. Lots of work for dinner but it should last until the weekend.


----------



## snowlady

Taking a roast beef dinner and apple pie to my in-laws tonight. It's their 70th anniversary!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Wife asked me to pick up something to grill after work. She doesn’t really like ribeye too much, so figured I’d make bacon burgers.
> One of the mothers of a babysitting kid my wife watches,works at the cheese factory up the road. Free fresh cheese! I dug around the fridge and found a block of cheddar she gave us. I always forget to throw cheese on!
> 
> View attachment 95093


mmmmmm......baaaccccoooonnn. (in my best Homer Simpson voice). 

Looks delicious. Tonight for supper - it is our pizza night, so we're making pizza. Unfortunately I don't think it will taste as good as the bacon burger.


----------



## doozie

I'm breaking out the electric frypan for Chicken thighs and drumsticks in Chicken Cacciatore tonight over a bit of pasta. 
Then roasting the whole breast tonight or tomorrow for sandwiches or on top of salads.


----------



## VBF

Got a home brined corned beef in the crockpot. First time making my own so I hope it turns out.


----------



## Bogey

Yesterday, I made a loaf of whole wheat bread. As much as I like 100% ww bread, it's just too crumbly unless I add gluten, which I don't stock.

So I added 1 cup bread flour to 2 cups ww flour and it turned out light & fluffy.
I'll make the 100% ww again at times, but often I prefer not to be spreading bread crumbs everywhere.

For lunch today, I'll have one of my obligatory peanut butter & cherry preserves sandwiches made with the new bread.
Yum! For me, it just doesn't get any better. 

--Ron


----------



## susieneddy

last night we had homemade Salisbury steaks in mushroom & onion gravy with steamed, buttered cauliflower. Such comfort food! We had a nice bottle of Montepulciano to accompany our meal. Both of us are full and happy. Heading outside to enjoy another beautiful night!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I've got a giant omelet cooling, bread dough rising, and just finished a batch of sweetened condensed milk (to make a cheesecake tomorrow). The giant omelet will be cut into squares for breakfast sandwiches. That's what the bread dough is for, too. I also need to steam some eggs for devilled eggs on Easter. 

If I eat at all, it will probably be a very simple salad with a little homemade Ranch dressing. I bought a head of iceberg lettuce yesterday. I know it's not as healthy as other salad greens, but I don't really care. I like it and, like I tell my kids, "I do what I want". LOL


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had the Salisbury Steak and Cauliflower leftovers. Enough Salisbury steak for lunch today


----------



## Gayle in KY

This morning I boned a turkey breast and have that cooking in the oven (it's for Easter, along with a ham I bought and had sliced yesterday) 

On the stovetop, I have the bones boiling for broth. After it's strained, chilled, and skimmed, I'll probably just freeze that in 1 cup portions for now. That's probably all the cooking I'll do today, unless I decide to make a cheesecake or potato salad (everything for both is in the fridge) I'd much rather cook than clean, but I really need to tidy up today. _sigh_


----------



## doozie

I'm on an asparagus kick all by myself, my lunch today and yesterday is simply short cut asparagus, a pat of butter and salt all cooked in a small pot until tender. 

Tonight dinner is air fryer cod, i'm not sure if I'll use breadcrumbs, or just a seasoned flour coating.
Chopped Zucchini and onion with melted cheese as a side. DH will have air fried tater tots too.

Tomorrow we are having as small a ham as I could find. Even so, I'm planning on leftovers for a small Chicken cordon bleu casserole, and possibly split pea and ham soup.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I love asparagus! I keep checking to see if mine are up yet. So far, no luck.


----------



## 67drake

Asparagus! I made some earlier this week on the grill. I just put a bunch in tinfoil, then put some butter, salt ,pepper over it, roll the foil up tight,then grill till tender. One of those foods I hated as a kid, but now love.
Todays breakfast, the usual, 2 cups of black coffee, and a banana.
On break I had my usual fruit. I try to eat easy to digest food early in the day, otherwise I feel sluggish at work. So today it was a ziplock filled with grapes and strawberries. 
For lunch my company bought fish tacos from a local bar. They don’t sound appealing, but they are excellent! Most guys wouldn’t touch them, so I took 6 home with me, as there were about 30 left, and they would just get thrown out. I HATE wasting food, even if not on my dime. 
Since I had fish already, and probably will be eating those tacos tomorrow, I suppose I’ll hit my Friday night diner and order breakfast.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I hated asparagus as a kid, too. Mom always served canned asparagus. I still can't stand that. Fresh asparagus is a whole 'nother animal!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had the brisket from a local restaurant . We had a salad to go along with it. The brisket was delicious


----------



## sniper69

Thursday evening for supper we had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, cooked carrots, and some fruit cocktail.

Friday morning, with the kids off from school, a big breakfast was made. We had sausage, scrambled eggs, hash brown potatoes (shredded), and pancakes. For me, lots of coffee too. 

Last night was leftovers night. We had leftovers to get through items in the fridge. 

For today, I'm still undecided for what is going to be made.


----------



## Bogey

This morning, I made some chicken salad with left over rotisserie chicken that I had bought the other day.
I'll make a few cs wraps with some tortillas that need to get gone.

Yesterday & today, for breakfast I made some breakfast burritos with the tortillas.
I had also made a large batch of fried potatoes/onions, yum.

I had bought the "molly-whopper" sized tortillas, which were just too big.
Next time I'll buy the mid-sized tortillas, which should suit me better.

Last night, I made a pan of brownies which are always a nice treat for me.
I also made a batch of fried/stewed apples, I used the rest of the Galas that I had.

I've been grazing on veggie/fruit plate items for a few days, as well as tossed salads topped with some rotisserie chicken.
Also bought a couple nice cantaloupes that were really tasty, so I've been pleasantly sated for the last few days.

--Ron


----------



## sniper69

Last night, my wife and I ended up going on a "date" to a local restaurant (my 21 year old said he would cook something for his brother and sisters, told my wife and I to go enjoy ourselves.  ). We went to Melt Bar and Grilled and split a Fried Green Tomato BLT and fries. My wife also had one of their "side" salads (she was full after the salad and fries - so wanting to save room for dessert, decided to bring her half a sandwich home). The "side" salad was good sized. The sandwich is excellent. (this is a stock photo from melt's website, but the sandwich we got look almost exactly like this)









For dessert we split an electric blueberry lemonade bread pudding. (this is also a stock photo from Melt's website, our's had a little more whipped cream - but oh was it good!!)









I washed my meal down with two glasses of Downeast unfiltered blackberry cider. Very tasty. (full disclosure my wife told me to go ahead that she would drive).

For the Easter meal today, we're having ham, mashed potatoes, a vegetable or two (deciding which vegetable(s) to cook - more than likely a green bean casserole, and then a second vegetable - maybe carrots - still undecided for the second vegetable), gravy, brioche dinner rolls, devilled eggs, apple pie, strawberry rhubarb pie, and pink stuff (made with cottage cheese, cool whip, strawberry jello powder, crushed pineapple). I'm not sure if anything else will be made - depends on if anything else calls to me as a last minute addition to the menu, lol.

I hope everyone has a blessed Easter, and gets to enjoy some delicious food.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I thought about making 'Pink Stuff' today, but didn't want to go to the store, so I didn't. 

We're having ham, turkey breast, BLT layered salad, devilled eggs, crescent rolls (from a can), and cheesecake. I don't know when anyone is coming, so I chose to have a mostly cold dinner. The only thing that will be hot is the rolls.


----------



## doozie

I have plenty of leftover ham, so it's the Chicken Cordon bleu casserole tonight, and I'm going to try and make Spinach souffle in ramekins. I've only made soufflés a handful of times. 








Making a Classic French Spinach Soufflé Is Easier Than You May Think


Classic French spinach soufflé is easier to make than you might think, and can be made as one large dish or four to six individual dishes.




www.thespruceeats.com





That should do it for dinner. No kids visiting this year.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had chicken breasts baked in Buffalo Sauce served with a salad. Just enough left over for lunch. I have NO idea what to fix tonight!


----------



## doozie

Gayle in KY said:


> I thought about making 'Pink Stuff' today, but didn't want to go to the store, so I didn't.
> 
> We're having ham, turkey breast, BLT layered salad, devilled eggs, crescent rolls (from a can), and cheesecake. I don't know when anyone is coming, so I chose to have a mostly cold dinner. The only thing that will be hot is the rolls.


What is pink stuff?? A dessert?


----------



## Bront

Scalloped corn....cream corn..onion..crackers..cheese..eggs...butter...salt and pepper to taste...


----------



## Gayle in KY

doozie said:


> What is pink stuff?? A dessert?


It's an old-timey fruit salad. My mom served it for every holiday

*Pink Stuff*

1 large can of fruit cocktail drained
(or you could use cubed apples, sliced bananas, grapes, whatever)
1 of the _large_ containers of Cool Whip
1 small package strawberry Jell-O
1 or 2 cups of mini marshmallows

Fold Jell-O powder into Cool Whip, then stir in fruit and marshmallows.
Chill and serve! Sometimes I add nuts and coconut too


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> What is pink stuff?? A dessert?


The pink stuff I make is something my late mother-in-law would make to go with just about every holiday meal. She always used the same 4 ingredients, but would sometimes change up the amount of cottage cheese and cool whip - then ask me to taste test it, lol. My wife and kids request it for holiday meals as a way to enjoy fond memories of mom/grandma. Below are the amounts I use for consistent results. 

1 20 oz can crushed pineapple drained (normal sized can). (I drink the juice after the pineapple is drained)
1 large box strawberry Jell-O
1 24 oz container small curd cottage cheese
12 oz. cool whip.

Mix it all together, let chill for at least an hour, enjoy.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers all day and again tonight with homemade soup. 
Tomorrow night Italian beef sandwiches with green peppers and a veggie bake, I just don't know what all I'll use yet.


----------



## 67drake

My wife picked up some sirloin steaks, so I have them marinating to throw on the grill later. I cooked up a pot of brown rice last night, so it will be steaks and rice for supper tonight.


----------



## alida

I’m making a Vietnamese stir fry with beef and broccoli and having it over rice noodles


----------



## sniper69

Today for lunch - cooked up some beer brats and served them with sauteed onions and bell peppers.

Tonight's supper is leftovers. Which works good with a busy evening. I'll probably end up using some ham and some smoked gouda on dinner rolls to make some small sandwiches, and then some mashed potatoes and gravy on the side. My wife and kids might want to eat leftovers differently (they've laid claim to some of the leftovers already, lol). Helps to make it easy.


----------



## snowlady

Today is left overs for lunch and supper. The long days have started for hubby so even if I know what is for supper, I won't know when to make it.


----------



## 67drake

Well, my rice and steak turned into a grill party. Kids didn’t want steak, so my wife had some ground beef thawed from the side of beef we bought. She also bought tons of asparagus yesterday. So I’m addition to the steak we had the burgers and asparagus on the grill.
I tried a new chipotle/pomegranate marinate. Taste was OK, but it carmelized on the steaks, bad. So they had like a char on the surface. The burgers cooking right next to them were fine, so I know it wasn’t too hot.
Oh well, just an experiment.
I think I overate, asparagus is addicting.


----------



## newfieannie

i stopped long enough from working in the garden to cook up a chicken leg and a sweet potato. (gardening sure makes ya hungry. i was at it since 7am) made a few lemon cup cakes also with butter rum frosting. ~Georgia


----------



## Justaffagirl

It was a free for all tonight with the family so I cooked myself some eggs from one of our hens


----------



## 67drake

Leftovers here. Hamburgers, steak, asparagus.


----------



## Justaffagirl

67drake said:


> Leftovers here. Hamburgers, steak, asparagus.


Sounds delicious


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had salmon fillets that we bought from a local company that were absolutely delicious. We served the salmon with zucchini marinated in Italian dressing and cooked in the Foodi air fryer until they were nice and caramelized. A glass of Sauvignon Blanc to accompany it. Very satisfying meal!


----------



## 67drake

newfieannie said:


> i stopped long enough from working in the garden to cook up a chicken leg and a sweet potato. (gardening sure makes ya hungry. i was at it since 7am) made a few lemon cup cakes also with butter rum frosting. ~Georgia
> View attachment 95271





newfieannie said:


> i stopped long enough from working in the garden to cook up a chicken leg and a sweet potato. (gardening sure makes ya hungry. i was at it since 7am) made a few lemon cup cakes also with butter rum frosting. ~Georgia
> View attachment 95271


The food you cook, and the photos you take of them look like they’re from a magazine!
That’s a compliment BTW. . They always look so carefully made!
I just throw meat on a plate and snap a picture.


----------



## 67drake

Justaffagirl said:


> Sounds delicious


 It was. 
I will admit the asparagus is better hot off the grill though.


----------



## Justaffagirl

67drake said:


> It was.
> I will admit the asparagus is better hot off the grill though.


Yeah that’s true!


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday morning for breakfast, had some of the leftover ham cut up and added to some eggs to make an omelet. Inside the omelet there was gouda and American cheese.

For lunch, had some more leftovers. (I'm sensing I cooked to much for Easter, lol).

Last night was scout meeting night - so for supper we ended up cooking some pizzas in the oven.


----------



## doozie

Pepper and egg breakfast sandwich with cubes of ham mixed in too.
Salmon patties for dinner with...asparagus.
Both the ham and asparagus will be all gone here.


----------



## alida

I'm having a late breakfast today and after reading what doozie and sniper69 described for their breakfast...it's toasted western for me - use up leftover ham and diced peppers and onion. 

Dinner to be determined, probably fish and some roasted vegetables.


----------



## doozie

Beef on the grill, I have some Brazilian Steakhouse seasoning I need to use up.
Broccoli crowns, and mashed potatoes on the side.

Tomorrow air fryer fish with a panko and potato chip breading, DH wants to try salt and vinegar chips in his coating. Maybe a homemade shrimp chowder too. I've never made one before.


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops with rosemary pan sauce, masher potatoes and roasted carrots and onions. Tonight is Italian beef.


----------



## susieneddy

So last night we had sirloin cheese burgers on keto fat head buns. Nothing like a good, juicy burger!


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast-2 cups of black coffee and a banana. 
Lunch- Grapes,an orange, and some chicken Alfredo. 
Busy day for me, so my wife said she’ll make sloppy joes for supper. Easy, fast, and I love them!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had the leftover burgers with some zucchini tossed in Good Seasoning Italian dressing and baked in the Foodi


----------



## Gayle in KY

All I made today was some mayonnaise and Big Mac sauce.


----------



## snowlady

Cheese, crackers and a Chardonnay. I hate everyone today.


----------



## doozie

Shaved steak sandwiches smothered in caramelized onions for dinner tonight.

My Shrinp chowder never happened, so I'll use the shrimp in Jambalaya tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we shared a huge T-bone steak that we cooked with a reverse seat. Loved it! We also had a couple of petite boiled potatoes...the first potatoes in ages! We also had jalapeno poppers and a very nice Temperanillo! It was all so good! And now sitting outside, enjoying the lovely breeze and listening to our neighbor's music!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Chicken Wings cooked in the Foodi. They came out like they had been deep fried. Susie coated them in Franks Buffalo sauce. We had a salad to go along with it. BTW we got the wings from Carn Company.


----------



## alida

I made stock from beef bones and then soup with the stock. I added some hamburger plus the bit of diced roast.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we got to go orders from La Terracita. We got an order of Pescado Frito and an order of Poc Chuc. It was delicious as usual.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> I made stock from beef bones and then soup with the stock. I added some hamburger plus the bit of diced roast.
> View attachment 95492


Looks yummy!


----------



## doozie

For lunch we grilled pre made burgers from Walmart. Beef bacon ranch flavor. I normally wouldn't buy them because we make our own and we aren't crazy about anything ranch flavor, but they were on clearance due to last sale date was today.
I decided to take a chance, and what a pleasant surprise, I could taste the bacon, and the ranch added a flavor burst.

Tonight is open faced turkey and gravy sandwiches, mashed potatoes and green beans.

Time to make more burger buns too.

We recently tried a pistachio muffin from our gas station "bakery". Looked terrible to me, it was a sickly green color, but tasted like a pistachio angel food cake. I might try to make something similar tonight for a dessert.


----------



## sniper69

On Sunday, for breakfast there were scrambled eggs, shredded hashbrown potatoes, and pancakes made. My youngest wanted to make a "bunny pancake", I admire her creativity (She told me the size of the pancakes she wanted cooked - and decorated it herself).









For supper on Sunday, I decided to cook in the rain. The grill was started and some ribeyes and flanken style beef ribs were cooked. They were served with steamed green beans, potato salad, and some collards (with pieces of smoked pork added).

One of the ribeyes.










My plate. 











For today, there was French toast made for breakfast that was topped with maple syrup, some whipped cream, and blueberries.

Lunch was some delicious leftovers from yesterday. For supper tonight I'll be making some nachos, taco salad, and tacos.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69 I love the bunny pancakes! Very creative!


----------



## 67drake

I was driving back from a run for lumber. My wife had just picked my son up at football practice and called to see if I wanted to meet at the bar to eat. Sure! I hadn’t planned anything as I was running since I got off work. 
I had the 1lb bacon cheeseburger, with a side of pogos. Great as usual.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake -that burger looks delicious.


----------



## Gayle in KY

How do you bite it? Dislocate your jaw?


----------



## doozie

Just leftovers and steamed veggies, maybe potato pancakes with the leftover mashers.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> How do you bite it? Dislocate your jaw?


I'm not 67Drake but have ate burgers that size before (last largish burger I had was last week and was almost that big, but only about 3/4 lb.in size). It is always fun figuring how to press everything down, while keeping it in the bun, and being able to stretch ones mouth for a bite. For me, big burger eating is an art form, and people are always amazed how a large burger can be eaten without making a mess or deconstructing it (I know some that would eat a burger that size in layers, lol).

I think the bigger question is, did you want to take a nap after eating it?  If I get a burger over 3/4 lb, I usually only want to eat just the burger sandwich and save any sides for later. Then relax as everything digests, lol.

Edit to add:

Here is a picture from January of a 3/4 lb burger my 21 year old enjoyed (and no I don't know how he stays so skinny eating like that, lol). He squished everything together and was able to eat it without having it come apart.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had baked pork chops that had been breaded with crushed pork rinds, parmesan cheese and garlic. Very tasty. We had a salad to go with the chops!


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67Drake -that burger looks delicious.


It was! No take home box for me!
I cheated though. I took it apart to eat in layers. I should ask for an extra bun next time.


----------



## 67drake

Gayle in KY said:


> How do you bite it? Dislocate your jaw?


Lol


----------



## newfieannie

i'm glad you said that Gayle. i was only thinking it. what are pogos.? some good looking food here! i was thinking of a story dad told us one time. it was true. anyway it ends with "how well we lives since poor pa died" 

i just took bread from the oven and put some lemon cup cakes in. i was able to get out yesterday and stock up. i hate depending on other people. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

Best way to describe pogos is bite size hash browns.


----------



## doozie

I ended up making a pistachio cake today.
A cheater recipe with a boxed mix, egg whites, and pistachio pudding mix.









Grandma Overgaard's Pistachio Cake


I remember the first time my Grandma made this cake. My grandparents stayed with my brother and I when my parents went to Hawaii for vacation in 1972. So I was about 10-11 yr



www.justapinch.com





It is soooooo ugly, but tastes pretty good. I didn't frost or glaze it, that might have helped its appearance.


----------



## Evons hubby

newfieannie said:


> i'm glad you said that Gayle. i was only thinking it. what are pogos.? some good looking food here! i was thinking of a story dad told us one time. it was true. anyway it ends with "how well we lives since poor pa died"
> 
> i just took bread from the oven and put some lemon cup cakes in. i was able to get out yesterday and stock up. i hate depending on other people. ~Georgia


I can smell them cupcakes from here!


----------



## 67drake

I love the pistachio muffins they sell at a local convenience store. Pricey, but good. 
Not as impressive as my 2’ cheeseburger yesterday, but snipers breakfast post yesterday got me thinking about one of my simple favorites-French toast! I cooked up about 12. 
I usually add a little cinnamon and vanilla extract to the egg, but we’re out of vanilla, so I used almond. Not as good as vanilla, but not too bad.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - Yesterday I saw the picture you posted of your plate of French toast and it made me think about French toast for another breakfast this week.

There were some bananas that were quite ripe, so yesterday morning I baked a loaf of banana bread. I had to sample some for my "late" breakfast as soon as it was cool enough to eat. 

There were some leftovers from previous meals in the fridge that were used for lunch, and with it being a very busy evening - we had pizza for supper.

This morning, while looking at the banana bread, I thought to myself - "self, banana bread French toast sounds good for breakfast today". So quickly scrambled together some egg, milk, and vanilla to dredge some slices of banana bread in, heated up the pan and melted some butter, and proceeded to get the banana bread French toast cooked. Before flipping the bread for the other side to finish cooking, some Saigon cinnamon was sprinkled on. It was served with maple syrup and some blueberries and strawberries on the side.

I'm not sure what Lunch will be today.

In the fridge is a London Broil marinating that will be cooked for supper. Maybe some potatoes and a vegetable will be served on the side, or maybe a nice salad (still undecided about what sides to have).


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67Drake - Yesterday I saw the picture you posted of your plate of French toast and it made me think about French toast for another breakfast this week.
> 
> There were some bananas that were quite ripe, so yesterday morning I baked a loaf of banana bread. I had to sample some for my "late" breakfast as soon as it was cool enough to eat.
> 
> There were some leftovers from previous meals in the fridge that were used for lunch, and with it being a very busy evening - we had pizza for supper.
> 
> This morning, while looking at the banana bread, I thought to myself - "self, banana bread French toast sounds good for breakfast today". So quickly scrambled together some egg, milk, and vanilla to dredge some slices of banana bread in, heated up the pan and melted some butter, and proceeded to get the banana bread French toast cooked. Before flipping the bread for the other side to finish cooking, some Saigon cinnamon was sprinkled on. It was served with maple syrup and some blueberries and strawberries on the side.
> 
> I'm not sure what Lunch will be today.
> 
> In the fridge is a London Broil marinating that will be cooked for supper. Maybe some potatoes and a vegetable will be served on the side, or maybe a nice salad (still undecided about what sides to have).


How’d the banana bread toast turn out? I never would have thought of that.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> How’d the banana bread toast turn out? I never would have thought of that.


It turned out great. This is the second time I've made it. The first time was a few months ago, and it was made with banana bread that had pecans (picture of that French toast is at (the link is to the specific post in this thread - What's Cooking at Your House Part 2 )). This time the banana bread didn't have any nuts added, and I did the French toast recipe a touch different than previously - but it still turned out great!.

Usually I'll use Texas Toast style bread or a brioche when making French toast, but the banana bread gives a good flavor.

As a side note, bananas don't usually last long enough in the house to be able to have some to make banana bread.


----------



## doozie

Burgers for lunch.

A meatloaf for future sandwiches.

Italian sausage stuffed long red peppers simmered in red sauce,cheese tortellini, and a veggie for dinner.

Duroc pork chops tomorrow, it's supposed to be a more tender pork, or so the google said, I've never seen this at my store before so we'll see.


----------



## 67drake

Mmm...Italians and peppers! Thanks ‘ Now I’ve got something to make that I haven’t had for a long time!
It’s getting harder to cook because I’m so busy right now, lots of pizza and restaurant/ bar food. Expensive and not as healthy though.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had deconstructed tacos, which is basically taco meat with chips, salsa, tomatoes, lettuce. We used to cauliflower chips to keep it low carb. Pretty good!


----------



## sniper69

Italian sausage and peppers does sound tasty. Maybe some onions with them too?  Then put on a nice brat bun with some provolone cheese on top. Now I'm drooling, and just finished supper, lol.

The London Broil turned out well, and had a good flavor. It isn't a cut of meat I usually buy to cook. I usually use London Broil to make jerky.  Ended up serving the beef with some oven baked potato wedges (recipe at Oven Fresh Seasoned Potato Wedges ) and some buttered corn.

susieneddy- tacos sound good. I've never had cauliflower chips. Do they taste like regular tortilla chips?


Doozie - I'm interested in your thoughts on the Duroc pork. I haven't seen it sold around here, but you have me curious.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Italian sausage and peppers does sound tasty. Maybe some onions with them too? Then put on a nice brat bun with some provolone cheese on top. Now I'm drooling, and just finished supper, lol.
> 
> The London Broil turned out well, and had a good flavor. It isn't a cut of meat I usually buy to cook. I usually use London Broil to make jerky.  Ended up serving the beef with some oven baked potato wedges (recipe at Oven Fresh Seasoned Potato Wedges ) and some buttered corn.
> 
> susieneddy- tacos sound good. I've never had cauliflower chips. Do they taste like regular tortilla chips?
> 
> 
> Doozie - I'm interested in your thoughts on the Duroc pork. I haven't seen it sold around here, but you have me curious.


Did you say onions? 
Idea to table in an hour! I was sitting there waiting for my sons practice to be over, figured I’d run to the store. Green peppers were outrageously expensive, so I just bought a red. Had onions on hand. I browned the sausages, then threw in the peppers/ onions and butter, then turned the heat down. No time to grill today, so just made them in a pan.


----------



## doozie

Hmmmm, the peppers are stuffed with a string cheese stick and sausage then surrounds the cheese, I suppose it would be really good on an Italian or french roll. Might just try that with the leftovers.
Here is where I got the recipe from. I've Learned alot more from these people too


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Did you say onions?
> Idea to table in an hour! I was sitting there waiting for my sons practice to be over, figured I’d run to the store. Green peppers were outrageously expensive, so I just bought a red. Had onions on hand. I browned the sausages, then threw in the peppers/ onions and butter, then turned the heat down. No time to grill today, so just made them in a pan.
> View attachment 95619


Oh yeah! Looks delicious.  Have you tried them that way with some provolone on top? Or even some Gouda would be tasty.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Hmmmm, the peppers are stuffed with a string cheese stick and sausage then surrounds the cheese, I suppose it would be really good on an Italian or french roll. Might just try that with the leftovers.
> Here is where I got the recipe from. I've Learned alot more from these people too


Those sound and look good. A different twist on stuffed peppers. Those look like they would be good on a roll or sub bun.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we are having the leftover tacos but we adding some black refried beans to go along with it.


----------



## doozie

I made the Duroc pork chops. I could see a bit more marbling in the loin chops. They were juicy, and a bit more tender, but they were also at least 1 inch thick. 

My usual pork chop offerings are not always known for any of those things, sad to say, LOL
I would get them again.

We were going to grill them, but decided on this method. No marinade or sauce, just salt and pepper.








Make Perfect Juicy Pork Chops With This Easy Recipe


For perfect pork chops, sear them in a very hot pan and then finish cooking them in the oven. This recipe will give you juicy and tender pork chops.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## 67drake

2 cups of coffee and my usual banana for breakfast. 
Crazy busy, so I just ran for 8 hours without a break. I had taken the leftover Italian sausages to work, so I just sat down to eat them when I got home. 
So I’ll have a late dinner. Probably finish off that French toast from Tuesday.


----------



## sniper69

Today for lunch I had some leftover pizza. It was quick and easy to grab and eat between all of the work meetings today.

Tonight's supper was sloppy joes and cole slaw. I'm plenty full, but if I feel the need for dessert, there is some frozen yogurt in the freezer.


----------



## doozie

A long time ago I bought Matzoh Meal intending to make Matzoh ball soup. I guess today is the day. Never made it, never had it, want to try it. Just another big dumpling to try in chicken soup. 

I made hummus with canned garbanzos today too. 

Boxed Mac and cheese to go with meatloaf sandwiches for lunch, I just like it, and the dogs like it too, it's too much for two, and doesn't reheat well. 

I'm trying to clear the pantry cabinet of odds and ends.


----------



## 67drake

The usual. Friday night fish fry. 
Started with a salad, and a touch of the imitation crab salad, broccoli and cheese soup. Round two, another bowl of soup,some tapioca pudding, coleslaw and cottage cheese. Then the Walleye came with crispy hash browns with cheese. I just got the one piece as I load up on salad anyway.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had shrimp cocktail and salad. Nice and cool and refreshing for these hot days


----------



## doozie

We are still working on finishing the Meatloaf, it was very welcome tonight.

I had nothing thawed or planned, and we did yard work all day so I had no interest in cooking today.

Chicken Marsala tomorrow, I'm not sure what the sides willing be yet.


----------



## alida

I tried making sushi rolls tonight.







the cup in the middle is soy sauce, the other cup has hoisin sauce for the shrimp roll.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@alida looks like you did a good job! Very pretty! How was it?


----------



## alida

Gayle in KY said:


> @alida looks like you did a good job! Very pretty! How was it?


Thank you Gayle. It was very good - one secret I read was to season the sticky rice with a little rice wine vinegar while it cooled down prior to rolling. I tried some with and some without, and the vinegar definitely made a difference. The shrimp roll was trickier to shape. The bamboo mat my plate is on is the rolling mat for the crab/cucumber/avocado roll.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had poblano peppers stuffed with crab, shrimp and Mexican blend cheese. They were so good! Leftovers for lunch!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftovers of the poblano peppers with crab and shrimp.

Tonight we had smoked pork hocks, smoked marrow bone and fried cabbage. The marrow bone was so rich!


----------



## 67drake

Never tried marrow. I don’t think I’ll be making that, but I’m curious about the taste anyway.


----------



## Justaffagirl

We will be eating these two feeder heifers one will be in the freezer and the other smaller one will be in our street tacos we’re gonna eat tonight I’ll take a photo of them when my dad comes home to cook them these are the feeder heifers we slaughtered ourselves by shooting we shot them when no other cows were near and they dropped immediately they will be great to eat the brown one you can’t see the best


----------



## alida

Lamb stew over mashed potato and green peas with mint sauce.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was chicken breast and some "faketatoes" (cauliflower mashed with some heavy cream, butter, and cream cheese, with some salt and pepper). 

Lunch was a nice salad.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had lentil soup made with our smoked pork hocks. It was more carbs than our usual meals but lots of fiber to offset that! It really was good and filling and there are several containers for the freezer!


----------



## Evons hubby

I went all out and splurged tonite... ramen noodles!


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch I enjoyed some Collard greens that had some smoked meat added, and some bacon on the side.

Last nights supper was some Italian seasoned chicken breasts, and twice baked cauliflower casserole.

This morning, I tried some "keto friendly" pancake mix, and had a couple of pancakes. Taste was decent enough. Lunch is still undecided at this point, and I'm still thinking about what to make for supper as well. Either way, I joked with my wife that we need to make something with beef for supper.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today ended up being a couple of hard (more like medium) boiled eggs. They went down quick and allowed me to keep working.

Supper ended up being beef tenderloin, steamed asparagus with butter, salt and pepper, steamed green beans, and chunks of applewood smoked Gruyere cheese.

(the sunlight coming through the window seemed to lighten up the picture quite a bit)


----------



## susieneddy

Evons hubby said:


> I went all out and splurged tonite... ramen noodles!


I like Ramon Noodles with lots of hot sauce


----------



## susieneddy

We had Double Cheeseburger with American and Harvarti cheese with no bun and some leftover fried cabbage with bacon for dinner tonight.


----------



## Evons hubby

susieneddy said:


> I like Ramon Noodles with lots of hot sauce


I like them too. No hot sauce for me though, a bit of soy sauce sometimes.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I must be the only person on this planet who has never had Ramen noodles.


----------



## 67drake

Today’s post is titled “Hotdogs by default “
I make my lunch for work the night before, so that I can drink coffee and take my time in the morning. My wife made sloppy joes last night. I put some in a container and placed in the fridge. What I didn’t realize is that she had put some leftover hotdogs from her babysitting kids in a similar container.
I was looking forward to a good sandwich while on break here at work, now my stomach is disappointed. Don’t those look tasty! The grayish hue is deceiving They taste worse than they look.


----------



## alida

now that picture is a flashback to when I was a young girl and hot dogs, fried, were a real treat in our house.

Lunch today are some homemade sushi rolls, dinner is leftover lamb stew, I think. Actually after reading about Ramen Noodles in three posts further up what I really want is...ramen noodles, doctored up with pork broth (which I don't have), a egg and sliced mushrooms. Yes, it'll be the last of the lamb stew..


----------



## Evons hubby

Gayle in KY said:


> I must be the only person on this planet who has never had Ramen noodles.


Oh my! If you save a penny a day for 25 days you too can dine like royalty!


----------



## doozie

No appetite the last few days, Cream of wheat was all I could handle yesterday, DH enjoying grilled burgers. He could live off burgers for days and days quite happily.

Tonight I'm making steak tacos and roasted parmesean potatoes.


----------



## newfieannie

no you're not the only person Gayle. i've never had them either . i heard about them on here years ago. bought a bag one time and when i got home it looked like everything was all crumbs inside so i threw it out. i presume that's the way they are. never bought another.

my son took me out today so i could stock up again( looks like i'll never drive again. what with it taking a year or more to get an appointment) i'm going to hire someone from kijiji later so i can go at fairly short notice) 

anyway my son told me the count is gone way up and i should get quite a bit case i didn't want to go out for awhile i spent 300 at wm and 400 at my regular store. i still had quite a bit in my stores. we are waiting for a report now. most likely we will be shut down tighter than a drum for awhile. i'm making baked beans. i had them on soaking while i was gone. still have 50 lbs or so in my preps. think i'll make a blueberry cheescake in a bit and likely some cheese scones. blueberries were on sale today. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

I never use the flavor packet from ramen noodles, too salty for me.
I usually just cook them in plain water and then fry them with a splash of low salt soy sauce. Fast and easy.
There are ramen hacks online, one I have yet to try is chicken alfredo








Ramen Alfredo Noodles


LIGHTENED VERSION of Fettuccini Alfredo. This Ramen Alfredo Noodles Recipe is made with only 5 INGREDIENTS and ready in under 10 minutes.




www.kitchenathoskins.com


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have a case of ramen in storage, because they're quick to cook, but never tried them. Even if I don't like them, if I'm hungry, I'm sure I'll eat them.

My son brought me a 10 lb pork roast yesterday for me to cook for him. It had been on for about 4 hours when he stopped by. I told him his roast would be done in a couple of hours. He said, "I bought that for you"! He eats here quite a bit and got it for me to 'pay' for the food he eats. He really doesn't have to. I raised a good man.

The roast is done now. Once it cools, I will shred it and freeze most of it. The rest will go in the fridge. A lot of people stop by just to eat. I always keep a variety of foods for them to choose from (or mix together. Whatever they want)

Someone gave my daughter a big box of potatoes. She gave them to me. Some of them were bad and some were questionable. I took all of those, peeled them, and cut off anything that wasn't edible. Then I shredded the good parts, along with 3 onions, mixed the whole mess with olive oil, salt, and pepper, and baked it on a cookie sheet until everything was nicely browned. Now I have a huge pile of hash browns. I plan on freezing some. The rest will go in the fridge.

I put the good potatoes in a peck basket. Not sure where to put them now, so I left them on the table until I decide. Knowing me, they'll still be on the table next week.

Edited to add: Sorry, I didn't mean to write a book.


----------



## newfieannie

i don't know about anyone else but i find all that extra stuff about peoples lives. family etc. makes threads more interesting. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

A church in town has a pastie sale every few months. We ordered 6 this time around, and they got dropped off today. They kind of tone them down for the masses, so they are pretty good, but bland. I crushed a little salt and pepper over mine, and it was much better than last time!
When I used to downhill ski in da UP, it seemed like every roadside diner sold these. The first time I’ve seen these since was when I moved to this small town.
Any ideas what would go good with these to spice them up a little? I was thinking maybe brown gravy over the top, kind of like a pot pie?


----------



## doozie

67drake said:


> A church in town has a pastie sale every few months. We ordered 6 this time around, and they got dropped off today. They kind of tone them down for the masses, so they are pretty good, but bland. I crushed a little salt and pepper over mine, and it was much better than last time!
> When I used to downhill ski in da UP, it seemed like every roadside diner sold these. The first time I’ve seen these since was when I moved to this small town.
> Any ideas what would go good with these to spice them up a little? I was thinking maybe brown gravy over the top, kind of like a pot pie?
> View attachment 95871
> View attachment 95872


Looks so good!
We would be dipping ours in Heinz 57 steak sauce, a little zip in each bite.
I need to see if our grocery still sells frozen Pasties now.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I used to get them a lot when I lived in Michigan. I dip them in sour cream.


----------



## alida

I have some pasties in the freezer, ready to bake. I usually use a bit of Worcestershire sauce on them.


----------



## 67drake

Actually, I never would have thought of any of these ideas. Thanks!
My wife agrees with me on being bland, but she suggested ketchup. Eh, doesn’t seem quite right. Actually I think the sour cream sounds great, but it’s the only one I don’t have on hand.


----------



## Evons hubby

alida said:


> I have some pasties in the freezer, ready to bake. I usually use a bit of Worcestershire sauce on them.


I bought some pasties for my Yvonne, but she won’t model them!


----------



## newfieannie

i use to make them for Andrew. he was brought up in Lincolnshire and they would have them every day. he liked his with gravy. the rest of the family just ate them from their hand.


----------



## sniper69

Oh gotta love a good pasty. They originated in Cornwall (based on what my wife's family always said. Some of her family had immigrated from Cornwall and settled in the UP of Michigan back in the mining days). I have a couple of pasties in the freezer and when I cook them I usually just pick them up and eat them as is (Have one left with rutabaga in it, and two left without rutabaga). I'm sure if one had gravy already made, that it would be a good topping. I haven't tried sour cream or Worcestershire with pasty's but it does sound good. I have my wife's grandfathers pasty recipe around here somewhere, and remember eating a fair number of pasties over the years in various parts of Michigan. 

Next thing you know @67drake is going to talk about the Kringle style pastries, and then I'm going to get really hungry and thinking back to my youth.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday, Breakfast was a couple small, thin slices of a "keto friendly" bread I had baked (had to test out the new recipe lol), with lots of coffee (coffee is my morning standard  ).

Lunch ended up being a burger topped with provolone cheese (no bun), and a nice salad of mixed salad greens, cucumber, cheese, a boiled egg, and some vinegar and oil.

Supper was some experimenting with pizza. We had a cauliflower crust meat topped pizza, an almond flour crust pizza topped with salami and pepperoni (my oldest daughter wanted to try that one), and a regular pizza.

Not sure what today will bring - but I do know I'm enjoying the coffee this morning.


----------



## Evons hubby

We had steak with mashed taters and mushroom gravy and sweet corn last night. Finished off taters gravy and corn for breakfast.


----------



## doozie

I'm making chicken stock/broth and adding some sort of pasta and maybe shredded carrots for myself. 
DH is having Gyros, and more parmesean baked potatoes.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Next thing you know @67drake is going to talk about the Kringle style pastries, and then I'm going to get really hungry and thinking back to my youth.


If you have ever had Racine Kringle, then yes. I lived in Racine county before I moved out to the sticks. You can buy mass produced Kringle in other areas, but they do NOT taste the same as an authentic Racine bakery made one. Kind of like comparing Velveeta to Wisconsin cheese IMO. 
Have you been to Racine Sniper?


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> If you have ever had Racine Kringle, then yes. I lived in Racine county before I moved out to the sticks. You can buy mass produced Kringle in other areas, but they do NOT taste the same as an authentic Racine bakery made one. Kind of like comparing Velveeta to Wisconsin cheese IMO.
> Have you been to Racine Sniper?


I've never been to Racine, but have had Kringle from there (I remember from when I was a youngster family members bringing us some after there trip to Wisconsin). I did have some relatives living in Wisconsin, not sure who from that part of the family still lives there (my grandma's sister lived outside of Milwaukee before she passed away). 

My wife and I have discussed about the possibility of taking a trip towards Wisconsin Dells sometime (maybe either later this year or sometime next year). If so, I'm hoping we can get some good Kringle somewhere along the way. There is a bakery about an hour from here that makes something similar to a Kringle (they seem to know what I mean when I go in an ask for a kringle  ) and that's the closest I can find in OH. I remember there were some shops in the UP that sold Kringle. Ate quite a few of those as well as a youngster. There was one place outside of Lansing MI that was opened in the mid 80's by a couple from the UP and they sold Kringle (not sure if it was made in house or not) - but assume it was. They were a treat we would get on many weekends when I was a teenager. 

Slightly unrelated - but if my family and I decide to take a trip to Wisconsin Dells, I'll have to make sure to plan so we can figure out where Vicky's is located so we can stop along the way for a fish dinner and some great customer service.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we met some friends up at the Bullpen. They had been living over on the Caribbean side of Mexico for the past yr waiting for their house to sell. So it was a hello and a goodbye dinner. Seems we all had the same idea huge salads and red wine.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I've never been to Racine, but have had Kringle from there (I remember from when I was a youngster family members bringing us some after there trip to Wisconsin). I did have some relatives living in Wisconsin, not sure who from that part of the family still lives there (my grandma's sister lived outside of Milwaukee before she passed away).
> 
> My wife and I have discussed about the possibility of taking a trip towards Wisconsin Dells sometime (maybe either later this year or sometime next year). If so, I'm hoping we can get some good Kringle somewhere along the way. There is a bakery about an hour from here that makes something similar to a Kringle (they seem to know what I mean when I go in an ask for a kringle  ) and that's the closest I can find in OH. I remember there were some shops in the UP that sold Kringle. Ate quite a few of those as well as a youngster. There was one place outside of Lansing MI that was opened in the mid 80's by a couple from the UP and they sold Kringle (not sure if it was made in house or not) - but assume it was. They were a treat we would get on many weekends when I was a teenager.
> 
> Slightly unrelated - but if my family and I decide to take a trip to Wisconsin Dells, I'll have to make sure to plan so we can figure out where Vicky's is located so we can stop along the way for a fish dinner and some great customer service.


Let me know if it happens! I’m an hour SW of the Dells.
Matter of fact my wife and I decided to turn a rental property into a guest house that we rent by the weekend, or week, whatever. If you take a side trip to my area I’ll give you the HT special discount. I don’t Facebook, but if you look up Avoca Guest House on Facebook you should be able to find it. It’s in Avoca Wisconsin.
Edit, we also have a campground owned by the village, if you’re going the camping route. Not much going on here, but some beautiful scenery and hills. LOTS of outdoor/nature things to do! I also have a canoe and enough kayaks to float a family. My town is right on the Wisconsin River.


----------



## doozie

I found a recipe for Banana bread waffles, halved it and tried it out last night, I might make a big batch and freeze them soon. Weird batter, had to thin it out a bit until I was happy with the results, dogs didn't mind the rejects. Saved two and popped them in the toaster, we liked the taste even better this morning.



https://www.weightwatchers.com/us/shop/assets-proxy/weight-watchers/raw/upload/v1/prod/en-us-ec/static-asset/Waffle_Iron_Manual.pdf



Bagel dogs for lunch, and Chcken kievs from the freezer for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Let me know if it happens! I’m an hour SW of the Dells.
> Matter of fact my wife and I decided to turn a rental property into a guest house that we rent by the weekend, or week, whatever. If you take a side trip to my area I’ll give you the HT special discount. I don’t Facebook, but if you look up Avoca Guest House on Facebook you should be able to find it. It’s in Avoca Wisconsin.
> Edit, we also have a campground owned by the village, if you’re going the camping route. Not much going on here, but some beautiful scenery and hills. LOTS of outdoor/nature things to do! I also have a canoe and enough kayaks to float a family. My town is right on the Wisconsin River.


67Drake - I'll definitely let you know if I get up that way. It would be great to get to meet you and I keep telling my wife I want to take her to try the fish dinner at Vicky's (I love it when you post pics of the one you get - definitely makes me hungry, lol).


----------



## sniper69

This morning made some of the Birch Bender brand of Keto pancakes. They taste pretty good.

Yesterday I had Italian sausage and a couple of sunny side up eggs for breakfast. I wasn't hungry for lunch. For supper we made cheddar cheese shell tacos. 

Friday made for a mix of a day - a hard boiled egg an bacon for breakfast (with some good coffee to drink). Lunch was Kung Pao chicken (minus the rice) and some egg drop soup from the local Asian restaurant. For supper, made some Italian seasoned chicken breasts, and my wife had bought a "cauli and cheese" dish from the Costco refrigerated section. I ate the chicken and wasn't fond of the cauliflower dish. Later in the evening I ate some celery and guacamole for a snack.

I'm thinking of making some cheesecake fat bombs later. I found a recipe at Keto Cheesecake Fat Bombs that I want to try.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti and meat sauce, garlic bread on the side. Zucchini or a salad too.


----------



## sniper69

Supper tonight is a nice meaty (beef and sausage) bean-less chili to go on some hotdogs with cheese, onions, and jalapeno. The chili can also be eaten on its own for the non chili cheese dog lovers in my family. 

The cheesecake fat bombs are in the fridge - might have to try one after supper for a dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Leftovers here. Tacos,tamales, and some concoction my wife threw together the other day that was pretty good. Kind of along the lines of chicken stir fry, but with noodles. The lady next door came over to help with the leftover clean up. She lives alone, so doesn’t bother cooking much anymore. We’re happy to have her company and would rather see her enjoy it as opposed to throwing food away. 
Tomorrow I still have 2 tamales to bring to work for lunch.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Leftovers here. Tacos,tamales, and some concoction my wife threw together the other day that was pretty good. Kind of along the lines of chicken stir fry, but with noodles. The lady next door came over to help with the leftover clean up. She lives alone, so doesn’t bother cooking much anymore. We’re happy to have her company and would rather see her enjoy it as opposed to throwing food away.
> Tomorrow I still have 2 tamales to bring to work for lunch.


Just don't have the tamales in a similar container as the cut up hot dogs and it will be a tasty lunch. 🤣 🤣

Seriously though what kind of tamales - beef, chicken, or pork (whichever type of meat - I'm sure there good)?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Just don't have the tamales in a similar container as the cut up hot dogs and it will be a tasty lunch. 🤣 🤣
> 
> Seriously though what kind of tamales - beef, chicken, or pork (whichever type of meat - I'm sure there good)?


Chicken! A guy parks his foodtruck in the next town over,randomly, selling Mexican food. It’s pretty good. 
I put the tamales in a ziplock this time, so as not to be in hotdog jail again today.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Campfire potatoes, I'll cook these on the gas grill, then top them with cheese and sour cream.
A rib eye and fresh asparagus 
Leftover potatoes will be paired up with fresh fish fillets from tomorrow's fishing down on the creek, goggleye fillets.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Chicken! A guy parks his foodtruck in the next town over,randomly, selling Mexican food. It’s pretty good.
> I put the tamales in a ziplock this time, so as not to be in hotdog jail again today.



Chicken tamales are good. I like beef tamales too - but my problem is it is hard to stop at one (or two).


----------



## sniper69

Today there was sausage and eggs for breakfast. 

For lunch, I ended up cooking some Italian sausage (brat sized) links with some bell pepper and onion. It was topped with some shredded Swiss and Gruyere cheese. On the side was a simple salad with some vinegar and oil for dressing. 

I had my "dessert" mid-afternoon with one of the keto cheesecake fat bombs.

The grill has been calling to me all day today. So for supper, some steak, burgers, hot dogs, and chicken wings were grilled (the whole family had a choice on what type of meat to have, lol). served with the grilled meat were steamed green beans.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69 grilling a bunch of different meats is a great idea! I think I'm going to do that this summer and freeze them in reasonable-size packages to have during the winter.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69 grilling a bunch of different meats is a great idea! I think I'm going to do that this summer and freeze them in reasonable-size packages to have during the winter.


Gayle - That might make it easier - plus gives some nice meals with the smell of summer.  

For me, I figure if the charcoal is already lit, why waste it? The hotdogs stay off to the side (not over coals) while the steak cooked. Then when that was about done, it was moved to a cool zone and the burgers started (I keep burger patties in freezer and cook from frozen, when I don't have ground beef thawed out). The chicken wings were also frozen - so they were started after the other meat was removed from the grill. I added some more hickory wood for those to get some smoke. Most of the wings will be for snacks the next few days. Even with the other stuff - there isn't much for leftovers. 

I might be one of the oddballs - but I usually try to grill throughout the year. More than once, I've been standing in 6 plus inches of snow and grilling (it does seem to waste more charcoal to cook properly). Usually the only thing I won't do when it is colder is run the smoker. It is to hard to keep the proper temperature maintained for the smoker.


----------



## 67drake

Same here. I regularly have to shovel in front of the grill to get at it. I think on one of my first posts on this thread I had the grill going at -10 or 15 degrees. Brrr.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm too cold-blooded to cook outdoors in the winter and don't have a decent winter coat. I usually don't cook out until it's in the 80s. I had a smoker, but it fell apart. I probably could have fixed it, but I didn't use it enough to bother. I was smoking in the oven, using rice and some other stuff, but I lost the directions and don't remember how


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday I pulled out the smoker to cook dinner on. Because the smoker is only 16" in diameter it was hard to cook both cedar planks on the same grill. I added a bracket on the inside of the smoker so I could use two grills at once. One is about 6" below the top grill. We had two salmon fillets on cedar planks and five marinated chicken breast. When all of that got smoked the smoker still had enough coals so we decided to smoke a pack of nine garlic brats.
So we ended up having salmon and sautéed green beans with some white wine.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Made it easy tonight I just decided to cook eggs from some of the hens these were the eggs that weren’t fertile


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made meatloaf today. She also made up mashed potatoes with the skins, that’s the way I like them. Steamed broccoli on the side. Good day for food!
No pictures,too busy! I ate on the fly as it was warm out today and I had a big to do list after work.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterdays supper was pizza (since my wife and I are following keto, ours had a cauliflower crust, and had sausage and pepperoni. The kids had a normal crust pizza). Lunch was leftover chili. Breakfast was a keto blueberry muffin that was "cooked" in a coffee mug. It turned out quite well and was fast enough to whip together.

Today Bacon is cooking to go with some eggs for breakfast. Lunch is still undecided. I have an Asian inspired meal planned for supper - will post more about it after it is made (whether it turns out as planned etc).

If anyone is curious - keto is working good so far (been doing it since last Monday - so about a week and a half). I lost 8 lbs the first week. I haven't been hungry - so that is a good thing. There are a few adjustments that have been more difficult (like no soda or sweet tea). It will be an interesting journey - but should be worth it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftover salmon and sautéed some more green beans.


----------



## alida

I was at the fish counter of my local store and saw Lake smelts for sale. Growing up we all listened for the first reports that the smelts were running, and when notice came out families, including mine, would be out scooping 'em up. 
Cleaning them wasn't nearly as much fun, however Dad said that if we wanted to eat we had to help clean them too.  Fair enough, we had at least 300 to clean each time.

So I'll dust my already cleaned smelts with a flour and cornstarch mixture and pan fry them for dinner. Tradition in my family dictates the side....buttered brown bread.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I was at the fish counter of my local store and saw Lake smelts for sale. Growing up we all listened for the first reports that the smelts were running, and when notice came out families, including mine, would be out scooping 'em up.
> Cleaning them wasn't nearly as much fun, however Dad said that if we wanted to eat we had to help clean them too.  Fair enough, we had at least 300 to clean each time.
> 
> So I'll dust my already cleaned smelts with a flour and cornstarch mixture and pan fry them for dinner. Tradition in my family dictates the side....buttered brown bread.


My uncles would go "smelt dipping" when i was a kid. Those were some fond memories. I haven't had smelt in about 15 years. I'm salivating thinking about how good a plate of them cooked up would taste right now.


----------



## 67drake

Same here. We used to smelt off of Waukegan Illinois when I was a kid. It was a pretty big tradition on the Great Lakes, almost like opening day of deer season. It was one of the few times I remember my dad being happy. Of coarse alcohol was involved. All I can say is what happens at the lake, stays at the lake. 
I haven’t had smelt in years.


----------



## Gayle in KY

The only time I've ever had smelt was when my neighbors in Michigan went smelt dipping, then invited me over to eat. When I lived in the city, I'd never even heard of them. 

I made a batch of 8 black bean burgers today. I also made some Big Mac sauce to have on them. I guess that's what I'll be eating until sometime next week.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made Szechuan pork and green bean stir fry. Lots of ginger. Outstanding!
Didn’t look appetizing, but it was great.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Pretty boring tonight until mom and dad get home from work I’m just eating this until they come home  surprised I was able to successfully make this haha


----------



## Justaffagirl

Ignore the hoof clippers haha they were photobombing


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> My uncles would go "smelt dipping" when i was a kid. Those were some fond memories. I haven't had smelt in about 15 years. I'm salivating thinking about how good a plate of them cooked up would taste right now.


They were delicious, exactly the way I remembered them, which isn’t always the case. They are definitely better than the smelt from overseas which I was sold once at another store.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight I did a twist on Japchae. This was made with kelp noodles (contrary to my first thoughts they have a neutral taste and take on the taste of what they're cooked with). They took on the color of the soy and broth used in cooking. Japchae is usually made with sweet potato noodles. With strict keto carrots are a no go, but I wanted a couple matchstick sized carrots for color and presentation. Plus my net carbs have been low enough today, that it won't mess anything up by my eating them. The rest of the carrot I fed to my daughters rabbit.

With the noodles is some of the beef (marinated in a sugar free bulgogi marinade), spinach, some egg, a little bell pepper, scallions, and onion. On top is more of the beef, carrots, cucumber, celery, slices of scrambled egg, and some scallion greens in the center. 

When I have leftovers tomorrow for lunch - I might add some kimchi and a squirt or two of gochujang.


----------



## sniper69

Everyone's pictures look good. If I hadn't just finished eating less than an hour ago - I would definitely be hungry. Luckily I'm pleasantly full and not drooling to bad onto my keyboard while looking at the pics of delicious food.


----------



## alida

67drake said:


> Same here. We used to smelt off of Waukegan Illinois when I was a kid. It was a pretty big tradition on the Great Lakes, almost like opening day of deer season. It was one of the few times I remember my dad being happy. Of coarse alcohol was involved. All I can say is what happens at the lake, stays at the lake.
> I haven’t had smelt in years.





sniper69 said:


> Tonight I did a twist on Japchae. This was made with kelp noodles (contrary to my first thoughts they have a neutral taste and take on the taste of what they're cooked with). They took on the color of the soy and broth used in cooking. Japchae is usually made with sweet potato noodles. With strict keto carrots are a no go, but I wanted a couple matchstick sized carrots for color and presentation. Plus my net carbs have been low enough today, that it won't mess anything up by my eating them. The rest of the carrot I fed to my daughters rabbit.
> 
> With the noodles is some of the beef (marinated in a sugar free bulgogi marinade), spinach, some egg, a little bell pepper, scallions, and onion. On top is more of the beef, carrots, cucumber, celery, slices of scrambled egg, and some scallion greens in the center.
> 
> When I have leftovers tomorrow for lunch - I might add some kimchi and a squirt or two of gochujang.


i will watch for kelp noodles and sugar free bulgogi sauce. I love beef marinated in that sauce. Your meal looks delicious


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> i will watch for kelp noodles and sugar free bulgogi sauce. I love beef marinated in that sauce. Your meal looks delicious


alida - -
For the kelp noodles, I used a brand called Sea Tangle - Home - Kelp Noodles is the website for them. They are sold on Amazon, netrition, iherb, Swanson Health, and other places. I didn't want to wait for shipping so bought them locally at Whole Foods store.

One of the local Korean markets had a different kind of noodle (seaweed noodle), I bought a package when I was there to replenish my kimchi stash - the seaweed noodle package is currently in the refrigerator to try in a different dish.

Something I read about and tried tonight is to soak the kelp noodles in hot water, some baking soda, and lemon juice. I followed the directions at this site The Secret to Delicious Kelp Noodles | Tastehaus | Recipe This allows the noodles to soften, as some reviews I read mentioned they could be chewy otherwise.

For the sugar free bulgogi - to me it is tasty - but not quite as tasty as regular bulgogi marinade. I think the recipe needs tweaked some to get it to where I would like it to be (the great thing about cooking, is tweaking recipes, lol). But it didn't taste bad.

Here is the recipe I used for sugar free bulgogi.


1/3 cup soy sauce (tamari can be used if you have it in your pantry)
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon powdered stevia and monk fruit sweetener (I have some in small packets - so what I used)
1 teaspoon garlic powder (next time I will try to have fresh garlic on hand)
1 teaspoon ginger powder (I prefer fresh ginger, but didn't want to buy ginger and have it go to waste if I didn't get it all used up)
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
I used about a pound and a half of sliced beef steak. Let it marinate overnight, and then used 2 tablespoons coconut oil for cooking, and when the meat was done added some toasted sesame seeds.

If one wasn't following keto - a half of a grated pear or grated apple could be added for more flavor (something I do with regular bulgogi marinade).


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - -
> For the kelp noodles, I used a brand called Sea Tangle - Home - Kelp Noodles is the website for them. They are sold on Amazon, netrition, iherb, Swanson Health, and other places. I didn't want to wait for shipping so bought them locally at Whole Foods store.
> 
> One of the local Korean markets had a different kind of noodle (seaweed noodle), I bought a package when I was there to replenish my kimchi stash - the seaweed noodle package is currently in the refrigerator to try in a different dish.
> 
> Something I read about and tried tonight is to soak the kelp noodles in hot water, some baking soda, and lemon juice. I followed the directions at this site The Secret to Delicious Kelp Noodles | Tastehaus | Recipe This allows the noodles to soften, as some reviews I read mentioned they could be chewy otherwise.
> 
> For the sugar free bulgogi - to me it is tasty - but not quite as tasty as regular bulgogi marinade. I think the recipe needs tweaked some to get it to where I would like it to be (the great thing about cooking, is tweaking recipes, lol). But it didn't taste bad.
> 
> Here is the recipe I used for sugar free bulgogi.
> 
> 
> 1/3 cup soy sauce (tamari can be used if you have it in your pantry)
> 2 tablespoons sesame oil
> 1/2 teaspoon powdered stevia and monk fruit sweetener (I have some in small packets - so what I used)
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder (next time I will try to have fresh garlic on hand)
> 1 teaspoon ginger powder (I prefer fresh ginger, but didn't want to buy ginger and have it go to waste if I didn't get it all used up)
> 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
> I used about a pound and a half of sliced beef steak. Let it marinate overnight, and then used 2 tablespoons coconut oil for cooking, and when the meat was done added some toasted sesame seeds.
> 
> If one wasn't following keto - a half of a grated pear or grated apple could be added for more flavor (something I do with regular bulgogi marinade).


Thank you so much for the name brands and recipe. As it happens I have all of the ingredients in the house to make the sauce and the noodle packaging looks familiar. I usually use shiraki (sp) noodles from a store similar to whole foods and I’m sure they’ll stock this type. I’d like to give them a try.

You mentioned fresh ginger. I buy it fresh and keep it in the freezer until I want to use some. it grates beautifully from frozen.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Thank you so much for the name brands and recipe. As it happens I have all of the ingredients in the house to make the sauce and the noodle packaging looks familiar. I usually use shiraki (sp) noodles from a store similar to whole foods and I’m sure they’ll stock this type. I’d like to give them a try.
> 
> You mentioned fresh ginger. I buy it fresh and keep it in the freezer until I want to use some. it grates beautifully from frozen.


Thanks for the suggestion for fresh ginger. I'll have to try that with putting ginger into the freezer. Now to add ginger to my grocery list.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we each got the Southern Meal Deal from Tomatoes Italian Bistro. They do specials like this every now and then. We had a fried chicken breast, cornbread dressing, gravy, a salad and banana pudding. It was delicious


----------



## doozie

Days and Days of burgers with assorted sides. We made a bunch at once.
Tonight is chicken, rice, and some sausage stuffed peppers I had frozen.
Tomorrow sausage and shrimp Jambalaya, or something similar.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight's supper was chicken tenders cooked in coconut oil, and a salad. 

Lunch was leftovers from last nights supper.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Another boring night grabbed some eggs and just made a burrito


----------



## alida

Grilled cheese sandwich, made with swiss and cheddar. So simple, so good.


----------



## 67drake

Similar here. Lunch was the leftover chicken ginger stir fry. Never ate my fruit as I didn’t take my 2nd break, too busy.
Hit the ground running when I got home, so I just had a bowl of cereal, some Raisin Bran.
I just got home and threw a frozen pizza with extra mozzerella in the oven.


----------



## snowlady

We had frozen pizza too. Last night we had burgers with onion jam and oven fries.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Bean burger again.


----------



## Bront

Finally found someone that makes dressing like mom did...Not real fond of cornbread dressing..









However I lurv anything corn and so I ordered this too..From impromptu gourmet.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had smoked chicken breasts and sautéed asparagus. For dessert we had some keto peanut butter and keto dark chocolate ice cream. Oh, was that ever good!


----------



## KileyL

Tonight I am having Steak and beans and salad and garlic bread for dinner.


----------



## 67drake

Oh, a little story to tonight’s fish fry.
One of our neighbors invited us out for fish fry tonight, of coarse we said yes. Problem is that they go to the local bar in our town for their FF. I was torn. The fish and salad bar were great. I also had a cup of soup-Ham and potato.
After dinner I felt horribly guilty, and had a sense of loss. I needed to harass my favorite waitress! The wife and I decided to head to our usual Vickies diner for dessert. 
I got a piece of Lemon Cream cake. My wife got a piece of Carmel coconut pecan to go.
I’m glad I came, as the youngest daughter/waitress had a graduation invitation waiting for me.


----------



## 67drake

Oooops. I forgot pics of my fish fry. Don’t let anyone know I ate there though.


----------



## sniper69

The big question is - what kind of fish?  

And the fish fry, salad, and dessert look great as usual. 


Supper last night was smoked brisket, "faketatoes" (cauliflower mash with other stuff added), and collards with some smoked meat added.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> The big question is - what kind of fish?
> 
> And the fish fry, salad, and dessert look great as usual.
> 
> 
> Supper last night was smoked brisket, "faketatoes" (cauliflower mash with other stuff added), and collards with some smoked meat added.


Oh, it was cod. Taste was good, guilt for cheating on my waitress with another-bad.


----------



## doozie

I'm adding cannellini beans to the leftover Jambalaya to stretch it into another meal for two. I caught DH fishing out most of the sausage last night in what was meant to be lunch today.

Dinner is home made corned beef hash. Toast with jelly and eggs will probably be included.


----------



## 67drake

Mmm. Homemade corned beef hash sounds great.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight - made burgers with gouda and American cheese on top. They were served with Brussel sprouts that were cooked with bacon and butter.


----------



## 67drake

I had to work today, and start 2 hours earlier than normal to boot, so up at 3:30 AM today. No motivation to cook. My wife pan fried some burgers when I got home. She had browned some onions and peppers in the pan with them. She also made up a different sauce to put on them. I think she said mayo, sour cream, and paprika. They were pretty darn good for a frying pan. Then I took a nap. Now wide awake at midnight, go figure. 
Later for dessert I had some ice cream. I tried a new flavor. When I was at the store yesterday I grabbed a gallon of Cherry Cheesecake flavored. It was pretty good too!


----------



## Justaffagirl

so we butchered 2 chickens and we were taking a chicken breast to my grandma !


----------



## Justaffagirl

67drake said:


> I had to work today, and start 2 hours earlier than normal to boot, so up at 3:30 AM today. No motivation to cook. My wife pan fried some burgers when I got home. She had browned some onions and peppers in the pan with them. She also made up a different sauce to put on them. I think she said mayo, sour cream, and paprika. They were pretty darn good for a frying pan. Then I took a nap. Now wide awake at midnight, go figure.
> Later for dessert I had some ice cream. I tried a new flavor. When I was at the store yesterday I grabbed a gallon of Cherry Cheesecake flavored. It was pretty good too!


Sorry you couldn’t cook tonight get some rest and cook a good breakfast tomorrow to start the day! I have a busy day tomorrow I’m trimming up 200+ goats becuase it’s starting to heat up big time out here in Texas so we need to clip the goats then they get fly sprayed to prevent flys and get lice treatment as-well also get yearly vaccinations. So yeah long day tomorrow


----------



## 67drake

Justaffagirl said:


> Sorry you couldn’t cook tonight get some rest and cook a good breakfast tomorrow to start the day! I have a busy day tomorrow I’m trimming up 200+ goats becuase it’s starting to heat up big time out here in Texas so we need to clip the goats then they get fly sprayed to prevent flys and get lice treatment as-well also get yearly vaccinations. So yeah long day tomorrow


Sounds like another busy day for you! I can’t imagine doing 200 or more in a day. The only experience I have doing anything like that is helping a friend do her horses and donkeys hoofs. I couldn’t do 200 a day for sure. 
Speaking of heat, my truck dashboard said 92 degrees on the way home today. If that’s accurate, I’m sure it broke a record for up here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Justaffagirl

67drake said:


> Sounds like another busy day for you! I can’t imagine doing 200 or more in a day. The only experience I have doing anything like that is helping a friend do her horses and donkeys hoofs. I couldn’t do 200 a day for sure.
> Speaking of heat, my truck dashboard said 92 degrees on the way home today. If that’s accurate, I’m sure it broke a record for up here in Wisconsin.


WOW yeah I’ll have 3 people helping us and they all are experienced in shaving goats and have helped us for 4 years in clipping my show goats and clipping the other 200 goats haha


----------



## Justaffagirl

So today’s brunch is pretty boring made me a burrito with some blueberries and sesame seeds with it
We’re getting ready to clip down the animals! My dad said for me to just hang out inside or just come and chill while clipping because I’ve done enough work with the animals so I guess I’m not clipping any animals today.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made a batch of spaghetti sauce. It's in the slow cooker. I already have a ton of spaghetti noodles in the fridge - 1 1/2 lbs.. 

I had some dough in the fridge, so I made a ginormous pizza - a full sheet pan.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Gayle in KY said:


> I made a batch of spaghetti sauce. It's in the slow cooker. I already have a ton of spaghetti noodles in the fridge - 1 1/2 lbs..
> 
> I had some dough in the fridge, so I made a ginormous pizza - a full sheet pan.


Yummmm


----------



## doozie

Tuna noodle casserole with lots of peas and a potato chip crusty topping.


----------



## newfieannie

i've been out in the garden since 9am. didn't even stop for lunch. came in a little while ago. i was so hungry . threw on a haddock fillet and ate it on a bun with a few leftover carrots. it was sure good. 

dont know what's for tomorrow. i'm low on food again and that was my last piece of fish and our cases are climbing so i'll probably have cream of wheat. good thing i like it. still have lots of flour to make home made bread. that spread with butter and molasses or brown sugar. could make a meal for me. canned food is still plentiful. ~Georgia


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops tonight. Georgia, I've been outside several hours, too, so it's cheese and crackers for lunch (at 3 pm). And a Mikes hard lemonade. I hope to finish mulching my flower garden, plant some veggies and buy annuals to fill some pots this week.


----------



## alida

Butter chicken with rice, steamed green beans and diced cucumber in plain yogurt with mint and garlic. The chicken is from a excellent Indian takeout place. I can make it, they make it far better.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Pork roast, veggies, applesauce, biscuits.


----------



## Justaffagirl

All these sound so good tonight we were working with animals and we’re just finishing up it’s 8:19 pm so it’s a survival of the fittest tonight!


----------



## Gayle in KY

Justaffagirl said:


> All these sound so good tonight we were working with animals and we’re just finishing up it’s 8:19 pm so it’s a survival of the fittest tonight!


My kids used to call it 'survival of the fattest'


----------



## sniper69

Tonight's supper is meatloaf, wax beans, and some "faketatoes" that were left over from the other day.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Gayle in KY said:


> My kids used to call it 'survival of the fattest'


OMG I’m gonna start calling that hahahaha that’s AWSOME


----------



## 67drake

Finally a day off of work. I kept busy working on the project house and devoted a little time to my part time job for the village I live in. 
Sooo, I was glad when I got back home about 7PM and my wife had cooked. She made some chicken breast then made a gravy with mushroom and onions added to put over the top. It was great, as usual. 
I put some in a container to take work tomorrow, as well as some strawberries and raspberries. 
Much nicer here today, about 85. Yesterday’s official temp was 91 I heard. A record. Usually about 65 or so here this time of year.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Have a great night everyone I need to hit the lights I got school tomorrow and I got my staar test Tuesday then got another Wednesday! Wish me luck!


----------



## doozie

Not sure,I'm going to the grocery today. 
Maybe a chopped salad with a variety of fresh veggies added in and burgers or brats for dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

Saturday night we went to a friends birthday party feast. Lot of good food to be eaten.

Last night we had roast pork with brown mushroom gravy, sautéed asparagus. three petite potatoes and a salad with some red wine.


----------



## Justaffagirl

Pretty heathy today


----------



## alida

I'm having a omelet for dinner with goat cheese and diced tomatos.


----------



## 67drake

Simple tonight, threw a couple of breaded chicken breasts in the air fryer. Then put some bbq sauce on it. No bun. 
I made some egg salad to eat sandwiches at work tomorrow. Out of grapes and raspberries, so threw a bag of strawberries and an apple in the lunch too.


----------



## doozie

Leftover burgers for lunch and DH is having Chili over tater tots for dinner.
I'll have a grilled Swiss cheese on rye.
I'm thinking of making potato salad today or tomorrow too.
Super fancy sub sandwiches tomorrow need a filling side to go with.


----------



## 67drake

Chili over tater tots sounds great right now. Another reason I love this thread,so many simple ideas I never would have thought of. 
I think my wife has a batch of frozen chili, and I know I saw tots in the freezer last night. 
If not a should have a can of “no bean” chili hanging around the pantry.


----------



## alida

agree with the great ideas.^^ I saw your comment about egg salad sandwiches for lunch and now I'm eating mine, with a watermelon rind pickle, or three. 
I impulse bought a couple big artichokes a couple days ago and they are going to feature in dinner tonight,how exactly is still to be determined. Side to be determined too but it'll be a simple one. Artichokes are a bit time consuming to get ready for cooking.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made another batch of no-rise yeast dough yesterday. I'm going to use part of it to make a sort of pizza rolls (like cinnamon rolls, but with pizza stuff instead of butter and cinnamon sugar) I ground some pepperoni to use instead of slices because they distribute more evenly and won't slide out when you take a bite and burn you. Plus you get some in every bite.


----------



## 67drake

Well, the wife ate the chili we had in the freezer. So I dumped about 1/2 a can over tots I browned in the air fryer. I then put some reaper sauce over the top (canned chili is never spicy enough for me),and melted some cheddar jack over top. Pretty good! Thanks for the idea. Took less than 10 minutes to make.


----------



## sniper69

Last night I made another batch of meaty chili, cooked some Italian sausages, and also cooked some chicken tenders. What wasn't eaten was put in the fridge for use in meals later this week. I even made a small batch of sloppy joes by request of my two youngest (plus it used up the little bit of ground beef that was left from making chili).

Breakfast was just coffee, and for lunch today was a work meeting - there was pizza and salad. Since doing keto - I just peeled the cheese and meat toppings off and ate those and left the crust. Supper tonight was a carryout night - as it is "May the 4th be with you" (star wars reference). A local restaurant has a Han Solo triple deck burger for May 4th. So I was compelled to order one and enjoy it without the bread. My wife and oldest daughter split one (it has two 8 oz. beef patties as part of the sandwich). My other kids had some other items off the menu.

Tomorrow will be using some of the meat cooked up on Monday. Now to decide what meals to make.


----------



## 67drake

Just figured I’d mention a new favorite. My wife and I went for a hike after we ate dinner, and she got a sweet tooth when we got home. I asked her to try my new favorite ice cream- cherry cheesecake. It’s basically vanilla ice cream with a ribbon of cherry pie filling, and chunks of graham cracker crust mixed in. It takes place of my peanut butter party, which is vanilla with a ribbon of peanut butter through it, and random peanut butter cups mixed in.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had boiled shrimp, a salad, gazpacho and chicken wings! Yum!


----------



## alida

lamb with vegetable stew over couscous.


----------



## Pony

Fried chicken, salad, green beans almondine.


----------



## 67drake

Ditto of last night. I had a half can of chili left, so made that chili cheese hot tot dish.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I made spicy stir fry chicken and broccoli. Today I put a small roast in the crockpot. That hit the spot!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had leftover pork in a brown mushroom gravy and roasted brussel sprouts with a salad.


----------



## doozie

We have leftover pork roast and a bit of ham in the fridge so Cuban Sandwiches will be made and toasted.
Maybe a can of veggie soup from the pantry and we're all set.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm eating fresh asparagus right now. I cut them a few minutes ago and just now took them out of the steamer. 

Supper will probably be shredded chicken and cheddar in a flour tortilla. It's just me and I prefer simple foods.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Change of plans. My son brought me some catfish, so I'm having that on hamburger buns. I need to make some tartar sauce. (easy)


----------



## 67drake

I was on break and saw the wife had texted that she made dinner reservations for 5:30 at a restaurant we used to eat at, that JUST reopened for dine in service. She forgot I work late tonight, then have a town meeting later. 
Maybe tomorrow?
So I have no idea what I’m eating when I get home.


----------



## 67drake

Tacos!


----------



## sniper69

Well since yesterday was Cinco de Mayo - for supper I ended up making tacos (and those in my house that wanted taco salad had all the ingredients). Luckily I had found some keto friendly tortillas that have very low net carbs.

Earlier in the day yesterday I made a Kentucky Butter Cake (keto friendly) Link to the recipe is Kentucky Butter Cake - Keto Cake Recipe I had a small slice with some whipped cream on top. It took care of a craving for cake, and there is enough to slice and have slices wrapped and in the freezer for when a slice of cake is desired (only 3 grams net carbs per slice - 16 slices of cake total). Only bad thing is the cake stuck some and wasn't the prettiest after coming out of the Bundt pan. But looks didn't affect taste. 





















Lunch today was a salad with steak, peppers and onions, some salsa, sour cream, and guacamole on top.

For supper we made pizza. The kids got a regular pizza - They like Wild Mike's brand pizza (I do too, but....). So for my wife and I, I made a fat head pizza crust. The recipe I used is at 20 Minute Keto Pizza and topped with some sauce, pepperoni, Italian sausage, bacon, mozzarella, Monterey Jack, and some Parmigiano Reggiano cheese. The crust (well the pizza) tastes awesome - and is low carb/keto friendly.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Tacos!
> View attachment 96570



The tacos look tasty. Do you use any taco sauce or salsa when eating them?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> The tacos look tasty. Do you use any taco sauce or salsa when eating them?


My wife was literally just finishing them when I walked in! Perfect timing. I ate 3. I usually put a touch of reaper salsa on them. But she used some tasty seasoning that got delivered to our house, so I held off of the heat. Sometimes the heat kills off flavor for me, so I went without it this time.
Right now we’re extremely busy with life, so cooking and even shopping is hard to do. So she started ordering food from a place called “Hello Fresh”. It’s expensive, but gives a variety of food, which is surprisingly good, and fresh.
I’m the zoning administrator for my village. Everyone starts projects in the spring, so I work my regular job, which I’m on long hours as it is, then come home and do zoning. I get a call just about daily right now for zoning. Then add in my meetings, and my own home projects, I’m swamped!

Your pizza looks fantastic! Is keto for weight loss or health? I could stand to lose a few pounds, and my wife is on a much needed health kick right now. Sometimes my big appetite and her eating better conflict.


----------



## Justaffagirl

We’re doing a fish boil on Sunday for Mother’s Day! And my step mom birthday haha but it’s been very boring breakfasts and dinners for a while


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My wife was literally just finishing them when I walked in! Perfect timing. I ate 3. I usually put a touch of reaper salsa on them. But she used some tasty seasoning that got delivered to our house, so I held off of the heat. Sometimes the heat kills off flavor for me, so I went without it this time.
> Right now we’re extremely busy with life, so cooking and even shopping is hard to do. So she started ordering food from a place called “Hello Fresh”. It’s expensive, but gives a variety of food, which is surprisingly good, and fresh.
> I’m the zoning administrator for my village. Everyone starts projects in the spring, so I work my regular job, which I’m on long hours as it is, then come home and do zoning. I get a call just about daily right now for zoning. Then add in my meetings, and my own home projects, I’m swamped!
> 
> Your pizza looks fantastic! Is keto for weight loss or health? I could stand to lose a few pounds, and my wife is on a much needed health kick right now. Sometimes my big appetite and her eating better conflict.


67Drake - I'm doing keto for weight loss and in a round about way for health (as in making food choices that aren't as loaded with sugar - I love sugar -lol, and it is amazing how much of the Standard American Diet has sugar in it - often in foods we don't realize.) I've really started reading labels even more, and it can be shocking. 

I'm down almost 12 pounds so far (my scale that I use measures to the tenth of a pound). My wife and I started this on April 19th. I'm sure that if I exercised more (my job entails being in front of a computer the majority of each work day) that I would lose weight faster. The hardest thing for my wife is the higher fat content of the foods that are part of the keto lifestyle (in keto a large portion of calories come from fat, then protein, and in strict keto only 20 grams of net carbs a day [net carbs are total carbs minus fiber and sugar alcohols(if any are in a food, usually if non sugar sweeteners like erythritol are used)]. Once folks get to their desired weight, many will go to 50 grams of net carbs a day). My wife has been using the my fitness pal app to track what she eats. Me I keep a running tally of net carbs in my head - and make sure I get enough fat and protein each day.

If I said I didn't get cravings, I would be a liar. But it has helped me to realize there is a whole lot of recipes out there for keto friendly items. Now if I could just find a keto recipe for strawberry rhubarb pie.  

One of the books we checked out from the local library (and liked it - so ended up buying a copy on Amazon) is found at Simply Keto: A Practical Approach to Health & Weight Loss, with 100+ Easy Low-Carb Recipes (1): Ryan, Suzanne: 9781628602630: Amazon.com: Books Maybe the county library near you would have it available to check out. The author has a website Keto Karma - and from just looking at the pics of the food might make you hungry, lol.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had Red Thai Curry with coconut milk, veggies, peanut butter and beef. We used to keto rice made from konjac. It was okay. I do miss full strength rice lol.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Last night for dinner we had Red Thai Curry with coconut milk, veggies, peanut butter and beef. We used to keto rice made from konjac. It was okay. I do miss full strength rice lol.


And cauliflower rice isn't the same either. LOL 

are you doing keto too?


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> And cauliflower rice isn't the same either. LOL
> 
> are you doing keto too?


I agree on the cauliflower rice. We are doing a low carb ( 20 per day) diet which includes using keto products. We use the fathead pizza dough recipe to make biscuits, bread and pizza crust. We have found alternative's for pasta. Some are okay and some aren't


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69 How about this recipe? The crust sounds kind of weird, but it might be ok. Idk 

Keto Strawberry Rhubarb Pie · Fittoserve Group


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69 How about this recipe? The crust sounds kind of weird, but it might be ok. Idk
> 
> Keto Strawberry Rhubarb Pie · Fittoserve Group



Gayle - thanks for the recipe link. I'll have to go out in my garden area later and see if I have any ripe rhubarb. Hopefully I will and hopefully it will be enough for 3 cups.

The crust doesn't sound bad - it seems to be similar (yet different) to some of the fat head dough recipes.


----------



## doozie

We are having a sandwich rerun tonight, DH will probably make them so I've got the night off.

Tomorrow we go to the airport to pick up a son, there are several restaurants near by.
I also want to go to an international/Asian type big grocery store I found online, so who knows what I'll pick up to try or where we'll decide to eat. 
This will be the most excitement we've had in months, LOL!


----------



## 67drake

Friday fish fry tonight. I got baked with Cajun seasoning for a change. No pics as I left my phone at home. I did have my son take a picture of the pie board and pie. 
I had the bacon cookie dough! How can I say no to bacon in a pie?


----------



## 67drake

Sniper, I’ll have to look into that keto thing. Like I said I could stand to loose a few pounds. If you do visit Vickie’s cafe, you might have to take a break from the keto for a day!


----------



## Elevenpoint

I made a blackberry cobbler in a cast iron skillet on a gas grill.
Turned out great.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Sniper, I’ll have to look into that keto thing. Like I said I could stand to loose a few pounds. If you do visit Vickie’s cafe, you might have to take a break from the keto for a day!


67Drake - - Oh, definitely especially with that pie with bacon.  That looks excellent. 

If you have any questions on keto - send me a PM and we can discuss (at least what I've learned so far) - or we can talk on the phone about it.

Tonight for supper was chicken breast, steamed green beans with butter, and some applewood smoked gouda cheese. For lunch were some bunless burgers.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had beef fajitas. Thanks to our neighbors for the tomatoes! That were a great addition! We also had refried beans and cauliflower chips. I put one habanero pepper in the mix but Eddy said he couldn't taste it lol. I swear, he has burned off his taste buds!


----------



## sniper69

Saturday night my wife and I ate out since we had to drop our oldest daughter and her date off to prom (my 21 year old was watching my younger kids, so he ordered supper for himself and my younger children). So for supper I had a "million dollar cobb salad" with steak on top and blue cheese dressing. It was washed down with unsweetened tea. My wife had a sirloin with a side salad and steamed broccoli. 










For Mothers Day (Happy Mother's day to the moms that post in this thread), my youngest wanted to make "breakfast in bed" for my wife. So she helped with making the batter and cooking the keto pancakes. The pancakes were cooked one at a time using a heart shaped metal cookie cutter for a form (My youngest said mom would like heart shaped pancakes.  ) She then sliced a strawberry to make it "look fancy" and we put some whip cream on each pancake. My wife really enjoyed her "breakfast in bed".

For lunch some brats were cooked in the pan and we had brats and sliced cucumbers.

For supper, I fired up the charcoal and cooked some beef tenderloin and also some brat patties and hamburgers (I have two kids that requested burgers and one that wanted to try the brat patties I had gotten at the local meat counter - those three never seem to want steak when it is cooked - say they prefer burgers (I know, I know - when I was their age I would have rather had steak, lol  )). Served with supper was a lettuce and spinach salad, and my wife had also requested "faketatoes" (cauliflower mash). My wife had a small slice of the Keto Kentucky butter cake (I have the slices individually wrapped in plastic wrap and in the freezer) for dessert.

Also, I had some ground beef and Italian sausage in the fridge calling to me to be cooked. So last night cooked up a double batch of the meaty chili and put it in containers in the fridge. My 21 year old took some for lunch today.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I made stuffed peppers for the first time and they were pretty tasty though perhaps a bit mild. When I make a recipe for the first time I try to follow it as closely as possible and then adjust as needed next time 'round. I think I'll add some mild Italian sausage when I make them again. The recipe made six servings using three bell peppers cut in half so I used one each of red, orange and green as that's what I had in the house, and won't use a green pepper again; I prefer the sweeter ones. Four of the six servings are wrapped individually and in the freezer for another day. 

Todays dinner is to be determined, probably fish of some sort, as I have a fair amount in the freezer.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we got dinner from the Bullpen Restaurant. We both got baby back ribs and a double order of salad to replace beans and fries.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm trying to use up the avocados I bought so they don't go bad. I made guacamole last night and my daughter ate it all. I made more this morning and will probably eat it for supper. I like it with either toast or crackers.


----------



## 67drake

Busy, busy, busy. So no cooking from me.
my usual 2 cups of coffee and a banana for breakfast. Lunch was leftover chili and a bag of strawberries and grapes. 
We picked up some morel mushrooms from my sister in law. They picked them off of their land yesterday. So we threw some on a frozen pizza for supper.


----------



## sniper69

The morels look tasty on the pizza.

Yesterday for lunch and supper - we had leftovers. 

For tonight - I'm still undecided on what to make - decisions, decisions....


----------



## Gayle in KY

I accidentally went grocery shopping today. I only meant to buy cottage cheese for egg bites, but meat looked good and was reasonably cheap ($1.39 lb for both chicken and beef), so I bought a beef roast and a big pack of boneless chicken breasts. I made butter beef out of the roast. It's still simmering in the crockpot. Tomorrow, I plan on trimming the chicken and cooking it, also with butter, and chopping the trimmings to make chicken meatballs. After all the meat is cooked and chilled, I'll portion it out and freeze some. There's no way I'd eat all of that before it went bad. 

I also got some red, orange, and yellow bell peppers and some broccoli. I cut up the peppers and an onion, seasoned it with salt, drizzled on some olive oil, and baked the whole mess until it was tender. Then I added some garlic and cooked it a bit more to let the flavors meld. When it's cool, I plan on freezing it on a tray, then putting it in a ziploc to use as needed. It was good timing on the sale, since I was just about out of peppers and onions in the freezer. 

I'll likely just steam the broccoli tomorrow and eat it with a little butter and parmesan.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had spaghetti squash cooked in butter with garlic.

Tonight we had meatloaf cooked in our Ninja Foodie and some sauteed green beans.


----------



## 67drake

Looks like it’s going to be morel mushrooms and….. for awhile. Tonight my wife made some boneless chicken breast and put some gravy and morels on top. It was great.
The usual breakfast 2 cups of coffee and a banana. But I got pretty daring. The other day I was in a BIG town on the other end of the county (population about 900  )that actually had a good grocery store. They had mix and match pods for the Keurig machine. I enjoy flavored coffee sometimes in the evening, but decided to try one this AM. I drank something called cinnamon grog. Not too bad.
For lunch, leftover sloppy Joe with no bread or bun. A also ate a bag of grapes, strawberries, raspberries, and blueberries on break.


----------



## Justaffagirl




----------



## 67drake

Scrambled eggs?


----------



## Evons hubby

Justaffagirl said:


> View attachment 96863
> View attachment 96864


Ahhh yes, boneless, skinless chicken!


----------



## doozie

My Son came and went, I thought I'd be cooking 3 square meals a day but he really only eats once or twice a day, so I got off easy. We did have Brats one night because no one visits Wisconsin without having a Brat or two...
My Chihuahua passed unexpectedly in the morning right before we went back to the Airport so between tears for the dog and the tears of goodbye to my Son I didn't make anything yesterday, I couldn't eat, and DH made his beloved hamburgers out on the grill.

Tonight I'm trying a butter crust pizza, using melted butter in place of oil in the dough, it's supposed to be a flaky crust. Pizza makes everything better


----------



## Gayle in KY

Sorry to hear about your Chihuahua, @doozie . It's so hard to lose a beloved pet and I know your son leaving didn't help.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza night. Used the same keto friendly crust recipe I used last week. Toppings were cheese, ham, and pepperoni.

I have some strawberries and rhubarb in the fridge. It is waiting on me to try that recipe Gayle posted for keto friendly strawberry rhubarb pie. Hopefully I'll have time after work to make it this evening.


----------



## doozie

Leftover burgers for dinner, DH made a lot!, and leftover pizza for lunch.

Tomorrow chicken tenders scored with a sharp knife and marinated in Greek dressing, grilled on the BBQ and served in pita bread with chopped fresh tomatoes and thin sliced red onions.
We were going to have them tonight, but I discovered the burger stash at the bottom of the fridge this morning! LOL.


----------



## susieneddy

Two nights ago we had a meatloaf made of half ground beef and half ground pork. I used almond flour instead of bread crumbs to make it keto. I tried something new and cooked it in our Ninja Foodi. I cooked it in pressure cooker mode for 25 minutes and then in bake mode for another 15 minutes. It was really good and we didn't heat up the house. The meatloaf was very juicy too. We had butter sauteed green beans also.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we smoked a pork belly that was delicious. We had cole slaw with it.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Since I have so much food in the fridge, all I cooked today was some brussels sprouts that I bought today and started a gallon of yogurt. The yogurt won't be done until tomorrow, then I get to rearrange the fridge again to get 9 pints in it. Yay.


----------



## alida

Today was a long and tiring one. Dinner tonight was cubed tomatos/cucumbers and marinated artichokes with a bit of balsamic vinegar. I had that with some fresh sliced bocconcini. I can see this become a staple summer meal when the truly fresh tomatoes are at the market.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we ended up having smoked brisket and some green beans with bacon. They came from a local BBQ place.

Also I ended up making the Keto friendly strawberry rhubarb pie recipe Gayle shared the link for. It turned out good. The flavor is good. Working with the dough - it was a little sticky. Cooling in the fridge did make it easier to work with. I ended up using Swerve granular for the sugar substitute.
Here are some pics of the pie.



















For tonight - I'm attending an event with coworkers (we're attending as friends as it isn't a work event, and we are all like family  ). So supper will be hamburgers, hot dogs, and pizza. Seeing a couple of us in the office are doing keto - there will be a lot of bunless burgers and hotdogs being eaten. The pizza - we just eat the sauce/cheese/toppings and don't eat the crust. There will be sides too - will get to see what sides I'll be able to eat when I get there. For my family, I'll make something for them to eat for supper before I leave for the event - will figure that out today.

I have an order that is coming today from Mulay's Sausage company (link is Mulay’s Sausage - Sourcing, Transparency, Premium, Delicious ). I had ordered from Mulay's for my stepmom for Mother's Day and she is extremely happy with what was ordered. So figured I would have to place an order for myself as well.  For anyone curious - I ordered my mom something from Plummer's Sugar House in Vermont (I've been doing business with them since the early 2000's- I would even order their products and have them ship various items to me when I lived in Germany) (link is Vermont Maple Syrup and Maple Products | Plummer's Sugar House | Grafton, VT | ) - mom is extremely happy with what she received as well. It is hard living out of state and not being able to travel to where they live for Mother's Day. But at least I could get stuff ordered and shipped to them that they weren't expecting and are extremely happy with.  Now I need to plan ahead for Father's Day in June, LOL.


----------



## alida

That pie looks wonderful. Rhubarb is available everywhere around here now and I do like strawberry/rhubarb combos. I would not have thought of using psyllium husk as a thickener and I like that idea because it is flavourless. Once Ontario strawberries hit the market next month I will try that, as tarts instead of pie.

I'm going to do a sheet pan dinner tonight, chicken, with fennel and oranges.


----------



## Gayle in KY

That pie does look good! 

I made a pizza this morning and some chicken and cheddar pinwheels with Buffalo sauce on the chicken. I'll probably have pizza and asparagus for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

I will join the others in saying that pie looked good. I don't think rhubarb is available here.
Tonight we had BLT sandwichs using Keto Bread we bought today.


----------



## 67drake

Fish fry Friday. I could post pics of my fish and salad again, but….
But by chance I DID also have a piece of Strawberry rhubarb pie to go. I don’t think it was the keto variety though. Hard decision between that or the key lime.
I did pull a dead bird out of the grill of one of the waitresses cars. My son did bird removal of one of the other waitresses truck a while back. Maybe I found a new line of work. I expect a free piece of pie next week. They sure do hit a lot of birds. Better than a deer I suppose.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - you can't go wrong with strawberry rhubarb pie. My wife just rolls her eyes when I talk about it all year. She tells me "you and your strawberry rhubarb pie". 

The pic of the pie looks delicious. And that crust looks a lot flakier than the keto crust. And if you can get a free slice of pie for removing dead birds from the grill of a car - well worth it. 

My sausage, meatball, and other meat items shipment finally arrived yesterday (FedEx decided it needed to spend a day and a half at a Fedex facility two days from my house). Luckily it was still frozen when it arrived (oh the wonders of dry ice for shipping, lol).





































I have some of the Mild Italian Sausages thawing out in the fridge for lunch today. The rest is in the freezer and will be used for various meals.


----------



## doozie

We started the day with homemade Buttermilk waffles, I have 3 different types of waffle makers and we are downsizing appliances, I had to give the Belgian waffler one more use/chance before deciding it could go.

Later today I'm making waffle cones and waffle bowls with a waffle cone maker for ice cream cones as dessert tonight. I don't remember the last time I've used it, and I'm not sure it's worth the effort or storage space anymore. 

Chili in the crockpot for tomorrow's dinner. 

Haluski with both bacon and smoked sausage for dinner tonight. Maybe I'll add noodles, or just make some Mac and cheese on the side.


----------



## alida

I went to the Farmers Market early today (7:30 am) and found a real treat, fiddleheads! I also bought local asparagus and rhubarb. The rhubarb is chopped and in the freezer until the strawberries come in and I'll have fiddleheads with salmon for dinner.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Am I the only one who likes plain old rhubarb pie? I don't need no stinkin' strawberries!


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> Am I the only one who likes plain old rhubarb pie? I don't need no stinkin' strawberries!


You're not the only one. I know a few other people that say that to me too. 

I'll gladly eat pie made with rhubarb only - but seem to prefer the ones with strawberries added.


----------



## alida

Plain rhubarb sauce yes especially on plain yogurt or vanilla ice cream, plain rhubarb pie, hum don’t think I’ve ever tried that. I imagine it would taste good, maybe with a little whipped cream too.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Now I'm wondering how it would be to top cheesecake with rhubarb sauce, instead of cherries.


----------



## alida

Gayle in KY said:


> Now I'm wondering how it would be to top cheesecake with rhubarb sauce, instead of cherries.


Speaking from experience....it's very good. I find rhubarb sauce cuts the sweetness of cheesecake a little.


----------



## 67drake

Well, Long day. The next town over has its annual morel mushroom festival today. My wife was volunteering there. I had a burger. I then went to a nephews graduation party and had various unhealthy food. Now just came back to the festival to see if there is any steak left. The volunteer fire department has a steak feed. They have 720 steaks, but they are at the very end and don’t want to sell tickets and run out of steaks. So we’re waiting to see if any are left over.
Side note, nothing food related. My 9 year old won a gold fish at some vendors gold fish game. He ended up hanging around and helping him most of the day. The guy gave him $40! My son asked for $7.


----------



## Lisa in WA

cheese and charcuterie board and wine.


----------



## susieneddy

Today we got out the smoker and smoked beef brisket. The beef brisket we got from local butcher in Merida. It weighed 18 pounds. We cut it into 2 pieces and hung it vertical in the smoker. Broke out the cast iron Dutch Oven and cooked up some potatoes with onions and butter and a cold chickpea salad. It had chickpeas, black beans, red onion, red bell pepper, celery and celery leaves, cilantro, olive oil, shallots and lime juice. It will taste better the 2nd or 3rd day.


----------



## painterswife

Lemon meringue and chocolate pie done. Yeast rolls rising. Thick cut pork chops ready to go in the air fryer to be served with salad. Hubby will be happy.


----------



## Pony

DH is working afternoon/evening shift, so I'm not terribly motivated to cook. Of course, if I don't eat, those chocolate bars we got at Aldi's the other day are going to start looking like health food around 8:00.

I think I'll make a tossed salad with boiled eggs and a couple of strips of bacon.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we grilled some burgers and hotdogs over charcoal and applewood. They hit the spot after a busy day.


----------



## Chew

Smoked pork ribs. Deeeelicious.


----------



## Gayle in KY

A woman that I don't know, sent me some homegrown hamburger because I've been housing and feeding her daughter (my son's fiancée) so I think I'm going to make sloppy joes from a pound of it. I haven't made them in more than a decade. I hope I remember how.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> A woman that I don't know, sent me some homegrown hamburger because I've been housing and feeding her daughter (my son's fiancée) so I think I'm going to make sloppy joes from a pound of it. I haven't made them in more than a decade. I hope I remember how.


Gayle - the sloppy joes my kids always enjoy me making start off with bell pepper and onion being sauteed/softened in the pan, then ground beef being added. After that is cooked - drain off excess fat I like to leave some in the pan) and add some salt and pepper, brown sugar, mustard, ketchup, and a little bbq sauce. Stir together, turn down the heat and stir every so often for about 5 minutes (to get the flavors mixed together). I don't have exact measurements as I usually "eyeball" the amounts of each ingredient added.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69 I knew most of the ingredients and was trying to remember if it had peppers, but had completely forgotten about the brown sugar. I have a bag of cooked peppers and onions in the freezer, so I'll use those. I'm really glad you mentioned the brown sugar. I probably wouldn't have figured out that's what it needed. Thank you!


----------



## doozie

I almost always add a teaspoon(or less) of vinegar to Sloppy joes, gives it a little zing if you like that.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69 I knew most of the ingredients and was trying to remember if it had peppers, but had completely forgotten about the brown sugar. I have a bag of cooked peppers and onions in the freezer, so I'll use those. I'm really glad you mentioned the brown sugar. I probably wouldn't have figured out that's what it needed. Thank you!


Glad to help jog the memory.  I'm sure they'll turn out great when you make them.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Just got done making the sloppy joe meat. It came out great! I might have added a little extra brown sugar. I put a small handful in it I might have eaten another handful plain. Getting out brown sugar is a really bad idea for me. I just can't resist.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a salad with all the fixings and some more of the chickpea salad. It get better each day


----------



## alida

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had a salad with all the fixings and some more of the chickpea salad. It get better each day


I make a nearly identical chickpea salad, and it keeps well for up to a week sometimes. I make another version with mixed beans,green pepper and oil/vinegar/sugar dressing, plus celery seed if I'm in the mood and that also stays good for a week. 

Tonight I'm having roasted asparagus, and diced sweet potatos., with ham.


----------



## doozie

Chickpea salad sounds interesting, I'll have to give it a try.

I'm making instant pot potato salad, cook the potatoes and and make the hardboiled eggs at the same time.
This recipe uses Buttermilk and smashes the egg yolks into a dressing. DH and I both agreed this is our new favorite and you don't really need an instantpot to boil the potatoes or eggs 








Instant Pot Potato Salad


The BEST Instant Pot Potato Salad made with eggs (cooked with potatoes at the same time) in the instant pot. No steamer basket or special equipment needed.




tastesbetterfromscratch.com





I'm pretty sure DH will want burgers to go with, but I'm thinking marinated beef on the grill instead. Maybe we will each have what we want.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I thought I had a full bag of hamburger buns in the breadbox for the sloppy joes, but somebody has been into them, so I made some this morning. They're in the oven, along with a flat bread that I make for breakfast sandwiches. The filling for the breakfast sandwiches is cooling on the stove.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch yesterday was a "super greens" salad from a restaurant called Bibibop. It was topped with cubed steak, cheese, egg, bean sprouts, red cabbage, cucumber, and some sesame kale. I had a little gochujang on top.

Last night my kids had spaghetti with meatballs and garlic bread for supper. I also cooked zucchini spirals and had sauce and meatballs on top. With some of the leftover meat also made a couple burger patties to go with the meal (no one else wanted those so I "had" to eat them  ).

Some delicious bacon was cooked for breakfast this morning. (bacon goes good with so many things). Plus the Cafe Bustelo coffee is going down a little to easy this morning.

I'm hoping to make meatloaf for supper tonight, with some vegetables on the side. Well, as long as supper plans don't change.


----------



## doozie

Chicken stock for a simple noodle soup.
That's all I've planned so far, it's a dreary day, maybe some small batch cookie baking.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I ain't cooking today!

Just kidding. I plan on making walnut butter and an impossible custard pie. No guarantees it will end there.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had late lunch. Brisket, different types of cheese, salmon with cream cheese and capers on a slice of baguette, keto rolls, pickles and little smokies in BBQ sauce. 
Lots of different recipes for Chickpea salad. We like the one by Anne Burrell the best.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made scrambled eggs with ham and cheese mixed in. I had some Brussel sprouts on the side.


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are planning ribeyes on the grill, sautéed mushroom on top of the steak and a simple pasta side with garlic, zucchini and diced onion tossed together.

Tomorrow homemade KFC chicken bowls for dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to the Bullpen for dinner. I had a patty melt without a bun and a side salad. Susie had the Greek Salad with Chicken. Everything was good as usual.


----------



## 67drake

My company hired a bbq truck to make food for employees out in the parking lot. Pretty good for free food. I’m afraid I’m going to want to take a nap now though. I usually eat fruit only till later in the day.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight I had Indian Butter Chicken and Eddy had Asian Cashew Chicken from Eterno Gourmet. Both dishes were keto friendly and we had homemade cauliflower rice to go along with it. Very filling and delicious. We could have easily split one of the meals if we had added a side salad. It was so good that we ordered more of her meals since they come frozen.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was an eclectic mix (in other words I had nothing properly planned for supper). My wife finished her salad from lunch (a salad with chicken from chipotle), my 21 year old came home from work with some Popeyes chicken tenders.  I ended up cooking some mac n cheese and hot dogs for supper, with strawberries and other fresh fruit on the side. For me - I warmed up a can of Rudy's hot dog sauce and poured it over some bun-less hot dogs and smothered with cheese, and ate that with a couple of strawberries..


----------



## 67drake

Breaking tradition. I went to my favorite diner for fish fry,but haven’t had a good burger in a while. I tried the burger of the month instead. Pretty good, as always. Lots of napkins used.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake that burger looks delicious! My mouth is watering looking at the picture!

For breakfast today, ham and cheese omelets were made with some diced tomato folded into the center.

I was in a snacking mood around lunch time, and wasn't craving a full meal, so opened a can of boiled peanuts and heated them up to snack on.

Supper tonight was one of the roasted chickens from Costco, served with some bbq sauce, steamed green beans, and some of the leftover "faketatoes" from the other night.

Either way, I'm sure my supper didn't taste as good as the burger 67drake had.


----------



## alida

Today the weather turned from early spring straight into the heat of summer(86F) and humid. It takes me awhile to adjust to weather changes like that so to help cool down I had raspberry sorbet for dinner, with a banana sliced into the bowl.


----------



## doozie

Something on the grill for lunch soon,little bacon wrapped steaks DH picked up from the gas station market. They must have caught his eye.
Lots of leftovers for dinner, I might make potato pancakes with the leftover mashers tomorrow If there are any leftover leftovers ha!


----------



## 67drake

When I was a kid, the old woman that lived next door would let me raid her rhubarb patch 
When I was old enough to start cutting her grass she would give me jars of a “sauce” that she made from rhubarb. I remember it being long and stringy, and delicious. 
I figured I’d ask here if any of you have a recipe for something like this? 
Thanks!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> When I was a kid, the old woman that lived next door would let me raid her rhubarb patch
> When I was old enough to start cutting her grass she would give me jars of a “sauce” that she made from rhubarb. I remember it being long and stringy, and delicious.
> I figured I’d ask here if any of you have a recipe for something like this?
> Thanks!


Are you looking for something like this? Easy Rhubarb Sauce or maybe Mom's Rhubarb Sauce Recipe

OR the picture of this one looks a little stringy Easy Rhubarb Sauce

Or this one looks good too. Overnight rhubarb Sauce

My step mom makes a strawberry rhubarb "jam" that has strawberry jell-o in it. It is quite tasty. Now if I can just remember where I put the recipe... (..and if anyone is interested, if I can't find the recipe in my stuff, I will give her a call and ask for it again.  ).


----------



## 67drake

Hey , those all look good Sniper. I guess she just didn’t cut the rhubarb up, as it was like eating spaghetti! I remember it being a very plain light yellow in color though, and I’m sure had sugar added. It was soft also. Kind of along the lines of pulled pork, but longer strings.
Anyway, I just figured I’d try to make it on a rainy day here.
Thanks!
Oh yeah, what’s cooking today? I had black coffee and an orange for breakfast. I just got done eating a bowl of leftover candied carrots that my wife made the other day. Dinner? I don’t know yet. My wife and kids are scattered, and I’m going out to pressure wash the house, as a needed part for the washer came in the mail today. Guess I’ll play it by ear.


----------



## alida

We ate rhubarb sauce often growing up and grew it like everyone else in the neighbourhood. Some varieties have less pink or red to them, we had both types, the taste was pretty much the same. Any of the recipes Sniper69 linked to work. I've never had it with nutmeg, sounds interesting, we always used a bit of vanilla. 

It was a busy day today so I picked up a huge veal/eggplant sandwich at a local Italian style deli, half for lunch and the other half for dinner, along with a salad. Fresh raspberries for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

This morning there were some keto pancakes made for breakfast. They were served with whipped cream.

Then the day started to get busy, especially with the nice weather. So lunch was a couple of hot dogs with the last of the Rudy's hot dog sauce and cheese on top. I had about a dozen Castelvetrano Green Olives on the side.

Before we knew it, the day had flown by. So it ended up being a take-out kind of evening. The rest of the family wanted chick-fil-a. I ended up having a salad and steak bowl from a restaurant called Bibibop. It was quite filling, and full of all kinds of good stuff. The red sauce on top is gochujang.










Maybe tomorrow I'll try to make a new dessert recipe. I have found a couple that sound good - so am hoping to try them.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> This morning there were some keto pancakes made for breakfast. They were served with whipped cream.
> 
> Then the day started to get busy, especially with the nice weather. So lunch was a couple of hot dogs with the last of the Rudy's hot dog sauce and cheese on top. I had about a dozen Castelvetrano Green Olives on the side.
> 
> Before we knew it, the day had flown by. So it ended up being a take-out kind of evening. The rest of the family wanted chick-fil-a. I ended up having a salad and steak bowl from a restaurant called Bibibop. It was quite filling, and full of all kinds of good stuff. The red sauce on top is gochujang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I'll try to make a new dessert recipe. I have found a couple that sound good - so am hoping to try them.


That steak bowl looks great!
One thing I do miss about the city is that we had a chick fillet about a mile away. Now the closest one is in Madison or Dubuque, about an hour away. 
One of my sons had friends sleep over after roller skating last night, so my wife got up early and made scrambled eggs and wheat toast with local honey. So I had that in addition to my black coffee.
I busted my butt to get all my outside work done yesterday because rain was forecast for today. I cut 2 of 4 lawns that were needing cut, framed in the rough opening of a window at my project house,put a new wiring harness in my truck for the tail lights, and pressure washed the entire house. That’s why no cooking for me yesterday.
Today is a rare day that I feel caught up, so I told the wife I’d grill tonight. We’re headed off in a minute to shop at our favorite grocery store that is a lot farther than usual. They have excellent produce, and lots of extra little things we like.


----------



## alida

I love Bimibop, sadly my favourite type was from a restaurant that is closed permanently now. The marinades and pickled vegetables, including kimchi, were made in house and I've never found anything quite as good - yet. 

Dinner today, I made "eggroll in a bowl" also known as "crack in a bowl" or "eggroll slaw/crack" to use up some of a bag of coleslaw mix I was gifted with this week. I prefer mine made with ground pork and I like to add extra grated carrot and red peppers.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just made a pan of lasagna. I didn't even bother to serve anything with it, although there was pie for dessert. Nobody had room for dessert.


----------



## doozie

I defrosted various things overnight. (Sick of a cluttered freezer)
Busy cooking day today.
I have one pizza dough ball and just enough sauce for a lunch pizza.

Ground pork and beef for stuffed red peppers and the remainder will become meatballs for future sandwiches.

Discard from when I cut up chickens for chicken broth to be used in a day or two. I'm thinking of using it in white chicken chili.

And finally a seasoned pork roast perfect for pulled pork, I'm not sure if it's fully defrosted so that may be cooked tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had ham sandwiches on keto buns and roasted Brussel sprouts. Odd combination but we have been having a lot of salad and wanted a change!


----------



## sniper69

Sunday evening we ended up grilling some burgers and hot dogs. I also cooked up some "Killer Hot" Italian sausage and some brats. 

Yesterday was breakfast sausage and eggs for breakfast. Lunch was a couple small healthy items - but light. Last night for supper we had chicken breast dredged in almond flour and cooked in some coconut oil, along with steamed broccoli with cheese. I finally made one of the dessert recipes - it was a keto no bake cookie. They don't taste bad - but definitely not like a normal no bake cookie (not sweet, and no oatmeal - but it took the edge off a sweets craving I was having (maybe the cocoa flavor??). The recipe made 10 cookies, and each one has about 4-5 grams of net carbs - so if I have only one (which isn't an issue) it will be fine. The other 9 cookies are in the freezer for when I get another craving. 

For lunch today I ate two of the leftover "Killer Hot" Italian sausages and a salad of greens with cheese and bacon. Tonight for supper is going to be "taco Tuesday". I found a recipe online for and made some "tortilla chips" (low net carbs) and we also have the low net carb tortillas on hand.


----------



## doozie

I had a pizza disaster yesterday, cooking it on the grill, I got sidetracked and ended up with a blackened bottom disc of a crust. Really really inedibly bad.
DH salvaged it though. 
He scraped off all the toppings as they were cooked to perfection.
He put the toppings glob on pita bread, folded it over, and called it a calzone! 

Cuban sandwiches for dinner tonight with some of the pulled pork, I toast them too but won't turn my back on them for a second.

I made a simple chickpea salad today too, we will have it as a side. I'm trying to get away from fries, and it really came together very easily. 
It's a do again, we both snuck a little taste and liked it.


----------



## alida

I found a package of potstickers in the bottom of my chest freezer. Steamed and fried six up and had them with dipping sauce. Steamed green beans mixed with garlic and sesame oil as a side.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made some bean burgers today, then my son brought me about $400 worth of groceries, including 2 beef briskets. So much food! (not complaining!)


----------



## 67drake

Mmmm…..brisket!
I splurged today, kind of. My department manager walked around and gave us gift certificates to the same butcher I usually buy my brats from. My wife also went to Milwaukee for the day for a Dr. appointment. So that makes it ribeye day!
I bought a 1lb. ribeye,a package of apple cinnamon brats, and a container of seafood salad. 3 of my favorite things! Washed down with a glass of whole milk. Plus I have 5 brats leftover to bring to work. I didn’t even touch the seafood salad yet.
So I ate like a king, and didn’t have to break the bank, as the gift covered over half the bill.
Ahhh….life is good right now.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - the meat pics look excellent. 

Gayle - with two briskets - my smoker would be calling to me.

Doozie - I think we all have disasters from time to time with cooking. At least it was salvageable.

Susieneddy - mmm, brussel sprouts. I like cooking mine with bacon and butter. A little salt and pepper and they go down way to fast. 

Sometimes I just take thin slices of ham, put a little cream cheese on them and roll it up for a quick and filling snack.

For here - tonight is pizza night. A deep dish for the kids, and a cauliflower crust pizza also. Pepperoni on both, sausage and bacon as well on the cauliflower crust.


----------



## 67drake

Black coffee and banana for breakfast. 
2 cinnamon apple brats with no buns,grapes and blueberries for lunch. 
I was running around after work,and while driving in the next town I saw it was burgers in the park night. The VFW cooks burgers once a month in the spring/summer. It’s a big fund raiser for them. So I got 5 cheeseburgers to go and took them home for my family and a visiting friend. 
I was asking about the rhubarb sauce last week. Just by coincidence my wife cooked up a batch on Monday. . I just eat it by itself. I think it would be good over ice cream, but none in the house.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to Merida to eat dinner at Hennessey's Irish Bar. We both got the filet with mashed potatoes, green beans and a mustard gravy. The food , beer and music was great.

Tonight we had fried hotdogs with sauerkraut and a salad.


----------



## alida

stuffed pepper that I made and froze last month. I added some hot sauce and shredded cheese to perk it up a bit. Fresh raspberries for dessert a little later.


----------



## doozie

Last of the leftovers tonight, White Chicken Chili will be served with tortilla chips.
I tried yet another recipe for chicken chili in the instant pot that used cream cheese as an ingredient instead of stirring in sour cream or cheddar cheese at the end of cooking. It was pretty good and I had cream cheese on hand that needed to be used up.

I made coleslaw earlier today for a side with tomorrow's burgers on the grill.


----------



## alida

I went to a Chinese bb'q restaurant and picked up half of a bbq'd duck. I ate some of it with it's delicious crispy skin with a bit of rice and stirfried eggplant and green peppers. There's enough duck for tomorrow, maybe in a noodle soup with mushroom, haven't decided quite yet.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have a fridge full of leftovers, so the only 'cooking' I did today was make a cherry cheesecake. I'm expecting company this weekend and I know they like cherry cheesecake. I prefer mine without cherries, so I set aside a couple of little cups of the filling with a sprinkling of graham cracker crumbs on top.


----------



## sniper69

This morning I cooked some ham and cheese omelets for breakfast.

Lunch ended up being pickled bologna, provolone cheese, and Frank's Hot sauce. I had a couple of strawberries for a mid afternoon snack.

My wife went to a friends birthday party this evening, so she had a dish at the Thai restaurant called Pine Nut Chicken (it is chicken stir-fried with pine nuts, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, carrots and red and green peppers in a ginger sauce). 
For me and my kids - in honor of National Burger Day - some of the burger places were running specials, so we ended up ordering some burgers from Smashburger for supper. I had mine minus the bun, and with an extra beef patty added.


----------



## snowlady

Well, DH is out of town this weekend. He's diabetic so usually we eat decent meals at regular times. This weekend all bets are off and it's all about snacks.


----------



## 67drake

snowlady said:


> Well, DH is out of town this weekend. He's diabetic so usually we eat decent meals at regular times. This weekend all bets are off and it's all about snacks.


Haha. Kind of like my “ribeye” night. My wife doesn’t like ribeye steak, it’s my favorite. So when she’s not here I usually grill one up.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Indian Butter Chicken and Asian Chicken with Cashews. We also had homemade cauliflower rice to mix with it


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper were some chili lime chicken breasts served with asparagus. Also found some Florida corn at a local store (4 for a $1). My kids had some of that with their chicken.


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are having beef broccoli stir fry, rice noodles that puff up when you cook them in oil, little leek pot stickers or dumplings that I will also cook and brown in a fry pan served with a zesty dipping sauce and rice.
I have not made the puffy noodles in years, when my kids were young they liked watching them expand within seconds, so it has been a really long time..


----------



## snowlady

I broke down and made a Hello Fresh meal last night. A kind of sweet and sour beef with carrots and cilantro over jasmine rice. Pretty good. There has also been cookies, ice cream sandwiches, chips and dip and Rice Krispie treats so far. Good thing the weather was good and I burned it off in the yard and garden.


----------



## doozie

Tonight it's anyone's guess, what you find you will eat. I'm leaning toward a homemade sausage and egg mcmuffin for dinner, and there is a lone cooked burger DH will probably claim along with a few other odds and ends.

Tomorrow will be grilled pork chops, applesauce and more of the leek dumplings, maybe baked sweet potatoes too.


----------



## susieneddy

So last night we made a keto pizza with Fathead Pizza Dough, pepperoni, spicy Italian Sausage, mushrooms and peppers. So good. We have leftovers


----------



## alida

It's going to be leftovers tonight. I have a piece of puffed pastry in the freezer. I think I'm going to take the leftover chicken plus vegetables and make several individual chicken pot pies.


----------



## Gayle in KY

The only thing I know I'm having today is bread. I'm making some long rolls with everything bagel topping. I'm pretty sure that won't be all I eat.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I was right, I also ate cheesecake.


----------



## sniper69

On Sunday we were invited to friends house for a meal and Bible study. So I made up some devilled eggs and a mixed green salad, topped with cheese, bacon, onions, tomatoes, olives, and cucumbers. Another friend that came to their house brought a big pan of oven roasted vegetables. There were other sides too. Our friends grilled burgers and hot dogs. 

Then on Sunday night around 10pm I started the smoker, and used some oak charcoal and also some apple wood. A brisket was placed into the smoker. It finished smoking before lunch today and needed time to "rest" before cutting into. 
I had made reservations last week to take my wife on a "lunch date" to Firebirds Grill. We both ended up each having a steak and she had green beans with pecans, and I had some steamed and buttered broccoli on the side. I talked with my 21 year old, so he knew what I had planned for lunch - so said he would cook lunch for his brother and sisters (so I wouldn't have to worry about it). 

Then for supper tonight we had the brisket sliced with Cole Slaw on the side. (and leftovers for another meal).

Seeing Gayle's post about cheesecake - and also remembering back to lunch and seeing a close by table getting cheesecake for dessert -I figure one needs to be made.  So found a keto cheesecake recipe ( link to recipe Classic New York Style Keto Cheesecake )and it is finishing baking in the oven now. Since it needs time to cool - I guess I will have "dessert" with my morning cup of coffee tomorrow morning.


----------



## 67drake

Well, it was a long weekend. Lots of parties and thrown together meals, so I didn’t eat very healthy. So tonight I pulled some tilapia fillets out of the freezer. I just wrapped fillets in foil with a little butter over the top. Simple and good.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was from Tomato Italian Restaurant in Chelem. We had Chicken Marsala and Fettuccine Alfredo with grilled chicken.


----------



## doozie

Last night I mentioned this pork chop idea to DH and it's what we went with instead of grilling.
It was ridiculously quick and easy and I had leftover rice and a can of baked beans on hand.

Bland as could be, so if I ever make it again I'll add BBQ sauce, brown sugar, onions and???









Instant Pot Pressure Cooker Pork Chops and Baked Beans


Instant Pot Pork Chops and Baked Beans is a comfort one pot meal that is ready in less than 30 minutes. Homemade baked beans or canned beans can be used




thisoldgal.com





Tonight is burgers, another batch of chickpea salad, and I'm not sure what else if anything.


----------



## alida

beef with broccoli stir fry. There are fresh sliced strawberries waiting for a bit later,with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## snowlady

Burgers on the grill with burgundy mushrooms and baked beans. Smells like summer.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just chopped a bunch of stuff (cheddar cheese, turkey, and ham), wrapped it in flour tortillas, and wrapped each one in waxed paper. I ended up with six - just heat and eat. 

Yeah, I was using up leftovers.


----------



## alida

snowlady said:


> Burgers on the grill with burgundy mushrooms and baked beans. Smells like summer.


I had to look up burgundy mushrooms. What a great idea. The recipes I glanced at had cooking times ranging from 1 hour to 6 hours. How long do you cook yours?


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday evening we had hot dogs for supper. I didn't have any chili made up, so ended up eating them with some shredded cheese on top.

Last night for supper, my youngest kids requested sloppy joes- so that was made and served with cole slaw. I probably should have made a larger batch. By the time I went to get some, the sloppy joe meat was gone (the family was full from supper, which is good).  So I quickly cooked up some Hot Italian sausage with some bell pepper and onion, and served it topped with provolone cheese and some marinara sauce. 

The cheesecake that was made the other day turned out great, and has been enjoyed for dessert each evening (it was cut into small slices).


----------



## snowlady

Apparently what I call burgundy mushrooms aren't. . I sauté mushrooms in butter and add a splash of burgundy wine at the end. It cooks off pretty fast and leaves them in a nice sauce.


----------



## alida

snowlady said:


> Apparently what I call burgundy mushrooms aren't. . I sauté mushrooms in butter and add a splash of burgundy wine at the end. It cooks off pretty fast and leaves them in a nice sauce.


Thanks snowlady. I think your name and method for cooking them is just fine - and one I'd have the patience to do. I love the smell of mushrooms cooking in butter...then a helping of wine at the end (added to the pan). 🙂


----------



## doozie

Another night of burgers, it doesn't really get boring because we mix up what toppings we have on them.
Last night I used hickory seasoning, provolone and BBQ sauce, tonight it's going to be just ground pepper and avocado, or maybe something else entirely 

Tomorrow we are having something with chicken, couscous with minced red onion, and asparagus on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we cooked chicken wings in the Ninja Foodie using the air fryer. We had 2 types of sauce for the wings. We also had a side salad.


----------



## 67drake

Friday fish fry. Great as usual. Chicken noodle bean soup, salad, fake crab salad, and fish.
I held off on the pie, but cherry rhubarb was calling me. My wife and I took my 13 year old, who eats for 3, and one of his friends, so not in the budget this week.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made bean burgers for the weekend. I better start eating some meat before I turn into a vegetarian!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had deep fried Red Snapper and French Fries. First time in a while we have deep fried anything and it was really good.


----------



## doozie

It's going to be a hot day today, and I am trying a new to us brand of frozen pizza for dinner that I got a half price deal on.
We've been making our own for so long I don't know when the last time we've had a frozen pizza in the house.
I might add more cheese or sweet red peppers and I saw an avocado topped pizza in a recipe search, so maybe some of that too...


----------



## alida

salmon and asparagus for dinner, with lemon. Ontario strawberries have just hit the farmers market and I'll have a bowl of them for dessert later.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was tacolitas with rice n beans. Yummy stuff right there!


----------



## doozie

Well, placing cut cold avocado pieces on a hot out of the oven spicy pizza was not weird all. It kind of cut the hot and spicy to a mildly spicy.
If I ever happen to have avocados around when I make a pizza we would consider doing that again.

Tonight is little steaks on the grill, diced sweet potato grilled in a foil package and green beans.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Yesterday I made a batch of imitation cheese sauce (made with nutritional yeast, flour, margarine, water, and salt). My son is on antibiotics that won't let him have dairy, so I'm trying to make his food somewhat palatable. 

I also started a fairly big batch (a quart and a half) of honeysuckle-infused bourbon. If we're going to get all this rain so the weeds go crazy, might as well get some use out of them. I don't drink, but this stuff is really good and makes good gifts. It will be ready in 6 weeks, just in time for my DIL's birthday.


----------



## susieneddy

We had half of a brisket in the freezer so we thawed that for dinner. We had a brussel sprout cole slaw which was interesting but good along with some baked beans using chickpeas and black beans cooked with bacon, onions and pepper. Lots of everything leftover for tomorrow night.


----------



## doozie

Bratburgers on the grill and a cucumber tomato side dish.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to Lo Casa De Los Lotos which is a Thai restaurant in Baca, Yucatan Mexico. Two of us had the red curry with chicken, another person had Pad Thai with chicken and other person had Pineapple with fried rice and shrimp. It was served in a pineapple boat. After lunch we walked around the gardens there. The flowers weren't blooming as much as they were the last time we were there. I was a great way to spend Sunday afternoon then we came back to our place and had 3 pitchers of margaritas by the pool.


----------



## Evons hubby

susieneddy said:


> Yesterday we went to Lo Casa De Los Lotos which is a Thai restaurant in Baca, Yucatan Mexico. Two of us had the red curry with chicken, another person had Pad Thai with chicken and other person had Pineapple with fried rice and shrimp. It was served in a pineapple boat. After lunch we walked around the gardens there. The flowers weren't blooming as much as they were the last time we were there. I was a great way to spend Sunday afternoon then we came back to our place and had 3 pitchers of margaritas by the pool.


Sounds like a great Sunday!


----------



## susieneddy

Evons hubby said:


> Sounds like a great Sunday!


It was a great day. 

Tonight we are having leftover brisket, baked beans and brussel sprout cole slaw.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Black bean soup.


----------



## NRA_guy

Started making a big pot (about 2-1/2 gallons) of gumbo this morning at 4:00 a.m. 

It's basically an all-day effort and costs a lots to make, but it's worth it.


----------



## doozie

I found some strips of Gyro meat in the freezer, we will cook them out on the grill in a skillet, and I'll use the rest of the cucumber salad as a topping for what will pass as a Gyro sandwich on pita bread for lunch.

I'm also making marinated chicken for some sort of dinner sandwich.


----------



## snowlady

BLTs last night. Thick cut bacon. They were so good.


----------



## alida

last night was a porkchop with a simple mustard sauce, along with steamed green beans and mushrooms sauteed in a bit of butter. I know that I have to cook the rest of the beans today before they start to turn,and think I'm going to make them in my wok with garlic, ginger and sesame oil, and probably stirfry some pork strips into the mix.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I made 8 plain hamburgers, put them in buns, and wrapped each on individually. Quick meal for my son. 

I also have a crockpot of spaghetti sauce going. 

That might be all I cook today - or maybe not. idk


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight will be a chicken stir fry with keto pasta.


----------



## Gayle in KY

My apples are getting a little wrinkly, so I think I'll make a slab pie today. 

I'm glad we don't do the same thing with people when they start to get wrinkly.


----------



## doozie

We had leftover meats from yesterday, so we will have sandwiches again tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had meatloaf, steamed green beans, and also a medley of steamed broccoli, cauliflower and carrots. 

Monday evening was a take out kind of evening, and I had one of the "salad bowls" from the Bibibop restaurant.

Over the weekend we travelled to congratulate our nephew for graduating high school. So Sunday was bbq ribs, cole slaw, broccoli salad, devilled eggs, fresh fruit (I had some of the strawberries), fresh vegetables, and cake (I didn't have any cake although it looked good).

Saturday evening was hamburger patties with cheese and vegetables, and a salad on the side.

I ended up coming home with two plastic grocery bags of asparagus and one of rhubarb from my dad and stepmom's garden, so will be doing something with that this week.


----------



## Pony

My office is in West Plains. The best part about the location (besides the incredibly cheap rent) is the pseudo-Chinese take out. I'll be bringing some of that home for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had the leftover chicken stir fry with cauliflower rice. The rice was better than the keto pasta


----------



## Gayle in KY

I ended up making apple crisp instead of pie. It's baking now. Sure smells good!


----------



## 67drake

Haven’t really been posting much here, nothing too exciting, and too busy really. 
I had some leftover pork loin for lunch at work, along with my usual fruit. My wife made another batch of the rhubarb sauce, with about half the sugar of the first batch she made. It came out just right, as I like it tart. I put some over a bowl of Cherry Cheesecake ice cream last night after dinner. It was awesome!


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had the leftover chicken stir fry with cauliflower rice. The rice was better than the keto pasta


If it is the Liviva brand penne pasta- that stuff is like chewing a rubber band. I have some of their spaghetti noodles to try - supposedly it is better than the penne.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper I made a keto pizza, (and a regular one for the kids).


----------



## doozie

Lunch is Tuna salad or tomato and cold crisp lettuce sandwiches.
Burgers and broccoli for dinner.
We've had so many hot days in a row to cook much indoors, and we have less of an appetite too.
Ice cream sandwiches for dessert. 
The ice cream aisle was very sparse as far as selections yesterday at the store, I was looking forward to something else, maybe next time.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> If it is the Liviva brand penne pasta- that stuff is like chewing a rubber band. I have some of their spaghetti noodles to try - supposedly it is better than the penne.


No it is a pasta made from Konjac. It is okay but not great.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had cheese burgers and a salad


----------



## Gayle in KY

As usual, I didn't really need to cook because the fridge is full. I was reading about how Trump was right about taking hydroxychloroquine and zinc and starting thinking about which foods are high in zinc. I would rather get my vitamins and minerals from food, than from pills. So I ended up cooking quinoa with toasted sesame seeds (both high in zinc) 

I really,_ really_ didn't need to cook. Nobody here is even sick. Now I have a big bowl of quinoa and sesame seeds, though. I'll probably end up freezing most of it.


----------



## 67drake

My wife took a pork loin out of the freezer Tuesday. Yesterday she made angel hair pasta and Alfredo sauce, then put the cooked cut up loin in it. Excellent! So I had that last night. For dessert we took a trip with my wife’s uncle, who lives in the next town over, out for ice cream. There is a creamery in a town about 20 miles from us that has excellent ice cream, frozen custard, and serves simple hot sandwiches. The owners also own a dairy and hog farm. So they sell fresh and frozen meats, brats,jerky, ect. Always great food and ice cream.
It’s been so hot here in Wisconsin this week the power company said we have to shut all machinery and furnaces down till 6PM. So I’m sitting here in the dark break room eating my leftover pork loin Alfredo. Hey, I’m getting paid, and the microwave has power.


----------



## snowlady

We had burgers last night, too. It's hot here and we didn't really feel like eating much tonight. Hubs had Mac n cheese. I had Peanut butter toast and cereal. Salad for lunch.


----------



## alida

I just put together a plate of cold bits;cheese ham, sliced apple, walnuts, wedges of tomato, peppers and cukes, I had a small bowl of tatziki for a dip. That used up several last “bits” I had taking up space in the fridge.


----------



## snowlady

Alida, I make a plate like that when I'm home alone. Great supper!


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> No it is a pasta made from Konjac. It is okay but not great.
> View attachment 97552
> View attachment 97552


I haven't seen that brand before. It is amazing how many different brands are out there when it comes to keto products. I sometimes wonder if some items of various brands are made in the same facilities.

The Liviva Penne is made with water,Konjac (shirataki is Konjac), oat fiber, and citric acid. The oat fiber that is in it, is supposed to make it have a better texture similar to regular pasta. For the Penne I think they lied (or I'm not doing something right when preparing it, lol). The penne had a neutral flavor and so the flavor wasn't bad it was just the texture when chewing (I think of rubber bands or someone who overcooked calamari and made it rubbery). I heard the spaghetti and fettuccini that Liviva makes is better, so one of these days soon I need to try the spaghetti noodles and see if they have a better texture. I had bought a couple of pouches of their various items to try. If none of them are good - then onward in my search for something keto friendly that tastes closer to pasta (my wife has been missing mac n cheese while doing keto. The cauliflower mac n cheese we have tried was not to our liking).


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are having boneless chicken on the grill then placed in a pan, topped with cut up Canadian bacon and topped with cheese. It's a lazy chicken cordon bleu...

I was at Aldi and picked up a Cucumber dill cheese spread, great on crackers. Then I saw a Crab Rangoon dip and it is nothing like the filling or what I was expecting, its a little spicy.

I think I'll make a little tray of topped crackers and what ever else I can find in the fridge for a lighter lunch after seeing the above comments.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday was a quick and easy meal day. 

For lunch I had some burger patties with cheese, sautéed onions, raw onions, pickles, lettuce, tomato, and some mayo on top. My wife put different toppings on hers. My kids enjoyed the burgers with buns, and also had some tater tots on the side with theirs.

Supper for yesterday ended up being some turkey Kielbasas and some hot Italian sausages, with a salad served on the side. I did have some dessert last night - some keto ice cream and a keto cookie in a cup.

This morning has been a few cups of cafe bustelo coffee so far. Now to decide on what to make for lunch and supper today.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops on the grill and a zucchini, tomato, pepper and pasta side dish.

Tomorrow BLTs


----------



## Pony

Just got two sheep back from the butcher, and decided that it would be nice to grill a leg of lamb and have neighbors over to feast with us.

Leg of lamb in garlic/rosemary/dijon marinade. Cucumber/red onion salad. New potatoes from the garden. Fresh wild raspberries with heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> I haven't seen that brand before. It is amazing how many different brands are out there when it comes to keto products. I sometimes wonder if some items of various brands are made in the same facilities.
> 
> The Liviva Penne is made with water,Konjac (shirataki is Konjac), oat fiber, and citric acid. The oat fiber that is in it, is supposed to make it have a better texture similar to regular pasta. For the Penne I think they lied (or I'm not doing something right when preparing it, lol). The penne had a neutral flavor and so the flavor wasn't bad it was just the texture when chewing (I think of rubber bands or someone who overcooked calamari and made it rubbery). I heard the spaghetti and fettuccini that Liviva makes is better, so one of these days soon I need to try the spaghetti noodles and see if they have a better texture. I had bought a couple of pouches of their various items to try. If none of them are good - then onward in my search for something keto friendly that tastes closer to pasta (my wife has been missing mac n cheese while doing keto. The cauliflower mac n cheese we have tried was not to our liking).


I haven't seen that one before. I guess different brands for different countries? We have another one that is keto and it is made from Heart of Palm. That one is better IMO.

Dinner was last was Costco Rotisserie Chicken and a salad.


----------



## 67drake

Last night was fish fry as usual. 3 of my kids from the city, a wife, a boyfriend, and 3 grandkids showed up to stay the weekend. 
So I picked up a bunch of brats of various flavors at the butcher, them thawed out some ground beef. I’ll fire the grill up tonight for dinner to grill out.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> I haven't seen that one before. I guess different brands for different countries? We have another one that is keto and it is made from Heart of Palm. That one is better IMO.
> 
> Dinner was last was Costco Rotisserie Chicken and a salad.


Haven't heard of the Heart of Palm pasta until now. Thank you for the suggestion, I'll have to definitely give it a try. Checking online, I see there are a couple of local stores that have it in stock. Palmini brand. I see they even make a lasagna noodle from hearts of palm. I might have to pick up a couple to try and see how they taste. 

Thanks again!


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> Haven't heard of the Heart of Palm pasta until now. Thank you for the suggestion, I'll have to definitely give it a try. Checking online, I see there are a couple of local stores that have it in stock. Palmini brand. I see they even make a lasagna noodle from hearts of palm. I might have to pick up a couple to try and see how they taste.
> 
> Thanks again!


That is the brand we used and liked. Glad you were able to find it.

Yesterday we use some of the leftover chicken from Costco 2 ways. We made a chicken salad and put it on a Rye Keto Chaffles (net carb is 1) which was pretty good and tasted like Rye Bread. We also took some chicken and cut it into smaller pieces and grilled it with onions and jalapenos and had some good tacos. We used a habanero sauce over it. But was that good and hot.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> That is the brand we used and liked. Glad you were able to find it.
> 
> Yesterday we use some of the leftover chicken from Costco 2 ways. We made a chicken salad and put it on a Rye Keto Chaffles (net carb is 1) which was pretty good and tasted like Rye Bread. We also took some chicken and cut it into smaller pieces and grilled it with onions and jalapenos and had some good tacos. We used a habanero sauce over it. But was that good and hot.


For supper tonight, I ended up using some of the Palmini lasagna noodles and making a lasagna. The flavor was good and my family didn't complain about it either. 

Thanks again for the suggestion, Now I need to try the linguini that they make in some sort of dish (I bought some to try when I bought the lasagna noodles).


----------



## Pony

Trying the paleo thing starting today, so breakfast was cabbage saute with celery, onion, garlic, broccoli, and sheep liver.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> For supper tonight, I ended up using some of the Palmini lasagna noodles and making a lasagna. The flavor was good and my family didn't complain about it either.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion, Now I need to try the linguini that they make in some sort of dish (I bought some to try when I bought the lasagna noodles).


So glad you and your family liked it.
Last night we had an Italian Seasoning meatloaf with sautéed green beans and mashed cauliflower.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'll be having my usual, black bean burgers (this time made with quinoa, instead of rice). I finally found some decent sweet potatoes at the store, so I'll have some sweet potato fries, too. I bake the 'fries' with a little olive oil, a sprinkling of salt, and a sprinkling of sugar.


----------



## doozie

We are back from a quick trip to see a son, we ate vegetarian "Meats" and he must have a magic touch because we couldn't even tell. 

Dinner tonight is fishwiches ( beer battered on buns), Mac and cheese from a box, and pea pods from the garden.


----------



## snowlady

I made chicken and biscuits Monday night and burgers with mushroom gravy and mashed potatoes last night. Leftovers tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was one of my adult children's birthday. So we went to a local restaurant for supper. I had a sirloin steak, salad, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just took a layered pizza pie out of the oven. (as if I didn't have enough food in the fridge already) It's a different sort of recipe, which I tend to make often. 

If you're interested, here's the recipe~
Easy Pizza or Taco Pie | Granny Smith's Kitchen (proboards.com)


----------



## Gayle in KY

And now I'm making spaghetti sauce. I hope my refrigerator shelves don't collapse.


----------



## doozie

Lunch for me was a grilled Swiss cheese and tomato on rye. DH made a sub sandwich.

Dinner will be burgers, much to DH's delight.
Sliced potatoes and onions with spices cooked in a skillet on the grill too. I'm looking forward to them, they could be a meal in itself for me and might be. 

Chicken Marsala tomorrow and a pasta side.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch I cooked a couple 1/2 lb burgers and ate them "open faced" on a "keto bun" (2 grams of net carbs). They were topped with cheese mayo, and some coconut oil. Also had some asparagus with butter on the side.

Last night's supper was chili lime tequila salmon that was baked in the oven and steamed and buttered green beans on the side. Dessert was a small portion of keto ice cream.

This morning, so far, I'm enjoying some coffee.


----------



## Gayle in KY

Cheese mayo. There's something that never crossed my mind. I guess I will be making something today after all.


----------



## alida

I took a pork tenderloin out of the freezer this morning, and plan to make it with teriyaki sauce for dinner, and leftovers. Sides will be easy, a Asian style mixed frozen vegetable mix. Two more small dents in the freezer.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> Cheese mayo. There's something that never crossed my mind. I guess I will be making something today after all.


That's what I get for forgetting a comma between cheese and mayo. LOL


----------



## 67drake

Tonight will be my fish fry at the diner, I assume.
Tomorrow morning I plan on bacon, and maybe BLT’s for lunch. My kids sent me a box from Nueskys for Father’s Day. It’s my favorite brand of bacon, besides some from the butcher.


----------



## Gayle in KY

sniper69 said:


> That's what I get for forgetting a comma between cheese and mayo. LOL


That's how ideas are born.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just made some cheese mayo. I mixed roughly equal parts shredded cheddar and mayonnaise and added a small squirt of mustard and a pinch of salt. It's delicious! I put some on my bean burger and it was really, really good! This is going to be a regular at my house. 

Even if it was inadvertent, thanks for the idea, @sniper69 !


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> I just made some cheese mayo. I mixed roughly equal parts shredded cheddar and mayonnaise and added a small squirt of mustard and a pinch of salt. It's delicious! I put some on my bean burger and it was really, really good! This is going to be a regular at my house.
> 
> Even if it was inadvertent, thanks for the idea, @sniper69 !


Glad the idea worked out. Now you have me thinking. Did you use yellow mustard or spicy brown?

Also it makes me think of some of the versions of pimento cheese that are out there (mayo cheese, pimentos - and whatever other ingredients based on which recipe one follows).

For mayo - I've been enjoying Blue Plate brand. It isn't found locally, so I have it shipped in (luckily it is sold on Amazon, lol).

This morning I cooked later than usual so it ended up being breakfast and lunch in one. I ended up cooking some Mulay's breakfast sausage and served the sausage with scrambled eggs with cheese.

Supper ended up being a take out kind of night. I had a super greens salad bowl topped with steak, bean sprouts, pickled red cabbage, cucumbers, egg, sesame kale, cheese, and some gochujang.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69 , I used yellow mustard and homemade mayonnaise. I thought of putting dill relish, but thought that might make it taste too much like the Big Mac sauce I usually make.


----------



## snowlady

Drake, one of hubby's customers sends us a Nueskes box every year for Christmas. Love that stuff.


----------



## 67drake

snowlady said:


> Drake, one of hubby's customers sends us a Nueskes box every year for Christmas. Love that stuff.


Lucky!
It’s weird because none of the guys at work had ever heard ofNueskes. I know it’s not a household name, but figured a few would have had it before.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night was a clean out the fridge night. Leftover meatloaf, green beans and mashed cauliflower.


----------



## alida

This talk about pimento cheese sent me to google to see what it's about as it's not something common around here. I see that there are many versions and they remind me a bit of the cheese balls available at Christmas, only softer. I wonder if it would work in a grilled cheese sandwich, with a slice of ham. hum....

Lunch today was the left over teriyaki pork and vegetables. It's hot up here, 85F, well that's hot to ME, so dinner is going to be a Cobb salad type meal, with green goddess dressing.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> This talk about pimento cheese sent me to google to see what it's about as it's not something common around here. I see that there are many versions and they remind me a bit of the cheese balls available at Christmas, only softer. I wonder if it would work in a grilled cheese sandwich, with a slice of ham. hum....
> 
> Lunch today was the left over teriyaki pork and vegetables. It's hot up here, 85F, well that's hot to ME, so dinner is going to be a Cobb salad type meal, with green goddess dressing.


alida - I would say pimento cheese is more popular in the Southern US. It is good on burgers and with other foods too. In my opinion, a grilled cheese made with it would be very tasty. 

Here is a link to the brand I've bought in the past (haven't seen it for sale locally since last year). https://www.pimentocheese.com/products/ It is basically cheddar cheese, mayo, pimento, cream cheese, and some salt and spices. With @Gayle in KY posting about making cheese mayo - I think I'll be motivated soon to try to make something similar (the great thing with cooking is tweaking recipes to ones own tastes).


----------



## Pony

We had cheddar brats with jazzed up kraut: Naturally fermented sauerkraut, with finely chopped carrot, onion, celery, topped with crispy fried and crushed bacon. 

Not too shabby. 

Tonight's supper will be shakshuka.


----------



## alida

Thankyou @sniper69 . I did more googling and while it's not available in my part of Ontario, that I can see, there are a couple restaurants that serve pimento cheese as an appetizer. I may meander near one of them in the near future and check this out. Or, make some.


----------



## doozie

DH is making is making us a ham omelette this morning. 

I bought some raspberries and blackberries at the store yesterday and will snack on them all day, and maybe make blueberry pancakes tomorrow.

Tonight,smoked sausage, hopefully I can grill it outside depending on the weather. Probably a side of potatoes and some carrot coins too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went out to eat dinner at La Terracita in Chelem. Great place to eat or drink plus tt is all outdoor seating. When we got there the waiter asked what we wanted to drink, of course we said margaritas with salt and on the rocks, While we waited for our drinks they brought out the botanas. There was fish ceviche, shredded cooked shark with spices, boiled potatoes with tomatoes, onions and habaneros along with some chips. For dinner we both got Poc Chuc (sliced pork) which comes with a lettuce and cucumber salad (no dressing) a dab of refried beans and lots of grilled onions plus a stack of corn tortillas. It was a great meal at a very inexpensive cost.


----------



## 67drake

No time to cook yesterday as rain was forecast for today, so wanted to get my outdoor projects completed.
So I ran to the store this morning and made sure I had fresh lettuce and tomato. I cooked up my Neuske’s corned beef hash in the leftover bacon grease after frying up the bacon. Oh yeah.


----------



## snowlady

We went to a local restaurant last night. A Cuban for me and a BLT for hubs. Really good! I made biscuits and gravy for brunch today. We had angel food cake and strawberries this afternoon at the in-laws for Father's Day. Egg rolls and wine for supper.


----------



## Pony

Jerk chicken and mixed green salad tonight.

On Wednesday, we had the butcher's son come out to drop the steer we've been raising for two years. He left the organ meat ("humbles"). The 13 pound liver was sliced, portioned, wrapped, and put in the freezer. 

The lungs were cooked and chopped up for dog feed.

The heart, tongue, and a kidney were put into corning brine. I am looking forward to Corned Heart et al in a few more days.


----------



## sniper69

Hope all had an enjoyable Father's Day yesterday. Yesterday evening, after getting back from the scout camp where my youngest son is at this week - my wife suggested Smash Burger for supper (she knows I love their burgers in a "bunless" option). I'm working today - then will be back to scout camp this evening through tomorrow evening. I might be eating light while there, lol. Then I'll be back home Tuesday evening to be able to work on Wednesday, and back out there Wednesday evening to Thursday evening. Then back home Thursday evening work Friday and back Friday evening until camp ends on Saturday. Makes for a convoluted and interesting week - but am thankful I can take the two days off that I was able to get (a busy time of year at work) and get to spend some time with my son when he isn't busy doing other things at camp.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops and applesauce.

Tomorrow egg rolls in the airfryer, ground pork and cabbage as the filling, plus spices, and a few leek dumplings to finish off from the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Hope all had an enjoyable Father's Day yesterday. Yesterday evening, after getting back from the scout camp where my youngest son is at this week - my wife suggested Smash Burger for supper (she knows I love their burgers in a "bunless" option). I'm working today - then will be back to scout camp this evening through tomorrow evening. I might be eating light while there, lol. Then I'll be back home Tuesday evening to be able to work on Wednesday, and back out there Wednesday evening to Thursday evening. Then back home Thursday evening work Friday and back Friday evening until camp ends on Saturday. Makes for a convoluted and interesting week - but am thankful I can take the two days off that I was able to get (a busy time of year at work) and get to spend some time with my son when he isn't busy doing other things at camp.


Gee, sounds like one of my weeks!
Coffee and banana for breakfast. Took left over bacon and corned beef hash to work, and a baggie full of grapes and strawberries. 
Dinner, who knows, I’ll cross that bridge when I get there!


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we invited our neighbors over. She got her 2nd vaccine shot on Friday so we decided to have some drinks and snacks. We did chicken wings in the Air Fryer, deep fried some french fries, had a bowl of jalapenos with carrots and onions in the jalapeno juice. Our first drink before eating was the Vesper Martini made famous in the James Bond movies. Then we went to wine.


----------



## 67drake

Well, my towns American Legion post had its burger night at town hall. So it was 2 cheeseburgers, baked beans,and potato salad for dinner. My wife was in Racine over the weekend, so she brought back a few rhubarb Kringles. This is the only time of the year you can get the rhubarb, if you want it fresh anyway. So I had a piece of that too.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had red snapper and a Cauliflower, bacon, shredded cheese and mayo cold salad. Also had some siracha and mayo mixture for the fish


----------



## snowlady

Grilled brats and French fries here.


----------



## alida

chicken wings and salad at this house


----------



## TEXKAT

Turkey, Yams, Greens, and Cranberry Sauce.


----------



## snowlady

Grilled pork chops and a huge salad.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Well, my towns American Legion post had its burger night at town hall. So it was 2 cheeseburgers, baked beans,and potato salad for dinner. My wife was in Racine over the weekend, so she brought back a few rhubarb Kringles. This is the only time of the year you can get the rhubarb, if you want it fresh anyway. So I had a piece of that too.


I was at a Trader joe's store last weekend and saw they had Kringle for sale from Racine. I didn't check to see what flavors - because i didn't want to be tempted while doing keto. But if I said I didn't drool t the thought of eating a whole kringle I would be a liar.


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday I had eggs for breakfast with cheese and ham (cooked by one of the scoutmasters at camp), burger patties and toppings for lunch (the scouts had burgers, fries, and chips), and for supper last night I had a small salad at camp, and on my way home picked up some ribs and collards to finish off my supper. This morning so far I am drinking coffee and getting ready for a meeting.

I'm unsure what lunch and supper today will be - but tonight I head back out to camp.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I have one more bean burger for supper tonight then I'm switching to something else. I'm getting tired of bean burgers (not so much them, but the buns)

I'm experimenting with pie crust today. I make a pie crust mix and keep it in the fridge for when I make a pie. I wondered what would happen if I put some of the mix in a bowl and added enough water to make it a batter, poured it in a pan, and baked it. It's cooling now. It looks ok, but a bit spongy, which might not be a bad thing. Not sure what I'm going to top it with. I'm not big on sweets and the only fruit I have is tangerines. I didn't plan this very well.


----------



## muleskinner2

I just put some stew fixens in the Afghan Pressure Cooker, and started the timer. Fifty five minutes to go.


----------



## muleskinner2

I let the stew cool, and divided it into single serving ziplock freezer bags and put them in the freezer. Nine meals ready to heat up and eat.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had leftover fish and the cold cauliflower salad. Tonight a steamed cauliflower in butter, then a whole chicken breast cooked in a siracha sauce.


----------



## doozie

We split a steak for lunch today, and I had some beets and their greens from the garden. DH made a steak sandwich with tomato, it sure looked good!

Dinner is bone in chicken breasts on the grill, I have a hard time finding bone in that are small sized, but there they were, so they came home with me. 
I find the jumbo sized I see everywhere are tough and flavorless for the most part. 
We will have Cauliflower on the side and probably a stuffing with added diced veggies.

Tomorrow is Chicken Marsala over rice, and I'll add extra mushrooms and red pepper slices too. Maybe some frozen shrimp from the freezer because I'm curious how Marsala sauce will go with shrimp and I need to use them up.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ordered from the Bullpen Bar and restaurant. We both got the Baby Back Ribs with French Fries. I got cole slaw with mine and a side salad for the other order.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is breaded fish from the freezer, potato cakes, and peas. DH likes this more than I, but it is quick and easy. 
Also, Shrimp in the Marsala sauce was "different", if I saw it on a restaurant menu I'd pass on it.


----------



## 67drake

Last night was fish fry at the diner. I got the baked cod and salad bar. Soup was tomato tortilini. I couldn’t resist trying one of their desserts. It was lemon cake with a layer of cheesecake with an additional topping of blueberry. Very good! No pictures as we were with another couple that we rarely see, so the conversation was flying along, and I hate being on my camera and phone when with other people.


----------



## Pony

The corned heart, kidney, and tongue are now simmering on the rangetop. Will serve that with new potatoes, alongside cabbage sauteed in butter with mushrooms, onions, and sweet pepper.


----------



## sniper69

Well the week at scout camp ended and the boys are back home safe (we ended up packing up last night based on weather forecast - and the thunderstorms didn't materialize. But based on the information we had - it was the correct decision to make).

Last night, after getting home, I ended up cooking some Koegel Vienna's and warmed a can of Tony Packos Chili sauce and had chili cheese dogs with onion.


----------



## alida

It rained a lot here today so I decided to make strawberry/rhubarb/orange jam and rhubarb/onion chutney. Now there are 14 jars sitting on racks cooling down and I'm cooling down with some iced tea (no sugar). I do believe that dinner is going to be some sliced tomato and fresh mozzarella with chopped fresh basil and a bit of olive oil. No cooking.


----------



## 67drake

Mmm…rhubarb anything! I’ll admit I had to look up chutney, I had never heard of that. It sounds good!


----------



## susieneddy

tonight we had Beef Hoisin Sauce with egg noodles


----------



## Gayle in KY

I just slapped some cheddar cheese and cooked chicken breast in a flour tortilla and nuked it. No sauce or anything else. I made a half gallon of mint water this morning (sprigs of mint roughed up and put in a jar with plain water and refrigerated) Had a glass of that to wash it down.


----------



## alida

67drake said:


> Mmm…rhubarb anything! I’ll admit I had to look up chutney, I had never heard of that. It sounds good!


I love chutneys' with Indian food. This one though is fantastic with roast chicken/turkey instead of cranberry sauce. It's also really good on a ham sandwich.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday ended up being some steak and burgers cooked, and for sides cole slaw as well as steamed green beans were made.

This morning, there were scrambled eggs with cheese and sausage made for breakfast. In the fridge there is a tri-tip and some beef short ribs that will either be grilled or smoked. Also there are plans to make some keto chili to have ready to go for a quick meal sometime this week. If my ambitions pan out - I'm going to try to make a new keto dessert. I'll post later if it gets made.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I love chutneys' with Indian food. This one though is fantastic with roast chicken/turkey instead of cranberry sauce. It's also really good on a ham sandwich.


Chutney's are good. Something related (in my opinion) to a chutney that I enjoy is chow chow (some might call it piccalilli). I have made and canned green tomato chow chow in the past. It is quite tasty.


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes tonight, chips, and DH is dealing with peas from the garden, so probably peas on the side.

Tomorrow I'm trying this in the instant pot, the picture looked good, I've got a lonely avocado on the counter, and we can put it it tortillas if we want. 









Instant Pot Taco Rice


Make Instant Pot taco rice into bowls, burritos, salad or nachos with ground beef and chili powder for a one-pot dinner recipe.




www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, Grandma always had chow chow in her pantry. Good way to use up the green tomatoes at the end of the season. She served it with soup beans. I had her teach me to make it when I was a teenager and I do the same.

I make cranberry chutney around Thanksgiving when cranberries are cheap. I can enough to last the year. The other day I was making overnight oats and had some cooked apples and raisins in the fridge to put in it. I accidentally grabbed the chutney. I thought it would be gross, but it was pretty good. I might do it again.


----------



## sniper69

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, Grandma always had chow chow in her pantry. Good way to use up the green tomatoes at the end of the season. She served it with soup beans. I had her teach me to make it when I was a teenager and I do the same.
> 
> I make cranberry chutney around Thanksgiving when cranberries are cheap. I can enough to last the year. The other day I was making overnight oats and had some cooked apples and raisins in the fridge to put in it. I accidentally grabbed the chutney. I thought it would be gross, but it was pretty good. I might do it again.


@Gayle in KY Cranberry chutney sounds good. Would you want to share the recipe? 

The recipe I use for the green tomato chow chow is at the following link Learn How to Make Chow Chow Relish With Green Tomatoes and Cabbage (I had to dig through my links, the site had changed names sometime in the past). I do add some crushed red pepper flake and some hot peppers from the garden when I make it. Here is a pic from a few years ago of some that I made. Hopefully some can be made this fall,as I didn't make any last year.


----------



## Gayle in KY

@sniper69, cranberry chutney is my son's favorite. The recipe is here~ 
Cranberry Chutney Sauce | Granny Smith's Kitchen (proboards.com)


----------



## 67drake

Geez, you people are making food I never heard of, and I’m proud when I have time to throw hamburgers on the grill. 
So that’s what we had last night. We had a couple in town staying at our rental cottage, so they came over with their kids for dinner. Burgers on the grill with potato chips on the side.
A lady in the neighborhood bakes/sells out of her house. My wife had her bake me an angel food cake as a surprise. It’s perfect! I like it a little overcooked so that the outside is crunchy.
Bought a bunch of various fruits for my lunches at work this upcoming week.
I haven’t really decided what I’m making for dinner tonight. I’m going to kill off any leftovers if there are any.


----------



## snowlady

I want to say my mom's chow chow had corn in it too. It looks similar to Sniper's jars


----------



## alida

Gayle in KY said:


> @sniper69, cranberry chutney is my son's favorite. The recipe is here~
> Cranberry Chutney Sauce | Granny Smith's Kitchen (proboards.com)


more fantastic canning recipes for me to try. Thanks @Gayle in KY and @sniper69 
Gayle in KY, my mothers recipe is similar, with pear instead of apple, and sometimes finely diced apricots and raisins - basically depended on what was in the house. Sniper69 I love the website Spruce Eats and the recipe looks very familiar

In the interest of staying somewhat on topic - breakfast today was a egg/mushroom omelet with seed bread, lunch was apples/walnuts/cheese and red pepper strips and dinner featured corn chowder with smoked bacon - which I didn't have to make so it tasted twice as good. Dessert was a Japanese style cheesecake, with fresh strawberry sauce. I don't think I'll try that type of cheesecake again.


----------



## GTX63

Used the oven over the weekend to make a pot pie casserole.
Pie crust on the bottom and biscuits on the top.
Chicken, peas, carrots, onion, pepper, mushroom soup and whatever else fell out of the cabinet overhead.
It should last thru today and stick to everyone's ribs until Wednesday.


----------



## sniper69

Well supper plans changed for yesterday. I had beef short ribs cooking low and slow on the grill and a tri-tip all set up and waiting for its turn on the grill, when my wife reminded me it was our Sunday school adult small groups evening where we meet at a friends house for supper and Bible study. So since the short ribs still had a few hours to go (they had taken what smoke that they could and had been put into a pan of braising liquid), I quickly whipped up a salad topped with strawberries, blueberries, and four types of cheese and baked some non-keto chocolate chip cookies to take. Our friends cooked steaks on the grill, and everyone attending brought sides and desserts (there were 3 different salads ). So after Bible study and fellowship was over, we came back home and the short ribs were finished. After getting more charcoal ready, and adding some apple wood to it, the tri-tip was cooked late last night. Both the Tri-tip and short ribs will be eaten on today. Also last night (I stayed up way to late, lol), I ended up making a new (to me) keto dessert - Keto Chocolate Chip Cookie Cheesecake Bars. Since they had to cool - I figured I would have one for breakfast.  So it was served with some Cafe Bustelo "Brazil" Coffee (Brazilian Dark Roast Ground Coffee | Café Bustelo®).

Here is a picture when the Keto Chocolate Chip Cookie Cheesecake Bars first came out of the oven last night.










Here is a pic of a slice with the pan in the background this morning.











And for anyone interested - the recipe used can be found at Keto Chocolate Chip Cookie Cheesecake Bars (a wonderful site ( All Day I Dream About Food - All the best low carb keto recipes for a healthy lifestyle ) with lots of keto dessert ideas/recipes that I still want to try.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Geez, you people are making food I never heard of, and I’m proud when I have time to throw hamburgers on the grill.
> So that’s what we had last night. We had a couple in town staying at our rental cottage, so they came over with their kids for dinner. Burgers on the grill with potato chips on the side.
> A lady in the neighborhood bakes/sells out of her house. My wife had her bake me an angel food cake as a surprise. It’s perfect! I like it a little overcooked so that the outside is crunchy.
> Bought a bunch of various fruits for my lunches at work this upcoming week.
> I haven’t really decided what I’m making for dinner tonight. I’m going to kill off any leftovers if there are any.


But, burgers are so good (says the guy who loves eating burgers  ). I had a burger on Saturday evening (about 2/3 lb size) with American, smoked white cheddar, habanero jack cheese, and bacon on top. 

The Angel food cake sounds delicious. Did you have it with some berries and whipped cream?


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> more fantastic canning recipes for me to try. Thanks @Gayle in KY and @sniper69
> Gayle in KY, my mothers recipe is similar, with pear instead of apple, and sometimes finely diced apricots and raisins - basically depended on what was in the house. Sniper69 I love the website Spruce Eats and the recipe looks very familiar


Oh yeah! More recipe ideas (as I'm thinking about chow chow and chutney, and trying not to drool on the keyboard). the Spruce Eats website used to be southerfood.about.com - but that redirects to the same recipes at spruce eats (at least they left redirects in place.  ),


----------



## JRHill02

What's cooking? *We are.* Its a few minutes after 11am and its 104F and climbing quickly to the forecast of 115F.

I wish our wood burner had a reverse cycle like a heat pump.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we did 4 leg/thigh quarters in the Ninja Foodi. We added Walkerwoods Hot and spicy Jerk sauce to it. They came out perfect. We also had some refried beans to go along with it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we cooked up some chunks of beef and made a ragu out of it and poured it over some spaghetti. That will also be dinner tonight I think


----------



## doozie

This week I'm inspired to make things we have not had in a while.

The store had good looking Salmon so I picked up a large portion, we will be able to freeze some for later too.

Also babyback ribs and a whole chicken made it home.

We are breaking out the smoker tomorrow and the next day for all and I'm trying to remember what else we enjoyed as a smoked side dish. Years ago I was on a smoked food kick.
Root beer floats planned for one of the days.

Tonight it's burgers on the grill and they will turn into patty melts, not sure what else yet.

A Pepperidge farm chocolate cake from the freezer for dessert, I wasn't sure they still made them and it's too hot to make anything in the oven here.


----------



## alida

I grilled a hamburger for dinner, the first one I've had in some time. I added a slice of old cheddar, tomato, red onion and green pickle relish. I won't wait so long to make one again.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we stopped at Hermana Republica for an early dinner after running around in Merida. We had the marinated pork in our house Vanilla Porter with mushrooms and carrots and Chile xcatik stuffed with beef laying on a bed of mashed potatoes. We washed it down with their locally brewed IPA beer


----------



## doozie

This is what I am making along with the smoked ribs tonight. BBQ beans too.
Really looking forward to dinner in about an hour.

I've made this before and it always turns out well, it's still too hot to turn on the oven as far as I'm concerned, so this is how I'm making the cornbread instead.
(It must have taken me an hour to locate the darn pan it cooks in, I've been decluttering and re arranging the kitchen the last few days)









Quick Instant Pot Cornbread


This recipe for Instant Pot Jiffy Cornbread starts with a shortcut mix for a 3-ingredient side dish all year long.




www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## alida

I marinated some skinless chicken pieces in a tandoori indian paste and yogurt, and now they're in my oven sizzling away. I could, and will, eat chicken in this marinade hot or cold and there's enough for leftovers tomorrow and Saturday with salads. I'm having fresh green peas, and a side of cucumber salad with it, and then fresh local strawberries and cherries for dessert. Almost better than ice cream.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a salad and finally finished off the ragu from a couple of days ago.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had burgers and for my wife's birthday dessert we found a local specialty bakery that makes and sells keto cupcakes.

The evening before we made pizza (really enjoying the keto (non-cauliflower) crust).

On Tuesday finally made a double batch of keto chili.


----------



## snowlady

We stopped at the root beer stand for supper last night. Mmmmm. Pork tenderloins with fried and a big root beer!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I'm making bread and a baked egg mixture for breakfast sandwiches for the weekend. 

Supper will be BBQ chicken sandwiches.


----------



## alida

tonight I'm having the same meal I had last night. Tomorrow though, I'm going to my first bbq of the season and I'm really looking forward to hamburger and sausage on the grill, with just a bit of that smoky charred flavouring. Yum. I'm responsible for dessert and I think I'm bringing cherry or plum strudel. I rarely make desserts - I know a great German bakery with people who make them far far better than I.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday DH had a fire going all afternoon for branch clean up, and we cooked giant baked potatoes in the coals, we made loaded bakers when done, they were perfect to go with our leftovers.

Chicken cut in half on the charcoal grill tonight with zucchini and maybe Spanish rice.

I'll use one of the chicken halves tomorrow in some way because I'm not planning on cooking anything, but who knows, that might change.

I saw a recipe for baked potato bombs that involved coring and filling with all sorts of choices then plugging the potato with the cored part and wrapping with bacon and then foil, seems a bit involved, but I'm thinking yesterday's potatoes wrapped in just bacon and foil in the coals would have been even better. DH said he'd get some bacon tomorrow, LOL.


----------



## sniper69

Hope everyone has had an excellent 4th of July.


----------



## GTX63

I cooked as much as I could on the charcoal grill yesterday.
One of the menu choices we had was a large Idaho potato loaded with butter, sour cream and smoked bbq pulled pork and crispy bacon bits over the top.
Wrapped the potato only and toss it along the perimeter of the coals. A little plum and hickory chip smoke add to the flavor.

There are two things that define aromatherapy to me- that heavy smokey charcoal smell that clings to your clothes and the heavy smokey aroma of fat and grease and meat doing its slow sizzle under that lid.
It doesn't matter what my mood is; I could be holding draft notice papers from the IRS in my hand and if I walk into an area of a wood fired food fest the world just melts away.


----------



## snowlady

GTX, I will take a potato to go, please.


----------



## GTX63

This was at my neighbor's house.








He did a wild Raspberry cobbler in his cast iron Dutch Oven.








Then he did a Peach Cobbler.








His main meal was a smoked ham on his grill.








I went up the hill to his place after our festivities for the cold drinks and conversation and stayed until the sun set.


----------



## doozie

I made yogurt last night, it seems to have turned out fine.

Chicken salad for lunch.

Burgers and big bacon wrapped potatoes on the charcoal grill for dinner, veggie from the freezer.
Root beer floats have become very popular in the evening here too


----------



## newfieannie

looks like everyone has been cooking up a storm. it all looks so good! i made my first ever tuna casserole today. i dont eat tuna. salmon is my go to fish. i buy it for my son and he tells me he has 60 cans that i have given him over the pandemic so he doesn't want anymore. yet anyway.

i had no idea what i was doing. boiled a bit of macaroni, made a white sauce from the leftover champagne from VD . fried a few onions, peppers and whatnot. dumped it in the pan. put on a few buttered crumbs and cheddar cheese. it didn't turn out half bad. i could get use to this. ~Georgia


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had shrimp creole over rice


----------



## doozie

Tonight is Gyros from a frozen package of Gyros meat, a new type of packaging, individual slices instead of a frozen block of slices. I hope it's good.
I made Tzatziki sauce last night to go with from my strained yogurt and some dill from the garden.
I'd be fine with the sauce alone on some pita bread myself, but I'll try a few strips of meat too.

We made an extra potato last night, and I'm going to try a baked potato soup for two as a side instead of fries.

Tomorrow is either split pea and ham soup, or scalloped potatoes with ham.


----------



## alida

It's hot and muggy here. I'm just going to have a salad with some canned tuna for protein. @newfieannie comment about tuna reminded me that I should eat one of the 20 or so cans of the that fish that I have stacked up in the cupboard. Yes, I do like tuna, all fish actually.


----------



## Gayle in KY

I haven't been able to eat bean burgers because of a flare-up of gout, so I did some research and found out I can eat them if I make them with pinto beans, which are low in purine. So I put pinto beans on to soak last night and cooked them today. I cooked and cooked and cooked them, but they wouldn't get tender, even after more than 6 hours. Did some research and found out that acid will keep them from getting tender. I had added some ketchup. So, I stirred in a little baking soda (a little excitement), then cooked them some more. They were tender in 20 minutes! 

They came out really tasty, better than any other bean I've tried.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper I had a mixed green salad with steak, tomato, cheese, sour cream, and guacamole on top.

For lunch, I had a couple of Koegel's dinner franks, served with some sugar free ketchup and a slice of smoked white cheddar cheese.

Yesterday, the family and I went to the zoo to see the animals and sweat in the heat. Supper was a salad and steak bowl from the local Bibibop restaurant.

The weekend was a whirl wind with travelling to one of my niece's graduation open house. I did stay within the keto lifestyle over the weekend - it just meant being selective on what I ate.  The nice thing was getting to see my parent's on Sunday morning before driving back to Ohio. They made sure I had a nice breakfast with lot's of black coffee, scrambled eggs, and sausage.


----------



## doozie

We are having a very unusual cool weather day here, so we went with scalloped potatoes and ham, also made some Oatmeal raisin cookies since the oven was on.

Tomorrow a beef stew that I'll use tomato juice as the liquid, cooked In the crock pot.
I may even make some rolls or buns to go with because it's another nice cool day tomorrow.
I miss the homemade breads from the winter and spring.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had fajita's with all the fixins


----------



## alida

It’s cooled down here to about 70f so I made some vegetable soup and added sliced cooked chorizo sausage to it which added quite a kick of flavour.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we were going to have leftover fajita's but we discovered a pack of three types of Italian meats. So we will have that long with some green, black and Kalamata olives, sliced cheese and red wine for dinner.


----------



## DW

Tonight's experiment...baked potatoes in the crock pot. It's a mere 107 degrees right now!


----------



## Gayle in KY

I sort of cleaned out the fridge today. I froze the leftover pinto beans (in 5 1-cup packages) and some cooked cauliflower. Then I made a batch of breakfast sandwiches (8 of them) and a batch of egg bites. I made 6 big egg bites in a tart pan and put them on some leftover hamburger buns. The rest of the egg bites were baked in tiny muffin tins. I ended up with 3 dozen of those. I boiled a package of new potatoes yesterday. I made some of those into potato salad. I didn't need all the onions I cut up for the potato salad, so I put the rest in a small bag and froze them. 

For supper, I ate one of the egg bite sandwiches. Surprise! Not a bean burger! I'll probably regret it; I'm not supposed to eat pork, but it sure was good.


----------



## snowlady

It's a frozen pizza night. In my defense last night was steak, mashed garlic taters and roasted carrots. We are gearing up for a big family party on Saturday so tomorrow night won't be very good either.


----------



## alida

It rained all day, again, and again I decided to cook. I fried some sliced radishes - fantastic! and roasted some tiny turnip halves and sweet potatoes. I stuck some salmon in the oven near the end and called it dinner. I really liked turnip roasted that way and will definitely do so again. Dessert was fresh, local cherries.


----------



## sniper69

For supper last night I marinated some chicken breasts in a garlic and herb marinade. Then cooked them most of the way in a pan with some coconut oil. The chicken and coconut oil were then put on a foil lined cookie sheet, topped with some fresh mozzarella, then some pizza sauce, and some shredded mozzarella cheese. I put them into a 375 degree Fahrenheit oven for about 15 minutes to finish cooking the chicken and to melt the cheese real good. Some keto bread was then buttered and topped with garlic powder and mozzarella cheese and put in a 425 degree oven for about 5 minutes. The chicken concoction was served on top of the keto bread with some steamed and buttered broccoli on the side.


----------



## 67drake

Good news/bad news for me.
Bad news is my favorite diner to get fish fry at has decided not to be open on Friday nights anymore. They are a breakfast and lunch place, and were only open in the evening on Friday. I suspect it is just taking too much time from the family to do this. My wife and I will have to come up with a plan B.
Good news is my wife and I are going up to LaCross today. We’re eating dinner at an all you can eat steak buffet. Though I don’t eat like I did when I was younger, I’m sure I’ll walk away not hungry.


----------



## TEXKAT

Supper will be homemade venison/pork sausage, buttered noodles, and broccoli. Dessert will be ice cream!


----------



## alida

It's still chilly here, 66F or so, and raining. I'm taking advantage of the unusually cool temperatures to start a pot roast simmering on the stove. Gayle's comment about baking breakfast bites is making me think I could make some too, for the freezer, before it gets hot next week.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight was the leftover fajitas and refried beans washed down with margaritas


----------



## doozie

Last night we had Hawaiian chicken patties from Aldis, they were pretty good. I don't know if they have them available all the time.

DH is having whatever he wants from the freezer tonight, probably more Gyros.

I'm trying to fast for a day, maybe I'll have water with lemon slices, or tea with lemon, probably both. How hard can this be? I have a feeling around dinner time it will be more of a challenge.


----------



## 67drake

Well, I’m kind of cheating here, I’m out of town, so it’s not anything that I cooked.
Last night the wife and I ate at a steak buffet. $13.99 for all you can eat, and I’ll just say I got my money’s worth. 2 steaks and a burger and chicken sandwich.
We’re staying at a B and B. The breakfast was outstanding. I’ll just post the pics.


----------



## alida

That is one beautiful breakfast @67drake ! The steak buffet sounds delicious too and the price was definitely right. I don't call it cheating, I call that enjoying your time away. 

I ended up out for a breakfast with a friend at a diner that's been around since the '50's, same location and the grandson is in charge now. I don't know how they do it, but eggs and sausage on a grill, with a grilled tomato as a nod to vegetables, can not be duplicated at home.

Lunch was a apple and piece of cheese, dinner will be leftover pot roast and steamed green beans I bought from a farmers market.


----------



## GTX63

Spaghetti and Biscuits tonight. I spent time digging out last year's green beans, tomatoes, peppers and some odds and ends out of the freezer and cooked them up. It isn't spaghetti weather but I was tired of always pushing the same stuff out of the way looking for something else.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight is leftovers from the party today. That includes Italian beef, raspberry pie, a couple of different salads and a slice of really good sourdough bread


----------



## alida

@snowlady That sounds like quite a delicious spread for a party, and the leftovers probably taste just as good, or better.


----------



## 67drake

Oh boy. I’m getting spoiled. One of the owners of the B and B we’re staying at is a chef. I’m not used to eating like this. My breakfast-


----------



## doozie

Drake, fancy! Looks spectacular!
The filled squash is a great idea I hope to try someday now.

This morning DH made bacon on the griddle on the grill.
BLTS on toasted French rolls, perfection.
The tomatoes and the bacon fit perfectly, no loss of the filling, you could eat it with one hand almost, it's a do again.

I browned burger patties and they are now in the crockpot with spaghetti sauce and extra veggies. Patties and pasta tonight, a big flat meatball, LOL.


----------



## susieneddy

We forgot to thaw anything out last night. It was to late to cook a meal so we nuked some frozen lentil soup.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had some friends over for a cookout. I smoked 2 racks of St. Louis Style Ribs a pack of 8 garlic brats. We had potato salad, baked beans using 3 types of beans and a tomato, onion and cucumber salad in balsamic vinegar. Leftovers tonight


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Drake, fancy! Looks spectacular!
> The filled squash is a great idea I hope to try someday now.
> 
> This morning DH made bacon on the griddle on the grill.
> BLTS on toasted French rolls, perfection.
> The tomatoes and the bacon fit perfectly, no loss of the filling, you could eat it with one hand almost, it's a do again.
> 
> I browned burger patties and they are now in the crockpot with spaghetti sauce and extra veggies. Patties and pasta tonight, a big flat meatball, LOL.


I’m usually not a fan of squash, but it was excellent! I ate it down to the skin.
Thread drift-My wife and I are old house fanatics, so we do the B and B thing just to visit old homes,not to mention we are very social, and like to meet interesting people. This was hands down the best place I’ve ever stayed at! Excellent food, decor, and the house was amazing. The two guys that run it are as interesting people as I’ve ever met. We would sit and talk for an hour or more after breakfast every day. I actually asked my boss today for another vacation day in December so that I can book another stay at this home during the Christmas season. Nothing like an old mansion decorated for Christmas. I pray for snow. 
If anyone is interested here is the link.








Castle La Crosse Bed And Breakfast


Located in downtown La Crosse Wisconsin. Offering amazing breakfasts, luxury rooms and historic setting.




castlelacrossebnb.com


----------



## doozie

We've each been doing our own thing for the last few days, time to make something a bit more filling today.

A small eye of round with spices, pepperocini and red peppers in the crock pot for an Italian beef flavor, to be turned into sandwiches on hearty rolls. 
Skillet Zucchini and onions with a cheese topping on the side.


----------



## alida

I picked up a cobb salad at the market yesterday, yes I could make it myself, no I didn't want too as they do it so well. That's my story. Anyway, that's for dinner tonight, with blue cheese dressing. Lunch today, hum, not sure yet, but it'll include fresh cherries chopped into unsweetened greek yogurt.


----------



## susieneddy

Last 2 nights we have gone out to eat. One night we went to Zincs Comfort food which is a French Cuisine restaurant. We both had crepes one with chicken and the other with shrimp. Goat cheese was on top of the crepes. It was interesting so maybe we will go back.
Last night we went to the Bullpen restaurant and we had the a Blackened Red snapper with a salad and cole slaw and also a hot roast beef sandwich with mashed potatoes/gravy and cole slaw.


----------



## 67drake

Last night my wife had defrosted some of our ground beef. So she requested burgers. I tried something a little different. I cut about 1/3 of a red onion up into small pieces, then added some bbq sauce and my favorite burger seasoning. I then mixed with my hands in a bowl, kind of like making a meatloaf sans breadcrumbs. I grilled them up on my charcoal grill. They turned out most excellent! I forget pictures, but I swear I made them. 
Tonight I’m going to have to figure out where to go for fish fry , as our usual place isn’t doing it anymore.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers and a carrot turnip mash for DH last night. His mother used to make a mash with parsnips carrots and rutabaga. He gobbled up what I made, and I had grown turnips in the garden and had to use them in some way.

This afternoon I need to pick some green beans and I found a recipe for the holiday green bean casserole that can be made in a crockpot in two and a half to three hours. We will have a scaled down recipe and more Hawaiian chicken patties tonight.

Tomorrow will be grilled pork chops with sides of pea pods and a few cherry tomatoes in a skillet. Maybe seasoned rice too.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I made a huge pasta salad with lots of veggies (cherry tomatoes, blanched broccoli, carrots, red, orange, yellow and red bell peppers, Bermuda onion,black olives, celery) dry salami, shredded parmesan and mozzarella pearls with tri color rotini tossed with Good Seasons Italian dressing with an extra packet tossed in for extra flavor. 
yum.
DH is grilling small steaks but I think I’ll just eat the pasta salad.


----------



## 67drake

We had to go up the the county seat to get popcorn and goodies for our towns outside movie night tonight. There is a good Mexican restaurant there,so instead of fish fry we had shrimp fajitas.


----------



## newfieannie

not much in the way of cooking here lately. the heat is getting to me. i didn't have any bread left so i threw together a few cheese scones today. i have tons of parsley growing so i threw some in. they turned out pretty good. i used one to make a shrimp sandwich~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Last night I made mashed potatoes, green beans and tempura chicken nuggets, DH thought sausage gravy would be a good addition over the potatoes and nuggets. It was different, but not bad.

Tonight is pork chops and who knows what else.

Tomorrow, Lasagna cupcakes, the noodles are won ton wrappers tucked into muffin tins with the usual lasagna filling. I have made them before and they are good.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made quiches in the Instant Pot yesterday. Leftovers for lunch


----------



## GTX63

Sunday was just plain old fashion made from scratch horseshoes.
Easy to make, easy to eat.

She also made a Strawberry Gooey Butter Cake but since kids are home and neither dish survived the onslaught of sparking knives and forks, I have no pictures.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

What are horseshoes?


----------



## GTX63

A hamburger Horseshoe-

Texas Toast (Toasted)
Hamburger (Crumbled or Patty)
French Fries (Shoe string, crinkled, steak fries, whatever)
Homemade Cheddar Cheese Sauce Drizzled over the top


----------



## GTX63

Horseshoes can also be made with chicken, pork, steak, buffalo/cajun style, etc.
Simple and lots of options.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Hmmm. 5000 calories?


----------



## newfieannie

i was wondering also but i see without the toast it is a lot like our Poutine. i think i would like it better with the toast though. must try that. i get so many good ideas here. ~Georgia


----------



## GTX63

newfieannie said:


> i was wondering also but i see without the toast it is a lot like our Poutine. i think i would like it better with the toast though. must try that. i get so many good ideas here. ~Georgia


I have been in eaterys where you could order it for breakfast with sausage links and eggs over easy.
Lunch with breaded chicken or ham.
Hot sauces, ranch or other dips, toast or bread or not.
The one below is deer meat.


----------



## snowlady

Ate at Red Robin Saturday night. Black n bleu burger. Very good. Sunday ate at Potosi Brewing company. Had a Rachel. Also very good. Back to my own cooking today. Tortellini with meat sauce. Not too bad either.


----------



## alida

I was out for lunch today and tried something different, a tuna poke bowl. It had warm seasoned rice on the bottom on top of a square of seaweed. The vegetables and raw tuna had a dressing with ginger in it. I will order this again without hesitation.


----------



## doozie

Marinated chicken breasts on the grill, wrapped in pita bread with fresh veggies, DH is having his with a foil packet of fresh oregano, lemon slices,potatoes and onions plus whatever else he thinks up. Plus a plain one thrown on for a future salad topping.


----------



## doozie

Last night we had Prime Rib Burger patties (DH has a new love), and bucatini pasta and sauce with a handful of fresh steamed green beans last night. Tonight the same.

A Pepperidge Farm lemon cake for dessert, and since they were on sale, I have a few more flavors in the freezer.

Many Hot and muggy days predicted for the next week.
I'm making pizza dough for tomorrow's pizza on the grill. We make two, he makes his I make mine. I had to laugh because last time, I realized we make them with the exact same toppings, just different amounts.
A side salad with the first Cucumber of the season cubed and added too.


----------



## alida

I'm making a pasta salad with some homemade pickled vegetables that are a bit too strong to eat on their own now. Mixed the some marinated artichokes and their oil and they should work perfectly. I ll load it up with more diced vegetables and I may add tuna as well.


----------



## 67drake

Well,since our fish fry diner isn’t doing their fry anymore, we’ve been trying other places. A carry out only place opened in a town up the road last week. I figured I’d splurge a little and see how good the food was. I ordered the smoked brisket and lobster tail. Also got a cup of clam chowder. It was pricey at $36, but great brisket and lobster. Clam chowder was so so.


----------



## alida

@67drake that looks absolutely delicious, and I’m amazed it’s takeout. Well worth splurging on in my opinion.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight was sweet corn, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers and cantaloupe.


----------



## sniper69

Well, I'm back from vacation and remote work trip. I've been eating well and lost some more weight (win win.  ). 

The best meal I had on the trip was a celebration meal (my oldest son asked his girlfriend to marry him, she said yes). So we went to Morimoto Asia in Orlando for a celebration. I don't ever want to have to pay that much for a meal again (I can now say been there and tried it, got the tshirt, lol). But the food was delicious. We had rangoons and frog legs for an appetizer, then my future daughter in law had sushi, my son had a filet mignon, my wife had orange chicken, and I enjoyed the Peking duck. We had a green tea tiramisu and some sort of cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Well, I'm back from vacation and remote work trip. I've been eating well and lost some more weight (win win.  ).
> 
> The best meal I had on the trip was a celebration meal (my oldest son asked his girlfriend to marry him, she said yes). So we went to Morimoto Asia in Orlando for a celebration. I don't ever want to have to pay that much for a meal again (I can now say been there and tried it, got the tshirt, lol). But the food was delicious. We had rangoons and frog legs for an appetizer, then my future daughter in law had sushi, my son had a filet mignon, my wife had orange chicken, and I enjoyed the Peking duck. We had a green tea tiramisu and some sort of cheesecake for dessert.


Congratulations.


----------



## alida

I ended up taking a uncooked stuffed pepper from the freezer and cooking it up with a spoonful of salsa added and then a bit of shredded cheese at the very end. Very good.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Congratulations.


Drake - thank you. 

And to think my sons fiancé/ is an outdoors type of lady, who loves to hunt, fish, and shoot guns (as is her whole family).  




And to keep it on track with the thread - here are a couple pictures of the desserts mentioned.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops on the grill tonight and green beans, OMG I planted too many green beans this year, I'll probably be preparing some the freezer today or tomorrow.

We did something different with one our pizzas, added leftover pasta as a topping. I saw a recipe that made ziti pizza, and we had leftovers so,why not. 
I probably wouldn't make it again, but if I had still had hungry teens, I think it might have filled their bellies for a while. It was very good, but just too much for us.

Tomorrow I'm making chili in the crock pot with browned burger patties added. We did like our pasta sauce with the big flat "meatballs" so chili made the same way should be just as good. We have chili in oversized bowls. It will be a nice flat landing pad for the diced onions and cheese.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Drake - thank you.
> 
> And to think my sons fiancé/ is an outdoors type of lady, who loves to hunt, fish, and shoot guns (as is her whole family).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep it on track with the thread - here are a couple pictures of the desserts mentioned.


She sounds like a keeper!
And to keep with the food subject, here’s my salami sandwich and fruit I packed for work.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Lots and lots of zucchini....


----------



## Pony

Just want everyone to know that, if you're in my neck of the woods on August 8, I could definitely use zucchini, because mine was decimated.

"What," you may ask, "is so special about August 8?"

August 8 is Sneak Zucchini On Your Neighbors' Porch Night. I will leave the light on, and the doors on the car will be unlocked. Thank you. 









SNEAK SOME ZUCCHINI INTO YOUR NEIGHBOR'S PORCH DAY - August 8


Sneak Some Zucchini Into Your Neighbor's Porch Day offers a clever way for gardeners to share their bounty! Recipes not included.




nationaldaycalendar.com





The holiday was started by actor Thomas Roy. 


http://wellcat.com/




*Aug 8:*:​Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbors' Porch Day -- Due to overzealous planting of zucchini, citizens are asked to drop off baskets of the squash on neighbors’ doorsteps.


----------



## sniper69

Today for lunch I made and ate a nice salad (mixed salad greens, topped with tomatoes from the garden, cucumbers, strawberries, cheese and sugar free raspberry vinaigrette).

For supper, ended up making a keto supreme pizza. The bell pepper on the pizza was from the garden.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Today for lunch I made and ate a nice salad (mixed salad greens, topped with tomatoes from the garden, cucumbers, strawberries, cheese and sugar free raspberry vinaigrette).
> 
> For supper, ended up making a keto supreme pizza. The bell pepper on the pizza was from the garden.


Nice!

Is that a cauliflower or cheese crust?


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that a cauliflower or cheese crust?


It is a cheese crust (I believe some call it a "fat head dough"). The crust is made with 2 cups of mozzarella cheese, 2 Tablespoons cream cheese (microwave both cheeses in a bowl for 45 seconds). Stir, then add in one egg and stir again, then add in a teaspoon of baking powder, one cup of almond flour, a teaspoon or so of Italian herbs (optional, but I add them), and a teaspoon of crushed red pepper (again optional, but I use them). After everything is mixed, roll out between parchment paper and put in the oven (on parchment paper) at 450 degrees Fahrenheit for 9-10 minutes. When I pull the pan out of the oven, I flip the crust over, add sauce, cheese, and toppings, then put back in for about another 10 minutes.

As a side nite - I have found if I put the parchment paper on a pizza pan, then the dough, and the other parchment paper on top, that I can roll/ flatten the dough to fit the pan. Then remove the top parchment paper before baking.

ETA: to give credit, where credit is due - this is where i got the recipe (now I just make it from memory ). 20 Minute Keto Pizza


----------



## doozie

Our local sweet corn stand is open and we stopped for half a dozen.
Corn last night, tonight and tomorrow I'm making Corn relish.
It's even better than last year and we will be back for more.

Fish and chips in the airfryer tonight.


----------



## 67drake

Real busy at work, so I only sat down to eat quickly once. I had a leftover grilled hamburger, no bun, and lots of water today!
Wife made shrimp scampi for supper. Nothing fancy, just a frozen meal. It was actually good, but I could tell there was a ton of salt in it.


----------



## 67drake

I forgot about this. While I was at a local creamery last week I picked up some different kinds of butter. This stuff is addicting! If you’ve ever been to Texas Roadhouse and tasted the fresh bread with cinnamon butter, then you know what I mean.


----------



## doozie

BLTS, we grew Yellow Boy Tomatoes, and found two that were were finally yellow last night.

I also grew yard long beans, I think we will have them sautéed with chunks of boneless chicken and garlic tonight for dinner. Maybe some noodles thrown in too.


----------



## doozie

Just burgers tonight, mine topped with corn relish.

I'm going for more corn from the stand, and I'm making corn chowder in the instant pot. I have never heard of making corn stock, Something new for tomorrow's lunch.








Fresh Corn Chowder Is the BEST Corn Chowder!


This fresh corn chowder uses the corn cobs to make a fantastic creamy broth that's loaded up with fresh corn, potatoes, and crispy bacon.




www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## 67drake

I have ground beef and cheap sirloins defrosting to grill out tonight.
Speaking of grills, my wife and I own a small guest house, and just started listing it on Air B&B. One of the most frequently requested items is a grill. So today I looked into gas grills. I use charcoal here at home, but don’t want to deal with renters throwing hot coals in the garbage can, and who knows where else. Anyway gas grills are expensive! I always get them 2nd hand, so I had no idea. Think I’m going to scan Craigslist for a good quality used one.


----------



## alida

BLT today on rye bread for lunch. The tomato was from my balcony garden. It was a relatively cool day here today so I made lazy man (woman) cabbage rolls, and roasted a pork loin that I marinated in a orange teriyaki sauce. I had some of the pork loin for dinner, with fresh corn on the cob and green beans. I finished up a bunch of cherries for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

The weekend was busy with travel for some family items. On Friday evening I did get to stop into Packo's in the Hungarian District of Toledo. Had a couple of their loaded chili cheese dogs (without the bun) and bought some cabbage rolls. Ate one cabbage roll Friday night, and the other two for lunch on Saturday. Saturday evening was salad and a slice of lasagna (to many carbs, but it is what it is). Sunday we had a meal at the church and I had a big plate of salad for lunch. On the drive home, I wasn't very hungry (the salad was huge at lunch time), so stopped for some queso and guacamole to eat.

Yesterday for breakfast had 3 fried eggs, sausage, and a slice of keto bread with some butter and cheese on top. I was still full at lunch - so didn't eat any lunch. Pizza was requested for supper - I ended up making a keto pizza with meat and vegetables on top.

Today has started with a bunch of tasty coffee. I'll probably eat some leftovers for lunch, and plan something for supper. There are a bunch of green, wax, and purple beans from the garden - so plan on steaming them, then topping with salt, pepper, and butter - - to go with whatever else is made for supper.


----------



## GTX63

sniper69 said:


> The weekend was busy with travel for some family items. On Friday evening I did get to stop into Packo's in the Hungarian District of Toledo. Had a couple of their loaded chili cheese dogs (without the bun)


You gave me a couple of ideas to clear out some hotdogs dying in the freezer and a few cans of chilli that are leaning off the edge of the pantry shelf.


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joes, green beans and leftover corn chowder. 
The chowder was good, a bit on the thin side but something I'd make once a year when the corn is ready, and maybe add additional veggies and chicken next time.

Salmon on the grill tomorrow, not sure if it's going to be plain or fancy with a glaze sauce.
To be made into salmon lettuce wraps and a side to be determined.


----------



## sniper69

GTX63 said:


> You gave me a couple of ideas to clear out some hotdogs dying in the freezer and a few cans of chilli that are leaning off the edge of the pantry shelf.


Chili cheese dogs are definitely something that are good. Add chopped onions and slather some spicy brown mustard on top. Serve with some pickles and peppers on the side.


----------



## Elevenpoint

A marbled ribeye in the grill with sides and sauteed mushrooms
Right now I'm relaxing after work with a few German wheat beers while the peach cobbler bakes
After cobbler and milk
Sleeping by 9


----------



## Evons hubby

Last night was cabbage rolls stuffed with ground beef rice and mater sauce. Cole slaw and a brat.

tonight was leftover cabbage rolls with ice cream for desert.


----------



## doozie

Pizzas on the gas grill, with one mini to be entirely topped with cherry tomatoes and back inside under the broiler when nearly done. The grill does not do a very good job of browning toppings and I'm going for a certain look with that one. Zucchini and mushrooms on the side.

Tomorrow pork chops, more corn and green beans (I've just about had my fill of both for a long while) 

Cucumbers and onions in oil and vinegar, DH has been snacking on that and just finished our first batch a few days ago, time to make more.


----------



## alida

I like the idea of cucumbers and onions in the oil/vinegar combo Doozie has described. I'm going to make that, maybe with dill added. It'll be good with the last of the pork loin (cold) from a couple days ago. I might boil up the last cob of corn too. Yes, that'll work. I've also made a note to try a chili cheese dog sometime in the fall. They have always sounded so good and yet I've never had one.


----------



## doozie

EP


----------



## alida

thank you @doozie . I did make your recipe with a little less sugar and snipped dill into the mix. It's delicious and I'll bet the salad keeps for a couple days too, and gets a bit stronger tasting. I served it within an hour of making.


----------



## doozie

We went out today and stopped at KFC, I can make fried chicken, but have not in years.

Tonight Link Frankfurters from a localish company, a step up from the common hotdog, LOL.
( they are very good)


----------



## doozie

Diced Zucchini and tomatoes in the skillet.
Grilled cheese sandwiches with tomatoes for lunch.

Pork tenderloin medallions with roasted yellow potatoes and corn on the cob for dinner.
Everything to be cooked on the grill.
I'll bring some applesauce to the table too.

Tomatoes are taking over my kitchen counter now, tomato soup with is planned for tomorrow. A little batch of Pizza sauce too while I'm at it. I am thinking making a diced Bacon and Tomato pizza one night very soon.


----------



## sniper69

doozie - like you, I have a bunch of tomatoes on the counter. I need to figure something out. Maybe a batch of ketchup, or some tomato sauce. 

For supper tonight grilled some burgers. There were some beef burgers, and my second oldest brought home some ground bison from a store, so we cooked some bison burgers as well.


----------



## GTX63

Took some left over pulled pork from the freezer and mixed up a little bbq, homemade steak fries, deep fried pickles and onion rings and said "Its whats for supper" and put it all on the snack bar.
Everyone for themselves tonight.


----------



## 67drake

My brunch (posted in another thread, so I’m double dipping). Was a “Slap it to me” burger, as they call it on the menu. Basically a bacon cheeseburger with Pepper Jack and spicy jalapeño cream cheese sauce, and a side of fries.
I was going to grill out this evening, but literally a tornado touch down less than 10 miles west of me, so no grilling out today! I just made a salami sandwich, as nobody was home.


----------



## doozie

I only got as far as tomato soup today, I see more in the future. I put a little dent into what was on the counter.

I'm also going to try this








Parmesan Oven Baked Tomatoes


Parmesan Oven Baked Tomatoes is a great summer side dish! Ripe juicy tomatoes topped with a delicious garlicky parmesan crust and baked just until hot.




www.spendwithpennies.com





Tonight burger and brat patties on the grill, making extra another day.


----------



## doozie

Nothing much going on the last few days in my kitchen. Odds and ends for all meals.
I'm trying to avoid going to the grocery store, and now seeing how long I can hold out, just plain tired of any type of shopping.

Tonight salmon, sautéed long beans with garlic and onions, fried ramen noodles with a splash of soy sauce.


----------



## alida

I started work late today so made french toast after reading about it on another thread. French toast, maple syrup I was gifted with from friends who tap their own trees, bacon and butter. It was fantastic. Tonight it'll be something much lighter, probably a plate of ham/cheese slices, tomato and cucumber wedges, pepper slices and some olives. I have peaches that need finishing so that's for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

I don’t need to say much, this was supper.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I don’t need to say much, this was supper.
> View attachment 99024



Drake that looks awesome (and tasty)!!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we're having burgers too (had a $20 off code for uber eats - so five guys burger and fries was the restaurant ordered from).

Lunch today was leftover keto pizza. Obviously last night I had pizza for supper.  Last night was an eclectic meal, as I told the family I would take requests and make multiple dishes. So I also cooked chicken korma and basmati rice for my wife, daughter, and son's girlfriend. My two youngest wanted spaghetti and garlic bread - and my son cooked a frozen pizza. There weren't many leftovers, so they were finished for lunch today.

Since my son's girlfriend and her grand parents were in town, on Tuesday I had them over for a breakfast of eggs, sausage, and bacon (those that wanted it had toast as well). For supper on Tuesday - my son and his girlfriend went to taco Tuesday at a friends house and for the girlfriend's grandparents and the rest of my family I ended up grilling some tenderloins and porterhouse, cooked baked potatoes, and also cooked carrots. There was cheesecake for dessert.

Monday's supper was a nice salad with some burger patties on the side.


----------



## doozie

Homemade salsa and Chips tonight for snacking. Looks good, flavors all melding in the fridge right now.

BLTS for dinner, tater tots on the side for DH, and I'm pushing the last of the corn on the cob onto the table too.


----------



## doozie

Salmon with a garlic butter and chive topping in foil packet on the grill.
Rosemary potatoes in a packet too.
I always grow both rosemary and chives, mostly just for looks it seems, so it's nice to use them in some way.

Pizza dough for tomorrow.


----------



## alida

It's a fairly mild day here, only 75F, and there's a breeze blowing so I figured today was a good one to use the oven. I routed around in the freezer and found a boxed stuffed turkey breast which is taking up space and needs to be cooked. And now it is. I think I'll make a sort of ratatouille to go with this using this recipe as a guide. Mostly I like this recipe because it uses eggplant, one of my favourite vegetables these days. 
Easy Ratatouille (Versatile, 1 Pot!) This is a great way to use some of the summer vegetables and leftovers taste even better.


----------



## doozie

Party rye tiny openfaced sandwiches, corned beef and sauerkraut with melted Swiss for lunch.
I used to make a giant tray full for my kids, I think I'll have to freeze the rest of the bread for another time, we only made 8 pieces.









Hydrating Lemon Cucumber Ice Cubes


Make cucumber lemon water (also called cucumber detox water and ice flavored water) with Hydrating Lemon Cucumber Ice Cubes (flavor ice).




www.theharvestkitchen.com





Sipping on water with these cubes, it is very refreshing, I used lemon juice in a bottle, but I'll try with fresh lemon juice the next time I have some.

Pizza sauce for tonight's pizzas. (Using up 10 Roma tomatoes, and they just keep on coming in the house every trip to the garden  )


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday supper ended up being a nice salad with steak, and other toppings. Some gochujang was used for the sauce/dressing. 

This morning omelets were made with ham, bell pepper and tomato (fresh from the garden), and cheese.

Today for supper is meatloaf, with mashed potatoes (for the family), and a cooked vegetable. Also making a batch of keto chili for quick lunches this week. If there is any ground beef left from this package (I think there will be some left), I'll fry up a burger with the remainder.

I sat out some cream cheese to soften for a keto cheesecake that I'll be making after supper is done cooking.


----------



## doozie

We split a BLT for breakfast. We had leftover bacon, which almost never happens LOL, but I've been very stingy with it. 

Burgers and this tomato soup for dinner.

Easiest recipe yet to make for me, no cream, I used two pats of butter as advised, and probably more tomatoes than called for. Whirled in the blender was smoother than the stick blender for me too.









Homemade Tomato Soup (Fresh Tomatoes)


Homemade tomato soup with fresh garden tomatoes, red peppers, garlic and herbs. A splash of cream may be added to create a cream roasted tomato soup.




www.spendwithpennies.com


----------



## alida

Turkey and stuffing sandwich for lunch with some tomatos from my balcony garden. I'll turn the rest of the turkey into small pot pies for the freezer. 
Dinner tonight is a hamburger, no bun, with aged cheddar, sliced onion/lettuce and tomato. I made some coleslaw earlier for a side.


----------



## Evons hubby

.


----------



## Evons hubby

Veggie soup made with cabbage, taters, and maters.


----------



## Evons hubby

Veggie soup made with cabbage, taters, and maters.


----------



## GTX63

Homemade mac and cheese with a little chilli pepper seasoning and roast beef hash.


----------



## doozie

Kielbasa type Sausage, shrimp and a variety of veggies to make a sauce served over rice.

It's one of the dogs birthday so I made chicken legs in the pressure cooker for them ( I'm really just trying to clear the freezer yet again and they had freezer burn)

A small cake from the freezer for dessert.

Tomorrow, more from the freezer, leftovers saved for a heat and eat. 
I found some seasoned pork for Cuban sandwiches or as a taco filling, and it looks like someone is going to be having a sloppy joe for lunch.


----------



## Bogey

Hi all,
It's been a long time since I last posted on here, but I'm constantly reading all of your posts.
I've been making my whole wheat bread a couple times a week.

I use 1.5 cups whole wheat flour & 1.5 cups bread flour, 1 cup 2% milk (plus another Tablespoon or 2), 2 Tablespoons butter, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/2 tsp salt, & 1 packet yeast (Instant-Rise, if I have it), etc., and it usually turns out great.

Yesterday I made 2 loaves, one turned out great but the other one fell (caved in a bit).
They were made separately but I made them the exact same way.

I might have to reduce the hydration a bit, or perhaps reduce the final rise time but the loaves looked so pretty before being put in the oven.
I'm open to any suggestions as to how to improve my loaves.

I'm using an Oster bread machine on the dough setting (mixes/kneads for 40 minutes, then rises for 1 hour), then I transfer dough to 9x5 bread pan, let dough rise for another hour, then bake @ 375*F for 30 minutes (turn pan after 15 minutes), cool in pan for 10 minutes, then remove from pan & place on cooling rack.

I go through a lot of sandwiches in the summer, mostly BLT's, p-butter/cherry preserves, ham/cheese, bacon/egg/cheese, tomato/cheese/mayo, and chicken salad.

Also been eating a lot of fresh cantaloupe, I enjoy it sprinkled with fresh-ground black pepper, gets my taste buds all excited, yum!

Neighbor caught couple 20+ pound salmon in L. Mich. (I'm in Mich. for the summer), and gave us a huge filet.
I grilled a couple of chunks & going to smoke the rest.

I made a dbl batch of sloppy Joes that I'll work on over the next couple days.
In the near future, I'm planning to grill some brats & burgers. 

--Ron


----------



## doozie

Last night I tried cubed roasted rutabaga as a side, the picture and description looked sooo good, they were to caramelize and get soft and slightly sweet. It didn't turn out as described haha.

Chicken alfredo tonight. Green beans on the side.

I'm trying this too, since there will be sauce. 

Lots of peppers are ready in the garden, so little fried pepper dumplings as a side.


----------



## alida

@doozie I'd love to know how this recipe turns out. Can you taste the red pepper? 

I think I'm going to steam some chinese style dumplings for dinner tonight, I have about six varieties in the freezer, included bbq pork steamed buns, shrimp in translucent wrappers, and leek/pork true dumplings. With it I'm going to stirfry rappini (instead of broccoli) with some ginger and hoisin sauce for a green vegetable. I have a good wok and bamboo steamers so this is a way to have a little bit of a hot meal without heating up the kitchen. 
Lunch today is a big salad with tuna.

Fresh local peaches for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Alida, the pepper pasta/dumplings were very good. 
I used yellow banana,and pimiento peppers. They did have a slight pepper flavor, a different type of pepper might produce a more distinct flavor.
I thought if I added one of my hot peppers to the mix they might be spicy, and that's an experiment for another day. I did let the pepper mixture cool a bit before adding any of the flour.
For a two ingredient recipe it was surprisingly good.

Tonight I'm trying Zucchini "meatballs" for meatball sub sandwiches.
My zucchini plants fizzled out so I'm headed to the farm stand today.









Zucchini Meatballs | Blue Jean Chef - Meredith Laurence


These zucchini "meatballs" are a perfect meal to serve to friends and family of all different eating lifestyles. They're tasty and satisfying!




bluejeanchef.com


----------



## alida

Thank you Doozie. 
I’ve book marked your recipe for later this week. It just seems like a fun experiment, and as you pointed out, a small ingredient list.


----------



## 67drake

Took my kids to my favorite diner today for breakfast. I tried their special for this month- A Belgium waffle sandwich. 2 waffles with a sausage patty, bacon, and an egg on top. Drizzled with syrup. Anything with bacon is a win,in my world.


----------



## doozie

Today was tomato day, and tomorrow will probably be the same.

Tomato juices/sauces from the abundance this year have been all simmered and cooked down and bagged up for freezing.

I don't can things, but hats off to all that do. It was enough work and the amount of tomatoes used for what I actually got in the end amazed me. (Then I went out and plucked even more ripe tomatoes from the garden) Nothing will go to waste I hope, if I can keep up...

I made pizza sauce too  Pizza bread for a snack tonight.


----------



## alida

very simple tonight, salmon, a scoop of potato salad and steamed green beans. I toasted some slivered almonds in a bit of butter for the beans. Fresh peach and plum for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Simple here too. French toast with lots of maple syrup and butter on top. I finished off a watermelon I cut up yesterday too.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## doozie

BLTS, for lunch. Our tomato adventure included some heirloom tomatoes from seed pkg. that had various types. One was a green tomato that stays green when fully ripe and I didn't know it, I read the package after realizing something was different with one plant, haha. 


More zucchini meatballs, they were good, and brown beautifully in the air fryer. Probably due to the cheese. DH even liked them, but I love em. A steak for him tonight. I have been craving baked potatoes, and we have everything for loaded bakers too.


----------



## doozie

Spaghetti sauce and homemade V8 juice. More pizza sauce from the heirlooms.

Tonight we're having leek dumplings, chicken dumplings, and tempura chicken nuggets. Veggie to be decided later, but probably just a sliced cucumber.

I picked up Orange cream bars, or what Is also called Creamsickle ice cream bars for dessert. I have not had one in over 10 years I bet!

Tomorrow I'm roasting a bunch of peppers over charcoal and freezing them.

I want to try and make homemade pimiento cheese spread too.

Spaghetti and grilled Italian sausages tomorrow night to use some of the sauce.


----------



## alida

Long day and I didn’t feel like cooking so it was a BLT for me, also with a heritage tomato, no clue what type, almost brown, and delicious. I’d precooked the bacon in the oven and stored it in the freezer - 15 seconds in the microwave and done.


----------



## 67drake

I called home after work to see if my wife wanted me to make some BLT’s for dinner, because I would have to stop for lettuce. She reminded me that the next town over has its monthly Burgers in The Park night, put on by the American Legion. OK, that sounds good too! A favorite local creamery was giving free ice cream to boot. So the whole family and one of our adopted kids from the neighborhood all pigged out without heating up the kitchen.


----------



## doozie

No pepper roasting yet, Mosquitos here are swarming, I'm not going out there! Very warm Temps. here again.

Pork in the instant pot, applesauce or sauerkraut, probably both on the side. Yukon potatoes in the microwave.


----------



## alida

A very long workweek is over and I am having a repeat of dinner two nights ago, a BLT followed by some ice cream, butter pecan, which I had to have after reading the ice cream thread.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we had lasagna. 3/4 was made with regular pasta for the family, the other 1/4 with palmini "keto friendly" lasagna noodles (made from heart of palm).


----------



## doozie

DH is happy I'm making burgers plus extras for a day or two of his lunches.

Also trying something new, meat and Orzo stuffed green peppers, scaled down from this recipe for tomorrow.
Cooks on the stove top in a pot, not in the oven.








Orzo Stuffed Peppers


Pepper season is here and we're getting excited about "stuffing" ourselves at dinner! Thank goodness we've got this recipe for Orzo Stuffed Peppers. A lot of stuffed pepper recipes use bread crumbs as the main ingredient in their stuffing, but sometimes it's nice to get a change of texture...




www.mrfood.com


----------



## 67drake

Well, today we had a neighborhood get together on the next block. Timely, as yesterday it was 91 degrees with 85% humidity, today 80 with 65% and a nice breeze. 
So I dug in. Pulled pork sandwich with a big glob of slaw on the top, on a sourdough bun. Homemade potato salad, peach & apple cobbler, cucumber salad to finish it off. 
Beautiful day to be outside!


----------



## doozie

Maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow...
I love Bubble Tea or Boba tea drinks and have the tapioca pearls and sweet instant Thai Tea to make a reasonable copy what you can get at a tea shop.
Today I just discovered I can make the pearls myself. (Well, maybe haha) A little involved, but I did find a very easy recipe to try for the first time.








How to make Black Tapioca Pearls for Bubble Tea (Milk Tea) - Foxy Folksy


Learn how to make black tapioca pearls (boba pearls) from scratch with this simple tutorial. It is so easy and fun to make and much better than using the dried one.




www.foxyfolksy.com





I experimented with a strong homemade milk tea today, and will try another tomorrow that has no tea at all in it.


----------



## alida

bbq today. Two types of sausages, lamb and pork, bbq sauce coated chicken thighs and Indian spiced (tandoori) chicken thighs as well all done on the grill. Several salads, cherry ice cream and homemade chocolate chip cookies. We had a bocci tournament too since their lawns are a good size for up to sixteen people to play on at once (two games, eight people per game)

I haven't seen most of these people for a year and it was the BEST time of all.


----------



## doozie

Tacos, soft shell and hard.

I picked up a little pint ice cream maker at the thrift store. Plain vanilla for dessert tonight, and I might try and make a caramel topping if it's easy to do.


----------



## sniper69

This weekend my family and I picked pears from our pear tree and apples (yellow and red delicious) from our apple trees. Nothing quite like having a bumper crop kind of year. Last night I filled an extra large pot with cut up pears and heated them up to let them soften. They were then put through the squeezo to remove the skins and seeds. This batch of pear puree is being slowly cooked down to pear butter.

Other pears are going to be canned as brandied pears. Some might be canned regular, and depending on how many are left some perry (hard pear cider) might be made. Did I say we picked a bumper crop of pears? 

The apples - well they'll keep longer than the pears - so will see what gets made with those (have some ideas, but still undecided).

As for cooking- last night the last of the lasagna leftovers were warmed up for supper, and some spaghetti was also made so there would be enough supper for everyone.

For tonight's supper - I have a roast cooking in the crock pot.


----------



## alida

@sniper69 , I hear you had a bumper crop of pears! 

I really enjoy the group effort canning, cooking process. This year I helped my sister, and her inlaws process four bushels of tomatos into sauce.That's a reduction from their usual seven bushels. Next weekend it's a road trip to our hometown area to pick up three bushels of apples for sure. We'll fill at least 4 dozen pie shells for the freezer, some will be for eating, and some will be canned sauce. Making a few dozen pies goes fast when there are four of you working...and talking. Pears are a possibility too, it'll depend on the season in my area. 

Dinner tonight is haddock, and a leftover chopped vegetable salad from the weekend.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> @sniper69 , I hear you had a bumper crop of pears!
> 
> I really enjoy the group effort canning, cooking process. This year I helped my sister, and her inlaws process four bushels of tomatos into sauce.That's a reduction from their usual seven bushels. Next weekend it's a road trip to our hometown area to pick up three bushels of apples for sure. We'll fill at least 4 dozen pie shells for the freezer, some will be for eating, and some will be canned sauce. Making a few dozen pies goes fast when there are four of you working...and talking. Pears are a possibility too, it'll depend on the season in my area.
> 
> Dinner tonight is haddock, and a leftover chopped vegetable salad from the weekend.


LOL. I sure did. 🍐🍐

Canning and processing the harvest is something I enjoy. I'm thankful for all the pears this year - just a little shocked with the quantity. The tomatoes here have done good - not as many as past years - but nothing for me to complain about. In years past we've went to a u-pick place to get apples - not this year (unless I find a place with northern spy apples for sale, then I will definitely get some of those).

For the haddock - is it finnan haddie? When my wife's grandfather was alive - he was the one that would make finnan haddie. One year he was craving some, so my father in law found a place that would ship it, and had a bunch shipped in. Talk about the stories then.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had beans and rice with thinly sliced fried chicken breast.


----------



## 67drake

Well, no home cooking today. My wife and I run a program for the kids for our small town. Tonight we had a cake decorator come in and teach the kids how to decorate cakes. I passed on the cake, but did eat some of the Papa Murphy’s pizza we made. We also hired a local creamery to bring their traveling truck, so free ice cream! (Well not for me, we paid for it  ) That’s one of my trouble making sons handing out the pizza.


----------



## Pony

Tonight was Sea Bass San Sebastian, with mixed green salad, and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## doozie

Burgers and chips for lunch.
Leftover tacos, and Spanish rice for dinner. 

The homemade caramel sauce was ok, and I have plenty left to drizzle over cut apples.
I Took a glob and stirred it into my morning tea.
I think I cooked it too long, or over too high heat, but it wasn't a complete flop. It's easy enough to try again.

Tomorrow ground lamb made into mini burgers for grilling, homemade tzatziki sauce, fresh sliced veggies and pita bread.


----------



## alida

@sniper69 
_For the haddock - is it finnan haddie? When my wife's grandfather was alive - he was the one that would make finnan haddie. One year he was craving some, so my father in law found a place that would ship it, and had a bunch shipped in. Talk about the stories then_

This was a haddock fillet cooked slowly in a little butter. I've had finnan haddie, creamed on toast - and loved it. What's not to love about smoked fish? I also tried making a rice dish with smoked haddock; by the time it was ready I couldn't smell or taste it anymore. I can imagine the stories....I can remember some when Dad and his friends would smoke eel and talk about doing so back in Holland. 

Dinner tonight wasn't fancy; I roasted a chicken with fresh rosemary under the skin and in the cavity along with lemon. I served it with sauteed red peppers and mushrooms. Everyone was happy.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight was cheeseburger with mustard, pickles and sliced cherry tomatoes. No bun was hurt with this meal.


----------



## doozie

Last night I finally roasted some peppers since the charcoal grill was in use.

I also made some pimiento cheese spread using the roasted peppers. There are a zillion recipes online and I picked a good one  

Today I'm taking the whole day off, there are leftovers and we will be snacking on the cheese spread, pita and sliced fresh veggies.

Dinner is Chicken pot pies from the freezer. It's cool enough to turn on the oven tonight.


----------



## alida

takeout tonight. A thai coconut soup with chicken and vegetables and stirfried veggies with green curry. Both were delicious and I have leftovers for the next 2-3 days. I'm starting a week off now and plan to spend a bunch of time in the kitchen making food for the freezer and canning the rest, and enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## Elevenpoint

I've been grilling chicken thighs lately and I get 6 or 8 for a few bucks
So at least two meals
I grill them to a point and then put them in a non stick baking pan
Cook them a bit more with burners off on that side of the grill while the fresh maple syrup soaks in
Beans and potato salad too


----------



## doozie

Broiling some more peppers for the freezer.
While I'm at it..
Two Brat stuffed poblanos,bread stuffing into a few cherry hot tomatoes, maybe tuck a piece of mozzarella inside the stuffing, and a pimiento cheese popper or two with a milder pepper.

A few roasted beets just for me, yum! They will be my lunch I think.

Minestrone soup in the instant pot.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had an early dinner. We stopped at one of our favorite restaurants. I has sirloin tacos and the DW had Flank Steak Pitas. First time trying those out and as usual they were delicious.


----------



## 67drake

I took one of my sons to my local diner. I usually don’t like mushrooms, but this grilled cheese looked good. I liked it, and would get it again. Cheese cake was great too!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I took one of my sons to my local diner. I usually don’t like mushrooms, but this grilled cheese looked good. I liked it, and would get it again. Cheese cake was great too!
> View attachment 99603
> View attachment 99604
> View attachment 99605


 I'd give that meal more likes if I could.  That dessert with rhubarb looks delicious (and the burger looks excellent too).


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I'd give that meal more likes if I could.  That dessert with rhubarb looks delicious (and the burger looks excellent too).


You know every time I eat there I’m done for the day. I’m not saying it was small, but I came away full,not stuffed, and didn’t think about food until I was driving home at 10 last night! That’s saying a lot for me.
Last weekend I had their “Fat Daddy”, picture two biscuits with a sausage patty, fried egg, and cheese, covered in white gravy. I didn’t eat the rest of the day then either. I don’t know what’s in that food, but it sticks to your ribs for sure. I can pig out at MC D’s for example, and I’m hungry a few hours later.


----------



## 67drake

Well, wife is out of town, so by tradition it’s ribeye night. The grocery store in the next town over has ribeye on sale, so it was meant to be. I’ll throw that on the grill later. 
While driving my son to the roller rink yesterday, I noticed a farm with a produce stand finally had their own watermelons and cantaloupe for sale. . I stopped today and loaded some up. SO much tastier than the imported from down south varieties. $1 each for small,$2 each for large. I cut them up and went out on my back deck (so I could spit the seeds out) and ate a few full size slices. Beautiful day here too!


----------



## doozie

Just popped into the oven.
Meat stuffed peppers stuffed with a smaller pepper filled with stuffing and a nugget of mozzarella.
Purple peppers have Italian sausage. Ground beef in green, little stuffing and meat patties with leftover ingredients.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, gravy and mashed potatoes planned for dinner.

I used large ring pasta in my last batch of soup and have half a box left. I just realized I can make my own spaghettio's so we are going to give it a try, or maybe sloppy joeO's instead. It's got to be better than the canned stuff either way.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pork meatballs with cherry sauce, steamed carrots and potatoes.


----------



## sniper69

Last night's supper was meatloaf, carrots, and mashed potatoes.

Tonight is taco Tuesday -so it will be a taco of a night. 

There are only a few pears left to process - they will become brandied pears (those should be finished tonight). 5 gallons of Pear wine has been started over the weekend, and pear butter has been made. For the apples - the current plan is to make some apple wine and either apple sauce or apple butter. There are still a good number of cucumbers coming from the garden - some refrigerator bread and butter pickles will be made (maybe some dill pickles if I get ambitious enough.  ).


----------



## GTX63

Middle of the week cooking trying to stretch it to the weekend-
Cheesy potatoes and garlic chicken in pasta. I thought up the chicken dish on the fly and probably won't remember everything but it turned out pretty well.


----------



## doozie

Last night we had homemade KFC bowls using the leftover mashers and gravy.

Today we shared a toasted Cuban sandwich with one leftover pork chop for lunch. DH made it, somehow sandwiches always taste better when someone else makes them.

Dinner was the homemade spaghettios in a meat sauce made from our tomatoes and more zucchini meatballs just because I had zucchini that needed to be eaten. Green beans on the side.

Tomorrow air fryer breaded fish, homemade coleslaw and maybe potato salad too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Tonight’s supper was peas n carrots, baked beans and a side of grilled pork tenderloin…. Yum!


----------



## Pony

I mangled a brisket the other day. Left it in the rub too long, but got it up to correct temp on the smoker (160*), wrapped it in foil and a towel, and popped it into the cooler for about 4 hours.

Don't know exactly what went wrong, but it was salty and tough.

Today, I decided to give it The Corned Beef Treatment. Boiled it for a few hours.

Turned out pretty good. Served with kraut, potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I mangled a brisket the other day. Left it in the rub too long, but got it up to correct temp on the smoker (160*), wrapped it in foil and a towel, and popped it into the cooler for about 4 hours.
> 
> Don't know exactly what went wrong, but it was salty and tough.
> 
> Today, I decided to give it The Corned Beef Treatment. Boiled it for a few hours.
> 
> Turned out pretty good. Served with kraut, potatoes, and green beans.


Pony, for brisket I don't smoke it based on temp, but on tenderness. I try to get my smoker to between 240-250 Fahrenheit. After about 5 hours the meat has taken on about all of the smoke that it will, and that is when putting it in foil (with a little liquid) and then back on to the smoker until a thermometer probe goes in to the brisket easily. Then it is removed, foil is pulled open to get the temp to about 170, and then the foil is closed back up and put into the cooler to rest for about 4 hours. It should then slice nice and be tender and moist inside.

As a side note - when the smoker is coming up to temperature is when I put rub on to the meat. Usually for brisket I either use mustard or some other liquid (like beef paste mixed with Worcestershire sauce and some maggi seasoning),then put the rub on and place the brisket on the smoker that is at temperature (240-250).


----------



## sniper69

Last night the family requested spaghetti, so that was made for supper. Yesterday, for lunch, I made some bunless chili cheese dogs.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Pony, for brisket I don't smoke it based on temp, but on tenderness. I try to get my smoker to between 240-250 Fahrenheit. After about 5 hours the meat has taken on about all of the smoke that it will, and that is when putting it in foil (with a little liquid) and then back on to the smoker until a thermometer probe goes in to the brisket easily. Then it is removed, foil is pulled open to get the temp to about 170, and then the foil is closed back up and put into the cooler to rest for about 4 hours. It should then slice nice and be tender and moist inside.
> 
> As a side note - when the smoker is coming up to temperature is when I put rub on to the meat. Usually for brisket I either use mustard or some other liquid (like beef paste mixed with Worcestershire sauce and some maggi seasoning),then put the rub on and place the brisket on the smoker that is at temperature (240-250).


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


Happy to assist. Also another note - Usually total cooking time (on a smoker) for a brisket (in the 10-14 lb. range) is around 12-14 hours.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Happy to assist. Also another note - Usually total cooking time (on a smoker) for a brisket (in the 10-14 lb. range) is around 12-14 hours.


This brisket was about 5 pounds. The steer was dairy - but is very tasty!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was pizza. I made a nice keto crust topped with sauce, lots of cheese, pepperoni, ham, bell pepper, and onion.


----------



## doozie

Chicken pot pies tonight.
Trying something new.








Creamy Chicken Pot Pie for Two


Creamy chicken pot pie for two, maybe I'll share with you. Once you have puff pastry on top of chicken pot pie, you'll never go back to pie crust or canned biscuits. This recipe is more of an amalgamation of two things that should have been put together a long time ago: my 15-minute puff...Read On →




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## 67drake

I’m down in Florida visiting a son and his wife, and my grandson. We had planned to grill out tonight, but, it was raining. According to my son it rains everyday lately. So we made the burgers in a skillet instead. 
I showed him how I’ve been chopping up my onions and mixing them into the meat, and adding an egg or two to help hold them together. We made some bacon in the oven, and lightly toasted the buns after coating them with butter. I put some Pepper Jack cheese on every burger too. I bought a whole assortment of fresh from the factory Wisconsin cheeses down for him too.


----------



## alida

It's raining now, just enough to be annoying, so I've decided to do some cooking for the coming week. I have a pot of minestrone started on the stove using some Italian sausage for flavouring, and I've got skinless chicken thighs marinating in a tandoori paste and yogurt marinade to cook later. This chicken is good hot and leftovers are good cold. I'll have that with a bit of rice, yogurt and green peas. 
I'll also make up a bowl of bean salad, that'll keep for a week too. I still have a bunch of tomatos to deal with, maybe bake them in some way and I can eat that as a sidedish, or over pasta.


----------



## doozie

We started our day with pepper and egg sandwiches for breakfast.
I've never made the peppers with any seasoning or ahead of time as instructed in this video.
We decided to make another batch of peppers and have them on hand for a day or two for other uses. They were very tasty. Got myself homesick for some Turano brand bread...

We went out for a few hours and had popcorn for lunch.
Dinner is undecided.


----------



## 67drake

Well, not being at home I am not in control of the menu. My son wanted bbq, so we went to his favorite chain down here in Florida for brunch. I got smoked brisket and smoked pulled pork. Very good for a chain restaurant!
My grandson liked the Mac and cheese. I threw in a picture of him because he’s cute.
We stopped at Publix (or however they spell it) for some wings to make later.


----------



## doozie

I brought home some tenderized pork cutlets, tried to season them like breakfast sausage (failed, but still very good) we had them with applesauce and some scrambled eggs this morning.
DH picked out a tri tip, he's going to make a wood fire and plans on cooking it over the coals for dinner, baked potatoes in foil too. Salsa from a few garden tomatoes as a compliment to the steak.
Something with chicken tomorrow, I'm not sure what.


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast was coffee and a banana.
For lunch my son and I walked my grandson to a little deli up the street. I got 1/2 a turkey sandwich on rye.
Supper was Buffalo Chicken casserole. Made in a crock actually. Noodles, chicken, and cheese with Buffalo wings sauce mixed in. My DIL is definitely a good cook! 
Oh, and grandson Walker had raspberries! I think I saw a few actually make it to his mouth


----------



## 67drake

Today was coffee, a banana and grapes.
We went down to the beach, so kids grabbed some fruit and “food” on the way there. Too early for me to eat yet.
I walked up to the deli back by his apartment when we got back, as they seem to have a pretty healthy menu. I got today’s special which was a turkey wrap on whole wheat with lettuce, tomato and banana peppers. Again, pretty good!
Grandson Walker had a local delicacy at the beach-watermelon with sand squished in.


----------



## doozie

While I was pandemic stocking I bought Brown bread in a can, never had it from a can, but decided to make beans and weenies with the bread on the side for lunch.

Dinner is leftover chicken breast maybe to top a salad, or tucked into a tortilla with fresh veggies.

Chicken Legs and thighs popped into the instant pot, shredded, and I'm thinking chicken noodle soup for tomorrow. Wings are being saved up in the freezer for a honey BBQ wing platter.


----------



## Pony

@doozie, how was that bread?

Tonight is a special supper for DH. I'm making Shrimp Alfredo, with broccoli on the side. Double fudge chocolate muffins topped with Bunny Trail (chocolate/peanut butter) ice cream.


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> @doozie, how was that bread?
> 
> Tonight is a special supper for DH. I'm making Shrimp Alfredo, with broccoli on the side. Double fudge chocolate muffins topped with Bunny Trail (chocolate/peanut butter) ice cream.


The bread was not bad, but I've made steamed brown bread myself and think it had a better/ sweeter taste.
It was also A bit pricy, but I was curious.
DH and I said it would be good for a camping trip, being in a can and all...








B&M Brown Bread in a Can


As a ready-to-eat version of a regional favorite, B&M Brown Bread in a can is a quirky, beloved, and convenient New England tradition.




newengland.com


----------



## 67drake

I wonder if they sell that bread in a can around here? Never seen or heard of it, but I wouldn’t exactly have been looking for it either. I’d try it just to say I had it.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I wonder if they sell that bread in a can around here? Never seen or heard of it, but I wouldn’t exactly have been looking for it either. I’d try it just to say I had it.


I've seen it sold in walmarts, kroger, meijer, and even some small stores in multiple states. There is one with raisins and one offered without raisins. I haven't had it in a few years - but the taste isn't bad.  It isn't in the usual bread aisle in any of the stores where I've seen it.


----------



## sniper69

67drake - I enjoyed the pics you posted. I hope your trip is going well. 

For supper tonight - it was pizza night.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am at an Eric Clapton concert.

Popcorn. Beer. Corndog.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am at an Eric Clapton concert.
> 
> Popcorn. Beer. Corndog.


My last real concert was Clapton. But that was literally like 25 years ago. One of the few I remember.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67drake - I enjoyed the pics you posted. I hope your trip is going well.
> 
> For supper tonight - it was pizza night.


Thanks! And if you couldn’t tell, I’m just looking for an excuse to show off my grandson. I saw him only briefly at Christmas last year. My son has been in the Marines, so never got the chance to see him! 
Oh yeah, food. There’s mango and blueberries on the table there in front of them.


----------



## alida

They are great pictures @67drake, particularly your grandson in the restaurant. 
I finished most of the dishes I made on the weekend, and froze the rest because I just can't eat minestrone for one more day. Dinner tonight came from a subway shop. Easy, lots of veggies, and I didn't have to cook it. Fresh peaches chopped into plain yogurt for dessert. I'm hoping I can get one final basket of peaches before the season is over. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pony

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am at an Eric Clapton concert.
> 
> Popcorn. Beer. Corndog.


DETAILS!!

Did he open with Layla? He did that back in the 70's. 

I couldn't go, but friends told me all about it.


----------



## alida

I'm going to make egg drop soup for dinner, with some wonton (store bought), kale and mushroom. Dessert is a mystery, for now - though I've had a craving for strawberry jello lately, and I have a box in the cupboard.


----------



## 67drake

Today’s adventure.
2 cups of black coffee,a banana, blackberries, blueberries, and raspberries for me.
Kids aren’t allowed to have a grill here, but there is a nice one a block down inside the pool area. We cooked bacon at home, then took burgers and some Nathan’s brand hot dogs and sliced cheese down to the pool, so we could swim and grill out.
Walker wasn’t really interested in swimming. He kept busy carrying rocks around and making sure the mulch around the palm trees was kept in order. If any was found on the pavers, it was his duty to put it back in place.
Walkers meal was - bites of a hot dog and pieces of cheese sprinkled lightly with mulch. Might have been some ants swallowed too, but I can’t say for sure.


----------



## doozie

Stuffed red bell peppers tonight.
I don't know what I did right this year, but the garden peppers have been giving me more than ever before. Probably just the weather.
I picked up corn from the corn stands last pick of the season, we had some in last nights chicken corn chowder, and will have more tonight too, maybe roasted on the grill.

I am thinking of picking up apples an apple crumble, but I'm not sure if I feel like making a trek today. It may be put on my to do list.


----------



## doozie

A big salad for lunch. Last of the cherry tomatoes and the last cucumber from the garden. Garlic bread too.

Dinner is Philly joes. Looks messy but that's ok.
Fried corn in the skillet.








Easy Philly Cheese Steak Sloppy Joes


These Philly Cheese Steak Sloppy Joes are super easy to make. Done in 30 minutes, they are full of flavor from ketchup, Dijon mustard & Worcestershire sauce




whatsinthepan.com


----------



## alida

I'm making plum jam right now, so dinner is going to be simple - a lamb moussaka from the freezer.


----------



## Pony

We're busy painting the siding panels for the new house, so it's been catch as catch can.

But the garden is still producing, and so are the goats. On today's menu was a salad that we can both eat all day long.

Diced tomatoes, thinly sliced red onion, cucumber chunks, and fresh mozzarella chunks, all tossed with my favorite homemade balsamic vinaigrette. 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## sniper69

Breakfast this morning was sausage and scrambled eggs (with cheese).

For supper some chicken nuggets were cooked as well as some battered shrimp. It was served with some fresh fruit and vegetables. My youngest asked for a pumpkin pie when we were at costco - so one of their giant pumpkin pies followed us home (along with cans of whipped cream).


----------



## doozie

Pumpkin pie is on my list next time I go shopping. 
I am also thinking of making pumpkin spice cookies, they are cake like, and my SIL used to make them. I need to search out a recipe.

Today is open faced Tuna melts on English muffins for lunch.

Dinner is sliced Turkey on garlic bread for me and open faced turkey, with mashed potatoes and gravy for DH.
More skillet fried corn tonight, I didn't make nearly enough last night.


----------



## Chew

Fresh redfish on the half shell. Caught yesterday morning and grilled this evening. Basted with a butter & Tabasco sauce and served with rife pilaf.

Turned out Great!


----------



## doozie

I went out and got my apples for an apple crumble, and also pumpkin pie filling and refrigerated pie crusts. It's too warm today for the oven so maybe tomorrow I'll make a pie and a crisp.

I've never used almonds in a streusel type topping, but that's what the recipe calls for, and I've never baked the apples before adding a topping either.
I'm using an Americas test kitchen recipe.

For lunch we had pan fried minute steaks I picked up today from the bargain bin smothered with onions,peppers and a few sliced mushrooms and topped with provolone on garlic bread.

Dinner is anything hanging around in the fridge. I have a jumbled mess in there and it's time to deal with it.


----------



## alida

I love America's Test Kitchen recipes and the show where they offer explanations or reasons for following steps in making something. Almond in the crumble sounds tasty.
Here, I made more jam today, plum with cinnamon and now I think I'm jammed out. Probably. Maybe. 

I have some salmon ready for dinner and I'm making up some wild rice as one side, green beans as the other. I still have peaches on the counter so one of them will be dessert.


----------



## doozie

Goulash in the crockpot today to be served over noodle. Carrot coins on the side.


----------



## doozie

Leftover apple crumble for breakfast 

Chili served in spaghetti squash bowls for dinner. I picked up several types of squash when I was out. I couldn't find my favorite, so the search is on for Delicata this fall.

I have pita bread, so I think I'll make pita chips to dip into the chili too.

I'm making another batch of pimiento cheese spread today or tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper we had beef smoked sausage (similar to a Polish sausage), and it was served with carrots, and fried potatoes (i ate some sausage and carrots).

Lunch was a nice salad topped with some cubed steak pieces. A little gochujang was used for dressing.


----------



## 67drake

Made burgers and hot Italians on the grill last night. Today at work my company had a food truck come handing out free lunches. So lasagna it is!


----------



## alida

I woke to find a huge water stain on my bedroom ceiling, wet carpet, foot of bedframe and bottom part of bedspread. It's from the terrace of the apartment above me where some seal somewhere has broken letting the heavy rain from the north get in. All to say that after emptying half the bedroom and cleaning up some mess, I'm not cooking tonight. We'll probably go to a Japanese restaurant instead. I was supposed to be away for a few days so I suppose I'm lucky that was cancelled. 
Lunch was just a plate of bits from the fridge, tomato, cukes, cheese, salami, and iced tea.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we started with Blueberry muffins from a mix, I added some frozen berries from the freezer,I wanted to warm up the house too, it was a chilly morning.
DH took over the rest of the days meals. Leftover chili as Chili dogs, and later as a platter of chili nachos.

Today it's going to be cheeseburgers on the grill, coleslaw and potato salad. I have been craving chocolate so maybe a homemade chocolate pudding for dessert.
I'll try this recipe.








Easy Chocolate Pudding for Two - Baking Mischief


This Chocolate Pudding for Two is absolutely indulgent and decadent and one of the easiest things in the world to make.




bakingmischief.com


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast was 2cups of black coffee and a banana. 
I packed 2 leftover Italian sausage in my lunch, no buns. Grapes and an apple. 
Supper, I imagine a fish fry somewhere. I’ll see when I get there. Though I do have one of my favorites left over from last nights dinner- shrimp Alfredo , so we’ll see.


----------



## alida

Fish and Chips tonight, at a restaurant that cooks the fries in beef tallow. The flavour is so much better in my opinion, all they needed was a sprinkle of malt vinegar. The fish batter was kind of like tempura, very crispy. I'll be back for sure.


----------



## doozie

We made extra burgers yesterday , my DH will cut a patty in half and craft a Big Mac for himself today.

I had a paltry haul of skinny sweet potatoes from the garden, I'm going to try and get some diced and tossed with butter and cinnamon for my lunch today.

Dinner is undetermined, but might just be scrambled eggs and a sausage link or two.


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast was a banana and 3 cups of black coffee. Extra cup because it’s Saturday. 
We rented the bowling alley up in Richland Center for all the neighborhood kids to bowl at. So we ordered 10 pizzas and lemonade to go with it! So pizza it was. I think I’m full enough till dinner time. We hired a character artist to draw the kids for free too!


----------



## sniper69

Drake - sounds like a fun time. 

Tonight was pizza for supper. I made my usual keto pizza and then cooked some Wild Mike's pizzas for the family. There are leftovers for lunch tomorrow.

Sunday Supper is already planned - for our Adult small group I volunteered to make Beef Tips and Rice. There will also be mashed potatoes for those that prefer potatoes instead of rice. When we meet for a meal - everyone usually brings something tasty.


----------



## alida

I took a blade roast out of the freezer and made pot roast. It was served with mashed potato and carrots, and lots of gravy from the juices. Baked apples for dessert.


----------



## Evons hubby

What does the worlds greatest lover eat? Well last night I had Grilled tenderloin, taters and a side of peas and carrots.


----------



## GTX63

alida said:


> I'm making plum jam right now, so dinner is going to be simple - a lamb moussaka from the freezer.


This is the first year we turned our plums into jam.
Wow! I don't think our batch will last very long.


----------



## alida

Homemade plum jam is hard to resist. So is taste testing it frequently. Quality control! 😁I add a cinnamon stick to mine while it’s cooking too. I may make another batch this week.


----------



## doozie

Peppers on the counter need to be used, so we are having peppersteak tonight over Basmati rice. I'm hoping to have leftovers, but this is a favorite meal here and we have not had it for a while.
Pizza dough to be made because all this talk of pizza makes me think it's time to have pizza for dinner here too. Tomorrow we will have at least one topped with peppers of course!

We are on an old movies from the 30s/40s and popcorn kick here, DH's tiny microwave zapped out, so he bought an even larger, higher wattage model that I can use a micro popper in.
I have a silicone popper gadget that works very well now, and we've stocked up with different types popcorn, it's an easy snack I can control the amount of salt on, but I still toss some mini m&ms into my bowl from time to time.


----------



## alida

I also thought about pizza but went with finishing up some leftover pot roast which is more like a stew since I added a bunch of vegetables to the pot. Lunch was some ripe tomato slices with fresh mozzarella, a last taste of summer. Baked apple with a cup of tea a couple hours after dinner.


----------



## 101pigs

alida said:


> I also thought about pizza but went with finishing up some leftover pot roast which is more like a stew since I added a bunch of vegetables to the pot. Lunch was some ripe tomato slices with fresh mozzarella, a last taste of summer. Baked apple with a cup of tea a couple hours after dinner.


Maybe Pizza tomorrow night. To late now so will have some ElK roast.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper - meatloaf was made, as well as cooked carrots, and mashed potatoes ( a meal requested by my family). 
Lunch was a nice salad.
For breakfast I had the last of the leftover keto pizza and lots of coffee.


----------



## alida

We were out all day and stopped at a fish & chip shop for dinner and ate it out on the restaurant patio which was a nice treat for end of September in my area. Delicious. Lunch was a salad so I figure things balanced out.


----------



## 67drake

The usual for breakfast, take a guess.
Lunch- the last of the hot Italian sausages,grapes and raspberries.
Supper was leftover meatloaf.
My wife found this meme and sent it to our favorite sarcastic waitress at our local diner. She said it sounds exactly like something she would do.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> The usual for breakfast, take a guess.
> Lunch- the last of the hot Italian sausages,grapes and raspberries.
> Supper was leftover meatloaf.
> My wife found this meme and sent it to our favorite sarcastic waitress at our local diner. She said it sounds exactly like something she would do.
> View attachment 100286


Let me guess - breakfast was 3 cups of coffee and a banana (or some other fruit)?  (I know for me, coffee is a requirement in the morning).

And to go with your meme - when we get a steak in a restaurant- my wife reminds me to not order like I've done in the past. (I would channel Woody Harrelson from Cowboy Way) Waiter/Waitress - how do you want your steak cooked. Me, cut off its horns, smack it in the butt, and I'll kill it when it runs over my plate. 🤣  By that point my wife would be blushing from embarrassment, and I would tell the waiter/waitress - I want it cooked 10 seconds to a side.

When we've gone on cruises in the past, at the restaurants on the ship, I would usually order beef tenderloin (filet) blue. The servers from Europe usually knew what I meant. Heck I would even eat a proper beef tartare if it were offered.


----------



## doozie

We have choices to make today.
Either make Stuffed peppers again, or roast some chicken just to make Chicken tortilla soup.
I've never made the soup, and found a recipe I'd like to try.

I'm also craving some French onion soup and that will happen some time this week too.
I did see someone make burgers and then let the patties simmer in a packet of french onion and beef broth in a crockpot but I'm thinking homemade would taste better. Might be a good use for DHs future leftover burgers.









Chicken Tortilla Soup Recipe - The Girl Who Ate Everything


This Chicken Tortilla Soup recipe is a knock-off from the famous soup recipe at Tommy Bahamas. Get ready to lick your bowl.




www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Let me guess - breakfast was 3 cups of coffee and a banana (or some other fruit)?  (I know for me, coffee is a requirement in the morning).
> 
> And to go with your meme - when we get a steak in a restaurant- my wife reminds me to not order like I've done in the past. (I would channel Woody Harrelson from Cowboy Way) Waiter/Waitress - how do you want your steak cooked. Me, cut off its horns, smack it in the butt, and I'll kill it when it runs over my plate. 🤣  By that point my wife would be blushing from embarrassment, and I would tell the waiter/waitress - I want it cooked 10 seconds to a side.
> 
> When we've gone on cruises in the past, at the restaurants on the ship, I would usually order beef tenderloin (filet) blue. The servers from Europe usually knew what I meant. Heck I would even eat a proper beef tartare if it were offered.


Correct answer! Coffee and a banana. 

Those pics I post of those double decker burgers- I’ve learned to order them medium rare, as every time I order medium they send it out medium/well. I don’t care for rare, but no pink or red left is no good for me either.


----------



## alida

Hamburgers here too, with caramelized onions and goat cheese on top, plus lettuce tomato and dill pickles slices. Onion rings on the side. Butter pecan ice cream for later this evening


----------



## 67drake

And more burgers!
My wife took some of our ground beef and brats out of the freezer for me to grill. My son had a football game, so I didn’t have time afterwards to chop onions and mix into the burgers like I had been doing. I figured it would be a good time to try out the vidalia onion relish I picked up while driving through Georgia last week. A little ketchup and spicy mustard too,and I thought they were pretty good!


----------



## sniper69

Last night was one of those busy evenings - so we ended up getting carryout. Some of the family had chicken, others had burgers. For me, I ended up eating a triple patty burger from smashburger (with no bun), topped with bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickle, grilled onions, and smash sauce.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight I cooked some chicken breasts stuffed with Brie and chunks of apple. The garden provided the beans we had for a side (a mix of green, wax, and purple beans).

I'm finally finishing up the last batch of apple sauce (it is in the canner now). The apple trees provided enough to be able to make apple butter, apple sauce, and apple wine this year (have 5 gallons of apple wine fermenting). The pear trees produced enough to make pear butter, brandied pears, and 5 gallons of pear wine (in one of my other fermenters).


----------



## doozie

Chicken noodle casserole tonight.
Oven baked BBQ ribs tomorrow.

I've never made caramel corn before and want to give it a try. Takes a while, but it's supposed to be worth it.








This IS IT! Seriously the BEST Easy Homemade Caramel Corn | Foodtasia


The Ulitimate Caramel Corn! Evenly coated caramel popcorn with the perfect amount of caramel. Crispy and crunchy for weeks! Perfect for snacking and gifting




foodtasia.com


----------



## Pony

A recipe for Mississippi Pot Roast came across my feed, and I tried it.

Surprisingly good, but I'm still in the dark about why it is named Mississippi Pot Roast.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made a pot of chili yesterday, so that was my supper. I took some here to work also. 
Tonight, I don’t know. Either more chili, or I’ll pick something up at the butcher of the way home.


----------



## sniper69

Last night, my wife and I celebrated 26 years of marriage. So my lovely bride and I went to a restaurant called Blackrock (https://www.blackrockrestaurants.com/). fried asparagus as an appetizer for me, onion rings for her. Then we each had a 12oz. sirloin (I helped her finish hers), with salads on the side. She had a sweet potato with her meal and I had steamed asparagus with mine. The meal tasted good, and was definitely filling.

This morning, waffles were made for the family. I have enjoyed many cups of coffee this morning.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Last night, my wife and I celebrated 26 years of marriage. So my lovely bride and I went to a restaurant called Blackrock (https://www.blackrockrestaurants.com/). fried asparagus as an appetizer for me, onion rings for her. Then we each had a 12oz. sirloin (I helped her finish hers), with salads on the side. She had a sweet potato with her meal and I had steamed asparagus with mine. The meal tasted good, and was definitely filling.
> 
> This morning, waffles were made for the family. I
> 
> have enjoyed many cups of coffee this morning


Congratulations @sniper69. 
I’m having pork chops with a cream sauce made with the drippings and fried onions plus herbs to be determined. Green peas and carrots, possibly mashed potato’s since there will be plenty of sauce/gravy. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Last night, my wife and I celebrated 26 years of marriage. So my lovely bride and I went to a restaurant called Blackrock (https://www.blackrockrestaurants.com/). fried asparagus as an appetizer for me, onion rings for her. Then we each had a 12oz. sirloin (I helped her finish hers), with salads on the side. She had a sweet potato with her meal and I had steamed asparagus with mine. The meal tasted good, and was definitely filling.
> 
> This morning, waffles were made for the family. I have enjoyed many cups of coffee this morning.


Congratulations! (For the anniversary, not for finishing your wife’s meal for her )


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Congratulations @sniper69.
> I’m having pork chops with a cream sauce made with the drippings and fried onions plus herbs to be determined. Green peas and carrots, possibly mashed potato’s since there will be plenty of sauce/gravy. Ice cream for dessert.


alida thanks. 


67drake said:


> Congratulations! (For the anniversary, not for finishing your wife’s meal for her )


67drake, thanks. Hard to believe she has put up with me for so long, but I'm glad she has. 

LOL.She wanted to split a steak - and I talked her out of that. So when her steak came out, she says to me, I can't eat all of that. So of course I just had to help her finish her meal.  

Luckily it was a nice keto friendly steak. 🤣 🤣


----------



## Evons hubby

sniper69 said:


> alida thanks.
> 
> 
> 67drake, thanks. Hard to believe she has put up with me for so long, but I'm glad she has.


I think most of us men are in that boat, good thing the good lord wired them different or we’d all be in trouble!


----------



## Pony

This afternoon, I took the ground meat (lamb and beef) that I was going to use for meatballs, and instead made taco-seasoned meat. Added lots of sweet peppers and tomatoes, and served it over tortilla chips.

Not too shabby.


----------



## 67drake

Today we had to go up to Hudson Wisconsin for my SIL surprise party, so drove 450 miles round trip. I tried to avoid “road food”. I had a banana and coffee before I left. When we got there they had a huge spread of various meats to build your own tacos! Can’t go wrong there. So I had a couple steak tacos on soft corn tortillas, then loaded with rice and guacamole. I literally took a nap sitting on the couch an hour later. 
On the way home my son begged me for Arby’s, one of his favorites, when he saw the sign up high during a coffee stop for me. OK, better than gas station food I suppose. I tried their smokehouse brisket sandwich. Not TOO bad for fast food, but I wouldn’t do it again for $8.


----------



## sniper69

Friday evening saw some smoked brisket and a salad for supper. 

For Saturday, we ended up eating pizza for lunch, and a taco salad for supper. 

On Sunday my kids asked if I could make broccoli cheese soup. So a batch of soup was made. I also made some chorizo nachos, topped with a Monterey Jack and smoked gouda cheese sauce, tomatoes from the garden, onions, scallions, lettuce, avocado, and some taco sauce to take to our Bible study group. Everyone seemed to enjoy it (along with all of the other foods folks brought to share).


----------



## doozie

Trying something new here, it's soup week since Sunday for me with canned and homemade for both lunch and dinner.
Kind of a diet kickoff idea, I have not been hungry at all, and have greatly increased my veggie intake.
DH says that won't do it for him, so I have a hearty homemade split pea and ham simmering away for dinner and maybe he will have a grilled cheese on the side. 

I'll defrost some burger patties tonight to keep him smiling for a few days, and we have some different flavors of cheese to top them with. Its cool enough for me to make him some buns tomorrow too.


----------



## alida

A couple days ago I bought one of those bagged salads - I thought it was one with a ginger dressing but it was actually a kit with dill pickle dressing to coat the chopped romaine, radish,cabbage and something else. Dill pickle flavoured croutons in the mix too. It was surprisingly good. I don't think I could eat it every week but it'll make a nice change. The trickier part was making something else that would complement dill pickle salad - I cooked a frozen hamburger patty. I like dill pickles on a hamburger so I thought it would work. Well, it did, sort of. yogurt with sour cherries on top for dessert.

I have a pot of hamburger vegetable soup on the stove now, cooling down. Basically it's some ground beef, browned well, a couple quarts of chicken stock, handful of eggs noodles and what ever veggies you need to use up. I usually add a 14oz can of diced tomato's to the pot too, but this time I added a couple diced tomatos that needed to be finished. That's lunch for the rest of the week, and maybe dinner once or twice too.


----------



## snowlady

Last night I made pork loin. Sliced apples, an orange and butternut squash, lay the pork loin on top and cover with a sauce of orange juice, brown sugar, corn starch, cinnamon and ginger. The house smelled so good.


----------



## sniper69

It's been busy the last few days. For Tuesday - we had a Taco Tuesday kind of supper (well okay I had nachos). 
Last night was Pizza night. I made a keto pizza, and also cooked some Wild Mike's pizzas.
Today for lunch, had leftover keto pizza.

I'm not sure what tonight's supper will be.


----------



## Burntfinger

sniper69 said:


> alida thanks.
> 
> 
> 67drake, thanks. Hard to believe she has put up with me for so long, but I'm glad she has.
> 
> LOL.She wanted to split a steak - and I talked her out of that. So when her steak came out, she says to me, I can't eat all of that. So of course I just had to help her finish her meal.
> 
> Luckily it was a nice keto friendly steak. 🤣 🤣


Waste not want not


----------



## doozie

Porkchops, steamed broccoli and roasted cauliflower.


----------



## alida

I'm not cooking today! Monday is Thanksgiving Day in Canada but our family will celebrate today. Ham that spent time in a smoker, baked beans, roasted squash and more. Pumpkin and apple pies for dessert with whipped cream or ice cream. Homemade breads, pickles, chutney etc. Everyone brings something for the meal, mostly homemade, which lessens the workload for everyone.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I'm not cooking today! Monday is Thanksgiving Day in Canada but our family will celebrate today. Ham that spent time in a smoker, baked beans, roasted squash and more. Pumpkin and apple pies for dessert with whipped cream or ice cream. Homemade breads, pickles, chutney etc. Everyone brings something for the meal, mostly homemade, which lessens the workload for everyone.


alida - well Happy Thanksgiving. The foods you listed sound wonderful. Eat an extra helping for me.


----------



## sniper69

Thursday evening, the request for spaghetti came from my youngest. So the family enjoyed spaghetti for supper (I ended up eating a burger patty).

Friday morning saw sausage and eggs for the breakfast meal. Lunch was a small salad, and for supper we cooked burgers and mac n cheese. I used the keto friendly burger buns (1 or 2 grams net carbs), and had a small salad instead of the mac n cheese.

This morning, my youngest son and I stopped my the meat shop and picked up some flanken style beef ribs to cook for supper. This store is also the only one in the area where I can find Conecuh Sausage (Conecuh Sausage - True Southern Flavor) so picked up a few packages of that as well.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - well Happy Thanksgiving. The foods you listed sound wonderful. Eat an extra helping for me.


Thank you sniper69. I did indeed eat, lets just say....my share.... and it was all delicious. I brought home leftovers so no guesses what I'm having for dinner today. There will be a bit of ham left for tomorrow, and one each of a pumpkin and buttertart too.


----------



## doozie

I still have peppers on the counter, so I'm making a chicken tenders, pepper and onion stir fry tonight. Served over rice for DH and Bulgur wheat for me.

Tomorrow Italian sausage stuffed long red peppers simmered in sauce with a bit of pasta on the side. Veggie soup too.


----------



## Evons hubby

doozie said:


> I still have peppers on the counter, so I'm making a chicken tenders, pepper and onion stir fry tonight. Served over rice for DH and Bulgur wheat for me.


Sounds similar to the first meal I made for my Yvonne when we were dating. She was very impressed!


----------



## doozie

I'm clearing the freezer of frozen fruits, Blueberry Cobbler for breakfast with a topping that used a little cornmeal. I was pleasantly surprised, it was very light textured. Next time I'll try it using frozen peaches.








Blueberry Cobbler


Blueberry cobbler recipe for two in a 3-cup capacity dish. Perfect blueberry dessert for two with a crunchy cornmeal biscuit topping that you will crave! This isn't just blueberry cobbler--it's blueberry cobbler with a cornmeal biscuit topping. The addition of fine cornmeal in the biscuit...




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## doozie

Chili in the slow cooker with lots of peppers thrown into the mix. Crusty bread on the side for DH. 
A repeat of the meal tomorrow too. 
We are going to be busy in the yard with a tree clean up project and probably tired by dinnertime today and tomorrow so it's nice not to have to do anything and still have a nice meal waiting.


----------



## alida

I roasted a chicken for dinner tonight and roasted some Delicata squash, cut into thin slices, in the oven at the same time. The squash slices came out with slightly chewy skin and edges, very deep flavour.

Bonus treat - while the meat and squash were baking I cleaned the squash seeds, mixed them with a bit of oil, salt and pepper and put them in the oven to roast for 10 minutes when the food came out. They came out tasting like popcorn only better. I know this because I'm eating them while typing this message.


----------



## Forcast

Son ordered a bunch of canned goods.so reorganizing the panty cabinet. Think I'm good for an all winter long snowed in. I always have extra shelf stable goods for ice snow now pandemics. But still feels good knowing I'm set. Son said the extra is just in case the shtf and they all come back home.


----------



## 67drake

I had Covid a few weeks back, so haven’t really cooked anything mentionable because I couldn’t really taste anything.
So now that I’m getting my taste back I figured I’d throw a couple ribeye on the charcoal grill. 
We had a cow butchered a few months back from our friends farm, so rising beef prices don’t really deter my steak eating. While at the Chiropractor tonight I mentioned I was grilling out, Doc said he saw ribeye at the local supermarket for $28 a pound!


----------



## SustainableAg

@67drake Glad you are recovering. Those steaks look great! Ribeye $28/lb locally sounds outrageous. I will have to see what the prices are like here the next time I go to the store.

We are also safe from the inflated meat prices. This summer we bought a 1/2 beef and 1/2 pig from a local farmer. The only reason we didn't buy more was due to lack of freezer space.

Dinner tonight was rotini with marinara and meatballs. There is nothing quite like fresh ground beef. It makes you realize just how different the store bought ground beef is, in comparison.


----------



## 67drake

SustainableAg said:


> @67drake Glad you are recovering. Those steaks look great! Ribeye $28/lb locally sounds outrageous. I will have to see what the prices are like here the next time I go to the store.
> 
> We are also safe from the inflated meat prices. This summer we bought a 1/2 beef and 1/2 pig from a local farmer. The only reason we didn't buy more was due to lack of freezer space.
> 
> Dinner tonight was rotini with marinara and meatballs. There is nothing quite like fresh ground beef. It makes you realize just how different the store bought ground beef is, in comparison.


Hey thanks! It never really got too bad for me. I had felt kind of run down for a few days at work, then lost my smell/taste, so figured I’d get tested. Other than that I just had a headache for a few days. Staying at home drove me out of my mind worse than anything!
Same here, we would have bought more, but the backup freezer in our garage will only handle so much. Our friends raise pigs too, so when I get some more of this beef eaten off we’ll probably buy a pig too.


----------



## Pony

We butchered a wether last week, and I finished the last of the processing (canning) yesterday. 

Today, supper was the two jars of meat that did not seal, mixed with veg.


----------



## GTX63

A friend sent me this photo yesterday. He strained and jarred quite a few pints of wild raspberry wine. In a few days he will be starting on the strawberry wine.


----------



## GTX63

My wife's reaction.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was goulash in the crockpot over macaroni. Some frozen corn was thrown into the mix. Pure comfort food here.

Today was a trip to Culver's since we were out and about, I had a small fries and a strawberry shake, DH had a breaded cod dinner. 
Diet buster days, but back on track tomorrow.

Tonight I'm having a burger patty topped with cheese, and Maybe a salad or something else green.
DH is having a Burger with the works, baked beans, and scalloped potatoes. 

I made black tea with some cacao nibs steeped along with the teabag. Yum!
I've been wanting to get some pricy fancy tinned chocolate tea online that has the very same nibs in the tea blend. I don't know why I never thought of just making my own instead. Now to find out what else the cocoa nibs can be used for...


----------



## JohnP

Last night, 15+ year old black beans and a ham hock that had a pretty good amount of freezer burn. The beans were a test to see if they'd even soften up enough to eat and since I had the ham hock, I tossed it in.

Beans were a little firmer than I'd like but it was edible. I did two hours in the instant pot and then let it sit on keep warm mode for a few more hours. Next time I'm going to try the baking soda in water soak method which is supposed to help. Then do the IP again for the same time. But with less cayenne powder. 🔥


----------



## alida

I sautéed radishes, that I’d sliced first, in butter, for the vegetable. They turned out well, but I like them roasted better. I fried up a pork chop and made some cream gravy from the juices plus a bit of mustard. The pork tasted good. Pork and radishes are not a natural combo in my opinion. Needs must though and those are what needed to be used up. Baked apple for dessert. I baked extras of those, I like cold baked apples too, for any meal.


----------



## 67drake

My wife and I went out to a mom and pop diner for dinner after we dropped the kids at the skating rink. Eggs Benedict with a side of bacon sounded too good.
My son said an old fashioned ice cream vendor came by his place,so he HAD to get his son a popsicle. Looks like he dug into his Halloween candy early too!


----------



## alida

Popsicles are one of the joys of summer and warm weather. Of COURSE your son had to buy his child one. 
Alas, it's fall here, mid forties, most of the day and popsicles are not on the menu. I was out all day and had a late lunch, veal eggplant sandwich with grilled onion and peppers on it. I have some some reheating on the stove now, chicken/vegetable, that I made earlier and froze in portions.


----------



## sniper69

Drake your grandson looks happy.  Also eggs Benedict sounds so good right now. I always love a good Hollandaise sauce.

Tonight for supper I made keto chili. Since there was a little extra ground beef in the package - my youngest son asked if I could make him a burger, said sure why not (already cooking what's one more pan?  ). Also used the air fryer to make some breaded chicken chunks and fries for the rest of my kids. 

I haven't been creatively cooking as much (been cooking simple things the family enjoys, and eating whatever keto friendly foods sounded good), as I still haven't gotten all of my taste and smell back (some things I can taste and smell, others - well faint to non-existent). I hope it comes back soon. At least my symptoms were mild (My opinion is the supplements I take daily helped to make for mild symptoms) and quarantine went by quick, as I could work from home (like I have mostly been doing since end of March 2020). Although, it did feel good to be able to be in the office this week for a few days.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> Popsicles are one of the joys of summer and warm weather. Of COURSE your son had to buy his child one.
> Alas, it's fall here, mid forties, most of the day and popsicles are not on the menu. I was out all day and had a late lunch, veal eggplant sandwich with grilled onion and peppers on it. I have some some reheating on the stove now, chicken/vegetable, that I made earlier and froze in portions.


I just checked, it was 82 in New Smyrna Beach Florida, where they live, so I suppose a popsicle hit the spot. The picture of my grandson shirtless was the last one my son sent. I asked him “What did you take his shirt off and throw it away already?” As he looked like he was wearing half that popsicle. 
We’ve been getting down in the 20’s at night here. Good sleeping weather!


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Drake your grandson looks happy.  Also eggs Benedict sounds so good right now. I always love a good Hollandaise sauce.
> 
> Tonight for supper I made keto chili. Since there was a little extra ground beef in the package - my youngest son asked if I could make him a burger, said sure why not (already cooking what's one more pan?  ). Also used the air fryer to make some breaded chicken chunks and fries for the rest of my kids.
> 
> I haven't been creatively cooking as much (been cooking simple things the family enjoys, and eating whatever keto friendly foods sounded good), as I still haven't gotten all of my taste and smell back (some things I can taste and smell, others - well faint to non-existent). I hope it comes back soon. At least my symptoms were mild (My opinion is the supplements I take daily helped to make for mild symptoms) and quarantine went by quick, as I could work from home (like I have mostly been doing since end of March 2020). Although, it did feel good to be able to be in the office this week for a few days.


Oh boy, do I know how you feel! That’s why I haven’t been posting much on this thread. I still only have maybe 20% of my taste back, if I had to put a number on it. 
I didn’t know you had Covid?


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Oh boy, do I know how you feel! That’s why I haven’t been posting much on this thread. I still only have maybe 20% of my taste back, if I had to put a number on it.
> I didn’t know you had Covid?


Drake, My youngest daughter tested positive after being exposed to another student who was positive for covid at school the end of September (she had a cough for a couple days, and only complained of a sore throat one day and was quite energetic while at home on quarantine). I figure I caught it from my daughter, as I developed a slight cough a couple days after her positive test and quarantine. It wasn't until about 8 or 9 days later when I started to lose taste and smell. I haven't had a covid shot, but my symptoms were very mild (other than the loss of much of my taste and smell). Luckily I didn't need to go out for anything or go into the office (I'm blessed to be able to telework), so no work was missed, and I didn't have to worry about contact tracing. Two other family members in the house tested positive (both fully vaccinated) - one of them developed similar symptoms to mine, the other had symptoms that were way worse than mine. All of us have finished quarantine and recovered (other than the taste and smell not being 100%). My second oldest had tested positive for covid last July (he only had a headache for three days) and he never caught it this go around (and none of the rest of the family caught it last year when he had it), and my youngest son tested negative and didn't catch it either. It seems there is no rhyme or reason for it.

This is the reason I haven't been posting much as well - but I do enjoy reading what others have been making and eating. I just imagine how good it all tastes.


----------



## sniper69

Today cooked a roast on the stove and made beef and noodles for supper for the family. 

For our Bible study group, everyone brought an appetizer to pass. I ended up using Conecuh Sausage and made sausage in a blanket. Also we took a Panino tray to share (cheese wrapped with either pepperoni, salami, or prosciutto). Once we got there, others had made and brought chicken wings, bang bang shrimp, salami, cheese tray, and other foods.


----------



## alida

I was out for the day, to a provincial park two hours away, which sits on Lake Ontario. We picked up fish/chips from a food truck and ate them at a picnic table by an alcove of the lake. It was mid fifties and very sunny, so quite comfortable to sit outside. Lots of swans, geese and ducks to watch for entertainment. Just as we were getting ready to leave a flock of what we wer told are partridge marched out of a meadow area behind us, about 30 of them, stripping the grasses of anything good and chattering the whole time. They were bigger than I thought partridge were, almost the size of wild turkeys. We lingered to watch them too.


----------



## newfieannie

haven't been doing much cooking or baking for awhile since i was trying to get my eyes straightened out. 

today i made some raisin cinnamon bread. only made 1 loaf. sometimes i find these don'







t work out as well for me as the white if i make several. too heavy. turned out perfect except i could have used a bit more brown sugar. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Chicken tenders with a rotisserie seasoning, steamed Brussels sprouts, and a baked potato for DH. 
A chicken salad with any leftover chicken for tomorrow's lunch.
I found I can fill a large celery stick with a fine minced chicken salad, nice and crunchy. DH can have a sandwich.

Tomorrow evening pork chops swimming in a special BBQ sauce that just adds flavor while they cook, and asparagus spears, probably another baked potato for DH too.


----------



## alida

@newfieannie , it's good to read that your eyes are doing so well and that you're back cooking and baking more. That raisin bread looks delicious.


----------



## doozie

A small meatloaf for DH's lunch sandwiches.
A tiny Hawaiian pizza for me and another large sausage pizza with the works tonight.
Minestrone soup for a few of my future meals.
A small batch of Hummus with some put aside garbanzos from the soup ingredients.


----------



## alida

I'm making spaghetti sauce with ground beef/pork right now starting with tomato sauce that was canned this summer. I'll make a green salad to go with it, and probably baked apples later in the evening.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was pizza night.


----------



## newfieannie

baking up a bunch today for my son to freeze in case the weather turns bad and he can't get in for a couple days. made 4 pans cheese bread and had some cheese leftover so i made some scones.

in addition to the cheese i added some sauteed shallots,green pepper. some minced dehydrated onion, bits of ham and a little garlic. i must say they turned out well.they likely wont see the inside of the freezer though but scones are so easy to make. ~Georgia i did have a pic. but it says your following files do not have an allowed extension. never saw that before. dont even know what it means. anyway they did look good and tasted even better.


----------



## jimLE

This evening, will be meatloaf baked potato and green beans.


----------



## 67drake

A good old friend of ours from here in town passed away late last week, so I told his son ( who is also a friend), that I would take off work and serve the dinner at his dads funeral. This was yesterday. The food was catered by a local restaurant/bar. So lots of leftovers for the weekend at my house. The thick sliced beef falls apart when you try to pick it up, YUM. Also took lots of mashed potatoes and gravy home. 
The wife and I went to our favorite local diner for breakfast this morning. I had the Fat Daddy, which is basically fried eggs,cheese,and sausage patty on English muffins,smothered in white gravy. I’ll be good till dinner time when I eat the leftovers from yesterday.


----------



## alida

Today, some chinese food, curried chicken and chicken/green beans in black bean sauce. Plus an egg roll. Tomorrow it's roast chicken day with salad and something, probably green beans. I'll have left overs for the next couple days.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had burgers, big juicy burgers.  They went down well. We had some fresh fruit and vegetables on the side.

Then for tomorrow - I started the smoker tonight. The brisket was prepped and put on the smoker. It will go for another 4 hours, as it will have taken about as much smoke as the meat will take, it will then be put into foil with some liquid and put back on the smoker. Figured for this brisket (it started out as a 15+ pound brisket) it will be a 12-15 hour total cook time at a temp between 225 and 250 Fahrenheit (of course I make sure to check it every so often to make sure it gets to where the temp probe can be inserted like a knife into a muffin, and then I know it will be done cooking. After it is pulled from the smoker, it will go into a cooler for about 4 hours to rest. The wireless thermometer is monitoring the smoker and I have a high temp and low temp alarm setup on it so I can try to get some sleep. 

For Halloween, we are having some good friends over, having the smoked brisket, with baked beans, potato salad, cole slaw, corn bread, cookies, and pie. Everyone will get a chance to eat before the trick or treating starts. Then we have plans of sitting around the firepit - staying warm, enjoying a beer, good conversation, and passing out candy to the kids.


----------



## doozie

This morning I grilled a few burgers and then put them In the crockpot with beef broth and a packet of french onion soup mix. A few carrots went in too.
I'm making baked potatoes to pour a bit of the liquid over. 
It might be too salty to have as a soup for me, but we will see.


----------



## alida

I see that a day ago or so I clearly had chicken on my mind as I wrote chicken with black bean sauce. It was beef. Yesterday I did indeed roast a chicken, with rosemary in the cavity along with a cut up lemon. It smelled fantastic and tasted even better. I decided to make the carcass into stock last night with just the cooked rosemary and half an onion, and when I tasted it I was really surprised by how well that turned out. It's a good thing I tasted it then, because, over tired, I strained that stock....right into the sink. Sigh. 

Today it'll be chicken and salad for lunch at my desk, dinner will be salmon with a bit of teriyaki sauce glazed on, and mixed vegetables of some type, I have a couple bags in the freezer that should be finished up soon.


----------



## doozie

We picked up an outdoor propane two burner camping stove a few days ago and made fresh cut fries in a cast iron pot.
I love my air fryer, but DH still loves deep frying more. Now that any spatters and odors can be kept outside I'm willing to deal with the oil.

Tonight we are deep frying in Buttermilk batter and beer batter. Fish, some shrimp,and fries. 
Steamed asparagus on the side.


----------



## newfieannie

still can't send my pics. my son is busy today with his smoker going . he has his buck all cut and whatnot. i think it's jerky he's making right now. i made a tea loaf this morning .couldn't find anything sweet. likely gave it all to my son. i used blk raspberry and pomegranate tea for the liquid. . really good! ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Bran muffins with raisins, I bought wheat bran as an ingredient for something I never got around to making and I usually make bran muffins using a bran cereal, this was much easier and they turned out fine.

Little steaks tonight with winter squash and green beans.

I'm defrosting a bit of corned beef to make corned beef hash tomorrow and I also have a little pork tenderloin out for dinner tomorrow too. 

DH wants chili with cornbread dumplings, I've never even heard of them but recipes exist. So I think I'll try that on Saturday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chicken and wild rice soup.


----------



## no really

Grilling some some chicken, peppers and onions. Made a salad with some of the last lettuce till the greenhouse goodies are ready. It's cool out low 50's, nice sitting out watching the food cook with a cup of coffee.


----------



## 67drake

Banana for breakfast. Lunch at work had a PBJ with blueberry jelly,and a ziplock loaded with grapes and raspberries. My wife had taken some gyro flavored brats and a couple packages of ground beef out of the freezer yesterday. So tonight I grilled them up.
I ate a burger and two brats, no buns. Couple glasses of milk too.
I have a cup of Earl Gray steeping.


----------



## alida

it was a busy work day so I fixed a plate of bits and pieces to nibble on all day; apple/pear slices, cheese,salami, red pepper strips, cukes and tomato pieces etc with black olives and a small bowl each of hummus and mint and garlic yogurt dip. It made a nice change from chicken.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was a nice salad topped with other vegetables (cucumber, red cabbage, bean sprouts, and kimchi) , as well as scrambled egg, steak, and gochujang.

My wife and kids wanted pizza, so they had pizza. For my supper, I worked on some leftovers (they're about gone) from Halloween.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> For my supper, I worked on some leftovers (they're about gone) from Halloween.


Candy for supper?


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Candy for supper?


no candy. Just leftover brisket and sides.  Waste not, want not.

(besides, I let my kids eat the candy, but not for a meal). LOL


----------



## Pony

Got some really meaty soup bones browning at this very moment. Soon as I get the cheese into the press, I'll grab that pot and start a batch of soup. 

That means that I will also have to make bread or crackers. Never made crackers before, but I have a recipe I've been holding on to for a while...


----------



## 67drake

I had to work today. No big deal, but 3rd shift worked 6 hours instead of 8, so I had to go in 2 hours early. Getting up at 3AM on Saturday, Ugh. We were so busy I didn’t have time to eat the lunch I made, so I figured I’d go to my favorite local diner as a treat. Some would question if being verbally abused by the wait staff is a treat, but I give it right back to them.
I had the “Slap it to me burger”. I had a hard time deciding between Apple blueberry crumb cake,or the White Chocolate cranberry cheesecake. The cheesecake won.
Tifani, the waitress bought a piece for me, and one for another patron. I accused her of ALWAYS giving other people bigger pieces than me. She adamantly denied it. But I had an excuse to leave no tip then. (Just kidding, I tip well, but it gives me leverage for later).


----------



## 101pigs

67drake said:


> I had to work today. No big deal, but 3rd shift worked 6 hours instead of 8, so I had to go in 2 hours early. Getting up at 3AM on Saturday, Ugh. We were so busy I didn’t have time to eat the lunch I made, so I figured I’d go to my favorite local diner as a treat. Some would question if being verbally abused by the wait staff is a treat, but I give it right back to them.
> I had the “Slap it to me burger”. I had a hard time deciding between Apple blueberry crumb cake,or the White Chocolate cranberry cheesecake. The cheesecake won.
> Tifani, the waitress bought a piece for me, and one for another patron. I accused her of ALWAYS giving other people bigger pieces than me. She adamantly denied it. But I had an excuse to leave no tip then. (Just kidding, I tip well, but it gives me leverage for later).
> View attachment 101853
> View attachment 101854


Nice. I had Baked Elk with Baked Potato, Corn on the cob. Home grown Watermelon, Cake.


----------



## jimLE

I ate me a rare treat for supper.a t-bone and a baked potato with the fixings.i baked the t-bone in the oven with Cajun seasoning.


----------



## alida

There was a thread somewhere else on this site where people talked about Korean bulgogi. The idea of that stuck in my mind while I finished leftovers this week. I picked up the prepared beef and sauce from a Korean grocery and that's what we had for dinner. There was enough sauce that I added partially steamed broccoli and red pepper strips to the pan and it became a stir fry. Later there will be chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## SustainableAg

Yesterday I made chicken pot pie filling. I didn't feel like making pie crust, so we ate the filling with egg noodles. Plenty of leftovers for today and tomorrow. I love planning for leftovers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Grilled jalapeno cheese made on herbed sourdough bread made by the French ladies at the Pedernales Farmers Market.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a meal for Veteran's prior to Veteran's day at the church my family and I attend. There was pulled smoked pork, smoked brisket, corn bread, mac n cheese, green beans with bacon, cookies, and cupcakes (the frosting was topped with an edible topper for each service). 

Last night I had cooked some ground beef, added in some bulgogi marinade - let it simmer for about 10 minutes, then served it over riced cauliflower. For lunch, I had cooked a burger.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Strawberry jam.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 101868
> 
> View attachment 101867
> 
> Strawberry jam.


The first picture, I swear I was looking at a pepperoni pizza!


----------



## 67drake

I had blood work this AM, so no banana with my coffee, as I had to fast. 
I stopped in at the Piggly Wiggly in that town to pick up a few groceries,as we don’t have one around here. Those whole roasted chickens were calling my name! I’m not a big chicken guy, but those are always excellent! I just don’t eat the skin. I also picked up some spicy pumpkin tea. So that was my brunch.


----------



## doozie

I started out this morning with no idea what i was making for dinner,went out shopping and came home and made Minestrone soup, minute steaks with onions and mushrooms, Delicata squash ( found almost by accident as I was not going to stop into the little store that had it. I'm all stocked up now) and tater tots for DH. 

Tomorrow I d like to give Fried Chicken a try, and some hush puppies too. I'll see if I'm still willing tomorrow, but either way it's going to be a chicken dinner.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made Shrimp Alfredo for dinner. One of my favorites! I’ll be taking some to work for leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Pony

Made the bulgogi ribs into a stir fry with loads of veg, just like DH enjoys it. Made enough to send along with him to work, and to put two more servings into the freezer for future lunches.

Also made a pot of vegetable beef soup. Put up 10 quarts in the pressure canner, and those quarts are now on the counter.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was chicken, salad, and green bean casserole.

Lunch today were some chili cheese dogs on keto friendly buns. Supper tonight was air fried chicken breast chunks, fries for the rest of the family, and salad as a side for me.


----------



## jimLE

I put a pork loin and honey gold potatoes and onions in a slow cooker yesterday afternoon. then ate left over meatloaf for supper.today I ate pork loin and potatoes.


----------



## Pony

Picked up a seafood combo at Aldi the other day, and found a recipe for rice/seafood

Decent enough recipe, but next time I make it, I'll use half the rice, and twice the seafood.


----------



## alida

I had a braised pork belly ramen noodle soup for lunch which was delicious,and filling. Dinner is going to be salad and a small piece of salmon.


----------



## 67drake

Had Shrimp Alfredo leftovers for lunch. 
My wife made cheesy potato soup today in the crockpot. Hash browns, bacon, shredded cheddar cheese,sour cream and chicken broth. Yum! Another one of my favorites. I don’t know what she’s up to.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Had Shrimp Alfredo leftovers for lunch.
> My wife made cheesy potato soup today in the crockpot. Hash browns, bacon, shredded cheddar cheese,sour cream and chicken broth. Yum! Another one of my favorites. I don’t know what she’s up to.


She wants something big or expensive for Christmas? Or, maybe has a (good) surprise for you.


----------



## doozie

Well, I went for the fried chicken and hush puppies today, early dinner since it gets dark early now.
The hush puppies had a great flavor, I added a few additional spices. Unfortunantly I have to learn to control the oil temp. They were burnt offerings in my opinion at the table. But DH said not to toss all of them, he later enjoyed them dipped into hummus. 
Tomorrow is leftover chicken, I'll see how it reheats in the air fryer.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> She wants something big or expensive for Christmas? Or, maybe has a (good) surprise for you.


That’s what I’m afraid of.


----------



## SustainableAg

Today I had some cooking to do for my son. We are currently trying to navigate the solid foods stage (he turns 1 in 2 weeks 😭) and it is very overwhelming! 

I roasted a delicata squash with some brown sugar the other day. Little man wasn't thrilled with it, so today I turned the remaining squash into cinnamon and nutmeg flavored mini muffins.

Since I was on a baking kick, I noticed I had some bananas that were almost too ripe for us to want to eat them. They became peanut butter banana mini muffins. I also made some mini egg spinach and cheese muffins. Now there is some variety around for me to choose from in a hurry when he is hungry.

These are the PB Banana muffins. The rest were already in the freezer. I had so many bananas to use that I made a double batch. I figured he wouldn't miss 2 if I ate them for lunch.






🤭


----------



## 67drake

SustainableAg said:


> Today I had some cooking to do for my son. We are currently trying to navigate the solid foods stage (he turns 1 in 2 weeks 😭) and it is very overwhelming!
> 
> I roasted a delicata squash with some brown sugar the other day. Little man wasn't thrilled with it, so today I turned the remaining squash into cinnamon and nutmeg flavored mini muffins.
> 
> Since I was on a baking kick, I noticed I had some bananas that were almost too ripe for us to want to eat them. They became peanut butter banana mini muffins. I also made some mini egg spinach and cheese muffins. Now there is some variety around for me to choose from in a hurry when he is hungry.
> 
> These are the PB Banana muffins. The rest were already in the freezer. I had so many bananas to use that I made a double batch. I figured he wouldn't miss 2 if I ate them for lunch.
> View attachment 101987
> 🤭


Those look awesome! I love those.


----------



## doozie

Smoked sausage and sweet kraut.
Mashed potatoes for DH and beets for me.
Walnut raisin baked apples for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

Happy Veteran's day to the veterans in the group. 

This morning, after the kids were off to school, I took my veteran (wife) to IHOP for breakfast. I ended up having the sirloin tips and eggs. 

For supper, I let my kids choose the takeout they wanted. My 17 year old then watched my two younger children so my wife and I could go to dinner. We went to Firebird grill and we split a BLT salad, then each of us ordered the 9 oz filet, my wife had a loaded baked potato with hers, and I had the broccoli with butter. A piece of creme brulee cheesecake seemed to make it to the table (yes I'm in keto purgatory for that  ).


----------



## newfieannie

i started a pail of salt beef today. i use to make it for my first husband but that was 20 years ago. hopefully i remembered what i did back then. also some vension and pork sausage. same way with remembering. a pail of salt beef is 45 dollars today. i stopped buying it when it went to 22. ~Georgia


----------



## Pony

I'm wanting something with kraut today... Wondering about potatoes, kraut, maybe sausage... 

Maybe pierogi...


----------



## doozie

We went out for a celebratory birthday/anniversary lunch to our favorite BBQ place, I was so full I didn't even finish mine, a first, LOL. 
Pulled pork for me Brisket for DH.
Prices are up, but it's about the only place I'm willing to go with the flow, never disappointed, and it's a little family run place.

Dinner is stuffed pork chops, and assorted leftovers.


----------



## Pony

Now debating whether to try to convince DH to go out for supper. Don't know how much longer we'll be able to enjoy such luxuries, and it's Friday night, and we haven't had a real date in a very long time.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Now debating whether to try to convince DH to go out for supper. Don't know how much longer we'll be able to enjoy such luxuries, and it's Friday night, and we haven't had a real date in a very long time.


Sounds like a fish fry is in order.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Sounds like a fish fry is in order.


I wish! This far south, they have never heard of Friday Fish Fry. Not even during Lent.

It can be a little sad...


----------



## GTX63

Pony said:


> Now debating whether to try to convince DH to go out for supper. Don't know how much longer we'll be able to enjoy such luxuries, and it's Friday night, and we haven't had a real date in a very long time.


We were going out to eat, but today was a hard one for both of us, so it is left over Chilli on top of French Fries for dinner. Tomorrow it with be our night on the town.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> I wish! This far south, they have never heard of Friday Fish Fry. Not even during Lent.
> 
> It can be a little sad...


Oh. I didn’t know that was a northern thing. I thought they did fish fry everywhere. Seriously. I know fish boils are mostly da UP and northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Oh. I didn’t know that was a northern thing. I thought they did fish fry everywhere. Seriously. I know fish boils are mostly da UP and northern Wisconsin.


Nick called around, and discovered that the local family restaurant in town has all you can eat catfish/cod Friday Fish Fry. 

I am in a much better mood right now. Full tummy, lots of healthy fish in my system, feeding my brain.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Nick called around, and discovered that the local family restaurant in town has all you can eat catfish/cod Friday Fish Fry.
> 
> I am in a much better mood right now. Full tummy, lots of healthy fish in my system, feeding my brain.


Cool! I figured there had to be one. Next thing you know you’ll tell me they don’t have bacon down there. 
After I posted earlier, I remember my daughter, who lives in Scottsdale, mentioned she couldn’t find a fish fry down there. When you grow up with them, I guess you just assume everyone does it I guess. 
Tonight my wife was supposed to babysit a friends two kids. I called wifey on the way home from work and asked if we were going out for fish. She said she didn’t want to bother taking the kids out with us. So I just stopped on the way home from work and picked up a few fish dinners at a supermarket by my work. They have a great deli, but the fish fry was definitely subpar compared to the diners and restaurants we usually go to. 2 out of 5 stars. THEN the kids parents called and canceled the babysitting. So our date night was a trip to the new Dollar General that just opened up today up in the county seat! 
I guess this is what it’s like getting old when you live in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Pony

I am staring at a defrosted chicken, and just stuck as to how to prep it. 

What sort of marinade would be unique, but still tasty and pleasing? DH may be tired of my recent "Asian phase," so I want to come up with something that makes chicken less... chickeny? LOL


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I am staring at a defrosted chicken, and just stuck as to how to prep it.
> 
> What sort of marinade would be unique, but still tasty and pleasing? DH may be tired of my recent "Asian phase," so I want to come up with something that makes chicken less... chickeny? LOL


Assuming it is a whole chicken (not cut up) and if it is for a meal for tomorrow, I would say to brine the chicken in a brine made of water, salt, and brown sugar Recipe is 1 gallon of water; 1 cup of kosher salt; 1 cup of brown sugar). Mix the brine up and then put the chicken in the brine. Let it stay in the brine at least 8-12 hours for a whole chicken, at least 4-6 hours for cut up chicken, preferably longer. After removed from the brine, pat dry, then use either a cajun seasoning (like Tony Chachere's (sp?))or your favorite seasoning - then roast it in the oven or cook it on the grill (low and slow). If you prefer to use the smoker - for the rub - I highly recommend slap yo' daddy rub (rub recipe is at General All Purpose BBQ Rub ).

For a meal today, how about a Jamaican Jerk Chicken, or teriyaki chicken, or even a Hawaiian inspired marinade for chicken?


----------



## doozie

We make chicken marinated in zesty Italian dressing for about 30-60 minutes before we cook it on the grill. Tasty stuff.
I use store bought most often, but homemade is just as good.


https://thewholecook.com/italian-marinated-chicken/



Tonight we are having grilled burgers, with onion rings from the freezer. And tots too for DH.
I'm about to make a small batch of pinto beans in the instant pot for future use.


----------



## sniper69

My wife and kids wanted tortellini last night, so made that with some garlic bread croissants (croissant dough with garlic butter and cheese spread on, rolled up, and baked). For me, I had some keto friendly tortilla chips and a bunch of guacamole (a great keto food).

For lunch today - I was out shopping, so decided to stop by bibibop for one of there bowls (supergreen salad, cucumbers, red cabbage, kimchi, bean sprouts, broccoli, scrambled egg, sesame kale, cheese, and double steak). It was topped off with some gochujang sauce.

For supper tonight - my 12 year old asked if I could make broccoli cheese soup. So we will have broccoli cheese soup and burgers.

Not sure what breakfast and lunch will bring tomorrow - but our Adult Bible study is on Sunday evenings. Each week there is something different for the meal, and tomorrow is soup night, where everyone brings a soup and we can try the various soups.  I'm making chicken tortilla soup for tomorrow.


----------



## Pony

Since we're doing chicken tomorrow, I'm making New England clam chowder right now.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Since we're doing chicken tomorrow, I'm making New England clam chowder right now.


@Pony - what did you decide or plan on for how to make the chicken be less Asian Inspired? Enquiring minds, want to know.....I want to know.... 

and clam chowder does sound good.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> @Pony - what did you decide or plan on for how to make the chicken be less Asian Inspired? Enquiring minds, want to know.....I want to know....
> 
> and clam chowder does sound good.


I'm just doing the brine, and I will cook it with butter and garlic.

No sesame oil, no soy, no ginger. 

And the clam chowder turned out purty durned good. It got the DH seal of approval

To make the chowder, I cut up about 6 or 10 slices of thick bacon into 1" chunks, and fry it in the soup pot. Take off some of the grease (save it to make popcorn later), and sweat a cup or so of onions for a while. Add chopped celery, a little bit of garlic .... a little bit more garlic. Saute for a bit, while you cut up the spuds.

We have some lovely spuds right now, so I just washed them really well, didn't peel them, and cut them into 1" pieces. Tossed the spuds in the pot, and emptied 3 bottles of clam juice into the pot as well. A cup or so of water, and cook until the potatoes are done. Smash the spuds a little bit with your potato masher.

Add two cans of baby clams, broth and all, as well as a generous scoop of chicken Better Than Bouillon. Let it all work together on low heat for a few minutes, then stir in a dash or three of cayenne pepper, and a cup or two of sour cream. 

Et voila! 

Ladle some of that into a nice mug, grate some homemade cheddar on top, and enjoy.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> I'm just doing the brine, and I will cook it with butter and garlic.
> 
> No sesame oil, no soy, no ginger.
> 
> And the clam chowder turned out purty durned good. It got the DH seal of approval
> 
> To make the chowder, I cut up about 6 or 10 slices of thick bacon into 1" chunks, and fry it in the soup pot. Take off some of the grease (save it to make popcorn later), and sweat a cup or so of onions for a while. Add chopped celery, a little bit of garlic .... a little bit more garlic. Saute for a bit, while you cut up the spuds.
> 
> We have some lovely spuds right now, so I just washed them really well, didn't peel them, and cut them into 1" pieces. Tossed the spuds in the pot, and emptied 3 bottles of clam juice into the pot as well. A cup or so of water, and cook until the potatoes are done. Smash the spuds a little bit with your potato masher.
> 
> Add two cans of baby clams, broth and all, as well as a generous scoop of chicken Better Than Bouillon. Let it all work together on low heat for a few minutes, then stir in a dash or three of cayenne pepper, and a cup or two of sour cream.
> 
> Et voila!
> 
> Ladle some of that into a nice mug, grate some homemade cheddar on top, and enjoy.


Sounds excellent. Clam chowder, the New England type, is one of my favorites.


----------



## 67drake

I had to work today. It was also my grand daughter’s birthday party today. So my wife took my sons to Kenosha for the day.
So that means I’m a bachelor for 24 hours, which usually means it’s ribeye night. Problem is I didn’t have a ribeye defrosted. Wife took ground beef and butcher made Italian sausage out yesterday. So I stopped at the butcher on the way home from work and bought what they label a “sizzler” steak. I can’t justify paying through the nose for a ribeye from the butcher, when I have a side of beef in the freezer. Looked real lean, like a sirloin, but only $5.99 a lb. I expected it to be tough, but it was surprisingly tender.
So grilled the Italian sausage, burgers, and my cheap steak. I ate the steak, and had one Italian with Vidalia onion relish. A couple glasses of whole milk to wash it down too.


----------



## 67drake

Forgot my pic!


----------



## doozie

Tacos and Spanish rice, a deluxe taco meat topped salad for me.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a pork roast with brown gray, sautéed asparagus and a salad.


----------



## SustainableAg

Today we are having some family over for several birthdays that are celebrated this week. We are having tomato soup with baked ham&cheese sliders. There are cheese&crackers, and pigs in a blanket for snacking. For dessert we are having brownie sundaes, as requested by one of the birthday girls.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I was out to dinner at a Greek restaurant. I had lamb shanks with roasted potato, and salad. Dessert was pistachio gelato. I meant to take a picture but by the time I remembered it was too late.

I've been craving beef lately so today I'm making beef stroganoff. Comfort food on a rainy day.


----------



## doozie

We were out and stopped into a local grocery today. I always check the meat dept and bargain bin. We ended up having steak and eggs when we got home. Tenderloin was on clearance today. Plenty was left over after we cut portions and frozen for a few future meals. 

I also picked up a seasoned pork tenderloin, lemon garlic flavor for something new to us. I'm having a hard time imagining the flavors paired with pork for some reason, but we will give it a try soon.
I got some Sweet Harvest Pumpkin Tea, and a Caramel Apple Tea, I hardly ever see the special seasonal flavors available so it's been a lucky day!

Dinner is a strip steak from the sale bin and baked potato for DH and I'm thinking I'll finish leftover the taco meat in a salad.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday for lunch we had fried and filled little street tacos and then we made tostadas, because the tacos weren't cooperating and were splitting. The endless supply of taco meat is now gone.

Soup for dinner, using a hearty blend mixture from a little country store that has lentils, split peas, barley, and more that I'll be adding some ham and veggies to.
Also some chicken cordon blue.

Tonight is a casserole of ham and scalloped potatoes, with leftover soup on the side.
I'll make a little batch of ham salad for future sandwiches too.


----------



## Pony

Yesterday, we had our twice-a-month-trip-to-WP date. Stopped at a bbq restaurant we never visited before.

Oh, yuck. Pass the Pepto.

The bbq was not fresh. It was obviously reheated in a microwave. The "pepper cole slaw" was only that: pepper on bagged cabbage mix. No vinegar/oil, not even lemon juice.

I took the leftovers home and mixed them with the dogs' supper.

Today, I took a steak out of the freezer, sliced it, and made a stir fry. Made enough for supper today, and two work lunches for DH.

NEVER going back to that restaurant, and since I really did need Pepto, I'm thinking about writing a Yelp review.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Yesterday, we had our twice-a-month-trip-to-WP date. Stopped at a bbq restaurant we never visited before.
> 
> Oh, yuck. Pass the Pepto.
> 
> The bbq was not fresh. It was obviously reheated in a microwave. The "pepper cole slaw" was only that: pepper on bagged cabbage mix. No vinegar/oil, not even lemon juice.
> 
> I took the leftovers home and mixed them with the dogs' supper.
> 
> Today, I took a steak out of the freezer, sliced it, and made a stir fry. Made enough for supper today, and two work lunches for DH.
> 
> NEVER going back to that restaurant, and since I really did need Pepto, I'm thinking about writing a Yelp review.


Must have been REALLY bad. I’ve never had BBQ I fed to the dog.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Must have been REALLY bad. I’ve never had BBQ I fed to the dog.


It was awful. Tasted like it was in the fridge over the weekend, and heated in the microwave. It had some really hot spots, and a few spots that were just a little too overheated.

Ugh. So disappointed. 

They need Gordon Ramsey. LOL


----------



## alida

@Pony . That bbq place was a real let down. Have you thought of contacting the owners directly? To have one dish be so so, well that happens, but microwaved bbq and dressing less coleslaw is inexcusable. Your homemade steak dinner sounds delicious. 

I have skinless chicken thighs marinating in yogurt and tandoori paste. In awhile I'll stick them in a fairly hot oven to cook, and get a bit of char by putting the tray under the broiler for a minute. It can't duplicate tandoori chicken cooked well in a real tandoor at a Indian restaurant, but it's good enough. This is so flavourful that I'll just have a small amount of plain, basmati rice with fried onions mixed in it and green peas. The leftovers will be even better tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

My wife has a town committee meeting, so no time for her to cook. My friend and I are putting the winch on my truck, so my wife asked me to pick up something at the butcher by my work. They also sell prepared dishes, so I stopped in. 
I got some loaded mashed potatoes. They make their smoked bacon and put it on top, along with cheese, and butter. Always yummy. 
I also picked up some of their Tuscan chicken Alfredo. The chicken chunks are huge and juicy. It’ll be a good supper.


----------



## RJ2019

I made goat spaghetti, have a spaghetti squash in oven to use for noodles. Tons of veggies such as bell pepper and spinach hidden in the sauce. For some reason this dish is a favorite for the 2 year old.


----------



## SustainableAg

Yesterday, we went out to dinner for a family members birthday. The restaurant is on a lake, so we had dinner and a view. The restaurant was having a shrimp festival, so I had coconut shrimp and fried fish.

Today it was a rainy, blah day. I always crave soup on rainy days, so I made chicken noodle soup for dinner. Some of the family had ham sandwiches to go with it.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight was left over brisket and homemade baked beans using 3 different types of beans.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had pepperoni and sausage pizza. It was a quick meal before going to see Jeff Dunham. It was good to finally get to go to a show that has been postponed almost 2 years (ticketmaster let us know when it was rescheduled) The entire show had me laughing. Now to try to wind down some before heading to bed.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Tonight we had pepperoni and sausage pizza. It was a quick meal before going to see Jeff Dunham. It was good to finally get to go to a show that has been postponed almost 2 years (ticketmaster let us know when it was rescheduled) The entire show had me laughing. Now to try to wind down some before heading to bed.


How is Jeff Dunham these days? He got kind of brittle after the divorce, and we stopped following him.

Sounds like he may be better now, if he had you in stitches for the whole show!

Yeah, my like was more for you seeing Jeff Dunham (DOT com!) than for the pizza.


----------



## doozie

I'm making a big roasted turban squash tonight, I've never had one before, I'm assuming most winter squash Is similar in taste so we will probably like it. I have not decided what we will have to go with it yet.
I think I'll roast some of the seeds.
I've never been a past fan of sunflower or pumpkin seeds, but I tried some roasted salted Pepitas from Aldis on a whim and really enjoyed them, so I'll give it a try.

I also want to try and make a seeded bread with sunflower seeds as an ingredient. I'm not sure if it will happen today.


https://minimalistbaker.com/the-easiest-whole-grain-seeded-bread/


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> How is Jeff Dunham these days? He got kind of brittle after the divorce, and we stopped following him.
> 
> Sounds like he may be better now, if he had you in stitches for the whole show!
> 
> Yeah, my like was more for you seeing Jeff Dunham (DOT com!) than for the pizza.


@Pony He seems to be doing good, he started out the show with some comedy and discussion about him, his wife and their twin sons, and about how things were during the pandemic. Then he started the act with Walter pretending to be Biden, then Bubba J, followed by Achmed, then his new character URL (pronounced Earl), and he finished up the show with Peanut and had a few minutes with both Peanut and Jose Jalapeno on a stick.

The pizza - it was a quick (enough) meal to throw together and cook at home.


----------



## 67drake

I had leftover chicken Alfredo for lunch, along with some grapes. 
My wife made some beef stew for dinner. Ground beef, cabbage, potatoes, corn, carrots, a few kind of beans. Probably forgetting a few things. Anyway it turned out great. No fish fry tonight as she is going to a “girls night out “ with a few friends for Mexican food. 
So tomorrow I’ll probably drop into my favorite diner for lunch, with a side of harassment.


----------



## Pony

I made oven-fried chicken today, along with buttered butternut squash, and green beans.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sautéed onions, garlic , zucchini, yellow squash, sliced radishes, tomatoes, and chives. Throw in penne pasta, cream cheese, sour cream, and Parmesan.


----------



## doozie

DH made us a big ham omelette this morning, and I saw I had 2 pot pies in the freezer, so that's dinner, maybe some green beans on the side too. 
I know I have frozen cranberries in the freezer, so it's time for some Orange cranberry muffins.


----------



## alida

I pulled a pan of stuffed peppers from the freezer to bake for dinner tonight. I consider a whole bell pepper stuffed with ground beef, rice,and diced vegetables a balanced meal - no need for any other sides, except a glass of red wine.


----------



## no really

Tonight is albondigas (meatball soup), tortillas and some kind of beer.


----------



## Forcast

Im not doing thanksgiving but was looking to see turkey prices on our foodlion on line you can order on line and then pick up curb side . $2.00 to $2.79 pound.


----------



## Pony

Picked up a turkey yesterday for .79 per pound, with $30 purchase. With the great sales on canned goods and other items, getting $30 worth of product was easy peasy. 

Best part is that the weekly mailer said that the turkey was .89 per pound, but the store said it was 10 cents cheaper.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is deep fried battered chicken tenders, they are soaking in Buttermilk now.
Coleslaw was made this morning, and also some tots and onion rings for dinner.

Tomorrow we are making a pizza or two.
Tues. and Wed. are up for grabs, probably soup or a hearty stew and sandwiches.

DH and I decided to just make a roasted chicken for Thanksgiving. We are going with this and with all the sides I'm plannng, and a pumpkin pie, we should have plenty leftover for Friday+








Thanksgiving Chicken & Gravy (Oven Roasted Skillet Chicken) | PWWB


This Thanksgiving Chicken & Gravy is an oven roasted whole chicken with festive flavor – the perfect easy alternative to Thanksgiving turkey!




playswellwithbutter.com


----------



## alida

I took the last stuffed pepper from two days ago, chopped it up, and made soup using beef stock and some vegetables that needed to be used up. This made enough for dinner tonight, and a serving for the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

My wife took some more freezer beef out today. I had taken a pack of Polish sausage out yesterday, so grill time.
It was 25 degrees or so outside when grilling, so I need to extend my grill time I guess,as they looked done, but came out pretty rare, even for me, and I like them med-rare. It’s a learning curve now that the cold weather is here again.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My wife took some more freezer beef out today. I had taken a pack of Polish sausage out yesterday, so grill time.
> It was 25 degrees or so outside when grilling, so I need to extend my grill time I guess,as they looked done, but came out pretty rare, even for me, and I like them med-rare. It’s a learning curve now that the cold weather is here again.
> View attachment 102473


Drake - they look delicious to me.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was Mexican night. So some chorizo nachos were made. 

Tonight was an eclectic mix of items, but that is because I wanted to make sure to have some leftovers for lunches this week (and to make sure they are eaten up to free up some room for any Thanksgiving day leftovers). So tonight I cooked up a batch of keto chili, a package of Italian Sausage, some chicken legs, and a couple of stuffed chicken breasts. The stuffed chicken breasts were supper for my youngest. My next two youngest were cleaning up on chicken legs (cooked in the oven with some McCormicks smokehouse maple seasoning, and a sprinkle of Tony Chachere's cajun seasoning). My wife had a bowl of chili and I ate some chili and Italian Sausage. At least there is some chili and Italian sausages left for lunch for tomorrow and Wednesday.

As for tomorrow nights supper - I'm already trying to think of what should be made.


----------



## SustainableAg

Today is my son's first birthday! I made an Icebox Cake so I could control the sweetness, and it would be nice and soft for him. He loves whipped cream, so the cake with homemade vanilla whipped cream was a huge hit! He gets to celebrate his birthday all week. We are going to Thanksgiving at my side of the family, where he will celebrate with them. Then we are hosting a second Thanksgiving for DH's family on Saturday with another Icebox cake. Spoiled boy 🥰


----------



## alida

@SustainableAg . I love cake iced with whipping cream. We didn't have iced cake growing up often, but when we did it was usually with sweetened whipping cream. That cake looks just beautiful.

Over here, where no-one is celebrating a birthday, dinner is simple tonight, grilled ham/cheese and tomato soup.


----------



## Pony

Today, I made kapusta and kielbasa. 

I'm also making limpa bread for tomorrow's feast. I will also make some white and wheat, for those whose tastes do not run toward dark ryes.

My darling in-laws blessed me with their used Kitchen Aid mixer. Oh. My. Goodness! I cannot believe the difference it makes! 

After the breads, I'm going to give pepperkakor a go. w00t!


----------



## 67drake

I made a nice, big,pastrami sandwich for lunch, a favorite of mine. Grapes, blueberries, and raspberries too.
My wife made a ham today. That’s tonight’s dinner, as well as ham on rolls tomorrow for lunch. My sister and her family don’t get here till afternoon, so our Thanksgiving meal is later in the day.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight the family and I had takeaway from Smashburger (mine was without a bun). It went down well and filled a craving.

Tomorrow will be a busy day with cooking - but i think I have a plan for tomorrow to work smarter not harder in the kitchen.


----------



## alida

lamb curry with diced potato and onion, like a stew. Yogurt as a side, and a green salad.


----------



## Pony

I'm baking bread again this morning. SMH

Going to go start a thread on how to use a mixer to knead the dough.


----------



## doozie

A kitchen aid for bread kneading is great, I discovered it last year and it's the only way I do it now. World of difference in the results too 

Happy Thanksgiving.
Pumpkin pie is done baking, and everything else should fall into place for our dinner.

Just browsing the Internet and I came upon this, I got a kick out of it but can't imagine...








Would you serve up Flamin' Hot Cheetos turkey this Thanksgiving?


WBAL NewsRadio 1090/FM 101.5 - Thanksgiving is all about tradition. Regardless of whether you celebrate it with the same family members every year, go the Friendsgiving route or like to switch it up, the food more or less stays...




www.wbal.com


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> A kitchen aid for bread kneading is great, I discovered it last year and it's the only way I do it now. World of difference in the results too
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.
> Pumpkin pie is done baking, and everything else should fall into place for our dinner.
> 
> Just browsing the Internet and I came upon this, I got a kick out of it but can't imagine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you serve up Flamin' Hot Cheetos turkey this Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> WBAL NewsRadio 1090/FM 101.5 - Thanksgiving is all about tradition. Regardless of whether you celebrate it with the same family members every year, go the Friendsgiving route or like to switch it up, the food more or less stays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wbal.com


The bread I made didn't rise properly. For the second batch, I opened a fresh package of yeast. 

Do you think I over-kneaded it?

At the neighbor's, we enjoyed turkey, ham, and chicken off their ginormous smoker. Green bean casserole with a Texas twist: they added a can of Ro-tel with hot peppers. Oh, that was good! A layered tossed salad with cauliflower and other yummies. The bread I made. Sweet potato casserole. Cranberry sauce (NOT from a can!), and many, many pies.


----------



## sniper69

Hope everyone had an excellent Thanksgiving. For the meal today, there was roasted turkey breast, gravy, mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, stove top stuffing (my wife and kids requested it ), devilled eggs, Parkerhouse style rolls, and homemade cranberry orange sauce. We also made "pink stuff" (strawberry jello, crushed pineapple, cottage cheese, and cool whip), a pumpkin pie, a pecan pie, and an apple pie. My 17 year old made the apple pie on her own. Needless to say a nice meal spent with family. Leftovers aren't bad - some will be eaten in the next meal - others might last a couple of meals (lunches).


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> The bread I made didn't rise properly. For the second batch, I opened a fresh package of yeast.
> 
> Do you think I over-kneaded it?
> 
> At the neighbor's, we enjoyed turkey, ham, and chicken off their ginormous smoker. Green bean casserole with a Texas twist: they added a can of Ro-tel with hot peppers. Oh, that was good! A layered tossed salad with cauliflower and other yummies. The bread I made. Sweet potato casserole. Cranberry sauce (NOT from a can!), and many, many pies.


Using the KA to knead, it can be finished in 3 minutes and depending on the recipes I've seen/used up to 7 minutes. I use speed one or two.


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> Using the KA to knead, it can be finished in 3 minutes and depending on the recipes I've seen/used up to 7 minutes. I use speed one or two.


Thank you!

Now I know what went wrong. Have to pick up some more oranges, because I promised my sister I'd send her some bread.

Funny how food can connect us to those we lost... Mom loved limpa. Sis and I were not on the best of terms before Mom and Dad became infirm. Now it seems sis and I are trying to connect through the things Mom loved - like limpa bread.


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now I know what went wrong. Have to pick up some more oranges, because I promised my sister I'd send her some bread.
> 
> Funny how food can connect us to those we lost... Mom loved limpa. Sis and I were not on the best of terms before Mom and Dad became infirm. Now it seems sis and I are trying to connect through the things Mom loved - like limpa bread.


I've never had Limpa bread, but this recipe tells how she uses the mixer. Maybe your recipe is similar. Plus, now I want to try it!








One Hour Swedish Limpa Bread


One Hour Swedish Limpa Bread is a lightning fast version of the classic slightly sweet Swedish Rye Bread lightly scented with orange and fennel seed.




www.foodiewithfamily.com


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> I've never had Limpa bread, but this recipe tells how she uses the mixer. Maybe your recipe is similar. Plus, now I want to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Hour Swedish Limpa Bread
> 
> 
> One Hour Swedish Limpa Bread is a lightning fast version of the classic slightly sweet Swedish Rye Bread lightly scented with orange and fennel seed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodiewithfamily.com


ONE HOUR???

My recipe has _*3*_ risings!

Going to go check out your recipe. Thanks!

ETA: Over the years, I have eaten many, many loaves of limpa, made by many people and bakeries. Never have I ever seen fennel in limpa bread.

The purist in my is appalled at the notion. The adventurer in me says I should at least try it...


----------



## susieneddy

We hope that everyone had a great Thanksgiving with all of your friends and family. Of course no one at too much did they 😆 We had all of the usual food items for Thanksgiving and plenty of leftovers. Lots of food was taken home by our friends (no family here) .
Not sure what dinner maybe tonight but I am guessing left.


----------



## Pony

Tonight's dinner was leftover goat masala with noodles and sauteed cabbage.


----------



## GTX63

Per the OP Title, nothing will be cooking in our home until approximately Dec 5.
There will be reheating, microwaving, washing a lot of empty bowls, pans and tupperware, and the making of turkey salad.


----------



## doozie

I decided to give the quick Limpa bread a try, and halved the recipe, because..what if we don't like it. I don't want two loaves...
I did use the fennel plus anise, and caraway crushed and toasted, ( searched many recipes and saw them all added, one or the other added, and none added ) but I used only a tiny bit of each. It really was done start to finish in about an hour.
Tonight it's Pork chops, leftover thanksgiving sides of green bean casserole and some stuffing, a fresh baked Mac and cheese, and the bread.


----------



## 67drake

I took my family, including a son and daughter that were in town, out to eat at our favorite diner. I had my usual breakfast dish there, the Fat Daddy, which is basically biscuits and gravy, but with eggs, cheese, and sausage patties inside the biscuits. We visited one of my SIL and her family after, and she had made turkey and dumpling soup for lunch using her leftovers from Thursday.


----------



## sniper69

Leftovers have been eaten at lunch (only leftovers left now are mashed potatoes that should be ate up by tomorrow,and the cranberry sauce that only I eat), so tonight we made burgers for supper.


----------



## Pony

Made a turkey on the grill today, because I love leftovers. Also made cranberry sauce (fresh cranberries, honey, orange, and walnuts). I was going to make stuffing, but I have gained so much weight the past few months, I have to curb the carbs for a while.

@doozie, how was the bread?


----------



## alida

I got so busy that I never did make dinner. So, cereal and milk tonight. Plus ice cream, chocolate with orange swirls through it.


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> Made a turkey on the grill today, because I love leftovers. Also made cranberry sauce (fresh cranberries, honey, orange, and walnuts). I was going to make stuffing, but I have gained so much weight the past few months, I have to curb the carbs for a while.
> 
> @doozie, how was the bread?


The bread was very good, we both enjoyed it, it's a do again here! 
The spices worked good together, I only used a tsp. total of them all together and then crushed them. 
I was totally impressed with the orange flavor, that's what really interested me to try making it after your post mentioning the oranges. Do you add any other flavoring?

The recipe states starting with a cold oven and a pan of super hot water underneath, I've never seen a bread recipe start that way, but it worked.
I can see making it plain for a quick dinner bread too.


----------



## GTX63

Ok, I had stuffing, green beans, hash brown casserole for breakfast.
The turkey is taking longer to chew and the dinner roll needed a little dunk in my water.


----------



## susieneddy

We finished up some of the leftovers. The best thing we had was Susie's homemade stuffing using her Grandmothers recipe that she has made over the yrs. When we visited Germany a few years ago we went to the town that has her last name. We had lunch at the only restaurant in town which also has hotel attached to it. When we got our meals she tasted the stuffing and said that is my Grandmothers stuffing!! She was so surprised that she was eating it in Germany.


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> The bread was very good, we both enjoyed it, it's a do again here!
> The spices worked good together, I only used a tsp. total of them all together and then crushed them.
> I was totally impressed with the orange flavor, that's what really interested me to try making it after your post mentioning the oranges. *Do you add any other flavoring*?
> 
> The recipe states starting with a cold oven and a pan of super hot water underneath, I've never seen a bread recipe start that way, but it worked.
> I can see making it plain for a quick dinner bread too.


Just orange. When I make the bread using the recipe you found, I'm going to stick with just the orange, because I know my sister is drooling, waiting for some limpa.


----------



## 67drake

Leftovers. I’m done. I need a flippin pizza.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Leftovers. I’m done. I need a flippin pizza.


I could use a good pizza. Trouble is, there is no good pizza where I live, unless I make it myself. But when I make it myself, it's still not as good as Logalbo's on Southport, or Wapaghetti's in Mundelein...


----------



## alida

The last of the lamb curry for dinner tonight with naan bread to dip in the gravy. Yogurt on the side, and now all the leftovers are finished.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> I could use a good pizza. Trouble is, there is no good pizza where I live, unless I make it myself. But when I make it myself, it's still not as good as Logalbo's on Southport, or Wapaghetti's in Mundelein...


I agree. I grew up on Chicago pizza and surprisingly Kenosha/Racine had a huge Italian heritage, so lots of old school pizza there. NOTHING around SW Wisconsin even comes close.


----------



## sniper69

All this talk of pizza has me drooling. Gotta love Chicago Pizza (Lou Malnetti or Gino's East). Of course a good Detroit Style pizza is delicious too.

As for supper here tonight, I made some Swedish Meatballs. Used leftover mashed potatoes as a base, then served it with carrots and some leftover cranberry orange sauce on the side. I had a hankering for some devilled eggs, so made some of those to (ground chipolte pepper is the red stuff on top of the eggs).


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> All this talk of pizza has me drooling. Gotta love Chicago Pizza (Lou Malnetti or Gino's East). Of course a good Detroit Style pizza is delicious too.
> 
> As for supper here tonight, I made some Swedish Meatballs. Used leftover mashed potatoes as a base, then served it with carrots and some leftover cranberry orange sauce on the side. I had a hankering for some devilled eggs, so made some of those to (ground chipolte pepper is the red stuff on top of the eggs).


I like Lou Malnatti's 'za, and Gino's is okay, but a Chicago hand-tossed is still my all-time favorite.

Your meatballs look fabulous! I may have to make some tonight.


----------



## 101pigs

Pony said:


> I like Lou Malnatti's 'za, and Gino's is okay, but a Chicago hand-tossed is still my all-time favorite.
> 
> Your meatballs look fabulous! I may have to make some tonight.


Ham Hocks, White Beams, Potato, Red Onion in Crock Pot. Dinner tonight.


----------



## doozie

We had pepper steak last night with just enough leftover for DHs dinner tonight. 
I'm not sure what I'll have yet, maybe a pepper egg omelette, I have half a green pepper in the fridge. 
Tomorrow Chicken breasts, baked winter squash, and ??


----------



## alida

I shouldn't read this thread when I'm already hungry. Now I want pizza AND swedish meatballs with gravy. I haven't had either in a long long time. Eggplant parmesan is on the menu for tonight, mostly because I have one defrosting in the fridge. Chicken soup for lunch in about 10 minutes.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I like Lou Malnatti's 'za, and Gino's is okay, but a Chicago hand-tossed is still my all-time favorite.
> 
> Your meatballs look fabulous! I may have to make some tonight.


Thanks. You know you want to make some. 

Tis the season for meatballs.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a turkey salad. The dogs got the rest of the turkey. We also tossed some desserts we don't need.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight I ended up making some breaded pork loin. Did that by slicing some pork loin (seven pieces each about an inch thick) and after putting it through a milk and egg wash, coated it with Ritz cracker crumbs and put it into a baking pan with a stick of butter. It baked for a bit, then flipped it over and let it finish cooking. The breaded pork loin was served with steamed Brussel sprouts.

Breaded pork loin/breaded pork chops was a once a week staple at the house when I was growing up. I haven't had them in years. Eating a couple of them tonight brought back some fond memories.


----------



## snowlady

I made a sheet pan dinner. Sweet potato, carrots, potatoes, onion, zucchini, yellow squash and smoked sausage. Really good! Better than when I make it in a skillet.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Thanks. You know you want to make some.
> 
> Tis the season for meatballs.


Yes, it is. And since I grew up in Chicago's Andersonville neighborhood, I have our former neighbor Mrs Magnuson's recipe for Swedish meatballs in my file. Mmm!

Last night was beef liver with sauteed cabbage/onions. My body must have really needed the liver, because it was absolutely delish! Usually, I eat liver because it's good for me. Last night, I ate it because I had a craving.


----------



## doozie

Pork roast, applesauce, squash, and also some sort of dry bean made in the instant pot tonight.

Tomorrow afternoon, yet another egg roll recipe to try with the leftover pork. I don't think I've ever added the 5 spice powder to any other recipe I've tried. Weather looks good enough to fry outside too. Leftovers will be frozen for future enjoyment.








Egg Rolls (Real Chinese Takeout Recipe!) - The Woks of Life


Egg rolls are a quintessential Chinese takeout appetizer. Try this 100% accurate, easy egg roll recipe from our family's Chinese takeout restaurant!




thewoksoflife.com


----------



## 67drake

Well, I finally got some pizza! My son walked up to the gas station and picked up a pepperoni with extra cheese. Not the greatest pizza in the world, but better than frozen. 
My wife made a huge meat loaf, and put extra onions in it for me. So I had 2 meals tonight!
Lunch I had a corned beef sandwich, and a ziplock full of grapes, strawberries, blueberries, and raspberries.


----------



## snowlady

Meatloaf burgers, green beans and oven fries last night. Bacon/cheese ravioli in a light Parmesan sauce tonight. Will be out of town Thursday thru Saturday so.... we're heading to St Louis so a Cubano at Over-Under and good pizza is in the cards.


----------



## whistech

Pony, would you share the Swedish meatball recipe with us please?


----------



## doozie

Egg roll factory this afternoon. I only make half the recipe. 
A few more steps involved, wringing out the veggies was the hardest part, but I think I've found my go to recipe.
We managed to save some for tomorrow, reheat in the air fryer.

Meatloaf and bakers tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

We have stuffed green peppers and zucchini with tomatoes and onions.


----------



## alida

I have some salmon and delicata squash in the oven. The squash seeds are cleaned and washed,and in the oven too to roast.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper I cooked a good sized burger patty and topped it with some mayo, pickles, and tomato slices. The rest of the family had burgers too. There was also fruit, vegetables, and salad for those that wanted those items.


----------



## doozie

Steel cut oats for breakfast.
Leftover meatloaf and a vegetarian navy bean soup in the pressure cooker.
Tomorrow starts with bacon  maybe BLTS or just bacon and eggs.


----------



## doozie

Last night I decided to grind some wheat berries to make flour in the vitamix blender. The blender came with a grain grinding "dry" container that I have never used in all the years I've had it. Easy enough, but I think I should have ground it finer than I did. I then made a loaf of very heavy doorstop bread. Oh well, try try again with a different recipe and another attempt at grinding today.

Tonight for dinner we are having chicken tenders simmered in some tomato juice I had from this years garden. Italian sausage ravioli with pasta sauce, and some Broccoli. Hopefully a loaf of successful homemade bread on the table too.


----------



## Pony

whistech said:


> Pony, would you share the Swedish meatball recipe with us please?


Sorry, just now saw this. 

Hang on.... have to go get recipe card box....

Wow... forgot how many of these recipe cards are in my mom's handwriting.... 


....

*SWEDISH MEATBALLS* (from Mrs Magnuson)
1 pound ground beef
1/2 pound ground pork
1 small onion, minced fine
1 tsp. ground mace
1 egg
milk
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 rib celery, diced fine
salt/white pepper to taste

Place ground beef, onion, celery, egg, bread crumbs, salt, pepper in bowl. Mix well with hands. Add milk to moisten. Shape into balls by teaspoon (I make mine a bit larger). 

Brown in skillet, cover halfway up balls with water. Simmer until done.


Note: You can adjust seasonings to taste. I like a little more mace than called for, but <shrug>. Also, you can use black pepper if you don't have white.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Sorry, just now saw this.
> 
> Hang on.... have to go get recipe card box....
> 
> Wow... forgot how many of these recipe cards are in my mom's handwriting....
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *SWEDISH MEATBALLS* (from Mrs Magnuson)
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1/2 pound ground pork
> 1 small onion, minced fine
> 1 tsp. ground mace
> 1 egg
> milk
> 1/2 cup bread crumbs
> 1 rib celery, diced fine
> salt/white pepper to taste
> 
> Place ground beef, onion, celery, egg, bread crumbs, salt, pepper in bowl. Mix well with hands. Add milk to moisten. Shape into balls by teaspoon (I make mine a bit larger).
> 
> Brown in skillet, cover halfway up balls with water. Simmer until done.
> 
> 
> Note: You can adjust seasonings to taste. I like a little more mace than called for, but <shrug>. Also, you can use black pepper if you don't have white.


Sorry, rookie question-Does the water that is added make the gravy? Or is that made separately? 
Id like to try this, as I tend to cook and read a lot more this time of year.


----------



## whistech

Pony, thank you for posting the recipe. It sounds delicious and I'm also wondering how to make the sauce or gravy for the meatballs.


----------



## sniper69

Thanks for the recipe - I wouldn't have thought to cook meatballs in water. I need to try that sometime. 

For me, when I make meatballs - I usually cook them on a cookie sheet in the oven (any meat drippings gets added to the gravy). For the gravy I make - it might not be considered traditional, but well....  I make a roux with butter and flour, add in beef stock (I usually have low sodium beef stock on hand), about a teaspoon of beef bouillon paste (better than bouillon is the brand of paste I use), milk or heavy cream (prefer the heavy cream), some Worcestershire sauce, and some salt and pepper. Sometimes, when I'm in the mood - whatever herbs I'm in the mood for get added also (last time it was herbs of provence).


----------



## Pony

Yes, sorry I didn't mention that, but definitely use the water (broth after you cook the meatballs) for your gravy. 

And I am going to attempt @sniper69's gravy recipe. But I won't use worcestershire for the Swedish meatballs. Might add a little more mace, though.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Yes, sorry I didn't mention that, but definitely use the water (broth after you cook the meatballs) for your gravy.
> 
> And I am going to attempt @sniper69's gravy recipe. But I won't use worcestershire for the Swedish meatballs. Might add a little more mace, though.


Pony - I can type out amounts of each ingredient if you would like.


----------



## doozie

We ran out for appointments and errands today, next thing I knew DH pulled into Culver's.
He had a Cod basket, I had a Reuben basket and we both left with smiles on.

Tonight I'm making Beef Barley soup in the instant pot.
I'm trying to make a different soup once a week for the winter.


----------



## Wellbuilt

My daughters are baking chickens with mashed potato, stuffing , green beans , cranberry sauce . 
It’s touch and go now . Dinner is over due they mite be over cooking it . 
I don’t smell any thing burning yet . 
There is to much food stuffed in the oven , I could allways run out for some Chinese food if it turns ugly


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made beef and oyster mushroom stroganoff. Served over low carb noodles that are actually good. https://zenb.com

I have a friend in Llano who grows these mushrooms.


----------



## 67drake

A lady up the street gave me some spicy stuffed cabbage rolls that she had canned. It was great! I ate the entire jar. 
Lunch was a PBJ with some plum jelly I picked up at an Amish roadside stand. And of course grapes.


----------



## snowlady

Cheeseburger soup! Good supper on a cold windy day.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been gone for the past 4 days to a wedding. We got back yesterday and got invited over the brides house for dinner with her immediate family. We had salmon, lasagna, chicken wings, hummus, cucumber dip, falafels, spring rolls and lots of beer.


----------



## sniper69

The last few days have been interesting from a meal perspective. Saturday was a Christmas "party" with our Bible study group. I made a Winter's spiral sliced ham (Premium Fire Glazed Half Spiral Ham – Winter Sausage), devilled eggs, banana cake, and dutch apple pie. Others brought funeral potatoes, manicotti, vegetable tray, cookies, and other foods I'm forgetting to mentiom. It was a good time by all.

Sunday, we had the Christmas dinner at church. I made green bean casserole and devilled eggs to share. There was ham and some thick sliced prime rib/roast beef for meats, and lots of dishes brought by all. It was a great meal and the last Sunday for our Pastor. He is moving on to the state convention after 17 years in our church andwe are going to have an interim pastor for a short while until a pastor is chosen (may even be the interim pastor).

Monday we made burgers for supper, I had mine on a keto friendly bun.

Tuesday for supper, we made au gratin potatoes with ham.

Tonight will be pizza night, so a Wild Mike's pizza will be made as well as a homemade keto pizza.


----------



## 67drake

I bought the ingredients I need to make the Swedish meatballs that Pony posted the recipe for, I just need the time to do it. Village board meeting tonight, and I have to run an errand before that. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Thanks for the recipe - I wouldn't have thought to cook meatballs in water. I need to try that sometime.
> 
> For me, when I make meatballs - I usually cook them on a cookie sheet in the oven (any meat drippings gets added to the gravy). For the gravy I make - it might not be considered traditional, but well....  I make a roux with butter and flour, add in beef stock (I usually have low sodium beef stock on hand), about a teaspoon of beef bouillon paste (better than bouillon is the brand of paste I use), milk or heavy cream (prefer the heavy cream), some Worcestershire sauce, and some salt and pepper. Sometimes, when I'm in the mood - whatever herbs I'm in the mood for get added also (last time it was herbs of provence).


Another rookie question- how much flour do you think I’d need in your gravy recipe? I’ll be making 2lbs of meatballs. Thanks!


----------



## Big_John

Going old school tonight.

Beautiful Roast, pan seared and browned (salt, pepper, garlic powder)
Beef broth to deglaze
Onions, Mini Potatoes and Carrots
Roast Pan, in the oven for 5 hours at 350

Gonna be that simple.... and my mouth just watered.

This is the comfort food, hitting all the macros like I should.... for my COVID recovering body.



.........


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Pony - I can type out amounts of each ingredient if you would like.


No, I got it from what you posted. THANK YOU! <3


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Another rookie question- how much flour do you think I’d need in your gravy recipe? I’ll be making 2lbs of meatballs. Thanks!


67drake - for 2 lbs of meatballs, I would suggest going for 4 tablespoons of butter, and a 1/4 cup or so of flour. Then add in 2 to 3 cups of beef stock, about a teaspoon of beef bouillon paste, and about a 1/2 cup of milk or heavy cream (prefer the heavy cream), some Worcestershire sauce, some salt and pepper, and whatever herbs. 

The beauty of starting with the butter/flour roux - is you can add the liquid parts to get to the consistency of gravy your looking for. For me, I start with a lesser amount then add more if needed.


----------



## alida

I boiled some chinese dumplings - pork and leek - and added them to chicken stock I doctored up with fresh ginger, kale, green onion and mushrooms. Perfect for a snowy evening dinner, as was the chocolate ice cream cone I found in the freezer


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> 67drake - for 2 lbs of meatballs, I would suggest going for 4 tablespoons of butter, and a 1/4 cup or so of flour. Then add in 2 to 3 cups of beef stock, about a teaspoon of beef bouillon paste, and about a 1/2 cup of milk or heavy cream (prefer the heavy cream), some Worcestershire sauce, some salt and pepper, and whatever herbs.
> 
> The beauty of starting with the butter/flour roux - is you can add the liquid parts to get to the consistency of gravy your looking for. For me, I start with a lesser amount then add more if needed.


Thanks!
I’ll for sure post how it comes out.


----------



## snowlady

Frozen pizza here. I got home late and hubs had a meeting tonight. Needed something quick. I do like the Homerun Pizzas. I hope to start some Christmas baking tomorrow. Noel's and spiced nuts.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Thanks!
> I’ll for sure post how it comes out.


I do hope it turns out excellent for you.


----------



## doozie

Last night we had homemade KFC bowls, green beans and the last of a pkg of stuffing that was hanging around in the cabinet.

Tonight is Sloppy joes, and I dont know what else.

Tomorrow Steak Chili and cornbread.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper there were baked potatoes (had some potatoes that needed to be used) and also cooked some British bangers and some bratwurst.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> 67drake - for 2 lbs of meatballs, I would suggest going for 4 tablespoons of butter, and a 1/4 cup or so of flour. Then add in 2 to 3 cups of beef stock, about a teaspoon of beef bouillon paste, and about a 1/2 cup of milk or heavy cream (prefer the heavy cream), some Worcestershire sauce, some salt and pepper, and whatever herbs.
> 
> The beauty of starting with the butter/flour roux - is you can add the liquid parts to get to the consistency of gravy your looking for. For me, I start with a lesser amount then add more if needed.


My problem with making a roux is the fact that I absolutely LOVE the flavor of the butter and flour cooked together. I will filch a few spoons full of the lovely stuff before I pour in the liquid, sometimes putting myself in the position of whipping up a second roux.


----------



## 67drake

Well I cooked the Swedish meatballs tonight. I REALLY didn’t feel like cooking, but we are supposed to leave for a long weekend tomorrow, and I figured I’d just get it done. I was kind of rushed and distracted though. The meatballs themselves turned out good, the gravy I literally threw in the garbage. I dug through the pantry and found a can of beef gravy and a can of cream of mushroom soup. I mixed those together and doctored it up a little. Next time I’ll be a little more prepared as I didn’t have an onion on hand as my wife had used it for something else.
My wife liked them, but I know I can do a lot better.
Thanks for the recipes Pony and Sniper!


----------



## Pony

Tonight was sea bass. Wasn't in the mood to cook, so just slapped them in the pan with avocado oil and butter.

Man, I love that skin when it's fried crispy!

Green beans almondine on the side.


----------



## snowlady

Ribeyes and fried potatoes. Left over steak to go on a salad for lunch


----------



## Pony

Tonight is pork sausage patties, green beans, and apple sauce.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> My problem with making a roux is the fact that I absolutely LOVE the flavor of the butter and flour cooked together. I will filch a few spoons full of the lovely stuff before I pour in the liquid, sometimes putting myself in the position of whipping up a second roux.


Yeah, something about making a roux. Especially when it starts to turn a chestnut color. That seems to be when the magic happens mmmm. 


67drake said:


> Well I cooked the Swedish meatballs tonight. I REALLY didn’t feel like cooking, but we are supposed to leave for a long weekend tomorrow, and I figured I’d just get it done. I was kind of rushed and distracted though. The meatballs themselves turned out good, the gravy I literally threw in the garbage. I dug through the pantry and found a can of beef gravy and a can of cream of mushroom soup. I mixed those together and doctored it up a little. Next time I’ll be a little more prepared as I didn’t have an onion on hand as my wife had used it for something else.
> My wife liked them, but I know I can do a lot better.
> Thanks for the recipes Pony and Sniper!


67drake - I feel bad about your gravy experience - was it flavor, texture, or something else?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Yeah, something about making a roux. Especially when it starts to turn a chestnut color. That seems to be when the magic happens mmmm.
> 
> 
> 67drake - I feel bad about your gravy experience - was it flavor, texture, or something else?


Well, I was rushing it. I had to be at a meeting in town at 7. My wife had already used some ingredients I had bought, not her fault, I didn’t tell her my plans, I’m a guy.
I think I used too much flour as it was getting kind of doughy. Just way to much on my mind. I put my dog down this AM, and I got a call from a sister that an uncle down in Chicago died, while I was cooking . He led a good life, and we weren’t really close anymore, so that wasn’t too bad. My dog on the other hand……


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Well, I was rushing it. I had to be at a meeting in town at 7. My wife had already used some ingredients I had bought, not her fault, I didn’t tell her my plans, I’m a guy.
> I think I used too much flour as it was getting kind of doughy. Just way to much on my mind. I put my dog down this AM, and I got a call from a sister that an uncle down in Chicago died, while I was cooking . He led a good life, and we weren’t really close anymore, so that wasn’t too bad. My dog on the other hand……


Sorry to hear about both your uncle and dog.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to the Bullpen to listen to a Queen tribute band. They were pretty good even though there was the hint of the Spanish accent when they sung. I had fish and chips and the wife had coconut shrimp with fries and a salad. Our company left this morning so now we can get back to cooking instead of going out to eat.


----------



## alida

I've been eating out of my freezer a lot lately and came upon a package of lake smelts that slid under some other stuff. Perfect! I'll coat them with flour/cornstarch and pepper and pan fry them. It's above freezing today so I can keep a window open to reduce the fishy smell. Sides with them, some steamed mixed vegetables with butter and a herb seasoning. 
I also found one last ice cream cone hiding behind the vegetables, for dessert.


----------



## alida

67drake said:


> Well, I was rushing it. I had to be at a meeting in town at 7. My wife had already used some ingredients I had bought, not her fault, I didn’t tell her my plans, I’m a guy.
> I think I used too much flour as it was getting kind of doughy. Just way to much on my mind. I put my dog down this AM, and I got a call from a sister that an uncle down in Chicago died, while I was cooking . He led a good life, and we weren’t really close anymore, so that wasn’t too bad. My dog on the other hand……


I am sorry to read about your uncle and dog @67drake . That makes for a hard day.


----------



## doozie

For lunch I attempted egg drop soup. Just chicken broth, a few teaspoons of other ingredients for flavor, and a beaten egg. It didn't end up looking like any eggdrop soup I've ever had, but the taste was there. Quick, easy, cheap and filling.


----------



## 67drake

Well, I’m staying at a B&B with my wife again this weekend in LaCross. Same one we stayed at this past summer. They usually serve picture worthy breakfasts, so that will have to wait till tomorrow.
On the way up we stopped at a restaurant in Westby Wisconsin. They have a lot of Nordic roots in town, so I always order something with lefse. Since it’s Friday, I ordered their fish tacos on lefse. Very good!


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast. We are staying at a B&B in LaCross.
One of the guys who owns it is a chef. We haven’t been disappointed yet, and this is our second time here.
First was a maple/apple salad using baby red lettuce. Then yogurt with a fruit swirl, fruit,and a cherry Newton bar. Then Greek frittata and bacon. Great as usual.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had some leftover bacon from breakfast so we made BLT sandwiches.


----------



## sniper69

67Drake - those food pics are definitely making me hungry. Thanks for sharing them. 

susieneddy - BLT's sound wonderful right now.

Tonight my wife and some of our children requested au gratin potatoes and ham (again). So whipped some up and it is currently cooking. I'm figuring what else we will have with it for supper. Time to see what needs to be used up first in the fridge.


----------



## Big_John

My COVID fight has kept me from the grill for nearly 40 days.... Tonight a couple of nicely marbled NY Strips will flop over some hot charcoal with a little Mesquite for a nice smoke flavor.

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Wellbuilt

I’m cooking up some Spanish chicken stew , yellow rice , pink beans , guacamole and chips 
Dinner for 15 people 👍.


----------



## snowlady

Pork chops, potatoes and green beans.


----------



## 67drake

So today’s breakfast.
I didn’t get the specifics as the inn is full, and the owner was busier than normal.
Everything was excellent, as usual. Salad, scones, yogurt,sausage, and breakfast enchilada. It had asparagus and more sausage in it. I ordered a couple scones to take home too.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we took some leftover dressing from Thanksgiving out of the freezer, baked a small turkey breast and roasted some asparagus for our meal. Dessert was strawberries with whipped cream.


----------



## doozie

Hmmm, I've never made a scone, but we used to get them for work meetings from a local bakery. Now it's on my to do/try list.

DH made Denver omelettes for breakfast and I'm making split pea and ham soup.
I'll still have a bit of ham leftover from the slice we bought, but I'm not sure what I'll do with it yet.
I might just glaze it with brown sugar and broil it for a quick lunch tomorrow.


----------



## alida

These pictures are giving me some new breakfast ideas, or lunch ideas for that matter. I do have fresh pears that would work for that salad.
A bakery near me opens at 8am these days and I stopped there this morning for a warm from the oven baguette. That plus a couple ounces of extra old Gouda, black currant jam and lots of black coffee was breakfast. Dinner tonight is going to be a meat pie from the freezer and green peas.


----------



## Pony

I defrosted a couple of the cornish cross that I butchered too early, and made roast cornish hens.

Well, they were a bit bigger than your average cornish hen, but still pretty tasty. And now we have leftovers.


----------



## 67drake

Tonight we came home from our trip just in time to drop our bags and leave. We had our Lyons club annual Christmas party tonight. Conveniently scheduled to be over for the Packers game. They grilled steaks outside over charcoal, and we all bought dishes to pass.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

roasted Brussel sprouts
Bacon wrapped, cream cheese stuffed jalapeños, focaccia spread with roasted garlic paste and mozzarella


----------



## Wellbuilt

Ooooo fancy


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 103404
> 
> roasted Brussel sprouts
> Bacon wrapped, cream cheese stuffed jalapeños, focaccia spread with roasted garlic paste and mozzarella


My wife’s fantasy dish!


----------



## Pony

Last night, I cooked dog food. LOL 

I save meat scraps and bones in the freezer, and when the bag gets full, I pop it into my instapot knockoff. Cook on "canning" for an hour or two, depending on how dense the bones are. 

When the bones are reduced to mush, I cook brown rice, then dried peas, in the instapot. Mix it all together, portion it into plastic ware and put it into the freezer. 

I mix the home made chow with their kibble. 

As for me, there was a bit of leftover chicken and salad, so I ate that.


----------



## sniper69

Sunday night we had "breakfast for supper". I made a breakfast casserole that has eggs, cheese, and sausage in it. Also I made a Dutch apple pie to share with our group. A friend scrambled eggs, another made a crockpot cinnamon roll creation, another made shortbread cookies that had pieces of candied orange and the ends were dipped in chocolate, there was bacon, toast, and a couple of other food choices. Everyone got their fill. 

Last night, by family request (well okay my youngest requested it and the rest of the family said okay.  ), was spaghetti and sauce that was served with garlic bread on the side. I ate some leftover beef topped with bbq sauce that was in the fridge (leftover from Saturday's lunch).

For tonight's supper, I'm still undecided on what to make.


----------



## Pony

DH pulled a double, so he will be hungry when he awakens. 

@sniper69's "breakfast for supper" post reminded me of how much DH loves shaksuka, so I think I will have a nice plate of that waiting for him.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on a charcoal grill for lunch. We are having a weird warm day with snow on the ground and I had some half used coals I wanted gone.

Dinner is Salmon on the gas grill, some sort of pasta, maybe a creamy sauce, and peas if I have any left in the freezer.


----------



## Big_John

Its lunch, but we are doing Chili Dogs....




.........


----------



## snowlady

Either chili or scalloped potatoes tonight.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was a busy day for us. We started off the day by going into Merida. First stop was the bank, then to Home Depot, Sam's Club, Chedraui grocery store and finally Costco. We got home at 6:30 unloaded the car then fed the dogs. No way we were cooking so we went to the Bullpen where we both had Carnitas de Taco that came with rice and beans. The waitress didn't know what came with so we ordered fries....sigh we shouldn't have. We washed it down with two margaritas...yum

Tonight for dinner we had Cod covered with Xcatic peppers and cooked in butter with olive oil. Roasted up some Brussel Sprouts and a glass of Don Simon White Wine from Spain.


----------



## 67drake

I had to go to the next town for my chiropractor appointment. Stopped at the grocery to throw something together, as wife Is busy tonight.
I bought some Black Angus chop suey meat theyhad packaged. I picked up a bag of frozen veggies too.
Just made up some long grain rice and mixed veggies in at the end. Browned beef in a pan with butter,olive oil,salt pepper, and garlic salt. It came out pretty good as a last minute thing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chicken breasts sautéed in chili pepper oil. Rice with garlic and onion. Roasted carrots and zucchini.


----------



## snowlady

Broccoli and beef last night. The chili won tonight.


----------



## doozie

We started our day early, burgers on the grill before dawn and then popped into the crockpot with beef broth,wine, mushrooms and onions. We had every intention of going out super early for the day, but it's so foggy out we decided to hold off until tomorrow. We're trying to avoid all the hustle and bustle of Christmas shoppers, so tomorrow we'll try again.

DH made sausage and egg breakfast sandwiches for us since we now we were in no rush.

I might make Buttermilk waffles for lunch, with a few extra for tomorrow morning.


----------



## snowlady

Short ribs going in the crock pot right now.


----------



## doozie

I found every chicken wing I had stored in the freezer, so it's honey BBQ wings and I want to try a drop or two of liquid smoke in a coating just to see what that turns out like. 
I had a book called Cheaters BBQ that used liquid smoke for just about every recipe if I remember right. We will see.

I am not sure what else we will have with them yet.


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday evening we had burgers with vegetables on the side for supper.

Yesterday we had our office Christmas party. I brought two dishes to pass. One was an 8.9 lb brisket I had smoked overnight (started at 9:30 PM and removed from the smoker at 7:45 am), and the other was a strawberry rhubarb pie. Another of my team mates had brought the roasted turkey, as well as keto brownies with peanut butter icing. Others brought a variety of dishes too. There was apple pie, cheesecake with cherry topping on the side, green bean casserole, roasted root vegetables, corn with bacon, corn casserole, roasted potatoes and broccoli, rum balls, and sweet potato casserole. We played a few games of bowling, and then a couple of Christmas games, and finished with a gift exchange. 

The brisket was something folks were really enjoying. It was done with mesquite and hickory. A non-traditional Christmas party dish - but well.... 

Last night for supper, i was to full to eat - the family requested pizza. So it was pizza night.


----------



## doozie

Frozen bananas from the freezer for banana smoothies this morning.

More chicken for dinner, I have all day to decide what to do with it.
I'm not inspired to cook today.

While we were out yesterday we kinda went overboard on picking up little things like chocolate covered nuts, Christmas type cookies, Cocoa truffles. Things we don't usually find in our cart. I think we've sampled everything we bought too...


----------



## alida

I received a lunch allowance today by my company for 43.20. That's a lot, even in a big city, for lunch which can't include alcohol. I chose carefully and had lunch today, more of it for dinner tonight and the curried chicken for lunch tomorrow. Japanese food all the way. Ramen soup with pork belly and preserved egg; seaweed salad, octopus fritters (I like octopus,but not this way blech), six pieces of sushi, and a curried chicken with pickled vegetables and rice.


----------



## doozie

DH made us pancakes, sausage, and we had applesauce on the side for breakfast.

Crispy breaded Cod, some potato cake shaped hash browns, and breaded okra for me, and something green for him from the freezer tonight.


----------



## alida

I'm doing some cooking today since it's snowing heavily outside. I'm making soup from this and that, heavy on the vegetables and I'm making a batch of cornmeal muffins for the freezer too, adding some jalapeno peppers and aged cheddar for extra flavour. I'll bake four apples at the same time. 
Otherwise I'll finish up the curried chicken and rice from lunch yesterday, and one of the baked apples afterwards.


----------



## doozie

Steak and eggs for breakfast/brunch.

I have some small cans of crabmeat in the pantry from who knows when, we are going to try and make little crab cakes tonight.

I also have wonton wrappers so maybe mini vegetarian egg rolls, or a I saw a crispy baked shrimp filled idea for them among other ideas. Maybe we will have a variety depending on what I have on the shelves.
Appetizers for dinner


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a marinated pork loin from Costco and a Broccoli Crunch also from Costco.


----------



## RJ2019

Used some of my stash of dry beans to make chili today. Two slow cookers full, I used both beef and goat in it. Put the last of this year's tomatoes in. It's delicious, and I will pressure can any leftovers after I get done feeding all my family and friends.


----------



## snowlady

Home made chicken pot pie and freshly made Christmas cookies.


----------



## alida

I got a great deal on red bell peppers so I'll be making a batch of stuffed peppers, some for this week and some for the freezer.


----------



## doozie

Soup for a few days, no matter how I try and cut a recipe down, I make more soup than I expected. I'm trying this in the crockpot today. I don't think I've ever used sweet potatoes in a soup, but decided to give it a try.








Crock Pot Barley Vegetable Soup Makes a Hearty and Tasty Meal


Crock Pot Barley Vegetable Soup is a delicious and hearty soup recipe made with sweet potatoes, corn, and green beans for great texture, nutrition, and flavor.




www.thespruceeats.com





Ground beef is defrosting for a meatloaf tomorrow, it should last us for several days.
Porkchops are defrosting for dinner tomorrow.

I've planned on making a pizza or two for Christmas Eve. 
Turkey tenderloins in gravy made in the crockpot, stuffing, cranberry sauce, and baked potatoes for Christmas dinner so far.


----------



## susieneddy

We have been eating the last of the pork loin the past 2 days. Always found a veggie to go with it.


----------



## doozie

I made an absolutely gigantic breakfast burrito of 6 sausage links, 4 scrambled eggs, peppers, onions, mushrooms and a sprinkle of cheese.(as seen on YouTube)
We split it in half and will be good until dinner.
It was ridiculous, but very good.

I see monster fajitas in our future with the leftover wraps.

I'm also thinking a small carrot cake might be nice as dessert tonight.


----------



## alida

Soup right now. I have a sore throat and something that feels suspiciously like the start of a cold, and only hot liquids are helping. Soup today was chicken broth heated with some slices of fresh ginger and then I added a bunch of chinese wontons and bok choy to the pot. I added a few drops of sesame oil to each bowl. That was lunch and will be dinner too.


----------



## RJ2019

Today I'm making use of some of the veggies in the garden. The cabage is doing very well this winter. Cabbage rolls with garlic and peppers also left over from the garden. I also mixed in some shredded yellow squash that I froze last year, gotta use it up.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a roasted duck and some acorn squash. 

Tonight we will be having leftover duck and spaghetti squash.


----------



## Vixen

Lasagna for two in a loaf pan!


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we are having 2 different types of fettuccine. I am having shrimp in a cream sauce and the DW is having chicken in Marinara sauce, Beet salad, Greek salad, steamed veggies and carrot cake. Getting this from Molo's on the Beach in town.


----------



## snowlady

Ok so posted on single tree about what I'm making. Not single but KK started it! Ravioli in meat sauce tonight before church then cookies and coffee after church with the in-laws. Supper with the kids Christmas night (turkey breast and ham, cheesy potatoes, broccoli salad and Greek salad). I told the kids brunch on Sunday for whoever is here. Fruit salad, egg casserole, homemade cinnamon rolls and mimosas.


----------



## sniper69

Merry Christmas everyone! I've been traveling the last week and made it home in time for Christmas. The last week has been nothing noteworthy for food, and the big Christmas meal will be made tomorrow instead of today. But today there will be something non-traditional - still undecided on what it will be.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I've been traveling the last week and made it home in time for Christmas. The last week has been nothing noteworthy for food, and the big Christmas meal will be made tomorrow instead of today. But today there will be something non-traditional - still undecided on what it will be.


Bacon!


----------



## 67drake

Same here Sniper. Very busy this week, and a lot of eating out, or eating on the fly. Nothing even picture worthy. 
Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wellbuilt

I have prime rib Christmas day every year , so I’m cooking one up now ,it’s going in the oven.
unfortunately I may have to cut a couple stakes Off the small end so it fits in the pan 👍 
The girls are stuffing mushrooms getting some asparagus and mash potato’s ready .
Every one is sick here so I’m delivery dinners to some of the kids at there houses .
And the rest are eating at 2 ends of the dr table . 
The milk bones are for the puppy and I see my cat has sampled The corner of the roast .


----------



## 67drake

The ends are the best pieces in prime rib!


----------



## Wellbuilt

I like mine mooooing so I don’t eat the end , there are other people that want the meat 
cooked to death💀 So they get the ends then start microwaving them to death .
The next thing I know they are splashing ketchup all over it🤭


----------



## Wellbuilt

The girls are cooking pies now 👍


----------



## 67drake

Wellbuilt said:


> I like mine mooooing so I don’t eat the end , there are other people that want the meat
> cooked to death💀 So they get the ends then start microwaving them to death .
> The next thing I know they are splashing ketchup all over it🤭


I like the ends because it has all the seasoning on it. I prefer mine medium rare.


----------



## Wellbuilt

It’s hard to get a end MR when I’m cooking a 30” roast 
my sister-in-law liked both ends 3/8 each my sons girls like the next cut about MW 
I ended up cutting 2 ribs off the small end and whacking them into cave man stakes 3” thick for 2 dinners at the cabin this week 👍


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Prime rib for a large crowd.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> View attachment 103862
> 
> View attachment 103861
> 
> Prime rib for a large crowd.


I’ll take the ends! Well done or not.


----------



## Wellbuilt

I still have one end from mine sitting here , the poodles moe and Wilson split one . 
Looks good Alice 👍


----------



## GTX63

Our dinner yesterday and for the upcoming week is as follows,

Spiral cut smoked ham
Dumplings
Honey glazed carrots
Garlic mashed potatoes with a roasted beef gravy
Mac and cheese with bacon bits
Steamed rice
Yeast rolls with butter, pumkin butter or elderberry jam
Plum Tea
Coca Cola Fudge Brownies
Pumpkin Pie
What appears to be 400 dozen iced sugar Christmas cookies
Egg Nog
Rolaids


----------



## 67drake

400 dozen. 
Save em till next year. Nobody in my house eats them. They wouldn’t know the difference.


----------



## GTX63

I used to volunteer to eat all of the extra junk during the holidays. You know, doing my part and knocking the pile down.
Now it is like I just thought I finished off the last of the fruit cake only to find out there are four more being used at doorstops around the house.


----------



## 67drake

GTX63 said:


> I used to volunteer to eat all of the extra junk during the holidays. You know, doing my part and knocking the pile down.
> Now it is like I just thought I finished off the last of the fruit cake only to find out there are four more being used at doorstops around the house.


Yeah, I suppose if I saved all the fruitcakes leftover through the years, I could have built a nice fallout shelter/club house for the kids. Those are denser than cinder blocks.


----------



## alida

You won't find fruitcake leftovers around my home, I love the stuff, especially dark fruitcake with marizan icing. A piece, or three of fruitcake and a cup of dark roast coffee - now that's delicious.

Meanwhile, it's a eating leftovers day or two around here too.
Yesterdays Christmas dinner - ham with chutney and black currant jam, green peas with mint sauce, roasted parsnips and squash, mashed potatos with gravy. Dessert - mango icecream, fruitcake,shortbread and mince tarts. A bowl of tiny mandarin oranges too, if anyone was so inclined to want one There were appetizers too, cheeses,smoked salmon and proscuitto, crackers and a family tradition - potato chips with onion soup mix dip.

I'm turning the parsnips and squash into soup, and will probably add the peas into it. Ham sandwiches with chutney for lunch, some ham is diced and in the freezer now, some will go into pea soup. Mashed potato cakes for dinner with some diced ham, onion and pepper mixed in, plus a leafy green salad. Dessert will be any of those leftovers, though right now I'm thinking that a baked apple would be perfect instead.


----------



## GTX63

My mother had a tradition once most of the kids were out of the house to bake and send them, as well as various other relatives, fruitcakes. 
The weekend before Christmas she labored in her kitchen merrily mixing up the candied fruit, mortar and various glues, thickening and hardening agents to prepare them for shipping.
I always loved lingering in the kitchen while she finished with a bowl of batter, or some leftover sweet ingredient. During fruitcake week I played outside.
I'm certain the post office required additional postage on her mailings, and I'm pretty sure that while no one ever spoke up, the percentage of fruitcakes consumed vs the ones she sent out was in the single digits.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Corsicana pecan fruitcake. About 90% pecans, some fruit, a bit of batter to hold it together. Heavenly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Reorganized the freezer, which led to batch cooking.
bacon wrapped, cream cheese stuffed jalapeños 
Big slow cooker of potato vegetable soup with bacon and a extra quart of turkey broth 
Big slow cooker of boracho beans
Two batches of oven cooked bacon to have in the fridge for breakfast or sandwiches 
Thawing out five pounds of shrimp for supper
Thawing out two round steaks to make stroganoff later today.


----------



## 67drake

GTX63 said:


> My mother had a tradition once most of the kids were out of the house to bake and send them, as well as various other relatives, fruitcakes.
> The weekend before Christmas she labored in her kitchen merrily mixing up the candied fruit, mortar and various glues, thickening and hardening agents to prepare them for shipping.
> I always loved lingering in the kitchen while she finished with a bowl of batter, or some leftover sweet ingredient. During fruitcake week I played outside.
> I'm certain the post office required additional postage on her mailings, and I'm pretty sure that while no one ever spoke up, the percentage of fruitcakes consumed vs the ones she sent out was in the single digits.


This is where my automotive experience comes in handy. Many times you can ship heavy and/or large objects through Grayhound bus or Grainger. Hoods, engine blocks, fruit cakes, ect. Just put them on a pallet, and drop them off with shipping instructions. Much cheaper than USPS, Fed Ex, ect.


----------



## susieneddy

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas and ate way to much food. We some friends over for a lunch. We have a group of expats who go around singing We Wish you a Merry Christmas to the locals and home bound expats. Lot of food was eaten and then divided up afterwards. We still have the fettuccine leftovers from, Molo's on Christmas Eve.


----------



## 67drake

Too much eating during the holidays. So tomorrow I’m starting the day off healthier!


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had carrot and ginger soup, ham and cranberry walnut relish.


----------



## sniper69

Well Christmas day was non-traditional (well unless you count the Christmas Story movie, lol). We ended up having Chinese food for our main meal (we did take out and brought it home). There was a family with two young children eating lunch in the restaurant when I stopped in to pick up food. So we had Hunan beef, beef and broccoli, sweet and sour chicken, orange chicken, fried dumplings, and crab Rangoon. For supper, I made a couple of pizzas (keto and regular). 

Sunday was our Christmas meal - we had a Kentucky Legend brand petite ham (very tasty), mashed potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, Parkerhouse rolls, deviled eggs, "pink stuff", and dutch apple pie (gotta love canning apple pie filling from the apple harvest and using throughout the year). I was going to thaw out a beef rib roast to cook, but the family wanted ham.

I'm back to work today, so had leftover keto pizza for lunch, and am still thinking through what to have for supper (figure it will be something incorporating leftovers).


----------



## doozie

We made huge steak burritos for dinner last night. They turned out great, leaving us wanting more 

Steel cut oats for breakfast and I've just about finished off a bag of Halos clementines.

Salmon in the broiler, fried noodles with mushrooms, and something green for dinner.


----------



## snowlady

Leftovers yesterday and today. It snowed today so maybe soup tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Wife made a crock full of chili. 
Hit the spot after snowblowing and shoveling the last 2 hours. Call me crazy, but I love being outdoors in the winter.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we cooked up the ham bone from the ham we got a Costco. We got lucky that the bone broke into 3 pieces so a piece for each dog. We added green beans, carrots, onions and potatoes. We had a bowl and half each. It is one of those comfort meals you like to eat.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up having stuffed chicken breasts (stuffed with broccoli and cheese) and finished up any sides leftover from our big Sunday meal. The leftover ham that was leftover from Sunday has been frozen for future meals.


----------



## doozie

I saw something about toasting steel cut oats before making porridge so I gave that a try this morning. No real difference to me...I also tossed a handful of trail mix with nuts, chocolate chips and dried fruits in the bowl, and it was a pretty nice hot breakfast.
Pork loin, sausage and shrimp Jambalaya for dinner.

There will be leftovers for tomorrow, DH thinks they will be good as big wrap sandwiches, we will see.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was the soup we made but we made it better by adding cornbread


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Dinner last night was the soup we made but we made it better by adding cornbread


Gotta love conrbread. 

After reading your post, I'm imagining some cornbread slathered with butter.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> Gotta love conrbread.
> 
> After reading your post, I'm imagining some cornbread slathered with butter.


We have started using New Zealand butter. Normally we leave the butter sitting out but this butter melts and leaves the cream on the butter dish.


----------



## doozie

Bonus baking today, just for the heck of it.
Easy, small batch, and pretty quick too. 
Next time I'd mince fresh onion for the top to see if it's any better.
Homemade green onion cream cheese to go with.








Homemade Onion Bagels – Art of Natural Living


Homemade onion bagels aren't difficult and can be made with ordinary home ingredients. Who wants bagels for breakfast now!




artofnaturalliving.com


----------



## alida

I want a bagel for breakfast now (actually I'd love one now). Instead I just put a tortierre in the oven to bake and that's dinner with some green peas and pickles. There are TWO shortbread cookies left from Christmas - which will probably get eaten later in the evening with a cup of tea.


----------



## 67drake

Simple meal tonight. Took some frozen breaded chicken tenders,heated in the air fryer, then mixed in some General Tso sauce, then microwaved for a minute or two. Quick and easy. 
I’ll be taking the leftover chili for lunch to work tomorrow.


----------



## snowlady

Ended up with burgers and oven fries. Pretty good! I had a little fruit left over so I threw it together for a fruit salad. Pineapple, red raspberries, blackberries and strawberries. Yum!


----------



## Wellbuilt

Cave man stake tonight , 21/2” thick bone in rib eye . 
Broccoli baked potato and white beans
I’m going to need a larger plate for this one 👍








.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we mixed things up. We had the leftover soup and cornbread for lunch and dinner was a huge salad for both of us.

Tonight we took some lump crab out of the freezer and had crab cakes with mayo/siracha sauce and roasted asparagus.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Homemade guacamole and chips


----------



## doozie

I froze whole poblano peppers in the fall, and I'm making poblanos, onions and cubed potatoes in a skillet with breaded chicken from the freezer, and green beans to go with for dinner.

Tomorrow I'm making taco lasagna.


----------



## susieneddy

For NYE went over to a neighbors house and had snack food. We cooked up some shrimp, leftover crab cakes, cheddar cheese, sliced up veggies and champagne.

Tonight we had black-eyed peas, cabbage with bacon and onion, ham and cornbread. We use cabbage because sometimes finding turnip, collard, mustard greens are hard to fin down here.
Hope everyone had a great NYE and Day.

Feliz año nuevo


----------



## 67drake

Went to one of my wife’s sisters house about 25 miles north of here today. Kind of a late Christmas get together. Oh boy! One BIL smoked up some pork, then made pulled pork. Another made venison jerky and sausage. We had about a dozen cheeses. One thing I never had was what looked like Gouda, but sliced and fried in a pan of butter and bacon grease. A new favorite. Corn bread, a few fresh baked loaves of various breads. Oh man. I’m still stuffed.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was burgers, fresh made bagels and left over taco lasagna.

Today I opened a jar of Ghee from the pantry, never tried it before.
DH fried an egg with it, I'm not sure the extra cost is worth it over plain butter. I will try some veggies in it tonight, it does smell good.
Chicken and veggies for dinner.


----------



## snowlady

We had steaks on New Years Eve. Hanky pankies on New Years Day and ham and beans yesterday. I think some kind of chicken tonight.


----------



## 67drake

snowlady said:


> We had steaks on New Years Eve. Hanky pankies on New Years Day and ham and beans yesterday. I think some kind of chicken tonight.


What’s a hanky panky?


----------



## snowlady

Hanky pankies are hamburger, sausage and Velveeta mixed with Worchestershire sauce and oregano. Brown the meat, mix in the rest til the Velveeta is melted. Spread on little slices of party rye and bake til bubbly and the rye is toasty. They're pretty rich but a holiday tradition.


----------



## 67drake

snowlady said:


> Hanky pankies are hamburger, sausage and Velveeta mixed with Worchestershire sauce and oregano. Brown the meat, mix in the rest til the Velveeta is melted. Spread on little slices of party rye and bake til bubbly and the rye is toasty. They're pretty rich but a holiday tradition.


I think I’ve eaten those, never knew that’s what they were called.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday was Sunday Funday. We went the Restaurante Playa Bonita & Beach Club for lunch. The food there was awesome. We split a Tuna Tartare, we each had three spicy shrimp tostados. We washed it down Margaritas that we turned into Spicy Habanero Margaritas by adding small pieces of habaneros and juice. Wow were they delicious.

We were full so we had a late dinner of leftover black-eye peas and ham


----------



## alida

Breakfast was a mushroom omelette. Lunch was homemade beef vegetable soup which turned out better than I expected. Chicken wings with a mustard dipping sauce and coleslaw for dinner. I'll have a pear later in the evening with a piece of brie.


----------



## snowlady

I've also seen the called Polish Mistakes.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is spaghetti and meatballs with crusty bread and a side veggie or salad.


----------



## Pony

I wasn't sure what I was going to make, but @doozie's menu sounds good to me.

I'll worry about carbs tomorrow.Or the day after...


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a Tuna casserole. Other than having it from a package Tuna Helper this was first time having it homemade. The DW has only cooked 2 meals that I didn't like. One was this meal and many yrs ago it was her bacon spaghetti. The 2nd time she made the bacon spaghetti it was really good. The dogs are loving the leftovers...lol


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had a fillet of Cod covered with sundried tomatoes, garlic, jalapeno and xcatic pepper. A side dish of spaghetti with tomato sauce with garlic and mushrooms


----------



## 67drake

I pulled some sirloins out of the freezer over the weekend. I grilled them up tonight. I still can’t taste charcoal grilled taste too well, so I used my imagination. . 
I ended up gobbling it down, as my sons first wrestling practice was tonight, and I was cutting it close time wise. I’ll take the leftovers to work tomorrow.


----------



## Pony

Last night, I pulled a chicken and a flank steak out of the freezer.

This morning, the flank steak went into my "secret sauce" marinade: soy sauce, rice vinegar, ginger, garlic, and sesame seed oil. That will sit in the fridge until tomorrow, when I'll cook it on the grill, and serve it with a side of broccoli/cauliflower/carrot.

The chicken is bathing in a mix of white wine vinegar, lemon juice, garlic, and rosemary. I'll cook that today, served with mixed greens.

Packing mixed berries with almonds, whole cream, and a touch of honey into DH's lunch for a surprise treat.


----------



## doozie

BLTs for lunch with some fancy brand bacon I picked up a while back, Applewood smoked I think.

Meatball sandwiches on garlic bread for dinner.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey requested fish for tonight, and she likes the way I bake it, so..
I pulled some perch out of the freezer yesterday to thaw. Nothing exciting, just the usual- wrapped in foil tightly, after putting some salt, pepper and butter on it. I squeeze lemon on mine when we have it, she doesn’t care for the lemon.
I’ll take leftovers to work tomorrow.


----------



## alida

I just took a pan of short ribs out of the oven and will eat soon. @Pony description of the chicken marinade is giving me ideas for two days from now. Maybe in the oven on a sheet pan, with some vegetables.. Yep.


----------



## snowlady

I made a skillet tonight. Snowman is going to be gone a couple of days so I'm making spicy chicken and peanuts tomorrow and my favorite frozen pizza that he doesn't like for Friday.


----------



## Pony

snowlady said:


> I made a skillet tonight. Snowman is going to be gone a couple of days so I'm making spicy chicken and peanuts tomorrow and my favorite frozen pizza that he doesn't like for Friday.


Spicy chicken and peanuts?

Care to share?


----------



## snowlady

It just a spice mix packet. Add chicken onion and peanuts. The packet makes a sauce


----------



## sniper69

snowlady said:


> View attachment 104236
> It just a spice mix packet. Add chicken onion and peanuts. The packet makes a sauce


I like kung pao chicken. I use Ken Hom's recipe Ken Homs Classic Kung Pao Chicken Recipes with ingredients,nutritions,instructions and related recipes Using the egg white/corn starch mixture to "velvet" the chicken makes for some good eats.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> I like kung pao chicken. I use Ken Hom's recipe Ken Homs Classic Kung Pao Chicken Recipes with ingredients,nutritions,instructions and related recipes Using the egg white/corn starch mixture to "velvet" the chicken makes for some good eats.


I think DH is going to love this one! 

Have to get some of the ingredients next shopping day. 

Thanks!


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I think DH is going to love this one!
> 
> Have to get some of the ingredients next shopping day.
> 
> Thanks!


Pony - I do hope you enjoy it. If you want an extra "kick" (or lip numbing, lol) add some sichuan peppercorn when making it.


----------



## Pony

snowlady said:


> View attachment 104236
> It just a spice mix packet. Add chicken onion and peanuts. The packet makes a sauce


I'll look to see if this is at the store, just for days when I may be wanting something nice, but not wanting to assemble ingredients myself.


----------



## 67drake

Dang, I wish I could cook some of this stuff. I stick with basics usually. 
That spicy chicken sounds awesome, unfortunately nobody else in my house likes spicy besides me, so I’m not going to go through the trouble for myself.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Dang, I wish I could cook some of this stuff. I stick with basics usually.
> That spicy chicken sounds awesome, unfortunately nobody else in my house likes spicy besides me, so I’m not going to go through the trouble for myself.


My family isn't into spicy like I am (except my oldest who is in the military). My second oldest eats spicy (but not as spicy as me). Usually when I cook a spicy dish - it is for me -and I cook something less spicy for the rest of the family. 

As for tonight - I got a special at a restaurant called Bibibop. For today only they had $5 bowls. So I went and got into line for some Korean Fusion.  They ran out of steak before I got to order, so I ended up getting Japchae noodles, super greens salad, egg, red cabbage, sesame kale, kimchi, cheese, chicken, and spicy chicken. I had it topped with some gochujang sauce. Also picked up a second bowl (without sauce) for lunch tomorrow. I have gochujang here, so figured I'll put it on when I'm ready to eat that bowl.

The rest of the family said no! when I suggested ordering bowls for them for their supper They asked if I could make broccoli cheese soup instead - which I agreed to.


----------



## 67drake

Well, lots of running today. One son had wrestling practice, younger son had wrestling and basketball practice, at different times, of course. Then I had a meeting at 7pm. So, it’s dig something out of the freezer night.
I had been looking for an excuse to try this on something. I bought a whole box full of random treats for my wife for Christmas, from this place. I was thinking spicy and chicken, so pulled some frozen spicy chicken patties out of the freezer. I spread this sauce on them after air frying. Pretty good!
I also love buying my wife gifts that I can use myself.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had a very late lunch so dinner was basically a snack consisting of sliced smoked salami, olives, Tillamook cheese, pepperoncini and garlic dill pickles


----------



## doozie

Yesterday we had bacon wrapped porkchops, side of applesauce for me, baked beans, steamed rice, and a can of seasoned corn.

Tonight is chicken tenders, leftover rice and fresh veggies in a skillet similar to fried rice.

Tomorrow is brat links and spuds in a skillet, I'm not sure what else to go with.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we finally finished of the pork and gravy. We added both to the spaghetti and had a salad. A glass of red wine to finish off dinner.


----------



## alida

I made a pot roast today which will give me leftovers for awhile. Some time ago I bought a big container of mixed dried mushrooms from Costco. I rehydrated a handful and added them to the pot. Those are the dark pieces in my bowl. The juices made fantastic gravy so I had to make mashed potato’s too. I could eat pot roast every week.


----------



## 67drake

Went out on the town. Kids were both skiing, so wife and I went up to our favorite Mexican joint after I got off work. I had the “regular “ size shrimp burrito. I’d hate to see the “grande”. Maybe some other time, as I’m stuffed.


----------



## alida

@67drake . I'm curious, what is the flavour of the sauce on that burrito. I agree, that's pretty big for a "regular" burrito.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> @67drake . I'm curious, what is the flavour of the sauce on that burrito. I agree, that's pretty big for a "regular" burrito.


They call it cheese. They asked if I wanted cheese on top, and I said matter of fact give me extra cheese. They also put it on top of their chimichangas. I don’t know what else it’s called, but kind of the consistency of that nacho cheese they give you with pretzels. It’s kind of a mild flavor. Maybe someone here knows it’s name?


----------



## alida

thanks. Cheese sauce, hum. It's so light coloured that I couldn't decide.


----------



## snowlady

Here they call it queso. They also serve it in a small bowl with tortilla chips.


----------



## doozie

I made a very flavorful lentil soup to go with dinner yesterday.








Instant Pot Lentil Soup Will Keep You SO Cozy All Winter


If we told you everything gets dumped into a pot and then cooks for only 18 minutes, would you believe us?!




www.delish.com





I also made burger buns that for some reason remind us of biscuits, I did futz with the recipe so maybe that explains it.

Tonight is leftovers from the brat skillet meal, 3 brats are somehow stretching into an extra dinner. 

Tomorrow is a Salmon Newberg over "biscuits"


----------



## alida

snowlady said:


> Here they call it queso. They also serve it in a small bowl with tortilla chips.


Thank you @snowlady. I love learning about new to me foods.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had friends over and grilled a beef tenderloin, a Dutch Oven filled with potatoes and onions with lots of butter, sautéed green beans, garlic butter smeared all over some tortas we had on hand. Red and White wine was served with dinner. I had a Cuba Libre which was refreshing while the meat was grilling.


----------



## 67drake

Went to our favorite diner after church. I got their special which was a bacon cheeseburger with hash browns and a














fried egg on top. My son had his usual two orders of garlic cheese curds and two bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## alida

more potroast with mash and gravy over all of it. This time I did have a leafy green salad for balance. Red jello for dessert - I only like red versions of Jello. 
Scotch and soda on the side since I spent hours at a nursing home with a confused relative.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the beef tenderloin, some of the potatoes/onions and we added a side salad.


----------



## Staceyy

Fried cabbage and onions, kielbasa, and perogies with corn muffins.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight just a BLT.


----------



## 67drake

A Ruben and a raspberry, blueberry, blackberry, grape smoothie


----------



## snowlady

I made baked spaghetti last night so left overs tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Sunday's supper was pork roast and gravy, mashed sweet potatoes, fruit and quinoa salad, and potato salad. Also at the meal there were also dinner rolls, dutch apple pie, and chocolate cream pie topped with meringue.

For today - the ground beef wasn't completely thawed this evening (took it out of the freezer to late), so tonight we ended up cooking some pizza. The ground beef will be used for tomorrow's meal.


----------



## doozie

A loaf of no knead bread is almost ready to pop into the oven this morning, I prepared the dough last night.
I'm making a pinto bean stew in the pressure cooker today, I soaked the beans overnight.
I've tried using the pressure cooker fast soak/no soak method, but it does not seem to work well for me.
I'm trying to use less meat, and trying to learn to love beans and lentils... but there still might be a hamburger patty on the side for DH tonight too.


----------



## Evons hubby

Last nights supper was a spiral ham with a peach jelly glaze coated with a nice coating of apple wood creosote. Yummy by itself but the smoked corn on the cob and mashed taters really hit the spot!


----------



## sniper69

Evons hubby said:


> Last nights supper was a spiral ham with a peach jelly glaze coated with a nice coating of apple wood creosote. Yummy by itself but the smoked corn on the cob and mashed taters really hit the spot!


Peach Jelly glaze does sound good on apple wood smoked ham. How do you make your peach jelly glaze?

Back in 2019 (hard to believe it has been that long), I did a smoked ham with a glaze made from bourbon barrel aged maple syrup, brown sugar, and butter. It was smoked using hickory and apple wood. The folks at work enjoyed that Christmas party.


----------



## Evons hubby

sniper69 said:


> Peach Jelly glaze does sound good on apple wood smoked ham. How do you make your peach jelly glaze?
> 
> Back in 2019 (hard to believe it has been that long), I did a smoked ham with a glaze made from bourbon barrel aged maple syrup, brown sugar, and butter. It was smoked using hickory and apple wood. The folks at work enjoyed that Christmas party.


It was super easy for me. Our boy did the whole thing! I asked him how/what he used. Peach jelly, bbq sauce, brown sugar, chili powder, crushed red pepper, onion powder, have no idea as to quantities. Sure is good though.


----------



## sniper69

Evons hubby said:


> It was super easy for me. Our boy did the whole thing! I asked him how/what he used. Peach jelly, bbq sauce, brown sugar, chili powder, crushed red pepper, onion powder, have no idea as to quantities. Sure is good though.


Thanks. I should be able to come up with something based on the ingredients. Might not taste exactly like the one you enjoyed - but based on the ingredient list, should be able to make something that tastes good.


----------



## Evons hubby

I doubt that he could do it the same again, lol, but it’s always good whatever he comes up with!


----------



## 67drake

You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## alida

I made some Thai curries chicken with mushrooms. The sauce was green curry paste, coconut milk, a couple chilies and some kefir leaves. The rice is actually rice shaped konjac, few calories or carbs. It’s not bad once it’s well rinsed.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> I made some Thai curries chicken with mushrooms. The sauce was green curry paste, coconut milk, a couple chilies and some kefir leaves. The rice is actually rice shaped konjac, few calories or carbs. It’s not bad once it’s well rinsed.
> View attachment 104424


That looks very good!
Wifey and I dropped our youngest off at wrestling practice, then came here to a bar to eat and kill time till practice is over. I got the pulled pork and cheddar sandwich, and got salad bar. I’ve had better, but what do you expect for a sleepy bar in this kind of town.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had some sliced salmon from Costco that comes in 3 different taste. We made up 3 different sauces to go along with the salmon. We had a salad to go along with the salmon.


----------



## doozie

Boneless chicken and veggies sautéed in a pan, rice on the side. Easy and quick!

I want to make another loaf of crusty bread and French Onion soup tomorrow, maybe we will have leftover chicken and veggies to with if any are left.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we have stir fried chicken with noodles and lots of veggies.


----------



## snowlady

We took pizza to our daughters for her birthday last night. (26! How did that happen?). Tonight I made burgers with mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes and green beans. The snowman is off again so it's all about snacks for the next few days.


----------



## alida

I had the leftover Thai chicken I made yesterday. Tomorrow (Thursday) is going to be Vindaloo beef, a version that's not too hot. I'll make sure to have a side of yogurt too, just in case the heat is more than I want.


----------



## Pony

I have goat skirt steak in the pressure cooker. Seasoned it with a packet of onion soup mix, threw in a few ribs of celery and some dehydrated mushrooms. 

But I still don't know how I am going to prep it for supper. Add some "south of the border" seasonings and serve with tortillas? Throw in some spuds and carrots for a pot-roast type meal? 

BBQ? Heck, I'm having trouble making a decision. 

Ideas, anyone?


----------



## 67drake

I vote for anything on a tortilla, and spicy.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I have goat skirt steak in the pressure cooker. Seasoned it with a packet of onion soup mix, threw in a few ribs of celery and some dehydrated mushrooms.
> 
> But I still don't know how I am going to prep it for supper. Add some "south of the border" seasonings and serve with tortillas? Throw in some spuds and carrots for a pot-roast type meal?
> 
> BBQ? Heck, I'm having trouble making a decision.
> 
> Ideas, anyone?


How about both? Spuds and carrots added, along with some "south of the border" seasonings? Then serve with tortillas, and eat a bunch.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> How about both? Spuds and carrots added, along with some "south of the border" seasonings? Then serve with tortillas, and eat a bunch.


Spuds AND tortillas? Dude, we're trying to cut back on carbs! 

But oh, how comforting to have all those carbs....


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Spuds AND tortillas? Dude, we're trying to cut back on carbs!
> 
> But oh, how comforting to have all those carbs....


you know you're thinking about it. LOL 

Besides it would really be a balanced meal.


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday night we ended up having Swedish meatballs for supper.










I had leftovers for lunch yesterday. For last night, we ended up having some chicken in the air fryer and the kids wanted some crinkle cut fries as well. We had some fresh fruit and veg on the side.

Tonight - supper will be whatever gets put together quick, as it is a busy evening.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Tuesday night we ended up having Swedish meatballs for supper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftovers for lunch yesterday. For last night, we ended up having some chicken in the air fryer and the kids wanted some crinkle cut fries as well. We had some fresh fruit and veg on the side.
> 
> Tonight - supper will be whatever gets put together quick, as it is a busy evening.


Talk about busy, I’m so busy I’ve been living on gas station pizza. 2 boys in multiple sports is fun, but very time consuming.


----------



## susieneddy

Pony said:


> Spuds AND tortillas? Dude, we're trying to cut back on carbs!
> 
> But oh, how comforting to have all those carbs....


Mission Brand has low carb tortillas that aren't bad.


----------



## susieneddy

We had to take a friend into Merida today for special treatment she has to get every week,. So while she was getting that done I went to the bank and waited an hour to get some money out.....whew! After that we went to Hennessey's Irish Pub and had lunch. We split an order of Fish and Chips and also an order of Duck Confit. We both had 2 Patito IPA's.

As of right now we aren't hungry but have leftovers from last nights meal.


----------



## Pony

susieneddy said:


> We had to take a friend into Merida today for special treatment she has to get every week,. So while she was getting that done I went to the bank and waited an hour to get some money out.....whew! After that we went to Hennessey's Irish Pub and had lunch. We split an order of Fish and Chips and also an order of Duck Confit. We both had 2 Patito IPA's.
> 
> As of right now we aren't hungry but have leftovers from last nights meal.


Why did it take an hour to get your money? Did they have to print it?

Mmm.... duck confit! I want to learn to make that. Still have a couple of ducks in the freezer.


----------



## snowlady

I'm planning egg salad tomorrow lunch. I like it made fresh when the eggs are a little warm yet. Tonight I had leftover burgers with mushroom gravy and they were still good.


----------



## Pony

I am thinking that I want to learn to make tortillas. Bought a bag of masa harina.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I am thinking that I want to learn to make tortillas. Bought a bag of masa harina.


Do I hear tamales in your future?


----------



## doozie

We have cut our pizza intake to once a month, and today's the day we will have some.


----------



## 67drake

Muleskinner sent me some pics to post. This is what’s cooking at the Skinner house tonight-
Beef stew made with 2 cut up steaks. Cooked it in his Afghan pressure cooker.
It looks good too me.


----------



## 67drake

And my wife made me a salad. Though I’d rather have Muleskinner’s stew.


----------



## sniper69

67drake - muleskinners stew does look good, and you have a nice looking salad too. 

Last night for supper, my youngest son requested burgers - so we cooked some burgers. I added some extra protein and fat to mine. A burger with extra cheese, bacon, guacamole, fried egg (fried in burger grease), mayo, ketchup, mustard, pickles, lettuce and tomato - all on a brioche bun (the bun was more carbs than I needed - but well, I only had one so it was moderation, lol).(now for some pics to make you hungry).



















Today for lunch I had a simple salad of lettuce and tomato, that was topped with green goddess dressing.

Supper tonight is some roast beef and jalapeno poppers.


----------



## doozie

Leftover pizza for lunch

Minute steak, onions and marinated mushrooms in a pan over rice.
I'm trying to use up various things in the pantry that looked good at the time I bought them.
Marinated mushrooms will never come home with me again, haha...

I want to try and restock the freezer and pantry with all new this fall.
My minute steak was vacuum sealed in 2017. I do love how well the sealer works.


----------



## snowlady

I made my egg salad for lunch and had some buffalo chicken dip for supper. Tomorrow is wide open!


----------



## alida

I started making several things to eat over the next few days. Dinner was spaghetti with meat sauce with a salad before hand. Fresh grated parmesan cheese on top of both dishes. I'm pretty sure that tomorrows dinner will include chicken BUT after reading several posts, and seeing pictures, I'm leaning towards wanting a hamburger instead.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Marsala, a bit of pasta to enjoy the sauce, and broccoli on the side.

A no knead rye bread will be started this afternoon to serve alongside beef goulash tomorrow.

Maybe a small batch of peanut butter cookies.


----------



## susieneddy

Pony said:


> Why did it take an hour to get your money? Did they have to print it?
> 
> Mmm.... duck confit! I want to learn to make that. Still have a couple of ducks in the freezer.


The bank only had one teller and I went at the wrong time of the day. I always try to avoid the lunch hour. The duck confit was delicious. You might want to check this recipe out.








Duck Confit Recipe - How to Make Duck Confit | Hank Shaw


A duck confit recipe from Hank Shaw. These are step by step instructions on how to make duck confit or goose confit at home.




honest-food.net


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was the last of the lentil soup and the broccoli slaw.


----------



## 67drake

Stopped by the local diner to spread my cheer, and harass the waitresses. I had their chicken sandwich with ham, honey mustard, and onions/lettuce. Man is it good, but you need 3 hands and 12 napkins to eat it.
Wife is out of town, so I defrosted some ground beef, and will make tacos later, after I pick up some fresh tortillas.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> Do I hear tamales in your future?


If I ever get around to it... 

Day before yesterday, I made my not-world-famous-but-darned-tasty New England Clam Chowder. Man,I love that stuff.

Last night, took some really meaty soup bones out of the freezer. Simmered them for a while. Pulled the meat off the bones, got the broth outside in the cold weather, waiting for the fat to rise to the top and harden.

Then I made gemista for DH's supper at work.


----------



## Pony

susieneddy said:


> The bank only had one teller and I went at the wrong time of the day. I always try to avoid the lunch hour. The duck confit was delicious. You might want to check this recipe out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck Confit Recipe - How to Make Duck Confit | Hank Shaw
> 
> 
> A duck confit recipe from Hank Shaw. These are step by step instructions on how to make duck confit or goose confit at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honest-food.net


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## doozie

I had to look up Gemista, it looks very flavorful!

I'm still trying to love Pinto beans, (there are just so many others I'd take over pintos) and I made a bean dip from dry beans in the crock pot that I'd do again. It uses a little bit jarred salsa, but I would just skip it next time, plenty of flavor from the spices alone. Served warm and freshly mashed up, it was fabulous, I can see adding shredded cheese if served warm...we will be snacking on the remainder today. 








Homemade Refried Bean Dip - Here's How to Make it


This super easy homemade Refried Bean Dip recipe is going to be a favorite game day treat for your family!




www.youbrewmytea.com


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> I had to look up Gemista, it looks very flavorful!
> 
> I'm still trying to love Pinto beans, (there are just so many others I'd take over pintos) and I made a bean dip from dry beans in the crock pot that I'd do again. It uses a little bit jarred salsa, but I would just skip it next time, plenty of flavor from the spices alone. Served warm and freshly mashed up, it was fabulous, I can see adding shredded cheese if served warm...we will be snacking on the remainder today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade Refried Bean Dip - Here's How to Make it
> 
> 
> This super easy homemade Refried Bean Dip recipe is going to be a favorite game day treat for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youbrewmytea.com


When I make gemista, I usually don't bother stuffing the veg. I brown the ground lamb, and just add the chopped veg/nuts,wine, and seasonings. 

DH loves it either way.


----------



## 67drake

I forgot my taco pics! I know you’ve all been waiting. 
I just put the peppers and onions on the side, instead of in the meat, otherwise my boys won’t eat them. I took them to work for leftovers today too.


----------



## ladytoysdream

I need to start reading this thread......
Yesterday I made scratch mac and cheese. Still tweaking my recipe. 
I have some 3x chedder here I am trying to use up. 
So the hubby is not interested in it, so I got leftovers to eat  
He has leftover chicken legs from yesterday to snack on. 
And the scalloped potatoes that I made.


----------



## alida

I made Mulligatawny soup today,for dinner, basically curried chicken and lentils and rice soup with diced apples in it ....and it was not one of my successes. I love this soup, the best I ever had was in Stowe Vermont. I'm not sure where the problem was, the spices I used were fresh enough, good chicken and stock, tart Granny Smith apples. There is flavour, it's just not that appetizing to my taste. There are 10 servings worth in the soup pot so I just can't discard it. My solution for now is to put the whole thing in the fridge until tomorrow on the theory that lots of meals taste better the next day. Googling around I saw a suggestion to add coconut milk to the mix for a different flavour. I happen to have some that needs using up, and I may do that. 

After all that what am I having for dinner instead? There's a pepperoni/mushroom pizza in the oven.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers tonight, and A batch of minestrone soup in the instantpot.

I'm having so much good luck with my no knead breads, I'm trying out a whole wheat loaf I'll mix together this afternoon to bake tomorrow.
We're planning on some hearty sandwiches tomorrow for lunch if all goes well...








No Knead Whole Wheat Bread


My easy No Knead Whole Wheat Bread requires just 5 ingredients and little effort to create a healthy and delicious whole wheat crusty bread.




www.jocooks.com


----------



## doozie

Success this morning, but I'm going to take a break from making these for a week or two, we finish them as quickly as we make them it seems.
I've been using a trivet in the pot the last few times I've made no knead breads, no more burnt bottoms


----------



## alida

I'm going to tell my sister about your use of a trivet @doozie . She makes great bread in her dutch oven but comments that it can get a bit burnt on the bottom from time to time. They also stopped making bread just like yours twice a week, now its biweekly. It just vanishes too fast - warm crusty bread with butter and aged cheddar. yum. 

I have a chicken defrosting as I write. I'm going to roast it this afternoon with rosemary butter under the skin, and a couple cut up lemons in the cavity. I'll roast sweet potato and parsnip cubes with it and make a salad as a side.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight is a choice of leftovers. Pork chops and dressing from last night or chicken and biscuits from
the night before. I made a chocolate cake today, too. It's a Wacky Cake. No eggs, no milk, no butter.


----------



## alida

Spaghetti with pesto,ham and red pepper strips. I added extra pine nuts for crunch. I grated more Parmesan on top too and fresh ground black pepper. It was delicious.


----------



## snowlady

I'm making vegetable beef soup today. Snowman's been wanting that. I have a couple of recipes. I'm not a very creative cook. We'll see....


----------



## 67drake

My wife made Swiss cheese/Mushroom and apple cinnamon brats last night. I took some to work today for leftovers. Man are these good. We get them from a local butcher.


----------



## doozie

We're having a little piece of beef brisket in the instant pot tonight, It has a dry rub, just an assortments of spices, on it till cooking time, then we'll make sandwiches after cooking. DH wants his with baked beans and I want mashed potatoes. I hope it looks as good as the pictures in the recipe... I should make a bit of coleslaw too, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Pony

Today/tonight is Sea Bass San Sebastian.


----------



## doozie

Today, Pepper and egg sandwiches for brunch.
A Small batch of peanut butter cookies, the recipe makes 6 decent sized cookies, we've enjoyed them warm from the oven, and two are left for after dinner.

BBQ Brisket sandwiches again tonight.

Tomorrow I've planned on making creamy chicken rice soup in the instantpot.
A small meatloaf for future sandwiches.
Pork chops, and a cornbread stuffing mixture on the side for dinner.


----------



## alida

I made eggroll in a bowl, also known as crack in a bowl. It tastes even better the next day..


----------



## snowlady

The beef veg soup turned out more like thick stew. Good flavor though. Tonight we had pizza from the local place. It's pretty good crispy crust pizza.


----------



## sniper69

I've been out of town most of the week as my oldest got married on Wednesday. I did have some decent food while visiting Utah. One day we ate a late lunch/early supper where my son took us to Crown Burger. I had a double Crown Burger (double burger topped with pastrami). On the wedding evening (Wednesday), I enjoyed a 12 oz filet mignon, asparagus, and some garlic mashed potatoes with white gravy. On Thursday, before leaving for the airport - my son cooked some spaghetti and the sauce had elk Italian sausage in it (if I recall correctly, it was an elk my daughter in law got while hunting). Last night, was a carryout sort of night (got home Friday morning early and had to work, I was to tired to think about cooking Friday evening). For carryout I ended up having a 10 oz cheeseburger, some onion rings, and some fried walleye (the rest of the walleye ended up in the fridge for lunch today). Tonight for supper, we made pizzas.


----------



## alida

I put together a Chinese dumpling soup. Chicken broth with ginger and garlic sliced into it. The greens are kale, rice noodles, and there are mushrooms too. I boiled some pork shrimp dumplings and added them on top. The red dots are some type of roasted chilli oil.


----------



## VBF

We made Thanksgiving sandwiches. I canned up leftover turkey and cranberry sauce (separately) after Thanksgiving, made gravy, instant potatoes, and a box of stuffing on homemade bread. Whole dinner took me about 20 minutes to put together aside from baking the bread.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> I've been out of town most of the week as my oldest got married on Wednesday. I did have some decent food while visiting Utah. One day we ate a late lunch/early supper where my son took us to Crown Burger. I had a double Crown Burger (double burger topped with pastrami). On the wedding evening (Wednesday), I enjoyed a 12 oz filet mignon, asparagus, and some garlic mashed potatoes with white gravy. On Thursday, before leaving for the airport - my son cooked some spaghetti and the sauce had elk Italian sausage in it (if I recall correctly, it was an elk my daughter in law got while hunting). Last night, was a carryout sort of night (got home Friday morning early and had to work, I was to tired to think about cooking Friday evening). For carryout I ended up having a 10 oz cheeseburger, some onion rings, and some fried walleye (the rest of the walleye ended up in the fridge for lunch today). Tonight for supper, we made pizzas.


Congratulations on the wedding of your son! May they have an excellent adventure as they grow their marriage and themselves.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Congratulations on the wedding of your son! May they have an excellent adventure as they grow their marriage and themselves.


Pony - Thanks! They both seem to be a good fit for each other and have very similar life goals. 

The wedding vows were done outdoors, in the snow, in the mountains. We hiked about a mile or so from where the vehicles were parked, and they did their vows without wearing jackets. I had to chuckle as the snow on the trail was packed decent, but at one point I stepped off the trail to get a better angle for some pictures and went up to my knees in snow.


----------



## doozie

A small roast cut up and sprinkled with garlic powder and onion powder, a bit of beef stock, to be cooked in the crockpot. It will be drained and wrapped up with some thinly sliced onions and peppers in flour tortillas.
Crispy crown potatoes in the air fryer as a side.


----------



## Pony

Fried chicken, because it is DH's favorite. Mixed greens salad. Grapes.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers mostly.
Dinner is some meatloaf, and I now want to try and make homemade tater tots.
This should be interesting, but I'm making baked potatoes just in case the tots are a flop.

If we don't eat the bakers, I'm making loaded baked potato soup tomorrow with them.


----------



## doozie

The tots were a success and worth the effort. DH saved half to crisp up in the airfryer for his Chili tots platter this afternoon.

This morning we had used half of last nights bakers for slicing and cooking in bacon fat with onions. Scrambled eggs and bacon bits too.

Dinner is the baked potato soup with the rest of the bacon. I'm not sure what else DH will have. 
Super Spuds day!


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> The tots were a success and worth the effort. DH saved half to crisp up in the airfryer for his Chili tots platter this afternoon.
> 
> This morning we had used half of last nights bakers for slicing and cooking in bacon fat with onions. Scrambled eggs and bacon bits too.
> 
> Dinner is the baked potato soup with the rest of the bacon. I'm not sure what else DH will have.
> Super Spuds day!


Sounds similar to today’s food. My wife made cheesy potato soup in the crockpot. Always a favorite of mine, but never enough bacon!
The produce looked pretty good at Walmart over the weekend, so my lunches have been a fruit and veggie extravaganza! Breakfast was a banana, and 2 cups black coffee. In my lunchbox I took cherry tomatoes, mini peppers of many colors, grapes, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, and blackberries. Yum!


----------



## Pony

Pizza and tossed salad.

We get one of the deli pizzas from Walmart, then add some more ingredients to make it better. Some tomato, garlic, mushrooms, extra cheese...


----------



## doozie

Chicken rice soup in the pressure cooker,and even more boneless chicken on the side with a rotisserie seasoning seared in the skillet with onions. 
Broccoli/cauliflower mix and maybe with a cheese sauce if I feel like making the sauce.

If there is any leftover chicken, I'm craving a salad topped with it for lunch tomorrow.

Italian beef sandwiches at dinner tomorrow and probably the next day. I bought a huge frozen container of the beef and gravy, but we will see how many sandwiches it really holds...we like to overload the bread roll here. Baked potatoes on the side.


----------



## snowlady

Well last night was colonoscopy prep so tonight is toast.


----------



## alida

I made fried chicken tonight, a rare treat. I didn't have buttermilk so I marinated the chicken thighs in plain yogurt with black and cayenne peppers for a couple hours. Dredged the pieces in a mixture of flour and cornstarch plus more cayenne and black pepper. It was fried in vegetable oil and turned out great. I had a green salad for some balance, and leftovers for a couple more days.


----------



## snowlady

Tonight I have scalloped potatoes and ham in the oven. I made a blueberry lemon cake this morning.


----------



## doozie

Not much going on here so today is yet another attempt to make English muffins. I hope to make Egg McMuffins tomorrow morning. 
Also soaking those pintos, my gosh, I have so very many pintos stocked in my pantry. Maybe I'll use them in a soup of some kind.


----------



## Pony

Pea soup with ham here. I think I'll make cornbread to go with it.


----------



## doozie

A gas station/convenience store sold bacon wrapped pork chops for .99 a while back, and we have a bag full in the freezer. I thawed 2 and took the bacon off and fried it up, chopped up the pork and browned it too. Into the crock pot with the pintos, onions and spices this morning.
DH used one slice of the bacon for his breakfast McMuffin.

I'm thinking cornbread will go good with the bean soup/stew for dinner here tonight too.


----------



## snowlady

I made pork loin with potatoes and green beans last night. Don't know about today yet. Sometimes Sunday night supper is popcorn.


----------



## alida

I have a few days off and plan to do some batch cooking. Today I'm making chili which I'll eat tomorrow when it'll taste even better. I'm going to bake sweet potatos today too, mash and freeze most of them for later. While the oven is on for them I'll roast some squash and parsnips, cubed, too. They'll be for dinner with some chicken.


----------



## Pony

Trying a new recipe from my old (mid-'70's) Betty Crocker cookbook. Oven-fried chicken, seasoned with curry powder.

Serving with buttered green beans.


----------



## doozie

Hamburger soup, and a little baked mac and cheese casserole.

I also have one large sweet potato that has sprouted so I'll cut that part off and place in a glass of water to possibly save it for future planting and I will peel, cut and roast the remainder.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey threw a corned beef in the crock last night. This morning added potatoes and carrots. Yum! Another good thing is my kids won’t touch it, so I have it all to myself!


----------



## alida

l mixed some leftover chili with spaghetti for dinner tonight and grated extra cheese on top. I'd eat that again.


----------



## snowlady

I made roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy last night.


----------



## doozie

Boneless chicken breast chunks with rotisserie seasoning. it is being made for lunch wraps, and will last a few days. 
I found some ground turkey the dogs are getting as a topping for their food, my princess is 6 today 
Tonight we are having Chicken Kiev from the freezer, rice and corn.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey had to go out tonight, and I had to drive my son to conformation class at church. His class is only 45 minutes every week, so I didn’t want to drive back home and then back again, as it’s 6 miles each way. I just went a few blocks away to a bar that serves food. I had the salad bar and soup, as it’s quick! I also had a plate of slaw and cottage cheese. The soup was cheesy broccoli, one of my favorites.


----------



## Pony

Meat loaf, mashed potatoes for DH, baked potato for me. Salad of mixed greens.

We were going to watch Groundhog Day, but we discovered that we don't own it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pork roasts and beans.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had a meal of smoked brisket, with potato salad, and (by request from my kids) mac n cheese on the side.

Tuesday evening we had homemade sloppy joes, served it with cut up fruit and salad.

Monday was chili and cornbread night.


----------



## doozie

Salmon under the broiler for dinner.
I want to make a shrimp bisque, or a chowder to go with. It depends on which is easier to make, and I have some recipe searching to do this morning.
Brussels sprouts on the side.

Onion bagel baking this afternoon. Hopefully we will have some Salmon leftover and I can make some sort of zesty salmon spread to top toasted bagels tomorrow.


----------



## snowlady

I made a beef pot pie with the leftover roast and gravy. Tasty!


----------



## 67drake

Wrestling practice (for the kids) and a meeting tonight, so it was clean out the fridge night. I found some meatloaf that didn’t smell bad, and some cocktail wienies drowned in BBQ sauce. Good enough for me!


----------



## alida

I pulled out a Butterball frozen stuffed turkey breast and put it in the oven until done. It turned out quite well. I just boiled up some frozen mixed vegetables for a side that I seasoned with butter and salt. I had a tub of mango ice cream in the freezer with about 1/2 left, which became dessert along with a black plum.


----------



## doozie

Chili in the crockpot, some dry kidney beans will be made and if they turn out I'll add them to the chili. If not, chili over spaghetti noodles as mentioned by Alida a few posts back.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Chili in the crockpot, some dry kidney beans will be made and if they turn out I'll add them to the chili. If not, chili over spaghetti noodles as mentioned by Alida a few posts back.


Chili over spaghetti - sounds like Cincinnati style chili.


----------



## doozie

Today we were going to have leftover Chili for lunch, but I like to cool down hot foods out on the porch rail before I put them in the fridge. This morning I see have a container of frozen forgotten Chili for a future meal, into the freezer with it. 
Plenty of other leftovers available in the fridge, and now It's going to be a whatever you can find day here. I'm leaning towards french toast and sausage for dinner myself.

I have a lone Cornish hen in the freezer I will thaw for dinner tomorrow. An orange sauce sounds doable for it. Roasted Yukon golds and broccoli on the side.


----------



## jimLE

Pork chop and baked potato with the fixings.


----------



## alida

pork roast and a squash are in the oven. The roast is big enough for slicing, and then some shredded for pulled pork. Next time I buy one this size, four lbs, I'm going to cut it in half before putting in the freezer. 

Lunch was some of the leftover turkey and stuffing from two days ago with cranberry sauce. The rest of the turkey is going to become soup in the next couple days. After three meals of turkey I'm turkeyed out.


----------



## 67drake

Well my wife and I usually go to the diner on Saturday or Sunday for lunch. A friend called this morning, his wife passed away last year, so he’s bored out of his mind and lonely. I invited him to go with. Well,after we got there I remembered the diner is closed this week as the owners are on vacation. So, no other choices unless you want to drive to the county seat 20 miles away. We went to the bar/ restaurant that I went to on Wednesday night to eat. 
I had the soup and salad bar to start, then a pulled pork wrap. I was so full after the salad bar I decided to take most of the wrap home. It’s almost 7:30 PM, and I’m STILL not hungry.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had chicken.  Chicken enchiladas and also chicken alfredo. I've been craving enchiladas, and knowing they were being made a little spicier than my family enjoys, figured chicken alfredo would be good to make for them. The family enjoyed the alfredo, me I had my fill of enchiladas. LOL


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Tonight we had chicken.  Chicken enchiladas and also chicken alfredo. I've been craving enchiladas, and knowing they were being made a little spicier than my family enjoys, figured chicken alfredo would be good to make for them. The family enjoyed the alfredo, me I had my fill of enchiladas. LOL


I can relate. Around here , if the wife makes tacos for example, there’s “dad’s”, and everyone else’s batch. I like spicy, the rest of the family, not so much.


----------



## susieneddy

Wow, it seems like I missed 16 days worth of post. Make sure that doesn't happen again.

Yesterday morning we tried chaffles for the first time. We had to buy a mini waffle maker first....figures. The chaffles were pretty good. I should have cooked them a little longer so they would be crisper. 

Dinner last night was leftover meatloaf and steamed broccoli.


----------



## jimLE

I'm working on chili dog's with shredded cheese and onion on top


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> Wow, it seems like I missed 16 days worth of post. Make sure that doesn't happen again.


I just figured you were on a hunger strike or something. 
I’m in Prairie DuChien for a wrestling tournament. So, 3 cups of black coffee and a banana so far. They’re WAY behind schedule, so looks like I’ll be eating a walking taco or something for lunch.


----------



## snowlady

Had hubby's employee appreciation dinner at a steak house last night. It was so good! We only eat at a steak house maybe twice a year so I really appreciate it.


----------



## doozie

I'm making Egg roll soup today, something new to us. The recipe just looks like cabbage soup for the most part...I had some crispy wonton salad topper strips taking up room in the pantry I'll top the soup with.

We are also trying for the first time a little shelf stable canned ham I picked up a while back from Aldi, DH wants to see if it's ham sandwich worthy, and I'll try some for split pea or a bean soup in a day or two.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had chicken wings cooked in the air fryer. We had some cooked in a mango habanero sauce and another batch cooked in buffalo sauce .From frozen wings to ready to eat wings in about 30 minutes for both batches. We had a salad to go with.


----------



## doozie

We discovered Bays Brioche English Muffins. They won't last long, so sweet and flavorful.
I've had Brioche burger buns, but they were not sweet at all.
I'm making a sausage sandwich with the a muffin for breakfast, and I'll sprinkle mini chocolate chips over a toasted muffin as a dessert one night.

Leftover soup for lunch, I was skeptical that it would taste like an eggroll, but it really did!

Cuban sandwiches for dinner tonight.


----------



## sniper69

For Sunday, I ended up making a couple of trays of lasagna. One to take to our adult Bible Study, and one for here at the house (for my adult and minor children). It seemed to be popular.

Monday we had Chinese style food, which included beef and broccoli and sweet and sour chicken.

For tonight, I have some Flanken style beef ribs marinating in bulgogi marinade and also have a Sirloin in the fridge. The plan is to cook the meat on the grill . They will be served with some steamed broccoli on the side.


----------



## alida

Last night I doctored up some chicken stock with fresh ginger and garlic, then added pork dumplings, fresh mushrooms and kale. 
Today will be a open faced pulled pork and coleslaw sandwich for dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had home made pizza with pepperoni, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, meat sauce and peppers. The dough was made from using almond flour. The last time we use the almond flour it turned out great. This time not so much. We think we made it from the recipe that we used once and didn't like. Time to delete that one as the crust was really soggy so we ate the toppings and trashed the dough. For lunch we will use low carb tortillas and make mini pizzas using them.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had home made pizza with pepperoni, mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, meat sauce and peppers. The dough was made from using almond flour. The last time we use the almond flour it turned out great. This time not so much. We think we made it from the recipe that we used once and didn't like. Time to delete that one as the crust was really soggy so we ate the toppings and trashed the dough. For lunch we will use low carb tortillas and make mini pizzas using them.


For pizza I use a variation of the fat head dough - 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 2 tablespoons cream cheese, microwave 45 seconds, stir together. Add 1 egg, 1 cup of almond flour, and 1 teaspoon baking powder. (I also add crushed red peppers and some Italian herbs). Mix together, roll out between parchment paper, remove top parchment paper and bake at 450 Fahrenheit for 9 minutes. Remove, flip the crust over (I use the top sheet of parchment from when I rolled out the dough). Add sauce and toppings, put back in oven for 10 minutes. Putting under a broiler for a minute or two will give a little brown to the cheese. Remove from oven and let sit about 10 minutes before slicing and serving.


----------



## doozie

Split pea soup in the crockpot with the Aldi canned ham, it was not a great sandwich ham, DH likened it to Spam, chopped and formed somewhat...but it tasted alright.
It was part of the "pandemic emergency" stash and would work out fine if needed.

I have no idea what else will be happening in the kitchen today.


----------



## doozie

I've been eating boring plain steel cut oats for most breakfasts lately, this morning I put a pat of butter in a saucepot and sliced up a banana, cooked slowly, and it turns out as a great syrupy super sweet banana topping for the oats.

Dinner is pork chops, baked potato, winter squash, and a can of seasoned Southwest white beans, which we have never tried before.

I'm going to try to make a water and chocolate mousse today. I've been meaning to do this for a while. I bought a fancy chocolate bar for the experiment.








Amazing One-Ingredient Chocolate Mousse


Amazing One ingredient Chocolate Mousse is pure chocolate and a little water whipped up into the best mousse you've ever had. It's vegan, too!




theviewfromgreatisland.com


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> For pizza I use a variation of the fat head dough - 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 2 tablespoons cream cheese, microwave 45 seconds, stir together. Add 1 egg, 1 cup of almond flour, and 1 teaspoon baking powder. (I also add crushed red peppers and some Italian herbs). Mix together, roll out between parchment paper, remove top parchment paper and bake at 450 Fahrenheit for 9 minutes. Remove, flip the crust over (I use the top sheet of parchment from when I rolled out the dough). Add sauce and toppings, put back in oven for 10 minutes. Putting under a broiler for a minute or two will give a little brown to the cheese. Remove from oven and let sit about 10 minutes before slicing and serving.


Sniper, Thanks for letting us know how you do it. There are a lot of recipes for making this type of crust.

Last night for dinner I just has a salad and we made the tortilla pizzas since we skipped lunch.


----------



## 67drake

Leftover brat and Kraut for lunch. I picked up some smoked brisket at the butcher the other day. I plan on having that for dinner.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> Sniper, Thanks for letting us know how you do it. There are a lot of recipes for making this type of crust.
> 
> Last night for dinner I just has a salad and we made the tortilla pizzas since we skipped lunch.


susieneddy - there definitely are a lot of the crust recipes. And I've noticed some are better than others. Also noticed there are variations on amounts or type of ingredients (although they are mostly similar ingredients with variations on quantities). 
Do you have a favorite keto crust recipe?


----------



## doozie

Pizza night tonight here, and now I'm curious about the Keto crust too, so I think I'll experiment with a mini pizza made that way too.


----------



## alida

I was starting to wonder if I needed to take anything out of the freezer to thaw. Now I won’t- it’s going to be a pizza night here. Doozies recipe for chocolate mousse sounds tempting too. And I have chocolate in the house.


----------



## sniper69

Doozie - Here are some pics taken of the last keto pizza crust that I made (I took these to go with the recipe when I shared the recipe with a coworker)

Pizza crust ready to go into oven









After the first 9 minute bake









Flipped over









Sauce added (I like a lot of sauce)









Toppings









More toppings









Right out of the oven (10 minutes at 450, plus a minute or so under the broiler)









A few slices


----------



## alida

@sniper69 . Was the crust made with the recipe you described further up this thread? It looks like it yields a crispy texture, which I like.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> @sniper69 . Was the crust made with the recipe you described further up this thread? It looks like it yields a crispy texture, which I like.


Yes, that is my go to Keto crust recipe. I usually put it under the broiler for a minute or two if I load on the toppings (my wife says I make a heavy pizza, lol). For a "normal" amount of toppings, it doesn't need to go under the broiler at the end.

A couple notes. Do use parchment paper. Otherwise you will more than likely want to curse just using a rolling pin without parchment paper. Also if you want to - you can add garlic powder or whatever seasoning you prefer into the crust. One of these times I'm going to try a crust with garlic butter and cheese on top, to see if I can get something similar to what is served in some restaurants.

I also let it sit a few minutes after it is pulled from the oven before slicing. But that is my preference, since it doesn't have normal flour, it needs a chance to rest.

Here is a copy and paste from the earlier post in this thread:
"For pizza I use a variation of the fat head dough - 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 2 tablespoons cream cheese, microwave 45 seconds, stir together. Add 1 egg, 1 cup of almond flour, and 1 teaspoon baking powder. (I also add crushed red peppers and some Italian herbs). Mix together, roll out between parchment paper, remove top parchment paper and bake at 450 Fahrenheit for 9 minutes. Remove, flip the crust over (I use the top sheet of parchment from when I rolled out the dough). Add sauce and toppings, put back in oven for 10 minutes. Putting under a broiler for a minute or two will give a little brown to the cheese. Remove from oven and let sit about 10 minutes before slicing and serving."


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> susieneddy - there definitely are a lot of the crust recipes. And I've noticed some are better than others. Also noticed there are variations on amounts or type of ingredients (although they are mostly similar ingredients with variations on quantities).
> Do you have a favorite keto crust recipe?


This is called Keto Hamburger Bun and it worked out really well. We put the dough in a 4" springform pans and they were perfectly round.


----------



## sniper69

susieneddy said:


> This is called Keto Hamburger Bun and it worked out really well. We put the dough in a 4" springform pans and they were perfectly round.


I'll definitely have to give those a try.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Yes, that is my go to Keto crust recipe. I usually put it under the broiler for a minute or two if I load on the toppings (my wife says I make a heavy pizza, lol). For a "normal" amount of toppings, it doesn't need to go under the broiler at the end.
> 
> A couple notes. Do use parchment paper. Otherwise you will more than likely want to curse just using a rolling pin without parchment paper. Also if you want to - you can add garlic powder or whatever seasoning you prefer into the crust. One of these times I'm going to try a crust with garlic butter and cheese on top, to see if I can get something similar to what is served in some restaurants.
> 
> I also let it sit a few minutes after it is pulled from the oven before slicing. But that is my preference, since it doesn't have normal flour, it needs a chance to rest.
> 
> Here is a copy and paste from the earlier post in this thread:
> "For pizza I use a variation of the fat head dough - 2 cups mozzarella cheese, 2 tablespoons cream cheese, microwave 45 seconds, stir together. Add 1 egg, 1 cup of almond flour, and 1 teaspoon baking powder. (I also add crushed red peppers and some Italian herbs). Mix together, roll out between parchment paper, remove top parchment paper and bake at 450 Fahrenheit for 9 minutes. Remove, flip the crust over (I use the top sheet of parchment from when I rolled out the dough). Add sauce and toppings, put back in oven for 10 minutes. Putting under a broiler for a minute or two will give a little brown to the cheese. Remove from oven and let sit about 10 minutes before slicing and serving."


Thank you @sniper69 . This sounds tasty enough without the toppings too. I'll remember the note about parchment paper. Sticky dough on a rolling pin isn't pleasant, no indeed.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I made a mini keto pizza, along with our regulars.
DH said he liked it, so next time I'll try the large size, Snipers pictures/recipe will really help in knowing what to expect. My first mini recipe was a flop, mainly because I had no idea what would happen in the microwave, the size of the bowl mattered as it formed the size of the crust.

My mousse was also a bit of a disappointment, not a mousse texture like any I have ever experienced, but I'm still going to eat it LOL. I'll have to look further into the technique I guess.

We were out today, and I picked up a Churro maker at the thrift shop. I made a very basic recipe, and the dogs sure enjoyed the effort...it works though.










Keto Pizza Recipe — Easy, Mini, and Crispy!


This delicious Mini Keto Pizza Recipe is ideal for the Keto Diet or a Low Carb lifestyle. Add your favorite keto toppings and enjoy!




kaseytrenum.com


----------



## doozie

Whole roast chicken breast, Brussels sprouts, and a cream of mushroom soup similar to the bisque I recently tried.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> I'll definitely have to give those a try.


Let us know how it turns out


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we made trip to Merida to go to Costco then to Chedraui grocery store. Well we went to Chedraui first and decided we didn't need anything from Costco. So it was quick trip and when we got back to Chelem we tried a new to us restaurant. We ordered Pescado Frito. He brought us out 3 whole fish to chose from so we picked the largest to split between us. OMG was it delicious and the botanas were really good. We go chunks of potatoes in a red sauce that had some heat to it and a plate of refried beans. Of course we had some beer with it.
While we were some friends dropped in with 6 fish they caught in the Ria and the restaurant cooked the fish for them. They devoured those fish they had caught just a few hours ago.


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> Yesterday we made trip to Merida to go to Costco then to Chedraui grocery store. Well we went to Chedraui first and decided we didn't need anything from Costco. So it was quick trip and when we got back to Chelem we tried a new to us restaurant. We ordered Pescado Frito. He brought us out 3 whole fish to chose from so we picked the largest to split between us. OMG was it delicious and the botanas were really good. We go chunks of potatoes in a red sauce that had some heat to it and a plate of refried beans. Of course we had some beer with it.
> While we were some friends dropped in with 6 fish they caught in the Ria and the restaurant cooked the fish for them. They devoured those fish they had caught just a few hours ago.


OK, you win “The guy who I want to hang out and eat with” award. Sniper comes in a close 2nd, but I love Mexican food and the stories to go with them. 
A couple of my kids were in town for the towns ice fishing tournament yesterday. They wanted to bug out early today to get back home. So we actually ate BEFORE church today. I had the Waskel Wuben omelette. Basically corned beef and kraut with cheese omelette.
Forgot to take pics, so here’s some ice fishing shots!


----------



## 67drake

Oh, and my son threw this one back, as the prize winner in its class was 3” longer.


----------



## susieneddy

67drake said:


> OK, you win “The guy who I want to hang out and eat with” award. Sniper comes in a close 2nd, but I love Mexican food and the stories to go with them.
> A couple of my kids were in town for the towns ice fishing tournament yesterday. They wanted to bug out early today to get back home. So we actually ate BEFORE church today. I had the Waskel Wuben omelette. Basically corned beef and kraut with cheese omelette.
> Forgot to take pics, so here’s some ice fishing shots!
> View attachment 105847
> View attachment 105848
> View attachment 105849
> View attachment 105850


The food here in the Yucatan is so different than other part of Mexico. We have the people from Merida drive here just to the pescado frito. The cochinita pibil is probably one of my favorite meals. We know of a few places here and in Merida that make it. We always ask for picante when we get our meals.


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> The food here in the Yucatan is so different than other part of Mexico. We have the people from Merida drive here just to the pescado frito. The cochinita pibil is probably one of my favorite meals. We know of a few places here and in Merida that make it. We always ask for picante when we get our meals.


I just picture some place like the final scene in Shawshank Redemption, a beautiful Mexican beach, where you bring your own catch and they cook it up for you. I’m envious!


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was a big breakfast burrito.
Banana bread too.

Tonight is thick pork chops in a BBQ sauce, bakers, and a veggie or two on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

We over to a friends house on Sunday to sit and talk, drink wine and eat chicken wings. 
Yesterday we went into Merida to run another errand. We enjoyed a Valentines Day lunch at Miyabi Japanese Restaurant. The food is so good there. We went over to the Asian market for some items we needed and headed home.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had homemade enchiladas with a salad and a some margaritas


----------



## 67drake

Well it was warm out today for around here , 35 degrees, so I figured I’d grill out. 
I made burgers and apple cinnamon brats, and grilled some asparagus in aluminum foil. 
I’ll take brats to work tomorrow for leftovers.


----------



## alida

Rotisserie chicken and a ready made salad from the grocery store. When I put the leftovers in the fridge I found the cooked pot roast I took out of the freezer to thaw last night. No guesses what I’m having for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## snowlady

Stopped at a fabulous garden market in Plant City Florida today. We were told not to miss the strawberry short cake there.


----------



## doozie

I picked up a few whole chickens yesterday while out. Pieced them out and froze every last bit of them.

I'm trying an experiment with my meat grinder with one I held back. Ground chicken is my goal and well seasoned chicken patties are what's for dinner. Maybe on the grill, it's warmer here today too. 
I've never bothered to grind poultry myself, but I don't even see it at the store lately.

A small batch of Oatmeal cookies for dessert.

Chicken stock and poached chicken for chicken and dumplings tomorrow with what isn't ground. 

I almost have enough wings set aside for another wing night too. My gosh, they ask high prices for a pack of wings now, in a past life I would just toss them to the dogs while cutting up a bird.


----------



## 67drake

It’s Wednesday,so sitting at the local dive while my son is in Confirmation class at church.
I made a big salad, and 2 bowls of beef stew. The stew was actually pretty darn good! Large chunks of potato and beef at the bottom of both bowls.


----------



## GTX63

I was told tonight will be Pinto Beans and Cornbread with Swamp Cabbage.
I have a pig to process this morning so she may be contributing.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we took the remainder of the pork loin and cooked it in BBQ sauce. We had the last of a salad we made. 

We had to take a friend to Merida so she can get her treatments that takes 2:30 hours. We had to make a run to Sam's Club to pickup some dog food for another friend. Then we decided it was time to eat lunch. We found this little place that has been around since 1991 called Wayan'e. We both got the same tacos. We had an egg with cilantro, beans and spicy chicken taco was really good. The other was spicy chicken, xcatic peppers and onions. It was another tasty taco.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we made chili dogs and the kids wanted fries.

Tonight for supper, we are having chicken breast, served with salad, and for those that want it-some stove top stuffing, and some mashed potatoes.


----------



## GTX63

Ok, so this was last night. I finished stocking a new pantry I built and wifey cooked this up based on a recipe she saw on the facebook.
It is amazing when you go thru a pantry finding stuff you didn't know you had and now want to use it up!
This is called "Runza".
It is German Russian at its roots and is sort of a bread pocket that’s stuffed with beef, cabbage or sauerkraut, and onions. 










2 pkgs refrigerated crescent rolls (do not separate the rolls) or you can make your own dough
2 lbs ground beef
2 tablespoons real butter
4 cups green cabbage, shredded
1 large yellow onion, finely chopped
1 1/2 cups Mozzarella cheese, grated
Salt and pepper as needed

Preheat oven to 350°F and grease a 9x13-inch baking dish with nonstick spray. Set aside.
Unroll one tube of the crescent rolls but do not separate, and place sheet in bottom of prepared baking dish. Bake 5 minutes.
In a large skillet over medium-high heat, season ground beef and cook until no longer pink. Drain fat as needed and push the meat to the outer edges of the skillet.
Add butter to the center of the skillet. Once the butter has melted, add onions, salt and pepper, and cook, stirring for 2 minutes.
Add your cabbage and let it cook down until wilted, about 5 minutes. Adjust your seasoning as needed.
Spread the mixture over the baked crescent rolls. Top it with mozzarella and remaining sheet of crescent roll dough.
Bake until top is golden brown, 20-25 minutes. Let rest 5 minutes before serving.
Leftovers are rare.


----------



## doozie

Shaved steak, pepper and onion sandwiches on toasted garlic bread.
A Cannellini bean soup with veggies.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we ordered from Taqueria La Tejana. We got the ribs and it comes with a half of a baked potato (it was huge) and cole slaw. It filled us up.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had friends over the chicken wings and shrimp. That ended up being a 7 hour visit which was fun. Hard to believe we had leftover wings and shrimp. A good day for all.


----------



## doozie

A batch of zucchini meatballs, spaghetti and sauce. A small salad on the side.
Probably more garlic bread too.


----------



## susieneddy

We had ordered some pork chops from Carn Company in Merida. We wanted the chops to be 1.25" thick so they could be stuffed. We got on package out of the freezer thinking it was 2 chops in the package. Nope it was one chop almost 3" thick. We think they forgot to cut that chop into. Well we couldn't cut it into so we made a huge stuffed pork chop. The stuffing was the DW's grandmothers recipe from Germany. She seared it in a pan to make sure the inside was cooked then put it in a casserole dish and baked it. It was delicious


----------



## alida

Grilled chicken and salad. I made a apple cake too and put half in the freezer for later.


----------



## Evons hubby

GTX63 said:


> 2. Unroll one tube of the crescent rolls but do not separate, and place sheet in bottom of prepared baking dish. Bake 5 minutes.


I presume the crescent roll dough is rolled out to fit the baking sheet?


----------



## doozie

From the frozen section of the store, Salisbury steaks from Aldi tonight, wish us luck...
After my frozen food meatball experience a long time ago I was reluctant to try these.
I will fry up some mushrooms to top them, and make mashed potatoes to go with.

Next time I go shopping I'm picking up crescent rolls to try the Runza bake, and Apples for an apple cake.
Are those raisins in the stuffing?
Loving all the photos!


----------



## doozie

It is a miserable weather day here today, schools are closed, we are staying put all day.

I have an old Rival Cake n' bake pan for the slow cooker, I've had it for years and today I decided to try a carrot cake in the crock pot today.
It looks like it worked, still needs a frosting and a taste test.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> It is a miserable weather day here today, schools are closed, we are staying put all day.
> 
> I have an old Rival Cake n' bake pan for the slow cooker, I've had it for years and today I decided to try a carrot cake in the crock pot today.
> It looks like it worked, still needs a frosting and a taste test.
> View attachment 106222


I haven't seen one of those in years. Will you keep using it again?


----------



## doozie

susieneddy said:


> I haven't seen one of those in years. Will you keep using it again?


Yes, there are at least two other recipes on the instruction sheet I still want to try. 
It might be nice to try again when I don't want to heat up the kitchen in the summer.
The cake was very dense and moist, but cooked through. The pan made for a very easy clean up. 
It works, but there must be a reason they don't still sell the pans, or why baking in a crock pot never really caught on  

I'm seeing online Others just using coffee cans or disposable aluminum pans for some things or just direct cooking breads in a parchment lined crock pot, no special pans needed to "bake".


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a busy night, so we ended up making chili cheese dogs (yes, topped with onions and mustard), and some tater tots for supper. For those that didn't want the hot dogs dressed up - there were other toppings.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> It is a miserable weather day here today, schools are closed, we are staying put all day.
> 
> I have an old Rival Cake n' bake pan for the slow cooker, I've had it for years and today I decided to try a carrot cake in the crock pot today.
> It looks like it worked, still needs a frosting and a taste test.
> View attachment 106222


That cake looks tasty. I haven't seen one of those pans in a very long time.


----------



## alida

I don't think I've ever seen one of those cake pan inserts. The cake that Doozie made in it looks absolutely delicious.
Dinner for me was chicken soup to use up the last of some cooked chicken and some veggies that needed using up.. I threw in a few sprimp wontons (store bought) to make it more of a meal, and it was. "leftover" apple cake for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Italian Wedding Soup with the little chicken meatballs with some of the ground chicken and stock I made. I'm hoping everything is defrosted in time to make it for dinner.
it seems like it comes together fairly quick. 
I'm making this recipe and have everything but the chicken sausage it calls for. I'll just add additional seasonings to the meatballs.








Classic Italian Wedding Soup


Italian wedding soup is warm and comforting and filled with tender chicken meatballs, veggies, and acini de Pepe. This classic Italian soup will become an instant family favorite!




therecipecritic.com




Also some seasoned chicken breast medallions served in pita bread, and another side veggie.


----------



## doozie

Bonus baking today too! A bit calorific, so maybe we will split one today and the other tomorrow.









Mini Pineapple Upside Down Cakes


Mini pineapple upside down cakes in ramekins! This recipe makes two mini pineapple cakes with cherries or pecan halves in the center. It's entirely made from scratch, and it's the best individual cake to serve, in my very cake-loving opinion. Instead of almond extract, you can use rum for an...




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we hit another of the local restaurants we haven't been to in a while. The DW got Coconut Shrimp with some avocado slices. I got the sautéed octopus with sautéed onions and garlic. The octopus was good but way to many onions.


----------



## alida

Roasted squash and apple mixed with a bit of rosemary and olive oil. I put a small pork tenderloin loin, rubbed with a bit of oil and rosemary too, in the oven at the same time. The leftovers will be good over the rest of the week. 
Yogurt with peach slices for dessert in a little while.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished of the spaghetti squash and covered it with homemade pasta sauce that had Italian pork sausage with tomatoes in it.


----------



## doozie

My attempt at a half batch of Runza Casserole tonight. We would make it again and in a slightly smaller baking dish...
I would use Pillsbury Crescent rolls next time. I used a store brand, and there is a difference. The store had a sign stating problems getting stock, and there wasn't a single Pillsbury item in sight.


----------



## doozie

Grilled cheese sandwiches and a quick homemade tomato soup for lunch.

Chili from the freezer tonight topped with diced fresh onion and sour cream, tortilla chips to dip.

Today or tomorrow more mini upsidedown cakes. This time I'm trying sliced cored apple rounds with a pecan in the center, and maybe a touch of cinnamon in the cake batter.


----------



## sniper69

Wednesday was my youngest child's birthday, so we went to Texas Roadhouse to celebrate. Afterwards we came home and there was the birthday cake and ice cream.

Thursday, for supper, we had meatloaf, carrots, grean beans, and mashed potatoes. 

Last night, I made a batch of keto chili and also cooked burgers.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night the DW had the lasagna and a beet salad. The is enough left over for another meal. I had the chicken kabobs with steamed rice, Meshmesh (yogurt salad) and hummus with pita bread, This all came from Molo's at the Beach.


----------



## 67drake

I took leftover hamburger helper to work yesterday. 
We took my wife’s uncle out for fish fry last night. I got pollock for a change. It was excellent. I’d say it comes in second place now, behind Walleye,on my favorites list.
The ladies auxiliary here in town had a soup luncheon at town hall. 3 types of soup to choose from. I had chicken noodle, and a potato with bacon. Very good but not enough to fill me up.
So we headed towards my favorite diner in the next town to make the waitresses earn their pay. The plan was to get dessert, but their special of the day was a chicken breast sandwich on a pretzel roll, with honey mustard and fried onions. I couldn’t say no. I just took my dessert home. . A piece of peanut butter cup cheesecake. Now I’m good till later tonight.


----------



## doozie

Chicken nuggets from the freezer, you'd think I'd make my own and maybe I will someday.
I'm not sure what else we will have with them, or if I'll just make KFC bowls.

Two no knead breads ready to bake today,a fruit and nut (raisins, dried cranberry, pecan) and a rye.

I hope to make Swiss cheese patty melts with the rye tomorrow.
I've seen recipes using pickle juice for flavoring, but today I am using a touch of deli rye flavoring from King Arthur that really give rye a punch of flavor.
The package says strong fumes and they are not joking. 









Deli Rye Flavor


America's favorite baking supply company. Top-quality all-purpose and specialty flours, specialty baking ingredients, baking sheets & pans, baking tools & supplies




shop.kingarthurbaking.com


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we were invited over to a friends house for snacks, talking and drinking wine, beer, gin, whatever. She had a huge variety of food from meatballs, cauliflower, broccoli. ranch dressing, mushrooms filled with crab meat, little smokies in a BBQ sauce, chips with 2 types of dip. One was a mango salsa and the other was Pico de Gallo.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made a pot roast with carrots and potatoes. I made some wild rice for her. All was good. 
Is it just me or are the cooking instructions for rice way off. Tonight’s wild rice took about 1:15 minutes, where as the package said 50 minutes. The last brown rice I made the package said about 20 minutes, it takes more like 45-50. I think this is why my wife hates cooking rice. I just keep cooking, and adding water if need be, till it’s fluffy.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## alida

I hear you about the rice timing @67drake. I seem to do well with jasmine rice, but not brown rice at all. Its my opinion thst brown rice always takes longer than 30 minutes, more like 40. I have been known to buy extra rice from a Chinese restaurant, to freeze for later.
My dinner was simple tonight. Fresh Fettuccine with pesto from a jar. I added the last bit of ham, one roasted red pepper cut in strips, and a sprinkle of toasted pine nuts. I had a bowl of chopped tomato with balsamic vinegar as a side.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My wife made a pot roast with carrots and potatoes. I made some wild rice for her. All was good.
> Is it just me or are the cooking instructions for rice way off. Tonight’s wild rice took about 1:15 minutes, where as the package said 50 minutes. The last brown rice I made the package said about 20 minutes, it takes more like 45-50. I think this is why my wife hates cooking rice. I just keep cooking, and adding water if need be, till it’s fluffy.


For rice (white rice - whichever is your preferred variety - thai jasmine, basmati,etc) Put rice in a pot with the ratio of 1 cup rice for every 2 cups of water (so if 2.5 cups of rice - 5 cups of water). (this next part is easier on a gas stove, but can be done on electric) - put pot over high heat with the lid on. Once rice starts to boil, immediately turn burner temp to low and set a time for 18-20 minutes. After the timer goes off, turn heat to high for about 5 seconds, and then shut the burner off (all without lifting the lid). Set the timer for another 18-20 minutes. When the timer goes off, remove lid, stir rice, and serve. This will yield a rice similar to an Asian restaurant (sticks together - easier to eat with chopsticks, etc). If you want the grains to be less starchy and not as "sticky", then rinse the rice in cold water before putting into the pot to wash off any excess starch, then cook as noted above. I rinse Basmati rice, so as to have the extra long grains look like what is served in Indian restaurants.

Alternatively a rice cooker can be used (I have had the same rice cooker for almost 27 years and it works great, and I use it if cooking a large batch of rice - but I find the stove top method to work better for portions that I make for my family).

As for Brown rice - I just follow whatever directions are on the bag.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday's meal ended up being Swedish meatballs, mashed potatoes, and egg noodles. I made a batch for here at home, and a batch to take to Adult Bible study. At the Adult Bible study, there was also steamed broccoli, some sort of cabbage salad (not Cole Slaw  ), devilled eggs, and some dessert items. 

Breakfast today was lots of coffee, and for lunch I enjoyed some killer hot Italian sausage.

There are a few options for supper - I have some beef bulgogi in the fridge that needs to be cooked, and for those in the family that may prefer something different - there is leftovers.


----------



## doozie

We are all out of leftovers for lunches so DH took the last of the bag of chicken nuggets, air fried them, lined them up on a french roll and claims it tasted just like a ChicFil A sandwich, I'm not so sure.

This afternoon I went to the shed and found my cast iron cornstick pan and made cornsticks that didn't stick! 
I think I used it just once years ago and made a big mess to scrape off and stuck the pan in the corner of the shed. 

My rye bread turned out ok, but with an unusually hard crust, we are still going to use it for the patty melts tonight.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> We are all out of leftovers for lunches so DH took the last of the bag of chicken nuggets, air fried them, lined them up on a french roll and claims it tasted just like a ChicFil A sandwich, I'm not so sure.


Did he remember the pickle? 
If I could duplicate Chik-fillet, I’d be eating them 5 days a week. One of my favorite fast food places for sure. Luckily the closet one to me is an hour away.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> For rice (white rice - whichever is your preferred variety - thai jasmine, basmati,etc) Put rice in a pot with the ratio of 1 cup rice for every 2 cups of water (so if 2.5 cups of rice - 5 cups of water). (this next part is easier on a gas stove, but can be done on electric) - put pot over high heat with the lid on. Once rice starts to boil, immediately turn burner temp to low and set a time for 18-20 minutes. After the timer goes off, turn heat to high for about 5 seconds, and then shut the burner off (all without lifting the lid). Set the timer for another 18-20 minutes. When the timer goes off, remove lid, stir rice, and serve. This will yield a rice similar to an Asian restaurant (sticks together - easier to eat with chopsticks, etc). If you want the grains to be less starchy and not as "sticky", then rinse the rice in cold water before putting into the pot to wash off any excess starch, then cook as noted above. I rinse Basmati rice, so as to have the extra long grains look like what is served in Indian restaurants.
> 
> Alternatively a rice cooker can be used (I have had the same rice cooker for almost 27 years and it works great, and I use it if cooking a large batch of rice - but I find the stove top method to work better for portions that I make for my family).
> 
> As for Brown rice - I just follow whatever directions are on the bag.


I’ll have to try that. I also heard of soaking the rice for an hour or so before you actually cook it, to kind of soften it up. 
Seriously though, well over an hour for this long grain rice, otherwise it’s still kind of hard.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I’ll have to try that. I also heard of soaking the rice for an hour or so before you actually cook it, to kind of soften it up.
> Seriously though, well over an hour for this long grain rice, otherwise it’s still kind of hard.


If I can ask, what variety of rice?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> If I can ask, what variety of rice?


In this case-









The package says 55 minutes on the stove. I checked it at 50, and about every 10 minutes after, and it was still kind of tough. I’ve run into this with pretty much all the other brands I cook though too- it always takes a lot longer to cook than the instructions say. The exception would be white “minute rice”, which I rarely make, as the nutrition is minimal.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> In this case-
> View attachment 106441
> 
> 
> The package says 55 minutes on the stove. I checked it at 50, and about every 10 minutes after, and it was still kind of tough. I’ve run into this with pretty much all the other brands I cook though too- it always takes a lot longer to cook than the instructions say. The exception would be white “minute rice”, which I rarely make, as the nutrition is minimal.


Ah wild rice. That is definitely different to cook than white rice. It is interesting to note that wild rice isn't technically rice, but it does taste good. I did locate a good video for wild rice that shows a 45 minute cook time.


----------



## doozie

Tacos with Guacamole topping tonight and since there has been all this writing about rice, Spanish rice on the side.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> <snip>
> 
> The exception would be white “minute rice”, which I rarely make, as the nutrition is minimal.


I think I've purchase minute rice once (maybe twice) in the last 27 years. For me - I'm one of those people who buys the 20 lb bag or thai jasmine rice or a 10 lb bag of basmati (with my family size, it makes sense). All of this talk about rice - now I have a craving for rice.


----------



## Pony

I have a beef heart in the pressure cooker. Thinking of a mushroom stuffing to go with it...


----------



## susieneddy

Two nights ago we pan fried 2 New York Strip steaks. We got the cast iron skillet smoking hot and added some butter to it. We laid the steaks in so they got a good sear then flipped it over to sear the other side. We use a recipe from Cooks Country on cooking them in the cast iron. We have been doing it this way for yrs and the steaks come out perfect. We added some baby bella mushrooms that we roasted the other day with onions. We keep basting the steaks with butter. We had a salad with the steaks.

Last night we got food from Taqueria La Tejana. We split a loaded basked potato that was loaded with pull pork, melted cheese, butter, sour cream and pickles. We also split a pulled pork sandwich. We were stuffed after we ate that.

Tonight we had some cheeseburgers with pickles, onions and tomatoes. A side salad went along with that.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

*our meal plan for March*


Tue,01 MarPotato waffles with applesauceWed,02 Margluten-free pan tarte flambéeDo,03 MarSausage goulash with mashed potatoesFri,04 MarNoodles with paprika goulashSat,05 Marplum dumplingsSo,06 MarRoulades, red cabbage, dumplingsMon,07 MarGulash soupBreadTue,08 MarCelery schnitzel with pea and walnut pesto and gnocchiwed,09 Marvegetarian Leek quiche with smoked tofuDo,10 MarGnocchi with spinach and feta cheeseFri,11 MarPotato salad, Wienerle and roasted onionsSat,12 MarPoppy seed pancakes with compoteSo,13 MarKassler, sauerkraut, potatoesMon,14 Marnoodle soupTue,15 Margluten-free buns with vanilla saucewed,16 MarBeetroot Herring SaladDo,17 MarBaked apple cinnamon poppy seed Schupfnudel panFri,18 MarPasta with tomato sauceSat,19 MarKaiserschmarrn with peach sauceSo,20 MarGoulash with mixed vegetables, potatoesMon,21 MarSoljankarollTue,22 MarBean and feta patties with leek and cream sauceWed,23 MarQuinoa with apple and nutsDo,24 MarVegetable patty green gnocchi, mushroom cream sauceFri,25 MarHam noodles with eggSat,26 MarRice porridge with compoteSo,27 MarSalmon with mashed potatoes and spinachMon,28 Marblack bean stewTue,29 MarQuark balls with quince mousseWed,Mar 30Jacket potatoes with quark and linseed oilDo,Mar 31Buckwheat risotto with fried mushrooms


----------



## Pony

@miteigenenhaenden, you gave me some good ideas! I haven't made rouladen in ages, and we both enjoy it. 

I've never heard of celery schnitzel before. I'm intrigued! Do you have a recipe you would share, please?


----------



## doozie

I love the menu, many things to investigate now.
What is Quark cheese like? What would a similar cheese be, I've never heard of it.

When I had a bigger family I would do a menu plan for two weeks out.
It sure helped me avoid the what's for dinner panic after work 

Today is an easy one here, Deluxe Sandwich for DH, and a Big salad for me.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

Pony said:


> @miteigenenhaenden, you gave me some good ideas! I haven't made rouladen in ages, and we both enjoy it.
> 
> I've never heard of celery schnitzel before. I'm intrigued! Do you have a recipe you would share, please?


Celery shreds are easy to make.
I'll send you the link to a recipe. It's not mine, but that's how I do it.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

doozie said:


> I love the menu, many things to investigate now.
> What is Quark cheese like? What would a similar cheese be, I've never heard of it.
> 
> When I had a bigger family I would do a menu plan for two weeks out.
> It sure helped me avoid the what's for dinner panic after work
> 
> Today is an easy one here, Deluxe Sandwich for DH, and a Big salad for me.


"Quark" is in Germany, in Austria it is called "Topfen".
This is the milk protein, which is produced from (cow's) milk with the help of rennet.
The solid milk protein is separated from the whey (the "water" of the milk) and what remains is a creamy, slightly sour mass.
It is actually a very young cream cheese.
We use Quark to bake cakes, but I eat it with fruit or herbs.
Quark can be bought with 1%, 20% and 40% fat. In Germany it is very cheap. It is a very good source of protein.

Here are a few more examples of how I use Quark


----------



## 67drake

The wife and I went out to our favorite Mexican restaurant up in the county seat. Not as impressive a place as Susieandeddies digs, but this is Wisconsin. We always get great service though- rarely have to wait more than 5 minutes for your food, and it tastes good.
I had the special- beef chimichangas, and we split a slice of flan for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

67drake -looks awesome. and to think I just ate a big burger patty with cheese for supper tonight.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops and a pan of roasted cauliflower, red potatoes, sweet potatoes and also a baked squash if it's still in good shape when I cut it in half.


----------



## susieneddy

67drake said:


> The wife and I went out to our favorite Mexican restaurant up in the county seat. Not as impressive a place as Susieandeddies digs, but this is Wisconsin. We always get great service though- rarely have to wait more than 5 minutes for your food, and it tastes good.
> I had the special- beef chimichangas, and we split a slice of flan for dessert.
> View attachment 106522
> View attachment 106523


You had some good eating there. That looks good to me esp. the Flan. Are the owners Mexican?


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we went to the first pool party of the season that started a 1PM. Still a little to cool for me though. The host and hostess had it catered by Taqueria La Tejana (we just ate there a day or so ago) but their food is always good. Lots of appetizers. The DW made 2 bowls of the Nieman Marcus dip. It went over quite well. When we got home around 8:30 we were a little hungry so we had left over cheeseburgers.


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> You had some good eating there. That looks good to me esp. the Flan. Are the owners Mexican?


Yes, very. It’s hard to understand them sometimes. 
I had never even heard on flan before. My wife said our Mexican neighbor back in the city used to make it. I told her the neighbor never offered any to me!


----------



## susieneddy

67drake said:


> Yes, very. It’s hard to understand them sometimes.
> I had never even heard on flan before. My wife said our Mexican neighbor back in the city used to make it. I told her the neighbor never offered any to me!


I bet they talk real fast. Down here we have to say repetir which means repeat. My Spanish comes with a southern accent and trying to talk like a local is tough. Did you like the Flan.


----------



## alida

I panfried pork chops with onions that I sliced first and cooked partially with a mustard mixed with figs. After all the talk about rice a couple days ago I made some, and I I used a new to me method - boiling it. I will always use this method now for white rice. It was done promptly, was not in the least mushy and the grains were separate. I think it gets done faster too. The recipe says that you can use this method with brown rice, but makes no mention about wild rice. 
How to Cook Rice Like Pasta

I boiled some green peas as a side. The leftover rice,pork and peas plus onion will make good fried rice tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Oh, now I want to try cooking rice like pasta too.
It seems like there is no need to measure out the rice either. I'm headed over to the stovetop...

Tonight we are having minute steaks started in a cast iron frypan, gravy will be made in the same frypan, and all finished off to slow cook in the oven with onions and mushrooms.
My gravies are "interesting" sometimes, but the YouTube I recently watched shows me I've been rushing the whole gravy making process my whole life.
Smashed red potatoes and green beans on the side.


----------



## 67drake

One of my neighbors thought my wife’s birthday was yesterday, so she came over with a chicken and noodle casserole, and a loaf of fresh homemade bread. My wife told her that her birthday is the 12th! Oh well, I ain’t complaining! I pigged out on the casserole last night, and took some to work for lunch today. 
Tonight is fish fry somewhere. The Mexican restaurant we usually go to, we found out does a fish fry, so we might go back there for a change of pace. The food is always good, and service is super fast. Reasonable prices too.


----------



## 67drake

Fish fry went well. We went to our Mexican restaurant as I predicted. Had to run up to the county seat for lumber anyway. So killed two birds with one stone.
I also like this place because they always give you those warm tortilla chips right when you get there, served with fresh salsa. Tonight I ordered guacamole to eat with the chips, and my professional grade hot sauce prepared by the hazmat team in the kitchen.
The fish was great, and the hot bread outstanding!


----------



## doozie

We topped off last nights dinner with a small 8x8 pan of brownies. I had stocked up on baking cocoa from our bent and dent store a long time ago, and brownies are the perfect use for it.
Brownies are my kryptonite, there is no such thing as a bad brownie in my opinion, and they are all gone now. We enjoyed what I managed to save for breakfast. I don't make them very often.

The pasta rice method worked very well, and tonight we will make more to go with a little seasoned pork tenderloin with veggies on the side.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was a chicken broccoli stir fry and we put it over rice. We used a lot of spices and oils from the Asian Mart we go to. It was spicy and hot and we had a sweet Spanish wine that really complemented the meal.


----------



## GTX63

A friend's wife is serving Smoked Pork Butt, Bacon Wrapped Greans Beans and Potato Salad for after Church lunch.


----------



## 67drake

I dropped my son off at the roller rink last night. Wifey stayed home as she is not feeling well. So I decided to hit the Chinese buffet up in the county seat, close to the rink. A vast array of food was eaten.


----------



## doozie

Fried rice with what was left of the pork from last night and some potstickers from the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

My wife hasn’t been feeling well, so I slept in, as it was my only day off this week, and the wife slept late too to rest up. So I didn’t think we were doing our usual after church breakfast until I remembered it was one of the waitresses birthdays this week! So us heathens dragged ourselves to the diner anyway, as I had bought a few presents for the waitresses about a month back. A tee shirt with husky subject matter (she’s a husky owner), a tiara, lottery tickets, and a card. I mentioned in the card how lucky she was not to have a big mouth like her sisters, and had a bright future. 
Anyway, the food- I forgot what they called it, something to do with the henhouse, but it was a chicken breast patty, bacon, cole slaw, and habanero jelly, on a pretzel roll. Yum! Onion rings on the side.


----------



## doozie

Italian wedding soup to compliment a whole roasted chicken from the gas station "food court" because I have a super coupon making it much less than an uncooked bird would be, and we will have panko breaded zucchini in the air fryer on the side.

I will make more stock for future soups with the bones, but this time I'm using the crock pot, I've never done it that way, or at least I don't remember it 
 and came upon using one online.

I want to make a half recipe of these carrot cake cookies today, I'm not sure I'll make them all into cookie sandwiches, even though the photo used for the recipe is what made them the reason I wanted to try them in the first place.
Most recipes on line just have some frosting on the top. I might even completely skip the frosting depending on how they turn out.









Carrot Cake Cookies - Bake. Eat. Repeat.


These carrot cake cookies are easy to make and taste fantastic! Soft and chewy carrot sandwich cookies filled with cream cheese frosting!




bake-eat-repeat.com


----------



## doozie

The last of the chicken as an open faced alfredo mixture over English muffins, just throwing stuff together and hoping for the best tonight.

Bagels, some with cheese added.

A meatloaf tomorrow and...
A very small goulash side dish using textured vegetable protein, but not mentioning ingredients to DH.
I can't remember the last time I used TVP and it was part of my pantry stash. He doesn't do Tofu either, so I just want to see what happens with this item if it's disguised in noodles and sauce. 
I don't even know if I will like it. Haha.


----------



## sniper69

For tonight, supper is still undecided.

Last night, I cubed up some steak and cooked it with some butter, then made a reduction with Worcestershire sauce, some soy sauce and root beer. The kids wanted some fries to go with it - so air fried some for them (me I just ate some of the cubed up steak).

For Sunday supper with the family - some oven roasted bbq chicken breasts were made, with salad, and cooked vegetables on the side. For adult Bible study Sunday evening, I made devilled eggs sprinkled with some ground chipolte pepper, and also made a banana cake with cream cheese frosting. Others made and brought pork chops, some smashed potatoes, carrots (cooked and also raw), hummus, naan bread, and some sort of salad.


----------



## doozie

I made 4 Ciabatta rolls, a long drawn out process, easy and all worth it. 
I tried to shape them as squares as store bought, deflating too much by messing with them, and they still turned out very nice. I've enjoyed an early dinner sandwich. 








Easy Small Batch Ciabatta Rolls


Easy small batch ciabatta rolls are fluffy and airy with a perfect crunchy, crackly crust. They take only 10 minutes to prepare and require no kneading. | aheadofthyme.com




www.aheadofthyme.com





Tomorrow, split pea soup with ham, and another baked squash.


----------



## alida

cod with tomato and olives.
Cod with Olives & Tomatoes
I made this once before and there is a lot of sauce. I plan to serve it with spaghetti, and save the extra sauce to use as a base for a seafood soup/stew later. I think the side will be a green salad.


----------



## doozie

Well, some days go better than others and plans change.
Today was the carrot cake cookies scaled down recipe.
It is a do again for sure.









Today I have the split pea soup in the crockpot. Not so sure if we will have the squash yet.

No idea what tomorrow will bring to the table yet either.t


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Well, some days go better than others and plans change.
> Today was the carrot cake cookies scaled down recipe.
> It is a do again for sure.
> View attachment 107011
> 
> 
> Today I have the split pea soup in the crockpot. Not so sure if we will have the squash yet.
> 
> No idea what tomorrow will bring to the table yet either.t


They look like little carrot cake moon pies! Yum.


----------



## 67drake

Wife’s birthday today, and she didn’t do anything, she’s feeling under the weather. I had to work today, and go in early on top of it, so I’m beat. One of the guys at work said that the butcher right by my work ( where I always get my excellent brats from), is selling locally made frozen soups, and they are delicious! That sounded like a great idea for the two of us, as we’re both feeling a little beat up, and it’s freezing out today.
I just got done eating, and it was pretty darn good!


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday morning,had scrambled eggs with cheese and topped with some salsa.

Last night we ended up having an "asian" night. My 22yo was craving pad thai - so picked him up some from a local Thai restaurant, and ordered some of the fresh spring rolls. The rest of the family and I had Chinese food from the local Asian place (best one in this area in my opinion). I had Hunan Beef from there, and the fresh spring rolls from the other place for supper. The family had orange chicken, sweet and sour chicken, and beef with broccoli. Crab Rangoons on the side (my wife enjoys those).

Tonight will be leftovers for supper, gotta make room in the fridge.


----------



## doozie

I am going to try making smash burgers on my griddle out on the grill and a homemade special sauce that looks much like thousand island to me. Baked potatoes and side salads too. 

Tomorrow bacon on the grill for BLT's.


----------



## alida

Today it rained and then snowed and the wind blew for both events. I stayed in and made onion soup instead of venturing out. I added some toasted cubes of bread to a bowl of the soup in a oven proof dish, added sliced swiss cheese on top and stuck that under the broiler. French onion soup. Some of the remainder is in the freezer and I'm going to use some when I make pot roast later this week. I think it'll add a good flavour to the beef.


----------



## doozie

We had BLTs for breakfast, and I save bacon grease.

I decided to give this Skillet bread a try to go with our lunch.
We really liked it with our soup, and if I make chicken and dumplings I might skip the dumplings and serve this bread instead. It was like a light and somewhat crumbly biscuit, quick, and a bit tricky to know when to flip it.
Not much to look at, but sooo good.
It's cooked in the bacon grease, and the recipe I used called it Old fashioned biscuit bread.


----------



## 67drake

I got some pulled brisket from the butcher on Saturday. I just warmed it in the microwave at work and put it on wheat bread for a sandwich. If brisket didn’t aggravate my gout, I could live on that stuff. 
Supper- I’ll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had chicken street tacos for supper.

Tonight I made meatloaf, mashed potatoes, buttered corn, and steamed some carrots. There are also some Parkerhouse style rolls that were cooked for anyone that wanted some.


----------



## sniper69

Oh and happy Pi day to everyone. I'm trying to be good and not grab a strawberry rhubarb pie from the freezer to bake in the oven. I know if I bake it, I'll eat most of it, lol.


----------



## 67drake

Well,I have a colonoscopy Wednesday, so after today I can’t eat anything but jello (no red or purple either). So I’m whooping it up tonight on something!


----------



## Pony

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Celery shreds are easy to make.
> I'll send you the link to a recipe. It's not mine, but that's how I do it.


Thanks so much! I'll be trying that one next week.


----------



## Pony

Day before yesterday, I decided I was tired of looking at that turkey in the freezer, so I pulled it out to defrost it.

Yesterday, I fired up the grill right after morning chores. Lavishly coated the turkey with olive oil, garlic powder, rosemary, thyme, and sage. Wrapped it up in foil, plopped it into the old (and I mean old) Weber, left it for a couple of hours. Loaded a few more lumps of charcoal to the grill, peeled back the foil to let the bird brown, and left it for another hour or so. 

Ah! I love grill-cooked turkey!

Ate our fill, packaged the meat to freeze for later, and there is a stock pot of bones on the range now. I'll jar that broth and process it in the pressure canner for later use. 

I'm thinking turkey/rice/broccoli casserole for supper.


----------



## doozie

Tacos for lunch, chicken and ramen noodles in a stir fry with veggies for dinner.


----------



## 67drake

I went to the store last night to buy jello, I grabbed sugar free on accident to boot. 
So I’ll list my food for today- breakfast 2 cups black coffee and lime sugar free jello. 
Lunch- 3 cups of lime and orange sugar free jello. 
Supper-more sugar free jello, ugh
To make matters worse, my company hired an outside food truck to come in and serve everyone corned beef dinners. They did this on purpose to torture me I think. I’ll take mine home and eat it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## alida

That meal tomorrow afternoon is going to taste so, so good. 67drake. I know from experience. 
On the dinner front I have a blade roast coming to room temperature and when it does it's going into my dutch oven to become potroast using some of the onion soup I made a couple days ago as the liquid plus celery, apple juice and caraway seeds.


----------



## Pony

There's a brisket in my fridge right now, in the corning process. There was a bit of talk in another thread about corned beef, and now I want some. 

But I'm still planning on a lamb and Guinness pie for Thursday. And then, two days later is St Joseph's day. Time to think of something Italian. I'm leaning toward fried calamari for starters.


----------



## Elevenpoint

I didn't eat til 12:30 because 3 of the beagles decided to go on an adventure this morning.
Brunch consisted of a 12 oz pork chop that I breaded and cooked in a cast iron skillet with bacon grease, then three eggs in the same pan.
Discovered something new, pork chop flavored eggs.😋


----------



## Wellbuilt

Potato’s carrots and Broccoli broccoli tonite with 4 halved are kosher chicken rejects , I got a box of 50 fresh killed chickens from the rabbi to day . 
They where not Kosher 😳 there is one more in the oven with barbecue sauce


----------



## snowlady

I made tator tot casserole tonight. Last night we ate at Applebees ( not my fav but ok). I had a club turkey, ham, applewood bacon, cheese lettuce, tomato and a sweet smoky bbq sauce. Really good and I had half left for lunch today.


----------



## newfieannie

made oregano bread today. what a lovely fragrance permeating the house right now. i'm downstairs with the door closed and can still smell it. had no recipe. just a bit of this and that. it rose so fast before i checked i thought i would have to put closthespins on the side so it wouldn't flop over but just set it at 400 for a few min.

i got this for my son but can't wait to try a slice. i came across a pk dough enhancer last week at the superstore and used a tsp. it does say use 1 1/2 tsp for 1cup of flour but i was new to it so put less this time. ( i have used potato water as a dough enhancer before)light as a feather! last oregano bread i made was a bit heavy but i added cheese. we'll see how this works out. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

Turkey Franks for lunch for me, I like em and have not had them in years. 

Assorted leftovers for Dinner, I should have a clean shelf in the fridge after all the containers are cleared out.

Tomorrow Round Steak Chili for dinner in the crockpot.
Cornbread baked in a skillet with yet another new to me recipe using creamed corn in the batter. We would never eat that can of corn otherwise, LOL.


----------



## Pony

The corned brisket is in the oven now. It smells so good, my mouth was watering!

To hold myself over, I went ahead and made a single serving of colcannon (using a leftover baked potato) to hold me over until the brisket is done.


----------



## 67drake

No more jello diet for me! I ordered a pizza. 
later for dinner I’ll eat the corned beef from work that I couldn’t eat yesterday.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up grilling burgers. Wife and kids wanted fries - so those were done in the air fryer. Put a couple of chuck roasts on the grill (didn't want to waste the heat from the charcoal) to get some flavor and sear the outside of the roasts. Then they went in the crock pot with some Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet BBQ sauce to cook overnight. This morning shredded the beef, and added a touch more of the BBQ sauce and some Hardin's Magic steak seasoning. Took it, along with some keto buns to an all day work meeting/training session. There is still bbq beef left for tonight. Also at lunch there was chicken noodle soup with keto noodles, vegetarian Indian rice (similar to a Biryani but with no meat), keto crockpot enchiladas, spinach artichoke dip, chips, and a cheesecake and dutch apple pie. It's a miracle we were able to function after lunch, lol. Brought some of the rice home for my wife to try and some of the dessert for her and the kids.


----------



## newfieannie

my son is coming in tomorrow to lug off all the food i've made to make room for more . we always have a lunch while he's here so i baked some chicken . mixed some whiskey with the barbecue sauce and spread on the last 20 min.

made some rice from a pk called sidekicks i picked up for my preps when the pandemic started. first time i bought it. (i would have picked up anything at that point) directions said to cook 7 min. wasn't any good for me. i can't swallow rice if it doesn't stick together. boiled it about 20 min and it worked perfectly.turned out to be really good! that will be a good lunch for him with a slice of the oregano bread. smells marvelous here tonight probably outdoors also since i have the windows open.

last thing i'm doing now is baking some cookies for the children of his friends that i mentioned are having hard times. he told me they love peanut butter cookies. i can make hundreds of those in no time. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie

It was so nice out yesterday we went out and bought some new lawn chairs, of course it's snowing like crazy today so no sitting outside.
I'm making Oat bran apple muffins. I didn't even know there was such a thing as oat bran...I've only used wheat bran.
We stopped into a health food store while out, and I picked some up, it can be used as a hot cereal too.
I also found some honeybush loose tea, and picked up a few others to try while there.
Tea and fresh baked muffins on the last?? snowy day here.


----------



## Pony

Corned beef hash today.


----------



## doozie

I have a running list of recipes I want to try, and today I'm making these Scottish Oat Cookies.
They look so perfectly round and thin, and there is Chocolate involved 









Scottish Oat Cookies | Blue Jean Chef - Meredith Laurence


This delicious and simple Scottish Oat Cookies have a little dark chocolate mixed in making what was already great even better!




bluejeanchef.com





Tomorrow a pork roast for pulled pork and a bean soup from the freezer. Homemade buns for the pork sandwiches.


----------



## snowlady

I made roast beef with mashed potatoes and corn last night so it was hot beef sandwiches for lunch. I have a Hello Fresh meatball meal to make for supper. We'll see how that goes. I thought I skipped several weeks but apparently did not so they send what they want not what you'd prefer.


----------



## alida

It's going to be simple tonight, baked salmon and asparagus, both in the oven. Coffee/chocolate flavour ice cream for dessert later. The ice cream is from a Ontario based, family owned and run company, Chapmans, and I feel it's important to support them as much as possible.


----------



## doozie

We went out and DH wanted a Big Mac, so that was a rare experience today.

Dinner is something new to us. Kwik Trip has a pound of fully cooked sloppy joe for 1.99 a pkg, I have lots of homemade burger buns left and don't feel like cooking.
If it's any good I'll pick up a few more and freeze them. Chips on the side that found their way into the cart. 

DH wants me to try and make apple fritters, maybe tonight, and that will be the end of our desserts/sweets for a long while.


----------



## alida

It amazing how those chips end up in our grocery carts. Every now and then some Jump into my cart too. Today I found salmon cakes for sale in my local fish store. I'm having one with a green salad.


----------



## doozie

We are on a roll here with fast food, yesterday KFC called our name while out.
Fast food, sweets and salty snacks, a trifecta of things we usually avoid around here lately.

Tonight is another Gas station roast chicken, 4.99 this week and I can't beat the price by doing it myself. I'm thinking taking half and making a chicken noodle casserole, or Chicken, cheese and salsa rolled in a burrito and then toasted in the skillet with a big salad on the side. 
Probably a chicken noodle soup with the other half tomorrow.

A bonus of Cold drumsticks and wings for lunch tomorrow too. My DH and I can eat cold leftover chicken, we were very surprised that some people (my kids) find that to be just wrong..I must have never served them a cold chicken lunch on a hot summer day growing up!


----------



## 67drake

Well doozie, I’m not that far off with all the eating out we’ve been doing. Last night we went to a bar and I had a burger with bacon, cheddar cheese and BBQ sauce, with a side of seasoned fries.


----------



## doozie

THAT is a burger, puts a Big Mac to shame.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Customer gave me some beef from a cow they had butchered.
Last night I ate two Ribeyes, tonight at least a 1/2 pound cheeseburger.
Excellent meat.


----------



## alida

Grilled cheese tonight made with two year old cheddar and Gouda cheeses. I made up some creamy coleslaw as the side.


----------



## snowlady

I made crockpot lasagne this week. Tonight home made chicken strips and fries. That hit the spot as I don't make them very often.


----------



## alida

Today I defrosted some pulled pork, already sauced, and had it on a bun. Leftover coleslaw from yesterday was the side. I meant to take a picture....and forgot. Next time


----------



## 67drake

We had lobster ravioli tonight. I’ve never had it before. Very good! I’ll do it again.


----------



## newfieannie

i put up some potato bread this morning. i've often made sweet potato bread but this was just a regular white pot. used some pot. water for the liquid also. when i was ready to put into the bread pan there wasn't that much so i decided to turn it into hamburger buns instead. they turned out so good. very moist and so delicious. plan to make a fish fillet for later. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

I’m on cloud 9! One of our favorite fish fry places reopened the salad bar! Whoo hoo!
It had been closed for about 1.5 years because of Covid.
One of the cheaper places too. 2 piece cod meal is $6.99, and you can get the soup and salad bar for another $3.
The salad bar is very clean,they keep it well stocked, and everything looks very fresh. No wilted lettuce and skinned over dressing here! One of my favorites is that they have pickled herring and real shredded bacon chunks ( no bacon bits allowed). The soup was very good too. Broccoli cheese tonight.


----------



## doozie

Burgers on a batch of fresh homemade buns last night.

I picked up a waffle bowl maker at the thrift shop. We molded tortillas for salad bowls, tried it with waffle mix, and when I get some ice cream I'll try a sweet waffle mixture for an ice cream bowl.
We were surprised it works so well.

Swiss and ham egg bites this morning with another plug in gadget.

Pizza tonight.


----------



## 67drake

My wife defrosted some of our ground beef and a pack of Gyro flavored brats. So I grilled out last night. That should set me up for leftovers for work for a couple days too.


----------



## sniper69

My family and I were on a cruise last week, so lot's of good food at the meals. I had eggs benedict, French toast, and bacon for most of the breakfast's. There were steaks, chicken, pork, seafood, etc for main dishes (I ate mostly beef with one night having chicken schnitzel, and another night wasn't feeling the menu - so the server asked me what sounded good - and I mentioned rice, kimchi, and some sunny side up eggs on top. He talked to the chef and made it happen.) There were good desserts, and we did a chocolate and liquor pairing session that was offered. A good week for food - luckily I didn't gain any weight.


----------



## GTX63

Monday morning is a heavy workday so 4 eggs, a plain bagel, and fried garlic bologna with orange juice.


----------



## newfieannie

i've never heard of garlic bologna. i bought 2 full ones yesterday for my son. just plain bologna. he could eat that every day for his breakfast . he also eats a lot of garlic so he should like the 2 combined. i must see if anyone sells it around here. we have a store called chops that sells all different kinds of meats. they might have it. i'm still looking for OX tails to make him some soup. ~Georgia


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

our menu for April

Fri, Apr 01 Lasagna
Sat, Apr 02 Dumpling roulade with mushroom filling and cream sauce; salad
Sun, Apr 03 Paprika and cream chicken with rice

Mon, Apr 04 Szeged goulash, potatoes
Tue, Apr 05 wild garlic gratin; salad
Wed, Apr 06 Mashed potatoes, roasted onions, Wienerle
Thu, Apr 07 Chicken fricassee, rice; Cabbage salad with apple, nuts and sour cream
Fri, Apr 08 Noodles with Jägerschnitzel and tomato sauce; Apple cinnamon quark
Sat, Apr 09 farmer's breakfast; Cherry compote
Sun, Apr 10 Minced dumplings with green beans and potatoes

Mon, Apr 11 Green bean stew, bread, chocolate pudding
Tue, Apr 12 Bratwurst with sauerkraut and potatoes
Wed Apr 13 Onion Soup Wholemeal Bread, Chocolate Pudding
Thu, Apr 14. Stipple and mashed potatoes Apple and carrot raw food
Fri Apr 15 Salmon casserole
Sat, Apr 16 Turkey schnitzel with asparagus and potatoes
Sun, Apr 17 Potato soup with sausages

Mon, Apr 18 Goulash with noodles
Tue, Apr 19 Tomato soup with red lentils; bread
Wed, Apr 20 Eggs with mustard sauce and potatoes; Zucchini salad from the jar
Thu, Apr 21 Pea falafel with wild herb salad and yoghurt sauce
Fri, Apr 22 Pasta with wild garlic pesto; Elderflower pudding with red fruit jelly
Sat, Apr 23 Mexican Potato Casserole
Sun, Apr 24 Gyros with herb quark and rice

Mon, Apr 25 Chili with black and white bean bread
Tue, Apr 26 marinated herring with beetroot, potatoes
Wed 27 Apr Red lentil pancakes with a filling of steamed white cabbage, carrots and spring onions Yoghurt sauce
Thu, Apr 28 gluten-free pan tarte flambée
Fri, Apr 29 Lentil mushroom ragout with noodles
Sat, Apr 30 Red Thai curry with coconut milk, chicken and vegetables, with fragrant rice


----------



## GTX63

Here is a simple and delicious bread recipe. This is Irish Soda Bread. It uses 4 cups flour, 1 1/2 tsp. baking soda, 1/2 tsp. salt and 1 3/4 cups buttermilk. Simply mix together, pat into a cast iron skillet, cover with an oven proof pan and bake at 425 degrees F for 30 minutes. 
Uncover and bake for another 10 minutes until the top is golden brown.

Baking soda lasts forever, is cheap and easy to store. You can add 1 Tbs. vinegar per cup of milk to replace the buttermilk or any other buttermilk substitute. It needs to be acidic to react with the baking soda.

Different versions can include raisins, or walnuts.
Another recipe has Italian herbs, crumbled feta cheese, dried tomatoes, and pumpkin seeds.

Let the bread sit for about 10 minutes when it is done. This allows the steam to escape. If sliced immediately it may appear doughy. Serve warm with butter. It is excellent sliced when cold and toasted. Enjoy.


----------



## Adirondackian

Cheese from our cow, homemade crust from scratch.


----------



## doozie

Lunch today is garlic bread dipped (or covered) in leftover spaghetti meat sauce like an open faced sloppy joe.

Dinner is Pork chops, baked potatoes, lentil soup.


----------



## alida

I'm hungry again just looking at the pictures and reading about everyone's recent meals. I haven't made soda bread in years, and now I want too. The eggs with mustard sauce that @miteigenenhaenden posted is a dish I grew up eating and haven't really since leaving home mumble mumble decades ago. Mom made it and said they ate it growing up in Netherlands. 

Lunch is going to be leftover spaghetti with tomato sauce and parmesan. 

I'm going out for dinner tonight, to a seafood restaurant.


----------



## Big_John

Should have taken a picture, but the fish tacos tonight were glorious!

I broiled some Tilapia with Tony Chachere's for seasoning..... Heated the tortillas on an iron skillet.... added some fresh greens..... 

The secret was the sauce...... Mayo, Chipotle paste, and some honey.

Oh my..... Glorious!

Make darn sure your fish.... isn't fishy, or you will hate it. Tilapia is really mild. I also like Cod, but when I cook Cod, I marinate it in Old Bay.

Giddy up


----------



## snowlady

I made chicken with broccoli and cheese and rice. I had left over smoked sausage for lunch. I also made chocolate pudding cake but it wasn't very good. Definitely better warm with ice cream.


----------



## Elevenpoint

newfieannie said:


> i've never heard of garlic bologna. i bought 2 full ones yesterday for my son. just plain bologna. he could eat that every day for his breakfast . he also eats a lot of garlic so he should like the 2 combined. i must see if anyone sells it around here. we have a store called chops that sells all different kinds of meats. they might have it. i'm still looking for OX tails to make him some soup. ~Georgia


Garlic bologna, Swiss cheese, sliced tomato, and mustard.


----------



## sniper69

Monday we made burgers and served them on keto buns. The kids and wife also had some french fries cooked in the air fryer.

Tuesday we had taco/nacho night.

Tonight was meatoaf, mashed potatoes, and cooked carrots.


----------



## doozie

A fruit and nut loaf of no knead bread. That's it for me today.

Leftover Lentil soup for dinner, this last batch was hearty and filling. Sandwich if needed.

Tuna noodle casserole tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

I stopped in at the butcher by my work. One of the guys I work with was telling me how good their precooked ribs are. So I picked some up, and just put them in the air fryer for 8 minutes. Then put some Sweet Baby Rays over them. Turned out great! I haven’t had ribs for a long time. 
Hmm…I took a picture, it must not have saved to memory. Well, if anyone wants to see pictures of bones, let me know.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch was Kung Pao chicken, supper last night was pizza night. 

This morning - the coffee can't seem to flow fast enough from my cup to my mouth. It sure does taste good though. Hard to believe it is Friday already. Where has the week gone....


----------



## newfieannie

for supper tonight i made a pot of baked beans and some brown bread. i had the salt pork cooked nice and brown almost blk the way i like it. already had a large bowl full and a couple slices of fresh bread. so good?


----------



## doozie

I've only attempted pita bread a few times, but found a YouTube recipe that really worked, there Is resting the dough and the rounds, but finally the results I never had before. I did use my stand mixer to knead the dough.


----------



## 67drake

Tonight was fish fry night. I went to the place I went last Friday. They had shut down their salad bar way back due to Covid. I don’t know if there was Covid lurking in the lettuce, or what, but it was shut down. Anyway, they opened it back up last week, and it was outstanding.
I had the chicken noodle soup from the salad bar, then my salad of coarse. I like that this place has real shredded bacon, not those synthetic baconbits. Also has pickled herring, and crab salad, as well as the usual salad bar items.
I got hash browns with cheese and onion as my potato choice, and a dinner roll. I only got the 2 piece cod, as I’m so full by the time the food comes, I took my fish home for tomorrow.
$9.95!
I forgot food pictures, so here’s a pic of my friends puppy for your enjoyment.


----------



## doozie

Dinner is just Leftovers for DH and maybe oatmeal for me. We have been snacking on nuts and other little things all day. Neither of us are hungry for much else now.

Tomorrow is a meat loaf for dinner with undecided sides and also a white bean, pasta and ground pork/Italian sausage spiced meatball soup made to meld the flavors for the next day.


----------



## newfieannie

i'm making more hamburger buns today. just can't keep my son supplied with enough. he wont eat the store bought ones now. good thing they dont take long to make. i tried making a double batch but they didn't turn out as well so i make a couple single batches a day until i think i have enough for a week or so for both of us. going to try crackers in a bit following the recipe Shrek posted. ~Georgia


----------



## Hard Aground

Roast turkey breast for dinner this afternoon or evening... I promised myself a good meal after the carpet installation, and I intend to honor that promise, lol. I'm still a bit tired after the past two weeks of work, so I'm just gonna take it easy, water my trees this morning, make a store run later (need cranberry sauce & more beer), and otherwise recoup strength for the ongoing home rehab efforts this coming week. I need to get hot on those varnished pine window sills for the cats, and get those pine dowel curtain rods up as well. I need to get that elastomeric coating on the roof this week too, that's a priority mission. Got a hundred other tasks to do, but I'll keep chipping away at the stone... today, I enjoy a good home-cooked meal with all the trimmings, and I'll have plenty of leftovers for turkey sandwiches this week, lol. Cheers!!!


----------



## newfieannie

Omg! the buns are to die for!








i didn't do anything special. used 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 butter and coated the bowl with olive oil instead of butter. i put some chilli flakes on the ones for my son but left mine just sprinkled with sea salt.. already had a hamburger which i rarely eat. probably try a fish burger for supper. good thing spring is here and i can work it off in the garden. ~Georgia


----------



## 67drake

Well, we had about 10 things to do and only a few hours to do it yesterday. Since we had to go to the metropolis of Platteville, we hit the Chinese Buffet while running around. I had the usual buffet items.
This morning we went to church. It was my 14 year olds first communion. He doesn’t seem any holier than in the past, but we’ll give it time. Anyway I’m sitting here with my family as I write this getting verbally abused by the waitresses, waiting for my “You need a Tic-tac” burger. It’s a cheddar burger with garlic cheese curds, bacon, lettuce, onions. Sounds worth trying.
My first plate last night-


----------



## Hard Aground

Bird in oven for over an hour, house starting to smell pretty good... I'm enjoying this weekend off, that's for sure. 

Eat well, get plenty of rest, and tackle the home rehab bullsh!t this coming week... fortified with turkey sandwiches, lol. 

And homemade turkey soup later, with fresh celery, onions, baby carrots, rice or pasta, etc.


----------



## Hard Aground

Man, oh man, that was a good meal... simple yet filling, and I'm good to go for the evening. Here are pics:


































Gravy-smothered turkey, stuffing from the bird & mashed potatoes... forgot to get shots of the cranberry sauce on the side. BTW, those were my assistant chefs on the carpet, they'll get their cut in a few minutes, lol.


----------



## doozie

Yesterday's soup made for today was a flop....oh so bad!
Meatloaf sandwiches in more pita bread pockets for lunch.

Thank goodness for frozen chicken nuggets, Ha!
Homemade KFC bowls for dinner tonight.

Peppersteak over rice tomorrow night.


----------



## newfieannie

after reading HA post i remembered that i had turkey legs in the freezer. months likely! defrosted and roasted them and then made some turkey fried rice. either that was really good or i was hungry. made an apple crisp for dessert to use up the apples. lots of heavy cream. i probably wont need to eat anymore until thursday when my son comes in. ~Georgia


----------



## sniper69

The food pics are looking awesome!!

Sunday we ended up having burgers and brisket, with some baked beans, potato salad, and regular salad (lettuce, cucumber, etc).

Yesterday's lunch was leftovers. Supper last night was breaded cod and fries.

Lunch today is a cheese steak sandwich from a restaurant (Penn Station) and I'm thinking supper tonight will be chili dogs (have keto hot dog buns  ). Will have to wait and see what other items are requested to be made with supper.


----------



## newfieannie

i bought some pears today that had seen better days but are perfect for making a pear cake with caramel topping. my son is coming in on thursday to move some of the fence back in place that had fallen in the storm and i plan to make one. just took out a chicken to thaw also. ~Georgia


----------



## Micheal

Wanted ham for a while, so 2 days ago I bought a smaller butt portion ham (sale price 86 cents lb).
So far I've had ham with coleslaw and sweet potato; ham with boiled potato and broccoli. This along with ham sandwiches for lunch and even ham in this morning's omelet. Right now I'm thinking Mac & Cheese with ham for tonight. Also thinking I'm going to freeze what's left and maybe make Split Pea soup later on...... Once I get over being sick of ham...... 😊


----------



## Pony

Started making risotto. Then I saw a jar of ham and bean soup on the shelf. Got tired of stirring the rice, and tossed the pint jar of soup into the pan.

Not too shabby.


----------



## newfieannie

pear cake with caramel topping. i cheated with the topping. instead of taking time to brown the sugar i used brown sug instead. if anything i liked this way better. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

Meals have been a bit erratic lately including tonight - cold baked salmon with a salad. Lunch was leftover lamb vindaloo with some vegetables mixed in, plus plain yogurt to cook the heat a bit. 
I took some frozen chili out of the freezer for tomorrow. I think I'll pretend it's spaghetti sauce and serve it over noodles.


----------



## alida

that looks so good @newfieannie , I would not have thought to use brown sugar in a sauce, what a good idea. I also like the rabbit easter egg holder (and eggs).


----------



## GTX63

A lady from church needed help rebuilding a short section of fencing to keep her horses in and fed us dinner after we finished. She said it was spice stuffed chicken, garlic and onion fried sweet potatoes and carrots with onions. It was doggone delicious and went well with her iced tea.


----------



## Pony

Hard Aground said:


> Man, oh man, that was a good meal... simple yet filling, and I'm good to go for the evening. Here are pics:
> 
> View attachment 108304
> 
> View attachment 108305
> 
> View attachment 108306
> 
> View attachment 108307
> 
> 
> Gravy-smothered turkey, stuffing from the bird & mashed potatoes... forgot to get shots of the cranberry sauce on the side. BTW, those were my assistant chefs on the carpet, they'll get their cut in a few minutes, lol.


For a moment, I thought your chefs were your main course! 

Thank goodness you weren't having Cashew Kitteh!


----------



## Pony

Pan fried chicken today, while ox-tail soup is simmering on the range. BIG honkin' meaty tails from my favorite butcher.


----------



## Micheal

46 degrees, windy, and rain sounds like a nice day to make beef stew or hamburger soup. It's early yet soo got time to decide.
Do know though that it will NOT be ham related.....


----------



## doozie

Little steaks on the grill sliced thin and on toasty garlic bread with provolone cheese. Baked potatoes and green beans.

Ive been fighting my sweet tooth, and it seems to be winning.
Maybe a brownie in a mug made in the microwave will hit the spot.
These mug desserts are OK sometimes.
I'm trying this one.








Brownie in a Mug - Celebrating Sweets


Satisfy your brownie craving in minutes with this fudgy and delicious Brownie in a Mug. Grab a spoon and dig in! STEP BY STEP RECIPE VIDEO.




celebratingsweets.com


----------



## alida

I’m cooking ahead for a luncheon on Saturday. Tonight I made two pounds (minus four ounces for taste testing) of spiced and sugared pecans. The rest are boxed and put away. Tomorrow I’ll bake some cheese wafers. The handy thing about both recipes is that the nuts and wafers freeze beautifully so I make double batches.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper, I made baked ziti with Italian Sausage. Garlic bread was also cooked. Looks like leftovers are on the menu for lunch today.


----------



## doozie

A rerun of steak sandwiches tonight, the thinner I slice it the further it goes...some homemade potato salad and coleslaw too.

We were out a few days ago and stopped into a spice shop, I picked up paprika, I usually can't really taste paprika no matter how much I use in a recipe, I know it's there, but can't taste a specific flavor.
I've finally found something I can taste, I guess you get what you pay for with spices, and we will probably have goulash tomorrow.


----------



## alida

@doozie, it wasn't until a former neighbour of mine, who came from Hungary, made me goulash that I understood how paprika actually tastes. It had heat, but wasn't "hot", it had good flavour. He brought a lot back from every trip to Hungary, and by a lot I mean 2 lbs or so. I don't use it often in my cooking, mostly it just seems to add colour.


----------



## Pony

I'm stuck for ideas on what to make for supper tonight.

Leaning toward making reservations...


----------



## Micheal

Had French Toast for breakfast. Surprising I don't have any leftovers, soooo.
Guess I'll quote Pony and say I'm "stuck for ideas.".....


----------



## Pony

Micheal said:


> Had French Toast for breakfast. Surprising I don't have any leftovers, soooo.
> Guess I'll quote Pony and say I'm "stuck for ideas.".....


I'm chumping out.

Picked up a pizza at the Wally World deli. I will add sufficient toppings to render it edible - perhaps downright tasty - and serve it to DH.

Must say, though, that I know he'll be pleased. He could eat pizza 6 days a week and twice on a Sunday, and never tire of it. I headed up youth group too many years to get excited about pizza. Unless it's realy Chicago hand-tossed 'za. Then I would get REAL excited.


----------



## 67drake

I made one of those Walmart pizzas earlier this week. Eh, edible, no frills. 
I’ve been wanting something to put syrup on for a few days, so my wife made French Toast this morning. Topped with butter and maple syrup, it’s one of my simple favorites. 
For lunch I made some sloppy joes, another fast, simple, favorite. 
Last night we skipped our usual fish fry, because wifey is watching a respite care girl. She doesn’t do well going places, so we had spaghetti at home.


----------



## doozie

My Goulash plan is on hold because yesterday I picked up steaks at the store right as they were being marked down. This is a true treat because most beef or steak we eat is just meh...better sliced thin or used as an ingredient in chili or stew, not the main event.

We had split a T bone for lunch, and its ribeyes for dinner, and not the thin ones either!
DH was grill master so that was another bonus for me.


----------



## sniper69

Doing a world theme for the meal at our adult Bible Study tonight. Currently cooking is a Rwandan Beef Stew In the kitchen: The Rwandan beef stew and served with it will be some Foo Foo (a type of dough that is pinched and eaten with a soup or stew). Will see how they taste in a short while. If how good it smells is any indicator it should be some good eats.


----------



## Micheal

Looked at the recipe for the Rwandan "beef" stew.... interesting. Never would think of plantains or poultry seasoning in a beef stew. Do hope it turns out as good as you think it will.

With me had 2 hotdogs loaded with sweet relish, brown mustard, and sweet onions for lunch. They really hit the spot. 
For the evening meal, it's going to be a loaded baked potato; toppings are sour cream, chives, bacon bits, with a touch of butter.


----------



## 67drake

Clear out leftovers day. Spaghetti, sloppy joes, ect. Wife made taco meat, but I want to get rid of the older things first.


----------



## sniper69

Micheal said:


> Looked at the recipe for the Rwandan "beef" stew.... interesting. Never would think of plantains or poultry seasoning in a beef stew. Do hope it turns out as good as you think it will.
> 
> With me had 2 hotdogs loaded with sweet relish, brown mustard, and sweet onions for lunch. They really hit the spot.
> For the evening meal, it's going to be a loaded baked potato; toppings are sour cream, chives, bacon bits, with a touch of butter.


It ended up being a success. Full disclosure for changes I made on the fly to the recipe - I didn't have poultry seasoning so added Herbes de Provence in its place. Instead of water used beef broth, added a teaspoon of red pepper flakes, and last change was the addition of a root vegetable (parsnips). We have a person in our Bible study group that grew up in Rwanda. His comment when he tried the foo foo and stew, was "if you hadn't told me you made this, I would have asked if a Rwandan had made this". To me that was the best compliment. Everyone else commented on how they liked it and couldn't tell that there were plantains in it (I think the plantains were used as a starch and also a stew thickener). The foo foo - some of us enjoyed it more than others. 

Here is a recipe for foo foo if your curious (and yes there aren't proportions - so got lucky in making it the first time, lol) Food


----------



## doozie

We had oven baked BBQ chicken breasts and the last of the potato salad, coleslaw and baked beans. 

Breakfast for dinner tomorrow, but I'm not sure what that will end up being yet. Hash browns for sure.


----------



## snowlady

Friday night our church had a fish fry. Excellent fish, fixin's and of course pie. Saturday we had a funeral dinner at church so more good church lady food. Pizza in town Saturday night. Tonight it was burgers with sautéed mushrooms and onions. Easter dinner is in the planning stage.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I brought spiced pecans and cheese crackers to a get together with some friends. The lunch was roasted pork and ham on the bone, plus salads from the host. We brought other sides and we all went home with care packages. These cookies were all homemade, and most are in the freezer now for much much later. 
The ones dipped in chocolate are my favourites, shortbread with toffee bits and crushed pretzels in the mix, then dipped . I do not make any of these. 
I made it easy on myself for dinner today, pork roast diced into baked beans. And water, lots of water.


----------



## doozie

We settled on Blueberry pancakes, sausage and hash browns yesterday..DH makes the best pancakes, I flip too early, so he was in charge.

Dinner is something new to me, I think we will have it over rice.
I am using my new paprika 








Pork with Paprika, Mushrooms, and Sour Cream


A generous amount of Hungarian Paprika makes this Pork with Paprika, Mushrooms, and Sour Cream flavorful and slightly spicy.




kalynskitchen.com


----------



## snowlady

Pulled pork and coleslaw tonight!


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made shrimp Alfredo for supper. One of my favorites!


----------



## doozie

More pork tonight. Chops baked in a BBQ sauce, loaded baked potatoes (topped with fresh chives that are up in the yard) and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## 67drake

I didn’t know what we were going to eat tonight. I had a chiropractor appointment, then the town board meeting is in a little while, no time to cook!
Well, a neighbor up the street dropped off a gallon of homemade chicken noodle soup. She make the noodles from scratch too. Perfect! It hit the spot and was a treat on a rainy day.


----------



## Micheal

Lunch was a length of hot sausage, with peppers, and onions in a hoggie roll.
Evening meal, meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and peas & carrots.


----------



## alida

I had cereal for dinner, cheerios with 2% milk to be specific. Today was busy and lunch was on the heavier side, stir fried chicken and vegetables at a restaurant so I wasn't in the mood for a meal.


----------



## alida

I had cereal for dinner, cheerios with 2% milk to be specific. Today was busy and lunch was on the heavier side, stir fried chicken and vegetables at a restaurant so I wasn't in the mood for a meal.


----------



## doozie

I made a recipe for 4 Hamburger buns,we are having burgers, tater tots and a veg for dinner.

Tomorrow I want to try and make garlic naan bread, maybe spaghetti and meat sauce to go with. 
I'm having a lot of fun making pita bread recipes, and the naan seems similar and maybe easier, we will see.


----------



## 67drake

I’m going to just make spicy chicken patties in the air frier. I have another meeting again tonight, and still have a little painting yet to do. 
A highlight though, the neighbor who dropped off the chicken noodle soup yesterday, today dropped off some still warm cranberry/ white chocolate muffins! 
I asked my wife why she’s on the cooking binge and she said it’s because my wife gave the neighbor a couple dozen fresh brown eggs that our friends dropped off. OK, deal, I love bartering for food!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight my daughter's girl scout troop met at our house. The meeting was about cooking a simple meal. We assisted the girls with cutting up tomatoes and lettuce for tacos, other girls learned how to cook ground beef and make taco meat, and then some strawberries were sliced for putting on their ice cream dessert after they had their tacos. All worked out good, no cuts and no burns - so can't complain.


----------



## GTX63

This was at my neighbor's house this week. Deep fried boiled eggs. The guy is 69 and in good health so he eats about what he wants. I have to say, it is an interesting taste with a little hot sauce on the top.


----------



## alida

Today is Good Friday and that means Cod for dinner. When we were growing we always had fish on Friday but on Good Friday the fish was plain baked, no seasoning of any type and the sides were the same. Actually all meals on Good Friday were the plainest possible. We went to church too (Catholic). The cod I cook today will be seasoned as will the mixed vegetables I'll have as a side. Some habits never die away ...completely


----------



## 67drake

We went out for our usual Friday night fish fry. Great as usual. I went in 2 hours early to work today, and only had a salami sandwich in addition to my usual assortment of fruit and veggies. So I even finished off my wife’s leftovers when we went out tonight. We took my wife’s uncle out with us too, as he felt like he was going stir crazy at home. 
A little food related side story. One of the girls my wife babysits for lives on a farm. This is who we get our pork and beef from to stock our freezer. Anyway my wife told the mom that we were running low on beef, so we would exchange this weeks babysitting for $150 worth of beef. Well she heard my wife wrong, and showed up with 150 lbs.! Now we have our freezer, as well as 2 of our rentals freezers filled with beef!  Not the worst position to be in I guess.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> We went out for our usual Friday night fish fry. Great as usual. I went in 2 hours early to work today, and only had a salami sandwich in addition to my usual assortment of fruit and veggies. So I even finished off my wife’s leftovers when we went out tonight. We took my wife’s uncle out with us too, as he felt like he was going stir crazy at home.
> A little food related side story. One of the girls my wife babysits for lives on a farm. This is who we get our pork and beef from to stock our freezer. Anyway my wife told the mom that we were running low on beef, so we would exchange this weeks babysitting for $150 worth of beef. Well she heard my wife wrong, and showed up with 150 lbs.! Now we have our freezer, as well as 2 of our rentals freezers filled with beef!  Not the worst position to be in I guess.


 

Sounds like she covered more than a weeks worth of babysitting with all of that beef!


----------



## Adirondackian

Last night I put a brisket in the crockpot [ angus/ayrshire cross ] with onions, carrots, potatoes, 1 beer, and a packet of brown gravy.

This morning it is falling apart on the fork. So delicious.


----------



## doozie

Tonight's dinner is chicken breast medallions, with plenty leftover for tomorrow's lunch.
A little casserole of scalloped potatoes, and Brussels sprouts on the side.

Tomorrow it's time for our once a month pizza/Easter pizza dinner.

I might just end up topping what is left of the garlic naan bread with pizza sauce and everything else, making it very fast and easy.


----------



## alida

I’ll be going out to an Indian food buffet tonight. I really like this restaurant’s options; most are dishes I couldn’t make myself.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Sounds like she covered more than a weeks worth of babysitting with all of that beef!


Yeah, the wife is just going to babysit until we’re even. It also works out great that her husband is a carpenter and all around handy guy. We frequently trade for his skills, especially on our rentals.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday's evening meal was hamburger soup..... 
Today's lunch was hamburger soup......
Tonight's evening meal will be - you guessed it - hamburger soup.....

It took me a long time to portion down toward cooking for 2 or so before the wife got sick and now that she is no longer around to scale down for one is r-e-a-l-l-y a challenge...


----------



## Wellbuilt

It’s Easter Sunday dinner .
We always have prime rib , mashed potato stuffed mushrooms asparagus 
Home made biscuits . 
There are no pics yet because it haven’t happened yet .


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Juat me and my kid this year. Wife will be at inlaws.

I'm still going to smoke a ham, make ham sliders, then freeze some. Then smoke some poppers and brown sugar cauliflower.

Add some baked beans and we'll be doing alright.

Maybe some cachitas as well.

I better get on it, it's getting late.


----------



## 67drake

Ate a vast array at church this morning. Wife put a glazed ham in the oven for dinner.


----------



## snowlady

Ham, turkey breast, cheesy potatoes, apple salad, lettuce salad, deviled eggs, relish tray. Lamb cake, cookies and pudding dessert later.


----------



## alida

I had a Easter Tea with my aunt in her nursing home. They truly do their best at this place to make the event as special as possible, hard to do sometimes in a memory care wing. My dinner was pretty simple, a chopped salad with a slice of ham and hard cooked egg for protein. I used a poppyseed dressing on top. Perfect meal after a couple erratic ones.


----------



## Wellbuilt

Ooooo I got to Busy cooking and drinking scotch and for got the finished product
But it was good , we ate almost 18 lbs of it . I have a sliver for lunch tomaro is some one dosent get it before me .


----------



## sniper69

Hope everyone had an excellent Easter (from reading what folks ate it sounds like it.  ).

Lunch yesterday- we grilled burgers, Italian sausage, and hot dogs. Served it with baked beans.

For Easter supper, I cooked the meal my wife and kids wanted. It was ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, stove top corn bread stuffing, pink, stuff, and dutch apple pie. I made the dish I always enjoy on holidays - devilled eggs.


----------



## newfieannie

my Easter table was pitiful this year. no table really just sat here and watched an old calvary movie .had a bun with a slice canned corn beef and mayo. i did cook up quite a meal day before yesterday for my son to take and share with his friends . point is he took all of it and i was left with a few buns. no matter somebody is enjoying a good meal.~Georgia


----------



## alida

We're in the middle of a snow storm right now so I decided that meant I needed my current go to for cool weather soup. I used a boxed seafood stock, added wontons, chopped kale and sliced mushrooms. One day I'm going to try making wontons instead of buying them.


----------



## newfieannie

yea i heard about that storm. you can keep it . we are in for a heavy rain storm tomorrow into wednesday. i dont like that either but better than snow. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I'd rather have rain in April too @newfieannie. This storm was in Manitoba first, then headed east fast. I suspect the snow will be gone by Wednesday (well I hope so).


----------



## doozie

We were out for a good portion of the day yesterday and did not stop anywhere for a bite to eat, (a DH first) Came home and had leftover pizza. 
I ended up making Minestrone soup in the instant pot using any leftover Italian sausage for dinner, and we will have it for lunch today too.

More burger buns today, trying yet another recipe.
This one uses a method I've never heard of before
Tangzhong, making a cooked paste of flour and milk or water.

I'm looking for a cross between storebought air buns and homemade that stay soft.









Super Soft Burger Buns


These super soft burger buns are fun and easy to make. They use the Tangzhong method, which gives a super soft burger bun which stays soft for days. These burger buns freeze extremely well.




cloudykitchen.com


----------



## doozie

Beef Goulash and a search into the depths of a kitchen cabinet to find my Spaetzle maker. 

Maybe a mini carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Got to clean out the fridge..... Snow storm took out the power Mon 5:15am till Wed 11:13am. Glad I have an old chest type freezer that thing keeps things frozen for weeks; the fridge not so much....
Am thinking beef stew for the evening meal....but then it's early in the day.


----------



## sniper69

For supper on Tuesday, used up the last of the ham from Easter and made au gratin potatoes with ham (prefer them to scalloped potatoes with ham). For the cheese used in the au gratin potatoes, I ended up using some double smoked cheddar and some applewood smoked gouda. Turned out really well.

Yesterday - received a 4/20 deal for smashburger - so we ended up getting carry out for supper (burgers with fries and tater tots).

This morning - sliced up a baguette and used it to make French toast. Served with sausage and strawberries.

Not sure what is going to be made for supper tonight. I probably should figure it out soon though, in case anything needs to be thawed from the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

Went up to the county seat on a lumber run yesterday, so figured I’d stop at the Chinese buffet. Not the greatest, but not many choices out there, except Taco Bell, McD’s,KFC ect.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sourdough focaccia in the oven now.


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was some leftover Sweet and Sour chicken (without rice) that was in the fridge from last Friday. It was an easy meal to grab from the fridge and reheat between some work meetings today.

For supper tonight, I ended up making Swedish meatballs. That way the last of the leftover mashed potatoes from Easter got used up. Also steamed some "colorful" carrots. The carrots were a mix of purple, red, yellow, and orange carrots - - topped with some butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## Micheal

Got left-overs.
Late AM yesterday GreatGD came here with my DD to visit, going to stay till later today. GreatGD's request was a roast, (they brought the roast ), mashed potatoes, and couple other veggies..... Sooo, got lots of left-overs today and maybe even for tomorrow...... depends on when they leave...


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was a complete meal of leftovers. 

A beautiful day is predicted today, I'm spending the majority of it outdoors.
I'm planning on making a mini meatloaf And we're having Grilled cheese sandwiches and a light homemade soup for dinner. 

Tomorrow is chicken wing night, a small pan of pull apart garlic rolls, and a green veggie on the side.


----------



## 67drake

In the big city of Racine today for my grandson’s birthday party. We had local pizza from one of our favorite pizza places. The thing about living out in the sticks is that you just can’t get good pizza. My grandson and granddaughter had a blast.


----------



## alida

beautiful grandchildren!
I invited a friend over for dinner tonight. Dinner itself was a Vindaloo beef cooked with potatos, (purchased from a Indian shop) . I fried some thinly sliced onions and added cooked rice to them, for a side. Vindaloo is usually hot so I made a raita, plain drained yogurt with diced cucumber and mint this time to help cool our mouths. There were some mixed pickles from the same store which cut the richness of the meat a little. Naan to dip in the raita or beef gravy. 

Ice cream and brownies for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

This A.M. had 2 plate sized pancakes topped with 3 over-easy eggs and freshly made maple syrup (a gift from a neighbor)...
Am going to attempt Baked Ziti (with meat) later today.... going to see if'n I can make it for one, maybe 2, instead of the normal 6 or 8 size I normally do...
Gee, for starters I've gotta find a small casserole dish.


----------



## alida

This is the start of a stew I’m making. It’s two blade steaks cubed more or less and browned first. Today’s liquid is some tomato sauce,and a cup of beef stock plus garlic cloves and onion. I’ll add mushrooms and carrots after 90 minutes or so, maybe peas too. 90 minutes after that it should be ready. There’s 5-6 servings; I’ll freeze at least three in one serving packages for later. I love this cast iron Dutch oven.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> beautiful grandchildren!
> I invited a friend over for dinner tonight. Dinner itself was a Vindaloo beef cooked with potatos, (purchased from a Indian shop) . I fried some thinly sliced onions and added cooked rice to them, for a side. Vindaloo is usually hot so I made a raita, plain drained yogurt with diced cucumber and mint this time to help cool our mouths. There were some mixed pickles from the same store which cut the richness of the meat a little. Naan to dip in the raita or beef gravy.
> 
> Ice cream and brownies for dessert.


Thanks! I think they are kinda cute! I have another on the way too.
Today we went out to breakfast with the kids and grandkids before we got out of Dodge. I had a bacon omelette and wheat toast. Lunch was gas station pizza on the drive home.
I love visiting my kids, but I’m reminded every time I go back, of why I left.  I honestly hate that place. Concrete, traffic, chaos. I won’t go into details, but it’s not the blue collar city I moved to 35 years ago. I’m so grateful to be in the rural town I’m in now.


----------



## Micheal

Well the Baked Ziti turned out O.K. did cook way to much pasta; so I made a pasta salad with the extra. I'd say though that trying for 1-2 serving I ended up with 4-5. Anyway it ended up being 2 days worth . Gotta be more aware of the amount of pasta I cook..... 
Today going to be chicken legs BBQed and potato salad; DD going to be here for the evening meal.....


----------



## doozie

Yesterday was sloppy joes,hash brown patties and green beans for dinner.

Tonight it’s Chicken ala king or something similar with lots of peas and other veggies in the sauce. I see I have a tube of flaky biscuits in the fridge I can make to serve it over. 
I made butter fried apple slices topped with cinnamon sugar the other morning with breakfast and we might have some tonight too.

Tomorrow I want to try and make a small batch of Spaetzle and make a cheese sauce to go with like a boxed Mac and cheese. I have a dried cheese powder in the cupboard that might just work.


----------



## 67drake

My company bought a food truck in for the employees today, so I has their pork sandwich and mashed potatoes. Not bad and you can’t beat the price.
My DIL sent me a picture from Sunday’s breakfast, while I was visiting my family in Racine. Kids aren’t always afraid of me, I have proof.


----------



## alida

Oh gosh, the look on your grandson’s face! 
The stew I made two Days ago was excellent with a thinner gravy. I treated myself to more stew, with a handful of fries on the side to dip in the gravy. Fries and gravy are such a treat. 
Some stew is in the freezer and I think I’ll dice the rest for a beef vegetable soup.


----------



## susieneddy

Well we have missed being on here for a while. Seems we are always busy doing something. We had a lot of parties to go to which meant we drank too much beer so back on a diet for us. The low carb worked but we decide to change things and start on the Mediterranean Diet which has done us quite well so far. Last night we had some cut up pork loin mixed with potatoes, green beans, carrots, onions, garlic and fresh tomatoes. 
We are cutting back on red meat to once a week, pork once a week and the rest of the time it will be shrimp, white fish, salmon and tuna.


----------



## Micheal

Made Spanish Rice for last night... Got enough left for all meals today. 
That is except breakfast; had a fried egg, American cheese, with Blackberry jam toasted sandwich.......That along with a large glass of orange juice and 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## doozie

I’ve had the past few days off due to grilling burgers in bulk. Many were frozen for the future, DH has enjoyed burgers set aside in the fridge the past few days, I’ve enjoyed my bulgur wheat and last night I just felt like having cereal for dinner.
My dogs are confused, they usually get a tidbit off my plate when I’m done.

Tonight we are having pork chops browned and then baked in bbq sauce with some baked potatoes. Something green alongside.


----------



## alida

More empty the freezer time. I rooted out one stray chorizo sausage and a container with about one cup of tomato sauce in it. Cooked and mixed them together then added to cooked pasta. One tiny dent in the freezer and enough for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey is gone for about 2 weeks, this means ribeye on the grill, as no one else here likes it. Wow! Ribeye is over $20 a lb. now, but t bones were on sale for $9.95 a lb, so I picked up one of those. Too rainy here to grill, and I had to run a son to baseball practice and back. So we stopped at the taco truck parked in the next town over, not far from my sons BB practice. Maybe I’ll grill out tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Chicken Kiev from the freezer and I made extra baked potatoes last night for Baked Potato soup tonight too. Side of green peas.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Local fire department fundraiser!


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had to close on a lot we bought in Merida. To celebrate we went to Hennessey's Irish Pub for lunch. I had a seared tuna on a beet and greens salad. The DW thought it was Tuesday and ordered that days special meal....lol She got a huge piece of salmon with broccoli, cauliflower and scalloped potatoes instead.
She had leftovers for dinner and I got the fish in a tomato sauce,

Tonight we had a Moroccan Inspired Chicken Couscous. We substitute Ancient Grains for the Couscous. The house smelled of Morocco with all the spices we used.


----------



## 67drake

I grilled my T-bone steak, as the rain let up for about 2 hours this evening before the next downpour. My 10 year old and I split it. He liked it so much I think he ate about 80% of it. Every time I buy a steak for him, he doesn’t want any. Go figure. I guess he has me trained.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My sons in two different towns also went to crawfish boils today!!


----------



## sniper69

We ended up having pizza for supper on Friday. For Saturday's supper - we made burgers and brats.


----------



## Micheal

DD going to show up for evening meal; kielbasa, sauerkraut, buttered elbows, and maybe pickled beets...... At least that's what she requested; her hubby doesn't care for any of it and he's got other things to do tonight...sooooo.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

*Our plan for this month*

*May*

So,01 MayGrilled sausage, fried potatoes with onionsgrilled banana with caramel syrup  Mon,May 2ndnoodle soupSemolina pudding with rhubarbTue,03 MayHazelnut pancakesbaked applewed,04 MaySpicy crunchy balls made from three kinds of beans with roasted root vegetables Do,May 5thPotato waffles with applesauce Fri,May 6thMashed potatoes with vegetable patty and onion sauce Sat,May 7thGnocchi with broccoli and smoked salmon in a cream sauce So,May 8thSalmon, stir fry, rosemary potatoes   Mon,May 9thPea soupSemolina pudding with plum sauceTue,10th of MayHerring salad with beetroot and potatoes wed,May 11thLeftover pan-fried vegetables with mountain lentil gnocchi Do,12th of MayMillet and tomato meatballs with ground elder pesto and sheep's cheese Fri,May 13thCurrywurstbread rollSat,May 14thlet's see So,May 15thfried meatloaf, sweet mustard and fried potatoes   Mon,May 16thTomato soup with small noodlesBun, chocolate puddingTue,17th of Mayvegetarian Köttbullar, with mushroom cream sauce, mashed potatoesSeasonal saladwed,May 18th(Botwinka) Polish beetroot souptoasted breadDo,May 19thNoodles with wild garlic pesto, (sheep's cheese and) roasted walnuts Fri,May 20thBavarian cabbage with meatballs and potatoes Sat,May 21stPotato cakes with quince sauce So,May 22Turkey escalope, mashed potatoes and peas   Mon,23. MayFeijoadaRhubarb with vanilla sauceTue,May 24thMillet coconut porridge with pear sauce wed,25. MayFilled flatbread with cheese, tomatoes and spinach Do,May 26Spaghetti with creamed spinach and smoked tofu Fri,May 27thCabbage goulash with potatoes Sat,28th of MayFried potatoes with fried eggColeslaw with carrot, vinegar and oilSo,May 29thRoulades with potato dumplings and peas   Mon,30th Maystuffed peppers with potatoes Tue,31. MayFricassee with brown ricecompote


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we are going over to a friends house to listen to the band Maltrechos. They will do a set in Spanish then another set in English. It is being catered so I have no idea what will be served but it will be good. Earlier today we finished off the Moroccan Chicken for lunch.


----------



## 67drake

I had the “Fat Daddy” at the diner after church.
My one son had a “salad” , lettuce with ranch dressing. My 14 yo had his usual half side of beef and a piece of pie.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I had the “Fat Daddy” at the diner after church.
> My one son had a “salad” , lettuce with ranch dressing. My 14 yo had his usual half side of beef and a piece of pie.
> View attachment 109667
> View attachment 109668


Drake - my 12 year old eats "salad" the same way - lettuce and ranch dressing. Now with that said, he will eat a salad and then a good sized burger with it. 

Now those biscuits and gravy with the eggs, cheese, and sausage are calling to me. Those look Delicious!


----------



## doozie

Whole chicken breast roast, stuffing with diced veggies added, and I want to try and make a little spinach soufflé, I have not made one in ages, I don’t know if they even sell the Stouffers brand in the frozen grocery section anymore, but I’m having a craving and have spinach on hand.

Tomorrow we are having Gyros from a little drive through stand while out and about. I’m actually looking forward to it, they are very filling.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sourdough English Muffins.

15 bean soup


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Drake - my 12 year old eats "salad" the same way - lettuce and ranch dressing. Now with that said, he will eat a salad and then a good sized burger with it.
> 
> Now those biscuits and gravy with the eggs, cheese, and sausage are calling to me. Those look Delicious!


That’s more like it! This kid is the opposite of his older brother though. He’ll have 1 piece of pizza when we get pizza. He love his raw veggies though. That’s a good thing.
My 14 YO had a toasted ham and cheese sandwich, a bacon cheeseburger, two orders of garlic cheese curds, and a piece of pie. I guess it balances out. 
The waitress was especially testy yesterday too. The place was packed, so we were sitting at the counter surrounded by old people who just got out of church also. I told the waitress I wouldn’t leave a tip unless she smiled. She waited until the ladies weren’t looking and flipped me the bird. 
I’m like family there.


----------



## susieneddy

Well the food wasn't that great, They had brisket that was way over cooked, scalloped potatoes that needed more cooking time, the BBQ pork was dry, the jalapeno poppers were good and so was the salads. The other time this woman catered a party we were at the food was good. Guess it was one of those days. The Modelo Negra was nice and cold. The music was outstanding. All in all a good evening was had by all.


----------



## alida

I roasted some potato Squash and the seeds too (the roasted seeds taste like popcorn)
I put a couple chicken thighs on the same cookie sheet and cooked them together. So, roast squash and chicken. There’s enough squash left for tomorrow and the seeds are for a snack later this evening.


----------



## Wellbuilt

Raining today , I made 3 gallons of NJ hotdog chili sauce . 
It is very close to the Chile sauce I could get when I lived in Ny . 
I’m sure most of you don’t know what I’m talking about , chili sauce has no beans 🙀


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We ate the rest of the third batch of English muffins with eggs (from our hens) over easy, and from scratch hash browns with roasted garlic from the farmers market.

I am continuing my sourdough adventure. I made crumpets at about 10:00 pm.


----------



## susieneddy

Dinner last night was bowtie pasta. We cooked down some Sun dried tomatoes, Cherry Tomatoes chopped up, sliced garlic, oregano and lot of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. We mixed that with the pasta and put freshly grated parmesan cheese over it. We had a salad that had beets, garbanzo beans, Mexican chícharos peas (like green peas but firm) and tossed that with a balsamic vinaigrette. We had some whole wheat rustic that we dipped in olive oil dip.


----------



## alida

Eggplant and tomato stew with onion, over some elbow macaroni, and cheese on top of course. I made this in my 45 year old well seasoned wok.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper, I cubed up a chuck roast and cooked with some canned diced tomatoes, a can of tomato sauce, water, and some herbs (kind of a twist on Swiss steak). Let it cook on the stove for a bit and then served with mashed potatoes and steamed green beans.


----------



## doozie

Tonight homemade Crunch Wraps using leftover roast chicken, some avocado, and a bit of salsa.
Side salads to go with.


----------



## Micheal

For something different made Shrimp Creole for yesterday's evening meal got enough left over for all of today....
Although am planning on making Split Pea Soup later today - for some reason this is always better the next day.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had the leftover pasta and a salad.


----------



## 67drake

*Ribeyes we’re on sale at the supermarket, so I picked up a couple. If I actually PLANNED my meals instead of winging it, I could just pull a couple out of the freezer, already paid for,but…..
Anyway,they were kind of thin, so I was careful not







overcook them. They came out perfect actually. When I grilled a T bone the other day, my 10 YO wanted the whole thing, so I bought 2 this time. He almost finished his, and I had no problem eating what he didn’t. *


----------



## sniper69

mmmmm.....steak. Looks delicious. I think I could have ate both of those. 

Tonight for supper - it was pizza night. Made a half cheese half pepperoni pizza for the kids (just like they like) and also made a keto crust pizza with pepperoni and smoked turkey on it (was all out of ham).


----------



## doozie

I’m making a pork roast tonight. diced roasted potatoes & onions, with steamed broccoli on the side.

Yesterdays Chicken crunch wraps were very good, DH wants to make a Cubano sandwich Crunch wrap using any leftover pork and it sounds good enough for me to try too.


----------



## Micheal

Made enough Split Pea Soup to last a few days....
Although DD is coming up later, just maybe I can convince her to take some home with her..... One can hope?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am thinking ciabatta.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am thinking ciabatta.


I had to look that up. Never had heard of it.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> I had to look that up. Never had heard of it.


Ciabatta definitely goes well with many things. I like dipping it in an olive oil and italian herb mix.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was leftovers night. Woot woot. Most of the leftovers are out of the fridge now. 

Breakfast is something Drake will like - hot, black coffee and a slice of toast with peanut butter.  Lunch today will be some killer hot Italian sausage (need to get them cooked up so I can take them in my lunch). Today's supper is undecided.


----------



## Micheal

Yip-pee, DD and 2 of the Great-grand kids helped do in all the Split pea soup...... 
Grilled ham & cheese for lunch. 
Am thinking maybe a fish-fry for tonight; haven't had one in quite awhile....


----------



## GTX63

I planned on skipping breakfast but I discovered a loose piglet visiting the chickens, and rather than spending my usual 10 minutes serving out feed and fresh water and returning to the house, I was chasing and trying to corner a sprite 40lb hog in his home environment, mud. 
I caught the little bugger, put him in his pen with his sisters, where he immediately bolted over to and thru the hole in the fence he discovered earlier. At that point I surrendered him to his mother, where he wanted to be anyway and walked into the garage to change out of soaking wet and manure soaked clothes.
4 scrambled eggs, fried baloney, toast with pumpkin butter and a tall glass of apple juice will be my restart to this wonderful Friday.


----------



## 67drake

GTX63 said:


> I planned on skipping breakfast but I discovered a loose piglet visiting the chickens, and rather than spending my usual 10 minutes serving out feed and fresh water and returning to the house, I was chasing and trying to corner a sprite 40lb hog in his home environment, mud.
> I caught the little bugger, put him in his pen with his sisters, where he immediately bolted over to and thru the hole in the fence he discovered earlier. At that point I surrendered him to his mother, where he wanted to be anyway and walked into the garage to change out of soaking wet and manure soaked clothes.
> 4 scrambled eggs, fried baloney, toast with pumpkin butter and a tall glass of apple juice will be my restart to this wonderful Friday.


As I read, I figured you were going to say you decided to have bacon for breakfast.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Last night was leftovers night. Woot woot. Most of the leftovers are out of the fridge now.
> 
> Breakfast is something Drake will like - hot, black coffee and a slice of toast with peanut butter.  Lunch today will be some killer hot Italian sausage (need to get them cooked up so I can take them in my lunch). Today's supper is undecided.


As long as it’s black coffee!


----------



## GTX63

67drake said:


> As I read, I figured you were going to say you decided to have bacon for breakfast.


Lol, she won't be ready until Spring. I rotate weiners into their own pen, then separate by sex after a few months. Since she prefers the company of her mother this morning and is trying to get in to be with her, I have heard intermittent squeals as she learns what poly wire is for.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am pondering chicken and sausage gumbo for supper.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> As long as it’s black coffee!


The only way to have coffee - hot and black.


----------



## 67drake

I agree. 
I was in automotive tech school back when I was 18. I had this old guy in my class that drank his coffee black. I remember him telling me one day “If you drink black coffee for a week, you’ll never go back to cream or sugar again”. I had always added at least sugar in mine up till then. Well I tried it, and he was right. I absolutely can’t stand even a pinch of sugar in my coffee to this day.


----------



## Micheal

sniper69 said:


> The only way to have coffee - hot and black.


Personally I always have mine "hot, black, and in a cup......


----------



## doozie

I’m using the crock pot for meatballs and sauce this morning. I have been so tired from recent spring yard work and clean up, leftovers have never looked so good!
They are all gone, so it’s Spaghetti and meatballs tonight. Probably Chili in the crock tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

Micheal said:


> Personally I always have mine "hot, black, and in a cup......


Putting a straw into the coffee pot makes for one less dirty cup. 😁


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> I’m using the crock pot for meatballs and sauce this morning. I have been so tired from recent spring yard work and clean up, leftovers have never looked so good!
> They are all gone, so it’s Spaghetti and meatballs tonight. Probably Chili in the crock tomorrow.


Sounds similar to what my kids requested for supper last night. Ended up cooking spaghetti and sauce, cooked a pound of bulk Italian sausage for those that wanted to put some with their spaghetti and sauce, and made some garlic bread. To many carbs for me - but it did taste good.


----------



## 67drake

Well wife is out of town still, so figured I’d change up our fish fry, at my sons request. I had just picked up my 10YO at baseball practice, and the 3 of us were really hungry. Instead of going to that usual place, about 10 miles farther away, we went to a place right up the road from my kids school.
We go to this bar for their 10” tall burgers usually, but the do a fish fry on Fridays, and have a large salad bar. Eh, they were out of Pollak, and their salad bar ingredients didn’t look nearly as fresh as our usual place. Our usual place is also $3 cheaper at $9.99 for 2 piece cod and salad bar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sourdough rolls, Wagyu steaks, green beans, homemade banana pudding.


----------



## alida

I tried baking a pea meal bacon roast for the first time. It turned out very well and I’ll use it like ham for the next week. I used the liquid in the baking pan to cook red lentils, and they turned out well too - though they are missing something. I’m used to yellow or green lentils cooked with Indian spicing. I may flavour the leftover lentils with some of those spices, or add it to soup. Side of tomato’s,,/and whole grain mustard with the bacon.


----------



## 67drake

Just got in the house. I’m not grocery shopping till tomorrow, and no wife home, pizza from the gas station is being ordered, just like mom used to make.


----------



## susieneddy

Tonight we had some baked Bri Cheese and served it with some homemade orange preserves on rustic wheat bread and a broccolini salad.


----------



## GTX63

No kids at the house for Mothers Day, so we are having a simple stay at home lazy Sunday.
Northern beans with garlic, onion, pepper, vegetable base, smoked ham and some skillet corn bread.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

sniper69 said:


> Putting a straw into the coffee pot makes for one less dirty cup. 😁


Plastic straws are banned in the EU 🙄


----------



## sniper69

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Plastic straws are banned in the EU 🙄


I recall the paper straws from when I lived in Deutschland. I had a stash of plastic reusable straws that I had brought with me. If they ended up beyond use - they were recycled accordingly.


----------



## 67drake

If I’m in the road for more than an hour I usually pick up a fountain drink to sip on. A few places, especially in the county where the state capital is, use those paper straws that get soggy after an hour or so. I refuse to go to those places a second time, AND the gas is more expensive as soon as you cross that county line. No thanks.


----------



## sniper69

Happy Mother's day to all of the mom's that post in this thread and at HT. 

This morning my wife and kids wanted donuts from a local donut shop. So of course I got them donuts for breakfast. The place was quite busy.

My second oldest made cheese brats wrapped in crescent roll dough for lunch (like a pig in a blanket type meal).

For supper I made my wife's favorite pasta - manicotti (plus she requested it for supper). Served with the manicotti was a baguette sliced for dipping into olive oil with herbs, and a nice mixed green salad with cucumber, tomato, and cheese. For dessert we had Tiramisu.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> If I’m in the road for more than an hour I usually pick up a fountain drink to sip on. A few places, especially in the county where the state capital is, use those paper straws that get soggy after an hour or so. I refuse to go to those places a second time, AND the gas is more expensive as soon as you cross that county line. No thanks.


Understandable. I try to keep extra straws in my vehicle for when they are needed (like for situations you described). They sit right next to the extra napkins I keep on hand.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

I can't even remember the last time I used straws. I don't miss them either (except for coffee to save the cup😅)
In Germany there are now straws made of stainless steel and glass. Is an alternative for people who need something like that.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

sniper69 said:


> Happy Mother's day to all of the mom's that post in this thread and at HT.


Thanks!
My children live very far away, but yesterday one child made a long detour to visit me while passing through. That made me very happy.
In the evening, when the weather was very nice and warm, we grilled sausages and ate in the garden. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## doozie

This morning I had a tall glass of milk with a slice of cornbread dunked into the glass too. I read about doing that on this site and now it’s a favorite of mine just about every time we have leftover cornbread.

DH had a Chili dog for lunch with some of last nights Chili. It was a really good batch.

Tomorrow plan is BLTs for lunch or dinner, but we’ll see how the day goes.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight the charcoal grill volunteered to cook the meat for supper. On the grill we cooked some steak, burgers, hot dogs, and brat patties. On the side were some oven roasted potatoes (coated with olive oil, herbs, salt, pepper, and parmesan cheese).


----------



## Micheal

Last night was stewed chicken breast, pasta salad, and pickled beets. Today ahhh, left-overs..... 
Gotta shift my line of thinking from cooler weather meals to summer time meals since it's going to be in the 80's later this week.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Shakshuka for dinner. It is normally a breakfast meal but can be served anytime. Shakshuka, is made of soft cooked eggs, gently poached or braised in a delicious chunky tomato and bell pepper sauce. The seasoning can vary from one recipe to another, but you'll often find warm spices like cumin, paprika, and crushed red pepper flakes for some heat.


----------



## doozie

It looks like it’s officially burger season here, We had Prime Rib burgers ( if that’s what they really are) for Dinner yesterday and we even made extras for for a heat and eat meal tonight.

Chicken burgers tomorrow for lunch / pepper steak and rice for dinner.


----------



## alida

Lamb vindaloo and diced potato, and yogurt mixed with cucumbers as a side. There’s enough lamb for tomorrow too.


----------



## 67drake

Grilled burgers last night over charcoal. Made enough for leftovers for tonight.
I didn’t go to work today,so my usual meals got thrown all out of whack. I spent the night driving to Iowa with car trailer in tow,to pick my wife up outside Cedar Rapids. Brakes went out on a car I just bought,that she was driving home. UGH! Didn’t get home till 4:30 AM. So, let me see, I had a chicken sandwich from the gas station on the road, and that was it till I ate a leftover burger this afternoon. Record highs in the 90’s 3 days in a row here, soI’m not really that hungry anyway.


----------



## Big_John

On my wood smoker, I placed a tray with a Steelhead Filet and a tray of fresh, picked Asparagus. 90 minutes of Apple wood at 220 degrees and it all came out delicious! Holy cow, it all had a mild, but satisfying taste of smoke and everything was fork tender.



.......


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had some pasta. The DW made the sauce from fresh and sun dried tomatoes. The meat was ground turkey and she added Zucchini, Spinach, Arugula, garlic and onions to it.


----------



## Micheal

Well, yesterday I made Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage). Hey, when you are given most all the ingredients how can you refuse family ..... 
So what if'n it was 84 outside and the oven's on for 2+hours heating up the house.... Least they left me some for today.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Supper: Liver & onions with mashed potatoes, green beans, biscuits, apple pie.


----------



## doozie

I tried Kombucha for the first time yesterday after seeing a person we regularly watch on you tube gush over how refreshing it was…It was certainly a very fizzy drink!
I’m not going to make up my mind about it until I try another brand and flavor.

It is unusually hot here again today, so leftovers in the microwave it is.

Tomorrow is something on the grill, but I don’t know what yet. DH takes over.

Sunday is cooler weather so I’m planning an outdoor homemade fish fry, slaw, and deep fried potatoes too.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we were busy getting ready for todays party that we forgot to fix dinner. So we ordered out a large pizza and chicken tenders.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pork roast from the crock pot over night.

Today, big batch of spaghetti sauce destined for the freezer in serving sizes and a meat loaf that won't make it to the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

On the run since I got off work yesterday afternoon. Next town over has their annual Morel Mushroom Fest, so we are very involved with the planning and volunteering. Ate a breakfast sandwich from the gas station this AM. BUT I did get to sit down about an hour ago at the volunteer fire departments “Steak Feed”. One of the best steaks you can get for $15!
I pulled a float in the parade for our towns upcoming 150 anniversary celebration this fall, and took my new ride to the cruise in last night. Don’t honestly remember what I ate last night as I was wrenching on the car and running for parts.
Edit- Oh yeah- steak pics!


----------



## 67drake

On the run since I got off work yesterday afternoon. Next town over has their annual Morel Mushroom Fest, so we are very involved with the planning and volunteering. Ate a breakfast sandwich from the gas station this AM. BUT I did get to sit down about an hour ago at the volunteer fire departments “Steak Feed”. One of the best steaks you can get for $15!
I pulled a float for our towns upcoming 150 anniversary celebration this fall, and took my new ride to the cruise in last night. Don’t honestly remember what I ate last night as I was wrenching on the car and running for parts. 
Edit- Oh yeah- steak pics!
View attachment 110275
View attachment 110276


----------



## alida

Grilled eggplant. This is one of two I had ready to put under the broiler to reheat. The eggplant was roasted first,split in half, diced garlic and mayo, plus shredded basil spread over it, then tomato and mozzarella cheese on top. I bought it at a deli, next time I’ll do the work myself. We had grilled chicken with it, that I meant to take a picture of but didn’t.


----------



## Micheal

Tonight was a loaded baked potato... Cheddar cheese, sour cream, fresh chives, and some chopped up baked ham (sandwich meat). Boy did it hit the spot.


----------



## sniper69

My 22 YO has been craving ham. So he bought a small ham. Last night we ended up having some ham, gravy, mashed taters, and green beans for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

I had mention were had a busy getting ready for a pool party. Friday evening I smoked a 17.6 lb pork belly. It was so large that we cut in into 2 pieces. We smoked it for 3.5 hrs took it off and wrapped in aluminum foil and poured some beer over it and let them both sit in the fridge overnight. The next morning we slow cooked them for another 2 hrs. The pork belly was easily shredded. Some people didn't like pork so we smoked 2 small turkey breast. We also had homemade cole slaw and a pasta salad. People went back for seconds and they told us they never do that. One lady said she didn't like cole slaw but when she heard it was homemade she tried it and went back for seconds also. The weather was perfect for being in the pool. It was a great day


----------



## 67drake

We have a foreign exchange student staying with one of our churches families. She’s visiting from Germany. She gave a presentation after church on her time here in Wisconsin, and a lot about the small town she lives in in Germany.
After the presentation, they served rouladen, sausage, and some German pastries. Needless to say I went back for seconds.
She mentioned how many of our American foods are way too sweet for her taste. She ought to know, as she worked in a bakery for a few years before she became an exchange student.


----------



## GTX63

Picked a few early, but strawberries and oats for breakfast.


----------



## Micheal

Breakfast was pancakes, with eggs over easy, topped with maple syrup.....
Evening meal will depend on if'n I lose power or not..... they are saying a "strong cold front" is to go through this afternoon and prepare for power outages.......So time will tell.


----------



## sniper69

Last nights meal ended up being pork chops, mixed greens salad topped with pecans, raspberries, grapes, and cheese (- served with an apple thyme vinaigrette), fresh cut fruits and veg, and some mashed potatoes and dinner rolls for those that wanted them.

For tonight's supper, I'm using left over ham to make au gratin potatoes with ham. It will be served with either a salad or some cooked vegetables on the side (or both).


----------



## alida

I'm going to finish up leftovers from Saturday, eggplant and chicken, and a salad on the side. It's not hot here, but it is muggy and I don't feel like cooking much.


----------



## 67drake

Our towns volunteer EMS was having a burger and brat and kraut cookout, so for $5 I got a burger, chips, and soda. For a great cause too. So we’d be there even if we weren’t hungry.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Sourdough milk bread. First time to
Make this. I will adjust the recipe to include whole wheat next time.


----------



## susieneddy

2 people who couldn't make the party came over on Sunday evening to visit. We had leftovers from Saturday so we feed them that.
Last night we finished off the everything else.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I’m going to make fries using hand cut potatoes. We boiled the fries in water this morning then popped into the fridge until frying time to firm them up. This is supposed to produce extremely crispy on the outside and fluffy on the inside fries. We will see…
Leftover coleslaw and pre made burgers too.

I think we are going to make pizzas tomorrow, out on the grill if not in the oven


----------



## Micheal

Was making stewed chicken breast yesterday so I'd have cooked chicken for tonight's meal.. 
After cooking the chicken I decided to make chicken soup with the left-over stock. One of the better chicken-less chicken soup's I've made in quite a while, if'n I do say so myself.
For tonight I'm making chicken stuffed shells something I haven't made in quite a while.......Even had to check-out the ol' recipe to make sure I had everything.


----------



## alida

I almost missed fiddlehead season. I did get some though, steamed with butter and lemon, with a lightly breaded piece of haddock.


----------



## doozie

alida said:


> I almost missed fiddlehead season. I did get some though, steamed with butter and lemon, with a lightly breaded piece of haddock.
> View attachment 110381


I’ve never had them, I imagine they would taste like asparagus for some reason, or is it something totally different?


----------



## alida

@doozie, They do have a taste similar to asparagus and when cooked the texture is slightly softer. They need to be rinsed several times before cooking, and have the ends trimmed off too. I've had fiddlehead soup, but prefer them steamed or boiled - with cracked black pepper, lemon and butter.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> I almost missed fiddlehead season. I did get some though, steamed with butter and lemon, with a lightly breaded piece of haddock.
> View attachment 110381


Ah, another new food. I’ve never even heard of this. It looks delicious, my wife and I are asparagus freaks, so if it’s in the ballpark of asparagus, I’m sure I’d love them. No idea where I could get them around here. Maybe it’s a regional thing?


----------



## alida

@67drake 
I believe that they're more common in the east, definitely in the Atlantic provinces and southern parts of Ontario and Quebec. They need marshy land and the edible ones are Ostrich ferns. I googled Wisconsin and yep, you can get them in some areas. The season is short, 3 weeks tops locally so perhaps they're just not where you live. The ones I bought were local, though I have seen them shipped from Nova Scotia. They are a treat,and if you like asparagus you'll like fiddleheads.


----------



## altair

Fiddleheads are popular in Vermont too. Where I live, our soil is too much like clay though there are still parts nearby that seem to do well. We have different ferns within our reach. I'm happy you got to reap some of the bounty, Alida.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had salmon and veggies roasted together with Feta cheese all over the fish and veggies. Lots of EVOO!


----------



## alida

Tonight was the rest of the fiddleheads I bought a day ago, with a burger patty with sliced tomato and fried mushrooms this time.


----------



## 67drake

On the run!
The Methodist church here in the village does a pancake breakfast dinner every once in a while. This is their first since Covid hit a couple years ago. So I had pancakes, excellent butcher made sausage, and warm, made today, cheese curds. It also goes for a good cause, so we bought a couple extra. I got mine to go. 
Im glad they had it, because I was on the run since I took off of work early at noon. Just sat down now at 8:00.


----------



## doozie

For lunch I just made beer battered and deep fried mushrooms, and we cut up two chicken breasts into nuggets and battered and fried them too.










Leftover pizza and what’s left of lunch for dinner.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we took the leftover veggies we had with the salmon. We put them in the skillet with more EVOO and when it all got simmering we had 4 eggs and cooked them with the veggies. The flavors really enhanced the eggs.


----------



## Micheal

Off day today. Toast and 1 cup of coffee for breakfast, no lunch, and just finished a jelly (Blackberry) sandwich. 
Well, at least I really don't have any dishes to wash....


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we finished off the leftover pork stew we had.


----------



## 67drake

Had some leftover chili my wife made yesterday. 
Haven’t really ate too much lately, pressed for time. I’m supposed to go on a 200 miles cruise with a car club tomorrow, in a 60 year old car, that I’ve had for a week. Lots of things to go over to make it roadworthy and safe. I think it’s done. Hopefully back to my regular eating schedule tomorrow.


----------



## alida

I met a friend for dinner. We had curried beef pies, side salad and beer (lager), out on a sheltered patio. I rarely drink beer, but it was the right drink with curried pie. Dessert was ice cream, coconut to be specific, and coffee.


----------



## doozie

I’m about to pop a no knead bread Into the oven.
We are having pasta with a jarred Puttanesca sauce tonight, I’ve had the jar of sauce on the shelf for quite some time and we’ve never had this type of sauce before. Hope it’s good!


----------



## Micheal

Went out last night to a local drive-in, had a (hot) sausage, pepper, & onion sub. Boy it hit the spot..... specially since I didn't have to cook or clean up.... 
Right now I've got baked zitti (with meat) in the oven. Hope to beat the heat of the day and not hheat up the house.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

French toast and ham.


----------



## doozie

Puttanesca sauce was not to our liking, not at all…It had olives and huge capers, a bit too “pickle” tasting is the best I can describe it.

Today I’m making Pita bread, last time they didn’t quite work out as good as I’d like, so fingers crossed today.
Ground Chicken burgers, and a cucumber sauce to go with, similar to Tzatziki.

Tomorrow Tacos, yum!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Air fryer corndogs. They ain't fancy, but they are tasty.


----------



## 67drake

Went to the diner after church. I had Buffalo shrimp, and finished my wife’s “Big mouth Tiffani” burger, basically a bacon burger with ham on top. No pics, sorry, so I’ll embellish with pics from my 275 mile drive yesterday! Car ran great, and I even helped a young woman in distress while gassing up on a stop. Her early 70’s Dodge pickup died at a gas station. She wasn’t involved with our cruise, but was in tears over being stranded. I couldn’t just leave.


----------



## alida

Today I made the hamburger bun recipe that newfieanne posted in food, on a flour thread. It’s been at least twenty five years since I made any type of bread product, but I could do this one again. I took one bun and added a salmon patty, tartar sauce, lettuce and tomato. It was absolutely delicious. I also ate one bun when it was still warm, with plum jam.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The Farmers Market had shrimp for $20/lb. I didn’t purchase any, but my neighbor did. I boiled them in cajun seasoned water this evening and made cocktail sauce from scratch. 

The shrimp were really fresh.


----------



## sniper69

My 18 YO graduated from high school, and after her graduation ceremony today, we went to Longhorn for supper. A delicious meal indeed. I had stuffed mushrooms, the chopped steak with onions, peppers, and a gravy type sauce on it - served with a loaded baked potato and salad topped with vinegar and oil. Brought some leftovers home that will be for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

I got ambitious and made potato bread the other evening, 2 loaves.
I put one in the freezer for later. I don’t usually freeze bread, but this is an experiment to see if we like it after freezing.

Dinner is pork chops, boxed stuffing with added diced Veggies, and a side of peas.
Maybe something made with apples for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

I don’t even know when the next time I cook is going to be, so not much to write about. Spring is busy! Tonight I had 2 sons playing baseball in 2 separate towns, and a board meeting,so….I grabbed a hamburger and a bag of popcorn at my sons game. Not too bad though, they actually grill out to cook them!
But! My wife picked some rhubarb today and made rhubarb sauce! One of my favorites! I had some right off the stove when I got home from work. I then put some over ice cream when I got home from my meeting. Yum!
Edit- I like sour food, so I asked my wife to just put a touch of sugar in this time, it came out perfect- sour.


----------



## Micheal

Spent the A.M. cutting next years firewood. Grilled ham and cheese sandwich with a dill pickle. for lunch.
Thinking pasta salad with tuna fish for the evening meal....


----------



## 67drake

The next town over has “Burgers in the Park” once or twice a month in the summer. Tonight’s the kick off for the year. It’s put on by the American Legion post, so proceeds go to local charities as well as the post. That’s the plan for dinner. 
Breakfast was a banana and 2 cups of black coffee. Lunch here at work was a ham and cheese sandwich, and a ziplock full of random fresh fruit.


----------



## doozie

Today has been a whole day of making use of leftovers, and DH has called dibs on some others left in the fridge to go with Chicken Kiev from the freezer for his dinner.
I’m having a snack size pkg of imitation crab shaped into sticks/logs with melted butter for dinner myself, probably a side of peas to go with.
It’s been a lazy rainy day here and neither of us worked up much of an appetite today.

I’m thinking popcorn would be a great evening snack tonight too.

I am going to soak some beans overnight for pressure cooker “baked” beans tomorrow.
Pork chops are thawing for tomorrows dinner and will be cooked on the grill.
Streamed broccoli on the side.
Maybe potato salad if I get around to it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Interesting


----------



## 67drake

Figured I’d post a picture. They grind the meat for these in the morning of the cookout. 1/2 lb patties. I ate 2.  It’s pouring out, so I got ours to go.
They put extra thick cheese slices on, and if you’re mentally deranged, and want one well done, they’ll do that for you too!


----------



## sniper69

I know my meal won't look as good as that burger in the picture - but tonight is meatloaf, some mashed taters, and a vegetable.


----------



## alida

I love rhubarb sauce too, mixed with thawed out frozen strawberries, and some sugar. 
my dinner was pretty straight forward, fish and green beans.


----------



## GTX63

From a lady at church last night.


----------



## Micheal

Pics of Burgers and Sloppy Joes, hummm, gotta check the freezer. I could really go for a big burger and maybe some fries...


----------



## doozie

We were going to have a fish fry tonight, but will postpone it until tomorrow afternoon.
I do have the coleslaw made but that is as far as I got.

I made egg salad for sandwiches today, and I’m making a veggie soup for dinner instead.


----------



## 67drake

Last night we had 2 ball games again, and I had to meet with a contractor at a project house, on the run again!
They were out of hamburgers at the concession stand, so I ordered a hotdog. Turns out they were grilling butcher hotdogs, not crappy Oscar Meyers type. It was actually the best dog I’ve had in a while! I went right back and got a second one! 
For dessert, when I finally got home at 9:30pm, I had bought some great vanilla bean ice cream at the store earlier, and dumped some of my wife’s rhubarb sauce over the top.


----------



## 67drake

Tonight’s dinner, eaten on my lap at baseball practice-Taco from the taco truck


----------



## alida

Green salad with tangerine dressing. I had chicken fingers with it, with plum sauce and mustard dips. Very tasty. I have ice cream in the freezer too, and I suspect I’ll be having some later.


----------



## 67drake

Oh! My wife has been bugging me to try this. My neighbor dropped it off a few days ago, because she bought some and said it’s addictive as crack, so she bought a container for us. I just tried it tonight, and it’s like a smoked brisket flavored dip. Most excellent on wheat thins!


----------



## sniper69

That dip does sound very tasty.

Seeing the pics of the burgers that Drake has been enjoying - made me go and have a burger for lunch today. Tonight for supper, by request of the rest of the family, we ended up having pizza.

A couple of my kids have requested burgers again for lunch tomorrow - I told them, we will see.


----------



## 67drake

Pizza sounds good. It’s been a while since I ordered a good one! Maybe with the 3 day weekend I’ll order one. 
One thing I forgot to mention is that I stopped at the butcher by my work on the way home. I bought a HUGE sirloin steak and a couple different flavors of brats. I don’t know what day I’ll grill them, but I’m making no plans this weekend! I have a list of things I want to get done, but in no particular order.


----------



## Micheal

Don't normally do "dips" but your "Burnt ends" sounds like something I could get into.......  
Was invited to DD's for a cook-out later today, not sure what's on the menu, but sure it will be interesting since she also in charge of 4 of the GGKids for the weekend.


----------



## susieneddy

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The Farmers Market had shrimp for $20/lb. I didn’t purchase any, but my neighbor did. I boiled them in cajun seasoned water this evening and made cocktail sauce from scratch.
> 
> The shrimp were really fresh.


We recently purchased the extra large shrimp 18 to 20 pcs for $ 6.94 for 2.2 lbs.

Last night we did a veggie take on spaghetti. We used spaghetti squash, cut up zucchini, peppers, onions, carrots and homemade pizza sauce. We had a Rustic Baggett to clean up the sauce.


----------



## alida

I baked a pork belly that was marinated in some Korean spicing . It cooked for two hours at 300, then 15 minutes at 450 so that the top got crispy and had some burnt bits. The spicing was mild, the pork so tender. I served it thinly sliced on bowls of white rice. The other sides were a couple types of pickles, (kimchi and a sweet sour coleslaw). Those helped cut the richness of the pork a bit. There was brocolli with black bean sauce too, perhaps not the best vegetable to go with the pork, but it tasted good.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> I baked a pork belly that was marinated in some Korean spicing . It cooked for two hours at 300, then 15 minutes at 450 so that the top got crispy and had some burnt bits. The spicing was mild, the pork so tender. I served it thinly sliced on bowls of white rice. The other sides were a couple types of pickles, (kimchi and a sweet sour coleslaw). Those helped cut the richness of the pork a bit. There was brocolli with black bean sauce too, perhaps not the best vegetable to go with the pork, but it tasted good.


That sounds great! I’d be all over that. 
Tonight I grilled my brats and sirloin. My 10 year old and I polished off about 1/2 of it. I weighed 2.3 pounds, so there will be leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## Big_John

smoked pork tenderloin, smoked brisket and smoked ribs.


----------



## doozie

We are making a bunch of burgers for dinner and beyond today. I think we will finish off the coleslaw, and serve it all with a side of potato chips. Simple and satisfying on this hot day.

Tomorrow a small casserole of ham and potatoes, and maybe a little batch of ham salad whirled in the food processor for sandwiches or a cracker spread.


----------



## alida

After all this talk of hamburgers on this thread....what else could I make? That’s Swiss cheese on top, chunky salsa sauce and mustard pickles.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Steak, chopped salad, corn and onions, garlic bread


----------



## Big_John

I pulled all the meat off the bones of those pork ribs above and tonight, we are going to reheat in an iron skillet, chop up and sprinkle on top of the fresh Romaine I just harvested out of the garden.... and some homemade Ranch Dressing.

Smoked Ribs Salad


........


----------



## 67drake

I had about a 10oz. Piece of leftover sirloin for lunch. Supposed to rain tomorrow, so they moved tomorrow nights game to tonight. So - more balldiamond food! Burger with onions for starters. Popcorn planned for a snack later.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went over to a neighbors house for a pool party with wine. After an hour we sat down to the Sushi the neighbor guy made. It was really good. He has the rolling of the sushi down pat.

Tonight we had smoked salmon (store bought) on dark rye crackers with some goat cheese spread on the cracker, pickled beets and 2 types of green olives.


----------



## sniper69

On Sunday, it was a beautiful day, and the grill was calling to me. We ended up grilling some hot dogs, German Franks, and burgers. The below pic only has two of the burgers, as the rest of the burgers were being eaten by family.  We also had baked beans to go with the grilled food.










Here is a pic of my burger on a Keto Bun. I used two types of cheeses - American and Havarti.










And a side view to make 67drake hungry. 😁 











Today, I took my wife on a "lunch date" to a local restaurant where we had steak.

Supper tonight was some chicken breast stuffed with cheese and wrapped with bacon (cooked in the oven), cole slaw, and corn on the cob (I think the corn was grown in Florida??).


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> On Sunday, it was a beautiful day, and the grill was calling to me. We ended up grilling some hot dogs, German Franks, and burgers. The below pic only has two of the burgers, as the rest of the burgers were being eaten by family.  We also had baked beans to go with the grilled food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my burger on a Keto Bun. I used two types of cheeses - American and Havarti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a side view to make 67drake hungry. 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I took my wife on a "lunch date" to a local restaurant where we had steak.
> 
> Supper tonight was some chicken breast stuffed with cheese and wrapped with bacon (cooked in the oven), cole slaw, and corn on the cob (I think the corn was grown in Florida??).


My kind of burger!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My kind of burger!


Figured you would like that. I can tell we are both big burger aficionados.


----------



## Micheal

Aficionado of burgers or not after 3 days of hamburgers, hot dogs, and pasta salads I ready for a change. 
Tonight I'm thinking a nice ham steak, baked sweet potato, and broccoli spears...... 
Or maybe just a pint of Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## GTX63

My oldest son made Chocolate Cake Cups.
Chocolate Cake
Swiss Miss Meringue
Strawberries from the garden


----------



## 67drake

I planned on ball diamond food today, as we had NO time to cook or eat at home for an out of town game. I get here, and no concessions, ugh. So wifey grabbed a few burgers on her way here, as she came to the game late.
I’m embarrassed to post the gas station burger pics, so I’ll substitute some going to the game pics!


----------



## Big_John

Lazy, lazy tonight..... It's some Chinese Take-Out.



.........


----------



## 67drake

Big_John said:


> Lazy, lazy tonight..... It's some Chinese Take-Out.
> 
> 
> 
> .........


I thought you just smoked 1/2 a cow!
I’d be eating that brisket till my gout immobilized me!


----------



## Big_John

67drake said:


> I thought you just smoked 1/2 a cow!
> I’d be eating that brisket till my gout immobilized me!


I did... but we package and froze it all for long-term usage. Like a knucklehead, I didn't set any of it out to thaw and we both came home exhausted from work and wanted something easy. 

Tonight will be shredded Brisket Enchiladas.


.........


----------



## Micheal

No burgers, ham steak, not even the Ben & Jerry's, settled for some shredded wheat and orange juice last night......
Tonight, calling the local restaurant and see what they are offering as to their specials...


----------



## doozie

I’m making homemade pork egg rolls, and some shrimp fried rice tonight. I found last years “garden fresh” pea pods in the freezer, so we will have them as well. DH asks if I’ll make some crab Rangoon with my fake crab meat, I’m thinking of a Rangoon type egg roll, we’ll see.


----------



## 67drake

Banana and 2 cups of black coffee for breakfast. Lunch is a salami sandwich, and a bunch of mixed fruit in a ziplock. No games or meetings today! As of the moment anyway. So being in the 70’s today it looks like lawn mower repairs or finish painting outside, we’ll see. So no plans for dinner yet. But a good excuse to post a pic of my grandson, and his dog Jack,enjoying the heat down there in Florida.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had Slow Roasted Salmon with crispy fried potatoes and a beet salad.

Tonight is DW's birthday so we are going to the Italian Restaurant in Progreso. We hired a van to take 6 of us so we can have some drinks and not be worried about driving home after dark.


----------



## Micheal

Last night the restaurant's specials were Italian. I ordered the meat lasagna to go; cost $14.00.
The portion was about 6"x6"x3" with lots of extra sauce. They also sent along a tossed salad and garlic bread - 2 large slices.
It was a struggle. but I managed to eat the "whole" thing.... 
Tonight, kielbasa, kraut, and buttered pasta with stewed tomatoes.


----------



## doozie

Leftovers for lunch, leftovers for dinner.
Crab Rangoon egg rolls are not a good thing….those went into to the trash.

Chicken on the grill tomorrow, still undecided on the sides and I’m leaning toward a simple salad.
Maybe some homemade chocolate pudding for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Guess where I am?
My dinner. Popcorn to come.
Today’s grandson picture, because I can.


----------



## alida

That’s a happy boy and his dog. 
i got a good deal at the fishmarket today. Nice big shrimp cooked just until pink and pan fried asparagus tips. Ontario asparagus are in every market now so I eat them often. Dessert is the last of a box of local strawberries.


----------



## sniper69

Last night I ended up making Egg roll in a bowl. It tasted good.

Tonight ended up being pizza night. There are strawberries sliced with a touch of sugar in the fridge. Some drop biscuits will be made shortly, as I promised my wife I'd make her strawberry shortcake tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, left-overs, still got the kielbasa, kraut, and the pasta mixture. 
Some of the kielbasa and kraut made for a nice sandwich for lunch, do hope to finish the rest tonight.


----------



## 67drake

I stained a deck after I came home from work, as we have had perfect dry weather in the 70’s the last few days. Across the street my wife was working the farmers market she started up in our town, it was the first day! So we were both exhausted. We went out to eat at a local bar/supper club for dinner. I had a salad and the baked cod.


----------



## 67drake

This morning we went to the Iowa county dairy breakfast down in our county seat. It was on a farm just outside of Dodgeville.
A lot bigger breakfast then I’m used to eating,but the coffee was strong. 
Today’s bonus picture, me, before my hair was gray. From WAY back. Popped up on my wife’s Facebook memories today


----------



## alida

67drake said:


> I stained a deck after I came home from work, as we have had perfect dry weather in the 70’s the last few days. Across the street my wife was working the farmers market she started up in our town, it was the first day! So we were both exhausted. We went out to eat at a local bar/supper club for dinner. I had a salad and the baked cod.
> View attachment 110923
> View attachment 110924
> View attachment 110925


Tater Tots! They are a weakness, and surprisingly hard to find up my way - which is probably just as well.

I hope that the Market went well. There are a lot of farmers markets around the city I live in, but none in my area. One opened three years ago,2019, under a overpass, next to a kids playground, after a lot of community efforts in that local area. Many said it wouldn't work, no way, uh uh. It was slowish the first year due to growing pains. For example I didn't even know about it until it was almost over for the year five months six months later. (I live a 10 minute walk away) Fast forward to Spring 2022 and I went on opening day. Wow, the place was packed. There was live music, jazz and then country, and the vendors had smiles on their faces. Plenty of kids playing in the playground and grass. Tons of early produce, and even a couple craft beer displays, only to sample and purchase to take home. It's a booming success so clearly....it is working well.


----------



## alida

I have a pork loin thawing in the fridge right now. @sniper69 mentioned egg roll in a bowl, and that decided it for me as I have shredded cabbage in the house too. That stuffs addictive, probably why I've also seen it called "crack in a bowl". It tastes great the next day too.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> Tater Tots! They are a weakness, and surprisingly hard to find up my way - which is probably just as well.
> 
> I hope that the Market went well. There are a lot of farmers markets around the city I live in, but none in my area. One opened three years ago,2019, under a overpass, next to a kids playground, after a lot of community efforts in that local area. Many said it wouldn't work, no way, uh uh. It was slowish the first year due to growing pains. For example I didn't even know about it until it was almost over for the year five months six months later. (I live a 10 minute walk away) Fast forward to Spring 2022 and I went on opening day. Wow, the place was packed. There was live music, jazz and then country, and the vendors had smiles on their faces. Plenty of kids playing in the playground and grass. Tons of early produce, and even a couple craft beer displays, only to sample and purchase to take home. It's a booming success so clearly....it is working well.


Great to hear! Yeah, I’ve mentioned in other threads how we are always met with tons of naysayers and complaints when we try to do things for the community around here. You have to have thick skin and let it roll of your back. We get more thanks and compliments then mud though.
Yesterday was a tough day to start, as the next town to the east of us had a huge community event going on, and many of the vendors, and I suppose customers, were off at that town. We did have 6 vendors turn out, and a couple sold out surprisingly. Turn out of customers was higher then expected though. We have about 15 vendors committed to coming, and we have a food truck, which has high end food, like smoked cod, brisket, lobster tail (which I’ve posted here before) coming. A local creamery is also coming weekly to sell their ice cream and butcher meats and jerky, which they raise themselves. We have our fingers crossed it will take off over time.
It’s also held on the lawn of our town hall/police station (in the background of the picture of my deck) so a lot nicer than having on hot blacktop in the summer. The town playground is also to the left of that building, behind my truck, so the kids have something to do, while the adults socialize and shop. BTW, that picture was taken about an hour after the market was over, in case your wondering where everyone is!


----------



## doozie

Today I am trying a homemade eggless mayo for some homemade chicken salad, seemed to work out pretty well. Sandwiches and pan fried red potatoes and onions for dinner in a bit.

Tomorrow an Italian Meatloaf, adding sausage to the beef. We wanted a red gravy with it like we have had at a restaurant/diner. I think this will be what we are looking for.
Mashed potatoes and green beans too.
It will make way much for us so I’m freezing half for the future.
It’s supposed to be very cool and rainy tomorrow, so it’s a perfect day to make this.





__





Italian Meatloaf | Cook's Country


<p>All the soulful flavor of Sunday supper with none of the fuss—meatloaf just got a whole lot more interesting.</p>




www.cookscountry.com


----------



## Micheal

Just finished off 3 eggs over easy on top of 3 large pancakes covered with (real) maple syrup. Think I'll for go brunch and/or lunch.... 
Can't even think bout the evening meal; maybe after I fire up the wood splitter for a couple of hours something will come to mind.


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday, 7 P.M.and I decided on a tossed salad. Sure did hit the spot.
Tonight, DD is coming over and said she'd bring supper. In other words Pizza! 😄


----------



## alida

I have a package of cooked curried chicken defrosting right now so that's part of dinner. There's a lot of sauce with this recipe so I'll boil some frozen vegetables, and add them to the mix to make it more of a stew. Fresh naan bread, and plain yogurt with diced cucumber/garlic/mint in it as another side.


----------



## sniper69

This morning, had 3 fried eggs topped with some cheese, and lots of strong black coffee.

Lunch was some leftovers I had in the fridge.

For supper tonight, stuffed peppers are getting ready to be put in the oven.


----------



## doozie

A ton of Taco meat prepared for dinner tomorrow and also packaged for the freezer.
Ground Chicken burgers grilled and frozen for the future too.

I had planned on making cakes shaped like a little basket to be filled with strawberries and whipped cream using an adorable specialty baking pan I recently acquired. I used the cake recipe provided on the packaging.
The cakes didn’t release at all, but it was not a total loss. Torn cake pieces topped with fresh sweetened strawberries were so good I even skipped the whipped cream.


----------



## 67drake

Had a tooth pulled after work, SO….I had some undercooked, on purpose so they were soggy, taquitos and some fruit.


----------



## Micheal

Had left over Pizza for breakfast and lunch.....
Tonight made Spanish Rice with ground beef, thinking got more then enough left for tomorrow......


----------



## 67drake

Well, guess where I am? Town of Cobb Wisconsin tonight. No open







concession stand, so walked to the gas station and got a piece of pizza that might have been from last week. I survived though.
I sat down, and they immediately opened the concession stand! Hmmm. Couldn’t resist a pulled pork sandwich. My greasy fingers just polished off a bag of popcorn too! _





















_


----------



## doozie

Tonight a cut up chicken on the grill with a sprinkled on seasoning, a side of pkgd. noodles with Parmesan sauce, Brussels sprouts and any other leftover green veggies in the fridge.

Tomorrow a pork roast and veggies cooked with red cabbage and crushed caraway seeds, two things I don’t usually pair with my pork roasts.
I’m not sure if I will just put it all in the crockpot, or turn on the oven.

Leftovers planned with them for Friday and Saturday, probably just Deluxe Sandwich dinners. Maybe I’ll make a rye bread too.


----------



## 67drake

It’s good to have nice neighbors! A friend of my wife’s from up the street stopped by today. My wife told her she had beef defrosted, but between her babysitting, baseball, and tonight’s village board meeting, no time to cook! The friend took our beef home with her and came back with a huge bowl of spaghetti. Yea, no gas station food tonight! Plenty of leftovers for tomorrow too!
I stopped at the grocery store on the way home to get some lunch meat. Got corned beef at the deli. Food out of the machine at work is of questionable origin, and way overpriced. I’ve been buying a lot more than usual due to our lack of leftovers. Now my lunch is set for tomorrow.


----------



## alida

I took a walk after work and picked up a pulled pork burrito from a small family owned place along the way. I enjoyed it while sitting on a bench at the river watching the swans, ducks and pesky Canada geese paddling along leisurely. It was about 21C (70F),and sunny, my idea of perfect weather.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Got a new grill last week, sonita got to earn it's keep.

I have frozen thighs going tonight. Had Tritip last night. Yummmmo.


----------



## sniper69

We had pizza for supper tonight. 

A sinful pleasure....errrrr....I mean a cheesecake followed my son and I home from the grocery. So I "had" to take one for the team and have cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a hamburger (no bun), pasta salad, and pickled beets.
Got enough pasta salad for tonight, thinking of adding a can of tuna fish just for something different...


----------



## sniper69

For today, I had some good coffee for breakfast.

Then for lunch cooked up some Conecuh Sausage (Conecuh Sausage - True Southern Flavor) and sautéed some onions and bell pepper to top it with. Added some Havarti cheese, and it made for a tasty lunch.










Tonight for supper there is some ground beef in the fridge. My thoughts at this point are to make some burger patties and onion rings.


----------



## susieneddy

sniper69 said:


> For today, I had some good coffee for breakfast.
> 
> Then for lunch cooked up some Conecuh Sausage (Conecuh Sausage - True Southern Flavor) and sautéed some onions and bell pepper to top it with. Added some Havarti cheese, and it made for a tasty lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight for supper there is some ground beef in the fridge. My thoughts at this point are to make some burger patties and onion rings.


I haven't had that brand of sausage in a long time. It is some good eating.
The past couple of nights we have had some pasta that we hadn't had before. It is called Creamy Tomato pasta with Chickpeas. No meat in it at all.


----------



## 67drake

Guess what day it is? Baseball day, 2 games , so I ordered a double cheeseburger. Actually the first off the grill, and it was perfect! Still pink in the middle. A rarity at ballgames.
Tonight’s bonus picture, 3 things that make me happy. Well…..most of the time……with the boys.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we went to watch the Yucatan Leones play Monterrey in baseball. It is the LMB Mexican baseball league. It was founded in 1926.
We wanted the Manolos sandwich but was told by the guy taking our order they didn't have it anymore so we bought some Boneless Chicken Nuggets and a chicken nugget pizza and 2 beers each. While waiting for our food our van driver brought us one over. He knew we wanted it because it is a damn good sandwich. It is so big that a couple can split it.


----------



## susieneddy

Last night for dinner we had some pasta with green and black olives, capers, sun dried tomatoes, grated parmesan cheese, garlic and lots of EVOO. It was quite tasty


----------



## doozie

Still working on the leftovers.
Chicken turned into a Tamale bake last night, the recipe was really a homemade cornbread topped saucy chicken/bean/onion/ cheese casserole. (Which made more leftovers!)

I’ve got a lot of Bavarian Cabbage leftover. First time I’ve ever made it.
Pretty good 








Slow Cooker Bavarian Red Cabbage


This slow cooker Bavarian red cabbage is a tasty recipe from my Mom's Crock Pot Cook book from the 70's. The dish is just as good to this day.



www.justapinch.com




And the pork roast was a big one for us, so I’ll get an extra day or two out of it too.

Cooks day off today


----------



## 67drake

We had a taco truck come to our villages farmers market, so I had a couple beef tacos and a pork quesadilla for dinner. Helps support a local restaurant, the food is a lot better than what I can conjure up, and it’s fast!
Oh, and a creamery had their truck there too. I got a ice cream cone for dessert- vanilla ice cream with chunks of rhubarb in it. Great! They were also selling rhubarb crisp, I bought their last one.


----------



## alida

@susieneddy I've had versions of that pasta dish many times. It's always good. 
I had some skinless chicken thighs marinating this afternoon in a mixture of plain yogurt and tandoori paste. They're going into the oven shortly along with wedges of onion, white potato, and peppers. I'm going to squeeze in a baking sheet with cubed sweet potatoes too, since the oven is on anyway. I'll nibble on a few cubes, but keep the rest for tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> We had a taco truck come to our villages farmers market, so I had a couple beef tacos and a pork quesadilla for dinner. Helps support a local restaurant, the food is a lot better than what I can conjure up, and it’s fast!
> Oh, and a creamery had their truck there too. I got a ice cream cone for dessert- vanilla ice cream with chunks of rhubarb in it. Great! They were also selling rhubarb crisp, I bought their last one.


You had me drooling at rhubarb. 😁 

And tacos sound good too.

I didn't eat supper last night. Went to a wedding with a dessert recption, so had a piece of chocolate cake.

This morning scrambled some eggs and added cheese. Lots of black coffee on the side. 

It is only me and my 22 YO at home today - so we are doing chili cheese dogs for supper.


----------



## susieneddy

Yesterday we had some friends over for a little pitch in meal. We had smoked salmon, smoked oysters, BBQ chicken wings, cold shrimp and dip, chicken salad in tortilla cups, cream cheese wrapped with bacon and a cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Ate at the diner after church. I had pigged out at social hour on a few minidoughnuts and bunt cake, so I only had 2 pancakes and 2 fried eggs.
My 14 year old had 2 bacon cheeseburgers and only ONE order of deep fried cheese curds, he must be watching his weight.
Sorry, no pics, the fork was quicker than the camera.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We went to the Farmers Market and came home with zucchini and Lions Mane mushrooms.

Also purchased freshly made ham and cheese crepes, lemon bundt cake slices, croissants, coffee ice cream, frozen prepared meat loaf and mashed potato dinners, truffle ranch dressing, and fresh lemonade.

Also was given a four pack of iced cinnamon rolls as one of the bakers was packing up.


----------



## alida

I love the Farmers Markets, and always come home with more than I planned too, happily I might add. 

Today I had a mushroom omelette for breakfast/lunch, and fried a lot of the rest to freeze - I got a great deal on 2lbs of mushrooms but it's not a deal if I don't use 'em up promptly in some way. 

Today though I'm having some of the baked sweet potato I made yesterday,with a hamburger patty and stir fried green beans and red pepper strips (and mushrooms)


----------



## doozie

Pork fried rice tonight, I had a few egg rolls I froze that worked out great in the air fryer too.

Tomorrows plan is Gas Station rotisserie chicken, there is a Monday chicken deal going on and I couldn’t make it cheaper myself. There was a run on it last time they had the deal, fingers crossed I can get one and I’m going there anyhow for other things. If I can’t get one there is always the never ending pork roast.

Onion bagels to be made tomorrow too.


----------



## Micheal

For tonight; roast beef with baked carrots and potatoes. If DD doesn't show up plenty of left-overs for tomorrow..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made the most amazing dip with a goat cheese base (chevre). 

8 ounces goat cheese
Big dollop of your favorite mayo
A dollop of sour cream if you have it
A dollop of ranch dressing if you have it
4 ounces grated cheddar or other similar cheese
6 slices of cooked bacon, chopped
Chives or green onions, chopped
Pepper to taste

Stir thoroughly. Smoosh into a nice container with a lid. Refrigerate over night.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I made the most amazing dip with a goat cheese base (chevre).
> 
> 8 ounces goat cheese
> Big dollop of your favorite mayo
> A dollop of sour cream if you have it
> A dollop of ranch dressing if you have it
> 4 ounces grated cheddar or other similar cheese
> 6 slices of cooked bacon, chopped
> Chives or green onions, chopped
> Pepper to taste
> 
> Stir thoroughly. Smoosh into a nice container with a lid. Refrigerate over night.


Now that sounds good. Anything with bacon is a favorite of mine.

Baseball was rained out. My wife had her community “Kids Club” tonight. I was across the street putting another mini library in. I actually posted a pic of this last winter, but had to wait for ground to thaw and find the time to put it up! So I took a break after digging the post hole and walked across the street to have some of the Kids Club pizza, they had ordered 6. Hey, it’s from the gas station, but I was starving, so I didn’t mind. BTW, this particular library is for cookbooks only, so it is apropos for this thread. I put it in the front yard of a lady who is always baking for ALL the community activities.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper I ended up making chicken and yellow rice. Some peas and carrots were added into the dish as well.


----------



## doozie

Chicken salad for lunch.
Microwaved burgers from the freezer for dinner, and any odds and ends to get rid of from the fridge.
It’s supposed to be a hot and humid day today so I’m not heating up the kitchen.

Maybe this dessert made in the instant pot. Looks easy enough.









Instant Pot Brownies Recipe


Fudgy, chocolate Brownies in the Instant Pot. You'll love this easy recipe for moist and chewy chocolate brownies!



www.shugarysweets.com




.


----------



## 67drake

A pictures’s worth a thousand words. Dinner.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper, we ended up getting some bowls at a restaurant called Bibibop. A healthy takeaway meal and enough leftovers for tomorrows lunch.


----------



## Micheal

Last night polished off the last of the roast by making beef and barley soup 
Not really the right time of year to be making soup but hey, it really hit the spot....
For tonight? Just got done with breakfast (coffee, toast and a banana) so not really thinking bout later.


----------



## doozie

The instant pot brownie, I used a springform pan.
It satisfied the craving, DH even liked it with his ice cream , but it was a dense flat brownie disc, kinda ugly really.
Tonight’s dinner is homemade TV dinners, meatloaf and mashed potatoes with sauce.


----------



## susieneddy

For the first time in 25 yrs the US and Mexico worked out a deal to import Idaho potatoes into Mexico. We bought a bag of them and we had baked potatoes that night for dinner. Those potatoes are way, way better than the white potatoes here. 
Last night we had a bacon and tomato sandwich.


----------



## alida

@doozie you can ship that brownie disc up my way anytime you want ! 😀. I was out to a belated birthday dinner tonight. Trout wrapped with shrimp and crab with a lemon sauce, and sautéed wild mushrooms. Both were delicious. Dessert was key lime pie which I neglected to take a shot of. Red wine with dinner, black coffee with dessert.


----------



## GTX63

I worked outside most of yesterday and it was hot. I was shoveling compost and inside the greenhouse much of the day. I was whooped and my wife was working all day and late as well.
I decided to make a simple meatloaf, mashed potatoes and carrots with peas for dinner as a surprise.
We usually don't have a large middle week meal like that in the summer, but she appreciated the surprise and it should last thru tonight.


----------



## doozie

Homemade ham and egg McMuffins this morning.

Bacon wrapped pork chops, applesauce, and leftover white rice I’ll add frozen peas&corn to when I heat it up for dinner.


----------



## Micheal

Was out shopping this afternoon and picked up a 1/4 lb of Bologna. 
The evening meal - a Bologna, cheese, lettuce, and tomato sandwich with dill pickles. 
Boy, it sure hit the spot but I think it'll be another couple of months before I'll think of having another....


----------



## susieneddy

Last night we had a pork chop stuffed with spinach, feta cheese, garlic and sun dried tomatoes. We had a baked potato and a Greek Salad with it. 
A before and after it was cooked. It was so large that we are having leftovers tonight


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> Last night we had a pork chop stuffed with spinach, feta cheese, garlic and sun dried tomatoes. We had a baked potato and a Greek Salad with it.
> A before and after it was cooked. It was so large that we are having leftovers tonight
> View attachment 111336
> 
> View attachment 111337


I’ll trade your leftovers for a crowd pleaser sized ballgame burger.
Yeah they’re good, but I need somevariety at this point of the season.


----------



## doozie

Tonight a beef, mushroom, carrot, and?? stewy combination over noodles.

I have some light rye flour I’ve never tried yet and it’s supposed to make a less dense rye bread, so a no knead dough will be mixed for an early morning bake tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Went out for fish fry tonight with wifey after I dropped my son off at baseball practice. I was just eating my salad when my son called and said practice got over early because only a couple kids showed up! That was the fastest I ever ate baked cod!
For dessert- I bought a rhubarb pie at the village farmers market.  It was sold by our “town baker” The lady who I just put that mini library up in front of her house ( if you’ve been paying attention). The proceeds from today’s table that her and my wife were running went to a guy in town who is having trouble keeping up with bills due to his cancer. My wife and I dropped $300 off at his house after the market was over, and he started tearing up. He is one of the most generous guys I know, so he deserves it. We’ll be doing more for him in the future, BTW.


----------



## 67drake

Oh, food pics! Eating too fast to get fish pics!


----------



## doozie

My dinner is collard greens and a single pork chop simmering in the tiny crockpot. DH does not care for it, not. at. all. 
I’m craving them.

Bread turned out very well this morning. I don’t slash the loaf before baking, I let it do its own thing.

It’s the last cool day for a while, windows are wide open so I might make a Lasagna baked in a bread pan this afternoon, it’s just the right amount for us, and we can have it tomorrow.


----------



## susieneddy

doozie said:


> My dinner is collard greens and a single pork chop simmering in the tiny crockpot. DH does not care for it, not. at. all.
> I’m craving them.
> 
> Bread turned out very well this morning. I don’t slash the loaf before baking, I let it do its own thing.
> 
> It’s the last cool day for a while, windows are wide open so I might make a Lasagna baked in a bread pan this afternoon, it’s just the right amount for us, and we can have it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 111382


The bread looks really good. It looks like the bread we buy at one of the local markets.

I had posted a week or so ago about us going to the Leones Baseball game. One of the couples didn't get a chance to have a Manolo's Especial sandwich so we decided to track them down. I found a place in Merida that makes them and of course they are right by the ballpark. So off we go to get the sandwich of all sandwiches! It took about an hour to get there. We ordered 2 of the Manolo's sandwiches, He ordered one for himself and his wife got a ham, cheese and egg sandwich which is half the size of the ones we got. The guy who was so excited to get his sandwich that he could only eat a quarter of it. I ate all of mine, the spouse ate 98% of hers and his wife ate all of hers. We sat there saying shame, shame to him. Here are some pictures of the place and of course of the sandwich. I forgot they had some super hot habanero sauce I put on my sandwich.


----------



## 67drake

susieneddy said:


> The bread looks really good. It looks like the bread we buy at one of the local markets.
> 
> I had posted a week or so ago about us going to the Leones Baseball game. One of the couples didn't get a chance to have a Manolo's Especial sandwich so we decided to track them down. I found a place in Merida that makes them and of course they are right by the ballpark. So off we go to get the sandwich of all sandwiches! It took about an hour to get there. We ordered 2 of the Manolo's sandwiches, He ordered one for himself and his wife got a ham, cheese and egg sandwich which is half the size of the ones we got. The guy who was so excited to get his sandwich that he could only eat a quarter of it. I ate all of mine, the spouse ate 98% of hers and his wife ate all of hers. We sat there saying shame, shame to him. Here are some pictures of the place and of course of the sandwich. I forgot they had some super hot habanero sauce I put on my sandwich.
> View attachment 111423
> 
> View attachment 111421
> 
> View attachment 111420
> 
> View attachment 111419
> 
> View attachment 111422


Man, I hate to post my pictures after those sandwiches- they look excellent! 
My wife and kids took me to Vickies’s diner after church, for Father’s Day. (Like we do every week . ) but I ain’t complaining! I got the “one of everything “. Self explanatory. I wanted to eat light, as I’m going to be working out in the heat all day.
Last night the wife and I went WAY out in the middle of nowhere to Castle Rock Inn. It’s pretty much a pole barn in the middle of nowhere, but they have an awesome prime rib buffet on Saturday night.


----------



## link30240

Put the Ribs on the BBQ 5 hours ago, 3 more hours to go and my mouth is already watering LOL will try to remember to add a picture later when I take them off


----------



## link30240

Falling off the bone tender . Now its resting waiting for the Asparagus, carrots and Mac & Cheese to finish up


----------



## doozie

Sloppy joe lunch on hotdog buns, less messy if the bun stays together and they needed to be used up before they go bad.

Gas Station Roasted Chicken, corn and instant pot/pressure cooker homemade sides. 
Potato salad and instant pot Mac and cheese.

I have a small 3 qt. instant pot, and will make this Mac and cheese, it uses no milk, but a bit of sour cream instead. We were surprised it was so good last time I made it, so I’ll make it again tonight, just the right amount with no leftovers 









Instant Pot Mac and Cheese


Instant pot mac and cheese, made in the instant pot mini. Fun recipe for a small batch of pressure cooker macaroni and cheese! When I first bought my instant pot mini, I thought I would only use it in the winter for comforting soups and stews. I thought of it as a replacement for...Read On →




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## alida

I've been out for more meals lately and no pictures to show for it. Today is back to normal, scrambled eggs with mushroom for breakfast, a lunch of nibbles, boccocini, feta cheese, cucumber and tomato wedges. Tonight will be tacos from a kit. I took a look at the pouches in the package, and will just buy them separately next time. The markets are full of fresh strawberries and rhubarb at the moment, so I'll have stewed rhubarb/strawberries over plain yogurt sometime today.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had Jet's pizza for supper. It was a quick meal after mowing lawn and doing yardwork.


----------



## 67drake

Insane day, in a good way, but BUSY. Lots going on. American Legion had their burger night at town hall, so that was pretty much the only time I sat down till now. Good as usual, and money goes to a great cause.


----------



## doozie

Leftover chicken, cheese, sour cream, and taco sauce wrapped in a tortilla for Lunch.

A simple peanut butter and raspberry jelly sandwich for dinner, it’s just very hot today and that’s all I felt like. 
DH had the last homemade TV dinner, and we are all good for now.

Tomorrow, planning for fish on the grill and I’ll deep fry potatoes outside too. I’m not sure what else.


----------



## alida

These burgers all look so, so good! 
I got home from work at 7:30, one hour ago, and still can't decide on dinner - or more to the point - do I actually want one this late. Thought I'd make a grilled cheese - I'm out of bread, which doesn't happen often. I suspect that I'll be eating cereal and milk for dinner, with strawberries afterwards.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> These burgers all look so, so good!
> I got home from work at 7:30, one hour ago, and still can't decide on dinner - or more to the point - do I actually want one this late. Thought I'd make a grilled cheese - I'm out of bread, which doesn't happen often. I suspect that I'll be eating cereal and milk for dinner, with strawberries afterwards.


We’ll, I’d take cereal over my experience. No concession stand at tonight’s game, so I drove around during warm ups looking for a place to get quick food. Gas station, ugh. I ate 2 of those fake rib sandwiches. Driving through a town on the way home my son wanted McDonald’s. OK, I ordered 2 cheeseburgers for me. I get down the road and start eating. NO MEAT! How do you make a burger with no meat? My sons had meat. I think it’s a conspiracy. 
Cereal sounds good right now. (Well except I’m full from fake rib meat and two buns with cheese  )


----------



## GTX63

Fried Green Tomatoes!









The secret recipe?
4 Large Tomatoes and 2 large eggs and a half cup of evaporated milk,1 cup of flour, a half cup of Cornmeal, half a cup of Italian Style Bread Crumbs, one Teaspoon of Salt, Black Pepper to taste, 1 Quart Of Vegetable Oil, Sliced Tomatoes and dip in flour, then your egg batter, then your cornmeal and bread crumbs. Deep Fry on med low heat until tender and or golden brown.
Enjoy !!!! 
PS- Mix Salt and Black Pepper with your Cornmeal and Bread Crumbs.


----------



## Micheal

Fried Green Tomatoes, haven't had any since last year.... judging the way my garden is growing I'm not gonna have any till maybe next year.😢
Been away for an extended weekend, no cooking, or dirty dishes, just be served, eat, and move away from the table....Anyway, going to have Kielbasa, kraut, and buttered pasta for the evening meal....


----------



## alida

Well @67drake I'm sorry to say that I believe I had the better dinner (rice krispies and milk). A cheese sandwich is fine....but not when it's supposed to be a hamburger. Your son's were fine though...hum, tin foil hat time? 

Today is already hot by my standards, almost 80*f, and I do believe that I'm going to stick to a cold dinner, sushi from a Japanese place across the street from my home, maybe one of their cucumber and seaweed salads too, which i love. Yes,that'll do the trick.


----------



## 67drake

No games last night! Wifey made pork chops marinated in some balsamic dressing. Also made a big batch of pasta salad. Enough leftovers to bring to work today. 
I have drywallers coming Saturday to do an entire house I’ve been working on. Going like crazy to get any last minute loose ends tied up. So I have no idea where or what tonights dinner will be. Tomorrow will be just as hectic.


----------



## doozie

Tuna salad sandwiches for lunch.

Dinner is small steaks, and homemade hash brown patties. There is some sort of frozen potato shortage at the two stores I was at recently, so homemade better be good, I’m really hoping it’s better than store bought. These grated, boiled and then seasoned potatoes have to freeze solid for a few hours before frying and we will see how they turn out tonight.


----------



## link30240

Grilled up some Chicken (mexican seasoned) for some mini tacos, added my wifes made homemade salsa and some red onion. was super tasty
















And bonus pic got our first sunflower today.


----------



## doozie

A success, it’s a do again.
I even messed up the recipe, corn flour is not corn meal, OOPS! (Which the recipe/article does mention, if I had bothered to read it)
There are little specks of cornmeal all over the potato cakes, but they were still incredible.

I have never seen corn flour in a store, and the internet claims cornstarch is not corn flour, but the recipe then says I could have used cornstarch. Maybe next time.









Copycat McDonald's Hash Browns Recipe - Mashed


McDonald's hash browns are iconic and super easy to make at home. Make a double or triple batch, and store the extra hash browns in a freezer-safe bag.




www.mashed.com


----------



## alida

Those hash browns look fantastic!


----------



## 67drake

Just walked in. Going to eat pork chop leftovers. My bonus pic is of the dungeon I’ve been working on for over 2 years. Getting drywall up Saturday will be a benchmark. . It’s food related, because every time I come home from there I’m starving.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight was a night for grilling. Ended up grilling some burgers and also some brat patties. Made cole slaw and baked beans to go with the meat. The lettuce on the burger is some lettuce my 12YO has growing in the garden. We trim what we need and let it grow some more.










There is a local store that makes the Brat patties, and had them in the meat case when I stopped in last night for a couple items. Of course some had to follow me home. . They don't always have them in the meat case - at those times I order a dozen and they make up a batch for pick up at a later time the same day.


----------



## doozie

We split a Subway sub for lunch today, a rare treat.
DH had a craving and it’s another hot day, so I was in agreement. We may have to add this as a convenient hot day meal option.
We also picked up a big tub of vanilla ice cream that is supposed to last a long time.

Burger on the grill for DH’s dinner. Chicken burger from the freezer for me. Mac and cheese, Cauliflower too.

A Little piece of corned beef in the pressure cooker right now to be used for corned beef hash for breakfast tomorrow morning.

Tomorrow night Chicken teriyaki on the grill, rice and finally some pea pods from the garden. Something has been chomping away at night and I was afraid we wouldn’t even get any.


----------



## link30240

doozie said:


> We split a Subway sub for lunch today, a rare treat.
> DH had a craving and it’s another hot day, so I was in agreement. We may have to add this as a convenient hot day meal option.
> We also picked up a big tub of vanilla ice cream that is supposed to last a long time.
> 
> Burger on the grill for DH’s dinner. Chicken burger from the freezer for me. Mac and cheese, Cauliflower too.
> 
> A Little piece of corned beef in the pressure cooker right now to be used for corned beef hash for breakfast tomorrow morning.
> 
> Tomorrow night Chicken teriyaki on the grill, rice and finally some pea pods from the garden. Something has been chomping away at night and I was afraid we wouldn’t even get any.



Seems like everything is hitting our tomatoes this year. grrrr bugs, birds, squirrels. irritating


----------



## alida

Tonight was chicken wings coated with bbq sauce, blue cheese dressing on the side, plus coleslaw and we split an order of fries. I tried a half pint of Guinness instead of my usual club soda. It was good, but very different from what I'm used too. Just the ticket for a Friday evening.


----------



## 67drake

I had steak tacos at our village farmers market. Excellent! They just put cilantro and onion on them, and that’s all they need. Wife bought 3 pints of strawberries from the Amish. That was my dessert before heading over to the sweat pit project house! (Drywall tomorrow, yea!) I put in 5 hours there after work! Anyway those strawberries are SO much better than the store bought ones. Not as big, or perfect looking, but way better taste.


----------



## doozie

DH thought homemade cones would be nice, OMG! Disaster with the cone iron, I’ve never used it before, we had a paper towel fire, smoke, burnt and stuck on batter. I will try another time with an electric single burner, I may have more control over the heat.

I went on an archeological dig into the cabinets to find the electric waffle bowl maker, pretty much found in the last place I looked, and I salvaged the original batter and we have bowls for the ice cream tonight.


----------



## link30240

doozie said:


> View attachment 111665
> 
> DH thought homemade cones would be nice, OMG! Disaster with the cone iron, I’ve never used it before, we had a paper towel fire, smoke, burnt and stuck on batter. I will try another time with an electric single burner, I may have more control over the heat.
> 
> I went on an archeological dig into the cabinets to find the electric waffle bowl maker, pretty much found in the last place I looked, and I salvaged the original batter and we have bowls for the ice cream tonight.


They look amazing. 

The story though reminds me of the time I tried to cook my wife oven baked corndogs for her surprise birthday dinner. (she loves corndogs) what a fiasco. as ugly as they were though the tasted great


----------



## 67drake

Busy day, but stopped in at the diner for breakfast. Their special was a French Toast sandwich. Basically two pieces of French Toast with hash browns, a fried egg, bacon and cheese in between. Very good!
One of our friends had a party for their daughter, who my wife babysits. The husband also helps me out on big projects. The drywallers had the entire house done by 1:00! So I ended up going to a party I thought I’d miss. They had smoked a brisket from one of their herd. (I also buy my pork from this family). So I know the origin. . I ate well!
Bonus pics of the drywalled dungeon, and the origin of my brisket.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> View attachment 111665
> 
> DH thought homemade cones would be nice, OMG! Disaster with the cone iron, I’ve never used it before, we had a paper towel fire, smoke, burnt and stuck on batter. I will try another time with an electric single burner, I may have more control over the heat.
> 
> I went on an archeological dig into the cabinets to find the electric waffle bowl maker, pretty much found in the last place I looked, and I salvaged the original batter and we have bowls for the ice cream tonight.


Your dog looks more than happy to get those bad cones off your hands!


----------



## link30240

Wife found a Turkey Breast in the freezer, Paid 3.50 for it  , She made some fresh corn Salsa and a couple Sweet Potatoes while I worked the grill. And we were able to wrestle a tomato off the plant before the squirrels got to it (tough this year)

Not bad for about 5-6 dollars in ingredients. gonna feed us atleast 2 nights and a lunch LOL


----------



## doozie

I have a pkg of turkey bacon so it’s fake out BLTs for dinner. 

I also have a pork loin soaking in brine, (Loins were on sale so it’s not a big loss if things don’t go as planned)
I’m giving homemade Canadian Bacon a try.








Homemade Canadian Bacon


It's so easy to make homemade Canadian bacon and it will blow your mind! Simple ingredients, pink curing salt and a pork loin - that's all it takes!




www.thebeardedhiker.com




The hardest part was finding the curing salt, Amazon got it to my door in a few days.

In about 10 or so days I’ll break out the smoker. Fingers crossed, and why didn’t I know about this sooner?!?
If all goes well Pastrami might be next.


----------



## GTX63

Mondays are too busy for us to cook, so our oldest son grabbed one of his bookmarked recipes and will be doing the honors tonight.


----------



## sniper69

This weekend was busy. Did some repairs/improvements on Saturday to the family "cottage" at church camp. Then Sunday we had my middle child's graduation open house. So we had mesquite smoked turkey, tavern turkey, brown sugar ham, tavern ham, beef pastrami, 3 types of cheese, rolls, toppings for sandwiches, potato salad, macaroni and cheese, baked beans, a cut fruit bowl, veg tray, and graduation cake (marbled cake with butter cream frosting). It was nice seeing family members I hadn't seen in a while, and the food was delicious.

This morning it is back to work with lots of strong black coffee to get the day rolling (didn't get home until almost midnight last night - as we travelled to closer to where family was to have the open house (packed lots of coolers, lol). I figure lunch today will be a pastrami and swiss sandwich, with some potato salad (I love the homemade potato salad my stepmom makes). Supper is still undecided.


----------



## doozie

Another convienience roast chicken, couscous on the side, along with the last 2 of the frozen egg rolls.
Weird combo, but it’s better than nothing.

I’m adding some chick peas to the couscous, so the rest of the can was turned into hummus for snacking later in the evening, served on toasted flour tortilla chips.


----------



## alida

Dinner is a bunch of “nibbles. Cucumber and red pepper slices with hummus and tzatziki. A few crackers, piece of feta cheese and sliced apple.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight ended up being a pizza night. So deluxe pizza and a half cheese/half pepperoni pizza. Hit the spot.


----------



## 67drake

The village EMT’s had pulled pork and brats tonight, raising money for our EMS. I was working on my rental a block away from our fire station, while my wife had her “Kids club” in the park across from the rental. So I walked over and got a brat meal to go for wifey, a pulled pork for me, then walked it over to the park for her. I ate mine as I drove my son to practice. Wow! Seriously the best pulled pork I’ve had in a long time. Just the right mix of salty, smoky, juicy heaven! After dropping my kid off at practice I swung back by the fire station and got 2 more sandwiches! The chief said he got up at 4 AM to start smoking it. I made sure to compliment him repeatedly. So I went back over by my wife and ate my final 2 sandwiches in the park, without a steering wheel in my hand.


----------



## doozie

Chicken salad on toast for lunch.
I usually make a copycat deli mixture with all sorts of things mixed in, such as walnuts, craisins, honey, seasonings too. We are just going plain Mayo and celery for a change today.

Brats on the grill with sweet kraut. With a warm potato salad on the side. Trying something new tonight.

I have never seen mustard kraut, but I think i can make additions and come up with something similar.
I need to use up the turkey bacon somehow too.








Frank’s Mustard Kraut German Potato Salad Recipe - Frank's Kraut


Make the perfect German Potato salad with Frank’s Mustard Kraut with our 30-minute recipe that yields 6 servings.




frankskraut.com


----------



## Micheal

Just got back from groc shopping, DD wanted me to make "Cheddar Penne with Sausage & Peppers" for tonight and since she's going to be here..
Although I had to go to 2 stores to find Cheddar Cheese Soup, fortunately I picked up a box of Penne in the first store as there was none in the 2nd store..... 
It's sure getting hard to do requests, cooking wise.


----------



## doozie

Tons of leftovers for lunch.
DH is going to upgrade the leftover potato salad with sliced brats added.

Salmon portions on the grill for dinner, so thin and small, they have been hanging out in the freezer forever (because they were not what I thought when I bought a bag of them) More leftovers as dinner sides.

Pizza dough for tomorrows pizza night, DH mentioned we have not had our monthly Pizza and the month is almost over, can’t miss out!


----------



## Evons hubby

I just finished the potato salad my Yvonne made Saturday. Yummy! Tonight it looks like tater soup made with tomatoes onions and ground Turkey.


----------



## GTX63

I just passed a container of frozen fish someone set on the kitchen counter. If my wife is cooking it, it will probably be baked. If I cook it it will be fried. If my son cooks it it will be hot and spicy.


----------



## link30240

OH man, wife made me salmon tonight. Awesome!!. She doesnt eat sea food, but man can she cook it


----------



## link30240

We fight over those brown things. she says their peas. I say theyre brown so their beans







I dont eat peas, these I eat LOL


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> I made one of those Walmart pizzas earlier this week. Eh, edible, no frills.
> I’ve been wanting something to put syrup on for a few days, so my wife made French Toast this morning. Topped with butter and maple syrup, it’s one of my simple favorites.
> For lunch I made some sloppy joes, another fast, simple, favorite.
> Last night we skipped our usual fish fry, because wifey is watching a respite care girl. She doesn’t do well going places, so we had spaghetti at home.


Walmart pizza are a good base for decent pizza. I add tomato slices (or canned tomato), garlic, mushroom, peppers, and LOTS more cheese.

Tonight, I'm not making dinner, but I totally messed up a batch of cheese. Debating whether to put it in a bucket and bring it to the neighbor for her pigs, or put it on the sweet potato plants to repel the deer.


----------



## alida

I made a pizza using naan bread as a base. The toppings were pepperoni, red pepper,onion and olives. Mozzarella and shaved Parmesan cheeses sprinkled on top.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I made a pizza using naan bread as a base. The toppings were pepperoni, red pepper,onion and olives. Mozzarella and shaved Parmesan cheeses sprinkled on top.


This sounds tasty. Pita bread works good for pizzas too.

On the subject of pizza - I remember when I was a teenager and my stepmom would use frozen bread dough (thawed of course, lol) to make pizza crust. She would use a large cookie sheet (the one with short sides) to make the pizza (pizza was a rectangle shape). It made for a thick crust, and we could load it with lots of sauce and toppings.


----------



## Micheal

Right at the moment I'm boiling potatoes for an evening's potato salad. Better to do it now then to wait for the temp (outside) to get in the high 80's... 
Now all I have to do is figure something else to go with the salad.


----------



## Pony

We pulled a lot of potatoes from the ground the other day. Think I may throw them together into a potato salad.... 

Or maybe I'll just boil them, throw them into a bowl with a stick of butter and chopped green onions, and feast on that.


----------



## 67drake

We were running around last night over at a rental property, then on to look at another property to purchase. Didn’t get done till late. So we decided to stop at a local place and get a bite. I had their 1/2 lb. bacon burger ( i forgot pics!).
As if my life couldn’t get crazier right now, my grand daughter was born Tuesday! Came home this AM. So today’s bonus picture is Kennedy Luan at 2 days old.


----------



## doozie

Cheese,sausage, etc.

Shrimp and Bacon

Some for now, some for tomorrow.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday my AC decided to act up - so last night ended up being burgers and fried from Five Guys (a burger restaurant). A little more than I prefer to spend for burgers - but they tasted great.

This morning was already quite warm in the house (I pulled out my small backup window AC unit that is designed for a 10x15 room, it gave cold air, but no way it would do even the first floor). So went and messed with the central air and got it working until a proper repair can be done. 

Trying to decide what to make for supper tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Made a couple of mini-meatloaves last night, pulled some beet greens from the garden and it all went with my earlier made potato salad...
Tonight last of the potato salad with the mini-meatloaf and I'm thinking that's enough...


----------



## doozie

We had fish tacos tonight.








Crispy Panko Fish Tacos


Recipe for beer battered panko fish tacos. Fried fish with perfect crunch & amazing flavor. Sour cream lime sauce. Mexican recipe with a twist.




toriavey.com




I’m generally not a big fan of fish tacos but we tried this tonight minus the sauce because I didn’t have the ingredients.
Spanish rice on the side.

I found frozen peaches in the freezer and made a milkshake using them for dessert.


----------



## link30240

I grilled a flank steak tonight and made steak tacos no pics was pouring rain. but they were delicious


----------



## GTX63

This was sent to me by my neighbor's wife who spent a long hot day working at her mother's farm.
Soup beans and greens with pork chops and skillet corn bread. I believe a double crust sweet potato pie was for dessert. The stove brand is unknown to us.


----------



## Pony

It was our wedding anniversary yesterday.

Made a boned leg of lamb roast on the Weber. New potatoes from the garden. Green beans from last year's garden.


----------



## Micheal

Pony, Happy belated Anniversary! How many is this?

Thinking a pasta salad for later - cooking Rotini right now......


----------



## link30240

Pony said:


> It was our wedding anniversary yesterday.
> 
> Made a boned leg of lamb roast on the Weber. New potatoes from the garden. Green beans from last year's garden.


Happy Anniversary


----------



## link30240

GTX63 said:


> This was sent to me by my neighbor's wife who spent a long hot day working at her mother's farm.
> Soup beans and greens with pork chops and skillet corn bread. I believe a double crust sweet potato pie was for dessert. The stove brand is unknown to us.
> View attachment 111843


Love that stove


----------



## doozie

Hot dogs are what DH calls them, actually Smoky links and beef links from the freezer, I’m really getting somewhere with clearing the freezer.
A pkgd pasta salad on the side. 
Maybe fresh pan fried shredded onions and potatoes if we have a big appetite tonight.


----------



## 67drake

I picked up 10 chicken tamales at the taco truck last night. These are great reheated, so figured we could pick at them all weekend.
My wife and I went out for fish fry last evening. I had 2 pieces of cod and the salad bar/soup


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> This sounds tasty. Pita bread works good for pizzas too.
> 
> On the subject of pizza - I remember when I was a teenager and my stepmom would use frozen bread dough (thawed of course, lol) to make pizza crust. She would use a large cookie sheet (the one with short sides) to make the pizza (pizza was a rectangle shape). It made for a thick crust, and we could load it with lots of sauce and toppings.


I remember the exact same pizza when I was a teenager! Pizza, homemade or store bought, the two options growing up in a very small town, was a big deal for us. Mom used a cookie sheet or sometimes a 9x13" pan for a deep dish version. Good memories.


----------



## alida

Update: I turned my oven to 400, gave it 15 minutes to heat up then opened the oven door to...no heat. Neither heating element was the slightest bit warm. I also tried just turning the broiler on, nope, zip. All four burners work just fine so it's something in the stove itself. Now I use my toaster oven nearly daily but it can't hold the volume of chicken I had to bake today. I'll bring it all raw to the bbq tomorrow and we'll heat up another grill for it. MY dinner tonight was another little homemade pizza. Cherries were fantastic as a dessert. 


dinner tonight. Hum....I have chicken thighs marinating in a tandoori spice mixture for tonight, plus more for tomorrow at a bbq. rice with onion and green peas as a side. The first local cherries of the season were at the farmers market and they'll make a nice desssert tonight, while the rest will come with me to the bbq tomorrow.


----------



## Pony

Micheal said:


> Pony, Happy belated Anniversary! How many is this?
> 
> Thinking a pasta salad for later - cooking Rotini right now......


Thank you!

22 years for us. We've been together 24 years, so we are talking about maybe celebrating our 25th in 2023. 

Or not. It may throw off our little mnemonic by which we remember how many years, because being married in 2000 makes it easy peasy.


----------



## sniper69

Friday was my wife's birthday, so we ended up at Texas Roadhouse to celebrate. I ended up having country fried sirloin and mashed potatoes with it all smothered in cream gravy.

Yesterday we had the second graduation open house for our 18 YO. The first one (the previous weekend) was out of state closer to where our families are at. This one was at home for friends to come too. We ended up with smoked brisket, some smoked sausage, macaroni and cheese, baked beans, a veg tray, cheese and cracker tray, and cake for dessert. Needless to say, I'm glad there aren't graduation open houses every year - it gets expensive.

Lunch today will be leftovers, and the plan is to make sloppy joes for supper to serve with other leftovers.


----------



## doozie

Tonight, pork chops in sauce, something green, and I’m making a lot of mashed potatoes.

Tomorrow, another gas station roast chicken, leftover mashers, and a can of baked beans from the pantry. Things couldn’t get any easier. The chicken even comes with free dinner rolls.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Pork roast is in the slow cooker.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

*The plan for July*

Fri, Jul 01 Pasta with tomato sauce
Sat, Jul 02 Apple Ofetori
Sun, Jul 03 Grilled and potato salad

Mon, Jul 04 Chicken salad with tangerines and mushrooms, rolls
Tue, Jul 05 Pizza
Wed 06 Jul Lentil pancakes with fried mushrooms and spring onions
Thu, Jul 07 Wild spinach with potatoes and fried egg
Fri, Jul 08 Fricassee with potatoes
Sat, Jul 09 Noodles with smoked trout, salad
Sun, Jul 10 Goulash seasoned with garden herbs; new potatoes and peas with wild garlic

Mon, Jul 11 Fiery hot shrimp in cream cheese sauce, noodles
Tue 12 Jul Lentil pancakes with goat cheese and nettles
Wed, Jul 13 Potato waffles with applesauce
Thu, Jul 14 Zucchini pizza
Fri 15 Jul Pasta with tomato sauce
Sat, Jul 16 Currant casserole with currants and gooseberries
Sun, Jul 17 Bratwurst with summer creamy vegetables and potatoes

Mon, Jul 18 Italian bean stew with Cabanossi
Tue 19 Jul Linseed with rice
Wed, Jul 20 Potato pockets filled with leaf spinach and feta cheese
Thu, Jul 21 Feijoada toasted bread
Fri, Jul 22 Pasta with boiled ham cream sauce, salad
Sat 23 Jul Pancakes with fresh fruit
Sun, Jul 24 Roulades, peas, dumplings

Mon, Jul 25 Paprika soup with meatballs and rolls
Tue, Jul 26 Quark balls with quince sauce
Wed, Jul 27 Hüttenkäsetaler, salad
Thursday, Jul 28 Vegetable rösti with herb quark
Fri, Jul 29 Spaghetti Bolognese
Sat 30 Jul Stuffed peppers with millet
Sun, Jul 31 Szeged goulash, potatoes


----------



## link30240

Wife picked up a 12 Flank Steak the other night, I grilled it the rain and we made Tacos out of it for 2 nights. took the left overs tonight and made me a steak pizza, and a nice steak salad. Got enough left over for a nice lunch too. not a bad way to stretch 12 bucks LOL


----------



## 67drake

We’re at BIL’s farm today. He’s about 1/2 hour north of us. Oh the food!
I might be forgetting a few,but-smoked pork loin, smoked venison loin, hamburgers made from my other BIL’s cattle, pasta salad, watermelon, molasses cookies, tater salad. I’m comatose.
Bonus picture is Driftless area summer tarp sledding


----------



## link30240

you better watch those kids close, them giant Wisconsin Mosquitoes will carry them off . i remember get ate to nothin running through a sprinkler at my grand parents house over by lake Winnebago.


----------



## 67drake

link30240 said:


> you better watch those kids close, them giant Wisconsin Mosquitoes will carry them off . i remember get ate to nothin running through a sprinkler at my grand parents house over by lake Winnebago.


Actually where his place is at, in the hills, the skeeters aren’t too bad. MY town, in the river bottoms, they have to spray. 
The gnats, different story


----------



## link30240

Unexpected torrential thunderstorm right in the middle of my cook, Really need to figure out a way to put a roof over this grill. Got the sides on meats gonna have to wait a while, probably isnt going to be my best work for this meal


----------



## link30240

Well the Bacon Cheese burgers, baked beans and corn on the cobb turned out despite the addition challenges of the weather. And the Chocolate shake was over the top.

The Hasselbeck Potatoes did not, not crispy, not soft, not done even with the extra hour on the grill. Wife even threw them in the microwave for 5 minutes to try and soften them up. made them edible but not worth the effort for the end product. 1st time trying them and not sure I would do it again.


----------



## 67drake

BIL sent home a carnivore care package with me last night. Smoked loin- pork and venison, and some grilled venison sausage. I literally just ate for the first time today, and it’s 5:30 pm. Lots I wanted to work on, but the weather isn’t cooperating here either. Great leftovers though.


----------



## GTX63

After the hog roast, hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill yesterday, nothing will be cooking at our house until the end of the week.


----------



## Micheal

Just had brunch (10 am),had a Bologna with lettuce & tomato sandwich, pasta salad, and a dill pickle.
Most likely this means an early evening meal. Wish I knew what that meal might be.......


----------



## doozie

Today is chicken salad for lunch.

Burgers that were put aside a while back and frozen and I even found a bit of chili in the freezer too for dinner.

Time to smoke the pork loin /Canadian bacon.
It took all my willpower not to peek a million times. Peeked for the photo.
Now I have to let it rest, and then into the fridge overnight, more willpower not to sample it until tomorrow morning.
I have not used the smoker for quite some time/ a year or more.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Today is chicken salad for lunch.
> 
> Burgers that were put aside a while back and frozen and I even found a bit of chili in the freezer too for dinner.
> 
> Time to smoke the pork loin /Canadian bacon.
> It took all my willpower not to peek a million times. Peeked for the photo.
> Now I have to let it rest, and then into the fridge overnight, more willpower not to sample it until tomorrow morning.
> I have not used the smoker for quite some time/ a year or more.
> View attachment 111972


Definitely curious how the Canadian Bacon turns out. The pic has me drooling.


----------



## Pony

I picked zucchini, potatoes, and onions. Had some garlic in the house already. Diced the spuds and onions, browned in some coconut oil, tossed in some garlic. Chopped the zucchini and tossed that in, along with a cup of beef bouillon. Thinly sliced leftover roast beef (also grown here), added that to the mix.

Heated through, and served for lunch.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Definitely curious how the Canadian Bacon turns out. The pic has me drooling.


Doozie and Pony win the “Made me hungry” post awards for this week. 
Yeah, someday, like maybe when I retire, I’m going to start smoking. That smoked pork loin my BIL made was like eating lean bacon. I have no self control.


----------



## Max Overhead

I get a craving, find a recipe, then cook it to death, until I no longer need the recipe. This is my latest, and after my body adjusted to it, it no longer causes me to blow up the toilet:
Playboy Chili:
Ingredients:
2 pounds | coarse ground chili beef
½ cup (or less) | olive oil
1 cup | white onion, minced (Mom would likely *chop or dice*)
1 tablespoon | fresh garlic, minced (I used 5 cloves)
1 large | green bell pepper, minced (or chopped/diced)
1 large | bay leaf (I used 2)
1 teaspoon | oregano
3 tablespoons | chili powder
1 teaspoon | cumin
¼ teaspoon | cayenne
½ teaspoon | fresh cracked black pepper
1 teaspoon (or to taste) | *kosher salt*
1 tablespoon | paprika
½ teaspoon | red pepper flakes (aka crushed red pepper)
3 tablespoons | flour
1 ½ quart | beef stock
2 teaspoons | sugar
¼ cup (about 10) | cracker crumbs
1 cup | pinto beans, drained
Instructions:
*1. *In a large pot over medium-high heat, sauté the meat in the olive oil.
*2.* Add the onions, garlic, green pepper, bay leaves, oregano, chili powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, pepper, kosher salt, paprika, and red pepper flakes. Whew!
*3.* Stir things well and sauté, covered, about *5* minutes.
*4.* Stir in the flour; blend well. Add the stock and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for *1* hour.
_Note: I noticed at this stage the chili was a little too oily for my liking which is why I think you can totally dial back on the olive oil (noted above)._
*5.* Stir in the sugar, cracker crumbs and the drained beans. Simmer *10* minutes longer.








playboy chili


Playboy Magazine: I Read It For The Recipes In a bygone era when I was far too young to know what Playboy Magazine was, someone in the family scored this chili recipe. Mom hand wrote the original r…




bettyscooknook.wordpress.com


----------



## doozie

All in all I would make it again. 
There are oven method recipes out there, so no smoker is required if smoky flavor isn’t your thing.


----------



## Pony

Spiced Lamb Pilaf is on the menu for tonight. Had quite a bit of lamb left from last week, it was use it up or freeze it.


----------



## GTX63

Granny's Igloo Cooler Corn.
Take that old cooler from your garage, wipe out the dust and spiders and toss out the empty beer cans.
Throw in a dozen or so of your shucked ears of corn. Next pour enough boiling water into the cooler to cover the corn by a few inches. Close the cooler and light a cigarette, or go back in the house and work on the rest of dinner.
In 30 minutes come back out and open the lid. Voila! The corn is cooked and ready for butter.


----------



## sniper69

I've had a terrible craving for Chicago style deep dish pizza for the last 3 weeks. Finally picked up a couple of the frozen ones made by Gino's East. Ended up putting one in the oven and having some for lunch yesterday. It took care of that craving. 

Last night was Wacky nacho Wednesday - so we had Nachos for supper. 

This morning - lots of strong black coffee. I'm still undecided what lunch and supper will be.


----------



## alida

I have some errands after work that happen to take me past a portugese bbq restaurant, specializing in chicken. That's dinner, probably with fresh asparagus. I have some cherries to finish, and that's dessert.


----------



## Pony

BBQ.... mmmmm....


----------



## doozie

Pork on the grill with the only BBQ sauce I have in the house right now, Open Pit.

I use Open Pit as an ingredient for a few things, but never just as BBQ sauce. Should be different from what we are used to.

Stuffing from a box with fresh diced onions, carrots and ?? added.

Peas from the garden, hopefully enough for two out there.


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> Pork on the grill with the only BBQ sauce I have in the house right now, Open Pit.
> 
> I use Open Pit as an ingredient for a few things, but never just as BBQ sauce. Should be different from what we are used to.
> 
> Stuffing from a box with fresh diced onions, carrots and ?? added.
> 
> Peas from the garden, hopefully enough for two out there.


Do you have a can of beer? My late Aunt Maryann used to mix beer in with Open Pit. REALLY improved the bbq sauce.


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> Do you have a can of beer? My late Aunt Maryann used to mix beer in with Open Pit. REALLY improved the bbq sauce.


We will give it a try, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Pony

Food today was in a hurry to get hubs launched off to work. Threw together pepper/onion/garlic into a hot skillet with olive oil. Tossed in a jar of cabrito, some Italian seasoning mix, and a can of tomato paste, followed by a bit of water. Heated it all through, then poured it over shiritaki noodles (we're counting carbs), followed by a dusting of parmesan. 

Side salad with vinaigrette. 

DH enjoyed it, which pleases me immensely.


----------



## 67drake

Stopped at the butcher on the the way home from work. They have some prepared food there too. So bought a pan of chicken Alfredo and another of Italian brisket, basically Italian beef made from brisket. I’ll have one of the two and bring some to work tomorrow. Today’s bonus pic is granddaughter Kennedy at 9 days old.


----------



## doozie

Open Pit + Beer was very nice.

Tonight it’s Tacos, unloaded, I only have lettuce to garnish them with. 
I’ve gone weeks not going to a true grocery store/W mart. So much time saved!
The gas station pantry has been filling in for any fresh items. I know they have tomatoes and avocados, but I’m skipping them this time. 

Now it’s become a personal challenge to make it a whole month and beyond??? without a trip to Wmart. 

Last night I found root beer in the bottom corner of the fridge for a Root beer float after dinner. We will probably have the same tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up having Chinese for supper. Lunch today was leftovers.

My plan is to have something light for supper (been craving a salad).


----------



## Micheal

Wasn't very hungry for the evening meal, mixed up some cottage cheese, noodles, and chives. Boy it hit the spot..... 
Guess I was more hungry then I thought, polished off a second mixture....


----------



## 67drake

We closed up our farmers market at 6:30,and decided to go out for fish fry. I had the 2 piece cod and salad bar. I forgot to ask for baked! I like deep fried, but I love dipping the baked in the hot butter. 
Bonus picture of my ‘63. I washed it for the first time since I bought it, so figured I’d document it! Got salad pics, but forgot the fish.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> We closed up our farmers market at 6:30,and decided to go out for fish fry. I had the 2 piece cod and salad bar. I forgot to ask for baked! I like deep fried, but I love dipping the baked in the hot butter.
> Bonus picture of my ‘63. I washed it for the first time since I bought it, so figured I’d document it! Got salad pics, but forgot the fish.
> View attachment 112043


Gorgeous ride!

Man, cars were beautiful and individual back then.


----------



## doozie

Last night I made rice to go with the tacos.

Something new to us, Black Japonica rice. (Still making a conscious effort to clear the pantry, oldest “stuff” needs to go)
To me it was cross between wild rice and bulgur wheat. I have no idea if I overcooked it, but I liked it, DH not so much, but at least he gave it the spoonful try..

I also made onion bagels last night as soon as it cooled off.

Tonight it’s leftovers of everything and more premade chicken burgers.

If it cools off enough tonight, I see I have everything to make Date bars, which rate right up there with brownies to me


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Gorgeous ride!
> 
> Man, cars were beautiful and individual back then.


Thanks!


----------



## 67drake

Ate breakfast at the diner. My son ordered first. He wanted a bacon omelette, made with extra bacon. That sounded too good! I ordered the same. I told them just cook a ton of bacon, then add a little omelette to it.


----------



## link30240

guess great minds eat alike, My wife made home made Waffles and fresh strawberry's and pineapple on the side


----------



## Pony

We went to pick up some cheese cultures today, and stopped at a restaurant named Billy Gail's. Great place. Good service, good food, fun surroundings. 

I had a very generous brisket plate with sweet potato fries and fried okra. DH had a tri-tip steak sammich, also very good. 

He's eating his leftovers for supper. I have heartburn, so I will have some Pepto.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> We went to pick up some cheese cultures today, and stopped at a restaurant named Billy Gail's. Great place. Good service, good food, fun surroundings.
> 
> I had a very generous brisket plate with sweet potato fries and fried okra. DH had a tri-tip steak sammich, also very good.
> 
> He's eating his leftovers for supper. I have heartburn, so I will have some Pepto.


I love eating at Billy Gail's. Probably the best restaurant for breakfast (in my opinion) near Branson and Table Rock Lake. My family and I definitely always enjoy eating there when visiting the area.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> I love eating at Billy Gail's. Probably the best restaurant for breakfast (in my opinion) near Branson and Table Rock Lake. My family and I definitely always enjoy eating there when visiting the area.


It was our first time there. Now I want to check out the seafood place they were advertising. Think it's over near Republic, can't remember the name.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> It was our first time there. Now I want to check out the seafood place they were advertising. Think it's over near Republic, can't remember the name.


I remember the first time eating at Billy Gail's when my family and I were on vacation. I woke my wife up slightly after 6am. She says why? We are on vacation. I said we're going to Billy Gail's for breakfast and from what I heard it is best to get there before it gets busy (they were opening at 7am that day). We got there at 6:35 and there was already another family of 4 waiting. Gail came outside, greeted us, and said she would let us in at 6:45. Sure enough, she let us and the other family in at 6:45. We were seated, kids were treated excellent, my coffee cup never went below 3/4 full and the meal was awesome (I have a pic of the meal saved somewhere (my phone or computer)). When we finished eating, paid, and left the restaurant, there wasn't an empty table in the place, and there were about 20 people waiting for a table. Now, when we make it to that area - I make a point of going there for breakfast.


----------



## doozie

I found the Billy Gail’s Facebook page…14 inch pancake, why yes!!!
Everything looks very good.

Meanwhile back here, I found round steak in the freezer, and I’ll be making round steak and gravy in the instant pot, and DH requested mashed potatoes to go with. Green beans on the side.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I remember the first time eating at Billy Gail's when my family and I were on vacation. I woke my wife up slightly after 6am. She says why? We are on vacation. I said we're going to Billy Gail's for breakfast and from what I heard it is best to get there before it gets busy (they were opening at 7am that day). We got there at 6:35 and there was already another family of 4 waiting. Gail came outside, greeted us, and said she would let us in at 6:45. Sure enough, she let us and the other family in at 6:45. We were seated, kids were treated excellent, my coffee cup never went below 3/4 full and the meal was awesome (I have a pic of the meal saved somewhere (my phone or computer)). When we finished eating, paid, and left the restaurant, there wasn't an empty table in the place, and there were about 20 people waiting for a table. Now, when we make it to that area - I make a point of going there for breakfast.


Now, waking me up early on vacation, it better be some dang good food! Sounds like it was. 
Wifey requested hamburgers on the grill. I ran out of my usual seasoning, so subbed in my favorite steak rub. I used a couple pounds of the beef we had ground from the beef we had butchered. I also picked up some sweet corn at WallyWorld, so cooked that up too. 
For “dessert” we split a can of a specialty root beer I bought at our farmers market. One lady that comes sells anything you can think of maple flavored. Carmel corn, soda,ect, as well as maple syrup itself. It was pretty good!
Today’s bonus pic is our new old dog we took in till we can rehome her. ( I started a thread on that this morning. )


----------



## sniper69

67drake - those burgers look good. Great minds must think alike - as last night for supper it was a grilled burgers, hotdogs, and brat patties kind of night. Also did some oven baked potato wedges (seasoned before baking with salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, Italian herb seasoning, parmesan cheese, and olive oil). My 18 YO baked a chocolate cake (I'm tempted, but trying to be good. Might try a very small piece - but am trying to avoid those excessive "sweets").


----------



## doozie

Monday Chicken again. Leftover Mashed potatoes for DH and some of the rice for me on the side with a can of corn to fill out the plate.

We have been using the rolls that come with the Chicken for the next day lunch sandwiches.
I found a can of pink Salmon in the pantry, so Salmon salad will be a great sandwich filling.
A Can of chilled fruit cocktail on the side tomorrow too.


----------



## sniper69

This morning was a half pot of strong black coffee and a leftover brat patty for breakfast.

At lunch some Conecuh Sausage was cooked and enjoyed.

Supper tonight was an eclectic blend of taco salad and Chicago style pizza.


----------



## 67drake

Well, we had pizza tonight too! My wife runs the “Kids Club” for the kids in town, and we ordered 6 pizzas, that I picked up from the gas station. Other people bought cookies and blueberries for snacks. We could have probably gone through another 2, but it’s always hard to predict how many people will show because of sports and vacations. Tonight we had over 50 people!
Dessert tonight - I bought a bag of Washington state cherries at WallyWorld. One of my favorites for snacking. 
Anyway bonus pic is my grandson holding (kinda) his new sister.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I made something very simple with the leftover chicken.
A jar of marinara, sautéed onions, spices, chicken and a bit of broth and penne pasta thrown together in a large pan.
The pasta cooks in the sauce with everything else, flavorful and quick.


----------



## 67drake

I had the bbq bacon burger at a local bar, with a side of tots.


----------



## doozie

Breakfast for dinner tonight. 
Sausage, eggs, shredded potato patties, Skillet zucchini slices sprinkled with cheese, and the last of the fruit cocktail on the side.


----------



## GTX63

My wife is visiting her mother out of state with my oldest son, so it is me and my youngest son home alone until Monday.
He works late and eats out, so I am emptying out left overs from the icebox. By tomorrow the leftovers will no longer be fit for human consumption show I will have to cook. My neighbor dropped off a bag of Kale with her recipe for making "Kale Chips". Not my idea of comfort food but I may make a go of it.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops tonight, and I don’t know what else yet. 

Reading about Brat Patties reminded me I have some in freezer#2, and I have frozen kraut in freezer #1 to use up. 
We don’t often go through a whole can at once, and I read freezing is a option.
I’ll find out Tomorrow night if the texture changes, Brat burgers on the grill for dinner hopefully topped with the kraut. 
I’m also hoping the neighborhood sweet corn stand is open, might be too soon though.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was 1/2 a ham steak, coleslaw (cabbage from the garden), and a sweet potato. 
Tonight, going to cut up the ham steak and will be using it in mac & cheese. At least that's the plan right now......


----------



## newfieannie

looks like everyone has been busy with their cooking and baking! i'm getting back to it now after catching up on my gardening. made bread today brown,white and cheese also some buns.

i had some apricots frozen since the pandemic started and decided to make some jam. it's my favorite jam but what they have in the store is too sweet. this is the way i like it . not very sweet and a little bigger pieces. my father also enjoyed this jam .( we always had a large wooden box








of dried apricots in the pantry. try buying that much at one time these days) when i get my hamburger buns out of the oven i'm having one slathered in good butter and plenty of jam. maybe even 2. probably heart attack on a plate but eh! i'll go happy. ~Georgia


----------



## alida

I haven’t done much cooking lately. Today though I got a craving for a real dinner, stew and do I made some. I added two diced apples to the browned meat and a bit of this and that, plus stock, and about two cups of mixed veg from the freezer. 
It was great with some mashed potato.


----------



## 67drake

Busy. Bar pizza with extra cheese.


----------



## sniper69

Been a busy week with work, and a 3 day in-person event. Tuesday I, along with some coworkers, ended up at Raisin' Canes. We all had chicken tenders, fries, slaw, and texas toast for lunch. Supper was Broccoli and cheese stuffed chicken breasts, with some mashed potatoes on the side.

Wednesday for lunch, 5 of the team went to a local Korean Restaurant. I had Bibimbap. After the event that day, came home and made meatloaf, green beans, and mashed potatoes, then had to leave again to go to a work social (part of the in-person event). So there I had something off the menu called poutine fries. This restaurant served fries with chunks of roast beef, "gravy", and melted cheese on top. Pretty tasty, and I had still had enough room for some of the supper made at home.  

Yesterday was the last day of our event, so about 7 of the team went to a local Mexican restaurant. I had a "small burrito" for my lunch.  It was very tasty.









Last night for supper ended up with a nice deluxe pizza and some fresh fruit and veg for those that wanted that.

This morning. I've been enjoying some good coffee.


----------



## Micheal

Got most of that cabbage from the garden left - so it's going to become Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage). Sure hope I don't heat up the house to much...


----------



## doozie

I picked up a Burgandy Beef Spoon Roast, so tender you can cut it with a spoon, so they say…
I’m making it out on the grill. Seared and then simmered.
We now have fresh veggies in the house, grilled pepper/ mushroom/tomato kabobs on the side. Rice too.

Also picked up a pork butt??, I don’t remember, but the smoker is coming out again, and we will be doing that in the next day or so, looking forward to pulled pork sandwiches, and I have big plans for the leftovers.


----------



## Pony

Yesterday was football burritos: black beans, cabrito, peppers, onions, garlic, wrapped up in a big honkin' tortilla with greens and salsa on the side.


----------



## newfieannie

i was talking to the db last night and he asked me if i could turn the next batch of hamburger buns into a pan of bread so i did today(although why anybody would want to make bread on a sweltering day like this i dont know) anyway i put 2 small buns in a loaf pan as usual. holy moly! came downstairs for less than 20 min and the dough was coming to meet me. had to crank the oven up to 415 to set it for a few min in case it decided to topple over in the oven. anyway sure looks and smells good. we'll see. i'll likely have to make his bread like this all the time now. means buying more eggs cause there are eggs in this. but if he's happy i'm happy! ~Georgia


----------



## Pony

Over the past few days, I've been culling old hens who are no longer laying. Because it's so danged hot, I just did a couple at a time, first thing in the morning before chores.

I now have the pressure canner loaded with jars of old bird, as well as a pot of livers simmering for chopped liver, a skillet of schmaltz in process, and the gizzards/hearts in the slow cooker with tomato, onion, peppers, and mushrooms. 

We're meeting friends for supper, though, so the spaghetti with red gravy will be on the menu tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made some hamburger helper last night. I don’t know what flavor the box was claiming to be, but older son and I were so hungry we scarfed it down.
Sitting at the diner after church. I again ordered the bacon omelette with extra bacon. . A rare moment here- a take home box for my leftovers!


----------



## doozie

More gas grilling today, ground beef / diced onion stuffed green peppers, and trying to use the gas grill as a baking oven by trying a bisquick tomato zucchini pie in a square pan. 
This may be where the temperature gets tricky.
The grill runs hell hot or not so hot, but probably too hot for baking, I should think of some other side as a backup in case the experiment goes the wrong way.


----------



## doozie

Seems to be working, had to use a cast pan to deflect the heat and moved it up. Almost done.


----------



## link30240

doozie said:


> Seems to be working, had to use a cast pan to deflect the heat and moved it up. Almost done.
> View attachment 112295


Very nice grill work Doozie


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday morning, biscuits and eggs were made for breakfast. Lunch consisted of various left overs that were in the fridge. For supper, cooked a couple of chicken dishes. Made Chicken Korma and some basmati rice. Also made some Pancit Bihon with chicken and some veg. A couple of my kids have told me it has been a while since I had made pancit, so for a couple weeks have been requesting it be made. They finally got that request fulfilled yesterday.


----------



## Micheal

Finished off the stuffed cabbage last night.... Think I've had enough cabbage for a while.  Although it's a dish that taste just keeps improving over time.
Tonight? Got to think about it.....


----------



## doozie

I’m about 3 hours in on the pork butts, I decided to get another since they were on sale and Smoke once, (work smarter not harder) DH picked up a tiny tri tip that will go on eventually too.

One pork will be portioned for the freezer, and one for the next few days and maybe anything we don’t use will be sauced and frozen for quick sandwiches.

Its starting to smell real good outside.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> I’m about 3 hours in on the pork butts, I decided to get another since they were on sale and Smoke once, (work smarter not harder) DH picked up a tiny tri tip that will go on eventually too.
> 
> One pork will be portioned for the freezer, and one for the next few days and maybe anything we don’t use will be sauced and frozen for quick sandwiches.
> 
> Its starting to smell real good outside.
> View attachment 112313


Looks like they’re waiting for their balls to finish cooking! Two beautiful dogs BTW


----------



## Micheal

67drake said:


> Looks like they’re waiting for their balls to finish cooking! Two beautiful dogs BTW


Had to look at the pic a second time.... 1st time saw the dogs guarding the pork butts and didn't pay any attention to what was on the other grate.... 😋


----------



## doozie

One nut most certainly would put it on the hot cooking grate if the smoker was lower to get me to throw it.


----------



## 67drake

Micheal said:


> Had to look at the pic a second time.... 1st time saw the dogs guarding the pork butts and didn't pay any attention to what was on the other grate.... 😋


I bet you wouldn’t get too far with one of those pork butts either!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had a rack of ribs and a rotisserie chicken from Costco. Served with it was mashed potatoes, corn, and stove top corn bread dressing. My family enjoyed the meal, and I got my fill of ribs and chicken.


----------



## 67drake

American legion had their burger night at our town hall. I ordered an extra burger. Money goes right to the American Legion.


----------



## alida

Grilled cheese sandwich tonight made with 2 year old cheddar and swiss. It and some mustard pickles were a good choice for a hot muggy day. Plus Diet Coke.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Yesterday morning, biscuits and eggs were made for breakfast. Lunch consisted of various left overs that were in the fridge. For supper, cooked a couple of chicken dishes. Made Chicken Korma and some basmati rice. Also made some Pancit Bihon with chicken and some veg. A couple of my kids have told me it has been a while since I had made pancit, so for a couple weeks have been requesting it be made. They finally got that request fulfilled yesterday.


I had to google Pancit Bihon to see what the seasonings were. I love noodle dishes and I could see making this in the near future, though perhaps with wide rice noodles since that's what I have in the house.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I had to google Pancit Bihon to see what the seasonings were. I love noodle dishes and I could see making this in the near future, though perhaps with wide rice noodles since that's what I have in the house.


alida - here is a link to a good recipe Easy Bihon Pancit - Here's How to Make It | Pickled Plum The nice thing is, that different types of Veg can be used (I used green beans, peas, carrots, and celery). I've had it a few different ways in the past - it is definitely a versatile dish.


----------



## sniper69

This morning - enjoyed some delicious black coffee, and some toast with peanut butter.

Haven't decided what to eat for lunch, may justsnack on some cucumbers that were picked from the garden.

As for supper..... well, the carcass from the rotisserie chicken we had for supper last night (and any leftover chicken meat) was used to make some stock. After straining, and then picking the meat from the strainer to add back in, added some celery, carrots, and diced red skin potatoes. Some herbs, salt, and pepper were added and everything is smelling good. Half of what is made so far will be put in a container to put in the freezer for a future meal. The rest will be reheated later, and some "dumplings" made from refrigerator dough (either crescent roll or biscuit) will be added, for a twist on chicken and dumplings for supper tonight.


----------



## doozie

I had zucchini cubed in the skillet with a slice of cheese melted for brunch.
I think I could eat zucchini every day, and will soon find out, the plants in the garden (4) are starting to go wild. I planted more than ever due to extremely bad luck in the past.
I’m thinking of trying to make zucchini bread out on the bbq in a cast iron bread pan, I have not had zucchini bread in forever.

We also sliced up the tri tip for lunch sandwiches.
I found this Triskit recipe to make it like brisket. Ours was a little over a pound, and I’d get a larger one to do it again because it worked out very well.








Brisket Style Tri Tip | Brisket Style Smoked Tri-Tip (AKA Trisket) - Fatty Butts BBQ


Learn how to smoke Tri-Tip like a brisket (trisket) for a fraction of the price. It looks and tastes just like a brisket.




www.fattybuttsbbq.com





Tonight I’m making deep fried pulled pork and salsa filled Taquitos, potato crowns, and DH wants pork and beans with his.


----------



## doozie

Pretty much leftovers today.Lots to choose from.
last nights meal turned out OK
I even tried using flour tortillas, they worked out the best.
I skipped deep frying and went for grilling.


----------



## link30240

everything cooked on the grill is BETTER 


Gonna grill me up a bunch a jalapenos and Cheese burgers tonight


----------



## 67drake

I had to go on an auto parts run to the county seat after work. Our favorite Mexican restaurant is in that town, so I got the wife and I each an order to go of their Tuesday special- Chimichangas. I got beef, wifey ate chicken.
Sorry, I finished mine before pics. So today’s bonus pic is of my now 14 year old, and I, at a car show. It pulled up on the wife’s Facebook memories. See, he was cute at one time, and no teen attitude.


----------



## sniper69

Happy national hot dog day. 

For supper tonight I carb loaded with some chili dogs topped with mustard, cheese, and onion. Some sweet and spicy pickles were served on the side, and some waffle fries done in the air fryer finished off the plate. Washed it down with some unsweetened tea.


----------



## doozie

I decided to heat up the house. I asked DH if he thought they should look like this, I have not made it in a long time. I tried this recipe.








Best Ever Zucchini Bread


This Zucchini Bread is THE BEST. It's tender, sweet, cinnamony and so good! This recipe also makes 2 loaves so you can freeze one for later!




aprettylifeinthesuburbs.com




Turned out tasting very good, and I’m going to wrap and freeze one.










Tonight we are grilling little steaks with rice on the side, maybe some zoodles if the zucchini grew overnight, otherwise green beans.


----------



## doozie

This morning I saw a microwave apple crumble for one recipe and made it.

I thought the amount of sugar it called for was excessive. The crumble top did not turn out, and the cut apple pieces were swimming in a brown sugar goopy pool. I fished out the apple pieces, and they tasted like a baked apple. Not a loss and a new idea for me.
I will peel and cut up an apple and lightly sprinkle cinnamon brown sugar and pop it into the microwave for a minute or two for a fake baked apple dessert in the future.

Dinner tonight is Homemade crunch wraps with Doritos as the crunchy part, and a batch of pinto beans on the side, and some may find their way inside the wraps too.

I’m going see if I can make some little cornbread balls with an electric cake pop maker.

I’ve been going through Cucumbers sliced with a salad dressing used as a dip for a quick snack the past few days, and that may be lunch for me today.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - here is a link to a good recipe Easy Bihon Pancit - Here's How to Make It | Pickled Plum The nice thing is, that different types of Veg can be used (I used green beans, peas, carrots, and celery). I've had it a few different ways in the past - it is definitely a versatile dish.


Thank you for this recipe @sniper69. It's on the menu for early next week. I think that I'll double up on the vegetables; I have cabbage,carrot,red/green peppers, red onion, and some green beans. I thought that I had oyster sauce in the house, but I don't so I'll meander by my local Chinese grocery shop and pick up some. This recipe seems very versatile.


----------



## alida

I'm prepping some food for our family reunion tomorrow. I'm bringing bean salad for 15-20, and a box of home made spiced pecans. We're expecting some 40 people this year, so everyone brings enough for 15 or so. 
The reunion is on the property of one of my cousins, a couple acres, surrounded by soy bean fields this year. Lots of room for games and lots of trees to sit under for those of us who avoid really hot weather. 
Everything tastes better at a gathering like this - why I'd "probably" even eat anything made with cauliflower - a vegetable that I despise. 

Oh, today's dinner will be very simple - a baked porkchop and some greens, probably kale or chard.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Thank you for this recipe @sniper69. It's on the menu for early next week. I think that I'll double up on the vegetables; I have cabbage,carrot,red/green peppers, red onion, and some green beans. I thought that I had oyster sauce in the house, but I don't so I'll meander by my local Chinese grocery shop and pick up some. This recipe seems very versatile.


alida -I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 67drake

I’m not feeling that good. So I had a pulled pork sandwich at the Farmers Market, that’s it. No ice cream, no jerky. Wife had a brat. We pretty much sold out on our table. But the kids did enjoy the ice cream!


----------



## 67drake




----------



## alida

Great looking market stand;Id be tempted to buy one of everything. And, that includes an icecream cone like that girl is eating happily.


----------



## link30240

67drake said:


> Wife had a brat


You know those are your kids too right  joke


----------



## Micheal

Because of the hot days I've been cooking meals and extra around 10:30 -11 pm. Looks like I will not need to cook for couple of days. 
Got a few hamburgers, a chicken breast, coleslaw, a pasta salad, and half a pizza in the fridge.......


----------



## 67drake

Today we had our villages “Kids Club” get together. My wife arranged to rent the Roller Rink up in the county seat. So free skating and pizza for everyone! They also served soda and each kid got a bag of cotton candy to take home. So that was my lunch- pizza! I love cotton candy actually, but I’ll eat it over the next week or so.
Todays bonus pic is the grandkids in FLA. One looks a little Asian in the pic? I swear my sons Sicilian blood must be involved ( the ex, not me, I’m Irish!) The eyes I can’t explain. 
Oh, and my two sons were in the top 3 limbo winners!


----------



## 67drake




----------



## doozie

I have giant burrito wraps left over so I decided to wrap tonights grilled mushroom Swiss burgers up instead of using buns.
I got a new spiralizer from the thrift store, one that actually works well, and made zucchini and carrot noodles. 
Pan fried rosemary potatoes and onions on the side.


----------



## sniper69

This morning, made waffles and scrambled eggs for the family. 

Lunch was whatever was found in the refrigerator (leftovers,etc).

Tonight I ended up eating a burrito made with ground beef and lots of other toppings. It went down easily.


----------



## doozie

Minestrone soup loaded with veggies tonight, DH may have a sandwich on the side.

I found several recipe for a small Chocolate zucchini cake, and it’s going to be cooler night. We will see if that happens though.


----------



## alida

Family reunion. 45 people turned out and it was a perfect day, 78*F, on a property with lots of shady spots too. I tried to sample a little from each potluck dish. The bean salad in the picture was one of my contributions. There was a marinated veg salad that I came back for a bit later, plus a a scoop of coleslaw. 
I didn’t get a picture of the dessert table before the crowds got to it. There were many home baked treats and homemade strawberry ice cream. We also had a watermelon, and cherries and all the little ones took pleasure in seeing how far they could spit out the seeds towards the fields of soybeans that surround the property - no trying to aim at your elders! 🙂
Lots of games, lots of catching up from the last two years. I’m already looking forward to next years gathering!


----------



## 67drake

The wife and I were running, as usual. I only had a bowl of cereal and my coffee this AM, so we were starving by dinner time. We decided to try a new place in a town about 12 miles south of us, The Thirsty Farmer. They butcher their own beef, then grill steaks and make brisket until they run out, then start over. Well, we missed the last steak by about an hour. .
So plan B, I had a bacon cheeseburger with extra bacon with fries. It was great! We’ll be checking ( or my wife, as I don’t Facebook) Facebook to see when they have smoked brisket ready to go in the next few days.


----------



## doozie

Two egg zoodle “pancake” for breakfast. 

Gas station roast chicken for dinner, cup of soup, stuffing with all sorts of additions, and buttered peas on the side.
Still trying to motivate myself to make the cake.


----------



## Micheal

Wow, finishing up the left-overs tonight.... 
It was either me or the trash-man - trash pickup Tues a.m.


----------



## alida

Rotisserie chicken and a bagged salad that I picked up on the way home from work. Dessert is some local cherries and a bit of yogurt.


----------



## 67drake

Our villages EMS was having their cookout again tonight, at the volunteer fire department building,at the same time as the “Kids Club” my wife runs at town hall. Soooo…. I got a cheeseburger and brat for wifey, and a hamburger and brat meal for myself, then brought them back over to town hall to eat together. Sorry, I ate before I thought of pics, so here’s some kids!


----------



## sniper69

Scrambled some eggs and cheese this morning and warmed some corn tortillas to serve with them.

Lunch was a burrito (the other day I bought two and one was in the fridge calling to me, lol)

Supper tonight, cooking up bacon to go with some lettuce and tomatoes from the garden. Currently cooking up a few more pounds of bacon to have ready in the fridge for snacks, or, if any survives - future meal prep.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Scrambled some eggs and cheese this morning and warmed some corn tortillas to serve with them.
> 
> Lunch was a burrito (the other day I bought two and one was in the fridge calling to me, lol)
> 
> Supper tonight, cooking up bacon to go with some lettuce and tomatoes from the garden. Currently cooking up a few more pounds of bacon to have ready in the fridge for snacks, or, if any survives - future meal prep.


Just remember, you can never have too much bacon.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Just remember, you can never have too much bacon.


True, that's why 6 pounds is being cooked (almost done cooking though - the house has the smell of bacon, lol)


----------



## sniper69

sniper69 said:


> True, that's why 6 pounds is being cooked (almost done cooking though - the house has the smell of bacon, lol)


And there is enough left to fill a one gallon bag. I think we're covered for pre-cooked bacon this week. 😁 👨‍🍳


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> And there is enough left to fill a one gallon bag. I think we're covered for pre-cooked bacon this week. 😁 👨‍🍳


That’s about 1 sandwich for my 14 YO.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> That’s about 1 sandwich for my 14 YO.


It would've been for me when I was 14 too, lol. Now it will be a couple sandwiches (or a snacking on when walking by the fridge).  The bagged stuff is what was left after we ate some. I normally wouldn't cook so much, but had two 3lb packages that were getting close to the use by date, so figured might as well get the bacon cooking all done at once, and save some time.


----------



## doozie

I finally made my cake, and quickly froze half of it, it was only a 9x9 pan, but I’m afraid we (me) might make it disappear overnight. You’d never know there was zucchini in it.

Chicken salad sandwiches tonight with assorted leftovers.

A cucumber onion salad in oil and vinegar, a summertime favorite, and it just gets better as the flavors meld together.

Now I want bacon


----------



## sniper69

Well Breakfast this morning was French toast and bacon. I didn't eat lunch (to full from breakfast). Supper tonight was Salisbury Steak, mashed potatoes, and corn.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> I finally made my cake, and quickly froze half of it, it was only a 9x9 pan, but I’m afraid we (me) might make it disappear overnight. You’d never know there was zucchini in it.
> 
> Chicken salad sandwiches tonight with assorted leftovers.
> 
> A cucumber onion salad in oil and vinegar, a summertime favorite, and it just gets better as the flavors meld together.
> 
> Now I want bacon


doozie - maybe chicken salad sandwiches topped with bacon? I know I definitely like them that way. Kind of a hybrid club sandwich, chicken salad, bacon, lettuce, and tomato.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made spaghetti today, so I had a big heapin’ helpin’ of her hospitality right when I got home from work.
Tonight I made some taquitos in the air frier, then dumped some extra hot salsa over them. I bought it at the village gas station. Some mom and pop small batch kinda local company, thatI had never heard of. But it’s got to be good, it’s made in Iowa! Mmmm…Iowa salsa!


----------



## 012345

Mayapple Jelly. Just harvested a few buckets of ripe Mayapple pods.


----------



## 67drake

Tonight the next town over has their American Legion burger night. Burgers are better and bigger than our towns. I had 2, and plastered all the toppings on that they provided. Yeah, there’s actually big patties under those toppings!
Usually they have it in a park on the main highway through town, so a lot of people stop just because they see it. They took the pavilion down last week to build a bigger one, so they decided to have it at the park right on the Wisconsin river. I actually like this place a lot better! More shade, beautiful view of the river and boat launch,and more open, so you get a breeze!


----------



## doozie

Tonight was deep fried fish, this time cut as nuggets and I tried a tempura type batter. Zucchini found its way into the batter too, not bad at all.
Little red potatoes quartered and out on the grill and now we are stuffed.


----------



## alida

I think that most of the last ten posts mentioned bacon - and now I want some, on a burger. Maybe tomorrow. 
I had chicken wings instead with sweet potato fries. Chocolate/coffee ice cream for dessert. Lunch was a big chopped salad so I did eat some vegetables.


----------



## Pony

Experimenting with cheddar cheese recipes. I think I just about have the cheddaring process down. Time will tell, because it has to age. 

I was in a fun mood at lunch time, so I made shrimp toast. DH enjoyed it very much.


----------



## doozie

I took what I thought was a hunk of pork for a pork pot roast out of the freezer last night. Turns out we are having some pork ribs tonight instead, said so right on the label.

I’m going to try and spiralize a sweet potato just for kicks and cook it in a foil pack on the grill alongside. Garlic bread for a change on the side too.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday morning enjoyed lots of strong black coffee for breakfast. Then cooked some Concecuh sausage with bell pepper and onion for lunch. With most of the family out of town, my 23 Yo and I decided to use a gift card i had received for father' day, and ordered takeaway from a restaurant called Bibibop. Each of us got a bowl. Mine was super greens salad topped with red cabbage, bean sprouts, sesame kale, carrots, scrambled egg slices, cheese, and double steak. A little gochujang sauce drizzled over it all. Made for a healthy meal.


----------



## doozie

Pizzas tonight, topped with the usual and first little green pepper from the garden, I might even prepare some zucchini to go on half of mine without being too watery (I hope.)

Cookies today too. Just 12.








Almond Date Thumbprint Cookies


The inspiration for these delicious, marzipan-like cookies comes from a dessert I first made in high school. As part of an assignment for Latin class, I had to prepare a dish from an ancient Roman …




bakerwithoutborders.com


----------



## Pony

Had a LOT of chicken wings, so today's lunch was Buffalo wings and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## 67drake

Like always I’m at my village’s farmers market till we close at 6:30. I had a pulled pork sandwich, which didn’t last long enough to take a picture of. The ice cream guy sells random local and home made items. I couldn’t resist his home made rhubarb crisp. I also stocked up on cheese spread. We let the local Girl Scout troop use half our tables to set up camp and sell.


----------



## 67drake

Oh, and I’m on my way back to the ice cream truck now. He has lemon meringue flavor. 
Boy I can’t wait till our Cherry tomatoes come in! We sell out in the first 20 minutes every week! Maybe they’ll be ripe by next week.


----------



## Micheal

Last night made chicken filled stuffed shells; finished them off with today's lunch. 
Now I'm wondering what to make for the evening meal? Maybe something will come to mind later, as I'm hungry, but not that hungry.... it's a sad place to be.


----------



## sniper69

Last night made a type of beef stew and put some large dumplings on top like grandma used to do (different than the dumplings used in chicken and dumplings - these puff up like a biscuit and are on top of the stew).

Today, had some leftover stew for breakfast, along with my usual dose of strong black bean juice (coffee).
My wife and kids made it home, so by request I made sloppy joes and cole slaw.

Cookies were baked for dessert.


----------



## alida

I found some vindaloo lamb in the freezer and had that for dinner tonight. I added some pre-cooked potatos that were in 1/2" cubes to the mix to turn it into something more like a stew, reheated very slowly. A few days ago Doozie mentioned a cucumber/onion salad and that was on my mind, so I made some. I ate some of that with the stew and it helped cut the richness of the lamb nicely. Dessert was some coffee/chocolate ice cream.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## doozie

Tonight Chicken breast sliced for sandwiches on sour dough buns.
The sweet corn stand is open so I’m picking up enough for tonight and I’m going to make corn relish today or tomorrow.

We once went to a very classy restaurant and their idea of asparagus on the side was one thin measly spear.
I have exactly one green bean that was ready in the garden, I think I’ll place it on DH plate tonight to see if he remembers.


----------



## Pony

Thanks for reminding me. I have to get out to the bean patch, after I run a very special errand today.


----------



## Micheal

Just finished off a (real) hotdog, no way anything like GTX53 mustarded up.... 
Went shopping this a.m. and bought a small London Broil. Figure I'll cut it up for stew meat and such; sure was a lot cheaper $2.99 vis $4.99..... 
Besides the stew I've been thinking bout beef & barley soup for some reason.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Nothing cooking today. On Thursday evening, I was eating some incredible chicken alfredo and got a piece of chicken stuck in my throat. It took about a day for it to get unstuck and go down. Luckily, I could breathe and drink liquids.

My esophagus is irritated, swollen, and unwilling to deal with ANYTHING other than liquids.

I've experienced this before, so I'm hoping to be able to swallow food in a couple of days.


----------



## doozie

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nothing cooking today. On Thursday evening, I was eating some incredible chicken alfredo and got a piece of chicken stuck in my throat. It took about a day for it to get unstuck and go down. Luckily, I could breathe and drink liquids.
> 
> My esophagus is irritated, swollen, and unwilling to deal with ANYTHING other than liquids.
> 
> I've experienced this before, so I'm hoping to be able to swallow food in a couple of days.


That sounds terrible! 
I wouldn’t have been able to remain calm and wait it out.
Glad it dislodged for you.


----------



## alida

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nothing cooking today. On Thursday evening, I was eating some incredible chicken alfredo and got a piece of chicken stuck in my throat. It took about a day for it to get unstuck and go down. Luckily, I could breathe and drink liquids.
> 
> My esophagus is irritated, swollen, and unwilling to deal with ANYTHING other than liquids.
> 
> I've experienced this before, so I'm hoping to be able to swallow food in a couple of days.


That sounds very painful and I'm glad that that piece of chicken dislodged on it's own. I'm with Doozie on this one, I'm not sure that I could be as calm as you appear to be. I hope that cold drinks are easing the pain.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nothing cooking today. On Thursday evening, I was eating some incredible chicken alfredo and got a piece of chicken stuck in my throat. It took about a day for it to get unstuck and go down. Luckily, I could breathe and drink liquids.
> 
> My esophagus is irritated, swollen, and unwilling to deal with ANYTHING other than liquids.
> 
> I've experienced this before, so I'm hoping to be able to swallow food in a couple of days.


Ugh. I had a small pocket in my esophagus that food would get stuck in. It was the worst feeling when it happened. I actually blacked out a few times, as my body responded as if I were choking, even though breathing was not a problem. Chicken and carrots were the worst. I had to have a procedure to open up my esophagus a while back.


----------



## 67drake

My wife’s uncle passed a while back, and his funeral was today back in the city of Racine, where he used to live. So my lunch today was great Italian food at a restaurant here after the funeral. I haven’t had good pasta in a long time. Spending the night at my sons house here in the city, so we’ll probably just order pizzas later.
This is a first, in lieu of flowers, my wife’s uncle wanted people to donate to stock the local lake with Walleye. Lord knows he caught enough in his life that they need restocking! His life was fishing.


----------



## doozie

Pulled pork sandwiches, rosemary and garlic potato, corn in the cob for dinner.

I’m topping my sandwich with some corn relish, I tried a different recipe for a refrigerator relish this morning that used way too much celery seed, and I skipped the jalapeño.
I’m hoping it tones down under refrigeration, but at least it didn’t make a ton.








Sweet and Spicy Corn Relish - Crumb: A Food Blog


A sweet-and-spicy homemade version of the classic Toronto hot dog cart condiment featuring fresh summertime corn and sweet red peppers.




www.crumbblog.com





Tomorrow I’m trying an instant pot meat sauce and spinach lasagna made in a springform pan. I’m not sure what we will have on the side yet if anything.


----------



## 67drake

A neighbor who bought a bunch of cabbage and cucumbers off of us at the farmers market, dropped off some cabbage rolls and cucumber salad for our dinner. I love it when neighbors cook for us! Bonus pic- my grandson wearing a shirt I bought him. My son said they’re using it to hang on his daycare cubby.


----------



## alida

Dinner from your neighbours! I agree, they are great people. The food looks good, and so does the picture of your grandson. 

Dinner here was made by me today and it wasn't fancy. I just put together a plate of things to nibble on - cucumber, red peppers, a couple types of crackers - a couple plain a couple with pate, cubes of 2 year old white cheddar, walnuts and cherries. That plus a glass of sparkling water from my Sodastream, and a new book to read while out on the balcony was perfect.


----------



## Pony

Yesterday's dinner was a couple of jars I opened and popped into the dutch oven: 1 jar beans, 1 jar chicken, 1 jar peppers. I tossed in the leftover cabbage from breakfast. Stirred together, served with tossed salad and buttered crackers. 

DH pronounced it "quite tasty." 

i am tired this morning. Have to post the reason I'm tired in a thread on Families...


----------



## sniper69

On Saturday, we ended up with donut holes for breakfast from one of the local donut shops. Lots of strong coffee for me.
Lunch was a pick your own from items in the fridge.
For supper we ended up with the grill fired up, and burgers, hot dogs, and Italian sausage were grilled. We had sliced tomatoes from the garden and also did some waffle fries in the air fryer for those that wanted fries.
I also pulled some meat from the freezer to thaw for Sunday's supper. The flanken style beef ribs were put into some bulgogi/kalbi style marinade to marinate overnight in the refrigerator.

Sunday morning, my 23 YO cooked bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast.

Sunday afternoon, some potatoes were washed, rubbed with coconut oil, sprinkled with salt, and wrapped in foil. They went in the oven to bake. Then in the evening, the charcoal was prepped in the grill and some T-Bone's that looked more like porterhouse were grilled first. Then the flanken style beef ribs were grilled. The meat was served with baked potatoes topped with butter, cheese, sour cream, and some salt and pepper. Mine was also drizzled with some gochujang. Some fresh berries were also served.

After supper, I ended up picking some more cucumbers and tomatoes from the garden. Then checked the green bean plants to see if they were ready (I had planted them late this year). For a first picking, we got almost a quarter of a plastic grocery bag worth, and there are a bunch that weren't picked that are almost ready.


----------



## doozie

Instant pot lasagna is a do again.Browned in the air fryer for a few moments before serving. Half will be frozen for a future dinner.








Mouthwatering Instant Pot Lasagna | Tested by Amy + Jacky


Your family will cheer for this easy lip-smacking good dinner! Heavenly rich lasagna packed with creamy melted-cheesy layers of glorious satisfaction. *hip hip hooray*




www.pressurecookrecipes.com













I forgot it was Monday sale Chicken day, I ended up getting one for making a casserole of some sort tomorrow and it will work for some hearty sliced chicken breast sandwiches for DH’s lunch for a day or two.


----------



## doozie

I picked up a barely/never used 3 chicken/turkey beer can “keg cooker” from the Goodwill for a grand total of 3.99.

I wanted to see if I could use it as an camp oven to bake bread on the gas burner by removing the can holders. I suppose a big stock pot could have worked just as well with something used as a heat diffuser.
The keg has two flat metal plates that go on the bottom and the top fits tight. I placed the bread pan on a small platform.

It gets the casserole test later on for dinner.

Well, it works, a bit too crispy crusted this time for me Haha.
Thank goodness I checked it at the halfway done mark.
I need to turn down the heat, but I did have a grilled cheese for lunch with the bread.


----------



## Micheal

Left-overs last night.... 3 eggs over-easy, toast, large orange juice, and 2 cups of coffee for breakfast.
DD offered to get a pizza for evening meal.... gee don't have to cook tonight... which is a good thing....


----------



## 67drake

Grilled 4lbs. of hamburgers last night. That should last us till at least tonight.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had nachos, topped with a couple types of cheese, taco beef, tomatoes, lettuce, sour cream, and taco sauce. For my kids that don't like nachos - I took some of the ground beef and fried up some burgers for them.

This morning - I had a few cups of strong black coffee. For lunch, air fried some tater tots at the request of my kids, and also used some more ground beef to serve the tater tots with burgers (I enjoyed the burger - but now want a nap, lol).

Supper tonight is still undecided. I do have some ground beef left in the fridge. If it isn't used for supper it will be wrapped up and added to my stash in the freezer (gotta love the big packs of ground beef from costco).At this point - I'm craving a salad for supper - but will have to see what ends up being made.


----------



## doozie

KFC for lunch today, we have a weak spot for it, and we were out. A road was closed going to our destination so we went on an unexpected adventure and saw some beautiful scenery!

Zucchini meatball subs with leftover sauce that was not used from the lasagna tonight.


----------



## Micheal

DD was good enough to leave me what was left-over from the pizza - it's lunch........
Going to try a Mac & Cheese with ham recipe tonight; using Kraft shredded cheese instead of the 3 year old cheddar like I normally do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Soup. Ice cream.

Still not swallowing. Have an appointment with the Ear, Nose, and Throat guy next Tuesday.


----------



## doozie

Beef spoon roast, and they do turn out very tender.
Corn on the cob on the side, maybe carrot coins ,too.


----------



## 67drake

Still working on those hamburgers! I had 2 for dinner. I also cut up a cantaloupe that a friend dropped off today. I cut one up last night, and it was gone by the time I came home from work today. I guess the kids liked it!
I also splurged and bought a bag of cherries last night. They aren’t really in season locally yet, so I imagine they are from the west coast somewhere = expensive, but boy are they good!


----------



## Summerdaze7

sniper69 said:


> Yesterday morning enjoyed lots of strong black coffee for breakfast. Then cooked some Concecuh sausage with bell pepper and onion for lunch. With most of the family out of town, my 23 Yo and I decided to use a gift card i had received for father' day, and ordered takeaway from a restaurant called Bibibop. Each of us got a bowl. Mine was super greens salad topped with red cabbage, bean sprouts, sesame kale, carrots, scrambled egg slices, cheese, and double steak. A little gochujang sauce drizzled over it all. Made for a healthy meal.


I love Bibibop! My workplace had a retirement luncheon for me, and said I could pick the food, and I chose Bibibop! I like the Tofu there a lot, and also, they have the best Teriyaki sauce I've ever had. They sell bottles of some of their sauces, but not the Teriyaki...bummer.


----------



## sniper69

Summerdaze7 said:


> I love Bibibop! My workplace had a retirement luncheon for me, and said I could pick the food, and I chose Bibibop! I like the Tofu there a lot, and also, they have the best Teriyaki sauce I've ever had. They sell bottles of some of their sauces, but not the Teriyaki...bummer.


Bibibop is definitely in my top 10 favorite restaurants (here is a link for anyone curious BIBIBOP Asian Grill | Build Your Own Bowl Restaurant ). I wonder if they will expand to more states over time (would be nice to see them in even more places than they are currently). Sort of like Melt- it is also an OH restaurant, but would be nice to see it expand to some other states. 

As for the sauces at Bibibop - my 23YO loves the yum yum sauce they have. For me, I'm more into the wonderful flavor of gochujang.


----------



## doozie

Every bowl on the Bibibop menu looks delicious! None near me yet unfortunately.

Hot dogs for lunch, topped with the works. I think DH has some Dill pickle potato chips stashed somewhere that will go good along with the dogs.
Leftover roast beef for sandwiches tonight, and any odds and ends on the side.

Today I’m picking up more corn and putting kernels in the freezer, a few cobs too for a future corn stock for a corn chowder/soup.
Also freezing parsley from the garden, it did well for a change.
I see lots of ways to freeze it, but I need to conserve space in my freezers, so I’m trying something I hadn’t seen before by chopping and adding about a tablespoon of veg oil and then putting into a ziplock bag and flattening. Break off what you need in recipes. Maybe the oil keeps it from forming a solid block?? We will see.


----------



## doozie

Oh, and a banana popsicle to start the day.( from the cooking threads)
Toddler sized, but good.
I need to look into advanced ice cream/popsicle molds maybe. I didn’t know there were so many options nowadays.


----------



## 67drake

At our farmers market they had pulled pork and brats. I opted for the pork. Then had some raspberry white chocolate ice cream in a cone. I washed that down with fresh lemonade with blueberries in it.
Later we’re going out with another couple to the Thirsty Farmer for fish fry.
Hot today, everyone is in a he shade!


----------



## sniper69

Lunch today was some conecuh sausage with provolone cheese.

For supper tonight, we had breaded chicken breast chunks cooked in the air fryer, and some waffle fries and fried okra was also cooked in the air fryer.


----------



## Forcast

Red beet eggs


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Banana/blueberry/strawberry goat milk smoothie.


----------



## alida

It's hot and muggy here (to me). Lunch and dinner were first of the year tomatos, and fresh mozzarella cheese, with basil. Dessert was two peaches. I'm not quite sure about tomorrow, yet, except that it'll include fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## doozie

Pinto beans in the pressure cooker.
I’m determined to use them, so it’s a weekly thing now.
I’m trying out a herby garlic beans recipe.
Garlic, rosemary and thyme with chopped carrots celery and onion for a change just to see if I will like them any better that way.

Salmon on the grill, rice and corn on the cob for dinner.
Zucchini is quite possible too since I’ll be shredding and freezing more today.


----------



## sniper69

This morning, after getting some coffee into my system - ended up making hash browns, scrambled eggs, and sausage for the family. Below is a picture of my plate. The red stuff on the eggs and hash browns is gochujang sauce.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> This morning, after getting some coffee into my system - ended up making hash browns, scrambled eggs, and sausage for the family. Below is a picture of my plate. The red stuff on the eggs and hash browns is gochujang sauce.


You’re making me hungry!
I bought some thick cut bacon from the farmer at the farmers market that also has the ice cream truck. He sells fresh butchered meats, jerky, beer sticks, ect. So the plan is for BLT’s tonight, as we also have some big ripe tomatoes too.
My sons football team has a cookout after practice today, so I imagine lunch will be hamburgers and brats.
My breakfast is coffee and a banana, as usual. Now to get my lazy butt outside before the mid 90’s temperatures hit, otherwise I won’t get anything done today!


----------



## alida

We don't have Bibibop up here, but we do have a another chain that sells similar bowls,with plain or purple rice as the base, and there are other Korean restaurants around too. It's just as well I don't have Bibibop close by, I could eat one of those bowls three times a week, maybe more. 
Tonight is grilled salmon and asparagus, plus corn on the cob. It's a pretty darn good compromise.


----------



## 67drake

Well temps we’re so high here my son didn’t want to go to the cookout after practice, so we skipped the cookout. I stopped at store and got good beef hot dogs and spicy Italian sausage. I grilled those, then made BLT’s.
Ive never had bad bacon, so it goes without saying they were great!


----------



## doozie

I decided to make some chicken stock yesterday in the pressure cooker for todays minestrone soup. I’ll add some of the beans from yesterday and it would probably be enough for a meal, but I’ll also make some chicken nuggets from a bag made in the air fryer for sandwiches.

I want to make some amaretto flavored biscotti, and the sun isn’t blaring today, so using the oven isn’t out of the question. 
Maybe a small batch of chocolate chip cookies too, as long as I’m turning it on anyway.


----------



## 67drake

Went to the diner after church. I had my favorite burger, the “Slap it to me” burger. Basically a bacon cheeseburger with pepper Jack and chipotle sauce.
Heading to Dubuque to do some shopping. I suppose dinner will be at some chain we don’t have around here. Probably Chic- fil-a or Arby’s. We’ll cross that bridge when we get there. (literally, the Mississippi!)


----------



## doozie

Whooo!, all done and time for a tea break.
Those air bake pans really do work, for some reason I didn’t use them exclusively today, and almost burnt the bottom to inedible on one of the biscotti logs. 
Baking goodies is pretty much hit or miss for me, Haha.


----------



## doozie

Tonight, Roast chicken, instant pot Mac and cheese, broccoli on the side.

Chicken salad with the leftovers for lunch tomorrow, and maybe chicken, tomato and lettuce wraps for the next days lunch if I don’t use all the meat for the chicken salad. 
(Maybe I should just buy two chickens with all these plans of mine, chicken fried rice sounds good to me too)

Tomorrow night Grilled Garlic Basil pork chops, foil pack Parmesan butter and herb potatoes, and a salad.


----------



## alida

A Korean bowl like the ones you all get at Bimibop.
Purple rice, bulgogi beef, with kimchi, carrot, edamame, spring onion and cilantro. Spicy sauce drizzled on top. There are lots of other options; the raw tuna version on cold ingredients looks good too.


----------



## 67drake

Nothing as elaborate as Alidia, just leftover Italians and dogs for supper. BUT wifey made some cucumber salad. One of my favorites. Am I the only one that drinks the vinegar/dill mix after the cucumber and onions are eaten?
Yesterday in Dubuque mattress shopping, we forgot Chic fil a is closed on Sunday. We settled for a Asian restaurant. They had crawfish on their buffet. Never tried these before! I actually had to look up online what to eat besides the tail. (Hey! I’m a yankee alright! ) Anyway it said you can suck the juices out of the head. I took a pass and just stuck to the tails!


----------



## Micheal

Last night made Scalloped Potatoes with ham; got enough left for lunch today. Getting better at down-sizing meals. 
DD made a request for Stuffed Zucchini sooooo. 
Going to be stuffed with a mixture of hot sausage, spaghetti sauce, and Italian cheeses.


----------



## doozie

A buffet of leftovers, a good thing because it’s going to be a hot day here, kitchen is closed.

Tomorrow, Applesauce bread or muffins.
Pepper and egg sandwiches for breakfast and maybe a meatloaf, beans and some mashed potatoes for dinner.


----------



## GTX63

I passed by a baking sheet full of frozen Talipia on my way thru the kitchen. It looks like rice with peas and some sort of fishiness for dinner.


----------



## alida

lunch will be a chicken sandwich with homemade bread/butter pickles and lettuce/tomato, (I didn't make the pickles) plus a peach. The temperatures have dropped from 85F a day ago to 70F today so I've decided to make a simple pot roast; some for now, some for the freezer.


----------



## Micheal

Made the stuffed zucchini yesterday must have been real good DD took all the left-overs.... Got quite a shock though when I went to buy the hot sausage,. 3 maybe 4 weeks ago I paid $3.49 a pound yesterday when I got same size packet it was $5.47. 
Tonight, got yellow wax beans out of the garden; with those and a grilled ham & cheese sandwich it will be more than enough.............


----------



## 67drake

Town board meeting tonight wifey and I have to attend, so no time to go out or cook anything elaborate. I saw a package of Buffalo flavored rice in the cabinet, so I made that. Then while watering out on the deck I ate some ripe tomatoes and small cucumbers right off the vine. Kind of an obscure dinner, but it works. Tonight I have more cherries I bought, for a snack.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Drum roll!!!! I can swallow again. 

I made tuna noodle casserole and a chopped salad for supper. Dessert will be vanilla pudding (from scratch with goat milk) and fresh peaches.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Drum roll!!!! I can swallow again.
> 
> I made tuna noodle casserole and a chopped salad for supper. Dessert will be vanilla pudding (from scratch with goat milk) and fresh peaches.


Not to be nosy, but I am. 
Just curious if it was a tear/cut in the esophagus, or what. I think I remember saying in a thread I had to have a procedure to expand my esophagus because it had a small pocket and was narrow. Some foods, like carrots and lean meat, especially chicken, would get stuck. It was AWFUL.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I saw an ENT yesterday. He sprayed numbing stuff up my nose and threaded an amazing camera device through my nose and sinuses and down my throat. He could see all the way to my voice box (larynx.). No polyps, pockets, growths, scar tissue or anything.

He referred me to a gastroenterologist who had no appointments until next week on Thursday.

Today, I was able to eat guacamole and saltine crackers (no chips) for lunch.

This evening, I decided to risk actual food. I am being careful to chew thoroughly, and it’s working.

I have NO idea what changed other than the numbing spray.


----------



## 67drake

That’s great. Hopefully it was a one time deal. I actually passed out a couple times when it happened to me. I think it was like a reflex, like my body thought I was choking, even though I could breathe fine when it happened.


----------



## GTX63

Our oldest son loves to cook. This is a creamy garlic bacon mushroom recipe he did last night. Large whole mushrooms with parmesan and mozzarella cheese, garlic, evaporated milk, chicken broth, chopped and diced bacon, parsley on top and seasonings to taste. I may have missed some of the ingredients as they told me but it was umm ummm good!


----------



## alida

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Drum roll!!!! I can swallow again.
> 
> I made tuna noodle casserole and a chopped salad for supper. Dessert will be vanilla pudding (from scratch with goat milk) and fresh peaches.


That's great news Alice! I'll bet that real dinner tasted very good.


----------



## GTX63

Had lunch at one of our uptown diners.
This is a double whopper, country fried steak, breaded tenderloin , fried egg, coleslaw, lettuce tomato onion with fries on the side. 
I can either lay down now and take a nap, or go out and finish splitting some wood.


----------



## doozie

All plans changed today, we had some fun 
Kayaking among the Lilly pads and then home to grind some steak and bacon together for bacon burgers cooked on DH’s first try at making a small batch of lump charcoal. Finishing off cooking the pkg of bacon and a treat for me.


----------



## alida

We had a power outage around much of the city for 8 hours. I fgured that it was a good time to use one of the many cans of tuna I have in my pantry- mixed with some mayo and homemade bread/butter pickles, on a kaiser roll. I also had thin sliced cucumber with a little vinegar on top. Two peaches for dessert.


----------



## GTX63

This is the last weekend before our sons head back off to school. Took them out to eat at a local general store restaurant.
One pork tenderloin would have been enough for all of us. I think the bun is there as a garnishment.


----------



## Micheal

Just finished breakfast; eggs over-easy. toast, large OJ, and coffee (hot black & in a mug)........
Noticed I've got wax beans, and a few ears of corn to pick, so there's 2 ingredients for the evening meal. What else? Gotta check the freezer.


----------



## sniper69

GTX63 said:


> This is the last weekend before our sons head back off to school. Took them out to eat at a local general store restaurant.
> One pork tenderloin would have been enough for all of us. I think the bun is there as a garnishment.
> View attachment 113306


That looks extremely delicious. With some Jager sauce - I bet that would've been even more delicious.


----------



## GTX63

A guy came into the store and ordered one to go. I certainly hope he wasn't going to try and eat it on the drive home.


----------



## sniper69

Wednesday evening i ended up cooking a burger for supper, and my 23YO made some nacho cheese hot dogs. 

On Thursday, had an all day meeting/"workgroup" session. We had some breakfast items that included coffee, bagels and cream cheese, zucchini bread, and apple fritters. We also did a carry-in lunch. The theme for this months meeting lunch was sandwiches. There was ham, turkey, roast beef, and turkey pastrami for the meats; colby, provolone, and cheddar for the cheese; a couple types of bread to choose from; and lettuce, tomato, pickles, onions, and cucumbers for the sandwiches. We also had a vegetable tray, a pasta and veg dish (with Indian spices), cheesecake, strawberry rhubarb pie, dutch apple pie, naan bread and hummus, and a variety of drinks (tea, juices, water, etc). No one went away hungry  I wasn't able to go with the team to dinner at a local restaurant - as I had to do some back to school open houses for my younger kids (my three youngest were out of town with my wife for a few days). My 23 YO and I made tacos for supper, and my wife and other kids made it home late Thursday.

On Friday, we ended up having pizza from a local pizzeria for supper. There was cheese, pepperoni, and deluxe pizzas to choose from.

This morning, I'm finishing a cup of coffee before heading outside to do some yard work.


----------



## rbelfield

All home grown!!


----------



## 67drake

I had yesterday off of work, so helped my wife set up the farmers market. Usually I’d be at work when it starts. So I had my usual pulled pork sandwich there. I was going to buy a jar of the pickled cantaloupe, but we sold them all!
For dinner I went to the taco truck in the next town over and got a “Fajita Quesadilla”. A quesadilla with peppers and onions with the steak and cheese.
Bonus pic- the Mennonite women at our farmers market drive the nicest trucks around here. Never see them driving beaters!


----------



## rbelfield

67drake said:


> I had yesterday off of work, so helped my wife set up the farmers market. Usually I’d be at work when it starts. So I had my usual pulled pork sandwich there. I was going to buy a jar of the pickled cantaloupe, but we sold them all!
> For dinner I went to the taco truck in the next town over and got a “Fajita Quesadilla”. A quesadilla with peppers and onions with the steak and cheese.
> Bonus pic- the Mennonite women at our farmers market drive the nicest trucks around here. Never see them driving beaters!
> View attachment 113318
> View attachment 113319
> View attachment 113320


Tell me about pickled cantaloupe..I can't imagine it!


----------



## 67drake

rbelfield said:


> Tell me about pickled cantaloupe..I can't imagine it!


I didn’t get any. My wife had bought 2 jars at the Amish auction yesterday morning. I told her if they don’t sell, I’ll gladly take them. I’ll tell her to pick a jar up specifically for me next week if they have any.


----------



## doozie

We went out again, and on a weekend! (Never happens if we can help it)
A self guided tour of restored log cabins, set up sort of like a village. Lots of “stuff” to look at.
A bonus was finding the corn flour ingredient I’d never heard of at a store in the area. Sold at under 3 bucks a bag. I probably could processed my own by using cornmeal in the vitamix, but now I know how fine it would have to be.
Another try of the hash brown potato cakes again soon with the right stuff.

Meatloaf and loaded baked potatoes tonight for dinner.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> We went out again, and on a weekend! (Never happens if we can help it)
> A self guided tour of restored log cabins, set up sort of like a village. Lots of “stuff” to look at.
> A bonus was finding the corn flour ingredient I’d never heard of at a store in the area. Sold at under 3 bucks a bag. I probably could processed my own by using cornmeal in the vitamix, but now I know how fine it would have to be.
> Another try of the hash brown potato cakes again soon with the right stuff.
> 
> Meatloaf and loaded baked potatoes tonight for dinner.
> View attachment 113322
> 
> View attachment 113323


Old World Wisconsin?
I was going to grill today, but it’s raining, so we had to come up with a plan B. I had just got back from Dubuque this evening when my phone rang. Our villages police officer retired last month, and his wife sent out an email to all village employees inviting us to his retirement party at a place in the next town south of us. Well nobody got the email! It was 5:05, and the party started at 6! OK, now we know where to eat.  Great food at this place, but we only go there occasionally, as it is expensive. Example, the Friday night fish buffet is $21.50, the place we go is $9.99. So good dinner, and for free. And I got to harass the old cop. Good times!


----------



## doozie

67drake said:


> Old World Wisconsin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedsburg Area Historical Society and Pioneer Village
> 
> 
> A sited dedicated to Reedsburg's history, and the history of our surrounding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rahspv.com


----------



## 67drake

Oh heck! That’s even closer than OWW. I’ve never been there, or heard about it. I’m through Reedsburg about once a month. I’ll have to check it out. Thanks!
BTW, most of the times we are around Reedsburg, we hit Pizza Ranch, my kids favorite!


----------



## doozie

67drake said:


> Oh heck! That’s even closer than OWW. I’ve never been there, or heard about it. I’m through Reedsburg about once a month. I’ll have to check it out. Thanks!
> BTW, most of the times we are around Reedsburg, we hit Pizza Ranch, my kids favorite!


5 bucks a head and Open Saturdays only, but they let us know there is a weekend event coming up very soon, historical demonstrations and Food


----------



## doozie

Yesterday little meatloaf sliders on little dinner rolls for me, DH had a jumbo meatloaf sandwich on a French roll.
Also corn on the cob from the roadside stand, I’m absolutely sure I pay too much for it, but it’s good and fresh.

I’m going to try and dry some of the husks for tamales, I’ve never made true tamales that I can remember, but want to scale down a recipe and give it a try. 

Little 5oz. Sirloin steaks on the grill for lunch, I’m having a sliced steak topped salad for lunch. We usually buy a bunch when they are on sale and freeze them to use in chili/stew. Vacuum packed portion control…

Chicken breast and bacon BLTs for dinner, my tomatoes finally turned red 

Tonight I’m baking French rolls, I’m determined to perfect them, because I spent waaaay too much for a pkg of 6 and never again. 
If they don’t turn out the way I want I’ll use them for French toast rounds, stuffing or bread pudding and try again.
Its getting ridiculous at the regular grocery for the basics.

I’m also thinking of something like a creamy Chicken Alfredo and pasta with leftover chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Picked a cabbage this A.M. figure coleslaw, yellow beans, and a ham steak for the evening meal......
Not to sure what I'll do with the 3/4 of the cabbage I'll have left. May try stuffed cabbage if'n it stays cool......


----------



## 67drake

Today is our villages burger night at town hall to benefit the American Legion. So, I had my fill. No room left on my plate, so I made a separate trip for cucumber salad!
I made a pot of brown jasmine rice yesterday. I figured I’d cook some chicken when I get home, and make up a dish of chicken and rice for work tomorrow.


----------



## link30240

Doctored up a can a Bushes Baked beans and smoked it up for 35-40 minutes. then threw on a couple brats. Good easy eaten


----------



## doozie

No Chicken Alfredo today, but I did this with instead with leftover cubed chicken instead of using ground beef.

Worked out well, but the next time I’ll just lay the tots/crowns on top of the other ingredients. They just turned into a potato layer (which was good too) by following the recipe. I just prefer crunchy tots.









Tater Tot Casserole


Tater tot casserole for two. I've taken all of the amazing flavors of a classic tater tot casserole, and scaled it down to a smaller serving size. With homemade cream of mushroom soup, ground beef, and real cheese, you've got to try this version! I know, you've been waiting your whole life for...




www.dessertfortwo.com





Sourdough Cinnamon toast for dessert. 

Tomorrow I’m making deli ham/pickle/Swiss cheese roll ups for lunch. 
Dinner?? No idea.


----------



## 67drake

Busy today! Wife organized a kids clothes exchange/give away at the village community center. Free new socks and underwear for all kids. If you have clothes your kids outgrew, and they’re in good shape, leave em, and take some that DO fit. First time doing this, and we had tons of clothes!
SO, I knew we wouldn’t have time to cook, so I went to the butcher by my work and got some prepared pulled pork and some Italian beef. I also picked up a package of Landjaeger for a snack for the ride home (I ate about half).
I figure I can add some of the beef to the leftover rice I cooked yesterday ( or was that the day before?) for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

link30240 said:


> Doctored up a can a Bushes Baked beans and smoked it up for 35-40 minutes. then threw on a couple brats. Good easy eaten
> View attachment 113441


Am I the only one who gets hungry just seeing smoke rolling out of the top of a Weber?


----------



## alida

Wow, I think I gained a couple pounds just reading about the delicious meals you've all been having in the last week. The last few days have been a bit hectic to say the least and I've had too many fast food type meals. Tonight I was home though, and simply made a egg salad sandwich doctored up with curry powder and diced onion. I added a simple oil/vinegar dressing to some salad greens and enjoyed both in peace and quiet.
I did take some hamburger out of the freezer to make "something" tomorrow, possibly hamburgers after seeing all these pictures. 
I'm another one who'd never heard of pickled cantaloupe so I went looking for recipes and there sure are a lot of variations out there. The landjaeger reminds me a little of the beef jerky we had for a treat growing up.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

67drake said:


> SO, I knew we wouldn’t have time to cook, so I went to the butcher by my work and got some prepared pulled pork and some Italian beef. I also picked up a package of Landjaeger for a snack for the ride home (I ate about half).
> I figure I can add some of the beef to the leftover rice I cooked yesterday ( or was that the day before?) for lunch tomorrow.
> [/ZITIEREN]


It's funny that you use the word "Landjaeger" in English too. It's a German word, which we write "Landjäger". I hope they tasted good!


----------



## Micheal

A tossed salad last night, something that just hit the spot.......
Got yellow beans, beets, or beet greens, and corn in the garden. To early to try and figure out what may go with what's available....


----------



## 67drake

Wife made a crock full of broccoli/cheese soup today. Put big chunks of our butcher bacon in too. Then made a big batch of cucumber salad. She said she put more onions and less sugar in than normal. I didn’t taste the difference, and yes, I drank the juice from the bottom of the bowl! I ate that when I came home from work.
Tonight for supper I had some more of that pulled pork and Italian beef that I got from the butcher yesterday.
Bonus pic. Our village fire department came to this weeks “Kids Club” meeting to visit with the kids, and let them explore one of our trucks.


----------



## doozie

Last night was supposed to be pepper steak over rice, but morphed into more of a heavy on the sliced carrot and green pepper dish.
I just kept throwing various veggies into the pan. I had the food processor out, and I guess went wild slicing everything I could find, I don’t really use it much, but since it was already out…

Today I have leftovers, lots of leftovers from dinner, haha. Lunch is just that now.

I want to make some potato salad after seeing Drakes photo a few posts back, maybe today.

Dinner undecided again.


----------



## sniper69

Tuesday ended up being a whirlwind kind of day, so I had a bacon triple cheeseburger for supper.

Yesterday, the company I work for had a "picnic", so went to that for lunch. There was pulled smoked chicken, pulled smoked pork, (on the side there were pickle slices, jalapeno slices, bbq, sauce, and buns), green beans with bacon, macaroni and cheese, cookies, and copious amounts of sweet tea and lemonade.
Supper last night ended up being pizza. Made a keto pizza, a regular pizza, and some naan bread cheese pizzas.

For tonight - my wife has already requested Swedish meatballs, mashed potatoes, and some green beans from our garden. So that is the plan for supper.


----------



## 67drake

Last night I stopped by a neighbors to help her with her stove. Her and her husband aren’t real handy. I ended up ordering a circuit board for it,and will install when it arrives. As a thank you she dropped off some homemade soup today. She calls it stuffed green pepper soup. Basically the same ingredients that would be in stuffed green peppers. Lots of rice and ground beef and tomatos. It was great!
Still eating about 30 cherries every night for a snack. I figured I’d do this until the season is over, or I get sick of em. Can’t wait for the local watermelon to come in!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made sloppy joes. Omg. It was good. Ground bison, beef, and pork. 

Instead of serving on bread, I spooned it over mashed potatoes, and topped it with homemade goat cheese.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a chicken breast, baked potato, and yellow wax beans.
This a.m. was a stack of pancakes (4) and maple syrup with the usual OJ and black coffee......
Lunch and the evening meal are very un-decided as I don't know if'n DD and or anyone else will be here, that is other then me....


----------



## doozie

Tonight is zucchini meatballs, and zucchini zoodles with a nice jarred marinara sauce that I’ll add some mushrooms to.
The zucchini just keep coming, I don’t let them get large and I’ve used and frozen more than enough for our needs. 

I can tell we’re about to have tomato overload, homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches are something I’m looking forward to this rain predicted weekend.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I defrosted a pack of ground beef and made hamburgers with some of it,with mixed results. The hamburger toppings were sautéed mushrooms, some slices of a cheese with hot peppers in it, plus lettuce tomato etc. 
The rest was browned with taco seasoning and is marked for a taco dinner tonight.


----------



## doozie

Alida, your post reminded me we haven’t had tacos in a while, that’s going to be our dinner tonight, yum!


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> Alida, your post reminded me we haven’t had tacos in a while, that’s going to be our dinner tonight, yum!


We had made some "taco meat" for nachos and also made a small amount of sloppy joe's for supper last night (it was a bigger package of ground beef - didn't want to waste it). 

Some tacos on corn tortillas sounds good right now (and I'm barely past breakfast, lol)..


----------



## 67drake

Yesterday was our farmers market, and we had a new comer, a taco truck. So I had a shrimp quesadilla and ordered 10 tamales. I like tamales reheated as they taste just as good as freshly made. So I have a supply for the weekend. 
Today is my company picnic. So I expect lots of catered food as they usually do. Problem is it’s raining, and forecast to rain all day, so we’ll play it by ear.


----------



## alida

Lots of taco meals now. They are such a treat and easy to make. 
@sniper69 One day I’d like to find corn tortillas for them, to taste the difference. 
@doozie today I had tomato and red lentil soup for lunch, plus a half grilled cheese sandwich. I think I’d make that soup myself, maybe with a little cream for smoothness. 
tonight I’m at a family bbq, hamburgers, chicken and sausage, corn on the cob and I don’t know what else. I do know that my family prepares enough for twice the number that will attend. 😁


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Lots of taco meals now. They are such a treat and easy to make.
> @sniper69 One day I’d like to find corn tortillas for them, to taste the difference.
> @doozie today I had tomato and red lentil soup for lunch, plus a half grilled cheese sandwich. I think I’d make that soup myself, maybe with a little cream for smoothness.
> tonight I’m at a family bbq, hamburgers, chicken and sausage, corn on the cob and I don’t know what else. I do know that my family prepares enough for twice the number that will attend. 😁


alida - hopefully a store locally to you will have them. What I do for corn tortillas, is to warm a pan over low heat, and put a tortilla in at a time and heat it for a few seconds to a side, flipping often until it is heated the way you want it. Sometimes for a treat, I'll add a little oil into a pan, get it hot - then put in the corn tortilla in for about 5 seconds to a side. Drain on a paper towel and load it up and eat. Unfortunately if done in oil, sometimes the ends will "harden up like a tortilla chip" if left to cool to long or in the oil to long. I have do heat flour tortillas the same way (ungreased pan). IF I'm doing a type of burrito, I'll sometimes do them in oil, get the burrito rolled up, and then top it with red enchilada or taco sauce.

Speaking of eating burritos "wet" - in a heated tortilla (not cooked in oil) I'll do a wet burrito similar to the wet burrito made and sold at Beltline Bar in Grand Rapids, Michigan (Now I'm craving Beltline Bar's wert burritio, lol. Oh well, next time I'm in the state/area). 

Edit to add link Beltline Bar


----------



## alida

Thank you Sniper69. I've looked in my local grocery stores from time to time, and haven't found any. Some googling just now tells me that there's a neighbourhood in my city with stores that carry the tortillas, mostly in the freezer section. They also carry things like cornmeal and cornflour, ingredients that are just not found that often in regular grocery stores where I live. IF I find cornmeal, I'm going to try making corn bread from scratch. To date the only kind I've had is from the Jiffy mixes, which a friend brings up from the US from time to time. 
Dinner tonight did not involve tacos. The bbq was a success and I have some leftovers in the fridge, enough for tomorrow and possibly Monday. Ham, baked beans, marinated chicken thighs and some coleslaw for crunch. I gave a pass on the ice cream options and had a piece of Scottish shortbread with coffee after the meal.


----------



## sniper69

alida - definitely hope you can find the ingredients you are looking for. Lord knows that I've gone to some great lengths in the past to get certain food ingredients/food stuffs. If you can't find corn meal, and if you would like, send me a PM and I'll ship you a bag or two of some stone ground cornmeal.

Supper last night was at a local Indian Restaurant (date night with my wife). I ended up ordering and enjoying some meat samosas, chapati bread, and some lamb Rogan Josh. Leftovers came home for another meal/snack.

This morning for breakfast, after getting some strong black coffee into my system, ended up cooking sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese, some sausage gravy, and some toast on the side (used the gravy to make a form of S.O.S.).

Supper tonight sounds like it will be fried chicken, salad, and some other items.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Marinating two bog bowls of small chunks of pork belly to cook in the air fryer later today.


----------



## doozie

Pulled pork sandwiches, corn on the cob and I finally made the potato salad for tonight’s dinner.

I still need to get on the tomato soup.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - definitely hope you can find the ingredients you are looking for. Lord knows that I've gone to some great lengths in the past to get certain food ingredients/food stuffs. If you can't find corn meal, and if you would like, send me a PM and I'll ship you a bag or two of some stone ground cornmeal.
> 
> Supper last night was at a local Indian Restaurant (date night with my wife). I ended up ordering and enjoying some meat samosas, chapati bread, and some lamb Rogan Josh. Leftovers came home for another meal/snack.
> 
> This morning for breakfast, after getting some strong black coffee into my system, ended up cooking sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese, some sausage gravy, and some toast on the side (used the gravy to make a form of S.O.S.).
> 
> Supper tonight sounds like it will be fried chicken, salad, and some other items.


Thank you so much for the offer sniper69 which I will keep in mind. I'm going to go hunting this week since I have an appt near two possible locations at the end of this week. Stone ground cornmeal. Got it.
On the food front, breakfast was a fried egg on a english muffin; lunch didn't happen and tonight I made it simple; a bagged salad with blue cheese, and ham I bought from a Mennonite farmer who sells at a local farmers market. He sells out fast - at 7am there's a lot, by 9am ...not so much.


----------



## 67drake

Ran to Dubuque again today. So we stopped in at that good Chinese buffet place where they have the crawfish. That was my breakfast and lunch. For dinner I had a leftover tamale from the taco truck, and a bowl of leftover broccoli/ cheese/bacon soup that my wife had made.
Bonus pic today is a picture from my sons first football game as a high schooler. He actually got some playing time on varsity. He’s a freshman this year. I didn’t even notice the rainbow when the picture was taken.  Oh yeah, he’s that little number 62


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

What memories that brings back.


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What memories that brings back.


For me too! It’s been 8 years since my older son played HS football. It’s been a Friday night tradition that I have missed since. I was texting my older son during the game telling him how much I missed doing this.


----------



## Pony

We were pretty busy yesterday, so I whipped up a "cheater" mac-n-cheese. Boiled the macaroni, drained it. Added a jar of queso salsa, chopped celery, and chopped tomatoes. 

Pretty good, actually. Put some in the freezer for DH's lunch at work later this week.


----------



## doozie

Last night DH asked for a bit of applesauce to go with his pulled pork sandwich, I watched as he added it to his bun. Weirdo!
Of course I had to try this idea out and put some on my plate to dip my sandwich in.
Applesauce and bbq sauce together makes a very sweet sauce and turned out to be something I’d do again. 

Tonights dinner is Stuffed green peppers.I usually just stuff with ground beef only, but tonight I’ll add cooked rice and finely minced carrots to the beef. I’m making extras to freeze for later too. More carrots as carrot coins on the side, and potato salad instead of the usual baked potato.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was 1/2 of a pasta salad with a can of tuna added in. Got the other half for lunch today.
Got a request for scalloped potatoes for tonight soooo.
It's a chance to try a new recipe using Cheddar cheese soup instead of flour etc....


----------



## doozie

For some reason the childhood memory of walking into Sears past the roasted nuts counter popped into my mind, so we tried to “roast” canned cashews in the air fryer last night. Didn’t really work as I envisioned it, but we did have piping hot cashews as a snack last night, all that was missing was the little paper bag to serve them in.

Burgers on the grill, salad and the last of the never ending potato salad tonight.


----------



## dodgesmammaw

Today I cooked oven fried venison cutlets. Pinto beans and a corn casserole. Made strawberry waffles and baked some ham slices for breakfast. Baked pecan chocolate Chip cookies and mandarin orange salad for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Last night, as Monday always is, was busy. Went from work right to my project house, then got back to town just before the local EMS closed up their dinner at the firehouse at 8:00. They had sloppy joes, grilled brats and hotdogs. I got two sloppy joes to go. They always have great food, even when it’s something simple like sloppy joes.
Tonight I just have 2 lawns to cut and a little project here at home, so I’ll play it by ear. We actually haven’t gone over to the bar in the next town for their salad bar in awhile. We’ll see.


----------



## Micheal

In case someone wants to try the Cheddar cheese soup version of Scallop Potatoes.

1 can Cheddar Cheese soup. 1 small onion, sliced thin.
1/2 cup milk. 1 Tbsp butter or margarine.
dash of pepper. paprika (optional).
4 cups thin sliced potatoes.

Mix together soup, milk, and pepper.
In a buttered 1 1/2 qt casserole, arrange alternate layers of sauce, onion, and potatoes; ending with layer of sauce.
Dot with butter and sprinkle with paprika.
Cover; bake at 375 degrees for 1 hour. Uncover and bake 15 minutes more......

I used a 2 1/2 qt casserole.
Added about 1 cup of cubed ham and a little more potato.
I also used 2/3 cup of evaporated milk instead of regular milk.
And I did not use paprika.......

Personally, I was surprised on how well it turned out, DD and oldest GGkid really liked it and there were no left-overs..


----------



## doozie

Another Zucchini bread with raisins and nuts last night, they should just call it cake 

It’s clear all the containers with leftovers out the fridge day/night.
We must have dropped our appetites the last few days because there is quite a selection to choose from.

This morning I tried something I never heard of doing, we were watching YouTube and a Cardiologist was eating a bowl of cold and uncooked old fashioned oats, oat milk, a sprinkle of ground flaxseed, and berries. 
I had everything but the oat milk here, and used dairy instead. 
It was not bad, it reminded me of oat granola bars in a way. I might pick up some almond milk and give it another try.

I’ve heard of overnight oats, I never understood it, I thought they were meant to be heated the next day, which it also turns out they could be. 
I might mix up a serving for tomorrow morning, same thing, just soaked overnight and served cold.

Tomorrow I’m planning on making homemade marinara sauce from fresh tomatoes to go with chicken breast medallions, mushrooms and pasta.


----------



## alida

I had a craving for sushi, and so I picked up some. Cucumber rolls on the left, plain salmon on the right, and crab/avocado rolls in the middle,with tiny fish eggs on top. 
I didn’t have time for lunch so that served as lunch and dinner.


----------



## 67drake

I opened the fridge when I got home from work to see what I could whip up. My wife had taken some of our thick sliced hickory smoked butcher bacon out of the freezer. We had lettuce on hand too. So I grabbed a ripe tomato from our deck garden, then made BLT’s. I could eat BLT’s everyday if it were up to me.


----------



## alida

BLT’s are very popular around this house too, 
I lucked out at the market today, strip loin steaks on a great sale, and I got “points” for buying some which I can redeem for groceries later. Each is about 8 ounces and five are in the freezer. I let the sixth warm up a bit on the counter then got out my cast iron frying pan which gives a great sear to the meat. I threw a cup of sliced mushrooms into the pan to cook when the steak came out and was resting, and boiled some fresh green beans too. The meat had a pink streak in the middle, just perfect for me, and was quite tender.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up having meatloaf, carrots drizzled with maple syrup, and mashed potatoes for supper.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was half of a mixed cold-cuts sub, other half is today's lunch...
Tonight going to treat myself and go out for a fish-fry.


----------



## doozie

I tried something new to us, a vegetarian “meatloaf”.
There are endless combinations of ingredients to use for these, and for the first time in my life I bought Kale, which was added to my combination. The recipe makes two so I topped one loaf with leftover Marinara from last night, the other with BBQ sauce.

DH is grilling little steaks for dinner but he did give the loaf a try.
I’m making myself a grilled Portobello mushroom “burger” since I have a few left in the fridge.


----------



## 67drake

Just sitting at our last farmers market of the year. I had a pulled pork sandwich, then a brat. My sons football game is later, so I’m sure I’ll have a burger and popcorn there.


----------



## doozie

Another little steak for DH tonight, rice and ??

I’m going to be working on consuming the veggie loaves, I might freeze slices to use as a veggie burger and to see if it changes the texture any.
They taste better than I imagined they would and hold together for slicing pretty well. 
Salads have been pretty popular here the last few days.

Tomorrow and beyond, I’m going to be serving the various items we froze as the main dish.
I know I have Chicken noodle casserole, Lasagna, Drumsticks and wings, and Stuffed peppers, so I’m covered for at least the next 4 days. 
Maybe some bread baking in the future too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Brunch was eggs and sausage and toast.

Supper is going to be bbq chicken and salad.


----------



## sniper69

Ended up getting the family donuts from a local bakery this morning. 

Today I helped my son do an electrical job (I play gopher - he's the electrician  ). HE bought me a burger for lunch.

Tonight for supper, ended up making some spaghetti and garlic bread for the family


----------



## Micheal

Friday night's fish fry really hit the spot... large piece of Haddock, coleslaw, and crispy french fries. First time in quite awhile that I had french fries of any sort.
Last night was a tuna salad with enough left for today's lunch......
Tonight???? Going shopping so may see something that will jump out and say hey have me tonight.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chicken in the crockpot over night. Chicken salad and soup.


----------



## alida

It took a couple phone calls and looks in various stores, and then I found the coarse ground cornmeal @sniper69 recommended, to make my own cornbread. It was in a little Italian grocery,a very small supply next to fine ground cornmeal used for polenta. The owner was concerned that I knew what I was buying, which was okay with me. They were interested to make sure I had the right type, another reason that I love shopping in small family stores when I can. The cornmeal cost me $3.00, the OTHER stuff I bought cost me..More. Win win shall we say. 🤣

I think it turned out well for a first attempt. The recipe called for one tbsp of sugar mixed into one cup of cornmeal and one cup flour, plus milk, butter, salt and baking powder. The taste was very different from the boxed one, Jif, that is much sweeter. I made it in miniature pans in the toaster oven and will reduce the baking time next time round. I think I’ll add a pinch more salt too. 

This was so easy to make. Once I have a working oven I’ll try it in a cast iron pan I own.


----------



## 67drake

I love cornbread! Mandatory butter on top while it is still warm. It’s been years since I’ve made any that hasn’t come out of a box though. It’s a running joke with one of my SIL’s that she repays me a favor with her cornbread. I don’t know how she make it, but it actually has almost whole pieces of corn in it.
Last night I was exhausted after going into work, and waking up early to boot,that we just got Pizza Hut up in the county seat. I stopped into the Walmart while up there and got my produce for the week.
Today I took my youngest up to a local apple orchard. Nothing like getting fresh off the tree local apples. I pretty much gave up on store bought ones a few years back, as they are usually unedible IMO. I also bought a dozen of their apple cider doughnuts. Just a doughnut made with cider, with cinnamon and sugar sprinkled on top.  they are fantastic!
The local Highschool had a fundraising stand there, so I got a polish sausage and a brat for lunch.
I also picked up some rhubarb jelly for my son in Florida, one of his favorites. I’m driving down there next Saturday.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> It took a couple phone calls and looks in various stores, and then I found the coarse ground cornmeal @sniper69 recommended, to make my own cornbread. It was in a little Italian grocery,a very small supply next to fine ground cornmeal used for polenta. The owner was concerned that I knew what I was buying, which was okay with me. They were interested to make sure I had the right type, another reason that I love shopping in small family stores when I can. The cornmeal cost me $3.00, the OTHER stuff I bought cost me..More. Win win shall we say. 🤣
> 
> I think it turned out well for a first attempt. The recipe called for one tbsp of sugar mixed into one cup of cornmeal and one cup flour, plus milk, butter, salt and baking powder. The taste was very different from the boxed one, Jif, that is much sweeter. I made it in miniature pans in the toaster oven and will reduce the baking time next time round. I think I’ll add a pinch more salt too.
> 
> This was so easy to make. Once I have a working oven I’ll try it in a cast iron pan I own.
> View attachment 113832


alida - I'm drooling - the cornbread you made looks delicious!

If you prefer a sweeter cornbread - I can post up a recipe. For me - I love all kinds of corn bread. As for my wife - she prefers a sweet corn bread. 

One thing I do when making corn bread is to take a cast iron skillet, put in some butter, and set it in the oven while the oven is preheating. When the oven is to temp, remove the cast iron skillet, add in the corn bread batter - and put it in the oven to bake.

Here is a pic from last year of some sweet corn bread done in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## rbelfield

67drake said:


> I love cornbread! Mandatory butter on top while it is still warm. It’s been years since I’ve made any that hasn’t come out of a box though. It’s a running joke with one of my SIL’s that she repays me a favor with her cornbread. I don’t know how she make it, but it actually has almost whole pieces of corn in it.
> Last night I was exhausted after going into work, and waking up early to boot,that we just got Pizza Hut up in the county seat. I stopped into the Walmart while up there and got my produce for the week.
> Today I took my youngest up to a local apple orchard. Nothing like getting fresh off the tree local apples. I pretty much gave up on store bought ones a few years back, as they are usually unedible IMO. I also bought a dozen of their apple cider doughnuts. Just a doughnut made with cider, with cinnamon and sugar sprinkled on top.  they are fantastic!
> The local Highschool had a fundraising stand there, so I got a polish sausage and a brat for lunch.
> I also picked up some rhubarb jelly for my son in Florida, one of his favorites. I’m driving down there next Saturday.


were those donuts at the sunrise orchard? i love those way too much!! looking forward to our annual trip to gays mills in a couple weeks.


----------



## 67drake

rbelfield said:


> were those donuts at the sunrise orchard? i love those way too much!! looking forward to our annual trip to gays mills in a couple weeks.


No, Oakwood Fruit Farm, it’s between Richland Center and Ithaca.


----------



## 67drake

Mmmmm….now there’s 5 left


----------



## doozie

Tomatoes everywhere….I made Tomato Jam.
It sounds weird to me, but it’s true, it tastes amazing. 
I had to give it a try.
I even bought hot dogs just to be able to spread this “jam” on the bun.
This recipe is very sweet, I’d cut back on the sugar, and peel/try to seed the tomatoes next time.
There are other recipes that use minced onion and garlic, which I am sure are scrumptious too.








Easy Tomato Jam


The easiest and BEST tomato jam recipe ever. So simple to make and amazing on absolutely everything. A great way to use up all those summer tomatoes!




thesuburbansoapbox.com





My sandwich roll quest continues. Two different recipes, one ended up more of a thick breadstick haha.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made spaghetti yesterday, so leftovers will do for dinner.
Im leaving Saturday to visit my son in Florida. I asked if he had any requests from Wisconsin. He said “Cheese!” Simple enough. One of the families my wife babysits,works at a local cheese factory,so we get our cheese free. The down side is she can only take the ends of the blocks and bricks for free, and it depends on what they are making that day. My son and DIL like spicy, so I bought them a variety. Still was only $13 for the 8 pounds I bought. Oh, and I have a 5lb. “end” of Colby/Jack in the fridge (not pictured) that I got last week, I’ll be bringing down there.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - I'm drooling - the cornbread you made looks delicious!
> 
> If you prefer a sweeter cornbread - I can post up a recipe. For me - I love all kinds of corn bread. As for my wife - she prefers a sweet corn bread.
> 
> One thing I do when making corn bread is to take a cast iron skillet, put in some butter, and set it in the oven while the oven is preheating. When the oven is to temp, remove the cast iron skillet, add in the corn bread batter - and put it in the oven to bake.
> 
> Here is a pic from last year of some sweet corn bread done in a cast iron skillet.


I actually liked the non-sweet cornbread - I ended up toasting some and drizzling maple syrup on top - decadent. Your picture shows me that colour I got was the right one. Once I have a working oven I'm going to try your frying pan method too. So many options.


----------



## alida

Dinner tonight. Hum, I just put a piece of salmon in the toaster oven, and have a couple handfuls of green beans ready to boil. And, one small piece of leftover cornbread. 
@doozie is that tomato jam something to have with cheese too? The link shows a sweet and a savoury version. Both sound delicious.


----------



## doozie

alida said:


> Dinner tonight. Hum, I just put a piece of salmon in the toaster oven, and have a couple handfuls of green beans ready to boil. And, one small piece of leftover cornbread.
> @doozie is that tomato jam something to have with cheese too? The link shows a sweet and a savoury version. Both sound delicious.


I see pictures of mozzarella panini and tomato jam, also standard grilled cheese sandwiches and the jam.
I had never heard of it, or thought it would be too weird to try if I came across it in the past, but a recipe search shows it’s been around for a while.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I want to work in a cheese factory!!


----------



## sniper69

Well, it's Tuesday - so Celebrating Taco Tuesday  . Made some ground beef taco meat and made a taco salad for two of my sons, and there are all the fixings for making nachos and burritos. 

Lunch today was a bowl from bibibop.

Yesterday, I celebrated Mexican Monday and had a delicious "grande" burrito, along with some chorizo and queso from one of the locally owned Taqueria's. 

For supper, there was a simple meal of Koegel' dinner frank's (Products - Koegel Meats Inc), mashed potatoes, and buttered corn.


----------



## alida

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I want to work in a cheese factory!!


Me too!


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I want to work in a cheese factory!!


The pay isn’t that great, but the perks….
Edit- forgot to mention, I’ll pick up a few bags of cheddar curds the day I leave. Around here they deliver them fresh and warm every day. You can just stop in at any gas station and they’re right up on the counter at the register. They don’t taste the same after a few days. Totally edible, but they lose their “squeak”.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I made a new goat cheese last week that squeaked. It was very nice.


----------



## doozie

I’m going to make this today and let the flavors blend and enjoy if for lunch tomorrow.
I’ve had something similar with Italian dressing before, but want to try something new.
I have everything but the Feta Cheese. I may use something else, or skip the cheese entirely.








Greek Orzo Salad


This orzo salad combines marinated artichoke hearts, cucumber, feta, tomato, olives, and a zesty dressing for a healthy, colorful, light meal or side.




www.allrecipes.com





Also the post with Broccoli soup has been on my mind, and I think I may fit making that in tonight For tomorrow too. I’m not sure what we will have with it, DH will probably vote for Burgers.


----------



## 67drake

The next town over was having their American Legion burger night. I got 2, great as usual. My son had just got out of football practice, so he was with. He said he was too hot and exhausted to eat anything. This is the same son who eats over $40 worth of food every time we eat at the diner. Note to self- Only take Matt out to eat after football practices.


----------



## Micheal

Last night I made a meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and yellow wax beans.....
Lunch today were left-overs.....
The evening meal tonight was mac & cheese and pickled beets with enough left for lunch tomorrow......


----------



## alida

I’m eating down the freezer a bit so hauled out chicken stock, some Chinese dumplings and a bag with about two cups of mixed vegetables. I added some sesame oil and sliced ginger to the stock, then added the rest. 
peaches for dessert.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday for lunch, I enjoyed some leftovers that were in the refrigerator. For supper, since it was Wednesday and our usual pizza night, we had pizza.


----------



## Micheal

A large orange juice, 3 eggs (over easy), toast, and hot black coffee to start the day. 
Got to be out & about later so meals will be, ahhhhh, don't know.what, when, or where.


----------



## alida

I stopped at my local little farmers market after work tonight and someone was selling jerk pork belly with rice/beans. I got some, and it had enough heat for me. Next week I'll try the goat. 
I picked up some ripe field tomatoes and lettuce which I'll turn into BLT's tomorrow with the bacon that's defrosting in the fridge now. I like this little farmers market and like to support them when I can.


----------



## doozie

I made spiced meatballs yesterday that I’ll simmer in Swedish meatball sauce before dinner tonight.
Noodles and a side of zucchini to go with.

Today I’m making a small batch of spaghetti sauce,and some more tomato jam with less sugar for the freezer. DH said the jam reminded him of ketchup as he topped his burger and dipped his fries last night.

I’m even going to try to make some homemade taco sauce. I don’t know why I never thought of making taco sauce myself, if it’s any good I’ll never buy it in a bottle again. (High hopes)
We will probably have tacos tomorrow


----------



## doozie

Just for fun I’m dehydrating some of my peeled tomato skins in the oven to make tomato powder. I’ll probably get about a tablespoon from these IF I’m lucky, haha. 

It’s supposed to be good sprinkled on garlic bread among other things.

I’ve got nothing better to do today 

I’ve read tomato skins are good in veggie stock and don’t take up much room in the freezer, so I think that’s what will happen with my future tomato peels.

My idea of dried corn husks for tamales not work out so well, a big flop. DH took them to the garage for firestarters since they were nice and crisp.
He reminded me of this when he saw the trays in the kitchen. I’m optimistic that this will work out better.


----------



## alida

I found tomato powder, once, in a little store, where I was just browsing. I think I used it little by little for a couple years since it was so precious - mostly in soup and grilled cheese. I'm sure that your homemade version will be even better.


----------



## alida

There is a Kaiser bun under all the greens, tomato and bacon. All I had to add was lots of black pepper. Really ripe tomatos are the best.


----------



## 67drake

My wife and I went for fish fry, as usual for a Friday night. We went to a restaurant we have been to quite a few times, that’s in the town I work in. It’s a beautiful setting right in the bank of the Wisconsin river. We never went for fish fry here though. 
I had 2 pieces of baked Haddock, cheesy potato soup, and a great big salad. Very good!


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a hamburger, beet greens, yellow wax beans, and corn on the cob...... 
Slowly cleaning out the garden, going to make some pickled beets later, specially since I've eaten the tops. 
Later today - thinking a pizza would be nice, but time will tell since I don't know if'n there's going to be company or not.....


----------



## doozie

Fajitas and French fries tonight. 
I can’t help myself, I’m going to swing by the sweet corn stand one last time this year.
I know I can squeeze more a few more corn kernels into the freezer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Yesterday, I finished up chèvre and also made a hard cheese.

I crockpot cooked a big batch of seven can soup (Pioneer Woman) and started a rustic loaf of bread using whey as the liquid.

Today, the bread finished rising, and I baked it in the air fryer (experiment.). It worked. It’s a little dense, but I have a plan for next time.


----------



## doozie

Tonight is another Roast Chicken from the gas station, rolls, corn on the cob and a salad heavy on cucumbers.

The Tomato powder I made was a success and the particular taco sauce recipe I used was watery and just so-so, but it’s good to know you can make your own in a pinch. (Taco sauce is mandatory on tacos here, it’s just not the same without it.)
I’ve already found the recipe for the next attempt, it uses a bit of cornstarch to thicken the sauce. Easy Taco Sauce


----------



## 67drake

I’m at my sons house in Florida. We decided to grill out last night. He cut up some of the “Salsa Jack” cheese I bought down from Wisconsin, to put on the burgers. Outstanding!
Son and grandson went to the local store with me, as I told him my diet is a lot of fruit and vegetables. I stocked their kitchen and fridge up with bananas, raspberries, apples,blackberries, grapes and 3 huge bags of cherries. I also bought a huge watermelon and cut it up.
This is the first time I’ve met my granddaughter Kennedy. She’s just a little thing still! Grandson Walker was a hit at the Publix, as his Favre jersey got many positive comments.


----------



## alida

Great pictures, the look on your granddaughter’s face is priceless. @67drake 
On the dinner front today. I won’t be home till late, I suspect it’ll just be BLT’s again, as I baked up a pound of bacon for the freezer and fridge.


----------



## Micheal

Went out groc. shopping earlier today. There was a package of a single sirloin steak calling to me from the meat cooler. Well, couldn't resist not buying it sooooo...
Will be having a steak tonight. Am thinking a bake potato, with some pickled beets and waxed beans should be the way to say bye to summer and hello fall.... 
But I could be wrong bout fall and such.


----------



## sniper69

I hope everyone had a great Labor Day today.

Today for lunch, I thawed out some German Frankfurter's bought from German Frank and used them to have some loaded chili dogs (chili, cheese, onions, and mustard on top). Very tasty indeed. I have a few of the franks leftover to enjoy tomorrow for lunch.

Supper ended up being breaded pork chops, Brussel sprouts and bacon, and some mashed potatoes topped with butter. I'm still very full, and yet there is lemon chess pie in the refrigerator, if I get a craving for dessert.


----------



## doozie

Chicken salad sandwiches for lunch, BLTs for dinner. 
A pan of diced potatoes and onions on the side, maybe I’ll add some crumbled bacon and a pepper to the pan too.

I’ll mix up no knead bread dough tonight and soak some pintos.
More tomato sauce on the stovetop that I’ll use for Chili in the crock pot tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

We bought a pork belly to smoke on my sons smoker, but then got busy with projects around his house. So decided to go out to a local BBQ place they found, as it was too late to fire up the smoker. I got the sampler plate with smoked jalapeño sausage, smoked pork and smoked brisket. I poured my baked bean juice over it all, as the beans were the best I’ve had in a long time.


----------



## 67drake

DIL made some chicken tetrazzini tonight. Very good, but there was still leftovers for tomorrow. 
Lunch was one of the Salsa Jack hamburgers.


----------



## Micheal

Different kind of lunch today... opened up a can of pork & beans, cut up a couple of hot dogs into the beans and had that along with a Bisquick biscuit.... 
The evening meal was a tuna salad and another biscuit.....


----------



## 67drake

Usual fruit and coffee for breakfast. Lunch was leftover chicken tetrazzini.
For dinner I grilled some Hot Italian sausage. A package of regular, and a package of turkey. I had bought some potato buns at the store the other day to put them on. I tried to find some hot mustard at the store to put on the sausage, but could only find this sauce. Actually pretty good, but more of a mayonnaise based. It would be great on sub sandwiches too!
Bonus pic- I took my grandson to the Dollar tree for some cheap entertainment. I think I spent $12, and he got a bag of toys, and a couple balloons! I wish my older kids were still entertained this easily.
Edit- Almost forgot, I picked up a key lime and meringue pie earlier today. That will be dessert later.


----------



## GTX63

I'm going to have to try some of that Chipotle Kicker.

Tonight we are finishing up a brisket, thanks to a volunteer in the pig pen that willfully stepped forward last spring.
We made some green beans with potatoes, onions and broth in the instantpot to go with.


----------



## doozie

I grew canteloupe for the first time and have been watching and waiting, watching and waiting…
Well, mine did not look like store bought, no real netting on the shell was happening, but I could smell them, so one was picked, and it was the just the sweetest thing . I’m already making plans for next year.
Rerun of a new loaf of bread, yesterdays didn’t turn out quite right, and Chili today with a small batch of Mac and cheese in the instant pot tonight too.

A small batch of ginger snaps since the ovens going to be on.








Gingersnaps


Gingersnaps are the most requested Christmas cookie in my house! Soft, chewy, and full of spice, this old fashioned gingersnaps recipe comes right out of my Grandma's recipe files. Small batch recipe for gingersnaps makes just 1 dozen cookies. Gingersnaps recipe You're looking at my absolute...




www.dessertfortwo.com


----------



## Micheal

Lunch was a grilled ham & cheese sandwich, pickled beets, and some coleslaw.......
The evening meal was going to be Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage), but I discovered earlier my oven isn't working for some reason.....
Oh well, DD will be disappointed specially since she requested that I make them. 
That is if'n it's not to much trouble - so she said!


----------



## alida

Well today I had a jam making failure of epic proportions and I'm still sulking. I;ve also scrubbed the kitchen floor twice from a broken jar of hot blackcurrant jam. Blackcurrants are expensive up my way, four cups worth was $25 plus sugar and time. It was completely my fault as I overcooked the currants and now have something closely resembling fruit leather- in a jar, except for the jar that broke, that was softer jam. They were meant for a party this weekend; plan B is still to be determined but will probably be rhubarb/strawberry/orange jam. Enough about that.

Dinner came courtesy of my local thai restaurant, green curry chicken soup, full of green vegetables and sliced chicken and coconut. I ordered cashew chicken too, which I'm saving for tomorrow since I'm going to be busy with work, and then more jam making.


----------



## RJ2019

alida said:


> Well today I had a jam making failure of epic proportions and I'm still sulking. I;ve also scrubbed the kitchen floor twice from a broken jar of hot blackcurrant jam. Blackcurrants are expensive up my way, four cups worth was $25 plus sugar and time. It was completely my fault as I overcooked the currants and now have something closely resembling fruit leather- in a jar, except for the jar that broke, that was softer jam. They were meant for a party this weekend; plan B is still to be determined but will probably be rhubarb/strawberry/orange jam. Enough about that.
> 
> Dinner came courtesy of my local thai restaurant, green curry chicken soup, full of green vegetables and sliced chicken and coconut. I ordered cashew chicken too, which I'm saving for tomorrow since I'm going to be busy with work, and then more jam making.


Sorry about the jam. I feel your pain.... mint jelly has been my nemesis this past week.


----------



## 67drake

Lunch, late in the day, was leftover Italian Sausage from yesterday.
I woke to find my sons dog had either had a fight with a vehicle out on the road, or another dog. So quite a few hours was spent at the vet before DIL and I got home. Jack, the lab, is doing fine. Lots of abrasions and sore though.
Son is a lineman down here in Florida, and it’s stormy today ( seems like it is EVERY day), so is staying late at his shop, seeing if he’ll get sent out. We had planned on going out for seafood tonight, but since he’s not here, DIL simply ordered pizza for us.
You know what pizza looks like, so today’s pictures are Jack and his cone of shame, at the vets office, and my grandson playing with some of the toys I got him.


----------



## doozie

I swung by an orchard that sells apple cider donuts, fresh made this morning, and bought half a dozen.
It got me thinking of the saying “dollars to donuts”, which would be betting on something with little value but in your favor as I understand it.
They were as close to a buck a piece as they could get, $5.99, so the times have changed since the saying came to be, haha.

I want to make apple cider oatmeal bread. A recipe calls for a small amount of boiled cider, which is cider boiled down to a syrup.Supposed good on ice cream, yogurt, etc.
I’ve never heard of it, and it’s expensive online, so……experiment time here.








Homemade boiled cider


Boiled cider: a thick, syrupy, apple-scented secret ingredient that brings your favorite apple desserts from good to "how on earth did you make this?!" Wood's Cider Mill creates this pantry staple here in New England. But what happens when you finish the last drop and have a hankering for pie or...




www.kingarthurbaking.com





Looks like I won’t be saving much either, I have a half gallon of name brand store bought cider boiling down right now, and now a bunch of apples to make homemade cider tomorrow, just because I’m curious.








Homemade Apple Cider | Gimme Some Oven


You'll love how this Homemade Apple Cider recipe mulling on the stove fills your house with the comforting aroma of apple, orange, cinnamon and cloves.




www.gimmesomeoven.com





I may be getting a bit too ambitious, but it’s going to be a rainy day tomorrow.









Apple Cider Oatmeal Bread


Large rustic oatmeal bread made with boiled cider and walnuts




www.kingarthurbaking.com





Pork roast, oven roasted potatoes and green beans at also in the plans for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Banana and coffee when I got up. Lunch was leftover pizza from last night.
We had planned on going for seafood last night, but my son worked a 24 hour shift! Was gone from the house 27. So we did seafood tonight. I had fried pickle appetizer, then crab legs and haddock. Hush puppies, cheesy grits, and green beans on the side.
It’s hard to get properly prepared crab legs in Wisconsin, unless you go to an upscale restaurant and pay through the nose. My crab legs and paddock platter was only $27 , which would be a steal in Wisconsin. Probably common down here in Florida.
Bonus pics of grandkids at the park we took them to this morning.


----------



## sniper69

Gotta love Florida seafood. Definitely fresher and more affordable than in the midwest. Looks like you are having a fun time with your family in Florida.


----------



## doozie

French toast made with the no knead bread and sausage for lunch, We tried some of the boiled cider on the French toast. It won’t replace maple syrup, but it was very good and a nice change.

Cider success today, and it tasted good, I would try another recipe next time though, or different types of apples and spicing. It was made in a big crockpot.
I might make another batch in the winter.
I think I might do something with the pulp, it all depends on what I find online.
No apple oat bread today, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Left yesterday morning for my 1400 mile drive back to Wisconsin. So it was “road food”. I had never stopped at the Bucky’s chain before, as we don’t have them in my part of the Midwest. BUT,my son told me to stop there. Well worth it. Diesel was easily $.40 a gallon cheaper than surrounding stations, SPOTLESS bathrooms, and they make pulled pork, chopped or sliced brisket, and turkey sandwiches. They make them in a kiosk in the middle of the store, where you can watch them constantly chop and assemble sandwiches. Pretty darn good! I’m a fan now. I just wish they had them around here. 
I stopped south of Jacksonville and got a bbq turkey sandwich, then when I got up to Atlanta, I was ready for another drink, so that time got the bbq brisket sandwich.
I love visiting my grandkids, but it’s good to be home. I really miss my wife!


----------



## sniper69

Friday evening I was on the road driving to pick up family from an airport, so supper for me was a burger and onion rings. Yesterday, we had two items for supper, stuffed peppers and tortellini. Dessert was cookies and lemon chess pie.

Breakfast today was some cheese danishes my 23 Yo had picked up, lunch was a beef short rib lasagna. Supper tonight is going to be pizza, chicken wraps, salad, vegetable tray, and whatever else there is at our Bible study. 

67drake - wishing you safe travels. I have made that drive to Florida and back a few times. It is always an enjoyable drive - but is lonnngggg. The Bucky's stations will definitely give you a variety. Did you see the jerky wall?


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Friday evening I was on the road driving to pick up family from an airport, so supper for me was a burger and onion rings. Yesterday, we had two items for supper, stuffed peppers and tortellini. Dessert was cookies and lemon chess pie.
> 
> Breakfast today was some cheese danishes my 23 Yo had picked up, lunch was a beef short rib lasagna. Supper tonight is going to be pizza, chicken wraps, salad, vegetable tray, and whatever else there is at our Bible study.
> 
> 67drake - wishing you safe travels. I have made that drive to Florida and back a few times. It is always an enjoyable drive - but is lonnngggg. The Bucky's stations will definitely give you a variety. Did you see the jerky wall?


Oh yeah! You can’t miss it! 
When my wife was in the city 2 weeks ago, she picked up about 2 lbs. of Jerky at our favorite jerky maker back there. So I took it down to my sons house, along with all that cheese, so I was pretty much “jerkied out” , so I didn’t buy any. Any other time, and I’d be a player!
Another thing is I always have a fountain drink of Mountain Dew when I travel. I believe the cup size was about 40oz. , and was only $.69. Another deal. Two cups is good for 1400 miles.


----------



## doozie

Homemade burger buns for leftover pork roast sandwiches tonight. 

Garden tomatoes were made into spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Micheal

Today's lunch was sardines and Ritz crackers...... don't know why but it hit the spot....
Evening meal is chicken strips, yellow beans, and coleslaw. 
Only things left in the garden are the yellow beans, beets, and a cabbage. So I think my garden will be all gone before the first frost; which will be the first time for me.


----------



## alida

We ate a lot of sardine sandwiches growing up, a lot. Mom mashed a can or two up, then onto whole wheat bread. I still like them (and have 15 cans in the cupboard). 

Today I did not have sardines. I met one of my sisters for brunch, and ate mine before I remembered to take a picture. This new to us place had the best homefries I've ever tasted, and good dark rye bread. We'll be back. 

Tonight I cooked up a couple lamb kebabs and had them with half a pita, chopped garden ripe tomatos and tzatziki made with diced cucumbers. I got a deal for buying 10 kebabs so I froze 8 and will have the second one tomorrow. 

I redeemed myself after the disasterous black currant jam episode by making seven jars of strawberry/rhubarb/orange jam. The orange acts as the pectin. They were a success. Now on to the plum jam with cinnamon.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> French toast made with the no knead bread and sausage for lunch, We tried some of the boiled cider on the French toast. It won’t replace maple syrup, but it was very good and a nice change.
> 
> Cider success today, and it tasted good, I would try another recipe next time though, or different types of apples and spicing. It was made in a big crockpot.
> I might make another batch in the winter.
> I think I might do something with the pulp, it all depends on what I find online.
> No apple oat bread today, but maybe tomorrow.
> View attachment 114226


I love apple cider, cold, warm and sometimes hard cider too. I'm starting to see it in the farmers market now, it is apple picking time, and will get a liter or so. When visiting Vermont a few years ago I was able to watching an apple pressing and taste the result. Fantastic.


----------



## doozie

The hardest part of making the cider was pressing the apple mush, I had a two strainer and flour sack towel for draining set up, plus the apples were piping hot which added another element to the process. I probably could have let it cool some, but i just wanted to be done .

Yesterday I made a small piece of corned beef in the instant pot for hash this morning.









Plenty left for tomorrow morning too.

Spaghetti and burger Patties as stand in meatballs tonight.
Minestrone soup on the side because there are still zucchini coming along in the garden, and a few more green beans to throw in the soup pot too.


----------



## Micheal

Last night was a ham & cheese omelet, even tossed in some cubed potato and red onion just because I could .... 
Tonight am thinking about mac & cheese, specially since I have some of a ham steak left from last night's meal... but it's early so time will tell.

Oh, alida about sardine sandwiches - went though high school with a guy who ate sardine and peanut butter sandwiches... 
Thought it strange back then and thinking bout it now I think it still strange.


----------



## alida

Michael, I completely agree with you about that sandwich combo - peanut butter and sardines will not be appearing on my table anytime soon. 

It's 8pm and I got home from work 15 minutes ago. I slapped a salmon burger in a frying pan and will have that on a bun with tartar sauce. Maybe lettuce on top.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chicken on the grill. Stove Top Stuffing (a rare treat.) Green beans. Mashed potatoes. Gravy. Beer.


----------



## doozie

Tonight I found the last two breaded chicken cordon bleu packages in the freezer and we had assorted leftovers to go with. I usually pick them up when there is a sale, but there have been no sales in quite a while. Fingers crossed I’ll see one eventually, they are one of the few frozen convenience foods I actually like.

Tomorrow, a Chicken pot pie with a homemade crust. It will be a challenge, I don’t even remember the last pie crust I’ve made.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had leftovers for supper.

Tonight we ended up using ground beef for two separate dishes (and some leftovers for a future meal or three  ). In one pan I made sloppy joes, and in the other taco meat for Taco Tuesday.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made gyro brats for dinner, I made a can of beans to go with them. That will be leftovers for lunch tomorrow too. 
The project house I’m working on is going to keep me busy right now. Tenants moving in in about a month, and I have tons of last minute things left to go that need finishing. So I see a lot of gas station pizza in my future. We’ll see.


----------



## Micheal

Got some mac & cheese left from last night. So that and some yellow beans from the garden will be lunch. 
As for the evening meal I'm thinking beef stew - it's only 61 degrees and raining so a stew or hardy soup sounds good...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just BURNED two gallons of goat milk when I was distracted by bookkeeping. The universe says that multi-tasking today is not a good idea.


----------



## alida

Ouch! My sympathies @Alice In TX/MO. That's a lot of milk to lose. 

Simple meal tonight,something Mom used to make. You cook some pork or porkchops with sliced white onions, dice while hot and mix with cooked wide egg noodles and a dollop of sour cream and a bit of milk if it's too dry. I added green peas too. I suppose it's a version of beef stroganoff, with pork instead.


----------



## doozie

Not much for presentation, haha, but very tasty.
Pie crust is something I’ll have to work on.
I decided to go with hand pies instead of a pot pie and made a scaled down variation of Pioneer Woman’s recipe, my pie crust was a different recipe and was just for one pie crust. I thought I’d only have enough crust for 3 pies…
Wings were made in case I really messed up.
I’m trying her full recipe for both crust and filling and freezing half of the unbaked hand-pies next time.








Handheld Chicken Pot Pies


This post is dedicated to the crust lovers of the world. You know, the people who think that a chicken pot pie with only one crust, aka a “chicken pot pie lid,” is not enough.




www.thepioneerwoman.com














I completely forgot I had leftover pork roast, it was hiding behind a carton in the fridge, so pork fried rice or fried noodles is dinner tomorrow. 
Chocolate zucchini cake for later in the evening too.


----------



## sniper69

This morning I enjoyed my requisite strong black coffee (had a half pot this morning). For lunch today, ended up having a loaded steak bowl from Chipolte (contained rice, sautéed peppers and onions, black beans, tomato salsa, corn salsa, sour cream, lettuce, guacomole, cheese, and steak). 

Since we are eating supper late tonight, we ended up making a variation on pigs in a blanket. Instead of hot dogs, we made some with brats that contained cheese, and made others with gouda and apple chicken sausage. Salad was served on the side with homemade ranch dressing (milk, mayo, and ranch dressing powder).
My second youngest wanted chocolate cake for dessert. So there is a chocolate cake with chocolate frosting calling out to whoever wants a slice.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight the air fryer is getting worked out. For supper we are having some crinkle cut fries and some Just bare breaded chicken breast chunks Lightly Breaded Chicken Breast Chunks - Family Pack - Just BARE Chicken (they taste very similar to chick-fil-a nuggets). There is some grapes and also salad being served on the side. For sauces to dip the chicken in, there is honey chipolte bbq, honey mustard, ranch, and chick-fil-a sauce (we try to keep a good variety on hand, lol).


----------



## 67drake

Wifey made French Toast, tacos, and cornbread today. A strange combo, but I ain’t complaining! I had a little of each, and plenty leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## GTX63

A neighbor had gifted us several pounds of grass fed beef a while back. Last night I fried up some hamburger patties in onion and cut homemade french fries. Boy oh boy, there is just no comparison between that store bought meat and the stuff you scratch behind the ears.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops on the grill, and steamed green beans.
I’m going to try Cauliflower “steaks” out on the grill too. 








Grilled Cauliflower Steaks


Roasted & grilled cauliflower steaks are tender in the middle with a lightly charred, caramelized, crispy outside. A versatile side or main!




www.alphafoodie.com


----------



## 67drake

Well, no gas station pizza so far, as I predicted. Wifey made a pot of chili today, and the lady next door dropped off some home made peanut butter cookies for me. Score!
Tonight is sons football game, so I’ll probably have a brat and popcorn later.
This weekend is our village’s 150th year celebration. So we’ll have food trucks in town Saturday and Sunday. What I eat I’ll play by ear I guess. It’s just going to be busy! If anyone in the area wants to throw baseballs while I’m in the dunk tank, I’ll post the times I’m in there when I find out. Might be a long line, as a lot of locals don’t like the zoning administrator.


----------



## Micheal

For only $937.00 I got my oven fixed....... Bought a (on sale) new stove! Seems that not only the oven unit failed, but the safety valve had a very small leak. Sooo.
Anyway, lunch today was a grilled ham & cheese sandwich and some pickled beets.
The evening meal will be a roast with carrots and potatoes. Hey, gotta try out the oven, don't I?


----------



## sniper69

This morning my youngest requested pancakes for breakfast before school. So made up a batch of pancakes for the family. Lunch was a few slices of pepperoni pizza. Tonight for supper, we had Italian sausage ravioli's and garlic bread.


----------



## doozie

DH requested Hawaiian Pizza for dinner tonight. He rarely makes specific requests, he must have a craving.


----------



## alida

I had to have some tests in hospital and couldn't eat for 36 hours - just water. I started craving spinach salad of all things, and that was strange because I don't care much for spinach. So what did I have when I was home and could eat? Campbells Vegetable soup, and toast with butter and aged cheddar - one of our families sure cures for what ails you, and it did. 
Today was scrambled eggs and toast for brunch, and I have plans for a chicken stirfry this evening using a green curry sauce for seasoning. Some Mocha icecream "needs" to be finished soon before it goes bad so that'll be dessert later.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I had to have some tests in hospital and couldn't eat for 36 hours - just water. I started craving spinach salad of all things, and that was strange because I don't care much for spinach. So what did I have when I was home and could eat? Campbells Vegetable soup, and toast with butter and aged cheddar - one of our families sure cures for what ails you, and it did.
> Today was scrambled eggs and toast for brunch, and I have plans for a chicken stirfry this evening using a green curry sauce for seasoning. Some Mocha icecream "needs" to be finished soon before it goes bad so that'll be dessert later.


a spinach salad with some grapes, pecans, and either gorgonzola or feta cheese with either a creamy gorgonzola dressing or a raspberry vinaigrette sounds mighty good.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper was an eclectic mix. My wife wanted the leftover Italian sausage raviolis and garlic bread, two of my kids wanted chicken nuggets and fries (air fryer to the rescue), and my youngest son wanted a burger. So I cooked myself a burger as well, sauteed some onions to go with it, and did some fried okra in the air fryer to go with it. No bun is needed for this beauty.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> a spinach salad with some grapes, pecans, and either gorgonzola or feta cheese with either a creamy gorgonzola dressing or a raspberry vinaigrette sounds mighty good.


A lot of my dislike of spinach is due to the texture of the raw leaves, even baby spinach, when I chew. It almost squeaks between my teeth. I can tolerate it cooked with Indian spices.Go figure.
What you describe sounds very good, with other strong flavoured lettuces.


----------



## 67drake

Oh boy! Woke up at 4AM to go to work, had leftover chili there.
Then got home at 2:30, and went in the dunk tank at 3:00.
After that, game on! Food trucks everywhere in town, and I think I tried them all. I started with a Steaksandwich from our county cattlemen. Followed with a cheese quesadilla from the Mexican truck, then a brisket plate from a local place that does high end food out of a trailer. I then got a Carmel apple. I’m stuffed. Just kicking back watching the non stop country bands, and waiting for fireworks to start!
Tomorrow it starts all over again, and I have to get up early to put up our “No parking” signs along our parade route- early!


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> A lot of my dislike of spinach is due to the texture of the raw leaves, even baby spinach, when I chew. It almost squeaks between my teeth. I can tolerate it cooked with Indian spices.Go figure.
> What you describe sounds very good, with other strong flavoured lettuces.


alida - totally understandable about folks having various food likes and dislikes. By chance, do you like rocket? (well I guess most folks call it arugula. I first had it when I lived overseas and everyone there called it rocket, lol 🤪 ) A nice rocket salad with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar is always tasty too. Also lends itself to pair well blended with spinach and other spring mix type lettuces.
.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> alida - totally understandable about folks having various food likes and dislikes. By chance, do you like rocket? (well I guess most folks call it arugula. I first had it when I lived overseas and everyone there called it rocket, lol 🤪 ) A nice rocket salad with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar is always tasty too. Also lends itself to pair well blended with spinach and other spring mix type lettuces.
> .


I do like arugula/rocket though I don't think I've ever had it on it's own as a salad. It's always mixed with other leaf lettuces. The peppery taste is refreshing and a little less strong than something like radicchio, which I also like in salads. The best dressing I ever had with the above was a blackcurrant vinegarette - a secret recipe of the restaurant that served it (I asked). They went out of business and poof! so did the recipe. Google is our friend and I've made a perfectly acceptable version myself.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I do like arugula/rocket though I don't think I've ever had it on it's own as a salad. It's always mixed with other leaf lettuces. The peppery taste is refreshing and a little less strong than something like radicchio, which I also like in salads. The best dressing I ever had with the above was a blackcurrant vinegarette - a secret recipe of the restaurant that served it (I asked). They went out of business and poof! so did the recipe. Google is our friend and I've made a perfectly acceptable version myself.


Blackcurrant vinaigrette? That sounds very tasty. Do you have a recipe for the version you make? I'm trying not to drool on my keyboard thinking about a salad with a black currant vinaigrette before I even have my coffee this morning.


----------



## Micheal

Not a fan of vingarettes, but the Black Current one sounds interesting.
Breakfast was hot black coffee and 2 very large pancakes with 2 over-easy eggs and maple syrup; doubt if'n there will be a lunch.  
But I've got two more large pancakes (left-overs) in the fridge in case.


----------



## doozie

I was wondering what to do with the leftover pineapple slices from last night.
I stumbled on this big upside down pineapple pancake recipe and gave it a try. It turned out well and beats the usual oatmeal I have in the mornings.

Homemade burger buns next up today.

I made Mayo with the stick blender , and it turned out thick for a change, blended for about a minute longer than usual, that must be the trick.

Burgers on the grill for dinner.

Maybe zucchini, onions, tomatoes and cheese in the skillet too. We did have breaded zucchini fries in the air fryer last night and that’s a possibility to use the zucchini too.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper - we ended up having tacos.

With that said - today is national cheeseburger day - and I hope to celebrate a day late with a burger tomorrow (if all goes as planned.  ).


----------



## 67drake

Today started with a grilled hamburger that the fire department was selling at our festival. Later I had the brisket sandwich off of one of the food trucks. I bought some fresh made cheese curds off of our local 4-H kids, then some strawberry ice cream and a package of jerky off of a local creamery truck. Great day!


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> Blackcurrant vinaigrette? That sounds very tasty. Do you have a recipe for the version you make? I'm trying not to drool on my keyboard thinking about a salad with a black currant vinaigrette before I even have my coffee this morning.


I meant to post earlier and fell asleep! I saw a number of recipes which started with fresh/frozen black currants. Those are costly up my way so I looked and found recipes using black currant vinegar or black currant balsalmic vinegar. I found the balsalmic vinegar in some store around here, and sort of mixed it using bits of several recipies. 
Spring Mix Salad with Black Currant Vinaigrette - The Olive Tap Recipes - this is closer.
https://www.savorysuitcase.com/blackcurrant-vinaigrette/
I just add enough oil for my taste,plus the mustard (I've used dijon and dried mustard). The herbs de provence add that "something". One of the recipes calls for honey, I do find that there is a need for a small amount of sweetness though it really depends on your vinegars. I plan to melt some of my overprocessed black currant jam and use that instead,since it has a pretty intense flavour. I don't whisk everything together, I use my immersion blender. 

And now it's midnight and I'm thinking that I really want to make this again, soon!


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> I meant to post earlier and fell asleep! I saw a number of recipes which started with fresh/frozen black currants. Those are costly up my way so I looked and found recipes using black currant vinegar or black currant balsalmic vinegar. I found the balsalmic vinegar in some store around here, and sort of mixed it using bits of several recipies.
> Spring Mix Salad with Black Currant Vinaigrette - The Olive Tap Recipes - this is closer.
> https://www.savorysuitcase.com/blackcurrant-vinaigrette/
> I just add enough oil for my taste,plus the mustard (I've used dijon and dried mustard). The herbs de provence add that "something". One of the recipes calls for honey, I do find that there is a need for a small amount of sweetness though it really depends on your vinegars. I plan to melt some of my overprocessed black currant jam and use that instead,since it has a pretty intense flavour. I don't whisk everything together, I use my immersion blender.
> 
> And now it's midnight and I'm thinking that I really want to make this again, soon!


alida - Thanks for sharing the links and suggestions. I do have a large container of herbes de provence in the pantry, so have that covered. Now to get on the hunt for some black currant vinegar or black currant balsamic vinegar.


----------



## doozie

It’s gas station roast chicken day again.
I’ll be using it for diced chicken in a Creamy Parmesan sauce with onions, peas, and ?? To be served over Potato Cavatelli.
Rolls come with the chicken so maybe I’ll brush some of them with garlic butter and heat them.

I have an old Vitantonio Cavatelli maker I picked up years ago from a garage sale, and today was the day it finally got used. 
I had no idea what I was doing, the recipe was vague, but it seems to have worked out.

I boiled and taste tested a few before rolling all the dough through the machine, the recipe made about 6 times what is shown…

Retirement has made all of my “someday I’ll do that” cooking plans much easier.


----------



## alida

I like the grocery store rotisserie chickens too; the price is reasonable,they're always fresh since the stores sell so many, and if the seasoning is good, the bones are good for chicken soup later. I had to google Potato Cavatelli, and then I amused myself by watching a 90 second Youtube video of someone making it, and having fun doing so. 

No pasta here today. I have a blade roast thawing for pot roast or beef stew tomorrow, haven't decided quite yet. Today's dinner is going to be a hamburger with sweet potato fries.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Retirement has made all of my “someday I’ll do that” cooking plans much easier.
> View attachment 114467


I can’t wait for that day! I’ve wanted to start smoking meats, but just know it will be a lot of money spent on a smoker that I don’t have the time to use. I have a whole list of things that I keep putting off till retirement. 
I put work in at my project house after work, then dropped son off at football, so I don’t know what wifey has planned for dinner. 
Breakfast was the usual black coffee and fruit. Lunch was leftover chili and fruit, and a few cherry tomatoes thrown in.


----------



## sniper69

Well I got my burger (well burgers) today. Had a double bacon cheeseburger and tater tots at lunch and for supper had a nice 7 oz cheeseburger with onion rings. I think I have enough of a burger fix now to last me a couple days.


----------



## GTX63

Last night was an instant pot of sauerkraut, seasoned cabbage, potatoes, smoked sausage and bacon bits.
There may have been a few other ingredients but it didn't last long enough for me to check.


----------



## doozie

I can’t even buy a whole chicken for what I get them for at 5.99,the free rolls, and there is no clean up!
I don’t know how long it will last, so I do try and make every Monday (the special price day) a chicken day. 
Chicken breast sandwiches on burger buns and drumsticks for dinner tonight. Not sure what else yet.


----------



## Micheal

Last night's meal was ahhh gee, don't remember - there weren't any dirty dishes in the sink. Sooo  
This A.M. I made French Toast and had my coffee and large O.J.
Don't have anymore orange juice so I've got to go out later, maybe I'll find some idea for the evening meal while shopping cause right now my choices are a blank.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Ribs, salad, buttered and seasoned mini red potatoes.


----------



## sniper69

This morning saw my usual dose of strong black coffee, with some toast with peanut butter. Lunch was a nice mixed lettuce salad that was topped with some grape tomatoes from the garden, some grapes, pecans, pepper jack cheese, and a raspberry vinaigrette (sorry alida haven't purchased the black currant balsamic vinegar yet  ).

Supper tonight was au gratin potatoes with ham.


----------



## doozie

Chipped beef on English muffins for breakfast, Pulled pork sandwich for lunch and burgers for dinner.
A cucumber onion salad, and DH will probably want fries with his burger.

Bacon tomato and thin sliced cucumber sandwiches for dinner tomorrow, all out of lettuce here, but we might go out tomorrow.
Possibly on homemade Kaiser rolls, I want to give making them a try this evening, but it depends on how the day goes.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Chipped beef on English muffins for breakfast, Pulled pork sandwich for lunch and burgers for dinner.
> A cucumber onion salad, and DH will probably want fries with his burger.
> 
> Bacon tomato and thin sliced cucumber sandwiches for dinner tomorrow, all out of lettuce here, but we might go out tomorrow.
> Possibly on homemade Kaiser rolls, I want to give making them a try this evening, but it depends on how the day goes.


Hmmmm……chipped beef. One of those things I haven’t had for a long time and sounds appetizing.
I found out yesterday that wifey ordered some “Hello Fresh” that was delivered yesterday. It’s expensive, but she knew we were going to be busy as heck the next couple weeks. I always thought their food tasted pretty good, and if you don’t have the time to run out and buy and plan meals…..
So we had some chicken dish with some cheese and breading on it,, spicy seasoned carrots, and some obscure grain.  I forgot what they called it, but it was very good!
Bonus pic, my son and I last week at parents day.


----------



## doozie

My granny got me hooked on chipped beef as a tot, a true comfort food with good memories for me.

I think your mystery grain is actually Couscous pasta? Whatever it is, that looks like a very nice meal.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> My granny got me hooked on chipped beef as a tot, a true comfort food with good memories for me.
> 
> I think your mystery grain is actually Couscous pasta? Whatever it is, that looks like a very nice meal.


I just got home and checked, yes, it is couscous. Well, it was good!


----------



## alida

Today I was out for brunch with a friend, and I’m still not hungry eight hours later. 
It rained this afternoon so I made beef stew with lots of vegetables that I planned to make yesterday. That’s for tomorrow. I was still in the mood to cook and realized that a bowl of plums was getting too ripe. Seven jars of jam later and I’m done. The unsealed jar is for the fridge while most of the rest will be gifts. 


Dinner tonight? Right now plain unsweetened yogurt is sounding pretty good.


----------



## Micheal

Made scalloped potatoes with ham for yesterday's evening meal. Sadly, I polished what was left bout midnight - no real breakfast this A.M. other then coffee and O.J.
Discovered 2 very large green peppers, that I bought the other day and forgot about, so am thinking stuffed peppers for tonight. It's been a while since I've made them....
Now if I only knew what I'll do for lunch.


----------



## doozie

I made the Kaiser rolls today, there is a stamp for the familiar kaiser roll pattern that I don’t own, or even knew existed before today, so they were shaped instead, then I read you could just press an apple corer/slicer into the balls of dough for a good substitute for the stamp. next time I’ll try that. 
I gave it my best shot..


----------



## 67drake

Had leftover sloppy joes from yesterday for lunch. 
My wife said she will have chicken enchiladas ready for tonight.


----------



## doozie

We had a grilling mishap yesterday, DH incinerated our strips of bacon by mistake, he stepped away and poof! 
I thought he was joking when he came in with the plate and said “ I messed up”. 
It happens, we had ham sandwiches on the rolls instead.

Split pea soup with Canadian bacon in the crock pot tonight.
Something new too, Canadian bacon hash on the side.
It has celery seed and nutmeg as ingredients which seem like a strange pairing and ingredients to me, but I’ll try it.








Sweet Potato and Canadian Bacon Hash Recipe


Sweet potatoes are a creamy addition to this breakfast classic. To avoid mushy hash, don't boil the potatoes too long; remove them from the water while they're still al dente.




www.myrecipes.com


----------



## Micheal

Easy night for cooking.... DD and SIL are bringing a pizza and wings later on.


----------



## alida

@doozie I read the hash recipe and comments It seems that people all liked it, though some didn't add the nutmeg. Did you enjoy it? I love diced sweet potatos in the oven, I'm sure this recipe with bacon is better!
I put some of the leftover stew I made a coupld days ago in the freezer, and added more beef stock, some noodles and a cup of other diced vegetables to what was left to make beef vegetable soup. I'll make some biscuits from a mix and have those with the soup. Yogurt for dessert with a little bit of the plum jam I made this week.


----------



## 67drake

Leftover chicken enchiladas for lunch. Wife made “Sweet chili pork bowl” from Hello Fresh. It was waiting for me when I got home from work. I hope she keeps getting this Hello Fresh food, like I said it’s a busy month,so it’s nice to have something besides gas station pizza on busy days.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we attended a pot luck at a friends house. I had smoked a brisket overnight - and brought that to share - then there were also mashed potatoes, mashed sweet potatoes, cole slaw, corn pudding (like a cornbread but very moist), some sautéed zucchini, baked beans, and yeast rolls. There were cookies, smores, and cheesecake for dessert. Now i feel like I need to go to sleep, lol.


----------



## doozie

Alida, the Hash was very good, I didn’t have a green pepper, but used a pepper from the garden that had mild heat, enough that I didn’t even notice the celery seed or nutmeg that was added.
Plenty left over, and a do again.

Today I’m going to try making hard rolls for Italian beef sandwiches tonight.


I also went to the corn stand one last time (again) yesterday, she is officially closing for the season this weekend.

I want to make Street Corn Salad, I’ll skip the cilantro and won’t miss it myself.








Street Corn Pasta Salad


Tender pasta, fresh corn, and red onions are tossed with a creamy, spicy sauce of mayonnaise, lime, cilantro, and cotija cheese to create this Mexican Street Corn Pasta Salad.




barefeetinthekitchen.com


----------



## doozie

Bonus baking, I wanted to make homemade breakfast/snack bars, store bought just keep getting more expensive, smaller and tasteless to me. We usually have them on hand to grab if we leave early to go somewhere and don’t have time for a sit down breakfast.
I made these cookies, which are something similar to what I was looking for and I can really taste the apple! 

I Froze half for later, and they have to be stored in the fridge.

The hard rolls seem to have turned out great.

I feel like a mad scientist lately when baking something new, baking was always a mystery to me years ago, not worth the effort, failures, phooey…..now it’s measure, mix, wait, and experiment result is usually pretty good. 
I’m having fun, cheap thrills!









Chewy Apple-Raisin Oatmeal Cookies


These chewy oatmeal cookies feature a wholesome combination of peanut butter, raisins, and cinnamon. Perfect for fueling a hike or satisfying your sweet tooth!




www.forksoverknives.com


----------



## sniper69

This morning, I attended the men's breakfast we had at church (we are getting a new pastor, so this was meet the new pastor weekend). Breakfast was bacon, cooked apples, biscuits and sausage gravy, and coffee. There were other selections there as well - but that is what I had. 

My wife attended the women's breakfast that was this morning.

For supper tonight, we had a potluck at church. For the dish I had brought to share was baked beans with some brisket and bacon added The meat for tonight's meal was fried chicken, and there was a lot of food choices and dessert choices (each family brought a dish to pass).


----------



## 67drake

A piece of gas station pizza for breakfast/lunch, then got busy. Next town over had a fund raiser, “The fall opener”, put on by the Chamber of Commerce. Big auction, silent auction, raffles, ect. All money stays local. Sooo they served prime rib, shrimp on a kabob, mashed potatoes and lots of gravy, as well as some sides. Very good!
Bonus pics- the quilt I bid on, and got for my wife, and a stuffed squirrel riding a stuffed raccoon, that sold for over $1000!
I spent about as much money on the gun raffle tickets, as I did buying the quilt!


----------



## GTX63

I'm looking up spaghetti squash recipes for dinner. Squash are piling up in a basket in my greenhouse so it is time to get a couple cooking!


----------



## doozie

It’s a day off today for leftover day, I also want to clean the fridge, so everything must go.

Tomorrow is Chicken day, I’m thinking of giving the hand pies another try. 

Tuesday I’m trying something new, Skirlie, a stuffing made with steel cut oats and onions.
Actually, I’m making the whole meal in the link, with additional boxed stuffing just in case we don’t like the skirlie.








Mince and tatties - a delicious comfort food. And skirlie - if you've never heard of it, you've got to try it!


You've probably heard of, or had, some version of mince and tatties. It's basically minced beef in a rich meaty gravy, served with creamy mashed




www.keefcooks.com


----------



## Micheal

Last night had company, it was roast chicken, mashed potatoes, beet greens, and rice pudding.
Tonight chicken stuffed shells and yellow wax beans. What little that's left of the chicken is going out for the ttrashman's pickup in the A.M. 
Although I could make broth before tossing it....Naaa.


----------



## Forcast

Mcdonald s has 2 for one. Bigmac .10 pc nuggets. 1/4 pounders. Mixmatch. Just saying


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday we ended up having sub sandwiches for supper. Something simpler and lighter than the preceding days feasts.

Tonight, the plan is to have meatloaf for supper with some mashed potatoes, and a vegetable (haven't decided which one to grab off the shelf to heat up).


----------



## doozie

Much better luck this time, I cheated with a giant dumpling form. I froze some unbaked for the future.

I just found out about of pie crust cookies, had to try them, there are many variations.
I picked cinnamon sugar and made some with the scraps. they were just so-so or maybe I didn’t use enough of the topping.


----------



## alida

On the weekend I found a Indonesian street food festival during my travels and took advantage of it to try some dishes and stock up on seasoning packets. My parents were Dutch and we grew up eating sate and the fried rice and noodle dishes. I had some chicken sate, but the best was beef Rendang, a stew with Thai basil. It came with savoury yellow rice and the little crisps on top are shrimp chips. Moms version of peanut sauce was melted crunchy peanut butter with sweet soy sauce and we liked that. I’ll be curious to try a sauce using the brick of sauce spicing. Today’s dinner was simpler, a grilled sausage on a bun with sauerkraut and corn relish, from a street vendor.


----------



## 67drake

Forcast said:


> Mcdonald s has 2 for one. Bigmac .10 pc nuggets. 1/4 pounders. Mixmatch. Just saying


That’s how I feel in this thread, everyone cooking exotic things, me- gas station pizza, “I made a pot of rice”, and “We went out to eat at the bar”. 
We dog sat over the weekend for a neighbor,so the dogs owner brought over a beef roast and mashed potatoes tonight. Wifey made my cucumber salad for me. Good eating, and leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## Forcast

67drake said:


> That’s how I feel in this thread, everyone cooking exotic things, me- gas station pizza, “I made a pot of rice”, and “We went out to eat at the bar”.
> We dog sat over the weekend for a neighbor,so the dogs owner brought over a beef roast and mashed potatoes tonight. Wifey made my cucumber salad for me. Good eating, and leftovers for tomorrow.


Oh cucumber salad sounds so good.


----------



## 67drake

Wow! Neighbor lady today bought over beef stew with Homemade noodles ! Perfect! It’s great. Church up the street has a pancake dinner fundraiser, so we plan on hitting that later too. Plenty of stew leftovers for tomorrow. I should dog sit more often.


----------



## alida

I'm just wrapping up my work day, and think that I see a bowl of cheerios and milk in the near future. And a Coffee Crisp chocolate bar which is in the freezer at the moment. Time to head out.


----------



## doozie

This morning I tried another thrift store find, the As seen on TV pancake puff pan. 
( or Aebleskiver pan)

There is/was a learning curve, and many recipes out there. Mine were plain, but I watched a technique on youtube that would work well for filled pancakes. I’ll just stick to trying to make complete balls for the time being haha.

That’s it for today, another fridge full of leftovers to consume.


----------



## 67drake

Next town over had their American Legion burgers in the park tonight. So, I left my project house for awhile,and met my wife there. I had two! Awesome!
Bonus pics-why I’m never home to cook. My project from about 2 months ago, and today. But still have a ways to go!


----------



## Micheal

Made a pot of Goulash for last night's meal. Had enough left that I not only had it for lunch today but even enough for tonight's meal and may tomorrow's lunch.
Gotta redo (reduce) my recipes or something........


----------



## doozie

Tonight I am making Italian sausage, mozzarella string cheese and a bit of rice stuffed long peppers baked in a red sauce. 
I have lots of Cavatelli from the freezer to go with the sauce on the side.

I have a massive long pepper I was waiting to turn completely red but I had to pick all the peppers due to predicted frost.
I think we will split it between us, I’ll also make some regular sized to fill the Dutch oven.

I’m giving sourdough starter yet another try, and I’m trying a starter discard pizza dough tonight too. So add a pepper and sausage pizza to the menu.

Tomorrow I’m planning a Kielbasa onion and cabbage casserole with a special request of home cut French fries to go with. 

A small batch of chocolate chip cookies when I get a chance were an additional request.

I see another day off coming up due to leftovers.


----------



## Pony

In the mood to smoke meat, so there will be goat and chicken on the smoker. For now, I am prepping the brine. 

Also, neighbor blessed me with sourdough starter. Got a bowl of dough rising now.


----------



## 67drake

Zoning calls and a meeting tonight, so I stopped at the grocery and got a frozen pizza, as I had to stop to restock on coffee. Then wifey brings pizza home she ordered at the bar! OK, I’m pizzaed out for awhile, but that gives me leftovers for tomorrow.
Bonus story, because it’s food related- My wife and I have become pretty good friends with the family that owns the diner in the next town over. The owner of the diner has 3 of her daughters waitress there. 1 daughter has a girl my sons age, and they’re friends. My son ran into his friends mom tonight, and she was trying to talk my son into asking her daughter to the homecoming dance. The mom loves my son, and can’t stand her daughters boyfriend. My sons reply was “Do I get a discount on my food if I take her?”  No answer yet, so we’ll see.  I knew his good looks and charm would pay off someday!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Zoning calls and a meeting tonight, so I stopped at the grocery and got a frozen pizza, as I had to stop to restock on coffee. Then wifey brings pizza home she ordered at the bar! OK, I’m pizzaed out for awhile, but that gives me leftovers for tomorrow.
> Bonus story, because it’s food related- My wife and I have become pretty good friends with the family that owns the diner in the next town over. The owner of the diner has 3 of her daughters waitress there. 1 daughter has a girl my sons age, and they’re friends. My son ran into his friends mom tonight, and she was trying to talk my son into asking her daughter to the homecoming dance. The mom loves my son, and can’t stand her daughters boyfriend. My sons reply was “Do I get a discount on my food if I take her?”  No answer yet, so we’ll see.  I knew his good looks and charm would pay off someday!


IF your son starts wanting to eat at the diner non-stop you'll know why, lol.


----------



## sniper69

On Monday things got hectic so meatloaf ended up off the menu, and pizza was ordered from a local pizzeria for supper. Had left over pizza for Tuesday and Wednesday's lunches. Tuesday evening I used the meat that was in the fridge for meatloaf to make meatballs. Some metaballs ended up as swedish meatballs, and others were eaten plain. There was also mashed potatoes and corn with supper. Also ended up making a chocolate cream pie for the family for Tuesday.

Wednesday for supper, we used the air fryer to cook breaded chicken breast chunks and fries, with some fresh blueberries and grapes on the side. Last night we ended up with Taco Thursday. So tacos, taco salad, and nachos were on the menu for supper. 

Today, my wife and I celebrate 27 years of marriage (I know - it's hard to believe she has put up with me all these years, lol) - so am undecided as to what kind of special meal we will end up with.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> On Monday things got hectic so meatloaf ended up off the menu, and pizza was ordered from a local pizzeria for supper. Had left over pizza for Tuesday and Wednesday's lunches. Tuesday evening I used the meat that was in the fridge for meatloaf to make meatballs. Some metaballs ended up as swedish meatballs, and others were eaten plain. There was also mashed potatoes and corn with supper. Also ended up making a chocolate cream pie for the family for Tuesday.
> 
> Wednesday for supper, we used the air fryer to cook breaded chicken breast chunks and fries, with some fresh blueberries and grapes on the side. Last night we ended up with Taco Thursday. So tacos, taco salad, and nachos were on the menu for supper.
> 
> Today, my wife and I celebrate 27 years of marriage (I know - it's hard to believe she has put up with me all these years, lol) - so am undecided as to what kind of special meal we will end up with.


Hey, congrats on the 27 years!


----------



## Micheal

Sniper69 congrats on the 27 years.....

Change of pace for tonight going to have a ham steak, sweet potato, and coleslaw.....
Was going to get a pizza, but the local place is closed for renovations Which is kind of funny since they were open this past week-end with no mention of closing or renovating...


----------



## 67drake

Leftover pizza at and after work. I’ll see how the burgers and popcorn are when I get to my sons football game tonight.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Hey, congrats on the 27 years!


Thanks. She puts up with me somehow, lol.



Micheal said:


> Sniper69 congrats on the 27 years.....



Thanks, hopefully we will have many decades more.  

I ended up taking my lovely bride to a steak dinner at outback for supper. After sharing a bloomin' onion, then she had salad, I had a bowl of loaded potato soup, we got to the main course. We both had the Victoria's filet (tenderloin), my wife having hers with a sweet potato, and mine with a loaded baked potato. I'm very full and figure I walk some to be comfortable for bed tonight.


----------



## doozie

I decided to make a big pan of pizza with my sourdough crust, so big if has fed us very well, plus it was a thick crust pizza, something we don’t usually make. 

I never got to the cabbage and sausage, maybe later next week.

Today I plan on trying sourdough discard English muffins, the pizza had a nice holey crust, so I figure (hope) the same will happen with the muffins. 
I am also going to try and make some discard crackers for soup tonight, plain like saltines.

I have some drumsticks in the freezer that I see every time I open the door.









Chicken Soup With Drumsticks Recipe - Easy Homemade Soup With Legs


Chicken Soup With Drumsticks Recipe - Easy Homemade Soup With Legs - How To Make Chicken Broth or Stock At Home - how long to cook and boil with video.




yummyinspirations.net


----------



## GTX63

Working on a recipe for Saurkraut Lasagna for Sunday supper.
Saurkraut
Cream of Mushroom
Cream of Chicken
Garlic
Pepper
Lasagna Noodles
Hamburger and Sausage (70/30 mix)
Milk 
Mozzarella Cheese
My son and I will probably add and subtract to the potion as we go along.


----------



## doozie

Practice will make perfect, someday.
First batch were probably rolled too thick, second larger size half as thick, probably could have gone even thinner.
All edible, and remind me of Pita Chips to tell the truth.
So…now I can make from scratch pita chips it seems!
These will be floating In the soup regardless.


----------



## doozie

I thought using the induction cooker would help regulate the cooking temp. (Not supposed to go over 350)
Mine is a toy compared to some, but it seemed to have helped. None got burnt too bad…as in past attempts.

Tomorrow we will have Creamed eggs on split muffins for breakfast. Another one of my Granny’s comfort food specialties


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> View attachment 114776
> 
> 
> I thought using the induction cooker would help regulate the cooking temp. (Not supposed to go over 350)
> Mine is a toy compared to some, but it seemed to have helped. None got burnt too bad…as in past attempts.
> 
> Tomorrow we will have Creamed eggs on split muffins for breakfast. Another one of my Granny’s comfort food specialties



doozie - those English Muffins look good. Do I sense some eggs benedict being served in your house in the not to distant future?


----------



## 67drake

Breakfast we went to the diner. I had the “two fer” 2eggs (fried), 2 pieces of bacon, 2 sausage links, and 2 pieces of toast. Turns out my son did ask his friend to homecoming, and our waitress today was her mom, but no discount on food! We’ll still keep eating there anyway I guess.  My son was totally red faced as the whole staff bombarded him with questions, and his date was working today in the kitchen.
Sooo….this afternoon I had to run all the way to Madison for shoes and dress clothes for homecoming, as we don’t dress up to much around here. Out here everyone’s church attire is Carhart. . So we stopped at Rocky Rococo for lunch, as that’s one of my sons favorites, and we don’t have one around us.
Bonus pic, my sons team won against their biggest rivals last night, he was in such a good mood he even posed for a picture with his little brother. A rare opportunity.


----------



## doozie

We had a baked Delicata squash along side the soup last night.
The Premium Saltine Company is in no danger of losing me as a customer, LOL
Not yet at least, those crackers need tweaking if I want to use them in soup!

I think we will have another Delicata tonight with a bacon wrapped pork chop and applesauce.

I almost missed my chance to pick the squash up from a little store that sells them. They had a big cardboard crate on a pallet outside with various squash that was more than half empty, squash must be very popular this year, they practically had to give them away as time goes by in the past.


----------



## doozie

Cabbage, sausage, beans…
I have finally finished off one of my jars of the darn dry pintos, soaked last night and cooked this morning, they will go in place of the white beans in the recipe.

I may never buy another bag of them in my life, and they are still not all gone from the pantry, I probably have about 5 more dreadful pounds left to go through, I think I might get the dogs involved in eating them, they actually like them!

I have some tomatoes that are still good from the garden that will join the beans in the recipe.








Sausage and Cabbage Stew With Beans and Tomatoes


This tangy sausage and cabbage stew is packed with nutritious ingredients. It features tomatoes, beans, cabbage, sausage, and carrots.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## sniper69

Last night we ended up making a version of chick-fil-a sandwiches, using the air fryer to cook the chicken. Then while the chicken was put in a pre-warmed oven to keep it warm, some tater tots were cooked for those that wanted them. The sandwiches and tater tots were served with a mixed lettuce salad, topped with cheese, and some grape tomatoes from the garden.

The chicken we used is sold under the Just Bare brand, and tasted very close to a chicken breast used by chick-fil-a. It is something new we saw at Costco over the weekend and figured it was worth trying (already love the chicken breast chunks that Just Bare sells, as they taste almost exactly like chick-fil-a nuggets).


----------



## doozie

My Cabbage stew needed something extra so we made mashed potatoes to go with.
Plenty of stew left for tonight, and we will have baked potatoes as a side.
It had a very subtle apple flavor and a little zip from the cider vinegar.It was something we have never had before, a very nice change.

We had a small amount of Mashed potatoes left over so Potato Patties with cheese is something we like with leftover mashers, maybe I’ll make them tomorrow.

Another thread is discussing cornmeal and got me interested in other things to do with it.
I’m trying cookies today with cornmeal as an ingredient.
I’ve never tried it before, or knew these existed.

Cornmeal Chocolate Chip Cookies - Baking Bites

And another to try today.









Amazing Cornmeal Cookies (Made With Polenta) - Sweetest Menu


Learn how to make perfect Cornmeal Cookies, with crispy edges, soft centres and the taste of buttery corn in every bite. These are my fave Corn Cookies!




www.sweetestmenu.com


----------



## GTX63

More speghetti squash tonight, with meatballs, a white garlic sauce and texas toast buttered and seasoned.


----------



## doozie

Chocolate Chips with regular cornmeal, maybe a bit crunchier, but I couldn’t tell there was cornmeal in them, no weird taste, just a good cookie.

The Polenta Cookies, well, Polenta is a very coarse grind, or at least what I used was. I have Polenta because I plan on making some soon…they are good, a bit gritty, but not in a terribly bad way.
DH ate half of one and gave me the rest to eat, he said they taste good, but still a no go from him.

I would make them again with a fine ground cornmeal, and see Italian cookie recipes made this way with additional flavorings. A future plan.


----------



## 67drake

Nothing really exciting going on food wise. Crazy busy the last 2 days, and my kids homecoming week, so lots of running around and eating gas station pizza and a few bowls of Raisin Bran. Appliances delivered at project house today! So I can actually keep some drinks and food here now.


----------



## alida

Project House is really coming along well. 
It’s been hectic up this way for the past week too. Upside is that I put a dent in the freezer eating leftovers :, pulled pork;a couple burritos, lamb vindaloo.
Bagged coleslaw, sliced tomatoes and cucumber salad which I made after reading about it here several times, and frozen mixed veg were the sides.
All breakfasts were some form of eggs, and most lunches included soup.
I’m hoping to do some actual cooking after work tomorrow. I’m getting a bit tired of reheated leftovers.


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> We had a baked Delicata squash along side the soup last night.
> The Premium Saltine Company is in no danger of losing me as a customer, LOL
> Not yet at least, those crackers need tweaking if I want to use them in soup!
> 
> I think we will have another Delicata tonight with a bacon wrapped pork chop and applesauce.
> 
> I almost missed my chance to pick the squash up from a little store that sells them. They had a big cardboard crate on a pallet outside with various squash that was more than half empty, squash must be very popular this year, they practically had to give them away as time goes by in the past.


I love Delicata squash, roasted until the corners of each slice are a little chewy. I like to roast the seeds too, and sprinkle them with pepper. Cooks treat.


----------



## doozie

My sourdough starter has a discard day about every sixth day. 
It’s time to try sourdough pancakes with it.
I have some turkey breakfast sausage to go with, and fruit cocktail in a can.

I’m thinking we will just have sandwiches on toast for dinner tonight, but that might change.


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper, my family and I ended up having tacos for taco Tuesday. They used the flour tortillas and I used corn tortillas (been trying to convince my family to try corn tortillas has fallen on deaf ears each time I try, lol).

This morning, as I drink some strong coffee, I'm going to enjoy something 67drake would like and approve of - some kringle from Racine.  I saw it at the commissary when I was shopping last night and it jumped into my cart and followed me home. It's been a while since I've enjoyed a kringle.


----------



## alida

It's shocking how some of those foods just jump into a persons grocery cart when he/she is not looking. Shocking. It's happened to all of us. My breakfast today was a soft boiled egg and a english muffin plus a eye popping cup of black strong coffee. This month it's a Ethiopian blend coffee, dark roast and definitely has a kick to it. I like to try a new variety every now and again, then back to my standby, Folgers. 
I have ground beef defrosting in the fridge now to make Lazy Man's Cabbage rolls tonight. You use a bag of coleslaw mix instead of making actual cabbage rolls and layer the ingredients in the baking dish. Yogurt for dessert or maybe lunch too. There was a big sale recently and I have three liters in the fridge now.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> It's shocking how some of those foods just jump into a persons grocery cart when he/she is not looking. Shocking. It's happened to all of us. My breakfast today was a soft boiled egg and a english muffin plus a eye popping cup of black strong coffee. This month it's a Ethiopian blend coffee, dark roast and definitely has a kick to it. I like to try a new variety every now and again, then back to my standby, Folgers.
> I have ground beef defrosting in the fridge now to make Lazy Man's Cabbage rolls tonight. You use a bag of coleslaw mix instead of making actual cabbage rolls and layer the ingredients in the baking dish. Yogurt for dessert or maybe lunch too. There was a big sale recently and I have three liters in the fridge now.


alida - I agree it is shocking how those foods jump into the cart and want to be freed of the grocery store shelf. But it is so rewarding when those foods bring back memories of youth. 

Coffee is definitely a staple/food group for me (well at least for breakfast, and sometimes at night if folks who enjoy coffee like I do are visiting). I've been going between café bustelo and café Caribe for coffee brands for a while now (I buy the 10 oz foil packs at the commissary, as it is sold at the best price I can find for café bustelo and the only place locally I can find café caribe. Both are affordable and close in price). I do have other brands that may sneak in from time to time, but the Latin style coffees are flavorful and strong - like I like them. Or maybe I just make them strong, lol.

The lazy mans cabbage rolls sound interesting. I do love cabbage rolls - but my wife and kids do not. So when I do get the chance to enjoy them...  I'll have to look online for a recipe for the lazy mans cabbage rolls, and try to fit it in as a lunch dish sometime soon.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Last night for supper, my family and I ended up having tacos for taco Tuesday. They used the flour tortillas and I used corn tortillas (been trying to convince my family to try corn tortillas has fallen on deaf ears each time I try, lol).
> 
> This morning, as I drink some strong coffee, I'm going to enjoy something 67drake would like and approve of - some kringle from Racine.  I saw it at the commissary when I was shopping last night and it jumped into my cart and followed me home. It's been a while since I've enjoyed a kringle.


One of the few pastries I eat! If you ever go through Racine, stop at one of the local bakeries, O&H is the big one(s), but there are still a few family owned ones dotting the city. Those are even better than those you can buy nationally. Fresh and less preservatives. My first house in Racine was an old Victorian that I restored in a blue collar neighborhood. I made friends with the old man next door. He would tell me how him and his brother, back in the 1920’s or 30’s started their own bakery up the street. It’s still there, but under a different name as they sold it long ago. THOSE were honestly the best Kringle and doughnuts in Racine.
Edit- I was just reading their website, and it IS still the same family. My neighbors name was Ben, I see his grandson is named Ben also. Kinda cool. 








The Best Bakery in Racine, WI | Bendtsen's Bakery


At Bendtsen's Bakery you'll find the best Danish kringle in Caledonia, WI as well as other delicious baked goods. Call today to place your order!




www.bendtsensbakery.com


----------



## alida

It's just as well I don't live near Bendtsen's bakery.


----------



## Pony

I smoked 3 burly broiler chickens over the weekend, and the meaty bones from those bad boys are simmering in the soup pot as I type. 

Smells so good!


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> I decided to make a big pan of pizza with my sourdough crust, so big if has fed us very well, plus it was a thick crust pizza, something we don’t usually make.


My lovely neighbor gifted me with some of her sourdough starter. While I've pretty much mastered the standard sourdough loaf, I've not attempted pizza crust.

Would you please share how you make yours?


----------



## doozie

Pony said:


> My lovely neighbor gifted me with some of her sourdough starter. While I've pretty much mastered the standard sourdough loaf, I've not attempted pizza crust.
> 
> Would you please share how you make yours?


I used this recipe, I didn’t have the special pizza seasoning they mention, and didn’t use any homemade either. There are other seasoning ideas in the comments.
I didn’t have the exact size sheet pan, but used something a bit smaller, I was just too lazy to make two separate pizzas and wanted a nice thick edge crust.

It’s different in that you put the cheese on after baking for a bit. 









Sourdough Pizza Crust


A chewy, flavorful crust, using sourdough starter, perfect with any type of topping.




 www.kingarthurbaking.com


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> I used this recipe, I didn’t have the special pizza seasoning they mention, and didn’t use any homemade either. There are other seasoning ideas in the comments.
> I didn’t have the exact size sheet pan, but used something a bit smaller, I was just too lazy to make two separate pizzas and wanted a nice thick edge crust.
> 
> It’s different in that you put the cheese on after baking for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sourdough Pizza Crust
> 
> 
> A chewy, flavorful crust, using sourdough starter, perfect with any type of topping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kingarthurbaking.com


Thank you!


----------



## doozie

Today was the day I “cooked” the weirdest thing ever in the gas grill.

Potting soil in foil. 
I read you can over cook it, really.

I wanted to sterilize a small pots worth to bring in a Begonia for the winter.
I kept Geraniums alive over the winter in the past, but the darn soil gnats flying around just about drove me nuts last year that I tossed everything right back out the door!
We will see how it goes this year. I might even sterilize more soil tomorrow.


----------



## doozie

Chili tonight with double the onion. I have some ground turkey from the freezer to use, and Chili is about the only thing I really like to use it for, topped with green onion, cheese and a dollop of sour cream. 
Rolls and possibly the Cornmeal Cookies for dipping.


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza night. Leftovers for lunch today.

Currently there is meat thawing, as meatloaf is planned for supper tonight. It'll be served with mashed potatoes and some sort of vegetable.


----------



## alida

Went to the local farmers market. I brought back some fresh corn and tomatos. I also picked up dinner, jerked pork with a salad that is dressed with a sweet and hot dressing. Beans and rice are hiding under the pork. 
this market seems to get bigger every week and I’m pleased for them. It had a bumpy start in 2017, now it’s a roaring success.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Went to the local farmers market. I brought back some fresh corn and tomatos. I also picked up dinner, jerked pork with a salad that is dressed with a sweet and hot dressing. Beans and rice are hiding under the pork.
> this market seems to get bigger every week and I’m pleased for them. It had a bumpy start in 2017, now it’s a roaring success.
> View attachment 114867


alida - that picture has me drooling. 🤤


----------



## alida

It tasted very good too!


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> Went to the local farmers market. I brought back some fresh corn and tomatos. I also picked up dinner, jerked pork with a salad that is dressed with a sweet and hot dressing. Beans and rice are hiding under the pork.
> this market seems to get bigger every week and I’m pleased for them. It had a bumpy start in 2017, now it’s a roaring success.
> View attachment 114867


That looks awesome!

pork loin and more couscous tonight from Hello Fresh. Very good.


----------



## alida

That Market will run for two more Thursday. No guesses where I'll get dinner those days.  I'm considering the Hello Fresh option this winter, maybe once a month. The minimum order is three meals for two, for a week - so six servings. That's a lot for one person unless I freeze some, which I could do. The upside would be a chance to try some new to me dishes without buying ingredients I may not use again. Something to ponder.
Today will be leftovers of one sort or the other, probably turned into a soup/stew.


----------



## doozie

Tuna melts on homemade sourdough bread and a salad before the lettuce goes bad for lunch.

Leftover Chili and fries in the air fryer for dinner tonight. It was a good batch, DH didn’t know it was made with ground turkey.

Tomorrow something new for dinner, a Barley Pilaf. 
Pork Chops and Carrot coins to go with.








Easy Vegetable Barley Pilaf Recipe - An Oregon Cottage


Barley Pilaf is truly a simple dish - saute a few vegetables, throw in barley and liquid, wait a bit and you've got a tasty, nutty and different side dish.




anoregoncottage.com


----------



## Pony

Leftover chicken and broccoli made into a lovely casserole by making a cheese sauce and blending it all together. 

DH declared it "delicious," and checked to make sure that the batch was big enough to ensure he had a few work lunches from it.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight my 18 YO wanted to cook supper for the family. So she ended up cooking prosciutto wrapped chicken thighs, baked acorn squash, green beans, asparagus, some sautéed mushrooms, and some brownie and ice cream concoction for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

Leftover pork loin for lunch. Left work early to go to homecoming parade, then went to project house. Didn’t eat yet. Just home to shower, as I know I’ll grab a few burgers or brats, or both at tonight’s game.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> Leftover chicken and broccoli made into a lovely casserole by making a cheese sauce and blending it all together.
> 
> DH declared it "delicious," and checked to make sure that the batch was big enough to ensure he had a few work lunches from it.


Those types of casseroles are always the best, this and that plus cheese. And leftovers for your husband. Win win.


----------



## 67drake

Well heck, 2 food threads today, so I’m just copy and pasting my other reply, but this has my bonus pic!
My son and his homecoming date,she’s the dishwasher at the diner we eat at. See, it IS food related! Anyway, my food-
2 cups of black coffee for breakfast.
At the diner for lunch I had the burger of the week- Bacon cheeseburger with BBQ sauce, deep fried cheese curds, and fried onions. French fries on the side.
Grabbed a sweet tea from the gas station that I’ve been nursing all day.
No supper yet, and it’s late, I’ll dig through the fridge for leftovers in a while.


----------



## Pony

i spent the day simmering bones from the goat we smoked last week (I kept them in the freezer until I was ready for them).

Had some of the meat with a tossed salad for supper.

Pulled the rest of the meats off the bones, added meat and broth to quart jars, and pressure canned.

No more midnight canning for me, though. I didn't hold the jar grabber handle tightly enough, and dropped a lovely quart of meaty broth to the floor. Those jars sure do break into a lot of pieces when they're hot...


----------



## sniper69

Tonight for supper we had goulash (American style goulash, not Hungarian style goulash). Served it with some garlic bread. I topped mine with cheese and some gochujang (needed a little spice, lol).


----------



## doozie

A while back while we were out I wandered the frozen foods aisle and tonight we are splitting a Deluxe Stromboli sandwich and an Italian Style Pastie. Never had either before and fingers crossed they taste good.
I plan on making a creamy potato soup to go with. Topped with chives if they survived our first frost.

Beef and carrot stew and more Bread tomorrow, this worked out pretty well as a loaf bread with my developing sourdough starter and I also made big rolls instead of a second loaf the last time made it.








Pan Bread with Sourdough Discard - Taste of Artisan


Richly flavorful and quick to make pan bread made with both yeast and sourdough discard for quick leavening and robust flavor.




tasteofartisan.com


----------



## Micheal

Back from my week's stay in the ADKs  well, Blue Mt Lake......
Pantry bout empty, so got to go shopping later today. So meals at the moment are ahhh up in the air or should I say buy-able.....


----------



## Micheal

Well, some results of my shopping..... 
Bought a breaded piece of haddock, a bag of shredded cabbage (for coleslaw), American cheese,and some rolls. That made up last night's fish sandwich(s) and today's lunch...
Got some hot sausage (another price increase), Italian cheeses, and tomato sauce for baked ziti for tonight and most likely tomorrow.....
Also picked up some fruits, eggs, orange juice, and some other basics....... guess I'm good for a day or two, maybe even three...


----------



## alida

Today is Thanksgiving in Canada. 
celebrated with some friends at their house yesterday. Smoked and roasted turkey,with all the usual sides, homemade bread (two types), and for dessert homemade strudel, pumpkin and coconut cream pies. One of the sides was dilled green bean pickles - which was my recipe originally - and I'm proud to say that they tweaked it, and the result is even better. They added their own dried hot peppers, whole. They add a mild bit of heat, but more flavour. Their 3 and 4 year old ate them like candy!
The smoker is one of three grills/bbq's smokers they own - we could smell the smoke before we got to the house. .They have plans to build a outdoor oven in the next couple years, and bake their bread, among other foods, out there. 

I got a care package and that's what I'm eating today, much later. I had cereal and milk for breakfast and yogurt with raspberries a short while ago. Tomorrow is back to normal eating (and work).


----------



## 67drake

Those pickles sound good! We eat lots of pickles here. Matter of fact, at my sons football game last Friday, they ran out of popcorn. I got a big dill pickle out of the jar instead.


----------



## alida

I read about dilled green bean pickles for the first time on HT and decided I had to try making some, as they weren't as readily available in stores like ones made from cukes. They are addictive, you can NOT eat just one. I've given them as hostess gifts and once traded two quarts worth for help with my computer.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Today is Thanksgiving in Canada.
> celebrated with some friends at their house yesterday. Smoked and roasted turkey,with all the usual sides, homemade bread (two types), and for dessert homemade strudel, pumpkin and coconut cream pies. One of the sides was dilled green bean pickles - which was my recipe originally - and I'm proud to say that they tweaked it, and the result is even better. They added their own dried hot peppers, whole. They add a mild bit of heat, but more flavour. Their 3 and 4 year old ate them like candy!
> The smoker is one of three grills/bbq's smokers they own - we could smell the smoke before we got to the house. .They have plans to build a outdoor oven in the next couple years, and bake their bread, among other foods, out there.
> 
> I got a care package and that's what I'm eating today, much later. I had cereal and milk for breakfast and yogurt with raspberries a short while ago. Tomorrow is back to normal eating (and work).


akida - to you and all of the Canadian members at HT - Happy Thanksgiving! The meal you describe sounds delicious!

For supper yesterday, we ended up firing up the grill and cooked some flanken style beef ribs, some steak, and some burgers. Served with it were baked potatoes, and some cooked carrots. Strawberry Rhubarb pie was made and enjoyed for dessert.

Today, we ended up cooking a variety for supper (not everyone in the house enjoys Indian Curries). So we had chicken korma, basmati rice, and some naan bread, and also at the supper table was broccoli and cheese stuffed chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, and cooked carrots. The important thing is everyone ate and there isn't a lot of leftovers.


----------



## 67drake

alida said:


> I read about dilled green bean pickles for the first time on HT and decided I had to try making some, as they weren't as readily available in stores like ones made from cukes. They are addictive, you can NOT eat just one. I've given them as hostess gifts and once traded two quarts worth for help with my computer.


Oh boy. My wife bought some pickled green beans off a local Mennonite. Those were gone right away.


----------



## 67drake

Oh, and food. My wife made a meatloaf, with enough leftovers for tomorrow. Now back to working.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Posting from yesterday because today's dinner wasn't anything too impressive: Every Sunday and Wednesday is Duck Day. We slow-grill a whole duck. It's one of my all-time favorite foods.


----------



## alida

That grilled duck looks spectacular Faeleaf.


----------



## FaeLeaf

alida said:


> That grilled duck looks spectacular Faeleaf.


Thank you!! It's one of those meals where I close my eyes while chewing every bite. It's just too good.


----------



## alida

sniper69 said:


> akida - to you and all of the Canadian members at HT - Happy Thanksgiving! The meal you describe sounds delicious!
> 
> For supper yesterday, we ended up firing up the grill and cooked some flanken style beef ribs, some steak, and some burgers. Served with it were baked potatoes, and some cooked carrots. Strawberry Rhubarb pie was made and enjoyed for dessert.
> 
> Today, we ended up cooking a variety for supper (not everyone in the house enjoys Indian Curries). So we had chicken korma, basmati rice, and some naan bread, and also at the supper table was broccoli and cheese stuffed chicken breasts, mashed potatoes, and cooked carrots. The important thing is everyone ate and there isn't a lot of leftovers.


Thank you @sniper69 !


----------



## GTX63

Yesterday was just a plain old crockpot beef roast, cooked on low most of the day, with potatoes, onions, carrots, bone broth, garlic and pepper, and a #12 Wagner cast iron skillet of cornbread on the side.


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are having pork minute steaks and I’m making a watery BBQ sauce they will simmer in shortly.
I Dont think I’ve ever used tenderized pork, I just hope they don’t break apart too much.
Broccoli and some baked potatoes drizzled with the sauce as sides.


----------



## Micheal

Ahhh, baked ziti always better the 2nd day.... 
Most likely will be finding out on the 3rd day also.... 
Guess it's just one of those dishes that I just can''t seem to cut the ingredients in half or thirds and end up with the same tastes.....


----------



## 67drake

Lunch today my company hired a food truck to feed us. It was a pulled chicken sandwich with bacon, cheddar,bbq or hot sauce ( I took hot, of coarse),smoked sausage,garlic potatoes, and cowboy beans. I wasn’t moving nearly as fast after lunch for some reason. 
Dinner, whatever the wind blows in. Too busy to worry about it right now, and I’m still full from lunch honestly.


----------



## doozie

Salisbury steaks, smashed red potatoes, not sure what else for dinner.


----------



## alida

Bush's baked beans to the rescue today. I doctored up a can's worth with diced onion and green/red pepper and bacon, added a little molasses on top and put the pan in the oven to heat through. I have made homemade from scratch baked beans from time to time and they are pretty good, but Bush's are just as good or better, to my taste. Given I eat about six cans a year, I'll just keep buying them. Dessert is a baked apple.


----------



## 67drake

Got home from work and wifey had made a hello fresh meal. I have no idea what it’s called, but it was breaded chicken with a mayonnaise dip with Franks Res Hot sauce mixed in. Also had fried potatoes with dill and butter. Real good stuff!


----------



## sniper69

Last night for supper was leftovers night, so we warmed up leftovers from the fridge and had a hodge podge kind of meal.

Tonight, a local restaurant is part of a fund raiser event for the school PTO. So it looks like we will have Raising Cane's ( Raising Cane's website)chicken tenders and fries for supper.


----------



## FaeLeaf

We're having a whole slow-grilled duck again tonight, but last night was smoked tri tip finished up on the grill.


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> We're having a whole slow-grilled duck again tonight, but last night was smoked tri tip finished up on the grill.
> View attachment 114998


You’re killing me with that smoker! That grilled duck you posted a few days ago looked great too.


----------



## FaeLeaf

67drake said:


> You’re killing me with that smoker! That grilled duck you posted a few days ago looked great too.


Thanks!! I'm very proud of what we cook. We eat like kings everyday.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Taco Thursday


----------



## doozie

Chicken casserole


----------



## Micheal

Finished the baked ziti last night (3rd day); won't be making that again for a month or so.... and yes it was even better the 3rd day. 
Rainy, 58, and windy out there so thinking a stew or even soup for the evening meal...


----------



## 67drake

Food truck for lunch again. No complaints.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Smoked beef heart finished on the grill (just like our tri tip). First time having beef heart, and I think it was a success! It seemed more filling compared to other cuts, and we only finished half. Washing it down with a glass of goat milk now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Toast, butter, homemade marmalade, fried eggs, sausage.


----------



## Micheal

Well, decided on a beef stew for last night... Would of had enough for today if'n my DD didn't show up. 
No big thing, seeing today's Fri think I'll make Shrimp Creole anyway..


----------



## RJ2019

Chicken of the woods I foraged, baby potatoes that needed to be used up and a squash from the garden.


----------



## doozie

Little 5oz. steaks on the grill and baked potatoes with some green beans tonight.

Tomorrow, pancakes,sausage and maybe some scrambled eggs for dinner. Maybe some baking too.

Sunday we are trying one of our towns restaurants for dinner with a visitor. We’ve never been, and it has good reviews.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Prepping a super-nutritious stock for tomorrow's stew. Spice-rubbed and smoked about 6 lbs of beef marrow bones yesterday evening, now simmering them in the crock pot for 48 hours. The house smells wonderful.


----------



## 67drake

Filling up the truck after work, the taco truck was parked across the street. I called home and wifey wanted to skip fish fry and just stay home tonight. OK, I got a big steak burrito off the truck instead of fish. Works out OK, now I have time to go paint!


----------



## alida

All these descriptions and pictures are making me hungry again! . I went to the farmers market yesterday anticipating one more dinner of jerked chicken or pork, but darn it all - they had to pull out this week! There were other options and I went with a curried chickpeas in some type of wrap. It was pretty good.
Today I picked up a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store and a bagged salad. There's a lot of chicken left, this was a bigger than usual chicken, so I'm set for the weekend, I think. I have some sauces I could heat the leftovers up in, and then there's soup.


----------



## sniper69

For Thursday nights supper, we ended up making sloppy joes and had steamed carrots, fries, and onion rings with them. Friday night ended up being pizza night - as I assisted my second oldest with an electrician job he was working on (I was able to play gofer.  ). This morning, I picked up donuts from a local place for breakfast, and my son and I went and finished the electrician job that was started. I had some japchae noodles topped with vegetables, kimchi, and some steak for lunch from Bibibop (paid for it with part of the gift card I was given on Fathers day for that restaurant). Tonight we made loaded nachos and taco salad for supper.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Smoked beef stew for a couple of days. I simmered smoked beef marrow bones in the crock pot for about 48 hours, then removed them all. I saved about half the stock for future stews, then added a smoked beef roast to the pot. No photos because it's hard to take an aesthetic pic of a bowl of soup. 😅 But we did get to use our new pumpkin-shaped bowls and eat by the fireplace for the first time this season!


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> No photos because it's hard to take an aesthetic pic of a bowl of soup.


Hey, that never stopped me. I posted a picture of my lunch this week after I took a few bites of my sandwich.


----------



## GTX63

Vegetable Beef Soup with crackers & and a toasted cheese sandwich, or two.


----------



## 67drake

Went to the diner for breakfast. I had that “two fer” or whatever it’s called. Church called off because of some non Covid bug going around, pastor felt ill. So my son and I went straight over to the project house and hung 3 doors. Just stopped home for a breather, wife said she’s on her way to cook up a Hello Fresh meal. Sounds good to me.


----------



## sniper69

Went to the farmers market after church and bought a fresh, picked this morning, stalk of brussel sprouts. Also picked up some apple cider that was pressed on Saturday, as well as some paw paws and a small watermelon (think it was a black diamond variety) (I felt compelled to spend money with a few of the local farm vendors  ). This afternoon, the grill kept singing that siren song of cook on me - so this evening started some charcoal and while that was burning to some nice gray coals, trimmed the sprouts off the stalk, and started cooking them with some bacon and butter. Then while the sprouts were cooking - started cooking some burgers and hot dogs on the grill. Once everything was done, we got our plates made and had a nice meal. The watermelon was sliced for dessert. My burger is topped with pepper jack cheese, bacon, some blue plate mayo, mustard, tomato from the garden, and lettuce.


----------



## Micheal

DD and SIL came by yesterday so I made a roast, mashed potatoes, and buttered carrots. They left me enough for lunch today... 
As to this evening's meal, hummm, guess it's to early to think bout it specially since I haven't decided on breakfast....


----------



## doozie

So, we went out yesterday to the local restaurant, parking lot was full, a good sign, right???
It wasn’t bad, but it wasn’t good either, haha.

Tonight is roast chicken, Delicata squash, and homemade Mac and cheese.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Salmon! Nice and simple. Melted butter and a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## Hiro

It is going to hard freeze this week. But, I get one final taste of summer 2022:


----------



## DW

As soon as I get the applesauce canned, grirnd some wheat , make bread...soup and bread for supper.


----------



## 67drake

Nothing exciting here. I bought quite a few tamales from the taco truck when I ate my burrito last Friday. That’s been my go to for the last few days. We’ll see what tonight brings


----------



## Micheal

I decided on a meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and broccoli spears for the evening meal.... 
Most likely I'll be having it tomorrow also.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Breakfast sashimi.  With a glass of goat milk. Today's Wednesday, so dinner will be our usual grilled duck.


----------



## doozie

Chicken noodle casserole.


----------



## Micheal

The meatloaf, etc made for a great left-overs lunch....
Thinking a grilled ham & cheese (Cheddar) sandwich with a dill pickle or two will be an O.K. evening meal....


----------



## alida

Last of a rotisserie chicken turned into soup with lots
of kale and onion. I added Chinese chicken and leek dumplings to the pot, instead of noodles. I think it cured my cold.


----------



## 67drake

The next town over had their final American Legion “burgers in the park” cookout tonight. Good thing as it has already snowed here. 
My wife bought 2 burgers over to me at my project house. Yum!


----------



## Pony

FaeLeaf said:


> We're having a whole slow-grilled duck again tonight, but last night was smoked tri tip finished up on the grill.
> View attachment 114998


Oh, man! That looks so good!

Over the weekend, I brought a couple of excess drakes to a neighbor's ''poultry plucking party." She needed some help dispatching some older roos and a few turkeys, and was kind enough to help me with the ducks.

There is something magical about processing poultry at her place. She keeps the water on a propane fire, and no matter how I fail with ducks at home, they always work at the neighbor's. 

Brought them home, let them rest for a couple of days, and cooked them on Tuesday.

Ugh. 

I am going to have to research what I did wrong. They were dry, and the skin was NOT at all crisp. 

Tonight, it's chicken wings. I saved them from when I butchered out our Cornish Cross, and those I know how to prepare. 

Going to make potatoes with butter, lemon, and dill, thanks to @67drake's report.


----------



## doozie

Leftover casserole for lunch, always better the next day.

Shaved steak sandwiches, we will have them as grilled Swiss, mushroom, and onion, steak melts on sourdough bread. A butternut squash on the side.

We have quickly devoured all our squash, I’ll be on the lookout for more next time we go out, sweet potatoes will have to fill in if I can’t find what I want, we like them just the same.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Pony said:


> I am going to have to research what I did wrong. They were dry, and the skin was NOT at all crisp.


Do you want to elaborate on what you did? I love duck and would love to help you enjoy it better as well!


----------



## FaeLeaf

Porterhouses from the whole bull we've been working through. Look at that GOLDEN FAT! The beef is from a 100% grass-fed, 3-year-old, uncastrated bull. It's the best beef we've ever had. This is also our last day with this gas grill before the charcoal grill arrives tomorrow. Super excited to work with coals.


----------



## Micheal

Had to go out today so I popped in to the groc store, picked up a ham steak, bag of shredded cabbage (to make coleslaw), and a sweet potato..... 
Won't be as good a meal as those Porterhouses of FaeLeaf's though.....


----------



## Hiro

Invest in Kimberly Clark, the greens harvest has begun since it has frosted:


----------



## FaeLeaf

I lied. One more use outta the grill. Smoked and grilled pork chops.


----------



## 67drake

Not feeling well, so I took a night off and relaxed. I cooked up some Rice a Roni and Pasta Roni. Plenty left for work tomorrow too


----------



## alida

My four siblings and I have had a group chat going over the last couple days, remembering college day foods. Well, not just college days, family meals too. After all that I had Kraft Dinner and fried bologna for dinner. Jello afterwards. I had to go to the store to get all three ingredients and it was fantastic. I did add hot sauce and some fresh Parmesan to the KD, otherwise nothing extra. This was so satisfying. And salty! I think I’ve had three glasses of water this evening. For the record three of my siblings add bbq sauce to KD. I do not. 😁


----------



## doozie

Lunch is something new to us, I picked up a pkg. of Chicken, apple, bourbon sausages. Sounded good, we’ll see. It’s a beautiful day, so we are grilling.

Dinner is burgers on sourdough bread and we will probably grill them and transform into a patty melt.
Maybe I’ll make buns tomorrow.

Tomorrow I’m making a bit of corned beef for hash. 
Dinner is pork, but I’m not sure what I’ll do with it. Plenty of time to decide while it defrosts today.


----------



## doozie

Soaking navy beans tonight for Baked beans in the crockpot, our weather will be too nice to run the oven all day tomorrow.
Corn bread on the side, cheating with a box of Jiffy cornbread that was in the pantry and ??, not sure what else.

Bacon will be added to the beans, so the leftovers may be enough for a Bacon sandwich tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## Micheal

Making a chicken broth at the moment using a large bone-in chicken breast. 
Thinking chicken soup and stuffed shells are on the menu........


----------



## doozie

I’m making ground chicken burgers tonight, and we will have more baked beans, and potato Pattie’s in the air fryer.
I’ll adapt this recipe with a gigantic leftover baked potato.








Baked Potato Patties – Easy Leftover Side Dish


Baked potato patties make a lovely side when you have a leftover baked potato. Enjoy them with breakfast, lunch, or dinner. Continue reading →




the-good-plate.com


----------



## JRHill02

The DW brought home some steelhead. We slathered it down. We have a salmon stream at the bottom of the canyon but its hunting season. Way too obvious to do any explosives for fishing.


----------



## alida

I made a baked pasta dish on the weekend, penne/sauce. I added some cooked eggplant slices,slivered green peppers,mushrooms,and pepperoni. Cheese on top and into the oven. I suppose it's pasta pizza. I had it on Saturday and for lunch today, and froze the rest for another time. Dinner tonight is a apple, cheese, and walnuts.


----------



## Micheal

Tried something different tonight...
Took a can of La Choy stir fry vegetables and drained the liquid into a sauce pan. 
Added the spice packet from the noodles..
Broke up a packet of Ramen noodles and tossed that into the sauce pan once the liquid started to boil.
Once the noodles started to soften I tossed in the vegetables.
Added about a teaspoon of Soy sauce and some of the chicken breast I had from the other day.
And taa-daa the evening meal........


----------



## FaeLeaf

Freshly caught white seabass from the hubby's fishing trip. Pan-seared with butter.


----------



## alida

Micheal said:


> Tried something different tonight...
> Took a can of La Choy stir fry vegetables and drained the liquid into a sauce pan.
> Added the spice packet from the noodles..
> Broke up a packet of Ramen noodles and tossed that into the sauce pan once the liquid started to boil.
> Once the noodles started to soften I tossed in the vegetables.
> Added about a teaspoon of Soy sauce and some of the chicken breast I had from the other day.
> And taa-daa the evening meal........


I do something similar, using the ramen noodle pack. When the water comes to a boil I add a cup of frozen veg of some sort, then three minutes later add the ramen. When the noodles are done I drain almost all the liquid out and then add the seasoning packets, sometimes a bit of oil or,soy sauce, depending on the flavour and thin sliced cooked beef or chicken. It's a good easy to make meal.


----------



## JRHill02

JRHill02 said:


> The DW brought home some steelhead. We slathered it down. We have a salmon stream at the bottom of the canyon but its hunting season. Way too obvious to do any explosives for fishing.


Seriously, we did have steelhead. My wife eats it with long teeth because she loves me and I love it. She worked in and managed hatcheries for many years, rearing little stuff and protecting the runs as best she could. But she is the one to shop for it. She can see an old or unhealthy critter in the store. She'll push me by a case that looks wonderful. Not just fish but other stuff like crab, shrimp, trout and on. Don't even mention tilapia. But sometimes we will buy that stuff. She has the eye, she knows what to look for through glass and how they arrange it. Ah, I love my DW for the water borne stuff. Now is a time to gauge the meat. She does pretty good with that but its getting harder. EVERYTHING looks good under the UV light case until you get it home. Get it into the freezer and when you pull it out two days later there's green stuff. Well, dang, nothing goes to waste. I mean, we are off grid, eh? We aren't to the point of carving the green off but we could. We'd be more likely to butcher a pig on the spot.

I love steelhead. I love beef and I love our piggies. All of them take a bunch of work if you don't want the green stuff from Safeway or Freddie's. We have a river and I have a wife that knows fish but she won't clean one to save her life. We have pigs. Neighbors have beef.

Homesteading. How do you define it? For us, its self reliance. Totally. Yup, we grocery shop in town. But we do so to preserve what we have if we can't get out for 6, 8 or 12 weeks and its happened. Gas, propane, well water, fire wood. Snow so high the pigs breed because they just climb the banks to the other side. Yup, let that winter storm roll. So what is homesteading?


----------



## GTX63

Potato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches.


----------



## 67drake

My wife fried up some shrimp in a pan, then added butter and fresh chopped garlic. Simple, but effective. Almost as good as bacon.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> My wife fried up some shrimp in a pan, then added butter and fresh chopped garlic. Simple, but effective. Almost as good as bacon.


Maybe make it even better by doing shrimp and bacon? Bacon makes most everything better... LOL 😁

Last night was sloppy joes, tonight was leftovers (we had pizza, Chinese food, sausages, sloppy joes, etc. in the fridge - so figure it is time to whittle down the leftovers some more). Lunch yesterday and today was leftovers as well.


----------



## doozie

Mostly leftovers today, DH mentioned Brats, so everyone for themselves.

Tomorrow, Lasagna for two in a bread pan, it might be vegetarian style if I don’t find some ground beef in the freezer and I’m also thawing frozen zucchini shreds for zucchini bread.


----------



## 67drake

My company grilled out chicken for employees today. Sides of potato salad, beans and slaw. So that was my lunch. 
One of the benefits of my wife babysitting farmers kids is the food. One of the dads dropped off his daughter with a load of beef from their latest slaughter. Can’t wait till the next pig!


----------



## Pony

Baked chicken, with tomato salad (using some of the last tomatoes from the garden).

My favorite tomato salad is sliced tomatoes, slivers of red onion, chopped fresh basil, and balsamic vinaigrette (no sugar added). 

Mmmm....


----------



## JRHill02

67drake said:


> My company grilled out chicken for employees today. Sides of potato salad, beans and slaw. So that was my lunch.
> One of the benefits of my wife babysitting farmers kids is the food. One of the dads dropped off his daughter with a load of beef from their latest slaughter. Can’t wait till the next pig!


That is so cool. I remember one time when everyone was on the clock until their normal quitting time. It started at lunch time. Everyone just ate food and drank beverages, within reason, until well after quitting time. Calls went out to wives and kids. Folks who didn't even work there.... It was unannounced on a Friday pay day.

I got fired for doing that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Chicken soup is in the crock pot!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight, we ended up making and eating taco salad for supper.


----------



## Pony

Shrimp stir fry.


----------



## doozie

We started the day with Sourdough Belgian waffles and strawberries.
The batter ferments overnight, a few additions in the morning, and it was all worth the overnight step. 

I added some cocoa powder and extra sugar to the last of the batter for chocolate waffles, but I couldn’t really detect any chocolate flavor. I’ll have to experiment further.


----------



## 67drake

A neighbor dropped of a pan of chicken enchiladas. Me wife was pulling them out of the oven when I walked in the door from work.


----------



## Micheal

Made a couple of mini-meatloaves, mashed a potato, and gathered what few beet leaves that were in the garden; that and some cottage cheese is going to be the evening meal...


----------



## doozie

A Chicken and green pepper pizza using leftover Chicken breast tonight.

Tomorrow a pork roast, and then a big batch of pork egg rolls with the leftover pork. I am going to be setting up the outside deep frying station, so maybe a fish fry for DH too.


----------



## Pony

I've been nursing along a new sourdough starter (I managed to kill the one a neighbor gifted me), and today it was ready to start a loaf. 

Good thing I'm busy with a neighbor today, so I don't keep checking on the dough to see what it's doing.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Another grilled duck. Hubby and I split the whole thing, so this was my portion (plus picking scraps off the carcass).


----------



## 67drake

My wife made some Hello Fresh pork tacos. Very good as usual. 
Slightly food related foot notes-My two sons that still live at home turn 11 and 15 in the next week. The 15 year old has a major itch to get a job, and with us moving to the bigger town where their school is located, next month, he has more opportunities to work, especially without me having to drive him to and from. Well, our favorite diner just yesterday posted on Facebook that they need a dishwasher on the weekend. My son jumped at the chance. He is supposed to go in tomorrow for an “interview”. Interview, ya. We’re friends with the owner, eat there once a week, and my son took the owners grand daughter to the homecoming dance a few weeks back. Soooo…..more insider connections to our favorite place to eat out. 
This son is also a freshman in high school, and brought home paperwork today to join FFA at school. I think this is great, even though he has no real interest in becoming a farmer. I figure it looks great on a resume, and is good experience besides. He told me today he wants to be a welder. Another good surprise. 
All 3 of my older sons excel at their hands on blue collar tech jobs. I love seeing my boys not afraid to work hard and go into the trades!


----------



## Micheal

Made hamburger soup yesterday; had it for a late lunch today. Boy wish I had made a bigger pot of it cause it's all gone......
Now I've got to figure out something for the evening meal.


----------



## alida

@67drake . Hope your sons "intv" goes smoothly. I come from a family with a lot of the men (and a couple women) in the trades. They all love their skills, and there are nearly always a lot of jobs, well paying too.

Too many bowls of cereal and milk, or scrambled eggs for dinner lately. I do have chicken marinating in yogurt right now, instead of buttermilk, for fried chicken, something I make rarely. We'll have it with coleslaw and spicy hot pickles. 
I have most of next week off and have quite a bit of cooking for the freezer ahead of me. I looked up one day recently and realized that my stack of empty freezer containers was getting quite high and yes, the freezer contents have dropped. The idea of hamburger soup that Michael suggested sounds very appealing. Just need to find some hamburger to thaw out.


----------



## sniper69

Wednesday was one of my children's birthday, and they wanted sushi for their birthday meal. So ordered and picked up some sushi that three of my kids enjoyed. My wife isn't a sushi fan so picked up some cheese raviolis from Olive Garden for her. Me and my second oldest each had burgers. Everyone was happy and it was a good brithday meal (with chocolate and oreo cake).

Yesterday my second oldest cooked some cheesy brats in a croissants for a twist on pigs in a blanket. They were served with some leftovers (trying to keep the leftovers down, lol).

Tonight is undecided - but will probably end up being something quick and easy.


----------



## Pony

Opened up some jars and cans, and put them into the soup pot.

Beef with onions and mushrooms, green beans, carrots, peas, corn, tomatoes. All went into the pot, along with some garlic, extra onions, and.... dang! I forgot the celery!

Oh, well. Served it to DH, with a couple of slices of sourdough bread, spread with butter. 

Also have a pot of dog food on the stove. Rice, meat, broth, veg, eggs.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Grilled chicken!


----------



## sniper69

We ended up having some burgers and fries tonight for supper.


----------



## 67drake

I am in Dubuque on a lumber run. Dubuque is the closest Chik fil A , that I’m aware of, so we stopped, as a thread here a week or two ago reminded me of this place. I’m usually in a hurry when I hit Dubuque, and usually have a trailer, so don’t want to deal with the parking. At 8PM, it isn’t so bad.


----------



## Micheal

The problem with having a late lunch is it's late at night before you're hungry again......
Settled for a grilled ham&cheese sandwich, along with a dill pickle and chips... Gotta start eating lunch a lot earlier....  
Or get use to eating the evening meal bout 10.....


----------



## Pony

I made something today that I don't think I've made since the kids were still at home: Tuna Noodle Casserole.

It was okay, I suppose, but what is up with the canned tuna? I used three different brands that were on my shelf, all were in code, but the meat just sort of disintegrated into the casserole. It came out of the can looking well macerated...


----------



## 67drake

My son and I stopped in the diner today. I had the “Big Kahuna”. I mocked the waitress, as it had nothing Hawaiian about it. Texas toast, eggs, lots o bacon, sausage patty and cheese. But it was Good!


----------



## FaeLeaf

67drake said:


> I had the “Big Kahuna”. I mocked the waitress, as it had nothing Hawaiian about it. Texas toast, eggs, lots o bacon, sausage patty and cheese. But it was Good!


That looks awesome.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> I made something today that I don't think I've made since the kids were still at home: Tuna Noodle Casserole.
> 
> It was okay, I suppose, but what is up with the canned tuna? I used three different brands that were on my shelf, all were in code, but the meat just sort of disintegrated into the casserole. It came out of the can looking well macerated...


I've had that happen with tuna too. Usually it means that I wasn't watching and bought flaked tuna in water which means little to no flavour and texture in my opinion. Tuna in broth or better chunk tuna in oil is what I stock up on when I find a sale. I have the water packed tins in a separate area now, to be used only for tuna sandwiches.

Today I had possibly the best club house sandwich ever at a Consumer Home show of all places. And, it wasn't overpriced as often is the case at these places. That was lunch around 1:30 and I just heated up soup for a late dinner now.


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> That looks awesome.


I’ll trade you for one of those smoked ducks!


----------



## FaeLeaf

67drake said:


> I’ll trade you for one of those smoked ducks!


Don't even gotta trade! I'm always happy to make it for people because so many have a serious deficit of good duck in their life. 🙂

I also don't smoke them, sorry. I personally like the pure grilled flavors on poultry, surprisingly. We use the smoker for our pork, beef, lamb, etc.


----------



## FaeLeaf

We have a lot of excess beef roasts, and stew can get a little old. So we sliced one super thin and had a nice “hibachi” barbecue.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> I made something today that I don't think I've made since the kids were still at home: Tuna Noodle Casserole.
> 
> It was okay, I suppose, but what is up with the canned tuna? I used three different brands that were on my shelf, all were in code, but the meat just sort of disintegrated into the casserole. It came out of the can looking well macerated...


What type of tuna? Was in chunk light or Albacore? I find the Albacore to usually hold together better (although I agree something seems to have changed, the chunk light when I was younger did hold up better in a tuna noodle casserole). 

I think the last time I made a tuna noodle casserole - well......has been quite a while. I have made chicken noodle casserole with canned chicken before too.

Supper last night ended up being chili dogs, made from some Tony Packo's hot dogs and hot dog chili sauce. Had another busy day yesterday, so a quick meal won.

Today, we have a soup and dessert lunch at church - so need to get cracking to get some soup and dessert made this morning.


----------



## sniper69

FaeLeaf said:


> We have a lot of excess beef roasts, and stew can get a little old. So we sliced one super thin and had a nice “hibachi” barbecue.
> View attachment 115486
> View attachment 115487
> View attachment 115488
> View attachment 115489


FaeLeaf - that looks delicious. I bet some kalbi or bulgogi marinade would have sent that to another level.


----------



## FaeLeaf

sniper69 said:


> FaeLeaf - that looks delicious. I bet some kalbi or bulgogi marinade would have sent that to another level.


Oh, absolutely!


----------



## Pony

The tuna was in oil, but I don't remember anything else about it. The cans are in the outside garbage, and I'm not inclined to dig them out.


----------



## doozie

DH had his mini fish fry yesterday, and since I’m on a sourdough kick, we tried a sourdough batter, I halved the recipe and it was fantastic, I see using the batter with different spices for chicken in the future.








Sourdough Fish Batter Recipe (Made with Sourdough Discard)


This recipe is a brilliant and different way of using up your leftover sourdough starter. The idea was given to me by one of my …




truesourdough.com





Digging around in the freezer, and I found Brat Burger Patties, and maybe some instant pot Mac and cheese on the side and something green from the freezer too, and that’s dinner tonight.

Tomorrow, handheld Chicken pot pies from the freezer.


----------



## Micheal

Just finished a cheese-burger with lettuce, tomato, and sweet onion.....
Hard to think about the evening meal after polishing off the burger...  Although I do have a ham steak in the fridge.....


----------



## 67drake

Micheal said:


> Just finished a cheese-burger with lettuce, tomato, and sweet onion.....
> Hard to think about the evening meal after polishing off the burger...  Although I do have a ham steak in the fridge.....


You forgot bacon!
We stopped in the diner after church. I had the “Crazy Mother Trucker”. Basically a bacon cheeseburger with jalapeños, pepper Jack ,and fried onions.
My son was offered the job as dishwasher there yesterday. He will start January 1st, on the weekends, if he still wants it. They already have a nickname for him. “M&M”, for mini McKenna. McKenna is his girlfriend, and the former dishwasher.


----------



## GTX63

Vegetable soup in the instant pot and more toasted cheese sandwiches.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> You forgot bacon!
> We stopped in the diner after church. I had the “Crazy Mother Trucker”. Basically a bacon cheeseburger with jalapeños, pepper Jack ,and fried onions.
> My son was offered the job as dishwasher there yesterday. He will start January 1st, on the weekends, if he still wants it. They already have a nickname for him. “M&M”, for mini McKenna. McKenna is his girlfriend, and the former dishwasher.
> View attachment 115504


I'm still full from the soup lunch (I ended up making bean soup with ham, corn bread, and some tapioca pudding for my contribution to the meal at church).

But I will say, that picture of the crazy mother trucker is making me hungry for a delicious burger.


----------



## Micheal

67 drake - No I didn't forget the bacon.... it's that I can't afford it. 
But I now have a baked ziti (with meat) in the oven..... Figure there's enough for a day or three.


----------



## 67drake

Well, my wife and I are running a haunted bus at our new towns “Trunk or Treat”. My wife is on the Lions Club, and they were handing out free hotdogs next to the bus. So, needless to say, my dinner tonight is free hotdogs. I’m on my 4th.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Brisket!


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> Brisket!
> View attachment 115554
> View attachment 115553
> View attachment 115552


Oh man. I’ll trade you some Snickers bars and a hot dog!


----------



## alida

Clearing out the fridge a bit by making some minestrone soup, with crumbled Italian sausage in it,and the rind from a wedge of parmesan. It was delicious. I'm not sure what I'll be having tomorrow, but based on all the great pictures and descriptions up thread around smoked meats and hamburgers it will include beef.


----------



## sniper69

Happy Halloween to everyone. Tonight is the third year in a row of having a smoked brisket for Halloween. The brisket has been on the smoker overnight, and I took it off the smoker around noon to let it rest 4 hours before slicing. Also made bow tie pasta salad, some baked beans, and corn bread.

And a pic from after it was removed from the smoker:


----------



## sniper69

FaeLeaf said:


> Brisket!
> View attachment 115554
> View attachment 115553
> View attachment 115552


oh you had brisket too. It is one of those meats that is so tasty.


----------



## FaeLeaf

sniper69 said:


> oh you had brisket too. It is one of those meats that is so tasty.


Yes, it is! It's one of our favorites. We had a lot more trouble pulling off a good brisket with our 100% grass-fed beef though. The lack of marbling is so much less forgiving.



67drake said:


> Oh man. I’ll trade you some Snickers bars and a hot dog!


🤭


----------



## doozie

Pulled pork from the freezer for todays lunch sandwiches.

More burgers on the grill tonight, a few extra for DH’s cravings/ a future lunch or two for him.

Beef and carrot stew in the crock pot tomorrow, other veggies will find their way into the pot too, just not sure which ones. Maybe dumplings, maybe just bread and butter to go with.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday was super busy, and for supper we ended up ordering and eating pizza from one of the local pizzeria's. 

Tonight, we will more than likely have breaded chicken breast chunks cooked in the air fryer, and will serve those with mashed potatoes, and either carrots or green beans.


----------



## 67drake

Super duper busy here too.
Yesterday another son had a birthday, he turned 15. So after all the usual chaos of the day, we let him pick what, or where to eat. He chose Pizza Hut  Well, I also had pizza, but that’s like the last place I’d go to get it.
Tonight I’m going to be too busy to cook for sure, so probably left over pizza!
Bonus pic- except for hanging closet doors, my project house is coming together!


----------



## alida

Yesterday I had plans to start a pot roast, and then I was invited out for dinner. Lamb with a greek seasoning marinade, potatots and salad. Appetizers were hummus and a eggplant dip with warm pita. I meant to take a picture....clearly that didn't happen. 
I'm working to a deadline today, and the management is bringing in pizza, salads and donuts a bit later. I had some sliced apples, two year old cheddar, and walnut halves a bit earlier in the afternoon, which is a lunch I really enjoy.


----------



## Micheal

All set for today's meals.... made mac & cheese with ham and broccoli yesterday.....
The exception of course being today's breakfast; which was hot black coffee with 2 eggs over easy and toast....


----------



## sniper69

This morning for breakfast, I made one of the many comfort foods (well to me it is comfort food) that I enjoy.. It was tasty and I also had lots of strong black coffee. A bed of white rice, with some steak pieces (marinated in bulgogi marinade), two sunny side up eggs, and some gochujang. Only thing missing is some kimchi (I was out and haven't had a chance to go by the Korean Market for some more). Hopefully this will give me some good energy for my work day.


----------



## doozie

Stir fry of fresh veggies and a few sweet potato noodles,will be lunch for me.
We had leftover stew, but only veggies were left, so DH is having an open faced stew burger or so he said.

Jambalaya dinner, chicken and shrimp this time, both ingredients a tiny bit freezer burned, but no one will notice.
I really need to get it together with the freezer and using/labeling things. There are all sorts of little half and quarter packages of this and that I’m trying to use for us instead of making dog food with them.

I bought a new rolling pin with different sized rings you put on for a thickness guide, maybe I’ll get around to some evenly sized cut out sugar cookies or another type of rollout cookie today.


----------



## alida

I had thinly sliced raw beef in the freezer, from a Asian store, usually cooked on a grill on the table, or in a hot pot. I marinated it with black bean sauce, then did a broccoli and mushroom, plus the meat stir fry. It was a nice change of meal for me.


----------



## 67drake

Today is my wife and I 16th anniversary, so we decided to have a date night. Our idea of a date night after 16 years is grab a bite to eat, and go to the building supply store! 
Since we were in the big metropolis of Platteville, we had lots of choices of places to eat. We chose a Mexican restaurant we had never been to before. I also ordered something I never had before. Don’t ask me to name it, I just pointed to it on the menu. It was basically shrimp in a mango habanero sauce. Very good!
Then on to the most romantic part of the evening- shopping for floor tile. My wife’s big blue eyes looked beautiful as we walked through the lighting department on our way to the flooring area. I was repeatedly reminded tonight why I asked her to marry me- we both agreed on the same tile AND grout color. Every time I step into the entry way, and see our Point Park cascade marble floor with charcoal Gray grout,I’ll think of this wonderful night.


----------



## sniper69

Drake - happy anniversary to you and your wife.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Breakfast for two! Getting the smoker prepped for pork ribs, beef rump roast, and beef shanks. The ribs are for dinner, and the beef is for stew for tomorrow. We have some chillier weather and lots of rain coming.


----------



## doozie

Subway subs for dinner tonight, sometimes we just get a taste for a sub and it’s all that’s even close to us.

Tomorrow, ground pork and beef meatloaf in a red gravy, probably divided into two, with one for the freezer.
Mashed potatoes and a Thanksgiving style green bean casserole to go with and I’ll probably freeze half for Thanksgiving, and check a side dish off my menu list.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Subway subs for dinner tonight, sometimes we just get a taste for a sub and it’s all that’s even close to us.
> 
> Tomorrow, ground pork and beef meatloaf in a red gravy, probably divided into two, with one for the freezer.
> Mashed potatoes and a Thanksgiving style green bean casserole to go with and I’ll probably freeze half for Thanksgiving, and check a side dish off my menu list.


I actually love Subway. I wish there were one local for my “eat on the fly” days. 
This morning-I ate on the fly. I had to run to the metropolis of Platteville AGAIN. So fueled up on the way, and grabbed a package of doughnuts. Gas station pizza for lunch. 
I haven’t been home since 8 this morning, so wife said she’ll make something, and bring it to the project house. 
A buddy stopped by to see my progress the other day, and I mentioned I was going to epoxy paint a mud room entryway. He said he’d tile it if I went and bought the tile. Deal, but caused a second run for tile supplies in 3 days,and tenants move in in 6 days, hence the “eat on the fly”.


----------



## Micheal

Funny, never had a Subway sub even though there are 3 within 10 or so miles of me.... Although I can say that I've polished off many a Stewarts subs - and they are closer..
As for today? Made Scalloped potatoes with ham yesterday so it's left overs for tonight... For a change of pace, it's a tuna sandwich (or 2) for lunch.....


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had meatloaf, loaded mashed potatoes, cooked carrots, and crescent rolls.


----------



## 67drake

Chicken Alfredo for supper. No pics of food, but I’m digging my tile.


----------



## doozie

DH pulled into Culver’s, we were there upon opening, so we enjoyed an early lunch of a Reuben Sandwich for me and a Cod sandwich for him, fries and onion rings.

Leftover meatloaf and cheese sandwiches for dinner. Sometimes I enjoy the sandwich more than the original meal.


----------



## Micheal

15 more minutes and I'm taking a roaster full of Holubtsi (stuffed cabbage) out of the oven..... I get to keep all I want and the rest are my DD's; after all she bought most all the ingredients.
So I'll eat my fill tonight (4 or 5 of the smaller ones) and maybe keep 3-4 of the larger ones for tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

My work bought us lunch again. They had a food truck come in and serve turkey dinners, so I’ll get that again Thursday. I guess they figured it will be too cold out to have thanksgiving dinner around thanksgiving!
For dinner, wifey bought a gas station pizza over to the project house. Tomorrow we tile the lower walls, then grout, so probably eat on the fly again.


----------



## sniper69

Drake those tiles are looking nice. I like the color.


----------



## 67drake

Thanks! I haven’t tiled since I owned my first house over 30 years ago. I figured it’s the best flooring for this mud room, since the house is in the woods and very sandy soil. Sand gets tracked everywhere, so carpet, paint , or even a laminate type would take a beating.


sniper69 said:


> Drake those tiles are looking nice. I like the color.


----------



## doozie

Chicken nuggets made with sourdough discard, baking powder,and rotisserie seasoning.
It gets dark so early, I’m frying in the house, and my outdoor set up is put away til next year anyhow.
Hash brown patties and broccoli on the side.


----------



## doozie

We started our day with thick French toast.
Another good thing about homemade bread is you get to choose the thickness of the slice.
One slice each was enough.

We had a few leftover chicken nuggets reheated in the air fryer for lunch, and next time I make them I’ll make extra for the freezer to use in sweet and sour chicken. They reheated very well.

Dinner was a little pork loin roast, baked beans from the freezer, roasted potatoes, and applesauce.
Plenty left over for pork, provolone and pickle sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

My work gave me a ham for Thanksgiving. We already have one in the freezer, so my wife made it today, and I took it and rolls over to eat at project house, on the fly.
Bonus pic-Grout time


----------



## sniper69

Last night was pizza night, and tonight we ate sub sandwiches with various cold cuts, topped with lettuce, spinach, tomatoes, and mayo.


----------



## sniper69

Happy Veteran's Day to all Veteran's on this thread and at HT.


----------



## Micheal

Forgot that it was Veteran's day till I stopped at the post office and it was all locked up; glad they have an out-side box..... 
Guess it's just another holiday that I don't celebrate even though I am one.....
Anyway frozen type pizza for tonight, bought one while I was out and about and it seemed like a good idea at the time..... .


----------



## doozie

We were going to go out for the whole day, but cancelled upon waking up this morning due to lack of interest on both our parts.
I was left with what to do today instead….
So, I am still attempting to make hoagie rolls, I tried a sourdough recipe that didn’t rise much in the oven if at all, but we will have some of them tomorrow as garlic bread dunkers with spaghetti and sauce. They will work well for that. We will have a pizza and pasta event for dinner tomorrow.

Then I decided to make a quick French loaf, because we needed something for our sandwich tonight.
Looks like it worked, but you never know until you cut into it 
Not a bad way to spend the afternoon after all.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> We were going to go out for the whole day, but cancelled upon waking up this morning due to lack of interest on both our parts.
> I was left with what to do today instead….
> So, I am still attempting to make hoagie rolls, I tried a sourdough recipe that didn’t rise much in the oven if at all, but we will have some of them tomorrow as garlic bread dunkers with spaghetti and sauce. They will work well for that. We will have a pizza and pasta event for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Then I decided to make a quick French loaf, because we needed something for our sandwich tonight.
> Looks like it worked, but you never know until you cut into it
> Not a bad way to spend the afternoon after all.
> View attachment 115867


Looks tasty! I can smell that bread from here.


----------



## alida

That bread looks fantastic @doozie. 
I did attend Remembrance Day/Veterans Day ceremonies today. My family is from The Netherlands and we grew up hearing about the Canadian soldiers who liberated them, so attending a service is what I like to do. Once I met a vet who actually was in the town where my parents lived! Going is my way of saying "Thank you". 

These last seven days or so have been long work days and our company has been bringing in food to keep us going. I can say now that I'm tired of pizza and wraps, plain tired of them. I do get my own breakfasts. Breakfasts most days have been eggs in some format or other, yogurt and a couple pieces of fruit a bit later in the morning. 

I got Remembrance Day off, and after the service I picked up some groceries to make a real meal tonight; baked salmon with crispy skin, and green beans with mushrooms and toasted almonds. This is one of my favourite meals. There is maple crunch ice cream in the freezer for later.


----------



## Micheal

dozzie - like the others said the bread looks great......
Found out that the frozen pizza I had last night is not as good the 2nd day....
Discovered I've got some chicken broth in the freezer so am thinking maybe a veggie soup for later.


----------



## GTX63

Just simple and plain spaghetti pasta with alfredo sauce and garlic, green peppers, some Italian seasonings and cheesy texas toast.


----------



## sniper69

This morning was the mens breakfast at church, and a few of us were cooking. There was biscuits, sausage, bacon, scrambled eggs with cheese, fried diced potatoes, and coffee. 

With the snow flurries, supper tonight is baked potato soup and also beef stew (fulfils a couple cravings and will also give some for leftovers for lunch tomorrow and possibly Monday)..


----------



## Big_John

High today will be sub-freezing, so the wife just put a roast in the dutch oven, after browning.... added some garlic and onions and beef broth and it is slow-cooking until tonight. In two hours she will add the carrots, potatoes, etc.... Yeah... .my mouth just watered...at the thought of that meal going in my mouth.


----------



## 67drake

In the big city of Kenosha (well, in the county) today for my granddaughters birthday. She’s 5. So we’re eating BBQ beef, guacamole, taco dip, ect. Plan on going to the butcher on the way home for a pound or two of my favorite jerky.


----------



## doozie

Leftover bits of Italian sausage, marinara, melted cheese sandwich for lunch on one of my hoagie breadsticks. The bread might have worked well for brats too.









I’m giving the hoagie rolls another try in a few days with a different recipe.

Pork fried rice for dinner.


----------



## 67drake

Gas station pizza, then gas station pizza,then wife brought over some shrimp Alfredo from a supper club.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Gas station pizza, then gas station pizza,then wife brought over some shrimp Alfredo from a supper club.
> View attachment 115896


drake you won't know what to do when the project house is completed and you don't (hopefully) have to worry about eating gas station pizza for a while.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> drake you won't know what to do when the project house is completed and you don't (hopefully) have to worry about eating gas station pizza for a while.


Just a couple more days!


----------



## doozie

67drake said:


> Just a couple more days!


We need final walk through photos!


----------



## doozie

I wanted to make Bourbon Chicken, but we don’t have bourbon, so I found a recipe for Brown Sugar garlic chicken. 
Served over leftover white rice and maybe something like seasoned diced fried cabbage on the side.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> We need final walk through photos!


For sure! I’ll wait till I get my tools out, and my wife cleans. People were supposed to move in tomorrow, but decided it would be easier for them to move Friday, fine with me. 
Then we close on our new house on November 23rd, and put our current home on the market, so it will be a short rest for me.


----------



## Big_John

Have you ever cooked the most awesome beef roast in the world with carrots and onions and potatoes.... and then for left-overs you put it in a non-stick skillet and brown everything up.... Left-overs are better than original in this case IMHO.

Giddy Up!

.......


----------



## doozie

Chicken breast sandwiches for lunch, burgers on the grill for dinner yesterday.

Chicken noodle casserole tonight, and more baking.

These rolls turned out as I wished, kind of like a take and bake bread from the store, using a sourdough recipe that also made the loaf. They are not too tall, but can still be cut and can be held to hold the sandwich filling in so,it won’t fall out.
I’ll freeze two for later as an experiment to see how well they can be saved for week or two.

I think we will have them as foil wrapped and oven baked ham sandwiches tomorrow, and maybe a soup in the instant pot too.

Everything’s going so well, I’m going to make chocolate biscotti cookies next.


----------



## 67drake

Tired of gas station pizza, so I asked the wife to meet me at a local bar that serves food, after I was done for the night. I had their BBQ pulled pork and cheddar sandwich. A side of tots. Beats the gas station.


----------



## sniper69

doozie and drake - Those pics look delicious


----------



## Pony

I made butter beans simmered in smoked goat broth, with chevon. Added kale, sweet peppers, onion, and hot peppers.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Today is my wife and I 16th anniversary, so we decided to have a date night. Our idea of a date night after 16 years is grab a bite to eat, and go to the building supply store!
> Since we were in the big metropolis of Platteville, we had lots of choices of places to eat. We chose a Mexican restaurant we had never been to before. I also ordered something I never had before. Don’t ask me to name it, I just pointed to it on the menu. It was basically shrimp in a mango habanero sauce. Very good!
> Then on to the most romantic part of the evening- shopping for floor tile. My wife’s big blue eyes looked beautiful as we walked through the lighting department on our way to the flooring area. I was repeatedly reminded tonight why I asked her to marry me- we both agreed on the same tile AND grout color. Every time I step into the entry way, and see our Point Park cascade marble floor with charcoal Gray grout,I’ll think of this wonderful night.
> View attachment 115684
> View attachment 115685
> View attachment 115686


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## doozie

Someone shook the snow globe outside.
I made my cookies today, and it’s nice and cozy warm inside 

I had a jar of Biscoff cookie spread in my pantry, but couldn’t remember why I bought it. I have been known to just take a spoonful when I wanted a dessert, but didn’t want to actually make one.
It was for Biscoff Biscotti!

They turned out OK, but I can’t really detect the Biscoff taste at all.
I had saved the recipe and found it when looking for the Chocolate recipe.








Biscoff Cookie Butter Biscotti by owlbbaking | Quick & Easy Recipe | The Feedfeed


Yummy Recipe for Biscoff Cookie Butter Biscotti by owlbbaking




thefeedfeed.com





The Chocolate cookies will not last long, more like a brownie in taste to me. 








Classic Biscotti Recipe - 4 Ways - Kristine's Kitchen


Easy recipe for biscotti cookies. These crunchy biscotti are perfect for dipping! With recipes for classic biscotti, almond, chocolate and cranberry orange.




kristineskitchenblog.com


----------



## 67drake

Wife made a meatloaf today. I ate some when I got home tonight. One of my simple favorites!
Bonus pic- the mud room I spent the last 10 or so days working on. Before and after.
Someone mentioned house pics when I’m done. I’ll probably start a thread on it in the next few days, as my wife took some pictures today. Tenants move in in the morning.


----------



## Pony

Looking at a sirloin defrosting, wondering what I'm going to do with it...


----------



## doozie

A creamy chicken and gnocci soup with just rolls instead of sandwiches last night for dinner.

I thought I had found the oldest thing in the extra freezer recently, but I was wrong… flat pack of 2 tiny cube steaks 2017…dogs get lucky tonight.
Also, older frozen sausage is not tasty at all.

I have a plan to shop /cook for the freezer quarterly in the future, fill and empty, or unplug it all together if that doesn’t work out, I don’t want to sell it just yet though, it’s my 2023 New Years resolution!

We are having pork cube steak, Marinara sauce with zucchini from the freezer, and what ever opened pkg of pasta is in the pantry.


----------



## 67drake

Tonight wifey and I went out for fish fry. It’s been so long since we had a chance to go out on a Friday! We tried a new to us place about 20 minutes south of us. We had met the owner while my sons and I were getting haircuts at the old style walk in barbershop we frequent, and promised him we’d come eat there.
The fish was about an 8, cleanliness about a 9, price about an 8. So we’ll be back!


----------



## sniper69

Today for lunch I ended up cooking some lumpia (well if 50 is some, lol). My 18 YO and I ate quite a few of them for lunch and then she finished the leftover lumpia off at supper. Whle she ate lumpia, the rest of the family and I enjoyed sloppy joes for supper (my 18 YO doesn't like sloppy joes).


----------



## doozie

Chicken nuggets and fries in the air fryer.
I’ve been boiling fresh cut fries to just tender, and then letting them drain and steam off on the racks they cook on in the fryer. Spritz with oil and then pop the racks into the fryer, I think it makes a big difference in how they turn out. 
Partially pre cooked, and less moisture letting by them completely steam off for a crisper fry is my theory.

Also a little homemade spinach soufflé to go with. (Which could/might be my whole meal on its own)


----------



## GTX63

Does anyone have a good meatloaf recipe? Mine is pretty good but I thought I might try one with a twist. I was thinking of cooking something to keep us over the weekend. This would be our last "big" meal until Thursday.


----------



## sniper69

GTX63 said:


> Does anyone have a good meatloaf recipe? Mine is pretty good but I thought I might try one with a twist. I was thinking of cooking something to keep us over the weekend. This would be our last "big" meal until Thursday.


Brown Sugar Meatloaf
(original recipe at Brown Sugar Meatloaf)

I took the recipe above and did some minor tweaks to make it the way my family likes it. I put the sauce on top, the recipe originally calls for it on the bottom, I shared the recipe with my dad and step mom and they put the sauce on top and bottom. It is easy to tweak to your own tastes. I have made it with just ground beef, with ground beef and Italian sausage, added extra herbs (like Herbes de Provence or Italian Herbs), etc.


3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 to 1/2 cup BBQ sauce (I use Sticky Fingers Carolina Sweet)
1 ½ pounds lean ground beef (or mix of ground beef and Italian Sausage)
3/4 cup milk
2 eggs
1 ½ teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
1 small onion, chopped (I usually use McCormick's chef style dehydrated onions)
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1 sleeve of ritz or townhouse crackers


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 5x9 inch loaf pan.
Mix the ketchup, bbq, and brown sugar in a bowl and save for adding to the top of the meatloaf.
In a mixing bowl, mix thoroughly all remaining ingredients and shape into a loaf. Place in the loaf pan.
Add Brown sugar, ketchup, bbq sauce mixture evenly over the meatloaf.
Bake in preheated oven for 1 hour or until juices are clear. (I test with a meat thermometer).
Let rest 5 minutes, slice and enjoy!


----------



## sniper69

@GTX63 - There is also a thread here at HT about Meatloaf recipes Meatloaf recipes


----------



## alida

@sniper69. I had not heard of lumpia so looked the word up. They look delicious.
today I got a veal and eggplant sandwich, with roasted peppers, mushrooms and onion. The sauce holds it all together. Half was enough for lunch, I’ll eat the other half tomorrow.
I’m making split pea soup now, with a hambone in the pot too. I’ll add diced ham and carrots in awhile.


----------



## 67drake

Too busy today to eat yet. Wife and I are going out, somewhere!
Here’s the thread with my house pics I just started-









Over 2 1/2 year project


I’ve mentioned in threads the project house I’ve been working on since I’ve joined this site. That’s actually how I FOUND this site, as I was pouring some footings for an addition I tore down and rebuilt, due to the originals not being poured deep enough. I got the old place in the woods for a...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Micheal

Finished off the baked ziti last night; made it the day before.....
Going to have brunch today; pancakes, eggs over easy, and coffee (hot & black)..... All I have to do is get off my butt and fix it.......
For later, don't know. but I do know there are "no" left-overs....


----------



## doozie

Little steaks, corn, baked potatoes, and French onion soup. Homemade croutons and melty cheese on top of the soup is essential


----------



## 67drake

Went out and had a ribeye last night at a place we frequent a couple times a year. Deep fried pickles for an appetizer. We had invited a couple friends, but the other wife called and canceled about an hour before we were supposed to meet, said her husband rolled his ankle. So wife and I took off a little early. We had just got our salads and the wife texted her that hubby was mad because she canceled without asking him! My wife texted we were already here and eating to boot! 
Anyway, another time.
After church we drove by the diner, not sure of how crowded it would be. It was PACKED yesterday, so I didn’t bother. Today, surprisingly, not too bad. Standing room only 10 minutes after we sat down. I live in a very rural area, known for outdoor recreation. So gun deer season brings in loads of tourists.
So I had the “Slap it to me” burger. Basically a bacon cheeseburger with pepper Jack and chipotle.


----------



## sniper69

This weekend has been quite busy, so last night we ended up ordering Chinese food from our favorite local Asian Restaurant. I had Hunan Beef and some egg rolls.

Tonight for supper we ended up cooking stuffed chicken breast, some steamed corn, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## muleskinner2

I stopped by the local market this afternoon, and took some bologna off lay away. So, sandwiches tonight.


----------



## doozie

I got up very early this morning for no good reason. I’m boiling a potato for potato bread today.


----------



## sniper69

muleskinner2 said:


> I stopped by the local market this afternoon, and took some bologna off lay away. So, sandwiches tonight.


If that bologna was on lay away then it must've been the thick sliced beef bologna.


----------



## alida

Yesterday I finished up some leftovers. This morning I took a container out of the freezer labeled both "pulled pork" AND "chili" and set it into the fridge to thaw for tonight. Dinner will be either chili over spaghetti or pulled pork on a kaiser roll. I know what happened to the labelling, I re-used a container and neglected to draw a line through the previous contents label.

UDATE: it was chili


----------



## Micheal

Don't remember what I made for last night's meal - must have been O.K. I guess.
Anyway tonight is going to be a beef stew.... 
Got the stew beef out and thawed so just got to decide on whether the crock pot or on the stove..... Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## doozie

After many loaves of hearty sourdough, the soft potato bread was a welcome change. We made sandwiches just as soon as it cooled.









We had meatloaf and mashed potatoes from the freezer tonight, and there is probably enough for a rerun tomorrow.

I picked up a frozen Pumpkin pie on sale and some whip cream in a can for Thanksgiving, probably cheaper than homemade and just as good.
The sweet potatoes were on sale too, so I loaded up. I want to make a sweet potato bread, much like banana bread soon.
Maybe I’ll make a few containers of mashed sweet potatoes for the freezer too.


----------



## 67drake

The volunteer EMS/fire department was having a spaghetti fundraiser at town hall. So the wife and I went up there for spaghetti, garlic bread, salad,and I had a piece of cinnamon bunt cake for dessert.
Cooking unpredictable right now, as we’re packing for our new house. We close Wednesday afternoon, so will slowly be moving over there all weekend. The new place is only 4-5 miles up the road, so trips back a fourth will be quick.
My sister and her husband are coming for thanksgiving still and to help us a little. Women will be at the new place cooking. I told them to keep it simple, no need for a huge meal, as we will be busy anyway.
Bonus pic- my house right now!
The new digs- 287 Carbil Rd, Muscoda, WI 53573 | MLS #1945048 | Zillow


----------



## alida

Great house! It looks very bright and spacious with a great kitchen and workshop. Good luck with the move, that's so close by that it should be very low stress.


----------



## Micheal

As alida said "Good luck with the move"'
I take it that the motorized chair on the stairs is for the youngin's to play with on rainy days?


----------



## doozie

Two garages, and move in ready! A beautiful new home.


----------



## 67drake

Micheal said:


> As alida said "Good luck with the move"'
> I take it that the motorized chair on the stairs is for the youngin's to play with on rainy days?


The woman who lived there went into a nursing home last year,She’s 93. Husband passed years back. Doing the math they were in their mid 70’s when they built the house, so it is rather pristine. But my wife said we’ll keep the chairlift for when we get a little older, but I’m sure my kids will enjoy it for now. 
Oh, and we figured since they were that old, they had no need for multiple bedrooms. The little kitchen area in the lower level is going to be one of my sons bedrooms, after I put a wall up.


----------



## 67drake

Today wifey made French toast while I was at work. I heated up a few pieces for my supper, with a glass of whole milk. Am I the only one who doesn’t waste the synergistic mixture of melted butter and syrup on the plate? I always wipe it up and lick it off my fingers till the plate is cleaned.
Todays bonus pic- my son when I went to bed last night, and when I left for work this morning.At least he changed the direction of his blood flow. And yes, he has a bed, doesn’t use it much, but he has one


----------



## sniper69

Today, my work team had an event where we did breakfast for lunch. I made banana bread and also an eggs benedict casserole to share. The cassserole seemed to be popular and had a few people ask how I made the Hollandaise sauce so creamy. I told them it was just egg yolks, butter, cream, lemon juice, and a little cayenne powder.  Others brought casseroles, donuts, quiche, cereal and milk, coffee, bread, etc. We all ate to much. I was so full I didn't want supper tonight. Speaking of supper, ended up making pizza for my family.


----------



## doozie

Tonight we are splitting a rack of ribs plain, no bbq sauce for a change. I’m Cheating with the pressure cooker, liquid smoke, and then finished off under the broiler for color.
Delicata squash and a salad on the side.


----------



## alida

I just put two smaller sweet potatoes into my toaster oven to bake, one for today, one for later in the week. I'm going to mash tonights and have it with some fish and mixed vegetables from the freezer.


----------



## sniper69

For lunch today I had some bibimbap from the local Korean restaurant. 

For supper tonight we ended up enjoying some bacon cheeseburgers and fries. Then there were grapes and apples for dessert.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Happy Thanksgiving! We grilled a whole goose, and it turned out phenomenally. First time having goose. It’s a lot like duck, but it’s also not. It’s milder, a bit beefier, a sweeter. Overall, it’s really good.

Our family flaked, so we didn’t have any guests. We’d also prepared creamy garlic and Rosemary mashed potatoes and my signature vegetable medley that includes bok choy, onions, and mushrooms. We also barbecued chicken thighs. So all of that went to our neighbors, plus to some residents that don’t have family or much at all. It was a bummer that our family didn’t come, but we got to make a lot of people happy.


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! We grilled a whole goose, and it turned out phenomenally. First time having goose. It’s a lot like duck, but it’s also not. It’s milder, a bit beefier, a sweeter. Overall, it’s really good.
> 
> Our family flaked, so we didn’t have any guests. We’d also prepared creamy garlic and Rosemary mashed potatoes and my signature vegetable medley that includes bok choy, onions, and mushrooms. We also barbecued chicken thighs. So all of that went to our neighbors, plus to some residents that don’t have family or much at all. It was a bummer that our family didn’t come, but we got to make a lot of people happy.
> View attachment 116230
> View attachment 116232
> View attachment 116231
> View attachment 116229


Was that wild goose or pen raised? Boy, back when I used to hot and heavy goose hunt, I could never find a way to make that wild meat tender. I’m not much of a cook, but I tried everything I could think of.


----------



## FaeLeaf

67drake said:


> Was that wild goose or pen raised? Boy, back when I used to hot and heavy goose hunt, I could never find a way to make that wild meat tender. I’m not much of a cook, but I tried everything I could think of.


Farm-raised! We’re not savvy hunters, and it’s expensive as all hell to try and buy wild goose. It was very good though.


----------



## 67drake

FaeLeaf said:


> Farm-raised! We’re not savvy hunters, and it’s expensive as all hell to try and buy wild goose. It was very good though.


It looks excellent!


----------



## sniper69

Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone has had a blessed day. Today, it felt like an all day cooking adventure. There was pumpkin pie and apple pie, roast turkey breast, brown sugar and spice ham (gotta love Carando brand ham), mashed potatoes, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, roasted acorn squash, cornbread stuffing (okay stove top, lol), deviled eggs, parkerhouse style rolls, ham gravy, turkey gravy, and "pink stuff" (a cool whip, cottage cheese, pineapple, and strawberry jello dish/dessert). Also brewed a gallon of lightly sweet tea for the family. While cooking, I enjoyed a couple of Fat Tire Ale's (the kitchen was getting warm, lol).


----------



## 67drake

I will say wife and my sister did excellent considering. We only had about half our kitchen things moved, and you wouldn’t know it from the food! I laughed when my wife called me at our old house, from the new place, to tell me “Bring the silverware drawer over!” We hadn’t even packed forks, spoons, and knives yet, and she had forgot.
Food, the usual Thanksgiving things, and they turned out great!
My son and I went over this AM to get my big kitchen table out of storage at one of our rental properties. It wouldn’t fit in our old kitchen, so it’s been in storage for 5 years. I spent the morning cleaning the grime of that 5 years off of the table and most of the chairs ( I ran out of time to do all of them). I love this table. It’s nothing fancy, but I had some Amish place in Ohio build it for me over 25 years ago, along with the chairs. Solid cherry, that now has a beautiful patina, and many battle scars from use. I’m very thankful for what I have this year. 
BTW- the table was kinda a necessity, I have 7 kids!


----------



## 67drake

Oh, and I forgot, we took in a stray for the day! That kid at the table is a neighborhood guy, not my son. You know how Laura Ingalls was always taking in stray animals on “Little House on the Prairie”? Well we seem to do that with kids. He had a ball, and ate well.


----------



## doozie

Pumpkin pie for breakfast 

A Nice big turkey sandwich for lunch today.
I just discovered Tabasco sriracha sauce and it’s been going on everything, including half my sandwich today. I’m not much of a hot sauce fan, but this sauce works for me.

Dinner will be the leftover thanksgiving sides with more turkey.


----------



## alida

Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving dinner - and I'm sure I gained weight reading about them. @67drake I'm amazed that you folks moved on a Wednesday and managed to put out that spread in the new house the next day. 
Today I'm trying a new recipe to me, ground beef stewed with tomatoes,eggplant and peppers. The recipe calls for either baharat(middle eastern) or garam masala(Indian) spice mixes. I have garam masala in the house so that's what I'll use. The recipe calls for serving greek yogurt on top of each bowl and I'll try that too. There should be enough leftovers for the next couple days.


----------



## Micheal

Breakfast was a ham & cheese omelet with toast and of course hot black coffee.
Lunch was a large baked potato with sour cream, chives, cheddar cheese and some ham I found it the freezer.
The evening meal is going to be a roast with onions, carrots and potatoes.
Notice there is no left-overs from yesterday.... That's what happens when you pig out at a buffet and don't cook..


----------



## 67drake

A friend of ours is a professional mover. My wife used to babysit him when he was a kid. My wife is like a mom to him, so him and his buddy and their kids came to move our big and heavy things today. We pay them by letting them use our Air B&B for the weekend. Great deal for both us, but we’ll toss him some money too. So wife made a ham that we didn’t use yesterday, and is feeding us all hot ham sandwiches. Supper will probably just be pizza.
Bonus pic, one of my babies made the trip safely to it’s new home (well, it will be inside when I get the garage situated.


----------



## doozie

Halfway decent temp. outside today,so DH will make bacon out on the grill for Turkey bacon and Swiss??cheese sandwiches tonight. Wishing that I had a fresh tomato to top the sandwich….and also we will have the very last of the sides to go with.

I did freeze two decent sized pkgs from the 9x13 pan of stuffing for the future. The frozen green bean casserole worked out perfectly, so I’m hoping the stuffing could be another make ahead dish for a bigger meal.

Tomorrow, a loaded nacho platter for dinner and maybe some Mac and cheese in the instant pot If that isn’t enough. At least that’s what I’m thinking of making right now, but that could change.


----------



## alida

alida said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great Thanksgiving dinner - and I'm sure I gained weight reading about them. @67drake I'm amazed that you folks moved on a Wednesday and managed to put out that spread in the new house the next day.
> Today I'm trying a new recipe to me, ground beef stewed with tomatoes,eggplant and peppers. The recipe calls for either baharat(middle eastern) or garam masala(Indian) spice mixes. I have garam masala in the house so that's what I'll use. The recipe calls for serving greek yogurt on top of each bowl and I'll try that too. There should be enough leftovers for the next couple days.


Update. This recipe was.pretty good. . If I made it again I'd use half the ground beef called for and up the red pepper flakes a bit. The key was definitely cutting the vegetables into bigger chunkssay 1.5" at least which gave some good texture. The Indian spice mix was a good option for me. I had some leftovers tonight over a little macaroni to soak up some of the liquids. There's enough for tomorrow and lunch on Monday. Anything after that goes into the freezer


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we took a break from leftovers. So it was a pizza night for us. I had a small Chicago style pizza in the freezer - so that was baked, and some thinner crust pizza was ordered and picked up from a local pizzeria so there would be enough pizza for everyone. There is pie and "pink stuff" still left over from Thanksgiving so that was dessert.

Tomorrow will use some of the leftover ham in a batch of au gratin potatoes and ham. Any ham that doesn't make it into that dish will be vacuum sealed and frozen for future meals.


----------



## 67drake

No time for pizza last night, so we went out tonight with our mover friends. Me and another guy split a sausage with extra cheese. Other friend had prime rib. Most just got the salad bar. I forgot pics!
So, bonus pic- moving day! My buddy steering, I’m doing the winch


----------



## doozie

I picked up a small sized ham and an extra little bag of potatoes before Thanksgiving, we’re having a ham and potato casserole tonight. 

Split pea and ham soup in the slow cooker tomorrow, sometimes I add cubed potatoes.

There might be enough left for a Denver omelette with homemade hash browns the next day.


----------



## 67drake

I haven’t had turkey since thanksgiving day, so I pulled the leftovers out of the fridge, heated that and the gravy up, and had simple turkey sandwiches. The turkey will be going into the freezer tomorrow.


----------



## Micheal

Bought a small whole chicken ($0.99 a lb) yesterday. Got it home, cut it in half, breast to tail. Roasted half for the evening meal and today's meals.
The other half is simmering on the stove now, with onion, celery, and carrots in hopes that in an hour or so I'll have some good broth for not only tomorrow's meals, but also some broth for the freezer.


----------



## alida

Cheese, pickles and crackers, then a big bowl of popcorn with grated Parmesan cheese on top. 
No cooking here, except for making the popcorn.


----------



## 67drake

Not really cooking here either. I came in from working on my mancave and nobody was home. The kitchen is a mess still and a saw a couple packages of Ramen noodles sitting in a box. I haven’t eaten that in years, but it hit the spot. I found some cowboy beans when I came in a while ago. Kind of eat what you can find right now till the kitchen is organized.


----------



## Micheal

Chicken broth in the freezer, the other's day chicken is now history, and I'm thinking hamburger soup for today.


----------



## Pony

Had a lovely hamburger at a local restaurant (attached to a local bulk food store). They used to have a buffet, but decided that there was too much waste with that. They redecorated and revamped their menu.

The burger was SOooooooooooooooo good! Hand formed burger from locally raised beef, breaded/fried jalepeno, breaded/fried onion rings, colby jack cheese, bacon, onion, tomato, pickles on fabulous cheesy bread. VERY yummy!

In process for tomorrow are 3" thick lamb chops. Using a reverse sear method I saw on Milk Street Television. The meat is now in the fridge, covered in a rub of nutmeg, salt, pepper, and sugar. Tomorrow, I'll put them in the oven at 225*F for about an hour, let them rest, then sear them in a scorching hot iron skillet.

I'm really looking forward to dinner tomorrow!


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Had a lovely hamburger at a local restaurant (attached to a local bulk food store). They used to have a buffet, but decided that there was too much waste with that. They redecorated and revamped their menu.
> 
> The burger was SOooooooooooooooo good! Hand formed burger from locally raised beef, breaded/fried jalepeno, breaded/fried onion rings, colby jack cheese, bacon, onion, tomato, pickles on fabulous cheesy bread. VERY yummy!
> 
> In process for tomorrow are 3" thick lamb chops. Using a reverse sear method I saw on Milk Street Television. The meat is now in the fridge, covered in a rub of nutmeg, salt, pepper, and sugar. Tomorrow, I'll put them in the oven at 225*F for about an hour, let them rest, then sear them in a scorching hot iron skillet.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to dinner tomorrow!


90% of the best food is listed on that hamburger. Add pizza, and you’ll have about 99%


----------



## GTX63

From the last Thursday in November until this weekend, the only posts in this thread should contain the sign for ditto.


----------



## sniper69

GTX63 said:


> From the last Thursday in November until this weekend, the only posts in this thread should contain the sign for ditto.


So I shouldn't mention that I made lasagna for supper last night? 🤪


----------



## GTX63

(Standing up from my metal folding chair) 
"Hi, my name is GTX63 and it's been 5 days since I had my last pizza."
Group "Hi GTX63".


----------



## B. White

Picked some cabbage and cauliflower yesterday and fried up the cabbage with some smoked sausage and roasted the cauliflower. It was all very good. Tried cooking the greens from the cauliflower leaves, since I had seen folks say they liked it. Not so good. Not terrible, but I ain't that hungry and I'll stick with collards and feed this to chickens.


----------



## doozie

The last few days nothing I planned on earlier happened, last night I had a giant baked potato for dinner, DH had a leftover burger and baked potato. A failed loaf of bread that DH thinks is fine. It’s been that kind of week, lots of plans, but no results..

Tonight we are having Italian beef sandwiches with Potatoes in the air fryer.
Then on to the plans to use the ham.


----------



## 67drake

I stopped at the butcher on the way home from work. I figured it’s a good week for a couple heat and serve meals, or, there’s always the Ramen.
Anyway I picked up BBQ pork and a tray of chicken Alfredo. My buddy and I polished off the pork, I’m eating the chicken Alfredo here at work today.
Bonus pic- my buddy and I started putting shelves up last night. This is about 1/4 of what I’ll eventually have. Want to get as much off the floor as possible.


----------



## FaeLeaf

It's that time of year where we have to shove rosemary on and in everything.  We did a roast rump roast with lots of garlic and rosemary. It turned out awesome. Kind of like a poor man's Prime Rib, although we usually smoke Prime Rib. We're hoping to try this recipe with a cross rib roast, which I have no experience with besides tossing it in the crockpot for stew. The internet says it'll turn out tender, but we'll see. Failures can just end up in the crock pot anyway, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Pony

FaeLeaf said:


> It's that time of year where we have to shove rosemary on and in everything.  We did a roast rump roast with lots of garlic and rosemary. It turned out awesome. Kind of like a poor man's Prime Rib, although we usually smoke Prime Rib. We're hoping to try this recipe with a cross rib roast, which I have no experience with besides tossing it in the crockpot for stew. The internet says it'll turn out tender, but we'll see. Failures can just end up in the crock pot anyway, so I'm not too worried.
> View attachment 116423
> View attachment 116424
> View attachment 116425


Rosemary and garlic are the best!

Your roast looks magnificent!

The lamb chops turned out splendidly. Next time, however, I will use about half the salt called for in the original recipe. 

I gave some colostrum to a friend who acquired a rejected heifer calf. She was so grateful, she responded by giving me some venison backstraps! They will figure prominently in a weekend meal.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Pony said:


> The lamb chops turned out splendidly. Next time, however, I will use about half the salt called for in the original recipe.


I should do more lamb. I just love beef and duck so much more. I hope the venison turns out well!


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we had breaded chicken breast chunks cooked in the air fryer and some hash brown potato patties for supper. Nothing fancy, but definitely filling. For dessert, there is ice cream, fresh fruit, or apple pie to choose from.


----------



## 67drake

I love my wife! She made real food tonight. Not from the gas station or out of a plastic tray! One of my simple favorites- home made sloppy joes. Eating as I write.


----------



## doozie

I decided to make Onion Bagels yesterday for the heck of it. They always come out with this lumpy exterior, but the taste is exactly what I want.
I found a pkg of cream cheese in the fridge that we need to do something with soon and we haven’t had bagels in forever.

Today I’m giving this overnight recipe a try. Stuffed onion bagels, never heard of them! But the exterior is what I hope to accomplish. 








Stuffed Onion Bagels


These are the best onion bagels, with onion flavor in every bite, from the dough, to the onion filling, to the crunchy onion tops.




cinnamonshtick.com





I also made a half dozen hard boiled eggs, another thing we have not had in a long time that was a nice treat at lunch. I might make egg salad too.


----------



## Micheal

Just finished off a grilled ham/pepperoni/mozzarella sandwich. It was O.K. but next time I'll leave out the pepperoni and use a different cheese....... 
Planing on pepper steak for the evening meal..... At least I've got all the ingredients.


----------



## alida

I tried out a "kit" for peking duck tonight. It'll never replace a Peking duck dinner at a restaurant but it did the trick. I may look for the wrappers in a big Asian grocery store and pick up a bbq duck from the Chinese bbq meats shop and try making it myself too. It won't be the same, but I should be able to have crispier duck skin that way. There's a chocolate brownie calling me now, loudly.


----------



## Max Overhead

In the interest of cost-cutting while still eating good food, I make the same darn thing most of the time. It is a flour tortilla fried in butter with hoop cheddar melted inside. Then two pats of sausage and a hunk of sliced onion are fried. When the onions are close I add the garlic. When everything is coming to a head I break up the sausage, mix it all together, and pour three eggs into the mix. That mix gets shoveled into the waiting and hungry tortilla. I eat it like that, or with sour cream, hot sauce, or both. 
Whenever I get a craving to eat out (it is usually chinese food the culprit) I tell myself, make your dinner, then if you still want it, you're welcome. And I never do. These cravings can be tough, but the more that you resist them the stronger you become. Doing for yourself makes you strong. Takeout not so much.


----------



## 67drake

Well, wifey made chili tonight, but it wasn’t quite ready by supper time, so I had some leftover spaghetti she made yesterday. She also took some rhubarb out of the freezer and made rhubarb sauce. I wasn’t really in the mood for ice cream, so I just ate a bowl of sauce!
Bonus food related pic, because it’s in our kitchen.  My wife has had this church pew In storage about 15 years. She got it from her dad, but we never had room for it till now, so out it came! She’s so happy to finally use it! Another cool thing, we found 2 more leaves for our kitchen table that I forgot even existed! They got wrapped up when we moved years back, and I lost track of them. After I get them cleaned up I’m sure they’ll show up in a future 67drake bonus pic.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Well, wifey made chili tonight, but it wasn’t quite ready by supper time, so I had some leftover spaghetti she made yesterday. She also took some rhubarb out of the freezer and made rhubarb sauce. I wasn’t really in the mood for ice cream, so I just ate a bowl of sauce!
> Bonus food related pic, because it’s in our kitchen.  My wife has had this church pew I’m storage about 15 years. She got it from her dad, but we never had room for it till now, so out it came! She’s so happy to finally use it! Another cool thing, we found 2 more leaves for our kitchen table that I forgot even existed! They got wrapped up when we moved years back, and I lost track of them. After I get them cleaned up I’m sure they’ll show up in a future 67drake bonus pic.
> View attachment 116496


I remember a picture/painting like the one on your wall of the man praying before having his daily bread from when I was growing up. My mom still has it hung up by her kitchen table.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had a small Christmas get together that we attended with other families from our adult Bible study group. Everyone had fun and the kids really enjoyed the "white elephant" gift exchange. The original plan was to smoke a brisket, but it was to windy to safely fire up the smoker Friday evening for an overnight smoke into Saturday, so plan B was done. A half spiral sliced Winter's ham was cooked instead (I bought it at a local grocer that is the only one in this area that gets this brand in for the holidays, here is a link to the companies site if anyone is curious Premium Fire Glazed Half Spiral Ham – Winter Sausage ). Besides teh ham - also made the gravy to bring and share. Others roasted potatoes, brought mashed potatoes, oven roasted maple pecan brussel sprouts, roasted root vegetables (carrots, turnips, and parsnips), green bean casserole, baked macaroni and cheese, cupcakes, other desserts, etc. It was an excellent meal and conversation.

For today, still undecided what will be made for supper, I'm still trying to process my download of strong black "bean juice" this morning.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> I remember a picture/painting like the one on your wall of the man praying before having his daily bread from when I was growing up. My mom still has it hung up by her kitchen table.


Yes, another thing we got out of storage that we had no room for before. 
Our walls are pretty bare yet, as we’re moving small things yet, but was surprised that our 15 year old mentioned he wants us to hang everyone’s school pictures on the staircase, just like we did years ago in our bigger house in the city! I didn’t think he would think that was important, but I guess he missed it at our small house.


----------



## Micheal

Brunch was pancakes, eggs over-easy, and all covered with maple syrup.... Got couple pancakes left for later...
The evening meal am thinking stuffed peppers....


----------



## doozie

I had my Denver omelette for breakfast today. 

Lunch was pulled pork as sandwiches from the summertime smoke. I’m Very happy I froze so much by using my little vacuum sealer/ freezer bags because the quality of the meat was still perfect.

Dinner is pre made burgers and a chicken burger for me from the freezer. Leftover split pea soup and baked potatoes.

Tomorrow for dinner, Goulash in the crock pot, served over the last of the potato gnocchi I froze.
Easy going in the kitchen and very little clean up today and tomorrow.


----------



## B. White

Some stuff out of the garden and pantry


----------



## alida

I made an egg drop soup with wontons and shrimp from the freezer. I added some sliced mushrooms, kale and a spoonful of fried chili oil for extra flavouring.


----------



## 67drake

My wife must be happy with the work I’ve been doing around the house for her, she made me one of my favorites again- shrimp Alfredo.


----------



## doozie

I picked up my roasted chicken yesterday and made broth with the bones. White chicken Chili tonight for dinner.
Maybe this little skillet cookie too.








Mini Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Skillet Cookie Recipe | One Dish Kitchen


Soft and chewy mini oatmeal chocolate chip skillet cookie baked in a small cast iron skillet. It's the perfect size for one or two people to enjoy!




onedishkitchen.com


----------



## Pony

Made DH biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast. He was in heaven!

Heated a smoked turkey that I resurrected from the bottom of the freezer, served it with sweet potatoes and greens salad. Extra meat went to the freezer, bones into the stock pot that is now simmering on the range.

Tomato bread dough on its first rise. After the second rise, I'll work in some jarred sweet peppers and make loaves. Wondering if I should add some basil, oregano, rosemary.... Just playing around with what I had leftover from processing the rest of the tomatoes in the freezer. 

Tonight's supper will be Italian tomato sauce with shiritaki noodles.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Another roast beef. Cross rib roast this time.


----------



## Pony

Here are the loaves of bread:


----------



## doozie

The little skillet cookie was nice, but not really cookie crunchy. We had it warm and DH had ice cream on his portion.
Today is a leftover fridge clean out day, with plenty to cover lunch and dinner.
Maybe more baking. I have not had thumbprint cookies in ages.


----------



## 67drake

I think my wife loves cooking in the new kitchen, it is a lot easier now that we have space to store all her utensils and cooking gadgets. Half the stuff was in storage before.
So anyway today I had some beef casserole she made, along with some homemade cornbread and applesauce.
I forgot about my St Nicks Day stocking yesterday, so looked inside today. A few of my favorite snacks, and I see St Nick is even giving out tins of Skoal to the good boys this year!


----------



## doozie

BLT’s tonight with roasted rosemary potatoes and carrot coins.

No cookies were made yet, we will see if today is the day.

Tomorrow I’m making bread, maybe an easy overnight no knead.


----------



## alida

Pizza, with roasted red peppers and feta cheese. 
I also made chocolate chip cookies, so had three. The rest of those are in the freezer to avoid temptation. 
lunch was homemade lentil soup, which was okay but not a recipe I’ll make again.


----------



## 67drake

Thursdays I have a meeting, so told wife I’d pick up a prepared meal from the butcher. The shredded beef with gravy was calling my name. I bought some “homemade” buns to put it on. Plenty left for lunch tomorrow to boot. 
Wifey is leaving for the kids/grandkids in Florida this weekend, so thinking I’ll probably eat some things she doesn’t care for, but I do. Usually a ribeye is on the radar, but I’ll have to get my grill moved over to the new house!


----------



## doozie

Last time we made pancakes I froze a few, we have leftover breakfast sausage, so it’s a big and easy microwave breakfast today.

Pizza for dinner, I’ve got plenty of toppings for a change.


----------



## B. White

I'm not a fan of eye-talian sausage, but my wife likes it. I have plenty of cauliflower and kale ready to pick and need a different way to cook it. Made a stew out of the three to have with some salad and garlic bread.


----------



## alida

Left over pizza and slightly defrosted homemade chocolate chip cookies from the freezer.


----------



## Micheal

Bought a ham (butt portion) a couple days ago. Feasted on coleslaw, sweet potatoes, mac & cheese, scalloped potatoes, and just the ham via sandwiches.  
Topped it off yesterday by making split pea soup; DD is going to take any.left-over soup home with her today. One thing I can say that I'm just about hammed out..
Tonight will be a pizza - I can truly say that there will be NO ham......


----------



## doozie

Brats and big baked sweet potatoes tonight.


----------



## 67drake

Yesterday wifey had made some cheeseburger Hamburger Helper for my sons, who were off of school for a snow day. They barely touched it. The local gas station sells a cheeseburger pizza, it’s basically pizza with ground beef and vinegar on it, to simulate the pickle taste. I figured this is good enough for cheeseburger HH too then! I cut up some pickles and added it to the HH, and put my own real cheese melted on top. I’m not going to say anything like “excellent”, but made it more flavorful than just out of the box HH.
I had that last night, and for lunch this AM.
I had just got done eating last night and the wife had come home wanting to go out for fish fry. I just got done with my HH experiment, but didn’t want to turn down a date with my wife. So I just had the salad bar.


----------



## 67drake

Today we went to the diner after church. My son is supposed to start working there after Christmas, so they were happy to welcome and harass their new coworker.
I had a chicken patty/ ham sandwich with pepper Jack cheese, Swiss cheese, and chipotle. My youngest had his usual- lettuce with ranch dressing. My older son had bacon cheeseburger with fried curds on the side.
Wife left for Florida at 4AM, so it’s just us guys for a week.


----------



## doozie

I woke up with something this morning, scratchy throat mostly but I still have my appetite.
Instant pot Mac and cheese for lunch, comfort food 
A plain pork roast for dinner with roasted potatoes alongside, I’m not sure what else yet, but probably doubled in case I’m not up to cooking tomorrow.


----------



## Pony

A little under the weather today (and the weather is dreary, so maybe that's the cause...) ANYway, I decided that duck soup with a green salad and homemade wheat bread is just the ticket for wet, cloudy day.


----------



## nduetime

Just finished baking a nice fluffy whole wheat bread and a cinnamon raisin loaf. That will last for a few days. 

Tonight will be garlic bread and a big salad with chicken tortellini and homemade pasta sauce. It is pretty dreary here too Pony! Hoping all the veges and pasta will make it more bearable.


----------



## Pony

Looking at the freezer, undecided what to pull out.

I understand that there are people in the world who actually plan out menus weeks in advance.

I'm not one of them, but maybe I should look into it.


----------



## doozie

My day just kept getting better yesterday.
Oven is shot, kind of a blessing as we really disliked it, and laryngitis now.
Not sure when the oven will be replaced, maybe in the new year which is a few weeks away.
I broke out the Nesco roaster for my pork roast and potatoes, pleasantly surprised at the results.

Chicken noodle soup tonight, the broth is simmering right now.


----------



## Pony

doozie said:


> My day just kept getting better yesterday.
> Oven is shot, kind of a blessing as we really disliked it, and laryngitis now.
> Not sure when the oven will be replaced, maybe in the new year which is a few weeks away.
> I broke out the Nesco roaster for my pork roast and potatoes, pleasantly surprised at the results.
> 
> Chicken noodle soup tonight, the broth is simmering right now.


When handed lemons, some people make lemonade. @doozie makes chicken noodle soup and pork roast!


----------



## Micheal

Going to have a loaded baked potato later for the evening meal....
I can see that the Chives are still sticking up above the snow... Now all I've got to do is get my butt out there to cut some.


----------



## sniper69

It has been a busy last few days. Friday evening we ended up having pizza from a local pizza shop for supper. Saturday evening was spaghetti and garlic bread, Then on Sunday we had Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, and green beans, Last night, I was able fire up the grill and have Ribeye, a baked potato, and salad with a raspberry vinaigrette. Will see what tonight brings, but it will be another night of grilling. .


----------



## Micheal

Just took dessert out of the oven - made Rice Pudding..
Now all I have to do is figure out what I'm going to have for the evening meal... That is besides the rice pudding....


----------



## Pony

Micheal said:


> Just took dessert out of the oven - made Rice Pudding..
> Now all I have to do is figure out what I'm going to have for the evening meal... That is besides the rice pudding....


Why do you need more than rice pudding? 😉


----------



## Pony

Totally cheated on dinner. 2 packages of Pioneer turkey gravy mix, defrosted a package of turkey meat, a package of broccoli florets, and a fistful of cranberries. Heated it all together on the range top, and DH declared it delicious. 

My work here is done. 😊


----------



## alida

I'm making fried chicken tonight. It's been marinating in plain yogurt (no buttermilk in the house), and spices. There will be enough leftover for tomorrow - and fried chicken is always good the next day.
I have a bag of frozen mixed vegetables in the freezer that needs finishing up, so that's the side.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> Looking at the freezer, undecided what to pull out.
> 
> I understand that there are people in the world who actually plan out menus weeks in advance.
> 
> I'm not one of them, but maybe I should look into it.


One of my cousins does this. The menu is set for two weeks, posted on the fridge AND they do not deviate from what's been decided. They farmed and found this very helpful during harvest times in particular. Now that they are retired it's a habit, and they like just knowing.


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Totally cheated on dinner. 2 packages of Pioneer turkey gravy mix, defrosted a package of turkey meat, a package of broccoli florets, and a fistful of cranberries. Heated it all together on the range top, and DH declared it delicious.
> 
> My work here is done. 😊


That’s full on gourmet for me. 
I made noodle Roni for my lunch tomorrow. Frozen taquitos in the air frier for supper.


----------



## Pony

alida said:


> One of my cousins does this. The menu is set for two weeks, posted on the fridge AND they do not deviate from what's been decided. They farmed and found this very helpful during harvest times in particular. Now that they are retired it's a habit, and they like just knowing.


One less decision to make through the day, and probably kind to the budget. 

Must be my innate forager/gatherer instincts that makes me rail against a menu? Nah, it's the adolescent inside who says, "Forget you. I won't do what you tell me!"


----------



## alida

*"Forget you. I won't do what you tell me!" - *haha! I know that adolescent inside me voice well.


----------



## tothemax

lasagna...all meat!


----------



## Ruralman

Bought 2 racks of baby back ribs and a pot roast from honey baked ham. I put the pot roast on a baked potato, and the baby backs
are pure finger licking good.


----------



## doozie

Chicken ala king over toast.


----------



## Micheal

Shouldn't have made that Rice Pudding so early in the afternoon.....
It ended up not only being dessert, but also an appetizer and main course.... 
Still got some just in case I need a fix for later, but it's pizza for tonight's evening meal...

As for planning meals in advance ha ha ha I've got trouble planning an hour or so ahead....


----------



## Pony

On my way out the door to meet a friend this morning, I pulled some ham steaks from the freezer to reheat with some green beans when I got home.

Whoops! Should have read the label. Wasn't ham. DH got turkey again. LOL So grateful that he is incredibly laid back about his meals. The man even loves leftovers!

Which is good, because he's getting what is left from lunch in his supper pail for work tonight...

I'll make up for it tomorrow by making shrimp stir fry.


----------



## alida

Company paid for lunch today at a Thai restaurant. That’s a bowl of coconut chicken soup with vegetables and basil. I was given a bowl of steamed rice with it. The idea is that you add rice to the soup in spoonfuls. I did and that made the soup taste even better. I’m sure I could find a recipe and make some too as I could eat that soup every week. 
We also had lettuce wraps with spicy ground beef and a dipping sauce. If I eat dinner it’ll be later, and probably just toast and cheese.


----------



## 67drake

Both my sons are sick, one didn’t go to school yesterday, and the nurse sent the other one home today early. Wife in Florida still, so….I’ll just raid the pantry. Maybe cook things I like that the boys don’t care for. I found a can of spicy beans and some seasoned rice. Good enough for me.
Bonus pics- my grandkids getting spoiled by grandma down in Florida. She’s been taking them on adventures every day.


----------



## 67drake

Micheal said:


> Shouldn't have made that Rice Pudding so early in the afternoon.....
> It ended up not only being dessert, but also an appetizer and main course....
> Still got some just in case I need a fix for later, but it's pizza for tonight's evening meal...
> 
> As for planning meals in advance ha ha ha I've got trouble planning an hour or so ahead....


Naughty Naughty. To quote Pink Floyd “How can you have any pudding if don’t eat your meat!”


----------



## Micheal

There were raisins in the pudding - does that count??? 

Today's lunch will be left-over pizza. The evening meal ahhh, ahhhh, ahhh,


----------



## Montanarchist

I cook on the Fisher woodstoves this time of year. Today I've got a barrio pork roast on the simmer rack (a repurposed baking cooling rack) and Spanish rice on the slow cook/steaming trivet (a repurposed cast iron table trivet)


----------



## Pony

Went shopping with my bestie today, and stopped at an Italian restaurant. REAL Italian restaurant.

I had shrimp and scallop alfredo. Lobster bisque. They had these exquisite rolls, hot from the oven, served with a plate of garlic/basil infused olive oil.

MOST excellent. A little spendier than I like for lunch, but it was sooooo good.


----------



## sniper69

After grilling the last three days (depending on the day it was steak or burgers), tonight I went to supper with a former (retired) boss and his wife. We went to a local restaurant and I had chicken and yellow rice, fried cabbage an bacon, and one of the fried plantains that my former boss bought for the table to enjoy.


----------



## GTX63

We made some homemade minestrone soup with pork and then a side of blackbeans and rice, with shredded Colby Jack cheese over the top.


----------



## Pony

sniper69 said:


> After grilling the last three days (depending on the day it was steak or burgers), tonight I went to supper with a former (retired) boss and his wife. We went to a local restaurant and I had chicken and yellow rice, fried cabbage an bacon, and one of the fried plantains that my former boss bought for the table to enjoy.


Now I know what I am making today: cabbage and bacon. Oh, yes!


----------



## nduetime

Honey whole wheat loaf done, cinnamon loaf in the bread machine. In process of baking 6 dozen white carob/cranberry cookies.

Supper will be lasagna, garlic bread and asparagus spears.


----------



## Pony

nduetime said:


> Honey whole wheat loaf done, cinnamon loaf in the bread machine. In process of baking 6 dozen white carob/cranberry cookies.
> 
> Supper will be lasagna, garlic bread and asparagus spears.


Lasagna sounds good, but I don't think I can make it in time for supper.... LOL


----------



## alida

Minestrone soup, now that sound like a good idea. Mine takes 2-3 hours to make so I'll aim for tomorrow. Today I'm nursing a miserable cold which hit me Thursday. So it's been a steady diet of hot herbal tea, and egg salad sandwiches, easy on the throat, easy to make. I have some Nyquil for tonight so that I get some sleep. I work from home Wednesday-Friday so my colleagues didn't have to suffer listending to me, or catching my bug.


----------



## Pony

alida said:


> Minestrone soup, now that sound like a good idea. Mine takes 2-3 hours to make so I'll aim for tomorrow. Today I'm nursing a miserable cold which hit me Thursday. So it's been a steady diet of hot herbal tea, and egg salad sandwiches, easy on the throat, easy to make. I have some Nyquil for tonight so that I get some sleep. I work from home Wednesday-Friday so my colleagues didn't have to suffer listending to me, or catching my bug.


I'm sorry you're feeling so oogy.


----------



## 67drake

Basketball practice for son, and have to be kiddie corner in the next county over at 8:30 AM, through the hills and snow. Soooo I have to run around tonight and be up early in the AM. I’m just ordering a pizza from the bar. 
My daughter from Phoenix and her fiancée are coming tomorrow. I usually stock up on Wisconsin goodies to eat when she’s here, like fresh cheese curds and butcher brats. With wifey being gone I just haven’t had time. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

Oh! Bonus pics!
Since there’s no snow in Florida, my wife bought fake snowballs to have a snowball fight with grandson. Weather is just the opposite of here, he went shirtless today.


----------



## alida

Your grandson looks like he's in seventh heaven playing with the fake snow balls.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling so oogy.


Thanks. It's been several years since I got a bad cold so it's taking a bit of getting used too. I'm going to get outside tomorrow for awhile. Fresh air - excellent medicine.


----------



## B. White

No cabbage and bacon here, just going to be cabbage, onion and kielbasa served with a baked sweet tater and green bean casserole.


----------



## sniper69

alida said:


> Minestrone soup, now that sound like a good idea. Mine takes 2-3 hours to make so I'll aim for tomorrow. Today I'm nursing a miserable cold which hit me Thursday. So it's been a steady diet of hot herbal tea, and egg salad sandwiches, easy on the throat, easy to make. I have some Nyquil for tonight so that I get some sleep. I work from home Wednesday-Friday so my colleagues didn't have to suffer listending to me, or catching my bug.


alida - may you get feeling better quickly. My go to when I get a cold/flu/or sinus infection is to have a big container of beef Pho from the local Vietnamese restaurant. My wife always tells me it stinks, but doesn't complain when I'm feeling better from it, lol.


----------



## sniper69

Pony said:


> Now I know what I am making today: cabbage and bacon. Oh, yes!


It was very tasty. Something about bacon and how it flavors stuff. 



B. White said:


> No cabbage and bacon here, just going to be cabbage, onion and kielbasa served with a baked sweet tater and green bean casserole.


Sounds good as well.


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Oh! Bonus pics!
> Since there’s no snow in Florida, my wife bought fake snowballs to have a snowball fight with grandson. Weather is just the opposite of here, he went shirtless today.


67drake - I'm driving home from Florida today, the weather has definitely been nice - and it is colder back home - but will be happy to be home again. Although it was nice to be able to work here a week - I'm ready for my own bed and kitchen again. Also being home with my wife and children for Christmas will be priceless.


----------



## doozie

Tonight Sloppy joes.
Tomorrow, I have cabbage and some sort of smoked sausage in the fridge, so I’ll be a copycat 
I might add pasta to the mix.


----------



## Micheal

Sorry no cabbage here.....
Gonna make a tuna casserole for the evening meal..... Haven't made one in quite awhile so won't mind the left-overs tomorrow... 
alida do hope you get over the "bug" in short order.....


----------



## alida

doozie said:


> Tonight Sloppy joes.
> Tomorrow, I have cabbage and some sort of smoked sausage in the fridge, so I’ll be a copycat
> I might add pasta to the mix.


I’ve been inspired quite often by what other people post for meals, and promptly copied them. 🙂


----------



## Pony

Leftover fried rabbit tonight, with mixed veg, and cucumber salad.


----------



## alida

Minestrone soup, with fresh grated Parmesan on top. The Cheese rind went into the soup pot, something I learned from the Italian born mother of a friend of mine years ago. The softened rind becomes the Cooks Treat.


----------



## 67drake

We went to a local supper club up on the ridge that has a Saturday night prime rib and meat buffet. We walked in and a band was playing and there were maybe 15 people inside. Hmmmm. The waitress said business is down, so they only have their salad bar now, and you can order from the menu. I’ve never had anything there except the buffet. It’s not like you can go around the corner to another place, this place is in the middle of nowhere. My daughter and her fiancé are in town, and they were hungry, so we tried it. It was actually outstanding. I ordered deep fried pickles as an appetizer. My future SIL had the prime rib sandwich, daughter had the 2 piece chicken special. I had rib tips over noodles and salad bar. Bill for the 5 of us was $63 after tax. That’s pretty cheap for around here. We’ll go back.


----------



## B. White

Buffalo cauliflower, wings and salad.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> We went to a local supper club up on the ridge that has a Saturday night prime rib and meat buffet. We walked in and a band was playing and there were maybe 15 people inside. Hmmmm. The waitress said business is down, so they only have their salad bar now, and you can order from the menu. I’ve never had anything there except the buffet. It’s not like you can go around the corner to another place, this place is in the middle of nowhere. My daughter and her fiancé are in town, and they were hungry, so we tried it. It was actually outstanding. I ordered deep fried pickles as an appetizer. My future SIL had the prime rib sandwich, daughter had the 2 piece chicken special. I had rib tips over noodles and salad bar. Bill for the 5 of us was $63 after tax. That’s pretty cheap for around here. We’ll go back.
> View attachment 116938
> View attachment 116939


I sure do miss supper clubs and fish fries... 

Not bad enough to move back to the other side of the Mississippi, but I do remember them fondly.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey got home late last night. So we took the kids and my visiting daughter and fiancé to the local diner. I got an omelette with extra bacon and a pancake. I also got a slice of their white chocolate cheesecake to go. The visiting kids got a kick out of the banter of the waitress and her siblings that work there. We’re treated like family there, so I’m open season to their sarcasm and jokes. My son starts working there as a dishwasher January 7th, so it will only get worse.


----------



## Pony

Lamb kofta with tzatziki, with broccoli lightly browned in the lamb fat.


----------



## sniper69

Tonight we did "Mexican Monday" and made taco salad as well as nachos (same ingredients for both, just assembled differently, lol).


----------



## Micheal

Yesterday I made a meatloaf, with mashed potatoes, and broc spears. Tonight I had the left-overs.....
Not quite as good as it was yesterday maybe the difference of ketchup vs salsa on the meatloaf?


----------



## alida

I’m still eating minestrone soup; I think I made just a little too much. 🙂 I guess I’ll freeze some for next year which is just around the corner. 
Michael, salsa and ketchup surelyare different, and both are good. I like either, sometimes I boost meatloaf with worsterchire sauce.

@sniper69. Pho is indeed great medicine when you’re under the weather. I’ve tried making it but still have a ways to go mastering that savoury broth.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Tonight we did "Mexican Monday" and made taco salad as well as nachos (same ingredients for both, just assembled differently, lol).


Same here.
We have a 12x24’ shed at our old house, that’s being moved to our new house tomorrow. Well, it’s snowing and cold, but supposed to be about 20 degrees colder and 6-10” of snow in a few days, so I have to get as much moved as possible right away. We close on the old house next week, so we can’t wait for better weather.
Soooo….my wife suggested we stop in at the local bar for supper, as it was already after 8pm.
I had the three tacos special, wifey had the western burger. No pictures, as I was watching the Packers game. So a picture of my dog, begging, as I eat my cheesecake from yesterday.


----------



## alida

The last of the minestrone is in the freezer. I have a (bought) vindaloo lamb with diced potatos dish defrosting right now. It'll be served with rice, green beans and yogurt with diced cucumber tonight.


----------



## Micheal

Went groc shopping this AM and after being shocked by a couple of the price increases (eggs and oat meal) I now have several choices for the evening meal.
At the moment I'm thinking about making Hamburger Soup specially since it's something that will taste better tomorrow and even the next day if'n I make to much.....


----------



## 67drake

Busy moving things.What else would you want to do when it’s 5 degrees out? So gas station pizza last night.
Wifey plans on making tacos tonight.
Bonus pics- my shed at house A, now at house B.


----------



## doozie

Jello and instant pudding, also some homemade chocolate pudding today. Dinner tonight is still undecided.

The last few days we’ve had homemade corned beef hash, Tuna salad, sloppy joes, and the Minestrone soup Alida made looked so good I made that too.


----------



## B. White

I've been sanding and painting the lower half of the kitchen cabinets and one wall and my wife has been packaging soap she mad for orders for Christmas presents, but we managed to throw this together last night. Broccoli, mashed cauliflower, green bean casserole, fried okra and chicken pieces. One night of taco bell was all we could handle.


----------



## FaeLeaf

Happy Solstice! We made a Porchetta to be an edible Yule log (much better than a Swiss roll, in my opinion). We didn’t quite nail the flavors, but it was still great. And we’ll crush it next year.

I also added a picture of our actual Yule log. It’s pure redwood that our landscaper provided to us for free, and it’s just so gorgeous.


----------



## Pony

Tonight will be salmon patties and tossed green salad.


----------



## doozie

Two burger patties browned and then simmered in red sauce,a spaghetti squash popped into the instant pot for the noodles. Green beans on the side. Maybe some garlic bread too.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made a pot of cheesy potato soup. I’ll eat that. Kids school got called off, so I know there will be no leftover tacos.


----------



## B. White

I'm not a beet expert, so pulled some last night in advance of temps in the teens. Not sure if they survive below 15. My wife roasted them and cooked some sweet taters. I took some truckers favorite out of the freezer and I'm making fried corn. I think she is thawing some cubed pork I had fried up and froze a while back. We'll probably throw some salad with it for an easy supper.


----------



## doozie

Blast from the past in the air fryer for a snack yesterday. Totinos pizza rolls.
I have not bought them in years. They still get lava hot on the inside, making them a challenge to eat fresh out of the air fryer.
Leftovers today, all day long, and that’s fine with me.

Tomorrow a quick beef stir fry for dinner with rice.


----------



## Micheal

For lunch I polished off the last of the Hamburger Soup that I made the other day.
Earlier while checking out what I had in the freezer I noticed a kielbasa, haven't had that in quite awhile, and I do have sauerkraut... hummmm


----------



## Pony

Micheal said:


> For lunch I polished off the last of the Hamburger Soup that I made the other day.
> Earlier while checking out what I had in the freezer I noticed a kielbasa, haven't had that in quite awhile, and I do have sauerkraut... hummmm


Make kapusta. It's just the sauce you make for German potato salad, but instead of spuds, use kraut. Perfect with kielbasa!

And while I don't have any kielbasa right now, I do have kraut. And bacon.. onion... vinegar... brown sugar....

I'm making kapusta!


----------



## alida

Decision made after reading a bit of this thread. I have cabbage that needs to be used up, sausage thats thawing and now I'm inspired to just cook the two together with sliced onion, and carraway seeds until the cabbage caramelizes a bit. Add some cooked egg noodles and I'm set. That'll make great leftovers too.


----------



## B. White

We have been eating out of the garden, so splurged for our next couple of meals and then back to vegetables or whatever is in the freezer.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey picked up a ravioli dinner when she was at Costco a couple days ago. That was my dinner. She’s making me a fruit smoothie right now. 
Lunch was a piece of pizza from the gas station. I had the day off work and got an unbelievable amount of random things accomplished. Since I don’t watch TV really, nobody told me to stay home and worry about the weather.


----------



## Micheal

Pony, thanks for the flash-back - boy I haven't made kapusta in over, well, a long time...... I do know that I usually used meaty spare ribs for the meat though.  
There are a lot of Uky (Slavic type) recipes I use to make that I do no longer.


----------



## Pony

Micheal said:


> Pony, thanks for the flash-back - boy I haven't made kapusta in over, well, a long time...... I do know that I usually used meaty spare ribs for the meat though.
> There are a lot of Uky (Slavic type) recipes I use to make that I do no longer.


Since you mentioned it, now I'm thinking about some smoked hocks.


----------



## Orchardsmith

Today for us was meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and peas. I'm in a comfort food near-coma right now and really enjoying it. I also had to eat about a cup of the new spaghetti sauce I just made so it would fit in the storage container. Now that's what i call a yummy dessert!


----------



## 67drake

Last night I had some pork tacos that wifey bought at Costco. I really like this prepared dinner, as she’s bought it quite a few times. It comes with a lime sauce and fresh cut limes, besides all the usual taco toppings. Very good!
Today we drove to the kids in Kenosha, where DIL made baked chicken. Of coarse there were tons of goodies laying around too. I’m stuffed.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden

Christmas dinner in Germany: Venison goulash, red cabbage, potato dumplings and red currants


----------



## sniper69

Hope everyone had a good Christmas yesterday, and Christmas Monday today. For the Christmas meal yesterday, - I ended up being in the kitchen quite a while. All together yesterday I made two banana cream pies, a pumpkin pie, standing rib roast with au jus, ham, gravy, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, deviled eggs, "pink stuff" (cool whip, cottage cheese, drained crushed pineapple, and strawberry jello powder mixed together), and corn bread stove top stuffing. My oldest and his wife made a batch of gluhwein for everyone to get "warmed up".


----------



## doozie

The best part of Christmas dinner was dessert, a Chocolate cream pie.
We roasted a whole breast and have tons leftover, it was extremely large and the top of the med sized electric roaster barely fit!
I made some stock as soon as it was all cut, and we are planning to have Turkey and dumplings tonight.


----------



## Orchardsmith

sniper69 said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas yesterday, and Christmas Monday today. For the Christmas meal yesterday, - I ended up being in the kitchen quite a while. All together yesterday I made two banana cream pies, a pumpkin pie, standing rib roast with au jus, ham, gravy, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, deviled eggs, "pink stuff" (cool whip, cottage cheese, drained crushed pineapple, and strawberry jello powder mixed together), and corn bread stove top stuffing. My oldest and his wife made a batch of gluhwein for everyone to get "warmed up".


Lordy sakes! I hope you're going to want some help with that! I know people!!


----------



## 67drake

Went on a tool and supply run to Dubuque. So the wifey and I stopped in at Chik fil a and ate. She said she’s a cheap date. Brought some extras home for the boys.
Leftover pork tacos for lunch.


----------



## sniper69

Orchardsmith said:


> Lordy sakes! I hope you're going to want some help with that! I know people!!


Thanks for the offer, with 9 of us eating on it, shouldn't be to bad to nail down the leftovers. It is a nice treat to have my oldest and his wife, and my second oldest sons girlfriend here for a few days. Figured it best to cook up a feast. 

So today's lunch and supper was obviously leftovers, lol.


----------



## Ruralman

alida said:


> lettuce wraps with spicy ground beef


 "lettuce wraps with spicy ground beef" sounds really good. I'm a big lover of hamburger.


----------



## Micheal

Just polished off a grilled ham, pepperoni, and cheese sandwich. 
Which makes me wonder if'n the time between breakfast and lunch is called Brunch. What is the time between lunch and supper called? Hummm


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

We are almost finished with the prime rib. I got out a frozen meatloaf to thaw for supper. 

I'm making goat cheese today. My favorite is Monterey Jack.


----------



## alida

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Christmas dinner in Germany: Venison goulash, red cabbage, potato dumplings and red currants
> View attachment 117164


That mention of red cabbage is bringing back memories. We ate red cabbage (with vinegar) all the time growing up. We usually had sausage with it and often egg noodles instead of dumplings. Now all of those dishes are in my mind.


----------



## alida

There were 11 of us at the table on Christmas day. We had turkey and ham, potatos and stuffing. There was a bowl of glazed carrots that I have the recipe for now, and plan to make. There were green beans with slivered almonds, a green salad too. And cranberry sauce plus gravy. 

A bonus this year was that my nieces boyfriend got a smoker about a month ago and wanted to bring some pulled pork he'd just learned to make. The host said "just a little", he brought over four pounds, cooked, plus his own bbq sauce. It was phenomenal. 

Desserts were many, squares, gingberbread, pies, chocolate mousse, and one of my favourites - dark fruitcake, homemade and preserved with a healthy amount of rum. I brought home leftovers and that's what I've been eating for the last couple days. 

Tonight I'm going to crack open a container of soup, plain old vegetable soup, and have it with toast.


----------



## 67drake

Micheal said:


> Just polished off a grilled ham, pepperoni, and cheese sandwich.
> Which makes me wonder if'n the time between breakfast and lunch is called Brunch. What is the time between lunch and supper called? Hummm


Lupper.
My wife made chili today in the crock. One of my favorites.


----------



## Orchardsmith

Micheal said:


> Just polished off a grilled ham, pepperoni, and cheese sandwich.
> Which makes me wonder if'n the time between breakfast and lunch is called Brunch. What is the time between lunch and supper called? Hummm


It's called nap time! 😂😂😂


----------



## Big_John

The wife makes the best Chili Con Carne ever.... Old Mexican woman taught her 30 years ago. Scratch made tortillas.


----------



## sniper69

Last night we took a break from leftovers and went to a restaurant called Melt Bar and grilled. Had a tasty sandwich called the six degrees of Kevin Bacon. Very tasty indeed. There was a variant called the Rev Horton 2x4 with six degrees of Kevin Bacon. I kept joking I should get that but luckily I didn't. Anyways, As we were getting ready to leave, I saw them bringing one out to a guy at a table close to ours and asked if I could snap a quick pic as it looked awesome! He said yes, so am sharing the pic of the monstrosity below. A description of the Rev Horton 2x4 is 2 kindergarten grilled cheese deep fried as buns, 4 ground steak burgers (a pound of beef), crisp bacon, and Triple american cheese. For the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon, it is Hickory Smoked Bacon, Black Pepper Crusted Slab Cut Bacon, Maple Bourbon Glazed Smoked Pork Belly, Italian Pancetta, Herb Cream Cheese with Bacon Bits, in-house made Bacon infused Mayonnaise, Sharp Cheddar, Fresh Romaine and Sliced Tomato. For the referenced monstrosity, they put both together.


----------



## 67drake

sniper69 said:


> Last night we took a break from leftovers and went to a restaurant called Melt Bar and grilled. Had a tasty sandwich called the six degrees of Kevin Bacon. Very tasty indeed. There was a variant called the Rev Horton 2x4 with six degrees of Kevin Bacon. I kept joking I should get that but luckily I didn't. Anyways, As we were getting ready to leave, I saw them bringing one out to a guy at a table close to ours and asked if I could snap a quick pic as it looked awesome! He said yes, so am sharing the pic of the monstrosity below. A description of the Rev Horton 2x4 is 2 kindergarten grilled cheese deep fried as buns, 4 ground steak burgers (a pound of beef), crisp bacon, and Triple american cheese. For the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon, it is Hickory Smoked Bacon, Black Pepper Crusted Slab Cut Bacon, Maple Bourbon Glazed Smoked Pork Belly, Italian Pancetta, Herb Cream Cheese with Bacon Bits, in-house made Bacon infused Mayonnaise, Sharp Cheddar, Fresh Romaine and Sliced Tomato. For the referenced monstrosity, they put both together.


Now you’re talking!


----------



## alida

I made a batch of spaghetti sauce today, with pre-made meatballs and served over linguine and grated parmesan on top. Dessert, in a bit, will be a couple pieces of chocolate wafers, a Dutch brand called "Droste". I love the darkchocolate/orange flavour in particular.


----------



## 67drake

Wifey and I went out. We have plenty of chili leftovers left, but after 3 straight meals of chili, I wanted something different. Went to a local bar with a good salad bar. I got their 2 piece chicken dinner.


----------



## GTX63

A neighbor processed 31 Quail. 6 of them came home with me. I'm not sure what we'll serve with them yet.


----------



## doozie

We are still working on our Christmas turkey breast…Looks like sandwiches on buns again.
I’m not complaining because it’s been simple and easy the last few days, but today will be the last day of turkey for quite a while.

Turkey and BBQ sauce with a slice of melted provolone on a bun, maybe a strip or two of bacon to top it off too.
Potato cakes if there are any leftover mashed potatoes, and a skillet of sliced yellow squash and onions.

Just for fun, a small snack.








Small Batch Rice Krispie Treats


Whether you have leftover cereal or are tired of the heat, these no bake Small Batch Rice Krispie Treats made in a loaf pan are the ideal ooey gooey dessert.




www.chocolatemoosey.com


----------



## Pony

Fried chicken and tossed salad. 

Do you know what tastes really good?

Applesauce with heavy cream, dusted with pumpkin pie spice.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> Fried chicken and tossed salad.
> 
> Do you know what tastes really good?
> 
> Applesauce with heavy cream, dusted with pumpkin pie spice.


That whole meal sounds absolutely delicious Pony. Apple and cream with spice.

My dinner was butter chicken with rice, green peas and carrots. Christmas cake for dessert.


----------



## 67drake

My wife made a honey baked spiral ham yesterday. That was dinner. 
Off for 4 days, so that’s my breakfast too. Smoked ham is the next best thing to bacon,so it won’t last long around here. 
All moved in the the new place, and closed on our old house yesterday (sold it to friends, no realtor involved) SO my life might actually be unchaotic enough to do some actual cooking! 
I promised my wife I’d cook up a batch of rice for her. I have it simmering on the stove as I write. She doesn’t have the patience for rice. The long grain dark rice I’m making takes at least an hour. She wants everything in 5 minutes, so I am always the rice cook.


----------



## Micheal

Had lunch (a tossed salad) bout 2:30 this afternoon sooo the evening meal will be ahhh postponed till ????? later.


----------



## Big_John

Homemade, whole grain Sour Dough Bread, sliced thin and toasted... then a mountain of smoked bacon, lettuce and tomato for the best BLT ever!


........


----------



## Big_John

Pony said:


> Fried chicken and tossed salad.
> 
> Do you know what tastes really good?
> 
> Applesauce with heavy cream, dusted with pumpkin pie spice.



I really miss, homemade, old-school fried chicken like my Momma use to cook it. My wife is a phenomenal cook, but fried chicken has never been her thing and we never prepare it. I think I will buy a whole frier tomorrow when we hit the store and whip up some Fried Chicken on Monday. (I always smoke a Prime Rib on New Years Day.)


.......


----------



## Pony

Big_John said:


> I really miss, homemade, old-school fried chicken like my Momma use to cook it. My wife is a phenomenal cook, but fried chicken has never been her thing and we never prepare it. I think I will buy a whole frier tomorrow when we hit the store and whip up some Fried Chicken on Monday. (I always smoke a Prime Rib on New Years Day.)
> 
> 
> .......


How do you do your fried chicken?

DH loves my fried chicken, and is in heaven if I make it once a week. 

Thing is, there's nothing fabulous about my pan fried chicken. Just chicken parts, shaken in a bag of seasoned flour, then into the hot oil, skin side down. 5 minutes, flip, 5 minutes, flip. Repeat, then drain the parts. 

If it makes my DH happy, then I'm happy.


----------



## Big_John

Pony said:


> How do you do your fried chicken?
> 
> DH loves my fried chicken, and is in heaven if I make it once a week.
> 
> Thing is, there's nothing fabulous about my pan fried chicken. Just chicken parts, shaken in a bag of seasoned flour, then into the hot oil, skin side down. 5 minutes, flip, 5 minutes, flip. Repeat, then drain the parts.
> 
> If it makes my DH happy, then I'm happy.



Momma's recipe is a little nuts....

Brine in salt water over night in gallon baggies. Then pull out and let dry and warm up on the counter on a cookie sheet. Dredge in butter milk.... salt and pepper.... roll in flour.... dredge in butter milk again.... roll in flour again and drop in oil. If you are a bit Cajan and want some spice.... dust the chicken with Cayenne pepper before you dredge. 

Giddy up..... That would be special chicken.


........


----------



## Big_John

GTX63 said:


> A neighbor processed 31 Quail. 6 of them came home with me. I'm not sure what we'll serve with them yet.
> View attachment 117249



I am sooo jealous... You have no idea how much I would love to have that tray of birds.



........


----------



## Pony

Big_John said:


> Momma's recipe is a little nuts....
> 
> Brine in salt water over night in gallon baggies. Then pull out and let dry and warm up on the counter on a cookie sheet. Dredge in butter milk.... salt and pepper.... roll in flour.... dredge in butter milk again.... roll in flour again and drop in oil. If you are a bit Cajan and want some spice.... dust the chicken with Cayenne pepper before you dredge.
> 
> Giddy up..... That would be special chicken.
> 
> 
> ........


i hate to mess up a good thing (control of a man through food), but I may give your momma's recipe a try. Sure looks good!


----------



## B. White

We ground venison the other day with ribeye and brisket fat I had saved in the freezer. About to throw some on the grill and see if edible.


----------



## Pony

Just took out a ham to defrost for tomorrow. I've heard it said that, if you eat fowl on New Years Day, you will scratch out your living the rest of the year, but if you eat pork, you'll live off the fat of the land. 

Now if I could only find some decent creamed pickled herring...


----------



## doozie

Yesterday I made skillet biscuits. Simple, fast, plain.
10 minute bread it was called.








10-Minute Bread Recipe Has No Yeast or Eggs (No Oven Needed!) | Bread/Muffins | Video | 30Seconds Food


A bread recipe with no yeast or eggs? Yes! This tasty bread recipe takes about 10 minutes to cook! Did we mention no oven is needed either? This quick bread recipe is so delicious and simple enough for novice bread makers. This soft bread can be eaten with jam or jelly, honey, cheese, as a side...




30seconds.com





I knew I could do better, and today I did.

What a difference compared to the simple biscuits in the baggie pictured.









Buttery Stovetop Biscuits


No oven needed for these buttery stovetop biscuits! These flaky, tender & buttery homemade biscuits are made right on the stovetop.




thetoastykitchen.com





We had ham and biscuits for lunch.
Sausage biscuits tomorrow.
(I really miss having an oven and fresh baked bread)


----------



## sniper69

Thursday morning, cooked up some biscuits and sausage gravy, scrambled eggs, and grits (with butter on top  ). Thursday lunch and supper night was more leftovers. For Friday, took some of the leftover rib roast, cubed it up and added some of the au jus, beef base, potatoes, carrots, and some canned tomatoes/corn/butter beans, and made a type of soup. Ate that for lunch and supper. Also made macaroni and cheese, as well as some noodles for the family. 

Today, is some breaded chicken breast chunks and tater tots in the air fryer for lunch, and then for supper is sloppy joes and cole slaw.


----------



## 67drake

doozie said:


> Yesterday I made skillet biscuits. Simple, fast, plain.
> 10 minute bread it was called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-Minute Bread Recipe Has No Yeast or Eggs (No Oven Needed!) | Bread/Muffins | Video | 30Seconds Food
> 
> 
> A bread recipe with no yeast or eggs? Yes! This tasty bread recipe takes about 10 minutes to cook! Did we mention no oven is needed either? This quick bread recipe is so delicious and simple enough for novice bread makers. This soft bread can be eaten with jam or jelly, honey, cheese, as a side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30seconds.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I could do better, and today I did.
> 
> What a difference compared to the simple biscuits in the baggie pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttery Stovetop Biscuits
> 
> 
> No oven needed for these buttery stovetop biscuits! These flaky, tender & buttery homemade biscuits are made right on the stovetop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetoastykitchen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had ham and biscuits for lunch.
> Sausage biscuits tomorrow.
> (I really miss having an oven and fresh baked bread)
> 
> 
> View attachment 117314
> 
> View attachment 117315


Looks like you need some white gravy and sausage now!


----------



## 67drake

Went out for fish fry last night! My wife and I usually did this every Friday, but the last few months life has been too busy. Got the 2 piece cod and salad bar ($9.99).
My daughter gave us a gift certificate to our favorite (and only) diner here in town. We went there for breakfast after our run to the dump. My son officially starts working there next Saturday, so they picked out a work shirt for him today- hot pink! I told the waitress to write “I work here for food” on the back before she gives it to him, as she does her own lettering on the work shirts. Oh yeah, food, I had the “Slap it to me burger”. Bacon cheeseburger with pepper Jack and chipotle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Wow!!


----------



## sniper69

67drake said:


> Went out for fish fry last night! My wife and I usually did this every Friday, but the last few months life has been too busy. Got the 2 piece cod and salad bar ($9.99).
> My daughter gave us a gift certificate to our favorite (and only) diner here in town. We went there for breakfast after our run to the dump. My son officially starts working there next Saturday, so they picked out a work shirt for him today- hot pink! I told the waitress to write “I work here for food” on the back before she gives it to him, as she does her own lettering on the work shirts. Oh yeah, food, I had the “Slap it to me burger”. Bacon cheeseburger with pepper Jack and chipotle.
> View attachment 117316
> View attachment 117317


Looks delicious!!


----------



## 67drake

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Wow!!


What’s wow? My kids pink shirt or the food?


----------



## Micheal

Made a baked Ziti (with meat) for the last meal of the year. Made enough it seems that it will be the first meal of the new year. 
By the way Happy New Year to everyone....


----------



## doozie

Chili tonight, a two meat batch, with a bit of steak and burger.

Mini cornbread muffins in the instant pot, I’ve made instant pot cornbread in a mini Bundt pan before.
The mini muffins will be made in a silicone egg bites mold. It’s basically a steamed bread, but it does turn out nice and moist.


----------



## sniper69

Yesterday cooked some bbq western style ribs, brats, and sauerkraut for supper.

Today, will be making rotel cheese dip, nachos, and I also have a request from my youngest son for a small batch of broccoli cheese soup - so will make that too.


----------



## alida

Happy New Year everyone!

It's back to regular meals at this house, at least for awhile. I have pork chops defrosting now, and I'll coat them with flour, rosemary and mustard before baking. While the ovens on might as well back a couple sweet potatos too. Green peas and probably salad as sides.


----------



## BroughtToYouByCarlsJr

Using up leftovers today! Used a half of a ribeye we cooked on NYE and a couple baked potatoes to make up an egg scramble skillet this morning. Mushrooms, 3 color bell peppers, onions, steak, eggs, and potatoes. Topped with cheese. Really tasty!

Lunch is leftover black eye peas and cabbage. Dinner will be steak fajitas. We thawed out 2 packs of ribeyes and only ate 1! Everyone was saving room for the vanilla bean cheesecake. 

Got to go make the tortillas now because I know I won't want to at 5 pm.


----------



## Micheal

Just had a late Brunch or maybe an early lunch? Anyway I just polished off the Hamburger soup that I made for last night's meal.....
With a full belly it's kind of hard to think of what to eat or plan on having later.  But I do have a chicken breast defrosting, hummm.


----------



## doozie

Bacon wrapped pork chops, baked beans, couscous with some diced veggies.

An apple pie filling dessert, it turns out there were two cans of filling in the back of my pantry..it’s going to be a dump cake in the Instant Pot, it looks like it turns out similar to a cobbler, comments say best served warm, and we even have vanilla ice cream to go with. We will see.


----------



## Micheal

Took that chicken breast I had defrosting fried it up and used it in a Bisquick Chicken Pot Pie.... Ended up doubling the amount of chicken, adding more veggies, and only using 2/3 of the topping for a decent pot pie..... will finish it off tonight.


----------



## doozie

We decided to venture out to the neighboring town for groceries. We got sub sandwich fixings, and will be enjoying them for the next few days for lunch.

We also went to browse ovens…a WI FI connected smart oven exists, but not for me, haha.
The search may continue, or we may just call the store back because I liked one model I saw.

Today I made the pork filling for steamed buns.








Chinese Steamed Pork Buns (包子 - Baozi) - The Woks of Life


This baozi recipe makes delicious, authentic Chinese steamed pork buns that can be enjoyed fresh or frozen and reheated for a quick and tasty meal or snack.




thewoksoflife.com




I’m going to give them a try tomorrow.


----------



## 67drake

I’m my experience, the more high tech something is, the shorter it’s life expectancy. Ovens, washer/ dryer, dishwasher, ect. I’ve had nothing but problems with the high tech stuff, and have gone back to good old base models.


----------



## alida

My oven has stopped working, but the cooktop is just fine. It's 21 years old and this is the first issue I've had. I think stove top is still working because it uses knobs instead of digital pushbuttons, which is what the stove has. For now I'm using a toaster/convection oven and to be honest it's much handier, heats up quickly, bakes a bit quicker. I am looking for a new stove; I'm just not in a big rush (and the wait for delivery is about 4 months where I live). All my appliances are 20+ years, simple models and I dread the day I have to replace any of them. 
I love steamed pork buns @doozie but have never made them from scratch. I think it's the shaping that makes me hesitate. I buy the frozen ones in my local chinese grocery then cook 'em in bamboo steamers in my 45 year old wok. 
A green salad is waiting for me, and now I may haul out some frozen dumplings and buns and steam up a storm.


----------



## 67drake

The wife and I invited another couple out to our favorite fish fry place tonight. Great as usual. Had a salad with pickled Herring on the side, and their extra clammy clam chowder. Then dove into the cod, fried shrimp, mashed taters with their chunky beef gravy. I went back a second time and tried ONE frog leg (not bad) and more shrimp. Very good meal!


----------



## doozie

I succeeded with the steamed pork buns, and now don’t even have to make dinner.
I only made half the recipe just in case..
They were fun, the harder I tried to perfectly pleat the buns, the worse the result, hahaha.

I don’t even know if I rolled the dough too thin, or overfilled them, but it’s a do again, they were very good. We managed to save some for tomorrow.

Tomorrow I am giving potato and cheese filled Pierogis a try.

I did pick up a little toaster oven, (a real Walmart cheapie) and it’s going back where it came from.

My precious air fryer is changing temps and times on me all on its own, very frustrating! I think it’s on its way out too. 
I may be forced to make an oven decision sooner than I had planned on, but like Alida’s, the top burners still work (thank goodness)


----------



## sniper69

Last night we had stuffed chicken breasts (some were stuffed with broccoli and cheese and others were stuffed with brie and apple), mashed potatoes, corn, and some corn bread stove top stuffing (meal was a request to fulfill a craving, lol).

For tonight, the meatloaf is in the oven, there will be some mashed potatoes, and cooked carrots. My second oldest was talking about his cravings for chili dogs. Will see if he makes that for a snack after supper, lol.


----------



## sniper69

doozie said:


> I succeeded with the steamed pork buns, and now don’t even have to make dinner.
> 
> <snip>


doozie - those look delicious.


----------



## sss3

Alida That oven burner can be replaced. You'll need make and model #. Take to appl store. If they can't order or you, try a small independent store. I've.done this.


----------



## alida

I agree with sniper69 Doozie, those just look delicious. Sounds like you had fun making them too, which is a bonus. I was at a bbq at one of my sisters this afternoon. They grilled hamburgers and sausages, while first rain, then snow came down. Once the bbq was turned off and the food came inside....the sun came out. It was a good meal, followed by "leftover" Christmas cookies and coffee to linger over. Now I'm home and may consider a slice of toast with cheese in a bit, if I get hungry. My sisters family is contemplating buying a smoker and experimenting with different foods this summer. I'm looking forward to being a taste tester - that's what sisters are for!


----------



## 67drake

Wife’s out of town, I was keeping busy, so we ordered out from a local bar. Kids got chicken tenders and a bacon cheeseburger, both with fries. I got a sausage pizza. I’ll eat the leftovers in the coming days.
My son started his new job at the diner today. When he got home I asked him if he ate there. He said “No”. I asked why not and he said he wasn’t sure if it was free, and was afraid they’d deduct it from his check.
I told him “So you’ll eat the equal to 3 meals in one sitting when I’m paying, but won’t buy yourself a cheeseburger?”


----------



## GTX63

Pork ribs, baked beans with a bit of steak sauce, cornbread, french fries with ranch dressing on the side.


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> Went out for fish fry last night! My wife and I usually did this every Friday, but the last few months life has been too busy. Got the 2 piece cod and salad bar ($9.99).
> My daughter gave us a gift certificate to our favorite (and only) diner here in town. We went there for breakfast after our run to the dump. My son officially starts working there next Saturday, so they picked out a work shirt for him today- hot pink! I told the waitress to write “I work here for food” on the back before she gives it to him, as she does her own lettering on the work shirts. Oh yeah, food, I had the “Slap it to me burger”. Bacon cheeseburger with pepper Jack and chipotle.
> View attachment 117316
> View attachment 117317


I was totally with you, until I saw the cottage cheese. 

Not my thing.


----------



## Pony

sss3 said:


> Alida That oven burner can be replaced. You'll need make and model #. Take to appl store. If they can't order or you, try a small independent store. I've.done this.


If you're looking for appliance parts, and folks who take the time to help you troubleshoot over the phone, I recommend https://www.automaticappliance.com/. Used them back when we lived in Ill-annoy, and have contacted them for parts since then.

The Arlington Heights store used to have a couple of women who knew their appliances inside, outside, and upside down. Don't know if they're still working there, but they were great. Helped me figure out what was wrong with my fridge, sold me the component I needed to repair it, and we were up and running that day.


----------



## Pony

Yesterday, stopped at a local pub, Farmer's Gastropub. All locally sourced food, all so very tasty.

We shared an order of aioli/parm/garlic fries, and split a pub burger. Oh, so good! Their homemade pickles are great, their coleslaw is fabulous. DH ordered an incredible coffee stout, from which I stole a few sips. Really flavorful, but I am a lightweight, so a few sips is all I could handle. 

Today is goat neck roast, rolled around a filling of sauerkraut, mushroom, onion, carrot, celery. 

Now, though, I am jonesin' for pierogi. It's all @doozie's fault!


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> I was totally with you, until I saw the cottage cheese.
> 
> Not my thing.


No cottage cheese. There’s mashed taters and tartar sauce in that pic.
Edit- Oh, you were looking at what I ate 2 Fridays ago.  Yes cottage cheese.


----------



## Micheal

First off - Merry X-mas to all my Orthodox friends....And no I'm not making anything special. 
Although I did have 3 eggs over easy for breakfast and with the cost of eggs that is a treat.. 
For later, ahhhh, ?


----------



## 67drake

My plan was to drop my son off at the diner, then go to church. Well….
In my rural area, my pastor has to do services at 2 churches. We switch the start times every January 1st. So now we have the 8 AM service. I forgot 2 weeks in a row now. So I went inside to eat at the diner when I dropped my son off. Had an omelette with extra bacon, and whole wheat toast.


----------



## Pony

I want ice cream. Oh, yes I do... But I don't think I will have it, because I am a very chubby Pony these days.


----------



## alida

Pony said:


> If you're looking for appliance parts, and folks who take the time to help you troubleshoot over the phone, I recommend https://www.automaticappliance.com/. Used them back when we lived in Ill-annoy, and have contacted them for parts since then.
> 
> The Arlington Heights store used to have a couple of women who knew their appliances inside, outside, and upside down. Don't know if they're still working there, but they were great. Helped me figure out what was wrong with my fridge, sold me the component I needed to repair it, and we were up and running that day.


Thank you @Pony and @sss3 ! I'll be the first to admit that I fear fiddling around with electronics. I have replaced stove top coils; just brought the broke one into Home Depot and got a replacement no problem. The oven elements just stopped working, the stove top coils (yep, old school) work fine. I did the time honoured step first - unplug and replug the stove, hoping that would help reset the circuit board for the oven - nope. A service call in my area is over $100 to start, for a machine that cost me $500, 21 years ago, and was on the reduced shelf so is 25 years old now. I had not considered Youtube for advice. Can't hurt.

In the mean time I picked up some pork and fennel ravioli at a tiny Italian food store where they make a lot of the food in house. The owner said to serve it with a simple tomato sauce so that it doesn't clash with the savoury ravioli filling.


----------



## doozie

Pork chops, applesauce, carmelized onions and the pierogi.
I made lots of minis and froze them for later, we will have the “regular” sized with dinner.

Homemade Pierogi

While searching for recipes I found a blueberry pierogi recipe, with a bit of sugar and just 4 or 5 blueberries wrapped in the dough, maybe I’ll give that a try soon.


----------



## Ruralman

Pork steak. Mashed potatoes and pork gravy. Corn on the cobb. Water.


----------

